# Good Morning thread



## ewelsh

Yesterday I was chatting to an old boy outside the village shop, I just said " good morning" and smiled and so we got chatting, He just wanted someone to chat to and actually said " its rather lovely to hear someone say good morning to me"

So, this will be a thread where we can just say good morning to each other and share whatever we want to share.


----------



## Bethanjane22

This is a lovely idea @ewelsh 

Good Morning to you, I hope you had a lovely weekend.


----------



## lullabydream

Good morning to all


----------



## ewelsh

I had a lovely weekend thank you @Bethanjane22 I can see you and yours had a good one.

I have just run the gauntlet at the recycling center


----------



## SbanR

Errr........
It's good afternoon from me


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Meant to say Good Morning earlier but I was running late for the appointment with my diabetes Nurse ! So Good Afternoon will have to do instead 



ewelsh said:


> Yesterday I was chatting to an old boy outside the village shop, I just said " good morning" and smiled and so we got chatting, He just wanted someone to chat to and actually said " its rather lovely to hear someone say good morning to me"


 That's something I've done for years - learnt it of my Mother, she would stop and speak to anyone passing by bless her


----------



## Cully

Yes belated Good Morning from me too. I always try and greet people, even strangers, with a smile. It makes me feel happy and I hope they do too.


----------



## UnderThePaw

Lovely idea… good afternoon from me! Not been on here much recently as work has been very busy and juggling the kids too… but just taking a little break from it now though to catch up on some cat chat and how lovely to see just a wee thread for a hello 

Will no doubt be back soon and will have some photos to post at the end of the week as our two little tear-aways will be 1 on Friday!

Big week for birthdays in our animal family as we've just had the pony's 26th on Saturday too… Whole family went along to celebrate and my biggest girl has just started riding him too so he's got no time to settle to his retirement!










Wishing everyone a good day! X


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Good afternoon, friends. Lovely idea for a thread @ewelsh.

I always try to say good morning to people on my morning runs along the Prom. I especially try to speak to people who are on their own, just in case they don't say hello to anyone else all day, you never know. I also say hello to Teddy (wire fox terrier) and Lola (Labrador) - and occasionally their owners 

Hope everyone is having a nice day so far.


----------



## buffie

A belated Good Afternoon never mind Good morning from Meeko and Servant .I had intended to say "hello " this morning but things caught up with me .
I have always greeted people with a smile even from when I was a tiny little person , my parents always said I was never a bashful child .


----------



## Willsee

Good evening , when we're out on our little bikes we always say hello and thank you to everyone we pass . Lovely thread @ewelsh I'll try and turn up on time tomorrow :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## ewelsh

Well aren’t we all a lovely bunch


----------



## Charity

.Good morning, sorry I missed this yesterday.

Guess where we're going today.....yes, vets of course. It's Purdey's turn, she's going for her allergy injection. It's a lovely day so I'll be in the garden later.

Talking of meeting people, the other day while out for a doggie walk, I bumped into a man with a lovely dog and he was telling me that she came from Romania, she had been dumped with her two siblings. Then he proceeded to give me tips on how to play with your dog.  It's so nice when friendly people want to chat.

My OH passes a lady every morning when he's out walking Purdey, she also has a black labrador, and he makes a point of saying good morning but she never responds, not even with a smile. I've also seen her occasionally and smiled but she totally ignores me too.


----------



## UnderThePaw

Good morning! I'm here this morning, with a coffee of course!

Just stumbled across booky threads on here last night so was over scouring them for recommendations this morning and saw your message pop up @Charity. Best of luck to Purdey, sure she'll be fine!

Lovely to hear of the rescue dog. We always had rescue dogs growing up and when we eventually do add a dog to our family some time in the future I'd love to do that. I am currently hooked on the Dog House on TV, does anyone watch? Seeing the joy of a second chance at a new life gets me every time!

Hope you all have a good day.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Here on time today  Can't guarantee to make it every day - depends on whether I've had a good night or not 

Today I'm hoping to get the results of the MRI I had on my neck 3 weeks ago and to find out what treatment is being proposed ! Then it will just be a quick shop in Sainsburys and back home to get some more gardening done (or maybe the ironing instead ?)


----------



## Tigermoon

Morning all! 

I'm not sure what I'll be doing today as nothing in particular planned, although I will be checking on how my little seedlings that arrived yesterday are getting on. Some where in pretty poor condition


----------



## SbanR

Good morning. Waiting for my handyman to come - essential repairs to roof.
Have a pamper session to look forward to later. A reflexology session


----------



## Charity

UnderThePaw said:


> Good morning! I'm here this morning, with a coffee of course!
> 
> Just stumbled across booky threads on here last night so was over scouring them for recommendations this morning and saw your message pop up @Charity. Best of luck to Purdey, sure she'll be fine!
> 
> Lovely to hear of the rescue dog. We always had rescue dogs growing up and when we eventually do add a dog to our family some time in the future I'd love to do that. I am currently hooked on the Dog House on TV, does anyone watch? Seeing the joy of a second chance at a new life gets me every time!
> 
> Hope you all have a good day.


Thank you. I watch the Dog House but I do wish people wouldn't have such high expectations on a first meeting. It's such a shame to turn a dog down just because it doesn't throw its paws around you and lick you to death when it first sees you.  Must say some of the people I wouldn't home a goldfish with, never mind a dog.


----------



## buffie

Morning everyone........Its damp and chilly here.
We are off to visit daughter this morning , she needs her security light replaced and although her OH is excellent at most DIY stuff an electrician he is not but at least he knows he isn't.
Good luck @Charity , @Bertie'sMum and @SbanR


----------



## ewelsh

Good morning everyone 

Loving everyone's contributions, I also love hearing what your all up to today.

Today I am buying bird seed in bulk as I seem to be feeding every bird in Lincolnshire  the rest of the day I have to finish a job on these garden doors,















Talk about a mind numbing job, I thought I had finished after one coat, but after using a magnifying glass on the oil tin, its states I have to apply two coats of osmo oil :Yawn I will definitely have a bar of chocolate today


----------



## Bethanjane22

Morning everyone, I'm in the office today trying to still look presentable whilst suffering with hayfever. Anyone else really suffering at the moment? I feel like my head is full of cotton wool and my eyes itch like nobody's business!


----------



## ewelsh

Oh @Bethanjane22 hayfever is just miserable, many people swear that having a t spoon of local honey desensitizes you to pollen and helps alleviate hay fever symptoms. BUT your obviously reacting to early hayfever which the bees don't pollinate grass and trees, and the pollen in honey is the heavy, flower-based pollen that doesn't cause hay fever. No harm trying honey, you never know.

You should get better when this period is over. I am the same with my asthma, its the beginning of the crop pollen that sets me off. X


----------



## Nealh

Mainly grass pollens that affect early on, esp the fine looking narrow leaf plantain with it's tall spikes of white pollen and like all are wind blown. Surprisingly trees are a major pollen source and nectar for honey bees and bees in general so analysis of honey would likely show up some these pollens in honey samples from Elder, Beech, Elm, poplar, willow, Horse/sweet chest nut, hazel, sycamore, lime, cherry and ornamental fruits etc etc. Others will be used to collect resin for propolis.

Btw a good morning to all, lovely bright sunshine which Mr Tom is taking advantage of by laying on the window board at the front window.


----------



## vivien

Good morning everyone. What a lovely thread @ewelsh I will definitely try and make more of an effort to chat. 
It's a chilly but sunny day here. 
We have had fun this morning. We had what I first thought was a ginger kitten in our garden this morning. He was up on the awning above our front room window. I came in to keep Gemma from seeing him by shutting her out of the front room and keeping her in the dining room, as if she saw him she would of gone crazy and scared him. I didn't want him to fall. When I went out Steve had got the ladders out to try and help him down. But he went back along the awning frame on the little shelter and over the cat proofing. He wasn't going to give up though he went along the back fence and cat proofing as he was determined to get back in. Yogi by this time had seen him. (His eyesight isn't so good these days) between the ginger cat and Yogi the noise was deafening. So I had no choice to get the hosepipe and fire it at the fence near him, not at him. He ran back to the shed roof and looked like he was going to try and get in. So I fired the hose at the shed and he finally got the message. It's the first time since the cat proofing has been up that a cat has got in our garden. I'm guessing as he wanted to take Yogi on that he wasn't a kitten, just a small cat. But I have 2 reasons I have to get him to stay out of the garden. 1 Gemma doesn't like other cats but our own , 2 the cat had a collar on, so I was afraid in case he got caught in the cat proofing. Fingers crossed he doesn't come back. 
Xx


----------



## Nealh

Regarding the honey for hayfever there is no scientific studies on it , but generally approx. 70% of folks who try locally sourced honey find it makes a difference. One has to watch the intake amount and cut out other sugar sources like granulated sugar, the reason for local honey is a local beekeeper doesn't over refine the product by filtering out the goodness such as the pollens. 
Commercial stuff ( read supermarket) is practically pasteurised by high heat and had the life filtered out of it, removing all the pollens, taste and vitamins. Carefully look on the label for country origin sadly most honeys stating China & non eu sourced honey is fake and will contain more then just a token amount of honey and is a bit like cat food with various fillers and non kosha content. 
Local honey will have a floral taste far superior then supermarket procured ones.


----------



## Charity

vivien said:


> Good morning everyone. What a lovely thread @ewelsh I will definitely try and make more of an effort to chat.
> It's a chilly but sunny day here.
> We have had fun this morning. We had what I first thought was a ginger kitten in our garden this morning. He was up on the awning above our front room window. I came in to keep Gemma from seeing him by shutting her out of the front room and keeping her in the dining room, as if she saw him she would of gone crazy and scared him. I didn't want him to fall. When I went out Steve had got the ladders out to try and help him down. But he went back along the awning frame on the little shelter and over the cat proofing. He wasn't going to give up though he went along the back fence and cat proofing as he was determined to get back in. Yogi by this time had seen him. (His eyesight isn't so good these days) between the ginger cat and Yogi the noise was deafening. So I had no choice to get the hosepipe and fire it at the fence near him, not at him. He ran back to the shed roof and looked like he was going to try and get in. So I fired the hose at the shed and he finally got the message. It's the first time since the cat proofing has been up that a cat has got in our garden. I'm guessing as he wanted to take Yogi on that he wasn't a kitten, just a small cat. But I have 2 reasons I have to get him to stay out of the garden. 1 Gemma doesn't like other cats but our own , 2 the cat had a collar on, so I was afraid in case he got caught in the cat proofing. Fingers crossed he doesn't come back.
> Xx


We have exactly the same problem @vivien occasionally. A while ago, I saw a black cat sitting on our shed roof, having jumped over the catproofing. Problem is, whilst they can jump in, they can't get out. I opened our back gate but he was too nervous to come nearer. When he saw me coming, he panicked and actually jumped into the cat netting. He was too high up to reach so all I could do was watch while he struggled but he managed to somehow claw his way over it and then swing his body round until he managed to grasp the fencing the other side with his back legs. Then he just sat there looking at me and meowing....or probably swearing in cat speak. This is one of the negatives of catproofing if its not 100% proof.


----------



## Cully

Ooh, just made it by the skin of my teeth today, so Good Morning everyone. I've been stuck indoors doing my shopping order for tomorrow. I'm glad I did as our lovely postman Dan knocked to say hello and have a chat.
Hope everyone's appointments today go well. What busy lives you lead.


----------



## lullabydream

Good Evening all...hope everyone is well.

Am hoping that I can share some good news in the next few days...cannot say anymore really other than that


----------



## vivien

Charity said:


> We have exactly the same problem @vivien occasionally. A while ago, I saw a black cat sitting on our shed roof, having jumped over the catproofing. Problem is, whilst they can jump in, they can't get out. I opened our back gate but he was too nervous to come nearer. When he saw me coming, he panicked and actually jumped into the cat netting. He was too high up to reach so all I could do was watch while he struggled but he managed to somehow claw his way over it and then swing his body round until he managed to grasp the fencing the other side with his back legs. Then he just sat there looking at me and meowing....or probably swearing in cat speak. This is one of the negatives of catproofing if its not 100% proof.


I think this little fellow is a new kid on the block. I don't know if you remember, but I feed the local strays. Until they trust me enough for Linzi at Pippa's army to trap them and rehabilitate them so they are ready for their new homes. One in particular. Tatty Ted he is a lovely guy. He I was called Tatty Ted for the reason he is a short haired cat but had rasterfarian type fur in him. Linzi said he needed to come into rescue as his teeth were more than likely bad. She fought him at another feeder's house and he is now absolutely fine. A very loving cat, but because he is most likely 10 years plus nobody wanted him. I do t know if his foster mum is keeping him as Linzi has been too busy with other problems to be able to update me. Plus I am not one to be a nuisance and keep asking after him. I still feed Casper the white cat as he is trap wise and up to now we haven't been able to catch him. Hopefully he will get fed up with the streets and let us help him.
Viv xx


----------



## vivien

Ted when he was caught.








And now he has had his teeth done and been neutered. He's such a gorgeous boy. 
viv xx
t


----------



## bluesunbeam

vivien said:


> Tatty Ted


 - Ted is such a good looking fella i'm sure somebody will want to give him a permanent home.


----------



## vivien

Hopefully they will. He is adored by his foster mum too. 
Viv xx


----------



## SbanR

lullabydream said:


> Good Evening all...hope everyone is well.
> 
> Am hoping that I can share some good news in the next few days...cannot say anymore really other than that


Four legs or two?


----------



## lullabydream

SbanR said:


> Four legs or two?


Not two!!!

Four white legs might be a clue!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oops then. Missed it. Hope everyone has had a lovely day. I was grilled like a prawn on the bbq by the CQC inspectors today…


----------



## UnderThePaw

:Hilarious


Charity said:


> Thank you. I watch the Dog House but I do wish people wouldn't have such high expectations on a first meeting. It's such a shame to turn a dog down just because it doesn't throw its paws around you and lick you to death when it first sees you.  Must say some of the people I wouldn't home a goldfish with, never mind a dog.


@Charity this gave me a proper giggle… I totally get what you mean! Though after giving our goldfish a home I'm not sure they should have that so quickly either as I feel like I must be half way through a chemistry course with what I've had to learn about pH levels and nitrogen and keeping one wee fish healthy in a tank!!! :Hilarious

Hope Purdey had an uneventful vet visit and you got to enjoy some sun! 



Mrs Funkin said:


> Oops then. Missed it. Hope everyone has had a lovely day. I was grilled like a prawn on the bbq by the CQC inspectors today…


Sounds an intense day! Hope you've had a nice evening to make up for it! What do you do?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Every day of my working life is pretty intense @UnderThePaw as I'm a midwife. It's an intense time in women's lives  I don't mind talking to the CQC, tell the truth and all is well.


----------



## UnderThePaw

Mrs Funkin said:


> Every day of my working life is pretty intense @UnderThePaw as I'm a midwife. It's an intense time in women's lives  I don't mind talking to the CQC, tell the truth and all is well.


Wow, must be challenging but very rewarding. I'm just about to start working as a nursing auxiliary in our hospital, work in a care home too but really looking forward to being in NHS for first time as well.


----------



## SbanR

lullabydream said:


> Not two!!!
> 
> Four white legs might be a clue!


Aha! A pal for Ivy
A baby or adult?


----------



## lullabydream

9 months so still a baby @SbanR

Though she's deaf and so it might be interesting. Will take photos in a few days when she's more settled


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Good Morning - earlier than expected today but last night was a another cr*p night ! Got the results of my MRI yesterday and now I'm worried - looks like they've seen something higher up my neck in the base of my skull that will need a further MRI to check what's going on but have to see a neurologist first. Appointment for that isn't until 31st May so got a month in which to fret about what it might be.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

UnderThePaw said:


> Wow, must be challenging but very rewarding. I'm just about to start working as a nursing auxiliary in our hospital, work in a care home too but really looking forward to being in NHS for first time as well.


Good luck  I think from another thread that you are still in your youthful years, so my best advice is to chuck as much money into the pension as you can afford! Look into the extra contributions if you can, as you can buy extra so much more cheaply when you are younger


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Good morning from the seaside…can't tell you if it's sunny though as the curtains are still closed.

@Bertie'sMum sorry to read that - what a worry for you  Hopefully the follow up appts will come quickly. Here if you need an ear xx


----------



## Cully

Good Morning. Looks and feels a bit chilly today so you're joining me snuggled in bed with a hot cuppa while my painkillers do their magic. 
Can't linger too long as I've changed Tesco delivery time to earlier than usual.
I seem to have acquired a really blood shot eye over night. It doesn't hurt but looks nasty, like I'm auditioning for a horror movie! Note to self: wear dark glasses so not to scare the locals.
Hope you all have a good day, and anything you've been fretting about turns out to be not so bad after all. xx


----------



## UnderThePaw

Mrs Funkin said:


> Good luck  I think from another thread that you are still in your youthful years, so my best advice is to chuck as much money into the pension as you can afford! Look into the extra contributions if you can, as you can buy extra so much more cheaply when you are younger


Aw I love that, I'm happy to accept being in my youthful years!!  Don't feel it much anymore!!

Good morning all! Tried to sneak up before everyone else to do some work for training, but kids are "helping" sitting at the table beside me drawing pictures on paper from my notebook and cats are "helping" diving in and out the kitchen window jumping up to knock all our pens about! 

Have a good day everyone!


----------



## lymorelynn

Good morning 
I'm off out to lunch today - a weekly treat at our local college, where the meals are cooked by student chefs 
Then giving blood later this afternoon


----------



## SbanR

Good morning. It's cold n grey here so I think I'll spend the day by my gas fire reading Monty Don's book on Nigel.



lullabydream said:


> 9 months so still a baby @SbanR
> 
> Though she's deaf and so it might be interesting. Will take photos in a few days when she's more settled



Name please.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Thank you for donating blood @lymorelynn I'm not allowed, so I'm extra thankful to those that can 

I'm meeting a pal for a little toddle of a run up the Prom. Oh and back again. Looks chilly though!


----------



## lullabydream

SbanR said:


> Good morning. It's cold n grey here so I think I'll spend the day by my gas fire reading Monty Don's book on Nigel.
> 
> 
> Name please.


I have no idea what to call her. Am terrible names either come to me straightaway or takes a few days for them to click...
So far we have considered neko, Japanese for cat, and shiroi Japanese for white. My eldest loves all thing Japanese.

I would prefer a name that matched Ivy. She's named after poison ivy from Batman, Harley my chihuahua cross is named after Harley Quinn from batman. Am not really keen on other girl names in that area. Well that I can think of.

So other than Holly and we have already had a rabbit called Holly, I can't think of other names to compliment Ivy.

So good morning everyone I will be thinking of a cat name as well as checking on her and spending lots of time with Ivy too


----------



## Bethanjane22

lullabydream said:


> I have no idea what to call her. Am terrible names either come to me straightaway or takes a few days for them to click...
> So far we have considered neko, Japanese for cat, and shiroi Japanese for white. My eldest loves all thing Japanese.
> 
> I would prefer a name that matched Ivy. She's named after poison ivy from Batman, Harley my chihuahua cross is named after Harley Quinn from batman. Am not really keen on other girl names in that area. Well that I can think of.
> 
> So other than Holly and we have already had a rabbit called Holly, I can't think of other names to compliment Ivy.
> 
> So good morning everyone I will be thinking of a cat name as well as checking on her and spending lots of time with Ivy too


How about Lilly or Lilli? Poison Ivy's real name is Dr Pamela Lillian Isley (originally Dr. Lillian Rose) so you could use part of both of her personas and stick with DC Universe name theme. Both are plant based names too


----------



## ewelsh

Good morning campers 

@lullabydream how exciting for you, I like @Bethanjane22 name suggestions, so maybe add Winter to the bag 

@Bertie'sMum sorry to read that, what a long wait for you, can you be put on the short list as someone will always cancel? Worth a phone call hey! We are all here to help the time fly and happy to chat any time xx

Well done giving blood @lymorelynn I have been several times to give blood as I have the less common blood type.

Today I have ironing to do :Arghh so I will definitely need another bar of chocolate today :Smuggrin


----------



## Cully

lullabydream said:


> I have no idea what to call her. Am terrible names either come to me straightaway or takes a few days for them to click...
> So far we have considered neko, Japanese for cat, and shiroi Japanese for white. My eldest loves all thing Japanese.
> 
> I would prefer a name that matched Ivy. She's named after poison ivy from Batman, Harley my chihuahua cross is named after Harley Quinn from batman. Am not really keen on other girl names in that area. Well that I can think of.
> 
> So other than Holly and we have already had a rabbit called Holly, I can't think of other names to compliment Ivy.
> 
> So good morning everyone I will be thinking of a cat name as well as checking on her and spending lots of time with Ivy too


Hmm? Ivy Rose is nice. Belle/Bella. Iris.


----------



## Cully

Mrs Funkin said:


> Thank you for donating blood @lymorelynn I'm not allowed, so I'm extra thankful to those that can
> 
> I'm meeting a pal for a little toddle of a run up the Prom. Oh and back again. Looks chilly though!


I can't give blood either unfortunately, but my friend is a real super trooper as she has given blood regularly for most of her adult life. Outstanding isn't it, especially when you consider she celebrates her 80th birthday later this year!!


----------



## lullabydream

Thanks everyone for the suggestions, keep them coming. I do appreciate them all.


----------



## vivien

Morning all. It's a cold grey day here. I am sorry to hear you are having to wait so long for your next appointment. @Bertie'sMum as @ewelsh says maybe they will have a cancellation and get you seen quicker. well done @lymorelynn for giving blood. I used to do it but I can't now with all the medication I am on. 
viv xx


----------



## GingerNinja

lullabydream said:


> Thanks everyone for the suggestions, keep them coming. I do appreciate them all.


Pearl?


----------



## GingerNinja

Morning everyone. We are hoping to have a quiet day here as I had the plumber in yesterday, finally sorting out my leaking pipe. Luna hid in a den I had made her in the front bedroom and Ginkgo stayed in the garden all day (thank god because they were digging up the concrete floor and it was VERY loud, he is such a scared little man). I ended up with a terrible stress headache!

@Bertie'sMum I'm sorry that you have such a long wait. Hopefully it's just something that needs to be checked and confirm to be nothing


----------



## buffie

Morning all, no sign of any spring weather here it is still cloudy with very little sun and chilly too.
So far I have nothing planned so will just be taking the day as it comes.
Hope everyone has a good day .

@lullabydream how exciting , looking forward to seeing pics of Ivy's new partner in crime 
Sorry I cant come up with any name suggestions , poor Meeko was nameless for days as nothing fitted him (well nothing polite)

@Bertie'sMum sorry to see that your MRI has shown something not expected ,paws crossed it is nothing to be concerned about.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

vivien said:


> Morning all. It's a cold grey day here. I am sorry to hear you are having to wait so long for your next appointment. @Bertie'sMum as @ewelsh says maybe they will have a cancellation and get you seen quicker.
> viv xx


Problem is that I don't think that the physio yesterday was supposed to tell me the results of the MRI ! I already have an appointment with one of the lead physios on 26th May to get the results. For once the NHS were on the ball and it seems that as soon as my results were through they booked an appointment with the Neurology Department - first I knew was when the appointment letter landed on my door mat - admit it took me a while to realise what the appointment was for as no-one had mentioned my neck problem being a neurological one previously !! So effectively I have got the appointment quite quickly bearing in mind how overloaded the system currently is due to Covid.



ewelsh said:


> Today I have ironing to do :Arghh so I will definitely need another bar of chocolate today :Smuggrin


Me too but without the chocolate bar  Not sure if it will get done though as, apart from my neck problem, I'm having mobility issues with right hip/knee/ankle and don't know if I can stand long enough to do it  In fact, at the moment, I'm generally falling apart at an alarming rate


----------



## vivien

Big hugs hun. I hope everything will be alright. Xx


----------



## Charity

Good morning all, gosh, I must get here earlier to keep up with all you lot are doing.

@Bertie'sMum, I'm sorry you're having a worrying time. There's such a wait for almost everything at hospitals now, let's hope somebody cancels before the end of May.

@Cully, sorry you've had your beauty spoilt, hopefully you'll be your lovely self again soon.

I definitely needed chocolate yesterday and today. We had a blind fitted last week in our bedroom but I decided it looked rather bare so wanted to add curtains. I won't go into detail unless you've got all day but its been a disaster from start to finish, the reason mainly being that the blessed man who put up the blind obviously didn't measure correctly and, although it doesn't affect the blind because one end sits behind my wardrobe, it does mess up me putting up a curtain pole. :Banghead Anyway, having spent hours doing this and that, I have improvised and done the best I can but I know it isn't right and it niggles me.  My OH isn't helping because he didn't want curtains and, of course, it has to be my fault because I'm a woman doing DIY stuff. :Muted I did manage to convince him it was the fault of the man who put up the blinds eventually. Plus, to add to the troubles, I ordered two voile curtains from Amazon with the aim of choosing one and returning the other. When I went to do the return slip this morning, I've only got to send it back to Germany! :Jawdrop Forget that when I've got to pay the postage. So, send chocolate and lots of it.

OH's gone out this morning doing boy's stuff so I'm doing gardening to calm me down and baby sitting Purdey who wants to spend all morning playing.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

@Charity don't talk to me about curtains 
Beginning of March I took a special trip to a curtain shop I've used before in the next town and ordered new voiles and nets for both bedrooms and the lounge - my windows are not standard sizes so they had to be made to measure. I VERY carefully measured the existing ones (bearing in mind the old adage "measure 3 times, cut once") chose the ones I wanted, ordered and sat back to wait for the shop to advise me when they were ready to be collected (min 4 weeks for the voiles). Just before I thought they were due I had a telephone call to say that the shop had shut down and curtains would now be online only - but as mine were ready they would deliver them. A few days later they arrived. ALL of them are too SHORT by about 1.5 inches  I can lower the tension pole a bit on the bedroom ones; but the lounge one is on a wire (too wide for a tension pole) that I can't lower as the hooks are already as low as they can be.

The delivery note that came with them and the labels on each curtain all show the same measurements that I gave the Sales Assistant in the shop, but when I check their T&C's online they say that (a) custom made to measure cannot be returned/refunded and (b) all made to measure have a tolerance of +/- one inch. So here I am with nearly £300's worth of nets that don't fit  If I'd known they were closing the shop and if I had known about the tolerance issue I would have gone elsewhere in the first place.


----------



## lullabydream

Bertie'sMum said:


> @Charity don't talk to me about curtains
> Beginning of March I took a special trip to a curtain shop I've used before in the next town and ordered new voiles and nets for both bedrooms and the lounge - my windows are not standard sizes so they had to be made to measure. I VERY carefully measured the existing ones (bearing in mind the old adage "measure 3 times, cut once") chose the ones I wanted, ordered and sat back to wait for the shop to advise me when they were ready to be collected (min 4 weeks for the voiles). Just before I thought they were due I had a telephone call to say that the shop had shut down and curtains would now be online only - but as mine were ready they would deliver them. A few days later they arrived. ALL of them are too SHORT by about 1.5 inches  I can lower the tension pole a bit on the bedroom ones; but the lounge one is on a wire (too wide for a tension pole) that I can't lower as the hooks are already as low as they can be.
> 
> The delivery note that came with them and the labels on each curtain all show the same measurements that I gave the Sales Assistant in the shop, but when I check their T&C's online they say that (a) custom made to measure cannot be returned/refunded and (b) all made to measure have a tolerance of +/- one inch. So here I am with nearly £300's worth of nets that don't fit  If I'd known they were closing the shop and if I had known about the tolerance issue I would have gone elsewhere in the first place.


No wonder you are fuming. I would be too.

I thought made to measure was just that!


----------



## Charity

Bertie'sMum said:


> @Charity don't talk to me about curtains
> Beginning of March I took a special trip to a curtain shop I've used before in the next town and ordered new voiles and nets for both bedrooms and the lounge - my windows are not standard sizes so they had to be made to measure. I VERY carefully measured the existing ones (bearing in mind the old adage "measure 3 times, cut once") chose the ones I wanted, ordered and sat back to wait for the shop to advise me when they were ready to be collected (min 4 weeks for the voiles). Just before I thought they were due I had a telephone call to say that the shop had shut down and curtains would now be online only - but as mine were ready they would deliver them. A few days later they arrived. ALL of them are too SHORT by about 1.5 inches  I can lower the tension pole a bit on the bedroom ones; but the lounge one is on a wire (too wide for a tension pole) that I can't lower as the hooks are already as low as they can be.
> 
> The delivery note that came with them and the labels on each curtain all show the same measurements that I gave the Sales Assistant in the shop, but when I check their T&C's online they say that (a) custom made to measure cannot be returned/refunded and (b) all made to measure have a tolerance of +/- one inch. So here I am with nearly £300's worth of nets that don't fit  If I'd known they were closing the shop and if I had known about the tolerance issue I would have gone elsewhere in the first place.


Oh heavens, poor you and your pocket. That really was bad luck.

I thought about made to measure but, as mine aren't a standard drop either, I thought, knowing my luck I had better not.

I've got the same problem, I got a tension pole as I knew the ordinary curtain pole was a no go and I've had to fit it lower than it should be which really looks a bit naff but no-one will see it probably other than us plus they are eyelet curtains so don't really sit right as the blind is right behind them. I tried putting it higher on hooks but then its too short at the bottom. :Banghead:Banghead:Banghead

Another really stupid thing is that the manufacturers put labels on the right hand side of both curtains! It would have been OK on ordinary curtains but not on voile which you can see right through. My OH said he didn't realise there were left and right hand curtains  so I explained there aren't but what idiot puts labels where they stick out like a sore thumb. I managed to cut them off very carefully so if you don't look closely you can't see them.

Honestly, I felt like cutting them up this morning but, worse things happen at sea.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

I should have just bought the right width and shortened them myself as I've done in the past - but I can't do anything like sit and sew (or crochet) with Lily around  as soon as I sit down she's on my lap in an instant and I didn't fancy torn, fur decorated curtains straight away - they'll up with a fur trim soon enough after Madam has sat on the windowsills a few times !


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I've finally started my Jubilee bunting. I always think the worst bit of bunting is the cutting out….so that's 64 flags cut out, phew!

I bought two "bunting panels" and am backing them with plain royal blue fabric.










I think this one is my favourite flag, with the Queen waving in the back of the State Coach 










I do wish I wasn't such a child! I've always loved funny little things and crazy prints. I'm 50 now, though, so really should grow up


----------



## Charity

Mrs Funkin said:


> I've finally started my Jubilee bunting. I always think the worst bit of bunting is the cutting out….so that's 64 flags cut out, phew!
> 
> I bought two "bunting panels" and am backing them with plain royal blue fabric.
> 
> View attachment 488925
> 
> 
> I think this one is my favourite flag, with the Queen waving in the back of the State Coach
> 
> View attachment 488927
> 
> 
> I do wish I wasn't such a child! I've always loved funny little things and crazy prints. I'm 50 now, though, so really should grow up


That's very jolly @Mrs Funkin. I don't think most of us grow up, I certainly haven't and I'm a lot older than you.


----------



## Cully

Mrs Funkin said:


> I've finally started my Jubilee bunting. I always think the worst bit of bunting is the cutting out….so that's 64 flags cut out, phew!
> 
> I bought two "bunting panels" and am backing them with plain royal blue fabric.
> 
> View attachment 488925
> 
> 
> I think this one is my favourite flag, with the Queen waving in the back of the State Coach
> 
> View attachment 488927
> 
> 
> I do wish I wasn't such a child! I've always loved funny little things and crazy prints. I'm 50 now, though, so really should grow up


Wow, you really are very clever. No Mrs F, please don't grow up. The rest of us would hate it if you left us to go to big school






.


----------



## bluesunbeam

lullabydream said:


> She's named after poison ivy from Batman, Harley my chihuahua cross is named after Harley Quinn from batman.


My boy Riddler is named after The Riddler from Batman ( the old Adam West Batman ). It always takes ages for me to settle on a name and i really struggled with Rids. I was considering Sherman because he is built like a tank. He ended up being Riddler after about 3 months because i have always loved the way his very flexible tail sometimes twists into an almost perfect question mark and The Riddler in the TV series has a green suit completely covered in them. Needless to say he won't do the tail thing anytime i have the camera in my hand.
No real suggestions for your newby but will throw into the mix that one of the actresses that played Catwoman in the series was the lovely Eartha Kitt


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Bless you @Cully I'm really not clever it's just cutting out and sewing straight lines 

I'm pleased though…32 double sided flags sewn and bagged out. Just playing about with the ordering of them now…


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Good morning everyone,

Usual furry alarm clock for us…it was a nice day when we first woke up but it’s more gloomy now. Not sure what I’m up to today, besides a quick shopping trip and maybe a run. 

Have a lovely day all


----------



## Cully

Good Morning. Lovely clear sky atm and looks promising for later so, will trundle over to the Range once it warms up. I want to look at duvet covers and see if I can get a bread knife as the handle on mine has broken.
I need a few things from their Iceland bit too.
Just had my kefir and Moo has come in from her morning patrol of the gardens. Apparently all seems as it should be. She *does* look the part of a security patrol cat in her black and white uniform. 
Time for a nice plate of mashed beef for breakfast. Her, not me.... :Yuck.
Hope you all have a wonderful stress free day xx.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Now you be careful not to get in trouble with the rozzers carrying a knife home on your scooter @Cully  Hope you have a successful shopping trip.

As for Misty Moo the Security Guard, ha! Great mental image. Cute. Until she chases you then BAM you're in trouble!


----------



## Cully

Mrs Funkin said:


> Now you be careful not to get in trouble with the rozzers carrying a knife home on your scooter @Cully  Hope you have a successful shopping trip.
> 
> As for Misty Moo the Security Guard, ha! Great mental image. Cute. Until she chases you then BAM you're in trouble!


No scooter anymore Mrs F so I'll just have to tuck it down my sock as I duck down behind bushes on my way home.
Well Moo is very brave on patrol. That is until she actually sees someone. Then she races home, dives in through the window screaming, 'stranger danger!!!':Arghh
Still, the gardens are a much safer place while my little Supergirl is around:Joyful.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

No scooter? Oh no! What’s happened? Has it gone kaput?


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Good Morning to one and all 

Weather trying to brighten up here - but chilly again (just as I was getting used to it being warmer !). Off to do my shift in a local charity shop this morning and then maybe (just maybe) sort out the ironing that's been sitting in the basket for far too long


----------



## buffie

Morning........
Its sunny and looks warm but isn't ,I think there was a slight frost overnight .
Hope to get the grass cut later once it has dried out a bit as we need to fill the garden refuse bin after all we have to pay extra for it


----------



## Charity

Good Morning. Dull and chilly here down south. 

We're off in a minute to look at carpets, our next big job. My OH is being dragged along as he is totally disinterested in furnishings etc. in fact, he'd be like a pig in mud if he could live in a tent in the garden.  Me, I'm in my element, I love looking at everything and choosing what I like it so at least one of us will be happy today. 

Have a nice day everyone whatever you're doing.


----------



## lymorelynn

Good morning 
Nothing planned for today. I've put the bins out and fed the ravaging beasties. Cup of tea and toast while watching the farmer spraying something on the crop in the field behind us. I think he has wheat in there this year.


----------



## lullabydream

Good morning everyone!

Let's hope today is a good day for one and all!


----------



## ewelsh

Good morning all, its a cold damp drab day here, where did that lovely warm breeze go!


This morning I am pulling my hair out, I ordered a coffee machine ( very posh for me ) what a palaver with the instructions, why can’t they make it simple with

Step1 
Step 2 and so on, but oh no that’s far to simple isn’t it, instead I have:

Step 1 see figure 14a on page 25 if you have such and such model EK247a use figure 17B on page 17 then move to step 5 using page 23 3b but if you have model V27809 :Banghead …………..all I want is a ruddy coffee. 

Think I will just put the kettle on :Hilarious



Today I was meant to go to my crochet class for “beginners” which I started last week. I was expecting everyone to be like me completely stupid, but oh no they were there crocheting away not even looking at what they were doing going 100 mph, meanwhile I had the wool in a tangle, kept dropping the hook and had the stitches inches away from my frowning face :Hilarious but today has been cancelled as a few have covid, which is a relief for me as last night Libby got hold of my pathetic attempt of all of 6 lines and has pulled it all apart, so I have to get a wiggle on ready for next week’s class. I bet the others have made shawls 




Anyway, after I have thrown this coffee machine in the bin, I am just pottering in the house, I am in the mood to move things around before my grocery shopping arrives.



Have a good day everyone.


----------



## vivien

Morning. It’s another cold sunny day here. I’m sorry you have had problems with your coffee machine. I know what you mean about instructions. I have bought myself a cafetière so all I have to do is pour hot water in and plunge the coffee down leave a couple of minutes and pour out. I have had a coffee machine years ago. I got bored with it. It’s languishing in my wardrobe at the moment. 
I hope you get on with your crocheting. I can’t knit or crochet.
Have a great day.
Viv xx


----------



## GingerNinja

Good morning peeps 

Not supposed to be working today but will have to do a few hours as it's month end and will be working at the weekend too, boo! 

Made myself scrambled eggs on toast though as I'm not rushing to my desk on my day off!

I will have to attempt to cut the grass at some stage as my lawn mowing lad has disappeared.


----------



## GingerNinja

Oh I'm with Viv with the cafetiere, so much easier and nothing to break


----------



## ewelsh

Do you know @vivien @GingerNinja I should have just stuck with my old faithfuls, I LOVE coffee as you can tell


----------



## Cully

Mrs Funkin said:


> No scooter? Oh no! What's happened? Has it gone kaput?


I haven't had a scooter for a few months now. It kept cutting out on me and was a danger, especially when it stopped while I was half way across a busy road.
I just couldn't afford to get it repaired. and to be honest, after the accident I had when I got knocked off it by a car in Feb '19 I lost a lot of my confidence when out on it. I used to go into town but after that, well, I never went further than Tesco, about 5 minutes away.
It's hard to get out now as I have trouble using a bus (too painful) and can't afford a taxi all the time. I've got my trolley as I call it (rollator if your a grown up), but I can only go so far, and shopping is limited to what I can carry.






He he, I knew I had a pic of it somewhere, but had forgotten I had put my laundry basket on it and Moo was sitting in it.


----------



## Nealh

Morning all another fresh dry morning here in W. Sx as well, garden really could do with some decent rain now as really getting dry now. I have nearly expended all my water butts of collected water.
Might have another clear up to day of any unwanted plants (weeds) just to thin some of the rubbish out, spent last couple of days clearing/tiding it up and starting to look better. My garden though is always looking untidyish as I plant feely with no regimental plans.


----------



## AstroKitties

@ewelsh I'm a self taught crocheter.

I borrowed this book from my local library as has really good pictorial steps of most common stitches.









Also followed a few of Bella Coco Crochet Youtube tutorials.
https://bellacococrochet.com/tutorials/

Keep persevering. My first attempt at a face cloth :Sorry









Now I'm making all sorts of things - hats, scarves, blankets, loveys, jumpers, cardigans, choc orange covers to name a few.

Hope you crack it xx


----------



## ewelsh

Awww thanks @AstroKitties love your face cloth :Hilarious

Here's my attempt, I have a long long way to go, its not coming naturally as you can tell.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

It doesn't come to me either @ewelsh - I have a pal who learnt less than a year ago and she is amazing! I'm just hopeless at all those sorts of things.

Well done @AstroKitties it is good to learn a new skill I think. Especially one you can see yourself improving doing.


----------



## AstroKitties

ewelsh said:


> Here's my attempt, I have a long long way to go, its not coming naturally as you can tell.
> View attachment 489045


Looks good to me. Consistent tension  Just remember to count count count, unless you're partial to triangles :Joyful


----------



## Cully

i used to crochet but now keep forgetting the stitches and need to keep looking at a book. Wish I could remember them easier as it's very soothing.
I once made a blanket which I was going to send to a dog rescue. It ended up most suited to a donkey. My tension can be a bit hit and miss!!.
I'm impressed by anyone who can do it well.


----------



## lymorelynn

ewelsh said:


> Awww thanks @AstroKitties love your face cloth :Hilarious
> 
> Here's my attempt, I have a long long way to go, its not coming naturally as you can tell.
> 
> View attachment 489045


Start with granny squares - much easier than rows  I second @AstroKitties suggestion of Bella Coco videos - you can just pause and replay until you get the hang of it. Three years ago I'd never even tried to crochet but these are a couple of my recent makes


----------



## Charity

lymorelynn said:


> Start with granny squares - much easier than rows  I second @AstroKitties suggestion of Bella Coco videos - you can just pause and replay until you get the hang of it. Three years ago I'd never even tried to crochet but these are a couple of my recent makes
> View attachment 489069
> View attachment 489071
> View attachment 489073


They're gorgeous Lynn


----------



## lullabydream

Charity said:


> They're gorgeous Lynn


I second this


----------



## lymorelynn

Charity said:


> They're gorgeous Lynn





lullabydream said:


> I second this


Thank you both


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Good morning from the seaside  it looks okay weather wise today, it actually looks like the wind has finally calmed down. Of course that’s because I’m at work all day (and preparing for a load of massive changes after the CQC inspection the other day). 

Happy Friday everybody


----------



## Charity

Good morning on a sunny day, at the moment anyway. Woke up to the sweet sound of Toppy bringing up a furball, that's two days running. :Yuck He'll be having brunch today as his appointment isn't until 9.45 so its a long wait.  He's already making noises to show his displeasure and Bunty's none too pleased either.

Once that's out of the way, I'll just be pottering today and playing my new game. After the visit to the carpet shop yesterday, I found on their website you can download photos of rooms and it will just add the carpet of your choice to the photo....magic, really helpful and great fun. I'm such a saddo.


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Morning, Ive had an eventful week. Had to take my wife to hospital on Sunday night with stomach pains. A&E in the early hours of the morning is not much fun - the staff have to put up some horrid people! Anyway, they couldn't figure out what was wrong so gave painkillers and asked us to come back the next day (although this was 4.30am!). I had drank some beers on Sunday watching the sport so I'd got us there in a taxi - could I get a taxi to pick us up? No! So I had to run 2miles home to get the car and drive back to get her - I was definitely sober by this point 

So 3hrs sleep then back to hospital - ultrasound, more doctors prodding and poking for 5hrs. They still weren't sure so more pain killers and told to come back on Tuesday.

So 8am Tuesday, CT scan - it was appendicitis! Emergency op required! So she was taken to surgery Tuesday afternoon and had her appendix removed. It took longer than expected and her appendix was found to be infected. So she stayed in recovery Tuesday night and then on a ward all day Wednesday on IV antibiotics.

She was eventually released back into the wild last night - still in a lot of pain and has a course of antibiotics to complete. Shes not very mobile so Im playing nurse and helping her get around the house. 

What a week!


----------



## lymorelynn

BarneyBobCat said:


> Morning, Ive had an eventful week. Had to take my wife to hospital on Sunday night with stomach pains. A&E in the early hours of the morning is not much fun - the staff have to put up some horrid people! Anyway, they couldn't figure out what was wrong so gave painkillers and asked us to come back the next day (although this was 4.30am!). I had drank some beers on Sunday watching the sport so I'd got us there in a taxi - could I get a taxi to pick us up? No! So I had to run 2miles home to get the car and drive back to get her - I was definitely sober by this point
> 
> So 3hrs sleep then back to hospital - ultrasound, more doctors prodding and poking for 5hrs. They still weren't sure so more pain killers and told to come back on Tuesday.
> 
> So 8am Tuesday, CT scan - it was appendicitis! Emergency op required! So she was taken to surgery Tuesday afternoon and had her appendix removed. It took longer than expected and her appendix was found to be infected. So she stayed in recovery Tuesday night and then on a ward all day Wednesday on IV antibiotics.
> 
> She was eventually released back into the wild last night - still in a lot of pain and has a course of antibiotics to complete. Shes not very mobile so Im playing nurse and helping her get around the house.
> 
> What a week!


Hugs BBC. I hope your wife is feeling better soon xx


----------



## SbanR

Wishing Mrs @BarneyBobCat a speedy recovery BNC


----------



## Bertie'sMum

@BarneyBobCat hope Mrs BBC is feeling better now ? You'd think that they could have diagnosed appendicitis quicker than that !!!

Well I was actually awake at 4am (another rubbish night) but did manage to drop off again until 8am. Sunny but still chilly here; I'm determined to get the ironing done today and then, hopefully get out in the garden to plant up the roses and other plants I bought at the beginning of the week although they may wait until Monday (I'd forgotten it's a Bank Holiday weekend )


----------



## buffie

Morning..........Its sunny and a bit milder but probably wont last .(Its Scotland and I'm used to it)
Nothing planned for the weekend although might continue the garden tidy up if the weather stays okay .
I hate BHM's they are just a day of " nothing ".
I hope Mrs @BarneyBobCat is feeling better soon.
Have a good weekend everyone


----------



## ewelsh

Loving your crochet @lymorelynn very impressive, I will be happy if I can do a square.

@BarneyBobCat wow your poor wife, she was lucky it didn't burst, nasty business appendix. Wishing Mrs BarneyBobCat a speedy recovery, also wishing you @BarneyBobCat that your trainers last over the next weeks hard work. 

Good morning from a sort of brightish start of the day, I think I can spot the sun,,,,, nope its gone! I am off to the dentist today :Nailbiting then back to garden IF it stays dry.

Good luck Toppy xx

Have a lovely day everyone x


----------



## buffie

I should have added we found a few surprises yesterday in the garden.
The total of nests known about now are .......
Magpies at the bottom of the garden in the Sycamore
Blackbirds and a woodpigeon in ivy covering the old Eucalyptus tree
Great Tits in a box on the trunk of the same tree
Bumble Bee's in another nesting box
Robin in the greenhouse ,
Wren in the yew tree and a couple of hedge sparrows in the ivy on the fence.I''m now on "cat alert " ,
Not forgetting the foxes that we know about and a lone hedgehog spotted by Meeko a few nights ago


----------



## Cully

BarneyBobCat said:


> Morning, Ive had an eventful week. Had to take my wife to hospital on Sunday night with stomach pains. A&E in the early hours of the morning is not much fun - the staff have to put up some horrid people! Anyway, they couldn't figure out what was wrong so gave painkillers and asked us to come back the next day (although this was 4.30am!). I had drank some beers on Sunday watching the sport so I'd got us there in a taxi - could I get a taxi to pick us up? No! So I had to run 2miles home to get the car and drive back to get her - I was definitely sober by this point
> 
> So 3hrs sleep then back to hospital - ultrasound, more doctors prodding and poking for 5hrs. They still weren't sure so more pain killers and told to come back on Tuesday.
> 
> So 8am Tuesday, CT scan - it was appendicitis! Emergency op required! So she was taken to surgery Tuesday afternoon and had her appendix removed. It took longer than expected and her appendix was found to be infected. So she stayed in recovery Tuesday night and then on a ward all day Wednesday on IV antibiotics.
> 
> She was eventually released back into the wild last night - still in a lot of pain and has a course of antibiotics to complete. Shes not very mobile so Im playing nurse and helping her get around the house.
> 
> What a week!


I hope she is starting to feel better now. How awful for her, she must have been in a lot of pain. 
Sending my best wishes and a (gentle) hug.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

buffie said:


> I should have added we found a few surprises yesterday in the garden.
> The total of nests known about now are .......
> Magpies at the bottom of the garden in the Sycamore
> Blackbirds and a woodpigeon in ivy covering the old Eucalyptus tree
> Great Tits in a box on the trunk of the same tree
> Bumble Bee's in another nesting box
> Robin in the greenhouse ,
> Wren in the yew tree and a couple of hedge sparrows in the ivy on the fence.I''m now on "cat alert " ,
> Not forgetting the foxes that we know about and a lone hedgehog spotted by Meeko a few nights ago


There was a blackbird nesting in my bay tree when I moved here some years ago but she's never been back  I do see a couple on the bird table along with lots of sparrows/tits and pigeons. We used to get a pair of jays and a pair of collared doves but since my neighbour in the house behind cut down the tall trees in his garden they've gone elsewhere ! Foxes were out making an awful racket at 4am - even Lily took notice !!!



buffie said:


> I hate BHM's they are just a day of " nothing ".


 That's part of the problem with being retired, Bank Holidays are nothing special just a day like any other


----------



## Cully

Good Morning everyone. Bit of a late start for me this morning as I've got a hangover from my new tablets (gabapentin), my Dr upped the dose and I'll be away with 
the fairies for a few days:Wacky.
@Charity Hope Toppy's vet visit went ok and Bunty has forgiven the change to routine today.
@ewelsh Good luck with the dentist, you're very brave.
@buffie Wow, quite a menagerie. I do love all the wildlife being encouraged into our gardens now. Our favourite visitors are the foxes and a badger and we love watching them, especially when the cubs come to say hello.
Have a good day everyone.


----------



## buffie

Cully said:


> .
> @buffie Wow, quite a menagerie. I do love all the wildlife being encouraged into our gardens now. Our favourite visitors are the foxes and a badger and we love watching them, especially when the cubs come to say hello.
> Have a good day everyone.


I love having all kinds of wildlife in the garden.We did have a fish pond years back but lost a lot of the fish to a heron so gave up , there was even a Mallard Duck one morning in the pond , frightened the life out of one of the
Afghans when it flew off (it wasn't a big pond but was quite deep )
Sadly although there are badgers known to be in the golf course not far away I have yet to see one.


----------



## Cully

buffie said:


> I love having all kinds of wildlife in the garden.We did have a fish pond years back but lost a lot of the fish to a heron so gave up , there was even a Mallard Duck one morning in the pond , frightened the life out of one of the
> Afghans when it flew off (it wasn't a big pond but was quite deep )
> Sadly although there are badgers known to be in the golf course not far away I have yet to see one.


There are allotments not far way and I'm sure that's where they live. We are used to seeing the foxes but were thrilled when Mr Brock started visiting.
I miss not having a pond now. It was lovely to sit out in the evening and watch the frogs. The dog I had at the time used to follow them up the garden, then come and tell me so I could put them back in the water. Silly girl.


----------



## Charity

@BarneyBobCat, hope your wife is starting to feel better, what a worrying few days for you both.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh no @BarneyBobCat  What a rotten thing to happen. I hope she is feeling much better, tell her to go gently though.

(Is it wrong that when I read the first sentence I had diagnosed her? In fairness, I've diagnosed appendicitis a few times in pregnant ladies and also my colleague's son)


----------



## GingerNinja

I hope Mrs BBC is feeling better very soon @BarneyBobCat xx


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Thanks for all the well wishes. Mrs BBC is definitely on the mend, Im being bossed around which is a good sign! Some get well gifts arrived today from my parents and work which really cheered her up


----------



## Charity

Good morning. Well, our day starts with Toppy and Bunty being kept indoors after bringing home a dead baby bird yesterday.  If it wasn't so tragic, their antics together would be comical. When I opened the back door, there they both sat like two conspirators, waiting to bring home their prize and show us.

Looks like nice weather today. We've not got anything special planned this weekend so it will be just a bit of P&R (pottering and relaxing).










P.S. Glad Mrs BBC is feeling better and being spoilt, as it should be


----------



## Bertie'sMum

and Good Morning from us too 

@Charity nothing much happening here either - laundry and food shopping at the top of my list (I do know how to have fun)
Do you think that Toppy & Bunty caught the baby bird or did they just find it already dead ? We've had a few cold nights recently so it might well have fallen out of it's nest and died of hyperthermia. I remember my old Harycat trying to drag home a dead pigeon (almost as big as he was !) It was stiff and cold so I guessed it wasn't his kill but someone else's that he found and thought it made a good prize.


----------



## BarneyBobCat

We were meant to be going to a festival today - typically we had bought VIP tickets too which of course we can't use now. What was going to be a bit of a wild day of fun is now going to be incredibly quiet. I popped to a local farm shop yesterday to get some goodies so it will be nice food and relaxing only today. Mrs BNC continues to do well but it will be a couple of weeks until she's ready for dancing all day!


----------



## SbanR

Bertie'sMum said:


> and Good Morning from us too
> 
> @Charity nothing much happening here either - laundry and food shopping at the top of my list (I do know how to have fun)
> Do you think that Toppy & Bunty caught the baby bird or did they just find it already dead ? We've had a few cold nights recently so it might well have fallen out of it's nest and died of hyperthermia. I remember my old Harycat trying to drag home a dead pigeon (almost as big as he was !) It was stiff and cold so I guessed it wasn't his kill but someone else's that he found and thought it made a good prize.


I think it fell out of the nest (if no more are brought in). A few nights ago Ollie stalked a mouse near a hedge. He pounced, there was squealing then silence. He ran home with his catch and proceeded to play with it. It was a baby starling/blackbird.


----------



## SbanR

BarneyBobCat said:


> We were meant to be going to a festival today - typically we had bought VIP tickets too which of course we can't use now. What was going to be a bit of a wild day of fun is now going to be incredibly quiet. I popped to a local farm shop yesterday to get some goodies so it will be nice food and relaxing only today. Mrs BNC continues to do well but it will be a couple of weeks until she's ready for dancing all day!


"Liked" for Mrs BNC's continued improvement. Sorry you've both missed out on your wild day of revelry. And it's such a beautiful sunny day too


----------



## Charity

Bertie'sMum said:


> and Good Morning from us too
> 
> @Charity nothing much happening here either - laundry and food shopping at the top of my list (I do know how to have fun)
> Do you think that Toppy & Bunty caught the baby bird or did they just find it already dead ? We've had a few cold nights recently so it might well have fallen out of it's nest and died of hyperthermia. I remember my old Harycat trying to drag home a dead pigeon (almost as big as he was !) It was stiff and cold so I guessed it wasn't his kill but someone else's that he found and thought it made a good prize.


I think they definitely caught it. I daren't let them out at the moment as there are lots of sparrows on the ground in our garden, we rarely get sparrows but this year there are lots. They nest in the brambles which are in our neighbour's garden at the bottom right on our fence and then they get in my rose bushes picking off the aphids. Bunty is always out there waiting for them. Toppy's giving up yelling now and gone to bed in disgust.


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Crochet idea for you lot:


----------



## GingerNinja

I found a dead baby black bird on the path yesterday. Not sure if it had fallen out of the nest in the Holly tree because last week I saw a magpie take a baby from a nest in my neighbour's tree. The poor parents were going mental and trying to chase him


----------



## GingerNinja

Good morning all.

I'm currently just having a cuppa while lawn mowing lad (I found him!) cuts the grass for me, which means I can do some housework (great! ) today.

Oh, and my 15kg of bird seed has arrived so the little bird s won't go hungry!

Have a lovely day xx


----------



## buffie

Morning........Its sunny here just now but rain forecast for the afternoon , hope the washing is dry by then.
Sadly lots of fledglings leave the nest before they can fly so are always going to be easy pickings .


----------



## Mrs Funkin

We have tits nesting inside the trunk of our cherry tree. There are two pesky magpies who seem to know that, so we are keeping an eye.

@Charity do B&T not eat their catches? I know that Ollie doesn't. Every time Oscar has got hold of a baby bird (only three or four times since we got him) he has gleefully eaten them. Whilst I wouldn't encourage it, one a year doesn't bother me too much. Sorry if that makes me sound awful.

I missed my "good morning" this morning. Said hello to all the usual Prom walkers on the way to parkrun including my favourite woofer Teddy (wire fox terrier)  Sunny here, trying to be warm but it's a bit chilly.

We are going to a party tonight. Crikey. Not sure how I feel about it but it's only at the sailing club so I can come home easily if it's all too much!


----------



## ewelsh

Good morning from a sunny Lincolnshire. No plans for me here today just gardening which I love anyway.

Have a good day everyone


----------



## Cully

BarneyBobCat said:


> Thanks for all the well wishes. Mrs BBC is definitely on the mend, Im being bossed around which is a good sign! Some get well gifts arrived today from my parents and work which really cheered her up


Glad she's feeling better.


----------



## Charity

Mrs Funkin said:


> We have tits nesting inside the trunk of our cherry tree. There are two pesky magpies who seem to know that, so we are keeping an eye.
> 
> @Charity do B&T not eat their catches? I know that Ollie doesn't. Every time Oscar has got hold of a baby bird (only three or four times since we got him) he has gleefully eaten them. Whilst I wouldn't encourage it, one a year doesn't bother me too much. Sorry if that makes me sound awful.
> 
> I missed my "good morning" this morning. Said hello to all the usual Prom walkers on the way to parkrun including my favourite woofer Teddy (wire fox terrier)  Sunny here, trying to be warm but it's a bit chilly.
> 
> We are going to a party tonight. Crikey. Not sure how I feel about it but it's only at the sailing club so I can come home easily if it's all too much!


No thank goodness although they did make a right mess of the previous one they brought in, blood everywhere in our bedroom and it was alive. :Yuck They usually bat it around like a toy but we try and whisk it away as soon as we can.


----------



## lymorelynn

Good afternoon 
Took Mr. Lambchop for his Covid booster (jab 4) this morning and then breakfast at the cliff top café in the lovely sunshine. Lots of people about for the bank holiday weekend 
I've just booked train tickets to visit my daughter in Bristol next month too.


----------



## Cully

BarneyBobCat said:


> Crochet idea for you lot:
> View attachment 489169


:Hilarious Trust you!!


----------



## Cully

Good afternoon. Just been catching up on here but now must really go and .......?? don't know...nothing important to do. Yay!
Lovely sunshine so I'm going for a walk, don't know where, as far as my legs will allow, but if I make it as far as Tesco I'll treat myself to a cake .......and undo all the good the walk did. :Greedy


----------



## Charity

Cully said:


> Good afternoon. Just been catching up on here but now must really go and .......?? don't know...nothing important to do. Yay!
> Lovely sunshine so I'm going for a walk, don't know where, as far as my legs will allow, but if I make it as far as Tesco I'll treat myself to a cake .......and undo all the good the walk did. :Greedy


Well, did you get your cake @Cully?


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> Well, did you get your cake @Cully?


Yep. A whole box of fresh cream eclairs.
Moo had a bit of cream too. It would have been mean not to share.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Good Morning everyone  Can't believe it's May already


----------



## Charity

White rabbits, white rabbits, white rabbits - Good morning


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Morning everyone, I didn’t realise it’s May but apparently it is. 

I danced the night away last night, drank too many drinks and ate “party food” mmmmmm, cheese and pineapple on a stick. Lovely! 

Today our friends are coming down, he is running a marathon nearby and it’s become a yearly thing since we moved here. They would usually have come yesterday but couldn’t because we were out. I should be going for a longer run but not sure I fancy it…we shall see after another coffee.

Happy Sunday everyone


----------



## Bethanjane22

Good Morning everyone, 1st of May today which means I can now officially say that I turn 30 this month.

1st of May is a tough day for me and my family as we lost my beloved nanna 2 years ago today, in the middle of the first lockdown. Her loss is something I still haven't fully come to terms with, mostly due to the ongoing pandemic which has taken over our lives these last two years.

So today I'm going to take it easy, do some reading, eat some tasty food and make myself a drink later with her favourite tipple, Cointreau. She may be gone but she'll never be forgotten.


----------



## lullabydream

Charity said:


> White rabbits, white rabbits, white rabbits - Good morning


A school friend of mine always said white rabbits on the first of the month too


----------



## ewelsh

Thats a beautiful photo of your Nana @Bethanjane22 can't beat the love of a Nana (Mam-Gu) wishing you lovely memories and comfort today x

Today I am off the the cinema to watch the new film Downtown Abbey, I can't wait, I love Maggie Smith, as soon as I see her I start laughing, so hope no one is sat too close to me.

Have a good day everyone x


----------



## Charity

That's a lovely photo @Bethanjane. Nans are very special people in our lives. Mine taught me a lot when I was young. Maybe light a candle for her today.


----------



## buffie

Morning........It may be May but the weather is still stuck in March 
Nothing much planned but if it stays dry I may venture into the garden to tidy another corner where the weeds and brambles (vicious things) are trying to take over .
@ewelsh lucky you enjoy the film I too love Maggie Smith and was very sad when they decided to stop showing Downton Abbey on TV


----------



## UnderThePaw

Good morning all, catching up after a few days not on the thread. Lovely to read of all the birds in gardens… we have blue tits in our nesting box in back garden which is not to far from Rosie & Theo's catio so they sit watching the flitting and I'm so glad the birds are safe from them!

@Bethanjane22 that's a really beautiful photo. Hope today is ok for you xxx and exciting you're in a month of a big birthday..

@BarneyBobCat glad to hear your wife is on the mend, hope she's back to full health quickly.

Ive probably missed some chat but happy May to you all. I'm back shifts this weekend so taking easy mornings.. coffee, book, and Rosie on my knee earlier, slow start with the pony who was in full on relaxing mode and all building a sand pit in the garden now that was my youngest's 2nd birthday present and looks set to be enjoyed!


----------



## Cully

Mrs Funkin said:


> Morning everyone, I didn't realise it's May but apparently it is.
> 
> I danced the night away last night, drank too many drinks and ate "party food" mmmmmm, cheese and pineapple on a stick. Lovely!
> 
> Today our friends are coming down, he is running a marathon nearby and it's become a yearly thing since we moved here. They would usually have come yesterday but couldn't because we were out. I should be going for a longer run but not sure I fancy it…we shall see after another coffee.
> 
> Happy Sunday everyone


So pleased you had a good time last night. Have a good day today:Happy.


----------



## Cully

Good morning and happy May Day.
Can't say it's got off to a good start for me. Misty bit me, I put my hand in boiling water and dropped a heavy bag of cat litter on my foot.
Can I please start the day again?:Bag
Hope you all enjoy whatever you're up to.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Cully said:


> Good morning and happy May Day.
> Can't say it's got off to a good start for me. Misty bit me, I put my hand in boiling water and dropped a heavy bag of cat litter on my foot.
> Can I please start the day again?:Bag
> Hope you all enjoy whatever you're up to.


Oh dear I can't "like" your post at all 

at least that should be it (comes in 3's) but yes I think you had better start the day again !


----------



## ewelsh

I can highly recommend Downtown Abbey film


----------



## Cully

ewelsh said:


> I can highly recommend Downtown Abbey film


Glad you enjoyed it. The reviews have been very positive.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Good Morning 

Quietish day ahead - finally got the last of my indoor chores done yesterday :Smuggrin My sister is calling in later so I might take her to my favourite small local independent garden centre for a nosey around to see what they've got in since my last visit !


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Gosh it’s gloomy here this morning. I think that sort of matches my mood, I shall endeavour to be more cheery in a bit, maybe after another coffee. Definitely before I go for a run with pal who is staying. Small boy had to have his medications early this morning as he wanted his breakfast and we didn’t want the meowing to wake our guests. 

Later we are seeing friends for a fizzy cream tea, then it’s back to work tomorrow…but only one “proper” working day this week as I was told to take annual leave as nobody else wanted to. Fine by me. We don’t go anywhere (obviously) so I’d almost rather just have odd days of leave. 

Happy Bank Holiday Monday


----------



## Charity

Good morning. Not at my best as have a bad back, which likes calling more often now I'm older. Wasn't helped on Saturday having to cut back brambles from my neighbour's garden which is an absolute jungle and keep growing through my cat netting so need a lot of stretching to reach. So, I won't be doing a lot today. Still, I've got a good book to read that a friend lent me, will be trying to do a few exercises and, hopefully, OH will ply me with cups of tea and coffee. Not sure I can rely on the company of Bunty and Toppy as they like to take themselves off to the comfort of our bed to snooze the day away lately. Never mind, tomorrow's another day. 









@Cully, hope you're feeling better today and no more disasters


----------



## lullabydream

Good Morning all!

Today looks dreary here too but has been like this for a couple of days.

Spring cleaning today, all going well.


----------



## UnderThePaw

Good morning all and happy bank holiday! We are spending our day down at my in laws which is always a lovely trip. Couple of hours drive each way and we drive back in the evening and let the kids fall asleep in the car. Not seen them in a few weeks thanks to a Covid bout so looking forward to it! 

The only ones who grumble are Rosie and Theo - you’d think they’d enjoy a peaceful day to themselves with the run of the house but they are always desperate for company by the time we get back since there’s usually at least someone around all day! But they’ve had lots of bed cuddles with us all this morning and I’m sitting with them now with a coffee while they dive in and out the kitchen window watching the blue tits and pigeons  

Have a good day all x


----------



## ewelsh

Good morning  its threatening to rain here, after I have watered the garden of course  so today will be spent pottering maybe inside or outside and later I might watch one of my old feel good films, My Fair lady, ( love Rex Harrison ) Ben Hur ( Charlton Heston ) or even Yentl

Happy Bank holiday everyone 

@Charity I knew those brambles would win


----------



## buffie

Morning all , looks like the weather is not all that great in most parts of the UK .
I'm waiting to hear whether daughters OH has managed to locate his power washer from the depth of his garage where he keeps the love's of his life 5 or 6 motorbikes (I've lost count now) .
Meeko's run needs a good spring clean so I am hoping the power washer will shift the green colouring from the wood where it has been damp over the winter.
@Charity hope your back eases soon .

Have a lovely day everyone


----------



## BarneyBobCat

So after a weeks holiday and then a week nursing my wife I need to get back on the fitness regime. Ive done a HIIT session this morning and it has just about finished me off! Will try another this afternoon and then cycling tonight. Urghhh


----------



## Hammyflowers

Good morning!!


----------



## Cully

Oops, late again.
Just doing some housework. Have sent son shopping. He doesn't do it often so am looking forward to seeing what he brings back.
Had the fox in the garden about an hour ago. Never seen him around this early before. Is that normal. Moo was out so kept an eye on them.
Hope you back feels better soon @Charity , hope you haven't strained yourself too much.
Hope you all have a fun Holiday Monday.


----------



## buffie

Cully said:


> Oops, late again.
> Just doing some housework. Have sent son shopping. He doesn't do it often so am looking forward to seeing what he brings back.
> *Had the fox in the garden about an hour ago. Never seen him around this early before. Is that normal. Moo was out so kept an eye on them*.
> Hope you back feels better soon @Charity , hope you haven't strained yourself too much.
> Hope you all have a fun Holiday Monday.


I would think its perfectly normal if they are living close by.If there are cubs they will be needing more food than mum can provide so will be out looking for food.
Most years my garden is used as a creche for the cubs while mum and dad go off in search of food.
This was taken a couple of weeks ago ..........mum taking a break from the kids sunning her self (honest she hasn't been speared she is lying on my clothes pole )


----------



## Charity

buffie said:


> I would think its perfectly normal if they are living close by.If there are cubs they will be needing more food than mum can provide so will be out looking for food.
> Most years my garden is used as a creche for the cubs while mum and dad go off in search of food.
> This was taken a couple of weeks ago ..........mum taking a break from the kids sunning her self (honest she hasn't been speared she is lying on my clothes pole )
> 
> View attachment 489485


What a lovely picture


----------



## Nealh

We/I also have a fox who visits most nights and the current is not lasts years vixen, the cubs last year were heard and not really seen but in 2020 &19 they made numerous appearances in the garden. I set up a wildlife camera to capture them as well..


----------



## Cully

buffie said:


> I would think its perfectly normal if they are living close by.If there are cubs they will be needing more food than mum can provide so will be out looking for food.
> Most years my garden is used as a creche for the cubs while mum and dad go off in search of food.
> This was taken a couple of weeks ago ..........mum taking a break from the kids sunning her self (honest she hasn't been speared she is lying on my clothes pole )
> 
> View attachment 489485


Wow, isn't it lovely she feels safe enough to relax like that.


----------



## UnderThePaw

buffie said:


> I would think its perfectly normal if they are living close by.If there are cubs they will be needing more food than mum can provide so will be out looking for food.
> Most years my garden is used as a creche for the cubs while mum and dad go off in search of food.
> This was taken a couple of weeks ago ..........mum taking a break from the kids sunning her self (honest she hasn't been speared she is lying on my clothes pole )
> 
> View attachment 489485


Ahhh what a beautiful picture I have always loved foxes, never had a garden visitor though!


----------



## buffie

Charity said:


> What a lovely picture





Nealh said:


> We/I also have a fox who visits most nights and the current is not lasts years vixen, the cubs last year were heard and not really seen but in 2020 &19 they made numerous appearances in the garden. I set up a wildlife camera to capture them as well..





Cully said:


> Wow, isn't it lovely she feels safe enough to relax like that.





UnderThePaw said:


> Ahhh what a beautiful picture I have always loved foxes, never had a garden visitor though!


I feel very privileged to be trusted by these beautiful creatures .
I took this video a few years back , pretty certain these were 2 separate families but only ever saw one female at a time.....


----------



## Cully

buffie said:


> I feel very privileged to be trusted by these beautiful creatures .
> I took this video a few years back , pretty certain these were 2 separate families but only ever saw one female at a time.....


Love it. We occasionally get fox cubs and it's lovely to watch them. At the moment we keep a watch for the badger that cuts through here quite often. He must come from where the allotments are and always takes the same route. Maybe he has learnt where the best pickings are.
Thanks for sharing your video, I'm sure it will put a smile on faces here.


----------



## ewelsh

buffie said:


> I feel very privileged to be trusted by these beautiful creatures .
> I took this video a few years back , pretty certain these were 2 separate families but only ever saw one female at a time.....


Absolutely beautiful @buffie x


----------



## Nealh

Still wildlife but birdies, in the last 10 mins have been watching the garden Nuthatch on the garden table looking for insects in all the nooks and crannies.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hmmmm. Can I say good morning now? No? Worth a try…


----------



## UnderThePaw

buffie said:


> I feel very privileged to be trusted by these beautiful creatures .
> I took this video a few years back , pretty certain these were 2 separate families but only ever saw one female at a time.....


This is so amazing, I just love it!


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Good Morning  Dull cloud and on the chilly side this morning 

Boiler service engineer and gardener both due this afternoon - luckily I can leave my gardener to get on with what needs doing whilst I 'oversee' the engineer 

I took this photo of an inquisitive fox cub in my Mum's garden early one morning in June 2010 and yes, I was that close to him/her ! Mum had a visiting vixen who brought her cubs to visit and play every year









I regularly hear them in my garden but haven't actually managed to see them - they're usually out playing far too early !!


----------



## Charity

Good morning. Hoping for a bit more sunshine today.

I must rush off and do my Sainsburys online shop which I should have done a couple of days ago, our cupboards are pretty bare (except the cat food cupboard that is ). 

That BH weekend went quickly didn't it, normal service is resumed today.


----------



## Cully

Good morning. Yesterday evening was a bit of a wildlife fest here. Foxy appeared, then another. I think there were cubs nearby as she kept leaving and returning. Then badger arrived but not to stay. He was just taking his usual shortcut. I'd love to know where he goes.
There was a bit of frolicking and my hollyhocks got flattened.
Misty had to watch from indoors but no way was I risking her being out there.
I know foxes eat dog food but wondered about cat food. If so, they'd be welcome to the chicken Misty won't eat.
Tesco delivery order to finish today, and I'm cat sitting Bertie and Buster later, so hope they haven't been fighting again.
@Charity , is your back any better yet?
@Bertie'sMum , did you find anything interesting at the garden centre?
Have a lovely day everyone.


----------



## UnderThePaw

After a lovely away day yesterday as a family it's back to a hectic reality for me today - got a few deadlines with work and the volunteer work I do which have made for what could have been a stressful start to the morning - but, after a moment feeding the cats, a wee check over the fish and hamster and now a stop by the farm to walk into the barn with the pony, I feel I can handle it!

Isn't it amazing how our animal companions just anchor us and calm us down?! They're the best.

Incidentally, we have found a food both cats like and eat in its entirety when put down- amazing! I could hardly believe my eyes this morning, they are almost like normal cats! :HilariousWe will still mix as I'm not sure how good it is but Harringtons is getting the biggest thumbs up (watch this space, tomorrow I will report it's been rejected never to be touched again! )​
Have a good day all.


----------



## buffie

Morning...........Is dull and damp here , just for a change .
@Cully as far as I'm aware any food dogs / cats eat should be fine including table scraps etc.The main things to avoid are raisins,sultanas,chocolate ,onions and garlic ,cooked bones although I'm sure they will eat a fair bit of this when scavenging for food.
@UnderThePaw I hope your 2 continue to enjoy the new food , Meeko used to like Harringtons , that is until I stupidly bought a few boxes of it 
Can I ask for some "Good Luck PF vibes for Mr Magnificent please , he is off to have his teeth cleaned tomorrow :Nailbiting


----------



## Nealh

Foxes will eat anything put out.


----------



## ewelsh

Good morning


I am being a lady of leisure today as I am off for my monthly pedicure  love my toes pretty.


Good luck Mr Meeko, its good to have your toothy pegs cleaned and sharpened :Smuggrin


----------



## Bethanjane22

Good Morning everyone :Cat

It' a very grey and overcast day here in South Wales, and I feel like the clouds are hanging over me today. I just cannot shake this feeling of doom and gloom.

We're off on holiday in 2 weeks and as much as I love it when I'm away and sipping a nice drink in the sunshine, I loathe the build up to actually going away. I get so stressed and anxious that things are going to go horribly wrong or I'll forget to do something or get something we need.

Of course I worry like a mad woman about the girls and how they'll be when I'm away. Our lovely cat sitter will be coming twice a day to spend about an hour with them each time, but I still worry.

So my day today will be trying to work and not worry myself silly about things I have no control over. Easier said than done!

Enjoy your little pamper session @ewelsh , I make an effort to get my nails done once a month too


----------



## Charity

Cully said:


> Good morning. Yesterday evening was a bit of a wildlife fest here. Foxy appeared, then another. I think there were cubs nearby as she kept leaving and returning. Then badger arrived but not to stay. He was just taking his usual shortcut. I'd love to know where he goes.
> There was a bit of frolicking and my hollyhocks got flattened.
> Misty had to watch from indoors but no way was I risking her being out there.
> I know foxes eat dog food but wondered about cat food. If so, they'd be welcome to the chicken Misty won't eat.
> Tesco delivery order to finish today, and I'm cat sitting Bertie and Buster later, so hope they haven't been fighting again.
> @Charity , is your back any better yet?
> @Bertie'sMum , did you find anything interesting at the garden centre?
> Have a lovely day everyone.


Sadly not. If its anything like last time which was a couple of months ago, it hung around for two weeks. I've just been cleaning the cooker and standing for more than about five minutes is agony. It's no good sitting down too long though or you stiffen.



buffie said:


> Morning...........Is dull and damp here , just for a change .
> @Cully as far as I'm aware any food dogs / cats eat should be fine including table scraps etc.The main things to avoid are raisins,sultanas,chocolate ,onions and garlic ,cooked bones although I'm sure they will eat a fair bit of this when scavenging for food.
> @UnderThePaw I hope your 2 continue to enjoy the new food , Meeko used to like Harringtons , that is until I stupidly bought a few boxes of it
> Can I ask for some "Good Luck PF vibes for Mr Magnificent please , he is off to have his teeth cleaned tomorrow :Nailbiting


Good luck tomorrow, Toppy especially sends sympathies having had it done recently. Think how you'll sparkle when you get home beautiful.



Bethanjane22 said:


> Good Morning everyone :Cat
> 
> It' a very grey and overcast day here in South Wales, and I feel like the clouds are hanging over me today. I just cannot shake this feeling of doom and gloom.
> 
> We're off on holiday in 2 weeks and as much as I love it when I'm away and sipping a nice drink in the sunshine, I loathe the build up to actually going away. I get so stressed and anxious that things are going to go horribly wrong or I'll forget to do something or get something we need.
> 
> Of course I worry like a mad woman about the girls and how they'll be when I'm away. Our lovely cat sitter will be coming twice a day to spend about an hour with them each time, but I still worry.
> 
> So my day today will be trying to work and not worry myself silly about things I have no control over. Easier said than done!
> 
> Enjoy your little pamper session @ewelsh , I make an effort to get my nails done once a month too


Oh dear @Bethanjane22. I used to be like you but one of the benefits of not having holidays now is no worry. Why is it so impossible not to worry about our pets.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Cully said:


> @Bertie'sMum , did you find anything interesting at the garden centre?


We didn't go in the end - it was quite chilly all day so we just sat in and had a good catch up type natter over tea and cake 

Mum always used to put out the remains of her breakfast cereal (milk and all) and her vixen would scoff the lot ! When I first moved here a vixen had dug her den underneath a large conifer in my neighbour's back garden and I used to leave the cat's leftovers out for her near the entrance. Unfortunately new people moved in and filled in the entrance to the den  A vixen still visits my garden occasionally but I don't know where she 'lives' now and as I don't want to attract rats or mice I don't leave anything out.


----------



## SbanR

Good morning..........just!

Good luck for tomorrow Mr Meeko. You'll look truly Magnificent after those gnashers have been cleaned and polished. And all the better for administering a little nip to hurry along tardy service


----------



## Cully

Bertie'sMum said:


> We didn't go in the end - it was quite chilly all day so we just sat in and had a good catch up type natter over tea and cake
> 
> Mum always used to put out the remains of her breakfast cereal (milk and all) and her vixen would scoff the lot ! When I first moved here a vixen had dug her den underneath a large conifer in my neighbour's back garden and I used to leave the cat's leftovers out for her near the entrance. Unfortunately new people moved in and filled in the entrance to the den  A vixen still visits my garden occasionally but I don't know where she 'lives' now and as I don't want to attract rats or mice I don't leave anything out.


Oh well, you'll just have to go on a nicer day.
At the house where I used to live there was an old Nissan hut in next doors garden. She had never had it removed as foxes had been using it for years. 
I'd love to know what happened to it when new people moved in.
I've been talking to my neighbour and we've decided to put food out just round the corner where there isn't so much people traffic and it'll be less likely to attract vermin. Unfortunately we wont be able to see who's eating it, but it's on the route both fox and badger use.


----------



## ewelsh

Bethanjane22 said:


> Good Morning everyone :Cat
> 
> It' a very grey and overcast day here in South Wales, and I feel like the clouds are hanging over me today. I just cannot shake this feeling of doom and gloom.
> 
> We're off on holiday in 2 weeks and as much as I love it when I'm away and sipping a nice drink in the sunshine, I loathe the build up to actually going away. I get so stressed and anxious that things are going to go horribly wrong or I'll forget to do something or get something we need.
> 
> Of course I worry like a mad woman about the girls and how they'll be when I'm away. Our lovely cat sitter will be coming twice a day to spend about an hour with them each time, but I still worry.
> 
> So my day today will be trying to work and not worry myself silly about things I have no control over. Easier said than done!
> 
> Enjoy your little pamper session @ewelsh , I make an effort to get my nails done once a month too


Holidays are mixed feelings for me too, there's no point me saying don't worry about the girls because you will x I am dreadful at packing so I leave it to my ex military husband to do  then I can blame him :Smuggrin

Hope the clouds have lifted for you and your back feeling perky again x


----------



## Bethanjane22

ewelsh said:


> Holidays are mixed feelings for me too, there's no point me saying don't worry about the girls because you will x I am dreadful at packing so I leave it to my ex military husband to do  then I can blame him :Smuggrin
> 
> Hope the clouds have lifted for you and your back feeling perky again x


If I left the packing to my OH, I'd be lucky if I had a toothbrush packed!

The clouds have definitely dispersed slightly, but not fully. It's only partly cloudy now.

I took myself off for a little walk along the river on my lunch break and saw some swans and met some rescue dogs from the local dogs home which helped to lighten my mood


----------



## Charity

Good morning, we have sunshine which is always cheery. It's a lovely still start to the day, not the slightest breeze, which I love. Awful to think there are such horrific things going on elsewhere n the world when your own bit of space in it is so lovely. Aren't we lucky.

Not much going on here today, shopping being delivered and expecting a Pets At Home parcel, that will be the most exciting thing today probably.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Good Morning lovely people 

As it's Wednesday it's one of my days to collect my great-niece from school (she's 11 and Mum works full time). It's a pleasure that won't last for much longer as she goes onto High School in September and will be walking to and from her new school so my 'services' will only be required in an emergency 



Charity said:


> Good morning, we have sunshine which is always cheery. It's a lovely still start to the day, not the slightest breeze, which I love


The forecast for the rest of this week and for next indicates the return of warmer weather with plenty of sunshine (that is except for today when we've got rain forecast - which we do need)


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well good morning! I seemed to miss a whole day yesterday…work was loopy as always. 

Today I’ve driven to Brighton Hospital on my day off to meet a midwife there, so Oscar had his meds early…and I’ve been so stressed about getting here and parking (it is awful!). 

Happy Wednesday everyone


----------



## Cully

Morning folks. It's very dull here. My fault as I've done a load of washing.
I've got my Tesco delivery coming this morning, and window cleaner too. That means I'll feel guilty and have to clean the insides!
Nothing exciting happening, but never say never.
You're right @Charity ,we are so lucky in our little bubbles. When I think about the things others are going through I don't think it matters if my Tesco shopping has more subs than I'd like.
Hope you all have a good day whatever you're doing.


----------



## ewelsh

Good morning from a wet Lincolnshire

Well…..I prayed for rain….now I think someone is taking the Mick  hey ho I have plenty to do inside and can watch my lawns grow inch by inch by the hour. Soon we will have a heatwave "apparently" so all is well.

Awwww @Mrs Funkin I hate that feeling of being stressed driving when you know the traffic will be a nightmare, hope your return journey will be a breeze. X

Have a lovely day everyone x


----------



## buffie

Morning all..............
The day started sunny but is now raining.......
Dropped my intrepid little explorer at the vets earlier ,got stuck in traffic so was late Now just waiting for the call to say all is well and he can come home as planned at 15:20


----------



## Cully

buffie said:


> Morning all..............
> The day started sunny but is now raining.......
> Dropped my intrepid little explorer at the vets earlier ,got stuck in traffic so was late Now just waiting for the call to say all is well and he can come home as planned at 15:20


Aw, fingers crossed he'll be fine and keen to show off his pearly whites. Bet he'll be starving too


----------



## Nealh

A belated good morning here, in W.Sx. Overcast and humid all morning but not a drop form the sky, was hoping for a nice deluge as the garden and water butts are dry and empty.


----------



## Cully

Nealh said:


> A belated good morning here, in W.Sx. Overcast and humid all morning but not a drop form the sky, was hoping for a nice deluge as the garden and water butts are dry and empty.


I think it's on it's way down according to the forecast, thundery showers.


----------



## Nealh

Quite often here the forecast ends as a very damp squib and often nothing more.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Nealh said:


> A belated good morning here, in W.Sx. Overcast and humid all morning but not a drop form the sky, was hoping for a nice deluge as the garden and water butts are dry and empty.


You're in West Sussex too? Our forecast is often wrong as the wind blows it away


----------



## Nealh

Mr Tom has been for a wander in the garden and has now decided to come in, there is a cooler feel to the air outside. Tigger may be sensing the pressure change as she is sprinting in spurts form the open patio door and back again.
Muggy and dry.


----------



## Cully

Nealh said:


> Mr Tom has been for a wander in the garden and has now decided to come in, there is a cooler feel to the air outside. Tigger may be sensing the pressure change as she is sprinting in spurts form the open patio door and back again.
> Muggy and dry.


I find cats are very good at predicting the 'here soon' weather. Moo is my very reliable mini barometer.


----------



## Nealh

It finally arrived was a heavy downpour for 5 mins now barely a dribble.


----------



## Cully

Nealh said:


> It finally arrived was a heavy downpour for 5 mins now barely a dribble.


Told ya!


----------



## Cully

Good Morning everyone. It's sunny here but a bit chilly still. I expect it will nice once the sun heats us up a bit.
Do you know that next week we have a Friday 13th?:Nailbiting I might stay in bed with a book, TV repeats and box of chocs.:Bag
Misty is patting my arm to tell you all it is 







Not sure myself but I'll humour her.
Hope you all have a nice day.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Hello peeps 



Cully said:


> Misty is patting my arm to tell you all it is
> 
> Not sure myself but I'll humour her.
> Hope you all have a nice day.


It's also International Midwife Day today - so happy day to all our midwife members (@Mrs Funkin et al) with thanks for all that you do :Kiss:Kiss

Off to volunteer at my local hospice charity shop this morning so need to get a wiggle on or I'll be late - especially as I also need to ring my GP and try to get a telephone appointment for this afternoon before I go out !


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Awww thanks @Bertie'sMum  I wonder how many of us there are here?

Happy International Day of the Midwife to @SusieRainbow (who I know is retired but has passed the midwifery legacy on in her family).


----------



## SusieRainbow

Mrs Funkin said:


> Awww thanks @Bertie'sMum  I wonder how many of us there are here?
> 
> Happy International Day of the Midwife to @SusieRainbow (who I know is retired but has passed the midwifery legacy on in her family).


Thank you, the same to you!


----------



## Charity

Happy International Midwife Day to those past and present. 

Good morning all. Pleasant day here. Haven't had my breakfast yet. I'm in a mood for a clear out today, we have so much stuff and the older I get the more minimilistic I become. Don't you find some days you are in a sentimental mood so you don't want to throw away anything, then another day its an 'everything must go' mood?  I think its also time to change over to the summer wardrobe though seems like not long ago I got out the winter one, time flies. 

Have a good day everybody xx


----------



## lullabydream

Good morning everyone...

So today I am itching all over because last night I found a flea on Pixie. I couldn't find anymore on her, but that doesn't mean none in the environment. Am meticulous about using RIP every 6-9 months. I treat the dogs regularly because I really worry about infestations. I think it's going back to childhood when I went to someone's house who had a flea infestation. It was seriously bad one and I got bite loads.

Did I have a sixth sense as I actually weighed Pixie last night.

Anyway, I only did flea treatments on the dogs Tuesday. Needed to order some more for Ivy. Which I thought was ok only take a few days. However I think I better get something from the vet for Ivy and Pixie 

Pixie is registered with the vet, but never been seen but hopefully they will administer some treatment for her.


----------



## ewelsh

Good morning everyone, its a bright crisp day here, lovely!


Off to my crochet class today where I will be shamed I am sure   I will let you know the outcome x


----------



## Tigermoon

Good morning all. 

My day started well when I bent over to refill the bird feeder and immediately got a nosebleed 

On the upside I found the snail who had been munching on my sunflower seedlings and another Dahlia is just peeking above the soil. 

We've got sunshine today so the cats are pleased they can go into the garden.


----------



## buffie

Tigermoon said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> My day started well when I bent over to refill the bird feeder and immediately got a nosebleed
> 
> On the upside I found the snail who had been munching on my sunflower seedlings and another Dahlia is just peeking above the soil.
> 
> We've got sunshine today so the cats are pleased they can go into the garden.


Didn't " like " for the nose bleed bit, Hope its okay now .


----------



## buffie

Morning.......Dull wet and chilly here.
I did intend to tackle Meeko's run with the power washer today but looks like that wont be happening.


----------



## Tigermoon

buffie said:


> Didn't " like " for the nose bleed bit, Hope its okay now .


It has stopped now thankfully.


----------



## lullabydream

Phew 2 cats treated for fleas!


----------



## Cully

lullabydream said:


> Phew 2 cats treated for fleas!


Well done. Hope they have a forgiving nature. Misty goes and hides.


----------



## lullabydream

Cully said:


> Well done. Hope they have a forgiving nature. Misty goes and hides.


Ivy wasn't impressed when I administered it, but Pixie didn't seem to notice


----------



## ewelsh

I am back……the others had made lotsa of pretty stars, coasters, granny squares, changed colours, perfect tension 

Meanwhile, I am obviously the slow one of the class and have to sit next to the teacher, I have also been given extra thick wool and a bigger hook:Hilarious

This is what I managed in 1 hour


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Who cares @ewelsh  I was the slow one in a sewing class I went to. It takes me ages to see anything and I'm hopeless but it doesn't mean I don't enjoy it. Did you enjoy it? Do you feel you want to carry on? If so, go for it! You're better than me, I can't even do one crochet stitch.


----------



## ewelsh

Yes its ok @Mrs Funkin I will plod on in my own merry time. The others all sit down every afternoon and crochet in the evenings, I don't have that luxury as I always have loads to do and all my girls, well that's my excuse anyway  It was pleasant just chatting to new people and having a nice cuppa.

Your sewing skills are really good, I have never seen bunting so neat, mine are more ummm rustic :Smuggrin


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Good morning everyone  it’s sunny but chilly, small boy woke us up at 5:30 (pesky summertime!), as usual. I’m sat in bed with binoculars watching busy tits fly in and out of their hole inside the cherry tree trunk. I reckon it’s hard work being a birdie mum or dad!


----------



## Charity

Good morning from the sunny south. I was a bit dubious to let the kits out because of the birds but I opened the window after breakfast but neither wanted to go ?? Do they know something we don't? So, I've left them going off to sleep on our bed.

Did some early exercises for my back and now going to have breakfast. Nothing exciting happening here today, will continue filling my box for the charity shop. What an exciting life I lead.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Good Morning 

It's sunny here today and forecast to be a comfortable 20c  Off to my sister's to get my hair cut (she was a hairdresser, as is one of my nieces - my Dad was also a hairdresser as were 2 of his brothers !! - you could say it runs in the family but stopped when it got to me). Whilst at my sister's I may just pop into her local garden centre for some trailing plants to underplant the 2 roses my gardener potted up in large containers for me 

@Charity hope your back settles down soon - mine seems to have come out in sympathy !! I must have turned awkwardly in bed during the night as it woke me up at 2am complaining, so now being extra careful about how I get ready for today.


----------



## Cully

Morning All.
Moo woke me up early too. Pulling the duvet up to my chin just resulted in some eye patting, sigh!
I put some food out for our fox but as I don't want to encourage it into where the cats are I've put it round the corner.
Trouble is how do I know the fox is eating it or local strays. Hm........
Have a lovely day everyone.


----------



## Charity

Bertie'sMum said:


> Good Morning
> 
> It's sunny here today and forecast to be a comfortable 20c  Off to my sister's to get my hair cut (she was a hairdresser, as is one of my nieces - my Dad was also a hairdresser as were 2 of his brothers !! - you could say it runs in the family but stopped when it got to me). Whilst at my sister's I may just pop into her local garden centre for some trailing plants to underplant the 2 roses my gardener potted up in large containers for me
> 
> @Charity hope your back settles down soon - mine seems to have come out in sympathy !! I must have turned awkwardly in bed during the night as it woke me up at 2am complaining, so now being extra careful about how I get ready for today.


uh

Hope yours goes a lot quicker than mine, it grinds on and on. . Trust the weather to be lovely when I can't get out to do my garden. Have a good day


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> uh
> 
> Hope yours goes a lot quicker than mine, it grinds on and on. . Trust the weather to be lovely when I can't get out to do my garden. Have a good day


Have you tried heat on it? I take painkillers and use a hot wheatbag or waterbottle.
I sometimes us my massager. Once the heat from it kicks in I find the massage relaxing.
I hope you get some relief from it soon, you too @Bertie'sMum . Backpain is awful.and very disabling.
Gentle hugs xx


----------



## ewelsh

Good morning from a sunny Lincolnshire

Today I have to mow the lawns ( thanks rain ) Like @Charity I am having a sort out, this weather brings out the busy bees in us all.

To those with bad backs, hope they ease up soon. Xxxx


----------



## lullabydream

Good morning all.. hope you all wake up in a better mood than me. My head's banging so am just feeling miserable.

Good news I am going to the fair tonight with my friends family, so I get to enjoy it with children. Looking forward to having candy floss as its a must.

Must be something in the water, Pixie seemed to have settled over the last few days and no crying in the night till this morning at 4:45 am!


----------



## Charity

Cully said:


> Have you tried heat on it? I take painkillers and use a hot wheatbag or waterbottle.
> I sometimes us my massager. Once the heat from it kicks in I find the massage relaxing.
> I hope you get some relief from it soon, you too @Bertie'sMum . Backpain is awful.and very disabling.
> Gentle hugs xx


I've had back pain of one sort or another for 30 years though I have to say this is one of the worst and the second time I've had it in about two months. I suppose the older you get, the worse it is and less easy to shake off. I usually end up at the physio's but I'm trying to avoid that nowadays as its so expensive. The waiting list for NHS physio here is seven months!

Over the years, I've tried painkillers, back supports, exercises, heat treatment, massagers, TENS machines, acupuncture. I find the best thing is a hot shower but I can't stay in that all day.  I just hope it will go in its own good time like last time but I wish it would hurry up.:Meh


----------



## Charity

lullabydream said:


> Good morning all.. hope you all wake up in a better mood than me. My head's banging so am just feeling miserable.
> 
> Good news I am going to the fair tonight with my friends family, so I get to enjoy it with children. Looking forward to having candy floss as its a must.
> 
> Must be something in the water, Pixie seemed to have settled over the last few days and no crying in the night till this morning at 4:45 am!


Can't put a like on yours @lullabydream as you've joined the sick club. Hope you feel better soon. Have a quiet day if you can.


----------



## buffie

Morning campers.........Its dull and overcast with what looks like the promise of rain soon.
We did manage a bit of power washing of Meeko's run yesterday and what a difference , most of the green staining has gone .Only trouble was we should have cleared all the debris and litter from the artificial grass first .
Hoping that everyone with back problems or other ailments are soon feeling better .
Have a good weekend


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Thank you @Cully 

I've had back problems all my adult life - started when I was about 15. Staying with an Aunt in Devon and was crossing the road one day when it just seized up as I got to the middle of the road couldn't go forwards and couldn't go backwards  That was the first time I saw an osteopath ! I do use my heat pad and/or my little TENS machine when it's really bad and if they don't do the trick then it's back to the osteopath again Off to have a warm bath now


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well, for some reason I decided to tidy the larder. I do love it when it's been tidied.


----------



## SbanR

Good morning all. Lovely day here in the Midlands.

Oooohhhh! @Mrs Funkin I love inspecting your larder but has hubby been cutting back on his cereals? There was a far better selection the last time. Or perhaps there's a second cupboard that you haven't shown us!

@Charity instead of a physio I strongly recommend you try a McTimony chiropractor. It is a very gentle technique. I'm confident you'll notice a big improvement in your back


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Haha yes @SbanR he has told me he doesn't want the other cereals at the moment as he just eats them. Well spotted


----------



## ewelsh

Awwww I have just zoomed in on your pantry @Mrs Funkin :Hilarious very tidy indeed. How long before its a mess again like mine is


----------



## Mrs Funkin

ewelsh said:


> Awwww I have just zoomed in on your pantry @Mrs Funkin :Hilarious very tidy indeed. How long before its a mess again like mine is


I'm quite tidy… just like to go through it once a year really to Chuck stuff out if it's really out of date  It generally stays reasonably tidy until I go to Costco and then have 374 things to find a place for


----------



## Charity

SbanR said:


> Good morning all. Lovely day here in the Midlands.
> 
> Oooohhhh! @Mrs Funkin I love inspecting your larder but has hubby been cutting back on his cereals? There was a far better selection the last time. Or perhaps there's a second cupboard that you haven't shown us!
> 
> @Charity instead of a physio I strongly recommend you try a McTimony chiropractor. It is a very gentle technique. I'm confident you'll notice a big improvement in your back


I went to a chiropracter once, it was one of the most painful experiences of my life. I remember her saying to me 'anyone would think you were being tortured'. Well, as far as I was concerned I was! :Jawdrop The only good thing was before she did it, she took my blood pressure and that was when I found out I had high blood pressure so thank her for that at least. 

I also remember going to a lady, who actually became a friend, who did Bowen treatment. My OH used to call it 'touch and run' because she would do the treatment then leave the room for about ten minutes, something to do with not interrupting your energy flow.


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Loving the spice racks @Mrs Funkin


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I never found a box the right shape until the Sheba boxes


----------



## SbanR

Charity said:


> I went to a chiropracter once, it was one of the most painful experiences of my life. I remember her saying to me 'anyone would think you were being tortured'. Well, as far as I was concerned I was! :Jawdrop The only good thing was before she did it, she took my blood pressure and that was when I found out I had high blood pressure so thank her for that at least.
> 
> I also remember going to a lady, who actually became a friend, who did Bowen treatment. My OH used to call it 'touch and run' because she would do the treatment then leave the room for about ten minutes, something to do with not interrupting your energy flow.


That's why I made a point of saying it's a very gentle technique, because it is
I've tried Bowen too, a long time ago.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Good morning. We’ve got to start going to bed earlier I think as the small boy is now in summer mode and shouting down the house too early! Trouble is he’s not a fan of any of the Whiskas batches in circulation at the moment…

No idea what we’re doing today except going to parkrun. Bit of gardening maybe, probably some more tidying of cupboards and drawers. Oh, ironing of the guest bedding and putting that all back together ready for the next visitors. It looks reasonable out there this morning, so hopefully a nice day again, though I think we are due to be back to northerly winds *bbbbbbrrrrrrrr*


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Welcome to the weekend !

After yesterday being so warm I thought I'd switch my duvet to the summer weight one today - however have woken to a grey, chilly morning  So maybe leave that for another day ?
Didn't get to the garden centre after all as I agreed to do an extra shift at the charity shop where I volunteer this morning as we're short staffed, so went and did a food shop at the large Sainsburys near my sister's instead and managed to get some items that my store doesn't stock  However I've woken up very stiff and sore today so now wishing I hadn't agreed to the extra shift !!! Probably be OK after I've had a bath (fingers crossed !).



Mrs Funkin said:


> We've got to start going to bed earlier I think as the small boy is now in summer mode and shouting down the house too early!


 I'm lucky with Lily, summer mornings don't bother her - as long as I'm still in bed she'll stay curled up with me BUT if I have to get up in the night (bathroom visit/get a drink etc) she thinks it's breakfast time and has to join me pleading to be fed  Last thing I need when half asleep is a cat weaving in and out of my legs  Another vote here for your immaculate pantry You can come and sort mine any time


----------



## urbantigers

Good morning everyone!

Sorry so many with bad backs - hope they are on the mend. I have back issues and agree with whoever said a hot shower is the best thing. However with current electricity prices I’m having to try and be as quick as I can which is a shame - sitting there with warm water on my shoulders and back really helps to loosen me up and ease the pain, even if only temporary.

Up early courtesy of Kito (he started up at 5.20am) so having coffee and watching last night’s Gardeners world before getting a move on. Hoping to visit Tatton Park today. Weather promises to be dry but cloudy.


----------



## UnderThePaw

Good morning all. Having coffee with my book at the end of a long busy week. Lovely to have a quieter day today and enjoy a peaceful start to it. Sorry so many of you struggling with backs and feeling unwell, everything crossed for all on the mend soon x


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> I've had back pain of one sort or another for 30 years though I have to say this is one of the worst and the second time I've had it in about two months. I suppose the older you get, the worse it is and less easy to shake off. I usually end up at the physio's but I'm trying to avoid that nowadays as its so expensive. The waiting list for NHS physio here is seven months!
> 
> Over the years, I've tried painkillers, back supports, exercises, heat treatment, massagers, TENS machines, acupuncture. I find the best thing is a hot shower but I can't stay in that all day.  I just hope it will go in its own good time like last time but I wish it would hurry up.:Meh


I _do_ understand. I've had back pain around 30 yrs too and I suppose it becomes a way of life and you learn to manage it the best way you can.
I've had physio which didn't work for me. TENS was brilliant for a while then lost its effect. Seven months seems a ridiculous time to wait though!!
I think nowadays I just try not to do anything to make it worse, although that's almost impossible.
I was in a wheelchair for a while a few years ago and never want to go back there again, so I just do what I can, when I can. Having said that, I always do more than I intended so shouldn't complain when the pain is worse than usual. My own fault!
I've got to clear out the cupboard under my kitchen sink before Tuesday. The plumber is coming to fix a leak. That should be fun!!! Getting down isn't too bad, it's getting back up again that's the problem.
The irony is that I can actually give a pretty good back massage, but that's _not_ much use to me is it?


----------



## ewelsh

Good morning

What’s night of rain we have had, saves me watering the garden today, which means I have more time to potter today  have a good day everyone


----------



## Cully

Mrs Funkin said:


> I never found a box the right shape until the Sheba boxes


 I use Felix boxes for so many things, from letter racks to stashing my DVD's.
And here's a Sheba fine flakes lid recycled as a desk tidy.


----------



## Charity

Good morning all. I'm just having a quiet cup of tea by myself, the sun's come out but its pretty windy.

Two parcels have just arrived, one for me which is Toppy's new food especially for liver problems, OH was most excited to open the other one which is a toy hammer he bought for Purdey. I say toy but it weighs a ton and I would imagine you could definitely knock someone out with it. :Jawdrop.

Nothing planned for today. Enjoy your weekend xx


----------



## buffie

Good morning all..........
Looks like another wet day here .I wish I was as more like those who keep tidy cupboards.I try but it doesn't last long 
Nothing planned for today so will just " go with the flow " 

Mr M says *.....Yo to all his PF Auntie,Uncles and Cuz's









*


----------



## ewelsh

Oh Meeko, you do look like you were forced into being in the photo :Hilarious (reminded me of when I was young and my Mother would say “ you WILL write thank you letters “)


How are your teeth now meeko? Xx


----------



## vivien

Morning guys. It’s sunny but cooler than yesterday. I haven’t got much on today, other than boring housework lol.
I hope you are all well today.
Viv xx


----------



## buffie

ewelsh said:


> Oh Meeko, you do look like you were forced into being in the photo :Hilarious (reminded me of when I was young and my Mother would say " you WILL write thank you letters ")
> 
> How are your teeth now meeko? Xx


Believe me that was the best one of a bad bunch .
He seems to be more or less back to normal but still wont let me check the socket where the tooth was extracted it is quite far back and I would risk losing my fingers if I forced the issue.
He is back for a post op check next week so unless I have any worries I will leave that joyous task to his vet after all he gets paid to take risks


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Meeko does not look happy!


----------



## Charity

buffie said:


> Good morning all..........
> Looks like another wet day here .I wish I was as more like those who keep tidy cupboards.I try but it doesn't last long
> Nothing planned for today so will just " go with the flow "
> 
> Mr M says *.....Yo to all his PF Auntie,Uncles and Cuz's
> View attachment 489941
> 
> 
> *


Oh Meeko, you're wearing the Bunty look . You should be smiling now your toofs are all nice and shiny and the nasty one is gone.


----------



## buffie

Charity said:


> *Oh Meeko, you're wearing the Bunty look *. You should be smiling now your toofs are all nice and shiny and the nasty one is gone.


......and he carries it off so well  mind you he is an expert of the " don't P*** me off " look


----------



## BarneyBobCat

I love my larder but it's got way too much stuff in it


----------



## Mrs Funkin

You've got room for cat food in there too @BarneyBobCat ? Blimey! My Oscar Cupboards are in the utility. Four of them. Madness!


----------



## ewelsh

@Barneymyboy have you really got cat food on the bottom shelf and its still there! :Hilarious

A very tidy pantry though and yes I zoomed in :Smuggrin


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Barney isn't greedy. He leaves the food alone! We have another cupboard for his food and treats - the larder is the back up!


----------



## ewelsh

Good boy Barney, you are not greedy like my girls then, they would have demolished that shelf in seconds :Hilarious


----------



## BarneyBobCat

And tbh, putting Barneys food higher up would be no challenge to him - he can jump 5/6 foot vertically no problem


----------



## Ali71

Oh my goodness, this is brilliant! What a great idea @ewelsh
As some of you will know I am a proper earlybird and a morning person. Bit rough this morning (just tired, no alcohol involved) as I had a late night with my girlfriends (well, home at 11 but Milo wakes me up every day at 3am ) Managed to sleep again until 5 then up and ready for work by 6.30.

Love the idea of saying good morning, I do it to everyone I see either on my cycling route or in the gym 

Hope you're all having as peaceful or exciting day as you would like! xx

Now home and relaxing with the boys and hopefully a cat-nap seeing as it's the weekend
@BarneyBobCat that is an impressive larder!


----------



## lullabydream

ewelsh said:


> Good boy Barney, you are not greedy like my girls then, they would have demolished that shelf in seconds :Hilarious


Pixie would two. Second day we sussed she can steal and break into dreamies packs. She's still trying to get in to the dogs drawer to get them now. The drawers are a plastic variety so difficult to be open as its bowed slightly but she still persists daily!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Good morning.

Well, I woke up at 4:27 - and Oscar didn’t (typical!) but I was then awake for nearly an hour until he came in, then he was purring like a mad thing with husband, I think I went back to sleep about 5:45. 

We were meant to be having a pal round for a roast but he’s not coming now (his wife is away) so now I have an extra large chicken to be roasted. Oscar better help me out later! Annoying though, hey? I’d bought a gammon, too, but that can be used another day. 

Don’t know what today will bring. It’s back to being a cold north easterly wind again though. Booo. Have a grand day everyone.


----------



## Ali71

Morning all

Well Milo did his usual so I was squeezing a Felix pouch at 3am…luckily managed to get back to sleep till about 5.30. Cuppa with OH in bed while we contemplated going for a bike ride as it's beautiful here… till he remembered a packet of bacon in the fridge and well, no contest today 

Doing a bit of cross stitch till the shops open and I can have a mooch about… Suki says Morning Campers xx have a great day


----------



## Cully

Good Morning everyone. Managed a bit of a lie in, not much though. So as soon as my bones settled into place I took some food out for our fox. I really hope it's foxy that's taking it. I don't know if the peanut butter would interest anything else???
Just sitting on, not in, my bed ATM until it's warmed up enough to start the day proper.
I've got a pork roast for dinner which I'm looking forward to.
Ooh, for tea yesterday we had Spam, double egg and chips. It was delicious. Well, we normally eat quite healthily but sometimes you just crave a real dirty meal .
Hope bad backs, and any other pains, are feeling better today. Have a lovely peaceful Sunday xx.


----------



## Charity

Good morning on this lovely sunny Sunday.

I'm hoping to do a bit of gardening today if I can. Think we might be having a cooked breakfast in a minute...yum. Then this afternoon I'm going to catch up with the drama DI Ray which I don't get to see during the week so haven't seen at all. I got so hooked last night, I watched three episodes all in one go so I've just got the last one to see today.  

Enjoy your Sunday everyone


----------



## Ali71

Aww @Cully that's a nice thing to do for the fox 
I would have had a roast today but Morrisons' brought me some stuff with a not so great date on, so we have chicken mini fillets, sausages and diced beef to eat up before the end of tomorrow. One will go in the freezer but grr it does annoy me when they do that :Shifty

Its getting warm here already, french doors are open and it's nice to see and hear the birdies x


----------



## Cully

Ali71 said:


> Aww @Cully that's a nice thing to do for the fox
> I would have had a roast today but Morrisons' brought me some stuff with a not so great date on, so we have chicken mini fillets, sausages and diced beef to eat up before the end of tomorrow. One will go in the freezer but grr it does annoy me when they do that :Shifty
> 
> Its getting warm here already, french doors are open and it's nice to see and hear the birdies x


Yes I get annoyed with short dates too but it's usually ok with a bit of meal planning reshuffling. It's a bit more awkward with stuff you can't freeze like cold cooked meats. 
Feeding foxy is a bit of an ulterior motive really in an attempt to stop him coming in search of food too close to my flat.and stressing Misty. I leave food on the path he takes on route from his den.
I know it's rare for a fox to take an adult car, but best not risk it.
The downside is I can't see if its him who's eating the food or one of the greedy guts cats. Hence the peanut butter sarnies, which I'm told, foxes love.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Good Morning gang  Sunny morning so far - but tomorrow looks like being much warmer 

Like a few of you I was awake very early (4am) but after a quick cuppa for me and a couple of Dreamies for Lily (to keep her quiet until breakfast time ) I managed to get back to sleep until 8 Not sure what I'm doing today - I have a few options ! (1) Garden centre (2) visit to Dunelm to put old pillows in their recycling cage or (3) a visit to my local high street and M&S to look for new jeans


----------



## ewelsh

Good morning everyone and good morning Suki 

Bright sunny day here, I was up crack of dawn ( not as early as @Ali71 or @Mrs Funkin :Wideyed) because the farmer is spraying our back field early, goodness know what chemicals they use so I like to protect my garden with hessian covers over my hedge to stop excess chemicals coming in on my plants or worse on the lawns where my dogs run around including Lottie. Today for me, will be a calm quiet day with a touch of DIY, gardening and crochet :Smug

Have a lovely day everyone


----------



## lullabydream

Morning!

Oh my god, what was it with last night. I couldn't sleep at all. Was up at 3 till 6 and went back to bed at 6:30! All dogs and cats remained sleeping till breakfast at 6.


----------



## vivien

Morning all. It’s sunny but chilly here, we have an easterly wind so pegging the temperatures down. I was busy clearing the weeds in the courtyard out front yesterday. The man who lives to the side of us cannot clear them anymore.I will do his but it will have to do it a little at a time. I have too much pain to push myself too hard. OH has found an electric weed remover he is looking in to getting one as we need to clear weeds on the other side of the courtyard too. I might do a little bit more today. Have a lovely day guys. 
Viv xx


----------



## SbanR

Good afternoon everyone. The day started out grey and nippy but the sun has finally emerged

How does the weed remover work @vivien ? Does it zap the weed into oblivion?


----------



## buffie

Afternoon all ..........apologies for late arrival 
The day started with blue sky and sun but the cloud has rolled back in . Paws crossed it clears later.
It will be another day of " take it as it comes " as I have no plans for anything specific.
Hope everyone has a peaceful and enjoyable Sunday x


----------



## Cully

Bertie'sMum said:


> Good Morning gang  Sunny morning so far - but tomorrow looks like being much warmer
> 
> Like a few of you I was awake very early (4am) but after a quick cuppa for me and a couple of Dreamies for Lily (to keep her quiet until breakfast time ) I managed to get back to sleep until 8 Not sure what I'm doing today - I have a few options ! (1) Garden centre (2) visit to Dunelm to put old pillows in their recycling cage or (3) a visit to my local high street and M&S to look for new jeans


Could you combine them all?


----------



## urbantigers

@Cully my Jaffa absolutely loved peanut butter! Hope it is Foxy who is eating it though.

Morning, or should it be afternoon. I had a lie in this morning. I have to have one day a week when I try to catch up on sleep. I was late to bed last night and Kito was a pain shouting. Then he started up again at 5.30am today which would be ok on a work day but he doesn't seem to understand the concept of weekends. After shushing him and playing a bit I fed them and went back to bed for a bit moe sleep.

I had a lovely day at Tatton yesterday. Sun, blue skies, deer, sheep, birds, butterflies… and the occasional human but not very often. My scooter let me down a bit and all could think of is the powered wheelchair I'm getting but that is a looooong story which I won't bore you with. This afternoon will be chores, a bit of gardening, maybe sit out a bit. Not a very interesting day but not too demanding hopefully. My back and neck are killing me after sitting in the scooter all day yesterday and the sciatica in my right leg has flared up so that I can barely weight bear on it. Always a price to pay for having a good time!


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Cully said:


> Could you combine them all?


Actually decided to do none of them ! But to try and introduce Lily to the great outdoors instead (see my separate post) which didn't go down too well with madam 
So now I'm left with an empty afternoon so perhaps I will visit the High Street after all


----------



## Cully

urbantigers said:


> @Cully my Jaffa absolutely loved peanut butter! Hope it is Foxy who is eating it though.
> 
> Morning, or should it be afternoon. I had a lie in this morning. I have to have one day a week when I try to catch up on sleep. I was late to bed last night and Kito was a pain shouting. Then he started up again at 5.30am today which would be ok on a work day but he doesn't seem to understand the concept of weekends. After shushing him and playing a bit I fed them and went back to bed for a bit moe sleep.
> 
> I had a lovely day at Tatton yesterday. Sun, blue skies, deer, sheep, birds, butterflies… and the occasional human but not very often. My scooter let me down a bit and all could think of is the powered wheelchair I'm getting but that is a looooong story which I won't bore you with. This afternoon will be chores, a bit of gardening, maybe sit out a bit. Not a very interesting day but not too demanding hopefully. My back and neck are killing me after sitting in the scooter all day yesterday and the sciatica in my right leg has flared up so that I can barely weight bear on it. Always a price to pay for having a good time!


Oh, so it could be cats eating foxy's food. Damn! I just had a look and all the other food has gone except the peanut butter crusts. 
Definitely not birds, the dish was exactly in the same place and they would have disturbed it. I bet it was Sooty or his pals. Sigh!
Glad you had such a nice time yesterday, but yes, we do suffer for a bit of pleasure, that's for sure.
Steady does it today


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Good morning from a 4:44 wake-up. As husband said this morning, “only another 12 weeks before things start settling again”. Pesky Early Morning Oscar Wake-Ups! I’m really going to have to start going to bed at 9pm at this rate…

Zzzzzzzzzz *thunk*

Have a lovely Monday everyone.


----------



## Ali71

Morning all
I'm in Duracell mode this morning… washing, ironing, casserole made and at the gym for 5.30 :Hilarious

@Mrs Funkin I will need a prod around 11am lol

Have a great day folks xxx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

That looks lovely @Ali71 - the early bird does indeed catch the worm in your house.

In mine it says, "please go to sleep Oscar and let me sleep until 6am!"


----------



## Lurcherlad

urbantigers said:


> Good morning everyone!
> 
> Sorry so many with bad backs - hope they are on the mend. I have back issues and agree with whoever said a hot shower is the best thing. However with current electricity prices I'm having to try and be as quick as I can which is a shame - sitting there with warm water on my shoulders and back really helps to loosen me up and ease the pain, even if only temporary.
> 
> Up early courtesy of Kito (he started up at 5.20am) so having coffee and watching last night's Gardeners world before getting a move on. Hoping to visit Tatton Park today. Weather promises to be dry but cloudy.


Maybe invest in a good old hot water bottle … a kettle of water maybe works out cheaper and will probably stay warm enough to do both areas?


----------



## Lurcherlad

Charity said:


> I've had back pain of one sort or another for 30 years though I have to say this is one of the worst and the second time I've had it in about two months. I suppose the older you get, the worse it is and less easy to shake off. I usually end up at the physio's but I'm trying to avoid that nowadays as its so expensive. The waiting list for NHS physio here is seven months!
> 
> Over the years, I've tried painkillers, back supports, exercises, heat treatment, massagers, TENS machines, acupuncture. I find the best thing is a hot shower but I can't stay in that all day.  I just hope it will go in its own good time like last time but I wish it would hurry up.:Meh


Have you seen a chiropractor?

I go every 6 months to be realigned and clunked (medical term ) and occasionally in between if I pull my back overdoing something.

I find it helps … particularly with my neck that gets very stiff and uncomfortable.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Hello everyone from sunny Surrey (forecast is 20c ). Going to get the laundry done early and, as I was far too hot last night, switch over to my summer weight duvet  Then I really should get out in the garden and "feed" all the recently planted bedding and the new roses.


----------



## Ali71

Good Morning @Bertie'sMum sounds like a perfect day...I could do with an extra day off to potter about.
Enjoy the great weather


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Barney was meowing from 5am. As soon as we eventually get up hes stops!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well, I’ve done the veg for later, a load of washing is on the line, I’ve been for a run, washed the Oscar bowls and pans from yesterday, done my breakfast for tomorrow (work day) and started my new garden journal  

And it’s only 9am! I could have done more I’m sure but you know. I can hear my book calling me…


----------



## buffie

Morning............Another less than inspiring day here weather wise but the grass needs a hair cut so as long as the rain stays away I will be tackling that soon.
Hope everyone is well and ready to tackle the new week x


----------



## ewelsh

Good morning and good evening to those up at stupid o clock  


I am not a happy bunny today, I have been painting a bedroom, I used frog tape to try and get a better clean line at the top of the wall, only to peal the frog tape off then half my ceiling came with it :Banghead, now I have to rub down the ceiling, filler, re paint the ceiling and then cut in again :Muted moral of story don't use frog tape and just paint everything white, if it wasn’t 9.30am and I was a drinker i would have a stiff drink :Hilarious


So I will be busy faffing up and down a ladder all day now.


Off to mutter loudly to myself now


----------



## Bertie'sMum

ewelsh said:


> Good morning and good evening to those up at stupid o clock
> 
> I am not a happy bunny today, I have been painting a bedroom, I used frog tape to try and get a better clean line at the top of the wall, only to peal the frog tape off then half my ceiling came with it :Banghead, now I have to rub down the ceiling, filler, re paint the ceiling and then cut in again :Muted moral of story don't use frog tape and just paint everything white, if it wasn't 9.30am and I was a drinker i would have a stiff drink :Hilarious
> 
> So I will be busy faffing up and down a ladder all day now.
> 
> Off to mutter loudly to myself now


Can't like your post ! But good luck (I find that ordinary low tack masking tape is better than frog or gorilla tapes - doesn't bring the plaster away when you remove it !!!!) and please be careful p and down that ladder - me and ladders are a disaster waiting to happen so anything above head height that needs painting has to wait until my tame decorator can pay a visit and do it for me 



Mrs Funkin said:


> Well, I've done the veg for later, a load of washing is on the line, I've been for a run, washed the Oscar bowls and pans from yesterday, done my breakfast for tomorrow (work day) and started my new garden journal
> 
> And it's only 9am! I could have done more I'm sure but you know. I can hear my book calling me…


You've been busy  So far I've cleaned out both of Lily's litter trays (which she's immediately used again :Banghead); got first load of washing on; hung out summer weight duvet to air after being packed away all winter; cleaned area of lounge carpet where I spilt coffee yesterday and now about to have 2nd coffee of the day - then going to see if Lily wants to brave going out again 
What book are you reading ? I've just finished Santa Montefiore's "The Gypsy Madonna" - was a good read


----------



## Ali71

@ewelsh Oh no..............:Arghh I hate decorating at the best of times, but so frustrating when you try to do everything to get a seamless result and it goes sideways! Just makes you wish you spray painted the whole lot!

Nearly lunchtime here aka 9.45 haha. I'm still awake and fuelled by PG tips.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh yes, lunchtime already @Ali71   

Pants about the frog tape @ewelsh - I hate when jobs turn into triple jobs 

@Bertie'sMum I am reading the Dark is Rising series (after a thread on general pointed me to it, recommended by @O2.0 ). They are childrens books written in the 60s I think. I often see Santa Montafiore books in the two charity shops I buy books from, perhaps I will try one


----------



## vivien

Morning all. It's a lovely sunny warm day. Sorry to read you have to fill and repaint your ceiling. @ewelsh. I hope you get it sorted once and for all. Xx @Mrs Funkin I love reading to. Mainly supernatural or animal books. I am currently reading physic surveys. I cannot remember who the writer is. I have loads of books on my kindle. 
Have a lovely day everyone. 
Viv xx


----------



## ewelsh

Oh I love reading too, I am a thriller or murder reader, I am actually waiting for my second hand books to come through the post so am reading my favorite book of all time again “To Kill a Mockingbird” never tire of it


What’s your favorite book?


----------



## lullabydream

ewelsh said:


> Oh I love reading too, I am a thriller or murder reader, I am actually waiting for my second hand books to come through the post so am reading my favorite book of all time again "To Kill a Mockingbird" never tire of it
> 
> What's your favorite book?


I never tire of to kill a mockingbird either, it's my favourite book too!

I know favourite book wasn't directed at me, but had to comment!


----------



## Charity

ewelsh said:


> Good morning and good evening to those up at stupid o clock
> 
> I am not a happy bunny today, I have been painting a bedroom, I used frog tape to try and get a better clean line at the top of the wall, only to peal the frog tape off then half my ceiling came with it :Banghead, now I have to rub down the ceiling, filler, re paint the ceiling and then cut in again :Muted moral of story don't use frog tape and just paint everything white, if it wasn't 9.30am and I was a drinker i would have a stiff drink :Hilarious
> 
> So I will be busy faffing up and down a ladder all day now.
> 
> Off to mutter loudly to myself now


Oh dear, we had that trouble the other day and have a hole in our lounge ceiling. You're a very clever girl though to know how to put it right. Hope you've had a nice cup of coffee out of your machine and feel a bit better.


----------



## Cully

Morning folks. I was actually up before Misty this morning. I think she was as surprised as me.
Fed Foxy (well I think its him), got the frozen food out of the freezer for dinner tonight, then washed the white garden chairs and placed them along the hedge so the older ladies have somewhere to sit in the shade.
Don't know about swapping by bedding for the summer stuff @Bertie'sMum . Isn't there a saying, 'Ne'r cast a cloot til May is oot!' or something like that.
I think I'll leave mine on for a bit longer.
Ooer @ewelsh , need I ask if the air was a bit blue? Hope it all goes as planned today, but what a waste of yesterday.
Hope you all enjoy your day, whatever you're doing xx.


----------



## Charity

Good morning though not sure it is. :Meh We've spent two hours talking to a carpet man who came to measure up and show us samples, I was hoping they would be large ones but they were the size of a postage stamp almost which didn't really help. We're having the whole house done which is pretty daunting as, straight away, I'm thinking what am I going to do with the cats, where are we going to put everything, how are we going to move it all, etc. etc.

We agreed what we wanted and when it came to paying, I couldn't remember my PIN number so then I had to ask him to wait while I went into my bank account and transferred some money to my household account as I know that PIN off by heart.  I couldn't use my credit card as the other day at the vets it wouldn't work so the bank blocked it. :Banghead Honestly, why is life so complicated.

My back's killing me now as I've been sat for two hours and been bending up and down with samples. :Hurting


----------



## Bethanjane22

Good Morning everyone,

Sorry to hear about your DIY drama's @ewelsh I hate cutting in and painting in general. Most of our house is white, with a couple of feature walls here and there. We tend to use the cheap masking tape and rip it off when the paint is still a bit wet.

Oh @Charity I don't envy you, if we had to get our house carpeted I wouldn't have a clue where to put anything! When we had flooring put down in our lounge, we had to put all the furniture in the garden and prayed there would be no rain! Thankfully it didn't rain.

I'm in work (office based) all week, but have a half day booked Friday and then we're off to Italy next week. I had to have an early morning phone appointment with the GP as I've had a reaction to something over the weekend and have the most incredibly itchy rash on my wrists, forearms and neck. Got to pick up a steroid cream on the way home tonight. Honestly my skin is so bloody sensitive! Trying not to itch is proving VERY tricky!

I'm very envious of everyone getting their washing done, I wish I'd got up earlier and put a wash on this morning, it would have dried lovely while I was in work! :Banghead


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> Good morning though not sure it is. :Meh We've spent two hours talking to a carpet man who came to measure up and show us samples, I was hoping they would be large ones but they were the size of a postage stamp almost which didn't really help. We're having the whole house done which is pretty daunting as, straight away, I'm thinking what am I going to do with the cats, where are we going to put everything, how are we going to move it all, etc. etc.
> 
> We agreed what we wanted and when it came to paying, I couldn't remember my PIN number so then I had to ask him to wait while I went into my bank account and transferred some money to my household account as I know that PIN off by heart.  I couldn't use my credit card as the other day at the vets it wouldn't work so the bank blocked it. :Banghead Honestly, why is life so complicated.
> 
> My back's killing me now as I've been sat for two hours and been bending up and down with samples. :Hurting


That's so annoying when you forget your PIN, and especially so when you're keeping someone waiting.
I've no idea what I'd do if I had a big job like re- carpeting or painting. Although it's only a small flat, everything fits in here like a jigsaw, so moving it would be a major problem. And as you say, what about the cats!
How long will it take fitting the carpet? I think I would prefer it over more than one day so you would have somewhere to confine them while the carpet fitters are there. Bit of juggling whatever you do:Banghead.
Hope you haven't hurt your back too much. The club is gathering members quite quickly!!


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Cully said:


> Don't know about swapping by bedding for the summer stuff @Bertie'sMum . Isn't there a saying, 'Ne'r cast a cloot til May is oot!' or something like that.
> I think I'll leave mine on for a bit longer.


I've usually swopped them over by now - some years the summer one has been on for most of the year ! I do tend to overheat in the night  But if it does turn chilly again then I can always add a light throw 

And I learnt that the "don't shed a clout ....................! proverb refers to May blossom not the month of May


----------



## Charity

Cully said:


> That's so annoying when you forget your PIN, and especially so when you're keeping someone waiting.
> I've no idea what I'd do if I had a big job like re- carpeting or painting. Although it's only a small flat, everything fits in here like a jigsaw, so moving it would be a major problem. And as you say, what about the cats!
> How long will it take fitting the carpet? I think I would prefer it over more than one day so you would have somewhere to confine them while the carpet fitters are there. Bit of juggling whatever you do:Banghead.
> Hope you haven't hurt your back too much. The club is , Oathering members quite quickly!!


The man said it would be no more than a day and a half though there will be two teams of men as one will do carpeting and the other laminate flooring so they will probably come on two different days. Then there's going to be at least one whole day or more before that moving everything including heavy things like the cooker, washing machine, fridge, tumble drier. I'm not sure either my OH and I are up to that but we haven't got anyone else to call on.

The cats can't stay in the house because everything will be moved so there won't be any places to hide. I've thought about cattery but I know they hate that from experience. I don't think I can just shut them outdoors for the whole day as the men will no doubt want to come in the back entrance to get to the kitchen I would imagine which would mean gates being open plus I think Bunty would try to escape elsewhere. So, the favoured option at the moment would be using the cat pen which has been redundant since we had the catproofing, assuming its fine weather of course. It will be noisy obviously but I could put their beds etc in there and at least they will be somewhere they are familiar with. The problem for me is it gets full of spiders, they won't mind but I do. :Jawdrop


----------



## ewelsh

lullabydream said:


> I never tire of to kill a mockingbird either, it's my favourite book too!
> 
> I know favourite book wasn't directed at me, but had to comment!


Oh excellent @lullabydream there can not be a better book out there.


----------



## bluesunbeam

ewelsh said:


> What's your favorite book?


Was that a general invitation ewelsh or just directed at vivien? When i retired i didn't want any crappy gifts or the usual collection but requested a (giant) card with everybody's favourite book,film and record listed next to their signatures. Due to covid and a mix up with my leaving date it never happened and i still regret telling the person who was going to organise it after i left not to bother doing it- i am sure it would have been a very interesting insight into my colleagues personalities.
Anyway seeing as how you _might_ have asked, my favourite book is Sagittarius Rising , the autobiography of a fascinating man called Cecil Lewis.
To legitimise this post i will just add that i got up and sat on my backside watching any rubbish on the TV eating lemon drizzle cake this morning


----------



## ewelsh

Sorry everyone, yes my question was for everyone, what is your favorite book?

@bluesunbeam you and my husband could sit and talk for hours as that is his type of book and interest. We live in 617 squadron Damnbusters area, its steeped in RAF history and he loves it.

Let's fulfill @bluesunbeam retirement gift wish.

So this is for everyone, let's have your favorite book, film and favorite piece of music. ( only 1 of each )

Me @ewelsh

Book = To Kill a Mockingbird
Film = Schindler's list
Music = Symphony No 2 opus 27 in E minor Rachmaninoff


----------



## lullabydream

Book: To kill a mockingbird
Film: Pay it forward 
Music: can't choose but something rock but not Queen!


----------



## Ali71

I do love To Kill a Mockingbird, brings back memories as we studied it at school. I've seen the movie too  
I very rarely have time to read but usually at Christmas I'll treat myself to a nice book and it will be true chick lit like Cecila Aherne - something light and funny 
Films - we mainly watch action movies but Girl with a Dragon Tattoo is a fairly regular watch... although it's dark I love Lisbeth's kick-ass mentality and resourcefulness. Or the movie Spy with Melissa McCarthy.
Music is too hard - my Spotify list is really random, from the latest dance tracks to 50s/60s and all in between. I'm easily pleased as long as it's not heavy metal or Country and Western


----------



## bluesunbeam

ewelsh said:


> So this is for everyone, let's have your favorite book, film and favorite piece of music. ( only 1 of each )


 Would it be worth having a separate thread for this ewelsh? It would nice to have them all together otherwise this will get lost quite quickly as folk post on the 'Good Morning' theme.
Anyway my favourites are

Book - Sagittarius Rising by Cecil Lewis
Film - Mad Max 2:The Road Warrior 
Record - 'That's How I Feel' by The Crusaders


----------



## Cully

Rise and shine everyone.
I'm walking round in circles wondering where to start today.
I've got the plumber coming to do two jobs. One in the kitchen and one the bathroom. Both should be simple enough. I don't know if he's actually going to do them today, or have a look and come back. Although how much head scratching a leaky washer needs .......?!
Problem is he's probably got to find the stopcock. So good luck with that. No one has found it yet!
So cupboards need emptying, or do they if he's only looking.
Also I have to go get some bread and milk but don't know what time he's coming.
Also, I have to stop Moo from supervising and inspecting his bag of tools. No point explaining he really _does_ know what he's doing.
AND I have to finish my Tesco delivery order for tomorrow.
Wish me luck.
Hope everyone has a less fraught day. Have fun.


----------



## Charity

Good morning. We're off to the dog field this morning for a romp, well OH and Purdey will be romping, not me, I'll be watching from the sidelines. It's raining at the moment so hope it clears up later.

Later I'm going to sort out my bookcase and send as many as i can to the charity shop. Most of mine are about gardening and animals. Trouble is, last time I did it, I kept saying to myself 'I'll just keep that one...blah blah' and I ended up hardly getting rid of anything.  Then I'll tidy the cat food cupboard.

On @ewelsh's topic, my favourites are -

Book - The Shack by Wm Paul Young
Film - Brief Encounter 
Music - Benedictus by Karl Jenkins played by Hauser


----------



## Bertie'sMum

bluesunbeam said:


> *Would it be worth having a separate thread for this ewelsh*? It would nice to have them all together otherwise this will get lost quite quickly as folk post on the 'Good Morning' theme.
> Anyway my favourites are
> 
> Book - Sagittarius Rising by Cecil Lewis
> Film - Mad Max 2:The Road Warrior
> Record - 'That's How I Feel' by The Crusaders


There are already a couple of topics re books - this is the latest one
https://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/what-is-your-most-re-read-book.545887/page-6#post-1065902413


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Good Morning - very cloudy here this morning, no rain forecast but I noticed a few spots outside just now - will just have to wait and see if I need to water the garden later or not !

Went to B&Q to get a new toilet seat yesterday and made the mistake of visiting the garden section  What is it with me and plants ? Somehow 4 Pelgardini geraniums and 3 Scaevola found their way into my trolley  So now need to find a home for them today  Otherwise it's just a trip to Sainsburys in the vain hope that they have some Sheba Fine Flakes and cat litter in stock !



Cully said:


> Problem is he's probably got to find the stopcock. So good luck with that. No one has found it yet!


 I do know where mine is Cully but it's very very awkward to get at ! Luckily all my pipes have isolation valves which turn off the water with just a turn of a screwdriver - I remember that the last time I needed a new washer fitted to my kitchen sink the plumber said he didn't to turn off at the stopcock 

@Charity at one time I had so many books that there just wasn't room for any more  When I moved my family insisted that I got rid of at least half of them  I did find a good home for them with our local Royal Marsden Hospital who ran a charity bookshop - luckily they sent someone to collect them ! I now only have the one bookcase which I regularly force myself to thin out ! Trouble is that I then go out and buy more  And yes, no romping for you today !


----------



## Charity

Bertie'sMum said:


> Good Morning - very cloudy here this morning, no rain forecast but I noticed a few spots outside just now - will just have to wait and see if I need to water the garden later or not !
> 
> Went to B&Q to get a new toilet seat yesterday and made the mistake of visiting the garden section  What is it with me and plants ? Somehow 4 Pelgardini geraniums and 3 Scaevola found their way into my trolley  So now need to find a home for them today  Otherwise it's just a trip to Sainsburys in the vain hope that they have some Sheba Fine Flakes and cat litter in stock !
> 
> I do know where mine is Cully but it's very very awkward to get at ! Luckily all my pipes have isolation valves which turn off the water with just a turn of a screwdriver - I remember that the last time I needed a new washer fitted to my kitchen sink the plumber said he didn't to turn off at the stopcock
> 
> @Charity at one time I had so many books that there just wasn't room for any more  When I moved my family insisted that I got rid of at least half of them  I did find a good home for them with our local Royal Marsden Hospital who ran a charity bookshop - luckily they sent someone to collect them ! I now only have the one bookcase which I regularly force myself to thin out ! Trouble is that I then go out and buy more  And yes, no romping for you today !


We have a lovely charity called Julia's House which is a children's hospice and they run a really great charity shop so we usually take our things there though, the last couple of times, they turned away some items. I have lots of photo frames which I took but came home with them as not wanted.


----------



## Nealh

Good morning forumites, breezy and overcast here. Not much planned today as waiting for a courier to arrive to collect a parcel for delivery to the midlands. I use to go to the P.O but now I use interparcel which gives dozens of choices to send a small/med parcel for less then £10.
My other plan today is to venture in to some OSF programming for an ebike center drive motor to improve it's capability.

Maybe easier to do a top three, rather then just one.

Book - not a great reader of them, but guess the last one is a start.
An AB by Christopher Milne, The Path Through the Trees.
Film- crikey so many, but one I Iike is DasBoot.
Music - another one for Benedictus from the armed man by Karl Jenkins.


----------



## Ali71

Good Morning 
I had a touch of the @ewelsh this morning and set the fire alarms off at work...it wasn't really my fault, I turned the toaster on in the kitchen and it must have tripped the sockets, so I moved the toaster into the corridor (I'd been to the gym and needed food NOW). Next thing I know all the alarms are screaming :Hilarious
Luckily all is well, a quick reset and windows open (to cool down my red face haha).
Egg on toast was nice BTW. 
I might have used a bad word or two.

Hope everyone else is nice and calm, that's enough drama for the day!! xx


----------



## buffie

Good Morning one and all.
It was persisting down overnight but with a bit of luck and a fair wind it just might be clearing .
Everyone sounds as though they have a busy day planned I hope it all goes to plan .
I have nothing much planned but do hope to get into the garden at some point.
Books ......don't have the patience to read to the end so usually read the last page half an hour into it.
Film..........again unless a film hooks me in 5 minutes I lose interest
Music ........no real favourite ( very wide taste in music) but if I need to release tension then Adagio for Strings by Samuel Barber especially played by the Philadelphia Orchestra


----------



## ewelsh

Good morning everyone

@Ali71 you made me laugh :Hilarious that is so the sort of thing I would do ha! Glad your egg on toast was worth it, was it a nice runny egg?

Not much happening here to day, post office and grocery deliveries, a touch of gardening and that's about it, I always have ironing to do though!

P.S I finished painting the bedroom and wont be in a hurry to do it again, trouble is now other rooms look tired so I am trying not to look:Yawn


----------



## Ali71

@ewelsh that was the worst bit, cooked ruddy solid in all the hoo-hah!  too hungry to worry, down it went 
Hope it's a "no substitutes" kind of day. x


----------



## buffie

My day has just been given a boost.......As most of you know Meeko went in for a dental last Wednesday.......I submitted a claim to Pet Plan on the Wednesday when I collected him. This morning 6 days later it has just been paid ,in full, minus excess....Result


----------



## vivien

Morning all.
It’s drizzling on and off here. 
Books by Amy Struthers psychic surveys book 2 I am reading at the moment. 
Film The king and I. The Yul Bruner version. 
Music. I like most music. 
Have a lovely day everyone.
Viv xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I forgot to say good morning. Soz. 

I mean I was awake early enough but my brain was too fluffy...

Hope everyone has had a lovely day.


----------



## Cully

Morning all. There's sun behind the haze so should be nice later as long as the wind behaves.
Aching all over today which isn't suprising. But hopefully nothing more strenuous to do apart from put my Tesco delivery away. Oh and sort out my recycling.
I had a letter saying my surgery is usual business for f2f diabetic reviews, so need to book blood test at hospital first. I wish they still did them at the surgery. 
Enough ramblings, I'm off to feed foxy.
Enjoy your day everyone. Hope all the aches and pains are improving.


----------



## Charity

Good morning from the gloomy south, at the moment anyway.

I've got two yelling pusscats waiting for their breakfast so I had better jump to it.

I'm on my own today as OH is off out. I've got Sainsburys coming later, beds to change which is always a challenge and I might try taking Purdey for a walk for the first time in about ten days. 

Hope you all have a good day.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Morning  small boy woke us up with a couple of meows but stayed reasonably settled until 6:40 thank goodness (must be the roast chicken he had last evening). 

Sounds windy out. Husband will be windsurfing about 10am he says…then the rain is due at 2pm (good for the garden). Not sure what I’m doing today. Will go with the flow.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Morning all  Cloudy here but the sun is trying to break through - hope it makes it !
I'm planning (hoping !) to get some items off my "to do" list today
- Wickes for new toilet seat (couldn't get what I wanted in B&Q)
- Dunelm - need new duvet cover set as Lily has managed to tear my favourite set; in all fairness it is very old (must be 20+ years ) and the fabric has worn very thin so it was only a matter of time before it started to disintegrate.
- Currys for new keyboard for my PC; the keys on this one keep sticking (especially the space bar) and I'm continually having to make corrections 

@Charity be careful on that walk - can't do with Purdey pulling you over !
@Mrs Funkin we've only got a light shower forecast for 5pm so I expect I'll still have to go out and water this evening
@Cully - we've had F2F diabetes review since the middle of last year; had my last one in April and, as my BG readings are too high, got another one due towards the end of July. I use Swiftqueue to book my blood tests and get a choice of where to get them done - luckily my health centre is one of the locations


----------



## Cully

Mrs Funkin said:


> Sounds windy out. Husband will be windsurfing about 10am he says









Brr! I'm reaching for a warm cardi just thinking of it.
Well done Oscar, letting you have a bit of a lie in.


----------



## ewelsh

Good morning from a wet and cold gloomy day, the garden is delighted, I am not :Hilarious


I am off to buy plants from the bowling club society, some how they roped me into buy £30 worth, I don't know how I get myself into these pickles


----------



## Cully

ewelsh said:


> Good morning from a wet and cold gloomy day, the garden is delighted, I am not :Hilarious
> 
> I am off to buy plants from the bowling club society, some how they roped me into buy £30 worth, I don't know how I get myself into these pickles


Must be that 'sucker' sticker on your forehead.


----------



## buffie

Morning all.........
Sunny and breezy here.Managed to do a fair bit in the garden yesterday in between the showers , garden bin now full . It should be interesting to see how long it takes to empty as it has been jumped on a few times to cram in as much as possible ( must get my moneys worth )Nothing planned for today


----------



## lullabydream

Morning!

So a few boring appointments this afternoon but nothing much to complain about.

Pixie is extremely vocal today. She's talking to birds, and minibeasts outside through the kitchen window.


----------



## Charity

Well, I've managed to change the bedding, no thanks to Toppy. We have adjustable linked beds with separate duvets which is so much better than having to keep yanking a double duvet off your OH when they've pinched your half. So, I can make one side and then the other. Toppy would not move and just sat having a wash throughout so I had to keep sliding him across from side to side as I worked. :Banghead He didn't even bat an eyelid when I picked the duvets up and shook them madly. No need to tell you where Bunty was.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

buffie said:


> Morning all.........
> Sunny and breezy here.Managed to do a fair bit in the garden yesterday in between the showers , garden bin now full . It should be interesting to see how long it takes to empty as it has been jumped on a few times to cram in as much as possible ( must get my moneys worth )Nothing planned for today


Luckily ours gets emptied once a fortnight regularly - by coincidence same day as my gardener visits, so he has a nice empty bin to refill


----------



## buffie

Bertie'sMum said:


> Luckily ours gets emptied once a fortnight regularly - by coincidence same day as my gardener visits, so he has a nice empty bin to refill


So does ours but with a garden the size of this it needs more than one bin every 2 weeks to keep up Many trips need to be made to the local tip too


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Charity said:


> Well, I've managed to change the bedding, no thanks to Toppy. We have adjustable linked beds with separate duvets which is so much better than having to keep yanking a double duvet off your OH when they've pinched your half. So, I can make one side and then the other. Toppy would not move and just sat having a wash throughout so I had to keep sliding him across from side to side as I worked. :Banghead He didn't even bat an eyelid when I picked the duvets up and shook them madly. No need to tell you where Bunty was.
> 
> View attachment 490301


When they're comfy they just won't move will they ? 

The only way I can get Lilly off the bed so I can make it, is to either pull the part of the duvet she's not laying on over her or lift her off  Otherwise I just have to try and do the best I can to straighten it out with her still laying on it !


----------



## Bertie'sMum

buffie said:


> So does ours but with a garden the size of this it needs more than one bin every 2 weeks to keep up Many trips need to be made to the local tip too


I've only a small garden and the large size bin, but even then it does sometimes need a small child to climb in and stamp all the cuttings down


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Just for you @Cully - guaranteed to make you feel more chilly!
























Looks like he had fun though


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Good morning  Small furry boy didn’t meow until just after 6, hurrah! Well, if he did I didn’t hear him…

Our first Ocado-less week this week, so I shall shortly go shopping. Might go for a run with a pal after that (she can’t go until after 9, so thought I’d use my time wisely…but I don’t actually know if Tesco is open yet, so will check in a min). Sunny here, had only a very small amount of rain yesterday, not the expected heavier rain, so the garden is still as dry as a bone. Pesky magpies hanging around too, waiting for the baby Great Tits to fledge I reckon…

Oh! My new sewing machine came yesterday too - it was a freebie when I subscribed to a sewing magazine for a year. It’s only a basic Janome but the machine and one year subs was £109! Amazing. So I shall finish my Jubilee bunting on it  

Happy Thursday all.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Good Morning - another sunny day ahead here, but still a little on the chilly side so far 

I did manage a walk down my local high street yesterday afternoon but couldn't get any of the items on my shopping list - every time I visit I see another shop has or is about to close Now it looks like out local B&Q is about to shut down too - which will mean a 10 mile round trip to our nearest DIY store  and the nearest department store will be in Kingston - a 20 mile round trip  Apart from food shopping I've more or less given up on any other kind of shopping  I don't like online shopping for clothes as I much prefer to see/handle the items and try them on before I part with my money - anything I've bought online in the last couple of years has never fitted properly and has had to be returned for refund - such a hassle and waste of time !

Volunteering shift at my local charity shop this morning and then back home to rest my aching legs !

@Mrs Funkin it rained here from about 2pm until 5pm - bit it wasn't very heavy and has only dampened the first couple of inches of soil so I'll still need to get out there with the hose


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Ooooh @Bertie'sMum we used to live about five miles from Kingston. When we moved here, the first Christmas I stood in Chichester town centre and literally cried for Kingston shopping! Chi has got worse and worse, no House of Fraser now. I feel sad for the high streets, I also don't like having to order online.


----------



## Charity

Good morning all. @Bertie's Mum, I've done nothing but online shopping for the last couple of years now as I don't want to visit crowded shops still. You're right returning things are a pain and costly sometimes too. I've decided now that I already have too many clothes so I don't need any more...wonder how long that thought will last. 

It's a lovely sunny start to the day, after breakfast we are going to the garden centre. It's my friend's birthday on Saturday so I thought I would get her a hanging basket as she loves her garden. Then we're taking my books to the charity shop, I managed to sift out about 20, some I hadn't even read but I thought if I haven't read them by now I never will. At least now I have space in my bookcase.

I managed the whole dog walk yesterday which I hadn't intended doing and was probably a bit over zealous as I'm suffering a bit this morning and didn't sleep well.

This afternoon I'm going to watch Escape to the Country and dream of lovely country cottages we can't afford. 

Have a good day


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Mrs Funkin said:


> Ooooh @Bertie'sMum we used to live about five miles from Kingston. When we moved here, the first Christmas I stood in Chichester town centre and literally cried for Kingston shopping! Chi has got worse and worse, no House of Fraser now. I feel sad for the high streets, I also don't like having to order online.


I love Chichester  At one time my "dream" was to own a second hand bookshop in Chichester - only problem was I probably wouldn't have sold many books as I would have wanted to make sure that they only went to good homes where the pages wouldn't be turned down or the spines broken 

I'm not a fan of Kingston, (my sister however is a BIG fan !) it's too spread out for my liking - I get exhausted just thinking about shopping there !



Charity said:


> Good morning all. @Bertie's Mum, I've done nothing but online shopping for the last couple of years now as I don't want to visit crowded shops still. You're right returning things are a pain and costly sometimes too. I've decided now that I already have too many clothes so I don't need any more...wonder how long that thought will last


I've the opposite problem - it's been so long since I bought any new clothes that I do now need to restock my wardrobe


----------



## Lurcherlad

buffie said:


> So does ours but with a garden the size of this it needs more than one bin every 2 weeks to keep up Many trips need to be made to the local tip too


Maybe get a compost bin instead?

I have 3 and make super free compost from much of my garden waste


----------



## ewelsh

Good morning from a soggy but brightish Lincolnshire

My goodness we had torrential rain yesterday, we did need it. Now I have geese back feeding off my lawns again! I dont mind them having a nibble but they chase my dogs  so I have made an agreement with them, they can have mornings after we return from our walk.










Off to crochet today, are you ready for my master piece

Tah dah

:Smug Gone a bit wonky but I am supper chuffed










@Charity I will fit a black box on you to slow you down when you get over zealous  x


----------



## buffie

Lurcherlad said:


> Maybe get a compost bin instead?
> 
> I have 3 and make super free compost from much of my garden waste


We had a huge compost heap on one side of the garden out of sight at the bottom but it has sadly become a dumping ground for tree branches etc ,there is even most of a eucalyptus tree there too.Wildlife love it so it has become a bit of a "no go" area as we have no idea what is nesting/living in it


----------



## buffie

Morning...........Chilly but sunny here .Nothing much planned for today apart from taking Mr M to see his favourite person for a post op check and to get the result of the blood test .
Paws crossed there is nothing going on with his kidneys .


----------



## Cully

Mrs Funkin said:


> Just for you @Cully - guaranteed to make you feel more chilly!
> 
> View attachment 490335
> View attachment 490337
> View attachment 490339
> 
> 
> Looks like he had fun though


Looks fffffffreezing!! I don't mean your hubby, I mean the water. He looks like he's having a great time.


----------



## Lurcherlad

buffie said:


> We had a huge compost heap on one side of the garden out of sight at the bottom but it has sadly become a dumping ground for tree branches etc ,there is even most of a eucalyptus tree there too.Wildlife love it so it has become a bit of a "no go" area as we have no idea what is nesting/living in it


The good thing with the bin is they are secure from wildlife setting up home inside if sited properly. They only take up the space of a large dustbin really.


----------



## Cully

Good Morning (nearly afternoon), it's sunny here but oh so chilly still. 
I put peanuts out for foxy this morning plus some cat food. Hmm, that just proved it's probably the local cats tucking in as the cat food was gone but peanuts left behind. Oh well, foxy will just have a nutty snack today.
Just had my pet insurance renewal and it's gone down in price, so some good news for a change.
Nothing planned today, I'm actually up to date with most things so hoping we (Moo and me) can have a lazy sit in the garden this afternoon, if it warms up






. Doesn't look too hopeful though.
Hope you all enjoy whatever you're up to.


----------



## buffie

Cully said:


> Good Morning (nearly afternoon), it's sunny here but oh so chilly still.
> I put peanuts out for foxy this morning plus some cat food. Hmm, that just proved it's probably the local cats tucking in as the cat food was gone but peanuts left behind. Oh well, foxy will just have a nutty snack today.
> .


Foxes normally like peanuts, Maybe it would be better to put the food out later at night rather than in the morning as that is when they will be more active.


----------



## Cully

buffie said:


> Foxes normally like peanuts, Maybe it would be better to put the food out later at night rather than in the morning as that is when they will be more active.


I'll try that, although a neighbour throws chunks of Weebox dog sos for them about 8-9pm so I don't want to upset her. The fingers of peanut butter I put out in the morning are eaten though.


----------



## buffie

Cully said:


> I'll try that, although a neighbour throws chunks of Weebox dog sos for them about 8-9pm so I don't want to upset her. The fingers of peanut butter I put out in the morning are eaten though.


Don't really see why it would upset her if you are feeding the foxes too , the more the merrier .I'm sure the foxes will be happy


----------



## Charity

Good morning. I've had a walk around my estate and its another chilly day, even the cats don't want to go out. I have a lovely wind chime which a friend gave me for Christmas and yesterday's wind has blown it on the ground and it's all out of shape.  Will see if OH can mend it so it works. 

Talking of foxes, we have lots around here and when Purdey went out with OH for her late night walk last night there was one sitting in our garden who made no attempt to move when she walked by. Silly fox.

It's Friday13th by the way for those of you who are superstitious. :Nailbiting

Not sure what we're up to today. Have a good one everybody.


----------



## ewelsh

Good morning from a bright breezy Lincolnshire.

No plans today just pottering  have a lovely day everyone x


----------



## buffie

Morning...........Its breezy and chilly here .
Weekly shop looms ,I need to go but wont say its the highlight of my week 
Meeko got the all clear with his mouth yesterday but SDMA test on his bloods showed Urea level at 15 ,limit of normal is 14 .
I need to get a urine sample to check his Spec Gravity , I have the know how , the equipment to catch it and I have the cat , the question is can I put all 3 together 
Have a good weekend x


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Good Morning 
'Tis breezy and chilly here too today although it's supposed to get up to 21c later - here's hoping !
Done the food shopping and had a quick whizz round with the vacuum - now thinking about what to have for lunch and (when it warms up out there a bit) letting Lily out for a stroll round the garden whilst I do some dead heading.



buffie said:


> I need to get a urine sample to check his Spec Gravity , I have the know how , the equipment to catch it and I have the cat , the question is can I put all 3 together


Good Luck with that


----------



## buffie

Thank you .As long as I catch Mr M in full flow I will succeed ,its not being ready when I need to be that is the problem


----------



## Cully

Woah, where has this morning gone? Belated mornings greetings instead. I hope that's allowed.
I've been busy doing paperwork (groan) and it took longer than expected.
Then remembered I had to give Moo her wormer. Took about half a bag of Dreamies but we got there in the end.
The food I put out for foxy last night got descended on by a load of seagulls. Peanuts were gone by this morning so either foxy or badger had them. I don't mind who as long as they enjoyed them.
I phoned my vet just to check the cost of boosters this year. £60 ish with wormer and including health check. Nail clipping thrown in for free. There's 3 months wriggle room for jabs so plenty of time yet which is useful if I need to for arrange a lift.
I noticed the peonies are coming out. Pity they don't last longer though. All my hollyhocks are getting flattened but at least the marigolds brighten everything up. I just hope the council gardeners don't get their strimmers to close.
Have a lovely day and hope you're all making nice plans for the weekend.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

God Morning  Looks like it's going to be a lovely day here (23c !!)

A few household jobs to be sorted this morning and then this evening I'm off to a concert at the Rose Theatre in Kingston  My sister got the tickets for a carol concert at Christmas as a birthday treat for me but it was cancelled due to Covid  So now it's a "summertime" related concert instead ! Haven't been to a theatre for over two years so looking forward to it


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Morning! Sunny here too, BM. Enjoy your concert 

I am annoyed as it’s my friend’s birthday and I’d already paid for her to have her nails done in the week but had ordered a candle from M&S for her to take today so she had something to unwrap. It’s a nice one that comes with a lid…except I’ve just opened the box and there’s no lid  The other, bigger one that I’d ordered for another pal came with a lid and looks really nice. Waaaaaahhhh, now a load of faff. Pppfftttt. I know it’s pathetic but it looks “nothing” without the lid and it’s the fuffle of trying to get something else.


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Barney poking me in the face at 5am, 6am, 7am.... bahhhh. Ok I'll get up you little monster


----------



## SbanR

Good morning all. It's sunny here as well but supposed to get thunderstorms this evening.
@BarneyBobCat Hahahahaha:Hilarious


----------



## lullabydream

Good morning all 

Today was plans of visiting a dragon at a castle but I have woken up today feeling rubbish. 

Hope everyone enjoys their days


----------



## ewelsh

Morning all

Oh @Bertie'sMum enjoy the theatre, I am very jealous.

Poor @lullabydream I hope your perky up soon. X

Looks to be a lovely day here today, I might even take my socks off and wear sandals ( I'm so daring ) :Smuggrin

Have a lovely day everyone x


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Guess who's fast asleep now snoring his head off?


----------



## buffie

Morning.........
No sign of the forecast sun and heat but at least its a bit warmer than yesterday .
In the hope of it clearing up I have got the washing out 
To those with good things planned I hope you enjoy them and to those that are not getting off to the best start paws crossed your day improves x


----------



## BarneyBobCat

20C in Gods county - heading out for a session this afternoon with the boys. Bad head guaranteed tomorrow!


----------



## Charity

Good morning all. Nice day again so no excuse but to get out in the garden in a while...after a cup of coffee.

We had a drive to the beach this morning about ten minutes from where we live, its a long road along by the harbour down to where you can catch a ferry and beautiful on a sunny day like today. Not a day for the windsurfers as absolutely no wind though there was one poor soul trying.










Popped to my friend's house with her birthday present but they were already out so I left it in the garden. Hope her cats don't like chewing plants. :Wideyed

We nearly ran over a little bird who had found a piece of red meat in the road and he wouldn't move so I had to get out of the car and shoo him away so he just picked up his piece of meat and moved a few yards further down the road. ..duh!  He won't last long if he keeps doing that.

Hope you feel better soon @lullabydream, you're not having a good week.


----------



## oliviarussian

Lovely sunny day here, done 5 cat sitting visits this morning and now watching Harry Styles videos on YouTube and yes I am old enough to know better but I am charmed by him


----------



## ewelsh

oliviarussian said:


> Lovely sunny day here, done 5 cat sitting visits this morning and now watching Harry Styles videos on YouTube and yes I am old enough to know better but I am charmed by him


Good for you @oliviarussian I can understand the attraction, i think its confidence and blue eyes, but still I am more a Monty Dom or Colin Firth gal.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Good morning. I’ve been awake since 5:30 but laid there as still as anything so as to give husband some peace. Oscar didn’t wake me, I just woke up. Not enough sleep though, only five hours…

Went out late afternoon, night was going okay and I was carrying the birthday girl’s balloons home until one of the people out with us decided to bash me in the face with the balloons. One smacked me in the face hard enough to knock my glasses off my face and onto the road. He doesn’t like me and I don’t like him, I like him even less now. It then meant the evening ended on a sour note though - and I didn’t say goodbye to my friend, as we just walked away from them and home as I didn’t want to get in a row. So that will all be horrid the next few days I am sure. I was glad I’d not drunk much or I’d have given him a mouthful. 

I feel sad about it


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh, plans for the day? Who knows? It’s currently actually raining, I’ve a load of chores to do as I’m doing three long days this week. I’m pleased for the lawn that it’s raining though. 

Have a super Sunday everybody.


----------



## Charity

@Mrs Funkin, sorry what should have been an enjoyable day was ruined. Best not to dwell otherwise it ruins your whole weekend. Maybe ring your friend later and have a chat.

Good morning all. Sun's coming out after a night of lots of rain and probably more to come. Thank you Nature for saving me having to water the garden last night and today.

Sundays are usually our relax day, my OH's rule is to rest and play and not do chores though I find that hard as my brain never switches off. I normally start by watching the repeat of Gardeners World with a cup of tea while OH and Purdey have gone for a walk but they've moved it to 6.00 a.m. recently and I'm not getting up at that time to watch it. :Yawn

Enjoy your Sunday everyone whatever you're doing


----------



## Mrs Funkin

You're right, of course @Charity I shall try


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Oh dear @Mrs Funkin that doesn't sound as if you had a very food evening  Hope today turns out much, much better !

I'm not sure if it rained here last night or not ! I didn't hear anything but the garden looks "damp" so maybe it did ? I'll be able to tell more when (if !) I go out there and actually look 
The concert last night was OK - tbh I didn't really want to go but sister had gone to a lot of trouble to get the tickets changed over from the Christmas performance so felt I had to show willing ! However we had a lovely meal beforehand in one of the riverside restaurants in Kingston so it wasn't all a washout But after all the sitting, walking and getting home very late I'm very tired this morning and all my "bits 'n' pieces" are hurting so don't think I'm going to be doing anything strenuous today  I do want to try to get to [email protected] Home for some Zylkene for Lily - she's started overgrooming her tummy and as I am 100% sure it's NOT fleas I'm wondering if it is stress related ? I'm not sure it's that either as she leads the most un-stressful life I can think of eat-sleep-eat-sleep  But thought it worth trying a simple remedy first - she's due at the vet for boosters and health check in a couple of weeks anyway.



ewelsh said:


> Good for you @oliviarussian I can understand the attraction, i think its confidence and blue eyes, but still I am more a Monty Dom or Colin Firth gal.


 For me it's Mark Harmon (Gibbs in NCIS) :Shy


----------



## Charity

Bertie'sMum said:


> Oh dear @Mrs Funkin that doesn't sound as if you had a very food evening  Hope today turns out much, much better !
> 
> I'm not sure if it rained here last night or not ! I didn't hear anything but the garden looks "damp" so maybe it did ? I'll be able to tell more when (if !) I go out there and actually look
> The concert last night was OK - tbh I didn't really want to go but sister had gone to a lot of trouble to get the tickets changed over from the Christmas performance so felt I had to show willing ! However we had a lovely meal beforehand in one of the riverside restaurants in Kingston so it wasn't all a washout But after all the sitting, walking and getting home very late I'm very tired this morning and all my "bits 'n' pieces" are hurting so don't think I'm going to be doing anything strenuous today  I do want to try to get to [email protected] Home for some Zylkene for Lily - she's started overgrooming her tummy and as I am 100% sure it's NOT fleas I'm wondering if it is stress related ? I'm not sure it's that either as she leads the most stressful life I can think of eat-sleep-eat-sleep  But thought it worth trying a simple remedy first - she's due at the vet for boosters and health check in a couple of weeks anyway.
> 
> For me it's Mark Harmon (Gibbs in NCIS) :Shy


I like him too but he's turned into a misery in his old age. I really miss DiNozzo, he's such a charmer with a touch of little boy lost and very handsome


----------



## SbanR

Good morning all. Looks to be another sunny day here. We didn't get the forecast thunderstorms so I've been out watering.
If I dig out my t-shirts and shorts that might get it to rain here.

@Mrs Funkin I'm sorry your lovely evening ended on a sour note. Did that nasty guy not apologise at least? Hope you have a better day today


----------



## Cully

Morning, hope you've all woken up to the promise of sunshine. It's looking a bit dull here but fingers crossed.
Got an outdoor birthday tea planned for this afternoon and don't want a soggy cake and sarnies .
Everyone enjoy your day xx.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

We have rain! A proper downpour. Wowsers!

@SbanR nope, sadly not, his wife did (I think she was a bit embarrassed).


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Sounds like a nobhead Mrs F, don't give it another thought.

So far no bad head  Unlike Mrs BNC, shes the most hungover I've seen her in ages - first time shes had a drink since her appendix left the building


----------



## GingerNinja

Morning everyone.
@Mrs Funkin I am 100% with BBC/BNC nobhead seems like an apt description!

No rain here and none forecast for the week but it is quite dull today.
I should do housework or try weeding but I'm hurting so not sure what I will actually get done!

Have a relaxing day x


----------



## buffie

Morning............Cool, cloudy and a bit of a disappointment weather wise but then it is Scotland and we only really have 2 seasons June and winter .
@Mrs Funkin I think sympathy is required for your friend having to live with such an ignorant man , I 'm afraid I would have given him both barrels .
Hope the day goes well for everyone.


----------



## Cully

BarneyBobCat said:


> Sounds like a nobhead Mrs F, don't give it another thought.
> 
> So far no bad head  Unlike Mrs BNC, shes the most hungover I've seen her in ages - first time shes had a drink since her appendix left the building


How is she now, apart from the hangover. Has she made a good recovery?


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Cully said:


> How is she now, apart from the hangover. Has she made a good recovery?


Still on the mend thanks. Stitches are starting to fall out now and the wounds are healing nicely


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Charity said:


> I like him too but he's turned into a misery in his old age. I really miss DiNozzo, he's such a charmer with a touch of little boy lost and very handsome


If you're missing your DNozzo "fix" then Michael Weatherly can still be seen in "Bull" on Sky Witness  Although he does seem to have on a fair bit of weight since NCIS


----------



## Charity

Bertie'sMum said:


> If you're missing your DNozzo "fix" then Michael Weatherly can still be seen in "Bull" on Sky Witness  Although he does seem to have on a fair bit of weight since NCIS


Seen that, don't like it plus haven't got Sky. I'm still avidly watching old NCIS's, they are on practically all day every day on one channel or another, but I wish he and Ziva were still in the newer ones though we're way behind USA.


----------



## ewelsh

Oh @Mrs Funkin, what a dreadful man not to apologise, rise above him is what I do ( tempting to smack him one though) :Smuggrin

We also had a down pour, after I had watered the garden of course!

Well I had a bit of an awkward day yesterday… I was upstairs titivating my newly decorated bedroom, when I heard " coooeee " I recognized the voice, my old boy who we use to pet and house sit, he and his wife have been coming for over 7 years, his wife died about 18 months ago, since then and with covid I haven't been anywhere so haven't used him much.

I shouted "to come on up or put the kettle on" I was up a ladder at the time then he walked into the bedroom with his "girlfriend" the conversation went like this:

lets call the old boy John, his deceased wife Jean, new girlfriend Polly.

Me " oh hello, I have just decorated this room at last"
John " oh yes this looks nice, I have bought Polly to meet you and see the house and the dogs"
Me " Hello Polly"
Polly " Hello Emma"
John " so will you be decorating my bedroom next"
Me " Oh no I couldn't change that Jean picked the wall paper"
Polly " Oh I will go and have a look"
Me " ummmmmm"

So John goes to show Polly the bedroom claimed by them for pet sitting, his wife Jean picked the wall paper, as I adored her I let her choose.

Next thing we all go downstairs for a cuppa

John " I think my bedroom needs to be changed now"
me " oh I am sorry John does it upset you"
Polly " No but I would like to put my stamp on it and decorate it as I would like"
Me  " well I have no intentions of changing it yet"
Polly " it's a bit outdated"
Me  " coffee everyone"
John " well as Polly will be staying, It might be nice for her to decorate the room.
Me " I am not decorating the room yet, plus I haven't even booked YOU to sit" ( I am shocked they would be sharing a bedroom so soon)

Then she went on that she would be bringing her own dog with her, well that was the final straw, I said NO because a strange dog in the house would upset MY dogs in MY house and the cats would freak when they got back from the Cattery. To say the rest of the coffee was forced down, talk about awkward. John is upset I can tell and I don't want to upset him.

So, after they had left I rang my husband who was meant to peal me off the ceiling  He laughed and got me more wound up, so I rang my mother, who told me I should be happy John has company, that it is lonely at that age after loosing a wife. She also said that the bedroom is just a bedroom not one I use and not to get so mean about it, let the woman do what she wants.

:Shifty I know its only a bedroom compared to making someone feel welcome but……. I want to throw my dummy out the pram, I DONT LIKE POLLY so there.
There I feel better now :Happy

Today I will garden and finish watching peaks Blinders ( the language would turn your hair white but i like it )

have a lovely day everyone x


----------



## SbanR

ewelsh said:


> Oh @Mrs Funkin, what a dreadful man not to apologise, rise above him is what I do ( tempting to smack him one though) :Smuggrin
> 
> We also had a down pour, after I had watered the garden of course!
> 
> Well I had a bit of an awkward day yesterday… I was upstairs titivating my newly decorated bedroom, when I heard " coooeee " I recognized the voice, my old boy who we use to pet and house sit, he and his wife have been coming for over 7 years, his wife died about 18 months ago, since then and with covid I haven't been anywhere so haven't used him much.
> 
> I shouted "to come on up or put the kettle on" I was up a ladder at the time then he walked into the bedroom with his "girlfriend" the conversation went like this:
> 
> lets call the old boy John, his deceased wife Jean, new girlfriend Polly.
> 
> Me " oh hello, I have just decorated this room at last"
> John " oh yes this looks nice, I have bought Polly to meet you and see the house and the dogs"
> Me " Hello Polly"
> Polly " Hello Emma"
> John " so will you be decorating my bedroom next"
> Me " Oh no I couldn't change that Jean picked the wall paper"
> Polly " Oh I will go and have a look"
> Me " ummmmmm"
> 
> So John goes to show Polly the bedroom claimed by them for pet sitting, his wife Jean picked the wall paper, as I adored her I let her choose.
> 
> Next thing we all go downstairs for a cuppa
> 
> John " I think my bedroom needs to be changed now"
> me " oh I am sorry John does it upset you"
> Polly " No but I would like to put my stamp on it and decorate it as I would like"
> Me  " well I have no intentions of changing it yet"
> Polly " it's a bit outdated"
> Me  " coffee everyone"
> John " well as Polly will be staying, It might be nice for her to decorate the room.
> Me " I am not decorating the room yet, plus I haven't even booked YOU to sit" ( I am shocked they would be sharing a bedroom so soon)
> 
> Then she went on that she would be bringing her own dog with her, well that was the final straw, I said NO because a strange dog in the house would upset MY dogs in MY house and the cats would freak when they got back from the Cattery. To say the rest of the coffee was forced down, talk about awkward. John is upset I can tell and I don't want to upset him.
> 
> So, after they had left I rang my husband who was meant to peal me off the ceiling  He laughed and got me more wound up, so I rang my mother, who told me I should be happy John has company, that it is lonely at that age after loosing a wife. She also said that the bedroom is just a bedroom not one I use and not to get so mean about it, let the woman do what she wants.
> 
> :Shifty I know its only a bedroom compared to making someone feel welcome but……. I want to throw my dummy out the pram, I DONT LIKE POLLY so there.
> There I feel better now :Happy
> 
> Today I will garden and finish watching peaks Blinders ( the language would turn your hair white but i like it )
> 
> have a lovely day everyone x


Oh Emma How presumptuous of them:Bored
I think you'll have to make a push to find a new pet sitter. That Polly is as bold as brass; I wouldn't put it past her to bring her dog against your wishes.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Charity said:


> Seen that, don't like it plus haven't got Sky. I'm still avidly watching old NCIS's, they are on practically all day every day on one channel or another, but I wish he and Ziva were still in the newer ones though we're way behind USA.


I haven't got Sky either but Sky Witness is available on Virgin and BT along with a few other Sky channels (unfortunately not Sky Atlantic - I'd have liked to watch Game of thrones !)


----------



## Bertie'sMum

ewelsh said:


> Oh @Mrs Funkin, what a dreadful man not to apologise, rise above him is what I do ( tempting to smack him one though) :Smuggrin
> 
> We also had a down pour, after I had watered the garden of course!
> 
> Well I had a bit of an awkward day yesterday… I was upstairs titivating my newly decorated bedroom, when I heard " coooeee " I recognized the voice, my old boy who we use to pet and house sit, he and his wife have been coming for over 7 years, his wife died about 18 months ago, since then and with covid I haven't been anywhere so haven't used him much.
> 
> I shouted "to come on up or put the kettle on" I was up a ladder at the time then he walked into the bedroom with his "girlfriend" the conversation went like this:
> 
> lets call the old boy John, his deceased wife Jean, new girlfriend Polly.
> 
> Me " oh hello, I have just decorated this room at last"
> John " oh yes this looks nice, I have bought Polly to meet you and see the house and the dogs"
> Me " Hello Polly"
> Polly " Hello Emma"
> John " so will you be decorating my bedroom next"
> Me " Oh no I couldn't change that Jean picked the wall paper"
> Polly " Oh I will go and have a look"
> Me " ummmmmm"
> 
> So John goes to show Polly the bedroom claimed by them for pet sitting, his wife Jean picked the wall paper, as I adored her I let her choose.
> 
> Next thing we all go downstairs for a cuppa
> 
> John " I think my bedroom needs to be changed now"
> me " oh I am sorry John does it upset you"
> Polly " No but I would like to put my stamp on it and decorate it as I would like"
> Me  " well I have no intentions of changing it yet"
> Polly " it's a bit outdated"
> Me  " coffee everyone"
> John " well as Polly will be staying, It might be nice for her to decorate the room.
> Me " I am not decorating the room yet, plus I haven't even booked YOU to sit" ( I am shocked they would be sharing a bedroom so soon)
> 
> Then she went on that she would be bringing her own dog with her, well that was the final straw, I said NO because a strange dog in the house would upset MY dogs in MY house and the cats would freak when they got back from the Cattery. To say the rest of the coffee was forced down, talk about awkward. John is upset I can tell and I don't want to upset him.
> 
> So, after they had left I rang my husband who was meant to peal me off the ceiling  He laughed and got me more wound up, so I rang my mother, who told me I should be happy John has company, that it is lonely at that age after loosing a wife. She also said that the bedroom is just a bedroom not one I use and not to get so mean about it, let the woman do what she wants.
> 
> :Shifty I know its only a bedroom compared to making someone feel welcome but……. I want to throw my dummy out the pram, I DONT LIKE POLLY so there.
> There I feel better now :Happy
> 
> Today I will garden and finish watching peaks Blinders ( the language would turn your hair white but i like it )
> 
> have a lovely day everyone x


For heavens sake Emma - it's YOUR house, YOUR bedroom - you can decorate it however YOU want - nothing to do with anybody else. Does anyone check with visitors/guests that their spare room is to the liking of the visitor/guest ? Of course not ! Does Polly think you're running a hotel/guest house where the rooms have to have a certain decor "standard" ? Plus I think that John is being a bit presumptuous in assuming that you would welcome Polly (a stranger to you) staying your home. It would be different if John was your lodger then he'd be entitled to a say.

And as for bringing her own dogs - well words fail me !

(I think you can tell that I'm a bit "miffed" on your behalf )


----------



## Cully

ewelsh said:


> Oh @Mrs Funkin, what a dreadful man not to apologise, rise above him is what I do ( tempting to smack him one though) :Smuggrin
> 
> We also had a down pour, after I had watered the garden of course!
> 
> Well I had a bit of an awkward day yesterday… I was upstairs titivating my newly decorated bedroom, when I heard " coooeee " I recognized the voice, my old boy who we use to pet and house sit, he and his wife have been coming for over 7 years, his wife died about 18 months ago, since then and with covid I haven't been anywhere so haven't used him much.
> 
> I shouted "to come on up or put the kettle on" I was up a ladder at the time then he walked into the bedroom with his "girlfriend" the conversation went like this:
> 
> lets call the old boy John, his deceased wife Jean, new girlfriend Polly.
> 
> Me " oh hello, I have just decorated this room at last"
> John " oh yes this looks nice, I have bought Polly to meet you and see the house and the dogs"
> Me " Hello Polly"
> Polly " Hello Emma"
> John " so will you be decorating my bedroom next"
> Me " Oh no I couldn't change that Jean picked the wall paper"
> Polly " Oh I will go and have a look"
> Me " ummmmmm"
> 
> So John goes to show Polly the bedroom claimed by them for pet sitting, his wife Jean picked the wall paper, as I adored her I let her choose.
> 
> Next thing we all go downstairs for a cuppa
> 
> John " I think my bedroom needs to be changed now"
> me " oh I am sorry John does it upset you"
> Polly " No but I would like to put my stamp on it and decorate it as I would like"
> Me  " well I have no intentions of changing it yet"
> Polly " it's a bit outdated"
> Me  " coffee everyone"
> John " well as Polly will be staying, It might be nice for her to decorate the room.
> Me " I am not decorating the room yet, plus I haven't even booked YOU to sit" ( I am shocked they would be sharing a bedroom so soon)
> 
> Then she went on that she would be bringing her own dog with her, well that was the final straw, I said NO because a strange dog in the house would upset MY dogs in MY house and the cats would freak when they got back from the Cattery. To say the rest of the coffee was forced down, talk about awkward. John is upset I can tell and I don't want to upset him.
> 
> So, after they had left I rang my husband who was meant to peal me off the ceiling  He laughed and got me more wound up, so I rang my mother, who told me I should be happy John has company, that it is lonely at that age after loosing a wife. She also said that the bedroom is just a bedroom not one I use and not to get so mean about it, let the woman do what she wants.
> 
> :Shifty I know its only a bedroom compared to making someone feel welcome but……. I want to throw my dummy out the pram, I DONT LIKE POLLY so there.
> There I feel better now :Happy
> 
> Today I will garden and finish watching peaks Blinders ( the language would turn your hair white but i like it )
> 
> have a lovely day everyone x


Oh the cheek. No I don't like Polly either.
Your house, your rules.
I agree that everyone deserves a bit of happiness, and life can be very lonely on your own, but. Control freak comes to mind. She's never laid eyes on you before yet feels it's ok to change things to her liking. No way!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Pah! Even if I’d been planning on changing the decor in that room, I wouldn’t now just to spite them. Blooming presumptuous cheek of her. Bold as brass indeed.


----------



## buffie

ewelsh said:


> Oh @Mrs Funkin, what a dreadful man not to apologise, rise above him is what I do ( tempting to smack him one though) :Smuggrin
> 
> We also had a down pour, after I had watered the garden of course!
> 
> Well I had a bit of an awkward day yesterday… I was upstairs titivating my newly decorated bedroom, when I heard " coooeee " I recognized the voice, my old boy who we use to pet and house sit, he and his wife have been coming for over 7 years, his wife died about 18 months ago, since then and with covid I haven't been anywhere so haven't used him much.
> 
> I shouted "to come on up or put the kettle on" I was up a ladder at the time then he walked into the bedroom with his "girlfriend" the conversation went like this:
> 
> lets call the old boy John, his deceased wife Jean, new girlfriend Polly.
> I know this isn't meant to be funny but I have to admit it made me chuckle .
> 
> Me " oh hello, I have just decorated this room at last"
> John " oh yes this looks nice, I have bought Polly to meet you and see the house and the dogs"
> Me " Hello Polly"
> Polly " Hello Emma"
> John " so will you be decorating my bedroom next"
> Me " Oh no I couldn't change that Jean picked the wall paper"
> Polly " Oh I will go and have a look"
> Me " ummmmmm"
> 
> So John goes to show Polly the bedroom claimed by them for pet sitting, his wife Jean picked the wall paper, as I adored her I let her choose.
> 
> Next thing we all go downstairs for a cuppa
> 
> John " I think my bedroom needs to be changed now"
> me " oh I am sorry John does it upset you"
> Polly " No but I would like to put my stamp on it and decorate it as I would like"
> Me  " well I have no intentions of changing it yet"
> Polly " it's a bit outdated"
> Me  " coffee everyone"
> John " well as Polly will be staying, It might be nice for her to decorate the room.
> Me " I am not decorating the room yet, plus I haven't even booked YOU to sit" ( I am shocked they would be sharing a bedroom so soon)
> 
> Then she went on that she would be bringing her own dog with her, well that was the final straw, I said NO because a strange dog in the house would upset MY dogs in MY house and the cats would freak when they got back from the Cattery. To say the rest of the coffee was forced down, talk about awkward. John is upset I can tell and I don't want to upset him.
> 
> So, after they had left I rang my husband who was meant to peal me off the ceiling  He laughed and got me more wound up, so I rang my mother, who told me I should be happy John has company, that it is lonely at that age after loosing a wife. She also said that the bedroom is just a bedroom not one I use and not to get so mean about it, let the woman do what she wants.
> 
> :Shifty I know its only a bedroom compared to making someone feel welcome but……. I want to throw my dummy out the pram, I DONT LIKE POLLY so there.
> There I feel better now :Happy
> 
> Today I will garden and finish watching peaks Blinders ( the language would turn your hair white but i like it )
> 
> have a lovely day everyone x


I know this isn't meant to be funny and really it isn't but it did make me chuckle.
I think your dearly loved pet sitter could have given you fair warning of the developments in his life it may have made the awkward situation so much less so.
As for the new woman in his life , well it speaks volumes to me that anyone would expect a room to be decorated to suit them , especially when it has a bit of history to it I have a few names for her in mind but I'll settle for thoughtless,selfish and .............I need to add those I had better not add so will leave it there .
I wouldn't trust her not to go against your wishes when it came to pet sitting, you need to not only like but also whole heartedly trust those in charge of your precious dogs.


----------



## ewelsh

Well now I fell better, I thought I was meaning mean.

I know what the issue is, I loved Jean and treated her like a sort of grandmother, when we moved here, she came straight away to have a look around, as she had a bad back I asked which bedroom she wanted because I had bought her a special mattress, so she picked the room she liked best, so over coffee she asked what colour it would be and I said blue, she liked yellow, well I didn't want a yellow bedroom so we chose a wall paper which was a sort of compromise, so then it was called her bedroom. I would buy her books and her needwork kits for when she stayed, right down to her favorite foods and hot water bottles when she was ill. I think John thinks I will be with shame with Polly as I was with Jean.

here is JEAN'S bedroom, as you see not really my style but it screams her and she loved this little room, I still have all her books.


----------



## Charity

ewelsh said:


> Oh @Mrs Funkin, what a dreadful man not to apologise, rise above him is what I do ( tempting to smack him one though) :Smuggrin
> 
> We also had a down pour, after I had watered the garden of course!
> 
> Well I had a bit of an awkward day yesterday… I was upstairs titivating my newly decorated bedroom, when I heard " coooeee " I recognized the voice, my old boy who we use to pet and house sit, he and his wife have been coming for over 7 years, his wife died about 18 months ago, since then and with covid I haven't been anywhere so haven't used him much.
> 
> I shouted "to come on up or put the kettle on" I was up a ladder at the time then he walked into the bedroom with his "girlfriend" the conversation went like this:
> 
> lets call the old boy John, his deceased wife Jean, new girlfriend Polly.
> 
> Me " oh hello, I have just decorated this room at last"
> John " oh yes this looks nice, I have bought Polly to meet you and see the house and the dogs"
> Me " Hello Polly"
> Polly " Hello Emma"
> John " so will you be decorating my bedroom next"
> Me " Oh no I couldn't change that Jean picked the wall paper"
> Polly " Oh I will go and have a look"
> Me " ummmmmm"
> 
> So John goes to show Polly the bedroom claimed by them for pet sitting, his wife Jean picked the wall paper, as I adored her I let her choose.
> 
> Next thing we all go downstairs for a cuppa
> 
> John " I think my bedroom needs to be changed now"
> me " oh I am sorry John does it upset you"
> Polly " No but I would like to put my stamp on it and decorate it as I would like"
> Me  " well I have no intentions of changing it yet"
> Polly " it's a bit outdated"
> Me  " coffee everyone"
> John " well as Polly will be staying, It might be nice for her to decorate the room.
> Me " I am not decorating the room yet, plus I haven't even booked YOU to sit" ( I am shocked they would be sharing a bedroom so soon)
> 
> Then she went on that she would be bringing her own dog with her, well that was the final straw, I said NO because a strange dog in the house would upset MY dogs in MY house and the cats would freak when they got back from the Cattery. To say the rest of the coffee was forced down, talk about awkward. John is upset I can tell and I don't want to upset him.
> 
> So, after they had left I rang my husband who was meant to peal me off the ceiling  He laughed and got me more wound up, so I rang my mother, who told me I should be happy John has company, that it is lonely at that age after loosing a wife. She also said that the bedroom is just a bedroom not one I use and not to get so mean about it, let the woman do what she wants.
> 
> :Shifty I know its only a bedroom compared to making someone feel welcome but……. I want to throw my dummy out the pram, I DONT LIKE POLLY so there.
> There I feel better now :Happy
> 
> Today I will garden and finish watching peaks Blinders ( the language would turn your hair white but i like it )
> 
> have a lovely day everyone x


Oh for goodness sake! I'm miffed on your behalf as well. Talk about familiarity breeds contempt. 

I think there's only one answer without getting too embroiled in arguments or awkwardness and that's not to ask them to come and pet sit anymore. Otherwise, you either have to give in, and I certainly wouldn't if it were my house, or they will get offended won't they by your refusing to let them do what they want. The maddest thing for me is Polly thinking she can decorate the room how she likes!!! She's a total stranger for heavens sake. Oh, and I don't agree with your Mum.

Also, how could you be certain that Polly wouldn't bring her dog round while you weren't there? She isn't going to come and leave hers at home is she?

Edit: I was just going to say I love that wallpaper, doesn't look out of date to me...stupid woman.


----------



## buffie

ewelsh said:


> Well now I fell better, I thought I was meaning mean.
> 
> I know what the issue is, I loved Jean and treated her like a sort of grandmother, when we moved here, she came straight away to have a look around, as she had a bad back I asked which bedroom she wanted because I had bought her a special mattress, so she picked the room she liked best, so over coffee she asked what colour it would be and I said blue, she liked yellow, well I didn't want a yellow bedroom so we chose a wall paper which was a sort of compromise, so then it was called her bedroom. I would buy her books and her needwork kits for when she stayed, right down to her favorite foods and hot water bottles when she was ill. I think John thinks I will be with shame with Polly as I was with Jean.
> 
> here is JEAN'S bedroom, as you see not really my style but it screams her and she loved this little room, I still have all her books.
> 
> View attachment 490755
> 
> 
> View attachment 490757
> 
> 
> View attachment 490759


I would love to come and stay in that room ........I wouldn't want to change a thing but then I would never be so rude as to expect that in the first place.
What " Poly" needs to remember is you don't get a second chance to make a first impression and she just blew hers


----------



## ewelsh

Thanks guys, what would I do without you all. I will decorate that bedroom in my good time AND as I like, plus I wont ask them to pet sit for sure. To be honest John is getting on a bit and my Westie's would run circles round him. Xx

@Charity @buffie you would be welcome here any time, as would all my cat chatter friends x


----------



## oliviarussian

ewelsh said:


> Oh @Mrs Funkin, what a dreadful man not to apologise, rise above him is what I do ( tempting to smack him one though) :Smuggrin
> 
> We also had a down pour, after I had watered the garden of course!
> 
> Well I had a bit of an awkward day yesterday… I was upstairs titivating my newly decorated bedroom, when I heard " coooeee " I recognized the voice, my old boy who we use to pet and house sit, he and his wife have been coming for over 7 years, his wife died about 18 months ago, since then and with covid I haven't been anywhere so haven't used him much.
> 
> I shouted "to come on up or put the kettle on" I was up a ladder at the time then he walked into the bedroom with his "girlfriend" the conversation went like this:
> 
> lets call the old boy John, his deceased wife Jean, new girlfriend Polly.
> 
> Me " oh hello, I have just decorated this room at last"
> John " oh yes this looks nice, I have bought Polly to meet you and see the house and the dogs"
> Me " Hello Polly"
> Polly " Hello Emma"
> John " so will you be decorating my bedroom next"
> Me " Oh no I couldn't change that Jean picked the wall paper"
> Polly " Oh I will go and have a look"
> Me " ummmmmm"
> 
> So John goes to show Polly the bedroom claimed by them for pet sitting, his wife Jean picked the wall paper, as I adored her I let her choose.
> 
> Next thing we all go downstairs for a cuppa
> 
> John " I think my bedroom needs to be changed now"
> me " oh I am sorry John does it upset you"
> Polly " No but I would like to put my stamp on it and decorate it as I would like"
> Me  " well I have no intentions of changing it yet"
> Polly " it's a bit outdated"
> Me  " coffee everyone"
> John " well as Polly will be staying, It might be nice for her to decorate the room.
> Me " I am not decorating the room yet, plus I haven't even booked YOU to sit" ( I am shocked they would be sharing a bedroom so soon)
> 
> Then she went on that she would be bringing her own dog with her, well that was the final straw, I said NO because a strange dog in the house would upset MY dogs in MY house and the cats would freak when they got back from the Cattery. To say the rest of the coffee was forced down, talk about awkward. John is upset I can tell and I don't want to upset him.
> 
> So, after they had left I rang my husband who was meant to peal me off the ceiling  He laughed and got me more wound up, so I rang my mother, who told me I should be happy John has company, that it is lonely at that age after loosing a wife. She also said that the bedroom is just a bedroom not one I use and not to get so mean about it, let the woman do what she wants.
> 
> :Shifty I know its only a bedroom compared to making someone feel welcome but……. I want to throw my dummy out the pram, I DONT LIKE POLLY so there.
> There I feel better now :Happy
> 
> Today I will garden and finish watching peaks Blinders ( the language would turn your hair white but i like it )
> 
> have a lovely day everyone x


Unbelievable  That's the maddest thing ever!!!! The bloody cheek of the woman… I would have told her to do one in no uncertain terms!


----------



## GingerNinja

@ewelsh I'm gob smacked! (Should that be one word?)
How very rude and presumptuous!

Btw, book me in for a weekend in August please xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Morning from a very grey and gloomy seaside. We had some thunder in the night apparently and another big downpour, so the water butt is full and the lawn will be happy.

It’s a “three long day” week for me this week, which I don’t really like but it’s only one week in four. I’m thankful I don’t work full time - I’d never cope with it at the moment with poor sleep and Oscar and everything else that goes on in life. How I ever worked full time in this job I’ll never know! 

Have a good week everyone, hope everyone’s gardens are happy to have a little rain.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Hello - is it Monday already ? 

It ended up raining for most of the day yesterday and I think we had some rain overnight although not the the promised thunderstorms  Laundry to do this morning but I don't think I'll be drying it outdoors as it looks very grey/damp out there  And then it's back to collecting my niece's daughter from school this afternoon 

Hope your 3 work days this week are "good" ones @Mrs Funkin


----------



## Charity

We had three hours of thunder, a lot of lightning and heavy rain just as we were going to bed. Amazingly, I managed to fall asleep but when I woke up a couple of hours later it was still going on. I haven't seen what's happened in the garden yet with the amount of rain we've had.  Today is what I call gloomy doomy weather. 

Did anyone watch the Queen's Jubilee celebration last night? I loved the horses and the bands etc., it was mostly spectacular and she obviously enjoyed it. Shame we have to keep having the same old celebrities involved in it.....other than Tom Cruise no less. Never a favourite of mine but he's got a lot more handsome as he's aged. As for the presenters...I'll say no more. 

Nothing planned today so far. The cats are yelling for their breakfast so I had better oblige. :Cat

Have a good week all


----------



## Willsee

Morning everyone, I’m finally able to contribute and not catch up with your lovely comments when I finish for the day .

Well today is the start of our summer run in photographing weddings so hoping the weather improves, the rain and thunder was not what I wanted :Arghh.


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Very wet here today, guess its good for the garden but not for my lunchtime walk


----------



## Cully

Good Morning. We had a fair bit of rain but not the thunder and lightning many of you had, so it's probably on the way. I must say, the garden is looking happy today after it's drink.
Well that was the worst birthday ever. I've decided I'm not having any more.
Hope you have a good working week @Mrs Funkin . Funny you saying you don't know how you managed working full time. I hear from my retired friends, their social lives have never been busier and they wonder how they ever found time to work. Hope you have an easy week.
Have a happy day everyone.


----------



## ewelsh

Good morning from a very wet Lincolnshire, my wellies were squelching in the mud on our morning walk.

Today I am off to the recycling center, I don't know how I have so much rubbish, it's ridiculous.

Happy wet day everyone and @BarneyBobCat your never too old to jump in puddles, during your lunch break :Smuggrin


----------



## Cully

ewelsh said:


> Good morning from a very wet Lincolnshire, my wellies were squelching in the mud on our morning walk.
> 
> Today I am off to the recycling center, I don't know how I have so much rubbish, it's ridiculous.
> 
> Happy wet day everyone and @BarneyBobCat your never too old to jump in puddles, during your lunch break :Smuggrin


Hope you don't do a Geraldine Granger:Jawdrop


----------



## lullabydream

So it's Pixies spay day today.

She's been crying her heart out since 6 am for her breakfast. Poor Ivy has had to wait too so I gave her extra breakfast. I couldn't risk Ivy leaving some food and Pixie snaffling it. Would be highly unlikely Ivy left food but sods law and all that!

Dropped her off and got home to a missed phone call from the vets. I literally am a 5 minute drive away. Phoned vets back asap, answer phone message from vets notified whilst on phone call to the vets. The vets were phoning about microchipping Pixie, phew. They had scanned her as they said they do all new pets now and no microchip. Which I knew and had completely forgot to ask when I dropped her off. I blame Pixie herself as the consistent loud meows has messed with my brain!

I think today is going to be a long day!


----------



## Charity

lullabydream said:


> So it's Pixies spay day today.
> 
> She's been crying her heart out since 6 am for her breakfast. Poor Ivy has had to wait too so I gave her extra breakfast. I couldn't risk Ivy leaving some food and Pixie snaffling it. Would be highly unlikely Ivy left food but sods law and all that!
> 
> Dropped her off and got home to a missed phone call from the vets. I literally am a 5 minute drive away. Phoned vets back asap, answer phone message from vets notified whilst on phone call to the vets. The vets were phoning about microchipping Pixie, phew. They had scanned her as they said they do all new pets now and no microchip. Which I knew and had completely forgot to ask when I dropped her off. I blame Pixie herself as the consistent loud meows has messed with my brain!
> 
> I think today is going to be a long day!


Good luck Pixie, lots of good vibes coming your way. Just keep busy and it will soon be over @lullabydream.


----------



## lullabydream

Charity said:


> Good luck Pixie, lots of good vibes coming your way. Just keep busy and it will soon be over @lullabydream.


Thanks @Charity am not usually this nervous to be honest.

I know realistically I will be pulling my hair out trying to keep her calm by tomorrow but this waiting is never good


----------



## Ali71

Good Morning All

Sorry for my absence for few days, I had a work trip Friday (very productive but long day with an early start and late finish)...I've been in and out of naps all weekend since! You've been a busy bunch 
@ewelsh you are totally right, and Polly probably wouldn't have even got coffee after that performance! Cheeky mare. Sounds like a delightful moo.
@Mrs Funkin I hope you (and your glasses) are ok...its a shame one twit had to ruin the end of the evening. Lets hope it was just alcohol and being a bit boisterous, I'd hate to think someone was deliberately spiteful like that. He'll have all the CC ladies after him!! unch
@lullabydream best of luck to little Pixie, keep yourself busy, I'm sure you will get a call in no time saying its all done 

Have a great day everyone xx


----------



## Bertie'sMum

@lullabydream good luck and PF vibes for Pixie today - it'll all be over before you know it and you'll be left wondering what you were worrying about  However do expect the "cold shoulder" treatment for up to 48 hours after she gets home


----------



## ewelsh

Oh yes pixie, cat forum wishes are with you xxx


----------



## GingerNinja

Morning all 

Back at work but not wanting to be so quickly logged on to say hello! Hobbling around today after housework but not nearly as bad as I thought I would be, so that's a positive 

No rain here. It was blue skies first thing but very. very humid. Clouded over a bit now though.

@lullabydream I hope Pixie is forgiving when you get home and that the time goes quickly for you x


----------



## Charity

Cully said:


> Good Morning. We had a fair bit of rain but not the thunder and lightning many of you had, so it's probably on the way. I must say, the garden is looking happy today after it's drink.
> Well that was the worst birthday ever. I've decided I'm not having any more.
> Hope you have a good working week @Mrs Funkin . Funny you saying you don't know how you managed working full time. I hear from my retired friends, their social lives have never been busier and they wonder how they ever found time to work. Hope you have an easy week.
> Have a happy day everyone.


I'm sorry @Cully, I must have missed something. I didn't realise it was your birthday, I thought you were doing it for someone else...duh! Happy Birthday though sorry it wasn't up to scratch. Was it the weather or something else ruined it?


----------



## lullabydream

Thank you all for the well wishes for Pixie. She's obviously fine, whereas I am hot and sweaty scrubbing the kitchen from top to bottom. I know smell of pink stuff spray, which isn't too bad.

Picking her up at about 4.


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> I'm sorry @Cully, I must have missed something. I didn't realise it was your birthday, I thought you were doing it for someone else...duh! Happy Birthday though sorry it wasn't up to scratch. Was it the weather or something else ruined it?


My family were coming down but couldn't make it (not their fault). It was disappointing though as we haven't seen each other for 3 years. Hey ho!


----------



## Ali71

@lullabydream I just had a meno moment, rushed to the vets for 2.15 and it was 2.45… we had a welcoming committee of about 5 labradoodles and cockapoos when we first came in!

And also a moment of blind panic when I put my fingers in the grill of the carrier to comfort Milo and they got stuck  luckily managed to free them off or I would have been stuck in the wrong gear or worse!


----------



## buffie

Afternoon all..........
Apologies for the late arrival........I don't quite know what happened to the morning but it was over in a flash .
The plan to finish cleaning Meeko's run was flushed down the streets with all the rain we have had.Its off right now but not for long.
Managed to get a urine sample from Meeko as obviously going out to his tray in the run didn't appeal.
His vet had suggested I took it in on Wednesday when he is next at the surgery but I cant guarantee getting a sample on the day I need it so just went with the flow ........pun intended 
@lullabydream Lots of PF vibes to Pixie ,hope all has gone well with her op x
@Cully Happy belated birthday wishes for yesterday ,what a shame your plans went wrong 
The reference to Geraldine Granger made me chuckle .....I remember that scene


----------



## lullabydream

She's home!

The vets staff made a fuss of her and thought the name Pixie really suited her. 

She's come back with a buster collar that quite frankly is scaring her a lot. She's eaten a small bit of food; I chose nature's menu because it's a mousse like consistency so she's had a small bit but really worried about the buster collar. I know it's given as standard but I wish there was just more choice. I have sourced my own before but I know they stock them behind the scenes. 

She's awfully quiet which is weird too...

Sorry to be taking over this thread with spay worries!


----------



## Bertie'sMum

@lullabydream - quiet is to be expected, after all she has had a general anaesthetic and a spay is a bigger operation than a neuter for a male. If she doesn't like the collar could you get hold of a bodysuit (try Amazon "cat bodysuit") although it's quite likely that after an initial inspection she'll leave the wound alone anyway - main thing is to try and stop her leaping/jumping for a day or so to give it a chance to "knit".


----------



## Cully

lullabydream said:


> She's home!
> 
> The vets staff made a fuss of her and thought the name Pixie really suited her.
> 
> She's come back with a buster collar that quite frankly is scaring her a lot. She's eaten a small bit of food; I chose nature's menu because it's a mousse like consistency so she's had a small bit but really worried about the buster collar. I know it's given as standard but I wish there was just more choice. I have sourced my own before but I know they stock them behind the scenes.
> 
> She's awfully quiet which is weird too...
> 
> Sorry to be taking over this thread with spay worries!


Probably anaesthetic still on her system and maybe bit of discomfort as the pain relief wears off.
There are soft collars you can get from Amazon. It's a pity you weren't given a choice.
I'm sure she'll be more like Pixie tomorrow.


----------



## lullabydream

Bertie'sMum said:


> @lullabydream - quiet is to be expected, after all she has had a general anaesthetic and a spay is a bigger operation than a neuter for a male. If she doesn't like the collar could you get hold of a bodysuit (try Amazon "cat bodysuit") although it's quite likely that after an initial inspection she'll leave the wound alone anyway - main thing is to try and stop her leaping/jumping for a day or so to give it a chance to "knit".


Am hoping she doesn't touch the wound.

She's running me riot, she's eaten, toileted, eaten more. Open a pack of wotsits and started to eat them, she then went too close to the cooker top and so has burnt whiskers....

I feel I have my work cut out for next few days

Hopefully tomorrow will be a better day. I think I will order a medical vest for her too. I know most haven't needed it

Oh and in the two short weeks of her living here, she's put on a kg.


----------



## buffie

I have never had a female neutered so have no personal experience but from what I have read on the forum most don't need buster collars.
Hopefully once Pixie has got rid of the vet smell she will leave the spay wound alone


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Cully said:


> Good Morning. We had a fair bit of rain but not the thunder and lightning many of you had, so it's probably on the way. I must say, the garden is looking happy today after it's drink.
> Well that was the worst birthday ever. I've decided I'm not having any more.
> Hope you have a good working week @Mrs Funkin . Funny you saying you don't know how you managed working full time. I hear from my retired friends, their social lives have never been busier and they wonder how they ever found time to work. Hope you have an easy week.
> Have a happy day everyone.


Oh no @Cully sorry I didn't know it was your birthday. I shall say I hope you have chance to do something nice this week as a treat for yourself. Lots of love and belated birthday wishes xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Ooooh just reading properly @lullabydream I am glad to see Pixie is running rings round you  So pleased it all went well xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Morning. Awake at 4:10 once more…pre-Oscar once again, though he woke husband when he went to the loo. Honestly, five hours sleep a night and waking several times in those five just isn’t cutting the mustard for me. Anyone want to lend me some sleep? 

Crazy busy yesterday. I just don’t know when it will end - I guess when I retire  Father in law is apparently having us round for tea, so that saves me a job later. Always nice to be cooked for and it doesn’t happen often for me. 

We had a foxy screaming in the garden in the night, too. I’m guessing it got in and couldn’t figure out how to get back out again. I think it was about 3am but as I’m blind as a bat, I can’t see the time properly in the night, hehe. 

Have a good day everyone, I might try for half an hour nap before the alarm.


----------



## Charity

Good morning each and every one. Nice and sunny today and its very warm for first thing in the morning too. B&T and me have been out in the garden for a wander round but they've had to come in now as the little birds are all getting active and we don't want any more tragedies.

Got my Waitrose shopping arriving at 9 ish then we're off to the doggie field later for a romp, I think this week I shall be able to join in romping.  After all the rain we've had the last couple of days no doubt it will be pretty muddy. 

Yesterday I rang the carpet company as they were supposed to be phoning us to arrange a date to come and lay the flooring but, as usual, you're chasing them. I'm dreading it as it will be almost like packing up to move house and I have no idea where we're going to put everything.

One of our friends has an appointment at hospital today for something pretty serious so that will be on my mind all day.

Have a good day all and enjoy the warm weather.

@Mrs Funkin, a little tip when not sleeping well, I find magnesium tablets help me.


----------



## BarneyBobCat

We had Barney in for his annual checkup yesterday - everything was fine except his itchy chin. Wish we knew what was causing his allergy. Hes been put on a low dose of pred to see if that will clear it up. Hes normally sleepy after his vaccinations but not last night - was tearing around the house and has been up early shouting for us to get up. Its sunny! So lunchtime walk for me


----------



## Charity

BarneyBobCat said:


> We had Barney in for his annual checkup yesterday - everything was fine except his itchy chin. Wish we knew what was causing his allergy. Hes been put on a low dose of pred to see if that will clear it up. Hes normally sleepy after his vaccinations but not last night - was tearing around the house and has been up early shouting for us to get up. Its sunny! So lunchtime walk for me


Barney doesn't have dishes with rubber edging does he? I know that's well known to cause itchiness on chins in some cats, it did in Toppy.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Good Morning  Lovely and sunny here too and forecast to be in the mid 20's - sounds like the first real day of Summer ! Gardener due this afternoon and I have a few jobs lined up for him - like cutting back my front beech hedge which has suddenly sprouted wings and is reaching for the sky  I'm going for a "no mow May" so he won't have to bother with cutting the lawn anyway 

@Mrs Funkin I hardly ever sleep through the night - it's a good night if I only get up once once (bathroom !!) but like @Charity mentioned I find magnesium tablets help when I'm going through a phase of really poor sleep.

@BarneyBobCat
Had the same problem with my old Harrycat (RIP) but once I got rid of plastic dishes and changed to glass/china it cleared up very quickly. Our vet recommended also washing the area with a weak solution of Hibiscrub which definitely helped.


----------



## ewelsh

Good morning or is it evening, I have no idea. I was woken to some crashing at 3.00am, I thought someone was breaking in to the house, dogs barking I’m running round trying to find a heavy object along with my glasses to find heavy object, tripping over the mobile charger lead :Hilarious only to catch Lottie trying to break through the new window mesh :Yawn she was delighted for such a welcome back into the house, I was initially relieved but after all 4 dogs thought it was morning and each wanted to spend a penny and run around the garden playing I was not amused. I eventually settled everyone down at around 4.15am, just as I was nodding off I could hear a commotion downstairs “sigh” down I went again to find Lottie throwing a tantrum because now she wanted to be outside.
Lottie was put outside rather quickly shall we say, back to bed, but could I sleep….. no way! I think I nodded off around 5ish then woken at 6.30 from the dogs 

So I will be forehead to the table today. Who wants 6 pets for free? Plus they come with food, beds, toys and I will pay you.


----------



## SbanR

ewelsh said:


> Good morning or is it evening, I have no idea. I was woken to some crashing at 3.00am, I thought someone was breaking in to the house, dogs barking I'm running round trying to find a heavy object along with my glasses to find heavy object, tripping over the mobile charger lead :Hilarious only to catch Lottie trying to break through the new window mesh :Yawn she was delighted for such a welcome back into the house, I was initially relieved but after all 4 dogs thought it was morning and each wanted to spend a penny and run around the garden playing I was not amused. I eventually settled everyone down at around 4.15am, just as I was nodding off I could hear a commotion downstairs "sigh" down I went again to find Lottie throwing a tantrum because now she wanted to be outside.
> Lottie was put outside rather quickly shall we say, back to bed, but could I sleep….. no way! I think I nodded off around 5ish then woken at 6.30 from the dogs
> 
> So I will be forehead to the table today. Who wants 6 pets for free? Plus they come with food, beds, toys and I will pay you.


Pretty normal goings-on for the ewelsh household I'd say


----------



## Cully

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh no @Cully sorry I didn't know it was your birthday. I shall say I hope you have chance to do something nice this week as a treat for yourself. Lots of love and belated birthday wishes xx


Thank you, no treats yet, although I did manage to resist buying a large slab of Galaxy in Tesco yesterday. I feel deprived:Arghh!!


----------



## Cully

ewelsh said:


> Good morning or is it evening, I have no idea. I was woken to some crashing at 3.00am, I thought someone was breaking in to the house, dogs barking I'm running round trying to find a heavy object along with my glasses to find heavy object, tripping over the mobile charger lead :Hilarious only to catch Lottie trying to break through the new window mesh :Yawn she was delighted for such a welcome back into the house, I was initially relieved but after all 4 dogs thought it was morning and each wanted to spend a penny and run around the garden playing I was not amused. I eventually settled everyone down at around 4.15am, just as I was nodding off I could hear a commotion downstairs "sigh" down I went again to find Lottie throwing a tantrum because now she wanted to be outside.
> Lottie was put outside rather quickly shall we say, back to bed, but could I sleep….. no way! I think I nodded off around 5ish then woken at 6.30 from the dogs
> 
> So I will be forehead to the table today. Who wants 6 pets for free? Plus they come with food, beds, toys and I will pay you.


Oh yeah, as if! You'd be out of your mind fretting in no time at all. And by tea time there would be reports in the local news about a small convoy of cats and dogs, all carrying knotted spotty handkerchiefs' containing their belongings, heading west across fields and woods.
Who has the best nose for tracking? Who would be best at foraging for food? Who would the others have to go find if they went abbo? And who would wipe the tears of the homesick?
I feel another Incredible Journey coming on. We have the cast. Just the Director to find.


----------



## oliviarussian

ewelsh said:


> Good morning or is it evening, I have no idea. I was woken to some crashing at 3.00am, I thought someone was breaking in to the house, dogs barking I'm running round trying to find a heavy object along with my glasses to find heavy object, tripping over the mobile charger lead :Hilarious only to catch Lottie trying to break through the new window mesh :Yawn she was delighted for such a welcome back into the house, I was initially relieved but after all 4 dogs thought it was morning and each wanted to spend a penny and run around the garden playing I was not amused. I eventually settled everyone down at around 4.15am, just as I was nodding off I could hear a commotion downstairs "sigh" down I went again to find Lottie throwing a tantrum because now she wanted to be outside.
> Lottie was put outside rather quickly shall we say, back to bed, but could I sleep….. no way! I think I nodded off around 5ish then woken at 6.30 from the dogs
> 
> So I will be forehead to the table today. Who wants 6 pets for free? Plus they come with food, beds, toys and I will pay you.


That Lottie is going get issued with an ASBO if she carries on like this!!!


----------



## Charity

On the way to the dog field this morning, OH was just driving round a roundabout in quite a busy area and I happened to notice cars were stopped and queuing in both directions on the exit my side. I watched for a moment and then saw what they were waiting for - a quite elderly long haired tabby and white cat was strolling casually across the road totally unperturbed by the traffic and everyone waiting for him.  I do hope he's that lucky every time.


----------



## lullabydream

Evening all...

So just a quick update on Pixie. She seems back to her normal self which means being in everything she shouldn't. Her new thing is raiding where the crisps are kept...then opening a bag and if it's wotsits chomping away on them!

She's been so determined today and her normal self that I didn't feel like painkillers were worth giving her. She got metacam from the vets but to be fair. I know it's a huge op and all that she genuinely seems fine.


----------



## SbanR

lullabydream said:


> Evening all...
> 
> So just a quick update on Pixie. She seems back to her normal self which means being in everything she shouldn't. Her new thing is raiding where the crisps are kept...then opening a bag and if it's wotsits chomping away on them!
> 
> She's been so determined today and her normal self that I didn't feel like painkillers were worth giving her. She got metacam from the vets but to be fair. I know it's a huge op and all that she genuinely seems fine.


Attagirl Pixie that's the way to go! Keep them two legs on their toes


----------



## lullabydream

SbanR said:


> Attagirl Pixie that's the way to go! Keep them two legs on their toes


She certainly is keeping us on our toes...she's also thinks it's a good idea to perch on the kettle too. Thank god it's not being used due to the heat and to think my OH has fixed a wall scratchmat on the wall where she likes scratching in the kitchen, and she repays us by running rings round us!


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Charity said:


> Barney doesn't have dishes with rubber edging does he? I know that's well known to cause itchiness on chins in some cats, it did in Toppy.





Bertie'sMum said:


> @BarneyBobCat
> Had the same problem with my old Harrycat (RIP) but once I got rid of plastic dishes and changed to glass/china it cleared up very quickly. Our vet recommended also washing the area with a weak solution of Hibiscrub which definitely helped.


We have tried everything. All his bowls have been replaced - we were using plastic but now its only ceramic unless we have to leave him and then we are stuck with his timed feeder but thats very rare. We've change bedding, tried different cleaning products, and we have tried various medications, and cleaning regimes for his chin. Nothing has resolved it yet unfortunately.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

BarneyBobCat said:


> We had Barney in for his annual checkup yesterday - everything was fine except his itchy chin. Wish we knew what was causing his allergy. Hes been put on a low dose of pred to see if that will clear it up. Hes normally sleepy after his vaccinations but not last night - was tearing around the house and has been up early shouting for us to get up. Its sunny! So lunchtime walk for me


Oscar says, "Hey Bro, welcome to the Pred Club"


----------



## ewelsh

Cully said:


> Oh yeah, as if! You'd be out of your mind fretting in no time at all. And by tea time there would be reports in the local news about a small convoy of cats and dogs, all carrying knotted spotty handkerchiefs' containing their belongings, heading west across fields and woods.
> Who has the best nose for tracking? Who would be best at foraging for food? Who would the others have to go find if they went abbo? And who would wipe the tears of the homesick?
> I feel another Incredible Journey coming on. We have the cast. Just the Director to find.


Hilarious, the dogs would pack their little spotted handkerchief's with great excitement, but they wouldn't get very far as they aren't allowed past the gate without me :Hilarious Lottie wouldn't get far because she would be hungry in 30 mins


----------



## Charity

Good morning. I got up at 5.45 to the sound of Toppy bringing up another furball.  He is so itchy and licks and scratches all day, I wish I knew why. I'm giving him Yumove but it doesn't seem to be helping much.

I got my car insurance renewal when I went online, I was imagining it going up a lot but its only gone up £1. 

We had a stunning sunset last night in one direction and a rainbow in the other. This is only a portion of it. Isn't nature wonderful.










My OH's going out to play this morning so it's just me and the pets. I've got a new back massager which I can try and work out how to use fingers crossed.

Enjoy your day everyone


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> View attachment 491017
> 
> 
> Good morning. I got up at 5.45 to the sound of Toppy bringing up another furball.  He is so itchy and licks and scratches all day, I wish I knew why. I'm giving him Yumove but it doesn't seem to be helping much.
> 
> I got my car insurance renewal when I went online, I was imagining it going up a lot but its only gone up £1.
> 
> We had a stunning sunset last night in one direction and a rainbow in the other. This is only a portion of it. Isn't nature wonderful.
> 
> View attachment 491015
> 
> 
> My OH's going out to play this morning so it's just me and the pets. I've got a new back massager which I can try and work out how to use fingers crossed.
> 
> Enjoy your day everyone


Poor Toppy it must be so irritating for him.
I wish there was something I could suggest to help but I'm stumped.
My auto correct is very inventive today. Toppy just became Zuppo! I wonder what he would make of that?
That sunset is fantastic. Very dramatic. Nature does paint the best pictures.
Ooh, what new back massager have you got? My shaitsu massager does the job but ouch!! is so brutal.
Hope you enjoy quiet time with the furry people.


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Well an eventful day. Mrs BNC had a sore leg so made a doctors appointment - they suspected a blood clot after her operation so have done a blood test. Got a call from the emergency doctor at 10pm last night confirming it might be! So off we went to the out of hours pharmacy to get a course of blood thinners. She has to have an X-ray but not until Saturday? Seems crazy to me but I guess they know what they are doing


----------



## Cully

Morning everyone. Nothing happening today. Just my usual Wednesday Tesco delivery and the anticipation of strange subs. My life is so exciting .
Hope whatever you're up to today is free of drama. Have a nice one whatever it holds xx.


----------



## Charity

Cully said:


> Poor Toppy it must be so irritating for him.
> I wish there was something I could suggest to help but I'm stumped.
> My auto correct is very inventive today. Toppy just became Zuppo! I wonder what he would make of that?
> That sunset is fantastic. Very dramatic. Nature does paint the best pictures.
> Ooh, what new back massager have you got? My shaitsu massager does the job but ouch!! is so brutal.
> Hope you enjoy quiet time with the furry people.


:Hilarious:Hilarious Zuppo, sounds quite a good cat name.

My massager is a hand held one made by Voyox. Thankfully not too heavy like some. I've had a cushion one before but found they didn't always hit the spot and this will be good for other parts like upper back, leg etc. I think most of them are brutal which doesn't make for a pleasant experience does it? Let you know what its like later. :Jawdrop


----------



## Mrs Funkin

BarneyBobCat said:


> Well an eventful day. Mrs BNC had a sore leg so made a doctors appointment - they suspected a blood clot after her operation so have done a blood test. Got a call from the emergency doctor at 10pm last night confirming it might be! So off we went to the out of hours pharmacy to get a course of blood thinners. She has to have an X-ray but not until Saturday? Seems crazy to me but I guess they know what they are doing


Sort of standard to have a treatment dose of an anti-coagulant whilst waiting for a VQ scan, yes @BarneyBobCat - though my concern is who showed your beloved how to administer? It's not rocket science to give but still…

I do hope she's okay, poor love has been through the mill  Hopefully it's not. In the meantime if she complains of anything else like shortness of breath, deep groin pain with radiating back pain or headache, straight to A&E please.

As an aside I had an untreated DVT for three weeks and saw a doctor twice (this was before I was a MW) who told me it wasn't. Eventually it got so big I went again and ta daaaa. Down side it got so big it got stuck in the valve and even now 20-odd years later can be painful. Upside is it got so big it got stuck in the valve so couldn't get out to travel anywhere more dangerous like my brain 

GWS Mrs BBC.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Morning all, sunny here this morning, will go for a run in a bit with my pal. I did wake up at 4am but thank goodness went to sleep again reasonably quickly. I’m glad not to be at work today. 

Got a fair few bits and bobs to try to do today. I should really have got up and started by now, as otherwise I just flop around doing nothing…! 

Happy Wednesday all xx


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> :Hilarious:Hilarious Zuppo, sounds quite a good cat name.
> 
> My massager is a hand held one made by Voyox. Thankfully not too heavy like some. I've had a cushion one before but found they didn't always hit the spot and this will be good for other parts like upper back, leg etc. I think most of them are brutal which doesn't make for a pleasant experience does it? Let you know what its like later. :Jawdrop
> 
> View attachment 491019


Please do. Pain relief whether short term or long is always interesting to me.:Inpain


----------



## Cully

Mrs Funkin said:


> Sort of standard to have a treatment dose of an anti-coagulant whilst waiting for a VQ scan, yes @BarneyBobCat - though my concern is who showed your beloved how to administer? It's not rocket science to give but still…


?? Wouldn't they have been oral ??


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Good Morning  I'm a bit late this morning 'cos I didn't have a very good night and was up at 3.45  Then lay in bed listening to Vanessa Feltz on Radio 2 (not my favourite presenter !) until I dropped off again around 7am. Mind you Lily was quite happy as she got to lay on me for cuddles 

Weather forecasters keep saying we're due some heavy rain, maybe even thunderstorms - but no sign of anything round here so I suppose I'll have to water the garden at some point today - not my favourite job at the moment as my hose needs new fittings as the current ones all leak and I end up watering me as much as the garden - very wet feet and trouser legs 



Charity said:


> Good morning. I got up at 5.45 to the sound of Toppy bringing up another furball


@Mrs Funkin recommended Healthybites Hairball Remedy to me when Bertie was having lots of them and they did the trick for him - as Lily has also had a couple lately I've been giving her a preventative dose too. She thinks they're the next best thing to Dreamies ! I get ours from Pets @ Home but lots of places stock them
https://www.petsathome.com/shop/en/...VlIjVCh0OqAfVEAQYASABEgJZMvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## Charity

Bertie'sMum said:


> Good Morning  I'm a bit late this morning 'cos I didn't have a very good night and was up at 3.45  Then lay in bed listening to Vanessa Feltz on Radio 2 (not my favourite presenter !) until I dropped off again around 7am. Mind you Lily was quite happy as she got to lay on me for cuddles
> 
> Weather forecasters keep saying we're due some heavy rain, maybe even thunderstorms - but no sign of anything round here so I suppose I'll have to water the garden at some point today - not my favourite job at the moment as my hose needs new fittings as the current ones all leak and I end up watering me as much as the garden - very wet feet and trouser legs
> 
> @Mrs Funkin recommended Healthybites Hairball Remedy to me when Bertie was having lots of them and they did the trick for him - as Lily has also had a couple lately I've been giving her a preventative dose too. She thinks they're the next best thing to Dreamies ! I get ours from Pets @ Home but lots of places stock them
> https://www.petsathome.com/shop/en/pets/mark-and-chappell-hairball-treats-65g?weight=65g?utm_source=google&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=google_shopping&cm_mmc=Google-_-CPC-_- google_shopping-_-google_shopping&ita=1976&ito=google_shopping&istCompanyId=7255ccad-a1fc-4729-af31-478f79e5071c&istFeedId=385e6b9a-8b03-4076-a8bb-e4737df8549c&istItemId=itxmxlqmr&istBid=tzwt&cq_src=google_ads&cq_cmp=8964966848&cq_term=&cq_plac=&cq_net=g&cq_plt=gp&gclid=EAIaIQobChMIk6HA9dTo9wIVlIjVCh0OqAfVEAQYASABEgJZMvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds


Thank you @Bertie'sMum and @Mrs Funkin, I will try these. He never brought up furballs until he got this itch.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Cully said:


> ?? Wouldn't they have been oral ??


Should be injections, you'd generally only have oral anti coagulants in a long term situation.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Charity said:


> Thank you @Bertie'sMum and @Mrs Funkin, I will try these. He never brought up furballs until he got this itch.


Oscar loves them - he likes the dental version too  He actually prefers them to Dreamies.

You've reminded me I need to get some, thanks.


----------



## buffie

Morning ...............Its sunny and breezy here.
Yesterday was spent either on the phone to daughter or out in the garden cutting the grass trying to beat the rain which we managed.
@Charity I got my car insurance email notice too and it has actually gone down by £20 from last year , this has to be a first 
I hope everyone still suffering improves soon and to those not suffering long may that continue .
Have a lovely day x


----------



## Bertie'sMum

buffie said:


> Morning ...............Its sunny and breezy here.
> Yesterday was spent either on the phone to daughter or out in the garden cutting the grass trying to beat the rain which we managed.
> @Charity I got my car insurance email notice too and it has actually gone down by £20 from last year , this has to be a first
> I hope everyone still suffering improves soon and to those not suffering long may that continue .
> Have a lovely day x


Last year the government brought in a ruling that insurance renewals for existing customers could not be higher than that offered to new customers


----------



## buffie

Bertie'sMum said:


> Last year the government brought in a ruling that insurance renewals for existing customers could not be higher than that offered to new customers


I saw that but this is the second time my insurers have done something like this.
Last year the premium only rose by £2 and I was given a £20 rebate earlier in that year as we had all been using cars less .
For anyone looking for a change try Churchill


----------



## ewelsh

BarneyBobCat said:


> Well an eventful day. Mrs BNC had a sore leg so made a doctors appointment - they suspected a blood clot after her operation so have done a blood test. Got a call from the emergency doctor at 10pm last night confirming it might be! So off we went to the out of hours pharmacy to get a course of blood thinners. She has to have an X-ray but not until Saturday? Seems crazy to me but I guess they know what they are doing


Oh for goodness sake, as if she hasn't had enough, as @Mrs Funkin said, any other things happening straight to A&E hope MRS BBC gets on with the tablets.

@Charity Libby has those healthy bites for hair balls too, god send, they bring the balls up a treat, well not for the carpet but good for her. hope your back massager helps, don't get a crick in your neck now holding the damn thing.

Good morning from a positivity lovely sunny Lincolnshire, window cleaners been, my girls have all made fabulous snot art on the inside of the windows, Libby kindly decorated the upstairs windows 

Sad news for me, I have to take my old girl Pippa to the vets tomorrow to say goodbye, heart wrenching but its the right time, she has made me laugh, mad just as much lead me on a right merry dance over the years, but I have loved her every second of every day from the day we took her on 16yrs ago.
That will be all my old gang gone then, Boris, Dylan, Loulou, Sophie now Pippa. 

So today I will be spent spoiling her rotten, she will have cooked chicken tonight, her favourite x

Have a lovely day everyone x


----------



## Bertie'sMum

@ewelsh will be thinking of you and Pippa tomorrow Emma.

God Speed you on your way sweet Pippa may the angels carry you to Rainbow Bridge


----------



## buffie

ewelsh said:


> Sad news for me, I have to take my old girl Pippa to the vets tomorrow to say goodbye, heart wrenching but its the right time, she has made me laugh, mad just as much lead me on a right merry dance over the years, but I have loved her every second of every day from the day we took her on 16yrs ago.
> That will be all my old gang gone then, Boris, Dylan, Loulou, Sophie now Pippa.
> 
> So today I will be spent spoiling her rotten, she will have cooked chicken tonight, her favourite x
> 
> Have a lovely day everyone x


Oh Emma how sad ,I will be thinking of you tomorrow 

Pippa sounds as though she has had a wonderful life with you and you will have such fabulous memories xxx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh I’m so sorry Emma  Enjoy your chicken, Pippa, your mum loves you very much - but you already know that xx


----------



## Cully

@ewelsh , how sad. But she's had a lovely life with you and known nothing but love, so don't be too downhearted. Knowing when 'it's time' is a kind and positive thing. Sometimes we are tempted to let them linger too long, I know I've done it.
Yes have a lovely happy day thoroughly spoiling her. We'll all be thinking of you and Pippa tomorrow ((hugs)) xx.


----------



## Charity

You know we'll be thinking of you and Pippa tomorrow Emma. xx


----------



## SbanR

Such sad news. The sun is shining for you both today.
I'll be thinking of you tomorrow. Xx


----------



## lullabydream

So sorry to be reading your sad news @ewelsh hugs and love to you

xxxx


----------



## Ali71

Hi all
I know it's not morning but I'm just catching up... I'm so sorry @ewelsh for what will be a sad day to come x Thinking of you both x


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Mrs Funkin said:


> Should be injections, you'd generally only have oral anti coagulants in a long term situation.


She has been given tablets but I could have done injections if required


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Ahhh Apixoban then @BarneyBobCat ? Did she have a D-Dimer blood test done? Please ignore my questions if you prefer, obviously


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Mrs Funkin said:


> Ahhh Apixoban then @BarneyBobCat ? Did she have a D-Dimer blood test done? Please ignore my questions if you prefer, obviously


Rivaroxaban, 15mg, twice a day. I presume a D-Dimer test but cant be sure


----------



## Mrs Funkin

BarneyBobCat said:


> Rivaroxaban, 15mg, twice a day. I presume a D-Dimer test but cant be sure


Ahhh, now your wife is Oscar's Rivaroxaban twin  Except a smaller dose and a lot more money! Hope she's doing okay.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Good morning from a somewhat battered by a storm seaside.

Work for me today so I won't get chance to be on until later, so @ewelsh I am sending you, Pippa and your family love and strength. Thinking of you, I know you're a brave and stoic woman, but I know it will still be tough. Much love xx


----------



## lymorelynn

Thinking of you today, dear Emma @ewelsh , as you say goodbye to your beloved Pippa 
Today, I am leaving the girls in the care of their daddy while I get the train to Bristol to spend a long weekend with my daughter and family  Looking at the memories that come up on Facebook I was there, this time, four years ago for a Cat Chat meet up :Cat Anyone still here who did that one? Another member and I got rather lost round Bristol docks, looking for the hostel boat where she was staying


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Good Morning 

Woken around midnight by thunder and lightening - but no rain ! Drifted off back to sleep but awake again at 2am in need of tea and painkillers for my neck This time wasn't so lucky and didn't drift off till about 4am. But as per usual, Lily took the opportunity to climb on top of me for cuddles  Think I'll be needing the shower on full power to wake me up properly this morning ready for my shift at my local hospice charity shop !

@Mrs Funkin hope your work day goes smoothly and better than Tuesday

@BarneyBobCat hope the meds kick in quickly for Mrs BBC  I remember years ago having to give my Mum the injections - I was quite capable of doing it but it wasn't any fun for either of us.

@ewelsh Sending (((((((((((hugs)))))))))))))))) Emma


----------



## BarneyBobCat

I can't say the tablets have made any difference so far unfortunately, although I guess shes only had 4 out of a course of 49. X-ray on Saturday will tell us whether its a clot or not so we will find out soon.

Best wishes for today @ewelsh


----------



## Charity

Good morning.

First a message for @ewelsh, I know how brave and strong you always are Emma. Sending you lots of love and hugs on this difficult day. Don't forget Sophie is waiting to take her little pal to her forever home.

The furball alarm woke me up again this morning.  As soon as I've had breakfast I'm off to Pets at Home for the hairball treats. He's always a bit quiet when he's had a furball so it must be quite uncomfortable.

OH's off to have a hearing test, he suffers from tinnitus which doesn't help, and I've been trying to get him to have a test for years.

I'm swopping my winter and summer wardrobe later. I took everything out yesterday thinking that the bag in the bottom of my wardrobe contained my summer clothing so I could get it all done by teatime, only to find it was full of Christmas stuff! OH had to go and search the loft and brought down two bags, mumbling why didn't I label things so he knew what was what.


----------



## Cully

It's been raining overnight and feels lovely and fresh this morning. So often it just feels airless, so 'happy rain'.
Saw both of our resident foxes last night but was shocked to see the smaller one with hardly any tail hair. Guess that's Mrs fox. Mr fox has a nice thick brush and healthy coat.
I had a quick search and found it could be just winter coat shedding and not mange.. That would make sense given the time of year and there are probably cubs around.
They seem to take turns coming for food, not wanting to leave their babies alone.

Nothing special on today, just doing my recycling and kitchen and bathroom scrub up.
I need to find some paperwork for tomorrow as I'm seeing the Dr about my arthritic neck and to see if he thinks it really is neuropathy causing my leg pain. Oh joy!

@ewelsh , sending you lots of strength to help you through a difficult day. We will all be thinking of you ((hugs)).


----------



## GingerNinja

Good morning. We finally had some rain last night but not nearly enough, I expect that only the top cm or so is wet but the grass will be happy.

@ewelsh I'm sorry to hear that Pippa's health has declined so much. Sending love and strength for today xx


----------



## SbanR

Good morning folks. We had ferocious thunderstorms yesterday evening. With lightning too!
Feeling nice and fresh now but the wind is bitter

Emma @ewelsh sending you love and hugs on this difficult day. Xxx


----------



## ewelsh

Thank you all for your thoughts and wishes.

Pippa went to sleep in my arms, it was all so peaceful. I definitely made the right decision and feel a little relieved as I was terrified she would be in pain or distress.

I do not know how I will fill my time as she consumed so much of it especially for this last year since loosing my Sophie, but in time, as we all have to, I will adjust to life without her. It's so sad having her by my side every day for 16yrs and now she is gone.

A rather lovely piece of music came on the radio whilst I was driving home, one of my favourites John Rutter - lord bless you and keep you. X

So now my old girl is young again, full eye sight, full hearing, no pain, no stiffness and running around with her old friend.


----------



## bluesunbeam

Very sad news about your beautiful girl Pippa, ewelsh. What a lovely picture to pay tribute to her. Knowing she felt secure and loved in your arms as she drifted away from all her pain is about all you can hope for in these very sad circumstances. Pippa and you and your family are in my thoughts today.


----------



## oliviarussian

ewelsh said:


> Thank you all for your thoughts and wishes.
> 
> Pippa went to sleep in my arms, it was all so peaceful. I definitely made the right decision and feel a little relieved as I was terrified she would be in pain or distress.
> 
> I do not know how I will fill my time as she consumed so much of it especially for this last year since loosing my Sophie, but in time, as we all have to, I will adjust to life without her. It's so sad having her by my side every day for 16yrs and now she is gone.
> 
> A rather lovely piece of music came on the radio whilst I was driving home, one of my favourites John Rutter - lord bless you and keep you. X
> 
> So now my old girl is young again, full eye sight, full hearing, no pain, no stiffness and running around with her old friend.
> 
> View attachment 491113


Sleep tight Pippa, What a life you had and what joy you brought to your folks, you will be so missed and leave a huge hole in their hearts but I'm sure they wouldn't have missed a single second it… Run free with Sophie 
Big hugs Emma xx


----------



## buffie

Run free Pippa
You are going to be sorely missed xxx

Thinking of you Emma xx


----------



## lullabydream

Sorry for your loss @ewelsh

Run free Pippa


----------



## Willsee

So sorry about Pippa @ewelsh she had a wonderful life with you and you have beautiful memories.

Run free Pippa xxxx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh Pippa, that little cheeky face! Your family will miss you but they love you so much that they had to let you leave them. Go well, Pippa, safe in the knowledge that you are truly loved. Hope you are as okay as can be expected @ewelsh lots of love xx


----------



## Ali71

Good morning everyone… we made it through another week 
sending happy Friday vibes to you all and an extra hug for @ewelsh after a sad day. Xxx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Morning all, I've been awake ages and I really wanted a little more sleep after three very long and very busy days. Not back until Tuesday now thank goodness. Today will involve a tiny run, shopping, cleaning, washing, hopefully a couple of quick garden jobs…oh and being at the Prince's beck and call 

Pah! Forecast is shocking, so scratch "washing" from the list…

@ewelsh Mrs F cuddle incoming xx


----------



## Willsee

Morning, gosh I'm so bad at this :Arghh.

Friday is usually my day off but I'm going in for some training so up early. It's due to rain a bit today so at least I won't be missing out on a lovely day at home.

Busy weekend a head, wedding on Saturday then off to Eype on Sunday to try out our roof tent on our new car for one night .

Sending you hugs @ewelsh xxxx


----------



## Charity

Good morning from a bleary eyed household.

I thought I heard Purdey being sick at 5.40 so I whispered to my OH loudly 'are you awake? Usually he pretends he's asleep, but, this morning, he got up, as did I in case it was cats not dog. That's three mornings running I've been up before 6 :Yawn. Unfortunately, or fortunately depending on how you look at it, it was a false alarm, nobody had been sick much to my OH's disgust. :Grumpy

I'm hoping the fact Toppy hasn't been sick is due to my plying them with the recommended hairball treats yesterday. :Joyful

Hoping for a nice quiet day today so can catch up with a few jobs.

Thinking of you this morning @ewelsh.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Good Morning 

@Charity I got woken by the furball alarm this morning - at least Lily waited until a reasonable hour (7am), but why of why, does it always have to be on carpet ? Kitchen and bathroom floors are both tiled so much easier to clean:Arghh

@Mrs Funkin make sure you take it easy today after the week you've had  Looks like rain forecast here today as well so, like you, washing will be waiting till another day !

Doing another shift at the charity shop this afternoon but tbh the way I feel this morning wish I hadn't agreed to go in  Hopefully I'll feel more "able" later !! Nothing planned for this weekend except for the usual round of food shopping and housework.


----------



## lymorelynn

Good morning from Bristol 
My grand-kitty Dexter came to share my bed :Cat


----------



## SbanR

Good morning from a mizzerly Midlands. Another who didn't get much sleep last night; woke at 3 and had trouble getting back to sleep
A lazy day on the cards I think. Might get round to mopping the floor.

Hugs to @ewelsh xx


----------



## ewelsh

Good early afternoon, no wonder I was struggling to breathe, its all your virtual hugs  thank you guys.


After an awful nights sleep, I was late getting up so rushed my morning jobs and sat down for my breakfast, Libby joined me, she was so loving, so gentle rubbing my head and kissing me, I was so touched thinking what a lovely cat she is trying to make Mummy feel better, then reality kicked in when she put her head down into my milky bowl of porridge and had a good lick then left….there’s no fool like an old fool hey! 

Miserable wet gloomy day here, damned annoying as I have the home dog groomer coming at 1.00 to turn my brown Wesite’s into white clean Westie’s - for all of 5 mins, she talks for England Wales Scotland and Ireland, its horrendous, permanent send for 3 hours, so I thought I would keep busy in the garden today and leave her to it, but oh no its pouring :Arghh I will have to find some ear plugs!



Have a good day every one and thank you again xxx


----------



## Cully

Late for me, sorry, so good afternoon.
I had to be up and out early this morning for a Dr's appointment the other side of town. Then climbed a mini Mt Everest and had a look round our Lidl which I've never been in before. It looks promising, but will have to wait until I've got more oomph (I really did climb Everest).
I had dressed for a warm day like an idiot and got soaked to the skin, so did Asda (Moo's salmon terrine and treats), Primark and Poundland, then got the bus home £50 lighter. Still drenched!!!
Lovely son made me a coffee while I wrapped up in my cosy dressing gown. Then we gave Moo her Encore tuna loin treat . "She'll never eat all that!" said he of little faith as she polished it off. Good girl Moo, that showed him.
And now here I am busy catching up, and saying I'll just have one more piece of my birthday treat chocolate bar, still in my cosies.

Extra hugs @ewelsh . I'm so pleased you have the furries around you. 'Oh Libby, cheeky girl', made me chuckle






.

Hope everyone finds something lovely to do over the weekend, whether it's off somewhere nice, just curling up with a book or catching up with a box set you've been meaning to watch.xx


----------



## BarneyBobCat

First time I've worked from home in ages and now I remember how difficult it can be:


----------



## Charity

BarneyBobCat said:


> First time I've worked from home in ages and now I remember how difficult it can be:
> View attachment 491225


Oh Barney, you are funny, not to mention in the way


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Good Morning  Mr Sun is up and about but it's decidedly chilly so far 

Food shopping, laundry, vacuum, dusting all on my to do list today along with emptying and cleaning Lily's litter trays ! Then I'll probably need a nap to recover


----------



## Willsee

Morning, we’re off to photograph a wedding and the weather looks good


----------



## Ali71

Morning Campers 
Probably the nicest morning of the week for cycling and I had no energy to go!! One lot of laundry on the line, the other will be done when I get back. I've hauled myself into work (just for the morning) and then that's it. pottering about, sofa or garden, weather depending! 
Hope you all have a perfect day x


----------



## Charity

Good Saturday morning.

Not a lot on today but no doubt will find a few jobs to do and get out in the garden. It's a fair day and hopefully the sun will shine later.

OH made some bread yesterday, he's getting quite good at it, almost as good as Hovis, so that's on the menu for breakfast.

Bunty and Toppy are waiting for the birds to go back to bed before they are allowed out.

That's all from me today.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Morning  little lie in this morning small didn’t wake us until 6:30! If I’d not woken in the night for ages that would have been brilliant  

It’s pretty nice, we are about to cycle to parkrun, run slowly (10k race tomorrow) and we have pals coming for the race so they are staying tonight. I didn’t do many of the things I wanted to do yesterday but I did make a red, white and blue rag wreath for the front door. I’ve just added a bit more red into it and will hang it when I get back from the park. 

Missed the boat on getting washing out before going out though. 

Small boy has had his weigh in - still the same 4.4kg, so no more weight loss thank goodness. He’s been this weight for a long time now. 

Right, best get sorted! Happy Caturday


----------



## ewelsh

Good morning


Can someone tell me what to wear today please, I seem to be changing umpteen times a day, socks on socks off, flip flops on off and slippers found, cardi on off its driving me mad.

Today I run the gauntlet at the recycling centre again, then the dreaded post office  I never seem to find a day where there is no queue and WHY do I always go behind the lady who talks non stop, is deaf, fiddles with her purse and pays with 1p and takes much longer than everyone else 



I will definitely need chocolate today :Smuggrin


----------



## buffie

Morning all.
Sorry for the no show the last couple of mornings.
Its sunny out there but that means nothing , it could be persisting down within 10 minutes.
@ewelsh If you are venturing out do what we do here,take wellies,bikini ,thermals and a brolly that should cover most eventualities 
I have set up the wildlife camera as I'm pretty sure there is at least one fox cub , the Pampas Grass has been getting a bit of " attention "

Nothing much planned for the day but will be watching the F1 highlights later .........I wonder what the Drama Llama will be bleating about this week 
Have a good weekend everyone x


----------



## Charity

Talking of dramas, we've had one this morning.

I was enjoying my after breakfast cuppa earlier and Bunty and Toppy were out. Suddenly heard a loud scrabbling noise, know it well, so looked out of the window and there was Toppy up on the top of the fence adjoining our neighbours in the cat netting. :Jawdrop Obviously, cat next door had been up there on the other side. The only way Toppy can get there is to climb up the trellis to the shed roof and jump across to the fence. Oh heavens, he is such a worry as climbing was never going to be an Olympic sport for Toppy and he's already had two falls this week.  Both OH and I rushed out to help him. First he somehow lost his footing and fell, don't think he made ground level, but he was then hauling himself up again to the top of the fence. 

We have a gate to stop them both getting behind the shed where its possible to jump onto the roof but when we had high winds recently the latch broke so OH had secured it with rope. Now, of course, it's taking him about 3-4 minutes to get the rope loose while I'm quietly trying to pacify Toppy. Very loud and threatening yowling is coming from next door where, obviously, their cat is watching. :Nailbiting Toppy is not sure what to do, he can't turn round because of the netting and the jump to below is too far.

OH who has now got to where he is tries to lift him down and gets back claws in his hand in the panic and struggle so lets him go. He's now moaning he's bleeding  so I reach up to Toppy and he lets me lift him down, though his weight and the stretching doesn't do my back a lot of good....ouch! 

Toppy is happy to let me take him inside and he lays quietly on the bed in semi shock. Bunty goes and tries to help but gets a good kicking for her troubles as he wants to be left alone.

So, cat rescued, injured OH patched up and peace is restored. Big sigh!


----------



## Cully

BarneyBobCat said:


> First time I've worked from home in ages and now I remember how difficult it can be:
> View attachment 491225


That's the problem with temporary staff. No motivation and a tendency to power nap.


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> Talking of dramas, we've had one this morning.
> 
> I was enjoying my after breakfast cuppa earlier and Bunty and Toppy were out. Suddenly heard a loud scrabbling noise, know it well, so looked out of the window and there was Toppy up on the top of the fence adjoining our neighbours in the cat netting. :Jawdrop Obviously, cat next door had been up there on the other side. The only way Toppy can get there is to climb up the trellis to the shed roof and jump across to the fence. Oh heavens, he is such a worry as climbing was never going to be an Olympic sport for Toppy and he's already had two falls this week.  Both OH and I rushed out to help him. First he somehow lost his footing and fell, don't think he made ground level, but he was then hauling himself up again to the top of the fence.
> 
> We have a gate to stop them both getting behind the shed where its possible to jump onto the roof but when we had high winds recently the latch broke so OH had secured it with rope. Now, of course, it's taking him about 3-4 minutes to get the rope loose while I'm quietly trying to pacify Toppy. Very loud and threatening yowling is coming from next door where, obviously, their cat is watching. :Nailbiting Toppy is not sure what to do, he can't turn round because of the netting and the jump to below is too far.
> 
> OH who has now got to where he is tries to lift him down and gets back claws in his hand in the panic and struggle so lets him go. He's now moaning he's bleeding  so I reach up to Toppy and he lets me lift him down, though his weight and the stretching doesn't do my back a lot of good....ouch!
> 
> Toppy is happy to let me take him inside and he lays quietly on the bed in semi shock. Bunty goes and tries to help but gets a good kicking for her troubles as he wants to be left alone.
> 
> So, cat rescued, injured OH patched up and peace is restored. Big sigh!


Crikey Toppy doesn't do things by half does he?


----------



## Charity

Cully said:


> Crikey Toppy doesn't do things by half does he?


I hate to say it but he is such a clumsy oaf. :Meh Not his fault really as he's never had very strong back legs. Bunty, on the other hand, has the dexterity of a gazelle, she can jump and climb anything.


----------



## buffie

Charity said:


> Talking of dramas, we've had one this morning.
> 
> I was enjoying my after breakfast cuppa earlier and Bunty and Toppy were out. Suddenly heard a loud scrabbling noise, know it well, so looked out of the window and there was Toppy up on the top of the fence adjoining our neighbours in the cat netting. :Jawdrop Obviously, cat next door had been up there on the other side. The only way Toppy can get there is to climb up the trellis to the shed roof and jump across to the fence. Oh heavens, he is such a worry as climbing was never going to be an Olympic sport for Toppy and he's already had two falls this week.  Both OH and I rushed out to help him. First he somehow lost his footing and fell, don't think he made ground level, but he was then hauling himself up again to the top of the fence.
> 
> We have a gate to stop them both getting behind the shed where its possible to jump onto the roof but when we had high winds recently the latch broke so OH had secured it with rope. Now, of course, it's taking him about 3-4 minutes to get the rope loose while I'm quietly trying to pacify Toppy. Very loud and threatening yowling is coming from next door where, obviously, their cat is watching. :Nailbiting Toppy is not sure what to do, he can't turn round because of the netting and the jump to below is too far.
> 
> OH who has now got to where he is tries to lift him down and gets back claws in his hand in the panic and struggle so lets him go. He's now moaning he's bleeding  so I reach up to Toppy and he lets me lift him down, though his weight and the stretching doesn't do my back a lot of good....ouch!
> 
> Toppy is happy to let me take him inside and he lays quietly on the bed in semi shock. Bunty goes and tries to help but gets a good kicking for her troubles as he wants to be left alone.
> 
> So, cat rescued, injured OH patched up and peace is restored. Big sigh!


Sorry didn't mean to laugh but must confess to failing miserably ............


----------



## buffie

Charity said:


> I hate to say it but he is such a clumsy oaf. :Meh Not his fault really as he's never had very strong back legs. Bunty, on the other hand, has the dexterity of a gazelle, she can jump and climb anything.


Sounds a bit like Meeko he acts before he engages his brain and has the grace and elegance of an elephant at the ice rink


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> I hate to say it but he is such a clumsy oaf. :Meh Not his fault really as he's never had very strong back legs. Bunty, on the other hand, has the dexterity of a gazelle, she can jump and climb anything.


Well Misty can dance like a little ballerina pirouetting to catch the daddy long legs in the garden. She's quite dainty then. But she's also like a bull in a china shop as she sends things crashing and flying around indoors.
No more adventures today I hope.


----------



## buffie

Managed to capture this on the WL camera .Looks like I was right there is only one cub this year


----------



## GingerNinja

Oh Toppy what a drama!

My two are the other way round, the ginger is a ninja and Luna, well she made more noise than I did coming down the stairs (when we had stairs)


----------



## Charity

buffie said:


> Managed to capture this on the WL camera .Looks like I was right there is only one cub this year


That's lovely @buffie, lucky you. Mum looks a bit mangey though.


----------



## buffie

Charity said:


> That's lovely @buffie, lucky you. Mum looks a bit mangey though.


She does look a bit tatty but it is more her colouring than anything , she has a lot of grey/black hair through her coat on both hind legs.
I have had lots of varying coat colours over the years from deep red through to nearly dark brown/black.


----------



## ewelsh

Oh Toppy :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Good Morning  

Looks like another dry, sunny day ahead so perhaps I'll get the laundry done that I didn't manage to do yesterday Other than that no plans for today as I've had another rotten night - think I may have managed about 3-4 hours in total. Can't stop my mind going round in circles whilst I wait for the full results of the MRI I had on my neck back in March - due to get those on Tuesday and then I've a follow up appointment with a neurologist the following week to discuss the findings. (The initial results show something in the base of my skull that, apparently, shouldn't be there )


----------



## Charity

Good morning. Lovely sunny day so good to be outside if you can. I'm just sitting and watching out of the window and in the angle of the early morning sun its amazing how many insects are flying about, there are loads, and spiders' webs sparkling, none of which you see when you are outside. We are not alone . 

Having a lazy day. We're having bacon sarnies for lunch. My mother would turn in her grave if she knew we don't have a proper Sunday roast lunch every week. :Jawdrop

Have a nice day


----------



## Cully

Bertie'sMum said:


> Good Morning
> 
> Looks like another dry, sunny day ahead so perhaps I'll get the laundry done that I didn't manage to do yesterday Other than that no plans for today as I've had another rotten night - think I may have managed about 3-4 hours in total. Can't stop my mind going round in circles whilst I wait for the full results of the MRI I had on my neck back in March - due to get those on Tuesday and then I've a follow up appointment with a neurologist the following week to discuss the findings. (The initial results show something in the base of my skull that, apparently, shouldn't be there )


Oh dear that's so worrying, especially having to wait for results. Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> Good morning. Lovely sunny day so good to be outside if you can. I'm just sitting and watching out of the window and in the angle of the early morning sun its amazing how many insects are flying about, there are loads, and spiders' webs sparkling, none of which you see when you are outside. We are not alone .
> 
> Having a lazy day. We're having bacon sarnies for lunch. My mother would turn in her grave if she knew we don't have a proper Sunday roast lunch every week. :Jawdrop
> 
> Have a nice day


Ha ha, yes me too. For that generation Sunday roast dinner was just a thing you did, and we, devoted daughters, carried on with the tradition. 
Hope you enjoy you bacon sarnies. I've got sos n mash.


----------



## BarneyBobCat

I do a Sunday roast most weeks - its one of my favourite meals


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Living on my own I never do a Sunday Roast - to get one I have to wait to be invited to my sister's


----------



## ewelsh

Bertie'sMum said:


> Good Morning
> 
> Looks like another dry, sunny day ahead so perhaps I'll get the laundry done that I didn't manage to do yesterday Other than that no plans for today as I've had another rotten night - think I may have managed about 3-4 hours in total. Can't stop my mind going round in circles whilst I wait for the full results of the MRI I had on my neck back in March - due to get those on Tuesday and then I've a follow up appointment with a neurologist the following week to discuss the findings. (The initial results show something in the base of my skull that, apparently, shouldn't be there )


@Bertie'sMum waiting is the worst part, you will drive yourself mad with "what if's" it could be an old fracture even, so try and keep busy I know that's not easy, but you can't change anything YET, but you can see the neurologist who can sort out what ever is going on 

So crack on with your washing and enjoy this beautiful day  I am here any time you need to chat xx


----------



## ewelsh

Glorious day here too, I even have my flip flops on, now I have said that the clouds will turn grey. Not much planned for today apart from strimming, I hate this job talk about back breaking work and its so messy, afterwards I always look like I have been in a fight and rolled in the grass cuttings :Hilarious but once it is done I wont have to do it for another 5 weeks, yipppeeeee. This afternoon I will force myself to sit down outside and do some crocheting, I have started a sofa throw :Happy a very small sofa by the way :Smuggrin


----------



## GingerNinja

Good morning (just), beautiful day here!
I'm going to do some weeding, washing and other boring stuff.

Roast chicken for me tonight  easy no standing dinner!

@Bertie'sMum I hope you don't worry as much today x

Have a lovely day!


----------



## Charity

Bertie'sMum said:


> Good Morning
> 
> Looks like another dry, sunny day ahead so perhaps I'll get the laundry done that I didn't manage to do yesterday Other than that no plans for today as I've had another rotten night - think I may have managed about 3-4 hours in total. Can't stop my mind going round in circles whilst I wait for the full results of the MRI I had on my neck back in March - due to get those on Tuesday and then I've a follow up appointment with a neurologist the following week to discuss the findings. (The initial results show something in the base of my skull that, apparently, shouldn't be there )


Sorry you're having such a worry @Bertie'sMum and didn't sleep. I know its no comfort but at least once you get your results you will know what's what and can move ahead. Better than letting your imagination run riot.


----------



## Charity

ewelsh said:


> Glorious day here too, I even have my flip flops on, now I have said that the clouds will turn grey. Not much planned for today apart from strimming, I hate this job talk about back breaking work and its so messy, afterwards I always look like I have been in a fight and rolled in the grass cuttings :Hilarious but once it is done I wont have to do it for another 5 weeks, yipppeeeee. This afternoon I will force myself to sit down outside and do some crocheting, I have started a sofa throw :Happy a very small sofa by the way :Smuggrin


What, this small?


----------



## urbantigers

Morning/afternoon!

Sorry I’ve not managed to keep up with this thread. I didn’t sleep well last week and Kito is getting me up earlier and earlier. Talking of Kito - I think I have made a mistake in growing some indoor grass for him. He’s just gorging on it and making himself sick. I’ve just found a few blades of grass vomited up from earlier and cleaned that. He’s been eating grass whilst I’m sat here with coffee, and now just vomited some up again. He eats anything green. I can’t have any plants at all - not even herbs - as he eats everything.

My mobility scooter is playing up again so yesterday’s plans were scuppered but I had a nice day with a friend at a garden centre and bought way too many plants. I’m going to have a busy afternoon planting them and think I may not have enough pots.

I used to have a Sunday roast most days, even when on my own, as it gave me leftover meat for lunchtime salads during the week. We always had Sunday roast when I was a child - Yorkshire puddings with everything! But now that I work from home lunches are a bit more made up as I go along, so I’ve got out of the habit. I am having lamb shoulder with harissa for supper today - does that count as Sunday roast?!

I feel sort of guilty sat here in my dressing gown at this time, but if I don’t have a lie in to catch up on sleep once a week I can’t function. Think it might be time to take a shower now though.


----------



## ewelsh

Charity said:


> What, this small?
> 
> View attachment 491371


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Good morning  I missed a whole day here yesterday as we were doing our local 10k, then we were drinking in the sunshine until 7pm, so I'm a little bit crispy around the edges now.

So, for today - I was awoken to a slightly croaky sounding meow at 5am. Laid here listening to the rain and thinking it's good for the lawn. Hopefully the rain will stop soon so I can do some washing after having guests. This is going to sound very grumpy now but the one night stays are so troublesome…all that washing and ironing for one night!

Have a good week, all. I hope you get an explanation soon @Bertie'sMum about what is going on xx


----------



## urbantigers

Morning! Kito got up at 4.50 this morning and immediately started up with his version of the dawn chorus. I sushed him for a bit (probably making more noise than he was) but admitted defeat at 5.10. If I lived in the middle of nowhere, I’d put a pillow over my head and ignore him. Sadly, I have neighbours.

I got all of my plants planted yesterday except for 2 herbs - ran out of pots and compost. I got so carried away I didn’t get my lamb sorted in time so that is today’s supper. I had nothing else easy to make so ended up with a takeaway - nasi goreng for Sunday “lunch”. I’m suffering the after effects of gardening today but glad I got everything in. I planted up 2 containers with flowers, some runner beans, herbs and 4 plants into the ground. When I take my first work break I’ll wander out to see whether they are still there. One of the plants I put into the ground was a small delphinium. Last time I planted one of those it disappeared overnight…. I also have squiggles that cause havoc. I put wire mesh over the top of my pots when I plant seeds or bulbs, but that’s hard to put down when planting more established plants. I then went out with the hosepipe as no rain was forecast until later today, so of course it then started raining yesterday evening.

Gas man coming today to service the boiler.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Good Morning 

@Mrs Funkin please send the rain our way - my garden could do with a really good soak. Every time they've forecast rain lately all we seem to get is a short shower, only enough to wet the top inch or two so I still have to go out with the hose to make any real difference  I've just checked and we're due "light rain" at about 12o/c - I also see that the temperature is going to be quite a few degrees down on yesterday !

Apart from handing in my repeat prescription at the pharmacy this morning I've nothing else planned for today - perhaps another visit to the garden centre is in order ? Haven't been for a couple of weeks so withdrawal symptoms are kicking in


----------



## Charity

Good morning. Gloomy day which suits my mood. I had a horrible night, not much sleep so feeling :Yuck:Yuck:Yuck and ended up in the living room at about 3.00 a.m. My back pain has now transferred itself to my thigh the last few days. I've made an appointment at the physio on Thursday as fed up. :Banghead 

I'm meant to be going out with a friend this morning but think I'll have to give it a miss. 

Sainsburys shop arriving at lunchtime, I go for the four hour slot but they always come at lunchtime. 

This afternoon and tonight I shall be watching Chelsea Flower Show, love it. Went there a couple of times years ago though I prefer the Hampton Court show. 

I see Carol Kirkwood announced her engagement on BBC Breakfast this morning. She's 59 so never give up hope.


----------



## ewelsh

Good morning

Poor @Charity your aches and pains are having a party now aren't they, I wonder if your new massager has aggravated a nerve! Roll on Thursday and take it easy today.

I am not sure what kind of day we will have here but everything is very still a bit like calm before the storm. I slept like a log last night and dreamed I kissed Tom Cruise  ( its only because I am going to see Top Gun this week and watched the old Top Gun to refresh my memory) anyone else going to see it?

I too have home grocery deliveries and that's about it for me today,

Have a lovely day everyone.


----------



## Cully

Good Monday everyone. Rain forecast but none here yet. My little furry barometer is in her window seat, having been out, had a good sniff and decided indoors is the best option today. I'll do the same.
Woke up with dreadful head and shoulder pain. I've been expecting it since going out on Friday. I hate going anywhere now as the aftermath can be so painful and long lasting. Why can't I go out without moving???:Inpain
There's a strange smell that needs investigating under the kitchen sink but no way I can get to it atm. :Stinkyfeet
Anyone got a little minion I can send in with a torch?


----------



## oliviarussian

ewelsh said:


> Good morning
> 
> I am not sure what kind of day we will have here but everything is very still a bit like calm before the storm. I slept like a log last night and dreamed *I kissed Tom Cruise*  ( its only because I am going to see Top Gun this week and watched the old Top Gun to refresh my memory) anyone else going to see it?
> 
> I too have home grocery deliveries and that's about it for me today,
> 
> Have a lovely day everyone.


Ewwwww!!!!!


----------



## Bethanjane22

Good Morning!

Back down to earth with a bang today! Going back to work after 9 days off, a trip to Rome, an engagement and my 30th Birthday, is proving to be a struggle! Over 150 emails to go through this morning, wish me luck!


----------



## Charity

Cully said:


> Good Monday everyone. Rain forecast but none here yet. My little furry barometer is in her window seat, having been out, had a good sniff and decided indoors is the best option today. I'll do the same.
> Woke up with dreadful head and shoulder pain. I've been expecting it since going out on Friday. I hate going anywhere now as the aftermath can be so painful and long lasting. Why can't I go out without moving???:Inpain
> There's a strange smell that needs investigating under the kitchen sink but no way I can get to it atm. :Stinkyfeet
> Anyone got a little minion I can send in with a torch?


Oh dear, I think we will have to form the NITBOH Club (Not in the Best of Health) :Meh. I tried to phone my doctor's surgery a while ago and was told they can't make appointments and I have to fill in the e-consult form online. If I got in my car and actually drove to the surgery I would be able to make an appointment and what if I didn't have a computer? You are supposed to get a phone call from a doctor within 24 hours once you fill in the form online but my last two experiences, it was four days later. I'll just wait for the physio on Thursday. epressed

Hope you feel better soon @Cully.


----------



## ewelsh

oliviarussian said:


> Ewwwww!!!!!


Don't you like Tom @oliviarussian


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> Oh dear, I think we will have to form the NITBOH Club (Not in the Best of Health) :Meh. I tried to phone my doctor's surgery a while ago and was told they can't make appointments and I have to fill in the e-consult form online. If I got in my car and actually drove to the surgery I would be able to make an appointment and what if I didn't have a computer? You are supposed to get a phone call from a doctor within 24 hours once you fill in the form online but my last two experiences, it was four days later. I'll just wait for the physio on Thursday. epressed
> 
> Hope you feel better soon @Cully.


My friend who doesn't have, nor want, internet access just walks to the surgery less than ten minutes away, pops a letter in the box, and usually has a phone call from them within 2 hours. There's a lot to be said for the old ways.
I think you're right about a niche health club. Have we all been keeping aches and pains to ourselves because of covid demands, but now feel it's ok to let loose?
I think I should start a thread called 'Help! My head's falling off!' It's true, at least from looking at my xray there's not much holding it on:Nailbiting!
Do you get much help from physio? I've been referred _again_ but it didn't work last time so don't have much faith now.
How did you get on with your new massager. any good?


----------



## UnderThePaw

Bethanjane22 said:


> Good Morning!
> 
> Back down to earth with a bang today! Going back to work after 9 days off, a trip to Rome, an engagement and my 30th Birthday, is proving to be a struggle! Over 150 emails to go through this morning, wish me luck!


Good morning all (though I've missed it!!) not managed on here in a couple of weeks so missed a lot! @Bethanjane22 did you say you got engaged?? Huge congratulations! And happy birthday! Your holiday sounds lovely. Hope back to work ok!

@Charity hope your day gets better!!


----------



## Charity

Cully said:


> My friend who doesn't have, nor want, internet access just walks to the surgery less than ten minutes away, pops a letter in the box, and usually has a phone call from them within 2 hours. There's a lot to be said for the old ways.
> I think you're right about a niche health club. Have we all been keeping aches and pains to ourselves because of covid demands, but now feel it's ok to let loose?
> I think I should start a thread called 'Help! My head's falling off!' It's true, at least from looking at my xray there's not much holding it on:Nailbiting!
> Do you get much help from physio? I've been referred _again_ but it didn't work last time so don't have much faith now.
> How did you get on with your new massager. any good?


I've always found my physio helped in the past, haven't been for about five years.

The massager is OK though I can only hold it on my back for about five minutes as it then gets heavy. They are all large, why can't they make them the size of a hair dryer. Not sure if its helping, I'm doing so many things. At least the actual back pain has subsided, its now the pain in my leg which is a nuisance. I slipped on ice about twenty years ago which permanently damaged the side of my thigh, though luckily I've never had any pain there but this is where its hurting now.

The flippin' Sainsbury man turned up an hour early when OH was just about to take Purdey out.  No apology or asking whether its convenient. So OH had to deal with that, thank goodness he hadn't gone out already. At least we can now have our lunch though.


----------



## Lurcherlad

I'm not sure why or how, but I was ironing at 0730 this morning …


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> I've always found my physio helped in the past, haven't been for about five years.
> 
> The massager is OK though I can only hold it on my back for about five minutes as it then gets heavy. They are all large, why can't they make them the size of a hair dryer. Not sure if its helping, I'm doing so many things. At least the actual back pain has subsided, its now the pain in my leg which is a nuisance. I slipped on ice about twenty years ago which permanently damaged the side of my thigh, though luckily I've never had any pain there but this is where its hurting now.
> 
> The flippin' Sainsbury man turned up an hour early when OH was just about to take Purdey out.  No apology or asking whether its convenient. So OH had to deal with that, thank goodness he hadn't gone out already. At least we can now have our lunch though.


Does heat work for you? I love my wheat bag but a) the heat doesn't last long enough, and b) it's soooo heavy on the back of my neck. The heat from my shiatsu (sorry if that's the 'dog' spelling) massager is really good but you get beaten up in the process. I'm working my way through stuff and spending a fortune on trial and error.
Oh that's so annoying when the delivery comes early. I don't mind a few minutes, and at least my drivers bring the stuff indoors. I couldn't manage otherwise.
Hope you had something nice for lunch, and Purdey didn't mind waiting for her walk.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Cully said:


> Does heat work for you? I love my wheat bag but a) the heat doesn't last long enough, and b) it's soooo heavy on the back of my neck. The heat from my shiatsu (sorry if that's the 'dog' spelling) massager is really good but you get beaten up in the process. I'm working my way through stuff and spending a fortune on trial and error.
> Oh that's so annoying when the delivery comes early. I don't mind a few minutes, and at least my drivers bring the stuff indoors. I couldn't manage otherwise.
> Hope you had something nice for lunch, and Purdey didn't mind waiting for her walk.


I've got an electric heat pad - like a small blanket with a heat element inside. A bit like this one
https://www.dreamlanduk.co.uk/uk/in...MIu4e7y9319wIVSPlRCh3wJwFkEAQYBSABEgJzFfD_BwE
but mine came from Boots many years ago. It's ideal for any part of your body as it will "drape" around neck, knees, shoulders, back etc. and being electric stays warm as long as it's plugged in. I've found it invaluable when my back is bad and it's been a real boon with my bad neck 

It also comes in handy as a warm lap blanket in the winter when I don't want to turn the heating on


----------



## Cully

Bertie'sMum said:


> t also comes in handy as a warm lap blanket in the winter when I don't want to turn the heating on


Did _Lily_ write this?:Hilarious


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Cully said:


> Did _Lily_ write this?:Hilarious


Errr, no ! Actually she doesn't like blankets or throws of any sort - I can absolutely guarantee she won't get on my lap if I'm using one  As I've never known a cat not to like blankets I've come to the conclusion that she must have had a "bad" experience with one before coming to me !


----------



## Charity

Cully said:


> Does heat work for you? I love my wheat bag but a) the heat doesn't last long enough, and b) it's soooo heavy on the back of my neck. The heat from my shiatsu (sorry if that's the 'dog' spelling) massager is really good but you get beaten up in the process. I'm working my way through stuff and spending a fortune on trial and error.
> Oh that's so annoying when the delivery comes early. I don't mind a few minutes, and at least my drivers bring the stuff indoors. I couldn't manage otherwise.
> Hope you had something nice for lunch, and Purdey didn't mind waiting for her walk.


I've just bought a new wheatbag but the lavender smell is rather cloying. It is a pain that they don't last very long so you have to keep topping up.

@Bertie'sMum, that looks a lot better and being multi purpose, I might get one of those, thank you.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Charity said:


> @Bertie'sMum, that looks a lot better and being multi purpose, I might get one of those, thank you.


I can honestly say that I've never regretted getting mine


----------



## GingerNinja

I can highly recommend this .. can be put in the freezer or microwaved to have as a great pad. I've not used a wheat one so not sure if it stays warm for longer, but it seems like a while to me .

I keep one in the freezer and one in the cupboard 

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B07XQK77LR/ref=cm_sw_r_apan_i_FYKCV4QXDFYTBQDE9AS9?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## SbanR

Charity said:


> I've just bought a new wheatbag but the lavender smell is rather cloying. It is a pain that they don't last very long so you have to keep topping up.
> 
> @Bertie'sMum, that looks a lot better and being multi purpose, I might get one of those, thank you.


Looks interesting; might get it but waiting on Charity's review first!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Morning, sunny here after a night of more rain. Work today, so no doubt I’ll have brain ache by the end of my shift  

Have a great day everybody.


----------



## urbantigers

Morning. Looks sunny here today too. I hope the rain holds off as I’ve put the bedding on to wash and am hoping my neighbour will hang it out for me so that I don’t have to use the tumble drier. Of course then it will be the most hated household task of all time - trying to get it back on the bed. I just can’t do it!

Both boys settled in bed with me last night but I woke at 4.30 - after way too little sleep - to find I’d been abandoned by both. Kito made a noise and I thought he was going to start up but he didn’t and it was actually Mosi who was a bit of a pain. He wasn’t noisy but in and out of the bedroom chirruping. I was mostly worried he’d get Kito started. Fortunately Kito held off until 5.15am. I actually had a little chat with him last night and told him 5.15 would be acceptable so he must have been listening. I got up and found him at the living room window giving some raucous magpies a telling off. We had some play before I had my shower and now I feel as though I’ve done a full days work. Sadly, I haven’t started yet. Having my first coffee accompanied by Mosi cuddles.

I hope there are fewer aches and pains all round today. I couldn’t move at first when I woke up as my back had completely seized up. Easier now but it feels like a bad pain day brewing what with my back and feet up in arms, my hands hurting, my neck feeling bad and my knee trying to get in on the party. I may need to resort to morphine to get through the day, although will try not to. Mind you, may need that before I attempt the dreaded bed making!


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Good Morning 

@Mrs Funkin my garden says Thank You the rain finally reached us yesterday evening and stayed around for a while  According to the forecast we should have some more today 
Hope your shift today is easier than you expect.



urbantigers said:


> Of course then it will be the most hated household task of all time - trying to get it back on the bed. I just can't do it!


I used to have the same problem (being only 5'2" I just don't have the "reach" !!) until someone told me about the "California Roll" method - also known as the "Burrito" method; if you google "California Roll duvet cover" there are quite a few youtube videos showing how to fit the covers easily 

Today I have physio appointment and then food shopping - I can barely contain my excitement


----------



## Charity

Good morning all.

Off to the vets with Purdey this morning for her ears to be checked and hoping that will be the end of it as they keep saying come back in one month etc.:Meh Thankfully OH will take her in as she gallops from the car to the entrance door and once inside, she likes to do the dance of her people in the waiting room to let everyone know she's arrived . She then sits and stares at the closed door where she knows our lovely vet is. Once inside she's let off the lead and is as good as gold and rolls over for tummy rubs. 

My subscription cat food is arriving this morning. 

Don't mention making beds to me, worst job in the world. :Grumpy

Have a good day and enjoy the sunshine if you've got it.


----------



## Jojomomo

Good morning all  On my way to work, sunny here at the moment but some rain forecast later. Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## ewelsh

Good morning everyone from a rather soggy Lincolnshire, good grief it rained last night, that’s enough now as my roses are about to bloom.



Not much on today, gardening no better time to weed than after a down pour, then pick up dry cleaning and give my Spaniel a hair cut.




Purdey, every day is a happy day when your a Labrador, even at the vets  hope your itchy ears are clear now xxx


----------



## Cully

Aw


Bertie'sMum said:


> Errr, no ! Actually she doesn't like blankets or throws of any sort - I can absolutely guarantee she won't get on my lap if I'm using one  As I've never known a cat not to like blankets I've come to the conclusion that she must have had a "bad" experience with one before coming to me !


 That's a shame if she has been put off sitting on blankets. Does she make biscuits?
Misty just isn't a lap cat. I've mentioned before she prefers a solid surface to stand on and is hesitant with anything her paws might sink into. I've obviously got a very squishy lap!!
Hope your physio goes well later.


----------



## Cully

urbantigers said:


> I hope the rain holds off as I've put the bedding on to wash and am hoping my neighbour will hang it out for me so that I don't have to use the tumble drier. Of course then it will be the most hated household task of all time - trying to get it back on the bed. I just can't do it!





Charity said:


> Don't mention making beds to me, worst job in the world. :Grumpy


Getting a duvet cover on is a nightmare. Have you seen these coverless duvets?
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Coverless-Collection-Bedding-Washable-Hypoallergenic/dp/B


----------



## Charity

Cully said:


> Getting a duvet cover on is a nightmare. Have you seen these coverless duvets?
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Coverless-Collection-Bedding-Washable-Hypoallergenic/dp/B


It's not the duvet which is the problem for me. We've got linked adjustable beds so you can't just go round each side to tuck sheets in, you have to lift the mattresses and tuck sheets in while on the other side of the bed which is a nightmare and definitely not good for anyone's back. Mattresses today seem to get thicker and heavier all the time. :Meh


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> It's not the duvet which is the problem for me. We've got linked adjustable beds so you can't just go round each side to tuck sheets in, you have to lift the mattresses and tuck sheets in while on the other side of the bed which is a nightmare and definitely not good for anyone's back. Mattresses today seem to get thicker and heavier all the time. :Meh


Sorry, I should have remembered you mentioned this before. What a bind.
My problem is that the bed is against a wall so I can only pull it out a couple of inches, and have to climb on to put the bottom sheet on while lying on it! Not easy, especially with a furry creature who wants to explore the small gap between bed and wall.
I have to agree that beds and backs just don't go together:Inpain oof!


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Cully said:


> Aw
> 
> That's a shame if she has been put off sitting on blankets. Does she make biscuits?
> Misty just isn't a lap cat. I've mentioned before she prefers a solid surface to stand on and is hesitant with anything her paws might sink into. I've obviously got a very squishy lap!!
> Hope your physio goes well later.


Lily is definitely a lap cat - as long as I don't have blanket over my knees ! As soon as I sit down she's up and, yes, she does make biscuits whilst giving me an acupuncture treatment at the same time 

Nothing new to report from physio - have to wait till next week when I see the neurologist for the full picture on my MRI results.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Morning. It's sunny and windy, so I'll be up and stripping the spare bed after our guests were here.

This morning the pickle that is the Oscar boy woke us at 5…my words to him as we went downstairs were, "You wait until it's winter and you're all tucked up and I don't disturb you for your tablets…well I will this year!"

Loads to do today but I'll start with a run with pal, think I'll be in my usual state of, "too many things to do, so won't do any of them". I do have a gammon in the fridge to roast today though, will have that later with chips and egg. That will make D happy 

The only job I really absolutely have to do today is attach my bunting flags to the header. Or maybe tomorrow 

I've been wondering @BarneyBobCat did Mrs BBC have a DVT after all?

Hope everyone is well and happy.


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Mrs Funkin said:


> Morning. It's sunny and windy, so I'll be up and stripping the spare bed after our guests were here.
> 
> This morning the pickle that is the Oscar boy woke us at 5…my words to him as we went downstairs were, "You wait until it's winter and you're all tucked up and I don't disturb you for your tablets…well I will this year!"
> 
> Loads to do today but I'll start with a run with pal, think I'll be in my usual state of, "too many things to do, so won't do any of them". I do have a gammon in the fridge to roast today though, will have that later with chips and egg. That will make D happy
> 
> The only job I really absolutely have to do today is attach my bunting flags to the header. Or maybe tomorrow
> 
> I've been wondering @BarneyBobCat did Mrs BBC have a DVT after all?
> 
> Hope everyone is well and happy.


So it wasn't DVT. She had an ultrasound on Saturday morning, top to bottom of her leg. No sign of anything to worry about. They don't know why her blood results had higher levels but there could be many reasons. The advice now is that it might be a trapped nerve - physio booked for Thursday night. Shes stopped the blood thinners. Its good news but shes still not mobile enough and is in pain when walking. Thanks for asking!


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Good Morning  Cloudy and chilly here this morning, hope it brightens/warms up later !

Nothing planned for today - maybe a trip to the garden centre to find something to kill of the suckers from my neighbours cherry tree that keep finding their way into my garden. The general advice is to dig back to the tree and cut the suckers off from where they start, but the tree is some 40' from where the suckers keep appearing - they are very persistent as they have to travel under 30' of crazy paving before they reach the soil in my garden and I can hardly go digging the paving up to get to them 

@Mrs Funkin Lily decided I needed a fur ball alarm this morning  Definitely works !! Fortunately only a little one today


----------



## Charity

BarneyBobCat said:


> So it wasn't DVT. She had an ultrasound on Saturday morning, top to bottom of her leg. No sign of anything to worry about. They don't know why her blood results had higher levels but there could be many reasons. The advice now is that it might be a trapped nerve - physio booked for Thursday night. Shes stopped the blood thinners. Its good news but shes still not mobile enough and is in pain when walking. Thanks for asking!


That's really good news. It's misery I know. Lets hope some physio will help.


----------



## Charity

Good morning. Yes, its that sort of day, wet and windy.

I'm waiting for my physio's to phone before 9.30 they said, they call to discuss your problem before treatment.

11.00 I'm getting a phone call from a bed company. We're getting a new bed hopefully to arrive when the carpets have been laid and I made some enquiries by e-mail about one we liked so they probably want to talk me into buying it.  I hate talking to people by phone as you have no time to think or absorb what's being said, I'd much rather do it by e-mail. Don't you just hate waiting.

Have a good day all.


----------



## urbantigers

Good morning.

Dull and wintry here today. It’s bad enough that I have to work without it being miserable outside.

I managed to get the bed made but it was horrendous. It’s the fitted sheet that causes me the most problems. My bed is against a wall and can’t be pulled out. I struggle to reach over as that hurts my back but then I can’t lift the mattress and struggle to manipulate the corner as my hands are rubbish. All in all it’s awful, but lovely to have clean sheets on the bed. I had cat litter delivered yesterday so did a full scrub and change litter in one tray. I even managed a bit of token vacuuming. No wonder I fell asleep 3 times during Chelsea flower show on tv last night. I had to keep rewinding to watch the bits I’d missed.

Kito made it to 5.25 this morning so I told him he was a good boy but if he wouldn’t mind adding 10 minutes to that tomorrow I’d appreciate it. After I’d gone to bed last night - a bit later than normal - the boys decided to play tag and raced around the place for ages before they settled down. They do know how to pick their times. I think Mosi was the instigator there.


----------



## ewelsh

I'm late, Im late, I'm very very late, good mid morning everyone.

I have already been rushing round the village before my hair appointment after lunch. Went to pay for my MOT ended up answering phone calls for the mechanic and booking people in, I dont know how I get myself into these things sometimes. Picked up dry cleaning ( dont you you just dislike the smell of a dry cleaners ) the dreaded post office and yes 2 older ladies chatting today :Yawn

Then I picked up more wool ready for crochet class tomorrow - to show off my throw ( tiny throw :Hilarious ) they have only sold out of the batch colour I am using :Jawdrop the sales person said " how much have you crochet" I very proudly pulled out my throw, she said " oh, well you have only just started, what is it?, start again with this batch".

I swear I wanted to rugby tackle her over the counter, she has no idea how chuffed I am with my attempt, blood sweat and tears along with a few extra frown lines have gone into it :Arghh










See, thats what you get for showing off :Hilarious


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh no @ewelsh  Don't be disheartened, it's so amazing how people can be so disparaging in one little comment, isn't it?

@BarneyBobCat good news no DVT, hope your beloved is sorted soon.


----------



## SbanR

Good midday. I WAS going out for some weeding as the wind had died down and the sun emerged. But it didn't last and we're back to grey, windy and Cold. So I've changed my mind about the weeding in favour of a siesta in a little while

@ewelsh :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious. Thanks for cheering me up


----------



## Charity

ewelsh said:


> I'm late, Im late, I'm very very late, good mid morning everyone.
> 
> I have already been rushing round the village before my hair appointment after lunch. Went to pay for my MOT ended up answering phone calls for the mechanic and booking people in, I dont know how I get myself into these things sometimes. Picked up dry cleaning ( dont you you just dislike the smell of a dry cleaners ) the dreaded post office and yes 2 older ladies chatting today :Yawn
> 
> Then I picked up more wool ready for crochet class tomorrow - to show off my throw ( tiny throw :Hilarious ) they have only sold out of the batch colour I am using :Jawdrop the sales person said " how much have you crochet" I very proudly pulled out my throw, she said " oh, well you have only just started, what is it?, start again with this batch".
> 
> I swear I wanted to rugby tackle her over the counter, she has no idea how chuffed I am with my attempt, blood sweat and tears along with a few extra frown lines have gone into it :Arghh
> 
> View attachment 491651
> 
> 
> See, thats what you get for showing off :Hilarious


I think that's very good. Ignore the woman, we're impressed. 
Sounds like you've got yourself a job as a mechanic's secretary, you obviously became good friends yesterday. 

I've been on the phone to the bed woman for 3/4 hour and I'm exhausted. You know how you try to write notes on everything they say, then when you come to read it back, you don't understand half of it.  I knew exactly what we wanted but half of it went out of the window after the conversation so I'm almost back to square one and more confused than I was before. Doesn't matter what profession people are in, they talk in a different language to the man (or woman) in the street. 

I tell you, life was never this complicated in the good old days when you didn't have 1001 choices of buying things. :Banghead

The physio call was late and Linda turned out to be Tom instead. He just asked me to describe my symptoms which I thought could have waited until tomorrow.

I need my lunch.


----------



## Cully

I put the dishes in the bowl this morning and they're still there, due to me deciding to see how much extra I'll need for my energy increase so I can work out a monthly budget. Well, you know that feeling when you want to turn back the clock?! Lets just say that's 6 hours I'll never get back and I've achieved absolutely nothing. Nothing new there then!
It's all legs and heads isn't it? I've never seen so many appointments for aches and pains recently, both on here and closer to home. I do hope we all get answers to our problems soon. And @BarneyBobCat I'm so pleased it's not a DVT and can be ruled out.

@Charity I agree completely that life was so much simpler with less choice. With most things we just don't need the variety. Chocolate is chocolate and we loved it back when we only had dairy or plain. Although I do confess to loving salted caramel.
Hope you manage to find a really nice comfortable bed, preferably one that makes itself. If you come across one that does, be sure to give me and @urbantigers a heads up.

@ewelsh , I think your crochet is very impressive, and much better than I've ever done. I've got loads of half started attempts at crafts stashed away which will never see the light of day again. I think I always expect too much too soon.
Nearly teatime and I really fancy a cream tea but will have to make do with a cuppa.


----------



## Charity

Cully said:


> I put the dishes in the bowl this morning and they're still there, due to me deciding to see how much extra I'll need for my energy increase so I can work out a monthly budget. Well, you know that feeling when you want to turn back the clock?! Lets just say that's 6 hours I'll never get back and I've achieved absolutely nothing. Nothing new there then!
> It's all legs and heads isn't it? I've never seen so many appointments for aches and pains recently, both on here and closer to home. I do hope we all get answers to our problems soon. And @BarneyBobCat I'm so pleased it's not a DVT and can be ruled out.
> 
> @Charity I agree completely that life was so much simpler with less choice. With most things we just don't need the variety. Chocolate is chocolate and we loved it back when we only had dairy or plain. Although I do confess to loving salted caramel.
> Hope you manage to find a really nice comfortable bed, preferably one that makes itself. If you come across one that does, be sure to give me and @urbantigers a heads up.
> 
> @ewelsh , I think your crochet is very impressive, and much better than I've ever done. I've got loads of half started attempts at crafts stashed away which will never see the light of day again. I think I always expect too much too soon.
> Nearly teatime and I really fancy a cream tea but will have to make do with a cuppa.


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious A bed that makes itself, what a blissful idea. Perhaps we should do what the Japanese do and sleep on the floor.


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious A bed that makes itself, what a blissful idea. Perhaps we should do what the Japanese do and sleep on the floor.


Yes but who would lift us up again?


----------



## Charity

Cully said:


> Yes but who would lift us up again?


I think you've been on the sherry today


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Good Morning  Here I am at Sparrow's Fart again  Oh for at least one night a week when I can sleep through to a reasonable hour !

Volunteering at charity shop again this morning  Must remember that I have a bag of stuff to take in and donate (it's in the spare room and I keep forgetting to take it with me !) A bed that makes itself ? Think I'd prefer laundry that irons itself  That's the one household task that I could do without - I'm always putting it off until I absolutely have to do it  Worst case scenario is I end up with a month's worth in the basket 

Just checked the weather forecast and I see it's supposed to be a few degrees warmer than yesterday - yes please ! It was so chilly yesterday that my heating came on


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Me too, @Bertie'sMum - though at least I didn't wake up 17 times last night, so every cloud…

Today is shopping morning, it's very sunny too. Won't be buying anything for the freezer though, as when the new ones come on Monday, you can't put things straight in, so the stuff in there now will be in cool bags/box with ice packs. So excited about the new appliances, silly I know.

Might look at putting the bunting up, too. Though I need D's help with that.

Have a good day all.


----------



## urbantigers

Good morning. Another dullish day again here. Ooh - a self making bed! Put me down for one of those!

I fell asleep on the sofa again last night which shows how tired I am this week. I don’t normally do that. I do lie down at some point as it’s more comfortable than sitting all evening (plus I get to the point where I can barely hold myself upright!) but normal I manage to stay awake. It took me 2 hours to watch the chelsea flower show. I started watching only about 5 mins behind real time but nodded off by about 8.30! Roll on weekend. At least I managed to stand for half of my teeth brushing this morning - a whole minute! A minute longer than yesterday.

Suppose I’d better get moving and start work. The sooner I start the sooner I can finish.


----------



## BarneyBobCat

When I came down for breakfast this morning Barney was meowing in the kitchen sink which was very strange as hes normally with me while I get ready. When I looked he had a massive wasp that he was batting round! No idea how the heck that got in!!! Wasp has been released into the wild and Barney seems ok luckily - I was thinking he must have been stung


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Mrs Funkin said:


> Today is shopping morning, it's very sunny too. Won't be buying anything for the freezer though, as when the new ones come on Monday, you can't put things straight in, so the stuff in there now will be in cool bags/box with ice packs. So excited about the new appliances, silly I know.


Before they take the old one away take out and keep any drawers/shelves - they do come in useful for all sorts of things !
I use the drawers from my old one to store Lily's food/treats in my pantry cupboard


----------



## lymorelynn

BarneyBobCat said:


> When I came down for breakfast this morning Barney was meowing in the kitchen sink which was very strange as hes normally with me while I get ready. When I looked he had a massive wasp that he was batting round! No idea how the heck that got in!!! Wasp has been released into the wild and Barney seems ok luckily - I was thinking he must have been stung


Oh, scary  We've had one or two big wasps in recently that I've had to rescue quickly from the girls.
And good morning all
I'm back from my little sojourn in Bristol  where I had a really lovely time. We spent the afternoon in Clifton on Sunday and walked over the suspension bridge.










Nothing planned for today but hope it's a bit warmer than yesterday


----------



## Cully

BarneyBobCat said:


> When I came down for breakfast this morning Barney was meowing in the kitchen sink which was very strange as hes normally with me while I get ready. When I looked he had a massive wasp that he was batting round! No idea how the heck that got in!!! Wasp has been released into the wild and Barney seems ok luckily - I was thinking he must have been stung


Oh Barney, don't you know never to mess with flies in stripey pyjamas.


----------



## Charity

BarneyBobCat said:


> When I came down for breakfast this morning Barney was meowing in the kitchen sink which was very strange as hes normally with me while I get ready. When I looked he had a massive wasp that he was batting round! No idea how the heck that got in!!! Wasp has been released into the wild and Barney seems ok luckily - I was thinking he must have been stung


Are you sure it wasn't a hornet, very nasty things? Good luck with the physio for Mrs BBC later. I'm off to have some this afternoon too.

Good morning all. Well, we had a rat in the garden yesterday so I am keeping eye open when B&T go out as don't want that being brought indoors!

Purdey's dog food arrives this morning, its frozen, and I mean frozen. As soon as you touch it, you almost get frostbite, it really hurts. Then its physio this afternoon, not looking forward to that.

Talking of Purdey, don't know if I told you that she became an Auntie a few weeks ago to eight pups who all look like she did when she was a baby. We heard yesterday that one of them, Janet by name, is being gifted to become a Medical Detection Dog. Here she is for those who love puppies.










Have a good day everyone


----------



## GingerNinja

Good morning!

Sunny and breezy here and my day off, so bed has been stripped and washing machine is on 

We've had world war III break out this morning... Through the patio doors in the kitchen, as pita black cat was trying to open the cat flap again. This meant that I had to give Ginkgo his breakfast in the hallway.

And the look when your sibling gets the preferred flavour of fine flakes


----------



## ewelsh

Morning all

Chilly here again, no flip flops for me yet. I have crochet class today, thats it really then just house chores, borrrring.

@BarneyBobCat are you sure it was a wasp, there are so many types of bees



















@lymorelynn that looks a fabulous walk and view, glad you had a lovely time.

@Charity, stop…. I can't resist that chubby face, just adorable. Good luck at physio today xx

Have a good day everyone x


----------



## Mrs Funkin

My day is instantly better thanks to seeing Janet  She is so sweet - and what a clever girl with an important job in the future too.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

GingerNinja said:


> Good morning!
> 
> Sunny and breezy here and my day off, so bed has been stripped and washing machine is on
> 
> We've had world war III break out this morning... Through the patio doors in the kitchen, as pita black cat was trying to open the cat flap again. This meant that I had to give Ginkgo his breakfast in the hallway.
> 
> And the look when your sibling gets the preferred flavour of fine flakes
> 
> View attachment 491719


Whats the favourite flavour then, GN?


----------



## GingerNinja

Mrs Funkin said:


> Whats the favourite flavour then, GN?


 The chicken one. It's weird because chicken is not a favourite apart from fine flakes!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

GingerNinja said:


> The chicken one. It's weird because chicken is not a favourite apart from fine flakes!


Oscar HATES the chicken ones. He loves real chicken but is not a fan of chicken flavoured things. If he goes back onto Sheba I know where to send the cast offs


----------



## urbantigers




----------



## BarneyBobCat

It might have been a bee this morning, no idea. It was big so I automatically think wasp - like killer wasp size!


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Good Morning  A slightly better night last night - only up twice for the bathroom and I did manage to nap on and off until 5am 

Today I need to collect my repeat prescription and do a food shop - maybe change the bedding and do some laundry as it looks set to be sunny and dry My sister gets back from her holiday in Crete today so I expect we'll be having a catch up phone call later.



BarneyBobCat said:


> It might have been a bee this morning, no idea. It was big so I automatically think wasp - like killer wasp size!


Could it have been a Queen Bee ? They're huge and are out and about this time of year looking for new sites. Wasps are usually longer and slimmer in appearance and it is a bit early for them still.


----------



## urbantigers

Morning. The weather is brighter today and it’s Friday so I am in a better mood. Horrid day yesterday. Work was rubbish, and my colleague was off so I couldn’t moan to her, and it was a really bad pain day. I had to take extra pain meds to get through a day sat at the computer then i doubled up on the pregabalin last night just for the hell of it  Not so bad this morning. I managed to get to bed a bit earlier. Kito started up at 4.55, a couple of minutes after I woke. I think he must hear me stir even though he wasn’t in the bedroom. Think I managed about 5 1/2 hours sleep which is really good for me.

ive been thinking about this self making bed. If we can have self cleaning litter trays, surely we can have self making beds. Someone must be able to do this. I’ll be first in the queue for one.

hope everyone has a good Friday


----------



## Charity

Good morning. First thing when I got up a while ago is my OH telling me there's a furball right in front of his chair but he can't pick it up as he's got to take the dog out.  The day he ever picks up anything remotely disgusting from the cats pigs will fly. :Yuck 

Feeling a bit like I've been in a washing machine this morning after my physio but it definitely did me some good. I had to put my legs in places they've not been for quite a few years. :Jawdrop I've got quite a few daily exercises to do until my next appointment. 

It's a lovely sunny day, though a bit chilly, so we're off to the doggie field this morning. Not sure I've got the energy today but there we are.

Have a good Friday everyone.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

I suspect it's going to be "one of those days" - my hairdryer just blew up, sparks everywhere  Now got to buy a new one - aaaarrrggghhh


----------



## SbanR

Good beautiful morning It was a biting wind earlier but a little warmer now.
Happiness is my chard seedlings, which I planted out yesterday, surviving the night. A few nibbles taken out of the leaves though, so I don't know if they'll survive another.


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Im on holiday today so Barney got me up at 5am. Typically hes sleeping now


----------



## ewelsh

Good morning form a very breezy Lincolnshire. Will i ever get my flip flops on, can anyone tell me when summer is coming please.

I am off to the cinema today to watch " Top Gun" I remember the first film in the 80's very well, so I am looking forward to watching it. Anyone else watched it yet?

After I will come home and mow the lawns again!

Have a good day everyone x

@Emmasian & Rafa, thinking of you both xx


----------



## BarneyBobCat

And thanks to you lot for advising a heat pad - bought one for Mrs BNC and its a God send


----------



## lullabydream

I so want to watch Maverick @ewelsh

Let me know if it's any good


----------



## Cully

Happy Thursday everyone. @BarneyBobCat I'm so pleased the heated pad is working, which one did you get? I will be getting one soon but still undecided which!

@Charity ,oh you so much want to just leave it there don't you, but you can't because it would bug you. One day maybe!! Was it Toppy's?
Thank goodness your physio session worked, even if you did get in some er.....unusual positions. I'm waiting for a physio appointment but atm my wheatbag js my best friend.

Oh dear @Bertie'sMum hope you manage to get a new hairdryer and don't have any more incidents. Were you actually using it on your hair or was it go bang when you switched it on?

I put my summer curtains up this morning and dropped one of the hooks on Misty. She pounced and batted it for several minutes and only gave up when she was sure it was dead. Now I can't find it, but at least it gave me a chuckle. My funny girl:Cat.
I need to replace my oh sooo slow phone which is driving me mad atm. You wouldn't believe how long a brief text takes to type:Banghead. I can't make my mind up which phone to get, as per usual, there is just so much choice!!
Not much else happening today. I was going to take a walk but it's suddenly turned quite chilly so I'll stay indoors and keep the old bones warm. Have a nice afternoon







.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

@Cully - luckily it went bang just as I was finishing (I've very short hair so it doesn't take long anyway) -but the sparks have left scorch marks on the carpet which I'll need to get out somehow. I've managed to get another one from Argos (click 'n collect in Sainsburys) hoping I'll like it as much as the old one !


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Cully said:


> Happy Thursday everyone. @BarneyBobCat I'm so pleased the heated pad is working, which one did you get? I will be getting one soon but still undecided which!
> 
> @Charity ,oh you so much want to just leave it there don't you, but you can't because it would bug you. One day maybe!! Was it Toppy's?
> Thank goodness your physio session worked, even if you did get in some er.....unusual positions. I'm waiting for a physio appointment but atm my wheatbag js my best friend.
> 
> Oh dear @Bertie'sMum hope you manage to get a new hairdryer and don't have any more incidents. Were you actually using it on your hair or was it go bang when you switched it on?
> 
> I put my summer curtains up this morning and dropped one of the hooks on Misty. She pounced and batted it for several minutes and only gave up when she was sure it was dead. Now I can't find it, but at least it gave me a chuckle. My funny girl:Cat.
> I need to replace my oh sooo slow phone which is driving me mad atm. You wouldn't believe how long a brief text takes to type:Banghead. I can't make my mind up which phone to get, as per usual, there is just so much choice!!
> Not much else happening today. I was going to take a walk but it's suddenly turned quite chilly so I'll stay indoors and keep the old bones warm. Have a nice afternoon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


This one from Amazon - had the highest customer reviews and I thought was very reasonably priced:
https://smile.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B09GXBH49H/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Cully

BarneyBobCat said:


> This one from Amazon - had the highest customer reviews and I thought was very reasonably priced:
> https://smile.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B09GXBH49H/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


Thanks, I've just ordered it. My wheatbag is good but doesn't stay heated for long. Looking forward to getting it tomorrow. 
I accidentally ordered a puzzle feeder for Misty too. You know the way things just fall into your shopping basket.


----------



## ewelsh

lullabydream said:


> I so want to watch Maverick @ewelsh
> 
> Let me know if it's any good


TopGun was good @lullabydream very American if you know what I mean, touches on the first Top Gun a lot, funny, sad and excellent aircraft scenes as you would expect from Tom Cruise. Nice to see he wasn't trying to be a 20 yr old. Worth a watch, IF you liked the first film. X


----------



## lullabydream

ewelsh said:


> TopGun was good @lullabydream very American if you know what I mean, touches on the first Top Gun a lot, funny, sad and excellent aircraft scenes as you would expect from Tom Cruise. Nice to see he wasn't trying to be a 20 yr old. Worth a watch, IF you liked the first film. X


Loved the first film...now need to work on OH going to see it!


----------



## Charity

Glad you enjoyed your film @ewelsh. Was the organist there? 

We had a lovely morning at the doggie meadow, it is looking fabulous, just full of buttercups and other wild flowers. Certainly did me a world of good. Nature is better than any tablets.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Morning from a sunshine bathed seaside.

Lots to do today, probably won’t do any of it. First up is parkrun, then need to think about Jubilee decorations, think we are seeing pals later which may or may not involve a drink or three, need to do some garden bits and make tea before then though, or I end up eating toast for tea. 

Have a super weekend, everybody.


----------



## Charity

Good morning from the sunny south.
Nothing planned for today. Clearing out the cat food cupboard may be the highlight of the day. :Cat

Have a good weekend all.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Good Morning  Sunny but still chilly first thing !

Lily is off to see "Auntie" Dallas this morning to see if she work out what's causing Lily to overgroom. I know it's not fleas and it's not stress from going outside (it started before that) - the only stress factor I can think of is my neighbours yappy Pomeranian, it barks at everything and anything and can keep it up for hours I have started her on Zylkene but it will be a while before I know if it's having any positive effect. I'm hoping that Dallas will also administer her booster (it's due in a couple weeks anyway) and clip her claws for me as she keeps "wounding" her neck when she has a quick scratch 

It's also Lily's Gotcha Day today  Can't believe it's been a year already - sometimes it seems like it was only yesterday I collected her and other times it seems like she's been with me forever  So that means I have to find something "special" for her supper ! Maybe prawns if I can get to the shops.

(Old phot pre overgrooming - that last area of white fluffiness has disappeared !)


----------



## Charity

Happy Gotcha Day Lily, that year went quickly.

Hope you find out what's causing her itchiness @Bertie'sMum, these unexplained things are such a nuisance.


----------



## SbanR

Good morning. Going to do the laundry before the weather turns tomorrow

Happy Gotcha Day Lily.


----------



## Cully

Yes Happy Gotcha Day Lily, it seems not long since we first saw you. Hope it's also an 'Itch Be Gone' day too.


----------



## Cully

Good Morning, breezy and a bit chilly here atm. I managed to get 2 lots of washing done earlier so dirty laundry bin empty for now. No doubt it'll be full again by the end of he day. Where does it all come from?
I'm on the hunt for new curtains suitable for winter weather and cutting down sunlight, so if you have any suggestions I'd be glad of them.

No doubt you'll have helpful company @Charity if food is involved today.

Hope you enjoy your 'get together' @Mrs Funkin and relax with a bottle of pop!

Have a lovely weekend xx


----------



## ewelsh

Good morning all,

Happy gotcha day pretty Lily x

Not the best day up here but its dry so shouldn't complain. I will be hanging out washing and gardening before this dry patch disappears again! Also fighting Lottie as I am trying to keep her inside this morning as I have flocks of starlings and their fledglings all over my lawns.

Yes @Charity the organist was there in the cinema, he must live under the stage  beautiful meadow yesterday, did you pick a bunch of buttercups?


----------



## lullabydream

Happy Gotcha Day Lily!

Well for the first time ever I am at the gym. It's taken me about an hour to convince myself to turn up but I am here peddling slowly on a bike whilst I type

So as @ewelsh gives rave reviews about things, we are seeing Top Gun at about lunchtime. I don't really do films as such, OH and youngest son go to the cinema a fair bit but I never go so shocked OH by asking to go


----------



## GingerNinja

Happy Gotcha Day Lily :Kiss

My very first cat Lucy did exactly the same as Lily - although I can't remember ever seeing her groom her tummy, it was quite bald. The vet said it was middle age spread! What the hell is that  Funny I can remember that as I was only about 6/7.


----------



## urbantigers

Happy gotcha day, Lily! I hope Auntie Dallas can help.

Cloudy but some sun here today. Looks like it might be a better day than forecast so I think I will go out and test the scooter. Had a bit of a lie in after serving my masters their breakfast and slow to get going. 

Kito has just showered me with water. He was sat by the sink with his tail hanging in the washing up bowl which still had water in it. I tried to absorb the excess water with a paper towel but he wasn’t keen on that idea so is running around making everywhere wet.


----------



## GingerNinja

Good morning everyone. It was lovely and sunny first thing but has clouded over now.

Today I have a window cleaner coming to quote.... I've given up on doing them myself but they get so dirty from all he trees and spiders. @Charity most definitely would not like living here! We do have lots of buttercups in the meadow though 

After he's been I may pop to the garden centre  I can't do anymore weeding before my garden bin is collected this week as it is bursting at the seams! Then I will have to do a couple of hours work so that I don't stress out on Mon/Tue (boo!)

Have a lovely day xx


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Lazy day for me, although Ive done my Abs Blast workout and its shattered me. Mum and Dad are coming for lunch which will be nice. Its glorious weather


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Happy Gotcha Day Lily. I can’t believe how quickly that year has gone by. Bittersweet for you I’m sure, BM. 

I’ve done one thing on my list, been running. Feel floopy now but must do some more things on the list!


----------



## Bertie'sMum

We're back from seeing the vet - like me she thinks the overgrooming is stress related and said I'm doing the right thing in giving madam Zylkene, will just have to wait and see if it works !
She also did Lily's booster shots whilst we were there (yippee, no visit next month) and clipped her claws for me . Lily has also lost a little weight but is still 1kg heavier than when she came to me a year ago  So still needs work in that area (both of us need to lose weight !!!!!!)


----------



## Cully

ewelsh said:


> Also fighting Lottie as I am trying to keep her inside this morning as I have flocks of starlings and their fledglings all over my lawns.


Loads of tiny starlings here too. My neighbour hangs a seed block outside her door and small flocks of starlings (and other) swoop down in rotation. One lot peck at the seeds while the others wait their turn perching on the rotary washing line. It's lovely to watch them but they can be quite noisy at times.
Misty fortunately doesn't seem bothered (or too lazy).


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Cully said:


> I'm on the hunt for new curtains suitable for winter weather and cutting down sunlight, so if you have any suggestions I'd be glad of them.


Anything with a blackout lining will do the trick - keeps the warmth in in winter and keeps the sun out/cooler in summer
All my curtains have them and they're a boon


----------



## GingerNinja

@Cully I don't think you can beat Dunelm for value and choice of curtains, they will have blackout/thermal ones as suggested by @Bertie'sMum


----------



## Cully

GingerNinja said:


> @Cully I don't think you can beat Dunelm for value and choice of curtains, they will have blackout/thermal ones as suggested by @Bertie'sMum


Thanks. I always have trouble finding the tight size, 90 x 72. The last pair I bought had an awful smell which never went. I think it was the thermal plasticky coating which made me a bit wary, not knowing what I was breathing in.
I might have to get 2 pairs of 46 x 72 to get the length I need.
Been on amazon most of the day and think I've got 'browsers wrist'.:Inpain


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Cully said:


> Thanks. I always have trouble finding the tight size, 90 x 72. The last pair I bought had an awful smell which never went. I think it was the thermal plasticky coating which made me a bit wary, not knowing what I was breathing in.
> I might have to get 2 pairs of 46 x 72 to get the length I need.
> Been on amazon most of the day and think I've got 'browsers wrist'.:Inpain


You can just get blackout linings that hook onto the existing curtain tape - I'm pretty sure that they don't have that "plastiky" feel. Dunelm usually have them.
I've got "odd" window sizes too so most of mine have been made to measure with the blackout linings.


----------



## huckybuck

Just wanted to drop in and say hello to everyone. I am sorry I have been so rubbish over the last couple of years. I do think about everyone a lot and hope you (and yours) all are doing ok. 

Ewelsh and Mrs F never give up on me and keep me up to date with the really imp urgent stuff - I want to thank them hugely for doing so and remembering to include me. 

I will try to update everyone on the HB stuff soon xx


----------



## Bertie'sMum

huckybuck said:


> Just wanted to drop in and say hello to everyone. I am sorry I have been so rubbish over the last couple of years. I do think about everyone a lot and hope you (and yours) all are doing ok.
> 
> Ewelsh and Mrs F never give up on me and keep me up to date with the really imp urgent stuff - I want to thank them hugely for doing so and remembering to include me.
> 
> I will try to update everyone on the HB stuff soon xx


Hooray @huckybuck has posted 
I think about you often and wonder how you and the HBs all are so it's nice to "see" you again :Joyful

(p.s. will the HBs be dressing up for the Jubilee ?)


----------



## lullabydream

Nice to see you @huckybuck 
Hope you got to see my new addition!


----------



## Cully

huckybuck said:


> Just wanted to drop in and say hello to everyone. I am sorry I have been so rubbish over the last couple of years. I do think about everyone a lot and hope you (and yours) all are doing ok.
> 
> Ewelsh and Mrs F never give up on me and keep me up to date with the really imp urgent stuff - I want to thank them hugely for doing so and remembering to include me.
> 
> I will try to update everyone on the HB stuff soon xx


How lovely to hear from you. You're never out of my thoughts. Such a lot of members are absent and I expect they have good reasons and I don't like to intrude or badger them. Just keep hoping they are well and will return if possible when the time feels right for them.
Take care xx


----------



## huckybuck

Bertie'sMum said:


> (p.s. will the HBs be dressing up for the Jubilee ?)


I think they might have to as a way of saying hello to everyone again!


----------



## SbanR

huckybuck said:


> Just wanted to drop in and say hello to everyone. I am sorry I have been so rubbish over the last couple of years. I do think about everyone a lot and hope you (and yours) all are doing ok.
> 
> Ewelsh and Mrs F never give up on me and keep me up to date with the really imp urgent stuff - I want to thank them hugely for doing so and remembering to include me.
> 
> I will try to update everyone on the HB stuff soon xx


Hi, lovely to see you. Another who's thought of you and missing the kids. Jubilee photos please


----------



## Charity

Hallo @huckybuck, lovely to hear from you, we're all missing you and the beautiful HB's. How are they? So many members have disappeared.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I miss you very much @huckybuck and I'm very glad to see you posting  xxx


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Good Morning  'Tis sunny again but still on the chilly side first thing ! Still no rain on the horizon so looks as though I need to get out there with the hose today - but first need to get to the garden centre for new hose attachments as last time I used it the pressure kept pushing them off the tap and/or the hose and I got a good soaking  Other than watering the garden I've nothing much to do today except for the usual household chores.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Morning all. Sunny again here. Went to bed early as our drinks with friends were postponed until today, so I took the chance to have a 10pm bedtime, as the small boy wakes us so early. Husband is going on a “foiling” windsurfing taster day with his pal, so will go down later with the other “windsurfing widow” for a drink. 

I can’t decide about running or not today, my legs are tired. Might do a little run in a bit, might not. 

Got to get myself organised for the new fridge freezers being delivered tomorrow. Didn’t run them down as much as I’d have liked, as the new ones could be delivered sooner than we had seen previously, so will need to put stuff in cool box/bags. Need to defrost the 25 year old one, as it is frost free but still, 25 years old…

Husband fitted my new fog light yesterday. You might remember I had an argument with a bollard at work when there was too much going on and I wasn’t concentrating. £19.83 it cost, including delivery from Germany, he didn’t charge me for the Labour  

There’s always something that needs doing, isn’t there? So much needs doing in the garden too. Best get up and at it!

Have a lovely Sunday, everyone.


----------



## Charity

Good morning. Chilly here too. Just finished my eggy breakfast. I adore eggs, if I had to live on a desert island, the one food I would want above all else is eggs, or rather chickens to give me eggs. 

Think its going to be a gardening day as quite a lot to do, after I've done my back exercises...or perhaps I should do it before.

Toppy and Bunty were desperate to get out this morning but there were lots of little birds about, some babies, so they had to wait. Toppy punished me by digging up an area of the garden where my plants were just coming through when he did go. :Jawdrop

Enjoy your Sunday everyone xx


----------



## GingerNinja

Good morning. Sunny here for now, not sure how long it will last.
Just a bit of housework today. I might try and do a bit of tidying the patio borders so I can clean the patio but that seems like too much work  but I was lazy yesterday!
A positive from my laziness was that my feet weren't hurting so I made a lovely curry last night 

Have a good day xx


----------



## ewelsh

Good Morning campers 

The dog walk was brisk today, I was blown down the lane, then blown back :Hilarious and looked like I had been in a fight by the time I got home, goodness me its windy and still chilly, almost in June and look at the weather.

@lullabydream well? Was the cinema worth it? Did you like Maverick?

@huckybuck I know I am relentless with you :Smuggrin but I know how much you care about the members and cats,, plus you are very much loved and missed by us all.

Today will be a pottering day and catch up with Chelsea flower show

Have a lovely day everyone x


----------



## BarneyBobCat

I'm a bit tender today, went out for lunch and ended up drinking on an empty stomach because it took an hour for the food to turn up! Kitchen staff problems apparently. Anyway, I was a bit squiffy to say the least and that was it for me - I was falling asleep at 4pm! Ha!


----------



## lullabydream

@ewelsh I loved Maverick definitely a good sequel

Morning everyone!

Well what a weird morning..I was wide awake at 6, just couldn't sleep at all. Although felt tired. Finally fell back asleep, 2 more hours and now I feel really really tired.

Off to the gym in a bit. So may or may not wake me up


----------



## SbanR

Good afternoon. Brrrrr it's cold here but the day can't make up it's mind. Dress for a cold walk then the sun breaks through and you're boiling. But I put up with it as I'd rather be too hot than too cold. Besides, I know it'll get freezing cold again in a moment:Angelic
There were loads of fledgling tits in amongst the shrubs and trees in the cemetery. Ollie was Very excited


----------



## Mrs Funkin

BarneyBobCat said:


> I'm a bit tender today, went out for lunch and ended up drinking on an empty stomach because it took an hour for the food to turn up! Kitchen staff problems apparently. Anyway, I was a bit squiffy to say the least and that was it for me - I was falling asleep at 4pm! Ha!


All I can say BBC is that if there ever was a CatChat meet up and we were both there, there would be *way* too much alcohol consumption! If it's not you drunk, it's me.


----------



## urbantigers

Good morning. Or afternoon I think it is by now. I've just got up. I have managed to shower, dress and consume coffee. It's cloudy here and I'll confess to having put the heating on for a bit. Didn't want to but the temperatures outside are just not warm enough to warm the inside at the moment, given I am surrounded by trees. I'll only leave it on for half an hour but need an injection of warmth. I'm sure the boys won't complain!

I had a lovely few hours at Delamere forest yesterday afternoon. I love the peace and solitude when I get away from the busy parts. I stop so as to get no noise from the scooter and just breathe and listen to the birds. So calming.

After I've had something to eat I'm going to make a quick visit to the garden centre for some compost as i have some seedlings that need potting on but no compost. Apart from that, all I aim to achieve today is to clean the coffee machine.

I was late to bed last night courtesy of Mosi who vomited under the bed at 11.15pm. Now it's one thing for him to bring up a furball or do a bit of bile vomiting on an empty stomach - gross enough - but vomiting half an hour after eating requires clean up! Except it was under the bed and my bed is against a wall. So at that time of night I had to move the bedside cabinet and litter tray,, pull the bed out and lean over to clean up vomit. Then get it all back in place. Then back to my film. Great timing, Mosi! 

Pic of Delamere - love it when it's just me and the trees! And the birds.


----------



## ewelsh

Stunning @urbantigers


----------



## urbantigers

Good morning! I was just about to say it’s bright and sunny. It was, but now the sun has gone in and it’s absolutely tipping it down! I had to put the heating on briefly this morning. 

work today but at least it’s a 3 day week. I’m currently having coffee and Mosi cuddles. Always hard to get moving as Mosi would be happy to stay on my lap for a lot longer. Work beckons though and the sooner I start the sooner I can finish.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Good Morning  Currently sunny here but rain is forecast for later - hope it holds off until I get all the plants that jumped into my trolley at the garden centre yesterday planted up  I only went in for new hose attachments . 

Is there an organisation (like AA) for gardening addicts ? "Hello my name is Sue and I'm addicted to buying plants" 

So today's "to do" list reads
Gardening
Ironing
Put the bins out !


----------



## Charity

Bertie'sMum said:


> Good Morning  Currently sunny here but rain is forecast for later - hope it holds off until I get all the plants that jumped into my trolley at the garden centre yesterday planted up  I only went in for new hose attachments .
> 
> Is there an organisation (like AA) for gardening addicts ? "Hello my name is Sue and I'm addicted to buying plants"
> 
> So today's "to do" list reads
> Gardening
> Ironing
> Put the bins out !


:Hilarious. Isn't surprising how many jumping plants there are! Don't feel guilty @Bertie'sMum, just enjoy it.

Good morning, Monday again. No sun here yet. I'm off out for coffee with a friend this morning. Haven't seen her for a few weeks,

More exercises to do. I can log into my physio's website where each client has an account with their own exercises on with videos for you to follow and a timer to see how long it takes. Mine took half an hour yesterday. :Wacky. How times have changed.

Did anyone see the beautiful programme on BBC last night about the Queen's life up until The Coronation. It was all her own private photos and films which she has given permission for us to see and she was giving the commentary throughout. It was excellent and very moving at times and gave a really good insight into the life and history of The Royals at that time. Well worth watching.

Have a good day all


----------



## Mrs Funkin

So I woke up at 3:45 and the furry one started shouting at just before 4am, as he heard a noise from husband breathing. Husband got up at 5 to bring Oscar downstairs so I could get some more sleep, isn’t that sweet? I still feel like a zombie though. 

New fridge freezers coming today, so need to faff with the old ones in a bit. The delivery slot is this afternoon though. 

Sure there’s loads of things I need to do today, had planned to go for a walk with a pal but the delivery might scupper that. Found a posh stuffed turkey breast from M&S in the freezer, so we shall have that for tea  

Working tomorrow and Wednesday, so need to be organised today for food, as there’s nothing worse than having to make tea at 7:30pm when I get home!


----------



## Ali71

Good Morning  Milo was doing his Fred Astaire up and down the hall at 3 so I'm already half way through my day! (I did get another hour but even so)…As it was a nice morning I decided to nip out for an early ride… beautiful but you're right @urbantigers it was a bit parky for late May!!

3 day week here technically but famous last words and all that, if there's an emergency we have to react. Fingers crossed

@Mrs Funkin it doesn't take much for me to feel squiffy so you'd be in good company! I would so love it if we had a proper meet up again, it's been far too long. :Woot

Have a nice time with your friend today @Charity xxx


----------



## lymorelynn

Good morning 
I'm just contemplating getting up to put a load of washing on  The girls are still asleep on my bed :Hilarious 
Her Majesty is ready to celebrate her jubilee








I had some issues with my printer yesterday so wasn't able to print the pattern until the afternoon. She'll be getting a daytime outfit and a corgi companion later today 
My son and family are coming over on Saturday so I might make one each for my granddaughters


----------



## Charity

lymorelynn said:


> Good morning
> I'm just contemplating getting up to put a load of washing on  The girls are still asleep on my bed :Hilarious
> Her Majesty is ready to celebrate her jubilee
> View attachment 492215
> 
> I had some issues with my printer yesterday so wasn't able to print the pattern until the afternoon. She'll be getting a daytime outfit and a corgi companion later today
> My son and family are coming over on Saturday so I might make one each for my granddaughters


That's so sweet. I can definitely see the resemblance.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

@lymorelynn that is so fabulous! I hope you get chance to make some for your granddaughters. I am sure they'd treasure them.

@Ali71 I love seeing your happy smile


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh and @Bertie'sMum there is no hope for you  Gardeners Anonymous indeed!


----------



## urbantigers

I went to the garden centre yesterday for some compost. I came home with compost, 2 pots, 4 plants and some strawberry matting. A piece of gf carrot cake may also have made it into my bag


----------



## ewelsh

Good morning

Good luck with new fridge freezer @Mrs Funkin 
Wow @Ali71 cycle at that time is impressive, lovely smile as always.
Enjoy your cuppa @Chairty
@lymorelynn I LOVE your crochet queen 

All you plantaholics  happy planting.

It flipping cold up here, my hands were red cold after my dog walk, I will take gloves tomorrow.

Today I have to fight with cardboard boxes for the recycling bin ( why is cardboard to strong now? Or am I getting weaker ) then plant 3 roses in my rose hedge and Hoover through.

Also any guesses what's happening here?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh Libby, you're not being harassed are you?


----------



## ewelsh

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh Libby, you're not being harassed are you?


We have a Squirrel on a death wish, he keeps siting on the window ledge looking in to the kitchen, its driving me, the cats and the dogs mad.


----------



## huckybuck

Ok so not such a good morning here!!!

We have had problems with our underfloor hearing for 14 years since moving in… numerous plumbers been in, pressure tanks replaced etc etc.

Woken up to pressure zero and waterfall noises in the walls. So topped the pressure up again then opened the door to the study…










It's concrete floors 

and the plumber we like isn't picking up the phone and can't leave a message….


----------



## ewelsh

Oh no @huckybuck I am sorry thats awful, if its any consolation we have similar problems and leaks with our upstairs underfloor heating, it's a damn nuisance,. get a hairdryer out fast and blow dry the ceiling, because once plaster is wet its a nightmare to paint over, we had to have our whole ceiling re plastered a few years ago, the good side of a leak up stairs if there is a good side is, if it were downstairs with a leak they would have to pull all your flooring up  doesn't bare thinking of.

I hope your plumber answers his ruddy phone!


----------



## Bethanjane22

Oh no @huckybuck what an absolute nightmare for a Monday morning! Not what you need at all with the bank holiday weekend coming up. Crossing everything that the plumber answers and that it's a quick fix.


----------



## lullabydream

@huckybuck fingers crossed that plumber picks up shortly.
Hope the HBs are helping to keep you same within all this stress


----------



## huckybuck

Plumber is here (phew) and a bit stumped as to where it’s come from. It looks like it’s the airing cupboard/water cylinder or the manifold where the underfloor pipes run from. 

Unfortunately it’s concrete floors upstairs too which doesn’t bear thinking about. I think we might try leak stop through the system first and just hope that works BUT the heating isn’t working either as there’s so much air in the system so they are having to bleed everything…arghhhhhhhhhh!!!!


----------



## lullabydream

huckybuck said:


> Plumber is here (phew) and a bit stumped as to where it's come from. It looks like it's the airing cupboard/water cylinder or the manifold where the underfloor pipes run from.
> 
> Unfortunately it's concrete floors upstairs too which doesn't bear thinking about. I think we might try leak stop through the system first and just hope that works BUT the heating isn't working either as there's so much air in the system so they are having to bleed everything…arghhhhhhhhhh!!!!


Bless you for suffering a complete nightmare!


----------



## Charity

Seems today isn't proving very good for some folks. @huckybuck, hope your plumbing will soon be sorted, nothing worse.

My day didn't go as planned. Got to my friend's this morning, I wait outside for her in the car but she didn't appear so after ten minutes I phoned but no reply. Went back home and phoned her later and she had forgotten and gone out. She does have memory problems sadly. She's going away tomorrow with her husband so I said I would see her when she got back. Then she phoned me at lunchtime and asked if we could go out this afternoon so ditched plans to go out with OH. Had to rush out to walk Purdey, ate half a lunch, then about twenty minutes before I was going, a lady from a bed company who I had been waiting to hear from for five days phoned so couldn't put her off. A kind of whirwind couple of hours. :Meh


----------



## lullabydream

Bless you too @Charity

Hope everyone has a better day tomorrow


----------



## ewelsh

Oh @huckybuck i really hope leak stop sorts it out, I do feel for you! Those damn manifolds are a pain. Hope they get your heating and water sorted fast.

@Charity well isn't that just typical, all or nothing. All you needed was Purdey to run off. At last that bed lady rang you!

Relax tonight and hope tomorrow is better x


----------



## Charity

@ewelsh, here's something for you to aim for in your crocheting. How about a rug like this?


----------



## ewelsh

Wow @Charity are you trying to kill me off :Hilarious Even if I could work out that pattern, it would take me a decade to do :Hilarious


----------



## Charity

I forgot to mention, I texted my hairdresser this morning asking for an appointment as I'm way passed needing a haircut. Her reply came back 'I'm on a beach in Gran Canaria' at the moment.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Ii've finally sat down for the day.

The small boy is asleep. Again. I feel like poking him with a pointy stick to wake him up...


----------



## Mrs Funkin

What a pesky day many of you have had. I do hope that it's all sortable @huckybuck - I must confess things like that are what puts me off having underfloor heating. If anything would go wrong, it would for us.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Good morning from a somewhat sodden and thunderstruck seaside. 

I’m hoping that my pelargoniums aren’t too battered  I heard the small boy scoffing through the night but he didn’t come to wake us up and wasn’t bothered by the thunder at all. the rain is good for the lawn at least. 

Work today and tomorrow…and with everything going on I’ve not ironed my uniform! Shock horror! To be fair, I’m the only one that does and there are still creases on the arms from where it is usually ironed - but I shall feel funny all day. I’m not doing it now, that’s for sure!

Hope everyone’s days are less stressful than yesterday.


----------



## urbantigers

I hope the plumber has been able to sort things @huckybuck . Water is my nemesis. I've had so many problems with drainage, plus I'm in a ground floor flat which rarely bodes well when you have upstairs neighbours who don't report leaking radiators!

Shame your meet with your friend didn't work out @Charity

I am very tired this morning. I woke to go to the loo in the night which I rarely do. The hardest part of that was clambering over the cats to get out of bed! I went back to sleep but Mosi woke me just before 4.30 and was right in my face - literally touching my face. He was meowing at me and prodding me with his paw. I had to take my arms out from under the duvet to stroke him and I was so cold. He was a pain in bed then out of bed, in the bedroom then out of the bedroom. Then he started to run around. Naturally Kito had to join him. As Mosi calmed down a bit, Kito started up with the song of his people. Not the most leisurely start to the day. Not helped by the fact that it's cold, wet and miserable. Feels more like November than almost June. I've had to put the heating on again. I took a drink of water when I woke from my bottle on the bedside table and it was icy cold. I was actually shivering as I brushed my teeth and that was with my dressing gown on.


----------



## Willsee

Morning everyone, been away camping in Salcombe for a few days enjoying some nice weather, walking the coast path and whizzing around on our little electric bikes . Too much wine and chips though .

Off to the office today and then two weddings over the weekend, busy time.

@huckybuck lovely to hear from you, so sorry to read about your pipes, I really hope it gets sorted
, water leaks are such a bugger to fix .

Hoping everyone has a stress free day xxxxx

Thought you may want to see a couple of pictures


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Ive been awake since about 4.30am. I woke up after kicking my missus during a dream about playing football. Realised Barney was sleeping parallel with my right leg and was then worried I might kick him - so no sleep! I'll be very tired later


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Good Morning  Sunny, but chilly at the moment and rain forecast for later.

My gardener is due this afternoon just about the time the BBC Weather website forecasts the rain to start ! So I'm not sure if he will turn up - my hedging shrubs alongside the path that leads to my upstairs neighbour's garden (so located behind mine) are well overgrown and badly need cutting back but if it's raining I can't see them getting done. I won't be here to "persuade" him either as I have an appointment with the neurologist this afternoon to, hopefully, find out what has shown up on the MRI I had a few weeks back.



urbantigers said:


> I hope the plumber has been able to sort things @huckybuck . Water is my nemesis. I've had so many problems with drainage, plus I'm in a ground floor flat which rarely bodes well when you have upstairs neighbours who don't report leaking radiators!


@huckybuck I'm also hoping your plumber has been able to sort and fix the problem.
@urbantigers - tell me about it ! Ever since I left home in my 30's I've lived in ground floor flats (because of having cats !); with the first one I had a flooded kitchen because someone on the top floor left a tap running in the kitchen sink over one weekend  Then the bathroom drain would regularly get locked and I'd end up with dirty water coming back up into my bath :Yuck In the second I had numerous leaks from the bathroom of my upstairs neighbour - brought down my bathroom ceiling twice and also nearly started a fire when water ran down inside the electric cable conduit to my hall light switch  Each time he said it wasn't him and must have come from the flat above him - but the top floor flat's bathroom was in a totally different location  Threatened to sue me for harassment if I continued to say it came from him !!!! So, even though insured, it cost me plenty as I had to pay the excess each time And even here I get problems as both the bathroom and kitchen drains regularly get blocked by upstairs - long hair in the bathroom one (Mum & 2 little girls with long hair - my hair is very short) and food waste in the kitchen one (I've got a plug hole strainer so I know it's not mine !). Thankfully a quick blast with the jet washer clears it if it's too bad !


----------



## Charity

Good morning all. I could answer all this morning's messages with comments but it would take too long, seems we've all got one problem or another. @Bertie'sMum, just to wish you good luck for this afternoon. @Willsee, lovely pictures, that's one of my favourite areas. I wanted to go and live in Devon but can't get OH to budge.

The sun's shining here at the moment though black angry clouds are looming and there will be rain later so I was out doing some gardening at 8 to fill up my green bin which is being emptied today. I rescued a few snails in the process.

Shortly, I've got to phone the bed lady and, hopefully, will be able to order one. I wouldn't believe what a nightmare it could be just to simply find a bed. It would take me all day to tell you the problems we've encountered. One company who I only asked for a catalogue from have been harrassing me with phone calls on my mobile 3-4 times a day for about the last five days. I don't answer and have blocked numbers but then they use another. I should probably answer and tell them where to go.  Why they don't just send me the blessed catalogue I don't know, not that I'd buy from them now. After that its exercises which I haven't done since Sunday...ooops!

Hope some of you have a better day than yesterday and a good day for everyone else


----------



## ewelsh

@Bertie'sMum I will be thinking of you today, the day has finally come around, thank goodness. Do you have someone to go with you? Also take pen an d paper and get someone to write it all down. Xxxxxxx


----------



## lullabydream

Good luck for today @Bertie'sMum

Good morning all.

There must be something in the water, I was wide awake at 2:30 this morning, finally went back to sleep sometime after 4!

No major plans for today, feeling so sluggish after little broken sleep


----------



## ewelsh

Good morning all, wet and gloomy here, great for weeding though.

Today have the carpet man coming to measure up the bedroom in my little barn we are doing up, finally on to the fun girly bits instead or boring electric or dare I say the word plumbers!

The damn Squirrel is still tormenting my girls :Yawn



















Hope everyone has a good day xx

@Charity ring that bed company and tell them to remove your details off their data base. I still think you should sleep on the floor :Hilarious

@huckybuck hows your pipes? Did they find the cause of the leak and clear the air?


----------



## huckybuck

Morning all!
So between you me and the plumber we think that Mr HB may have over done the pressure topping up yesterday which caused it to overflow!!!!! 

There is still a problem somewhere and lots of air in the system so after bleeding upstairs we are going to try leak stop when the plumber comes back and hopefully that will stop so much air getting in. 

For now the leak has stopped thank goodness so it’s up to Mr HB to re decorate once it’s all dried out! 


Another one shattered here this morning - suffering with a frozen shoulder atm (collateral damage after seeing a chiropractor last year when I had a slipped disc) it’s not too bad in the day time but having a terrible time trying to sleep with it. I am in the spare room surrounded by massive pillows and bolsters (barely any room for the HBs) and Grace decided the only comfortable place she could find last night was my tummy!


----------



## lymorelynn

Good morning.
My lovely day started with the dentist at 8.15. I'm now minus a tooth that's been causing some problems :Arghh 
The rest of the day will be spent doing very little as he told me to go home and rest for a bit


----------



## ewelsh

Oh dear Mr HB is in the dog house :Hilarious thank goodness it wasn't your living room or kitchen @huckybuck ouch re frozen shoulder, no experience of such a thing but sounds painful. Awww Gwacie that isn't the best place to sleep sweetheart. Xxx

@lymorelynn another ouch definitely definitely need to rest up for a few days, also lots of Gin and tonic tonight, its an antiseptic you know


----------



## Bertie'sMum

ewelsh said:


> @Bertie'sMum I will be thinking of you today, the day has finally come around, thank goodness. Do you have someone to go with you? Also take pen an d paper and get someone to write it all down. Xxxxxxx


Unfortunately no Emma - my sister is the only one I would ask but she's in the middle of having new windows/patio doors fitted  I will be writing down all the salient points and I have a list of questions depending on what he says the problem is/might be. (and I'll probably be asking Dr Google later too )


----------



## ewelsh

Bertie'sMum said:


> Unfortunately no Emma - my sister is the only one I would ask but she's in the middle of having new windows/patio doors fitted  I will be writing down all the salient points and I have a list of questions depending on what he says the problem is/might be. (and I'll probably be asking Dr Google later too )


@Bertie'sMum please try not to google, the times I have done that and convinced myself my leg would drop off in precisely 10 mins. See what your consultant says and put your trust in him xxxxx

Let us know how you get on xxx


----------



## Charity

Oh heavens, doesn't sound as if this is any better day than yesterday for folks.

@huckybuck, hope your frozen shoulder improves soon, they are hell. Bet Mr B doesn't agree its his fault. 
@lymorelynn, make sure to tell your hubby your dentist said you've got to rest...lay it on thick
@ewelsh, you're very mean sticking your bird feeder right outside the window and teasing all your pets
@Bertie'sMum, thinking of you

I am a very happy bunny as I have ordered my bed.  Now I can get on with the rest of my life.


----------



## Cully

Bertie'sMum said:


> Unfortunately no Emma - my sister is the only one I would ask but she's in the middle of having new windows/patio doors fitted  I will be writing down all the salient points and I have a list of questions depending on what he says the problem is/might be. (and I'll probably be asking Dr Google later too )


I agree with @ewelsh , do not google. I once mentioned to my doctor that I googled symptoms sometimes. I swear, the sound that came from the depths of his soul was almost visceral.


----------



## Cully

Oh dear, today doesn't seem to have been very kind to people and it's not even half over.

@huckybuck ,I had a frozen shoulder years ago while in hospital, unrelated, and it was incredibly painful. My consultant tried to move it and I swore at him, really bad words!! Well it bloomin' hurt.
Hope yours is starting to feel a bit easier now.

@Charity ,so pleased you've got your new bed ordered. How long do you have to wait? I don't suppose you managed to get a self making one then!?
Love the cat gif btw:Hilarious.


----------



## Charity

Cully said:


> Oh dear, today doesn't seem to have been very kind to people and it's not even half over.
> 
> @huckybuck ,I had a frozen shoulder years ago while in hospital, unrelated, and it was incredibly painful. My consultant tried to move it and I swore at him, really bad words!! Well it bloomin' hurt.
> Hope yours is starting to feel a bit easier now.
> 
> @Charity ,so pleased you've got your new bed ordered. How long do you have to wait? I don't suppose you managed to get a self making one then!?
> Love the cat gif btw:Hilarious.


I had a frozen shoulder once as well. Someone kindly pushed me into a wall while playing netball and I fractured my arm, followed by the frozen shoulder. It was awful so @huckybuck has my sympathies.

We've arranged for our bed to come just after we've had the new carpet laid to save having to move beds twice which won't be until the end of June. Sadly, not a self making one no.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Thank you all for your good wishes  I'm back from my appointment a bit less stressed than I was before I went !

The MRI I had on my neck in March included the lower part of my skull (the Pons area) - whoever reviewed the scan thought they could see evidence that I had possibly had a stroke  Hence the referral to the neurology team. However the Doctor I saw today said that it would be highly unusual for evidence of a stroke to appear in that region of the brain. He examined me and asked all the usual stroke related questions - any numbness in my arms/face; any; double vision; how many fingers was he holding up; any problems walking etc, etc. - no to numbness, double vision and I correctly identified how many fingers he was holding up - walking ? well yes I do have problems but I have arthritis in my hips and knees  Upshot is another MRI but this time for my brain - should get an appointment within 2 weeks and depending on results of that will either get a call/letter for another neurology appointment quickly or if there's nothing to worry about will get a telephone consultation in 3 months.

@huckybuck my Mum had a frozen shoulder problem that responded well to steroid injections into the joint. Certainly worth thinking about ?


----------



## Charity

Bertie'sMum said:


> Thank you all for your good wishes  I'm back from my appointment a bit less stressed than I was before I went !
> 
> The MRI I had on my neck in March included the lower part of my skull (the Pons area) - whoever reviewed the scan thought they could see evidence that I had possibly had a stroke  Hence the referral to the neurology team. However the Doctor I saw today said that it would be highly unusual for evidence of a stroke to appear in that region of the brain. He examined me and asked all the usual stroke related questions - any numbness in my arms/face; any; double vision; how many fingers was he holding up; any problems walking etc, etc. - no to numbness, double vision and I correctly identified how many fingers he was holding up - walking ? well yes I do have problems but I have arthritis in my hips and knees  Upshot is another MRI but this time for my brain - should get an appointment within 2 weeks and depending on results of that will either get a call/letter for another neurology appointment quickly or if there's nothing to worry about will get a telephone consultation in 3 months.
> 
> @huckybuck my Mum had a frozen shoulder problem that responded well to steroid injections into the joint. Certainly worth thinking about ?


Sorry you didn't get a proper answer today @Bertie's Mum and now you've got another wait. It's good to know one thing has been discounted.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Charity said:


> Sorry you didn't get a proper answer today @Bertie's Mum and now you've got another wait. It's good to know one thing has been discounted.


I did ask him that if I'd had a stroke I would surely have known about it ? and he said "yes" I would have known


----------



## Charity

Bertie'sMum said:


> I did ask him that if I'd had a stroke I would surely have known about it ? and he said "yes" I would have known


I'm sure that's right, you would know about it. My friend, who I saw yesterday, had one during the pandemic and it has affected her memory and speaking, she can't get her words out.


----------



## huckybuck

Well I am glad they don't think you have had a stroke @Bertie'sMum!

Also pleased they are arranging another MRI to see if they can find out what's going on.


----------



## huckybuck

@Bertie'sMum

The consultant has offered me some steroid injections and I am considering it. The trouble is someone told me about the Kate Garraway programme (3D body thing) with the lady with a frozen shoulder. I made the mistake of watching it (and them performing the procedure) and it's frightened me to death!!! The lady was in agony having it done and afterwards she still didn't have that much movement as a result.

I have been really good with my physio and have fairly good range considering - it's just the night times that I can't handle (and no golf obv).

I haven't ruled out the injections if I get too fed up…


----------



## SbanR

huckybuck said:


> @Bertie'sMum
> 
> The consultant has offered me some steroid injections and I am considering it. The trouble is someone told me about the Kate Garraway programme (3D body thing) with the lady with a frozen shoulder. I made the mistake of watching it (and them performing the procedure) and it's frightened me to death!!! The lady was in agony having it done and afterwards she still didn't have that much movement as a result.
> 
> I have been really good with my physio and have fairly good range considering - it's just the night times that I can't handle (and no golf obv).
> 
> I haven't ruled out the injections if I get too fed up…


Would you consider acupuncture or shiatsu


----------



## ewelsh

@Bertie'sMum I am so glad you haven't had a stroke, it sounds as if the consultant is being very thorough, so one less thing to worry about.

I am sure the pons is also involved in the control of sleep cycles somehow and you suffer with your sleep dont you, might be a link there @Bertie'sMum xxx

So now you have to wait " again". I do wish when they did MRI they would do the whole area concerned save a lot of time and money surley, well keep busy @Bertie'sMum at least this weekend will be exciting for you with the Jubilee xxx

NO googling  xx


----------



## huckybuck

SbanR said:


> Would you consider acupuncture or shiatsu


I've tried acupuncture but it didn't work - also tried it for my slipped disc and didn't work for that either so just think maybe I don't respond to acupuncture.

I haven't considered shiatsu but I am really open to trying things so will def look into it.

Another option is shockwave therapy but given I am now scared of a steroid injection (thanks Kate Garraway) and my physio has warned me that it really hurts I am happy to consider ANY other therapies!!!


----------



## Ali71

Is massage worth a try @huckybuck? Maybe some of the surrounding muscles are hurting too if you are tensing up due to the pain?

Everything I've read about frozen shoulder seems to say that its really common for pain to be severe enough to disrupt sleep  Hope you can get on top of it soon (nice to see you x)


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Are you taking some valium or equivalent @huckybuck ? Ali is right about how your muscles will tense up - it could be worth thinking about from an "improvement" POV rather than a cure.

@Bertie'sMum I'm sorry you've not got a definitive answer as yet. Hopefully you will have one very soon xx


----------



## ewelsh

@huckybuck.

I googled what can cause frozen shoulder and looked up Louise Hay as she looks at ailments in a different way, reasons _ Frozen shoulder can be interpreted as *frozen tears, taking on the weight of the world and responsibilities, feeling overwhelmed, not listening to yourself, suppressing your feelings and controlling situations and people around you*.
Increased, or prolonged levels of stress or anxiety also are a source of inflammation. Xxxxxx


----------



## SbanR

huckybuck said:


> I've tried acupuncture but it didn't work - also tried it for my slipped disc and didn't work for that either so just think maybe I don't respond to acupuncture.
> 
> I haven't considered shiatsu but I am really open to trying things so will def look into it.
> 
> Another option is shockwave therapy but given I am now scared of a steroid injection (thanks Kate Garraway) and my physio has warned me that it really hurts I am happy to consider ANY other therapies!!!


Shiatsu can be painful so perhaps you might want to avoid it!
As for acupuncture, how experienced was the practitioner?
A very gentle therapy I swear by is McTimony chiropractic. Have a read up on it and see what you think


----------



## huckybuck

@Ali71 I do think massage is worth a try as I know it is affecting my neck and other shoulder as they try to compensate for the injured one.

@SbanR I would still give shiatsu a go as I can always shout at the practitioner to stop :Hilarious

Off to look up the McTimony technique now!

I asked the GP for a muscle relaxant last week @Mrs Funkin but he was reluctant to give it to me as he said really it was for muscle spasms (which I think is happening in the night ) He's given me stronger codeine but tbh I only get about 4 hours relief then I wake with it really sore. I could do with something that's longer lasting or timed release.

I've tried amitriptyine but it makes me feel yuck the next day. Also tried gabapentin which was great for my disc problem but doesn't do anything for this. Panadol night is helping a bit but again I feel so groggy the next day I'm only taking it when I'm desperate for a few more hours.

@ewelsh I think there is an awful lot of truth to this - already being stressed with the slipped disc and other stuff going on. I have just started looking at my diet and into adding supplements from an anti inflammatory point of view.

My consultant did say women of my age are way more likely to suffer with frozen shoulder although you have thought being on HRT for a couple of years would have helped prevent it.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

huckybuck said:


> @Ali71 I do think massage is worth a try as I know it is affecting my neck and other shoulder as they try to compensate for the injured one.
> 
> @SbanR I would still give shiatsu a go as I can always shout at the practitioner to stop :Hilarious
> 
> Off to look up the McTimony technique now!
> 
> I asked the GP for a muscle relaxant last week @Mrs Funkin but he was reluctant to give it to me as he said really it was for muscle spasms (which I think is happening in the night ) He's given me stronger codeine but tbh I only get about 4 hours relief then I wake with it really sore. I could do with something that's longer lasting or timed release.
> 
> I've tried amitriptyine but it makes me feel yuck the next day. Also tried gabapentin which was great for my disc problem but doesn't do anything for this. Panadol night is helping a bit but again I feel so groggy the next day I'm only taking it when I'm desperate for a few more hours.
> 
> @ewelsh I think there is an awful lot of truth to this - already being stressed with the slipped disc and other stuff going on. I have just started looking at my diet and into adding supplements from an anti inflammatory point of view.
> 
> My consultant did say women of my age are way more likely to suffer with frozen shoulder although you have thought being on HRT for a couple of years would have helped prevent it.


Isn't it fairly well known and documented that frozen shoulder pain is 1) worse at night and 2) needs something like diazepam to help you to sleep at night? It will make you woolly headed but that might be from actually sleeping for a change, too. Honestly, GPs sometimes…


----------



## huckybuck

Mrs Funkin said:


> Isn't it fairly well known and documented that frozen shoulder pain is 1) worse at night and 2) needs something like diazepam to help you to sleep at night? It will make you woolly headed but that might be from actually sleeping for a change, too. Honestly, GPs sometimes…


I'm giving it another week or so and if still as bad will try again with a different GP Mrs F. I think it's exactly what's needed…


----------



## TriTri

Welcome back @huckybuck .

My father had a slipped disc after being hit by a forklift truck at work and he also suffered with a frozen shoulder which he had steroid injections for.

If you want to avoid steroid injections, would you consider reflexology? It would probably take quite a few appointments and could be a bit painful, especially the first few. Have you tried reflexology? My sister use to do reflexology and the treatments were amazing, mainly very relaxing and she was able to quickly work out what parts of the body needing treating, through the feet. You could probably do your own too with lots of short massages if you find the right area on the right foot.


----------



## Ali71

@huckybuck You may want to look at collagen supplements… started taking them a month or so ago (although for skin/hair benefits it's also meant to be great for joints).

A very early Good Morning from me, I expect we'll be off to the vets today as Milo is limping . Had to be bank holiday coming up!! yesterday about 7pm he did his usual of trying to overtake me getting to the kitchen, only when he got up from his lying position he did a little hop skip kind of movement. At first I thought maybe his back left leg was stiff after lying down but it's clear he's struggling to put any weight on it.
Just hoping he's twisted it and some Metacam/pain relief will help, but he had a luxating patella on that leg as a baby and it's excluded from any further treatment…fingers crossed it's not major stuff. Going to be a long day!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Morning from a sunshiney seaside.

I woke up before Oscar, but he went to the loo, jumped on the bed for a bit, then ate some food and went downstairs - all without too much meowing, so I nodded off again. Today to get through at work and then four busy-ish days. Friends here tomorrow for steak & chips, then a BBQ at friends on our road on Friday, then a BBQ at friends a few minutes walk away on Saturday and finally the Jubilee celebrations on Sunday. So it will be food and drink all the way! This is when I'm even more glad that I work in what is essentially outpatients now, so I get all the days off that "normal" people do.

Not sure what today will bring at work, I think it should be alright…famous last words, eh?

Hope the vet appt goes okay @Ali71 and it's nothing too serious 

Have a lovely Wednesday everyone.


----------



## Willsee

Morning, off to photograph a wedding later so fingers crossed the weather holds, it's sunny at the moment.

@huckybuck sorry to hear about your shoulder, I really hope something can be sorted.
@Ali7 good luck at the vets, hope it's nothing serious and Milo is back to he's normal self soon

xxxx


----------



## urbantigers

Just flying through to say good morning!


----------



## Jojomomo

Morning all, it's also sunny on my part of the south coast! Makes a change as it's been rather wet on and off the past 2 days. Last day at work for me before the long weekend. Hope everyone has a fabulous day!


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Gosh so many of you up before me today  Obviously being given "good" news yesterday helped me sleep better 

Sunny at the moment - but still this early morning chill in the air (heating has just come on ). Next few days look like being warmer than of late too  Gardener didn't make it yesterday due to the rain so he's coming this afternoon instead  and hopefully his big hedge cutter is working again and he'll be able to get the back garden hedges done ! Manual shears and secateurs just aren't up to the job !

@huckybuck the steroid injection itself shouldn't hurt if the Doctor is experienced and knows what he's doing - the main problem is afterwards; you have to keep moving the joint to disperse the drug. Mum was lucky her GP at the time was an elderly man who knew exactly where to place the needle for the best results and so that it didn't hurt, she did get pain afterwards as it took effect but that soon wore off and then she was pain free


----------



## Charity

Good morning all.

Hope you find something which helps soon @huckybuck, its misery and constant pain is very tiring.
@Ali71, good luck with Milo at the vets, hope he's just sprained it.
@Bertie's Mum, glad you had a better night.

As soon as I got up this morning, I whisked the bedding off to wash before the cats could settle for the day on it. My bed making revolves around them.  Had a cuppa and took Purdey for a walk, she was very good today thankfully, not always the case.

OH's come out in sympathy with me and has got a bad back to add to his other troubles today. He was going out for the day but now isn't so I don't get my once a month day on my own to do what I like. :Meh We're putting up some bunting etc. to cheer our road up as no one else seems to be bothering.

Have a good day everyone xx


----------



## Cully

Happy Wednesday everyone, it's nice and sunny atm so looks promising. If the breeze isn't too bad we might get the big parasol up later.
Tesco not coming until 11 so can have a slow start to the day.
I made my appointment for a blood test but earliest wasn't until 13th. My fault for no doing it sooner. And still waiting for a date to see the physio which isn't going to be anytime soon according to the letter I got. I could really do with help now but I do understand there are loads of others in front of me. Hm, being patient and understanding does not equal pain relief. Sigh!!
Is musculoskeletal the same as physio? Just wondered if it's a different department.
And I've just realised I run out of gabapentin tomorrow and it's a bank holiday weekend. Not sure what effect not taking them will be....

@Bertie'sMum , that's a relief it's not a stroke but so frustrating you need another MRI. Yes you'd think one would be enough to pick up problems anywhere. I had one back in Jan for my gall bladder and now need another for legs. I find an MRI very stressful so am dreading another so soon. Hope your gardener can come today. Please don't get attempting it yourself and risking more pain.

Tbh I don't like this new doctor as he's a physio specialist and brushes aside any other problems which aren't in his remit. Plus he's all the way over the other side of town whereas my regular surgery is 5 minutes walk, so hard to get to.

@Ali71 , poor Milo, I hope a bit of metacam will soon sort him out. I wish it was one of those meds you can keep in the bathroom cabinet 'just in case', like paracetamol for us. Good luck at the vets and hope his poor leg feels better soon.

@Mrs Funkin , wishing you a trouble free shift so you can get back to the fun stuff, and Oscar of course. 
Could you waft some of that warm.weather towards me please.

Right, time to get up and get on. Hope you all have problem free days. xx Cully


----------



## Ali71

Thanks ladies for your lovely wishes. We have an appointment at 11.15 so I'll check in an let you know what they say a bit later. I was hoping for earlier but seeing as it's BH I will take what I can get! Milo is going to wonder why he's not having his second breakfast..he is following me about when I go in the kitchen so the will is definitely there. @Charity like you say, fingers crossed he's just sprained it. He has been a bit cuddlier with me than normal this morning so I think he appreciates the comfort (he normally stalks off when he's had enough). He does keep stretching his leg out behind him and when he's lying on the floor. My poor boy .

I hope you all have a positive day, it's hazy sun and very still here at the moment, a bit muggy...so possibly in for a little shower at some point. Washing is on the line anyway..
x


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Cully said:


> Is musculoskeletal the same as physio? Just wondered if it's a different department.


Yes they are the same  although with the new name I think their remit is wider than when they were just called Physiotherapy - they can order various scans (MRI, Ultrasound etc); plus referrals to other departments like Neurology and Neurosurgery also some now include Osteopathy and Acupuncture in their treatments.

Personally the only problem I have with MRI scans is the noise - I have tinnitus and even ear plugs don't help


----------



## ewelsh

Good morning all

@Ali71 wishing lovely Milo a swift vet visit with a quick dose of metacam which sorts his wonky leg out, well timed yet again Milo X

@Bertie'sMum I bet that was a good sleep, you needed it. X

@Charity I have said it before, I'll come down and shoot you both soon, what are you two like  hope you both enjoy bunting decorating and your pains ease up. X

@Mrs Funkin wow that's a busy weekend, hope today is a calm one and you can make friends with your fridge freezer.

@huckybuck I agree to up your intake of anti inflammatory foods, think Mediterranean diet. Also mind relaxation methods. I am a big believer of alternative methods where possible, massage is a fabulous way to clear body of toxic build up and reduces inflammation IF you find a good masseur. The tension in your body with so much pain must take its toll. X

Today is wet again, no surprises there, damn squirrel is still tormenting us all. Trying to get all my jobs done to free up tomorrow.

Have a lovely day everyone x


----------



## huckybuck

Morning all,

Had a slightly better night last night (I changed bedrooms lol) and although I kept waking up I did manage to get back to sleep again each time.

@TriTri reflexology is something I would def think about - I am quite happy to try anything not too invasive even if it's a bit sore.

@Ali71 collagen is on the list. Good luck at the vets today.

@Bertie'sMum so glad you had a better night too! I haven't ruled out the injection (consultant has left it on the table for me) so will keep thinking about it.

We're off to the vets today - Grace's jabs but shhhh she doesn't know about it yet!


----------



## Ali71

Glad you had a better night HB, I can definitely feel the collagen making a difference where I want it to. I went with one of the liquid gel subscriptions (their definition of mango flavour leaves a lot to be desired haha) but if it does the trick it's worth it. 

I'm now going to load him into the carrier, I hope he doesn't protest too much today.
All the best with Gracie too x


----------



## Cully

Bertie'sMum said:


> Yes they are the same  although with the new name I think their remit is wider than when they were just called Physiotherapy - they can order various scans (MRI, Ultrasound etc); plus referrals to other departments like Neurology and Neurosurgery also some now include Osteopathy and Acupuncture in their treatments.
> 
> Personally the only problem I have with MRI scans is the noise - I have tinnitus and even ear plugs don't help


Yes I had a feeling it covered a broader range than just physio.
I do get claustrophobic inside the scanner, which I can manage to a degree if I look up and back at the ceiling which, hopefully has a picture up there, or at least something to focus on. It's the amount of time in there that gets to me and I feeling like I'm suffocating. It's not so bad if they speak to you so you don't feel so cut off. Dreading my next one.
Can you not listen to music during to drown the noise a bit?. You used to be able to.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Cully said:


> Yes I had a feeling it covered a broader range than just physio.
> I do get claustrophobic inside the scanner, which I can manage to a degree if I look up and back at the ceiling which, hopefully has a picture up there, or at least something to focus on. It's the amount of time in there that gets to me and I feeling like I'm suffocating. It's not so bad if they speak to you so you don't feel so cut off. Dreading my next one.
> Can you not listen to music during to drown the noise a bit?. You used to be able to.


I practise a bit of self hypnosis ! Slowly counting backwards from 500 (it's what I do when I can't sleep) - if/when you lose track you have to start again. Generally I find myself drifting off to sleep round about 400 ! Also thinking/seeing yourself laying in the sun with the waves gently washing over your feet can help (or any other peaceful scenario you might like to imagine )

I seem to remember my Mum being offered music many years ago when MRI machines were first introduced but they don't seem to do that any more - maybe something to do with affecting the magnets ? Back then (early 90's) I was also allowed to be in the room with her but that isn't permitted any longer either.


----------



## urbantigers

Why is it that when you have a few days off work, the day before you go is always manic? Almost makes me not want to have days off. Almost . My colleague is off today so I’m on my own (but i am off on Monday and she is in so works out in the end). I want to finish early today too so am working my socks off to get everything done. I’ve decided to take a break to have coffee as I’ve been logged on since 6.50am.

I must give a shout out to Kito as he was such a good boy this morning. I told him last night to aim for 5.30 this morning and he did even better. I woke about 5 and Mosi got up to use the tray. There were a few start up noises from Kito at 5.10 but they came to nothing and by 5.30 he still hadn’t started so I got up. He was quiet all through showering/dressing and didn’t make any noise until it was time for breakfast. He can’t stay quiet then - he gets too excited.

I hope those who are in pain manage to find some relief. I’m not having too bad a day pain wise. Just bog standard pain today! I’ve had various steroid injections and some hurt, some dont’. Even in the same place by the same doctor, it can vary. My GP said that if you have no space in between bones due to arthritis, it’s hard to find a space to get the needle in. The first time I had an injection in my thumb, it was entirely painless. Didn’t feel a thing. Next time in the same place it hurt quite a bit!

Suppose I’d better get back to work (sigh)


----------



## Ali71

We're just back from the vets. Milo did his usual concert on the way there but was a complete superstar for his consultation. I was expecting him to create a bit when the vet manipulated his back leg but he let her pull him about in every angle. One little hiss at the end when she'd finished on the second leg (probably just hangry by that point). 

The good news is that he hasn't broken anything which I thought was unlikely anyway. She seems to think it *may* settle down with some Metacam so we are trying that first of all for a week to see if it gets on top of it and he can move about ok. Due to his history with the luxating patella and now arthritis it may be something like a cruciate issue or his knee slipping a bit more than it should. I've just squirted the first dose of Metacam in, so we will see how he goes!! Thank you all for your good wishes lets hope the CC group love does the trick x


----------



## huckybuck

We’re back too. All ok with Grace though she’ll need a dental soon. 

She wee’d on the way there - nurses changed her and cleaned up. She wee’d on the way back as well. 

I now need to clean the car’s heated seats


----------



## Cully

Ali71 said:


> We're just back from the vets. Milo did his usual concert on the way there but was a complete superstar for his consultation. I was expecting him to create a bit when the vet manipulated his back leg but he let her pull him about in every angle. One little hiss at the end when she'd finished on the second leg (probably just hangry by that point).
> 
> The good news is that he hasn't broken anything which I thought was unlikely anyway. She seems to think it *may* settle down with some Metacam so we are trying that first of all for a week to see if it gets on top of it and he can move about ok. Due to his history with the luxating patella and now arthritis it may be something like a cruciate issue or his knee slipping a bit more than it should. I've just squirted the first dose of Metacam in, so we will see how he goes!! Thank you all for your good wishes lets hope the CC group love does the trick x


----------



## Ali71

huckybuck said:


> We're back too. All ok with Grace though she'll need a dental soon.
> 
> She wee'd on the way there - nurses changed her and cleaned up. She wee'd on the way back as well.
> 
> I now need to clean the car's heated seats


Oh poor Grace, not a nice experience for either of you. It is the worst part for me, putting them in the carrier and car, I know how much both of mine hate it. Hope the car cleans up ok as well!



Cully said:


> View attachment 492513


Thank you @Cully x


----------



## Evgeniya

Good Morning! I am Bengal lover and my handsome cat want say Good Morning to everyone


----------



## Bertie'sMum

huckybuck said:


> We're back too. All ok with Grace though she'll need a dental soon.
> 
> She wee'd on the way there - nurses changed her and cleaned up. She wee'd on the way back as well.
> 
> *I now need to clean the car's heated seats *


that's why I keep puppy training pads in the cat carrier


----------



## Charity

We've spent the morning putting up the Jubilee decorations, nothing as good as the rest of yours. We decided to put the window ones inside as the bunting is made of card so if it rains it would probably ruin it.



















and I've decorated the cat pen









I've got one more piece to go which I was going to hang in the tree in our front garden but its very windy so not sure if that would work.


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> We've spent the morning putting up the Jubilee decorations, nothing as good as the rest of yours. We decided to put the window ones inside as the bunting is made of card so if it rains it would probably ruin it.
> 
> View attachment 492547
> 
> 
> View attachment 492549
> 
> 
> and I've decorated the cat pen
> View attachment 492545
> 
> 
> I've got one more piece to go which I was going to hang in the tree in our front garden but its very windy so not sure if that would work.


Aw that looks lovely Charity, I don't know why you think otherwise. l really like the cats pen but wonder how long it will be before those flags get batted around, and by who.


----------



## Charity

Cully said:


> Aw that looks lovely Charity, I don't know why you think otherwise. l really like the cats pen but wonder how long it will be before those flags get batted around, and by who.


I don't think Bunty and Toppy will bother about it, too high for them.


----------



## TonyG

Evgeniya said:


> Good Morning! I am Bengal lover and my handsome cat want say Good Morning to everyone


Aww, very handsome they are too!


----------



## lymorelynn

Feeling a bit poorly today - not related to yesterday's dentist visit but Coco and Lolita are looking after me :Cat


----------



## lullabydream

Hope you feel better soon @lymorelynn


----------



## Ali71

Oh no, sorry you feel a bit peaky @lymorelynn hopefully the kitty nursing team will help you feel better quickly.
Milo seems to be moving a little easier I think. Good timing that we're mostly at home over the next few days so I can keep an eye on him 

@Charity the bunting looks fab, love the cat pen as well!


----------



## huckybuck

My door wreath has turned up and I am so pleased with it! I've hung my flag up outside too


----------



## huckybuck

@Charity I am loving your cat run!!! Is it an Omlet one? I bet it's such a relief not to have any Bunty escapades now!


----------



## huckybuck

Bertie'sMum said:


> that's why I keep puppy training pads in the cat carrier


We had one in there on the way to the vets (she's done this before) but I need to remember to add a spare for the return  
Her wees are SO BIG that it still managed to leak all over the place


----------



## Cully

lymorelynn said:


> Feeling a bit poorly today - not related to yesterday's dentist visit but Coco and Lolita are looking after me :Cat
> View attachment 492555
> View attachment 492557


Looks like you have experienced nurses.
Get better soon xx


----------



## Charity

huckybuck said:


> @Charity I am loving your cat run!!! Is it an Omlet one? I bet it's such a relief not to have any Bunty escapades now!


Yes, it is Omlet. We bought it for one of our previous cats over 10 years ago when he was diagnosed with cancer and we didn't want him wandering. We don't actually use it now for Bunty and Toppy as we're catproofed but it still comes in handy for plants and hanging baskets.....and spiders :Nailbiting.

I think Bunty's getting a bit old for too much tree climbing and escaping as we've made it more difficult now


----------



## Charity

Sorry you're not feeling well today @lymorelynn, hope you feel better soon. The girls are looking after you I see.


----------



## BarneyBobCat

@huckybuck , I have to ask. How come you have a witches broom in your doorway area? The Queen is old but not supernaturally old.... yet!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I love how HB has a beautiful wreath on her front door…and I have my homemade rag wreath 

My lobelia haven't flowered either, so the blue is missing from my pots. Booooo.


----------



## huckybuck

Mrs Funkin said:


> I love how HB has a beautiful wreath on her front door…and I have my homemade rag wreath
> 
> My lobelia haven't flowered either, so the blue is missing from my pots. Booooo.
> 
> View attachment 492591


You made your own though Mrs F - so much nicer!!!!


----------



## huckybuck

BarneyBobCat said:


> @huckybuck , I have to ask. How come you have a witches broom in your doorway area? The Queen is old but not supernaturally old.... yet!


Who said anything about the Queen being a witch 

I do like to sweep away any negativity from my door step every now and then BBC…


----------



## Charity

Good morning. Happy Jubilee Weekend. 

I woke up before 5 this morning so got up and am now sitting with B&T until OH gets up and I can have a cuppa. Don't you think your first cup of tea of the day always tastes the best?

Looks like a nice sunny day at the moment, lets hope it stays that way so everyone can have a happy weekend and enjoy themselves whatever they are doing.

Got no particular plans for today.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Morning world, sunny again here. Woken in the early hours with a cramp - and now my leg is really sore. Most pesky. Not sure I will be able to run on it this morning. I need to, I’m gaining weight with each passing day..! The Line will be drawn after the weekend. 

Shopping time today, too. I’ve not made sense of where things will go in the fridge yet though, so goodness knows! I’m not sure I’m going to be friends with the new appliances…but they were literally the only ones that would fit. 

Just given Oscar his flea spot on. I’m frightened still to give him the whole pipette 1) he had the reaction to it 2) his skin is so delicate and 3) he’s so close to the lower end of the weight range for it that is scares me how much is in there! Anything has to be better than nothing though, I’m sure. Even if you don’t think so, please don’t tell me, haha!

I guess I’d better get on…lots to do. Have a lovely day everybody.


----------



## lymorelynn

Good morning  and happy jubilee bank holiday weekend.
Feeling much better today so the kitty nurses did a good job.
I put my home made bunting and door wreath up on Tuesday and I'll do the other bits later today and take some photos. Finished crocheting Queenie number two but ran out of stuffing for her  I'll pick up some more later today to finish her and then there'll be one each for my little Welsh Lambs 
Have a lovely day every one


----------



## Mrs Funkin

huckybuck said:


> You made your own though Mrs F - so much nicer!!!!


Thank you but yours is very beautiful. I do love an excuse for a wreath on the door. I've had a valentine one, an Easter one…I've got a pumpkin shaped wire frame to make one for autumn too  Yep. Officially sad!


----------



## Cully

Good Morning from the deep south, well S E Kent.
Ooh I know what you mean Charity about that first cuppa. I put the kettle on while getting Moo's 1st breakfast and open the window for her. Then take my cuppa back to a hopefully still warm bed. Bliss.
Years ago I had a teasmade, won at a Christmas do I think. A bit of a novelty and didn't use it for long. Especially after OH forgot to put the teapot on properly and in the morning the boiling water stripped the surface off the bedside table.
Plans for the day? Well that depends on the weather but probably pottering around with one eye on TV and the jubilee coverage.
Hope everyone has something special planned at some point over the BH. Enjoy!:Joyful


----------



## BarneyBobCat

huckybuck said:


> Who said anything about the Queen being a witch
> 
> I do like to sweep away any negativity from my door step every now and then BBC…


Ahhh its functional. A fellow clean freak. I like it!


----------



## Willsee

Morning, not really got any plans for today yet but may pop to a local food festival, depending on the traffic. It gets very busy around us during holidays and sometimes it's just best to hibernate in our own road  .

@huckybuck and @Mrs Funkin love your wreaths and love the flags around the Omlet @Charity . I must admit I've been very lazy and not done any decorating for the jubilee .

@Ali71 I hope Milo continues to improve on the Metacam

@lymorelynn glad to see you're feeling better


----------



## SbanR

Good morning. Happy Jubilee weekend


----------



## Charity

OK, we're both washed and dressed for the occasion. Have a nice day everyone


----------



## ewelsh

Good morning

@Charity they are fantastic t shirts, good for you 

Loving all these wreaths, Jubilee cat pens and smart red front doors 
@lymorelynn so glad you are feeling better, I am now wondering if it was the treble G&T after the dentist… :Smuggrin Oh I can't wait to see your second queen, your little welsh lambs will love them xx

Well the sun is actually here too, I have even put my flip flops on, Libby and Lottie can't believe their eyes either,










No real plans apart from watching The Trooping of the color which I just love.

Have a wonderful day everyone x


----------



## GingerNinja

Good morning and happy jubilee weekend!

It's sunny in my part of Norfolk for now, and as my son told me last night that he is coming to visit this weekend (nothing like a bit of notice ) I will be washing bed linen and cleaning bathrooms. Will sit in the garden with a cuppa to enjoy the bird song though 

Ginkgo is very worried about something in the garden but have no idea what. The birds are very noisy this morning though, so perhaps it's that.

Have a lovely day x


----------



## huckybuck

Happy Jubilee weekend everyone! 

I am so excited that it’s all starting this morning. We don’t have any plans this weekend for one reason or another which is unusual for the HB house but it does mean I will be able to just enjoy watching everything on TV. 

The fly past is always exciting because very occasionally they go over our house on the way there and back. Fingers crossed it happens today. I always say to Huck look it’s the big birds 

My T shirts haven’t arrived yet…. But I think I have one in my wardrobe that might do….


----------



## huckybuck

Mrs Funkin said:


> Shopping time today, too. I've not made sense of where things will go in the fridge yet though, so goodness knows! I'm not sure I'm going to be friends with the new appliances…but they were literally the only ones that would fit.
> 
> I guess I'd better get on…lots to do. Have a lovely day everybody.


Are the shops open today Mrs F? I need to get a few bits as we'll never get through the weekend otherwise but was worried they wouldn't be open!


----------



## GingerNinja

huckybuck said:


> Are the shops open today Mrs F? I need to get a few bits as we'll never get through the weekend otherwise but was worried they wouldn't be open!


I blinking hope so, I need wine for tonight


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Good Morning from sunny Surrey 

No Jubilee parties or events around here so will probably be a stay-at-home day and play with my new vacuum cleaner  (You can't say I don't know how to have fun !!!!). And maybe another trip to the garden centre - I still need to find something for my 2 hanging fence baskets. Even after my gardener's visit yesterday I've still got some cutting back to do - but my garden waste bin is full to the brim and isn't due to emptied for another 2 weeks.

Had a phone call yesterday afternoon from the MRI unit at the hospital and now have an appointment for this 2nd one next Wednesday - hopefully they won't find anything amiss and hope I don't have to wait too long for the results.



huckybuck said:


> Are the shops open today Mrs F? I need to get a few bits as we'll never get through the weekend otherwise but was worried they wouldn't be open!


 The main supermarkets are open here today and tomorrow (same as on any Bank Holiday) but I don't know about any of the smaller shops.


----------



## BarneyBobCat

I'm off to a friends for a bbq.....typically its meant to rain here later. Bad head guaranteed tomorrow!


----------



## urbantigers

Happy bank holiday everyone!

Glad you are feeling better @lymorelynn

Ahh the first cuppa (coffee in my case) of the day is sacrosanct.. My coffee machine takes 15-20 minutes to warm up so I usually switch it on then shower and dress whilst it's warming up. Making it is a ritual and then I sit down with it and and that is Mosi cuddle time too. He always comes. If I take too long faffing around he will make his displeasure felt as he insists on his morning cuddle.

The boys were a PITA this morning but I went back to bed after feeding them and got a good 2 more hours sleep. The sun was out when I got up but it looks a bit cloudy now. Still nice and as long as it doesn't rain, I plan to go to Dunham Massey for a couple hours. I need some fresh air.

Glad you've got a quick appointment for your MRI @Bertie'sMum and hope you get answers quick. I have been waiting for an MRI on my neck for ages, although it's just to get an update on the degenerative stuff going on which I know I just have to live with so really I'm in no hurry for it.


----------



## ewelsh

huckybuck said:


> Happy Jubilee weekend everyone!
> 
> I am so excited that it's all starting this morning. We don't have any plans this weekend for one reason or another which is unusual for the HB house but it does mean I will be able to just enjoy watching everything on TV.
> 
> *The fly past is always exciting because very occasionally they go over our house on the way there and back. Fingers crossed it happens today. I always say to Huck look it's the big birds *
> 
> My T shirts haven't arrived yet…. But I think I have one in my wardrobe that might do….


@huckybuck the red arrows practice over us all the time  we have had a lovely long break free of noise as they are down your way :Hilarious good clear day for them so should be a good display, enjoy Huck x


----------



## lymorelynn

Spoke too soon - you really don't want to know how I've spent my morning :Bag
The girls and I are now back in bed


----------



## GingerNinja

lymorelynn said:


> Spoke too soon - you really don't want to know how I've spent my morning :Bag
> The girls and I are now back in bed


 Oh Lynn, what have you done?


----------



## ewelsh

lymorelynn said:


> Spoke too soon - you really don't want to know how I've spent my morning :Bag
> The girls and I are now back in bed


Oh no Lynn, do you have a temperature as well? X


----------



## lymorelynn

I think it must be some sort of bug. Mr. L had similar symptoms last week 
A bit better again now.
No temperature


----------



## Charity

lymorelynn said:


> I think it must be some sort of bug. Mr. L had similar symptoms last week
> A bit better again now.
> No temperature


These things come and go sometimes. Hope it goes soon. xx


----------



## huckybuck

Oh no I hope you feel better soon Lynn xx

I might have a snooze this afternoon too (rubbish night last night). At least its a long weekend so we don’t have to feel too guilty about it.


----------



## Ali71

Hi everyone, Happy Jubilee to you all! A rare sleep in this morning (well, his nibs woke me early but I went back to sleep). We were messing about trying our new bike rack out this morning. What a palaver! Finally got it sorted, then I went out for a lovely ride and saw lots of houses all decorated up. Bunting, flags, red white and blue balloons…

About halfway round I heard the planes overhead; I did wonder if we would see them as they flew down from Lincolnshire. We are quite near Marham here so not uncommon. I did stop and wave just in case .

@Charity I thought you'd started on the sauce early. Misread B&t for G&T 
Hope you feel better soon @lymorelynn

Milo has had 2 lots of Metacam now and it does seem that he is walking better. They are largely unimpressed with all the goings on in fact some serious snoozing is under way!

Cat.exe has experienced a technical error it appears


----------



## BarneyBobCat

BBQ was off due to a friends wife having a bug. So been into our town centre which was fun. Full on Jubilee party vibes, pop up food places and drinks a plenty


----------



## ewelsh

Oh poor @lymorelynn kind of your husband to share, awful timing, hope it passes quickly.

Looks fabulous @BarneyBobCat perfect weather 

@Ali71 did you hear the planes coming back, I could hardly hear myself think but glad they had good clear weather.


----------



## Ali71

@ewelsh no I just heard them one way, you're right they were very loud!

Such a beautiful day, it's a shame our street party wasn't today or tomorrow and not Sunday which looks cooler and with rain 

@BarneyBobCat it looks busy! Nice to see everyone turning out


----------



## Charity

Prince Louis thought the planes were loud as well.










Did you see one of the guards obviously fell off his horse as the horse was running loose. Feel very sorry for him on what will probably be one of the most momentous days of his life. :Arghh



Ali71 said:


> Hi everyone, Happy Jubilee to you all! A rare sleep in this morning (well, his nibs woke me early but I went back to sleep). We were messing about trying our new bike rack out this morning. What a palaver! Finally got it sorted, then I went out for a lovely ride and saw lots of houses all decorated up. Bunting, flags, red white and blue balloons…
> 
> About halfway round I heard the planes overhead; I did wonder if we would see them as they flew down from Lincolnshire. We are quite near Marham here so not uncommon. I did stop and wave just in case .
> 
> [B]@Charity[/B]* I thought you'd started on the sauce early. Misread B&t for G&T *
> Hope you feel better soon @lymorelynn
> 
> Milo has had 2 lots of Metacam now and it does seem that he is walking better. They are largely unimpressed with all the goings on in fact some serious snoozing is under way!
> 
> Cat.exe has experienced a technical error it appears
> 
> View attachment 492699


:Hilarious That's just the way your mind works @Ali71 

Our shopping came from Waitrose today and I had ordered scones so we could have a cream tea but we got a substitute... hot cross buns!  Good job we hadn't invited people to a cream tea afternoon or something.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

lymorelynn said:


> I think it must be some sort of bug. Mr. L had similar symptoms last week
> A bit better again now.
> No temperature


there is definitely some sort of 24-48 hour bug doing the rounds - I had to call 111 on behalf of my upstairs neighbour regarding her 4 year old (neighbour is Polish with limited English) the other weekend, little 'un was vomiting and complaining of pains in her tummy they despatched an ambulance immediately and rushed her into A&E; and then my great nephew (age 20) went down with the same thing a couple of days later - he was bad enough that his girlfriend rushed him into A&E too. In both cases 2 days later they were fine as if nothing had been wrong with them !


----------



## huckybuck

BarneyBobCat said:


> BBQ was off due to a friends wife having a bug. So been into our town centre which was fun. Full on Jubilee party vibes, pop up food places and drinks a plenty
> 
> View attachment 492705
> View attachment 492707
> View attachment 492709
> View attachment 492711


Am I right in thinking you are in NI BBC? 
That's so lovely to see everyone celebrating over there too…


----------



## huckybuck

Mr HB played a round of golf today - had a beer afterwards then came back and chilled in the garden this afternoon while polishing off a bottle of wine. Absolutely fine until he decided to get the loppers out at 9 o'clock…seriously, wtf posses him???


----------



## ewelsh

@huckybuck :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Good Morning  I think it's going to be a nice day once the sun gets going 

As predicted I did very little yesterday ! I like my new vacuum cleaner - it's lighter and more manoeuvrable than my old one but still has good suction  I'm off to see my sister this morning (haircut time again ) and then we might visit her local garden centre for lunch and a nosey round the gift shop they have - it's my niece's anniversary and birthday in a couple of weeks and they always have some unusual gift ideas.



Ali71 said:


> Hi everyone, Happy Jubilee to you all! A rare sleep in this morning (well, his nibs woke me early but I went back to sleep). We were messing about trying our new bike rack out this morning. What a palaver! Finally got it sorted, then I went out for a lovely ride and saw lots of houses all decorated up. Bunting, flags, red white and blue balloons…
> 
> About halfway round I heard the planes overhead; I did wonder if we would see them as they flew down from Lincolnshire. We are quite near Marham here so not uncommon. I did stop and wave just in case .
> 
> @Charity I thought you'd started on the sauce early. Misread B&t for G&T
> Hope you feel better soon @lymorelynn
> 
> Milo has had 2 lots of Metacam now and it does seem that he is walking better. They are largely unimpressed with all the goings on in fact some serious snoozing is under way!
> 
> Cat.exe has experienced a technical error it appears
> 
> View attachment 492699


took me a couple of minutes to work out which way was up


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Sunny again here. We were in bed pretty late for us, nearly midnight, of course Oscar didn't change his wake up time and bless the lovely husband, he got up with him and went downstairs at 5:20 so I could have some more sleep. We had a lovely dinner though - I did halloumi on the BBQ for veggie pal and we had steak. I've never done halloumi before, quite nice on the BBQ. Did a salad of black beans, corn, red pepper, red onion and avocado with a lime vinaigrette - then I put coriander in mine and husband's. Delicious! Oh and an oven chip test - Aunt Bessie's crinkle cut vs McCain Homestyle. Aunt Bessie won  The fun I have, haha.

You've reminded me @Bertie'sMum (thanks) that I've not got my sister in law a bday pressie, I'll have to look in my emergency present drawer I think. Not sure there will be anything suitable in there though…it will have to be posted tomorrow. Hmmm.

Today I'm not sure what I'll do. Except make a chocolate brownie and decorate it with whipped cream and berries to make the union flag. Hehe.

Happy Jubilee Friday, everyone. Have a great day whatever you're doing.


----------



## BarneyBobCat

huckybuck said:


> Am I right in thinking you are in NI BBC?
> That's so lovely to see everyone celebrating over there too…


Nope, North East England. I live in Darlington but Im from Newcastle


----------



## Charity

Good morning. I could have written this at any time between 1.30 and 4.00 a.m. as couldn't sleep. :Yawn I read that if you stroked your wrist for three minutes you will fall asleep, well, it didn't work for me. :Meh I got up and made a cup of tea and sat in the kitchen, then went back to bed and managed to get to sleep about 4.30 then OH woke me at 7.00 when he got up. I just put my head back under the covers which is not like me, good ploy though as he then brought me a cup of tea in bed. Haven't had one of those for.. can't remember when.  I had to get up soon after as was being bullied by Bunty and Toppy for their breakfast. 

We both took Purdey for her walk last night and when we got to the bottom of our road, I had to laugh as, in someone's garden, there was a cat basket decorated with summer bedding ...novel idea.  Had to zoom this in so not very good.










This morning will be taken up watching the Thanksgiving Service, it starts at 9.15 so better get a move on until lunchtime. The Queen won't be there sadly, I would imagine she did enough standing yesterday. Just pottering the rest of the day...me not the Queen.

Enjoy your day


----------



## urbantigers

Sooo tired this morning. I made the mistake of stopping up a bit later last night watching a film. No effect on Kito’s morning routine - before 5 he started up. I’ve had about 3 1/2 hours sleep. My original plan was to stop up after feeding the boys, dye my hair, then go to Chester zoo for the day. Then I was so tired I thought I would just go back to bed. Then I had 3rd thoughts and decided to stick with the original plan as I want to have a few days out whilst I’m off work. So I’ve done my hair, had coffee and brekkie and intend to go out in about half an hour. The weather is not good so this may be a very bad idea, but I’m sticking to my plan!

Hope everyone has a nice day, whatever you are doing.


----------



## Willsee

Morning, took our little electric bikes for a spin yesterday to the in-laws and sat in the sun drinking tea, so feeding a bit tired today  .

Not sure whether to brave the roads and go to a motor home show today or just potter in the garden , decisions, decisions……….


----------



## SbanR

Good morning. Or is it?
Overcast here and feels very like a weekend. Started to strip the bed, a Sunday job. Luckily Ollie came in and distracted me. Then later, startled myself wondering how I'd missed taking Friday's meds as I took Saturday's lot.
I'm sure everyone else must be doing much better!
Happy Friday folks


----------



## ewelsh

Good morning, overcast here ( aren't we all typical Brit's, we all comment on the weather :Hilarious)

Wasn't yesterday fabulous 

Been up early to get my jobs done so I can sit and watch tv guilt free, later IF its dry I will be pottering in the garden.

Hope your feeling better @lymorelynn xx
@huckybuck hope Mr HB left a few twigs of next doors tree :Hilarious


----------



## Mrs Funkin

@Charity To be honest I'm hoping the Queen is just pottering today, too


----------



## GingerNinja

Good morning, I feel rubbish as I woke up at 5 but lay there going to go back to sleep, should've just got up!

Son and his girlfriend will be here at lunchtime so have a few jobs to do this morning. I promised him a trip to B&M to get cleaning stuff/toiletries and new flat bits - I'm sure he's thrilled to be getting his very own bucket 

I hope the weather stays at least dry for those of you with outdoor plans xx


----------



## Charity

Mrs Funkin said:


> @Charity To be honest I'm hoping the Queen is just pottering today, too


I have it on good authority (the TV) she is watching the Thanksgiving Service so no doubt has her feet up this morning at least.


----------



## huckybuck

Morning all. 
I am glad the Queen is having a rest today. 
I slept like a log last night and feel great for it! Although did have some odd dreams about my previous cat being attacked being attacked by a peacock - I’d been watching The Staicase before I went to bed (the episode where it was thought she’d been attacked by an owl). I was quite glad to wake up!!!


----------



## Charity

huckybuck said:


> Morning all.
> I am glad the Queen is having a rest today.
> I slept like a log last night and feel great for it! Although did have some odd dreams about my previous cat being attacked being attacked by a peacock - I'd been watching The Staicase before I went to bed (the episode where it was thought she'd been attacked by an owl). I was quite glad to wake up!!!


Glad you're feeling better today @huckybuck. Hope you do too @lymorelynn. Hope you feel better as the day goes on @GingerNinja so you can enjoy your son's visit.


----------



## Cully

Watched the service this morning. Sad she had to miss it but perfectly understandable.
I've still got the sound of those bells ringing in my ears.
Hope all of you who are not feeling too good are much better soon.


----------



## Charity

Whilst I understand a lot of people aren't happy with Boris, I wish they wouldn't be so rude as to loudly boo him, or anyone else, when they are attending a completely unrelated event like the Thanksgiving Service this morning. The same has to be said for the protestors yesterday trying to spoil things.


----------



## Ali71

Hello, hello, hello, sorry, late to the party, not through sleeping in as like many, we were later to bed (well, 10, which is late for us haha) and Milo does not have a snooze button so he was wailing at 3. He's definitely looking a lot better on that leg of his, he had a good old patrol round the garden albeit a slow one. Mr and I went to the gym for 6 then a quick dash to Tesco as try as I might, I could not get a delivery to include clotted cream. I picked the one contribution that everyone else was thinking of nationally  Came home a bit deflated, as they didn't have any either. A quick hoover round turned into a big old Jubilee clean :Hilarious

Rang Waitrose in my next town and as they came up trumps I had another trip out. The weather is warm but very breezy, a "good dry-out" as Mum would say. She's off galivanting today with Dad and her pals so we are pottering at home again.

@Willsee I LOVE my e-bike! I only bought it in February but try and get out and catch a sunrise a few times a week. I really had the wrong idea about them, you certainly get a good work out. I am finding I can go further and am discovering little villages I've never known existed. They are brilliant aren't they?
@GingerNinja I bet I know where you're off to for B&M! 
@urbantigers I hope you have an awesome day at the zoo! @Charity sorry you had a rubbish night's sleep, sounds like you need a little snooze this afternoon:Yawn you never know, you might get woken with tea and cake. Lol to the hot cross buns, not quite the same. There was a page somewhere I saw with the funniest substitutions!
@huckybuck it must have seemed a good idea at the time giving the tree a trim up :Wacky

Just made a lovely late lunch of salmon parcels with lemon and black pepper, broccoli and baby potatoes, I expect I will nod off as the conservatory is warm...... enjoy the rest of your Friday xx


----------



## lymorelynn

Feeling brighter today. I've been shopping and picked up train tickets for a visit to my youngest son in London in a couple of weeks. 
I think we're in for some rain very soon so I can see our picnic tomorrow will be on a blanket in the lounge


----------



## Ali71

Glad you're feeling better @lymorelynn... lets hope the rain holds off long enough to enjoy your get together


----------



## Willsee

@Ali71 we love our E-bikes to!! They fold up so go to all sorts of places with us, especially when camping. We're lucky enough to live right on a trailway which means we can go quite far off road to grab a coffee .

You certainly do get a workout on them too 

Our friends have a couple too so we're often out all together, this was our visit to Newquay in March


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Barney is enjoying the sun in the garden


----------



## Ali71

Willsee said:


> @Ali71 we love our E-bikes to!! They fold up so go to all sorts of places with us, especially when camping. We're lucky enough to live right on a trailway which means we can go quite far off road to grab a coffee .
> 
> You certainly do get a workout on them too
> 
> Our friends have a couple too so we're often out all together, this was our visit to Newquay in March
> 
> View attachment 492815
> View attachment 492817


Ahh fantastic! I am going to experience camping for the first time next month, I'm hoping it opens up a whole new path of adventures for us. We just bought a new bike rack (fun and games, not!) to put on the back of the van so no excuses (unless we really hate it ). We are going with my brother and sister-in-law who have camped lots so have plenty of experience. Its difficult for us to plan too far ahead with our business so to be able to just find a space with electric hook-up if we fancy a quick getaway would be great. This is from one of my very early morning rides :










@BarneyBobCat you are looking very handsome there in the sun!


----------



## ewelsh

Caught Libby sunbathing


----------



## Ali71

ewelsh said:


> Caught Libby sunbathing
> 
> View attachment 492859
> 
> 
> View attachment 492861


Oh Libby you are such a pretty girl! It doesn't seem to matter how warm it is they still make beeline for the hotspots


----------



## oliviarussian

I know it’s not morning but I’ve been out of the house by 6.30 every morning cos SO MANY cats to visit, it feels like everyone has gone away this past week. My day started with a horror scene of dead baby mice strewn over a clients bedroom carpet  cos cat has been on a killing spree overnight… and finished with me sitting in the garden with an old lady cat to the sounds of a street party in the background, Roll out the barrel, then Chas and Dave closely followed by David Essex blasting out over the speakers


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Didn't get home until after midnight, woke up needing the loo desperately at 5am but couldn't go as both boys would have woken…so I eventually fell back asleep again.

Raining here. We've had to just go out and chop a couple of branches off one of the trees (boooo). With all the rain we had it was like it had grown too fast for itself somehow.

Going to parkrun in a bit, then I don't know what else for the rest of the day until it's BBQ time again. I'm doing a chocolate/fruit platter today after last night's union flag decorated brownie 










Have a Super Saturday, all. Let's hope that the Queen is having a leisurely breakfast and will have a restful morning.


----------



## Ali71

Good Morning
Well we stayed up a bit later watching a cheesy film on NF (although to be honest it was a nice relaxing end to the day). We had planned a cycle out before work but the wind has really picked up here so we gave it a miss. So here we are doing a few hours in the office to ease us gently into Monday 

Tomorrow is looking like being indoors now which is a shame, but even if it's dry it will be windy, which isn't much fun with paper plates etc. We'll just go with the flow...
@lymorelynn fingers crossed for your picnic today x


----------



## Charity

Good morning on a pretty windy day. I overslept after the night before, well, if waking up at 7.00 can be called oversleeping. I've just been watching a poor magpie baby on our shed with his Mum battling the wind, what a challenge life is for them when they fledge, so the cats aren't going out for a while much to wailing Toppy's disgust. :Meh Purdey got off the sofa a while ago and went over to where Toppy was sitting moaning and gave him her doggie stare as if to say 'oh, do shut up'. 

Last night, I had an evening of pure nostalgia watching a programme about music of the 60s, it was lovely. When it was time to go to bed, I kept saying 'I'll just listen to this one' then when it was finished another favourite came on but, in the end, I had to tear myself away. :Yawn Anyone remember Herb Alpert, he was so handsome?

Think I'll probably catch up on a few neglected chores today as I've been mainly hogging the TV the last couple of days and might make some cakes later then take Purdey for a walk. Exciting or what! 

The Queen is apparently meeting Harry and Meghan's little girl, Lilibet, today for the first time as its the little one's birthday. Her trip to Epsom this afternoon is off which she must be most disappointed about.

@Mrs Funkin, that looks yummy. 

Have a good day everyone and hope you're all feeling well today


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Good Morning 

Yes fingers crossed for everyone with a jubilee party today or tomorrow - weather forecast for the next few days is not very good at all. I pity all those taking part in the pageant as it's looking like it's going to be very wet and windy in London  At least the weather was good for the 2 bank holiday days 

For me it's a trip to Sainsburys/Asda for food shopping - I need both stores as Sainsburys often don't have what I need to restock Lily's shelf  Looks like the Zylkene is working for Lily as I'm sure her tummy fur is beginning to grow back 

@Mrs Funkin that desert platter looks really yummy


----------



## lymorelynn

Good morning 
Well, we didn't get any of the forecast rain yesterday and it's sunny so far. Keeping fingers crossed. 
The family will be here at 12  so just tidying up as I haven't done much over the past few days


----------



## Charity

lymorelynn said:


> Good morning
> Well, we didn't get any of the forecast rain yesterday and it's sunny so far. Keeping fingers crossed.
> The family will be here at 12  so just tidying up as I haven't done much over the past few days


We had your rain yesterday for about an hour Lynn, thanks and its not sunny here this morning.


----------



## ewelsh

Morning all

Cloudy and threatening rain, I don't mind having anyone's share of rain as no garden party's here.

Today If dry will be in the garden again! Thats all I seem to do lately is tidy up the garden, tidy up my dogs coats because Mr Fox keeps pooping in my garden and the dogs love it :Yawn eau de parfum Fox poo, plus tidying up after Libbys fur which everywhere!

Great cake @Mrs Funkin 
Have a lovely day with your family @lymorelynn

@Charity never heard of Herb Albert, but sounds like a fun evening


----------



## huckybuck

Morning all.

Woke up a bit discombobulated this morning (had been dreaming again lol) when Mr HB bought me tea I'm his golf gear I said are you playing again (thinking it was Sunday and he'd already played Sat).

I've got a few peaceful hours to get some chores done then will look forward to the Jubilee concert later.

I watched the Crown Jewels last night and although had been to the tower to see them when I was about 10 I don't think I understood the history and impact at the time. I loved the bit where the Queen was handling the St Edwards Crown as if it was an old hat - you could just imagine the guards being horrified but couldn't say a word!

@Mrs Funkin that brownie looks fabulous!!! I haven't made anything jubilee yet…


----------



## Charity

ewelsh said:


> Morning all
> 
> Cloudy and threatening rain, I don't mind having anyone's share of rain as no garden party's here.
> 
> Today If dry will be in the garden again! Thats all I seem to do lately is tidy up the garden, tidy up my dogs coats because Mr Fox keeps pooping in my garden and the dogs love it :Yawn eau de parfum Fox poo, plus tidying up after Libbys fur which everywhere!
> 
> Great cake @Mrs Funkin
> Have a lovely day with your family @lymorelynn
> 
> @Charity never heard of Herb Albert, but sounds like a fun evening


Here he is. He was actually known for being a trumpet player and had his own Tijuana brass band but he sang this beautifully romantic song written by Burt Bacharach, you've probably not heard of him either, best song writer of the day.  Have a listen. Herb Alpert is now 87.








(449) This guy's in love with you - Herb Alpert (Lyrics on screen) - YouTube


----------



## huckybuck

Charity said:


> Here he is. He was actually known for being a trumpet player and had his own Tijuana brass band but he sang this beautifully romantic song written by Burt Bacharach, you've probably not heard of him either, best song writer of the day.  Have a listen. Herb Alpert is now 87.
> 
> View attachment 492915
> (449) This guy's in love with you - Herb Alpert (Lyrics on screen) - YouTube


He's still a good looking fellow now!


----------



## GingerNinja

Good morning.

Goodness it was boiling yesterday in the sun! Very cloudy here today though and we were going to have a BBQ.. will have to rethink dinner I think!

@Charity I only know Herb Alpert from his colab with Janet Jackson, and his music has been sampled on other tracks. He is very handsome in that pic, lovely smile 

I'm sitting here watching the pesky jackdaws eating all my birdseed, greedy buggers! I wouldn't mind if they left some for the other birds.

Not sure what we will get up to today but I hope everyone has a lovely time, whatever you are doing x


----------



## ewelsh

Charity said:


> Here he is. He was actually known for being a trumpet player and had his own Tijuana brass band but he sang this beautifully romantic song written by Burt Bacharach, you've probably not heard of him either, best song writer of the day.  Have a listen. Herb Alpert is now 87.
> 
> View attachment 492915
> (449) This guy's in love with you - Herb Alpert (Lyrics on screen) - YouTube


Oh yes I can see the attraction, what a dish, happy day dreaming :Hilarious


----------



## ewelsh

Whilst I am sat here a little chilly, just done poop patrol, washed dogs free of fox poop, buried 3 headless mice thanks to Lottie, Mr ewelsh is having a nice brunch in Dubai at a glorious 43 degrees

:Banghead


----------



## SbanR

ewelsh said:


> @Charity never heard of Herb Albert, but sounds like a fun evening


Thought you were saying it tongue in cheek.............
Until I saw @Charity reply. HOW can you not know Herb Albert. Or Burt Bacharach!!!!!:Jawdrop:Jawdrop:Jawdrop


----------



## oliviarussian

ewelsh said:


> @Charity never heard of Herb Albert, but sounds like a fun evening


I bet you have!!!


----------



## Ali71

Herb Alpert is a bit of a dish!! I love 60s music, @Charity OH and I were watching a programme earlier about Motown and Smokey Robinson. Now I sound like my Nan but it's much better than all this blah blah innit bruh "music". When lyrics were lyrics and not about being at the clurrrrrrrrb  I was brought up on all of that as my Nan ran a pub when I was small and that was what she liked playing. Plus when I was a teenager and we used to put grolsch bottle tops through our DM's there was a bit of a revival with Percy Sledge and Marvin Gaye (remember THAT launderette advert  )

You are all so talented with your baking skills...!! 
@ewelsh There's no place like home, there's no place like home.........x


----------



## GingerNinja

@Ali71 nick kamen once spilled his drink down me in a club when I was 16, and didn't even apologise! Went right down in my estimation then, sexi jeans or not


----------



## Ali71

GingerNinja said:


> @Ali71 nick kamen once spilled his drink down me in a club when I was 16, and didn't even apologise! Went right down in my estimation then, sexi jeans or not


 How rude!! You thought he might have offered to wash 'em, seeing as he was good at that!


----------



## huckybuck

oliviarussian said:


> I bet you have!!!


Never heard of it :Hilarious


----------



## Charity

SbanR said:


> Thought you were saying it tongue in cheek.............
> Until I saw @Charity reply. HOW can you not know Herb Albert. Or Burt Bacharach!!!!!:Jawdrop:Jawdrop:Jawdrop


She's only a youngster @SbanR and wasn't even a twinkle in her parents' eyes back then


----------



## lullabydream

SbanR said:


> Thought you were saying it tongue in cheek.............
> Until I saw @Charity reply. HOW can you not know Herb Albert. Or Burt Bacharach!!!!!:Jawdrop:Jawdrop:Jawdrop


Nope never heard of the Herb bloke either or recognise the song


----------



## SbanR

Charity said:


> She's only a youngster @SbanR and wasn't even a twinkle in her parents' eyes back then


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious



lullabydream said:


> Nope never heard of the Herb bloke either or recognise the song


:Jawdrop


----------



## Charity

Ali71 said:


> Herb Alpert is a bit of a dish!! I love 60s music, @Charity OH and I were watching a programme earlier about Motown and Smokey Robinson. Now I sound like my Nan but it's much better than all this blah blah innit bruh "music". When lyrics were lyrics and not about being at the clurrrrrrrrb  I was brought up on all of that as my Nan ran a pub when I was small and that was what she liked playing. Plus when I was a teenager and we used to put grolsch bottle tops through our DM's there was a bit of a revival with Percy Sledge and Marvin Gaye (remember THAT launderette advert  )
> 
> You are all so talented with your baking skills...!!
> @ewelsh There's no place like home, there's no place like home.........x


You're so right @Ali71, much better than the trash of today.

You mean this advert. The chap in it died recently. Hot stuff in those days :Hilarious
(449) Levi's commercial - Laundrette - YouTube


----------



## ewelsh

Nope never heard of him :Hilarious I was just a twinkle


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Never heard of Herb either


----------



## GingerNinja

BarneyBobCat said:


> Never heard of Herb either


Not even with Biggie Smalls?


----------



## GingerNinja

Well it turns out that the "kids" are upcycling clothes today  I've set up my machine to get them started and have now left them to it... not sure how it will turn out


----------



## BarneyBobCat

GingerNinja said:


> Not even with Biggie Smalls?


You mean "da erb"


----------



## oliviarussian

OK I know I'm banging on but I just simply don't believe all you saying you've never heard of Herb Alpert!!!!!
I challenge all of you to say you've never heard this! It's just impossible, the guy sold 72 million records worldwide


----------



## ewelsh

oliviarussian said:


> OK I know I'm banging on but I just simply don't believe all you saying you've never heard of Herb Alpert!!!!!
> I challenge all of you to say you've never heard this! It's just impossible, the guy sold 72 million records worldwide


Nope :Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## oliviarussian

ewelsh said:


> Nope :Hilarious:Hilarious


You're winding me up!!!!


----------



## ewelsh

oliviarussian said:


> You're winding me up!!!!


Honestly I really dont know him :Hilarious but…. The music reminds me of a sport program my grandfather used to watch… I think. Am i right?


----------



## oliviarussian

ewelsh said:


> Honestly I really dont know him :Hilarious but…. The music reminds me of a sport program my grandfather used to watch… I think. Am i right?


Possibly… I think it's been used in countless films, TV shows and Ads, it does make me think of sports programs so maybe it was


----------



## GingerNinja

BarneyBobCat said:


> You mean "da erb"


As in
"Biggie, Biggie, Biggie, can't you see?
Sometimes your words just hypnotize me
And I just love your flashy ways....."

Nope?


----------



## BarneyBobCat

oliviarussian said:


> OK I know I'm banging on but I just simply don't believe all you saying you've never heard of Herb Alpert!!!!!
> I challenge all of you to say you've never heard this! It's just impossible, the guy sold 72 million records worldwide


This I have heard!


----------



## SbanR

ewelsh said:


> Nope :Hilarious:Hilarious


There is a Huge gap in your education:Bear
Tsk! Tsk!


----------



## BarneyBobCat

GingerNinja said:


> As in
> "Biggie, Biggie, Biggie, can't you see?
> Sometimes your words just hypnotize me
> And I just love your flashy ways....."
> 
> Nope?


I was making a bit of a joke sorry - I am no rapping or Biggie Small fan. I was just suggesting the Biggie reference was to cannabis and I had a feeble attempt at street talk


----------



## GingerNinja

BarneyBobCat said:


> I was making a bit of a joke sorry - I am no rapping or Biggie Small fan. I was just suggesting the Biggie reference was to cannabis and I had a feeble attempt at street talk


That's okay, I got it 

I actually prefer Herb's Rise without the Notorious B.I.G.'s input


----------



## Charity

I think he was popular over here for a while during that period


ewelsh said:


> Honestly I really dont know him :Hilarious but…. The music reminds me of a sport program my grandfather used to watch… I think. Am i right?


I think you mean Grandstand theme @ewelsh



SbanR said:


> There is a Huge gap in your education:Bear
> Tsk! Tsk!


Probably didn't reach the wilds of Wales in those days


----------



## lymorelynn

Good morning 
The weather forecast for yesterday was totally wrong and we had a glorious afternoon of sunshine for our picnic on the park, listening to music from the past 70 years while the girls played on the playground. Can you spot Queenie with her corgi?
Then back home, where we were joined by my step daughter and son-in-law and their dogs.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Morning everyone. The final day of jubilee celebrations is a bit gloomy here. We need to go to our Green and start to get set up for the party from 10am. 

I had a terrible sleep. Feel like a zombie! Not that I know how a zombie feels but you know…

Have a wonderful day, everybody.


----------



## Charity

Good morning all. We had a terrific storm last night, the thunder shook the house and the rain was torrential for ages. Thank goodness we live on a hill so it all goes downwards. 

Well, Paddington and the Queen...what can you say? :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious Absolutely brilliant, isn't she a star. I can't say a lot of the music was to my taste and I think one or two of the oldies should have stayed at home, naming no names. I do wish famous singers of yesteryear would give up while they're ahead. Queen were my favourite of the night, they never disappoint. The whole evening was brilliant though, especially the light display, and its so lovely to see people enjoying themselves. 

Back to today. Sadly the weather looks pretty grim for the last day of street parties etc. Just having a quiet Sunday here and doing not much. Think the garden must be sodden so not doing that today. Will be watching the Pageant this afternoon. Will be quite sad to see the end of this weekend, its been such a happy occasion for everybody.

Have a good day all


----------



## lymorelynn

Charity said:


> Good morning all. We had a terrific storm last night, the thunder shook the house and the rain was torrential for ages. Thank goodness we live on a hill so it all goes downwards.
> 
> Have a good day all


I think last night's storm was either side of us and we missed the worst. Watched some good flashes of lightning though.
We watched about half of the concert last night - dinner was a bit late and then I was reading bedtime stories to the girls  I didn't know who half of the perfrormers were  but loved the light shows , especially the drones - very clever. Way past George and Charlotte's bedtime though 
We still have the children with us for today and then they're off camping on the Isle of Wight before my daughter in law goes back to Wales next weekend and my son goes off to The Netherlands on business.


----------



## SbanR

Good morning folks. Well, the heavy rain started early morning but slowed down now to a light rain.
Had the concert on but wasn't paying much attention so missed the drones.
Agree with you Charity about some needing to stay home, especially at the end. An oldie I wouldn't have minded seeing instead is what's her name who sang Tiger Bay


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Good Morning  'tis very damp here - we had rain in the night but not the thunderstorms that some of you seem to have had; at least it was enough that I don't have to water the garden today Think I'm due a trip to my local high street today as there are some bits 'n bobs I need and then later (maybe !) I really should do last week's ironing  Laundry is going to have to wait till later in the week when the forecast is for more dry weather.

Jubilee celebrations have been a bit thin on the ground round here Although I did come across one street party on my way home from food shopping yesterday which entailed me having to make a circuitous detour to get home !



Mrs Funkin said:


> Morning everyone. The final day of jubilee celebrations is a bit gloomy here. We need to go to our Green and start to get set up for the party from 10am.
> 
> *I had a terrible sleep. Feel like a zombie! Not that I know how a zombie feels but you know*…
> 
> Have a wonderful day, everybody.


I'll join you with that feeling @Mrs Funkin - although I did actually sleep quite well last night ,but maybe a tad too deep ?


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Gloomy here today. I hope it stays dry so I can get out for a walk. Sunday roast for lunch - got my belly pork on low and slow, minus a nipple! Cant wait to show my wife the photo later on


----------



## Bertie'sMum

lymorelynn said:


> Good morning
> The weather forecast for yesterday was totally wrong and we had a glorious afternoon of sunshine for our picnic on the park, listening to music from the past 70 years while the girls played on the playground. Can you spot Queenie with her corgi?
> Then back home, where we were joined by my step daughter and son-in-law and their dogs.
> View attachment 493173
> View attachment 493175
> View attachment 493177
> View attachment 493179
> View attachment 493181


took a while but, yes, I finally found them  Won't say where (yet) so as not to spoil others fun in finding them !!!


----------



## Charity

lymorelynn said:


> Good morning
> The weather forecast for yesterday was totally wrong and we had a glorious afternoon of sunshine for our picnic on the park, listening to music from the past 70 years while the girls played on the playground. Can you spot Queenie with her corgi?
> Then back home, where we were joined by my step daughter and son-in-law and their dogs.
> View attachment 493173
> View attachment 493175
> View attachment 493177
> View attachment 493179
> View attachment 493181


Yes, found Queenie and the corgi


----------



## ewelsh

Good soggy morning

I think we have had 2 months worth of rain in the last hour alone! Shocking. I hope it stays dry for @Mrs Funkin and everyone who is having a party today.

@lymorelynn I spotted your queen and corgi with your welsh lamb( little poppet ) have a lovely time with your family today, soon all will be calm again.

@BarneyBobCat I couldn't get that pork nipple out of my thoughts yesterday :Hilarious

I did enjoy the concert, loved the queen and Paddington bear what a remarkable lady, I would love to know who suggests these things to the queen, I also loved queen wish Freddy was singing though but I confess to turning over when Craig D came on ( I couldn't understand a word he was saying :Hilarious ) I turned back on to hear Stephen fry's speech followed by Prince Charles speech which as always was so loving. I will try and catch the highlights today as I wanted to see Diana Ross.

Have a good day everyone xx


----------



## lullabydream

ewelsh said:


> I couldn't get that pork nipple out of my thoughts yesterday :Hilarious


Same here!


----------



## Lurcherlad

huckybuck said:


> @Bertie'sMum
> 
> The consultant has offered me some steroid injections and I am considering it. The trouble is someone told me about the Kate Garraway programme (3D body thing) with the lady with a frozen shoulder. I made the mistake of watching it (and them performing the procedure) and it's frightened me to death!!! The lady was in agony having it done and afterwards she still didn't have that much movement as a result.
> 
> I have been really good with my physio and have fairly good range considering - it's just the night times that I can't handle (and no golf obv).
> 
> I haven't ruled out the injections if I get too fed up…


I had really good results from the second physio I saw with my frozen shoulder and the exercises he recommended.

They were completely different to the ones the first physio gave me, which didn't help at all.

My OH had the jab and nearly decked the doc it was so excruciating! I was determined to avoid having it.

I found that a pillow placed strategically helped to get comfortable in bed.

For back sleeping, a thin pillow behind the affected shoulder. Raising the head end of my adjustable bed helped take the weight off the shoulder.

For side sleeping on opposite shoulder, cuddling a thick pillow to support the bad arm/shoulder.

Front sleeping, again thin pillow under bad shoulder … head turned towards it.

Dose up with painkillers so get best cover at night to aid sleep.

N.B. I've found my old exercise sheets, if you are interested in receiving a copy … if only to compare … let me know.


----------



## huckybuck

Morning all - apparently there was a terrible thunder storm here last night and over 1/2 inch of rain but somehow I managed to sleep through the lot!!! Must have been that extra glass of wine I had. 

I was going to pop down to the village this afternoon as they are having a street party on the green but it’s so gloomy and cold I might just stay in PJs and watch the pageant instead. 

I did get a delivery of chocolate and biscuits yesterday so I can have a go at making the Queen’s favourite cake later if I CBA lol


----------



## huckybuck

Lurcherlad said:


> I had really good results from the second physio I saw with my frozen shoulder and the exercises he recommended.
> 
> They were completely different to the ones the first physio gave me.
> 
> My OH had the jab and nearly decked the doc it was so excruciating! I was determined to avoid having it.
> 
> I found that a pillow placed strategically helped to get comfortable in bed.
> 
> For back sleeping, a thin pillow behind the affected shoulder. Raising the head end of my adjustable bed helped take the weight off the shoulder.
> 
> For side sleeping on opposite shoulder, cuddling a thick pillow to support the bad arm/shoulder.
> 
> Front sleeping, again thin pillow under bad shoulder … head turned towards it.
> 
> Dose up with painkillers so get best cover at night to aid sleep.
> 
> N.B. I've found my old exercise sheets, if you are interested in receiving a copy … if only to compare … let me know.


I am glad I'm not the only one who was scared of the jab LL!

Thank you for all the tips for sleeping - I have bought 2 great big pregnancy pillows one for the bad shoulder/arm to sit on and the other to cuddle. I've also got a neck pillow to raise myself up a bit. Me HB reckons the bed looks like a coffin these days but it all def helps.

I'd love a copy of the exercises please as I'm willing to try everything. I've upped the physio sessions to twice a week (costing me a fortune) and I do think they are helping.

Assuming your shoulder is ok now? Is it completely back to normal and no pain?

Thank you for the advice and tips btw.


----------



## BarneyBobCat

It looks good!


----------



## Charity

We're having a Jubilee roast lunch today. It's turkey which we got at Christmas but didn't have, then we were going to have it at Easter but that didn't happen either so determined to have it today with roast tatties, parsnips, carrots and possibly cabbage. I used to hate parsnips when I was young but I love them now.


----------



## urbantigers

Sorry I have been absent and missed what everyone has been up to. Ive not participated in any jubilee celebrations but not that bothered to tell the truth. Ive been a bit out of sorts really and had a bit of a scare with Mosi yesterday. He’s fine and it was something of nothing, but for a moment I thought I was going to have to take him to the out of hours vet. You know that moment when panic sets in and you start wondering about whether you even know the way to the out of hours vet (since my vet sold out to medivet, they no longer do their own out of hours care).

I did go to the zoo on friday but I really should not have. I had 3 hours sleep, then halfway down the M56 I realised I hadn’t taken my pregabalin. I was disgruntled about a couple of things too so not really in the mood. It was raining too. So I mooched around there for a bit and came home early afternoon. I then lay on the sofa for the rest of the day, even though the rain had stopped and the sun had come out. Yesterday I mooched around - getting my hair cut was about as exciting as it got - and today I had lunch with a friend at a garden centre. I resisted the temptation to buy more plants. Except for the chilli plant. That doesn’t count because it’s edible 

Yesterday I had a bit of a wow moment when I was driving. A bird of prey swooped down to within a couple of metres of my windscreen. Awesome sight. I don’t really know my birds of prey but it had a very red underside with paler wings so think it must have been a red kite?

Horrid wet day today so I am just chilling for the rest of the day. No gardening and, sadly, no sitting outside. Very glad at this point that I’m off work tomorrow.


----------



## Willsee

Ooops I've missed all the fun 

photographing a wedding yesterday so all caught up in that and then thunder all night .

Just to clarify, I know Bert Bacarack, he's in a Mike Myers film, don't have a clue about the other guy, but currently listening to Pete Tong on BBC sounds which takes me back to 80's and 90's clubbing 

PS @Mrs Funkin love your Jubilee brownee xxxxxx


----------



## Ali71

@urbantigers sorry to hear Mosi scared you. I hope he's ok now, and fortunately no out of hours needed. 
Such a shame the weather put a dampener on some of the celebrations. We did have our street party but it ended up being in an open double garage with a gazebo on the end! It was absolutely brilliant though and such good fun. We got back about 5 and I immediately ran a hot bath, as standing and sitting outside for 4 hours left me chilled through!

I watched some of the concert live but caught up with the rest this morning on iPlayer. I may be hormonal but the Paddington sketch made me tear up, I just thought our Queen was such a good sport. My favourite bits were the drones and actually the Musicals, which is quite unlike me!

@Willsee used to love Pete Tong on whilst getting ready for going out  I'm now in my jammies when I used to be thinking about leaving the house :Hilarious
@Charity I've only recently got into parsnips as well, particularly if they are honey-roasted. Such a sweet tooth!

Back to work properly tomorrow....


----------



## Charity

Message from Her Majesty


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Urgh. I’m saying good morning as the small boy has properly woken us up…meowing madly downstairs. I went into the utility to get him some more food, so he came for a wee, followed me upstairs with the food but didn’t have any and jumped on the bed. Goodness knows…all I know is if his thyroid bloods aren’t more wonky in a couple of weeks, I’ll be quite surprised! 

So, “good morning”…can’t tell you what the day is like though as it’s pitch still…!


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Good Morning  What's happened to June ? It's all grey, gloomy and damp  Even Lily doesn't want to go out - well the diva doesn't "do" wet paws  - and has gone back to bed !

I did make it to the high street yesterday afternoon but only came back with some vitamin B from Holland & Barrett (so not a totally wasted outing !) everything I saw/liked in the way of clothes/shoes were either wrong colour or not in my size  Being 5' 2" and the wrong side of 10st it's getting difficult to find clothes that fit properly - especially now so many shops have left the high streets and gone online only. If I order online I generally find that I am having to return the items as the fit is not "right", fabric is rubbish or the colour is wrong - I much prefer a real shop with a fitting room so that I can try BEFORE I buy 

Was supposed to be meeting a friend for coffee this morning but she texted me yesterday to say she's been feeling rubbish all week and could we re-schedule for next week. So now I've no excuse not to get the ironing done !!


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Back to work.... boooo. And its raining.... double booo! Mrs BNC goes to her mums for a few day so Im on me own with the BBC.... I'll let you decide whether this gets a booo!


----------



## SbanR

Good morning. Cold, grey damp and miserable here.
Big boo as my fussy boy has started to eat Webbox and it's OOS in store and Petshop:Arghh
@BarneyBobCat did you tell Mrs BNC about the nipple?


----------



## Charity

Good morning. Started with lovely sunshine but that's gone off already. Yesterday, it poured with rain most of the afternoon sadly.

Back to normal today, off to have a hair cut at last in a while, assuming my hairdresser got back from her holiday yesterday and isn't stuck in a foreign airport.

Lots of mundane things to do as well.

Have a good week everybody. Oh, and well done Wales, great job


----------



## ewelsh

Good morning form a soaked Lincolnshire, goodness me will this ever end. This time last year it was glorious weather.

I so enjoyed yesterday's pageant, never seen anything like it in my life, fabulous.

Go Wales 









Got to get to the village library today as my books should have been returned by yesterday  the lady who volunteers there is well scary










I shall expect my knuckles to be smacked :Hilarious

happy hair cut @Charity


----------



## urbantigers

Morning. Dull but dry here (so far) and it’s my last day off work. I feel I should do something but no idea what and the weather isn’t exactly making me want to go anywhere outdoors. I managed to get a bit more sleep after feeding the boys, so that’s good. I should stress that going back to bed after feeding the boys means after playing with them for a bit, listening to my audio book for a bit - with interruptions to reassure Kito I am paying him attention - then I fed them, then I had to play a bit more as Mosi wanted to play but Kito wouldn’t join in so I had to. Eventually I went back to bed after being up for an hour. Just in case anyone is under the illusion that going back to bed after feeding the boys means getting up, feeding them, then going straight back to bed 

I have library books that were due back before Christmas…… 

It’s cold again so once again I had the heating on briefly when I got up. Ridiculous in June.

After looking at pics of birds of prey, the bird I saw on Saturday most resembles a marsh harrier which is quite exciting.


----------



## Bethanjane22

Good Morning (just!)

It's a very grey and gloomy day here in South Wales, not sure if we've gone back in time or if this is the standard for June nowadays.

Well done to Wales! First World Cup in 64 years! Cymru Am Byth!

My commute from Caerphilly into central Cardiff was incredibly quiet this morning, so I can imagine there are a lot of sore heads in the capital today :Banghead

Back to work after a lovely long weekend is very hard, even harder when you don't like your job, hey ho! It's better to have one than not at the moment.

I forgot to mention, a mini miracle happened yesterday. I managed to lie in until 9:30am! I couldn't quite believe it. As soon as I had stirred though, I heard the usual meows outside the bedroom door.

Good luck with the library book lady @ewelsh I was a nightmare for late books when I was in uni, and the librarian always scared the life out of me!


----------



## lymorelynn

Good afternoon 
Waved the family off this morning as they went to catch their ferry to the Isle of Wight. My son used to work on the Lymington ferry when he was home from uni - I wonder if any of the old crew are still there . He set an alarm on his phone this morning to make sure the girls were awake - a ship's horn  It certainly made sure I was awake.
I've spent the morning tidying up. You forget how much devastation little ones can leave in their wake :Hilarious I might just need to put my feet up after lunch


----------



## huckybuck

Good afternoon!

Twiddling my thumbs today and trying not to stress too much. No news is def good news. I am shattered as didn’t sleep well as I knew I had to be up early. I never do when that’s the case. 

Feeling a bit flat after the high of such a glorious weekend so I think an afternoon of chocolate endorphins might be in order.


----------



## Bethanjane22

huckybuck said:


> Good afternoon!
> 
> Twiddling my thumbs today and trying not to stress too much. No news is def good news. I am shattered as didn't sleep well as I knew I had to be up early. I never do when that's the case.
> 
> Feeling a bit flat after the high of such a glorious weekend so I think an afternoon of chocolate endorphins might be in order.


Chocolate is always the remedy, I think I may have to get myself a little bar on my lunch break to get me through the afternoon. Hopefully the vets will give you an update on Huck soon x


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Saw this earlier and thought it was so lovely, I wanted to put it here as well as the Jubilee thread.


----------



## huckybuck

Mrs Funkin said:


> Saw this earlier and thought it was so lovely, I wanted to put it here as well as the Jubilee thread.
> 
> View attachment 493323


It's such a beautiful picture!!!


----------



## Ali71

I think this HRT is doing weird things to my eyes, I just had to re-read @ewelsh message saying Happy Haircut Celery! 
Seems like the kitties have all got the early vibe today, it wasn't Milo is was Suki... OH said he could have sworn he heard a cat talking in the night, it was Suki patting me on the arm Mraow Mraow mraoooooow like I knew precisely what he meant. Fortunately he curled up again after that.

It is all a bit grey and drizzly here as well, after such a nice day yesterday for our little street gathering. We played Royal Bingo, pin the jewel on the crown and there was plenty of tea, cake and other nibbles to be had.

Currently sporting a blotchy red face as I've just organised a treat for one of the girlfriends in our group who turns 50 on Wednesday; we treated her to a lovely pamper and highlights thanks to being in cahoots with the hairdresser and she sent me a video of her receiving her card and finding out. So I'm a hormonal and blotchy mess:Bawling

@ewelsh give her a quick snarl back
Hope you're feeling ok @huckybuck and enjoyed a chocolate treat .I'm a terrible worrier about mine when they are away from us at the vets. I'm sure he will be home with you soon with some nice shiny teeth and a clean bill of health (hopefully not a big bill for you either!)

@lymorelynn I have visions of you sitting bolt upright and saluting


----------



## Charity

Mrs Funkin said:


> Saw this earlier and thought it was so lovely, I wanted to put it here as well as the Jubilee thread.
> 
> View attachment 493323


I think that's gorgeous. I keep playing the video over and over, don't think we will ever forget it. I think we are all lucky to have witnessed something utterly unique this weekend which isn't going to happen for a very long time again, if ever. 

Hope all OK at the vets for Huck today @huckybuck, he'll expect to be spoilt when he gets home


----------



## lymorelynn

Mrs Funkin said:


> Saw this earlier and thought it was so lovely, I wanted to put it here as well as the Jubilee thread.
> 
> View attachment 493323


Isn't absolutely lovely 
I've taken my bunting down, thinking maybe I'll be able to use it again for a future coronation but hope Her Majesty has a good few more years yet


----------



## huckybuck

I’m leaving all my decs up for a while lol I can’t bear to take them down yet..


----------



## BarneyBobCat

SbanR said:


> Good morning. Cold, grey damp and miserable here.
> Big boo as my fussy boy has started to eat Webbox and it's OOS in store and Petshop:Arghh
> @BarneyBobCat did you tell Mrs BNC about the nipple?


Yep, she was horrified!


----------



## lullabydream

BarneyBobCat said:


> Yep, she was horrified!


I can't blame her..I bet it will be a while that belly pork is on the menu!


----------



## Cully

Did I miss something? When Queen had finished and Lee Mack came on he said, something like, "wasn't it great to see Freddie Mercury on the big screen"!
I watched every bit of Queen as I love them but I can't see Freddie's image projected on there. Was Lee mistaken, or am I?
It's been a busy few days helping a friend move and I'm tired and ache all over. Still managed to watch all of the Jubilee though. I mean, you have to get your priorities right.


----------



## huckybuck

Cully said:


> Did I miss something? When Queen had finished and Lee Mack came on he said, something like, "wasn't it great to see Freddie Mercury on the big screen"!
> I watched every bit of Queen as I love them but I can't see Freddie's image projected on there. Was Lee mistaken, or am I?
> It's been a busy few days helping a friend move and I'm tired and ache all over. Still managed to watch all of the Jubilee though. I mean, you have to get your priorities right.


I didn't see him either and heard the same as you!! 
Was annoyed at Elton on screen. He could have popped to the palace where the Queen was and played to her as he only lives round the corner!!


----------



## urbantigers

Can we rent a house and put all these early rising cats in it so that they only wake up each other? 4am Kito woke me this morning. He doesn’t normally wake me - just make a racket too early. He came into the bedroom and asked for cuddles so I obliged (unaware of the time at that point). We cuddled until 4.15 when he settled down on my legs. Until 4.30. He was quiet until 4.45 when Mosi got up. I waited and got 5 minutes before he started up properly. It might have been 4.50 before he started the wailing in earnest, but I’ve been awake since 4am. Feel shattered and I’m back at work today. Thanks Kito.

I also suspect both are building up to furballs. Kito has been eating a lot of grass and Mosi has ingested a lot of fur and is making sounds like a furball is brewing. I have a feeling today is going to try my patience. I hope the weather can lift my spirits. It’s dull at the moment but hopefully the sun will show its face at some point.

edit - Kito has just knocked my windowsill propagator off the window sill whilst I was brushing my teeth (fortunately I sellotaped the lid down as I know he’s obsessed with things like that). Then Mosi knocked a load of magazines off the coffee table not once but twice (the second time right in front of me). Kito’s at the propagator again…. There may be 2 cats free to good home by the end of the day.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Ooooh good idea @urbantigers - though today Oscar gets a reprieve from the Naughty Early Bird Cats Home as he let us sleep…the alarm woke me at 6am and that's not happened in a long long time!

It's raining and mizzerly here today, so will make for a fun journey to work. Yesterday was a study day from home with a load of assessments…my brain was very tired by the end. You don't get given enough time to do everything (have to get 90% on the assessments, so it takes concentration) and yet still I owe hours as it is a 9-5 day and my normal hours are 8-6.30. The fact I was still doing assessments at 6.30 - and have one more set to do - isn't taken into account. Pah!

Today is my lovely colleague's last day as she properly retires. We are having a mini lunch party (I made sausage rolls yesterday) but her proper "do" is at someone's house on Sunday.

Right. Best get up and give the boy his medications…

Have a nice day all.


----------



## Ali71

Morning  its nice and bright here today, in fact perfect bike ride weather if I was not so stiff! I must have overdone the squats on Sunday morning as I've not been able to crouch or sit down properly since. I may go later if I feel energetic but it feels weird when your normal faces in the gym aren't there!
Since I had the same alarm call as many others here I took advantage of the early start, so we have a chilli bubbling away in the slow cooker which will be nice to come home to. 

Hope you all have a nice day, whatever you're up to


----------



## Charity

Good morning. Sounds like we are all starting another day again happily.  Hope your days improve @urbantigers and @Mrs Funkin.

I have to say Bunty and Toppy are mostly angels first thing in the morning unless Toppy feels like singing the song of his people around 6 but, thankfully, that's not every day. I'm annoyed with myself as I have a Pets at Home parcel coming today and I forgot to order the furball treats. :Banghead They seem to be really helping.

My day is starting with some back ache, typical as I've got physio this afternoon and I was hoping to report I'm fine thanks. Must admit I have been a tiny bit slack with the exercises over the weekend, I shall blame the Jubilee. I shall do some this morning as the appointment isn't until lunchtime to see if that helps.

OH is ordering crates this morning for when we have to move everything before carpet laying day. Dreading it.

As for the weather, its horribly misty and wet here too. 

Have a good day if you can.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Good Morning 

I have to admit that, thankfully, Lily is not an early riser  Although if I have to get up in the night for the bathroom or to get a drink because I just can't sleep then she will always join me 'cos she thinks it's time for breakfast Just checked the weather forecast for today and it's forecast to be a lovely sunny day - yesterday they were forecasting heavy rain for today  But we've still got an early morning chill and the heating has just come on  Maybe I'll get out into the garden after I've been to Sainsburys.

Busy day tomorrow - GP appointment in the morning and then my 2nd MRI in the afternoon !


----------



## lymorelynn

Good morning 
As @Ali71 knows my girls are angels in the mornings and don't disturb me at all - in fact I get the hard stares if I have to get up before 8 :Happy 
Mr. L and I are off to look at a few bits at a local auction later this morning. Nothing special but one may be a potential birthday present if I like it and it doesn't go for more than we want to pay. We've been going to auctions for years and don't get into silly bidding. If I don't get it there's always a chance there'll be something next time. The lots we're interested in come up tomorrow and Thursday so I might send Mr. L on his own to bid and then he can surprise me 
Hope everyone has a good day :Cat


----------



## Cully

huckybuck said:


> I didn't see him either and heard the same as you!!
> Was annoyed at Elton on screen. He could have popped to the palace where the Queen was and played to her as he only lives round the corner!!


I'm glad it wasn't just me. Shame really as I would have loved to see Freddie on that big screen, or better still, on the palace IMAX screen. That blew me away with the colours.
Eltons piece was pre recorded I believe. I was a bit upset over his choice of Your Song. I mean, didn't he sing that for Diana?
I know he's been seen in a wheelchair recently trying to rest his painful hip. We all know about that, Elton. Join our club.

Talking of which ....how's your shoulder?


----------



## Ali71

lymorelynn said:


> Good morning
> As @Ali71 knows my girls are angels in the mornings and don't disturb me at all - in fact I get the hard stares if I have to get up before 8 :Happy
> Mr. L and I are off to look at a few bits at a local auction later this morning. Nothing special but one may be a potential birthday present if I like it and it doesn't go for more than we want to pay. We've been going to auctions for years and don't get into silly bidding. If I don't get it there's always a chance there'll be something next time. The lots we're interested in come up tomorrow and Thursday so I might send Mr. L on his own to bid and then he can surprise me
> Hope everyone has a good day :Cat


I do know this very well! They are such good girls 
How exciting, I've never been to an auction! Knowing my luck I would scratch my face or head and end up the proud owner of something I didn't plan to buy :Hilarious I hope you're lucky and win what you're looking for @lymorelynn x


----------



## Cully

Oh good heavens, an early morning cats club. Have you any idea what they all get up to?








And this is just the 'aftermath':Jawdrop!!


----------



## ewelsh

Good morning from a dry and sunny Lincolnshire, yes I know its a miracle. Actually I think its because @Charity was gloating to me yesterday how sunny her area was  so enjoy MY rain @Charity :Hilarious

@lymorelynn I just love an auction, but have often got caught up in the bidding fight for something, so I have been banned from going :Hilarious I hope you get what you want, fingers toes and eyes crossed for you. X

Libby and Lottie wouldn't dare wake me up, I am routinely up at 7.00am and that's early enough for them all thank you very much.

@Ali71 you shame me with your phys, had to laugh at the squats, are you walking like a penguin :Hilarious

@Bertie'sMum will be thinking of you tomorrow xxx

Have a great day everyone xx


----------



## Ali71

@Ali71 you shame me with your phys, had to laugh at the squats, are you walking like a penguin :Hilarious

Have a great day everyone xx[/QUOTE]

@ewelsh You've been running rings round me for years! I'm making up for 45 years of doing nothing at all  They are starting to ease thanks, but yes, I looked like Mrs Overall from Acorn antiques last night.  I will probably be doing the T-rex from the top half tomorrow  x


----------



## huckybuck

Morning all. Well it's a tired one from me this morning.. I wouldn't go to bed or put the light out until I was sure Huck wouldn't get up in the night in case he fell or tried to jump so it was very late before I attempted to sleep. Then it was with one ear open lol.

So I don't think I've had more than a couple of hours which is no good for me! He got up at 5 and I jumped out of bed to make sure he didn't fall going downstairs. All was ok but didn't go back to sleep.

Mr HB is off on a mini golf trip today (back later tomorrow) so I've got a lovely day/night to myself - bliss!

I have got physio at lunchtime and desperate for it as I missed my sessions last week because she was off for half term. However thanks @Cully I am cautiously going to say I think it's a tiny bit less painful so not sure if I am moving to the frozen phase now. I've still got a fair range of movement thank goodness as the physio worked hard with me to keep it (though so painful) so if I could just lose the pain completely that would be great.


----------



## Cully

Good Morning, nothing exciting happening here, just my usual Tuesday, finalising Tesco's delivery for tomorrow. Might be a problem as I've pre ordered far more than I really need, so may be doing a bit of tweaking. But not the chocolate. That stays!

Oh @lymorelynn , I've never been to an auction. I'd be afraid of buying something really expensive if I so much as scratched my nose. Hope you have a lovely time and get what you bid for.
@Bertie'sMum , two appointments in one day? How far away is your hospital for the MRI? At least you haven't had to wait very long for it. Good luck for tomorrow.
@Charity , I imagine the Jubilee is going to be blamed for a lot of things, including a lapse in exercise regime. I don't think a quick session this morning will make much difference. How long until 'carpet day'?
@Mrs Funkin , days off are always welcome but it's sometimes hard to get back into work mode. Hope you enjoy your lunch party.

Well, the dishes wont get washed if I don't make a start. Where do they all come from? I know I washed a load after dinner last night.


----------



## huckybuck

@lymorelynn you know we are all now desperate to know what you fancy bidding on lol!


----------



## Bethanjane22

Morning All,

I must have had a very deep sleep last night, as when I woke up this morning I realised I'd slept through the sound of a rather large picture falling off the wall, crashing down the stairs and skidding across the floor of the hallway! God help me in an emergency situation! 

I've got some sore shoulders today and I'm not sure what to do about it. I keep sleeping with my arms above my head (my OH says it looks like someone is telling me to 'stick 'em up!'). No matter how hard I try to not sleep that way, it must be the most comfortable position for me to sleep in, but it results in me waking up with a dead arm, and then twinges in my shoulder blades all day.  

I'll have to get the massage gun out tonight and get stuck into my shoulders. 

I hope everyone has a good day


----------



## ewelsh

Ali71 said:


> @Ali71 you shame me with your phys, had to laugh at the squats, are you walking like a penguin :Hilarious
> 
> Have a great day everyone xx


@ewelsh You've been running rings round me for years! I'm making up for 45 years of doing nothing at all  They are starting to ease thanks, but yes, I looked like Mrs Overall from Acorn antiques last night.  I will probably be doing the T-rex from the top half tomorrow  x[/QUOTE]

@Ali71 you are definitely ahead of me now, I walk/jog ish briskly for 40 mins each day, gym a few times a week which I am shamed by 90 yr olds on the running machine:Hilarious 
I dont do burpees anymore after pulling my T band :Yawn I would like to cycle more but I always get wind burn even in August :Hilarious I am more yoga these days, I am basic yoga though.

My husband who is a fitness fanatic said yoga was rubbish, so I got him to try Boho beautiful










It nearly killed him off :Hilarious


----------



## ewelsh

P.S I do not do the above exercises, I just deliberately made my husband do them and sat back watching him, killing myself laughing, I’m so wicked :Smuggrin


----------



## urbantigers

Cully said:


> Oh good heavens, an early morning cats club. Have you any idea what they all get up to?
> View attachment 493385
> 
> And this is just the 'aftermath':Jawdrop!!


@Cully that's what my flat looks like 

Mosi and Kito are never angelic. Never. The nearest they get to angelic is when they're sleeping. At least they can't get into trouble when they're asleep. Of course, after this morning's antics they are now catching up on their beauty sleep whilst I slog away to keep them in the style to which they've become accustomed. With matchsticks to keep my eyes open


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Cully said:


> @Bertie'sMum , two appointments in one day? How far away is your hospital for the MRI? At least you haven't had to wait very long for it. Good luck for tomorrow.


Thank you @Cully 
My GP is opposite my local Sainsbury's so about 1.5 miles away from home (I can park in Sainsbury's for 3 hours !) and it's my local hospital about 2 miles in the opposite direction - always have to go much earlier than necessary because parking there is a nightmare ! Luckily the appointments are so timed that I can go home from the first and have lunch before having to go out again for the second one


----------



## Charity

Cully said:


> Good Morning, nothing exciting happening here, just my usual Tuesday, finalising Tesco's delivery for tomorrow. Might be a problem as I've pre ordered far more than I really need, so may be doing a bit of tweaking. But not the chocolate. That stays!
> 
> @Charity , I imagine the Jubilee is going to be blamed for a lot of things, including a lapse in exercise regime. I don't think a quick session this morning will make much difference. How long until 'carpet day'?
> 
> Well, the dishes wont get washed if I don't make a start. Where do they all come from? I know I washed a load after dinner last night.


It's two weeks yesterday but I'm not one for leaving things to the last minute so I like to get organised asap. My mind is going round with questions like what are we going to do with the cats, what shall we do with the dog, where will we put this and that, we've also got our bed to get rid of before they come. I'll have to give the kitchen floor (its quite a large kitchen :Meh) a good scrub and not let Purdey on it as she moults like mad and they are laying laminate on top of our current floor which the chap said would be easier so there is lots to do. In the back of my mind I'm also worrying about my back standing up to it all. Eeeeek! :Nailbiting


----------



## lymorelynn

huckybuck said:


> @lymorelynn you know we are all now desperate to know what you fancy bidding on lol!


He's after some boring bits of junk :Hilarious
I have my eye on a rather lovely (it was as nice in the flesh as its picture in the catalogue) piece of Edwardian jewellery. He's even agreed to go over estimate for it. I did say he can put it away if we do get it and save it for the big  birthday next year. Trouble is trying not to be disappointed not getting it when it's something I really like. Apart from my wedding ring, all of my jewellery came from auctions


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> It's two weeks yesterday but I'm not one for leaving things to the last minute so I like to get organised asap. My mind is going round with questions like what are we going to do with the cats, what shall we do with the dog, where will we put this and that, we've also got our bed to get rid of before they come. I'll have to give the kitchen floor (its quite a large kitchen :Meh) a good scrub and not let Purdey on it as she moults like mad and they are laying laminate on top of our current floor which the chap said would be easier so there is lots to do. In the back of my mind I'm also worrying about my back standing up to it all. Eeeeek! :Nailbiting


I'm beginning to wish I hadn't asked now, poor you, so much to do. And there's me just making you think about it all. You must write it all down so you have a plan of action to refer to and tick things off. Then take the cats on a sabbatical and leave Purdey and OH to get on with it. (I know, if only).
I must admit the reason I keep putting off doing anything major here, like decorating, is I just don't know where to start and where I'll put everything. And this is only a tiny flat!
Just think though. In three weeks time you'll look back and wonder what all the worrying was for. At least that's what I tell myself, and it's usually true.


----------



## Charity

Cully said:


> I'm beginning to wish I hadn't asked now, poor you, so much to do. And there's me just making you think about it all. You must write it all down so you have a plan of action to refer to and tick things off. Then take the cats on a sabbatical and leave Purdey and OH to get on with it. (I know, if only).
> I must admit the reason I keep putting off doing anything major here, like decorating, is I just don't know where to start and where I'll put everything. And this is only a tiny flat!
> Just think though. In three weeks time you'll look back and wonder what all the worrying was for. At least that's what I tell myself, and it's usually true.


Leave my OH to do it! :Jawdrop If I did that @Cully, I'd come home to find the house the same and new carpeting in the Man Cave!  It will be better once things are moving, its the waiting and juggling so many things in my head. Then there's also the beds to get rid of and new beds to come, I've just sorted that today.


----------



## huckybuck

@Charity last time we had the house re carpeted it wasn't too bad. It was John Lewis. I'd emptied all the cupboards and drawers into plastic boxes - they started in one room and just moved stuff around as they went. I was amazed at how quickly they finished one room and we're onto the next - there were only two of them lol!


----------



## SbanR

ewelsh said:


> @ewelsh You've been running rings round me for years! I'm making up for 45 years of doing nothing at all  They are starting to ease thanks, but yes, I looked like Mrs Overall from Acorn antiques last night.  I will probably be doing the T-rex from the top half tomorrow  x


@Ali71 you are definitely ahead of me now, I walk/jog ish briskly for 40 mins each day, gym a few times a week which I am shamed by 90 yr olds on the running machine:Hilarious
I dont do burpees anymore after pulling my T band :Yawn I would like to cycle more but I always get wind burn even in August :Hilarious I am more yoga these days, I am basic yoga though.

My husband who is a fitness fanatic said yoga was rubbish, so I got him to try Boho beautiful










It nearly killed him off :Hilarious[/QUOTE]
Is he going to do it every day?


----------



## Charity

huckybuck said:


> @Charity last time we had the house re carpeted it wasn't too bad. It was John Lewis. I'd emptied all the cupboards and drawers into plastic boxes - they started in one room and just moved stuff around as they went. I was amazed at how quickly they finished one room and we're onto the next - there were only two of them lol!


Thanks @huckybuck, I hope its like that here. We've got two different crews coming on different days as we're having carpet in most rooms and laminate in the kitchen and hall so we won't be settled for most of that week. Roll on July!


----------



## Charity

Good morning from a bleary eyed Charity. Been awake since before 4.00 a.m. so got up and made a cuppa, sitting in the kitchen with the blind up and watching sunrise. :Wideyed Doesn't time drag when you're not doing anything. You can't potter and make noise when you live in a bungalow and everyone's asleep but you...even the dog. :Meh The chap who's bedroom I can see in the attic room in the house beyond the bottom of our garden has all his windows open wide...brrrr! 

My OH's going to a memorial service this morning for someone who died in the Falklands War which he also served in. It's the 40th Anniversary this year. Aren't wars the absolute most stupid things. :Sorry

Got my Sainsburys shop coming later. Last week I got a large pack of grapes which, according to the label, I was meant to eat by that day. Makes me mad. 

Dog walk at lunchtime, think it will be raining by then.  Then an afternoon with my feet up I think, I'll probably fall asleep by then anyway. :Yawn

Another 40 minutes....I suppose I could have an early breakfast. :Hungry

Have a good day all


----------



## urbantigers

I am the same @Charity - when the boys have me up early it's horrible because I have to be careful not to make a noise as I live in a flat. But there's nothing to do and time drags.

Kito started tuning up at 4.45am this morning which is at least better than yesterday's 4am, and I was awake. So I may be very tired but I can't blame Kito for that. Back really bad this morning and I struggled to get out of bed (or even turn over) as everything had seized up. I think I'd feel better if it was sunny but it's been raining all night and is dark, cold and damp. Someone needs to tell the weather gods that it's June.

First day back in work was rough yesterday. Not helped by my 10.30 meeting being moved to 10am. I knew nothing about it until someone started the meeting on Teams. I was in the middle of something, and had also wanted to go to the loo and get a drink before it started. It set the tone for the day. When I woke up this morning I thought it was Thursday for a while. Then reality set in and I realised it was Wednesday. At least I think it's Wednesday. I always get out with the days when I'm not in work.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Morning! It’s grey and overcast here, I don’t think it’s raining but not got that far yet. Oscar woke us at 3am going to the loo but then I didn’t wake after that until just after 6. I’ve been lying here a while just not wanting to get up but D has just brought me my usual coffee in bed…and still no sign of the furriest member of the house!

Not sure what I’m up to today, I thought I was going to be taking down the bunting but husband did that whilst I was at work yesterday. I’ve got one module and one assessment still to do from my study day on Monday, after I lost the will to do any more, so I might do that later. 

Oh! I have to share my sausage roll incident! So it was my colleague’s last day yesterday, she retired after 48 years. I’d made sausage rolls. Just as her lunch thing was starting, I ended up needing to see a lady, so the buffet started without me. When I got in for some food, they’d ALL been eaten! I said I couldn’t believe one hadn’t been saved for me..! Booooo  We are having a proper thing for her on Sunday but even so. I really fancied a sausage roll. That’s my being mardy over now. 

Might go for a run. Not feeling that motivated to do it to be honest but I really need to. 

There’s a lot of “might” in my day today I’ve noticed  ah well. Have a good one, everybody.


----------



## Charity

Sorry you've got a bad back @urbantigers, my commiserations.

@Mrs Funkin, I'd be pleased if someone had eaten all my home made sausage rolls, imagine coming back and they were all still there...what would that tell you?


----------



## lymorelynn

Good morning people 
I'm going to Southampton this morning while Mr. L goes to the auction for his stuff. I need some new undies and M&S is just about the only place left that have nice things without costing a fortune. I was told to enjoy myself and have a drink as I am going on the bus  Not sure about drinking on my own but I might see if I can find somewhere nice for lunch.:Beaver
The planned train strike is going affect my visit to my son in London later this month :Arghh I spoke to him on Monday and he was going to book tickets for the wild flower display and the Tower which I was looking forward to seeing. Now I might have to cancel


----------



## Cully

Same here @Charity ,even if I feel like doing some very early morning vacuuming I can't in case I wake my neighbours. Then by the time I think it's a respectable hour to do it, I've lost my oomph!!
Tesco coming between 9 - 10 and I'm still in bed, so should join the land of the living I suppose. Hope Sainsbury's don't disappoint you today.
@Bertie'sMum , good luck with your GP and MRI today.
Have a nice day everyone, despite the miserable weather.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

lymorelynn said:


> Good morning people
> I'm going to Southampton this morning while Mr. L goes to the auction for his stuff. I need some new undies and M&S is just about the only place left that have nice things without costing a fortune. I was told to enjoy myself and have a drink as I am going on the bus  Not sure about drinking on my own but I might see if I can find somewhere nice for lunch.:Beaver
> The planned train strike is going affect my visit to my son in London later this month :Arghh I spoke to him on Monday and he was going to book tickets for the wild flower display and the Tower which I was looking forward to seeing. Now I might have to cancel


Do say hello to my favourite John Lewis whilst you're there, Lynn  One day I'll pop over when you go and we can have coffee and cake. Hope you have a successful undies mission!

@Charity good point - maybe I should be pleased


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hope all goes smoothly today @Bertie'sMum xx


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Good Morning 

Apart from the medical appointments nothing else on the agenda for today - might swing the vacuum around later if I can find the enthusiasm  On another forum I contribute to we talk about the forum "mojo" - usually one member will have it for a day or so and then pass it on to another member 



Charity said:


> It's two weeks yesterday but I'm not one for leaving things to the last minute so I like to get organised asap. My mind is going round with questions like what are we going to do with the cats, what shall we do with the dog, where will we put this and that, we've also got our bed to get rid of before they come. I'll have to give the kitchen floor (its quite a large kitchen :Meh) a good scrub and not let Purdey on it as she moults like mad and they are laying laminate on top of our current floor which the chap said would be easier so there is lots to do. In the back of my mind I'm also worrying about my back standing up to it all. Eeeeek! :Nailbiting


I'm exactly the same @Charity Just have to have a plan of action worked out well in advance - I remember when I moved here 9 years ago I started packing up the old place the day I agreed the price with my buyers and as moving day got nearer I had scenarios worked out for good and/or bad weather on moving day; I had lists everywhere and even lists of lists  I suppose my motto is "fail to plan, plan to fail"


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Ha! Just for @urbantigers @Ali71 and the rest of us with extra early furry alarm clocks


----------



## Cully

Bertie'sMum said:


> Good Morning
> 
> Apart from the medical appointments nothing else on the agenda for today - might swing the vacuum around later if I can find the enthusiasm  On another forum I contribute to we talk about the forum "mojo" - usually one member will have it for a day or so and then pass it on to another member
> 
> I'm exactly the same @Charity Just have to have a plan of action worked out well in advance - I remember when I moved here 9 years ago I started packing up the old place the day I agreed the price with my buyers and as moving day got nearer I had scenarios worked out for good and/or bad weather on moving day; I had lists everywhere and even lists of lists  I suppose my motto is "fail to plan, plan to fail"


I have a motto too. "expect the worst, then anything better is a bonus". Works for me as things are rarely 'the worst'.


----------



## huckybuck

Morning everyone. What a night - the forum mojo was definitely at full pelt last night.

Mr HB was away so was going to really enjoy my evening and day today but started to feel a bit nauseous last night. Went to bed but couldn’t sleep and then at 1:30 was up and on the loo. I’ve been doing a Lynn ever since! 

Was supposed to be seeing Aunty Shosh for dinner tonight too which I’ve had to cancel as just don’t feel up to a meal out. 

I wonder if we’ve got some unknown force at work like in Midwich (Cuckoos)


----------



## Charity

Can't put a like on your message @huckybuck as you're feeling so poorly. What is wrong with all of us at the moment? Hope you feel much better soon.

@Bertie'sMum good luck for today.


----------



## urbantigers

@Mrs Funkin that is definitely Kito!

sorry you are unwell @huckybuck

My day isn't going too well - I put garlic powder on my porridge instead of ground ginger


----------



## lymorelynn

huckybuck said:


> Morning everyone. What a night - the forum mojo was definitely at full pelt last night.
> 
> Mr HB was away so was going to really enjoy my evening and day today but started to feel a bit nauseous last night. Went to bed but couldn't sleep and then at 1:30 was up and on the loo. I've been doing a Lynn ever since!
> 
> Was supposed to be seeing Aunty Shosh for dinner tonight too which I've had to cancel as just don't feel up to a meal out.
> 
> I wonder if we've got some unknown force at work like in Midwich (Cuckoos)


Oh no  I hope I haven't passed anything on via the interwebs 
If it's any consolation it only lasted 48 hours . Feel better soon xx


----------



## Bethanjane22

Morning all,

I attempted to sleep on my side last night to avoid waking up with dead arms and aching shoulders, but alas I still woke up with my arms above my head and some pins and needles in my fingers. It must be the most comfortable position for sleeping me, but waking me is full of aches 

This morning I ended up having to hoover about 4 times! We recently switched to Greenwoods Litter as Super Benek was out of stock, but my gosh does it track! I can see the exact path the girls take from the trays. It's a shame because it's a great litter.

I'm very glad it's midway through the week now. I've been dealing with a difficult co-worker this week, so I'll be very glad when Friday rolls around, though I hate to wish the weeks away.

Sorry you're not feeling very well @huckybuck , hopefully it's only a short lived thing and you're back to your usual self in no time 

@lymorelynn M&S undies are the best, I always stock up on their Flexifit ones whenever I'm there. They are so comfy  I'm all for comfort over style!

I hope all you early risers don't spend too much of your day feeling like the living dead! I'm usually in zombie mode all day if I'm up before 6:30 :Android


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Charity said:


> Can't put a like on your message @huckybuck as you're feeling so poorly. What is wrong with all of us at the moment? Hope you feel much better soon.
> 
> @Bertie'sMum good luck for today.


Same here @huckybuck - can't "like" when you're feeling under par  Hope it's nothing more than the 24-48 hour bug that seems to be doing the rounds at the moment.


----------



## ewelsh

Good morning from what was absolutely pouring down whilst walking the dogs to glorious sunshine within 20 mins and me stripping off my waterproofs and boiling hot by the time I got home, honestly I just don't know if I am coming or going with this weather.

good luck @Bertie'sMum today I will be thinking of you x

@Charity :Wideyed now that is early, you need a pair of binoculars so you can have a good old nosey around, that would keep you occupied.  I hope todays service goes well, I have such respect for military but it does seem so pointless with so many lives lost. X

@Mrs Funkin your sausage rolls must have been yummy, I agree they could have saved you one at least. That happens a lot in our house, my husband and step daughter say to me " snooze you lose" so I have learnt to beat them at their own game and play "hide the yummy's" 
Cook yourself some sausage- rolls today and enjoy the lot.

@lymorelynn I am with you on the M&S underwear! Happy shopping and definitely have a drink with your lunch. I hope you get your antique present x

@huckybuck goodness me you are in the wars lately, I hope it passes quickly xxxx

@urbantigers i'm sorry but :Hilarious

Today I have the dentist, another routine check up  the annoying thing is I will be sat there for all for 10 mins, pay a fortune and spend hours trying to get home as its rush hour time  I feel a chocolate bar coming on later.

Havre a good day everyone x


----------



## Charity

Well, my morning hasn't turned out as expected. OH has been dieting, and me, this last year and, last night, he went to try on his best trousers to wear today which I don't think have seen the light of day since 2012 for his niece's wedding . He then said he couldn't go in them because they were too big! :Banghead Back on the M&S theme, he said he would have to rush to M&S first thing this morning and buy a new pair. It opens at 8 a.m. so he planned to be there a while after that. Our local M&S closed a while back so we have to go further afield so I thought I'd go along for a nice ride until he asked me to drive! Now I absolutely hate driving in the shopping centre area where it is as, to me, its a nightmare. Anyway, he got new trousers and three shirts and off he's gone to the event. So much for my stress free morning. 

Now waiting for the shopping and a DPD delivery.


----------



## Cully

urbantigers said:


> My day isn't going too well - I put garlic powder on my porridge instead of ground ginger


Sorry but .....


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh no @huckybuck  Hope you are feeling more perky soon xx


----------



## Ali71

@Mrs Funkin this is Milo to a tee! I only give him a couple of mouthfuls of food when he wakes me up early, as soon as he's eaten it he will settle - but not if I go back to bed. It's almost as if he needs the company! How rude they didn't keep at least one sausage roll for you after you were kind enough to make them!
Feeling decidedly jangled today, had an awkward situation to deal with and it wound me up more than it should have done. Its felt like a very long day, later back from work too. Ate dinner and promptly nodded off on the sofa. It was like time stood still...I didn't know where I was when I woke up, but managed to treat myself to a nice salted caramel ice cream, it had to be done 

@SbanR that's loads of walking too, I've never tried yoga either but I would like to. I've heard it's a really good workout!
@lymorelynn I hope you had a nice day in Southampton and you got what you needed in M&S 
@huckybuck fingers crossed you've felt better as the day went on
@Bertie'sMum Hope all went well today (I definitely missed the Mojo baton today lol)
@urbantigers that is one heck of a wake up breakfast :Vomit

Onwards and upwards, tomorrow is another day :Kiss


----------



## ewelsh

Just logged on to see how you got on today @Bertie'sMum x


----------



## Ali71

Well hello  looks like I’m first to the kettle today! I managed to get to sleep for another hour after the initial singing and tap dancing began.

it’s already getting light, I’ll probably give it an hour and go for a ride this morning…the weather hasn’t been so kind this week. I need something to perk me up! Prepping a sausage casserole for tonight’s dinner and bread maker timed too as work is busy, it will be lovely to come home to everything being done!

Have a great day everyone :Joyful xx


----------



## urbantigers

I am not happy. Woke at 2am, got up to go to the loo and disturbed both boys. It took a while for us all to settle down again. Then I woke at 4am. Shortly after that, Kito jumped down from the bed, followed by Mosi. Some chuntering but the shouting didn’t start in earnest until 4.40am. I managed to ignore it until 5 but needed to get up before it got out of hand and woke my neighbours. The only thing I can say in Kito’s favour is that he started with the quieter whining and was building up to the shouts that would wake the whole neighbourhood. I am so incredibly tired


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Good morning, oh for more sleep, eh? In our dreams. Actually Oscar woke us at 5am and he’s just started his little croaky meow…the one where he tries to pretend he’s not got food even though he’s eaten in the night. 

This morning I am going for a run with husband and our two pals as they go away this weekend so we won’t see them for a while. Our other pals that we see the most are away now. I wonder if I’ll ever be bothered to go away again, I’ve got so used to not going anywhere. 

Need to book Oscar an appt with Annette the Vet today, too, as she wanted to see him in June for repeat FBC, thyroid and diabetes bloods. I shall be having the same bloods too, so furry and human MOTs coming up  

I’d have been going shopping this morning but I went yesterday afternoon instead, so that’s good. Not sure what else I’ll do today. Might squeeze in a nap somewhere, heh. 

I’ve not opened the curtains yet so no idea what weather awaits…it doesn’t sound like it’s raining at least. 

Have a good day, everyone.


----------



## urbantigers

Well I'm a bit more awake now after shower and an injection of caffeine so can actually wish everyone a good morning! The sun is shining here (for now) but the temps are still low and I'm fighting the urge to put the heating on. Not helped by the fact that I work in my bedroom which is a about 1 1/2 degrees colder than elsewhere.

@Ali71 Kito is just like Milo. If he manages a later start to the day and I get up to feed him then go back to bed, he still shouts. He'll settle if I'm up but not if I go back to bed. He could come to bed, but that's not enough. He needs my attention. I think he also gets some satisfaction from knowing he's got me out of bed 

@Mrs Funkin i hope both human and furry MOTs go without a hitch.

I need to look at Kito's vaccination certificate as I think he's due soon. They usually send a reminder but I e received nothing yet but June rings a bell. Mosi also needs "geriatric " blood tests (sorry Mosi, you're not geriatric to me).


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Good Morning  Sun's shining and it looks like a decent day ahead weatherwise 

Got my shift at our local hospice charity shop this morning so I'm going to need a nap with my feet up this afternoon  Lily has had her breakfast but so far has managed to avoid the Zylkene treated part (!) which hopefully she'll eat later She's gone back to bed now ! If sleeping were an Olympic event she'd win the gold for sure 

Had to stop half way through typing this as my PC suddenly started freezing and going very s-l-o-w - used CCleaner and now it's fine 



ewelsh said:


> Just logged on to see how you got on today @Bertie'sMum x


OK thank you Emma (@Ali71)  GP is referring me back to colorectal clinic as I'm having a proctitis flare up (like colitis but not as severe) for no discernible reason plus blood tests to check for infection/inflammation. MRI was it's usual noisy self (I do wish someone could develop a silent MRI machine along with a silent dentist's drill ) so now I just have to be patient and wait for the results.I do have a telephone consultation in the pipeline with the neurology consultant for end of August but hope they get back to me before then !

@huckybuck how are you feeling today - better I hope ?


----------



## Charity

Good morning. . Before I start, here's some hopes, I hope all the unwell folks are feeling better, I hope @Berties Mum, you got on OK, I hope @lymorelynn you had a nice day and a good lunch and didn't get wet, hope you energetic young people enjoy your runs and rides.

When my shopping came yesterday, my Alpro yoghurt was damaged with yucky yoghurt leaking into the cart. The driver who wasn't a very happy chappy in the first place was not best pleased.

I had a much better night thank goodness as felt zombi-ish yesterday. Today I have decided I am going to leave the problems behind and go out and get some retail therapy and have told OH he can't come. . I haven't done this since pre-pandemic days.

I also must go to PAH and stock up on Healthy Bites. Found another furball this morning, I notice Toppy has been scratching more again this week :Banghead..

@Bethanjane, I agree with you about Greenwoods litter, it goes everywhere in little paws. I've had a large bag for ages which I just keep now for emergencies in case we run out. I like Breeder Celect because its so clean and doesn't break up.

Soon be the weekend again, how time flies. Have a good day all...if you can.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Heh, I stocked up on hairball bites yesterday @Charity on offer at £1.50 a pack, I had a voucher too, so got 10 packs for £13.50.


----------



## Cully

Blurrgh!! :Hurting Went to bed with bit of a scratchy throat but took ages to settle. Woke this morning thinking I've swallowed Kermit too, so croaky.
I've only got runny honey in. Will that do??
I was going shopping but probably won't now. See what I feel like after my shower.
Hope you all have a good day whatever you're doing xx


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Cully said:


> Blurrgh!! :Hurting Went to bed with bit of a scratchy throat but took ages to settle. Woke this morning thinking I've swallowed Kermit too, so croaky.
> I've only got runny honey in. Will that do??
> I was going shopping but probably won't now. See what I feel like after my shower.
> Hope you all have a good day whatever you're doing xx


The honey should help a bit but have you got any dispersible aspirin in @Cully ? Gargling with that can sometimes help a croaky throat.


----------



## Ali71

Bertie'sMum said:


> The honey should help a bit but have you got any dispersible aspirin in @Cully ? Gargling with that can sometimes help a croaky throat.


Or even mouthwash at a push??
So sorry you feel rough, sore throats are just THERE. Boiled sweets if no honey and lemon medicated ones in the house, just to keep the throat moist. 
Feel better soon x


----------



## Charity

Mrs Funkin said:


> Heh, I stocked up on hairball bites yesterday @Charity on offer at £1.50 a pack, I had a voucher too, so got 10 packs for £13.50.


Last time I took every pack on the shelf. Hope there will be some left as there's an offer on.


----------



## Ali71

@urbantigers even if I have a night out and feed him at 11pm, he still wants me up at 3. I am not a happy camper if he pulls that stunt. Fortunately I could drop off on a washing line so I do usually get back to sleep. All of us zombies this morning!!


----------



## ewelsh

Good morning

We have sunshine, glorious sunshine! Alex Jones is on the radio classic fm and I'm bright as a button today 

To all those who feel unwell, wishing you get well fast wishes. ( @Cully our friends are right, as many hot drinks laced with honey will do the trick )

@Charity happy girly shopping, go mad you have had 2 years of no shopping 

I also want to know if @lymorelynn got her undies :Hilarious and if Mr L won in the auction.

This is probably a stupid question to all those woken up but their cat at stupid o clock, why don't you shut cat alarm clock in another room?

Anyone watching Springwatch?

Off to my crochet class today can you believe its been 6 weeks since it started  today is the new summer class. Actually no one told me how dangerous Crochet is :Hilarious @Charity can vouch for me here, one day I thought I was having a heart attack as I had pins and needles down my left arm, after I stopped panicking I realized I had been crocheting for too long, I recorded myself crocheting to see my posture, I hold my shoulders up so I have to remind myself to drop my shoulders and use cushions under my elbows, I also ended up wearing wrists braces, my hands were tingling and I kept dropping things, turns out its a common issue with crochet - RSI :Hilarious so have to set my alarm on repeat for every 20 mins, stop crochet and jiggle my arms hands and shoulders..

Hope you all have a sunny day xx


----------



## Bethanjane22

Morning All,

Can't say good morning as I feel like today is going to be a bit rubbish. 

I was late for work this morning after getting stuck behind a tractor, then some malfunctioning traffic lights and then a broken down car. They day it comes in threes! 

I'm not feeling 100% today, I've been dealing with some ongoing gynae & gastro problems for the last year which I'm still none the wiser about and the GP and hospital don't seem to know what to do either. Today I'm feeling particularly rubbish. I've been on some new medication for a while but it doesn't seem to be helping, so I'm going to send another e-consult form to the GP and try to get a face to face appointment (something I've not had with a GP for about 2 years). There's nothing worse than knowing something isn't right with your body, but not knowing what to do about it or even what is causing the problems. :Banghead

Anyway, best get on with the mountain of work I have to get through today, thankfully the difficult co-worker isn't in the office today, so there is one silver lining at least. 

Hope you all have a lovely day x


----------



## GingerNinja

Good morning, well it's beautiful here at the moment 

Day off today but I'm planning on taking it easy as I did too much at the weekend and ended up having to use my crutches to walk..... and work has been full on this week!

My two wouldn't wake me even if I stayed in bed until 9am. Ginkgo would probably just vomit to get me up 

I have a dripping tap ever since the plumber was here sorting out my leak so I will do a Google to see if it's something I can fix myself.

I hope that everyone feeling poorly or with aches and pains, gets better very soon. @Cully I second gargling with soluble aspirin 

Have a good day x


----------



## Ali71

@Bethanjane22 sorry to hear it's not been the best starts to the day - fingers crossed it's an improving picture and you can get to physically see your GP. I haven't had a face to face with mine either since March 2020, trying to get changes to medications etc with phone calls is difficult. We've managed though, I hope it will go back to "normal" but I think they prefer e-consults.

@ewelsh Open plan bungalow, yes we have doors but if they are shut out they will scratch. I'm lying in bed getting more worked up, jaw getting even more clenched lol!! x


----------



## ewelsh

Oh @Bethanjane22 thats stressful for you, why dont you just go see a private gyne consultant, i had similar a few years ago, went straight to BMI and had every test and ultra sound which was all clear so that alone put my mind at rest. I know like me you avoid Gluten, so would a dietician be worth seeing?

Tractor are my biggest bug too, I always manage to be behind a tractor every day and it drives me mad when a 15 min drive takes 30 mins.

Hope your day improves xx


----------



## ewelsh

@Ali71  beauty of having a stairs then.


----------



## urbantigers

@ewelsh one bed flat here! If I shut Kito out of the bedroom he'd wreck the carpet in the living room, scratch the door and yell the place down. He actually does spend much of his morning shouty time in the kitchen. It's less me I worry about (it's annoying but most of the time I'm lying in bed awake and just wishing I could rest - and maybe drop off again - before I need to be up) but my neighbours. he can be loud. And I mean loud. He was once in a cattery housed next to a Siamese lady. I visited as the reason for the cattery was that I was having work done at home. Every time someone entered the cattery, she would start up in typical Siamese fashion. Once Kito felt settled he shouted also - OMG - I felt so sorry for the staff! He could match her wail for wail!

Sorry you're not having a good day and feeling poorly @Bethanjane22

I have just taken a break to eat breakfast after dealing with a VERY annoying customer who got me wound up all over again!

I realised yesterday evening that the reason I was feeling unwell towards the end of my working day may have been that I forgot my pregabalin in the morning. I've been trying to change the time of day I take them (twice a day) and as a result I keep forgetting. I don't know whether it's withdrawal or just the fact that I've not taken it, but I start to feel distinctly horrid when I've missed one. I also realised that I'd finished work and kept my reading glasses on  No wonder I had a headache.


----------



## huckybuck

Morning all. Bright and breezy this morning!! 

Slept really well and feel SO much better!! 

Huck is completely back to normal today - shouting at Mr HB to get up, bounding down the stairs in 3, playfighting Gracie to get her off the sunny bit on the carpet (it’s his!) so that makes me happy! 

The sun is shining and I have quite a nice day ahead. After physio I’m meeting my golf friend for a walk in the local woods - will be nice to catch up. Then after sorting out my Ocado order tonight (delivery tomorrow) I’m going to binge the rest of Midwich. Roll on Thursday!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hmmm @Bethanjane22 sounds like you need another referral to the hospital. Have you had a lap?

@ewelsh I don't think shutting Oscar in somewhere would go well. Not sure I fancy trying…!


----------



## Bethanjane22

Mrs Funkin said:


> Hmmm @Bethanjane22 sounds like you need another referral to the hospital. Have you had a lap?
> 
> @ewelsh I don't think shutting Oscar in somewhere would go well. Not sure I fancy trying…!


So far I've had ultrasounds (external and internal), and Hysteroscopy (ouch!), various scrapes and swabs, yet everything has come back normal. Not had a laparoscopy as I've been under Gynae.

I have a complex and unusual medical history as far as gynae is concerned. I've been on HRT since I was 16 due to having a rare genetic condition that meant my ovaries didn't grow properly. Only spotted due to a massive ovarian cyst when I was 15. So since then nobody has really known what to do with me. I'm a sort of limbo patient because I'm not 'old enough' to be menopausal in their eyes, even though technically I've been through surgical menopause. However, I've been pushing for some sort of regular check ups and scans due to my now higher risk of sinister things due to prolonged HRT use. Having to explain my full medical history to every doctor is tiring.

My favourite one is when pharmacists ask me 'are you sure this is the right medication for you? This is usually for women much older than you' :Banghead:Banghead


----------



## Cully

Thanks @Bertie'sMum and @Ali71 I have soluble aspirin but the problem is I can't gargle, it just make me heave:Vomit.
I had some runny honey. Why does honey make your throat sting?
I haven't done much today and don't feel like eating, but I did manage something. Feel a bit ick now .
Thanks for all the helpful tips, yes I'll try lots of drinks and boiled sweeties. Just wish this pesky cough would go.
Have a good evening everyone.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh @Bethanjane22  It's rubbish isn't it? Sounds to me like a lap wouldn't be a bad idea - which the gynae docs should sort for you. Do you think you might have endometriosis? The average time it takes to be diagnosed is seven years. Yep, SEVEN! It's nuts. I pushed and pushed for diagnosis and it took under a year in the end. I hope that you can get referred quickly, it is so horrid not knowing what is going on with your health.


----------



## Ali71

Cully said:


> Thanks @Bertie'sMum and @Ali71 I have soluble aspirin but the problem is I can't gargle, it just make me heave:Vomit.
> I had some runny honey. Why does honey make your throat sting?
> I haven't done much today and don't feel like eating, but I did manage something. Feel a bit ick now .
> Thanks for all the helpful tips, yes I'll try lots of drinks and boiled sweeties. Just wish this pesky cough would go.
> Have a good evening everyone.


Oh... sorry you're still feeling poorly. I would say still take some painkillers even if you don't gargle, it might take the edge off the soreness. In my experience if it is a cold then usually the throat is sore for the first 24 hours and then starts to ease so fingers crossed you will feel better tomorrow


----------



## huckybuck

Cully said:


> Thanks @Bertie'sMum and @Ali71 I have soluble aspirin but the problem is I can't gargle, it just make me heave:Vomit.
> I had some runny honey. Why does honey make your throat sting?
> I haven't done much today and don't feel like eating, but I did manage something. Feel a bit ick now .
> Thanks for all the helpful tips, yes I'll try lots of drinks and boiled sweeties. Just wish this pesky cough would go.
> Have a good evening everyone.


My neighbour is a Dr and she tells me to take paracetemol and nurofen together for mist things if they don't go away taking on their own.

Dare I ask if you've done a test???

I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## lymorelynn

ewelsh said:


> I also want to know if @lymorelynn got her undies :Hilarious and if Mr L won in the auction.


My shopping day was very disappointing. One bra that I remotely liked, in my size and it wasn't right when I tried it on. So, no new undies.I may order some online.
Mr. L got his bits that he wanted but sadly the jewellery went for nearly three times its estimate and over twice what we would have been willing to pay for it - I don't mind that. I get more disappointed if we miss it by one bid.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Good morning, awake early here. Someone shouted for food, so was given new food, ate one mouthful and came back upstairs and ate some of the food that was already here. He was sick yesterday, so didn't have his evening steroid, so probably will have a less good day food-wise today. Plus I'm at work so HD doesn't fuss after him so much.

Dinner made yesterday for today (bolognese), so no need to do anything except cook the pasta when I get home. Hurrah. However, no leftovers in the freezer for work lunch, so a tin of soup it is. Cor, I know how to live 

Sorry the Undies Mission was unsuccessful @lymorelynn I hate buying bras. The only place I've found that fit me now (that don't cost £40+ each) is Tesco and they are the plainest of the plain.

Right. Time for a drink, if I go downstairs and the boy follows, he can have his meds early. Actually, I can hear him eating the old food again…*sigh* Couldn't find that yourself earlier and not wake me up at 4am could you, Oscar?

Happy Friday everyone.


----------



## urbantigers

Morning! TGIF! My words fell on deaf ears last night with Kito. I repeated over and over that I didn't want a peep before 5.30. He started up shortly after 5. At least he didn't wake me as I woke about 4.50, but I could have done with being allowed to wake a bit more gradually. When I woke, I found I'd been abandoned by the pair of them so I suppose I should be grateful that Kito got up and remained quiet for however long it was.

I sympathise with the bra shopping @lymorelynn I rely on M&S but they don't seem to make the design I like anymore and I'm in desperate need of a couple of new ones. Shame about the jewellery.

Mosi has some poo stuck to his fur so I think the scissors will need to come out today. That will be the most exciting thing going on today, apart from laundry. I know how to live


----------



## Charity

Good morning. I'm another M&S fan for undies though there isn't so much choice nowadays and when you try and get ones you've had before, they don't seem to make them anymore which is a bind. Sorry your day didn't turn out so well @lymorelynn.

Looks like we have got a couple of days of lovely weather....hooray!

Managed to get lots of packets of furball treats yesterday. There were some on a shelf for the reduced price of £1.50 and round the corner another lot priced at £1.99. Thankfully I saw the cheaper ones first.

There's a furniture shop next door to the pet shop so I went in for a wander round. When I walked in, there were no other customers and no staff either :Jawdrop though I doubt I could have walked out with a sofa over my shoulder. 

OH and I are doing a bit of shopping this morning. Does anyone know a good remedy for removing ear wax as he's had a blocked ear for about three weeks now and this morning it was affecting his balance a bit. He's tried olive oil as recommended by the hearing specialist at Specsavers but that hasn't done a thing other than make him completely deaf in that ear. 

As always, hope the poorly people are feeling better today. Have a good day all


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Good Morning lovely people 

Will go and get the blood test my GP wants done this afternoon (I book via Swiftqueue so can pick time and place ) and ,as it looks like being a nice day, will get out in the garden for deadheading and cutting back more shrubs !



Cully said:


> Thanks for all the helpful tips, yes I'll try lots of drinks and boiled sweeties. Just wish this pesky cough would go.


 the most effective cough mixture/cough lozenges I've ever found are Bronchostop, they're for all types of cough from "tickly" to "chesty". Not cheap but worth the extra as they really do the job.

Sympathise will all of you over the problem in getting bras the right fit. Back in 2015 I had open heart surgery (quadruple bypass) and ever since have been unable to wear an underwired bra - the wires press on the clips holding my sternum together - and I find that non-wired bras don't give me a "good" shape  Even very expensive bras aren't right  Like @Mrs Funkin I prefer plain bras so maybe I'll make a visit to Tesco and see what they have ?

@Charity ask to see the pharmacist at your local chemist re effective ear drops for OH's ear wax problem - or if it's really bad one of the nurses at your GP's practice should be able help with flushing it out.

@lymorelynn sorry you didn't get the item of jewellery that you were after - maybe it wasn't meant to be for you and you'll find something you like better.


----------



## lymorelynn

Good morning everyone.
Love to all of you who aren't feeling too bright or sleep deprived due to kitty antics xxx
I'll be off to do my weekly shop later this morning and maybe pop into a small, independent department store in the high street. They have a lingerie department and maybe I'll find something there at a reasonable price.
My son and family will be back from the Isle of Wight this afternoon, staying the night with us 
Lolita and Sybyl have just decided it's time to get up :Cat and have trotted off downstairs without consulting me. Coco is still asleep on the bed


----------



## Charity

Bertie'sMum said:


> Good Morning lovely people
> 
> Will go and get the blood test my GP wants done this afternoon (I book via Swiftqueue so can pick time and place ) and ,as it looks like being a nice day, will get out in the garden for deadheading and cutting back more shrubs !
> 
> the most effective cough mixture/cough lozenges I've ever found are Bronchostop, they're for all types of cough from "tickly" to "chesty". Not cheap but worth the extra as they really do the job.
> 
> Sympathise will all of you over the problem in getting bras the right fit. Back in 2015 I had open heart surgery (quadruple bypass) and ever since have been unable to wear an underwired bra - the wires press on the clips holding my sternum together - and I find that non-wired bras don't give me a "good" shape  Even very expensive bras aren't right  Like @Mrs Funkin I prefer plain bras so maybe I'll make a visit to Tesco and see what they have ?
> 
> @Charity ask to see the pharmacist at your local chemist re effective ear drops for OH's ear wax problem - or if it's really bad one of the nurses at your GP's practice should be able help with flushing it out.
> 
> @lymorelynn sorry you didn't get the item of jewellery that you were after - maybe it wasn't meant to be for you and you'll find something you like better.


I am trying to get OH to go to the doctors though it will probably be a week or more's wait. I don't think the proprietory products will help, we read online a hearing specialist saying that olive oil doesn't do any good after being advised to use it. How long have we been using that? Since Noah.

I'm not sure doctors do ear flushing now and it's considered it can be dangerous and damage the ear. I don't think ours do.


----------



## urbantigers

@Charity I meant to comment on your OHs earwax problem. I am plagued by it and get blocked ears a lot - I need them de-waxed a couple of times a year. Back in the olden days, I was advised by a nurse syringing them not to use the ear drops that foam up as they do the opposite of what you want. I really can't remember her reasoning but it made sense at the time! I just use good old fashioned olive oil. Warm it and leave it in for 10 minutes. Repeat 3-4 times a day. If that doesn't work I use the sodium bicarbonate drops as salt is good for getting rid of wax. If all that fails it will probably need to be removed. The de-waxing they do now is usually suction rather than syringing. You can get it done privately if he needs it sorting quick. Takes ages with my GP - have to book appt with nurse to look in ears and then she refers me to local hospital and I wait for an appointment. I waited about 3 months last time and only got them done when I did due to a cancellation.

Personally I'd bombard with olive oil for a couple of weeks and if that doesn't shift it get them de-waxed.

I'm in a bit of a panic as I've "lost" a pice of thread (long story) and naturally I'm worried the boys will swallow it. Especially Kito, although Mosi did have to have emergency surgery when he was younger after swelling something off a toy.


----------



## ewelsh

Good morning

@lymorelynn oh gutted your day wasn't as planned, isn't that always the case. I find that with M&S bras they never have my size or if they do its bright red, orange or lime green "as if" under a white top! Hope you have more luck today. I know what you mean re auction, a few £'s is so annoying but way over makes you forget immediately.

unless Mr L has it hidden…. So get hunting round the drawer :Smuggrin

Hugs to all who are unwell or tired xx

I have had my ears hovered too, horrible feeling @Charity don't tell Mr Charity that part.

I have almost completed my first pattern of crochet, two more rows to go.

Tah dah. :Smug









I showed my husband who said " oh cool a beer mat" 
I said " excuse me, at this rate it will be mounted and framed " :Hilarious

This is what it should look like :Hilarious










Not much on for me today, house work and gardening if it stays dry then try and finish my crochet.

Have a good day every one. X


----------



## huckybuck

Morning all. Glorious morning here!!! Huck’s been doing his call to prayer this morning - one of these days I must record it so I can use it for my ringtone! 

I’m a bit sore after physio yesterday as she really pushed me hard but I can tell its doing the trick because its no where near as sore as it has been yippee! 

I have given up going shopping full stop as there’s just nothing in the shops. I do still try to buy my bra’s from MS online but knickers and sports bras are all tescos lol! 

Not a lot planned today which is quite nice so I might walk to the village or pop to the gymn and have a swim! 

Have a lovely day everyone!


----------



## huckybuck

ewelsh said:


> Good morning
> 
> @lymorelynn oh gutted your day wasn't as planned, isn't that always the case. I find that with M&S bras they never have my size or if they do its bright red, orange or lime green "as if" under a white top! Hope you have more luck today. I know what you mean re auction, a few £'s is so annoying but way over makes you forget immediately.
> 
> unless Mr L has it hidden…. So get hunting round the drawer :Smuggrin
> 
> Hugs to all who are unwell or tired xx
> 
> I have had my ears hovered too, horrible feeling @Charity don't tell Mr Charity that part.
> 
> I have almost completed my first pattern of crochet, two more rows to go.
> 
> Tah dah. :Smug
> View attachment 493627
> 
> 
> I showed my husband who said " oh cool a beer mat"
> I said " excuse me, at this rate it will be mounted and framed " :Hilarious
> 
> This is what it should look like :Hilarious
> 
> View attachment 493629
> 
> 
> Not much on for me today, house work and gardening if it stays dry then try and finish my crochet.
> 
> Have a good day every one. X


Thats a great first attempt Ewelsh!!!!


----------



## ewelsh

huckybuck said:


> Thats a great first attempt Ewelsh!!!!


Awww thanks @huckybuck

Glad your should is on the way to better days, enjoy your leisurely day x


----------



## TonyG

Charity said:


> I am trying to get OH to go to the doctors though it will probably be a week or more's wait. I don't think the proprietory products will help, we read online a hearing specialist saying that olive oil doesn't do any good after being advised to use it. How long have we been using that? Since Noah.
> 
> I'm not sure doctors do ear flushing now and it's considered it can be dangerous and damage the ear. I don't think ours do.


You can get wax cleaning done by microsuction now, essentially they vacuum the ear out.
It's a lot less uncomfortable than syringing and seems to have fewer after effects.

The downside is you'd probably have to go to a private clinic.
I had it done once and you barely felt it. Seemed to work quite well and came to £90 from what I recall.

Whereas I had syringing many years ago and found it very uncomfortable plus I was left with a horrible rushing noise in my ears for two weeks afterwards.


----------



## lymorelynn

Lovely bit of crochet @ewelsh  Beer mat indeed!


----------



## Charity

Thank you all for advice re ears, I will pass them on. He's had syringing before and didn't really mind it. He didn't like the sound of bicarbonate of soda as it said it leaves powdery residue in the ears. Watch this space. :Yuck


----------



## TonyG

Charity said:


> Thank you all for advice re ears, I will pass them on. He's had syringing before and didn't really mind it. He didn't like the sound of bicarbonate of soda as it said it leaves powdery residue in the ears. Watch this space. :Yuck


It's also largely discontinued now I think because of fears it may damage the ear.

That microsuction, you hardly know they're doing it apart from a few sucking noises.
The lady I saw used an instrument with a light and camera and looked at what she was doing on a screen, much like an endoscopy.
They don't just shove the hoover in your ear and start rooting around lol


----------



## Charity

Tony Gussin said:


> It's also largely discontinued now I think because of fears it may damage the ear.
> 
> That microsuction, you hardly know they're doing it apart from a few sucking noises.
> The lady I saw used an instrument with a light and camera and looked at what she was doing on a screen, much like an endoscopy.
> They don't just shove the hoover in your ear and start rooting around lol


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Mrs Funkin

@Bertie'sMum I concur re: Bronchostop - but oh my gosh I hate it! It's the thyme in there I think.

@ewelsh Well I for one am dead impressed. I can't crochet for toffee! I'm envious…


----------



## Charity

Good early morning everyone :Yawn. Woke up at 5 so got up. I love this time of day even if I'd rather be like normal people and still sound asleep. 

Hope all the poorly people are feeling better today. Hope @huckybuck your physio has made you feel better, its a sort of permitted torture at the time but hopefully works. I know the other day my physio was turning my top half one way and my bottom half the other :Jawdrop and I was waiting for a crack and wondering why I actually allow someone to do this to me.

My friend phoned last night about 9.20 for a chat which always lasts about an hour, she does this occasionally. I have told her I'm no use to anybody after 8 but it hasn't seem to have got through. :Meh

The weather's nice so I'll no doubt be doing some gardening today. I'll be cutting back all the blessed brambles my neighbour has donated to my border again. I'm sure if I stood and looked at them all day I would see them growing.  They remind me of Triffids, I'm sure they are going to attack one day. 

Bunty and Toppy are staring at me and wondering why, if I'm up, I'm not getting their breakfast....priority 1. I have to explain when the rest of the house gets up then they can have their breakfast but I don't think, from Bunty's expression, she feels that's acceptable. :Grumpy


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Good morning everyone. Oscar actually didn’t start his little croaky meow until 6am, joy of joys!

Today it’s a whole year since our lovely Ebonycat died. Thinking of you Esther xx

Have a good day, everyone.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Good Morning 

Got my blood test out of the way - now just have to wait for the results. Also I did manage to get out into the garden and do some deadheading and cut back some of the shrubs - but plenty more to do as my garden is fast turning into a jungle  The weather may not have been kind to us but the plants seemed to have loved it  Food shopping and laundry today - such an exciting life I lead !



Mrs Funkin said:


> Today it's a whole year since our lovely Ebonycat died. Thinking of you Esther xx


I'll light a candle later today - oddly enough I was only thinking of her yesterday. I don't particularly like the taste of Bronchstop either so just make sure I have a mint to hand !



Charity said:


> Bunty and Toppy are staring at me and wondering why, if I'm up, I'm not getting their breakfast....priority 1. I have to explain when the rest of the house gets up then they can have their breakfast but I don't think, from Bunty's expression, she feels that's acceptable. :Grumpy


 I have to feed Lily as soon as I get up otherwise I get the death stare and the pitiful "I'm starving" meow.


----------



## Ali71

Morning all
Its absolutely beautiful here today, I've already got the french doors open and the birds are twittering away. I had a nice time at the party last night, it wasn't massively late (home by 11), but Milo decided to sing at 2.45 despite me feeding him just before bed. I swear he does it deliberately lol. I did sleep again till 5.30 thankfully. I got some bacon in yesterday so we had a nice breakfast roll and yet more tea, then I had a half hour out on the patio with the boys, its lovely seeing them enjoy the fresh air and it was very warm even at 8am.
Not much planned for today deliberately as I knew it would be a late night/early start combo. OH is at work for a few hours till lunchtime. I'm going to try out my new mineral gel nail system, cook a late lunch and (hopefully) relax with some cross stitch this afternoon.

I can't believe it has been a year already since Esther left us xx

Have a lovely day doing whatever you enjoy x


----------



## BarneyBobCat

I don't seem to be able to upload photos - anyone else having trouble?


----------



## UnderThePaw

Good morning good morning! Checking back in after a very intense few weeks of work, things have finally settled to a really manageable level and enjoying having a bit more balance again! Just lovely to browse on here and have a coffee and start the day at a slower pace!!

Looking forward to a bit of sunshine and time with family this weekend, and we have a family holiday with the whole extended lot just for 3 nights from Friday! Very much looking forward to it. 

Means Rosie & Theo’s first cattery stay too which I’m a little nervous about, but actually feeling pretty positive about it over all, as they are very much in a phase of as long as they’ve got each other they’re happy, and keep seeing some very happy relaxed faces on the cattery’s Facebook posts… fingers crossed!!


----------



## lymorelynn

Good morning.
Our guests slept well last night - the little ones are only just getting up 
Not much planned for the day but it looks as if it's going to be very pleasant.
Just adding a photo of our post box topper to test uploading photos.


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Ok photos working again now!

I had a great day yesterday celebrating my anniversary. 








Lovely meal starting with pigs ears!








Then steak and champagne.






















Mrs BNC was a bit tiddly after that!








I am rough today - glad we have nothing planned.


----------



## lymorelynn

BarneyBobCat said:


> Ok photos working again now!
> 
> I had a great day yesterday celebrating my anniversary.
> View attachment 493725
> 
> Lovely meal starting with pigs ears!
> View attachment 493727
> 
> Then steak and champagne.
> View attachment 493721
> View attachment 493729
> View attachment 493731
> 
> Mrs BNC was a bit tiddly after that!
> View attachment 493733
> 
> I am rough today - glad we have nothing planned.


Happy anniversary to you both.
Hope you're feeling better soon


----------



## Bertie'sMum

BarneyBobCat said:


> I don't seem to be able to upload photos - anyone else having trouble?


No, but then I use the "Upload a file" button which takes me to my PC's photo file so that I can select the photo I want to use


----------



## Charity

Is it really a whole year gone since Esther left us? I hope she is looking down at us and listening to all our chat bless her.


----------



## Charity

BarneyBobCat said:


> Ok photos working again now!
> 
> I had a great day yesterday celebrating my anniversary.
> View attachment 493725
> 
> Lovely meal starting with pigs ears!
> View attachment 493727
> 
> Then steak and champagne.
> View attachment 493721
> View attachment 493729
> View attachment 493731
> 
> Mrs BNC was a bit tiddly after that!
> View attachment 493733
> 
> I am rough today - glad we have nothing planned.


Is that what they call healthy eating BBC?  Happy Anniversary to you both


----------



## ewelsh

Morning from a very windy Lincolnshire ( weather windy that is :Hilarious ) My poor roses came into bloom, got absolutely soaked and now are being blow to bits 

More gardening today, yesterday I mowed for 6 hours, I felt I was still moving in bed last night :Hilarious today is edging and strimming which I hate.

I will light a candle for Esther today as well. Xx

Have a lovely day everyone. X

@BarneyBobCat glad you and Mrs BBC had a lovely anniversary.

Hugs to @lymorelynn who will miss her welsh lambs x


----------



## BarneyBobCat

It wasn't healthy at all @Charity but we didn't eat another thing after that monster T-bone!


----------



## huckybuck

Morning all!

Gosh I love the weekend! It means I can stay in PJs ALL day if I want to…except tonight we are off to our neighbours for a late jubillee get together (so probably should get dressed for that although they do know what I'm like lol)

Nothing planned for today except going to make a cheese and fruit sharing platter for later.

@BarneyBobCat I was so disappointed to see no fried pigs nipples in amongst the ears!!! Happy Anniversary to you both xx

@Mrs Funkin I can't believe it's been a year. I still think sbout her so much. She loved to hear about Nanny D so I hope that somewhere/somehow they have had a chance to meet.


----------



## Cully

Well I now know why I've been feeling so rough for the last week. Covid.
I did a test when i got the cough but it was negative. Did another this morning and it's positive.
Hasn't the rule about isolating been lifted now. I mean, apart from common sense like masks?
I'll have to cancel my blood test on Monday. Bit of a nuisance but can't be helped.
How is everyone? Enjoying a lovely sunny weekend I hope.


----------



## Cully

I can't really believe it's been a whole year since we lost Esther? Bless her, such a sweet lady.


----------



## huckybuck

Cully said:


> Well I now know why I've been feeling so rough for the last week. Covid.
> I did a test when i got the cough but it was negative. Did another this morning and it's positive.
> Hasn't the rule about isolating been lifted now. I mean, apart from common sense like masks?
> I'll have to cancel my blood test on Monday. Bit of a nuisance but can't be helped.
> How is everyone? Enjoying a lovely sunny weekend I hope.


What a shame @Cully but I did wonder when you said it started with a sore throat and you felt a bit rough. I got it at the end of March and it started exactly like that. (3 jabs down). I was going to see Nanny on the Monday so did a test and it was negative. But each day I felt worse and worse though I tested negative each day. It wasn't until I was at my worst full of a head cold that I actually tested positve on the Friday!

All the rules have gone now though I still felt like I should isolate until I tested negative as I just didn't want to be responsible for passing it on. Mr HB avoided me like the plague and didn't get it!!!

I hope you feel better quickly as it's horrid.


----------



## SbanR

Good afternoon though the day did start out with bright sunshine it's now gone grey
I still think of Esther occasionally in the mornings, walking Lady Dog.

Happy belated anniversary @BarneyBobCat


----------



## urbantigers

I can't believe it's been a whole year since we lost Esther either. That's been a quick year.

Good afternoon. Lazy day for me today. The sun is out but it's very windy. I absolutely need to have a catch up on sleep day once a week. Not the ideal way to get sleep, but I just can't get enough during the week. Going back to bed is the only way,a and that's not possible when I'm working. Mosi came back to bed with me and Kito settled down in the living room, but came to bed for a Kito Cuddle later on and then settled on my legs. Unfortunately for him I decided to get up then.

It was actually Mosi who woke me about 5 this morning. He was a few inches from my face and gave me THAT meow. You know the one - pure disapproval! No mistaking that he thought I should be up. Kito started up a few minutes later. I got up but I refuse to feed them when I get up as I fear they'll start earlier and earlier if I do that. During the week I do my morning routine - plug phone in to charge, get their brekkie out of the fridge to warm a bit, brush my teeth… then it's shower and dressing. That takes us to about 6am when I feed them. If I'm going back to bed, that means I've at least half an hour to twiddle my thumbs before feeding them. After brekkie they both decided to run around and cause havoc instead of settling down so it wasn't until nearly 6.30 that I was able to go back to bed.

Bit of a nothing day today. I will need to go to Tesco in a bit for a few bits, but otherwise will just sit outside and maybe do a bit of gardening. Pots will need to be watered.

Sorry you have covid @Cully - I hope you get over it quickly.

@BarneyBobCat - steak and champagne - that's my kind of meal!


----------



## BarneyBobCat

My wife had covid at the start of April @Cully , although theres no rules we stayed at home as much as possible for 2 weeks. I tested negative continuously but only went out for essentials and wore a mask and kept clear of people. If I was you I would do the same - if you do need to go out just be careful. It seems to be getting rife again - we have loads of work at the moment with it.


----------



## Charity

Poor you @Cully. Do hope you feel better soon.


----------



## ewelsh

Oh @Cully nooooo, poor you, perfect timing too. Get better soon xx


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Cully said:


> Well I now know why I've been feeling so rough for the last week. Covid.
> I did a test when i got the cough but it was negative. Did another this morning and it's positive.
> Hasn't the rule about isolating been lifted now. I mean, apart from common sense like masks?
> I'll have to cancel my blood test on Monday. Bit of a nuisance but can't be helped.
> How is everyone? Enjoying a lovely sunny weekend I hope.


Can't "Like" your post Cully  Hope you feel better real soon :Kiss


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh no @Cully  I did wonder when you were reporting your symptoms. I'm not sure of the rules for "normal" people any longer as ours are different in the NHS. I do hope you feel better very very soon.

@BarneyBobCat what a delicious looking steak (sorry to the veggies!). I do love looking at menus. I'd have had potted shrimp and then liver and bacon...mmmmmmm. I hope you enjoyed your anniversary.

@lymorelynn did your little Lambs like their Queenies?

I don't believe in anything but I like the comforting thought that Esther and Nanny D are somewhere having a chin wag @huckybuck


----------



## GingerNinja

Good morning. Looks like it will be a lovely day, not a cloud in the sky!

I gave up trying to sleep a bit before 5 having tossed and turned for two hours. My ankle is just throbbing and nothing I can do/take seems to make a difference  at least I can walk on it today, which was a struggle yesterday.

I will be doing nothing apart from some washing and hopefully having a little nap later!

@Cully I hope that you are feeling a bit better. My son and mum have it at the moment, luckily neither is too bad.

Hope you all have a nice, sunny day x


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Good Morning - sunny with blue skies here too 

Been invited to my sister's for dinner this evening so will probably go over during the afternoon and pay a visit to her local garden centre beforehand - still need something to go in the fence hanging baskets. Of the two "I Am McMillan" roses I bought a few weeks back one has got some nice fat buds waiting to flower but the other (although it has plenty of new leaves) only has one bud; plus the "Red Princess" I bought at the same time has a few buds too. I also potted up a small patio rose that someone bought me as a "thank you" present back in April - I didn't think it would do anything but it has got lots of new leaves and some new buds 

@GingerNinja have you tried RICE (rest, ice, compression elevation) for your ankle ? I have a habit of tripping over everything so always have a couple of those elasticated tubular bandages to hand for when/if I sprain mine !


----------



## LittleEms

Morning all, what a lovely thread!

Also a lovely weather day here, which is fab as I have plenty of gardening to do today. I made an expensive trip to the garden center yesterday, oops! I am redoing a border and picked up some beautiful snapdragons among other things.


----------



## GingerNinja

Bertie'sMum said:


> @GingerNinja have you tried RICE (rest, ice, compression elevation) for your ankle ? I have a habit of tripping over everything so always have a couple of those elasticated tubular bandages to hand for when/if I sprain mine !


Yes thank you, I was alternate icing and warming yesterday which did really help. It's just the dull ache which seems to be worse when in bed 

Can't wait to see your roses when they open


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Good morning, blue skies and sunshine here. Someone was awake about 5 but didn’t shout until about 5:50, so husband went downstairs with him. Of course, he didn’t want his breakfast because I’ve run out now of the very last LT35-004 salmon…who knows what will be next? 

Might go for a little run, just a short one. Might not. I can’t decide. 

Off to colleague’s house at lunch for the proper “Happy Retirement” BBQ for our other colleague. I wouldn’t usually go to a work thing but I’m going as it’s in her honour and I think 48 years in the NHS deserves more than 20 minutes in a clinical room. Husband is coming as he wants to be nosy about who everyone is I think! Or because he wants a BBQ…more likely that. Obviously Oscar won’t eat well this morning, so that I feel bad for going out. 

Right best get up and at ‘em! Or maybe after another coffee…


----------



## GingerNinja

LittleEms said:


> Morning all, what a lovely thread!
> 
> Also a lovely weather day here, which is fab as I have plenty of gardening to do today. I made an expensive trip to the garden center yesterday, oops! I am redoing a border and picked up some beautiful snapdragons among other things.


Lovely! Make sure you post pics in the gardening thread


----------



## Charity

Good morning from the sunny south. The wind's been a bit brisk for a few days but its beautiful otherwise.

I didn't wake up until 6.30, that's unknown for me. This is our last day of peace and quiet for a couple of weeks so better make the most of it.

Have a lovely Sunday everyone. 

Hope you are feeling better today @Cully and look after that ankle @GingerNinja. :Nurse


----------



## lymorelynn

Good morning
After a frantic late evening with my son, whose business flight to Amsterdam was cancelled, he has managed to rebook a flight but now going from Bristol instead of Southampton. I'll be running him to the station shortly and crossing fingers that this one won't be cancelled at the last minute too.
Hopefully the rest of the day will be peaceful. I may wander round to the garden centre later. I'd really like a little water feature for my patio but have yet to convince Mr. L. 
Oh and the little Lambs loved their Queenies @Mrs Funkin  Youngest (2) was clutching hers, saying, 'My Queen!'  Her sister (4) loved changing her clothes


----------



## LittleEms

Ooh @lymorelynn just tell him one accidentally made its way into your car hehe!
I'm hoping to get some sort of pond set up this year (a big tub really!) and it's taking a lot of persuading!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh I'm so glad they liked them @lymorelynn 

Went for a short run, getting warm out already despite the feisty westerly wind.

Just sitting with a coffee. Picked up my phone to this Snapchat that husband sent this morning, in his endeavours to let me sleep


----------



## Cully

Thanks everyone for your get better soon wishes. I'm sure they're helping as I do feel a bit better this morning, unless that's just wishful thinking.
I'm not sleeping much as I'm just so hot and clammy, it's a relief when morning comes and I can get up.

@Mrs Funkin ,I hope you enjoy your BBQ lunch today for your colleague. 48 years as part of the NHS is definitely something to celebrate. Did Oscar manage to find some brekkie to his liking?

@BarneyBobCat , glad you enjoyed your anniversary celebration. I would say Mrs BBC definitely did going by her photo.
Yes I'm avoiding people as much as I can and mask wearing when I leave my flat. We have shared laundry facilities here so I'm bound to bump into people. The worst thing is my friend gave me a lift from the shop in her car before I knew I was positive. She's eighty so I feel rather guilty.

@GingerNinja , sorry your mum and son have it too but I hope they feel much better soon. Glad to hear your ankle is a bit better today. Don't get overdoing things and set yourself back. I've had a few twisted/sprained ankles and know how painful they can be.

Hope everyone has something nice planned for today whether it's partying or just putting your feet up with a nice glass of something and a bar of choccy.
Have fun xx


----------



## ewelsh

Good morning,

We have sun shine, also some big blooming grey clouds coming my way!

Just gardening for me again today, I lead a very exciting life.

Hope your feeling ok @Cully

Have a good relaxing day everyone x


----------



## Ali71

Good Morning everyone
it has been a gorgeous morning here, feeling a bit more alert than yesterday when I was in and out of sleep! Burning the candle at both ends really does me up, I have to face the fact that if I want a late night these days there is a trade off!! I do enjoy a social so it just means I have to build it in and do nothing else for the following day  (darn it, no housework  )

We've had a lovely sit on the patio with the boys, its so nice to see them enjoying the sun. Our neighbours were chatting to us this morning and the two men have arranged to go out for a ride on their motorbikes so I will get some time out. I may go out on my mountain bike but it's quite windy again. We'll see.

@Cully I'm so sorry to hear you still feel rough. It was on the news yesterday that Omicron has some new variants which are more transmissable too. Either way, I hope this is over for you quickly with no worse symptoms than you have already - speedy recovery wishes sent 

Enjoy your Sunday xx


----------



## huckybuck

Morning all.
Had a good time at the neighbours last night and met two newbies who seem to fit in well with us all! We got there at 6:30 and didn’t leave til 11:30 then by the time we’d sorted cats and hens out and chilled for half an hour it was 1:30 when we went to bed. 

So late up this morning and not exactly feeling my best lol!!

Actually I felt like I was getting a bit of a sore throat last night before we went out and this morning I still have it (along with a bit bunged up and sore eyes and a head) although could be hayfever/hangover symptoms!!! 

It’s going to have to be a Covid test today I think. I last tested positve 3 months ago so surely not again so soon??


----------



## Ali71

huckybuck said:


> Morning all.
> Had a good time at the neighbours last night and met two newbies who seem to fit in well with us all! We got there at 6:30 and didn't leave til 11:30 then by the time we'd sorted cats and hens out and chilled for half an hour it was 1:30 when we went to bed.
> 
> So late up this morning and not exactly feeling my best lol!!
> 
> Actually I felt like I was getting a bit of a sore throat last night before we went out and this morning I still have it (along with a bit bunged up and sore eyes and a head) although could be hayfever/hangover symptoms!!!
> 
> It's going to have to be a Covid test today I think. I last tested positve 3 months ago so surely not again so soon??


Sometimes those nights turn out to be the best! We met some people we had lived really close but never met properly at our Jubilee party too..it's so lovely having nice neighbours, makes all the difference.

I hope it's not Covid again, could it possibly be hayfever as the pollen count is very high in the south at the mo? Fingers crossed x


----------



## Cully

Oh @huckybuck , I do hope it's not covid again, that would be so unlucky. Fingers crossed it's just a hangover or hayfever as @Ali71 suggested.


----------



## Charity

Hope you're not getting the bug again @huckybuck. 

We've had a magnificent breakthrough this morning with OH's ear. He decided to syringe it with warm water and, eureka, it worked, he can hear again! He now says things are too loud . I'm really glad as he's been a miserable old so and so while he couldn't hear plus he has tinnitus and this made it worse. I can now stop shouting or being ignored completely..hooray! :Joyful Of course, he had to show me what he got out, as if I wanted to know. :Yuck :Yuck:Yuck

Took Purdey out for her walk, she's in one of those moods today, being naughty and winding me up. Must be the windy weather gets up her bloomers. :Banghead

Then did a bit of gardening and that's the morning gone.


----------



## urbantigers

Good morning, or rather afternoon!

sorry you're still feeling rough @Cully

Another lazy day for me. Boys were about the same time but I let Kito whine until 5.25 as it was intermittent and not too loud. I also thought that my neighbours deserved an early morning alarm call for being noisy last night at 12.30  I had forgotten to get raw food out of the freezer so decided to give them some tinned. I do that from time to time to make sure they will still eat it. Mosi wouldn't touch it. I told him tough, he was going to have to just go hungry if he didn't want that. 5 minutes later I gave him some raw chicken thigh I had in the fridge. Because I am weak  He ate that.

cloudy and windy here but I hope to get out for a "walk" (on my scooter) later to get some fresh air. I need all the energy I can muster as it's a 5 day week for me at work this week and my colleague is off for 3 days.

glad OH has managed to clear his ear @Charity might still be a good idea to get it suctioned as there will probably still be a lot of wax in there. When I get mine done she always does the "good" ear first , which is often not totally blocked to the point where I can't hear, and is usually amazed by the amount of wax in there.


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> Hope you're not getting the bug again @huckybuck.
> 
> We've had a magnificent breakthrough this morning with OH's ear. He decided to syringe it with warm water and, eureka, it worked, he can hear again! He now says things are too loud . I'm really glad as he's been a miserable old so and so while he couldn't hear plus he has tinnitus and this made it worse. I can now stop shouting or being ignored completely..hooray! :Joyful Of course, he had to show me what he got out, as if I wanted to know. :Yuck :Yuck:Yuck
> 
> Took Purdey out for her walk, she's in one of those moods today, being naughty and winding me up. Must be the windy weather gets up her bloomers. :Banghead
> 
> Then did a bit of gardening and that's the morning gone.


My son had one of those sucker thingies for a similar ear problem. Why do they get so excited about what they've produced yet can't possibly clear up a furball:Vomit!!
Glad he's feeling better Charity, if only so you don't get hoarse from shouting.
Windy here too, but it's a nice fresh breeze to blow bugs away.
Purdey being naughty. Never!


----------



## urbantigers

A quick good morning from me. Overcast and cool here. Temperatures about 12 but we are due to reach the heady heights of 15 later on.

It's going to be a long week at work this week. I'm in all 5 days . I'm on my own today, colleague is in tomorrow and Wednesday, then I'm on my own Thursday and Friday. I just know it will drag, especially when I don't have colleague in to chat/moan to. I then have 10 consecutive non work days which I am obviously looking forward to  but think that will just make this week drag more.

Kito started the song of his people at 4.50 this morning. No overture, just straight in there at full volume. Come on, Kito - give me a break! He'd better get this out of his system now because if he starts up at 4.50 when I'm off work, he'll be looking fir a new home.

I hope you're feeling a bit better today @Cully


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Good Morning 
Hope everyone who was feeling under the weather is beginning to feel better now ?

Had a lovely dinner at my sister's yesterday (my favourite roast lamb). I'm off to meet a friend for coffee and a natter this morning and then will be collecting my great-niece from school this afternoon  Thankfully my gardener's due tomorrow - after "No Mow May" the lawn is in desperate need of a haircut  

No medical appointments this week - hooray !!


----------



## Ali71

Good Morning 

@urbantigers I feel your pain...Milo was on it this morning as well, super early (well before 3). I just got up, fed them on autopilot and parked myself on the sofa, he soon settled down and I got some more sleep. He had left about 1/3 of his supper last night so I expect he was extra hungry. I've done the gym and I'm at my desk eating breakfast at work.

Got to pop him to the vet this afternoon for his 3rd solensia jab. He has been absolutely fine on the jabs but I spoke to them last week as he had been on Metacam to see if it was still ok. I've not given him any since Friday and she said that as they work so differently, we would be ok to use at the same time if necessary, but to keep the Metacam for particular flare ups or incidents. He did a lap of honour around the garden last night when it was time to come in so he must be feeling ok on it.

Hope everyone has a good day and it's not too Monday-ish


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Good morning, let joy be unconfined for the small boy only did a little meow and then jumped up on the bed to be next to HD and laid there quite content until 6:39! Blimey! Good really as I felt dreadful last night, got home from the BBQ and had a nap on the sofa. Had a drink and had to be sick, so went to bed by 8pm. My tummy feels very tender. So my planned run in the sunshine will not happen this morning, don’t much fancy the running jiggle! It felt like my food wouldn’t go anywhere, if you know what I mean. I can’t even blame it on the drink, as I only had three glasses of fizz. 

Going to do a few chores today. Ironing and what not, I suspect. Maybe a toddle around the garden. Happy new week, everyone.


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Hard week ahead for me - we have the first major audit since before covid so its going to be long days, and Im the hostess with the mostess so I know I will be exhausted most days. Looking forward to Friday but In sure the week will fly by!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hope it all goes well @BarneyBobCat Channel your inner BNC, he has no fear


----------



## lymorelynn

Good morning people 
Hope all of our poorly members are starting to feel a bit better xx 
My son made his flight yesterday, thank goodness, even after yet another delay when his connecting train was delayed due to a fault  









It's a boring washing day here today and sorting out the house insurance which is due this week. I was going to stick with the same company but our premium has gone up by nearly £100 a year - the reason? They no longer sell the policy we have, though as an existing customer I can renew it. They agreed to reduce the quote by £50 but I'll look elsewhere out of principle now!


----------



## Cully

Morning everyone. Still feeling a bit delicate but I'm sure no worse than having a nasty cough and cold. I've never suffered much with colds so nothing really to compare it to. I keep wondering if this is the lull before the storm while I wait for it to really 'get me'.
Moo has rediscovered her 'old favourite' sleeping place, namely her cat carrier. She's welcomed it like an old friend, except it never actually went anywhere. Just waiting, ignored and unloved until her royal fickleness stumbled across it again and rekindled their passion.
The only problem is it lives on top of the cupboard behind my bed, and if I'd known love was in the air I would at least have passed the vacuum over it. 
She climbed on my bed, ignoring it's occupant, and leapt over my head. So her first encounter sent a cloud of dusty fluff bunnies in all directions.
At least she's happy to be reacquainted and sleeps up there for most of the night. It creaks though. Like an annoying old chair. 
Right, time to check if my washing has finished in the laundry room. Covid or no, life goes on.
Hope you all have a good day.



.


----------



## Ali71

@Cully I hope this is as bad as it gets for you and you start to improve soon.
How lovely that Moo has found somewhere nice to sleep... fingers crossed she doesn't make an ungraceful descent during the night!! 
Enjoy pottering x


----------



## Charity

Good morning. Healing vibes to all the people feeling under the weather and roll on the weekend for those not looking forward to their working week. Talking of weather, its supposed to get very warm by the end of the week. 

I thought I was going mad this morning, I woke up three times thinking I'd been asleep for a couple of hours and every time I looked at the clock, it said something passed 5.  I then went to sleep again and woke up just before 7 and found OH up and having a cup of tea...and no, I didn't get one brought to me in bed. 

We are out for a short shop soon and this afternoon its the dog field with Purdey. Hope its not too hot by then. Lots of other stuff to do in between. 

Good luck to those not looking forward to their week and enjoy it everyone else if you can.


----------



## cheekyscrip

Good morning all!
How can I miss this thread…

Feeling a bit down as suddenly lost my teammate who was my only support and person I could count on.
Left alone with situation and weeks before my AAT exams thinking about resigning but I am 55 so not easy to change.
Really could do with advice but HR can’t be trusted.
Else sunny and hope you all will enjoy late spring!


----------



## Cully

Ali71 said:


> @Cully I hope this is as bad as it gets for you and you start to improve soon.
> How lovely that Moo has found somewhere nice to sleep... fingers crossed she doesn't make an ungraceful descent during the night!!
> Enjoy pottering x


Thanks, I'm not feeling any worse at least. Tbh if I hadn't done a test I would have just put my symptoms down to a nasty cold. You can't ignore a positive test though, and I'm staying away from everyone here.
Ah yes, the descent goes creak, bounce on my pillow, jump over my legs, then an oomph as she hits the floor. Hardly unnoticed.


----------



## huckybuck

Morning all. 

I was supposed to be meeting my friend at the driving range today to see if I could swing a golf club (gently) but she’s hurt her arm and my shoulder hasn’t been great either this weekend so we’ve called it off. 

I had a few glasses of wine on Sat night and again last night and I’m not sure if that aggravates my shoulder a bit so on the wagon for this week now. 

It’s a vet visit this afternoon for Little H (just check up and jabs) but given he’s almost 10 kilos he’s a bit tricky to get into the carrier so that will be fun lol! I might speak to Uncle Ralph about trying Solensia as he’s been diagnosed with bone spurs and arthritis and he’s only 7 1/2 so don’t really want him on long term metacam yet. Sadly Huck didn’t respond to it for his arthritis but that’s not to say LH wouldn’t.


----------



## Bethanjane22

Morning all,

The weather can't seem to make it's mind up here today, although it looks like we are in for some nicer weather towards the end of the week. 

What a whirlwind of a weekend! We went for a glorious bike ride down into Cardiff on Saturday, along the river and through the parks. We then decided to grab ourselves a nice drink to reward our hard work, so chained the bikes up securley on the public bike rack outside the main entrance to Cardiff Castle. There were about 50 other bikes there and it was in a very busy area with lots of people around so we felt confident leaving them there. Off we went, only to return an hour later to find my bike had been stolen. They had cut through two bike chains and made off with it. They left my OH’s bike so I’m assuming it was a lone thief.

To say I was gutted would be an understatement. I’ve had that bike for about 5 years now, looked after it really well and absolutely loved riding it. I've logged it as stolen on the stolen bike database and I'm checking Facebook Marketplace, gumtree, ebay and the free ads daily to see if the thief lists it. 

So I don't miss out on family bike rides, we managed to get a 2nd hand bike yesterday. It's not as lovely as my bike, but it'll do. Some people really are the worst. 

To top off the terrible Saturday, my OH managed to leave his phone in the train station whilst we were in a hurry to get the train home (minus one bike). Thankfully I was able to track it using my phone so we hopped off at the next stop, ran to the other side of the station, waited 10 minutes and got the train back. Thankfully some kind soul handed it in to the station staff, so after a frantic 20 minutes he was re-united. 

I've felt all the emotions this weekend! Here's hoping for a quiet week!


----------



## lymorelynn

Bethanjane22 said:


> Morning all,
> 
> The weather can't seem to make it's mind up here today, although it looks like we are in for some nicer weather towards the end of the week.
> 
> What a whirlwind of a weekend! We went for a glorious bike ride down into Cardiff on Saturday, along the river and through the parks. We then decided to grab ourselves a nice drink to reward our hard work, so chained the bikes up securley on the public bike rack outside the main entrance to Cardiff Castle. There were about 50 other bikes there and it was in a very busy area with lots of people around so we felt confident leaving them there. Off we went, only to return an hour later to find my bike had been stolen. They had cut through two bike chains and made off with it. They left my OH's bike so I'm assuming it was a lone thief.
> 
> To say I was gutted would be an understatement. I've had that bike for about 5 years now, looked after it really well and absolutely loved riding it. I've logged it as stolen on the stolen bike database and I'm checking Facebook Marketplace, gumtree, ebay and the free ads daily to see if the thief lists it.
> 
> So I don't miss out on family bike rides, we managed to get a 2nd hand bike yesterday. It's not as lovely as my bike, but it'll do. Some people really are the worst.
> 
> To top off the terrible Saturday, my OH managed to leave his phone in the train station whilst we were in a hurry to get the train home (minus one bike). Thankfully I was able to track it using my phone so we hopped off at the next stop, ran to the other side of the station, waited 10 minutes and got the train back. Thankfully some kind soul handed it in to the station staff, so after a frantic 20 minutes he was re-united.
> 
> I've felt all the emotions this weekend! Here's hoping for a quiet week!


Oh, how awful  They must have been determined, to cut through two chains! I hope you can get it back and in the same condition as you left it. There are some rotten people out there


----------



## Cully

@Bethanjane22 , Grrr!! Some people are despicable aren't they. How do they manage to live with themselves?
I hope you manage to get your bike back, unharmed preferably.


----------



## Cully

@huckybuck ,maybe just as well you didn't get to play golf or goodness knows you might have setback the good already done to your shoulder.
Fingers crossed everything goes well with LH this afternoon, IF you can squeeze him into the car.
That reminds me I must book Moo in for her jabs asap.


----------



## Charity

Don't rush it @huckybuck, better to wait until your shoulder is much better before golfing again. Listen to Auntie Charity now. 

@Bethanjane, so sorry about your bike, some real rats about.

We had a lovely afternoon at the dog field, Purdey always enjoys herself. On the way home we always see this cheery sight. Purdey first.


----------



## huckybuck

Charity said:


> View attachment 494071


That would make me smile every time I walked past!! What a lovely sight!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Morning, sunny here, I was awake for about 90 minutes in the night (nothing to do with anyone except me) and so of course now feel bleurgh. Of course it has to be on a work day, when it will be super busy. 

We are having a pesky smart meter installed today - we had no choice in the matter when husband fixed our utilities deal. Think it’s going to be warm today - so that will be nice in my polyester uniform. I believe that we are no longer needing to wear masks in the hospital as of yesterday (except in specific areas), so let’s see how that plays out. 

Have a lovely day everybody. Don’t get frazzled in the sunshine


----------



## Charity

Good morning all. Me too @Mrs Funkin, been awake for hours, my brain is on overload at the moment. Got up at 4.30 and had a cuppa.

Lovely sunny day. We start the packing away today so I shall need three Weetabix for breakfast,  Wonder what we'll find that we've mislaid, quite a few cat toys I bet. Toppy will join in but Bunty will have a meltdown and disappear for the day probably. I don't know what she's going to do when she finds her sanctuary has disappeared at the end of the week. :Arghh I wish Toppy would stop scratching, its got worse again this week, so something must be irritating him. I do hope its definitely not fleas when we're having new carpets laid though we assume not as Bunty doesn't scratch. :Jawdrop

Hope you all have a topping Tuesday.


----------



## urbantigers

What a rotten weekend @Bethanjane22 I hope you get your bike back.

I hope it's onwards and upwards @Cully and that you continue to feel better.

4.50 again from Kito this morning. It is sunny outside, although it still feels cold first thing (although I'm not sure 4.30 qualifies as first thing, more middle of the night). Doesn't feel as bad being up when it's light and sunny outside. We made good use of the time having lots of play. Mosi in particular has been running and jumping all over the place. Kito was sulking but then decided to join in. I feel better about expecting them to settle down and sleep while I work if they've had a good play. Good for Mosi to get some exercise given his arthritis, but at times I wish he'd be a bit more cautious. He can still do high jumps but occasionally his back legs won't do what he asks of them. Not that he seems bothered if he slips he just keeps on going!


----------



## LittleEms

Morning 
Ooh I hope you don't get too warm @Mrs Funkin 
Good luck @Charity !

I'm off the the garden center (again!) with a friend, hopefully I don't spend too much! Will be lovely to see her little boy, he's walking now so hopefully won't cause too much chaos!
And then my boiler is being fixed this afternoon. I will probably work from the garden under the umbrella later, since I don't want to hide from the lovely weather!


----------



## BarneyBobCat

We were forced into a smart meter @Mrs Funkin but what they dont tell you is that they dont work when you change supplier. So I've had to unplug mine and Im back to supplying readings manually! Total waste of time


----------



## BarneyBobCat

BarneyBobCat said:


> We were forced into a smart meter @Mrs Funkin but what they dont tell you is that they dont work when you change supplier. So I've had to unplug mine and Im back to supplying readings manually! Total waste of time


And when had an Engineer out to look at it he told me they cant actually force you to have one - they have no legal ability to do so, but they put pressure on you to do it because its better for them


----------



## lymorelynn

Good morning 
Hope everyone manages to keep cool today especially those who have busy schedules.
I'm back to the dentist this afternoon. Long and complicated story of work I had done six months ago which my new dentist (original one has since left) says shouldn't have been done and is totally unsuitable. It cost enough at the time and will now cost more to put right so I made an official complaint. This afternoon's visit is for a second opinion on what needs to be done :Arghh


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Good Morning 

@Charity I was up at 4.30 too ! If I'd known we could have had our cuppas together  Good luck with the packing today (try and get all the toys in one box then, hopefully, they won't go missing) and I hope the carpet laying goes without any hitches.
@Mrs Funkin it's going to be even warmer by the end of the week  Polyester's good for laundering but not for hot weather !

I've got food shopping this morning and then it's my gardener's week this afternoon. At some point I should get to the garden centre but will probably leave that for another day.


----------



## SbanR

Good morning. Another early bird here. 3.50am we could definitely have held a group chat @Bertie'sMum .
@Mrs Funkin I'm another having a pesky smart meter fitted. On Thursday. I've been putting them off since last November. I know they can't legally force me to have one @BarneyBobCat but they wore me down with their repeated texts and phone calls:Muted
I've been assured it's the newer model so transferable should I switch providers. Not that I think I will. I've stayed with the same supplier for years.


----------



## huckybuck

Morning all. 

I had the BEST start to the morning. Huck sleeps with me and usually gets up at 5ish - he doesn’t bother waking me as he knows Mum won’t get up til later but this morning - this morning I was woken by someone kissing me and it certainly wasn’t Mr HB. 

Huck was giving me lots of kisses for no apparent reason - then he just got up as normal. Gosh I love that boy. 

It’s physio this morning again but I’ve only just got over Thursday!!!


----------



## SbanR

huckybuck said:


> Morning all.
> 
> I had the BEST start to the morning. Huck sleeps with me and usually gets up at 5ish - he doesn't bother waking me as he knows Mum won't get up til later but this morning - this morning I was woken by someone kissing me and it certainly wasn't Mr HB.
> 
> Huck was giving me lots of kisses for no apparent reason - then he just got up as normal. Gosh I love that boy.
> 
> It's physio this morning again but I've only just got over Thursday!!![/QUOTE
> 
> Definitely the best way to be woken


----------



## ewelsh

Morning all


What are you all on about heat and sun? What is this strange thing?
Also what’s this waking at stupid o clock, what is wrong with you all :Hilarious:Hilarious Hope you all sleep better tonight x


@Chairty good luck packing, but something tells me this is going to turn into a drama  Toppy will be pulling things out as fast as your packing and Mr charity will have forgotten he had half the stuff…. Oh I fear a big trip to the charity shop is due.


Yesterday I had my niece all day on the phone, she had broken up with her boyfriend, well the world was ending and aunty ‘Em was needed, I had a headache by 10pm
Today… Everything is wonderful and she is in love again  Honestly I am glad I am not in my 20’s I wouldn’t have the energy ha!

Over the weekend I had awful ear ache, had a prescription from doctors yesterday for AB ear spray. At some point this morning my Westie stole the bottle from my bedside table, I was in a blind panic worried she had chewed it, I was just on the phone to the vets whilst looking out the window when I spotted a white bottom wiggling in my flower bed, Dolly had only buried my ear drops  I quickly cut vet off and found the bottle in tact.


So today, I deserve a quiet calm day dead heading my roses.


have a lovely day everyone x


----------



## ewelsh

huckybuck said:


> Morning all.
> 
> I had the BEST start to the morning. Huck sleeps with me and usually gets up at 5ish - he doesn't bother waking me as he knows Mum won't get up til later but this morning -* this morning I was woken by someone kissing me and it certainly wasn't Mr HB. *
> 
> Huck was giving me lots of kisses for no apparent reason - then he just got up as normal. Gosh I love that boy.
> 
> It's physio this morning again but I've only just got over Thursday!!!


This cracked me up :Hilarious


----------



## Cully

urbantigers said:


> What a rotten weekend @Bethanjane22 I hope you get your bike back.
> 
> I hope it's onwards and upwards @Cully and that you continue to feel better.
> 
> 4.50 again from Kito this morning. It is sunny outside, although it still feels cold first thing (although I'm not sure 4.30 qualifies as first thing, more middle of the night). Doesn't feel as bad being up when it's light and sunny outside. We made good use of the time having lots of play. Mosi in particular has been running and jumping all over the place. Kito was sulking but then decided to join in. I feel better about expecting them to settle down and sleep while I work if they've had a good play. Good for Mosi to get some exercise given his arthritis, but at times I wish he'd be a bit more cautious. He can still do high jumps but occasionally his back legs won't do what he asks of them. Not that he seems bothered if he slips he just keeps on going!


Thanks, I think I'm getting there. Hate this isolation though, I'm too nosey!
I think animals process pain different to us. We anticipate pain but they don't so much. 
My dog (years ago) used to loved crawling under my bed, but when she was speyed her stitches caught on the carpet and she gave little 'yips' of pain.
For ever after that she used to 'yip' when crawling under the bed, even long after pain had gone. Sweet funny girl.
Misty used to love jumping for her da bird feather until once she landed heavily. I think she must have twisted something because she never played jumping after it again. It's all ground play now, which is fine.
Although when the daddy longlegs emerge from the ground in the evening she performs like a beautiful ballerina as she dances and leaps, trying to catch them.
How do they cope in the heat? I hear it's going to be a bit of a heatwave towards the end of the week.


----------



## Cully

BarneyBobCat said:


> We were forced into a smart meter @Mrs Funkin but what they dont tell you is that they dont work when you change supplier. So I've had to unplug mine and Im back to supplying readings manually! Total waste of time


Yep, that's why I've so far managed to not give in to them. You're not legally obliged to have one, but some companies make it part of your 'new deal'. It's all a con.


----------



## Cully

lymorelynn said:


> Good morning
> Hope everyone manages to keep cool today especially those who have busy schedules.
> I'm back to the dentist this afternoon. Long and complicated story of work I had done six months ago which my new dentist (original one has since left) says shouldn't have been done and is totally unsuitable. It cost enough at the time and will now cost more to put right so I made an official complaint. This afternoon's visit is for a second opinion on what needs to be done :Arghh


Good luck with your Dentist. That's disgraceful you've been through so much unnecessarily. Hope they move in your favour and return all your money. Go buy some jewellery.


----------



## Cully

Just finished doing my Tesco order for tomorrow and remembered I'm supposed to be isolating. Don't fancy all my bread and knick knacks left by the main entrance. I'll leave a clear message on my door asking him to just transfer it all into my big shopping bags and leave in my hallway while I barricade myself behind the living room door. It shouldn't be a problem if it's one of my regulars. I hope.
Are we all looking forward to getting a bit of long awaited sunshine this week? It will be lovely to sit out in the garden, soak up a few rays and get a dose of vit D that doesn't come in pill form.
Do you think if I 'borrow' some of those barriers they put around roadworks, that people will keep away from me? Or maybe I should ring a warning bell!:Bag
Hope you all have a lovely day, even if you are working.


----------



## LittleEms

Cully said:


> Just finished doing my Tesco order for tomorrow and remembered I'm supposed to be isolating. Don't fancy all my bread and knick knacks left by the main entrance. I'll leave a clear message on my door asking him to just transfer it all into my big shopping bags and leave in my hallway while I barricade myself behind the living room door. It shouldn't be a problem if it's one of my regulars. I hope.
> Are we all looking forward to getting a bit of long awaited sunshine this week? It will be lovely to sit out in the garden, soak up a few rays and get a dose of vit D that doesn't come in pill form.
> Do you think if I 'borrow' some of those barriers they put around roadworks, that people will keep away from me? Or maybe I should ring a warning bell!:Bag
> Hope you all have a lovely day, even if you are working.


I've found the delivery people from supermarkets are pretty good with things like that so hopefully it'll be fine for you.

Super happy about the sun. Taken my work outside today! Working from home has never been so lush!


----------



## Ali71

@Bethanjane22 I'm so sorry to hear about your bike, what a horrible thing to happen. i know how you feel, I would be absolutely gutted too. I hope you can get it back but those thieving toe rags  good to hear you have wheels again so quickly, even if they aren't quite as nice.

I missed out on the good mornings today as I was feeling a bit under par  I haven't had any alcohol for weeks as it can make me feel a bit eurgh these days, but it was a nice day, I needed a treat, blah blah felt rubbish all night on ONE small glass of rose. That's it now. I was awake half the night with bubbly tum and you can guess the rest this morning. Luckily I was working from home today as we were waiting for a delivery, so it's been me and the boys (plus husband on non-stop Teams it seems). They've been no trouble at all, not pestered for food either. Probably because it's warm. I've pottered about, gelled my nails, and had a quietish day.

Hope the packing went well @Charity - my parents are currently on sun-loungers in their sitting room as their old 3-piece has gone, walls were painted Friday and carpet going down today! Mum said she has no idea how everything that is now in boxes elsewhere, actually used to go in their lounge 
@Mrs Funkin I hope you're feeling better today, and that the polyester is bearable!
@urbantigers you were spoiled today  It was a bit fresh and very overcast here today, meaning no lovely sunrise to watch.
@huckybuck that is so cute... dear Huck, play it cool, play it cool 
@Cully I'm sure the shoppers will be absolutely fine, you get some space to write the instructions when you're ordering I think.
@ewelsh, Auntie love is the best!!

We had a smart meter fitted in February. I don't really understand how it works, only that I don't have to send meter readings and they can get them directly from the unit. We are with Scottish Power. Managed to fix a rate just before everything skyrocketed so I was happy. What don't I know about the bad stuff :Facepalm


----------



## Ali71

Hope you got on ok at the dentist @lymorelynn... sounds like a tricky situation! Not my favourite place to be either. Good for you making an official complaint!


----------



## Charity

Ali71 said:


> @Bethanjane22 I'm so sorry to hear about your bike, what a horrible thing to happen. i know how you feel, I would be absolutely gutted too. I hope you can get it back but those thieving toe rags  good to hear you have wheels again so quickly, even if they aren't quite as nice.
> 
> I missed out on the good mornings today as I was feeling a bit under par  I haven't had any alcohol for weeks as it can make me feel a bit eurgh these days, but it was a nice day, I needed a treat, blah blah felt rubbish all night on ONE small glass of rose. That's it now. I was awake half the night with bubbly tum and you can guess the rest this morning. Luckily I was working from home today as we were waiting for a delivery, so it's been me and the boys (plus husband on non-stop Teams it seems). They've been no trouble at all, not pestered for food either. Probably because it's warm. I've pottered about, gelled my nails, and had a quietish day.
> 
> Hope the packing went well @Charity - my parents are currently on sun-loungers in their sitting room as their old 3-piece has gone, walls were painted Friday and carpet going down today! Mum said she has no idea how everything that is now in boxes elsewhere, actually used to go in their lounge
> @Mrs Funkin I hope you're feeling better today, and that the polyester is bearable!
> @urbantigers you were spoiled today  It was a bit fresh and very overcast here today, meaning no lovely sunrise to watch.
> @huckybuck that is so cute... dear Huck, play it cool, play it cool
> @Cully I'm sure the shoppers will be absolutely fine, you get some space to write the instructions when you're ordering I think.
> @ewelsh, Auntie love is the best!!
> 
> We had a smart meter fitted in February. I don't really understand how it works, only that I don't have to send meter readings and they can get them directly from the unit. We are with Scottish Power. Managed to fix a rate just before everything skyrocketed so I was happy. What don't I know about the bad stuff :Facepalm


Hope you're feeling better now @Ali71. Bet your Mum's back aches, mine does. :Meh Unfortunately, OH got very large boxes but very large also means very heavy. Books are the worst thing, we have lots of large ones and you can only put about four in a box and its heavy. I've just about 3/4 cleared the lounge and OH has been doing his den/spare room which has more stuff in it than any other room. He went out and bought smaller boxes this afternoon which is making it a bit easier. He's wishing now we didn't decide to do the whole house at the same time, me too. I've hauled bags up into the loft and, at the moment, the rest is being stacked in the kitchen.

I've arranged for our beds to be disposed of on Friday so we'll be sleeping somewhere else for about a week I think. I'll be on the reclining chair, not sure what OH's decided to do.

My plan to put Bunty and Toppy in the cat pen has backfired as I've realised that there is a large open part, which used to adjoin our kitchen so they could come and go through the window, so no point putting them in there. I'll have to see if I can find something to block it up. Otherwise they will have to have free reign in the garden.

More fun tomorrow.


----------



## lymorelynn

Ali71 said:


> Hope you got on ok at the dentist @lymorelynn... sounds like a tricky situation! Not my favourite place to be either. Good for you making an official complaint!


The practice manager will be in touch tomorrow after she has spoken to the dentist I saw today. I've lost all faith in them though, to be honest. Feeling rather stressed at the moment


----------



## Ali71

lymorelynn said:


> The practice manager will be in touch tomorrow after she has spoken to the dentist I saw today. I've lost all faith in them though, to be honest. Feeling rather stressed at the moment


I'm not surprised  Poor you x
Perhaps with that being the case (and if you need remedial treatment) that you should be entitled to choose the practice you go to? I do understand that is difficult at the moment, with dentists being thin on the ground in the UK.


----------



## ewelsh

lymorelynn said:


> The practice manager will be in touch tomorrow after she has spoken to the dentist I saw today. I've lost all faith in them though, to be honest. Feeling rather stressed at the moment


Thats awful Lynn, not only the expense but you only get one set of teeth don't you! I hope they can find a way that works for you xx


----------



## Ali71

Charity said:


> Hope you're feeling better now @Ali71. Bet your Mum's back aches, mine does. :Meh Unfortunately, OH got very large boxes but very large also means very heavy. Books are the worst thing, we have lots of large ones and you can only put about four in a box and its heavy. I've just about 3/4 cleared the lounge and OH has been doing his den/spare room which has more stuff in it than any other room. He went out and bought smaller boxes this afternoon which is making it a bit easier. He's wishing now we didn't decide to do the whole house at the same time, me too. I've hauled bags up into the loft and, at the moment, the rest is being stacked in the kitchen.
> 
> I've arranged for our beds to be disposed of on Friday so we'll be sleeping somewhere else for about a week I think. I'll be on the reclining chair, not sure what OH's decided to do.
> 
> My plan to put Bunty and Toppy in the cat pen has backfired as I've realised that there is a large open part, which used to adjoin our kitchen so they could come and go through the window, so no point putting them in there. I'll have to see if I can find something to block it up. Otherwise they will have to have free reign in the garden.
> 
> More fun tomorrow.


I am feeling better now thanks @Charity.. fortunately M&D don't have as many books, I don't envy you that job! They bought some plastic storage crates and they are dotted about. At least it is only the lounge diner being done, not the whole house (although don't tell Dad, I think Mum's got her eye on the next project already). Have you got a blow up bed? We bought a couple of those ones you plug in to inflate, they are seriously good! Even the cats slept on them with the guests haha. I was thinking "don't put a claw through!" They fold up into a little holdall.

I think you deserve a nice hot bath/shower this evening after all that lifting! Well done


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Good morning, it’s sunny, the boy woke at 5:20, husband came downstairs for another half an hour to let me rest after yesterday. I left 50 mins late and literally hadn’t stopped the whole day. I had two cups of coffee and one can of pop all day and felt very tired when I got home. Then we wanted to watch the last two episodes of Stranger Things season three, so it was 11pm before bedtime - very late for me!

Off today, don’t know what the day will bring. Think we might do a BBQ something for tea, which may involve a chicken leg for Oscar too  

Have a lovely day everybody.


----------



## urbantigers

Good morning everyone. Kito allowed me to stop in bed until 5.10 today - a lie in! . He did start tuning up about 5 but I refused to get up then and he wasn’t too loud. I decided my neighbours could put up with it given I had to listen to their dog barking for about 9 hours non stop yesterday! They have, or rather had, a chihuahua. The dog actually now lives with the parents of one of them, but they dog sit occasionally. Whenever they go out, he barks and whines non stop. I’m amazed he can keep it up that long tbh, but I also worry that he’s obviously distressed to be barking constantly for that long. My neighbours got home about 9.30pm, as I was getting ready for bed and hoping he’d shut up soon, so thankfully it stopped then. It’s not worth saying anything given that the dog only stays there now and again, plus I need a bit of credit with them due to Kito’s caterwauling, but I do worry about the dog.

Finally my prescription should be ready to collect today. Remember the days when you just picked up your prescription, took it to the pharmacy and got your meds? It seems to take so long now and be so complicated. I requested these meds on 1st June. I’m sick to death of getting right down to my last tablet or 2 of pregabalin. I know they’re a controlled drug but I’m not asking to stash a few boxes of it, just to not get so close to running out. Especially since you’re not supposed to stop them suddenly.

The sun is poking it’s head out from behind the clouds, but it’s still overcast. This is Manchester, so that’s probably the way it will stay. We do overcast very well


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Good Morning 

I only got up at 7am because Lily insisted  She's normally content to wait if I have a bit of a lie in (which doesn't happen often) but she decided she wanted breakfast so I had to get up !
My garden is looking much tidier after my gardener's visit yesterday  Just need to plan what's going next in the pots that have finished their initial display and get to the garden centre sometime this week. But today I'm off to the High Street to look for summer shoes/sandals - I've only been wearing my Sketchers trainers and they don't look 'right' with my summer wardrobe !

@Mrs Funkin - hope you can rest up and enjoy your day off 
@urbantigers - my neighbours have a very cute Pomeranian but boy can he bark If she goes out and leaves him he barks/whines non stop  I'm pretty sure he's the reason why Lily is overgrooming - he stresses me out so goodness knows what the noise is doing to her stress levels.


----------



## LittleEms

Morning all!
Just about to start work for the day, I'll probably end up taking it outside again as the weather is lovely!
I have a wasp man coming over this afternoon as I have wasps trying to build a nest in my roof 
Hopefully he can get rid of them okay.

Enjoy your day @Mrs Funkin Thinking of doing a BBQ here too for my salmon dinner, yum.
@urbantigers Thats not good, poor dog. 
Hope the shopping is successful @Bertie'sMum I ordered some lovely sandals from Tom's last week.


----------



## Cully

urbantigers said:


> Good morning everyone. Kito allowed me to stop in bed until 5.10 today - a lie in! . He did start tuning up about 5 but I refused to get up then and he wasn't too loud. I decided my neighbours could put up with it given I had to listen to their dog barking for about 9 hours non stop yesterday! They have, or rather had, a chihuahua. The dog actually now lives with the parents of one of them, but they dog sit occasionally. Whenever they go out, he barks and whines non stop. I'm amazed he can keep it up that long tbh, but I also worry that he's obviously distressed to be barking constantly for that long. My neighbours got home about 9.30pm, as I was getting ready for bed and hoping he'd shut up soon, so thankfully it stopped then. It's not worth saying anything given that the dog only stays there now and again, plus I need a bit of credit with them due to Kito's caterwauling, but I do worry about the dog.
> 
> Finally my prescription should be ready to collect today. Remember the days when you just picked up your prescription, took it to the pharmacy and got your meds? It seems to take so long now and be so complicated. I requested these meds on 1st June. I'm sick to death of getting right down to my last tablet or 2 of pregabalin. I know they're a controlled drug but I'm not asking to stash a few boxes of it, just to not get so close to running out. Especially since you're not supposed to stop them suddenly.
> 
> The sun is poking it's head out from behind the clouds, but it's still overcast. This is Manchester, so that's probably the way it will stay. We do overcast very well


I'm with you on a couple of things here.
First the noisy dog. My upstairs neighbour has a small terrier type, so very prone to yappiness, and boy does he practice!!
He's hardly ever taken out (her flat must stink) and when he is, it's only in the garden where be barks non stop at everything. Poor Misty gets so stressed, which means I do too. 
She goes out all the time and he barks non stop and cries from loneliness. Poor thing, it's not his fault.
She's supposed to be going on holiday this week so I'm keeping my fingers crossed she doesn't have to cancel. We could all do with a holiday from her!

Also, your prescription. I'm so glad I don't have that delivery service where it's down to the wire. I take Gabapentin so can't afford to go without either. Although I don't think they do me any good and want to stop them asap, but can't until after my MRI.
Hope you get a bit of that promised sunshine today. There's plenty down here atm, I just can't get out in it for a few more days.
Can Kito look through a window in the morning? I find Misty is less demanding when it gets light early and she can look out and watch the birds. Thank goodness for cat TV (windows lol).
Hope you're script is ready today. xx


----------



## Charity

Good morning all. It's Groundhog Day in our house, same as yesterday mostly. I'm just waiting for my Waitrose shop to arrive in, hopefully, about 15 minutes then its all hands on deck again. Would have to be this week that we're stuck indoors with all this beautiful sunshine outdoors.  I did have a much better night's sleep last night, hooray. 

Hope everyone has a good day and enjoy the weather if you can.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

It's nice out  Lovely start to the day with a run with husband, it's getting really warm now!


----------



## ewelsh

Good Morning

We have Sun and I mean 'real' Sun, so my flip flops are firmly on today yipppeeeeee

@Charity good luck with more packing, when I think what's in my cupboards  it must be horrendous.

Hope you have good news today @lymorelynn 
@urbantigers I agree re scripts, why they have to make things so complicated when it worked perfectly well before!
Happy shopping @Bertie'sMum 
Lovely photo @Mrs Funkin enjoy your day off

Have a good day everyone xx


----------



## Charity

Mrs Funkin said:


> It's nice out  Lovely start to the day with a run with husband, it's getting really warm now!
> 
> View attachment 494199


That would be a lovely photo in a seaside holiday brochure


----------



## Cully

ewelsh said:


> We have Sun and I mean 'real' Sun, so my flip flops are firmly on today yipppeeeeee


Wishing you a very happy 'flip flop' day:Happy:Happy


----------



## huckybuck

Morning all - no kisses this morning (from anyone) but never mind! 

I had to switch the heating/hot water system off yesterday as we have another leak so it’s back on to the plumbers again. Thankfully I suspect we won’t mind a.cold shower over the next few days!!! 

I could do with going shopping today to get some new shorts and tops as I have put so much weight on over the last year I can’t get into my old stuff without feeling really uncomfortable. Yes I am going to do something about it lol but in the meantime it’s an excuse to buy a couple of bits. I hate clothes shopping though as found since the pandemic there’s hardly anything in the stores! 

I might end up just ordering a few sizes online instead.


----------



## ewelsh

Cully said:


> Wishing you a very happy 'flip flop' day:Happy:Happy
> View attachment 494221


Love that thank you @Cully x


----------



## ewelsh

With you on clothes shopping @huckybuck, I can't stand it pandemic or not, I much prefer on line shopping, to look at a woman/modal wearing an item then I can see what she wears with it, you can't get the same ideas when its just a top hanging on a rail.

Happy shopping with a cuppa


----------



## Cully

Shopping is so different now. I tend to stick to one or two shops I trust to have my size, and generally, the type of thing I like. I absolutely hate buying clothes online as they rarely fit me and it's such a pain having to return them (if you can).
I know it's not to everyone's taste but I find Studio quite good for online clothing, especially if you want several pieces as you pay the same delivery for one item as 20 +. Although, they can be a bit slow. Swings and roundabouts I guess.
I wish Tesco still did online clothing shopping. They have some nice stuff and returns are a doddle.
Happy shopping.


----------



## TonyG

Sorry, don’t do the early morning stuff, but was woken this morning by yet another live bird in the room.
It flew out into the hallway but as soon as she saw I was going to spoil her fun, she killed it 

The one downside of owning cats…


----------



## Cully

Tony Gussin said:


> Sorry, don't do the early morning stuff, but was woken this morning by yet another live bird in the room.
> It flew out into the hallway but as soon as she saw I was going to spoil her fun, she killed it
> 
> The one downside of owning cats…


Aw, poor birdie (


----------



## Ali71

Good Morning
It was a beautiful start to the day (well, not the pre-3am one but we don't count that). A lovely long, fresh bike ride, seeing deer, hares, and lots of rabbits. Tried a new route so I can add it to my list!

I hate clothes shopping too, online or otherwise. I visit the high street maybe once every 2/3 months to have a mooch but usually end up disappointed as half of what I've seen on line isn't actually in the shop. I was spending so much money with Next ordering and sending back that I paid the £20 annual fee for free deliveries and collections, that has paid for itself in record speed :Hilarious. My body shape has changed a bit since hitting the menopause with full force, I seem to spend most of my time in jeggings and tops, heels are a thing of the past unless they are a manageable wedge. I have been in the loft to retrieve my summer things so I think I'm ok for dresses etc.

@Cully did you know you can get Tesco F&F via Next?  They are more like an catalogue now selling lots and lots of brands, even designer stuff, all under one roof. Returns are a doddle with Next as you can just book Hermes/Evri to pick it up from home the next day.

Hope you all have a nice Wednesday xx


----------



## huckybuck

Ok so stuff driving to the high street - will have a look at studio and next! 

I’m after some cotton or linen simple loose camisoles/vest tops to throw on with a pair of shorts. The ones I have already are more close fitting these days


----------



## Ali71

If it's just basics then Matalan have some cami/smock type tops, H&M have nice linen ones. New Look/Asos maybe?? Even good old M&S ... Just thinking of the places I'd go!
Happy Shopping


----------



## Cully

Ali71 said:


> @Cully did you know you can get Tesco F&F via Next?  They are more like an catalogue now selling lots and lots of brands, even designer stuff, all under one roof. Returns are a doddle with Next as you can just book Hermes/Evri to pick it up from home the next day.


Thanks, I'll have a look later. I seem to remember looking before but found navigating their site quite hard work. Maybe it's easier now.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Well that was a wasted morning  I was only looking for a lightweight canvas type summer shoe to wear with crops and skirts - preferably white (navy at a pinch) - s*d all available in my size (3-4). Then thought I'd look for a dress - nada - anything I even vaguely liked, didn't have my size or were all sleeveless (I'm at that age where I NEED a sleeve !). Have come back with new sudoku book and a 4 pack of Terry's chocolate Orange bars 

@Ali71 I used to like Matalan but they closed our branch down and the nearest one is now 8-10 miles away Ditto the same with Bon Marche and Edinburgh Woollens Shop. although I could shop online with any of the above mentioned I dislike online shopping as I never seem to be able to get the sizing right - either too small or too large  And I don't think I should have to pay for returning stuff when I've already paid for it to be delivered ! We once had a thriving High Street but so many shops have gone - now it's a ghost town


----------



## TonyG

Cully said:


> Aw, poor birdie (


----------



## Ali71

Bertie'sMum said:


> Well that was a wasted morning  I was only looking for a lightweight canvas type summer shoe to wear with crops and skirts - preferably white (navy at a pinch) - s*d all available in my size (3-4). Then thought I'd look for a dress - nada - anything I even vaguely liked, didn't have my size or were all sleeveless (I'm at that age where I NEED a sleeve !). Have come back with new sudoku book and a 4 pack of Terry's chocolate Orange bars
> 
> @Ali71 I used to like Matalan but they closed our branch down and the nearest one is now 8-10 miles away Ditto the same with Bon Marche and Edinburgh Woollens Shop. although I could shop online with any of the above mentioned I dislike online shopping as I never seem to be able to get the sizing right - either too small or too large  And I don't think I should have to pay for returning stuff when I've already paid for it to be delivered ! We once had a thriving High Street but so many shops have gone - now it's a ghost town


Such a pain when you have a fruitless trip although hopefully the chocolate orange will help ease the frustration! What about Shoe Zone or somewhere for little canvas pumps? Skechers do sandals as well  I struggle with getting my size too (same size as you) as I vary from shop to shop. I have very narrow feet so it is very much trial and error!


----------



## urbantigers

Sorry you had a wasted trip @Bertie'sMum I'm looking for similar shoes without much success. The nearest I've found is in John Lewis but they are more than I really want to pay. I have funny feet as I'm a 3-4 length wise but I have bunions and hammer toes so need quite a bit of room at the front which can often leave shoes too sloppy. I also need a small heel, platform or wedge. If I have flats I can't reach the floor of my car, deck of my scooter etc. But too high and I can't walk in them! I just want a pair of espadrilles but not completely flat. All my shoes are heavy DM style and make my feet very hot in summer (not to mention I look a t**t!). My sandal days are behind me. My bare feet would scare small children and puppies.

I feel as though it's been a mad day. I went to collect my prescription at lunch time and they managed to put it together for me. My morphine was missing as expected, but I have another bottle of that so will just try again next time and if it's missing then I'll have to speak to my GP. He's ok with me having it but I think when the repeat goes to another doctor, they refuse it.

I was late back from lunch and then had to finish work early as I had Ocado delivery due at 4pm. The fridge was in desperate need of a clean before it arrived. Does anyone know how to get stains out of plastic salad drawers? I think it's mainly red pepper which stains terribly.

Upstairs neighbour went out about 2.30pm so dog is barking again. I hope he or his partner return earlier than yesterday. The boys don't bother at all about dogs barking fortunately. Another neighbour's dog barks too but only when playing outside. She's an elderly dog with dementia so I don't mind that. It's often outside my window but the boys barely acknowledge it. I think my infamous kitchen/bathroom work of 2018 made them immune to noise.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Ali71 said:


> Such a pain when you have a fruitless trip although hopefully the chocolate orange will help ease the frustration! What about Shoe Zone or somewhere for little canvas pumps? Skechers do sandals as well  I struggle with getting my size too (same size as you) as I vary from shop to shop. I have very narrow feet so it is very much trial and error!


Shoe Zone was the first place I tried ! they had what I want but not in my size  Then I went to Clarks, Deichmann M&S and even Asda in desperation - no joy in any of them. Next rtip out I'll have to go to into Kingston where they have a branch of Shu - maybe better luck there ?



urbantigers said:


> I was late back from lunch and then had to finish work early as I had Ocado delivery due at 4pm. The fridge was in desperate need of a clean before it arrived. Does anyone know how to get stains out of plastic salad drawers? I think it's mainly red pepper which stains terribly.


I line my veg/salad drawers with kitchen paper - keeps the produce fresh as it absorbs any excess moisture and stops any staining.


----------



## huckybuck

urbantigers said:


> Sorry you had a wasted trip @Bertie'sMum I'm looking for similar shoes without much success. The nearest I've found is in John Lewis but they are more than I really want to pay. I have funny feet as I'm a 3-4 length wise but I have bunions and hammer toes so need quite a bit of room at the front which can often leave shoes too sloppy. I also need a small heel, platform or wedge. If I have flats I can't reach the floor of my car, deck of my scooter etc. But too high and I can't walk in them! I just want a pair of espadrilles but not completely flat. All my shoes are heavy DM style and make my feet very hot in summer (not to mention I look a t**t!). My sandal days are behind me. My bare feet would scare small children and puppies.
> 
> I feel as though it's been a mad day. I went to collect my prescription at lunch time and they managed to put it together for me. My morphine was missing as expected, but I have another bottle of that so will just try again next time and if it's missing then I'll have to speak to my GP. He's ok with me having it but I think when the repeat goes to another doctor, they refuse it.
> 
> I was late back from lunch and then had to finish work early as I had Ocado delivery due at 4pm. The fridge was in desperate need of a clean before it arrived. Does anyone know how to get stains out of plastic salad drawers? I think it's mainly red pepper which stains terribly.
> 
> Upstairs neighbour went out about 2.30pm so dog is barking again. I hope he or his partner return earlier than yesterday. The boys don't bother at all about dogs barking fortunately. Another neighbour's dog barks too but only when playing outside. She's an elderly dog with dementia so I don't mind that. It's often outside my window but the boys barely acknowledge it. I think my infamous kitchen/bathroom work of 2018 made them immune to noise.


I use baking soda and lemon mixed to a paste - that should fix it. Then when dry line with kitchen roll (same as Bertie's mum)


----------



## Mrs Funkin

BarneyBobCat said:


> And when had an Engineer out to look at it he told me they cant actually force you to have one - they have no legal ability to do so, but they put pressure on you to do it because its better for them


Well husband currently obsessed…! When I had the oven and the kettle on at the same time today, crikey


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Have you looked at Hotter @Bertie'sMum ? I know they are a bit "sensible" but they have cute little pumps, or Pavers? My mum buys shoes from there as she had PF and needs something more sensible (and they do different widths too). I live in Birkenstocks in the summer, combined with my ankle tan from running, makes for interestingly patterned feet


----------



## SbanR

Mrs Funkin said:


> Well husband currently obsessed…! When I had the oven and the kettle on at the same time today, crikey


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Morning, sunshiney again  awoken at 5am by small boy, laid here dozing and thinking until now when the croaky, “I’m starved to death” meow began. 

Work today. Hoping that I won’t be on my own again as I don’t fancy another really late night (the person I was meant to have working on Tuesday, who called in to say she wasn’t coming in, is meant to be working today…so we shall see). Made tea for today already, too.

Oh, as an aside, I was the only member of staff who chose to wear a mask on Tuesday, so I’m sure it will be the same again today. I just feel better if I wear one, given that we have 100+ women and partners through our doors each day and are often in quite small rooms with them for varying lengths of time. 

Have fun in the sun, everybody


----------



## urbantigers

Thanks for the tips on fridge cleaning. When I got this fridge freezer just over 2 years ago, I cleaned it weekly. That has gone out of the window but I did give it a good clean before my delivery yesterday.

Kito was around 5ish this morning but I managed to stay in bed until nearly 5.15. At least the earlier I am up, the earlier I can log on for work. The earlier I start work, the earlier I can finish. Although Mosi always comes on my lap for cuddles when I sit down for coffee and he never wants to get up. I have to forcibly remove him when I’m ready to start work. I also have to type with 1 finger and pause for tummy rubs after every sentence.

Cloudy again today. Sunny spells is the forecast so I expect it to be pretty much the same as yesterday. We were due some full on sun on Friday but I see now that according to the forecast that has shrunk to a 2 hour window of sun. It will probably disappear altogether by the morning.

I got my prescription ok but my morphine was missing as anticipated. Fortunately I have a full bottle so will just order it next time and hope it turns up. If not, I’ll then have to chase it with the dr. So annoying that we discuss this at my medication review, my GP agrees to prescribe it. Then when I put in a repeat request it gets refused.

I am going to have to disturb Mosi now. He’s lying on his back purring so I feel mean but I need to get moving.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Good Morning 

It was officially too hot to sleep last night so the fans are now out  Even Lily left my bed in the night to sleep in the cooler sitting room ! I'm not complaining about the sun and, being half Italian, I'm supposed to enjoy the heat BUT I do wish it didn't all arrive at once ! Why can't it build slowly so that we get a chance to acclimatise ? I suspect I could be staying in for most of tomorrow as it's forecast to be 32c+ here.

Charity shop shift this morning - luckily the shop is so orientated that we don't get any sun through our big windows so stays relatively cool all day 



Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh, as an aside, I was the only member of staff who chose to wear a mask on Tuesday, so I'm sure it will be the same again today. I just feel better if I wear one, given that we have 100+ women and partners through our doors each day and are often in quite small rooms with them for varying lengths of time.


 I'm still wearing one in shops and crowded places too MrsF even though most people seem to have given up on them now 

I did use to buy Hotter and Pavors shoes but to be honest I don't really want to pay their prices - plus the only Hotter shop anywhere near here is in Epsom (the Pavors one in Croydon went a couple of years back) and I won't buy shoes online because I need to try them on to ensure I get the right fit (depending on style I can be anything from size 3, 3.5 or 4 - sometimes even 5 !) before I part with my money ! I just know that I'm going to have to "make do" with my Sketchers trainers and the one old pair of sandals that are OK as long as I'm not doing a lot of walking


----------



## lymorelynn

Good morning.
Had a day out yesterday with a lovely lunch at Bournemouth college catering school. No word back from the dentist yet  
I think it will be a trip to the library later today and not a lot else.
The girls, meanwhile, know how to relax :Cat


----------



## Charity

Morning all on what will be another hot day. I had a lovely night for a change thanks to taking a magnesium tablet last night, they really do work for me.

Things are progressing pretty well here, at least for me. Not so much for OH as he has so much hobby stuff to clear. Eveything has been moved to our kitchen which now looks like a warehouse . Today, I shall be clearing the bedroom then we have to dismantle and move the bed, hope that goes without a hitch as its being removed tomorrow.

Bunty's not getting over stressed at the moment, she's storing it all up for next week no doubt. :Nailbiting

Toppy's not in my good books as I grew some catmint from seed last year and its now about 15" tall. Neither of them have ever shown interest in any catmint in the garden until yesterday when I saw him rubbing up against *my* catmint and he's now broken two pieces off. :Meh Earlier in the week I had to dispose of a recently planted lavender because he wee'd near it every day and has killed it. Thank you Toppy. :Banghead

@Mrs Funkin, thank you for still wearing a mask. I went into a shop the other day and I was the only one wearing one.  The only place I go now where people are still wearing them regularly is my vets.

Have a good day everyone, don't have too much sunshine and enjoy yourselves.


----------



## Ali71

Morning
Slower start to the day after the usual early antics. 2 lots of washing done and on the line to bake in todays heat. Down side is it means the leaning tower of ironing is having a growth spurt!

I might gym later today to make sure the air con is at full pelt. I will be having a walk soon as I am taking my car to be valeted as it's a pit, so I will drop it off this morning then walk to pick it up later.

This made me laugh, I did my usual headcount when I left and I was one missing. None of the typical places… then I remembered we switched duvets to a summer one last night and the winter one didn't quite make it to the loft :Hilarious









Stay cool today everyone xx


----------



## SbanR

Good morning. Sun here as well
Took my courage in my hands and swapped to a summer duvet on Tuesday (I feel the cold). I've slept well but now worried that the weekend nights will be too cold:Bag
@Charity a tip for protecting the catnip. Get a wire hanging basket (£2.60 from Wilko. Can you tell I recently bought some?) and upturn it over the plant you wish to protect; peg in place. Toppy, and others, will be able to enjoy the catnip when they grow through


----------



## huckybuck

Morning all. Going to be a hot one!! 

Supposed to have plumbers coming this morning to look at the leak but they aren’t here yet. Good job as I’m still in my PJs lol! 

Well I’ve had a good start to the morning. I had an email about a robot vac/mop I bought a while ago and didn’t work so sent back and got a refund. The company have offered to send me another for free! I thought it was a scam but it looks like it might just be genuine! Email this morning say it’s on its way from Amazon and if I like it will I remove/change my original feedback. If it is genuine I will be a happy bunny as it is £479 with £50 off atm! Watch this space..


----------



## ewelsh

Good morning


We have sun and I still have my flip flops on.

Not much on today, crochet class this morning, only 2 of us going today, myself and the woman ( Christine) who crochets like she’s drunk 15 coffee’s  apparently we will learn a new stitch perfect for blankets or bed runners, well…Christine will probably make a duvet, whilst I will be happy with a book marker :Hilarious


Have a lovely day everyone one x


----------



## oliviarussian

Spent my morning Cat Sitting duties watering other peoples gardens  slightly jealous cos I don’t have a garden!!!! Grrrrrrrr


----------



## Charity

SbanR said:


> Good morning. Sun here as well
> Took my courage in my hands and swapped to a summer duvet on Tuesday (I feel the cold). I've slept well but now worried that the weekend nights will be too cold:Bag
> @Charity a tip for protecting the catnip. Get a wire hanging basket (£2.60 from Wilko. Can you tell I recently bought some?) and upturn it over the plant you wish to protect; peg in place. Toppy, and others, will be able to enjoy the catnip when they grow through


Thank you for the tip @SbanR, wish I'd thought of something like that in the first place. I wasn't expecting it to grow this high and its in a smallish trough so I can't put a basket over it as it is. i might plant them out next year in which case I will.



ewelsh said:


> Good morning
> 
> Not much on today, crochet class this morning, only 2 of us going today, myself and the woman ( Christine) who crochets like she's drunk 15 coffee's  apparently we will learn a new stitch perfect for blankets or bed runners, well…Christine will probably make a duvet, whilst I will be happy with a book marker :Hilarious


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious ....or a beer mat?


----------



## ewelsh

@Charity I did make my husband a beer mat, not that he is allowed to use it :Hilarious










I will stick with a book marker, guess what you'll be having for Christmas :Smuggrin


----------



## SbanR

ewelsh said:


> @Charity I did make my husband a beer mat, not that he is allowed to use it :Hilarious
> 
> View attachment 494365
> 
> 
> I will stick with a book marker, guess what you'll be having for Christmas :Smuggrin


You've reminded me. Now that you've progressed, I'll send you my booklet of " instructions for Basic Crochet Stitches" ( I no longer crochet).


----------



## huckybuck

I attempted to teach myself crochet and loved making squares. But that was it. I just liked making squares. When it came to putting them together that was another story lol!

Now I commission @slartibartfast to make things for me  at least I do get a finished product!


----------



## ScrapCat

Actually popping in to wish everyone a most excellent morning, instead of just shyly lurking. :Shy I couldn't fall asleep until around 5am last night, due to insomnia, then woke up two hours later, simmering in a pool of sweat. Bleh. :Meh Trying hard to avoid napping, so I can hopefully have a better sleep tonight. Though, that's proving easier said than done. :Hilarious

Ordered a faecal test from PALS, which arrived today, so that's something to look forward to doing. (Jaga's never really had great stools, though they've definitely improved over time, after having worked out what he's intolerant and sensitive to. But recently he had a little bit of mucous and bright red blood in his stool, that lasted over a few consecutive days, so between that and him always having a semi-sloppy bum, I'm getting it checked out. He's otherwise very happy and healthy though, which is reassuring. Have a vet appointment next week, as well, to talk about it.)

My backpack cooler also got delivered this morning, so now I can check out that raw food shop I found! :Woot Might try and go tomorrow, that is if the sun doesn't want to kill me, and I manage to get some sleep tonight. lol


----------



## Charity

I'm having a break, just taken Purdey for a very short walk as its so hot. I've finished my part of the bedroom, I'm going to have my lunch and then move on to OH's stuff, most of which I would love to throw in the bin.  I'm not being very successful in throwing much away though which was the plan.:Meh I've got one box for the charity shop but not much else. I'd much rather be gardening but its too hot for that. In this weather it would probably be a good idea to get up at 4.00 a.m. (no problem for some of us ) and work until about 10.00 then we should siesta like they do abroad for the rest of the day. 

Bunty's been outside for the last couple of hours keeping well out of the way, all Toppy wants is lunch! :Cat


----------



## Cully

urbantigers said:


> My bare feet would scare small children and puppies.


Sorry but :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious. I hate feet. I think they are the bit of the human body that was never finished off properly. A design fault. Ughh!!


----------



## Cully

Mrs Funkin said:


> Well husband currently obsessed…! When I had the oven and the kettle on at the same time today, crikey


Oh good heavens! Don't worry, the phase will soon pass. It's just a touch of the dreaded 'boys and their toys'.


----------



## huckybuck

So plumbers are here trying to sort out the leak (again) and need to put the underfloor heating on in all the to check it’s working


----------



## SbanR

This morning I completely forgot the engineer was coming to install the smart meter. Shows how much I resent being pestered into agreeing to one.
Cleared the small airing cupboard; now I'm twiddling my thumbs, WAITING.enguin


----------



## Cully

I bet none of you lot were surrounded by a load of burly fire fighters today!
:Smug:Smuggrin


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Cully said:


> I bet none of you lot were surrounded by a load of burly fire fighters today!
> :Smug:Smuggrin


???????????????????????


----------



## urbantigers

Ordered a pair of these today. I hope they aren't too heavy on my feet. Am now wondering whether I should have got a paler, plainer colour but was naturally drawn to leopard print!

https://www.asos.com/asos-design/as...86?clr=leopard&colourWayId=60434537&cid=19886

warm here but cloudy and breezy. Sitting outside for a bit waiting for DPD to deliver.


----------



## SbanR

SbanR said:


> This morning I completely forgot the engineer was coming to install the smart meter. Shows how much I resent being pestered into agreeing to one.
> Cleared the small airing cupboard; now I'm twiddling my thumbs, WAITING.enguin


Well. What a waste of an afternoon.
20 minutes before the end of the appointment slot, I receive a call. There have been delays and their engineer won't be able to make it in time. 
Could they extend the appointment by 2 hours? I refused.
More apologies and explanation.
Could they extend by an hour? I refused.
More apologies and explanation.
Could she rebook the appointment? Another refusal.
Got into my swing there
Upshot. They're crediting my account with £30 for failing to keep the appointment.
It'll take a lot more pestering from them before I cave in an make another appointment!


----------



## Cully

SbanR said:


> Well. What a waste of an afternoon.
> 20 minutes before the end of the appointment slot, I receive a call. There have been delays and their engineer won't be able to make it in time.
> Could they extend the appointment by 2 hours? I refused.
> More apologies and explanation.
> Could they extend by an hour? I refused.
> More apologies and explanation.
> Could she rebook the appointment? Another refusal.
> Got into my swing there
> Upshot. They're crediting my account with £30 for failing to keep the appointment.
> It'll take a lot more pestering from them before I cave in an make another appointment!


Good for you. It's bad enough keeping you waiting, but it was for something you'd didn't even want!
I call that fate. You were never meant to have it.
Nice touch with the £30 though.


----------



## urbantigers

Sounds like a win @SbanR

Today is the cloudiest start we've had all week. Today's anticipated scorcher has turned into "sunny intervals with moderate breeze". Wondering whether we will get any sun at all. What we will get is expected this morning. As I'll be stuck in the back of the flat working, and the sun will be at the front, I doubt I'll see any 

Kito seems to have settled on 4.50 - 5am as his morning alarm time. He's not getting the memo about 5.30am. I had a bit of an unsettled night so wasn't best pleased to be woken at 4.45 by Mosi in my face, shortly followed by Kito starting up.

Today is my last day in work until 28th June  (I expect it will rain all next week)


----------



## Charity

Good morning on what is supposed to be the hottest day so far. :Meh I'm not a heat fan, I'd rather be chilly and put a woolly on. 

Well, today isn't starting well. The chap who is meant to be moving our bed was supposed to contact me last night to say when he would be coming but, of course, he didn't.  So, in case he turns up about 8.30, we're both up before 6 to get Purdey walked then dismantle the bed and get it outside for him to take away which will be no mean feat as its going to be pretty heavy I suspect. 

During the night, I got up to go to the loo and, on the way back, managed to stub my foot on my bedroom stool. Have you heard a silent scream? :Bawling It now hurts like hell. 

The day can only get better....can't it? :Wacky

Have a good day all and stay cool.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Good Morning 

Hot, hot, hot ! So didn't get much sleep last night and then Lily decided to wake me by nipping at my feet  Don't think I'm going to be doing much today but will try and get the washing out early - food shopping can wait until tomorrow when it's forecast to be "only" 27c from todays 33c high 



Charity said:


> Good morning on what is supposed to be the hottest day so far. :Meh I'm not a heat fan, I'd rather be chilly and put a woolly on.
> 
> Well, today isn't starting well. The chap who is meant to be moving our bed was supposed to contact me last night to say when he would be coming but, of course, he didn't.  So, in case he turns up about 8.30, we're both up before 6 to get Purdey walked then dismantle the bed and get it outside for him to take away which will be no mean feat as its going to be pretty heavy I suspect.
> 
> During the night, I got up to go to the loo and, on the way back, managed to stub my foot on my bedroom stool. Have you heard a silent scream? :Bawling It now hurts like hell.
> 
> The day can only get better....can't it? :Wacky
> 
> Have a good day all and stay cool.


Ouch @Charity I feel your pain - it's why I now keep a tiny torch by my bedside - saves me stubbing my toe or tripping over one of Lily's toys in the middle of the night Hope you can manage to move the bed without worsening your back trouble. (When I've had a new bed I've always paid for the bed company to take away and recycle the old one.)



urbantigers said:


> Today is my last day in work until 28th June  (I expect it will rain all next week)


Could do with rain next week as the lawn maintenance company are due next week to apply the summer treatment which needs watering in - I've just checked the forecast for next week and no rain shown for our area at all 

@SbanR until the government make it mandatory to have a smart meter there's no way I'm having one - heard too many horror stories of people being billed for thousands in error


----------



## BarneyBobCat

My audit for the week is over and Im exhausted but its nearly the weekend. Barneys new donut bed arrived yesterday which is a hit.


----------



## LittleEms

Morning all! It’s boiling already and it’s not even 9 yet!! I turned the fan on last night before I went to sleep for the first time. Living in a chalet bungalow is fab in the winter but a pain in the summer!

The wasp man seems to have successfully got rid of the wasps on Tuesday as I still haven’t seen them back so that’s a relief. 
I have no work today so I’m going to potter in the garden in the shady parts, read my book and continue to knit my sisters birthday present.

I hope everyone manages to stay cool!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well. Super early wake up - I was awake for two hours again in the early hours. Husband ended up coming downstairs with Oscar at just after 5am as he was meeeeooowwwwewwing! I slept until 6:45, got up, medications for the furry one, then went for a run before it's too hot to run. Now sitting on the patio surveying the beauty of my newly flowering hypericum, having a coffee and finishing the shopping list.

I was the only person at work yesterday that wore a mask. I don't just mean in my department, I mean in everyone I saw. They'd better not start sending emails out begging for people to do bank shifts to cover all the Covid absences, that's all I shall say about that!

It's clouded over a little now, so maybe it won't be quite the hot day they predicted? Whatever it brings, make sure you do something that brings you joy.

Oh and well done @BarneyBobCat for dragging yourself to the end of the week. Cheeky beer later?


----------



## SbanR

Good beautiful morning it's sunshine with a gentle breeze
Have to make the most of today for tomorrow I shiver:Bag
Harvested my first goosegogs, and rescued a pretty butterfly

@Charity I have arnica (cream and tablets) in. The cream would help ease your sore toe.
@BarneyBobCat Barney looks like the cat in Alice in Wonderland (can you believe it, auto correct substituted "spicy" for Alice!)


----------



## Tigermoon

I've got a cat going in for neutering and a dental today, other than that I'll be doing as little as possible!!


----------



## Cully

Morning everyone. I did all my recycling and laundry early this morning before it gets too hot. I'm hoping to have a look in a little 'Emporium' down the road as I saw an interesting chair in there on my way past on the bus. Might be totally unsuitable for a desk chair but I'll never know if I don't look.
Hope you all get done whatever needs doing, and without getting too hot. Keep cool folks.


----------



## SbanR

Cully said:


> Morning everyone. I did all my recycling and laundry early this morning before it gets too hot. I'm hoping to have a look in a little 'Emporium' down the road as I saw an interesting chair in there on my way past on the bus. Might be totally unsuitable for a desk chair but I'll never know if I don't look.
> Hope you all get done whatever needs doing, and without getting too hot. Keep cool folks.
> View attachment 494421


Hope it's a successful shopping trip Cully


----------



## Charity

SbanR said:


> Good beautiful morning it's sunshine with a gentle breeze
> Have to make the most of today for tomorrow I shiver:Bag
> Harvested my first goosegogs, and rescued a pretty butterfly
> 
> @Charity I have arnica (cream and tablets) in. The cream would help ease your sore toe.
> @BarneyBobCat Barney looks like the cat in Alice in Wonderland (can you believe it, auto correct substituted "spicy" for Alice!)


Thank you nurse, I'm on it. :Nurse

I love raw goosegogs, can't stand them cooked.

Blimey, that bed was heavy, even in two bits and we had to get it round two corners. I contacted the man and he's coming at 11.30 ish. Poor OH had to take the brunt of the weight so he's now gone for a sit down (can't lie down now can he? ).

I knew as things come in three's, there would be something else. We've apparently got the Red Arrows coming over this afternoon on their way to or from the Isle of Wight Festival. Lovely for most people but not me as I absolutely hate the noise. Yes, I know, I'm a wimp. :Meh

@Tigermoon, good luck today at the you know where.


----------



## ewelsh

Morning all

@Charity, I hope your chap comes for the bed… sending supportive vibes for your back x. Edit, glad chap is coming and sending supportive vibes for your OH back ha!

@SbanR well done 

@BarneyBobCat great bed, weekend is almost here

@Cully have your firefighters gone? What was all that about :Hilarious

@Mrs Funkin, enjoy your day off mask free x

@Tigermoon is it a Christmas tree going in today? Sending quick heal vibes to little one and an extra one for you x

@huckybuck are you still with us or have you melted away by the flooring heat? Have they sorted your leak out yet?

Have I missed anyone? Sorry if i have xx

Today I have to rush and get my father in law a Father's Day gift  I forgot…… Hope Royal Mail don't let me down.
Then I will be gardening and spoiling Lottie on her birthday

have a lovely day everyone x


----------



## lymorelynn

Morning 
Shopping day today - let's see what's gone up or what's out of stock this week  or if I can get ice cream home before it melts. 
I'll be keeping an eye out for the Red Arrows too. Do you have to invest in earplugs for the Bournemouth air show @Charity ? 
Have a lovely day everyone and I hope it doesn't get too hot for any of you.


----------



## Ali71

@Charity at least the beds are all done now, gradually working your way through the list... in a few weeks you'll look back and think "phew" it was worth it.
@Mrs Funkin I barely see anyone in masks these days, only in the doctors surgery and the vets, and the odd person here and there in supermarkets.

Its really hot and sunny here now, it was a bit overcast at first but the sun is out in full force, and I'm in a cool office...for now... going home is another matter as we pretty much live in our garden room which is hotter than a sauna. The boys are currently sprawled out on the floor keeping as low down as possible, I took Milo out for a saunter first thing, he promptly scoffed some grass and I had to rush him back outside again after I'd locked up as he made that familiar sound :Vomit

You missed me @ewelsh   
Have a great shopping trip @lymorelynn and @Cully, make the most of the last day of heat for a few days but stay safe and hydrated :Kiss


----------



## huckybuck

Morning everyone! 

Woke up to a lovely dead spider by the bed this morning (I vaguely heard Grace letting me know in the early hours bless her she does love her Mum). 

Then opened up the doors downstairs to find I’d locked Little H in the dining room all night poor thing. I vaguely remember hearing scrabbling at a door in the night but thought it was just Grace at the airing cupboard wanting to check what the plumbers had done. 

He rushed straight out for a wee and for food so I felt a little bit guilty! 

Well the plumbers left hopefully with it all fixed but we’ll see - given they have been here 4 times in the last 3 months I’m not holding my breath. 

The house cooled down a little last night but it’s already up to 28 in the kitchen this morning - have put the air con so hopefully it will take the edge off a bit. 

My Dad was supposed to be coming to stay but we’ve delayed because of the heat so I have a free day today hurrah. Might be a walk down to the village if I can be bothered lol!


----------



## slartibartfast

huckybuck said:


> I attempted to teach myself crochet and loved making squares. But that was it. I just liked making squares. When it came to putting them together that was another story lol!
> 
> Now I commission @slartibartfast to make things for me  at least I do get a finished product!


And you've unleshed the Square Beast!!!
Next project for a rescue fundraiser is Blaithin (anyonre can tell me how to pronouce this???) Blanket, gorgeous pattern made from many different squares. and I found them supereasy to make, I'm soo evil!!!


----------



## Charity

lymorelynn said:


> Morning
> Shopping day today - let's see what's gone up or what's out of stock this week  or if I can get ice cream home before it melts.
> I'll be keeping an eye out for the Red Arrows too. Do you have to invest in earplugs for the Bournemouth air show @Charity ?
> Have a lovely day everyone and I hope it doesn't get too hot for any of you.


They are arriving at yours at 5.57 p.m. unless there's a time change. When the Air Show is on, we go out as far away as we can every day at the time they are flying. Doesn't always work as 20 miles in the car is spitting distance to them. :Meh Being outside isn't so bad but its being indoors and hearing them coming but not knowing where they are sets me on edge. I used to love them once then something happened and its been like it ever since.



Ali71 said:


> @Charity at least the beds are all done now, gradually working your way through the list... in a few weeks you'll look back and think "phew" it was worth it.


Thanks @Ali71, you're right. I felt the same about having new windows a few months ago but its all a distant memory now. 

I've just washed the wall behind where the beds were, yuk. It's not a place I like to go in case of creepy crawlies so doesn't see the light of day much. Now having a cup of coffee.


----------



## slartibartfast

huckybuck said:


> Morning everyone!
> 
> Woke up to a lovely dead spider by the bed this morning (I vaguely heard Grace letting me know in the early hours bless her she does love her Mum).
> 
> Then opened up the doors downstairs to find I'd locked Little H in the dining room all night poor thing. I vaguely remember hearing scrabbling at a door in the night but thought it was just Grace at the airing cupboard wanting to check what the plumbers had done.
> 
> He rushed straight out for a wee and for food so I felt a little bit guilty!
> 
> Well the plumbers left hopefully with it all fixed but we'll see - given they have been here 4 times in the last 3 months I'm not holding my breath.
> 
> The house cooled down a little last night but it's already up to 28 in the kitchen this morning - have put the air con so hopefully it will take the edge off a bit.
> 
> My Dad was supposed to be coming to stay but we've delayed because of the heat so I have a free day today hurrah. Might be a walk down to the village if I can be bothered lol!


I don't know if there is some similar holiday in UK, but in Poland we have Mikołajki at 6th of December. On this day there are gifts left under the pillows. well, my babies left me a big fat spider once on that day!


----------



## SbanR

Charity said:


> Thank you nurse, I'm on it. :Nurse
> 
> I love raw goosegogs, can't stand them cooked.
> 
> Blimey, that bed was heavy, even in two bits and we had to get it round two corners. I contacted the man and he's coming at 11.30 ish. Poor OH had to take the brunt of the weight so he's now gone for a sit down (can't lie down now can he? ).
> 
> I knew as things come in three's, there would be something else. We've apparently got the Red Arrows coming over this afternoon on their way to or from the Isle of Wight Festival. Lovely for most people but not me as I absolutely hate the noise. Yes, I know, I'm a wimp. :Meh
> 
> @Tigermoon, good luck today at the you know where.


I only have raw goosegogs when fully ripe and straight off the bush. I've cooked these with a little sugar and having a kefir smoothie

@ewelsh how did you get on at crochet yesterday?

Oh not the Christmas tree:Artist @Tigermoon you'll have to post a photo of the gorgeous boy.


----------



## ewelsh

Good morning to the lovely @Ali71 sorry i forgot you xx


----------



## Cully

@ewelsh and @Bertie'sMum . Firefighters - I'm still smiling:Happy.
Just after midday we had a complete power failure, so all 32 flats had no leccy. We reported it and waited for it to be fixed.

There's a generator in the car park which kicks in to supply us with emergency lights in such circumstances. My friend noticed some smoke coming out of the metal vents at the top. so I checked all around but couldn't feel any excess heat but still thought I'd better dial 999. There's a lot of dumped timber stacked up next to the generator housing, so could have been a major problem if there was a fire.
Anyway 2 fire trucks turned up and about 6 firemen came looking for me as I'd reported it, Ooer! 
They were so nice and although no problem was found they assured me it was the right thing to have called them.
Apparently when the generator starts up it gives off exhaust fumes, so that's probably what we could see coming through the vents. No fire thank goodness.

As we stood around (enjoying the view






) we learnt that there was a small fire down the road which had knocked out the local sub station, and our power too.

Meanwhile Misty, who doesn't normally stray far from home had taken off at the sound of the alarm bell and I hadn't a clue where she'd gone. Obviously, out of earshot. So I asked my neighbours who were also fluttering their eyelashes EDIT- _chatting_ to the firefighters, if they would keep an eye out for her.
Ten minutes later there was a knock on my door and there stood one of the firefighters with a little black and white cat in his arms, who appeared to be loving the attention. "I believe this gorgeous little lady is yours."







So, good result. No emergency for us, one bunch of happy pensioners, and a very besotted kitty. Not a bad day really.


----------



## Cully

@ewelsh 









HAPPY BIRTHDAY LOTTIE.
Hope you get lots of lovely treats and of course, get spoilt rotten.


----------



## LittleEms

Ooh @Cully I love 'emporium' shops, there's usually some hidden gems!
@ewelsh I'm also doing an emergency father's day shop! Luckily all my dad wants is beer so I'll be popping to the local farm shop to get some 'fancy' beers.

I had some plants I ordered turn up a little while ago which is very exciting so I'll be planting them later when there's a bit more shade! In the meantime I am making good progress knitting my sisters present.
Hope nobody has melted yet!


----------



## SbanR

Cully said:


> @ewelsh and @Bertie'sMum . Firefighters - I'm still smiling:Happy.
> Just after midday we had a complete power failure, so all 32 flats had no leccy. We reported it and waited for it to be fixed.
> 
> There's a generator in the car park which kicks in to supply us with emergency lights in such circumstances. My friend noticed some smoke coming out of the metal vents at the top. so I checked all around but couldn't feel any excess heat but still thought I'd better dial 999. There's a lot of dumped timber stacked up next to the generator housing, so could have been a major problem if there was a fire.
> Anyway 2 fire trucks turned up and about 6 firemen came looking for me as I'd reported it, Ooer!
> They were so nice and although no problem was found they assured me it was the right thing to have called them.
> Apparently when the generator starts up it gives off exhaust fumes, so that's probably what we could see coming through the vents. No fire thank goodness.
> 
> As we stood around (enjoying the view
> View attachment 494429
> ) we learnt that there was a small fire down the road which had knocked out the local sub station, and our power too.
> 
> Meanwhile Misty, who doesn't normally stray far from home had taken off at the sound of the alarm bell and I hadn't a clue where she'd gone. Obviously, out of earshot. So I asked my neighbours who were also fluttering their eyelashes EDIT- _chatting_ to the firefighters, if they would keep an eye out for her.
> Ten minutes later there was a knock on my door and there stood one of the firefighters with a little black and white cat in his arms, who appeared to be loving the attention. "I believe this gorgeous little lady is yours."
> View attachment 494437
> 
> So, good result. No emergency for us, one bunch of happy pensioners, and a very besotted kitty. Not a bad day really.


Haha. That's Your version of events. I bet you told Misty to go hide, then let herself be "found" by a dishy fireman
Sneaky!


----------



## Tigermoon

@ewelsh @Charity no, it's not Christmas Tree. It's a boy I bred a nearly 6 years ago who has been returned following a change in his family's circumstances. He's a sweet boy, but looking rather shabby at the moment and will undoubtedly look worse later this evening poor chap. I'll try to get a photo of him once he's recovered.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Mrs Funkin said:


> Husband ended up coming downstairs with Oscar at just after 5am as he was meeeeooowwwwewwing! I


Err was that Oscar or MrFunkin ??????????????


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Bertie'sMum said:


> Err was that Oscar or MrFunkin ??????????????


Haha! I did think that as I typed it


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Happy Birthday Lottie! I hope the sunshiney day brings you some treats, some naps and some good hunting later to show your mum how much you love her @ewelsh


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Cully said:


> @ewelsh and @Bertie'sMum . Firefighters - I'm still smiling:Happy.
> Just after midday we had a complete power failure, so all 32 flats had no leccy. We reported it and waited for it to be fixed.
> 
> There's a generator in the car park which kicks in to supply us with emergency lights in such circumstances. My friend noticed some smoke coming out of the metal vents at the top. so I checked all around but couldn't feel any excess heat but still thought I'd better dial 999. There's a lot of dumped timber stacked up next to the generator housing, so could have been a major problem if there was a fire.
> Anyway 2 fire trucks turned up and about 6 firemen came looking for me as I'd reported it, Ooer!
> They were so nice and although no problem was found they assured me it was the right thing to have called them.
> Apparently when the generator starts up it gives off exhaust fumes, so that's probably what we could see coming through the vents. No fire thank goodness.
> 
> As we stood around (enjoying the view
> View attachment 494429
> ) we learnt that there was a small fire down the road which had knocked out the local sub station, and our power too.
> 
> Meanwhile Misty, who doesn't normally stray far from home had taken off at the sound of the alarm bell and I hadn't a clue where she'd gone. Obviously, out of earshot. So I asked my neighbours who were also fluttering their eyelashes EDIT- _chatting_ to the firefighters, if they would keep an eye out for her.
> Ten minutes later there was a knock on my door and there stood one of the firefighters with a little black and white cat in his arms, who appeared to be loving the attention. "I believe this gorgeous little lady is yours."
> View attachment 494437
> 
> So, good result. No emergency for us, one bunch of happy pensioners, and a very besotted kitty. Not a bad day really.


That took me back many years @Cully ! Back in the late 70's I worked for Thames Television and was Manager of their Travel Department. Some of my staff used to come in very early to keep up to date with paperwork so (with permission) they brought in a toaster and a kettle to make themselves breakfast. As you may know when you first plug in a toaster it gives off some smoke burning off the coating on the toasting grids. Naturally this one did too and set off fire alarms throughout the entire building meaning EVERYONE had to evacuate the building and before we knew it we were knee deep in hunky firefighters  Thankfully they were very understanding although the Thames TV security staff were not


----------



## urbantigers

I might be stuck in the back bedroom wearing a cardigan, but Kito is enjoying the sunshine in the kitchen


----------



## ScrapCat

Good mor- Oh....is it afternoon, already? lol Well, good afternoon! :Joyful Hope y'all and your pets are doing well and managing to keep cool!

I decided not to check out the raw shop, as it's just too hot to walk in, and both my medications make tolerating the heat even harder for me. :Grumpy Sunday's suppose to be cooler though, so I might venture out then. With that, it's just been a quiet morning, listening to music and doing some light tidying. Now relaxing with a cup of coffee and some comics. :Bookworm


----------



## Charity

Cully said:


> @ewelsh and @Bertie'sMum . Firefighters - I'm still smiling:Happy.
> Just after midday we had a complete power failure, so all 32 flats had no leccy. We reported it and waited for it to be fixed.
> 
> There's a generator in the car park which kicks in to supply us with emergency lights in such circumstances. My friend noticed some smoke coming out of the metal vents at the top. so I checked all around but couldn't feel any excess heat but still thought I'd better dial 999. There's a lot of dumped timber stacked up next to the generator housing, so could have been a major problem if there was a fire.
> Anyway 2 fire trucks turned up and about 6 firemen came looking for me as I'd reported it, Ooer!
> They were so nice and although no problem was found they assured me it was the right thing to have called them.
> Apparently when the generator starts up it gives off exhaust fumes, so that's probably what we could see coming through the vents. No fire thank goodness.
> 
> As we stood around (enjoying the view
> View attachment 494429
> ) we learnt that there was a small fire down the road which had knocked out the local sub station, and our power too.
> 
> Meanwhile Misty, who doesn't normally stray far from home had taken off at the sound of the alarm bell and I hadn't a clue where she'd gone. Obviously, out of earshot. So I asked my neighbours who were also fluttering their eyelashes EDIT- _chatting_ to the firefighters, if they would keep an eye out for her.
> Ten minutes later there was a knock on my door and there stood one of the firefighters with a little black and white cat in his arms, who appeared to be loving the attention. "I believe this gorgeous little lady is yours."
> View attachment 494437
> 
> So, good result. No emergency for us, one bunch of happy pensioners, and a very besotted kitty. Not a bad day really.


Aren't they wonderful. All the men in our family on my Mum's side were fireman so I am biased. Misty's made a new friend as well.


----------



## ewelsh

Goodness me its hot, I’m just not used to it. I am swapping frozen t towels for the dogs to keep them cool, isn’t it funny how the cats can stick the heat. I had to drag Libby kicking and screaming from sun bathing behind the closed blind, she can go back after 3.00 but not when the sun is at its highest.


Old houses are not built for heat! Anyone got a built in air con? If so are they any good.


----------



## GingerNinja

I'm having a break from work for 10 minutes... don't tell anyone!

@ewelsh My sister had aircon in her old kitchen as it was open to an extension with a glass roof. It was pretty effective. I have money put aside in my renovation budget to get one or two units as I hate the heat but my bungalow stays quite cool so not sure if it's worth it for me - I might just buy one of those *really *expensive dyson fans for the evenings/nights  @huckybuck mentioned she has AC earlier.

@Charity please don't do too much in this heat or you could make yourself really poorly.... just have a lie down on Purdey's bed


----------



## GingerNinja

@Cully you will have to have a word with Misty for being a flirt


----------



## ewelsh

Nice ice cold bandana works a treat


----------



## Charity

GingerNinja said:


> I'm having a break from work for 10 minutes... don't tell anyone!
> 
> @ewelsh My sister had aircon in her old kitchen as it was open to an extension with a glass roof. It was pretty effective. I have money put aside in my renovation budget to get one or two units as I hate the heat but my bungalow stays quite cool so not sure if it's worth it for me - I might just buy one of those *really *expensive dyson fans for the evenings/nights  @huckybuck mentioned she has AC earlier.
> 
> @Charity please don't do too much in this heat or you could make yourself really poorly.... just have a lie down on Purdey's bed


Aaw, how kind. Thankfully, although its hot outside, there's a lovely breeze coming into the house so its not too bad. I'm not doing much more today anyway.


----------



## huckybuck

New houses are dreadfully hot @ewelsh as they are too well insulated!!! I think they are much worse than old houses!

It wouldn't be so bad if we could open windows but with the cats it's an inch max.

Add to this south facing kitchen/family room and master bedroom all with full length glass French doors…

We had in built A/C put in the master bedroom and second bedroom a few years ago and it is a godsend. We spent a bit more to have the inside units put in the loft so all you can see are the vents and small control panel on the wall.










It's very effective and we wish we'd had it put in a couple of the other rooms. The downside is that there's a lot of equipment and ducting that needs to be hidden away in the loft and the units that have to be outside can be unsightly (luckily we have a recessed wall we were able to put these and high enough that the neighbours can't see them). The conditioned air vent does accumulate condensation so the ceiling can get damp with constant use which we have to watch.

It wasn't cheap - the two rooms cost 15,000. We prob could have added one more room on if we'd thought at the time although the more rooms you have the less effective it can be.

The panel says Daikin?

Downstairs we couldn't figure out how to hide all the equipment and duct it to the loft so we didn't bother.

If ever we built our own house I would without a doubt have it fitted during the build which would be much easier and cheaper to do and would have all the living and bedrooms done.

I do have a portable unit for the kitchen which helps a bit - you have to stick a hose out the window (high up here because of the cats so need an extra long hose) but it does take the edge off the heat - I keep all the curtains shut too.

















It's a Devola which I bought because it's a British company. But they don't do long hoses so had to use our old one!


----------



## huckybuck

GingerNinja said:


> @ewelsh My sister had aircon in her old kitchen as it was open to an extension with a glass roof. It was pretty effective. I have money put aside in my renovation budget to get one or two units as I hate the heat but my bungalow stays quite cool so not sure if it's worth it for me - I might just buy one of those *really *expensive dyson fans for the evenings/nights  @huckybuck mentioned she has AC earlier.


We've got one of those really expensive Dyson fans as well  they are ok and fairly quiet but just don't cool the air at all. I'm not sure they are worth the money unless you are looking for an air purifier too.


----------



## ewelsh

huckybuck said:


> New houses are dreadfully hot @ewelsh as they are too well insulated!!! I think they are much worse than old houses!
> 
> It wouldn't be so bad if we could open windows but with the cats it's an inch max.
> 
> Add to this south facing kitchen/family room and master bedroom all with full length glass French doors…
> 
> We had in built A/C put in the master bedroom and second bedroom a few years ago and it is a godsend. We spent a bit more to have the inside units put in the loft so all you can see are the vents and small control panel on the wall.
> 
> View attachment 494485
> 
> 
> It's very effective and we wish we'd had it put in a couple of the other rooms. The downside is that there's a lot of equipment and ducting that needs to be hidden away in the loft and the units that have to be outside can be unsightly (luckily we have a recessed wall we were able to put these and high enough that the neighbours can't see them). The conditioned air vent does accumulate condensation so the ceiling can get damp with constant use which we have to watch.
> 
> It wasn't cheap - the two rooms cost 15,000. We prob could have added one more room on if we'd thought at the time although the more rooms you have the less effective it can be.
> 
> The panel says Daikin?
> 
> Downstairs we couldn't figure out how to hide all the equipment and duct it to the loft so we didn't bother.
> 
> If ever we built our own house I would without a doubt have it fitted during the build which would be much easier and cheaper to do and would have all the living and bedrooms done.
> 
> I do have a portable unit for the kitchen which helps a bit - you have to stick a hose out the window (high up here because of the cats so need an extra long hose) but it does take the edge off the heat - I keep all the curtains shut too.
> 
> View attachment 494487
> View attachment 494489
> 
> 
> It's a Devola which I bought because it's a British company. But they don't do long hoses so had to use our old one!


@huckybuck thank you for such an A* review :Hilarious The built in ceiling ones look great and should work here as our attics are big enough, but I am put off by the equipment and ducting outside, I dont have anywhere to hide it. having said that I think our summers are going to get more erratic with heatwaves in the years to come, so maybe it is worth the investment, but that is a lot of money isn't it for maybe a few weeks of the year… It doesn't help when your menopausal and have hot flushes :Hilarious:Hilarious

Same here curtains drawn, windows open a fraction but I do have these new mesh units which allow the window to be opened and keeps Libby inside but the air is hot.

I will look into a portable unit as I do need something if only for the dogs. I will look up Devola ( like British too ) our home is so exposed, with old red bricks which hold the heat, the land is so flat here. Look how exposed I am, great for crop though :Hilarious










Thanks again for all that info x


----------



## Cully

SbanR said:


> Haha. That's Your version of events. I bet you told Misty to go hide, then let herself be "found" by a dishy fireman
> Sneaky!


I really was quite worried, just hoping she'd turn up in her own good time, as usual.
I must admit I was impressed when she brought home such a lovely surprise. It's usually a dead spider she's keen to show me


----------



## Cully

Bertie'sMum said:


> That took me back many years @Cully ! Back in the late 70's I worked for Thames Television and was Manager of their Travel Department. Some of my staff used to come in very early to keep up to date with paperwork so (with permission) they brought in a toaster and a kettle to make themselves breakfast. As you may know when you first plug in a toaster it gives off some smoke burning off the coating on the toasting grids. Naturally this one did too and set off fire alarms throughout the entire building meaning EVERYONE had to evacuate the building and before we knew it we were knee deep in hunky firefighters  Thankfully they were very understanding although the Thames TV security staff were not


We've had to get the fire officer in a few times to tweak our fire alarms. Or should I say the sensors. They tended to go off for the silliest reasons, like the lady upstairs who set hers off almost every time she used hairspray. One even used to regularly just go 'Meep meep' every once in a while, and for no logical reason .
I've even had Moo set mine off a couple of times and had to apologise to our central control lady, saying I'd pulled the cord while cleaning. In fact it was Moo playing with it. Tinker!!


----------



## huckybuck

ewelsh said:


> 1408336[/URL]]@huckybuck thank you for such an A* review :Hilarious The built in ceiling ones look great and should work here as our attics are big enough, but I am put off by the equipment and ducting outside, I dont have anywhere to hide it. having said that I think our summers are going to get more erratic with heatwaves in the years to come, so maybe it is worth the investment, but that is a lot of money isn't it for maybe a few weeks of the year… It doesn't help when your menopausal and have hot flushes :Hilarious:Hilarious
> 
> Same here curtains drawn, windows open a fraction but I do have these new mesh units which allow the window to be opened and keeps Libby inside but the air is hot.
> 
> I will look into a portable unit as I do need something if only for the dogs. I will look up Devola ( like British too ) our home is so exposed, with old red bricks which hold the heat, the land is so flat here. Look how exposed I am, great for crop though :Hilarious
> 
> View attachment 494493
> 
> 
> Thanks again for all that info x


The DeLonghi came out the best on the portable ones but Devola was 200 cheaper. Make sure you look for one that you don't have to keep emptying a tank so self evaporating.

This is the outside unit - it's not too noisy. All the rest of the gubbins is in the loft. I am glad we have it although we did live with just a portable unit for years but they are much noisier!


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> Aren't they wonderful. All the men in our family on my Mum's side were fireman so I am biased. Misty's made a new friend as well.


She did indeed. I think they 'hit it off', especially the way Moo kept scent swapping with him.


----------



## Cully

GingerNinja said:


> @Cully you will have to have a word with Misty for being a flirt


I think it went both ways, flirting with each other .


----------



## Mrs Funkin

You need to get yourselves a sea breeze  Even when it’s scorching like today it’s still nice under the umbrella with the wafts, we are south facing too. The lounge is behind the conservatory, so stays rather cool too. The best thing we did with the conservatory was spent about £1000 on having UV film put on the roof. It reduces the sun and hence the temp, so we use it a lot now, we never could before as it was too bright and too warm. When we were in London it was unbearable and we just shut ourselves away. Never sat in the garden as it was south facing with no breeze!

Of course we also have all the doors and windows open here, as the small boy toddles in and out.

I’ve definitely got better with the heat as I’ve got older, I used to hate it.


----------



## ewelsh

I'm on my way to yours @Mrs Funkin with my blow up bed, sea breeze sounds wonderful x


----------



## Tigermoon

GingerNinja said:


> I might just buy one of those *really *expensive dyson fans for the evenings/nights


My advice is don't bother. They aren't that great, and my £25 fan does a better job, even if it is a little noiser.

We've got a portable AC unit. We are currently sat in our south facing conservatory with all the blinds down and it chugging away in the corner. It's much, much noisier than a built in one but for the few days of heat we get here in the UK, it is fine.

The cat I took in for a neuter and dental today has come through the operation well, but sadly his mouth was in far worse of a state than previously thought and he's had several teeth removed (all four quarters of the mouth affected) plus every vein they had a cannula in blew so he is going to be a very sore and sorry boy when I go to collect him shortly :Sorry I'm trying not to think about the bill


----------



## huckybuck

@ewelsh what window mesh have you got? We have some on a couple of the French windows but the HBs can throw themselves at it and barge through


----------



## ewelsh

huckybuck said:


> @ewelsh what window mesh have you got? We have some on a couple of the French windows but the HBs can throw themselves at it and barge through


I would not recommend these for your kids at their weights.  Holly, Gwacie I am not implying you are over weight at all, you are just big boned girls x :Smuggrin










These are for sash windows @huckybuck , they do the trick but I secure them with extra wood just incase. The chap who made our sash is going to make me bespoke ones, so they are more robust. Why dont you get your carpenter who made your catio to make you some bespoke ones.


----------



## ewelsh

@Tigermoon. I am sorry about your boy, how distressing for him and worry for you. I know you adore all your Christmas trees. I hope he recovers well x


----------



## ewelsh

huckybuck said:


> The DeLonghi came out the best on the portable ones but Devola was 200 cheaper. Make sure you look for one that you don't have to keep emptying a tank so self evaporating.
> 
> This is the outside unit - it's not too noisy. All the rest of the gubbins is in the loft. I am glad we have it although we did live with just a portable unit for years but they are much noisier!
> 
> View attachment 494497


Oh I just spotted this, thats not bad at all is it, I will definitely look into one for our bedroom then, thanks for the tips x


----------



## GingerNinja

Tigermoon said:


> My advice is don't bother. They aren't that great, and my £25 fan does a better job, even if it is a little noiser.
> 
> We've got a portable AC unit. We are currently sat in our south facing conservatory with all the blinds down and it chugging away in the corner. It's much, much noisier than a built in one but for the few days of heat we get here in the UK, it is fine.
> 
> The cat I took in for a neuter and dental today has come through the operation well, but sadly his mouth was in far worse of a state than previously thought and he's had several teeth removed (all four quarters of the mouth affected) plus every vein they had a cannula in blew so he is going to be a very sore and sorry boy when I go to collect him shortly :Sorry I'm trying not to think about the bill


I'm sorry your poor boy had had such a bad time with his teeth, sending lots of gentle healing hugs xxx


----------



## GingerNinja

Well my budget for Aircon is only £3k so it would have to be cassette type in the wall. It really is only the kitchen/sitting room that heats up in the late afternoon. I'm sweltering now because I've had the door open for the cats.

Ginkgo was actually under my summer duvet all day!

Tesco very kindly delivered my shopping, including a half melted bar of fruit and nut intended for my dad!

Oh, and I've bought a bed frame on eBay that won't fit in my car  Muppet!


----------



## urbantigers

Morning! Kito was a little later this morning at 5.15 but not to worry, Mosi stepped up in case I was finding it all a bit quiet. He’s not as loud as Kito but can have quite a penetrating meow so I needed him to stop. If it’s not one, it’s the other. They’re a right little tag team. Don’t think I’ll go back to bed as it’s my Delamere day. Rain is due this afternoon so I will go early and get there before it gets busy. Much cooler today at about 15. I sat out for a bit yesterday and it did get fairly hot out the front, but nice and cool in my flat. Shaded by trees so it stays cool in summer. We did have a massive horse chestnut tree out the front which was cut down a couple of months ago and that’s made a big difference out front. It’s south east facing (more south than east) and now gets the sun up to early afternoon. I have to re-think my planting scheme - I used to look for plants for semi shade but now I have a lot more sun. Well, on about 2 days a year I have a lot more sun. My tomatoes were very happy yesterday and have decided that maybe they’ll do a bit of growing after all. I picked my first cucumber (just a snack sized one) and I have one goosegog  I only bought the bush this year and it’s in a pot - I wasn't expecting any fruit this year but I have one solitary goosegog lurking in the middle.

Plan today is Delamere forest this morning then will come home via Waitrose as I need their water for my coffee machine and have ran completely out. I do have time for a leisurely start to the day though so will feed the hungry hordes soon then make coffee and catch up with last night’s Gardeners World. I will probably end up sitting for so long I lose track of time and end up rushing, but that’s me all over.


----------



## Charity

Good morning. No sun at the moment and much cooler which suits me.

Another busy day ahead, I'm going to have breakfast then off out to the charity shop, the recycling bank and Dunelm. That should take up most of my morning while OH struggles on with the rest. He hurt his back yesterday moving that blessed bed. Three men came to take away five items, though one was a surly lad who looked as though he'd rather be doing anything but what he was doing .

Then got a Sainsburys delivery this afternoon.

My stubbed toe is feeling a bit better today though its a beautiful red and purple colour now. I took Nurse @SbanR's advice yesterday and put arnica on it so hopefully that helped.

Bunty spent all day outside yesterday and I think she would have stayed out all night if I'd not managed to con her into coming indoors. She was quite happy though when I slept with them last night. They were very good and didn't start messing about until 5 o'clock this morning. She's gone out again now without even eating her breakfast and is watching from the top patio.  She's a funny little soul.

Hope you all have a pleasant and productive day.


----------



## Tigermoon

I'm so relieved the heat of yesterday is gone, although it is rather muggy here which makes breathing difficult.

The cat who had the dental yesterday is bright and perky this morning and tucking into breakfast well, which is great.

I am popping round to my aunt's this morning for 'coffee and cake' along with my mum; the first time we'll have done this in well over two years.


----------



## Cully

Good morning everyone. 
I was in two minds yesterday whether to go and have a look in the little Emporium shop as it's quite a walk, especially coming back it's a steep hill.
Eventually I went for it, knowing I'd kick myself if I missed a bargain.
There is usually a selection of furniture outside and I was relieved to see they still had the chair I'd spotted earlier, although occupied by a little old man.
I told the owner i was interested in the occupied chair. The little old man pointed to an armchair his mate was sitting in and told me what a nice chair it was.
Me, "No, I don't want an armchair, I need a chair for my desk".
"That's a lovely desk'' he pointed one out.
"Very nice, but I've got a desk".
''I'll need one of those soon'', little old man said pointing to my walker.
The owner (must have been the son) and I swapped knowing looks, and I half expected to be asked if it was fish n chips for supper, or did he like lager, like some comedy farce.
Fortunately the owner 'ejected' the old man from my chair so I could have a proper look.








Done deal. It was delivered later afternoon.
Thankfully there were quite a few other comfy chairs the old man and his mate could sit in, so I didn't feel too bad.

Hope you all have a lovely day and enjoy the now cooler weather.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Good Morning 

A tad cooler here too - but I'm still wiped out from yesterday  had an urgent call from my niece - could I go and pick her daughter up from school as another Mum who usually collects on her Fridays couldn't; cue 4 mile dash to school in a car that resembled an oven eek. Unfortunately the fan and air con in my car are playing up at the moment - I really do need to book it into the garage for a new fan unit and re-gassing of the air con but keep putting it off as I've been needing the car for one thing or another most days. If I can hold out for another couple of weeks I can get it all done at the same time as the MOT.

Laundry today and some much needed housework - plus give the garden a good drenching as there's only a slim chance of a shower or two this evening/tomorrow morning which won't do much for my thirsty plants.


----------



## BarneyBobCat

And its the weekend at last. What a tiring week I have had, long days and having to concentrate really hard for hours on end. Exhausting. Im going to do as little as possible today - suns out but its forecast to get cloudy in a bit. Might do a BBQ. Enjoy all!


----------



## SbanR

Good morning. The wet stuff has arrived in the Midlands; we were caught out in it during our walk. Just a nuisance drizzle, not enough to help the garden.
Some animal dug up one of my busy Lizzies last night:Bored. It was getting nicely established too:Arghh. I've replanted it and it should survive, ala that blessed creature doesn't keep digging it up!

@Charity arnica is most effective when applied/taken asap
@Cully your shopping trip sounds a great comedy routine. That chair looks very comfy.


----------



## huckybuck

Morning all.

Thank goodness it's a teeny bit cooler today although feels so humid and muggy.

Need to a bit of cleaning and tidying then I intend to relax a bit as Mr HB is off to golf hurrah. It's men's Captain's day so a team comp with lots of fun mini comps and lovely snacks and drinks halfway round - he'll have fun and I'll have a lovely time at home in peace lol!

I did laugh at @Cully buying her chair - he obviously didn't want to let that go!


----------



## ewelsh

Good morning all

What a night hey! Goodness me it was hot, I slept awkwardly so have a stiff neck today! It’s trying to drizzle here, I’d rather it just pour down and get some fresh air.

I am actually in hiding :Hilarious my husbands cousin is picking up some kit that belongs to my husband, so I have left it in the carport, moved the car into a shed, so I am currently on the floor typing :Hilarious I don’t mind the cousin its the daughter  I hate to say it but what a dreadful child, last time she came here she emptied salt all over my kitchen table - why? ( Because she didn’t like the table ) chased the cats, routed through my pantry opening things which she didn’t like and threw a tantrum because I had no sweets ( I had hidden the chocolate :Hilarious) so it was a firm NO WAY am I here to received them  my dogs will let me know when they arrive and leave :Hilarious

After I have stopped hiding, I will just dead head some poor roses after yesterdays heat and potter with house work.



Have a lovely cool day everyone


----------



## Charity

Cully said:


> Good morning everyone.
> I was in two minds yesterday whether to go and have a look in the little Emporium shop as it's quite a walk, especially coming back it's a steep hill.
> Eventually I went for it, knowing I'd kick myself if I missed a bargain.
> There is usually a selection of furniture outside and I was relieved to see they still had the chair I'd spotted earlier, although occupied by a little old man.
> I told the owner i was interested in the occupied chair. The little old man pointed to an armchair his mate was sitting in and told me what a nice chair it was.
> Me, "No, I don't want an armchair, I need a chair for my desk".
> "That's a lovely desk'' he pointed one out.
> "Very nice, but I've got a desk".
> ''I'll need one of those soon'', little old man said pointing to my walker.
> The owner (must have been the son) and I swapped knowing looks, and I half expected to be asked if it was fish n chips for supper, or did he like lager, like some comedy farce.
> Fortunately the owner 'ejected' the old man from my chair so I could have a proper look.
> View attachment 494593
> 
> Done deal. It was delivered later afternoon.
> Thankfully there were quite a few other comfy chairs the old man and his mate could sit in, so I didn't feel too bad.
> 
> Hope you all have a lovely day and enjoy the now cooler weather.


That's a nice chair @Cully, hope you'll find it as comfy as it looks. Your shopping trip sounds a laugh.

Mine wasn't much better. I'm finding any shopping a huge chore nowadays. I went to Dunelm to get some paint. I did find wallpaper but no paint so I asked the assistant if they had any. "Yes but its online" . That's no then.  Then went to the recycling bank which was absolutely full to the gunnels, even the bucket was full with clothes not in bags, so threw it in the boot of the car to bring home again. Off to Homebase to get the paint which, last time I bought some, came in three sizes, sort of small, medium and large but no longer. When I got to the checkout, I asked the girl if they had any smaller tins and she said only sample pots.  I don't think I'd get far painting a wall with a sample pot.  When I went to pay with my contactless card, it beeped at me as it should then the girl said I needed to put it in the machine and put my pin in so it knows it's me. What! Last stop Pets At Home for some cat litter but, surprise surprise, they didn't have any. :Banghead You can see why older people harp on about the good old days. :Meh


----------



## Charity

ewelsh said:


> Good morning all
> 
> What a night hey! Goodness me it was hot, I slept awkwardly so have a stiff neck today! It's trying to drizzle here, I'd rather it just pour down and get some fresh air.
> 
> I am actually in hiding :Hilarious my husbands cousin is picking up some kit that belongs to my husband, so I have left it in the carport, moved the car into a shed, so I am currently on the floor typing :Hilarious I don't mind the cousin its the daughter  I hate to say it but what a dreadful child, last time she came here she emptied salt all over my kitchen table - why? ( Because she didn't like the table ) chased the cats, routed through my pantry opening things which she didn't like and threw a tantrum because I had no sweets ( I had hidden the chocolate :Hilarious) so it was a firm NO WAY am I here to received them  my dogs will let me know when they arrive and leave :Hilarious
> 
> After I have stopped hiding, I will just dead head some poor roses after yesterdays heat and potter with house work.
> 
> Have a lovely cool day everyone


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious Honestly, the lengths we go to to avoid people. I hope they aren't snoopers who think they'll have a look round while you're out. :Jawdrop


----------



## ewelsh

Charity said:


> :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious Honestly, the lengths we go to to avoid people. I hope they aren't snoopers who think they'll have a look round while you're out. :Jawdrop


Thats why I am upstairs :Smuggrin but I wouldnt put it past that daughter to get a step ladder


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> That's a nice chair @Cully, hope you'll find it as comfy as it looks. Your shopping trip sounds a laugh.
> 
> Mine wasn't much better. I'm finding any shopping a huge chore nowadays. I went to Dunelm to get some paint. I did find wallpaper but no paint so I asked the assistant if they had any. "Yes but its online" . That's no then.  Then went to the recycling bank which was absolutely full to the gunnels, even the bucket was full with clothes not in bags, so threw it in the boot of the car to bring home again. Off to Homebase to get the paint which, last time I bought some, came in three sizes, sort of small, medium and large but no longer. When I got to the checkout, I asked the girl if they had any smaller tins and she said only sample pots.  I don't think I'd get far painting a wall with a sample pot.  When I went to pay with my contactless card, it beeped at me as it should then the girl said I needed to put it in the machine and put my pin in so it knows it's me. What! Last stop Pets At Home for some cat litter but, surprise surprise, they didn't have any. :Banghead You can see why older people harp on about the good old days. :Meh


The problem I have with chairs of any kind is that my legs are too short to place on the floor comfortably. But this is quite comfy. It was pre loved and only a tenner so I have no complaints, especially when I was expecting to pay over £100 for a new one.
I'm trying it out atm with various pads and cushions to give me the most comfy sit. I'm really pleased as I can have my hot, painful tootsies resting on a lovely soft cushion under my desk. Bliss!!

Oh I hate it when you're in a shop and they have what you want but 'only online'. Arrgg! 
I have a friend who painted her walls with sample pots that she got free. Very interesting result as they were all different colours!!
I have to agree with harping on about 'the good old days'. They really were, and at least you knew where you stood.
Hope you have a much better day today. xx


----------



## Cully

Oh @ewelsh , what a brat! Apologies if she has special needs of some kind, but if not then what a little s***! No wonder you're in hiding. I have a mental picture of you, cats and dogs all huddled together quivering as you hear her footsteps getting nearer and nearer.:Nailbiting Hope your ordeal is over soon. But what a shame it means you can't enjoy a visit from the cousin.

@BarneyBobCat , Oh gawd that sounds just like revising for an exam. No wonder you're exhausted. BBQ and a few welcome beers will sort you out later. Enjoy.

@huckybuck , lol, I doubt 'little old man' actually fully understood I intended to buy the chair. He seemed so deeply embedded in it I actually felt sorry for him. Maybe the shop should have a new policy of 'chairs plus little old men free of charge to kind home'. Bless him!

Talking of little old people, why is it that the one upstairs insists on throwing carrots (of various sorts) out of her window every evening? I had to pick my way through an assortment of baton carrots and lettuce this morning. Who does she think she's feeding? The foxes and badger ignore them and they just get left to rot or I end up removing them.:Banghead
It _has_ been nice here the last few days though as dreadful nuisance neighbour upstairs has gone to Spain. We're all hoping she is tempted to stay. At least her poor little (yappy) dog is staying with someone so will at least have company.

Have a good day everyone and enjoy the last of the sun. Did I hear the mention of thunder later?


----------



## ewelsh

@Cully I assure you there is nothing wrong with the daughter, she is just spoilt and not in a good way. It's sad really as people dislike the child, but its the parents I blame for not correcting her, they think she is funny.

My mum only had to give me a look which would turn me to stone, she can still do it now and I'm 51yrs old.

Great chair btw, what a bargain, its lovely. I have visions of you waking tomorrow morning, to find that old boy sat in HIS chair in your lounge :Hilarious sleep well :Smuggrin

As for the person throwing out carrots because your picking them up, they obviously think someone or something is eating them, Ha! Throw them back up and blame a sea gull. X


----------



## BarneyBobCat

It is like an exam @Cully , the MHRA have to make sure we are doing everything properly so we can keep our license


----------



## Tigermoon

ewelsh said:


> I am actually in hiding :Hilarious my husbands cousin is picking up some kit that belongs to my husband, so I have left it in the carport, moved the car into a shed, so I am currently on the floor typing :Hilarious I don't mind the cousin its the daughter  I hate to say it but what a dreadful child


I'm glad it's not just me who hides from 'visitors'. I have heard someone coming towards the door and hurled myself to the ground on more than one occasion :Hilarious


----------



## Cully

ewelsh said:


> @Cully I assure you there is nothing wrong with the daughter, she is just spoilt and not in a good way. It's sad really as people dislike the child, but its the parents I blame for not correcting her, they think she is funny.
> 
> My mum only had to give me a look which would turn me to stone, she can still do it now and I'm 51yrs old.
> 
> Great chair btw, what a bargain, its lovely. I have visions of you waking tomorrow morning, to find that old boy sat in HIS chair in your lounge :Hilarious sleep well :Smuggrin
> 
> As for the person throwing out carrots because your picking them up, they obviously think someone or something is eating them, Ha! Throw them back up and blame a sea gull. X


Apparently I had/ still have that effect on my 3 adult sons. When I was 'in one', the first in through the door would assess the situation, then tell the other two to either run for the hills, or 'Just say yes. Whatever she says, just say yes'!! Happy days.

Oh no! I won't be able to sleep tonight and will keep getting up to check. Maybe Misty will decide to sleep in _her_ new chair.

I _do_ know who's responsible for the veg. She's a little 'odd' shall we say and in her 90's. Keeps informing me a little black and white cat keeps coming into my flat through the window. 
I put some garden chairs out for the ladies to sit out under the shade of the bushes, but she still sits on the old rickety bench under my window (only fit for shading the cats). She then can't get up and I have to go out and haul her up. Not easy as she clings to me. Ooh my poor back!!
I'd still rather have her than a naughty spoilt brat though.
Hope you can come out of hiding soon or I may need to rescue you:Joyful.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

So. Small boy woke us at 3:xx jumped on and off the bed a couple of times, with us dozing until 4:45 when I gave in and went down with him. Some food and a toddle out in the garden, I thought I’d nap on the sofa. I was trying to let husband sleep but he said he didn’t. When he came down an hour later, bemoaning the lack of sleep, I went to bed and slept until 7:40!! 

So consequently Oscar had his meds later than normal and I was all of a kerfuffle as we were leaving home at 8:20! Quickly shoved a load of washing in, had a coffee and then we were off to do a parkrun ten minutes drive away, as ours was cancelled today. Cor! It was hot running from where we park to the start, then even hotter along the seafront in Littlehampton. I was grateful for the breeze. 

We had made tentative plans with a couple for this afternoon but they’ve said they can’t come round now - I’m secretly pleased as I’m just lazing around the garden doing nothing. Had to just whip the washing in as it was very nearly dry but we got some splodges of rain. 

Must be lunch time. I ate so badly yesterday and felt awful for it. It’s because we went down to the sailing club for a quick drink with pals, stayed for too many and then had toast for dinner…

Only major task for the day is to decide on a 21st present for our god daughter, we are going to see her next Saturday. We’ve not been to their house for several years for reasons I shall not go into, so I think it will be very odd. 

Right, lunch


----------



## Cully

BarneyBobCat said:


> It is like an exam @Cully , the MHRA have to make sure we are doing everything properly so we can keep our license


Very important then, and very strict I imagine. More reason to chill and relax after.


----------



## huckybuck

Why is it that you start one small job and end up doing everything??? 

I went out to do the hens and noticed the threshold step was a bit grubby, so wiped that down then had to do the sills around the same area as well. Then thought we’ll I’ve a bowl of soapy hot water I’ll just wash the white garden furniture…

Ended up getting a brush and scrubbing as all the little holey bits were a bit green. Then noticed that the soapy water was all over the patio and knew Mr HB would moan when he got home so hosed down the whole patio and wiped the other garden furniture so it wasn’t the only thing left still dirty…

Then the dirty water from the patio was flowing into the cat run so washed all that down too inc the furniture and shelves then thought stop!!!!

Came in and I’d left some bits by the front door to go out to the garage so put those away only to think gosh the front path looks grubby now compared to the back..yep you guessed it!!!! 

Luckily my lovely neighbour saved the day bringing me some strawberry tarts (my fav) so I have now STOPPED!!! Tea and cake and a bit of Ascot for the rest of the afternoon…


----------



## Cully

huckybuck said:


> Why is it that you start one small job and end up doing everything???
> 
> I went out to do the hens and noticed the threshold step was a bit grubby, so wiped that down then had to do the sills around the same area as well. Then thought we'll I've a bowl of soapy hot water I'll just wash the white garden furniture…
> 
> Ended up getting a brush and scrubbing as all the little holey bits were a bit green. Then noticed that the soapy water was all over the patio and knew Mr HB would moan when he got home so hosed down the whole patio and wiped the other garden furniture so it wasn't the only thing left still dirty…
> 
> Then the dirty water from the patio was flowing into the cat run so washed all that down too inc the furniture and shelves then thought stop!!!!
> 
> Came in and I'd left some bits by the front door to go out to the garage so put those away only to think gosh the front path looks grubby now compared to the back..yep you guessed it!!!!
> 
> Luckily my lovely neighbour saved the day bringing me some strawberry tarts (my fav) so I have now STOPPED!!! Tea and cake and a bit of Ascot for the rest of the afternoon…


Oh my goodness, and I thought I was bad enough for getting sidetracked , working for 2 hours, then realising I still hadn't got round to the job I first started. Afternoon tea well earned I say HB.


----------



## Charity

huckybuck said:


> Why is it that you start one small job and end up doing everything???
> 
> I went out to do the hens and noticed the threshold step was a bit grubby, so wiped that down then had to do the sills around the same area as well. Then thought we'll I've a bowl of soapy hot water I'll just wash the white garden furniture…
> 
> Ended up getting a brush and scrubbing as all the little holey bits were a bit green. Then noticed that the soapy water was all over the patio and knew Mr HB would moan when he got home so hosed down the whole patio and wiped the other garden furniture so it wasn't the only thing left still dirty…
> 
> Then the dirty water from the patio was flowing into the cat run so washed all that down too inc the furniture and shelves then thought stop!!!!
> 
> Came in and I'd left some bits by the front door to go out to the garage so put those away only to think gosh the front path looks grubby now compared to the back..yep you guessed it!!!!
> 
> Luckily my lovely neighbour saved the day bringing me some strawberry tarts (my fav) so I have now STOPPED!!! Tea and cake and a bit of Ascot for the rest of the afternoon…


:Hilarious May I quote you earlier...

_I'll have a lovely time at home in peace lol! 
_
So much for that! __


----------



## ewelsh

@huckybuck :Hilarious I am so guilty of that, I too went outside today to dead head roses but my distraction was bird poop from a Martin nest right outside the kitchen window, so cleaned that, then I ended up hovering the path and front slabs ( please say others Hoover slabs too ) then I found myself digging out the dirt between the slabs which then lead to adding sand into the cracks, I wish I hadn't started that, my stiff neck is now stiffer. I didn't get any strawberry tarts though!

Hope you enjoyed your tarts and hope Mr Huck notices your hard work


----------



## huckybuck

Well I had my tarts and tea then decided to do the cleaning I should have done this morning - so whipped round upstairs then set the robot vacuum off. Mopped downstairs, did some washing, quickly went over the stairs with the vac and just sat down again. Only to hear the bell going as it’s past treat time. I swear he waited til I was just sitting down.


----------



## ewelsh

:Hilarious


----------



## SbanR

huckybuck said:


> Well I had my tarts and tea then decided to do the cleaning I should have done this morning - so whipped round upstairs then set the robot vacuum off. Mopped downstairs, did some washing, quickly went over the stairs with the vac and just sat down again. Only to hear the bell going as it's past treat time. I swear he waited til I was just sitting down.


Was that with your new, free robot? Do you like it and if so, have you rewritten your review?


----------



## huckybuck

Well the robot saga continues…it didn’t turn up yesterday so I thought def scam lol!! 

Then I got an email/message from the company through Amazon to say they had tried to deliver but didn’t have the full address. They sent me the delivery tracking (which I have to say does all look legit) so I have let them know the proper address along with What3Words directions. 

I will give them the benefit of the doubt because the address they tried to deliver was just my name and Chalfont St Giles and postcode lol. Now IF it had been my postman I reckon he’d have got it here but our Amazon drivers change all the time so I think that was pushing it. 

Watch this space…..


----------



## Charity

Good morning, Happy Sunday all. 

Well, yesterday became a nightmare thanks to Bunty. She went out in the garden about 7.30 a.m. and sat under a bush all flippin' day, even when it rained hard. Mid afternoon, the wind really got up and, by teatime, it was practically half a hurricane so I decided to try and get her in. I ended up half in the bush but, no, she wouldn't budge until she suddenly decided to attempt as escape so ran passed me, up the tree onto the shed roof and was looking at a way to get over the netting, but I think she secretly knows she is now passed doing that, so she just sat on the roof having a meltdown and wailing frantically. No amount of coaxing for the next twenty minutes or so would bring her down. :Meh

I decided the only thing to do was let her do her own thing and wait. OH handed me a cup of tea, so kind,  so I sat on the patio, with the wind howling around me and, after about ten minutes, she decided to come down the tree and ran indoors. Then she spent the next hour hiding behind the sofa until she felt it was safe to come out and normal service resumed. :Sorry I am feeling so guilty we're putting her through this.

Today, everything will be more of the same no doubt and still lots to do. I woke up at 4.30 and tried to get Bunty into a jolly mood for the day by giving her lots of love and attention. She sat on my lap, then Toppy arrived as well with a face like thunder (he is such a card, he's so expressive), not best pleased I was giving her cuddles and not him. You can't please all the cats all of the time. :Grumpy

Have a nice relaxing day everyone.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh Bunty! Oscar demanded to go out once the wind had settled a bit - I point blank refused as the big gusts can literally knock him off his feet. He then sat under the bench when it was raining until HD went to rescue him just before the thunder and lightning started! Honestly. 

This morning he woke up at 4:45 and came and lay on the bed with HD. Then at 5:20 the meoooowling began so D went down with him to give him food. I said to take the food he’d walked past on the landing, which he did, and he scoffed it. There’s clearly a bit of “old man forgetfulness” setting in. 

We’ve just had a phone call from FIL to say that his sister died this morning, so husband’s auntie. She’d been in a home for the past few years and really became very unwell in the last six months, physically as well as with dementia. RIP Jacqueline. I’m glad that the pain and suffering is over for you. 

So not sure what the day will bring, really. Oscar has got a little card to give to his HD later. Well, he sent me to the shop but YKWIM  

Happy Sunday everyone.


----------



## Tigermoon

ewelsh said:


> I ended up hovering the path and front slabs ( please say others Hoover slabs too )


The mind boggles :Hilarious

Today will be a quiet one for me. We are in the middle of bathroom renovations but this weekend have been left in peace as a couple of the guys are doing a charity golf thingy.

Frosty (the returned cat) continues to do well. He is taking his Loxicom and antibiotics like a champ (so far) and is eating well which is a relief having had 7 teeth out.


----------



## Charity

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh Bunty! Oscar demanded to go out once the wind had settled a bit - I point blank refused as the big gusts can literally knock him off his feet. He then sat under the bench when it was raining until HD went to rescue him just before the thunder and lightning started! Honestly.
> 
> This morning he woke up at 4:45 and came and lay on the bed with HD. Then at 5:20 the meoooowling began so D went down with him to give him food. I said to take the food he'd walked past on the landing, which he did, and he scoffed it. There's clearly a bit of "old man forgetfulness" setting in.
> 
> We've just had a phone call from FIL to say that his sister died this morning, so husband's auntie. She'd been in a home for the past few years and really became very unwell in the last six months, physically as well as with dementia. RIP Jacqueline. I'm glad that the pain and suffering is over for you.
> 
> So not sure what the day will bring, really. Oscar has got a little card to give to his HD later. Well, he sent me to the shop but YKWIM
> 
> Happy Sunday everyone.


Sorry about your bad news @Mrs Funkin


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Thanks @Charity it really is a good thing though. We don't let our animals suffer like she did - I know people always say that but nobody seems to do anything about it.


----------



## SbanR

Good morning. It's sunshine again!!! It was so grey and mizzerly yesterday but started to rain properly last night. I thought that would fill the water butt, but not quite.
That dratted creature was back last night and dug up my poor busy Lizzie Againunch so I've protected it. 








Hope it's sufficient. Will have to get more hanging baskets from Wilko
@Mrs Funkin I'm sorry to hear your sad news.
Hoovering path and slabs I think that puts you ahead of those who iron Everything, even undies


----------



## Cully

Blimey, what a complete U turn with the weather. I feel for you @Charity and Bunty of course, poor girl. It's horrible to know they're stressed and there's not much you can do. I really hope the rest of your 'work in progress' goes smoothly and is over asap for all your sakes.

Sorry for your loss @Mrs Funkin , is this the same lady you were ferrying around not long ago, or am I getting mixed up?
I'm not surprised you like to keep his majesty in when it's windy. I think I could easily have been blown off my feet last night, let alone a wee boy. Moo always gets a serious case of zoomies when it blows like that, screaming and jumping up at the windows to get out.

No plans for my day. My biggest dilemma ATM is what to wear re the weather. Do I just stay in PJ's and be a lady of leisure?
Misty woke me up at stupid o'clock yelling at the wind so I fed her. Now she's fast asleep. Cheers Moo! I'm tempted to poke her awake, but I won't :Meh
Have a relaxing Sunday everyone. And if you absolutely _have_ to work...go easy on yourself . xx


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Barney's Father's Day card to me. Definitely NSFW. He's got a potty mouth


----------



## ewelsh

@Charity poor Bunty, she is sensitive little girl isn't she, 3 more days and its all over x Had to laugh at OH bringing you a cuppa, thanks

@Mrs Funkin I am sorry for your sad news, I completely agree with end of life needs to be reevaluated. It's simply to protect Great Aunty Jenny who is loaded and the family want her polished off to get her money, yet again the minority rule and the rest of us suffer.

Oh no Oscar Woo you dont want a strong breeze up your bottom, you stay inside on wet windy days, there's a good boy.

@Tigermoon so glad to hear Frosty is doing well. I dont envy you re bathroom renovations, what a messy job. As for hovering the patio area, give it a go, its great and so much quicker than sweeping.

@SbanR oh no how annoying, I haven't seen busy Lizzie's for ages! They are a lovely plant.

@Cully hows your chair, empty? Ha!

@BarneyBobCat great card. Happy Father's Day, hope your waited on today.

Good morning

What a night again, windy heavy rain, buts its so much fresher today. This morning I rescued a very pretty butterfly, I think its a Gatekeeper if anyone knows, please let me know.










Look at this face










She's hanging here chilling until she is completely dry.









Not much on for me today, my fridge and pantry are bare, literally Mother Hubbard's cupboard, so I will have to come up with a mish mash supper tonight, grocery delivery tomorrow thank goodness. I guess I will mow the lawns if they are dry enough and maybe find a free film on amazon.

I was twiddling away with crochet last night as TV was so poor, I find myself watching repeats! What is everyone watching?

Tah dah









have a great day everyone x


----------



## Mrs Funkin

@Cully no it's FIL's sister that has died. The auntie we are closest too it my dearly departed MIL's twin. She was 84 and her second husband was the love of her life and they were married for 40 years. He was with her this morning when she died, so thank goodness the Civid rules have relaxed enough I care homes for that to have happened.

@ewelsh your crochet skills are whipping along! We call those kinds of dinners "fridge scrapings" - I generally chuck all the odds and ends in the slow cooker.

Been for my run, but different than yesterday! Still warm but so so windy!


----------



## ewelsh

Thanks @MrsFunkin have a look on Etsy uk shop All The pointy Sticks, super easy patterns for beginners and advanced


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Good Morning 

We had lightening last night but I didn't hear any thunder ? We did have some rain but not nearly enough - just enough to lay the dust so I really should get the hose out at some point today. Didn't sleep well again was up at 1am for bathroom visit and drink - then read till 3am and dozed till about 6am before finally falling asleep - finally woke up at 9.30  Will finish off my laundry today and, as it's a lot cooler this morning, will deadhead my garden pots.

@Mrs Funkin sorry to hear about Mr Funkin's Auntie.


SbanR said:


> That dratted creature was back last night and dug up my poor busy Lizzie Againunch so I've protected it.


 I think you might need to peg that basket down @SbanR. I have a fox that regularly visits to dig up plants looking for leatherjacks - I've had to protect some with green plastic mesh pegged down over the vulnerable ones.
@Charity is it worth trying one of the spot on calming supplements for Bunty whilst the work is going on ? I know it's too late to try Zylkene but I believe that the Beaphar spot on works instantly.
@ewelsh - yes Saturday TV is dire - either repeats or game shows - but I have a few programmes recorded for such occasions along with a few DVD's that I haven't watched yet


----------



## BarneyBobCat

@ewelsh Im cooking Sunday lunch so it seems that Im the one doing the waiting! I do enjoy cooking though so it's not a problem. Got a lovely sirloin of beef joint roasting which is smelling fantastic


----------



## Charity

ewelsh said:


> @Charity poor Bunty, she is sensitive little girl isn't she, 3 more days and its all over x Had to laugh at OH bringing you a cuppa, thanks
> 
> @Mrs Funkin I am sorry for your sad news, I completely agree with end of life needs to be reevaluated. It's simply to protect Great Aunty Jenny who is loaded and the family want her polished off to get her money, yet again the minority rule and the rest of us suffer.
> 
> Oh no Oscar Woo you dont want a strong breeze up your bottom, you stay inside on wet windy days, there's a good boy.
> 
> @Tigermoon so glad to hear Frosty is doing well. I dont envy you re bathroom renovations, what a messy job. As for hovering the patio area, give it a go, its great and so much quicker than sweeping.
> 
> @SbanR oh no how annoying, I haven't seen busy Lizzie's for ages! They are a lovely plant.
> 
> @Cully hows your chair, empty? Ha!
> 
> @BarneyBobCat great card. Happy Father's Day, hope your waited on today.
> 
> Good morning
> 
> What a night again, windy heavy rain, buts its so much fresher today. This morning I rescued a very pretty butterfly, I think its a Gatekeeper if anyone knows, please let me know.
> 
> View attachment 494727
> 
> 
> Look at this face
> 
> View attachment 494729
> 
> 
> She's hanging here chilling until she is completely dry.
> View attachment 494731
> 
> 
> Not much on for me today, my fridge and pantry are bare, literally Mother Hubbard's cupboard, so I will have to come up with a mish mash supper tonight, grocery delivery tomorrow thank goodness. I guess I will mow the lawns if they are dry enough and maybe find a free film on amazon.
> 
> I was twiddling away with crochet last night as TV was so poor, I find myself watching repeats! What is everyone watching?
> 
> Tah dah
> View attachment 494733
> 
> 
> have a great day everyone x


@ewelsh, that's really good crochet, A* or whatever it is they get nowadays.  What's next?

Lovely pics of your butterfly, I think it might be a Skipper as Gatekeepers have a spot near the top of each wing as far as I know.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh @BarneyBobCat you do make me laugh. You always tell @ewelsh about the lovely joints of meat you have cooking….and she's veggie  I'm envious of your sirloin though, yum. Save me the rarest slice from the middle please #carnivore


----------



## Charity

Get your hankies out.  We have a large spider who has been renting the space around our TV stand for over a year now. I call him Spud. Before you say it, obviously, no, I haven't dusted behind there for a long time.  He rarely goes anywhere else so I tolerate him. I have to say much as I hate them I didn't want any harm to come to him tomorrow when the carpets come up, or is that go down. Anyway, a couple of weeks ago, I tried to get him out but it's a very narrow and awkward space and as soon as I got near his web, he started spinning and I tried and missed so he ran off. Didn't see him for a while then a couple of days ago, there he was again.

I looked about twenty minutes ago and, sure enough, dear Spud was quietly having a nap I thought, so I decided I must remove him or he will surely die tomorrow, so I got a glass and piece of cardboard and made a surprise attack but, sadly, things didn't go according to plan and his legs got caught on the glass so, without giving you the gory details, sorry to say, he is no longer with us. :Arghh:Arghh 

I felt guilty about Bunty this morning, now I feel doubly guilty as I've killed Spud as well. :Sorry:Sorry:Sorry


----------



## ewelsh

@Charity I know you have been trying to get Spud for ages, he has had a lovely life with you, especially as you are genuinely afraid of spiders. Web free Spud x


----------



## BarneyBobCat

There will be some vegetables getting served to @Mrs Funkin and @ewelsh


----------



## Mrs Funkin

RIP Spud the Spider. Enjoy weaving your webs over the Bridge.


----------



## ewelsh

@BarneyBobCat enjoy the veggies :Smuggrin


----------



## Charity

BarneyBobCat said:


> There will be some vegetables getting served to @Mrs Funkin and @ewelsh


Eee lad, you'll regret all these roast dinners in another thirty years


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Charity said:


> @ewelsh, that's really good crochet, A* or whatever it is they get nowadays.  What's next?
> 
> Lovely pics of your butterfly, I think it might be a Skipper as Gatekeepers have a spot near the top of each wing as far as I know.


this is a Skipper









and this is a gatekeeper (I had lots of these last year but haven't seen any so far this year)


----------



## Bertie'sMum

BarneyBobCat said:


> @ewelsh Im cooking Sunday lunch so it seems that Im the one doing the waiting! I do enjoy cooking though so it's not a problem. Got a lovely sirloin of beef joint roasting which is smelling fantastic


What time is dinner ? I'm on my way


----------



## BarneyBobCat




----------



## ewelsh

Bertie'sMum said:


> this is a Skipper
> View attachment 494751
> 
> 
> and this is a gatekeeper (I had lots of these last year but haven't seen any so far this year)
> View attachment 494753


Thank you, I thought the same @Bertie'sMum but when he/she opens the wings, there is a spot, so I am really unsure. I have asked what he/she on a wildlife forum I am part of. I will let you know. either way both Skippers and Gatekeepers are both common in UK. I just went to check how he/she is getting on and its gone


----------



## Bertie'sMum

BarneyBobCat said:


> View attachment 494755


that is so cruel  my dinner today will be a small Sainsburys pizza !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## urbantigers

I'm a bit late to say good morning, so good afternoon it is! I've just got up  after a much needed lie in. Kito obviously got up me up at silly o clock but after I'd sorted them out I went back to bed. I had to get up once because Kito continued to wail even though he'd had play, food and fuss, and it was an hour since he'd started. Eventually he settled and Mosi and me went back to bed. I slept until about 9.30 then nodded off again until gone 12.30. I am contemplating whether to just lie around in PJs all day but suppose I should get dressed at some point.

Sorry to hear about OH's aunti @Mrs Funkin although it does sound like a welcome release.

Lovely butterfly @ewelsh

Oh poor Bunty, bless you. Just come indoors when asked to, right?

It was so cold yesterday compared to the day before. I went out in a jumper on top of a t shirt and was still cold. I had a nice couple of hours meandering around Delamere forest, although going there always makes me terribly dog broody as everyone has a dog, then I stopped off at Waitrose to get a few things, including a jar of Pho paste. They didn't have any and it completely threw me as I had no idea what I was going to have for supper. I bought some chocolate to console myself with.

We had a brief rain shower early evening but it wasn't much. I'll definitely have to go out with the hosepipe later to water the plants. That's the most exciting thing I'll be doing today.


----------



## Charity

Look who's indoors.  She's been in and out all morning. Will have to disturb her later as moving some furniture.


----------



## SbanR

@ewelsh your crochet is coming along beautifully. I rescued a Scarlet Tiger Moth yesterday, identified by @Siskin 
















@Bertie'sMum yes, I know; I'm just back from the local hardware shop and the basket is firmly held down by 4x40mm staples! I hope he doesn't transfer his attention to the other plants.

@Charity save the cardboard tube from a kitchen roll. If you place one end of the tube near a spider, they will often crawl in as the dark interior is very attractive. Mr/Ms Spider can then be released outside
R.I.P Spud.


----------



## huckybuck

Morning all whoops sorry afternoon! 

Bit of a stressful morning. 

One of my hens isn’t very well - I think she has an impacted crop. It’s massive and hanging down and feels hard to the touch - her tail has gone down too and she seems really tired. 

I sort of know what treatment you are supposed to try but it involves pouring oil down their throat and then massaging the crop but I am so scared of asphyxiating her that I’m too frightened to try doing it on my own. 

So I have called one of the local vets who are open on a Sunday - but no one can help. Called the vet hospital linked to my vets and no one can help. Called the exotic vet who is open Sunday and they don’t have a chicken vet on duty. 

I’ve been left with booking an app for tomorrow and just crossing my fingers! It’s an hours drive there and back which isn’t ideal either. 

I’ve just made some pick me up food and added a load of oil and acv to that to try to keep her going in the meantime. She is eating some of that so fingers crossed. 

Added to this my Dad is coming tomorrow afternoon - he should have come this week but we postponed it because of the heat - so have had to delay him further. 

And somehow I need to get some groceries in which I was going to do tomorrow before Dad got here. 

It’s one of those days lol


----------



## huckybuck

@Mrs Funkin I am so sorry to hear about Mr F's aunt. Even when it's a release it's still so sad when they eventually leave. Please send him my condolences xxx


----------



## huckybuck

@Charity I am glad you got Bunty in in the end.

Huck is being a nightmare wanting to be outside ALL the time atm. He goes in the run around 9 ish for his morning soup and treats which have to be alfresco and then settles down for a snooze. He will literally stay there all day until afternoon treat and soup time…which he also wants alfresco.

He might pop back in for a wee but then wants to go out again! There is a tray outside but he doesn't like to use that unless he's desperate!

If I bring him back in he just goes and sits by the back door making me feel really guilty lol!


----------



## ewelsh

Oh @huckybuck no, I had a chicken with impacted crop once, she loved straw! I couldn't and wouldn't tube feed her either.

I hope your girl will make tonight comfortably and tomorrows journey, you can only hope and prey here. Sending positive vibes xxxx


----------



## huckybuck

@ewelsh I've been watching loads of good stuff recently…

The Midwich Cuckoos I thought was brilliant - I want to see the original now. 
The Flight Attendant - bit close to home but such escapism! 
The Staircase was good. 
The Time travellers wife - I've got the last episode to go and suspect I'll be in bits at the end! 
The Bridge - wasn't sure I'd like it but it's good for a reality show.

I can't get into Love Island this year and I don't know why!!

Once Upon a time in Londongrad - thought this was really interesting. I have become obsessed with all things spy and Russian since the invasion of Ukraine as my soviet history knowledge was poor and I wanted to learn more. Now I can't stop - anything vaguely spy and I'm on it. Started with the Ipcress files lol.

I always try to watch Gogglebox as it never fails to make me laugh but also gives me an idea of what to watch too.


----------



## ewelsh

Oh thanks @huckybuck

Funny enough I tried to watch The Staircase but I don't have that channel. I only have Netflix, Amazon and UK channels.

I saw the Bridge and loved that, I ended up having a girl crush on Saga :Hilarious I will definitely try the others. I love any spy series too and have just watched Homeland for the second time, I cried when Quinn died.

My secret obsession is anything RuPaul related, I just laugh non stop, I love it.


----------



## huckybuck

And the vacuum saga continues - had an email thanking me for the new address details and that it will be delivered tomorrow. The order now shows the original vacuum I tried as the one they are sending to me but I had asked for a slightly different (cheaper one) as a replacement. Still if it works then great - it’s a better vacuum lol!!


----------



## Cully

BarneyBobCat said:


> Barney's Father's Day card to me. Definitely NSFW. He's got a potty mouth
> View attachment 494723


:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## ewelsh

The suspense is building @huckybuck, i hope its worth it after all this :Hilarious

I would love an easy way to Hoover and mop floors, I have uneven slate slabs and they are b*****s to clean


----------



## SbanR

huckybuck said:


> And the vacuum saga continues - had an email thanking me for the new address details and that it will be delivered tomorrow. The order now shows the original vacuum I tried as the one they are sending to me but I had asked for a slightly different (cheaper one) as a replacement. Still if it works then great - it's a better vacuum lol!!


What if it comes while you're away to the exotic vet? Are you asking for it to be left with your neighbour?


----------



## Cully

Mrs Funkin said:


> @Cully no it's FIL's sister that has died. The auntie we are closest too it my dearly departed MIL's twin. She was 84 and her second husband was the love of her life and they were married for 40 years. He was with her this morning when she died, so thank goodness the Civid rules have relaxed enough I care homes for that to have happened.
> 
> Thanks for explaining, i knew I'd probably got it mixed up.
> Yes it was only right he was able to be with her. So sad. My condolences to your family.


----------



## ewelsh

@Mrs Funkin my scraps supper was good old risotto, with frozen peas, 1 soft mushroom, 1 soft asparagus, last of my tomatoes, plus a wrinkled green pepper :Hilarious and it was yummy.

Bet your well jealous @BarneyBobCat :Hilarious


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> Look who's indoors.  She's been in and out all morning. Will have to disturb her later as moving some furniture.
> 
> View attachment 494757


Oh bless. She looks so comfy it seems a shame to disturb her. At least she's home and safe.


----------



## Charity

I'm fed up, we're both fed up. The weather today was supposed to be 95% dry with a little rain around lunchtime. We've got quite a few large bits of furniture which we decided to put out on the patio so we did that around 4 o'clock. Now, its absolutely pouring with rain. We've got a tarpaulin on it but it doesn't quite reach the ground so its very wet underneath. :Arghh

We've also just had an e-mail from the carpet company with all their terms, conditions and advice on what to do. It's a bit late at the 11th hour on a Sunday. For instance it says your doors may need trimming so would need removing which is our responsibility. How would we know until the man tries to lay the carpet whether it is OK or not? We were made aware of this when the agent came weeks ago but I'm sure some people forget, they tell you so much stuff. Wouldn't it have been a good idea to send this e-mail about a week ago as arranging for any workmen to do things for you can take ages nowadays. 

I have to say I'm really tired and we've both been operating on reserves today which is why I'm grumpy and slightly cheesed. :Grumpy


----------



## ewelsh

Oh @Charity no, that's ridiculous. I can't help but wonder if you already have carpet with doors that open and close, what's the difference with new carpet… i think you'll find that all will be ok, worse case they can fit the carpet even if the door won't shut, just means you'll have to get a carpenter in after.

As for the rain….can you slide bin bags underneath the tarpaulin? X


----------



## SbanR

Charity said:


> I'm fed up, we're both fed up. The weather today was supposed to be 95% dry with a little rain around lunchtime. We've got quite a few large bits of furniture which we decided to put out on the patio so we did that around 4 o'clock. Now, its absolutely pouring with rain. We've got a tarpaulin on it but it doesn't quite reach the ground so its very wet underneath. :Arghh
> 
> We've also just had an e-mail from the carpet company with all their terms, conditions and advice on what to do. It's a bit late at the 11th hour on a Sunday. For instance it says your doors may need trimming so would need removing which is our responsibility. How would we know until the man tries to lay the carpet whether it is OK or not? We were made aware of this when the agent came weeks ago but I'm sure some people forget, they tell you so much stuff. Wouldn't it have been a good idea to send this e-mail about a week ago as arranging for any workmen to do things for you can take ages nowadays.
> 
> I have to say I'm really tired and we've both been operating on reserves today which is why I'm grumpy and slightly cheesed. :Grumpy


Ah, sorry to hear about this last minute ***** up. Fingers crossed your doors will be ok. Have a big glass of wine or two now and an early night, get some rest. Xx


----------



## huckybuck

ewelsh said:


> The suspense is building 1408336[/URL]]@huckybuck, i hope its worth it after all this :Hilarious
> 
> I would love an easy way to Hoover and mop floors, I have uneven slate slabs and they are b*****s to clean


Not that I am obsessed by vacuums….but have you seen the Tineco floor one s3 :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious @Soozi recommended it to me because of the vast tiled floor we have and omg it's the best thing ever!!!!! It's cordless and it vacs AND mops at the same time!!! And it even picks up wood pellet cat litter. Her name is Helga. I did have a small issue with her talking in German to begin with but we've got round that thankfully….



SbanR said:


> What if it comes while you're away to the exotic vet? Are you asking for it to be left with your neighbour?


 Oh nooooo!!! I will leave the gates open and make sure Mr HB is on parcel duty!


----------



## huckybuck

@Charity we had exactly the same email before ours were done and I was in the same position. They did have to take a couple of doors off and we just got them to leave them off until we could get someone to shave them. There's no rhyme or reason which doors are ok and which aren't. I think it's to do with the settlement of the house.


----------



## Charity

ewelsh said:


> Oh @Charity no, that's ridiculous. I can't help but wonder if you already have carpet with doors that open and close, what's the difference with new carpet… i think you'll find that all will be ok, worse case they can fit the carpet even if the door won't shut, just means you'll have to get a carpenter in after.
> 
> As for the rain….can you slide bin bags underneath the tarpaulin? X


I hope it won't be an issue for us though I suppose old carpet is pretty worn whereas new carpet will be thicker won't it. It just bugs me that they don't think it makes sense to send you all this info and advice before you're just about to have it done. They are silly.

Thankfully, the rain is easing and should be gone soon. I'll have to go out and give it a dry down. Tomorrow is predicted to be wall to wall sunshine. 

My OH thought it was a good idea as it was still windy to put a couple of my plant pots on the tarpaulin to stop it blowing and a few minutes later there was a crash and said flower pot was in pieces on the ground. 

My only real worry tomorrow will be Bunty.



SbanR said:


> Ah, sorry to hear about this last minute ***** up. Fingers crossed your doors will be ok. Have a big glass of wine or two now and an early night, get some rest. Xx


I don't think I'd better or I won't wake up in time in the morning. 



huckybuck said:


> @Charity we had exactly the same email before ours were done and I was in the same position. They did have to take a couple of doors off and we just got them to leave them off until we could get someone to shave them. There's no rhyme or reason which doors are ok and which aren't. I think it's to do with the settlement of the house.


I'm pretty sure ours will be OK as we had new hall carpet some years back, same doors, and it wasn't a problem. Our new carpet isn't thick pile so that will hopefully help.


----------



## Ali71

Wow you have all been very busy!! Apologies if you've all got notifications for my "likes" but I have been reading what you've all been up to :Hilarious I've had a very tame weekend in comparison, worked yesterday, picked up Milo's Virbac food from my old vets (he is eating it well so far). I think the boys are relieved the heat has eased a bit. Had a lovely day with family today for Father's Day, it was a lot hotter than expected and my shoulders/arms are a bit on the pink side, even with sunscreen .

@ewelsh thank you for my hello  PS the risotto is a staple in my house too... I am not a particularly skilled cook so I either throw ingredients in the slow cooker or it has to be something that cooks fast!! As long as there are plenty of carbs we are good. I've heard of people hoovering their artificial grass but not paving stones haha..

@Charity I'm sure all will be well with the carpets, I'm sorry everything feels so stressful at the moment x

Back in the groove tomorrow, although a 3 day week as we have our trade show Thursday and Friday 
Enjoy the rest of your evening and wishing you a restful night!! x


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh @Charity you're better than me. I hate being in the house when things are being done - I will do almost anything to avoid being here. I do hope Bunty is okay tomorrow.


----------



## Charity

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh @Charity you're better than me. I hate being in the house when things are being done - I will do almost anything to avoid being here. I do hope Bunty is okay tomorrow.


Me too. If it wasn't for the pets, I'd probably go out for the day and leave them to it. 

We'll be holed up in the kitchen where there isn't even room to swing a Toppy at the moment.


----------



## Ali71

Good Morning
I was laying all nice and peaceful on Mummy's bed but my brother decided to wake us up early as usual 

I thought Mum deserved a cuddle so we have been on the sofa which is my favourite place to be.. but she's got to get moving apparently. I like cuddling, I might go and see Dad for a bit instead 
Mum said I wonder what all the other cats are up to?


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Good Morning 

I am thankful it is much cooler this morning  Off to get my long service award certificate from the charity shop where I volunteer this afternoon  I've been volunteering with them since about 2012, but because I had a year off after my heart attack in 2015 they've only got me down for a 5 year award - never mind there will be tea and cake as well and it will be nice to catch up with other volunteers 

Ended up doing very little yesterday - did get the laundry done and caught up with vacuuming/dusting but otherwise had a very lazy day especially as Lily kept telling me to sit down so she could have a cuddle 

@Charity hope it all goes well today and Bunty doesn't get too stressed. I remember my Dad fitting "rising butt" hinges to all the doors when we had new carpet fitted in our old family home - saved the bother of having to shave bits of the bottom of them !



Ali71 said:


> Mum said I wonder what all the other cats are up to?


 Lily has had breakfast and is currently patrolling the borders !!


----------



## Ali71

It's beautiful out, nice and fresh, was chilly to start but warmed up a bit now the sun is out.

Have a wonderful day, congrats @Bertie'sMum and enjoy your award and treats x

Let's hope it's a good one for us all after last weeks challenges!!


----------



## Charity

Good morning all. Congratulations @Bertie'sMum, hope you really enjoy your day. Sounds like you deserve a medal for 12 years.

@Ali71, that's a gorgeous picture.

I am going to get watches for Bunty and Toppy's birthdays. Bunty decided on early zoomies and yelling at about 3.30.

I heard thumping just before 5.30 and got up to find OH was up and on the move. He's keen or probably just wants the day over with like me. I've found a few bruises from yesterday.

On the positive side, looks like a lovely sunny day so we will be able to get out in the garden, out of the way, some of the time.

Hope you all have a good Monday.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Good morning, a bit of a lie in this morning (5:10) as someone actually there was food in the usual place at 3:30, so ate some. Hurrah. I do wonder at 5:10 being considered a lie in though…

It looks almost Wintry out this morning. Most odd. Our usual little Robin is bobbing around, too…maybe my lie in was longer than I thought! 

Not sure what I'm doing today except prepping for work tomorrow and probably a few chores. I'm still in the realms of "no energy" which doesn't help me when I want to tidy out cupboards and drawers. Ah well. It's my Tuesday and Friday week this week and I've got the dentist and GP on Wednesday, then the Vet on Thursday. I do thank my lucky stars that I don't have to work full time.

@Bertie'sMum enjoy your celebration, how lovely that they do that 

@Ali71 Oscar is currently parading around the garden, though to be fair he's probably now sat waiting for the butler to open the door…


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Its a day of repairs for me - my laptop is going into a local shop to be looked at and my bike is getting a service as Ive not used it since before covid. So Im going to be WFH for the first time in agggggeeeessss. I might actually work in the garden for a bit as it looks really nice out


----------



## lymorelynn

Good mornings all round. 
The sun is shining again - hooray! 
I don't know where Saturday went. I spent half the morning rearranging my train journey to London and am now going next week instead of this one. Just hope there's no more strikes planned. 
Yesterday we braved the weather and had a bbq with step-daughter and family. It was okay, if a little chilly and windy at times. I'd just finished clearing up when we had a rumble of thunder and a downpour.
Off to get my hair cut this morning.
Have a good day everyone


----------



## Tigermoon

Good morning all. 

The bathroom renovations kick off again today, but we are in the final stretch now and hopefully it'll be finished by Wednesday. 

I am a bit concerned about frosty as he seems very withdrawn, and as I lifted him up yesterday for a cuddle he had a pop at me which he hadn't before, so I think he's in discomfort (he was coming up due his Loxicom dose). He's due back at the vet's on Wednesday but I'll take him in earlier if need be.


----------



## Cully

Good Monday everybody, I think it promises to be lovely weatherwise.

@Charity , I have those risers @Bertie'sMum mentioned and they are worth considering if you find the doors do need shaving. Fingers crossed your day goes smoothly. If you get panicky, just remember to breeeeeathe. Good luck. I'm sure we'll all be thinking of you.


----------



## ewelsh

Good morning campers

Good luck today @Charity, just stay in the kitchen and garden and all will be well, I love the smell of a new carpet.

Good luck @huckybuck today, I hope the vets can help your chicken xx Also hope your new Hoover/mop arrives/

Lovely sunny day here, lots of gardening for me after waitrose.

Xxx


----------



## ewelsh

@Tigermoon. Just read Frosty is a little frosty, he might well be in a little pain. I hope he will be ok, you know what your doing as so experienced with cats, so sending a gentle kiss for Frosty x


----------



## huckybuck

Good morning!

@Bertie'sMum congratulations!!!! That's a really deserving award.

@Charity good luck today - I hope it goes quickly and simply.

Slept like a drain last night - no idea why but couldn't get off to sleep til gone 1am then woke at 5 and had to read for an hour then slept in 15 min intervals until I gave up and got up!

Hen is still with us. I did try to massage her crop a bit last night - I managed to soften it a little although she grumbled while doing it it and then left her without food. However it is still large and hard again this morning. So it's off to the vets at lunchtime.

My Dad is coming to stay this afternoon so need to pop and get some groceries at some point and do a bit of cleaning in between.

I've booked dinner at a little Italian locally so at least I don't have to worry about cooking tonight.


----------



## Charity

The carpet fitters turned up just before 9.00...hooray! Things are progressing well, two doors did need some taken off the bottom but, how times have changed, they now have a saw which they run along the bottom and off it comes so no need to take doors off. 

I've got a headache this morning, Sods Law. 

Bunty and Toppy are outside, Bunty's under her bush of course, Toppy's been in the cat pen for a while where I've put all their beds etc. and now he's done some sunbathing but got hot so has gone under the bush with Bunty.  Glad I chose to let them out rather than confine them indoors.

@Tigermoon, hope Frosty is OK, probably in some discomfort as @ewelsh says.

@huckybuck, hope your poor chicken gets sorted soon, sounds very uncomfortable.


----------



## GingerNinja

Good morning.

I'm off work all week! My mum has been staying this weekend but has just headed off home (phew, love her dearly but I'm used to my own space!).

It's lovely here so I will catch up on washing and need to go and get some compost. Was thinking about getting some mini bark to put around the shrubs that I need to plant but not sure where to get it, I've not seen it at my local plant centre. I will be pacing myself so that I can do a little each day though or I'll end up in bed for days!

Oh, and I need to sort out renting a van to pick up the bed frame that I bought on eBay that will not fit in my car!

@Tigermoon I hope Frosty is more comfortable now

@Charity good luck with the remaining carpets. It sounds like the chaps are cracking on and doing a good job  soon be over for Toppy and Bunty. When I had the damp people in Ginkgo sat under the hedge at the back of the garden all day but that was far better than shutting him in a room with all the noise that was inside as he is such a stress head.

@huckybuck I hope your little hen will be okay and that you can enjoy your meal tonight.

I hope that everyone else has a good day too xx


----------



## urbantigers

Morning! A slow start to the day for me as I'm off work - yippee!  I woke as usual before 5 (no matter how tired I am, I just can't stay asleep longer than 5 hours). Kito started at his usual time of 5.10 (he's very precise) but it was only whinging and he actually came to bed for a cuddle. So we cuddled for 10 minutes and then he looked out of the window for a couple of minutes. I then got up with him in a bid to avert any noise and between play and fusses, he remained silent until 5.45 when I decided I would feed them. I went back to bed and we had a bit of noise, but I let him be as it was gone 6am and I'd heard movement above me so I knew my neighbour was up. I didn't manage to get back to sleep but I did doze, rest and listen to my audio book until about 9, so feel I've had a restful start to the day, relatively speaking. Of course Kito is shouting about something right now - I will have to go and see what he wants.

Ok so he just wanted fuss. He shouts like some terrible calamity has occurred so I get up to investigate. Just Kito being Kito. The pair of them are taunting each other at the moment - instigated by Mosi - so I need to keep an eye on that to make sure it doesn't turn nasty. Mosi tends to start it and Kito finishes it - with Mosi wailing to be rescued as Kito is stronger so can pin Mosi down with ease. Cats eh? More trouble than toddlers at times.

Well done on your long service award, @Bertie'sMum That's really nice of them to do that.

I do hope Frosty is ok, @Tigermoon

Hope the carpet laying goes without a hitch @Charity

It's a lovely sunny day here so I need to go out somewhere to enjoy it. I think I will go to Dunham Massey - my go to place when I have no other plans, don't have a full day to go somewhere but the local park doesn't feel enough like a trip out. Ice cream may be consumed 

Veg box delivery day today which means string play time. When opening it, the boys demand that I have a game with the string. As there are 2 pieces of string per box, it can take some time opening it all. Just one box today so 2 pieces of string. Mosi played with the first one but Kito got in on the act with the second.

Kito is still wailing…….


----------



## Ali71

@huckybuck I hope you get on ok at the vets with your dear Hen! x


----------



## Ali71

GingerNinja said:


> Good morning.
> 
> I'm off work all week! My mum has been staying this weekend but has just headed off home (phew, love her dearly but I'm used to my own space!).
> 
> It's lovely here so I will catch up on washing and need to go and get some compost. Was thinking about getting some mini bark to put around the shrubs that I need to plant but not sure where to get it, I've not seen it at my local plant centre. I will be pacing myself so that I can do a little each day though or I'll end up in bed for days!
> 
> Oh, and I need to sort out renting a van to pick up the bed frame that I bought on eBay that will not fit in my car!
> 
> I hope that everyone else has a good day too xx


@GingerNinja it is nice weather today but a bit chilly in the breeze 
BTW if you want any help get a van sorted for the bed frame, drop me a line - we worked with a brilliant company in Wymondham that helped us with our office move, if it's a local collection I'm sure they would help you. Really good value  x


----------



## SbanR

Good morning. It promises to be a warm, sunny week although the sun has been playing hide n seek so far
@Bertie'sMum congratulations, and enjoy your little party

@Charity hope it goes smoothly with your carpet laying 
@huckybuck good luck with your poorly hen
@Tigermoon sending get well vibes to Frosty

My lovely guys are back, seeing to a few jobs. The main one is resetting some retaining slabs that fell down.








They're also going to put up another platform in Ollie's enclosure.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Sending positive chicken licken vibes @huckybuck

Hope Frosty is okay @Tigermoon - it must be very hard to have to have one of your own back in such a condition


----------



## huckybuck

Well sadly my little Betty couldn’t be saved. On a scale of how poorly 1-5 she was 1 so it was kinder to euthanize.

I am having a PM to see if we can find out what was wrong so the vet will call me later - he’s not charging me but I think he wanted to know more than me.

I don’t know if I am so used to cat prices or my local vets being so expensive but I actually queried the consult/euthanize/cremation as it seemed so cheap!!!

RIP Little one - your life was very short for one of my girls but you did have a happy one xx


----------



## Charity

I'm so sorry @huckybuck, every little life is precious.


----------



## SbanR

Very sorry @huckybuck .
RIP Betty


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh Betty  I'm sorry to read this @huckybuck  fly free, little chook xx


----------



## ewelsh

Oh @huckybuck thats so sad, I am sorry, it was definitely kinder to let her go, she would have had it again you know!

Fly free little one xxx


----------



## Charity

We have survived the day though Bunty is still AWOL outside and even Toppy has been out most of the time and is suspicious to come indoors as if its not his home.  

I can't believe they did three rooms in three and a half hours so were gone by lunchtime and there was me thinking it was an all day job. :Jawdrop We really love it and I would highly recommend this company as they have been very good from start to...nearly finish, just the kitchen and hall to go on Thursday but that should be a lot easier for us. Anyway, thank goodness its done.

Now we can relax tonight hopefully, I expect OH will be asleep by 7.


----------



## GingerNinja

@Ali71 thank you lovely, I've booked a "man and van" now as it was only a little more than van hire and at least he can wrap/strap and do the lifting!

@huckybuck I'm sorry that Betty was so poorly that you had to let her go  it was the kindest thing to do.

@Charity glad it went without a hitch, you should really update with pics


----------



## Ali71

Oh no..I'm so sorry @huckybuck what a shame she was too poorly  Rest in peace Betty x
@Charity.. yippeee, that's a huge weight off I'm sure! They did my mums' in record time too, they don't hang about! 
@GingerNinja perfect (that was what the guys did for us, sooo much less stress)!


----------



## lymorelynn

Very proud Grandma moment.
Our 22 year old grand-daughter has just got her final uni results - 2:1 in medical neuroscience :Jawdrop :Headphone Brain box :Hilarious


----------



## Cully

huckybuck said:


> Well sadly my little Betty couldn’t be saved. On a scale of how poorly 1-5 she was 1 so it was kinder to euthanize.
> 
> I am having a PM to see if we can find out what was wrong so the vet will call me later - he’s not charging me but I think he wanted to know more than me.
> 
> I don’t know if I am so used to cat prices or my local vets being so expensive but I actually queried the consult/euthanize/cremation as it seemed so cheap!!!
> 
> RIP Little one - your life was very short for one of my girls but you did have a happy one xx


So sad. It might help a little to find out what was wrong. I'm sure she had a happy life, albeit short. RIP chookie.


----------



## Cully

I'm way to late in the day to be wishing happy anything. This morning I got up to and went into the junk cupboard to get something, only to realise I had soggy feet.
Long story short, I had to call the emergency plumber out as the cupboard has a lot of water pipes in there and the electricity meter and fuseboard. 
I spent the morning with no electric (I turned it off for safety) and emptying out said cupboard. Boy I've got a lot of stuff. Sadly some of the boxes were wet and had to be chucked, plus a pc monitor which I was storing. the carpet in there was soaked.
When the plumber came he said said all the pipework and wiring were a complete mess and needed redoing from scratch. I could see what he meant as there were so many pipe joins it looked like spaghetti junction.
Anyway he said it would be treated as urgent so hoping someone will be round tomorrow. Electric is safe to have back on.
Misty has loved it of course, exploring all the boxes I had dragged out, and an empty, normally off limits, closet.
Ooh I'm tired, and aching all over. Definitely something quick and easy with chips tonight.


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> We have survived the day though Bunty is still AWOL outside and even Toppy has been out most of the time and is suspicious to come indoors as if its not his home.
> 
> I can't believe they did three rooms in three and a half hours so were gone by lunchtime and there was me thinking it was an all day job. :Jawdrop We really love it and I would highly recommend this company as they have been very good from start to...nearly finish, just the kitchen and hall to go on Thursday but that should be a lot easier for us. Anyway, thank goodness its done.
> 
> Now we can relax tonight hopefully, I expect OH will be asleep by 7.


Ooh I'm so pleased everything went so well, such a relief for you. Hopefully T & B will happily accept the changes and soon settle back in.


----------



## ewelsh

Congratulations to your granddaughter @lymorelynn thats amazing


----------



## ewelsh

Ummmmm not sure I like this new layout……..


----------



## Ali71

Cully said:


> I'm way to late in the day to be wishing happy anything. This morning I got up to and went into the junk cupboard to get something, only to realise I had soggy feet.
> Long story short, I had to call the emergency plumber out as the cupboard has a lot of water pipes in there and the electricity meter and fuseboard.
> I spent the morning with no electric (I turned it off for safety) and emptying out said cupboard. Boy I've got a lot of stuff. Sadly some of the boxes were wet and had to be chucked, plus a pc monitor which I was storing. the carpet in there was soaked.
> When the plumber came he said said all the pipework and wiring were a complete mess and needed redoing from scratch. I could see what he meant as there were so many pipe joins it looked like spaghetti junction.
> Anyway he said it would be treated as urgent so hoping someone will be round tomorrow. Electric is safe to have back on.
> Misty has loved it of course, exploring all the boxes I had dragged out, and an empty, normally off limits, closet.
> Ooh I'm tired, and aching all over. Definitely something quick and easy with chips tonight.


oh no @Cully… what a day! Hopefully sorted out soon for you.

We are all late today, I thought everyone was having a lie in 🤣 don’t be daft, we have CATS! 
just trying to work out using this new site…


----------



## lymorelynn

ewelsh said:


> Ummmmm not sure I like this new layout……..


There's a whole discussion and help in navigating the new stuff over in the technical help section - click on the lines just before your profile avatar and scroll down the list to find it if you're stuck with anything


----------



## urbantigers

Ooh this is a bit difficult to read! 1st thing that I noticed is that clicking on the title of this thread now takes me to page 1 of a 65 page thread and not to the last post I read. So I will have missed loads no doubt.

I had a crummy night last night. Went to bed at about 11 and got up about 12.30 for a cup of (fruit) tea and some morphine. Back to bed and after a lot of tossing and turning I did eventually drop off. Woken by Kito at his usual time so scrapped plans for today as I really needed to try to get a bit more sleep. I have just been to a garden centre and done a few bits like getting my tyre pressure checked on the car. Had quite a nice day in the end. Tomorrow I will hopefully do what i wanted to do today (go to Martin Mere).


----------



## AstroKitties

urbantigers said:


> Ooh this is a bit difficult to read! 1st thing that I noticed is that clicking on the title of this thread now takes me to page 1 of a 65 page thread and not to the last post I read. So I will have missed loads no doubt.


Was annoyingly doing this to me too but then thought to mark all threads as read and have started afresh.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Good Evening  Think this new format is going to take a while to get used to - but I will persevere

Did an extra shift at the charity shop this morning and then had to visit the garage to book car in for MOT, service and new engine fan unit - it's been playing up for ages and I simply haven't got round to booking it in for a replacement unit to be fitted.



urbantigers said:


> Ooh this is a bit difficult to read! 1st thing that I noticed is that clicking on the title of this thread now takes me to page 1 of a 65 page thread and not to the last post I read. So I will have missed loads no doubt.


 If the topic has more than 1 page of answers you should see the number of pages following the title - just click on the last one and it takes you to the last page; the same as the previous version of the forum.


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Well this all looks a bit weird. Hope it looks better when I get my laptop back


----------



## Tigermoon

ewelsh said:


> Ummmmm not sure I like this new layout……..


Me either, it's ghastly. I'm gutted that the 'Cat Forums' heading can't now be used to see all of the cat forum sections, it just takes you to the main PF homepage so you have to scroll down to the cat section. I'm liking the addition of emoji to the like button, but it doesn't read anywhere near as well as it used to. I suppose we'll get used to it.


----------



## oliviarussian

Just testing, Happy Summer Solstice everyone


----------



## SbanR

I'm TOTALLY LOST!!!!!!
WAAAAHHHHHH!!!!!!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Morning....! Oh, hang on. Maybe not 

Just having a look, can't see too much different to be honest except the colours and a slight difference in the navigation.


----------



## GingerNinja

Evening!

I'm hurting after doing weeding but hopefully have not overdone it. I need so many plants for my border but finances will not allow established plants. It will have to be small plants and a work in progress!

I'm hoping to sleep well tonight after sweating buckets this afternoon 

Is it usual for a blackbird to sunbathe? I've had a little one sitting on the ground with it's wings stretched out and was a bit worried about it?!


----------



## GingerNinja

The stickies are not so obvious now are they


----------



## SbanR

GingerNinja said:


> Evening!
> 
> I'm hurting after doing weeding but hopefully have not overdone it. I need so many plants for my border but finances will not allow established plants. It will have to be small plants and a work in progress!
> 
> I'm hoping to sleep well tonight after sweating buckets this afternoon
> 
> Is it usual for a blackbird to sunbathe? I've had a little one sitting on the ground with it's wings stretched out and was a bit worried about it?!


Yes. Saw one sunbathing this evening too. It knew when Ollie was approaching as it lifted its head, decided Ollie was too close for comfort and took off


----------



## huckybuck

GingerNinja said:


> Evening!
> 
> I'm hurting after doing weeding but hopefully have not overdone it. I need so many plants for my border but finances will not allow established plants. It will have to be small plants and a work in progress!
> 
> I'm hoping to sleep well tonight after sweating buckets this afternoon
> 
> Is it usual for a blackbird to sunbathe? I've had a little one sitting on the ground with it's wings stretched out and was a bit worried about it?!



It’s normal!!! They love the sun - the chooks do it too.


----------



## huckybuck

Eughhhhhh not good morning.

Cannot get used to the site navigation. It’s all mixed in together. 

And how on earth do you get rid of the annoying banner asking if you want push notifications. I’m not sure so said not now but it won’t accept it as an answer and the blinking banner won’t go!!


----------



## urbantigers

huckybuck said:


> Eughhhhhh not good morning.
> 
> Cannot get used to the site navigation. It’s all mixed in together.
> 
> And how on earth do you get rid of the annoying banner asking if you want push notifications. I’m not sure so said not now but it won’t accept it as an answer and the blinking banner won’t go!!


I’m not getting any banner asking for push notifications? I don’t like this but I suspect I will get used to it once teething problems are sorted.

Mosi woke me this morning (or maybe I was already awake ) at 4.40 but at least he was quiet. Kito started and then seemed to realise he was too early so held off for a whole10 minutes 🤨. I got up at 5 and have given him a cuddle and tried to have a bit of a play but he wasn’t in the mood for play apparently. I’m making him wait until at least 5.45 for food. He’s not going to learn that making a noise gets him breakfast.

The sun is struggling to get through this morning so not sure what sort of day it will be. I wonder whether the past 2 days have been summer. Done and dusted. I am determined to go to Martin Mere today. I had a better night last night, relatively speaking, but I am going to still go back to bed for a bit and set my alarm for about 8. I hope I don’t oversleep as I really want to have a few days out this week since I’m not in work. I don’t want to waste it all but at the same time I don’t want to go back to work more tired than when I left. Sleeping all week is an attractive proposition tbh.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Good morning, I’m off today and Oscar was pretty quiet this morning (though he ate very well yesterday and had some more in the early hours, which may explain it). However I’m very busy and have to squeeze a run in before the dentist and hygienist and then the GP. So I’ll be round and about until midday, then nothing…and I’m having my tea cooked for me tonight by pals who are back from holidays  

It’s sunny, looks like a little breeze…might get a chance to do a bit of garden stuff later. Have a good day, everyone.


----------



## Charity

Good morning on this sunny day. I think that is all that is good about it. Will refrain from commenting on this new site until we've had a few days to get used to it as I remember we all felt the same last time it changed. 

Went to bed at 11.45 last night absolutely tired out then the blessed smoke alarm started beeping loudly at 12.40 every 30 seconds because the battery is worn out. 

Not sure what today will bring. Last night we got involved in a desperation situation with our two vey unwell neighbours who can't cope with their two dogs, haven't for a long time, and wanted them taken away last night so I was phoning people and rescues for a couple of hours. I managed to find a charity who can help them on Thursday but its a very emotional and difficult situation. 

On top of that, we are getting ready for the rest of the flooring to be laid tomorrow so clearing our kitchen out today. Suffice it to say we are both highly stressed. 

Hope you all have a good day folks.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Good Morning  

I haven't found much to like abut this new version yet either - I especially don't like that smilies don't stay "open" and that I have to reload them each time I want to use one !

Must go shopping this morning - food cupboards beginning to resemble Mother Hubbard's  Then think I might visit the car wash as my car is covered with the last lot of Saharan dust/sand that came down a few days back and now looks more pink than red 

@Charity - nearly at the finishing line now and soon be back to normal (just remember to keep breathing in the meantime !)


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh that’s sad @Charity  I hope that situation is sorted soon for them.

@Bertie'sMum my car is the same. Might have to get husband to wash it again


----------



## lymorelynn

Good morning 🌞
I think the new layout is rather bland and boring but we'll see how it goes.
I spent yesterday rearranging the furniture in the lounge and then put it all back to how it was 🤣 Surprisingly few cat toys under the sofas! 
Today I'm popping over to my step-daughter's to drop off her wedding anniversary card and my son-in-law's birthday card which I forgot to give them on Sunday. They live less than five miles away but I'm still considering going on the bus rather than by car - free bus pass v the price of petrol!
Have a good day everyone


----------



## Ali71

Good Morning
Well I'm a bit disorientated for all sorts of reasons! Not sure about this layout but if it's the only way we can all stick together and chat then we will have to try 
Had a very stressful afternoon yesterday (work) which morphed into the evening and was still stressed at 9 last night when we are normally on a wind down.... we have our big show on Friday as well, and my parents are coming to look after the fur-kids, so I've got to think about what to get in for them, is this clean, beds done, pack for me and husband etc. So Milo starts at 2.30 today, I got up as usual to drink tea and try to get back to sleep but the latter never happened as my mind went back to last night!

Luckily I think we are getting there with the initial work stress thing, just travelling and exhibiting to go 😆 I do feel sorry for my parents because I doubt Milo will give them a day off either...I'll pop the parasol up in the garden so they can have a snooze in the shade.

I might not get time to post for a few days so I hope you all enjoy some sunshine and look after yourselves... good luck for the rest of the house tomorrow @Charity
@Bertie'sMum mine is being valeted this morning 
At least it will be nice and tidy for my journey. I'm looking forward to 3 + hours in the car to sing my heart out!!

xx


----------



## Cully

SbanR said:


> I'm TOTALLY LOST!!!!!!
> WAAAAHHHHHH!!!!!!!


Me too. I feel like contacting 'confused .com'. It's hard work ploughing through all the threads to locate what used to be at your fingertips. And I resent the implication I need guiding/suggestions to find content which might be interesting, instead of making my own choices.
I really hope it gets easier.


----------



## huckybuck

Morning.
My Dad is 84 and he’s wearing me out 
Took him to Bletchley Park yesterday and he still didn’t go to bed til almost midnight. I am shattered 🤣

He and Mr HB are doing a few holes today and I’m going to walk with them. I might see if I can do a half swing at some point and see how the shoulder holds up! It’s doing well although I’ve missed physio this week so fingers crossed.

Gorgeous day but looks a hot one! 

Still really annoyed with this format but trying. Blinking banner still there and keep getting a funny blue vertical line on the left hand side when typing - what’s that about???


----------



## huckybuck

Cully said:


> Me too. I feel like contacting 'confused .com'. It's hard work ploughing through all the threads to locate what used to be at your fingertips. And I resent the implication I need guiding/suggestions to find content which might be interesting, instead of making my own choices.
> I really hope it gets easier.


Exactly this!!! The colours and all that don’t bother me but the ease of navigating does. Not sure it will encourage me to move around and post in as many threads as much.


----------



## GingerNinja

Good morning. It's looking to be a scorcher!

I have to finish weeding the extended border on the left of the garden so will do that soon before it gets too hot. Then off to the garden centre to see what plants they have, if not I will order from Crocus.

I need to get more insect repellent too... why do they love the taste of me! 🥺

Hope everyone's day goes well xx


----------



## urbantigers

Bertie'sMum said:


> Good Morning
> 
> I haven't found much to like abut this new version yet either - I especially don't like that smilies don't stay "open" and that I have to reload them each time I want to use one !


Now you see I like that! I used to get annoyed that they stayed open as it took up too much of the screen when on phone or ipad.

The green site was like a warm comforting blanket I could wrap around me when drinking my morning coffee and catch with everyone, read a few dog threads for my dog fix etc. but now it just seems bland and vast and weird. Nothing draws me in, if that makes sense. But I also know that I am very resistant to change and that sometimes I just have to suck it up and make it work.


----------



## ewelsh

Morning


I somehow turned this page onto black background,,, not good for the eyes. We will get used to this new layout because we have no choice unless we leave, but the adverts on the right side are sooooo blinking annoying and I’m not paying to block them.

Libby woke me at 3.00am and threw up a fur ball right on the back of my head and pillow so I was washing my hair and changing my pillowcase at 3.15am.  She then skipped away happy as Larry.

Off to dentist today to pick up my trays then vets with Dolly for her annual vaccination.


lovely sunny day here.


Have a good day everyone.




Guys quick way to cat chat, - top right next to NEW are lines, click and find cat forum, much quicker, if any ads flashing there will be a tiny x top right corner, that will get rid of top advert but I have a strong feeling that every time you refresh a page you will get a new advert. X


----------



## urbantigers

I don’t have any ads or empty space on the right now. The thread fills the screen nicely and it all looks better. I don’t know whether it’s ipad specific but I have Aa at the top in the address bar. By selecting A, everything gets a bit bigger and fills the screen without that bar thing on the right.


----------



## GingerNinja

ewelsh said:


> Guys quick way to cat chat, - top right next to NEW are lines, click and find cat forum, much quicker, if any ads flashing there will be a tiny x top right corner, that will get rid of top advert but I have a strong feeling that every time you refresh a page you will get a new advert. X


If you click on the forum pages that you regularly look at, e.g. Cat Chat, then click follow forum - when you click on menu lines, all those pages are at the top of the menu __


----------



## Mrs Funkin

huckybuck said:


> Morning.
> My Dad is 84 and he’s wearing me out
> Took him to Bletchley Park yesterday and he still didn’t go to bed til almost midnight. I am shattered 🤣
> 
> He and Mr HB are doing a few holes today and I’m going to walk with them. I might see if I can do a half swing at some point and see how the shoulder holds up! It’s doing well although I’ve missed physio this week so fingers crossed.
> 
> Gorgeous day but looks a hot one!
> 
> Still really annoyed with this format but trying. Blinking banner still there and keep getting a funny blue vertical line on the left hand side when typing - what’s that about???


Have you tried a different browser HB? Worth a go I reckon. Sometimes things just aren’t optimised properly for every browser (yes they should be but they just aren’t).


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hygienist and dentist done and dusted - this is me now 










(Not bad for a dental phobe who didn’t go for 16 years!)


----------



## Charity

Mrs Funkin said:


> Hygienist and dentist done and dusted - this is me now
> 
> View attachment 573413
> 
> 
> (Not bad for a dental phobe who didn’t go for 16 years!)


Well done @Mrs Funkin, I'm a DP as well.


----------



## Ali71

Did you get a treat for being "such a good girl" @Mrs Funkin x


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Ali71 said:


> Did you get a treat for being "such a good girl" @Mrs Funkin x


Yes, I’m now sat waiting for my GP appointment


----------



## Ali71

Mrs Funkin said:


> Yes, I’m now sat waiting for my GP appointment


Heck, a real medical once-over today for you!!


----------



## ewelsh

Mrs Funkin said:


> Hygienist and dentist done and dusted - this is me now
> 
> View attachment 573413
> 
> 
> (Not bad for a dental phobe who didn’t go for 16 years!)




Well done @Mrs Funkin 16years  wow thats a long time. They should have given you a sticker


I love going to the hygienist keeps my pearly whites lovely. I dont mind the dentist actually, my problem is I have a small mouth ( husband disagrees ) plus my dentist has big fingers, so its tricky on times. X


----------



## ewelsh

Mrs Funkin said:


> Yes, I’m now sat waiting for my GP appointment




good grief your getting it all done today, opticians later?


----------



## TonyG

ewelsh said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> I somehow turned this page onto black background,,, not good for the eyes. We will get used to this new layout because we have no choice unless we leave, but the adverts on the right side are sooooo blinking annoying and I’m not paying to block them.
> 
> Libby woke me at 3.00am and threw up a fur ball right on the back of my head and pillow so I was washing my hair and changing my pillowcase at 3.15am.  She then skipped away happy as Larry.
> 
> Off to dentist today to pick up my trays then vets with Dolly for her annual vaccination.
> 
> 
> lovely sunny day here.
> 
> 
> Have a good day everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guys quick way to cat chat, - top right next to NEW are lines, click and find cat forum, much quicker, if any ads flashing there will be a tiny x top right corner, that will get rid of top advert but I have a strong feeling that every time you refresh a page you will get a new advert. X


You don’t have to pay. Whether a PC or phone/tablet, just download AdBlock for free, it takes care of most adverts.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Haha @ewelsh I've been good and have been going every six months for the last four years. It’s much better now for me - I just hate teeth. I’m lucky really I had a root filling (and later an ordinary filling) after all that time, I think the dentist was a bit annoyed  

No opticians, I did that earlier in the year - have to go yearly due to my cataracts! I think I’m ready for the knackers yard as my dad would have said


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Mrs Funkin said:


> Haha @ewelsh I've been good and have been going every six months for the last four years. It’s much better now for me - I just hate teeth. I’m lucky really I had a root filling (and later an ordinary filling) after all that time, I think the dentist was a bit annoyed
> 
> No opticians, I did that earlier in the year - have to go yearly due to my cataracts! I think I’m ready for the knackers yard as my dad would have said


With all I've had going on in the last 6 months I told my sister the other day that I'm definitely past my sell by date and am now officially falling apart


----------



## UnderThePaw

Good morning (ish! )all!

Just home yesterday after the most wonderful little holiday - first time we have been on holiday in 3 years! Just a long weekend a couple of hours away but was the whole extended family (including dogs!) in a big house and it was super relaxing. My 2 year old daughter’s first ever holiday! 

Also Rosie & Theo’s first ever holiday… they seemed to do ok at the cattery, they settled quite well on arrival at it and were very glad to have their own beds with them. The report was that they ate well and did ok, though Theo was more nervous throughout, and think both of them took the owner by surprise with their climbing and jumping antics - doesn’t surprise me as they’re acrobats in their catio and they definitely treated their wee pen the same. Was so happy to get them back home and they settled back down in no time enjoying their home comforts so we’re all happily reunited!

hope everyone doing ok!


----------



## urbantigers

I am a dental phone too. Not been for years. My dentist went from nhs to private years ago and at the time it was hard to find an nhs one so I didn’t try too hard. Not been since and I really do need to.

I’ve had a really nice day at Martin Mere but why do I always get sunburnt? I never seem to learn. I did put some sunscreen on before I left but it was only factor 20 and it’s a few years old so I’m not sure it would be effective anyway. At one point the sun was beating down on me and I could almost see my arms frying in front of my eyes (right arm in particular is stretched out operating my scooter). I went on the reedbed walk which is marked as not suitable for wheelchairs (I see that as a challenge rather than advice) and I got stuck a few times. The ground was so parched there were quite a few dips in one area and my back wheels kept getting stuck. A nice couple helped me the first time then I had to help myself but fortunately I am able to get out of the scooter, put it into brake off/pushing mode and shove it enough to get the back wheels out of trouble.

Need to go and hosepipe the garden now.


----------



## huckybuck

Mrs Funkin said:


> Have you tried a different browser HB? Worth a go I reckon. Sometimes things just aren’t optimised properly for every browser (yes they should be but they just aren’t).


I used to use chrome but got fed up of the ads so installed Brave the other day which was great. No ads. But now I can’t do anything on that because of the stupid banner. So have had to use chrome again.

Does ad block work for Chrome?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Husband says yes ad blockers work for Chrome @huckybuck


----------



## huckybuck

Thank you Mr F ♥ is there one you’d recommend? I think Ad Block is only for Safari?


----------



## TonyG

huckybuck said:


> Thank you Mr F ♥ is there one you’d recommend? I think Ad Block is only for Safari?


Did you see the link I posted for you on the other thread? That was a Chrome extension, works on anything I think


----------



## huckybuck

Tony Gussin said:


> Did you see the link I posted for you on the other thread? That was a Chrome extension, works on anything I think


Off to check it now


----------



## Tigermoon

Good morning!!! 

I expect I'll be the first post today as you can't get any earlier than 12am  What, you might ask, am I doing up at this hour?. Well I'm listening to two Muntjac's screaming blue murder at each other down in the woods!!! Plus it's too hot to sleep, and I'm sure I can hear a combine harvester at work somewhere out there too, so sleep is alluding me.


----------



## TonyG

Tigermoon said:


> Good morning!!!
> 
> I expect I'll be the first post today as you can't get any earlier than 12am  What, you might ask, am I doing up at this hour?. Well I'm listening to two Muntjac's screaming blue murder at each other down in the woods!!! Plus it's too hot to sleep, and I'm sure I can hear a combine harvester at work somewhere out there too, so sleep is alluding me.


I know the feeling! And when I do go to bed I’ll have a hot cat laying on me 🙄


----------



## Charity

Morning one and all. It was a hot night. Got woken up at 5.20 by sounds of a furball so jumped out of bed and picked up the first thing I could find and shoved it under Toppy's nose...phew! Just missed the new carpet. 🧐 I can see this will be a challenge. 

Yesterday was frustrating. I managed to find a rescue to take my neighbour's dogs and someone was ready to come straight away then things didn't go as planned so its an ongoing situation. 😒

We worked like Trojans clearing the kitchen and moving the heavy appliances and cleaning under the fridge, washing machine etc. There was more dog hair there than you could shake a stick at. 🐶 I'm amazed we have only found one fluffy mouse and two plastic balls while doing all this moving, I thought there would be more. 🐱

At least today is the last day thank goodness. Bunty will have to stay in today and hide somewhere as its likely going to rain most of the afternoon so i forbid her to sit outside under a dripping bush. 

OH has already brought me tea in bed, though, of course I am not in bed. Talking of which, our new ones come on Tuesday...hooray. Then we can get back to normal hopefully.

Are you still awake @Tigermoon? 🥴

Have a good day everyone and may all your problems be little ones.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Good morning all, it’s glum looking but cooler today. Oscar had a funny turn yesterday, sort of stumbled twice, then had his hand by his face, so I scooped him up and whisked him inside - where he proceeded to be fine and scoff a bowl of jelly. We are off to see Annette the Vet today, already booked in for repeat bloods to check his thyroid, so that’s good timing. I suspect she will just say to monitor him. Perhaps we will end up with hyperthyroid to deal with today - and then epilepsy further along the line. Blimey. I’ll update his thread later. 

My day should bring a run with pal, then it’s shopping day, then vet at 4pm. Hopefully not too much of a list today…especially as I went to a funny shop about five miles away yesterday (I was halfway there at GP) which sells the most bizarre things but most importantly, Elke’s biscuits (the original “cow biscuits” from my childhood)…including chocolate malted milks  you can’t get the proper ones anywhere else that I know of.

I hope everyone has a lovely day, whether it brings hefting furniture, or reading a book. Don’t forget to do at least one thing that makes you happy


----------



## lymorelynn

Good morning.
Early for me 🤣 
The girls are still fast asleep, pinning me down in a triangular position 😹 
Just done a couple of mod things on here - @TonyG I hope that's how you wanted it? 
I should have been going to London but now that's off I don't really have any plans for the day.
Hope all goes well with the kitchen floor @Charity and young Oscar Woo's visit to the vet doesn't turn up anything unsuspected @Mrs Funkin 
Have a good day everyone


----------



## GingerNinja

Good morning cat chatters 

It was a bit misty first thing but the sun has cleared that now.
This morning I may plant out what I bought yesterday before the heat hits then maybe visit my aunt this afternoon, she wants to show me the roses I bought her at Xmas.

I hope that Oscar gets on okay at the vet @Mrs Funkin 

Have a lovely day all x


----------



## UnderThePaw

Good morning all. I am really enjoying life getting back to a steady enough pace after a busy time that I can enjoy a good morning. I was planning to be out at the farm with the pony by now but alas I’m stuck here under a couple of cats with my morning coffee!  Moving really soon I promise. Have a lovely day all.


----------



## Tigermoon

Charity said:


> Are you still awake @Tigermoon? 🥴


Luckily by the time you'd posted this I had managed to drop off. 

Vet for me again today as I found one of my cats has something wrong with the skin on her back legs 

Better news was that Frosty passed the vet with flying colours at his post op check yesterday evening. 

The bathroom is almost finished, hopefully today will be the day which will make things a lot easier.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Good Morning  
Can't stop long as after another crappy night I overslept and am now running late for charity shop shift  Hoping to get out into the garden this afternoon for some overdue deadheading but if the rain gets here first that will have to wait until tomorrow.

@Mrs Funkin good luck at the vets today - I'm sure that if Oscar's batts his eyelashes at Annette she'll pronounce him fit and well 

@Tigermoon I've been debating a new bathroom since I moved in here 9 years ago but don't think I could put up with the mess and upheaval


----------



## ewelsh

Good sunny morning everyone!

Another one who struggled to sleep last night, it didn’t help that Libby wanted to warm mummy’s neck. 

Good luck to new floors, good luck Oscar Woo. Glad frosty is better, hope your other cat will be ok @Tigermoon 


@lymorelynn I see a lot of stickies have been removed…. Much better x


----------



## Ali71

Morning yawning (literally)
I am seriously tired, very little sleep last night as my mind was reeling with everything that needs doing in preparation for our trip...plus I had to nuke the house this morning before my parents arrive, most of which couldn't be done till a)we got out of the bed and b) I'd showered, sorted cats etc. Add to that an emergency job for us last minute yesterday so poor OH has had even less sleep.

I'll be leaving for Sheffield in a bit, taking a nice drive up there with plenty of singing and then lunch and maybe even an afternoon nap on arrival! Tomorrow is the big day 😍 Had a mini panic last night after double checking the parking situation at the hotel, which they can't guarantee a space. Luckily I managed to find a different (nicer) hotel a bit further out 

@Mrs Funkin good luck at the vets with Mr O
@Charity the end is in sight...

Enjoy the lovely weather everyone x


----------



## urbantigers

Good morning. I went back to bed for a bit more sleep after Kito o clock so a later start for me today. I did want to be moving a bit sooner but I intend to enjoy my week off work and that means not having too stringent a schedule. Kito was early as usual and again wouldn’t settle after breakfast. The pair of them were being annoying with Mosi alternating between taunting Kito or coming to bed and proceeding to wash his bum 2 inches from my face. Kito satisfied himself with just shouting. Eventually everyone calmed down and I was able to get a bit more sleep. Still feel really tired though.

I hope Oscar is ok @Mrs Funkin 

I am going to try to not get sunburnt today. Seems a simple aim for the ay. It looks like it’s going to be another hot one here today.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well I’m doing a pretty good impression of being a drowned rat…crikey! Got a bit soaked on my run.

@Bertie'sMum You know Oscar so well - of course he will bat his little lashes at Annette and all will be well (she says hopefully!).

Right. The grocery shopping awaits…!


----------



## vivien

Good morning all. I hope you are all keeping well.  The boys love being out the garden. But I am pretty worried about them being out there. As I have been telling buffie. Someone in a house behind us is growing canibbis, and the smell is horrendout. I have been getting terrible headaches over it. Our neighbours won’t even open their doors and windows over it. None of us want to report them as these people can be very dangerous. We never see police on our estate any more, since the police got petrol thrown over them when chasing someone on a stolen motorbike.
I want to put a couple of pictures of the boys on. But I don’t know how to with the new site
viv xx


----------



## huckybuck

Morning all. 
Well Dad went home last night and much as I love him I did breathe a little sigh of relief. He’s 84 and very fit and with it but does need watching. 

The first thing I did when he left was was the stair carpet as there were dirty marks in all the vertical steps which I worked out was where he’d kicked his shoes against going up and down!!!

Today’s job is to venture into his bedroom and see what damage has been done there - I just shut the door on it yesterday lol!

Well I managed to sort of swing a club a few times yesterday. It was a bit odd as what I thought would hurt didn’t and what I didn’t think would hurt did! But I did manage to hit a couple of good half shots and putting was ok so that’s a start. 

I’m a bit sore today but go physio in a mo which is good as she’ll hopefully sort me out. Can’t wait to tell her I was on the course yesterday as I know she’ll be pleased.

I’m still trying to get to grips with this forum -seems like it’s taking a lot longer to navigate and do things but hopefully that will speed up as I get used to it.

Have a good day everyone! Hope vet visits go well for those that are heading that way!


----------



## TonyG

lymorelynn said:


> Good morning.
> Early for me 🤣
> The girls are still fast asleep, pinning me down in a triangular position 😹
> Just done a couple of mod things on here - @TonyG I hope that's how you wanted it?
> I should have been going to London but now that's off I don't really have any plans for the day.
> Hope all goes well with the kitchen floor @Charity and young Oscar Woo's visit to the vet doesn't turn up anything unsuspected @Mrs Funkin
> Have a good day everyone


That’ll be fine, many thanks Lynn ☺


----------



## Bertie'sMum

vivien said:


> Good morning all. I hope you are all keeping well.  The boys love being out the garden. But I am pretty worried about them being out there. As I have been telling buffie. Someone in a house behind us is growing canibbis, and the smell is horrendout. I have been getting terrible headaches over it. Our neighbours won’t even open their doors and windows over it. None of us want to report them as these people can be very dangerous. We never see police on our estate any more, since the police got petrol thrown over them when chasing someone on a stolen motorbike.
> I want to put a couple of pictures of the boys on. But I don’t know how to with the new site
> viv xx


If you go over to the topic about the new format there are a few posts there about how to upload photos


----------



## Cully

Good 2.30(very late I know) in the afternoon everyone. Well I've managed to arrange for someone to come out tomorrow and have a look at my leaky pipework, so hope she will approve the work needed.
I spent today, from 6am !!!, stripping all the carpet out of the closet. It wasn't too wet so reusable and it's drying outside. I then pulled up and binned all the lino that was down. The concrete floor is a real mess so I've been using a wallpaper scraper on it to get rid of as much gunge as possible. I've sprinkled bicarb all over, hoping it will absorb any moisture left on the floor but it's a lot drier now, and smells better.
I ache all over. I know exercise is supposed to be good for you and I've been up and down kneeling on the floor so many times my thighs should be rock hard  .My back however feels like jelly.
Hope everyone is having a good day. I'm still struggling with the new layout so sorry if I miss anything important. 
Nice pearlies @Mrs Funkin , hope your gp appointment goes well.
@huckybuck ,  You dad sounds marvellous. Lovely to hear someone his age has so much get up and go. Sorry to hear you shoulder is giving you gyp. Have you got any exercise the physio gave you to do at home?
Apologies to anyone I've left out. Promise to do better next time. Or at least when I get more used to the new PF.
Hope the rest of the day goes well for everybody. xx


----------



## huckybuck

Don’t know how but I missed your “leaky pipes” eughhhhh what a pain.

Just been going through all that here as well and it’s a nightmare. I hope it hasn’t caused too much damage and hope the plumber can stop it happening again. We’ve had them out four times now. Last time they put down leak stop so hoping that’s the end of it.

We still have a ceiling to re plaster but that’s another story.

Ok and this is very weird but you know “that smell” of the leak and concrete - I sort of like it 😱


----------



## Charity

What a week of maintenance problems for some. @Cully, a good dollop of Deep Heat for you tonight. 😋 

Today, is not a good day like the other day. this laminate laying is so so noisy, the chap has been wearing ear defenders some of the time so we took a leaf out of Bunty's book and all escaped to the garden this morning as it was right outside every room. Toppy came back in for a nap at lunchtime but went out again, then it started to rain quite heavily so he's braved it and is in the bedroom with me and gone into his bed to try and nap...good luck with that Toppy. 😄 Bunty has come in a couple of times then legged it again and remains in hiding and getting wet under her bush. 😏 It's beginning to grate on my nerves now its been going on for four hours or more. 🥴 

OH got sandwiches in for lunch and got me a bag of Cadbury's Chocolate Buttons, he knows the way to my heart. 😋Scoffed half already. 🤗

I feel as if this day will never end. 😩 One cheery thing, I won't have to bore you with the riveting tales of carpeting any more after today. Watch out for the next mini series called 'Riveting Tales of Beds' on Tuesday. 😂

@Ali71, hope you have a successful day tomorrow.


----------



## Cully

huckybuck said:


> Don’t know how but I missed your “leaky pipes” eughhhhh what a pain.
> 
> Just been going through all that here as well and it’s a nightmare. I hope it hasn’t caused too much damage and hope the plumber can stop it happening again. We’ve had them out four times now. Last time they put down leak stop so hoping that’s the end of it.
> 
> We still have a ceiling to re plaster but that’s another story.
> 
> Ok and this is very weird but you know how that smell” of the leak and concrete - I sort of like it 😱


Yea, weird . The smell I'm tryng to get rid of is bloomin' mould!!! Now all the wet stuff is up that should help a lot.
I love tarmac when it's still wet.


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> What a week of maintenance problems for some. @Cully, a good dollop of Deep Heat for you tonight. 😋
> 
> Today, is not a good day like the other day. this laminate laying is so so noisy, the chap has been wearing ear defenders some of the time so we took a leaf out of Bunty's book and all escaped to the garden this morning as it was right outside every room. Toppy came back in for a nap at lunchtime but went out again, then it started to rain quite heavily so he's braved it and is in the bedroom with me and gone into his bed to try and nap...good luck with that Toppy. 😄 Bunty has come in a couple of times then legged it again and remains in hiding and getting wet under her bush. 😏 It's beginning to grate on my nerves now its been going on for four hours or more. 🥴
> 
> OH got sandwiches in for lunch and got me a bag of Cadbury's Chocolate Buttons, he knows the way to my heart. 😋Scoffed half already. 🤗
> 
> I feel as if this day will never end. 😩 One cheery thing, I won't have to bore you with the riveting tales of carpeting any more after today. Watch out for the next mini series called 'Riveting Tales of Beds' on Tuesday. 😂
> 
> @Ali71, hope you have a successful day tomorrow.


Oh dear, well as the saying goes, 'you have to take the rough with the smooth'. I guess yesterday was the smooth.
Day almost over now and then it's peace and quiet. Poor T&B. any awful noise here and Moo disappears. It must be so grating on their hearing, especially when it goes on for so long.
At least you have a few days to prepare for the bed saga. although I do hope there is no actual riveting taking place or I shall wonder what your new beds are made of.


----------



## vivien

Bertie'sMum said:


> If you go over to the topic about the new format there are a few posts there about how to upload photos


Thank you. I will have a look. 
viv xx


----------



## urbantigers

Sorry so many maintenance issues. Hope yours gets sorted quickly @Cully. I hate it when things like that happen as I can’t do moving around of stuff or lifting carpets etc. The boys are pretty immune to noise. They both had to cope with the grand refit of 2018 which was very noisy - we were all holed up in the bedroom whilst all the noise went on just outside the door.

I’ve had a nice day out except that I exited Tatton Park by a different exit to that I normally use and had no idea how to get home! Should have set sat nav at the start not after I’d been driving around the Cheshire countryside for half an hour at rush hour. Eventually got home but later than usual and the boys were not impressed with my lateness. Mosi was sat in the kitchen window looking out for me and he voiced his displeasure as soon as my key went in the lock. However, they are now fed and watered, litter trays have been scooped and I’m sat with a glass of wine thinking I should get on with supper. But I need a drink first!

I got to Tatton this morning, took off my glasses and realised I’d driven all the way there wearing my reading glasses….


----------



## Mrs Funkin

urbantigers said:


> Sorry so many maintenance issues. Hope yours gets sorted quickly @Cully. I hate it when things like that happen as I can’t do moving around of stuff or lifting carpets etc. The boys are pretty immune to noise. They both had to cope with the grand refit of 2018 which was very noisy - we were all holed up in the bedroom whilst all the noise went on just outside the door.
> 
> I’ve had a nice day out except that I exited Tatton Park by a different exit to that I normally use and had no idea how to get home! Should have set sat nav at the start not after I’d been driving around the Cheshire countryside for half an hour at rush hour. Eventually got home but later than usual and the boys were not impressed with my lateness. Mosi was sat in the kitchen window looking out for me and he voiced his displeasure as soon as my key went in the lock. However, they are now fed and watered, litter trays have been scooped and I’m sat with a glass of wine thinking I should get on with supper. But I need a drink first!
> 
> I got to Tatton this morning, took off my glasses and realised I’d driven all the way there wearing my reading glasses….


Oh I loved Tatton Park as a child - we went on school trips there.

Hope the furries have forgiven you


----------



## Ali71

Good Morning
My natural alarm clock came into play today and I’m sat up in my hotel bed drinking tea… well where else would I visit but this thread? 

A very long drive and tricky day yesterday, all told. OH didn’t get here till about 9.30 last night after much worse for him!

My parents are house and cat sitting while we are away but I checked-in on the boys last night and this morning… heart strings well and truly tugged.

















They are the wrong way round but bottom one was about 8 last night and the top one just now… I miss them so much and it looks like they miss us too.

We are going to get showered etc soon and leave here about 6 so we can be at the venue early to set up.

@Charity I hope you’re a bit less jangled today and can enjoy some peace..thank you for your kind wishes. The day has finally arrived and I’m nervous but excited 😬

@huckybuck glad you enjoyed a good swing again

Wishing you all a lovely day whatever you are up to xxx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh @Ali71  you’ll be back to them soon. Maybe they’ll let you have a little lie in as a treat when you get back. I hope the show goes brilliantly - have a great day.

So we were woken at 5 by the small furry alarm clock. Husband said yesterday, “how is it okay to wake up so early every day?”…he makes a good point to be fair. I dozed until my coffee arrived at 5:45. Work today for me, not particularly fancying it as I know what I’ve got coming up…! Still, I have to go as I spent £400 yesterday on food, petrol and vet bill - my money is evaporating at the moment. Oscar’s Sheba beef trays (currently can only get them in Morrisons) are 75p each now! My car (only a fiesta eco boost) wasn’t even bing bonging for petrol and cost me £71 to fill up. It was an £8 difference since I last filled up. I’m just lucky that I only drive to work and back ten times in four weeks, plus the supermarket - most other journeys we walk or cycle.

Have a good day everyone. May you all do something lovely


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Its FRIDAY! Yay. And my laptop is fixed so Im back on line properly - it hasn't helped this forum look any better 

Had my obligatory cuddle with Barney before getting up at 7am - hes really good, he always sleeps in to about 6.30am then comes and lies on me for a cuddle and tummy tickle, purring away. 

I really dont know what to do this weekend - had thought about York but the bloody train strikes have put an end to that. So, will have to think about it today and come up with a plan. 

Enjoy everyone!


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Good Morning  
I was originally up at 4am but after an early cuppa I managed to doze off again until 8.30. Lily has patrolled the garden, had her breakfast and has now gone back to bed Apart from visiting the car wash and deadheading in the garden I've nothing else planned for today - apart from the one job I always put off doing - the ironing


----------



## ewelsh

Good morning everyone

@Cully I missed your leak too!!!!! I have been there and it’s NOT funny. I hope not too much damage has been done and your bone dry soon.

@Ali71 awwww your boys will be ruined so try and enjoy yourselves.

@Charity you were up late last night, dont know why my text went through at that time, then you were up early this morning! Calmness can come back to your life now, until the bed saga.


Got crochet today swapped from yesterday. Library books to be returned before the library assistant gets me in a head lock a bit of shopping and back to gardening.


have a lovely day everyone xx


----------



## GingerNinja

Good morning.

@Cully I hope that your leak gets sorted, I had to get a leak detection company in a few weeks ago which cost a fortune but I think that they sorted my problem and the damp smell is finally going!

@Ali71 hope the trade show goes well.

A bit cloudy here this morning which I am grateful for... I was sooo hot last night! Cooked a stir-fry so I didn't use the oven but still got hot and didn't really cool down at all before bed. Then I woke at 3 and couldn't turn off my worrying brain 

I've got to call the handyman that came and quoted to build a false chimney breast and I really don't know what to do... He does a bit of everything, including making furniture, but when her came round he was asking ME how to do it 🥴. I told him roughly what I had seen on blogs and he said he would Google it 

So do I trust that he will do a good job or try and find someone else? I want it to look nice and thought it was quite a simple job!

Plans for today may involve another trip to garden centre and the highlight will be delivery of a garden hose


----------



## Cully

Morning everyone. Still smells a bit of mould but much better. Pipes are still leaking so I think I will get the work to fix it authorised. Fingers crossed. I shall know around lunchtime after the inspector has been.
Bloomin' leak in the communal laundry this morning. I reported it but that doesn't mean much. Trouble is the 3 washing machines backs onto the wall that is parallel to my flat . I don't know which machine is leaking. Being Friday I doubt anything will be done about it soon







.
Hope you all have a nice day and are making plans for something good at the weekend. xx


----------



## huckybuck

Morning all. 
Beautiful day here today but got a load of little jobs I need to do…post office, petrol, Waitrose, birthday pressie for Dad etc 

My shoulder is a tad sore after yesterday but not awful so it looks like I can start to think about getting back to golf a bit hurrah

I need to do something to start getting this weight off I’ve put on 🤣


----------



## urbantigers

Good morning! I hope everyone has a good day, whatever they are doing. I feel your pain @Mrs Funkin re fuel. I close my eyes and try not to look at how much I’m spending! I can try to use the car less (but I need it for everything) but nothing to be gained by not filling up. I have a ford c max so not massive but not small either. Last time it was about £75 but I already had quarter of a tank. I have been using the car more this week as I’ve been off work. I’m actually dreading getting my new car (ford galaxy) as I’m worried it will be a right fuel guzzler, although it is a hybrid. Given the state of the new car industry at the moment, god knows when I will actually get it.

I am having a lazy start to the day. Well, apart from Kito’s wake up call. I can’t remember the last time I actually set an alarm on my phone - I can rely on Kito to wake me early. To be fair, I did wake up just before 5, and he started just after 5 but only briefly. I was able to stay in bed dozing until 5.30. I then got up and read a bit on here to kill time until I fed them at 6, put the washing machine on and then went back to bed. Not had a proper lie in but have dozed a bit, cuddled Mosi a lot and listened to some of my audio book. I’m still sat in my dressing gown drinking coffee but I plan a garden centre trip later. I’ve been needing to do laundry for a while but it was so hot I didn’t want to do it as I need to dry everything in the tumble drier which makes the flat hot. Sometimes I ask my neighbour to hang stuff out for me on her line, but she’s away at the moment so tumble drier it is.

sorry the cats are guilt tripping you a bit @Ali71 ! They will be fine and you’ll be back before they know it.


----------



## Charity

Good afternoon. I'm so late today.

Yesterday was a day I do not wish to repeat. The chap started late and didn't get finished until 8.00 p.m. It was awful for the pets, the noise was horrendous the whole time, Bunty and Toppy disappeared to the garden but poor Purdey had to put up with it. After he'd gone, I washed the whole floor which was covered in dust, it was too late for dinner by the time we'd finished so we had toast and went to bed and i have to say I was so tired I slept like a log until 6.30 this morning. Unfortunately, we have some issues about the work this time so we trotted off to the shop this morning for a few words which really was a waste of time and my OH got a bit cross. 😡

Took Purdey to the vets too for her allergy injection. 🐕

We're having a break this afternoon and normal service will resume tomorrow. I've got lots of TV to catch up on.

@Ali71, love the pics of Milo and Suki waiting for you, so sweet. Hope all is going well today and you're very busy.


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> Good afternoon. I'm so late today.
> 
> Yesterday was a day I do not wish to repeat. The chap started late and didn't get finished until 8.00 p.m. It was awful for the pets, the noise was horrendous the whole time, Bunty and Toppy disappeared to the garden but poor Purdey had to put up with it. After he'd gone, I washed the whole floor which was covered in dust, it was too late for dinner by the time we'd finished so we had toast and went to bed and i have to say I was so tired I slept like a log until 6.30 this morning. Unfortunately, we have some issues about the work this time so we trotted off to the shop this morning for a few words which really was a waste of time and my OH got a bit cross. 😡
> 
> Took Purdey to the vets too for her allergy injection. 🐕
> 
> We're having a break this afternoon and normal service will resume tomorrow. I've got lots of TV to catch up on.
> 
> @Ali71, love the pics of Milo and Suki waiting for you, so sweet. Hope all is going well today and you're very busy.


Oh what a nuisance about the work issues. I'm not surprised OH got upset with them, and hope they are willing to sort the problem out for you. Cheeky beggars. What happened to 'the customer is always right'?
Poor Purdey. My lovely dog Chelsea used to freak out when the fire alarm was tested every week here. It was really piercing and she would visibly shake from head to tail. At the first sign I'd take us both out of earshot until it was safe to go home. 
Then they changed the alarm to a less violent one and although she didn't like it, could tolerate it better. I hope there are no more noisy things to upset Purdey happening again.
Don't talk to me about dust. I had two showers last night and still couldn't wash it all off me.
Hoping you can have a rest this weekend before the beds onslaught next week. Treat yourselves to a nice dinner you haven't had to cook yourself, you deserve it. Furries too. xx


----------



## urbantigers

Poor Purdey. I hope you are able to relax a bit over the weekend @Charity 

Have you been able to get rid of the dust @Cully ?

I went to a garden centre this afternoon. So many garden centres, so little time  I bought a shrub for the garden and a few bits and bobs. I also bought a couple of dog toys to go into my box of things for the puppy 🐶. No harm in being prepared! When I eventually get him, there will be a lot to buy.


----------



## GingerNinja

What's this about a puppy @urbantigers ? Have I missed a thread 🧐


----------



## huckybuck

Yes wow wondering this myself and what on earth the boys will make of it 🙀🙀


----------



## Charity

Good morning. The sun is shining at the moment. Is it really Saturday again and nearly July. Back to normal thank goodness so will try to catch up with some chores today. 

I'm watching the pigeons eating all the lovely red berries on the tree in our front garden, this happens every year. They and the blackbirds love them. Only problem with the pigeons is they are too big and heavy to sit on the branches and then break them off. It takes them less than a week to denude the tree of berries. 😠

Bunty's yelling already as she wants to go out, wish I could explain to her that she doesn't have to worry anymore. 😏 

Enjoy your weekend everyone whatever you are doing. 😉


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Good morning  I woke at 5:15, small boy didn’t wake us up but I seem to be on auto pilot. Seems pretty blustery out…

First up this morning is running, then we are going to see our god daughter for her 21st (not until the week after next but they are going away). It’ll be the first time I’ve seen her dad in over six years…since he, shall we say, behaved badly _ahem_. We are going out for lunch with the three of them, shame it involves nearly four hours of driving though.

So the small boy will have to fend for himself today. I’m not too worried as he stuffed his face yesterday, so even if he has a bad day today, it will even out. My granny was having a go at me last night on the phone about how much we spend on Oscar, which I could have done without.

I seem to have a giant list of chores too, doesn’t feel like I’ve been very good on the chores front recently. None of them will really have chance to be done today, maybe a couple of quick ones before we go running. Maybe I’ll just sit in bed like a slovenly trollop! 

Happy Saturday, everyone.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Have a bit of rest too @Charity - it’s exhausting being tipped upside down! I hope you’re pleased with everything that’s been done


----------



## Charity

Mrs Funkin said:


> Have a bit of rest too @Charity - it’s exhausting being tipped upside down! I hope you’re pleased with everything that’s been done


Thank you @Mrs Funkin. Yes, the majority of it is lovely. I think on Thursday I got over-stressed with all the noise and worrying about the poor pets and was thoroughly tired which made me extra grumpy. 😏 I know there are much worse things happening at sea so to speak and I do count my blessings and feel lucky to have what I have. 

Enjoy your day despite the long drive. Don't worry about Oscar, he'll enjoy having a long lazy nap while you're gone. 😺


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Good Morning 
Had a better night - only needed the bathroom once and then surfaced about half an hour ago. Now catching up on PF with a large mug of tea 

@Charity apart from issues with the laminate are you pleased with your new floorings ? Hope Bunty and Toppy like the new bed when it arrives next week !
@Mrs Funkin I've given up on chores - just doing the absolute basics and hoping my mojo returns soon for the rest 


urbantigers said:


> I went to a garden centre this afternoon. So many garden centres, so little time


 I have been really good this month and have managed to stay away from garden centres  BUT I still need to refresh some of my pots and still need plants for my fence baskets so I fear a visit will be on the cards soon !

Still need to visit the car wash so that's top of my list for today !


----------



## Cully

Happy Saturday (isn't that a band?). Thank goodness it's the weekend as no more plumbing calamities or ripping up floors. At least until next week.
The place is still upside down as I can't put anything back in the closet until a) it's dry and b) the leaky pipes have been fixed. Monday hopefully.
Anyway I'm going to forget about it for two days if I can, but it's hard when I'm falling over things.
Misty hasn't seemed bothered by all the upheaval and has decided under my bed is on e again a nice place to explore and dig herself in.
@urbantigers not so dusty now thanks.
I am also mystified about the new puppy. When is the happy event?🐕
@Mrs Funkin , I'm sure Oscar will be fine enjoying having the whole place to himself.
Your cat, your cash.

🐱
Hope you have a lovely time and the drive is worth it xx
@huckybuck , how's the shoulder this morning? Any chance of golf this weekend?
@Charity , Bunty will probably soon realise everything is ok once you all get out in the garden again, poor girl. At least you didn't have the worry of her going AWOL this time.
Chores can be boring but sometimes can be calming after such a hectic week. Hope you have a more normal weekend

☺
Wishing you all a chilled out weekend. Whatever you're doing, enjoy.


----------



## BarneyBobCat

I think I cursed myself yesterday saying how good Barney was in a morning - today he decided we needed to get up at 5am the little monster. Yowling away he was. Did he want or need anything? Of course not, he just wanted some entertainment and has obviously gone for a nap now! Well its Cat-ur-day so have fun everyone!


----------



## GingerNinja

Good morning all.

Looks like another lovely day but a lot fresher, which suits me 
I also need to do chores but have no motivation... housework is bad enough at any time but when you know it will make you hurt, it really puts you off!

I'm going to pop and get antihistamines this morning because strangely when I took them at the beginning of the week (due to having been bitten to death) my ankles were much better, even after weeding. Probably a coincidence but I'm willing to try anything and figure it can't hurt 🤪

Glad you had a better night @Bertie'sMum , have a lovely peaceful day @Charity, enjoy your meal @Mrs Funkin 

Happy weekend everyone


----------



## GingerNinja

Oh @Cully I hope you do manage to forget about it, I would be totally stressed by the upheaval 😕

I don't believe that Barney would do that @BarneyBobCat , you have obviously been a bit slack in some areas 😉


----------



## Charity

Thank you all. I hope those in the Calamity Club this week and those who had stressful busy working schedules will have a peaceful weekend and try to forget about the last few days. Hope your shoulder is OK today @huckybuck. 

Here's a few photos of the finished product and, yes, overall, I'm really pleased with it @Bertie'sMum. 

The light changes the colour but it is actually more grey as in the hallway


----------



## GingerNinja

Looks stunning @Charity 😉


----------



## ewelsh

Good morning

Goodness me it‘s a nippy breeze for us, I had to put my socks on with my crocs  Whilst wearing a skirt, good job I have no neighbors hey.
Yesterday at crochet I produced this…..










I have to say, there is SOOOOOOO much work involved in making a tiny ball, increasing, decreasing, it’s ridiculously hard and fiddle so next time you look at your crochet cat toys, please see the blood sweat and tears behind them  and before anyone asks - no way, am not making any cat toys, I definitely prefer flat easy blankets, respect to all crochet geniuses out there.


Today I must have a home spring/summer clean, I have neglected the house lately as so busy in the garden, but -
my get up and go, has got up and gone! I think I need a coffee.


have a lovely day everyone. X


----------



## ewelsh

I saw every colour choice @Charity had to choose from, which was so hard, umpteen shades some with little in it.

I think you did really well matching them, I think the flooring looks great And all worth it.


Beds next, sofas later  x


----------



## Charity

ewelsh said:


> Good morning
> 
> Goodness me it‘s a nippy breeze for us, I had to put my socks on with my crocs  Whilst wearing a skirt, good job I have no neighbors hey.
> Yesterday at crochet I produced this…..
> 
> View attachment 573603
> 
> 
> I have to say, there is SOOOOOOO much work involved in making a tiny ball, increasing, decreasing, it’s ridiculously hard and fiddle so next time you look at your crochet cat toys, please see the blood sweat and tears behind them  and before anyone asks - no way, am not making any cat toys, I definitely prefer flat easy blankets, respect to all crochet geniuses out there.
> 
> 
> Today I must have a home spring/summer clean, I have neglected the house lately as so busy in the garden, but -
> my get up and go, has got up and gone! I think I need a coffee.
> 
> 
> have a lovely day everyone. X


You obviously had a ball at crocheting 😋. Oh do let's all see you in your crocs and socks ....dare you.


----------



## lymorelynn

Good morning all
No plans here, just wishing everyone a calm and relaxing weekend.


----------



## GingerNinja

Well done @ewelsh , I wouldn't have the patience. 
I'm not looking forward to choosing carpet, do they do cat vomit colour? Got to get sofas first which would be easier if they didn't keep discontinuing the fabric I had chosen


----------



## ewelsh

Charity said:


> You obviously had a ball at crocheting 😋. Oh do let's all see you in your crocs and socks ....dare you.




Seriously…. The things I do for you @Charity here you go    











Yes i look like a Smurf ha!


----------



## urbantigers

Good morning. It is still morning isn’t it? Lie in for me today. @Mrs Funkin there would be no question for me - slovenly trollop start to the day sounds perfect.

@GingerNinja @huckybuck you haven’t missed anything - I’m just getting ahead of myself because I will be getting a puppy at some point, I just don’t know when. Realistically I have to say it might not be while I have Mosi, but that depends on his health as I hate the idea of feeling as though I’m waiting for him to go before I can have my dog (He tells me he’s going nowhere and I’ve made him promise to stay until he’s at least 25). He is also the most confident and resilient cat. Kito is much more cautious of new things so I wouldn’t want him to get much older tbh before introducing a dog. So really not sure when It will happen. There are a few other things around the flat I’d want to get sorted first too. I have a few bits and bobs that I’ve acquired one way or another (I won a dog toy at Crufts in a raffle) so am adding a few things each month. I love the boys and wouldn’t swap them for the world (well, I might swap Kito at 5am  ) but they are the fly in the ointment! If I didn’t have them, I’d be getting a puppy this summer as I am so ready.

@Bertie'sMum the problem is I buy a new plant and think it’s just one plant. But then I have to buy another pot and some compost…. So it’s never just one plant!

Kito was 5am this morning but i managed to ignore him until about 5.20. At least he was quiet today when I went back to bed with Mosi.

I have no specific plans for today and as I’m still sat in PJs, I suspect I will just potter around, do a bit of gardening etc. I feel as though I am still on “holiday” as I have Monday booked off work. I don’t like Mondays so decided I needed to book that extra day as leave. Otherwise I’d feel it was all over by 3pm on Friday.

Still no rain. It was supposed to rain yesterday but didn’t. If it rained overnight it can’t have been much as no sign of it this morning. It’s cloudy and the sun is in and out, but no sign of rain yet. We could really do with it.


----------



## huckybuck

Is it a good morning??? I’m a bit grumpy today but hey ho. 

I LOVE your kitchen floor @Charity it’s gorgeous. I would love a laminate like that but Mr HB likes carpet 🙄 or tiles. I’m glad you are pleased with it all and that you survived. 

@Cully I hope you have a peaceful weekend and get a respite for a couple of days. 

@MrsFunkin have a lovely day today - I’m sure Oscar will be perfectly happy having a quiet one at home. If he’s anything like the HBs he’ll just sleep all day and then be incredibly demanding when you get back home so you have to make up for leaving him. 

Not a lot planned today which is nice - my shoulder is still a bit sore but no different for the golf so hoping to get a lesson next week to see if I can adapt my swing to accommodate my reduced range. Although not heard from my tutor who I text yesterday which is a bit strange - unless he doesn’t want me back 🤣


----------



## huckybuck

@ewelsh that little cat ball toy is brilliant!!! Gosh it makes you appreciate how good @slartibartfast is at her cat toys! 

Loving the Smurf look - I reckon it could be the next “in” thing. 

BTW your floors don’t look too uneven - think they’d be fine 😀


----------



## slartibartfast

huckybuck said:


> @ewelsh that little cat ball toy is brilliant!!! Gosh it makes you appreciate how good @slartibartfast is at her cat toys!
> 
> Loving the Smurf look - I reckon it could be the next “in” thing.
> 
> BTW your floors don’t look too uneven - think they’d be fine 😀


Just wait till I show you the little raccoon I've made for Han!


----------



## ewelsh

huckybuck said:


> @ewelsh that little cat ball toy is brilliant!!! Gosh it makes you appreciate how good @slartibartfast is at her cat toys!
> 
> Loving the Smurf look - I reckon it could be the next “in” thing.
> 
> BTW your floors don’t look too uneven - think they’d be fine 😀



I dont know how @slartibartfast does it, she’s so fast and with so many color changes! Honestly she is really really good, I showed my chicken she made for my girls to my crochet teacher who said her work was exceptional, bravo @slartibartfast x


----------



## Bertie'sMum

urbantigers said:


> @Bertie'sMum the problem is I buy a new plant and think it’s just one plant. But then I have to buy another pot and some compost…. So it’s never just one plant!


Tell me about it - I go to the garden centre to buy just one thing but ALWAYS come away with a full trolley  I've come to the conclusion that I'm addicted and that I seriously need help - is there a Gardener's Anonymous??????


----------



## Tigermoon

I started typing this late morning but it'll be the afternoon by the time I post  

We took my dog to a local play field this morning for a run round. She very reactive so we've been told to only take her to places where she can relax without the worry of other dogs suddenly appearing. Unfortunately there is a footpath at the bottom of the field and although there is a solid fence it wasn't enough to stop my dog reacting, so the search for a new play field begins 

Frosty continues to do well and so now off the pain relief. 

The cat that had her biopsies yesterday is not happy about having to wear a cone but sadly she won't leave her wounds alone. We've got an anxious wait to find out what is going on with her skin.


----------



## SbanR

Good afternoon.
Had an early morning wake up call from my boy who was making a right racket, shouting and furiously scratching on his scratcher.
Ignored him as I didn't want him starting a new routine. Then he started scratching furiously on the back door. Now THAT I can't ignore as I thought he was desperate for a poo, and he won't use a litter tray for a poo.
So let him out and it was only a wee!
Sigh.....
Looks like he's starting to refuse a tray for his wees as well now.

So fell back into bed.
A short time later, some animal was having a go at the enclosure wire. Got up to check and saw a pigeon pacing up and down on the neighbour's roof. It must have landed on the enclosure's wire roof and struggled to get off.

On the plus side, rescued this beauty from my water butt. In the nick of time, as it was barely moving.


----------



## Cully

SbanR said:


> Good afternoon.
> Had an early morning wake up call from my boy who was making a right racket, shouting and furiously scratching on his scratcher.
> Ignored him as I didn't want him starting a new routine. Then he started scratching furiously on the back door. Now THAT I can't ignore as I thought he was desperate for a poo, and he won't use a litter tray for a poo.
> So let him out and it was only a wee!
> Sigh.....
> Looks like he's starting to refuse a tray for his wees as well now.
> 
> So fell back into bed.
> A short time later, some animal was having a go at the enclosure wire. Got up to check and saw a pigeon pacing up and down on the neighbour's roof. It must have landed on the enclosure's wire roof and struggled to get off.
> 
> On the plus side, rescued this beauty from my water butt. In the nick of time, as it was barely moving.
> View attachment 573637


Lucky flutterby, it's very striking.


----------



## SbanR

Cully said:


> Lucky flutterby, it's very striking.


I Think it's a Scarlet Tiger moth


----------



## Charity

SbanR said:


> Good afternoon.
> Had an early morning wake up call from my boy who was making a right racket, shouting and furiously scratching on his scratcher.
> Ignored him as I didn't want him starting a new routine. Then he started scratching furiously on the back door. Now THAT I can't ignore as I thought he was desperate for a poo, and he won't use a litter tray for a poo.
> So let him out and it was only a wee!
> Sigh.....
> Looks like he's starting to refuse a tray for his wees as well now.
> 
> So fell back into bed.
> A short time later, some animal was having a go at the enclosure wire. Got up to check and saw a pigeon pacing up and down on the neighbour's roof. It must have landed on the enclosure's wire roof and struggled to get off.
> 
> On the plus side, rescued this beauty from my water butt. In the nick of time, as it was barely moving.
> View attachment 573637


That's your good deed for the day @SbanR. Isn't it beautiful


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well, we are home. I had the most delicious Birthday Lunch with "my" little girl  I had scallops, then Cornish hake in a coconut curry sauce with jasmine rice (sounds nuts but the hake was beautiful) and then a cheese board. I couldn't help it. When faced with a cheese board, I have no willpower! I was driving, so just had sparkling water  She loved her present (which was made by my friend who is a jeweller) and all was well. 

Oscar had actually eaten a little whilst we were out - which is amazing in itself. We were gone for just under eight hours, which is a long time for him in the day. From the cameras, I suspect he just slept in the lounge. He greeted us with many chirrups which was cute. Now he's had some food and strolled off outside and is ignoring us, hehe.


----------



## TonyG

Erm, well it’s morning somewhere 😬

Was in Argos today and thought to search cat toys on their browser.
Ooh, there’s loads! I suspected the automated roll around the floor things would freak her out, but saw they did a pack of four different toys for £14. Sold!!!


----------



## Charity

Good morning Sunday people. My favourite day of the week. 

It's been very windy for a few days now which is kind of spoiling the summer feel.

I've had company from 6 o'clock this morning. Must admit I shall be glad to get back to the bedroom this week so I don't get woken at 5 each day 😏 by these mini lions.










I can hear scrabbling so Toppy is up to mischief in the other room but I can't be bothered to get up and find out. Last night he nearly killed himself as we heard a loud crash and went in the spare room and he had obviously jumped on one of the boxes we haven't yet unpacked and managed to knock a large heavy fan off which fell into his litter tray. As I walked into the room, he was quietly strolling out with a look which said 'nothing to do with me'. 

I had to order a large mat yesterday for the kitchen as the new floor is like an ice rink for poor Purdey. Something we didn't think about. 😏

I'm on dog walking duties at the moment as OH has hurt his foot then I shall catch up in the garden today possibly.

Enjoy your day of rest all.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Good Morning 

Sunny but cooler than of late so did manage to sleep relatively well  Looking forward to Niece No1's birthday tea party this afternoon as it's a chance to catch up with the family - she only lives at the top of my road so only a short walk. Thinking I might do my laundry this morning as it looks as though we've rain forecast for tomorrow and I do like to dry outside when I can.



Charity said:


> As I walked into the room, he was quietly strolling out with a look which said 'nothing to do with me'.


 - Lily did that to me the other morning but she'd managed to knock over a lamp (luckily it didn't break); the telephone and small china black n'white cat ornament (sadly broken beyond repair) !
@TonyG Lily has one of the laser pointers and loves it - especially when I shine it up the walls when she then tries to climb the wall to catch it


Mrs Funkin said:


> When faced with a cheese board, I have no willpower!


Me too MrsF - I consider my fridge empty if don't have cheese in it


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well. I woke up at 5am - needed a wee bit didn’t dare as didn’t want to wake husband and Oscar. Next I knew D was going windsurfing at 6:30 (!!) and he said Oscar was in the conservatory. Then I fell asleep again until 7:38! Blimey! Not slept that late since I can’t remember when. I should have got up at 6:30 really - but I think all these early Oscar mornings are catching up with me. So he’s not had his morning tablets yet

It’s sunny but obviously windy…so I’ve got the first load of washing in. Didn’t have chance to do any yesterday.

We are due to see pals today. I’d imagine they will come here if it’s still windy. If it’s not windy we go to theirs and sit on their “sea deck” as it’s right on the front, if it’s windy we tend to be here as we are one road back from the front so our garden is more sheltered. Nice to have options, eh?

My list of chores grows every longer as I just CBA to do them! Haha! I’m perfecting being a slovenly trollop, that’s for sure!

Might go for a run in a bit. Just need to figure out a route that avoids at least too much of a headwind!

Have a super Sunday everyone


----------



## GingerNinja

Morning peeps. I slept a little better last night, not so much to worry about I suppose.

I'm dreading going back to work tomorrow though so must try and forget about it to enjoy the day. I've got really exciting things to do today.... hang the washing out, sort out my new hose etc 

Have a lovely sunny day everyone x


----------



## ewelsh

Good morning

Still breezy here with socks and crocks firmly on, I will have an ankle tan soon 🤣

Yesterday I had a right old clean and tidy up of the boot-room and kitchen. I have so many pet blankets it’s ridiculous so decided to sort them out into piles of - keep, RSPCA charity shop, or for the farmer who uses them around the farm, I ended up throwing out one, so that was productive 😂
Today I move onto the pantry, what an exciting life I lead.

Yesterday Libby had the devil in her, she was eating her food in the boot-room on the work top with my English springer Spaniel sat waiting patiently below in the hopes Libby would share some of her food, Libby decided to push the cat comb off the worktop right onto my Spaniel, but the comb got stuck in her long ears, so she was running around freaking out, took me ages to catch her, pull the comb out of her ears and calm her down, the Westie’s decided to tell Libby off, so they were sat on the floor barking looking up to Libby still on the work top “smirking” she only pushed a saucer off which bounced off Dolly’s head then broke to a thousand pieces, all this after I had just hoovered of course! So Westie’s scarpered, I’m quickly sweeping up the big bits then hoovered up again! Libby was watching the whole thing then jumped off and went into the kitchen, I thought all had calmed down but oh no, she had failed to kill the dogs off “twice“ so she moved to my fruit bowl and pawed at the fruit, I didn’t think anything of it until a bunch of grapes shot out of the fruit bowl and landed on the floor… I can’t tell you how fast I moved… imagine if I wasn’t at home 😲 I dont know what’s got into her.
So I had one eye on Libby all day and evening, I even took her up to bed with me, grapes are in the fridge safe, the work tops have been cleared of anything dangerous. I will not let my guard down today!

Have a lovely relaxing day everyone 😃


----------



## GingerNinja

Oh Libby, what have the poor pooches done to you?


----------



## Bertie'sMum

GingerNinja said:


> Oh Libby, what have the poor pooches done to you?


If she's anything like Lily then this windy weather has got up her tail and freaked her out !


----------



## Cully

Good Morning. Having a lie in atm having already given Moo her two breakfasts. I've checked the pipework and disappointed to find the leaks haven't healed themselves overnight. 
Tried really hard to stay awake and watch Glastonbury last night but didn't last as long as Macca did. Brilliant what I did see though.
@Charity , glad Toppy is ok after his curiosity got the better of him.
I would have expected your new flooring ( which looks brilliant btw) to maybe make Purdey skid, but never gave a thought to Bunty. 
My friend gave me an unwanted off cut of her new carpet to use. It was rolled up and exactly the same size as Misty's scratching post. She must have thought I'd got her a new post and tried it out. Unfortunately it wasn't fixed to a thing so she got a fright when her scratching pulled it over. Oops!
@Mrs Funkin , glad you enjoyed your trip and all went well. Food sounds lovely, especially the cheese.
I know what you mean about Oscar's welcoming little chirrups. Makes you feel all fuzzy inside doesn't it?


Hope you all have a restful day xx.


----------



## ewelsh

@Cully enjoy your lie in, had to laugh at giving Moo 2 breakfasts 😄

Sorry about your pipes, its awful water is the worst. Hope you and get them sorted x


----------



## Cully

ewelsh said:


> Good morning
> 
> Still breezy here with socks and crocks firmly on, I will have an ankle tan soon 🤣
> 
> Yesterday I had a right old clean and tidy up of the boot-room and kitchen. I have so many pet blankets it’s ridiculous so decided to sort them out into piles of - keep, RSPCA charity shop, or for the farmer who uses them around the farm, I ended up throwing out one, so that was productive 😂
> Today I move onto the pantry, what an exciting life I lead.
> 
> Yesterday Libby had the devil in her, she was eating her food in the boot-room on the work top with my English springer Spaniel sat waiting patiently below in the hopes Libby would share some of her food, Libby decided to push the cat comb off the worktop right onto my Spaniel, but the comb got stuck in her long ears, so she was running around freaking out, took me ages to catch her, pull the comb out of her ears and calm her down, the Westie’s decided to tell Libby off, so they were sat on the floor barking looking up to Libby still on the work top “smirking” she only pushed a saucer off which bounced off Dolly’s head then broke to a thousand pieces, all this after I had just hoovered of course! So Westie’s scarpered, I’m quickly sweeping up the big bits then hoovered up again! Libby was watching the whole thing then jumped off and went into the kitchen, I thought all had calmed down but oh no, she had failed to kill the dogs off “twice“ so she moved to my fruit bowl and pawed at the fruit, I didn’t think anything of it until a bunch of grapes shot out of the fruit bowl and landed on the floor… I can’t tell you how fast I moved… imagine if I wasn’t at home 😲 I dont know what’s got into her.
> So I had one eye on Libby all day and evening, I even took her up to bed with me, grapes are in the fridge safe, the work tops have been cleared of anything dangerous. I will not let my guard down today!
> 
> Have a lovely relaxing day everyone 😃


Oh no, does this mean you had to put your flipflops away?  
Oops times 3, what a day. Don't forget you can use bread to pick up those small shards of broken glass etc. 
Hope today is much calmer all round


----------



## huckybuck

Morning all. 
It’s a lovely morning here - beautiful sunshine though a bit windy. 

Mr HB bought me tea on his way out to golf so had a nice lazy start to the morning. 

I’ve set the vacuums and mop off to while I have my coffee and do the hens etc and that will amount to all the chores I do today!

@GingerNinja enjoy your last day off and hope going back tomorrow isn’t too onerous.

@ewelsh people will think you are a golfer soon with an ankle tan 😂

@Cully glad you are enjoying Glastonbury - I usually watch some of it but there isn’t really anyone this year that interests me that much. It’s either too modern or too old lol!!

@Mrs Funkin where were the cheese pics????


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I have a great ankle tan from running…also two levels of shorts tan lines and then various racer backs and vest top tan lines.

I couldn’t decide about running or not, so did a few bits and bobs and then husband came along for company.

@huckybuck I wish I’d taken a picture, it came on an individual cheese board where the top swivels and the cheese knives are underneath. So cute


----------



## Cully

huckybuck said:


> Morning all.
> It’s a lovely morning here - beautiful sunshine though a bit windy.
> 
> Mr HB bought me tea on his way out to golf so had a nice lazy start to the morning.
> 
> 
> 
> @Cully glad you are enjoying Glastonbury - I usually watch some of it but there isn’t really anyone this year that interests me that much. It’s either too modern or too old lol


I don't watch the modern stuff but McCartney was brilliant ( I'm a sixties gal), especially watching him and The Boss together. 
He's 80 yo and still got what it takes.


----------



## Ali71

Hello..it's not morning but I've just woken up again (lots of naps) so it counts, yay!
Back in the land of the living after a crazy few days, 100s of mile driving, non stop talking and then a day and a half in and out of consciousness....I had no idea it would take so much out of me (well, us..) OH has been just as bad, every time we sit down we fall asleep.

Our trade show went really well, thank you all for your lovely well wishes. We had such a good time meeting people, new and familiar faces. I go out networking all the time but that's my domain and not usually his, I think he was impressed that I knew most people that stopped by whereas he'd only spoken to them on the phone (oh, its YOU!!!) 😆 Next week is follow up time so it will be busy. My darling Mum was a star and looked after the phones for us too.

The boys have been really cuddly and clingy since we got back which has been lovely. And get this... they did not wake my parents once during the night. Not once. I thought the first night was a fluke but they let them sleep the second night as well! They get up later than us and the cats were fine, ready for breakfast but fine. Little monsters! The night we got back.. 2.30  (luckily I got back to sleep afterwards).

Hope you've all had a lovely weekend x


----------



## Charity

Glad all went well even if it was exhaustingly busy @Ali71. I suppose its work again tomorrow then so no peace for the wicked. Glad Milo and Suki behaved, a bit too well by the sound of it. 😸😄


----------



## ewelsh

Welcome home @Ali71 glad you had such a good time at your trade show, albeit exhausting.

I can’t believe your boys 🤭 little monkeys, now your parents wont believe you when you say your tired bacuse they had you up at stupid o clock 😂

Hope you have a calm evening xxx


----------



## Ali71

Charity said:


> Glad all went well even if it was exhaustingly busy @Ali71. I suppose its work again tomorrow then so no peace for the wicked. Glad Milo and Suki behaved, a bit too well by the sound of it. 😸😄





ewelsh said:


> Welcome home @Ali71 glad you had such a good time at your trade show, albeit exhausting.
> 
> I can’t believe your boys 🤭 little monkeys, now your parents wont believe you when you say your tired bacuse they had you up at stupid o clock 😂
> 
> Hope you have a calm evening xxx


I know, right! Little sh**s  they obviously have me well and truly wrapped round their paws. Good job I love them like I do...

Yes @Charity, back to work tomorrow, although it will be good to get back into a routine as such  
All is calm here at the moment @ewelsh (loving the crocks/socks/skirt combo btw) we're all curled up watching a slushy film x


----------



## Charity

Good morning. I opened the blinds a while ago and the sky was wall to wall black. It poured with rain and was blowing a hoolie. I do love summer weather don't you?

I slept like a log last night and that was after falling asleep in front of the TV and missing my programme which just shows how tired I am at the moment. 

Just having my morning cuppa now.

OH is off for his hearing test first thing this morning so I will be clearing the bedroom ready for the new beds delivery tomorrow. Can't wait for things to be completely back to normal.

Yesterday, having put all the books, ornaments etc. back on the display cabinet on Friday, I decided to move it to the other side of the room so off it all came again.  OH hates my sudden whims like this and keeps well out of the way. 😋

Off to walk Purdey now, perhaps I'd better get out of my jammies first though. 😮

Have a good day all whatever you are doing.


----------



## Ali71

Morning 
@Charity dare I tell you it's bright and sunny here (although not quite as warm). You sound just like me, I have to physically move stuff before I can see whether it works or not!
Got my usual alarm call but what sleep i did get was decent... as I was up early I got plenty done so when I get home tonight I will have fresh bread and a sausage casserole all ready 

Have a good day everyone! x


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Good morning, we have blue skies and sunshine and wind…though I suspect we might get your weather in about 90 minutes @Charity so I’m glad I’ve done most of my washing yesterday! Good for the lawn though…

We had a nearly midnight sleep time last night, Oscar didn’t stir until just after 6am thankfully. My shoulders are a bit achy this morning after chopping back some overhanging shrubs yesterday - I’ve got lots of Ivy to try to get off the back fence that’s come from the garden behind. Started yesterday but ran out of time, it all seems to take three times as long as I expect.

Need to go to collect Oscar’s private prescription later and get that into Boots. I’ve been looking to try to order it online instead but don’t seem to be able to get the 2.5mg that he has, which is a shame. 

Have a good week everyone.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

A not so "Good Morning" from me today  
I did have a very nice time at my niece's birthday tea BUT I either ate too much "junk" or ended up eating something that didn't agree with me ! Woke up around midnight feeling icky and faint - visited bathroom and managed not to faint; tried my usual trick of sipping a cup of hot water but took washing up bowl back to bed with me just in case ! Promptly started to throw up for the next hour or so  Ended up dozing sitting up so feeling like rubbish this morning.- good job I've only got laundry to do today although we've got rain forecast too @Mrs Funkin so looks like I'll be drying it indoors.


----------



## Ali71

Sorry to hear this @Bertie'sMum 
Take it easy today, plenty of rest and fluids. Hope you feel better soon


----------



## Bertie'sMum

@Ali71 thank you - I haven't much energy for anything else !


----------



## Charity

Bertie'sMum said:


> A not so "Good Morning" from me today
> I did have a very nice time at my niece's birthday tea BUT I either ate too much "junk" or ended up eating something that didn't agree with me ! Woke up around midnight feeling icky and faint - visited bathroom and managed not to faint; tried my usual trick of sipping a cup of hot water but took washing up bowl back to bed with me just in case ! Promptly started to throw up for the next hour or so  Ended up dozing sitting up so feeling like rubbish this morning.- good job I've only got laundry to do today although we've got rain forecast too @Mrs Funkin so looks like I'll be drying it indoors.


Oh dear @Bertie'sMum, not a good start to your week. What a shame when you were so looking forward to it. Perhaps you just ate too much rich food, I can't scoff cakes etc like I used to. Hope you feel better as the day goes on.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Thanks @Charity - no "rich" food and only 1 very small slice of cake and only 1 small glass of Pimms - BUT lots of nibbles like crisps, nuts, cheese, pate, salami etc which I rarely have. Think today will be a scrambled eggs and toast day!!


----------



## GingerNinja

A quick good morning from me as sitting back at my desk today  it's month end so not sure I will even have Thursday off (which is my usual day off) so I better get cracking with everything.

I'm near @Ali71 so blue skies and sunshine here... can't remember the last time it rained and the grass is brown.... @Charity please send some rain my way!

@Bertie'sMum I hope you feel better today x

Have a nice day everyone.


----------



## SbanR

Good morning. Nuisance drizzle here.
And Ollie has come to tell me that IT'S WET OUT THERE!!!!!
@Bertie'sMum hope you feel better soon
@Charity the doggie folk do their dog walks in their jammies


----------



## ewelsh

Good morning from a overcast rain looming Lincolnshire, crock sock and joggers on today!

@Bertie'sMum how miserable for you, has anyone else been sick from the party? Could be the pate or cold meats. Hope it passes quickly for you today xx

@Charity I’m not surprised your tired, you’ve been non stop for weeks, the light is in the tunnel now, soon be over and you’ll be in your lovely very posh new beds soon.

I was up early, thanks to Karen the kestrel pecking my bedroom window, what a racket, so I have done all my chores including untangling a stroppy grass snake 😬I have a pile of ironing ready to do whilst watching Wimbledon yipppeeeee I love tennis. It’s known as baked bean fortnight in my family ( trouble is I dislike baked beans 🤣) 


have a great day everyone xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I think it was @huckybuck that wanted a picture of the cheese…I haven’t got that but I’ve got me with the scallop gratin. 










Here we are with our beautiful god daughter  Doesn’t seem 21 years since we met each other when she was 12 hours old. She’s kind of the reason I became a midwife. The midwives who I met when her mum was pregnant were so awful to her (she had hyperemesis, lost nearly four stone when she was pregnant) and I thought I could surely do better and be kinder than that.










She is already a Crazy Cat Lady and has a very strong bond with their cat who is the same age as Oscar. I asked her to promise me she would have a tabby kitten one day. Her reply was that was having ALL the kittens


----------



## huckybuck

Morning all. 
Slept so well last night I feel like a new woman. I succumbed and took a pain killer (with anti histamine) early evening and went up to bed to watch TV but couldn’t keep my eyes open. 

Huck woke me at 5 coughing which was a shame. I’d dropped his inhaler back to once a day but it’s obv not enough so back up to twice for a while.

I don’t do earlies so managed to get back off again hurrah.

Got a few jobs to do today and then Mr HB is off to golf again this afternoon (won’t be back til early evening) so will get myself something nice for tea that he wouldn’t like lol!

Sorry you are feeling yuck @Bertie'sMum I hope the fact it came on quick means it will go off quick. What did you have to eat??

ETA just seen oh pate! That’ll be it.


----------



## ewelsh

@Mrs Funkin 

What fabulous photos, what a pretty God daughter you have, I can tell she is a cat person 😃 Love your top too. Does your God daughter know she is the cause of your life long career?

All I can say is, I am sure every woman who had you as their midwife were very lucky indeed. I bet loads were named after you Xx


----------



## huckybuck

@Mrs Funkin loving the photos!!! That looks a great pub/restaurant you went to yum! Your god daughter looks the perfect crazy cat lady. How lovely that she’s the reason you became a midwife! 

P. S. Mr F is looking as handsome as ever


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hehe, only one baby was named after me (and it was the Persian version of my name)  Lucky babies not to be saddled with my awful name I say!

She doesn’t know, no. She doesn’t like to talk about “when she was little” so I don’t like to embarrass her. It’s taking her some time to find her own path in life, I just try to be there if she needs anything. The thing I love about her is exactly that - she is stubborn, she won’t conform to what young women are “meant” to do. She doesn’t drink, she wears some make up but keeps it very natural unlike many she is at Uni with, she won’t do things just because everyone else is. I am very proud of her for all of these things.

My top is one of my favourites, it cost me £4.20 several years ago in the clearance in Sainsbury’s - the cost per west must be very low!

Anyway, sorry, I’m off topic just for a change…!


----------



## Bertie'sMum

GingerNinja said:


> @Bertie'sMum I hope you feel better today x





SbanR said:


> @Bertie'sMum hope you feel better soon





ewelsh said:


> @Bertie'sMum how miserable for you, has anyone else been sick from the party? Could be the pate or cold meats. Hope it passes quickly for you today xx





huckybuck said:


> Sorry you are feeling yuck @Bertie'sMum I hope the fact it came on quick means it will go off quick. What did you have to eat??


Thank you all  Feeling much better - just hungry now !
I did ring my sister earlier and no-one else has been sick or off colour so at least I know there was nothing 'bad' about the food - probably due to me eating 'stuff' that (a) I don't normally have and (b) shouldn't be having anyway


----------



## Charity

That is a really lovely photo @Mrs Funkin, one to treasure.

@huckybuck, glad you're feeling tip top today.

@ewelsh, hope you've got the strawberries and cream in for this afternoon. 

Sorry @GingerNinja, our rain has gone now though it might be headed your way. Typical because Purdey and I got absolutely drenched earlier, it tipped it down. She hates water (funny dog) so was pulling me along to get home, I wish I'd had skates, we could have got back in half the time and only half as wet.

Last night we had a black cat in the back garden , thank goodness Bunty and Toppy were already indoors...phew! He obviously jumped over the netting. I tried quietly to unlock the back gate as this is supposedly the only way out. As soon as he saw me, he panicked and tried to climb up the trellis and the fencing but just fell back on the ground. He then managed to get up the other trellis onto the shed and I could hear an awful scrabbling noise and when I looked he was gone. He must have made a gigantic leap from the shed, over the netting onto next door's fence. I hope he didn't injure himself. 😏

My friend is back from Germany this week, it was her birthday while she was away. They are having a new bathroom fitted so I got her this for a bit of fun. Not sure how nice it will look until it arrives. 😄


----------



## huckybuck

Charity said:


> That is a really lovely photo @Mrs Funkin, one to treasure.
> 
> @huckybuck, glad you're feeling tip top today.
> 
> @ewelsh, hope you've got the strawberries and cream in for this afternoon.
> 
> Sorry @GingerNinja, our rain has gone now though it might be headed your way. Typical because Purdey and I got absolutely drenched earlier, it tipped it down. She hates water (funny dog) so was pulling me along to get home, I wish I'd had skates, we could have got back in half the time and only half as wet.
> 
> Last night we had a black cat in the back garden , thank goodness Bunty and Toppy were already indoors...phew! He obviously jumped over the netting. I tried quietly to unlock the back gate as this is supposedly the only way out. As soon as he saw me, he panicked and tried to climb up the trellis and the fencing but just fell back on the ground. He then managed to get up the other trellis onto the shed and I could hear an awful scrabbling noise and when I looked he was gone. He must have made a gigantic leap from the shed, over the netting onto next door's fence. I hope he didn't injure himself. 😏
> 
> My friend is back from Germany this week, it was her birthday while she was away. They are having a new bathroom fitted so I got her this for a bit of fun. Not sure how nice it will look until it arrives. 😄
> 
> View attachment 573767


Ooh loving the flush duck!!! Could do with one that says please close the lid!!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh heck. I thought the rain had passed. Alas not. Had pegged our washing 15 minutes ago, was making a start on the Ivy on the fence…when torrential rain started! Trying to pack up and persuade Oscar to come in meant my washing was soaked before I’d even had chance to get it in. Better be windy when the deluge has gone! Gggrrrrr.

Good for the lawn though. Always a bright side


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Glad you’re feeling brighter @Bertie'sMum - I should have followed your lead for indoor laundry…


----------



## urbantigers

Glad you are feeling a bit better @Bertie'sMum 

@Ali71 when the boys go to the cattery, for the first day or so back Kito forgets to shout in the mornings. Obviously there is no-one rushing to tend his needs at 5am when he’s there so he forgets all about it. Then after a day or 2 of being home, he remembers that he has an obedient slave who will get up the minute he shouts 🙄 

I have had a nice lie in and can see that we have now had some of the promised rain. Been nothing for the past couple of days and there had been nothing when I got up at 5.30, but there’s now been some and it’s looking like there might be a bit more on the way.

I had a lovely awakening today. Mosi decided to do a poo in the bathroom tray at 4.45am, then came to bed (thanks Mosi). Then after a few more minutes, I heard the unmistakeable sound of a cat vomiting - Kito was bringing up 2 large furballs. I am ashamed to say that although I did get up to see what was happening and make sure he was ok, I just laid a piece of paper towel over the area and went back to bed. I managed to ignore him until 5.30 when I got up and cleaned the furball up. Then back to bed and I’ve only just got up. Last day off work today and I am off to Ikea after I’ve had something to eat. 

My bathroom light has “gone” and of course it’s one of those all in one so the whole thing needs replacing. My housing association will put one in but I don’t like the ones they put in so will need to get something I like and then hopefully they will come and put mine in instead of theirs. Until then, I have no light in the bathroom. Good job it’s summer, although it’s not always very light at 5.30am which is when I shower during the week.


----------



## Ali71

Ahh @Bertie'sMum I can't do things like pastry, much as I love sausage rolls etc! Sounds like it was purely a bit on the rich side for one sitting. Anyway, I'm glad you're feeling better, yep, soup and toast or scramblies is a good plan.

@urbantigers I'm sure you are right.... we are having the neighbours look after them next time (I have agreed to a camping trip in a couple of weeks, WTF was I thinking . In my defence, it was Christmas day and we were all enjoying the day lol). She will pop in 2/3 times a day and luckily she's an early bird. It's only from Friday night to Sunday lunchtime. Thankfully.

@ewelsh there's a pile right here if you need to keep your hands busy 

@Mrs Funkin you really have the most lovely smile... hope you sort your laundry woes.

@GingerNinja I think you've jinxed the sun, it's grey and blustery now  Still, the grass will be grateful.

@huckybuck What's on the menu  

xx


----------



## lymorelynn

Good afternoon everyone 🙂
Glad you're feeling a bit better @Bertie'sMum 🙂
Chucking it down with rain again here. I was hoping it was starting to brighten up but no such luck.
I was awake bright and early this morning (as @Ali71 might testify 🤣) to wish my daughter a happy birthday - half a century of being her mum 😁. She goes swimming at around 6.30 every morning before going off to work so I thought I'd catch her before she left 🙂 Clearly doesn't take after me 🤣 
Otherwise not much happening. The washing has been done and naughtily put in the dryer and I've been sorting out some clothes for my long weekend in London.
Enjoy the tennis @ewelsh - not my thing at all but Mr. L will be watching
Love your photos @Mrs Funkin 🤗


----------



## Ali71

lymorelynn said:


> Good afternoon everyone 🙂
> Glad you're feeling a bit better @Bertie'sMum 🙂
> Chucking it down with rain again here. I was hoping it was starting to brighten up but no such luck.
> I was awake bright and early this morning (as @Ali71 might testify 🤣) to wish my daughter a happy birthday - half a century of being her mum 😁. She goes swimming at around 6.30 every morning before going off to work so I thought I'd catch her before she left 🙂 Clearly doesn't take after me 🤣
> Otherwise not much happening. The washing has been done and naughtily put in the dryer and I've been sorting out some clothes for my long weekend in London.
> Enjoy the tennis @ewelsh - not my thing at all but Mr. L will be watching
> Love your photos @Mrs Funkin 🤗


Aww yes I can surely testify Lynn was up and about very early today (you can always have a nap later)  How lovely, and your daughter looks just like you as well.
Ooh did I miss some news about your trip? What have you got planned @lymorelynn ?


----------



## lymorelynn

Ali71 said:


> Aww yes I can surely testify Lynn was up and about very early today (you can always have a nap later)  How lovely, and your daughter looks just like you as well.
> Ooh did I miss some news about your trip? What have you got planned @lymorelynn ?


Aww - thank you ☺
I'm going to stay with my youngest son for a few days. I should have gone last week but had to rearrange due to the train strike.


----------



## huckybuck

Here you go @Ali71 it’s a bit of a “what’s in the fridge” dinner. I’d steak that needed eating as I’d bought it as a spare meal if Dad stayed longer…found an old potato to bake, then a lettuce that I’d bought to give the hens and some old tomatoes and an avocado! A bit of balsamic on the tomato salad and vinaigrette on the lettuce wedges and I could be at Miller and Carter 😂


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oooh we had steak tonight too, HB. So did Oscar


----------



## Ali71

huckybuck said:


> Here you go @Ali71 it’s a bit of a “what’s in the fridge” dinner. I’d steak that needed eating as I’d bought it as a spare meal if Dad stayed longer…found an old potato to bake, then a lettuce that I’d bought to give the hens and some old tomatoes and an avocado! A bit of balsamic on the tomato salad and vinaigrette on the lettuce wedges and I could be at Miller and Carter 😂
> 
> View attachment 573783


That looks pretty good to me! Would be my dinner on a good day 😂
X


----------



## huckybuck

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oooh we had steak tonight too, HB. So did Oscar


Monday night steak night 😂

Hols had some too 😉


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Morning, blue sky and breezy again here. Small boy ate something at 4:59, meowed and woke us up, declined to lie on the bed and then went downstairs, so we went back to sleep.

Work today for me, dinner is made already, nothing else to report for me  

Have a super day everyone


----------



## Charity

Good morning all. Sunshine today thank goodness. I had enough rain yesterday to last the week. 

Back in my own bed tonight...hooray! They are coming this afternoon. 🙂

Yesterday on our dog walks, we nearly got run over by an e-scoter and a bike. I wish they would ride them where they are meant to be ridden which is not on pavements! 

I am desperately missing the garden centres at the moment but I must not go as I shall come home laden with summer bedding, haven't bought any this year other than two hanging baskets for the front garden, and as all my hard earned cash has gone on the home recently, the garden will have to go without this year. 🤒

Time to go feed the furries and chase the pigeons off of my tree...little blighters. 😏

Have a good day and, if you're not feeling well, hope you feel better soon.


----------



## urbantigers

Good morning. Back to work for me today  I can’t believe my week off is over. Well, I can believe it but I don’t want to. The boys will be glad as it means lap available all day and tea at a reasonable hour. I’ve been late home quite a lot this past week and been greeted with a meow from Mosi - the one that unmistakably says “what time do you call this?” 

no doubt I will have a ridiculous number of emails to read. Probably a lot that I can delete but it’s reading enough to determine which ones I need to read and which I can delete. Team meeting at 10.30 bu I doubt I’ll have my work head on by then. 

I had the excitement of Ikea yesterday. I bought a few bits but couldn’t decide whether to get the replacement sofa covers I went to look at. The entire sofa needs replacing but realistically won’t be for a couple of years. However, the cost of new covers is halfway to the cost of a new sofa so not sure it’s worth it. I think I will probably get the same sofa again as I like it so they would be a second set of covers for it.

I had the Mosi in the litter tray wake up call at 4.50 this morning, followed by Kito’s rendition of the dawn chorus at 5am. Both settled now and will catch up on their beauty sleep this morning whilst I slave away. its taken ages to type this as Mosi is on my lap, on his back with legs in the air and purring. I am cradling him with my left arm amd my right hand is alternating between one finger typing and stroking his tummy. Please excuse typos!


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Good Morning  
I actually set my alarm clock last night as I have an early hospital appointment with the colorectal clinic this morning and, despite my history of waking early, it would have been s*ds law that I'd probably over sleep. As it happens I didn't wake until the alarm went off  Must be cooler at night lately as Lily has taken to sleeping on the foot of my bed all night again.

So hospital first and then onto Sainsburys for food shopping - then back home for lunch and ironing 

@Charity hope the bed delivery happens without incident ! I remember you saying you had to order it over the phone - is it one of those Emma beds that they advertise on TV ? I'd be interested to know if they're any good.

@urbantigers - my whole 3 piece suite needs recovering as Lily is determined to wreck it ! Cost an arm and a leg when new but recovering will cost as much (if not more) than a new suite - so that's on the back burner indefinitely


----------



## Jojomomo

Morning all from the sunny south coast. Haven't been here much lately so still getting used to the new layout! Got woken up at some early hour by both cats purring by my head, they dispersed when I turned over so managed some more sleep. Hope you all have a lovely day


----------



## Tigermoon

Good morning all 

I had a busy day yesterday, the guide dog who had been holidaying with us went home, we went to two garden centres in the search of summer bedding plants and compost and then an evening dash to buy a couple of rolls of turf from someone who had too many. As a result, I've over slept this morning!

Today I hope to start integrating Frosty into the family as we couldn't really do that while everything was going on and there was all the noise of the workmen.


----------



## Charity

Bertie'sMum said:


> Good Morning
> I actually set my alarm clock last night as I have an early hospital appointment with the colorectal clinic this morning and, despite my history of waking early, it would have been s*ds law that I'd probably over sleep. As it happens I didn't wake until the alarm went off  Must be cooler at night lately as Lily has taken to sleeping on the foot of my bed all night again.
> 
> So hospital first and then onto Sainsburys for food shopping - then back home for lunch and ironing
> 
> @Charity hope the bed delivery happens without incident ! I remember you saying you had to order it over the phone - is it one of those Emma beds that they advertise on TV ? I'd be interested to know if they're any good.
> 
> @urbantigers - my whole 3 piece suite needs recovering as Lily is determined to wreck it ! Cost an arm and a leg when new but recovering will cost as much (if not more) than a new suite - so that's on the back burner indefinitely


No, not an Emma bed. Ours are adjustable which they don't do. The Emma ones are nice though if you just want an ordinary bed. The only similarity is that our bed is on legs like theirs.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Charity said:


> No, not an Emma bed. Ours are adjustable which they don't do.


Gosh those adjustable ones are heavy - hope the guys can get it upstairs OK


----------



## Charity

Bertie'sMum said:


> Gosh those adjustable ones are heavy - hope the guys can get it upstairs OK


Thankfully, no climbing required as we live in a bungalow. Just corners to manoeuvre.


----------



## GingerNinja

A quick good morning from sunny Norfolk! I'm trying to pop in once I get reports and emails out the way as I'm too square-eyed by the evening to post on my phone 

Working all this week so busy busy trying to catch up from last week. Only thing of slight interest going on here is my e-bay bed purchase is being delivered today so I hope the "man and van" finds it okay, and that it is as good as it looks in the pictures.

I hope your bed delivery also goes well @Charity and good luck at the hospital @Bertie'sMum 

Happy Tuesday everyone, have a lovely day.


----------



## huckybuck

Morning all.
Well you have one great night’s sleep then the next night is rubbish (probably from having too much the night before lol) 

Huck had two coughing fits in the night - he doesn’t cough in the day it’s weird although I did have the air purifier on low so wonder if that made him dry - so upping his inhaler again today. He’ll love that NOT lol.

Physio for me again and I am ready for it. My physio has become almost a friend (I take her eggs for her two little girls who love them) so I am looking forward to seeing her.

Then it’s a bit of food shopping this afternoon and keeping out of Mr HBs way as he’s home today!


----------



## UnderThePaw

Good morning all…. Hope you are all well. Everything is very hectic here but I do love getting a wee good morning in here and sometimes the calmest part of the day just now so thought I’d take a moment! We’re on the last three days of term here and it’s all sports days and leaving ceremonies at nursery and bouncy castles at the weekly toddler clubs which is lots of fun but very busy! My voluntary job with the playgroup committee is also busy getting wrapped up for the holidays, as well as my own work going on too!, and everyone is keeping me on my toes. Nipped to dr’s for my biggest daughter this morning and off to vet shortly with young Theodore… he’s been worrying us so I’m so looking forward to the vet’s take, and in the meantime here he and Rosie are enjoying a wee bunk bed dose ❤

Wishing you all a lovely day x


----------



## ewelsh

Good morning all


Good luck at your hospital appointment @Bertie'sMum let us know how it goes x

@Charity hip hip hooray you’ll be in your new bed tonight, have you decided which duvet cover you’ll use? X

@Tigermoon hows your other cats skin issue? Good luck introducing Frosty I hope all goes smoothly. X

@huckybuck good luck at physio x

@UnderThePaw I hope all goes well for Theodore any the vets.

Hope everyone else has a good day and woks passes quickly.




Well I am not a happy bunny today, we are having a new unit made for the kitchen, I have had to relent and give up my old unit which was a shop counter and I loved it because it wasn’t perfect and had character, the drawers finally died on me and they can not be repaired for the hundredth time because the wood has worn away, I dare not even pull a drawer out for fear the whole thing will fall apart 😂so our lovely carpenter has made me an exact copy

here is my old unit











Here is my new unit, re-using my handles

















Whilst they are here I want a slight re jig, so will move my shelves over to the cooker area and move my wall cupboard in place of my shelves, so I took the shelves off the wall, pulled out the wall plus, filled the holes, rubbed down and re painted, as you see I have been a busy bee.






































BUT can you spot the issue! The paint Farrow & Ball Shaded White is obviously a different batch to the paint I used last year and now I have a patch which is fine I hear you say, paint the patch, but I’ve only gone around the kitchen touching up little patches of scuff marks, so now I have paler patches on every wall in my kitchen😤

So guess what I’ll be doing today in between tennis matches 🤨


Off to mutter loudly to myself

have a lovely day everyone 😃


----------



## Ali71

Morning all
Nothing exciting happening here at the moment, first enquiry from the show though already so that's good! Its a beautiful day, sunny and quite breezy and I was too lazy and tired to go for a cycle this morning  Washing done last night and all pegged out to dry, the downside is ironing wahhhhhh

@Charity the end is in sight... you'll soon be tucked up in your own bed again!
@Bertie'sMum hope your appointment went well at the hospital 
@huckybuck fingers crossed physio is not too painful and you are making progress
@ewelsh I have serious house envy 😋

Wishing everyone a lovely day xx


----------



## lymorelynn

Good morning ☺ 
Wishing everyone and their kitties well x 
Today, so far, has been very frustrating with emails from my dentist and my ongoing issue with them. Mr. L has told me to just walk away and go privately but I have lost all confidence in the whole lot of them, having had conflicting advice 🙄 
Let's see how the day continues as I have to go into the bank later. I am switching an account to elsewhere and wanted to remove a standing order before it goes through. Normally I can do that easily online but oh no, not this time 🙄 You need to go into branch to do that. I'm lucky I suppose that there is actually a local branch in Lymington.
After that I may need to lie down in a darkened room for the rest of the day 🤣 Getting too old for stress 😁 
At least the sun is shining 🌞🌞🌞


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Charity said:


> Thankfully, no climbing required as we live in a bungalow. Just corners to manoeuvre.


I bet the delivery guys will be thankful for no stairs


----------



## Charity

lymorelynn said:


> Good morning ☺
> Wishing everyone and their kitties well x
> Today, so far, has been very frustrating with emails from my dentist and my ongoing issue with them. Mr. L has told me to just walk away and go privately but I have lost all confidence in the whole lot of them, having had conflicting advice 🙄
> Let's see how the day continues as I have to go into the bank later. I am switching an account to elsewhere and wanted to remove a standing order before it goes through. Normally I can do that easily online but oh no, not this time 🙄 You need to go into branch to do that. I'm lucky I suppose that there is actually a local branch in Lymington.
> After that I may need to lie down in a darkened room for the rest of the day 🤣 Getting too old for stress 😁
> At least the sun is shining 🌞🌞🌞


Oh Lynn, why is life today so complicated when years ago it was so easy.  Progress and modern technology is supposed to make life better and, as for getting a really good service anywhere, that's a rarity today. Moan over


----------



## Bertie'sMum

ewelsh said:


> Good luck at your hospital appointment @Bertie'sMum let us know how it goes x


Was in and out in under 20 minutes ! Did think to take the results of the last colonoscopy I had done back in 2015 (for which the consultant was grateful as it saved him having to trawl the computer !) - end result is I need another colonoscopy, NOT my favourite procedure  Hopefully some time in the next couple of months.

Just back from shopping and opened the window for Lily to go out - but upstairs Pomeranian is out in their garden and kicking up a storm (do wish he'd shut up, he's got such a high pitched bark !) so Madam won't go - no wonder she's overgrooming still.


----------



## Charity

ewelsh said:


> Good morning all
> 
> 
> Good luck at your hospital appointment @Bertie'sMum let us know how it goes x
> 
> @Charity hip hip hooray you’ll be in your new bed tonight, have you decided which duvet cover you’ll use? X
> 
> @Tigermoon hows your other cats skin issue? Good luck introducing Frosty I hope all goes smoothly. X
> 
> @huckybuck good luck at physio x
> 
> @UnderThePaw I hope all goes well for Theodore any the vets.
> 
> Hope everyone else has a good day and woks passes quickly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I am not a happy bunny today, we are having a new unit made for the kitchen, I have had to relent and give up my old unit which was a shop counter and I loved it because it wasn’t perfect and had character, the drawers finally died on me and they can not be repaired for the hundredth time because the wood has worn away, I dare not even pull a drawer out for fear the whole thing will fall apart 😂so our lovely carpenter has made me an exact copy
> 
> here is my old unit
> 
> View attachment 573807
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my new unit, re-using my handles
> 
> View attachment 573805
> View attachment 573806
> 
> 
> Whilst they are here I want a slight re jig, so will move my shelves over to the cooker area and move my wall cupboard in place of my shelves, so I took the shelves off the wall, pulled out the wall plus, filled the holes, rubbed down and re painted, as you see I have been a busy bee.
> 
> View attachment 573808
> 
> 
> View attachment 573809
> 
> 
> View attachment 573810
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 573811
> 
> 
> BUT can you spot the issue! The paint Farrow & Ball Shaded White is obviously a different batch to the paint I used last year and now I have a patch which is fine I hear you say, paint the patch, but I’ve only gone around the kitchen touching up little patches of scuff marks, so now I have paler patches on every wall in my kitchen😤
> 
> So guess what I’ll be doing today in between tennis matches 🤨
> 
> 
> Off to mutter loudly to myself
> 
> have a lovely day everyone 😃



If there's any woman who doesn't need a man around the house, its you @ewelsh. You are so good at DIY. 

Pain about your wall. I give up on paint colours, the two I used the other day which were Homebase both were pretty awful. The one for woodwork was like painting on water, I kept covering it over and over but what was underneath still showed so I gave up as its behind where the beds are going. The light grey silk looked almost white in the tin but on the wall it became quite a dark grey. 

Your new counter looks lovely, I'm sure you could have knocked that up yourself in an hour. 😋


----------



## Ali71

@Bertie'sMum I'm glad you didn't have to hang about too long but sorry to hear you've got to have another procedure


----------



## Charity

Bunty's demanding to know when her new bed is arriving. She's getting quite restless


----------



## ewelsh

@lymorelynn thats bad no one will give you confidence in them. Take a break from it all and review in a while when your mind isn’t spinning.

@Bertie'sMum also glad you were in and out, shame you have to have another procedure but its good they are sorting this out for you.

@Charity I have had to learn DIY less painful than asking my husband to do it 😂 Maybe your area needed rubbing down first, either way who cares, the bed will cover it. Has the bed arrived yet? X


----------



## ewelsh

Oh crossed posts with you @Charity, I will shout with Bunty “ come on delivery men”


----------



## huckybuck

I hope they turn up soon @Charity I always start to panic at this point that they aren’t coming!!!

@ewelsh I feel exactly the same about Mr HB - he’ll moan if I ask him to do anything so I tend to fix stuff myself (or call some out out to do it lol) but then I get the “why didn’t you ask I’d have done that”when it’s all finished!!! 

Mind you what really gets me is that if you do get them doing something they simply cannot do it alone…whether it’s passing them stuff or finding stuff or buying stuff…they need their hands held (oh and praised at the end)!


----------



## Charity

ewelsh said:


> Oh crossed posts with you @Charity, I will shout with Bunty “ come on delivery men”



Actually, don't tell Bunty but they have been here twenty minutes and are nearly finished. 🤪


----------



## Charity

I meant to say this was Bunty earlier. Doesn't seem you can amend replies, if you can, let me know how


----------



## huckybuck

Charity said:


> I meant to say this was Bunty earlier. Doesn't seem you can amend replies, if you can, let me know how



I think it’s the 3 dots top right in your post - there’s a way to edit there.


----------



## Charity

huckybuck said:


> I think it’s the 3 dots top right in your post - there’s a way to edit there.


Thanks @huckybuck, I had used it before but I forgot...duh!


----------



## ewelsh

none of us will hear from @Charity now, sheI’ll be playing in her new posh bedroom 🤣 


@huckybuck yes exactly, if my husband does DIY you’d swear he was building St. Paul’s cathedral and why do they have to have every damn tool out To screw a nail in 😂


----------



## Charity

ewelsh said:


> none of us will hear from @Charity now, sheI’ll be playing in her new posh bedroom 🤣
> 
> 
> @huckybuck yes exactly, if my husband does DIY you’d swear he was building St. Paul’s cathedral and why do they have to have every damn tool out To screw a nail in 😂


Oh yes, I get this. A huge toolbox comes out and he brings out a mini screwdriver! It's all for show so you think they know what they are doing.


----------



## SbanR

Good afternoon. Late to the party today as I made a special trip to Coventry this morning to stock up on Webbox for the fussy one🥴 He better not go off it now.
While there saw a box of the latest Sheba Nature's Collection so picked that up too.
Nothing much else going on. Wondering whether to inspect my eyelids for half an hour


----------



## Charity

SbanR said:


> Good afternoon. Late to the party today as I made a special trip to Coventry this morning to stock up on Webbox for the fussy one🥴 He better not go off it now.
> While there saw a box of the latest Sheba Nature's Collection so picked that up too.
> Nothing much else going on. Wondering whether to inspect my eyelids for half an hour


I read it that you were stocking up on Weetabix! Huh!


----------



## SbanR

Charity said:


> I read it that you were stocking up on Weetabix! Huh!


Oh no it's porridge made with rolled oats here.
Have you finished playing with Bunty's bed Charity. What does she think of it.


----------



## Charity

Bunty's come and looked at it but that's all so far, she's now outside again. I'm sure she will be impressed as it will be easier to get underneath and more room, a real luxury puss pad. I've already put a blanket there for her. 🐱

Not so lucky for us as we have found a small hole in the fabric on my side, have sent the company photos and they are going to arrange to replace that part.


----------



## Cully

Anyone else having trouble posting?
I'm tapping post reply and it appears to be doing it, but no post showing!?!?

EDIT Ok, it did this one but my last few haven't.


----------



## Cully

SbanR said:


> Oh no it's porridge made with rolled oats here.
> Have you finished playing with Bunty's bed Charity. What does she think of it.


Ooh, do you make overnight porridge? I love it with jumbo rolled oats.


----------



## Cully

huckybuck said:


> I hope they turn up soon @Charity I always start to panic at this point that they aren’t coming!!!
> 
> @ewelsh I feel exactly the same about Mr HB - he’ll moan if I ask him to do anything so I tend to fix stuff myself (or call some out out to do it lol) but then I get the “why didn’t you ask I’d have done that”when it’s all finished!!!
> 
> Mind you what really gets me is that if you do get them doing something they simply cannot do it alone…whether it’s passing them stuff or finding stuff or buying stuff…they need their hands held (oh and praised at the end)!


Or asking if you need any help just seconds before you finish the job 😖


----------



## SbanR

="Cully, post: 1065931544, member: 1471821"]
Ooh, do you make overnight porridge? I love it with jumbo rolled oats.
[/QUOTE]
Yes, put a measure to soak in my slow cooker last thing at night. Switch on in the morning, stir occasionally to stop it sticking.


----------



## SbanR

Cully said:


> Anyone else having trouble posting?
> I'm tapping post reply and it appears to be doing it, but no post showing!?!?
> 
> EDIT Ok, it did this one but my last few haven't.


Yes, happened this morning, but didn't pick up that it hadn't posted until recently.
I also sometimes have to tap the "post reply" button twice before it does post.


----------



## huckybuck

I often have to press twice to get something to post. Hope it’s just a blip.

I also find that I hit on random things while scrolling like a weird grid or hex colour - drives me nuts!


----------



## lymorelynn

huckybuck said:


> I often have to press twice to get something to post. Hope it’s just a blip.
> 
> I also find that I hit on random things while scrolling like a weird grid or hex colour - drives me nuts!


I think we still have some bugs in the system which will, hopefully, be sorted.
My day: the bank stuff went so smoothly and the young lady was so efficient it's a shame to be moving but we still need to chase every penny ☹ 
Dental issues: I just had a complete melt down over dinner, I'm just so stressed and upset about the whole thing. ☹☹☹


----------



## ewelsh

Oh Lynn that‘s awful your that upset. Why not go private, I do and there is a huge difference. Xxxxx


----------



## huckybuck

What a horrid day Lynn. 

I’m one who has also gone private. I am a total dental phobe and needed to find someone who could cope with me. I decided private was the way to go although tbh I don’t think any NHS would have taken me on round here. It was the best thing I did as I actually attend regularly now. 

I hope things get better xx


----------



## Cully

SbanR said:


> ="Cully, post: 1065931544, member: 1471821"]
> Ooh, do you make overnight porridge? I love it with jumbo rolled oats.


Yes, put a measure to soak in my slow cooker last thing at night. Switch on in the morning, stir occasionally to stop it sticking.
[/QUOTE]

It's lovely cold left in the fridge overnight too. No cooking


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I'm a dental phobe too...there's nowhere in walking distance that is NHS so I have to do private. I can't actually drive to the dentist, I'm so frightened. Actually, that's not true, I've come a long way in the last four years and probably could - but I love my hygienist so can't leave her. Hope you can figure it out @lymorelynn xx


----------



## SbanR

Cully said:


> Yes, put a measure to soak in my slow cooker last thing at night. Switch on in the morning, stir occasionally to stop it sticking.


It's lovely cold left in the fridge overnight too. No cooking
[/QUOTE]
I prefer my food cooked. No rabbit food for me


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Good Morning  
Gloomy, sort of grey skies this morning - rain on the way but probably not enough for my very dry garden so will still have the hose out later Also much cooler - is summer over already ?? Housework type chores this morning and then, maybe, a trip to the garden centre this afternoon when it's forecast to be dry and warmer.

@Charity how was your first night in the new bed ? Did you sleep better and has Bunty given it her seal of approval yet ?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well. I woke up of my own accord at 4:37…laid needing a wee until the furry one jumped on the bed at 5:15. He was quiet for a bit but then the meeeeeooowwwwwing started, so downstairs with HD. I did doze off again after a coffee for about 30 minutes.

Due to meet a pal for a run at 8am but it’s currently tipping it down, so we shall see. Hopefully it will not be this bad in 45 minutes…

Not really got plans today besides a few chores and collecting Oscar’s meds from Boots. Wonder how much they will have gone up since last time, though at the rate the weather is going I might postpone the collection until Friday. Mind you, on Friday I’ll be in “getting ready for visitors” mode, as we’ve got guests this weekend. I think they are only staying one night though, which always seems such a lot of work for one night…all that bedding and towels…!

Right. I guess I should think about getting myself up and at ‘em. Happy Wednesday everyone


----------



## ewelsh

Morning rain grey gloom here, it’s is June right? 

Been up since 5.30am 😲 taking mother in law for a hospital appointment so left my house at 6.30, bit of a shocker this before 7 malarkey ha!

@Charity I hope your bed is a comfy as it looks and you had a good sleep.

have a lovely wet day everyone and puddle's are meant to be jumped in xx


----------



## Cully

Good morning everyone. Been up since 6 as couldn't sleep. For once Moo didn't wake me.
Got Tesco coming today and have horrible feeling I've ordered too much frozen stuff to fit in freezer. Oops!
@Charity , hope you had a great night's sleep and T&B loved your new bed too. You must be so happy it's all over now.
@ewelsh , hope your trip is problem free. I hate driving if it's raining, but do agree about the puddles. I've always wanted to do that Dawn French puddle sketch ☺ .

Hope everyone has an interesting day. Take care xx


----------



## Ali71

It was lovely and bright first thing but by the time I could get a signal things had clouded up 😬 I’m now sat at my desk in the office and it’s grey grey grey… I think we are due some rain.

I think @Charity must still be asleep 😴 🤣

I had a really nice dentist which was NHS but they’ve lost 80% of their dentists and you can only get an emergency appointment there now if you’re lucky. I have found another practice locally that are accepting new patients but it is private… you do tend to get a good service, especially if you do a Denplan subscription or something. I hope you get things sorted @lymorelynn 

@ewelsh hope the appointment goes ok with MIL

Have a great day lovelies xx 😘


----------



## SbanR

Good morning. We had a drop of rain in the night. Only a little drop though so might need to do the rounds with a watering can.
@Charity surely you can't still be . Toppy and breakfast comes to mind

@ewelsh hope it's a trouble free day. When are you expecting your Eufy? Do you think Libby will ride on it?


----------



## lymorelynn

Good morning and thank you for the kind words on dentists. It's not a phobia, just an ongoing problem with work I had done by a dentist who has now left and being told by my new dentist that the work done was totally unsuitable 🙄 I do have an NHS dentist but paid privately for what I was told was my best option. I think I'm going to have to write off the original cost and go elsewhere to get things sorted. I was just very fed up with things yesterday 😔 
The sun is shining here 🌞 and I hope everyone has a good day ☺
Are you up yet @Charity or is that new bed too comfortable 😁


----------



## Charity

Good morning people. No, I didn't have a lie in this morning. 😜 I did sleep but kept waking up, the mattresses are much harder than our previous ones. OH is moaning his back hurts and its like he's slept on rocks . I'm just thrilled I haven't woken up with a back ache myself, which is definitely a positive. 😊 

Bunty and Toppy have tried it out this morning and seems like they approve. 😻

Now everything is in we can get down to properly returning the house to normal...hooray. 

@lymorelynn, I hope you have a better day today and get something sorted. 

@ewelsh, you were up early! Good luck with MIL 

Hope everyone has a good day. We have sunshine by the way 😎


----------



## ewelsh

I am back, all fine for MIL 😃 who then asked me to pop her into town and could I wait an hour or so, for her to do a shop…. Ummmm no, when she shops, she shops, so dropped her off and shot back home to see to my girls and feed them. Libby had thrown a massive tantrum as her clean litter tray contents were all over the work top, Lottie bit my ankles in protest, the dogs were extremely happy to have me home,,,, thats says it all doesn’t it. 😂


@Charity you need to bounce on bed to soften things up 🤣

Glad your feeling a little brighter today Lynn xxx go around a few dentists until you find the right one and also to see if they all have the same opinion.

@SbanR my Hoover which is now named Clare 😂 is on route apparently. I’m not worried about Libby at all, but I fear lottie will attack it, followed by the Westie’s ( The Kray twins ) 

I will let you know x


----------



## Bethanjane22

Good Morning everyone!

Still trying to get my head around the new layout, so i've been reading plenty but not interacting much.

This morning I had to rescue a fledgling (not sure what type of bird it was) from the jaws of death (Luna).

I heard a bunch of commotion and then Luna came in to the kitchen with some feathers hanging from her mouth. I thought she had grabbed her bird toy from Purrs in our Hearts which is quite life like. Then the 'bird' blinked at me!

I prised open her jaws and grabbed the poor baby. It seemed a bit dazed but didn't have any visible injuries and I opened both of its wings and tail feathers to give it a quick check over.

I let it settle down in a box outside for 10 minutes and then lifted it up and off it flew back into the trees.

In the almost 4 years we've had the girls, the biggest thing they've caught is a butterfly, so a bird was a bit of a surprise.

Hopefully it's the first and only time I get a present from them!


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Charity said:


> I did sleep but kept waking up, the mattresses are much harder than our previous ones. OH is moaning his back hurts and its like he's slept on rocks





ewelsh said:


> @Charity you need to bounce on bed to soften things up 🤣


@Charity i had the same problem last year with the new mattress I bought and which I eventually changed (from Dreams so got the 30 day return if unsuitable deal ) I still think that is the root cause of my neck problems  I did google "new mattress too hard" and found advice that (a) it can take a while to get used to a new mattress and (b) to walk/jump up and down on it !!!!!! If it really is too hard for him perhaps you could try either a quilted or memory foam mattress topper (if your side is OK then you'd only need a single size one for his side of the bed).


----------



## ewelsh

I. Might be wrong, but the tail is too long for a Jenny wren, so I am thinking a Robin fledgling, well saved @Bethanjane22 x


----------



## huckybuck

Morning all! Up early here too (we’ll it was before 8 😂 7:50!) Mr HB has gone off to another course with his mate for an open golf comp so he bought me tea on his way out - perfect!

Had Huck swearing at me because I’d left notes to say no food for anyone as Grace was off to the dentist. They were all waiting in the kitchen (impatiently) and I had to ignore them while I got my coffee, got dressed etc - you could see them looking at me as if to say WTF?????

Anyway dropped her off ok but she’s so frightened she wets herself and shakes and pants all the way there. Uncle Ralph was going to do her first so she didn’t have to hang around too much working herself up.

I forgot to ask for FULL bloods which I would have liked until I was on my way home. So phoned and they’d already done just pre op ones. They are going to see if they have enough but I said not to stress her if they haven’t. We’ll do it next visit. I do like to get full bloods done after they hit 7 years if possible as I think it’s better to catch things early if we can.

So back home and finally they got breakfast although Little H was very wary that if he ate it he was going to be the next one bundled in the carrier 😂

Aside from worrying 🙄 I’m taking some donations to my cat rescue friend today - my neighbours are brilliant and leave stuff on the doorstep for me whenever I go! I meet my friend at her workplace at lunch time (in the car park) and she always brings me a tea and flapjack from the canteen lol!

Hoping I’ll be able to pick Grace up after that!

Please send positive vibes she only needs a clean this time poor thing.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

huckybuck said:


> Please send positive vibes she only needs a clean this time poor thing.


Aww Gracie you'll feel much better when back home after the dentist and Mummy can spoil you 😻


----------



## ewelsh

Awwww poor Gwaci, sending you lots of healing vibes and be brave vibes. You will soon be home sweetie and you will have an Essex smile then, lovely pearly whites xxxx


----------



## Bethanjane22

huckybuck said:


> Morning all! Up early here too (we’ll it was before 8 😂 7:50!) Mr HB has gone off to another course with his mate for an open golf comp so he bought me tea on his way out - perfect!
> 
> Had Huck swearing at me because I’d left notes to say no food for anyone as Grace was off to the dentist. They were all waiting in the kitchen (impatiently) and I had to ignore them while I got my coffee, got dressed etc - you could see them looking at me as if to say WTF?????
> 
> Anyway dropped her off ok but she’s so frightened she wets herself and shakes and pants all the way there. Uncle Ralph was going to do her first so she didn’t have to hang around too much working herself up.
> 
> I forgot to ask for FULL bloods which I would have liked until I was on my way home. So phoned and they’d already done just pre op ones. They are going to see if they have enough but I said not to stress her if they haven’t. We’ll do it next visit. I do like to get full bloods done after they hit 7 years if possible as I think it’s better to catch things early if we can.
> 
> So back home and finally they got breakfast although Little H was very wary that if he ate it he was going to be the next one bundled in the carrier 😂
> 
> Aside from worrying 🙄 I’m taking some donations to my cat rescue friend today - my neighbours are brilliant and leave stuff on the doorstep for me whenever I go! I meet my friend at her workplace at lunch time (in the car park) and she always brings me a tea and flapjack from the canteen lol!
> 
> Hoping I’ll be able to pick Grace up after that!
> 
> Please send positive vibes she only needs a clean this time poor thing.



Good luck Gracie! Hope it's just a nice clean of your teeth and then home for some well earned food and cuddles.


----------



## Tigermoon

Good morning all 🌞

Took the cat with the skin problem to the vet this morning for a post-biospy check. All looks good so she can come out of the pen now, which I'm sure she'll be very pleased about. The cone has to stay on though sadly, to stop her starting to chew herself again. Too early for results yet, we probably won't get those until the end of this week or even middle of next week at the earliest, so it remains a mystery. The vets are all nonplussed as none have ever seen anything like it before 😱

Frosty continues to do well. I've introduced him to the dog who wandered over in a friendly manner and got a biff to the nose.

I hope to be able to reintroduce him to his mum soon and I really hope they get on, along with my other female Persian, as then he can come up to my bedroom at night🤞

@huckybuck sending positive thoughts for Grace's Dental.


----------



## SbanR

More good wishes winging their way to Gwacie @huckybuck 

@ewelsh so you decided on Clare in recognition of HB's recommendation but I think it's also so you can order Claire HB around whenever you like! Sneaky😅


----------



## Charity

Hope all goes well for Gracie @huckybuck

Well done @Bethanjane22 for saving the little bird, looks like a robin to me too.

@Tigermoon, glad all going well for both cats at the moment. Hope for results quickly, though nothing seems to be quick nowadays.

@Bertie's Mum, have you thought of a new pillow for your neck problem. I got a foam one which lifts and stretches the neck a bit more than the average pillow. Not keen on foam but persevered and I've had no upper back/shoulder pain since. 

I've got a topper for my bed and I've kept my old mattress just in case all fails so, at least one of us can use that if they really don't like the new mattress. I shall persevere though and give it a while.


----------



## ewelsh

@Tigermoon So pleased your cat with the skin problem can soon be free even if the cone has to remain, I hope the results give you an easy aftercare solution. It’s frustrating when no one knows!

Hope Frosty likes his mum again and they can catch up on the last years together.



Yes @SbanR the hoover has to be named Clare 🤣 after all its @huckybuck fault for the temptation and she is obsessed with cleaning so seemed appropriate 😂 Maybe I should give her a Huckleberry blue bow to wear.


----------



## Cully

ewelsh said:


> my Hoover which is now named Clare 😂 is on route apparently. I’m not worried about Libby at all, but I fear lottie will attack it, followed by the Westie’s ( The Kray twins )


Kray Twins







so funny 



huckybuck said:


> Please send positive vibes she only needs a clean this time poor thing.









Hope these help the poor girl xx


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Charity said:


> @Bertie's Mum, have you thought of a new pillow for your neck problem. I got a foam one which lifts and stretches the neck a bit more than the average pillow. Not keen on foam but persevered and I've had no upper back/shoulder pain since.


For years (more than I care to remember !) I always used the Dunlopillow latex foam ones (they don't get as hot as other foam ones; they aren't cheap but last forever). They used to come in just the one "density" which suited me perfectly however when I went to buy a new pair about 18 months ago they'd changed them and now they come in "firm" and "standard" - as I was able to try them in the shop I went with the "standard" but I've since found them too "firm" and they're not right for me. I've tried lots of different pillows since my neck problem started - got about 3 pairs in the wardrobe, none of them any good and have had to resort to a pair of inexpensive hollowfibre ones that Mum and I bought years ago to take on holidays.


----------



## Cully

Bertie'sMum said:


> For years (more than I care to remember !) I always used the Dunlopillow latex foam ones (they don't get as hot as other foam ones; they aren't cheap but last forever). They used to come in just the one "density" which suited me perfectly however when I went to buy a new pair about 18 months ago they'd changed them and now they come in "firm" and "standard" - as I was able to try them in the shop I went with the "standard" but I've since found them too "firm" and they're not right for me. I've tried lots of different pillows since my neck problem started - got about 3 pairs in the wardrobe, none of them any good and have had to resort to a pair of inexpensive hollowfibre ones that Mum and I bought years ago to take on holidays.


I don't seem to have any luck with pillows either and I've tried so many from the really expensive to the cheapest.
At the moment I'm using one I got from the Range and have to bash it into shape to fit around me.
Pillows are so important for help sleeping with a painful condition.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

@Cully when I mentioned the problem to the physio I was seeing last year when my neck problems started he said don't bother with the pillows they advertise for neck/shoulder problems as anything of that nature should be made to measure to be effective for you alone. He recommended rolling up a small towel and placing it inside the pillowcase along with the pillow - I did try that but as I'm such a fidget in bed it never wanted to stay in place !!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh Gracie! I hope you’re done and dusted now, with only a clean and not had to have any peggies out. Hope she’s okay @huckybuck xx


----------



## Cully

Bertie'sMum said:


> @Cully when I mentioned the problem to the physio I was seeing last year when my neck problems started he said don't bother with the pillows they advertise for neck/shoulder problems as anything of that nature should be made to measure to be effective for you alone. He recommended rolling up a small towel and placing it inside the pillowcase along with the pillow - I did try that but as I'm such a fidget in bed it never wanted to stay in place !!


I'm awaiting an appointment to see a musculoskeletal (???) specialist. I'm hoping he/she will be able to give me some tailored advice for my neck. I saw the xray and was gob smacked at the damage. Makes me so angry that the 'clinician' I spoke to at my surgery said I didn't need an xray, but now, over 2 years later, the xray shows extensive deterioration in my neck. 
I tried the rolled up towel but it was just too hard, sigh!!


----------



## huckybuck

Phoned the vets at 2 as hadn’t heard anything and they said she’s fine and in recovery. Told me she hadn’t eaten anything yet and I laughed and said well good luck with that (they haven’t a hope in hell of getting her to eat at the vets even if they tempted her with her treat jar)! 

Going to pick her up at 4:30 and will find out what she’s had done when I see Uncle Ralph then. Gosh look at the time…might have to do my hair and put a bit of make up on then decide what to wear 😂


----------



## huckybuck

With my back problems I need a firm or extra firm mattress and because I have a habit of bed swopping I have had to buy all new mattresses for all the beds upstairs!

I did buy special pillows (one for between the knees and one for the small of my back and one for under my knees which I was really sceptical about but they did help a lot.

Then with my shoulder I bought a neck pillow which does help a bit although I put another soft one on top too. I bought a V pillow which was helpful for a bit as it raised the shoulders up. But now I have two huge pregnancy pillows (one to rest my bad shoulder on if I am on my back and one to hug so my shoulder doesn’t drop if I am on my side. They have definitely helped me sleep a bit better with it.

Mr HB reckons the bed looks like a coffin mind you and the room smells like a chicken farm 😱 I am really funny about foam/microfibre pillows (can’t abide synthetic) so these are all duck or goose and you can really smell them!!


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Cully said:


> I'm awaiting an appointment to see a musculoskeletal (???) specialist. I'm hoping he/she will be able to give me some tailored advice for my neck. I saw the xray and was gob smacked at the damage. Makes me so angry that the 'clinician' I spoke to at my surgery said I didn't need an xray, but now, over 2 years later, the xray shows extensive deterioration in my neck.
> I tried the rolled up towel but it was just too hard, sigh!!



Musculoskeletal is the "new" name for Physiotherapy ! I wasn't surprised when I saw the results of my first MRI - I was expecting there to be extensive damage being 75 and having osteoporosis.


----------



## huckybuck

She’s back. 1 tooth out and stitches but the rest just a clean. She’s still a bit spaced but VERY happy to be home. Has eaten loads already so she must have been starving! We’ve been home over an hour and she hasn’t stopped purring!


----------



## Charity

huckybuck said:


> She’s back. 1 tooth out and stitches but the rest just a clean. She’s still a bit spaced but VERY happy to be home. Has eaten loads already so she must have been starving! We’ve been home over an hour and she hasn’t stopped purring!


That's good news, well done Gracie. I'm sure she'll feel a lot better tomorrow. 🐱


----------



## ewelsh

huckybuck said:


> She’s back. 1 tooth out and stitches but the rest just a clean. She’s still a bit spaced but VERY happy to be home. Has eaten loads already so she must have been starving! We’ve been home over an hour and she hasn’t stopped purring!



Oh poor Gwacie, what a brave girl and now she has lovely clean teeth again! 😃


----------



## Cully

Bertie'sMum said:


> Musculoskeletal is the "new" name for Physiotherapy ! I wasn't surprised when I saw the results of my first MRI - I was expecting there to be extensive damage being 75 and having osteoporosis.


Why do they have to mess. I hope a midwife is still.a midwife! 
My gripe was that if I'd been x-rayed when I first mentioned it, the problem could have been picked up then and saved me over two years of debilitating pain. Too late now.
Sorry to hear you have to go for more tests and hope you don't have a long wait.


----------



## GingerNinja

Well done Grace, you are a very brave girl 😘

@Cully and @Bertie'sMum I'm sorry that you both have such debilitating pain, believe me I know exactly how you feel xx

My eBay bed turned up yesterday and it's in great condition  my son will be so pleased. Even with the courier cost is still a solid oak bed frame for just over £200


----------



## ewelsh

@Cully you say why do they have to change things - My MIL who is 69yrs old was asked at her NHS appointment “are you pregnant“ 😂 her face was a picture, I couldn’t stop laughing


----------



## urbantigers

Sorry I’ve not had time to read posts and the screen is hurting my eyes at the moment, but does anyone want 2 cats? Will deliver. Mosi woke me at 3.30 meowing. Then he settled but Kito started moving around and eventually got up. then mosi got up. Then came back. then Kito started whining…. I’ve been awake since 3.30 and am now sat with a cup of mint tea and 2 paracetamol For my head. I am severely displeased. I’ve told Kito he is off Santa’s nice list (no, it’s not too early for threats) and Mosi is heading there too - only saved by being less noisy than Kito. Fed up with the pair of them. I’m shattered and dont know how I’m going to manage a day at work


----------



## Charity

Good morning.on another sunny day 

Oh @urbantigers, sorry you've had such a stressful night. 




ewelsh said:


> @Cully you say why do they have to change things - My MIL who is 69yrs old was asked at her NHS appointment “are you pregnant“ 😂 her face was a picture, I couldn’t stop laughing


She should have said yes. I'd like to have seen their faces then. 

Toppy is in devilish mood too. I always keep a bag of furball treats on my dressing table in the corner and I give them both a few after breakfast before they go out. Did this yesterday morning then, a bit later, I found it in the middle of the dressing table so assumed I'd left it there. Put it back then not long after I heard this scrabbling on the floor and there was Toppy with the bag and the treats all over the place happily chomping away. Bad kitty.

Just now when I got up, this is where I found him. I had left some Webbox sticks on the cabinet and he's at it again! I'm actually amazed they have been here overnight without him finding them. Bad kitty 2. I'm getting sloppy, I really need to buck up. 😼










I did sleep quite well thanks to the help of a magnesium tablet last night.

Got a Sainsburys delivery at lunchtime, so exciting! Lets play guess what will be missing this week or have a very short shelf life. so we're supposed to eat it today. 🤔 Last week it was a 500g box of grapes! 🍇

Oh heavens, there he is again. Now he thinks it makes a good look out point. 😦










I think I'd better go and get their breakfast. Have a good day everyone if you can.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Quick Good Morning from me as I need to get ready to go to my shift at the charity shop and am running a little late  

Firstly I may not be on here much today as Virgin have advised they are doing work in my area and I'll probably be without broadband till about 6pm 

I got a phone call from the hospital yesterday to book me in for my colonoscopy - it's now booked for next Wednesday afternoon. Hope the letter with the pre procedure medication arrives today or tomorrow. That's the bit I'm not looking forward to ! 2 days on a low fibre/liquid diet and then the medication the day before which will tie me to the bathroom


----------



## lymorelynn

Good morning 🙂 
@Bertie'sMum hope Virgin get your broadband back quickly. Good luck for next Wednesday. My daughter worked in endoscopy/colonoscopy when she was a ward nurse so I don't envy you 😔 
My train to London is on schedule, according to the Trainline app, so I'll be off later this afternoon, leaving Mr. L to look after the girls 😸 I'm very much a country girl but looking forward to doing some big city stuff 😁 Looking forward to seeing my grand-pets too - one snake 🐍 and one lizard 🦎 😁
I might not be around so much over the next few days but I will still be keeping an eye on things 😜
Have a good day everyone 😙


----------



## Charity

lymorelynn said:


> Good morning 🙂
> @Bertie'sMum hope Virgin get your broadband back quickly. Good luck for next Wednesday. My daughter worked in endoscopy/colonoscopy when she was a ward nurse so I don't envy you 😔
> My train to London is on schedule, according to the Trainline app, so I'll be off later this afternoon, leaving Mr. L to look after the girls 😸 I'm very much a country girl but looking forward to doing some big city stuff 😁 Looking forward to seeing my grand-pets too - one snake 🐍 and one lizard 🦎 😁
> I might not be around so much over the next few days but I will still be keeping an eye on things 😜
> Have a good day everyone 😙


Have a good time and don't spend too much


----------



## ewelsh

Have a lovely time @lymorelynn happy shopping

Oh Toppy you have the devil in you 😃 

Hope your back on line soon @Bertie'sMum 

@urbantigers buy ear plugs in bulk, hope you manage your day x

The work men are here doing the kitchen unit, so my day will be full of that. Libby is in my bedroom out of the way nice and safe.

Helga-Clare will be busy later 😂

Have a good day everyone x


----------



## huckybuck

Morning all. Slept so well last night but am thinking of taking a magnesium like @Charity instead of pain killer and see if that works as well. I never knew magnesium was good for sleep! 

Grace ate me out of house and home last night - she had 5 packets of gourmet before I went to bed (no dry treats as advised by vets) she went to sleep downstairs and has woken up a happy bunny this morning! I think the pain killer is still working so we’ll see how she is later. 

Mr HB didn’t listen to me when I said “no dry” 50 million times last night as by the time I got up she’d already had her freeze dried treats and Little H’s canagan so given up on that for now. 

Physio again today - it was a bit sore after Tues but no pain no gain. I’m trying to have 2 sessions a week until she goes off on summer holidays.

I’ve got to start eating a bit better too - been very naughty recently with lots of cakes and biscuits etc but I haven’t let a single drop of alcohol pass my lips for a week so that’s something. However I need to shift a bit of weight now so the healthy eating HAS to start today. 

Have a nice break @lymorelynn and I am so glad you have your appointment already @Bertie'sMum

@ewelsh I am scared to ask in case you hate me hut how am I getting on as your new little helper???


----------



## Cully

ewelsh said:


> @Cully you say why do they have to change things - My MIL who is 69yrs old was asked at her NHS appointment “are you pregnant“ 😂 her face was a picture, I couldn’t stop laughing


It's like when a delivery driver asks for ID. I mean, do I look like I'm underage??
There are some questions you just don't need to ask  .


----------



## Cully

Bertie'sMum said:


> Quick Good Morning from me as I need to get ready to go to my shift at the charity shop and am running a little late
> 
> Firstly I may not be on here much today as Virgin have advised they are doing work in my area and I'll probably be without broadband till about 6pm
> 
> I got a phone call from the hospital yesterday to book me in for my colonoscopy - it's now booked for next Wednesday afternoon. Hope the letter with the pre procedure medication arrives today or tomorrow. That's the bit I'm not looking forward to ! 2 days on a low fibre/liquid diet and then the medication the day before which will tie me to the bathroom


Having had both up and down I prefer the up. I do sympathise though knowing what it's like to live your life around toilet needs. I did think about setting up a portable tv in there!


----------



## Cully

Good Morning Everyone. I know I'm late but have a good excuse as a friend from years ago who I'd lost touch rang me this morning. It was lovely to catch up and realise neither of us has changed. It was like it was only days ago we had last spoken and not the years it really is.
I've been doing the boring but necessary task of sorting out old paperwork and chucking out everything I can. Don't you find it harder to do these days now that we have to remove all personal details from letters etc? My friend shreds hers and mixes it in with a load of very unpleasant soiled cat litter before dumping it.🤢
Oh @Charity , I know I shouldn't laugh but couldn't help it. It sounds like you need a lockable drawer to keep Toppy out of the treats.


----------



## huckybuck

Cully said:


> It's like when a delivery driver asks for ID. I mean, do I look like I'm underage??
> There are some questions you just don't need to ask  .


I LOVE it when people ask me for ID it doesn’t happen very often these days!!!


----------



## Linda Weasel

Cully said:


> Having had both up and down I prefer the up. I do sympathise though knowing what it's like to live your life around toilet needs. I did think about setting up a portable tv in there!


I’ve had a colonoscopy…that stuff they give you to drink!,

My advice to anybody taking this is to just move everything to the bathroom (tv, laptop, tablet, phone, books and all the other necessities) because you’ll be living in there for hours.


----------



## Cully

huckybuck said:


> I LOVE it when people ask me for ID it doesn’t happen very often these days!!!


Well I _look_ my age, so when they ask I wonder if they're just taking the mickey


----------



## ewelsh

Don’t you worry @huckybuck Clare has worked her little socks off for me this morning, I LOVE her 🤣 why did I not have one sooner. I defo want one upstairs now 😂 she doesn’t like my jute rugs which is no problem as I pick them up to hoover anyway.
I face timed my mum to show her, she wants one for Christmas 😂 which means I will have to get MIL one too, so thats 2 Christmas gifts sorted.

We did have a few teething issues with the dogs, one dog is terrified of Clare 🤣 The Kray twins have attacked Clare a few times, but she kept on going so they got bored In the end. Lottie is the one I am worried about, she is stalking it Especially the little brushes, she has had one off a few times. Libby just bopped it and walked away. After an hours hard work, she slowly made her way back to bed exhausted.

Clare is here to stay, I wish I could have had a mop one too 😂 do I really have to mop myself 😉

So I will order another today for upstairs.


Thank you @huckybuck for your recommendation, best toyI have bought in ages and would recommend anyone to have one. X


----------



## huckybuck

ewelsh said:


> Don’t you worry @huckybuck Clare has worked her little socks off for me this morning, I LOVE her 🤣 why did I not have one sooner. I defo want one upstairs now 😂 she doesn’t like my jute rugs which is no problem as I pick them up to hoover anyway.
> I face timed my mum to show her, she wants one for Christmas 😂 which means I will have to get MIL one too, so thats 2 Christmas gifts sorted.
> 
> We did have a few teething issues with the dogs, one dog is terrified of Clare 🤣 The Kray twins have attacked Clare a few times, but she kept on going so they got bored In the end. Lottie is the one I am worried about, she is stalking it Especially the little brushes, she has had one off a few times. Libby just bopped it and walked away. After an hours hard work, she slowly made her way back to bed exhausted.
> 
> Clare is here to stay, I wish I could have had a mop one too 😂 do I really have to mop myself 😉
> 
> So I will order another today for upstairs.
> 
> 
> Thank you @huckybuck for your recommendation, best toyI have bought in ages and would recommend anyone to have one. X
> 
> View attachment 573943


Oh phew!!!! 
I am soooo glad she’s been approved. And glad she’s coped with your wobbly floor. It’s a shame about the rugs though..
I’m wondering if you should try a mop one for down stairs and tell Clare to take herself upstairs 😂
It might be another brand would cope with the rugs. 

I would def recommend an Ecovacs - I think it would handle the rug ok although I’m mopping mode it avoids any carpet anyway. 

I don’t know how I coped before I discovered my little helpers!


----------



## ewelsh

Clare is off again 😂 oddly enough she likes my jute rug in the snug but not the rugs in the kitchen! all the girls are getting used to her now and keep out of her way. Lottie doesn’t like her at all. X


----------



## Cully

ewelsh said:


> Clare is off again 😂 oddly enough she likes my jute rug in the snug but not the rugs in the kitchen! all the girls are getting used to her now and keep out of her way. Lottie doesn’t like her at all. X


The four leggers v Clare. Who's training who I wonder ☺


----------



## ewelsh

Cully said:


> The four leggers v Clare. Who's training who I wonder ☺



Who do you think @Cully Clare for sure 🤣


----------



## SbanR

@ewelsh if you order 3 helpers at one go you should be able to negotiate a nice discount


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Was there a day? Did I miss it? 

Oh well. Hope everyone has had a lovely day  Not least @ewelsh with Helga-Clare!


----------



## Charity

Good morning, Friday again so soon and 1 July. 😮 Soon be you know what. 🎅

It's lovely and sunny here today. 5.30 is fast becoming my normal waking and getting up time. 

We're off to the doggie field today and I've got to get a birthday gift for a friend. Then it will be time for watching the tennis, some great games yesterday and I scoffed half a large packet of giant chocolate buttons while I was watching, tennis is not good for me. 

Have a happy day everyone.


----------



## urbantigers

I think I need a Clare!

Sorry I’ve not been able to read all posts so apologies if I fail to respond to anything momentous.

Kito started up at his usual time of 5ish this morning but guess what? My upstairs neighbours are on holiday! There are other neighhours who can hear him but it’s mainly my upstairs neighbours I worry about. So I just let him shout! Looking forward to tomorrow - Saturday and I intend to get up when I’m ready and not when Kito demands. Poor boy, he’s in for a rude awakening.

First week back at work always drags when I’ve been off. That’s why I took Monday off so that it was at least a 4 day week (that and the fact that I just don’t like Mondays) but my colleague is off today and yesterday so I’m on my own. I keep telling myself I only have 2 more full weeks then I’m off half a week and it’s Tatton flower show which I am going to. But that will mean it will be the end of July - where is this year going? It’s raining today. Again.

Mosi had a poo-ey bum yesterday and sat on my clean cream bed sheet leaving a lovely bum print behind  I hadn’t even got the fresh duvet cover on. I think he was just waiting for me to struggle getting that on before coming to sit on it. He’s still a bit whiffy but appears to have made some attempt at cleaning himself so is allowed on my lap this morning.

I hope everyone has a good Friday and that the sun is out somewhere.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Morning, I have awoken to sunshine…after the smell of someone’s poop which woke us up at about 5.30. He came and sat on HD for a bit, then they went downstairs whilst I stayed in bed until 6:30. Had a busy busy day at work yesterday, then ate what felt like 683 Ferrero Rocher when I got home, then zonked! Hopeless.

I shall shortly go for a run, then to Tesco and M&S for the shopping for the week. Going to make some cheese straws to take to a friend’s this evening. Her whole family are here and we know them pretty well, so we are going for a couple of post dinner drinks. Got ironing to do still as I’ve had serious CBA’s about ironing recently. We have friends coming to stay tomorrow, so have a few “whizzing around” chores to do for that, too.

Hmmm, sounds like a lot! Blimey. I feel tired just at the thought of it all  Best get up and at ‘em. Have a super Friday everybody


----------



## lymorelynn

Good morning from a very sunny Wapping 🌞 My son's flat is lovely and has amazing views from the roof terrace. It's odd to wake up with no cats pinning me down though😹 
We're off to the Tower this morning - it's only a few minutes walk away but he's never been either. I rang Mr. L yesterday evening to let him know I'd arrived and he was, 'hang on, this a crucial match point ' Tennis 🤣🙄🎾
Love your vacuum @ewelsh - my step daughter has one and swears by it. 
Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## SbanR

Good morning. It's a sunny, cold morning here. We had a fair bit of rain in the night  It filled my empty water butt.
@urbantigers isn't your upstairs neighbour the one with the barking dog? Why don't you give her a taste of her own medicine?


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Good Morning all  Lovely and sunny here too, but with a chill in the air that reminds me more of April !

Was thinking of shopping this morning but because of dietary preparation before colonoscopy next week and having to buy in 3 days worth of "low fibre" food will probably leave that until tomorrow. Plus niece No2 rang yesterday and has asked me to collect her daughter from school this afternoon as her ex has gone down with Covid. So will use this morning for much needed ironing 



Charity said:


> I scoffed half a large packet of giant chocolate buttons while I was watching, tennis is not good for me.


Whoops !



Mrs Funkin said:


> Had a busy busy day at work yesterday, then ate what felt like 683 Ferrero Rocher


Whoops again !



Mrs Funkin said:


> Got ironing to do still as I’ve had serious CBA’s about ironing recently.


Me too MrsF - but then it's one of those tasks that I intensely like doing. Got it down to a fine art as to what has to be done and what I get away with not doing 



lymorelynn said:


> We're off to the Tower this morning - it's only a few minutes walk away but he's never been either


Fascinating place I last went about 4 years ago and absolutely loved it; been thinking I need to go again to see the wildflower meadow they've planted in the moat.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh @lymorelynn ! The Crown Jewels! I kept going back round to go on the travelator again to view them  They are stunning.


----------



## Tigermoon

Morning all,

Grey and gloomy here in the south west 😭 

Frosty met my two year old niece yesterday. I'm not sure that he was terribly impressed. He has also met the dog and swiped her a few times. She has failed to take the hint 🤦‍♀️

We still await results on the skin biopsies for little Eva but it could be another week before we hear anything. 

We've got the plumber coming this morning to fit a new water softener as the old one has finally given up.

I have been contemplating getting a 'Clare' for some time, but I wasn't sure how effective they were with regards to corners and edges and picking up long cat hair and litter on carpets? Any advice @huckybuck ?


----------



## ewelsh

Good morning

I already have my washing out…. But looking at the grey sky it will be back inside pretty quickly.

My husband is home today for a full month, yippppeeeee he has been away for 3 months so I am looking forward to lots of meals out. I have missed him. ( remind me I said this in 1 weeks time 😉 )
I will give him a few days then produce a very long list of DIY jobs 🤣 If I am not around as much you know why.


Enjoy your break @lymorelynn sounds fabulous.

The tennis has been amazing @Charity chocolate buttons are a must per match 😂


Have a lovely day everyone xxx


----------



## huckybuck

Morning all. 
Another decent night hurrah. 

Grace had her meds last night and is doing great. No after effects so far so hopefully she’ll stay that way.

Today I am going to go to the gym and have a swim. My shoulder is doing really well so feel like I should push it a little more.

@Mrs Funkin all this talk of baking is making me think I should do a bit of snack cooking to try to kick start eating healthy!

@lymorelynn enjoy the Tower. I’d love to go again as haven’t been since I was little. I adore the ravens and the story of the princes is one of my favourites although so sad.

@ewelsh have fun with Mr E - I wish Mr HB would work away for a little while - it might make me more tolerant of him poor bloke 😂


----------



## GingerNinja

A quick good morning from me  work is super busy so I've been working late all week... hopefully not too late tonight as I've got to roast a chicken as Ginkgo has has to go without for 2 days  and I promised him!

Enjoy your baking, sightseeing, swimming, shopping and ironing (aarrgh!) and have a lovely day everyone xx


----------



## huckybuck

@Tigermoon 
Robot vacs have really come along way now. These latest ones are great and there is a lot of competition so they are just getting better and better. Over the years I’ve had Neato, I robot, Eufy and Ecovacs. In terms of carpet they are all good. I have long pile and long haired cats and lots of cat litter. You would be amazed at what they pick up!!! It’s quite scary to empty the dirt box daily and see what’s there! 

I think for value for money and pick up you prob can’t beat the Eufy. Although the one I have doesn’t have a mapping facility (where you can choose virtual boundaries and rooms to go or not which I can now really see the benefit of). If they do one of those then I’d prob pick that.

I absolutely love my Ecovacs for the hard floors. I could not believe it picks up wood pellet cat litter as if it were just a speck of dust! I would be very tempted to stick with this brand in future if she’s ok on carpet (not tried her yet so watch this space). She is by far the most advanced. 

Neato is brilliant on carpet too but they are quite expensive and if I’m being honest I think there are others now a lot cheaper that are just as good.

The only one I wouldn’t buy again is the I Robot. It’s good but just not as good as the others in a number of ways. Noisier, pick up not quite as good and dirt bin sensor too sensitive. 

The things to look for are the higher the PA suction the better. The longer running time the better. I like phone compatibility and mapping facility. Hope this helps.


----------



## Cully

Good Morning. Misty had to work for her breakfast this morning. There was a big black fly bugging us. Probably been here all night and just woken up. 'No brekkie till that flies gone', I told her. And by golly she jumped on the window ledge where the fly was and trapped it under the net curtain. Bish, bash bosh, job done. I'm still chuckling. Who says they don't understand what we say??  
I'm sat here with my heating pad wrapped around my sore hip. It really does seem to work (thanks for the heads up @BarneyBobCat ), although it does make me feel comfy and idle. Nothing urgent to do, just waiting for a delivery, do the laundry and sort my recycling out. 

@ewelsh , so glad your hubby is back for a while. I was married to a soldier so I know how it feels to be on your own for ages. Hope you make the most of your time together and get those jobs done (of course!).

@Bertie'sMum , low fibre food? I've never given it a thought. We all know about high fibre, so what do you buy which is low fibre? Ironing...Bah!  Hate it, but there are _some_ who find it therapeutic.

@lymorelynn , so pleased you're having a nice time. Typical man, match point indeed.

@Mrs Funkin , a nice weekend having friends over sounds just the ticket after the week you've had, so enjoy it, but don't get too frazzled with preparations.
I also get woken by a certain pong most mornings. Moo taps me on the head to tell me about it, with a paw that a few minutes ago was probably being used to cover it in her litter tray🤢!

Have a nice day everyone. Sorry if I missed someone I should have mentioned, I'm still trying to find my way around (prefer what I'm used to). Happy July 1st, cheers to sunnier days🌞


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Cully said:


> low fibre food? I've never given it a thought. We all know about high fibre, so what do you buy which is low fibre?


White bread, white pasta, white rice - most processed foods i.e. ham. Some plain biscuits like rich tea.
Chicken, eggs, cheese and fish allowed but no skin or sauces.
No vegetables or salad - only mashed potatoes without skins and only cooked fruit without skins or pips.
Clear soups with no veggie "bits"
Can have tea with only a "splash" of milk - otherwise only clear liquids

It's a real pain - because of other health conditions I'm supposed to have a high fibre diet; wholemeal bread, pasta and brown rice with lots of veggies and fruit so that's all I usually buy. Thankfully it's only for 3 days beforehand !


----------



## Ali71

Pinch, punch, first of the month... and another one rolls past. Time seems to go quicker now!

@huckybuck imagine working with him all day, every day! 🤪
Luckily we get on well but still nice to have some space, that's why I enjoy my time at the gym or a girls night and he has some hobbies.

@ewelsh enjoy being spoilt and whisked here there and everywhere  Fingers crossed on the laundry front 
@Bertie'sMum I don't do well on high fibre food so I avoid wholemeal anything lol. I love beans and pulses but they don't love me 😬Bit tricky if this goes against the grain for you (no pun) but only for a few days at least
@lymorelynn enjoy your time in London, hope it stays nice and bright
@Mrs Funkin enjoy your socialising this weekend
@GingerNinja Gingko's a lucky boy 
@urbantigers I hate it when they "bingo-dib"!! There then ensues a chase-round with wet kitchen roll 😣

Have a lovely Friday everyone
Good news (if you like it warm) is that it's warming up next week again, lots of sunshine xx


----------



## Cully

Bertie'sMum said:


> White bread, white pasta, white rice - most processed foods i.e. ham. Some plain biscuits like rich tea.
> Chicken, eggs, cheese and fish allowed but no skin or sauces.
> No vegetables or salad - only mashed potatoes without skins and only cooked fruit without skins or pips.
> Clear soups with no veggie "bits"
> Can have tea with only a "splash" of milk - otherwise only clear liquids
> 
> It's a real pain - because of other health conditions I'm supposed to have a high fibre diet; wholemeal bread, pasta and brown rice with lots of veggies and fruit so that's all I usually buy. Thankfully it's only for 3 days beforehand !


Wow, so basically most of the things we normally try to avoid. As you say, it's only for 3 days. I must admit, all those things would give me terrible stomach/abdo pain. Hope it's not too awful for you (and there's always a loo nearby  ).


----------



## Mrs Funkin

ewelsh said:


> Good morning
> 
> I already have my washing out…. But looking at the grey sky it will be back inside pretty quickly.
> 
> My husband is home today for a full month, yippppeeeee he has been away for 3 months so I am looking forward to lots of meals out. I have missed him. ( remind me I said this in 1 weeks time 😉 )
> I will give him a few days then produce a very long list of DIY jobs 🤣 If I am not around as much you know why.
> 
> 
> Enjoy your break @lymorelynn sounds fabulous.
> 
> The tennis has been amazing @Charity chocolate buttons are a must per match 😂
> 
> 
> Have a lovely day everyone xxx


See you in a week then Emma, as you’ve not seen hubby for a month


----------



## oliviarussian

My OH has just returned from Havana after visiting his folks for 2 weeks, we don’t live together but see him most days but my limit is about 4 hours before I want my own space back  Anything longer and he starts to drive me up the wall!

Was actually really glad to see him cos I was in desperate need of a hug after a difficult week, my brother sadly died on Sunday, I was planning to go up to visit him on Thursday but sadly it wasn’t to be  diagnosed with cancer last week, was hoping for a few months but actually only had a few days.. at least he didn’t suffer for which I am thankful


----------



## ewelsh

Mrs Funkin said:


> See you in a week then Emma, as you’ve not seen hubby for a month




Good grief of course i will be on here, priorities 😉


----------



## huckybuck

I’m glad R is back now @oliviarussian and I’m sure you have had a huge hug from him. It’s been such a sad week for you and I am so sorry you didn’t get to see your brother. I hope he is free from pain and at peace. He knew you cared and were on your way which is the main thing lovely xxx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I’m so sorry to read about your brother @oliviarussian my condolences to you and all of your brother’s loved ones xx


----------



## Cully

@oliviarussian , I'm so sorry to hear your sad news and that you didn't get one last chance to see him. ((hug)) xx


----------



## Charity

oliviarussian said:


> My OH has just returned from Havana after visiting his folks for 2 weeks, we don’t live together but see him most days but my limit is about 4 hours before I want my own space back  Anything longer and he starts to drive me up the wall!
> 
> Was actually really glad to see him cos I was in desperate need of a hug after a difficult week, my brother sadly died on Sunday, I was planning to go up to visit him on Thursday but sadly it wasn’t to be  diagnosed with cancer last week, was hoping for a few months but actually only had a few days.. at least he didn’t suffer for which I am thankful


I'm so sorry @oliviarussian, what a shame you didn't see him. At least he was spared more suffering. Condolences to all your family. xx


----------



## ewelsh

oliviarussian said:


> My OH has just returned from Havana after visiting his folks for 2 weeks, we don’t live together but see him most days but my limit is about 4 hours before I want my own space back  Anything longer and he starts to drive me up the wall!
> 
> Was actually really glad to see him cos I was in desperate need of a hug after a difficult week, my brother sadly died on Sunday, I was planning to go up to visit him on Thursday but sadly it wasn’t to be  diagnosed with cancer last week, was hoping for a few months but actually only had a few days.. at least he didn’t suffer for which I am thankful




@oliviarussian I am so sorry, having lost my sister I know the pain your feeling, thats all your childhood memories. I am glad your OH is home to give you hugs and comfort xxxxx


----------



## Bertie'sMum

oliviarussian said:


> My OH has just returned from Havana after visiting his folks for 2 weeks, we don’t live together but see him most days but my limit is about 4 hours before I want my own space back  Anything longer and he starts to drive me up the wall!
> 
> Was actually really glad to see him cos I was in desperate need of a hug after a difficult week, my brother sadly died on Sunday, I was planning to go up to visit him on Thursday but sadly it wasn’t to be  diagnosed with cancer last week, was hoping for a few months but actually only had a few days.. at least he didn’t suffer for which I am thankful


I can't "like" your post because of the sad news about your brother - despite your loss I hope you can take some consolation from the fact that he didn't suffer


----------



## SbanR

So sorry to hear your sad news @oliviarussian . Condolences to you and your family. Xx


----------



## Ali71

I'm so sorry to hear of your brother's passing @oliviarussian...Sending condolences and hugs from us here x


----------



## GingerNinja

Oh I'm sorry @oliviarussian , sudden loss is always hard to come to terms with. Sending love and hugs xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

So the small boy woke us up early, pre 5am. I had said to someone last night that I would do something for them if I woke up early…so I’ve been and done a favour which took an hour. Luckily, it meant I could give Oscar the two mouthfuls of food he wanted (yes, there was food out already that only went down when we went to bed at midnight) and off I went leaving HD in peace for an hour.

So my good deed for the day is done, we shall parkrun this morning, then our visitors arrive. I’m currently at the point where I don’t want visitors but it was arranged months ago. Ah well. On the plus side it means I don’t have to cook tonight as I’ve said if they are coming, we are going out 

Happy Sunny Saturday everyone. Have a fun weekend.


----------



## Charity

Good morning folks. Just off for our dog walk then it's the vets at 9.00 with Toppy to sort out his itching problem which has got worse again. Might manage breakfast in between. 

Had a lovely time at the dog field yesterday then popped to the nearby garden centre and got a pot plant for my friend's birthday. Went to get petrol but there was a huge queue so ditched that. I hate getting down to the last bit though my OH always tells me I've got miles left. 🤔

Looks like we're due some rain today, its probably waiting for me to go out in a minute. 

Have a good Caturday everybody whether you're working or playing


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Good luck at the Vet, Toppy. My itchy boy sends you a manly back slap and says he hopes they can figure it out.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Good Morning  Sunny here but there's a definite "nip" in the air this morning for July  

Usual housework chores today plus a quick trip down the High Street before I start my 3 day diet preparation and Covid isolation for hospital admission on Wednesday. Need to sort out how to fill my time for the 3 days of isolation - maybe sort out old documents for shredding ? (That's been on my to do list for ages !).

@Charity good luck at the vet ! If you do find out what's causing Toppy's itches please let me know as Lily is still overgrooming (but not as much as before) and we're still in the dark as to why - I'm forever clearing up shedded fur. Although she's classified as a Domestic short haired moggie her fur is very thick and dense more like a British Shorthair !

@Mrs Funkin Lily's started the same trick of eating up leftovers overnight - why can't they just eat it when it's first put down and still nice and fresh ?


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Charity said:


> Good morning folks. Just off for our dog walk then it's the vets at 9.00 with Toppy to sort out his itching problem which has got worse again. Might manage breakfast in between.
> 
> Had a lovely time at the dog field yesterday then popped to the nearby garden centre and got a pot plant for my friend's birthday. Went to get petrol but there was a huge queue so ditched that. I hate getting down to the last bit though my OH always tells me I've got miles left. 🤔
> 
> Looks like we're due some rain today, its probably waiting for me to go out in a minute.
> 
> Have a good Caturday everybody whether you're working or playing


1/2 prednisone every 2 to 3 days seems to have worked for Barneys itchy chin. It was terrible - open wound, blood splats all over the house. Now its perfect. Hope you can find something like this for Toppy


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Bertie'sMum said:


> Good Morning  Sunny here but there's a definite "nip" in the air this morning for July
> 
> Usual housework chores today plus a quick trip down the High Street before I start my 3 day diet preparation and Covid isolation for hospital admission on Wednesday. Need to sort out how to fill my time for the 3 days of isolation - maybe sort out old documents for shredding ? (That's been on my to do list for ages !).
> 
> @Charity good luck at the vet ! If you do find out what's causing Toppy's itches please let me know as Lily is still overgrooming (but not as much as before) and we're still in the dark as to why - I'm forever clearing up shedded fur. Although she's classified as a Domestic short haired moggie her fur is very thick and dense more like a British Shorthair !
> 
> @Mrs Funkin Lily's started the same trick of eating up leftovers overnight - why can't they just eat it when it's first put down and still nice and fresh ?


I wouldn’t mind if he’d actually eat it without us. It’s now got to the point that he has a new pouch down before bed, ignores it overnight, wakes us at 4:xx then HD gives in and goes downstairs with him, with the same bowl, where he eats some of it and stops moaning. Sigh.


----------



## Charity

BarneyBobCat said:


> 1/2 prednisone every 2 to 3 days seems to have worked for Barneys itchy chin. It was terrible - open wound, blood splats all over the house. Now its perfect. Hope you can find something like this for Toppy


Thanks @BarneyBobCat, this has been going on for a few years now and gets worse every now and again. I suppose as its summer, its some allergy or other. He's usually given a long acting injection which helps. He's been rather miserable these last few days plus all the licking means daily furballs. 😝 The vet will always assume its fleas but I'm pretty sure it isn't or the other pets would have it as well.


----------



## huckybuck

Morning all. Nice and fresh here! 
Good night sleep and woken up to a big fat Gwace lying on me purring.

However when I got up Mr HB said we have a problem…she hasn’t eaten anything at all today. No food, no treats, no biscuits, nothing. I tried to tempt her with some soup and metacam but she wasn’t interested. 

So called the vets and she’s going at 11 for a check up. 

For Gwace to be off her food is just not right. She’s probably sore although I have given her metacam the last two days but maybe that’s not enough now. Or she could need some ABs. 

Looking forward to this NOT I’ve only just cleaned the car after last time!!!!


----------



## Charity

huckybuck said:


> Morning all. Nice and fresh here!
> Good night sleep and woken up to a big fat Gwace lying on me purring.
> 
> However when I got up Mr HB said we have a problem…she hasn’t eaten anything at all today. No food, no treats, no biscuits, nothing. I tried to tempt her with some soup and metacam but she wasn’t interested.
> 
> So called the vets and she’s going at 11 for a check up.
> 
> For Gwace to be off her food is just not right. She’s probably sore although I have given her metacam the last two days but maybe that’s not enough now. Or she could need some ABs.
> 
> Looking forward to this NOT I’ve only just cleaned the car after last time!!!!


Poor Gracie, wonder what's up.  Hope the vet can sort it out for her. Have you got thick towelling or sheeting you can put in the car @huckybuck?

We're back from our vets. Toppy's had a steroid injection and vet says to have another in 10 days if he isn't better. He sits in his basket like a lump of lard not co-operating with coming out then when on the table he just sits!  He was weighed and he's gone up to 5.8 kg, I'm sure that's due to all the hairball treats I'm giving him. 😼 Now he's home, he's gone to bed and is fast asleep.

I managed to dash to the petrol station as we were passing it on the way and filled up so that's another job out of the way.


----------



## SbanR

Good luck Gwace. Hope it's something easily sorted


----------



## huckybuck

Hoping it’s just some pain killers or ABs just in case. I have no doubt she will eat once we’ve been lol!


----------



## GingerNinja

Good morning (lunchtime!)

I've had a man round to fit a new kitchen tap as my old one was dripping constantly and I couldn't work out how to get to the ceramic discs. Anyway it turned into a right faff, as the hole in the worktop is nearly as big as the tap so he's had to use the old tap collar (brushed chrome) with the new shiny chrome tap... I'll just have to not look at it! And the new connections were a different size which meant he had to go and get connectors. Why on earth would they make different size connector leads? 

Weather report: sunny with a few clouds and quite breezy, pretty warm now too 

Housework and a couple of hours work work for the rest of the day.

@Charity, I hope the injection works for Toppy x
@huckybuck , good luck at the vet with poor Gracie x

I hope everyone has a lovely day xx


----------



## ewelsh

Sending non itchy vibes for beautiful Purdey x

Sending healing happy vibes for Gwacie x


----------



## huckybuck

We’re back. All is looking ok so not really sure why she’s stopped eating. She’s had a pain killer and anti nausea so just waiting for that to kick in. 

Unfortunately it means she’ll be spaced again for most of the day but we’re just going to have a quiet relaxing one! Mr HB has big golf comp over two days so should be a peaceful weekend.


----------



## Charity

Good morning. What! No early risers or people who can't sleep this morning?  

Lovely Sunday morning. Bunty and Toppy have given up and gone back to bed as breakfast doesn't appear to be forthcoming. 😼 I will get myself going shortly.

Having some well earned R&R today I think. Probably try and catch up in the garden which has been rather neglected these last few weeks. 

It's supposed to get hot this week, I hate hot, it saps your energy.

My OH commented last night, did I realise there are seven cat beds in our lounge. 😮 Surely not, but yes there are. They must have wandered in by themselves. To be fair they are only there because we've been moving things about. I had to laugh though as Friday OH was telling me I should buy a new flat one for Bunty to sleep on under the new bed. 

Have a good day all and enjoy those roastie dinners if you have them. Yum.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Good morning, nice here again I think.

Small boy didn’t meow until about 6:30! As we have guests HD came down with him and I didn’t get up until 7:10. So he had his meds and some food and then ten minutes later _bleurgh_ I never cease to be amazed how quickly medications dissolve in a cats tummy. I wonder if it’s because he was hungry?He didn’t eat well yesterday as it was boiling hot, plus we had people, then we were out until about 22:00. Obviously can’t give him meds again, so will have to hope some is still in there.

Not sure of the plans today. Going for a run/walk in a bit with one of our guests who is doing couch to 5k.

Have a lovely Sunday, hope all itchy and under the weather furries feel better today too.


----------



## lymorelynn

Good morning 🌞
Just a quick catch up and sending positive wishes for poorly kitties and people 😔 @oliviarussian my condolences on the loss of your brother
We spent Friday visiting the Tower where my son and his GF can get tickets for £1 as borough residents. The lovely man at the ticket desk asked if I lived with them too but when I said I was just visiting he said that was okay and only charged me £1 too 😁
Sadly the queue for the Crown Jewels was really long so we decided to leave them until another visit but I really enjoyed the rest of the Tower.
My son and I then walked up as far as Threadneedle Street and then back along the Thames path to his flat. My poor feet 🤣🤣
Yesterday we visited the Tate Britain and National Gallery but didn't take into account the Pride parade ending in Trafalgar Square 🙄 It was fun though and we got to see quite a bit of the parade from a decent vantage point.❤🧡💛💚💙💜🖤
Going west today to visit the V&A and maybe Natural History museum.
Hope everyone has a good day.
A couple of photos of London touristy stuff 😁


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Charity said:


> Thanks @BarneyBobCat, this has been going on for a few years now and gets worse every now and again. I suppose as its summer, its some allergy or other. He's usually given a long acting injection which helps. He's been rather miserable these last few days plus all the licking means daily furballs. 😝 The vet will always assume its fleas but I'm pretty sure it isn't or the other pets would have it as well.


Barney was getting injections at first but the tablets seem to be more effective


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Good Morning  

@Charity I was actually awake at 2am, got up made a cup of tea and then made the mistake of reading a few chapters of my book......................at 4am decided I really should get some sleep but didn't drop off again until about 6 - will definitely need a nap this afternoon  

Trying to decide what I'm going to do to keep myself busy for the next 3 days whilst self isolating before hospital visit on Wednesday ! (I don't have Covid but instructions from the hospital insist on self isolation beforehand and then testing on the day before any in-patient procedure.) So I'll probably just spend time getting up to date with the housework.


----------



## GingerNinja

Good morning all.
It's a lovely morning here but I think it's supposed to cloud over a bit later.
Luna is not eating, not even a treat  and she's normally very treat driven.... I will have to have a word with her to find out what's wrong, she was eating yesterday.
Nothing much on today, will get the sheets in the washing machine and then watch Sunday brunch and finish off the housework this afternoon.
Have a lovely day x


----------



## Cully

Good Morning 🌞. Nice and sunny here, it looks as though it could quite warm later.
It may be Sunday but there's no rest for the wicked it seems as I've got loads of stuff to put back in the junk cupboard, in big plastic boxes. I don't want to risk having to throw stuff away if I get any more leaks.
The mould smell seems to have gone although it's hard to be sure as I'm living with it so perhaps don't notice.
No sign of anyone from the council coming back so just have to presume it's ok now.
Once the hard work is all over I'll get chance to play with my new toy. Yes, got my long awaited phone at last.
Hope you all have a lovely day and poorly furries start to feel much better.
Take care everyone.


----------



## ewelsh

Good morning

Lovely sunny day here after a down pour yesterday.

Husband is messing about with my new coffee machine 🤨 apparently its crap ( his words )


Last night we thought someone had broken in, it turned out it was Clare the robot hoover decided the kitchen needed hoovering at 3am 😂 so she is crap ( again his words ) but I came down to a spotless floor 🤣 I love her.

off out for Sunday lunch and the sun is out, so I’ll be having a good day.


Have a lovely day everyone xxx


----------



## huckybuck

Morning all. 
Slept so badly last night. Didn’t take a pain killer before bed as thought I’d be ok NOT! Then reckon I’d had too much tea and coffee in the day cause I just could not get off to sleep. I was like @Bertie'sMum reading til all hours. Every time I put my kindle down my brain would take over. Feel drained this morning.

But good news Grace seems ok. She’s eaten normally so far (so I’ve been told) although I can’t get her to take her metacam but will keep trying. She’s much less purry which I’m actually taking as a good sign as she was like a tractor all day yesterday. She’s also having a snooze which is good - poor thing was hyper all day after the meds. 

Mr HB is on the second day of his comp today - he didn’t do too badly yesterday (came 13th out of 115) and he said he didn’t play all that well. So he’s got a chance if he can put a good round together today. He reckons I am his trainer as I made sure he had a big breakfast before he went yesterday (will do the same again today for brunch) told him he could only have 2 glasses of wine last night and made him go to bed early!!!! Now he just has to do his bit!

I’m going to have a lovely easy day today hurrah I’ve even got dinner made as we had plenty of leftovers from last night.


----------



## huckybuck

@GingerNinja I hope Luna picks up today - I don’t like it when they stop eating!


----------



## huckybuck

@ewelsh I used to like the sound of Mr E - hmm I’ll give him crap 😂


----------



## BarneyBobCat

I had a really fun day out yesterday but Im paying for it now - worst hangover ever! Fighting the urge to be sick, awful. I shouldn't drink cocktails - I get carried away!!


----------



## Bertie'sMum

BarneyBobCat said:


> I had a really fun day out yesterday but Im paying for it now - worst hangover ever! Fighting the urge to be sick, awful. I shouldn't drink cocktails - I get carried away!!


I can't "like" and commiserate at the same time !


----------



## Cully

ewelsh said:


> Good morning
> 
> Lovely sunny day here after a down pour yesterday.
> 
> Husband is messing about with my new coffee machine 🤨 apparently its crap ( his words )
> 
> 
> Last night we thought someone had broken in, it turned out it was Clare the robot hoover decided the kitchen needed hoovering at 3am 😂 so she is crap ( again his words ) but I came down to a spotless floor 🤣 I love her.
> 
> off out for Sunday lunch and the sun is out, so I’ll be having a good day.
> 
> 
> Have a lovely day everyone xxx


I must admit that would have freaked me out at 3am, hearing a strange sound. Did she disturb the furry family members?
Have a lovely day out and enjoy your lunch.


----------



## Cully

huckybuck said:


> @GingerNinja I hope Luna picks up today - I don’t like it when they stop eating!


Could it be the weather? I know Misty sometimes won't eat if it's too warm for her. Then you usually has a good supper.
Hope things improve. Come on Luna, eat!!


----------



## huckybuck

BarneyBobCat said:


> I had a really fun day out yesterday but Im paying for it now - worst hangover ever! Fighting the urge to be sick, awful. I shouldn't drink cocktails - I get carried away!!


I hate hangovers!!!
I found that buccastem can help the nausea a bit if you have any (it’s a migraine med) or even quells (travel sickness pills) if nothing else. The sickness is always what I suffer from the worst. Can’t you tell lol!!! Sleep and full fat coke is prescribed too.

Bet those cocktails were lovely at the time though 🤣


----------



## GingerNinja

huckybuck said:


> @GingerNinja I hope Luna picks up today - I don’t like it when they stop eating!


She was in bed most of the day but came for cuddles an hour ago so must be feeling better 
She's eaten 4 smilla soft sticks and a lick e lix so I'm not worried now.


----------



## GingerNinja

Cully said:


> Could it be the weather? I know Misty sometimes won't eat if it's too warm for her. Then you usually has a good supper.
> Hope things improve. Come on Luna, eat!!


Thanks I'm hoping she'll eat her dinner in a minute x


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Im back in the land of the living. What a rough day!


----------



## Ali71

Hi everyone, sorry for my radio silence, seems we came back from our trip away with more than we bargained for 😬 After a few days feeling below par but testing negative, the little line came up on Friday. So annoying to get it after having dodged it all this time!! Just so grateful to have been jabbed to the max as I could imagine it would be nasty without. Irritating dry cough and bad head cold, but tiredness, luckily no aches and pains so far. I've done a lot of falling asleep on the sofa the last few days! Suki hates me coughing and moves away . I'm a terrible patient. Not the anniversary weekend we had planned 😔

Its on the news the rise in cases have risen considerably (up by 32%) in the last week; I expect its down to Jubilee gatherings, festivals etc. Please be careful out there, especially in crowded areas and particularly if you are vulnerable in any way xxx

Sending love to you all, my two haven't eaten as much as usual so I do think it's the heat xx


----------



## huckybuck

Hope you feel better soon @Ali71 
That was exactly how mine started. Knew I had an uncomfortable throat and felt like the start of a cold but tested neg. Then tested neg for the next 3 days too even though I felt like I had a head cold. It was only when I was sneezing all over the place and felt really rough I tested positive. I think I knew which was why I’d kept on testing every day.

Rest as much as possible as it does seem to come and go in waves for a couple of weeks.


----------



## Ali71

Thanks @huckybuck....yes someone else mentioned they felt better then worse off and on.
I've deliberately not been to the gym all week, even if I wanted to. No shopping, no family visits, I'm really glad I didn't. I think (hope) Friday and yesterday were my worst days. Dosing up with all in one cold remedies and having to resort to Pholcodine so I can sleep at night or I just continuously cough. My taste is off now though. Sigh. Hope it's over soon! 🤞


----------



## SbanR

Good afternoon. Correction. Good evening! 
Woke to a beautiful morning. Such a welcome relief after yesterday's rain (all day!). Got a bit of tidying up done in the garden (ate a few loganberries and goosegogs as well).
Now I'm walking like the old woman that I am, and recovering in the catio. Keeping an eye on Ollie who's sleeping under the loganberry canes.
It's clouded over and threatening rain again. Sigh!

You've got yourself a good little helper there in Clare @ewelsh . Like one of those poor Victorian maids who had to start work at some ungodly hour in the morning, doing the housework

For some reason, my post didn't post!🤨
So having another try.


----------



## Cully

Ali71 said:


> Thanks @huckybuck....yes someone else mentioned they felt better then worse off and on.
> I've deliberately not been to the gym all week, even if I wanted to. No shopping, no family visits, I'm really glad I didn't. I think (hope) Friday and yesterday were my worst days. Dosing up with all in one cold remedies and having to resort to Pholcodine so I can sleep at night or I just continuously cough. My taste is off now though. Sigh. Hope it's over soon! 🤞


Hope you feel better soon. It's awful isn't it? It seems to strike people in different ways, but that may be down to the particular strain.
My son and his wife have both had it twice now. After my dose I don't want to repeat the experience but glad I wasn't too badly affected.
Get all the rest you need and take your time getting back to normal. Take care now, xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

BarneyBobCat said:


> Im back in the land of the living. What a rough day!


Pesky hangover  I was remarkably well this morning, all things considered. Partly I think because I missed out alcohol in one of the places we went to, so I was two drinks down.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh no @Ali71  I'm so sorry to read that  I do hope you are not feeling too dreadful. GWS xx

@SbanR that made me laugh about the Victorian maid  I often say to D that I'd have been a scullery maid if I'd been born in a different time. Hehe.


----------



## Ali71

Cully said:


> Hope you feel better soon. It's awful isn't it? It seems to strike people in different ways, but that may be down to the particular strain.
> My son and his wife have both had it twice now. After my dose I don't want to repeat the experience but glad I wasn't too badly affected.
> Get all the rest you need and take your time getting back to normal. Take care now, xx


Thanks @Cully, I appreciate your kindness too..
It definitely isn’t nice. I am not feeling too bad at the moment but will take it day by day xx

@Mrs Funkin thank you 🙏 Fingers crossed much better this morning on wake up no 1 (Milo has not altered his schedule) After he eats he comes on my lap for a smuggle. After a quick drink it’s back to sleep. This is the only time of day he ever is affectionate so it has a trade off x


----------



## Charity

Good morning. 

@Ali71, hope you feel better soon and any others under the weather. On this topic, just had a message from our vets (where I was on Saturday) saying they are only dealing with emergencies etc due to staff having Covid. Keeping fingers crossed. 

Up early as woken by something worrying happening at our neighbours at 3.30. Couldn't get back to sleep so got up and made a cuppa.

We are going to the dog field very early this morning then a friend is coming this afternoon for a few hours while her partner attends the local hospital. I don't see her very often so it will be nice to catch up....if I can stay awake. 😴

Have a good day all and please take care now virus numbers are rising. Get those masks on again.👍


----------



## Ali71

Thanks @cliveval11 😊
Yes I think it’s on the rise again…even our local hospital has instigated mandatory mask wearing after a surge in cases. I’m not surprised the vets have had to dial back too.


----------



## Charity

Ali71 said:


> Thanks @cliveval11 😊
> Yes I think it’s on the rise again…even our local hospital has instigated mandatory mask wearing after a surge in cases. I’m not surprised the vets have had to dial back too.


@Ali71, It's @Charity, I was typing my message then when I posted its come up as a new account!!  I deleted it but that hasn't worked. Just so you know it's me and not some stranger.

Does anyone know how to delete an account?


----------



## Ali71

Oh Val I did wonder  Bless your heart. No I don’t know off hand but let me look x


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Good Morning  
Promises to be a nice sunny (and dry) day so will get the laundry on early. Need to contact an Amazon seller at some point today - I ordered my usual sugar free Maria biscuits last week only to receive a parcel on Saturday containing dark chocolate digestives hoping they will respond quickly and agree to deliver the correct ones and collect the wrong ones asap. Being diabetic they are about the only biscuit I can eat !

Yes, the rise in Covid cases is worrying - I'm fully jabbed (all 4) and, so far (fingers crossed) have managed to avoid it. 



cliveval11 said:


> Does anyone know how to delete an account?


We had a similar problem on another forum I regularly visit where regular contributors were suddenly showing up as someone else  Contact Admin or one of the Moderators and ask them to check it out - sounds like another glitch on this new forum - only Admin or one of the Moderators can delete an account.


----------



## Charity

Bertie'sMum said:


> Good Morning
> Promises to be a nice sunny (and dry) day so will get the laundry on early. Need to contact an Amazon seller at some point today - I ordered my usual sugar free Maria biscuits last week only to receive a parcel on Saturday containing dark chocolate digestives hoping they will respond quickly and agree to deliver the correct ones and collect the wrong ones asap. Being diabetic they are about the only biscuit I can eat !
> 
> Yes, the rise in Covid cases is worrying - I'm fully jabbed (all 4) and, so far (fingers crossed) have managed to avoid it.
> 
> 
> 
> We had a similar problem on another forum I regularly visit where regular contributors were suddenly showing up as someone else  Contact Admin or one of the Moderators and ask them to check it out - sounds like another glitch on this new forum - only Admin or one of the Moderators can delete an account.



Thanks @Bertie's Mum. I was on my tablet but have now moved to my laptop so I might be me again. 😮 I can't do with having an identity crisis at 6 o'clock in the morning.


----------



## Charity

Oh good, there I am. Thought I'd been wiped out forever  . It's going to be a funny old day I can tell. 🤪


----------



## urbantigers

A very quick good morning. Sorry I don’t have time to read/like/comment at the moment. Rubbish nights sleep but fortunately got a bit more at the weekend. Not that that is helping me now. Kito let me lie in until 6am the past 2 days! Or maybe I slept though him because I knew I was going to ignore him. It was actually Mosi who was a pain this morning. He’s not as loud but is very bossy and thinks he rules the roost (he does). He was poking me in the face and meowing at me at 5.45 and then I think he set Kito off when he went out into the living room. I lay in bed until 5.30 regardless. I wonder if I can train Kito out of his early morning antics before my neighbours get home 🙄

@oliviarussian I am very sorry about your brother.

@Ali71 sorry you are poorly - hope it passes quickly


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Morning! It’s sunny and breezy, so a good drying day  Someone let us sleep until about 6am, but we’ve been going to bed later than usual, so not had any more sleep. What I need to try is an earlier night and hope he still is asleep at 6! 

Got chores to do after visitors (which was actually lovely). Tonight we will have chicken thighs on the BBQ - and I’ll keep one without sauce so the small boy can have one too. He’s definitely been a bit “below par” the past couple of days. I am wondering if we will have another regurgitation. Hmmm.

I’ll go for a run in a bit. Then some jobs, dinner prep for tomorrow too, bit of garden stuff, maybe the ironing (though I doubt it, I’m still ignoring it!).

Right. Best get on. Have a brill week, everybody.


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Mrs Funkin said:


> Pesky hangover  I was remarkably well this morning, all things considered. Partly I think because I missed out alcohol in one of the places we went to, so I was two drinks down.


I think I had your two missing drinks


----------



## Tigermoon

Morning all. 

Well I've woken to a lunatic screaming and roaring outside. I'm pretty sure he's high. I can hear him speaking to a lady who he is chatting to him through her upstairs window (sensible woman). From the sound of it he has no idea where he is! We get all sorts round here 👀

Lovely sunny day here. Not got anything planned, so will probably spend some time in the garden as we've got some plants that my aunt gave us to put in.


----------



## lymorelynn

Good morning 🙂 
It's almost time to go home 😔 after my lovely weekend in London.
@Ali71 I hope you're feeling better. I'm hoping I haven't picked it up at the Pride gathering 😟 I did wear my mask on the trains but it was very busy in Trafalgar Square where I didn't have one on. Keeping fingers crossed.
@Charity I've messaged you on the other account but just to say, I can merge it with your usual one but can't delete it. Let me know and I can sort it out 
Hope everyone has a good day. Just going to have a shower and breakfast before catching my train


----------



## GingerNinja

Good morning all 🌞

Work today, but only three days this week as I worked my day off last week, so yipee!

All quiet here, Luna only ate half her dinner last night so I put fresh down when I went to bed which was mostly eaten and she is back to her usual self this morning 

@Ali71 I hope you feel better soon x
@Charity I hope you get your identity crisis sorted 

I want a BBQ now @Mrs Funkin ! Will have to wait until my mum comes up at the weekend.

Have a lovely day everyone x


----------



## ewelsh

Good morning


Its a ummm will it, wont it rain day here, do I put washing out or not! Not.

@Charity there’s only one you 😂 glad your back with us x
@Ali71 get better really soon xxxx covid is on the rise unfortunately 

Well Clare (cough @huckybuck) has a life and will of her own 🤣 she just starts cleaning whenever she wants. We were sat quietly watching the tennis when suddenly Clare burst through the door, I am sure she shouted “ stand by your beds “ 😂 dogs ran, cats jumped on sofas, we lifted our legs, I dont think any of us spoke let alone dared to breathe.




Not much on today husband is starting the very long DIY list 😃


’have a lovely day everyone x



as I type Clare just started again, she’s obsessed 🤣


----------



## SbanR

ewelsh said:


> Good morning
> 
> 
> Its a ummm will it, wont it rain day here, do I put washing out or not! Not.
> 
> @Charity there’s only one you 😂 glad your back with us x
> @Ali71 get better really soon xxxx covid is on the rise unfortunately
> 
> Well Clare (cough @huckybuck) has a life and will of her own 🤣 she just starts cleaning whenever she wants. We were sat quietly watching the tennis when suddenly Clare burst through the door, I am sure she shouted “ stand by your beds “ 😂 dogs ran, cats jumped on sofas, we lifted our legs, I dont think any of us spoke let alone dared to breathe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not much on today husband is starting the very long DIY list 😃
> 
> 
> ’have a lovely day everyone x
> 
> 
> 
> as I type Clare just started again, she’s obsessed 🤣


Have you contacted the company?
What do they say. Will they replace your manic worker for a more obedient one?


----------



## Ali71

Thanks so much ladies I do actually feel a lot brighter today. Bit of a headache which I think it down to sinuses. We'll see.
@ewelsh that actually made me laugh out loud.. I had visions!! 😂 😂


----------



## ewelsh

SbanR said:


> Have you contacted the company?
> What do they say. Will they replace your manic worker for a more obedient one?



Would you send Clare back? Exactly 😂


----------



## Bethanjane22

Good Morning!

I had such a lovely weekend, we had a nice cinema trip on Saturday to watch the new Jurassic World film and then I took my mum out for afternoon tea yesterday.

As someone with a gluten intolerance, things like afternoon tea can be hard to come by, especially ones with nice homemade scones and cake. This one gave the choice of 6 different sandwich fillings and 3 different cake options to choose from. I felt spoilt for choice!

Back to work today though, lots of deadlines this week and to top it off, I’ve got some lower back pain that keeps getting worse. I’m not sure what I’ve done but it’s giving me some major grief today. Will have to try and do some stretching tonight and try to stand as often as I can in work today.

Hope everyone as a good Monday


----------



## huckybuck

Morning all!!! 

@Charity I thought we’d got a pretty confident new member joining in the chat this morning 😂

Glad @Ali71 is feeling a little better.

@ewelsh you must realise by now that I LOVE TO CLEAN!!! 
But you do know that sometimes I have to take a rest, have a cup of tea and recharge my batteries before carrying on the chores esp if you have me working a big house (depending how much I can do in one go). 
Also I have been known to get a kick up the backside from one of the cats occasionally when they think I need to get back to work!!! 

(Failing that email my boss!)


----------



## huckybuck

Aside from cleaning all day I am going to try to head to the gym at some point but got to fit it round the tennis as I really want to see Kygios’ antics this afternoon!


----------



## Charity

ewelsh said:


> Good morning
> 
> 
> Its a ummm will it, wont it rain day here, do I put washing out or not! Not.
> 
> @Charity there’s only one you 😂 glad your back with us x
> @Ali71 get better really soon xxxx covid is on the rise unfortunately
> 
> Well Clare (cough @huckybuck) has a life and will of her own 🤣 she just starts cleaning whenever she wants. We were sat quietly watching the tennis when suddenly Clare burst through the door, I am sure she shouted “ stand by your beds “ 😂 dogs ran, cats jumped on sofas, we lifted our legs, I dont think any of us spoke let alone dared to breathe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not much on today husband is starting the very long DIY list 😃
> 
> 
> ’have a lovely day everyone x
> 
> 
> 
> as I type Clare just started again, she’s obsessed 🤣


Come off it! He can't have a long list, you've done it all. 


My worries overnight about my neighbours were confirmed this morning as the lady passed away during the night. Unfortunately, I looked out of the window at 3.30 just when she was being taken away right below our window as its close to their driveway. That's why I couldn't sleep.  The dogs were taken away a few days ago thankfully and her very disabled husband is left on his own sadly.

That's the second piece of bad news we've heard this last week.  Sorry to bring the happy tone down.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

That is so sad @Charity - hope the husband has family who can step in to take care of him.


----------



## Charity

Bertie'sMum said:


> That is so sad @Charity - hope the husband has family who can step in to take care of him.


Unfortunately not. A friend is helping him at the moment and doing all the arrangements.


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> Unfortunately not. A friend is helping him at the moment and doing all the arrangements.


😟Such a sad situation for him. I hope he gets all the support he needs now.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

I volunteer with Carers UK (charity for unpaid family carers) and we hear stories like this all the time when a vulnerable disabled person is left to fend for themselves when the person who cares for them passes away 

It might be a good idea to involve Adult Social Services as he will be classed as extremely vulnerable; they can do a Needs Assessment and would be able to provide some some social care/assistance.


----------



## Charity

I think that's what their friend intends doing, he can't look after him all the time. He has carers four times a day. They were/are very stubborn independent folks who didn't like help. We offered with shopping and the dogs many times but they always declined.


----------



## ewelsh

Oh @Charity thats sad, I know how involved you have been and how much you have helped out Next door. Thats very upsetting to see that when you were up alone and awake xxxxxx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well, I don’t know what the day is like as my eyes (and curtains!) do not want to open yet. Early wake up this morning. Pathetic croaky meow, despite having eaten at some point in the night…need to check the camera.

I only did some of my chores yesterday - and I’m at work today, so they will have to wait for tomorrow now.

Have a nice day everyone. Hopefully nothing sad for anybody today


----------



## Ali71

Morning @Mrs Funkin ahh you’re getting the same pitch miaow as I do! Managed to get back to sleep till 5ish today so not too bad. A beautiful morning it seems criminal not to be on my bike 😫

Hope you have a good day at work, please keep yourself safe x


----------



## urbantigers

That is very sad about your neighbours @Charity I do hope help can be sorted for the husband and that he will accept it.

i had a bad night on Sunday and consequently felt rubbish yesterday but did better last night. Kito was loud and proud this morning but I’m sticking to my guns and ignoring him as long as my neighbours are away. Once again, Mosi was the first o get started but he’s just annoying 🙄 rather than loud and tends to get in my face meowing. Kito just shouts from the kitchen. 

Both colleague and myself were unwell yesterday and just desperately trying to get to 3pm. Hopefully today will be better for us both. I still feel very tired but psychologically it helps when I feel I’ve had a decent night’s sleep.

No news to report and nothing of any interest happening here  Just chugging along wishing it was the weekend. Wishing my life away I know….


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Good Morning  Looks like another sunny day ahead but don't know what I'm going to do with it ! I'd liked to have done some planting in the garden, but first need to get some more plants and can't do that as supposed to be self-isolating before hospital tomorrow. Actually not looking forward to this afternoon/evening and tomorrow morning as only clear liquids allowed after lunch today (procedure is tomorrow afternoon) and I just know that I'm going to be too hungry to sleep much tonight 

Lily is actually very good first thing - she's quite content to wait until I get up before asking for breakfast Although if I have to make a bathroom visit in the night she thinks that it's breakfast time then


----------



## Cully

Good Morning from an earlyish riser today. I have a blood test to go for at the hospital. Wish they still did them at my surgery, it's so much closer to me, sigh!
I shall go into town after and pop to ASDA for some salmon terrine for Moo. I can only get it from there and Morrisons now.
Then a quick look around Poundland and nip into Specsavers to book a very overdue appointment.
I must ring the council and tell them I'm sure the worst leak is from the shower pump in the cupboard as I can feel a little water under the housing after the shower has been used. That would explain why the carpet on that side was so wet. I'm still soaking up water there. The damp smell surely won't go if there's a leak will it? 
Hope you all have a good day and nice weather whatever you're doing, and any surprises are pleasant ones .


----------



## Charity

Good morning all, I'm a bit late today.

@urbantigers, hope you have a better day today.
@Bertie'sMum, good luck today. My friend's OH had the same procedure yesterday. I was amazed at what you can and can't eat and drink the days before. 😮
@Cully, hope your blood test goes OK, shame its not at your doctors.

I'm taking my friend out for coffee this morning, the one who's been away a month, so we will have loads to catch up on. 

First though its dog walking and as I'm late it will be hellish. We live near two schools and at this time in the morning its a nightmare with traffic, people on bikes on pavements and kids. Should have got up earlier and gone but there we are.

This afternoon its tennis and pottering. Come on Norrie, I'm rooting for him because, as well as being British, Norrie was the name given to our Purdey by her breeder before she became Purdey. 🎾🐕

Have a good Tuesday everyone if you can


----------



## huckybuck

Morning all!
Sad to hear about your neighbour @Charity I do hope her husband will be ok.
I was having a decent night until Grace decided she wanted to lie on me at 4 ish. This isn’t like her really as she doesn’t normally disturb me. So my alarm bells were ringing! She went off for a bit and then came back to do it again (8kg purring her head off lying on my stomach cause there’s no room in my coffin bed). I then smelt the whiff of s*** hmmm. 

Did manage to get another hour but feel a bit drained. Got up to find a humongous poo combined with dire rear so that’s what it was all about. I can only assume the meds at the weekend caused it as she seems ok aside from that. She’s obviously eating masses 😱

Physio this morning then will watch the tennis later too. I enjoyed the Kyrgios match yesterday although I reckon someone’s had a word with him cause he’d definitely reigned himself in! 

Have a good day everyone!


----------



## lymorelynn

Good morning and I hope everyone has a reasonable, if not outstandingly good, day.
It's nice to be back in my own bed with a heap of cats 😸I think I have been forgiven for leaving them.
Not much planned apart from catching up with cleaning and doing the ironing. I'll be contacting a friend too about a stud visit for Sybyl, fingers crossed, within the next couple of months. She has only just had her first call at 13 months, so a bit late for a Siamese. Lolita, meanwhile, has decided that five or six months between calls is quite okay and I'm still waiting for her from March 🙄


----------



## TonyG

Hi guys, not good morning but I know most of you are in here on and off.

You’ve all got lots of experience with cats so I wonder if anyone can offer any suggestions regarding this thread I’ve just posted in health please?

Many thanks, Tony









Urgent: Can anyone help?


Hi all, my friend who isn’t on here asked me to put this up. Her eight year old domestic shorthair who is usually fine out of the blue attacked both her other cats and her this morning when she went to feed them. Completely abnormal behaviour. She’s been trying all morning to get a vet...




www.petforums.co.uk


----------



## Ali71

@Bertie'sMum hope you're feeling ok and coping well with the enforced diet. This time tomorrow it will all be over and done x (plan something lovely to do/eat!)


----------



## urbantigers

Good morning! Another damp, overcast day. Bring back the sun please. 

@Bertie'sMum i hope your procedure went ok.

my neighbours are home so no more letting Kito exercise his lungs at 5am. He wasn’t too bad this morning fortunately. I woke about 4.50 to find both boys had got up but nobody was making a noise. I could have done with more sleep but I can’t blame them as they didn’t wake me. Kito piped up about 5am but then he went quiet until just before 5.20 so I got up then.

I hope Grace is ok now after her massive poo @huckybuck 

Happy hump day everyone!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Morning, looks nice again here. Woken about 5am by the small boy. He sat on the bed for a while, then asked for a breakfast starter and has had a little toddle around the garden.

I will get up soon and go for a run. I’m going to try to do some of my chores today that I CBA to do. Whether they will get done or not I don’t know 

Work was mental yesterday. Two midwives who were meant to be in have Covid, so we had a couple of people doing bank shifts for some of the day. My manager kindly informed me that it will be just me on Friday where there should be three of us, unless someone agrees to work a “few hours”. So that will be fun then…! Oh well. I can only do what I can do. Blooming Covid. I’m still wearing my mask too.

Hope you are feeling better with the Dreaded Lurgy @Ali71 I’ve lost track of what’s going on with everyone, sorry. I’ll try harder to keep up!

Happy Wednesday. Try to do something that gives you joy today xx


----------



## slartibartfast

Kitten morning! I've heard a kitten meow at 4:00AM, I was out at warp speed. There were 3 kittens outside, with their mom and big sister, waiting for food.Very shy for now but I will work on it, bribing them with good food. They like meat, they ate a big bowl of chopped chicken breast mixed with hearts, a tin of cat food and some chopped liver.
They are gorgeous!!!


----------



## Charity

Good morning campers from the sunny south.

@Mrs Funkin, sorry work is so hellish again. 

Hope all who are poorly feel better and @Bertie'sMum your day goes OK. 

Last night when I was watering the garden, there were two cats making the most awful row, one was the black one who came into our garden the other day and was sitting on next door's fence. I assumed the other who I couldn't see as he was in the garden beyond was Charlie, my neighbour's cat, and he couldn't get home thanks to bully cat so I phoned my neighbour by which time Charlie had got up onto the shed roof so the two were having a stand off. My neighbour went out and bully cat ran away. He's becoming a nuisance. 😏

I'm on my own today as OH is off having a jolly hobby day out. I shall also try and get some neglected chores done and dog walk and watch tennis. What a fabulous match last night between Norrie and Goffin (pronounced Go Fan), shame someone had to lose. So, we have a British player in the semi-finals but now facing Djokovitch...oh dear. 🙄

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Good Morning people  Sun hasn't quite woken up yet, although it is promised to be a very warm day.
Thank you all for your well wishes - had a better night that I thought would only had to get up once and only then because I needed a drink as hunger woke me ! Just got to ignore my rumbling tum for the next few hours - taking a buttered bun with me for when it's over and I can finally get a proper cup of tea ! Hopefully, normal service will be resumed by this time tomorrow


----------



## Cully

Happy Wednesday. I'm tired and in a bad mood due to my neighbour above waking me after coming home at 01.30 and making so much noise, including dog barking, to wake the dead. I got up at 3 admitting defeat and made a cuppa.
Plus, were being treated like children and laundry hours are now timed. I ask you . Machines are to be switched off at 8pm and not switched on until 7am. Fine. Except the idiot who set the time got it the wrong way round😫!! Hence I've had a pile of soggy towels waiting all night to dry.
I hope my Tesco delivery driver has a smile for me, I could do with one, sigh!
@Bertie'sMum ,I hope everything goes well today. I imagine you'll be looking forward to some decent food later.

@huckybuck , fingers crossed Gracie hasn't had a repeat  and all is back to normal.
How was your physio. Is your shoulder feeling any better now?

@Charity ,did you manage a good catch-up with your friend and put the world to rights?
Purdey is definitely the best name choice. I can't imagine her being Norrie. That reminds me of Corrie's Norris Cole.

@lymorelynn ,there's nothing like your own bed is there, no matter how much you enjoyed your break?

Hope everyone's day runs smoothly🤗.


----------



## Charity

Cully said:


> Happy Wednesday. I'm tired and in a bad mood due to my neighbour above waking me after coming home at 01.30 and making so much noise, including dog barking, to wake the dead. I got up at 3 admitting defeat and made a cuppa.
> Plus, were being treated like children and laundry hours are now timed. I ask you . Machines are to be switched off at 8pm and not switched on until 7am. Fine. Except the idiot who set the time got it the wrong way round😫!! Hence I've had a pile of soggy towels waiting all night to dry.
> I hope my Tesco delivery driver has a smile for me, I could do with one, sigh!
> @Bertie'sMum ,I hope everything goes well today. I imagine you'll be looking forward to some decent food later.
> 
> @huckybuck , fingers crossed Gracie hasn't had a repeat  and all is back to normal.
> How was your physio. Is your shoulder feeling any better now?
> 
> @Charity ,did you manage a good catch-up with your friend and put the world to rights?
> Purdey is definitely the best name choice. I can't imagine her being Norrie. That reminds me of Corrie's Norris Cole.
> 
> @lymorelynn ,there's nothing like your own bed is there, no matter how much you enjoyed your break?
> 
> Hope everyone's day runs smoothly🤗.


I hope your day improves @Cully and the Tesco chap cheers you up. 

My friend and I had a lovely catch up, we used to meet weekly for a coffee when she was working, she's now retired and we see each other occasionally as a foursome but that's not the same as good old girlie time which we haven't had since before the pandemic so it was really good. My OH knows how much I've missed our chats so he made his excuses and disappeared off out for a while.


----------



## ewelsh

Good morning everyone

I am tired already, I had a bad nights sleep, Mr E was snoring 🤨 I swear I threw everything in the room at him but he didn’t wake or stop snoring, this morning he wondered why the bed was covered in things 🤣

we have worked out the problem with Clare, she somehow was timed to hoover every 4 hours, which explains the night time noises 😂 so Clare is set for 9.00am and 7pm her little legs would have worn out in no time. My other robot hoover ( who has no name yet) arrived is now upstairs working away, seriously I recommend anyone to have one.


I now want a robot to mow the lawns 🤣 sadly I will have to do it myself today, so thats my day planned then tennis later.


@Charity I agree the Norrie match yesterday was edge of seat job, I have supported Norrie for years ( 1/2 Welsh of course ) his next match will be difficult.


Have a lovely day everyone xxx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh @Bertie'sMum I forgot to wish you well. Paws and fingers crossed all goes smoothly and you can soon be enjoying your buttered bun xx


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> I hope your day improves @Cully and the Tesco chap cheers you up.
> 
> My friend and I had a lovely catch up, we used to meet weekly for a coffee when she was working, she's now retired and we see each other occasionally as a foursome but that's not the same as good old girlie time which we haven't had since before the pandemic so it was really good. My OH knows how much I've missed our chats so he made his excuses and disappeared off out for a while.


Thanks, I'm sure things will get better as the day wears on. Just hoping I don't doze off this afternoon as that usually means I have trouble sleeping when I 'should' do🥴.
I love having a good old natter. My friend who lives a few doors away, who I cat sit for, does too. We always make each other smile so good company when we need it. 
Very sensitive your OH bless him.
Poor Charlie being bullied. There are a couple here who think they own the place but fortunately, Moo just hunkers down if she see's them until they've gone.
Yesterdays damp towels are now dry and Tesco not coming until11.00 so plenty of time to do whatever I choose.


----------



## GingerNinja

Good morning chaps (now I've typed that, what a funny word!) 

@Bertie'sMum I hope all goes well today and you're eating your bun with a cuppa in no time.

Glad you had a nice day yesterday @Charity. I hope you can have a nap before the tennis @ewelsh.

Hope Grace is well today @huckybuck and good luck with your chores @Mrs Funkin

@Cully I hope your Tesco shopping is delivered with a smile, I love it when one of my favourites delivers mine it cheers me up!

At work today but it's not so busy so quickly popped on to say hello.... last working day of the week for me  and I have a lovely lady spending the day weeding for me... my lawn mowing lad has had since I asked him at the beginning of May, thinking he would do a few days but the most he has done is an hour every month so I have gone elsewhere! I think he's a bit put out when I told him but he's supposed to come every two weeks to cut the lawn and Monday was the first time I've seen him in a month. Oh well, if he stops coming I will just have to do it myself with a couple of breaks.

Have a lovely day x


----------



## Tigermoon

Good morning all,

@Bertie'sMum my best wishes to you for today.

Hope everyone who was feeling under the weather is feeling better today.

It's a busy one for me today. The dog was booked in to be groomed but last night I got a call from the GP asking me to go in for a blood test. The timings clashed so my dad has taken the dog all by himself which isn't advisable as she travels so badly and usually explodes from both ends ....

Frosty continues to do well, he has seen his mother at a distance and hasn't shown any evil intent. However I have not been brave enough to allow direct contact yet.

The cat with the skin issue it's still wearing the cone of shame and displaying signs of the issue on her legs. It's really, really weird. I'll ring the vets today to see if the results of her biopsies are back yet.

EDIT: just had a moment of excitement when I could hear a cat meowing and meowing. It wasn't one of mine. Investigation round the estate and I spotted a cat stuck on a roof. Enquiring at the house I found out that said cat was a rescue, new to the area but not belonging to the house owner. They'd left a window open that the cat could easily access. Put food on the gutter to encourage the cat to come down, but so far he has refused to budge. Meanwhile a fat pigeon is sitting smugly on the roof nearby and laughing. No doubt he was what enticed the cat up there in the first place


----------



## huckybuck

Morning all! 

Hope all goes well today @Bertie'sMum 
Hope you are feeling better today @Ali71 
@Cully lets hope the day gets better as it goes on


All ok this morning. Grace is fine and dandy (another odd word @GingerNinja lol) 

What a day yesterday - I watched the Djokovic match - wow Sinner gave him a run for his money! 

Then the Norrie match too…I honestly nearly didn’t bother after the first set, thought he had no chance, what happened? Talk about being egged on by the crowd. 

And in amongst all that the govt was jumping ship (ready to take up command when the time comes I suspect) gosh what a day. 

Let’s see what today brings. Looking forward to the Krygios match later although he had definitely reigned it in the other day!!


----------



## TonyG

Morning all. Late start as I stayed up too late . Thank god for being self employed!

Was woken by squeaking and scrabbling as Molly brought her latest acquisition to show me 🙄

So somewhere under the bedroom furniture I now have a bird or a rodent 🤦🏻‍♂️🤦🏻‍♂️🤦🏻‍♂️

The great hunter soon lost interest and wandered off 🙄

I think it’s a bird. Once I’ve soaked up enough coffee I’ll fetch a torch and try and rescue it 🙄🙄🙄


----------



## Cully

Anyone know how to get whatsapp on windows 10 laptop? I've been using it on my phone for years but would like it on my pc too. I've googled it but don't understand it and confused!!


----------



## TonyG

Cully said:


> Anyone know how to get whatsapp on windows 10 laptop? I've been using it on my phone for years but would like it on my pc too. I've googled it but don't understand it and confused!!
> View attachment 574195


Umm. I know you can but I think when I was working at the office someone did it for me or walked me through it.

So not very helpful 😬😬


----------



## Cully

TonyG said:


> Umm. I know you can but I think when I was working at the office someone did it for me or walked me through it.
> 
> So not very helpful 😬😬


I'm getting stuck on scanning my QR code. Instructions aren't very clear. Oh well, i hope someone else has managed to do it and can pass the magic onto me


----------



## Charity

Cully said:


> Anyone know how to get whatsapp on windows 10 laptop? I've been using it on my phone for years but would like it on my pc too. I've googled it but don't understand it and confused!!
> View attachment 574195


I've got it on my phone @Cully so I've just downloaded it to my laptop. This is what I did.

Opened WhatsApp website and on the right hand side where it says WhatsApp for Windows over 8, pressed the download. You either press download or go through the Microsoft shop, I did the first and it will come up with a message saying Microsoft don't support this or something but you could carry on downloading if you wanted so I carried on.

You have to open WhatsApp on your phone and press the three little dots at the top. It should have Linked Devices in the menu. It did take a while for this to come up. Then put your phone to the QR code as requested and wait. It should appear on your laptop screen as downloaded with your list of messages etc. 

Try it and see what happens.


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> I've got it on my phone @Cully so I've just downloaded it to my laptop. This is what I did.
> 
> Opened WhatsApp website and on the right hand side where it says WhatsApp for Windows over 8, pressed the download. You either press download or go through the Microsoft shop, I did the first and it will come up with a message saying Microsoft don't support this or something but you could carry on downloading if you wanted so I carried on.
> 
> You have to open WhatsApp on your phone and press the three little dots at the top. It should have Linked Devices in the menu. It did take a while for this to come up. Then put your phone to the QR code as requested and wait. It should appear on your laptop screen as downloaded with your list of messages etc.
> 
> Try it and see what happens.










It worked, you're a genius!! I could only get so far with it, I don't know what I was doing wrong. Thank you so much


----------



## Charity

Cully said:


> View attachment 574196
> It worked, you're a genius!! I could only get so far with it, I don't know what I was doing wrong. Thank you so much



Glad to have been of service


----------



## Bertie'sMum

I'M HOME  and now tucking into tea and toast ! All went well - thank you to all who asked

I got there early (they block book - 8am and 2pm) for my 2pm appointment so was 1st in and all ready to leave the hospital at 3pm I didn't bother with being sedated and just used the gas 'n air as needed so was able to come home on my own and don't need anyone to stay with me (other than Nurse Lily of course).Got the report before I left and nothing "bad" showed up. Unless anything untoward shows up in the biopsies they took I'll be having a telephone appointment with the consultant in due course. They've put me down for another colonoscopy in 3 years time.

Of course today was the day I had to get out of bed and twist my back AGAIN - so although the procedure wasn't overly painful in itself I wasn't very comfortable  Think it's going to be an early night tonight !


----------



## huckybuck

Bertie'sMum said:


> I'M HOME  and now tucking into tea and toast ! All went well - thank you to all who asked
> 
> I got there early (they block book - 8am and 2pm) for my 2pm appointment so was 1st in and all ready to leave the hospital at 3pm I didn't bother with being sedated and just used the gas 'n air as needed so was able to come home on my own and don't need anyone to stay with me (other than Nurse Lily of course).Got the report before I left and nothing "bad" showed up. Unless anything untoward shows up in the biopsies they took I'll be having a telephone appointment with the consultant in due course. They've put me down for another colonoscopy in 3 years time.
> 
> Of course today was the day I had to get out of bed and twist my back AGAIN - so although the procedure wasn't overly painful in itself I wasn't very comfortable  Think it's going to be an early night tonight !


Glad it’s all over BM and all looked ok. Hurrah.


----------



## Charity

Bertie'sMum said:


> I'M HOME  and now tucking into tea and toast ! All went well - thank you to all who asked
> 
> I got there early (they block book - 8am and 2pm) for my 2pm appointment so was 1st in and all ready to leave the hospital at 3pm I didn't bother with being sedated and just used the gas 'n air as needed so was able to come home on my own and don't need anyone to stay with me (other than Nurse Lily of course).Got the report before I left and nothing "bad" showed up. Unless anything untoward shows up in the biopsies they took I'll be having a telephone appointment with the consultant in due course. They've put me down for another colonoscopy in 3 years time.
> 
> Of course today was the day I had to get out of bed and twist my back AGAIN - so although the procedure wasn't overly painful in itself I wasn't very comfortable  Think it's going to be an early night tonight !


Glad the day went OK and your results were good, that's a relief for you. Enjoy your tea and toast.


----------



## Cully

Bertie'sMum said:


> I'M HOME  and now tucking into tea and toast ! All went well - thank you to all who asked
> 
> I got there early (they block book - 8am and 2pm) for my 2pm appointment so was 1st in and all ready to leave the hospital at 3pm I didn't bother with being sedated and just used the gas 'n air as needed so was able to come home on my own and don't need anyone to stay with me (other than Nurse Lily of course).Got the report before I left and nothing "bad" showed up. Unless anything untoward shows up in the biopsies they took I'll be having a telephone appointment with the consultant in due course. They've put me down for another colonoscopy in 3 years time.
> 
> Of course today was the day I had to get out of bed and twist my back AGAIN - so although the procedure wasn't overly painful in itself I wasn't very comfortable  Think it's going to be an early night tonight !


I'm really pleased it all went well, apart from twisting your back of course.
Yes, am early night might be a good idea, I bet it's worn you out today.
Brilliant nothing nasty was found and fingers crossed it's the same for the biopsies.
Give yourself a treat of whatever you fancy


----------



## Ali71

Thank you lovely ladies for your well wishes... I was feeling well up until yesterday but my sinuses have been bunged up today, chest sore and my voice is hoarse. I've not been enjoying my beloved tea for a few days (not a coffee fan) and I think it's part of it.. sat down tonight for my cuppa and Kitkat ritual and could barely taste either 😖

@Bertie'sMum glad it's all over for you, sorry to hear you've twisted your back though, that's no fun.
Technical support @Charity to the rescue haha - you beat me to it. I have to use WA Web so I can type on the screen... I cannot text with my two thumbs which makes me pig slow 😄
@Tigermoon hope the dog was ok for your dad doing the vet visit 😬
Fingers crossed soon be back to normal routine here and I'll be at the right end of the day again!! xx


----------



## Charity

Ali71 said:


> Thank you lovely ladies for your well wishes... I was feeling well up until yesterday but my sinuses have been bunged up today, chest sore and my voice is hoarse. I've not been enjoying my beloved tea for a few days (not a coffee fan) and I think it's part of it.. sat down tonight for my cuppa and Kitkat ritual and could barely taste either 😖
> 
> @Bertie'sMum glad it's all over for you, sorry to hear you've twisted your back though, that's no fun.
> Technical support @Charity to the rescue haha - you beat me to it. I have to use WA Web so I can type on the screen... I cannot text with my two thumbs which makes me pig slow 😄
> @Tigermoon hope the dog was ok for your dad doing the vet visit 😬
> Fingers crossed soon be back to normal routine here and I'll be at the right end of the day again!! xx


Sorry you're feeling worse today @Ali71, everybody seems to lose their taste, nothing worse. Hope it starts to get better soon. xx


----------



## huckybuck

@Ali71 I lost mine (it was great for the diet) but it came back after about two weeks. Then I made up for it all as everything tasted sooo good again 🤣


----------



## Ali71

@huckybuck I shall look forward to that bit 😄 I will need to get back in the gym then!
I just assumed it would be one of the earlier signs not right at what I hope is the end... you did say you felt better then worse again  
gah..


----------



## huckybuck

@Ali71 the taste thing is about half way through. Just take it easy. You’ll start to feel a bit better each day but be exhausted after lunchtime/afternoon. Your body is still recovering so don’t fight it. 

I was shocked by the cold like symptoms esp the headache, bunged up, sneezing as just didn’t expect that. Luckily the cough wasn’t too bad though. 

I did notice my taste buds changed (not sure if that was losing it) I started to really crave citrus stuff and esp orange ice lollies!!!! Interesting if yours do the same!


----------



## Tigermoon

Ali71 said:


> @Tigermoon hope the dog was ok for your dad doing the vet visit 😬


Sadly not. She pooped and projectile vomited all over the front seat and footwell within the first 5 minutes!!!!

I'm sorry to hear you are not feeling good still. I hope you shake it off soon.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Urgh! Been awake ages. Husband went downstairs with the boy child but by then I was too awake to drop off…and of course now I’m here yawning :/ Husband is taking advantage of better earlier morning sprinkler water pressure to do the lawn, apparently. 

Not sure what the day holds besides a run, the supermarket and then out for dinner for FILs 81st birthday. We are going for Thai, yum.

I hope that everyone who is under the weather (two and four legs) has woken feeling perkier today. Have a good one…I’m off to check what’s going on with the world.


----------



## Charity

Morning, feeling a bit groggy this morning for some reason. 

My little furry pals are here with me, Bunty's being extra nice to me but probably because they want their breakfast...NOW!

Wasn't the tennis yesterday between Nadal and Fritz stupendous. Another match really where nobody should have lost. Some players at the top get through on sheer grit. I am a bit worried about Nadal's injury issue, he shouldn't really be playing.

Highlight of today is a Sainsburys delivery. then I really must get to grips with some proper gardening which has been neglected of late.

Hope you all have a good day and those feeling poorly feel better. @Bertie'sMum, hope you're having a big breakfast this morning.


----------



## urbantigers

Good morning!

im glad the procedure went ok @Bertie'sMum and that nothing untoward was found. Sorry that you have hurt your back though.

Hope you improve soon @Ali71 and get your tastebuds back

i think I woke early today but not sure it was as early as I originally thought. The boys got up and when I looked at the clock it was almost 5. Kito started up almost straight away. I got up about 5.15 and whilst I was brushing my teeth they both started running around. I have an old piece of rolled up carpet in the bedroom which fits neatly between the wardrobe and the wall (wardrobe is in an alcove). They love to climb up there and behind the wardrobe. However, I also have a spare pair of elbow crutches propped up there. They were chasing each other up there and someone (probably Mosi) caught a crutch which clattered down making a right noise. Not good at 5.15 when it’s so quiet you could hear a pin drop! Bit of a rude awakening for my neighbours! They’ll be wishing they were still on holiday (I certainly do!).

someone mentioned a few days ago that isn’t it same neighbours whose dog barks - yes it is but the dog doesn’t live with them now so it’s only occasionally when they are looking after him. I really don’t want to get into a tit for tat situation as they are nice neighbours really, and useful (2 young, strong men - useful when I need anything heavy moving). I’d hate for anyone to complain about Kito as I rent and whilst I’m allowed pets, my housing association tend to respond to complaints like that by sending threatening letters about breach of tenancy and eviction 🙄 i know evicting me due to noise would not be easy in practice, but I really wouldn’t want to be in that situation. It would make me so nervous about every sound. 

Its taken ages to type this with one finger as Mosi is sprawled out on my lap. Thank goodness for predictive text. They’ve both had play, food and fuss. Kito is now on top of the boiler sleeping and Mosi is lying on his back, on my lap, purring and demanding cuddles. I’m yawning and gearing up for a day working. I don’t think I’m getting the best of this deal.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Good Morning  Looks like another day when the sun is having a lie-in ! (also I see another heat wave is forecast from the weekend )

Did have an early night but still needed a bathroom visit at midnight ! Back is still sore but a bit better than yesterday. However I won't be doing much today as I need to wait in for an Amazon delivery - actually a re-delivery as the seller sent the wrong items the first time and they will be sending a returns label with my package this time, so hoping I can just stick the label on the original package and that the delivery guy will take it. Otherwise it will mean a special trip to the Post Office I should be doing a food shop - but what with waiting in for Amazon and my back think I'm going to have to make do with what's in the fridge already - luckily Lily's "shelf" if fairly well stocked !


----------



## Cully

9 o'clock and I've managed to do a load of washing, do the dishes left from last night , clean the litter tray and take some food round for the foxes. Not bad for a (temporary) 3 legger🤗.
We had a spot of rain earlier and the sun is breaking through, so hopefully it'll be a nice day. Not too hot though please!
I'm having a quiet day, resting my hip. So I'll get on with some paperwork and try to understand my new TalkTalk contract. I so wish they did an online chat as if I phone I can't understand what they're saying!!😞

Hope all those walking wounded amongst us have a pain free day and feel better.
Whatever you're doing, be sure to do something that makes you smile.


----------



## GingerNinja

Good morning all.

Goodness I'm not looking forward to next week's weather, I can cope during the daytime but it looks like temperatures will not go below 18-20 at night !
It's lovely at the moment, not as humid as yesterday and a little bit of drizzle 

I'm not working today and tomorrow and I did loads of housework at the weekend so apart from vacuuming again, I only have the kitchen and bathroom to do before my mum comes on Saturday.

I need to sort out my finances to see how much I've got left in my garden budget (if any!) because my lady gardener was so good at weeding yesterday, I now have even more empty spaces that will just refill with weeds if I don't put anything there. I may go to another garden centre near me to see if they have more choice.

Hope everyone's aches and pains are better today and that you enjoy your day x


----------



## Ali71

M-o-r-n-i-n-g!! I made it the right side of the day!
Milo is still keeping to his schedule and has not given me any respite, my saving grace is that I can nod off again which I did this morning; second time around my eyeballs did not want to comply! OH actually got up and made us drinks so it was nice to have tea in bed made for me. @urbantigers I couldn't taste it much but you can't have it all! My chest still burns when I breathe and voice still hoarse. I have a late night as I'm doing a live show in our on line tech group tonight, which is a follow up to the exhibition. Fingers crossed my voice holds out that long!

Hope you all have a super day whatever you're doing  x


----------



## ewelsh

Morning all


Hope all those feeling under the weather feel perky soon xx. Big hug to @Bertie'sMum so glad the procedure went well. Xx my MIL has to go every 3 years too.


Not much planned today, off out for lunch, again I hear you say, well yes he has 12 weeks to catch up with 😉 then its Waitrose grocery shopping and back in time for more Wimbledon.
Loved Nadal’s match yesterday not a huge fan of Fritz but he has climbed this last 12 months so I can’t take that away from him. 
Gonna be a good final 😃
Anyone else follow them on the tour? 

Have a lovely day every one x


----------



## Cully

GingerNinja said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> Goodness I'm not looking forward to next week's weather, I can cope during the daytime but it looks like temperatures will not go below 18-20 at night !
> It's lovely at the moment, not as humid as yesterday and a little bit of drizzle
> 
> I'm not working today and tomorrow and I did loads of housework at the weekend so apart from vacuuming again, I only have the kitchen and bathroom to do before my mum comes on Saturday.
> 
> I need to sort out my finances to see how much I've got left in my garden budget (if any!) because my lady gardener was so good at weeding yesterday, I now have even more empty spaces that will just refill with weeds if I don't put anything there. I may go to another garden centre near me to see if they have more choice.
> 
> Hope everyone's aches and pains are better today and that you enjoy your day x


I'm not happy when it's too warm at night. I can only have the windows open a little so I have to rely on being able to open the one window with the 'flat cat' fitted. It works a treat providing it doesn't get too hot. Then I have to use my fan which I know are heavy on electricity.
Hope you manage to sort out buying some more plants.


----------



## huckybuck

Morning nope afternoon all. 

Had to follow Mr HB to the garage to drop his car off for a service this morning. I wouldn’t mind but it’s an 80 mile round trip. Ridiculous! I don’t know why he doesn’t insist they come and pick it up and drop it back (like I do) even if they charged him for it (which they don’t usually) as it’s probably cost us 100 each just to drop it off!!!

Anyway we were a bit late leaving because Mr HB had to literally drag me away from the TV with all that was happening politically, so we were late getting back and I have missed meeting my friend for a walk at lunchtime.

Never mind I thought, I’ll watch a bit of tennis this afternoon but there’s no one interesting playing today.

Both matches were fabulous yesterday @ewelsh I am obsessed with it this year!!!

Twiddling my thumbs a bit this afternoon now - I’ve got to clean the passenger seat in my car (again) as I realised coming home and putting the heated/massage seat on (making Mr HB drive back) that I kept getting a waft of wee. 

Thought it was outside to begin with then started to think I might have had an accident, only to remember Grace had wet herself going to the vets last week!

I had cleaned it but obviously not done a good enough job!!!

In the meantime I might put a bet on who’s going to be the next PM hmmm…


----------



## GingerNinja

Cully said:


> Hope you manage to sort out buying some more plants.


Nope, garden centre was a pile of poop! Lots of dying plants and not much of a selection at all. I stopped off at the nursery in my village on the way back and bought two small creeping phlox, at least all their plants are cared for and they have tons more choice, I will order a couple of things online as it's a very exposed bed that I need them for


----------



## Charity

I've just seen its World Chocolate Day and I haven't got any! 

The next PM...hmmm.....wouldn't put my money on any of them. There's only one politician I actually like and respect and that's Tobias Ellwood and he doesn't want to be PM. Although I'm not a Boris fan, he's probably had the roughest ride as PM than anyone since the war. You'd think he'd be glad to get out.

I haven't watched any tennis today either, I only really like the men's. Hoping tomorrow there might be a miracle and Norrie will beat Djokovich. 

I've got some gardening done instead, blimey it was hot out.


----------



## huckybuck

New candidate for PM


----------



## GingerNinja

I'd vote for him! Would probably do a better job than most of them


----------



## Charity

Surely Larry should be voted PM (Prime Moggy), he knows more than anybody all that goes on at No. 10 😼


----------



## huckybuck

What about me???? I’m always up for a party????


----------



## Charity

Just heard Nadal has had to withdraw due to his injury. 😢


----------



## huckybuck

Charity said:


> Just heard Nadal has had to withdraw due to his injury. 😢


I’m gutted. Was so looking forward to that match tomorrow. I hope he’s ok.


----------



## Charity

Good morning all. I've been awake for hours, hate nights like this, makes you feel like a zombie most of the day. I'm sitting in the kitchen, had a cuppa about 4.00 but no use going back to bed now. 

Had my usual shopping delivery grumble yesterday. Had a large pack of mangos and guess when I have to eat them....yesterday! Talk about short life, shortest life everrrr. Drives me mad. 😡

Last night, when I took Purdey for her walk, there was a man in his garden having a sneezing fit. Now Purdey hates sneezing, if I do it, she will jump up and come over and sit close and stare at me to see if I'm alright, silly girl. She kept looking round on the walk to see if we were being followed by sneezy man. 

Got a few chores to do today then looking forward to the tennis this afternoon. Hope I don't fall asleep. I think its going to be pretty hot today, not the tennis, the weather. 😎

Hope you all have a good day whatever you're doing.


----------



## urbantigers

Morning! Kito 🐱 started up at 4.45 this morning. I am seriously displeased. Good job I love him. He started up then Mosi brought up a furball. Thanks boys - love you both 🙄

Well at least it’s Friday. It’s been a very strange week at work. My colleague was unwell on Monday, although working, and has been a bit not quite right for the rest of the week. I was a bit “off” on Monday and have been in a bit of an odd, unmotivated mood all week. It’s been a real struggle to focus on work for both of us. I just want today to be over. I need a weekend lie in what with Kito being such an early bird at the moment. I can’t believe we went through a period a year or so ago when he was 6am! During lockdown I tried to get up a bit later since I didn’t have to travel to work and then when the clocks went forward (can’t actually remember whether it was last year or the year before) I managed to fool him into doing everything an hour later. Can’t fool him now though. 

It’s a dull early start to the day again, but hopefully we’ll see a bit of sun later. We’ve been having “sunny intervals” as they call it but the sunny intervals are tending to be in the afternoon and early evening. My front garden and pots are S-E facing and my plants are missing out on sun. My tomatoes are a bit sad and refusing to do anything. I know that a hot spell would have them coming on nicely. We have warmer weather forecast for next week but still only sunny intervals  I think I need to move.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Morning, sunny here this morning. I woke up at 4:20, small boy didn’t - but I was laid there still nearly an hour later when he came in. At some point I dropped off for a bit - but as it’s work today I sadly can’t stay in my bed.

Talking of work, I am wondering if it’s just me today. There are normally three of us - but two are off with Covid - so when I was in on Tuesday, boss lady was trying to find people to come in, even if it was just for a couple of hours. We shall see! If not, then I will have to leave stuff for Monday, I’m in then anyway, so it’s not like I’m leaving it to everyone else. Oh and we are back to mask wearing again at work apparently after three weeks of not. I never took mine off, so I don’t mind at all.

Right, up and at ‘em. Happy Friday!


----------



## Tigermoon

Good morning all.

I've been up researching air conditioners for the past hour, both portable and fixed units. I'm tempted by fixed but as I live on a modern estate with no front garden I'm not sure that I can have the unit put where I want as it'll be high up on the wall outside what little garden we have 

Frosty spent his first night out of the pen so I'm desperately hoping I'm not greeted by a pee up the wall or on any the chairs this morning.

We might get the results of the biopsies today. I really hope so anyway and I'm hoping it's something easily sorted, but for now the worry continues.


----------



## Ali71

Good Morning 
Bit flat today as I was hanging on to the hope we may have still been able to go camping this weekend as planned, but I've obviously got the Chuck Norris of variants and that little line keeps on coming... I feel fine now, other than a croaky voice and seriously dulled taste buds. Having said that I still keep sleeping in after my initial wake up so perhaps my body is telling me to rest. I've missed some beautiful morning rides and can't wait to get back to proper routine again! A weekend at home/in the garden it is. I will plonk my campbed on the grass as a sun lounger instead 😝

@Mrs Funkin have a good day at work, whatever doesn't get done can wait till next week, you can only do what you can do (especially single-handed)
@urbantigers I feel your pain, I really do... Milo seems to have got an hour earlier every year. There was a time when I thought 5am was way too early, it's weird how we've all adapted to his routine!
@Charity hope you perk up a bit later. I've got shopping coming today, I wonder what joys that will bring! 
@Tigermoon fingers crossed for biopsies x


----------



## GingerNinja

Good morning all 

Not a cloud in sight so it will be too hot for me later!

5am seems to be my new wake-up time and I lay there wanting to sleep but my mind starts up and will not switch off. I will plant my tiny phlox, wash the spare room bedding and do the kitchen this morning and then hide inside this afternoon when it heats up!

Have a lovely day xx


----------



## Ali71

Have a nice time with your family this weekend @GingerNinja  Its going to be very warm in Norfolk!! x


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Good Morning  I've finally surfaced or I should say re-surfaced as I was originally wide awake at 4am after a very restless night - had a cup of tea and went back to bed with my book and dozed off till 8.45. Lily even let me have a lie-in and didn't come running for breakfast until 9 !

Need to take parcel to Post Office today then to the garage for petrol (now £1.93 around here ) and then my intention is a visit to my local independent garden centre to feed my plant addiction ! Over the weekend I also need to get some shopping in and visit the car wash before the car goes to the garage on Monday for MOT/service and to have the engine fan replaced as it's been playing up for ages !

@Mrs Funkin hope boss lady has been able to find you some help for today.
@GingerNinja will be too hot later for me as well so won't be sitting out in the garden- love to see the sun but prefer the low to mid 20's.
@Ali71 sorry you're still feeling rubbish, hope you feel better in the next couple of days.

Well suppose I'd better get a wiggle on and start this day properly !


----------



## Ali71

Thanks @Bertie'sMum - hope you find some nice plants and have a few hours in the garden before it gets too much. I can take the heat it in small doses, I just feel sorry for the cats, who take cover under the bed usually, where it's nice and cool. As we hang out in our garden room at the back of the house it gets exceptionally hot!  x


----------



## huckybuck

Morning all.
Beautiful day here but gosh it’s going to be a hot one!!!

I need to pop out to get a card for Mr HB as I’ve just remembered it’s our anniversary on Sunday. We won’t be doing anything (never do lol) but I’ll be in trouble if I forget his card!

Need to get a few jobs done this morning so that I can watch the match this afternoon. I wish Norrie would have a bit more confidence in himself as I feel he’s going in expecting to be beaten.

I’ve got my Ocado delivery later and already got stuff I forgot to put on it so need to do a tiny bit of shopping too.

Still had no interest in my 2 beds and mattresses which is annoying as I’ve got the new one coming in the next few days. I’m going to have to give them away I think! I bet I’ll suddenly have a lot of interest then.

Have a lovely day everyone!


----------



## Bertie'sMum

huckybuck said:


> Still had no interest in my 2 beds and mattresses which is annoying as I’ve got the new one coming in the next few days. I’m going to have to give them away I think! I bet I’ll suddenly have a lot of interest then.


If you do decide to give them away @huckybuck try the British Heart Foundation first - they collect free of charge and are usually quite quick at collecting  Even better if you can Gift Aid them as then they get an extra 25% from the tax man on top of what they sell them for !


----------



## ewelsh

Morning all

Oh its a hot one already, why are we never satisfied with the weather.

We have the 1940’s weekend here in Woodhall Spa, great fun, but due to the weather we are expecting 1000’s of people which screams ” covid city” to me 😧 it doesn’t affect our house as we are miles from the village noise.
It is great fun, lots of Lancaster, red devils, spit fire displays right over the high street, lots of fancy dress and dressing up in War uniforms, lots of dad’s army 😂 old cars, military vehicle's,, bands playing, women singing war time songs, its great fun.

I am the taxi though so no champers for me.


















I hope to pop back to watch the tennis, not that anyone will miss me, they will all be merry!




@huckybuck as for Norrie, he does tend to voice doubts and dislikes high expectations, so has sailed through without the media hype, so I think its his way of self guarding high expectations. I will be supporting or rather screaming at the tv today.
Gutted Nadal has left, bang goes my gripping finial I wanted. Never mind I will watch him return later in the tour.



Have a lovely day everyone xxxx


----------



## huckybuck

Bertie'sMum said:


> If you do decide to give them away @huckybuck try the British Heart Foundation first - they collect free of charge and are usually quite quick at collecting  Even better if you can Gift Aid them as then they get an extra 25% from the tax man on top of what they sell them for !


Do you think they would take the mattresses too BM?


----------



## huckybuck

ewelsh said:


> Morning all
> 
> Oh its a hot one already, why are we never satisfied with the weather.
> 
> We have the 1940’s weekend here in Woodhall Spa, great fun, but due to the weather we are expecting 1000’s of people which screams ” covid city” to me 😧 it doesn’t affect our house as we are miles from the village noise.
> It is great fun, lots of Lancaster, red devils, spit fire displays right over the high street, lots of fancy dress and dressing up in War uniforms, lots of dad’s army 😂 old cars, military vehicle's,, bands playing, women singing war time songs, its great fun.
> 
> I am the taxi though so no champers for me.
> 
> View attachment 574294
> View attachment 574293
> 
> 
> 
> I hope to pop back to watch the tennis, not that anyone will miss me, they will all be merry!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @huckybuck as for Norrie, he does tend to voice doubts and dislikes high expectations, so has sailed through without the media hype, so I think its his way of self guarding high expectations. I will be supporting or rather screaming at the tv today.
> Gutted Nadal has left, bang goes my gripping finial I wanted. Never mind I will watch him return later in the tour.
> 
> 
> 
> Have a lovely day everyone xxxx


Oh I would absolutely love that festival - it’s right up my street!!! I wish I lived closer!!


----------



## ewelsh

huckybuck said:


> Oh I would absolutely love that festival - it’s right up my street!!! I wish I lived closer!!



You or any cat chatters are welcome to come up and stay for the 1940’s weekend any time, its held every year.

I will try and get some photos, there’s always a cat stall (who know me by name now 😃 )


----------



## Charity

huckybuck said:


> Morning all.
> Beautiful day here but gosh it’s going to be a hot one!!!
> 
> I need to pop out to get a card for Mr HB as I’ve just remembered it’s our anniversary on Sunday. We won’t be doing anything (never do lol) but I’ll be in trouble if I forget his card!
> 
> Need to get a few jobs done this morning so that I can watch the match this afternoon. I wish Norrie would have a bit more confidence in himself as I feel he’s going in expecting to be beaten.
> 
> I’ve got my Ocado delivery later and already got stuff I forgot to put on it so need to do a tiny bit of shopping too.
> 
> Still had no interest in my 2 beds and mattresses which is annoying as I’ve got the new one coming in the next few days. I’m going to have to give them away I think! I bet I’ll suddenly have a lot of interest then.
> 
> Have a lovely day everyone!


If you're stuck with your beds and mattresses, can you not dispose of your old mattresses through the company bringing the news ones @huckybuck? A lot of companies are taking them and recycling parts which is a much better idea than going to landfill. 

I know some charities won't take mattresses on hygiene grounds. I've still got my old one which I kept just in case the new one wasn't OK which I shall have to get rid of now. 

Definitely try the British Heart Foundation for the beds though, they are usually very good.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

huckybuck said:


> Do you think they would take the mattresses too BM?


I know that our branch does sell second-hand mattresses as well as bed bases, so yes, they should - providing they are clean and in reasonably good condition  but when you ring they will be able to confirm.


----------



## huckybuck

BHF want them but they can’t pick up til the end of July which is no good to me arghhh. They would take the mattresses as well as they have the fire labels.


----------



## Ali71

@huckybuck Not sure if these people would be any faster at picking up or even if they are local enough (I think you said Bucks)


https://www.central-aid.org.uk/furniture



Alternatively, you could try FB Marketplace if you haven't already? Be ready for a barrage of Messenger requests though
Hope you get something sorted


----------



## Bertie'sMum

huckybuck said:


> BHF want them but they can’t pick up til the end of July which is no good to me arghhh. They would take the mattresses as well as they have the fire labels.


That's a shame  Is there nowhere you could store them till then ? Or is there another charity that might take them? we have one called Emmaus (supporting homeless people) near here who take furniture. I know that The Sue Ryder Foundation also take furniture - even The Salvation Army may be interested as some branches will take furniture for needy families on benefits.

Otherwise check with your local council - ours take away up to 5 items for £25 or they may know of a scheme local to you that supports families in need.


----------



## huckybuck

Ali71 said:


> @huckybuck Not sure if these people would be any faster at picking up or even if they are local enough (I think you said Bucks)
> 
> 
> https://www.central-aid.org.uk/furniture
> 
> 
> 
> Alternatively, you could try FB Marketplace if you haven't already? Be ready for a barrage of Messenger requests though
> Hope you get something sorted


I’ve called them and left a message but not heard anything back yet.

I did try to sell them on FB (have had success before once I dealt with the scammers lol) but not even getting many views this time. I’ve reduced them on there so we’ll see.

Had them for sale on next door too.

If all else fails it will be next door for free or Olio.


----------



## huckybuck

@Bertie'sMum I’ll try Sue Ryder and Sal army (good shout). 
The only place I could really store them would be the garage but reluctant as they are in too nice a condition. They are almost brand new.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

huckybuck said:


> @Bertie'sMum I’ll try Sue Ryder and Sal army (good shout).
> The only place I could really store them would be the garage but reluctant as they are in too nice a condition. They are almost brand new.


Well with the weather we're expecting this month I think they should be OK in your garage - especially if you can cover them with old sheets or tarpaulin.


----------



## TonyG

Morning all! Thought I’d be first for once!

Now I’m going to bed… 🥴


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Morning, can’t open my eyes properly yet, let alone the curtains! Someone woke us at about 1am with some litter tray action, then I got a cramp…woke up just about 5am with a sore leg and tired tired everything! So busy yesterday, though luckily we did get some staff to help from 9.30-14.00, so that was good. 

Obviously it’s Saturday, so it’s parkrun but not sure with my leg currently. Then we are taking a dinghy from the sailing club to a stall at the village fete and manning that for the first hour, after our stint we will meet pals there and have a drink in the sunshine.

I have no idea what else the day will bring. Have fun whatever you’re all doing today. I’d like to stay in bed but only if I can actually go to sleep!


----------



## Cully

Bertie'sMum said:


> That's a shame  Is there nowhere you could store them till then ? Or is there another charity that might take them? we have one called Emmaus (supporting homeless people) near here who take furniture. I know that The Sue Ryder Foundation also take furniture - even The Salvation Army may be interested as some branches will take furniture for needy families on benefits.
> 
> Otherwise check with your local council - ours take away up to 5 items for £25 or they may know of a scheme local to you that supports families in need.


Pilgrims Hospice are very good if you have one that takes furniture nearby.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Good Morning  Going to be another HOT day ! Could have done with it being cooler than it was last night though and could have done with Lily sleeping somewhere else other than my bed

Today includes getting petrol and laundry and some deadheading in the garden and watering later once the sun has gone off the garden.

@Mrs Funkin do you get cramp regularly ? A couple of years back I was getting night cramps regularly and a friend recommended taking Magnesium - it did the trick and had the added benefit of promoting sleep  Just lately I've been suffering with restless legs at night and, as it's recommended for that too, have started taking it again.


----------



## Cully

Mrs Funkin said:


> Morning, can’t open my eyes properly yet, let alone the curtains! Someone woke us at about 1am with some litter tray action, then I got a cramp…woke up just about 5am with a sore leg and tired tired everything! So busy yesterday, though luckily we did get some staff to help from 9.30-14.00, so that was good.
> 
> Obviously it’s Saturday, so it’s parkrun but not sure with my leg currently. Then we are taking a dinghy from the sailing club to a stall at the village fete and manning that for the first hour, after our stint we will meet pals there and have a drink in the sunshine.
> 
> I have no idea what else the day will bring. Have fun whatever you’re all doing today. I’d like to stay in bed but only if I can actually go to sleep!


Ouch, post cramp pain is very sore isn't it. Try massaging with Cyclax nature pure lavender. I've found that works for me better than most.
Oh that sounds lovely on the water for a while. Hope you enjoys your drinks later.


----------



## Cully

Good Morning everyone. I was woken just over an hour ago by a gentle nibbling on my elbow.
It looks like a lovely day as long as it's not too hot. Nice on the beach here I expect with a sea breeze.
I really need to go to Tesco but will have to put it off for now. My hip is still very painful and don't want to make it worse. I need to stock up on salad stuff.
The plants on my windows sill were all knocked over this morning so I guess Moo had a dance with a moth last night.
Have a lovely day everyone and I hope the sun is kind to you. xx


----------



## Ali71

Good Morning 
I had a lovely long sleep this morning notwithstanding my early alarm! We should have been waking up in the tent this morning  Ahh well.

Just polished off some scrambled eggs on a toasted muffin and think I actually tasted some of it 😄 OH is at the office already so its just me and the boys... going to do a bit of admin this morning while the washing machine is on and then potter about doing some chores. Hopefully sit outside for a while later, although I can't stay in the heat for too long these days. Little bit of a breeze blowing here.

Have a wonderful day xx


----------



## Charity

Good morning on sunny Saturday. Another scorching hot day. ☀

I do wish my OH's foot would hurry up and get better, this early dog walking lark first thing in the morning before I'm really awake and my body is up and running is taking its toll then another every evening. 🤪

Shan't be going far as we have a beach festival this weekend so hoardes of people will be coming here and it will be chock a block eveywhere and then tonnes of litter left for locals to pick up. Quite recently a little girl got her foot burned badly because some idiot buried their still burning BBQ under the sand. 

@Mrs Funkin, cramp is horrible. Must say as I take magnesium regularly, I don't get it now though I used to. Sometimes the after pain is worse than the actual.

@Cully, don't overdo things today so you make your hip worse. 

@Ali71, hope you're starting to feel more yourself. Your breakfast sounds scrumptious think I might do the same with crumpets. 😋

Have a lovely Caturday everyone and stay cool. 😄


----------



## GingerNinja

Good morning!

It's a bit hazy here this morning and is supposed to be a lot cooler so I'll make the most of it because I hate the heat. I've pulled up some periwinkle that rooted itself in the drive and am going to plant it under the trees to see if it takes because it will reduce the amount of weeds where not much would grow.

My mum will be here in an hour or so and I expect we will go somewhere to have a mooch about, not sure where yet.

Glad you're feeling a little better @Ali71 
I hope you muscles don't ache as much @Mrs Funkin 
@Charity I love eggy crumpets (like French toast) with a little bit of chilli 😋
@Cully I'm stocked on salad too so I don't have to use the oven next week!

Hope everyone has a lovely day x


----------



## Cully

@Ali71 , It sounds like you're starting to recover if you've got your taste back. Lovely isn't it to taste food again?
@Charity , I don't blame you keeping away from the hoards this weekend. Hope OH has some improvement asap so he can do the Purdey run himself. I know you love her, but!
@GingerNinja , enjoy your mooch. Hope you find something you 'really must have'.

One of my neighbours has taken it upon herself to uproot the bird table on the far side and 'plant' it outside her window as she 'likes to watch the birds feeding'. Misty was going crazy🙀 this morning as magpies landed on my window sill outside. I'm really looking forward to later when the resident seagulls come to investigate😲My windows have already been splattered, ugh!
All this talk of breakfast has made me hungry. Plus I've got one of the Saturday cooking programs on in the background.  Hm, scrambled eggs it is then.


----------



## urbantigers

Good morning (just about). Not scorching hot here - just touching 20 and sunny intervals. I can see blue sky and the sun is out at the moment. It’s at times like this I’m very grateful for the trees that surround my flat and make it shady.

Kito was a star this morning, not getting up until 5 (when I woke) and staying quiet until 5.30. I got up, bought some cat litter online, played a little and then fed them just before 6. I then went back to bed. It may be a lovely day, but I need my sleep. Then I have the excitement of going to collect a prescription and getting a few groceries. If I have time I will aim to go for a bit of a “walk” (scooter) somewhere. 

sounds like a nice day you have planned, @Mrs Funkin I take magnesium for restless legs (and that skin crawling thing that feels like an army of ants is crawling over my hip) and it helps. 

Sounds like you are getting better @Ali71 Good that you can taste food a bit now

sorry your hip is still painful @Cully 

im going to try to post a photo now for the first time on the new forum. Best post this first in case I mess it up.


----------



## urbantigers

Kito loves to sun himself in the kitchen window. Now that the big horse chestnut tree has been cut down, it gets really hot there. I currently have a window sill propagator there but he just shoves it out of his way so I try to move it before it gets pushed off.


----------



## huckybuck

Morning all! Well technically it’s afternoon! 

Slept like a log last night. I moved rooms into the spare with A/C which also has the biggest bed. When I went up I could see Huck had already taken himself to bed in there! I had all 3 cats with me all night (Hols was downstairs as usual) but I don’t think I moved once! I had taken a clarityn in the day because the grass pollen had set my hayfever off and then took a Panadol night as well so not sure if the combo zonked me out lol!!!

It’s so hot today already - not sure what will get done. I need to try to find a gift for my next door neighbours daughter who has got a first in natural sciences (she loves cats and books) but other than that I think I’ll watch the ladies final in front of the portable AC. 

Hope everyone can stay cool today.
Glad you seem a bit better @Ali71


----------



## lymorelynn

Good afternoon everyone. It's definitely a warm one. Mr. L was out mowing the lawn first thing - well about 8.30 🤣 before it got too hot. He then brought me tea in bed 👍 I did a cooked breakfast, ate in the garden and now sat with a cuppa, thinking it's too hot and I might need to go indoors🌞🌞
Enjoy your day everyone, whatever plans you have ☺


----------



## huckybuck

Good news!!! I’ve got someone who wants the beds. It’s a golf friend of Mr HBs who I really like. He helps us out a lot so it will be nice to do something for him! I’m sorting out the duvets, covers and sheets too!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Morning…we have today realised that I just wake up each day at dawn. Whether or not I get back to sleep depends on the boy - who also seems to wake around dawn. Anyway, HD had company for a couple of hours this morning on the bed but Oscar was quiet. I was awake for about an hour but went back to sleep until 7am.

Just having a coffee and deciding what to do with my day. Husband is about to go out for a bike ride…

Enjoy the sunshine everyone.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Good Morning  Sun's up and it's already very warm !

Didn't get the petrol yesterday so MUST do that today and take the car to car wash at the same time - it's due into the garage tomorrow for MOT/service and new fan unit and I always like to make sure it's clean when I take it in 

Can't remember if I've already said but my niece's OH (who's just started his own decorating/handy man business) is coming Monday and Tuesday to some jobs for me - paint garden fence and shed; jet wash my patio and do a couple of small jobs indoors - so need to get some biscuits and soft drinks in. Hoping that it won't be too hot for him to work ?

@huckybuck glad you've found someone to pass the beds onto


----------



## Tigermoon

Good morning all,

My new AC unit arrived yesterday so today will be its first test. I'm hoping it'll do the job and keep my bedroom nice and cool.

Other than that we've not got much on today.

The biopsy results were in on Friday evening and sadly the lab is completely baffled. Two technicians looked and have never seen anything like it so all details have been forwarded to another place altogether for a third opinion. They are also running some staining tests to check for fungi and bacteria but so far she doesn't seem to fit with any known issue. Meanwhile she is frantically chewing at herself (even with a cone of shame) and has practically lost her appetite. It's all very worrying


----------



## Cully

Mrs Funkin said:


> Morning…we have today realised that I just wake up each day at dawn. Whether or not I get back to sleep depends on the boy - who also seems to wake around dawn. Anyway, HD had company for a couple of hours this morning on the bed but Oscar was quiet. I was awake for about an hour but went back to sleep until 7am.
> 
> Just having a coffee and deciding what to do with my day. Husband is about to go out for a bike ride…
> 
> Enjoy the sunshine everyone.


In the pre Misty days I could lie in until about 8 if I had nothing to do. But I have learnt that there are a few hours before then too thanks to her.
I don't mind during warmer days when I can sit out in the garden with the early birds. Not so if it's cold when I prefer to snuggle back under the duvet.
What time I properly wake up is definitely down to Moo though as she has her own ways of getting me up  
Hope you think of something interesting to do today Mrs F.


----------



## Charity

Good morning 🌞. Decided to throw off my duvet last night and just sleep under the cover and had a much better night, nothing worse than overheating. 

Had a lovely walk this morning with Purdey, its very still this morning though that doesn't bode well if it gets very hot later as we need a breeze. There was no traffic and all I could hear was quiet and bird song....bliss. We have a large green at the bottom of our road and its beautiful when there's no one else on it, not so when there are hoards of other dogs running about. This morning it was just us. 🐕

I bought some new Skecher shoes earlier in the week to wear for the summer and they are super comfy. Only downside is they have elastic laces which you don't tie, they just knot and the ends stick up and look silly. Is that the in thing? 😏

Not doing a lot today and this afternoon its men's tennis final. If I'd have put money on all my favourites this week to win, I'd be bankrupt by now. 

@huckybuck glad you've fouond a home for your beds

@Tigermoon, sorry the results were inconclusive, its so very frustrating

Enjoy your Sunday everyone 🤪


----------



## Cully

[QUOTE="Tigermoon, post: 1065934565, member: 13653

The biopsy results were in on Friday evening and sadly the lab is completely baffled. Two technicians looked and have never seen anything like it so all details have been forwarded to another place altogether for a third opinion. They are also running some staining tests to check for fungi and bacteria but so far she doesn't seem to fit with any known issue. Meanwhile she is frantically chewing at herself (even with a cone of shame) and has practically lost her appetite. It's all very worrying 
[/QUOTE]
Oh dear, I do hope the third opinion gets somewhere. It's awful not knowing what's wrong.
I hope you get some news asap.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Charity said:


> I bought some new Skecher shoes earlier in the week to wear for the summer and they are super comfy.


Basically Skechers are all I wear and have worn for some years now  I especially like their "Go Walk" range as they are more like a slip on shoe. When they start to wear out they get relegated to slippers or garden shoes !As I expect you've found @Charity they aren't the cheapest shoe around but Sports Direct is usually the cheapest place to get them or, if like me, you have small feet (size 3/4) the children's ones can be up to £15 cheaper than the adult versions !


----------



## huckybuck

Good morning!
Another good night’s sleep so I feel great again today. I think I have found the perfect drug combination which gets me off, sends me back to sleep if I wake, takes the edge off the pain and I don’t feel too groggy the next morning. 

It’s our anniversary today. Mr HB apologised for not buying me flowers (he forgot then ran out of time because he was playing golf apparently). But I said I never expected him to get them anyway because he always forgets so it really doesn’t matter lol.

I can’t believe it’s been 18 years of marriage (and another 10 of living together on top) I must have the patience of a saint 🤣

Gordon is popping over to get the beds (I’ve realised he can have all the fitted sheets and duvet covers too as we don’t have any other single beds). Then hopefully Mr HB will try to put together the new one. That’s guaranteed to end in a row on our anniversary 🙄

I am so looking forward to the tennis final today - I reckon there could even be fisticuffs over the net!!!

Have a lovely day everyone. Stay cool!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh @Tigermoon  hopefully one of the opinions will suddenly figure it out. With Oscar’s skin it became a real annoyance for our vet that she couldn’t crack it…so she spent a lot of her own time thinking and discussing with people and researching. It sounds awful but if the presenting complaint is “interesting” then I think it’s more likely to be got to the bottom of, same in humans too. fingers and paws crossed.

@huckybuck glad your beds are no longer homeless. We put our pair of single beds in the loft, when we converted the room to my sewing room. We kept them in case we need to have a downstairs bed in the dining room at any point.


----------



## huckybuck

Mrs Funkin said:


> @huckybuck glad your beds are no longer homeless. We put our pair of single beds in the loft, when we converted the room to my sewing room. We kept them in case we need to have a downstairs bed in the dining room at any point.


We always thought that too - every Christmas we said to Nanny we can bring her bed down so she doesn’t have to go upstairs…but she always insisted on going up bless her!


----------



## urbantigers

Morning (technically it is morning as I start to type this but may be afternoon by the time I finish).

@Tigermoon that sounds very stressful. I hope someone can work out what it is.

Happy anniversary @huckybuck Hope you have a nice day.

Beautiful here but I’ve just got up. I would be sick due to lack of sleep if I didn’t get some more at the weekends. Yesterday turned out lovely without being too hot - 20-22 and with a breeze. After I’d done my chores, I stopped off at Dunham Massey for an hour or so because the weather was so nice. I’d forgotten my new national trust membership card (it renews beginning July) but they let me in anyway which was nice. An ice cream may have been consumed  Then home and I sat outside with a glass of wine. Shady due to the trees but probably not a bad thing. I remembered to put sunblock on too so didn’t get burnt. Today I may go out for a “walk” by the canal if I can get myself sorted.

Kito is in what is becoming his usual place now when the sun is out. Sorry the photos are so big. Not sure how to make them smaller.


----------



## lymorelynn

Good afternoon 😌
Can I interest anyone in a loudly calling young queen to help them sleep through a hot sticky night? No? I thought probably not 😹 Daren't even open the window a crack 🙄🤣
Lolita has started now too so I will be taking her to stud this week, I think. Sybyl will have to wait a while yet but I do have a boy lined up for her 😻 It's been a long while since we had any baby Lambchops


----------



## Bertie'sMum

lymorelynn said:


> Good afternoon 😌
> Can I interest anyone in a loudly calling young queen to help them sleep through a hot sticky night? No? I thought probably not 😹 Daren't even open the window a crack 🙄🤣
> Lolita has started now too so I will be taking her to stud this week, I think. Sybyl will have to wait a while yet but I do have a boy lined up for her 😻 It's been a long while since we had any baby Lambchops


Oh my Lambchops in the offing - can't wait


----------



## Charity

Bertie'sMum said:


> Basically Skechers are all I wear and have worn for some years now  I especially like their "Go Walk" range as they are more like a slip on shoe. When they start to wear out they get relegated to slippers or garden shoes !As I expect you've found @Charity they aren't the cheapest shoe around but Sports Direct is usually the cheapest place to get them or, if like me, you have small feet (size 3/4) the children's ones can be up to £15 cheaper than the adult versions !


I've had about three pairs. I started wearing them when I had plantar fascilitis for about a year and these were the only shoes I could really wear and which helped the pain. Hardly wear anything else nowadays.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Good Morning  
Looks like being very hot again today - BUT I saw on Countryfile last night that next Sunday could exceed 38c here in the South East  Think I might be spending the day in Sainsburys patrolling the chiller and freezer sections if that happens 

Lily's been for a stroll round the garden and has now gone back to bed - I'd like to join her but I've an early start today - car to garage etc - and then back home to get laundry done and provide cold drinks for nephew-in-law.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Small boy started the song of his people after a visit to the tray at 3:39am. Didn’t want the food up here. HD went to give him something different which he ate a bit of. Eventually I got back to sleep but then the alarm has woken me, which I hate. It must be so frustrating for him not to be given what he wants to eat - but equally I don’t understand why he will scoff something one minute but not the next. Don’t know what the answer is.

I am at work today - I’ve got my three day week from this rota this week, then the three day week from the next rota next week. Urgh! I honestly don’t know how I ever worked full time - though I think the job has got harder - and three days for me now is 30 hours scheduled work time.

Whatever you’re up to today, have a good one


----------



## Charity

Good morning. Another lovely day. Saw a small fox cub this morning on our walk, he was on the green and walking towards the road but ran back when he saw us. He sat and watched us for a while and we watched him, then he started frolicking about and rolling around. So, that was a nice start to the day.

Bunty didn't come in all day yesterday until teatime, she just sleeps under her bush. Sadly, the new bed isn't to her liking for hiding even though I've made her her own little sanctuary. 😏 Oh well, can't please all the cats all of the time. 

Yesterday, watched the most fantastic wheelchair tennis final. We, the British, were in the final and he had four match points but lost them all then it went to a tie break in the final set and he lost that as well. 😩😩😩 It was one of the best matches in the whole tournament even so. Lovely tribute to Sue Barker at the end as well, saw her play several times in her day.

Today is catch up day with things which should have been done but haven't. 

Hope those going to work haven't got the Monday morning feeling. Is there anybody out there who loves their job?

Have a good day all. 🙂


----------



## SbanR

Good morning. Another lovely day promised🌞🐱
@Bertie'sMum take along a camp chair when you go to Sainsbury's; some sarnies and a drink too. Make a proper day of it! 🐱


----------



## GingerNinja

Good morning all 😎

I've had everything open, now I've shut everything and pulled curtains.... Luna thinks I'm bonkers so I've relented and opened one side of the curtains in my office and she's sitting behind me on the scratch post looking out the window in the sun. I took a screen shot of my 9am call with my boss! She's pleased my mum has gone home though as she gets her bedroom back  










I'm working a normal week this week.

Stay cool everyone x


----------



## Bertie'sMum

SbanR said:


> @Bertie'sMum take along a camp chair when you go to Sainsbury's; some sarnies and a drink too. Make a proper day of it! 🐱


Well it will either be that or sitting in my car with the air con on


----------



## urbantigers

Morning all. Another hot day here, although not as hot as some of you are having. For once, no moaning from me about working from the coldest room in the flat (a pain in winter as I need the heating on most of the day). Nice and cool indoors so far. The only windows I can open - safety catches so they only open a small way and the cats can’t open them further - are at the back of the properly where it’s cool and shady so that’s good. Kito will no doubt do a bit of sunbathing in the kitchen window but for now he’s on the prowl.

Looking forward to baby lambchops 

Kito was a good boy this morning, with only slight noise. I was able to stay in bed until 5.20 when I needed to be up. However, he did feel the need to announce to the world at 12.45 that he was moving from then kitchen into the bedroom. I don’t think anyone really wanted to know that but he does like to keep the world up to date with his movements.

I’m actually thinking of returning both my boys as unfit for purpose. There was a massive spidey scuttling over the carpet this morning. Kito kept tapping it with his paw and Mosi watched on excitedly. Neither would, or could, dispatch it as requested. What’s the point of cats if they won’t even do basic stuff like that? 🙄 

Have a good day everyone and don’t over heat. 

@Bertie'sMum If I get too hot I just stick my head in the fridge for a bit


----------



## huckybuck

Morning all. Sweltering already! 

Gosh the tennis was great yesterday. Much as I can’t stand Kygios it’s only because of his antics I have got into Wimbledon this year. I do like a drama. 

It was a bit sad seeing Sue Barker go at the end. I had the privilege to ball girl for her back in the 80s at the ladies pre cursor to Wimbledon and she was lovely. Cliff Richard came to watch her then too.

The new bed didn’t get made yesterday so I need to nag Mr HB today as he’s got a busy week ahead. He’s going to need me to take him to pick up his car at some stage so will negotiate with that lol!

I need to get to the gym this week and to eat a lot better than I have been recently so that must start today.

Have a good day everyone. Stay cool!


----------



## Cully

urbantigers said:


> Morning all. Another hot day here, although not as hot as some of you are having. For once, no moaning from me about working from the coldest room in the flat (a pain in winter as I need the heating on most of the day). Nice and cool indoors so far. The only windows I can open - safety catches so they only open a small way and the cats can’t open them further - are at the back of the properly where it’s cool and shady so that’s good. Kito will no doubt do a bit of sunbathing in the kitchen window but for now he’s on the prowl.
> 
> Looking forward to baby lambchops
> 
> Kito was a good boy this morning, with only slight noise. I was able to stay in bed until 5.20 when I needed to be up. However, he did feel the need to announce to the world at 12.45 that he was moving from then kitchen into the bedroom. I don’t think anyone really wanted to know that but he does like to keep the world up to date with his movements.
> 
> I’m actually thinking of returning both my boys as unfit for purpose. There was a massive spidey scuttling over the carpet this morning. Kito kept tapping it with his paw and Mosi watched on excitedly. Neither would, or could, dispatch it as requested. What’s the point of cats if they won’t even do basic stuff like that? 🙄
> 
> Have a good day everyone and don’t over heat.
> 
> @Bertie'sMum If I get too hot I just stick my head in the fridge for a bit


Your spidey bit make me chuckle







. Moo tried to eat a long dead one once and I think the taste has put her off any more. Although she does like to meet up with her live spider pals in the Yucca plant outside. I can tell as she comes in covered in cobwebs


----------



## Charity

urbantigers said:


> Morning all. Another hot day here, although not as hot as some of you are having. For once, no moaning from me about working from the coldest room in the flat (a pain in winter as I need the heating on most of the day). Nice and cool indoors so far. The only windows I can open - safety catches so they only open a small way and the cats can’t open them further - are at the back of the properly where it’s cool and shady so that’s good. Kito will no doubt do a bit of sunbathing in the kitchen window but for now he’s on the prowl.
> 
> Looking forward to baby lambchops
> 
> Kito was a good boy this morning, with only slight noise. I was able to stay in bed until 5.20 when I needed to be up. However, he did feel the need to announce to the world at 12.45 that he was moving from then kitchen into the bedroom. I don’t think anyone really wanted to know that but he does like to keep the world up to date with his movements.
> 
> I’m actually thinking of returning both my boys as unfit for purpose. There was a massive spidey scuttling over the carpet this morning. Kito kept tapping it with his paw and Mosi watched on excitedly. Neither would, or could, dispatch it as requested. What’s the point of cats if they won’t even do basic stuff like that? 🙄
> 
> Have a good day everyone and don’t over heat.
> 
> @Bertie'sMum If I get too hot I just stick my head in the fridge for a bit



Looking back, when I got Toppy and Bunty, I should have stipulated that good spider catching was a must. I can't believe they have both being living within two feet of the one I accidentally murdered a while back for 18 months and didn't catch him. We've now got two more in our lounge though, to be fair, one is on the ceiling in the corner, but the other has taken up residence where the other one was behind the TV but I have no high hopes they will even notice him. Honestly! 😏


----------



## ewelsh

Good morning


I am alive after a long hot weekend at the 1940’s weekend, but I was starving as all was available was pork and stuffing rolls, beef burgers, kebabs etc 😧 so I was munching on avocado on toast when I got in Watching the tennis.
Here are some pics for you to see, it was great fun, lots of people dressed up, lots of vintage cars etc but my favourite was a singer who impersonated the old BBC radio voices with a very funny act with singing in between, he was brilliant. My Gran would have loved the Vera Lynn songs along with Nanny D. I was told off by an old headmaster and my husband was grabbed by his collar from a police man 😂 

Now I just have to hope and pray we don't have covid.














































The tennis was exactly as I predicted but was good. So sad to see Sue Barker going, I wonder who will replace her. I will be so flat now without it on, so I must get back to my gardening before we go to Wales next weekend.

There’s so much happened with you all so I will try catch up properly, I just caught snippet.

@Charity that sounds like a lovely mornings walk x
@Tigermoon I hope you will get answers
@huckybuck glad beds have gone.
@lymorelynn did I read baby lamb chops, how exciting 

Have a good day everyone and stay cool 😎

xxxx


----------



## Charity

ewelsh said:


> Good morning
> 
> 
> I am alive after a long hot weekend at the 1940’s weekend, but I was starving as all was available was pork and stuffing rolls, beef burgers, kebabs etc 😧 so I was munching on avocado on toast when I got in Watching the tennis.
> Here are some pics for you to see, it was great fun, lots of people dressed up, lots of vintage cars etc but my favourite was a singer who impersonated the old BBC radio voices with a very funny act with singing in between, he was brilliant. My Gran would have loved the Vera Lynn songs along with Nanny D. I was told off by an old headmaster and my husband was grabbed by his collar from a police man 😂
> 
> Now I just have to hope and pray we don't have covid.
> View attachment 574444
> 
> 
> View attachment 574442
> 
> 
> View attachment 574443
> 
> 
> View attachment 574445
> 
> 
> View attachment 574446
> 
> 
> 
> The tennis was exactly as I predicted but was good. So sad to see Sue Barker going, I wonder who will replace her. I will be so flat now without it on, so I must get back to my gardening before we go to Wales next weekend.
> 
> There’s so much happened with you all so I will try catch up properly, I just caught snippet.
> 
> @Charity that sounds like a lovely mornings walk x
> @Tigermoon I hope you will get answers
> @huckybuck glad beds have gone.
> @lymorelynn did I read baby lamb chops, how exciting
> 
> Have a good day everyone and stay cool 😎
> 
> xxxx


That looks like a great time was had by all @ewelsh, great photos.

I think probably Clare Balding might take over from Sue though there could be some ex-players waiting in the offing.


----------



## lymorelynn

That looks as if it was a fabulous weekend @ewelsh ☺ I seemed to have survived the crowds at Pride last weekend without Covid so fingers crossed for you too ❤ 
Not counting eggs before the hen's even seen the cockerel 😉 but Lolita will be off to see her boyfriend, Freddie, on Wednesday


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Charity said:


> Good morning. Another lovely day. Saw a small fox cub this morning on our walk, he was on the green and walking towards the road but ran back when he saw us. He sat and watched us for a while and we watched him, then he started frolicking about and rolling around. So, that was a nice start to the day.
> 
> Bunty didn't come in all day yesterday until teatime, she just sleeps under her bush. Sadly, the new bed isn't to her liking for hiding even though I've made her her own little sanctuary. 😏 Oh well, can't please all the cats all of the time.
> 
> Yesterday, watched the most fantastic wheelchair tennis final. We, the British, were in the final and he had four match points but lost them all then it went to a tie break in the final set and he lost that as well. 😩😩😩 It was one of the best matches in the whole tournament even so. Lovely tribute to Sue Barker at the end as well, saw her play several times in her day.
> 
> Today is catch up day with things which should have been done but haven't.
> 
> Hope those going to work haven't got the Monday morning feeling. Is there anybody out there who loves their job?
> 
> Have a good day all. 🙂


I love my job Charity, it’s just the politics of it and the trying so desperately to do everything well despite limited resources that gets me down  the actual work though, yep, love that.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Morning from a slightly overcast seaside, though it’s so so still, it’s strange. Husband is out doing the lawn, Oscar is dancing around out there meowing. I’m sitting here like a zombie, with another nosebleed. 

Work again today - yesterday I was very busy but dealt with perfectly pleasant folk all day, whereas my poor colleague got nothing but abuse all day long. Urgh.

So nothing exciting to report here except Oscar has decided he likes the tuna Whiskas from the Spanish batch I bought to try. I know, fishy foods are bad - but given the choice of that or refusing to eat, I’ll take that thanks. With his issues (not to mention the weather) it’s worse for him not to eat, I’m sure.

Happy Tuesday! Don’t forget to do something you love today


----------



## Charity

Good morning and thank you Bunty for yelling the house down at 5.15 and waking me out of a lovely sleep so I got up. I've given them breakfast but she's restless, something is worrying her as she just wants to go out so I've let her go. 😏 Meanwhile, OH sleeps on....grrrr! The positive is its not too hot at this time of the morning so best enjoy it while I can. Cup of tea then its off to walk Purdey. 

@Mrs Funkin, I'm sorry your day hasn't started well. Hope your working day is as nice as yesterday. 

We recently tried the Deliveroo grocery service who are teamed up with Co-op. If you only need a few things, not a huge shop, its great and its delivered within about ten minutes. Only downside is its more expensive than if you bought in your normal shop but good for emergencies. 

Not sure what we're doing today, this heat makes you lazy.

Off for my morning cuppa, have a good day everyone and try and stay cool...ish if you can. 😎


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Mrs Funkin said:


> Morning from a slightly overcast seaside, though it’s so so still, it’s strange. Husband is out doing the lawn, Oscar is dancing around out there meowing. I’m sitting here like a zombie, with another nosebleed.
> 
> Work again today - yesterday I was very busy but dealt with perfectly pleasant folk all day, whereas my poor colleague got nothing but abuse all day long. Urgh.
> 
> So nothing exciting to report here except Oscar has decided he likes the tuna Whiskas from the Spanish batch I bought to try. I know, fishy foods are bad - but given the choice of that or refusing to eat, I’ll take that thanks. With his issues (not to mention the weather) it’s worse for him not to eat, I’m sure.
> 
> Happy Tuesday! Don’t forget to do something you love today


Doing the lawn at 5am?! Your poor neighbours!

Whats with the nose bleeds?


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Good Morning  
Very restless night because of the heat so was actually up at 4.30, had a cup of tea and then went out into the garden deadheading !! Nephew-in-law due back shortly to put back all my pots after jet-washing the patio and painting the fence/shed yesterday and then he's doing a couple of small jobs indoors for me. I was worried about him working in the garden in full sun for most of the day but he's half Maltese and says he doesn't mind the heat 

By the way Lily has found a new way to wake me up ! She's taken to gently playing with my feet - no scratching or biting just gently patting them until I give up and get up


----------



## SbanR

Good morning. Overcast and still here as well. Ah well, at least it's still warm
Big decisions today!
As it's so still, do I want to wash the fleece blanket I was planning to do today???
And I need to do an Aldi shop sometime soon; I'm running out of my organic jumbo oats.
That's my excitement for today

@Bertie'sMum what a lovely way to be woken up; aren't you lucky😊


----------



## GingerNinja

Morning all.... not necessarily good though. I'm grumpy because of the heat 🥴 I actually felt like I was going to have a panic attack yesterday evening when they were talking about next weekend and it's not even here yet! At least tomorrow it is forecast to be a fair bit cooler here.

I have put my bins out this morning, neighbours probably think I'm weird as collection is not until tomorrow but I don't want to go outside at all later!

My work day has also not started well and I have lost connection to all my internal web pages and accounting system, so thought I'd say hello before I perform the technical fix of turning my laptop off and on again 



SbanR said:


> @Bertie'sMum what a lovely way to be woken up; aren't you lucky😊


I agree!

Stay cool everyone xx


----------



## Cully

Good Morning. I got a real good telling off last night. Misty was asleep, or so I thought, on the window sill. I pulled the curtains across, careful to leave a large enough gap for early morning bird watching. Suddenly she jumped up and swiped my hand, hard. Fortunately no claws but the message was clear, 'this is my territory atm'. We made friends over a chin scratch and a few Dreamies so all is well.
It's cool atm so decided to go to the local shop for milk. I really don't know why I go there as everything is overpriced, so I end up walking a bit further in the opposite direction to M&S garage shop. Milk there costs the same as Tesco so I should just go there in the first place.

@Mrs Funkin ,Sorry you had such a rotten work day,it must be so hard.
Good for Oscar even if it is tuna. as you say, it's better than nothing. Are you able to put a drop of water in the pouch so he gets extra in the warm weather? I keep trying with Misty but it's hit and miss with her.
Lawn mowing, tut! We had the big noisy council petrol mower this morning. I closed the windows as the petrol fumes were choking. 
I hope you have a much nice day xx.

@Charity , did you discover what was bugging Bunty earlier. I hope she's come back in much happier.
Hope you managed a nice walk with Purdey without getting hot and bothered.

@GingerNinja , Hoping you've got your connection back. It's so annoying when that happens. Don't blame you for putting the bins out while it's cool.

@ewelsh , wow those photo's are good. It looks like you had a lovely time. I've been to a 1950's weekend, but that was years ago. Great fun though. 

Hope you all have a nice day and manage to keep out of the sun.🌞


----------



## urbantigers

Well I was nearly the first to say good morning but was too zombie like at 2.45am! What a night. Went to bed and immediately realised my left hip was going to require further pain meds if i wanted to lie on in (I’m a side sleeper). Back to bed and after about 10 minutes Mosi vomited up his supper. I’m grateful he didn’t go under the bed (his favourite place to vomit) and chose a hard floor which makes for a much easier clean up than carpet. Back to bed and eventually to sleep. I woke at about 2.40am. Kito jumped down from the bed and started his noise. That puzzled me as if I am unable to sleep and get up, he usually stays on the bed at that time. It’s too early even for him. I was worried he was unwell as the only previous time he’s done this is when I think he had tummy ache from constipation or something. However, he made no attempt to use the tray. One minute he was hunched up and looking uncomfortable, the next he jumped onto the window sill and appeared fine. Mosi of course got up too and started running back and forth through his tunnels 🙄 About 3.20 I headed back to bed and hoped Kito would stay quiet. Mosi came to bed and Kito did whine a couple of times but eventually fell completely silent and stayed that way. But of course I couldn’t sleep. Mosi got up just after 4.30 and started clambering around my work desk, across the keyboard etc and being a pain. No sound from Kito so I stayed in bed hoping he was being a good boy and wasn’t too unwell to shout. He did start up about 5.30 so I got up but I needed to get a bit more sleep after sorting them out. Thank goodness for flexi time and working from home. Both asleep now. No idea what that was all about but I actually hope he was unwell and it’s not his new thing to shout in the middle of the night. I feel knackered.

Dull, overcast and about 19 degrees today. Heatwave over for now, here at least.

Just to make my life perfect, I’ve got loads of insect bites on my bum……. Happy Tuesday everyone!


----------



## Jojomomo

Good morning all! It's sunny and warm here on the south coast, thankfully my flat is fairly cool. I've had an eventful few days. Spent the weekend at a music festival with my best friends, had such a good time but came back shattered, bruised, sunburnt and with a sore throat. I then tested positive for covid yesterday 😞 Was meant to be on annual leave but it's been changed to sick leave. Also had sad news on Sunday - my parents had to have one if their cats PTS 😢 She got very poorly very quickly so was for the best, but still sad, especially as her brother is missing her. 

Hope everyone has a good day and manages to stay fairly cool 🙂


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Jojomomo said:


> Good morning all! It's sunny and warm here on the south coast, thankfully my flat is fairly cool. I've had an eventful few days. Spent the weekend at a music festival with my best friends, had such a good time but came back shattered, bruised, sunburnt and with a sore throat. I then tested positive for covid yesterday 😞 Was meant to be on annual leave but it's been changed to sick leave. Also had sad news on Sunday - my parents had to have one if their cats PTS 😢 She got very poorly very quickly so was for the best, but still sad, especially as her brother is missing her.
> 
> Hope everyone has a good day and manages to stay fairly cool 🙂


Can't "like" your post because you've got Covid and because of your parent's cat having to be PTS - but glad you enjoyed the music festival.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

GingerNinja said:


> Morning all.... not necessarily good though. I'm grumpy because of the heat 🥴 I actually felt like I was going to have a panic attack yesterday evening when they were talking about next weekend and it's not even here yet!


Know just what you mean ! I keep a couple of gel ice packs in the freezer for when my back is bad and have been known to use them in very hot weather - wrapped in a small towel they make good chilling foot rests !!


----------



## huckybuck

Morning all.
Gosh zonked this morning. 
Huck decided to be sick on the bed at 3 am so had to get up and strip in quickly so it didn’t soak through to the duvet 🤢

Then at 4 am I realised I had left the curtains just opened a bit but enough to stop me going back to sleep so had to get up and do those.

Little H heard me so then wanted a cuddle (lying across my chest like a lovely heavy warm scarf!

Not the best night I’ve had in ages lol.

Off to physio in a mo then need to get some salady stuff in to try to eat a bit better this week.

@ewelsh oh I loved your photos and videos of the weekend. It looked brilliant - I so wish there was something similar round here.

@Jojomomo such a shame you have Covid and hope you feel better soon.

@Charity I really wish we had Deliveroo or similar round here - food deliveries are limited to pizza lol!! 

Stay cool everyone!!!


----------



## Cully

urbantigers said:


> Just to make my life perfect, I’ve got loads of insect bites on my bum……. Happy Tuesday everyone!


Errr, how and erm...what insects?  



huckybuck said:


> Off to physio in a mo then need to get some salady stuff in to try to eat a bit better this week.


Good luck with your physio. fingers crossed it's doing some good.


----------



## Ali71

Hello lovely people 
Hope you are all coping well with the heat...🥵
Just catching up since the weekend....Sunday started well with a lovely little early bike ride, kept it short so I didn't do too much too soon. By lunchtime we were sweltering, all doors and windows open, 2 fans on....the boys barely moved. I felt so bad for them, We gave up and sat in the shade outside about 4pm, ice-creams and all  The cats are being a bit picky with food again but I think it's the heat.
Yesterday I slept too late to go out for a ride and I didn't feel like the gym, although I have finally tested negative,yippee. Did a nice shop in Tesco yesterday, more mask wearers in store. I managed to snaffle a couple of nice maxi dresses so I am a bit cooler in the office today. 

Today was first day back at the gym, was a bit hard so I shall probably hurt tomorrow 😬 but in a good way.

@huckybuck well done on finding a home for the beds! And you were spot on, taste is back, appetite is up 😆
@ewelsh gorgeous photos of your event, did you share one of you both? 
@lymorelynn I can't wait to see more baby chops 😍
@Jojomomo I hope you don't suffer too much with Covid, take it easy. I'm so sorry to hear about your parent's cat too  
@urbantigers fingers crossed for a more settled night tonight
@GingerNinja I always put my bin out a day early, it's not weird!! Hopefully you're back on line and able to work  


xx


----------



## Jojomomo

Thank you @Bertie'sMum, @huckybuck and @Ali71 🙂 Managing to look on the bright side - had such a good weekend, am not too poorly, I get paid sick leave, didn't have much planned anyway and Lila had a good life and didn't suffer for long ❤


----------



## Charity

Cully said:


> Good Morning. I got a real good telling off last night. Misty was asleep, or so I thought, on the window sill. I pulled the curtains across, careful to leave a large enough gap for early morning bird watching. Suddenly she jumped up and swiped my hand, hard. Fortunately no claws but the message was clear, 'this is my territory atm'. We made friends over a chin scratch and a few Dreamies so all is well.
> It's cool atm so decided to go to the local shop for milk. I really don't know why I go there as everything is overpriced, so I end up walking a bit further in the opposite direction to M&S garage shop. Milk there costs the same as Tesco so I should just go there in the first place.
> 
> @Mrs Funkin ,Sorry you had such a rotten work day,it must be so hard.
> Good for Oscar even if it is tuna. as you say, it's better than nothing. Are you able to put a drop of water in the pouch so he gets extra in the warm weather? I keep trying with Misty but it's hit and miss with her.
> Lawn mowing, tut! We had the big noisy council petrol mower this morning. I closed the windows as the petrol fumes were choking.
> I hope you have a much nice day xx.
> 
> @Charity , did you discover what was bugging Bunty earlier. I hope she's come back in much happier.
> Hope you managed a nice walk with Purdey without getting hot and bothered.
> 
> @GingerNinja , Hoping you've got your connection back. It's so annoying when that happens. Don't blame you for putting the bins out while it's cool.
> 
> @ewelsh , wow those photo's are good. It looks like you had a lovely time. I've been to a 1950's weekend, but that was years ago. Great fun though.
> 
> Hope you all have a nice day and manage to keep out of the sun.🌞


I don't think Bunty likes the fans, we've got them in nearly all rooms and we have them on most of the night in the bedroom and kitchen at the moment. 

There's no sun here so it is making a bit of a difference and keeping things bearable.

Hope you feel better soon @Jojomomo and sorry about your parents' poor cat.


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> I don't think Bunty likes the fans, we've got them in nearly all rooms and we have them on most of the night in the bedroom and kitchen at the moment.
> 
> There's no sun here so it is making a bit of a difference and keeping things bearable.


I'm only using one desktop fan and fortunately it's very quiet so doesn't seem to bother her. I hate having it on as I believe they use quite a lot of electricity which isn't helpful when trying to cut costs🙄.
The weather's quite cool here too so not a problem yet, although I don't like the sound of the forecast for Sunday🌡🌞.
Once again I've got the Cool pads out but Misty still won't use them. I tried tempting her by putting Dreamies on it but she ate them and went back to lying on her old tatty bit of shower curtain lol. Looks like I'll be cooling my toes on them instead😊.
I hope the rest of the day stays cool for you all. Especially if you need to walk Purdey later. xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

BarneyBobCat said:


> Doing the lawn at 5am?! Your poor neighbours!
> 
> Whats with the nose bleeds?


Only a gentle sprinkler, not strimming or mowing or anything noisy like that  He even unravels the hose the evening before so it’s not noisy in the early morning.

Dunno re: nosebleeds. Maybe not enough prosecco


----------



## Mrs Funkin

@Cully not a hope of Oscar eating anything contaminated by anything! To be honest he does four or five good wees a day so I’ve no fear of a lack of hydration.

@Jojomomo oh no  The Dreaded Lurgy  I hope you don’t feel too dreadful. GWS xx


----------



## ewelsh

Evening all, or am I super early for tomorrows good morning!

Sorry I have been missing a lot lately, my life gets turned up side down when my husband is home! 

right are you ready for my moaning…. I love him but….
How much washing does one man make! 
What do they do in the shower as it always looks like a bomb has hit it.
Why when he asks “ what’s for supper” I tell him, then he moans he doesn’t want it, I cook it anyway then he eats every last crumb and asks for more!!!!
Why when we walk our dogs does he blame me for forgetting HIS sunglasses.
Why when he is unable to find his wallet does he think I must have moved it, same apples to his car keys.
Why is it he says he didn’t sleep well, yet I am the one awake half the night listening to his snoring.
Why does he give me his dry cleaning on Tuesday and says I need it by Thursday! 

To cap it off, today my wonderful husband said he had a surprise for me, we were off shopping 😃 yippppeeee 

he bought me a new strimmer, smaller than the one we have but this one has a chargeable battery, so I can do it all in one go 😟 
so guess what I have been doing all afternoon in the heat…. Apart from praying this damn battery would die.

I am having a bar of chocolate tonight 

😂


stay cool everyone xxxx


@Jojomomo sorry your feeling poorly GWS x


----------



## huckybuck

Oh @ewelsh you have made me feel a whole lot better!!!!


----------



## Charity

ewelsh said:


> Evening all, or am I super early for tomorrows good morning!
> 
> Sorry I have been missing a lot lately, my life gets turned up side down when my husband is home!
> 
> right are you ready for my moaning…. I love him but….
> How much washing does one man make!
> What do they do in the shower as it always looks like a bomb has hit it.
> Why when he asks “ what’s for supper” I tell him, then he moans he doesn’t want it, I cook it anyway then he eats every last crumb and asks for more!!!!
> Why when we walk our dogs does he blame me for forgetting HIS sunglasses.
> Why when he is unable to find his wallet does he think I must have moved it, same apples to his car keys.
> Why is it he says he didn’t sleep well, yet I am the one awake half the night listening to his snoring.
> Why does he give me his dry cleaning on Tuesday and says I need it by Thursday!
> 
> To cap it off, today my wonderful husband said he had a surprise for me, we were off shopping 😃 yippppeeee
> 
> he bought me a new strimmer, smaller than the one we have but this one has a chargeable battery, so I can do it all in one go 😟
> so guess what I have been doing all afternoon in the heat…. Apart from praying this damn battery would die.
> 
> I am having a bar of chocolate tonight
> 
> 😂
> 
> 
> stay cool everyone xxxx
> 
> 
> @Jojomomo sorry your feeling poorly GWS x


Oh dear @ewelsh, you just crease me up.


----------



## SbanR

ewelsh said:


> Evening all, or am I super early for tomorrows good morning!
> 
> Sorry I have been missing a lot lately, my life gets turned up side down when my husband is home!
> 
> right are you ready for my moaning…. I love him but….
> How much washing does one man make!
> What do they do in the shower as it always looks like a bomb has hit it.
> Why when he asks “ what’s for supper” I tell him, then he moans he doesn’t want it, I cook it anyway then he eats every last crumb and asks for more!!!!
> Why when we walk our dogs does he blame me for forgetting HIS sunglasses.
> Why when he is unable to find his wallet does he think I must have moved it, same apples to his car keys.
> Why is it he says he didn’t sleep well, yet I am the one awake half the night listening to his snoring.
> Why does he give me his dry cleaning on Tuesday and says I need it by Thursday!
> 
> To cap it off, today my wonderful husband said he had a surprise for me, we were off shopping 😃 yippppeeee
> 
> he bought me a new strimmer, smaller than the one we have but this one has a chargeable battery, so I can do it all in one go 😟
> so guess what I have been doing all afternoon in the heat…. Apart from praying this damn battery would die.
> 
> I am having a bar of chocolate tonight
> 
> 😂
> 
> 
> stay cool everyone xxxx
> 
> 
> @Jojomomo sorry your feeling poorly GWS x


Was he building Libby a catio while you were hard at work with the strimmer?🤔🤭😅


----------



## Cully

ewelsh said:


> Evening all, or am I super early for tomorrows good morning!
> 
> Sorry I have been missing a lot lately, my life gets turned up side down when my husband is home!
> 
> right are you ready for my moaning…. I love him but….
> How much washing does one man make!
> What do they do in the shower as it always looks like a bomb has hit it.
> Why when he asks “ what’s for supper” I tell him, then he moans he doesn’t want it, I cook it anyway then he eats every last crumb and asks for more!!!!
> Why when we walk our dogs does he blame me for forgetting HIS sunglasses.
> Why when he is unable to find his wallet does he think I must have moved it, same apples to his car keys.
> Why is it he says he didn’t sleep well, yet I am the one awake half the night listening to his snoring.
> Why does he give me his dry cleaning on Tuesday and says I need it by Thursday!
> 
> To cap it off, today my wonderful husband said he had a surprise for me, we were off shopping 😃 yippppeeee
> 
> he bought me a new strimmer, smaller than the one we have but this one has a chargeable battery, so I can do it all in one go 😟
> so guess what I have been doing all afternoon in the heat…. Apart from praying this damn battery would die.
> 
> I am having a bar of chocolate tonight
> 
> 😂
> 
> 
> stay cool everyone xxxx


Oh heavens you deserve a whole box of your favourites at least. Just smile sweetly through your gritted teeth😠.


----------



## Cully

Jojomomo said:


> Thank you @Bertie'sMum, @huckybuck and @Ali71 🙂 Managing to look on the bright side - had such a good weekend, am not too poorly, I get paid sick leave, didn't have much planned anyway and Lila had a good life and didn't suffer for long ❤


Missed this somehow earlier. Sorry you're having such a rough time just now. Hope you are feeling a bit better soon ((hugs)).


----------



## Ali71

I shall be first to post this morning and say hello  Not the best night sleep, hot with fidgeting cat and husband. Tea has been consumed and myself and Suki are on the sofa in the conservatory.... he's looking cute beside me, and I'm watching it slowly getting lighter and contemplating a sunrise bike ride. I love this time of day, it's so peaceful (not to mention cooler!)

Hope you're all rested and refreshed xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh lorks! Awake for two hours in the night…then finally fell asleep. Oscar was with us at some point in the night, not sure when he got up as HD went downstairs with him. I feel like a zombie! Had another cramp too. Will go to get some Mg supplements I think later.

First I shall run with a pal, leaving here at 7:30. Then we have D’s auntie’s funeral to attend - sadly her daughter tested positive for Covid yesterday so won’t even be able to be inside the crematorium  I think it’s so sad she won’t get to read her mum’s eulogy. I feel sadder about that than her mum, who had been very unwell and had dementia.

Right. Time for the boy’s meds. Have a good day everyone.


----------



## urbantigers

Cully said:


> Errr, how and erm...what insects?


I think it must be flying ants. My neighbour swept out the back for me at the weekend and told me I had flying ants and that she’d put some powder down. I didn’t think any more of it but sat out with my lunch on Monday. I wasn’t aware of being bitten by anything or of any swarm of ants but think they may have lunched on my backside  I have a few bites on my leg also. Very itchy!

I had a slightly better night last night but woke at 4.15. Mosi started being a pain purring in my face (literally) and wanting attention. Sounds nice but not at 4.15. Kito started and the pair of them duetting for a while before Kito took the solo. He wasn’t too loud, and frankly the birds were making more noise, so I ignored him except for the occasional “shut up, Kito”. I feel very tired.

I have to go into work later this morning to swap my laptop for a new one. First time since March 2020 so I had a bit of a panic about where my work pass was. eventually found it after turning the place upside down.


edit - this is a pic of Jaffa’s rose (planted in memory of my Jaffa) is looking lovely(ish). I nearly got rid of this and started over as it was sad and neglected but the warmer weather has made it bloom and think I may be able to rescue it. It’s planted in a pot and may not be in the best position but it’s really perked up.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Good Morning  
Still too hot for me - dreading the weekend 

Anyway off to get my hair cut this morning (long overdue !) and then it's my great-niece's end of term school play this evening  In between I'll try to fit in a visit to Tesco's to see what they've got left in the way of F&F's summer clothes.

@Mrs Funkin there was a very interesting discussion with Dr Sarah Jarvis on nose bleeds and their causes on Jeremy Vine's lunchtime Radio 2 show on Monday - you should be able to find it on their website.

@urbantigers that rose is such a lovely colour !


----------



## ewelsh

Good morning

Its too hot and I also didn’t sleep well, doesn’t help having a spaniel panting in my face.

Today I have the boiler man coming because, wait for it….. I have no hot water! 🤣 how much do you wanna bet that the boiler needs a special part which he doesn’t have and will take at least a week to come in stock then another few days till he can come back to fix it……. So apart from that I will be trying to keep cool and rotating ice and cold t towels for the pets.. oh and strimming 🙄


----------



## GingerNinja

Good morning

Gosh what a hot night, got up 3 times to pee! I must have finally fallen into a deep sleep about 5:30 but then woke to a banging headache at 6:45. It's going off a bit now.

Cats have eaten their breakfast this morning which I am pleased about and I need to close everything up again (not that it was much cooler outside this morning).... the forecast seems to have shifted the higher temps from Sun/Mon to Mon/Tue in the Southeast, although still hot on Sunday not above 30.

I'm just at my desk again today, off tomorrow but not sure what I will do if it's hot.

I hope you got out on your bike @Ali71 
That is a beautiful rose @urbantigers 
I hope today goes as well as it can do @Mrs Funkin 
Happy haircut! @Bertie'sMum 
Lets hope the boiler man does not need to test the heating @ewelsh 

xx


----------



## Charity

Good morning, I'm late today.

@Mrs Funkin, sorry its going to be a sad day for you both.
@urbantigers, your rose is fabulous, love the colour.
@@Ali71, Suki looking gorgeous and obviously very comfy
@ewelsh, sorry you've got another problem today, keep smiling 

It was lovely and fresh earlier with a very welcome breeze so was looking forward to a nice walk except Purdey decided to have the devil in her today and played me up, then she's like a puppet on a string, a 23kg puppet!! 😩

I was really happy yesterday to see my neighbours' two dogs are up for adoption on the rescue website, I just want them to have a happy life from now on. I have to say I so miss seeing them.

Just had a PAH parcel arrive. I bet the delivery guy loves me, they had an offer on of 2 x 30 litre bags for £5 less than normal, I'd only usually buy one, and there's cat food too. I was hoping the litter would come in two boxes but, no, and it has a label on it 'Caution, Heavy Package'. Poor man. The box with the cat food in it looks like its been dragged through a hedge backwards. 😖 At least he was kind enough to put it inside the hallway for me.

Just had the Red Arrows or something equivalent to fly over the house, do wish they'd phone and say they are coming first. 😬

It's definitely the noise of the fans upsetting Bunty, she wouldn't stay with us last night and skulked off to the bedroom. She's happy in the garden now with Toppy.










Hope those of you who can, have a good day 😊.


----------



## Ali71

GingerNinja said:


> Good morning
> 
> Gosh what a hot night, got up 3 times to pee! I must have finally fallen into a deep sleep about 5:30 but then woke to a banging headache at 6:45. It's going off a bit now.
> 
> Cats have eaten their breakfast this morning which I am pleased about and I need to close everything up again (not that it was much cooler outside this morning).... the forecast seems to have shifted the higher temps from Sun/Mon to Mon/Tue in the Southeast, although still hot on Sunday not above 30.
> 
> I'm just at my desk again today, off tomorrow but not sure what I will do if it's hot.
> 
> I hope you got out on your bike @Ali71
> That is a beautiful rose @urbantigers
> I hope today goes as well as it can do @Mrs Funkin
> Happy haircut! @Bertie'sMum
> Lets hope the boiler man does not need to test the heating @ewelsh
> 
> xx


Oh no, headaches are the worst  Hope it eases up quickly for you.
I did go out on my bike and it really cleared out the cobwebs!! 
Have a good day x


----------



## SbanR

Good morning.
Only it isn't what's this with everyone complaining about the heat?
Woke in the night as it felt nippy and I had to pull another layer on to get warm.
Now it's overcast, Again!! With a blooming cold wind.
Hoping it warms up soon.


----------



## huckybuck

Morning all. I am sweltering already!!

Really hacked off with Mr HB (what’s new I hear you say). He only decided to switch off the AC in the room I am sleeping in atm because he wanted to check his was ok - and then forgot to switch it back on again.

I went to go to bed and the room was like a sauna - had to put it on and come back downstairs for half an hour whilst it did it’s magic - meanwhile he’s snoring in his lovely cool room!!!

Although I take HRT as peri menopausal I definitely feel as if I am having warm episodes behind the scenes - so I’m even more grumpy than usual!!

Going to meet my friend Kate this afternoon for a walk in the woods so I hope she’s prepared for an ear bending!

@Mrs Funkin I hope Mr F’s auntie’s funeral goes well. Sad for her daughter but at least her words will be heard. I wrote Nanny D’s but knew I couldn’t read it so got another Aunty to. It went well. 

@urbantigers that Jaffa rose is stunning!

@ewelsh what a day to have to get a plumber!!! At least you don’t need hot water atm and I hope they don’t have to test it with the heating!!!! 

Stay cool all!


----------



## Ali71

@Charity he was very comfortable!! My little velcro cat  
You've just reminded me I need to reorder with [email protected] And litter is on the list!!

@lymorelynn best of luck with Lolita today!! Don't forget the Barry White CD's  xx


----------



## ewelsh

That’s so sad @Mrs Funkin sending love your way today xxxxx

@Ali71 thanks for the reminder, Lolita have a lovely date with your boyfriend xxxx


Now I can’t stop singing Barry White 😂


----------



## ewelsh

I am still laughing at @huckybuck and the aircon 🤣


----------



## Jojomomo

Thank you @Charity, @Cully, @Mrs Funkin, @ewelsh, feeling a little better today 🙂

Hope everyone has a good, cool day. Hope the funeral goes well @Mrs Funkin and good luck to Lolita @lymorelynn xx


----------



## Charity

Barry White, loved that man's voice. 

Our poor men, they get a lot of flack don't they....mostly deserved though.

This is what came over our house earlier, never seen these before..mind you, didn't see them today . There are eight of them and they are the Korean Black Eagles. At the time they came over, my OH said they were the Red Arrows so I asked if he had seen them and he said yes. Well, when I actually found out they were the Black Eagles, I said how could he have seen them, they aren't red! He replied that he'd only seen the underneath part.  The planes are still BLACK and possibly YELLOW but definitely not RED!! Ye gods and little fishes. 🤪


----------



## Cully

Good Morning All (just about). Nice and cool with a breeze similar to yesterday here. Lovely in the garden.








I wasn't too happy with Tesco this morning as my order was short of a few things which means my weekly meal plan will have to be revised. I'm going into Specsavers on Friday so hope to pop into ASDA while I'm in town and pick up some missing food replacements.
I also need to get some jubilee clips to repair the 'new' chair I got the other week. Now I know why it was in a second hand shop!! Oh well, you get what you pay for I suppose.

@Ali71 , that's a lovely pic of Suki. I do love black cats. I agree, early morning is the best time of day, just sitting outside with a cuppa and the birds singing  .

@Mrs Funkin , that's so sad to hear she can't go inside and say goodbye. I hope everything goes well.
Hope you get your Magnesium. Does it really work for sleep and cramps? I would like to try it to help with the awful thigh cramps I get in bed, but not sure if it would be ok with my other meds?!
Chin scratch for Oscar please😺.

@urbantigers , ah, flying ants. I believe @BarneyBobCat has been having trouble with them too. Fortunately they'll be gone soon when the queen leaves. Meanwhile just spray them with a mix of washing up liquid and water to get rid of them.
Lovely rose. I'm so pleased it decided to bloom again.

@ewelsh , think positive. At least it isn't winter when you really would be lost without a boiler. Yes I know, I'm not helping am I? How annoying though. Don't know what the betting odds are on them having the 'bit' to fix it. I'm just thinking of an idea where you could stick that strimmer!!!!

Oh @Charity , Poor Bunty not happy with the fans. At least they have a lovely big garden to relax in while it's so warm. 
Your description of Purdey this morning made me think of the excitable springer spaniel we had who just hurtled everywhere, even on the end of his leash. He was the devil to try and keep under control and thought life was just fun, fun and more fun. Exhausting!
What a kind delivery man you had. We need more of them.

Uh Oh, someones just joined me on my desk, rubbing her face all over my laptop. Well it is time for elevenses I suppose. Ok ok, I get the hint! 
Take care everyone and enjoy the rest of the day.


----------



## huckybuck

Our house is just too hot! New house well insulated for cold weather arghh…

This is the TV room
which actually gets hotter in the afternoon 😱










And this is the kitchen which we have A/C on atm.


----------



## Charity

I think we are all fighting a losing battle. Ours is 27.0 degrees outside and 26.7 inside and rising every few minutes. That's in our kitchen where there is no sun at present. I find it gets worse late afternoon until bedtime, its roasting then and very uncomfortable. I would like to see if its better with all the windows and doors closed and blinds down but OH keeps throwing everything open. 😖


----------



## Jojomomo

Charity said:


> Barry White, loved that man's voice.
> 
> Our poor men, they get a lot of flack don't they....mostly deserved though.
> 
> This is what came over our house earlier, never seen these before..mind you, didn't see them today . There are eight of them and they are the Korean Black Eagles. At the time they came over, my OH said they were the Red Arrows so I asked if he had seen them and he said yes. Well, when I actually found out they were the Black Eagles, I said how could he have seen them, they aren't red! He replied that he'd only seen the underneath part.  The planes are still BLACK and possibly YELLOW but definitely not RED!! Ye gods and little fishes. 🤪
> 
> View attachment 574518


I think I heard them too!


----------



## SbanR

My south facing sitting room is a comfortable 25C.
Yippee! Warm at last!!😺


----------



## ewelsh

25 in my kitchen, with oven on and I am ironing 😅 

that’s ridiculous temp @huckybuck


----------



## ewelsh

Boiler is sorted, it was air in the system, he asked if I’d turned my radiators off 🤨 I think my face said it all, then added “ we don’t have radiators, it’s underfloor heating, which obviously hasn’t kick in”

silly man, so I’m off for a tepid shower😂


----------



## Charity

@Mrs Funkin and any other crampers or restless leg folks. Just saw this advert on Facebook. This is where I get my magnesium tablets from, used Healthspan for years.


----------



## ewelsh

I used to get jumpy feet then discovered it was sugar after 5pm and another tip - empty your bladder! Well it helped me.
Magnesium is good for you and found in dry beans, nuts seeds so get nutty folks or @Charity tablets if you dislike nuts x


----------



## huckybuck

ewelsh said:


> 25 in my kitchen, with oven on and I am ironing 😅
> 
> that’s ridiculous temp @huckybuck


It’s even more now 😭










I can’t believe you are ironing or cooking!!! It’s too hot is my excuse 😂


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well the conservatory was 36 degrees when we got home from the funeral…thank goodness we had the anti UV stuff put on the roof as it used to be 44 degrees in there.

Much too hot to be in funeral clothes today. Phew. All went well, FIL did his reading. The worst bit was that there was no wake, so everyone stood around talking - which meant that the next funeral party arrived with everyone still there. I found that a bit embarrassing to be honest. Ah well, not my choice.


----------



## SbanR

huckybuck said:


> It’s even more now 😭
> 
> View attachment 574546
> 
> 
> I can’t believe you are ironing or cooking!!! It’s too hot is my excuse 😂


Are you Sure that isn't malfunctioning and giving wrong readings??? 🤔 😅


----------



## huckybuck

SbanR said:


> Are you Sure that isn't malfunctioning and giving wrong readings??? 🤔 😅


I wish!!


----------



## SbanR

huckybuck said:


> I wish!!


----------



## GingerNinja

Glad the funeral went well @Mrs Funkin xx

@Charity of you can open everything up early to let some cool air in (shouldn't be a problem as you're up so early!) then shutting windows and curtains really does work. Yesterday, while still warm indoors, it felt like walking into air conditioning after being outside!


----------



## ewelsh

Glad today went well @Mrs Funkin Its so sad there couldn’t be a wake.



@huckybuck thats ridiculous temp, definitely no cooking for you. Why don’t you have a covered heat controlled swimming pool put in your garden? Good for your shoulder!

I had no choice but to iron as we are off away for 2 nights over the weekend, so I had to iron today or miss crochet tomorrow morning, plus husband wanted a chicken dinner 🙄


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Good morning, cool currently here but the small boy ate nothing overnight and still has a bit of a dodgy tum  Woke us up several times in the night. The only thing he enjoyed eating yesterday was a tin of gourmet but if he has more than one his tummy reacts - but then, he’s got to eat and his tummy is already a bit dodgy. What to do…? I’m at work today so I’ll have no idea what is going on anyway. I can’t worry about it too much, I can’t force him to do anything, that’s for sure!

Do have a lovely day everybody. When you’re boiling, think of me in my polyester tunic, trousers, face mask, gloves and apron


----------



## urbantigers

Oh no - not polyester in this weather, @Mrs Funkin 🙄 sounds bad enough on it’s own without mask and gloves. you need one of those neck fans to wear! I’m thinking of buying one for next week but not sure it’s worth it for a few days. Come on Oscar, eat something.

it’s a whopping 12 degrees here at the moment, but is expected to reach the giddy heights of 18 later.

I had to get a work laptop upgrade yesterday with M365 on it. It’s a nightmare getting everything to work right and look right. Some things just look plain awful. Made me think of here actually! Suppose I’ll get used to it just like I have on here. I hate change  My microphone now works so I can use Teams on my laptop instead of on my phone (usually with camera off). Good I suppose, but I quite like using my phone. I can wander around doing stuff like taking the laundry out of the washing machine, turning the coffee machine on and nobody is any the wiser. I’m going to have to try to look interested in team meetings now🙄


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Good Morning  
My great-niece's school play (Darwin Rocks - a Musical) was great the kids were really good even if the music was really LOUD  Unfortunately the school hall does not have air-con so by the time I got home (around 8pm) I was totally wiped out - cue both fans on at once and an early night 

Charity shop shift this morning - but that will be OK as our shop's position on the High Street means it doesn't get any sun all day and so stays relatively cool



Mrs Funkin said:


> When you’re boiling, think of me in my polyester tunic, trousers, face mask, gloves and apron


Hope you can manage to find a spot to cool down in during your shift MrsF.

Lily's been eating very little this week and has spent most of her time stretched out asleep on my bed and has only popped out first thing around 6 whilst it's still relatively cool. TBH I'm dreading Sunday.Monday and Tuesday - think I'll be staying indoors with curtains drawn and fans on full blast (heaven knows what my leccy bill is likely to be  ).


----------



## Cully

Mrs Funkin said:


> Good morning, cool currently here but the small boy ate nothing overnight and still has a bit of a dodgy tum  Woke us up several times in the night. The only thing he enjoyed eating yesterday was a tin of gourmet but if he has more than one his tummy reacts - but then, he’s got to eat and his tummy is already a bit dodgy. What to do…? I’m at work today so I’ll have no idea what is going on anyway. I can’t worry about it too much, I can’t force him to do anything, that’s for sure!
> 
> Do have a lovely day everybody. When you’re boiling, think of me in my polyester tunic, trousers, face mask, gloves and apron


Just thinking of you in your hospital garb makes me need a shower. 
Misty isn't up to eating much atm, certainly not during the day. I remember how you used to feed Oscar just the jelly from his food just to get something him. So I've been doing that to make sure she at least gets liquid.
Hope you can stay cool at work today. xx


----------



## Charity

Good morning all. 

@Mrs Funkin, I feel for you though it does look as if it won't be quite so hot today as it has been. Lull before the storm probably as next week is supposed to be hellish.

@urbantigers, I'm like you, I hate change and upgrades etc on computers just when you know what you're doing.

Bunty woke me up with the song of her people sung many times from about 5 o'clock. She isn't eating much at the moment either, most is going in the bin and we've reached crisis point as I'm down to only one food she really likes. 

Last night my OH went to sit in the lounge where I'd been for about a couple of hours and straight away he saw a huge spider on the ceiling....how did I miss that! I am usually very sensitive to them being in the room but thankfully didn't see it or I'd have been freaking out. 

During the night I got up to turn the fan off, the noise gets on my wick, then I got too hot but couldn't be bothered to get up and turn it on again. 🤪

OH's got his pre-diabetic zoom meeting this morning so I keep out of the way then he's off out for a summer get together lunch with mates who he does voluntary work with.

I shall do some gardening and clear out my wardrobes with things for the charity shop which I've been meaning to do for about a week but keep putting off. 

Enjoy your day if you can and lets hope its cooler for everyone. 🙂


----------



## Cully

Like most, I'm dreading the heatwave and keep hoping it's another Michael Fish type blooper and it will be no worse than it is today.
Got an appointment later with my diabetic nurse so fingers crossed all my bloods are ok. It seems weird going into the surgery as we haven't been allowed since COVID started.
Hoping everyone has a good day and gets a bit of me time. xx


----------



## lymorelynn

Good morning 🌞
We had a pleasant enough trip to Bracknell yesterday - Lolita was so good in the car. I only had to do two roundabouts twice 🙄🤣 Even with my sat nav I took the wrong exit 🤣
A phone call from my dentist when I got home to discuss a referral for implants. It's going to be way too expensive, I'm sure but I will see what they say.
Hope everyone manages to stay relatively cool. Really don't envy you in your polyester @Mrs Funkin .
Nothing planned here. Our lane is being patched up and will be closed to traffic so we won't be going anywhere.
Have a good day everyone


----------



## GingerNinja

Good morning 

It's a lovely morning with blue skies and cool breeze. I think the forecast is low 20s so perfect weather.

I may try and tidy up in the garden as my beautiful little tree has been cut down but I asked them to leave the stump as I will keep the growth as a shrub. It's growing in the lawn so needed the grass removing into a small plants bed... not sure if I'm up to that amount of work though!

I hope everyone's day is cool and happy xx


----------



## GingerNinja

I've just had an email to say the plants I ordered will be delivered in three working days... so possibly Monday  they will have to be unpacked and stay indoors if that's the case!


----------



## ewelsh

Good morning

Much cooler today thank goodness, poor Oscar Woo I hope your little tummy settles, Libby is more picky in this heat. I can’t imagine polyester uniform in this heat phew…. Hope your day passes quickly @Mrs Funkin 


Today I will be running round sorting the house ready for my brother in law who is house/pet sitting, I have to put notes on everything and I mean everything, whilst we are away Libby has to be shut in the front room with all her needs as I can’t trust BIL to accidentally let her outside or open a window, so I will be on edge whilst away, I am panicking already, but my husband has said to BIL “ Emma loves that cat more than she loves me, so if you loose that cat my life will be hell, in turn I will make your life hell” 😂 🤣 



Hope everyone stays cool today.


----------



## huckybuck

Morning Morning! 
Nope doesn’t feel an cooler here this morning - just hope it means it won’t get to quite so hot during the day today!!

None of the HBs are eating particularly well. But they do like water and soup so plenty of that going in.

@MrsFunkin Huck had dodgy bits last week and I am convinced it was the heat - he’d been out quite a lot in the day and also chewing the grass which has seeded a bit as Mr HB has left longer than usual. He’s ok now though (I added pro biotic to his soup just in case).

Mr HB went off at the crack of dawn to play golf and then he and his friend (the chap who had the beds) are coming back to lay some turf. Absolutely nuts!!! He gets an idea in his head then actions it without any thought to the weather. I leave him to it! 

He’s asked if I’ll go out and get some compost for him before he gets back so that’s my morning wrecked.

Highlight of my day is a golf lesson this afternoon. My Pro finally got back to me so we’ll see how he copes with an injured pupil. The shoulder is doing so well I just hope it doesn’t set me back too much. Will take preventive pain killers just in case.

Looking forward to the next round of conservative voting too. It’s an interesting day today.

Keep cool!


----------



## Linda Weasel

Charity said:


> Barry White, loved that man's voice.
> 
> Our poor men, they get a lot of flack don't they....mostly deserved though.
> 
> This is what came over our house earlier, never seen these before..mind you, didn't see them today . There are eight of them and they are the Korean Black Eagles. At the time they came over, my OH said they were the Red Arrows so I asked if he had seen them and he said yes. Well, when I actually found out they were the Black Eagles, I said how could he have seen them, they aren't red! He replied that he'd only seen the underneath part.  The planes are still BLACK and possibly YELLOW but definitely not RED!! Ye gods and little fishes. 🤪
> 
> View attachment 574518


No


Charity said:


> Barry White, loved that man's voice.
> 
> Our poor men, they get a lot of flack don't they....mostly deserved though.
> 
> This is what came over our house earlier, never seen these before..mind you, didn't see them today . There are eight of them and they are the Korean Black Eagles. At the time they came over, my OH said they were the Red Arrows so I asked if he had seen them and he said yes. Well, when I actually found out they were the Black Eagles, I said how could he have seen them, they aren't red! He replied that he'd only seen the underneath part.  The planes are still BLACK and possibly YELLOW but definitely not RED!! Ye gods and little fishes. 🤪
> 
> View attachment 574518


Not sure where everyone is geographically, but it’s Royal International Air Tattoo at Fairford, this weekend, so weird things will be flying in from all over.
I love seeing the planes (usually coming in quite low because I’m on the doorstep) arriving and usually get to see the Red Arrows display. Love them.


----------



## Linda Weasel

lymorelynn said:


> Good morning 🌞
> We had a pleasant enough trip to Bracknell yesterday - Lolita was so good in the car. I only had to do two roundabouts twice 🙄🤣 Even with my sat nav I took the wrong exit 🤣
> A phone call from my dentist when I got home to discuss a referral for implants. It's going to be way too expensive, I'm sure but I will see what they say.
> Hope everyone manages to stay relatively cool. Really don't envy you in your polyester @Mrs Funkin .
> Nothing planned here. Our lane is being patched up and will be closed to traffic so we won't be going anywhere.
> Have a good day everyone


Bracknell is a nightmare place. I go through there on my way to my daughter’s and there’s one big roundabout where I ALWAYS take the wrong exit; it leads to only one place, which is the car park for an old folks home.

My daughter says it’s a hint…


----------



## Cully

ewelsh said:


> Good morning
> 
> Much cooler today thank goodness, poor Oscar Woo I hope your little tummy settles, Libby is more picky in this heat. I can’t imagine polyester uniform in this heat phew…. Hope your day passes quickly @Mrs Funkin
> 
> 
> Today I will be running round sorting the house ready for my brother in law who is house/pet sitting, I have to put notes on everything and I mean everything, whilst we are away Libby has to be shut in the front room with all her needs as I can’t trust BIL to accidentally let her outside or open a window, so I will be on edge whilst away, I am panicking already, but my husband has said to BIL “ Emma loves that cat more than she loves me, so if you loose that cat my life will be hell, in turn I will make your life hell” 😂 🤣
> 
> 
> 
> Hope everyone stays cool today.


I'm surprised he is still cat sitting. At least he knows where he stands


----------



## Cully

Linda Weasel said:


> No
> 
> Not sure where everyone is geographically, but it’s Royal International Air Tattoo at Fairford, this weekend, so weird things will be flying in from all over.
> I love seeing the planes (usually coming in quite low because I’m on the doorstep) arriving and usually get to see the Red Arrows display. Love them.


I love the Red Arrows too. Reminds me of my youth when I had the chance to visit all the military displays like tattoos. Brilliant eyeing up the squadies too😉


----------



## Charity

Linda Weasel said:


> No
> 
> Not sure where everyone is geographically, but it’s Royal International Air Tattoo at Fairford, this weekend, so weird things will be flying in from all over.
> I love seeing the planes (usually coming in quite low because I’m on the doorstep) arriving and usually get to see the Red Arrows display. Love them.


I used to love air shows and Red Arrows in particular but I had an incident about 7-8 years ago when one of those large military aircraft came over our house and I swear I could see the pilot smiling at me, I was on my own and it was so loud and in my memory so low that it scared me to death and I've just been afraid of fast or loud aircraft ever since. Real pain since we have an airport about five miles away so we get planes coming and going all day and when we have our local airshow, we always have the Red Arrows and others right overhead so we're really lucky to see them. It's not so bad when I'm outdoors or in winter when the windows are closed as I don't hear most of them but, at the moment, with the windows open, it unsettles me. 😏

It's been quite nice this morning with the temperature only 22 degrees but its steadily climbing now. 😥

I've cleared my wardrobe, done washing and ironing and just going to have lunch on my own. 🙂


----------



## huckybuck

Charity said:


> I used to love air shows and Red Arrows in particular but I had an incident about 7-8 years ago when one of those large military aircraft came over our house and I swear I could see the pilot smiling at me, I was on my own and it was so loud and in my memory so low that it scared me to death and I've just been afraid of fast or loud aircraft ever since. Real pain since we have an airport about five miles away so we get planes coming and going all day and when we have our local airshow, we always have the Red Arrows and others right overhead so we're really lucky to see them. It's not so bad when I'm outdoors or in winter when the windows are closed as I don't hear most of them but, at the moment, with the windows open, it unsettles me. 😏
> 
> It's been quite nice this morning with the temperature only 22 degrees but its steadily climbing now. 😥
> 
> I've cleared my wardrobe, done washing and ironing and just going to have lunch on my own. 🙂


If I hear any strange planes or low planes I go out and wave at them!! Would love to see a pilot smiling at me 😂

I keep hoping one of these days they’ll tip their wings at me!


----------



## ewelsh

Here in Lincolnshire its constant with so many RAF here, Red Devils, spitfires, we even get the Lancaster Bomber ( only 2 left in the UK ) over our garden regularly if its dry especially before any event, now they are loud @Charity you would hate it.
When we first moved here 8 years ago one of the spit fires came so low I could literally see him, the dogs ran, I actually ducked 😂 the pilot turned around came back and tipped his wings and waved at me as an apology, now he does it often if I am in the garden. My pilot is not dishy @huckybuck 🙄 so no cause for excitement 🤣

I’ll try get a photo of him next time


----------



## Charity

ewelsh said:


> Here in Lincolnshire its constant with so many RAF here, Red Devils, spitfires, we even get the Lancaster Bomber ( only 2 left in the UK ) over our garden regularly if its dry especially before any event, now they are loud @Charity you would hate it.
> When we first moved here 8 years ago one of the spit fires came so low I could literally see him, the dogs ran, I actually ducked 😂 the pilot turned around came back and tipped his wings and waved at me as an apology, now he does it often if I am in the garden. My pilot is not dishy @huckybuck 🙄 so no cause for excitement 🤣
> 
> I’ll try get a photo of him next time


We get the Lancaster Bomber, Spitfire etc. at our airshow which is first week in September, My OH loves Spitfires as his Dad flew these in the war. 

Just got the today's result for the PM job, Rishi Sunak came top again and Suella Braverman is out.


----------



## ewelsh

@huckybuck how did you get on with golf lesson today? Did your shoulder hold up?

@Mrs Funkin how was work, I often wonder how many babies your deliver each day.

@Charity I bet you’ve enjoyed the peace and quiet today 😉

@urbantigers how did today software go?

@Cully you still cool?

@lymorelynn when will you know if we are to have baby lambchops?

hope you all have a lovely weekend xx


----------



## Cully

@ewelsh , yep, still cool. Gone commando😎🤣!!!!


----------



## bluesunbeam

ewelsh said:


> When we first moved here 8 years ago one of the spit fires came so low I could literally see him, the dogs ran, I actually ducked 😂 the pilot turned around came back and tipped his wings and waved at me as an apology, now he does it often if I am in the garden


----------



## SbanR

ewelsh said:


> I’ll try get a photo of him next time


Write to the base and ask him for a signed photo, preferably standing by his plane or seated in it 😺


----------



## huckybuck

SbanR said:


> Write to the base and ask him for a signed photo, preferably standing by his plane or seated in it 😺


Tell him to pop over to CSG and do a loop the loop whilst he’s at it!!!


----------



## huckybuck

My golf lesson was great @ewelsh

I think my Pro was slightly aghast at the limit of my range but he said my back swing was way too long before so this should help me lol!!!

He took a video and my posture was dreadful - I looked 90!!! All hunched over!!! So that needs a lot of work. But at the end I was hitting some decent shots and have something to work on.

I do need to do some rotation work at the gym to try to increase my flexibility as I’m definitely trying to protect my back and shoulder by not turning as well.

I have a feeling I might be sore tonight and tomorrow but hopefully nothing untoward and that a nurofen will sort out easily.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Cully said:


> Just thinking of you in your hospital garb makes me need a shower.
> Misty isn't up to eating much atm, certainly not during the day. I remember how you used to feed Oscar just the jelly from his food just to get something him. So I've been doing that to make sure she at least gets liquid.
> Hope you can stay cool at work today. xx


Apparently there was a lovely bowl of beef jelly for the boy earlier


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well @ewelsh I’m not a baby catcher any longer. I work in the Antenatal Clinic, in particular with women with pretty complex medical conditions. So it can be pretty full on, quite taxing in the brain department but very interesting. I love that I play a little part in women being able to become mothers, who even 25 years ago woul have been told not to try. I’m really organised, really thorough and take no **** so I’m pretty good for this role.

To the aeroplane gang, we regularly have the Spitfire (amongst others) as they fly from Goodwood. It’s fun to watch them doing the dogfight over the sea…though I understand that’s about £4k to do that!

Oscar Woo seems a bit better, he’s not had a poop since 4am, he had four in 24 hours previously. No more vomit. Plus he’s eaten 300g + his jelly. He was sensible and stayed inside for Much of the day.


----------



## urbantigers

Yay for no poop or vomit @Mrs Funkin 

Mosi and Kito are unaffected by the weather. It’s cool enough indoors and they both eat like horses  Kito eats like several horses.

My work upgrade is a PITA. I have the font made a bit bigger as my eyes aren’t great so I’m back to square 1 trying to get it right in every application. Not to mention it’s always difficult at first when things look different - frustrating when you have a lot of work to do and haven’t time to work out that sort of stuff. Ive booked myself onto a video training course on Monday.

A few frustrating things going on at the moment. I’m sure my blood pressure is soaring! I am also going to Tatton flower show next week however the friend I’m going with texted me yesterday to say she has covid so she may not be able to go. It won’t be half as much fun on my own. Feel sorry for her though as not only might she miss that but it’s her birthday today and she was supposed to be going on a spa weekend with her daughter. 

ive got a busy day today as I need to pop out at lunch time and I’ve also got a hair appointment booked for 5pm. Cloudy again today and hopefully cool before temperatures rise over the weekend.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Morning, sunny again with a nice cool breeze currently. Husband came downstairs with the boy at about 5:30am, I woke properly at 6. I feel quite “ick” - really didn’t drink enough yesterday. Went to pals for dinner, ate very late (for us), drank four glasses of fizz and no water. Had another cramp in the night, same leg again. Def will sort some Mg today (thanks @Charity).

Not sure what today will bring except maybe a short run with husband in a few minutes, then supermarket. I actually don’t feel as bad as thought I would at the end of this full on week - I’m not back now until Tuesday, phew!

Keep cool everyone


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Mrs Funkin said:


> Morning, sunny again with a nice cool breeze currently. Husband came downstairs with the boy at about 5:30am, I woke properly at 6. I feel quite “ick” - really didn’t drink enough yesterday. Went to pals for dinner, ate very late (for us), drank four glasses of fizz and no water. Had another cramp in the night, same leg again. Def will sort some Mg today (thanks @Charity).
> 
> Not sure what today will bring except maybe a short run with husband in a few minutes, then supermarket. I actually don’t feel as bad as thought I would at the end of this full on week - I’m not back now until Tuesday, phew!
> 
> Keep cool everyone


The cramp will be dehydration. Eating bananas is good for cramp, and much tastier than a tablet!


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Good Morning  
A little bit cooler this morning, but not for long ! Charity shop yesterday morning was lovely and cool, in fact I felt positively chilly once or twice  Got another shift there this afternoon so hopefully will be nice and cool again. Latest forecast for Monday is saying 38c and I've got a physio appointment for my neck that morning - can't remember whether they've got air-con or if they rely on fans - hopefully the first !!

@Mrs Funkin the magnesium is definitely working for me - does seem to help with restless legs as well as cramp - so despite the heat I did have a "reasonable" night.

Lily is still "off" her food - she's only having a few mouthfuls of wet food and only a few nibbles of dry luckily she's still drinking ! I'm not too worried as I'm sure it's down to the heat, besides which she needs to lose a few grams anyway. Currently she's gone for a stroll around her "estate" and then I expect she'll be back to sleep the day away again.


----------



## Charity

Good morning, what a beautiful fresh morning it is, wish it would stay like this all day.

@Mrs Funkin, I felt like you first thing this morning, I don't drink enough water either and it gets hot in bed then when I wake up I feel 'ick'.  Had to do my dog walk too after a cup of tea, could have done without that, but felt better after having had my breakfast.

Something has been biting me as I have itchy spots here and there. OH says its the heat but I definitely think its insecty and it happens when I go out to water the garden at night, its amazing how many little critters there are flying about.

Managed to get most of my jobs done yesterday but no plans for today. Might try to relax a bit more, not been very good at that recently. 😏 

@ewelsh, enjoy your mini break 
@Bertie'sMum, hope your physio makes you feel better and its not too hot
@urbantigers lucky you going to Tatton Park, shame about your friend
@huckybuck hope you're not feeling too sore this morning

Have a good day everybody


----------



## ewelsh

Cully said:


> @ewelsh , yep, still cool. Gone commando😎🤣!!!!
> 
> I hope you have flip flops on! 🤣





huckybuck said:


> My golf lesson was great @ewelsh
> 
> I think my Pro was slightly aghast at the limit of my range but he said my back swing was way too long before so this should help me lol!!!
> 
> He took a video and my posture was dreadful - I looked 90!!! All hunched over!!! So that needs a lot of work. But at the end I was hitting some decent shots and have something to work on.
> 
> I do need to do some rotation work at the gym to try to increase my flexibility as I’m definitely trying to protect my back and shoulder by not turning as well.
> 
> I have a feeling I might be sore tonight and tomorrow but hopefully nothing untoward and that a nurofen will sort out easily.



well, well done you for starting again, it is natural to protect your self with an injury and normally over compensate using other muscles which in the long run will end up in trouble too, so your right to tackle it now.





Mrs Funkin said:


> Well @ewelsh I’m not a baby catcher any longer. I work in the Antenatal Clinic, in particular with women with pretty complex medical conditions. So it can be pretty full on, quite taxing in the brain department but very interesting. I love that I play a little part in women being able to become mothers, who even 25 years ago woul have been told not to try. I’m really organised, really thorough and take no **** so I’m pretty good for this role.
> 
> To the aeroplane gang, we regularly have the Spitfire (amongst others) as they fly from Goodwood. It’s fun to watch them doing the dogfight over the sea…though I understand that’s about £4k to do that!
> 
> Oscar Woo seems a bit better, he’s not had a poop since 4am, he had four in 24 hours previously. No more vomit. Plus he’s eaten 300g + his jelly. He was sensible and stayed inside for Much of the day.



A Baby catcher…. That’s the sweetest term I have ever heard xx
As for your now job, thank goodness there are people like you would do such a role, I was one of those ladies who was told you will never have a baby, after 21 IVF’s they were right, but the journey with the nurses who kept me sane and I mean really sane plus organized whichI am not 😂 were my life line. I am still in touch with 3 nurses now, 1 regularly visits.
I can imagine your women all love you @Mrs Funkin
Stay cool Oscar Woo no more vomit and eat little and often xxx


Thank you @Charity I am all ready husband is faffing with his hair 😂


Have a lovely day everyone xx

byeeeeeee xxx


----------



## oliviarussian

Was met at the door by a very panicked man in his pants this morning, they had booked me to cat sit for a week starting today but hadn’t left yet, in fact they were still fast asleep in bed!!!  you would be surprised at how often this happens!


----------



## Ali71

Good Morning...it is absolutely lovely here at the moment, nice and fresh but warming up  Hope you all had a more restful night. I decided to take my duvet out of the cover when changing the bed linen and guess what, I was a bit chilly 😆 ended up pulling the cats throw over me during the night. I will not give in until after this heatwave though.

@Mrs Funkin I am in awe of your job which is quite literally life-changing, and I couldn't think of a nicer person to help someone through an emotional journey xx I hope you feel a bit fresher now after your run, nausea is 'orrible. I am terrible for not drinking enough water. Tea, on the other hand.... (I've given up on wine, it makes me feel rough)

@ewelsh I hope you enjoy your weekend away and don't worry about things at home, all will be well! Sending hugs x
@Charity glad you feel better, could have been your blood sugar had dipped if you feel better after food. I have to eat little and often or it makes me queasy, combine it with not enough water and hello headache as well. 
@huckybuck sounds like you had a fab day golfing, fingers crossed you aren't too sore 
@urbantigers enjoy your pampering this afternoon, I can't wait to have mine cut and highlighted next week, at least we have picked the "non-40 degree" days. 
Morning @Bertie'sMum my two are being a bit "meh" about food as well, I'm sure it's the heat. 

@Charity and to anyone else struggling with a fussy so and so, I ordered some Cat Sprinkles - 100% clean bowls from both boys. You can either sprinkle it on their food or make it into a little gravy or add to their water to encourage drinking. I'm going to buy a little salt shaker to make it easier to administer (it comes in a resealable pouch).









Chicken Liver Cat Food Topper


Our gourmet chicken liver cat food topper is scientifically proven to increase taste enjoyment for cats and help make food more appetising! • Solve Your Fussy Cat Problems. Sprinkle on top or food or water to add flavour or enhance their nutritional intake. • No More Binning Cat Food. We're...




catsprinkles.co.uk






Have a great day everyone x


----------



## Ali71

oliviarussian said:


> Was met at the door by a very panicked man in his pants this morning, they had booked me to cat sit for a week starting today but hadn’t left yet, in fact they were still fast asleep in bed!!!  you would be surprised at how often this happens!


Oh my word - not only looking after his cat but saving him from missing the start of his holiday!


----------



## GingerNinja

Morning guys.

The weather is glorious here at the moment, why can't it stay like this  I did try and do a bit in the garden yesterday but it was just too humid and warm for me (only low 20s!) so I stayed inside, did some vacuuming and sorted out my home and car insurance which renews next week... all fun stuff 

Working today so must crack on so I don't finish too late as my plants are coming today (thank goodness not Monday) so I will want to unpack them this evening. I don't think I will plant them out though but not sure, what do you guys think is best for them - leave in the pots in the shade or put them in the ground? I'm thinking about having to go out and water them in the heat.

Have a lovely break @ewelsh 

@oliviarussian at least I know that the gentleman is not my friend (sounds like something he might do ) as I heard from him yesterday, from his hols and he sent me a video of T brushing Sam cat


----------



## huckybuck

Morning all.
Well I slept ok considering I used muscles yesterday that I hadn’t used in a year!!! And it’s not too bad this morning - I know I’ve had a lesson but it’s easily tolerable. 

I got bitten by a horse fly near my bum yesterday morning!! Took an anti histamine but it is still red and itchy!! Need to remember to put repellant on in the garden and when doing the hens atm. 

Aunty P was supposed to be coming down this weekend but we’ve put it off to next because of the heat. Our house is just too hot to cope with especially not being able to open windows etc. Also Nanny’s house had a leak from the hot water tank in the loft yesterday and water came in through two bedroom ceilings so she’s having to deal with that on top (which she could really do without).

I need to do a bit of shopping today in preparation for next week when I won’t want to leave the house. But apart from that going to have an easyish day.

Have a lovely few days @ewelsh

Glad Oscar is a bit better @MrsFunkin

Stay cool everyone!


----------



## Charity

GingerNinja, I wouldn't plant any new young plants in the garden at the moment unless its summer bedding which you can keep watering or it will be in a shaded spot otherwise they will just turn to crisp as they are so tender. Better keep them as they are in the shade and water for a while until this heat goes off.


----------



## Ali71

I did a bit of food shopping this morning on the way to work, I wanted to make sure I got salad bits/avocado etc as I bet the shelves will be stripped bare if I do an on line shop. Knowing my luck they would substitute me with cabbage or something daft! I have to say it was nice wandering around the chilled aisles


----------



## Charity

I knew today's good day wouldn't last. OH has just informed me that Toppy has managed to scratch up the new carpet from under the gripper rod in our lounge 😒. Went to look and yes, lo and behold, he's managed to scratch it up and so its come loose along the wall edge. We need to have something we can put over this area to stop him doing it at night. I bought something before, when we had the old carpet, but it was too thick if you wanted to shut the door. Anyone has any ideas, much appreciated. 😩


----------



## Ali71

Charity said:


> I knew today's good day wouldn't last. OH has just informed me that Toppy has managed to scratch up the new carpet from under the gripper rod in our lounge 😒. Went to look and yes, lo and behold, he's managed to scratch it up and so its come loose along the wall edge. We need to have something we can put over this area to stop him doing it at night. I bought something before, when we had the old carpet, but it was too thick if you wanted to shut the door. Anyone has any ideas, much appreciated. 😩


I don't know if this will help but I ordered some thin plastic (perspex?) sheets from Amazon as Suki took a shine to the corner of our new fabric sofa. Happy to send you a sheet to try if you like? Let me know x


----------



## huckybuck

@Charity I’d get some tinfoil down over it for a while. Maybe stick down with double sided sticky tape or something


----------



## Charity

Ali71 said:


> I don't know if this will help but I ordered some thin plastic (perspex?) sheets from Amazon as Suki took a shine to the corner of our new fabric sofa. Happy to send you a sheet to try if you like? Let me know x





huckybuck said:


> @Charity I’d get some tinfoil down over it for a while. Maybe stick down with double sided sticky tape or something


Thank you both, I'll have a word with OH and look at both.


----------



## huckybuck

I’ve a niggle about Gracie. 
Since her dental she’s not touched any of her treats or dry food treat which she loves. She’s also gone a bit withdrawn and licking her lips a lot. I suspect she’s got a bit of an infection rumbling along.

She is eating wet food and going to the loo etc but she’s def not right. I can’t bear the thought of having to take her to the vets again so called them to ask if they’ll give me some ABs. Hopefully they’ll trust my instinct on this.

Going to give her some metacam later and hopefully that might pick her up a bit too.


----------



## Charity

huckybuck said:


> I’ve a niggle about Gracie.
> Since her dental she’s not touched any of her treats or dry food treat which she loves. She’s also gone a bit withdrawn and licking her lips a lot. I suspect she’s got a bit of an infection rumbling along.
> 
> She is eating wet food and going to the loo etc but she’s def not right. I can’t bear the thought of having to take her to the vets again so called them to ask if they’ll give me some ABs. Hopefully they’ll trust my instinct on this.
> 
> Going to give her some metacam later and hopefully that might pick her up a bit too.


Oh dear, poor Gracie. I know how you feel about the vets, Toppy's off colour today and I'm assuming its his itching but I don't want to take him to the vets yet again, especially as they were only doing emergencies due to staff having Covid. 

Perhaps her gums are still a bit sensitive so she doesn't want dry anything. Does she seem OK when eating her wet food?


----------



## Ali71

Ahh poor Grace, it's horrible when you know they aren't well. I hate taking mine to the vets too, we've been this afternoon for another Solensia jab for Milo. Hopefully the AB's do the trick and no actual visit required.


----------



## Ali71

Charity said:


> Thank you both, I'll have a word with OH and look at both.


These are the sheets I got, you can't see them on the sofa unless you are really close. 








 Anti Cat Scratch Furniture Protector , 8Pcs Sofa Protectors from Pets Cat Scratch Deterrent Tape Cat Scratching Board Cat Scratching Pads for Furniture with 50PCS Spiral Nails : Amazon.co.uk: Pet Supplies


Free delivery and returns on eligible orders. Buy Anti Cat Scratch Furniture Protector , 8Pcs Sofa Protectors from Pets Cat Scratch Deterrent Tape Cat Scratching Board Cat Scratching Pads for Furniture with 50PCS Spiral Nails at Amazon UK.



www.amazon.co.uk





Happy to send a couple up if you want to try


----------



## Cully

@Charity , are there any smells Toppy really dislikes, which are ok with you and OH?
Misty absolutely hates oranges so I put them or the skins wherever I want to discourage her. It worked when I had my recliner chair to stop her going underneath. Also in one corner where she liked to dig the carpet up. I had to do it for a while but don't need to now.
I did put a coir doormat where she liked making biscuits on a patch by the wall. It might be too thick to close your door though.
Hope you find a solution asap.


----------



## Charity

Ali71 said:


> These are the sheets I got, you can't see them on the sofa unless you are really close.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anti Cat Scratch Furniture Protector , 8Pcs Sofa Protectors from Pets Cat Scratch Deterrent Tape Cat Scratching Board Cat Scratching Pads for Furniture with 50PCS Spiral Nails : Amazon.co.uk: Pet Supplies
> 
> 
> Free delivery and returns on eligible orders. Buy Anti Cat Scratch Furniture Protector , 8Pcs Sofa Protectors from Pets Cat Scratch Deterrent Tape Cat Scratching Board Cat Scratching Pads for Furniture with 50PCS Spiral Nails at Amazon UK.
> 
> 
> 
> www.amazon.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy to send a couple up if you want to try


Thanks @Ali71, that looks just what we want. Don't worry about sending, I will order some as we can use it on furniture as well where Bunty likes to exercise her claws. In the meantime, I'll use @huckybuck's suggestion tonight.



Cully said:


> @Charity , are there any smells Toppy really dislikes, which are ok with you and OH?
> Misty absolutely hates oranges so I put them or the skins wherever I want to discourage her. It worked when I had my recliner chair to stop her going underneath. Also in one corner where she liked to dig the carpet up. I had to do it for a while but don't need to now.
> I did put a coir doormat where she liked making biscuits on a patch by the wall. It might be too thick to close your door though.
> Hope you find a solution asap.


He started doing it to our old carpets in every room, eventually right through to the floor which is why we had the new carpet. I really need something flat and transparent which allows the door to shut and won't notice too much so it doesn't spoil the new look. 🙂


----------



## huckybuck

@Charity and @Ali71 
She’s eating soup and wet food ok (although I did notice she’s only chewing on the one side). 
I haven’t heard otherwise from the vets which hopefully means I can pick up and start the ABs tomorrow.

I’ve given her some metacam and she’s sitting outside with us for a bit and seems brighter for it.


----------



## SbanR

@Charity Chillminx used to recommend some carpet protectors. Can't remember the proper names but if you do a search???


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Just popping this here for those of us with the extra early risers….you know who you are @Ali71 @urbantigers 










Made me chuckle


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh @ewelsh thank you for your kind comments, especially when you've been through what you have. I'm so sorry  As for being in awe @Ali71 - well, it's a job that tests you, that's for sure. I've had some very very complex, high risk women recently, which has tested my skills to the max. To be fair, the doctors do most of the work/make all the plans - I just follow up and make sure everything is being done that should be. It's now a very admin-heavy role but if I didn't do it, women wouldn't get the things done that need to be, so without me, their outcomes wouldn't be as good. I know that for sure. 

I had a nice little sofa nap earlier, watching Le Tour. I was so jolly tired this afternoon.


----------



## Charity

SbanR said:


> @Charity Chillminx used to recommend some carpet protectors. Can't remember the proper names but if you do a search???


Thanks @SbanR, I found it but the one she recommended is unavailable


----------



## GingerNinja

@huckybuck I hope that Grace picks up xx


----------



## huckybuck

GingerNinja said:


> @huckybuck I hope that Grace picks up xx


She had her paw in my prawn cocktail earlier so the metacam has definitely had an effect. All being well picking up the ABs in the morning. I’ll be much happier once she’s on those too.


----------



## huckybuck

Had some bad news today. My cousin died at work. He collapsed and they tried to revive him but couldn’t. He’s only 59 and has left two young daughters (21 and 19) and a baby grandson. 

I simply can’t believe it. He helped carry Nanny’s coffin at the funeral (we chose him because he was strong and knew he’d want to do it).

His Dad my Uncle Tony died early 70s from a sudden heart attack at the hairdressers. He collapsed and they tried to give him CPR but he didn’t respond. Nanny was devastated when it happened. I can’t believe the same thing has happened to Kevin so young.

He was always very protective to me when we were young (I think he felt sorry for me because Mum and Dad had split up and I had no brothers or sisters at the time). Always used to call me “our Clare”. Although I was terrified of him because he was a bit of a rascal. I am so sad.


----------



## Charity

I'm so sorry your day has ended with such bad news @huckybuck. These things are such a shock when they are sudden. Sending condolences to you and your family xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh HB  I'm so sorry to read about Kevin. How awful. Sending love and condolences to you and all of his loved ones xx


----------



## Charity

Good morning. Oh for the chance to stay asleep until about 7.00 but no, Bunty decides to sing the Hallelujah Chorus at 4.30 non stop so got up to see what that was all about. I told her she can't go out at half past ****** 4 in the morning! The only thing that would stop her is to open the blind so she can look out but after a bit she gets fed up and starts yelling again. 😟 Even Toppy got fed up and told her to shut up. 😺 Then OH woke up so I suggested we have a cup of tea at 5.30 which he agreed to whilst still in a stupor. 🤗

Talking of Toppy, he is scratching and licking endlessly. I'll give them both a flea treatment today just in case then I've ordered yet another new product to try and stop him doing it. There must be a magic potion out there somewhere. 😒

Hopefully, today is going to be another lovely fresh day like yesterday, how nice it was after the last few days.

I ordered the floor protector last night so, hopefully, that will come today, thank you @Ali71.

Hope most people can enjoy the weekend before it gets too hot next week. 😎


----------



## Little paws

So sorry to hear about your cousin @huckybuck. That must have been an awful shock. Condolences to you and the family.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh @Charity  poor Toppy. Did you ever try the Redonyl (pea protein thingy) that Oscar was on? I have some still if you’d like me to send them, to see if he will tolerate having the goop in the capsule before you potentially spend another £35 on something. More than happy to, I’m not going to use them. 

Sunny here again, quite still though currently. Husband went down with Oscar just after 5am, I woke up properly at 5:30. Today will involve a run, then I don’t know what. There’s always chores to do  or garden jobs.

I’ve been thinking @huckybuck that Kevin’s children should look at accessing cardiac assessment via the charity CRY, with their family history. Hope you are okay xx


----------



## Ali71

Good Morning... I'm so sorry @huckybuck, that must have been such a terrible shock for you all. My heart goes out to you and his family.

I'm having a quiet morning...after my early cuppa I went back to sleep until nearly 6 which I'm a bit annoyed about as I missed my favourite time to be cycling. OH is at work so I get a few hours to potter about.. @Mrs Funkin is right, there is always something to do. I want to try and get the chores done as much as I can so I only have the essentials to do for the next couple of days. I expect there will be lots of washing going on which means inevitable ironing next week. Pah.

@Charity sorry to hear Toppy is still scratching, fingers crossed the new treatment works. Good luck with the carpet protectors too.
x


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Good Morning  Managed to sleep until 7 this morning with only one bathroom visit  and only needed the fan on for a couple of hours when I went to bed - must be getting acclimatised to this heatwave ? Lily has just demolished nearly a full pouch of Sheba  she must have been really hungry after the last few days of eating very little (!!) and has now gone for a stroll round the garden whilst it is still relatively cool.

Sainsburys this morning followed by a few "light" household chores and then I'll probably hunker down and try to stay cool till Wednesday or Thursday 

@huckybuck I'm so sorry to hear of your cousin's passing so suddenly and at so young an age - such a terrible shock for everyone


----------



## GingerNinja

Good morning all. And it is a lovely morning, still cool so I have all windows/doors open to get as much heat out the house before hiding this afternoon. 27-28 is still too hot for me!

@huckybuck I'm really sorry to hear about your cousin  sincere condolences to you and your family x

@Charity poor Toppy, I hope that you find something to help him. Not the same thing but Ginkgo seems to get hayfever that affects his eyes so I have a few flannels for him and he gets a damp stroke when he comes in which he's not that impressed with!

I've got a few household chores to do and my mum and aunt are popping in for a cup of tea late morning but nothing exciting. Oh, I'm going to go to the coop in a mo as they have British cherry tomatoes that actually taste like tomatoes! Definitely worth the extra cost.

Have a lovely day xx


----------



## BarneyBobCat

I didnt find it too hot last night, slept well until 6am when Barney came for his morning cuddle. Its going to be a nice day - I'm off out with Mrs BNCs friends today which usually means cocktails so I'll be squiffy later and no doubt hungover tomorrow! Might get out on my bike this morning to try and offset the impending badness.

59 is no age, sorry to hear that @huckybuck . Poor kids losing a parent that age. Very sad


----------



## huckybuck

Thanks everyone for your kind words.

@Mrs Funkin as soon as I know what the coroner report says I will definitely mention Cry to them. It is a worry. Thank you.

Grace seems brighter already this morning (and we haven’t started the ABs yet I need to pop down and collect them) she showed interest in her biscuit treats so I do think the metacam has helped. She sat next to me this morning and I thought her breath smells a bit whiffy so I think I am doing the right thing getting them. 

Going to have a quietish day today and maybe just do a bit of salad prep to last the next couple of days. 

Hope everyone has a good day today!


----------



## SbanR

Good morning. Looks like another beautiful day.
I actually woke at 5 feeling not quite warm enough 🧐 and had to pull a thin airline blanket over my summer duvet.
@huckybuck I'm sorry to hear about your cousin. My condolences to you and his family.

@GingerNinja thanks for the mention of the co-op tomatoes. Think I'll pop up to the village co-op later to pick up some

I'm so pleased.
Weighed Ollie earlier after he had a pee, poop and puke ( first hairball I've seen in ages). But before breakfast.
He's managed to maintain his weight 🐱 🐱


----------



## Jojomomo

So sorry to hear about your cousin @huckybuck, what a shock, sending love.

@Charity I hope Tippy stops scratching soon.

I had a really good night's sleep and generally feeling much better, also tested negative today so should be back at work Monday.

Have a lovely Saturday all 😊


----------



## huckybuck

Glad you are neg and feeling better finally @Jojomomo


----------



## Cully

@huckybuck , I'm so sorry to hear your awful news, what a shock and at such a young age. My condolences to his friends and family.

@Charity , glad you've managed to order a Toppy scratching/digging deterrent. I can't believe he did that when you've only just laid it .
Misty was up early too this morning bringing in the dawn with song. At least she had an excuse as there was one of our local foxes in the garden with a youngster. I got up and watched with her. 

Late mornings greeting everyone.
Cool start to the weekend here, quite breezy. Is the Met office absolutely sure about this heat wave??? No sign of it building up yet.
I had to go to the opticians yesterday as I haven't been since before the first lockdown, so very overdue. The sight in my left eye has really got much worse. I had my cataracts done 4 years ago and now there's a build up of protein on the replacement lenses. The eyes are fine, I just need to go and get it lasered off. I say 'just'. I mean














😱!! I hate the thought of anyone messing with my eyes. I've never heard of anything like it before.
After much you tubing I decided to have a go at fixing my chair with a jubilee clip so it wouldn't keep sinking (as per video clip). So I struggled to upend said chair, then screwed on the clip (took ages and did nothing positive for my blood pressure). Brilliant, it stayed where I wanted it to. Then after 5 minutes of sitting happily I felt a familiar feeling as I sank, and sank, back to square one. Oh well...........it'll teach me for being a cheapskate.
I had to give Misty her a wormer this morning and she spat it out THREE times, little so and so. It was only half a millbemax for goodness sake, hardly a gobstopper .
Hope you all have a peaceful weekend and time to relax.


----------



## Charity

Cully said:


> @huckybuck , I'm so sorry to hear your awful news, what a shock and at such a young age. My condolences to his friends and family.
> 
> @Charity , glad you've managed to order a Toppy scratching/digging deterrent. I can't believe he did that when you've only just laid it .
> Misty was up early too this morning bringing in the dawn with song. At least she had an excuse as there was one of our local foxes in the garden with a youngster. I got up and watched with her.
> 
> Late mornings greeting everyone.
> Cool start to the weekend here, quite breezy. Is the Met office absolutely sure about this heat wave??? No sign of it building up yet.
> I had to go to the opticians yesterday as I haven't been since before the first lockdown, so very overdue. The sight in my left eye has really got much worse. I had my cataracts done 4 years ago and now there's a build up of protein on the replacement lenses. The eyes are fine, I just need to go and get it lasered off. I say 'just'. I mean
> View attachment 574629
> View attachment 574631
> 😱!! I hate the thought of anyone messing with my eyes. I've never heard of anything like it before.
> After much you tubing I decided to have a go at fixing my chair with a jubilee clip so it wouldn't keep sinking (as per video clip). So I struggled to upend said chair, then screwed on the clip (took ages and did nothing positive for my blood pressure). Brilliant, it stayed where I wanted it to. Then after 5 minutes of sitting happily I felt a familiar feeling as I sank, and sank, back to square one. Oh well...........it'll teach me for being a cheapskate.
> I had to give Misty her a wormer this morning and she spat it out THREE times, little so and so. It was only half a millbemax for goodness sake, hardly a gobstopper .
> Hope you all have a peaceful weekend and time to relax.
> View attachment 574632


Sounds like you've had a busy 24 hours or so @Cully. 

I've got cataracts as well but not ready for being interfered with yet. I keep getting messages from the opticians telling me to go for a check, haven't been for a couple of years.

Misty isn't being a good girl today is she, aren't they a pain with pills. 

Had to have a sneaky smile at the thought of your chair, I have a vision ...

I think some of us might be lucky and avoid the really hot weather, don't think ours is going to be above 30 degrees so not much worse than it was earlier this week..hope not anyway. 

Enjoy the rest of your day.


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Here we go


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> Had to have a sneaky smile at the thought of your chair, I have a vision ...


It _is_ better though, a bit. Before it used to sink with a sudden whoomp and down I'd go. Now it's more of a gentle descent. But then when I get up it whooshes to the top position again. What can I expect for a tenner?
















I think you're right about the weather. In this little corner of the SE we seem to avoid the worst of the of the elements, whatever it may be.
Just had to change my flipping nets after noticing the slaughtered remains of several fat flies squished on them. _Someone_ was a busy girl last night!!
TTFN xx


----------



## huckybuck

BarneyBobCat said:


> Here we go
> View attachment 574635


Ooh how good does that look!!


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Just been for a nap on my bed with Lily - think we could be doing a lot of that in the next 2-3 days  
However really do need to water my garden - all the plants are looking very limp and thirsty but think it's gong to have to wait until about 9 or 10 this evening when, hopefully, it will have cooled down.The lawn is burnt to a crisp so I've given up on that altogether knowing that it will eventually bounce back once we've had a couple of decent rainfalls.

Also wondering if my physio appointment will still be going ahead on Monday or if they will cancel due to the heat (we're in one of the areas expecting 40c Monday/Tuesday) - must remember to ring first thing Monday morning to check !


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I’ve been in the sea and it was glorious. Now for a cheeky Malibu  










closest I’m getting to cocktails tonight - yours looks good BNC. Don’t forget to drink a pint of water and have two paracetamol before bed


----------



## huckybuck

Mrs Funkin said:


> I’ve been in the sea and it was glorious. Now for a cheeky Malibu
> 
> View attachment 574654
> 
> 
> closest I’m getting to cocktails tonight - yours looks good BNC. Don’t forget to drink a pint of water and have two paracetamol before bed


Loving that glass Mrs F - gosh I haven’t had Malibu in years (prob since I threw up on it at uni 😂)


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I got it free with a litre bottle of Malibu yesterday, HB! I'm stupidly pleased with it. Hehe. I love a Malibu - in our house we call it "Summer in a Glass".


----------



## Charity

Good Sunday morning, this is a quick visit as I want to feed the cats and get my dog walk out of the way before it gets too hot. Thank goodness we live near the sea so we sometimes get a sea breeze though not today by the looks of it, don't think I could stand living in places like London.

Nobody yelling this morning. Shan't be doing a lot today. I am worried about Toppy as he is so not himself. and is very lethargic and scratching like mad. I gave them both a flea treatment yesterday just in case and I have the stuff I ordered plus @Mrs Funkin is very kindly sending me the Redonyl so I hope I can knock this on the head if its just the itching and heat which is causing the problem. I don't want to have to take him to the vets in the next few days with the temperatures ramping up.

Sorry I've got no emojiis, they aren't working on my laptop which has gremlins.

Have a good day all and don't get in the sun too much. xx


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Good Morning  I was awake at 2am () but did manage to drop off again until about 6am )) - I've opened windows to let in some cooler air but won't be venturing out much today - only to hang out some washing later !

@Mrs Funkin and @Charity - oh I do wish I lived by the seaside ! When I last moved some 9 years ago I wanted to move to the coast but head over ruled heart and I stayed in the same area where all my family live (just as well with some of my health problems ).

Lily is currently sitting in the garden watching sparrows flying in and out of one of the big shrubs (think it's a berberis but not sure) - she'd love to be able to climb in there with them but it's far too thick for her to get into so the birds are safe.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Morning, I was awake before 5 but dozed and then husband did the usual going downstairs with Oscar thing at about 5:30. I then slept until 6:40! Tomorrow I’ll go downstairs with the boy see if husband can sleep a bit longer.

I shall go for a run in a minute, then we have our estate tennis competition today (!!). I’m not playing in it but we shall pop along a few times during the day. I did no jobs yesterday of any note, need to do a few today but really not sure I want to  We shall have drinks later with pals and I need to make a dinner today that isn’t BBQ! Actually, I might do a steak on the BBQ  

Have a good day everyone. If I could send some cooling sea breezes to you all I would do.


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Urgh


----------



## SbanR

Good morning. Another beautiful day on the cards🌞🌞🐱🐱


----------



## huckybuck

Morning all. 
Glorious morning here. 

Mr HB has gone to play a comp (stocked up with plenty of water and sunscreen). The club is good as they have someone going round with drinks and ice etc all the time. I’ve told him he has to buy a hat though. 

So I’m currently sat in the garden with a coffee, the cats and hens and chilling before it gets too hot. It’s already 25c but there’s a tiny breeze. It’s so quiet and peaceful this morning it’s just lovely.

No plans for much today other than watching the last day of the Open Championship and eating ice cream. Ooh then politics later - it’s the PM debate on ITV - fab! Perfect Sunday lol!


----------



## GingerNinja

Morning peeps.

I've had everything open early so now shut everything up again  "only" 30 forecast for today.

I've surpassed myself this week by putting my bin out this morning... for Wednesday collection! It's just recycling this week and I don't want to go out when it's so hot. I'm also going to stick newspaper over the glass of the kitchen side door as it's West facing and the room gets so hot in the evening.

Nothing planned for today but I do need to sort out money/budget and try and track down what has happened to one of my pensions because somehow when my work changed provider, it hasn't been transferred to the new plan. It's only a rubbish plan but there was a lot of money in it!

Poor Toppy, I really hope that you can find something that works @Charity 

Hope you're okay @BarneyBobCat 😕

@Mrs Funkin I was thinking of doing chicken kebabs on a disposable BBQ (too hot to light my proper one!) But not sure if I even want to go outside tonight.... can you tell how much I HATE the heat? 🤪

Stay cool and safe everyone xxx


----------



## Charity

huckybuck said:


> Morning all.
> Glorious morning here.
> 
> Mr HB has gone to play a comp (stocked up with plenty of water and sunscreen). The club is good as they have someone going round with drinks and ice etc all the time. I’ve told him he has to buy a hat though.
> 
> So I’m currently sat in the garden with a coffee, the cats and hens and chilling before it gets too hot. It’s already 25c but there’s a tiny breeze. It’s so quiet and peaceful this morning it’s just lovely.
> 
> No plans for much today other than watching the last day of the Open Championship and eating ice cream. Ooh then politics later - it’s the PM debate on ITV - fab! Perfect Sunday lol!


That reminds me because I thought of you @huckybuck. After being woken up yesterday at 4.30 by Bunty's loud ravings and making OH have a cup of tea before he was even awake, when he got up and threw open the window, I heard him mumble 'now we've got b***** chickens'.  Someone near us has some and they cluck cluck cluck very early some mornings and he hates it. Me, I like it as it makes me think I live in the country.


----------



## huckybuck

Charity said:


> That reminds me because I thought of you @huckybuck. After being woken up yesterday at 4.30 by Bunty's loud ravings and making OH have a cup of tea before he was even awake, when he got up and threw open the window, I heard him mumble 'now we've got b***** chickens'.  Someone near us has some and they cluck cluck cluck very early some mornings and he hates it. Me, I like it as it makes me think I live in the country.


Haha can you imagine if they get a cockerel 😂 

I love to hear them chattering and they have such a variety of voices. There’s a contented cluck cluck when they are pottering about (sometimes they purr when they are really happy sunbathing etc) then you have the alert call if I’m about to lay an egg followed by I’ve just laid an egg.

That can sound a bit alarming - my neighbour called me once to ask if they were ok because she thought they were being attacked!!!

Then there is a disgruntled constant clucking when they are annoyed (if I don’t let them out of the run or if one is broody)

And lastly there is the warning brrrr if they sense danger and want to alert the others.

You’ll have to get Mr Charity on the case and ask him what they are saying 🤣


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Im alive again - did a HIIT circuit first thing, press ups, star jumps and running on the spot. Its sorted me right out. Had a silly amount of booze yesterday. Starting on cocktails wasn't a good idea! But it was fun. 

Oddly we have quite cool weather today in Darlington. Its been raining and its just grey now. Only 18C outside apparently.


----------



## Cully

BarneyBobCat said:


> Urgh


Self inflicted, so no sympathy from me.


----------



## Tigermoon

Good morning all.

According to the weather app it's currently 27°c here and is starting to feel too hot even though there is a but of a breeze.

I haven't got any plans at all for the next few days other than a blood test tomorrow which I'd have cancelled until later in the week had I thought about it in time.

We've made plans on what we'll do with the cats and dog during the worst of it, as being south facing parts of the house become unbearable in hot weather.

Sadly Frosty is not being welcomed back into the clan as readily as I'd hoped so I've gone back a step to see if the others will start to thaw given more time. For his part he has not shown any aggressive tendencies at all, his mother however is clearly not pleased to see the prodigal son return.


----------



## huckybuck

BarneyBobCat said:


> Im alive again - did a HIIT circuit first thing, press ups, star jumps and running on the spot. Its sorted me right out. Had a silly amount of booze yesterday. Starting on cocktails wasn't a good idea! But it was fun.
> 
> Oddly we have quite cool weather today in Darlington. Its been raining and its just grey now. Only 18C outside apparently.


You are nuts!


----------



## ewelsh

Hello everyone

We are back, we had a lovely few days in York which isn’t that far away from us. Stayed in The Grand Duke, all very smart. Lovely evening meal there, then to the bar with live music, I ordered a surprise cocktail and got a Porn Star 😳 I am still unsure why the bar tender chose me that drink 😂 plus I asked who the other 3 drinks were for which cracked him up, I really need to get out more! Well I didn’t like it at all but my husband polished them off then I had a pinky promise which was more me. @BarneyBobCat would have enjoyed both.
Obviously we walked around the Shambles and I had to seek out the cat shop much to my husbands delight 😂











Then made our way home…. but my husband decided he knew the way home better than sat nav,,so 4 hours later we got home……. I could have walked it faster 🤨😀


@huckybuck I am sorry to heard about Kevin, how sad, much too young.

@Cully I can’t stop laughing at your chair 😂

Stay cool everyone xxxx


----------



## Cully

Good Morning All. I went to Tesco early to avoid the heat and get some ice cubes and erm... emergency ice cream. It's warming up but not too bad atm. I wanted to get some packs of cooked chicken so I don't need to use my oven for a few days but they were ut of stock. Seems like everyone else has the same idea. I've got to go and get a glaucoma test tomorrow so will call into ASDA afterwards, if it's not too hot by then.

@Charity , poor Toppy with his itching. I hope the Redonyl works for him and he doesn't need the vet.
A cockerel! That's all you need for your OH. Trust @huckybuck to put _that_ spanner in the works😵I love to hear chooks chattering amongst themselves. Thank you for the lesson in speaking chicken. I never knew they had such a vocabulary.

Hope everyone is enjoying themselves but managing to keep cool too.


----------



## huckybuck

So glad you had a lovely time @ewelsh and you managed to get to the Cat Gallery.

Not a fan of porn star martini although I like passion fruit I don’t like vanilla yuck. Or Prosecco for that matter! 

I have had to google pinky promise as no idea what that is lol!! I need to get out more too!

Hope all the animals were ok when you finally made it home!


----------



## ewelsh

Thanks @huckybuck that’s the name, I forgot the Martini bit 🤣 no wonder I didn’t like it I really dislike Prosecco, to be honest I am not a fan of cocktails, too much ice for my liking, I quickly reverted to a nice cold glass of rose champers followed by a large glass of Malbec, much better.

yes the animals were all ok, Libby didn’t get out thank goodness. Dolly screamed all night apparently, well I haven’t left her once since having her, she’s only 1yrs old, so my BIL was rather tired 😂


----------



## BarneyBobCat

I had a pornstar martini yesterday, very nice indeed. And espresso martini, raspberry mojito, absinthe, Prosecco, tequila rose, baileys.... and a LOT of beer!


----------



## SbanR

BarneyBobCat said:


> I had a pornstar martini yesterday, very nice indeed. And espresso martini, raspberry mojito, absinthe, Prosecco, tequila rose, baileys.... and a LOT of beer!


Gosh, your poor liver!😬


----------



## huckybuck

Raspberry mojito sounds lovely!!


----------



## BarneyBobCat

It was very nice actually. Absinthe, not so much. And shots are never a good idea


----------



## GingerNinja

I got bored so decided to go to Waitrose to see what posh things they had and to get some chillies and more herbs and some ice-cream/lollies as Tesco did not deliver my solero on Friday. Well nearly all fruit, veg & herbs had gone! I completely forgot to look at frozen desserts and ended up just getting some glass noodles and cat food 

The cats normally sleep all afternoon but before I went I put a huge box of washing powder Infront of the cat flap, really heavy as just opened yesterday, because I didn't want them going out in the heat. Well ginkgo is apparently super strong for a cat! He's obviously got on top of it and tried to get behind it from the to because I can't see how he could've knocked out over by pushing it 🤨

That will teach me a lesson for being lazy for not just locking it properly!

Glad you had a nice time @ewelsh 

@Cully please be careful in the heat tomorrow


----------



## Charity

Toppy's been much more himself today thank goodness. He's been outside, playing and having a long snooze and talking and asking for cuddles today, would have none of that yesterday.



















It's still 27 degrees outside here 🤪


----------



## Ali71

I've not moved much at all today.. I woke up with a rotten headache (not sure if heat or hormones) which meant no bike ride again for me 😬 Luckily the early aspirin did the trick and it shifted but we decided to take it easy anyway.

According to my phone its 30 degrees here; the cats look like liquid they are stretched out so! We sat out in the garden for a while before lunch and they had a wander round the shady spots, but it got too much and we've all been at the front of the house. They have eaten a few mouthfuls here and there, I'm just pleased they have eaten something at all.

@GingerNinja I expected as much with the food shop, I think people have planned not to go anywhere for a few days! Naughty Gingko, he's a strong'un... I did laugh at your bin though lol x
@ewelsh sounds like you had a fabulous time. I had a porn star Martini in Harvey Nics with my step daughter once, first one was nice, the second was a mistake 😆 we walked round London giggling!

@huckybuck I love the sound of hens and their little burbling/murmuring noises 🥰
@Charity I'm happy to hear Toppy is more his normal self x
@Cully good luck with your optician test tomorrow, is that the eye pressure one?

Just had a bit of drama here, Milo was sitting in the corner of the garden, all of a sudden there was a rustling noise and his tail disappeared through the hedge! 😱 There was chicken wire in there to reinforce/keep him in from the last escape, he'd not tried for a couple of summers. The garden on the other side of the hedge was a 2 minute run (not easy in sliders lol) but I had to be quick as their garden is open to the road. OH decided at that precise moment to step in the shower so I had to wait until the house next to me heard my cries for help, pass Milo over the hedge, wait for me to run round and hand him back to me. Bl**dy cat. I've been worrying about him all weekend as he had his Solensia injection on Friday and was still limping a bit. Didn't stop him adventuring!! I needed a medicinal Kitkat 😄


----------



## Charity

Who'd be a pet owner, all we get is worry and grief.  @Ali71 glad you got Milo back, naughty boy. Hope he hasn't hurt himself.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh my goodness! I went for a quick drink at someone’s house….and got in a MASSIVE row about backyard breeding. I had to leave. I’d barely drunk anything either, luckily for them. 

Pppfffttttttttt.


----------



## huckybuck

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh my goodness! I went for a quick drink at someone’s house….and got in a MASSIVE row about backyard breeding. I had to leave. I’d barely drunk anything either, luckily for them.
> 
> Pppfffttttttttt.


Good for you leaving though. Stand up to your principles. 

I hope you had a large one when you got home!


----------



## TonyG

Good morning! 👀

😂😂😂


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Good Morning  Well I've survived another hot, sticky night - now to try and get through today without melting, it's already registering 27c indoors which doesn't bode well 

Going to ring the physio department when they open to check that appointments are still going ahead - don't want to make the effort if they're closed because of the heat ! Although I do still need to go out to hand in my repeat prescription at the pharmacy which is in the same building. (Luckily I can park in Sainsburys underground car park which is next door).

Please take heed of all the warnings for the next couple of days and stay safe everyone.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

And so, the small boy woke us at 4:20. I knew he would as he’d not eaten well yesterday…I think today and tomorrow will be another food battle. Just don’t have what he wants at the moment. Not sure what that is to be fair! HD is out (quietly!) watering the plants and Oscar has apparently drunk water! He never drinks, he must be hot (and yes I will of course keep an eye as he doesn’t normally drink).

We have a nice little breeze here currently. I can hear the sea as high tide was 3:20 and it’s quite a big tide currently. I shall no doubt go in the sea again later. Just having a coffee then might go for a little run up the Prom, then goodness knows. There is a bit of cloud but not much. We had a few blobs of rain last night just as our pals were leaving around 11pm - it was so weird, a flash of lightning, a crash of thunder and a few blobs and that was it.

Might just sit and read a book all day…and possibly sneak in a nap after very little sleep. Try to keep as cool as you can, I send you all a cooling breeze


----------



## urbantigers

Good morning. Sorry I don’t have time to read over 2 pages of posts . will try to catch up later. Very sorry to hear about your cousin @huckybuck That must have been such a shock.

The temp hit 31 here yesterday but it was cloudy and breezy so really didn’t feel like it. I went to the forest thinking the shade of the trees would keep me cool (and they did) but it wasn’t unbearable even in the open. I had an ice cream though- I have decided that when temps hit 30 I can have all the ice cream I want! I opened the windows overnight and still have them open (back north facing rooms) but will close them soon and not open them again until bedtime. I know it’s right to keep them closed when the air outside is hotter than inside, but psychologically it’s hard as I’m obsessed with having the windows open every day except for when it’s very cold, as I like to air the rooms.

Mosi is going to need a vet visit this week as he’s struggling to jump on or off anything at all. His arthritis doesn’t normally hinder him except for the odd stumble or occasionally hesitancy to jump onto something, but all of a sudden it seems to have got worse. He’s not limping or anything so I don’t think he’s hurt himself. He’s still eating but I have to lift him onto the bookshelf where he eats. He seems out of sorts, bless him.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

urbantigers said:


> Mosi is going to need a vet visit this week as he’s struggling to jump on or off anything at all. His arthritis doesn’t normally hinder him except for the odd stumble or occasionally hesitancy to jump onto something, but all of a sudden it seems to have got worse. He’s not limping or anything so I don’t think he’s hurt himself. He’s still eating but I have to lift him onto the bookshelf where he eats. He seems out of sorts, bless him.


I think it's probably the heat affecting him - I always remember my Mum complaining that the heat (especially when it was humid too) made her arthritis worse and I can't see why it shouldn't be the same for our animals too.


----------



## GingerNinja

Morning all.

@urbantigers my arthritis is always worse in the heat, especially humid heat. Woke up this morning and couldn't put my foot on the ground, great start to what will be a horrible day 

I've had a cold shower.... Not intentionally, I got up just before 6 and forgot the water doesn't come on until ,6:20 

Working a normal week so will get on with it in a mo so that I can finish early/on time for a change.

Luna not eaten more than a couple of mouthfuls this morning but she ate well last night so I'm not too concerned. The ginger monkey has eaten half a pouch.

Stay safe those who have to go out today xx


----------



## Charity

Good morning. Felt rather hot in bed last night as we didn't put the fan on so Bunty wouldn't have a meltdown, honestly, the sacrifices we make for our pets. Bit late getting up so had a quick cuppa and took Purdey for her walk. It's not so fresh out this morning as no wind so will soon hot up.  Sorry I can't send anyone a cooling breeze.

There's an elderly lady lives alone at the bottom of our road and we often chat to her when she's in her garden and its become a daily habit for Purdey to look in her gate to see if she's there when we pass. Last night, I saw her sitting in her window so I waved and pointed downwards to Purdey who she couldn't see at that point and, as if on cue, Purdey got up on her hind legs and looked over the wall. I saw her laughing. Nice to cheer someone's day in such a small way. 🐕

Thank you @Mrs Funkin for reminding me to water the garden (just popped out and did it) as didn't last night. 🌻 We had a little rain last evening too or so my OH tells me, I didn't notice. 

Nearly forgot, got up to a big brown liquidy furball on the new carpet. 😝 Well done Toppy.

The air is full of yelling seagulls this morning, wonder what they're on about.

Light duties today I think. 

Good luck with your physio @Bertie'sMum

Stay cool all


----------



## Tigermoon

Good morning everyone. 

I've cancelled my blood test today. I was struggling yesterday but today is expected to be 3° hotter at 37°C, as my appointment was in the afternoon that's a big fat no from me. Trouble is rebooking it is proving rather tricky!

We've moved the cats into their 'heatwave' rooms both of which have AC units running. Our dog will also be ensconced in one of these rooms. 

Take care all


----------



## GingerNinja

*Ginger moggy, free to a good home*

Just chased Ginkgo round the garden as he was refusing to come in! He is such a stupid cat, clearly struggling out there already, flopping on his side....

He's in safely now and the cat flap is locked properly this time and I'm boiling 😳


----------



## huckybuck

Morning all. It’s a beautiful morning and not too hot (yet). 

One of the kids had dire rear but luckily it’s not on trousers - I am guessing it’s Huck and maybe heat related or grass related but he’s bright enough. He’s actually gone outside to have his soup and sweets (as he likes private dining) but will get him in soon.

No plans today except stay indoors.

Mr HB said he’s going to the tip - honestly I despair. It’s like having a child. I swear it’s just that he wants to go out and see what it’s like beyond our gates. Well good luck to him. It will give me an hour of peace anyhow.

Looking forward to the PM voting today - I enjoyed the debate last night - they all upped their game a bit I thought. 

Be careful those of you that have to go out today - perhaps wear a cat t shirt and pretend you are in Dubai!


----------



## lymorelynn

Good afternoon everyone 🙂
Hope no-one is suffering too badly in the heat. I haven't checked the temperature but my washing was dry within an hour earlier this morning 🌞 I won't be ironing it today though 🤣
Did the 150 mile round trip to fetch Lolita back from stud yesterday. Now the wait - around three weeks until she should 'pink up' paws crossed.
The journey wasn't too bad, just a couple of delays through the usual New Forest. Lolita told me all about her few days away, all the way home 😹
Stay cool ☺


----------



## Ali71

Hi everyone
I've stayed home with the boys today to make sure they are ok... I cycled into work and back first thing as I forgot something I needed to be able to work from home. 6 miles each way in the car but my route avoiding the main roads was 10.3. I was home by 7.15 so way before it got ridiculously hot.


Milo is testing every bit of my patience, fussy little whatsit. Every time I put food down after him plaguing me it gets a few mouthfuls then walks off. He had his latest Solensia injection on Friday afternoon and I'm not sure it is doing much for him this time, however, having read some of the other posts from this morning maybe it's the heat that's causing his arthritis to be more painful. I always thought it was just the cold. I'll monitor for a few days and perhaps some Metacam alongside before another vet visit, hopefully his appetite will increase once we are through the other side of this heat.

@GingerNinja I think the heat must be putting the devil into them!! Little monkey. Hope you've cooled off  x
@lymorelynn fingers crossed for a successful holiday for Lolita  
@urbantigers I'm sorry to hear about Mosi being off as well, I really do get it. Hopefully it is as others have said and the heat is making things worse. Not nice seeing them in pain. I have realised Milo hasn't been jumping on to the wardrobe for a while, which makes me sad that I didn't pick up on it before. You wouldn't have thought so seeing him sprint about last night though!
@Mrs Funkin I would have stood up for my beliefs as well, good for you. I'm sure most of us on here would, sadly you can't fix stupid. 
@huckybuck I hope you got a little bit of peace this morning  
@Charity that is so cute of Purdey to stand up and say hello. No cooling breeze here either, just a hot wind. Its like opening the oven door or the plane door when you land in a hot country! Sorry to hear about the furball, hope it wasn't on the new carpet. 
@Tigermoon I think you are wise to have cancelled your appointment, hopefully not too long to wait. 
@Bertie'sMum good luck at physio if you went 

Stay safe everyone xx


----------



## ewelsh

Afternoon

How hot is it today 😅 its 37 here, too hot for me, its even too hot for my flip flops @Cully 😂

I caught Lottie this morning trying to rugby tackle grass snakes 🙄 I dislike them at the best of times, but these grass snakes were rather cross. Seriously the things we do for our cats… so I hopped skipped jumped across the lawns, grabbed Lottie and ran back as she was bopping me on the face, then I felt guilty as the snakes were looking for water… so I went back out to turn my water hose on…. My terriers are superglued to the kitchen windows snake watching

Fingers crossed to Lolita, hope your romantic weekend was worth it.


Stay cool everyone


----------



## huckybuck

Oooh I don’t like snakes - you were very brave!!!!


----------



## Cully

Ooh @ewelsh , flipflopless, is this a first?
Actually today I bought my first ever flipflops. Ouch, how do you get over how the thong hurts?
No snakes here but we do get lizards, which Moo likes bringing in for me.
She drops it on the kitchen floor and goes back outside. And I'm left sitting on the floor patiently waiting for Lizzie to come out from under the cooker. Every Time!!
Glad you had such a lovely mini break.

@lymorelynn , well Lolita must have had such a wonderful time she felt the need to tell you every detail, bless her.
Fingers crossed 👍

Good for you @Mrs Funkin , I'd probably have felt the same. Some things just have to be said don't they?

@Bertie'sMum , just wondering if you went for physio today and how it went.

Well I went to the opticians this morning and my glaucoma test was very good. So Friday's disastrous result must have been because I was very tired and in pain when I had it.
Now I'm just waiting to have my -- wait for it --- Posterior Capsule Opacification dealt with. I'd never heard of it before. Just means when I had my cataract ops some stray cells gradually attached to the back of my new lenses restricting my sight. Fortunately it can be fixed. Unfortunately I am scared stiff of anyone messing with my eyes.
😞
It's 28° here atm indoors. I managed to get some cooked chicken and salad stuff for dinner tonight. Treated myself to an avocado too😊.
Right off to make an iced lemon tea.
Hope you all.managed to keep cool and will have a quiet evening too, fans on, iced drinks ready, feet up.


----------



## bluesunbeam

ewelsh said:


> then I felt guilty as the snakes were looking for water… so I went back out to turn my water hose on….


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Thank you al for asking  
Yes, I did make it to physio this morning - it was at our local health centre which is a very open and "airy" building with some air con so wasn't too bad. She's emailed me a load more exercises and I have another appointment for October  However getting there and home again was no fun ! It was 32c in my car (thankfully only a 10 minute journey each way) but I've no air con in my car at the moment as the garage are still waiting for the new engine fan to come from Peugeot.

It's now 28c indoors even with all the curtains drawn - hate to think what it actually is outdoors ! I'm going to have to wait until much later (10pm ??) before I can actually think of going out to water the garden and put the bins out or wait until I get up about 5am tomorrow


----------



## urbantigers

Just popping in to drop this here - honestly, Mosi 🙄


----------



## Ali71

Oh Mosi! 😄 Mine have done that today as well... I've got fans going all round and cool spots but they still zone in on the spuddles..


----------



## bluesunbeam

Cully said:


> No snakes here but we do get lizards, which Moo likes bringing in for me.
> She drops it on the kitchen floor and goes back outside. And I'm left sitting on the floor patiently waiting for Lizzie to come out from under the cooker. Every Time!!



I do envy you Cully. I could count on the fingers of one hand the number of times i have seen a lizard in the UK.


----------



## Charity

I had a lizard try to go into my ear once when I was in Malta lying on the beach.  I like lizards but not snakes.

Would you believe someone in my area left their dog in a car today (it was 36 degrees) and the police are following it up. How can people be so absolutely stupid and how many times do they have to be told. I think they should be heavily fined and the dog removed from their care. 

I've kept Bunty and Toppy in today and they haven't seem to mind. 😼


----------



## bluesunbeam

Charity said:


> I had a lizard try to go into my ear once when I was in Malta lying on the beach.


----------



## lymorelynn

This is Brian, my son's lizard. He's very cute and loves lentils 😁


----------



## GingerNinja

Well my jaunt around the garden did the world of good for my poor foot... NOT

I've been in agony all afternoon, have a very red swollen foot and am currently laying down with an ice pack on it and my tummy rumbling  I don't think I can stand to do my salad.

Ginkgo has a lot to answer to!


----------



## Charity

GingerNinja said:


> Well my jaunt around the garden did the world of good for my poor foot... NOT
> 
> I've been in agony all afternoon, have a very red swollen foot and am currently laying down with an ice pack on it and my tummy rumbling  I don't think I can stand to do my salad.
> 
> Ginkgo has a lot to answer to!


Poor you, doesn't sound like you'll get much sleep tonight.


----------



## GingerNinja

Charity said:


> Poor you, doesn't sound like you'll get much sleep tonight.


I'm so close to tears.
Plus my hydrangea is all wilted and I can't get out to water it. I will try in a minute but can't get shoes on and I've got gravel where the tap is.
At least Luna's come to sit with me.


----------



## huckybuck

GingerNinja said:


> I'm so close to tears.
> Plus my hydrangea is all wilted and I can't get out to water it. I will try in a minute but can't get shoes on and I've got gravel where the tap is.
> At least Luna's come to sit with me.


Have you got a nice neighbour you could ask to pop over and water for you? I’d do it for mine if she needed it - you need to keep the foot elevated.


----------



## Willow_Warren

Good morning everyone!

I’ve been up for nearly an hour! If the temp could just stay as it is now that would be lovely (20C)

kept the living room ad cool as I could yesterday (topped out at 25 in the evening ad that’s when I get the sun and Ive only flimsy light curtains), and brought the bunnies inside (their shed was 39+). With a second day of heat it’s only going to get hotter today!

I’ve got the week off… which you’d think is nice but I’ve pretty much wasted 2 days as it’s too hot! Although whilst I know everyone was relatively cool inside I did go to the cinema yesterday afternoon (Jurassic world). That’s the thing if it was just me I’d go out more, air conditioned shopping/cafe etc…

Roll on Thursday


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Morning, we were not meowed at until 5:32 this morning! I’d been awake a little while but that’s a lovely lie in for husband  He was spooked by something last night and kind of jumped into HD’s leg, it was a bit weird. Last time he did that he lost one of his fangs. Hopefully won’t have happened again, we’ve no idea what happened, he was loafing on the floor in the lounge. 

Predicted to be quite windy later but I’m at work so I won’t feel the benefit of it today until I get home. By then it could well be too windy to go for a dip.

Right. Best get up and get sorted. Have a good day everyone.


----------



## urbantigers

Morning! Kito started shouting at 4.50 this morning but I couldn’t be bothered to try to shush him so I just ignored him 🙄 I’m pleased to say that Mosi is almost back to normal now. He started moving around more yesterday and even jumped onto my lap whilst I was working. He was a little hesitant jumping up onto the bookcase this morning for breakfast, but other than that he seems fine. I was going to sit outside with my  this morning before it got too hot but Mosi wanted to be on my lap. I felt obliged to be there for him after the past couple of days.

Glad you enjoyed York @ewelsh I love York, although I’ve not been for a number of years. I used to live in Scarborough and so we went to York regularly for shopping.

I hope you got some sleep @GingerNinja and got someone to water your hydrangea. I have a few hydrangeas in pots and have found them to be very forgiving. I’ve had a few come back from the dead when they’ve not been watered.

@Willow_Warren I know what you mean about your week off. I’m off for the rest of the week after today and am quite glad that I’ve had to work yesterday and today as stopping indoors is the easiest way to stay cool. Although I’m sure I could have found somewhere cool to go.


----------



## Cully

lymorelynn said:


> View attachment 574796
> 
> This is Brian, my son's lizard. He's very cute and loves lentils 😁


The ones Misty brings in are (thankfully) quite a bit smaller than Brian  . He's a beauty btw.


----------



## Cully

urbantigers said:


> Morning! Kito started shouting at 4.50 this morning but I couldn’t be bothered to try to shush him so I just ignored him 🙄 I’m pleased to say that Mosi is almost back to normal now. He started moving around more yesterday and even jumped onto my lap whilst I was working. He was a little hesitant jumping up onto the bookcase this morning for breakfast, but other than that he seems fine. I was going to sit outside with my  this morning before it got too hot but Mosi wanted to be on my lap. I felt obliged to be there for him after the past couple of days.
> 
> Glad you enjoyed York @ewelsh I love York, although I’ve not been for a number of years. I used to live in Scarborough and so we went to York regularly for shopping.
> 
> I hope you got some sleep @GingerNinja and got someone to water your hydrangea. I have a few hydrangeas in pots and have found them to be very forgiving. I’ve had a few come back from the dead when they’ve not been watered.
> 
> @Willow_Warren I know what you mean about your week off. I’m off for the rest of the week after today and am quite glad that I’ve had to work yesterday and today as stopping indoors is the easiest way to stay cool. Although I’m sure I could have found somewhere cool to go.


That's good about Mosi, it must be reassuring to see him behaving normally again. Sending happy purrs 😻.


----------



## Cully

Lovely way to wake this morning!!! Half awake and stretched my leg and immediately got flamin' thigh cramp. Used my other leg to push me up and got cramp in that bl**** thigh too. Arrgh!
That has got to be one of the worst cramps I think. Sooo painful.
Now I'm just contemplating getting up. I've given Misty her 1st brekkie and she's gone out. Probably won't see her for hours as she lies under my neighbours car in the shade when it's hot. Wish I could join her☺.
Not doing anything much, just putting finishing touches to tomorrow's Tesco delivery. 
I'll be putting bottles of water around the room hoping to keep it cooler. I've got a feeling the fan will be working overtime again.
Take care everyone. Keep cool and well hydrated.


----------



## ryth.turtur

we wish got a good week everyone!


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Good Morning  Not wanting to wish my life away BUT I can't wait till Friday when it should be a lot cooler AND there is some rain forecast  Did go out at 10pm last night to water the plants but could do with a nice downpour for the lawn.

At the moment I'm sharing "cat sitting" for a neighbour (I'm doing mornings and another neighbour is doing evenings). Usually I would be doing it on my own but with my mobility problems at the moment (Rooney lives in one of he upstairs maisonettes) I said I could only do mornings. Even with all her curtains drawn it's very hot in her place and I'm not looking forward to going in this morning. Rooney's a lovely little boy and not difficult to look after - he has his breakfast and then likes to go out for the day. He has lots of cool places in their garden to hide in and he has lots of water bowls at the ready - but he knows me so well that if he wants to go back in during the day he will come and sit on my kitchen window sill to let me know !! (I'll be off to see to him when I've finished this.)

Feeling sorry for all our animals with this heat - they have such thick furry coats that they can't just throw off in these temperatures Lily has been spending her time stretched out on my bed during the day and avoiding the fan in the sitting room although she does put up with the one in the bedroom at night !

I should probably go to Sainsburys this morning but thinking I can make do with what's in the fridge until Friday - it's already very hot here - 28c indoors and 34c outdoors - heaven knows what the temperature is like in my car ! So I'll probably stay put and sort the laundry (the ironing is just going to have to wait !). Dreading to think of my next electricity bill - I've had fans running day and night


----------



## Charity

Good morning all. What a truly uncomfortable night that was even with a fan running all night. I could not get cool.

Got up feeling rather heady. Bunty started singing at 4.00 o'clock but I decided to ignore her and she got the message. Purdey decided to be sort of sick, she does that sometimes first thing in the morning.

Quite nice out on the dog walk this morning with a warm breeze, would have preferred a cold breeze though. At least it got rid of my heady feeling. The cats went out early but are now in for the day. Toppy was lying on the floor and I saw movement on the carpet next to him. I called to my OH 'there's a bee on the carpet' and rushed to get a glass. When I picked it up, it wasn't a bee but the weirdest looking quite large spider. 😲 He must have come in on Toppy's fur I suppose. Anyway, he now lives next door. 

It's my friend's husband's birthday today and we arranged for delivery of a hamper of goodies. I hope the chocolatey items won't melt in transit or the delivery person leaves it on the doorstep. 

I've got a cat food delivery shortly, that's probably the most exciting part of today. 

@GingerNinja, hope your foot feels better today. 
@urbantigers, glad Mosi is moving better

Take care today everyone. Hopefully tomorrow will be much better.


----------



## Jojomomo

Morning all. It's 27 here on the south coast but feels much hotter on the bus 🥵 already dreading the journey home. Thankfully my part of the hospital is lovely and cool and my flat is rather cool too so not worried about the furries. 

Hope you all stay relatively cool 😊


----------



## Tigermoon

Good Morning all.

Already 26C here in the south west. Not expected to be as hot today as it was yesterday for us and tomorrow will be 10 degrees cooler (will feel positively freezing even though it'll be a pleasant 24C!).

The GP surgery managed to squeeze me into an appointment tomorrow after telling me they didn't have anything until August, then booking me with a nurse who couldn't actually do the procedure 

I did manage to sleep despite the noise from the AC unit which I'd left on all night. However I have been barred from lifting so much as a finger again today and am being waited on hand and foot. It's like being in the poshest hotel you can imagine 

The cats and dog all stayed cool yesterday so our plan worked well. We'll repeat again today but hopefully from tomorrow they'll be able to go into the garden again.


----------



## huckybuck

Morning all.
Well it’s predicted to be slightly cooler today but not sure how that’s going to work as it’s already hotter now than it was this time yesterday which is rather worrying. 

Thank goodness for the AC in the bedroom but I’m a bit bunged up and dry as I had it on medium last night.

Kids all seem ok although definitely more lethargic this morning but they are eating and drinking well.

No plans today except keep everyone as cool as possible. Roll on tomorrow!!!


----------



## urbantigers

It’s already 30 here! Expected to get up to 36 by early afternoon. I have an Ocado delivery due 2-3pm - feel so sorry for the delivery driver. Although he will probably love me as as soon as you step into my building it’s instantly cool.


----------



## ewelsh

Good morning


Goodness me what a hot night, I am not very popular this morning with my husband, my spaniel woke me in the night to tell me she was too hot, so I moved the fan off my husband onto the dog 🤣 will I do the same tonight… yep 😂

We have it hotter today than yesterday 😳 not even the grass snakes are out today as its too hot already! As I am menopausal and get hot flushes I am really struggling, roll on end of week.

Today we have to go into town as its my step daughters 18th soon so i need to go and buy her presents before my husband goes back to work…. Dreading the walks between the shops, she wants all these things I have never heard of plus a particular pair of trainers that are stupid prices…. Where have the days gone for a lovely piece of jewelry or even a key! Anyone remember getting a key for their 18th? Oh my husband will be moaning and groaning later 😂 I can predict what he will say “ how much? I would want at least 6 pairs of trainers for that price” or “ her feet are still growing, she wont be able to wear them next year get 2 sizes bigger “ 🤣. I am in for a fun day folks!


@Cully some flip flops can be painful, have a look at Gumbies I wear them a lot they have fabric thongs and are much kinder to the toes.

Poor @Mrs Funkin working in this heat in your uniform!

@Bertie'sMum glad your appointment went well, rest up today x

@GingerNinja your poor foot, defo need it raised.

@urbantigers 4.50 😧 glad most is better.

@Cully is your cramp from dehydration?

@Tigermoon so your AC is worth it? How’s Frosty getting on now, any improvement?



Stay cool everyone x


----------



## lymorelynn

Good morning - just 🤣
Up early this morning when the Naughty Girl knocked my favourite orchid off the bathroom windowsill 🙄 The catch on the door doesn't work all of the time and it doesn't take much to push it open. Not much damage though, just one flower knocked off and nice damp patch on the bath mat.
Doing very little again today. It's nice to have to think about going to work.
Hope everyone manages to stay cool 😌


----------



## Charity

We've got a thunderstorm here, looking quite threatening. Waiting for a bit of rain then perhaps that will freshen things up and make it cooler in a while. It's a mere 30 degrees at the moment but I'm still cooking. 🤪


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> We've got a thunderstorm here, looking quite threatening. Waiting for a bit of rain then perhaps that will freshen things up and make it cooler in a while. It's a mere 30 degrees at the moment but I'm still cooking. 🤪
> 
> View attachment 574840


Sooo jealous. Send it my way pretty please🥵


----------



## Charity

Cully said:


> Sooo jealous. Send it my way pretty please🥵


It came and went with about ten drops of rain 😏


----------



## lymorelynn

Charity said:


> It came and went with about ten drops of rain 😏


Same here 🌦. It does feel slightly fresher though


----------



## Cully

@ewelsh , not sure what triggers the cramps, I suppose it might be dehydration but I drink loads during the day. 
I cut down after 7pm or I'm up all hours needing a wee.
The cramps nearly always happen when I wake up. I have to remember not to stretch and set one off.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Cully said:


> @ewelsh , not sure what triggers the cramps, I suppose it might be dehydration but I drink loads during the day.
> I cut down after 7pm or I'm up all hours needing a wee.
> The cramps nearly always happen when I wake up. I have to remember not to stretch and set one off.


Have you tried magnesium supplement yet @Cully ? - it's well recognised and recommended for aiding sleep, cramp and restless legs. I know hat some of us on here have found it's very helpful .


----------



## ewelsh

@Charity send that thunder our way please, even a few drops will be appreciated. It’s 41 here right now


----------



## Willow_Warren

uhr… I’m just counting down to some cooler weather!

40.6C in bunny shed and 26.6 in living room!


----------



## huckybuck

I’ve just given the hens a mini milk ice cream! Getting a bit worried about them as they are all breathing with beaks open and holding wings out poor things.


----------



## Willow_Warren

@huckybuck my chickens were the same a while ago! At least they were being sensible and in the shade, in the depths in some “hedging”
Clouded over a bit now so temp gone down to 34C, chickens have come out of hiding and having a dust bath.
(P.s. moved the bunnies inside as felt would be better for them)


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Ive been in an air conditioned office all day around 19C 🥶


----------



## Ali71

I was awoken by Milo shouting for food, and bless his heart he has been a lot less faddy today. I did not attempt a ride this morning, the gym was air conditioned to the max then wandered round the chillers at Tesco before air conditioning at work! I kept checking the cameras at home and Suki was in the conservatory nearly all day, daft cat. Milo was nowhere to be seen which meant he was under our bed. The fun began when i got into the car to go to the dentist, 39 degrees... heatwave and a dentist trip in one day, how fortunate!! It was fine though.

When we got home Milo scoffed another dish of wet food - I'd just cooked some pasta and the fan went off... only a power cut 😱 Today of all days when I'd topped the fridge up and it was hotter than the devils armpit! We went outside and stood under the hosepipe spray for a few seconds each 😆 Luckily only off for an hour but it was a very long hour.

@Charity have you had any more rain yet?
@huckybuck I hope the hens have cooled off...poor things. I hate it when the boys pant if they panic
@Bertie'sMum my ironing is piling up too.. (oh well..)
@ewelsh not quite as hot as you but so many fires around  we definitely need dampening down

I think it's still going to be a warm night... expected to be 28-ish here tomorrow. 10 degrees cooler but still hot x


----------



## Charity

It's very strange here, quite creepy. No more rain but a really quite stormy feel and half a hurricane blowing now. It was bliss when I took Purdey for her walk a while ago. The temperature outside is a glorious 21.7 degrees, perhaps we'll get some sleep tonight...that's if it doesn't thunder again. I've even had to turn my fan OFF!! 😲 

Awful fires in London and elsewhere. Lots of people have been moved out of their homes and some have left their cats behind.  and I see they had to evacuate a zoo somewhere.


----------



## Willow_Warren

I’ve been reading about the fires, scary! There’s one in Milton Keynes (which seems to be under control) the nursery had to be evacuated and the blue blog I’ve drawn on is the car park for my vets (they posted that all staff and animals safe - but obviously closed This is their main surgery/ hospital) actually I think it might be just a bit further to the left…








LIVE: Emergency services on scene of large fire in Milton Keynes


Emergency services are currently on the scene of a large fire in Walnut Tree, Milton Keynes, which has destroyed a nursery and several homes.




www.mkfm.com













It rained for a bit here and I just stood out in it! Still showing 27C


----------



## huckybuck

I think the Hillingdon one was what we had the iPhone warning for. I just wonder what’s starting them all.

Went to check on the chooks at bedtime and wasn’t happy. They were still panting and wings out so I’ve left the back off their hutch to let air inside and put ice packs underneath to try to cool them down a bit. Contemplating keeping them out of their hutch and just in the run but I think that might stress them more. I just hope I’ve done enough.


----------



## TonyG

An early good morning. Was sat up until 1am waiting for wandering Molly to come in so I could lock up.

Usually she’s in about dusk and then settles to sleep, but was obviously enjoying herself tonight.
I knew she was around as she wandered past a few times but couldn’t be coaxed in.

Finally got her in and acted as if she wanted food but was more bothered the door is now shut.
We have a lockable cat flap but SOMEHOW she can get out of it. Going to spend more and get a microchipped timer one. That’ll probably be another thread!

Obviously not pleased with me as she’s settled on the bed to sleep but turned her head away when a stroke was offered. Bad dad! Spoiling my fun!

Oh, I also went snorkelling today looking for crabs, unsuccessfully as the water has become quite murky.
But there seemed to be something in it because I now have a rash across my chest and my eyes were also irritated a bit.
Didn’t see any jellyfish (been there, keep a careful eye out now!) although it was murky so perhaps there was a few, or fragments of a few, floating about.
Doesn’t seem too painful so I guess it’ll go in it’s own good time.


----------



## bluesunbeam

TonyG said:


> An early good morning. Was sat up until 1am waiting for wandering Molly to come in so I could lock up.
> 
> Usually she’s in about dusk and then settles to sleep, but was obviously enjoying herself tonight.
> I knew she was around as she wandered past a few times but couldn’t be coaxed in.


Same as my two TonyG. Smudge only came into the house tonight after being outside for the last 48 hours and Riddler has only come in for food. I gave up trying to tempt Smudge inside and just fed her in one of her 'cool spots'. Strange thing was that it was greedy guts Riddler who went off his food a bit but Smudge was still eating quite happily. Talking of the 'Calico Bullet' she is thundering back and forth between the back garden and front garden at this very moment. I think the cooler weather is allowing her to burn off some pent-up energy


----------



## Ali71

And we're off.... what an uncomfortable night for sleep, I hope you all did better x
Today will be interesting 😴

Hope you all have a good day and enjoy the cooler climes.....


----------



## Willow_Warren

Good morning everyone 

got to be honest slept ok… woken by dog barking at 4.30, but considering…

I couldn’t get my cats in last night, saw Andre but he blatantly ignored me (he’s absolutely fascinated by something at the end of my neighbours garden at the minute, I suspect mice. Lola I find snoozing on top of one if the runs, could have picked her up but told her to be a good girl and not leave the garden! so hard to bring them in when the atmosphere is so much nicer outside… I was tempted to join them!

they are both in now and even got a little purry cuddle from Andre, very stuffy and warm inside still esp upstairs though, Andre wasn’t helping but I wasnt going to stop him…just enjoyed the moment… will get the windows open in a bit!

@huckybuck i hope your chickens are ok, whilst the nights so warm I’ve not shut mine into the coop either, it’s increased fox risk for me not doing so (coz I know there are foxes about occasionally) but need to balance the risks… (they are shut into the runs which should be secure). My salmon favorelles had their wings out a bit, not something I’ve noticed before but again not sure Perkins has do it quite the same!


hope everyone has a good day today x


----------



## urbantigers

Well that was a horrible night. So much worse than the previous one. So hot and stuffy inside. Although it was getting a bit cooler outside, it was warmer inside after 48 hours of such heat - my flat is fairly cool usually but the temperature does rise when it’s hot outside for a period of time. I opened the bedroom window again overnight but struggled to get to sleep. Was woken at 5.45 by Kito pushing Mosi off somewhere and Mosi complaining loudly. I know that particular wail! Fortunately I’m off work today so am going to feed the boys and head straight back to bed.

I hope it’s nice and cool for everyone today.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Good Morning  
Was woken at 2.30am by madam trying to tell me something - soon found out what when she jumped down off the bed and presented me with a furball  Then of course she decided she needed food - it always amazes me that as soon as they've vomited they want food, if it was me all I'd want to do is clean my teeth and rinse my mouth out 

Still very hot indoors (29c) but feels a lot cooler outside. I've got windows open (whilst herself has gone for a walk in the garden) in an attempt to cool the place down before the probable thunderstorms this afternoon and looking forward to Friday's 23c when I expect we'll all be complaining that we're cold 

Shopping on the cards this morning after I've fed and seen to Rooney next door and them expecting a visit from my sister (the technophobe) this afternoon to help her apply for her driving licence renewal online (like me she's over 70 so has to reapply every 3 years - which is a PIA).

Hope it's cooler where you all are today and hope we get some much needed rain for our tinder dry gardens.

@huckybuck the fires at Croydon aren't very far from me but haven't seen any smoke here.


----------



## Charity

Good morning from a much cooler south coast. It was still rather hot in bed last night but slept fairly well. Unfortunately we had the fan on all night so Bunty's having a meltdown his morning and demanding to be let out. Toppy started at 5.45 yelling for all he was worth so I got up which started Her Ladyship off. I tried to keep her out of the bedroom so OH could stay asleep but failed on both counts. 😏 

I think one day I shall stay in bed all day to make up for the hours I'm missing thanks to unsociably early caterwauling. 😼 Lots of you'ses cats seem to be doing it, mine never have before so don't know what's different this year. Plus, all those staying out late, little monkeys, but we've all done that, so we can't talk. 😋

At least it looks like we will have a better day here thank heavens. I've thrown all the windows open so we can cool the house down.

I had an e-mail at 6.40 last night from one of the cat food companies saying my order had been despatched and would be arriving soon. Well, sooner than they think as it came yesterday morning! 

Hope all those living in the hot areas survived the night and will have a better day today and everyone else too.

@Bertie'sMum, sorry you've started the day with a yucky furball, I'm sure they plan it. 
@TonyG, hope your rash goes today, something nasty lurking in the water. 

Waffle over, off for a cup of tea. Can't beat the first one of the day. 😃 Stay cool and safe today all.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Good morning, reasonable sleep here - probably due to brain frazzle from a mega full on day at work. Ate a load of rubbish when I got home…urgh.

Small boy woke us up at 5:30, so usual downstairs with HD whilst he left me dozing. Such a kind husband, who then brought me my morning coffee at 6:25. Oscar was in a right grump last night when we brought him in just before 10pm. The wind was seriously getting up and he proceeded to go to Every. Single. Door. to try to get out. 

Today’s plans? No idea besides going for a run with a pal at 7:30. Need to pop to get Oscar’s medications and finally hopefully will get my Mg supplements as they didn’t have any in the pharmacy I was near last week.

It is very gloomy here, definitely cooler but husband said he was too hot in the night. I was okay I think. Can’t remember, I was asleep 

Have a grand day everyone.


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Last night in bed felt as warm as the night before, maybe hotter. It feels it still this morning now Im up. Bring on the cold front!


----------



## Ali71

I couldn't wait to leave the house this morning and cool off .. like others have said I think the heat had just built up over the last few days and peaked last night. I had 2 showers in the evening just trying to keep cool and it didn't really work! OH got stung by a wasp when we were outside yesterday afternoon, it went up his shorts!! Fortunately on his upper thigh before he evicted it 😬
Got my usual 5ish hours sleep and another later but my neck was at 45 degrees the second time.
We are expecting high temps here again today in East Anglia, poss 28/29, before it cools down properly for a day or two. 

@Bertie'sMum I'm sure hairball voms are different to food voms for cats.. maybe it's a bit like when we have to cough up phlegm (sorry TMI) or if something is irritating us. They don't actually feel sick in their tummies so it doesn't count. Take it easy today and hope your technical support tasks go to plan 

@urbantigers fingers crossed the "kids" let you have a few more peaceful hours
@Charity I often think that I will lie in one day but fact is I'd never get any peace 🤪 Enjoy the coolness of the early start x
@Mrs Funkin hope you enjoyed your run, being outside is appealing for the first time in days. Very breezy here. x
@BarneyBobCat it was definitely hotter last night than it was any time before - better outside


----------



## Cully

Bertie'sMum said:


> Have you tried magnesium supplement yet @Cully ? - it's well recognised and recommended for aiding sleep, cramp and restless legs. I know hat some of us on here have found it's very helpful .


Thanks, I have been thinking about it. My concern is if it will be ok with the other prescription meds I take?


----------



## lymorelynn

Good morning 🙂
A little cooler here and very overcast but I don't think we will get any more rain than the few drops we had yesterday 😔
I hope all of those poor chooks are feeling a bit better @huckybuck and @Willow_Warren 
Nasty shock for your OH @Ali71 😲 I really hate wasps 
@Bertie'sMum good luck with doing your sister's driving licence - I have to do my husband's 🙄 he's quite capable of using his tablet to do stuff he's interested in but anything else is beyond him apparently 🙄
Just boring housework to do here today but I hope everyone is a little cooler and no one has been affected by the fires yesterday 😔


----------



## Charity

Cully said:


> Thanks, I have been thinking about it. My concern is if it will be ok with the other prescription meds I take?


Magnesium does apparently lower your blood pressure. I take it along with blood pressure pills and it doesn't seem to do any harm. I always check with a pharmacist if I'm not sure.


@Bertie'sMum, tell your sister to expect a long wait to get it back, mine and OH's took about 2 months.

@Ali71....phew, that was a near miss for your OH 😗


----------



## GingerNinja

Morning everyone.... OMG yesterday was horrendous! I had Ginkgo pacing round the house wailing because he wanted to go out.... he finally did a wee in the tray late afternoon and settled down, so that must have been what was troubling him. I let them go out just after 7pm but it was still over 30. It is cooler and grey but very muggy today.

My foot is much better, it is still painful and a bit red and swollen but I can at least bear weight on it and walk without crutches. I managed to do a salad for dinner last night so I'm a little less grumpy!

Just working again today but like yesterday will probably have to take a couple of breaks to put my foot up.

There were terrible fires at homes and on the heath where I used to work in Dartford and lots on the local news here too. I feel so, so sorry for the people that have lost their homes 

Looking forward to cooler temps tomorrow and friday before heating up to 30 again for Sun/Mon  and hoping all the hens will be much cooler today x


----------



## Ali71

lymorelynn said:


> Good morning 🙂
> A little cooler here and very overcast but I don't think we will get any more rain than the few drops we had yesterday 😔
> I hope all of those poor chooks are feeling a bit better @huckybuck and @Willow_Warren
> Nasty shock for your OH @Ali71 😲 I really hate wasps
> @Bertie'sMum good luck with doing your sister's driving licence - I have to do my husband's 🙄 he's quite capable of using his tablet to do stuff he's interested in but anything else is beyond him apparently 🙄
> Just boring housework to do here today but I hope everyone is a little cooler and no one has been affected by the fires yesterday 😔


Lynn I am the same, I am in awe of people who just say "stay still, they won't hurt you" - they do. I think it smarted for a bit but could have been much worse!


----------



## Cully

Good Morning everyone, nice and cool at 6am, even had some rain but sadly didn't last long.
I got my housework done before the sun started.
It's definitely a lot cooler but set to peak at 23° between noon and 5pm. Big improvement on the last few days but I'm still avoiding using the cooker, and stocking up with ice😊.

@BarneyBobCat , hope it stays at a more comfortable temp for you today. You could always pop down here for some cool sea breeze. 🌪🌪

@Ali71 , oh your poor OH. Blo*** wasps. 
Hope it's much cooler for you today.

@Willow_Warren , wow, poor bunnies. That was a huge difference in temps. Did you bring them indoors again?

@ewelsh , time to take a chill pill and put your feet up for a bit. You'll wear yourself out. 😊

Right, I must get ready for my Tesco delivery, then the day is pretty much my own.
Take care and keep cool everyone. Oh, and be careful with naked flames. Did you see that fire near Dartford?😮😧


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Cully said:


> Thanks, I have been thinking about it. My concern is if it will be ok with the other prescription meds I take?


Pretty sure it will be (I take 7 different prescription meds and it doesn't seem to have any contra-indications with those) but you can always check with your pharmacist - they usually seem to know more than most Doctors do anyway !


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Charity said:


> @Bertie'sMum, tell your sister to expect a long wait to get it back, mine and OH's took about 2 months.


I've done mine twice now online and got the new one in about 7-10 days each time  I should be getting the reminder about my next one in September (my birthday is in December) - I seem to remember that as long as you've had the email acknowledgement you'll be OK if it's late arriving so I'll make sure I print that off for her.


----------



## huckybuck

Morning all.
Well what a lovely cooler morning thank goodness!!!
Slept like a log last night thanks to the AC phew! 
Went straight down to the hens to check on them and all is restored. They seem fine, no more panting or anything thank goodness.

I’m trying to cool the house down a bit this morning - windows on cracks to try to get some flow through. 

Only thing is the air quality is very poor (according to Mr HBs weather station) prob due to all the fires, so I’ve whacked the purifiers up. Heaven forbid what the electric bill is going to look like! 

No real plans today except a few jobs and maybe some food topping up. We seem to have devoured all the ice cream!

Have a cool day everyone!


----------



## Bertie'sMum

huckybuck said:


> We seem to have devoured all the ice cream!


Oh no, that's a disaster


----------



## Charity

huckybuck said:


> Morning all.
> Well what a lovely cooler morning thank goodness!!!
> Slept like a log last night thanks to the AC phew!
> Went straight down to the hens to check on them and all is restored. They seem fine, no more panting or anything thank goodness.
> 
> I’m trying to cool the house down a bit this morning - windows on cracks to try to get some flow through.
> 
> Only thing is the air quality is very poor (according to Mr HBs weather station) prob due to all the fires, so I’ve whacked the purifiers up. Heaven forbid what the electric bill is going to look like!
> 
> No real plans today except a few jobs and maybe some food topping up. We seem to have devoured all the ice cream!
> 
> Have a cool day everyone!


Talking of electricity bills and gas, I've just been reading Martin Lewis's news and the price cap is going up around another 65% in October and then again in January. 😲 How much more ridiculous can this get? The Govt are giving some help to vulnerable and less well off people for the last rise but they'll have to think again otherwise people will be no better off at all come October.


----------



## TonyG

Charity said:


> Good morning from a much cooler south coast. It was still rather hot in bed last night but slept fairly well. Unfortunately we had the fan on all night so Bunty's having a meltdown his morning and demanding to be let out. Toppy started at 5.45 yelling for all he was worth so I got up which started Her Ladyship off. I tried to keep her out of the bedroom so OH could stay asleep but failed on both counts. 😏
> 
> I think one day I shall stay in bed all day to make up for the hours I'm missing thanks to unsociably early caterwauling. 😼 Lots of you'ses cats seem to be doing it, mine never have before so don't know what's different this year. Plus, all those staying out late, little monkeys, but we've all done that, so we can't talk. 😋
> 
> At least it looks like we will have a better day here thank heavens. I've thrown all the windows open so we can cool the house down.
> 
> I had an e-mail at 6.40 last night from one of the cat food companies saying my order had been despatched and would be arriving soon. Well, sooner than they think as it came yesterday morning!
> 
> Hope all those living in the hot areas survived the night and will have a better day today and everyone else too.
> 
> @Bertie'sMum, sorry you've started the day with a yucky furball, I'm sure they plan it.
> @TonyG, hope your rash goes today, something nasty lurking in the water.
> 
> Waffle over, off for a cup of tea. Can't beat the first one of the day. 😃 Stay cool and safe today all.


It’s gone down somewhat, thankfully!


----------



## urbantigers

Thankfully I went back to bed, out like a light and slept until almost 11am! Feel so much better now. Still warm inside but not as hot as yesterday. I’ve not ventured outside yet but it looks nice - cloudy but some sun and hopefully a bit cooler!

The really good news is my friend with covid is now testing negative and back at work, so she will be able to go to the flower show with me tomorrow. I’m so pleased. Obviously that she’s well, but we go to Tatton every year and it wouldn’t be the same without her. Besides, who would fetch my champagne? It’s a Tatton tradition that I have a glass of champagne, even though it costs an arm and a leg (and possibly a kidney this year too). I buy the tickets then instead of paying me back, she buys my champagne and coffee. Most of the food and drink outlets aren’t very wheelchair accessible so I would struggle to get things like that without someone to help. Weather forecast is looking good too. It would have been horrendous if it had been on the past couple of days. I suspect they might have cancelled. I don’t think I’d have gone as there are very few places to get out of the sun.

@Bertie'sMum - mine are the same when vomiting! Although in general, they do have different approaches. If Mosi vomits - whether it’s a furball or an empty stomach vomit - he barely misses a stride and acts instantly as though nothing has happened. If it’s Kito, he sits looking at it as though saying “whaaaaat just happened? Mum. what’s that - I think I need a stroke to help me get over what just happened”.

My morning hasn’t got off to the best start as I knocked over a jug of ground coffee. I grind the beans into a small jug and not directly into the basket. I managed to catch it with my arm and knock it over so finely ground coffee all over me, the worktop and the floor  Horrible to clean up when all I wanted was to drink coffee! Then the door bell rang and it was the postman but at least he was bringing me coffee beans! Quite appropriate.

The only plan I have for today Is a trip to Waitrose to get water for my coffee machine and some snack/deli type stuff to take to Tatton tomorrow for lunch. I have the washing machine on so am hoping my neighbour will hang some washing out for me to dry. I’d rather not use the tumble drier and get the flat hot all over again.

@Cully I take magnesium with lots of pain meds and there is no contraindication.

The boys are vying to be on my lap at the moment. I suspect part of Kito’s plan is to try to convince me that it’s tea time.


----------



## huckybuck

Charity said:


> Talking of electricity bills and gas, I've just been reading Martin Lewis's news and the price cap is going up around another 65% in October and then again in January. 😲 How much more ridiculous can this get? The Govt are giving some help to vulnerable and less well off people for the last rise but they'll have to think again otherwise people will be no better off at all come October.


I’ve been upping our direct debit over the summer in anticipation. I think we’ll be in credit as far as the gas bill is concerned but very worried about the electricity. 

Our combined energy is the equivalent of someone’s salary. It’s just not sustainable long term 
on our monthly income. It is equating to almost 1/4 of it and that’s before tax. So it is affecting everyone. Trouble is until the war is over I’m not sure what else can be done short term to deal with it.


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> Talking of electricity bills and gas, I've just been reading Martin Lewis's news and the price cap is going up around another 65% in October and then again in January. 😲 How much more ridiculous can this get? The Govt are giving some help to vulnerable and less well off people for the last rise but they'll have to think again otherwise people will be no better off at all come October.


I'm with you Charity. Although I've been cutting down over the past few months, I've just had to use my fans the last few days and I know they are expensive to run. Plus, every penny I've managed to save on my gas and electricity has had to be spent on rising food costs. It's just don't see an end to it.


----------



## Charity

Talking of rising prices










Obvious answer 
*EAT MORE CHOCOLATE! *


----------



## urbantigers

I’m all for eating more chocolate!!

I am worried about gas and electric bills. As someone who works, but is on a low income, I just miss out on most benefits and extra help. I will get the extra that we will all get plus the 150 for being disabled (I do get PIP) but I won’t get the extra that those on means tested benefits get, even though I’m probably no better off overall than if I wasn’t working and was claiming benefits. That’s not a dig at anyone who does receive means tested benefits, just that it’s always the same story isn’t it that those who are just over the threshold for receiving anything tend to suffer the most.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Urgh! The prices! Husband locked us into a current price deal until March, so thankfully we will miss out on the hike in October. However, we don't get the council tax rebate (I know, lucky enough to live in a house in a higher band), I'm trying to put extra in my pension so I have some pennies when I retire so my take home pay is only a smidge over £1000 a month so I'm spending all of it on food, petrol and Oscar's costs. Husband pays all the other bills. It's difficult as I am lucky enough not to work full time but if it carries on like this, I may well have to work more hours which in turn will have an effect on my well being. The only thing that keeps me going is knowing that I only work ten long days in four weeks. 

I'm happy to try cheaper alternatives for things (like salad cream, perfectly happy with the 48p version not Heinz) but some things I just can't stand the cheaper types (like Lurpak). I try to save where I can - and luckily we have several shops on one short stretch, so that's easy enough to comparison shop with the aid of the Trolley app. 

I'd save fortunes if Oscar would actually eat what he was given


----------



## ewelsh

I’m late again!

What a night up here, 40 the hottest in the country, I thought I was going mad, If I knew where @huckybuck or @Tigermoon lived i would have driven there last night and hugged your AC. My husband slept all night and had the nerve to ask why I looked so tired Thais morning……the kitchen knife was no where near thank goodness.

I think i got 3 hours sleep as was trying to cool my springer off, she really struggles in the heat. It was hot this morning too and now at nearly 4.00 has clouded over with a breeze, yipppeee I hear you say, well no, because now we have those damn thunder flies from the harvest so I can’t even open the windows….. If you dont hear from me again, I’ve been carted off.


@Ali71 I dislike wasps too and am very very allergic to them, epi- pen at the ready. They do say vinegar for wasp stings.

@Charity I have printed off that chart…. Off to buy chocolate now 😂 

anyone who is into pasta, have you tried 










cheaper than normal dried pasta, ridiculously high in protein, 1 serving is equivalent to 3 poached eggs or 2 avocados and it tastes the same as normal pasta, also Vegetarian cheese has not increased its price and taste yummy.



hope you all have a cool night xxxx


----------



## GingerNinja

Cully said:


> I'm with you Charity. Although I've been cutting down over the past few months, I've just had to use my fans the last few days and I know they are expensive to run. Plus, every penny I've managed to save on my gas and electricity has had to be spent on rising food costs. It's just don't see an end to it.


I saw a guy (some money saving expert type) on TV in the last week who was saying that it only cost about 1p per hour to run a desk fan and something like 1.2p per hour for a higher wattage super fan, so even if you ran it for 8 hours a day it would cost less than £3 a month. I have my fan on all night so that made me feel a lot better as I've just spent over £700 on heating oil in the last month which I'm obviously not using now!


----------



## GingerNinja

ewelsh said:


> anyone who is into pasta, have you tried
> 
> 
> cheaper than normal dried pasta, ridiculously high in protein, 1 serving is equivalent to 3 poached eggs or 2 avocados and it tastes the same as normal pasta, also Vegetarian cheese has not increased its price and taste yummy.


Where do you get it from? I have always found the alternatives to pasta are more expensive. I do get the red lentil pasta occasionally though as it doesn't bloat me like normal cheap pasta!


----------



## huckybuck

ewelsh said:


> I’m late again!
> 
> What a night up here, 40 the hottest in the country, I thought I was going mad, If I knew where @huckybuck or @Tigermoon lived i would have driven there last night and hugged your AC. My husband slept all night and had the nerve to ask why I looked so tired Thais morning……the kitchen knife was no where near thank goodness.
> 
> I think i got 3 hours sleep as was trying to cool my springer off, she really struggles in the heat. It was hot this morning too and now at nearly 4.00 has clouded over with a breeze, yipppeee I hear you say, well no, because now we have those damn thunder flies from the harvest so I can’t even open the windows….. If you dont hear from me again, I’ve been carted off.
> 
> 
> @Ali71 I dislike wasps too and am very very allergic to them, epi- pen at the ready. They do say vinegar for wasp stings.
> 
> @Charity I have printed off that chart…. Off to buy chocolate now 😂
> 
> anyone who is into pasta, have you tried
> 
> View attachment 574889
> 
> 
> cheaper than normal dried pasta, ridiculously high in protein, 1 serving is equivalent to 3 poached eggs or 2 avocados and it tastes the same as normal pasta, also Vegetarian cheese has not increased its price and taste yummy.
> 
> 
> 
> hope you all have a cool night xxxx


I saw an advert for that pasta but was wary as I didn’t really like the protein pastas I’ve tried before. If it really does taste like normal I might try it.


----------



## Charity

I've just frightened myself to death. Just before dinner, I was sitting in my chair with the footstool up watching the news and pressed the button to put it down. It was almost down the bottom when I suddenly saw a tail sticking out underneath. Oh panic, there was poor Toppy really stuck under the stool and struggling to get out. 😮 I've read some real horror stories about cats stuck in reclining chairs. For a second or two my brain wouldn't function as to which button to press to raise it again but then I managed it. 

I pulled him out, looked him over and gave him a cuddle. He seemed a bit shocked but OK. I've been watching him like a hawk since. He's been outside and is washing himself on the window cill now so I think he's fine but I don't think I'm forgiven.


----------



## huckybuck

Gosh @Charity glad everything seems ok.
I have to say I wouldn’t buy a recliner here much as I’d like one - just couldn’t take the risk with 4 furries!!!


----------



## Charity

huckybuck said:


> Gosh @Charity glad everything seems ok.
> I have to say I wouldn’t buy a recliner here much as I’d like one - just couldn’t take the risk with 4 furries!!!


We've had recliners for years and its always been in the back of my mind, more with Bunty really as she likes to hide but there's never been a problem. I don't know why but since we had the new carpet, both of them like laying on it and Toppy's been laying near to me two or three times this week but not right underneath. At least I'll remember to look from now on.


----------



## Ali71

Aww no....Suki did this to me before on our electric recliner. You need eyes in the back of your head with cats! I'm sure he'll be ok, if he's not limping or anything sore. Horrible fright for you but don't beat yourself up it was an accident, he will love you again after a bit of a sulk. It definitely does make me check for tails x


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Flipping heck @Charity what a scare for you! I’m wondering if he’d have had enough of a shock to not go there again? Do they remember things like that?

Have a brandy Toppy to calm you down


----------



## Tigermoon

@ewelsh I hope you gave your husband a quick kick on the shin for asking why you were so tired. 

@Charity this is why I won't have one of those electric beds that tilt up at the head and foot ends as I'd never be able to stop worrying that a cat would go in (and the blighters undoubtedly would!!). I'm glad all was ok though, but what a fright.


----------



## bluesunbeam

Charity said:


> For a second or two my brain wouldn't function as to which button to press to raise it again but then I managed it.


Well done for pausing to think before pushing a button- easy to panic in a situation like that and make things much worse


----------



## Cully

Oh heck @Charity , what a fright you must both have had.
When thinking of getting a recliner, cat safety was a big consideration.
I decided to make under the chair as unwelcome a place to be as I could. So put loads of lemon smells there, which Misty hates. I also put loads of sticky tape to deter her, and she absolutely hates black bin bags and runs outside if she hears one. So that went underneath too.
She just seems to ignore it now as a no go area but I often ask my son to check where she is if I can't see her and I need to drop the footrest down.
It's always in the back of my mind but I guess we can be a bit complacent at times.
I'm so relieved to hear Toppy is ok, if a bit shaken. Just be thankful you had the sense to think before you did anything. And hope the experience has put him off venturing under there again.
Have a glass or two to help you sleep tonight.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I’m awake. Oscar isn’t! Scared to go and look…

Was warm in the night as it was so still, breeze again this morning.

Dreading today as unless there’s been a miracle, there is only me to do the work of three of us as there’s so much Covid sickness. I can only do what I can do. Fingers crossed someone has agreed to come in to do a bank shift!

Have a fun day everyone.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Good Morning  
Very overcast this morning but it's still very warm (still 28c indoors) but supposed to be a lot cooler today. We did have a smidgen of rain last night but not the forecast thunderstorms so I'll definitely need to go out with the hose this evening.

Charity shop shift this morning and at some point today I need to get petrol. Did my sister's online driving licence renewal yesterday but couldn't print of the acknowledgement as my printer seems to have a problem despite having nearly full ink cartridges - tried aligning the cartridges and cleaning the printer heads but I think the heat has either clogged up the jets or dried up the ink. Will order some new cartridges and see if that does the rick.

@Charity hope Toppy is none the worse for nearly getting squashed - he must have thought his world was coming to an end  Glad you saw him just in time.

@Mrs Funkin hope you have help today.


----------



## urbantigers

Aww poor Toppy. I’m glad he’s ok. Must have been a scare for you both.

It’s cooler here now but my flat is taking it’s time to cool. Slow to warm up also means slow to cool down. I had a better night than the one before, but not brilliant. I woke and both boys had left the bed but were being quiet. I heard Mosi scraping around in a litter tray, and then meowing a bit, but Kito held off until 5.35. We’ll done, Kito.

Tatton flower show today. I’m glad it’s going to be cloudy and cool. Ok, a little sun wouldn’t hurt but I’m just pleased it’s not going to be too hot. I wonder how the show gardens will be after baking in the sun earlier in the week. I’m sure there will be a few plant casualties. I must admit I’m not sure what to wear as I can’t get my head back into this temperature zone after Monday and Tuesday. It’s hard to get my head around the idea of taking a thick cardigan, but it is forecast to be only 15 - 18 degrees.

I‘m also fuming about the ticket factory and the fact that I’ve paid £7.50 to have a show guide posted to me before the event. I usually get it a couple of weeks in advance and it’s nice to look through it before the day. They cost £5 and are easy enough to buy in the day. A couple of weeks ago they emailed to say sorry they’d made a mistake and sent me a voucher to collect a guide on the day instead. They reassured me they’d cancelled the voucher and would post out a show guide. Nothing turned up so last week I emailed to let them know and ask when it was post. Their reply - don’t worry, I should have it by the day (not really the idea). Of course nothing has turned up so I emailed again yesterday to let them know, ask how I get one on the day (they aren’t going to just hand over a free one, are they?) and to ask them to refund the postage. Their reply - no they won’t refund anything, they are sent out by independent distributor and if lost in post it’s tough s**t. Oh, and to get a free one on the day I have to go to main box office. Which is the opposite side of the large show area, outside the opposite entrance to the one I use (and where the disabled parking is). So when we are allowed in (they usually let wheelchairs/pushchairs in a few minutes early to give us chance to get to busy areas before they get too busy), I would have to wheel myself across the entire show ground, against the tide of incoming visitors, out the other entrance (getting a stamp on my hand right at the start of the day) to try and get my show guide. Well no - that is not how I’m starting off my day there. I was fuming yesterday as I’m pretty sure it has not been lost in the post but was not posted at all. I’m slightly calmer now, but only slightly! I am going to see if I can get a free guide at the entrance I use, and if so will let the postage thing go. But if I have to pay another £5 I’m going try to take it further. It’s not so much about the money as their lousy customer service.

Best make a move. Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Charity

@Mrs Funkin, I do hope you get some help today at work, roll on home time.

@urbantigers, have you got a receipt from ordering you could take with you to show them you've paid or a Paypal receipt depending on how you paid?

Good morning from The Bleary Eyed One . Went to bed at 11.00 and woke up thinking it was about 3.30 or 4.00 only to find it was 12.15. ..blah!  Still awake at 3.00, just couldn't stop my mind whirring, so got up and had a cup of tea then went back to bed, only to find I hadn't turned the light off so got out again. Eventually went to sleep at 5.00. There was me thinking as it was cooler, I'd actually get a better night's sleep..ha! I looked at the temperature while I was up and indoors was still 25 degrees.

Got up to another furball on the carpet 😏 so cleaned that up. Now I've got to do the dog walk 😜, sometimes its all too much. I daren't complain though or I'll get 'you wanted a dog'. True 🥺

Toppy seems OK this morning, I think he's forgiven me. That was one of the things which kept popping into my head during the night. 😬 I laid the carpet protector as recommended by @Ali71 and I also ordered a large scratch mat in the hope Toppy will use it and keep well clear of doorways. 🐱

We did well in the Ladies Football last night, not that I'm a fan.

Not much on today. I thought I might try on some dresses which I haven't been able to get into for a few years now I've lost weight, fingers crossed or its the charity shop for them. OH's off out for a drink with his mate lunchtime so I can have a quiet hour or so of me time.

Have a good day everyone


----------



## Willow_Warren

finally the house is cooling down at 20.9C!

woke up early with Andre lying next to me… verging on a lie in as didn’t get up till nearly 6! Don’t know how it’s nearly 8 already… all I’ve dine is put the rubbish out (collecting a few bits from around the house as I go…. Why do I always let the house work get on top of me?!). Lola can hear me eating yoghurt a mile off (photos in the photo thread), and has now curled up on my feet… so that’s me for a while!

think my day will consist of some sewing, a pre lunch walk, then Maybe going printer shopping (mine is dead… not sure how old it is, not that old!). Don’t do a lot of photo printing anymore so thinking of a laser printer… decision… decisions., also contemplating a Colin the caterpillar frappe whilst I’m out (I’m on “holiday“ after all)


----------



## Tigermoon

Good morning all. 

Bit of a scary night as two of my cats overheated, one quite badly. No idea why as it was really quite cool by then and all of the other cats where comfortable. I ended up having to turn the AC back on (it hadn't been on all day) and wetting down the worst affected cat who was still puffing an hour later. That thankfully worked. 

Very much cooler today and not airless like it has been, I'm very pleased to say. Not much going on here today. 

@urbantigers I hope you enjoy your day and are able to get the catalogue you paid for without any hassle.


----------



## Willow_Warren

Goodness @Tigermoon I’m glad they are ok now….


----------



## GingerNinja

Good morning.

@Tigermoon how scary! I am glad that you managed to cool them down.

I'm hoping that the house will cool down today and I can enjoy a nice evening and actually cook something for my dinner.... I love salad but after 4 days want something different. It was still 27 here at 7pm last night and not dropped much below 20 all night.

Thursday is normally my day off but I will be working this morning to catch up as although I have done more than my hours I can't say that I have been concentrating/been productive, so 2/3 hours this morning! I need to also do boring things like washing and vacuuming this afternoon.

@Charity I'm glad Toppy is okay after you tried to kill him 😉
@urbantigers & @Willow_Warren enjoy your days off, I hope you get your brochure!
@Mrs Funkin I hope today is easy and soon finished for you

Anyway as I'm not officially at work I'm going to make myself some scrambled eggs for brekkie  and I hope everyone enjoys their day as much as possible x


----------



## huckybuck

Morning all.
Off to physio in a mo. It’s my last one before she goes off for the summer so a bit scared as I know I rely on her to help each week. 
I can go to someone else if I get desperate but going to see if I can manage on my own as it really is so much better than it was. 
She has become a friend too over the months I’ve been going to her but hoping we’ll keep in touch. 

Then it’s just some food shopping as I cba to do any yesterday! 

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## Cully

Was woken by a gentle nibble on my elbow, 'mum it's 7 o'clock, wake up'. It's not like me to sleep so late, I must have needed it.
Dished up brekkie for Moo, turned kettle on then went for a quick shower. Remembered we should be careful about using water atm so topped and tailed instead. Put some deodorant on only to discover _it was mousse_!!








Lovely and cool just now, so hoping it remains like it for the rest of the day.

@huckybuck , aw I hate it when you lose a good therapist. And you're right, they do become friends when you see them so often, especially when you have so much physical contact. I hope you manage to keep in touch. Oh, and your treatment works well today of course.
Hope your shopping trip goes ok and you find something to treat yourself to







.

@Tigermoon , it must have been scary for you with them overheating like that, so glad they are ok now. 

@Mrs Funkin , I really hope you're not left to cope on your own today.😞 Fingers crossed it wont be too stressful for you. 

@Charity , I'm not surprised you had a rough night after the Toppy scare. Glad he's ok and all is forgiven now, and he's learnt that under the chair is not a good place to go.
Hope you had a nice calm walk with Purdey. Note to self, 'don't be daft, she's a Lab'.
Fingers crossed those clothes will fit you now and all this dog walking will have shifted a few pounds. 

Sending cool vibes to everyone


----------



## bluesunbeam

Cully said:


> Sending cool vibes to everyone


Great Smiley face


----------



## Tigermoon

Cully said:


> Put some deodorant on only to discover _it was mousse_!!
> View attachment 574929


Please don't tell me I'm the only one who read this as 'mouse' and had the sudden mental image of a somewhat startled mouse being scrubbed vigorously in an armpit!!! 🐭💪😲


----------



## huckybuck

Tigermoon said:


> Please don't tell me I'm the only one who read this as 'mouse' and had the sudden mental image of a somewhat startled mouse being scrubbed vigorously in an armpit!!! 🐭💪😲


I did!!!


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Good Morning  
According to the weather forecast today is supposed to be the coolest day this week  but it's hotting up again over the weekend ! So if you've got chores then today is probably the best day to get them done

Diabetes blood test this morning then back home to sort out the ironing whilst it's cooler (not my favourite chore at the best of times even less so when it's hot !!!!)

@Mrs Funkin hope that yesterday was easier than you expected.

I'd better go now as "someone" is pestering for 2nd breakfast and/or cuddles - not too sure which


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Good morning, it’s grey and gloomy and rather breezy! Most odd. Small boy didn’t wake us either, which is great.

I’ve a study day today but as it’s only eight hours, I still owe two hours so will go to my normal work afterwards. How I still owe two hours I don’t know when I’m forever working extra. I just CBA to argue about it at the moment. I got some help yesterday in the form of my manager, for some of the day. She did something else, but did answer the phone a lot. So that was good. It all kicked off after she left though, hence my leaving late again.

Must go and get sorted. Have a super day everybody.


----------



## urbantigers

Good morning! I told Kito last night that it was to be 6am this morning. He managed 5.30 but Mosi was the early bird - in my face at 5am and then rampaging around the bedroom like the proverbial bull in a china shop. I don’t know who first claimed that cats are light on their feet but they’ve clearly not met my two 🙄 

I had a lovely day at Tatton yesterday. I look forward to it all year and it’s over so quickly. I did manage to get my show guide although not without a bit of back and forth. Fortunately we were let in early - they were letting people in a few at a time and I was at the front of the queue - so I was in by 9.30 instead of 10 and able to get my show guide during that time. I was also quite pleased to see that they were selling them for £7. They are usually £5 and I paid £5 plus P&P when I ordered mine in May. So that made me feel a bit better that I hadn’t really paid more than I would have if I’d bought it on the day. Of course some plants were purchased, but I was quite restrained. My friend bought a gorgeous Cordyline I think - I’ve not seen one with such lovely colours before and wish I’d bought one too. Of course I would then have needed to buy a large pot and find somewhere to put it, but I don’t like to let little things like that put me off buying plants  I had my champagne of course. We decided we will go for the champagne afternoon tea next time as thought it was quite reasonable for what you get, and you get to sit in the nice dining tent! It was heaving and I found quite a few things weren’t very wheelchair friendly. It annoys me when things are only accessible if you have someone with you. Little things like the ice cream van which had steps. This is my favourite pic of the day 











I had planned a zoo day today but it’s forecast to rain all day and is looking very black. I might risk it as there are indoor areas and hopefully it won’t be heavy rain. I do usually find the weather better in Chester than in Manchester! I invariably leave on a day like this to find it better at the other end, then I come back to dark and rain. Fingers crossed.

Hope everyone has a good day. Your day sounds very long @Mrs Funkin


----------



## lymorelynn

Good morning
Woken by a bouncy Sybyl pestering the others this morning 🙄
I spent a delightful afternoon yesterday - I had x-rays and 3d images of my mouth and spent over half an hour discussing implants with the dental surgeon. I must say it would solve my problems, I think, but the cost was eye-watering 😲 I could buy a new car for less! Do I really want to spend that sort of money on teeth? It's under discussion with Mr. L.
Today my dad and sister are coming to stay prior to their cruise to take Mum's ashes out to sea. Arrangements have been made with the cruise line for a small ceremony which my mum would have liked. I'm a bit miffed though. They know I don't like boats and suffer with sea sickness so the plan was presented to me fait acompli. I would have liked to have been asked even if I might have said no 😔 . I discovered the other day that my nephew ( my late brother's son) and his wife would also be going so I am the only one who won't be represented. Rather annoyed that my dad never mentioned it.
Ah well, families 🙄 We'll have dinner tonight and toast Mum's final journey with a glass of fizz.
Hope everyone has a good day and maybe a spot of rain.


----------



## Charity

Good morning. I half woke a while ago to a distant voice, which sounded remarkably like my OH, telling me there was a furball on the carpet....again! 😏 Alas, it wasn't a dream. Of course, it was still there when I got up. Why is it he will pick up any dog puke but won't touch anything gifted to him by the cats? 

It's a gloomy old day and getting gloomier, we have a warning out for thunder. Why do we need a warning, thunder's been around since Noah.

Off to the vets with Purdey for her allergy injection this morning. I think I might just let OH take her, I'll say I've worn myself out clearing up a furball! 😜

Hope those who had a stressful day yesterday have a better one and everyone else too.  It's Friday folks.

P.S. Sorry, just caught up with previous messages.

@urbantigers, glad you had a good day, lucky thing and enjoyed your champagne.
@lymorelynn, I am sorry about the situation for laying your Mum to rest. That doesn't sound very thought ful at all and I would feel the same over something so important to you. 🥺


----------



## Ali71

Good Morning
Just catching up with your posts from yesterday (sorry, early start, late finish).
This morning it was nice and sunny when they forecast a pretty cloudy day so I got my bike out. 21 miles this morning, could have done with an extra layer.

Today I am working from home until about 11, then we are off to a wedding💒. Our next door neighbours are getting married at our local church, and the reception is afternoon tea, then later we will gather the whole street and have fish and chips. I am in charge of the music in the church today (no, not organist, Spotify button presser!) slightly anxious as although we have a playlist I'm frightened I'm going to hit the wrong button and have some dance music as she comes in 😱 we have laughed about it fortunately!

@Charity sorry you had the worry with Toppy, I'm sure he has forgiven you now. Fingers crossed no more hairballs today!
@lymorelynn I think I would feel exactly the same as you...families indeed. I hope you can have your own little private ceremony and raise a glass x
@urbantigers I'm so pleased you got to Tatton and had a great day - even better that you got your programme. I would have been a bit miffed as well with that customer service!
@Mrs Funkin Nobody could work harder than you, how can you possibly owe them hours!? Hope it's a good day x
@Bertie'sMum good luck with your test (and have a nice cuddle)
@Cully I really laughed at that - so instead of saving water you had to wash again! Either that or you could have very groomed armpits  x
@huckybuck hope the session with the physio went well.. I'm sure you'll stay in touch
@GingerNinja Enjoy the cooler day today lovely - it's going to warm up here over the weekend!

Friday.......here we come xx


----------



## Cully

Morning all. Goodness, what a change in the weather. A good change of course with it so much cooler. Happier furries too.
Not a lot happening today here. Just a catch-up on laundry and a bit of DIY with bathroom carpeting. I need to turn my mattress but son can do that.
Moo just came hurtling through the window and dashed without stopping to the bathroom. No guessing what the hurry is all about.
Why oh why does she leave her food and go eat grass in full view of my neighbours with such a pitiful look on her face, "_she_ doesn't feed me so I have to eat grass".😧

@lymorelynn , oh that's not very thoughtful considering how important it is to you. As you say, families!! They need a kick up the *** sometimes don't they?

@Charity , yep, let OH do the vet visit. Doesn't he realise rejecting such a special gift can be very hurtful?😊

@Ali71 , hope your wedding button pushing goes well. I'm trying to imagine just what you could play that might be disastrous!!! Just stick to the playlist and enjoy a lovely day

@urbantigers , that sounds like a lovely day yesterday. Lovely picture too.
Hope you manage to enjoy a day out at the zoo today too.

Time to get up, washed n dressed. Will try to avoid the mousse today ☺
Have a lovely day everyone xx.


----------



## GingerNinja

Good morning

It is lovely and cool today but I was ridiculously hot in the night! I think it's just me and my age rather than the temperature 😄

I'm working today so nothing interesting happening here apart from a Tesco delivery this evening. Oh no, there is (well interesting for me!)... I finally have the carpenter coming about my false chimney breast to quote for building it and possibly built in cupboards either side. I was going to get new free standing furniture as my current unit is too large to fit the side of the fire that I want it to (son is having it for his flat), but it may look nice to have built in as it would solve the problem of channeling out the wall to move sockets and getting the aerial socket moved. I will see what he says and more importantly what the price is!

@lymorelynn I agree that it was a bit insensitive (quite rude IMO) of the family not to include you in discussing the arrangements, even if you would not want to go. I recently missed my niece's wedding in Croatia and was the only one not there but I got lots of photos sent throughout the day so I could feel a little involved 

@Ali71 I think a classic garage banger would be great to walk down the aisle to, Never Gonna Let You Go would be quite apt 

Have a good day everyone xx


----------



## huckybuck

Morning all, 
Dreadful nights sleep last night. 
In my wisdom I thought I won’t have a glass of wine because it might be quite a heavy weekend. I won’t take a pain killer before bed and just see how I go without it. And I won’t leave the AC on as it’s a bit cooler now.

WRONG

Could I get off to sleep? Not! I was still wide awake at 2. Then at 6 woke up boiling hot and trying to decide what Wordle word to use today. Ridiculous isn’t it. Well tonight I’ll have a few, knock myself out with drugs and make the room like an ice box.

I’ve got Aunty P coming to stay for a few days this afternoon (hence the bed change) we postponed from last due to the heat. 

Not sure what we’ll do - I’d like to maybe do some thing different that perhaps we couldn’t have done with Nanny so will have to have a think.

She’s going to be sad driving down as she’s not come down alone before ever. Then I think she might struggle with her room but I can always move her if she wants. I want to keep her busy and do some nice things as well as spoil her a bit if I can.

@urbantigers I’m so glad you had a nice day yesterday!!

@lymorelynn I am sad that you weren’t consulted about your Mum. That’s really inconsiderate. Would they be ok with you asking for some ash to do your own little ceremony?

Families are a pain sometimes. I haven’t dared tell my Mum my Aunty is down this weekend as I know she’ll go into one! 

Have a good day everyone!


----------



## SbanR

@huckybuck was it you who bought dad a drive at a racing track?
Did you get your money back and what substitute birthday pressie did you get?


----------



## huckybuck

@SbanR I’ve still got it booked as they won’t allow you to get a refund or change the date once it has been booked. I am thinking of giving it to my step Dad as his birthday is September and I think he might enjoy it!

My other Dad hasn’t had another pressie yet (he said he didn’t mind) but I think I will send him a voucher to go out for dinner somewhere nice with his AA sponsoree.


----------



## Charity

huckybuck said:


> Morning all,
> Dreadful nights sleep last night.
> In my wisdom I thought I won’t have a glass of wine because it might be quite a heavy weekend. I won’t take a pain killer before bed and just see how I go without it. And I won’t leave the AC on as it’s a bit cooler now.
> 
> WRONG
> 
> Could I get off to sleep? Not! I was still wide awake at 2. Then at 6 woke up boiling hot and trying to decide what Wordle word to use today. Ridiculous isn’t it. Well tonight I’ll have a few, knock myself out with drugs and make the room like an ice box.
> 
> I’ve got Aunty P coming to stay for a few days this afternoon (hence the bed change) we postponed from last due to the heat.
> 
> Not sure what we’ll do - I’d like to maybe do some thing different that perhaps we couldn’t have done with Nanny so will have to have a think.
> 
> She’s going to be sad driving down as she’s not come down alone before ever. Then I think she might struggle with her room but I can always move her if she wants. I want to keep her busy and do some nice things as well as spoil her a bit if I can.
> 
> @urbantigers I’m so glad you had a nice day yesterday!!
> 
> @lymorelynn I am sad that you weren’t consulted about your Mum. That’s really inconsiderate. Would they be ok with you asking for some ash to do your own little ceremony?
> 
> Families are a pain sometimes. I haven’t dared tell my Mum my Aunty is down this weekend as I know she’ll go into one!
> 
> Have a good day everyone!


This is what I'm like with sleeping @huckybuck. I'm sure I think myself into not having a good night because I'm saying to myself 'haven't had your magnesium tablet, haven't had any paracetomol (that always knocks me out for the night) etc. then I've subconsciously worked myself up into worrying about not sleeping so I don't. 🥺 I know the minute I go to bed if I'm not going to sleep as I'm not relaxed and my brain is still on high alert rather than slightly sleepy. Drives me mad. Night before last I don't think I got more than three hours sleep.

I'm sure your Aunty will have a lovely weekend being with you whatever you decide to do. Mum's the word..or not


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Morning, sort of sunny here this morning. I still feel tired…had an okay sleep I think. I ate too much dinner as my lasagne was so yummy, so felt too full.

We are off to do a different parkrun this morning, as a pal of husband’s is getting married today so it’s his wedding day run  Then we shall go to Costco, as it’s only about 20 minutes from there, and stock up on everything.

After that I have no idea what we will do today, probably a quiet weekend for us. Don’t forget to do something that you brings you joy today.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Good Morning  
Still too hot last night for a decent night's sleep so not fully awake yet - hoping coffee will perk me up !

Finally filled my car up yesterday - it's not until you see the final total that you realise just how much the cost of fuel has risen ! Back in May it cost me £49, yesterday it was £60 Luckily I only have a Peugeot 108 that is very economical to run plus the majority of my runs are short and fairly local so it only needs refuelling every 2-3 months.

A small top up shop today and then laundry and some gardening - if it doesn't get too hot and my back holds out ! Lily's gone for her usual early morning walk around her "estate" but will soon be back in to snooze away most of her day !



Mrs Funkin said:


> We are off to do a different parkrun this morning, as a pal of husband’s is getting married today so it’s his wedding day run


 Well that's a new one - Parkrun on your wedding day ? Hope he recovers enough to say his vows


----------



## Charity

Good morning folks. @Bertie'sMum, you're right, it was still hot last night. I did have a good night for a change however.

Woke up this morning partly and could swear my OH was standing by the side of my bed so must have brought me a cup of tea but when I fully came to, no tea and when I asked him, he said no he hadn't been by my bed. Spooky...who was it then? 😮

At least there was no furball to greet me this morning...hooray! Talking of distasteful things, OH was emptying the waste bin yesterday and he said to me 'could you clear these up?' and what had fallen out of the bin bag.....maggots! Lots of them. Nasty, squirmy, white little maggots crawling all over the floor. 😝😝 I get all the best jobs. 😊

I did get quite a bit of gardening done yesterday which was good. Must catch up on a few chores today, I've got a bit lazy in the hot weather.

Here comes the sun so best be off on my doggie walk.

Have a good day.


----------



## Willow_Warren

Good morning!
I slept badly and woke up with a dead fly on my bed 

watered the garden already and just about to weigh out the ingredients for a Mary Berry white chocolate and strawberry traybake!

heading off to horse riding in a bit and hopefully that will put me in a better mood.

Hannah x


----------



## Cully

Good Morning folks, looking nice outside and max temp today is only 22°, yay!
Slept quite well which surprised me as I dozed off in my chair after dinner last night and didn't expect to drop off so easily later.
Have to go to Tesco for a few bits not in my delivery. Then try and fix my door curtain which keeps falling down.
I've got some space saver hangers coming later. I want to use the space in the airing cupboard as I'm sure I can fit quite a bit in. Hopefully it will be more permanent than the bit of string I've used for years  .

@Mrs Funkin , glad you're having a well deserved restful weekend.
How is a wedding day run different from a regular run??

@Willow_Warren , hmm, chocolate and strawberry traybake. Sounds scrummy.
Maybe your deceased fly was a casualty of a cat splat!!

Ooh @Charity , how weird and definitely spooky👻. Would have been friendlier if it had brought a cuppa though.
Eek, maggots, made me lol. My son complains about bin juice but never thinks of dealing with it himself







.
Hope you and Purdey had a fun walk.

@Bertie'sMum , £££ blimey! I was talking to one of the regular carers who comes here and she was saying how difficult she's finding it to put fuel in her car. She's seriously considering having to scale down how many cases she has, which would be a terrible shame.
Misty obviously had the same idea as Lily as she's just come back from inspecting her territory and is demanding her second breakfast😼. I haven't even had any yet!
Hope you have a relaxing day.

Right, time to get up or nothing will get done.
Have a great weekend whatever you're all doing.


----------



## BarneyBobCat

My car is costing me £90 a fill now. And its a sports car so the efficiency is appalling 

Anyhoo, its Saturday and Im on holiday for a week! Mr and Mrs BNC are heading into Newcastle to meet my family for lunch, many drinks will be had!


----------



## Cully

BarneyBobCat said:


> My car is costing me £90 a fill now. And its a sports car so the efficiency is appalling
> 
> Anyhoo, its Saturday and Im on holiday for a week! Mr and Mrs BNC are heading into Newcastle to meet my family for lunch, many drinks will be had!


Enjoy, hope you don't feel too awful come Monday


----------



## Ali71

Good Morning 
We had a lovely day at the wedding yesterday, the weather was fabulous - not too warm, just right, not too sunny but bright. Nice relaxed day. We were there from 11.30 - 3.30, then home for a couple of hours to see the cats and get freshened up, answer some emails and calls - back out at 6 for fish and chip supper and drinks. Not a late night, home and in bed by 10 with the cats 😆 there were only about 15 of us sitting round, it was so informal.

This morning I was woken early then slept again until 6 so decided to come into work for a few hours until lunchtime. I did most of the housework Thursday and I'm on top of the laundry (not the ironing mind) so we will relax this afternoon and enjoy just sitting about. Tomorrow we have a barbecue for my friends 50th in the afternoon, it's supposed to get really warm again here eeek. We aren't normally this busy on a weekend! I may have Monday off to compensate  

@BarneyBobCat enjoy your lunch and beverages! 
@Cully it gets called bin juice here as well, bleurghhhh. 
@Bertie'sMum Yep I noticed the fuel difference and so did OH - used to be about £50 to fill my car up (Ecoboost 1.0 Ford so not a guzzler). Costs me nearly that for 3/4 a tank the other day.
@Mrs Funkin enjoy your run in the different location 
@Willow_Warren happy Baking! 

Enjoy your Saturdays everyone x


----------



## Ali71

@Charity I am the same in the hot weather, housework just feels like too much! Glad to hear you slept better and bonus no hairball to clear up  x


----------



## urbantigers

Morning! Just  I had to have a lie in this morning. I scrapped my zoo day yesterday as the forecast was for rain all day and it pretty much did. Eased off a bit in the afternoon but it wouldn’t have been much fun. Temps of 14. 36 on Tuesday, 14 yesterday crazy. No wonder us Brits are always talking about the weather.

I woke again to Mosi being quietly annoying, shortly followed by Kito being loudly annoying. Managed to stay in bed until 5.40 and back in bed b 6.10. I would have had a lie in yesterday but I’d already showered and dressed by the time I decided no to go to the zoo. 

@Bertie'sMum it cost me £85 to fill my car the other day and it wasn’t empty to start with. Scary. I pay at pump so that I don’t have to hoist the scooter out to go and pay, and there is £99 limit. I wondered how long before I can no longer fill up in one go 🙄

no real plans today as there is no sun and it looks cool. I need to go outside to get an idea of the temperature. I find it hard to work out what to wear when the weather is so changeable.

have a nice day everyone!


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Cully said:


> Enjoy, hope you don't feel too awful come Monday
> View attachment 575003


Monday?! How much do you think I'm going to drink!!! I do plan to bbq tomorrow actually so may be topping up


----------



## lymorelynn

Good morning.
My guests have left to board their ship in Southampton - the weather looks lovely for the trip. Mum's ashes are in a special, sealed, biodegradable box to comply with maritime laws but I was able to write a farewell message on there - had to be in pencil. I wanted to send a rose from my garden but that's not allowed on board. My sister is keeping me updated and was actually rather lovely yesterday - she can be difficult 🙄. She only knew a few days ago that our nephew was going too.
First time ever, none of the cats were bothered about visitors 👍
Today's chores are done, cooked breakfast for everyone, BBQ cleaned from last night even so I'm now just relaxing with a cuppa while Mr. L has gone for a walk and to collect his monthly medications.
The wedding sounds so lovely @Ali71
@BarneyBobCat just think of the hangover before you have one too many 😁
Have a lovely weekend everyone 🙂


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Charity said:


> @Bertie'sMum, tell your sister to expect a long wait to get it back, mine and OH's took about 2 months.


My sister rang this morning to day that her new licence had just arrived - I only did the online application on Thursday !!


----------



## Charity

Bertie'sMum said:


> My sister rang this morning to day that her new licence had just arrived - I only did the online application on Thursday !!


That was very quick, times must have changed. 



lymorelynn said:


> Good morning.
> My guests have left to board their ship in Southampton - the weather looks lovely for the trip. Mum's ashes are in a special, sealed, biodegradable box to comply with maritime laws but I was able to write a farewell message on there - had to be in pencil. I wanted to send a rose from my garden but that's not allowed on board. My sister is keeping me updated and was actually rather lovely yesterday - she can be difficult 🙄. She only knew a few days ago that our nephew was going too.
> First time ever, none of the cats were bothered about visitors 👍
> Today's chores are done, cooked breakfast for everyone, BBQ cleaned from last night even so I'm now just relaxing with a cuppa while Mr. L has gone for a walk and to collect his monthly medications.
> The wedding sounds so lovely @Ali71
> @BarneyBobCat just think of the hangover before you have one too many 😁
> Have a lovely weekend everyone 🙂



I'm glad you managed to contribute Lynn, hope that makes you feel better. My friend's Dad was buried at sea, there are quite a lot of rules and regulations about doing it aren't there? Anyway, think positive - you aren't going to feel seasick today. Well done the pusscats for being brave.

@Ali71, glad you enjoyed the wedding 

@BarneyBobCat, you will rue the day young man


----------



## Cully

BarneyBobCat said:


> Monday?! How much do you think I'm going to drink!!! I do plan to bbq tomorrow actually so may be topping up


Well I did think you might imbibe a little tomorrow too


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Heh we were saying @Bertie'sMum that if we were getting married now, rather than all those years ago, we would definitely have done a parkrun on our wedding morning  @Cully no difference except the getting married bit, otherwise just like a plain old day.

We also saw an old friend we haven’t seen in years. First met him when D was training for his first Ironman back in 2008. It was totally unexpected and made me feel a bit teary.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hahaha! Just for @SbanR here’s our Costco cereal purchase….hopefully that should last husband until the end of September!


----------



## GingerNinja

Sorry missed today, felt rubbish.

@Mrs Funkin if hubbie likes crunchy nut cornflakes you must make him peanut butter cookies (only ingredients are PB, egg and sugar) because they taste just like them!


----------



## huckybuck

Morning all!! Or is it goodnight!!

Busy day today. Mr HB was off to golf so we decided to go to the Chiltern Open Air Museum which I’d never been to before, yet it’s basically at the back of our garden.

For those who don’t know it’s a field with random buildings of interest from the chilterns that have been donated to the museum so they have been picked up and dumped all in one place. It’s a bit shabby and could do with some investment really but makes a nice afternoon walk. Think Black Country Museum but not as posh. 

After that we popped in to my gym where I have physio and go swimming etc - it’s actually an OAP retirement village but it’s fab. If you have read the Thursday Murder Club it’s like that lol!

There’s a lovely bar/restaurant and terrace with views to a lake so we had a late lunch and glass of wine. 
Back home Mr HB was celebrating a golf win and we christened his new BBQ. 

Just getting into bed knackered lol!!

Not sure what we’ll do tomorrow yet but will decide in the morning.

Took a couple of pics of my favourite building and a friend I made called Nanny!!!


































I’ll prob be late to the thread tomorrow again so have a good day everyone!!


----------



## bluesunbeam

huckybuck said:


> Took a couple of pics of my favourite building


 I was friends with a couple who lived in one of those prefabs in the 80's. It was the coldest and hottest building, depending on the season, that i have ever been in and was council house accommodation. It was one of about ten that made up a small estate in Littlewick Green, an area on the A4 on the outskirts of Maidenhead. I always assumed that they were emergency housing put up post world war 2 but never found out for sure. Perhaps you could fill in the details for me huckybuck. As soon as i scrolled down to that picture i could smell Pernod and picture Richard and Christine sitting in their little garden getting happily sloshed on that vile stuff


----------



## Charity

huckybuck said:


> Morning all!! Or is it goodnight!!
> 
> Busy day today. Mr HB was off to golf so we decided to go to the Chiltern Open Air Museum which I’d never been to before, yet it’s basically at the back of our garden.
> 
> For those who don’t know it’s a field with random buildings of interest from the chilterns that have been donated to the museum so they have been picked up and dumped all in one place. It’s a bit shabby and could do with some investment really but makes a nice afternoon walk. Think Black Country Museum but not as posh.
> 
> After that we popped in to my gym where I have physio and go swimming etc - it’s actually an OAP retirement village but it’s fab. If you have read the Thursday Murder Club it’s like that lol!
> 
> There’s a lovely bar/restaurant and terrace with views to a lake so we had a late lunch and glass of wine.
> Back home Mr HB was celebrating a golf win and we christened his new BBQ.
> 
> Just getting into bed knackered lol!!
> 
> Not sure what we’ll do tomorrow yet but will decide in the morning.
> 
> Took a couple of pics of my favourite building and a friend I made called Nanny!!!
> 
> View attachment 575070
> 
> View attachment 575068
> 
> View attachment 575069
> 
> View attachment 575071
> 
> 
> I’ll prob be late to the thread tomorrow again so have a good day everyone!!


My goodness, its a very long time since I've seen prefabs. We had lots near us when I was growing up, they were the brainchild of Winston Churchill after the War when there were not the supplies and money available to build ordinary housing but I don't think his whole plan worked as they eventually became more expensive to build than they realised. They were all the same colour, green, with the famous 'magnolia' paint interior. 

Half the population had those ducks on their walls, I know our next door neighbours did. 😏

I love your friend Nanny @huckybuck


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Good Morning  
Still too hot at night and it looks like it's warming up again during the day !

Expecting an amazon delivery at some point (ink cartridges for my printer) so don't plan on going anywhere today. The plan is to get my laundry done and to do some outstanding housework chores.

I too clearly remember pre-fabs - they were surprisingly spacious inside and it's only recently that the remaining few "disappeared" (they were originally planned to last 10 years !). It's been suggested that something similar should be built now to help resolve the housing crisis - they can be erected quickly and would be cheaper to build than conventional housing. 

Lily's doing her usual "I'm here and want my breakfast NOW" meowing so I'd better go and see to Madam. Hope everyone has a good day whatever you end up doing


----------



## Charity

Good morning. Why do I always wake up on Sundays early when I'd love a lie-in. Think my last one was in 1996.  
Up at 5.30 just in case I could catch Toppy having a furball moment and avoid decorating the carpet with it. Bet the little devil doesn't do one this morning. 

Bit of a topsy turvy day yesterday. My stepson who lives abroad informed us on Friday he was coming over next week for a visit, we haven't seen him since Christmas 2019. 🙁 He then decided yesterday he wouldn't come because it would be too expensive. Must admit I did wonder why he chose this month when there's so much travel chaos and its the height of the season. So, I suggested he come in October when it will be his 50th birthday, though he looks about 35, its in the genes. His Dad was young when he was born I might add. Still, it makes you feel old.  I did feel sorry for my OH as I know how much he was looking forward to seeing him after so long.

I managed to get quite a lot done yesterday so today will hopefully have a quiet day. Good news, I managed to comfortably get into all the dresses I haven't been able to wear over the last ten years which cheered me enormously.  One or two of them still had labels on would you believe! 

It's a gloomy old morning here at the moment but maybe the sun will shine on us later. Off to find some energy for the dog walk and have a cuppa.

Have a jolly and peaceful Sunday everyone


----------



## Mrs Funkin

GingerNinja said:


> Sorry missed today, felt rubbish.
> 
> @Mrs Funkin if hubbie likes crunchy nut cornflakes you must make him peanut butter cookies (only ingredients are PB, egg and sugar) because they taste just like them!


I shall check that out, thanks GN


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Morning team  

Sunny and breezy here. I was awake much too much in the night - first time at 11:45 for ages (don’t you hate when you think you’ve been asleep for hours and it’s not even midnight?). Then awake for 90 minutes from just before 4am. So consequently I was dozing when husband said Oscar wanted his tablets at 6:45.

Need to go for a run but don’t know if I can be bothered. Not quite yet, anyway, that’s for sure. I am going to make a mini roast dinner later as I’ve got a small chicken in the freezer and I really fancy a roast. Plus Oscar likes roast chicken 

I have been very frivolous and bought two new dresses @Charity - one I wanted back in March in Sainsbugs but it sold out in milliseconds and obviously someone must have returned one the other day, as there it was, in a size 14. I knew it had gone in the sale but there wasn’t a sale sticker on it but I beeped it and it was half price. So I had to. I also bought a dress in Next that I loved when I saw it - not in the sale! Husband laughed as he said I never buy full price anything (I never feel I can justify it to be fair). You must love a frock as much as I do - my actual favourite frock is one I bought back in 1998 when I was a shop girl at Next. We were all allowed to put five things aside that we wanted in the sale when the “sale lists” came in, so that they didn’t sell beforehand. That was one of mine. It’s still going strong! Not bad for 24 years  I’m very pleased for you that you now have a whole new wardrobe without any outlay. Blimey, that was a lot of waffle about frocks, sorry!

I have got lots of things I should and could be doing. Not sure I will manage everything today though. I shall start by setting off some washing  Exciting, huh?

Have a great Sunday everybody. Hope your head isn’t too poorly @BarneyBobCat - keep the alcohol levels topped up today and you’ll be grand


----------



## Charity

Mrs Funkin said:


> Morning team
> 
> Sunny and breezy here. I was awake much too much in the night - first time at 11:45 for ages (don’t you hate when you think you’ve been asleep for hours and it’s not even midnight?). Then awake for 90 minutes from just before 4am. So consequently I was dozing when husband said Oscar wanted his tablets at 6:45.
> 
> Need to go for a run but don’t know if I can be bothered. Not quite yet, anyway, that’s for sure. I am going to make a mini roast dinner later as I’ve got a small chicken in the freezer and I really fancy a roast. Plus Oscar likes roast chicken
> 
> I have been very frivolous and bought two new dresses @Charity - one I wanted back in March in Sainsbugs but it sold out in milliseconds and obviously someone must have returned one the other day, as there it was, in a size 14. I knew it had gone in the sale but there wasn’t a sale sticker on it but I beeped it and it was half price. So I had to. I also bought a dress in Next that I loved when I saw it - not in the sale! Husband laughed as he said I never buy full price anything (I never feel I can justify it to be fair). You must love a frock as much as I do - my actual favourite frock is one I bought back in 1998 when I was a shop girl at Next. We were all allowed to put five things aside that we wanted in the sale when the “sale lists” came in, so that they didn’t sell beforehand. That was one of mine. It’s still going strong! Not bad for 24 years  I’m very pleased for you that you now have a whole new wardrobe without any outlay. Blimey, that was a lot of waffle about frocks, sorry!
> 
> I have got lots of things I should and could be doing. Not sure I will manage everything today though. I shall start by setting off some washing  Exciting, huh?
> 
> Have a great Sunday everybody. Hope your head isn’t too poorly @BarneyBobCat - keep the alcohol levels topped up today and you’ll be grand


Let's see the new frocks then @Mrs Funkin. 

I'm out with a friend tomorrow for coffee so I shall wear one of mine. I had to ditch one which is so pretty but is now baggy so that will have to go in the charity bag. It's one I've never worn either. I was showing my OH when I put them on and there's one I wore to a wedding some years back which I love and all he could say was 'I never liked that one'. Oh, make me feel good why don't you! 😏 Took this from a photo in a frame so not very good.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Pah! Men! I once bought a skirt that every time I put it on to wear, himself pulled a face…so I never wore it.

Here are the frocks @Charity


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Gggrrrr, the photo posting isn’t as easy any longer….


----------



## Charity

Lovely, is that your favourite colour @Mrs Funkin 

It annoys me that we let ourselves be influenced by our OH's. Even if I absolutely adore something, if he says it won't suit me or its too young for me...get that a bit nowadays 😏, its blighted so I often don't buy it, whereas if its furnishings or something I just go ahead whether he likes it or not.


----------



## GingerNinja

Good morning gang.

Look at all the lovely summery frocks, lovely! 

@huckybuck I simply love goats! Such funny little creatures.
There were lots of prefabs in Nunhead/Peckham where my nan lived that were still there in the late 80's. I expect they have been knocked down for luxury flats now as the houses down that road now go for £1m+ and the cemetery has been revamped... When I was young it was like a jungle and we had many adventures in there! My mum told me off for bringing home a handful of the coloured glass stones that were on top of the graves 😱. I was only about 8 because it was at a time when we were allowed out on our own as long as we took the dog with us! Oh, and one memory I have of that time is picking blackberries down the adjacent road and white dog poo 😂

Back to the present.... It's going to be hot, hot, hot again today (really fed up with it now) so I doubt that I will be doing much this afternoon. I will try and get as many chores done this morning.

Everything is dead or dying here, even trees are dropping their leaves 😢 if you have rain, please send it this way.

Enjoy your days xx


----------



## BarneyBobCat

I had a great day out, still feel a little tipsy to be honest but will be topping up at lunchtime! Hiccup


----------



## lymorelynn

Good morning 🙂 
Loving the dresses @Charity and @Mrs Funkin 👍 I'm a frock lady too and also with a critical husband who says things like 'I'm not keen but get it if you want' Kiss of death that one 🙄 
Sorry your stepson won't be able to make it @Charity but I hope he'll be able to come later in the year. My daughter was 50 last month so I know about them making you feel old 🤣
Love the museum photos @huckybuck . My godmother lived in a prefab for several years when I was growing up. 
Saying goodbye to mum at 10 this morning 😔
Hope everyone has a lovely day 🙂


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Those liking the open air museum should check out Beamish - its brilliant! We go quite regularly for a walk round as the tickets are an annual pass:




__





Home - Beamish


Beamish is a world famous open air museum, telling the story of life in North East England during the 1820s, 1900s, 1940s and 1950s.




www.beamish.org.uk


----------



## Mrs Funkin

@huckybuck I was instantly transported to my great granny’s house with those photos. I’d love that dressing table in my house.

@Charity I do love a colour and a crazy print. I know polka dots aren’t crazy but pink dots on red is a bit daft  I’d say my favourite colours are coral/orange, pink, green, red. I don’t often go for blue - and if I do it’s more the turquoise end of the spectrum. I do love a mad pattern.

I feel the same about husband’s opinion on clothes…I annoy myself that I let his opinion matter. It’s me wearing the blooming thing!


----------



## Bertie'sMum

GingerNinja said:


> Look at all the lovely summery frocks, lovely!


I'm really a jeans / trousers type of girl (with the occasional skirt !) but last week thought I ought to have at least one summer dress in my wardrobe - found this one in my local garden centre. As you can see from the label still being attached I haven't worn it yet (and tbh don't know when or where I will wear it ) but as it was reduced to a bargain half price I went ahead and got it anyway










Now I just need some sandals to go with it !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Charity

Bertie'sMum said:


> I'm really a jeans / trousers type of girl (with the occasional skirt !) but last week thought I ought to have at least one summer dress in my wardrobe - found this one in my local garden centre. As you can see from the label still being attached I haven't worn it yet (and tbh don't know when or where I will wear it ) but as it was reduced to a bargain half price I went ahead and got it anyway
> 
> View attachment 575090
> 
> 
> Now I just need some sandals to go with it !!!!!!!!!!


Lovely colour @Bertie's Mum


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I like just popping a frock on for any old reason! Out for lunch? Meeting a pal for coffee? All good reasons for a frock


----------



## BarneyBobCat

I don't have the legs for a frock


----------



## urbantigers

Morning! Can’t believe I’m the first! 

lovely frocks, ladies. I don’t do dresses I’m afraid. Think the last time I wore one was in 1986. Although my friend and me are thinking of booking the champagne afternoon tea at Tatton next year, so I might need one for that!

I am typing this with one finger as Mosi is on my lap. Not sure why I’m cuddling him as he was a PITA last night. I was all set for a good night with fresh bedding and new PJs. But Mosi woke me at 3.45 causing havoc. He also woke Kito who was vocal with his displeasure. They then settled until 4.50 although I got no more sleep as I was expecting one or the other to start up at any time. Mosi went on the rampage again in the bedroom and 10 minutes later Kito burst into song. Thanks boys - first day back at work after a few days off and I already feel knackered. I’ve also got awful pain in my neck/shoulder and am not sure I’ll be able to use a mouse all day.

oh, and have I mentioned it‘s dark and wet?! Happy Monday!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well @urbantigers Mosi obviously shouted loudly enough to rouse Oscar join in the fun as he started at 3:45 as well! It carried on for an hour, he wouldn’t eat the food he had (which he generally eats) so I didn’t get him anything else. Though with hindsight now I feel like a zombie again, maybe I should have done. What to do sometimes, eh? I’ve just chucked £1.10 worth of food down the loo. In actuality it costs more as the boy won’t eat every Whiskas flavour, that’s just the cost of a Sheba tray and a Whiskas pouch.

It’s grey and windy. My legs are killing me. I still need to do some jobs I didn’t do yesterday as it was too hot. Today I probably just won’t be bothered, not feeling the chores love currently.

I realised yesterday that in the next four weeks I’m only working five days. I’ve got annual leave as nobody wants August leave in my department as nobody on a perm contract has school age children. I’m pleased I’ve only got five days, I’m a bit over it at the moment! I generally don’t feel so pleased about leave - because I do ten hour days and only work nine of them in a four week block (though with all the price increases I might have to do more!) I do get much more time away than at work. However, it’s been very full on recently, so my brain wants a rest.

Right. Must think about getting sorted for a run. Only a short one this morning - and it might be really short if I get going and it’s too much for my leggies!

Happy Monday everyone. Hope we will get a bit of rain to try to help the lawn and husband wants to put the Summer fertiliser on it but hasn’t been able to as you have to do it post a couple of episodes of rain. I dunno


----------



## Willow_Warren

Not sure I can muster a “good” morning!!

logged into my computer at 5.30 to get emails checked after a week off… (and make sure I didn’t need to be in the office) that’s the worst thing about taking time off… I now spend half the time fearing what I’ll come back to!! I’ve almost made my way through them now with a long list If things I need to look into. (Corrected a couple of things that were done wrong already).

now… I really should get out of my dressing gown into some kind of normal clothes before 8am (or just hide back under the covers… one of the two)


----------



## Jojomomo

Morning all, can't believe it's Monday again already! My two are currently well behaved during the night and into the early hours, they like lie ins too! Boots will sometimes disturb me by purring next to my head but I can't be cross with her for that! Thorin has been curling up against me on top of the covers in the warmer weather, he will go underneath when it's colder. 

I didn't manage my usual catch up on sleep over the weekend so am a bit tired, could also be covid after effects. Hoping for a smooth day at work 🤞 Hope everyone has a good one 😊


----------



## Charity

Sounds like there's a lot of sleep deprivation about amongst cat folks😀 and I'm no different. 

Good morning from groggy me. 😒 Didn't get to sleep for ages last night then kept waking up what seemed like every half hour or so. 😝 Got up later than usual which meant my doggie walk was late too. It was slight purgatory as my body hasn't had any fuel beforehand, one highlight is the kids aren't at school now so it was much quieter than usual.

I'm taking my friend out for coffee this morning. She had a stroke during the pandemic which affected her speech and memory so I have to do most of the talking. What's new my OH would say. 😋

Sainsburys shop coming at lunchtime.

The cats went out first thing but there was the sound of a cat fight coming from next door so Toppy got worried and rushed off to the fence to peer through the hole and see what was going on.

Bunty found something fascinating indoors and was avidly fixated on it, then she nearly jumped off all fours when it moved. She just kept looking at it instead of doing her duty and catching it whatever it was. 🙄 Thankfully today though no loud early meowing or furballs...hooray!

It's very blustery today and we may be due some rain later, that would be nice.

Have a good Monday everyone 😀


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Hungover and tired here. Topping up yesterday wasn't wise. So its a long bike ride today to recover - weather isn't great but it could be a lot worse


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Good Morning  
Not sure what I'm gong to be doing today yet - probably the last of my laundry and maybe a stint deadheading in the garden. So much has been adversely affected by the hot weather - despite regular watering most evenings my hydrangeas and some of my shrubs have really suffered and I've only got straw instead of grass  We've had no rain (apart from a couple of 5 minute showers) for the last 2 months at least - could really do with an extended period of daily steady downpours ! But I suspect it's going to be September before we get anything worthwhile.

@Charity - snap ! I went to bed about 10 last night - then woke just after 12 and didn't get back to sleep till about 5 Fed up with these continuing hot nights - falling asleep in front of the TV in the afternoons/evenings doesn't help either, I'm so tired


----------



## GingerNinja

Good morning.

I was really hot last night so also had a rubbish sleep. Should be nearly 10 degrees cooler today thank god. We too had rain last night... for all of 1 minute!

Working a normal week again, busy because it's coming up to month end so I must crack on but I'm lacking motivation (in everything at the moment!). My little baby boy is hopefully, finally exchanging contracts on his first flat tomorrow/Wednesday 🤞 goodness me that has been a very long and stressful 6 months, hopefully once that is done it will be one less thing for me to worry about... well at least for a couple of weeks before I start worrying about him paying for everything 

Have a nice day peeps x


----------



## Ali71

Morning 
A lovely weekend socially but I don't feel rested at all 😶Saturday afternoon and evening was the only time we really sat still! The barbecue Sunday was cancelled due to my friend's husband (the host) testing positive so my poor friend who is 50 today missed out on her big celebrations  Bl**y covid!! However, some of us still got together for tea and cake so all was not lost.

@GingerNinja we had a teeny amount of rain here as well, not enough to wet the ground much at all.Thankfully cooler here and a bit breezy.
@urbantigers hope you manage to keep awake for work (and no more shoulder pain)
@Mrs Funkin it's really hard when they are fussy - I quite often mix half a pouch each of Sheba/Felix and it does tend to go down the hatch 
@Willow_Warren i know what you mean - I only took a few hours off on Friday and spent ages catching up. You'll get there!!
@Charity I hope you enjoy your coffee and chat with your friend. You did make me laugh about Toppy looking through the spyhole!

Enjoy the fresher feel folks x


----------



## huckybuck

Morning all just about!!!

Aunty P is heading home today. We’ve had a really nice time. I took her for a long walk yesterday around the village (something we prob wouldn’t have been able to do with Nanny). Then last night went to a lovely Italian restaurant for dinner. Back home and played millionaire, drank too much wine and had a lateish night!!! 

It’s been a lovely time but could definitely do with a rest and detox.

Mum phoned me yesterday so told her Aunty P was here and heard her voice change. No repercussions yet but I suspect I’ll get a stroppy text later or tomorrow once she knows Aunty has left. 

I’ll try to catch up with all I’ve missed later. Got to say goodbye and do a bit of tidying up this afternoon! 

Have a good day all.


----------



## ewelsh

Afternoon


Loving the dresses, I too like a dress if going out but tend to live in wellington boots or crocs 🤣 My husband is pretty good with my clothes, but I tend to not like his comment of “ ummmm do I need to buy you running trainers first” 😳 

Thinking of you today @lymorelynn xxxx
Glad you had a nice weekend with aunty P @huckybuck 

Not much on today, dry cleaners, dreaded post office and worse my Library books are very late, so I will have a right telling off today 😑


have a cool day everyone and good sleep to all night owls x


----------



## BarneyBobCat

30mile bike ride has just about finished me off, feel ready for bed zzzzzzzz


----------



## Charity

My friend and I had someone join us for coffee this morning. He sat next to my bag on the floor for a while then hopped up on the top of the other chair at our table and sat there for a good five minutes. In fact we left before he did. He wasn't a bit bothered about the people or chatter going on around him......or her. 








.


----------



## Tigermoon

Afternoon all. 

Well after an entire weekend of prepping for a possible new but bigger bed, which involved taking down and cleaning almost 60 rosettes, then taking down and resiting the frame that they hung on before replacing them all, along with having to completely reorganise the office which was their new home, I've realised that it was all a complete waste of time after visiting the bed shop. Don't manufacturers realise how tiny the rooms are in modern houses? I just wanted a small double but they all come with big head and footboards that add an extra 4+ inches to the normal length! Still, I suppose it's good to have shredded all that old paperwork and I have saved myself a huge amount of money too. Always a silver lining ... I think


----------



## Mrs Funkin

What about a small double divan @Tigermoon ? Something like this? Then you can add a headboard if you want to - or even get a faux headboard that just goes on the wall and looks like a headboard but isn't attached to the bed:






Classic Divan Base | Dreams


Our Classic Divan Base gives you a firm foundation for your mattress and comes with sturdy single wheel castors for easy movement. Shop now.




www.dreams.co.uk





On the plus side, you've had a good old tidy


----------



## Tigermoon

Mrs Funkin said:


> What about a small double divan @Tigermoon ? Something like this? Then you can add a headboard if you want to - or even get a faux headboard that just goes on the wall and looks like a headboard but isn't attached to the bed:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Classic Divan Base | Dreams
> 
> 
> Our Classic Divan Base gives you a firm foundation for your mattress and comes with sturdy single wheel castors for easy movement. Shop now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dreams.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the plus side, you've had a good old tidy


Yes, it was Dreams I went too. I need under bed storage so was looking at their small double ottomans. I currently have draws under my single divan, but an ottoman gives more storage space than drawers do. 

I might go through my drawers and see what can go to the loft instead in order to see if I can get a much smaller bedside chest of drawers (it would need to be considerably narrower) but I'm not holding out much hope really. But as you say, I've had a good old tidy which is never a bad thing 🙂


----------



## Mrs Funkin

The other thing you could do @Tigermoon - which my Mum had to do to fit in a double bed and two small bedsides in their bedroom - was to cut out a piece of skirting board each side.

I do love a house challenge  Send us the measurements and what you'd like and let's see what we can figure out, hehe. Two heads and all that...


----------



## huckybuck

What about a day bed with a trundle @Tigermoon?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Morning, grey here but pleasant enough.

Small boy ate a whole pouch of food through the night, starting at 1am, so didn’t shout the house down at 3am, which is good as I’d not gone to sleep until midnight. Woke up just before 6. Not looking forward to today at work for some reason, dunno why.

Made a chicken curry in the slow cooker for tea tonight, so that’s good. I can’t face ever cooking when I get in at the earliest 7.10pm, if I’ve literally left on time and had no traffic. The thought of starting to cook then, no thanks.

Hope everybody has a super day.


----------



## urbantigers

Good morning! Shout out to Kito Kitten who was actually a good boy this morning. No shouting whatsoever  I’m shocked. He did make up for it at bedtime last night when he yelled the place down. It was only 10pm so I told him to fill his boots and get it out of his system. Unfortunately I woke at 3am needing the loo, which I don’t normally, and had to disturb them both in order to get out of bed. I did take a perverse pleasure in the fact that I woke them and not the other way around Back to sleep and then I woke at 5am without any feline assistance. Mosi was clambering over my work laptop but otherwise behaving and he came back to bed for a cuddle. Kito got up but didn’t make a peep. I got up at 5.30 and there was still no noise. I started to wonder whether Kito was unwell but no, he’s fine. I’d like to think he’s turned over a new leaf but I suspect normal service will be resumed tomorrow.

Early morning shenanigans are my cross to bear and I am fortunate in that they are not food fussy. Kito in particular will eat anything. I sympathise with those of you who have food battles.

it’s dark and wet outside again. Anyone who needs rain is welcome to some of mine - it’s rained almost non stop since Friday. I’ve not yet planted the plants I bought at Tatton on Thursday as it’s been too wet.


----------



## Cully

urbantigers said:


> Good morning! Shout out to Kito Kitten who was actually a good boy this morning. No shouting whatsoever  I’m shocked. He did make up for it at bedtime last night when he yelled the place down. It was only 10pm so I told him to fill his boots and get it out of his system. Unfortunately I woke at 3am needing the loo, which I don’t normally, and had to disturb them both in order to get out of bed. I did take a perverse pleasure in the fact that I woke them and not the other way around Back to sleep and then I woke at 5am without any feline assistance. Mosi was clambering over my work laptop but otherwise behaving and he came back to bed for a cuddle. Kito got up but didn’t make a peep. I got up at 5.30 and there was still no noise. I started to wonder whether Kito was unwell but no, he’s fine. I’d like to think he’s turned over a new leaf but I suspect normal service will be resumed tomorrow.
> 
> Early morning shenanigans are my cross to bear and I am fortunate in that they are not food fussy. Kito in particular will eat anything. I sympathise with those of you who have food battles.
> 
> it’s dark and wet outside again. Anyone who needs rain is welcome to some of mine - it’s rained almost non stop since Friday. I’ve not yet planted the plants I bought at Tatton on Thursday as it’s been too wet.


Don't look a gift horse in the mouth, as they say. When they go quiet they're usually plotting something so enjoy the silence while you can 😼 😧.
Rain? Yes please. It's rained here too but I think a bit more would be welcome. The ground is so hard it needs a good soaking.💦 Hope you manage to get those plants er........planted!!


----------



## Cully

Mrs Funkin said:


> Morning, grey here but pleasant enough.
> 
> Small boy ate a whole pouch of food through the night, starting at 1am, so didn’t shout the house down at 3am, which is good as I’d not gone to sleep until midnight. Woke up just before 6. Not looking forward to today at work for some reason, dunno why.
> 
> Made a chicken curry in the slow cooker for tea tonight, so that’s good. I can’t face ever cooking when I get in at the earliest 7.10pm, if I’ve literally left on time and had no traffic. The thought of starting to cook then, no thanks.
> 
> Hope everybody has a super day.


Good idea with the slow cooker, aren't they a blessing when you lead a busy life? So nice to come home to the smell of a home cooked meal.
The worst part for me is how heavy the pot is. I'm always worried about dropping it, even when empty.
Not that I lead a particularly busy life of course. Just use mine to cut down using my leccy cooker.
Hope you have a nice work day, despite your reservations atm.
Soft chin tickle for Oscar please🐱.


----------



## Cully

Tigermoon said:


> Yes, it was Dreams I went too. I need under bed storage so was looking at their small double ottomans. I currently have draws under my single divan, but an ottoman gives more storage space than drawers do.
> 
> I might go through my drawers and see what can go to the loft instead in order to see if I can get a much smaller bedside chest of drawers (it would need to be considerably narrower) but I'm not holding out much hope really. But as you say, I've had a good old tidy which is never a bad thing 🙂


I found under bed drawers a problem unless you can guarantee they won't be obstructed. It's a right pain when you have to move a side table i.e. just to open a drawer.
I found sliding doors much easier with access to lots of room although it still means kneeling on the floor to get 'right in there'.
Hope you find something useful.


----------



## Cully

@lymorelynn , hope everything went well yesterday xx


----------



## Ali71

Good Morning 😍 

Aww where's the 🤗 for @Mrs Funkin... that sounds like a very tricky (and long) day. I am so with you on the slow cooker, in the winter mine is in use most days with every kind of casserole, chilli, curry etc. There is nothing quite like walking in the house and sitting straight down to eat when you are tired and frazzled. Hope you have a good day x

I had a very early start to the day! Thanks to my bladder, my dodgy eyes and not setting the digital alarm clock properly, I read 13.30 (1.30am) as 3.30 and wondered why Milo hadn't stirred. I went into auto pilot, lights on, kettle on, then OH says WTH are you doing, it's 1.30 😂 Milo plodded through, "not yet buddy, in a bit".. and I slept again till he woke me at 3.15. Unfortunately I couldn't get back to sleep again for the third time so I did some stuff on my website and then went for a ride about 5.15. @GingerNinja it's a lot fresher here today (well, this morning anyway).
@urbantigers seems like everyone's routine is out of bonk this morning!! 
@Cully my slow cooker has an aluminium insert and is really lightweight. They also sell replacement inner pots so if it gets a bit scratched up then you don't have to buy a whole new thing. I have the Triggers Broom of slow cookers it has been reincarnated several times lol 

Busy day here at work so I'm going to get stuck in, wishing you all a beautiful Tuesday xx


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Good Morning  
I slept better last night 'cos it was cooler  but the downside is I've woken up with a sore and stiff back 'cos I must have stayed in one position too long  Cloudy at the moment and forecast to only be 19-20c - I can live with that  Especially as it's my gardener's day and there's quite a bit to do this afternoon !

So food shop this morning and gardener this afternoon and that's my day taken care of !

@Mrs Funkin hope your apprehension about work today is ill founded !


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Barney has been singing since around 5am quite unusual for him TBH. Really don't know what was up with him, he wasn't interested in food just lots of cuddles and head bumping. Typical he gets me up on a day off. Wet here - again typical as Im planning to go out for the day


----------



## huckybuck

Morning all. 
Slept like a drain last night even though I was absolutely knackered. Had my usual stress dream where I am back at work down route and somehow really late for pick up. Couldn’t dry my hair in time and my uniform was still in laundry and I hadn’t packed my suitcase….

Not sure what today will hold other than a few jobs and maybe a swim. I’d normally have physio but since she’s off I’m going to try to see one of the others only when I’m desperate. So a good stretch in the gym and a swim will have to suffice! 

Hope your day is ok Mrs F. Bet your dinner is scrummy when you get back.


----------



## Ali71

@huckybuck I had a horrible one on Sunday night. I dreamed that Suki got out (we were not in our normal environment) but there were black cats everywhere and I just couldn't find him 😭 Maybe it had something to do with Milo escaping the other night!
Hope no stress today and you enjoy your swim


----------



## Charity

Good morning which started gloomy and just a bit chilly out but is now cheering up. Oh yes, please send rain, I'm tired of watering the garden. 

I'm not going to mention sleep this morning...oh, I just have. 

Dog walk accomplished, met a few cats on the way today, Purdey doesn't bother too much about them, just gives them a stare and they stare back or occasionally swear at her. 🐱 

Yesterday, I saw that my neighbours' dogs who were taken in by a charity and put up for adoption were no longer on their website so I phoned to see if they had been adopted. The lady was a bit strange in hesitantly saying yes they had but she took my name and number and said someone would ring me back so, hoping, someone will today. 

Toppy and Bunty have been very good this morning, got up without any noise or furballs, had breakfast, went out, came back and are now sound asleep. Wish it was like that every day. 😀 I'm not talking to OH at the moment as he said something derogatory about Bunty. He knows he can always go and live somewhere else. 😠

I started watching the PM debate last night but it was the usual old slanging match so I turned over. 

I'm looking for a birthday present for a friend today, I got a couple of small things yesterday when I was out and I've seen some nice shoulder bags on Etsy so trying to decide which I like, or more importantly, which she will like. As I dither, that will probably take me up to lunchtime. 

I need to do some washing today too so, if you're sending me rain, please wait until later. 😋

Hope everyone has a good day 😀


----------



## huckybuck

I watched the debate and enjoyed it. I keep changing my mind over who to vote for. 

I thought Rishi was a bit of a bully talking over Liz. She’s gaining in confidence and seems a bit calmer. 

I am in a quandary over their economic policy though. I’m not sure I agree with reversing the NI rise as I don’t think it will make enough difference to peoples pay packets. She would be better off looking at other ways to help with the cost of living. 

I do agree with cutting corporation tax to encourage investment. 

Rishi is right that inflation really needs to be tackled. I wish they could be a bit closer in agreement with what they want to do. 

The one thing that is annoying me about Rishi is he keeps going on about leaving a better place for his kids and grandkids. I do wonder whether he’s more concerned about leaving a legacy than making life better for people now. 

Before last night I couldn’t see Liz as PM but I could now. Although whether she’d stay and win a GE I’m not sure.


----------



## BarneyBobCat

I don't want Rishi to win after the controversy of his wife avoiding paying tax on her millions.

Can't say I'm a fan of Lizzie but maybe best of a bad bunch


----------



## Tigermoon

Afternoon all.

Despite giving up on the new bed idea it has unfortunately given me the impetus to continue the clear out.

I hauled my bedside chest of draws out in order to access the under bed drawers so and sort those out. A lot of the stuff that was under there is destined for the bin if I can't find it a new home for it before the next bin day. A couple of items which had lain in there since long before covid19 raised its ugly head were moved into the display cabinets in the office (we originally hid loads of ornaments and other things as we had planned to sell the house, another long since shelved plan). My winter bedding has gone into the drawer I can't access with the bedside chest in place and other "likely to be used earlier" bedding was put into the other draw.

Of course moving the chest of drawers necessitated taking all the drawers out, so they also got a going through too, and a bag of stuff for the bin was collected.

There was one incident. While going through the chest of drawers, a feeble meow was heard. We ransacked the wardrobe, looked behind the open drawers in the chest, checked the pile of blankets at the bottom of the bed, but there was no sign of the increasingly anxious meowee. Finally we stood silent and I called out which was responded to by a tremulous squeak and we looked at the bed in horror as the realisation dawned. I heaved open the under bed drawer and started hauling out the bedding. It was at this point a rather frantic face started bobbing about at the back. A few more things removed and she was able to climb over the back of the drawer and out to safety. Neither of us had since her slip inside, and we had absolutely no idea she was there. It is a very good job those under bed drawers are so small so she wasn't crushed behind them. Perhaps it's a good job I'm not getting that ottoman after all!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I really like this thread. Thank you @ewelsh for starting it  

My day was interesting and challenging and I was also able to help some people (women and also a colleague). I always said that all I'd aim to do was one good thing each day - and I did lots more than one today. My dinner was delicious. I also have a portion for a lunch at work to go in the freezer. Honestly @Ali71 I don't know what I'd do without my slow cooker, though I must confess I think an Instant Pot will be bought as a replacement when my slow cooker goes kaput.

Now for football. Not that I am really watching it but it's on in the background.


----------



## GingerNinja

Good evening chaps.

I had a slow cooker, used it twice and managed to burn the contents once! I don't know if I had a dud, but even on slow it was bubbling away. Also what about browning stuff? I don't like boiled onions so do you soften in a pan first?
I like the idea but don't see how it can save me time and washing up!

I've had a rubbish work day, I get so frustrated with idiots and am now powerless to do anything about it as I'm not management anymore! I still try my best to try and get people to understand the wider picture their actions (or lack of) make, but I feel that it falls on deaf ears 

I was watching Luna a little while ago playing with a feather on the lawn 😂 I wish I could find a toy that she likes indoors because I feel like she wants to play with me but I can't do anything that she finds exciting 

Night, night my lovelies xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I literally put ingredients in the slow cooker, all raw, generally with a Schwartz packet mix (today's was a Slow Cooker Tikka Masala Schwartz mix) and if it's one that calls for water (rather than a tin of tomatoes) I don't put the amount of water it says, I use a bit less. If you really CBA with washing up, they even sell slow cooker liners, like a cake tin liner almost. 

Sorry your day was rubbish GN


----------



## huckybuck

Ooh the Lioness’ are doing us proud again!


----------



## GingerNinja

I can wash up one pot, I meant if I had to use a pan to brown/soften first, then it would be a pain 
Maybe I need to buy another one to try!


----------



## huckybuck

I like a slow cooker @GingerNinja but I think they can be a bit too hot (depending on the make). You really need to stir them towards the end of cooking if possible. I have one that’s got a high, low and warm setting now. I tend to start on high then turn to low. 

As for browning I don’t really mind unless it’s something like sausages. You could always cheat and use a tin of browned onions if you wanted! 

I’m like Mrs F and try to use slightly less water if there are a lot of veg that create water. But if it’s using lentils or similar you need the water to stop them burning. 

I have a really old crock pot that I love but cooks quite quickly and recently bought a swan that I like too.


----------



## SbanR

How do you use an Instant Pot @Mrs Funkin , similar to a slow cooker?


----------



## huckybuck

SbanR said:


> How do you use an Instant Pot @Mrs Funkin , similar to a slow cooker?


I’m interested too.


----------



## GingerNinja

huckybuck said:


> I like a slow cooker @GingerNinja but I think they can be a bit too hot (depending on the make). You really need to stir them towards the end of cooking if possible. I have one that’s got a high, low and warm setting now. I tend to start on high then turn to low.
> 
> As for browning I don’t really mind unless it’s something like sausages. You could always cheat and use a tin of browned onions if you wanted!
> 
> I’m like Mrs F and try to use slightly less water if there are a lot of veg that create water. But if it’s using lentils or similar you need the water to stop them burning.
> 
> I have a really old crock pot that I love but cooks quite quickly and recently bought a swan that I like too.


Mine was a crock pot and I had to get up in the middle of the night to turn it off as it would've cooked dry by the morning even on low. And the smell through the house put me off too.
I like a lot of slow cooked recipes (that I do in the oven at the mo) so it would be good if I could get to grips with a slow cooker 

And in regard to tinned onions


----------



## Mrs Funkin

They are a 7-in-1 thing @SbanR @huckybuck - slow cooker, pressure cooker, rice cooker, steamer, saute, yoghurt maker...errrm, some more things I can't remember haha.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

GingerNinja said:


> Mine was a crock pot and I had to get up in the middle of the night to turn it off as it would've cooked dry by the morning even on low. And the smell through the house put me off too.
> I like a lot of slow cooked recipes (that I do in the oven at the mo) so it would be good if I could get to grips with a slow cooker
> 
> And in regard to tinned onions


I also don't like the overnight smells, GN, so I tend to cook food the day before (in the daytime) and then just warm it for tea the day after - plus things are often more yummy the day after. I once cooked the curry we had tonight overnight and had literally no proper sleep at all, all I could smell was curry!

@huckybuck @SbanR See, now I'm googling - and they even do one that is an 11-in-1 with a built in air fryer too!


----------



## SbanR

Mrs Funkin said:


> They are a 7-in-1 thing @SbanR @huckybuck - slow cooker, pressure cooker, rice cooker, steamer, saute, yoghurt maker...errrm, some more things I can't remember haha.


Oh gosh, one of those multi functional contraptions
It'll be too complicated for my poor ageing brain😟


----------



## huckybuck

Mrs Funkin said:


> I also don't like the overnight smells, GN, so I tend to cook food the day before (in the daytime) and then just warm it for tea the day after - plus things are often more yummy the day after. I once cooked the curry we had tonight overnight and had literally no proper sleep at all, all I could smell was curry!
> 
> @huckybuck @SbanR See, now I'm googling - and they even do one that is an 11-in-1 with a built in air fryer too!


You are going to have to get one and review it for us you know 😂


----------



## huckybuck

Well done Lioness’ 4 - 0 amazing


----------



## lullabydream

huckybuck said:


> Well done Lioness’ 4 - 0 amazing


It was a brilliant match!

I have to say my 'relative' played well!


----------



## bluesunbeam

GingerNinja said:


> I still try my best to try and get people to understand the wider picture their actions (or lack of) make, but I feel that it falls on deaf ears


 Good luck with that GN. If they allow themselves to understand it means they will have to do more than the absolute bare minimum- so they won't allow themselves to understand. Sorry to read that you are having to deal with this and that it is getting you down.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Morning, nice-ish sky but a very cool breeze! The small boy didn’t shout at us as once again he ate in the night, so I woke up at 5:50, I must have blinked or something because he heard that and meowed a couple of times  

I’m running with pal but not until 8:30, I felt like I didn’t want to be running at 7am. Not sure what I’ll do today, no idea at all. I feel lazy today, so I shall see where the day takes me I think.

Hope everyone else with an “early bird” has slept later than 3:45am as well


----------



## urbantigers

Morning.

I’m glad you had a good day yesterday @Mrs Funkin and were able to help people. That must make up for a lot.

I don’t know what’s going on here. I was woken - or maybe woke up naturally, I’m really not sure - by Mosi gently nudging me and suggesting I make a move. I looked at the clock and it said 5.38. Not a peep from Kito. I got up and Kito was there mooching around and we had a few meows and a bit of raised voices whilst I was getting ready for the shower, but nothing wrong with a bit of conversation - he’s always been a chatty boy. He shouted a lot at bedtime again yesterday so maybe he used up his repertoire and had nothing left for this morning.

I love my slow cooker. It’s only a little one as I can’t lift the pot in larger ones. I cook bone broth in it so leave it on for 24 hours then which does mean it fills the flat with the smell of broth but I don’t mind that. I’d love an instant pot but don’t think I’d be able to lift it. 

work beckons so I’d better make a move. One of the advantages of working from home is that I can also get bedding washed and hopefully my neighbour will hang it out for me. It looks to be a nice day and the sun is out


----------



## Mrs Funkin

My only answer @urbantigers is that Mosi, Kito and Oscar have been chatting on their forum. Perhaps they’ve decided to give us a few mornings off being shouted at


----------



## Nathans

ewelsh said:


> Yesterday I was chatting to an old boy outside the village shop, I just said " good morning" and smiled and so we got chatting, He just wanted someone to chat to and actually said " its rather lovely to hear someone say good morning to me"
> 
> So, this will be a thread where we can just say good morning to each other and share whatever we want to share.
> 
> View attachment 488643


Good Morning from the south coast of Sussex


----------



## Charity

Good morning friends. The sun's just coming up. Late yesterday afternoon I went out and did a bit of gardening and it was hot again. I hope it stays as it is as this is nicely bearable.

All that talk about curries and slow cooking made me feel very hungry yesterday.  @huckybuck, you have an old crockpot that you love...should you really talk about your OH that way? 🤪 Sorry, it's just the way I read it.

I had a call from the dog rescue lady, I won't go into details but, sadly, it was bad news about one of the dogs which has upset me , and the future of the other is uncertain as he's very stressed by the loss of his brother. Good news is a possible home is in the offing. 

I haven't really been watching the football other than dipping in and out, its brilliant. I'm not sure I dare watch the final, therefore, as I might put the dampeners on it as everyone I back loses, whether its politics, sport, whatever. 

We shall be having a little celebration today, you'll have to watch for another thread for that. 😊

Have a good day all.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Good Morning 
A couple of times yesterday the sky came over quite black and "heavy" and I really thought we were going to get some rain at last - but no, not a drop so there I was at 8pm watering the garden ! Even my Acer tree in the front garden is looking stressed and has started to drop leaves 

@Mrs Funkin glad to hear you had a better day than anticipated - like you I've no plans for today so no idea of what I'll end up doing, the ironing's on my "to do" list but it doesn't hold any attraction for me  If I can find some energy I might make a trip into Epsom to check out the charity shops there  

I freely admit that I have absolutely no interest in football (women's or men's) and so have not been watching - but I do wish the women's team good luck in the final and hope they win if only to prove that they can do something the men haven't been able to 

Re slow cookers - I did have one once upon a time but only used it a couple of times so got rid of it as it took up too much room in the cupboard ! Any "gadget" I own has to earn it's keep


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Morning, talk of instant pots - coincidentally I cooked a dhal in my pressure cooker last night. It's not an instant pot, its a Tefal original pressure cooker which uses gas. I love it but you do have to be careful you don't overcook/burn things. And my dhal caught a little bit last night but it was only on the bottom so it was still nice


----------



## lymorelynn

Good morning 🙂
My mum had a lovely send off on Sunday 😔 the cruise line provided flowers and they played String of Pearls by Glen Miller, which was played at her funeral and was one of her favourites. My nephew took a few photos and a short video. I'm pleased it went well and dad is doing okay.








My step-daughter and granddaughter came over yesterday and we had a drink to celebrate her graduation 👩‍🎓 Clever and beautiful ❤








I'm off to the New Forest show this morning just to mooch around the stalls and the livestock and watch some of the events. I see they're doing gin tastings with a local producer so I may have to give that a try 🤣
Have a lovely day everyone ☺


----------



## Cully

@GingerNinja ,Re slow cookers, I tend to do any prep the night before and keep in the fridge so it's all ready to throw in the pot. I sometimes give it a quick blast in the microwave first to take the chill off. Remember to include any liquid from defrosting with the total amount needed.
I like the convenience of not having to be in attendance to check throughout the day. Also it's so much cheaper than using a hot oven. Beef stew in August if you fancy and no baking hot kitchen. Just switch it on and forget about it for the day.


----------



## Tigermoon

So all this talk of slow cookers got me confused as I had a mental image of this vast lidded pot, with the rubber bung that you chucked everything in and shoved on the back ring of the hob for hours. Mum has just informed me that is a pressure cooker 🤦‍♀️ I never knew these were two separate things, but to be fair neither are something I would use. 

Today is a quiet day. I'm not planning on any further clear outs, but the day is young! This afternoon I'm taking the dog to a doggie play field so she can run round in complete safety and without any chance of another dog appearing. 

I tried to further the introductions of Frosty to my birman youngster yesterday but sadly it did not go well and she went for him. Birmans are beautiful but miserable sods. One of my other Persians was particularly keen to make friends with Frosty though, so I will continue with that today.


----------



## GingerNinja

Good morning all.

Same old, same old for me today....

@Mrs Funkin I think you deserve to have a lazy day doing whatever you want to do!
@Charity I'm sorry that the sad doggy news upset you and 🤞 for his brother. I'm also intrigued as to what your celebration will be for!
@lymorelynn I'm glad that it went well and that your Dad is coping. Wonderful pic of your beautiful granddaughter 
@Tigermoon you was right about the slow cooker, apart from it's electric. There are some fancy gadgets that slow cook/pressure cook and all other sorts of things but the basic once are just a lidded pot that cooks things low and slow  Good luck with the intros.

Thanks everyone else for slow cooker tips!

Have a good day all xx


----------



## huckybuck

Morning all!

Same old same old for me too today @GingerNinja 
I did laugh at Mr HBs new nickname @Charity 
I am really worried about our flowering ornamental cherry in our front garden @Bertie'sMum its dropped all its leaves too and looks very sad.
@lymorelynn I am so glad Mum’s send off went well. How lovely. 

Had a good sleep last night so feel a bit more alive this morning. 

Have a good day everyone!


----------



## Ali71

Good Morning!

My slow cooker is on duty today!! 
You will be pleased to know that unless it's sausages or mince which get browned and drained first, there is ZERO prep in my house. I use a jar of tomato pasta sauce as my base, with a teeny bit of added water and whichever flavouring is needed....I buy most of my vegetables frozen to save waste, so I cheat with diced onions, mushrooms, peas, carrots, peppers, swede, whatever I can get! (also means you don't need to add very much water) Today we're having meatballs so all I need to do when I get home is the pasta 😍 I bung the whole lot in on low before I leave for work.

My Mum had a pressure cooker when we were kids that whistled and she was too scared to use it. I think it comes from when my Nan did catering at the pub she ran and all the boiled eggs ended up stuck to the ceiling 😂 their German Shepherd was a happy boy that day.

I have both a Pressure King Pro which is purely a pressure cooker AND a Ninja foodie which does lots of things. I've cooked joints of meat for less than an hour and they are so tender and moist. I usually overcook things in the oven!! You can saute in there to do your browning before using it as a pressure cooker, slow cooker etc. I have used the air fryer bit as well to some success. Mum loves hers and barely uses her oven now, which is a blessing when the weather is too hot for it, just as @Cully says.

2 nights of poor sleep, I have given the gym and bike a miss this morning. Maybe later..

@Charity sorry to hear of your neighbours dog, I hope the better part of today makes up for the sadness xx Hugs x
@lymorelynn that was a lovely tribute to your Mum x
@urbantigers Milo was an hour early this morning at 2!! I went back to sleep till 4 though and he came trundling into the kitchen.
@Bertie'sMum we've not watched the football either but wish the girls luck...
@Tigermoon good luck with the introductions  I didn't know Birmans were miserable!
@Mrs Funkin enjoy your rest day, whatever you're doing..
@Nathans Good Morning on the South Coast 

Happy Wednesday xx


----------



## huckybuck

@Ali71 out of all your gadgets which is the one you couldn’t do without? 

I’d be scared to use a pressure cooker 😂

I feel we may need a new thread lol!


----------



## Ali71

@huckybuck if there's a gadget, I'll buy it  
Its a tough choice - my breadmaker and I have an understanding as well  Overall it would be the slow cooker though. Its only a cheapish Russell Hobbs one, but the pan can be used on the hob to brown if you need to, then transferred back into the body of the slow cooker to carry on.

The digital pressure cookers really are a doddle to use, I'm the laziest cook and cannot do faffy recipes, so if I can do it anyone can. Although I like the Ninja, I mainly use it as a pressure cooker but it doesn't perform as well as the Pressure King Pro in my opinion. Its much easier to clean though, which often wins out! x


----------



## BarneyBobCat

huckybuck said:


> @Ali71 out of all your gadgets which is the one you couldn’t do without?
> 
> I’d be scared to use a pressure cooker 😂
> 
> I feel we may need a new thread lol!


Ta da!









Cat Chat Cookery Thread


A thread to discuss cookery and all the gadgets that none of us need but have to buy! I keep thinking about a Ninja foodie - do I really need it? My larder is already full of unused equipment




www.petforums.co.uk


----------



## Cully

huckybuck said:


> @Ali71 out of all your gadgets which is the one you couldn’t do without?
> 
> I’d be scared to use a pressure cooker 😂
> 
> I feel we may need a new thread lol!


Definitely my microwave. If it _can_ be cooked in there then it is. Saves so much time, and pennies too.
I had a pressure cooker years ago. I fact I had two as I won one of them. Shame I didn't win one before I bought one.
I suppose they were useful but I didn't like the sounds coming from the kitchen. It hissed and spit, and when it got really angry the built up pressure inside made it rattle noisily on the cast iron gas trivets.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Good morning  Sort of overcast sky but the sun is trying to peep through. 

So, I was awoken by a meow and dozed again. I think it was about 6am, HD went downstairs with the boy. He didn’t eat much in the night but he’d eaten loads yesterday, so that was good. He’s just had his meds.

Might go for a trot of a run in a bit. Then I’ve got an actual face to face GP appt plus I need to go shopping too. Oh and get petrol else I’ll never get to work tomorrow! Not sure what to make for dinner tonight or for tomorrow…so much to think about, haha. I was so lazy yesterday, spent about three hours on a mission (unsuccessfully) to try to get a particular thing. Pah. As a result if hunting though, I went into a big charity shop I don’t get to very often but they have a good book selection - 3 for £1 - and managed to get two by a couple of my favourite “chick lit” authors, plus another random one. They do a roaring book trade there, so the stock rotates quickly. I shall save one for my week off later this month  

Have a super day everyone, whatever you’re doing.


----------



## Charity

Good morning all. Sun's up here, though not quite a blue sky.

Today I am definitely going to do the things I've been saying I'll do all week but haven't. Best intentions first thing in the morning then it all seems to go to pot.  

Yesterday two people appeared on our doorstep asking about next door's garden (the jungle) as they have been tasked with clearing it poor devils. 😟 I took them into our garden to show them, honestly, you have to see it to believe it. I felt I had to warn them about how much dog mess would be there as the dogs never went out. They kept firing questions at me about this and that, whether the owner could pay, how the heck do I know, and in the end I told them to speak to his friend who helps him out. Anyway, it will be such a relief to us and the neighbours the other side when its done. I don't know what it is about me but I always seem to become involved in other people's issues without trying, whether I know them or not. 😏

So, England v Germany in the football, sounds like 1966, let's hope its the same result. 

Well, off for the doggie walk. I've got a jumper on today as it feels a bit chillier this morning. I shall probably be too hot once I get going.

Enjoy your day everyone and hope good fortune follows you today. 😊


----------



## Cully

Good Morning. I've got a building inspector coming today to check the condition of the individual flats. So here I am again, having to haul things out so he can poke his head in the junk cupboard, promise to get it sorted, again, then I haul everything back in.  
Or, I could just go shopping.
Anyone else looking forward to the Commonwealth Games? Once a Brummie always a Brummie, even though I live almost in the Channel Tunnel now.
Have a lovely day everyone.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Good Morning  
Running a little late this morning but just got time to post before I have to go out 

Ended up doing nothing yesterday except for a short spell in the garden dead heading and cutting back a couple of the shrubs. Unfortunately my gardener cancelled on Tuesday as he'd gone down with Covid. Hoping he will be fit enough for his next visit in 2 weeks time.

Charity shop shift this morning then home for lunch and a well earned sit down !

@Cully - hope the inspection goes OK and he doesn't find any "nasties" !
@Charity it's due to warm up later today and looks like the hotter weather is due to return over the weekend .
@Mrs Funkin - ooo an "actual" face to face with your GP ? Can't remember the last time I had one of those ! You've reminded me that I've a bag of books that I need to take into the shop today.


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Wet here this morning but meant to be drying out - hope so as Im planning a long bike ride this afternoon. Hoping to counteract my holiday week food and booze


----------



## SbanR

Is the 1966 footie the one where the 🐙 predicted the result?? 😸 
Hehe. I've no idea how that little 🐙 appeared. Is it a feature of this new format?


----------



## ewelsh

Good morning folks, nice and cool here, socks and crocks back on! My poor garden looks limp and sad thanks to that heat wave we had, nothing has bounced back at all, my lawns are patchy too.

Husband returned to work yesterday, the house looks like a bomb has hit it, so I will be cleaning up today, then off for a coffee with my crochet friends, I need to get my routine back in order.

I am currently doing a 2 week white diet because I am having tooth whitening ( long story ) …. Anyone else done this and can share their tips…. Not funny for a vegetarian and gluten free plus NO chocolate or coffee….. I don't think I will last the full 2 weeks.


@Charity did you say you had news? I’m intrigued, so sorry again about the labradors, i know you have been heavily involved xxx
@Mrs Funkin good luck with GP face to face
@lymorelynn sad but lovely photo of your dad, what a lovely send off for your mum. Your granddaughter is beautiful and clever, family genes hey x
@Cully good luck with inspection x
@Tigermoon poor Frosty, I hope he finds a best buddy in your gang 
@Nathans hello and welcome



Favorite gadgets in this house are, Nutri-Bullet, croc pot and of course my robot hoovers 😀


----------



## SbanR

@ewelsh not even white chocolate? Or don't you like that?


----------



## BarneyBobCat

A white diet?! Had to look it up. So Tofu (puke), bread, rice, pasta, light coloured fruit/vegetables (potatoes/cauliflower), white cheese and yoghurt - its not too bad really. Cheesy pasta meals, tofu stir fry, fruit and yogurt for breakfast? Just some quick thoughts


----------



## ewelsh

SbanR said:


> @ewelsh not even white chocolate? Or don't you like that?



Oh why had i not thought of white chocolate I will buy in bulk today 🤣 




BarneyBobCat said:


> A white diet?! Had to look it up. So Tofu (puke), bread, rice, pasta, light coloured fruit/vegetables (potatoes/cauliflower), white cheese and yoghurt - its not too bad really. Cheesy pasta meals, tofu stir fry, fruit and yogurt for breakfast? Just some quick thoughts



Thanks @BarneyBobCat 
Not a fan of Tofu either 🤣 yes that diet looks about right, the fruit is a no no apparently, anything that can stain a white cotton sheet is out, very difficult when I eat nothing but tomatoes, beetroot, spinach and spices…. How boring.. what a long two weeks ahead of me. It’s the no coffee that is filling me with dread…


----------



## GingerNinja

Good morning folk 🌞

My day off today and I will be attempting to do household jobs while it's not too hot. I think the weekend will be too warm for me to want to do much. This hot dry weather makes me feel like I'm wasting all my time off! I might pop out for a bit instead.

I also need to do weeding if I can.

@ewelsh my lawn looks like wheatabix!

I hope everyone gets their jobs done and enjoys a bit of down time too  xx


----------



## Bethanjane22

Morning everyone,

It's a very grey day today in South Wales, where has the summer gone? 

I have a busy month ahead of me with 2 weddings, a weekend away and a number of other events mixed in. I'm also making a lot of the signage for the weddings so that is keeping me busy most evenings. I am the 'creative' friend so have been tasked with a lot of making.

Off to the cinema tonight with some work friends to see a film I know nothing about, but I love a cinema trip so I'm happy to go 

Hope you all have a lovely day!


----------



## huckybuck

Morning all! 
And a special hello to fellow Brummies 😉

Lovely morning - Mr HB has gone off to golf for the day hurrah. I am off to take some stuff to my rescue friend (will meet in her work car park and she’ll bring me a quick cuppa down from the canteen).

I need to do a huge clear out but have done nothing so far so it’s going to have to be a quick 27 fling boogie with a black bin liner! I will do my wardrobe and then kitchen cupboards to start with and see how much time I have left.

Sometimes this is the best way for me as I haven’t got the time to um and ah over whether I want to chuck, keep or think about it. I will set a timer for 15 mins and run lol!

Just having my coffee and doing Wordle first (love my cold brew coffee machine it gets used every day) then will tell Nora, Effie and Dee to clean the house while I’m out! 

Have a good day everyone!


----------



## Ali71

Morning everyone
Hit the ground running this morning, we have sausage casserole on the go ...the dinner of champions!! Gym done, first client on their way to us for 7.30. Nothing like a bit of pressure to get you moving!
Its quite warm here today, and breezy. Feeling tired today, I usually do as the week goes on. Started taking my collagen supplement again a few days ago, hoping for great things.

@Mrs Funkin good luck at the docs today, I hope you get some answers xx
@Charity oof that sounds a tough gig for the gardeners. I wouldn't want to get a strimmer on that 😬. I think it's just that you have a caring nature and are a natural helper/problem-solver!
@Cully Enjoy doing the hokey-cokey with your cupboard contents 😹
@Bertie'sMum Enjoy your shift, hope you have some lovely customers today x
@BarneyBobCat Have a great ride - road bike?
@ewelsh Aww hope you've had a lovely couple of weeks with Mr EW. Are you doing the whitening trays at home? I find them so uncomfortable, I tried the overnight ones from my dentist and barely slept! Food wise you're a bit limited, I'd go with cheesy pasta or veggie carbonara kind of sauce. Parsnips. Cauli. Rice... oh.. yes you love risotto. Boom. Do you eat any of the veggie meat/fish substitutes? 
@GingerNinja I hope you have some time to yourself on your day off! My grass looks like Shredded Wheat too 😂 We are all in the same boat I'm sure.
@Bethanjane22 have a lovely evening at the flicks. I've not been for ages, hope it's a good film!
@huckybuck Enjoy your Mr HB-Free day 😂 put those girls to work 

Time for another brew x


----------



## Tigermoon

Good morning all. 

The busy week continues for us. During one of the tidy sessions I've hard this week I came across all of the needle felting stuff. I no longer do felting so put the lot on Ebay and it sold within the hour! So that along with some returned clothing were taken down to the post office this morning. 
I also had yet another blood test today. It was a different nurse and unfortunately she didn't draw out enough blood the first time so had to repeat the test again! Both arms are now bruised 😩 I seriously hope I don't have to go back next week!

@Mrs Funkin hope all goes well at the GP. 
@Bethanjane22 have a lovely time at the pictures. 
@Cully I hope the inspection goes well.


----------



## ewelsh

@Bethanjane22 oh the cinema, I love going too, what will you be watching?

@huckybuck 15mins! I could never rummage for 15mins more like 15 hours, I am a “what if“ girl 

@Ali71 collagen? What’s all this about then, does it help the menopause? 
Yes I am doing the dentist KoR night whitening trays, having the trays done wasn’t as bad as I anticipated but I wouldnt be in a hurry to have it done again. I have been wearing the trays empty at night to get used to them, my goodness the first night I drooled and gagged 😂 I rang my dentist and asked if he was having a laugh at my expense 🤣, so he told me to cut the back tooth of the trays out and it is much more bearable, but I obviously sleep with my mouth wide open come the morning my tongue is stuck 😂🤣 why did I start all this nonsense hey. Were you pleased with your results? 


@Tigermoon ouch thats not nice, so your mean with your blood like me then 😉. I hope you don’t have to return and your bruises go quickly. X


----------



## BarneyBobCat

@Ali71 yep road bike. Going out into the countryside, aiming to get 35 to 40 miles in


----------



## Ali71

@ewelsh I'm sorry I had to laugh at your drooled and gagged description, that was exactly how it made me feel. I just could not get used to it! I constantly salivated it was bl**dy awful. You're painting an attractive picture 🤣 The results were okayyyy. I wouldn't say great but I suppose it depends on what you are trying to achieve and whether it's surface staining or more. There was definitely a difference but Rylan is safe for now lol...xx

Collagen is amazing..it's meant to be good for your joints, skin, hair. I take a marine collagen gel supplement once a day, mango and mandarin flavour.


----------



## Tigermoon

ewelsh said:


> @Tigermoon ouch thats not nice, so your mean with your blood like me then 😉. I hope you don’t have to return and your bruises go quickly. X


No not mean, it's just I have to have specially adjusted bottles that haven't got a vaccum in. This means the nurses literally had to draw the blood out with a syringe, the old fashioned way, then squirt it into the bottle from there. She didn't take enough to fill the bottle the first time 😭


----------



## Cully

BarneyBobCat said:


> Wet here this morning but meant to be drying out - hope so as Im planning a long bike ride this afternoon. Hoping to counteract my holiday week food and booze


It'll take more than a bike ride BBC .


----------



## lymorelynn

Good afternoon 🙂 
Why is it that things break down together? The switch on my kettle is being temperamental - you have to jiggle it and press it right for it to work. And now my cooker extractor fan is making a horrible noise and vibrating as if something has come loose. I've had a fiddle and checked for loose screws ( none apart from mine 🤣) so it looks as if I will have to call someone out to have a look at it.
Just waiting for a third problem now 🙈🙄😲


----------



## Charity

lymorelynn said:


> Good afternoon 🙂
> Why is it that things break down together? The switch on my kettle is being temperamental - you have to jiggle it and press it right for it to work. And now my cooker extractor fan is making a horrible noise and vibrating as if something has come loose. I've had a fiddle and checked for loose screws ( none apart from mine 🤣) so it looks as if I will have to call someone out to have a look at it.
> Just waiting for a third problem now 🙈🙄😲


No. 3 will be that whoever you call out, his van will break down so he can't come 😏


----------



## Bethanjane22

ewelsh said:


> @Bethanjane22 oh the cinema, I love going too, what will you be watching?
> 
> @huckybuck 15mins! I could never rummage for 15mins more like 15 hours, I am a “what if“ girl
> 
> @Ali71 collagen? What’s all this about then, does it help the menopause?
> Yes I am doing the dentist KoR night whitening trays, having the trays done wasn’t as bad as I anticipated but I wouldnt be in a hurry to have it done again. I have been wearing the trays empty at night to get used to them, my goodness the first night I drooled and gagged 😂 I rang my dentist and asked if he was having a laugh at my expense 🤣, so he told me to cut the back tooth of the trays out and it is much more bearable, but I obviously sleep with my mouth wide open come the morning my tongue is stuck 😂🤣 why did I start all this nonsense hey. Were you pleased with your results?
> 
> 
> @Tigermoon ouch thats not nice, so your mean with your blood like me then 😉. I hope you don’t have to return and your bruises go quickly. X


We're off to see Where The Crawdads Sing, which I believe is based on a book. That is the sum-total of my knowledge on it, so I'm going in blind, which I often quite like with films.


----------



## ewelsh

Poor @lymorelynn not having a kettle would drive me insane!

Must be something in the air today as I went to mow my patchy lawns only to discover my sit-on mower has 2 flat tyres, { sigh } so managed to get mower out of the shed then got stuck in the gravel wheel spinning { double sigh } went to get my pump only to find it had been nibbled by mice (Lottie needs to pull her socks up ) { big sigh } Resorted to a bicycle pump, yep it took 40 mins just to get the back tyre up but the front tyre is flat as an omelet { swearing now } so mower repair man coming out tomorrow to fix it.

Of course none of this could of happened when husband was home could it……..


What a good job I went shopping this morning.. yummy 😀


----------



## GingerNinja

Bethanjane22 said:


> We're off to see Where The Crawdad's Sing, which I believe is based on a book. That is the sum-total of my knowledge on it, so I'm going in blind, which I often quite like with films.


That film looks really good - they had the two lead actors on the ONE Show last week talking about it.


----------



## ewelsh

Bethanjane22 said:


> We're off to see Where The Crawdads Sing, which I believe is based on a book. That is the sum-total of my knowledge on it, so I'm going in blind, which I often quite like with films.




Awww let us know your opinion on it. X


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Re: your pale diet @ewelsh - I once was very very poorly (gastric infection) and whilst it was nothing to do with the curry I’d eaten for dinner, in my head it was. I went doing home visits the next day and had to run down several flights of stairs in a block to vomit as the lady I was visiting was doing a Sri Lankan fish curry and that was IT! So mortifying being sick in a bush.

Anyway, there is a point to this story…the point is I ate nothing that wasn’t beige for close to six months! It took nearly six months to reintroduce tomatoes and carrots. I still cannot go into a curry house though I can eat a homemade curry now.

Even now, if I feel icky, the desire to return to a beige diet is strong!


----------



## huckybuck

I’ve only done the white diet once - had my teeth whitened years ago at the dentist. Omg the pain. I actually had to tell them to stop. The result was good and I coped with the diet for a bit but then gradually started introducing off white colours so I could drink white wine. 

I swore I’d never have it done at the dentist again but have got the stuff to do it at home at some point. I have the equivalent of Invisalign braces atm so can use those as trays. I am so used to wearing the aligners that I don’t like not having them in!! Going to have to get used to it though as my teeth are about as good as they’ll get now and they are going to hold them with wire instead.


----------



## Cully

Mrs Funkin said:


> Re: your pale diet @ewelsh - I once was very very poorly (gastric infection) and whilst it was nothing to do with the curry I’d eaten for dinner, in my head it was. I went doing home visits the next day and had to run down several flights of stairs in a block to vomit as the lady I was visiting was doing a Sri Lankan fish curry and that was IT! So mortifying being sick in a bush.
> 
> Anyway, there is a point to this story…the point is I ate nothing that wasn’t beige for close to six months! It took nearly six months to reintroduce tomatoes and carrots. I still cannot go into a curry house though I can eat a homemade curry now.
> 
> Even now, if I feel icky, the desire to return to a beige diet is strong!


Oh, so that's why beige things always seem to get bad reviews then!
A neighbour I barely knew was taking a small bin out to the big bins, to empty I presume.
We stopped for a chat. Half way through she threw up in the little bin, put the lid back on and carried on talking like nothing had happened.
I hurried away not able to chat knowing what she was holding!!


----------



## GingerNinja

Goodness me @Cully other people's vomit makes me heave 🤢


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Morning, bit grey here but sailor’s hanky visible (not enough blue for sailor’s trousers!). Small boy woke at 5:30, I heard him jump up on the bed but my eyes didn’t want to open.

Work today, so shortly to be up and at ‘em. Quite hot and bothered in the night so a bit of a disturbed sleep. Happy Fri-YAY everybody


----------



## Willow_Warren

I haven’t managed to catch up on the tread! So busy ans tired when working these days (well… I went horse riding Wednesday evening… so not all work). Anyhow I’ve made it to Friday, working from home today and whilst I’m behind I’ve done what I can!

placed my zoo plus order for the month and I think it’s time to get up… try and fit in a walk before work!

happy Friday everyone


----------



## urbantigers

Morning!

We have a bit of excitement here this morning - I accidentally left the bedroom window open overnight and a large moth has come inside. The boys found it all tremendously good fun but it remained high up where none of us could catch it and has now gone into hiding. I wanted to get it outside while it was still dark, the boys just wanted to play with it.

Mosi has been making friends. Yesterday it was the Ocado driver and the day before it was a man who came to give me a quote for something. Kito ran into the bedroom and Mosi looked as though he planned to do the same, but to do so would have meant running past the man. He hesitated and the man went to stroke him. Mosi decided he quite liked that so hung around and spent the entire time head butting the man’s laptop and arm, demanding more strokes. Mosi always used to be the one who hung around when visitors came, but lately it’s been Kito more often than not who comes back in (after initially fleeing) to see what’s going on. He doesn’t like to miss out on anything and loves to help workmen - he’s a right little apprentice.

Hope you enjoyed the film @Bethanjane22 I loved the book Where the Crawdads sing, but that’s one reason I’m hesitant to watch the film. Maybe I’ll risk it when it comes on tv but they are bound to have changed something that will annoy me. The last time I went to a cinema was to see the hobbit and I fell asleep. Not because of the film, I hasten to add.

I do love a good gadget but they have to earn their keep here. I have very little cupboard space and refuse to have much on the worktops. I had a halogen for a while (initially when I was waiting for my new kitchen and had no oven) but the bulb went recently and I can’t get the new one in. I miss it but at least if I get rid of that it will free up some worktop space. 

I don’t think I could cope with a white diet. No coffee???  Couldn’t cope with that!


----------



## Charity

Good morning, we've got lots of sunshine...hooray. 😎

Had a drama last night. OH was getting dinner around 5.30 and I'd just returned from a walk with Purdey. Just before we reached home, she managed to find a plum on the ground and swallowed it whole. For anyone who doesn't know, the stones of plums and other fruits like it, peaches etc., contain cyanide and other stuff highly toxic to dogs. 😟 I decided to phone the vets who said to bring her in straight away. 

I arrived about 20 minutes before closing and I waited half an hour while they took her off and gave her an injection to make her sick. The vet finally brought her out looking most sorry for herself (Purdey, not the vet) and said the plum had come up and the stone was damaged which would mean cyanide would be leaching out of it. They said she would be sick probably a few more times during the evening and gave me a puppy pad to put in the car just in case which I put in front of her once she was in car. Have you ever tried telling a dog that if they are going to be sick, be sick THERE, and pointing at said spot. About 50 yards down the road, she was sick, not on the pad but all down the front of the back seat and onto the floor. 😝 Nothing I could do on my own while driving so when I got home, the first job was to clean the car. Managed to have dinner just after 7. The vet said it was a good job I'd brought her in which I was happy to relay to my OH as he thought I was overreacting as usual. 😣

@urbantigers, Mosi and Kito's antics made me smile this morning
@Mrs Funkin, hope your working day goes OK and isn't too stressful
@Willow_Warren, hope you enjoyed your ride, nothing better than being out in the fresh air

Hoping for a quiet day today, have a good one everyone 😄


----------



## GingerNinja

Good morning all.

At my desk bright and earlier but already getting annoyed looking at some email responses! Never mind, nearly the weekend.

It's yet another lovely day here (getting a bit bored with it now though!) and it's supposed to be getting hotter again. I do wish it wouldn't, the last two days have been quite warm enough thank you 

@Charity Oh poor Purdey, I hope that she is better now (sending kisses 😚)
@urbantigers a moth is Ginkgo's best toy, he loves getting a really big one then bringing it home to play with!
@Willow_Warren cucamelons were on my list of things to grow before I moved as I liked to try and grow one thing each year that was unusual/you couldn't get easily in a shop 

Have a lovely day all xx


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Good Morning 
Sun's up and looks like being another warm, bordering on hot day - but still no rain  Nothing planned for today but will probably pop to Sainsburys later as I notice Madam's stock is getting low; and I must contact the garage about the fan unit for my car - still haven't heard if they've been able to get one. Oh well it's saving me petrol as I'm not doing any long journeys !!!! Plus I should contact my dentist to make my check up appointments - they keep sending me email reminders but I haven't been able to get through on the phone - all I keep get when I ring is "our receptionists are all busy taking calls please try later" 

@Charity thank goodness you saw Purdey swallow the plum and got her to the vet quickly. Hope she's OK this morning ? My niece's border terrier is always picking up things he shouldn't - so far luckily nothing poisonous. He does have a penchant for nibbling on any wild campanula he can find in people's front gardens though !


----------



## ewelsh

Morning

Dont ask how I slept last night with the trays, just don’t 😧 

Think we are in for another lovely day but how I long for a good downpour, nighttime preferably please.
Not much on today just a hair appointment, the mower man who does go on a bit 🙄 and what will watch tonight, not a lot on is there.

Hope your day passes quickly @Mrs Funkin xx
Enjoy your work from home day @Willow_Warren it will soon be 5.00 then the weekend yipppeee
@urbantigers I also smiled at Mosi & kito 😀
Oh my goodness @Charity how frightening for you, poor Purdey, you were right to get her to the vets, doesn’t bare thinking about, thats the trouble with labradors, they eat everything in a nano second. Hope she is brighter today xxxx
@GingerNinja breathe and count to 100 😂
@Bertie'sMum happy priority shopping, dont miss anything out.


have a good day everyone xx


----------



## Bethanjane22

ewelsh said:


> Awww let us know your opinion on it. X


I loved the film, I would happily watch it again. I was a teary sobbing mess by the end of it and I think it's one of my favorite films I've seen in recent years. I may have to get a copy of the book to see how the book differs. 

I'm with you @urbantigers ,if a book I love is made into a movie, it never quite seems to hit the mark. I'm glad I have seen the movie first, so now I can read the book and see how it differs and enjoy the original telling of the story.


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Someone send sunshine north please - Im going to York today and its looking like showers


----------



## Charity

Purdey seems fine this morning thanks for asking. 

How did coffee with the crocheters go yesterday @ewelsh? 

How did you sleep with the trays? 😊 All sounds utterly ghastly to me. What's wrong with yellow teeth..yellow's a nice colour


----------



## ewelsh

BarneyBobCat said:


> Someone send sunshine north please - Im going to York today and its looking like showers



@BarneyBobCat I have put links of places to eat on the other thread


----------



## ewelsh

Bethanjane22 said:


> I loved the film, I would happily watch it again. I was a teary sobbing mess by the end of it and I think it's one of my favorite films I've seen in recent years. I may have to get a copy of the book to see how the book differs.
> 
> I'm with you @urbantigers ,if a book I love is made into a movie, it never quite seems to hit the mark. I'm glad I have seen the movie first, so now I can read the book and see how it differs and enjoy the original telling of the story.




Do any animals die in this film? If not I will watch it, then like you read the book. glad you enjoyed it x


----------



## ewelsh

Charity said:


> Purdey seems fine this morning thanks for asking.
> 
> How did coffee with the crocheters go yesterday @ewelsh?
> 
> How did you sleep with the trays? 😊 All sounds utterly ghastly to me. What's wrong with yellow teeth..yellow's a nice colour



Quick coffee as one lady was stung by a wasp! 

The trays are just ridiculous, they were out in 30mins 😂 then I continued dribbling all night, I am not doing it, first thing I wanted this morning after an awful night was a coffee, so no way will I do 2 weeks so I may as well give up now rather than battle on. It was all pure vanity so serves me right.


So glad Purdey is ok today phew xx


----------



## Ali71

Oh my goodness @Charity I had no idea about the stones from fruit being dangerous for dogs, poor you, poor Purdey and sorry about your car as well  I hope today is much less eventful!!
I had an early start as usual, rest day from gym/bike so I went and had a cup of tea with my parents who live 20 miles away. We were going to have a barbecue this weekend but the weather doesn't look that great so we've put it on ice. I try and see them at least once a week and we speak/video most days.

At work for 7.45 and ready for the first customers, we shall see what the day brings. Quick shop on the way home to pick up some bits.

We love a moth here too @urbantigers although Milo isn't as fast as Suki
@ewelsh sorry to hear you're not getting on with the trays  you could pop them back in and have an excuse not to talk to Mower Man!
@GingerNinja the beauty of working from home is that you can have a little swear or growl 😬 
@Mrs Funkin have a good day at work
@Bertie'sMum enjoy your shopping trip, you have reminded me I need to place an order for the boys stuff too...

7 or 8 hours to go, people... aaaaand breathe x


----------



## Charity

Talking of films, just watched the trailer for this new one with Julie Roberts and George Clooney. Looks fun and worth watching. I think he looks better older than when he was young and a smoothie. 

Ticket to Paradise - Official Trailer (2022) George Clooney, Julia Roberts, Kaitlyn Dever - Bing video


----------



## huckybuck

Morning all - glorious here this morning but I think it’s going to be a hot one!!!

Sorry to hear about Purdey @Charity but glad she seems ok this morning. So scary!

Plans today include the garden centre. We are gradually clearing the garden up after losing our gardener. I am going to tackle a bit at a time so have two beds near the patio I want to start on. One is shade and terrible soil so it might just end up with a pot and bark. The other is full sun and poor soil which I will try to improve a bit before planting. Then I need to get some pots and planters done in anticipation of our BBQ in a couple of week’s time. 

I’ve added ingredients onto my Ocado shop later to make brownies and cheesecake over the weekend too. 

Have a good Friday everyone.


----------



## Bethanjane22

ewelsh said:


> Do any animals die in this film? If not I will watch it, then like you read the book. glad you enjoyed it x


I can confirm that no animals die in the movie. There is a very cute cat in it and I did a little 'squee' noise when she first came on screen, much to my friends amusement.

The movie is very beautiful and shows lots of birds, critters and other marsh creatures (the main character grows up in the marshes in North Carolina and loves nature). Some of the locations in the movie are stunningly beautiful.


Edit: There are content warnings for the movie though so it's always worth checking as there are some upsetting scenes. However none of them are animal related.


----------



## BarneyBobCat

The sun is out in York! 🌞 Is it too early for cocktails?!


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Just for HB, salted caramel espresso martini


----------



## huckybuck

BarneyBobCat said:


> Just for HB, salted caramel espresso martini
> View attachment 575301


Now THAT looks AMAZING!!!


----------



## Bethanjane22

BarneyBobCat said:


> Just for HB, salted caramel espresso martini
> View attachment 575301


That looks so good! I love an espresso martini


----------



## Mrs Funkin

We need a meet up. I don’t want espresso martinis but I could go a porn star


----------



## Bethanjane22

Mrs Funkin said:


> We need a meet up. I don’t want espresso martinis but I could go a porn star


Martini’s all round!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh my goodness @Charity ! Poor Purdey - I am very glad to read that she seems to have suffered no ill effects. Honestly, I do wish they wouldn't always think that they needed to go to see the Vet!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Morning from the seaside. Looks a bit strange weather-wise out there this morning. Quite still.

Small boy woke about 5:30. We’ve weighed him and he’s dropped a bit but then he’s turning old and skinny. He’s chirpy enough and eating well. I just have to accept that I’m destined to be the fat one in the house and the boys are slim 

Running this morning, then chores and then seeing pals later. The weather makes the decision if we sit in their garden or ours. We shall decide later. I really need to get in the garden for a bit of tidying too. So much is kaput due to the dry weather. Probably on a hosepipe ban soon. I shall fill buckets from the bath and pretend I was bathing 

Have a grand weekend everyone. Do something you love xx


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Good Morning 
"Sunny intervals" day ahead and "light" rain forecast for tomorrow - it's been so long since we've had any that we really need some heavy prolonged rain to give our gardens a chance of recovery !

Didn't get to Sainsburys yesterday so that is first on today's "to do" list followed by household chores and some deadheading in the garden. Won't be doing much tomorrow as I'm invited to my sister's for lunch (BiL playing bowls so we can have an uninterrupted catch up )

Did anyone watch the opening ceremony for the Commonwealth Games ? I've recorded it to watch this evening (Saturday evening TV lately just seems to be game shows and reality TV programmes neither of which rock my boat)


----------



## lymorelynn

Good morning 🙂
Dad and my sister are coming back this morning. Depending on how dad is they may go home later today or stay overnight here so I haven't made any plans for the day.
I need to wash the car before the hosepipe ban comes in next week. We're already using buckets of water from the shower to water the garden pots.
Have a lovely day everyone


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Im surprisingly ok this morning. But will be taking it very easy today - hope to BBQ later but the forecast has changed and it might be showers all day now which is a bummer


----------



## Charity

Good morning. Ditto @lymorelynn, need to wash my car too, it looks as if its come out of Miss Haversham's garage. What the dickens is she talking about you murmur. There's a joke in there somewhere.  

I put in my insurance claim last night and they have paid it this morning. I claim so often, there's probably a note on my account saying 'it's her again, just pay up'. Purdey's has just renewed and its gone up nearly £10 a month 😟.

I sent off to Oxfam for some charity bags the other day, so I filled one yesterday and will take it to the Collect Plus shop later which is our local petrol station just up the road. 

Got a Waitrose shop arriving in about an hour, a few things substituted. At least they give you like for like rather than Sainsburys who sometimes give you something totally different that you don't want. Also got a couple of parcels coming, I love parcels, they are usually for the pets but not this time.

A pretty little black cat came into our garden last night. I think he lives about four houses down the road. He was wandering round and chewing on my catmint so I left the back gate open and he eventually went out. This morning, my OH said he was here again when I'd gone out for a walk so he had to shoo him off I hope he isn't going to make a habit of it. 

Saw the Space Station going over last night, I love looking at it all those miles away and thinking how really huge it is with people living on it. 

Off to do some chores. Have a nice Saturday everyone. 😊


----------



## Charity

BarneyBobCat said:


> Im surprisingly ok this morning. But will be taking it very easy today - hope to BBQ later but the forecast has changed and it might be showers all day now which is a bummer


@BarneyBobCat, I don't believe you! Moaning about having showers, most of us would die for some.


----------



## GingerNinja

Good morning.
Weather report says warm, cloudy and dry today. We are forecast rain tomorrow morning, so 🤞

I've stuck some washing on and am planning to go and see my aunt for a few hours later. She's not that old but gets confused and worries about forgetting things, I have to go there as she's not allowed to drive far until they sort out what's going on.

My son has STILL not exchanged contracts on his flat, the seller is now saying they can't complete next week but has not offered a date when they might be able to do so! It's so worrying, I hope to god that it doesn't fall through now 

I hope you all have a lovely Saturday x


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Charity said:


> @BarneyBobCat, I don't believe you! Moaning about having showers, most of us would die for some.


I know! And Im sorry, but we have had rain nearly every day for the last week. I was lucky with the weather yesterday afternoon but it rained all morning. If I could spread it around I would!


----------



## huckybuck

Morning all. 
No rain predicted here for at least the next 10 days agghhhhh. Mr HB is busy watering the new turf and new hedge as we know we’ll end up with a ban soon. We def need to do some rain dancing

Off to another garden centre later as I need a couple of pots for the things I bought yesterday as some of my old ones have cracked.

Then I think it’s a bit of baking. So quite a nice day ahead. Oh and Mr HB is golfing so enjoying my coffee in peace and quiet this morning!

Have a lovely day!


----------



## ewelsh

Morning all

We have drizzle here… drizzle what use is that, I want rain, real soak to your pants rain. Not much planned for today, just pottering about. I am also discovering instagram, apparently “ I’m SO not with it” according to my step daughter 🤔 I might just shock her and learn some TicTock dance moves 😂
meanwhile Clare the robot hoover ( not @huckybuck ) is happily hoovering my floors, Lagatha the other robot hoover is bouncing around up stairs, oh what bliss.

Off to enjoy my coffee whilst doing a rain dance.


have a good day everyone! X

@Charity what deliveries could you possibly have that aren’t pet related?
@Mrs Funkin enjoy your day off, kisses to Oscar Woo x
@Bertie'sMum enjoy your time with your sister.
@lymorelynn have a lovely time with your dad & sister xxx
@BarneyBobCat no hangover! Really 😂
@GingerNinja I hope contracts exchange soon, its such a stressful time buying a house, I will keep everything crossed.
@huckybuck happy baking in quiet bliss 😂


----------



## BarneyBobCat

huckybuck said:


> Plans today include the garden centre. We are gradually clearing the garden up after losing our gardener. I am going to tackle a bit at a time so have two beds near the patio I want to start on. One is shade and terrible soil so it might just end up with a pot and bark. The other is full sun and poor soil which I will try to improve a bit before planting. Then I need to get some pots and planters done in anticipation of our BBQ in a couple of week’s time.


You should try growing potatoes - they are really good for improving soil. I grow them in bags each year - its really easy. Then I used the soil after I've harvested for my raised bed. And of course you get home grown potatoes which taste much better for some reason


----------



## huckybuck

Arghhh my peace is ruined!!!

Mr HB is home. He had to stop play because his elbow has swollen up and hurts. I’ve booked him physio for this afternoon as I need to keep him playing 😂


----------



## ewelsh

Commiserations @huckybuck how awful for you, I do hope you will be ok? 🤣


----------



## Willow_Warren

Well my morning started well… nice ride followed by hot chocolate and breakfast at the cafe and a good old chin wag… then…









I was 30 miles from home!!

anyhow at the tyre place now and it’s getting repaired… but… not sure I can be bothered to do the food shop…


----------



## Cully

I thought Saturday's were to wind down after a busy week! 
Done 2 lots of laundry, wash and dry, _and_ put away. Went to Tesco then called in the Range on my way home. Why do I always spend so much time in there just looking?
Got home to see Misty has the 'hump' with me. Don't know what I've done but she turned her back on me. Oops! Must be bad.
Stripped my bed and put the duvet away and replaced it with a soft fleecy blanket. I've just got some Egyptian cotton sheets and wondered why I never got them before!
I must find a way of making the hem of the door curtain heavier. Last year it kept blowing in every time there was a draught from the window. I wonder if you can get lead weights to put in the hem? Ball bearings perhaps??
Just waiting for my new headphones to arrive and HOPE they aren't too complicated to get to work with my tv.
And so what have you all been up to today???

Oh dear @Willow_Warren , what a pain. I hope it doesn't take too long to fix and you're back on the road and not too tired to shop.

@huckybuck , fingers crossed the physio sorts Mr HB out fast enough for you.

@Bethanjane22 , I'm glad you enjoyed the film and you weren't reaching for the tissues. 
I'm terrible for crying through sad films. I absolutely loved the book Marley and Me but sobbed my heart out every time I see the film. In fact, after the first time I saw it I have never been able to watch the whole film again. 

@Charity , hope your shopping arrived on time and no subs. Or at least, no ridiculous subs.
Really pleased Purdey is ok now. What a scare. At least you have been able to warn other dog owners about plums. i'd never heard of it before.
Aw, shame about the little cat being shooed away but probably best in the long run.

@ewelsh , Tick tock dance moves? I'd pay money to watch you do that.
Nice to hear your little robo Minions are hard at work. I can't work out why they're still in one piece with your lot.

Have a good rest of the weekend everyone, and sorry to those I've missed. We'll have to all start practising our rain dances if it doesn't happen soon, cats included.😺






xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

What about sewing some biggish heavy washers to the back of the hem @Cully ? Then you won’t have to open the hem and sew it back up.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Cully said:


> Got home to see Misty has the 'hump' with me. Don't know what I've done but she turned her back on me. Oops! Must be bad.


Well if you will do lots of housework and ignore her AND then go out shopping what do you expect ?  



Cully said:


> I must find a way of making the hem of the door curtain heavier. Last year it kept blowing in every time there was a draught from the window. I wonder if you can get lead weights to put in the hem? Ball bearings perhaps??


Yes you can get lead weights for curtain hems (I've got them in all my heavy curtains) You can either get individual ones or you can buy a lead weight "string" by the metre - they both come in a variety of weights from lightweight to very heavyweight - Amazon seem to have quite a selection to choose from.


----------



## Charity

huckybuck said:


> Arghhh my peace is ruined!!!
> 
> Mr HB is home. He had to stop play because his elbow has swollen up and hurts. I’ve booked him physio for this afternoon as I need to keep him playing 😂


Best laid plans eh? 😏 When my OH arranges a day out, I feel quite cheerful thinking of all the things I can do, then he sometimes says 'don't think I'll go, don't feel like it'. B**** Slump! Free, peaceful day out the window then 😒 😖



Cully said:


> I thought Saturday's were to wind down after a busy week!
> Done 2 lots of laundry, wash and dry, _and_ put away. Went to Tesco then called in the Range on my way home. Why do I always spend so much time in there just looking?
> Got home to see Misty has the 'hump' with me. Don't know what I've done but she turned her back on me. Oops! Must be bad.
> Stripped my bed and put the duvet away and replaced it with a soft fleecy blanket. I've just got some Egyptian cotton sheets and wondered why I never got them before!
> I must find a way of making the hem of the door curtain heavier. Last year it kept blowing in every time there was a draught from the window. I wonder if you can get lead weights to put in the hem? Ball bearings perhaps??
> Just waiting for my new headphones to arrive and HOPE they aren't too complicated to get to work with my tv.
> And so what have you all been up to today???
> 
> Oh dear @Willow_Warren , what a pain. I hope it doesn't take too long to fix and you're back on the road and not too tired to shop.
> 
> @huckybuck , fingers crossed the physio sorts Mr HB out fast enough for you.
> 
> @Bethanjane22 , I'm glad you enjoyed the film and you weren't reaching for the tissues.
> I'm terrible for crying through sad films. I absolutely loved the book Marley and Me but sobbed my heart out every time I see the film. In fact, after the first time I saw it I have never been able to watch the whole film again.
> 
> @Charity , hope your shopping arrived on time and no subs. Or at least, no ridiculous subs.
> Really pleased Purdey is ok now. What a scare. At least you have been able to warn other dog owners about plums. i'd never heard of it before.
> Aw, shame about the little cat being shooed away but probably best in the long run.
> 
> @ewelsh , Tick tock dance moves? I'd pay money to watch you do that.
> Nice to hear your little robo Minions are hard at work. I can't work out why they're still in one piece with your lot.
> 
> Have a good rest of the weekend everyone, and sorry to those I've missed. We'll have to all start practising our rain dances if it doesn't happen soon, cats included.😺
> View attachment 575366
> xx


Don't talk to me about the shopping @Cully. Several of my salad items and some chicken breasts have all got use by dates of tomorrow on them 😠 and we had a quiche which had to be eaten today so we had that for lunch which wasn't the plan. Only saving grace there for Waitrose was they didn't charge us for it as it was so short life, so it tasted all the better for that. 😄


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Charity said:


> Don't talk to me about the shopping @Cully. Several of my salad items and some chicken breasts have all got use by dates of tomorrow on them 😠 and we had a quiche which had to be eaten today


That's the main reason why I don't do online food shopping ! As there's only me to eat it I can't afford to have food in my weekly shop with a short shelf life - if I did it would likely end up in the bin


----------



## Cully

Mrs Funkin said:


> What about sewing some biggish heavy washers to the back of the hem @Cully ? Then you won’t have to open the hem and sew it back up.


I was thinking of something heavy like that. It needs to be able to withstand the draught that comes through the small open window which I always leave open. Not so bad now, but in winter, _whooooo!!_
Thank you for the idea Mrs F xx.


----------



## Willow_Warren

I got home just before 5 and I did pop to Tesco and hopefully got enough for the the week…

i have watered the tomatoes, got the washing in and out more out. watered the tomatoes and the greenhouse and cleaned out the chickens and rabbits. Put fresh sheets on the bed and has a shower. Now settling down to watch some of the commonwealth games before getting my dinner!

tomorrow will be a lazy day (well didn’t really do much today) after a morning walk!


----------



## ewelsh

Good grief @Willow_Warren your a busy bee


@huckybuck did you do the Commonwelath Brummy quiz?


----------



## huckybuck

I don’t know about the brummie quiz @ewelsh off to google


----------



## ewelsh

huckybuck said:


> I don’t know about the brummie quiz @ewelsh off to google



It was actually on the tv, they interviewed British athletes to see how much they knew about Birmingham if they knew brummie slang example-

What do Brummies call a bread roll - Bap, Cob, Roll 
Does Birmingham have more canals than Venice, Amsterdam, Bruges


things like that 🤣


----------



## BarneyBobCat

ewelsh said:


> It was actually on the tv, they interviewed British athletes to see how much they knew about Birmingham if they knew brummie slag example-
> 
> What do Brummies call a bread roll - Bap, Cob, Roll
> Does Birmingham have more canals than Venice, Amsterdam, Bruges
> 
> 
> things like that 🤣


Brummie Slag?!


----------



## ewelsh

BarneyBobCat said:


> Brummie Slag?!




Oh no, this silly i pad, thats not a word I would ever use, apologies to all 😳


----------



## huckybuck

I’d have known all those answers 🤣
I had to teach Mr HB what “round the Wrekin” meant 🙄


----------



## ewelsh

huckybuck said:


> I’d have known all those answers 🤣
> I had to teach Mr HB what “round the Wrekin” meant 🙄




? What does that mean? 🤣


----------



## ewelsh

Found these @huckybuck 




*Aggin’* – complaining or moaning.
*Ain’t* – it is not.
*Ar* – yes, or to agree with something.
*Ark at that* – listen to that!
*Bab* – an endearing term to a female.
*Babby* – a young child.
*Back of Rackhams* – often used as an insult, as the back of Rackhams was thought to be a red light area.
*Black over Bill’s mother’s* – black clouds are coming. Bill is William Shakespeare, which means the rain clouds are coming from Stratford-upon-Avon.
*Bonce* – a head.
*Bost* – it’s broken.
*Buzz* – the bus.
*Cack-handed* – a clumsy way of doing something.
*Cob* – a bread roll.
*Council pop* – tap water.
*Deff off* – to not do something.
*Ee-yar* – here you are.
*Ent* – it is not.
*Entry* – the alley between terraced houses.
*Fizzy pop* – a fizzy drink.
*Gambol* – a forward roll.
*Garage* – a petrol station.
*Gully* – an alleyway, or space round the back of houses.
*Having a Benny* – to throw a strop.
*Island* – a roundabout.
*It’s raining in* – rain is getting inside the house, close the window.
*Leg it* – run away.
*Mither/Myther* – pestering someone.
*Mom* – mother. NOT MUM.
*Mooch* – have a look around.
*Munch* – to hug/cuddle.
*Nause* – someone who makes a mess of something.
*One bomb* – to knock someone out with one punch.
*Outdoor* – the off licence.
*Peaky blinder* – a flat cap worn by the Birmingham gang in the 1900s.
*Pop* – squash; not to be confused with fizzy drinks.
*Rezza* – the reservoir, most likely Edgbaston.
*Round the Wrekin* – going the long way around (after the Wrekin Hills in Shropshire)
*Tara-a-bit* – see you later.
*Tea* – dinner, around 6/7pm.
*The cut* – the canal.
*The Bull* – a bronze statue outside the Bullring, and a general meeting place in town.
*Tip top* – a long fruit-flavoured ice lolly.
*Tot* – an alcoholic drink.
*Town* – Birmingham city centre.
*Wag* – skip school or miss a lesson on purpose.
*Wench* – an affectionate term for a young woman.
*Wooden hills* – old term for stairs.


----------



## huckybuck

Ark at that!!! I had forgotten the back of Rackams 😂 

Nanny used to say most of these!!! I can picture her now saying it’s black over Bill’s mothers! 

And my cousins all still call me our Bab!

The rest I thought was normal English 🤣


----------



## ewelsh

Council pop cracked me up 😂


----------



## BarneyBobCat

ewelsh said:


> Oh no, this silly i pad, thats not a word I would ever use, apologies to all 😳


Cant beat a bit of autocorrect. The things it has done to me!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh dear, we came up to bed and I think Oscar has done a wee on the landing  no idea why, he’s never not done wee in his tray before. Poor little man. Going to try not to worry about it as it’s a “one off”. He was sat with us in the garden all evening, did a wee in his favourite flower bed, we had friends round (only two people, he’s met them many times before, they leave him be) but no stress, 

Shall I worry?


----------



## GingerNinja

Morning all.

@Mrs Funkin I don't think you should worry about one accident (but I know you will) but it is strange, are you sure it's wee?

I've been up since 4:40 as I got up to get some water and both cats were missing 
Luna would not come in last night so I had to eventually leave her and go to bed. She was sitting about 10 foot from the back door and would skip off every time I went out! Ginkgo is sometimes does this as he knows once he comes in, he can't go out again.

So neither cat had come in all night..... they had both been poisoned/kidnapped/run over! With my heart thumping, I pulled on some clothes, splashed water on my face, opened my curtains and there was Luna having zoomies and running up the little apple tree! Well within 15 minutes Ginkgo was back too.

It turns out that after the last time I locked the cat flap, when I unlocked it I didn't set it back to curfew mode  so they had been in but had been able to leave again before I got up.

Anyway I've had my blood pressure tablets and a couple of cups of tea now. I think I'll survive the day!

On a positive note, we have had rain. Not much and not heavy but it's something!

Happy Sunday


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Morning, I had a shocking sleep my tummy was hurting, pouring in sweat with the hot flushes, every time I woke up I was worrying about Oscar! Anyway, he woke us up at 5:30 but ate a bit and then settled again until 7, so that’s good.

When we were in the kitchen last night we heard Oscar make a weird meow, wonder if it was related to him doing a wee on the landing? His trays are clean, nothing in them except litter. I dunno. Pretty sure it’s wee @GingerNinja - we shall get the Bissel out shortly to try to clean it all out. He is definitely becoming a bit confused at times, hopefully just that. He was happily doing garden wees yesterday, so I don’t think he’s in pain or anything. What would my life be without something Oscar related to worry about?

First up on the telly list today is the Commonwealth Games para triathlon, as a friend of ours is a Guide for a VI athlete. Go Team Dawson! Watching football with pals later, bit grey here today and breezy again but still no sign of anything falling from the sky. I’d usually go for a run but not sure how my tummy is feeling, so will wait a little bit.

Happy Sunday


----------



## Willow_Warren

Happy Sunday!
I’ve put the washing on… fed everyone… put the bread maker on and about to head out for a walk! 
Housework.. well… let’s not talk about that! (Although I really must put the zoo plus order that arrived yesterday away as I just stabbed my toe on the box )

happy Sunday everyone


----------



## Charity

Good morning. Have got up late this morning after a night of waking up every hour.

It's a gloomy start, oh for rain, though doesn't look like we here down south are due any soon. 😒 If we get a hose ban next week, we're right up queer street. I'm filling an old waste bin with excess water but it won't be enough.

There was nothing on TV last night so I spent a lovely evening listening to Classic FM. I usually have this on last thing before bed to soothe me in the hope it will aid sleep but sadly its short acting. 

Bunty was being a pain right on bedtime. She will keep disappearing behind the bedroom blind, she's making it a regular thing, then knocks everything over when she tries to get out. She did it three times last night.

Nothing much planned today, taking it easy. Enjoy your Sunday everyone.

@Mrs Funkin, sorry you had a bad night and Oscar is worrying you again. Hopefully the wee was a one off., just keep an eye on him today
@GingerNinja, after all that worrying and it turned out to be your fault. Can't get the staff nowadays. 
@Willow Warren, you are such a busy bee, you make me feel tired


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Good Morning  
Yesterday the forecast for today was light rain all day - now that's changed to light rain for 3-4 hours this afternoon; what's the betting that will pass us by too ! Just as well that I made the effort and watered the garden last night.

@Mrs Funkin how's your tummy this morning ? I'm 75 but still get the odd menopausal flush  I had a hysterectomy when I was 43 and went onto HRT in my early 50's - it made such a difference 
@Willow_Warren please send me some of your energy ! I can only operate on auto-pilot this time of day !
@GingerNinja just hate that heart stopping moment when you realise your fur baby/ies are not where they are supposed to be ! Glad to hear yours are safe and sound 

Apart from lunch with my sister, nothing on the cards here. I "may" just do a little deadheading before I go - but my "get up and go" has "got up and gone" lately


----------



## Tigermoon

ewelsh said:


> Found these @huckybuck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Aggin’* – complaining or moaning.
> *Ain’t* – it is not.
> *Ar* – yes, or to agree with something.
> *Ark at that* – listen to that!
> *Bab* – an endearing term to a female.
> *Babby* – a young child.
> *Back of Rackhams* – often used as an insult, as the back of Rackhams was thought to be a red light area.
> *Black over Bill’s mother’s* – black clouds are coming. Bill is William Shakespeare, which means the rain clouds are coming from Stratford-upon-Avon.
> *Bonce* – a head.
> *Bost* – it’s broken.
> *Buzz* – the bus.
> *Cack-handed* – a clumsy way of doing something.
> *Cob* – a bread roll.
> *Council pop* – tap water.
> *Deff off* – to not do something.
> *Ee-yar* – here you are.
> *Ent* – it is not.
> *Entry* – the alley between terraced houses.
> *Fizzy pop* – a fizzy drink.
> *Gambol* – a forward roll.
> *Garage* – a petrol station.
> *Gully* – an alleyway, or space round the back of houses.
> *Having a Benny* – to throw a strop.
> *Island* – a roundabout.
> *It’s raining in* – rain is getting inside the house, close the window.
> *Leg it* – run away.
> *Mither/Myther* – pestering someone.
> *Mom* – mother. NOT MUM.
> *Mooch* – have a look around.
> *Munch* – to hug/cuddle.
> *Nause* – someone who makes a mess of something.
> *One bomb* – to knock someone out with one punch.
> *Outdoor* – the off licence.
> *Peaky blinder* – a flat cap worn by the Birmingham gang in the 1900s.
> *Pop* – squash; not to be confused with fizzy drinks.
> *Rezza* – the reservoir, most likely Edgbaston.
> *Round the Wrekin* – going the long way around (after the Wrekin Hills in Shropshire)
> *Tara-a-bit* – see you later.
> *Tea* – dinner, around 6/7pm.
> *The cut* – the canal.
> *The Bull* – a bronze statue outside the Bullring, and a general meeting place in town.
> *Tip top* – a long fruit-flavoured ice lolly.
> *Tot* – an alcoholic drink.
> *Town* – Birmingham city centre.
> *Wag* – skip school or miss a lesson on purpose.
> *Wench* – an affectionate term for a young woman.
> *Wooden hills* – old term for stairs.


A lot of these must have firkled into general use UK wide as I've heard/used a lot of these other than the very specific to Brum ones like 'round the Wrekin' (I'd say round the houses) and I come from Kent originally!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Loads of these are used where I’m from in Derbyshire too (we said Corporation pop for water though, fizzy pop was only for Christmas - Corona glass bottles in a crate of 12 from the milkman!).


----------



## Cully

@huckybuck and @ewelsh , 'They ad the bloo** road up again. Bus took us all round the bloo** Wrekin'. Mom said stuff like that when she got home late. 
I've always said the Wrekin a lot but never realised it wasn't in general use either HB. Its also used when somebody is overlong explaining something. "Went all round the b* Wrekin' when a few words would of done".
I remember there were lots of 'bloody's' too, and 'bleedin'. "Bleedin idiot!' "Get yer feet off me best bleedin' chair!"
Uncle Arthur couldn't say anything without a bloody in there somewhere. Me and my cousin used to try and count how many times he said it when we went over there. The grown ups used to wonder what we were giggling at, but we couldn't tell them 
Ha ha, Rackham's was a posh shop, but not after it got the 'round the back of' label. I went round there one day  and discovered it was just like the back of any other shop. Dustbins, discarded boxes and f a g ends. Not a pair of knickers to be seen! I think I was disappointed.
I still say Ta-ra, even to the locals here in the deep SE. My son says that when I get on the phone with my sister, who still lives in Brum, you'd never know I'd ever moved away.
Thanks for the lovely nostalgic walk round my home town.
Ta-ra fer now


----------



## Ali71

Good Morning 
Early start as usual but then slept again till 6.30. Brioche bacon rolls for breakfast!

The neighbours who own the house behind our bungalow have houseguests, or should that be garden guests. They arrived Thursday night with a flip top camper van thing, and they've parked just the other side of our hedge! He's got a massive garden so why they picked there I'm not entirely sure 🙄.I can see straight into their "bedroom" and they into our conservatory, so I feel a bit like a goldfish at the moment. I've not seen any sign of life or heard the car doors banging yet, but then again they were up till 1.30 this morning doing Karaoke. If only it wasn't raining we could get the mower and strimmer out 😂 They will be gone today fortunately.

We had a bit of drizzle then some rain overnight, and it is raining lightly as we speak. Those poor campers 🤭. It won't be anywhere near enough to make up for all the dry weather but I guess we should be grateful for anything.

@Willow_Warren my breadmaker is also on duty this morning! We should compare results in the cookery thread  Have a nice walk
@Mrs Funkin glad to hear Oscar has tucked into breakfast this morning. We do worry don't we? Milo had a "fussy" night, I think he was in pain. I was a bit concerned as I gave him some Metacam and then he wouldn't eat! In the end I left him to it with 2 different options, more than half of both was gone when he woke me for breakfast at 6.30, which he also ate.
@Bertie'sMum hope you enjoy lunch with your sister
@GingerNinja I'm sure the cats don't want to be out in the drizzle now if you have the same weather we do! Glad you survived the worry  x

Have a lovely relaxing day xx


----------



## SbanR

Good morning. Well, we had a little light drizzle early morning. It barely penetrated the top mm. It feels damp is all. Ollie is out in his catio, on the lower platform, so sheltered should it start to drizzle again 😊


----------



## Cully

Bertie'sMum said:


> Well if you will do lots of housework and ignore her AND then go out shopping what do you expect ?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you can get lead weights for curtain hems (I've got them in all my heavy curtains) You can either get individual ones or you can buy a lead weight "string" by the metre - they both come in a variety of weights from lightweight to very heavyweight - Amazon seem to have quite a selection to choose from.


True, I'm a very bad mum aren't I?
A string of weights. That would make sense to actually thread it through the hem. Thanks, I'll look into that too, along with the washers idea from Mrs F.


----------



## Cully

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh dear, we came up to bed and I think Oscar has done a wee on the landing  no idea why, he’s never not done wee in his tray before. Poor little man. Going to try not to worry about it as it’s a “one off”. He was sat with us in the garden all evening, did a wee in his favourite flower bed, we had friends round (only two people, he’s met them many times before, they leave him be) but no stress,
> 
> Shall I worry?


Clean it up when he's not around. I would put it down to 'one of those things'. Oscar may well have been just as surprised as you about it.🙀


----------



## ewelsh

Morning all

Libby insisted she came to bed with me last night 😑 she had a lovely comfy sleep on me, why when she had a whole king size bed to choose from! I put the fan on hoping it would shift her but nope she stayed put. So I am tired today little monkey.
We had a big down pour early morning so my plants are very happy today but some will never bounce back after that heat we had.

@GingerNinja 🤣 had to laugh at the splash water on your face. Note to self, “pay more attention slave” 😂
@Mrs Funkin poor Oscar Woo, hopefully he was just a bit confused. How’s your tummy now? Xxxx enjoy the football later. I will join you watching, not a football gal more rugby but I must support the women.
@Willow_Warren what ever you on, I will have some please.
@Charity naughty Bunty, maybe she is trying to help sort your dressing table out 🤣 you need headphones in bed and listen to Classic FM all night.
@Bertie'sMum enjoy your lunch x
@Cully some of those Brumime words I knew too, many I didn’t. I will fish out some Welsh terms. Glad it made your smile.
@Ali71 😧 I would hate someone looking in to my space too, I would get the chain saw out just for affect 😂


Have a good day everyone x


@BarneyBobCat do you have indigestion today after all that meat? 😀😉


----------



## ewelsh

here you go, some welsh terms, I do know some of these, I use cwtch, dwt, poppy ping and “there’s lovely” a lot 😂
@Bethanjane22 will confirm these too.



alright - In Wales, people say alright as a greeting. It means the same as "hi" or "hello." Sometimes it's abbreviated to alrighi' or alri. (Alright, how are you today?) 
bamps - The word bamps is an affectionate term used to mean grandfather. (I'm going to visit my bamps this weekend.)
banging - As slang, the word banging means that something is really great, outstanding or awesome. (You got a new job? That's banging.)
beaut - The slang term beaut is an affectionate term for a female friend. Even though it looks like a shortened form of beautiful, it doesn't refer to looks. (Hi there, beaut, how have you been doing?) 
butt - This slang word is a term of endearment for a male friend. Think of it more like an alternate form of bro or mate rather than referring to a body part. Sometimes a "y" is added to form butty. (Hey butt, what's going on with you?)
chopsy - This term describes someone who is mouthy, impudent or cheeky in demeanor. (The new employee seems a bit more chopsy than the rest of the team.) 
chopsing - Someone who is behaving argumentatively would be described as chopsing. (My brother is too busy chopsing to actually listen to what our mam is trying to say.)
cracking - This British slang term is also commonly used in Wales. It is a descriptive term indicating that something is excellent. (This pudding is cracking good! Can I have the recipe?)
cwtch - Pronounced the way you'd say "butch" if it started with a hard "c," this Welsh slang word means a loving hug that's both affectionate and comforting, like a cuddle. (Nothing makes me feel better than a cwtch from my mam.) 
daps - The term daps is generic slang to refer to sneakers or any athletic shoes. (I need to change into my daps before we stroll through the park.)
dwt - The word dwt is the Welsh equivalent of the Scottish term "wee." It can be used to describe anything small and cute but is usually used for children. (What a precious dwt lad.)
Drive - This term is used to refer to bus drivers in Wales. It's also used for taxi drivers. In essence, "Drive" is each bus or taxi driver's nickname in the course of their job. (Thanks for the lift, Drive.) 
gwenny - This slang term is a descriptive term for old-fashioned or out-of-style. (I love this old gwenny sweater.
half and half - In Wales, if you order a meal that comes with a choice of one of two sides, you can get a half portion of each side by requesting half and half. (I'd like a curry takeaway with half and half.)
hanging - In Wales, slang usage of hanging refers to having gotten extremely drunk. (I was tipsy while you were at the party, but I kept drinking and was hanging by the end of the night.)
hwyl - This slang term is used to convey a sense of fun, frivolity and energetic celebration. (The footie crowd was filled with hwyl after the victory!)
kecks - In parts of Wales, the slang term kecks is used to refer to men's trousers. (I've spilled curry on my kecks.)
Iechyd da - If you're called on to make a toast in a bar or at a party in Wales, just utter this phrase (pronounced yeah-ch-id dah). It actually means "good health" but is used as "cheers." (Lechyd da, my friends!) 
ling di long - This phrase refers to wandering aimlessly, without any particular sense of purpose or direction. (I'm just enjoying a ling di long stroll in this lovely weather.)
lush - The word lush is used to convey that an item is truly lovely. (What a lush dress you are wearing. Your new handbag is lush as well.) 
mitcher - This refers to one who misses work or school claiming to be sick when they are actually perfectly fine. (She's absent again? Don't worry too much; she's a bit of a mitcher.)
mun - The term mun is slang used to add emphasis to a statement that doesn't actually mean anything, though it is literally a synonym for man. (Well, mun, I meant to invite you to join in.)
poppy ping - This is a funny Welsh term sometimes used as slang for a microwave oven. (Heat the takeaway in the poppy ping and we'll have a snack.)
sorted - In Wales, this word is used to indicate that something has been handled or taken care of. (I'll go to the shops and get dinner sorted.) 
tamping - This term is used to express that one is feeling extremely angry. (The mugger attempted to steal my handbag, leaving me tamping and screaming as he ran off.)
there's lovely - In Wales, this slang expression means the same thing as the expression "that's nice." (You're wearing a new dress! There's lovely.) 
tidy - This Welsh slang term is used to indicate that the speaker perceives something as great, very good or awesome. It's used the same way as banging is used. (You did a tidy job on this project.)
twp - Do you know anyone who's more than a bit dull? In Wales, the slang term for such a person is twp. (My cousin is such a twp.)


----------



## GingerNinja

I've dyed my hair, showered, had breakfast and, now I don't feel like I'm about to have a heart attack, a strong cup of coffee.
The cats are in bed. Goodness knows how long they were out galavanting!

I have a pot of compost that has nothing growing in it and when I stuck my finger into it, sadly only the very top 1-2mm was wet, so the rain has done nothing for the garden 😭

I'm watching Sunday brunch now so may have doze if the blinking fly that's in here let's me 🐝

Are you baking today @Willow_Warren ? I fancy making something but there's only me to eat it and I only like a little something sweet.


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Morning! Still raining here, bloody sick of it. This may mean no bike ride today. Started the day with a McDonalds - last day of my week off treat. Yummy.

So I think a quiet day of watching films and the F1 later. 

@ewelsh No indigestion here - we didn't eat it all, most of its in the fridge and I'll use it for other meals during the next couple of days. You never know, a vegetable might make an appearance!


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Here are some Geordie terms that made me laugh:


----------



## huckybuck

Morning all.
I am besides myself with excitement as off to meet Liz in a bit! 

Slept well last night although I’ve been bitten dreadfully (think it was gardening yesterday as I forgot the insect repellant) and the antihistamine has now worn off. 

Mrs F has Oscar got a tray on the landing? Maybe he was just caught short but I’d keep an eye on him in case it’s cystitis. I really hope it’s a one off.

Have a good day everyone and I’ll report back later!


----------



## Willow_Warren

Ah please no one think I’m busy bee! My house is a mess! Back from my walk (9.5 miles…. not done a longer walk ina while, so thought it was about time) and just treated myself to the last pain au chocolate. Watching commonwealth games with Lola on my lap and the washing still in the machine… well I can’t disturb Lola can I?

my bread this morning was sort of “finish the odd bags of flour I have”


----------



## Charity

I planned to wash my car but I'm mesmerised watching the gymnastics, fabulous

Can't leave us Southerners out, so here are some Dorset words

Afraid, A'feard
At any time, Any when
Backyard, Backside
Ill or unwell, Bad (my Grandad's family used to say they felt badly)
Beehive, Beepot
Shiver with cold, Bibber
An uproar , Blather
Extremely bad weather, Cazelty weather
Early childhood , Cradlehood
Grumpy, Crousty
Hair curls, Curdles
Feeble minded, Doughbaked
Consumed too much alcohol, Drinky
Wide yawn, Gammy wedge
Anxious, Joppety-joppety
Noon time meal, Nuncheon
Useless, Ramshacklum
Mean or stingy, Scaly
Ill tempered, Tilty
Icicles, Tinklebobs
A state of confusion, Torrididdle
Big and heavy, Woppen
Wasp, Wopsy
Something, Zummat


----------



## Mrs Funkin

The Bissell has been employed, Oscar didn’t see us do it. He has a tray in the main bathroom @huckybuck which is not even ten cat steps away from where we think he did the wee. Close eye employed. I really hope it’s a one off.

Thanks all, positive thoughts all welcome  He’s eaten nearly two pouches of breakfast, so he must feel alright.


----------



## Cully

Mrs Funkin said:


> The Bissell has been employed, Oscar didn’t see us do it. He has a tray in the main bathroom @huckybuck which is not even ten cat steps away from where we think he did the wee. Close eye employed. I really hope it’s a one off.
> 
> Thanks all, positive thoughts all welcome  He’s eaten nearly two pouches of breakfast, so he must feel alright.


I'm sure he's fine. Maybe found yesterday a little stressful and just forgot himself.
Had to smile as I misread that he'd eaten nearly two _pounds_ of breakfast







!!


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> I planned to wash my car but I'm mesmerised watching the gymnastics, fabulous
> 
> Can't leave us Southerners out, so here are some Dorset words
> 
> Afraid, A'feard
> At any time, Any when
> Backyard, Backside
> Ill or unwell, Bad (my Grandad's family used to say they felt badly)
> Beehive, Beepot
> Shiver with cold, Bibber
> An uproar , Blather
> Extremely bad weather, Cazelty weather
> Early childhood , Cradlehood
> Grumpy, Crousty
> Hair curls, Curdles
> Feeble minded, Doughbaked
> Consumed too much alcohol, Drinky
> Wide yawn, Gammy wedge
> Anxious, Joppety-joppety
> Noon time meal, Nuncheon
> Useless, Ramshacklum
> Mean or stingy, Scaly
> Ill tempered, Tilty
> Icicles, Tinklebobs
> A state of confusion, Torrididdle
> Big and heavy, Woppen
> Wasp, Wopsy
> Something, Zummat


All these words we've used for ages and never knew where they come from. Or mean!
I've always used blather to mean a good old natter, putting the world to rights.
Curdles is lovely. And it's nice to hear there are Dorset 'ladies who nunch'  
Tinklebobs sounds like the noise Xmas tree icicles make.
Thank you for the smile. I'm off to the freezer and put some tinklebobs in my lemon tea🥤😊


----------



## Cully

ewelsh said:


> here you go, some welsh terms, I do know some of these, I use cwtch, dwt, poppy ping and “there’s lovely” a lot 😂
> @Bethanjane22 will confirm these too.
> 
> 
> 
> alright - In Wales, people say alright as a greeting. It means the same as "hi" or "hello." Sometimes it's abbreviated to alrighi' or alri. (Alright, how are you today?)
> bamps - The word bamps is an affectionate term used to mean grandfather. (I'm going to visit my bamps this weekend.)
> banging - As slang, the word banging means that something is really great, outstanding or awesome. (You got a new job? That's banging.)
> beaut - The slang term beaut is an affectionate term for a female friend. Even though it looks like a shortened form of beautiful, it doesn't refer to looks. (Hi there, beaut, how have you been doing?)
> butt - This slang word is a term of endearment for a male friend. Think of it more like an alternate form of bro or mate rather than referring to a body part. Sometimes a "y" is added to form butty. (Hey butt, what's going on with you?)
> chopsy - This term describes someone who is mouthy, impudent or cheeky in demeanor. (The new employee seems a bit more chopsy than the rest of the team.)
> chopsing - Someone who is behaving argumentatively would be described as chopsing. (My brother is too busy chopsing to actually listen to what our mam is trying to say.)
> cracking - This British slang term is also commonly used in Wales. It is a descriptive term indicating that something is excellent. (This pudding is cracking good! Can I have the recipe?)
> cwtch - Pronounced the way you'd say "butch" if it started with a hard "c," this Welsh slang word means a loving hug that's both affectionate and comforting, like a cuddle. (Nothing makes me feel better than a cwtch from my mam.)
> daps - The term daps is generic slang to refer to sneakers or any athletic shoes. (I need to change into my daps before we stroll through the park.)
> dwt - The word dwt is the Welsh equivalent of the Scottish term "wee." It can be used to describe anything small and cute but is usually used for children. (What a precious dwt lad.)
> Drive - This term is used to refer to bus drivers in Wales. It's also used for taxi drivers. In essence, "Drive" is each bus or taxi driver's nickname in the course of their job. (Thanks for the lift, Drive.)
> gwenny - This slang term is a descriptive term for old-fashioned or out-of-style. (I love this old gwenny sweater.
> half and half - In Wales, if you order a meal that comes with a choice of one of two sides, you can get a half portion of each side by requesting half and half. (I'd like a curry takeaway with half and half.)
> hanging - In Wales, slang usage of hanging refers to having gotten extremely drunk. (I was tipsy while you were at the party, but I kept drinking and was hanging by the end of the night.)
> hwyl - This slang term is used to convey a sense of fun, frivolity and energetic celebration. (The footie crowd was filled with hwyl after the victory!)
> kecks - In parts of Wales, the slang term kecks is used to refer to men's trousers. (I've spilled curry on my kecks.)
> Iechyd da - If you're called on to make a toast in a bar or at a party in Wales, just utter this phrase (pronounced yeah-ch-id dah). It actually means "good health" but is used as "cheers." (Lechyd da, my friends!)
> ling di long - This phrase refers to wandering aimlessly, without any particular sense of purpose or direction. (I'm just enjoying a ling di long stroll in this lovely weather.)
> lush - The word lush is used to convey that an item is truly lovely. (What a lush dress you are wearing. Your new handbag is lush as well.)
> mitcher - This refers to one who misses work or school claiming to be sick when they are actually perfectly fine. (She's absent again? Don't worry too much; she's a bit of a mitcher.)
> mun - The term mun is slang used to add emphasis to a statement that doesn't actually mean anything, though it is literally a synonym for man. (Well, mun, I meant to invite you to join in.)
> poppy ping - This is a funny Welsh term sometimes used as slang for a microwave oven. (Heat the takeaway in the poppy ping and we'll have a snack.)
> sorted - In Wales, this word is used to indicate that something has been handled or taken care of. (I'll go to the shops and get dinner sorted.)
> tamping - This term is used to express that one is feeling extremely angry. (The mugger attempted to steal my handbag, leaving me tamping and screaming as he ran off.)
> there's lovely - In Wales, this slang expression means the same thing as the expression "that's nice." (You're wearing a new dress! There's lovely.)
> tidy - This Welsh slang term is used to indicate that the speaker perceives something as great, very good or awesome. It's used the same way as banging is used. (You did a tidy job on this project.)
> twp - Do you know anyone who's more than a bit dull? In Wales, the slang term for such a person is twp. (My cousin is such a twp.)


Does this mean we're going to have a Bore Da Thread now? 😆
Cwtch - Aw, it must be lovely to say a verbal hug when you can't give one. Love it.
I use lush too, and sorted, with the same as your meanings.
Poppy ping tickled me. How very descriptive.
What's that word for an ironing board. Smoothy something? I heard Rhod Gilbert say it on TV recently.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I’ve no idea @Cully - I would have thought not as he knows the couple that were here very well. He just sits and they don’t fuss or harass him, he’s just with us (or not! He was sat on the lawn all evening whilst we were chatting in the garden).

I dunno. Still observing…


----------



## Cully

Mrs Funkin said:


> I’ve no idea @Cully - I would have thought not as he knows the couple that were here very well. He just sits and they don’t fuss or harass him, he’s just with us (or not! He was sat on the lawn all evening whilst we were chatting in the garden).
> 
> I dunno. Still observing…


Misty won't wee in front of anyone. She likes her privacy, and if we walk into the bathroom while she's in her litter tray we apologise and walk out. Then have to wait our turn in the queue  .


----------



## ewelsh

Cully said:


> Does this mean we're going to have a Bore Da Thread now? 😆
> Cwtch - Aw, it must be lovely to say a verbal hug when you can't give one. Love it.
> I use lush too, and sorted, with the same as your meanings.
> Poppy ping tickled me. How very descriptive.
> What's that word for an ironing board. Smoothy something? I heard Rhod Gilbert say it on TV recently.




I should have use bore da 😂 Yes I love the term cwtch, as for microwave I tend to say poppety ping, ironing board is bwrdd smwddio, iron is smwddio, no idea what Rhod Gilbert calls it, but I bet its funny. 😂


----------



## urbantigers

Good er - afternoon? Evening? Somewhere between the 2?

Sorry missed pages…..

I hope Oscar has done no more wees outside the box @Mrs Funkin 

Was a bit of a mad week here last week so I’ve had an easy weekend. I haven’t done anything. At all. I got up at 2pm yesterday! Not continuous sleep alas, but after feeding the hordes, I went back to bed and slept until about 10.30. I thought about getting up, but whilst I was thinking about it I fell asleep again until 12. I then lay and dozed having more thoughts about getting up but yes, you’ve guessed, I fell asleep again until 2. I clearly needed the sleep, although I still felt tired when I got up. I don’t feel refreshed by sleep although i don’t get enough to fully test that theory. Today I was meant to be meeting a friend but she had a family bereavement overnight so has had to go to her mum’s. I was already up and showered by the time she texted me so I stayed up and went to Dunham Massey for a few hours. The rain has actually stopped for a brief interlude. Everywhere was wet when I got up mid morning, but it’s been dry and sunny this afternoon. Forecast to rain again of course  I need to feed the plants so best get that done before it starts to rain again.

The boys have been good the past few mornings and Kito has maintained his later start to the day, although this morning he had a bit of an introductory whine at 5.15 before going quiet again for a bit. I wish they could understand the concept of weekends. I don’t mind getting up at 5.15ish in the week as I shower and dress before feeding them after 6. But when I want to go back to bed I face the option of feeding them earlier or sitting around waiting for breakfast time.

I don’t know whether to admit to this, but am I the only person who is mourning the end of Neighbours on TV?  I only found out a few weeks ago that it was ending this week. Final episode was on friday. I think I’ve watched it pretty much from the start. It’s easy teatime viewing. Can’t believe there will be no more😢. Nice to see some of the old timers returning for the last episode.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I posted in Trivia I think @urbantigers about the last Neighbours episode. I may have cried. Heh.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Good Morning  
Good grief it's August already - how did that happen ?

I "think" we had a little rain last night but nowhere near enough to make a difference to the garden  and it doesn't look as though we're due any more soon ! Had a very nice lunch with my sister yesterday (yummy roast lamb ) and got to spend time with my niece's border terrier, Reggie. She's on holiday so my sister is dog sitting whilst they are away. He's totally manic - so much energy it's unbelievable ! I spent most of the afternoon throwing a tennis ball in the garden to keep him amused 

Today ? Not much other than ironing/laundry and perhaps get the vacuum and dusters out ! I'm thinking that I should go and water the garden whilst it's still cool but maybe I'll leave that until this evening ?

Congratulations to our ladies football team - I'm not a football aficionado and I didn't watch the match but they did do well didn't they ?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Good morning, gosh it’s very grey here this morning and the breeze is a touch on the chilly side.

My tummy settled down yesterday thankfully in time for the planned football nibbles  I did my usual “leave the room to do something in the kitchen” and they scored the winner. Hurrah. The standard of football was excellent - and the first goal was fabulous, talk about cool under pressure! Blimey. The celebrations were brilliant.

In Oscar news, he was outside all day and we barely saw him - but he came in and did a wee in the tray in the utility when I was prepping his supper and then a wee and a poop up here this morning, so no further landing wee incidents so far.

When husband went out to bring the boy in last night, he heard a noise…it was a hedgepig in the “jungle”. We put out a little bowl of beef cat food by one of the gateway holes under the fence and it’s all gone this morning. Don’t know if it was the hedgehog or a cat though.

Should probably run this morning. I don’t have much desire to go though as yet. Got some ironing to do, too, @Bertie'sMum. I’ll end up being tempted to sew some bunting triangles or something though instead, as my garden bunting needs a refresh. I might try to catch up with some CG too, I’m very behind on watching!

Before anything else though, another coffee and the small boy needs his meds and breakfast. Have a grand day everyone.


----------



## urbantigers

Morning!

Another good one from Kito. I think someone must have switched cats on me. He hasn’t even been a pain at night the past couple of nights. I woke just after 5 to find Mosi still on the bed (having taken over half the bed and pushed me to the other side) but Kito had gone. It took me a while to realise that Kito wasn’t still on th bed as I was lying with my back to them and Kito lies so close that when he gets up, the duvet is tucked so firmly around my legs and it feels as though he is still there. I didn’t attempt to turn over because I didn’t want to disturb him 🤣. But no crying until a brief whimper at 5.15. Very brief so no response from me. I got up at 5.25 before he got going. Well done, Kito. Keep it up!

glad I’m not the only one @Mrs Funkin. I’m sure I will have missed chunks of it over a period of 37 years, but I’ve pretty much watched neighbours from the start. All the old faces putting in an appearance made me so nostalgic and want to re-watch everything I kept seeing faces but couldn’t quite remember who they all were. I wonder whether they will re-show it from the beginning. I don’t think I’ve got another 37 years in me


----------



## Willow_Warren

Good morning…. Although I really don’t feel ready to face the week!

andre was out all night and came in just gone 5… naughty boy as this is happening more and more frequently…

feels muggy here, I need to water the plants but I might do that at lunchtime since I’m working from home…

not much else to say. Roll on the weekend…


----------



## LinznMilly

Good morning.

@Bertie'sMum, I agree - August already? 😳. Shouldn’t be allowed, should it? 😁. We’ve been lucky last week with the weather - it’s drizzled/rained on and off for a few days, and the temps have been much more bearable. I’ll tell the Rain Gods to send some of our rain your way. 

I had an Oops moment last night/this morning. I went to change Kaylus’s water bowl last night, put it on the counter, and must have got distracted. 🫢 Didn’t realise until this morning. 😳. The number of times I was in and the out of the kitchen, I don’t know how I didn’t see it. The only thing I can think of is he has 3 identical bowls, but only one is in use, so I must have seen the bowl, not seen it had water in it, and assume it was a spare. 🫢 

I changed the water again and rushed in with it and some wet food. Kaylus appears to be fine, although he’s made a thorough nuisance of himself ever since. 🤣. He’s now working his way through a new Catit Senses toy (Digger), which is keeping him quiet… for now.😁


----------



## Charity

Good morning. Where has the year gone, not August surely.

I didn't sleep at all well last night, think it must have been all the excitement of yesterday going round in my head. Got up and had a cup of tea at 3.00 then went back to bed at 4.00 and sort of slipped in and out of sleep until Toppy woke me yelling at 6.30. Had to remove a spider right above my head last night when I got into bed, why are they never on my OH's side?

You'll never guess where we are going today? Late yesterday afternoon, OH notice that Purdey's paw was swollen. Went to look and, sure enough, one of her back feet is like a small balloon 😏. She allowed me to touch it and didn't seem very bothered by it but this morning it hasn't gone down and is obviously giving her some discomfort at least, so another vet visit is on the cards. Couldn't see anything yesterday and I think she either must have got a grass seed in it or who knows what. 

I've got hairdressers this morning so will be a new woman later. If your hair isn't right, then nothing is, ain't that so ladies?

Should be back just in time to watch the Lionesses parading around Trafalgar Square (unless we have to go to the vets). I see The Queen sent them a lovely message. 

@Mrs Funkin, glad Oscar's been OK since yesterday.
@LinznMilly, I'm always doing that at nightime though, thankfully, mine don't do much water drinking.

Happy August everyone, have a good day


----------



## Cully

August! Where's the time going?
Well it's nice and cool atm but I'm sure it'll be on the very warm side later. At least it has fooled me like that for the last few days. I'd really welcome a good downpour now.
Didn't we do well last night. I'm not a huge footie fan but do like to watch the big ones, and they don't get much bigger. Well done us  .
Must get Moo's carrier down for a dust off as she's going for her booster and nail trim tomorrow. Both very overdue, especially the talons! Big holes in 2 pairs of leggings this week .
I won't be up to much today. I was in a lot of pain last night and didn't sleep well. Couldn't understand why then remembered hauling two huge shopping bags back from Tesco on Saturday. I must teach Moo to fetch her own food🙀.
Have a good day everyone xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh Purdey  are you missing the vet? Hope it’s something easily resolved @Charity and not too costly.


----------



## Charity

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh Purdey  are you missing the vet? Hope it’s something easily resolved @Charity and not too costly.


Thank you @Mrs Funkin. How embarrassing, having to go back two days after the last episode. Got an appt at 11.00. Hope things don't come in three's. 😕


----------



## GingerNinja

Good morning.

I also don't feel ready for the working week and it will be another busy one. Nothing to report here.... I got up and the cats were where they are supposed to be this morning. Funny that! 

I hope that Purdey is okay @Charity might it be a wasp sting?
I hope you feel better today @Cully take it easy today x

See you later chaps


----------



## ewelsh

Morning all

Slept ok considering it was so humid. Seems a fresh day today, washing already out, love the sight of white crisp sheets on the line, but they were back in within 5 mins thanks to the House-Martin’s poop! So they are going round the machine again!!!!!


I am in a panic, Libby goes to the vet hospital Thursday for the rest of her teeth out, her teeth are good its the gums, so best her teeth come out now at 11yrs old and before they start causing real problems. I just printed off the forms which has set me off, it actually says complications that can result from this procedure ;

1. Anesthetic death 🥺 and so on, why did I just read every word on the forms…..I will have to keep myself so busy over the next 3 days, I am also taking her to my own vets Wednesday for a good check up before she goes, if she is not in tip top condition I will delay the procedure.
@Charity……stand by, I will be driving you mad soon enough but only AFTER you find out what Purdey has done this time 😄 That dog is such a Scooby-Doo 😂.



Have a lovely day everyone xxxx


----------



## huckybuck

Morning all!

Aww @ewelsh I tend not to read the small print…I know what it says and just take a deep breath and leave them in the capable hands of a vet I trust. If it helps I try to remember that Ben went under aged 17 and he was poorly. Huck has been at 15 and so on.

I’m pretty sure I have heard Ceiling Kitty say she has never lost one under AE going for something routine as it is very rare (not that it doesn’t happen but that sort of put it into perspective for me).

I can’t believe you are having to take Purdey again @Charity it must be costing a fortune!! I hope it’s an easy and cheap fix!!

I need to get motivated today to lose some weight, do more exercise, go to bed earlier and drink more water. I had a photo taken yesterday and I HATE how I look (old, fat and haggard) so going to put it on the fridge as inspiration to change!

I will start with making some healthy salady stuff for lunch/dinner (I still have to make the brownies and cheesecake that I should have done yesterday so will need will power to stop me trying them).

Have a good day everyone!


----------



## Bethanjane22

ewelsh said:


> here you go, some welsh terms, I do know some of these, I use cwtch, dwt, poppy ping and “there’s lovely” a lot 😂
> @Bethanjane22 will confirm these too.
> 
> 
> 
> alright - In Wales, people say alright as a greeting. It means the same as "hi" or "hello." Sometimes it's abbreviated to alrighi' or alri. (Alright, how are you today?)
> bamps - The word bamps is an affectionate term used to mean grandfather. (I'm going to visit my bamps this weekend.)
> banging - As slang, the word banging means that something is really great, outstanding or awesome. (You got a new job? That's banging.)
> beaut - The slang term beaut is an affectionate term for a female friend. Even though it looks like a shortened form of beautiful, it doesn't refer to looks. (Hi there, beaut, how have you been doing?)
> butt - This slang word is a term of endearment for a male friend. Think of it more like an alternate form of bro or mate rather than referring to a body part. Sometimes a "y" is added to form butty. (Hey butt, what's going on with you?)
> chopsy - This term describes someone who is mouthy, impudent or cheeky in demeanor. (The new employee seems a bit more chopsy than the rest of the team.)
> chopsing - Someone who is behaving argumentatively would be described as chopsing. (My brother is too busy chopsing to actually listen to what our mam is trying to say.)
> cracking - This British slang term is also commonly used in Wales. It is a descriptive term indicating that something is excellent. (This pudding is cracking good! Can I have the recipe?)
> cwtch - Pronounced the way you'd say "butch" if it started with a hard "c," this Welsh slang word means a loving hug that's both affectionate and comforting, like a cuddle. (Nothing makes me feel better than a cwtch from my mam.)
> daps - The term daps is generic slang to refer to sneakers or any athletic shoes. (I need to change into my daps before we stroll through the park.)
> dwt - The word dwt is the Welsh equivalent of the Scottish term "wee." It can be used to describe anything small and cute but is usually used for children. (What a precious dwt lad.)
> Drive - This term is used to refer to bus drivers in Wales. It's also used for taxi drivers. In essence, "Drive" is each bus or taxi driver's nickname in the course of their job. (Thanks for the lift, Drive.)
> gwenny - This slang term is a descriptive term for old-fashioned or out-of-style. (I love this old gwenny sweater.
> half and half - In Wales, if you order a meal that comes with a choice of one of two sides, you can get a half portion of each side by requesting half and half. (I'd like a curry takeaway with half and half.)
> hanging - In Wales, slang usage of hanging refers to having gotten extremely drunk. (I was tipsy while you were at the party, but I kept drinking and was hanging by the end of the night.)
> hwyl - This slang term is used to convey a sense of fun, frivolity and energetic celebration. (The footie crowd was filled with hwyl after the victory!)
> kecks - In parts of Wales, the slang term kecks is used to refer to men's trousers. (I've spilled curry on my kecks.)
> Iechyd da - If you're called on to make a toast in a bar or at a party in Wales, just utter this phrase (pronounced yeah-ch-id dah). It actually means "good health" but is used as "cheers." (Lechyd da, my friends!)
> ling di long - This phrase refers to wandering aimlessly, without any particular sense of purpose or direction. (I'm just enjoying a ling di long stroll in this lovely weather.)
> lush - The word lush is used to convey that an item is truly lovely. (What a lush dress you are wearing. Your new handbag is lush as well.)
> mitcher - This refers to one who misses work or school claiming to be sick when they are actually perfectly fine. (She's absent again? Don't worry too much; she's a bit of a mitcher.)
> mun - The term mun is slang used to add emphasis to a statement that doesn't actually mean anything, though it is literally a synonym for man. (Well, mun, I meant to invite you to join in.)
> poppy ping - This is a funny Welsh term sometimes used as slang for a microwave oven. (Heat the takeaway in the poppy ping and we'll have a snack.)
> sorted - In Wales, this word is used to indicate that something has been handled or taken care of. (I'll go to the shops and get dinner sorted.)
> tamping - This term is used to express that one is feeling extremely angry. (The mugger attempted to steal my handbag, leaving me tamping and screaming as he ran off.)
> there's lovely - In Wales, this slang expression means the same thing as the expression "that's nice." (You're wearing a new dress! There's lovely.)
> tidy - This Welsh slang term is used to indicate that the speaker perceives something as great, very good or awesome. It's used the same way as banging is used. (You did a tidy job on this project.)
> twp - Do you know anyone who's more than a bit dull? In Wales, the slang term for such a person is twp. (My cousin is such a twp.)



This has cheered me up so much this morning! I can confirm all of these things are used in Wales. Here is a little fictional story using as many as I can (creative writing is not my strong suit): 

This morning I woke up late and I was absolutely bloody tamping, I had to rush to get myself sorted so I wouldn't miss the bus. I bunged some porridge in the Popty-Ping and wolfed it down, it was lush. I quickly chucked on my kecks and and daps, gave my cat a quick cwtch, and legged it to the bus stop, just in the nick of time. I hopped on, paid my fare and said the customary 'alright drive' as I boarded.

Managed to get a cracking seat on the bus which was ruined by the chopsy kids mitching off school at the back of the bus. They were shouting and chopsing at one another with shouts of 'stop it mun!' and 'oh butt! shut it!'. So I put my headphones in and tried to drown them out with a bit of Tom Jones. 

I got so lost in Tom's lush voice, that I almost missed my stop like a right twp. I quickly dashed off the bus and headed to work, throwing a 'thanks drive' over my shoulder at Dai the bus driver. 

That evening I met up with my friends, and headed off to the local Spoons for Thursday Night Curry Club. When we arrived, a dwt of a waitress showed us to our table and took our order, of course I ordered chicken tikka half & half, because you can't have a curry without chips! We scoffed the curry and then raised our glasses to a chorus of 'Iechyd Da!'.

Later that night I stumbled home, clutching a tray of cheesy chips from Chippy Lane, knowing full well I'd be absolutely hanging the next morning.

Happy Monday folks!


----------



## ewelsh

Thanks @huckybuck I know your right, I am normally a very logical person, always look on the bright funny side of things but NOT when it comes to Libby and I have to drive her an hour to get there ( not a confident driver anyway). I will grit my teeth - it will pass x



As for your photo, snap, I had one taken the other day, didn’t help being sat next to my step daughter who is waffer thin and 18 😂 the menopause has a lot to answer to.

I always think you look fabulous, but only you know how you feel inside.


protein protein protein is what you need, I have upped my protein and it has helped me, todays menu is:
breakfast - porridge, fruit and nuts.
Lunch - scrambled egg and avocado, spinage.
Supper - bean salad, cottage cheese and green green green veg/salads.
Water water and a small glass of red wine 😄
I know a chocolate bar will appear somewhere in the day!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Mmmmm, cottage cheese - finally something we agree on @ewelsh  I have a favourite cottage cheese, do you? Mine is Longley Farm, when I can’t get it, it makes me sad.


----------



## ewelsh

Bethanjane22 said:


> This has cheered me up so much this morning! I can confirm all of these things are used in Wales. Here is a little fictional story using as many as I can (creative writing is not my strong suit):
> 
> This morning I woke up late and I was absolutely bloody tamping, I had to rush to get myself sorted so I wouldn't miss the bus. I bunged some porridge in the Popty-Ping and wolfed it down, it was lush. I quickly chucked on my kecks and and daps, gave my cat a quick cwtch, and legged it to the bus stop, just in the nick of time. I hopped on, paid my fare and said the customary 'alright drive' as I boarded.
> 
> Managed to get a cracking seat on the bus which was ruined by the chopsy kids mitching off school at the back of the bus. They were shouting and chopsing at one another with shouts of 'stop it mun!' and 'oh butt! shut it!'. So I put my headphones in and tried to drown them out with a bit of Tom Jones.
> 
> I got so lost in Tom's lush voice, that I almost missed my stop like a right twp. I quickly dashed off the bus and headed to work, throwing a 'thanks drive' over my shoulder at Dai the bus driver.
> 
> That evening I met up with my friends, and headed off to the local Spoons for Thursday Night Curry Club. When we arrived, a dwt of a waitress showed us to our table and took our order, of course I ordered chicken tikka half & half, because you can't have a curry without chips! We scoffed the curry and then raised our glasses to a chorus of 'Iechyd Da!'.
> 
> Later that night I stumbled home, clutching a tray of cheesy chips from Chippy Lane, knowing full well I'd be absolutely hanging the next morning.
> 
> Happy Monday folks!




That is hilarious @Bethanjane22 😂😂😂 I can hear every word, but you forgot the exaggerated “oh my God, never” 😂. Makes me feel homesick now. Plus why is it every bus driver or taxi man is Dai 😂


----------



## ewelsh

Mrs Funkin said:


> Mmmmm, cottage cheese - finally something we agree on @ewelsh  I have a favourite cottage cheese, do you? Mine is Longley Farm, when I can’t get it, it makes me sad.



Yes cottage cheese, much nicer than dare I say the word…marmite 😑 I dont mind which brand I have to be honest, I do try and find GF and organic but hardly ever happens.
I am also trying to eat Sardines ( another yuck ) Bet you like them 😂 I must get more omega‘s into me, I feel guilty eating them but I am tired lately so something is lacking in my diet. 
Add cottage cheese to your shopping list this week 😄


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I’m not a fan of sardines but mackerel fillets in tomato sauce are my favourite - generally with jacket potato filled with cottage cheese, tin of mackerel by the side and a salad mountain.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Mrs Funkin said:


> I’m not a fan of sardines but mackerel fillets in tomato sauce are my favourite - generally with jacket potato filled with cottage cheese, tin of mackerel by the side and a salad mountain.


@ewelsh and mackerel is full of omega's too (as is salmon !)  
Holland & Barrett also sell a good range of omega supplements - Mum used to take one of them for her arthritis.


----------



## Charity

huckybuck said:


> Morning all!
> 
> Aww @ewelsh I tend not to read the small print…I know what it says and just take a deep breath and leave them in the capable hands of a vet I trust. If it helps I try to remember that Ben went under aged 17 and he was poorly. Huck has been at 15 and so on.
> 
> I’m pretty sure I have heard Ceiling Kitty say she has never lost one under AE going for something routine as it is very rare (not that it doesn’t happen but that sort of put it into perspective for me).
> 
> I can’t believe you are having to take Purdey again @Charity it must be costing a fortune!! I hope it’s an easy and cheap fix!!
> 
> I need to get motivated today to lose some weight, do more exercise, go to bed earlier and drink more water. I had a photo taken yesterday and I HATE how I look (old, fat and haggard) so going to put it on the fridge as inspiration to change!
> 
> I will start with making some healthy salady stuff for lunch/dinner (I still have to make the brownies and cheesecake that I should have done yesterday so will need will power to stop me trying them).
> 
> Have a good day everyone!


The things you are not @huckybuck is old or fat and definitely not haggard. I can claim to no longer being fat but if you want to see old and haggard, I can send you a photo. 😏 

@ewelsh, Toppy and Bunty have both had dentals in the last 12-18 months and our vet also said she's never lost an animal yet. I think we all know the risk, we don't need it in print in front of us. If Libby is anything like you, she will be fine. At least she won't need teeth whitening. 

Off to the vets now. I do wonder if she's got a grass seed embedded in her paw. It's swollen on the pads and on top. I'm sending OH in with her.


----------



## Bethanjane22

ewelsh said:


> That is hilarious @Bethanjane22 😂😂😂 I can hear every word, but you forgot the exaggerated “oh my God, never” 😂. Makes me feel homesick now. Plus why is it every bus driver or taxi man is Dai 😂


We do love to be a bit over the top and exaggerated! 

There are so many Dai's. My brother has so many people called Dai in his workplace that they all have nicknames. He is Dai Lugs because he has big ears (cruel I know!).


----------



## lymorelynn

Afternoon 🙂
A trip to the vet for Sybyl this morning for her booster and check up and a relief, when he checked her microchip, that I did keep the right kitten 😸. I have this nightmare that I'd got them mixed up when the other blue point girl in the litter was collected 🙀
Sybyl is fit and healthy, in lovely condition, and very loud, apparently 😻 😹
In other news I can confirm that Lolita is expecting Baby Lambchops in around 6 weeks time 😸
Hope Purdey is ok at the vet's @Charity 
Washing done, shopping done. Just about to find something for lunch and then chill until the washing is ready to come in.
Have a good day everyone 🙂


----------



## Mrs Funkin

BLCs! BLCs!

Hurrah


----------



## Bethanjane22

ewelsh said:


> Thanks @huckybuck I know your right, I am normally a very logical person, always look on the bright funny side of things but NOT when it comes to Libby and I have to drive her an hour to get there ( not a confident driver anyway). I will grit my teeth - it will pass x
> 
> 
> 
> As for your photo, snap, I had one taken the other day, didn’t help being sat next to my step daughter who is waffer thin and 18 😂 the menopause has a lot to answer to.
> 
> I always think you look fabulous, but only you know how you feel inside.
> 
> 
> protein protein protein is what you need, I have upped my protein and it has helped me, todays menu is:
> breakfast - porridge, fruit and nuts.
> Lunch - scrambled egg and avocado, spinage.
> Supper - bean salad, cottage cheese and green green green veg/salads.
> Water water and a small glass of red wine 😄
> I know a chocolate bar will appear somewhere in the day!



I totally agree with @ewelsh when it comes to protein. I've been trying and failing to lose weight and keep it off for the last 10 years and have tried all the diets under the sun. I am also on HRT (I'm a lot younger than most who use HRT due to a double oophorectomy [ovary removal] when I was in my late teens) so find that my hormone levels impact my weight quite a lot. 

After my 30th birthday in May I was feeling really uncomfortable in my clothes, so I started researching the best ways to lose weight and keep it off. So I worked out a very manageable calorie deficit and made sure I was eating protein with every meal. I've managed to lose 12lb since the 2nd week of June. Some weeks I've lost, others I haven't and not once in that time have I felt restricted or hungry. I feel like this is something I can keep up with now too. I'm also trying to walk more too, especially when the weather is nice


----------



## Bertie'sMum

lymorelynn said:


> In other news I can confirm that Lolita is expecting Baby Lambchops in around 6 weeks time 😸


So 2nd week in September if all goes well  I've made a note in my diary to keep checking 'cos I don't want to miss the news !!


----------



## Charity

Congratulations Lolita, more beautiful Lambchops .

We're back from the vets, couldn't find anything in Purdey's paw. The vet did say the lymph gland behind her knee was swollen which indicates infection in her foot. He gave her an anti-inflammatory injection and we've come home laden with Loxicom and antibiotics for the rest of the week. 

I'm really glad I didn't wash my car yesterday as there's a workman next door repointing the wall and the dust is going everywhere. I would have been pig sick. I shall need to do it once he's finished. He's not wearing any protective mask which is very silly. 

Time for lunch.


----------



## Ali71

Hello ladies - Pinch, punch first of the month 
I missed the morning roll call today, fell back into the most delicious sleep after my early duties and missed gym and bike. We had rain on and off all day yesterday, and it was grey this morning. I hate to say this but I think we are due some very warm weather again next week if the page I follow is right (they were spot on with the last forecast 😭)

@lymorelynn congratulations, I'm so pleased for you... lots of delicious little BLCs to drool over please! All the best to you and the expectant Lolita xx
@Charity poor Purdey, and poor Purse-y! Glad it's something straight forward and she can enjoy a walk soon. How's the haircut? 
Hope you feel better after a restful day @Cully
@ewelsh I am the same, it's always a worry and definitely stressful driving to the vet (we're about 6 miles away!). I've always opted for extra fluids and support (the cats not me haha). 
@huckybuck you are absolutely not old or haggard or fat! This menopause is a drag though, I hate how I look as well, mentally I found turning 50 a struggle  In my head I'm still in my 20's but in the gym I feel like a granny. Still, ageing is a process denied to many so I try to be grateful that I am here and well. My bathroom is an array of potions and serums, although some mornings I probably would do better with a bulldog clip!!

Protein is definitely the way forward to keeping you full up. I've found some quite nice tasting chocolate protein bars for those sweet tooth moments. If any of you do Instagram or FB there are plenty of recipe reels, @ewelsh I sent you one yesterday for a breakfast idea


----------



## ewelsh

Oh oh oh baby lamb chops…. I bet they will be super super cute. Oh I can’t wait to see tiny tails 


now for names I need to get thinking, anything happening in September 🤔


----------



## BarneyBobCat

I had a photo taken of me at New Year and I thought I looked like a bowling ball so it spurred my diet on this year


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Morning, it’s grey here today but I’m off to work.

Small boy woke us about 5:30 I think, time for his breakfast and tablets now.

Have a grand old day everyone


----------



## Ali71

Good Morning 
Grey and humid here..gym nice and cool though, I made it today! Rubbish night sleep so I shall need prodding later 😬

happy Tuesday folks x


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Good Morning  
'Tis somewhat "grey" outside this morning but forecast to be a very warm day again.

Woke up this morning to find that Lily had "missed" her tray overnight and it was sitting in a puddle  luckily it was the one in the bathroom so only needed to quickly mop the floor and change the litter. Just hope it was "only" an "accident" caused by bad aim and not an indicator that she's got a UTI or another bout of cystitis brewing !

Doing an extra shift at the charity shop this morning (short of volunteers this week) so that's my day taken care of !



BarneyBobCat said:


> I had a photo taken of me at New Year and I thought I looked like a bowling ball so it spurred my diet on this year


last photo I had taken was when I got a long service award recently for my volunteering at the charity shop - that morning when I got dressed I thought I looked quite good - well it went straight into my shredder ! I know I've put on weight since Covid became part of our lives and I know "the camera never lies" but couldn't it just have told a small fib ? 

@Mrs Funkin hope you have a quiet day at work today


----------



## urbantigers

Morning! Horrible morning here. It started raining yesterday evening and hasn’t stopped since. Dark, windy and tipping it down. My tomatoes have gone on strike and are refusing to grow in any way, shape or form until we get some sun back.

Mosi did a 4.15am poo this morning (in the bedroom tray of course) followed by the poo dance and general running around. This woke Kito who started to whine. After 15 minutes Mosi settled back in bed and Kito had another shout. Then they both fell silent until 5.10 but of course I didn’t get any more sleep. The phrase pride comes before a fall comes to mind.  They were doing so well and I thought Kito had turned over a new leaf. Although I’m holding Mosi responsible for this morning (but Kito didn’t have to join in!).

Oh @Charity I’m glad Purdey is ok but your vets will be charging you rent soon.

Ooh baby lambchops to look forward to  Congratulations @lymorelynn

Work beckons . Frustrating day yesterday with a few systems going down so lots to catch up on today.


----------



## Cully

Ali71 said:


> Good Morning
> Grey and humid here..gym nice and cool though, I made it today! Rubbish night sleep so I shall need prodding later 😬
> 
> happy Tuesday folks x


Prod, prod 😊


----------



## Charity

Good morning. We've had some rain at last overnight, its lovely and fresh out. 😀

We had planned to visit some gardens today, first time we've had an outing really since the pandemic but that's scuppered now as we won't be able to walk Purdey round for long with her foot and, after weeks of sunshine, its not the best weather today. I was so looking forward to it. 😏 Oh well, try again next week. 

@Bertie's Mum, you do make me laugh about your photo. I'm just the same, I rarely get a photo now I like of myself. My OH sometimes takes one of me and says 'here's a good one'. I take one look and say no it isn't...delete!  

Not sure what to do now, trouble with staying home is you end up doing chores. 😝

Have a good day all, whether working or playing.


----------



## Cully

Bertie'sMum said:


> Good Morning
> 'Tis somewhat "grey" outside this morning but forecast to be a very warm day again.
> 
> Woke up this morning to find that Lily had "missed" her tray overnight and it was sitting in a puddle  luckily it was the one in the bathroom so only needed to quickly mop the floor and change the litter. Just hope it was "only" an "accident" caused by bad aim and not an indicator that she's got a UTI or another bout of cystitis brewing !
> 
> Doing an extra shift at the charity shop this morning (short of volunteers this week) so that's my day taken care of !
> 
> 
> last photo I had taken was when I got a long service award recently for my volunteering at the charity shop - that morning when I got dressed I thought I looked quite good - well it went straight into my shredder ! I know I've put on weight since Covid became part of our lives and I know "the camera never lies" but couldn't it just have told a small fib ?
> 
> @Mrs Funkin hope you have a quiet day at work today


Poor Lily, I hope it was just an accident.
Yes I think the occasional white lie is much kinder. Could do with a 'be kind' button in photo edit.
Hope your shift goes well.


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Bertie'sMum said:


> last photo I had taken was when I got a long service award recently for my volunteering at the charity shop - that morning when I got dressed I thought I looked quite good - well it went straight into my shredder ! I know I've put on weight since Covid became part of our lives and I know "the camera never lies" but couldn't it just have told a small fib ?


Ive kept my photo as a reminder 

Well I had a terrible nights sleep - too much work stuff whizzing round my head. Going to be tired today


----------



## Cully

Off to the vets today. At least it's an early appointment so no hungry tummies for too long.
I wonder which vet she'll see. Whichever, she always comes home looking starry eyed and dreamy. Perhaps I could take her more often as I quite like the loved up version. 😻
No sun here today until late afternoon but that suits me. Just want loadsa rain.
Right, better shut the windows so Moo can't go AWOL 😧
@Charity , oh I'm so sorry you can't do the dog walk today









Have a lovely day everyone


----------



## Tigermoon

If you want to lose weight just cut out all wheat products. I did this when doing the low FODMAP diet to try and calm my IBS. Shed more than a stone in 6 weeks. Problem was I really didn't need to shed that weight!

It was so warm and muggy last night that I ended up switching on my AC unit! Much cooler this morning thank goodness. 

After last week which was really quite busy, I've got a quieter week ahead. Just the dog groomer on Friday.


----------



## Jojomomo

Morning all. It's rather grey here with a little rain in the air but not enough to make a difference to the plants  Work has been rather stressful lately and I've been getting through a lot of chocolate, trying to make the effort to exercise more instead. It's Boots' gotcha day, I've had her 3 years! ❤

Have a great day everyone


----------



## SbanR

Happy gotcha day Boots


----------



## Charity

Jojomomo said:


> Morning all. It's rather grey here with a little rain in the air but not enough to make a difference to the plants  Work has been rather stressful lately and I've been getting through a lot of chocolate, trying to make the effort to exercise more instead. It's Boots' gotcha day, I've had her 3 years! ❤
> 
> Have a great day everyone


Happy Gotcha Day lovely Boots.


----------



## lymorelynn

Good morning 🙂
We had a surprise visit from my stepdaughter and her husband yesterday afternoon so tea and cake in the garden 🍰 
I've just let my dentist know that I won't be going ahead with the implants. As much as I like the idea, I really can't justify the cost. At least I know now that it is possible and maybe I'll reconsider it sometime.
Not much planned for today. I'll be doing the ironing and general cleaning stuff but that's about it.
Enjoy your day everyone 🙂


----------



## ewelsh

Morning


There must be something in the air, I could not get to sleep last night, I was super busy all day then in the calm of the night my mind went into overdrive, Libby mainly, so there I am at 3.00am trying to chant my ooooommmmmmmm to block out all thoughts, but… because it was such a quiet night The Kray twins could hear me 🙄 so they started barking, down I went to sort them out which woke Libby who decided she wanted to come up to bed with me again, everyone was settled, I was still awake, all was quiet again so I tried quieter ommmmmm’s but Libby kept putting her paw on my mouth to shut me up 😂 so I am very very tired today. It’s also raining a lot….. 
So house work for me today like most of you are doing, so a boring tired day.


Have a lovely day everyone.


happy gotcha day Boots xxxx


----------



## Bethanjane22

Good Morning,

A very grey and humid day here too today. I normally have trouble getting the girls in from the garden in the mornings, before I go to work, but they brought themselves in today. I don't blame them, it's gross and drizzly outside.

I have so much work to do today as I'm off Thursday & Friday this week. Mad rush now to get ahead of myself so I'm not fully submerged in work next week. My boss is back from annual leave next week and I just know if I don't get ahead of myself I'll be in for a rather crappy Monday meeting next week.

Sounds like a few of us have been having work stress lately


----------



## Ali71

Cully said:


> Prod, prod 😊


Whhaaaaaaaaaa back in the room!! Thank you  x

@ewelsh I had a few very sad and intrusive thoughts lying awake last night. My mind goes places it shouldn't when I think about my two, I know how you feel xx


----------



## Ali71

We have a new "pet" at work. For the last week my husband has decided he quite likes the "baby" seagull that keeps strutting about on our car park. He is quite a character, but now we have 2 Stevens 🤣 Steven 1 keeps feeding Steven 2 slices of ham lol. WTF has he started. We're 30 miles from the bl**dy sea but there are loads! The offices next door to us have a little buffet out for him, it's quite comical!!


----------



## ewelsh

@Ali71 Steven 😂 you do realise Steven will expect better quality as the days pass! Steak on Christmas Day 😂


----------



## lymorelynn

Ali71 said:


> We have a new "pet" at work. For the last week my husband has decided he quite likes the "baby" seagull that keeps strutting about on our car park. He is quite a character, but now we have 2 Stevens 🤣 Steven 1 keeps feeding Steven 2 slices of ham lol. WTF has he started. We're 30 miles from the bl**dy sea but there are loads! The offices next door to us have a little buffet out for him, it's quite comical!!


That took me a moment - Steven Seagull 🤣🤣


----------



## Cully

Ali71 said:


> We have a new "pet" at work. For the last week my husband has decided he quite likes the "baby" seagull that keeps strutting about on our car park. He is quite a character, but now we have 2 Stevens 🤣 Steven 1 keeps feeding Steven 2 slices of ham lol. WTF has he started. We're 30 miles from the bl**dy sea but there are loads! The offices next door to us have a little buffet out for him, it's quite comical!!


We have 2 seagulls here. Sammy and Samantha, who come on a daily basis to be fed and have done for years. And yes, they are the same pair. How do I know? I just do....ok!!😐


----------



## Bertie'sMum

ewelsh said:


> so I tried quieter ommmmmm’s but Libby kept putting her paw on my mouth to shut me up 😂


----------



## Ali71

The ham recipient 🤣 this is Steve


----------



## SbanR

Ali71 said:


> View attachment 575482
> 
> 
> The ham recipient 🤣 this is Steve


He has pretty feathers 🐱


----------



## Cully

Oh why don't I keep my big mouth closed! I said earlier we were off to the vet in a bit and better shut the windows so Moo didn't escape.
Guess what?????
Yep, little so and so disappeared 20 minutes before we should be leaving. I searched high and low, especially under my bed (sliding doors) as that was the last time I noticed her, bum disappearing inside.
I went round the car park searching under each one, calling for her and squeezing water underneath which usually flushes her out. Nothing!!








I was just about to go see my friend who was taking us to tell her she'd jumped ship, when who crawled out from the impossibly small gap between bed and bookcase, stretching and yawning. Arrrghh!
So safe in her carrier we set off and just about got there in time.
Health check was good. Her weight is usual for her being such a dainty wee girl, 3.7kg. Little bit of tartar on her teeth. Vet said would she tolerate a toothbrush! So suggested something like Dentibites.
Very good girl with her jab and didn't make a sound. She even tolerated front nail clipping, but gave the poor vet a slap when she tried the back paws. Oops! I did warn her she could be a bit fiesty!!
We got home and I realised in all the kerfuffle today I forgot to ask for Millbemax. So I rang and explained it would be difficult for me to come back to get some, and they agreed to send them by post. £25.82 including postage!! Does that sound about right for 2 tablets?
She's had a dish of trout and another of tuna and is quite happily cat napping on the window sill.
Right, I'd better finish getting my order in for Tesco delivery if I want any food tomorrow.
Hope everyone had a calmer day than me.

Ooh, nearly forgot. Happy Gotcha Day Boots💗


----------



## Charity

Cully said:


> Oh why don't I keep my big mouth closed! I said earlier we were off to the vet in a bit and better shut the windows so Moo didn't escape.
> Guess what?????
> Yep, little so and so disappeared 20 minutes before we should be leaving. I searched high and low, especially under my bed (sliding doors) as that was the last time I noticed her, bum disappearing inside.
> I went round the car park searching under each one, calling for her and squeezing water underneath which usually flushes her out. Nothing!!
> View attachment 575483
> 
> I was just about to go see my friend who was taking us to tell her she'd jumped ship, when who crawled out from the impossibly small gap between bed and bookcase, stretching and yawning. Arrrghh!
> So safe in her carrier we set off and just about got there in time.
> Health check was good. Her weight is usual for her being such a dainty wee girl, 3.7kg. Little bit of tartar on her teeth. Vet said would she tolerate a toothbrush! So suggested something like Dentibites.
> Very good girl with her jab and didn't make a sound. She even tolerated front nail clipping, but gave the poor vet a slap when she tried the back paws. Oops! I did warn her she could be a bit fiesty!!
> We got home and I realised in all the kerfuffle today I forgot to ask for Millbemax. So I rang and explained it would be difficult for me to come back to get some, and they agreed to send them by post. £25.82 including postage!! Does that sound about right for 2 tablets?
> She's had a dish of trout and another of tuna and is quite happily cat napping on the window sill.
> Right, I'd better finish getting my order in for Tesco delivery if I want any food tomorrow.
> Hope everyone had a calmer day than me.
> 
> Ooh, nearly forgot. Happy Gotcha Day Boots💗


 
I paid £19.74 the other week for Milbemax from my vets so with added postage that wouldn't be far out . What a little tinker hiding like that...can she read the calendar? I can just see her thinking 'she'll never find me here'.  Good news all's well.

I took Purdey for a walk this morning and what did we see on the pavement down the road...another damn plum! 😖 She made a beeline for it but I managed to kick it into the gutter out of the way. As I was walking, I was thinking I should have picked it up or I might forget its there on the way back so I devised Operation Plum and when we came back, she was all ready to go for it so I got her by the collar, made her sit and picked it up and put it in the poo bag. Me 1 Purdey 0. 😄

That man's back repairing next door's wall. My car now has a fine covering of yellowy dust all over it. 😠 Perhaps as he did it, I should ask him to clean it. 🧐

@Ali71, I love Stephen Seagull. We have loads most days being near the sea and I love listening to them yelling and grumbling and often wonder what they are on about.


----------



## Ali71

@Charity They're saying, "that lady's a bit late for the Euro's but she's got a good right foot on 'er! (And she must REALLY like plums 🤭 Seriously though I never knew walking a dog could be so stressful, you've got to have eyes everywhere for what she might pick up!

@Cully I'm glad Moo got a clean bill of health, it's a shame they don't understand that tooth brushing would be best for them. I don't think I could get away with it on Milo (he's twice her size!) ... Suki maybe.
@Jojomomo Happy Gotcha day to you and Boots


----------



## SbanR

Cully said:


> We got home and I realised in all the kerfuffle today I forgot to ask for Millbemax. So I rang and explained it would be difficult for me to come back to get some, and they agreed to send them by post. £25.82 including postage!! Does that sound about right for 2 tablets?


😳😱😱😱😱
Milbemax can't have shot up in price by That Much!!!
I only paid about £5-£6 per tablet last year ( I get a year's worth at each checkup)
@Charity how many tablets did you get for your £19.74?
I realise prices are higher down south but that sort of mark up is ridiculous.


----------



## Charity

SbanR said:


> 😳😱😱😱😱
> Milbemax can't have shot up in price by That Much!!!
> I only paid about £5-£6 per tablet last year ( I get a year's worth at each checkup)
> @Charity how many tablets did you get for your £29.74?
> I realise prices are higher down south but that sort of mark up is ridiculous.


Only two, one for each of them.


----------



## GingerNinja

Hello!

I paid £36.55 for 4 milbemax at the end of last year via the mobile vet (I still cannot register my two with a normal vet - how can effects of covid still be affecting them?) and it was only a couple of £s more than ordering online with a paid for prescription - yes they are much cheaper than that, but once factoring the necessary prescription..... I wanted them quickly and the very nice vet nurse dropped them off on her way home the next day 

Was very busy closing off month end today but all done now. 

My son has completed on his flat!!!! His solicitor pulled out the big guns and got the final document needed yesterday morning and they exchanged in the afternoon and completed today. He's now very overwhelmed at the amount of work needed so I've been giving him a pep talk. It is VERY dirty but will be lovely after a good clean and some fresh paint 🤪

It's been very hot here today and I am really fed up with it - mainly the warm nights 😰

Glad Misty got on well at the vet @Cully 
Good plum dodging skills @Charity 
Steve does have very pretty feathers @Ali71 

I must water the plants tonight... no rain in the long term forecast for the next two + weeks


----------



## Ali71

@GingerNinja are you going to do a Calamity Jane clean up 🧹  congratulations to your son, moving house is very stressful. I hope it all goes smoothly from here in x


----------



## Charity

GingerNinja said:


> Hello!
> 
> I paid £36.55 for 4 milbemax at the end of last year via the mobile vet (I still cannot register my two with a normal vet - how can effects of covid still be affecting them?) and it was only a couple of £s more than ordering online with a paid for prescription - yes they are much cheaper than that, but once factoring the necessary prescription..... I wanted them quickly and the very nice vet nurse dropped them off on her way home the next day
> 
> Was very busy closing off month end today but all done now.
> 
> My son has completed on his flat!!!! His solicitor pulled out the big guns and got the final document needed yesterday morning and they exchanged in the afternoon and completed today. He's now very overwhelmed at the amount of work needed so I've been giving him a pep talk. It is VERY dirty but will be lovely after a good clean and some fresh paint 🤪
> 
> It's been very hot here today and I am really fed up with it - mainly the warm nights 😰
> 
> Glad Misty got on well at the vet @Cully
> Good plum dodging skills @Charity
> Steve does have very pretty feathers @Ali71
> 
> I must water the plants tonight... no rain in the long term forecast for the next two + weeks


 
Good news for your son, that must be a relief. 

More plum dodging tonight would you believe! I shall get paranoid 😖


----------



## Jojomomo

Thank you @SbanR, @Charity, @ewelsh, @Cully and @Ali71  I came home to find both cats asking up from a snooze on my bed! Boots and I are enjoying some quiet girls time  I think treats are in order for both of them later! 

Sorry to hear others are also having stressful work times, hope things improve soon x


----------



## Cully

Oh dear @Charity , Purdey and her desire for plums.
You'll have to buy some, remove the stones, then teach her to leave the stoneless plums alone. With rewards for obeying of course Are you still in contact with her trainer for advice?
I've seen, and used, similar methods myself when I had dogs.
You could try putting something that tastes awful on an empty plum, to teach her to leave.
I know training methods may be very different nowadays.
Oh Purdey, stick to balls and frisbees. There's a good girl⚽🥎.


----------



## Charity

Cully said:


> Oh dear @Charity , Purdey and her desire for plums.
> You'll have to buy some, remove the stones, then teach her to leave the stoneless plums alone. With rewards for obeying of course Are you still in contact with her trainer for advice?
> I've seen, and used, similar methods myself when I had dogs.
> You could try putting something that tastes awful on an empty plum, to teach her to leave.
> I know training methods may be very different nowadays.
> Oh Purdey, stick to balls and frisbees. There's a good girl⚽🥎.


It's not just plums and they are there every year but this is the first time she's actually swallowed a whole one. Just have to be very vigilant. No, haven't seen the trainer since she was a puppy, they cost the earth.


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> It's not just plums and they are there every year but this is the first time she's actually swallowed a whole one. Just have to be very vigilant. No, haven't seen the trainer since she was a puppy, they cost the earth.


Is it just plums stones that are harmful or any fruit with a stone? I'd never heard of this until you told us.
I told a group of friends yesterday who are dog owners and none had heard of it either.
I was asked to thank you for the info so, Thank you!. They love a good natter so the whole of the SE will know about plum stones and dogs by the weekend. 😊


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Morning everyone, small boy was meowing the house down at 5:xx but somehow went downstairs and calmed down, after his wee, until 6:45. I was having weird old dreams when husband woke me to give Oscar his meds.

Quite grey again here, husband dreamt it was chucking down with rain - but alas not. I shall go running with pal in a little while, then my best mate is coming down and staying tonight. Not sure what we will do, maybe go out for tea? Maybe a takeaway, dunno.

Strange day at work yesterday. Our manager is in a funny mood at the moment. I’d cheerfully walk away if I could find a couple of hundred thousand down the back of the sofa  I wonder how the dynamics will change when our manager decides to leave - she’s retired but come back (as many staff do in the NHS) - so a new manager would be the deciding factor for how long I would work for, though I think that’s a while away yet. The people who have retired up to now, with the incredible pension, really had an amazing scheme. It’s all changed now, no retirement at 55, no incredible pension based on your final three years of work. I can see why it was all changed as financially it was a huge outlay. The NHS pension is still good but nowhere near what it used to be. 

Oooh, I was made to do a Covid test at work yesterday as I’ve had a throat of razor blades and it seems to be how lots of people’s Covid has started but so far negative. I’ll be cross if I get a positive now after all this time! 

Oh look, I’m rambling again! Makes a change. Have a good day all, don’t forget to do something you love.


----------



## Ali71

Morning @Mrs Funkin sorry to hear you have a sore throat, I hate to say this but it was how I started and it took 5 days to show positive for me (my husband was almost immediate). I really hope you don't have the virus, like you I dodged it for over 2 years and was annoyed to get taken out by it in late June/early July. Someone I know has had it FIVE times...many two or more.

Its a shame work is stressful, especially when you do such a good job and work so hard. Having to work around other people's moods is very tricky. I honestly hadn't even really thought about retirement but since turning 50 it sometimes looks very appealing. Everything feels tougher at the moment.

I started the ironing at 4.30 this morning, the only time cool enough at the moment and even then I had to have the fan on me! I'm off to London to see a show tomorrow so I was ironing a few "options" (I am a Libran, I can never decide on anything 🤣). It was just too hot to ride, so I did laundry instead. Maybe gym later once the air conditioning is on full.

Hope you all have a lovely Wednesday x


----------



## Tigermoon

Good morning all,

It's been so muggy here the last two days. Horrible! Still not had any significant rainfall here at all so the plants are suffering. I've had hardly any runner beans at all this year, only enough for two meals so far when normally we are inundated.

The cats are all doing well, Frosty is meeting more of the others. He's fine so long as they don't come too close (like within a foot of him). It's a pity actually as my other Persian boy was keen to pal up with him but got spurned, poor chap.



Cully said:


> Is it just plums stones that are harmful or any fruit with a stone? I'd never heard of this until you told us.
> I told a group of friends yesterday who are dog owners and none had heard of it either.


Yes fruit stones are poisonous. Plum, Peach, Apricots, Cherries, Nectarines and I think Avacado all contain hydrogen cyanide which is poisonous if enough stones are eaten. The cyanide leaks out if the shell is cracked. If swallowed whole they can cause blockages, not to mention intense pain while passing through the intestines.


----------



## lymorelynn

Good morning
It's a little damp here this morning - not raining, just that clinging damp in the air. I'm sat here with a cuppa waiting for a chap to come and look at my extractor fan. I booked for this morning but that could be anytime until 12. I think the girls are wondering what I'm doing up at this time of the day 😹
Hydrogen cyanide is in apple pips too, I believe, but much smaller amount than stoned fruits. Hope you don't have any more plum incidents with Purdey @Charity .
My car is now covered in dust again as the farmer cut the wheat in the field behind us yesterday 🙄 I do love watching though. Two really big harvesters this year and then a tiny little thing that came round and bundled the straw into sausage rolls 🤣
Apologies @Jojomomo for missing Boots gotcha day. Hope he got lots of treats 😽 
Hope you are okay @Mrs Funkin . I know a few people who have only just got Covid after avoiding it for the past two and a half years 😥
Is that a 'show' show or a work show @Ali71 ? Have a good time which ever 🙂
Have a good day, everyone 🙂


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Good Morning  
After a dodgy start last night I did eventually get to sleep about 3am ! Went out like a light and as a result I didn't wake up till 8am so my arthritic hips. knees and back are all complaining now  Lily is currently sitting at my feet telling me something ! Can't be food as she's had breakfast so she's probably saying "come back to bed and give me cuddles" - tempting as that is I need to resist (if I go back to bed odds are that I won't surface again until lunch time ).

Have you seen the TV ad for a certain fabric conditioner where the actors are singing "Where is the sun ?" - I think someone should make a new ad with the refrain "Where is the rain ? We've had next to nothing for weeks and weeks - when it's been forecast all we've gotten is a few drops that you could actually count !! I foresee a hosepipe ban before the end of August 



Mrs Funkin said:


> Oooh, I was made to do a Covid test at work yesterday as I’ve had a throat of razor blades and it seems to be how lots of people’s Covid has started but so far negative. I’ll be cross if I get a positive now after all this time!


I had one of those throats back in early summer - negative Covid result but ended up with a head cold for 2-3 days. Hopefully yours is the same and nothing worse.

Right it's time I got off my a**** and got breakfasted, showered and dressed and make a start on today's chores  Have a good day everyone


----------



## Charity

Good morning, late to the party today.

@Cully, ditto what @Tigermoon said about fruit. It is also in some nuts. The vet told me the one Purdey swallowed was damaged so cyanide would be leaking out of it. I don't honestly know how ill it could have made her but who wants to wait to find out? 😕

@Mrs Funkin, keeping fingers crossed you haven't got the blessed virus, wish it would just go away so we can all relax. 

@Ali71, ironing at 4.30 a.m!! Oh well, whatever floats your boat. 😀 Enjoy your visit to the big city.

@Bertie's Mum, like you I didn't really get to sleep until just after 3 o'clock. My OH woke me up at 12.30 when he went to the loo, then I thought I heard a noise outside so got up to look..nope. Came back and lay there until 1.45 so got up and made a cup of tea, then went back to bed at 3.00. Then, when I get to being happily fast asleep at about 6 my OH gets up as he's off out for the day and wakes me up. Damn. 😴

It's really gloomy and drizzly here this morning, I got a bit damp taking Purdey for her walk. I'm working myself up into a frenzy about her foot but I've just noticed it looks slightly different to yesterday and the hair is parting a bit showing a lump. I think the swelling has gone down some, or is that wishful thinking. 😏  I've been googling half the night about what it could be...bad idea. I read camomile tea is good for taking swelling down so I've made a cup and will try it when she lets me. 

As there's just me all day, I might try and catch up on some sleep sometime. I've got shopping to order and I'm sure I'll find some other jobs.

Have a good day everyone 🙂


----------



## ewelsh

Morning all

I slept like a log, probably due to a small glass of red wine, purely to relax me and my brain 😉

It’s dry up here with loads of thunder flies, I wish these farmers would pull their socks up and harvest, I have wheat and budgie seed all around me and these flies drive me mad. Have your thunderflies gone now @lymorelynn


@Charity the plum destroyer 😂 how is Purdey‘s paw today? 

Yes @Ali71 I also wondered if it was work show or a show show? Also do you know what are you wearing 😂

@Tigermoon Poor Frosty, he is a little frosty isnt he, it must be unsettling coming into an already established home, shame he can’t buddy up with your Persian. Will we ever get a photo of him? X


@Mrs Funkin I promise if I win the lottery, I will stick a load of cash down the back of your sofa so you can retire and pamper Oscar Woo more…..if thats possible 😂

@GingerNinja congratulations to your son, now he will realise how much you actually do 😂 will your nest be empty now? If so I hope you have some super plans 😉

@Cully you do make me laugh, I can just imagine your natters 😂


Well its the day before Libby goes to the vet hospital, I hope she will manage without teeth. I feel so sick with a dry mouth it’s ridiculous isnt it. I have an appointment with my own vet today to have a full check over.
I have also put her new carrier out to inspect….. if she only knew hey!




















Have a good day everyone x


----------



## SbanR

Good morning.
Ollie was so noisy last night it made a change. Usually he's very good or perhaps I'm usually so soundly asleep I don't hear him.
But last night I woke for the loo, was a little noisy knocking things over and must have woken him.
He decided to have a washing session.
A Loonnnng and extremely noisy one. SLURP! Sluurrrp. SLURP, slurp sluurrrp!
Lay there listening to him as I couldn't get back to sleep for ages. Consequently I've had a lie in this morning 😊

I wonder if my boy is getting slightly less fussy now he's All Grown Up? (Hope I haven't jinxed it😬)
But a few years back, I got a trial box of Edgard Cooper for him to try. It was firmly rejected. Trying him with it again, and he's eating it this time round. Yippee! Even the game variety, and he's never been keen on gamey flavours.

@Tigermoon have you grown chard? Dead easy to grow and very easygoing. I'm having lots of huge leaves, with minimal watering.
On the sad side, my lavender is slowly dying off. Will have to water it a little more often.
@Charity will you be sticking Purdey's paw in that cup of camomile tea?


----------



## urbantigers

Morning! 

I had a bad night last night. Took ages to get off to sleep then I woke up early (not sure what time as I went back to sleep) and then Kito sang at 5.10. He wailed like a banshee at bedtime last night for about 10 minutes. It was horrendous. I wish he’d wail in tune. He sounds like he’s dying. Then he stops and either comes to bed or settles in the living room/kitchen and comes to bed later. If he comes later he often has to announce this, but not usually as bad as the bedtime wailing.

Belated happy gotcha day to Boots!

Fingers crossed you don’t have covid @Mrs Funkin 

Kito gave me a bit of a scare yesterday, getting a claw stuck in the edge of the window. I have the windows open about an inch on safety catches. I noticed Kito standing up with his paw at the opening and then he appeared to be stuck. At first I thought he’d got his paw stuck in the opening, but when I got to him I found his claw completely sunk into the edge of the open window. I unhooked him but don’t know what would have happened if I’d not been there. I like to think he’s have freed himself but I did worry that he might have ripped out a claw or something. I could see he was beginning to panic. He is having a claw trim today whether he likes it or not. I normally do a few at a time when he’s relaxed on my lap, but he’s having them forcibly trimmed today even if I have to pin him down.


----------



## ewelsh

Oh kito if you ran this country, there would be chaos 😂


----------



## Charity

ewelsh said:


> Morning all
> 
> I slept like a log, probably due to a small glass of red wine, purely to relax me and my brain 😉
> 
> It’s dry up here with loads of thunder flies, I wish these farmers would pull their socks up and harvest, I have wheat and budgie seed all around me and these flies drive me mad. Have your thunderflies gone now @lymorelynn
> 
> 
> @Charity the plum destroyer 😂 how is Purdey‘s paw today?
> 
> Yes @Ali71 I also wondered if it was work show or a show show? Also do you know what are you wearing 😂
> 
> @Tigermoon Poor Frosty, he is a little frosty isnt he, it must be unsettling coming into an already established home, shame he can’t buddy up with your Persian. Will we ever get a photo of him? X
> 
> 
> @Mrs Funkin I promise if I win the lottery, I will stick a load of cash down the back of your sofa so you can retire and pamper Oscar Woo more…..if thats possible 😂
> 
> @GingerNinja congratulations to your son, now he will realise how much you actually do 😂 will your nest be empty now? If so I hope you have some super plans 😉
> 
> @Cully you do make me laugh, I can just imagine your natters 😂
> 
> 
> Well its the day before Libby goes to the vet hospital, I hope she will manage without teeth. I feel so sick with a dry mouth it’s ridiculous isnt it. I have an appointment with my own vet today to have a full check over.
> I have also put her new carrier out to inspect….. if she only knew hey!
> 
> View attachment 575497
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 575498
> 
> 
> Have a good day everyone x




I think she approves . She will be fine without teeth. I've had two brothers who had not one tooth between them and they managed just as well as other cats. Their gums harden so they can eat dry food happily as well as wet. 

It's not silly worrying so much, we're all the same. We should all learn to think positive, not so much negative, but its not easy. Hope today goes OK too. xx

I'll send you some photos of Purdey's foot, there's a change this morning so I hope the medication is starting to work. I'm thinking negatively about that too 😏


----------



## Cully

SbanR said:


> @Charity will you be sticking Purdey's paw in that cup of camomile tea?


I was wondering that too







.


----------



## GingerNinja

Good morning all. Hot, hot, hot again today but supposed to be cooler from tomorrow until mid next week. I didn't have a good night because I was soooo hot, it was really muggy.

@Charity you could always send a pic to your vet if you are worried. It may be that with the general swelling going down, the area that has caused it is becoming more obvious.

@ewelsh I hope Libby's MOT goes well today and we will be thinking of you both tomorrow. I actually left my son with my parents when I moved 18 months ago, that sounds terrible but he will be 28 this month, so I'm not a terrible mother! In fact the equity from the move has enabled me to help him get on the property ladder which I would never have been able to do paying my London mortgage!

Working again today so boring! I have received my quote from the carpenter for my false chimney breast and built in cupboards which is very reasonable, so he's starting w/c 15th  
I'm excited because I haven't decorated anywhere since moving so this is the first step to get one room done! Unfortunately the sofa I wanted is no longer available in the fabric I wanted so I don't know what to do about sofas anymore and I need to choose before I can choose wall colour etc. 

Have a lovely day whatever you all get up to.... and be good! xx


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> I think she approves . She will be fine without teeth. I've had two brothers who had not one tooth between them and they managed just as well as other cats. Their gums harden so they can eat dry food happily as well as wet.
> 
> It's not silly worrying so much, we're all the same. We should all learn to think positive, not so much negative, but its not easy. Hope today goes OK too. xx
> 
> I'll send you some photos of Purdey's foot, there's a change this morning so I hope the medication is starting to work. I'm thinking negatively about that too 😏


Here's some positivity for Purdey's poorly foot.








Hope it helps


----------



## Ali71

Its a SHOW show as in matinee theatre trip!! Luckily we've picked a day with no train strikes!

There is something amongst us with this sleep deprivation - I took ages to get to sleep again last night, I ended up watching a program on replay about Supersurgeons. Recognised the face of someone I went to school with. 

Oh Libby lovekin, that IS a posh carrier, your Mum knows how you like to ride in style clearly! Thinking of you @ewelsh I know that churny tum feeling. All will be well, you'll see. I have no idea what I'm wearing yet......but will be casual I'm sure. I'll probably go through a few options then end up with the first one again knowing me  

@Charity hope Purdey is feeling better soon - lol 4.30 was the only time I could fit it in today, I know it will be far too hot later 🥵
@lymorelynn the pinwheels/sausage rolls are such a lovely view in the fields aren't they?


----------



## Charity

SbanR said:


> Good morning.
> Ollie was so noisy last night it made a change. Usually he's very good or perhaps I'm usually so soundly asleep I don't hear him.
> But last night I woke for the loo, was a little noisy knocking things over and must have woken him.
> He decided to have a washing session.
> A Loonnnng and extremely noisy one. SLURP! Sluurrrp. SLURP, slurp sluurrrp!
> Lay there listening to him as I couldn't get back to sleep for ages. Consequently I've had a lie in this morning 😊
> 
> I wonder if my boy is getting slightly less fussy now he's All Grown Up? (Hope I haven't jinxed it😬)
> But a few years back, I got a trial box of Edgard Cooper for him to try. It was firmly rejected. Trying him with it again, and he's eating it this time round. Yippee! Even the game variety, and he's never been keen on gamey flavours.
> 
> @Tigermoon have you grown chard? Dead easy to grow and very easygoing. I'm having lots of huge leaves, with minimal watering.
> On the sad side, my lavender is slowly dying off. Will have to water it a little more often.
> @Charity will you be sticking Purdey's paw in that cup of camomile tea?


Bet you're excited Ollie's eating the Edgar Cooper, Bunty wouldn't touch that. Aren't they fickle.

Yes, I dunked Purdey's paw in a cup of camomile tea twice this morning. 🍵 She didn't even lick it afterwards. 😜



GingerNinja said:


> Good morning all. Hot, hot, hot again today but supposed to be cooler from tomorrow until mid next week. I didn't have a good night because I was soooo hot, it was really muggy.
> 
> @Charity you could always send a pic to your vet if you are worried. It may be that with the general swelling going down, the area that has caused it is becoming more obvious.
> 
> @ewelsh I hope Libby's MOT goes well today and we will be thinking of you both tomorrow. I actually left my son with my parents when I moved 18 months ago, that sounds terrible but he will be 28 this month, so I would never have been able to do paying my London mortgage!
> 
> Working again today so boring! I have received my quote from the carpenter for my false chimney breast and built in cupboards which is very reasonable, so he's starting w/c 15th
> I'm excited because I haven't decorated anywhere since moving so this is the first step to get one room done! Unfortunately the sofa I wanted is no longer available in the fabric I wanted so I don't know what to do about sofas anymore and I need to choose before I can choose wall colour etc.
> 
> Have a lovely day whatever you all get up to.... and be good! xx


Great minds think alike.  I have sent my vet some photos so waiting for him to get back to me now. I'll feel better when I know what's what.



Cully said:


> Here's some positivity for Purdey's poo🍵rly foot.
> View attachment 575501
> 
> Hope it helps


Thank you Cully, let's hope it does. 😊


----------



## Charity

Ali71 said:


> Its a SHOW show as in matinee theatre trip!! Luckily we've picked a day with no train strikes!
> 
> There is something amongst us with this sleep deprivation - I took ages to get to sleep again last night, I ended up watching a program on replay about Supersurgeons. Recognised the face of someone I went to school with.
> 
> Oh Libby lovekin, that IS a posh carrier, your Mum knows how you like to ride in style clearly! Thinking of you @ewelsh I know that churny tum feeling. All will be well, you'll see. I have no idea what I'm wearing yet......but will be casual I'm sure. I'll probably go through a few options then end up with the first one again knowing me
> 
> @Charity hope Purdey is feeling better soon - lol 4.30 was the only time I could fit it in today, I know it will be far too hot later 🥵
> @lymorelynn the pinwheels/sausage rolls are such a lovely view in the fields aren't they?


I wanted to watch the Super Surgeons because the chap with the huge tumour lives in our area and he was referred to Marsden by one of the doctors at our local hospital but I couldn't find when it was on, thinking it was about 9.00 p.m. Then when I was having my cupppa at 2 a.m. I found it was on between 1.00 - 2.00 a.m. so I had just missed it, could have watched it as I was awake. I'll have to catch up sometime.😳


----------



## ewelsh

@huckybuck you ok? Xxxxxxx


----------



## Ali71

I thought I hadn't seen HB for a day or two... hope you're ok x


----------



## SbanR

@Charity I don't think just dunking a paw in will be good enough. Should be left in to soak a while 

I hope he does carry on with the EC but he'll probably trick me into stocking up then go off it!!! That is what seems to be happening with the Webbox.

Just signed up for the Untamed trial box. But gosh, their food looks pretty expensive if the fussy one takes to it.


----------



## Charity

SbanR said:


> @Charity I don't think just dunking a paw in will be good enough. Should be left in to soak a while
> 
> I hope he does carry on with the EC but he'll probably trick me into stocking up then go off it!!! That is what seems to be happening with the Webbox.
> 
> Just signed up for the Untamed trial box. But gosh, their food looks pretty expensive if the fussy one takes to it.


Have you tried getting a dog to keep their paw in a cup for half an hour LOL? She shook it all over me the first time. 

Bad news or bad timing @SbanR re the Untamed food. I had an e-mail from them today saying they are putting their prices up 12% so you might want to rethink it if you feel its pricey now. 😏

I've heard back from the vet, he looked at the photos and thinks its all OK...phew! He's going to see her next Tuesday, hope it will be totally better by then.


----------



## SbanR

It often happens to me @Charity . Sigh..........
But IF he likes it he can have it on an occasional basis


----------



## Annealise

Charity said:


> I wanted to watch the Super Surgeons because the chap with the huge tumour lives in our area and he was referred to Marsden by one of the doctors at our local hospital but I couldn't find when it was on, thinking it was about 9.00 p.m. Then when I was having my cupppa at 2 a.m. I found it was on between 1.00 - 2.00 a.m. so I had just missed it, could have watched it as I was awake. I'll have to catch up sometime.😳


I've been catching up with all the episodes on iplayer. Such incredibly brave people and the most brilliant of surgeons. My husband has cancer and I watch 
and read everything I can get my hands on at the mo'.


----------



## Annealise

ewelsh said:


> Morning all
> 
> I slept like a log, probably due to a small glass of red wine, purely to relax me and my brain 😉
> 
> It’s dry up here with loads of thunder flies, I wish these farmers would pull their socks up and harvest, I have wheat and budgie seed all around me and these flies drive me mad. Have your thunderflies gone now
> 
> Well its the day before Libby goes to the vet hospital, I hope she will manage without teeth. I feel so sick with a dry mouth it’s ridiculous isnt it. I have an appointment with my own vet today to have a full check over.
> I have also put her new carrier out to inspect….. if she only knew hey!
> 
> Hope everything goes well for Libby. Is she having all her remainder teeth out? Awh, its not ridiculous how you are feeling 😔- we all feel the same when they go under anaesthetic / need treatment etc..
> 
> It's great that the new carrier seems to have approval!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Flipping heck. Only went to bed at midnight as bezzie is here….small boy started at just before 5am. Luckily she wears hearing aids, so won’t have heard him. Dreading next week when we have overseas visitors.

Don’t know what we are doing today, I’d like about another three hours sleep!


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Another bad night sleep - cant stop thinking about work and waking up very early thinking its time to get up. Bring on the weekend


----------



## Charity

Good morning. Sunny today. Had a better night's sleep last night.

Off for the morning walk in a minute then back for breakfast. My OH's zoom meeting with his pre-diabetic group shortly after so I have to disappear and shall slope off to the shops, drop some old clothes off to the charity bank and taking flowers to the cemetary (I know how to enjoy myself 😊) as would have been my Dad's birthday today. He would be 107. I know cemetaries are left untidy for wildlife nowadays but I preferred it in the days when they cut the grass and it looked nice and neat.

This afternoon I shall watch the Games, missed them yesterday. 

@BarneyBobCat, soon be the weekend, hang on in there. 🤪

Enjoy your day all


----------



## Cully

Morning. Lousy night's sleep, I kept waking up from an awful dream about my journey to the hospital next week.
The bus going in the wrong direction; needing the loo every ten minutes, and getting chucked off the bus!! I was glad when the day broke.
Lazy day today so will catch-up on chores and a few phone calls.
Misty has been a bit off, not eating much and a bit irritable. Could it be due to her booster on Tuesday? I'm sure if we feel out of sorts for a day or 2 then maybe they do too.

@BarneyBobCat , sorry you're not sleeping. Lying there worrying isn't good. Have you tried any relaxing techniques?
Hope whatever is bothering you resolves itself asap.

@ewelsh , hope everything goes well with Libby today. Remember to breathe occasionally. She'll be fine😊.

@Charity , put your feet up with a glass or two. While the cat's (OH) away, the mice will play.

Have a positive day everyone xx.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Good Morning   

Off to do my shift at the charity shop shortly (only just recovered from Tuesday's shift  ). Finally got my ironing done yesterday - 3 weeks worth  I really must stop procrastinating when it needs to be done, but just lately it's been a case "why do today what you can put off until tomorrow ?" 

Looks like we're building up to another round of very hot weather and still no sight of any rain  Could we all do a rain dance for Surrey PLEASE ?

@ewelsh good luck for today Libby - I know you won't be having any breakfast but I'm sure Mummy will find you something nice and tasty for later when you get home.
@Mrs Funkin enjoy your day whatever you finally decide to do !


----------



## Jojomomo

Good morning 😊 Sorry to hear a few of us aren't sleeping well, hope you manage a more restful night soon. I tend to go in cycles so am sleeping well at the moment, too well last night as I forgot to set my alarm and got a bit extra 😂

Dry and warm here in Hampshire, would also love some rain. Spoke to a colleague yesterday who's currently in Swansea, they've had a lot of rain so she said she'd send it this way 🤞

Good luck Libby for your dental procedure and hope it's not too stressful for your mummy @ewelsh. Hope everyone has a lovely day!


----------



## SbanR

Sending PF vibes your way Libby. Hope it's all over quickly and you're home and tucking into yummies asap.


----------



## ewelsh

Morning

@Mrs Funkin sound like a brilliant night you had with your friend, when we women get talking we can’t stop can we. Enjoy your day together. 
Thank you for morning text too xxxx

@BarneyBobCat you need Bach flower remedies specifically White Chestnut, it helps repeat thinking and unwanted thoughts going round your mind. 


@Charity dont fib tell the truth, your going out to do something to that plum tree aren’t you! 😂😂









I agree with you over Cemetaries, back home I was contacted by the council how I wanted to keep my Fathers, Grandparents and sisters grave, leave natural or manicured, I chose manicured. My Gran & Gramps never had a weed in their garden, so they would haunt me if I left it natural. 
Enjoy your memories of your Dad and shopping xxx


Oh @Cully bad dream thats not nice, it can unsettle you can’t it. Sounds like Misty is a little off after her vaccination, this humid heat doesn’t help xx


Right Libby, I took her to my vets yesterday afternoon for a check up, just to reassure me. The vet said Libby was in tip top shape and her gums and teeth were pearly white, no inflammation, no gingervitus… well that grew me didn’t it. In his opinion Libby didn’t need a full mouth tooth extraction, that what ever she had back in April had all cleared uP ( taken ages to get her booked in ) So we had a long chat about it, he said most cats have this issue with plaque building up on their teeth which causes this inflammation, in Libby’s case it could be immunity issues....
so I immediately rang the vet hospital to speak with the specialist who agreed that this can right its self and I could take Libby in for her to assess. I also nagged @Charity over it all night 😂. Anyway I have gone through every pro and con and I am not putting Libby through a big op until I know more and have seen several other vets to get their view.


So, all my worrying was for nothing 🙄 Libby gets to have her breakfast.

here she is in her posh carrier yesterday




















So today will be spent gardening and relaxing my mind.


have a lovely day everyone and thank you for your good wishes for Libby xx


----------



## SbanR

Oh gosh, beautiful Libby what a lucky escape!!!!!!!


----------



## GingerNinja

Morning all.

Oh Libby, you do look so beautiful in your pretty carrier  I'm glad that you don't have to have your toothypegs out!

@BarneyBobCat it's so horrible when you are worrying so much  I do it all the time, and often over the most stupid things. I think I'll be buying a bucket of the Bachs remedy that @ewelsh recommended!

It's a lot cooler and less muggy today, thank goodness. I thought I would combust yesterday! Make the most of it before it gets hot again next week I suppose 😃

I will be doing housework once the window cleaner has gone (can't at the moment as the cats are hiding under my duvet) as my mum is coming Saturday and we're going to look at houses for her.

I found a flea last night! On my bed  so now I don't know whether I should treat the house. It wasn't jumping or moving much but was alive when I put it in the sink with some water. I wanted to get a better look because it was so tiny I want sure if it was a flea (didn't have my glasses on!) I'm pretty sure it was because I'd pinched it between my fingers to put in the sink. The cats are treated and don't appear to have them.

Big corded vacuum is coming out and I'll look at getting some indorex.

Have a good day all x


----------



## BarneyBobCat

@Cully I'm not worrying as such. Just keep thinking about all the things I need to do and planning them in my head 😩


----------



## Cully

@ewelsh , that's really good news for Libby. Thank goodness you took her in yesterday. Would they just have gone ahead with the extraction today based on the previous diagnosis.?!? It will be interesting to hear what any other vets opinions are, so please let us know.
Libby, you don't realise what a lucky girl you are, AND you got a new carrier too. Moo says you should still demand the lovely treats mummy was planning to give you later😸.


----------



## ewelsh

@BarneyBobCat 

You would benefit from this, I used it on my husband when his mind was overworked from work, in the beginning he had no idea I was slipping it in his water, only after 2 weeks did I tell him and he agreed he slept better with less erratic thoughts. he takes it regularly now.

It doesn’t interfere with medication, you can drop a few drops on the tongue ( you might like it neat as it is in Brandy) 😂 or add a few drops to your drinking water. You need to avoid toothpaste, coffee, strong tea 20 mins either side of taking this, try it for 2 weeks and you should see a huge change at night. Cost about £3-£4 per bottle


----------



## lymorelynn

Oh, what good news for Libby @ewelsh 😊 I do wish my dentist would say the same to me 🤣
We're off to an auction shortly. Nothing exciting but a day out ☺ 
Sorry for those not sleeping 😞 Mr. L has always been a poor sleeper and worrying over the business when he was working never helped 😔
Most of my 'swiss rolls' have been gathered in but the field still looks nice and hopefully we'll be able to see the deer when they visit.








Enjoy your day everyone 🙂


----------



## huckybuck

Hello everyone, 

So pleased that Libby got a reprieve yesterday. I would hope that the specialists would have looked at her and agreed to hang fire before ploughing in with such drastic measures. What a good move it was taking her to your own vet yesterday @ewelsh

I had to take Huck to see the nurse yesterday as he had some really bad matting around his rump and behind his ears. His arthritis means he’s not reaching the parts he used to and I actually think the condition of his fur has changed too so he’s matting much more easily. He hadn’t had a mat for 15 years til this year!!!

The poor boy had to have his gabapentin to be taken, which did the trick and allowed the nurse to do her stuff with just a few growls and a hiss towards the end.

But I really wasn’t happy with how long it took for him to recover from the drug. I thought it was supposed to take around 8 hours to leave his system but 12 hours later I had to carry him to bed and close the door so he didn’t attempt the stairs. He was still so out of it.

At 4 he got up and thank goodness finally seemed ok. He’s been ravenous since coming back from the vets - it’s as if he’s had the munchies from the drugs - we’ve never seen him ask for so much food. Hoping he’ll settle down today and feel the benefit of being mat free again.

Sorry I wasn’t around the last couple of days - my friends and the voices of reason (@ewelsh and @MrsFunkin) have persuaded me to stick around a bit longer, with sage advice as always…

“ stick your nose in the air, pull your socks up and smile “

So today is a smile even if you don’t feel like smiling day and just hope your friends are right after all.


----------



## SbanR

ewelsh said:


> @BarneyBobCat
> 
> You would benefit from this, I used it on my husband when his mind was overworked from work, in the beginning he had no idea I was slipping it in his water, only after 2 weeks did I tell him and he agreed he slept better with less erratic thoughts. he takes it regularly now.
> 
> It doesn’t interfere with medication, you can drop a few drops on the tongue ( you might like it neat as it is in Brandy) 😂 or add a few drops to your drinking water. You need to avoid toothpaste, coffee, strong tea 20 mins either side of taking this, try it for 2 weeks and you should see a huge change at night. Cost about £3-£4 per bottle
> 
> View attachment 575547


Oh Emma. You shouldn't have told BNC it's in brandy. He'll chug the whole contents down in one go now! 😹


----------



## SbanR

@huckybuck doesn't the Solensia work for Huck then??
And have you tried the seam ripper that @oliviarussian recommends for matts? It does work a treat for getting at matts in sensitive areas😺


----------



## LinznMilly

Morning everyone.

Sorry some of you aren’t sleeping well. I think most of us have been there at some point or another.

@ewelsh , so glad Libby doesn’t have to have her teeth out after all. She really has dodge a bullet there, lucky girl. 




Ali71 said:


> Seriously though I never knew walking a dog could be so stressful, you've got to have eyes everywhere for what she might pick up!


Yup, the phrase “eyes at the back of your head” springs to mind. Ultra-quick reflexes and spot-on timing, too. @Charity , I feel your pain. I swear Milly’s taught Honey to scavenge everything she sees too. Luckily Honey draws the line at dog poop — unlike her sister. 🙄🤪

Speaking of Milly, she’s a bit under the weather today, so her tolerance for BS is reduced, which is unfortunate because her feline brother has spent all morning in full-on Naughty BS Mode so she’s told him off 3 times today so far, tormented her, booped her on the nose, and just general kittenish exuberance. He’s pulled up the living room carpet - I wouldn’t mind, it needs replacing, but he’s learned to pull it up from under the door, so he was screaming his head off and I had to force my way in to get to him.

I’ve separated them to give the girls a break and now, of course, he’s lying in my lap, like an angel. 🙄


----------



## ewelsh

Poor Huck what an ordeal for him, well that drug doesn’t suit him does it. Looking forwards as he isn’t as able to get to those difficult parts ( fair one, I can’t touch my toes anymore either ) have you looked at silent trimmers for pets @huckybuck , might be worth giving him a trim once a month yourself. I am awaiting my new trimmers as the old one has packed in. When it arrives I will send you a wasap video link of it so you can hear how quiet it is and its cordless, I have used it on Lottie when the vet shaved her which looked so unsightly, I tidied her up and she didn’t take my head off, even my nervous Spaniel isn’t bothered by it, might be an answer for you.

I am so happy to hear you will try and stick around with us, you are far TOO special to leave us. Xx






Sadly the world is full of rude people who think its ok to hurt someones feeling. Xx


----------



## Bertie'sMum

ewelsh said:


> I am so happy to hear you will try and stick around with us, you are far TOO special to leave us. Xx
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly the world is full of rude people who think its ok to hurt someones feeling. Xx



seconded


----------



## Charity

ewelsh said
_I am so happy to hear you will try and stick around with us, you are far TOO special to leave us. xx_

Thirded_ _


----------



## SbanR

Charity said:


> ewelsh said
> _I am so happy to hear you will try and stick around with us, you are far TOO special to leave us. xx_
> 
> Thirded__


Must get this word into the Oxford English dictionary 😹


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I've missed so much! I know I'm a bit like a zombie but crikey...

Anyway, very glad that Libby has had a Very Lucky Escape - that is so good. Also glad that Huck has survived his ordeal - blooming sedation is horrible for them I think. I know it's "only" gabapentin but poor Huck  I do wonder what they think - we were talking about it earlier and saying about Oscar having the sedation for the scans and how the midazolam just made him off his head, walking into walls, awful. So I'm glad he's done for now - those clippers sound brilliant @ewelsh 

Mostly I am glad that my beloved pal is here. You have no idea how special you are to people here @huckybuck, no idea at all xxx


----------



## Cully

@huckybuck , ^^^^she's right you know, Em. People should think before speaking as it's all too easy to cause offence, intended or not. You'd be very much missed by us all so please stay xx


----------



## Charity

You have to stay with us @huckybuck. The needs of the many outweigh the needs of the few. 😊


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Morning everyone, I woke up at 4:40 without the aid of the small boy, laid here until 5:20 trying not to disturb husband or Oscar but had to have a wee in the end! We did go to sleep about 10pm though, so more sleep than I’ve had in ages.

Work day for me today. Don’t know what it will bring but it’s a nice team of us today so that’s good. I still just feel a bit “off”, still testing negative for the Dreaded Lurgy.

Going to just lie here and doze a bit I think, as Oscar is calmly with us on the bed.

Have a good day everybody. Happy Fri-YAY


----------



## Willow_Warren

I e gotten a bit behind on this thread, so apologies that I’ve sort of only scan read it!
I’ve missed a birthday, plums and matts… and a load of other stuff

well I woke at 4am…. but Andre graced me with cuddles so all bad! they are both up and awake now and will start giving me evils if I don’t feed them soon!

got to finish work at 4 today (1 hour early) but… small problem I’ve not asked!!! So I‘m debating whether to ask or just sneak off and hope no one notices (I’ll be working from home anyhow). Its only to go horse riding but I’ve paid so I don’t want to miss out! Barring any Friday afternoon panics or problems wouldn’t make any difference if I did anything at 4pm or caught up over the weekend. (One of the people who works for me who I wouldn’t want to know I’m finishing early finishes at 4 anyhow (she’s a real stickler for working exact hours, no more no less). the other is on holiday. My boss is working, she may or may not notice…

time to get up, try and get a walk in before work as I’ve been really lazy on that front this week!

hum… what to bake this weekend???


----------



## urbantigers

Sorry I’ve got behind too. Been a bit busy at work and had to go into the office yesterday - first time in over 2 years. Nice to see people I’ve not seen for ages.

Good news for Libby @ewelsh 

Poor Huck @huckybuck 

I had a rotten night sleep last night. Went to sleep ok at about 11 after listening to my audio book in bed but then woke at 1am for no apparent reason. Went back to sleep onl to wake again at 3.30. Back to sleep and woke before 5. No sounds from Kito. I’m on my own at work today as my colleague is off so I hope nobody needs me and I can just snooze at my desk. 

Talking of Kito, he had me ringing the vet in a bit of a panic yesterday after eating some plastic wrap off the top of his food. The cellophane stuff that covers his raw food comes covered in. He obviously smelled food on it and downed it faster than the speed of light. I don’t think it was as big a piece as I originally thought and the vet agreed to just watch him and he should pass it. He’s eating fine but for once I’d have liked some early morning shouting to reassure me it’s business as usual.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Good Morning 
Other than changing my bed linen nothing planned for today but I will try to go for a short walk - my hips and knees won't let me do a long one as much as I'd like to  Was a very busy morning in the shop yesterday so spent the afternoon recovering ! Lily has had her breakfast and gone for her constitutional round the garden which, despite regular watering, is looking very sad and "crispy" rather than lush and green ! I've given up on the lawn - nothing short of heavy prolonged rain will make a difference to that - and just been concentrating on watering the plants.

You may remember that I had a colonoscopy at the beginning of July ? Well yesterday I received a copy of the letter the consultant has sent to my GP - it is dated 30th July and refers to my initial appointment with him on 28th June ! In it he advises my GP that he's gong to send me for the procedure - which was done and dusted on 7th July  He went on to say "If there are no concerning features we will advise about continuing treatment", so I still don't actually have the results. Don't think it's worth trying to get an appointment with my GP as I suspect she's knows nothing further either ! I am grateful for the NHS - BUT either the consultant's secretary is very behind with her work or it's a case of the "left hand doesn't know what the right hand's doing" 

@Mrs Funkin glad you're working with a good team today - makes all the difference doesn't it ?
@huckybuck if Gabapentin affects Huck like it did me then I'm not surprised it takes him a while to recover ! Even on a small dose at night I was "zombified" for most of the following day.
@ewelsh so glad Libby didn't have to have her dental !


----------



## ewelsh

Morning all

bright crisp day here, got lots to do today, I need to give my Spaniel a hair cut, dead head a thousand roses which have appeared over night.
I had a right drama last night, Dolly got a grass/seed/spike/thorn thing stuck in in her ear, the world was ending and she she was so distressed and in a little pain, eventually I managed to tweezer the spike out, so because my sit on mower is not back from the mower hospital so I will have to use my small push along mower to cut the lawn, only an acre of it to do 🙄 pets hey, dont you just love them!!!

Happy Friday everyone smile and stay 😎


----------



## Ali71

Good Morning Everyone
Gosh it's all been happening hasn't it  I hope you are all better rested after an unsettled few nights of poor sleep for us all! I had a lovely day in London seeing the show, although I am absolutely shattered today. I was up at 2.30 yesterday morning with Milo, normally I get some more sleep after that but i was on the go and in the car for 6.30 and finally got home about 9pm. The boys were all over me and hadn't really eaten much (they never settle well when Mum is out) so it was full-on Muuuuuuuuuuuuuum when I got home. Tea, bath and bed by 10. No respite from Milo this morning but I slept again till nearly 6. Bring on the weekend...

@ewelsh I'm so glad to hear beautiful Libby didn't have to go through her dental procedure. All that worry, thank goodness you went to your own vet for tests first. Poor Dolly.Sounds like you've got a busy day ahead in the garden xx
@huckybuck sorry to hear you had a bit of a day of it with Huck...and also that someone upset you. Please don't let it stop you being here where you are loved and valued x
@urbantigers I hope Kito is ok 
@Bertie'sMum how frustrating about the letter, worth a message maybe about your results?
@Mrs Funkin glad to hear you are still testing negative, and hope today is a nice day at work with good people. I must admit I did feel a bit nervous at times travelling about yesterday and then sitting in a big air conditioned theatre with 100's of people. I'll test a bit later too. xx

Spag bol in the slow cooker today, yippeeeeeee. Have a great Friday everyone xx


----------



## ewelsh

@Ali71 what show did you see? Any good? 



Its now a fabulous day, just had a call, my sit on mower is coming back this morning, yipppeeeee so now I dont have to kill myself using a push along, dont you just love it when things go right 😄


----------



## Charity

Good morning. Nobody's mentioned the weather yet so I will, it was chilly on our walk so I put my jacket on. I wish it would stay like it but its hotting up again I hear over the next few days. 😏 No plums today. 

@Willow Warren, could you not have a short lunch to reduce your going early time tonight?
@Mrs Funkin, are you still dozing? Hope you have a good day with a nicer team
@urbantigers, hope Kito is OK, aren't they a worry
@Bertie'sMum, sorry you're still in the dark. All seems so inefficient doesn't it
@ewelsh, poor Dolly. Well done for sorting it without a vet visit. 

While I'm doing all the dog walking around dinnertime, my OH is cooking dinners. Yesterday, he had a phone call which meant he up and went out suddenly saying 'I'll be back just after 5'. Well, 5 came and went, and so did 6, meanwhile I'd taken Purdey out and was contemplating whether I would do dinner but, no I thought, I won't, it can wait until he gets home. He arrived about 6.20, I have to say with a sort of valid excuse, though he could actually have made it if he'd dealt with the situation better. He proceeded to get the dinner (I use the word lightly). When it came it was one slice of toast with grilled cheese and baked beans on. 😏 He said he couldn't be bothered to do anything else. That'll teach me to be mean spirited and make my own dinner next time. 😀

Today, I'm going to get my watch mended. I went yesterday and arrived just as the chap was shutting up shop for lunch and I couldn't wait 3/4 hour. 

Hope everyone has a good day, the weekend is nigh. @BarneyBobCat will be pleased. 😊

Amending this just to say @Ali71 glad you had a lovely time (just in case you think I'd ignored you 🤪)


----------



## Ali71

@ewelsh I went Back to the Future (again).. absolutely amazing show, very well cast. We cheered our socks off and my hands were sore from clapping!! Good news on the lawnmower front, don't you jinx it with those words 🙊
The sun is out here now too, gorgeous and sunny. @Charity it was definitely chillier this morning when I first got up. Nothing wrong with a bit of beans on toast, i wish I could eat it but I can't do pulses 😬 😂 Fingers crossed for haute cuisine today, you might get egg n chips 🤣 (love that too). xx


----------



## lymorelynn

Good morning 🌞
Nothing at the auction yesterday so we went and bought wine and gin instead 😂
A bit if shopping to do this morning and looking online to find a replacement loo seat. I never knew it would be so complicated after having a quick look in Homebase yesterday 🤣 
Might have fish and chips on Lymington quay this evening. 
Glad you enjoyed the show @Ali71 ☺
Have fun mowing the lawn @ewelsh 
Have a good day everyone 🙂


----------



## huckybuck

Morning all.
First of all thank you everyone for your lovely comments yesterday. It was so heartwarming and exactly what I needed. My socks are well and truly pulled up this morning and brushed the fluff off my sleeves. 

Huck is soo much better! He’s got a new lease of life now the mats have gone. I am going to invest in a new pair of clippers (thank you Ewelsh) and just see if he’d allow me to have a go at home - he likes being brushed (until he gets a mat) so fingers crossed he’ll handle it. I know I’ll still have to drug him for vet visits but I’ll be cutting his dosage for those.

Had a nice day yesterday, met a friend for coffee and then planted up lots in the garden (will post pics later) then watched the Sky debate which I really enjoyed except Kay Burley drove me insane!!

I went to bed early as I didn’t feel too good but had a good night’s sleep and feel much better this morning.

So plans for today are: need to get a couple more pots for the garden, pick up some reading material for the hens from a neighbour who keeps the Financial Times for me, drop some eggs off to another friend and see if I can find some new baking tins as hoping to have a mammoth baking session this weekend.

Hope everyone has a good Friday xx


----------



## Bertie'sMum

ewelsh said:


> Its now a fabulous day, just had a call, my sit on mower is coming back this morning, yipppeeeee so now I dont have to kill myself using a push along, *dont you just love it when things go right*


Send some of those "go right" vibes this way please - got a small problem with my washing machine, phoned the mechanic only to find out that his wife died last week () so he's not taking on any work at the moment - very understandable but also annoying at the same time. So i'll just have to manage until he's working again.


----------



## ewelsh

Oh @Bertie'sMum thats a shame, try your local Nextdoor for washing machine repairs, plus you can see reviews.


----------



## SbanR

huckybuck said:


> pick up some reading material for the hens


WOW!!!!!!! 😳 😳😳😳 
I have a vision of heavy, square frame specs perched on your hen's beak. And she uses her wing tip to turn the page!!!😹😹😹


----------



## Bertie'sMum

ewelsh said:


> Oh @Bertie'sMum thats a shame, try your local Nextdoor for washing machine repairs, plus you can see reviews.


I don't mind waiting for him and it's not that serious TBH - the fabric dispenser section doesn't empty properly despite my cleaning out the drawer and doing all the things the washing machine company recommend when this happens ! Just means I have to syphon out the drawer when the wash is finished !



SbanR said:


> WOW!!!!!!! 😳 😳😳😳
> I have a vision of heavy, square frame specs perched on your hen's beak. And she uses her wing tip to turn the page!!!😹😹😹


----------



## huckybuck

SbanR said:


> WOW!!!!!!! 😳 😳😳😳
> I have a vision of heavy, square frame specs perched on your hen's beak. And she uses her wing tip to turn the page!!!😹😹😹


They also like to look at the recipes in the Waitrose freebie magazines but tend to avoid ones mentioning C****


----------



## Cully

ewelsh said:


> Morning all
> 
> bright crisp day here, got lots to do today, I need to give my Spaniel a hair cut, dead head a thousand roses which have appeared over night.
> I had a right drama last night, Dolly got a grass/seed/spike/thorn thing stuck in in her ear, the world was ending and she she was so distressed and in a little pain, eventually I managed to tweezer the spike out, so because my sit on mower is not back from the mower hospital so I will have to use my small push along mower to cut the lawn, only an acre of it to do 🙄 pets hey, dont you just love them!!!
> 
> Happy Friday everyone smile and stay 😎


Poor Dolly, you were so lucky to be able to remove it, no wonder she was upset. Bloomin' grass seeds are everywhere atm. I do know that if they go in too deep it's a vet job, probably with anaesthetic ££££££££££!! Well done, you deserve a Special badge. 🏅


----------



## GingerNinja

Good morning cat chat folk 

It is a glorious day today 🌞 hardly a cloud in the sky, maximum of 22 and the air is fresh, this is my idea of summer  It was a LOT cooler too last night but unfortunately my ankles/feet were hurting from frantic hoovering/cleaning after flea-gate, that I didn't sleep too well. Never mind a couple of cooler days before the heat returns.

Working today (just having a 5 minute break ) so nothing much happening here, just Tesco delivery tonight. I will pop some washing in just before lunchtime though as mum is coming for the weekend. I hope she does eventually move up here, then I can still see her but she can go home in the evening! Love her to bits, but I am used to my own space and don't fully relax when people stay.

@Charity I hope you get a better dinner tonight (although nothing wrong with beans on toast!). Roast chicken here tonight as Ginkgo needs his late supper treat!
@Ali71 glad you had a nice time yesterday. I'm driving back to London the week after next and not looking forward to doing the trip in a day.
@Bertie'sMum I do hope you get your results soon
@ewelsh good news on the mower front! and the removal of grass spike!
@urbantigers I hope Kito is ok and @huckybuck I'm so pleased that Huck is feeling better! The mats must be so uncomfortable, poor lad.
@Mrs Funkin I hope you have a nice day at work and that it is not too manic
@Willow_Warren Just sneak off, I'm sure that you do plenty of additional hours when it's called for! Have a nice time riding 

Happy Friday everyone!

ETA: happy loo seat hunting @lymorelynn and happy whatever you are doing @Cully 😜


----------



## Cully

huckybuck said:


> Morning all.
> First of all thank you everyone for your lovely comments yesterday. It was so heartwarming and exactly what I needed. My socks are well and truly pulled up this morning and brushed the fluff off my sleeves.
> 
> Huck is soo much better! He’s got a new lease of life now the mats have gone. I am going to invest in a new pair of clippers (thank you Ewelsh) and just see if he’d allow me to have a go at home - he likes being brushed (until he gets a mat) so fingers crossed he’ll handle it. I know I’ll still have to drug him for vet visits but I’ll be cutting his dosage for those.
> 
> Had a nice day yesterday, met a friend for coffee and then planted up lots in the garden (will post pics later) then watched the Sky debate which I really enjoyed except Kay Burley drove me insane!!
> 
> I went to bed early as I didn’t feel too good but had a good night’s sleep and feel much better this morning.
> 
> So plans for today are: need to get a couple more pots for the garden, pick up some reading material for the hens from a neighbour who keeps the Financial Times for me, drop some eggs off to another friend and see if I can find some new baking tins as hoping to have a mammoth baking session this weekend.
> 
> Hope everyone has a good Friday xx


Glad you had a good night's sleep and Huck is ok now. Fingers crossed he lets you use the clippers, it'll make grooming so much easier for you both. And less expensive!!
I must ask so er....why do the hens need to keep up with the Stock Market?








Happy baking, anything special?


----------



## huckybuck

Cully said:


> Glad you had a good night's sleep and Huck is ok now. Fingers crossed he lets you use the clippers, it'll make grooming so much easier for you both. And less expensive!!
> I must ask so er....why do the hens need to keep up with the Stock Market?
> View attachment 575619
> 
> Happy baking, anything special?


I like my animals well educated @Cully 😂

It’s just a little bedtime reading for them. Unfortunately they tend to let me know it’s all s*** the following morning…


----------



## Charity

@huckybuck, the thought of your chickens reading the Financial Times gave me a much needed giggle. 🤭

I am having a really frustrating morning. Went to get my watch mended, needed a new battery, got home and its not working so will have to go back for the third time. 

My OH came with me when we went out and we were waiting for a call from his friend to say to pop by, he's working at home, so we have to fit in with his times. Nothing heard by the time we finished (and we were halfway to his place) so we came home. Of course, he rang about three minutes after we got here, so off goes OH again. 

Supposed to have a delivery of frozen dog food between 10.00-12.00, still waiting. Have tracked him and he's been about three roads away for the last half an hour, he's probably having his lunch. 🙄

Tryng to get a parcel ready to take to the Collect Plus shop and my printer wouldn't print out the label first, then when I had sealed it up, I realised I hadn't enclosed the gift aid info which meant going onto Oxfam website and signing up as you need a number. Got there in the end.

I hope this afternoon is better, think I'll just watch TV.


----------



## urbantigers

Kito has vomited up a piece of plastic 👍


----------



## Charity

urbantigers said:


> Kito has vomited up a piece of plastic 👍


,

Well done Kito 🙀, that's a relief


----------



## Cully

ewelsh said:


> Oh @Bertie'sMum thats a shame, try your local Nextdoor for washing machine repairs, plus you can see reviews.


Do you find the Nextdoor app any good? I think it would be a good idea for me but have heard it's very difficult to negotiate and 'nextdoor' can mean your whole city and not just where is relevant to yourself. Is it based in USA as I read reviews which sounded very American referring to sidewalk, trash cans and $$$$$.


----------



## ewelsh

Cully said:


> Do you find the Nextdoor app any good? I think it would be a good idea for me but have heard it's very difficult to negotiate and 'nextdoor' can mean your whole city and not just where is relevant to yourself. Is it based in USA as I read reviews which sounded very American referring to sidewalk, trash cans and $$$$$.



I have found it useful a few times, especially for selling or giving stuff away, you can limit your distance covered from your post code, I just cover a few villages from me, I wouldn’t recommend adding your mobile number live, you can just do messages between yourself and any recipients.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

I used to use the old version before it was taken over by the Americans a few years ago - I liked the old version but the new one wanted too much personal information so I cancelled my account.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Good morning, can’t report on the weather as the curtains are still closed. I don’t think Oscar made a noise until a few minutes ago - I had some Covonia night time cough mixture last night as I felt a bit grotty, so he might have been shouting for an hour for all I know. Will do another LFT today. I’ll be so sad if it is Covid as we’ve got our American visitors coming this week for four nights. If I’ve got the Dreaded Lurgy, I don’t know what we will do.

Speaking of our American visitors (woman and her daughter, who is 11), I was going to do them a little “Welcome Basket” in each of their rooms…it will end up being sweets and chocolates I’m sure but if anyone has bright ideas for typically English things that could go in such a thing, do please let me know. Husband ordered some little American flags to go in the flower pots at the front of the house and I’ll utilise some of the red white and blue things I had for the Jubilee to decorate the house 

So today will be spent mostly doing chores, once I’ve hopefully been running if the LFT is negative. Off to do it now…

Happy Weekend!


----------



## Willow_Warren

Someone wouldn’t come in last night (again), then jumped on my stomach at 1am (to give him the benefit of the doubt he may have been avoiding disturbing Lola who was next to me). Settled down on me… although a bit later I had to shimmy over as I don’t like sleeping on my back.
He’s not really ready to get up yet. 








But it’s time to get up… I’m back for another riding lesson at 9am so need to be out do the house by 8!

Hannah x


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Good Morning  
Looks like today is going to be coolest for the next week or so - back up to 30+ by Thursday 

Can't believe it's Saturday already - where has this week gone ? Food shopping this morning but nothing planned for this afternoon or tomorrow yet.

@Mrs Funkin hope the test is negative ! I've woken with a bit of a "scratchy" throat this morning but think I probably slept with my mouth open - should go away once I've had my 2nd cup of tea.What about adding some shortbread biscuits to your welcome baskets ? Or little posies of flowers from your garden ? 

@Charity I've only one watch that I need to take to the jewellers to get a new battery fitted - for all the others I have a card of the button batteries from Poundland and do them myself 

By the way Monday 8th August is International Cat Day


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I have just been brave and done the Spot On. I still hate it, I always will I think. Considering there is a frequently seen hedgehog now in the garden, I couldn’t really not do it. Anything else I can do but after the reaction he had to it, then his other skin things, I’m totally paranoid. Urgh. Done now though, probably still not the full pipette but more than I’ve done for well over a year.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

The results are in…and it’s still negative _phew_. So I’ve done five LFTs in a week - three different batches of them. All negative.

@Bertie'sMum shortbread biscuits, excellent idea. Thanks.


----------



## Ali71

Good Morning everyone  it's a beautiful day in Norfolk, was still rather chilly early on, and not quite warm enough for the french doors to be opened yet! OH has gone to work, washing machine on, currently sat eating my breakfast before starting THE BIG CLEAN ewwwwwwwwww. Early start as always but slept again till 5 so I feel like I've caught up a bit.

There is nothing like the prospect of house guests to get your skates on!! I've tidied already, just need to go round a la Mrs Hinch. Parents are coming for a barbecue this afternoon. I cut the grass last night (I use the word grass in the loosest of terms, the only green things present were tufts and weeds 😂) It's set to be nice but not ridiculously hot thankfully.

@Mrs Funkin what about some little individual soaps or something? The only other things I could think of have been mentioned, typical British sweets like humbugs etc. Or some English breakfast teabags so they can think of you when they're at home having a brew 
Glad to hear the LFT is still negative just keep testing (is OH testing too?)

@Bertie'sMum I've felt like that on and off for a week as well, I'm paranoid I've picked something up in London after being packed on the tube and in the theatre. I will do a test in a little while. I hope your throat is cured with copious amounts of tea x

@Willow_Warren enjoy your horseriding today, something I'd like to try myself one day! I can hear clip-clopping as I type, someone has just gone past our lane for an early trot round. We get quite a few riders here as it's so quiet.

Hope you all have a perfect day doing something you enjoy xx


----------



## Charity

Good morning. Sunshine here.

@Mrs Funkin, sorry you're feeling yuk but glad your test is negative and hope you get to enjoy your friends' visit. Sounds like you are giving them a lovely welcome. Like you, I don't always give the full amount of Spot On and hope it does the trick. 

@Bertie's Mum, I have a life long card with Timpsons for batteries for my watch. Unfortunately, my watch is going to the watchmakers in the sky as the chap said it needs a complete new movement which is rather costly. I'm sad because my OH gave me the watch when we got together years ago and its lovely.  He has said though that he'll buy me another for my birthday. In the meantime I am wearing my reserve watch.










Managed to book both of us flu jabs at Boots, in case anyone else needs to know, you can book for them for September. Last year my OH had his with his Covid jab which didn't seem to suit him as made him feel unwell.

Hoping OH is going to finish cleaning my car of that awful dust from next door today. I hosed it down a couple of days ago but the horrible dust sticks in tiny lumps so he's going to give it a thorough brushing with a soft brush in the hope it will get rid of it.

My dog food turned up yesterday an hour and a half late with no apology. 😏

Well, better get myself up and running and take Purdey out, wish I had some skates and she could just pull me around sometimes. 😊

Have a good day everyone and enjoy the sunshine if you have it.


----------



## Cully

Mrs Funkin said:


> The results are in…and it’s still negative _phew_. So I’ve done five LFTs in a week - three different batches of them. All negative.
> 
> @Bertie'sMum shortbread biscuits, excellent idea. Thanks.


Well done for spotting Oscar, I can understand your reluctance. I did Misty last night as she's been scratching. Probably not fleas but best not take any chances. She did her usual afterwards of screwing her eyes up and hiding away from any light for a few hours. Poor girl, I do so hate hurting her.
Phew, negative tests then, so looks good for your friends visit. Posies sounds nice. Have you got time to bake something? I hope you all have a lovely time xx.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Poor Misty, I’m sure Oscar will message her later  

They don’t come until Wednesday midday, I’m only working Tuesday, so I might bake something, yes. Depends how many other chores I get done! Not many at this rate as I’m still sat lazing about…one load of washing is on the line though and the next is in.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Ali71 said:


> I hope your throat is cured with copious amounts of tea x


All fine now thanks - tea did the trick


----------



## Ali71

Bertie'sMum said:


> All fine now thanks - tea did the trick


Whatever the problem... tea is the answer!  
Really pleased. Have a great day x


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Quiet day here - been tired all week and my wife's sciatica is playing up so we wont be going far. Im sure we will pop to a local restaurant for a light lunch - I might BBQ later, not sure yet. 

@ewelsh I was inspired by you and drank brandy last night - slept like a log!  

Happy Caturday folks!


----------



## ewelsh

Morning all

Lovely day here already, thankfully the evenings are cool.
I am aching today, I clippered my Spaniel yesterday who would not keep still, so I was bent over at an awkward angle, I have muscles aching in places I didn’t know existed 😂
I got in the garden early this morning to pick some plums off my tree before the wasps get busy, so I will be freezing them this morning, later I need to tidy up my potting shed ( sorry Lottie’s shed ) plus clean and sharpen a few garden tools, I can hear my grandfather sighing at the state of my tools. I also need to replace some of the sheep fencing posts so that will be hard work. I should go to the recycling centre but I really can’t be bothered, we now have a new recycling centre with millions of bays and they have become so strict there which is good but I dont think my muscles can cope today 😂
I am trying to find a tree surgeon that doesn’t cost the flipping earth, I have 3 trees that need serious cutting back plus an old holly tree that has sadly died. I want to keep all the logs to burn, so its only cutting, I had a quote yesterday for the job £1800 😧😱 this rate I will be shimmering up those trees with my chain saw myself. So thats my day sorted plus I might pop out to get a bar of chocolate 😉


@Charity love your reserve watch, shame about your old watch though. I did have a giggle imagining you on roller skates walking purdey. Xx

@Mrs Funkin phew, so please you dont have covid. Lovely your having visitors but it does mean a lot of work prior. Fingers cross Oscar Woo will be ok after his flea treatment x

@Ali71 Happy prepping for BBQ tomorrow, perfect weather for one. I like Bananas with chocolate buttons in them, yuummmy

Glad your throat is better @Bertie'sMum x

@BarneyBobCat 😂 how much Brandy did it take 


have a good day everyone x


----------



## huckybuck

Morning all.
Hurrah it’s Caturday. 

Had to get up earlyish as water man who should have come yesterday let me down and said he was coming this morning instead (He isn’t the most reliable 🙄).

We have a reverse osmosis water filter as we have a water softener fitted and when the filters go it means drinking water and quooker water all goes at the same time.

So he was here bang on 9 but finally I can put the kettle away again and change all the cats water dishes!

No plans for today other than a bit of baking ready for next weekend.

Cheesecake and chocolate cake I think. I did attempt brownies last week but wasn’t very successful. 

My oven cooks really quickly and they came out over cooked and dry which was disappointing.

I do have a good chocolate cake recipe so giving that a go instead and see what that’s like. Any “not do good” attempts get eaten by us, the neighbours and failing that the hens lol!!

@Mrs Funkin you are fab at sewing - what about making something - could do some little coasters or tote bag or similar. 

If you have any dried lavender could do a travel sachet for their suitcase?

Have a good day everyone!


----------



## BarneyBobCat

ewelsh said:


> @BarneyBobCat 😂 how much Brandy did it take


I do not remember going to bed, put it that way 😁


----------



## ewelsh

BarneyBobCat said:


> I do not remember going to bed, put it that way 😁



Give a man an inch and he will take mile 😂


----------



## urbantigers

Good afternoon. I’ve just got up  Needed the sleep. Catching up with last night’s Gardeners World whilst having brekkie. Or is it brunch. Or lunch.

International cat day? Isn’t that every day? Mosi and Kito think so. Mosi is flat out on the bed and Kito has been the one coming for a cuddle whilst I was sat drinking coffee. He’s had quite a week what with getting stuck to the window and his plastic episode but today he just wanted to climb over my shoulder and inflict some claw marks (even with trimmed claws) whilst kneading my shoulder and purring. The amount of fur deposited on me was ridiculous. He seems to be mouthing a lot at the moment and his fur is actually worse than Mosi’s despite being short hair. It’s copious and fluffy!

Glad you are continuing to test negative @Mrs Funkin 

Need to get a move on but before I go - does anyone know how to prune gooseberry bushes? I am getting confused obtaining conflicting info from different site (and Monty was pruning his gooseberries on GW). I have one plant in a pot. It’s a new plant bought this year (I did get one solitary gooseberry!). Do I cut back all the stems or just some? Right back or back to 3/5 leaves (I have read both). Basically, I haven’t a clue what I’m doing but would like to not kill the plant just yet.


----------



## ewelsh

urbantigers said:


> Good afternoon. I’ve just got up  Needed the sleep. Catching up with last night’s Gardeners World whilst having brekkie. Or is it brunch. Or lunch.
> 
> International cat day? Isn’t that every day? Mosi and Kito think so. Mosi is flat out on the bed and Kito has been the one coming for a cuddle whilst I was sat drinking coffee. He’s had quite a week what with getting stuck to the window and his plastic episode but today he just wanted to climb over my shoulder and inflict some claw marks (even with trimmed claws) whilst kneading my shoulder and purring. The amount of fur deposited on me was ridiculous. He seems to be mouthing a lot at the moment and his fur is actually worse than Mosi’s despite being short hair. It’s copious and fluffy!
> 
> Glad you are continuing to test negative @Mrs Funkin
> 
> Need to get a move on but before I go - does anyone know how to prune gooseberry bushes? I am getting confused obtaining conflicting info from different site (and Monty was pruning his gooseberries on GW). I have one plant in a pot. It’s a new plant bought this year (I did get one solitary gooseberry!). Do I cut back all the stems or just some? Right back or back to 3/5 leaves (I have read both). Basically, I haven’t a clue what I’m doing but would like to not kill the plant just yet.



I would trim back a bit now ( do you know which ones to trim?) then cut right back in the same place when the plant is dormant so autumn early winter time for me! No idea if I am right but when I had fruit this is what i would do.


----------



## bluesunbeam

Mrs Funkin said:


> it will end up being sweets and chocolates I’m sure but if anyone has bright ideas for typically English things that could go in such a thing, do please let me know.


There are quite a lot of YouTube videos along the lines of 'Americans trying British candy/biscuits/snacks etc. for the first time' and variations on that theme Mrs F. It might be worth having a look to see what was a complete novelty and at the same time went down well with them.
edit: You must get some Marmite for them to try- they will either hail you as a Goddess or think you are not quite the ticket... i will leave it at that.


----------



## TonyG

Ooh, I can’t keep up with this thread!

Good morning! I really must go to bed as up again in three hours to go fishing 😬

Need to go early to avoid the swarms of grockles, err sorry, tourists… on the route into Cornwall.

Though in Cornwall they’re ‘emmetts’ but here they’re grockles…


----------



## bluesunbeam

Had a friend from Cornwall. I remember her using the word 'emmett' when talking about tourists; i think she said it meant 'ants'.


----------



## TonyG

bluesunbeam said:


> Had a friend from Cornwall. I remember her using the word 'emmett' when talking about tourists; i think she said it meant 'ants'.


Yes that’s right, lol.

Not too sure of the original meaning of ‘grockles’ but that’s what we call them in Devon…


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Good Morning  
Sun's up and looks like it's going to be a nice day - sunny but not too hot 

Did my food shop yesterday so today I can visit my local high street in search of summer shoes/sandals - hopefully find some that are comfortable and don't cost an arm and a leg  Though I suspect I may have left it too late as the shops will be getting their Autumn/Winter stock in now - don't you just hate it when the stock in the shops is for the next season rather than the one we're in ?? Son't know about you but I can't think about what I want/need for Winter when it's 30+ now 

I'd better go as Lily is telling me she wants me for a cuddle ! I've had vocal cats before but not one quite as chatty her - she doesn't stop  I'm getting quite good at translating and now know the difference between "breakfast please" (loud) and "cuddle time" (soft chirrups) !


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Good morning everyone. Looks to be a nice morning here on the south coast.

I was totally wiped out yesterday afternoon and slept for nearly three hours. I did manage to wash all the bedding, dry it and iron it - so the spare rooms are ready (and Oscar so far hasn’t jumped on them!). Besides that, running and making dinner I didn’t do much else.

Small boy woke my with a litter tray visit at 5:20, but I dozed for an hour and he’s just had his meds, didn’t want much of his breakfast, done a lap of the garden. He was great after his spot on yesterday, ate well, maybe today will be the “floopy” day. Just to confuse me, obviously!

I have no idea what today will bring. Can’t decide if I’m up for running. I do feel a bit perkier this morning I think (!!) but shall assess later after my second coffee.

Have a lovely day, don’t forget to do something you love


----------



## Willow_Warren

Good morning! Out for a 7 mile walk today in the beautiful sunshine!










lola seems under the weather and is confusing me…. But I don’t think it’s anything too serious.

h x


----------



## Tigermoon

Good morning all. 

Looks like we are in for another glorious sunny day today. Not got anything on specifically but we are in the middle of a house re-jig turning the dining room we barely use into a hobby room instead. This involves mass furniture moving, and next week sometime we plan to go to the nearest large furniture store to look for a new dining table and display cabinet to replace ours which are just far too big now they are in the lounge. There are rumours of a new sofa or two as well  and remember that larger bed that I gave up on? Well it may be back on again as the new hobby room has created space in the office for the cabinet that's in my bedroom.


----------



## Cully

@Bertie'sMum , I know exactly what you mean about shops stocking for next season. You might find something in the sales if you're lucky. Mostly what's on the rails by now is not my size or stuff I wouldn't have if it were a gift. Hope you find something you like.

@Mrs Funkin , I'm glad it's not too hot yet, you'd be utterly worn out by the time your visitors arrive with all the running around. Remember, you're supposed to enjoy the visit too😊
Glad Oscar took his spot on ok. I'm sure there was some communication going on between them yesterday as Misty was staring intently at a blank wall for a while. Usually a sign of telepathic messaging.

@Willow_Warren ,Maybe it's just the weather affecting Lola. I'm sure they can sense another heatwave coming.
Hope you enjoy your walk and it stays cool for you.

With the hosepipe ban I've been using my washing up water on the garden plants. I can only realistically do my patch as it's communal gardens so hope everyone makes an effort. I've been putting a bucket in the shower to catch some of the water too.
I tend to kill houseplants so hope the ones in the garden are more robust!!🌵🌻😯
I don't about anyone else but I don't know what half these new emotis mean. I just pick one that looks the most like what I want to say. Sorry if I mean to give a friendly smile but send deep sorrow. Or send a huge guffaw instead of the opposite. I can't even see most of them properly. Bring back the old familiar emotis, they were much easier to use and at least you knew what you were saying.🙄
Hope you all have a nice peaceful day ready for the week ahead.😎


----------



## Charity

Good morning all. 

@Cully, I think exactly like you about the emojis, far too many for a start and what do they mean? Some come up and tell you what they are say on my laptop but others don't so most is guesswork. 

Really enjoy my doggie walk on Sundays, it's so quiet, hardly anyone about, no traffic and cool and sunny. Wish it was like it every day. Downside is I look at all the houses with their blinds closed and know most are still in bed....envy. 😏

When I went out last night, the couple with the plum tree in their garden were going out so I thought I would take the opportunity to tell them about the plums and Purdey's incident. They also have a little dog. They were both very nice and said they hated the tree as it left such a mess but they are renting so would need to speak to the landlord. The lady asked me if I could write a note saying what had happened which would add to their request to have the tree cut down. I'm all for that so I said I would. 

Today, I'm just going to do very little and watch the Games.

Have a lovely Sunday


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Two bottles of champagne is one too many


----------



## GingerNinja

Morning all, flying visit as my phone's about to run out of battery!

It's a lovely morning here too but no forecast for rain and cooler weather for the rest of this month.

Went and saw two bungalows with mum yesterday, one was needing far too much work/walls moving but the other was simply lovely and would be perfect for her. Unfortunately my dad will come up with excuse after excuse for reasons that they can't move "yet". I feel that the time will never come!

I'll catch up properly this evening when she's gone home.

Have a lovely Sunday xxx


----------



## Ali71

Good Morning
We had a lovely day and barbecue with my folks yesterday, apart from being plagued by wasps, spiteful little things. My dad got it this time! We still have some steaks etc so we’ll probably finish them up today or tomorrow but after all the faff cleaning up we’ll use the Foreman 

I was up early and felt guilty about no exercise since Weds so I did the gym first thing…now if all I fancy is sitting about then so be it. I did lots of cleaning yesterday. I already feel dopey sitting in the warm conservatory, I expect its going to be a nap kind of day

@Bertie’sMum I bought some sandals last week in Sports Direct. I wanted something flat but not totally flat, and easy to walk and drive in… I’ve got lots of flip flops and sliders but I dont’ feel safe driving in them. I ended up getting a pair of dainty walking sandals and they are so comfy. Skechers also do some, maybe worth a quick look on their website?

@Willow_Warren you’re making me wish I cycled today..  Looks gorgeous. Maybe if I find some energy later!!
@Tigermoon enjoy your house sort-out, it does sound like a lot of upheaval but it’s so satisfying when you put into reality what you’ve been thinking will work, with the right things in the right places. We’re thinking of doing the same but possibly not this summer.

@Charity there were only a few people about when I drove back from the gym at 7. That’s why I love that time of day too. Enjoy your relaxing day in front of the games x

@GingerNinja you’ll convert them to country folk eventually  Have a lovely day with your Mum!

@Cully you’ve certainly done your bit to help conserve water. I’m not very good with houseplants (or any plants for that matter). Have a nice day  x

@Mrs Funkin don’t run yourself ragged, especially if you are feeling below par…try and factor in some rest too xx
@BarneyBobCat hope you don’t feel too rough.. nice cooked breakfast to cure it?? 

Have a lovely Sunday x


----------



## ewelsh

Morning all

its getting rather warm up here, damn thunder flies are driving me mad, the farmer still hasn’t harvested the fields around me, I might just take a shears to them myself, imagine his face 🤣

Not a lot on for me today, ironing quickly this morning before it get too hot, spot of gardening then my guilty pleasure of Ru Paul Drag Race Canada, I love it 😂


@Charity I think you camped outside the neighbours house waiting to ambush them over this plum tree 🤣 where did you hide your chain saw 😂
here’s your fix for the day







😂


have a good day everyone xx


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Ali71 said:


> @Bertie’sMum I bought some sandals last week in Sports Direct. I wanted something flat but not totally flat, and easy to walk and drive in… I’ve got lots of flip flops and sliders but I dont’ feel safe driving in them. I ended up getting a pair of dainty walking sandals and they are so comfy. Skechers also do some, maybe worth a quick look on their website?


I live in my Skechers all the time ! When they're past their best they get taken into use as slippers or gardening shoes Sports Direct are already on my list together with Shuropody (used to be Scholls) as they also stock my other favourites - Strive. I don't feel safe driving in sandals either !



GingerNinja said:


> Went and saw two bungalows with mum yesterday, one was needing far too much work/walls moving but the other was simply lovely and would be perfect for her. Unfortunately my dad will come up with excuse after excuse for reasons that they can't move "yet". I feel that the time will never come


A couple of years before my Dad died he and Mum put their 5 bedroomed house up for sale and got a buyer almost immediately - then Dad said he didn't want to move; when asked why he said "I've been very happy here" to which of course there was no answer. A couple of years after he died Mum put the house back on the market and sold it to the couple who wanted to buy it previously - they still hadn't found anything they liked as much.


----------



## Willow_Warren

Well I got back from my walk before 10… Lola was out on the shed roof in the shade…. It came running as soon as she heard me… yeowed for food and after offering her 3 different foods she settled on a small amount of natures menu.

didn’t measure my walk this time but think it was about 8 miles in 2 hour 40 mins. Just had breakfast of full fat (  ) Greek yoghurt, banana and honey… it was so yummy I could eat it all over again!! Also sat watching the commonwealth games 😀

i too am confused with the emojis…


----------



## Bethanjane22

Morning all (just about!)

I’ve had a busy few days of social events and as a result managed to sleep until 11am today  to be fair though I didn’t go to bed until 1am so it’s only 10 hours.

I do feel a bit like I’ve wasted the morning now, so time to make up for it.

I need to do some interview prepping and research for an interview I have on Tuesday. I’m keen to move onto a new job as my current workplace has become a rather toxic place to work, so I’m crossing everything it goes well.

Happy Sunday everyone!


----------



## huckybuck

Morning all, nope, missed it, so afternoon!!!

Have had a lazy morning so far…tea in bed with the news, then Wordle, then caught up with my Mum before she had the chance to call me and moan that I don’t call her…then boiled eggs (thank you girls) swiftly followed by ice cream because it’s too hot in here already

I didn’t do any cooking yesterday in the end but I really must today.

Have a great day everyone - stay cool!


----------



## Charity

Nearly had an apoplexy about ten minutes ago. At 1.00 I got the cats lunch and I always open the window after so they can go out. OH and I then had our lunch and I happened to say that I couldn't see the cats in the garden. He didn't answer as he is transfixed to three hours of re-runs of Downton Abbey.  

When we'd finished a while ago, I went out to see where they were and my heart skipped a beat as I noticed my OH had left the back gate open from going out earlier. 😳

At that very moment, a little ginger face peeped round from next door's front garden and when I called he came running...phew! My worry then was Bunty as she would be more likely to go further afield. I scooped Toppy up and took him round to the bedroom and put him through the window and, there to my relief, fast asleep, was Bunty on my chair. 😊 Thank you, thank you cat god.

@Ali71, I am never out of my new Skechers, they are sooo comfortable.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Cripes alive @Charity ! Bet your heart rate was a bit high. Glad all is well, blimey.

I’m trying to find a spot where my legs are in the sun for warmth. The breeze makes it quite chilly, might have to fetch my cardi


----------



## Ali71

@Charity I know that feeling so well!! When Milo escaped the other week I was beside myself that he would wander, luckily he didn't really know what to do when he got to the other side of the fence..

At least you didn't have to test the Skechers for "run-ability" 

We've just got OH's 2 man tent (which has been in the bag since we bought it) and assembled it on the lawn. He always seems to pick the warmest days to do daft things like this. Still, at least we know that it will be fine for our first trip, we can always upgrade to something bigger if we like the experience. I have my reservations....😬
Its blimmin boiling here and only going to get warmer this week again. 
@Mrs Funkin I did a test today, negative too thankfully. My throat is still scratchy though. Hope you're feeling better soon x


----------



## huckybuck

[QUOTE="Mrs Funkin, post: 1065942593

I’m trying to find a spot where my legs are in the sun for warmth. The breeze makes it quite chilly, might have to fetch my cardi 
[/QUOTE]
Chilly? CHILLY??? It’s only showing 27 here 🙄


----------



## Cully

huckybuck said:


> [QUOTE="Mrs Funkin, post: 1065942593
> 
> I’m trying to find a spot where my legs are in the sun for warmth. The breeze makes it quite chilly, might have to fetch my cardi


Chilly? CHILLY??? It’s only showing 27 here 🙄
[/QUOTE]
SOME of us are more delicate creatures than others I'll have you know😜.
There, there, you go find your nice woolly cardi Mrs F.


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> Nearly had an apoplexy about ten minutes ago. At 1.00 I got the cats lunch and I always open the window after so they can go out. OH and I then had our lunch and I happened to say that I couldn't see the cats in the garden. He didn't answer as he is transfixed to three hours of re-runs of Downton Abbey.
> 
> When we'd finished a while ago, I went out to see where they were and my heart skipped a beat as I noticed my OH had left the back gate open from going out earlier. 😳
> 
> At that very moment, a little ginger face peeped round from next door's front garden and when I called he came running...phew! My worry then was Bunty as she would be more likely to go further afield. I scooped Toppy up and took him round to the bedroom and put him through the window and, there to my relief, fast asleep, was Bunty on my chair. 😊 Thank you, thank you cat god.
> 
> @Ali71, I am never out of my new Skechers, they are sooo comfortable.


Oh







!! I skipped to the last bit of your post and, phew! Thank goodness. Definitely a cat god watching over.
May I ask what the Downtown fanatic was doing while you were pulling your hair out?


----------



## Bethanjane22

Charity said:


> Nearly had an apoplexy about ten minutes ago. At 1.00 I got the cats lunch and I always open the window after so they can go out. OH and I then had our lunch and I happened to say that I couldn't see the cats in the garden. He didn't answer as he is transfixed to three hours of re-runs of Downton Abbey.
> 
> When we'd finished a while ago, I went out to see where they were and my heart skipped a beat as I noticed my OH had left the back gate open from going out earlier. 😳
> 
> At that very moment, a little ginger face peeped round from next door's front garden and when I called he came running...phew! My worry then was Bunty as she would be more likely to go further afield. I scooped Toppy up and took him round to the bedroom and put him through the window and, there to my relief, fast asleep, was Bunty on my chair. 😊 Thank you, thank you cat god.
> 
> @Ali71, I am never out of my new Skechers, they are sooo comfortable.


Oh @Charity my heart sank reading that! I’m so glad they were both safe and hadn’t wandered.


----------



## Bethanjane22

huckybuck said:


> [QUOTE="Mrs Funkin, post: 1065942593
> 
> I’m trying to find a spot where my legs are in the sun for warmth. The breeze makes it quite chilly, might have to fetch my cardi


Chilly? CHILLY??? It’s only showing 27 here 🙄
[/QUOTE]

Chilly! Send it this way please 😂

We’re off to Cornwall on Friday for the weekend and of course I’m already worrying about how hot it’s due to be here. Going to have to get the cool mats out, multiple bowls of water and instructions ready for the cat sitter.

I think it’s due to be hotter in Wales than it is in Cornwall annoyingly!


----------



## Charity

Cully said:


> Oh
> View attachment 575742
> !! I skipped to the last bit of your post and, phew! Thank goodness. Definitely a cat god watching over.
> May I ask what the Downtown fanatic was doing while you were pulling your hair out?


Carried on watching TV ...not even a sorry! 😼


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Ali71 said:


> @Charity I know that feeling so well!! When Milo escaped the other week I was beside myself that he would wander, luckily he didn't really know what to do when he got to the other side of the fence..
> 
> At least you didn't have to test the Skechers for "run-ability"
> 
> We've just got OH's 2 man tent (which has been in the bag since we bought it) and assembled it on the lawn. He always seems to pick the warmest days to do daft things like this. Still, at least we know that it will be fine for our first trip, we can always upgrade to something bigger if we like the experience. I have my reservations....😬
> Its blimmin boiling here and only going to get warmer this week again.
> @Mrs Funkin I did a test today, negative too thankfully. My throat is still scratchy though. Hope you're feeling better soon x


Re: the tent thing. We went to a race (triathlon) one weekend and borrowed a two man tent. It was raining. That experience taught me that I needed a bigger tent if we were going to camp at more events. So we got a two bedroom tent with a lounge area and that was fine  It’s done a couple of Ironman trips and holidays attached and it’s been good, so if you like your first camping trip, you might find something bigger is in order


----------



## Lou12355

My cat was on Gabapentin a couple of years ago and it stripped her of her entire personality. It was a low dose too. I would never give her it again!
I’m just trying the Solensia for her arthritis. Seven days after first jab she seems to be over grooming making me think she’s a bit itchy. Vet said to give her low dose of steroid in case it’s just an autoimmune response but it does say 1 in 10 cats can become itchy with it. I shall see how it goes…



huckybuck said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> So pleased that Libby got a reprieve yesterday. I would hope that the specialists would have looked at her and agreed to hang fire before ploughing in with such drastic measures. What a good move it was taking her to your own vet yesterday @ewelsh
> 
> I had to take Huck to see the nurse yesterday as he had some really bad matting around his rump and behind his ears. His arthritis means he’s not reaching the parts he used to and I actually think the condition of his fur has changed too so he’s matting much more easily. He hadn’t had a mat for 15 years til this year!!!
> 
> The poor boy had to have his gabapentin to be taken, which did the trick and allowed the nurse to do her stuff with just a few growls and a hiss towards the end.
> 
> But I really wasn’t happy with how long it took for him to recover from the drug. I thought it was supposed to take around 8 hours to leave his system but 12 hours later I had to carry him to bed and close the door so he didn’t attempt the stairs. He was still so out of it.
> 
> At 4 he got up and thank goodness finally seemed ok. He’s been ravenous since coming back from the vets - it’s as if he’s had the munchies from the drugs - we’ve never seen him ask for so much food. Hoping he’ll settle down today and feel the benefit of being mat free again.
> 
> Sorry I wasn’t around the last couple of days - my friends and the voices of reason (@ewelsh and @MrsFunkin) have persuaded me to stick around a bit longer, with sage advice as always…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “ stick your nose in the air, pull your socks up and smile “
> 
> So today is a smile even if you don’t feel like smiling day and just hope your friends are right after all.
> 
> View attachment 575550


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Charity said:


> Carried on watching TV ...not even a sorry! 😼


I was Matron of Honour at Highclere Castle before it became Downton Abbey  I've never seen Downton though.


----------



## GingerNinja

Oh dear, mum is not speaking to dad because of the house move situation (it really was a perfect bungalow for them).
I said that not speaking to him was like rewarding bad behaviour


----------



## TonyG

Fish were caught, despite two hours sleep.

And I am now a lobster


----------



## bluesunbeam

Ballan Wrasse TonyG? Your breakfast or Mollys dinner?


----------



## Ali71

Good Morning!! Short and sweet as stopped on my ride to share the sunrise 🌅
Hope you’re all set for a Happy Monday xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Morning, blue skies and sunshine and very tired humans this morning. Small boy had another episode of poorly tummy about 3am, then we could not for the life of us get back to sleep. Luckily I’m off today so can monitor him. He’s sat on the bed with us now and seems alert - and we’ve certainly had worse days with him than yesterday.

I shall go for a run in a bit, with pal. Then might actually do the chores I was meant to do yesterday (oops!). To be fair, our house is generally pretty clean and tidy, so it doesn’t take much to bring it to visitor standard. I do have to bring what clothes I think I might want into our room though, as the main guest room is kind of “my” room and almost all my clothes (except undies and running kit) are kept in there. At least I know it’s just warm weather, so probably just some frocks and floaty trousers will do the trick.

Right. Time to try the boy on some breakfast. He’s gone right off Whiskas fishy at the moment (usually his “go to”), only wants AGAIL beef and lamb. I do have some Whiskas beef and lamb in jelly though so might have to try that. Wish me luck!

Enjoy the day everyone.


----------



## Charity

Good morning. 

@Mrs Funkin, sorry Oscar's not at his best. 
@TonyG, lovely picture, did you throw him back?
@GingerNinja, men can be so stubborn, I know, I've got one who has never wanted to move either

Had a horrible night with not much sleep so today's plans of going out are ditched. Won't enjoy myself feeling like a zombie. 

Gutted England were disqualified from the relay, sad ending to the athletics. 😒

Not sure what we'll do today, perhaps my dog walk will perk me up. 

Have a good day all 😀


----------



## Mrs Funkin

It was a sad end to the day I agree @Charity was a clear lane infringement though  

Happy to report that Oscar has eaten most of his Whiskas beef. Phew. So sitting here with a coffee whilst the boy sits in the shade


----------



## Ali71

@Mrs Funkin sorry to hear Oscar has been a bit under the weather overnight. If it's any consolation Milo has been super-fussy with his food again this weekend, I do think a lot of it is down to the heat Fingers crossed it's a short lived episode and he perks up after his Whiskas Beef. 

What a beautiful garden 💚 Take it easy today (difficult with chores I know) but you want to be able to enjoy yourself with your guests too. 

@Charity I slept really badly as well, I was so unsettled yesterday evening and just kept waking up. Gave up in the end and went out early  Hope going out with Purdey perks you up a bit x
@GingerNinja Oh dear.. what can we do to convince him  
@TonyG great catch!


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Good Morning 

I slept reasonably well last night - only needed the bathroom once  However the downside is because I wasn't moving around much I've woken with a sore back ! So despite being told to only shower to save water I think a bath is on the cards this morning 

Yesterday's shopping trip was a wash out - I visited every shop in our high street that sells shoes but couldn't find anything ! Everything I did like they didn't have in my size or was only available in black  I can't face a visit to the nearest large shopping centre so will have to make do with what I've already got.

Laundry today and whilst that is doing will get out in the garden for some deadheading before my gardener's visit tomorrow. Because he missed his last visit (Covid !) there's a lot to do - shrubs need cutting back drastically

@Mrs Funkin your grass has a lot more green patches than mine ! (I've got one green patch where the water runs down from the patio to the lawn when I water my tubs. It's going to take at least a fortnight's worth of heavy rain for my garden to recover Hope Oscar's upset tummy was only due to the warm weather.

@Ali71 lovely sunrise


----------



## GingerNinja

Good morning all.

What a great catch @TonyG what fish is that? It looks beautiful where you were! And a beautiful sunrise @Ali71 

Glad to read that Oscar has eaten his breakfast @Mrs Funkin and hope his tummy continues to improve x

I've stuck the bedding in the wash and will be stuck to my desk as usual today (boo!) although I probably wouldn't do much if I wasn't as it is too hot for me after mid-morning.

Was planning to have a family BBQ the weekend after next, only my parents, uncle, aunty and son + GF, but local news said the fire brigade are asking people not to in this heatwave so I don't know what to do now 

Dad is never going to move, my mum is delusional. His excuse is that they can't put the house on the market because my son's stuff is everywhere (he has a lot of music equipment) but I do not see how people could not look past this - the house is not untidy because of it, his room just has mixing desk/big amps etc in it. Once my son moves out, I wonder what the next excuse will be! I know it's because dad doesn't want the hassle and to sort out the full up garage but at 86, I can't really blame him.

Whilst typing this, the farmer has turned up with a trailer. I hope he is taking all the cows to another site with food and water, and not just taking a few to market. I have been worrying about them so much .

Have a lovely Monday x


----------



## Ali71

@GingerNinja could you still have your gathering and just have a little afternoon tea or maybe a buffet instead? Cold cuts, salad and some lovely new potatoes would be just as nice. You can still eat outside if it's nice weather, it would be a shame not to see your family x


----------



## huckybuck

Morning all.
Got woken up too early by a Gwacie alarm clock - I must have set it wrong - told her in no uncertain terms it was still bedtime but by then was wide awake. 

So I am a bit grumpy this morning and this isn’t being helped by a very grumpy Mr HB as well. I think the lack of golf (boredom) is taking its toll. He is soooo miserable and picking me up on the slightest thing. 

Got to take Little H for a haircut later so will be glad to get out of the house for half an hour. 

Hope everyone else has a better day!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh Grace! You know your Mum doesn't get up at silly o'clock....I do hope you've not been messaging certain felines on here and getting ideas about 4am wake ups! I'll have a word with Oscar Woo @huckybuck and make sure he's not been sending Grace PMs  

@Ali71 @Bertie'sMum thank you for the garden and lawn compliments. Sadly our lawn is somewhat worse for wear BM, some areas are ok as we do get a reasonable amount of shade at this time of year as the sun isn't so high, the big tree on the far right (not in photo) does cast a fair bit of shade. Project Lawn has an enforced delay...husband is a bit miffed I think as he has got 5kg of Summer lawn fertiliser which he can't use as it needs to have non-drought conditions. 

I am happy to report Oscar ate all of his Whiskas beef and has eaten much of his AGAIL lamb and has gone hiding in the "jungle" plants at the back of the garden I think. I'll have to do a lap looking for "output" soon...such a fun job _vom_


----------



## Bertie'sMum

After reporting that gardener is due tomorrow after missing his last visit (Covid) just had a call to say he won't be visiting tomorrow as still feels very rough  "May" be able to fit me in for an hour next week - tbh that's not much help as by then it will be 5 weeks since his last visit and I've now got a jungle out there - going to need at least a full morning or afternoon's work to make any difference ! I do have a neighbour who has a contract landscaping business and I could ask if one of his guys could visit with their big hedge trimmer - but they have a tendency to just cut in straight lines and I prefer curves plus they're on the expensive side !! Other option is to just shut my eyes and try to ignore it all !

@Mrs Funkin Just for comparison - this is what you call a "worse for wear" lawn  (Please excuse the washing !!)


----------



## Jojomomo

Good afternoon everyone! Took the morning off work and had a lie in, leisurely breakfast, workout, shower then pottered around for a bit. On my way in now.

Still sleeping well, 🤞 it continues. I've managed to escape the hosepipe van but using it less anyway. Started putting containers in the shower (thanks for the tip!) and fill up jars whilst the water heats up when washing up. Apparently water that goes into the ground takes longer to get back into the system than water that goes down the drain.

@Mrs Funkin I hope lovely Oscar feels better soon

@Charity sorry you had a rubbish night, would an afternoon nap help?

@Bethanjane22 good luck with the interview! 

Have a good Monday all x


----------



## TonyG

bluesunbeam said:


> Ballan Wrasse TonyG? Your breakfast or Mollys dinner?


Ha no, it went back! I understand they’re not the best of eating?


----------



## TonyG

Thanks @Charity @Ali71 and @GingerNinja the fish was a ballan wrasse and yes it went back.
I was fishing for a competition but we only need to weigh and photograph.
It was at Port Quin in North Cornwall. My muscles and joints are now complaining loudly about being asked to climb around on rocks all day though!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Good morning, looks nice here  I’m at work today and then not back for 13 days, hurrah! However I think that I may be on my own again today due to sickness, as the usual person is off again :/ 

Woke up at 4:20 and couldn’t get back to sleep, even though no disturbance from small boy.

So it’s work, then quick dive into the shops on the way home (couldn’t face another journey yesterday) - my menu plan just needs a few items and some fruit and yoghurt for breakfast for the visitors.

Have a lovely day everyone. Do something that makes you smile


----------



## urbantigers

Good morning. I’ve missed a lot by the look of things. I e had som really stupid sleep of late. Sunday I went back to bed after being awake all night and did manage to go to sleep but only for about 45 minutes. Then an hour. Then 30 minutes. And so on. The ability to get a decent stretch of sleep is eluding me at the moment. I woke 3ish this morning and Mosi was on the prowl - I’m not sure whether he woke me or not. I managed to go back to sleep but only for about an hour and a half. At least Kito has been fairly well behaved in the mornings.

Blimey @Charity - your heart must have been in your mouth. Thank goodness they were safe.

I hope Oscar is better today @Mrs Funkin and no dodgy tummy. 

is your interview today @Bethanjane22 ? Good luck.

@ewelsh - I haven’t a clue what to cut back on my gooseberry bush. All I know is that they fruit on old stems but I can’t leave the new ones to just grow and grow - it’s already a bit triffid like!

Despite my tiredness, I managed to do a bit of gardening after I finished work yesterday. I sowed seeds for some winter salad leaves and sorted out my strawberry plant runners to make some new plants for next year. I am getting a 2nd lot of strawberries on the plants that fruited earlier in the year and they are delicious. They don’t make it indoors 

its finally stopped raining here and has been quite pleasant the past couple of days - cloudy but with sunny spells and temps about 19-20. Looks like it will be the same today. Have a good one, everyone!


----------



## Charity

Morning all. Would you believe the one and only morning I am still fast asleep at 6 a.m., Bunty manages to get into our bedroom shouting 'let me out, let me out!' over and over. We had the fans on again last night and as soon as I turned them off, she was quiet. 😣

Talking of sleep, did anyone watch the programme last night on ITV with Dr Michael Moseley, who also doesn't sleep well. It was mostly about the science and modern technology which can show what is happening to your brain and body when you don't sleep well. It's amazing and a bit scary but worth watching. One thing they did recommend is a nap during the day, not more than 15 minutes, between 1.00 - 4.00 p.m. which restores you a little, not that I need any help with that one. 😊

Today we're off to our favourite place, the vets 😏 for a check up on Purdey's foot. The swelling has been gone a few days but she has a sort of ulcer there now so not sure what to do about that. The appointment is not until mid afternoon and it will be hot by then. 

@Mrs Funkin, get through today then you'll have a lovely long break to enjoy with your friends. Hope Oscar will be feeling better today.

@urbantigers, I am so jealous of your rain. I feel as if we're never going to get any ever again. 

Off for our doggie walk now.

Have a good day and stay cool 😎


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Good Morning  
Another one here had a crappy night's sleep ! Was too hot and sciatica was playing up  So up at at midnight for bathroom then at 3 for tea and painkillers, read until 4.30 and finally dropped off around 5.30 only to wake again at 7.

Food shopping this morning and then hide from the heat this afternoon Finally got around to arranging for washing machine repair man to come out tomorrow - but could be anytime between 7.15am and 8pm ! Won't know until tomorrow what time exactly until he texts me (whatever did we do before mobile phones ??).

@Mrs Funkin - hope your day is OK and not "manic"; just keep repeating "I have the next 13 days off" 


urbantigers said:


> its finally stopped raining here and has been quite pleasant the past couple of days - cloudy but with sunny spells and temps about 19-20. Looks like it will be the same today


 I'm jealous !! No rain for weeks now with temperatures 26c+ with 35c expected by the end of this week


----------



## Cully

TonyG said:


> Fish were caught, despite two hours sleep.
> 
> And I am now a lobster
> 
> View attachment 575769


You do know don't you that going fishing doesn't mean you have to turn into one?


----------



## Ali71

Ugh.. I mean Good Morning...
Another rubbish night sleep ( @Bertie'sMum we almost co-ordinated!) and I am still with the headache I have had since yesterday lunchtime 😖 I think it's hormones but I'm just so tired at the moment as well. I did worry I had caught something from my day out but tests are saying not. No gym or sunrise this morning (I opted to drink tea in bed with OH lol) but I have brought my kit with me in the hope I get a second wind later! I came into work and had a cheese and ham bagel and I'm already thinking what can I eat next... so I'm going with hormones 😆

It seems like many of us are in unison with the poor sleep at the moment  Hope you all make it through today. 
@Mrs Funkin fingers crossed for a stress-free day and then yippee 13 days off, how lovely! 
@Charity I am definitely a napper, trouble is if you go over that 15 mins or so I think you feel worse  Paws crossed for vet visit today and you get signed off..

According to the long range weather models for next week it is looking more unsettled for those of us in the South and East who have not had any rain all month (well, bar a bit of drizzle). Something different to look forward to after this week and coming weekend's heat!

Happy Tuesday y'all. x


----------



## Cully

Having a fibro flare up atm, probably stress related as I'm panicking about tomorrow. Not the MRI, it's the journey I'm dreading. 3 buses on my own and the likelihood of not getting home until very late.😱
Woke up and had to check the TV paper to see what day it is.😳
Won't do much today, just rest and charge my batteries.
Lovely sunny day, just hope it doesn't get too hot later. At least my bit of garden had a good watering last night, washing up water plus a few bits of salad that escaped the strainer🙃.
We saw some really tiny blue butterflies in the hedge yesterday which I've never seen before. Very pretty colour.

@Mrs Funkin , ooh how lovely you have such a nice long break after today's shift. Be sure to make the most of it.
Have you noticed any strange auburn art work around at home? Sounds like someone has dipped their tail in paint😄.

@Charity , hope everything goes well with Purdey today. Good luck.
Sorry your having sleep problems. I earmarked Michael Mosley as I like the programs he does, they're always interesting. Would you believe it, I fell asleep so missed it!!!😭
Hope it's not too hot later for you xx.

Have a not too hectic day everyone. Keep cool.


----------



## huckybuck

Morning all.

Slept ok ish last night though wasn’t expecting to! I decided to stop taking Panadol night as I think I am too reliant on it. Took me an age to get off but once I did it wasn’t too bad really. Oh and no alarms went off this morning - bonus!

Got my Mum coming later and dreading it. It will be the first time I’ve seen her since Nanny’s funeral and a huge row afterwards (by text).

I have spoken to her and she’s acting as if everything is ok but I do worry that when she’s had a glass of wine it will all kick off again. We’ll see.

I got super excited by a plant delivery this morning - ordered a load more cat mints for the kids. When I opened the box it was a chamomile lawn. So have rung the company and they want to try to get it to the lady in Cornwall (I suspect they haven’t another one). I wish they had seemed more bothered about my order - all he said was oh well I’ll send you yours out again. 

I’m secretly hoping he’ll let me keep the chamomile though not sure what I’d do with it lol!

@MrsFunkin can we have a pic of your welcome baskets when you do them? 

Have a good day everyone!!! Stay cool!


----------



## ewelsh

Morning


Its hot 


the end 😂


----------



## SbanR

It's luverly-juberly @ewelsh 🐱 though I wouldn't mind some decent rain for my plants. Even my buddleia's leaves are turning yellow; took pity on it and gave it half a watering can of water


----------



## ewelsh

Just caught up ish


Have fabulous days off @Mrs Funkin 
@Cully I am sorry your fibro has flared up, I too hate traveling with public transport, keep chanting to yourself “ this will pass”
@Ali71 these old hormones have a lot to answer for dont hey!
@huckybuck sounds like a fun afternoon 🙄 My Mum is a little like yours, she will lead me into a false sense of security them bam I am 10yrs old again! I hope you have a nice time without any trouble. How is Mr H with his injury now?


Off to the beauticians for a nice pampering 


Goodness me its hot today! X


----------



## Ali71

@ewelsh they most certainly do! OH and I caught a programme called the Real Housewives of Menopause last night, really not my thing, but even they were struggling with moods, anxiety, weight gain, flushes, the works. I kept saying "See? See? " "I'm not making it up!" 😆

Oh lovely, I hope you enjoy being spoiled and come out feeling relaxed x


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Cor blimey. 

That was a day and a half. My colleague who is always off sick when we are meant to be working together was off sick. It's starting to be noticed now by other colleagues. I am horrible, clearly. The upshot is that there was me. With a LOT of work! I got through it though - couldn't do everything but such is life. 

@huckybuck my baskets didn't quite come to fruition - I have got some English biscuits (shortbread and mini jammy dodgers!) and chocs and sweeties, just didn't have chance to do anything else.We did get little Stars and Stripes flags to go in the flower pots at the front of the house though  and I'm going to re-use some of the red, white and blue bunting and rag wreath. 

It transpired that the small boy had vommed in the night, on the main guest room carpet, obviously. So HD has cleaned it all and hopefully it won't be too noticeable for the visitors! On the plus side the output from the other end is much better. 

Right. Must be time for bed!

_zzzzz_


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Not sure how it happened but Barney managed to get poo outside his litter tray and a little bit on his back end. I think (hope) its just a one off poop malfunction because he seems fine. He appeared quite happy that I cleaned him up too. Luckily it wasn't a lot but it really put me off my tea


----------



## huckybuck

You’d be starving in our house @BarneyBobCat my lot are always missing their trays!


----------



## huckybuck

My Mum 🙄😩





She dropped friends off at LHR and should have been at mine 20 mins later. 

An hour and a half I get a phonecall to say she’s lost and in Reading. Reading?????? She said her Sat nav wasn’t working properly and kept trying to take her off the motorway. Ok so if you had still followed it, it would have got you here in about 30/40mins instead?????

But she decided she knew better than the Sat nav and ignored the directions I had given her and passed signs for Slough, Windsor and Maidenhead while on the M4 and only realised she was completely going the wrong way when she saw a sign for Bristol!!!

She came in eventually and polished off 4 large G&Ts in swift succession, almost had a row with Mr HB over stuff that happened at Nanny’s funeral (while I kept my mouth shut as have decided it’s the only way to deal with her without disowning her). Finally I called it a night with a blinding headache.

Looking forward to tomorrow/today!!! NOT!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh @huckybuck  I hope today isn’t too painful. What time does she leave


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Morning everyone, I was awake for a long time in the night and currently sitting having a coffee before the madness begins.

Looks sunny here, which is excellent for visitors. Only the corner of the curtains are open though. Small boy is shouting, I can hear him…not done a vomit check yet, hopefully it’s clear! He ate well yesterday whilst I was at work though, so that’s good (I do wish he’d eat more than two flavours from each box though!). 

I’m actually quite nervous of our visitors coming, we’ve not seen K for over 20 years and never met her daughter. I’m sure it will be fine (she says hopefully!). We have lots of loose plans made, they will want a rest after their time here so far which has been mad I think.

Right. I must get up and get going. I’m decidedly weary after yesterday and not a great sleep but come on Mrs F, time to power through!

Have a great day everyone. I’m off to make a lasagne for tomorrow night’s tea


----------



## urbantigers

Morning! Looks like it’s going to be hotting up here now, after a few cooler weeks with a fair bit of rain (sorry to keep rubbing that in!). I slept badly again although the boys weren’t too badly behaved. I woke up a bit too early and Kito tapped me on the shoulder for a cuddle instead of jumping down from the bed. That did make me think it was even earlier than it was, but after a few minutes he jumped down and I was able to look at the clock to see that it was just gone 5. A few whines but then he went quiet until nearly 5.30. 

@huckybuck and @Mrs Funkin I hope you both have better days today.

Sorry you are having a fibro flare up @Cully . One of the worst things in the world imo. I can take all manner of aches and pains and sleeplessness, but fibro flare ups are just plain horrible, whatever form they take (and it does vary amongst people). I hope you feel a bit better today.

I am still sleeping badly and feel sooooooo tired . I need another weekend. I’m used to the tiredness building up during the week but I hate it when I start off the week feeling so tired. I also have a weird pain on my bum - hurts when I sit down  Not coccyx pain, more underneath. I thought at first I had piles but don’t think so and not really there, if you get my drift! On the bone underneath. Bit of a weird place. Honestly, I can’t stand for long so the last think I need is pain when sitting down! I’ll end up lying down to work at this rate


----------



## BarneyBobCat

No more poop issues here so hopefully just a one off. Im very tired today, cycling this week has been tough for some reason. Maybe its due to long days at work too - I have an audit this week, don't know really. Will have a night off cycling tonight as the grass and I need a hair cut which will keep me busy


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Good Morning  
Took a while but I did finally drop off last night around 1am and then slept through till 6.30  Overcast at the moment but due to hot up by mid morning - think it will be another day when I shall be staying in ! Washing machine engineer due between 12 and 3 so can't really go anywhere anyway.

Weather forecast says we are due thunderstorms/heavy rain next Tuesday/Wednesday - what's the betting that doesn't happen ????

@Mrs Funkin sorry to hear your work day was not good - but you've now got a nice long break in which to recharge your batteries so make the most of it and be kind to yourself 

@huckybuck oh dear, hope today is less stressful with your Mum. Has your headache cleared ?

@BarneyBobCat I need a haircut too but it's going to have to wait until the weather cools down !


----------



## Charity

Good morning one and all, going to be pretty hot today.

@BarneyBobCat, glad to hear Barney is hopefully back to himself, hope your week gets better
@urbantigers, sorry you're not feeling too good today, try and take it easy...or easier
@Mrs Funkin, at least your visitors won't go home saying it was raining in England, have a good time
@huckybuck, sorry I had to laugh, do you think you and Mr HB will survive the visit? 

I woke up in the night with an awful headache at the back of my head or top of my neck which has, thankfully, gone off now. Could be as I had a different pillow last night or I may have strained it when Purdey was being a tart and trying to launch herself at the vet for cuddles and treats, I think we emptied his treat pot in one go. Though she gets very excited ;and wants to help him with whatever he's doing, as soon as he goes to examine her, she is a model patient and just stands still and lets him do whatever he wants. Anyway, she had another injection and we're back on the antibiotics for another week. 😏🐕

Today we are ringing round decorators to get quotes to do some work. Yesterday I went round three DIY stores looking at wallpaper, there's nothing like the choices there used to be and the last store, which was the furthest drive away didn't have any at all. 😠 The weekly shop is arriving this afternoon, bet the driver will be grumpty in this weather. 

Have you seen the latest forecast that the gas/electricity price cap is likely going up 82%!! It's totally immoral.

Happy day everyone


----------



## Jojomomo

Good morning all 😊 Already warm here, looks to be hottest tomorrow to Saturday. There's a bit of rain forecast for Tues/Weds, really hope we get it! Haven't slept so well the past couple of months, also due to hormones 🙄

Hope your aches/pains improve soon @urbantigers and @Cully.

Have a lovely time with your visitors and a well earned break @Mrs Funkin. Hope your day passes without any drama @huckybuck.

Have a good one all, stay cool!


----------



## ewelsh

Morning


@Cully thinking of you today xxxxx

@Mrs Funkin good luck with your visitors, I had a friend stay with me whom I hadn’t spoken to for 15yrs it was as if we only saw each the week before. You will have a fun time and will do you good after all your work stresses.


@huckybuck. I too had to have a little giggle just because I know how it is, I used to worry about my Aunt coming to stay 6 months in advance. I hope your mum had a long lie in and is less stressed now after her awful journey. If things are awkward over breakfast grit your teeth as she will leave and this wont last forever xxx


have a good day everyone xx



Shocking re - the electricity companies


----------



## GingerNinja

Morning all, didn't get a chance yesterday as work is manic and I'm trying get up to date before I have a week off.... only to get lumbered with a "project" looking for something that no one else has managed to find - it sounds bad but I just feel like going back and saying "nope, can't find it either" 

@Mrs Funkin I am sure it will be fine and they are not with you for too long.... if not turf them out and I will come and eat your lovely lasagna with you 
@huckybuck oh dear! Good luck with coping with your mum x
@Cully I hope you are feeling a bit better and get on okay today xx
@urbantigers I think I know the pain, it feels like you have a boney lump to sit on? very weird that i get this as I am very well padded 🙃
@Charity there's a wide range of wallpaper available online and you can order free swatches. If I find something I like I normally look at reviews to see if any include pics or google it and search images to see if I can see it in peoples homes too.

Nothing but work for me today so enjoy your days xx

ETA: Mum has managed to persuade Dad to go and look at the bungalow on Saturday! That doesn't mean that he will agree to move though.


----------



## SbanR

Keeping my fingers crossed for you and your mum @GingerNinja


----------



## Charity

@GingerNinja, perhaps your Dad will relent when he sees the bungalow, let's hope so. Years ago, when I was moving from my childhood home into a flat and trying to find my Dad a flat of his own, he hated the idea at first and didn't speak to me for three months, then after he'd been there for six months with mod cons which we had non of in our old house, he said it was the best move he had made. So, there's always hope.

I've looked online at several wallpaper companies but can't find many who offer samples and not free ones, one wanted £2 for each sample! I have looked at a few people's photos and reviews. It's not easy. I'm surprised yesterday I wasn't stopped in B&Q as I rip off huge samples from a roll and had an armful when I came out. 

Just had a bit of a scare. I was cleaning out the cats' litter boxes and noticed quite a few of the paper pellets had what looked like blood on them, it was Toppy's box. I showed OH and he thought the same so we decided to see what was there next time. A bit later I suddenly had a brainwave and decided to go and look in the box of clean litter and, lo and behold, several of those had red on as well...phew! As its paper litter, it must be something in the print. Thank goodness for that..had me worried and it would be easy for someone to panic and rush off to the vets unnecessarily. 😟


----------



## SbanR

Poor Charity. Have something strong to settle your nerves 😸
Thank goodness we have @ewelsh and you to keep us entertained. CC would be too quiet otherwise😹 

Is anyone in contact with @Emmasian ? I don't think I've seen a post from her in ages!


----------



## Charity

SbanR said:


> Poor Charity. Have something strong to settle your nerves 😸
> Thank goodness we have @ewelsh and you to keep us entertained. CC would be too quiet otherwise😹
> 
> Is anyone in contact with @Emmasian ? I don't think I've seen a post from her in ages!


I think I saw she had been lurking and liking someone's thread about a week ago but not been chatting.


----------



## ewelsh

SbanR said:


> Poor Charity. Have something strong to settle your nerves 😸
> Thank goodness we have @ewelsh and you to keep us entertained. CC would be too quiet otherwise😹
> 
> Is anyone in contact with @Emmasian ? I don't think I've seen a post from her in ages!



Yes I have been wondering how Rafa is? @Emmasian @Emmasian that should do the trick x


----------



## Ali71

Just missed the morning call, it's been full on here today.I expect I will start to fade soon but no fear...spag bol is waiting for me, YES!!!!!!!!
My headache has just about moved on, thankfully.

@Charity have you tried any of the independent decorating suppliers near you? They are usually on an industrial estate somewhere. When we did our decorating last, they were really helpful with samples. Might be worth a shot at least. Glad Purdey is ok, and the litter scare was unfounded  Oh - have you looked on Pinterest for wallpaper ideas? I always do that if I want some inspiration! They may even say what it is and where its from...

@GingerNinja good old Mum!! Yippee the Norfolk posse are growing 😆
@Cully I hope you're ok today and your MRI goes well... fingers crossed the journey or scan isn't too taxing. Hugs!
@BarneyBobCat you do need a rest day  Maybe the haircut will make you more aerodynamic tomorrow 
@huckybuck that sounds like a very stressful situation! I hope things have improved this morning after a good night's sleep all round. 
@Mrs Funkin You are going to be the perfect hostess and I'm sure your guests will have a lovely time, whatever you decide to do. Glad O has picked up a bit as well...it's a shame that Whiskas don't do the Pick and Mix flavours that Felix do!
@urbantigers sorry to hear you've got some pain  
@Bertie'sMum good luck with the washing machine guy, I'm expecting a line full of laundry later  

xx


----------



## Charity

Ali71 said:


> Just missed the morning call, it's been full on here today.I expect I will start to fade soon but no fear...spag bol is waiting for me, YES!!!!!!!!
> My headache has just about moved on, thankfully.
> 
> @Charity have you tried any of the independent decorating suppliers near you? They are usually on an industrial estate somewhere. When we did our decorating last, they were really helpful with samples. Might be worth a shot at least. Glad Purdey is ok, and the litter scare was unfounded  Oh - have you looked on Pinterest for wallpaper ideas? I always do that if I want some inspiration! They may even say what it is and where its from...
> 
> @GingerNinja good old Mum!! Yippee the Norfolk posse are growing 😆
> @Cully I hope you're ok today and your MRI goes well... fingers crossed the journey or scan isn't too taxing. Hugs!
> @BarneyBobCat you do need a rest day  Maybe the haircut will make you more aerodynamic tomorrow
> @huckybuck that sounds like a very stressful situation! I hope things have improved this morning after a good night's sleep all round.
> @Mrs Funkin You are going to be the perfect hostess and I'm sure your guests will have a lovely time, whatever you decide to do. Glad O has picked up a bit as well...it's a shame that Whiskas don't do the Pick and Mix flavours that Felix do!
> @urbantigers sorry to hear you've got some pain
> @Bertie'sMum good luck with the washing machine guy, I'm expecting a line full of laundry later
> 
> xx


Thank you Ali71, yes, there is a Brewers one close to us which I haven't tried...next on my list. 😊 Never thought of Pinterest. What a helpful girlie you are 

@Cully, sorry I meant to wish you well this morning...brain fog! Hope the journeys aren't too much, what a nuisance.😟


----------



## GingerNinja

Hope that you're okay @Cully xxx


----------



## Cully

Very Early Good Morning, it's ,3.15am. can't sleep. Thank you everyone for your thoughts yesterday. I'm glad it's over, although it wouldn't have been quite me without a few glitches along the way 😱
Nearly missed the first bus due to diversions so it was early. Sent to wrong bay for 2nd bus and caught it by the skin of my teeth. Third bus got stopped half a mile from hospital as the road was blocked and I had to walk. Two lovely young girls walked with me to make sure I was ok. Aren't some people lovely?
I'd forgotten how long hospital corridors are!! My scan went ok, not as noisy or long as my previous two. Donned ear plugs and big headphones, then sent into the scary tunnel. Not too bad if you remember to tilt your head back so you can see outside the scanner. Then a voice asked a question. What? Then again. What? Three more times and I was brought back thru the tunnel and asked my d.o.b.🙄. How was I supposed to hear with my ears blocked off, Doh!
On way home 2nd bus broke down 😖 so put on different bus which took the longer scenic route. Home at last where Moo asked, "And where have _you_ been, I've been sooo worried?".🙀 Aw, bless her.

@GingerNinja , I hope your Dad can be persuaded about the bungalow. Don't you just feel that sometimes it's you who is the parent?😄

@Charity , oh dear, I hope you haven't found any other worrying surprises in the cat litter. I'd have been panicking!!!
Poor Purdey back on ab's, but hope she's getting better. Goodness, they worry the life out of you don't they?
Good luck on the wallpaper hunt, sorry but I had to laugh at your method of acquiring samples😅. 


@Ali71 ,Glad your headaches gone. I never used to get them but been constant lately so can sympathise.
Spag bol is on my list of comfort food😄.

@ewelsh ,@hope you and the gang are managing to keep cool. Get those flipflops on, oh and find another fruit bowl just for fruit.

@huckybuck , I'm hoping the parental visit went ok and you're in recovery now. 🤗

@Mrs Funkin , thinking about you and your visitors and hoping everything is going well and you are enjoying entertaining. Don't let the heat get you flustered.

Right, I'm too awake for any sleep now so I'm going to make a cuppa and sit outside with Moo. Maybe we'll see a fox or even the badger.🦊


----------



## urbantigers

Morning 

Sounds like a bit of a drama @Cully glad you got home safe and sound but sorry you’re up in the early hours.

I hope everyone is managing to stay cool. Not too hot here so far but I’m dreading having to put the washing machine on today or tomorrow as that will also mean using the tumble drier.

after I finished work yesterday I went to a nearby woodland/nature reserve to pick some blackberries. Not done that in years but got loads.

Kito was 5.20 today but he’s changed tack a bit. Instead of yelling at the top of his voice in the kitchen, he comes into the bedroom to tell me in person what he thinks of my tardiness. The volume is a bit lower so potentially better for my neighbours.


----------



## Ali71

Oh no @Cully sounds like a real ordeal… I’m sure you are glad to have that behind you! I had a dreadful night, maybe its the full moon approaching as Milo was form. 2.30, then 4.15 😩. I gave up in the end, prepared dinner and I’ve driven over to have breakfast with my folks. It was a bit misty first thing I’m going to have a couple of hours off this morning and go into the city for an early mooch round. 

@urbantigers how lovely…blackberries are delicious. Crumble or pie (or as they are) 😋
Have a great day everyone, do your best to stay cool xx


----------



## Cully

Oh picking blackberries takes me back to my childhood and the bramble bushes at the bottom of the garden, and faces smeared with the black juice
Misty was puzzled I was awake so early, but had a snack then curled up on my bed. 
Unlike Kito she has such a tiny voice I actually thought there might be something wrong with her when she was younger. It was just like a weak croaky sound with no volume. Then I accidentally trod on her tail and out came her foghorn voice. No problems after all then! I call her my little sparrow🤗.
I have to use the tumble dryer too as I can't raise my arms to hang washing out, mores the pity. 
Hope the heat is kinder to you today. Take care xx


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Good Morning  
Far too warm to sleep last night - finally dozed off about 3.30 to only be wide awake at 6.30 ! It's already 28c indoors and forecast to be 33c this afternoon Roll on Monday's forecasted thunderstorms 

At least it will be cooler in the charity shop this morning - we're on the shady side of the street and with both the front and back doors open we get a lovely cooling breeze through the shop, almost as good as having air-con !! Then this afternoon I've an appointment with my Diabetes nurse for my 6 month review - I have lost a few pounds since I last saw her (which will please her) but I'm sure my sugars are still too high (which won't please her).

Washing machine engineer arrived on time yesterday and sorted out my problem in double quick time - the fabric conditioner section of the dispenser drawer wasn't draining properly despite my best efforts at cleaning it out. He replaced the whole section and showed me where the blockage had been and how to clear it if it happens again. (PM me if any of you have the same problem and I'll explain, simple but too long winded to explain here !!).

For those of you at work - the weekend is nearly here


----------



## Cully

Ali71 said:


> Oh no @Cully sounds like a real ordeal… I’m sure you are glad to have that behind you! I had a dreadful night, maybe its the full moon approaching as Milo was form. 2.30, then 4.15 😩. I gave up in the end, prepared dinner and I’ve driven over to have breakfast with my folks. It was a bit misty first thing I’m going to have a couple of hours off this morning and go into the city for an early mooch round.
> 
> @urbantigers how lovely…blackberries are delicious. Crumble or pie (or as they are) 😋
> Have a great day everyone, do your best to stay cool xx


It was actually quite nice on the bus. Fortunately it had comfy coach seating so I could sit back and relax. It was just the in between buses bits that weren't so good😄.
Hope your mooch doesn't turn out too expensive💰.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh gosh @Cully that does sound like an adventure! I’m glad that there are still kind people in the world, I love that two young women walked with you.

I’ve missed everything going on, sorry. It’s all a bit mad here - and Oscar was a bit cross with L (daughter, aged 11), we told her what he is like. How he will accept a little love but not much…but she pushed it too far and he hissed (!!) and then bit her. Oops. They have a cat but a different version…!

So today we are going to Brighton - so Oscar will get some peace!

Have a good day everyone xx


----------



## Cully

Bertie'sMum said:


> Good Morning
> Far too warm to sleep last night - finally dozed off about 3.30 to only be wide awake at 6.30 ! It's already 28c indoors and forecast to be 33c this afternoon Roll on Monday's forecasted thunderstorms
> 
> At least it will be cooler in the charity shop this morning - we're on the shady side of the street and with both the front and back doors open we get a lovely cooling breeze through the shop, almost as good as having air-con !! Then this afternoon I've an appointment with my Diabetes nurse for my 6 month review - I have lost a few pounds since I last saw her (which will please her) but I'm sure my sugars are still too high (which won't please her).
> 
> Washing machine engineer arrived on time yesterday and sorted out my problem in double quick time - the fabric conditioner section of the dispenser drawer wasn't draining properly despite my best efforts at cleaning it out. He replaced the whole section and showed me where the blockage had been and how to clear it if it happens again. (PM me if any of you have the same problem and I'll explain, simple but too long winded to explain here !!).
> 
> For those of you at work - the weekend is nearly here


My friend lives on the opposite side of the building and it's alway cool in her flat, I'm envious. 
I love walking down the shady side of the street. Oh and the cool side of my pillow.
Hope everything goes ok with your diabetic nurse. I've got mine tomorrow and am hoping my BP is down from last month. Stress related at the time I think.
What a relief to get your wash mach sorted at last.
Good luck for this after xx


----------



## Cully

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh gosh @Cully that does sound like an adventure! I’m glad that there are still kind people in the world, I love that two young women walked with you.
> 
> I’ve missed everything going on, sorry. It’s all a bit mad here - and Oscar was a bit cross with L (daughter, aged 11), we told her what he is like. How he will accept a little love but not much…but she pushed it too far and he hissed (!!) and then bit her. Oops. They have a cat but a different version…!
> 
> So today we are going to Brighton - so Oscar will get some peace!
> 
> Have a good day everyone xx


Oops indeed. Well, you can push a chap too far, especially when the weather doesn't suit. And it wasn't as if you didn't warn her. I'm sure it was only a warning bite.
Misty slapped me this morning for ignoring her.
Have a lovely time in Brighton. Not too many double vanilla ice creams with 2 flakes and extra chocca nut sprinkles.🍦


----------



## GingerNinja

Good morning.

I'm very sleepy this morning, I had a really upset tummy last night (no idea why) and woke early... I should've got up rather than try to get back to sleep as I felt okay when I woke but rubbish now!

Thursday is my non-working day so my plan was to do a bit of weeding before 9 (oops not started yet) and it gets too hot. I need to clean the shower and wash the kitchen floor too so think the shower will be the last thing I do so I can have a cold one afterwards to cool down  I might pop to Waitrose to get some cat food so I have treat food if Luna doesn't want to eat in the heat.

@Cully I am glad that you survived the journey and the scan 
Have a lovely time in Brighton @Mrs Funkin but be careful in the sun!

Have a lovely day everyone xx


----------



## Charity

Good morning but especially to the insomnia club members...me too. I had three hours last night. 😌

Oh @Cully, that was quite a trek yesterday afternoon, you must have been tired out when you got home. I was hoping Misty would welcome you back with a cuppa. 
@Ali71, how lovely to have breakfast waiting for you when you get to your parents..lucky you.
@Bertie'sMum, good luck with the nurse this afternoon and good to get the washing machine mended, you learn something new every day. 
@urbantigers, blackberry pie for the next few months is it? We have them coming over from the jungle next door but I can't reach them unfortunately.
@Mrs Funkin, oh no, Oscar wasn't very welcoming was he? Have a good day out today. 

No dog walking for me this morning...hooray! I've nagged OH to death about getting back in the saddle so to speak so he's gone out this morning. I'll be doing it tonight and have probably picked the short straw as it will be very warm by then. 😏

We contacted three decorators yesterday, one didn't answer his phone on ringing three times so could be on holiday, another said he isn't taking on any more jobs this year and the third could do it but not until November/December! 
Trying to get anything done in a reasonable time in this area is nigh on impossible.

My OH has his very last pre-diabetic meeting this morning. I've promised not to do the hoovering while he's at it.  I am amazed he has stuck with it for nine months as he doesn't usually like these group things but he's entered into it with gusto and lost quite a bit of weight in the process which has helped his health a lot. 

I might pop out and do some shopping while its cool.

Have a good day folks, look forward to your today stories tomorrow 😊


----------



## Tigermoon

Good morning everyone. 

Been another busy week for us here. On Monday I had yet another blood test, at last the results are now back in range, but I still have to go back next week 
However, before I had the test we went to Leekes (large furniture store) to look at sofas. I wanted something for the little upstairs sitting room I'm creating so it needed to be small enough to fit the space, but large enough to lay down on. I surprisingly difficult task!! Luckily the sales chap we found was brilliant and he told us which sofas would fit the gap I had. After looking at several we found the perfect sofa! He gave me some quotes, then we came home to measure, measure and measure again to make absolutely sure it would fit. After my blood test we went back and ordered the sofa, the chap gave me me extra 10% off the sale price too. The unfortunate thing is it won't arrive for months as they are made to order, but hopefully by the the room will be ready.

On Tuesday the dog Behaviourist came to advise us about Narla our little rescue who is terrified of everything except fireworks!! We have been given homework!

Yesterday my new filing cabinet arrived from IKEA, so that was put together (not without a little cursing at some points) and I then started to transfer everything over from the huge work desk I had been using up to know as storage.

I've had terrible toothache all week sp I've got a visit to the dentist this afternoon. I'm hoping it's an easy fix.


----------



## ewelsh

Morning all


@Cully wow I hold my hands up to you, what an ordeal, I would have freaked out with all those changes, as for having to walk a mile that’s outrageou, I hope the bus company didn’t expect you to pay? You didn’t need that on top of your worry. As for the tunnel, well done you, I know many people who have not been able to stick it so again huge pat on the back. how long do you have to wait for the results? Xxxxx


Sorry everyone is not sleeping, this heat does affect us doesn’t it.

@Mrs Funkin oh dear, well in Oscar’s defense he did warn her, that will teach her 😂 makes me think of Loulou, she didn’t like a guestI had staying once so Loulou wee’d in her UGG boots 😧 that was a very expensive apology. Hope you all continue to have a nice time together.

@huckybuck I am itching to know how your time with your mum has gone, have you throttled her yet 😂

@Tigermoon, goodness me you are turning the house upside down with all this new furniture and decorating. What home work have you got to do with your rescue dog? Have you looked at comfort vests? Its good for anxiety in dogs. Sorry you have toothache, nothing worse is there.

@Ali71 wow you are an early bird, nice breakfast i hope? X

@Bertie'sMum hope today is cool at the shop x


@Charity e mail on its way xx


have a good day everyone xx


----------



## huckybuck

Morning all it’s a better one than yesterday lol! 

I took Mum out for lunch then thankfully she head off home because she had a nail appointment! 

I had a raging headache all day and I’m now convinced it was stress related as as soon as she left and I sat quietly for a little while it eased off.

Had a lovely night’s sleep and feel so much better this morning. 

It’s HOT already and got quite a bit I need to do today out and about and shop wise getting ready for Sunday.

Glad you are ok after your adventures yesterday @Cully and pleased all going ok with visitors @MrsFunkin Huck would be exactly the same as Oscar if he got irritated - they’d have a hissy warning first and then a warning bite if that was ignored! Hopefully she’ll learn to leave him be now!

Have a good day all and be cool!


----------



## Cully

Tigermoon said:


> I've had terrible toothache all week sp I've got a visit to the dentist this afternoon. I'm hoping it's an easy fix.


Ouch, toothache is so painful isn't it? Going to the dentist is a very last resort for me. I've been frightened since childhood, so don't think I'm going to get any better now.
Good luck with your appointment and can be sorted easily.



ewelsh said:


> @Cully wow I hold my hands up to you, what an ordeal, I would have freaked out with all those changes, as for having to walk a mile that’s outrageou, I hope the bus company didn’t expect you to pay? You didn’t need that on top of your worry. As for the tunnel, well done you, I know many people who have not been able to stick it so again huge pat on the back. how long do you have to wait for the results? Xxxx


Ah well, no bus fare is one of the benefits of being a pensioner  . Well as it was my 3rd I should be used to it, so apprehensive more than scared I think. And the tilting your head back tip really works.
Not sure how long for the results. My MRI in January results took about 3 months I think, probably because it wasn't urgent. Still doesn't stop you stressing until you know though. 
This one was on my spine to check if there's any compression there causing leg pain. The result of it should hopefully let me stop the Gabapentin. Or not!


----------



## huckybuck

@ewelsh I feel so much better now she’s gone! Awful thing to say about your own Mum isn’t it. And I do feel sad about that. If she wasn’t my Mum I wouldn’t have anything to do with her.

But I have come to the conclusion she is a classic narcissist personality. I either cut her off completely (which morally I don’t think I could do) or I just have to learn to manage her. 

I think this is going to have to involve not rising when she says provocative things and ignoring bad behaviour. It’s like having a toddler lol! 

We had to keep quiet about the BBQ on Sunday as she would have expected to be invited! In times past I wouldn’t have hesitated to have her here but now I am just embarrassed about her behaviour and don’t want her to be around anyone I know. It’s really sad.


----------



## Bethanjane22

Morning all,

It's a hot one here again today, already 27 degrees. 

A few have asked how my interview went on Tuesday, and I think it went well. I had a really good feeling about it and the people who interviewed me were so lovely. I should know if I've got through to the next stage on Tuesday. If I get the job, it will be a huge change as I'd go from being office based to fully remote and working with colleagues all over Europe. I'm crossing everything and putting out all the good intentions into the universe.

Last day in work for this week as we're off to Cornwall in the morning. I still have not packed, and I have to pop for a final bridesmaid dress fitting after work too so it will be a bit of a mad rush tonight! 

Hope everyone has a lovely day!


----------



## ewelsh

Oh @huckybuck I do feel for you, it can’t be funny when its your own Mum, it is sad, but none of this is your doing so remember that, I think your being to hard on yourself.


I had the same with my Aunt who was a force to be reckoned with, she has no filter and would often make other people feel uncomfortable, I have cringed many times. We had a massive row via phone too but I managed to cut off from her but you can’t do that when its your own Mum. Your doing the right thing by remaining silent because arguments lead to nothing at the end of the day, you might feel better at that moment but knowing you I think it would trouble you forever, so keep things light the way you are and have a relationship via phone plus invite her occasionally, short and sweet is the way forward x

Try let all this go now or you will get all stressed and tighten your shoulder again, focus on your BBQ which you have worked so hard for. Xxx sending you hugs ((()))


----------



## ewelsh

@Bethanjane22 Your interview sounds promising and very impressive job, toes, fingers and eyes all crossed for you. try and enjoy your weekend away. Xxxx


----------



## GingerNinja

@huckybuck I never fully relax when my mum comes to stay and she behaves herself! Apart from the odd jovial comment that is really a snipe at something I haven't done... Like "oh look at how that cobweb is hanging down across there" 
Last weekend I had not stocked the bathroom cabinet with spare loo rolls so she took great pride in telling me that she had had to "find" them (they were on the kitchen floor with a bag of shopping) and put some in the cupboard.... I just told her "well done!" 
Or when she puts on a posh voice, that sounds so fake, speaking to people (like the estate agent), that's embarrassing when we originally come from Peckham 

@Bethanjane22 have a lovely break!!


----------



## huckybuck

GingerNinja said:


> @huckybuck  I never fully relax when my mum comes to stay and she behaves herself!
> 
> Or when she puts on a posh voice, that sounds so fake, speaking to people (like the estate agent), that's embarrassing


This is Mum!!!


----------



## ewelsh

@huckybuck remember the Christmas Day my Aunty had me up the flipping attic getting down the silver cutlery, who does that in someone else’s home - but she did. She even told me she hated a painting in the front room, she insisted I took it down so she didn’t have to look at it…. I didn’t obviously. 

Your not alone if that helps xx


----------



## lymorelynn

Hello all ☺
Gosh, where has the past week gone! I've just done a catch up and didn't realise it had been so long since I'd last checked the thread 😮 
@huckybuck , your mum sounds like my dad. I find myself apologising to people before they meet him 🙄
Hope everyone is coping with the heat and lucky you who have had it a bit cooler. I don't think my girls have any concept of heat 😹








Today is Mr. L's birthday and we had a champagne (okay cava 🤣) breakfast in our local 'Spoons. We're off to his daughter's for a BBQ this evening ☺. 
I'm visiting a cat show at the weekend - I was too late to enter Sybyl 😔 Other shows have been accepting late entries but this local one wasn't 😿 In a way I am quite glad though as it might be very warm in the show hall. Hope it's not too bad for those who are showing.
We've been using water from the shower and washing up for the garden but really hope we have some of the forecast rain next week.
Have a good weekend everyone ☺


----------



## Charity

I've just been out to get my washing in and its roasting outside, 33 degrees here, it feels the worst day yet and 28 degrees indoors. I've just been giving Purdey a wet cloth rub, she doesn't like the heat. Bunty and Toppy sleep on regardless. 🙄 

I see some stupid idiot left a dog in a car today which was rescued by the police. I have no words..well I have but they aren't repeatable.


----------



## Charity

lymorelynn said:


> Hello all ☺
> Gosh, where has the past week gone! I've just done a catch up and didn't realise it had been so long since I'd last checked the thread 😮
> @huckybuck , your mum sounds like my dad. I find myself apologising to people before they meet him 🙄
> Hope everyone is coping with the heat and lucky you who have had it a bit cooler. I don't think my girls have any concept of heat 😹
> View attachment 575948
> 
> Today is Mr. L's birthday and we had a champagne (okay cava 🤣) breakfast in our local 'Spoons. We're off to his daughter's for a BBQ this evening ☺.
> I'm visiting a cat show at the weekend - I was too late to enter Sybyl 😔 Other shows have been accepting late entries but this local one wasn't 😿 In a way I am quite glad though as it might be very warm in the show hall. Hope it's not too bad for those who are showing.
> We've been using water from the shower and washing up for the garden but really hope we have some of the forecast rain next week.
> Have a good weekend everyone ☺


Happy Birthday Mr L.. Hope you both have a lovely day.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Bertie'sMum said:


> Then this afternoon I've an appointment with my Diabetes nurse for my 6 month review - I have lost a few pounds since I last saw her (which will please her) but I'm sure my sugars are still too high (which won't please her).


As predicted my sugars are way too high  So she's changed my meds again and I have to test 3 times a day before meals for the next 2 weeks - and then report the results via a telephone consult to see if the new med at a low dosage is doing the trick or if the dosage needs to be adjusted. My blood pressure was also on the "low" side too - a sure sign that I'm not drinking enough.



ewelsh said:


> @Bertie'sMum hope today is cool at the shop x


Yes it was thank you, but now I'm back home and it's far too warm for me !



lymorelynn said:


> I don't think my girls have any concept of heat 😹


Agreed - Lily is STILL demanding lap time cuddles  and insists on coming to bed every night - as much as I love her I could do without a furry hot water bottle at my feet when I trying to sleep !


----------



## Tigermoon

Back from dentist and it's my wisdom tooth that's playing up. You'd think that they'd have settled down long before middle age but no, mine have decided to kick off at this late stage. The dentist did give it a good clean and flushed out under the flap of gum and I have to say it is feeling a lot more comfortable already, so fingers crossed it'll settle down again. I've been given a week long course of antibiotics (which will play havoc with my blood tests ) and there were threats of removal, to which I thought "over my dead body". Having suffered extreme pain not to mention a very frightening bleed about three years ago when I had a baby tooth removed, there is absolutely no way I am having the wisdom tooth out.

@huckybuck as the saying goes "you can't choose your family" ... mind you I'm not sure I'd put up with the shenanigans you and @ewelsh do!

@lymorelynn have a cracking evening 🥂

@Bethanjane22 my fingers are crossed for you! 🤞


----------



## Mrs Funkin

So @huckybuck is it wrong that I am strangely comforted to read about your own strained relationship with your mother? Mine is a terrible relationship - I just can’t bear it. She’s been to stay with us three times in 31 years of me and husband being together. The only time she’s stayed here she walked around constantly saying “ooooh isn’t it posh? Oh you’ve gone up in the world” but in a disparaging tone. Then comments like, “shall I do your skirting boards, it’s obviously too big for you to clean properly” and that kind of thing. Urgh. I told husband I never wanted her here again. We speak once a week on the phone, which o do when driving home from work as quite frankly it’s time that’s not used, so I use it for that.

Anyway. We had a pleasant enough day in Brighton - though it’s really not a “me” kind of place. I’ve sent the three of them to the beach, I wanted to try to get Oscar to eat something and I wanted some quiet too. Honestly, it just makes me more glad that we never had any children. I just don’t deal well with child noise  I appreciate it’s my issue, so I manage it with some quiet time!

I’m thankful I’ve made dinner already, that’s for sure. I may have a little gin fizz in the garden when they return. Mostly I need a nap though!

I’m sending love to those who need it - and a huge well done @Bethanjane22 sounds like you smashed it! Paws and fingers crossed here xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh and just leaving this here…you know who you are, you cheeky felines…!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Morning, oh look, blue sky and sunshine #GroundhogDay 

Small boy woke us early, despite going to bed quite late. I’m going to go for a run shortly, only a short one though.

I sort of think the plan for today is Portsmouth, maybe with a boat trip? I dunno…then we are going to have fish and chips from the village on the seafront for our tea 

Right. Up and at ‘em, time for Oscar’s meds.

Have a grand day everybody, do something you love


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Its FRRRRIIIIIIDDDDDDAAAAAYYYY!

Im so ready for the weekend after a difficult week. Barney of course got us up early - he seems to know when we need our sleep.

Short day at work today as Ive done ridiculous hours at work - will be chilling in the garden tonight with a beer. Mmmmm.


----------



## Jojomomo

Morning all, also very glad it's Friday! Had my sleep disturbed my Thorin chasing a mouse 🙄 had a look but couldn't find it, so went back to sleep. Got woken again by him rustling under the bed then just before my alarm off, he'd caught it and was playing by that point. He was meowing at me forlornly once I'd disposed of it, so gave him some fuss for his first confirmed catch.

Give me a wave when you're in Portsmouth @Mrs Funkin, hope you enjoy your day! 

Hope everyone has a good one and keeps cool 😊


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Good Morning 


Mrs Funkin said:


> Morning, oh look, blue sky and sunshine #GroundhogDay


   Same here MrsF and the thunderstorms forecast here for next week have now turned into "light showers" By Monday they'll probably have "disappeared" off the forecast altogether !

Nothing doing here today - only "hiding" indoors from the heat until late evening when I'll go out and water the garden again. Too hot do anything or go anywhere - I'm getting very bored with this weather now ! 

Lily's gone to check out why a small flock of sparrows were pecking at the lawn this morning - I suspect either seed heads from the dead grass or ants ! She'll be back soon to catch up on her sleep 

Have a good day and stay safe !!


----------



## Cully

Good Morning all. Woke at 4.30 but managed to doze off again. It's so hot even at 7.30, I'm dreading the day ahead.
I'm off for my BP checkup although if it's NOT high I shall be amazed, especially as I'm walking there in the heat.
Moo has been out already. I envy her being able to lie under cars where's it's cool.
Had a good laugh yesterday sitting out with the two oldies who are both really hard of hearing. Forgetful too and repeat themselves every few minutes, but are funny. They laugh at everything even though they only hear half of what is said. 
28 indoors already 🥵 
@Mrs Funkin , a boat trip sounds just the job. Enjoy your fish n chips (watch for cheeky seagulls).
Loved the joke. That's so typical of Moo. I put 3 different dishes down to tempt her last night but no. All gone overnight though😄.

@Tigermoon , no I don't think I'd be keen on having a wisdom tooth out either. I'm glad your dentist managed to work his magic on it and it's feeling more comfortable now.

@BarneyBobCat , enjoy your reward for working hard. Sounds very appealing, I just hope you don't get a hangover in the heat. Will you be bbq-ing this weekend?

Hope you all have a tolerable day. Just think, in a few weeks we'll all be moaning about needing the central heating on!!⛄


----------



## ewelsh

Morning all, awful nights sleep awful, so tired today, typical when I have a busy morning.


@Tigermoon ouch wisdom tooth, I had 4 wisdom teeth, 1 removed in my 20’s and the other 3 still play up occasionally with me too at 51yrs young, its a horrible pain, gargle with cooled salty water. Hope it settles down.

@lymorelynn hope Mr L had a lovely birthday and you enjoyed the BBQ last night, did you both crawl home 😄 

@BarneyBobCat enjoy your well earned afternoon off.

@Cully your friends sound a hoot, I would love to join you all, I do love a good giggle its so infectious when someone starts. Hope BP isnt too bad today.


Off to asthma nurse at 9 so need to get a wiggle on, followed by PostOffice, then The Library 😬 then the recycling centre!!!!! Great hey!


have a good day everyone and stay cool x


----------



## GingerNinja

Good morning

Nothing new to report here either.... same old dry, hot weather. I think the forecast gives us a 30% chance of a shower for an hour one day next week 

I've ordered 4 bags of pears for the cows who are starving... even considered calling the RSPCA because worried that their pond will have dried up too but I don't know about that. Tesco delivery this evening.

My sister messaged me last night as she wants to come and visit the weekend after next, I'm sure that she's just feeling like she has to and sure mum has had a word. Oh well, will be nice to see her.

Enjoy your day as much as you can, I will be hiding indoors again! xx


----------



## Cully

The trouble is you pour water on the dry hard ground and it just runs straight off. 🤥


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Cully said:


> I'm off for my BP checkup although if it's NOT high I shall be amazed, especially as I'm walking there in the heat.


Because of the heat don't be surprised if it's lower than you expect ! Nurse took mine yesterday and it was lower than usual - she said "you're too "dry" and not drinking enough" - apparently being dehydrated lowers BP, and as low BP can be just as dangerous as high BP (risk of falls,dizziness etc) you need to make sure you are drinking enough (even if you don't feel thirsty !).


----------



## huckybuck

Morning all! Up and at it this morning.

Going for a sports massage as physio is away and I am starting to get headaches which I think are related to shoulder and neck strain. Hopefully this will sort it.

Then it’s off to get fruit and veg (like to pick my own) for the weekend. Got the rest of the stuff coming via Ocado later.

Giving a few bits and bobs away via Next door so collections this afternoon. 

Then the garden centre to pick up more plants/pots and manure - the BBQ is going to be a bit pongy lol!!!

So busy one today - in this heat arghhhhh

What I wouldn’t give for a boat trip @MrsFunkin

Enjoy your beers tonight BBC!!!

Enjoy the tip @ewelsh 😂 my neighbour always asked us if we want anything taken as she loves going lol weirdo!

Have a cool day everyone!


----------



## Charity

Good morning on what is the best part of the day. I'll say no more about the weather. 😜

Hope all those going for medical issues get on OK. 
@lymorelynn, hope you and Mr L had a good day yesterday
@Mrs Funkin, enjoy your outing today, nothing better than being on the sea on a hot day (other than for Lynn of course who doesn't like it)

Managed to find two decorators yesterday, one by pure luck as a friend e-mailed me who happens to be having her house decorated at the moment so her man is coming to give us a quote on Tuesday. I also ordered some wallpaper samples online, couldn't find any free ones, everyone is charging £1 or more per sample now. 😧

Got some things to catch up with this morning, pet insurance claims, ordering shopping etc.

I think this afternoon when it gets really hot, I shall lie down on the floor with Toppy and Bunty, they seemed to keep cool doing that yesterday and this morning. 😀😸

Have a good day all, soon be Caturday


----------



## Bethanjane22

Morning all!

We’re currently 30 minutes away from our final destination in Cornwall. Very early start, sorting everything out for the girls and letting as much cool morning air into the house as possible. I’ve got my mum and dad on standby and our cat sitter coming in twice a day until Sunday. It’s set to be 33°C in South Wales today and only 28 or 29 in cornwall. Typical! 😂😂

hope everyone has a lovely sunny Friday!


----------



## SbanR

Eek! A sports massage @huckybuck !!!
I had one once. Blooming torture session. Never Again!!!!!!


----------



## ewelsh

I’m back, saw my Asthma nurse after a 20min wait with no one in the car park or waiting room.

The conversation went like this -
Nurse ‘ how is your asthma”. 
Me “ fine”
Nurse “ any problems” 
Me - “ nope”
Nurse “ all medication working correctly”. 
Me “ all is fine, I manage my asthma well and know all my triggers“
Nurse “ Any difficulty at night scale 1-10, 10 being difficult”. 
Me “ normal 2”
Nurse “ can I help you with anything else“. 
Me “ may I have an extra inhaler, I like to have a spare“ Nurse “ No”

get ready-
Nurse “ is there anything else I can help you with”. 
Me “ can I have my repeat prescription early as I will be on holiday when its due “. 
Nurse “ No, you will have to see a Doctor for that” 
Me “ do you mean I have to make another appointment?” 
Nurse “ yes”. 
Me “ can I make the appointment with you now” 
Nurse “ No”. 
Me “ Ok I will go to reception, thank you”

So I went to the window where the receptionist was behind a glass window, I waited
Receptionist “ yes”
me “ I have just been with the asthma nurse and I would like to request an early prescrition for my asthma medication as I will be on holidays, apparently I will need to see a GP”
Receptionist “ Can you move to the next window as that is for prescrition requests”
Me “ ok”
I move 60cm to the left
Receptionist ( the same one). “ Yes”
Me 😧
Me “ shall I repeat what i just said to you by there”
Receptionist “ You can’t request a repeat prescription until you have seen a GP”
Me “ I know, so can I make an appointment now as I am in the building”
Receptionist “ sorry I can not do that, you have to telephone in”




😂 😂 


so then I went to the post office which is getting more like the security in an airport, “ no I have not packed a bomb or knives, batteries and gwad forbid nail varnish.
Then I toddled over to the Library where my favorite receptionist was on 😬 who I am sure tutted as soon as I walked through the doors, every book I wanted was out……. Not a very productive day so far.

Then I went to the recycling centre, I did stand to attention when I was asked “ what have you got”. I couldn’t help myself when I said “ Rubbish” so I was sent to this bay and that bay then told off for walking across bays - I had to drive not walk which was only 2 car lengths away, I only wanted to get rid of my old strimmer, broken garden hoe plus old dog blankets which they insisted I took all the blankets out of the bin bag to check there wasn't any metal, they couldn’t take my word for it.



Honestly the world has gone absolutely mad…. So today I will continue hiding from the sun and people in general 😄


----------



## Cully

ewelsh said:


> I’m back, saw my Asthma nurse after a 20min wait with no one in the car park or waiting room.
> 
> The conversation went like this -
> Nurse ‘ how is your asthma”.
> Me “ fine”
> Nurse “ any problems”
> Me - “ nope”
> Nurse “ all medication working correctly”.
> Me “ all is fine, I manage my asthma well and know all my triggers“
> Nurse “ Any difficulty at night scale 1-10, 10 being difficult”.
> Me “ normal 2”
> Nurse “ can I help you with anything else“.
> Me “ may I have an extra inhaler, I like to have a spare“ Nurse “ No”
> 
> get ready-
> Nurse “ is there anything else I can help you with”.
> Me “ can I have my repeat prescription early as I will be on holiday when its due “.
> Nurse “ No, you will have to see a Doctor for that”
> Me “ do you mean I have to make another appointment?”
> Nurse “ yes”.
> Me “ can I make the appointment with you now”
> Nurse “ No”.
> Me “ Ok I will go to reception, thank you”
> 
> So I went to the window where the receptionist was behind a glass window, I waited
> Receptionist “ yes”
> me “ I have just been with the asthma nurse and I would like to request an early prescrition for my asthma medication as I will be on holidays, apparently I will need to see a GP”
> Receptionist “ Can you move to the next window as that is for prescrition requests”
> Me “ ok”
> I move 60cm to the left
> Receptionist ( the same one). “ Yes”
> Me 😧
> Me “ shall I repeat what i just said to you by there”
> Receptionist “ You can’t request a repeat prescription until you have seen a GP”
> Me “ I know, so can I make an appointment now as I am in the building”
> Receptionist “ sorry I can not do that, you have to telephone in”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 😂 😂
> 
> 
> so then I went to the post office which is getting more like the security in an airport, “ no I have not packed a bomb or knives, batteries and gwad forbid nail varnish.
> Then I toddled over to the Library where my favorite receptionist was on 😬 who I am sure tutted as soon as I walked through the doors, every book I wanted was out……. Not a very productive day so far.
> 
> Then I went to the recycling centre, I did stand to attention when I was asked “ what have you got”. I couldn’t help myself when I said “ Rubbish” so I was sent to this bay and that bay then told off for walking across bays - I had to drive not walk which was only 2 car lengths away, I only wanted to get rid of my old strimmer, broken garden hoe plus old dog blankets which they insisted I took all the blankets out of the bin bag to check there wasn't any metal, they couldn’t take my word for it.
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly the world has gone absolutely mad…. So today I will continue hiding from the sun and people in general 😄


Then you woke up and the real, pleasant day started. Right?
You must have the patience of a saint. I swear I would have taken someone's head off🤬


----------



## Charity

ewelsh said:


> I’m back, saw my Asthma nurse after a 20min wait with no one in the car park or waiting room.
> 
> The conversation went like this -
> Nurse ‘ how is your asthma”.
> Me “ fine”
> Nurse “ any problems”
> Me - “ nope”
> Nurse “ all medication working correctly”.
> Me “ all is fine, I manage my asthma well and know all my triggers“
> Nurse “ Any difficulty at night scale 1-10, 10 being difficult”.
> Me “ normal 2”
> Nurse “ can I help you with anything else“.
> Me “ may I have an extra inhaler, I like to have a spare“ Nurse “ No”
> 
> get ready-
> Nurse “ is there anything else I can help you with”.
> Me “ can I have my repeat prescription early as I will be on holiday when its due “.
> Nurse “ No, you will have to see a Doctor for that”
> Me “ do you mean I have to make another appointment?”
> Nurse “ yes”.
> Me “ can I make the appointment with you now”
> Nurse “ No”.
> Me “ Ok I will go to reception, thank you”
> 
> So I went to the window where the receptionist was behind a glass window, I waited
> Receptionist “ yes”
> me “ I have just been with the asthma nurse and I would like to request an early prescrition for my asthma medication as I will be on holidays, apparently I will need to see a GP”
> Receptionist “ Can you move to the next window as that is for prescrition requests”
> Me “ ok”
> I move 60cm to the left
> Receptionist ( the same one). “ Yes”
> Me 😧
> Me “ shall I repeat what i just said to you by there”
> Receptionist “ You can’t request a repeat prescription until you have seen a GP”
> Me “ I know, so can I make an appointment now as I am in the building”
> Receptionist “ sorry I can not do that, you have to telephone in”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 😂 😂
> 
> 
> so then I went to the post office which is getting more like the security in an airport, “ no I have not packed a bomb or knives, batteries and gwad forbid nail varnish.
> Then I toddled over to the Library where my favorite receptionist was on 😬 who I am sure tutted as soon as I walked through the doors, every book I wanted was out……. Not a very productive day so far.
> 
> Then I went to the recycling centre, I did stand to attention when I was asked “ what have you got”. I couldn’t help myself when I said “ Rubbish” so I was sent to this bay and that bay then told off for walking across bays - I had to drive not walk which was only 2 car lengths away, I only wanted to get rid of my old strimmer, broken garden hoe plus old dog blankets which they insisted I took all the blankets out of the bin bag to check there wasn't any metal, they couldn’t take my word for it.
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly the world has gone absolutely mad…. So today I will continue hiding from the sun and people in general 😄


The doctor situation drives me mad, is there anyone who has a good experience? Ours in the same, I haven't been able to speak to anyone by phone since before the pandemic, you just get a curt answaphone saying 'no one is available, call again'. Our doctors website tells you to complete an online e-consult form which goes to a central hub as we are part of a four surgery group, then gets picked up by your own surgery and you have to have a doctor call you first, which should be within 24 hours but, from my experience is four days, then if they think you warrant it, you get a face to face appointment. However, if you drive to your surgery and speak to a receptionist, you can get an appointment with a doctor though its about a 3-4 week wait unless you see anyone who's available. They days of seeing the GP of your choice are rare. 😟 

@ewelsh, go and lie down in a dark room for a while and shut the world out.


----------



## Ali71

@ewelsh how on earth did you hold it together at the doctors? I would combust if mine did that 😆 That was just plain daft, sending you to the next window!
@Charity ours is similar; we put in a request, we get triaged and then if you're deemed suitable you get an actual appointment. Luckily I haven't needed (touch wood) a face to face appointment since B.C... They are pretty responsive to messages though, we have an online portal, and because I live more than a mile from the surgery we get our meds from the surgery dispensary. On the whole my surgery have been good and I've got everything I ever needed and asked for, but I do wonder whether we will ever go back to "how it was". I understand that in some circumstances they can be more productive and "see" more people but it is a bit concerning things may be missed because people give up trying as it's so tough to get an appointment.

@Bethanjane22 have a lovely holiday! Hope you get good news on the job too 
@Charity hope you had a good admin morning, enjoy your little lie down 
@huckybuck good luck for your barbecue, hope you manage to pick up everything you need (and enjoy yourself too)
@GingerNinja you've got guests queuing up!! Have a nice weekend, it's going to be a warm one here...
@Mrs Funkin I hope you feel a bit better after your break from the guests. I must say I also find it tricky! Portsmouth and Fish and Chips sounds lovely though. x
@Bertie'sMum take it easy...and yes, it's always the way, we want rain, it disappears!
@Cully hope your BP was ok!!

I'm going to see my girlfriends tonight, it's our safe place to vent 🤣 Once a month/six weeks or so we laugh, drink tea, and have a moan. Bit like here really lol
xx


----------



## bluesunbeam

ewelsh said:


> Me “ may I have an extra inhaler, I like to have a spare“ Nurse “ No”


I sometimes just get a spare from an online pharmacy to avoid unnecessary trips to the GP ewelsh. Only takes a few minutes and no proof of prescription required- just answer a few standard questions about your condition.


----------



## ewelsh

bluesunbeam said:


> I sometimes just get a spare from an online pharmacy to avoid unnecessary trips to the GP ewelsh. Only takes a few minutes and no proof of prescription required- just answer a few standard questions about your condition.



Oh thats interesting, thank you, I will try that. I have never understood why we asthmatic’s have to pay for our medication when other life long illness get theirs free, its not as if we can live without is it. Not that I mind because the NHS is vital and under serious pressure.
I used to be given 2 per month but when covid hit they reduced the inhalers! They said there were shortages on inhalers! So I guess we asthmatic’s have to struggle 😂 Come winter I will need them to up the quantity because thats my bad time, so it’s good to know I can do that @bluesunbeam


----------



## Cully

GP surgeries are not fit for purpose any more. No entry without an appointment. You have to ring and listen to a very long message, which I could but wont, recite by heart. Then the usual press 1 for this and 2 for that etc. You discuss personal and intimate symptoms with a Rottweiler, then If lucky you're put on a list and someone, a _clinician_, calls you hours later, and presumably because they don't have the necessary qualifications to help, says you will be referred to a hospital/clinic at least, ooh, far far away on a distant galaxy. Now take 2 painkillers and wait for at least 3 mths for a referral letter, which probably wont be able to offer an appointment as there aren't any available.
Sound familiar anyone?
If your lucky your surgery might have a proper little gem tucked away like my lovely nurse who does all the boring things like BP, cholesterol and diabetic checks. She's worth going to see, just for her smile and cheeky jokes.
Have you tried getting onto that Patient Access which lots of surgeries have nowadays. 
I was given all the details to register but every time I try it tells me I don't match up with any details they have. Now why doesn't that surprise me???
Right, I'm going to try and doze the afternoon away and hope it's a little cooler around teatime.


----------



## ewelsh

GingerNinja said:


> Good morning
> 
> Nothing new to report here either.... same old dry, hot weather. I think the forecast gives us a 30% chance of a shower for an hour one day next week
> 
> I've ordered 4 bags of pears for the cows who are starving... even considered calling the RSPCA because worried that their pond will have dried up too but I don't know about that. Tesco delivery this evening.
> 
> My sister messaged me last night as she wants to come and visit the weekend after next, I'm sure that she's just feeling like she has to and sure mum has had a word. Oh well, will be nice to see her.
> 
> Enjoy your day as much as you can, I will be hiding indoors again! xx



Well i think that will fall on deaf ears sadly, millions of chickens have died in this heatwave with no way of getting outside poor things so baked to death and get this…. They were just “written off” as a cost.
I hope you can help your cows x


----------



## GingerNinja

ewelsh said:


> Well i think that will fall on deaf ears sadly, millions of chickens have died in this heatwave with no way of getting outside poor things so baked to death and get this…. They were just “written off” as a cost.
> I hope you can help your cows x


That's awful, I can't stand the thought of any animal suffering.

I thought about getting one of those plastic paddling pools that can also be used as a sandpit but I would have to call the farmer and the land owner to get permission to put it over the fence in the meadow. Then at least they would have clean water. I cannot do a lot about food apart from giving them the treat of pears or apples that I do anyway. I don't think the farmer has even been for the last two days to give them the small amount of porridge or nuts that he gives them. The field next to where they are is empty and has waist high grass, okay it's brown but they could still eat it. If it was me, I would be speaking to the owner and seeing if I could move them in there temporarily.
There's one heffer and one of the black steers was trying to suckle from her 

Sorry i don't want to put a downer on this thread but it does upset me.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well, it was decided this morning that the trip to Portsmouth was not desired, so we have stayed home and been on a kayak adventure and been in the sea and out and in…and so on, you get my drift.

I’ve left them there again for some time away. I just am used to things being quieter, that’s all. It’s not their fault, nor my fault, we are just different volumes 

@ewelsh whilst I’m smiling about what you wrote about the GP surgery experience, a little bit of me is dying inside at how unhelpful and unnecessary that whole situation is. Urgh.

Might just catch ten minutes nap I think…I’m weary!


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Mmmm beer. I needed this. What a week.

On the GP topic - its funny but also really sad. I would have been extremely frustrated @ewelsh ! Where we live we seem to be lucky - our local NHS service is pretty good actually although most definitely in need of more funding. But the area where my wife's parents live get an absolutely godawful experience. Some of the things they have to put up with is unbelievable. NHS services seem to be a postcode lottery.

Back to beer though - alcohol coma coming up! And yes @Cully , BBQ tomorrow for sure! Bring on the meat/heat! 🔥


----------



## Charity

@GingerNinja, wouldn't it be best to ring the RSPCA and ask them to check it out rather than you worrying about it every day and feeling you have to do something?

I've seen pictures of dead chickens, there are millions died in temperatures inside sheds of up to 45 degrees. Absolutely awful. 😢


----------



## ewelsh

I agree, I would contact the farmer, you never know he might be feeding the herd early morning. Are they Dairy cows or meat cows, there is a big difference in care., I worry about Dairy cows more. If you’d rather not speak to the farmer contact the RSPCA To put your mind at rest.


Which beer are you on now @BarneyBobCat 😂

@Mrs Funkin I can so relate, I get tired with children around, I can match their energy, its the attention seeking bit i find hard. Hope you had a nice snooze.
I live in the top retirement village for Lincolnshire so funding is one of the best, our G.P’s are very good, I have never had any complaints with them or the nurses, but the receptionist are difficult, I know they get a difficult time from the public so they grow thicker skins,

she reminded me of this lady, anyone remember the TV series Bread 😂


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Dare I confess to number 5 already @ewelsh    Thats terrible I know buts its hot and I've done around 56 hours at work this week so I'm de-stressing


----------



## ewelsh

You do you @BarneyBobCat 😄


----------



## urbantigers

Morning!

I decided to sit outside yesterday morning with my coffee before it got too hot so no posting from me. Mosi was displeased with me as that is usually our time together (not like he doesn’t get lots of cuddles the rest of the day!).

That sounds really promising @Bethanjane22 re the interview. I hope you enjoy Cornwall. I used to live in St Ives.

I hope it’s not too hot at the cat show @lymorelynn 

I’m exactly the same with kids @Mrs Funkin It’s the noise I struggle with.

I don’t know when or if I will ever see my GP again, although I have had telephone consults. I also got lucky last year when I was booked in for an asthma review with the nurse and mentioned my ears were blocked with wax - “oh I’ll make a note for her to look at those at the same time” was the response. I’d been sure I’d have had to make a separate appointment. My main GP frustration is that I discuss my meds with my GP. He agrees I can continue to have morphine. Then I put in a repeat request that goes to another GP who decides to refuse it. Usually I manage to get it the next time or the time after, and I have got myself ahead so I always have a spare bottle, but it‘s so annoying. I don’t mind discussing it but if my GP agrees to continue to prescribe it, I don’t think someone else should decide to refuse it without even any discussion.

I had to have my wisdom teeth out @Tigermoon. One I had to go to the dental hospital for but the others were done at the normal dentist. I had one appointment for a root canal and he couldn’t access one of the roots so as I had a longer appt booked, he said why don’t we use the time to whip out some wisdom teeth? Out came one at the bottom on both sides. I went back to work clutching my bleeding mouth and trying to mouth the words “can I take the afternoon off” and reading my leaflet that said not to eat on the affected side


----------



## Charity

Good morning. Well, that was the hottest night since Noah. It was 29 degrees indoors when we went to bed last night and not a lot better this morning. We have flung all the windows and doors open and I'm still as hot as a chilli and I feel so sorry for the furry ones, especially Purdey, as the cats seem to cope better.

I love this thread, my OH would tell you, it's because I am nosey. 😅 I dispute this strongly. 🧐 Even someone who thinks their life is uninteresting is interesting because we are all different. 🙂

I'm looking forward to hearing what @Mrs Funkin is doing today and where she's going.
@BarneyBobCat, relax and enjoy your weekend
@Bethanjane22, hope you are enjoying Cornwall and the girls are OK.

I'm off to do the dog walk this morning while its lovely and fresh. Then it will be a potter day.

Have a good Saturday and stay cool if you can. 😀


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Good morning. Guess what? Sunshine and blue skies again but a touch more breeze today  Though it started a little breezier yesterday but as the sea breeze came in, they battled and the effects of both were negated and we ended up with a super still day.

Today we are doing our usual parkrun, then the plan is to go to Butlins to the circus (!!) which I’m sure will be awful. Not sure for the rest of the day, it depends if we can sneakily stay in Butlins or not 

Small boy woke us before 5am, ate two bites of early breakfast and so HD came downstairs with him to save him waking the world! He’s just had a really good brush - and he is such a Poor Little Skinny Boy now. 

Have a Super Saturday everyone.


----------



## Bethanjane22

Morning all,

I was awoken at 6:45 to the sound of seagulls, how very Cornish.

We spent the entire day on the beach yesterday, it was glorious, although I am a little bit red and crispy today 😬

Here’s the little bay we went to:









I’ve been checking in on the girls and they are patiently waiting for the cat sitter to arrive.










Not sure what’s on the agenda today, I’m hoping there’ll be time for a nice cream tea 😋


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Good Morning  


Charity said:


> Well, that was the hottest night since Noah.


Wasn't it just  Went to bed at 10.30 and then was up again at 12.30, 2.30 and 4. At the 2.30 went to the kitchen for a drink and found Lily laid flat out on the worktop - silly girl the stone floor is much cooler !! Seriously thought about getting one of the sun loungers out and taking a pillow to sleep in the garden 

@Mrs Funkin - enjoy Butlin's; hope the circus is better than you anticipate  I remember having a holiday there when I was a teenager and being allowed to go away with friends for the first time.

Sainsburys for a top up food shop this morning and I MUST post my sister's anniversary card (52nd !) this morning otherwise it won't arrive in time - luckily I have a suitable one in my card stash

Up until Covid I never had a problem getting GP appointments and always said how good our surgery was - but now it's a nightmare. They've made so many changes, now you can only book on the day by either ringing at 7am or 2pm - I used to use the online booking Patient Access system but now that's very hit and miss (more miss !) and usually only telephone appointments available for some weeks ahead ! I do need to see my GP as I want some clarification on both my MRI and Colonoscopy results.


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Happy Caturday!

I had a nice night chilaxing. Quiet day today - going to a decorating shop soon then off for supplies for our BBQ. After watching Masterchef this week Im fancying doing something Korean - hot and sweet pork ribs or something like that. 

Surprisingly feel ok today but I did start off with a HIIT circuit this morning which always seems to get rid of any potential hangover


----------



## GingerNinja

Good morning.
I got up at 5:30 for the loo, opened my curtains to open the window wider and saw a mum and baby deer in the garden eating the fallen apples  unfortunately they skipped off because I'd disturbed them.
I'm too hot already so will be shutting everything up again soon. Going to fill my watering cans and water the young shrubs, then a quick tidy up and wait for my parents to arrive for lunch. I see my mum every few weeks but haven't seen my dad for months, so looking forward to it.

Keep safe and cool everyone xx


----------



## ewelsh

Morning

@Charity what did Noah do? well we flipping can’t because there no rain! Sorry you had a bad night, seems like we are all taking sleepless nights in turn. I slept well…. Must have been from lack of sleep the night before! Its hot already today! When will this heat end.

@Bethanjane22 that looks fabulous, I like Cornwall very much.

@Mrs Funkin Butlins sounds fun, hope you enjoy your day.

@Bertie'sMum hope your results are back soon, nothing worse than waiting.

@BarneyBobCat HIIT after beer, I am impressed. Happy DIY shopping and good luck with your Korean dish.

@GingerNinja how lovely to see the deer, I leave fruit out for ours too, trouble is I am never up early enough to see the whole thing.


Would you believe I have ironing to do today, think I will get the extension lead out and iron under the back porch which is in shade till noon. Apart form that I will twiddle my thumbs but I am sure I will find something to do, I do love pottering. 

I also love this thread, I can imagine you all doing your chores throughout the day.


stay cool everyone 😎


----------



## ewelsh

Good luck with your BBQ @Huckybuck….. it is today isnt it?


----------



## oliviarussian

I can’t wait till the schools go back, still only half way through August and I’m on my last legs, EVERYONE has gone on holiday leaving me to feed, cuddle and play with their cats and water their gardens!!!! Yesterday it got to teatime when I realised I hadn’t given my Rosso his breakfast and he was too polite to let me know…talk about being a bad mum, I felt awful!

Hopefully it will be cooler next week cos my air conditioning in the car is broken and despite drinking lites of water yesterday I still woke up in the middle of the night with cramp due to dehydration…. MAKE IT STOP PLEASE


----------



## huckybuck

Morning all. 
Got woken up at 2:30 with euck euck euck blurgh all over the bed! Huck had a fur ball. So up to strip the duvet before it soaked through. Downstairs to use some stain remover and oh feed him because he’s now starving apparently!!!

Read for an hour or so before getting back to sleep so had a long lie in this morning!

I love this thread too @Charity it’s the first thing I look at in the mornings!! Sod the emails, stuff the news, what’s what’s upp? I just want to know what cat chatters are doing today!

@ewelsh the Barbie is tomorrow so today is loads of food prep - salad making and marinades and cleaning!! I am waiting a little while for the kitchen to cool down a bit with the AC unit as when I came down it was 32 in there!!!!

@Bethanjane22 Cornwall looks stunning. Have a wonderful time.

@MrsFunkin I really fancy Butlins but I’d have to go when it was adults only! I can handle kids for about an hour that’s it! I don’t mind babies too much and don’t mind teenagers but that bit in between yuck! 

I watched Masterchef this week too @BarneyBobCat and thought the Korean stuff looked delicious! I nearly changed my Memphis BBQ rub to Korean but had already bought the ingredients! I’ve done a couple of dishes from the Gousto box and they are always so tasty.

Stay cool and trendy today everyone!


----------



## GingerNinja

I've blanched green beans, cooked the edemame, marinated the chicken and made a lemon vinaigrette... not a lot of work but still sweating


----------



## Ali71

Morning (ish)
Had a lovely evening with the girls last night, alcohol free but plenty of nibbles! I slept from 11pm to 6am with a half hour teabreak interlude (thank you Milo). Long call with a friend already, getting hotter by the minute here! Hoovering done, 2 loads of washing done which sadly means ironing at some point, but absolutely not this weekend!

Nothing more energetic today than eating, sleeping and maybe another nap 
Wishing everyone a lovely time who has a full house entertaining and everyone else who's taking it easy, a more chilled day xx 😎


----------



## Charity

I've spent the last hour and a half trying to sort out pet insurance and I am grumpy. 😠 Thanks to my insurance company not keeping my online claims information up to date ever, I have to keep my own records and try and tally what's what which takes ages. It would be OK if I only made about two claims a year but as I am doing it every month and for more than one pet, things stack up. It would also help if they would actually show that claims are closed but they don't so you end up going over ones you've looked at before. I've had to e-mail them because they haven't paid me for two claims, this happened last time, and it makes Charity an unhappy bunny. 

Mind you, I wasn't too happy when I started as had a slight altercation with OH just before. He is never very good at new technology and he couldn't work out how to look at his credit card account on his tablet and link it with the app on his phone! As I have the same and have been doing it for months, I was trying to be helpful and tell him how to do it (having already told him twice before 🙄) but would he listen, no. He thinks he knows best. His last words to me were 'you need to move into the 21st Century!'. Me!!!! Well, that demanded a walk out. 🤬 

To make matters worse, the man three doors down who moved in about six months ago and has been doing a total revamp of their back garden and making more noise than I care to cope with every weekend since is driving me mad with his **** digger. It's so much worse with the windows open. 😖

SEND CHOCOLATE SOMEBODY 🤪


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Bbq mode on


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> SEND CHOCOLATE SOMEBODY 🤪


I'd love to but fear it would melt before you got it.
Sorry you're having such problems with your pet insurance paperwork. Is that with Manypets?
I've got several neighbours who think it's fine to go out leaving their dog's to bark continuously. It's so much worse with windows being left open, I feel like reporting the lot of them. Can't say I blame you re 'digger' man, I'd be livid too.


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Barney is enjoying the garden but staying in the shade


----------



## Charity

Cully said:


> I'd love to but fear it would melt before you got it.
> Sorry you're having such problems with your pet insurance paperwork. Is that with Manypets?
> I've got several neighbours who think it's fine to go out leaving their dog's to bark continuously. It's so much worse with windows being left open, I feel like reporting the lot of them. Can't say I blame you re 'digger' man, I'd be livid too.
> View attachment 576017


I can see that chocolate melting before my eyes @Cully 

Can you believe there is a Championship Dog Show on around here today which they have decided not to cancel. I can't believe anyone would be so stupid even if there is shaded areas and water available. On the other side of the coin, there is a summer show at one of our country houses and they are banning people taking dogs...well done them.

We have so many fires occurring around here as well, the Fire Service are run off their feet. Makes me so sad because of the loss of life to wildlife. Two teenagers also decided it was a good idea to set light to hay which they took to an area surrounded by woodland. 😠


----------



## lymorelynn

Back from the cat show 😸 It was lovely to catch up with people I haven't seen for ages even though we chat on FB regularly.
The hall was climate controlled so not too bad and fans were allowed on the top of pens to help keep the cats cool. The longhairs were probably the worst affected but none of them looked uncomfortable.
A bit miffed that I didn't enter Sybyl as there were no other blue points there at all 😹
This little caramel tabby is owned by Coco's breeder 😻😻 She is also Lucia's half sister


----------



## ewelsh

Charity said:


> I've spent the last hour and a half trying to sort out pet insurance and I am grumpy. 😠 Thanks to my insurance company not keeping my online claims information up to date ever, I have to keep my own records and try and tally what's what which takes ages. It would be OK if I only made about two claims a year but as I am doing it every month and for more than one pet, things stack up. It would also help if they would actually show that claims are closed but they don't so you end up going over ones you've looked at before. I've had to e-mail them because they haven't paid me for two claims, this happened last time, and it makes Charity an unhappy bunny.
> 
> Mind you, I wasn't too happy when I started as had a slight altercation with OH just before. He is never very good at new technology and he couldn't work out how to look at his credit card account on his tablet and link it with the app on his phone! As I have the same and have been doing it for months, I was trying to be helpful and tell him how to do it (having already told him twice before 🙄) but would he listen, no. He thinks he knows best. His last words to me were 'you need to move into the 21st Century!'. Me!!!! Well, that demanded a walk out. 🤬
> 
> To make matters worse, the man three doors down who moved in about six months ago and has been doing a total revamp of their back garden and making more noise than I care to cope with every weekend since is driving me mad with his **** digger. It's so much worse with the windows open. 😖
> 
> SEND CHOCOLATE SOMEBODY 🤪



Chocolate on its way


what a day you had, how does it happen to you 😂 You need a spread sheet for your pet insurance claims.

As for Mr Charity what got into him! Your the one who always sorts things out, just remind him of the TV 😉

Hope tomorrow is better day for you xxxxx


----------



## ewelsh

lymorelynn said:


> Back from the cat show 😸 It was lovely to catch up with people I haven't seen for ages even though we chat on FB regularly.
> The hall was climate controlled so not too bad and fans were allowed on the top of pens to help keep the cats cool. The longhairs were probably the worst affected but none of them looked uncomfortable.
> A bit miffed that I didn't enter Sybyl as there were no other blue points there at all 😹
> This little caramel tabby is owned by Coco's breeder 😻😻 She is also Lucia's half sister
> View attachment 576023
> 
> 
> Oh she is beautiful, runs in the genes. Lovely you had a good day xx


----------



## huckybuck

Oh @Charity Mr C sounds like Mr HB. He’ll ask for help for something (usually online stuff) then when I attempt to help he either doesn’t listen or still thinks he can do it his way. Errr why did you ask me??? 

I am currently biting my tongue until after tomorrow but I wouldn’t be surprised if there was a walk out here too.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

lymorelynn said:


> Back from the cat show 😸 It was lovely to catch up with people I haven't seen for ages even though we chat on FB regularly.
> The hall was climate controlled so not too bad and fans were allowed on the top of pens to help keep the cats cool. The longhairs were probably the worst affected but none of them looked uncomfortable.
> A bit miffed that I didn't enter Sybyl as there were no other blue points there at all 😹
> This little caramel tabby is owned by Coco's breeder 😻😻 She is also Lucia's half sister
> View attachment 576023


That is a seriously pretty little face


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh @huckybuck the Adult weekend parties (themed, think 80s, 90s, Ibiza…blah blah) are such fun. We’ve been to a couple with our day passes and had a great time.

I am very happy to report that the circus was more fun than expected - there were some seriously good acrobats. I was roped into a skit with the clown though…which our guests thought was highly amusing. We did fairground rides and went in the pool/rides section, then fajitas for dinner and hot chocolate fudge cake and ice cream for pudding. Ended the day with a game or three of Taco Cat Goat Cheese Pizza (a card game).

It’s been so lovely to see K, the 11 year old…well, I don’t know how 11 year olds are - she slips from sweet and funny one minute to whining and mardy the next. It’s almost like she doesn’t want to let herself do things (like going on the dodgem cars) but then has a fun time when she does it. I shall be glad when the noise level is back to normal here, I know that for sure.


----------



## Ali71

Looks like I’m first today, Good Morning everyone  
A typically fragmented night - pukey Suki at 2.30 am (slept most of the night and hadn’t eaten enough), then he came and pawed me in the face to tell me there was a bird in the garden he wanted me to watch with him _sigh_. The sun is coming up, I can see a tinge of pinky red so I’m going to have a quick ride out before it gets too warm to do anything. Bacon sandwich when I get back!!

Washing is on the line so nothing needed in that direction today. I’ll catch up with Mum on video this morning, re-do my nails (started doing my own gel manicures during lockdown) and we may light the barbecue for ourselves this afternoon. I keep promising to start my cross stitch again but it’s just been a bit hot to think about much.

@huckybuck I hope your guests appreciate all your hard work today
@Charity fingers crossed for a more peaceful day today for you! Next door’s plum dropped a huge branch off it last night so we’ll undoubtedly have some chainsaw action this morning!
@GingerNinja hope it went well yesterday with your family 

Here’s to the last day of intense heat for many of us. Unfortunately it looks like we’ll still be at 30 degrees tomorrow but thundery breakdowns are heading our way. 
Have a nice Sunday everyone, take it easy xxx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Gooooood morning, gosh I’m tired. Had a terrible sleep, terrible! I was already planning when I could strip beds and get the washing in  Not yet, I suspect! It seems a little overcast here currently and I’m trying to decide if I want to run this morning or not. I did say I was going to run every day I was off but I feel a bit zonked, maybe just a short one. It seems strange to think this amazing weather is meant to break. I’d rather it not be torrential though as the ground is too hard to absorb anything I think.

Husband is downstairs with the Small Boy, I think he went just before 5:30 but I can’t be 100% sure. My eyes didn’t want to open.

Husband’s dad is going to pop in this morning, he last saw our visitor in 2001 I think. She came to stay down here with us for a weekend. Their train back to her auntie in GX is at 11:30, then back to Ohio tomorrow. We’ve had a lot of fun - and whilst I love and appreciate where I live, it reminds me to love it all over again. I don’t think they expected to get a beach vacation when they came here  apparently we are getting a five star review hehe.

Right, time for a coffee I think. Have a lovely Sunday everybody.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Good Morning  


Ali71 said:


> Here’s to the last day of intense heat for many of us. Unfortunately it looks like we’ll still be at 30 degrees tomorrow but thundery breakdowns are heading our way.


Same expected her Ali - although the forecasted rain seems to move on a daily basis, first it was Mon - Wed then Wed-Thur now it's Tue/Wed ! But at least we're forecast more manageable temperatures from Tues 

I shall be "hiding" indoors again today but if the temperature indoors gets any higher than the 28c already registering this morning I might take myself to my nearest Sainsburys superstore for a nosey around the clothes and homeware departments to cool off !

The change to my diabetes meds seem to be working already as my blood sugars are registering the lowest they've done for ages  Diabetes nurse stopped one of my meds and replaced it with Gliclazide (which acts like an oral insulin) - unfortunately weight gain is one of the common side effects of that particular drug so I need to keep more than usual control of what I'm eating ! I so need to lose some of the 1.5 stone I put on through lockdown for the benefit of my back, knees and hips 

@Mrs Funkin so glad you enjoyed Butlins and the circus  I'd really like to make a trip down to the coast sometime when/if it (a) gets a it cooler and (b) my knees are up to the walking 



lymorelynn said:


> This little caramel tabby is owned by Coco's breeder 😻😻 She is also Lucia's half sister


Obviously "prettiness" runs in the family


----------



## Charity

Good morning, sun's out in all its glory and the birds are having their early morning singsong. I've just had my morning cuppa. They say you should start the day with a glass of water...yuk! 

Bunty and Toppy had breakfast and went out and Toppy decided to have a dust bath straight away. 🙄 He's now come in with grey where white bits should be and a black beard, hope he hasn't been licking something he shouldn't and its just dirt. 😏

Can't say I'm looking forward to possible thunderstorms and a downpour over the next couple of days, well I am looking forward to the downpour but not the other, but it will make a change from this monotonous heat. 

Just having a quiet day today hopefully though, knowing me, I will find something that needs work of some sort. My brain doesn't understand the word 'relax', it has to keep running. 🤪

@Mrs Funkin, glad you enjoyed the circus, I bet it brought out the inner child in you. Have another good day today
@huckybuck, don't work too hard today and enjoy yourself
@Bertie's Mum, glad your sugars are coming down
@Ali71, have a good day in that lovely countryside, I enjoy your pictures

Have a nice Sunday everyone 😊


----------



## Ali71

Aww @Charity I know you don’t like the storms, hopefully it will be more rain than the other. It was lovely and fresh (actually wished I had another layer on at first as my arms were cold!). Bit smelly though as I think the farmers have been muck spreading or fertilising.

@Bertie'sMum well done on the blood sugars front, that is good news! I hate to say I think Sainsburys may be on the cards depending where you are). It was 35 here yesterday, the boys have had enough I expect.

@Mrs Funkin sometimes seeing your own home and surroundings through a visitors eyes can refresh your love for it! I’m glad you’ve had a lovely few days. You’ll be able to enjoy your own space too in a bit cooler temps hopefully.

@Charity just for you, a couple from my travels this morning. I know @lymorelynn likes the “sausage rolls” lol x


----------



## Cully

Good Morning everyone. I'm sitting in the garden making the most of it while it's still cool. The sun is gradually creeping towards me so I'll be back inside before long. Misty has joined me on her favourite gas meter box. I mean, she's on the box, not me  
It was sooo hot last night and just couldn't get cool, even with the fan blasting. Pleeeeese can we have some snow!! (I may live to regret that wish!)

@Charity , well you did start the day with water. Only difference is it was boiled first😄.
Toppys not the only one who likes a dust bath. Moo rolled on the carpark floor last night just before coming inside. Maybe they've been watching the birds do it.

@Mrs Funkin , I'm glad you enjoyed the circus. You're not thinking of joining one now are you? Maybe a double act with Oscar?
You've done so well with entertaining your visitors. Do you think you'll miss them. Maybe just a little bit?

Right, I can feel sun on my ankles so time to move.
I wonder if I can cook meatball s in the microwave? If not it'll be salad for dinner again.
Have a nice day all, fingers crossed it starts to get a lot cooler. xx


----------



## Charity

Ali71 said:


> Aww @Charity I know you don’t like the storms, hopefully it will be more rain than the other. It was lovely and fresh (actually wished I had another layer on at first as my arms were cold!). Bit smelly though as I think the farmers have been muck spreading or fertilising.
> 
> @Bertie'sMum well done on the blood sugars front, that is good news! I hate to say I think Sainsburys may be on the cards depending where you are). It was 35 here yesterday, the boys have had enough I expect.
> 
> @Mrs Funkin sometimes seeing your own home and surroundings through a visitors eyes can refresh your love for it! I’m glad you’ve had a lovely few days. You’ll be able to enjoy your own space too in a bit cooler temps hopefully.
> 
> @Charity just for you, a couple from my travels this morning. I know @lymorelynn likes the “sausage rolls” lol x
> 
> View attachment 576032
> 
> View attachment 576033


That's beautiful. I always think in the lovely countryside you feel you can breathe better, in the town you're surrounded by houses, noise and car fumes. 😝 Unfortunately, this is the Dorset countryside at the moment, it seems to be an almost daily event sadly. 😒


----------



## ewelsh

Morning all, well what a night, who ever said cats and dogs live well together…

Yesterday I decided to sort my freezer out and cook some things which have been freezing for a while, chicken breast, thighs etc, defrosted them, cooked them, pulled all the meat off the bones ready to make husband a chicken curry for when he is next home… trouble is I stupidly left the chicken meat on one plate, bones on another, whilst I turned my back for one minute to let the Spaniel inside. Libby knocked the chicken bones off the chopping board right into the mouth of Dolly ( Kray twin ) well what a panic, yes I shook her upside down trying to get the damn bone out but nope it was gone,, waited a few minutes and she wasn’t choking which was a reief, meanwhile Libby was tucking into the meat🙄 so threw damn bones away, left Libby to her feast, grabbed bread from the freezer, defrosted a few slices in the microwave and tried to get Dolly to eat the bread, no such luck. So rang my vets OOH who said watch and wait any problems to bring her straight in. It was a hot night so she was panting which set me on edge every 5 seconds. Decided at 12.00pm to take The Kray twins to bed with me, of course Libby had to come too, so there I am in this heat with 3 dogs and 1 cat ( hot water bottle) all on my bed, I slept with one eye open On the edge of the bed. They all slept all night….. I am shattered.
This morning crocs on waiting for the sausage machine to start, 2 lovely sausages all seems ok, so now I have to watch for her for the next 72hrs…….. 🙄 all this over bl**** chicken…… see it doesn’t pay to eat chicken……well cook chicken in my case….

I will be doing very little today, I should mow the patchy lawns before we have rain but we will see….

@Charity naughty Bunty hope she stays off your new carpet, happy brushing..
@Bertie'sMum well done re sugars, glad new medication is working.
@Mrs Funkin yesterday sounded great fun, I bet you’ll be glad to wave goodbye today, only 2 hours to go then normality can resume. 
Your right about not appreciating your home area daily, it does take fresh eyes to remind you, I didn’t realise how much I took the Welsh landscape for granted until I moved to Lincolnshire which is as flat as it comes, not a hill in sight.

@huckybuck good luck today.
@Ali71 beautiful photos, I do the same up here as we get fabulous sun sets.

north west facing









Some rolls for Lynn too, but you’ll have to zoom in 😂 getting closer to me then these damn thunder flies will be gone.

South-east









Have a good day everyone x


----------



## ewelsh

Charity said:


> That's beautiful. I always think in the lovely countryside you feel you can breathe better, in the town you're surrounded by houses, noise and car fumes. 😝 Unfortunately, this is the Dorset countryside at the moment, it seems to be an almost daily event sadly. 😒
> 
> View attachment 576037
> 
> 
> View attachment 576038




Wow @Charity I am surprised they do that in such a beauty spot, this practice is fast and economical, but it is highly unsustainable, as it produces large amounts of the particle pollutant black carbon and reduces the fertility of soil. Up here they spray or leave… 

what are we doing to this planet…… all because we want fresh soft bread daily, because we humans eat far too much… 

how sad all that wildlife too


----------



## GingerNinja

Good morning all.

It's hot already and the 30% chance of a shower tomorrow is apparently out the window with a forecast again of 31  we are not forecast any rain this week apart from a couple of maybe showers. I hope that changes!

Had a lovely lunch and afternoon with my parents, was so nice to see dad. This is the reason I would like them closer to me because I love seeing them, but would prefer that they went home afterwards  . The bungalow viewing went well but I could tell that dad was trying to think up reasons not to make an offer 

I'm glad that fun has been had this weekend and hope that this continues for those who are not hiding indoors! I will be hiding today.

Today I have to empty cupboards and shelves in preparation for the carpenter coming tomorrow to start building my chimney breast  and thinking about that I suppose I should go and get some milk in case he wants tea or coffee (I have mine black)..... and thinking about coffee, do you have one that you can recommend @ewelsh? As I'm getting a drip jug thingy 

Goodness my mind wanders!

I have got a Bolognese out the freezer so that all I need to cook is a bit of spaghetti tonight!

I hope you all have a nice coolish day. Good luck with your BBQ @huckybuck xx


----------



## SbanR

ewelsh said:


> Libby knocked the chicken bones off the chopping board right into the mouth of Dolly ( Kray twin ) well what a panic, yes I shook her upside down trying to get the damn bone out but nope it was gone,, waited a few minutes and she wasn’t choking which was a reief, meanwhile Libby was tucking into the meat🙄


Clever move Libby! 😸


----------



## ewelsh

Your lunch yesterday sounds lovely @GingerNinja your poor Dad 😂 

Don’t talk to me about coffee, I gave up on my coffee machine… I stick with my cafetière or good old 







Espresso then warm milk in microwave, cheaper, less cleaning and faster. 😉


----------



## GingerNinja

ewelsh said:


> Your lunch yesterday sounds lovely @GingerNinja your poor Dad 😂
> 
> Don’t talk to me about coffee, I gave up on my coffee machine… I stick with my cafetière or good old
> 
> View attachment 576041
> Espresso then warm milk in microwave, cheaper, less cleaning and faster. 😉


Yes I prefer to use a cafetiere. Do you have a favourite ground coffee that you use?


----------



## Bertie'sMum

GingerNinja said:


> Yes I prefer to use a cafetiere. Do you have a favourite ground coffee that you use?


Because I usually use instant coffee I got some of those coffee bags for when my niece's OH did some jobs for me (he prefers "real" coffee) I got the No 4 roast and he said they were very good  You get 10 sachets in a box and, of course, no washing up of cafetieres or coffee machines !!



Ali71 said:


> @Bertie'sMum well done on the blood sugars front, that is good news!


TBH the reason they've got so high is all my own fault  I've been type 2 since 2014 and, up until Covid lockdowns, had them well under control with diet and exercise. Lockdowns found me bored and depressed with not being able to get out as usual and I turned to biscuits and chocolate - result ? 2 dress sizes bigger and high blood sugar levels and no motivation to do anything about either


----------



## Charity

ewelsh said:


> Wow @Charity I am surprised they do that in such a beauty spot, this practice is fast and economical, but it is highly unsustainable, as it produces large amounts of the particle pollutant black carbon and reduces the fertility of soil. Up here they spray or leave…
> 
> what are we doing to this planet…… all because we want fresh soft bread daily, because we humans eat far too much…
> 
> how sad all that wildlife too


On heathland and woodland like in the first pic, its the result of people having BBQs and just going off and leaving them smouldering so it starts a fire. This happens time and time again. There are notices everywhere telling people not to have them but they don't do as they are told. We are one of very few counties in the UK which has all six native reptiles and snakes and seeing them destroyed due to people's couldn't car less attitudes, laziness and negligence is heartbreaking.

This is not stubble burning done by the farmers in crop fields, it's fires started either through litter, cigarettes etc. being dropped which ignites with the hot sun on it, one was due to faulty farm machinery, sparks from woodland fires adjoining fields, there have been a good half a dozen this week. All the farmer's hard work the rest of the year gone up in smoke. 😒


----------



## GingerNinja

Bertie'sMum said:


> Because I usually use instant coffee I got some of those coffee bags for when my niece's OH did some jobs for me (he prefers "real" coffee) I got the No 4 roast and he said they were very good  You get 10 sachets in a box and, of course, no washing up of cafetieres or coffee machines


I have tried the Taylor's ones but they are very weak and sooooo expensive!
I do like their rich Italian ground coffee though.
I don't drink a lot of coffee but when I fancy one, it's got to be nice 
The garden centre in my village does the nicest coffee!


----------



## ewelsh

Charity said:


> On heathland and woodland like in the first pic, its the result of people having BBQs and just going off and leaving them smouldering so it starts a fire. This happens time and time again. There are notices everywhere telling people not to have them but they don't do as they are told. We are one of very few counties in the UK which has all six native reptiles and snakes and seeing them destroyed due to people's couldn't car less attitudes, laziness and negligence is heartbreaking.
> 
> This is not stubble burning done by the farmers in crop fields, it's fires started either through litter, cigarettes etc. being dropped which ignites with the hot sun on it, one was due to faulty farm machinery, sparks from woodland fires adjoining fields, there have been a good half a dozen this week. All the farmer's hard work the rest of the year gone up in smoke. 😒





That makes it even worse, so sad all that wildlife. X


----------



## ewelsh

GingerNinja said:


> Yes I prefer to use a cafetiere. Do you have a favourite ground coffee that you use?



I do rather like Our coffees Its pesticide free, organic and all that bla, it is expensive so I hide it just for me, other wise I use which ever is on offer at the supermarkets but it has to be strong & organic. x


----------



## Charity

GingerNinja said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> It's hot already and the 30% chance of a shower tomorrow is apparently out the window with a forecast again of 31  we are not forecast any rain this week apart from a couple of maybe showers. I hope that changes!
> 
> Had a lovely lunch and afternoon with my parents, was so nice to see dad. This is the reason I would like them closer to me because I love seeing them, but would prefer that they went home afterwards  . The bungalow viewing went well but I could tell that dad was trying to think up reasons not to make an offer
> 
> I'm glad that fun has been had this weekend and hope that this continues for those who are not hiding indoors! I will be hiding today.
> 
> Today I have to empty cupboards and shelves in preparation for the carpenter coming tomorrow to start building my chimney breast  and thinking about that I suppose I should go and get some milk in case he wants tea or coffee (I have mine black)..... and thinking about coffee, do you have one that you can recommend @ewelsh? As I'm getting a drip jug thingy
> 
> Goodness my mind wanders!
> 
> I have got a Bolognese out the freezer so that all I need to cook is a bit of spaghetti tonight!
> 
> I hope you all have a nice coolish day. Good luck with your BBQ @huckybuck xx


Did your Dad make any positive comments about the bungalow? I'm sure you two girls can win him round.

Hope all goes well tomorrow with the carpenter. I'm not an avid coffee drinker but I have Nescafe Azera Americano. It's all the same to me being a tea girl. 😋


----------



## huckybuck

Morning all! 

I am knackered!!!

All ready to go but gosh I need a shower! I stink 😂

Cleaned the house, got everything ready serving wise.

I’ve taken a few pics in case I forget later. The one thing I did have to do again was the pears for the pear, walnut and rocket salad. They had gone befriend overnight even with a squeeze of lemon. It didn’t really matter as the chooks were happy 😂

Anyhow will report later. Please send some cloud our way this afternoon!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Fifth load of washing on the line - poor L (daughter) was crying when we waved them off on the train  That made me sad. They really have had a fun time though, so I feel my job is done  

Quick turn around before our next visitors!


----------



## ewelsh

I can smell @huckybuck BBQ up here.😂

@Mrs Funkin you sound like our house when my husband is home, he is always inviting people, I hate it on times, its so much work. Glad your American friends had a lovely time, did Oscar throw a party on their departure.


I did mow my lawns just because they claim we are in for 3 days of rain…. We will see. 🙏🏻 Thank goodness we don’t have any neighbours ( nextdoor farmer doesn’t count ) I look ridiculous 😂 total block, sun hat, base ball hat underneath to protect my face, glasses, sun jacket, walking trousers UV ones of course and crocs ( but no socks how daring am I ) was done in 2 hours flat. Just drank a pint of water, goodness me its hot today.


----------



## SbanR

You're mad @ewelsh 😸
You've jinxed it now; hopefully you've sent the rain my way  😸


----------



## Ali71

@ewelsh I bet you sweated your pint and more with all that on! 🥵
I’ve not been out since 7am, we have taken refuge in the cool lounge… no barbecue, we used the Foreman instead today for burgers….not as nice but just too warm for us to cook outside. Jacket potato, coleslaw, salad and a Cornetto to finish. Milo is making best use of the fan 😆


----------



## ewelsh

I hate catching the sun, its so bad for you, I am rather pale skinned with a lot of moles so I never risk it.

Cornetto @Ali71 yummmy I haven’t had one for years!


----------



## Ali71

@ewelsh you do work hard!! I’m not sure we will get the promised rain  I totally get it about the sun and don’t blame you - I burn without sunscreen too, and I also have a lot of moles…whilst I like a little bit of sun I am so careful, I’m definitely the one under the parasol! x

The Cornetto was lovely, salted caramel flavour which is my favourite 🤩


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Heh, we live outside and I barely put sun cream on. I used to hate the heat and would burn to a crisp within minutes, but since I hit peri menopause I tolerate her heat and don’t burn. It’s very odd.

Yes @ewelsh the Prince is pleased it’s just us again I think. I feel bad we put him through stress - but really he was very much left to his own devices after that first day, with the occasional stroke. L was pleased that he slept under her bed last night I think, as I think she was upset and thought he hated her.


----------



## Cully

30° here atm so hotter than yesterday.
The heat is addling my brain! Sunday is the day I sort my tablets out into my pill box for the whole week.
When it came to my 'before lunch' dose I couldn't find the box😲? I searched everywhere and got so hot and bothered decided to make an iced drink.
I had a quick drink and put the rest in the fridge for later. And there, on the shelf with my yogurts was the pill box. I must have had a heat induced senior moment 
At least I managed to cook my meatballs in the microwave without them turning to mush. Very tasty too.


----------



## GingerNinja

Charity said:


> Did your Dad make any positive comments about the bungalow? I'm sure you two girls can win him round.


He said it's nice but the garden was too big. It's a probate sale, the daughter lives next door and has kept the gardener on. My parents have very good pensions to keep the gardener so again, it's just an excuse.


----------



## GingerNinja

P.S. I'm still really hot!


----------



## GingerNinja

ewelsh said:


> I do rather like Our coffees Its pesticide free, organic and all that bla, it is expensive so I hide it just for me, other wise I use which ever is on offer at the supermarkets but it has to be strong & organic. x


 They look good and you can choose the type of ground-ness  I think I need medium for my drip jug.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Morning, it seems like we’ve either had a sprinkling of rain or a very heavy dew, as the garden furniture is wet.

Small boy decided that not quite making it to 5am was long enough for us to be asleep. He ignored the food upstairs and just shouted and shouted…then ate three mouthfuls of a Sheba tray (another 70p down the loo that will be, well, maybe 67p as he’s eaten three mouthfuls).

I’ve put the washing on already. I did six loads yesterday and I’ve another three to go. I must have been bitten by a vampire beastie yesterday as I’ve woken with an enormous bite on my upper inner thigh. It’s huge! Also need to finish all the cleaning from our guests, do all the ironing and then I’m done. I’ll hopefully get it done today but I’m making no promises! I’d like to get it all done so I can enjoy the rest of my annual leave. Also need to go to the supermarket to get the basics. Ooooh, I can already feel it all piling up!

Going for a run with pal at 8am. I could go now really but as I’ve made arrangements, I can’t. 8am is early for her, even though it feels nice for running now. I noticed when our guests were here how little walking they must do. They were stunned that they had walked six miles one day around London and felt like that was a lot. We walked to the village for dinner on the Friday night (not even 1.5 miles return journey) and seemed surprised we were walking. I know everything is so far apart in the States but it seems funny to me.

I hope you all have a good week, hopefully we will get some sprinklings of rain before the torrential downpours. The lawn will absorb it much better if it’s already a bit damp. I’m refusing to moan about the weather though, it’s been incredible being able to be out all the time, in the sea, eating all meals outside, like being on holidays


----------



## Charity

Good morning. It's very overcast and misty this morning and feels lovely out.

I slept pretty well until Toppy woke us up yelling it was 6.30 and what were we doing still in bed. I had a dream which seemed to go on and on and on. No idea what it was about now.

We've got quite a busy week ahead so must get some chores done today. I must hoover the house which I aim to do almost every day but then Toppy and Bunty are in this room and that room and I don't like to disturb them. so it gets put off 🙄. Today is a must though. Washing to do and shopping's arriving after lunch but first a dog walk. 

That wretched man down the road is making a noise already and its only 7.15 a.m. He has a grabber lorry arrived picking up a huge mountain of sand and soil which he's dug out of his garden, hardly a job you can do quietly. I feel so sorry for his neighbours who are an older couple and the man is poorly so doesn't need this constant noise all the time. I don't suppose they can hardly ever sit out in their garden. 😒 

Purdey will be glad it's a bit cooler today, well, I hope it will be for all our sakes.

@Mrs Funkin, hopefully you can take things easier and at your own pace today, enjoy your run and the rest of your break. I bet Oscar will be glad to have his pad restored to normal.

Have a good week everyone whatever you're doing


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Good Morning 
Beginning to get desperate for this heatwave to end ! Forecasted rain for Tues/Wed is now down to rain on Wednesday only ! Wouldn't' be surprised if it misses us altogether 

Another day of hiding from the heat ahead - except for when I pop out to hang out the laundry a little later. I'm slowly going stir crazy so supermarket visit tomorrow is scoring highly on my "to do" list along with a visit to my sister to get my 5 weekly haircut on Thursday 



Mrs Funkin said:


> He ignored the food upstairs and just shouted and shouted…then ate three mouthfuls of a Sheba tray (another 70p down the loo that will be, well, maybe 67p as he’s eaten three mouthfuls).


Lily never eats a full pouch of her Sheba - whether it's one of the 50gr ones or one of the 85gr, the best she manages is about 25-30gr My food recycling bin is mostly filled with her leavings

It's already 28c indoors so breakfast and a shower are both calling (not necessarily in that order !) and then I'll crack on with some housework !

Hope everyone has a good day


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Its a grey Monday here, actually quite misty. Thunder showers later so will have to take my rain coat to work with me. Ive had a really good weekend so dont actually mind heading back to work today - hopefully it will be a better week


----------



## ewelsh

Morning all

Oh its lovely and cool outside here, inside is still too warm, like @Mrs Funkin we either had light rain or heavy dew, either way how refreshing, my dogs wont stop rolling over and over on the cold damp lawns.

This morning I have a pedicure then postoffice to return some clothes I bought, is it me or have the UK clothing sizes gone absolutely bonkers! One minute I think I must have seriously shrunk - including my feet 🙄 , or I am in a blind panic thinking I have piled on so much weight….. anyway, after the post office I am off to gym ( air con is calling me ) I have hardly done my long walks lately.


have a good day folks x


----------



## GingerNinja

Good morning. It was cool here at 6 am but it's quite oppressive now. Our one shower due today had now disappeared but the temp forecast had gone down to 29, probably because of the hazy cloud.

Cats have had breakfast but Ginkgo has gone out again which is a pain as the carpenter is coming at 9 and I wanted them both in. I expect they will hide under my duvet but my room stays cool and it's only 4 tog so they should be ok .

Only 3 days work this week then I'm off for a week, so lots to get done!

Enjoy your days xx


----------



## Ali71

Morning 

What a rubbish night's sleep! Up for a pee twice, Suki trying to walk across my pillow, sit on my chest, the works. I gave up and had a brew, managed to drop off again but woke up at 5.15. Slow cooker on, cats fed, bags and lunch packed and off to the gym to make use of the air con, both there and at work!!

I wonder what the day will bring... I doubt any rain here, @ewelsh you may be lucky later today with a shower? Enjoy your pedicure x
@GingerNinja good luck with the carpenter, it's a tad cooler here than yesterday eh? At least not blazing sunshine
@BarneyBobCat hope it's a better week for you at work too, no stressing!!
@Bertie'sMum enjoy your pottering about at home
@Charity you are a sweetheart to your cats. Mine are so hit and miss with the hoover, sometimes I can go right up to their beds and they don't move, others I only have to rattle the hose and they skidaddle everywhere. Hope it's a bit cooler for chores.
@Mrs Funkin I'm sure you will relish some peace and quiet... have a nice run, hope you can get your washing dry.
@huckybuck are you still washing and clearing up? Hope it went well!!
Just doing a bit of a headcount... where's @Cully this morning? 

Have a good Monday x


----------



## Tigermoon

Good morning everyone

It feels cooler today thank goodness. There are storms threatened but last time they were promised we didn't get anything, so we shall see if it's any different this time. 

I have to say my little portable AC unit has been a godsend, in fact I bought a second one to ensure maximum cooling coverage for the upstairs area of the house. The cats (and us) have been a lot more comfortable even though they weren't too keen on the noise at first. 

Yesterday was a day of drama as I had a nosebleed. I'm on blood thinners so bleeds take longer to stop anyway but when it was still pouring down my face after an hour, despite a nose clip, we called 111. We were told to go to a minor injuries unit but not our closest one, to one nearly an hour away!! On arrival we walked in to find the place packed and a long queue at reception. The guy in front gave his symptoms and he clearly had covid! We were about 2 meters away from him anyway but backed off even further, I've managed to avoid it for 2 and a half years, I'm not getting it now thanks to a nosebleed which by now had been going for 2 hours.
When we finally got to reception the microphone to speak into was so high (I was in a wheelchair) that lady couldn't hear me. Eventually managed to get booked in and was asked to take a seat. Going by the number of other patients waiting we estimated a 4 and 5 hours wait before I'd be seen. Luckily I was prioritized and we were called in after 30 minutes (you can imagine the battery of glares we got from everyone else). The nurse I saw was very kind and carefully checked my nose which had thankfully stopped bleeding by this point. She suggested I get a referral to an EMT. When we got home I was really wobbly, had a terrible tension headache and felt exhausted. I certainly slept well last night!

I'm hoping today will be a much quieter affair!

@Ali71 that photo of Milo cracked me up We also had salad and ice cream for Tea last night. Too hot to cook 🥵

@Cully senior moments strike us all. I ended up buying a pill box with an alarm to remind me to take my pills, but also helps to find it if I haven't put it back in its particular spot. 

@GingerNinja I feel your pain. My parents moved into a house which was to be a staging post for no more than two years while they looked for what they actually wanted. That was 16 years ago ..... 🙄


----------



## lymorelynn

Good morning 🙂
Very overcast here but definitely cooler. First lot of washing is on the line.
Waiting now for the kitchen engineer in the long running saga of getting my cooker hood repaired 🙄 I had a text at 6am to say he'd be here between 8 & 10. Just hope he's got the right part for it 🤞
A small pregnant paws who I think will be a little happier now it's cooler. She was flopping about quite a lot yesterday, poor thing.








Coco is just in a stroppy mood with everyone. We're up way too early for her 😹


----------



## Ali71

@Tigermoon gosh what a day for you.., I hope you're feeling better now, that must have been a bit of a worry! Less action today please x Milo cracks me up too (not at 2.30am usually) but he does sleep with such pure abandon. The fan is just out of shot there 😆 
@lymorelynn oh look at that little face, she's such a beauty. Cooking those little lambkins. Lol he's brave texting at 6am!! Hope you get it sorted...
x


----------



## ewelsh

@Tigermoon how awful to have to go on hours drive away! Where have the days gone where you had a local hospital who did the little things hey! Rest up today and hope your nose is ok now.

@lymorelynn I would not be happy if someone texted me at that time, you seem to be having lots of electrical issues lately, is this the third! Look at her little face, lots of baby lamb chops I hope 😄 I can’t wait.
Coco I feel your pain, this heat is ridiculous isn it to get up so early. Xx

@GingerNinja good luck with carpenter x

@Ali71 you have the patience of a saint, hope work is a calm one for you, hows Steve the seagul? 🤣


----------



## Bertie'sMum

lymorelynn said:


> A small pregnant paws who I think will be a little happier now it's cooler. She was flopping about quite a lot yesterday, poor thing.


poor lamb that little face says it all xx


----------



## GingerNinja

Oh dear.... Carpenter found a dead mouse under the fitted cupboard he is removing, how embarrassing! 

Cats are in and hiding under the duvet as I thought they would, it will be hot but probably still cooler than outside 🤞


----------



## Bethanjane22

Morning everyone,

Another very warm night last night, but thankfully it seems to have broken this morning. Yesterday we had 30-33 degree temperatures in Wales and this morning it's a lovely 19 degrees with rain! My plants are very happy to have a respite from the scorching sun. 

I stood in the garden enjoying the cool rain for a while this morning, and the girls joined me and seemed much happier with the cooler temperature. 

I'm back in work today, trudging through emails. Hopefully the day goes quickly! 

Happy Monday everyone.


----------



## Ali71

@ewelsh Steven Seagull has got his wings we think? Steve keeps looking out the window for him but he hasn't been around in over a week. Maybe he didn't like our ham?


----------



## Charity

@Tigermoon, sorry you had such a stressful time and hope you're feeling better today. All this travelling long distances to hospitals when you don't feel well isn't acceptable is it.
@Bethanjane22, bet the girlies are pleased to have you home again. Have they been good?

My OH just looked out of the window and saw this little one on the opposite side of the road, looks mangy, poor thing.  Must be awful for them in this weather.


----------



## huckybuck

Morning all, 
Gosh am I tired this morning.

Well BBQ was a big success. It was very warm but we managed ok. Plenty to drink and we’d bought extra parasols so I don’t think anyone suffered too much apart from Mr HBs BIL who was doing the Barbie.

Most people left around 7 but there were a few stragglers who went at 10!!!! Long day.

Luckily I’d decided to do disposable plates and plattters for everything so it was only glasses and cutlery to clear up. Next time I’ll do glasses as well 😂

Anyhow cleared up and washed the floors (can’t go to bed on a dirty floor lol) and then sat down with a big Bellini before heading up around 1am! 

The cats were really good - we locked all 4 in the bedroom with AC and food, litter etc. They were a bit like WTF and knew something was going on. Did have one odd moment when I took Molly who is 12 up to see them and Grace took one look at her and started hissing. That was odd as she’s usually ok with little people but she was wearing all navy (Grace doesn’t like people wearing all dark colours lol) and I wonder if she thought she was an animal (giant cat) lol!!! I threw the duvet over her and the others made up for her being very sociable thank goodness!

Plan is not much today (got Hols to take to the vet for a trim later) but going to have a rest day as just feel shattered. 

@Tigermoon I hope you feel better today as that sounds horrid yesterday!!

Oh I am wishing for rain today!!! The house feels too hot and the kids are getting so fed up not being allowed in their run all day. It’s rain dance time!


----------



## Bertie'sMum




----------



## ewelsh

@Ali71 Steven has gone off investigating his area, he wont bother with girls till he is about 2-3yrs old, so he is just exploring right now, its unlikely he will return with his own family as your place belongs to his parents who will return to have more babies ( more Stevens) IF they were left undisturbed and without predictors.

I know this will make your OH very sad but get this…. Seagulls can remember human faces 😄 plus they have long lives, some can live to mid to late 20’s, so Steven the Seagull might pop back to say hello or spot your OH in the street 🤣 look up I suggest 🤭


----------



## Bertie'sMum

I think the rain dance is already working !

Just hung my washing out, came back in to double check the weather forecast and this what I find









Wednesday's expected thunderstorm has now moved to this afternoon  Just hoping the laundry dries before the rain arrives !!


----------



## huckybuck

Nothing on our forecast apart from a 24% chance at midnight tonight til 1am 😩 nothing tomorrow, nothing Wednesday…


----------



## Ali71

It _feels_ like it might rain but not according to bbc weather, looks like better chance tomorrow.

@ewelsh lol he might leave him one in the eye for good luck 🤣 “Waitrose ham next time, sunshine!”


----------



## ewelsh

Looking promising here, temp much kinder.


----------



## Charity

We've had 25 spots of rain, now its gone. 😒 However, I don't want anymore today as I too have hung my washing out.


Woe is me, the tumble drier door has broken, one minute it worked, the next it didn't. OH has taken it to pieces....possible bad plan 🙄 so I am leaving him to it as he will no doubt have to order a new part and going off to buy wallpaper.

@Ali71, Stephen has probably gone off to tell all his mates where to come for a good meal. You could get a scene from The Birds soon. 😟


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Husband mended our dryer door with some milliput @Charity - the catch had snapped off. It’s good stuff is milliput


----------



## Ali71

Oh @Charity poor you with the dryer - you've not had much luck lately 
Great shout @Mrs Funkin I'm going to stick one in the basket


----------



## ewelsh

@Charity you had 8 drops of rain more than me, you lucky thing…. 🙄

Shame about your dryer door, has it been fixed or should I not ask…


Glad your BBQ went well @huckybuck did everyone go veggie?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hmmmm. Still as anything and awoken by a strange noise from Oscar…which was him heaving in the doorway. Nothing of any note expelled (bit of foamy liquid) but it’s making me wonder if he has a hairball, wouldn’t surprise me in this weather with the amount of shedding. He’s eaten nothing overnight and ate so little yesterday, so if it is a hairball bothering you, Small Boy, get it out and then back to “normal” please.

Need to iron everything today, it’s just a bit warm for ironing I think. It’s even too warm now to do it. I feel like I’ve got a poorly tummy from worrying about Oscar, I feel more like I used to feel worrying about him.

So I’ve no idea what today will bring. Hope you all have a good one.


----------



## Ali71

Morning
Poor Oscar, it’s horrible when they are feeling off … Suki did this the other morning. It could be acid maybe from not eating much, although most of the time when mine puke they want food afterwards. Hope you can get something into him today @Mrs Funkin. And I hope your tummy settles down too.

I’m in the gym, loud music and blasted air con, my eyes didn’t want to open this morning. I slept for an hour after dinner last night, had 5 hours + 1.5 later. Feels slightly fresher out, let’s hope we get the rain we are forecast.

Have a good Tuesday x


----------



## urbantigers

Sorry I’m so behind with what everyone is up to and even though I’ve just read 2 pages I’ve forgotten most of what I’ve read  It’s my age 

what a drama @Tigermoon. I hope you have had no further nosebleeds.

someone mentioned coffee - I buy from a variety of places but one of my favourite is North Star coffee roasters.

I had a weird night last night. Lay in bed tossing and turning for a while with Mosi making me hot before deciding that the pains in my hips and neck were going to keep me awake for a long time. So I got up for a swig of morphine which did the trick. Kito woke me early demanding a cuddle then I nodded off again before he decided to shout at about 5.10. I woke from a dream in which I was adopted a jack russell terrier called Luna. Well she was calling Freddie  but I decided that wasn’t right for a girl and that everyone would think she was a boy, so I renamed her Luna. Even more strange was that I (a younger version of myself) had moved in with my parents for a while as I was saving up to buy a house. Luna was living with them but they had an older dog and had realised that having a young dog (she was only 5 months old) and an older dog with different energy levels wouldn’t be easy, so Luna was going to be returned to her breeder. I was quite upset by that as I’d bonded with her so decided to have her. I had to double check when I woke up that there was no dog in the house. Not had a dream like that for ages where I can recall all details so clearly.


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Another bad nights sleep. Couldn't drop off, then woke up at 1.30am wide awake. I found it hot despite it having rained most of the evening so I didn't get out on my usual bike ride - maybe I had excess energy, don't really know. I think today may be a little difficult as I'm quite tired now. Looks like thunder later - hopefully it gets out to the way before tonight when I would like to get a bike ride in


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Good Morning  
OK who stole my long awaited thunderstorm yesterday ? Not one single drop of rain has fallen  I've come to the conclusion that I live in an area that has it's own micro-climate - on the weather map all the areas bordering my postcode show rain but zilch where I am ! Now looks like it's shifted to Wednesday - bet it misses us again.

Food shopping this morning along with a quick trip to the high street for a few other bits n' bobs will probably be the extent of my exertions today - unless I can summon up enough energy to do some deadheading and watering in the garden 



Mrs Funkin said:


> Need to iron everything today, it’s just a bit warm for ironing I think. It’s even too warm now to do it.


Ironing is the one job that I really don't enjoy so TBH MrsF I'm ironing less and less these days - only doing what really must be done ! What little I have on hand at the moment will be waiting for the coolest day this week (so far that's tomorrow).


----------



## Jojomomo

Good morning cat chatters. It's finally raining here, such a relief! Also more forecast for tomorrow. Got my fingers crossed that yours arrives soon @Bertie'sMum.

Had a lovely weekend mostly spent with extended family, including a barbecue on Sunday. Really didn't want to go to work yesterday but thankfully the day went quickly and fairly smoothly. The cats caught another mouse last night ☹ thankfully it stayed in the garden.

Have a lovely cool and hopefully rainy day everyone!


----------



## Charity

Good morning. We have had rain too, real, proper wet stuff...yay! Thankfully, I did my dog walk when it was just starting and was back before it really came down. It's moved on now. OH's moaning he wants the sun back as he hates gloomy days. 🙄 

Had to get going early as we have our replacement mattresses coming this morning and our friend's decorator coming to give us a quote. Hope they don't come at the same time. 

I got my wallpaper yesterday. There were quite a few rolls but several different batch numbers so I had to get them all out and separate them into groups to see if I could find enough of one batch. I wanted eight rolls and I found seven with one number  so had to buy one which was another number. I'm hoping we'll only use the seven so I can take it back. 

Bunty's gone into defence mode knowing something's up today as her bedroom sanctuary is disrupted. I hope she doesn't hide under the bed when the men come or I'll be on hands and knees trying to get her out.

@Mrs Funkin, hope Oscar gets rid of a nasty furball if that's what it is and you feel better later. I get worry tummies too.
@Ali71 hope you're full of vim after the gymn. Sending rain your way.
@urbantigers , maybe the morphine gave you a vivid dream do you think?
@BarneyBobCat, sorry you didn't sleep well, I think a lot of it is the hot weather. Hope you make up for it tonight.
@Bertie'sMum , I'll have a word with the weather goddess for you and tell her to send a storm.
@Jojomomo, I wouldn't want to be a mouse in your area, poor things, hope those two weren't from the same family. Glad you had a good weekend.

Let's hope we've seen the last of the very hot weather. Have a good day all


----------



## ewelsh

Morning

No rain here but it is much cooler, 26 indoors, 23 outside…… work that out, anyway I am not complaining its cooler.

@urbantigers a dream like that does unsettle you doesn’t it.

Hugs to @Mrs Funkin (())

@BarneyBobCat bad night’s sleep hey! Could be the change in the weather, maybe your a sensitive kind 😉 

@Charity good timing on your walk… Which wall paper did you go for in the end? I did like the pattern one.

@Bertie'sMum I am waiting for this thunderstorm too…….

@Ali71 I bet you feel brighter after air con and a good work out.

@Bethanjane22 Fingers crossed for good news on the new job front xx


Not much on today, quick tidy up, I am out tomorrow for most of the day so I have a new pet/house sitter coming for a day’s trial, I hope my girls behave. I have to write loads of notes for her today, she will think I am mad or I have mad pets.

I also have a new bed for the barn arriving this morning, so I will be assembling that later if I can do it alone.


have a cool day everyone. Xx


----------



## huckybuck

Morning all. 
WE HAVE HAD 7 DROPS OF DRIZZLE this morning YAY!!!!!

Not too sure what today holds but it’s cloudy hurrah and feels a bit cooler hurrah so I’m up for whatever it brings.

Took Hols to the nurse yesterday to get some mats out and unfortunately (or fortunately however we look at this) she found a lump. 

Taken a photo and measured it and she’s going to show it to Uncle Ralph today. Will do a thread later and see if anyone has ever come across anything like. It’s a bit odd.

I have decided to try the range this morning and see if my shoulder feels any better. It definitely seems to be slowly on the mend.

Stay cool!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

We have had nearly two hours of rain and it’s still going now! Much of it was “nice rain” as in not torrential, so hopefully it will be easier for the lawn and ground to absorb. We now have thunder too!

Husband is down at the sailing club volunteering - every year we have a group of children from under privileged backgrounds** visiting who generally have never even seen the sea before and they do all sorts of activities. Thunder and lightning means no going out in boats though, what a shame 

Oscar has had some breakfast and gone to bed, what else is there to do when it’s raining?

@ewelsh I’m chuckling at the thought of @BarneyBobCat not sleeping as he’s sensitive to the weather 

** probably the wrong words to use but I can’t think what any other words would be, so my apologies if that offends anyone.


----------



## GingerNinja

Good morning all.

I fell asleep last night on the sofa in the kitchen as the lounge is out of action, and woke up at 1am. At least having the doors open that late meant it was cooler inside!

It's cloudy and very muggy here today, forecast appears to be changing by the minute says we have rain on the way for 1pm, but like everywhere else it never seems to materialise. Fingers crossed 🤞

@Mrs Funkin I do hope that Oscar worries you less today xx

Yes, @Charity let's see the wallpaper  I am worrying that I have made a huge mistake with my chimney breast 😧 it makes the room seem so much smaller. I am hoping that it is just because I am not used to it! I did want the room to be more cosy anyway 🙄 There's some 80's wallpaper where the built-in cupboard was that I will have to try and get off. The chimney breast is being plastered today, then nothing tomorrow and on Thursday he will be back to start installing the cupboards either side. There is so much dust everywhere!! Oh and I appear to have asbestos floor tiles in the living room  They are in good condition so will just leave them be.... black and green vinyl anyone? 

Happy rain showers to everyone xxx


----------



## ewelsh

Oh Holly sweetheart only you could have an odd lump. I hope your little shaved bit were fit for a Princess.


I have come across every kind of lump in dogs so I hope I can help @huckybuck


----------



## Charity

@huckybuck, hope its nothing worrying about Holly's lump, fingers crossed, though I know you'll be worrying already. Wish we didn't have to wait for things like this.
@GingerNinja, I'm sure your chimney breast will be fine after you get used to it. It's like new furniture, it always stands out as huge when it arrives..
@ewelsh, good luck putting your bed together, that's a job and a half, and mind your back. Hope all goes well with the pet sitter tomorrow.

The decorator chap has been. Of course, thinking it was safe, Bunty decided to come out of hiding and go to sleep in the lounge about ten minutes before he arrived and then shot off when she heard the door knocker. 🙄 

Guess what..the mattresses aren't coming as they haven't even been made yet but nobody thought to tell the shop though wouldn't you have thought they would have checked before the day of delivery. 😟 There's a shortage of foam apparently. 

Drama here this morning as a man who lives down our road went missing about 6.30 a.m. and the police have been everywhere. Thankfully he's been found.

@GingerNinja just for you and @ewelsh, you win. Here's my new wallpaper. Guess what its called ...Blossoming Grey and Plum...I am being haunted by everything being plum. Our new sofas, yet to arrive, are also plum. 😋


----------



## huckybuck

Ooh liking the paper @Charity

Oh and I was told yesterday about the shortage of foam as well - was asking about inserts for cushions!!! I never knew it was in such demand!


----------



## lymorelynn

Yay! Rain! Nice couple of downpours but not too heavy so it's had chance to sink in. I could hear my garden cheering 😂
Paws crossed that Holly's lump isn't serious @huckybuck 
Love your wallpaper @Charity ❤
Hope everyone will get back to normal sleeping now that it's cooler.
The cooker hood is fixed - hooray! First company I tried said it needed a new fan as the blade had snapped. Went off to order a part but it's not available - I needed a complete new fan/motor unit but they couldn't get one for six weeks! I called the manufacturer, even though it's just out of warranty, and they've replaced the unit, just charged labour. 👏 The girls were quite interested in the proceedings and had a good check of the fitter's toolbox 😸
Blood donation day tomorrow and then getting ready for guests at the weekend. Our annual family BBQ but not so many guests as usual this year 😞 My daughter is off to Scotland for the graduation of one of her partner's children.
Enjoy the rest of the day everyone 🙂


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh HollyDolly, don't worry your mum with pesky lumpy bumpy things. Hope it turns out to be nothing more than a little cyst or something @huckybuck


----------



## ewelsh

@Charity have you still got your nose against your front window 🤣 Love that wall paper, good choice, seems plum is your thing! I will buy you some plum slippers 🤣


----------



## Ali71

We have had rain!! And it's thundering like crazy, the sky is a really dark grey and the wind has whipped up.. it definitely feels like we have a storm on the way….


----------



## Bethanjane22

ewelsh said:


> Morning
> 
> No rain here but it is much cooler, 26 indoors, 23 outside…… work that out, anyway I am not complaining its cooler.
> 
> @urbantigers a dream like that does unsettle you doesn’t it.
> 
> Hugs to @Mrs Funkin (())
> 
> @BarneyBobCat bad night’s sleep hey! Could be the change in the weather, maybe your a sensitive kind 😉
> 
> @Charity good timing on your walk… Which wall paper did you go for in the end? I did like the pattern one.
> 
> @Bertie'sMum I am waiting for this thunderstorm too…….
> 
> @Ali71 I bet you feel brighter after air con and a good work out.
> 
> @Bethanjane22 Fingers crossed for good news on the new job front xx
> 
> 
> Not much on today, quick tidy up, I am out tomorrow for most of the day so I have a new pet/house sitter coming for a day’s trial, I hope my girls behave. I have to write loads of notes for her today, she will think I am mad or I have mad pets.
> 
> I also have a new bed for the barn arriving this morning, so I will be assembling that later if I can do it alone.
> 
> 
> have a cool day everyone. Xx


Thanks everyone for the good luck wishes for the job, sadly I didn’t get it, they said the other candidates showed more enthusiasm, but that was the only fault they could find. Oh well, I’ll keep looking. Thankful to have a job currently but I definitely need to move on from this one soon.
Trying not to feel too disheartened by it, but it’s hard not to.


----------



## ewelsh

Oh what a shame, but I am a big believer in what’s meant to be will be, so I think something better is to come xx


----------



## BarneyBobCat

I hope you all realise Im going to blame everything on the weather now


----------



## GingerNinja

I love that wallpaper @Charity it's really pretty!

Sorry about the job @Bethanjane22 I also believe that it obviously want right and that something better will come along!

No rain here @Ali71 

I've swapped day off this week as my son is having a breakdown with his flat. He thinks he had a bathroom leak on top of the mould everywhere and kitchen quote so far is it of reach. So I'm off to London tomorrow!

On the home front, the living room is a mess... fireplace seems huge and I'm upset 
Ginkgo is refusing to come in because of the upheaval and has spent the day under the hedge in the garden. This has made me feel like I can't get anything done in regard to improvements.

I won't have time to say hello tomorrow so I hope that everyone is well. I will respond on @huckybuck thread separately xx


----------



## Jojomomo

Sorry to hear about the job @Bethanjane22, I hope something else comes along soon. I interviewed 5 people for a role on our team last week and was so hard to choose between them.

@Charity I did feel bad for the mice, but on the other hand I liked seeing both cats so playful.

I think my garden is happier tonight, we have more rain forecast for tomorrow. Have made sure my water butt tap is now off 🙄 so hopefully it will fill up nicely!


----------



## huckybuck

Oh I hope you have a brighter day tomorrow @GingerNinja even if it’s helping your son in his house!! Sometimes just getting away for a bit and in a different environment helps you to come back feeling a bit stronger.

My Dad always says to me try not to worry too much about stuff that in a few days/weeks/months time you won’t even be thinking about. Easy said I know.


----------



## Charity

Good early morning. Been awake for a couple of hours and got up at 4.15. Just opened the blinds and its thick fog today. Oh well, makes a change. 

I think we are due a storm late afternoon/early evening..look forward to that if it happens. A little more rain would be appreciated.

Purdey's back at the vets tomorrow for her allergy injection and to check her paw. It's better but not gone and I know the vet said if it was still there they would likely take a biopsy so I'm hoping it will magically disappear today now she's finished the antibiotics.

Noisy man had some wet cement delivered yesterday by two lorries, nay one was more like a juggernaut, taking up half the street, which was so loud and you could feel the vibration, This went on for a couple of hours so had to close all the windows. Heaven knows what he's doing next other than getting on my nerves. 

@Bethanjane22, sorry about your interview but the right one will come along. 
@GingerNinja, hope you have a less worrying day today
@huckybuck, hope its good news about Holly, keeping fingers crossed
@ewelsh, don't worry about the pets, I'm sure they will have the pet sitter eating out of their paws today

Happy Wednesday everyone, time's flying again


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Good morning, well it’s grey with a slight breeze. It gives rain the whole day today, not sure though if it will. The lawn would be pleased if it did though.

I woke at 4:40, Small Boy made no noise until 5:10. So now I frequently wake before he does. Go figure. We are out all day today, so if it does rain if I can persuade him to eat before we go, that will be a nice restful day for him.

So today we are going to Gunwharf for pal’s birthday - her request was shopping and then food and drinks. I can shop for up to about an hour, that’s all, husband will do about 15 minutes I reckon. Then I think he will end up having an early lunch before the proper lunch. We didn’t go to Portsmouth when we thought we would with our visitors, so at least I’m not going twice in a week.

My giant bite is still causing me discomfort. It’s rather swollen still. I decided not to take the antibiotics I had in the cupboard as they were prescribed three years ago and aren’t on a strip, they’re in a bottle, so there’s no expiry to be seen.

Oh, in other news, I ordered new glasses yesterday. Exactly the same as the pair I’ve had for the past four years  In my defence, I ordered different sunglasses. I treated myself to the ultra thin lenses in my normal glasses, I wear them all day every day so should have the most comfortable pair really. I am so careful with money, partly because I flush so much down the loo with Oscar’s food, that it feels very extravagant. The fact I threw about £3 of food away yesterday puts my £75 for lenses into perspective.

I feel irritated, stressed and grumpy. So I’m going to take my gammy leg for a short run, see if that improves my mood!

Happy Wednesday, everyone - do something you love


----------



## urbantigers

Morning all! 

Kito and Oscar were obviously in tune with each other this morning as 5.10 was Kito’s time too. Although I did wake earlier. I was aware of waking early and him being on the bed, but then when I woke again he was gone. He was a good boy and just came into the bedroom at 5.10 to let me know that he was up and about and he thought I should be too. Then he went quiet. Mosi brought up a furball and then came to bed for a cuddle. I got up at 5.20ish before Kito got properly started and there hasn’t been another peep from him. We had a bit of a play before shower time and then food time but he stayed quiet throughout. I do like to tick off the quiet days on the calendar, mentally at least, as another good day for the neighbours! If he only shouts occasionally then stuff the neighbours!

I like that wallpaper @Charity. Same about the mattress though. Who knew there was a shortage of foam! I know all about semi conductor shortage as I’m waiting (not so) patiently for a new car, but foam is a new one on me  

Sorry you didn’t get the job @Bethanjane22 I hope something better comes along for you.

Poor Holly @huckybuck fingers crossed it’s nothing to worry about.

We’ve had some rain overnight and the temperature in my flat is slowly dropping. It’s slow to rise but then slow to drop. It got up to 25, which I know is nowhere near as hot as some of you have had, but yesterday it was still 24 and I’ve been desperate for it to drop. It’s finally got down to 22.5 and I might even be able to close the bedroom window tonight (don’t like it open as I’m on the ground floor and there’s noise from traffic too).


----------



## BarneyBobCat

A better nights sleep! Not sure if its the weather (!) being a bit cooler or the fact I did a bike ride last night and was tired. But pleased to have slept until 6am when Barney came for his cuddle. I was actually a little cold in bed - been a long time since I have thought that! We had a few drops of rain last night but it was very windy - made my bike ride hard but I still enjoyed it. Weather keeps saying storms that don't materialise - maybe today is the day. 

Happy hump day everyone!


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Good Morning  
Hooray we had some rain yesterday !! Lasted all of one and a half hours  but was heavy enough to wet the top 1" of soil - supposed to be raining all day today but no sign of anything yet. It was cooler last night so I did sleep a bit better but it's still 26c indoors.

Yesterday my day went a bit topsy-turvy as I got an urgent txt from my niece (who is on holiday in Malta with her daughter) to say could I pop up to theirs to let their dog (Reggie, Boston Terrier) out for a wee/poop as his human Daddy and Human brother were both working all day. So I went after lunch (they only live at the top of my road) to see my 4 legged great-nephew - he really is a dear dog but totally manic. We had cuddles and some playtime indoors (he doesn't like getting his paws wet in the garden !) but he did go out for a toilet break. I'm going to be doing the same again today - I'd love to take him for a walk but he's such a nutcase on a lead that I can't control him - my niece is much younger and much stronger than me and she has difficulty - he'd have me over in a flash. Reggie only has two speeds - flat out and flat out

So apart from dog sitting the only other thing I have planned today, weather permitting, is a spell in the garden deadheading and cutting back some of the shrubs and, energy permitting, maybe get the ironing done.

@Charity have they said when the foam is likely to be available ? I've been waiting 6 weeks for the new fan unit for my car - it's been on back order since the beginning of July. Finally yesterday the receptionist at my garage was able to find out that it "should" be in next week. Hoorah - driving around in this hot weather with no fan has NOT been fun !!!

@GingerNinja hopefully when you get back from London the fireplace won't look so big ? It's just that you've lived without anything in that space for so long that even a very small one would appear to be big ? Hope you can sort out your son's problems today.

@Bethanjane22 I tend to agree with the others - there's obviously something better waiting for you in the wings

@Mrs Funkin I really do think that you should take that bite to be looked at ! If it was a horsefly bite it could need antibiotics (I've had a couple in the past and they can turn nasty quite quickly).


----------



## Tigermoon

Good morning everyone!

Well the dry spell was broken here yesterday afternoon as the heavens opened. It started of drizzly in the morning but by early afternoon had turned to steady rain which was torrential at times. We got a good few claps of thunder too. The garden will be grateful, as am I as it means I don't have to lug a heavy watering can round. 
Looking out this morning my first thought was 'autumn', as it has that sort of dull, hazy look to it that you get in early autumn. A lot of the flowers are going over now but many will carry on until the first frost. 

The cats all seem well although my youngest is suffering from a rather mysterious issue where she is covered in scabs. The vet doesn't know what it is ... three people at the lab don't know what it is but suggested an extremely rare skin disease ... so we are a bit stumped. However I couldn't quite shake the thought that it was an allergy. While it wasn't displaying the same way as previous cats have done with allergies, we have decided to try eliminating chicken. Fingers crossed this works!

@Charity I wonder if the foam issue is why there is such a long lead time on the sofa I've just ordered  Covid has certainly had a long reach in manufacturing.

@GingerNinja I hope you feel happier about your fireplace soon. Any change can really stand out and looks so weird at first. 

@Bethanjane22 I'm sorry the job interview didn't work out this time. Hopefully better things to come though.

@Mrs Funkin be careful with bug bites, a friend of mine wound up in hospital on an outdoors drip because of getting bitten by the when working in the garden! 

@huckybuck hopefully the lump is nothing serious. Thinking of you at the vets today.


----------



## huckybuck

Morning all.
Gosh I am tired this morning. 
Huck chucked up a load of grass at 3am (seems to be his favourite time). Didn’t bother cleaning it as it was on the carpet but just couldn’t get back to sleep! It was 6 at least before I dropped off for another hour.

I didn’t mention it yesterday but he managed to get over into next door’s garden last night again!!! He has realised that if he climbs the compost heap at the bottom of the garden the drop the other side isn’t too bad 🙄

Luckily he told me where he was and so I went round and got him. He was quite happily sitting there in their “wild garden” chewing the long dry grass and barely turned his head when I turned up. 

Job for gardener next week is get rid of the compost heap!!!!!

I’m off to the hairdresser today (desperate for it) and just have to hope Uncle Ralph doesn’t call when I am being washed or dried - that would be Sod’s law!

I don’t know if it’s me but it feels really muggy and oppressive today. NOT that I am complaining lol if it’s going to rain bring it on.

Can I join you in feeling a bit tired and grumpy today @Mrs Funkin I think I might need an afternoon nap later!


----------



## Charity

Bertie'sMum said:


> {USER=1368311]@Charity[/USER] have they said when the foam is likely to be available ? I've been waiting 6 weeks for the new fan unit for my car - it's been on back order since the beginning of July. Finally yesterday the receptionist at my garage was able to find out that it "should" be in next week. Hoorah - driving around in this hot weather with no fan has NOT been fun !!![ /QUOTE]
> 
> Have no idea when foam might be about again. I know the lady I'm dealing with said the manufacturers were looking for another supplier but could be weeks, could be months.
> 
> 
> 
> Tigermoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning everyone!
> 
> Well the dry spell was broken here yesterday afternoon as the heavens opened. It started of drizzly in the morning but by early afternoon had turned to steady rain which was torrential at times. We got a good few claps of thunder too. The garden will be grateful, as am I as it means I don't have to lug a heavy watering can round.
> Looking out this morning my first thought was 'autumn', as it has that sort of dull, hazy look to it that you get in early autumn. A lot of the flowers are going over now but many will carry on until the first frost.
> 
> The cats all seem well although my youngest is suffering from a rather mysterious issue where she is covered in scabs. The vet doesn't know what it is ... three people at the lab don't know what it is but suggested an extremely rare skin disease ... so we are a bit stumped. However I couldn't quite shake the thought that it was an allergy. While it wasn't displaying the same way as previous cats have done with allergies, we have decided to try eliminating chicken. Fingers crossed this works!
> 
> @Charity I wonder if the foam issue is why there is such a long lead time on the sofa I've just ordered  Covid has certainly had a long reach in manufacturing.
> 
> @GingerNinja I hope you feel happier about your fireplace soon. Any change can really stand out and looks so weird at first.
> 
> @Bethanjane22 I'm sorry the job interview didn't work out this time. Hopefully better things to come though.
> 
> @Mrs Funkin be careful with bug bites, a friend of mine wound up in hospital on an outdoors drip because of getting bitten by the when working in the garden!
> 
> @huckybuck hopefully the lump is nothing serious. Thinking of you at the vets today.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh heavens @Tigermoon, I hadn't thought about sofas, we're waiting for two of those as well but they aren't due until September. Everything is such a mess.
> 
> Sorry about your puss's scabs, its a nightmare trying to find what's causing these things as there are so many possibilities.
Click to expand...


----------



## Ali71

Morning 
I was racing about first thing as I met my friend for breakfast at 7 😂 she's an early bird as well, not cats or I would invite her here! Nice egg and bacon and a natter for a couple of hours before getting into work. Rest day today so I need to build up well that's my excuse.

@GingerNinja sorry to hear your son is stressed with his new flat. I hope you enjoy your trip back tomorrow. The photo I posted was all the hype with no show! We had the slightest of showers and I had high hopes with that sky but the wind blew it over. 20 miles down the road in Kings Lynn they had about 50mm of rain..it's just so localised.

@Charity the wallpaper is beautiful! Good luck at the vets today with Purdey, I hope her foot is better and you don't have any more stress. It sounds like you have enough with all the building works going on in your road. 

@Mrs Funkin you are so like me with shopping, I can tolerate about an hour or so before I start getting narky with crowds of people. I'd rather buy on line and have it delivered to try on at home. The magic of shopping has gone for me, i could spend all day Saturday in the shops when I was a teenager. I think it's brilliant you got your glasses, you need to treat yourself especially when you spend so much time wearing them.

@urbantigers another hairballer? Suki was at it this morning as well, not much thankfully, and he wanted breakfast straight after 😞. Hope you can stay cool today!
@BarneyBobCat glad you got a bike ride in, i definitely notice when I don't train or cycle, I feel restless.
@Tigermoon good luck with the elimination diet, hope it works for your little one
@huckybuck I don't know what it is with the grass..Milo makes a beeline for anything green in our garden, chomps a load down then honks it all up again.Little tinker for getting over via the compost heap though.. Enjoy your pamper and fingers crossed for a positive update from Uncle Ralph.
@ewelsh good Morning   

We're halfway through the week again, they just whiz past now. xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

So we've had quite an adventure going to Portsmouth. I even bought two things - neither of which have cats on! I know, total shock  We started with a bottle of fizz on the train at 10am, haha. Then husband has had seven pints! He'll be tiddly pom. 

After Oscar vommed a load of grass and froth this morning - but what the HECK is going on with them all, with the grassy vom? He's been better than I thought with food today. He's just finished an AGAIL and gone to bed. Currently declining Whiskas - even the beef or the lamb flavours. 

Oh, my bite. Thanks for the concern about it - it's fairly normal for me to react terribly to any kind of a bite. I've a long history of cellulitis from bites (I think my worst ever was from a flying ant), never needed IV ABs but it was close on a couple of occasions.

So that's been our day. I've lost what's going on so going to catch up for a few minutes. Sorry about the job @Bethanjane22  I'm off to read your thread @huckybuck to see if there's an update. Then it's bed time for me.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well, I’m in shock! No meowing until 6:20 this morning. He didn’t eat his hairball treats last night, so I’d left them for him in a bowl with snackies and he ate them at 5am. Joyous! I’m most pleased for HD who never sleeps that late  

I had a terrible sleep though. When we were out yesterday, my left shoulder started to hurt - by last night it was agony. I’ve no idea how/why but blimey, it’s painful. I bet it will be one of those things that suddenly disappears. So strange - I’m falling apart! Since I got to 50 it’s all gone downhill 

So, my plans for the day are now slightly curtailed. Never mind. I’ve got boring things like bank statements to catch up on anyway, so I shall do that. Pesky shoulder.

Oh, I forgot the weather report. Looks damp and drizzly though I don’t think it’s rainy. I don’t think we are due rain for a while now.

Have a lovely day everyone.


----------



## urbantigers

Good morning (although frankly I don’t know what’s good about it)

you bought stuff without cats on @Mrs Funkin ? 🙄 you’ll be losing your crazy cat lady status if you’re not careful.

I think I got out of bed the wrong side this morning as I’m in a bad mood. I’m also a bit dopey. Sat there grinding my coffee beans and didn’t even notice the coffee machine wasn’t switched on. Picked up the portafilter and realised it wasn’t hot. Penny dropped but I’ve had to wait for it all to warm up. At least it’s a good excuse to start work a bit later.

I am feeling somewhat disgruntled about a few things at the moment. Very stressed about an Access to Work thing (long saga) as I now have everything I need but can’t find a letter from wheelchair services. I requested a further copy on 5th August. Was told printed off for sending. Not received. Requested another copy on Monday and told same so waiting anxiously. If it doesn’t come today I’m going to have to ring and ask if I can collect a copy in person. I’m worried the quotes ive obtained in relation to this will no longer be valid if I don’t get on with it all. Its been going on for 11 months now due to DWP delays (Access to Work is part of DWP - they provide grants to help disabled people work) so I’m well and truly fed up with it all.

But that is nothing compared with the disaster that befell me yesterday. Im losing my hairdresser  I have an appointment on 27th but they rang yesterday to let me know that their lease is ending on 23rd and they are having to move then. They’ve found temporary premises somewhere else but it’s further away and not wheelchair accessible. They’ve managed to fit me in for one last haircut this Saturday but I dont know what I’ll do then. The only consolation is that it’s a 6 month lease so they will probably be moving again when that’s up and maybe they’ll move somewhere nearer. I don’t care what else is going on in the world, but don’t take my hairdresser away from me 

the most exciting thing I have planned for today is Ocado delivery at 11am. If that isn’t exciting enough I may wash the bedding.


----------



## BarneyBobCat

It will be a UDI @Mrs Funkin - an Unidentified Drinking Injury! I get them all the time (shock!)


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I’d only had two glasses of fizz by this point @BarneyBobCat  I like the concept of a UDI though!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh no @urbantigers  that is a hairdressing disaster! I shall hope for you that a new, accessible venue is found after the next six months.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Good Morning  
Can't stop long as running a bit late for charity shop this morning ! Slept badly and didn't really drop off until after 3 and then was up properly at 6.30 We must have had some rain last night as my patio was slightly damp this morning - so over the last few days we've had a few hours of rain - but no thunderstorms they keep missing us !



urbantigers said:


> But that is nothing compared with the disaster that befell me yesterday. Im losing my hairdresser  I have an appointment on 27th but they rang yesterday to let me know that their lease is ending on 23rd and they are having to move then. They’ve found temporary premises somewhere else but it’s further away and not wheelchair accessible. They’ve managed to fit me in for one last haircut this Saturday but I dont know what I’ll do then. The only consolation is that it’s a 6 month lease so they will probably be moving again when that’s up and maybe they’ll move somewhere nearer. I don’t care what else is going on in the world, but don’t take my hairdresser away from me


Would your hairdresser consider home visits ? My sister was a hairdresser and when she retired from salon work she did (and still does) home visits to some of her clients who were/are disabled.. My niece is also a hairdresser and she does home visits too. In fact I'm off to my sister's later for an overdue haircut.

Not sure if Lily is "brewing" an upset tummy ? She's visited both her litter trays a few times this morning and I've had 3 poops to clear away - the last one was very "soft" and on the runny side. Don't think it's anything she's eaten - unless she found something she shouldn't have in the garden when she popped out earlier (foxes and other cats do tend to visit to use our facilities !!) or it maybe just the weather - it does feel muggy here this morning. I'll see what I'm greeted with when I get back this afternoon !

@Mrs Funkin sorry to hear about your shoulder - would a visit to a physio help do you think ? I know what yu mean bout falling apart after 50 - I'm well past my "best by" date


----------



## lymorelynn

Good morning 🙂
We got a little wet here yesterday 🌧🌧⛈ I got soaked just dashing a few yards from the car into the blood donation centre 🤣
Sunshine this morning again though.
I had a message yesterday from an old school friend who is coming down to Bournemouth for a few days so we're going to meet up on Monday ☺ Although we've kept in touch we haven't seen each other for 50 years 😮 
@urbantigers I hope you are able to find a new hairdresser. It's hard to find someone who does your hair how you want them to.
@Mrs Funkin I like your style. Starting off with a bottle of fizz is the way to go 🍾 Hope your shoulder is okay.
Love and purrs and have a good day everyone 🙂


----------



## huckybuck

Morning all. 
Oh it’s a bit cooler and fresher this morning yay! 

@Mrs Funkin watch that shoulder!! Apparently frozen are more common in menopausal women would you believe. Get some ice on it and anti inflammatories and keep moving it if you can. 

Today is a job day. PO, Bank, admin. If I can fit it in I’ll pop to the driving range as well. Then got Mum supposedly arriving later (not sure what time she’ll turn up this time) as we are going to my cousin’s funeral tomorrow.

I am hoping a top will turn up today otherwise I am scuppered with what to wear. Kevin was a huge Blues fan so it’s blue and white tomorrow. I don’t own anything that blue so ordered something last week but it’s still not here arghh. 

Hope everyone has a good day today!


----------



## Ali71

Ahh no that sucks @urbantigers - changing hairdressers is traumatic! Fingers crossed you can find a solution.
Slept like a log last night, good old progesterone 😍 I got an hour's respite this morning, no yowling till 3.30! I slept again till 5.30.
Milo was an absolute star at the vet yesterday; we went for his Solensia injection. He normally bawls all the way there but not a peep either way, AND he has lost weight. Of course I worried about that, and we are seeing the vet rather than the vet nurse next time so she can give him a good once-over. Its probably down to the heat and also I've been holding out on him when he has a fussy day!

Oh @lymorelynn that sounds lovely! So nice to see old friends, and I'm sure you'll have a really good catch up over a glass of fizz or two  
Still nothing in the way of rain here yet, although it is much cooler. Not a lot of sunshine either. 
@huckybuck maybe something white with a scarf or bag instead if it doesn't show. Have you got a Next or anything nearby for an emergency dash?
@Mrs Funkin I think our boys have been exchanging memos and we have been granted a lie in/reprieve today 

Have a good day everyone x


----------



## Charity

Good morning on a sunny day. We had lots of rain yesterday, delicious and some thunder.

Off to the vets in a few minutes with Purdey. The lump hasn't gone down properly so looks like might need further investigation. 😒 Had reminders today about all the pets annual jabs, that will be exxpensive. 

Got a very sore toe today, I should have cut my nails and one has dug into the adjoining toe...ouch!

Got another decorator chap coming this afternoon to give us a quote. 

Rest of the day is boring chores.

@Mrs Funkin, sorry about your shoulder, perhaps it the stress of the week manifesting itself. 
@lymorelynn, how lovely to catch up with a friend after so long. 
@huckybuck, try to stay calm if Mum's coming, sorry tomorrow won't be a very pleasant day
@Bertie'sMum, sorry Lily's having an off day, let's hope three times is enough
@urbantigers, there are only three people you can't do without in life - your doctor, your vet and your hairdresser. I hope you can sort something out you're happy with.

Well, better go, the vets are calling 🙄

Have a good day if you can


----------



## GingerNinja

Erm.. good morning 

I am exhausted. Long old day yesterday, my son's flat is a lovely space but my gosh it is filthy! I knew the kitchen was bad but everyone kept saying that the bathroom was "okay".... It is not! I would rather live with the kitchen! Just think mold, mold and more mold  lovely seeing him though .

Another set back with my living room as cabinets are too high and not what I had in mind. This is my fault for not understanding the drawings. I can live with it but not entirely happy 

Sorry, not caught up properly but will tomorrow.

What do you think about this? I can't fault the workmanship it's just not what I'd imagined. Ignore my dirty old sofas.l


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I think they look good, GN. How tall did you anticipate them being? Nicely balanced with the fireplace and chimney breast too. What colour will the chimney breast be? Will the cabinets remain unpainted? I like it. Was it the chimney breast you thought was too big? I really like it. I'd love a mantle piece but it doesn't work with what we have. I only want one to be able to dress it at Christmas  

Your son will get there - I'd be tempted to just rip it all out and get a cheap IKEA/B&Q kitchen to "do". If the carcases are okay, we got new doors and kickboards from B&Q for our utility and it wasn't even £200 but just felt much better (even though the tiles are still well dodgy!).


----------



## GingerNinja

Yes the chimney breast did seem to big, although the same size as my old TV cabinet, but obviously makes a difference going all the way to the ceiling. It looks better now the cabinets are in.
I did want low cabinets and although I showed the carpenter a picture, I should've understood the drawings he sent. If he hadn't made the doors, it would've got him to cut them down.
Cabinets and fire surround will be painted, I was originally going to paint the breast a darker colour but worried about doing that now!


----------



## GingerNinja

Son's kitchen will just be a cheap one, but at least it will be clean and fresh! The carcasses are not really salvageable!


----------



## Ali71

I think they look lovely @GingerNinja - and once painted and the shelves populated it will look really different. You could wallpaper the chimney breast perhaps?

I love a mantlepiece too, we got a floating one at our last house (I really miss our real fire  ) As for kitchens you could get something pretty basic from Wickes or similar for not much at all, especially if they have a sale on.

Looks like I'm first again...Its Friday, yippee! We are off to the theatre tonight to see a comedy duo called the Nimmo Twins. This will be the third time we've seen them. Other than that we've not much else planned for the weekend, I quite like that when you've had a long week at work.

Wishing you and your felines a wonderful day! x


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Morning from a grey and breezy seaside. No doubt it will perk up later though.

The small boy woke us up at 5:10 but we’ve been trying to ignore him…ha! HD has just gone down with him to make coffee. On the plus side agood output was in the tray. Hurrah. Instant Sheba improvement.

My bite has gone down a lot and my arm feels a lot better than yesterday but still not right. I feel tired from waking whilst trying to move in the night. Didn’t wake as much as the night before, though. It’s very debilitating and somewhat annoying. Even peeling carrots last night was tricky.

Nothing planned for me today, which I’m pleased about. Not done much at all on my week off but that’s okay. It’s just nice not to have to go to work.

@GingerNinja I think your chimney breast could easily carry a darker colour as a highlight, or a wallpaper. However, if you’re worried, I’d say do it all the same for now and see how you feel about it all once it’s painted. I could actually be tempted to paint the alcoves a different colour, rather than the chimney breast. I’ve seen that in a lot of Victorian houses with alcoves and cupboards/shelving either side of a fireplace and it looks good IMO.

Happy FriYAY everyone


----------



## urbantigers

I think that looks lovely @GingerNinja I would paint in a pale colour but that’s probably just because I’m a pale colour sort of person  I get a bit obsessed with small spaces looking light and airy. I think it’s because my flat is dark due to the trees outside so I tend to focus on light indoors.

I am genuinely devastated about my hairdresser. Over the years I’ve never been too bothered about my hair. I have rubbish hair (really fine) and have struggled to get it looking half decent. For a while I went to a walk in place at the nearby Tesco but you never got the same person twice. Sometimes it was ok, sometimes less so. Then that closed and I found my current place. It’s taken us the best part of 4 years to reach a mutual understanding of what “a few layers in the back” means. I’ve also got into a routine of booking my next appointment whilst I’m there, so my hair actually looks reasonably ok these days. God knows what it will look like in 6 months time 🙄

Hope the vets went ok @Charity 

TGIF (it is friday isn’t it? I get out of touch with the days when I’m working from home on my own). My colleague is in Spain this week (and not back in until next Wednesday) so I’m on my own. That means not only all the work to do, but no one to talk to (or moan to) as we are a team of 2. We are technically part of a larger team but I have no need to speak to anyone else, and don’t really know any of them as I’ve not been in the office for over 2 years, so I’m all on my own 

At least the letter that I’ve been waiting for came yesterday so I can get all that stuff sent off.

Have a good one, everyone!


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Good Morning  
I "think" we had some rain overnight - the patio is looking damp again  Was definitely cooler again last night - hooray !

Today I intend to cross off a few of the items on my "to do" list - most especially DEFROST THE FREEZER  That's been on my list for the last 6 months or so ! Then it's all the other usual jobs - vacuum, ironing, change bed linen etc, etc. and keeping an eye on Lily's output - she's done another two since yesterday but they were a bit "firmer" so I'm thinking wait and see is in order for now. In all other respects she's behaving as usual - still fussy about food, still wanting cuddles as soon as I sit down and voicing her displeasure if I don't do want she wants when she wants me to do it !!

@GingerNinja - I like the chimney breast and new cupboards, looks as though he's done a good job If you think it looks too big then I think I'd be inclined to go for a light, neutral colour across the whole of that wall/breast so that it "disappears" into the background - a different colour on the breast might make it stand out and appear larger ? Re your son's kitchen - it might be worth checking out Nextdoor or Ebay for a secondhand kitchen - some friends got theirs that way - it was virtually new; the people selling it had just moved in to their new home and decided they didn't like the existing kitchen so ripped it out !!

@Mrs Funkin glad your arm is easier


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Its FRIDAY! YAY!!!!

Had a better week, don't feel half as tired as last week. Off to the MILs which will be a bit crap but got to do my duty. At least the weather looks nice and not too hot four the journey.


----------



## Ali71

@GingerNinja























There are loads of ideas on Pinterest.. these are just a couple I liked... you have options, how exciting! You could use lights (LED, fairy, whatever), you could paper behind the shelves and leave the actual chimney breast pale. We have something similar to the top, with a circular mirror. Are you going to have an actual fire in the space or use it for decorative bits and bobs? x

@urbantigers I really get it with the hairdresser worry; are you on Facebook or NextDoor where you can ask for recommendations in your community? You might just stumble across another little gem.

@Mrs Funkin glad to hear Mr O-W is on the up but sorry to hear you had a disrupted night with discomfort; make the most of no work and take it easy.

It is currently drizzling and humid here in Norfolk, I'm so glad I spent ages on my (frizz-prone) hair again this morning  I just wish it would get on and rain properly!
@Bertie'sMum enjoy your domestic day..I wish I was at home doing chores, my under counter freezer needs doing as well.
Morning @Charity x
Where's @ewelsh? Hope you're ok!!


----------



## Jojomomo

Good morning all, happy Friday! We have rain on this part of the south coast, wasn't expecting it so had to quickly grab a jacket! I'm aching today but in a good way from a workout last night. I slept ok and woke to both furries purring at me  

@Bertie'sMum glad to hear Lily tummy seems a bit better, I found a rather soft poo from Boots this morning but she seems fine in herself.
@Mrs Funkin glad your bite and shoulder are a bit better
@huckybuck hope your top turned up and that everything goes smoothly today
@GingerNinja I also like the cabinets! My lounge is magnolia but with a dark red chimney breast, I love it
@urbantigers hope you manage to sort something out hairdresser wise

Have a lovely day all 😊


----------



## Ali71

@Jojomomo it's a good hurt!! Happy Friday


----------



## huckybuck

Morning all. Just a quick one as we have to get going. 
My top arrived thank goodness and it’s fine for today. 
Mum arrived on time (not sure if that was a good thing lol). 
Decided to leave Mr HB at home today to deal with cats and hens and take the pressure off me rushing back although with just Mum and I in the car it’s going to be a long day!!!

@GingerNinja I think once you have decorated you will be really pleased. I’m with @MrsFunkin and would maybe go for darker alcoves or even paper alcoves (lights would look lovely too). 

Have a good Friday all


----------



## Tigermoon

Good morning all. 

The ongoing saga of the mini sitting room continues. Yesterday we moved a cupboard from one wall to the other. It nearly fell on me and I managed to cut my finger (thankfully not badly). Once that was out of the way you put the panels that I display all the cat's rosettes back up. One went back behind the door and the other is now above where the new sofa will be. Today I've got to put all the rosettes back on them  

@GingerNinja honestly the job looks fine. The chimney breast looks large because it's not painted yet so sticks out like a sore thumb. I would suggest that as it is bothering you at the moment, you absolutely do not make a feature wall out of it and paint it the same colour as the rest of the room. At that point it'll fade into the general scheme of the room and you'll stop noticing it. The cupboards look fine to me.
@Mrs Funkin glad to hear your arm is feeling better.
@Bertie'sMum good luck with the freezer defrost. A rather tiresome chore.


----------



## Ali71

Aww @huckybuck hope it goes ok today on all counts x


----------



## ewelsh

Morning all

I am fine @Ali71 thank you, although I look as if I have been fighting.. Long story cut short, I had to go to see a plastic surgeon to remove a mole on my face, the mole is fine its pure cosmetics, the mole has been removed I have stitches also sporting a black eye, honestly I am in hiding it looks so silly, @Charity its got worse I now look like a cartoon character 😂 hope your frizz calms down x


Thinking of you today @huckybuck x

@GingerNinja I love your side cupboards too. I have very similar in two of my rooms either side of my fireplace. The proportions of your cupboards are correct in comparison to the room and chimney breast, once the skirting boards have gone in they will look better, plus when they are painted it will lovely. Your room is so light and airy it can take colour in the alcoves and chimney breast which will give the illusion the room is wider than it appears. You have lots of options. I like it a lot.

@Mrs Funkin glad your bite is better, enjoy your time off, well deserved.

Lottie is driving me mad, she is on a mission to get this stoat that is hanging around in my garden, I am living on my nerves. She sadly has killed one before but I do worry it will go terrible wrong and Lottie is the one who gets hurt, stoats are nasty little things. I tried to keep her in yesterday and this morning but she has got past me this morning ( dogs fault ) so I am on watch again today.
have a good day everyone xxxx


----------



## Charity

Good morning.

@huckybuck, hope your day goes as well as it can
@Mrs Funkin, you sound cheerier today, glad you're feeling better
@GingerNinja, I have to agree with everyone else, I think it looks good and it will be completely different once its finished. I think the colour depends on how big or small your room is, if smallish then I'd go light rather than dark to make the room look bigger.

Very overcast when we got up this morning then just as I set off for my walk it started to rain, that horrible drizzle, so came home with a soggy doggy. Now, of course, it's all cleared up. 

😊Purdey was total embarrassment at the vets yesterday, not her fault to start with as another dog got loose in the waiting room and made a beeline for her. Once she's excited though, good manners go out of the window. She managed to jump up on the receptionists' desk 😟. I blame them for giving her treats beforehand. Anyway, the vet doesn't want to give her anymore antibiotics so we've got to wait two weeks and see if her ulcer goes down, if not, they are going to surgically remove it. It's very soft now so I think full of fluid.

The decorator chappie came in the afternoon, nice man, so now waiting for his quote. He's busy up until October like all others. 

We need to cut down on the furniture in our lounge once we get our new sofas which means getting rid of our display cabinet/bookcase. If anyone knows of any units which would fit in a recess beside a chimney, like in @Ali71's picture and be a TV space and book shelf combo, do tell. We cannot drill into our walls to put up shelves. This is the only one I've found we like so far as can't find many.










Have a good day everyone whether working or playing 😊


----------



## ewelsh

@GingerNinja here’s a few ideas for you


----------



## GingerNinja

Good morning all.

Thank you so much for making me feel better about my living room 😚 I was so upset yesterday when the cupboards went in as it's a lot of money to me and it was just not what I had in mind with the height etc. The carpenter has done an amazing job and run all my cables/TV aerial/router etc. behind the cabinets as well as leaving room to feed the stove plug through behind and into a cabinet (it will be an electric one because I can't be getting down to clean a real fire with my arthritis. Not to mention the cost of having one installed!). I have not yet ordered the fire.

@Charity I will be interested in hearing how much you are quoted (by PM if you wish) because that is the next tradesman I will be looking for. I hope that Purdey's foot gets better, it did make me smile when I pictured her up on the counter though 

@huckybuck I do hope that today goes as well as possible. I will be thinking of you x
@Bertie'sMum good news on the tummy front, I hope it continues!

Thanks everyone for the suggestions and pictures. I will be having a think over the next few weeks. My chap is coming back next Wednesday to sort out the skirting and coving but I will be having a good clean today as everything including the sofas, is covered in dust.

I am off now for a week but have nothing special planned. I do still have some work, work to do but will do an hour here and there. I may go shopping for sofas, I had already found the one I wanted until they stopped doing the fabric I wanted, typical! 

Have a good day xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

That "floating" piece of wood as a fake mantle in the middle picture above and in @Ali71 's pictures earlier is what I'd like above our fire. Maybe I'll get husband to investigate it. I really like that sage green across the chimney breast and in the alcoves. I think the last one is interesting too, when the alcove and cupboards are the same colour but the chimney breast is white. Many things to consider @GingerNinja


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Thinking of you @huckybuck xx Hope that today goes as well as can be expected and I hope your blue item turned up in time xx


----------



## SbanR

Hope today goes well @huckybuck and your time alone with your mum isn't too bad.


----------



## ewelsh

Wow @Mrs Funkin that last photo are the exact colours I have in my snug, we actually like the same thing for once 😉

My front room which my husband dislikes but its my room not his so I like it and I love colour, it actually looks lemon in the photo but its actually much darker, a lime free heritage colour (I can’t remember the colour name now) Its all due for a new colour paint actually but might give you an idea @GingerNinja


----------



## Linda Weasel

GingerNinja said:


> Erm.. good morning
> 
> I am exhausted. Long old day yesterday, my son's flat is a lovely space but my gosh it is filthy! I knew the kitchen was bad but everyone kept saying that the bathroom was "okay".... It is not! I would rather live with the kitchen! Just think mold, mold and more mold  lovely seeing him though .
> 
> Another set back with my living room as cabinets are too high and not what I had in mind. This is my fault for not understanding the drawings. I can live with it but not entirely happy
> 
> Sorry, not caught up properly but will tomorrow.
> 
> What do you think about this? I can't fault the workmanship it's just not what I'd imagined. Ignore my dirty old sofas.l
> View attachment 576192


I think this looks lovely. It gives so much character to the room. I’ve been reading the progress for a while now and couldn’t resist a comment. Love interior design stuff. I’d put a fairly big mirror on the chimney breast.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

ewelsh said:


> Wow @Mrs Funkin that last photo are the exact colours I have in my snug, we actually like the same thing for once 😉
> 
> My front room which my husband dislikes but its my room not his so I like it and I love colour, it actually looks lemon in the photo but its actually much darker, a lime free heritage colour (I can’t remember the colour name now) Its all due for a new colour paint actually but might give you an idea @GingerNinja
> 
> View attachment 576218
> 
> 
> View attachment 576219


We agree! Blimey  

I'm actually thinking of a sage green for our kitchen, or at least part of our kitchen...


----------



## GingerNinja

Linda Weasel said:


> I think this looks lovely. It gives so much character to the room. I’ve been reading the progress for a while now and couldn’t resist a comment. Love interior design stuff. I’d put a fairly big mirror on the chimney breast.


Thank you. I will update the homes thread in general when I'm a bit further along. I just was feeling a bit down about it and I feel more comfortable in cat chat when unsure 

@Mrs Funkin @ewelsh .... green was always going to be the main colour in there


----------



## huckybuck

We’re home.
We got there just in time despite leaving early (traffic and weather wasn’t great). I don’t think I have ever seen so many people at a funeral - it took my breath away. The crematorium was overflowing - must have been 250+ people. 

Kevin’s coffin was blue. It was stunning. Everyone wore blue and white. There was a “blues” floral tribute and a football. His music was ELO and UB40 (proud brummie that he was). It was streamed so Aunty P could watch from Spain. And a coach had bought all his old friends down from Birmingham. 

It was incredible how popular he was and how many lives he had touched. I don’t think I realised.

It was such a lovely service and a proper celebration of his life. The saddest part though is that his Mum (my Aunty Eileen) has dementia. She flits between being all there and not. It was hard to watch her realise it was her son we were there for and then a while later have forgotten. 

We went to the pub just for an an hour afterwards then set off home. 

We very nearly popped in on Lymorelynn, Charity and Mrs Funkin as I reckon we were only up the road lol!! But it was Friday afternoon and we had to hit the M25!

After dinner and a few drinks Mum finally got the hint I was absolutely shattered and has gone up to watch TV in bed. Only the morning to get through now.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I’m so glad it all went well @huckybuck it sounds like Kevin was a very loved man. Grit your teeth for the morning now, you will soon have your house back xx

P.S. you’d have been very welcome pop in xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Morning from an overcast seaside. Small boy woke husband about 5:45 - I didn’t wake then as I’d only just gone to sleep after waking at 4am. I was fighting to get to sleep and couldn’t. Eventually I properly woke just before 7…as the small boy wanted his medications and breakfast. He actually ate through the night again, thank goodness.

My arm feels a lot better but it’s still not right. I’m going to try to do my usual run this morning but I don’t know how it will feel moving backwards and forwards. Then later it’s the annual Fun on the Prom event. It’s not been on the past couple of years, obviously, and as I’m not volunteering this year I’m going to go later and watch the fireworks I think.

I’m so sad that my week off is nearly over. I’ve been totally wiped by this bite and my arm so I’ve barely done anything. On the plus side, I’ve got two weeks at work, then another week off, so I shall aim for more things being done that week.

The other thing I have to do is choose my fabrics for my dressmaking course. We got the email yesterday about what we need to buy. I went to the only fabric shop nearby on Tuesday but there was nothing that caught my eye, so I’m going to have to run the gauntlet and buy online! The place I’m doing the course has fabric too but it’s a more faffy place to get to - though it’s near the cat rescue so I can drop off all the unwanted chicken flavoured food  It starts in mid September.

Have a lovely weekend everybody.


----------



## Charity

Good morning, cloudy but warm today.

@huckybuck, what a lovely description of Kevin's funeral, it sounds amazing. Very sad for his Mum but perhaps a blessing she won't remember she has lost her son. 

I made the mistake last night of playing a game online when I went to bed. I usually have a rule not to look at my tablet before bed but I was playing some music and happened to see this quiz about what is your brain age so I just had to do it. I thought there would be about 20 questions but there must have been about 50 and I was still at it after midnight.....big mistake. My brain feels like its done a marathon this morning. Anyway, my brain age is 64, not as good as I would have liked but at least its in the right direction. 😊

No news from the decorator with a quote, I know he's a busy man but I wish he'd hurry up. 

Oh yes, nearly forgot. Last night I was sat in the kitchen with Purdey and got up and walked to the other side of the room to get Bunty and Toppy's supper. It wasn't until I'd done it that I turned round and there on the floor watching me was a whopping great spider who I had just walked within about a foot of. Yikes! 😬 I crept out of the room as I didn't want him doing a runner and called my OH. He ambled out a few minutes later. 🙄Thankfully, he was still sat there and despatched into next door's garden where all my undesirables go. 

OH is hoping to mend the tumble drier today. 

I'm stumbling out on my dog walk in a minute then I'll find some jobs to do.

@ewelsh, hope you had a stressless night and Libby has been OK.

Have a good Caturday all 😺


----------



## Ali71

Good Morning from sunny and fresh Norfolk. A very late night for us early risers but the theatre show was brilliant and the others felt the same. It’s so nice I should be out there doing something but the furthest I’ve got so far is the utility room to put the first washing on. Maybe later! OH is working this morning so I’m enjoying the solitude for a while

A weekend of pottering and relaxing now for us 😊
I hope you all have an enjoyable Saturday x


----------



## lymorelynn

Good morning all.
I'm glad the funeral went well @huckybuck . He must have been so well loved by everyone. You would have been more than welcome to drop in - where were you?
Getting ready for our BBQ this morning, though it will be a much smaller affair than usual. I am so pleased that our daughter-in-law is coming with our youngest grandchild, without my son and their elder daughter. She suffered so much with very severe post natal anxiety that a couple of years ago she wouldn't even come into the house 😞 Such a big step for her to come on her own.
I've come down to two very large spider corpses in the past few days @Charity - the girls must have killed them but they won't eat them 😮 I can't even remove them when they're dead 😂 Mr. L had to get rid of one and the other went up the hoover 🙄 
Hope all of the furry members are doing okay this morning and everyone has a good day x


----------



## huckybuck

Morning all. 
Still here but counting down to peace and quiet.
I’m on cat sitting duties today - Drs next door have Pixie and Pepsi - lovely friendly cats who were waiting for their breakfast this morning. 

They are back Sunday so it’s not too long. I did laugh when I went in as they have a note on their fridge door that’s almost identical to the one that’s on ours!!! Shut the door properly. So it looks like their seal has gone at exactly the same time ours has! 

Right eggs for breakfast and then hopefully a relaxing day to follow. It was a lot of driving yesterday and it does take it out of me now.

Have a lovely day.


----------



## huckybuck

@lymorelynn and @Mrs Funkin it was Worthing Crematorium and the Shoreham on Sea. Mind you I would never have imposed Mum on either of you - you would never speak to me again!


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Good Morning  
Nice and bright here but not too hot this morning  Sitting here typing this whilst waiting for my back to calm down before I go food shopping and drop off two large bags of "stuff" at one of the charity shops - not my "stuff" but one of my neighbours - don't know how it's come about but I seem to have become the unofficial drop off point for charity donations 

Did get my freezer defrosted yesterday - hooray. Despite it being at least 9 months since I last did it, it only took 2 hours and I did manage a fair bit of deadheading/cutting back in the garden  Only job I didn't get done was the ironing but that can wait till next week !!

@huckybuck hope you manage to have nice long rest this afternoon (after Mum has gone home !)
@Mrs Funkin hope you can get some fabric you like - do you know what your first project will be on the sewing course yet ?


----------



## GingerNinja

Good morning folk 

It is much less muggy this morning, such a relief! Have a load of washing in and more to do later but will enjoy a lazy morning I think.... I have already cleaned the shower room so do not feel lazy doing nothing for a few hours 

I have housework to do but may try to do some weeding as I think today will be the coolest of the weekend. I spent faaaaar too long on the internet yesterday looking at tiles and hearths and how to do it. I have ordered my stove (it had better be as good as it looks) and a fake pipe to finish it off on top.

I don't take my phone to bed so when I checked it and saw two missed calls from my son after midnight, my stomach flipped and I felt immediately sick  it was his 28th birthday yesterday and I knew he was going out and thought that something had gone terribly wrong! I have spoken to him and he says it was a mistake (not sure I believe him) but he sounds and assures me he is okay (he has bipolar) but you would not believe how much I worry about him 

I am glad that the funeral was okay @huckybuck, it sounds like a lovely send off.

@Mrs Funkin I love fabric! I bet that you will love the course 
@Charity well done on the brain test. I think if I did one, it might come back with "what brain?" 
@Bertie'sMum good work defrosting the freezer. My fridge freezer has starting making the loudest humming noise on Thursday so I have pulled it out and hoover dust off the vent thingys but it doesn't seem to have helped. I can't remember how old it is but really cannot afford to get a new one, and I love it, so will have to see if I can find a repair man to come and look at it.

I'm off to watch Saturday Kitchen, have a lovely day xx


----------



## ewelsh

Good mid morning

@huckybuck your uncle Kevin was obviously a much loved and respected man, what a comfort for the family to have such a turn out. Glad your Mum was tolerable xx

@Charity so your brain is 64yrs which at that time of night is very good, I bet if you did it again you would be in the 50’s
Had to laugh at the spider, especially it being disposed of next door 😂 

@GingerNinja your new stove sounds lovely, can’t wait to see the end result. Glad your son is ok

@Bertie'sMum well done defrosting, horrible job that. X

@lymorelynn have a great BBQ with your family, its lovely your DIL has turned a corner after being in a dark place, shows she feels comfortable and safe with you. 

@Ali71 glad your theatre was fun, I love a live show or gig. Hows the frizz today 😂

@Mrs Funkin damn insect bites can be really draining if your sensitive to them, I am the same always clutching my epipen, good for you joining a dressmaking course, you will be good at that. I can see Oscar Woo wearing a smart waistcoat lined in silk of course 😂I find fabric on line now really good, you will have lots of choice. Do you know what your first project is? If your after a good cotton have a look at Peony & Sage their cotton is lovely.


Not much on for me today, still in hiding with this black eye 😳. have a lovely day everyone xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

huckybuck said:


> @lymorelynn and @Mrs Funkin it was Worthing Crematorium and the Shoreham on Sea. Mind you I would never have imposed Mum on either of you - you would never speak to me again!


I work at Worthing Hospital and have done several home births in Shoreham - so near and yet so far xxx


----------



## Linda Weasel

Mrs Funkin said:


> Morning from an overcast seaside. Small boy woke husband about 5:45 - I didn’t wake then as I’d only just gone to sleep after waking at 4am. I was fighting to get to sleep and couldn’t. Eventually I properly woke just before 7…as the small boy wanted his medications and breakfast. He actually ate through the night again, thank goodness.
> 
> My arm feels a lot better but it’s still not right. I’m going to try to do my usual run this morning but I don’t know how it will feel moving backwards and forwards. Then later it’s the annual Fun on the Prom event. It’s not been on the past couple of years, obviously, and as I’m not volunteering this year I’m going to go later and watch the fireworks I think.
> 
> I’m so sad that my week off is nearly over. I’ve been totally wiped by this bite and my arm so I’ve barely done anything. On the plus side, I’ve got two weeks at work, then another week off, so I shall aim for more things being done that week.
> 
> The other thing I have to do is choose my fabrics for my dressmaking course. We got the email yesterday about what we need to buy. I went to the only fabric shop nearby on Tuesday but there was nothing that caught my eye, so I’m going to have to run the gauntlet and buy online! The place I’m doing the course has fabric too but it’s a more faffy place to get to - though it’s near the cat rescue so I can drop off all the unwanted chicken flavoured food  It starts in mid September.
> 
> Have a lovely weekend everybody.


Have a look at Terry’s Fabrics online. Not sure if they do dress making type fabric, but if they do then they send out samples and are really fast.


----------



## Linda Weasel

This fridge seal thing: Mine’s gone, and so has my daughter’s. I read online about putting Vaseline on it so I tried it and it’s improved slightly but not a lot. It also said on line that they stop working if they dry out (usually with age) but maybe the exceptional weather had an effect?


----------



## SbanR

@ewelsh was it heaving at your vets when you went yesterday?
What did they think/say when you walked in with your black eye?  😸


----------



## ewelsh

SbanR said:


> @ewelsh was it heaving at your vets when you went yesterday?
> What did they think/say when you walked in with your black eye?  😸



The vets squeezed me in, well I am their best customer 🙄 I wore the biggest sunglasses I could find in my step daughter bedroom, move over Kim Kardashian, but i bet she doesn’t wear shorts and crocs 😂


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Cor, very gloomy here this morning. Grey skies in full effect!

Small boy had such a great day with food yesterday, it was a delight. He even sat with us last night, which he hasn’t done in ages. Then he woke us at about 5:20 as he didn’t want the food he had perfectly happily eaten overnight the night before. Oh Oscar Woo. 

I can hardly believe it but three years ago today my mother in law died. It was one of the most painful experiences of my life. It also means it’s three years since Oscar started to manifest signs of illness. My diary from that time is days and days of “hospital meeting” “vet” “mother review” “vet”…etc. When you’re in it you just get on, don’t you? Only looking back do you realise why you felt so wiped.

I was lulled by my arm into thinking it was better, it’s troubled me all night long, so I’ve had a very disturbed sleep.

I think today I’m going to go through my freezers and figure out what needs using first and what I need. We’ve got visitors again this coming weekend, which I hope will be our last for a while!

Thanks for the fabric tips @ewelsh and @Linda Weasel - I can’t remember who asked what we were making on the dressmaking course. Well, we make a short sleeved top, then a dress and finally a stretch fabric top. I will be very very slow though I think. I’m not a visual learner unlike many people, so we shall see.

Have a pleasant Sunday everybody. Try to do something you love


----------



## Bertie'sMum

God Morning  
Currently grey skies here too MrsF but forecast to brighten up later before rain tomorrow - so must get laundry done and out to dry this morning !!

Truly nothing doing on the cards here today except a quick visit to Holland & Barratt in the high street to stock up on the supplements I take regularly. Busy next week though - telephone consultation with my Diabetes Nurse on Monday; gardener (fingers crossed) on Tuesday; dentist on Wednesday and charity shop on Thursday. Plus, hopefully, the long awaited fan unit for my car is due in next week so will have to sort out a date for that to be fitted.

Hope everyone has a lovely day


----------



## Ali71

Good Morning everyone
Bright and sunny here in Norfolk although a bit on the fresh side.. had a restless night (worrying about a friend and various other things, I am a champion overthinker!), so was awake before Milo started tapdancing. Fortunately after feeding them I went back to sleep until 6.15.

Sundays are usually a pottering and relaxing kind of day but as I need to drive 20 odd miles to see said friend I'm going to make a trip of it and do gym etc en route. I may even get to B&M, I know how to live 😂 I keep thinking I can make up for it next weekend as we'll have an extra day off (hope I don't jinx that now).

@Mrs Funkin I'm sorry to hear about your MIL and of course you will be reflective on the anniversary. It sounds like a very stressful and sad time but you are right, when it's all going on you just cope with whatever is thrown at you on a daily basis. What a shame your arm is playing you up though, as if you need anything else to disrupt sleep 

The boys were a bit picky yesterday too, so I just rotated something else in and they were soon back on track. The sprinkles did help on one occasion though 

Enjoy your day @Bertie'sMum, nice to go and have a mooch round the shops. You've got a busy old week coming up!

Have a wonderful Sunday you lovely people xx


----------



## Cully

Good morning everyone, sorry I've been AWOL, I seem to have missed so much.
Wonderful rainfall last week which we residents welcomed.
Unfortunately it caused the sewers beneath us to overflow and spill out flooding the carpark. It wasn't cleaned up for two days so it affected everything here.
Nice to realise we've been living on top of a lake of  for months!
It's drying out now but still smells, so I won't be encouraging visitors.
@ewelsh ,hope the shiner is feeling better. How's Libby's ear, and well done with her ear drops. Cleavages have their uses don't they. I once kept a baby guinea pig in mine🐹!

Your poor arm @Mrs Funkin I hope it's feeling much better soon. Maybe you can get it checked when you're back at work.

Sorry @Charity but I did have a chuckle about your eight legged friend. I think you should keep a large glass and card in every room from now on. Just in case.

So many of you are defrosting freezers, I really should do mine. Although it would help if DS wouldn't leave the door open while he faffs around in there. If it was big enough I'd push him in!!
Have a lovely Sunday everyone and hope the weather is to your liking today.


----------



## GingerNinja

Good morning.

Not a cloud in the sky here, I really do hope we get some rain tomorrow!
I will need to water the young plants today and change the beds. Mum's coming tomorrow for one night as I'm off work so more cleaning to do today. I only managed a couple of hours yesterday then couldn't stand any longer.

My fake stove pipe arrived yesterday, I hope it looks okay Insitu and you don't notice that it's plastic! I think it'll be okay as not much will be visible and I'm planning to paint the inside of the chimney opening a darker colour I think.

I've left a message for a local appliance repair man to have a look at my fridge freezer so hope he'll come back to me next week. It really is driving me mad with the loud humming 🤪

@Cully drain smell is awful... the drains at my last house were awful and we regularly had problems. It is not nice 🤢 I hope that the smell goes soon.

Have a lovely Sunday!


----------



## huckybuck

Morning all! 
Slept like a log last night and woke up in the fireplace. 

It looks like a warm one this morning so will need to water the garden again. I realised yesterday all my new plants were wilting as we still haven’t had anywhere near enough rain.

I’ve done my neighbourhood duty feeding next door’s cats (taken them two of the kids stinky mousies to play with) but no idea what time they’ll be back so need to keep an eye out. 

Mr HB is off to golf so its a lovely relaxing afternoon for me.

@Mrs Funkin try putting a pillow under the bad arm tonight (it should help a bit). 

Have a stress free Sunday everyone.


----------



## huckybuck

Pepsi and Pixie.


----------



## ewelsh

Morning
bright and sunny here. Libby came to bed with me last night, I felt her jumping around in the night then to my surprise I woke to a huge dead spider on the other pillow…. How nice 🙄 

Not much on today apart from cleaning the insides of my windows, hate that job, I have lots little window panes so takes ages. Then I must assemble the new bed in the barn.


@Cully how awful where was environmental agency? I have a really strong sense of smell so I would really struggle with that, when we have our septic tank cleaned out I have to disappear for the day. I hope it passes very very quickly.

@GingerNinja yes painting dark inside the fire is a lovely idea.

@Ali71 had to laugh at Milo tap dancing, I can almost imagine it with his little tap shoes on 😂 have a lovely day with your friend x I went to B&M a while back, I had no idea how good that place is and came out with stuff I didn’t actually need 😂 my best buy was a container for the fridge with a handle on it to glide out, very clever little thing. 


@Bertie'sMum happy shopping and wishing you a calm afternoon before your very busy week ahead.

@Charity well what paint sample colour did you go for?

@lymorelynn how was your family BBQ any lemon drizzle cake left?

@Mrs Funkin oh lovely a nice cotton blouse, maybe you can copy your work one but in cotton, which will be much cooler, sounds a fun course. I am a visual learner for sure, in our crochet classes I video my teacher so I can remember later 😂 hope your arm improves

@huckybuck Pepsi and pixie look cute and super friendly, enjoy your quiet day, they are the best days for sure. 

Have a good day everyone xx


----------



## Charity

Good morning, its gloomy here too and very still. 

Pulled the curtains back this morning and the first thing I saw was a little black cat sitting on our fence at the bottom of the garden. He'/she's a mini version of Bunty. Sometimes, we'll call her she, sits in the jungle next door looking at Toppy through the trellis. While they were having their breakfast I went out and as soon as she saw me she was away. That's how I like it, some others just sit there and stare at you as if to say 'who's going to make me'. 😸

I thought I had sussed the bookcase/TV unit issue yesterday after trawling through loads of websites. I found how to get the exact one from Cotswold (love their furniture) which is in the picture I showed on this thread, only to then realise our TV is literally 2 cms bigger than the width of the bookcase.  Back to the drawing board today.

My OH managed to put a new latch on the tumble drier but then couldn't get the fiddly spring to attach as its too strong to do manually and he hasn't got the right tool so he chucked it in the cupboard in disgust.  

Last night I watched Jumanji 2, one of my favourite films. I love Dwayne Johnson and Kevin Hart. 

@Mrs Funkin, sorry your arm is still bothering you. I find it hard to read diaries with past sad or tragic events in them, it brings everything to the surface again.
@Cully, sympathies about your smelly predicament, nothing worse. I have spider kits in every room believe me. 
@Ali71, hope your friend is OK and the rest of day is enjoyable
@Bertie's Mum and @GingerNinja, busy week ahead for you 
@huckybuck, what lovely cats, not that there is one that isn't. Hope you have a relaxing day doing your own thing.
@ewelsh, not decided on paint yet. Well done Libby for getting rid of the you-know-what on the pillow 😬

Hope everyone has a nice day.


----------



## lymorelynn

Good afternoon
Just finished tidying up after yesterday's lovely afternoon. The bbq is clean and put away and toys are back in the cupboard. My daughter-in-law and little one stayed the night, which was extra special. I got to read lots of bedtime stories including Hairy Mclairy 😂
My youngest son and girlfriend also stayed and they've gone off on a bike ride over the forest before driving back to London after lunch.
Hope everyone has a lovely Sunday


----------



## Cully

ewelsh said:


> @Cully how awful where was environmental agency? I have a really strong sense of smell so I would really struggle with that, when we have our septic tank cleaned out I have to disappear for the day. I hope it passes very very quickly


Council property, so they take their time, sigh! Fortunately Dynorod came on Friday (2 days later) for another job and dealt with the overflow/flood too. Although the residue was cleaned up with a jet hose and detergent there's still remnants of loo paper left stuck to the floor. I suppose that will eventually be flushed away with any rainfall. Pun intended.
Not quite so smelly now.
Local cats walked round it to avoid contact. Local dogs rolled in it.
Now tell me who is the smarter???




Charity said:


> thought I had sussed the bookcase/TV unit issue yesterday after trawling through loads of websites. I found how to get the exact one from Cotswold (love their furniture) which is in the picture I showed on this thread, only to then realise our TV is literally 2 cms bigger than the width of the bookcase.  Back to the drawing board today.


I also suffer regularly from '2 inches too high, half inch too small' syndrome too. Whether it's trying to reach the top shelf or trying to slide a piece of furniture into a small gap etc, so I understand the frustration.
The other day I bought a family size box of mushrooms just to get the box which was the perfect size for my cat grass🙄
Hope you manage to find something to fit soon.


----------



## Charity

Cully said:


> Council property, so they take their time, sigh! Fortunately Dynorod came on Friday (2 days later) for another job and dealt with the overflow/flood too. Although the residue was cleaned up with a jet hose and detergent there's still remnants of loo paper left stuck to the floor. I suppose that will eventually be flushed away with any rainfall. Pun intended.
> Not quite so smelly now.
> Local cats walked round it to avoid contact. Local dogs rolled in it.
> Now tell me who is the smarter???
> 
> 
> 
> I also suffer regularly from '2 inches too high, half inch too small' syndrome too. Whether it's trying to reach the top shelf or trying to slide a piece of furniture into a small gap etc, so I understand the frustration.
> The other day I bought a family size box of mushrooms just to get the box which was the perfect size for my cat grass🙄
> Hope you manage to find something to fit soon.


OH has managed to find a cabinet maker not far away and he has lovely things on his website, including exactly what I'm looking for, so we will go and have a look at his showroom this week.  It was driving me mad keep looking at nice things online which then turned out to not fit.


----------



## Minuscule

Good afternoon,

I thought I'd come and say hello, I haven't posted on the forum for so long but I should have! It is so nice here!

Since last time I posted, many things have happened of course but this weekend I didn't do much... I have mainly slept and played Zelda Breath of the Wild (and worried, if you remember me then you might remember it's a daily activity for me).


----------



## ewelsh

Minuscule said:


> Good afternoon,
> 
> I thought I'd come and say hello, I haven't posted on the forum for so long but I should have! It is so nice here!
> 
> Since last time I posted, many things have happened of course but this weekend I didn't do much... I have mainly slept and played Zelda Breath of the Wild (and worried, if you remember me then you might remember it's a daily activity for me).



Oh hello, lovely to hear from you, how are you and your little cat now? Are you more settled in your home now?


----------



## Minuscule

Lovely to hear from you too ewelsh! How are you?

We're ok although I have many worries and atm Ren is involved with one of them (a strange patch with less hair on his paw, I posted about it and can't stop thinking about it... will have to go to the vet soon I guess).

Other than that, I was kind of settled although I never really settled in Lyon to be honest. From the first lockdown, I struggled being in my flat, my job was hell and so I decided to leave when there was a redundancy plan.
I studied to become a teacher and then changed my plans again, I should start an apprenticeship in October if all goes well (something to do with pedagogy though, so this teacher thing was not all for nothing even if it's for the industry). I moved to my parents' as well when I was made redundant and unfortunately, I'll have to stay here until I finish uni (I left it 10 years ago so it's funny to write that!).
That's my last 2-3 years summed up in a paragraph🤭


----------



## GingerNinja

Nice to hear from you @Minuscule 
You have been busy!


----------



## GingerNinja

That's great @Charity I was going to suggest getting a quote to get something bespoke. It often doesn't work out that much more than shop bought and much better quality!


----------



## huckybuck

Hi @Minuscule lovely to see you back. I was away for a while too but now it feels like I’ve never been away lol!


----------



## Willow_Warren

How is it Monday already! 
I’m tired, up and half dressed. I’d like say ready for work but I’m really not!!

Anyhow better continue getting on!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Morning, it’s sunny (kind of) but feels a little autumnal.

The small boy didn’t make a squeak until 6:09, I had been awake since 5:45 waiting for movement from either male in the house!

Another simply shocking night, woke up way too much. Feel bleurgh. Might have to go back to sleep at this rate…or at the very least have an afternoon nap. I’ve three days at work this week and then we have visitors, so by this time next week I’ll be

Spent an hour last night looking at head pieces for a Great Gatsby themed party we’ve been invited to. I really don’t like fancy dress…and I really don’t like having to buy stuff never to be used again. I’m going to wear a sequinned shift dress I bought three years ago for the festive season. Nobody will be looking at me anyway. I have got a black Bob wig but can’t stand the thought of it all itchy!

Right, time for the boy’s medications and breakfast. I’m very happy he didn’t disturb us until gone 6am, it’s good for husband, who sleeps very lightly.

Have a nice day, all.


----------



## Charity

Good morning. It's overcast here again, not sure if we'll get any sun today.

I kept waking up and tossing and turning last night so not feeling very energetic at the moment. Hopefully a cuppa will revive me.

Going to see a friend this morning as it's her birthday tomorrow., haven't seen for her a little while as her partner has been unwell.

Can you believe Purdey has hurt another paw! I think its likely her dewclaw but OH said when he took her out she was running about and then limping and when I touched it she yelped. I'm rather worried about her other one as well as it certainly isn't going away. Oh dear, these pets.  

I've got to arrange for them all to have their annual jabs this week.

@Mrs Funkin, I hope we'll see you in your lovely dress.

Happy Monday all (is anyone ever happy on a Monday?)


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh Purdey  I hope it’s not too sore, will your mum have to take you to the vet again? Are you trying to spend all her money on sore paws? Poor little girl


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Good Morning 

Sunny morning but rain due later - hopefully !!

Bad night for me too  Too hot again and then was wide awake at 2 needing the bathroom and a cup of tea ! Read for a while and finally dropped off around 4. Managed to stay there till 6.30 and then gave up and got up.

Just a telephone conversation with my Diabetes Nurse this morning and then will try to summon up enough energy to do two weeks worth of ironing this afternoon !

Managed to ruin my towelling bath robe yesterday morning  Beware Cillit Bang Black Mould Cleaner is mostly bleach ! I cleaned around the bath sealant and my sleeve must have brushed against where I was treating so now I have one sleeve that is pink with a 3 inch white cuff Must search Amazon for a replacement !

@Charity can you get their jabs done early this week ? Then your vet can check out Purdey's paws during just the one visit.



Mrs Funkin said:


> Spent an hour last night looking at head pieces for a Great Gatsby themed party


You only really need a headband - perhaps you have something suitable in your sewing stash; maybe some sparkly ribbon ?


Minuscule said:


> I thought I'd come and say hello, I haven't posted on the forum for so long but I should have! It is so nice here!


Welcome back


----------



## GingerNinja

Good morning.

Sunny here and the four hours of between 50-70% chance of rain is now one hour of 30% chance  It changes by the hour so really hoping for more!

I'm going to see my aunt with my mum this afternoon, I might see if we can take her out somewhere. Popping to the farm shop this morning to get a couple of their lovely pork chops for dinner 😋

Oh purdey what are you up to! You are going to bankrupt your mum. I hope your foot feels better soon.

@Mrs Funkin I will nab a feather from one of the peacocks if I see them then you can just stick it in your headband  and voila!

Have a lovely day and if you see rain send it to me please!


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Chaos here - got a decorator coming today so everything is all topsy turvy. Barney is baffled as we have shifted everything round. Hes going to be stuck in the spare room with me today - hopefully he is on his best behaviour!


----------



## Minuscule

Morning!

It is sunny here but thankfully it's also windy so it's not suffocating. I am not looking forward to a less windy weather soon, as it feels so hot without it.
My mum invited a friend of hers for lunch and later in the afternoon I might go with her to see a huge garden with many different trees as another friend of hers asked her many times to visit this garden they are taking care of in the absence of its owner.

Ren's paw is the same, I am trying to keep calm. I should also arrange his annual jabs. It's due mid-october but I wonder whether I should do it earlier so I don't have this worry when I start uni (and I can show his leg to the vet at the same time, it's too stressful to take him several times, he's got worse and worse with vets!).

I am also meant to arrange my car service but I can't be bothered (although it's due and overdue!!).


----------



## Ali71

Morning  
I think the darker mornings are having an effect as Milo isn't stirring until 3.30.... a veritable lie in!! Lets have a Wooo 😶 He did come and have a lovely snuggle on my lap afterwards though which made up for it.
Russell Hobbs is on duty today, he's making us a nice spicy spag bol, had a lovely bike ride this morning as I needed to wake up a bit. Definitely starting to feel a little bit autumnal out there.

@Charity I'm sorry to hear our darling Purdey has a different sore foot! You're going to have your own parking space there soon  Hope you enjoy your catch up with your friend.
@Mrs Funkin it's like jet lag that feeling!! Have a nap if you can, you will sleep later too. What about something like this for your 20s party?









1920s Headband Vintage Bridal Great Gatsby Flapper Party Headpiece Accessories | eBay


This headband glistens and sparkles and takes you back to the roaring 20's. Headband Width: 0.5cm. 1x Headband. Keep your Headband Shining In order to avoid accumulating. Materials: Elastic Ribbon, Imitation Pearls,Crystals and Zinc Alloy.



www.ebay.co.uk





@Bertie'sMum whoops! Does it show if you roll the sleeves up? Hope you get stuck into the ironing ok x
@GingerNinja enjoy your jaunt out, I don't think we'll get any rain  
@BarneyBobCat hope your assistant for the day is on his best behaviour!
@Minuscule Good Morning, have a lovely day!


----------



## ewelsh

Morning


Well I slept like a log, so much so I woke around 3am still sat up in bed light on with my reading glasses on 😂 then I smiled to myself as I snuggled down and drifted off till 7.30 so I am feeling great, but look awful, how does that work….

I have a list of jobs to do, there‘s so many I dont know which to do first…..may be another coffee will help.

@BarneyBobCat do you really expect Barney to be good when you need him to be good? Really? 😂 Good luck with decorators.
@Mrs Funkin ooohhh I love a fancy dress, Flapper is what I would do too, as the others have said stick a feather in a sequined Alice band. Hope work flys by for you xxx

@Charity what is Purdey on 🙄 she really should have been called Scooby doo, must admit every one of my girls have ripped or caught a due claw they are a damn nuisance, try and bandage it up till you get to the vets. Poor Purdey. Have a good time at your friends xxxx

@Minuscule wow that is a busy time with so many changes, I think its good to be back with your parents for a little calmness and stability. Can you send a photo of REN’s paw to the vets explaining he gets too stressed with car journeys. 

@Bertie'sMum what a shame. Hope call with diabetes nurse goes well, I have ironing to do too.

@Ali71 goodness me you are organized, I know what you mean about Autumn, I can feel a change in the air plus the leaves on the trees look tired.


Have a lovely day everyone xxx


----------



## Cully

Good Morning. New week so just hoping this one isn't as dramatic as the last one.
Bloomin' council gardeners disturbed my lovely xtra half hour before getting up with their smelly mowers. Ugh! Can't understand why they need to cut brown grass. 
I went out last night and pulled out all the grass with darts I could find after reading so many stories of seeds in ears, paws and noses. Glad I did now as the mower might have spread them.
Sunny here atm but quite cool.
C'mon rain.

@BarneyBobCat ,hope your decorating goes well.
Moo loves it when I move things around as it usually involves boxes and lots of places to hide. She fetches pal Sooty in to play hide and pounce. It's very amusing but adds hours to the job in hand.
Hope you've got plenty in your spare room to entertain you both  .

@GingerNinja ,have a lovely visit with your Aunt and manage to find somewhere nice to take her.
I promise if we have any rain I'll try and send some over to you⛈🌨.

@Bertie'sMum ,ooh I hate using bleach as I always seem to splash myself, even though I protect my clothes. It's especially annoying when it's nice clothing you've ruined. You should be able to find a nice replacement. Can you remember where you got it from?
Fingers crossed all goes well with the chat with your diabetes nurse. Are you waiting for results?
Good luck with your ironing mountain. Creases in clothes are the devil's work imo .

@Charity ,oh Purdey, what are we going to do with you?
What do you reckon, another vet trip. Or will you try and bring the jabs forward and kill two birds..etc?
Have a nice time with your friend. It'll be a break from 'reality' for a few hours hopefully.

@Mrs Funkin , how's your arm today. Fingers crossed it's much better.
Oh please send us a pic of you in your Gatsby garb. I agree about not wanting to buy clothes you won't use again, such a waste. What about a mooch in charity shops!

So many people not sleeping well atm, it's an epidemic. Maybe it's something to do with the erratic weather!!!
Right, gardeners gone so can open the windows and take my earplugs out.
Misty is lying fast asleep in a sunbeam she's found. Looks like a black and white puddle on the floor, so I'll use her as my excuse not to do any housework just yet. I think I could manage a coffee though without disturbing her.
Have a super day everyone, whatever you're up to. xx


----------



## huckybuck

Morning all! 
Is it a tad cooler this morning????? Still a lovely day but definitely feels fresher.

I had a glass of wine last night and I just don’t sleep as well (even having only one) so could do with an extra coffee this morning.

I also felt my back “go” during Huck’s bedtime massage last night. Hoping once I get moving it will release a bit as I’d like to try to have a game of golf this week.

Today is a job day - returning a load of golf stuff I bought that’s too small for me (forgot to order a size up now I’ve put weight on 😱) then I might call in at the garden centre to pick up some plant food.

@Mrs Funkin I love fancy dress and would enjoy the Gatsby theme. I reckon the next cat chat get together might have to be fancy dress 🤣


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Cully said:


> @Bertie'sMum ,ooh I hate using bleach as I always seem to splash myself, even though I protect my clothes. It's especially annoying when it's nice clothing you've ruined. You should be able to find a nice replacement. Can you remember where you got it from?
> Fingers crossed all goes well with the chat with your diabetes nurse. Are you waiting for results?
> Good luck with your ironing mountain. Creases in clothes are the devil's work imo .


Yes, it came from Amazon and they still stock the same one - can't make up my mind whether to have pink again or another colour - pink is full price but the yellow or pale blue is reduced !

Had results of last blood test when I saw her a couple of weeks ago - they were too high  so she changed my meds and gave me a new blood glucose monitor; today I have to report on my readings for the last 2 weeks. They are down quite a bit so expecting to stay on the new meds for a while, at least until my next review in 6 months time.


----------



## Minuscule

@ewelsh I already did, he advised to disinfect it and keep an eye on it. Nothing has changed really but I can't look properly because he won't let me (Ren is a nightmare to look after and that's part of my worries...) so I don't know if it's improving or not, all I can see is that it still looks the same to me at the moment. Even just to disinfect it, I have to trick him with premium meat and even that, he doesn't really let me do it while he eats. I worry about ringworm (I have a contamination OCD/phobia so obviously, that's the kind of stuff that make me go crazy) but he said it rarely starts on the paw so I shouldn't panic.


----------



## ewelsh

Minuscule said:


> @ewelsh I already did, he advised to disinfect it and keep an eye on it. Nothing has changed really but I can't look properly because he won't let me (Ren is a nightmare to look after and that's part of my worries...) so I don't know if it's improving or not, all I can see is that it still looks the same to me at the moment. Even just to disinfect it, I have to trick him with premium meat and even that, he doesn't really let me do it while he eats. I worry about ringworm (I have a contamination OCD/phobia so obviously, that's the kind of stuff that make me go crazy) but he said it rarely starts on the paw so I shouldn't panic.



It doesn’t sound like ringworm to me but I am not a vet. If its no worse then I think you can relax. Some times these skin thing flare up and then sudden disappear. Can we all see a photo, someone may know and help you out a bit.


----------



## Minuscule

ewelsh said:


> It doesn’t sound like ringworm to me but I am not a vet. If its no worse then I think you can relax. Some times these skin thing flare up and then sudden disappear. Can we all see a photo, someone may know and help you out a bit.


Yes sure, here's a picture attached. Not sure it's the best place to post, let me know if I should remove it from this topic.
Most of the time, I make my life impossible for nothing. He's not bothered by it at all... he's been out for 20 mins in the evening these last two months, he sometimes jumps in trees and stuff, but on an old pictures from the 10th of August I can see something tiny in his fur (that I didn't notice back then) and now that's how it's been since Thursday.


----------



## ewelsh

I have no idea! Anyone else?

Logically, he is a young cat who is not bothered by it, its not swollen nor scabbed, he is not unwell, so I would relax and just observe. It could just be an old wound from climbing trees which is now healing and the fur has discoloured.


----------



## Minuscule

Thanks @ewelsh
It is odd! I am observing at the moment and will see if I need to show it to a vet but if someone had something like that before, I'd be interested to know what it could be indeed.

I supervise when he's out so I know what he does outside so I know he's not been in contact with other cats than my parents' ones, he's also been near a cactus and near a yucca...


----------



## Charity

Hallo @Minuscule, nice to hear from you again. Ren's paw is quite a puzzle, I'd be inclined to say he's caught it on something which has just taken the fur off or been nibbling at it. Doesn't look as if there is anything nasty there.

@Cully and @ewelsh, on the topic of paws, I've sent photos of Purdey's paw to the vets and am waiting for them to get back to me. 
😌









I'm going to arrange the jabs soon, Purdey's are a bit overdue but I was waiting for her to finish her antibiotics etc. Its time for Toppy to have a check up too though he's been doing OK with no problems as far as we know, touch wood. Frankly, I have to psyche myself up to go as I am so sick of the vets. There's hardly a week or fortnight we're not there for one thing or another. 😏 

I've just sent a message to my friend telling her we're not choosing her decorator friend which is a bit awkward. 😌

I've rung the cabinet maker man and left a message for him to phone back. Been to visit my friend and give her her birthday presents. Now I need to go and lie down in a dark room. ..oh no, its lunchtime, never mind., I'll just pig out instead. 😀


----------



## ewelsh

@Charity I am baffled over Purdey’s bump, get it out I say. Is her dew claw on the same paw? Of course its not 🙄 

You have had a busy morning haven't you. Glad your going with other decorator he sounds more professional but pricey. Good luck with cabinet maker x

Have a feast of naughty things for lunch, I think you deserve them. Chocolate rolls maybe 😃note I says rolls not roll.xx


----------



## huckybuck

@Charity Well I am going to put my neck out here (after the Holly experience) and say I wonder if it’s a bite or sting? It’s in a funny place to be her claw I would have thought and it looks like there might be a puncture wound too.


----------



## Minuscule

@Charity Thanks! I hope it's nothing nasty, I just had a look as he let me briefly and I couldn't see the scab I saw the other day so maybe it's on its way to recover. Poor Purdey! They must have spread the word to all have paw sores... Hopefully the vet gives you an answer very quick and it's nothing to worry about.


----------



## Charity

@huckybuck, she has two bad paws today. Her front one, I think she had pulled her dew claw while out, it seems OK as long as neither of us touches it which makes her yell. Her dew claws aren't normal, she's had trouble before, they stick out further than they should so its easy for her to pull them.😮

The lump is on the back foot, she's had it three weeks now and, the day I took her to the vets which was Friday I think when we'd finished the antibiotics, it was definitely going down but since then, up its come again. The vet didn't think it was a bite or sting because there was absolutely nothing visible when he first looked at it, it was just a very swollen paw. The red bit in the middle I think she did on our walk this morning as it wasn't there first thing. 🙄 Still waiting for someone to ring.

On the topic of the cabinet maker, spoken to them, and the chap is coming on Tuesday evening. 

@ewelsh, can you believe I forgot the chocolate rolls for lunch 😮 ...will go and get one immediately.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hmmmm. So this morning husband gets it into his head that for the children’s sports day at our Summer Fayre on Saturday he would like some beanbags. Each year it’s got bigger - we’ve now got wooden eggs, hula hoops, little cones…blah blah. Anyway, beanbags he says. They’d be easy to make he says. Oh they need to be beans in a liner, then in a case he says.

So I made some for him. I like them 










Oh! I also forgot that we caught the hedgehog on camera overnight drinking water from the little bowl we had left out for it


----------



## Cully

Mrs Funkin said:


> Hmmmm. So this morning husband gets it into his head that for the children’s sports day at our Summer Fayre on Saturday he would like some beanbags. Each year it’s got bigger - we’ve now got wooden eggs, hula hoops, little cones…blah blah. Anyway, beanbags he says. They’d be easy to make he says. Oh they need to be beans in a liner, then in a case he says.
> 
> So I made some for him. I like them
> 
> View attachment 576324
> 
> 
> Oh! I also forgot that we caught the hedgehog on camera overnight drinking water from the little bowl we had left out for it


They're just the job. I imagine he'll be delighted. Fingers crossed  .


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> Hallo @Minuscule, nice to hear from you again. Ren's paw is quite a puzzle, I'd be inclined to say he's caught it on something which has just taken the fur off or been nibbling at it. Doesn't look as if there is anything nasty there.
> 
> @Cully and @ewelsh, on the topic of paws, I've sent photos of Purdey's paw to the vets and am waiting for them to get back to me.
> 😌
> View attachment 576320
> 
> 
> I'm going to arrange the jabs soon, Purdey's are a bit overdue but I was waiting for her to finish her antibiotics etc. Its time for Toppy to have a check up too though he's been doing OK with no problems as far as we know, touch wood. Frankly, I have to psyche myself up to go as I am so sick of the vets. There's hardly a week or fortnight we're not there for one thing or another. 😏
> 
> I've just sent a message to my friend telling her we're not choosing her decorator friend which is a bit awkward. 😌
> 
> I've rung the cabinet maker man and left a message for him to phone back. Been to visit my friend and give her her birthday presents. Now I need to go and lie down in a dark room. ..oh no, its lunchtime, never mind., I'll just pig out instead. 😀


Aw poor girl, that looks sore. What's that sticky up twiggy bit on the left of the lump? Hope your vet rings soon and says it's nothing to worry about, so put your feet up and treat yourself.


----------



## huckybuck

I like a bean bag! No idea what to do with them but I like them.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

huckybuck said:


> I like a bean bag! No idea what to do with them but I like them.


Just don't let the cats near them  

I had a set of bean bag frogs in different sizes once that I made the mistake of leaving within easy reach of old Harrycat - came home to find the carpet full of beans  Luckily he hadn't ingested any of them !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Minuscule

@Mrs Funkin Nice bean bags, it reminds me I cleaned my mum's old sewing machine but I haven't made much progress - I want to make a lined tote bag and a pencil case (but actually, I can't because I don't have the right presser foot for zips), I bought some fabric for it but it feels like I can't be bothered anymore although I did like sewing when I tried.



Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh! I also forgot that we caught the hedgehog on camera overnight drinking water from the little bowl we had left out for it


Ooooh I too have hedgehogs! We feed them in the evening and they drink water from a bowl as well.


----------



## SbanR

huckybuck said:


> I like a bean bag! No idea what to do with them but I like them.


If it's big enough, it'll make a very comfortable cat bed!


----------



## Charity

Cully said:


> Aw poor girl, that looks sore. What's that sticky up twiggy bit on the left of the lump? Hope your vet rings soon and says it's nothing to worry about, so put your feet up and treat yourself.


Gosh @Cully, you've got good eyesight, I didn't even see it. I had to go and have a look, its just skin.

Nothing from the vets


----------



## BarneyBobCat

So far Barney is free from paint - he hasn't been too bad today but lord knows what we are going to do with him overnight


----------



## huckybuck

BarneyBobCat said:


> So far Barney is free from paint - he hasn't been too bad today but lord knows what we are going to do with him overnight


I have a window ledge with paw prints in it 😂


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Morning, another grey morning here, definitely feeling autumnal.

Typically, as I’m back at work today, Oscar didn’t wake us up but the alarm did! That never happens. I made the dinner for tonight yesterday, pork and apple casserole in the slow cooker, mashed the potatoes already too so will just need warming and the beans cooking when I get home. Chopped all my nails off last night too, which surely means the end of annual leave. Shoulder feeling okay I think, I’ll see how it reacts to a day at work I guess.

Right. Best get on and try to squeeze myself into my uniform!

Have a lovely day everyone.


----------



## urbantigers

A very quick good morning from me as I need to get started at work (sooner I start the sooner I can finish). I’ve read quickl but sorry if not up to date with what everyone is up to. I’ve also got Mosi on my lap so it’s 1 finger typing. Thank goodness for predictive text. Kito has been really good lately in the mornings. Yesterday I got up at 5.40 and he was still silent (Mosi was another matter. can’t seem to get them both behaving at same time) but today he was making up for lost time howling at 4.45 🙄 he’s in naughty mood today as he then climbed onto the kitchen cabinets and started playing with the cord on the kitchen blind. Mosi is in demanding mood - he has a special demanding meow but if that doesn’t work he huffs and puffs (literally) - a sort of snort of derision. I know I’ve really failed as a pet guardian when I’m snorted at.

im another who has been sleeping really badly so I’m very tired. At least it’s my last day alone at work as my colleague is back in tomorrow after a week off.


----------



## BarneyBobCat

We locked Barney in the bedroom with us overnight - and he was well behaved! Really can't believe it, he just cuddled up next to me all night. 

More painting today so hes going to be my PA once again - hopefully the good behaviour continues. I think we have at least two more days of this to go through.


----------



## Charity

Good morning. The weather is like a warm autumn at the moment, not much sun.

No news from the vet yesterday, I did ring late afternoon to see if they'd got my message and the receptionist said they had but it had been a manic day. This morning Purdey's 'cyst/ulcer' has burst where the fluid was and is weeping. She may have been licking it overnight.  Why do animals never have something simple..well, at least ours don't. I will ring again when they open.

Bunty's been sitting outside the kitchen window demanding her morning treats. She doesn't eat her breakfast but she wants treats! 🙄

I was going out for a coffee with a friend this morning but she's cancelled so, unless other things get in the way, I might go out and tend to my front garden which I keep saying I will do, then don't. 

@Mrs Funkin, can I come to dinner at yours tonight...yummy. Hope your day at work goes Ok and glad your shoulder feels better.
@urbantigers, sorry you've not slept, hope you manage to struggle through your day

Hope everyone's day goes as well as can be xx


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> Gosh @Cully, you've got good eyesight, I didn't even see it. I had to go and have a look, its just skin.
> 
> Nothing from the vets


I was curious so zoomed in.


----------



## Cully

urbantigers said:


> A very quick good morning from me as I need to get started at work (sooner I start the sooner I can finish). I’ve read quickl but sorry if not up to date with what everyone is up to. I’ve also got Mosi on my lap so it’s 1 finger typing. Thank goodness for predictive text. Kito has been really good lately in the mornings. Yesterday I got up at 5.40 and he was still silent (Mosi was another matter. can’t seem to get them both behaving at same time) but today he was making up for lost time howling at 4.45 🙄 he’s in naughty mood today as he then climbed onto the kitchen cabinets and started playing with the cord on the kitchen blind. Mosi is in demanding mood - he has a special demanding meow but if that doesn’t work he huffs and puffs (literally) - a sort of snort of derision. I know I’ve really failed as a pet guardian when I’m snorted at.
> 
> im another who has been sleeping really badly so I’m very tired. At least it’s my last day alone at work as my colleague is back in tomorrow after a week off.


Oh I'm the opposite about predictive text, it's nearly got me into trouble many times. I always have to carefully check anything before posting.
I've heard cat people talk about the huffing but never experienced it myself. Is it like when lions do it? Then again, I've never heard her purr😭
Moo just turns her back on me when I've upset her.
Hope your workday goes well xx


----------



## Cully

BarneyBobCat said:


> We locked Barney in the bedroom with us overnight - and he was well behaved! Really can't believe it, he just cuddled up next to me all night.
> 
> More painting today so hes going to be my PA once again - hopefully the good behaviour continues. I think we have at least two more days of this to go through.


Well done Barney. I think you should get extra treats for being such a good assistant. 70% treat increase should do, more if you remain paint free.
How did you manage it BBC, what have you got in there to entertain him? Or is it just having you all to himself he's enjoying?😻


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Good Morning  
Sun's coming through although still a bit hazy at the moment - still no rain on the horizon !

Gardener due this afternoon unless he cancels AGAIN !!! He's going to wish that he hadn't cancelled his last 3 visits when he sees the state of my garden and how much cutting back there is to do  

Had my conversation with my Diabetes Nurse yesterday and she's pleased with my BG readings over the last 2 weeks; so I'm staying on the new medication and have to have another blood test review in 3 months.



huckybuck said:


> I have a window ledge with paw prints in it 😂


I have old Harrycat's paw prints in the concrete from when my new patio was laid a few years back - a permanent reminder of my handsome boy 



Charity said:


> This morning Purdey's 'cyst/ulcer' has burst where the fluid was and is weeping.


 Hopefully now it's burst it won't be so sore and be more comfortable for Purdey


----------



## lymorelynn

Good morning
I had the most wonderful time yesterday afternoon, catching up with my old school friend ☺ We went to a lovely tea room in the New Forest and just chatted for hours! I think we would still be there if the cafe wasn't closing 🤣. A lovely drive across the forest too, with foals and their mums grazing by the roadside.
Ironing to do this morning and then a quick trip into Lymington, to the library and a browse round the shops. 
There's definitely an autumnal scent in the air in the mornings and evenings and we had a damp, drizzly rain yesterday afternoon. The poor trees think it's autumn already, dropping their leaves 😞
Hope you get Purdey's paw sorted @Charity she's certainly keeping your vet busy just lately 🙄
@Minuscule it's lovely to see you back and I hope that Ren's paw is easily treatable.
Good luck with trying to keep Barney paint free @BarneyBobCat 
Love and purrs to everyone. Have a lovely day, whatever you find yourself doing .


----------



## Bertie'sMum

BarneyBobCat said:


> So far Barney is free from paint - he hasn't been too bad today but lord knows what we are going to do with him overnight


I need to repaint my bedroom windowsill but heaven knows how I'm going to keep Lily off it whilst it dries - it's her main route in and out of the garden and madam gets right mardey if I shut the bedroom door !!!


----------



## Jojomomo

Good morning everyone, just been catching up on the last couple of days. It's cool and grey here but think it will get sunnier and warmer. Had rain yesterday and Sunday though, hooray! 

I came home yesterday to another poor mousey, naughty cats! They've also been rather fussy with food lately, having to throw lots away.

Have a great day all!


----------



## SbanR

Good morning. There's a funny feel in the air. Lots of leaves falling off the trees. Are we seeing the end of summer?
Ollie is another off his food but will eat a meaty stick He must have received Bunty's message overnight. Sigh..........


----------



## Charity

@lymorelynn, what teashop did you go to? Nothing nicer than a drive through the forest this time of year. Glad you had such a lovely time.
@Bertie'sMum, you need to get some very quick drying paint so Lily's mardiness won't last too long. Good news with your diabetic nurse
@BarneyBobCat, I hope Barney's patience lasts a few more days for your sake. If that was Toppy he'd have his head in the paint pot! 
@Jojomomo, you've got champion mouse catchers there. Not nice for you though 
@SbanR, yes, I heard them comparing notes on their mobiles the other night 

I've spoken to the vets, neither of the ones treating Purdey are on duty but the other said to keep bathing it with salt water for a couple of days and see if it goes away. Hmmm...not sure it will if three weeks antibiotics didn't do it but who knows. At least that saves yet another visit.

My idea of gardening is scuppered again as its raining.


----------



## GingerNinja

Good morning.
Sunny this morning and forecast to be sunny and hot. Not a drop of rain yesterday 

A nice man came yesterday to look at my fridge freezer and delivered bad news.... It's had it and will die very, very soon  he thinks it was damaged when I moved and has slowly been leaking gas and repairs could be in excess of £500 and he recommended not to bother. So I will be having to get a new one.

I've really got to do weeding once mum goes home as the weeds are bigger than my plants now!

I hope Purdey's foot is less painful now @Charity

My days are all mixed up as I've been off work, I thought today was Sunday again! I'm back working at the end of the week.

Have fun or relax today everyone xx


----------



## huckybuck

Morning all. 
Nice fresh one again. 
I managed to do bugger all yesterday so all my jobs are now mounting up today. 

But at least we don’t have a vet visit to add in now.

@Cully
Huck is the biggest huffer out there. He huffs when annoyed if I’m not doing something he wants. (He does have asthma too so I wonder if that does exacerbate it). 

@Bertie'sMum I hope your gardener turns up today! We have a new one and he’s so unreliable. The trouble is he’s good when he does turn up. He should have come today but now saying Friday. It annoys me because I want him to come on a day Mr HB is golfing so that we can get rid of stuff without him knowing! Friday is no good arghhhhh.


----------



## huckybuck

@GingerNinja our fridge is on its last legs too. The seal has gone and the ice machine has stopped working but I am loathe to replace it until I absolutely have to as I know it’s at least 1200 to find. 

It made me laugh when I went next door to feed their cats as they have exactly the same notice on the door because their (identical) fridge seal has gone too!!! I think the hot weather has affected a lot of older fridges!


----------



## SbanR

@Charity you can send your rain my way
We had a 78% forecast of heavy rain yesterday evening but ended up with a fine misty rain which didn't even last half an hour!
Eh! Why didn't you warn me when you heard them?! 😸


----------



## ewelsh

Morning all

It‘s a drab day here, I do believe my lawn is recovering. I wish I could find a gardener, I have so many hedges and bushes needing cutting back, its like a jungle here, I did 5 yesterday with 10 wheelbarrows full, only another 20 bushes to go then its the trees and hedges 😳 sometimes I wish I just had a lawn.

So I have the postoffice, libraray, recycle centre today - yay I can’t wait. My life is so exciting.


@Charity, poor purdey that must have been painful for it to burst, maybe IF there was something in it, its now out. I guess you can only try salty water and watch and wait. Give her a kiss from us xx

What is going on with all these fridges lately or is it the cat chat vibes 😂 leave mine alone please.

@BarneyBobCat you do realise Barney is just biding his time 😂 he is waiting for it all to be finished before he causes chaos 😂

@Mrs Funkin I hope work goes really quickly and smoothly for you today, Had to laugh at your nail clipping, my Gran used to make me clip my nails every Sunday ready for school Monday. 

@lymorelynn yesterday sounds fun, there is nothing better than catching up with friends is there. X


Have a lovely day everyone xxx


----------



## Bertie'sMum

GingerNinja said:


> A nice man came yesterday to look at my fridge freezer and delivered bad news.... It's had it and will die very, very soon  he thinks it was damaged when I moved and has slowly been leaking gas and repairs could be in excess of £500 and he recommended not to bother. So I will be having to get a new one.


Can highly recommend Candy - got mine through AO.COM and it was a very reasonable price, plus they took away the old one and all the packaging


----------



## huckybuck

@ewelsh your life sounds as exciting as mine 🤣


----------



## Minuscule

Good morning!

I already closed all the windows and shutters as it looks like it's gonna be a hot day, there's no wind anymore... I'm looking forward to a colder weather!
I had a nightmare that kept me up for an hour at 4am, so I am tired already... 
I have been stressed about my work contract and starting a new job / uni soon, I hope I'll manage. I will need to push for it to happen next week when uni reopens but I know it's gonna be a long fight!
And I tried to call the cardiologist as I have an appointment tomorrow but I am not sure what time exactly nor where I should go but no one answers on the phone.

These days I wish l'd live in the UK again, I'm very nostalgic and even more reading all of you!


----------



## ewelsh

huckybuck said:


> @ewelsh your life sounds as exciting as mine 🤣



Nice to know I am not alone, I am sure my postman has more excitement in one day than I do 😂


----------



## GingerNinja

Why can nothing be simple?
My new electric stove has been delivered... without a power lead 

I also have my new "pour over" coffee jug which is great, even easier to clean than a cafetiere , so one thing has gone right this week!

I'm currently sitting here waiting as Ginkgo went out at 7 and has not returned. He has done this before but it's getting to the stage where I'm staying to feel sick with worry  why is he such a nightmare when Luna is such a good girl. I can't do anything until he gets back safely.


----------



## ewelsh

Oh thats a horrible feeling @GingerNinja Libby is an indoor cat, lottie goes out and I hate it when she doesn’t come when called. I am searching through the hedges my voice getting shriller by the minute then I find her looking down a mouse hole and still she just ignores me!!!

I hope Ginkgo comes back to you soon xxx


----------



## Charity

@GingerNinja, hope Ginkgo comes home soon, he's probably somewhere having a good old snooze. Time means nothing to them.


----------



## BarneyBobCat

@Cully yesterday he was playing up quite a bit but not too bad overall. He's been brilliant today - just chilled all morning. I think he might have Stockholm syndrome


----------



## Bertie'sMum

GingerNinja said:


> I'm currently sitting here waiting as Ginkgo went out at 7 and has not returned.


I think he must have been talking to Lily - she decided to do a disappearing act this morning, something she's never done before. I went to call her in as I was about to go shopping shook the Dreamies tin and no sign of madam (she usually gallops up the garden when she hears that !). Spent half an hour checking on neighbours gardens (she's never gone in any of them before), no sign of her anywhere. Just about to give up and chance leaving the window open until I got back when she strolls in through the gate as if to say "Are you looking for me?" I've told her if she's going to make this a regular occurrence then she's grounded


----------



## Cully

BarneyBobCat said:


> @Cully yesterday he was playing up quite a bit but not too bad overall. He's been brilliant today - just chilled all morning. I think he might have Stockholm syndrome


Oh goodness, does that mean he will refuse all help from any rescuers? Looks like you might be stuck with him BBC


----------



## Cully

Bertie'sMum said:


> I need to repaint my bedroom windowsill but heaven knows how I'm going to keep Lily off it whilst it dries - it's her main route in and out of the garden and madam gets right mardey if I shut the bedroom door !!!


Maybe I dreamt it but I'm sure I heard of a quick drying pint. That might be an option.
EDIT- bloomin; predictive text- PAINT, not quick drying pint ! Better not tell @BarneyBobCat


----------



## Cully

Jojomomo said:


> Good morning everyone, just been catching up on the last couple of days. It's cool and grey here but think it will get sunnier and warmer. Had rain yesterday and Sunday though, hooray!
> 
> I came home yesterday to another poor mousey, naughty cats! They've also been rather fussy with food lately, having to throw lots away.
> 
> Have a great day all!


Not surprised they're not hungry with all the mousies they've eaten 😜 . Probably just the weather. Moo prefers to eat later in the day once it's cooler.


----------



## huckybuck

So the vets called me this morning as they were worried I was late for the appointment with Uncle Ralph. They said something must have happened as we were never late lol!

“Errr I called yesterday to cancel the appointment as Holly’s lump has miraculously gone…”

“Oh did you?” “Yes about midday and I think I spoke to Caroline…”

“Oh, err, yes, so you did…that was me!”

Apparently it was a bit manic there yesterday so I said “don’t worry about it but please can you go in and apologise to Uncle Ralph for me on your behalf, thank you”.


----------



## Cully

It's looking very overcast so fingers crossed for a good downpour and it sinks in.
I banged my foot on my walker the other day and today I've got a bruise and it was painful this morning but not too bad.
But now I can't bear any weight on it so have strapped it and am having to use my elbow crutch, which I haven't needed for ages. Searched for some witch hazel but must have used it all. Can't think what else to use  
Life isn't all bad as I was looking thru Misty's treat drawer and found a bag of choccy buttons I'd forgotten about. Yaaaaas!!!!
Have a nice evening everyone and hope you all sleep well.
C U tomoz xx


----------



## Charity

Cully said:


> It's looking very overcast so fingers crossed for a good downpour and it sinks in.
> I banged my foot on my walker the other day and today I've got a bruise and it was painful this morning but not too bad.
> But now I can't bear any weight on it so have strapped it and am having to use my elbow crutch, which I haven't needed for ages. Searched for some witch hazel but must have used it all. Can't think what else to use
> Life isn't all bad as I was looking thru Misty's treat drawer and found a bag of choccy buttons I'd forgotten about. Yaaaaas!!!!
> Have a nice evening everyone and hope you all sleep well.
> C U tomoz xx


Poor you. Don't think choccy buttons works on bruises.  Have you got any arnica?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh blimey new fridge freezers @huckybuck and @GingerNinja - we've been through that trauma recently, for the main kitchen and the utility. 

Hopefully Purdey is feeling better now the cyst has burst @Charity - the ABs might do the trip now it's burst. Poor girl  

Honestly. Going back to work after nearly two weeks off is just GRIM! I had loads of unpicking of errors to do, which is tedious.It makes me not want to be off because it's so much trouble trying to work out what the heck has happened! On the plus side I've been so busy I've barely had time to think about my arm, which is good. I might even be able to run again in the morning. I hope so.


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> Poor you. Don't think choccy buttons works on bruises.  Have you got any arnica?


Thanks. No I don't think I could use it as I take preventative aspirin. It's not so bad now I'm lying on my bed watching TV. I've taken painkillers so hope that will do me till morning.
Hope all the furries are tucked up for the night and you all sleep tight. xx


----------



## GingerNinja

Goodness help me!
I've leafleted as far as I could walk asking people to check their sheds etc. (Some of the houses have gated entrances so I've just had to put leaflets in their mail boxes) and think I've just seen Ginkgo in the garden but he's run away


----------



## Charity

Blimey @GingerNinja, not still out? You would do better now to just leave him and I bet he will come in even if its in a while. The more you chase them, the less they want to come back. At least you know he's nearby.


----------



## GingerNinja

Charity said:


> Blimey @GingerNinja, not still out? You would do better now to just leave him and I bet he will come in even if its in a while. The more you chase them, the less they want to come back. At least you know he's nearby.


 I'm exhausted. Been feeling sick all day and the little sod won't come in. I'm now doubting what I saw but I was ,90% sure it was him at the time.
Roast chicken is in a bowl and cat flap on curfew mode so I'll have to go to bed soon!
I've told Luna I'm going to sell her brother as I can't take it anymore


----------



## huckybuck

Oh no GN I didn’t expect that!!! 
I will send out some positive homing vibes asap for him to come back now. Is it unusual for him to be out for so long? What could have caused it?


----------



## GingerNinja

huckybuck said:


> Oh no GN I didn’t expect that!!!
> I will send out some positive homing vibes asap for him to come back now. Is it unusual for him to be out for so long? What could have caused it?


No he is never gone for more than a couple of hours. I've just managed to get the little bugger in!

I really don't know what's happened but he must have been spooked by something (he is easily spooked). He's tucking into his chicken so expecting to get up to vomit in the morning 

Night night x


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh blooming heck @GingerNinja ! Thank goodness he’s in, the naughty little man.

Paws crossed for no morning vom. Hope you’re asleep now, you probably are shattered.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I can’t sleep. I’ve got too much rubbish whizzing around in my head. I really really want to go to sleep but couldn’t stand to lay there any longer staring at the clock projecting in the ceiling. Quick game or three of Solitaire for me before I try again.


----------



## urbantigers

Oh thank goodness Ginkgo is home @GingerNinja i don’t think my nerves could cope with outdoor cats 

I hope your bruise is better today @Cully predictive text is a mixed blessing but when you’ve one arm around a cat and the other stroking said cat, it’s a help to only have to type the first couple of letters of a long word. It also gets better the more you use it as it recognises words you commonly use. It types Mosi and Kito (with capitals) after the first 2 letters.

I had another bad night last night and feel rubbish this morning (didn’t think it was possible to feel worse than I did yesterday morning but apparently it is). Struggled to get to sleep then woke early. Kito started at 4.50 but did go quiet for a bit while Mosi took over by doing a smelly poo in the bedroom tray (always the bedroom one  ) followed by bringing up the furball he’s been trying to get up for some time). I gave in and got up at 5.20 but feel like I’ve had no sleep at all. At least my work colleague is back in today. And my manager is off for the rest of the week. I’m off next week and at this rate I’ll be doing nothing but sleep.


----------



## Charity

Good morning. Autumn is definitely knocking on the door now. 

@GingerNinja, thank goodness the little minx has come home at last. Hope you don't wake up to yuk. You wonder what gets in their heads don't you.
@Cully, hope your foot is feeling better today and it didn't keep you awake too much
@huckybuck, love your comment to your vet receptionist 
@Mrs Funkin, what are we going to do about your sleep, or lack of it. Hope your run will perk you up
@urbantigers, sorry you're feeling bad this morning. Hopefully work will be better today at least

I managed to do some gardening yesterday and got bitten a few times for my pains...itch, itch, itch. 🥺
Got news that our replacement mattresses are coming in a couple of weeks, they must have found some foam. 😋

OH's out this morning so I can do what I please. I say that then I end up doing chores. 😏 I shall be glad when the tumble dryer is mended. It couldn't have happened when the very hot weather was here so I didn't need it could it. 

Have to say the pets are driving me mad, what with Purdey's never ending foot and Toppy's never ending itching. It's been worse this last few weeks, think the heat has started if off again, despite all the things I've been giving him. His chin is red and sore so I had to put some cream on it yesterday. 😖

Hope everyone manages to have a fairly good day or better xx


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Good Morning 

Very overcast this morning - when I woke at 6 it was so dark out that I thought it could only be about 4 until I checked the bedside clock ! Should brighten up this afternoon but as it's forecast to be quite warm will probably be quite humid/muggy.

Gardener did come yesterday - hoorah, but only managed 2 hours. At least one side of the garden is now looking tidy"Only" the bay tree and the other side of the back garden and the overgrown shrubs in the front garden still to do !

Off to see the dentist and hygienist this afternoon - not my favourite people  but it has to be done ! Still not got the ironing done so will try and do that before lunch today.

@Mrs Funkin don't you just hate it when you come back to work after a lovely time off only to find all sorts of problems - used to make me wish Id never had the time off in the first place !



Cully said:


> Thanks. No I don't think I could use it as I take preventative aspirin. It's not so bad now I'm lying on my bed watching TV. I've taken painkillers so hope that will do me till morning.


I was going to suggest arnica too - didn't realise it could have an adverse reaction if you take any blood thinning type medications (had to google it). Have you tried an ice pack to reduce any swelling ?

@GingerNinja - glad he's finally home  Did you manage to get any sleep ?


----------



## BarneyBobCat

I slept well again - Barney was locked in with us but he just cuddled me all night again. Sorry for those not sleeping - its awful. Ive been out on my bike every night this week so far - done 58miles, so Im pooped when its bed time and drop off really quickly! No ride tonight, Mrs BNC is going to physio for her sciatica. I think I need a break anyway - might go out tomorrow.

Decorating is going well - I am really picky though so I went round last night touching up  Barney is back into lockdown today - he did jump on the newly glossed banister last night but managed not to get covered in paint somehow although it did lead to me doing more touch up!


----------



## Jojomomo

Morning all. I'm going through a period of not sleeping that well so sympathise with you @Mrs Funkin and @urbantigers, fingers crossed we all get a better night or catch up soon. Was difficult to get up this morning, especially with both cats purring away ❤ 

Glad the wanderer returned @GingerNinja and that your gardener finally came @Bertie'sMum. Hope your bruise is better soon @Cully and that Purdey's and Toppy's ailments also improve @Charity


----------



## Cully

Good Morning. I was sure we were getting rain overnight but not a drop, sigh! Looks rather dull atm so hope we get some later.
Tesco delivery coming today. I get bottled water for some of the residents here who can't carry it. My receipt shows the 5ltr bottles have been subbed for those small 500ml bottles. Havent done the sums but there must be trolley loads!!! I sense unrest amongst my troops😡.
Roast turkey subbed for roast turkey. Huh? Should be interesting.
@Mrs Funkin , don't you just hate it when you can't sleep but so need to?
Perhaps @Charity could let you know the name of that quiz thing she did the other day that was never ending. Might help to while away those early hours.
Hope you manage to get your run this morning.

@GingerNinja ,I am so pleased Ginkgo came home, little stinker.
My heart sinks everytime Moo is out longer than usual. Normally she comes in soon after but it doesn't stop the worry.
Hope you managed to get some sleep.

@Charity , 
Oh that's a relief about your mattresses. What are you sleeping on atm? Fingers crossed it's sooner rather than later.
Hope poor Purdeys food starts feeling better and Toppy isn't so itchy. Bloomin' weather has a lot to answer for.
Sounds like you and he need some anti itch cream.

@Bertie'sMum ,
Ah well, I could use ice except if my feet get too cold, even in warm weather, I get really bad cramps which travel up my whole leg. And as they are agony, I'll do anything to avoid them. So no ice packs near joints for me. I know. I'm a problem child  .
Good luck at the dentist later.🦷

@BarneyBobCat , good luck with the decorator today and keeping Barney company. How much longer do you have to be holed up together?
Ive got this image of you both with feet up, glass in one hand and fighting over a remote control 😂. 
Sorry Mrs BBC is suffering and hope physio works for her.
How on earth did Barney NOT get pain on himself off the bannister?

Right, housework calls. I need to get it done before Tesco get here.
Hope your day goes well whatever you're up to.


----------



## Tigermoon

Good morning all.

I'm sorry to read that some of you are really struggling with poor sleep. I sympathise as I sleep badly most nights too. It has helped that I am now retired so if I get up or need a nap during the day I am free of do so and it does rather take the added pressure off.

It's been a highly expensive week for me as I bought my dad's birthday present and a new bed frame and curtains. I've still got to get a new mattress to fit said new bed, plus new bedding 😱 I finally moved all of the bits and pieces from my bedroom into the new sitting room so it's all starting to come together.

Today I'm going up to London as I have a hospital appointment. Frankly I'd rather not be doing a 4 hour round trip for a 45 minute test but hey-ho, needs must.

@GingerNinja, what a relief that Ginkgo has come back in. 
@Cully, I hope your bruise is less painful this morning. 
@BarneyBobCat Good luck with the decorating! Weren't you tempted to leave those little toe bean prints in the gloss paint though? 😹
@Bertie'sMum house the hygienist appointment goes well. Not my favourite person either, I always come out of there feeling like I've been punched in the mouth!!


----------



## huckybuck

Morning all. 
Not too bad a night although I went to bed a bit late for me. 

Mr HB bought me tea this morning then went off to golf early - so a lovely quiet morning here. 

I need to pop to Tesco and another garden centre to get some trellis/plant supports then I am hopefully meeting my golf friend at the driving range and for a coffee after. 

@Cully it’s probably too late but cold teabags are supposed to be good for bruises (and camomile so you could try those). Also pineapple both eaten and on top. There are other herbs too such as yarrow and comfrey and frankincense but not sure how easy those are to get hold of!!!

So very pleased Gingko came home @GingerNinja but I reckon you will be wiped out today from all that worry. I wonder if something spooked him or there was another cat around. 

Have a good day all!


----------



## GingerNinja

Good morning.

I was actually awake at 4:30, tried to get back to sleep but couldn't so got up at 5:45 - very tired! The Ginger Pimpernel has scoffed his breakfast and I have let him go out. As the carpenter is here he will most likely not come in but will hopefully stay in the garden under the hedge as he usually does when people are here. I can only assume that he was shut in somewhere yesterday as he was behaving so strangely about coming in the house but I will never know. I honestly thought he was gone for good 

The stove people are sending out a power lead today so I can finally try out my fire when it arrives in a couple of days.

It's grey here atm but forecast to be 30 today  but cooler tomorrow with a chance of rain... I bet that changes later! I didn't end up getting anything done yesterday so should do a little weeding while it's not too hot especially as I cannot lounge around with the carpenter here 

@urbantigers I hope you feel a bit better by now x
@Charity thanks for reminding me to put repellent on if I do get out there!
@Mrs Funkin I hope you got back to sleep!
Good luck at the dentist @Bertie'sMum 
Let us know how different your roast turkey is @Cully 

Everyone else, behave yourselves 

xx


----------



## Ali71

Morning
Oh @GingerNinja what a scary day for you, I'm so glad to get to the end of the thread and see his lordship has turned up - hopefully no smelly clean-up this morning.
Had a patchy night sleep as well @Mrs Funkin, sorry to hear you are not sleeping so well, it is horrible when your mind is in overdrive and won't switch off x
I was awake before Milo, but I did nod off again until just before 5. I gave up at that point and put the breadmaker on timer, sorted cats and gym bag and OH out the door. It was nice in the gym today but I probably won't be able to crouch down and do the litter tray later 😆 
@huckybuck sorry I missed the memo about Holly's lump, hopefully that means it was a bite/sting after all! God bless the PF magic vibes x
@Charity you could just put your feet up with a book  Sorry to hear you are still struggling with Purdey's foot and an itchy Toppy  x
@urbantigers  Booo..but by the end of the day you'll be one day closer to a whole week off where you can relaxez-vous 
@Bertie'sMum glad to hear the gardener finally made it if only for part of the job. Good luck at the dentist, not anyone's favourite place I don't think!
@Tigermoon hope your trip to London goes smoothly 
@Cully I'm sure your fellow residents will still be grateful, I do understand though it's frustrating when you get substitutions, especially when you are all doing your bit to reduce plastic x

Happy Hump Day fellow CC'ers xx


----------



## ewelsh

Morning all

Well @GingerNinja my heart was in my throat, thank goodness he came home, your poor nerves must have been in bits.

@Mrs Funkin what is going through your head hey! Its work bothering you isnt it. Any way you can cut your hours? I hope your ok today xx

@Charity I will start calling you the itchy one, between you, Toppy, Purdey all itching.. honestly when will it stop hey. How is Purdey? Is the salty water helping her paw?
Glad your mattresses are on their way, about time too! Xx 

Poor @Cully that bruise sounds painful, I only have a black eye which aches so I can’t imagine how you feel. Hope the choc buttons touched the spot.
I can wait to find out what your turkey is, maybe its a live one 😂 oddly enough I have a sub with my waitrose this morning, I’m meant to have Chinese rice vinegar but they are sending Japanese vinegar!!! What’s the difference? Anyone know?


@Tigermoon good luck at appointment today, I hope they don’t need more blood xxx

@huckybuck I too had to laugh at your vets receptionist, makes you think though doesn’t it……😳. Enjoy your quiet day.

@Ali71 you and @Mrs Funkin are a pair. How you get up at 5am is beyond me, I’d be like the walking dead. I am with you on the muscle aches, I did phys at home yesterday, I am working on strength building and balance, well….. I fell over too many times and have definitely pulled an old injury in my hip so that will put me back weeks, I am walking wonky today to compensate 😂


Not much on for me today, a little mowing, pick up vet prescriptions, brush Dolly with-in an inch of her life as she is off to the groomers tomorrow for her stripping out. 
Its my husband’s birthday today, he asked for a photo of the girls ( no he didn’t want me ) 😂 well the cats would not pose, the Spaniel was being a nightmare so I gave up after 6 attempts.
So I got this one which made me laugh, it SO needs a caption











have a lovely day everyone xxx


----------



## Ali71

That's a gorgeous photo @ewelsh. Happy Birthday to M!! 
I hope you haven't caused too much mischief with your hip x


----------



## huckybuck

ewelsh said:


> Morning all
> 
> Well @GingerNinja my heart was in my throat, thank goodness he came home, your poor nerves must have been in bits.
> 
> @Mrs Funkin what is going through your head hey! Its work bothering you isnt it. Any way you can cut your hours? I hope your ok today xx
> 
> @Charity I will start calling you the itchy one, between you, Toppy, Purdey all itching.. honestly when will it stop hey. How is Purdey? Is the salty water helping her paw?
> Glad your mattresses are on their way, about time too! Xx
> 
> Poor @Cully that bruise sounds painful, I only have a black eye which aches so I can’t imagine how you feel. Hope the choc buttons touched the spot.
> I can wait to find out what your turkey is, maybe its a live one 😂 oddly enough I have a sub with my waitrose this morning, I’m meant to have Chinese rice vinegar but they are sending Japanese vinegar!!! What’s the difference? Anyone know?
> 
> 
> @Tigermoon good luck at appointment today, I hope they don’t need more blood xxx
> 
> @huckybuck I too had to laugh at your vets receptionist, makes you think though doesn’t it……😳. Enjoy your quiet day.
> 
> @Ali71 you and @Mrs Funkin are a pair. How you get up at 5am is beyond me, I’d be like the walking dead. I am with you on the muscle aches, I did phys at home yesterday, I am working on strength building and balance, well….. I fell over too many times and have definitely pulled an old injury in my hip so that will put me back weeks, I am walking wonky today to compensate 😂
> 
> 
> Not much on for me today, a little mowing, pick up vet prescriptions, brush Dolly with-in an inch of her life as she is off to the groomers tomorrow for her stripping out.
> Its my husband’s birthday today, he asked for a photo of the girls ( no he didn’t want me ) 😂 well the cats would not pose, the Spaniel was being a nightmare so I gave up after 6 attempts.
> So I got this one which made me laugh, it SO needs a caption
> 
> View attachment 576390
> 
> 
> 
> have a lovely day everyone xxx


Aww Happy Birthday Mr E!!! 
What a fabulous photo.
“I’m the pretty one, you’re the messy one!” 
“No, I’m the beautiful one, you’re the scruffy one”
No, I’m the cute one, you’re the gorgeous one” 
“Ah ok then”


----------



## Bethanjane22

Morning everyone,
I've not been on the thread for a few days now so have missed a lot, will have to catch up!

It's my last work day of the week today and then 5 days off! I get the honour of being a bridesmaid for one of my very best friends tomorrow which I cannot wait for  We've been friends since we were 7 years old, so tomorrow will be an emotional day for sure. 

Our lovely cat sitter is going to be popping in on the girls tomorrow night and friday morning as we're staying down at the venue in the lovely Gower Penninsula. 

Hope you and all yours have a lovely day!


----------



## ewelsh

Oh that is a lovely day in store for you @Bethanjane22 I know you will make a gorgeous bridesmaid x Have a fabulous day and tell your friend to forget any nerves to enjoy every second as the day flys by.

Gower (Rhossili has a place in my heart, a family home is the White House on the tip of Worms head, I spent so many summer holiday playing in that bay. beautiful spot, especially for a Wedding xxx

for anyone who doesn’t know The Gower ( of course the sheep had to get in the photo )


----------



## Cully

ewelsh said:


> Not much on for me today, a little mowing, pick up vet prescriptions, brush Dolly with-in an inch of her life as she is off to the groomers tomorrow for her stripping out.
> Its my husband’s birthday today, he asked for a photo of the girls ( no he didn’t want me ) 😂 well the cats would not pose, the Spaniel was being a nightmare so I gave up after 6 attempts.
> So I got this one which made me laugh, it SO needs a caption
> 
> View attachment 576390
> 
> 
> 
> have a lovely day everyone xxx


How about, 'Double treats, and _forget_ the groomers. '
Lovely cheeky photo though


----------



## BarneyBobCat

No glasses or TV @Cully As I'm working so it's not much entertainment for the poor boy. 

They should be finished tomorrow so not much longer now. That's when my work really starts as Mrs BNC has a list of corrections for me to do!


----------



## Ali71

I've only ever been to Wales once and it was a really memorable day, the first summer I was with OH. I would love to go back and see some of these magnificent beaches. There is so much of the UK I have not seen 😍


----------



## Charity

@huckybuck, lucky you tea in bed delivered..what bliss. Can't remember the last time I had that. OH set the alarm for 6.15 this morning as he was going out, when it went off, it woke me up obviously so I got up but OH just turned over and went back to sleep! Why bother setting it if you don't want to get up. 
@ewelsh, that is the most adorable picture of the Kray Twins, I bet Mr E will love it, when you visit you'll probably find it has pride of place above his bed. Sorry he didn't ask for one of you though...typical.  Happy Birthday Mr E. 🎂
@Ali71, you put most of us to shame, you are so energetic first thing in the morning. 
@BarneyBobCat, I hope we're going to get a preview of the decorating when its finished 👀
@Bethanjane, hope you have a lovely day tomorrow
@Cully, we've been sleeping on the new mattresses which came with the bed but, for some reason, the mattresses were bigger than the bed frame so, whilst the bed frame fitted into the necessary space, the mattresses didn't so had to be squashed in plus we both found them as hard as rock so the store are replacing them. I just hope they will fit this time.

Well, as I said I did chores this morning. I ordered my next Waitrose shop, cleaned the kitchen worktops and took Purdey for a walk. Gardening this afternoon I think. It's really warm here today.


----------



## ewelsh

Ali71 said:


> I've only ever been to Wales once and it was a really memorable day, the first summer I was with OH. I would love to go back and see some of these magnificent beaches. There is so much of the UK I have not seen 😍



@Ali71 I want to retire down Pembrokeshire way, its so unspoilt still. Our friends bought a gorgeous little holiday cottage right on Freshwater West bay ( where Harry Potter’s Dobby the Elf is buried ) but houses are like gold dust.

You should get your walking boots on and go back, avoid peak times though xx


----------



## huckybuck

@Charity Mr HB doesn’t do a lot lol but my first cup of tea and loading the dishwasher are his domain. Whenever I am REALLY mad at him I do try to think of the tea in bed every day but then I also remember I actually have a teasmade too 🤔


----------



## Bethanjane22

ewelsh said:


> @Ali71 I want to retire down Pembrokeshire way, its so unspoilt still. Our friends bought a gorgeous little holiday cottage right on Freshwater West bay ( where Harry Potter’s Dobby the Elf is buried ) but houses are like gold dust.
> 
> You should get your walking boots on and go back, avoid peak times though xx


To me Wales is often the most beautiful in the cooler months when it's quieter, the beaches are peaceful and everything looks so lush and green from all the rainfall. The waterfalls are in full flow, the mountains have a hauntingly beautiful layer of mist on them and the world feels calm and serene. 

Pembrokshire is so lovely, we used to spend summers there when I was a young. We'd go to Tenby, Haverford West, St. Davids and up to West Wales then up to Cardigan & New Quay. So many wonderful memories there. 

I can't imagine living anywhere other than Wales, it is just magical and I encourage anyone and everyone to visit.


----------



## ewelsh

Agree with you @Bethanjane22 on all that also the air quality, I never had asthma till I moved out of wales 😂 I do blame the rain though as I am sure it dampens pollen. If you don’t like rain stay away from wales 😂 also if you dont like lots of sheep stay away 😂

We all think our own area is the best for different reasons. Norfolk broads, Yorkshire dales, Dorset has its countryside and beaches, Scotland has its Glens and so on, yet after moving around the UK a bit, 100% its Wales for me for the best countryside.


----------



## Minuscule

Good afternoon,

Oh dear, I missed so many things!
@GingerNinja You must be so relieved your cat is home... How stressful it must have been!

@ewelsh Happy birthday to your husband, I love the picture! It's adorable.

I had to get up earlier than usual this morning, thankfully I slept well last night! I had a period where I couldn't sleep at night, which is not me at all, I am a very anxious person but my sleep is rarely affected. I went to the clinics to get my heart checked as I had a very low blood pressure and some chest pain but it's all fine, I had a scan done and everything is ok, the cardiologist thought that my low blood pressure was actually a measurement issue: I am thin and tiny, he suggested my blood pressure should be checked with a pediatric monitor 

Ren's paw is pretty much the same but I don't worry as much as the first few days.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Back from the dentist to be greeted by a present from Lily - hairballs all across the sitting room carpet  
So have had to clean those up before I could have a cup of tea !

Why, oh why can't they throw up on the kitchen or bathroom floors (tiled) ? Why does it always have to be on a carpet ?

Oh yes, dentist was fine nothing needing doing


----------



## Minuscule

Bertie'sMum said:


> Why, oh why can't they throw up on the kitchen or bathroom floors (tiled) ? Why does it always have to be on a carpet ?


That is the question! I am glad it's pretty much tiled everywhere in France (or hard floor at least). So many hairballs at the moment with the heat. I used some malt paste when I think about it, Ren loves it and it's meant to help with hairballs (I don't really know if it works tbh).


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Can't leave Barney alone in the house with wet paint so he's come to the wife's physio with me


----------



## ewelsh

I’m sorry @BarneyBobCat but that is hilarious, (part of me would love to know what Barney would actually get up to if he was left home alone)


----------



## Minuscule

That's hilarious indeed!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I forgot to come back to say good morning after my middle of the night Solitaire playing shenanigans. Urgh. 

It's generally work worries that trouble me in the night, yes @ewelsh - the job I do is really not the best job for someone like me. Well, in one respect it is but for my own sake maybe I should have chosen a different re-training career. Too late now! I have gradually cut and cut my hours, I can't cut them any more! I'm two hours above the minimum contract you can have (22.5 hours a week, but condensed hours so 90 hours in four week rota, only nine x ten hour days each four weeks). I worry so much all the time - it's why I had to leave community midwifery, I was making myself ill. It's slightly easier in the job I do now as everything isn't all "on me" as it were but I still have times when I worry and worry. 

So I went for a run, my arm is much much better thank goodness. Then it was the joys of tromping around the supermarkets, interspersed with some washing and then made tonight's dinner, as well as tea for tomorrow and Friday as I don't get home until late. We have friends staying this weekend, so I've bought all the food for then too, BBQ Saturday night and probably old faithful lasagne on Sunday night. 

Small boy is all out of sorts today. He seemed a bit wobbly too. Not that keen on eating either. The weather has been weird today, we've had a crazy sea mist this evening and it feels strange on your skin, so maybe he doesn't like that? I don't know. 

I am chortling at that photo @ewelsh - absolutely BRILLIANT! What a pair they are  I am also chortling at Barney going out with you for a drive @BarneyBobCat - we have friends who used to take their cat for a drive. It used to love it by all accounts.

@Charity how is Purdey's paw? Is it looking better now the cyst has burst? 

Sorry I've missed the day, hope everyone is well and happy xx


----------



## GingerNinja

As suspected ginger monkey would not come in but at least he spent the day under our garden hedge. It has been very hot here today ,(I am so sick of it!)
Praying for the forecasted rain tomorrow morning 🤞


----------



## Charity

Mrs Funkin said:


> I forgot to come back to say good morning after my middle of the night Solitaire playing shenanigans. Urgh.
> 
> It's generally work worries that trouble me in the night, yes @ewelsh - the job I do is really not the best job for someone like me. Well, in one respect it is but for my own sake maybe I should have chosen a different re-training career. Too late now! I have gradually cut and cut my hours, I can't cut them any more! I'm two hours above the minimum contract you can have (22.5 hours a week, but condensed hours so 90 hours in four week rota, only nine x ten hour days each four weeks). I worry so much all the time - it's why I had to leave community midwifery, I was making myself ill. It's slightly easier in the job I do now as everything isn't all "on me" as it were but I still have times when I worry and worry.
> 
> So I went for a run, my arm is much much better thank goodness. Then it was the joys of tromping around the supermarkets, interspersed with some washing and then made tonight's dinner, as well as tea for tomorrow and Friday as I don't get home until late. We have friends staying this weekend, so I've bought all the food for then too, BBQ Saturday night and probably old faithful lasagne on Sunday night.
> 
> Small boy is all out of sorts today. He seemed a bit wobbly too. Not that keen on eating either. The weather has been weird today, we've had a crazy sea mist this evening and it feels strange on your skin, so maybe he doesn't like that? I don't know.
> 
> I am chortling at that photo @ewelsh - absolutely BRILLIANT! What a pair they are  I am also chortling at Barney going out with you for a drive @BarneyBobCat - we have friends who used to take their cat for a drive. It used to love it by all accounts.
> 
> @Charity how is Purdey's paw? Is it looking better now the cyst has burst?
> 
> Sorry I've missed the day, hope everyone is well and happy xx


I can't say i think its getting any better, its just gone back to looking like it did before it filled up with fluid and burst. 😏 I've just syringed more salt water on it but I really think it needs removing. I've had two cysts surgically removed and its the only way to ensure they don't come back.


----------



## GingerNinja

Still waiting on my invite for lasagna @Mrs Funkin


----------



## GingerNinja

Oh poor Purdey, it does sound like it needs to be removed!


----------



## Minuscule

Mrs Funkin said:


> It's generally work worries that trouble me in the night, yes @ewelsh - the job I do is really not the best job for someone like me. Well, in one respect it is but for my own sake maybe I should have chosen a different re-training career. Too late now! I have gradually cut and cut my hours, I can't cut them any more! I'm two hours above the minimum contract you can have (22.5 hours a week, but condensed hours so 90 hours in four week rota, only nine x ten hour days each four weeks). I worry so much all the time - it's why I had to leave community midwifery, I was making myself ill. It's slightly easier in the job I do now as everything isn't all "on me" as it were but I still have times when I worry and worry.


What do you do exactly and how is it not the best job for someone like you? I've had many work worries, I worry I have more worries when I start again (yeah I know, that's a lot of uses for the w word!). Hopefully you can find a way to deal with it.
I couldn't deal with business trips (which I always avoided, actually, but just the thought of them made me sick). I went for an interview in April and when I asked about business trips, they said there would be one or two per month! (that's a lot to me, way too many). I thought that was it, I was going to refuse if I was offered the job. So when the boss called me to say he'd like me to join them, I told him about my contamination phobia and my fear of being away from home... he said we will find a way, someone else could travel, we'll take this into account. I really hope it's true because based on this, I accepted.
In the meantime, I also worked with my psychiatrist and submitted a file to be recognised as a disabled worker due to my OCD and my phobias, I really hope this is going to be accepted (I should know in October or even later).
All to say that sometimes, there can be arrangements to be made but it of course all depends on the situation. So I really hope you can find a way to cope with this! I am sending positive vibes!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

GingerNinja said:


> Still waiting on my invite for lasagna @Mrs Funkin


Welcome any time GN  Seaside Retreat at Funkin Towers hehe xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Minuscule said:


> What do you do exactly and how is it not the best job for someone like you? I've had many work worries, I worry I have more worries when I start again (yeah I know, that's a lot of uses for the w word!). Hopefully you can find a way to deal with it.
> I couldn't deal with business trips (which I always avoided, actually, but just the thought of them). I went for an interview in April and when I asked about business trips, they said there would be one or two per month! (that's a lot to me, way too many). I thought that was it, I was going to refuse if I was offered the job. So when the boss called me to say he'd like me to join them, I told him about my contamination phobia and my fear of being away from home... he said we will find a way, someone else could travel, we'll take this into account. I really hope it's true because based on this, I accepted.
> In the meantime, I also worked with my psychiatrist and submitted a file to be recognised as a disabled worker due to my OCD and my phobias, I really hope this is going to be accepted (I should know in October or even later).
> All to say that sometimes, there can be arrangements to be made but it of course all depends on the situation. So I really hope you can find a way to cope with this! I am sending positive vibes!


Thanks Minuscule. I'm a midwife - and I mean it's not the best job for me because there is SO much to worry about, as you might imagine. However, I am a perfectionist and organised and thorough and committed, so in that way it's the perfect job for me...if only I could switch my brain off! 

I hope everything goes well with your new role


----------



## Minuscule

Mrs Funkin said:


> Thanks Minuscule. I'm a midwife - and I mean it's not the best job for me because there is SO much to worry about, as you might imagine. However, I am a perfectionist and organised and thorough and committed, so in that way it's the perfect job for me...if only I could switch my brain off!
> 
> I hope everything goes well with your new role


Oh yes I can imagine it's a very stressful job but it must be very rewarding as well in many ways. 
I do hope you can find a way to relax a bit, I suppose you have a yearly medical appointment at work. Have you ever talked to them about this?

Thanks, I do hope too. I am terrified as I haven't worked for a year and a half now and haven't been in an office for 2.5 years. I was close to a burnout, I don't know if I am still able to work to be honest but there's only one way to find out I suppose...


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Good morning, it’s hoofing down here! We’ve had thunder and lightning too and we are only at the front edge of the rain I think.

Oscar had a terrible day yesterday, totally “off” again. At least as it’s raining he will just stay in today and then HD can keep a close eye on him, as I’m at work. I was worrying about him in the night each time I woke up (rather a lot of them!).

So work for me today. We might get lots of non attending women today with the bad weather,

Have a lovely day everyone.


----------



## urbantigers

Good morning. Raining again here this morning. We seem to have settled into a routine of rain overnight and then first part of the morning, and then it clears up and is warmer although the sun has done a disappearing act, much to the distress of my chillies which are trying very hard to ripen.

Poor Oscar. I hope it’s only a blip @Mrs Funkin and he is better today.

That is a lovely photo @ewelsh How on earth did you get them to pose like that?!

I had a better night last night, falling asleep way before my audio book ended so I’ll have a bit of a job working out where I’m up to tonight, but better than tossing and turning for ages. Mosi woke me about 4.45 I think coming into bed (he spent the night at the bottom of the bed on top of his fleecy blanket). He was a bit of a pain being in then out then in again. However, he wasn’t noisy and there was no running around the bedroom. He seemed satisfied with a cuddle. Kito was still asleep on my legs so although I had cramp, I tried not to move and disturb him. We dozed until 5.20 and Kito was still asleep  . So we all got up together and no shouting from Kito (although he’s whinging now). I reckon every morning without Kito shouting is a credit with respect to the neighbours. If we can string together a few quiet mornings I don’t feel so bad about him being noisy.

work was rubbish yesterday. It was nice to have work colleague back but senior manager asked me to do something with an invoice I don’t know how to do. It’s something I’ve sort of done before but never really understood or had any training on. I’ve just muddled through before and it’s sort of worked but I don’t really know what to do. The l time I did this was over 2 years ago but it seems I am the only person in the department who can do it at all. I have had to keep going back for more information and the people asking me to do it don’t really understand what they are asking me to do or what I am asking for 🙄. I’ve also had a recent upgrade to Microsoft 365 and the formatting on screen in this application is hideous and very difficult to navigate but I don’t know how to change anything. I will have to have another go today but may need to just say I can’t do it. I really am not in the mood for messing about with this sort of stuff today 🙄

Ive not been to Wales since I was a child which is a bit shameful considering I live in the NW! We holidayed in Cardigan quite a lot when I was a child but I’ve not been anywhere else. When I go on holiday (and god knows when I’ll next be able to afford a holiday!) I usually go on Forest Holidays as they have wheelchair adapted cabins. They have a couple of locations in Wales so maybe I’ll make one of those my next destination.


----------



## Charity

Good morning. It's pouring with rain here too, thankfully, the thunder didn't reach us. 

Kept waking up about every hour last night, too many things buzzing round my head.

I'm getting stressed as things are piling up on me which I hate. I'm worrying about Toppy and Purdey in particular. Then, yesterday afternoon, had a message to say our new furniture which is meant to be coming on 22 September is arriving at the shop on 1 September 😮 which, by my calculations, is next Thursday! Yesterday was, therefore, a mad rush to find someone to take our current furniture asap. We want to give it to charity so I contacted a local children's hospice who would like it but wanted to see photos first. It's all in good condition so hopefully they will say yes. They would collect next Tuesday, same day as the cabinet maker man is coming. 🙄 We spent about half an hour turning the furniture upside down and inside out looking for fire labels, which no longer look like fire labels. Everyone is hot on furniture and fire labels (there's a joke in there somewhere). 😆

On top of this, which stresses me out more than anything, the Air Show starts here next Thursday for four days. 😟 

Today, we've got another decorator coming to give us a quote and a Waitrose shop this afternoon.

I need a holiday, something we haven't done for more than ten years now. Wales sounds lovely. I nearly went there in 1979 as had a holiday booked but then my Mum died so couldn't go. The only other time I've been is when I was holidaying in Shropshire and we hopped over the border for a one day visit. I wouldn't mind going to live there if only for the reason that the house prices are about half of what they are here.

@Miniscule, good luck in your new job. Sounds like you have a very understanding new boss, fingers crossed.
@Mrs Funkin, hope Oscar soon picks up. Us oldies are allowed off days. Hope your work day goes better today.
@urbantigers, sorry work is stressful. Takes me back, why they rely on just one person to do certain things beats me...bad management!
@ewelsh, good luck at the groomers today with Dolly

If I've missed anyone, apologies.

Have a good day all xx


----------



## Minuscule

Good morning,

I struggled to fall asleep last night, every neighbour has decided this is the summer of hell and they should have parties all the time. All of them, even the ones who used to be very considerate.

The director of uni signed my convention yesterday for starting my master in October, I am waiting for my company to do it too, no news so far... I am also meant to sign it but there's no place for my signature so at the moment I'm just waiting for the company to reply. All this paperwork is taking ages and I am tired of it... It feels like I should start in October but at the same time there's a doubt as nothing is official.

Hope you all have a nice day!


----------



## Ali71

Good Morning

We had the mother of all storms this morning,I had decided on a rest day fortunately! The first clap of thunder was about 5am, just as I thought "stupid weather forecaster, missed us again" but it was a show and a half. I drove to work in what I hoped was a lull in proceedings but got a light show most of the way as well as lots of surface and running water. I was glad to get in but now I have a headache, probably low air pressure. I am hoping to go and visit my parents this afternoon, that will mean I am not on the roads for Bank Holiday and I can hibernate!
I picked up my cross stitch for the first time in months last night and fell back in love, so I am planning on doing some more this weekend.

@Mrs Funkin sorry to hear Mr O is a bit under par, fingers crossed it is just a little blip and he'll be hungry for Sheba later. Have a good day at work. I think we are quite similar in character as, as much as I would have loved a job in nursing or health in some capacity, I am a complete empath, perfectionist and overall worry-wort. Its bad enough doing my own job and managing expectations for stressed and anxious clients.

@Charity you do need a break! My parents just had similar issues when they redecorated their lounge and got new furniture. The charities were being difficult, they couldn't offload the old bits on Marketplace or Freecycle at the right time, then the decorator wanted to come early and it was all a mad rush - they had 4 weeks sitting on sun loungers until their new stuff came, as it was delayed. Then when it arrived, it was flat pack! My mum did her absolute nut as there was no mention of it when they ordered it from the store (in person). I hope the storms miss you.x

@urbantigers hopefully work is less stressful today for you.
@ewelsh we need pics of Dolly later on!
@Minuscule hope all your paperwork gets sorted, it sounds like they know you're the right person for the job and will be looking after you! Have a peaceful day 
@GingerNinja did you get the rain?? 

Have a great day everyone x


----------



## Tigermoon

Good morning all.

Yesterday went well, although we were stuck in traffic on thre motorway for 20 minutes (no reason, just sheer weight of traffic caused a jam). London is a god awful place, cars/vans just pulling out of side roads willy-nilly, people just walking across the road usually while chatting animatedly to their phone/friends and they never look! By the time we reached the hospital I was hanging onto the door handle with a grip of iron and was so tense I could barely stand up. My dad, who was driving and is a Londoner, arrived with his eyes popping and his jaw clenched. We had the choice of taking either my car (a Kuga so fits the Chelsea Tractor label needed for that part of London) or my dad's car (a jaguar so fits the ridiculously overpowered and over large sports car label needed for that part of London). We went with mine as it is shorter so we hoped easier to park, and it has a hoist for the scooter in the back. I'm glad we did as we got the very last parking space but due to the poor parking of the fellow in the spot in front had to leave mine hanging out over the back of the space. Luckily we didn't get a ticket! Test done we beat it home with all speed.

On arrival we found that a lot of deliveries had come. My dad's birthday/christmas present (he's set it up but I've told him he can't use it until his birthday next week  
Also the new dog beds from Aldi, which have already been approved, and some box files from Whsmith for all my old show catalogues. At last another storage box has been emptied 
In the evening I went through my figurines as I have decided to thin them out a bit. I've put aside all the ones that are to go.
Today is another busy day, as my new bed frame is coming and so is the cat food. We are also planning on popping down to the local mattress maker and picking out a new mattress for said new bed.
So no rest for the wicked it seems

@Miniscule, good luck in your new job. Hopefully your new boss proves to be as fab as he sounds.
@Mrs Funkin, hope Oscar if feeling better soon.
@urbantigers, sorry work is stressful. I stil remember the day I stood up at the end of my work day and thought 'I'd be better off dead'. Luckily I spoke to my sister, who knows everyone in that place, and I was manage moved into a new role with lovely people and I got no hassle regarding my hospital visits.
@ewelsh, that is a fabulous photo.


----------



## Cully

Good morning. Hope you all had rain overnight 'cos not even a spit here.
Bruising is fading in my foot but it's still tender so I'm keeping off it as much as poss.
Lots of pets upset or acting strangely atm. I'm sure they sense changes in the weather long before we do and it unsettles them. Especially a pending storm.

@Ali71 ,you've just reminded me it's bank holiday this weekend.
Hope you enjoy your visit and don't get stuck in traffic.

@Charity ,oh what a bind with the furniture. It's true that everything seems to happen at once. I'm sure the air show will be marvellous, but not when you're in the middle of such a hectic time. The noise must be scary for Purdey and the cats. How are poorly paw an itches today?
Yes you definitely need a holiday of some sort when all this is over. Any chances of getting away? Probably not easy with the furries.
Try and take a few minutes to de-stress if you can. A few deep breaths and stretches can work wonders.
I'll keep hoping for a bit of peace to descend on you all. Meanwhile, keep pushing that rain SE, we could do with it here.

@Mrs Funkin ,hope today is less stressful for you. Will you get a break over the weekend?
Hope Oscar is feeling a bit brighter. When you're not feeling too good this weather doesn't help. At least Mr F will keep an eye on him for you.
Fingers crossed you get some help at work and can share the load.

@ewelsh ,hope Dolly 'enjoys' her trip to her beautician today. I might get the address from you as I cut (hacked) my hair the other day. Oh dear. Say no more!!
How did OH's birthday go. Did he love the photo?
Hope you get chance for a breather later.

@BarneyBobCat , ha ha, loved Barney on your dashboard. Does he normally take trips with you?
Did you say today all the decorating will be over? 
Back to normal then, apart from all the 'touch ups'.
Hope you get chance to fit in your bike ride.

Nearly half nine so really must do something useful.
Such a lot of lack of sleep and stress around so sending thoughts for peace and calm to everyone who needs them. xx


----------



## GingerNinja

Good morning chaps.

@Ali71 no thunder storms here. We have just had quite a heavy shower but only for 10 mins and it's brightened up again now. Forecast says more to come later but it keeps changing.

I was so hot last night, had a terrible sleep and still have a banging headache. Hopefully after the rain the air will be fresher.
It's my last day off today and I have jobs to do (that haven't been done because of missing cat/heat) but I'm really not feeling motivated to do anything. I think I will pop out for a bit, even if it's just to the co-op. I must not spend hours looking at paint colours online!

@urbantigers I hope work is better today.
@Tigermoon glad the appointment went well. I went down to London last week and couldn't wait to get out again!
@Charity it will soon be over and you will have a lovely space with new stuff! I really hope Purdey's paw and Toppy's itches are soon resolved 
@Mrs Funkin I hope work is okay and that Oscar is less picky today
@Cully I hope that your poor foot continues to improve, I can 100% sympathise as I need two new ones if I can find anywhere that sells body parts 

Xx


----------



## huckybuck

Morning Morning! 

It’s raining cats and dogs!!!!!! Has been since about 6. I have never been so happy to see such a downpour. I even slept in because it was much darker this morning (and I sleep with ear plugs so didn’t hear it). Hopefully it will refresh everything including me lol!!

@Tigermoon glad you got to London and back safely - the last time I drove in I was late. I have never seen so many traffic lights and lanes merging. It’s almost impossible to drive round now.

@MrsFunkin I wish I could take your worries away - slowly counting breaths backwards helps for me and also trying to remember that I can worry about things in the day time - it doesn’t have to be at night (we won’t forget) helps too. Hope Oscar has a brighter day today. 

I seem to be stockpiling plants - been ordering off websites and EBay and Etsy and visited garden centres so some planting will need to be done soon. I was waiting til we had a bit of rain so maybe this afternoon or tomorrow. 

Was supposed to be getting a smart meter fitted today but that’s been cancelled AGAIN. There’s a story behind this for later!

Make the most of the rain today - according to Mr HB there isn’t any more for at least 2 weeks - we’ll not in the SE anyhow!


----------



## ewelsh

Morning


We have rain, lots and lots of rain, I am sure my garden was actually sighing with relief, but after 4 hours its taking the Michael.

Dolly had her hair cut, she is home now and absolutely livid, she likes her nap from 9-10 so she is grumpy, sick of being brushed pulled and poked about, she likes to be scruffy and dirty, so she has run around the garden rolling in the wet grass 🙄 
Here she is bouncing around the kitchen trying to find where she wants to sleep, what a hard life they lead…

Tried her round bed…nope









Then tried her hidey hole… nope










Back to her round bed….nope










and settled for the floor










Thats it for 5 months, i do the cuts in between.


There is something in the air with us humans and cats all being so unsettled. For those not sleeping or worried, “ it will pass” one day soon you will have forgotten all about it xxx

@Tigermoon yesterday’s trip down sounds awful, I couldn’t drive that ever! Glad you have had your tests and got home smoothly. X How’s Frosty nowadays?

Sending big eating and calming vibes for Oscar Woo xxxx extra hugs for @Mrs Funkin x work hey! Nothing worse if it stresses you out. My Mum always taught me not to stress that acceptance sometimes is the only answer.


@Ali71 I am sure you will have a lovely time with your parents, safe calm journey home xx

@Cully glad bruise is calming down xx

@GingerNinja enjoy your last day off forget the chores cause there will always be chores x

@Minuscule ear plus or disconnect the electricity power 😂 hope all gets sorted for your Masters soon, you have plenty of time x

@huckybuck plant buying can be addictive, you can never have enough plants! x


Apols if I have missed anyone out,have a lovely wet day everyone. X


----------



## Charity

ewelsh said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> We have rain, lots and lots of rain, I am sure my garden was actually sighing with relief, but after 4 hours its taking the Michael.
> 
> Dolly had her hair cut, she is home now and absolutely livid, she likes her nap from 9-10 so she is grumpy, sick of being brushed pulled and poked about, she likes to be scruffy and dirty, so she has run around the garden rolling in the wet grass 🙄
> Here she is bouncing around the kitchen trying to find where she wants to sleep, what a hard life they lead…
> 
> Tried her round bed…nope
> View attachment 576442
> 
> 
> Then tried her hidey hole… nope
> 
> View attachment 576441
> 
> 
> Back to her round bed….nope
> 
> View attachment 576443
> 
> 
> and settled for the floor
> 
> View attachment 576444
> 
> 
> Thats it for 5 months, i do the cuts in between.
> 
> 
> There is something in the air with us humans and cats all being so unsettled. For those not sleeping or worried, “ it will pass” one day soon you will have forgotten all about it xxx
> 
> @Tigermoon yesterday’s trip down sounds awful, I couldn’t drive that ever! Glad you have had your tests and got home smoothly. X How’s Frosty nowadays?
> 
> Sending big eating and calming vibes for Oscar Woo xxxx extra hugs for @Mrs Funkin x work hey! Nothing worse if it stresses you out. My Mum always taught me not to stress that acceptance sometimes is the only answer.
> 
> 
> @Ali71 I am sure you will have a lovely time with your parents, safe calm journey home xx
> 
> @Cully glad bruise is calming down xx
> 
> @GingerNinja enjoy your last day off forget the chores cause there will always be chores x
> 
> @Minuscule ear plus or disconnect the electricity power 😂 hope all gets sorted for your Masters soon, you have plenty of time x
> 
> @huckybuck plant buying can be addictive, you can never have enough plants! x
> 
> 
> Apols if I have missed anyone out,have a lovely wet day everyone. X


Dolly, what have you got to be grumpy about? You are looking super pretty and it must be a lot cooler.

Now, now @ewelsh, mustn't complain about rain ever again no matter how much you get.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Good Afternoon all  
Sorry I missed this morning but I actually overslept after a reasonably goodnight so was running late for my shift at the charity shop - just about had time for a shower and breakfast before I left 

Rain, rain glorious rain  Not sure what time it started but it's only just stopped, so my garden has had a reasonable soaking - could do with a week or so of heavy rain to make any real difference though !

I have read everyone's posts but I'm tired after a busy morning in the shop and can't remember what you all reported plus I'm badly in need of a cup of coffee ! So will end by saying hope that everyone who is worried/stressed has less stress and worries today


----------



## Charity

The sun's come out this afternoon, lovely.

I washed the cover of my window seat a couple of days ago which is white/cream and Toppy decided it needed decorating so he went outside and did a lot of digging earlier, then came in and walked all over it with his dirty paws so it will need another wash now. 🙄

@Bertie's Mum, hope you're feeling a bit more alive this afternoon. Soon be bedtime 

Does anyone watch Shetland which was on last night, one of my favourite programmes? Nailbiting last night.

I showed OH a list of the most expensive household items using up electricity so he's decided today we can save money by using a gas kettle?? Oh heavens  I expect he'll want a whistling one, remember those? I got one years ago and it frightened my cats to death, they hated it. Here's the list if anyone is interested.


----------



## SbanR

Charity said:


> The sun's come out this afternoon, lovely.
> 
> I washed the cover of my window seat a couple of days ago which is white/cream and Toppy decided it needed decorating so he went outside and did a lot of digging earlier, then came in and walked all over it with his dirty paws so it will need another wash now. 🙄
> 
> @Bertie's Mum, hope you're feeling a bit more alive this afternoon. Soon be bedtime
> 
> Does anyone watch Shetland which was on last night, one of my favourite programmes? Nailbiting last night.
> 
> I showed OH a list of the most expensive household items using up electricity so he's decided today we can save money by using a gas kettle?? Oh heavens  I expect he'll want a whistling one, remember those? I got one years ago and it frightened my cats to death, they hated it. Here's the list if anyone is interested.
> 
> View attachment 576466


Wouldn't that depend on how frequently/long it's used for?


----------



## SbanR

@huckybuck did you get to keep those plants sent you in error?


----------



## huckybuck

SbanR said:


> @huckybuck did you get to keep those plants sent you in error?


No!!!!! I was actually fuming with the company. 

They said they would get the wrong ones picked up but didn’t give me any details as to who/when etc. So I ended up phoning back and asking (the owner told me everything I needed to know) then I asked about my plants and he said he would get the new ones packaged up and sent the next day or day after!?! 

I flipped at that point - and said that I thought the least he would have done would have been sent mine out the same day I reported it - not spend all his time dealing with the others and letting me wait while that was all sorted before doing it. Not least when I was doing him a favour re packing and waiting for the courier etc. I was so angry that I almost put the phone down on him.

I did get the new plants a few days later and then a voucher for £10 off another order. But I wouldn’t use them again. For a small company I thought the way they treated me was awful. I’d love to know who the other customer was though as they were so concerned about getting the plants to get quickly she must have been super important!!!


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Decorating done. I've got some.bits to fix at the weekend but overall I'm happy. I couldn't have done it all - touch up is all I'm good for! I don't have before pics and wouldn't share them anyway as the room was well overdue a spruce up. Here are some photos - we are still putting furniture etc out...











































Also we need new carpets next - Barney has shredded them!


----------



## GingerNinja

Very smart @BarneyBobCat 

I've got the whole bungalow to do but it will have to be room by room!


----------



## Charity

SbanR said:


> Wouldn't that depend on how frequently/long it's used for?


That's what we said


----------



## Charity

That looks lovely @BarneyBobCat, very smart. Are you both happy with it? Trouble with anything new is you then have to get other things, like carpets, to make it all look spanking. We're the other way round, we got the carpets, now we need the decorating.


----------



## Minuscule

@BarneyBobCat It looks really nice!


----------



## ewelsh

Very smart @BarneyBobCat it is a slippery slope as other things look tired. Enjoy finding a carpet Barney likes 😂


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Yes @ewelsh - advice on carpets from anyone is appreciated. We were obviously thinking something hard wearing but really don't know where to start. We have time to look around, getting the ensuite replaced first end of September


----------



## ewelsh

BarneyBobCat said:


> Yes @ewelsh - advice on carpets from anyone is appreciated. We were obviously thinking something hard wearing but really don't know where to start. We have time to look around, getting the ensuite replaced first end of September



Avoid jute or Seagrass is the only advice I can give, my girls think they have flat scratching posts 😂 or any loop pile I suppose.

My upstairs is carpet, its wool short pile and sort of cat sick colour, very handy though 😂


----------



## huckybuck

No loops @BarneyBobCat go for a twist. Whatever you do don’t go for velvet pile.

If it’s a longish pile you can pull the tugs out.

Mr HBs carpet in the TV room is quite dark and hard wearing - you can’t see any scratches or sick.

Our cream carpets I didn’t spend as much on cause it’s a massive area - I wish I’d spent a bit more to make them more hardwearing. You need to get up cat sick sharpish and it sometimes needs a few goes.

However they look ok ish except for the stairs and our bedroom - we should really have put a flat scratcher in there and never did.

We did buy off the roll and got the leftover whipped to stair size so we if ever we want to put the house up for sale we can replace the stairs (which desperately need it lol). The stairs are one big scratching post!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Good morning, it’s calm here weather wise this morning after nine hours of rain yesterday morning. However, by the time I got home yesterday I didn’t go into the garden to see if anything has actually benefitted and we have damp soil anywhere!

Oscar had a terrible day yesterday, ate very little. Then HD decided to give him a random pouch (Whiskas 11+ poultry in gravy) which he ate a lot of. So I stopped to buy a couple of boxes on the way home (not too much, obviously!). He then ate most of another but in lamb version before bed, had a little fight with a mousie and slept. He’s still asleep now but we were woken by the sound of a cat fight from next door’s garden. They leave their cats out all night now  We shall see what today brings - I might try him on some 11+ jelly fishy see if he fancies that, he went through a phase of it at some point as I’ve got three boxes in the garage 

Work again for me today - yesterday was very busy, I’m fed up with people going off sick all the time. The same people, same pattern, urgh. I’m sure they think that we are daft and don’t see what’s going on. Our job is busy enough and hard enough without that. I’ve woken with a headache just thinking about it. I wish I didn’t worry @ewelsh and @huckybuck - it’s impossible for me not to worry though. If I’m not worrying, things play on my mind, so much sadness in my job and of course that stays with me, not all the happiness that’s also there in abundance. I know everyone has stressful working days, I’m not alone in that, I just feel like sometimes I’d like to be able to flick a switch in my brain. Who knows what today will bring.

I’m sorry, I’ve only just read the messages from yesterday. I don’t comment on things like others do, I’m sorry. I do love reading what everyone is up to though. I like the little insights into people’s lives.

So we have friends arriving tonight - they won’t get here until about 10pm though. The plan is three nights but she’s 36 weeks pregnant so I think she might want to go home before then. I’ve said I don’t want any more visitors for a while after they’ve gone though. One of my colleagues said yesterday, “you always have people staying, do you ever go to them?” I said no as we can’t because of Oscar but also nobody lives anywhere we would want to stay, as in the towns not their houses. We’ve got the perfect set up here too for guests, which is half the reason we bought the house in the first place.

Small boy has just woken up. No noise yet though. Have a super Friday everyone. Hope you all get your jobs done today so you can enjoy the long weekend if you’re getting one.


----------



## urbantigers

Oh poor Oscar. Hope he has a better day today. Sorry you are stressed at work @Mrs Funkin 

well it’s my last day in work today and I’ve already got the Prosecco chilling in the fridge. I felt much better yesterday after a half decent sleep the night before. I even managed to do the work task I didn’t know how to do. At least I did something. It may be right or it may be wrong. I wasn’t able to preview the final thing as it just wouldn’t fit in the screen and there were no scroll bars. So I just submitted it and crossed my fingers 🙄 

I didn’t sleep so well last night. I woke at 3.30 am (3.30 seems to be a bit of a thing with me). I fell asleep again until Mosi woke me meowing at 4.40am (4.40 seems to be a bit of a thing with Mosi at the moment). He came to bed and Kito jumped down from the bed. Fortunately Kito remained quiet until Mosi and me decided to get up at 5.15. Feeling tired as a result but at least it’s friday.

that looks very nice @BarneyBobCat similar to the colour I have. My neighbour volunteered to paint my living room when I went on holiday a couple of years ago (well she volunteered her son to paint it!). It’s not perfect but I can‘t complain aboit free decorating. The bedroom desperately needs doing but that needs to be sanded down first so I think I’ll have to actually pay someone to do that 

I’d best get a move on. I’m finishing work 3pm on the dot today (I work flexi time) and I’d rather not lose any time. Hope everyone has a good friday.


----------



## Jojomomo

Good morning all. Sorry work has been stressful for you @Mrs Funkin, I've also found work full on for most of this month. Hope it gets better for you soon and that lovely Oscar has a better day ❤ I slept better but got woken by Thorin playing with another mouse 🙄 On the plus side both cats are now eating better. I'm so glad it's Friday and that we have a long weekend! Had lots of rain here last night so I have a happy garden for now.

I hope everyone has a lovely day 😊


----------



## Charity

Good morning folks. It's quite chilly this morning, or fresh rather.

@Mrs Funkin, I'm so sorry about your worries, I really think you need a little me time soon to recharge your batteries. Glad Oscar decided he was hungry after all. Hope your headache goes and you have a better day. 😉

@urbantigers, glad you got through yesterday and well done for getting that horrible task done, roll on 3 o'clock. 🙂

Today is sunny so I will have to get some washing done. Still no tumble drier. 😏

Lots of pet food arriving today so stocking up the cupboards. 

The depressing news of the day is the gas/electricity price cap has gone up 80%!!! This means the average bill will be around £3,500 a year come October. Where do they think people are going to magic this from? 😡

Well, can't stop and chat, got a dog to walk. Be back to catch up later.

Have a good day, at least its Friday xx


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Good Morning  
Very misty out this morning - looks like Autumn already !! Shouldn't be surprised by the mist after the amount of rain we had yesterday followed by a sunny afternoon !

Only food shopping to be done today - AND the ironing is STILL waiting to be done  I did sleep better last night - it was cooler and I did take a magnesium tablet - so perhaps I'll have more energy today 

@Charity I've stopped checking on the news re energy prices - what will be will be  But I do get cross when people keep banging on that the government should be bailing everyone out - where do they think the money is coming from ? Do they think there Is some kind of magic money tree ? Anything the government gives with one hand has to be paid back at some point with the other. The energy companies make massive profits - it's they that should be helping by taking lower profits and keeping prices lower. After all the handouts during the pandemic out National Debt is MASSIVE and I can't see that being reduced unless taxes rise.

@Mrs Funkin hope today is a better one for you and for Oscar too.

My good news is that my great niece got great results in her GCSEs so now have to sort out which A levels for next year


----------



## Minuscule

Good morning,

I slept ok last night. Still waiting for some news from my company, the woman in charge of my recruitment is probably still on holiday (at least I hope). 

Worried about Ren again, I hope I can manage this worry and think of something else today. I wish I had my own place, living at my parents' is getting tricky with all my worries and my need for a controlled environment.

I don't have much planned these days, trying to keep busy as I can... I will continue watching a Youtube tutorial on a software that could be useful in my future job (don't know if I'll use it but it's one of the main softwares).

Have a good day everyone!


----------



## GingerNinja

Good morning all.

Back at work today. One good thing about my new role is that I don't get over 100 emails a day! I have been clearing them every couple of days so I don't have to spend time this morning sorting out what I need to keep/respond to.

The replacement power lead for my fire arrived yesterday afternoon so I've tried it out...... very pleased with it! I wish I could post videos as it really is rather effective and will be nice to have on in the colder months to make the room more cosy.

I must dash as I have a lot to do but I hope everyone has a less stressful day, cats eat well and that any aches and pains are feeling better x


----------



## Ali71

Good Morning! A beautiful but autumnal-feeling start to the day here in Norfolk. I've had a niggly headache since Wednesday evening, I necked 2 more pills and went for a brisk bike ride to blow away the cobwebs. First time I've needed a jacket for a few weeks! So far so good. hoping I've seen the back of it now.

These energy price hikes are just not sustainable; it is a worry. I feel quite lucky that I was able to fix our rates until 2024 before everything went nuts (just electric, we have oil heating). I don't know where they think people are just going to find that sort of money but you're right @Bertie'sMum. Good luck with your ironing today btw x










@urbantigers i shall think of you popping that fizz open at 5.01pm!
@BarneyBobCat love the decor
@Mrs Funkin hope Oscar has a better day today, and that you enjoy the time with your guests this weekend

@Charity hope you enjoy your walk, it is much fresher (and lovely) x

Bank Holiday mode loading............... xx


----------



## ewelsh

Morning all, what a very wet day yesterday and night up here, my garden is soggy, but on a positive, I left my car out of the CarPort so today it is lovely and clean 😂

@Mrs Funkin I raise my hat to you because your line of work isnt just hours on your feet, its the emotional aspect which must be draining. I couldn’t handle nursing because I couldn’t switch off emotionally xx
Gravy for Oscar Woo for a while then, he does keep you on your toes doesn’t he. Hope he has another good ish day and your weekend guests are happily pleased. You do need a proper rest @Mrs Funkin 

I just have just cleaning to do today, all of a sudden the whole house needs cleaning…how does that happen hey! I am also ironing clothes ready for my holiday in September, I do like to get everything out ready in neat little piles with lots of lists. So thats all I am doing today.
Its my MIL new hip’s 1st birthday today, so I sent it a birthday card 😂 that should make her laugh as she is getting so worked up over this rise in electricity. I agree @Bertie'sMum how some people are meant to manage I dont know. The energy companies should step in and not the government. I have always been careful with electricity etc but even I am looking at the light bulb in the oven and wondering to remove it 😂
Like @Ali71 I fixed my electric till 2024 but I know the oil heating prices are going to rise fast come winter, so its log fires for me, actually that’s another job I have to do, chop loads of kindling, my list of jobs is growing fast.

Have a lovely day everyone, for. Those who work I hope your Friday flys by x



P.S @BarneyBobCat I googled the best carpet when you have cats and this came up

*Cut pile carpets like saxony and twist carpets* are the best carpet for cats and dogs. Natural wool carpets will show up more stains, so polypropylene is the best carpet for pets and high traffic areas of your home, with built-in resistance to dirt, dust, and spills.


----------



## ewelsh

I also read this @BarneyBobCat 

Is there a carpet that cats won't claw?


You could also try City in Tawny CY309, which is a tightly woven sisal bouclé that should conceal any fibres pulled loose by your cat. Whether you have cats, dogs or children, sisal is also ideal for high-use areas of the home, such as hallways, stairs and living rooms, as it is durable and very hardwearing.16 Nov 2016


Well thats false in my house!!!!!! Plus it moves even with the glue and correct underlay…


----------



## Minuscule

Update on my convention... the company replied and they said they want uni to update all the dates... this is going to take ages. I am tired of this! It's like being back to square one (I am pushing for this since end of June).


----------



## Charity

@BarneyBobCat, our carpet is Twist for heavy use areas as its throughout the whole house and so far so good as far as the cats are concerned. Don't get anything thick whatever you do, awful for clearing up mess.


----------



## huckybuck

Morning all.
Arghh don’t talk to me about gas and electricity!!!
I couldn’t fix in time so we’re on the standard tariff.
Back in April our bills were predicted to be £12k a year (still we’re when I spoke to Octopus yesterday). Today they will be almost 20k. I don’t know how we will pay for this other than eat into our savings/investments. 

I had to explain to Mr HB that the price cap didn’t mean that’s the maximum bill we will get per year - I’d have been laughing if it was!!

Anyway I am ordering timers today and some more energy saving lightbulbs etc. And just going to be a bit more thoughtful about where we can cut back. 

I do think we need to take some personal responsibility for the crisis as well as expecting the government to step in. We have become a society where as soon as our standard of living is being threatened (by frankly things that are global - not the fault of the government) we expect the government to make up the difference with no thought to where the money is going to come from. 

Anyway, glorious morning aside from this.

Our gardener has turned up and is dismantling our compost heap which means wrecking Huck’s ladder to get over into next door!!! 

I’ve made a bargain with Mr HB today that I’ll pop to the range with him (hardly a hardship lol) and then he can dig the holes for all my plants! Sounds quite a good deal to me. 

Have a good day all xxx


----------



## ewelsh

@huckybuck those prices are ridiculous aren’t they, frightening too!

My Mum who is 80yrs old, not in the best of health due to arthritis so movement is very limited and does get old easily, is expected to pay £200 pm for her gas and electric in a one bedroom bungalow! Which to many will be manageable but not on a pension. We are helping her out obviously but I am sure there are many like her without help, especially OAP’s who can’t pay and will be cold this winter.


----------



## Minuscule

The price of energy is getting a massive problem but I guess it's even worse in the UK... we don't depend as much on Russian gas here. But It's still predicted to be a difficult winter energy wise.
Two winters ago, my electric bill was going to get too high and my flat was so badly insolated anyway that if I turned the electric heating on, I had to keep it on all day long at the max temperature so the flat didn't get cold instantly. So I just used a lot of clothes and went to bed with a hot water bottle... I pretty much didn't heat my flat of all winter, only the bathroom when I was going to take my shower. Some days were cold but I managed it this way and overall it was ok. I am glad I had a warm dressing gown and lots of blankets on my sofa 


I have funny pictures of Ren with a blanket on as well, he looked like a jedi. Here's one.


----------



## Charity

There have been no fixed deals with any company I don't think since the last rise unless you are already a customer with a particular company. We managed to get one with Octopus just before the last hike to take us to next March.

I'm afraid most of us are going to have to look after ourselves as best we can. 

If this helps anyone, you can get an idea of how much extra you will be paying in October with this calculator.
What are the price cap unit rates? (moneysavingexpert.com).


----------



## Charity

Minuscule said:


> The price of energy is getting a massive problem but I guess it's even worse in the UK... we don't depend as much on Russian gas here. But It's still predicted to be a difficult winter energy wise.
> Two winters ago, my electric bill was going to get too high and my flat was so badly insolated anyway that if I turned the electric heating on, I had to keep it on all day long at the max temperature so the flat didn't get cold instantly. So I just used a lot of clothes and went to bed with a hot water bottle... I pretty much didn't heat my flat of all winter, only the bathroom when I was going to take my shower. Some days were cold but I managed it this way and overall it was ok. I am glad I had a warm dressing gown and lots of blankets on my sofa
> 
> 
> I have funny pictures of Ren with a blanket on as well, he looked like a jedi. Here's one.


Oh Ren, you do look funny. Lucky you having a furry coat, at least you'll be able to keep warm while the rest of us shiver.


----------



## Minuscule

Charity said:


> Oh Ren, you do look funny. Lucky you having a furry coat, at least you'll be able to keep warm while the rest of us shiver.


We're not in that bad flat anymore now so the heating will be on. Although, I don't have a radiator in my bedroom as it's broken!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Good morning, sunny here which is good as it’s our Summer Fayre today. We are, as usual, in charge of the “Sports Day”. Our friends who arrived last night are generally quite useful, as she’s a primary teacher. However, due to advanced pregnancy, she will be directing rather than doing  

Oscar had a terrible day yesterday. Ate very little  I’m just trying to accept that this is how it is when you’re older and have two chronic conditions. He’s eaten some thing morning though, so that’s good. I shall focus on the positives - but we are definitely having more “less good” days currently. He woke us up at 5 something, husband went down with him as we don’t want him waking the pregnant lady, hehe. I’m finding that constant knot of worry in my tummy is more Oscar based at the moment. I wish I was someone that didn’t eat when I was worried.

Then we are having a BBQ for dinner, other pals coming round too, so just the six of us. I chose to do a BBQ as I can prep all the salads this morning and afternoon after the Summer Fayre. It’s just easier that way.

Oh and I go to collect my new glasses this morning - which are the same as my current ones but with new Rx. The lady was laughing and trying to get me to choose different ones but I told her it took me a month to choose these four years ago, so I’ll just keep the same. I’ve chosen different sunnies though. I’m a bit worried as my right eye lens is much worse, mostly due to placement of the cataract on that eye, so new specs will take a bit of getting used to I think!

I’ve no idea what happened in the world yesterday, what with work and Oscar. Apologies of I’ve missed anything important. Hope everyone has a fab weekend and that you all do something that you love and makes you smile


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Good Morning 
Bank Holiday nearly upon us ! Although TBH now that I'm retired I don't find that Bank Holidays are different to any other day  Certainly won't be going far as I expect the roads will be mayhem as usual ! Probably just to my BiL's Bowls Club for their "Fun Day" and BBQ.

Good News - the fan unit for my car is finally in; Bad News is that they can't fit it until 7th September due to staff shortages ! God knows how much it's going to cost - the quote last year was £500+ and the cost of living as risen dramatically since then 



huckybuck said:


> Back in April our bills were predicted to be £12k a year (still we’re when I spoke to Octopus yesterday). Today they will be almost 20k. I don’t know how we will pay for this other than eat into our savings/investments.


How much ? I know it's only me and Lily and we live in a 2 bed maisonette, but our bills with British Gas standard variable tariff are a tenth of that - I'd be expecting to heat a grand 10 bedroomed mansion at those prices !

@Mrs Funkin how is our Oscar this morning ? Hope you enjoy your visitors this weekend and manage to get some time to yourself before work next week 
(edited to add: cross posted with Mrs Funkin - sorry Oscar had an "off" day yesterday - hope he's better today)

Lily popped out for garden patrol earlier but is now back sleeping in her current favourite place - my armchair !! She's really not interested in staying out for any length of time unless I'm out there with her  Suits me as it's one less thing to worry about !!


----------



## Ali71

Sending love, @Mrs Funkin - you are such a kind and sensitive soul x I hope you enjoy your time with visitors and that Oscar has a little bit more to eat during the day (or perhaps makes up for it with a ravenous day tomorrow).

I slept well last night as I was so tired, but had an awful nightmare which was so vivid I woke up crying 😭 I slept again for an hour or so after that, Milo by my side throughout, which is not like him really! I'm in the office this morning for a few hours and then we are off until Tuesday. I have started getting back into my cross stitch which is lovely, and keeps me off my computer. We may go for a bike ride tomorrow with our friends but if not we will go for lunch and a catch up instead. Just looking forward to some downtime.

I hope you all do something you enjoy, even if it's the simple things like lounging about and not being at work!! xx


----------



## Minuscule

Good morning,

Sounds like you're going to have a nice time with your friends and the fayre @Mrs Funkin! I know it's sometimes hard to focus on the positives when we have something on our plate but try to enjoy this time with your friends. The BBQ sounds like a great and convenient option.

@Ali71 Enjoy the time off as well, it sounds lovely.

I am home alone this weekend, my parents went to Lyon for a family party. I said I'll stay here to look after the cats 
I know they didn't like it but I am not close to my this part of family so there's no way I am leaving Ren for this and spend a terrible time, not being able to eat anything (I am gluten and lactose free, it makes it difficult in social situations) and surrounded by way too many people (including 16 kids) for more than 24 hours. I am a feral cat


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Ali71 said:


> I have started getting back into my cross stitch which is lovely, and keeps me off my computer


I was an avid cross-stitcher at one time but my eyes can't cope with it now even with a neck magnifier (uncomfortable !)  After I had my hysterectomy back in 1990 I stitched all day every day right through my 3 month convalescence ! Can't remember how many projects I completed but most were bought by a local gift shop and sold well - over the years I also did many commissions (wedding samplers etc) for friends. I rarely used bought charts preferring to design my own

Apart from samplers my favourite subject was.........................CATS 

I've still got a chest full of fabric and threads that I know I will never use but just can't bare to get rid of


----------



## lymorelynn

Good morning 🙂
Not much happening here at the moment. The bank holiday will be quiet. We had fish and chips on the quay last night and that's the sum total of the weekend's excitement.
One of our baker's dozen of grandchildren got their GCSE results on Thursday and did very well, though they haven't shared the actual results with me. Better than they expected or were predicted apparently. They are going on to do the new T levels, hoping to go into primary teaching. I say 'they' as they declared themselves to be non-binary earlier this year. I still find that difficult to get my head around but they're happy which is what matters.
Their brother is off to uni in a couple of weeks to do English literature. 
Hope everyone has a good weekend, relaxing for those who are off work and maybe doing something different for those, like me, who no longer have to think about work.
Love to all the furries and hope they have a good weekend too 😽


----------



## Ali71

Bertie'sMum said:


> I was an avid cross-stitcher at one time but my eyes can't cope with it now even with a neck magnifier (uncomfortable !)  After I had my hysterectomy back in 1990 I stitched all day every day right through my 3 month convalescence ! Can't remember how many projects I completed but most were bought by a local gift shop and sold well - over the years I also did many commissions (wedding samplers etc) for friends. I rarely used bought charts preferring to design my own
> 
> Apart from samplers my favourite subject was.........................CATS
> 
> I've still got a chest full of fabric and threads that I know I will never use but just can't bare to get rid of


@Bertie'sMum I feel your pain, I am managing with my glasses at the moment, Steve did find me a headband magnifier but I couldn't get it to feel comfortable so I abandoned it. You can also get magnifying lamps which may be useful, it's a shame if it was something you loved and miss doing. I got into it again after doing my secret santa handmade gift last year, and took on a bit of an ambitious project for my first - well, in for a penny and all that. I bought a frame and that has made things so much easier. My next will be a cat or possibly a peacock


----------



## Ali71

This was about 3 months ago, I’ve got a little bit further now!


----------



## Charity

Good morning. We were late up this morning, if you can call 7 o'clock late.  

It's a lovely sunny day and had a nice walk first thing. Saw two lovely little kittens about four months old sitting in someone's window and playing with each other. Purdey found a cat sitting under a car and practically banged noses, puss wasn't happy and hissed at her. She's very good, she never attempts to go for them. 

The vet rang yesterday to ask how she was doing and she decided its time to investigate what's going on more so she's going in next Wednesday for them to do a thorough examination, open the lump up and wash it out and see what they can find. 😟

Toppy's made his chin sore with all the scratching. He's a crafty so and so. I put some antibacterial cream on it thinking he can't lick that off. Then he rubs his chin on his paw and licks that! 😸

Today, for a change, we're going out for a drive in the country. Mind you, we're only going because OH has an ulterior motive as he wants to do something else while we're out there.  Still, it will be nice and get us away from everything going on at home.

@Mrs Funkin, enjoy your busy day. My friend's cat is the same age as Oscar and he doesn't eat every day very much, you're right, it is an age thing I think. Her cat's name is Orlando and a couple of times I've written to her and asked her how Oscar is and she says 'you mean Orlando, who's Oscar?' so I've sent her a picture of the lovely Oscar. 

@Bertie's Mum, you're right, when you're retired, weekdays, weekends, its all the same. I don't remember which day of the week it is most of the time.  Bad luck about the wait for your fan unit, everything is a wait nowadays.

@Ali71, sorry you had a bad night, I hope you've forgotten what the nightmare was about now. I used to like crossstitch but haven't got the patience or the eyesight for it nowadays. That one looks quite a challenge. Enjoy your long weekend and relax, you deserve it, you've been very busy recently. 

@lymorelynn, congratulations to the grandchildren on their results. Like you, all these new modern terms do my head in .

Have a good Saturday everyone whatever you are up to.  Sorry this is a bit long, my OH would say I write like I talk....too much.


----------



## GingerNinja

Good morning. It looks like a lovely day at the moment so I will get some washing out and do some weeding this morning (yes, still not done it!)

I didn't sleep very well.... my Tesco delivery driver asked me if I had everything because I did not order any meat or fish this week, so I told him that it was because my fridge freezer was on it's last legs and the compressor was going. That meant that I needed to use up the stuff in the freezer which I've only recently started stocking up!. He then told me to be careful because the Grenfell fire was due to a faulty fridge  thanks for that.

Anyway, we survived the night!

I'm trying to think what to do for lunch tomorrow as my sister and BIL are visiting. I haven't seen them in person for over two years and although it's silly, I feel quite nervous for some reason 
I always worry that I won't have anything to say because I'm so boring!

If anyone needs any portioned up salmon/turkey breast steaks/chicken thighs then you know where to come 

Have a lovely day xx


----------



## ewelsh

Good morning

@Ali71 wow that’s a big cross stitch pattern, its great, will you frame it? As you know my Mum does cross stitching, she has a frame and a lamp magnifying mirror now which helps. 
Bad dreams are unsettling, shake it off and enjoy your bank holiday xxx

@lymorelynn congratulations to your grandchildren’s results, your family are clever aren’t they! As for this non binary, I hear a lot of it too from my step daughters friends, I’m on edge these days for fear I will say the wrong thing, I just can’t keep up.

@Mrs Funkin sounds like a well planned weekend, happy BBQ later xx hugs to Oscar Woo xxx 
I had to laugh at the new glasses, when I picked my first reading glasses frames, my husband said I looked like HarryPotter 😳 so I hate choosing them too.😂

@Bertie'sMum 😳 to your car air con, why is everything so delayed and expensive these days!

@Minuscule enjoy having the house and cats to yourself 😄 party!


Not much on for me today, I will mow a little and potter in the garden, after I have bathed Dolly and Phoebe who have been digging their way to Australia, honestly I could kill them on times.
I also have to ring my MIL who’s i pad has crashed…. have you tried giving instructions to a non computer person 😱

This weekend I am going to buy the Elvis film as a treat, unless anyone has watched it and can give me their reviews. If not I will buy Belfast which I never got to see at the cinema. 


Enjoy your day whatever you are doing xx


----------



## ewelsh

@GingerNinja What a cheery delivery man to remind you of that… I am sure it takes a lot more than that to set a fire going so try and relax.
As for you visitors, (a) your not boring, your posts are always chatty and fun (b) 2 years is a lot of catching up to do, so time will fly by, it will come naturally.

As for lunch tomorrow, keep it simple, salmon in the oven, new potatoes and salad - can’t go wrong with that x

have fun x


----------



## urbantigers

Quick good morning and wishing everyone a happy Saturday. I’m meeting a friend for coffee at 11 so can’t linger. I say coffee but I will probably have tea as I don’t trust coffee in most places. Having my proper coffee now  Although Mosi is currently sticking his paw in the almost empty cup.

The boys did good this morning. I went to bed later (which doesn’t usually make any difference at all to Kito‘s wake up time) but fell asleep quite quickly and the next thing i knew Kito was gently meowing in my ear. I say gently because his usual style is to yell from the kitchen. I looked at the clock and it was 5.52! So I got up straight away and fed them. I tried to go straight back to bed but Kito wasn’t having that. Mosi had settled in bed but I had to get up give Kito a bit of attention. Back to bed and Kito was quiet but Mosi started his shenanigans. Eventually he settled and I was able to get a bit more sleep and a semi lie in.

Work was rubbish yesterday as nasty task came back to bite me on the bum. I’m going to have to log in one day next week to sort it out which will spoil my week off but not as much as if I don’t as it would then be at the back of my mind all the time. I did enjoy my Prosecco though. I sat outside drinking it and enjoying that friday feeling (slightly spoiled by work though).

I keep forgetting it’s a bank holiday since I have all week off next week.


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Barney got me up at 5am. He seems to know when I need a lie in! Never mind! Big day out for me - going into Newcastle, fancy lunch out then lots of drinks in the sun.

Bbq tomorrow and gardening.

Then bike ride Monday to work off the excesses!


----------



## huckybuck

Morning all!
I had a glass of wine last night and decided I really wanted to go and stay at the Big Cat Sanctuary in Kent. Mr HB was having none of it and said we’ll talk about it in the morning. 
Anyway he simply wouldn’t agree to staying overnight (hates staying anywhere away from home except Dubai lol) but I have got him to agree to go on an Encounter instead. I am beyond myself with excitement but need to contain it until October lol!!

Slept dreadfully cause I had a glass of wine and was hot but got a quiet day today so it doesn’t matter.

@GingerNinja if I lived near you I’d be around with my shopping bag! You could be a good neighbour and treat someone!

@Mrs Funkin as long as Oscar is not being sick or anything then try not to worry too much. How is his weight? 
Have you tried him on kitten food at all? I’ve seen a change in Huck since I have allowed him as much soup as he wants in the day along with other food. He’s def put weight on. I know it’s not the best but at his age I want him to enjoy life.

It’s a glorious day here today so hoping the plants we got in will enjoy it. I gave them all a good water in yesterday. And then went and ordered some more whoops!

Have a relaxing day today and enjoy the sunshine.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

huckybuck said:


> I had a glass of wine last night and decided I really wanted to go and stay at the Big Cat Sanctuary in Kent. Mr HB was having none of it and said we’ll talk about it in the morning.
> Anyway he simply wouldn’t agree to staying overnight (hates staying anywhere away from home except Dubai lol) but I have got him to agree to go on an Encounter instead. I am beyond myself with excitement but need to contain it until October lol!!


Oh I am so JEALOUS !!! I've wanted to visit there ever since I watched the BBC2 series with Maya (the jaguar) who was brought up Giles Clark in his home here in the UK.

I've also just watched "Tigers about the House" - same scenario but set in Australia with two tiger cubs (Spot & Stripe) and BBC2 are currently showing his programme "Bears about the House" about saving Sun and Moon Bears (both endangered species) in Laos.


----------



## huckybuck

I am soooo excited @Bertie'sMum 
I would have loved to do the full works overnight stay as you get up close to all of them and hand feed etc. Then there was the ranger day but I’d have to stay the night before as couldn’t get there in time otherwise. So it was just the experience but at least it’s something. 

I was wondering whether to get some big kickers made to take lol!!!


----------



## ewelsh

Oh I am well jealous too, how fabulous. You never know @huckybuck Mr H might agree to an over night when he see’s the place.

Defo take some kickers 😂 maybe a cat nip plant too 😂


----------



## BarneyBobCat

It looks amazing @huckybuck 

My day is great so far. Fantastic food at an amazing Asian restaurant, now having a cocktail! I love an old fashioned


----------



## Cully

Minuscule said:


> The price of energy is getting a massive problem but I guess it's even worse in the UK... we don't depend as much on Russian gas here. But It's still predicted to be a difficult winter energy wise.
> Two winters ago, my electric bill was going to get too high and my flat was so badly insolated anyway that if I turned the electric heating on, I had to keep it on all day long at the max temperature so the flat didn't get cold instantly. So I just used a lot of clothes and went to bed with a hot water bottle... I pretty much didn't heat my flat of all winter, only the bathroom when I was going to take my shower. Some days were cold but I managed it this way and overall it was ok. I am glad I had a warm dressing gown and lots of blankets on my sofa
> 
> 
> I have funny pictures of Ren with a blanket on as well, he looked like a jedi. Here's one.


Aw Ren, the double of Yoda


----------



## Charity

Well, we had a drive out into the country and a walk in some remote spot where my OH will be working next week as a volunteer for Forestry England, not the most riveting part of Dorset but nice all the same. It was lovely and sunny at home but quite dull and overcast here. He always takes me to some place that if I got left there on my own, I wouldn't have a clue how to get home. 





































Hope you had a nice time with your friend @urbantigers.
@BarneyBobCat, that looks a jolly place.

Just going to have dinner, OH cooks on Saturday, I use the term loosely, its pizza  He read somewhere someone querying why we buy a round pizza, which comes in a square box and we cut it into triangles. Hmmm.


----------



## Minuscule

@Charity It looks lovely! Once I have some money, I'll have a holiday in the UK. I miss the country so much... I am ready to get out of my comfort zone for the UK, that's the only place which makes me want to leave my house.

Parents are away until tomorrow afternoon, I am enjoying this time. I love having the house for myself, that's why I can't wait to live on my own again (and I am seriously questionning myself on the question of living with another boyfriend someday...). I am ready to watch a series with my infusion, it's only 8.37 pm here, this never happens before 9 something when they are around!


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Good Morning  
Well it's not really a "good" morning for me as I've been up most of the night with a flare up of cubital tunnel syndrome (like carpal tunnel syndrome but with the nerve trapped at the elbow/upper arm rather the wrist). Some of you may remember that I've reported this before - it comes on every 12 months or so and can take up to 6 months to clear. When the Orthopaedic consultant discharged me in October last year he sent me a letter re the PIFU (Patient Initiated Follow Up) scheme whereby I can ring and get a follow up appointment if my symptoms return within 9 months - I will ring after the Bank Holiday to try and get an appointment but unfortunately it will be just over 10 months so I may have to be re-referred by my GP. In the meantime I've sorted out some exercises online; started wearing a wrist splint again to limit movement and got my TENS machine out ! Supposed to be going to BiL's Bowls Club fun day tomorrow but if it is still as painful I won't be going anywhere - I'm no fun when I'm in pain (painkillers don't help with this) 

Laundry, ironing and general housework on today's to-do list - but will only do as much as I can without making it worse ! As it is I'm going to have to stop here as typing isn't helping !

Hope everyone has a lovely weekend


----------



## Ali71

Oh no, I'm so sorry to hear that @Bertie'sMum - nerve pain is really tricky to manage. I hope you can find some relief with the exercises, support and TENS machine xx Don't overdo it with the ironing etc - if I was nearer i would come and help!

@Charity that looks a beautiful place to visit, how far away is it from home?

We are supposed to be going on a bike ride followed by lunch with our friends today, but I feel a bit off this morning so I'm hopeful I'll feel a bit brighter by the time we go!! Its a beautiful calm and sunny morning so it would be a shame to miss it. 

@Mrs Funkin how's Oscar today? Hope things are going well with your guests. 
@BarneyBobCat hope you're not too fragile today 🤞

Have a wonderful day everyone, enjoy the prospect of an extra day off  xx


----------



## Charity

Good morning all, happy Sunday

@Bertie'sMum, sorry about your arm, that's a miserable pain to have. Hope you can get an appt very soon
@Ali71, sorry you're not feeling too good and hope you feel brighter soon and have a nice day. That spot is 15 miles from home by the way. I expect you find the same in lovely Norfolk, you come across some lovely picturesque spots tucked away.
@Miniscule, enjoy the rest of your 'me' time.

Having a quiet day today before a busy week, keep forgetting tomorrow's bank holiday. 

Have a nice day everyone xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Good morning, it’s sunny and breezy here. I’m contemplating going for a run but my right arm/shoulder is now joining in the “fun” of being painful. Urgh. Not sure if it’s linked to where my cervical vertebrae are falling towards my spinal cord, maybe nerve stuff? Who knows. I’m sad to read of the pain you are in @Bertie'sMum fingers crossed you can refer yourself in. Hopefully you can figure out a way to manage the pain in the meantime  So debilitating. 

So, all good yesterday. Running was a bit “meh”, new glasses and sunnies are excellent, Summer Fayre sports day also excellent with no injuries to small people, delicious BBQ and BEST of all Oscar ate really well and enjoyed some chicken from the BBQ. He was very chirpy yesterday and was sat with us in the garden, he even had a sleep on the garden sofa next to one of our dinner guests  that person is probably the person besides us that he knows best as the couple are often here. I think it’s just age and chronic illness - we do need to weigh him @huckybuck but he’s had more “less good” days than normal recently, so I’m a bit frightened of it. I know we need to though.

I’m going go for a run in a bit I think, not entirely convinced as yet…then will make a lasagne for late lunch/early dinner (I would normally make it beforehand but with work Friday and busy yesterday I didn’t get chance) and then our guests are going to go about 6pm, instead of staying another night. They’ve got lots to do still before the baby’s arrival, so want to be home to make the most of the whole BH day off tomorrow - which I fully get.

So have a glorious Sunday everyone. Here’s a loaf for you all


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh @Ali71 thats not like you? You’re normally such a spritely woman. I hope you feel back to your normal self soon, it’s rotten to just feel not quite right


----------



## Minuscule

Morning,

I am enjoying being in a quiet house indeed! Fed the cats this morning, the outdoor ones were taking a sun bath, they are funny... one of them sleeps on the chair and the other one under, they look like they're sleeping in bunk beds!

I am always tired as soon as I get up, it's so annoying being tired h24. I was diagnosed with Hashimoto disease earlier this year, it might be what it is. It's not due to my supposedly low blood pressure as it was checked on Wednesday and was ok...

It is sunny here, can't wait for a bit of rain (don't know if that's even planned) 🙃

Enjoy your day!!


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Im still drunk


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Thank you every one  

You'd think I'd be used to it by now - I've had flare ups like this for the last 10 years or so but it was only last year that it was finally diagnosed after an in-depth nerve conduction test (didn't show up on numerous MRIs or X-Rays). Usually I don't know what starts it off but his time it happened when I was settling myself in bed and leant on my elbow as I turned over


----------



## Ali71

@Mrs Funkin I do feel a bit better now thank you - I have another hour or more before we have to go and hopefully the fresh air will do me good as well! I'm glad Oscar had a good eating day yesterday and was able to join the party with your guests  
@Charity absolutely, just goes to show you don't always have to go miles to find somewhere nice  We are going to a new place to cycle with our friends today, I'm hoping the roads will still be relatively quiet as I don't like heavy traffic! (That's why I go out so early, you miss most of that save the odd white van man)
@Minuscule enjoy the peace and quiet today x


----------



## Jojomomo

Good morning lovely cat chatters. I've had too much needed lie ins so feeling much more refreshed after a busy and stressful week at work. Bit of drama yesterday as Boots brought another mouse in 😱, I beat Thorin to catching it and put it back outside. Hope that's the last of them! I'm off to meet my sister in Haslemere later, should be a good day.

@Bertie'sMum hope your nerve pain improves soon
@Ali71 glad you're feeling a bit better, have a good time later
@Mrs Funkin glad Oscar is more chirpy, I hope he has a good day and that you arm/shoulder improves soon
@huckybuck jealous of you going to the big cat place, looking forward to hearing about it! 

Hope everyone has a great day 😊


----------



## GingerNinja

Good morning.
I didn't wake up properly until 8 this morning! Was going to get up at 6:30 but must have drifted off again . The cats were not impressed!

My sister should get here about 12 and I have only got to wash the kitchen floor before they arrive, everything else is as clean as it's going to get 
They just want a sandwich for lunch so I'm going to go and get some nice bread and local ham, I have all salad stuff to go with it.

I'm sorry that your arm is so painful @Bertie'sMum . I'm the same when in pain, just don't even want to talk to anybody. I hope you can manage it today x

Have a lovely Sunday xx


----------



## BarneyBobCat

That big cat place looks amazing but £1500 a night! Woah! Guess its a once in a lifetime type stuff - my wife didn't like the idea of hand feeding a bit cat


----------



## huckybuck

BarneyBobCat said:


> That big cat place looks amazing but £1500 a night! Woah! Guess its a once in a lifetime type stuff - my wife didn't like the idea of hand feeding a bit cat


We would have gone on a weekday so a teeny bit cheaper (still a darn sight cheaper than to Dubai lol) and considering Mr HB hasn’t bought me anything for my birthday or anniversary (inc my 50th) for the last few years I thought stuff it. 

The encounter is a lot cheaper but I just hope you get to do all the stuff with the cats that you could on the overnight stay and it’s just the food/hotel bit that you miss out on.


----------



## ewelsh

Morning all

I had a bad night, I was stressed, yes….me stressed.

I have daily help for my Mum, her arthritis is so bad now she needs help with most things, ( it also give me peace of mind that someone goes in every morning ) so I have lovely ladies helping her every day. The weekend lady gave up so I found a new lady, well girl really, very sweet and willing to help.
I pay well, well above private wages and look after the helpers, double time on bank holiday’s, upped wages due to petrol prices etc, so I think I am very fair. I don't dictate or check up on their work, I just arrange things and pay.

This new girl was to start yesterday 10.00am but she text me at 9.00am to say she couldn’t get there till 12.00 🤨 
well what could I do, so said ok but please don‘t be late as my Mum needs her food, water for tea, help changing etc.
12.00 came no helper, 1.00 came no helper. I text and rang her but no answer. So I had to call in a Bank nurse and pay stupid prices which was fine as my Mum needed the help and was thirsty obviously.

I didn’t hear off the girl all day and evening so asked the weekly help to step in for Sunday ( today )

Last night at 1.00am I had a text off the girl saying she would be at my Mum’s today around noon and her phone was playing up, soz!

SOZ 🤬

So I replied saying, this was a bad first impression, that to leave an 80yr old women without food or water is wrong, cruel actually, that this job is not for her or us, thank you but goodbye.

She actually text me back saying “ your rude” 😳

So I was walking the pile off my carpet fuming all night.

Now I am worried she will turn up at my Mum’s today, I know my Mum could handle her but still… I am so shocked.


Anyway I was up super early and took the girls for a long brisk walk, they didn’t know what hit them 😂

Now I am sitting by my I pad waiting for my Mum to say if she has the audacity to turn up. This afternoon I will do some jobs and potter.
I watched a good film last night on Amazon called 13 Lives. Talk about holding my breath with eyes on stalks, I highly recommend this film to anyone. True story - survival film based on the Tham Luang cave rescue.


Off for my 3rd coffee.


Hope everyone has a good day xx

@Bertie'sMum I have Carp Tunnel of my wrist which flares up, my goodness its painful so your must be agony. keep the brace on and keep it still xxxxx 
@Ali71 your normally the bright early bird, so unusual for you, but glad to read you are feeling more perky now, enjoy your day out xx
Good boy Oscar Woo, things might be settling down now xxx As for your shoulder @Mrs Funkin “rest“ maybe, I dont think you know what that word means, I will have to come down and sit on you xxxxx
@GingerNinja have a lovely day with your sister, all will be fine xxx

@Charity your Photos are lovely, I am glad you got out and about away from all the stress you have had lately xxxxx

X


----------



## Bertie'sMum

I liked your post for the bits at the end - NOT for the shiftless young Madam  

I volunteer with Carers UK - a charity that advises and supports those caring for family/friends in an unpaid non-professional capacity and, sadly, we hear stories l like this all the time  More so concerning professional care staff organised by local Social Services who think they can turn up when they like, stay for 20 minutes and then disappear without doing half of what they're supposed to do !


----------



## GingerNinja

That's awful @ewelsh I cannot understand the thought process of some people!
I hope that all is well today xx


----------



## huckybuck

Morning all!
Another beautiful one here!
Gosh I like a Sunday morning.

@Mrs Funkin glad Oscar was a bit brighter and you had a nice day yesterday. He doesn’t look thin from the photo (still looks fit and healthy) so hopefully he won’t have lost anything.

@GingerNinja have a lovely lunch today - I’m now thinking of making bread again lol!

@Bertie'sMum so sorry to hear about your elbow playing up. Do you take Gabapentin for nerve pain? It was the only thing that helped me with sciatica. Is it bothering you at night? I have since discovered Panadol night which really helped with my frozen shoulder (not so much for the pain relief but for getting me back off to sleep when it woke me up). I hope you can manage it quickly.

@ewelsh gosh I am livid on your behalf. That makes me so angry. I guess the good thing is you have found out quickly what a vile girl she is and haven’t paid her anything. Is there any way you could report her? 

@BarneyBobCat I would not like to be in your shoes later when the hangover kicks in 😂 hope you have full fat Coke and a full English at the ready!

Enjoy a Sunny Sunday everyone!


----------



## Bertie'sMum

huckybuck said:


> @Bertie'sMum so sorry to hear about your elbow playing up. Do you take Gabapentin for nerve pain? It was the only thing that helped me with sciatica. Is it bothering you at night? I have since discovered Panadol night which really helped with my frozen shoulder (not so much for the pain relief but for getting me back off to sleep when it woke me up). I hope you can manage it quickly.


Unfortunately nothing seems to help much - over the years I've been prescribed just about every pain killer on the market ! Gabapentin and the like just make feel like a zombie and don't provide any relief - the best is prescription strength Co-Codamol but that has it's own drawbacks.. The codeine in it can cause a flare up of my colitis. All in all I prefer to go with non-drug related treatments. IF (and it's a big IF) I can get to see the consultant quickly he may consider steroid injections to reduce the inflammation - they usually have a high success rate.


----------



## BarneyBobCat

huckybuck said:


> We would have gone on a weekday so a teeny bit cheaper (still a darn sight cheaper than to Dubai lol) and considering Mr HB hasn’t bought me anything for my birthday or anniversary (inc my 50th) for the last few years I thought stuff it.


Thats terrible! You go for it. I always think you cant take it with you so spend and enjoy yourself while you can


----------



## Charity

@ewelsh, oh dear, your Mum's carer situation isn't having any luck is it. I don't blame you for telling her not to bother, it would only happen again. Where is people's sense of responsibilty nowadays? Hope the Bank nurse has turned up.

Our neighbours have carers and I sometimes wonder what they can actually do in the space of the ten minutes they are sometimes there. I know there must be good ones as well as not so good but its scary.


----------



## urbantigers

Good morning! Or rather good afternoon.

that looks like an amazing place @huckybuck 

sorry your arm has flared up @Bertie'sMum I hope you can get referred back without problem.

my shoulders are still painful so I considering whether to ask to be referred back to the orthopod. I was seen a few years ago and offered surgery but had injection and specialist physio instead which really helped. However, it’s almost back to how it was and I’m not allowed another injection (was told at time could only have it once) so am thinking maybe it’ time to consider surgery. Don’t really want any surgery though, especially as I don’t know how I’d manage the boys.

I had a nice catch up with my friend and afterwards looked around the garden centre. I limited my spending to a tray of violas that had 70% off so did well there. A browse around Waitrose then home. Today was lie in day. I’ve only just got around to breakfast/brunch/lunch so doubt I’ll get up to much today.


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Well so mich for gardening and BBQ - its absolutely p*ssing it down here!!!!!! This wasn't forecast!


----------



## SbanR

BarneyBobCat said:


> Well so mich for gardening and BBQ - its absolutely p*ssing it down here!!!!!! This wasn't forecast!


The garden needs it BNC 😸


----------



## BarneyBobCat

SbanR said:


> The garden needs it BNC 😸


Mine doesn't! Its been raining here very regularly


----------



## Cully

BarneyBobCat said:


> Mine doesn't! Its been raining here very regularly


I'll swap if you like. We could do with loads of rain.
Hope you manage to find something to do instead of BBQ.


----------



## huckybuck

Put a brolly up BBC!!! Pretend you are in the Caribbean and it’s tropical rain 😂


----------



## Cully

That's awful @ewelsh , young girls really have no place as carers, they just don't have enough life experience.
I was a carer for disabled people in the community. The team we had was wonderful.
The main problem we had was if a patient needed more than her usual care on a particular visit. It made us late for the next one and so on. 
If it was going to make us very late we'd phone in and hope there was another carer available to step in.
It was very difficult because you can't just say well my times up so I'm off, when the patient your with is having a bad day and needs you longer.
I hope everything was ok with your mum and she got all the care she needed today.
Such a worry for you though and I share your frustration.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

@Charity just heard Elaine Paige on BBC Radio 2 say that Thursday 1st September is Ginger Cat Appreciation Day


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I shall read back later properly but OMG @ewelsh - that young woman! What disgusting behaviour. That is shameful. Honestly, I can't stand it. Don't do a caring job if you don't give a toss. 

Gggggrrrrrrr.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Good morning, sunny and breezy here by the seaside.

Small boy woke us with a very very croaky meow about 5:30, he actually sounds very cute with his little squeaky meow. However, I’d rather him eat some food that’s here and not do that. He had a good day until 5pm, then didn’t eat anything else until a few bites about 11pm (and I mean a few) so once again a poor total fir the day. He’s been for a stroll around the garden and I’m hoping he will have eaten some of his first breakfast.

Just chores to do today, really. Might meet pals for a drink later. Was going to go for a run but not sure I can be bothered to persuade my legs this morning. Think I’ll have today and tomorrow off running.

Also need to be at Oscar’s beck and call today, after another poor day yesterday. It’s odd that he seems okay, bright and chirpy, doing all his usual things but just more tired and eating less. I’m definitely thinking age is creeping up on the Poor Skinny Little Boy.

Hope everyone that’s not working will have a lovely extra day off today, enjoy the Bank Holiday.


----------



## Willow_Warren

Well yet again I’m miles behind on the forum!

my 4 day weekend went very quickly… although I depressed myself on Saturday! (ordered a Mercedes’ plug in hybrid back in November and they still don’t have any idea of when it going to arrive but will give me and update in January… this was the conversation back in May/June time, when I ordered it I was told. 4 months ). so thought I’d start looking at fully electric cars (different make) (currently free charging at work), but then the huge increase in the energy price cap it now seems that electric is as expensive as petrol (and goodness knows what will happen come January). So after liking the car and the finance sort of working, I spent the afternoon moping on the sofa!

Sunday I kicked myself up the arse and went for an 11 mile walk, cleaned out the chicken coop to find red mite… so pressure washed that & treated it (whilst worrying I’d get reported for using the hose pipe… even though there isn’t a ban here and I’m sure even if a ban you can use it for animal welfare).

anyhow it’s Monday again… back to work (I really had too much work on to take Thursday and Friday off but I’d paid for things to do, and I would have lost my money I’d cancelled, meant to catch up over the weekend but didn’t ). Anyhow. 4 day week as I’m going to bucks county show on Thursday.

currently torn between a quick walk before work or starting work early. (Working from home).

oh and there was a 4.30am fur ball!

p.s. hugs to Oscar


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Good Morning 
Sunny but much cooler this morning  and on checking the the advance weather forecast I see that we're in for 4-5 days of RAIN from Saturday 

Did manage some sleep last night but was aware of being careful when turning over in bed not to aggravate the nerve pain in my arm/hand. I tried all my usual remedies yesterday - ice pack / heat pack / TENS machine / wrist support / pain killers - the only thing that did help a bit was the heat pack but who wants to have to use heat packs in Summer !! Keep your fingers crossed for me that I can get an early appointment when I phone the hospital tomorrow otherwise I know (from previous experience) that I'll be in pain for the next 3-6 months

My neighbours (they of the overflowing bins !) are back from their extended holiday in Poland so first thing I had to go out into my garden to pick up all the rubbish that the foxes had pulled out of their bins and strewn around my garden before Lily could go and investigate ! Hand/arm permitting I will get some of my ironing done today even if it's only the things I want to wear this week I think I'm going to give going to BiL's Bowls club a miss today - may take a walk along to the local park instead as there's an environmental fair taking place today.

@Willow_Warren working today ? But it's Bank Holiday Monday !

@Mrs Funkin hope the small boy's appetite picks up today.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Fingers well and truly crossed @Bertie'sMum 

If I could hop in the teleporter and come to do your ironing for you, I would do.


----------



## Willow_Warren

We don’t get bank holidays off automatically (virtually frowned upon). And I booked Thursday / Friday off before realising it was a bank holiday! At least it should be a day where I can clear existing work without getting too much “new” work in (fingers crossed). Legal minimum holiday allowance too… so not very generous…


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Mrs Funkin said:


> Fingers well and truly crossed @Bertie'sMum
> 
> If I could hop in the teleporter and come to do your ironing for you, I would do.


Oh that would be lovely MrsF - it's the one job that I really don't like. I'll grab any excuse (like now) to put off doing it for as long as I can


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Willow_Warren said:


> We don’t get bank holidays off automatically (virtually frowned upon). And I booked Thursday / Friday off before realising it was a bank holiday! At least it should be a day where I can clear existing work without getting too much “new” work in (fingers crossed). Legal minimum holiday allowance too… so not very generous…


We don’t get them off either in the NHS, it depends where you work. As I’m not in an outpatient department, we do get them off - but the eight BH days each year are added into your annual leave allowance, so if you are a full time person in an outpatient area, you take it as an A/L day but if, like me, you’re part time, it either is a day off or A/L depending on who is around to work the rest of the week. Mine today is just a normal day off, I only work the occasional Monday.


----------



## Charity

Good morning. What a silly night that was. OH stayed up late to watch a film and I was just dozing off when he came in. I thought I saw a large spider scurrying across the ceiling so I was out of bed in a shot but when we looked up....nothing. I pulled all my bedding off and shook it, scoured the floor, but no sign of spider. We came to the conclusion that as I was just going off to sleep, it was my imagination. 🤪 Of course, then I was wide awake and I tossed and turned until 2 a.m. 😒

The second decorator man sent us a message yesterday to say he couldn't do our work as he'd had two quotes accepted so he wouldn't be available until....January! We can't mess around anymore or we will likely lose the other chap so we've accepted his quote. 

It's going to be a busy and stressful week, when I'm feeling stressed enough already, I just wish so much stuff wasn't whizzing round my brain. Just take one day at a time I tell myself. 

Toppy seems to have forgiven me for bothering him so much yesterday with flea and chin treatment. Bunty's turn today though she will be more difficult. 😬

@Bertie's Mum, good luck tomorrow, hope you can get an appt very soon to ease your pain
@WillowWarren, I know when I got my car a year ago there was a four month wait so I had the display one on the forecourt so I could get it straight away. I'm sure things have got worse by now, how frustrating.
@Mrs Funkin, no 'just chores' today, have a nice relaxing day for a change.

Off for our walk now, its chilly but the sun is shining at the moment.

Have a good day those having a break and for those at work, commiserations, hope the day goes quickly. 👋


----------



## Minuscule

Good morning everyone,

I slept well last night, had my breakfast and now waiting for a decent time to call the company I should work for. But at the same time I'm dreading it and I don't want to do it so I'm like "that's ok I can wait another 30 minutes" but I am actually very stressed of doing it and making it worse for myself. I wrote a script of what I'm gonna say (I am terrible).
I am at my wits' end with this situation and wish it was easier. I even wonder if it's not a sign I shouldn't push for it... I don't know anymore, changing career, starting uni again isn't an easy decision and you start wondering if it's some signs getting in your way and telling you it's a mistake.

I "only" have a month left before it starts and it's such a worry. I haven't worked for so long, I don't really want to but unfortunately I will need to earn some money at some point, I don't even know if I'll be able to (mentally and physically).

Have a good bank holiday for all those of you who are off work today!


----------



## Cully

Happy bank holiday everyone, although atm it doesn't look or feel much like it. We had a few spots of rain yesterday but not so you'd really notice. I hope the sun doesn't get too bright today as a I don't think my eyes can take much more glare.
@Mrs Funkin ,sorry to hear Oscar is still off his food. If he wasn't a poorly boy I would just assume it's down to the changeable weather. Misty is so annoying just having a taste and then leaving food, and seems to eat most overnight.
Hopefully it's similar for the wee boy and he'll perk up once the weather is more to his liking.
Hope you get some pleasure from your days off and feel up to a run later or having drinks later.

@Bertie'sMum ,I really feel for you with your painful elbow. When I get a flare up of fibro I'm usually in tears. Not due to the pain, but because I know it's going to last such a long time and theres nothing I can do but wait it out.
I hope you manage to get an appointment asap.
Ironing will wait a bit longer, so don't do it and make your pain worse.

@Charity ,glad to hear Toppys forgiven you and hope his itchyness has calmed down. Sounds like a regal title doesn't it, 'His Royal Itchyness'  .
Good luck with Bunty later.
I don't blame you for accepting decorator number 2. You've had enough now and want to know the end is in sight.
_Do_ try to take a breather from all the stress. Yeah I know, easier said than done, but you must.
How's Purdey's paw now? I know you mentioned having it lanced and washed out, but just hoping it's improving and won't need that.
Hope you enjoy your walk with her.

Hope you all enjoy the last of the BH, or if you're working, it's a happy workday.


----------



## GingerNinja

Good morning.

@Bertie'sMum I will keep everything crossed for you xx

Please try and relax/de-stress @Charity , it's good that you have chosen a decorator and you know that the work will only take a week... It will soon be all sorted 😊 Toppy will hopefully be less itchy and Purdey's paw will soon be sorted. Btw tea tree oil is amazing stuff and I saw that there are some pet products you can get that may be worth a try 😉

Have a lazy day with your Prince @Mrs Funkin !

I had a nice afternoon with my sister and BIL (who is more like my actual brother as he's been in my life since I was 11), we didn't go anywhere just had a bit of lunch and a chat. They hadn't seen my bungalow so nice to get some opinions on what I'm planning to do decorating wise 

I will do a couple of hours work today and go to get some more carrots for the cows 🐮 apart from that will just potter about.

Have a good day xx


----------



## Minuscule

Update: I did it, I called the company. It should be sorted this morning


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Barney was up early again - 4am ish, wanting cuddles and shouting for attention. So no lie in again. Its still grey here but dry at least - might get some gardening done later but off out looking for a mirror this morning. Bike ride later on


----------



## huckybuck

Morning all. 
Is it me or does it feel a bit fresher this morning? Almost Autumnal?
I forgot it was bank hol today!

Watched a lovely film last night “Phantom of the Open” it is about golf but you don’t need to have a clue about it to enjoy the film - the guy who ended up playing didn’t 😂

It’s incredible to think it was a true story and has a bit of everything - humour, sad, heartwarming. 

Plans for today are a good defuzz and scrub up, then pop to the GC and get some manure (maybe I should do this the other way round). And then half an hour at the driving range. 

Have a good day everyone and remember it is a bank holiday.


----------



## Charity

Minuscule said:


> Update: I did it, I called the company. It should be sorted this morning


There you are, wasn't as bad as you feared was it and neither will the rest of it be. I understand how scary it is when you've been out of things for quite a time but the waiting period when you've taken the first leap is always the worst because you've got time to think yourself in or out of things. The first positive is that you impressed the company enough to offer you the job so you should feel really good about that. Make some post it notes with positive things written on them and put them around your room. Try and look ahead to when you will be in the job and at uni and, hopefully, enjoying it, then you can be proud of yourself that you've achieved your goal. Think back to something which really worried you say three months ago and now it doesn't matter. That's life all over.


----------



## ewelsh

Morning all

Its a grayish day here, I really need to mow so I hope the rain holds off. 

Libby is in my bad books, I gave her morning ear drops which she absolutely hates, in return after she shook the drops all over the kitchen walls, she walked over the work tops eyes on my phone and in one swipe she knocked it clean off the work top, then swished her tail and walked away 😲 it was so fast I couldn’t catch my phone, I now have a crack down the screen.. My husband will be livid, I will blame the dogs of course.


I hope everyone has a good bank holiday xxxx


----------



## huckybuck

@ewelsh you can get the screen replaced fairly easily if you have a phone tech repair shop nearish you. It’s not cheap but cheaper than getting a new phone. Then a screen protector!!!!!


----------



## ewelsh

Yes I will be doing that @huckybuck would you believe I have a screen protector front and back 😳 that was one hell of a swipe


----------



## huckybuck

@Minuscule I remember the first 6 weeks of my job after uni (flying) I hated it. I didn’t know anyone. I was sooo nervous and thought I’d never be able to learn what I needed to in order to fly. They made it all so scary. 

After 6 weeks I did my first real flight - it was a shambles - but I had such a laugh and enjoyed it and never looked back.

Sometimes things can seem scary and uncomfortable for a while but as @Charity said when you look back in a few months time it will be worth it.


----------



## SbanR

@ewelsh Libby is such a clever monkey; she knew exactly which object to target to get her revenge.
Most impressive!!


----------



## Minuscule

@huckybuck and @Charity Thanks for the good advice. I will try to relax, I just can't wait for the paperwork to be over though so that's official and I don't have second thoughts because that's already signed.
I hope they are as good as they sounded when they hired me and when I had the director on the phone then, explaining my anxiety. I will also talk about it to the work doctor when I have the hiring medical appointment. Hopefully that will help me to relax a bit more! and I hope it all goes well at uni as well, it's all about group projects so I hope I get on well with the other students. I'm really hoping they won't all be 20 and there will be older people like me who have worked before. 🤞

I feel like my life is about starting from scratch constantly


----------



## Charity

Oh @ewelsh, you need eyes in the back of your head. Mr E will know what to get you for your birthday now...if not before. I've got your e-mail, will reply in a minute.

@Cully, Purdey's cyst does look a bit smaller today but that could be wishful thinking on my part. There is still quite a lump around it underneath the skin which you can't see so I think it will still have to be opened up.

Toppy's a bit better today, not scratching so much. I found some other itch ointment so have put some on his chin. I love His Royal Itchyness, I think that will be his AKA from now on. 

I know this probably sounds really silly but its not the days when things are busy that stress me out, I actually thrive on busy, its days like yesterday and today when nothing is going on really which gives you time to think about lots of things, good and bad. 

Look who we met on our walk this morning. Thankfully, Purdey was too engrossed looking at a dog on the other side of the road to notice. He/she was sunbathing right in the middle of the pavement.


----------



## urbantigers

> just heard Elaine Paige on BBC Radio 2 say that Thursday 1st September is Ginger Cat Appreciation Day


Ooh don’t tell Mosi. He already thinks every day is ginger cat appreciation day. I can’t possibly give him more attention than he already gets  Although maybe he’ll be too snobby to consider himself ginger - he does like to be called red

Happy bank holiday day everyone. It’s bright but a bit dull here. Dry at least. Not that I have any plans. Boring day again. I’ve just got up so by the time I’ve showered and had something to eat it will be lunchtime anyway. I might try to go somewhere for the afternoon. I’m in no hurry to go anywhere today really since I’ve got the rest of the week off work.

I will pop outside to see whether my veg box has been delivered correctly. They have a new driver and the past 2 times it’s been left at the other entrance to this block of flats. I can see it if I walk forward a bit and peer through the bushes, ,but I can’t walk that far to collect it. After them doing that twice, I rang last time to complain and they gave me £10 off my next box. I’m not going to complain at that but would like it to be delivered to the right place this time.

That sounds like a shameful situation with the care @ewelsh although I’m not that surprised as I hear that sort of thing all the time. It sounds like she’s definitely not suited to that sort of work (or any sort of work really 🙄)

Hope your pain isn’t too bad today @Bertie'sMum I find Pregabalin works better for me that’s gabapentin for nerve pain, although it does seem to have more side effects.


----------



## ewelsh

Great spot @Charity that slow worm looks happy basking in the sun. X



If anyone is interested, John Williams Composer has exclusive interview with radio Classic Fm tonight 8pm should be so interesting .


----------



## Bertie'sMum

urbantigers said:


> Hope your pain isn’t too bad today @Bertie'sMum I find Pregabalin works better for me that’s gabapentin for nerve pain, although it does seem to have more side effects.


I've had both in the past and tbh neither made any real difference to the pain and even on very low dose only at night time I felt like a zombie for most the following day.


----------



## Cully

@ewelsh , oh Libbyeeeeee!!







Good idea to blame the Krays.
Libby is so smart, knowing you wouldn't tell on her😸.


----------



## GingerNinja

ewelsh said:


> Great spot @Charity that slow worm looks happy basking in the sun. X
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone is interested, John Williams Composer has exclusive interview with radio Classic Fm tonight 8pm should be so interesting .


Did/are you watching the earth proms on BBC 2? Very good, lovely VT and soothing music 
Watch on catch up if not xx


----------



## Willow_Warren

Good morning!

don’t like the idea of getting up in the dark!

Also… what shall I make for my lunch???


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Morning, seemed a lot darker this morning. Small boy didn’t wake us, he’s just come in to sit on the bed whilst we have a coffee. He ate well yesterday morning, then did the “barely eat anything” thing the rest of the day. I can do nothing, that’s all I know. I know the anxious tummy is back again and I don’t like it one bit. 

I had a nosebleed in the night again. I’m glad that the smell of the blood wakes me, or there’d be blood all over the pillowcase. Most odd.

@Willow_Warren hmmm, lunch. So many options! Jacket potato and beans, as it’s autumnal today? I have the Thai beef massaman curry that I didn’t eat for my dinner as my lunch. I ate a couple of mouthfuls but didn’t fancy it. We’d been sat on the balcony at the sailing club, it was very hot and id had three drinks, so I felt all “meh” and just didn’t want anything.

Work today - but with my favourite colleague to work with, hurrah! We generally manage to get a lot done, so it’s excellent.

Have a lovely day everybody.


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Its very sunny here - typical when Im going to work and its rained the last two days. I went out of my bike yesterday which was good but it was very windy and the rain was coming sideways a couple of times.

But its a short week! Happy days


----------



## GingerNinja

Morning peeps.

Bright and sunny here but starting to cloud over now.

Nothing much happening here today, just working as usual. Busy month end.... how is it that they come around so quickly?

@Willow_Warren I've got a left over chicken thigh, not sure what to do with it... Salad or pitta 

Have a good day all xxx


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Good Morning  
Overcast this morning but sun is due out later.

So it's Tuesday which means it's food shopping this morning and then need to be near my phone this afternoon as I'm due a telephone consultation with the neurology consultant to discuss the findings of my brain MRI - his letter to my GP dated 1st July was just one line - "The lady's MRI brain scan showed moderate small vessel disease but no significant infarcts" 

Don' want to speak to soon but my hand/arm pain is not quite so bad today but I will still try to get a follow up appointment with the orthopaedic unit.

What with thing and another I now seem to have silverfish in my kitchen - according to Google they come out at night and I'm finding 3-4 baby ones every night I go into the kitchen before bedtime. They are appearing from under the kitchen base units under the sink; so going to have find someone to come and remove the baseboards and check if it's damp under there or if it's just due to high humidity from the hot weather. Never rains but it bl**y pours


----------



## Charity

Good morning folks, lovely sunny day at the moment but not for long I think.

The charity men are coming to take away our furniture, they said sometime between 8.00 - 2.00 so, of course, we got up at 6, I've done my dog walk, had breakfast and cleared everything out of the way. Bet they don't come until lunchtime  Then this evening we've got the man coming who's making us a bookcase thingy hopefully and sometime today the decorator man should be calling to arrange a date. 

Toppy seemed a bit less itchy yesterday and the lotion I put on his chin seems to have done the trick, providing he doesn't start scratching again today. Purdey's sore definitely looks smaller today, typical isn't it the day before the op when she's had it a month without it budging. We'll wait until lunchtime then if it still seems the same once she's been running around on it, will phone the vet and see if it needs opening up. Fingers crossed not. 🤞

@Mrs Funkin, sorry you're feeling under the weather and had another nosebleed. Hope you have a better day at work, its much nicer when its with people you get on with well rather than people you have to put up with all day.

@Bertie'sMum, good luck with the chat with the consultant. Glad your arm feels better but, yes, still get some treatment otherwise, Sod's Law, it will flare up.

We get silverfish, I like them, harmless little creatures. 

I take back what I said about the charity men, they've just phoned and are coming in 15 minutes.....bye!

Have a good day all xx


----------



## lymorelynn

Good morning 🙂
A quiet bank holiday yesterday and somehow I lost an hour 🤣 I thought I had started cooking dinner at the usual time, around 6, but glanced at the cooker clock when I was clearing up and it was 8.30 🤔 Don't know what happened there. I didn't even have a drink 🤣
Sybyl is off to the vet this afternoon for a pre stud SNAP test and then, all being well, off to visit a nice young man in the morning 😻
Hope everyone has the best day that they can 🙂


----------



## ewelsh

Morning


Brrrrr what a nippy morning, I walked triple speed 😂

I am waiting for the electrician to arrive to finish the barn, but I need to get milk…..what are the odds he comes just as I am on the drive or when I am out…do I wait….. I stupidly didn’t ask for a time…


@Charity I can hear you sighing with relief from here, thats one job off the stress list. I hope you have lots of pictures and drawings for your furniture man, also hope decorator’s date isn’t January 😳

good luck Sybl at the vets, fingers crossed xxxx

@Mrs Funkin what’s with the nose bleed? Hope your day with your friend is as good as you deserve xxx

@Bertie'sMum good luck today xx

@BarneyBobCat only 3 more sleeps then it’s Friday 😁


have a good day everyone x


----------



## Charity

Our furniture is gone, I shan't miss it, so until Monday we're sitting on something not so accommodating. Our sofa comes apart in the middle which I had tried with great gusto to do this morning without success. One of the chaps, who were very nice, did it as if he was breaking bread.  Think I'll be spending more time in the kitchen where we've got a sofa, well, with Purdey's permission as it's actually hers. .

The bookcase man has postponed his visit until Thursday . 

I've e-mailed our vets with photos of Purdey's foot now, as requested by the receptionist, so I'm hoping she will say let's leave it a few days and pray it will disappear of its own accord. 

@ewelsh, hope you're not still waiting for your electrician. 

@lymorelynn, good luck Sybyl, just smile and grit your teeth tomorrow 😬


----------



## huckybuck

Morning all or is it afternoon already. Bit chaotic this morning. Gardener turned up, cleaners turned up, manure delivery turned up all before 10! Then was supposed to be going to the hygienist but they called to postpone which has actually suited me!

Mr HB snuck off to golf and left me to it which was great because it meant I could get another bush out without him seeing. Whether he’ll spot it’s gone when he gets back fingers crossed no lol! We are having a battle between him wanted to keep woody overgrown shrubs and me who wants the lot out lol! Gardener is stuck in the middle of us taking orders from whoever happens to be home at the time!

Going to venture to John Lewis this afternoon as it’s the only shop nearby that’s half decent. I could do with a new pair of denim shorts as my fashionable ripped pair are now literally falling to bits. I also want to pick up a battery radio - we have a built in system but thinking ahead to the winter and the cost of running that I think a battery one would suffice temporarily. Will also see if they’ve got some timers and O can start sticking those on chargers etc.

Hope you all have a good afternoon. The sun is poking its head out so warming up.


----------



## Cully

Good afternoon. I seem to have spent all morning doing my Tesco order. I didn't help that I still thought it was Monday (MEH!)
It's quite bright outside but not piercing sun thank goodness. Bit of a breeze too which is nice.
@Mrs Funkin ,sorry Oscar has his dicky tummy again, no wonder he doesn't want to eat poor boy. I wish there was something useful I could say. Fingers crossed he picks up later.
Glad you're in good company at work today, it's always nicer isn't it.
Have you had your BP checked recently. My friend started having the occasional nosebleed for no obvious reason. Turns out her BP was quite high and she had to adjust her food intake, less salt and alcohol, and increase calcium and potassium. I think stress was a big factor with her her too as she's always worrying about something. Might be worth a check. Just a thought xx

@huckybuck ,Hope you manage to find something in JL. When something blew up in the Channel Tunnel it knocked out all the electricity at the local sub stations. Nobody knew what was happening so we all sat around my little battery radio. I've never felt so useful in my life😁.



Charity said:


> Our sofa comes apart in the middle which I had tried with great gusto to do this morning without success. One of the chaps, who were very nice, did it as if he was breaking bread.


Oh that's so annoying isn't it?🤣
Glad to hear HRI has stopped scratching atm. What was that cream you found worked for him? I really, really hope you don't need to take Purdey to the vet about her foot. Good luck with pinching her sofa.


----------



## Cully

Don't you just hate it when you hit 'post' before you've finished? Now, where was I?
@ewelsh ,did you manage to fetch your milk before the sparky arrived? i don't think they work as fast on herbal tea.

@Bertie'sMum ,have you had you're phone call about the test results yet. I know it's really stressful waiting for them. Hope they put your mind at rest.
Glad your arm is a bit better. Better touch wood then!
If your silverfish are behind the kickboards you can sprinkle cinnamon there. They hate orange and lemons too so perhaps leave the peel there. Also I think cedar wood deters them. All natural remedies thankfully.

Right, almost time to think about dinner. Tuesday is easy as it's always fish. 
Hope everyone has a good day, well what's left of it.







xx


----------



## Charity

Cully said:


> Good afternoon. I seem to have spent all morning doing my Tesco order. I didn't help that I still thought it was Monday (MEH!)
> It's quite bright outside but not piercing sun thank goodness. Bit of a breeze too which is nice.
> @Mrs Funkin ,sorry Oscar has his dicky tummy again, no wonder he doesn't want to eat poor boy. I wish there was something useful I could say. Fingers crossed he picks up later.
> Glad you're in good company at work today, it's always nicer isn't it.
> Have you had your BP checked recently. My friend started having the occasional nosebleed for no obvious reason. Turns out her BP was quite high and she had to adjust her food intake, less salt and alcohol, and increase calcium and potassium. I think stress was a big factor with her her too as she's always worrying about something. Might be worth a check. Just a thought xx
> 
> @huckybuck ,Hope you manage to find something in JL. When something blew up in the Channel Tunnel it knocked out all the electricity at the local sub stations. Nobody knew what was happening so we all sat around my little battery radio. I've never felt so useful in my life😁.
> 
> 
> Oh that's so annoying isn't it?🤣
> Glad to hear HRI has stopped scratching atm. What was that cream you found worked for him? I really, really hope you don't need to take Purdey to the vet about her foot. Good luck with pinching her sofa .


Unfortunately, the vet wants me to take her in anyway and she'll assess it then so its no breakfast tomorrow still. Didn't think I'd get away with that one.  

Don't worry about me pinching her sofa, if I sit on it, she sits on me! 

The lotion for Toppy is this one. It's got a lovely smell, not that Toppy cares. I'd forgotten I had it but it certainly helps.
Unfortunately, this afternoon he's scratched the raw bit and made that bleed again. 

Denes Care Hot Itch Lotion (viovet.co.uk)


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Cully said:


> @Bertie'sMum ,have you had you're phone call about the test results yet. I know it's really stressful waiting for them. Hope they put your mind at rest.
> Glad your arm is a bit better. Better touch wood then!
> If your silverfish are behind the kickboards you can sprinkle cinnamon there. They hate orange and lemons too so perhaps leave the peel there. Also I think cedar wood deters them. All natural remedies thankfully.


Yes he rang right on time ! Apparently "small vessel disease" is what we commonly call "hardening of the arteries" and is quite common, often found in people with high BP (mine's been well controlled with medication since I had a heart attack 7 years ago next month). No "infarcts" means no sign of a stroke - so basically I'm OK He's writing to my GP so I'll see what she has to say in due course.

Re the silverfish - I'll get some cinnamon next time I'm out shopping and give that a try. I have read that cedar wood deters them but no idea where to get any !


----------



## SbanR

Bertie'sMum said:


> Yes he rang right on time ! Apparently "small vessel disease" is what we commonly call "hardening of the arteries" and is quite common, often found in people with high BP (mine's been well controlled with medication since I had a heart attack 7 years ago next month). No "infarcts" means no sign of a stroke - so basically I'm OK He's writing to my GP so I'll see what she has to say in due course.
> 
> Re the silverfish - I'll get some cinnamon next time I'm out shopping and give that a try. I have read that cedar wood deters them but no idea where to get any !


Get a bottle of cedarwood essential oil. A few drops on a tissue or piece of fabric should do the trick. 
Check and Refresh as the scent fades


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> Unfortunately, the vet wants me to take her in anyway and she'll assess it then so its no breakfast tomorrow still. Didn't think I'd get away with that one.
> 
> Don't worry about me pinching her sofa, if I sit on it, she sits on me!
> 
> The lotion for Toppy is this one. It's got a lovely smell, not that Toppy cares. I'd forgotten I had it but it certainly helps.
> Unfortunately, this afternoon he's scratched the raw bit and made that bleed again.
> 
> Denes Care Hot Itch Lotion (viovet.co.uk)


Thanks for the cream info. I'll keep a note of it for future use if I need it. 
I thought it looked a bit like a nasty shaving rash. I suppose the vet has considered the possibility of infection in the hair follicles. I've seen something similar before where a scratch resulted in the skin erupting in tiny incredibly itchy red bumps. Have you ever had an underarm shaving rash? It was like that!
Hope the cream works some magic on HRI asap.
Drat about Purdey and the vet. Everything crossed here he is happy to send her home needing no more than an ointment.
He he, I well remember how it feels with a Lab in your lap. Enjoy your cuddle  .


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Good Morning 
Another "dull" morning but the sun should be out later. Definitely an "autumnal" feel in the air !

Going to try and finish the ironing this morning and then get out in the garden for more dead heading and trimming back some of my overgrown shrubs (not too much as my garden waste bin is already nearly full and doesn't get emptied until next Tuesday). The lawn maintenance company is also due today - they come 4-5 times a year to treat my lawn - so I'm hoping we get some rain soon as usually the treatment has to be watered in within a day or so.



SbanR said:


> Get a bottle of cedarwood essential oil. A few drops on a tissue or piece of fabric should do the trick.
> Check and Refresh as the scent fades


Thanks - I'll make a visit to Holland & Barrett over the weekend.

@Mrs Funkin how's our boy Oscar this morning ? I got Lily a box of the Gourmet Intense to try - so far so good ! She definitely liked the lamb and chicken flavours but is not too sure about the beef. I'll get a box of the "fishy" flavours next time I go shopping to see if she likes those as well.

Time for another cup of tea I think  Hope everyone has a good day !


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Morning, sunny and breezy here, shame I’ve no more washing to do and hang out.

Woke up before the small boy, the darker mornings definitely improve his sleeping. Husband was doing a work thing from 5:30, so we are just having our first coffee.

I might go for a little run in a bit. Probably should do. Got some bits and bobs to get for my dressmaking course (some “notions”) so might go to get them, or at least try to. Got to put the “Guest Suite” back in order too (clean en suite and iron bedding, quick swiff round with the Mr Sheen). I’m not having any guests for a while I hope, it’s hard work! Supermarket trip today or tomorrow, too.

I’d quite like to get out in the garden too. Do a bit of tidying and pruning back some of the overhanging from next door shrubs. I fully suspect that the list of chores and garden things will be divided over today and tomorrow as I will run out of motivation to do anything at all and will be sat watching rubbish telly by 3pm or something..!

Have a lovely day everybody.


----------



## Jojomomo

Good morning all! Sunny but breezy here. Back to work for me yesterday, but there are 2 people back from leave and it's a 3 day week so not so bad. Had a good time with my sister on Sunday then a quiet day Monday Aching from exercise again! 

Have a lovely day peeps!


----------



## GingerNinja

Good morning. We have sunshine and increasing cloud this morning.

Yesterday I was really peeved.... we have a rota where we take turns in dealing with a ticketing queue of queries/billing/credits etc. and yesterday was my turn with my colleague who looks after the same branch as me. Well I ended up doing 3 times more than him because he had not caught up with other tasks from last week, so my 3 hours work on Monday (in my own time to catch up) just meant that I got to do even more on the Tuesday  I'm not sure if I'm working tomorrow (my day off) or not because of month end, I don't want to!

Anyway rant over, I hope today will be better.

Have a nice day all xx


----------



## Minuscule

Good morning,

I struggled to fall asleep last night and then slept ok thankfully but I have a headache starting, it seems.
I rang uni this morning, no one picked the phone of course (they never do) so I emailed them, hoping they will reply cause it's been two days of silence now, I don't know what we're meant to do. The whole stuff is so disorganised, it's crazy.I've been in touch with them for two months and nothing is sorted out.

I have quite a lot of anxiety these days, tht's what kept me awake the last few nights I didn't sleep that well. I wish I could stop it but I can't change how things are unfortunately. I am looking forward to have a full-time job, with a decent pay, so I can move out from here but it's not for now.

I've had some skin issues since the end of last year and at the moment it's not great at all either...

Hope everyone has a lovely day.


----------



## Charity

Good morning and a lovely one it is too, a perfect summer's day.

Just back from the vets and good news. The lump on Purdey's foot has gone down so much, no surgery needed. 😃 The bad news is that our lovely vet told me she is leaving in three weeks. 😩 She was the reason we started going to this vets as she was the specialist we were referred to by our then practice to deal with Toppy's eye problem about four years ago and she really impressed us so we changed vets. Feel really sad. 

Getting a Sainsburys shop at lunchtime, I got so mad with Waitrose last week as they sent so many items to be eaten in about two days which was ludicrous. I complained and, although they didn't bother to actually reply, they notified me I'd be getting a part refund which was something.

The gardeners have arrived and are cutting down the jungle in next door's garden so it will be a noisy day today and all windows are shut. Can't wait for that to be finished so we don't keep getting all the brambles and weeds we've had for the last ten years. 😠

I hope all of those with work/colleague problems have a better day. 

A tip for those with anxiety, which I've suffered from most of my life. When I feel very anxious, I think of the worst thing which has happened to me in life and remind myself that I was strong enough to get through that and whatever is happening now isn't anything like as bad. It puts things in perspective and makes me more able to cope. 🙂 

Hope everyone has a good day. xx


----------



## huckybuck

Morning all!

Lovely fresh morning!

Just cleared up a load (LOAD) of hairball vomit from Gwacie who is now ravenous and wants her breakfast and treats again.

Jobs this morning and then got a golf lesson this afternoon (with a new Pro at my new golf club) and then I’m off out out with the old golf girls for a meal at the Giggling Squid tonight. I did move my dentist appointment this afternoon as I had visions of a dribbling squid! 

Hope you have a good day everyone!


----------



## huckybuck

@Minuscule is it rude of me to ask how old you are? I got really bad anxiety leading up to the menopause and my skin (which I’d always suffered with) got loads worse. 

Good news HRT really helped massively with anxiety (I still have it but cope a lot better) and as for my skin it’s the best it has ever been my whole life!!!! I had no idea that would clear up.


----------



## Ali71

Morning all
Bright-ish here today in West Norfolk...no gym or cycling for me as I felt rough again during the night. I am putting it down to an incorrect food choice yesterday  Sometimes I wish I could eat what I like!! It was only a yoghurt 😣

@Minuscule, anxiety is a PITA, I have friends who are really suffering (@huckybuck is spot on), hormones are a nightmare.. I don't get panicky often but I can get incredibly low. My headaches were/are also very much related.

Hope Gwacie is better now that's all up and out! Enjoy your Giggling Squid, never had Thai but I am scared of it being too spicy for me (see above lol).

Aww @Charity I know what you mean, it's such a shame when your favourite vet leaves  is she moving anywhere in driving distance? BTW have you tried Stinky Stuff for cats on Toppy? Great news about Purdey's foot x
I think most supermarket pickers seem to just grab the first thing they see - I have had deliveries like that where you get everything on a short shelf life and did the same as you. It annoys me because living rurally I have to then make a special trip and replenish. Its no good if you have to freeze everything!

Wishing you all a positive day, sorry I have not mentioned everyone but my hug extends to you all xx


----------



## Minuscule

huckybuck said:


> @Minuscule is it rude of me to ask how old you are? I got really bad anxiety leading up to the menopause and my skin (which I’d always suffered with) got loads worse.
> 
> Good news HRT really helped massively with anxiety (I still have it but cope a lot better) and as for my skin it’s the best it has ever been my whole life!!!! I had no idea that would clear up.


Not rude at all, I'm 34. 
I hope it's not the menopause yet though 

But to be honest I've had a terrible skin since my teenage years. I mean, when I had treatments it was ok, the birth control pill managed it for most of my adult years so far but I can have a breakout every so often. I had one in December last year but it's not getting any better... I also learnt I have Hashimoto disease a few months ago so that could be related (not according to the doctor who diagnosed it but my naturopath seems to think otherwise and she's the one who actually found out about Hashimoto even if she's not a doctor so couldn't diagnose it officially). I also have an androgenic alopecia, I was diagnosed almost 10 years ago.
At the moment, it's not so much that I have lots of acne (I do have some though, especially on my back which I didn't have for more than 10 years) but I have a greasy skin, it's strange and I can't stand it anymore, I feel all sticky and shiny.


----------



## Charity

Ali71 said:


> Morning all
> Bright-ish here today in West Norfolk...no gym or cycling for me as I felt rough again during the night. I am putting it down to an incorrect food choice yesterday  Sometimes I wish I could eat what I like!! It was only a yoghurt 😣
> 
> @Minuscule, anxiety is a PITA, I have friends who are really suffering (@huckybuck is spot on), hormones are a nightmare.. I don't get panicky often but I can get incredibly low. My headaches were/are also very much related.
> 
> Hope Gwacie is better now that's all up and out! Enjoy your Giggling Squid, never had Thai but I am scared of it being too spicy for me (see above lol).
> 
> Aww @Charity I know what you mean, it's such a shame when your favourite vet leaves  is she moving anywhere in driving distance? BTW have you tried Stinky Stuff for cats on Toppy? Great news about Purdey's foot x
> I think most supermarket pickers seem to just grab the first thing they see - I have had deliveries like that where you get everything on a short shelf life and did the same as you. It annoys me because living rurally I have to then make a special trip and replenish. Its no good if you have to freeze everything!
> 
> Wishing you all a positive day, sorry I have not mentioned everyone but my hug extends to you all xx


Sadly, our vet is moving into the next county, which is ironic as its where I've always wanted to live but OH wouldn't budge.  Luckily, all the vets are our practice are very good so I don't feel we will be getting a lesser service without her but she's such a nice kind person and we all needs those in our lives.


----------



## Cully

@Charity , that's really good news about Purdey, but I do sympathise how you feel about losing such a kind caring vet. When my GP left after seeing me through a pretty tough time I actually cried. I felt the same about my lovely optometrist who virtually held my hand up to and after my cataract ops (I get very nervous about eyes). The new one just see's £££ signs, and I don't think she's instigated treatment I'm waiting for. 
How is Topps chin, any better?
Just had my Tesco delivery and as usual it's not all there. That means I need to go in store later this week. Hope you have better luck than me with yours.
Good luck with the gardeners. My sister had the trees cut down which were blocking the sun and beginning to undermine her foundations with their roots. She was really pleased but now complains the sun is too bright . You can't please some people😃.
TTFN xx


----------



## Charity

@Ali71, sorry forgot to say yes, we've tried Stinky Stuff. 
@Cully, Toppy's chin is better than yesterday, I just wish he wouldn't scratch and start it bleeding then it would get better.
I had the same problem with my shopping, didn't have my apples and I don't want a substitute as some are to my taste and others not. Also, no cat food! 😿


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> @Ali71, sorry forgot to say yes, we've tried Stinky Stuff.
> @Cully, Toppy's chin is better than yesterday, I just wish he wouldn't scratch and start it bleeding then it would get better.
> I had the same problem with my shopping, didn't have my apples and I don't want a substitute as some are to my taste and others not. Also, no cat food! 😿


I got cat food but only 2 she likes. So 50% of a box going to the foxes. Or Sooty.
I have to write a note on some items. Like my Easy peelers: 'please check not mouldy or green'. Sometimes the pickers are v good. Others not so. I wonder if they'd do better if picking for themselves!!
Stop picking Toppy!! Sounds like a spotty teenager, bless him.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Cully said:


> I got cat food but only 2 she likes. So 50% of a box going to the foxes. Or Sooty.
> I have to write a note on some items. Like my Easy peelers: 'please check not mouldy or green'. Sometimes the pickers are v good. Others not so. I wonder if they'd do better if picking for themselves!!


This is why I don't do online shopping ! I know it's more "convenient" but tbh I want my stuff to be fresh - especially fruit and vegetables and living on my own I want long sell by dates so that I get the chance to use it up before it goes "off". Plus I don't think I'd cope very well with what somebody else thinks is an acceptable "substitute"


----------



## Mrs Funkin

It’s why the online shopping we had was Ocado @Bertie'sMum - as it’s from a warehouse and some was robot picked. I always had to go to the shops for Oscar’s food anyway.


----------



## Cully

Bertie'sMum said:


> This is why I don't do online shopping ! I know it's more "convenient" but tbh I want my stuff to be fresh - especially fruit and vegetables and living on my own I want long sell by dates so that I get the chance to use it up before it goes "off". Plus I don't think I'd cope very well with what somebody else thinks is an acceptable "substitute"


I would prefer not to have to rely on deliveries but I just can't manage shopping now. 
I try and go to Tesco once a week, or if I can manage ASDA in town. I can get my fruit and veg then. Like you I want to see and feel what I'm buying. As for the rest, well, a box of Cornflakes is what it is.
I'm fortunate in that I can leave a note on my order to ask the picker if I've got any preference or particular request, like choosing the longest shelf life of an item. Most of them are obliging.
Atm lots of stuff just isn't available, either for delivery or bought in store, and there's not much I can do about that.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

You’re not wrong about unavailability @Cully - the shelves are quite bare on occasion.


----------



## Cully

Mrs Funkin said:


> You’re not wrong about unavailability @Cully - the shelves are quite bare on occasion.


My Tesco has limited some things. Well, quite a lot really. I noticed on my delivery stuff I normally order a few of I can only get 2 now.
I can always eat just what's available but it doesn't work like that with our reluctant feeders does it.
Hope you manage to find enough of what Oscar prefers.
I got cross with Misty today as twice she sniffed and walked away. Not her fault but I can't afford to throw food away.
Is there a sensible cat out there who can give our two a talking to do you think!?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh if only there was @Cully ! I am so careful with shopping costs for me and husband but the Small Boy gets whatever he wants, haha. Well, whatever I think he wants and then he turns his nose up, obvs  

I've done really nothing on my list of Things to Do today, either. Slacker.


----------



## Cully

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh if only there was @Cully ! I am so careful with shopping costs for me and husband but the Small Boy gets whatever he wants, haha. Well, whatever I think he wants and then he turns his nose up, obvs
> 
> I've done really nothing on my list of Things to Do today, either. Slacker.


They'll still be there tomorrow. Sleep tight xx.
P.S. there's been a plate of her fav salmon terrine down since 6pm. Sniffed but untouched. Now she's eaten a plate of Felix Poultry which son just put down. She normally won't touch it. I give up







!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

(I'm chuckling in the style of my chuckling when Oscar ate chicken Whiskas earlier @Cully - there's clearly something in the water today!)


----------



## GingerNinja

My two have had treat food, gourmet beef in tomato sauce for tea and polished off the lot!
Little do they know that they will get the usual tomorrow!


----------



## huckybuck

I think I have tried every delivery under the sun and in the end stuck with Ocado. TBH I rarely, if ever have a problem with them. Substitutions are few and far between (maybe 1 item every 6 weeks) and you can just hand it back if you don’t want it. They also tell you a few hours before if they have had to substitute something so that you are aware of it.

The “use by dates” are on the website when you order but they have nearly always been better. If on a rare occasion I haven’t been happy with something it’s been refunded without question but I honestly can’t remember the last time I had to complain.

I wish they hadn’t merged with MS over Waitrose as I think the choice has been reduced a bit BUT there has been a bonus….I ordered an item from MS homeware that wasn’t suitable when I got it and so asked to return. Apparently there isn’t a way to return something you gave received through Ocado so they just refunded me the £25 and told me to give the item away!!!! Whether that is still the case I don’t know but I couldn’t complain at that!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Good morning, not sunny here today, bit breezy too. I had a shocker of a sleep (thanks night sweats, you really are a PITA!) and very odd dreams.

Small boy only stirred when husband did, it’s so lovely now he’s not waking us so early. It’s obviously all seasonal. He ate lots of gravy yesterday, so I’m wondering how his output will be today :/

My list of jobs is the same as yesterday, minus the trip to [email protected] to get his hairball treats as I did that and Lidl yesterday, as I had vouchers running out yesterday.

Have made sort of plans to run at 8am but not sure, feel like I might try to go back to sleep instead, hehe.

I hope everyone has a lovely day  Do something fun if you can.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Good Morning 
Another rubbish night - oh well I'll just have to catch up on sleep this afternoon when I get back from my shift at the charity shop !

Was a little misty when I got up but the sun is now breaking through @Mrs Funkin I've given up fretting about jobs that don't get done; life's too short ! Hope Oscar "behaves" with his food today - Lily's had half of a 50gr pouch of Gourmet and gone back to bed she might eat the other half when I'm out but probably not  and, yes night sweats are a PITA - I still get them and I'm 75  

Better get a move on or I'll be late starting my shift !! Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Ali71

Good Morning 

Pinch punch first of the month. Hello September!! 
Bright and sunny here today although not quite as warm, there's definitely a whiff of Autumn! I was so tired last night I went to bed at 8.45 but consequently Captain Chaos was awake about 2.30 to compensate. I did sleep a further hour and a half though but I'm held together by No 7 and Tetley . Missed the gym this morning but have brought my kit for later.

Nothing much exciting to report!!

I have had brilliant and not so good experiences with all the supermarket deliveries but most have been helpful if you let them know there's a problem and they generally don't see you to short. Most of the time though it's just inconvenient, especially if you've ordered things in for a party or barbecue and they substitute you with something random!
Have a great day xx


----------



## lymorelynn

Good morning 🙂
I took Sybyl off to meet her boyfriend yesterday - hope there's no language barrier as he came over from Holland as a kitten. His name is Erik.
Coco and Lolita spent the day looking for her but it won't be long before the naughty one is back.
Not much on for today. Noticed the autumn chill in the air as I put the bins out earlier.
Bournemouth air show is on over the next few days so we might see some interesting planes heading there. We seem to be on the flight path for a lot of them.
Have the best day you can everyone ☺


----------



## ewelsh

Morning all, lovely crisp day here,

Yesterday was manic, I took The Kray twins to the vets early for check ups and booster vaccinations, well I am still cringing, as soon as we walked sorry burst through the door the chaos began, Phoebe headed straight for the toy stand and basically pulled the lot off, Dolly joined in finding the squeaking toys and would not let them go, as soon as I took one toy off one of the twins the other grabbed another toy, of course this caused much hilarity of the other dog owners who dogs were well behaved I might add 🤨 eventually got into the vets room where jabs were done, of course as soon as we were out of the room they headed for the “just put straight” toy stand, as I said to @Charity last night, why do they have these toys in the waiting room, its like sweeties at a supermarket check out. Lottie is next week for her jabs 😬


Waitrose for me this morning, I love home delivery btw, if I wanted to shop at waitrose your talking 50min drive then shop then home which takes up half a day, no thanks, I will put up with substitutes just for the convenience. 


Hope everyone has a good day xx


----------



## ewelsh

Oh Sybil and Erik, fingers crossed they had a romantic few days together Lynn x


----------



## Charity

Good morning. It's going to be one of those days, it started very early with a drama. 😮 Bunty and Toppy woke me up crashing about at 5.30 so I got up, gave them their breakfast and let them out. A few minutes later I heard blood curdling screams and looked out to find Toppy chasing a cat around the garden while Bunty looked on. The poor cat ran up our trellis, hotly pursued by Toppy, and onto the shed roof then, in panic, tried to make an escape by jumping into the netting. I rushed out in the garden, managed to get our two inside with some swearing from Toppy and, knowing the poor cat couldn't get out, I opened the back gate which is the only escape route. 

Well, three hours later and we were still waiting for her to move! 😏 She is an elderly tortoiseshell from one of the houses at the bottom of our garden. She considered a few times jumping down but our fence is pretty high and she wasn't keen. I spoke to her a couple of times and she grumbled and swore at me. I got our patio table and managed to put it underneath where she was but this didn't work so later, my OH got the cat's small tower and put it on top of the table. Then we waited...and waited...and waited. I walked Purdey, we had breakfast then, just before 8.30 she decided it was safe to come down and, thankfully, headed straight for the back gate and freedom. Phew! Hope she doesn't come visiting again any time soon. 










The next challenge today is the Air Show, day one of four, so I shall be off out later well away from it if I can, as they *always* fly right over our rooftop. 🥺😬

The man's coming this evening to measure up for our bookcase/TV cabinet. After that I shall be ready for bed methinks.

Hope everyone has a nice day, its nearly the weekend again xx


----------



## ewelsh

Lovely looking Tortie @Charity but he/she does look a bit mifft, I can’t imagine Toppy chasing another cat 🤭 
Glad the cat got out and hopefully wont return, how did the cat get in the first place, your back is like Fort knox x


----------



## Minuscule

Good morning,

Not much here, still sunny (and way too sunny for me!). We had some storms nearby but not close enough and we didn't get a single drop of water... 
I have an appointment with my psychiatrist this afternoon, I don't fancy going. I honestly don't know what I'm gonna say again, I was meant to do an exercice per day and I did half of it or even less...  I also don't know how it's gonna work when I start my job and uni, I surely won't have time to go to these appointments (especially with my future schedule, it's always very hard to get late appointments).

Trying to get my car serviced but the garage never calls back to give an appointment, that is annoying as well. This is something I wanna sort out before I start my job.

Lots of worries for me again, just not knowing what the next two years will be like. So much uncertainty with the new job and training. I am still waiting for the company to say something about my contract, still haven't signed it and no sign of them... I emailed uni and asked who's meant to initiate the contract thing, they said they didn't really know but probably the company. They were in copy but no reply from them. It's really tiring!!!

Hope you have a lovely day!


----------



## Charity

ewelsh said:


> Lovely looking Tortie @Charity but he/she does look a bit mifft, I can’t imagine Toppy chasing another cat 🤭
> Glad the cat got out and hopefully wont return, how did the cat get in the first place, your back is like Fort knox x


She usually sits on the back fence on the other side of the netting so I can only assume she jumped over the netting there onto our shed and onto the ground. In the years we've had the catproofing, we've never had another cat in the garden until this year when we've had three. My worry always is that they will injure themselves in their panic to try and get out.


----------



## huckybuck

Good morning all. Is it good? I feel like BBC on a Sunday morning! Gosh am I hungover. 

I started on the cocktails at 6:30 last night (way too delicious for my liking) then moved on to wine for the rest of the evening. I nearly had a night cap when I got home as well but thankfully somewhere the sensible part of my brain kicked in and said don’t be so ridiculous!

Spent all night tossing and turning and so hot as my liver was trying to process all the abuse.

Then Mr HB woke me early (I swear much earlier than needed and I reckon it was deliberate) as he was heading off to golf and our electrician was coming. 

So I am now feeling utterly awful, having to make polite conversation and supervise all the jobs I can’t remember we need doing when all I really want to do is crawl back to bed.

It was worth it though lol!!!


----------



## lymorelynn

I thought of you with the air show @Charity 😞


----------



## Charity

lymorelynn said:


> I thought of you with the air show @Charity 😞


Thank you Lynn, not my favourite week of the year that's for sure 😏 Hope you get to enjoy some.


----------



## Cully

ewelsh said:


> Morning all, lovely crisp day here,
> 
> Yesterday was manic, I took The Kray twins to the vets early for check ups and booster vaccinations, well I am still cringing, as soon as we walked sorry burst through the door the chaos began, Phoebe headed straight for the toy stand and basically pulled the lot off, Dolly joined in finding the squeaking toys and would not let them go, as soon as I took one toy off one of the twins the other grabbed another toy, of course this caused much hilarity of the other dog owners who dogs were well behaved I might add 🤨 eventually got into the vets room where jabs were done, of course as soon as we were out of the room they headed for the “just put straight” toy stand, as I said to @Charity last night, why do they have these toys in the waiting room, its like sweeties at a supermarket check out. Lottie is next week for her jabs 😬
> 
> 
> Waitrose for me this morning, I love home delivery btw, if I wanted to shop at waitrose your talking 50min drive then shop then home which takes up half a day, no thanks, I will put up with substitutes just for the convenience.
> 
> 
> Hope everyone has a good day xx


I so love little Ronnie and Reggie with their antics  .


----------



## ewelsh

Cully said:


> I so love little Ronnie and Reggie with their antics  .



@Cully You have them they are driving me mad, we have a new squirrel tormenting them sunbathing up a tree in the garden, my poor ears are ringing. See you dont get that with cats do you!


Here they are this morning, taking me for my morning walk 🙄









here they are trying on their new dressing gowns for after wet walks 😂












Sorry your suffering @huckybuck I promised God in 2004 I would never drink again if he got me through the night 😂

hope you feel more human soon xx


----------



## Cully

ewelsh said:


> @Cully You have them they are driving me mad, we have a new squirrel tormenting them sunbathing up a tree in the garden, my poor ears are ringing. See you dont get that with cats do you!
> 
> 
> Here they are this morning, taking me for my morning walk 🙄
> View attachment 576711
> 
> 
> here they are trying on their new dressing gowns for after wet walks 😂
> 
> View attachment 576712
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry your suffering @huckybuck I promised God in 2004 I would never drink again if he got me through the night 😂
> 
> hope you feel more human soon xx


They look very smart in their matching dressing gowns. Poor squirrel. 
No, cats don't behave like R&R but they do thwack you repeatedly in the eye if you pretend to be asleep. Then spend the day patting my arm so I get up to see what she wants, only for her to run off. It's her version of knock and run!!
If I could still walk dogs they'd be welcome to come and sort out the foxes and badger. Of course, I'd have to ask Moo first.


----------



## huckybuck

I must be mad. I’ve just poured a glass of wine to make me feel better!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hair of the dog @huckybuck - nothing better  Apart from a big fat breakfast, including black pudding and fried bread!


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Sometimes its the only thing that works @huckybuck !


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Morning, grey here and I think it’s drizzling. However we missed the crazy rain and thunder that went past us last night.

Small boy woke us at 3:30 with a meow or two, then came in about 5:30. I had another shocker of a sleep and was awake anyway. Just today to get through then I’m off again next week. We don’t go on holidays, so I end up just being allocated annual leave when there’s nobody else off.

I have got something stuck in the bottom of my foot, can’t get it out, did the whole Epsom salt thing last night but I think it’s still there. Not bendy enough at this time of day to try to look! I’ll try later again. I noticed it on Wednesday afternoon, it’s quite ouchy! I hate how tiny things can be so troublesome. So work today will involve limping around, I’m sure…going for the sympathy vote  I was heading for another day of doing nothing on my list besides supermarket shopping - but I rescued it at the 11th hour by doing the ironing and hence putting the main guest room back in order. We then did a couple of garden bits, not much, but a couple of important things. Will do some more this weekend I hope, as I think it’s meant to rain a few days next week.

Small boy had a good day yesterday, thank goodness. I was so glad he ate well again (he ate a Lily’s beef in gravy last night!).

Ooooh, yesterday we had a green woodpecker on the lawn and then in the birdbath. Never seen one in our garden before. Hedgehog has been enjoying the water bowl, too. We’d like to leave him some food but we get a few different cats in our garden overnight, so can’t.

So that’s us. Nearly time for me to get up and ready for work. Have a lovely day everyone.


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Its Friday! I love 4 day weeks - this should be the new norm. And its Sunny despite forecasts of thunderous showers from Thursday - I was out on my bike last night and it was glorious. So the weekend starts here - family birthday tomorrow so Im "out out" - awful hangover on Sunday awaits!


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Good Morning  
Another grey morning but, again due to be sunny later 

Forgot to water in the lawn treatment yesterday evening but when I went to bed realised it was raining quite heavily (wasn't forecast) so that saves me the bother of doing it today  Got a few jobs on today's to-do list - like food shopping and need to go round with the vacuum at some point as Lily is still shedding and has managed to kick half the litter out of her tray ! I'm also on cat sitting duties this weekend for my neighbour who's off to a wedding later today. Her Rooney is very easy to look after - food motivated (!) so always comes when called 



Mrs Funkin said:


> I have got something stuck in the bottom of my foot, can’t get it out, did the whole Epsom salt thing last night but I think it’s still there. Not bendy enough at this time of day to try to look! I’ll try later again. I noticed it on Wednesday afternoon, it’s quite ouchy


It could be a hair - my sister (the hairdresser) often gets one in her foot ! They are difficult to see and even more difficult to get out - perhaps pop down to A&E and ask them to look with their strong magnifier ? 


Mrs Funkin said:


> Small boy had a good day yesterday, thank goodness. I was so glad he ate well again (he ate a Lily’s beef in gravy last night!).


Good boy Oscar - Lily has eaten ALL the Gourmet Intense so have added more of those to my shopping list


----------



## Minuscule

Good morning,

My appointment with my psychiatrist went well yesterday, I doubt it's helping much because I don't feel like we're doing a CBT but at least it was ok.

Not much planned today, I am still waiting for my contract but uni prepared it and sent it to the company so hopefully they will ask me to go there to sign it soon.

I have another month off before starting it all, I will try to enjoy as much as I can, even though I sometimes feel guilty not studying stuff in advance...

No news from the garage, I'll have to look elsewhere soon I suppose. 

@Mrs Funkin What's the issue with cats and hedgehogs? We feed a bunch of them every night, the cats are around and don't dare touching them. They eat next to each other but they kind of ignore each other as well!

Have a lovely day everyone!


----------



## Charity

Good morning all. Well, yesterday was good and bad as far as the Air Show went. We went out at 3.30 and drove well away from home as Red Arrows were flying at 4.30. I was keeping track of any changes on my phone and saw, just as we were nearing home around 5 ish, that their flying had been delayed due to one of the planes having a fault. Hells bells! 😬 Just as we came over the hill towards our house, there they were right in front of us. I was a bag of nerves by the time I got indoors. I could hear them but I then read they had abandoned the display and were just burning off fuel to return to the airport. Honestly, you couldn't make this up. 😏 The only really good part was a while earlier when we were still at home, the Lancaster Bomber came right over our house, I could almost see the pilot waving. I ran for my camera and went outside to see it turning towards the airport. That was a lovely sight. 🙂

The cabinet maker chap arrived late due to traffic hold ups, he was really pleasant and helpful. Now awaiting a quote and drawings from him. Good news from our decorator too, his current job has been cut short so he can start on ours in a couple of weeks rather than October. 

I'm going out with my friend for coffee shortly, then it will be nightmare afternoon again. Roll on next week. 

Oh dear @Mrs Funkin, you're body is under attack recently. Hope your foot gets better soon. Glad Oscar had a better day yesterday.

@BarneyBobCat, I agree with you, the norm should be a four day week...life balance and all that.

Have a good day xx


----------



## Ali71

Goood Morning lovely people
My goodness what a day yesterday; I may have said a few bad words as it was so stressful 🙀 My plans to do the gym in the afternoon went out the window as well so I was in a grump and had to make do with some basic stuff at home. Was still working at 8.
This morning I was awake even before Milo… I just got up and pottered quietly and he came padding through to the kitchen blinking, bless him.
Had a lovely ride out to Castle Acre this morning which is beautiful but got myself a bit lost… I just kept pedalling round for ages thinking at this rate I would see the sea 🤣 Saw a lovely little kitty out too..although she looked like I spoiled her early stroll lol 
It cheered me up anyway.

Hope everyone is feeling ok today and looking forward to the weekend x


----------



## ewelsh

Morning all

@Mrs Funkin poor you, now your foot, its a very difficult job trying to get something out of your own foot. Hope you get it out somehow. Xx

@huckybuck hows your hangover? DId the wine help?

@Charity well isn’t that typical, but seeing the Lancaster Bomber is a sight for sore eyes, they fly over our place regularly as theyare only a few miles from us. Glad decorator can come early, you’ll have a very posh front room soon. Hope furniture man‘s quote is sensible. It does take some time to make them and paint them, so you have more waiting to do what’s new hey! xxx
Hows Toppy’s chin?

@Minuscule glad yesterday went well x one month is along time so hang in there, all will be sorted with your contract.

@Ali71 lovely photo and of your new little friend. Hope today stays less stressful xxx



I am waiting for building regs to turn up for the barn, we have a problem with the extractor fan ( new regulations ) absolutely ridiculous rules for new builds, so I have to put on a pleading face and hope I win him round ( the days of the blonde hair, blue eyes, eyelashes fluttering are long gone 😂 ) if not I hope chocolate hobnobs will do the trick, wish me luck!
Libby is at the vets late afternoon for a check up on her ears, I am tempted to ask for another ear swap to be sure the infection has cleared especially as she didn't spot it the first time round.


have a good weekend everyone especially @BarneyBobCat for birthday celebrations


----------



## huckybuck

Morning Morning!
Ooh I feel so much better this morning it’s marvellous (even with the 2 glasses of wine I threw down my neck last night) Slept so well I could tackle anything today lol! 

Electrician sorted lots out for us yesterday although he still needs to come back next week to carry on.

Today is a catch up day. I can never get much done when we have work people here (or with a hangover for that matter).

Going to try to get Mr HB to plant my roses as well then see what gaps I’ve got left to fill and do a bit more ordering later lol! 

Have a lovely day everyone!


----------



## urbantigers

Sorry I’m totally behind with what everyone is up to. Been a busy few days off work as I wanted to take advantage and have some days out. Was at Chester zoo yesterday and it was really hot - got up to about 27, although when I got home it was 22 and the internal thermostat was lower than I’d expect if it had been that hot here, so suspect it was a bit cooler. The sun is out though and it’s quite nice having cooler but sunny weather with a breeze. The boys have been quite good with their early morning antics - Mosi has actually been the worst and Kito seems to be sticking with 5.50 as his time, unless Mosi gets going earlier in which case he will join in. I didn’t feel too well yesterday so had a lie in today but I’m off to Arley Hall when I’ve finished typing this!

I have Ocado delivery and despite my moaning at them and their prices (friend and myself moan a lot about them but we still use them!) I find things pretty good with few subs and good dates. I do agree with @huckybuck that I wish they had stayed with Waitrose and not changed to M&S. I can’t do a supermarket shop but I do go to Waitrose every month or 2 to get water for my coffee machine and have a browse. I love their Cooks Ingredients section but am annoyed they seem to have discontinued the Pho paste I used to love. I used to have an occasional Waitrose delivery when it was free delivery, but now that they’ve introduced a delivery charge I haven’t bothered.

I’ve booked the boys in for their vaccinations and health checks so am flexing my carrier carrying muscles in anticipation. Kito is going next week and Mosi at the end of september. I know that Mosi needs a dental and blood tests so he will be expensive. I could have taken Kito this week but I didn’t want to spoil my week off work with a trip to the vet and all it entails (lets just say Kito is not a good traveller). I did spoil my week off by logging in to work yesterday to find out that I’ve done the task I did last week all wrong and it will need to be re-done and a bit of a mess sorted out. I’m annoyed I was asked to do this in the first place but even more annoyed with myself for not saying no, I don’t know how to do this. I was trying to be helpful but I need to learn to say no sometimes.


----------



## SbanR

@ewelsh if he's an animal lover, introduce him to the Kray twins. They'll cheer him up with their antics and earn you a plus 😸


----------



## bluesunbeam

Bertie'sMum said:


> It could be a hair - my sister (the hairdresser) often gets one in her foot ! They are difficult to see and even more difficult to get out -


This is such a weird thing. I went through a phase of getting these and was totally confused as to why one of Orca's and then one of Smudges hairs were apparently growing out of my foot. It must have happened over a dozen times over a couple of months- the worst one was one of my own hairs that had worked it's way in a good 10mm into my heel. This coincided with me changing from using biological washing liquid to non-biological washing liquid and when i went back to using the biological liquid the problem disappeared. I can only assume that the bio liquid enzymes break down the structure of any hairs caught in your socks and so they are no longer sharp enough to penetrate your skin.


----------



## Charity

@lymorelynn, I saw this in Haskins this morning, thought it was lovely and pretty life like.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Evening, I've hobbled around all day...most annoying. Will try in a bit to get it out. One of my colleagues was desperate to get at it with a needle so I've promised her if it's still there tomorrow, I will go to see her at home for some assistance! 

@Minuscule the hedgehog thing is just because I don't want to put cat food down, that the cats visiting our garden will then eat, not for any fear of anything happening. 

I feel a bit like my brain is made of mashed potato after the day we've had today. Crikey! 

Hope everyone has had a nice day  Glad your hangover has gone @huckybuck


----------



## GingerNinja

Good evening cat chatters. Sorry I've been so busy with work and my foot/ankle had been poorly again so I wasn't in the mood to talk.
We STILL haven't had any rain since the 5-10 minute shower over a week ago and only a small chance Sunday/Monday in the forecast.
The farmer took all the remaining cows away this afternoon. I'm relieved because I couldn't stand seeing them hungry but also sad because they have not had a great few months 😞
I now have had my Tesco delivery so have 3 bags of apples and 4kg of carrots that I don't know what to do with 
Having worked my usual day off, I'm not working Monday so now three days off 
I've got some tester pots for my living room to try out but have given my son all my paint brushes  I'll have to improvise!
I will catch up with posts now xx


----------



## huckybuck

I think it might be carrot cake and apple pie @GingerNinja 😂


----------



## GingerNinja

huckybuck said:


> I think it might be carrot cake and apple pie @GingerNinja 😂


May well make an apple cake! Will have to buy some ground almonds. I would have to buy too many ingredients to make a carrot cake but it is my favourite!


----------



## GingerNinja

*Health warning*

Do not open a packet of Greek style cheese and forget about it! Even if in an airtight container, it does not keep well


----------



## catzz

Advice please! We’re going away 16th - 20th December then Christmas Eve til 28th. The cats usually go to the cattery and are absolutely fine there - come back relaxed and happy etc. So the question is whether it’s better for them to be there 16th - 29th or whether it’s better to have them home for the three days in between. Gut says leave them there for the whole time because it’s better than confusing them with the back and forward but heart says I’d quite like them back for a few day. What would you do?


----------



## Charity

catzz said:


> Advice please! We’re going away 16th - 20th December then Christmas Eve til 28th. The cats usually go to the cattery and are absolutely fine there - come back relaxed and happy etc. So the question is whether it’s better for them to be there 16th - 29th or whether it’s better to have them home for the three days in between. Gut says leave them there for the whole time because it’s better than confusing them with the back and forward but heart says I’d quite like them back for a few day. What would you do?


I would leave them there for the two weeks if they are happy in the cattery.


----------



## Charity

Good morning. Yesterday was a nightmarish day and its more of the same today. 😏 I repeat roll on Monday.

Have a nice day everyone xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Morning, the weather can’t decide what it wants to do it seems sort of okay. Not too breezy this morning, at least. 

We had the croaky meow this morning. It makes me chuckle - it’s so pathetic sounding. Secretly I think it is currently the meow of “I’d like more Lily’s Kitchen please” but I don’t want to give him more than the one tin per day as his poop is a bit softer since having it. He’s had a tin every evening though and has finished every single one, so that’s good. He’ll go off it soon, I’m sure, but lovely to see him enjoying it. He ate well again yesterday, thank goodness.

The thing is still in my foot. Most annoying! Errrm, what else? Running this morning, we are meant to be going out to a band tonight at the sailing club but not sure I can be bothered (plus it’s the final of The Hundred cricket, which we’ve been enjoying, so might just stay in and watch that). I’m sure there’s tonnes of things I need to be doing but am in bed like a slovenly trollop, lazing about. Hehe.

Hope everyone has a lovely weekend. Do at least one thing you love


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Good Morning  
Another misty morning - Autumn is definitely on the way !

Gardening today I think and maybe a visit to Dunelm, haven't visited there for ages and I do enjoy a nosey round - plus I could do with a new ironing board cover !

@GingerNinja could you take the apples and carrots to the farmer and just say they're a "treat" for the cows ?
@Charity hope you day is not as nightmarish as you fear !
@Mrs Funkin well done Oscar - keep this up please 

Better go now as it's Rooney's (next door's cat) breakfast time and he doesn't like to be kept waiting !! Plus he'll be wanting out to patrol his territory !


----------



## Mrs Funkin

It’s out! It’s out! I can’t remember who said it might be a hair, that’s certainly what it looked like. Firstly, how can a hair even get in there and secondly how can a 1cm long bit of hair be so painful? Let joy be unconfined, it’s out! Yay!


----------



## Ali71

Morning all
It was a bit murky, then bright, now it's overcast again! I think we are due some rain today (@GingerNinja you too?) thundery showers this afternoon.Yesterday was a lot less stressful thankfully,but just as busy and we've had to come in to work for an emergency job driven 150 miles to us for 7am 🙂 I'll stay till lunchtime, possibly gym later and then tonight we are going to a wedding party, the couple who got married at the end of July are having their evening bash. At the moment I feel like I want to curl up with tea and chocolate and the boys tonight, hopefully I'll have a nap and get a second wind. Even if we go for a few hours it will be ok 

@Charity sorry to hear you are not having a good time x
@Mrs Funkin yesssss!

PS A big thank you to whoever it was that flagged up Gourmet Intense on here recently, I nipped to Tesco and got a couple of boxes to try, well, clean bowls from both boys on the Turkey flavour yesterday x

Enjoy your Saturday xx


----------



## GingerNinja

Good morning all.

I slept so much better last night that I feel quite human again!
I have three days this weekend with no visitors 😊 I will be attempting some gardening as my hedges need cutting and it's brown bin week. I will try and do the front one, as long as I have a couple of sits while doing it my feet should be ok 🤞🤞

@Charity can you go out for the day? Come and see me, I'll make us apple cake xx
@Bertie'sMum the farmer rents the meadow next to me so there's no farmhouse etc there. He just comes and loads the cows into a trailer. I hope that he's taken them to a better field but most probably to market or the slaughter house. I'll hang on to the carrots for a few days incase any don't sell and he brings them back.

Have a lovely Saturday x


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Its CATURDAY! Bring on the beer! P-A-R-T-Y D-A-Y!


----------



## GingerNinja

I forgot to say that my eldest niece who got married in June sent me a scan picture last night  they didn't waste any time! I'm really pleased for them though.

@Ali71 no rain really here


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Awww Great Auntie GN  lovely news.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

GingerNinja said:


> I forgot to say that my eldest niece who got married in June sent me a scan picture last night  they didn't waste any time! I'm really pleased for them though.


Congratulations  
That reminds me of my eldest niece ! She'd been living with her partner for 10 years and had wanted a baby for ages but he said "not until we're married" and got her a rabbit to stop her feeling broody  Anyway they finally married in June 1999 and their son was born March 2000


----------



## ewelsh

Morning all


@Charity, you need a pair of Bose headphones, they actually block out external noise! You could plug your self into classic Fm and chill all day and be none the wiser what’s going on above. Xxxxxx

@GingerNinja how did it go with your sister’s visit?

@huckybuck, well did you get Mr H to plant your roses?

@Mrs Funkin hair???? Am I being stupid but, do you get hair stuck in your foot? 
Oscar Woo’s loves suppers of Lilys kitchen, bless him xxxxx

@BarneyBobCat turn that music down I can hear it from here, enjoy your party day 😁 🕺🍸🎉

@Ali71 wow that is an emergancy job, hope it gets sorted, you defo need to get your glad rags on and dancing shoes well and truly polished, go have fun x

@Bethanjane22 itching to hear how the wedding went? Xxx


I won the building regs round, yipppeeeeeeee the barn has been signed off, I will never never do a build from scratch again, what an epic.
Libby is doing well, again the vet couldn’t see anything but there was a bacteria infection according to the lab so I have requested another swab test, but its best to wait after 10 days, so we go back Wednesday.


I am hedge and shrub trimming again today, gosh its hard work, but I take my time and protect the lawn for fear of Lottie’s little paws on thorns, this rate I will have shoulders like the Hulk.

Have a good day every one x


----------



## Charity

@Mrs Funkin, @ewelsh, I'm an expert on hair getting under your skin. I've had two cysts removed from the bottom of my back where loose hair, whenI've had it cut, has made its way downwards and burrowed into the skin and sets up an abscess which is known as a pilonidal cyst. 😝 Both of mine burst while waiting to have them removed, jolly painful. The second time, the surgeon sewed up the area of my back so it wouldn't happen again. Ever since, I make sure to have a shower when I come back from the hairdressers. Hairdressers are prone to it who get hair burrowing into their fingers apparently. Hair is much tougher than you think and is very painful.

@GingerNinja, I'd love to come and have some of your apple cake. 😊 I do go out every day around the time the two I hate are flying but, to make things worse, as of yesterday, they stopped publishing times as they change so much due to technical issues, cancellations etc. Yesterday, OH didn't really want to go out so I got in the car and did a 30 mile round trip to avoid the Red Arrows and he called me to say when it was finished so I came home. Problem was I didn't, unfortunately, miss the Typhoon which I dread as the noise is awful depending on which way the wind is blowing and it was on after I got back and again at dusk then flew across our lounge windows on the way out. 










If you've never seen or heard it, watch this (with sound well up) and be amazed.

RAF Typhoon | Bournemouth Air Festival 2022 @ RMR Channel - Bing video

@ewelsh, I did think of headphones, I've got a pair. Might give that a try sometime today though I will still be aware they are there. 😬


----------



## Tigermoon

Good morning all, 

Apologies I am seriously behind on this thread as it's been a busy few days. This weekend will continue to be the same!! I'll have to catch up on the thread between deliveries. 

My new mattress arrives this morning so we've spent the early part of the morning frantically moving stuff out of the way so the delivery chaps can get it in and onto the new bed. After that I made cupcakes as it's my Dad's birthday tomorrow and as the original plan to go to the pub for lunch looks like it's going to be rained off, everyone will be coming here instead. I've also got a cat food order coming today!! 

Earlier in the week I went to the local garden centre to get the seeds for next year (they are all half price at this time of year and will last perfectly well until next year if stored correctly). I couldn't get the compost I wanted for repotting an Acer though. 

I hope both the two and four legged forum members are all ok.


----------



## huckybuck

Morning all!!!

Mr HB went out ridiculously early this morning to golf and I told him not to bother with my tea! I set up my teasmade and stuck ear plugs in lol!!!

Grace decided Mum shouldn’t have a lie in though as she lay next to me (budged right up) and then decided to have the longest bath ever! She even trimmed her nails while she was at it. So after 20 mins of being jigged around I gave up and made my tea!

We got the roses in yesterday then the heavens opened for 10 mins which was great but they all have flopped and look very sorry for themselves. I think I will need to deadhead which is a shame as they are very colourful. I still have a few gaps which I daren’t mention to Mr HB but it’s nearly bare root season which at least will be cheaper if I do order any more! 

Our garden was a building site on top of stony clay so it’s a complete nightmare to try to plant anything at all. However after about 5 years in the ground roses seem to cope and do ok so that’s why we are just sticking with those.

@Mrs Funkin and whoever mentioned rogue hairs 😳 I have never heard of that. It makes me feel quite ill. How on Earth can a supposedly dead (or is it????) hair burrow into your skin 🤮 I am now going to be paranoid about zombie hairs taking over my body  I am so pleased you got the damn thing out!

It’s the Chalfont St Giles Village show so I might walk down and have a look later (apparently people come from miles to go to it) but that’s if I cba to get out of my PJs this weekend! 

Have a lovely day all!


----------



## urbantigers

Morning everyone (just about morning)

So glad you have got the hair out @Mrs Funkin 

It’s cloudy here but hasn’t rained for a while (surprising as it’s Manchester!). Actually, we joke about rain a lot but it’s cloud cover that’s the problem here. It’s always overcast! The past few days have been several degrees warmer and sunnier if I go just a few miles south. I went to Arley Hall and gardens yesterday afternoon as I discovered I could get in for free with my rhs membership card and I’ve not been for years. It was nice and much hotter than I’d anticipated (so I had no sunglasses, no hat, no sunscreen….)



catzz said:


> Advice please! We’re going away 16th - 20th December then Christmas Eve til 28th. The cats usually go to the cattery and are absolutely fine there - come back relaxed and happy etc. So the question is whether it’s better for them to be there 16th - 29th or whether it’s better to have them home for the three days in between. Gut says leave them there for the whole time because it’s better than confusing them with the back and forward but heart says I’d quite like them back for a few day. What would you do?


Difficult one as like you I’d want to have them back for a few days but it would probably be better for them (and less hassle travelling back and forth) to leave them there for the duration if they are happy there so I think that’s what I’d do. How quickly do they settle when you take them and when you bring them back? If they settle really quickly and it’s not too much carrying back and forth then I might be tempted to bring them home, but really I think the best thing would be to leave them there.

You’ve reminded me @Tigermoon that I usually buy half price seeds at this time of year (the garden centre that is nearest to me used to have bargain buckets of 50p seeds but then it became Dobbies and I don’t think they do that anymore). I might have visit there this afternoon to see what they’ve got. The only trouble is I get tempted to buy stuff I think I will plant but don’t. I’m not very good at just buying what I need when it comes to seeds. I have already bought some tomato seeds online as I thought I’d buy them while I saw them and before I forget what they were.


----------



## GingerNinja

Bertie'sMum said:


> That reminds me of my eldest niece ! She'd been living with her partner for 10 years and had wanted a baby for ages but he said "not until we're married" and got her a rabbit to stop her feeling broody  Anyway they finally married in June 1999 and their son was born March 2000


Haha, almost identical situation, even down to the months! They have been together for over 10 years and living together for some time. They moved from a small flat to a large house last year.
"J" the husband, is the one that has wanted a baby for years though 



ewelsh said:


> @GingerNinja how did it go with your sister’s visit?


It was good thanks, we had a nice afternoon and it was really nice to see them  Glad Libby is ok now.


----------



## GingerNinja

@Charity within a couple of months of moving here, we had a few days of constant aircraft noise. I couldn't see them but it was the noise that vibrates the ground and makes you feel sick.
I thought I had moved to hell! Luckily it stopped and there has only been two or three occasions since! Must be military practice I suppose, perhaps from Mildenhall.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Wow, that Typhoon @Charity ! I remember when the Vulcan flew over our house, I was very excited. You probably saw it too, just before we did.

I honestly have no idea about the hair and how it got in there but I've just googled it and besides the pilonoidal cyst, you can get some grim sounding things when they are under your foot! Eek! I'm even more delighted I have got it out, now. Flipping heck.

I've been asleep for two hours (!!), now watching the just started women's final of The Hundred.


----------



## Charity

Remember this girls, always makes me blub. Wasn't he gorgeous. 

(584) A Chance Meeting | The Way We Were | Love Love - YouTube


----------



## GingerNinja

He was. And I love Babs 🤩


----------



## lymorelynn

Good evening ☺
Sybyl is home after her visit with her beau. Paws crossed for November 😸 Lolita isn't impressed and keeps hissing at her 😹
@Charity you do have my sympathy - the Typhoons fly along the coast, which is just over a mile from our house, but we hear them and they are still loud! The Red Arrows used to fly over but must be taking a different route now. We have seen the Battle of Britain flight a couple of times though. One day left x 

Have a lovely evening everyone 🙂


----------



## huckybuck

Oh you have set me off now @Charity


----------



## Charity

huckybuck said:


> Oh you have set me off now @Charity


😢😢😢This is my very favourite film of all time. Another one which has me in tears always. I think I've seen it about 25 times and I know it almost word for word and I love Rachmaninov's music. Noel Coward really understood what makes a woman tick. You'd never think a man wrote it. Celia Johnson reminds me of my Mum when she was young, same hair do etc.


----------



## ewelsh

Charity said:


> Remember this girls, always makes me blub. Wasn't he gorgeous.
> 
> (584) A Chance Meeting | The Way We Were | Love Love - YouTube
> [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> I LOVE Barbara S I have every album, every film there’s no voice like hers. Evergreen has to be my favourite though. Robert Redford was gorgeous, along with Paul Newman those eyes!
> X
> 
> now I’m singing Rain drops keep falling on my head. X


----------



## Mrs Funkin

For the love of all things equal, I can’t catch a break. I’ve now got another enormous bite, this time on my left side, I think it must have been last night before I plugged in the anti mozzie unit. Histamine response in full effect.

I really must have been terrible in a former life. On the plus side the hair isn’t in my foot now. I’m hanging onto that as my weekend positive! Oh and Oscar ate a tin of Lily’s again tonight. In one go!


----------



## GingerNinja

@Mrs Funkin I react really badly to mosi bites too and get ridiculously miserable so I do sympathise!
I change into old t shirt after work and douse myself with repellent every evening. Because I'm now in a bungalow they get in my bedroom and late September/October is the worst time and I will not be able to have my bedroom window open as last year I was waking up to up to 20 in my room I've read that they're attracted to carbon monoxide that we breathe out.
Soon will be bedroom windows shut and door closed in the evening (sorry cats)
Good job in on a fixed electric rate and can afford to have the fan on!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Morning everyone, windy again and very grey and overcast currently. 

We heard Oscar lapping at gravy this morning about 5:30 - and then 15 minutes later started the croaky meow, so now we know he's able to put it on! The very cheek of it  !! He had another good day yesterday too, thank goodness, so that's improving our "good vs less good" percentage. 

No extra nibbles taken from me last night, thank goodness. I plugged my repellant in though, do you have one @GingerNinja - they save me from being bitten. The reason I was bitten the other night was because I'd not plugged it in - usually it's breezy and they don't appear but it's been still, so they've flown in. I didn't sleep as badly as I have been, so that was good. Woke up fewer than ten times, for a change. 

Plans for today? Dunno really. Was going to go for a longer run but might postpone it until tomorrow. See how I feel in an hour, have another coffee first I think. Got a few bits and bobs to do in terms of chores but nothing too onerous, some little crafty things too that I'd like to do but might save them until it's raining this week. Well, it's meant to be raining but who knows? We seem to not get as much rain as is predicted, I think it's the South Downs, gives us our own little micro-climate.

Have a super Sunday, all.


----------



## Charity

Good morning. @Mrs Funkin, they say insects like females more than males, I bet your OH doesn't get bitten like you. Mine never does whereas I get quite a few and react worse to them than I used to. Oscar, are you being naughty and telling your Mum porkies about your eating? 

It's a gloomy old day here, slightly raining already. 

I was going to water the garden last night which I haven't done for a day or two but there was a large orb spider sitting right in the middle of the hose so that put paid to that. He's gone this morning. 😏 

Great success last night when it was Typhoon time, I had my headphones on and was playing Barbra Streisand songs so loud I thought it might make me deaf. 😬 Anyway, it worked, I didn't hear a thing. Thank you @ewelsh for that tip. Last day thank goodness.

Got a notification yesterday of when our sofas are arriving tomorrow...hooray, something comfy to sit on at last. I hope Bunty's not going to see them as her new scratch post. 🤨

I think Toppy's got a limp this morning. He did fall off the bed yesterday trying to jump from the dressing table and, of course, he had that spat with the cat the day before launching himself up trellis etc. He's outside at the moment so I'll have a look when he comes in. I have to get them to the vets for their jabs, we keep getting reminders. 

Have a nice relaxing day everyone if you can xx


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Good Morning  

Grey and overcast here too - but still hoping to get my washing dry later !


Mrs Funkin said:


> We seem to not get as much rain as is predicted, I think it's the South Downs, gives us our own little micro-climate.


I remember when Dad used to drive us down to Bognor to visit his brother he always used to say that if it was raining our side of the downs then it would be sunny in Bognor (and vice versa) - he was nearly always right

Cat sitting duties for this weekend finished as Rooney's Mum is due back this afternoon - here's the young man enjoying a drink after his breakfast (sorry for the blurry quality but I'm not very good with my phone !)










My sister paid me an unexpected visit yesterday afternoon and gave me a hand in the garden staking some of the plants which were getting a bit top heavy - haven't seen her for a while (although we do talk on the phone regularly) so was able to have a catch up Apart from laundry and a couple of other household type jobs nothing much to do today so, as I couldn't get what I wanted in Dunelm yesterday, I might go to the high street and try Wilko's instead.


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Well Im alive. Great day out yesterday, a lot to drink. I ordered a massive takeaway when I got home which I think may have soaked it up - hopefully wont be too ill this morning. Ive been drinking masses of water. So back to sobriety, quiet day for me - will be watching the F1 then going out on my bike tonight


----------



## GingerNinja

Good morning.
I had another rubbish sleep, was aching and hot.

I didn't do the hedge yesterday as after faffing about, by the time I got outside it was boiling. So I went to the garden centre to have a look around but couldn't decide whether to get anything. My car said it was 28 in the 🌞. I would really welcome snow at this point!

I must get a plug-in mosquito thingy! I have the doors in the kitchen open in the evening as I'll sit out there whilst cooking etc. to encourage Luna to go outside. She's much happier knowing that she can run in if need be rather than having to use the cat flap.

How exciting getting new sofas @Charity  , you've got nothing to be guilty of  I really wish I could order mine but they've stopped doing the fabric I wanted, so I'm back at square one!

Glad you survived BNB 

Have a good Sunday x


----------



## lymorelynn

Good morning people 😊
A grey morning but no rain as yet. Fingers crossed it stays dry as Mr. L wants to finish cutting the front hedge. He did the top on Friday but I don't like him using the hedge cutter while I'm not here, so didn't get any more done yesterday.
Coco is happy to have Sybyl home, Lolita still not so much.








Enjoy the day everyone 🙂


----------



## ewelsh

Morning all,

I had an awful dream last night, so was awake most of the night, no idea what caused it, anyway brushed it off with a brisk 40min power walk and feel better. More hedge cutting today, when will it end hey!

@Mrs Funkin @GingerNinja you must be tasty for the mosi to love you so much, they say vit B and garlic deters them. Had to laugh at Oscar Woo‘s Oscar performance 😂 

@Charity glad headphones and good old Barbara helped, I’m still singing her songs in my head. Might pop the Star is Born on later whilst ironing. Oh your sofas are arriving, how exciting, hope they are as comfy as they look. One more day to tolerate, how about a bit of Frank Sinatra today xx 

Glad your not feeling to bad today @BarneyBobCat 


Have a good day everyone xx


----------



## ewelsh

@lymorelynn watch your ear if Mr L is hedge cutting, I think of your poor ear every time I do a hedge. Xx


----------



## lymorelynn

ewelsh said:


> @lymorelynn watch your ear if Mr L is hedge cutting, I think of your poor ear every time I do a hedge. Xx


I still have lump of scar tissue 😂
I do make sure I'm in a safe place these days 🤣


----------



## huckybuck

Morning all. 
Not such a good night here as I woke up hot too! But eventually got back to sleep and at least it was a Sunday so could snooze in a bit. 

@Mrs Funkin I got bitten by a horsefly about 2 weeks ago and it’s still here. I hate the things. I heard Mossie’s tend to go for blue eyes!! When I remember I use a mossie wipe and then a deet spray if I’m in the garden or on the golf course. 

Because we don’t have the windows open we tend not to get many inside thank goodness but I used to use the plug ins on my travels. 

The after bite pen helps a bit.

Not sure what my plans are today - it might be a quick stint at the range if I can get out of my PJs. Mind you that didn’t happen yesterday! 

Have a good day everyone!


----------



## Minuscule

Hello everyone,

I don't have much to say but just want to say hi. It's still very hot here and I spent part of my weekend reading the book "Glucose Revolution" by Jessie Inchauspé, it was very interesting!
I've started to eat my food in the "right" order and I apply some of her hacks to get my glucose curve as flat as possible. I've always been interested in the glycemic index of different food so tricking them to lower their impact is kind of cool! 
Will see if it helps with my acne or other issues I have, I don't expect much but who knows!

Have a nice late afternoon!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I’m only here for the sympathy. My bite is so sore…running and gardening have not helped. Can’t wear a bra (which is, quite frankly dangerous!)…

It is on my left side. Ggrrrr.


----------



## GingerNinja

Oh no @Mrs Funkin that looks so sore/itchy  have you got any antihistamines?

You could try the hot teaspoon on it, as hot as you can stand it.

I've cut my front hedge, who knew that cutting a hedge could make you ache in all sorts of places, including my finger joints! It took me ages but I had a little helper... one of the chickens from round the corner took it upon herself to scratch around for any insects that I may have disturbed, so it was nice having company . She even followed me into the back garden at one point, but when Ginkgo came out from under the hedge, she properly told him off! He didn't understand what he'd done poor boy.


----------



## Cully

Oh dear that looks really red and inflamed. It must be so very sore.
Not sure I can suggest anything different to what you've probably tried already.
Would ice take the heat out of it to give a bit of relief?
Whatever it is that attracts them, you must have plenty of it.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I think it’s fat @Cully  plenty of that and very tasty!

I’m fully dosed up, so much so that a glass of fizz went straight to my knees!


----------



## ewelsh

That needs antibiotic cream @Mrs Funkin 

I had antibiotic cream for this last year so you definitely need some. It took 2 weeks for my leg to heal so ring your GP fast


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Ouch ouch ouch! Those bites look seriously sore


----------



## Mrs Funkin

My bites always come up like this, it's why I take a photo. If it's not gone down in three days (usually the amount of time it takes to start to reduce) then I will get some AB's. I usually need flucloxacillin orally once an infection in a bite starts to track. I've always been the same, sadly. Twice in a few days is annoying though and I feel a bit yucky already, so it's not helping matters.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

BarneyBobCat said:


> Ouch ouch ouch! Those bites look seriously sore


Prolly not as sore as your head though, BNC


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Mrs Funkin said:


> Prolly not as sore as your head though, BNC


Ive been fine today somehow. Been out on my bike and done the gardening


----------



## Ali71

Oh my goodness that looks so sore! You're not having the best of luck at the moment  Touch wood I don't seem to have a problem with mosquitos, I've probably jinxed it now and I'll get mauled tonight.

We had a lovely time at the party last night, poor sleep though afterwards, we didn't even drink but it was just so muggy! I went to the gym early this morning, then home for breakfast and pottering about, Aldi shop, made a roast dinner, long afternoon sleep, then woke up and had tea and wedding cake....I don't feel like I've done much at all but it makes up for the early start yesterday.

Fingers crossed for a more restful night everyone xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Mmmm, wedding cake. Was it proper (i.e. fruit and marzipan and icing?)? If it was, chuck me a bit through the interwebby thing


----------



## Ali71

Mrs Funkin said:


> Mmmm, wedding cake. Was it proper (i.e. fruit and marzipan and icing?)? If it was, chuck me a bit through the interwebby thing


That is my favourite too but I'll eat anything with icing (apart from chocolate) It was actually a triple layer salted caramel with buttercream PLUS icing. They had 3 layers of cake so I have the lemon yet to try


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Ahhh, if it's sponge, I only want the sponge, not the buttercream  I scrape that out. Heh. Wasteful!


----------



## urbantigers

A quick good morning from me. Kito is sticking with his wake up call at 5.50am which is great in many ways but actually a bit late on a work day. I’m not going to complain though as I’m sure he’ll get earlier. I’ll go with it for now and start work a bit later. We had a bit of excitement with a large moth again last night - the second night on the trot - so I think I’m going to have to close my bedroom window a bit earlier now. Still need it open at night due to temperature but I can’t have large moths flying around the bedroom. I managed to get it outside and get back into bed. I slept until Kito woke me although it was a morphine induced sleep as my neck was particularly bad.

We had a bit of excitement yesterday morning when half the electrical sockets stopped working. I’m rubbish at working out what to do with the fuse board when stuff like that happens (rarely thankfully) but with a bit of trial and error I managed to get things back up and running. Just hope it’s not my microwave that is faulty (was using that when it suddenly stopped working, along with all the other kitchen sockets and the shower - I could see the TV was still working and the lights were on so knew it wasn’t a power cut). Fingers crossed it doesn’t happen this morning as I use the microwave most days for scrambled eggs and don’t need that happening on a work day.

A dull day here yesterday so just a quick trip to the nearby water park for a bit of fresh air. Looks fresh and bright this morning but decidedly autumnal.

That’s a nasty looking bite @Mrs Funkin I hope it heals quickly and doesn’t require ABs. I just put sudacrem on things like that and find it works as well as anything.

Not looking forward to first day back at work at all. Monday’s are bad enough and Monday’s when you’ve had a week off are worst of all. Add in to that I have to re-do the task I did wrongly before I went on leave, and I just don’t want to go back at all


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Cor blimey! That was quite the storm just after midnight, bonkers lightning! Oscar wasn’t bothered at all, I couldn’t be bothered to get up to look at it properly either. Not too much garden detritus to clear up today, thank goodness.

Another good day yesterday for the small boy but not a good start this morning. He stayed with us in the lounge last night too, did his first “lying on the rug surrounded by mice” of the season  That was nice, I think he was enjoying the Canadian accents on the Griff Rhys Jones thing we were watching.

I’ve no idea what I’m going to do today. I might go over to Hobbycraft to get some orange ribbon for my planned pumpkin rag wreath, I’d like to make that one day this week before all my energies go onto my dressmaking course.

Right. Best up and at ‘em. I find I do better if I get up and get going, rather than lollax about for a bit. I’m off this week, so want to try to do something productive each day (even if it’s only tidy the utility cupboards!). Have a lovely Monday everyone.


----------



## Charity

Good morning on a fairly sunny day so far. 

Normal service is resumed today thank goodness. I'm looking forward to getting our sofas, haven't sat on anything really comfy for a week. Then, I'm just going to have a quiet relaxing day as haven't been relaxed since last Wednesday. 😏

Hope your horrible bite improves today @Mrs Funkin. I got one last night when I went out to water the garden (needn't have bothered as it poured with rain during the night ), nothing like yours but it itches like mad. How do they manage to get up the top of your leg under your trousers I want to know in the space of about five minutes of going outside.  Enjoy your week off.

@urbantigers, shame you've got to start your week with that awful task again..good luck.

Have a good week everyone xx


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Barney decided 5am was time to get up, he wouldn't leave us alone. Its tipped it down here, good job I cut the grass yesterday. Hopefully dry tonight or my bike ride will be off


----------



## Ali71

Morning all 
We are a bit grey and overcast in Norfolk but ohhh so humid!! Temps expected to hit 26/27 today. They did forecast rain early this morning and I heard a few spots on the conservatory roof but that was it. On that basis I did the gym rather than a ride today, didn't fancy getting caught in a downpour, and the aircon was lovely. At work with breakfast as we type.

If all goes to plan I am going to visit my parents this afternoon, before the traffic goes back to normal once the children start school tomorrow.

@Charity Hope all is well with the sofas once they arrive today!! How exciting...it always feels like such a long time between ordering and receiving them doesn't it?
@urbantigers fingers crossed for a smooth transition back into work mode. I don't get holidays as such but even a long weekend is tough to rev up afterwards. If I have a horrible job I try and get it done first if I can so it's ticked off the list. 
@Mrs Funkin Hope your bite dies down a bit today, and you enjoy your day off. I wish I could stay at home and sew today!

Have a great Monday xx


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Good Morning 

We had rain last night too - wasn't forecast but very welcome all the same  Sun's coming through now but more of the wet stuff forecast for tonight and tomorrow - if tomorrow's thunderstorm goes ahead then I'll likely be getting a txt from my gardener to say he won't be coming  Glad I got the laundry done and dried yesterday 

@Mrs Funkin that bite looks really sore - please get it checked out sooner rather than later. I always book in with Our Practice Nurse for bites (cat's and insect's !!).

@Charity hope your new sofas arrive on time and are nice and comfy 

Must try and get out today - most days I have good intentions but somewhere along the way I get distracted and end up doing nothing !!

Lily's gone "off" her Sheba Select Slices and gone back to bed after only having a few pieces of her Purina - think she's just being picky or maybe it's the humidity this morning (82%) after last night's rain ?

Hope everyone has a good day whatever you're doing


----------



## lymorelynn

Good morning 🙂
The hedges got finished yesterday - I supervised from a distance and avoided injury. It's when he's working up a ladder that I have to watch where he's going with the hedge cutter 🤣
I think my mind is going through. After doing dinner an hour later than usual last week, last night I totally forgot about the pie I had in the oven for pudding - the oven was off, thank goodness. I don't even remember clearing the table or loading the dishwasher. I fell asleep in the lounge before drinking my tea - which again I don't remember making. I hadn't had any more to drink than usual with dinner. All very strange 🙄 I feel fine this morning but still don't remember anything from last night.
@Mrs Funkin I find tea tree oil works well on bites but I don't get them as bad as yours 😔 
Right, getting up now to put the washing on and unload the dishwasher. I do remember switching it on and feeding the girls before I went to bed and I'll soon know if it was me who loaded it 😂
I have a cake to make later too.
Have a good day everyone


----------



## Charity

lymorelynn said:


> Good morning 🙂
> The hedges got finished yesterday - I supervised from a distance and avoided injury. It's when he's working up a ladder that I have to watch where he's going with the hedge cutter 🤣
> I think my mind is going through. After doing dinner an hour later than usual last week, last night I totally forgot about the pie I had in the oven for pudding - the oven was off, thank goodness. I don't even remember clearing the table or loading the dishwasher. I fell asleep in the lounge before drinking my tea - which again I don't remember making. I hadn't had any more to drink than usual with dinner. All very strange 🙄 I feel fine this morning but still don't remember anything from last night.
> @Mrs Funkin I find tea tree oil works well on bites but I don't get them as bad as yours 😔
> Right, getting up now to put the washing on and unload the dishwasher. I do remember switching it on and feeding the girls before I went to bed and I'll soon know if it was me who loaded it 😂
> I have a cake to make later too.
> Have a good day everyone


Are you overtired, that always makes me forget what I've done? I sometimes put things in the oven which I then forget until we've had our meal and its too late. I think its out of sight, out of mind. Perhaps you didn't do all those things, does your OH help?


----------



## Ali71

@lymorelynn I agree with @Charity, did you go into autopilot a bit because you were doing a lot of things? Hopefully you can salvage the pie for today  Lol yes I know about men loading dishwashers.. my husband is an engineer and he'll plonk something right in the middle that shouldn't be there!

It reminds me of the time I did a big barbecue at our house (in a past life). There were some leftover sausages and burgers and I put them inside the oven after we'd finished to stop the dogs getting them. I forgot all about them and flew to Greece for 2 weeks  . I had a bit of a shock putting dinner in the oven when we got home (and then I laughed a lot).

Hope you have a nice day, please dont' forget to drink your tea this time. What cake are you making, asking for a friend  x


----------



## Charity

I'm always forgetting to drink my tea which really annoys my OH after he's bothered to make it. I hate cold tea. 😝


----------



## Ali71

I can often be found heating up my tea @Charity - I cannot drink it cooled, let alone cold 😣


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Ali71 said:


> I can often be found heating up my tea @Charity - I cannot drink it cooled, let alone cold 😣


Yep, mine often ends up in the microwave for 30 seconds more often than not !


----------



## GingerNinja

Good morning, another bloody hot one with no rain! There's a 50% chance of a heavy shower tomorrow but I won't hold my breath!

Not working today so debating what to do... housework or go out  whatever I do it will not involve a lot of standing after yesterday. I'm pretty proud that I managed to finish it tbh.

@Charity I expect pics of the new sofas later !

Have a good day all xx


----------



## GingerNinja

Oh and my middle niece messaged last night to say she's gotten engaged!
Just waiting on the youngest one now 🤣


----------



## ewelsh

Good morning

@Charity I have nothing to say except this 🤭. Chat later xx















@lymorelynn I am glad your husband left your ears alone this time, as for forgetting things I agree, its a combination of tiredness and auto drive. I am extre tired lately it must be the change in seasons.


The dish washer is one of my pet hates, ours literally next door to the sink, but can my husband find it…. NO….he puts everything in the sink which I hate, I dont even like a wishing up bowl ( but have to when he is around for fear he will crack my sink ). Ok rant over 😤



@Minuscule I have that book on order, I do love books like that, Please don't say they ban fruit at breakfast, or after meals or in with meals cause I eat and eat fruit till its coming out my ears…..


I have just had 3 tons of top soil delivered….. guess whatI will be doing today 😧


Have a good day everyone xxx


----------



## SbanR

Will you be walking like a knackered old woman tonight @ewelsh ? 😹


----------



## lymorelynn

I definitely did the dishwasher and cleared up - everything was put away in the right place. And someone had pie 🤣 The question is did I serve it or did he help himself 🤔 I made his coffee - I do one of those packet cappuccino ones and he won't bother making that for himself- so perhaps I gave him pie too 🤔
The marbles are definitely loose even if they're all there 🤣 
@Ali71 it's a chocolate fudge cake for your friend's information 😜


----------



## huckybuck

Morning all! 
Got up to quite a bit of admin this morning. 

Aunty P is still in Spain but due to come back Thurs. The cattery have called her as a bit worried about Oscar (Nanny’s cat) who is very lethargic and a bit wobbly. He has stage 4 kidney disease and cancer poor boy but has coped quite well til now.

I spoke to the cattery and he’s still interested in food and not been sick and is still using his litter tray so we’re hoping he will be ok til Aunty P gets back and she can take him home.

We realise it’s probably his time but would like him to have the weekend back home where he feels safe and happy and be spoiled by Aunty P.

Then she will do what she needs to do. But obv if anything changes the cattery are going to call me. The lady sounds very kind and caring and has Oscar’s best interest at heart.

I feel like a secretary. Had to confirm a hospital app for Aunty P for next week then cancel a physio app for Mr HB and re book because he doesn’t like dealing with people! 

Not sure what the rest of today will bring but going to make some eggs on toast and then see. 

Have a good day everyone!


----------



## Cully

BarneyBobCat said:


> Ive been fine today somehow. Been out on my bike and done the gardening


How do you manage to do the gardening on your bike?


----------



## Cully

Where did the weekend go? 
Got myself an air fryer and have spent absolutely ages trying to work it out







!! I didn't realise you had to have a degree in using them.
So where is everyone hiding all the rain, because I haven't seen a drop for 4 weeks now? It goes very dull and grey, but doesn't follow through. I'll have to do a rain dance soon.
@Charity , is it worth taking bets on who will claim one of your new sofas first, apart from humans?
@Mrs Funkin , hope you start to feel better today because that bite doesn't look like it's going anywhere without ab's.
Hope you all have a good whatever's left of the day.


----------



## Minuscule

Good afternoon,

I'm in such a bad mood today! It took me ages to fall asleep last night, I scared myself reading about a skin disease after I found an instagram account. I have a cyst, had it for 3 months now, the dermatologist says she can't remove it because it'll get infected so I have to wait for it to disapear with some cream I have or see with a surgeon... And of course, since I am an hypochondriac, finding about that other disease scared me to death.
And then, at 8 am, the gardener made such a noise that he woke me up... Ok, I know 8 am isn't that early but I was finally sleeping.
I am in a bad mood because, on top of being tired, I still don't have a date for my car service and I am waiting for this to take a bunch of appointments (stuff I need to do before starting work). And, I still don't have any news for my contract, I hate this. I hate waiting when I have stuff to do, I hate the uncertainty of things...

Anyway! Apart from that, I'm good, sorry for ranting! 
I'm trying to enjoy my cup of tea and I'll try to focus on this for now.



ewelsh said:


> I have that book on order, I do love books like that, Please don't say they ban fruit at breakfast, or after meals or in with meals cause I eat and eat fruit till its coming out my ears…..


Oh that's great to hear, let me know if you like it when you have read it!
That's all good, nothing is banned, it's not a diet  It's just a way to keep things under control over your glycemy, which is meant to help with losing weight but it's not a diet. With all foods that include sugar (glucose, fructose...), you have to eat them but with other things. She advise a savoury breakfast though but I'm not gonna spoil, I'll let you find out! I have kept my porridge with berries (I just have an egg before  but I was already doing it following my naturopath advices).


----------



## ewelsh

I will let you know my thoughts on that book @Minuscule 


@huckybuck sorry to hear about Oscar, it was good of the cattery to let you know, I hope they can keep him comfortable till Aunty P gets home. X
Funny you should say about Mr HB not liking dealing with admin, Mr E is like that too its most odd isn’t it.



Well I shifted 1+ 1/2 ton of soil, all down mice holes, I have a whole city going on under my lawn, these damn mice are making so much work for me. Lottie needs to pull her socks up and get a few double shifts in. Please let it rain tonight please.


@Cully I sympathise over instructions, I haven’t got over my coffee machine yet. What do you want to cook in your air fryer? I have heard good things about them.


----------



## Cully

@ewelsh ,what do I want to cook in my air fryer? Well I suppose everything I use my oven for atm.
I got it for both health benefits and to hopefully cut down on my electric bill, which has shot up from £81 to £161 in the blink of an eye. 
It's just going to take a while I think, getting used to the time and temp for each item. Wish I knew of a shortcut- cook everything at 200° and just change timings.

Why don't you get the Krays to dig holes for Lottie to go down and sort Mouse Town out?🐭


----------



## Ali71

@Cully is it a Ninja? If you are on Facebook there is a Ninja recipe group with lots of tips and ideas etc.


----------



## Tigermoon

Cully said:


> to hopefully cut down on my electric bill, which has shot up from £81 to £161 in the blink of an eye.


Funny you should say this as we've dragged our halogen oven out from the back of the cupboard as it's cheaper than using the normal oven. Makes lovely crispy chips too!!


----------



## Cully

Tigermoon said:


> Funny you should say this as we've dragged our halogen oven out from the back of the cupboard as it's cheaper than using the normal oven. Makes lovely crispy chips too!!


I did look at those but was put off by how bright the light is.
I had a halogen heater which was great for heating but couldn't bear to look at the light.
Maybe I was a gremlin in a previous life.


----------



## Cully

Ali71 said:


> @Cully is it a Ninja? If you are on Facebook there is a Ninja recipe group with lots of tips and ideas etc.


No, it's not a well known brand but the same as Tower and similar to the Salter air fryers.
Thanks anyway.


----------



## GingerNinja

@ewelsh I have loads of holes in my lawn (shredded wheat) but I think it's shrews, not mice. I could be wrong because we have both in abundance!

I am sitting waiting for the forecast thunder storm but it's not showing any signs of even the slightest shower at the mo 

I hope Oscar is okay @huckybuck xx

@Cully did you get one with two drawers?


----------



## Charity

We've got your thunderstorm @GingerNinja, absolutely pouring with rain. Glad I did the dog walk earlier.

Our sofas arrived three hours late. Thankfully, they will match the new wallpaper...phew! They are very comfortable. What's with putting the fire label right on the top in full view! 🤨 Why on earth don't they have the sense to put it somewhere discreet, I'll have to cut it off.


----------



## GingerNinja

Charity said:


> We've got your thunderstorm @GingerNinja, absolutely pouring with rain. Glad I did the dog walk earlier.
> 
> Our sofas arrived three hours late. Thankfully, they will match the new wallpaper...phew! They are very comfortable. What's with putting the fire label right on the top in full view! 🤨 Why on earth don't they have the sense to put it somewhere discreet, I'll have to cut it off.
> 
> View attachment 576887
> 
> 
> View attachment 576888


 Oh lovely colour 😍 one of the colours that I have wanted is a deep raspberry pink! That or a dull ochre/gold
They look very comfortable too x
Ps please send rain my way


----------



## huckybuck

Ooh they look really comfy @Charity are they recliners as well??


----------



## ewelsh

Your sofas look super super comfy and I love the colour, it’s all coming together beautifully. 
once that wallpaper is up it will look very posh with you new carpet, blinds, windows and bespoke cupboard! I’m well jealous x


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Ooooh yes @huckybuck well spotted on the recliner button situation  May you have many happy years of sitting @Charity


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Morning, curtains still closed here but sounds a bit gruesome outside.

Husband was up at 2:30 for work (his main client are changing their system, which means he will no longer have any work for them) so it’s been a bit odd here today. I think Oscar went downstairs with him then when he made a coffee. It’s at times like these, when his main client will be no more, that I’m thankful we are very sensible with money.

Don’t know what we are up to today, I’ve got six sausages I need to use so sausage casserole for tea I think. Might go for a run with pal, not sure I CBA today though. You know sometimes you “vant to be alone”? I think today is one of those days.

I had a very strange sleep with lots of dreaming, I don’t usually have/remember dreams but recently I’ve had crazy ones. Can’t remember details though from last night. One last week I was standing holding Ali Brownlee’s bike for him in transition.

Oscar has sadly flicked the switch on his Whiskas gravy - we had a joyous week and now the hunt begins again for what he wants. I caved in and gave him two Lily’s yesterday as eating was more important than output…he even ate the chicken one. It took him longer - he definitely was not as enamoured as the other flavours - but he ate it.

Happy Tuesday! It’s very odd not going to work on a Tuesday, as even when I’m off the rest of the week I generally still work a particular clinic. Three weeks ago there was nobody working I could trust with it but today there is, thankfully!

Have a good day. Do something fun if you can.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Good Morning 

Had a thunderstorm around midnight - lightening woke me ! And a mix of showers and thunderstorms forecast for today and the rest of the week - my lawn is already looking better  It's amazing just how quickly it recovers once we get some rain ! It's also a lot cooler, which suits me - first time in weeks that the temperature indoors has been below 25c !

Food shopping this morning and then my gardener is due this afternoon but I suspect he will cry off if the forecasted rain becomes a reality 



Mrs Funkin said:


> Oscar has sadly flicked the switch on his Whiskas gravy - we had a joyous week and now the hunt begins again for what he wants


Lily had a "don't want to eat" day yesterday too - I'm sure she knew there was a storm coming ? Didn't want any Sheba/Gourmet or any of her Purina dry all day but finally had a few mouthfuls of Sheba just before bedtime. So far this morning she's had half of a 50gr pouch of Gourmet and a few bites of Purina - now gone back to bed ! With her "spare tyre" she's not in any danger of wasting away but it is worrying all the same.

Right, I'd better get a wiggle on but first I need coffee ! Have a good day everyone


----------



## lymorelynn

Good morning 😊
Love your sofas @Charity - what a beautiful rich colour. I'd love to update mine but no nice things allowed while I have kittens 😹
Amazing storms last night ⛈ and more forecast for today - just as we're out for lunch. Going to a pub/restaurant on Lymington quay and I am so glad I didn't book an outside table 🤣
Chocolate fudge cake got amaretto added to it so did an almond buttercream.








We'll have that later when my stepdaughter and son-in-law come over 😊
Have a good a day as you can everyone 🙂


----------



## Ali71

Good Morning 
We certainly had some rain during the night! Whooop, it woke us about 11.30, and was on and off heavy rain. It feels so much fresher outside.
Feeling a bit ropey this morning, I had a vertigo attack in the shower, something silly, I bent forward to pick up my shower gel and went all weird. It does happen from time to time and last for a few days generally. Another part of hormone heaven I'm told! Luckily I had made bolognaise for the slow cooker so I don't have to think about dinner when I get home today. I did get to see parents yesterday afternoon, we had a lovely catch up and laughed a lot.

Wishing our lovely @lymorelynn a very "Happy Birthday" today. I hope it's a perfect day with a bit of fizz and cake xx
@Charity how were the sofas? Did you have a comfy evening with your feet up 
@Bertie'sMum I think the fussy memo went round everyone yesterday! Glad your garden got a drink as well x
@Mrs Funkin is Mr F looking for new clients, or is he just happy without that one? I had a Dietrich day on Sunday, it's good to switch off sometimes and just Be..x
Good Morning @Jojomomo hope you are well
@Cully did you have a play with the air fryer yet? Baconnnnnnnnnnnn.............🥓
@ewelsh hope you got your wish with plenty of rain for Lincs last night?

Happy Choose-day xx


----------



## Ali71

Crossposted with Mrs Lambchop!! Look at that beautiful cake xx


----------



## Charity

Good morning. We had a right loud thunderstorm and lots of rain last evening though it didn't really last too long. More of the same today I think. Went to bed but didn't get to sleep until about 1 a.m. then woke up about 20 times. 😏

Took Purdey for a walk then we were just having breakfast at 8 when I remembered Sainsburys were coming this morning and when I looked it was 8.00-9.00! He turned up half an hour later so that's him out of the way. 

Now waiting for the mattresses to arrive. Bunty has been a right pain. I wanted to shut them in the lounge but they both went under the bed.  I managed to catch Bunty and shut her in the other room then a few minutes later I heard scrabbling and she'd gone into one of her meltdown moods yelling and pulling up the new carpet from under the gripper so I couldn't open the door. 😮 OH sorted that out. They are both back under the bed now and I've left the window open so when the men come, they can disappear outside.

@huckybuck, yes, the sofas are recliners. We've had those for years, our one bit of luxury. 

@Ali71, sorry you felt funny this morning, its horrible isn't it? Probably a bit of drop in blood pressure. Yes, the sofas are lovely and comfy, much nicer than our old suite. If I get comfy mattresses today, I'll be well happy. 🤗

@lymorelynn, Happy Birthday, hope you have a lovely day out and enjoy your lunch. I love Lymington, my Gran lived there when she married my Grandad. Leave room for that delicious looking cake...yum. 😋

Have a good day all xx


----------



## GingerNinja

Morning all....... FINALLY some rain!!! Not that much but enough to actually wet the ground under the trees. I left my curtains open because the forecast said thunder storm but it was just a heavy shower. It actually looks like it's going to rain now, gone very dark, even though none is forecast 

Working today so nothing much happening at "chez gingerninja"

Happy birthday @lymorelynn 🎂 I hope you have a lovely lunch and day 

@Ali71 I had two days last week where I had to cling to the bed when I got up, I was so dizzy. I thought it was my BP but has been okay since.

I keep going back and looking at your sofa @Charity I love it so much  I really want a raspberry sofa now!

And Oscar, please eat your food!!!!

Anyway must crack on with my work.... have a lovely day all xx


----------



## SbanR

Happy birthday @lymorelynn


----------



## Ali71

Aww @GingerNinja yes vertigo is horrible! I have had it for years on and off, I have to be so careful not to spin round and look at things too quickly or I keep going  its as if my eyes play tricks on my brain and thinks I'm moving but I'm not. I will test my BP tonight just in case but mine is usually on the low side. Its dark over here in the west too, we haven't had any more rain since it has been light but more expected xx

@Charity good luck with the cats/beds! Hope it all goes smoothly...you have created some sofa envy! x
Good Morning @SbanR


----------



## SbanR

Good morning all


----------



## ewelsh

Morning all

Well I asked for rain didnt I, that should set my grass seed in a treat, trouble is my remaining top soil still in bags will be a nightmare to shifty now, so will have to wait for a dry day.
@GingerNinja yes mice and voles holes, only a few shallow tunnels the rest are holes, its a annual job for me, I refuse to use rodent bait or poison.


@Mrs Funkin I hope Mr F isnt too stressed loosing his best client, will he have to find a new customer? Xx

@Ali71 lovely you had fun with your patients yesterday, sorry you had a bad episode in the shower this morning, I hope this latest episode passes quickly, go carefully today xxxx

@lymorelynn I have started a thread for your birthday, your cake looks extremely yummy, I could polish that off in one day. Have a super lunch out today and get those socks on 😁 


@Charity glad you are feeling happier about the sofas after a stressful late delivery, also glad Toppy hasn’t given them a good massage over night.
Hope all goes well with your new mattresses, at last hey! I can’t believe Bunty pulled up your new carpet 😳 soon all will be calm xxxxx


Have a good wet day everyone xx


----------



## Minuscule

Good morning everyone,

I struggled to fall asleep last night, hope it's not gonna be a new pattern. 
I also prepared two emails to send, one to my future company since I still don't have any more news from them and the contract and another one to uni to check they don't need anything else after I sent all the docs they asked for. I am scared to send them! I'm like paralysed. It's gonna be me pushing for it to be official (or trying to) and I worry I fail or I struggle with the mask because of my bad skin (I had to stop my placement in a school because I felt so bad).

I also look at the dates for servicing my car at Toyota since I am tired waiting for a quote from the other garage... but it's expensive 

Many things I have to do but I am not doing any... I also have to take an appointment with the hairdresser and with the vets for Ren's vaccination. I am just here, looking at the mountain of stuff I have to do, being unable to take any step and feeling worse everyday.

@Charity The sofas look super comfy!!

@lymorelynn Happy birthday, enjoy today!!


----------



## Cully

Good Morning folks.
Yay, we got some very welcome rain, and a good few cracks and rumbles too last night. It feels cooler today, and yes @Bertie'sMum , it really _is_ surprising how a bit of rain revives a dried up lawn. It's looking quite lush and green now.
I think you're right about an imminent storm affecting appetite. Misty was more than usually off her food all day and mostly grazed.
Hope you get all your shopping and the gardener _does_ turn up.

@Charity ,I really love the colour of your new sofas and can't wait to see the final result once everything is finished. They look really comfy. Hope your mattresses are just the ticket too.
Aw not long now Toppy and Bunty. All the upheaval will be over soon and you'll have some lovely new comfy furniture to scent mark.😸

@Mrs Funkin ,I have those type of dreams too. They can be so vivid I often wonder if authors get them and base their books on them.

Hope your Greta Garbo mood vanishes and your day improves.

@GingerNinja ,hope you get your rain today.
Yes fryer is double drawer. Never thought about it before but I wish they'd put air fryer cooking instructions on food along with conventional oven times. I need to check how to cook breaded haddock for tea.
No bacon yet @Ali71 , but you've sewn a seed lol.

@lymorelynn ,Happy Birthday. Enjoy your visitors this afternoon and don't scoff all of that scrummy cake before they arrive. You really shouldn't put such temptation in our way before breakfast 😂.

It's nice and sunny now but I hope the temp stays down. Don't think I can cope with heat today.
Not much on, just the finishing touches to Tesco delivery for tomorrow, strip my bed (when Moo gets off), then go through paperwork. Oh joy!
Have a good day everyone


----------



## ewelsh

@Minuscule and breathe, one thing at a time, a cuppa in between and you will crack your list. there is no need to worry about sending those emails, all is on track, you have been excepted which is the hard part, the rest is just admin. As for your mask, try wearing it a few hours at a time and build yourself up. X


----------



## Minuscule

Thank you @ewelsh 
I just sent the emails (which were ready to go) after reading your message. I will try to take the hairdresser appointment next... I don't even know what to do with my hair but I haven't been for a year now  

Ok trying to breathe but I feel overwhelmed... And I can't stand my skin which is hard.

Thank you for the nice words, they're helping!


----------



## Ali71

@Minuscule I'm so glad you sent the emails, that is 2 things ticked off the list and a massive boost...whoo hoo! You are off and running x You were picked because you are the most awesome person for the job!
@ewelsh is right, little steps
What is your hair like now, length wise? Do you like the colour? Does it just need a trim and tidy? You will feel brilliant afterwards and a little pamper is good for the soul. Perhaps have a little look on Pinterest and see what you like, ask the stylist, they love giving advice on what would look best (it's what they are there for).
Have a lovely day


----------



## Minuscule

Thanks for the lovely words @Ali71
My hair is going under the shoulders, I am ok with the colour (it's my natural colour). I also have a fringe so it feels there's no much I can do anyway.
I have very thin hair, I have alopecia and even if it's not super obvious yet, I feel like there's so much I can't do with my hair... So I will probably just ask for a trim so it's shorter but it's more a choice by default because I don't have many options.


----------



## ewelsh

@Minuscule I have fine hair, Bob cut does wonders, make’s it appear thicker too and also VERY chic and on trend, more so with a fringe.
Either a short Bob under the jaw bone, less hair dresser visits, or longer straight Bob to bottom of neck But thatis more maintenance. X


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Wishing you many happy returns of the day @lymorelynn - have a delicious lunch, enjoy your amazing cake! Thank you for all you do for us here on PF xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

So @Ali71 @ewelsh we will be in a right pickle. The company that developed the Content Management System husband works with are, as of next year, providing no upgrades and no support, so essentially nobody will want to use them. There are very few clients worldwide now (fewer than 15 I think), so husband had a call with the CEO last week (in the States) to see how they can manage it. He will refer husband to the clients still using the system, to help them move away, but that will be very sporadic, very short term work. The big client he will lose very soon is Dog’s Trust. He lost his other big client last year (huge law firm). These systems are used by websites to manage thousands of hits per day.

So we don’t know what we what we will do. He has kept some money in the company to hopefully live off until his pension kicks in - which is just over five years away. He might get the odd bit of work - but even that is stressful because he may need to go away and not sure how that will work with Oscar. I guess I will need to increase my hours - but that will make me want to lie in the road and wait for a bus to run me over. In all seriousness, I’ll obviously do it if I have to but the thought fills me with utter dread. Oh dear. Typing that out makes me quite sad  Anyone want to hop in the teleporter twice a day to help me with the small boy’s meds?


----------



## Ali71

@Mrs Funkin so does Mr F have database skills etc? Is that the only CMS he knows about or could he turn his hand to any system (with some training of course) What about something like People per Hour or Fiverr...so he can take on his own projects too (and hopefully work from home). Hope I'm not speaking out of turn, just some suggestions that come to mind immediately. What a shame, it would be interesting to see what the Dogs Trust/Huge Law Firm or other clients are going to use instead and if there was a way in to these other companies to help with integration.
Where there's a will there's a way xx


----------



## Ali71

@Cully 
To convert baking time to an air fryer, *reduce the temperature by 25 degrees F and reduce the cooking time by 20%*. These are general rules, so you'll want to keep an eye on your food (at least the first time you try out a new recipe) to make sure that it's cooking correctly. 

That might help? You can get conversion charts on line to show air fryer times to oven cooking times.


----------



## ewelsh

Oh @Mrs Funkin that is a worry for you both, xx

I know very little about IT but I do know that security is big with big bucks. Could he do a course and follow a different route, he has experience dealing with big companies therefore stand a better chance getting in with companies than just out of Uni students.

apologize if I am completely barking up the wrong tree xxx


if I could teleport my services for Oscar Woo I would have done it by now and possibly ran away with him xxx


----------



## Minuscule

ewelsh said:


> @Minuscule I have fine hair, Bob cut does wonders, make’s it appear thicker too and also VERY chic and on trend, more so with a fringe.
> Either a short Bob under the jaw bone, less hair dresser visits, or longer straight Bob to bottom of neck But thatis more maintenance. X



This is what I usually do, thanks for the advice! I just have insecurities as my last boyfriend told me I shouldn't cut my hair or make sure I don't look like Mireille Mathieu (old has-been singer). Since then, I worry he's right! (he was an as*hole but still...).
But I messaged my usual hairdresser on facebook and hopefully she will respond soon. I also called a garage for a quote (it had quite good reviews on google, I'm not sure how else to find a garage that's not gonna rip me off). I am almost feeling like booking Ren's appointment but this is a though one... Thanks to your lovely messages I have been able to do a little bit.
My company also emailed uni after I asked for some news and they told them they haven't filled all the paperwork... I do hope things progress at some point!

I might do a bit of sport now and do some cleaning...


----------



## Ali71

@Minuscule it sounds like someone was not a very nice person! You should do whatever you want to do with your hair.... bobs are universally chic and timeless and you have so many options.. I have fine hair too, it is growing out now into a bob but I had a pixie cut for ages. Been tricky in stages but adding clips, bows, hairbands has been useful  

Wow.. You've had a very productive day. It can feel overwhelming with so many tasks but usually when you break it into chunks its not so bad.. it is very difficult being an efficient person and waiting for others to do things and they are much slower. They don't understand the impact it has!


----------



## Cully

Ali71 said:


> @Cully
> To convert baking time to an air fryer, *reduce the temperature by 25 degrees F and reduce the cooking time by 20%*. These are general rules, so you'll want to keep an eye on your food (at least the first time you try out a new recipe) to make sure that it's cooking correctly.
> 
> That might help? You can get conversion charts on line to show air fryer times to oven cooking times.


Thanks Ali, I did see that somewhere but read it as reduce temp by 25 degrees C, not F. Stuff I cooked so far has all needed extra time. I'll have to find a conversion chart. Trying my luck with haddock and chips tonight.


----------



## huckybuck

Morning all! Oh whoops it’s almost evening!

I just sat down to watch Liz’s speech and realised I hadn’t been on the thread.

Did a bit of shopping today - Lidl. Aldi and Home Bargains. It’s all a bit of a trek but I wanted to see what the prices and quality were like compared to Waitrose, Tesco and Ocado. Where I can I’ll try to get some stuff from there just to save a few pennies but it won’t be a regular thing. 

I was hoping to get one of Mrs D’s boxes but they hadn’t got any as it was too early in the day.

I need to find a market for fruit and veg I think or go back to my veg box which I used to love. 

I’m going to reduce my Ocado delivery to once a fortnight as that will probably save me quite a bit. 

I’m still arguing with Eon Next - sent two twitters yesterday and finally had a reply this morning though not what I wanted to hear (same old same old) but tried to sweeten me with 2 x £30 credits which is a bit of an insult when the predicted bill for the year is 20k lol!!!

So it continues….

@Mrs Funkin I’m really sorry to hear about Mr F’s clients. I know it’s really hard but you are both so pro active and inventive that I am certain all will be ok even though right now it doesn’t look it. Sometimes these things happen for a reason and fate is playing a bigger hand than you realise. Keep positive and I will for you too xx


----------



## Minuscule

Ali71 said:


> @Minuscule it sounds like someone was not a very nice person! You should do whatever you want to do with your hair.... bobs are universally chic and timeless and you have so many options.. I have fine hair too, it is growing out now into a bob but I had a pixie cut for ages. Been tricky in stages but adding clips, bows, hairbands has been useful
> 
> Wow.. You've had a very productive day. It can feel overwhelming with so many tasks but usually when you break it into chunks its not so bad.. it is very difficult being an efficient person and waiting for others to do things and they are much slower. They don't understand the impact it has!


No he wasn't a nice person, I realised afterwards how badly he affected my (already too low) self-esteem.
And you are right, I should do whatever I want with my hair. I didn't tell him I was diagnosed with an alopecia (as it's not toooo obvious and I was always washing my hair before seeing him so it wasn't as bad as when it's dirty), he couldn't stop commenting on other people hair and I was like "OMG, I can't tell him I'm becoming more and more bald, he's gonna break up with me"... well, I didn't need it, he broke up with me anyway! (over the phone, during my quarantine, after he contaminated me with Covid... you can't make this up!).

OMG, you can't imagine the afternoon I had. I am still all stressed about it. So I was doing some sport and I received some emails, I saw it was between uni and my company. I saw there was an argument, these emails weren't nice at all. And then the person from my company said they wished uni could have helped more regarding the end date of the contract since it can be extended after the date of the course and this was in my interest (no it's not! I don't want it to be extended, I'll be paid **** all for longer!).
Anyway I called everyone to understand because my stress was over the top... (and also because I needed to have my word about this date thing, I don't want to let them decide without my consent). I have to say that I felt quite sorry for the person working at uni (even though they have been very slow and not always competent) because some emails were harsh and she replied quite nicely in the end.
So it turns out (if it doesn't change again) that I'll be working for an extra month for not much (even a bit more). That also means I can't get my own accomodation (even a rental) without a proper contract, which is mainly why extending the contract isn't great for me. But for just over a month, I'm not gonna make a fuss, I just hope they don't say they need cheap labour for longer. And hopefully it'll be sorted soon, they will need to change all the dates again on the paperwork I think .

Oh and I found out I'll be the only one doing the masters as well as working in a company. So I worry I have no free time outside of uni and work. Hope I won't struggle too much...

I had a quote for my car as well, it's not cheap but I am tired of this as well and I need to sort things out now so I'll just accept tomorrow.

In the end I didn't do ANY cleaning.

@Ali71 you're so right about having to wait for slower people when you are efficient! I haven't been super efficient recently because nothing was progressing and I just lost it... but I normally am and I definitely am when everything is there for me to do something about it.


----------



## Ali71

@Minuscule what a day for you! I think you can be quite forgiven for not doing any cleaning. I'm sorry it was so stressful but hopefully now you'll get your contract sorted soon and can start making plans  The uni lady sounds as though she handled the situation well. You have certainly made progress today!!


----------



## Minuscule

I don't think I made any progress because it's been the same for more than two months now. I always think it's gonna be sorted now and it's not, there's always something else to modify, or they thought of something... it's like both of them are doing this for the first time. And if I'm not there to push things, no one does anything, it's quite worrying. 
I always try to think "Ok let's not email or call them because it looks like I am harassing them" so I wait for things to progress but nothing happens and then I push a little and it's like a new can of worms is open!
I don't know how close we are to sorting it out. The first paper that's been changed twice or three times needs to be edited again. But the company hasn't communicated the new date to uni so nothing will happen. And she's away tomorrow so I don't know how long it's gonna take, surely until I email them again saying "did you have any news?"


----------



## Charity

Good morning on a very wet miserable day but at least we had no thunderstorm as predicted. I've been awake since 5.00 a.m. so got up and had a cuppa. Not long ago it seems it would be lovely and light then but now its dark. 😏

Had a nice comfy night on my new mattress. 😊

On my own today so I can hopefully get a few things done without distraction. 

I had a call from my friend last night who took her cat to the vets yesterday and they found a lump on his hip. He's 15 and a frail little thing having had a bad previous life. She's in bits already thinking the worst. The vet took a fluid sample so should be able to tell her today what's what. Lots of vibes needed that its nothing nasty. 

Hope everyone has a good day, soon be the weekend. 😉


----------



## urbantigers

Just a very quick good morning from me as I’m in a rush as usual. Kito is sticking with his later schedule. I woke earlier and Mosi was in bed with me but I fell asleep again without knowing the time. I then woke at 5.45 and no Mosi (or Kito). Mosi came into the bedroom with a bit of a whine so I thought that will wake Kito if he’s not already up, and a few minutes later -5.48 to be precise - Kito started. Although it was only a bit of a whine and he didn’t make any more noise until I was serving up breakfast. He can’t contain his excitement when food is involved. I need to get started with work as Kito is at the V.E.T. at 9.30 for jabs and check up. Please wish me luck trying to pretend I’m not up to anything whilst getting the carrier ready etc. Kito is usually easier to get in the carrier than Mosi as he doesn’t guess I’m up to something - he doesn’t have a suspicious mind - and he can usually be bribed with treats. But I’m not counting my chickens…..


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Good Morning  
Damp and grey out there this morning so don't think I'll be going out. Have to wait in anyway as the garage are coming to collect my car this morning for the new fan unit to be fitted and I've an Amazon delivery due today as well. So it's going to be day of overdue housework !!

Gardener did come yesterday afternoon and we did manage to get a fair bit cut back before we got some heavy rain and both got soaked  I have a very large bay tree in my garden and I'm seriously thinking of having it removed - it's a right so and so to keep under control - and replace it with a small tree that won't grow too tall but will provide some light shade. I keep watching "Garden Rescue" for ideas of what to get !!

@Mrs Funkin sorry t hear about your OH's work problems I hope he can get something sorted out quickly. You really don't need any more problems.

@Charity PF vibes on their way for your friends' cat. Glad your new mattress is comfy I found mine took a few nights to get used to !

@urbantigers good luck with getting Kito to the vet ! Is Mosi going too ?

Coffee time again and then need to get my day started ! Have a good one everybody


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> Good morning on a very wet miserable day but at least we had no thunderstorm as predicted. I've been awake since 5.00 a.m. so got up and had a cuppa. Not long ago it seems it would be lovely and light then but now its dark. 😏
> 
> Had a nice comfy night on my new mattress. 😊
> 
> On my own today so I can hopefully get a few things done without distraction.
> 
> I had a call from my friend last night who took her cat to the vets yesterday and they found a lump on his hip. He's 15 and a frail little thing having had a bad previous life. She's in bits already thinking the worst. The vet took a fluid sample so should be able to tell her today what's what. Lots of vibes needed that its nothing nasty.
> 
> Hope everyone has a good day, soon be the weekend. 😉


Glad to hear your new bed was comfy and continues to be so. You've waited long enough.
Chances are you'll get so much more done with no-one under your feet. Just hope T & B don't offer their services. When Moo does, everything takes twice as long, especially as she invites pal Sooty in for a game of hide and seek.
Sending lots of positive vibes for your friend that it's just a simple benign cyst.
Ttfn xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Good morning from a sunny but windy seaside. Boy oh boy the sea sounds angry this morning! Oscar went out for ten seconds and then wanted to come back in. I think he doesn’t like it if it’s too noisy as he then can’t hear any threats!

We eventually go him to just over 300g for the day yesterday. Thought I’d have got nowhere near that to be honest, with the poor start. Early night last night (well, 9:30) after husband’s 2:30am start. We’ve had a long conversation about the work situation and we will be fine. There is enough money, we know what we live on each year and we have that, plus more, that we can access. So all is well - we aren’t flush but we are perfectly fine. If Mr F can get some of these odd bits of work here and there, even better. He has told me no need for me to increase my hours at this point (phew!) and no need for me to not keep paying the extra I have been into my pension (I’d better live long enough to reap the benefits!). So all in all, we are okay, thank you all for your thoughts, I have told him about your ideas too.

Today, not sure really. Literally in the time it’s take to type this, it’s now as gloomy as! Oh and it’s just started raining again. My only real plan for the day is an appt for a free contact lens trial at specsavers. I’ve not had any lenses for several years (only had the daily disposables for going out/sailing/holidays/tennis etc.) and when I got my new glasses they mentioned it, so I thought why not. You can buy just one month at a time too, which is likely to last me six months, I use them so infrequently.

Maybe today is the day to tidy out the utility cupboards…though to be fair, most are filled with cat food. 

@Charity fingers and paws crossed for the little puss xx


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Im at a conference for the next two days, Im giving 5 presentations to 900 people. Eeeeek!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Go Go Go @BarneyBobCat ! You’ll be grand - go kick some conference presentation giving bum!


----------



## Charity

BarneyBobCat said:


> Im at a conference for the next two days, Im giving 5 presentations to 900 people. Eeeeek!


You can do it. Just imagine them all naked when you're in front of them. 🤗


----------



## SbanR

Good morning all

Hope your friend's cat is ok Charity

Good luck BNC. Just keep charity's idea at the forefront of your mind! 😹


----------



## Ali71

Morning
Up early, gym, work, breakfast, same old!
@Charity sending love to your friend's little cat, I hope he's ok x Pleased to hear you're happy with your new mattress too. comfort is king 
@urbantigers good luck with Kito, I hate V.E.T. days as Suki goes on high alert afterwards even if he isn't involved!!
@Bertie'sMum enjoy your day at home, hope all goes smoothly with your car 
@Cully I'm intrigued to hear how you got on with the air fryer - hope you didn't have to send out for fish n chips 
@Mrs Funkin I'm happy that you'll be ok regardless, what a lovely husband and a relief for you to not have to work more hours etc. You sound very organised x
@BarneyBobCat good luck with your presentations, I'm sure you'll be fabulous

Have a wonderful day xx


----------



## GingerNinja

Good morning.

Very sunny here at the mo. I don't think we have any more rain forecast until tomorrow 🤞 Just the one shower for us so far!

Had a terrible day at work yesterday, not because of work but because of lack of concentration! My son kept messaging/calling about his bathroom and I am easily distracted (would much rather pick out bathroom fittings than work) so ended up working until gone 7pm to catch up. Very glad that it is getting sorted though as the fitter said that all the pipes were leaking and that within the boxed in bit behind the toilet, there was even an old style coke can put there to catch the drips! Must have been when the flat was built 14 years ago, no wonder there's a mold problem 🥴

@Charity I too hope that your friend's cat is ok.

I hope you enjoyed your fish dinner @Cully 

Everyone else, good luck with your appointments and work commitments  Have fun where possible!


----------



## Jojomomo

Good morning all and happy belated birthday @lymorelynn, I hope you had a lovely day.

I'm still recovering from a very fun but full on weekend. I travelled up to Falkirk to see my favourite band (The Darkness) at a festival, as lots of friends were going. I had a blast - laughed a lot, the show was amazing and we were lucky to meet the singer Justin afterwards 😁 

My sister fed the cats, but I still got shouted at by Thorin for daring to go away 😂 He has forgiven me now, though probably not happy that I'm back at work today. Thankfully have not had any more presents recently 🤞

I hope everyone has a lovely day. We have rain forecast but it's currently sunny!


----------



## huckybuck

Morning Morning at least I’m in time today!

Had a lovely sleep last night so raring to go today. We’ll hardly raring but feel ok.

Not a huge amount planned - I really want to watch the first PMQs at 12 so there won’t be much done prior to that.

Then it’s off to the garden centre as I need to pay for 10 laurels we’ve ordered (might have to have a wander while I’m there lol)

Going to get the crock pot out today for the first time after the summer and pop a curry on as I really fancy veg curry and got lots to use up. 

Glad you are feeling more positive this morning Mrs F. I know you will be ok.

I am a huge believer in positive thinking affecting our lives and really try to banish any negative thoughts as quick as possible. It’s not always easy and not always possible but the more I do it the better things seem. 

Good luck BBC - now I am fascinated by what you will be giving your speech on. Just think all those 900 people will be looking at you and imagining you with no clothes on 🤣

Stay positive everyone.


----------



## ewelsh

Morning all


We are at the vets first thing, with Libby & Lottie Libby, Libby told everyone exactly what she thought of attending the vets so early and stopped everyone in their tracks to listen to her, Her ears were clear but I asked for another ear swab to be sure the infection has gone Completely. Lottie had her booster jab and didnt take the vets arm off. The vet thinks Lottie may have arthritis in her hips as she wasn’t happy being touched there, which is a worry as she is only 8yrs old, I already have her on Yumove supplement after she cracked her knee cap a few years ago so the vet has put her on pain relief for a little while to see if it helps. If it does help I might have her hips x ray to see what is going on.

here are my happy girlies before we set off











I have also done my good deed for the day, a struggling Bee was a little wet and cold, so I gave her a little honey for fuel 3 mins later, off she buzzed





















I have more soil to shift today, my neck will be delighted 🤨 so thats my day planned. 😁



@Charity yipppeeeee I am so glad your mattresses are comfy, its taken long enough xx
So sorry about your friends cat, is this Orlando? Sending huge positive vibes his way xxxx

@Mrs Funkin so glad you and Mr F feel a little more content knowing the future is manageable.

@Minuscule that book is an eye opener, I have already started making changes, proof is in the pudding or rather the vegetables.

@BarneyBobCat good luck with your presentation, at the end of the day most people don't listen anyway 😉

@GingerNinja I hope today is calmer for you x

@huckybuck I am totally with you on positivity, I am known as the Pollyanna of the family, not much gets me down for long. The mind is a powerful tool.




Have a good day everyone xx


----------



## Minuscule

Good morning, 

@Charity Sending positive thoughts for your friend's cat, let us know what the vet says.

@BarneyBobCat Oh wow that's scary but I'm sure you'll feel amazing once the presentations are given! What's the topic?

Not much here today, company send an email this morning to tell me they decided of my contract's end date. I am gonna call tomorrow pretexting to catch up but really I want to clarify something about a grant they're expecting to get and I worry about if they don't get it (because I don't think they're eligible and they used to say that without it, they don't have the budget for hiring me... well... I don't won't to be fired once they realised they can't get it!).

I struggled to sleep again last night, I took some CBD and it worked... I don't know if it's really what helped but whatever.

I need to do more about my appointments as well, will try to sort out hairdresser and garage this afternoon. 💪 

Have a good afternoon!


----------



## Minuscule

ewelsh said:


> @Minuscule that book is an eye opener, I have already started making changes, proof is in the pudding or rather the vegetables.


@ewelsh Let's hope Lottie is ok. Does she also turn into a wild animal at the vet?
So glad you like the book and hopefully it'll help you! I just signed up to her newsletter and I received a meal plan for a week, I'm not sure I'll use it but it's pretty handy and gives some receipe ideas!

I'm gonna make houmous to eat at breakfast with my egg I think


----------



## huckybuck

Minuscule said:


> @ewelsh Let's hope Lottie is ok. Does she also turn into a wild animal at the vet?
> So glad you like the book and hopefully it'll help you! I just signed up to her newsletter and I received a meal plan for a week, I'm not sure I'll use it but it's pretty handy and gives some receipe ideas!
> 
> I'm gonna make houmous to eat at breakfast with my egg I think


Ooh pop your meal plan in the cookery thread - will be interesting to read it!


----------



## Charity

ewelsh said:


> Morning all
> 
> 
> We are at the vets first thing, with Libby & Lottie Libby, Libby told everyone exactly what she thought of attending the vets so early and stopped everyone in their tracks to listen to her, Her ears were clear but I asked for another ear swab to be sure the infection has gone Completely. Lottie had her booster jab and didnt take the vets arm off. The vet thinks Lottie may have arthritis in her hips as she wasn’t happy being touched there, which is a worry as she is only 8yrs old, I already have her on Yumove supplement after she cracked her knee cap a few years ago so the vet has put her on pain relief for a little while to see if it helps. If it does help I might have her hips x ray to see what is going on.
> 
> here are my happy girlies before we set off
> 
> View attachment 576976
> 
> 
> 
> I have also done my good deed for the day, a struggling Bee was a little wet and cold, so I gave her a little honey for fuel 3 mins later, off she buzzed
> 
> View attachment 576977
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 576978
> 
> 
> 
> I have more soil to shift today, my neck will be delighted 🤨 so thats my day planned. 😁
> 
> 
> 
> @Charity yipppeeeee I am so glad your mattresses are comfy, its taken long enough xx
> So sorry about your friends cat, is this Orlando? Sending huge positive vibes his way xxxx
> 
> @Mrs Funkin so glad you and Mr F feel a little more content knowing the future is manageable.
> 
> @Minuscule that book is an eye opener, I have already started making changes, proof is in the pudding or rather the vegetables.
> 
> @BarneyBobCat good luck with your presentation, at the end of the day most people don't listen anyway 😉
> 
> @GingerNinja I hope today is calmer for you x
> 
> @huckybuck I am totally with you on positivity, I am known as the Pollyanna of the family, not much gets me down for long. The mind is a powerful tool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a good day everyone xx



Look at the girls waiting to go to the vets.  Glad they behaved fairly well at least with no real dramas. Hope Lottie's hip problem isn't too bad, wonder if the kneecap accident set something off. 

Well done helping the bee. We had the little mangy fox in our front garden this morning when I came back from our dog walk, poor thing.

Yes, its Orlando. Should hear today what it is.

I booked everybody into the vets for their annual jabs. The receptionist asked if I wanted to bring them all together 😲, funny lady, I nearly fell of my perch, the very thought. Images of Bunty scratching Purdey's eyes out on the back seat. 😬 I think the vet will say Bunty is overweight as she's had too many hairball treats. 

@Mrs Funkin, glad you're feeling better about things today. 

Off for another walk now.


----------



## Ali71

@ewelsh hope Lottie is ok and her hip is not arthritic - the Solensia injections seems to be helping Milo. I also give him Seraquin supplement (which he scoffs out of my hand) and now that's kicked in properly too he hasn't needed any Metacam top-ups.


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Two down, three to go. They didn't tell me I was being video recorded too 😒 

Topic is Quality Remediation in the Pharmaceutical Industry. Pretty boring I bet for most!


----------



## urbantigers

Charity said:


> I booked everybody into the vets for their annual jabs. The receptionist asked if I wanted to bring them all together 😲, funny lady, I nearly fell of my perch, the very thought.


I did very briefly consider taking Mosi and Kito together but very quickly decided that my nerves, let alone theirs, couldn’t take that!

Well Kito needs to go on a diet. The vet didn’t say this, in fact the vet didn’t say he was overweight at all. And tbh, I don’t think he is. He only has a thin layer of fat around his ribs. But I’ve thought recently that he’d put on a bit of weight (he weighs more than Mosi but needs less food to maintain his weight) and he has gained since last weigh in a year ago. Last year he was 4.25kg and today he weighed in at 4.67kg. He has a slender build but he’s solid and heavy. I like him better nearer 4.25kg and think he would benefit from losing a little. He certainly doesn’t need to gain any more. So, fewer treats (those are being given a bit too liberally these days I will admit) and no more finishing up Mosi’s leftovers.

Apart from that, he got a glowing health check. The vet (not his usual vet) admired him, gave him an extremely thorough going over (he seemed to be examining his butt for a very long time!) and declared him to be in fine fettle. Even his teeth are fine (I was worried that after his dental about 18 months ago, he’d have more tartar but apparently his teeth are great). Getting him there was a bit traumatic and he made his opinion about it all very clear and very loudly. I think I’ve been forgiven, although Mosi is keeping his distance in case I decide to pop him in the box. 

I now have 3 weeks to recover before I take Mosi for his. He will be more complicated as there are a few things I need to discuss with the vet and I know he needs his teeth sorting and bloods doing.


----------



## Minuscule

@huckybuck Happy to share it, where is the cookery thread though?

@BarneyBobCat Well done for your first two talks! The other ones will probably be less destabilising, now you're a pro 

@urbantigers Must be relieving now one of them had his booster and everything is fine. Try not to think of the next one already!


I booked my garage and my hairdresser appointments next week, that's a relief!

I should take all the good vibes here to book Ren's booster appointment but this stresses me out so much. It's mainly the wild lion he turns into that stresses me out, if he was easy I wouldn't mind taking him there. If anyone has any tips for making him more relaxed... I already tried feliway / pet remedy but that doesn't change anything unfortunately...
His paw is getting better I think, I guess if it was ringworms it wouldn't go that way... I used some cider vinegar diluted in water for a few days, don't know if that helped. I discussed with a lovely cat sitter on instagram and she told me to do this just in case, apparently she sorted ringworm issues that way with cats before.


----------



## ewelsh

Thank you @Ali71 I have written that down x

@BarneyBobCat Pardon? 😂 

@Minuscule cover the cat carrier with a cotton cloth so he can’t see out, that might help calm him. In the car I have classic fm on or I talk non stop to the girls, that definitely helps.


----------



## huckybuck

@Minuscule ask your vet about the option of gabapentin before a vet visit. I have to use it with Huck as he is a nightmare to handle at the vets. I don’t really like it as he gets very sedated with it and I have to watch he doesn’t fall over or down the stairs for a few hours after but it does work and make the whole thing possible. 

the cookery thread is









Cat Chat Cookery Thread


That looks lovely Mrs F 😋 I do love lentils and chickpeas,!




www.petforums.co.uk


----------



## Minuscule

Thanks @ewelsh and @huckybuck! Will ask the vet about it, last time they said they would sedate him but at the vet (with gas). Is the gabapentin a better option? I will definitely ask about it when I take the appointment.
Otherwise Ren is very good in the car, it's really when the vets start touching him that he turns mad!


----------



## huckybuck

@Minuscule you give the gabapentin with food a couple of hours before the visit. You can visibly see it take effect as they go very sleepy and lethargic. When it comes to the vets they just don’t seem to have the energy to fight as much even though they are still awake. I don’t like giving it really but needs must and once it is out of their system (after about 8-12 hours) they are fine again. I do think the older the cat the more/longer the effect but I’ve been told it’s a fairly safe option.


----------



## Cully

@ewelsh ,
[QUOTE: in the car I have classic fm on or I talk non stop to the girls, that definitely helps.
[/QUOTE]
Hm..that's cos they can't get a word in edgeways. Right?


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Good Morning 
Still dark outside so not sure what the weather is doing - but we did have thunder and heavy rain for most of the night with more rain rain due later today.

Didn't help my sleep which was already disturbed because I couldn't turn my brain off  What with silverfish in the kitchen (need to somehow check underneath cupboards for any sign of damp and wondering who to call out to remove kick boards ) and ongoing problems with my car (fan unit replaced and now the fan relay also needs replacing  ) Not to mention the pain from my trapped radial nerve  I finally gave up trying to sleep and got up at 4 - now on my 2nd cup of tea and hoping I'll be awake enough for my shift at the charity shop.

@ewelsh we use Classic FM at the rehoming centre and I've used it in the car for all my cats past and present. It really does work (Mozart seems to do the trick best) although I've no idea why ?

@Mrs Funkin how did your visit to Specsavers go ? I've never really fancied lenses - just don't like the thought of putting something in my eyes ! Luckily I only need specs for reading and close work so don't think they'd be an option anyway.



BarneyBobCat said:


> Quality Remediation in the Pharmaceutical Industry


I had to Google this and still don't understand !!!!!

Hope everyone has a great day


----------



## Charity

Good morning. We had thunder last night and the forecast today is diabolical, lots of rain and thunderstorms all day. Fingers crossed not. 😬

Car Service today. The chap tried yesterday to sell me a plan to pay for servicing by instalments but I worked it out, rightly or wrongly, that it would be more expensive over the year than if I just pay up front so declined. I hope he doesn't hassle me today as can't be doing with hassling. 😠

Sadly, my friend's cat, Orlando, has cancer.  There's no point in doing operations at his age so she is just going to let things be. She's only had him two years and he was in a terrible state when she got him so life hasn't been kind to him. She's in her 80s and he really is her very best friend. 

Must fly and get the dog walk out of the way, just in case.

Hope you all have a good day and any problems are little ones. xx


----------



## urbantigers

Morning! Definitely cooler these mornings. I still haven’t got a replacement light for my bathroom so am showering in the dark  I need to get that sorted.

sorry you had a bad night @Bertie'sMum I woke at 4 (again) and Mosi was a bit of a pain but I must have fallen asleep because when I looked at the clock again it was 5.45. I definitely wasn’t lying there awake for almost 2 hours. No sound from Kito - I’d think he was ill if he wasn’t acting normally in every other way. It’s almost too good to be true and I wonder how long it will last before we’re back to 5am. If I cut down his bedtime treats he’ll probably revert to early morning shouting in protest.

I have tried everything going to help Kito in the car but he doesn’t care - he just shouts the whole way regardless. I try to sing to him but that just makes him shout all the more.

Mosi has just come on my lap and I immediately smelled poo. He had a whopper of a Klingon which I’ve removed (got some on my fingers  ) but I’ve told him he’s not coming back until he’s washed his bum.


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Ok, two more presentations to go today and then Im off tomorrow for a long weekend. Bit annoyed I seem to have put a pound on this week - no idea how, been really good and cycled 50miles. I feel thin - was sure I had lost not put on. Grrrr. Going out tomorrow wont help the weight loss but I guess sometimes you go up and then down again. Maybe I just need to do a big poo?!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Good morning, it’s tipping down here again, lots of rain yesterday and overnight too. Oscar is most disgruntled. He was also disgruntled this morning because I’d not cleared his pre bedtime wee out of the tray and he wanted to use it but obviously not with a wee in there already. Oh my little Princeling, at least you let us sleep until nearly 6:30 this morning. He ate very well in the end yesterday.

@Charity I’m sorry to read that about Orlando. I remember when he first went to live with your friend, I’m sure she’s so sad. Thinking of them both.

@Bertie'sMum I was literally just given five pairs of lenses to try. I used to wear them - only the daily ones - so I don’t mind the eye thing. We shall see. He gave me the sell on regular lens delivery but I told him I wouldn’t wear them enough for that. I go back next week, I shall order a month’s worth and I bet that will last me a year, easily!

Today is food shopping day. I’m trying to decide whether or not to buy more Lily’s, as soon as I do I bet he will go off it. Oh I don’t know. I think I’ll have to, in case he continues to eat it. I have a voucher on my M&S Sparks for £10 off £40 shop, so that’s nice, M&S food for the same price as non 

I Think it’s trying to brighten up a bit. I’ve decided not to run today, my legs don’t want to. I do need to get out in the garden, hopefully all this rain will have loosened the soil a bit for me to do a bit of weeding. It’s bin and recycling today, I feel sad for the bin men and the posties when it’s pouring down like this. Just miserable. I used to hate being in community on days like this, you just never got dry. 

Have a grand day everyone, whatever you’re doing.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

BarneyBobCat said:


> Ok, two more presentations to go today and then Im off tomorrow for a long weekend. Bit annoyed I seem to have put a pound on this week - no idea how, been really good and cycled 50miles. I feel thin - was sure I had lost not put on. Grrrr. Going out tomorrow wont help the weight loss but I guess sometimes you go up and then down again. Maybe I just need to do a big poo?!


Well, the calorie burn for cycling averages 500-700 an hour, BBC, depending on your weight and the effort/intensity. So at that lower end, it’s about six hours of cycling to lose a pound. I know. It’s depressing. I remember one week running 26.4 miles which equalled 3200 calories, not even enough to lose a pound! Currently I’m doing very well at weight gain…


----------



## Tigermoon

Good morning all. 

It's been an expensive week this week, what with two birthdays and a big vet bill 

We'd noticed Frosty walked rather oddly (mincing would be a good way to describe it) so decided to get him checked. Unfortunately it turns out that he has mild hip dysplasia. My vet is speaking to a specialist to see what the best way forward is (leave him as is with pain relief or remove the ball joints of his hips). 

Other than that the cats are all well at the moment. Shedding like nobody's business!! I'm actually thinking of trying a Les Pooches brush on them as I've heard good things from other Persian owners. 

I collected some sunflower seeds from my plants yesterday so I'll hopefully get another lovely display next year. Considering these plants are the descendants of a cheap 'grown you own' Christmas present three years ago they've never let us down, and my sister is delighted that her original gift is effectively still bringing pleasure all this time later.


----------



## GingerNinja

Good morning. We've had another two heavy showers which is still needed very much here.

I'm sorry that the news was not better for Orlando @Charity I also remember when your friend adopted him 

I hope that you stay awake @Bertie'sMum and that you have a better night tonight.

Hope everything's cleaned up now @urbantigers 

Sorry to hear about Frosty @Tigermoon fingers crossed that they will be able to make him comfortable x

Yesterday I ordered my son's bathroom fittings, I love getting good deals and even though it's all cheap stuff I'm excited to see the transformation. I mean how different can one piece of white ceramic be from another? 

Today I ought to do weeding too @Mrs Funkin but shall have to see once I get my feet working properly!

Have a good day xx


----------



## Minuscule

Hello,

I am having a terrible morning... I didn't sleep well (nightmares, a cramp, a storm).
Then I worried about my job, I was meant to call the company but I didn't do it because I received a weird parcel no one ever ordered, with my mum's name. I didn't open it, there's a mistake on the address, I thought maybe my dad ordered it but it's not the case. It's been sent via an email address of mine no one knows about... I had a panic attack when I asked my dad if he ordered something and he said no. I'm alone at home and I don't know what to do, my mum says she will open it to see what's inside when she's back...


----------



## huckybuck

Morning all. 
@Bertie'sMum had a thought about the silver fish as we had similar in our utility last year (coming from the base boards and kick boards). I used a flea spray around where I thought they were coming in and under appliances etc. I had to do it every few days for a couple of weeks but it worked!!!! And thankfully they haven’t come back this year. 

@Charity so sad to hear about Orlando - I hope she can have some quality of time with him before he gets too unwell. It’s very sad.

@Tigermoon sorry to hear about Frosty too - I hope something can be done to relieve him. Still not sure what our plan is with Little H (as need to go back to the specialist) as his limp comes and goes. I’ve been using metacam on bad days but don’t like the thought of it long term as he’s still so young. 

Mr HB is off golfing today so I’ve a lovely quiet morning to myself. I’ve bitten the bullet and switched my energy provider even though it’s going to cost me more as I just can’t deal with EonNext any more. Apart from no smart meter I am now battling to get £2800 credit back that is sitting on my account. I cannot wait to get away from them. 

So this morning will be admin and then preparing a fish pie for dinner. 
I’ll make time to watch the speech from Liz soon though.

Have a good day everyone! Stay dry!


----------



## Minuscule

Wow this is super weird!
It's a puzzle from one of my favourite bands, Phoenix. I never ordered it. But I ordered a vinyle once on their merch site with that email address and my mum's name (because I was away). Others received it too apparently, so weird...


----------



## huckybuck

Minuscule said:


> Wow this is super weird!
> It's a puzzle from one of my favourite band, Phoenix. I never ordered it. But I ordered a vinyle once on their merch site with that email address and my mum's name (because I was away). Other received it apparemment, so weird...


Look on it as a positive!! 

I am a believer in trying not to worry about stuff that is not in your control. I think negative thoughts can be very damaging to your health and stress levels and they just don’t achieve anything except make you miserable.

If there’s something you need to address and can do something about then address it. But if it’s just a worry about what might happen or if happen then there is absolutely no benefit to giving it your attention.

I am trying to recognise a negative or distracting thought when it happens and throw it away immediately. Do something to distract from it.

However when something nice or positve happens embrace it and be thankful for it.

It’s hard to change mindset but gosh it’s worth it.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I wouldn’t worry about it @Minuscule - it’s all marketing related, they’ve obviously got new material coming out and have a database of fans to send stuff to. Why not? Enjoy it instead of worrying


----------



## Minuscule

No that's ok I'm happy now the parcel is opened!
It does make sense now so that's cool. My anxiety has been building up since last night and I imagined a fraud and I coudln't take any more!
I actually already pre-ordered their LP last night on Rough Trade's website (they have a limited edition to 700 copies). But I kind of want the one on their official merch because it's gold  Anyway, they didn't need to send me the puzzle for me to buy their stuff, I love them too much!

@huckybuck Yes you are very right and I wish I could change my mindset about it, sometimes I try to tell myself I shouldn't panic and so on but it's really hard when I reach the point where I am panicky (because then, I'm not reasonable anymore and nothing is rational, I just give in to the panic).

Thanks for the reassuring words, as always, you're the best!!


----------



## Bertie'sMum

huckybuck said:


> @Bertie'sMum had a thought about the silver fish as we had similar in our utility last year (coming from the base boards and kick boards). I used a flea spray around where I thought they were coming in and under appliances etc. I had to do it every few days for a couple of weeks but it worked!!!! And thankfully they haven’t come back this year


I managed to get a spray specifically for silverfish with excellent reviews via Amazon - used it last night and found 1 dead silverfish this morning. Problem is that I know they proliferate in dark, warm and damp places - well it's certainly dark under the cupboards (and the outside wall gets sun on it for most of the day so the area will be warm) but I need to check that none of the pipework behind the cupboards is leaking causing damp. I used the spray all along the base of the cupboards but would like to apply it liberally behind the kick boards to be sure of eradicating them.

Think I might have to make a visit to Homebase (where my kitchen came from) and ask them to show me how to remove the kick boards !!!


----------



## GingerNinja

They should just click off @Bertie'sMum they have horseshoe shape brackets that clip on the legs of the cupboards


----------



## Bertie'sMum

GingerNinja said:


> They should just click off @Bertie'sMum they have horseshoe shape brackets that clip on the legs of the cupboards


That's what I thought too but these have some kind of flat spring attachment not like anything I've seen before - I don't want to take the chance of wrenching them off and then finding I can't re-attach them


----------



## Willow_Warren

Well good morning! After a very poor nights sleep I overslept…

i was in the office yesterday and my laptop died at 8.30… after talking to IT 3 times during the morning where in all sense of propose they’d done nothing to get me back online and wouldn’t give me a timescale for having a working machine I walked out do the office at about 1pm… i walked back to my car crying and once I got to my car i completely burst into tears over it. (I know it’s a stupid thing to do, I know it’s immature and I know I should have been more assertive with IT, I know I let my staff down as my actions meant they had more stress for the day). i did text my boss before I left she knew I was leaving.

Now I have to get up and go back into the office and face everything (I think a couple of people saw me leave others would have noted it absence). And still ask IT for a laptop and just hope they’ve sorted something as I meant to email them yesterday afternoon to check but didn’t.

also I’m so late now, I have a 8am meeting in but I still in bed… drying my eyes… I need to leave in half an hour….

sorry this thread is meant to be cheerful… I just needed to offload…

Hannah x


----------



## Charity

Good morning. This is going to be a very sombre day for many people. I woke up feeling very sad. Can you believe that, within two days, we in the UK have a new PM and a new Monarch?

@Willow_Warren , I'm sorry you had such a stressful day, I hope things are better today for you. Thank goodness its Friday.

Here on the home front, one of our new sofas electrics packed up last night.  I'd been sitting with my feet up and when I pressed the button to lower the footstool...zilch! OH tried his best to get it to work but looks like we'll have to get the man in. Don't know how I'll get in touch with the company as when I tried phoning the other day, I just kept getting a recorded message which went no where.

Got the car serviced and would you believe they e-mailed me a video later of my car and the mechanic explaining to me what he'd done and what condition various parts underneath it were in. It was very short and about as exciting as watching paint dry to me.  

Taking Purdey to the vets this afternoon for her jabs. 

Thank goodness today is Friday, Have a good day all if you can. xx


----------



## urbantigers

Morning!

Sorry you had such a stressful day yesterday @Willow_Warren . I hope today is better and that you can get a working laptop.

Today is going to be a bit of an odd day isn’t it after yesterday’s news. I must admit I feel strangely numb. I don’t normally feel like this when someone well known dies, but it’s a combination of sadness at her death and feeling a bit discombobulated (I do love that word) about everything. 

Kito was a good boy again although he was a little bit earlier today so I think he may be getting early again. I hope he can stay later over the weekend, but tbh I need to be up a little bit earlier during the week when I’m working.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Hello on such a sad morning - reading the tributes to our beloved "Lilibet" in the topic "The Queen" on here has me in bits again this morning - even the weather (so dull, grey and damp) seems to be reflecting the country's mood.

Apart from needing to go food shopping today I've nothing else planned.



Charity said:


> Got the car serviced and would you believe they e-mailed me a video later of my car and the mechanic explaining to me what he'd done and what condition various parts underneath it were in. It was very short and about as exciting as watching paint dry to me


Well after the garage fitted my new fan unit they found something else wrong - apparently the fan relay (whatever that is) needs replacing too - so it's another wait for the part to come in, hopefully Monday or Tuesday. Hope you can get of the sofa company today !



Willow_Warren said:


> sorry this thread is meant to be cheerful… I just needed to offload…


Offload away - no problem  I can fully understand your tears of frustration.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Morning. I’ve awoken with a headache. It’s gloomy here, both weather and mood. Small boy did okay yesterday, he’s gone into winter mode already. Woke up about 6am, we were woken before then by Obie from next door stuck on the roof outside their bedroom window. Poor Obie, he has figured how to get up but not how to get down.

I’m sat here listening to the radio and Stormzy is on (Blinded by your grace) and crying - not least because I remember it being on the radio when Stef died too. I’m going to speak to my neighbour to see if we can figure out going up to town to see The Queen lying in State (she loves The Queen, too). I feel funny about it all, really. It seems strange to be feeling such grief for someone I don’t know. I took down my little string of felt bunting I’d had up since February commemorating the Platinum Jubilee, I was going to remove it for Christmas but it ended up being yesterday and even doing that made me sad.

Don’t know what today will bring. I just feel so glum.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

@Willow_Warren I’m exactly the same as you, I get so frustrated/angry and just burst into tears because I can’t vocalise what I want to say (or I have to restrict what I want to say, else I’d be in real trouble!). I hope today is a better day for you xx


----------



## Tigermoon

Morning all, 

I stil can't quite get my head around the events of yesterday. Even though the Queen was very elderly and had been increasingly frail it still came as a shock. 

This morning I've got to wash Frosty as he has soiled himself very badly, along with smearing it across the floors, the sofas, the window sills.... I've no idea how he will react to being washed so wish me luck!!!

@Willow_Warren it sounds to me like you have become overwhelmed. That's usually the cause of crying over what seem like trivial things. Maybe a break is in order to unwind a bit. 
During my time in an office I became convinced that those in IT either knew no more than I did about the equipment or that there simply wasn't any more machines to hand out due to budget restraints, but for some reason they just wouldn't say so. 
@Charity I'm sorry to hear that you've got problems with your new sofa. I hope you are able to get through to someone soon. 
I believe they now send those videos to ward off the accusations regarding charging for work not done and unnecessary work being done etc.
@urbantigers the feeling is strange isn't it. While I'm not particularly a fan of the royal family, I feel as if I've lost a grandmother. She's always been there.
@Mrs Funkin personally I'd have left it up until after the funeral. It was a celebration of her life after all. I'm pretty sure most people will decorate their house again before long, hope your headache settles down.


----------



## lymorelynn

Good morning
What a strange day it is. The beginning of a new era and we have to hope that King Charles -how odd it sounds to say that - will follow in his gracious mother's footsteps. 
Yesterday and was our 36th wedding anniversary - not bad going for a couple, both on second marriages 💞. We had our second lunch out of the week 😁 but then the day was somewhat marred by the sad news we came home to 😔 
@Willow_Warren I understand your tears of frustration. I hope IT have your laptop ready and waiting for you and the rest of your day goes well.
@Charity very annoying about your new sofa and I hope you get hold of someone today to get it sorted. As for the video from your garage, I hope they're not charging you for the time it took to make it 🙀
Have as good a day as possible everyone ☺ and I'll leave this post with a little snapshot from yesterday


----------



## Charity

Congratulations to you both @lymorelynn, shame your day was marred by the news. Glad you had another good lunch.xx


----------



## ewelsh

Morning all

I couldn’t sleep and was up at 6.00am I feel so sad and rather empty about The Queen, I will really miss her calm elegant presence.The weather resembles our mood today. I do feel for Charles our now King Charles III, I hope everyone will be kind to him as he genuinely cares for this country. 



@Willow_Warren I am sorry you had such an upsetting day yesterday, I do hope today will be brighter for you, dont be afraid to show your feelings, they are normal. Xxx


@Charity I can’t believe your new sofa has packed in, I hope your able to get through to the company today x
as for the video of your car… whatever next, they would be better putting their time into fixing cars.


@lymorelynn congratulations for yesterday, what a smashing photo xx



x


----------



## Willow_Warren

Well a new laptop is on order and should be arriving today! Frustratingly they haven’t yet set up a spare laptop yet so I’m stuck without anything until at least 10.30… well at least there’s no point in feeling guilty for being 40 mins late for work… but the work is just piling up


----------



## GingerNinja

Morning all.

I'm also feeling strange, I'm very tearful (even starting to type this has set me off again) and whilst some is due to the fact that I feel like I've lost a relative, I think it also makes you think about other loved ones. We all thought the Queen would be around forever and I feel the same about my Dad but he is 86 and recently I keep thinking about how long he might have left  don't know why as he's fit and healthier than I am!

I'm another one who cries when very angry/frustrated, I hope that you feel a bit better now @Willow_Warren and that you get your laptop soon xx

Lovely pic @lymorelynn and happy anniversary 😘

Anyway must crack on with my work I suppose.

Be kind to yourselves today xxx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh @Charity that’s so frustrating about the sofa  Everything is made so badly now compared to years ago (case in point, our new fridge freezer we’ve now had them out twice since we got it, honestly! Never had an issue with our old one in 25 years).

Maybe I should have left my mini bunting up - I just felt so sad. Oh Queenie


----------



## urbantigers

Congratulations @lymorelynn 

Meant to say - I always get one of those videos when my car goes for service etc.

I’ve finally sorted out nasty task at work which has been hanging over me all week, with a bit of help from a senior accountant! I suspect nobody will ask me to do this again so that has to be a bonus. I do feel as though I need to lie down in a darkened room now though.


----------



## Ali71

Morning everyone
It does truly feel like we've all lost someone we "knew"... we had all heard of her cancelling engagements recently but she's just always been there for us all. It is so very sad and hard to contemplate. Such a stoic attitude and I loved her sense of fun too, I laughed and cried again when they played the Paddington sketch last night. What an amazing woman and life she has had. 

@Willow_Warren what an awful day for you, I'm sorry to hear you were so stressed and like others have mentioned, I do get those tears of frustration as well. I hope today is more positive and that IT soon get you set up and working again.

@Charity what a nightmare about your new recliner, you haven't got a loose lead or connection anywhere have you? Fingers crossed you can get through to the company today to try and get things sorted
@lymorelynn I hope you enjoyed your special day yesterday. Congratulations to you both x
@Mrs Funkin hope your headache eases soon x
@urbantigers is this THE task that's been bugging you? How good must you feel to get that out of the way.
@Tigermoon sorry to hear about Frosty (and your furnishings). Hopefully he won't object too much to a wash and brush up.

I'm at work, but it all feels a bit surreal and strange. I'm going to go and see my parents this afternoon.
Have the best day you can xx


----------



## Minuscule

Morning everyone,

I finally had a full night, even though I went to bed with anxiety! Don't know what happened but it's nice to actually sleep.
Called the company after I had my breakfast, belive me or not but I'm stupid enough to have forgotten to ask a job description during my interview. So I'm doing it now, just when it's time to finalise the contract (hopefully...).

@lymorelynn Congrats on your wedding anniversary!

@Charity Hope you can contact the company easily this time... this is so annoying you already have an issue with your sofa. But it'll get sorted out, don't worry.

@Willow_Warren Sorry about the work situation you went through... I once spilled my tea all over my laptop keyboard, put it in rice grains all night but it didn't work well in the morning. Of course, that happened as I was working from home (and had a medical certificate to stay at home)... I saw myself having to go back to the office because they didn't have a spare laptop... I was also in tears, I called the work nurse and cried over the phone. But it got sorted out, the IT guy did some stuff to help the situation and I just accepted to work without a few letters on my keyboard, I just had a month to go before I was leaving the company so I didn't mind being slow (I had to copy paste the missing letters!!). Anyway it's the weekend soon and this will be sorted out and you won't even remember it soon!

I'm with all of you during this time of grief, I can feel your pain and wish I could say something cheerful...


----------



## huckybuck

Not a good morning is it. Sad morning. 

I slept so badly but didn’t go to bed until very late with everything that happened last night. 

Woke in the night to remember I hadn’t edited my Ocado order for today. So will end up with a load of stuff I don’t need and I need to go and do a big shop for all the stuff I do need.

I’m going to time going out with the church bells and gun salutes if I can. Then get back in time to see the service from St Paul’s and Charles’ speech. I will have to catch up on parliament tributes later. 

@Mrs Funkin I took my door wreath down and flower arrangement in yesterday. I have ordered a mourning wreath which I hope comes quickly and going to make a more somber arrangement to put outside too. I’ll see if I can pick up some simple white roses too.

RIP wonderful wonderful Majesty.


----------



## Charity

I can't stop the eyes from welling up. There is a gun salute and church bells ringing at lunchtime. 

I too hope the people will be kind to Charles. He has huge shoes to fill and it won't be easy for him but everyone should be behind him. I'm sure he'd rather be tending his roses than doing that job at his age.

OH has worked magic and got the sofa working.  He swopped the transformers on each sofa and they both worked...hooray. Fingers crossed.


----------



## huckybuck

Does anyone know a pet crematorium near Birmingham? Aunty P has been given details of one in Cheshire!!


----------



## Charity

Found this one online @huckybuck, don't know anything about it. Maybe you can find some reviews 

Contact - Companions (companions-petcremations.co.uk)


----------



## Ali71

It looks like there are 4, one on each North, South, East and West of the city @huckybuck, although no direct experience. Sorry to hear Aunty P is of need x


----------



## Willow_Warren

Thanks everybody for their words of encouragement… after a bit of a wobbly start today I’ve nearly made it to the end of the day and looking forward to the weekend


----------



## Minuscule

@Willow_Warren It will be a well deserved weekend, enjoy it!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Have a lovely weekend @Willow_Warren I hope you can relax and unwind a bit xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

So, inspired by @huckybuck I googled “mourning wreath” and discovered they were all the rage in Victorian times. I like the sentiment that it announces a death in your family to everyone coming to your house. Once again it’s better at a distance if you squint, but I’ve quickly put one together with what I had. So thank you HB, I’d never have even thought of such a thing xx

ETA: it was nice to do something I didn’t have to really concentrate too hard on, a welcome distraction for a short while.


----------



## huckybuck

Mrs Funkin said:


> So, inspired by @huckybuck I googled “mourning wreath” and discovered they were all the rage in Victorian times. I like the sentiment that it announces a death in your family to everyone coming to your house. Once again it’s better at a distance if you squint, but I’ve quickly put one together with what I had. So thank you HB, I’d never have even thought of such a thing xx
> 
> ETA: it was nice to do something I didn’t have to really concentrate too hard on, a welcome distraction for a short while.
> 
> View attachment 577096


It’s stunning Mrs F and respectful too. 

I wish I was as talented as you!


----------



## huckybuck

Been run ragged today but when I popped down to the village I spotted people had left flowers by the village sign. I picked up some roses while shopping and went back to pay my respects. I hope people do the same.


----------



## huckybuck

Had sad news today - my golfing friend’s Mum passed away yesterday. She had dementia but seemed fit and well otherwise. Apparently she felt a bit poorly Wed night but when Tracy went to sort out her breakfast she found her. I feel so very sad for her.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh @huckybuck what a torrid time you are having. I'm so sorry


----------



## GingerNinja

Morning peeps
I've given up trying to get back to sleep as I was getting anxious lying in bed worrying about everything it seems! I do get really annoyed at myself 

No plans this weekend so it will be the usual housework/washing routine. I do need to get some small plants for the stand by my back door, the poor violas baked in the heat even with regular watering. I've managed to save some baby plants where they seeded in the gravel. They're in with the frazzled Acer 

I think I'll make some soup for the week today or tomorrow. It's definitely easier than making salads for lunch.

@huckybuck I'm sorry about your friend's mum. I also hope that aunty P is okay today xx

@Charity I'm glad Mr C got the sofa working. 

@Willow_Warren have a relaxing weekend!

Happy Saturday xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Good morning everyone, it’s a bit grey here. We were awoken at 4am by the sound of caterwauling - my first exclamation was, “Is it Oscar?” Though I’m not sure how it would have been but you never know! Husband got the torch and there was a stand off on our lawn between Obie from next door and a cat we think may possibly belong to friends of ours about 3 minutes walk away (but that’s more difficult as it’s a black cat and we can’t see the collar colour). Anyway, you pair of scallywags, there is no point fighting over this garden, for this garden belongs to Prince Oscar Woo! I’m actually really annoyed that their letting their cats out all night meant another disturbed night for us, let alone all the other risks. Urgh. It takes me so long to get back to sleep.

So this morning I feel all puffy eyed and somewhat zombie-like. Small boy had another decent day, thank goodness, food refusal would all too easily reduce me to tears at the moment.

We are going to a different parkrun today as ours is cancelled due to an event in the park but I don’t know if that event is even happening now. Not sure what else I’ll do today, not much I suspect. It’s been a funny week off, started so productively and ended with me glued to the telly for hours on end.

Have a peaceful weekend all, do something you love if you are able.


----------



## GingerNinja

Good boy Oscar, keep on chomping 

Someone here flicked the "hungry" switch on Thursday evening because my fussy ginger is finishing his meals!


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Its CAT-UR-DAY! We are hoping to BBQ today, I got stuff in a few weeks ago but then it rained. It was meant to be dry today but wouldn't you know it, typically its whizzing down again!!! So BBQ under a brolly as Ive defrosted it all. I don't mind and theres going to be little else to do so beer and BBQ in the rain it is!

Have a great day all


----------



## Willow_Warren

Good morning everyone…

no horse riding this morning  (Normally such a good way to start the weekend… )

but the kitchen has had a little tidy, the breadmaker and washing machine are both on and I plan a little trip to the tack shop and maybe a walk along the canel. I too plan on making some soup to try and get through some of the mountain tomatoes in the fridge.

right now though I’m tucking into some fruit toast watching the telly.


----------



## Ali71

Good Morning
I actually managed a decent sleep...broken, albeit. But I do feel refreshed  Milo gave me an extra hour before padding about. I'm sure I'm not alone in this but I find my tiredness compounds as the week goes on and Fridays I am so ready for a rest.I spent most of the evening watching the news and the memorials and tributes to the Queen.

I've come into work for a few hours this morning as I am WFH on Monday, so I just want to make sure everything is up to date. No gym or cycling this weekend(raining and I am in pain from yesterday's gym 😬).

You're so clever @Mrs Funkin, the wreath is completely befitting of the occasion too. Sorry you had a disrupted night but happy Mr O is eating well.
Morning @GingerNinja at least it's a bit cooler here this weekend although Monday is looking rather warm. Enjoy pottering about.
Hope you enjoy your BBQ @BarneyBobCat, fingers crossed the weather improves
@Willow_Warren sorry to hear no horseriding, I've always wanted to try that 


Have a good Saturday x


----------



## Minuscule

Morning all,

I went to my sister's yesterday, not my preferred place to go but it was ok (except for the food since I don't eat gluten and lactose and it's always a pain when you go to someone's).

But too many worries about some plans my parents have when my brother is visiting the weekend before I start uni... there's a prehistoric cave (a copy actually) they want to see, I do too, but they decided they'd go on the Sunday and I'm looking at the place, it's a 2-hour visit and then they want to also go to the restaurant and the museum next door, it's gonna take pretty much all day and it's starting to make me nervous with covid and the fact I'll be exhausted. My sister is also changing career and she's back to school. She said there will be induction parties and an induction weekend, she's also gonna take the bus everyday... it's stupid but I am really worried she contaminates us with covid (she doesn't really care about it, she kisses and hugs my parents and she doesn't wear a mask unless it's mandatory and it's not anymore).

I wondered if it's a good idea going just the weekend before I start uni. I don't want to be ill (never want to be but even less that week). It's a shame because I really wanted to see this cave. It's meant to be very interesting and they reproduced it very well.

I am also starting to be very anxious cause we're getting closer to october! 

I think I'll have a word with my mum and see what I decide...


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Good Morning 
Ashamed to admit that I've only just got up  Well I was awake at 5 but had a cup of tea and went back to bed with Lily - next thing I knew it was 9 !.

Need to pop to Asda this morning for some bits I couldn't get in Sainsburys yesterday and I'm thinking of doing laundry if the rain holds off. 

Spent most of yesterday evening talking to the daughter of an elderly man who lives a few doors down. He has dementia and has taken into his head that (a) I'm his sister (he doesn't have a sister) and (b) that my flat is the medical centre and that I won't give him his medicines ! He rings my doorbell most days and on Thursday evening he called round 4 times in the space of 2 hours. Poor old boy lost his wife just before Christmas and has gone downhill rapidly since. His daughter and son take it in turns to be with him at some point each day and he does have carers coming in morning and evening but that still leaves large portions of the day when he's on his own. Myself and another neighbour try to ensure that he gets back to his house safely but, in the long term, I think he's going to have to go into a home. Trouble is that he can get "feisty" when you try to get him to do something he doesn't want to do. I'm sympathetic to his family's plight but I do find it frustrating - My Mum had Alzheimer's and I cared for her for the last 5 years of her life (I had to move in with her for the last 3 years) and his behaviour is bringing back all the bad memories of that time.

Coffee and shower next on my agenda and then quick visit to Asda before catching up on the news.


----------



## huckybuck

Morning all,
Gosh I feel a bit better today. Yesterday I seemed to be run ragged as well as sad and emotional. But slept well and feel refreshed this morning.

Today I have no real plans except watch Charles ascend to the throne and maybe do some baking and deadheading.

Mr HB is golfing 😀

We were supposed to be having all our neighbours for dinner tonight but I am so glad I cancelled it. Just doesn’t feel right. I am pleased things have been cancelled like sport etc (if only for a few days) as a mark of respect. The Queen deserves that after 70 years!

@Willow_Warren hope you feel a bit better this morning.

Have a peaceful weekend everyone.


----------



## huckybuck

Bertie'sMum said:


> Good Morning
> Ashamed to admit that I've only just got up  Well I was awake at 5 but had a cup of tea and went back to bed with Lily - next thing I knew it was 9 !.
> 
> Need to pop to Asda this morning for some bits I couldn't get in Sainsburys yesterday and I'm thinking of doing laundry if the rain holds off.
> 
> Spent most of yesterday evening talking to the daughter of an elderly man who lives a few doors down. He has dementia and has taken into his head that (a) I'm his sister (he doesn't have a sister) and (b) that my flat is the medical centre and that I won't give him his medicines ! He rings my doorbell most days and on Thursday evening he called round 4 times in the space of 2 hours. Poor old boy lost his wife just before Christmas and has gone downhill rapidly since. His daughter and son take it in turns to be with him at some point each day and he does have carers coming in morning and evening but that still leaves large portions of the day when he's on his own. Myself and another neighbour try to ensure that he gets back to his house safely but, in the long term, I think he's going to have to go into a home. Trouble is that he can get "feisty" when you try to get him to do something he doesn't want to do. I'm sympathetic to his family's plight but I do find it frustrating - My Mum had Alzheimer's and I cared for her for the last 5 years of her life (I had to move in with her for the last 3 years) and his behaviour is bringing back all the bad memories of that time.
> 
> Coffee and shower next on my agenda and then quick visit to Asda before catching up on the news.


Such a sad situation BM. This was like Tracy’s Mum. In the end they had to lock the door as she would go off wandering (they got a smoke alarm with an alert if it went off) and use cameras to keep an eye on her. But they felt she was actually less confused and safer at home. 

Could you have some smarties or something to give him if he turns up? At least it might keep him calmer if he feels he’s getting his meds.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

huckybuck said:


> Such a sad situation BM. This was like Tracy’s Mum. In the end they had to lock the door as she would go off wandering (they got a smoke alarm with an alert if it went off) and use cameras to keep an eye on her. But they felt she was actually less confused and safer at home.
> 
> Could you have some smarties or something to give him if he turns up? At least it might keep him calmer if he feels he’s getting his meds.


They have got some measures in place but I don't think they had realised just how much he was making a nuisance of himself calling on neighbours in between their visits. His daughter told me that his meds are all safely locked away as he gets confused about what he has taken/not taken. I don't know what other health conditions he might have so wouldn't like to give him smarties in case he's diabetic ! I know his son is due to visit him today and I think the plan is walk him down the road telling him NOT to call on the neighbours - only problem with that is he will have forgotten 10 minutes later. But with Winter coming on it is a worry that he could wander further afield and come to harm.


----------



## ewelsh

Morning all


Yesterday wiped me out, King Charles speech really upset me. I had a good long walk this morning so can justify sitting watching tv all day again.


@Bertie'sMum I can so relate to this, in my 20’s my first home was a little cottage in a row of three, the elderly couple at the end he had dementia, every morning he would escape normally in his P’J’s and would come into my kitchen. It became a habit in the end so I would make him a cuppa whilst getting ready for work, let him sit calmly then take him back to his wife, as the years passed we had to lock the side gate from the outside, for his protection obviousl. Sadly he ended up getting violent with his poor wife so he had to go into a care home. Its extremely distressing situation for the family involved and such a cruel disease. I hope your neighbour can find the help and support he needs, your being very kind and a good neighbour but try separate your feelings xxx


----------



## GingerNinja

It's a sad situation @Bertie'sMum  

My colleague's nan was in her own home with dementia for quite some time and they got some sort of alarm for the front door. It didn't sound in the house but alerted them that she had opened the door so they could check on her. It must have had a camera because she said that they would phone and tell her to shut the door and put the kettle on and that they'd be round shortly. I think it worked most of the time! She did eventually go into a lovely home and did much better in there.


----------



## huckybuck

GingerNinja said:


> It's a sad situation @Bertie'sMum
> 
> My colleague's nan was in her own home with dementia for quite some time and they got some sort of alarm for the front door. It didn't sound in the house but alerted them that she had opened the door so they could check on her. It must have had a camera because she said that they would phone and tell her to shut the door and put the kettle on and that they'd be round shortly. I think it worked most of the time! She did eventually go into a lovely home and did much better in there.


I think Tracy had similar to begin with. Ring doorbell was set to alert if anyone came near the camera (which obviously meant her Mum would trigger it when she went out)


----------



## huckybuck

Just watching the Accession ceremony. Wow. It really is history in the making. First time televised and first time women have been allowed in.


----------



## Charity

Good morning. I'm also watching the Accession ceremony, I love British history, its all so interesting and wonderful to see it in the making. How lucky we are. Well done to Penny Mordant, what a job to have a few days after you come to office in the new Government. I loved it when King Charles told them to remove the inkwells by waving his hand as if he was saying 'for goodness sake, get rid of these'. 

I'm a great fan of the Coldstream Guards as my Grandad, who we lived with when I was growing up, was one and would be on guard outside Buckingham Palace and the then King, George V, would come out and chat to him.

I have to say I do blub each time I hear God Save the King, it sounds so strange. 😢 

I can't match this with my day.  At least its quite sunny today, yesterday I put my washing out and it got poured on so trying again today. Still waiting for OH to get the tumble drier mended. 

I couldn't get going this morning. I hardly did anything yesterday but watch the proceedings on TV. We did take Purdey for her annual jab yesterday afternoon, Toppy and Bunty's turn next week. It will be the last time I see our lovely vet, I've got her two gifts from us and the pets. 

Hope everyone's day goes OK, everything seems so surreal at the moment, like we're in limbo.


----------



## lymorelynn

Good afternoon 😌
We should have been going to a get together with Mr. L's side of the family but he doesn't really like going and made the excuse that Lolita's kittens are due soon (next weekend) and he didn't want me to leave her all day. He could have gone on his own but hates driving especially long journeys. His daughter offered to take him but he doesn't want to go without me and round we go to he doesn't want me to leave Lolita. He was just looking for an excuse 🙄
Yesterday my youngest son sent me a video clip of the gun salute from the Tower. He isn't a royalist in any way but happened to be working nearby and was on his lunch break. 
Hope everyone has a good weekend.


----------



## Minuscule

I also watched the Accession Ceremony, it's a moment of history and really interesting for me to learn a bit more how it works.

I was meant to cook a lentil curry before my mum's back from work, but I didn't expect her to be home at 12! So I had to rush, we ate a bit before 1pm as it's the time she normally comes back. But in the end I made it and it was yummy!


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> Good morning. I'm also watching the Accession ceremony, I love British history, its all so interesting and wonderful to see it in the making. How lucky we are. Well done to Penny Mordant, what a job to have a few days after you come to office in the new Government. I loved it when King Charles told them to remove the inkwells by waving his hand as if he was saying 'for goodness sake, get rid of these'.
> 
> I'm a great fan of the Coldstream Guards as my Grandad, who we lived with when I was growing up, was one and would be on guard outside Buckingham Palace and the then King, George V, would come out and chat to him.
> 
> I have to say I do blub each time I hear God Save the King, it sounds so strange. 😢
> 
> I can't match this with my day.  At least its quite sunny today, yesterday I put my washing out and it got poured on so trying again today. Still waiting for OH to get the tumble drier mended.
> 
> I couldn't get going this morning. I hardly did anything yesterday but watch the proceedings on TV. We did take Purdey for her annual jab yesterday afternoon, Toppy and Bunty's turn next week. It will be the last time I see our lovely vet, I've got her two gifts from us and the pets.
> 
> Hope everyone's day goes OK, everything seems so surreal at the moment, like we're in limbo.


Limbo. Yes, that's exactly how it feels.


----------



## Charity

Have been watching the Royals at Balmoral driving to a church service then walking home near the crowds and looking at all the flowers. It's Ann and her husband, Andrew, Edward and Sophie and some of the grandchildren and great children. Zara was visibly upset. Then they went inside the gates and all turned and waved at the crowd, it was lovely. So many poignant moments.


----------



## huckybuck

Charity said:


> Have been watching the Royals at Balmoral driving to a church service then walking home near the crowds and looking at all the flowers. It's Ann and her husband, Andrew, Edward and Sophie and some of the grandchildren and great children. Zara was visibly upset. Then they went inside the gates and all turned and waved at the crowd, it was lovely. So many poignant moments.


I saw it too. I thought Sophie had been crying as well and then Eugenie wiped a few tears. I am so glad they were able to see the out pouring of love for the Queen and hope it brings them some comfort.


----------



## Willow_Warren

Just as I thought I was having a decent night sleep the little tabby one had a bout of sickness and diarrhoea.

something woke me at 2.22, but I didn’t know what bit Andre wasn’t on the bed which was strange! Heard the litter tray being used (again odd for that time of the morning). Then the noise of vomiting…

the Main bit of vomit looked like a fur ball, do fur balls cause diarrhoea? I’ve not known it to before but this is only Andre’s second fur ball that I know of…

of course as I was up and about Andre wanted to go out and Lola thought it was breakfast time. Although just this second Andre had hopped on the bed for cuddles stokes and purrs. I’m going to try and get a couple more hours sleep but not holding I out much hope.

also looks like the forum has been hit by spam!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh dear what a rude awakening @Willow_Warren hope your boy is okay. Not long after we got Oscar (I think maybe the April time) he had a poorly tummy. It didn’t settle so we took him to the Vet who asked if he’d had a hairball, as it was common to have diarrhoea with one. He hadn’t but I think it was the next day that he did. So from an anecdotal POV, yes, I think there’s a link. I guess physiologically it would make sense.

Hope you dozed back off. Have a chilled day if you can.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Morning from a sunny, lightly breezy seaside.

Husband did a lot of garden work yesterday, I did some weeding and pruning. Still got more to do (as always!) but it looks so much better. Went to pals for a drink and kebab last night as her husband was meant to be out drinking all day/night but he came home sloshed at 7pm! So we were home by 10pm 

The small furry boy had another reasonable day yesterday, which is good. A bit more of a battle yesterday but when we got home last night, he’d actually eaten something! Blimey. He didn’t come in until gone 6am this morning (I’d woken before then anyway), the darker mornings are definitely helping - so whilst I don’t particularly like it that summer is going, a sleep past 4am is most welcome!

Not sure of plans today. Was going to go for a longer run but I don’t know yet. My legs feel like someone has filled them with concrete. I sometimes forget that I’m 50 - and then my creaky body reminds me.

Right. Up and at ‘em! Have a lovely Sunday everyone.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Good Morning  
Sunny with an autumnal nip in the air this morning.

Slept reasonably well with Lily hugging the bottom of the bed until I went to turn over and then she jumped down and went to my armchair ! Like you @Mrs Funkin no real plans for today beyond the usual housework tasks - really should try and get out for a walk at least

You might remember that I posted earlier about cat sitting for my neighbour for her boy, Rooney ? Sadly I got a text last night to say that he had to be put to sleep yesterday  I don't know the full details as all she has said is that he suddenly lost the use of his back legs and they rushed him to the vet. He was a healthy active boy and I can only think of two things - either he'd been hit a glancing blow by a car which damaged his spine (he did like crossing the road to visit another local cat), or it was a blood clot. RIP Rooney we'll miss seeing you on patrol.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh no @Bertie'sMum  Poor Rooney, you said he was such an easy boy to cat sit for as well  saddle thrombosis sounds likely, poor little one. Run free Rooney. Patrol the Bridge for all those pesky mice.


----------



## GingerNinja

Morning. 

Poor Andre, I've not known furballs to cause a runny tum but it could do it the fur was coming out the other end . I hope that you got some more sleep @Willow_Warren

That's sad @Bertie'sMum , rip Rooney xx 

I slept a lot better. A combination of red wine and CBD oil. I'm going to try and remember to take it everyday as you have to to get the best effect.

It's really misty here but forecast to be nice later so I'll try and get out in the garden this afternoon 😊
I've got to dye my hair this morning after I've changed the bed sheets (sorry Ginkgo you've got to move!) then will make my soup for the week.

Have a good Sunday xx


----------



## Willow_Warren

I did manage to get some light sleep with random nut so nice dreams. 

Well Andre seems a little quiet (but I could be over observing him). He’s eaten his breakfast (treated him to some applaws… but took all of 10 seconds to consume) and he’s gone outside. 

Cleaned out the litter tray only to find a huge spider in it  not easy using the cup and card method in there! But it’s now outside!! That’s a 10l pot he’s in the edge of 









the sheets are in the washing machine, I’ve weighed out the ingredients for cookies, looks like the sun is just breaking through (was foggy earlier). And I going to have to stop to tuck into my breakfast








(I got a whole bag of these for free, the kind you buy raw but take 30 mins in the oven straight from the freezer so goodness knows how much they cost in electricity esp as I’m putting just the one in).

H x


----------



## huckybuck

Morning all. 
Dreadful night due to not so Little H deciding to sleep with me ALL night! Except he doesn’t sleep. He moves around every 10 minutes!!!!

Just settling down to watch Her Majesty’s coffin leave Balmoral. It looks a beautiful day so I hope everyone comes out to pay their respects. 

Such a sad sad day again.


----------



## Willow_Warren

I too am watching the procession, beautiful scenery to be travelling through.


----------



## Charity

Good morning. Just a quick visit as watching the procession. How sad watching Her Majesty leave the home she loved so much for the last time. I've been to the area around Balmoral and to the little church where she went and its beautiful. It's a long journey, 175 miles. I'm glad the sun is shining for her and so many people have come out to say goodbye. A very difficult day for the family.

Shan't be doing much else but watching TV today..

@Bertie'sMum, that's very sad about Rooney, I'm sure you will miss him too.

@Willow_Warren , sorry you're day's not started well. Thanks for the creepy crawlie pic. 😬


----------



## Ali71

Just made it to morning call... good sleep then Suki woke me at 5.30 with a puke alarm (hairball). (I feel your pain @Willow_Warren). He's eaten again this morning which is a good sign. Round to parents this morning for bacon roll and a catch up before they go on hols, gelled mum's nails for her too.

It was really misty and murky this morning but the sun is well and truly through now.
I have just discovered I love millionaire's shortbread...I'm trying to gain a bit more weight but it will be easy at this rate. 
I'm going out for an hour on the bike now to justify the rest of the day in front of the TV catching up with coverage.

@Bertie'sMum I'm so sorry to hear about Rooney, what a shock for you xx Rest in peace sweet boy.
So much sadness at the moment xx


----------



## urbantigers

Good morning! I have to admit I’ve just got up and am waiting for the coffee machine to warm up. 

sorry to hear about your neighbour’s cat @Bertie'sMum sounds a bit like what happened to my Magpie. He was a healthy 8 year old when he lost the use of his back legs (and then his front legs). He had a blood clot in the neck.

I haven’t done much this weekend other than sleep and watch tv. I did go to Dunham Massey yesterday afternoon for a couple of hours to get some fresh air and to get out. It has been fascinating watching all the accession stuff hasn’t it? I love all the history and pageantry we have on these sort of occasions and of course none of us have witnessed this before. I’m currently watching the coffin leaving balmoral. I love Balmoral, and Scotland in general. I was born in Scotland so consider myself a little bit Scottish!

my task for today is to put together the cat carrier I bought on impulse the other day and which was delivered yesterday. It’s a catit cabrio one. I already have one and like it so have been intending to get another for a while but couldn’t find one the right colour at the right price. I hate the second carrier I have so will get rid of that one. But putting it together for the first time is a bit complicated. I seem to recall the other one being a bit tricky to assemble. Please tell me I’m not the only one who likes to match the colour of the carrier to the cat


----------



## urbantigers

Fiinally, after several hours and one YouTube video later, I’ve managed to put the carrier together. Really, should it be that hard to assemble a cat carrier? 











I’d have liked it to be exactly the same as the other one with just the turquoise around the door rim, and white on the top, but they’ve changed the design since I bought the other one and I don’t think that colour combo is available. However, I like it. 



















Sorry I couldn’t get the boys to pose in them! Technically, the orange one is Mosi’s and the turquoise one is Kito’s, but Mosi will be christening the turquoise one when he goes to the vet in 3 weeks as Kito has just been.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

I had one similar to your's @urbantigers but it kept coming apart when I loaded the cat in it  
Had to get rid of it and revert back to my faithful wire top loading one which has done sterling duty for 5 cats now


----------



## Willow_Warren

It’s Monday… and here we go again!

i can hear Lola in the windowsill having a wash and Andre is curled up in a ball next to me!


----------



## urbantigers

I do have the 2 like that @Bertie'sMum and haven’t had any problems with the other one so hopefully won’t have any issues with the new one. It was a bit of an impulse buy and I did think afterwards that it was a bit rash and I would have done better to save the money. I like it and the fact that I have 2 the same now, but I only need 2 carriers when I take them both to the cattery, and currently I have no holidays planned and Mosi is almost 17…. I may not get a lot of use out of a 2nd carrier and I could have made do with the other spare one even though I don’t like it. Still, I like the new one so kind of pleased I bought it.

Another Monday morning but at least next Monday I will be able to have a lie in with it being a bank holiday. I didn’t sleep well last night and woke about 3.45 and never really got back to sleep. Kito started a little bit at 5.35 which is late by his normal standards but a bit earlier than he’s been starting up lately. But it was brief and then he was quiet. Mosi came for a cuddle but then went into the other room so I knew they’d be having a mutual groom as they always do that when they’ve been apart for a while. I got up at 5.40 before anybody got the chance to make more noise and Kito was up and about on the kitchen counters but being quiet. Yesterday it was 6am before I was woken and it was Mosi not Kito! I did go to bed very late on Saturday night but that doesn’t usually make a difference. Well done Kito - keep it up.

Another boring day but at least I dont have nasty task hanging over me. I hope. I did have to email someone asking them to approve something so theoretically there could be some come back there but I hope not. At least I have hopefully messed this up so much I won’t be asked to do any more!

Hope everyone has a good day. I’ll admit I still feel a bit despondent about the Queen‘s death.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Good Morning  
I think it's going to be a strange week - personally I feel in "limbo" and expect I will feel this way until after HM's funeral next week. It reminds me of the period after my Mum passed away and the waiting for her funeral. Even the weather is "absent" as in it looks like it's going to be neither one thing or the other this week - some sun, some rain and coler than of late.

Was up at 5am this morning and Lily didn't come to find me demanding breakfast until 5.30 so was able to have my first cup of tea in peace ! Got some Amazon deliveries due this week and, hopefully the car will finally be fixed on Wednesday; also I must hand in my repeat prescription request today or tomorrow and not forget to post my sister's birthday card (although I may hand deliver that if it looks like the postmen are still on strike). I would have liked to go to see HM's laying in state but don't think I'll be able to stand in line for as long as it will take (some people ended up queuing for 24 hours when the Queen Mother was lying in state).


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Morning, quite sunny here with a gentle breeze. Small boy did well again yesterday but this morning is currently a touch non plussed with his Lily’s…we shall see. I was hopeless doing his meds this morning, I think it’s because I’ve finally stopped biting my thumb nails and I used to sort of assist his tablets down with my thumb. 

My new vampire bite has been burning all night, I had to get my second pillow to sleep on as at one point I couldn’t breathe I felt so snotty.

Wr think we are going to go up to town on Wednesday for the procession of The Queen’s coffin on the gun carriage (though they’ve issued the guidance and it doesn’t sound like the whole route can be lined, only certain points will have viewing, which is worrying me), which means today will be extra busy. So to that end, I’d best get going.

Have a great day everyone  I still feel glum too @urbantigers and I really don’t want to go back to work tomorrow.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

@Bertie'sMum the post strikes have been called off until the end of the month BM, so post away!


----------



## GingerNinja

Good morning.

Goodness it's not even 7:30 and I'm tired! I'm hoping this week will be better at work and I am going to try very hard not to work late. I need to wind down and eat earlier as I think this has something to do with my sleep. Worth a try!
My anxiety is really bad too but I think my darling son has something to do with that  not sure how I can love him with my whole being, but also want to throttle him at the same time 😂

It's going to be quite warm here and nighttime lows of 17-19... what's going on?! The daytime temp will be lower than that at the end of the week.

Have a good day x


----------



## Cully

Monday again. I must get back to some semblance of normality to shake off the dust which has settled on me these last few days.
Scared to check my bank as I have no idea what my energy DD will be today. 
Must go get bread, and cat food as Moo says there is only horrible stuff left in her tuck box.
Lots of posts while I've been AWOL which would take all day to reply to, but I promise, I've read them all.
So sorry for those who have had personal bad news and my thoughts are with you.

@Mrs Funkin , I'm sure I heard that the lying in state will be a very long queue paying their respects, so be prepared if you are going up there.
Also definitely no cameras allowed inside.
I'm sure all the details will be given out soon.

Hope everyone back to work this week has a stress free time.


----------



## Minuscule

Good morning,

Another week starting, I am "enjoying" my last days off as it's getting closer and closer to October! Then it'll be a busy year with pretty much no days off (even Christmas and New Year's day are on a Sunday this year and we don't get it back here in France). Trying to relax but I struggle a lot!

I am not even sure how to enjoy this time, I'm not doing much of my days. 

Hope everyone is ok and have a good start of the week!


----------



## Charity

Good morning. Didn't get to sleep last night until 1.30  though having been a bad sleeper all my life, I feel worse if I actually sleep too much than if I don't get enough.

Have a friend coming to visit today who we haven't seen since last December though we keep in touch frequently by e-mail. She is cat mad too and has looked after all my cats for me for about 20 years when I have been on holidays etc.

It's hard to shake off this cloud of sadness at the moment yet there is so much love around which makes a nice change. Poor King Charles has so much to do today, he hasn't time to breathe. I see Prince Andrew and Sarah are taking the Queen's dogs which is nice. @Mrs Funkin, they have said this morning that the queue to pay respects to the Queen may be for as long as 30 hours! I couldn't even stand there for two. 😟 Her sons will be taking part in the vigil around the coffin. Some of us saw this when the Queen Mother died, its very touching.

I've got to cancel my hair appt which is next Monday and our decorator was due to start so he won't be coming either until Tuesday.

Hope everyone has a nice day and the sun shines on you. xx


----------



## huckybuck

Morning all.
Well my week is going to be spent working it around the important events happening with the Queen as I simply don’t want to miss anything. I am lucky as there isn’t much that can’t be changed or moved and I feel it’s respectful to do that for her - she did so much for us.

I am also binge watching The Crown on Netflix (never seen it) gosh it’s fascinating.

Not sure how I am going to get anything done today as it’s already starting with the ceremony for parliament!!!!

Hope everyone is ok.


----------



## Ali71

Good Morning
I am late to parade today, all out of bonk as I am working from home. So after a poor sleep I had a slow start, pottering about doing all the jobs I should have done over the weekend but didn't. I'm another in limbo, things seem so strange. I know life does go on and I'm sure our dear Queen would be as much "business as usual" in her no nonsense way. I think she would be so touched looking down and seeing the events unfold, and the kindness and sentiment that is all around.

I never made my bike ride yesterday, I got a call bringing some very sad news about a family friend that is now on end of life care. I knew she was ill, but thought she may have more time as she has rallied before. She's only in her mid 50s so not much older than me. There is just so much sadness at the moment.

@GingerNinja sorry to hear you are feeling extra anxious at the moment, hugs to you x
@Charity I hope you enjoy your catch up with your friend...we all need something nice to look forward to x
@Cully lovely to see you 
@Mrs Funkin sorry to hear you have another bite  

Hug your loved ones a little tighter, if the cats will let you then even better. xx


----------



## sussexrob

Hey All

Currently at work, just had notification we are off on the 19th (as we expected)

Turning 48 in 2 months and very sore from 3 days in a row of Hiit at PureGym... I think I was the oldest one in there over the weekend 

To be in your 20s again eh...

Hope everyone has a good week as much as we have sadness for Her Majesty x


----------



## ewelsh

Wonderful service in St Giles Edinburgh


----------



## huckybuck

It was so beautiful. And the hymns and readings so familiar to most people too. 

Seeing the crown was breath taking.


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Cant believe people are queuing in London already - nutters!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

My pal in the Met told me the same thing earlier BBC.


----------



## Charity

Watching the vigil, so moving.


----------



## SbanR

BarneyBobCat said:


> Cant believe people are queuing in London already - nutters!


On the coverage they interviewed a few of those nutters😄
The police have said not to bring any chairs, so they can't even sit down. Wonder how they're going to survive.
And what about food and toilet facilities????


----------



## huckybuck

I am one of the nutters contemplating it lol


----------



## SbanR

huckybuck said:


> I am one of the nutters contemplating it lol


So will you send OH off to get refreshments and hold your place in the queue while you seek a toilet?  😄


----------



## Ali71

Good Morning
Back to gym and work today, had enough being at home! Housework caught up on, chores done and dinner prepped…I treated myself to a new Crockpot yesterday so we shall see what this baby can do.

hope you all had a restful night and that Tuesday is a positive day x


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Morning, still pretty dark here. Looks a bit breezy too. 

I have a Crockpot @Ali71 I think we only got that rather than another Morphy Richards as it was on offer. It’s doing me well though.

Small boy didn’t have such a good day yesterday but caught up a fair bit by the end. I must confess I love summer but it’s nice not being woken before 4am by the meowing. Not sure if he ate anything overnight, I’ll check the cameras in a minute.

So work today. I can’t tell you how much I don’t want to go! On the plus side I made dinner for tonight yesterday - and also for tomorrow in case we do our trip to town. I think we probably will. You’ll be glad to know @SbanR thst if we manage to get into one of the viewing areas, they will have toilets apparently. Which makes me think there might be some kind of bleacher/bench seating. I dunno. I just feel like I have to try.

Right, must drink my coffee and get ready for a full day of brain power! Not done that in a while!

Have a good day everyone. Give those you love an extra squeeze xx


----------



## Willow_Warren

Time to get up (well it was probably time to get up a while ago).

the company I work for is still deciding whether to honour the bank holiday on Monday (I doubt they can stop production for a whole day to be honest but it would be interesting to know what they are at least trying to achieve).

Pretty much drowning under work but in that situation where you don’t have time to train someone or even explain how to do it someone else has been of the resources was made available!

think I’m gonna try and take the 1st week in October off… just need to check diary! I’ve got 20 days to use before the end of March (we don’t get much holiday, just the legal minimum).


----------



## Willow_Warren

Mrs Funkin said:


> Have a good day everyone. Give those you love an extra squeeze xx


 Lola doesn’t like a squeeze so I’m off to find Andre


----------



## urbantigers

Morning. Another rubbish night and the boys are both in the sin bin. I woke just after 2am then again about 4.30. Mosi was a pest running around and meowing. Kito joined the party at 4.50. I gave up by 5.10 and got up. I took the opportunity to strip the bed and even managed to put the new sheet on the bottom. Felt like I’d ran a marathon after that but at least I only have the duvet cover to contend with later. Hopefully my neighbour will hang the washing out for me later as its supposed to be a nice day today. I hope so as it rained non stop yesterday.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Good Morning 
Grey and dull here this morning - rain expected later so glad I got my laundry done and dried yesterday.

I'm expecting various deliveries from Amazon over the next couple of days one is coming via Royal Mail who can't seem to make up their mind when they will deliver ! An email from them this morning says today but when I track the package via the link in the email it says tomorrow  Going to have to resort to the usual notice pinned to my front door "if I'm not in please leave package................".

Only food shopping today and the ironing resulting from yesterday's wash and then I expect I'll be glued to the TV catching up on the preparations for Monday. I am so concerned about King Charles and Queen Camilla during all this - apart from not having any time or space to grieve, they are no spring chickens and must be exhausted from all the travelling and state ceremonies. Watching them in Edinburgh yesterday I thought how tired they both looked and suspect that both were wishing they could be somewhere quiet with a cup of tea and their feet up.

For those contemplating coming to London for the Queen's Lying In State I hope that you can make it and that you don't have to queue for hours; I'll also pray that the rain forecast for today and tomorrow in London holds off.


----------



## GingerNinja

Morning all. I feel like I slept okay but had weird dreams all night, so not that restful! It was very warm in the night.

Nothing but work happening today so must crack on.

@Mrs Funkin I can't wait for cooler weather and cardigans 

Neither of my cats like a squeeze but I give Luna one occasionally anyway, Ginkgo is too strong and wriggly! I hope you have a better day @Willow_Warren , I've got lots of holiday to use up too.

Good luck with duvet later @urbantigers , I always struggle 

Have a good day everyone x


----------



## ewelsh

Morning all, crisp morning here, our morning walks are fast 😂 

I am packing ready for my holiday Friday, I havent been anywhere for a long time due to covid. Just hoping my gang dont kill off the new pet/house sitter!!


Have a lovely day everyone x


----------



## huckybuck

Morning all. 
Well after another day of telly yesterday I have to drag myself away today for physio. My lovely physio is back thank goodness. I’ve coped ok but gosh I know I need to see her. 

I should be back to see the Her Majesty being moved and flown back to London later. Not sure what to do as we don’t live all that far from Northolt so vaguely contemplating trying to get there. Only thing is it’s a bit of a dodgy area in terms of safety at night and it will be getting dark. Mr HB won’t be back from the golf club in time so if I do it I’m on my own. I’ll see. 

I’d like to go to London and my neighbour would too but she’s away until Friday night. We are going to see what it’s looking like with the queues etc then make the decision. If we go it will prob be during the night/early morning but neither of us wants to queue for hours and hours so we’ll make up our mind once we get an idea of what it’s like. 

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## SbanR

Morning all.
Well, I've spent too much time on my bum these last few days, eyes glued to the telly.
It's a cold bright morning so will go out into the garden in a short while. More tidying up!

@Mrs Funkin as I'm on diuretics, the availability of toilet facilities are always uppermost in my mind😬
There'll be long queues for those on Wednesday I bet.😄

@Ali71 I have one of the early models. It was given me by a friend who found it too small. Its done stirling service for years and years


----------



## huckybuck

ewelsh said:


> Morning all, crisp morning here, our morning walks are fast 😂
> 
> I am packing ready for my holiday Friday, I havent been anywhere for a long time due to covid. Just hoping my gang dont kill off the new pet/house sitter!!
> 
> 
> Have a lovely day everyone x


Ooh are you going anywhere nice @ewelsh ?


----------



## ewelsh

huckybuck said:


> Ooh are you going anywhere nice @ewelsh ?




Just meeting my husband in Dubai for 10 days @huckybuck trouble is its very humid there right now 🤨


----------



## Charity

Good morning on a gloomy, rainy day. Thankfully, I was out early with Purdey before it started.
Actually slept well last night. 
Had a nice afternoon yesterday with my friend. She brought me a beautiful pot of cyclamen. Can't believe we've known each other for nearly 40 years.










Am on my own this morning so I can catch up with a few things if I can tear myself away from the TV. I look forward to the late Queen coming home this evening. I think things will be even more emotional when she gets here.

Got a cat food delivery and that's the excitement of my day. 

Hope those working have a good day and, if you are not, have an uncomplicated day xx


----------



## Charity

huckybuck said:


> Morning all.
> Well after another day of telly yesterday I have to drag myself away today for physio. My lovely physio is back thank goodness. I’ve coped ok but gosh I know I need to see her.
> 
> I should be back to see the Her Majesty being moved and flown back to London later. Not sure what to do as we don’t live all that far from Northolt so vaguely contemplating trying to get there. Only thing is it’s a bit of a dodgy area in terms of safety at night and it will be getting dark. Mr HB won’t be back from the golf club in time so if I do it I’m on my own. I’ll see.
> 
> I’d like to go to London and my neighbour would too but she’s away until Friday night. We are going to see what it’s looking like with the queues etc then make the decision. If we go it will prob be during the night/early morning but neither of us wants to queue for hours and hours so we’ll make up our mind once we get an idea of what it’s like.
> 
> Have a good day everyone.


@huckybuck, wouldn't it be nice to go to London to be part of the atmosphere and go and see those beautiful flowers in Green Park, even if you decided not to join the queues to see the late Queen. I would love to go but I know I couldn't walk about for hours, in those crowds as well. I don't think the filing passed the coffin will be as nice as it is in Edinburgh where only a few seem to be going in at a time so there is lots of room. With the numbers in London, there will have to be a lot more filing passed at one time.


----------



## Ali71

I think if you are feeling compelled to go then it would be a shame not to.. I think if I lived near enough I would, with the realistic view being if the queues are ridiculous then I'd be happy walking and seeing the floral tributes as @Charity says. Good luck with the physio @huckybuck

@SbanR that's brilliant. I've had my existing slow cooker for about 10 years but it has an aluminium pot which you can put directly on the hob to brown meat etc. I haven't done that for years, I use a separate pan. With it being aluminium the surface wears away so we are on about the 5th reincarnation of the inner pot... so it's a bit like Trigger's broom . This Crockpot is heavy as anything, but it will be much easier to clean after use. I'm hoping it gives me many years service too!

@Charity I think it's lovely you have friends from way back, and that's a gorgeous gift. I am still in touch with school friends and kids from the 70s, we often laugh about "the good old days" of 80s fashions haha.

@ewelsh have a brilliant time! I'm sure the Motley crew will be impeccably behaved. Don't forget your frizz ease and hat


----------



## ewelsh

I must say Princess Ann has been ridiculously loyal and has stayed with the queen throughout, it must all be so emotionally tiring.





@Ali71 you have more faith in my girls than I do 😂 I am not worried about frizzy hair, panda eyes is more likely 😂 I have my 50+ ready. X


----------



## huckybuck

Ooh @ewelsh once you are there it will be nice if you can handle the humidity. Hopefully you can have a chance to relax. Are you staying in a hotel (which one?)

I hope you have some cat tee shirts packed as they have missed those for a few years lol!

ETA Just read about your ear drum on Buffie’s thread. How do you cope flying with that. I damaged mine flying and at the time it was the most painful experience..thankfully mine knitted together again eventually which is quite unusual but I have to be really careful not to fly with a cold etc


----------



## Minuscule

Good afternoon,

I woke up and went to the hairdresser this morning, I'm not sure I like my haircut but I know I'll get used to it very soon. It was nice to go out and chat with someone, she's a very nice woman and I always have a good chat with her (I always used to hate talking with hairdressers but she's the exception).

Then I went to buy a jar of tahini to the organic shop, I'm gonna make some houmous this afternoon.

Still waiting for my contract, when I called on Friday she said she'll sort it out by Monday (yesterday) but still nothing. I can't really chase again or it'll look like harassement.

Sorry I always feel that my messages are so negative. I am having a difficult time with my mental health, I have generalised anxiety as well as an OCD and phobias, which make my life impossible. Today again, my mum has been invited to travel and living with them, it's the kind of thing that triggers my anxiety. There's been many things like that happening and every single one is difficult for me to deal with, they have planned a lot of things and I feel submerged. At the same time, I feel like I'm a burden to everyone around me and I feel very guilty about it... I'm here living in their house and being triggered by things that they do, decisions they take, it is too much for me but I'm telling myself they already put up with me so I should just adapt. But it's been pilling up so much that I'm on the edge.

I've been listening to some Linkin Park songs because they helped me a year and a half ago when I had a difficult time, it's a band I don't listen to much but I used to listen when I was about 13. I only realised a few years ago that some of the lyrics "speak" to me like no other lyrics... The lyrics of the song "Heavy" in particular:

"I don't like my mind right now
Stacking up problems that are so unnecessary
Wish that I could slow things down
I wanna let go, but there's comfort in the panic
And I drive myself crazy
Thinking everything's about me
Yeah, I drive myself crazy
'Cause I can't escape the gravity
I'm holding on
Why is everything so heavy?
Holding on
To so much more than I can carry".

Hope you're having a better day than I have and I am sorry for being a pain


----------



## Cully

Too embarrassed to even pretend at a Good Morning. I couldn't sleep last night. Woke at 1.30 and just couldn't get comfortable so made a cuppa and watched tv till Moo got me up.
What a pity The Queen has to fly back home instead of traveling by rail. Apparently a carriage had already been prepared with, don't know what it's called, a turntable(?) so the casket could be easily moved on arrival. I do understand the problems with security on such a long journey but feel sorry for all those people between Edinburgh and London who would have lined the route to pay their respects and maybe not needed to go to London.
@Charity , that's a lovely plant and pot from your friend. Bet you had loads to catch up on. Hope the food arrival is to their liking😺

@huckybuck ,enjoy your break, it sounds as though you're ready for it. Hope your lovely physio works wonders for you.
I'm sure the gang will be fine. They're probably already making plans to make the sitters life 'interesting'.

@urbantigers ,good luck with the bed making. I also struggle with duvet covers. To the point I even started to wash the duvet with the cover on. So much easier if you can just throw it in the dryer. I haven't got mine out from summer storage yet, I never thought about it till you said.😫

@Ali71 , that looks a nice crockpot. I wouldn't be without mine although I do find it rather heavy as it has to live in the cupboard now to make room for my air fryer. I'm finding the fryer really useful now I'm getting used to it, but the crockpot is used quite often, especially in colder months. I shall be using it at the weekend to make a chilli.
Hope you have find it useful.
@ewelsh , hope you have a good time and don't forget the post cards









Hope you all have a nice rest of the day, whatever you're doing. I'm very tempted to crawl back to bed😴.


----------



## ewelsh

huckybuck said:


> Ooh @ewelsh once you are there it will be nice if you can handle the humidity. Hopefully you can have a chance to relax. Are you staying in a hotel (which one?)
> 
> I hope you have some cat tee shirts packed as they have missed those for a few years lol!
> 
> ETA Just read about your ear drum on Buffie’s thread. How do you cope flying with that. I damaged mine flying and at the time it was the most painful experience..thankfully mine knitted together again eventually which is quite unusual but I have to be really careful not to fly with a cold etc



No hotel @huckybuck we have a new apartment, marina area, I’m sure you know the area, lots of afreco dining, yum yum, husband has been decorating and furnishing it, but it still looks like a bachelor pad, so I will enjoy adding a few Emma touches, lots of pink, chintz and cats, husband will be delighted 😂 I dont have cat T shirts so I will try buy some out there to remind them of you 😉


Flying absolutely kills me tbh, its that 18 mins before landing that hurts the most and if they have to circle thats just kills me off and I want to go and punch the captain 😂 I have been doing nose drops for the past week to keep the tubes clear then I take pain killers 1 hour before descending which takes the edge off, I end up having nose bleeds too which is often embarrassing, the poor air hostesses are so sweet. Once I am on the ground I am ok again so it doesn’t last forever. The odd thing is I never have trouble landing back in the UK its only ever at the destination! Do you know why this is so?


----------



## huckybuck

Oh I hope you have a nice time @ewelsh and Mr E waits on you hand and foot while you are there…we’ll it is your holiday!!!!

I was going to suggest a decongestant spray 30 mins prior to landing - it’s the only thing that stops me panicking.

I don’t know why it would be easier coming into the UK (that’s an odd one) there are differences how many feet above SL you are (Nairobi is quite high so had less of an issue there lol) but the UK is low. 

I just wonder if due to the volume of A/C it’s a slower descent (which should make it slightly easier) but then Dubai is so busy that the same should be said for there too. 

I hope you don’t get any go around though I can imagine that would be awful.


----------



## ewelsh

Thank you, I’m sure we will have a good time, lots of party’s to attend.

Have a word with the Captain for me please 😉 I will blame you if I go rushing round turning on the A/C 😂 fingers crossed I will be ok x


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Look at the little thing husband did on our end of hallway window - cute huh?










Obviously difficult to take a photo of but hopefully you get the gist.


----------



## huckybuck

Mrs Funkin said:


> Look at the little thing husband did on our end of hallway window - cute huh?
> 
> View attachment 577313
> 
> 
> Obviously difficult to take a photo of but hopefully you get the gist.


Oh that’s just lovely Mrs F. It’s made me want to cry. Did he do that all himself? He’s so clever!!


----------



## Minuscule

Very nice!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

huckybuck said:


> Oh that’s just lovely Mrs F. It’s made me want to cry. Did he do that all himself? He’s so clever!!


He kept saying about wanting a chalk pen, I couldn’t figure why he so desperately wanted it, now I know. He printed out the pictures and you trace them through the window. It’s really sweet


----------



## huckybuck

Mrs Funkin said:


> He kept saying about wanting a chalk pen, I couldn’t figure why he so desperately wanted it, now I know. He printed out the pictures and you trace them through the window. It’s really sweet


Ooh I have a chalk pen….


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Good morning, we are obviously awake before the alarm. Thank goodness the maps for the procession and viewing have all been uploaded overnight.

Small boy did very well yesterday, so we don’t feel so bad about today. We shall put out food for him and hope he eats something after his breakfast in a few minutes. If we have some upstairs and some downstairs you never know. He is never here for more than a few hours without someone, so perhaps he’ll miss us today 

We are leaving at 4am, going to east Croydon, then the train to Victoria. It looks like there are viewing areas all along the route, we have the entrance maps, you get in a queue and get a wristband I believe, then go from there. There are toilets and things but I’m not sure how it will work. I’m unbelievably anxious about it. It feels worse than going to the airport!

Right. Up and at ‘em. Do something you love today if you can xx


----------



## urbantigers

Ooh good luck @Mrs Funkin


----------



## Mrs Funkin

We are here, it’s very disorganised - all the “viewing area queues” and “entrances will be open at 11am” but it’s a free for all.

We are on Horse Guards Rd, just off The Mall, just before they will turn left into Horse Guards Parade.


----------



## Charity

Mrs Funkin said:


> We are here, it’s very disorganised - all the “viewing area queues” and “entrances will be open at 11am” but it’s a free for all.
> 
> We are on Horse Guards Rd, just off The Mall, just before they will turn left into Horse Guards Parade.
> 
> View attachment 577316


Well done @Mrs Funkin and Mr F, we all now have our very own personal reporter . I can't say enjoy your day as I know some of it will be upsetting but hope it all goes well.


----------



## Charity

Good morning. It's very gloomy and raining here. I do hope the weather will be better in London. It's hard to be thinking of anything else at the moment. 

I have to rush as my OH's having his car serviced so I have to pick him up around 8.30 from the garage. Could do without that as have a dog walk before then. Might have to skip breakfast for a while. 

The rest of the day will be watching events unfold, I'm so glad the Queen is home. I believe Princes William and Harry, with King Charles, are walking behind the coffin today from what I've read. It's a 38 minute walk to Westminster Hall. I think next Tuesday, its really going to hit home that its the end of an era as there is so much going on at the moment and, until she is laid to rest, she is still here with us. 

I hope everyone has a good and peaceful day.


----------



## Jojomomo

Good morning all from a rather wet south coast! Hope you enjoy your day @Mrs Funkin and that it's not too tiring. I'm afraid I couldn't handle all the queuing so will not be making the journey myself. I haven't been able to see much of the royal TV coverage due to work but will watch the funeral on Monday. The hospital I work at is treating it as a usual bank holiday, my team's clinics have been cancelled as we don't think people will want to come in for an appointment anyway. 

Have a good day everyone 😊


----------



## Cully

Mrs Funkin said:


> We are here, it’s very disorganised - all the “viewing area queues” and “entrances will be open at 11am” but it’s a free for all.
> 
> We are on Horse Guards Rd, just off The Mall, just before they will turn left into Horse Guards Parade.
> 
> View attachment 577316


It does make it all seem so real having you actually there. When I'm watching TV today I shall keep a look out for you.
Fingers crossed it doesn't rain. Well, much!
Hope it all goes well for you.


----------



## Tigermoon

Good morning everyone, 

I slept really, really badly last night. In fact I ended up ordering a load of clothes at 2am!!! 

Annoyingly I've got a vet appointment right when the queen will be journeying to Westminster and as the Beeb didn't have the service of St Giles on iPlayer so we missed it, I am hoping that they'll have today's procession on so that I can watch it when we get home. @Mrs Funkin I hope you have a good day and that the rain holds off.

The vet appointment is for my oldest Persian who while she is eating and peeing about as usual just seems 'off'. Sometimes I look at her and she looks terribly old, but she's only 11. Her mouth is always wet and she occasionally gives a single dry retch. She is also giving a single wet sneeze and I just cannot keep her eyes clean which I've never had a problem with before. I'm hoping it's just her teeth and not something more serious like a growth in her throat or nasal area.


----------



## Cully

Good Morning all. Feeling a bit less sluggish this morning as I managed to get some sleep. I had such a painful back last night that I used my Shaitsu massager. I have to be careful with as it can be a bit brutal and have the opposite effect. It did the tick this time though.
Dull and rainy today, but I like it like this. At least the air feels more breathable.
Not much to do today apart from my Tesco delivery. No cat food and I'm down to my last box. Will have to make a trip into town soon.
@Tigermoon ,good luck with the vet. Hope it's something simple to sort out.

Have a good day everyone, whatever you're doing.


----------



## SbanR

Good morning all.
It's a beautiful sunny morning so I'll do a load of towels to put out on the line.
Good luck Mrs F. Hope the day isn't too stressful.
@Tigermoon your poor girl. Hope it's something minor and easily sorted.


----------



## ewelsh

Morning all


Awww @Tigermoon I hope vet visit goes well for your Persian and its nothing serious, 
could it be a big stuck fur ball? xxxx

@Mrs Funkin well done to you both for going today, xxxxxxxxx

@Charity good luck with all that rushing about xx

@Cully sorry about your back, be careful today especially with Tesco delivery x


I also have an appointment at 2.15 today 😧 so I will miss it all live, I am devastated as I have watched every second. 



Have as good a day as you can x


----------



## GingerNinja

Morning all.

ETA - last night there were some very loud owls - so loud I was unsure what animal it was outside my bedroom window. I recognised the usual owl sound but there were other strange noises. I have googled and it seems we have a family of tawny owls nearby who like to come and sit in the trees in my garden to keep me awake!

Another day at my desk. The trying to not work late has not been very successful this week.... I am so looking forward to my day off tomorrow!

Sunny with light cloud here right now, I think it will be the same all day. Really weird that it has been so warm at night, doesn't help with sleeping. I am really looking forward to Friday when it's supposed to be chilly with daytime temps considerably lower than the nighttime temps have been. I am ready for autumn 🍂

@Mrs Funkin I hope that the day goes as well as can be expected, are you staying up there until the viewing opens this evening? That's a very long day.

@Tigermoon I hope all goes well at the vet.

I hope everyone has a peaceful day x


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Good Morning 
Very "damp" here this morning as it rained most of the night and there's more to come today - at least the plants and lawn are looking happier !

All my Amazon parcels arrived yesterday although some were not due until the end of the week  Now just waiting for the garage to come and collect my car to fit the fan relay - dreading the bill and hoping nothing else goes wrong with it !!

@Mrs Funkin hope you don't get too wet today and get a good view of the cortege - we Brits really do "ceremonial" well don't we ? I shall be watching it all on TV from about 2pm whilst doing the ironing.

@Jojomomo and @Tigermoon as it's likely you won't get to see it live, could you not record today's events to watch later ?


----------



## huckybuck

Morning all - Oh @Mrs Funkin I am so pleased you got in ok and really hope you can get into a viewing area if you decide to try for one. I am also glad to see what you are wearing as I’ll be looking out for you.

@Tigermoon they didn’t show inside St Giles as I think it was private prayers so you didn’t miss anything. The service from St Anne’s in Belfast was covered and the loading and unloading on the plane was lovely if you didn’t see that part.

Obviously no plans today other than TV!!!!

Oscar (Nanny’s cat) has been cremated and is being dropped back to Aunty P today. They have been really lovely, personal and not expensive. I am so glad we found them.

Hope everyone gets to see the procession this afternoon.


----------



## Minuscule

Good morning,

I dropped my car to the garage this morning at 9am for it being serviced, it was ready at 10.30am, they were really quick. They asked me how I found the garage, I told them that I googled them and read all the good reviews... apparently it happens a lot! They checked one of my back tires as I can hear some noise sometimes, but they didn't see anything obvious. I hope I don't have to take it back for a more thorough check.

I then spent the morning trying to find some legal information about work contracts. Still waiting for it btw... I think I got the information I needed, although I should get it confirmed by the organisation in charge of my future company so it's more accurate advice.

I am exhausted, I couldn't sleep last night. I was googling contract stuff in the middle of the night. And then I add to get ready to drop the car.

Still need to take the vet appointment and probably chase for my contract, which I don't want to do...

@Mrs Funkin You are very brave! All this waiting, I'm not able to do this anymore. I'm glad you are able to be in London today!

@huckybuck Glad you found a good crematory. How did you chose which one to pick in the end?

Hope you have a good day, lots of rain here (and thunder this morning).


----------



## huckybuck

@Minuscule 

It was a bit of a risk - just googled and liked the website etc. when I called them to ask about the service they provided I got a good feeling about it. They sounded compassionate and personal and were happy to have a visit if I wanted etc. They have kept me updated at every point in the process. The words they used when they called me to say they had Oscar back with them were “he’s safe with us now”. Something so simple but very reassuring.

Apparently they’ve only been going since 2021 and it was on the death of their dog that they realised they wanted something more personal/respectful. I am very glad we found them.


----------



## Tigermoon

Typically one of my other cats has decided she needs the vet now  She's hopping in and out of the litter tray and not appearing to pass much. I've managed to book her in right after my other girl.



Bertie'sMum said:


> @Jojomomo and @Tigermoon as it's likely you won't get to see it live, could you not record today's events to watch later ?


Sadly no as we don't have any way of recording live TV now. 


huckybuck said:


> @Tigermoon they didn’t show inside St Giles as I think it was private prayers so you didn’t miss anything.


It was definitely televised. The Beeb doesn't always have everything it shows live available online, I think all HD broadcasts are not accessible which is incredibly annoying. The service is available in full on YouTube however so I'll watch it later as I can stream it via my TV. Hopefully I'll be able to get today's procession that easy as well if all else fails.


----------



## Minuscule

I took Ren's vet appointment (in two weeks) and I asked about Gabapentin, she asked me to weigh Ren because they have to make the pills done especially in the pharmacy. I hope they aren't huge pills as Ren is very suspicious of meds as well!

In other news, I received my contract! It's more hours than I hoped but at least it's there. I signed it and I have to send it back, it's becoming all real and scary!


----------



## Tigermoon

So after seeing our friendly vet the Persian is booked in for a dental and I expect that there will be extractions (I hope not as many as Frosty!), and the other girl I took does show some signs of inflammation of her bladder (not bacterial) so she has been given some Metacam to help deal with that. I will probably get her some Cystaid Plus as well as I've found that very good in the past. There was some good news about Frosty as a specialist has now seen his xrays and confirmed that his hips did not require any intervention other than pain relief. To top it off we got home just in time to watch the procession from Buckingham Palace to Westminster. I am feeling pretty pooped now though so I hope that I will sleep well tonight!


----------



## Charity

Tigermoon said:


> So after seeing our friendly vet the Persian is booked in for a dental and I expect that there will be extractions (I hope not as many as Frosty!), and the other girl I took does show some signs of inflammation of her bladder (not bacterial) so she has been given some Metacam to help deal with that. I will probably get her some Cystaid Plus as well as I've found that very good in the past. There was some good news about Frosty as a specialist has now seen his xrays and confirmed that his hips did not require any intervention other than pain relief. To top it off we got home just in time to watch the procession from Buckingham Palace to Westminster. I am feeling pretty pooped now though so I hope that I will sleep well tonight!


Good news about Frosty @Tigermoon, that's a relief. Sorry about the others but, hopefully, the dental will solve your Persian's problems.


----------



## ewelsh

Thats great news @Tigermoon x


----------



## Cully

ewelsh said:


> @Cully sorry about your back, be careful today especially with Tesco delivery x


My regular Tesco drivers and I have a routine which has worked for years.
They bring the crates to my door and transfer the items to my biggest shopping bags. I use my walking stick like a boat gaffe to drag bags into the kitchen. Job done.
I had to show a young newbie the routine today. He was very impressed 😁.
Sorry you had to miss the live procession on TV but hope you caught the highlights later.


----------



## Cully

Very early Good Morning folks. Been awake since 4 so just made a cuppa and opened the blinds for Misty to keep watch for early birds and/or foxes. That way she doesn't start nagging me too early.
I was going to order cat food yesterday but they didn't have everything I (Moo) need, so looks like I'm going into town today, after the egg man has been of course. Oh what a busy life I lead.
The main problem with going into town is I _will_ spend. 
Must get my prescription ordered as I'm due to run out over the weekend and there's no way I'll get them on Monday.
Have you noticed how much greying out there is atm out of respect. Google, Tesco and ASDA plus a few other sites I use. Nice to see.
I was going to go to our Civic Centre to sign the book of condolences but my friend went and advised me not to go as the queue is very long. I can't stand for more than a few minutes so won't risk it. They really don't need to attend to a crumpled heap who should know better. I'll have a look at the online book instead.
Right, this cuppa is getting cold.
I hope the day goes well for everyone whatever you're doing xx.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Good Morning  
Don't know what the weather is doing yet as it's still quite dark out !

The saga of repairing my car goes on........................... garage collected my car OK but were back with it only 2 hours later ! The spares supplier had sent the wrong part  and the correct part is on "back order" so heaven knows when that will be available  Had a few tears yesterday watching HM's coffin being drawn through London on the gun carriage but hoping that the senior royals can now have a day of rest before the next stage.

Just my usual Thursday shift at the charity shop today - but tomorrow I'm having with lunch with my sister and her eldest daughter as it's my sister's birthday on Saturday


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Good morning everyone, it’s sort of grey and breezy here. 

Oscar was so amazing yesterday - we were out for over 14 hours, we never leave him that long. When we got home he had eaten both his pouches downstairs (that was all before 9am as we saw on the camera), he’d had some good litter tray action, ate some of his upstairs pouch and had been resting. He had a Lily’s fishy when we got home, then an AGAIL before bed. Honestly, I was so pleased with how he was without us. Maybe he preferred it 

We zonked out last night, I can tell I drank nowhere near enough yesterday, my face is all swollen, my head is banging, my toes and fingers are like sausages and under my heels is very sore. It’s worth it though. I’m so glad we went and husband was an absolute star.

Just been watching the news in bed and I’m pleased that Charles and Camilla are getting the day off today, boy do they need it! However Anne is back in Scotland having meetings, Sophie and Edward are in Manchester and William and Catherine at Sandringham. At this point, Andrew, Harry and Meghan are probably pleased they are not working royals. It’s been a punishing schedule.

Not sure what’s in store for me today. A quick supermarket trip I think, maybe a run if my legs will work (ha!), but if tidying…I still haven’t done the utility cupboards! Slacker. For now though, another coffee and the plumber is coming to service the boiler at 9am.

Have a lovely day everyone.


----------



## Jojomomo

Good morning everyone 😊

@Mrs Funkin I think you deserve a restful day after such a long one yesterday! I'm glad to hear that you feel it was worth it. You're right about the punishing schedule for some if the royals, must be so hard at such an emotional time too, though they may be glad to be kept busy. 

@Bertie'sMum thank you for the recording suggestion, I don't have the facilities to do so though! Think I will just keep up with events on the BBC news website plus the morning and evening news. 

It's grey here but at least it's not raining! Have a great day all


----------



## Charity

Good morning. What a wonderful day yesterday, everything went so well. @Mrs Funkin, we scoured the crowds for a view of you and my OH was very cheeky, when I got up from the TV screen and go out of the room for a minute, he would shout 'there's Mrs Funkin' and 'oh dear, you've just missed Mrs Funkin'.  Glad you had such a good day and Oscar had a nice quiet day and ate well.

I have so much love for our Forces, they are brilliant. I did shed a tear when the gun carriage came out with the crown on top. I'm so glad the King is having a day off before going off to Wales tomorrow. 

Last night a meteor was seen clearly across the sky over Scotland and Northern Ireland. This is meant to mean a gift given by heaven and she certainly was. Some see it as a soul or spirit. Nature has been rather spooky this last week, meteors, rainbows, rain and sun at all the right times. 

Busy day today. Went on my dog walk this morning and came home with a spider plant given to me by one of my neighbours opposite who I met on the way. I passed the refuse collectors and they are being so respectful, usually they are shouting and laughing and making a lot of noise but not today. They were very quiet, hardly speaking to each other and just emptying the bins.

Bunty and I are off to the vets this morning for her annual jabs. The cat carrier is sitting by the front door, haven't done anything else yet but she knows, she is on high alert. Then this afternoon its Toppy's turn. This morning will be the last time I see our lovely vet and I'll be giving her our gift. 

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## huckybuck

Morning all. 
I’m a bit drained this morning. Slept (well didn’t) really badly. Half contributed to a late glass of red wine before I went to bed and then a roaming Little H who tossed and turned all night with me. I think I’m going to have to sleep in the spare room tonight with a super king bed just to recover!!

The more I’m watching the lying in state the more I feel I want to go up myself. My neighbour is currently away but has said she wants to go too so we’ll see. We said we’d watch the queues and make a decision when she gets back. 

Mr HB won’t do it but I might be able to get him to drop us off you never know. 

Today I feel shattered so not planning too much. I need to pop to the shops to get ingredients for chocolate fridge cake (the Queen’s favourite) as I’d like to make it for Monday. 

I’m quite relieved there’s not too much going on today on TV as it does mean I will get dressed and leave the house!

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Ali71

Good Morning
A busy couple of days plus the continuation of my horrible headache kept me away. Luckily I had a medication free day yesterday so hopefully seen the back of it now.
Glad you had a good (but long) day in London @Mrs Funkin. People have been very respectful I think. Oscar did so well!!
Oh @Charity, your naughty husband playing tricks  I agree, the forces are incredible, everything perfectly choreographed... it's a huge responsibility. Good luck at the vets today.

I had our monthly trip to the vet with Milo yesterday afternoon. He bawled all the way there but was good as gold. I asked for a vet to administer the injection rather than a nurse yesterday. I know it sounds crazy but we've been trying to get Milo's weight down for ages. Usually he comes in around the 7.6kgs, last month it was 7.4, I put that down to maybe eating less in the heat etc. This month 7.1 which made me worry a little! So I wanted a top to toe and a good tummy palpation, which he couldn't feel anything untoward. Milo was good as gold, overall I'm pleased with the Solensia and I didn't have to supplement him at all with Metacam for the second month running. I have been much more disciplined with the supplements (Seraquin).

@Cully I hope you get a relaxing day after your early start
@Bertie'sMum enjoy your shift and lunch with sister

Have the best day you can lovely people of Cat Chat xx


----------



## ewelsh

Morning all

I managed to watch the last live parts of yesterday, then re watched it on catch up and also saw @Mrs Funkin and Mr Funkin 😂 I immediately FaceTimed my husband and shouted excitedly “I’ve just seen @MRS Funkin“ to which he replied, “ oh wow was she part of the procession”. I said “ ummm no just in the crowd” 😳😂 so glad you got to see it all and Oscar Woo was a good boy on your return. X

Yesterday was beautiful and so respectful, as only the Brits can do, I feel so proud. The queuing makes me chuckle again its very British. 
I too am glad King Charles and Camilla are having a relaxing day before wales tomorrow. My nieces are going to see them in Cardiff tomorrow. 




I‘ve had a bad morning after a restless sleep, my Spaniel caught and killed a pigeon and then 10 mins later vomited it up on the floor, Lottie ate her breakfast too fast and she vomited, Phoebe ate a dead headless mouse Lottie had left on the door step then she vomited it up then damn me Dolly re ate the headless mouse and she vomited it up  so not a good start and now my house stinks of disinfectant. I am just waiting for Libby to join it….


Got a few bits of running around to do today before my off tomorrow but I dont fly till the evening, I have the hygienist first thing 8.00am 😳 so that will get me moving fast first thing.



Have a good day everyone xxx


----------



## huckybuck

ewelsh said:


> Morning all
> 
> I managed to watch the last live parts of yesterday, then re watched it on catch up and also saw @Mrs Funkin and Mr Funkin 😂 I immediately FaceTimed my husband and shouted excitedly “I’ve just seen @MRS Funkin“ to which he replied, “ oh wow was she part of the procession”. I said “ ummm no just in the crowd” 😳😂 so glad you got to see it all and Oscar Woo was a good boy on your return. X
> 
> Yesterday was beautiful and so respectful, as only the Brits can do, I feel so proud. The queuing makes me chuckle again its very British.
> I too am glad King Charles and Camilla are having a relaxing day before wales tomorrow. My nieces are going to see them in Cardiff tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I‘ve had a bad morning after a restless sleep, my Spaniel caught and killed a pigeon and then 10 mins later vomited it up on the floor, Lottie ate her breakfast too fast and she vomited, Phoebe ate a dead headless mouse Lottie had left on the door step then she vomited it up then damn me Dolly re ate the headless mouse and she vomited it up  so not a good start and now my house stinks of disinfectant. I am just waiting for Libby to join it….
> 
> 
> Got a few bits of running around to do today before my off tomorrow but I dont fly till the evening, I have the hygienist first thing 8.00am 😳 so that will get me moving fast first thing.
> 
> 
> 
> Have a good day everyone xxx


Oh gosh - you have just reminded me - I’ve got the hygienist today!!! Thank heavens for Cat Chat as I might have forgotten (that’s tiredness for you).


----------



## Ali71

@ewelsh sad face for all the puking! Milo did as well this morning, but he gets reflux so I think I was just a bit late with his breakfast. No mice involved. xx
Hope today is calmer and less eventful for you so you ease into holiday mode tomorrow. Think of me in a flipping tent


----------



## GingerNinja

Good morning gang. It's quite cloudy here but the sun is trying to break through. The owls did not keep me awake last night but I was a bit disappointed that they did not visit 

I love how people are as excited about seeing @Mrs Funkin as they are the Queen . I'm glad the day went well Mrs F, I think you made the right choice to see the procession rather than queue to see her lying in state.

I'm surprised you didn't thump your OH @Charity , that sounds like something my dad would do!

Good news for Frosty @Tigermoon  I hope that your girls are soon well too. And good news on the banishment of the blasted headache @Ali71 !

Don't think I could cope with vomit this morning @ewelsh, in fact Ginkgo hasn't been sick for months although now I've said that I have probably jinxed it!

It's my day off today so I will be doing chores but also relaxing a bit.

The rest of you rowdy lot, behave yourselves today!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh @ewelsh what a morning!! So much vom, so little time.

Glad your hubby thought I was part of the procession  that made me chuckle xx


----------



## lymorelynn

Good morning all
So moving to watch the Queen's last journey to Westminster yesterday. It was all so professionally done by all involved. The choir in Westminster Hall was beautiful. One tiny thing just jarred a little as the two houses of parliament filed out, the Lord's just seemed to walk past the catafalque while the members of the commons stopped to give a small, respectful bow.
Sorry I didn't spot you @Mrs Funkin but I am so pleased that you were able to go and got such a good view too. Well done Oscar for being such a good boy while you were out.
I had visitors yesterday, late afternoon. Two of my kitten slaves - one from Kent, who is on holiday in the New Forest, and Tiny Tim's mum, who lives nearby and often pops in. They know each other through my Lambchop Facebook group but it was lovely to get them together in person. We had tea and cakes and two hours of talking about cats 😹
We're in the last few days of kitten watch here too, with Lolita's due date tomorrow. It seems that Sybyl is coming back into call, so sadly her mating didn't work out. I'll leave her now until the next time as I really don't want to leave Lolita now until she's had her kittens.
I hope your gang are all over their vomiting sessions @ewelsh and are just getting it out of their systems before you leave them with the pet sitter 😁 Have a lovely break 🏖☀
Wishing everyone the best day possible 🙂


----------



## ewelsh

Good luck Lolita, I will keep logging on to see if we have more beautiful lampchops, hope all goes well xxx 

sorry Sybyl’s romantic weekend didnt happen, maybe he didnt woo her enough xx


----------



## lymorelynn

ewelsh said:


> sorry Sybyl’s romantic weekend didnt happen, maybe he didnt woo her enough xx


He's a Dutch boy - maybe they weren't speaking the same language 😹


----------



## Charity

@lymorelynn, sorry Sybyl isn't having little lambchops this time round. At least she will be able to learn a few tips from Lolita soon, hope all goes well for her. 👍

@ewelsh, oh dear, hope everybody won't be being sick when the pet sitter comes, that will keep her busy. Hope you get everything sorted today ready for tomorrow.

Found a mucky furball on our lounge mat this morning courtesy of Toppy, thank goodness for Dr Beckmann's, its really good stuff...you'd never know now.

Quite a sad time at the vets as its the last time I'll see our vet. I had a lovely chat with her about her pets, our pets and I think she was quite touched that we'd got her a present. She said she would really miss Purdey who she sees every month at least. Bunty, of course, yelled all the way there and back but was very well behaved. The receptionist asked if I needed another appointment and was amazed when I said no as we usually do. 

@Ali71, I'm glad Milo was a good boy at the vets too, I think once they are in there, they just decide to be quiet and it will soon be over. 

I forgot this morning we've got the plumber coming at lunchtime to service the boiler. There goes my quiet afternoon. More yelling from Toppy who's appointment is 2.15 with another lovely vet. 😏


----------



## Cully

ewelsh said:


> I‘ve had a bad morning after a restless sleep, my Spaniel caught and killed a pigeon and then 10 mins later vomited it up on the floor, Lottie ate her breakfast too fast and she vomited, Phoebe ate a dead headless mouse Lottie had left on the door step then she vomited it up then damn me Dolly re ate the headless mouse and she vomited it up  so not a good start and now my house stinks of disinfectant. I am just waiting for Libby to join it….


Sorry Em, I managed to hold it in until the 'Dolly re ate the headless mouse' bit, then I choked on my tea and nearly wet myself! 🤣
You really should write comedy for a living. You'd make a fortune.
What I want to know is, are you going to tell your pet sitter?


----------



## ewelsh

Cully said:


> Sorry Em, I managed to hold it in until the 'Dolly re ate the headless mouse' bit, then I choked on my tea and nearly wet myself! 🤣
> You really should write comedy for a living. You'd make a fortune.
> What I want to know is, are you going to tell your pet sitter?



The sitter had half day sitting as a trial run, she had to bath The Kray twins because they had been digging and rolled in fox poop 🙄 so I think she thinks thats a bad as it gets. Poor woman, I feel almost guilty.


----------



## Cully

It's decidedly chilly this evening I'm almost tempted to put my heating on. Just for a bit. I can use the excuse that it's a good idea to check it's working ok before winter kicks in.
Anyone taken the plunge yet?
Not happy about my shopping trip today. I picked up 2 boxes of 12 tins of Gourmet Gold salmon terrine then realised they were on offer so got one of the shelf stackers to find another box of 12. It wasn't until i got to the checkout I found she'd given me melting heart chicken by mistake!! _And,_ there were no boxes of Felix. Well they had some, but none madam will eat .
Had a lovely meal tonight cooked in my air fryer. Lambs steaks, jacket pots plus tenderstem & fine green beans. Almost perfect. Just needs a bit of a tweak. I'm getting there though.
Hope you all have a nice evening and time to relax. 🍷


----------



## Mrs Funkin

We had our heating on this morning @Cully only because the boiler was being serviced though. Quite scary watching the Smartmeter!!!!


----------



## huckybuck

It’s definitely got nippy. But I am NOT putting the heating on. 

I’ve found the solution. Pop outside in PJs or short sleeves, sort out the hens for a bit, take Huck a wander and then when you are finally freezing come back inside where it feels positively tropical in comparison!!!


----------



## Cully

Mrs Funkin said:


> We had our heating on this morning @Cully only because the boiler was being serviced though. Quite scary watching the Smartmeter!!!!


I believe you can get quite addicted to them .
My gas usage has been really low, less than £3 pw. And now I don't use my leccy oven that should go down quite a bit too.
When DS suggests putting the heating on I just tell him to wear a jumper😀. 
I hear the sale of Oodies has gone up. Sure sign of winter coming🥶!


----------



## SbanR

Mrs Funkin said:


> We had our heating on this morning @Cully only because the boiler was being serviced though. Quite scary watching the Smartmeter!!!!


One of the reasons why I DON'T want a smart meter! 😹
These old bones feel the cold.
I don't need a heart attack on top of it and I could well get one if I see the meter reading rocketing skywards when the heating comes on.
(FYI my heating isn't on yet. Not even the gas fire in my sitting room)

@ewelsh Happy holidaying!


----------



## ewelsh

Thanks @SbanR x

It is a little nippy tonight, I have thermostates in every room, but I still have them on low as in 14, I will not turn them up till November and then they will be set at 17, max I will go if its baltic is 19, I am lucky though as I have log burners so they will take a bashing this winter. I 

have a hot water bottle tonight, it does the trick on nippy body parts. I am of the generation to put another layer on.


----------



## Ali71

Faux fur throws are in action plus a cat on me so I'm toasty....absolutely not putting the heating on till I'm desperate. We have oil heating here (and a smart meter lol). Single figures expected overnight in the East.... Brrr.


----------



## GingerNinja

It must be chilly because Ginkgo is indoors!

Tomorrow is going to be colder than it has been at night recently! I'm looking forward to wearing layers 

Heating will remain off because I'm sure that I can heat a room, I'm like a human radiator 🥵


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Morning, it’s crazy how dark it suddenly is in the morning! Winter is coming…

Oscar had a very slow food day yesterday, but he’s had a few good days so I can’t worry too much. He also somehow got himself in a poop pickle, on the front of his left arm, so I was glad I remembered I had the “vet soothe” wipes in the cupboard from when his skin was bad. So I cleaned him up with them. Glad they’ve come in useful 

Didn’t do much at all yesterday except a short run, a supermarket trip and prepping for work today. Had to have an afternoon sleep as I was so tired. Oh we watched the first Bake Off of the series. So the utility cupboards still haven’t been attended to. Oops.

Off to work shortly. Goodness knows what’s in store today but I’m with my favourite colleague to work with, so that’s good. We get so much done always, so it’s usually very productive.

Oh and I’ve had my email to book my Covid booster as I’m over 50. I’ll see how they’re doing it at work first (and what they are giving) before I decide what to do.

Happy Fri-YAY everyone.


----------



## urbantigers

A quick good morning. A consequence of Kito being a good boy in the morning is that I have little time to come on here. Despite having an earlier morning recently, he’s sticking to his later schedule mostly and so far with just a few meow to let me know he’s awake. I need to make sure I’m not too late starting work as I’ve a lot to get through today with Monday being a bank holiday.

Have a good friday everyone.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Good Morning 

Yes it's dark in the mornings here to MrsF  Lily has to wait until it's light enough for me to see where she is in the garden before I let her out !

I won't be putting my heating on until mid-late October at the earliest - and only then first thing in the morning when it's usually chillier, other times it will be an extra jumper (or two !). For those of you with menopausal hot flushes - just look on them as your own personal central heating ( real women don't have hot flushes they have power surges). Just think if we could hook them up to our power supply we could save a fortune 

As I said yesterday I'm meeting my sister for lunch today but need to get to the pharmacy before that to collect my repeat prescription and, if I've time, fit in a quick visit to Sainsburys. I've started using Sainsbury's Smart Shop using the hand held scanner and find that I'm actually spending less - there are lots of offers for Nectar card holders that you don't get when going through the manned tills  Plus I can see a rolling total as I shop which makes me think twice about some items !



Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh and I’ve had my email to book my Covid booster as I’m over 50. I’ll see how they’re doing it at work first (and what they are giving) before I decide what to do.


Had my email last week but haven't got round to booking it yet - must do that next week. Also had a txt from my GP to book my flu jab so that's now booked in.

Hope everyone has a good day whatever you have planned


----------



## Willow_Warren

Good morning!

so glad it’s Friday! I should be going for a walk before work esp as I was up early, but I’m laying on the bed instead!

I like the fresher morning, it will be a while before I consider putting the heating on!

dont have much to say today, maybe that’s a a good thing.

Hannah


----------



## GingerNinja

Morning all.

Blue skies and chilly here... lovely! I have a cardi on 

I didn't sleep too well as I think I overdid the veggies in my massive stir fry 🌪 it was lovely though.

Got lots to do at work so will log on shortly, hopefully to have the three day weekend. Tesco delivery this evening, I'm still using up what's in the freezer so not much ordered.

Have a lovely lunch @Bertie'sMum 

Happy Friday all xx


----------



## ewelsh

@Bertie'sMum For those of you with menopausal hot flushes - just look on them as your own personal central heating ( real women don't have hot flushes they have power surges). Just think if we could hook them up to our power supply we could save a fortune 

😂🤣


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Impromptu day off for me! Ive got loads of holiday to take and saw the weather was nice so thought why not! Off to York again for the day.... food, booze and some shopping for Mrs BNC. 

Going to head out on my bike first though to burn some calories before the big day out. 

Hoping not to have too bad a head tomorrow


----------



## Cully

Good Morning peeps, a right nip in the air atm. I'm sure my thermostat is faulty as it says 24°. No way! I shall get a room therm when I go shopping just to check it. I'm sure it's reading at least 2° higher than it actually is.
I'm on a mission to get some Felix, hopefully today at either Tesco or the Range. I don't think I can walk any further after yesterdays marathon in town. It was all up and down slopes so my legs are aching and I woke at 5am with a v painful thigh cramp. Then at 7 with one in my calf. Another sure sign winters on its way. Or of course, I've got some sort of health problem.

@Mrs Funkin ,I hope work goes well for you today. I bet everyone will be interested to hear about your trip up town. I'm pleased you're working with someone you really like.
Wasn't Oscar a superstar to look after himself all that time? Just shows you he's quite capable, and has you wrapped round his paw. Haven't they all though







!

@huckybuck ,did you manage to get all your ingredients for your fridge cake? It sounds yummy.

@ewelsh ,are you all organised ready for the off?
Fingers crossed your gang have got over puking and aren't saving any for the poor unsuspecting sitter.
CR, how long are you away for?

@Charity ,how did Bunty do at the vet appt, apart from her singalong on the journey? Hope all was well with Toppy too. Doesn't he _yodel_?? 
Am I wrong or was it just jabs for both?
So sad it was your last time with your favourite vet. When they've looked after our pets so well it's not surprising we get emotionally attached.
I'm intrigued to know what leaving pressie you gave.
Did the plumber turn up?
I know OH fixed the new sofa reclining problem, but did you tell the company about it? I'd have been angry _and_ tearful too.
How's the rest of your refurb going or is it on hold atm?

@Bertie'sMum ,enjoy your lunch date with your sister, and don't forget to treat yourself  .

Have a good Friday all. Remember it's a bank holiday (how could we forget) so make sure you're stocked up to last.







ttfn.


----------



## Tigermoon

Good morning everyone.

Today is, I hope, a quiet day for us after a fairly busy week of vets, GPs, and parcels (both delivery and sending).

I had a blood test yesterday and as some of you may remember, this has been an ongoing disaster. Well yesterday it would seem was no different when they lab refused to run my INR test after saying my blood count levels were off. I explained that a suitably adjusted bottle had been used and the test should have been run. Luckily they hadn't thrown it away because if they had I think I'd have had a mental breakdown. I've just heard from the GP that the result is a bit low so I've got to increase my dose yet again and go back next week 
I'll be asking my consultant if I can come off the medication when I next speak to him though as I really can't be doing with this nonsense every week or so, not to mention the bruises to my arms that make me look like a user!!

So far all the cats are taking their medication. My elderly Persian isn't quite so keen though and scuttles off when I pick up the packets. She has also shunned sleeping on my pillow at night. I hope I get forgiven.

I bought some new trousers from Boden and was so excited. They were the same as some I'd bought last year but they've brought out new colours this season. But when I tried them on the fit was totally different. On comparing them to my others they'd been cut as skinny fitting and I'm a very slim person but these were just awful. The other pair had different length legs!!!! So those have both gone back and I've been left bitterly disappointed.



SbanR said:


> One of the reasons why I DON'T want a smart meter! 😹
> These old bones feel the cold.
> I don't need a heart attack on top of it and I could well get one if I see the meter reading rocketing skywards when the heating comes on.


We like ours. There isn't much you can do about the heating and there is no way I'd have the house as cold as @ewelsh. However the smart meter has changed the way we do things, such as when we do the washing or use the dishwasher. We had solar panels fitted a couple of years ago so now we put the dishwasher on during the day as the panels run it for free. The washing machine also and even the tumble dryer can all be on during the day if it's bright (doesn't actually need to be sunny). It's incredibly satisfying to have all these things on and to see the meter sat at 0w.


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Crikey it's chilly. Been out on my bike, definitely too cold for shorts and T-Shirt. Brrrrrr


----------



## Charity

Good morning all, its lovely and sunny but definitely an autumn 'brrrr', have had to put two layers on today.

Bunty and Toppy got on well at the vets yesterday. Bad news, if you can call it that, is Bunty has put on a bit of weight (too many of Toppy's furball treats) but Toppy is the same weight as he was this time last year which is great. Both had their jabs without any complaint. Toppy's vet decided we won't keep blood testing him as he appears well which I agree with. 

The plumber who was meant to come at 12.30 re-arranged his jobs so came to us at 3.30. 

@Cully, no we didn't moan about the sofas as it was a blip. I obviously would have if OH hadn't got them working.

The decorator was supposed to start this coming Monday but it will now be Tuesday. It will probably be most stressful for Bunty and Toppy as he will be with us for over a week so I doubt they will leave the bedroom until the evenings when he's gone and they won't be able to sleep where they usually do until its finished. Not sure where they can go at night time, might have to sleep with Purdey 😯. OH won't want them in the bedroom 😼.


@Bertie's Mum, have a good lunch and @BarneyBobCat, have a good day in York.

@Tigermoon, how frustrating about your blood test, nothing seems simple nowadays. What a pain about your trousers too, I hate it when you like something but its not the same when you try to get new ones.

@ewelsh, Bon Voyage today, have a great time.

They've stopped people joining the queue in London now for six hours as many more people are coming and its full up and not flowing as it was.

Have a good day everyone whatever you are doing


----------



## ewelsh

Hi everyone


Have a good day in York @BarneyBobCat 

@Cully good luck with your mission Felix impossible 😂 

@Tigermoon I am glad you didnt have to re do your blood test, what a nightmare. Hope you can sort your medication out. X

@Charity 2nd Mum, you wont know I’ve gone any where, I‘ll be in touch regularly xxx


King Charles is in Cardiff 😁 That village Llandaff is a nightmare to park. @Bethanjane22 are you there? 



I will say my bye byes now, I will miss you all, try and stay out of trouble and will try and log on when I can. Xx


----------



## ewelsh

Well we raised the roof didn’t we 😂


----------



## Bethanjane22

ewelsh said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> 
> Have a good day in York @BarneyBobCat
> 
> @Cully good luck with your mission Felix impossible 😂
> 
> @Tigermoon I am glad you didnt have to re do your blood test, what a nightmare. Hope you can sort your medication out. X
> 
> @Charity 2nd Mum, you wont know I’ve gone any where, I‘ll be in touch regularly xxx
> 
> 
> King Charles is in Cardiff 😁 That village Llandaff is a nightmare to park. @Bethanjane22 are you there?
> 
> 
> 
> I will say my bye byes now, I will miss you all, try and stay out of trouble and will try and log on when I can. Xx



I am certainly in Cardiff but won't be venturing out to see the King today. My office is only a couple of miles from The Senedd, where he will be later, but the thought of having to fight through the traffic to get there has put me off trying. Cardiff is a very small capital city with roads that get stupidly gridlocked when there is ANYTHING on in the city. I'll be keeping up with the coverage and hoping the traffic will ease before 5:30 when I'm due to leave work


----------



## ewelsh

Bethanjane22 said:


> I am certainly in Cardiff but won't be venturing out to see the King today. My office is only a couple of miles from The Senedd, where he will be later, but the thought of having to fight through the traffic to get there has put me off trying. Cardiff is a very small capital city with roads that get stupidly gridlocked when there is ANYTHING on in the city. I'll be keeping up with the coverage and hoping the traffic will ease before 5:30 when I'm due to leave work



Yes one of my niece's has failed to get through from Thornhill 😳 she set off at 7.00 turned around and got home around 12.00 nightmare but Cardiff is bad at the best of times.


Edit: I got it wrong, she had to go to Barry first so no wonder she couldn’t get through


----------



## huckybuck

Afternoon all.

phoarrr @GingerNinja I can smell you from here 😂

Better night’s sleep (I snuck off into the super king spare bed last night - much easier with 3 big teddy bears in tow).

Waiting to see what time my neighbour gets home tonight and then we’ll decide what to do about going to London. Unfortunately it’s not looking promising but you never know.

@ewelsh have a good flight over and let us know you have arrived safely (oh and what the weather is like 🤣🌞)

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Ali71

Safe travels @ewelsh I hope you have a fantastic time x
Hope everyone and their fur people are well. Famous last words yesterday, after a day with no headache I was floored with a migraine and aura yesterday afternoon  Awful visual disturbance and my speech was affected, plus tingling hands. I lost most of the evening!

We are _supposed_ to be camping this weekend! OMG. Its absolutely tipping it with sideways rain and 20mph winds at the moment here. Not sure whether we are going to a) hang on (not forgetting that we need to get there and set up before I get hangry and before it gets dark or b) write today off as a bad job and catch up with my brother in the morning nice and early. There's just so much STUFF! I really don't do the cold, but we are talking single figure temperatures overnight. @huckybuck I would be doing the pyjama thing but nowhere warm afterwards to "feel the benefits"!!

Any experienced and seasoned campers in the house with a pearl of wisdom? We are allowed a firepit now after they were banned for the summer. Are we mad to go or would we be mad to miss out. Typical Libran who can't make a decision for toffee.

@Charity glad Mr & Mrs T got top marks at the vets (even if Bunty is a tad heavier)
@Bethanjane22 hope you get home without too much queuing so you can watch the coverage in comfort
@BarneyBobCat enjoy your jaunt to York. I bet it was way too cold for shorts!
@GingerNinja we've had tons of showers and gusty wind here. No veggies for us, hope you settle today. Cardi here too.

Have a good Friday and weekend, I may be back sooner than planned 🤭 x


----------



## ewelsh

Oh @Ali71 I am sorry you have had another bad spell. Xxx

Personally I would delay camping till your a bit better, if your unwell you will feel the cold more. 

We have camped a lot, husband ex military who insists its done without the frills 😳 I have learnt the hard way after throwing many tantrums 😂 the only way to keep warm is keep moving! At night have many thin layers, cotton socks then good walking socks or wool socks, but you must change them come morning, nothing worse than damp feet. If your feet and head are cold game over, so get your hat on. Xxxx
Xxx


----------



## GingerNinja

Popping in again as I forgot to say happy holidays @ewelsh ! Hope you have a lovely time x

@Ali71 yes we have finally had proper rain today! The wind is subsiding  If I was you, I wouldn't go tonight - you can get out nice and early in the morning.


----------



## Tigermoon

Ali71 said:


> Famous last words yesterday, after a day with no headache I was floored with a migraine and aura yesterday afternoon  Awful visual disturbance and my speech was affected, plus tingling hands. I lost most of the evening!


OMG you poor soul. I also get Migraine with aura so understand just how debilitating they can be. As soon as I see either the blank patch or the first signs of flickering in my vision, I know I am doomed and the next 12+ hours will be pure hell.


----------



## lullabydream

Evening all!
It's taken me a while but I think I have caught up on this thread.

Am so glad it's still going.

I need to say it's getting quite chilly now, well to be honest the wind has been freezing today! Won't be long till Christmas!


----------



## Cully

lullabydream said:


> Evening all!
> It's taken me a while but I think I have caught up on this thread.
> 
> Am so glad it's still going.
> 
> I need to say it's getting quite chilly now, well to be honest the wind has been freezing today! Won't be long till Christmas!


Hello, fancy seeing you here


----------



## lullabydream

Cully said:


> Hello, fancy seeing you here


Hello!

I finally I think have time to fit pf in! Work was taking up a huge part of my time as I had so much training to do. Training is done and dusted and more time now to browse here!


----------



## GingerNinja

And more time to post pics of ivy and pixie  @lullabydream


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh I missed the chance to say "Safe travels and happy holidays" to @ewelsh - have a wonderful time E xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Morning, pitch black here still!

Oscar had another poor day of food yesterday - the Lily’s is sadly now out of favour  so the hunt begins again. Honestly, this boy! We were awoken by a poop so that’s nice hehe. Don’t know what to say or do really. Back on the cycle to find something he’ll eat for a little while.

So today I could have done with a better sleep as I’ve a busy day ahead. We’ve got parkrun, then my dressmaking course starts today, then we are out at a 21st party this evening (I don’t really get why we are invited to our pal’s daughter’s 21st except 1) they’ve been told they have to invite us 2) the venue is huge so needs numbers or 3) they think old folk will take a good present!) which is the fancy dress thing :/

Have a grand day whatever you’re up to. I’m off to try to work out what the small furry boy will eat…


----------



## Willow_Warren

Up early and off to Blenheim horse trials!

@ewelsh have a great holiday

@Mrs Funkin dressmaking course… exciting!

Hannah


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Have fun with the horsies @Willow_Warren


----------



## Willow_Warren

Goodness the outside temp says 3C outside! That is a dramatic change!! 😳


----------



## Cully

Good Morning all. Woke with excruciating thigh pain again. What's that all about? Spent a good 5 minutes trying to straighten my leg as that seems to be the only way to ease it, but it's agony doing it.
I didn't get half of what I needed yesterday. I checked the website but when I got to the Range, cat shelf was almost empty, unless you have a Whiskas fan! No James Wellbeloved lamb pouches or Felix. No suitable duvet covers, no room thermometer, no Pakora from the Iceland bit, no nice enough card for my friends 80th birthday. 
So trudged up to Tesco and headed straight to pet aisle. Got 3 boxes of Felix which sounds a lot, but not really as she'll only eat 25-50% of a box. Lucky foxes again, enjoy! No skimmed milk. They've changed where everything usually is, again, so had to keep asking where it's gone to.
Got home and realised I'd forgotten my lettuce







!!
Nothing much planned for today. Catch-up on a few chores and watch TV.
@ewelsh, hope no problems with you flight. Have a lovely time.🌞

@Mrs Funkin , hoping you find something to tempt Oscar.
Try and enjoy the party. Rather you than me😀.
Good luck with the dressmaking. The last dress I tried to make ended up as a skirt. I was useless🤣.

@lullabydream ,I bet you're glad all the training is over and was worth it. I sometimes have a dream I'm studying for my A levels again. Or should I say nightmare!!

@Willow_Warren , ooh lovely. Enjoy your horses.

Better get Misty her brekkie. Looks chilly out there and I'm tempted to put my heating on for a bit, but NO! 
Have a good day everyone and wrap up if you're off out. Ttfn xx


----------



## Tigermoon

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oscar had another poor day of food yesterday


Have you ever tried Periactin to stimulate his appetite? I find it usually works pretty well unless something is seriously amiss. 


Willow_Warren said:


> Up early and off to Blenheim horse trials!


You lucky thing!! It's been many, many years since I visited a horse trials. We used to go to Badminton every year and often Gatcombe too as they are both fairly local to me. I did go to Blenheim once but being further away and spoiled by having two practically on the doorstep meant we never went again. Have a fab day.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oooh @Cully James Wellbeloved do lamb? I’ve just looked and it’s a box of just lamb. Might have to try to get a box, see if the boy will eat it. It’s dear but works out no differently than him just eating one flavour from Whiskas or Felix. Might try it 

We are definitely having a few “off” days.

ETA: Thanks @Tigermoon I’ve not heard of that, I’ll have a read up on it. I am however very very wary of appetite stimulants after the mirtazipine and I think that sometimes he just feels yuck because of his liver, so we almost have to just ride it out. Oh to speak cat!


----------



## Cully

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oooh @Cully James Wellbeloved do lamb? I’ve just looked and it’s a box of just lamb. Might have to try to get a box, see if the boy will eat it. It’s dear but works out no differently than him just eating one flavour from Whiskas or Felix. Might try it
> 
> We are definitely having a few “off” days.
> 
> ETA: Thanks @Tigermoon I’ve not heard of that, I’ll have a read up on it. I am however very very wary of appetite stimulants after the mirtazipine and I think that sometimes he just feels yuck because of his liver, so we almost have to just ride it out. Oh to speak cat!


I agree. It's better paying the extra as long as it's eaten.
Yes I saw the lamb on the Range online, but when I went in they only had JW turkey pouches.
Good hunting


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Good Morning 

Sunny this a.m. but chilly - Autumn has arrived !



Cully said:


> Good Morning all. Woke with excruciating thigh pain again. What's that all about? Spent a good 5 minutes trying to straighten my leg as that seems to be the only way to ease it, but it's agony doing it.


If it's cramp @Cully then a magnesium supplement should help - a few years back I started to get regular leg cramps at night (and yes they are excruciatingly painful aren't they ?), a friend recommended magnesium tablets and they did the trick. Apart from helping with cramp they also help relieve restless leg syndrome and, as an added benefit, aid sleep too. I still take it when going through a period of RLS or poor sleep (1 half an hour before bedtime). If for any reason you can't take magnesium try upping your intake of bananas - they're a good source of magnesium.

Had a lovely lunch with sister and eldest niece yesterday  Haven't a clue what I'm going to do today - maybe gardening ? maybe visit the car wash ? maybe slob around in my pj's all day ? Or I could do the laundry as I changed my bedding yesterday and, although cold, it's forecast to be sunny and dry today 

Time for another cup of tea I think so off to put the kettle on - hope everyone has a lovely day


----------



## Tigermoon

I've just stepped outside and blimey it's cold 🥶

I'm going to be clipping my dog today so that'll be fun as she's wriggly. My usual groomer is out of action as she had surgery on her hand and then ended up with appendicitis!!!



Mrs Funkin said:


> I am however very very wary of appetite stimulants after the mirtazipine and I think that sometimes he just feels yuck because of his liver, so we almost have to just ride it out. Oh to speak cat!


It's not actually an appetite stimulant, it's an antihistamine (Cyproheptadine Hydrochloride). It just so happens that the main side effect in cats is they feel hungry so eat. It's pretty mild, and the effects last slightly less than 24 hours, but it can be just enough to boost a cat which is either being stubborn or feels slightly off. I was given some originally by my vet, but you can buy it online/at the chemist as it doesn't need a prescription, the generic version is obviously cheaper.


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Ughhh. Mrs BNC decided shots were a good idea, they most definitely were not. I need to get out on my bike to sober up - will definitely wrap up today, it was baltic yesterday


----------



## GingerNinja

Morning all. Yes it was chilly last night but lovely and sunny this morning. I like chilly, sunny days .

Because it's cooler I really fancy some comfort food so I might pop out to get chicken thighs to make a potato topped pie 😋 the question is... Chicken and mushroom or chicken and leek 

Apart from that I will be pottering/gardening which is how I like it.

Have fun on your days out/fun courses/or just relaxing at home xxx


----------



## GingerNinja

@Mrs Funkin have you tried Nood? They do fishy flavours in jelly. We've only had the chicken/turkey which is a regular on the rota. I would send you a pouch but I don't think Oscar likes those flavours?


----------



## Charity

Good morning, really nippy here this morning. I had a blanket on the bed last night, soon be changing to the winter duvet. 

Done the doggy walk which warmed me up. Now waiting for our Waitrose shop. 

Had an invitation for the next Covid jab yesterday so tried to book via their link and the nearest place which came up was about 30 miles away. When my OH did it on his phone, putting in exactly the same info as I had done, it came up about 5 miles away. Am going to try phoning today to see if there is somewhere nearby.

How sad there was an incident last night at Westminster Hall. Frightening for those nearby. The Vigil was very poignant again, they must all be so very tired.

@Willow_Warren , hope you have an enjoyable day, glad the weather's nice for it
@Mrs Funkin, you've got a busy day. Hope you enjoy your dressmaking class and the party later
@lullabydream, nice to have you back with us again
@Cully, sorry you woke up in such pain, does it go away once you are mobile?
@Bertie'sMum, glad you enjoyed your lunch 

Hope everyone has a good day


----------



## SbanR

Good morning. It's definitely colder. Brrrrrrr......
I keep looking at the gas fire but remind myself it's still September!
Got my duvet out last night. Wonderful night's sleep but was a little too warm on waking

Thanks @GingerNinja for reminding me to get some chicken out to defrost.

With the colder weather the back door is now closed all the time, forcing the Princeling to learn how to use the cat flap😸.
Only to come in though!🙄 Going out, I still have to hold the flap open for him🙄🙄🙄, sometimes with a little assist to the rear if he stands there too long looking out😸


----------



## huckybuck

Morning all!
Hope @ewelsh has landed safe and sound. 

@Mrs Funkin I’ve heard about periactin as well although not used it. I wasn’t that keen on Mirtzapine either but I would def give periactin a go if I needed to. Mind you if you are still seeing poops regularly he’s still eating well enough to keep things moving!

@GingerNinja chicken and leek and mushroom!

Mr HB is off at golf I made sure I had my substitute OH on standby this morning to make the tea so didn’t miss him at all lol!

It’s a beautiful morning - warm in the sunshine although nippy indoors. Mr HB started muttering about the heating in his TV room last night and I said absolutely not yet. I will let him put it on next week (just in that room) after we’ve had the smart meter fitted and then watch him turn it swiftly off again! 

I’m going to make the Queen’s favourite cake today to go with the Dubonnet that arrived in my Ocado order ready for Monday. I will make extra for my lovely neighbour along with the bottle I bought for her too. She’s got to work on Monday and upset she’ll miss the funeral so hopefully she can have it when she gets home.

Have a lovely day everyone!

@BarneyBobCat Hair of the cat!


----------



## Ali71

I have never been so pleased to walk in my front door and into a warm house  I take back my "heating not going on till I'm desperate" quotes...well we reached that point last night!

So despite the stiff Northerly and intermittent rain/HAIL showers, we decided we would venture to the campsite to meet my brother so as not to let them down. It wasn't raining there when we left out. By the time we got there it was blowing a gale, luckily they had a decent size awning and windbreak or we would have been drenched. The men pitched our tent while we shivered under blankets and throws, then we walked across the park to the outdoor eating area for a lovely warming burger and chips. We stayed about 2 hours then went back to the tents to light the firepit, but it was so windy we got smoked out, lol we all had streaming eyes and stunk of fire.
About 9 we gave up and decided to turn in for the night, at which point I sat on the end of the airbed to wiggle into the sleeping bag, only to send myself into some sort of double backward roll into the bags of clothing and food 😂.
9, 10, 11 o'clock, 12 o'clock - awake. I must have slept fitfully but we were so cold. I got in fully clothed, hat and all, but my feet were like ice 🥶 We got up at 5 as we both needed a pee and had to walk with a torch to the shower/loo block.

By the time we made a cup of tea on the little gas hob it was starting to get light and my brother was up too.. even they said it was the coldest they have ever experienced! They were going to stay till lunchtime but not for the second night we had all planned, but as all our clothes were damp and cold we couldn't face sitting around and we cut our losses and made our way home. Quick flick on the Nest app and we had hot water and heated house 

Verdict: loved the experience of camping, and we are definitely going to try again in the summer

@Cully sorry to hear you've woken up in pain, I hope it eases up for you
@Mrs Funkin I have a box of JW but I think it's turkey - you're welcome to try some on O, just let me know.. Enjoy your course
@GingerNinja I should have listened, shouldn't I? Lol. Chicken and Mushroom comfort pie please and thank you 
@BarneyBobCat I hope that nice fresh breeze blew the cobwebs away
Morning @SbanR, @huckybuck, have a good trip @Willow_Warren @Bertie'sMum
@Tigermoon migraines are horrible, I really feel for people who suffer regularly. My heads are mainly headaches but this was a belter!! Hope you're well

Have a good Saturday all xx


----------



## Cully

Bertie'sMum said:


> Good Morning
> 
> Sunny this a.m. but chilly - Autumn has arrived !
> 
> 
> If it's cramp @Cully then a magnesium supplement should help - a few years back I started to get regular leg cramps at night (and yes they are excruciatingly painful aren't they ?), a friend recommended magnesium tablets and they did the trick. Apart from helping with cramp they also help relieve restless leg syndrome and, as an added benefit, aid sleep too. I still take it when going through a period of RLS or poor sleep (1 half an hour before bedtime). If for any reason you can't take magnesium try upping your intake of bananas - they're a good source of magnesium.


Thanks BM, I think I looked into magnesium a while ago but decided against it due to my meds. 
Not sure if you would actually call it cramp. It's not like cramp you get in your calf or toes, there's no rock hard muscle, so no knot to massage out.
The only way I can describe it is like boiling hot water being poured over my leg which continues to boil and runs down as I stand and try and straighten my leg.
I came across something called Meralgia Parasthetica caused by pressure on the nerve. 
I'm still waiting MRI results I had 5 weeks ago to check for any compression probs in my legs.
Surely they must have the results by now.
I'm actually scared to go to bed now in case it happens again.
Oh, and I eat a banana every night, even though I don't like them🤢 .


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> Good morning, really nippy here this morning. I had a blanket on the bed last night, soon be changing to the winter duvet.
> @Cully, sorry you woke up in such pain, does it go away once you are mobile?


As I've just told @Bertie'sMum ,it does go eventually once I can stand and straighten my leg. The pain is so bad, as soon as I try to stand it just moves down my thigh so I have to stand inch by inch. Sometimes it's just a few minutes but sometimes much longer. It feels like something is ripping the flesh off.
I want to change my Gabapentin for something better but can't until I get my MRI results, which are of course, taking ages.
It's still painful 9 hours later.


----------



## huckybuck

That sounds like symptoms of sciatica @Cully

When I herniated my disc I would get feelings of ice cold water dripping down my calf and onto my foot. It was the strangest thing, I kept thinking I had spilled water down myself or wet myself 🙀

I also had the pain - it would stretch all the way down the side of my thigh and down my leg.

Gabapentin did help but was never enough. Added Codeine and naproxen and paracetemol and amytriptiline in the end.

However I hated how I felt with it all so ended up just putting up with most of it and just took GP.

Since then I have discovered Panadol night which I wish I’d been able to try as night times were the worst. Might be worth a go?

ETA I’m much better now although still get the odd pain in my leg which I treat as a warning for my back. Also been left with numb toes and side of my foot which just won’t come back. At least it doesn’t hurt now though.


----------



## BarneyBobCat

I did a 12mile ride this morning, sobered me up and it was really lovely. Glorious sunshine although a little windy. I wrapped up today - base layer and warm gloves made all the difference. 

So after sobering up there was only one thing to do - went out for lunch and had a couple of beers! Chilling this afternoon, might BBQ later


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Definitely sounds like sciatica to me, very similar symptoms to what my wife gets and she also says about her calf feeling like something is tearing. She has naproxen which seems to help


----------



## Cully

huckybuck said:


> That sounds like symptoms of sciatica @Cully
> 
> When I herniated my disc I would get feelings of ice cold water dripping down my calf and onto my foot. It was the strangest thing, I kept thinking I had spilled water down myself or wet myself 🙀
> 
> I also had the pain - it would stretch all the way down the side of my thigh and down my leg.
> 
> Gabapentin did help but was never enough. Added Codeine and naproxen and paracetemol and amytriptiline in the end.
> 
> However I hated how I felt with it all so ended up just putting up with most of it and just took GP.
> 
> Since then I have discovered Panadol night which I wish I’d been able to try as night times were the worst. Might be worth a go?
> 
> ETA I’m much better now although still get the odd pain in my leg which I treat as a warning for my back. Also been left with numb toes and side of my foot which just won’t come back. At least it doesn’t hurt now though.


Oh how I wish it felt like cold water instead of boiling lava. I think I could just about cope with that, by comparison.
The doctor I see now doesn't believe in pain killers, took me off co codamol and told me to take paracetamol instead, which do nothing for me.
I just want to get to the bottom of it as I've had it for years now.
Sorry you've had so much to put up with HB🙁.


----------



## lullabydream

Afternoon well just! Am guessing, I never know when evening really begins.

I thought I really could do with a nap when I finish work at 4. Got to 3 o'clock and was thinking my beds calling. Then all hell broke lose at work and am working till about 9 tonight. Good thing is that I can be on here today whilst at work!

After reading about panadol night am off to have a nosey at the meds


----------



## Ali71

Aww @lullabydream how are you love?? 
Sorry to hear you have been caught late at work - hope you get some good rest later on x


----------



## lullabydream

Ali71 said:


> Aww @lullabydream how are you love??
> Sorry to hear you have been caught late at work - hope you get some good rest later on x


Am fine but just think it's going to go slow because all I want is my bed!


----------



## Willow_Warren

Was a good day yesterday!

my plans for this afternoon got cancelled though which is a shame (I was trialling a horse share and was due to hack him out today, seen and ridden him a few times now, but she’s decided to move yards and the new yard is too far away, so it’s a bit disappointing). Now trying muster the motivation to get out of bed and go for a walk - been so lazy this week.

got plenty I could be getting on with today…. All of which involve me moving 

hannah x


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Good morning, it’s a little on the chilly side here this morning. 

Very late night last night for us! Not from the party, we were home after a couple of hours (just a “show our face” kind of thing) but then another hour trying to suss Oscar out. Then I couldn’t settle to go to sleep worrying about him, gave him a Webbox lamb in jelly that I’d never given to the rescue, which had about half of and a bunch of dental and hairball treats. We’ve certainly had worse days but urgh.

So today I feel like a zombie and we are heading out about 10ish to see my best mate as it’s her birthday tomorrow, so we are going for lunch. It’s easily 90 minutes drive. I hate when we have plans when Oscar isn’t great but I don’t make much difference being here when he feels yuck. He just needs to rest and hopefully feel better - at least that’s what HD said last night.

Sewing course yesterday was a good start, I’ve put darts into the front of my top and made a start on the French seams! I have no idea what I’m doing to be fair, we go again in two weeks, so I’m going to try to replicate the top at home as I go along, for more practice.

So that’s us for the day. I hope everybody has a lovely Sunday. Don’t forget to do something that makes you smile


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Meant to say “boooooo” to your horse share going by the wayside @Willow_Warren


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Good Morning  

@Mrs Funkin yes it's chilly here too ! My heating actually came on last night  (which I hastily turned off !!) but as it was cooler through the night I did sleep better. I 'liked' your post for your lunch out today and your sewing efforts - but not for Oscar seemingly being "under the weather" again.

No idea of what I'm doing today - except I "might" take the car to the car wash for a good clean inside and out  That's one job I just can't manage to do myself these days.- could do with having a neighbour with a teenage son who'd like to earn some pocket money 

@Cully like others have said that does sound a lot like sciatica - the sciatic nerve starts from your lower back and runs down your buttock into your leg then through the thigh and into the back or side your calf and continues down to your foot and toes and the pain may be stabbing, burning or shooting. I've found that physio and the right exercises help with mine. Co-codamol with 500mg paracetomol/8mg codeine (or Solpadeine Max with 12.5mg of codeine) can be bought over the counter. Prescription strength Co-Codamol comes with 30mg or 60mg of codeine.

Have a good day everyone and like MrsF says find something to make you smile


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Grey here too. Going out on my bike soon for a quick blast, then off into town for Sunday Lunch and a few drinks. I was tried yesterday after being in York boozing - was falling asleep at tea time!


----------



## Cully

Good Morning. I was just sitting here in bed, nice and snug and thinking I could happily stay here all day. Then I heard a cat screech and just knew it was Moo.
I looked out the window and saw Dave, the little b&w who really ought to be called Patch, sitting on the window ledge leaning in through kitchen window.
I went in the kitchen and he is still there, obviously summoning up courage to come in. Poor boy has been kicked out early, or never allowed in last night. 
Moo was sitting at a distance on the worktop daring him to try.
Poor Dave. Probably only wanted some brekkie and a warm.
I can't though. It's not fair on Moo so shooed him (nicely) on his way. 
If it was just me I wouldn't mind if all the locals popped in for a bit of comfort. I'd be a feline drop in centre . But it's her home and apart from Sooty, she's protective of it.
So bang went my lie in.
Just watching the throng of people in the queue on TV. They look like a swarm of ants from above. I wonder what other countries who don't  queue make of this strange British tradition.
Suppose I'd better get all my chores up to date as I know nothing will get done tomoz.
Hope you all have a nice quiet day and do something that makes you happy.🤗


----------



## lullabydream

Morning all!
Another work day today, although I am not sure whether I should be starting at 9 or my official start 10! Due to staff illness our rota is changing nearly every day, twice a day that's how this week has gone. However it's not been updated to accommodate staff illness yesterday so it's a bit up in the air but am nipping in at 9 to see if am needed


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Thanks @Bertie'sMum - I think it’s just par for the course with his issues (especially the liver problem which I think must make him feel yucky!). I do feel I’m better at just accepting it now - it’s hard though and I’m definitely a work in progress when it come to Oscar not eating! He’s had over half a pouch now and settled down so hard all I can do. Can’t make him eat, that’s for sure!


----------



## Charity

Good morning all on a very chilly but sunny day. Have had a lovely walk with Purdey this morning., well wrapped up. Yesterday, I was sorely tempted to put the heating on but managed to resist and just put on another layer of clothing.

How lovely was the Vigil by the grandchildren last night and lots of happy things yesterday like the King and Prince of Wales meeting the public out of the blue. There have been some great stories about the Queen's thoughtfulness and kindness to individual people. How great that all the food people aren't allowed to take into the Hall is being collected to go to food banks. The organisation of the whole thing is second to none. No Sunday off for the King, he's seeing Mrs Trussworthy (my namef for the new PM) this morning and meeting important people later. 

I can report that @ewelsh has reached Dubai safely.

@Cully, I think the snake queue looks like a busy beehive. 😊

We've got to get ready for our decorator starting at 8.30 Tuesday morning which means moving furniture. I shan't want to do it tomorrow but I think we'll have to do it just before bedtime tomorrow night. 😞 Shall be glad when its all finished.

Hope everyone has a nice relaxing day.


----------



## Minuscule

Morning everyone,

I was away for a few days, I went to Lourmarin, in the Luberon area, with my mum on Friday. The market was sooo crowded (lots of English people!), then we went to the restaurant and I bought a new stone bracelet, an aventurine. Everytime I go to this stone shop, I choose a stone and when the owner tells me what it's for, it's always for me! this one is for skin issues and hairloss 

Then we came back home and I started being dizzy and had headaches. I'm still feeling a bit meh but it's better than Friday evening and yesterday.

Hope you have a good Sunday!


----------



## GingerNinja

Good morning.

It's quite bright with blue skies peeking through  

I really should go to the tip because I still have the old cupboard from the lounge on my driveway but I'm not sure if I can manage on my own 

Nothing planned for today, I was really lazy yesterday. Luna was in a playful then cuddly mood and I admit that I took full advantage and has a couple of hours with her, just doing nothing 🤭

Sorry that Oscar is a bit off @Mrs Funkin do you want me to send a pouch of Turkey Nood to try?

I hope that you feel a bit better @Cully if possible try to do gentle stretches to ease thigh and calf muscles. The last two nights I've been woken up with pain in the top of my foot but it's actually due to tightening muscles in the top of my thigh! My arthritis means that walk funny to protect it but then that causes all other sorts of problems 😕

Have a lovely Sunday xx


----------



## Ali71

Good Morning
it's a beautiful day, agreed a bit chilly though, and thankfully the wind has died down a little bit from that biting Northerly.
Sadly my friend passed away in the early hours of Saturday morning. She was only in her mid 50s and leaves a husband, 2 daughters and 2 grandchildren. Its really sad and of course it can send your mind to unwanted places.

Today I'm not going to sit around, I need to keep busy. I might go to the gym or have a nice long walk in the fresh air.
@Cully I hope you're feeling a bit brighter today
@Mrs Funkin Oscar will probably snooze the day away and he may surprise you by eating more  Enjoy being with your friends
@lullabydream have a good shift
@BarneyBobCat hope it was a good ride, you're braver than me this morning! You'll have earned a blow-out lunch

Enjoy your Sunday, however you choose to spend it x


----------



## huckybuck

Morning all.
Glorious morning today.

Feeling a bit sad that I can’t make it to Lying in State (my neighbour who I had plans to go with yesterday has pulled out and Mr HB was a bit funny about me going on my own). I wish I hadn’t waited for her as I’m sure there were people I could have gone with earlier in the week. But I am a believer in fate and if something isn’t meant to be then that’s it. It’s not the end of the world.

I watched the grandchildren last night and thought it was such a lovely thing they wanted to do the vigil. There was something so special about sharing their Grannie with the nation at that moment.

Not sure if Huck is coming out in sympathy with Oscar but he was off his food last night. Wouldn’t eat anything, not even his favourite soup and sweets and he had a bit of dodgy bots. He’s still not himself this morning either although he did want his butter after his inhaler which I’m taking to be a good sign.

So today is going to be a quiet day - I might carry on trying to binge watch The Crown although got a few jobs to do first.

@Ali71 so sorry to hear about your friend. That is terribly sad.

Hope Oscar perks up today.
Glad @ewelsh is ok
Hope @Cully has a better day and everyone else has a relaxing Sunday.


----------



## Charity

Ali71 said:


> Good Morning
> it's a beautiful day, agreed a bit chilly though, and thankfully the wind has died down a little bit from that biting Northerly.
> Sadly my friend passed away in the early hours of Saturday morning. She was only in her mid 50s and leaves a husband, 2 daughters and 2 grandchildren. Its really sad and of course it can send your mind to unwanted places.
> 
> Today I'm not going to sit around, I need to keep busy. I might go to the gym or have a nice long walk in the fresh air.
> @Cully I hope you're feeling a bit brighter today
> @Mrs Funkin Oscar will probably snooze the day away and he may surprise you by eating more  Enjoy being with your friends
> @lullabydream have a good shift
> @BarneyBobCat hope it was a good ride, you're braver than me this morning! You'll have earned a blow-out lunch
> 
> Enjoy your Sunday, however you choose to spend it x


I'm so sorry @Ali71 that your friend has passed away. That's the same age as my Mum was when she died, its no age at all. Very sad for her family. 😞


----------



## GingerNinja

How sad @Ali71  my thoughts are with you and her family x


----------



## SbanR

Very sorry to hear about your friend @Ali71


----------



## BarneyBobCat

That is very sad @Ali71 , try not to dwell on it, Im sure your friend wouldnt want you to.

Bike ride was tough - very windy but I enjoyed it still.


----------



## Willow_Warren

Well I managed a 7 mile walk… it was rather tough but I really don’t know why!! I certainly didn’t walk very fast as i picked 1.3kg of blackberries whilst I was out!

Just had breakfast and watching some telly before making soup for lunch.


@Ali71 sorry to hear about your friend. 

@huckybuck @Mrs Funkin hope your boys have a better days today

& boooo indeed (lol). My grooming kit arrived in the post yesterday as well… I was really happy it had arrived in time to use it for the first time today… bummer!!


----------



## Charity

huckybuck said:


> Morning all.
> Glorious morning today.
> 
> Feeling a bit sad that I can’t make it to Lying in State (my neighbour who I had plans to go with yesterday has pulled out and Mr HB was a bit funny about me going on my own). I wish I hadn’t waited for her as I’m sure there were people I could have gone with earlier in the week. But I am a believer in fate and if something isn’t meant to be then that’s it. It’s not the end of the world.
> 
> I watched the grandchildren last night and thought it was such a lovely thing they wanted to do the vigil. There was something so special about sharing their Grannie with the nation at that moment.
> 
> Not sure if Huck is coming out in sympathy with Oscar but he was off his food last night. Wouldn’t eat anything, not even his favourite soup and sweets and he had a bit of dodgy bots. He’s still not himself this morning either although he did want his butter after his inhaler which I’m taking to be a good sign.
> 
> So today is going to be a quiet day - I might carry on trying to binge watch The Crown although got a few jobs to do first.
> 
> @Ali71 so sorry to hear about your friend. That is terribly sad.
> 
> Hope Oscar perks up today.
> Glad @ewelsh is ok
> Hope @Cully has a better day and everyone else has a relaxing Sunday.


@huckybuck, like you I feel so disappointed that I couldn't get to London but I couldn't stand in that queue. I try to console myself with the fact that I would have missed so much of everything that is happening by watching the TV. In some ways its better at home but obviously you're not part of the whole atmosphere. 

People are now being told not to set out due to the time people have to wait I would hate to go and spend hours waiting only to be told it was closing but I'm sure this will happen to some.


----------



## lullabydream

Sorry for you loss @Ali71


----------



## Cully

@Ali71 ,so sorry to hear such sad news. My heart goes out to you and her family.😟


----------



## lymorelynn

Good afternoon 😌
Sorry I've not been around over the past couple of days. I've been on kitten watch since Friday lunchtime and as some of you know, finally Lolita finally gave birth early this morning. Sadly we lost the first baby but have three little survivors, all doing well. Lolita also thinks that Sybyl belongs with them too, which she isn't impressed about 😹
Having spent the last two nights on my bedroom floor I'm looking forward to sleeping in my bed tonight - though the squeaks will keep me awake, no doubt.
The weather has turned really chilly, especially at night but not putting the heating on yet.
Just popped out to do a bit of shopping that I had chance to do yesterday and our local Waitrose was packed! Just because they aren't opening tomorrow 🙄
Hope everyone has had a lovely weekend 🙂
I'll leave you with a picture of the new arrivals


----------



## ewelsh

Hi everyone,
I have been updated by @Charity 

@Ali71 sorry about your friend xx

@lymorelynn I am sorry you lost a tiny one, glad Lolita is ok along with 3 little beauties. Xx

If I could share some heat from Dubai for you all I would happily, it’s ridiculously hot 🥵 are we ever satisfied


Only cat I have seen is this one











Hope everyone is well.

xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh @Ali71 I am so sorry to read of the death of your friend. No age at all, her poor family and friends. Sending you love and a patented Mrs F squishy cuddle.

@huckybuck sorry Huck has been chatting with Oscar. Though to be fair, the small boy has eaten nothing today but when we got home I dropped HD off to try to get Oscar to eat something whilst I had to pop somewhere and he ate two Felix soups, which HD gave him as he didn’t know what else to do. He wolfed the first and came looking for more apparently. I know it’s nothing but at least it’s fluid!

@GingerNinja you’re so sweet to offer but Oscar doesn’t usually go for turkey flavoured things. I’m going to try to get the lamb JW to see if he will go for that.

@lymorelynn so sorry about the poor little one, go well little BLC, your family are waiting for you at the Bridge xx


----------



## Ali71

Thank you everyone for your kindness, I’ve had a video chat with my Mum, a good gym workout and Suki hasn’t left my side all day. The heating is on but I’m ordering an Oodie so we can be snuggly.
I hope you’ve all had a nice day x


----------



## Annealise

Hi @ewelsh enjoy your holiday. I hope the weather isn't as hot as when I visited in September one time.. Think it was 40 degrees. It felt like I was walking over hot coals on the beach lol.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Morning, it’s grey here, which matches how I feel. Going to get up shortly and start to get sorted for the next few days, as I’m working Tuesday, Weds, Thursday, so I have to be super organised.

The Oscar battle continues. Gave him some cerenia last night, as I had one tablet left, so that’s four doses. I don’t think it especially does anything but he comes looking for food and doesn’t want it when he gets it, so I’m guessing he just feels sick. So it’s worth a try. He did a ginormous wee last night after he’d had two pouches of Felix soup. Of course if was a normal Monday I’d be trying to find something to tempt him. I’ve been looking at the periactin @Tigermoon and it says use with caution in animals with cardiac or liver conditions, so I’m a touch wary. I will email our vet I think though, see what she thinks. Thank you for the information, I thought he’d have come out of his refusal phase by now.

Right. Let’s get up. Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Ali71

Good Morning, thought I would post live from my bike ride today 😊 Nice to get out in the fresh air! It’s lovely and bright but a bit nippy for those early dog walkers!
Home for a shower and breakfast before we sit down to watch the events of the day.
Have the best day you can xx


----------



## Willow_Warren

Well Andre spent the night outside, this is becoming increasingly common! He’s come in eaten breakfast and back outside again!

Just watching a bit of bbc breakfast news before getting in with a couple of things…. 

I’ve woken up feeling like I’m getting a cold 😫. Hopefully that is all it will be… but never come out to be a cold!!

Have a nice day everyone what ever you are doing x


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Good Morning on this sad day when we say our final farewells to our beloved Queen - I realised yesterday that she had been "my" Queen for 70 of my 75 years.

I shall be watching events unfold from my sofa and will be thinking of her family who have lost their lodestar.

The Queen is dead, long live the King.


----------



## Tigermoon

Good morning all. 

I expect that I'll be doing what most will today, watching the state funeral of Elizabeth II. It still feels a bit unreal. We went to see my brother and his family yesterday and said how odd it'll be to have the King's Speech at Christmas instead of the Queen. 

@Willow_Warren, I hope your 'getting a cold' feeling turns out to be nothing. I've had that happen a few times over the past couple of years and it always freaks me out because I think I've picked up the dreaded virus despite being so careful.
@Bertie'sMum only my mum and dad were alive for the old king. My dad remembers him as he was 10 when he died and Elizabeth became queen but my mum was about 5 and doesn't remember it at all.


----------



## Charity

Good morning on this very special day. OH and I got up at 6 o'clock to watch the last of the people paying their respects to the Queen. The saddest part was when they had all gone and it was empty other than those keeping guard and staff. Today a chapter in all our lives ends.

I went out early to do my dog walk, there was hardly anyone about. Just going to have breakfast then I shall be glued to the TV most of the day and blubbing. 

@Willow_Warren, hope you haven't got a cold.
@Mrs Funkin, hope Oscar will feel better soon
@Ali71, another of your beautiful pics 

Have a peaceful day all.

God bless and keep you Your Majesty. ❤


----------



## Cully

Good Morning. All jobs up to date so nothing, I hope, to interfere with my watching TV.
I'm cat sitting for my friend until Thursday . 
It's her birthday this week. What on earth can I buy an 80 yo??? I just can't think of anything.

Have a good day wherever you are and whatever you're doing. I expect for many of us it will involve a large box of tissues xx.

Thank you Your Majesty for everything. God Bless you in his care❤.


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Slightly hungover after my day out yesterday. Got a bike ride in first so I dont feel too guilty about my massive Sunday dinner and then cocktails and beer 

Going to treat today like a Sunday, relaxing morning, will watch some of the funeral later. Then bike ride after lunch to get me back on the health kick. Going to cook a nice sausage pasta dish for tea but do a big portion so we have some left for tomorrow.


----------



## ewelsh

Morning all

We will be watching the tv all today to pay our respects and say a final farewell to our Queen. I feel very sad not to be in the UK today.

Have a peaceful day everyone x

“ In our prayers “


----------



## GingerNinja

Good morning.

Apart from some washing, I shall not be doing much today apart from watching TV later this morning.

It does feel strange. I have put my zebra socks on for the occasion and feel that the Queen would approve of my choice 

@Cully why not treat your friend to a nice lunch/tea and cake out, rather than buy a present. I know that I would rather do that than receive gifts 🙂

X


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I agree @GingerNinja a treat out for your friend @Cully or if she's one of those glamorous older ladies, a manicure or something? A little "experience" rather than a "thing"?


----------



## huckybuck

🖤🖤🖤🖤🖤🖤🖤🖤🖤🖤🖤🖤
May your way be paved with our love today 
🖤🖤🖤🖤🖤🖤🖤🖤🖤🖤🖤🖤


----------



## Tigermoon

Cully said:


> It's her birthday this week. What on earth can I buy an 80 yo??? I just can't think of anything.


I bought my Dad a lathe ....


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Morning, bit dark here still, gosh summer really is gone.

Work today for me. Typically when Oscar isn’t great I’m on three straight long days.

This evening is Uncle Mick’s sort of wake, without a funeral (as he didn’t want one). Very strange to have no funeral, I know it’s his choice but it Is part of the whole process of grief I think. We found out yesterday that he had a direct cremation last week. Gosh, this all feels gloomy after yesterday. Speaking of which, wasn’t the whole day incredible? The people lining the streets/dual carriageway even on the way to Windsor. I do hope there’s a restful day ahead - but I suspect not.

Rigt. This won’t buy the baby a bonnet will it? Best up and at ‘em. Have a good day everybody.


----------



## Ali71

Sending love @Mrs Funkin and some “hungry vibes” to Mr O-W.
I just got ready for the gym but on the way there i lost heart. Still feel a bit flat and hoping today is a good day at work. Maybe my hair appointment lunchtime will lift me a bit!
It’s a Monday kind of Tuesday feeling for sure.
Have a good day folks x


----------



## urbantigers

Sorry I’m very behind with this thread. Just haven’t had time to post. Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Back to work, boooo! Short week though so must not complain. I only watched a bit of a the funeral, I really don't like funerals, too sad for me. So I went out on my bike about half way through which was nice although windy. 

I just know its going to be 5 days squeezed into 4 at work this week so best get my bum out of the door. Have a good day all!


----------



## Bertie'sMum

God Morning 

Totally gob-smacked this morning ! Just used my GP's booking app in the hope of getting a F2F appointment sometime this week or next and have found one with my favourite GP later THIS MORNING  I've been in so much pain for the last few days with my back and with the trapped nerve in my arm/hand and need some stronger more effective pain killers than the ones I already have. Plus need a re-referral to the orthopaedic clinic that I was under last year for the trapped nerve issue.

I'll be combining the GP visit with a food shop as Sainsburys are right next door to the GP practice and then my gardener is due this afternoon for the first lawn cut in ages (plus more shrub cutting back !).

@Mrs Funkin I hope that Uncle Mick's wake is a celebration of his life and the chance for his family to start to move on from his passing.

Hope everyone has a good day - especially those due back at work after the events of the last few day.


----------



## Jojomomo

Good morning everyone! Back to work for me too today, I did log on briefly yesterday to check for any urgent messages but luckily there were none. I watched both ceremonies yesterday but turned off in between and had a little lie down with Thorin, pic below. 

Have a good day at work @Mrs Funkin and @BarneyBobCat, good luck at the GP @Bertie'sMum. Hope everyone has a great day


----------



## Tigermoon

Good morning all. 

Feeling rather anxious this morning as my Persian girl is going in for a dental today  

@Mrs Funkin I hope that Uncle Mick's wake goes well. 
@Bertie'sMum blimey that's a miracle! I don't remember the last time I saw a Dr face to face.


----------



## lymorelynn

Good morning
I went to bed last night feeling a little strange after all of yesterday's events. It really is the end of an era.
I'd forgotten what it was likely sleeping with squeaking Siamese babies too 😹 They are a noisy bunch and I had to get up a couple of times to make sure they weren't being squashed or pushed out. Honestly, there's only three of them, you'd think they could find a nipple each 😹 They had all gained weight nicely yesterday so I hope that has continued when I check them in a bit.
Just booked our next round of Covid jabs. I was hoping they were going to do flu jabs at the same time but apparently not so I'll have to book those soon too.
@Bertie'sMum well done for getting a GP appointment straight away 👍 Fortunately I haven't needed to consult a doctor for quite a while so I don't know how things are at our surgery. It would be nice to think that things are getting back to normal.
@Mrs Funkin I hope your Uncle Mick's wake goes well. We've been considered not having funerals. My husband doesn't want anything religious at all. I think we need to discuss it with our children though. I understand what you mean about an actual funeral being part of grieving. Morbid topic 😔
Hope everyone has as good a day as possible 😊


----------



## Cully

Good Morning. Wow, what a come down from yesterday with all the anticipation and awe.
Feels a bit flat now.
Just Tesco order to complete. I normally start on Monday but didn't of course.
I must try and get myself a GP appointment. A proper f2f one to discuss my meds and pain issues. I haven't had a med review since 29018.
No chores Yippee as I did them all to leave yesterday clear. 

@Mrs Funkin ,hope work goes well for the next 3 days for you. I'm sure your little man will be absolutely fine with Mr F keeping a close eye on him.
I've never heard of a direct funeral before. I hope the wake goes well and everyone has lovely memories of Uncle Mick.
I think I'd like a party before I go so I can give everyone a bash to remember. And if I'm there, they'll _have_ to say nice things about me😃.

@Ali71 , aw, sorry you couldn't do your walk. Sometimes your heart just isn't in it is it, which isn't surprising for you atm. 
Hoping your hair appointment will lift your spirits. A bit of pampering often does.

@Bertie'sMum ,that was lucky getting such a quick appointment with your Doc. I hope it goes well and you get all your problems sorted out to you satisfaction. Fingers crossed for you.

@Tigermoon , he he, not sure what my friend would think of a lathe for her 80th birthday. She's quite old fashioned and prefers typical gifts so I'll probably get wine and chicks. But extra special ones.
Good luck with your Persian's dental today.

@lymorelynn , lovely to hear baby meezers are doing well. How's mum?
You've reminded me I need to book my COVID booster too so must do that and hope I can get it at my local jab centre again.
Now don't spend all day gazing at those newbies .

Right, I've got a moaning Moo telling me she doesn't want the trout I've put down for her breakfast, so will I please do something about it, sharp!
Have as nice a day as you can. I hope it includes a few smiles. xx


----------



## huckybuck

Morning all. Feel very flat after yesterday and seeing all the TV back to normal again. 

Slept dreadfully - lots of weird dreams. 

Not sure what the plan is today. Mr HB is around and I’ve got cleaners in so will probably have to get out for an hour or two. 

@Mrs Funkin I hope Uncle Mick’s send off is a nice one. 

@Tigermoon good luck with your girl’s dental today. 

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Charity

Good morning. I could have come on here at 4.00 a.m. as I was awake then so I got up. I couldn't get that slow march music out of my head which we've been hearing all week. What a totally wonderful, but sad, day yesterday. Even my OH was blowing his nose and I've never seen him so engrossed in anything. I think it will take a while to get back to normal, although the events are over, I think the sadness remains.

@Mrs Funkin, we heard last week that our neighbour who died a couple of months ago had a direct funeral. The sad part was no-one, her husband or friends, made any arrangements for having her ashes scattered and didn't even enquire where they were. This was just after we heard about the Queen and it really upset me to think she was so alone at the end like that even if it was her own choice.😞 Hope Uncle Mick's wake goes well.

@Bertie's Mum, glad you managed to get a doctor's appointment so quickly, that was lucky.

@Tigermoon, good luck with your girlie's dental today.

Our decorator is here, we are in chaos. We moved all our lounge stuff in to our bedroom first thing and it will all have to go somewhere else tonight otherwise we'll be sleeping in the kitchen.  I've got the cats shut in the bedroom too, Bunty's hiding under the bed and Toppy's in one of the beds I've put there for them. They can go out if they want. as the window is open...brrr. Not sure where they will be sleeping tonight, probably with us. 😼

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## GingerNinja

Morning all.

I've only been working for 1.5 hours but bored with it already! Yesterday was amazing but it left me feeling really anxious for some unknown reason, perhaps it's just the other things on my mind. I might take Friday off as holiday as I have so much holiday to use by the end of the year and don't want to lose it! It's difficult though seeing as I often work a couple of hours on the day I don't work to keep up!

I hope Uncle Mick's send off goes well @Mrs Funkin and that the dental is fine @Tigermoon 

Exciting events @Charity  I have done nothing about trying to find a decorator! Silly as I want it done by xmas really.

@Cully I hope your friend is grateful for the wine and chicks, do you think this one is special enough? 










Happy Tuesday x


----------



## Cully

GingerNinja said:


> @Cully I hope your friend is grateful for the wine and chicks, do you think this one is special enough?


Now you _know_ I meant chocs. Although as a farmers ex wife she would probably love some chooks to look after and chat to. 
I managed to get a lovely tea caddy with that beautiful photo of the Queen taken in May. I'm sure they said it was the last one the family took. I'll add chocs later. Or chicks😋.


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> Good morning. I couldn't get that slow march music out of my head which we've been hearing all week.


Me too. I must have slow marched miles alongside of them in my recliner with my legs up, and moved my feet in time to the beat. It reminded me of my time in the army as I love military music.


----------



## huckybuck

Cully said:


> Now you _know_ I meant chocs. Although as a farmers ex wife she would probably love some chooks to look after and chat to.
> I managed to get a lovely tea caddy with that beautiful photo of the Queen taken in May. I'm sure they said it was the last one the family took. I'll add chocs later. Or chicks😋.


We need a pic of the tea caddy. I would love to get a picture of the Queen (black and white, possibly an old but loved the one the RF released the day she died) to have at home. 

I am waiting for Buckingham Palace shop to open again.


----------



## Cully

huckybuck said:


> We need a pic of the tea caddy. I would love to get a picture of the Queen (black and white, possibly an old but loved the one the RF released the day she died) to have at home.
> 
> I am waiting for Buckingham Palace shop to open again.


I'll send one as soon as it gets here.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Morning gang, I can’t work out if it’s raining it sounds like it might well be. It’s certainly gloomy.

Small boy came and jumped on the bed at about 5:45 which was good, some more normal behaviour. No meowing for food though.

Uncle Mick’s little wake was nice. Husband’s brother came down and the two of them and UM’s three daughters recreated a photo on the memory board from when husband was three-ish. It’s so cute that they did that.

Another day at work today. Who knows what it will bring.

Don’t forget to do something that makes you happy today if you possibly can.


----------



## GingerNinja

Morning.

I'm still in bed waiting for the water to come on so I can shower. I'm going to have to change the time on the thingy because I do this often!

I've got an 8am meeting... Who organises such a thing? So I need to look respectable soon 

You know, it was only reading that some of you still had the slow march music going round in your head that I realised that it was most probably this that made me feel so anxious on Monday. Some music does this to me but it's usually bad pop music 

Luna wouldn't eat last night, not even a treat, and she mostly started in her cave bed in the spare bedroom, so something is bothering her. I hope she's not constipated again.

Must get up!

Have a good day x


----------



## urbantigers

Sorry I’m way behind on this thread.

I’m glad Uncle Mick’s wake went off well @Mrs Funkin 

I hope Luna eats something soon @GingerNinja 

I have bagpipes going on in my head!

Whilst I enjoyed watching the funeral, I have to comment on Mosi and Kito’s disrespectful behaviour. They both get 0/10 for their behaviour on the day as the pair of them stayed awake all day long until about 4pm and spent the day misbehaving. Kito especially was naughty playing and chewing the blind cords in the kitchen. I had to constantly get up to him and he got shouted at a lot. I also trod in some poo at one point. The Westminster service had just started and I thought that was a good time to go and get some food as I can hear the tv in the kitchen and see it a bit. My omelette was ready to go when I realised I had poo on my slipper. So I spent the next 10 minutes keeping one eye on my omelette, the other on my slipper (and floor) which I was trying to clean and feeling annoyed that I was missing the service. They continued to be a right royal PITA all day.

At least Kito is staying with his later mornings, mostly. He did start at 5.10 this morning but it was brief and he then went quiet until 5.40. I could, and probably should, have got up a bit sooner but I don’t want to encourage Kito to start up earlier. His later times are much better at weekends so I’d rather be a bit later during the week and have better weekends. He will get early again as his morning antics are not light dependent. I need to enjoy this while I can.

work is a bit of a pain at the moment. One of the systems we use has been down since Thursday. It doesn’t affect most of our work, but we have a daily report that has to be dealt with and colleague and me take it in turns. We’ve not been able to do that since last Thursday so obviously it’s building up. My colleague is off after today until a week on Monday. So muggins here will have the job of trying to get caught up with that


----------



## Charity

Good morning from a sleepy me. After getting up yesterday at 4.00 a.m. and not getting to bed last night until after 11.00, well not strictly true, I was in bed but I can't get to sleep until OH comes to bed and he was watching TV until 11.30., I feel I could happily go back to bed. 😏

We decided to let the cats sleep with us last night as their room is out of bounds. I put their large cushion on my dressing table and by the time I went to bed they were cuddled up together on it and gone to sleep. I got up just before 6.00 o'clock in the dark, thinking they were probably somewhere else playing about as usual, so I put my hand out on the dressing table and touched two little furry heads, still there, bless them. 

The decorator did well yesterday. He and my OH discovered they were both in the Forces so started to reminisce about old times. 

I managed to book for our Covid jabs yesterday at our local ferry terminal, horrible place to get around. Then, literally ten minutes later I got an e-mail from my friend telling me the chemist which is literally half a mile up the road from us was doing walk in appointments. Typical. So I'm going to go there next week and cancel the other appointment. Not sure what my OH wants to do.

On my own with the decorator this morning. I'm stuck either in the kitchen or bedroom where the cats will be again and will be plying him with coffee. There's always someone to slave over. 😋 

@Mrs Funkin, glad the wake went well and UM was remembered nicely. Hope Oscar will be more perky today.

@urbantigers, don't think Mosi and Kito will be in the New Years Honours List by the sound of it. 

@GingerNinja, hope Luna has her breakfast this morning.

Hope everyone has a good day. Off for my doggie walk xx


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Sunny day here and its hump day already! 

Went out on my bike last night, it was pitch black by 7.30! At least it was warm but the dark nights are upon me and my lights are required. 

Despite having a rather bad weekend for eating out and drinking Ive put on no weight so my exercise regime is working well. Still want to lose around half a stone but I think that might not be possible to be honest unless I do something dramatic like eating salads for every meal. Oh well. 

Enjoy your day!


----------



## Tigermoon

Good morning all. 

Bright and sunny here. 

I'm pleased to say my Persian girl has come through her dental ok. She's had two teeth extracted and the rest given a thorough clean. She was rather spaced out last night so I put some classic music on and left her to relax in my bedroom. I gave her some liquivite instead of her usual raw meal and unfortunately it's gone right through her so she'll be getting a bot-wash this morning! She's got antibiotics and pain relief to take for a while. It cost me just over £700. I'm tempted to see if I can claim on the insurance as I'm with petplan and they do cover dentals in certain circumstances. 

Other than that it's hopefully going to be a fairly peaceful day for us as nothing is planned. 

@Mrs Funkin, glad the wake for Uncle Mick went off well.

@urbantigers, what a pair of pickles Mosi and Kito are  

@GingerNinja, I hope Luna eats up today. 

@Charity For some reason the covid jabs are all over the place this time round. The place we had all our previous ones is no longer doing them and we've got to travel to the next city over which is over 30 minutes away on a good day with no traffic!! Goodness knows how the old folk who don't drive are supposed to manage.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Good Morning 
No rain here @Mrs Funkin but it is very "grey" at the moment (sun forecast for late morning).

Off to see my sister for a haircut this morning and I'll probably call in at Pet Corner in her local garden centre on the way home as Lily needs some new catnip toys - she's "loved" her existing ones to pieces !! Did get to see my GP yesterday and she's given me Naproxen plus prescription strength Co-codamol for my aches & pains - plus she's re-referring me to the orthopaedic unit for my hand/arm pain and said to talk to the physios about my back at the next appointment for my neck in a couple of weeks time - with the number of pills I'm now taking I feel like a walking pharmacy and I'm sure I'd rattle if you shook me 

@Mrs Funkin I'm glad to hear that Uncle Mick's wake went well - I remember at my Dad's wake we all ended up in hysterics as his sister recounted funny stories of when he was a boy ! 

@Charity I need to book my Covid booster too - will probably go to the walk in centre in the High Street next week when, hopefully, my back will be a bit easier for walking.

Suppose I'd better start to sort myself out for the day ahead - hope everyone has a good one


----------



## GingerNinja

Just popping in to say that Luna has eaten just over half a Mon Petit pouch, okay it's only about 30g but at least it's something and I can try again in a few hours  The good thing was that she got up and came in the kitchen for it, so she must be feeling better.

i do hope that she was only not eating in solidarity with Oscar-Woo and that this means that he has also eaten this morning 😘


----------



## Charity

Tigermoon said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> 
> @Charity For some reason the covid jabs are all over the place this time round. The place we had all our previous ones is no longer doing them and we've got to travel to the next city over which is over 30 minutes away on a good day with no traffic!! Goodness knows how the old folk who don't drive are supposed to manage.


@Tigermoon, they are adding to the list of places doing jabs daily. I had the same trouble at the weekend when I tried to book, the nearest was about 30 miles away but then, yesterday, up pops my local chemist. If you keep looking on the NHS website, you might find something closer or check with pharmacies. When I phoned yesterday, the recorded message said the website has the same centres as the call centre I was phoning but that wasn't the case. You might be able to change it then.


----------



## ewelsh

Morning all

Hope you all well x


I found a cat at last, what a sweetie he was, but so skinny, I will be showing photos of him to Libby and Lottie to remind them how luck they are and to eat every last damn morsel in their bowls.

here you go




























Have a lovely day everyone x


----------



## huckybuck

Morning all! 
Dreadful night sleep. 
I still kept dreaming about the Queen’s funeral along with other stuff. Was tossing and turning all night. 

I’ve got a poorly hen - I think she might be struggling to lay an egg (got a feeling it’s the same girl who laid the giant egg a few weeks ago). Not sure what to do. I popped her to bed last night and she’s in the nest box this morning still. I will try to give her some food as she won’t have eaten or drunk anything. 

I need to water the garden this morning as we seem to have had very little rain the last few days. I have a lot of new roses rooting in and want to make sure they aren’t stressed. 

Then I am going to make some minestrone soup for lunch and think about what to do for dinner. 

Have a good day everyone and hope our fur babies find their appetite!


----------



## Cully

huckybuck said:


> We need a pic of the tea caddy. I would love to get a picture of the Queen (black and white, possibly an old but loved the one the RF released the day she died) to have at home.
> 
> I am waiting for Buckingham Palace shop to open again.


Here we are, it's just arrived. I know my friend will love it.


----------



## Ali71

Hello and good afternoon, 
Hope everyone is having a good day.. I met my friend for breakfast this morning early, so I was up and sorting cats plus popping in a casserole for later.
@Charity I hope all the decorating is going well
@ewelsh how lovely, it's imperative on holiday to find a kitty!! So dinky, they make mine look huge, even Slinky Suki  I trust you are having a lovely break xx
@huckybuck sorry to hear you have a poorly hen, fingers crossed she is feeling better soon (sending some healing clucky wishes)
@Tigermoon that's good news about your girl's dental - hope her tummy settles 
@urbantigers you have a naughty duo there! I hope you managed to still have an appetite for that omelette lol!
@GingerNinja @Mrs Funkin more "healthy appetite" wishes coming your way.
@BarneyBobCat The winter months make cycling a challenge, I have a winter wardrobe lol - Proviz switch jacket and bib so even Google earth can see me 
@Cully ahh that's lovely, how thoughtful 
@Bertie'sMum enjoy your pampering and trip out 

Days are all off, Wednesday already!!


----------



## Charity

Decorating is going well. Bunty has been hiding under the bed all day, she won't even go outside which is a shame as its lovely today.. The only time she will come out is if I go and sit in the bedroom, then she will appear and sit on the bed near me but if I leave and there is noise, she disappears again. . Trouble is I can't sit here all day. 🙄


----------



## huckybuck

Cully said:


> Here we are, it's just arrived. I know my friend will love it.
> View attachment 577577


Oh that is really lovely!!!


----------



## Cully

Very late today but I've had cat sitting duty 3 times so far, Tesco delivery to put away and had to go banana hunting. Absolutely none anywhere.
@urbantigers ,oh dear, naughty Mosi and Kito, although it did make me chuckle at the image of you trying to keep an eye on too many things at once.

@Charity ,glad your decorator is getting on with it. At least if he doesn't finish on time you can blame OH for holding him up. Men! They're worse than us when they get talking.
Trying to book my COVID jab too but so far everywhere is too far away. I'm hoping local chemists might do it.

@Tigermoon , I'm glad to hear your Persian girl came through her dental op ok. I don't see any reason not to enquire about using your pet insurance. It can't do any harm to try, so good luck.

@Bertie'sMum ,I'm glad you got your meds sorted and hope they work for you.
I'm still waiting for a long awaited physio appointment so I'm a bit envious you've got one soon.
I know how it feels to have pill rattle.

@ewelsh ,oh what a little lovey. Not looking for a real life holiday souvenir are you?🤗

Right, washing up to do, then sort out something for dinner.
I haven't used my cooker at all since I got my air fryer so I'm really pleased about that.
I am taking weekly meter readings and can see my electric usage is so much less already.
Hope you all have a good whatevers left of the day, and find time to relax.







Ttfn xx


----------



## Charity

Cully said:


> Very late today but I've had cat sitting duty 3 times so far, Tesco delivery to put away and had to go banana hunting. Absolutely none anywhere.
> @urbantigers ,oh dear, naughty Mosi and Kito, although it did make me chuckle at the image of you trying to keep an eye on too many things at once.
> 
> @Charity ,glad your decorator is getting on with it. At least if he doesn't finish on time you can blame OH for holding him up. Men! They're worse than us when they get talking.
> Trying to book my COVID jab too but so far everywhere is too far away. I'm hoping local chemists might do it.
> 
> @Tigermoon , I'm glad to hear your Persian girl came through her dental op ok. I don't see any reason not to enquire about using your pet insurance. It can't do any harm to try, so good luck.
> 
> @Bertie'sMum ,I'm glad you got your meds sorted and hope they work for you.
> I'm still waiting for a long awaited physio appointment so I'm a bit envious you've got one soon.
> I know how it feels to have pill rattle.
> 
> @ewelsh ,oh what a little lovey. Not looking for a real life holiday souvenir are you?🤗
> 
> Right, washing up to do, then sort out something for dinner.
> I haven't used my cooker at all since I got my air fryer so I'm really pleased about that.
> I am taking weekly meter readings and can see my electric usage is so much less already.
> Hope you all have a good whatevers left of the day, and find time to relax.
> View attachment 577589
> Ttfn xx


@Cully, they say women talk! The decorator said goodbye just before 4.00 o'clock and its now 4.25 and he and OH are still talking on the doorstep. 😴

@Tigermoon, glad the dental went well.

@ewelsh, make sure you don't accidently slip that lovely cat into your luggage


----------



## huckybuck

Poorly hen has been struggling to lay all day. I managed to get her to have some milk with honey and a tiny bit of my magic bircher muesli. She has now passed an egg but the shell is crushed and separate from the yolk. Was hoping she’d feel better after but it looks like she’s still wanting to carry on laying which is worrying. 

Everything crossed she’s had enough liquid and food to keep her going til tomorrow. If she’s no better in the morning it’s the vets.


----------



## huckybuck

@Cully I’ve done a reading today too and worked out what I think our daily usage has been since we switched 12 days ago. It’s definitely gone down a bit but I am worried as we haven’t had the heating on at all yet. 

The smart meter should be fitted Sat (please let it be done without a hitch lol) and then I am going to put the heating on for a day to see what it costs. 

ATM we seem to be around £11 a day which is about 1/3 of what we were predicted but then this doesn’t take into account any gas or the rise due in Oct.


----------



## Charity

huckybuck said:


> Poorly hen has been struggling to lay all day. I managed to get her to have some milk with honey and a tiny bit of my magic bircher muesli. She has now passed an egg but the shell is crushed and separate from the yolk. Was hoping she’d feel better after but it looks like she’s still wanting to carry on laying which is worrying.
> 
> Everything crossed she’s had enough liquid and food to keep her going til tomorrow. If she’s no better in the morning it’s the vets.


Poor thing, hope she will be alright 😟


----------



## Cully

huckybuck said:


> @Cully I’ve done a reading today too and worked out what I think our daily usage has been since we switched 12 days ago. It’s definitely gone down a bit but I am worried as we haven’t had the heating on at all yet.
> 
> The smart meter should be fitted Sat (please let it be done without a hitch lol) and then I am going to put the heating on for a day to see what it costs.
> 
> ATM we seem to be around £11 a day which is about 1/3 of what we were predicted but then this doesn’t take into account any gas or the rise due in Oct.


Yes it's going to be interesting to see if changes we have recently made are making a difference.
I don't use much gas during warmer months as it's only for hot water and that's minimal. No wash mach, dish wash, tumble dryer etc.
It's my electricity that eats the money and that's pretty consistent all year.
Time will tell I suppose.
I hope your smart meter proves to be worth all the trouble you've had to get one.
Oh, and hope your chook picks up by the morning and no need to take the poor lady to the vet.
xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Morning team, it’s definitely still dark out and I’ve had a terrible sleep.

So work was alright most of the day and then everything kicked off, culminating in one of my colleagues being reduced to a sobbing mess due to vile behaviour. She’s like me, pretty tough**, so I’ve never seen her so distressed. It was awful.

Work again today and it’s looking very busy with just the planned work of the day. I don’t want to go, I want to stay here but Oscar is with HD and my being here will make no difference. He’s just come and jumped on the bed and is just sat here. Not asking for food or anything.

** except when it comes to Oscar. Then I’m not so tough.

Have a pleasant day everyone. Sorry I’m not interacting well, the work/Oscar combo is not good.


----------



## Charity

Good morning all. 

@Mrs Funkin, sorry it turned out to be a bad day at work yesterday. I remember the 'I don't want to go' feeling. Life seems to be so full of stress sometimes.

I feel stiff as a board this morning, Bunty and Toppy slept with us again last night only they didn't stay in their own bed, they decided to join me in mine, so I've been sleeping in half a bed, unable to move most of the night or pull my duvet up when it got a bit chilly. Thanks kiddos...or should that be kittos. 😏 

Got a sort of a free morning so I'm going to join the Covid jab queue if I can probably, not sure what time it starts. Purdey's got a new winter jacket arriving today, not that she'll be grateful. 

The decorator drinks coffee like there's no tomorrow so I'm going to have to get some more today as we're now running out. He's working hard and fast (probably all that coffee!).

The weather was glorious here yesterday, just like a proper summer's day. The garden is full of spiders at the moment hanging about so I'm not spending too much time out there. 

Nearly the weekend again already, where does time go. 

Hope everyone has as good a day as they can. Ta ta 'til tomorrow.


----------



## urbantigers

Sorry Oscar and work are both worrying you/being a pain @Mrs Funkin Sorry also that your colleague was reduced to tears. Some people can be really vile.

Poor kitty @ewelsh Definitely small enough to slip into your luggage though.

I don’t know what the weather is doing here as it’s still dark . Hate being up so early at times. Really cold at 5am now too. Hard not to put heating on. I have decided that I need to check my heating is working ok having been off for a few months, so I’m waiting for a particularly cold spell and/or time when I have washing to dry then I will put it on briefly just to put it through it’s paces! I’ve had a revised estimate for my electricity (I think - may have been gas!) and it’s not as bad as feared but it’s so awkward having gas and electric with different suppliers and it’s hard to estimate how much heating will cost as it’s not as constant as electric. My recent gas statement for the past year showed that I used less gas last year than the year before, so I will have to continue that trend 

Thankfully work system was working yesterday so colleague and me were able to blitz a few things and get on top of stuff but I am now on my own for the next week and a bit. When there’s only 2 of you it’s really hard when one is on leave. Not just more work but no-one to bounce ideas of and no-one to chat to either (I’m still working from home). It will probably feel like a long time but at least I’m off on 3rd October (the first day my colleague is back in).

I think Kito is getting a bit earlier in the mornings. Still got up at 5.40 without too much noise, but there was a bit more whining at more frequent intervals. I feel a bit more confident ignoring him as he’s been good for a while so my neighbours can’t have much to complain about, but if he continues and gets noisier we’ll be back to square one.

Try to enjoy your day everyone.

edit - I can see now that it’s another damp, dark, drizzly Manchester day. Very envious of those of you with sunny days. I really wanted a last hurrah during September but we’re not getting it here.


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Slightly grey here but dry. Creeping closer to the weekend. Work is no fun this week, too much to do, not enough people. I ended up working from 8am to 8.30pm last night with no lunch or breaks so Im a bit tired today. Oh well, back to it and off I go again!


----------



## Tigermoon

Good morning all. 

It's a dull grey day here. I've got yet another blood test this morning! To be honest I am sick and tired of them especially after last time when the lab refused to run them because one of my other results came back as abnormal (which is normal for me), instead of contacting and confirming with the GP in the first place. We were very lucky that they hadn't destroyed the sample as it was nearly 6.30pm by the point this came to light. I'll be speaking to my specialist next week and I'm going to say I want to drop this particular medication. I don't think he'll be happy at all, but I can't go on like this. I read the other day that you shouldn't have a IV blood test more frequently than every two weeks or it'll cause irreparable damage to veins. I've been having them weekly since the beginning of July!!!

@Mrs Funkin so sorry to hear what went on at work that's appalling. I never enjoyed going to work but the last few years were misery and I was glad when I retired. 
@huckybuck I hope your hen is feeling a bit better this morning.


----------



## Ali71

Morning folks
Sounds like it has been a trying few days all round  I'm so sorry to hear work is rough @Mrs Funkin, even harder when you are worrying about wee man O. There is no excuse for making someone cry, none of us have any idea what a person is going through in their own life and some thoughtless comments can really have an awful impact - I hope your colleague is in better shape today. Sending some more hugs to Oscar and Mr F...

@Charity good luck getting your jab
@urbantigers sunny here in East Anglia, hopefully it won't stay damp and drizzly for long in Manchester
@Tigermoon hope the blood test goes ok and that's the last of it!
@BarneyBobCat fingers crossed today is a bit more civilised at work and you at least get coffee!
@lymorelynn Hope you had a peaceful night, how are the BLCs doing? x
@huckybuck how is your dear hen?
@ewelsh hope you're having a fabulous time, have you met any more "locals"?  😸

Thursday...weekend is in sight!

Oh I forgot, we're off to Prague next weekend...has anyone here been? What would you recommend or where should we visit? x


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Good Morning  

Sunny but chilly here in Surrey and it looks like we might have some rain tomorrow.

Just a quickie post this morning as I'm off to my shift in the charity shop soon. Pleased to say that the Naproxen seems to be working it's magic on my back as it's not so painful and I am walking better Unfortunately doesn't do anything for my hand/arm as that's due to a trapped nerve so hoping I get the referral back to the orthopaedic consultant sooner rather than later !

Sending good vibes to all those having work problems - I can still remember those feelings of not wanting to go to work and the related stress; so thankful that all that is behind me now !


----------



## Ali71

Have a good day @Bertie'sMum!! Glad you've got some relief with Naproxen. Good luck with your referral


----------



## GingerNinja

Morning all

It's warmer here today compared to the last few days, quite bright too.

I hope that there are no dramas at work today @Mrs Funkin 

My day off today so I'll be doing housework in preparation for my mum's visit at the weekend. I also need to plan my son's kitchen as we're ordering from an online supplier. It's a bit daunting to get it right but we just can't afford even a flat pack one from Wickes. They are so expensive now and he's only got a tiny space!

Luna is eating again although not very much, she probably had about 100g yesterday but she seems brighter and is shouting her replies at me again, instead of the pathetic "eoww" croak on Tuesday.

I hope that your hen is okay today @huckybuck poor little lady.

@Charity there are so many spiders here! Unfortunately I have them indoors as well as outside.

Anyway I must crack on, have a good day xx


----------



## ewelsh

@Ali71 I have crystals in my ear and vertigo, any tips, I can’t move without falling down.



Sorry i havent read everyone’s messages, hope your all ok and @huckybuck hen is ok today x


----------



## Ali71

It is nice here today isn't it @GingerNinja, much warmer than yesterday morning! x
@ewelsh I'm so sorry you have my total sympathy as you know I have had this, it is horrendous. Have you got any travel sickness pills or can you get anything from a pharmacy. I usually take Stemetil or something. You could try some BPPV exercises, found some on YouTube





__





Loading…






www.youtube.com





Hope that's ok to share here mods. Feel better soon lovely xx


----------



## huckybuck

Morning all. 

Come on Oscar - have a nibble today and get that appetite going!!!

@ewelsh Mr HB has had crystals - he was told to lie on the sofa with his head hanging down (or the bed) to try to get them moving. 

The pharmacies in Dubai are pretty good and should be able to give you something for the sickness. But gosh it’s horrible. I think ultimately it’s a case of waiting for them to dissolve (don’t know if there’s any drops they can give you to speed this up). 

Horrid thing to have on your hols though. 

Slept like a log last night until 4 when Huck decided to have a coughing fit culminating in him throwing up. An hour later he came back to bed, shouted at me (hungry I think) and jumped 4 footed onto my head…great!!!! He stood there for a moment then walked off and tried to wake Dad instead. 

Went down to check on the girls this morning and poorly hen was still in the nest box. But she did get up, stretch and jump out for a roam. She’s still fluffed up but not as bad as yesterday and she’s walking a bit better. 

I gave her some more muesli but her appetite is not as good and she’s very light compared to the others so I don’t think we are quite out of the woods yet. I’m not sure if there’s something else going on but will see how she fairs today. 

It’s a beautiful day today here but going to do some admin. I need to phone BT and threaten to leave and see if I can get our phone and broadband reduced. Mr HB wants to keep BT sports so I think we have to stay with them but won’t tell them that!!! 

Hope everyone has a better day today!


----------



## Cully

Good almost Afternoon!!
I had an invite for a flu jab at my surgery so booked it in for 1st October. Still can't get one for a COVID jab that's easy to get to.
I put out all my recycling, cleaned litter trays (supervised by Moo), been fruit foraging at Tesco (success this time). 
My friend is due home tomorrow so will clean her 3 litter trays and put vac round when I go in later. Must have sustenance first though.

@Mrs Funkin , oh that's awful for your colleague, I hope she feels better today. Some people can be so unpleasant.

@ewelsh ,sorry to hear about your ear problem. Tbh I've never heard of it before but I hope some of the PF suggestions here help. Nice to hear from HB that the pharmacies are good there.

@huckybuck ,oof I know that feeling when a four footer lands on your head. Hope his little chat with 'Daddy' helped 😸 .
Good to here your wee lady is a bit better this morning and she's back to normal soon.
Good luck with BT.

@Bertie'sMum. ,Hope your charity shop shift goes well. Thank goodness you're getting some relief from the Naproxen. I'd like to try it but not sure it will mix with my meds.

@Charity ,never mind, it won't be much longer until you don't have to share beds. It's amazing how much discomfort we are prepared to put up with for them🤗.
Hope you managed to get your jab. Another chore done. Good job we are good at queuing.
We have a few spiders here too but they're only trying to find a mate so that's ok. I presume we've got loads in the garden too as Moo climbs in the yucca and comes home covered in cobwebs.
Bless her, I'd rather she be a bug watcher than bird catcher.
Ha ha, keep providing the caffeine and they'll carry on working. As long as OH doesn't distract them.

Speaking of tea and coffee I must pop and see the chap working next door and offer him a mug and biccies.
I feel sorry for him as the paint absolutely stinks and makes his eyes water.
Right. Up and at 'em!!
Hope today is better than yesterday, and tomorrow better than today xx


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Cully said:


> @Bertie'sMum. ,Hope your charity shop shift goes well. Thank goodness you're getting some relief from the Naproxen. I'd like to try it but not sure it will mix with my meds.


I can't have NSAIDs on a long term basis because of my heart issues but short term is OK - HOWEVER Naproxen can affect kidney function as can one of my diabetic meds so have to take Omeprazole at the same time to protect my kidneys. If ever you're worried about how particular medicines might interact the best person to speak to is usually the pharmacist - they often know a lot more than the Doctors do !!


----------



## Cully

Bertie'sMum said:


> I can't have NSAIDs on a long term basis because of my heart issues but short term is OK - HOWEVER Naproxen can affect kidney function as can one of my diabetic meds so have to take Omeprazole at the same time to protect my kidneys. If ever you're worried about how particular medicines might interact the best person to speak to is usually the pharmacist - they often know a lot more than the Doctors do !!


Thanks. As I've only one kidney I probably won't be able to have it then.


----------



## Charity

Cully said:


> Good almost Afternoon!!
> I had an invite for a flu jab at my surgery so booked it in for 1st October. Still can't get one for a COVID jab that's easy to get to.
> I put out all my recycling, cleaned litter trays (supervised by Moo), been fruit foraging at Tesco (success this time).
> My friend is due home tomorrow so will clean her 3 litter trays and put vac round when I go in later. Must have sustenance first though.
> 
> @Mrs Funkin , oh that's awful for your colleague, I hope she feels better today. Some people can be so unpleasant.
> 
> @ewelsh ,sorry to hear about your ear problem. Tbh I've never heard of it before but I hope some of the PF suggestions here help. Nice to hear from HB that the pharmacies are good there.
> 
> @huckybuck ,oof I know that feeling when a four footer lands on your head. Hope his little chat with 'Daddy' helped 😸 .
> Good to here your wee lady is a bit better this morning and she's back to normal soon.
> Good luck with BT.
> 
> @Bertie'sMum. ,Hope your charity shop shift goes well. Thank goodness you're getting some relief from the Naproxen. I'd like to try it but not sure it will mix with my meds.
> 
> @Charity ,never mind, it won't be much longer until you don't have to share beds. It's amazing how much discomfort we are prepared to put up with for them🤗.
> Hope you managed to get your jab. Another chore done. Good job we are good at queuing.
> We have a few spiders here too but they're only trying to find a mate so that's ok. I presume we've got loads in the garden too as Moo climbs in the yucca and comes home covered in cobwebs.
> Bless her, I'd rather she be a bug watcher than bird catcher.
> Ha ha, keep providing the caffeine and they'll carry on working. As long as OH doesn't distract them.
> 
> Speaking of tea and coffee I must pop and see the chap working next door and offer him a mug and biccies.
> I feel sorry for him as the paint absolutely stinks and makes his eyes water.
> Right. Up and at 'em!!
> Hope today is better than yesterday, and tomorrow better than today xx


Yes @Cully, I went to the chemist at 9.00 this morning and was in and out in about 20 minutes. I had both my flu and Covid jabs in the same arm which is aching like mad now. . I was hoping for Pfizer which I had last time but it was Moderna today. I cancelled the booked ones when I got home. OH"s going tomorrow. The lady on duty said I was very good for filling in my form correctly , it was like being at school.

The decorator is using Crown paint which used to make me feel really sick years ago but thankfully not now. He's wallpapering tomorrow which is the bit I'm looking forward to.

We had an air ambulance hovering really low over our house at lunchtime and he landed on the green at the bottom of our road. He was there for over an hour.

Having the cats as bed companions will definitely NOT become the norm. 😾


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> Yes @Cully, I went to the chemist at 9.00 this morning and was in and out in about 20 minutes. I had both my flu and Covid jabs in the same arm which is aching like mad now. . I was hoping for Pfizer which I had last time but it was Moderna today. I cancelled the booked ones when I got home. OH"s going tomorrow. The lady on duty said I was very good for filling in my form correctly , it was like being at school.
> 
> The decorator is using Crown paint which used to make me feel really sick years ago but thankfully not now. He's wallpapering tomorrow which is the bit I'm looking forward to.
> 
> We had an air ambulance hovering really low over our house at lunchtime and he landed on the green at the bottom of our road. He was there for over an hour.
> 
> Having the cats as bed companions will definitely NOT become the norm. 😾


I asked my Tesco pharmacist if he knew if local chemists were offering COVID jabs but said no. Told me the nearest one, which is where I've been offered, but it's so hard to get to if you haven't got your own transport.
Paracetamol should sort out your sore arm. Don't be surprised if you feel a bit 'blurg' for a few days.
The old Debenhams here was used as a COVID vacc centre and was a godsend as it's only a short bus ride, but they've stopped. I heard it's being turned into flats 🙁 .
Did you find out what the air ambulance was called for?
Whenever I see an emergency vehicle with siren blaring I get a sinking feeling, knowing some poor soul is in trouble.
I bet you'll be glad to have the house back to yourselves. It'll be so lovely when it's finally finished.
Have you explained sleeping arrangements with T&B?
Laughed at your form filling. You didn't by any chance use crayons did you?








Have a peaceful evening xx.


----------



## lullabydream

So so late to this today, been so busy at work. Well technically am still at work.

@Charity I had Pfizer last time and was feeling terrible for about three days after. This time I had moderna and apart from a ridiculously sore arm for about 5 days. I have been fine. So fingers crossed you are ok too!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Good morning, it’s rainy here today which is typical isn’t it? It feels like we’ve been non stop for the last couple of weeks. It never helps when Oscar is poorly/not eating on top of being busy.

Speaking of the small boy, he’s had his tablets and 10g of Auntie Huckybuck’s Virbac biscuits (Gastro this morning @huckybuck - he’s eaten them too, it seems he likes both. I wonder if they taste different, I’ll have to try them!). He went out and straight in again due to the rain. Hopefully he will continue to eat today. I’m so grateful to you HB for sending us the Virbac again to try.

So. Plans for today. Don’t know really, depends on the boy. I do have to do a supermarket shop and hopefully go for a run. Got lots of chores to do as I’ve done nothing for days and the house is a tip (well, in my eyes). Also been researching electric blankets, need to sort that out I think and get one ordered before the one we’d like goes out of stock. Apparently it can be linked to The Robot AKA Alexa, so that will be funny.

Oh! My friend who came to stay recently had her baby. I’m going to order her some meals from COOK as their gift. Nobody needs yet another babygro but some posh dinners for the freezer, now that’s useful I think 

Happy FriYAY everyone. Have a good one.


----------



## urbantigers

Morning! Another horrible, drizzly Mancunian day (mizzle is our default weather). I have a banging headache and woke with a horrid cough. It has now settled into my regular acid reflux cough and hoarse voice, but it felt different so I actually took a covid test. It was negative and I was actually a bit disappointed  If it had been positive I’d have rang in sick to work and gone back to bed. As it is, I will just have to push through and be grateful that it’s friday. And hope that nobody rings me and I can just plod on by myself at home.

my surgery are offering flu and covid boosters at the same time from 7 October so I’m going to try to ring today and get myself booked in.

I love Cook meals, especially the curries. That’s a really thoughtful gift @Mrs Funkin


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Good Morning 

Rain here too Mrs F - Lily popped out briefly but as she doesn't like wet paws has come straight back in and gone back to bed  I shall be joining her shortly as I was woken with cramp in my left leg and a "fixed" hip on the right so not feeling very chirpy this morning !



Mrs Funkin said:


> Nobody needs yet another babygro but some posh dinners for the freezer, now that’s useful I think


Brilliant idea  Haven't been to COOK for ages but I really like their pork with mustard.



Charity said:


> I had both my flu and Covid jabs in the same arm which is aching like mad now


Our GP doesn't recommend having both at the same time for this very reason.

I've got my flu jab booked (my GP does all us oldies on the same day (15th October this year) but I still need to book my Covid jab - luckily I have a choice of a couple of walk in centres in town or I can book a slot in a couple of others. I usually use the walk in centre in the High Street when I'm there visiting Wilkinsons or Poundland !

Not sure what I'm doing today but don't think it will involve anything too strenuous - the ironing will have to wait 

I can't believe it is already 2 weeks since HM passed away - the time has gone so quick ! Hearing "God Save the King" being sung after 70 years of "God Save the Queen" still doesn't feel right to me.


----------



## Charity

Good morning. It's wet and gloomy here too.

Last night my arm ached so much, @Bertie's Mum I vow not to have both injections in the same arm again. OH reminded me that last year they wouldn't do them in the same arm, we had one in each but I forgot as I could have asked for that. I didn't sleep at all well and I woke up feeling very hot, though that could be due to having two furry lumps on my bed all night. 😟 I've got a headache and I feel a bit tired this morning but hey ho. I pleaded feeling under the weather so OH has done the dog walk this morning 😋. I would like to quietly slither back to bed but no chance. @lullabydream, I was absolutely fine with Pfizer so fingers crossed this won't be much different. I thought it was silly yesterday that the chemist give you a leaflet on the way out, its actually the manufacturers guide, loads of unreadable stuff, and it says don't have this vaccine if....blah blah blah. Not much use giving it to you after you'd had it is it.  Think my OH is going this morning though he's dithering but he can't go anywhere else now as I cancelled his other appointments. .🧐

More of the same here today at Chez Charity, confined to the kitchen which gets pretty boring  and plying the decorator with coffee. I'm sure about six cups a day isn't good for him. 

Got a cat food delivery sometime., Today is our vet's last day though I said my goodbyes last week.  She did send me a very nice message on Facebook. Now she's had her present I can reveal what we got her, together with a funny cat and dog jotter from the pets..










@Mrs Funkin, hope Oscar keeps eating today.
@urbantigers, oh heck, not a lurgy for the weekend. Hope it comes and goes quickly and you get through your day OK

Hope everyone has a good Friday, all ready for a nice weekend xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I declined my Covid booster and flu jab at the same time last year. The person vaccinating was most miffed! I am quite a “reacty” sort of person as you know from my bites, so I didn’t want two jabs that I couldn’t then determine which I’d had a reaction to. I once had a shocking flu jab reaction. Anyway, I could never then get my flu jab.

Not sure what I’ll do this year.


----------



## ewelsh

Morning all, I survived the night 😁 I went to a ENT doctor who was so good, in fact he suffers from BPPV himself so was so understanding, I think his words convinced my husband to go easy on me. He gave me medication along with exercises where I have to put myself into ridiculous positions. I will be fine as long as i dont turn my head too fast or I end up on the floor. I fly back sunday so I will be glad to get back to my own bed.
The sitter is still alive…just.. she text to say “ aren’t they all a handful “ 😂

Hope little hen perks up today @huckybuck 

@Charity the wall paper part is exciting and will bring the whole room together as you planned.

@Mrs Funkin give Oscar Woo a kiss from me. X I hope he eats today xx
@urbantigers hope your lurch is a passing flit.


Have a good quick Friday everyone xx


----------



## Ali71

Morning
I think @ewelsh is the only one with decent weather today!! We are mizzly here as well @urbantigers, most unusual for East Angular  Hope your headache eases btw..
Glad to hear you're feeling a bit better @ewelsh, yes you do have to be very careful about turning quickly. I can't even sleep on one side now because it's likely to kick an attack off. Its a very weird sensation and horrible to go through.
@Charity you are so thoughtful...that's a lovely gift. I hope your arm eases over the course of today. Maybe the heat is a slight temperature as a reaction. Take it easy if you can, lets hope Mr Charity doesn't react. Men get it so much worse, don't they? 
@Bertie'sMum sorry to hear you're not feeling so chipper either. Ironing is a chore you can always put off!

Time to get stuck into work, have a good day folks x


----------



## SbanR

Good morning.
It's grey and damp here but Reasonably mild.
Having successfully got a load of the Princeling's Edgard Cooper, I'm now on the hunt for Sheba Select Slices, beef 🙄 . It's always sold out

On the vaccination front, GP surgery is doing a walk in for flu jabs tomorrow, and I've booked my Covid booster for mid October.
Hope everyone has a decent weekend


----------



## GingerNinja

Morning gang.

The sun is just coming out, it was very dark and gloomy earlier. We had rain in the night which woke me up.

@SbanR I have had to order a bumper pack of Fine Flakes because the last box of 12 I had from Tesco must be a different batch and the duck flavour was not to either of the munchkins approval.... straight down the loo! I hope the bumper pack that comes today will be ok!

I'm swamped at work so will have a proper read of the posts this evening but wanted to quickly check in and make sure that Oscar-Woo was ok 

Happy Friday x


----------



## huckybuck

Morning all!!! 

Don’t you just love Virbac???? 
@Mrs Funkin I am so happy he’s eaten them and enjoyed both. I’ll try them later and let you know if there’s a taste difference 😂

Just sat watching the mini budget. Gosh it’s radical and I hope it works. So much incentive there for business and enterprise. 

Whiskas (hen) was a tiny bit better yesterday so hoping it’s the same today. I think there may be something going on but she’s trying to rally which is a good sign. 

I’ve had a text telling me which engineer is coming tomorrow to fit my smart meter. You can’t believe how happy I was to get it 🤣

I hope @ewelsh starts to feel better quickly and is ok for the flight home. I suggest travel sickness pills (Quells or even Buccastem for Migraines) for the flight home as you might not feel too good with the pressure changes. 

It’s a bit grey and damp this morning but good for the garden lol! 

Have a good day all.


----------



## Tigermoon

Good morning all.

Sunshine and cloud here today, I'm hoping it won't rain later. Persian girl had a post op check today and the vet is very pleased with her.

Blood result was ok but still got to go back in a couple of weeks. However I'm going to sneak it out further because my arms are a mess. 

Our flu jabs are booked for 1st October. I'm stalling on the covid one as I've had terrible reactions to all three that I've had, but by far the Pfizer one was the worst, with vomiting and a terrifying bout of tachycardia with tunnel vision!! They are using Moderna this year mainly as its the only one which has been adjusted to protect against Omicron. I've not had that one before so am very wary, which is awkward as I'm one of those who really needs to be jabbed. I'm sure my consultant will have something to say about my reluctance next week when I speak to him. I know loads of people with covid at the moment. One of my friends was very poorly with it, nearly ended up in hospital. The others all caught it at a show last weekend!! 

@urbantigers this is what happened to my friends too; headache and cough but negative test. All repeated the test a few days later and are now showing positive. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## huckybuck

Just got to share. Mr HB has been busy with his coloured pencils. I was so impressed I popped them on the fridge. I particularly like our palm tree and lovely suns. Though sad there are no cats in the picture. He did say they don’t go outside! I just wish he’d put a title at the top like “I love my driveway and my cats”


----------



## Minuscule

Good afternoon,

I had a busy morning, I rescued a hedgehog which was about to drown. It didn't want to stay in its hiding place away from the flies! I saw it crawling into the ivy but then I covered it with leaves because it was not hidden at all. And then, it decided that wasn't good enough and it started wandering in the garden  So for now it's stuck under a basket with food and water and I'll release it this evening when it's dark.

Then I sent all the papers for work, my bank details etc, I'm starting so soon now!

And I also had an appointment with a property developer to discuss what they have on the market and so on. I need to wait a little bit to be into my contract and see if I can borrow any money (not sure with a temp contract and the current context) before I can properly look at it but at least I asked her to keep me informed if they have small houses at some point! Would be nice to have my home now. Although I need to ensure I like my job first...

I am absolutely shattered! I want to go to bed but I'll probably just watch Downton Abbey instead (I started it all over again).

@Tigermoon I am sorry you had a bad reaction to the covid jab... I did too on my first dose, ended up in hospital for a night with a spinal tap, fun times! I did a second dose but never did my third as I caught covid instead... I worry with work and the fact I'll be seeing more people. I'll have to think of what to do.

Hope all the cats and the slaves are fine!


----------



## Charity

Good morning and, yes, it is 2.50 a.m. so I am definitely first on today. Can't flippin' sleep yet again so I've got up for a cuppa and left OH asleep with Bunty and Toppy. I put them in their own bed at 11.00 last night only to find they'd both sneaked into my half of the bed by 12.30. You know what they say..two's company, four's a crowd. 😋, not to mention the fact that Toppy snores!  

OH went and had his two jabs yesterday and got a sore arm like me. Thankfully, mine's OK now. 

Looking forward to a peaceful weekend with the house to ourselves without the decorator and the cats can come out of hiding, I hate having to confine them to one room for a whole week or more, even though they have access to the garden, but they seem to prefer hiding under the bed most of the time. 😼

OH's ordered an air fryer, hopefully to save money on gas bills. 

Oh well, back to bed, see if I can get some sleep in the next three hours. 😴

Have a good weekend everyone 😊


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Good Morning  
No idea what the weather is doing as it's still dark outside (I do hate these dark mornings !) but the forecast is for it to be chilly and sunny later. 

@Charity I was awake much earlier but did manage to drop off again until just before 5 - then I was needing a bathroom visit and a cup of tea so had to get up !

Ended up doing s*d all yesterday so MUST get stuff sorted today that I should have done yesterday - like food shopping and laundry (I'm running out of knickers ). Also want to check out a warehouse style 2nd hand store near me ("Think Vintage"). Apparently it's been around for ages but has been a well kept secret ! It's basically stocked by home clearance companies and includes everything from clothes to furniture at rock bottom prices. My sister's friend found out about it and they've both been a couple of times now and say how great it is - well as I'm not one to pass up a bargain I definitely need to go and check it out 

@huckybuck are those "before" and "after" sketches ???? If so which is which ???

@Mrs Funkin how's our boy this morning ? did he eat overnight ? Lily has had breakfast and gone back to bed - I tell you if sleeping was an Olympic event she'd win the gold 

Have a good day everyone whatever you're doing - may all your troubles be minor ones !!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Morning, it’s sunny here today though pretty chilly. I had a lot of very odd dreams last night.

Oscar ate a few biscuits and had a drink at midnight, then went to bed until just before 6am, when he actually used his scratching post for the first time in days. Oh and meowed a fair bit after his poop, like he usually does. He seems like he’s getting more normal again each day @Bertie'sMum it’s just taking a while this time. It’s so strange to see him drinking water as he’s never needed to before with an all wet diet. Having said that he’s had his meds this morning, a few mouthfuls and now back to sleep, so I suspect we aren’t out of the woods yet.

I did nothing yesterday either BM! Chasing around after food for Oscar and supermarket shopping, then I was zonked. This last two weeks has wiped me out. I’ve not run a step since last Saturday, so today’s parkrun will be rather painful I’m sure! I think I’m being complacent with the chores because next week I’m at work on Monday and Tuesday, which is rare, so then I’ve got six days off. I need to use it to get back on track with food. I’m totally off the rails with bread, cheese, crisps, biscuits. Oscar is the only person in our house with a problem eating, that’s for sure! Also need to get my running back on track too. My eczema inside my ears has flared up massively as well, so trying to remember to keep that moisturised at all times to save me itching it so much it gives me an ear infection.

I feel like I should be and at ‘em but I’m not. I should do a load of washing today as it looks blowy, so might actually dry on the line and I’ve got uniforms to wash. I can’t stand it when the line drying season ends.

I am so looking forward to not having to do anything this weekend. I really am. It’s all been too much for me. I can cope with anything until Oscar is poorly. When that happens it puts me in a spin and I don’t like that feeling. I’m such a control freak that I just don’t deal well with it. 

Okay then. Time to start getting myself sorted. Hope you all have a lovely weekend - let us know how you get on at the vintage place, BM. I’ve looked at it online - it looks crazy! You’ll be there ages I reckon


----------



## GingerNinja

Morning. 

We have blue skies and sunshine but it is chilly. I don't mind but my mum will when she arrives and realises I don't have the heating on 
I could do without her visit really but not seen her for 4 weeks so couldn't really say no without her getting offended. I expect we will go out somewhere today as I think she'll leave quite early tomorrow as my uncle is over from Panama staying with my other uncle up here.

I better clean the bathrooms before she arrives!

I would love a shop like that @Bertie'sMum ! I hope you find something interesting.

I hope that you have a really lazy weekend @Mrs Funkin x

My two hide whenever I have anyone here @Charity but come out soon after they've gone, I think they just feel safer x

Happy Saturday xx


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Its Caturday!

Off to the MILs for the weekend, will be ok but its always a bit of a crap weekend for me driving several hundred miles. Oh well, must do my duty!


----------



## Tigermoon

Good morning all, I hope everyone is feeling well. Bright and sunny here today. 

I'm busy trying to get Frosty to eat raw, like the others do, but OMG he is a man of determination. If something looks even slightly 'amiss' he walks away in disgust!! We've tried the usual things of putting a teeny tiny amount of the raw in with his normal food, but he'd always know. Even it it was just one tiny piece of the minced meat which is only 6mm long, he'd know!!! He will only eat tins of Gourmet Gold, which is not only very expensive but utter garbage. However I did discover he really liked Lick-e-lix, goes bonkers for the stuff. Now Lick-e-lix is made from meat, veg and milk. I spotted that the company where I get my raw cat food from does a kitten weaning paste which is made from meat and goat milk. So I'm trying Frosty with that and and far so good. We are mixing it with the gourmet and while he is still a bit suspicious, it is disappearing down his neck, so I'm keeping my fingers crossed that this helps to transition him to raw.

@huckybuck love the sketches, looks amazing!
@Mrs Funkin I'm pleased to read that Oscar is on the upswing again. 
@BarneyBobCat I hope the visit to the MIL goes off well. I don't envy you all that driving, especially for just a couple of days visit. 
@Bertie'sMum we've got a few of those clearance places near us and they are fascinating to go round. Great if you are looking for large furniture items. You'll have to let us know if you find anything interesting at the store!


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Mrs Funkin said:


> Okay then. Time to start getting myself sorted. Hope you all have a lovely weekend - let us know how you get on at the vintage place, BM. I’ve looked at it online - it looks crazy! You’ll be there ages I reckon


They don't seem to have any parking there and the Sainsburys superstore almost opposite only allows 2 hours parking - so think I'll be going on the bus to be on the safe side !!!

They open on Sundays so thinking I should make the effort and go tomorrow ?


----------



## huckybuck

Morning all. 
Not sure what’s wrong with me atm (possibly too much caffeine) but I am really struggling to get to sleep at night. Then of course sleeping in too late. Somehow I need to get out of it as my body clock is definitely changing.

Bright an sunny morning and then it’s SMART METER day 😂😂😂 if the bloke actually turns up this afternoon he is going to get a huge kiss from me (won’t know where hit him 🤣).

So I need to do a bit of cleaning before he gets here and tidying the cupboard where the electricity meter is. Where does everyone have their smart meter?

@Mrs Funkin have a rest this weekend. It’s been a stressful few weeks and your body needs to recover.

@Bertie'sMum the palm tree one (it’s actually a massive oak 😂) is the after picture that we are thinking of. We’ve found that delivery drivers use the patch of grass on the shared drive to turn vans around and last week they drove into one of our lights and broke it so we’ve decided to try to make a larger turning space if we can. We don’t want to spend a lot so he was trying to work out the easiest cheapest way to do it.

Have a relaxing weekend everyone!


----------



## Ali71

Morning
@Charity we were up at the same time  synchronised tea drinking lol! I did sleep again and hope you did as well...
Milo was on it this morning, and I must have talked it up as he's having a fussy spell. Last night he didn't want his Felix before bed, even though he was hungry. A little bit of magic sprinkle and most of it was gone this morning. Whiskas for early breakfast but again he was fussy when I fed him before I left for work. .I've left him to it with some famous Virbac . Could be a hairball I guess so I will let him have a wander and a grass gorging session when I get home at lunchtime.
@Mrs Funkin that is such good news, keep it up Oscar! PS My vet and the vet nurse both said he will drink more with the Virbac because of the high protein levels (and of course because it's dry). Its a shame they dont' make a wet food eh but then there's no guarantee our fussy felines would like it if they did!!

@Bertie'sMum enjoy your shopping expedition
@BarneyBobCat hope the visit goes well, you can polish your halo later 
@Tigermoon good luck with Frosty
@GingerNinja have a lovely time with your Mum, it's warming up a bit now so maybe you can get out and do something without coats 


Happy Caturday everyone, good luck with Mr Meterman @huckybuck  x


----------



## Charity

Ali71 said:


> Morning
> @Charity we were up at the same time  synchronised tea drinking lol! I did sleep again and hope you did as well...
> Milo was on it this morning, and I must have talked it up as he's having a fussy spell. Last night he didn't want his Felix before bed, even though he was hungry. A little bit of magic sprinkle and most of it was gone this morning. Whiskas for early breakfast but again he was fussy when I fed him before I left for work. .I've left him to it with some famous Virbac . Could be a hairball I guess so I will let him have a wander and a grass gorging session when I get home at lunchtime.
> @Mrs Funkin that is such good news, keep it up Oscar! PS My vet and the vet nurse both said he will drink more with the Virbac because of the high protein levels (and of course because it's dry). Its a shame they dont' make a wet food eh but then there's no guarantee our fussy felines would like it if they did!!
> 
> @Bertie'sMum enjoy your shopping expedition
> @BarneyBobCat hope the visit goes well, you can polish your halo later
> @Tigermoon good luck with Frosty
> @GingerNinja have a lovely time with your Mum, it's warming up a bit now so maybe you can get out and do something without coats
> 
> 
> Happy Caturday everyone, good luck with Mr Meterman @huckybuck  x


I went back to bed about half an hour later @Ali71, only to find Toppy, who had realised there was more space suddenly, had stretched himself out further up the bed, so I ended up having to curl myself up into practically foetal position around him. They both decided to get up at 5.30 so I had to follow to make sure they didn't go into the living room where all the painting had been done yesterday and the door had been left open. So, back to the kitchen we all went for a while, then I fed them and went back to bed. Sod's Law I then fell asleep and woke up to find it was 8 o'clock, well passed my dog walking time. I'm definitely going to get a kip in sometime today.


----------



## urbantigers

Morning! I managed a better night last night, although I went to bed a bit later than planned. I went straight back to bed after feeding the hungry hordes this morning and Kito allowed that. I woke just after 9 and Kito had come from on top of the boiler in the kitchen (where I left him) to his usual place on the bed. When he stirred I got his extra special Kito cuddles which was nice. I’m now waiting for a covid test to develop although I’m now certain my cough is my usual acid reflux cough. I have virtually no voice. It came on very sudden this time. It usually comes on gradually. Doing a covid test to be sure as I’m meeting a friend for lunch today. It’s her treat as she’s just had some back pay. I coughed so much yesterday evening it made me feel really ill - it’s the coughing that makes my throat sore and makes me feel ill rather than the other way around. I took some codeine last night to help suppress the cough (grateful for the pain relief too but I try not to take the codeine too often for that) so will take some more before leaving as my main worry is sitting in a cafe coughing my guts up. Embarrassing apart from anything else. That’s why I’m doing a covid test. I’m certain this is not covid but another negative test result will make me feel a bit more confident going out and coughing in public!

I had some positive news yesterday from Access to Work (part of DWP) after over a year of red tape. Only trouble is that they’ve given me 2 working days to get my employer’s agreement! I gave them what they wanted about a month ago and after no reply I chased it up on Thursday. Reply yesterday asking for confirmation from employer that they will pay their portion and I will pay mine, in order to proceed. 2 days!! I managed to speak to my manager but she needs to speak to her manager who doesn’t work Fridays. So she’s sent an email for her to look at on Monday and then senior manager needs to speak to finance person……. Of course me speaking to finance person is far too obvious. This is local government!  It’s been going on for so long I need it resolved asap.

I hope you can relax this weekend @Mrs Funkin and that our boy Oscar continues to improve.

Has anyone else used slippery elm bark? I bought some for Mosi as I read it can help constipation but now that I’ve got it, it seems I have to boil it with water to make a syrup and then feed separately to meals? I had just assumed I could add a little bit to his food. Seems more complicated than I thought.


----------



## BarneyBobCat

@huckybuck switch to decaf for some of them. You get the same awesome taste with no dehydration or restlessness


----------



## huckybuck

BarneyBobCat said:


> @huckybuck switch to decaf for some of them. You get the same awesome taste with no dehydration or restlessness


I tend to have one tea first thing, then 2 coffees and one more tea after breakfast. I try not to drink any caffeine after about 2pm but just wonder if 4 in the morning is too many. 

I struggle to find decaf that I like as it never tastes quite the same. I have got twinnings English breakfast decaf which is ok but need to make it fairly strong to get any flavour. My favourite ground coffee is Kenyan which is quite mild but I just can’t find a decaf that matches it.

If you can recommend any then I will try them!!


----------



## BarneyBobCat

huckybuck said:


> I tend to have one tea first thing, then 2 coffees and one more tea after breakfast. I try not to drink any caffeine after about 2pm but just wonder if 4 in the morning is too many.
> 
> I struggle to find decaf that I like as it never tastes quite the same. I have got twinnings English breakfast decaf which is ok but need to make it fairly strong to get any flavour. My favourite ground coffee is Kenyan which is quite mild but I just can’t find a decaf that matches it.
> 
> If you can recommend any then I will try them!!


We use illy and M&S decaf coffee. Both very nice. I always have decaf tea - Yorkshire or M&S, I never know the difference!

I usually have one small coffee at home, then two medium Costas at work. I cant drink anymore than that or I won't sleep. I have to drink them before midday


----------



## huckybuck

I might give the Illy coffee and the Yorkshire tea a go thank you!


----------



## huckybuck

Meter man is here. He’s 12!


----------



## Charity

huckybuck said:


> Meter man is here. He’s 12!


You promised you'd give him a huge kiss remember 😋


----------



## Cully

@huckybuck , have you tried the South African Redbush/Roobis tea. It's naturally caffeine free and doesn't have that after taste of tannic that seems to make your mouth dry.
I've used if for years and especially love the vanilla one.


----------



## Cully

@Charity ,just out of interest, which air fryer are you getting?


----------



## huckybuck

Cully said:


> @huckybuck , have you tried the South African Redbush/Roobis tea. It's naturally caffeine free and doesn't have that after taste of tannic that seems to make your mouth dry.
> I've used if for years and especially love the vanilla one.


I’ve tried it but 🤮


----------



## Jaf

My village has the fiesta this weekend. Its in the square by the church, the music started at midnight and didn't finish until 5am!! Even with my window closed I could hear them, then I was able to open my window again. Then at 7am the church bells restarted and made me jump (they are silent from 12 till 7).

Supposed to be doing the horse ribbon competition but no-one seems to be coming. The horse and rider gallop and the rider tries to grab a ribbon from a bar way above their head.


----------



## Charity

Cully said:


> @Charity ,just out of interest, which air fryer are you getting?


It arrived this afternoon, its a Cosori Dual Blaze 6.4 litre Smart Air Fryer. It's not as large as I thought it would be which is good as we haven't got lots of room in our kitchen for any more appliances. OH is doing a pizza in it.for tea.....start small 😊 I know nothing about air fryers so its new for me.


----------



## huckybuck

Charity said:


> It arrived this afternoon, its a Cosori Dual Blaze 6.4 litre Smart Air Fryer. It's not as large as I thought it would be which is good as we haven't got lots of room in our kitchen for any more appliances. OH is doing a pizza in it.for tea.....start small 😊 I know nothing about air fryers so its new for me.
> 
> View attachment 577676


Never knew you could cook pizza in an air fryer!!!


----------



## Charity

huckybuck said:


> Never knew you could cook pizza in an air fryer!!!


There's a recipe book with it and apparently you can.🍕


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> It arrived this afternoon, its a Cosori Dual Blaze 6.4 litre Smart Air Fryer. It's not as large as I thought it would be which is good as we haven't got lots of room in our kitchen for any more appliances. OH is doing a pizza in it.for tea.....start small 😊 I know nothing about air fryers so its new for me.
> 
> View attachment 577676


I've never heard of that make, but then, I hadn't heard of the one I ended up getting.
It's surprising what you can cook in there. I do boiled eggs, and you can make cakes and bread which I haven't tried yet. Nor pizza  !
It's easier once you get used to which temp to use and for how long.
Good luck with it. I haven't used my cooker at all since I got it so hope I've saved on leccy.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Good morning, bit breezy here and there is definitely a nip in the air when I opened the door to let Oscar out after his tablets.

Another midnight poop from the small boy after finishing the rest of his tin of Nature’s Menu…by then I’d already woken several times. Continued to wake up at least once within each hour until I gave up trying to be asleep. Don’t you hate it when you’re whacked out but wake up all the time. Urgh.

Not sure of my plans for today. I guess some cooking and prep for work as I’m doing tomorrow and Tuesday. I don’t very often do a Monday, so that will be strange. Maybe a bit more garden tidying. Husband put away the garden sofas yesterday, so that was all cleaned, then the decking all cleaned and the garden speaker put away. We left the normal little table and chairs out in case we get nice days for sitting out with a coffee, or lunch. Oh the end of summer  

So @Bertie'sMum did you get to the vintage warehouse yesterday?

Have a lovely Sunday everybody.


----------



## Willow_Warren

Well I’ve very much scan read though this forum this morning so I’m sorry as I’m sure I’ve missed lots!

I love my air fryer but it’s only a small 2L one, so limits what you can do. I have put mini pizzas in it and it ok. Did home made chips on Friday!

I’m really low on steps this week, don’t know why I haven’t made more of an effort (and a fair few of the steps I have done have been horse riding (although I promise that is exercise ).

tried out a different horse “share” yesterday (although I need to get better and quicker at mucking out). It’s just 4 miles from home so really convenient (and doesn’t cost too much to in petrol etc). she was a real sweetie to ride and had a little jump on her as well, so my finger s are firmly crossed.

today is housework and life admin! Maybe make a dent on cutting back some brambles!

Hannah x


----------



## Charity

Good morning. I sort of wish I could put the heating on as its so chilly now when you get up in the mornings but I have vowed not to until its really cold. At least we had the boiler serviced last week so its all ready to go.

I had a good night's sleep for a change as I took two paracetomol before bed which always makes me fall asleep. Shame I can't take them every night.

Bunty kept jumping on my feet when I moved them at bedtime, she hasn't done that since she was young. and then her claws would go right through the bedding into my feet.  I think they slept in their own beds all night as no-one was with me when I woke up. They've been fed and have gone out .

OH felt lousy yesterday after his jabs so took himself off to bed for a while. He used to be fine having the individual jabs but having the two together seems to knock him sideways.😒

We had another air ambulance land near us yesterday, they are loud when they're right over your house. There was apparently a crash between a car and a motor cycle just up the road. 

I'm going to have a nice quiet day until later when we have to clear the bathroom ready for the decorator to deal with the ceiling in our bathroom tomorrow. Hope he does that in a hurry, if there's one room I can't stand being out of bounds nowadays its the bathroom. Wish we had a spare. With any luck he might be finished by Wednesday.😊

Her Majesty has now been laid to rest with her family and they are going to allow the public to visit and see them in a while. It's a shame poor Princess Margaret isn't there with them, she's on her own somewhere nearby. 🙁










Hope you and your furries all have a nice Sunday 😊


----------



## Tigermoon

Good morning all. 

I'm stiff as a board this morning after taking a heavy fall yesterday. I stupidly stepped over the barrier that stops the cats from going downstairs and caught my foot. I came crashing down face first, and was very lucky that I just missed the edge of the door jam by inches, not to mention falling just short of the stairs themselves. I could have landed myself in A&E if not worse! As it is my shoulders and spine are very stiff and my legs are covered in large bruises! I'll be looking into getting something a bit taller so I'm no longer tempted to just 'step over'.

@Charity I hope you OH feels better soon. As far as I am aware Princess Margaret is in the same vault as her parents, and now Elizabeth and Philip 🤔


----------



## GingerNinja

Good morning. What a beautiful sunny morning and not too cold, but the forecast for this coming week looks chilly with a daytime high of only 11 on Tuesday. I will be putting my heating on for an hour that day !

Went sofa shopping yesterday, disappointingly I can't find what I want.... I either see nice fabric or a nice sofa but never the two together  I like one fabric for the sofa that I like but it's very light cream which I don't think is practical!

@Tigermoon I'm sorry that you've fallen and hurt yourself and hope that you're not too sore for long.

I might try and tidy the garden a bit but I also want to make soup for the week this afternoon once mum's gone. I definitely can't face salad for lunch now, was different when I was working in a warm office.

Have a good day x


----------



## Charity

Tigermoon said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> I'm stiff as a board this morning after taking a heavy fall yesterday. I stupidly stepped over the barrier that stops the cats from going downstairs and caught my foot. I came crashing down face first, and was very lucky that I just missed the edge of the door jam by inches, not to mention falling just short of the stairs themselves. I could have landed myself in A&E if not worse! As it is my shoulders and spine are very stiff and my legs are covered in large bruises! I'll be looking into getting something a bit taller so I'm no longer tempted to just 'step over'.
> 
> @Charity I hope you OH feels better soon. As far as I am aware Princess Margaret is in the same vault as her parents, and now Elizabeth and Philip 🤔


Thanks @Tigermoon, he is feeling brighter today. 

Princess Margaret is the only royal in history to be cremated because there wasn't any room in the vault left, other than that reserved for the late Queen and Prince Phillip and Margaret wanted to be next to her Father. I read that she is not actually with the rest of the family either because she was not a Member of the Royal Garter or because she was not a Monarch so she is beside their tomb. It's sad she was no longer married when she died so has no-one to lay at rest with. The Queen Mother died seven weeks after Margaret.

When I was younger, Margaret was always very much a part of the family and seen a lot with the Queen and her Mother. Unfortunately, she was not allowed to live the life she wanted and went astray in later life.


----------



## huckybuck

I don’t know why but I thought it was Margaret’s choice to be cremated and that they were waiting for the tomb to be opened so that they could all go in together. I thought it was George VI wish for the family to be together.


----------



## huckybuck

Morning all.
So I had a little bottle of wine last night (celebrating the smart meter installation) but still took a while to get off to sleep. Once I did I was a bit better but was in a deep sleep this morning when Mr HB bought the tea. 

He’s gone off to golf and I have a lovely free morning (to do a bit of cleaning) working out what appliances cost when I run them!

I did work out that when I went to bed we were running at about 14p per hour overnight which seemed quite a lot. 
So I then spent an hour counting up what appliances we leave on or have to be on or what’s on standby etc. 

Once I counted up 6 fridges and freezers, 2 Alexas, 3 air purifiers, 2 computers and 2 printers, too many TVs, Sky boxes and Apple TV’s, remote handsets, 2 phones on charge, 3 robot vacuums on charge (need to get timers), 3 stick vacuums on charge, driveway lights, pet remedy and Feliway diffusers, landline phone handsets and a weather station it actually didn’t seem too bad 😱

Sadly or perhaps it’s a good thing the gas couldn’t be linked as the house is too big for the signal so I’ll have to keep taking readings and work out the difference that way. Keeps the brain working I guess.

I fancy baking today so might do a coconut cake. It’s what Nanny used to make for me when I was little. Sadly I don’t have a recipe as she had it all in her head and didn’t use scales (a bit of this and some of that was all I ever got from her lol) but hopefully I’ll find something similar. 

Ooh and then I will finish off Bad Sisters that I have started to binge watch. It’s got better and better with each episode and can’t wait to see what actually happened! 

Have a lovely day everyone.


----------



## Charity

Sorry @Tigermoon, I meant to say sorry you've had a bad fall. Better rest up today and hope you will feel better tomorrow, if not, may be get a check up. Healing vibes coming your way xx


----------



## Charity

huckybuck said:


> I don’t know why but I thought it was Margaret’s choice to be cremated and that they were waiting for the tomb to be opened so that they could all go in together. I thought it was George VI chive for the family to be together.


She chose cremation because, had she not, she would have had to go to the Royal Mausoleum at Frogmore where Queen Victoria and Prince Albert are buried and she thought that was too gloomy plus she so wanted to be near her father. The rest is protocol. There are a lot of other monarchs and their OHs in the vault as well from way back. If it's now full, they will have to think of somewhere else for King Charles and future monarchs.

On the topic of electricity, we've started turning off quite a few things we left on standby as OH found out that is still using electricity, its hard to get into the habit though. How did we come to this?


----------



## huckybuck

Charity said:


> On the topic of electricity, we've started turning off quite a few things we left on standby as OH found out that is still using electricity, its hard to get into the habit though. How did we come to this?


We’ve talked about switching off the TVs and Sky and computers etc but they take such a long time to re start each time that I can’t see us doing it. Some things (like the fridges and air purifiers) can’t be switched off.

The things I can possibly address are the things being charged. I bought a timer for my kindle and I’m just trying to work out how long it takes to recharge fully. I need to do the same with the vacuums and stuff. I am finding it fascinating trying to work out what things cost actually running. The dishwasher and washing machine I reckon are around 30/35p an hour. The TV or computer about 2p an hour!


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Good Morning  
Gosh I'm late this morning ! Another bad night and then when I finally decided to get up (about 5am) found my back has gone into spasm again - so now walking around doing a very good impression of Quasimodo I've had a hot bath and painkillers and it's easing off a bit now.

@Mrs Funkin I had intended to go to the vintage warehouse today but with my back as it is don't think I'll make it - of well there are plenty of other days I can go !

@huckybuck it's amazing how much electricity appliances on stand by can use - I try to only leave the necessary ones like my cordless phones and my Virgin Tivo box on (like you say that takes forever to start up if it's not on stand by)

@Tigermoon sorry to hear abut your fall, but glad to hear you ended up with nothing worse than bad bruising. At least you didn't up in A&E.

@Charity my heating has been coming on in the mornings but I've been turning the thermostat down to turn it off - like you I refuse to have it on until at least mid-October - later if possible !!

I feel the need for coffee so off to sort that out - hope everyone has a good day


----------



## urbantigers

Good afternoon! I have just got up  I got up to feed the boys (Kito started whining at about 5.30 but it was very quiet whining so definitely no problem with the neighbours hearing that as I could barely hear it) and then went back to bed and slept through until just gone 12. I’ve had my shower and my coffee so am ready now to face the rest of the day. I’m amazed by how much better I am feeling compared to friday, especially friday evening. My friend said to see how I go in the morning but after a bit of a lie in I felt well enough to go to lunch. I am taking codeine regularly and think it is helping with the cough.

I’m sorry you had a fall @Tigermoon I hope you’re a little less sore today. Sorry your back is bad too @Bertie'sMum 

Funny but we were talking about air fryers over lunch yesterday. My friend has recently bought a Tower one from Amazon for £41. It’s a small one but she says she’s happy with it and it’s good. Her mum has bought the same one and is also happy with it. I’m going to have a try and demo of hers in a couple of weeks time before deciding whether I want to get one. I had really nice fish and chips yesterday for lunch. Not many places to gf fish and chips so I don’t get to have it very often, but this garden centre has gf fish and chips on the menu permanently. Very crispy batter, yum.

I had a really nice mooch at the garden centre after lunch and bought a dog toy for my stash. Unfortunately when I got home I discovered the seam was split so I am going to have to take that back. The garden centre’s not all that near but I think I might go back this afternoon since I have nothing else planned.


----------



## Ali71

I'm not even sure where today has gone! One minute it was 3am, then 6.30, then I was in the city, gym, food and here we are 😄
Glad you got your smart meter sorted HB, I've not really looked at mine that much until recent weeks and there's a function where you can see what you're currently using (no pun). It is insightful, becomes a bit of an obsession switching off things you think are power hungry. You can buy individual energy monitors quite cheaply, but it might be a toss-up as to whether it's cheaper to buy some individual timers for those things on charge for example.

I totally agree about the Sky boxes, I had started turning the TV off at the wall overnight, what a pain. I don't often use my oven (hob more than anything). Your air-fryer looks good @Charity, how did the pizza turn out? Light at the end of the tunnel with the decorating, you will be relieved when it's all done x
Sorry to hear you've had a fall @Tigermoon and hope you and @Bertie'sMum feel better soon
@urbantigers good to hear you've caught up on some sleep
@GingerNinja it has been such a lovely day here, hope you enjoyed time with your Mum. I miss mine, we had a stuttery video chat from the beach in Costa Del Sol but it's not the same!
@ewelsh hope you have/ have had a safe trip home and your ears are ok. I'm sure your menagerie are going to love having Mummy home as well 

Well, that's another weekend nearly done 😞 Next one will be October


----------



## Charity

Ali71 said:


> I'm not even sure where today has gone! One minute it was 3am, then 6.30, then I was in the city, gym, food and here we are 😄
> Glad you got your smart meter sorted HB, I've not really looked at mine that much until recent weeks and there's a function where you can see what you're currently using (no pun). It is insightful, becomes a bit of an obsession switching off things you think are power hungry. You can buy individual energy monitors quite cheaply, but it might be a toss-up as to whether it's cheaper to buy some individual timers for those things on charge for example.
> 
> I totally agree about the Sky boxes, I had started turning the TV off at the wall overnight, what a pain. I don't often use my oven (hob more than anything). Your air-fryer looks good @Charity, how did the pizza turn out? Light at the end of the tunnel with the decorating, you will be relieved when it's all done x
> Sorry to hear you've had a fall @Tigermoon and hope you and @Bertie'sMum feel better soon
> @urbantigers good to hear you've caught up on some sleep
> @GingerNinja it has been such a lovely day here, hope you enjoyed time with your Mum. I miss mine, we had a stuttery video chat from the beach in Costa Del Sol but it's not the same!
> @ewelsh hope you have/ have had a safe trip home and your ears are ok. I'm sure your menagerie are going to love having Mummy home as well
> 
> Well, that's another weekend nearly done 😞 Next one will be October


He's gone a bit air fryer mad, you know what men are like with new toys. The pizza was fine (don't ask me how he did it, I just ate it) and today we had air fried bacon sarnes for lunch and he's now doing air fried chips for tea followed by air fried crumpets.  Wonder what's for pudding...air fried ice-cream? 😋


----------



## Ali71

@Charity how funny... he's working his way through the recipe book lol! You'd best not let him on Instagram (or should you... 🤭). there are quite a few air fryer recipe reels. I might even get one now and I haven't really got room, I'm going to have to forfeit something else!!


----------



## Charity

Ali71 said:


> @Charity how funny... he's working his way through the recipe book lol! You'd best not let him on Instagram (or should you... 🤭). there are quite a few air fryer recipe reels. I might even get one now and I haven't really got room, I'm going to have to forfeit something else!!


Must say the chips and the crumpets were nice. We'll probably have a huge electricity bill now instead of gas


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> He's gone a bit air fryer mad, you know what men are like with new toys. The pizza was fine (don't ask me how he did it, I just ate it) and today we had air fried bacon sarnes for lunch and he's now doing air fried chips for tea followed by air fried crumpets.  Wonder what's for pudding...air fried ice-cream? 😋


. 
They love playing with digital displays and stuff, especially if it beeps.
Just make encouraging noises. With luck you might never need to cook a meal again😄.


----------



## SbanR

Charity said:


> Wonder what's for pudding...air fried ice-cream? 😋


Baked Alaska! 😹


----------



## Willow_Warren

Well it’s Monday again! 

But another 4 day week for me as I have Friday off 😀😀. 

Hoping to work from home if my computer will work otherwise I’ll have to go into the office!

I ache all over though… I ride twice on Saturday but I can’t ache this much from that!! Esp not my arms… I don’t really use my arms much when riding!

H x


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Morning, it’s chucking down, I can hear it bashing against the window. That’ll make for a fun journey to work then. Husband says at least it will save him watering the newly seeded front lawn this morning.

Been awake for hours, then finally nodded off at just after five. Small boy jumped on the bed at 5:50.

Work today, have a serious case of CBAs. I wish I was the kind of person that would just call in sick when I wasn’t. Actually I’m not even the kind of person call in sick when I am sick, let alone when I’m not.

Hope you all have a good day.


----------



## urbantigers

It’s cold, it’s dark, it’s wet. It’s just another Monday morning in Manchester. 

My friend always used to say that men are like labradors. Just give OH a pat on the head and tell him he’s a good boy @Charity 

It’s the start of my week on my own without colleague to day so not looking forward to it. I’m also anxious today about getting my employer to sign off on some Access to Work stuff that’s been going on for over a year. Only problem is I don’t think my manager knows what to do or who to ask, and it’s going around finance people when it’s a disability “reasonable adaptations” thing and not a case of whether there’s enough money in the budget for it. As it’s specialist equipment, my employer has to pay a portion of the cost and access to work pay the rest but before they process the award they need my employer’s commitment to paying their bit. My ex employer would have just said yes there and then as its “only” £2500 (a lot of money to me but in context it’s not and unless they can build a car park in the office, they haven’t really a choice about paying this). The kicker is that AtW have given us until tomorrow to do this in order to process my claim. The claim that’s taken them over a year to deal with. I am so anxious about it and worried my manager is sending it all around the houses (and possibly breaking data protection in doing so) when I’m sure she, or at least her manager, can authorise that amount. 

I am sat in pain every day and do it because I’m not the kind of person to make a fuss (but sometimes I should) and during lockdown we all had to just make the best of it. But it’s now 2 years later and I’m still hunched over my computer and still unable to change sides with my mouse (I have an ambidextrous mouse but no room on my desk at home to have it on the left) which is causing problems with my right shoulder. However, if my employer is the one to slow this down, I may not be so obliging and they might find me on long term sick.

Hope your day is ok @Mrs Funkin 

Mosi was the one to be a bit of a PITA again this morning. He was the one meowing and sticking his face in mine (endearing at times but not when I’m half asleep at 5am) whilst Kito didn’t start until 5.40. Kito was still on the bed at 5.15 and I don’t think he’d have got up then if Mosi hadn’t been a pain. I had another bad night, struggling to get off to sleep and then waking in the night. I’m sure it’s the menopause 

Have a good Monday everyone. Or as good as Mondays can be.


----------



## Charity

Good morning. Don't know what its doing outside, its still dark. I do wish my OH wouldn't set his alarm for 6.00 a.m. every day, which wakes me up on the rare occasions I am asleep at that time, then he turns over and has a half an hour lie-in while I have to get up and get going. I can't do lie-ins. 😖.

No prizes for guessing what his first conversation was about this morning? 😩 Here's a clue...rhymes with hair drier. 😜

Have to say I'm not looking forward to today, I've had enough of the decorator. Not him personally, I just want my house back. Having it in a total mess all the time and the rest is starting to stress me out. Must think positive, only three or four more days to go (groan). 🤪

At least I can get away this morning as have a hair appointment, Should have been last Monday but obviously had to be postponed last minute,

Hope everyone has a good day 😊

Edit. @urbantigers, not giving a laugh because of your pain, sorry about that, but about the labrador.


----------



## GingerNinja

Morning all.

I also had a terrible night and was awake for hours. I never sleep that well on a Sunday as I worry about work but not normally that bad. I'm going to struggle to concentrate today.

We also had heavy rain this morning whilst it was still dark but it's quite bright now and I can see bits of blue sky 🌞

i hope that everyone day goes smoothly and, for those like me, quickly!

x


----------



## Ali71

Good Morning from Norfolk
Heavy rain here as well during the night and most of the morning (well, since my first cuppa early early). Could be a bright day @GingerNinja  Hope today is not stressful as feared.
I'm in the office with my egg on toast, I skipped gym this morning as I went yesterday afternoon. I would have walked this morning but it was too rainy. 

@Charity just think this time next week you don't have to have ANYONE else in the house unless invited, and everything will be back in its rightful place. Next time you have to move anything will be to decorate for C-word. Enjoy your pamper session! x
@urbantigers is there anyone you can talk to in HR to "press the button?" Hope you can get it sorted today so you can not have to worry about it. Lol I thought you were going to say Labradors were food driven... 
@Willow_Warren Hopefully you've just used some different muscles and you aren't coming down with anything!
@Mrs Funkin hope today goes smoothly, you're the same as me about taking time off. Fingers crossed these couple of days go quickly and easily so you can relax.

Have a good Monday everyone x


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> No prizes for guessing what his first conversation was about this morning? 😩 Here's a clue...rhymes with hair drier. 😜


Erm....now what could it be? Ah got it. The spare tyre of course  .
Enjoy your hair appointment. That should help de stress you.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Good Morning  

Oops - late again  Didn't have too bad a night but woke with arm/hand nerve pain again - hope the referral appointment comes through soon (please !!!). Then the old boy (the one with dementia) from down the road came knocking again looking for Sally - who variously is his sister, daughter or wife. Didn't have his hearing aid in so I had to speak very loudly and slowly to say yet again that "Sally doesn't live here" but that she'll be "visiting him soon so go home and wait for her"."Sally" is actually his daughter and I've had to ring her a couple of times when he's been ringing my doorbell at night - neither of us can work out why he's chosen my place as the one where he's convinced she lives ! I do hope that his daughter and son can sort out something soon as I really don't fancy having to look out for him through the winter - it brings back too many memories of the time I spent caring for my Mum who had Alzheimer's.

I was supposed to be meeting a friend for coffee this morning but she rang me last night to say she has a bad cold - I must admit she did sound terrible on the phone - but I was looking forward to getting out and catching up with her news and photos of her grand-daughter. So despite the nerve pain I am going to try and get the ironing done today - or at least most of it It's just one of those jobs (like cleaning the oven) that I hate - although with the oven I can get a man in to do it when it gets too bad; I don't have enough ironing to warrant employing someone else to do it 

Coffee break over now need to get on with the other jobs on list - I'm in the middle of changing over my summer duvet for the heavier winter one as it's getting noticeably cooler at night now.


----------



## huckybuck

Morning all. Late to the party this morning too!

Not too much to report today - still working out what things cost per hour to run - panicked this morning when the meter rocketed to 45p and I didn’t know why - then realised I was making toast at the time 😂 

All the changes we’ve made so far (inc not putting the heating on) have made a massive difference to our bill. At the rate we are continuing it should be a 1/3 of what we’ve set the direct debit at - obviously that will change once the heating does go on but it’s made me slightly less worried than I was. 

Got a quiet day thank goodness - just need to make a few appointments for different things - I don’t know why but I have a real problem booking stuff as I have an irrational fear of commitment to things. (Maybe it’s from when I flew and could never guarantee I’d be around for stuff I’m not sure or maybe it’s because I want to keep my diary free in case something better crops up lol). If I can get one thing booked then that will be a good start!

Hope everyone has a good day today!


----------



## UnderThePaw

Good morning (or afternoon!) all! Not been on here in soo long, been having a busy juggle of it lately but all good. Haven’t manage to keep up with how you’re all doing but hope everyone is well and love that this thread is still going, I remember thinking it was so lovely from the very first morning! Just a wee hello! X


----------



## Minuscule

Good afternoon,

I had a blood test early this morning, I hope my thyroid will be better this time... I am waiting for the results and they should be available this evening or tomorrow. Then I had some more issues with Pôle Emploi (the french job centre) as they were super late for our appointment and as it was a phone one, I just wanted to make sure they don't count this as a missed appointment... 
I join my mum at Ikea, we had lunch there but very quickly I started to struggle having people around, we rushed into the shop afterwards as I needed a thing or two. Couldn't stand the people and I had a headache... now it's getting worse!

Then I stopped by the vet to pick up Ren's gabapentin pills for Wednesday... I am worried, there is no way I can make him have them, they are massive. She said it's better if he swallows it all and I shouldn't open them but it's impossible. I am not even sure I'm gonna try... I am meant to give him one in the evening before and one 1h/1h30 before the appointment. There's no way I can do that  Not sure how to manage this now.


----------



## ewelsh

Afternoon all, it is afternoon isn it, I am all over the place. Yesterday was a very long day, I went to bed last night at 8.00pm and woke at 8.00am then went back to sleep till 11am and forced myself to get up just because I was hungry, only to find 5 very hangry pets so had to sort them all out first, then I was past hungry so had a coffee and down loaded all the forms to claim back on the health insurance from my holiday, goodness me, I am sure they make these forms more complicated deliberately so you dont put in a claim. Anyway, forms all done so settled down to catch up with you all…… I must have gasped, oh’d and ah’d for a good hour, then went rushing off to turn off all electric as @huckybuck has now made me paranoid, yes I am sat here with no heating or lights on nor is anything plugged in on stand by, I am finding my self looking how much battery I have left on my i pad till I have to charge it up… its obsessive. I could do with heating on I must say, brrrrr its cold here.

Too much has gone on for me to reply individually to you all, so I will just say, I am thinking of you all, I am glad to be home but now I am off to buy some long John’s.


meanwhile you might enjoy this


----------



## huckybuck

Minuscule said:


> Good afternoon,
> 
> I had a blood test early this morning, I hope my thyroid will be better this time... I am waiting for the results and they should be available this evening or tomorrow. Then I had some more issues with Pôle Emploi (the french job centre) as they were super late for our appointment and as it was a phone one, I just wanted to make sure they don't count this as a missed appointment...
> I join my mum at Ikea, we had lunch there but very quickly I started to struggle having people around, we rushed into the shop afterwards as I needed a thing or two. Couldn't stand the people and I had a headache... now it's getting worse!
> 
> Then I stopped by the vet to pick up Ren's gabapentin pills for Wednesday... I am worried, there is no way I can make him have them, they are massive. She said it's better if he swallows it all and I shouldn't open them but it's impossible. I am not even sure I'm gonna try... I am meant to give him one in the evening before and one 1h/1h30 before the appointment. There's no way I can do that  Not sure how to manage this now.


If I give gabapentin it’s the capsules and I mix into felix soup or butter. It must be pretty tasteless as Huck will eat it!!!


----------



## lullabydream

Afternoon...
Way to much to reply so I will just hope everyone is well...

Burning question of the moment Did @huckybuck receive a small gift with her smart meter?


----------



## Minuscule

huckybuck said:


> If I give gabapentin it’s the capsules and I mix into felix soup or butter. It must be pretty tasteless as Huck will eat it!!!


So you open the capsule and pour the powder into some food? I think it's what I'm gonna try to do cause there's no way I can give him the whole thing! I sometimes struggle with a milbemax pill which is something like 4 times smaller  
If it's not too bitter maybe he won't notice it's a trap but he's very suspicious!!

The vet gave me two 100mg pills, one for the evening and one for the morning just before the appointment. I have the feeling it's gonna be fun...


----------



## huckybuck

Minuscule said:


> So you open the capsule and pour the powder into some food? I think it's what I'm gonna try to do cause there's no way I can give him the whole thing! I sometimes struggle with a milbemax pill which is something like 4 times smaller
> If it's not too bitter maybe he won't notice it's a trap but he's very suspicious!!
> 
> The vet gave me two 100mg pills, one for the evening and one for the morning just before the appointment. I have the feeling it's gonna be fun...


Huck is super suspicious. I usually give him his about 2 - 3 hrs before his appointment and we do 125mg as that seems to be enough for him.

Yes straight into soup which he loves or mixed into a teeny bit of butter. If there is something he absolutely loves stick it in that. I’m sure it’s pretty tasteless cause Huck would be the first to refuse if he thought it was tainted.

Once the effects start you’ll have to really keep an eye on him. They get so wobbly and weak. So no going up stairs or jumping at all as they could really hurt themselves. Hopefully he’ll just sleep it off though. (I wouldn’t go to bed til I knew it was out if Huck’s system).


----------



## huckybuck

lullabydream said:


> Afternoon...
> Way to much to reply so I will just hope everyone is well...
> 
> Burning question of the moment Did @huckybuck receive a small gift with her smart meter?


NO!!!!! Absolutely nothing 😢


----------



## Minuscule

huckybuck said:


> Huck is super suspicious. I usually give him his about 2 - 3 hrs before his appointment and we do 125mg as that seems to be enough for him.
> 
> Yes straight into soup which he loves or mixed into a teeny bit of butter. If there is something he absolutely loves stick it in that. I’m sure it’s pretty tasteless cause Huck would be the first to refuse if he thought it was tainted.
> 
> Once the effects start you’ll have to really keep an eye on him. They get so wobbly and weak. So no going up stairs or jumping at all as they could really hurt themselves. Hopefully he’ll just sleep it off though. (I wouldn’t go to bed til I knew it was out if Huck’s system).


Great, thanks for all the advice, I'll try like this then. Just need to defrost some meat first! If I try to make him have the whole thing then he'll suspect anything and trying to hide it in food won't work anymore.

I am not so confident about letting him have this in the evening as I'll have to sleep just after (or a few hours later), I was gonna lock him in a room for the night but I worry he falls off the bed. Maybe I'll just give him 100mg early in the morning before the vet visit then... or I'll place lots of cushions around the bed so he can't hurt himself.


----------



## Ali71

I have been round and changed all my lightbulbs to LED this afternoon! For all those frugal females (although I think they do mens versions) my bargain purchase from Primarni yesterday. It saved me putting my heating on after work today.

Fluffy with a Borg lining, it Reaches my knees 🤣
Oh and I can highly recommend M&S Heatgen… a whole range of thermal tops, polos, leggings etc. I usually get the plus version as they are extra thick 😊


----------



## ewelsh

Well done @Ali71 that looks super comfy, great minds and all that, I purchased these today

good bye to my lovely crocs, which will be replaced by












Plus a few of these














Also love these socks, yep they come up to the knees, I may not be sexy in all these but I will sure be super warm 😁


----------



## Ali71

Loving the thermals and woollies.. no leaf collecting in those though!

@ewelsh you could have picked these for those year-round crocs  









Croc boots in a variety of colours...

And for the fashion conscious and those special occasions...


----------



## ewelsh

😂 😂 what ever next


----------



## lullabydream

Can't believe @huckybuck you missed out on one of these


----------



## huckybuck

lullabydream said:


> Can't believe @huckybuck you missed out on one of these
> View attachment 577737


Gutted!!!!!


----------



## huckybuck

I need to go shopping 😂


----------



## Willow_Warren

Well good morning! Time to get up as I’m in the office today!

I still ache but more in random places than over so must have done more then I realised on Saturday…. Maybe mucking out used muscles I’d forgotten about. Although I still have a slight “I’m getting a cold” but I had that at the start of last week too…


I opened a box of chocolates yesterday and ate far too many of them so must have a better day today! 

Must get out of bed and into the shower (it always feels wrong to get up before the cats. )


----------



## Ali71

Good Morning 
My goodness the boys were naughty last night! Suki was on and off the bed, standing on my chest, walking across the headboard, behind my pillows, you name it! Then Milo started bawling at 3. Consequently I went back to sleep at 3.30 until just now. I’m working from home today and it’s not raining which means I can go out for a ride, yippee! I’m having another tea to warm me up before I hit the pedals in my dayglo gear 😊

Hope everyone’s Monday was kinder than expected and Tuesday goes well too xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Morning from the zombie like creature that is me. Wiped. 

Work today, then six days off.

Small boy came in at 3:30 and has been on the bed since then.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Charity

Good morning. I had my teddy bear blanket on under my duvet last night and was very warm and snuggly so slept quite well until the cats woke me at about 5.

Yesterday was a rather difficult day. First it decided to have a short sharp downpour, the only one of the day, during my walk with Purdey first thing and I was wearing my down jacket . The bathroom was out of bounds the whole day so we had to improvise but its done and looks so much nicer. Today is wallpapering day. at last...hooray! Not much left to do now. Hopefully, tomorrow will be the last day. 

@|Mrs Funkin, hope today goes quickly then you can look forward to a break
@Ali71, enjoy your bike ride. Those naughty cats 😼
@Willow Warren, no more chocolates today, have a good day at the office

OK, I see daylight so am off our for the walk

Have a good day all


----------



## Jojomomo

Good morning everyone! It's currently sunny on the south coast but we have had showers too. I've been sleeping unusually well for me recently, also have a slightly sore throat so am worried I may be coming down with something! Just in time for my annual leave! 🙄

Thorin has had a poorly tummy, bless him. I was ready to call the vet yesterday but he seems to be improving 🤞

Hope a good day all 😊


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Good Morning  

'Tis downright chilly here this morning  I've had to have the heating on 

As it's Tuesday it's food shopping day - need to stock up Lily's Lick-e-Lix (if Sainsburys have any in ) but her food supply is OK for now ! And as I didn't do the ironing yesterday that's back on my to do list.

@ewelsh I get my thermals in Primark - really good value and just as warm as the dearer M&S or John Lewis ones
@Charity glad I changed over to my winter duvet yesterday ! Can't use my teddy bear fleece (or any sort of cosy blanket) as Lily won't come near them - she actually seems very wary of them. I'm convinced that she's had a "nasty" experience in the past - maybe getting her claws caught up in one ?
@Mrs Funkin hope today goes without any hitches and you can look forward to your time off.

Better get a wiggle on - coffee next, then shower and make the bed before I go out. Hope everyone has a god day


----------



## Minuscule

Morning everyone!

Last week before I start work and uni so I've fitted all my appointments this week but it's going to be a slow day here because I was very poorly last evening. It started with a headache when I went to Ikea but then it increased and by the evening I was in so much pain that I went to bed at 9.30 with a painkiller. I hope it's not covid (anything I have and I worry about it but even more a few days before uni!). I struggled not to be sick, my head was hurting so much! 
It's better this morning but it's still there... I just have an appointment with my psychiatrist at 4pm so hopefully it'll be better by then.

And tomorrow, vet appointment for Ren. That's a big one for him and for me, very stressful... I can't wait for it to be over.

Have a good day!


----------



## huckybuck

Morning all. 
Beautiful morning here. 
Our unreliable gardener turned up at 8 and started trimming a hedge that didn’t need doing. He woke me up and now I’m grumpy because he’s not doing what he needs to do - clearing the beds and pruning arghh.

I have succumbed and put the heating on - only temporary to test it’s working ok. Given all the problems with our system I want to check there’s no leaks and it heats up properly etc. I’ve only turned the TV room thermostat up but Mr HB will be over the moon lol!!

All being well we are then going to move over to a smart system which is exciting. Our TV man should be coming later in the week and will fit it.

Sad day today as it’s my friend’s Mum’s funeral. I never met her but obviously knew all about her so wanted to go to the Crematorium to show support. It’s not til later this afternoon so will be kicking my heels a bit this morning.

Hope everyone had a good day today.


----------



## GingerNinja

Good morning.

The cats were still in bed this morning at 7 because it was so chilly. I put the heating on for about 40 minutes only and still feel warm enough so we will see how we go through the day. Perhaps another half hour late afternoon which is what I did yesterday.

It's sunny with increasing cloud though but better than yesterday when we had a few sharp showers, that made it feel cold!

I'm really busy at work but the system has problems and is on go slow so I thought I'd pop in for this thread 

Love your wearable blanket @Ali71 - I think I might get one similar for my son's girlfriend for xmas.

@Jojomomo I hope Thorin's tummy gets better, bless him x

@huckybuck please send the gardener to me if he likes hedge trimming as I have one at the back that I cannot do as it would involve a ladder and the front one was hard enough with my feet on the ground 

I'm glad that the decorating is nearly done @Charity and no more peeing in a bucket 

Have a good rest of the day xx


----------



## Charity

GingerNinja said:


> Good morning.
> 
> The cats were still in bed this morning at 7 because it was so chilly. I put the heating on for about 40 minutes only and still feel warm enough so we will see how we go through the day. Perhaps another half hour late afternoon which is what I did yesterday.
> 
> It's sunny with increasing cloud though but better than yesterday when we had a few sharp showers, that made it feel cold!
> 
> I'm really busy at work but the system has problems and is on go slow so I thought I'd pop in for this thread
> 
> Love your wearable blanket @Ali71 - I think I might get one similar for my son's girlfriend for xmas.
> 
> @Jojomomo I hope Thorin's tummy gets better, bless him x
> 
> @huckybuck please send the gardener to me if he likes hedge trimming as I have one at the back that I cannot do as it would involve a ladder and the front one was hard enough with my feet on the ground
> 
> I'm glad that the decorating is nearly done @Charity and no more peeing in a bucket
> 
> Have a good rest of the day xx


I had a brilliant idea yesterday....why not use a cat litter tray. Well, it is a toilet isn't it ?  

Just back from the vets, Purdey's ear flared up (literally) over the last couple of days and is bothering her. While we were out, I had a message to say my Zooplus parcel was arriving shortly and i knew they would be leaving it on the doorstep. I had this awful vision of the decorator going out to his van, as he does from time to time, and tripping over it.  Thankfully, when we got back he had answered the door and taken it in. 

The wallpaper looks lovely though I can tell OH doesn't really like it as his phrase when he isn't keen on something is always 'I'll get used to it'. 😒


----------



## huckybuck

Charity said:


> The wallpaper looks lovely though I can tell OH doesn't really like it as his phrase when he isn't keen on something is always 'I'll get used to it'. 😒


At least he’s polite. I usually get I hate it!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Morning, funnily enough I can’t sleep.

I don’t want to put a downer on the morning but I’m going to. Sorry. What will we do without him? No small boy to jump up on the bed with us  I feel like I have to come here, I don’t know what else to do. Give your beloved ones an extra kiss from me today please.

Hope you all have a good day. I’m glad I’m not at work for a few days now. I wouldn’t be able to see well enough to drive there anyway.


----------



## lymorelynn

My dear Mrs. F my heart aches for you. The pain of your loss is one that many of us know only too well 💔 I've just read your post on Oscar's thread and am in tears 😿 Your boy could not have been more loved. May your day be peaceful x


----------



## Charity

Good morning, only it isn't. We have lost one of our most favourite furry pals. We all have our normal days to get on with but I know we will be feeling heavy hearted and thinking of dear Oscar and his Mum and Dad today xx


----------



## GingerNinja

Very true @Charity 

@Mrs Funkin I will be thinking of you and HD today and remembering the heartbreak that comes from loving our furry family members so much, but thank goodness that we do xxx

I hope that everyone has a peaceful day x


----------



## Ali71

I'll just say Morning/Hello
We grieve with you @Mrs Funkin, thinking of you and OH today xx


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Mrs Funkin said:


> Morning, funnily enough I can’t sleep.
> 
> I don’t want to put a downer on the morning but I’m going to. Sorry. What will we do without him? No small boy to jump up on the bed with us  *I feel like I have to come here, I don’t know what else to do*. Give your beloved ones an extra kiss from me today please.
> 
> Hope you all have a good day. I’m glad I’m not at work for a few days now. I wouldn’t be able to see well enough to drive there anyway.


Such a sad day for all of us @Mrs Funkin We share your sorrow and grieve with you over your loss so this is the right place for you to be - amongst sympathetic friends who understand how you are feeling. Talking always helps so post as much (or as little) as you want/need to.

*((((((((((hugs))))))))))*


----------



## Cully

@Mrs Funkin , my heart breaks for you at the news I was dreading to hear and I can barely see to write this.
Your darling Prince could never have had better, more caring guardians than you and Mr F. Bless you both for loving him so much.
Please continue to be a much loved member of the best gang of friends in the world. We'd really miss you if you left.
I can just imagine our beloved Chillminx being there to greet our wee man. So rest assured he will be well cared for and loved.
Much love and hugs to you both in your loss xx


----------



## lullabydream

Please come here @Mrs Funkin you have been such a help and comfort to me and many others I would say in times of need.

Please keep talking about Oscar, how you feel, whatever is on your mind.

You are a huge part of this community


----------



## ewelsh

Morning

Such a heavy heart today, indeed we have all lost our little prince Oscar Woo. 

Don’t ever leave us @Mrs Funkin, we are a family after all and will still be talking about Oscar for years to come xx


----------



## Minuscule

Good afternoon,

So sad Oscar is gone. I've only came back recently on the forum but you are all such nice people and you love your cats so much, it's really painful to feel all this sadness and think that one of us have lost their baby.

Doesn't feel right to comment on Ren's vet visit now but thanks @huckybuck for the advices on gabapentin. It helped.

@Mrs Funkin Thinking of you xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Please talk normally, everyone. He had a wonderful life with us and I’m happy he was in my life.

I’m busy sorting things out and trying not to say, “where’s Oscar? Has he eaten anything”. I think it will take a long time before I don’t do that.

But please, be normal. I love this thread and hearing about everyone’s days


----------



## Cully

Well if you really want to hear about my day... I bought a new pair of scissors. Washed them. Then reached over the worktop to put them in my utensils jar and ............promptly dropped them down the back of the cooker. And there they will stay as I'm blowed if I'm going foraging amongst the lost teaspoons, fossilised sausages and the odd dessicated mouse. There are some things that I don't mind spending on (again) even if we are in a financial crisis.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Mrs Funkin said:


> But please, be normal. I love this thread and hearing about everyone’s days


Well my day hasn't been anything to write home about ! Went to the local walk-in centre for my Covid jab this morning to be greeted with the message "Due to shortage of vaccine no walk-ins today - only pre booked appointments". The guy on the door was prepared to let me in as I had come a distance but they were very busy and had a long waiting time. So after a stroll round Primark I came home, sorted out some paperwork for shredding, did the ironing and have just made an appointment online for my jab on Saturday.



Mrs Funkin said:


> I’m busy sorting things out and trying not to say, “where’s Oscar? Has he eaten anything”. I think it will take a long time before I don’t do that.


Don't be surprised if over the next few days you keep "seeing" him out of the corner of your eye - I'm sure that there are still times when Bertie comes to visit me and check that I'm OK.


----------



## Charity

Well, its our 26th anniversary today. Although we weren't going out, we were going to have a fish and chip lunch delivered, something we rarely have. (we know how to live ya know 😋) Then a friend had delivered, a lovely ready made lunch/tea - sandwiches, cakes galore, scones with chocolate strawberries..yum, So, we had that instead. 

The decorator is 95% finished, just a bit to do in the morning. I asked him if he would paint my window seat which wasn't planned and he kindly said he would and did., for free. Dear man. We're really pleased with what he's done, it looks lovely.. Will post pics once it looks liveable in again.

Downside of today is it's been freezing indoors with windows open for cats, doors open for decorator coming and going. Brrrrr!


----------



## ewelsh

Well my day has also been freezing, but I’m not turning my heating up now, no way, not when out of curiosity I checked the price on heating oil, I had a quote to fill my oil tank….. ready £1290 😧 Looks like I will be doing many star jumps throughout the winter.
I also rang my chimney sweep to book me in as normal…..due to high demand he can’t come till end of November 😶 to cheer myself up I went to have some biscuits OOD 🙄

I am looking forward to bed actually 😂



Agree with @Bertie'sMum I still see Loulou now. Xxxx


----------



## lymorelynn

I have my dad staying with us for a few days. I do love him but he never shuts up 🤣 
Sybyl has decided that she would like to help with the babies 








And after making Queenies for my granddaughters for the Jubilee I've decided that I need one for myself 😊


----------



## SbanR

Well, to make some of you envious 😸 it's been a bright, clear sunny day in the Midlands. Warmer out than in🙄 so I was motivated to go out and do a bit more clearing up in the garden.
But it has been cold here and I've had my gas fire on some nights and mornings.
Also finally got my thermals out!🥶


----------



## huckybuck

Hi everyone,
I am late today as just didn't feel cheery either. 
All I can think about is Mr and Mrs F and how different their lives will be. 

Glad that Ren's app went ok @Minuscule and hope he recovered quickly afterwards with no side effects. 

I've kept busy today taking a lot of stuff to the rescue. A couple of my neighbours had bought things over and I couldn't actually fit it all in the car so will have to pop there again next week. 

I called in to the garden centre on the way home to pick up some trellis for my new climbing roses and got a few bulbs to put in a planter too. I can't have many because of the cats but thought one tub would be fairly easy to keep them away from. There weren't any C decs out yet thank goodness!

Not much else to report. I hope everyone is as ok as they can be.


----------



## Cully

SbanR said:


> Well, to make some of you envious 😸 it's been a bright, clear sunny day in the Midlands. Warmer out than in🙄 so I was motivated to go out and do a bit more clearing up in the garden.
> But it has been cold here and I've had my gas fire on some nights and mornings.
> Also finally got my thermals outQUOTE]
> Ooh thanks. You've just reminded me to put thermals on my NEED list for my next visit to Primark.
> Was thinking about an Oodie but I've alway got my hands in water so would end up with soggy sleeves.


----------



## Minuscule

Mrs Funkin said:


> I’m busy sorting things out and trying not to say, “where’s Oscar? Has he eaten anything”. I think it will take a long time before I don’t do that.


Awww, yes that will take a while and it's totally normal. I'm certain he had a happy life with you, he has been loved so much!
Reading this brought some tears again 🤗

So, about my day...
Ren had his booster and even if he was still a very angry cat, we didn't have to use any gas to make him sleep. The vet, Chloe (I need to remember her name for next year), was very sweet and gentle with him. She prepared him a bowl of food to help him relax (he didn't touch it... this (normally) greedy kitty) and let him relax a bit in the room. Then she gave him cuddles and even though he was still scared, she managed to examine him and do the injection (she failed once, that's a record, believe me! Normally it takes two vets, lots of towels and several attempts and possible wounds). She used some towels too but he didn't move much because it was all so gentle, I just helped her keeping him still. It was fairly stress free for me, except the waiting time: there was a very frightened kitten who was meowing and that didn't reassure Ren and her owner found Ren so lovely, she kept coming and make him sniff her hands... she was coughing and blowing her nose just after that  Covid alert for me!

This afternoon I received an email from uni with my timetable for next week and some instructions. We need a laptop, mine has a dying battery so I am a little worried. I asked if there will be plugs, I hope the answer will be yes cause I don't really want to go buy a laptop for a week! But I'm trying not to panic, thinking of what my psychiatrist would say. So that's really an exercise for me!
Also, seeing the classes I'll have and seeing there's already a project (and some other suspicious slots) made it real and scary! Gosh, I hope I won't be rubbish.

Oh and I had my blood test results, very disappointing... my thyroid isn't in a better state despite all the efforts.


----------



## Minuscule

huckybuck said:


> Glad that Ren's app went ok @Minuscule and hope he recovered quickly afterwards with no side effects.


Thank you! He's ok, he's been very tired and followed me a lot. He's more clingy than the usual but it's quite pleasant for me. I'm sure he'll be running in the house again tomorrow. No real side effects apart from lethargy which was quite the point... 🤗


----------



## Cully

@Charity ,Happy Anniversary. You kept that quiet 😄 . 
What a lovely surprise gift.You could always have a fish n chip supper later.
Not long now and you'll be able to use the bathroom without having to turf the decorator out first. Stop giving him so much coffee .
I agree, it doesn't help keep the heat in when you've got cats who seem to want to be in AND out at the same time. Misty goes out the kitchen window only to appear at a different one asking to come in. It's either leave windows open, or be a human yo-yo, sigh!!


----------



## Charity

Cully said:


> @Charity ,Happy Anniversary. You kept that quiet 😄 .
> What a lovely surprise gift.You could always have a fish n chip supper later.
> Not long now and you'll be able to use the bathroom without having to turf the decorator out first. Stop giving him so much coffee .
> I agree, it doesn't help keep the heat in when you've got cats who seem to want to be in AND out at the same time. Misty goes out the kitchen window only to appear at a different one asking to come in. It's either leave windows open, or be a human yo-yo, sigh!!


We've at least got our bathroom and lounge back tonight and can sit on a comfy sofa...bliss. I keep just staring at the wallpaper, I love it. Normal service resumes tomorrow. 😊


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Bertie'sMum said:


> Don't be surprised if over the next few days you keep "seeing" him out of the corner of your eye - I'm sure that there are still times when Bertie comes to visit me and check that I'm OK.


I am utterly convinced I saw him out of the corner of my eye today in the utility (AKA his food room!). It's so funny, I nearly spoke to him, then stopped myself. Oscar and Bertie better be having grand old time up there!


----------



## ewelsh

He was there @MrsFunkin xxx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Morning, still dark out and a chill in the air when I stuck my leg out of the bed.

Walked to see friends last night, ended up having fish and chips at theirs. I’d not eaten since lunch the day before as I feel so sick. It’s stayed in my tummy but my tummy isn’t happy about it. I feel sick again this morning. 

No plans for today, maybe a little run this morning. Husband wants to finish off the lawn stuff today but everything comes back to Oscar, yesterday we were wondering what he would have made of the lawn after the fleece goes on top of it. My beautiful baby boy 

Have a lovely day everybody. Do something you love if you can.


----------



## urbantigers

Just flying through - sorry I don’t have time to read at the moment. This week feels like it will never end. I am banning my work colleague from ever going on leave again  

Extra special hugs for @Mrs Funkin . After Magpie died, I felt him on my bed for ages. 

Mosi has had a bit of a reprieve today as he was meant to be at the vets this morning but they rang yesterday to say the vet is off sick and so have had to rearrange for next Tuesday. He’s having his vaccinations but also bloods and a discussion about his arthritis.


----------



## Charity

@Mrs Funkin, I wish I could take away your pain. It's amazing how huge a hole the little ones leave in our hearts and homes, just the routine of the day changes so. and there are so many reminders. I'm certain Oscar is nearby, though not visibly present. Look after yourself today both of you ❤

Good morning this dark and dreary day. OH is taking over some of the morning dog walking now its getting into autumn which suits me so he's gone off before it rains hard 🤗 

Last day of decorator man, he should be finished by lunchtime. Hooray. Then we've got the task of putting everything back and taking the opportunity to have a good old clear out though don't tell my OH this as he likes to hoard. His motto is 'we might need it one day'. 🙄 

We stuffed ourselves yesterday with that lovely food our friend sent. We don't usually eat lots of cakes, sausage rolls and the like and, although nice, it does make you feel out of sorts and a bit sickly. 

@urbantigers, lucky escape there Mosi, you can relax now.

Have a nice day all


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Good Morning  

A chilly 9c outside going up to 15c this afternoon  Definitely time to sort out the thermals !

Had a wardrobe sort out yesterday after doing the ironing and put away my t-shirts and crop trousers - probably won't be needing those again but easy enough to get to if we have an Indian Summer in October ! (Back in the 1970's I remember one November when we had one and I was still wearing summer dresses and a velvet jacket it was so warm !).

As it's Thursday it's the charity shop this morning followed y a long sit down and a nap when I get home



Cully said:


> I agree, it doesn't help keep the heat in when you've got cats who seem to want to be in AND out at the same time.


I'm lucky - Lily rarely asks to go out ! The only time she wants to visit the garden is if I'm out there trying to get some gardening done !



Charity said:


> We've at least got our bathroom and lounge back tonight and can sit on a comfy sofa...bliss. I keep just staring at the wallpaper, I love it. Normal service resumes tomorrow


We need photos !! (Please )



Mrs Funkin said:


> I am utterly convinced I saw him out of the corner of my eye today in the utility (AKA his food room!). It's so funny, I nearly spoke to him, then stopped myself. Oscar and Bertie better be having grand old time up there!


He will always be near you MrsF - those that we have loved never leave us whilst we still remember them. I have already asked Bertie to show Oscar the "ropes" and help him settle in.

Now I must make a start on getting ready for my day - hope everyone has a good one.


----------



## Cully

Good Morning. Very chilly down here and just wiped the condensation from the windows. Not a good sign.

@Mrs Funkin ,I think if you can manage a run it might lift you a bit. Don't try and hold you feelings in though, whether it's a weep or a rant. Much better to let it all out as I know only too well.
I still get visits from my Chelsea (dog). Misty senses her too, but she was a lovely lass who made friends with all the local cats, (whether they wanted to or not ), so Moo just gets her Halloween cat stance, then relaxes as she realises it's just Chels. She had a huge feathered tail and I can feel it swish against my legs. 
Prince Oscar will be around to check on you 🤗 .

@Charity ,oh it'll be nice getting back to normal.
I'm on your OH side re hoarding, although there's hoarding and putting to one side 'just in case'. Depends which he is.
So many times I've kept something 'useful' for ages. Then thrown it out only to kick myself shortly after.
How's Purdey's ear now?

I have no plans today except sorting my recycling bins. Much overdue!
Have a good day everyone and do at least one thing to make others smile 😸 .


----------



## GingerNinja

Good morning, it's sunny but very chilly this morning. I put the heating on for half an hour.

The window cleaner is due to come today so some of the spiders around the windows will not be happy 🕷 I really need to clean the inside of the bay window in the living room but it's deep and so I can't reach it without climbing - therefore I keep leaving it!

It's my non-work day today so I will be doing a few chores and finalising the online order for my son's kitchen. I'm quite stressed about getting it right and would feel more comfortable if I had actually measured myself. I also need to pick up the fallen apples in the garden. I should pick the ones off the tree but what to do with them..... pretty sure that they are cooking apples. I suppose I could put them on Nextdoor for free as I've seen people do that with eating apples.

@Charity Happy anniversary for yesterday, I'm glad that you had a lovely treat from your friend 

@Bertie'sMum I can remember in late October '89/'90 walking along the prom at Great Yarmouth in a sleeveless top and getting sunburnt! It might happen 

@Mrs Funkin if you feel Oscar close then why not speak to him, I always have  Be kind to yourself xx

Have a good day all xx


----------



## huckybuck

Morning.

Thinking about you @Mrs Funkin
Glad you got out yesterday and hope you can do the same today.

Got physio this morning - I really need to see her and have a chat as I’m slightly scared my other shoulder might be starting to freeze. Arghhh. I hope I’m wrong but it’s been quite sore at night. I know that it’s quite common for the other one to go as well but praying this isn’t the case.

Then my friend who’s Mum died is popping over for a coffee later. I think she needs a chat and an offload. I just hope I can pick her up a bit.

Feeling very flat today.


----------



## Charity

Just to let any Waitrose shoppers know, I've just done my Christmas shop and reserved a slot for 22 December! One less thing to think about. If you're a regular customer, a message should pop up saying you can book 🎅

@Bertie's Mum, I'll put some pics on later when its back to looking tidy again


----------



## ewelsh

Morning all, well thankfully its warmer up here today, yesterday I was cold all day until I got into bed with my hot water bottle.
Because @huckybuck has got me paranoid about the electric 😂 yesterday I counted up that I had 7 cups of tea, thats 7 times I put the kettle on and wasted all the remaining hot water, so today I have filled a thermos flask which should see me through 3 cuppa’ s, now I can justify putting the dishwasher on 😂
My John Lewis order is due today with my knee high socks and super warm slippers, I can’t wait ( I really need to get a life )


I can vouch that @Charity front room is just stunning 😁

@Bertie'sMum summer dress and velvet jacket, thats very ”IN” this season you know, you trend setter you 😁

@GingerNinja try and enjoy your day off and I hope you can complete your sons kitchen without too much stress.

@huckybuck not the other shoulder too, your right to get it sorted now. Hugs to your friend xx

Darling @Mrs Funkin sending you huge warm hugs from us (((())))) I agree with the others, talk to Oscar it does help fill that empty feeling xxxx


OH @Charity I can’t believe the Christmas slot are up already, I must get a wiggle on and get mine booked 



Have a good sunny day everyone xxxx


----------



## ewelsh

Well I just went to book my Christmas slot and they have all gone 😡 Wednesday 21st is the earliest. I am not a happy bunny especially as I am a weekly shopper. 

Off to mutter loudly to myself


----------



## Tigermoon

Good morning all

Hasn't it gotten chilly!!! I've just heard that the very last person I knew who has never had covid has now caught it. She feels ok but did a test as she was going to visit someone and was horrified to see those two little pink lines appear! She thinks she picked it up at a cat show last weekend. Scarily, I was going to invite her to come round for a visit last Monday but didn't in the end. Talk about bullet dodged!!

Frosty is tucking into his raw well. I'm still mixing it with his gourmet gold tinned food but I'm so pleased he is accepting it. Hopefully I'll be able to get him fully onto the raw before I run out of the tins, so I don't have to buy any more.

My Persian girl has recovered well following her dental which is such a relief. The others are all good at the moment.

I've got a video call with my consultant this afternoon and I hope I actually get to speak to the great man himself this time and not one of his underlings. I've got things I want to discuss and he can make the decision whereas the others can't.



ewelsh said:


> Well I just went to book my Christmas slot and they have all gone 😡


OMG I'd better take a look myself then. It never occurred to me that they'd be releasing xmas slots already!!




Mrs Funkin said:


> I am utterly convinced I saw him out of the corner of my eye today in the utility (AKA his food room!).


I've seen a couple of my old cats in the past. I sometimes think they drop in to either let you know they are ok or to check up on you, perhaps both!


----------



## Linda Weasel

ewelsh said:


> Morning all, well thankfully its warmer up here today, yesterday I was cold all day until I got into bed with my hot water bottle.
> Because @huckybuck has got me paranoid about the electric 😂 yesterday I counted up that I had 7 cups of tea, thats 7 times I put the kettle on and wasted all the remaining hot water, so today I have filled a thermos flask which should see me through 3 cuppa’ s, now I can justify putting the dishwasher on 😂
> My John Lewis order is due today with my knee high socks and super warm slippers, I can’t wait ( I really need to get a life )
> 
> 
> I can vouch that @Charity front room is just stunning 😁
> 
> @Bertie'sMum summer dress and velvet jacket, thats very ”IN” this season you know, you trend setter you 😁
> 
> @GingerNinja try and enjoy your day off and I hope you can complete your sons kitchen without too much stress.
> 
> @huckybuck not the other shoulder too, your right to get it sorted now. Hugs to your friend xx
> 
> Darling @Mrs Funkin sending you huge warm hugs from us (((())))) I agree with the others, talk to Oscar it does help fill that empty feeling xxxx
> 
> 
> OH @Charity I can’t believe the Christmas slot are up already, I must get a wiggle on and get mine booked
> 
> 
> 
> Have a good sunny day everyone xxxx


I’ve got a ‘one cup’ kettle. Does what it says and only (quite quickly) boils enough for one mug of tea/coffee and I drink at least 6 mugs a day.It’s brilliant, and for anybody who has issues with lifting and pouring, I guess it would be really easy.


----------



## huckybuck

Get a Quooker @ewelsh you will love it 😂


----------



## ewelsh

@huckybuck I looked at those taps when we were having the new kitchen, wish I had one now!!!

I will pop it on my Christmas list for husband who might take the hint.

Do you know what he said last night after I proudly told him I was freezing but hadn’t turn the heating up, considering he is in the Middle East nice and hot….

“ we need a a new log burner this year, maybe we can get one where you can cook from the top, you can even boil kettles on it or even heat bath water, you do waste so much heat”

I won’t repeat what I said in return!


----------



## Tigermoon

ewelsh said:


> @huckybuckDo you know what he said last night after I proudly told him I was freezing but hadn’t turn the heating up, considering he is in the Middle East nice and hot….
> “ we need a a new log burner this year, maybe we can get one where you can cook from the top, you can even boil kettles on it or even heat bath water, you do waste so much heat”
> I won’t repeat what I said in return!


Just kick him in the shin when you next see him. Cheeky beggar


----------



## Cully

ewelsh said:


> @huckybuck I looked at those taps when we were having the new kitchen, wish I had one now!!!
> 
> I will pop it on my Christmas list for husband who might take the hint.
> 
> Do you know what he said last night after I proudly told him I was freezing but hadn’t turn the heating up, considering he is in the Middle East nice and hot….
> 
> “ we need a a new log burner this year, maybe we can get one where you can cook from the top, you can even boil kettles on it or even heat bath water, you do waste so much heat”
> 
> I won’t repeat what I said in return!


I do wonder if they can hear what garbage pours out of their mouths sometimes. I think you might need to record future calls😉.


----------



## ewelsh

Look what’s arrived











the other is on my foot 😂 They are ridiculously comfy and warm, highly recommend them, no cold tootsies for me this winter.


My husband said they look like Granny boots, so I told him, they are not going anywhere but he will be at this rate….😉


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oooh @ewelsh your hubby is on thin ice! Plus if you take Cully's advice of kicking him in the shin, the front of those slippers look tough  

I have a new pair of my favourite Joules furry lined cat slippers on. I had bought three pairs in the sale and we found them in the loft yesterday.


----------



## ewelsh

Can’t beat a good pair of slippers can you @Mrs Funkin 😄


----------



## Charity

ewelsh said:


> Look what’s arrived
> 
> 
> View attachment 577828
> 
> 
> the other is on my foot 😂 They are ridiculously comfy and warm, highly recommend them, no cold tootsies for me this winter.
> 
> 
> My husband said they look like Granny boots, so I told him, they are not going anywhere but he will be at this rate….😉


 Time to change the locks. Does he want you to save money on heating or not!


----------



## Charity

Well folks, here are a few pics of the new Chez Charity. I can't make it look as good as it does in reality. We're so pleased with it and I especially love the fire surround. Everything looks so much brighter. 🤗













































.


----------



## ewelsh

I love your living room @Charity, that wall paper is gorgeous with your sofa and carpet, you didnt add the photo of the tall lamp, thats lovely too. Your hallway is simply classic and so easy to clean, love it.

All that stress, moving things outside and around the home, its all come together beautifully. Now you can sit and enjoy it all, there’s nothing left to do.

😄 



P.S I’ve just spotted the little York cats 😄


----------



## huckybuck

Oh that looks lovely @Charity - everything is so clean and fresh and I think your fire surround looks fabulous!


----------



## Charity

ewelsh said:


> I love your living room @Charity, that wall paper is gorgeous with your sofa and carpet, you didnt add the photo of the tall lamp, thats lovely too. Your hallway is simply classic and so easy to clean, love it.
> 
> All that stress, moving things outside and around the home, its all come together beautifully. Now you can sit and enjoy it all, there’s nothing left to do.
> 
> 😄
> 
> 
> 
> P.S I’ve just spotted the little York cats 😄


Yes, your little cats are there, of course.

I don't like the lamp, it doesn't go with everything else now. The base I've had since I lived on my own in a flat over 30 years ago, OH loves it as he likes anything carved wood, so he won't let me get rid of it and have something more modern.. I bought the shade a few months ago to match.

The wallpaper has sparkles on it, you can only see when the sun shines..


----------



## Cully

ewelsh said:


> Look what’s arrived
> 
> 
> View attachment 577828
> 
> 
> the other is on my foot 😂 They are ridiculously comfy and warm, highly recommend them, no cold tootsies for me this winter.
> 
> 
> My husband said they look like Granny boots, so I told him, they are not going anywhere but he will be at this rate….😉


Ooh that sounds like fighting talk. Love the new footwear. I need to find my Uggs.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I think it looks super @Charity - you must be so pleased! I hope the eight furry legs are pleased to have their house back, too.


----------



## Cully

@Charity , I love it. Everything is so light and airy, no wonder you're so pleased with it all. Beautiful fire and surround. Very classy but homely too. Very welcoming.
Have all the four Leggers had chance to give their approval yet?😻


----------



## Charity

Mrs Funkin said:


> I think it looks super @Charity - you must be so pleased! I hope the eight furry legs are pleased to have their house back, too.


I thought you meant the spiders! @Mrs Funkin 😮

Thank you everyone 😊


----------



## Charity

Cully said:


> @Charity , I love it. Everything is so light and airy, no wonder you're so pleased with it all. Beautiful fire and surround. Very classy but homely too. Very welcoming.
> Have all the four Leggers had chance to give their approval yet?😻


Yes, they've done a full inspection. Awaiting a report


----------



## GingerNinja

I love it @Charity 

Looks so lovely and cosy, I really need to pull my finger out so I can sort out my living room!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Good morning, no weather report as it’s still pitch black here. We are due a big storm later today. Hopefully the lawn fleece that HD put down after the new grass seed yesterday will hold. It’s got little pegs in it but still…

We are sat having a cuppa in bed. I’m not sure what the day will bring today, maybe a little bit of sewing, I’ve got the next session of my dressmaking course tomorrow and my original plan for this week was to do a bit of practice.

We are planning a trip to see my mother and Nan at the end of October. Only a couple of nights, but we must go now as my family haven’t seen husband since Oscar was poorly, so over three years. I’ll confirm it with mother today so I can book the Premier Inn, as it’s cheaper at the moment.

Don’t know what else the day will bring, maybe a very short run. I also need to to find something I fancy eating for tea. Whatever you’re doing, try to do something you love. Have a great day everyone.


----------



## urbantigers

A quick good morning. 

That looks lovely @Charity 

Granny slippers rock. I like to call my slippers granny slippers and I don’t care what anyone else thinks. Where did you get those from @ewelsh ? The best thing about working from home is wearing slippers to work. The worst thing about working from home is paying for your own heating!

Today is my last day on my own at work. It’s been a long, long week. I am off on Monday. It’s going to take more than a day to get over this week.


----------



## GingerNinja

Good morning.

It's very misty/foggy here but now it's getting lighter the sky looks clear. We are not due the rain until this evening.

I did my online Tesco order last night and noticed even more increases. Have your noticed how things are discontinued only to come back available in a different size or slightly different name, but always a higher cost. This week I've not ordered many cleaning/toiletries but still spent over £80 excluding my wine. It will be sad when I have to stop ordering that!

Please remind me not to feed meowing heads turkey for late night supper, I could smell it all night  I think it's given me a headache!

Must get more tea as I've got a zoom call at 8 and I'm still a bit sleepy 

Try and have a good day xx


----------



## Willow_Warren

I’ve been a bit busy (and tired in the evenings) to come onto the forum, and what sad news, thinking of you @Mrs Funkin. 

my friend also said a final goodbye to her cat Boy at the weekend, he meant the world to her and she is devastated, he was 18. . . 

yesterday evening I went for a little hack on the potential share horse, she looked after me… and hoping to see her more next week (and I have the week off …yay…)

today I’m treating myself to 2 riding lessons at my usual yard and lunch at the cafe there. There again tomorrow and I’ve ordered a cake to share with my riding friends…  (it’s only a big one if I can do 40 again)

Hannah X


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Good Morning 
I can't believe that it is the end of September already - where has the month gone ?
Grey and gloomy outside this morning with heavy rain forecast for this afternoon/evening. Currently looks like Saturday is going to be the best day of this weekend so planning to get my laundry done then and get it dried outdoors.

Had an email from British Gas advising to take meter readings today for "Meter Read Day" and to submit before mid October and the energy price rises. I'll take the readings today but won't submit them for a few days as I suspect that if everybody tries to submit theirs today then the BG website will crash  I'll also take a photo of my meters at the same time so that I have proof of when I took the readings 

Need to change my bedding today and want to turn my mattress so will probably have to call on my neighbour to give me a hand. Then at some point today or tomorrow will have to do a food shop - Lily's Sheba Select Slices is getting low and, heaven forbid, that I run out of those !

@Charity love your colour scheme - I'm "into" warm colours, probably because I was a winter baby ! My current sitting room scheme is soft terracotta for the sofa/chairs with warm cream for the walls - I have the same front door as yours except that mine has amber highlights  

Hope everyone has a good if not an, excellent, day


----------



## Tigermoon

Good morning all. 

It's was thick fog here earlier, which has partially lifted to a heavy mist now. Autumn is well and truely here! I think the weather is due to be awful later though 😣 

My appointment with my consultant went well, and I did get to dispel to the man himself which I was very pleased about. Sadly he put his foot down when I asked about coming off the blood thinners, but he did say they were testing me far too often. However, he said he is going to refer me to a specialist closer to my home. While this makes sense (my dad is now 80 and driving the 5 hour round trip into London and back is becoming too much; and while my sister has offered to take over the duty, she is not a confident driver and London driving requires balls of steel!) I have been going to London my entire life and only had two consultants in all that time. I will miss my Greek God 😭

A quiet day for us today. With nothing in particular planned. 

@ewelsh are those UGGs? I never knew they did slippers!! I'll be getting some as my feet are always very cold due to poor circulation.

[QUOTE="Mrs Funkin, post: 1065956284, member: 1468857]Plus if you take Cully's advice of kicking him in the shin, the front of those slippers look tough [/QUOTE]
That was me 😁 and now I think @ewelsh should kick him in the other shin for the wisecrack about 'granny slippers' 🤣

@Charity ooooh that looks fabulous. Worth the wait and worry and chaos.


----------



## Charity

Good morning. Friday again already, soon be you know what. I was going to try and stay in bed a little later this morning but I just can't help getting up as soon as I'm awake. OH had a lie-in and so did Purdey. When I went to make the tea, I got out the coffee by mistake and was just spooning it into the cup when I realised. It's all those 10 cups a day I had to make for the decorator, I'm now programmed. 😋

We let Bunty and Toppy stay in our room again last night, not sure we'll make this forever, but they were as good as gold, didn't hear a peep out of them. I went to the loo about 4.00 a.m. and when I came back, I put my hand down where their bed was just to see if they had moved, and touched two little heads. Bless.

OH's going to have his hair cut this morning. He's got lovely thick grey hair and he waits until he gets the quite shaggy look then goes and has it all cut off so he looks like a bovver boy. 😩 I hate it and seems silly to me when its getting much colder but hey ho.

Lots to do today around the house. I may have to sneak some things into a box for the charity shop or recycling. 

@Mrs Funkin, hope you are feeling just a tiny bit better today, it takes time. I think we're getting the same weather as you later. Remnant of Hurricane Ian apparently. I hate windy weather, it upsets the bio-rythmns. Will have to go out and move some pots too so they don't blow away. 

@urbantigers, hope you can have a relaxing long weekend and thank you for the comment
@GingerNinja, the cost of shopping is getting a nightmare. I find it impossible now to keep within budget.
@Willow_Warren, sorry about your friend's cat. September has been a really sad month all round.
@Bertie's Mum, thank you. I'm a winter baby too and I think that's why I like bold bright colours. I wonder if anyone has invented a mattress turner? We could all do with one if so, horrible job.
@Tigermoon, glad your appointment went well. Bittersweet though, shame you'd be losing your dishy consultant but much better to be nearer home. Bet your Dad will be pleased too, how brave to tackle the streets of London..


----------



## Cully

GingerNinja said:


> Good morning.
> 
> It's very misty/foggy here but now it's getting lighter the sky looks clear. We are not due the rain until this evening.
> 
> I did my online Tesco order last night and noticed even more increases. Have your noticed how things are discontinued only to come back available in a different size or slightly different name, but always a higher cost. This week I've not ordered many cleaning/toiletries but still spent over £80 excluding my wine. It will be sad when I have to stop ordering that!
> 
> Please remind me not to feed meowing heads turkey for late night supper, I could smell it all night  I think it's given me a headache!
> 
> Must get more tea as I've got a zoom call at 8 and I'm still a bit sleepy
> 
> Try and have a good day xx


Yes I used to keep my paper Tesco order receipts and have been comparing them with today's prices. It's shocking just how much they have increased. It's not as if I buy top end stuff either, it's often own brand and I wait for things to be on offer if possible.
One thing that really gets to me is the price of toilet paper. Might have to revert back to squares of newspaper soon.
Hope your day goes well


----------



## Mrs Funkin

It’s all ridiculous, food shopping prices. We have a Costco card, so always would buy big packs of cushelle loo roll, which generally were about £13 on offer for 45 rolls (I know, so cheap). We went a couple of weeks ago and the same thing was £19. Still obviously a lot cheaper than the supermarket but that’s 30% increase just on one thing. And don’t get me started on Lurpak, but there are some things I just can’t compromise on. I’ll do it when I absolutely have to and not until!


----------



## Willow_Warren

I was shocked by the price of a pint of milk! When did it go from 55p to like 90p it’s not like it’s a luxury item!! (I know it’s cheaper to but larger bottles but I don’t use much milk)

My friends know me soo well 😆


----------



## ewelsh

Morning all


Foggy drizzly miserable day here, my little Kray twin Dolly is at the vets to be spayed, she is such a big baby hence her nic name is Baby Boo, so I am expecting serious Diva tantrums later. Westie’s are notorious wimps. I will be on edge until she is home, so pet forum vibes for Dolly please. Xx




@Ali71 have a fabulous mini holiday in Prague xx
@Willow_Warren Happy Birthday, I hope you have a lovely day. Sorry about your friends cat xxx
@Mrs Funkin Big hugs (((()))) I know your both rather lost and numb right now, try and get that sewing machine out today and keep busy xxxx
@urbantigers I got my granny slippers from John Lewis, trouble is The Kray twins think they are alive and are trying to kill them…..whilst on my feet 🙄 
@Tigermoon, I am glad you actually got to speak with your consultant, shame about staying on the drugs, but hooray to less blood tests and having a consultant closer to home is really good. I couldn’t do London even by foot X
@Charity your OH will be chilly, get him a hat ready, say its out of concern and not that he looks like a Bovver boy 😂happy wallpaper admiring today xxx


Have a good day everyone xxx


----------



## huckybuck

Morning all!
Up and at em today. We have the TV men here to do some electric stuff (nothing to do with TVs lol). We’ve known them years so I’m not worried about the cats or anything but it just stresses me having people in the house…mind you it stresses me having Mr HB in the house lol!! 

So it will be a twiddling thumbs day making lots of cups of tea. 

Have a good one everyone and Happy Birthday @Willow_Warren xx


----------



## Charity

Happy Birthday @Willow Warren, hope you enjoy your day.
@ewelsh, been thinking of Dolly, she'll probably be zooming around after a while when she gets home. OH doesn't need me to give him a hat, he came home in one and hasn't taken it off since..where's the sense in that!
@huckybuck, you make me laugh about Mr HB, I feel the same sometimes, we wish they would go back to work don't we ?

Mine just said 'think we ought to put the heating on for a while' (see, should have kept his hair on 😋) so I said I would put the thermostat on. He replied 'can you manage that' so I said 'I think I can work out how to press an ON switch' . I got my own back ten minutes later as he went out in the garden to put my pots away as its getting windy and I saw him trip on the steps.  When he came in, I was laughing hysterically and he said 'I knew you'd see that'. Actually, I probably shouldn't laugh as the last time he tripped up out there he ended up in hospital.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Aww Happy Happy Birthday @Willow_Warren I hope you have a gorgeous day. 

(Sorry about your friend's cat too, so sad  )


----------



## Cully

Willow_Warren said:


> I was shocked by the price of a pint of milk! When did it go from 55p to like 90p it’s not like it’s a luxury item!! (I know it’s cheaper to but larger bottles but I don’t use much milk)
> 
> My friends know me soo well 😆
> 
> View attachment 577858


Could you save and wash the small containers and decant a larger one into them, then freeze for later?
I decant 4 pints, but for a different reason. The larger sizes are too heavy for me but I refuse to pay the price of smaller ones.
Happy Birthday btw🎈🎁 x


----------



## Cully

@ewelsh ,hope Dolly is back from her op.
Moo was climbing up curtains as soon as let out of her carrier.
I know Dolly can't climb curtains but, you know what I mean


----------



## ewelsh

Thanks @Cully I was actually telephoned because Dolly was kicking off ( wonder where she gets that from ) she hates crates, so I said get her out of the crate, they rang again saying she had pulled the extra fluid drain out, so they replaced it but she chewed that too, she was also getting distressed, would I go in, well I left asap, I could hear her in the car park, as soon as she heard my voice in reception she stopped waited and screamed again, so I had to sit with her and wait for the fluids to be complete. She came home after that, she is feeling very sorry for herself and is afraid to sleep bless her, I knew she would be a drama queen but this is a whole new level, looks like i will get very little sleep tonight.

Cats are so easy aren’t they


----------



## Ali71

Sorry I have not been present the last day or two, work has been silly busy as well as trying to prepare for this weekend. I am the most indecisive person and it shows when I come to pack!! I've just done the hokey-cokey with my little case! I've only been away for weekends since being a cat Mum but I would really struggle packing for a week or more.
My parents are coming in to cat-sit (@huckybuck only a select few are trusted) and they know the drill.
@Mrs Funkin you have been in my thoughts, I can't imagine how tough it has been for you and Mr F. 
Hope you all have a pleasant weekend, it is currently raining heavily here after a mostly bright day. We're going to get a few hours sleep but we have to leave about 3am tomorrow to get to Stansted so I think I'm going to do my make-up before bed!!
Take care everyone xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

ewelsh said:


> Thanks @Cully I was actually telephoned because Dolly was kicking off ( wonder where she gets that from ) she hates crates, so I said get her out of the crate, they rang again saying she had pulled the extra fluid drain out, so they replaced it but she chewed that too, she was also getting distressed, would I go in, well I left asap, I could hear her in the car park, as soon as she heard my voice in reception she stopped waited and screamed again, so I had to sit with her and wait for the fluids to be complete. She came home after that, she is feeling very sorry for herself and is afraid to sleep bless her, I knew she would be a drama queen but this is a whole new level, looks like i will get very little sleep tonight.
> 
> Cats are so easy aren’t they


I can't think where she gets it from  

In all seriousness, I hope Dolly is okay and will have a nice sleep later, so you can get some sleep too xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oooooh @Ali71 have a lovely holiday  

Maybe I should offer my services as Cat Chat Holiday Cat Sitter, heh. I'm quite good at pilling and dealing with fusspots.


----------



## ewelsh

@Ali71 do you know what I always think about “Holiday packing“
Who will know me?
Will I ever see these people again? 
Will anyone really care if I wear the wrong shoes with the wrong dress etc.

Answer:

No

go comfy all the way and take one posh dress for a posh evening meal xxxx


Have a lovely time in Prague xxxx


----------



## huckybuck

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oooooh @Ali71 have a lovely holiday
> 
> Maybe I should offer my services as Cat Chat Holiday Cat Sitter, heh. I'm quite good at pilling and dealing with fusspots.


Oooh Mrs F - I can't think of a better cat sitter!! You could give up work I reckon!!


----------



## huckybuck

I hope Dolly is a bit more settled now @ewelsh poor love.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oooh, I'm really good at packing. Full on capsule wardrobe


----------



## BarneyBobCat

I wonder if I could send Barney to @Mrs Funkin for a long weekend 🧐


----------



## ewelsh

BarneyBobCat said:


> I wonder if I could send Barney to @Mrs Funkin for a long weekend 🧐


I want to go too 😄


----------



## BarneyBobCat

ewelsh said:


> I want to go too 😄


Not when Barney is there! He's a hooligan


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Will the Royal Mail accept this?


----------



## GingerNinja

Happy birthday @Willow_Warren I hope that you've had a lovely day x

I hope that Dolly is settled now @ewelsh bless her


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Good morning, still dark but it sounds like the wind has calmed down, thank goodness!

I hope you had a good night with Dolly @ewelsh and that she’s doing well. Fingers crossed you both got some sleep.

I woke a bit in the night but not too bad. Later proper wake-up, too. Today it’s parkrun’s 18th anniversary run, I’ve been doing it for 16 of those years. I don’t much feel like going but I will. Then later it’s my dressmaking course, on the way I’m dropping off all of the food to the rescue as it’s in the same village. I also want to pop to the garden centre for some allium bulbs and to Hobbycraft. So a bit of a busy day, all things considered.

Have a lovely Saturday everyone. Do something you love


----------



## Charity

Good morning. Caturday at last. 

OH made a lovely dinner last night n the hair dryer even if it wasn't quite all done to perfection. We had venison steaks and various vegetables. Now, I don't like meat which runs red, yuk, and mine was slightly more that way than his but it tasted delicious. It took him years to convert me to venison, the idea of eating Bambi's appalled me but I was finally converted. It really is the nicest meat there is. The only fail was the brocolli spears, which I've never had crispy before and I mean crispy, ie burnt to a crisp.  It's all trial and error at the moment and he's making a good effort..

Had quite a busy day clearing things away and there will be more of the same today. 

Last night, I picked the short straw and had to do the dog walk. It was windy and absolutely pouring with rain and we got soaked. Purdey's got a new coat, luminous yellow. She doesn't like rain, or water generally, so she plods along looking sorry for herself. I wish she would plod quicker. When she gets home, she has a lovely towelling coat to put on which absorbs the water so she dries quickly. 

Have a Waitrose shop coming this morning. I am not speaking to Sainsburys since the delivery guy was rude to us a couple of weeks ago because the other drivers left their crates rather than unpacking our shop which isn't allowed but it wasn't our fault. One was in such a hurry, he practically chucked the crates on the doorstep and was away. So, Sainsburys are barred at the moment.

@Mrs Funkin, enjoy your busy day. Looking forward to seeing something you make on your dressmaking course. The cat rescue will be very pleased to see you today. 

Right, off to make my morning cuppa, can't function without it. 

Take care everyone and enjoy your day xx😊


----------



## Mrs Funkin

You mean they left the crates with you @Charity ? Where exactly are you meant to store a pile of crates? That’s ridiculous, I’d have barred them too!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh and @Charity I love the auto correct  that’s made me chuckle.


----------



## Charity

Mrs Funkin said:


> You mean they left the crates with you @Charity ? Where exactly are you meant to store a pile of crates? That’s ridiculous, I’d have barred them too!


During the pandemic, they used to do this all the time. If you've got room, its much quicker than waiting while you unpack your groceries and you can then do it in your own time instead of rushing. We just leave them outside our back door until the next week. Then they stopped and told us they weren't allowed to do it, I suppose some people didn't return them. So, now we have three crates in our garden which they aren't going to get back until we do another shop with them.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Good Morning 

Still damp out after yesterday afternoon/evening's rain - but my garden is showing it's appreciation with new growth everywhere 

Off to get my Covid booster after lunch and then a visit to Asda to get the Sheba I couldn't get in Sainsburys yesterday (they only had 2 packs (!!) left and neither were the ones Lily likes ). Will do the laundry this morning as we're forecast a warmer, dry day and I much prefer to dry outdoors.

@Mrs Funkin my sister bought a whole load of bulbs in Tesco yesterday - they were all greatly reduced. She got Allium bulbs reduced from £5 each to £1.50 ! Hope you get top marks for your sewing efforts today

@Charity just had my 2nd cup of tea  I did manage my mattress on my own yesterday - luckily I don't have to flip it right over as it has a "pillow" top so it only needs to be swung around top to bottom.



Willow_Warren said:


> I was shocked by the price of a pint of milk!


That's one of the reasons I use long life milk - I get a 1L carton in Sainsburys for 65p (although that used to be 55p before all the price increases !). Happy "belated" birthday greetings- sorry I missed the actual day 

@Ali71 hope you have a lovely holiday

@ewelsh hope Dolly settled down and slept last night. How is the little Diva this morning ?

Hope you all eny your day whatever you're doing


----------



## GingerNinja

Good morning.

What a wet night! It seems I have a gutter/down pipe issue, water was pouring over the top of the hopper so something else I need to sort out. Sometimes I wish I lived with someone just so I didn't have to deal with every single bloody thing 

@Charity I think your OH is doing great, crispy broccoli might catch on 
I didn't finish work until 7:30 last night and couldn't face cooking anything but luckily I had frozen leftover Spanish chicken thighs that I defrosted and warmed in the microwave.

@Mrs Funkin I hope that you have a great time at your course x

@Bertie'sMum thanks for reminding me, I need to book my COVID booster.

I'm also washing bedding in the hope of getting it out in the line and may also pop to the plant centre if it stays nice.

@Ali71 have a lovely weekend!

Happy Saturday all xx


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Its CATURDAY! Very tired after this week at work, silly hours, too much to do, not enough people. Blarrrghhh. Oh well, two days to chill out. Going out for lunch today then a mooch around town - cant travel far due to the pesky train strikes. Bloody sick of all these strikes!


----------



## huckybuck

Morning all. 
Woke up to no hot water. 
Fault on boiler said it wouldn’t fire. I hope this is a one off (after the guys switched the power off yesterday or just damp from all the rain). It’s a new boiler!!!
So had to put the immersion on and watched the smart meter go to £1.40 an hour in the top red arghhhhhhhhh!!!!!

Mr HB has gone to golf thank goodness - I need a break. I am hoping the boiler sorts itself out otherwise he will be fiddling with it all weekend (and moaning) and there won’t be anything we can do until we can get hold of the heating engineers Mon. 

Mon is the day we are supposed to be going to see the Big Cats and I know heating will be the excuse he needs to say we aren’t going. 

All the windows at the back of the house have condensation this morning. We do have a couple that I know have blown but surely not all of them!!! I need to put the heating on in a bit to see if they dry out. All dependant on the boiler staying on!!!

I am quite glad I can’t see the gas energy I’m going to be using today!!!

Glad you have a busy day today @Mrs Funkin

@GingerNinja I’d swop you Mr HB for the single life this morning. I may as well be on my own as he is absolutely hopeless at doing anything around the house. Except he thinks he can, so spends hours and hours fiddling with things and discussing how to fix them and what the issues are only to have to get someone in to rectify what he’s done!!!

The sun is shining but I don’t feel all that bright this morning.


----------



## ewelsh

Morning afternoon and good evening..
What a long night, Dolly the diva turned a corner around 2.00am she was in a bit of a state bless her, we all slept on the sofa ( didn’t want to risk her jumping off my bed ) have you tried to sleep with 2 Westie slugs, 1 Spaniel who hates to be left out, Libby on my head and Lottie around my feet so I was too afraid to move. It was a long night, Dolly today has diarrhea and she does not like it, Its either the anesthetic or the painkiller ( ibuprofen equivalent ) might try keep her paracetamol based only. She is following me everywhere so very afraid still.

So not much on for me today, its very wet and stormy, this afternoon I think I might even light a fire, read a good book and nap for a while.


@Mrs Funkin have fun in your park run, good luck with your sewing class today, what are you starting on?

@Bertie'sMum good luck with vaccination xxxx rest up later today xx

@GingerNinja I feel your pain, I have to deal with most things too, I hope you can click your guttering back into place xx

@BarneyBobCat enjoy your well earned weekend off.


@huckybuck NOOOOO we had the same with our new boiler, do you know how to release the air pressure? Two taps need turning and watch the pressure rise, your drawer should tell you what to do after that. Its a damn nuisance, possible you have not run the hot water in the day enough….
I hope you can sort it and get to your cats on Monday, you’ve been looking forward to that so much xxxx







Have a good day everyone xx


----------



## huckybuck

@ewelsh we have a tank in the airing cupboard for the pressure and that looked ok - we used to have to top that up constantly until the engineers sorted that a couple of months ago. It was the first thing I checked. The fault code said the flame wouldn’t ignite. I’ve reset and it has fired up so far but there is a strange symbol on the display that I’m not sure what it relates to.


----------



## SbanR

Good morning all. Gosh, it must have been cold last night as I woke to all windows misted up. I was warm in bed though  
As it's now October I caved in and put the central heating on for a while instead of making do with the gas fire.
Seriously considering getting a heated airer, mainly for towels and sheets. Recommendations anyone? Like the look of the Lakeland one, but not the price!


----------



## ewelsh

What is the symbol @huckybuck


----------



## huckybuck

It’s this one @ewelsh 










I don’t think we were given a user manual as can only find an installation/maintenance one which is a bit beyond me.


----------



## ewelsh

That symbol means Siphon fill mode. The boiler will run at a low burn for about 15 minutes to fill the condense trap. This happens after the boiler has been turned off, if it hasn't been used for a day or so, and if the control knob has been turned down and back up. This is perfectly normal - it is a safety feature of the boiler. It will last about 15 minutes, the boiler will then go back to normal. If the boiler does this for more than half an hour.




Hve you been twiddling the boiler off and on @huckybuck it should right itself x


----------



## Jojomomo

Good morning all. Had a wet evening too, but seems to be dry now. I had Thursday and Friday off work, also off next week, yay! Went to London in Thursday with my sister and her boyfriend to do a Stranger Things experience, was a lot of fun! Saw my friend for lunch yesterday which was lovely. My other sister then messaged to say her cat needed to go to the vet for IV fluids due to an acute kidney injury and that she was stuck at an appointment. I therefore took Carole in, the good news is that she had perked up by the time they went to get her than take her to the out of hours vet 🤞

@Willow_Warren happy belated birthday, hope you had a lovely day!

@ewelsh sorry you had a disturbed night, I hope Dolly is feeling a bit better today

@Mrs Funkin enjoy Parkrun and your sewing class

@huckybuck fingers crossed that was a one off with your boiler! 

Have a lovely day everyone 😊


----------



## huckybuck

Aww thanks @ewelsh 
It went off yesterday when we had to cut the power for a while. But I thought it had come back on last night for the hot water but I didn’t actually check and it was only when we realised there wasn’t any this morning that we noticed the boiler hadn’t fired up. I reset it but then the timed heating and hot water went off lol. I’ve now turned them onto continuous for a while today and that symbol came up. It does look like it’s gone off again now thank you. 

Once the windows have dried out I’ll put it all back to timed and see what happens when the hot water comes on by itself later. Keep everything crossed.


----------



## lullabydream

Morning all! 
Well am at work, all day and night. Currently nothing to do so sat twiddling my thumbs.

Am kind of glad am at work, and not looking at the cost of things on the smart meter at home!

Hope everyone has an enjoyable weekend.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

huckybuck said:


> I don’t think we were given a user manual as can only find an installation/maintenance one which is a bit beyond me.



@huckybuck if you've got the boiler model number you should be able to download a user manual from the Worcester Bosch website


----------



## ewelsh

Yes a power cut will do it. @huckybuck your not going to like this but, we had that trouble with our new Worcester boiler, I now keep my underfloor and water on all the time but turn all the thermostats down low in all the rooms, it has prevented your problem happening regularly especially in the mornings when I really want the heat or hot water. It’s definitely a fault of the new boilers I dont care what Worcester say.
I also find if I dont use enough hot water in a day this can also turn it off or onto stand by, trust me I have been out in the dark with a ruddy head torch on trying to figure it out. I have worked out a washing up bowl mornings lunch and evenings is enough to stop this problem, which isnt a problem as I use that water for washing the dogs or the floors or work tops.

If you do speak with your boiler man run this by him because if the boiler keeps going into stand by mode and the condensor valve gets water in it, you are asking for them to block…. You dont want that in the winter months.


I hope it sorts its self out today so you get to go Monday, then after the Cat visit phone your boiler man OR phone Worcester yourself 0330 123 9559 they know me by first name terms 😂 but are really helpful. Xx


----------



## huckybuck

Oh no @ewelsh 

I really don’t want to have to keep everything on low as our bills were predicted to be ridiculous (20k) when I was doing that before. I worked out we were heating all the rooms at night when the temp fell outside and rooms we don’t use.

I am getting new smart thermostats fitted though (hopefully so) so could put different rooms on at different times etc which may help. 

So is your boiler basically on all the time 🙈


I think a call to the heating people on Tues might be in order then.


----------



## ewelsh

Yes all the time and has actually worked out cheaper, its a bit like a water tank, if you keep it warm all the time, you use less energy, if the tank goes cold then to heat it up uses more energy… with the cost of oil right now its frightening. 1000L tank £1290 and rising 😳 I have 9 rooms I dont even use!!!!!!! They aren’t big rooms but still…… so I have the thermostats on 15 in each room and never touch them unless we have guests, the rooms I do use Bootroom, Kitchen and snug are again on 15, 17 tops but I have log fires going which makes a huge difference. I am praying we dont have a long cold winter.


Have a good chat with your boiler man. Or get a log fire installed x


----------



## GingerNinja

The sun is so low already, I've hung the sheets out but my line is in shade now (at least until the sun movers round this afternoon), two weeks ago it was in full sun. They should still dry quickly as it's not cold and write breezy.

It's Beaver freedom Day today 🙂

On Saturday kitchen yotam ottolenghi has just made an aubergine parmesan cake, it looks amazing so I will be looking up the recipe 😋 it's like a twist on melanzane parmigiana which I love.

Good luck with boiler @huckybuck you have reminded me to book a boiler service and I need to check my oil level @ewelsh. I should have enough for 2-3 months but that means I will run out when it is even more expensive! I will try and top up with 500l rather than wait as I've been putting money aside each month (probably not enough though).

As you can tell I'm sitting here *not* doing my jobs 😜


----------



## urbantigers

Good morning! 

well that has been the longest week of my life. Not only has work colleague been on leave for a week plus 2 days (there are only 2 of us) and work has been mad busy, but Access to Work have been asking for stuff and stressing me out. Of course, they are part of the DWP so I’m not sure why I’m surprised that they gave me 2 days to get something sorted with my employer and then they can take as long as they like to move on to the next step. If I’ve not heard back from them by Tuesday, I will ask my manager to email and ask what next steps are. I’m so near yet so far from getting this wheelchair (for work but I obviously will have use of it outside of work). It’s been over a year so far 

At least I am off on Monday so have a long weekend. I can’t believe it’s October already. I have had the heating on for a couple of very brief periods - once to dry washing a bit and once because I was just cold! - but I am holding off putting it on on a regular basis for as long as possible. The trouble is the cold really makes my arthritis worse. It’s really cold at 5am too! It’s not so bad if I’m moving around or going out, but when sat in my bedroom (coldest room) working I am really cold. I have woken up cold the past few mornings too. I am ok when I go to bed, especially when I have 2 cats acting as hot water bottles, but I have a 3 tog duvet which I usually have on all year round, but wondering whether I need a warmer one.

I hope Dolly is ok today @ewelsh and that you got some sleep.

Belated happy birthday @Willow_Warren 

I do keep thinking of Oscar @Mrs Funkin I hope you are ok although I know you will be missing him loads. I envy you being able to sew. I love watching sewing bee on tv and it makes me wish I’d got into that sort of thing when I was younger - would have been very handy to be able to make my own clothes given I’m a shorty.

I’m having a lazy Saturday as I was in need of a lie in. I went back to watch tv last night after feeding the boys their supper at about 10.15 and fell asleep on the sofa. I woke about 1am. So didn’t get into bed until nearly 1.30. Despite having their bedtime treats late, Kito was still very shouty about 5.15. At least I was able to go back to bed.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

urbantigers said:


> Good morning!
> 
> well that has been the longest week of my life. Not only has work colleague been on leave for a week plus 2 days (there are only 2 of us) and work has been mad busy, but Access to Work have been asking for stuff and stressing me out. Of course, they are part of the DWP so I’m not sure why I’m surprised that they gave me 2 days to get something sorted with my employer and then they can take as long as they like to move on to the next step. If I’ve not heard back from them by Tuesday, I will ask my manager to email and ask what next steps are. I’m so near yet so far from getting this wheelchair (for work but I obviously will have use of it outside of work). It’s been over a year so far
> 
> At least I am off on Monday so have a long weekend. I can’t believe it’s October already. I have had the heating on for a couple of very brief periods - once to dry washing a bit and once because I was just cold! - but I am holding off putting it on on a regular basis for as long as possible. The trouble is the cold really makes my arthritis worse. It’s really cold at 5am too! It’s not so bad if I’m moving around or going out, but when sat in my bedroom (coldest room) working I am really cold. I have woken up cold the past few mornings too. I am ok when I go to bed, especially when I have 2 cats acting as hot water bottles, but I have a 3 tog duvet which I usually have on all year round, but wondering whether I need a warmer one.
> 
> I hope Dolly is ok today @ewelsh and that you got some sleep.
> 
> Belated happy birthday @Willow_Warren
> 
> I do keep thinking of Oscar @Mrs Funkin I hope you are ok although I know you will be missing him loads. I envy you being able to sew. I love watching sewing bee on tv and it makes me wish I’d got into that sort of thing when I was younger - would have been very handy to be able to make my own clothes given I’m a shorty.
> 
> I’m having a lazy Saturday as I was in need of a lie in. I went back to watch tv last night after feeding the boys their supper at about 10.15 and fell asleep on the sofa. I woke about 1am. So didn’t get into bed until nearly 1.30. Despite having their bedtime treats late, Kito was still very shouty about 5.15. At least I was able to go back to bed.


Oh I can barely sew @urbantigers - just about straight lines! It’s nice to try to learn something new though.

Missing the small boy terribly but I’m as okay as I would expect to be


----------



## lymorelynn

Well, Octember already. I don't know where this year has gone 🙀 Must be getting old 🤣
I'm just back from taking Miss Sybyl to a repeat visit to the stud. Paws crossed it goes to plan this time.
Meanwhile the little Myths are getting bigger. Lolita is so protective of them I hardly have long enough to weigh them before she's taking them back 😹
Dad went home yesterday so back to peace and quiet and being able to watch a television programme without interruption 🤣 
Flu jabs booked for Wednesday 👍
Dentist on Tuesday 🙄 I really don't know what's going to happen with that.
And somewhere in between, back to pick Sybyl up. 
Have a good weekend everyone 🙂


----------



## BarneyBobCat

I've had to have an emergency hair cut after accidentally shaving a line in the side of my head whilst trying to tidy up some longer hairs going over my ear 🤭

I still have a go faster stripe but it's not that noticeable now.

Lovely day, very mild. Should have gone out on my bike really but I think lifting pints is going to be my exercise today! 🤣


----------



## huckybuck

BarneyBobCat said:


> I've had to have an emergency hair cut after accidentally shaving a line in the side of my head whilst trying to tidy up some longer hairs going over my ear 🤭
> 
> I still have a go faster stripe but it's not that noticeable now.
> 
> Lovely day, very mild. Should have gone out on my bike really but I think lifting pints is going to be my exercise today! 🤣


We really need a photo!


----------



## ewelsh

BarneyBobCat said:


> I've had to have an emergency hair cut after accidentally shaving a line in the side of my head whilst trying to tidy up some longer hairs going over my ear 🤭
> 
> I still have a go faster stripe but it's not that noticeable now.
> 
> Lovely day, very mild. Should have gone out on my bike really but I think lifting pints is going to be my exercise today! 🤣




I did that to my husband 17yrs ago but I started on the top of his head 😂 I have never been allowed to touch his hair since….

Come on BBC we need a photo 😂


----------



## SbanR

BarneyBobCat said:


> I've had to have an emergency hair cut after accidentally shaving a line in the side of my head whilst trying to tidy up some longer hairs going over my ear 🤭
> 
> I still have a go faster stripe but it's not that noticeable now.
> 
> Lovely day, very mild. Should have gone out on my bike really but I think lifting pints is going to be my exercise today! 🤣


Should have left it BNC, and start a new trend 😹


----------



## Cully

ewelsh said:


> Thanks @Cully I was actually telephoned because Dolly was kicking off ( wonder where she gets that from ) she hates crates, so I said get her out of the crate, they rang again saying she had pulled the extra fluid drain out, so they replaced it but she chewed that too, she was also getting distressed, would I go in, well I left asap, I could hear her in the car park, as soon as she heard my voice in reception she stopped waited and screamed again, so I had to sit with her and wait for the fluids to be complete. She came home after that, she is feeling very sorry for herself and is afraid to sleep bless her, I knew she would be a drama queen but this is a whole new level, looks like i will get very little sleep tonight.
> 
> Cats are so easy aren’t they


Aw Dolly, what have they been doing to you? Whatever you do don't go hiding under beds or chairs. Those stitches really tug when you belly crawl out.

That's what one of mine did. It was okay going under as the carpet pile went with her, but crawling back out, "yelp, yelp". Didn't learn though.
I hope she's come round a bit by now and knows she's safe at home.
"Treats, Dolly, treats".


----------



## Cully

BarneyBobCat said:


> Will the Royal Mail accept this?
> View attachment 577876


I did actually zoom in for a close up just in case you'd really done it.
Then I realised there were no blood splashes so you couldn't have.🙀


----------



## Willow_Warren

Hardly good morning! But I was up at the stables at 9am today and rode a big horse called Murphy for the first time and I was pleasantly surprised!

then to extend my birthday is ordered a cake the cafe there to share with my riding friends (shame a couple of them couldn’t make it…one has covid) - the cake is actually large than it looks in the photo









just out the oven on auto clean (should have done it yesterday before the price rise), hearing people bills I’m kind of glad I like is a small 2 bed semi! Not needed tUrn the heating on yet and my combined bills are about £65 a month (I’m not on a fixed rate).

lola is curled up with my looking as pretty as ever although I really want-to get my dinner out do the freezer or not sure what I’ll be having!









Oh and I popped into the range… cute decorations (and some tacky ones)


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> Good morning. Caturday at last.
> 
> OH made a lovely dinner last night n the hair dryer even if it wasn't quite all done to perfection. We had venison steaks and various vegetables. Now, I don't like meat which runs red, yuk, and mine was slightly more that way than his but it tasted delicious. It took him years to convert me to venison, the idea of eating Bambi's appalled me but I was finally converted. It really is the nicest meat there is. The only fail was the brocolli spears, which I've never had crispy before and I mean crispy, ie burnt to a crisp.  It's all trial and error at the moment and he's making a good effort..
> 
> Had quite a busy day clearing things away and there will be more of the same today.
> 
> Last night, I picked the short straw and had to do the dog walk. It was windy and absolutely pouring with rain and we got soaked. Purdey's got a new coat, luminous yellow. She doesn't like rain, or water generally, so she plods along looking sorry for herself. I wish she would plod quicker. When she gets home, she has a lovely towelling coat to put on which absorbs the water so she dries quickly.
> 
> Have a Waitrose shop coming this morning. I am not speaking to Sainsburys since the delivery guy was rude to us a couple of weeks ago because the other drivers left their crates rather than unpacking our shop which isn't allowed but it wasn't our fault. One was in such a hurry, he practically chucked the crates on the doorstep and was away. So, Sainsburys are barred at the moment.
> 
> @Mrs Funkin, enjoy your busy day. Looking forward to seeing something you make on your dressmaking course. The cat rescue will be very pleased to see you today.
> 
> Right, off to make my morning cuppa, can't function without it.
> 
> Take care everyone and enjoy your day xx😊


Never had venison for the reason you mentioned but glad you enjoyed it.
I usually do something like tenderstem and fine green beans. Blast in Mike for a few minutes until just soft. Then a tspn garlic infused olive oil. I don't normally put them in the fryer as I found they got too crispy. But a quick blitz will do if you want.
I'm plucking up courage to air fry eggs  .
Hope you got your shopping delivery with no daft subs.


----------



## Charity

.


Cully said:


> Never had venison for the reason you mentioned but glad you enjoyed it.
> I usually do something like tenderstem and fine green beans. Blast in Mike for a few minutes until just soft. Then a tspn garlic infused olive oil. I don't normally put them in the fryer as I found they got too crispy. But a quick blitz will do if you want.
> I'm plucking up courage to air fry eggs  .
> Hope you got your shopping delivery with no daft subs.


I have to say Waitrose are so much better than Sainsburys in all respects, just a bit more expensive but you get what you pay for I suppose.

Thanks @Cully, I will pass your advice on. 

The gardeners have been finishing clearing next door's garden. I went out and spoke to them nicely and they said they would make sure and clear everything away from our catproof netting which they did. 😊 All that is left now is a tree and two bushes. Trouble is it will soon grow again. I hope they will be coming regularly.

It's been a nice sunny day today, I forgot to put my washing out until teatime so I hope it dries. I'm always washing it and then leaving it in the machine. Duh! Our machine plays a tune at the end of the wash. 

I need to catch up on my favourite serial tonight, I started watching it on Monday then promptly fell asleep and missed most of it so no idea what's happening now. 

Have a good evening everyone.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Haha! @BarneyBobCat thought you were going to go for a step wedge 

@ewelsh I hope DollyPops is feeling better now xx


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> Thanks @Cully, I will pass your advice on.


Oh I'm only passing on what I'm still learning myself. I'll also pass on disasters too







!
Did you know you can use tin foil trays in there? I made some cauliflower cheese using one.
Glad your delivery was ok. I like it when I get regulars who I can have a chat with.
Shame your wash mach doesn't yell, "I've FINISHED" until turned off. 😄 
Enjoy your catchup this evening.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Good Morning  

Gearing up to be a wet, but warm (19c) morning !

Had my Covid jab yesterday and, so far, no obvious reaction. Woken with a bit of a sore throat but I think I may have slept with my mouth open (!) rather than it being flu like symptoms from the vaccine. Hopefully a 2nd cuppa will see it off  Also paid a visit to Asda to stock up on Sheba for Lily but, like Sainsburys, they only had 2 boxes left on the shelfLoads of Felix but no Sheba - what's going on ?

Nothing planned for today - maybe get the ironing out of the way early and then I have a Star Wars film I recorded yesterday to watch  And if the weather allows may get some tidying up done in the garden ? Oh yes, and watch the London Marathon to see if I can spot @Ringypie 

Hoping everyone has a lovely, restful Sunday


----------



## Willow_Warren

Well I didn’t sleep too well and had some strange dreams about being asked work questions that I couldn’t answer because they were so random and they were from a person who left months ago! 

Amy how Andre is still on the bed but Lola is up and about ! A few things I must to today and lots of ideas about what I “could” do… think I’ll make the effort to do a walk first thing though.

hannsh


----------



## Ali71

Good Morning from Prague 😘
Walked our feet off yesterday so we are going to try the tram today. We were so tired and of course no wailing cats or feet on my chest (I do miss them though). I woke up at 4am (5 uk time) but then back to sleep after a tea 🍵 









View from our window this morning, trams rumbling past already!
Have a lovely Sunday xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Good morning, still quite dark here. I think it was meant to rain all night but hasn’t. Can’t hear anything yet. Oh, change that, it’s just started.

I’ve got some training thing for work to do, it will take a couple of hours, so I might do that today. We get a new appointments system in a couple of weeks and it’s all to do with that. We just never get chance to have two hours to sit and do it during work time.

I’ve woken with a funny throat too @Bertie'sMum and I’ve no reason at all, except I was in a room with seven others yesterday (we aren’t close together though). I’m only on my first cuppa as I woke in the night and started worrying and couldn’t get back to sleep for a long long time. I nearly gave up and got up but didn’t want to disturb husband, he’s whacked out. As for the Sheba - what a pickle! You’ll have to set Lily on them! Get her to type a Strongly Worded Email.

I don’t think I’m running today, going to try a bit of a longer run tomorrow. We might see friends later, depending on what time they get sorted to be able to get together, we might go to the women’s football this afternoon too. That’s a lot of “mights” isn’t it? Three “might dos” in one day, heh. Ooh, ETA another might, I “might” get in the garden to tidy some of the debris from the storm and I “might” finally finish tidying the utility. It’s been on my list for weeks now. So, there we are, five “might dos” 

Whatever you’re up to today, try to do something you love. Kisses to the furry ones from me.


----------



## Charity

Good morning. Bunty and Toppy have sadly blotted their copybook. 🙄 They decided to have an 'awake night'. Woke me up at 1.30 crawling all over me, then they decided to try my OH. Big mistake as he hates being disturbed when he's asleep. Then Bunty decided to go behind the blind and knocked the things over which were on the window cill. 😏 After that they disappeared out of the bedroom, then managed to trap themselves the wrong side of the kitchen door so, as they were trying to open it, it kept banging. In the end It was a waste of time stopping in bed so I got up. I made them wait for their breakfast while I had a slow cup of tea. 😠 Think it will be back to their old room tonight. Now waiting for a grumpy OH to get up and complain. 

Starting off with rain then, hopefully, it will clear up. Just going to potter today.

@Bertie's Mum, hope your arm isn't too sore today and you get rid of the sore throat.
@Ali71, hope you're having a good time, the weather looks lovely

Good luck to @Ringypie and all the Marathon runners, hope its a good day.

Have a pleasant relaxing Sunday 😊


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I’m glad you’re having a nice time so far @Ali71  I’ve only been to Prague once and I remember walking miles and miles. Husband’s grandfather was a Czech fighter ace in WW2 flying from Tangmere (near here) and there have been coins with him on, he’s got a memorial in his home village about 100km from Prague, there was even an ITV tv show about him years ago (amongst other things).

Oh yes, here’s my tip - don’t eat the pretzels on the tables in bars, it makes you too beer thirsty. The castle and changing of the guard is cool (the guards reminded me of the guards in the Wizard of Oz). The rest of the time we just walked and walked I think (and saw family friends).


----------



## Cully

OUCH! I finally got up after Moo 'combed' my hair, claws out. Then after looking in disgust at her brekkie, asked to go out. I opened kitchen window, for her to just sit on the frame, pondering her choices. No? Too cold? Closed window.
Ooh, perhaps the other window is better😺! It wasnt!.
So now we've let out what little warm air there was and I'm stood in my undies and madam thinks she's getting treats now instead of breakfast. 
Anyone else recognise any of this??

@Charity ,naughty B&T. Can't you just tell OH he must have dreamt it?

@Ali71 ,glad you're enjoying your break, even though missing those furry feet on your chest.
Hope the tram ride is enjoyable today. Got anywhere in mind to visit?

@Bertie'sMum ,seems there's a few people around with sore throats. Might just be the change in weather.
I feel your frustration over Lily's food. I can't get the Felix I need from anywhere atm.
She's got plenty of her favourite Gourmet Gold salmon terrine, but she's absolutely not having that for every meal.
Hope you manage to find some Sheba soon.
Enjoy Star Wars. I meant to watch it but forgot. 

@Ringypie ,hope your marathon goes well today. And of course, any other pf runners doing it.

@Mrs Funkin ,hope some of those 'mights' become 'did's' as your day progresses.

Right, time to get up and face the day.
Happy Sunday everyone, whatever you're doing.xx


----------



## Tigermoon

Good morning everyone. 

The rain is coming down pretty hard this morning and is set in until well into the afternoon. The cats will be annoyed as it means there will be no garden time allowed. 

I went with my mum and dad to get our flu jabs yesterday. I've got a sore arm but hopefully that'll be it, I don't often react to the flu jab. I haven't booked my covid jab as yet. My friend who now has covid is wondering what all the fuss has been about as she doesn't feel ill at all.

I think it's going to be a marathon grooming session today as the cats are still shedding a lot of hair at the moment. I bought a new bristle brush which they didn't seem to mind too much. I think I need to redo their tummy trim too (I shorten the hair on their tummy and inside back legs as well as the trouser area too) to help prevent matting which is much worse once their winter coat is in. 

Frosty is eating his meals with the raw included really well now and I'm hoping to start weaning him off the Gourmet tins. I weighed all the cats yesterday (I do this every month on the 1st) and he'd gained just over 400g this month which is almost certainly due to the raw element to his diet. He's gained almost a kilo since he came back to me almost 4 months ago. 

@Bertie's Mum, hope your arm settles down today and the sore throat comes to nothing. 
@Ali71, hope you have a lovely time. Looks like the weather is better than here!
@Ringypie wishing you the very best of luck for the Marathon today. 
@Mrs Funkin I have 'mights' too. I think the are jobs I don't really want to do but they kind of need doing. 
@Cully that's why I got a cat flap installed 🤣 They poke their heads through while still inside and decide if they are going out into the garden or not. Sometimes they'll sit there for ages and a queue forms behind them, all waiting their turn to stick their head through and contemplate.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Thank you all for your well wishes - but my arm is fine - it's only my throat that's sore ! Flu jab is booked for a couple of weeks time and that's the one that often gives me a sore arm  I think that a lot of the sore arms are due to the person giving the jab and how deep they go with the needle 



Mrs Funkin said:


> You’ll have to set Lily on them! Get her to type a Strongly Worded Email.


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Every so slightly rough today after a boozy afternoon. It was lovely yesterday, warm and very sunny. Had a nice lunch out then a few drinkies around town. I bought quite an expensive jacket in my tipsy state  

Quiet day today - will get out on my bike and watch the F1 later on.

Have a great day all!


----------



## GingerNinja

Good morning.

Well it's nice and bright here, the breeze has dropped and there are less clouds than there was earlier. Yesterday was beautiful and I got two loads of washing done 😊

I'm going to cut the grass when the dew has dried up, my lawn is very patchy and weedy but at least there is some green which looks lovely when the sun is shining. I may have to do half, have a cuppa, then do the rest as my ankle was really hurting last night.










My parents were meant to be going on holiday today but had to cancel yesterday as mum's got a terrible case of cistitis (sp?) She keeps getting these infections but just gets ABs via a telephone appt.... surely they should look into the reason why? It was so bad yesterday she ended up at minor injuries and the Dr wanted her to go to A&E.
Frustrating!

Only other things on my agenda are wash the kitchen floor and make some soup for the week.

Have a great day sightseeing @Ali71 

I hope you get some mights done @Mrs Funkin 

I also hope that sore arms and throats get better soon 😷

Have a lovely Sunday pottering and relaxing xx


----------



## ewelsh

Morning all, I say this with a big smile on my face as I slept like a log all on my own in my own bed, it was bliss, I should have stayed there as when I got downstairs my girls decided to wipe the smile off my face…

Dolly still has diarrhea ( hoping the pro kaolin kicks in fast ) so I had a messy floor, a messy westie, messy dog baby grow, messy dog beds and a very miffed other westie who had to smell it all night. So whilst I was washing the floor with the washing machine going crazy, Libby who was staring with utter disgust at her breakfast decided she no longer likes Canagan 😲 so pushed her bowl clean off the work top….. then 2 dog piled in to clean it up…. So someone else will have a shitty bottom later… sigh…..

So after all that cleaning up, nothing like a bucket of flash to wake you up, I got into the garden to do poop patrol, feed the birds, feed Smokey… the birds were chirping, the sun was out, fresh air then all hell broke out, Lottie and Smokey were having a fight… I’m flying across the garden in my so called “New“ wellington socks which are a tad too big so my foot slipped and off comes my Wellington boot and I walked right onto a pile of poop…yes in a garden this size I found the poop.. but I kept on going, ran across the gravel cleared the fence and chased Smokey away, grabbed Lottie who is ok but a bit muddy from being rolled about in the mud… I hobbled back to the house, threw my sock off and checked Lottie all over and gave her a clean… Mean while my westie Phoebe and Spaniel Lucy decided to play tug of war with my new sock…. give me strength…. The “new” socks are in the bin, they can’t be saved nor can I be bothered…. Chores done, everyone is fed, coffee consumed and I am sitting here ready for bed 😂


@Ali71 I am so glad you like Prague, it is beautiful, have your portrait done on Charles bridge. the trams are so efficient aren’t they. Have a super time xxx

@Bertie'sMum glad you have no side affects, happy ironing today. Do you want me to have a go at Sheba company for you, seems I am pretty good at complaining 😉

@Mrs Funkin how was your sewing group? Are they a nice bunch of people? I hope all your “mights“ turn into “im doing this for me today” Xx


@Charity, naughty B&T please tell me your OH slept in his hat 😂

@Cully hope your day gets better, naughty Lily xx

@Tigermoon sounds like you have a busy day ahead with grooming and clipping. Wow Frosty is doing well isn’t he. Well done xxx

@GingerNinja ouch sorry about your mum thats not nice, yes they need to investigate into this for her dont they. Your lawn is looking lush and green, mine is spring back with vengeance too. x

@BarneyBobCat happy hangover recovery day, hows your hair 😂

Have a lovely day everyone xxx


----------



## huckybuck

Morning all.

Had a lazy start to Sunday with a little lie in. 

The heating came on ok phew! So now it’s switched off for a few days as it’s gone so mild. We’ll see what happens when it goes back on again.

I might have a bugger all day. They are my favourites. @Mrs Funkin add that one to your list!!

@Ali71 go to the church of the withered hand. That was my favourite place lol!! I love seeing relics and it really is hanging there!!

@GingerNinja I used to get cystitis quite a bit when I was flying and found that it was usually triggered with dehydration. Make sure Mum is drinking plenty and if she’d drink cranberry that’s supposed to be recommended. She could also eat manuka honey as that’s a natural antibiotic.

Enjoy your Sunday everyone.


----------



## huckybuck

@ewelsh you need to have a bugger all Sunday afternoon!! Perhaps you could crochet some welly socks?


----------



## BarneyBobCat

I agree on the cranberry juice - very very effective if you get water infections. I used to suffer, again due to dehydation I think, but just a gulp of cranberry juice every morning means I havent had any problems for well over 10 years.

My hair looks ok @ewelsh , a couple of days and it will have grown in I think.

Im having a productive morning - just bought my wifes Christmas present!


----------



## ewelsh

@BarneyBobCat Christmas presents already 😲 thats very impressive though, full brownie points to you… I hope you can hide it in the house well…. 😂


----------



## Jojomomo

Good morning all! It's rather wet here in Portsmouth, hoping it'll clear up as I'm going out for lunch later! My turn to have a birthday! Caught up with my parents and sister yesterday, she gave me a lovely present in telling me I'm going to be an auntie! ❤

@ewelsh what a morning for you! Glad you slept well though and your day can only get better! 

@Ali71 hope you continue to have a lovely time in Prague

@Bertie'sMum glad you're feeling ok

@Charity and @Cully hope both your days get better too!


----------



## BarneyBobCat

ewelsh said:


> @BarneyBobCat Christmas presents already 😲 thats very impressive though, full brownie points to you… I hope you can hide it in the house well…. 😂


Unfortunately I can't - it will come when she's in the house. But! she is good, she wont open it


----------



## ewelsh

Happy Birthday @Jojomomo enjoy your meal out and congratulations on becoming an auntie, I love being an auntie x


----------



## ewelsh

BarneyBobCat said:


> Unfortunately I can't - it will come when she's in the house. But! she is good, she wont open it


Strong woman, I’d be ripping it open before it hit the floor 🤣


----------



## Charity

Happy Birthday @Jojomomo, hope you have a lovely day. Great present being told you're going to be an auntie. 😊 We're not too far from you and it was pouring with rain earlier but now the sun's out so, hopefully, it's coming your way.

@ewelsh, your adventures make me feel absolutely knackered!  I do feel a bit sorry for Smokey being chased away but I now you don't want anymore injuries like before. Hope Dolly soon gets over her smelly problem, its ghastly. You need to lie down in a darkened room this afternoon.

OH isn't wearing his hat, no, he cheated and put the heating on.


----------



## ewelsh

My day is getting worse. I need a rant, I’m doing Christmas dinner again this year 13 all together and all staying over 🤨


I hate Christmas


----------



## BarneyBobCat

You might hate it @ewelsh but we look forward to hearing about the torment you will likely go through!


----------



## ewelsh

Very funny @BarneyBobCat 😉 I might do one BIG nut roast with tofu, lentils on the side oh and boiled cabbage, with poached pears to follow, that will put them all off wont it. 😂


----------



## BarneyBobCat

That sounds very windy to me - you might regret it!


----------



## Charity

ewelsh said:


> Very funny @BarneyBobCat 😉 I might do one BIG nut roast with tofu, lentils on the side oh and boiled cabbage, with poached pears to follow, that will put them all off wont it. 😂


and add a tin of cat food for good measure...who'd know


----------



## huckybuck

@ewelsh I’ll join you in your rant. 

I HATE CHRISTMAS

I am sticking my head in the sand atm. I have got Mum wanting to come. I have Aunty P wanting to come. Neither has spoken to each other since Nanny’s funeral.


----------



## ewelsh

Oh no @huckybuck I feel for you, at least my lot all get along. What are you going to do? X


----------



## huckybuck

ewelsh said:


> Oh no @huckybuck I feel for you, at least my lot all get along. What are you going to do? X


I have absolutely no idea. 
I feel obliged to ask both but don’t want them together at the same time. Mind you I don’t fancy 3 days of one then 3 days of another either. And arguments who who gets to come at actual Christmas. The whole thing is a mess. 
Neither has anyone else to go to family wise, well no one they’d want to go to.

I just know that if they both come there will be the most almighty row on either Boxing Day or the day after - it only needs the alcohol to fuel it and a couple of late nights to make everyone irritable and boom.


----------



## Charity

You have my sympathy @huckybuck. What a difficult decision. I suppose you can't lay down the law to both and say you want a nice Christmas with goodwill all round? Is there any chance, one won't want to come if they know the other is? You'll feel bad whatever happens won't you. 🙄


----------



## GingerNinja

Happy Birthday @Jojomomo I hope that you have had a lovely day.

@huckybuck - go away somewhere? 

I have to have Christmas here as I cannot leave the cats but I don't think my living room will be sorted by then, so not ideal.


----------



## huckybuck

Mr HB hates being away at Christmas and we’d struggle to leave the cats too so that’s out. 

I’ve tried to lay down the law before but it’s never worked. They behave for a day or so then it usually falls apart.

You could be right about my Mum - she might easily take the decision not to come at the same time as Aunty P.

Although knowing Mum she will pull the “I’m your Mum and I have the right to spend Christmas with you” card. And expect Aunty P to be the one to not come.


----------



## ewelsh

I have thought of a solution @huckybuck say “ your welcome to come but its just arrive Christmas Eve, and leave Boxing Day” then they will be less inclined to row or if they do its short lived. X


----------



## Cully

@huckybuck and @ewelsh ,as you both have a similar problem you could both go together somewhere, preferably sunny and expensive for Christmas and leave OH's to sort out guests and the inevitable fallout. 
Just a suggestion.


----------



## ewelsh

That sounds wonderful @Cully 😂


----------



## SbanR

ewelsh said:


> My day is getting worse. I need a rant, I’m doing Christmas dinner again this year 13 all together and all staying over 🤨
> 
> 
> I hate Christmas


Oh goody!
I look forward to more turkey (mis)adventures😹


----------



## TonyG

huckybuck said:


> Mr HB hates being away at Christmas and we’d struggle to leave the cats too so that’s out.
> 
> I’ve tried to lay down the law before but it’s never worked. They behave for a day or so then it usually falls apart.
> 
> You could be right about my Mum - she might easily take the decision not to come at the same time as Aunty P.
> 
> Although knowing Mum she will pull the “I’m your Mum and I have the right to spend Christmas with you” card. And expect Aunty P to be the one to not come.


Can’t you tell THEM you’re going away then just stay at home?

Have them over in small doses after Christmas


----------



## ewelsh

SbanR said:


> Oh goody!
> I look forward to more turkey (mis)adventures😹



I‘m having hot flushes thinking about it all, only this year I also have The Kray twins 😮


----------



## Tigermoon

ewelsh said:


> I’m doing Christmas dinner again this year 13 all together and all staying over





huckybuck said:


> I have got Mum wanting to come. I have Aunty P wanting to come. Neither has spoken to each other since Nanny’s funeral.


Ladies you need to take a leaf out of my friend's book. She got fed up of being the one who always had to do the Christmas lunch, never getting a spot of help or gratefulness from the rest of the family. So she turned round one year and said "NO". Apparently "p*** off" works nicely as well, use whichever you feel will have the most effect!




BarneyBobCat said:


> That sounds very windy to me - you might regret it!


Unfortunately I had a mouthful of tea at the precise moment I read this .... 😅


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh heck. Christmas. I have no excuse now...

Unless someone wants to invite me to cat sit over the festive season if they are going on holiday


----------



## SbanR

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh heck. Christmas. I have no excuse now...
> 
> Unless someone wants to invite me to cat sit over the festive season if they are going on holiday


@ewelsh @huckybuck are you going to take Mrs F up on her offer? Now's your opportunity. Grab it while you can!!!!! 😹


----------



## ewelsh

I like @Mrs Funkin far too much to inflict my girls on her, she would never be normal again. 😂


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Good morning, funnily enough it's dark here. Sleep is eluding me, I've been laid there for ages, so I have got up for a cuppa. 

Didn't manage to get much done off my "might do" list yesterday. I did my accounts (which wasn't even on the list!), I did sort out the utility room and we went out for a couple of drinks in the sunshine at the sailing club. I can't even remember what was on my list - oh, I do need to do the new appts system training thing today. Might do it in a minute, may as well make use of the time. Oh look, back to the "mights" again. I had entirely the wrong dinner last night and I am back to feeling yuck again. 

Have a good day everyone, how is it Monday again already? Madness.


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Very dark and grey here for a Monday morning. Tricky week at work coming up with an audit for three days. But I break up on Friday for a week - yay!


----------



## GingerNinja

Morning all.

Blue skies and sunshine in the East.

I can't believe it's Monday already either
. Busy week here too as it's another month end, I really need to book some holiday!

I had to get up in the night because I heard noises in the garden. For some reason I thought it sounded like the cat flap (which was locked) but once that idea was in my head I had to check!
Of course Ginkgo was in his bed and was wondering what I was doing waking him up 

Oh well must get more tea before logging on.

I hope you all have a better day than me


----------



## urbantigers

Morning! Can’t say I’ve done much over the weekend. Not been too well so had a lazy weekend since I’m off work today. 

Honestly, I’ve been sat her for the best part of an hour, having coffee and catching up on some tv (feels weird watching tv this time of day but I’ve so many recordings to watch) and just when I pick up the keyboard to type this, Mosi decides he wants to be on my lap 

The most exciting thing to happen yesterday was I had a bit of a shouting match with a bunch of “youths” (I’m rubbish with ages but I’d estimate them to be anywhere between 16 and 30!) on the tennis courts near my flat. They are about 10m from my lounge/bedroom windows and are part of the park I live next to. Despite living here for over 20 years, the past couple of years have been hell with people using them for all sorts other than tennis. I call them tennis courts but many years ago the council that manages them (I use the word manage loosely) took out a couple of nets for tennis and put up basketball hoops. That attracted a lot of people who just wanted to hang out and make a noise but lately people have started to use them for just about anything, and as the fencing is in a state of disrepair, it’s easy for people to walk through them, drive vehicles in them or just not use the main entrance. There is a sign saying they are to be used only for tennis and basketball. Over the past few weeks, a group of 20+ “youths” have been there playing cricket. They make a lot of noise, hit the ball over the fence (which is just plain dangerous but they also then climb over the fence to get it). I can hear a lot of noise when in my flat but also can’t really sit out there or enjoy being out the back. So I finally went over to talk to them, explaining that they shouldn’t be playing cricket there and why didn’t they use the main park (there’s loads of grass they could play cricket on). I naively thought there’d be at least one who would have the decency to say cmon guys, lets go, but no - I got a mouthful of abuse and they continued playing. So that wound me up (it took me ages to totter out there with my rollator!). I’m fed up of what goes on there and the way it stops me going out the back (I have a table and chairs out there). I know it’s nothing compared to the problems some people have with neighbours, but it really annoys me. Anyway, that was the most interesting thing that’s happened this weekend.

Sorry some of you are having Christmas dilemmas. I solved that one long ago by telling family I couldn’t get the cats into the cattery as they’d taken too long to decide who was going there, and so I would be spending Christmas at home with them. I’ve done that ever since. It‘s my day to do what I want, chill, watch what I want on tv, eat nice food, drink nice wine and avoid any family issues.

I suppose I’d better shower as I am going I out today which is why i didn’t go back to bed after feeding the boys. Kito was a good boy this morning and once again Mosi woke me about 5.40. Shouldn’t really complain about that time, plus Mosi is not as loud as Kito, but it would be nice if they could both stay quiet and just wait for me to wake.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Good Morning 

Well yesterday's sore throat has now turned into a full blown cold  Pretty sure not Covid jab related but was "gifted" to me by the Manager at the charity shop where I volunteered on Thursday  So when I've checked in here I think I'm going back to bed for a while - was up and down all night. Luckily I have nothing that needs doing today other than a couple of phone calls (IF I've got any voice )..



ewelsh said:


> I have thought of a solution @huckybuck say “ your welcome to come but its just arrive Christmas Eve, and leave Boxing Day” then they will be less inclined to row or if they do its short lived. X


@huckybuck I agree with @ewelsh - they ought to be able to make one day without falling out; tell them if they can't behave then they're not welcome - your house, your rules !

@urbantigers could you get together with some of your neighbours and complain to the council about this anti-social behaviour ?


----------



## Charity

Good morning and isn't this a cheery sight to behold when you pull the curtains back. You have to be quick or in minutes its gone.










I slept fairly well last night, probably because the cats had been banned from the bedroom. Didn't hear them protesting.

We're off out for breakfast this morning, haven't done that for a long time. Afterwards we're going to buy my OH some new trousers and perhaps I'll find something has crept into my bag when I get home, who knows. 😋 Then it's back to household chores but at least I should be in a better mood to do it.

@Mrs Funkin, I have a 'might do' list most days as well though it usually turns into a 'haven't done' list by the end of the day. 
@Ali71, hope your feet aren't too sore from all that walking
@Ringypie, probably you've got sore feet too, hope you're resting up today after your great day
@urbantigers, that was extremely brave of you though I'm not surprised at the reception you got. 😲
@BarneyBobCat, I have this image of you breaking up on Friday.. 🤣










Have a good Monday everyone xx


----------



## Cully

BarneyBobCat said:


> Very dark and grey here for a Monday morning. Tricky week at work coming up with an audit for three days. But I break up on Friday for a week - yay!


Misread audit for adult.


----------



## Minuscule

Good morning,

I was away for a bit, my brother arrived on Friday and it's been a bit of hell since as Ren doesn't know where to sleep anymore so he's crying in front of my bedroom all night. I won't give in or he'll take the habit of sleeping next to me again and soon he'll start asking for food at 3am. I haven't slept much which is a disaster for me because:
1) I'm starting uni today, at 1pm, and I really needed to have a good sleep.
2) I saw my naturopath who insisted again on the fact I need a really good sleep to manage Hashimoto and avoid potential other auto-immune diseases to kick in.

I'll try to forget how tired I am and I need to find what clothes to wear. Leaving in about two hours, I still have time but I also need to eat.

Have a good day everyone


----------



## huckybuck

Morning all,
Just a brief pop on as we’re off soon. Long drive ahead because it’s BIG CAT day hurrah. Hardly slept last night (I never do when I know something is happening and I’ve got to get up and at it in the morning) but hopefully adrenaline will kick in.

Have a good day everyone and will catch up later!


----------



## ewelsh

Good morning everyone


No dramas here today YET


@huckybuck your day has arrived, yippppeeeee have a fabulous day and take lots of photos for us xx


@Minuscule have a good first day xx


@Charity thats a beautiful sunrise xx Enjoy your breakfast out eat lots, happy shopping you will find lots of things which is typical when your not looking for anything in particular xxx


@Bertie'sMum poor you, go back to bed and stay there, lots of hot drinks, remember to feed a cold, starve a fever xx

@urbantigers that was very brave of you it could have gone so wrong, best to phone the council or police next time please dont risk it xxxxxx


@GingerNinja that made me laugh as my mind goes into overdrive on times at night, have a good day xx

@BarneyBobCat I hope your week flys by and your ready to break on Friday 😂 

@Mrs Funkin I’m not surprised you can’t sleep, your poor mind is exhausted. As for the MIGHT do list… its not going anywhere so do a little something nice for you today xx


@Ringypie hows your feet today? Xx



Have a lovely day everyone xxxx


----------



## Willow_Warren

Well I forgot to turn my alarm off!
Decided today was going to be a lazy day (so I’m still in my dressing gown… but I’ve cleaned the kitchen, has a little vacuum round and cleaned and polished my riding boots!!)

Well there’s been quite a large bulky black and white cat hanging around recently and Andre’s had a bit of a scrap with it (before running inside with his tail like a loo brush). Well this morning I heard fighting and thought it must be Andre… but no it was Lola 😳. Lola is usually the pacifist and never fights… it’s a “look” or a hiss at most (and this is normally enough for cats to leave or she’s happy for them to hang about) ! But she was not relenting today until the strange cat was out of the garden (the stranger scaled the 6ft fence and Lola didn’t follow). She did go into the shed roof (good view point) where Andre joined her… she took a little swipe at him (think he just caught her a bit by surprise), he didn’t react though and all is well.

think Lola’s ok… my heart is still going a bit!


----------



## ewelsh

Oh no @Willow_Warren its horrible isn’t it, I have the same when Smokey fights Lottie, he is 10 times bigger than her but she keeps going back for more!

You’ll have to keep your eyes pealed now as that bulky boy might well come back to claim more territory xx

Hope beautiful Lola is ok x

get a water pistol


----------



## Bethanjane22

Good Morning all,

Been a bit absent from the forum lately, though I have been checking in now and again.

I don't really have much going on at the moment. Life is pretty 'meh' so I'm trying to do things that make me feel less 'meh' like going for walks, painting, drawing and reading. When I feel like this I tend to go inward which can make things worse as I end up spending far too much time in my own head and then I start to dwell on things and overthink everything.

We recently went for a walk to some nearby waterfalls in Brecon and loved it so much we went back a second time a week later. I can never quite believe how lucky we are to have such beauty less than an hour drive from our house. These are part of the Four Waterfalls Walk.

















































I need to try and get a doctors appointment this week. I've been suffering with some incredibly itchy skin on my arms, neck and jaw recently, it just randomly starts itching, feels hot and most of the time no visible rash appears. Very odd, and oddly symmetrical in the afflicted areas too. I've tried various creams and have tried to keep an eye out for any potential irritants in my day to day routine, but there is nothing that seems to be causing it. So i think I'll have to bite the bullet and join the 8am phone queue to try and get an appointment this week.

I hope everyone has a lovely day today ❤


----------



## ewelsh

Oh @Bethanjane22 Brecon is my neck of woods, I have millions of photos of myself and views at those waterfalls, aren’t they just gorgeous.

Getting out in nature is the best thing to clear your mind, gardening is another even if its one little pot to tend. Have you ever tried yoga? Its so good to calm your mind, have a look on you tube for the relaxation moves xx also Bach flower remedies can help unwanted thoughts xx

As for your itching…. Sounds all related to me,,, they say skin can either be environment issues or stress from the inside…. 

So I suggest you sit down, get it all on paper black and white and start making a few changes. Your job is bugging you isnt it. What would your Nan say……. Xxx


----------



## Bethanjane22

ewelsh said:


> Oh @Bethanjane22 Brecon is my neck of woods, I have millions of photos of myself and views at those waterfalls, aren’t they just gorgeous.
> 
> Getting out in nature is the best thing to clear your mind, gardening is another even if its one little pot to tend. Have you ever tried yoga? Its so good to calm your mind, have a look on you tube for the relaxation moves xx also Bach flower remedies can help unwanted thoughts xx
> 
> As for your itching…. Sounds all related to me,,, they say skin can either be environment issues or stress from the inside….
> 
> So I suggest you sit down, get it all on paper black and white and start making a few changes. Your job is bugging you isnt it. What would your Nan say……. Xxx


Brecon is one of my favourite places to go for a nice little day trip. 

Being outdoors really helps me to clear my mind, especially since moving closer to Cardiff a few years ago, everything is just so much more built up and busier than I was used to. I used to be able to get to the beach in less than 10 minutes where I used to live. I miss being able to just walk by the water. 

It's funny you should say that, I was planning on giving yoga a go this week. I've considered yoga a few times in the past and have always made excuses for why I don't have time. In reality I do have plenty of time, I just use it poorly and waste it in front of far too many screens. I will set myself a goal to make it a weekly habit that I can increase and build up if I like it.

I will see what the doctor has to say about the itching, I've had very sensitive and temperamental skin since I had covid last year. I ended up with the most horrible rash across my face whilst I was positive with covid. It took a good few weeks to clear up. The doctor called it rosacea but it never came back the same way. I'm beginning to wonder if it's an auto-immune response or something like that. 

Yes, work and 'what am I doing with my life' are my two main worries at the moment. I'm feeling quite stuck in this rut. I'm 4.5 years into a job that I ended up in out of necessity. It is dull and I've never been one to enjoy the mundane. I like variety and a challenge, whereas this job provides neither. I keep looking for new jobs, but everything I am qualified for is just as dull.

As for my Nan, she'd say 'You should have gone to music college and pursued preforming as a job. You're wasting the gift you were given Beth Jane'. She always wanted to see me on stage one day or be able to have a CD of me singing. I recorded her a version of I Dreamed a Dream from Les Miserables about 10 years ago, and she listened to it all the time. I'm not sure I will ever have the confidence to sing in front of people again, I like to sing for myself and that's all. In an ideal world I would be doing something creative as a job. I just need to figure out what.

Apologies for the essay of a post!


----------



## Charity

@Bethanjane22, those pictures are my idea of heaven, its so beautiful. 

Sorry about your itchiness, if you're feeling low perhaps its a flare up of what you had during covid, hope the doctor can put you right.

Nanny's were always right in my opinion, the wisest people in our lives. 😊


----------



## Bethanjane22

Charity said:


> @Bethanjane22, those pictures are my idea of heaven, its so beautiful.
> 
> Sorry about your itchiness, if you're feeling low perhaps its a flare up of what you had during covid, hope the doctor can put you right.
> 
> Nanny's were always right in my opinion, the wisest people in our lives. 😊


I could honestly have sat by them all day and just listened to the water, such a dream of a place  

Nan's really are the wisest of them all, I miss mine every day xx


----------



## ewelsh

Are you a Pisces by any chance or a water sign!

Its funny cause I know where your coming from. I was a country girl then moved into a town due to jobs, I hated it, felt closed in, got paranoid at curtain twitchers 😂 Any chance you can move? I saw a huge difference after going back rural, I love the stillness of it all.

I know your the creative type, so a mundane job is squashing you, but you have to work dont you! damn bills hey!

have you ever considered amateur dramatics, you could just voluntever behind stage, your so creative they would snatch you up, then once your comfortable you might feel like singing….. start with local panto first, I know theyare always crying out for helpers, even runners…. New friends, arty type, worth a thought hey! Us Welshies love to sing dont we 😃 

Definitely have a go at yoga, there are some smarty pants on you tube who do the most ridiculous routines which are just not possible unless your made of rubber, but the gentle ones are so good for you.


Nan’s always know best…. I know mine knew me better than I knew myself xx



You have got me humming I dreamed a dream now 😂



Keep talking Beth, dont keep it bottled in cause it needs to come out xxx


----------



## Cully

Bethanjane22 said:


> Good Morning all,
> 
> Been a bit absent from the forum lately, though I have been checking in now and again.
> 
> I don't really have much going on at the moment. Life is pretty 'meh' so I'm trying to do things that make me feel less 'meh' like going for walks, painting, drawing and reading. When I feel like this I tend to go inward which can make things worse as I end up spending far too much time in my own head and then I start to dwell on things and overthink everything.
> 
> We recently went for a walk to some nearby waterfalls in Brecon and loved it so much we went back a second time a week later. I can never quite believe how lucky we are to have such beauty less than an hour drive from our house. These are part of the Four Waterfalls Walk.
> View attachment 577986
> View attachment 577987
> View attachment 577988
> 
> 
> View attachment 577989
> View attachment 577990
> 
> View attachment 577991
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to try and get a doctors appointment this week. I've been suffering with some incredibly itchy skin on my arms, neck and jaw recently, it just randomly starts itching, feels hot and most of the time no visible rash appears. Very odd, and oddly symmetrical in the afflicted areas too. I've tried various creams and have tried to keep an eye out for any potential irritants in my day to day routine, but there is nothing that seems to be causing it. So i think I'll have to bite the bullet and join the 8am phone queue to try and get an appointment this week.
> 
> I hope everyone has a lovely day today ❤


Loved the beautiful photo's. Hope you manage to get an appointment asap. You haven't been wearing a scarf or something similar that could have caused it have you. I'm thinking things put away last winter, and you've just got out again. What about pillow cases? I find E45 anti itch cream brilliant for calming itches.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Looking forward to hearing all about your Big Cat day @huckybuck  Are you back yet?


----------



## ewelsh

I know @Mrs Funkin Im itching to know


----------



## huckybuck

Oh it was wonderful @ewelsh and @Mrs Funkin. I’ve got a couple of videos and loads of photos so promise I will do a thread in the morning. It was such a good day and even Mr HB thought it was great.

I’m a little late to post though as I had a nasty surprise when we finally got home exhausted - Mum was on her way arghhhhh!!!

She’s off to the US again for 8 weeks and I swear she told me she was coming down tomorrow to fly out on Wed!!!!

She’s booked to stay in a hotel the night before because it’s a really early flight in the morning but she needed drop the b***** rabbit off with me first (and leave her car here).

But no, it’s tonight….

So I had to run round like a lunatic to get the hutch and run ready in the dark, find something for her to eat and then drive her back to LHR to drop her luggage off and then take her to the hotel. I had literally only driven past LHR about 2 hours earlier lol!!!

But I am back….the rabbit is settled. And I’m finally sat with a massive glass of wine to de stress.

There is one saving Grace in all this - she’s out of my hair for 8 weeks!!!!

(Oh and I will go to bed tonight dreaming of lots of huge furry beautiful pussycats!)


----------



## ewelsh

Oh I am so glad you had a brilliant time,did you pop one in your handbag and take it home lol. must admit I was getting worried you had rubbed yourself with catnip and the big cats liked you too much.

so your mum stressed you again hey! At least you didn’t have days to dread her visit. 8 weeks to relax then.

Have a good drink and sleep well, looking forward to seeing all the photos. X


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Good morning, still dark. I knew I'd wake up early again, especially today. 

So I'm sitting in the lounge with a cuppa, watching a Christmas film. Yes. My favourite time of year is here - it's romantic Christmas Halllmark movie time on Movies24, hurrah! 

I'm so glad you had a good day @huckybuck - can't wait to read your thread later. On the plus side, you will have freedom from worry of your mother descending upon you for eight whole weeks. 

@Bertie'sMum I am hoping that you had a nice restful day yesterday and have woken this morning feeling less snotty. 

@Willow_Warren I do hope that beautiful Lola hasn't been too distressed after her scrap. 

Work for me today. I'm sure it will be better than I am expecting - though I will definitely feel like I need a nap. 

Wishing you all a happy Tuesday. Try to do something that makes you smile


----------



## urbantigers

Morning!

I can’t wait to hear about your day @huckybuck 

i totally agree about being out in nature. I spent the day at Delamere Forest yesterday. I love it there (I am slightly obsessed with trees). If I try to do something like mindfulness I can’t relax but if I just look at a tree, I can feel all the tensions just fall away. I believe it even has a name - forest bathing. That’s my thing!

my manager must have forgotten I was off yesterday as she tried to Teams me about 11.30 (sadly I have Teams installed on my phone). I didn’t answer as I was driving. I find it mildly amusing that it got to 11.30 and she didn’t realise I wasn’t working - the joy if home working! Home working is going to come to an end fairly soon as access to work have finally approved my grant for an electric wheelchair. Work pay some, AtW pay some and I pay some. It will be a couple of months at least before I get it then we will have to do a fire evacuation plan, see what adaptations need doing in the office etc as we’ve moved from the ground floor to the 4th floor in my absence. I’ve not worked in the office since March 2020.

The condemned man (Mosi) has eaten a hearty breakfast this morning. He has a vet appointment at 4pm and has to fast before his blood tests. Kito will be fasting in solidarity, although he doesn’t know it yet


----------



## Cully

Eh.....what..who...huh..... That was me an hour ago being woken by, "Mum, Mum, there's blood all over the kitchen floor".
So I hauled my creaking bod out of bed, with only one eye working properly (left one takes much longer to wake up).
Definitely blood on the floor but not quite the massacre I was expecting from DS description. A few smears, and it was dry.
DS wiped with kitchen roll and declared, "It smells of iron". He's got a lovely nose.
He picks up Misty who's come to see what all the fuss is about at daft o'clock, and objects loudly and.
So while he took the bitey end, I dealt with the sharp razors of Miss Scissorpaws. Nothing of interest on the surface and pure white paws and oh so cutesy wootsey pinky winky toe beans. Sorry, lack of sleep!!
Checked litter box for anything untoward. No!
No bloody marks on window ledges, which is where she likes to watch the morning creep in. Too early for that.
Leaving DS searching frantically for the number of OOH vet (?!?!?!)  , I return to kitchen.
Hm, unwashed plate in sink. Hm, empty pot of mackerel in bin.
I ask, "Did you have anything for supper last night?"
"Er yes, some of that fish in tomato sauce."
Me, shaking head, "No s*** Sherlock! "

@huckybuck , looking forward to hearing your adventures with lions later.
What a to do with your unexpected visitor. Eight weeks just doesn't seem long enough, especially with Christmas just around the corner by then. Maybe she'll stay there a bit longer.

@Mrs Funkin ,hope your first day back goes well and problem free. Perhaps the diversion of something familiar is what you need right now. (hugs) xx

@Willow_Warren ,how's poor Lola today? Hopefully back to normal and has forgotten her skirmish yesterday. Definitely get a water pistol. Doesn't hurt, but they won't come back for another soaking in a hurry.

@urbantigers , so brave of you to go and speak to those youths. Not surprised at their response. Yobs!
I got thrown into a hedge once, including crutches, for politely asking a group of teens to let me pass!?!?

@Charity ,lovely photo of the red sky. Quite dramatic.
Did you get another feline free night again? Perhaps they've got the message now  .

@Bethanjane22 ,I hope you had a better night with no, or at least less itchiness. Good luck with getting your appointment.

@Ringypie ,well done, you must be feeling so proud. Hope your poor legs and feet aren't feeling too punished. That was quite an achievement .

@Bertie'sMum ,aw sorry you're feeling rough and hope you'll soon be feeling better. Is Lily looking after you?

@BarneyBobCat , how's it going with the adults this week?
Sorry but I've got a picture in my head of your 'usual' office being manned by a staff of toddlers🤣.

Right, it's just after 7 now, and a very chastened son has made me a, well deserved, cuppa after cleaning up his tomato sauce splashes, so he's 'almost' forgiven.
Not sure about Moo though who is keeping a very watchful eye on him🙀.
Have a good day everyone. And smile at people when they annoy you. It keeps them on their toes
Ttfn xx


----------



## BarneyBobCat

The "adults" arrive tomorrow @Cully . The inspectors are from the US and Japan - we have to have an interpreter for the Japanese auditor which is why its tricky. Slow talking to allow interpretation, but always lots of confusion too. And they are coming onto site at 7.30am so I need to be at site for 7am, likely not leaving until 7pm. Urgghhh


----------



## Charity

Good morning all.

@huckybuck, glad you had a great time with the big cats but sorry you had to come down to earth with a bump when you got home. Glad Mr HB enjoyed it too, tell him he should take you to places like that more often. Also looking forward to photos.
@urbantigers, good luck at the vets, bet they will both be grumpy not having eaten.
@Mrs Funkin, hope your day at work goes OK and quick 
@Cully, oh heavens, I think you will have to make him pay for that mistake, still better that way than the other. Bet Misty wondered what was going on. 

Went to our favourite garden centre for breakfast yesterday. I had what was called fluffette eggs, which I thought was a new modern name for poached eggs but later found out its the name of the local company who runs the egg farm. Trust my brain to be thinking in the wrong direction.

I bought two lovely hanging baskets of purple pansies to put in our front garden which only cost me £5 each. 

This morning we, no I because OH will be out, have got two men coming from the bed company to fit USB ports in our bed! It's a long story, I did not order a bed with USB ports but when they arrived, they had the outer part but weren't connected up so my OH thought as they were there, we should get them working. 🙄 They sent us the parts by post, the first of which got lost in transit so they sent another set. I personally couldn't give a toss about having them but between OH and the woman at the bed company I've been bamboozled into them sending these chaps to fit them....groan! Frankly, I can't wait to see the back of them as this is their fourth visit since June for one thing and another. 😖 Also, don't know what I'm going to do with Toppy and Bunty as she will be straight under the bed to hide which won't be a good idea. It's all going to be a bit stressful methinks. 

Last night I spent the evening frantically looking for a birthday present for my 'unofficial stepson' who lives abroad and is coming for a visit for a week on Sunday though his birthday (50th) is Wednesday. Did manage to find something but he's like his Dad and only likes selective things so who knows. 

Right, off to have breakfast. Have a good day everyone if you can, if not, remember tomorrow's another day.


----------



## Willow_Warren

Good morning all!

Lola is just fine, thanks to everybody who asked… she may look small and fluffy, but she‘ll take no nonsense!

not sure what to do with my day today! I’ve the hedge to finish cutting and the brambles to finish cutting down (although I filled the green bin with brambles yesterday and whilst I bagged up the hedge cuttings I don’t much fancy bagging up the brambles as they are sharp!)

I should make up another batch of soup with the last tomatoes and somehow squeeze it into the freezer! I was also going to go for a longer walk today, somewhere slightly away from home… but I don’t feel like it now! Thought I was going to be riding the share horse tomorrow but looks like the plan has changed and just Thursday and friday now, I’d book something at my usual yard but don’t think I’ve £50 spare to spend 😳

think I it might be breakfast time….


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Good Morning  

I've actually been up since about 5 - snotty noses are not conducive to good sleep ! My Nan always used to say that a cold was a "9 days wonder" - 3 days brewing, 3 days sneezing and a further 3 days to go away - so only another 3 days to go now 

Usual Tuesday for me - food shopping followed by gardener's visit this afternoon.

@huckybuck - Big Cats - lucky you  Looking forward to seeing the photos whilst being green with envy that you've been to the one place I definitely want to visit !



Cully said:


> @Bertie'sMum ,aw sorry you're feeling rough and hope you'll soon be feeling better.* Is Lily looking after you? *


Sort of - every time I sit down she comes and plonks herself on me 



Cully said:


> pure white paws and oh so cutesy wootsey pinky winky toe beans






Mrs Funkin said:


> @Bertie'sMum I am hoping that you had a nice restful day yesterday and have woken this morning feeling less snotty.


Restful - yes, but still "snotty" now on my 2nd large box of tissues !


----------



## GingerNinja

Good morning peeps.

Just a flying visit as very busy at work which means nothing to report here... hold on, just got an email with subject title "Need some muscles!" might be interesting  Nope just moving some furniture in the office.

Yesterday was not a good day. After logging on the first email I read made me so angry I wanted to cry, why are some people such a-holes? didn't improve much through the day and I gave up finished 11 hours later, which meant winding down took me to bed time! Never mind today is a new day 

@Cully your tale made me chuckle. At least you know DS cares about Misty!

Hope you feel better soon @Bertie'sMum and that the gardener turns up.

I have read everyone's post but must get on.... will hopefully be able to catch up later if I don't finish too late xx


----------



## Bethanjane22

ewelsh said:


> Are you a Pisces by any chance or a water sign!
> 
> Its funny cause I know where your coming from. I was a country girl then moved into a town due to jobs, I hated it, felt closed in, got paranoid at curtain twitchers 😂 Any chance you can move? I saw a huge difference after going back rural, I love the stillness of it all.
> 
> I know your the creative type, so a mundane job is squashing you, but you have to work dont you! damn bills hey!
> 
> have you ever considered amateur dramatics, you could just voluntever behind stage, your so creative they would snatch you up, then once your comfortable you might feel like singing….. start with local panto first, I know theyare always crying out for helpers, even runners…. New friends, arty type, worth a thought hey! Us Welshies love to sing dont we 😃
> 
> Definitely have a go at yoga, there are some smarty pants on you tube who do the most ridiculous routines which are just not possible unless your made of rubber, but the gentle ones are so good for you.
> 
> 
> Nan’s always know best…. I know mine knew me better than I knew myself xx
> 
> 
> 
> You have got me humming I dreamed a dream now 😂
> 
> 
> 
> Keep talking Beth, dont keep it bottled in cause it needs to come out xxx


It really is a funny feeling, even thought where I grew up wasn't exactly rural, it was on a hillside with views on 3 sides, whereas where I live now doesn't have any views so feels more claustrophobic. The end goal is to move somewhere more rural, probably further up the valley somewhere. However my OH has a son who is still in school, so a move won't be likely until he has finished in full time education, so probably a good 5+ years or so. Something to aim for at least.

Creative jobs seem to be hard to come by, especially if you've not spent a good amount of time honing skills and gaining experience in the field. So I'm going to try and spend some time each week doing some creative outlets just for fun, so I can see what I really love and enjoy. I'm just trying to make the most of this job for now, and remember that it brings in money and pays the bills. I could be far worse off, so for that I need to be thankful.

I'm going to give the beginners yoga a go tonight 

Les Misérables is coming to Cardiff on tour again, so I'm planning to go and see it for the 3rd time this Christmas


----------



## huckybuck

Morning all. Well I was feeling slightly less stressed this morning but then the electricians turned up and the gardeners and expecting cleaners any minute. Why do they all decide to come on the same day lol??? 

Not sure much cleaning will get done when the electricians turn the power off but will cross that bridge when it happens.

Rabbit has settled in (definitely remembers everything after his last 12 week visit 🙄). Mum told me she’s going to look at rehoming him when she gets back which came as no surprise. 

The day she got him I said she’d end up rehoming him poor thing. She’s decided it’s too much to expect someone to look after him for around 20 weeks a year (me= no kidding?). And she thinks he’s bored (me =yep did tell you they need company). But her main reason is he doesn’t interact with her any more…honestly if you don’t put the effort in or do your research what do you expect? 

Btw don’t even think about it….I do not want a rabbit to look after!!!! If I did want one I’d have got one lol! 

Mr HB said to me “you’ve got out of bed the wrong side this morning” “yes I agree lol I’d go to golf If I were you!”

Right off to make a thread…


----------



## Bethanjane22

huckybuck said:


> Morning all. Well I was feeling slightly less stressed this morning but then the electricians turned up and the gardeners and expecting cleaners any minute. Why do they all decide to come on the same day lol???
> 
> Not sure much cleaning will get done when the electricians turn the power off but will cross that bridge when it happens.
> 
> Rabbit has settled in (definitely remembers everything after his last 12 week visit 🙄). Mum told me she’s going to look at rehoming him when she gets back which came as no surprise.
> 
> The day she got him I said she’d end up rehoming him poor thing. She’s decided it’s too much to expect someone to look after him for around 20 weeks a year (me= no kidding?). And she thinks he’s bored (me =yep did tell you they need company). But her main reason is he doesn’t interact with her any more…honestly if you don’t put the effort in or do your research what do you expect?
> 
> Btw don’t even think about it….I do not want a rabbit to look after!!!! If I did want one I’d have got one lol!
> 
> Mr HB said to me “you’ve got out of bed the wrong side this morning” “yes I agree lol I’d go to golf If I were you!”
> 
> Right off to make a thread…


That's a shame about the rabbit, I know from experience that they are not the 'easy' pet a lot of people seem to make them out to be. They require so much care, stimulation and attention, so hopefully she can rehome him to someone with a few other rabbits so he can live out his remaining years in one place  I don't think I could ever have another small furry type animal again, I've had rabbits and gerbils in the past, they were enough. 

Can't wait to read all about the big cats!


----------



## ewelsh

Morning everyone

I have been for my flu jab and have not stopped sneezing since 😂 

@Cully that’s hilarious, poor Misty being inspected from all angles 😂😂

I can remember my husband waking me up to say he had coughed up blood, I flew out of bed in a panic then realised it was not blood but he had been drinking red wine men hey! 

@Mrs Funkin again we differ, I can’t stand Christmas films 😂 your an old softy aren’t you, You enjoy your films and relax xx

@Charity buying gifts for men has to be the hardest thing ever, yet IF you ever ask “what would you like” you get “ oh nothing or I dont mind 🤨” Good luck with beds xxx

@urnbantigers good luck with Mosi at vets xxxxx

@Willow_Warren glad beautiful Lola is ok xx

@Bertie'sMum my Gran used to say the same about colds 😂 and its true! Hope you feel better real soon xxxx

@Bethanjane22 Your used to open views so no wonder you are feeling hemmed in, 5 yrs will fly by then shifty down the valley for more space. X
Yes jobs are a means to an end sometimes, visualize your new job and it will happen. Meanwhile stay positive xx
As for Les Mis I love that show, I have seen it 3 times myself, Empty chairs is my favorite song. I also love seeing anything live, theatre, ballet, orchestra, Jazz it always send the hairs on the back of my neck on edge, love it. I bet you will be singing all the way through. Enjoy yourself xx. Last time I was at Cardiff theatre was to see The Chippendales 😂 my ears were ringing for days after 😂


@huckybuck I can’t wait to read your thread xxxxx


----------



## Willow_Warren

My rabbits are cute but they are a fair bit if work! You also end up in the trap of always having them as they need company of their own kind. Caspian is about 11 now, he’s on his third partner…. as he was about 8 when he lost his partner I thought about keeping him on his own as i thought he wouldnt have much longer, but then I didn’t like to see him on his own so along came a much younger Chime… well it certainly was the right thing to do for him… you’d never know he’s the age he is, although there are little signs, he’s not got the muscle coverage he had and his claws need a bit more attention…. ok enough rambling….

H x


----------



## ewelsh

Bunnies live will with Guinea Pigs too, I loved my Guinea pigs Boris and Dylan, they lived to a good age 10yrs & 12yrs. They were so much work though, hunting for dandelion leaves every morning, they ate more veg than I did plus they would only eat Tesco’s parsley 😂 I used to try and fool them by putting Waitrose parsley in the Tesco bags but they knew 😂
I would love an indoor Bunny but NOT with terriers. X My sister had 4 Bunnies and they were more work than 3 children. 


I hope you can find your Bunny a good home x


----------



## Ali71

Morning, just made it to roll call.
OMG. Everything hurts. Every muscle! We had a fabulous time sightseeing, the work meeting was yesterday and then we had a huge wait between the end of the meeting and our flight home. Like 7 hours. "It will soon go, there's loads to do at the airport". No, there isn't! Hard-ar*ed chairs and Burger King/Starbucks  Thank goodness for my iPad. We then had a nightmare on landing at Stansted, the queue for passport control was horrendous. I'll be amazed if we don't come down with some sort of lurgy, lots of coughing and spluttering on 2 flights, 2 busy airports and a crammed business meeting!
Home at 1.30 am to 2 hungry cats, bed at 2, feet on chest at 4, back to sleep till 6.30. Suki has been very clingy this morning, but it feels like normality has been restored.

@Bethanjane22 that is such a beautiful place, no wonder you feel good there. I love being by water too.
I agree, if your heart is in a creative role then strive for those things in your free time so you can tolerate the mundane! If you have a talent, don't leave it hidden. I wish I could sing well x

@huckybuck sounds like the stuff of nightmares to me! I hate Christmas, I always seem to end up feeling guilty about not doing something, or not doing the things I really want to do because I try to please everyone! Its not been mentioned this year (yet) but it can't be far off😫 @ewelsh cooking for 13, are these the people who complain about everything? You'll be drinking gin in the boot room I know it!! Brave, brave lady.

@GingerNinja I hope today is a lot less stressful for you x
@Bertie'sMum fingers crossed you feel better very soon love
@Charity great sunrise shot!! Love it. Just think, when you get your USB sockets in the bedroom you can be the first to say Good Morning every day 😄
@BarneyBobCat Hope you're surviving the tricky week at work - just think of all the drinky-poo's you can have on your week off (and all the lovely bike rides if the weather is nice!!) It will be worth it!

Trying to catch up with the thread so hello to everybody and hope you're surviving Tuesday, however you do it x


----------



## ewelsh

Oh @Ali71 that was not a good ending to your wonderful holiday… why do they make airports so uncomfortable and very unhygienic too. 

Back to normal with a bang then….. I hope you dont get the lurgy 😲 




I have news re Christmas Day….. @huckybuck take note…. The family chat was going mad with food requests, FIL wanted short rib of beef, MIL wanted capon, BIL said beef but no veg just loads of Carbs, nephew said the kids only like chicken and so it went on…… I was jumping mad, so do you know what I did, in temper I admit…. I have booked us all in a restaurant for Christmas lunch 😂 and paid the deposit of £30 pp non refundable….. I felt great at the time and sat smug all evening then couldn’t sleep as I wasn’t sure what my husband would say…. Well I told him this morning and he graciously said “ fair enough”


SO I am NOT cooking, yippppppeeeeeeeee I think I will love this Christmas after all ..


----------



## Charity

We're still waiting for the men to come 🙄, heard not a dickey bird. The cats are on hot bricks, especially Bunty as we have dismantled the bed so she can't sleep there as usual and she can't decide whether to go out or stay in. They had better not forgotten us. I was ranting just now that they are probably waiting round the corner for us to start our lunch, then they'll turn up. My OH was highly amused and he said 'when you're grumpy, you do make me laugh' then proceeded to demonstrate how I behave when I get annoyed about things...ha flippin' ha.  I must admit the older I get, the shorter my fuse. 

@Ali71, glad you had a lovely time but the travelling, it would drive me round the bend waiting at airports. Hope you can have a rest for a while and nobody has given you anything nasty. 
@ewelsh, hope you don't get a sore arm or worse. Glad Mr E agreed, very wise I think as he could obviously see how you were feeling and didn't want the backlash.


----------



## Ali71

@ewelsh you would not be able to print what I would have said! (*&$^$) WTH???? They are very lucky to have someone like you xx 2 options, take it or leave it!
But yes, restaurant, pick what you like, I'm not cooking it. Although I expect you may have to choose in advance so that may be fun and games 😄 You can just get pickled instead.

@Charity I agree, I am far less tolerant. We are like little Rumplestiltkins  You are so right about the travelling, whilst it was nice to get away, I kept checking the cameras to see the boys, I missed their little ways and fuzzy faces. We said IF we ever did it again we would fly from our local airport, hang the extra expense. Its only teeny but Norwich flies to Schipol then you can go anywhere. Its only about 40 mins as well. Never the budget lines again, they practically charge you to breathe! When there are so many beautiful places to explore in the UK we'll do that  I truly hope I haven't got anything.

Hope you don't get one bite into your sandwich and they turn up. Grrr lol xx


----------



## huckybuck

Oh @ewelsh I am sooo envious!! 

We did try it one year...I managed to get Mr HB to agree because HIS family were going out and I said I thought it would be nice for us all to be together. I got his nieces to beg him and in the end he agreed. So we booked. 

It still meant we had everyone to stay (as always) but at least the food and behaviour Christmas day might be reigned in a bit. However....

It was a total disaster. The restaurant hadn't got enough staff to cope. They were running really late - there was no where to sit and wait with Nanny (someone actually gave up their chair from the restaurant). Couldn't get a drink because the bar person was waiting on tables. We ended up sitting down 2 hours late (no drinks) and the food was simply dreadful. Cold and overcooked. They told us it was too late for desert and cheese as the chef had gone home. We ended up the last people left in the restaurant and one waitress sat with her coat on by the door waiting for us to leave so she could lock up. 

To top it all the minibus we booked was livid because we were so late so they charged us double double time! We were lucky they actually came for us in the end. 

Mr HB never once stopped moaning even when we got home and then insisted we do the whole Christmas dinner again on boxing day and invite his family too because of how awful it had been. And everyone was really grumpy because Christmas had been ruined. 

End result - I'll never get the chance to go out for Christmas lunch again as Mr HB just won't take the risk. 

I'd still do it though if I could lol I am that desperate!!


----------



## Charity

I decided to phone the company (this is the manufacturers, not the shop we ordered the beds from) to ask if we are definitely on the list for today and, guess what. They have moved our visit to next Tuesday without telling us. They said I didn't tell them I'd received the parts so they assumed I hadn't! 

My fuse went then and I had a rant at the poor woman on the phone. When their letter arrived, it did not say 'is it convenient to come Tuesday 4th October?', it just told us they would be coming today to do it. Neither did it say, advise us that you have received the parts. As they hadn't heard from us before now, why didn't they call to check or contact the lady I've been dealing with at the shop to contact me. 

OH is laughing his head off because I am ranting again. Next time he can deal with it.  Think I'll make a mince pie later for dinner and fill it with cat food. 😖


----------



## Charity

huckybuck said:


> Oh @ewelsh I am sooo envious!!
> 
> We did try it one year...I managed to get Mr HB to agree because HIS family were going out and I said I thought it would be nice for us all to be together. I got his nieces to beg him and in the end he agreed. So we booked.
> 
> It still meant we had everyone to stay (as always) but at least the food and behaviour Christmas day might be reigned in a bit. However....
> 
> It was a total disaster. The restaurant hadn't got enough staff to cope. They were running really late - there was no where to sit and wait with Nanny (someone actually gave up their chair from the restaurant). Couldn't get a drink because the bar person was waiting on tables. We ended up sitting down 2 hours late (no drinks) and the food was simply dreadful. Cold and overcooked. They told us it was too late for desert and cheese as the chef had gone home. We ended up the last people left in the restaurant and one waitress sat with her coat on by the door waiting for us to leave so she could lock up.
> 
> To top it all the minibus we booked was livid because we were so late so they charged us double double time! We were lucky they actually came for us in the end.
> 
> Mr HB never once stopped moaning even when we got home and then insisted we do the whole Christmas dinner again on boxing day and invite his family too because of how awful it had been. And everyone was really grumpy because Christmas had been ruined.
> 
> End result - I'll never get the chance to go out for Christmas lunch again as Mr HB just won't take the risk.
> 
> I'd still do it though if I could lol I am that desperate!!


@huckybuck, perhaps you should tell Mr HB because its making you so stressed which he should realise, you are going to book a restaurant for you, Mum and Aunty P if he doesn't want to come, then he can stay home and have Christmas by himself. 😉


----------



## Ali71

Oh @Charity what a shower of whatsit! Yes let him deal with it next time, that's terrible. 
I've just had an on line vent at someone from Jack Wills, I bought a coat to wear for Prague which left everything and everybody it touched, including my brand new Barbour bag, covered in lint and bobbles, it balled on the sleeves from the first day, but I have to send it back at my expense and if they deem it faulty then they'll refund me. To top it off she then went quiet then cut me off for lack of response. Ooff, bad move, I hate poor customer service!
Now I want to go and sit next to Bethan's waterfall and calm down.

@huckybuck, tell him @Charity will make him a nice pie for dinner if he doesn't want to go out?


----------



## ewelsh

Oh @Charity the air would have been blue with me too, you are jinxed with these new beds aren’t you. How ridiculous its all been. You rant away I say, but I bet your a polite ranter Xxxxx


Oh now @Ali71 is ranting, there must be something in the air today 😂 I can’t imagine you ranting Ali, I would actually like to see it, I bet its funny. 😃


@huckybuck Oh… that sounds like a disastrous Christmas day, to have no drinks either…. thats the final straw isn‘t it… does lightening strike twice… on Christmas Day?

We need to get our thinking caps on for you x


----------



## Ali71

@ewelsh I was a bit scathing but she was saved from the full-on vent as it was on line. I just pressed the keys a bit harder to compensate


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Something funny for you all.... Been at work all day and was in a meeting late this afternoon when I thought my arm feels funny. Reached up my shirt sleeve and pulled out one of my wife's socks!!! Thank God it wasn't a pair of Knickers!!!!! Gave everyone in the meeting a good laugh 😃


----------



## Jojomomo

Good afternoon everyone! Brightened up a bit here now a d is breezy, so hopefully my washing will dry well 🤞 Thank you for the birthday wishes and congratulations @ewelsh and @Charity ❤ The sun did come out, so had a wander on the seafront after lunch 😊

Glad you got Christmas sorted @ewelsh!

Good to see you here @Bethanjane22 but sorry you are feeling meh, hope you enjoy yoga

@Ali71 how annoying having to wait around for so long, fingers crossed you don't come down with a lurgy

@Charity how annoying for you!!

Have a great rest of the day all x


----------



## Bethanjane22

BarneyBobCat said:


> Something funny for you all.... Been at work all day and was in a meeting late this afternoon when I thought my arm feels funny. Reached up my shirt sleeve and pulled out one of my wife's socks!!! Thank God it wasn't a pair of Knickers!!!!! Gave everyone in the meeting a good laugh 😃


I've actually had a pair of knickers stuck to the lining of a jacket I was wearing to work once. Thankfully I noticed them before they fell out somewhere in the office


----------



## Charity

Just to make my day better, I went to spray some air freshener in the bathroom earlier and picked up my OH's shaving cream by mistake. Thick, bright blue gungy cream flew out all over the toilet seat and on the mat. At least it relieved the tension and made me laugh. 🤭 Hellish to get off the mat so that's in the washing machine. My OH thought it was highly funny, think he's been putting something in his tea today. 😋


----------



## urbantigers

Oh dear so much bad customer service going on! Rant away, ladies! I have been ranting today to colleague and she has been ranting to me. I was off yesterday and she was off the week before, so we were both in need of a lot of ranting. I’d missed having no-one to rant to last week. We have need of regular rants. We deal with too many stupid people.

It’s been wet here most of the day and came on heavy just when I was about to leave for the vets with Mosi. Typical. Anyway, he’s had bloods done and a solensia injection. That’s me almost £300 poorer. Hope I can claim a bit back on the insurance. Doing a pre-approval application for his teeth, and then we’ll have to get his vaccination. The good news is that he’s gained a bit of weight. Since he was very poorly 4 years and lost a lot of weight, he’s always been a bit under where he was when he was younger (he’s never been overweight) and hovered between 3.6 - 3.7 ish so I was really pleased to see he’s nearly 4kg. Mosi has never been close to being overweight, so I’’m happy for him to gain especially given his age. Just got to wait for the result of the blood tests now and I’m nervous (I’m always nervous). I’d be surprised if he had nothing wrong with his kidneys given his age, but really hope nothing is particularly worrying. I know it’s best to be forewarned etc. But I hate the idea of my little boy being old and having health problems. I also hope he has no adverse reaction to the Solensia.


----------



## lymorelynn

Good evening everyone.
It sounds as if some of you have been having a hard time with customer services 🙀 Hope it all gets cleared up.
Well done @ewelsh for booking Christmas lunch. We've been invited to my stepdaughter's for Christmas Day and then we'll have everyone who can make it here for a Boxing Day buffet.
I've got Sybyl back home from her stud visit so hopefully it's worked this time.
Then a visit to the dentist this afternoon to discuss the ongoing saga. I have opted for a complete top denture, removing my remaining few teeth. Dentist is lovely and said do you want to get started today 😲 so I'm currently nursing a sore mouth with the feeling just returning. We're supposed to be going out for lunch tomorrow but I'm not sure about that at the moment. I can probably manage soup and fish though 😁
Baby Lambchops are still doing well 😻
Love to all x


----------



## urbantigers

I hope your mouth doesn’t hurt too much once the numbness wears off @lymorelynn. Fingers crossed Sybil’s date went well and more baby lambchops are on the way 

Already had an email back with Mosi’s test results - that was quick! Thyroid normal, haematology normal, biochemistry showed mildly raised renal values so she wants to do urinalysis. More money! Got to know my boy’s ok though. Hopefully the urinalysis will confirm nothing to worry about and just mildly raised values which is not really a surprise with an almost 17 year old cat.


----------



## ewelsh

Poor Lynn, that’s a horrible feeling when the numbness wares off, it always feels worse yet looks normal. My Aunt had a complete top denture, she said its the best thing she ever did, she has a lovely set of pearly whites now, no more fillings either!!!! Win win. Tomorrow you should be fine xxx


Hope Sybil’s romantic few days away turns out to be a success, she will have gorgeous BLC meanwhile its lovely your other babies are doing well. Xxx


----------



## ewelsh

Wow that was fast turn around for Mosi’s results, all sounds good so far, hope the other is good too x


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hehehe @ewelsh we must have SOMETHING in common? Oh, wait, I know! We like each other and we like pussycats. That'll do me


----------



## ewelsh

Mrs Funkin said:


> Hehehe @ewelsh we must have SOMETHING in common? Oh, wait, I know! We like each other and we like pussycats. That'll do me



Indeed we do @Mrs Funkin very much 😃 x


----------



## Jaf

I've been thinking about this. So my idea is this, instead of paying for a restaurant can't you hire a cook? Is that daft? Or get a takeaway? (Are they open?) Surely the foods not the important thing about the day.

My 2 Christmas dinners in restaurant experiences were poor. I wouldn't do it again.


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Urghh, I hate early mornings. Barney is loving it though - already running round the house like a loonatic. Long day at work ahead, plenty coffee required!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Good morning, cor it’s windy here this morning (force 7) and our neighbours have their house essentially wrapped in plastic for the work they’re doing so it’s been flapping all night!

I woke up at 1:xx but luckily had had covonia nighttime before bed (don’t tell me off, I needed a sleep) and so when I woke instead of the thoughts whizzing around my head, I went back to sleep thank goodness.

I might go for a run later when the wind dies down, I’m not going in this! I’ve got to do my online flu vaccinator training again too (every year _yawn_) - and the new appointments system I spent 2.5 hours on the other day is now postponed, obviously.

Not sure what else I’ll do today. Currently still sat in bed. I’ve actually had a coffee and it didn’t poison me.

Have a lovely Wednesday. Hope your audit stuff goes well @BarneyBobCat  it’ll be over soon. Hope you’re feeling better today @Bertie'sMum


----------



## urbantigers

Morning. Quick one from me on a horrible, wet and very windy morning. So cold at 5am. Kito is still being a good boy in the mornings, although I suspect that may change when the clocks go back. I woke this morning just after 5 and thought nobody was on the bed. It took me som time to realise that Mosi was lying on my pillow above my head 

@Mrs Funkin i love those sentimental Hallmark Christmas films too  I love it when movies 24 turns into Christmas 24. I don’t like them the rest of the year but add in Christmas trees, snow, tree lighting ceremonies, Christmas pageants, lights, cookie baking and all that jazz, and I’m a sucker!


----------



## Charity

Good morning on a very windy day here too and rain due later. the heating's on first thing now which gives me a bit of a sinus headache when I wake up.

OH is off out for the day doing his voluntary work so he'll be getting wet. 😏

I was going to have a quiet day catching up with things but I think I'm going to have to pop to Pets at Home. I joined their subscription club to have some cat food delivered monthly and it should have arrived on 1st but hasn't and we've been completely out of it for a week now and the cupboard is getting bare. Must say Bunty is eating better than she used to, in fact, she has put on weight, can't see her waist now. 😟

Oh yes, OH says he's going to book me on an anger management course! 

@BarneyBobCat, hope your day goes OK and quickly
@Mrs Funkin, glad you got a better night's sleep
@Ali71, what a pain about your coat. Hope you get your money back
@lymorelynn, hope you're feeling better this morning and you manage to get out for your lunch. Fingers crossed for Sybyl
@urbantigers, glad Mosi's results were good
@Cully, hope you haven't had to jump out of bed at top speed this morning for any reason
@Bertie's Mum, are you feeling better today, is it day three?

Have a good day everyone xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

urbantigers said:


> Morning. Quick one from me on a horrible, wet and very windy morning. So cold at 5am. Kito is still being a good boy in the mornings, although I suspect that may change when the clocks go back. I woke this morning just after 5 and thought nobody was on the bed. It took me som time to realise that Mosi was lying on my pillow above my head
> 
> @Mrs Funkin i love those sentimental Hallmark Christmas films too  I love it when movies 24 turns into Christmas 24. I don’t like them the rest of the year but add in Christmas trees, snow, tree lighting ceremonies, Christmas pageants, lights, cookie baking and all that jazz, and I’m a sucker!


Haha! So glad I have a Christmas24 pal. I’m exactly the same, don’t like the “normal” ones (though they are essentially no different - but add in Christmas, that’s it!). I even have favourite actresses


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Anger management course @Charity ? I’d give him what for…oh, hang on


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Good Morning  

On the gloomy side here - and it's windy ! Lily said "no thank you" when I opened the window to let her out and has gone back to bed in disgust 

Thanks to those who asked but my cold has now reached the "tickly" cough and streaming nose stage so not feeling at my best this morning ! Hoping I will be over the worst of it by tomorrow and can do my shift in the charity shop. At least I can spend another day taking it easy as anything that needs doing can wait. I I hardly ever get a cold but this is the 2nd in the last 6 months 

Time for some breakfast now and then will probably go back to bed for a while for cuddles with my feline nurse.


----------



## GingerNinja

Good morning.

We've also got the wind but it's very mild here again. Grey but no rain forecast until mid afternoon.

I woke at 4 and unfortunately did have the thoughts whizzing around  will be very tired later. I will try and concentrate now on work because I don't think productivity will be high later! Very much looking forward to not working tomorrow.

I hope everyone has a good day xx


----------



## GingerNinja

Oh feel better soon @Bertie'sMum


----------



## Charity

I've just contacted Pets at Home to be told they are out of stock of my cat food which should have been delivered four days ago. Don't put anything on your account to tell you so, don't e-mail you, just ignore you. She checked my local stores and there are only two packets in one store so I shan't be rushing to get it as it will, no doubt, be gone by the time I get there. The country is going to the dogs! 😟 

Now I'm really stuck as to what to buy as it has to be something to Bunty's liking and that isn't much. I've ditched Canagan at £1.59 a tin  so all I've got left is Thrive and Untamed. Look at my usually full but very sad cat food cupboard 😏.


----------



## ewelsh

Good morning from a breezy Lincolnshire


I love a bit of wind ( don’t go there BBC 🙄😉) for some reason it makes me smile as long as it’s warmer air and not bitter northerly winds. I am hoping it doesn’t rain as I am in the middle of sorting my summer to winter tubs and pots out and want to carry on today.

@lymorelynn hows your chops today? I hope you get to eat out today, you can always play on this and have am all liquid lunch 😉

@Jaf I am going to ignore your comment on getting a chef in for Christmas…….I didn’t read it, I know nothing of it, I don’t understand English…….
🤫

@BarneyBobCat wow that is early, soon be audit day and it will all be over then you have a whole week off for BBQ, beer, bikes, Barney…….Bit of a thing for B’s haven’t you 😂 Please tell me your wife is called Barbara 😂


@Mrs Funkin Oh I must admit I love an original benylin cough medicine, it sends me right off, good for you @Mrs Funkin you need to sleep. I see you have found a Christmas friend in @Urbantigers….. 😂 happy film watching you too xx

@Charity go get your Olbas pastilles xx That’s a pain re Bunty’s cat food, what is going on? Did they give an explanation? Enjoy your quiet day alone xxx

@Ali71 when will you hear about your coat? X

@Bertie'sMum I am turning into my mother, so here we go “ get back up those stairs young lady and stay in bed, you are also not going anywhere tomorrow, not until you are much better, you wouldn’t want to give this to anyone else would you” 😃 xxxxxxx



Have a good day everyone, off to mow before it really does rain xx


----------



## huckybuck

Morning all. 
Very quick check in today as off to specialist vet with Little H in a minute. It’s a follow up from his scan and diagnosis for his limp. He still has it and it is relieved by painkillers but we would like to explore options for rectifying it if possible. Trouble is the vet didn’t know of any cats who’d had an op and how they responded when we were last there so was going to go away and get some more information from other vets if possible. 

I’m not normally negative but I have a feeling he won’t have done the research (even though he said he would) and we will back to square one (but £179 worse off). 

I’ll check in later properly but have a good day all.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Fingers crossed that the vet surprises you @huckybuck - kiss to Little H (be brave young man) xx


----------



## Bethanjane22

Morning all,

Horribly wet and windy day in South Wales today. Nova decided to sit out in the rain watching the birds this morning, she was completely soaked, so I had to give her a towel dry when I finally coaxed her in. Luna was sensible and sat in the house looking out the back door.

A busy day in work today, lots of quotes to send, invoices to do and brain cells to lose  I'm trying to break up my work day into sections so it doesn't feel so long and tedious, this mornings task is to get 10 invoices done before 12pm.

Yesterday one of my work friends brought their dog in for the day, and honestly it was the highlight of the week. Everyone was so happy to have a little fluffy friend with us. She's such a good girl and I had lots of doggy cuddles.

@huckybuck I hope the appointment goes well today for Little H!

@Mrs Funkin I'm glad you slept better last night and you were able to have a coffee again ❤

@Charity Hopefully you can get come food to add to the cupboard for little miss Bunty to eat. That cupboard is looking like old mother hubbards.

@Bertie'sMum feel better soon, lots of rest and fluids, as my mum would tell me!

Hope you all have a good Wednesday 😘


----------



## SbanR

Good morning all. Another here with strong winds but it's mild thank goodness. Rain forecast but hasn't happened yet.
@Charity [email protected] used to do click and collect so if that store still has the 2 packs you can nab them quickly.
@huckybuck good luck with the vet. Hope he can do something to help Little H.


----------



## Charity

SbanR said:


> Good morning all. Another here with strong winds but it's mild thank goodness. Rain forecast but hasn't happened yet.
> @Charity [email protected] used to do click and collect so if that store still has the 2 packs you can nab them quickly.
> @huckybuck good luck with the vet. Hope he can do something to help Little H.


Yes, I know, but its pouring with rain so I can't be bothered to shift myself to go out today.

Good luck today @huckybuck, hope it goes OK 

Had a phone call a while ago from my elderly friend who has Orlando. She is taking him to the vets at lunchtime which may be for the last time . She was in tears and I offered to go with her but she said she would be OK. He has a tumour on his hip which has grown to the size of a satsuma and he now keeps licking it. In all other ways he seems fine, it doesn't even affect his walking. Depends what the vet says. 

It has been such a sad few weeks one way and another. 😒


----------



## Ali71

Morning
Well sort of, ish...

@Charity So sorry to hear about Orlando, hopefully it's not the worst news for your friend. It has definitely been a sad few weeks x

@huckybuck good luck with the specialist
@Bethanjane22 have a good day, every day should be bring your pet to work day!
Hi @SbanR  
@ewelsh hope you get your potting sorted and don't get rained on. It is very windy, I bet it's whipping up a storm across flat Lincs! I'm not sure about my coat, they are being slow to respond so I've sent an email now. I'll end up drop kicking it out the window at this rate.
@Bertie'sMum feel better soon, hope the feline cuddles help
@urbantigers fingers crossed Kito keeps up the routine and lets you sleep
@Mrs Funkin hope you managed to get a run done, it's pretty windy out there!
@BarneyBobCat I hope you've got a string of tied handkerchiefs up your sleeve today or your colleagues are going to be disappointed  Its hump day though, 2 more days then hols!!

Very bright at the moment and breezy, I think we are expecting rain later on though. Managed to get 2 loads of washing "mostly dry" which are on airers now. Sadly that means lots of delicious (not) ironing to do. Going to venture to supermarket on the way home, first time since last Thursday which has to be a record. Oh, hang on, Lidls in Prague for hotel room snacks.. guess the contents....

Hope you all get through the rest of the day positively xx


----------



## ewelsh

Good luck at vets @huckybuck I hope they can help Little H xxxx


----------



## ewelsh

@Charity poor Orlando and your poor friend, I too hope the vet can at least make him more comfortable, if not then better to stop any suffering he may have soon. Poor Orlando but I am glad he got your friend to love him for his last few years. Yes very sad few weeks its been xx


@Ali71 drop kick 😂 😂 I got my mowing done but rain stopped play for today, its pouring down. I have leaves everywhere hello autumn big time! X


----------



## huckybuck

We’re back It seems to be a bone spur possibly touching a nerve that’s the problem (along with arthritis) but we’re not sure if removing it will completely stop his pain (also there’s a risk of nerve damage in the op and 6 weeks cage rest after). 

The vet has suggested we inject a steroid into his elbow to see if he responds to it which would indicate it’s the main source of his pain and then an op might be the answer.

He’s also suggested physio to help with his mobility and stop the nerve being affected too.

Stupidly I didn’t think he’d be put under today so I hadn’t starved him.

The vet said he’d try the steroid without sedation first as he quite well behaved but he’d most likely have to stay in and go under later.

I waited 10 mins and then the vet came back to say all done. He’d been as good as gold. 

So we’re home and waiting to see if it helps him.

Thankfully the physio was also there and she does mobile work so she’s going to contact me with a view to treating him at home once a week for 6 weeks to see if that helps.


----------



## Cully

Good er.. Afternoon, Busy morning but at least no suspicious 'blood stains' .!
I had my flu jab on Saturday and thought I'd got away with no after effects but felt a bit rough last night. At least that shows my immune system is kicking in.
I've been trying to book my covid jab but still having no luck unless I can travel over 20 miles, which I can't. There's a chemist not too far away but everytime I click on 'choose a day' then confirm, it takes me back to choose a day again. 
I'm getting concerned because I really do want to have it but what if I can't find anywhere.

I had 2 grocery deliveries this morning. My usual Tesco, and Iceland just for a change. I had underestimated the amount of freezer room I had, so had to take everything out of their boxes/wrapping and just about managed to squeeze it all in.
Then I realised I'd ordered my usual 4 pints of milk from Tesco and 4 pints from Iceland (to qualify my basket for free delivery). That was ok, until Iceland delivered 6 pints as a sub. And...I've already got 3 pints in the fridge. So, suggestions for using a spare 10 pints of milk welcome  .

@huckybuck , Oh good, I'm so pleased you got some answers and the vet was able to do the injection today. Wasn't he a brave boy? Little H, not the vet.
That will be really useful if you can have home visits instead of having to trek to the vet. Quite a positive day then after all the worry.

@Charity ,Have you ever tried PetShop.co.uk ,I've always found them to be very good so it might be worth seeing what they have in stock. They were the only ones who had Misty's Felix poultry.
Oh that's bad not keeping you informed about changes to appointments. Especially when you have put yourself out to accommodate them. I have the same problem with the repair and maintenance company here. I still haven't had the leaky pipes and shower pump housing fixed yet from 4 months ago. They sent a plumber out 3 times without informing me and each time I had a medical appointment booked. Not his fault poor chap, bloomin' company.
That's good Bunty has put on a bit of weight. Isn't it?? As long as Toppy doesn't get calling her 'Chunky'🙀

@BarneyBobCat , fingers crossed everything goes well at work. The weekend will soon be here. Have you found any other clothing items you are unwittingly wearing?

@Mrs Funkin , well you know meds often work for more than one ailment, so don't feel bad about taking them if it helps you off to sleep. As long as you don't take it _and_ have a coffee at the same time x

Hope the rest of the day passes without event for you all, and you have a happy, peaceful evening.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

ewelsh said:


> @Bertie'sMum I am turning into my mother, so here we go “ get back up those stairs young lady and stay in bed, you are also not going anywhere tomorrow, not until you are much better, you wouldn’t want to give this to anyone else would you” 😃 xxxxxxx


Yes Mum  I did go back to bed and have only just got up so still in my pj's  
Apparently there's a lot of it about at the moment - even Jeremy Vine had an item in his lunchtime Radio2 programme about it ! All I know is that I'd like to give it back to the person who gave it to me 
(Loved the "young lady" bit - I'm 75)


----------



## Charity

Glad you've got some answers @huckybuck. I think Little H must have been very brave to have an injection into the elbow..ouch! 🙀

@Cully, thanks for that website, I will certainly have a look as tried almost everywhere else. I suppose this is the downside of buying on a subscription basis. Have you tried ringing 119 to get your Covid appointment, you might be offered something more local as the website is useless for keeping up to date. My friend has just e-mailed me to say she has Covid which she's avoided since day one. She feels pretty rough, especially the cough. Better start making some milky puddings methinks. 

Update on Orlando. The vet doesn't think its time to let him go yet as his quality of life is still pretty good so has given him some steroid injections. He has only given him a few weeks though. 😒 At least that gives my friend more precious time with him.


----------



## ewelsh

@huckybuck good to know what the issue is, I can’t believe LH had the steroid injection and the vet is still in one piece, what a good boy he was. I really hope it helps him, as for physio that’s brilliant having that at home. Worth every penny when they are proactive like that x

@Bertie'sMum glad you went back to bed, I have heard its a stinker going round too. As for young lady your as young as you feel or act, plus 75 isn’t old 😃 now stay at home tomorrow xx


@Charity that’s good news for Orlando bless him, this does give your friend time doesn’t it x check your wasap x








I have some news that @Charity and @SbanR especially will be happy about, I am writing my book at last,, my problem is remembering every drama I have been through as a there’s been so many. So feel free to remind me of any, before anyone says it, I have the tesco and turkey saga‘s written down 🙄


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Just back in, very tired. Not so much of an early start tomorrow thankfully. Think I might go to bed early..... Zzzzzzzz


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh Little H, what a brave brave boy you were - I bet he's glad to be home @huckybuck I hope he's had his tea and isn't feeling bothered by the injection site.


----------



## huckybuck

Poor boy is sore tonight I think. He was really manhandled this morning with his wrists, elbows and shoulders put into all sorts of funny positions 😱 I’d have screamed lol! 

The vet said he’d administered into three different areas of his elbow (owww) and it takes a couple of days for the pain relief side if it to kick in so will likely be sore for a day or two.

Hasn’t stopped him eating though (or ringing his bell bless him) but I hope he has a good sleep tonight.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh bless Little H, even braver than I first thought. Have a good sleep little man xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Good morning, it’s still dark but at least the wind has calmed.

Slept okay but woke before 5am, I wonder if I’ll ever sleep to a normal time again. I think it’s ingrained in me from Oscar being awake at around this time most mornings. Most probably.

Work today, with a good bunch today, too. Lots of folk seemed to have your horrid cold the other day @Bertie'sMum so hopefully they’re not off, or we could be in a pickle. Hope you’re on the mend now.

@huckybuck hopefully Little H will not be too stiff and sore this morning. Fingers crossed he slept well and wants his breakfast. 

I had a most unproductive day yesterday, besides a couple of chores, literally did nothing. At least today will contain enforced productivity 

Have a super Thursday everyone. Try to do something fun.


----------



## Willow_Warren

Good morning! Hope Little H had a good night!

I woke at 3am… two very strange dreams 1 - getting lost in Milton Keynes centre and not able to find way out. 2 - was having a drink of juice, put the glass down to see that there were a few dead spiders in… not much more to the dream other than I was out with work people…

anyhow I sort of dozen since and now time to get up!

Hannah


----------



## urbantigers

Morning! I had a rubbish night, waking about 4ish in pain. Them Mosi started wandering around the bedroom, playing with the light cord and being a pain. He kept coming back to bed then getting up again. Kito started shouting at 4.50 and continued intermittently until I dragged myself out of bed at 5.35. I ignored him as I reckoned my neighbours have not had much to deal with over the past couple of months. One of them leaves for work some days at about 6.10 so tends to be up anyway - not sure whether that’s better or worse in terms of being aware of him but not woken by him. Today was one of those days. Consequently I’m tired and fibro-ey (lack of sleep always triggers a bit of a fibro flare up). One of those days where if I had to go into the office I’d have to call in sick but as it is, I’ll drag myself over to the computer and try to get something done. My colleague is off today (she has every other Thursday off to look after her grandkids) so someone needs to be in.

Little H was very brave yesterday. I hope the injections help him @huckybuck 

I think the Tesco saga could fill a whole book all by itself @ewelsh


----------



## Charity

Good morning, looks quite pleasant out.

@huckybuck, hope the little lad is feeling better today and didn't keep you awake too much. 
@Mrs Funkin, oh for a full night's sleep. I'm sure we'd feel a lot better if we could have one.
@urbantigers, sorry you've had a bad night, hope you feel better later
@Willow_Warren, sounds more like nightmares
@ewelsh, can I be the first to have your autograph

Nothing major on today thankfully. Think the most exciting thing of the day is Purdey's frozen dog food is arriving. I've got quite a lot of washing to do now its stopped raining. We still haven't got the tumble drier mended from weeks ago which is a pain though saves on electricity. 😏

I'm trying an experiment today with some trepidation 😋. A couple of months ago, I decided to only give Toppy flaky type food, same as Bunty, as saves keep making different meals for them both for one thing. Before that, when he was having the red meat type food, he was regularly bringing up sicky furballs but I've noticed since having the white meat food, he hasn't done it at all. I've still got lots of the other foods in the cupboard which just sit there so thought I would just try one and see what happens. OH with his sensible head on says 'why rock the boat?' so I could regret this move. Watch this space. 🤞

Hope everyone has a good day or at least a day without upset and hope those who aren't well feel better.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Good Morning 

Looks like it's going to be a nice sunny day here  But as my sinuses are still bunged up and the tickly cough is driving me mental I don't think I'll be going anywhere. I did phone the charity shop yesterday to say that I wouldn't be in today as I don't want to pass this lurgy on.

Got physio tomorrow for my neck so will be going with a face mask as I don't want to miss the appointment - trapped radial nerve is giving me a lot of pain and I need to get on top of that. (Still haven't heard about the re-referral to the orthopaedic unit so need to chase my GP about that )

@Charity have you seen the latest Cats Protection TV ad ? The one about cat behaviour and how like our pets are to their wild companions ? If not keep an eye open for it ! Towards the end there is a shot of 2 cats (one ginger and one black n' white) cuddled up together and, if I didn't know better, I'd swear it was Toppy and Bunty  I've tried to find the ad via google this morning but no luck so far !


----------



## Charity

Bertie'sMum said:


> Good Morning
> 
> Looks like it's going to be a nice sunny day here  But as my sinuses are still bunged up and the tickly cough is driving me mental I don't think I'll be going anywhere. I did phone the charity shop yesterday to say that I wouldn't be in today as I don't want to pass this lurgy on.
> 
> Got physio tomorrow for my neck so will be going with a face mask as I don't want to miss the appointment - trapped radial nerve is giving me a lot of pain and I need to get on top of that. (Still haven't heard about the re-referral to the orthopaedic unit so need to chase my GP about that )
> 
> @Charity have you seen the latest Cats Protection TV ad ? The one about cat behaviour and how like our pets are to their wild companions ? If not keep an eye open for it ! Towards the end there is a shot of 2 cats (one ginger and one black n' white) cuddled up together and, if I didn't know better, I'd swear it was Toppy and Bunty  I've tried to find the ad via google this morning but no luck so far !


I can't find it either. I will keep watch on TV.

Hope your physio goes OK tomorrow and you feel better


----------



## lymorelynn

Good morning all.
I survived lunch yesterday without having to resort to soup and fish - not that I dislike either. Mouth is still a bit sore but I am happier now that I have committed to the treatment and should have some teeth that work in a few weeks 😁
Hope you are feeling better @Bertie'sMum 
Well done Little H for being so brave. Hope the pain meds have kicked in and he's starting to feel better @huckybuck 
Good luck with the book writing @ewelsh - I'm in the queue for your autograph too 😁
Having a quiet day today but I'll leave you with this little sweetie


----------



## ewelsh

Morning all

How Little H @huckybuck? 


Nice brisk morning here, wind is calming down but it’s definitely chillier, I’m shutting my garden down slowly and preparing for next spring…, anyone noticed its dark at 7.00pm now..this is the only part of autumn & winter I dislike, the darkness, I like light and bright airy and joyful…. But hey hoy that’s life…I must keep looking forward, so I will be planning my spring garden pots today, I had great success last spring with shorter flouncy tulips so need to find them again.



@Bertie'sMum I am glad you are not venturing out today, stay in nice and warm xxxx

@Charity, could there be another Bunty and Toppy??? I will keep an eye out for that advert too. Funny you should say that about colored foods, Lottie eats fast, sometimes so fast it comes back up minutes later but I have noticed it more with the red gravy based ones…… ummmmm interesting…

Oh @lymorelynn look at that face, he/she is screaming to be picked up and kissed all over…..by me….. 😂 Oh what a face, adorable. Xx

@Mrs Funkin have a lovely day at work xxx

@urbantigers I am sorry your all achy today, have you ever thought that your cat can hear next door moving about early and that’s why they are woken up…… hope you can get a snooze in today xx

@Willow_Warren interesting dreams….do you like spiders…? Are you wary of a work colleague by any chance!


Ref book, I am making notes and will get a publishing house to sort it all out, we all know what my grammar and spelling is like by now 😂



off to rake more leaves, this will be my life now for the next 4-5 weeks leaves……


----------



## huckybuck

Morning all. 
The little 😉 man seems ok this morning - he’s bright but wary because he thinks I’m going to take him again. He still came downstairs one at a time so it doesn’t look like the steroid has kicked in quite yet.

I’ve got physio this morning to try to prevent my other shoulder freezing up and then if the weather stays ok will do a few holes with Mr HB this afternoon. It will be interesting to see how it goes with both shoulders not right 🙄

I had weird dreams too last night - I was going out to a night club (🤣) and had loads of clothes on and needed the loo. It was taking me too long to try to undress to go and then I put on a shower by mistake so all my hair got wet. Would love to know how that’s interpreted lol!!! I think I just actually needed the toilet!

Have a good day everyone!


----------



## SbanR

Good morning all. Sun's out here so I'm happy. It always feels warmer when the sun's out  
Glad Little H had a decent night; hope the pain relief kicks in soon. 
Good luck with the physio. How's your back?
@ewelsh will the anecdotes be as you write it or will a ghost writer be involved? Mustn't lose that inimitable style!!!😸 Will you sign a stack of books for us to buy?


----------



## ewelsh

Poor little H, he is such a sweetheart, glad he had a good night, hopefully today the steroids will kick in. Xx


----------



## ewelsh

@SbanR inimitable style 😂 I will take that. 
I am writing up notes think Bridget Jones, husband will check it for political correctness then leave a ghost writer to add correct layout and grammar, my vocabulary is a tad limited as you all know 😉 The only trouble is my husband will find out about all the vet bills and fibs I have told over the years 😂 I would love to add in cat chat somewhere for sure. X


----------



## SbanR

ewelsh said:


> @SbanR inimitable style 😂 I will take that.
> I am writing up notes think Bridget Jones, husband will check it for political correctness then leave a ghost writer to add correct layout and grammar, my vocabulary is a tad limited as you all know 😉 The only trouble is my husband will find out about all the vet bills and fibs I have told over the years 😂 I would love to add in cat chat somewhere for sure. X


Unless you get some of us to do the checking instead of hubby?? There'll be a rush of volunteers 😹


----------



## GingerNinja

Good morning.

Lovely morning here which makes everything seem a little bit better 😊

My day off today. I need to buy a paint brush and scraper to test my paint samples and attempt to get the wallpaper off where the fitted cupboard was in the living room. I have the numbers of two recommended decorators to contact but I don't know what colours I want at the moment.
The sofa that I want is now available in a couple of colours that I might like so I've ordered swatches, unfortunately not raspberry or gold  never mind there's always cushions!

Little H was so brave @huckybuck I hope he is less sore today, poor lad 

I hope you feel better @urbantigers and @Bertie'sMum

Fingers crossed for no vom @Charity !!

My phone died halfway through this and I've lost my thoughts now! Will come back later if they return 

Have a good day xx


----------



## Cully

Good Morning. Won't mention the weather. Just saying I've got leg warmers on with a fleecy blanket over my legs.
I woke about 2am and try as I might just couldn't get back to sleep. I was wiping condensation off the window really early, just so Moo could see out. I really must keep checking the corner of the room that's prone to mould now it's so much colder overnight.
This time of year will be the real test of how good the repair has been to the outside wall.
How are you supposed to keep windows open to prevent condensation but not freeze to death??

@huckybuck , glad to hear Little H hasn't lost his appetite and hope he's not suffering too much from all the vigorous handling yesterday. Fingers crossed the injection starts to work it's magic soon.
Good luck with your physio today.

@ewelsh ,how much material do you reckon you'll need for your book? Hearing you are writing made me dig out one of my favourite authors to re read. Deric Longden. I reckon your adventures could easily outdo him.
Oh you have to include catchat and some of the antics on here. Don't forget poetic licence where necessary.
Now. Have you decided which celebs will play the starring roles in the film? .

@Bertie'sMum , oh sorry you're still suffering. Hope you're up to your appointment.

I'm cat sitting today so must go check my two boys. They had the zoomies when I went in earlier, so fingers crossed they're worn out and asleep now.
Have a good day everyone. Enjoy the sun of you've got any, and sort those winter woollies out if you haven't. xx


----------



## Charity

You remember a couple of days ago I had to wash the bathroom mat because I squirted blue shaving foam all over it, if you don't, don't ask. 🙄

This morning I washed the bedding which is deep red colour and when I put it out, it was covered in white fluff obviously from the bath mat. 😯 Next time must remember to rinse the machine before the next wash. 😠


----------



## Ali71

Morning all
Gym was tough this morning, first time after a week so I will probably hurt. I need to get back into it as it will be easy this time of year to say I CBA to go. I came home at lunchtime so I could do chores whilst working. Its such a nice bright day here (although chilly) that my washing is on the line, would be a shame not to use a day like this! Not a whiff of cloud in the sky.

@lymorelynn what an absolute cutie x Hope you aren't in too much discomfort after yesterday
@ewelsh how exciting, your very own book... I bet they may it into a film. I wonder who would play you 
Glad to hear Little H is ok and you had a good night.. even if you have weird dreams. I usually talk if I have odd dreams! My mum shouts, my poor Dad is often woken up by it 😄 Enjoy your golf this afternoon what a perfect day.
@Charity good luck with the red meat food.. 
@urbantigers @Bertie'sMum hope you both feel better soon x
@Willow_Warren that IS an odd dream!
@Mrs Funkin hope you have a great day x
@Cully keep yourself snuggled up, you might get an afternoon snooze in  x

We've nearly made it to the weekend everyone...


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> You remember a couple of days ago I had to wash the bathroom mat because I squirted blue shaving foam all over it, if you don't, don't ask. 🙄
> 
> This morning I washed the bedding which is deep red colour and when I put it out, it was covered in white fluff obviously from the bath mat. 😯 Next time must remember to rinse the machine before the next wash. 😠










Sorry. 
That reminds me of a lovely chenille tablecloth given to me by a friend. It was a bit dusty so decided to wash it before she came for a visit. Well it was fine when it went into the machine but when I opened the door it had been shredded - think vermicelli rice noodles! That's the first time I've known anyone have to empty the wash mach with a dustpan and brush.


----------



## huckybuck

I lost my 45 year old favourite feather pillow and pillow case in the wash. I could see it happening before my eyes. I actually cried 😂


----------



## SbanR

huckybuck said:


> I lost my 45 year old favourite feather pillow and pillow case in the wash. I could see it happening before my eyes. I actually cried 😂


Hope the feathers aren't going to clog up the machine.
@ewelsh I hope the Kray twins have a few chapters of their own🐶🤭


----------



## huckybuck

It was a nightmare cleaning it all out 

I had to buy a new pillow after that - one that felt just like it was 45 years old  In the end I commissioned it bespoke and kept having to send it back to get more feathers taken out, as they wouldn't believe me when I said I wanted it as flat and thin as possible 

The pillow case was much easier as there are a lot of retro pink and orange MS pillowcases from the 1970s available on Ebay would you believe 😂 I wonder why  Although I could also have gone Womble as that would have worked too. I did buy a few until I got exactly the right feel - really worn and soft polycotton


----------



## huckybuck

Managed seven holes of golf today with Mr HB before my body said enough. 

I cannot believe how unfit I am. Not only did my shoulders and back ache but my legs are aching too and I am sooo tired tonight. It's all the extra weight I'm carrying from a year of no golf and comfort eating. Even my brain is tired from concentrating lol!! The only saving grace was that the golf itself was ok.


----------



## ewelsh

And I thought I was obsessed with my pillows 😂 but I have never gone that far though. I so have to tell my husband this, he will think I am a saint now 😂

I need to have a feather pillow, it has to be flat, I have to have white pure cotton bedding not the duvet as such but definitely the sheets and pillow cases, I need a tall bed, I like to get up into bed and not bend down to get into bed…. If I sleep on anything else I just can’t sleep.

@huckybuck if I had known your obsession with vintage poly cotton which smell of lux soap & TCP I could have got you some seriously garish pillowcases from my Grans, she had millions of them. 😂



Well done for doing 7 holes, its a start that’s all that matters, you will sleep well tonight xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I'm sad that at some point I chucked away my Love Is... pillowcases. They were a spectacular example of 70s poly cotton


----------



## GingerNinja

My bedding (duvet cover and pillow cases) is 30+ years old. I've had brief spells occasionally of new covers but end up back with my (almost) white cotton covers 
I think they're close to death now with thinning patches but what will I do?
Very sad times 😂


----------



## huckybuck

GingerNinja said:


> My bedding (duvet cover and pillow cases) is 30+ years old. I've had brief spells occasionally of new covers but end up back with my (almost) white cotton covers
> I think they're close to death now with thinning patches but what will I do?
> Very sad times 😂


Oh gosh start sourcing now GN. Make and model and I’m sure we can find you a spare!!!


----------



## TonyG

I guess it’s morning, so good morning!

Just got in from fishing. I’m going to take up tiddlywinks 🙄

Got to get up in five hours too, but need to unwind slightly first…


----------



## Charity

TonyG said:


> I guess it’s morning, so good morning!
> 
> Just got in from fishing. I’m going to take up tiddlywinks 🙄
> 
> Got to get up in five hours too, but need to unwind slightly first…


Fishing in the middle of the night! Perish the thought. Hope you put them back.


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Ive been awake since 4.30am, this is why I don't drink during the week - had a few birthday beers last night and woke up early thinking about what I need to do at work today. Oh well, nearly the weekend!


----------



## Charity

Good morning. It's very still out, good riddance windy weather. The sky is pink, blue and grey at the moment, good for painting.

Didn't have a good night, kept waking up. 😏 

On my own again this morning, it's getting a habit.  I managed quite a lot of clearing up yesterday which made me feel better, I get frustrated if I don't achieve anything during the day. Think today may be more of the same. 

Thankfully, nobody was sick after giving them the Simpson's food. Phew! I left the toybox out overnight which I don't usually do and someone has been in it. 

Sorry I missed your birthday yesterday @BarneyBobCat, hope you had a good one. 🎂

Hope everyone has a good day and any troubles are little ones.


----------



## Cully

TonyG said:


> I guess it’s morning, so good morning!
> 
> Just got in from fishing. I’m going to take up tiddlywinks 🙄
> 
> Got to get up in five hours too, but need to unwind slightly first…


My son goes fishing at hours I barely knew existed. Perhaps you should take up tiddlywinks together  .


----------



## Cully

BarneyBobCat said:


> Ive been awake since 4.30am, this is why I don't drink during the week - had a few birthday beers last night and woke up early thinking about what I need to do at work today. Oh well, nearly the weekend!


Belated Birthday wishes. You can have a real boozy weekend. And BBQ which you can't get in the office.
Hope all the audits went well.


----------



## Cully

Good morning. I'm early today for a change, with good reason. 
The plumber is coming to sort my leaks out, Hurrah!! Only been waiting since June.
I hope they send my favourite man as he is lovely and never stops talking.
Right, need to get organised and empty the walk in cupboard where the pipes and other plumbery types of things lurk.
Not until after my second cuppa though.
Hope you all have a good day and something at the weekend to look forward to.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Good morning gang, bit blustery again here.

Husband was up all night watching the Ironman World Champs - I fell asleep on the sofa from 9.30 until 1am when I woke up to watch the last eight miles of the marathon. Went to bed just before 3am. Same again Saturday night for the men as it’s two separate days this year. So in total I had a good amount of sleep, just in two sections. 

Happy Belated Birthday @BarneyBobCat I hope your boy bought you a nice pressie 

So today is a little run, got to be careful with my route though due to the winds. Then I’ll whizz to the supermarket whilst husband is out windsurfing. Beyond that, I’ve no idea.

Happy Fri-YAY!


----------



## SbanR

Charity said:


> Fishing in the middle of the night! Perish the thought. Hope you put them back.


Put them back?!!!
Eat them! 😸


----------



## Tigermoon

Good morning everyone. I haven't caught up on this thread yet, so apologies if I've missed out on any dramas.

It's been a quiet week for us. I got a phone call from the doctors surgery last night asking me to come in for a face-2-face appointment with my GP. Not sure what it's about but I'm assuming they've recieved the letter from my consultant.

Frosty is hopfully moving onto a pure raw meat diet which is very exciting. No more smelly litter trays!! He is looking quite good now, but hasn't grown his coat out yet so still looks a bit like an Exotic.

We've been meaning to tidy the garden, remove the spent plants and think about mulching for the winter. Yesterday would have been the ideal day to so, as it was bright and sunny and not too chilly, but we went for a drive instead 🤣

I've bought myself a heated throw to use now the temperature is starting to fall off, and some 'leisure trousers' aka jogging bottoms. I've not had joggers for many years as I found the cuffed hem cut my circulation off, but these are straight leg without the tight cuff so I'm hoping they'll be warm but not restrictive.

My friend who had covid last week took a very nasty fall a couple of days ago. She was unable to stand, let alone walk, and had to drag herself from the garden all the way through the house to call for help. It took 15 hours for the ambulance to arrive. She has broken her pelvis. Although she had tested negative on the home covid test the day prior to the fall the nurse said the home tests are not very sensitive, so did another, and of course she's still positive. This has made getting help very difficult because of course noone wants to go round. She has six cats but can't bend down to do their litter trays, water or feed them 😣

@huckybuck Glad to hear Little H is doing ok.


----------



## huckybuck

Morning all. 
Will catch up later. 
I have to go to the dentist this morning and I have a serious dental phobia. I’m ok if I know it’s the Hygeinist or just a check on my aligners but today is putting a wire to hold my teeth in place. It’s fear of the unknown.


----------



## Ali71

Good Morning, it sounds like disrupted sleep is the order of the day! Milo was on it at 2 this morning but I had already been asleep since 9 so I wasn't too annoyed.. went back to sleep until 5ish before getting up and ready. Gym on the way home from work today instead I think.
@BarneyBobCat belated birthday wishes fellow Libran!! One more day of work before you get your holiday mode on 
@Charity yes it was a spectacular sunrise, I wish I had been on my bike today.. that is the aim for tomorrow when I don't have to rush so much. Maybe they had the red meat zoomies last night  x
@Tigermoon sorry to hear about your friend, I think covid really knocks the stuffing out of you, poor lady, hope she can get some help
@Cully good luck with your plumbing! No more leaks, yippee
@huckybuck good luck at the dentist, have you got any rescue remedy to take the edge off? Shame Beaphar don't work on us, valerian for the win. I'm sure it won't be so bad x
Have a good run @Mrs Funkin x
Morning @ewelsh, @Jojomomo @Willow_Warren @Bertie'sMum @SbanR and dear @GingerNinja... where is @urbantigers

Hope the poorly ones are feeling better and that you all have a perfect Friday x


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Good Morning 
Not so windy today but woke up to a wet patio so obviously we had some (un-forcasted) rain.

My cold is a lot better this morning but my sinuses still bunged up ! Off to physio this afternoon for follow up on my neck (which is easier) but going to take the opportunity to see if they can suggest anything for my trapped nerve which is playing up . Last time I saw my GP she said to say she was referring me - still waiting for the letter from the ortho unit for the re-referral she was going to make 

@BarneyBobCat happy belated birthday greetings 
@Cully goof luck with your plumber hope he gets it all sorted !
@Mrs Funkin hope you enjoy your run and don't get blown off the promenade  
@Tigermoon sorry to hear about friend I hope she can get some help whilst she mends. I prefer the straight bottom joggers too but find them very difficult to get - where did you get yours ?
@huckybuck - breathe. Just keep telling yourself "nothing lasts forever this will be over very soon"

Hope everyone has a good day and gets to enjoy this late spell of sunny weather


----------



## ewelsh

Morning all

Was woken up by a call from a bed company at 6.30am to say they would be at mine for 7.30am… I hadn’t ordered a flipping bed… 🤨 well the call frightened the life out of me thinking it was something wrong with my mum, so I was up and wide awake….


I am off to the garden center to buy some spring bulbs, I hope I am not to late.


@Charity that is a lovely sunrise again, we had nothing but gloom. Enjoy your day pottering. Xx
@BarneyBobCat happy birthday again for yesterday, it will soon be end of the day and your holiday starts.
@Tigermoon, your poor friend, that’s ridiculous 15hr wait especially with a broke pelvis, that will take a long time to heal, poor woman. lovelyto hear your magic is working on handsome frosty xx
@Cully good luck with the plumber, about time hey!
@huckybuck these things are never as bad as you think, all will be well and take breaks if you need to, your paying @Ali71 is right Rescue rem is brilliant.
@Mrs Funkin, our friend just did iron man 7hrs which is a good time, my husband is gutted he missed it again. I couldn’t even walk that long. Hope you have a good day off xx
@Ali71 any news on your coat? Also I thought your birthday was this Monday coming? Have I remembered it wrong again? Xxxx


have a good day everyone xxx


----------



## ewelsh

@Bertie'sMum glad your feeling better but blocked sinuses are horrible, keep steaming, as for your trapped nerve, how horrible, hope physio helps xxxx


----------



## Ali71

@ewelsh no you aren't wrong, it's Monday... 51 is the new 21  Bless you for remembering x
No news on my coat so I tweeted them this morning.. told them their service was appalling. Along with the thousands of other negative tweets they'd had, so you can see where this one is going! I'm getting my foot ready for a big punt haha
I can just imagine "What bed????"" eh?? At least they got through on the phone rather than turning up or we could have had another chapter for the book  Hang on, was it an Emma mattress lol...maybe that was it! x


----------



## ewelsh

@Ali71 oh good, I will keep remembering ready for Monday 😉, 51 hey, that’s nothing but would you want to be 21 again, I wouldn’t 😂 I loved my 30’s.

That’s bad re Jack Wills, they used to be so good, keep stamping that foot, its the only way as I have learnt 😂

I have no idea if it was an Emma bed 😂 but it was a single bed which is no good to me either 😂


----------



## Charity

Ali71 said:


> @ewelsh no you aren't wrong, it's Monday... 51 is the new 21  Bless you for remembering x
> No news on my coat so I tweeted them this morning.. told them their service was appalling. Along with the thousands of other negative tweets they'd had, so you can see where this one is going! I'm getting my foot ready for a big punt haha
> I can just imagine "What bed????"" eh?? At least they got through on the phone rather than turning up or we could have had another chapter for the book  Hang on, was it an Emma mattress lol...maybe that was it! x


51, lucky you, what a lovely age that was. 😏


----------



## TonyG

Charity said:


> Fishing in the middle of the night! Perish the thought. Hope you put them back.


There was only one. A dogfish, or a cat shark, depending on your preference!

Something much bigger came off, probably a large conger eel.

A bass of a suitable eating size may however have developed a slight headache😬

I don’t keep a great deal but I keep a few


----------



## TonyG

Cully said:


> My son goes fishing at hours I barely knew existed. Perhaps you should take up tiddlywinks together  .


😂😂😂 that might be an idea!

It’s sea fishing, so all about the right tide window and conditions, have to go when the fish are potentially there, not when they aren’t!


----------



## huckybuck

Omg 



TonyG said:


> There was only one. A dogfish, or a cat shark, depending on your preference!
> 
> Something much bigger came off, probably a large conger eel.
> 
> A bass of a suitable eating size may however have developed a slight headache😬
> 
> I don’t keep a great deal but I keep a few


A conger eel 😱😳😲 that would be my worst nightmare! No wonder I don’t swim in the sea!


----------



## huckybuck

I’m back and got what feels like a mouthful of concrete 😂

It wasn’t too bad although I was in the chair for an hour. No drilling or injections (those are the things I can’t handle). I did have a purple balloon shoved in my mouth a couple of times, superglue and blue lights going on and then gagged on the pink bubblegum impression stuff (I’m normally ok with that). 

I’m missing my retainers already having got quite attached but should be getting some night time ones next week - phew!


----------



## Cully

TonyG said:


> 😂😂😂 that might be an idea!
> 
> It’s sea fishing, so all about the right tide window and conditions, have to go when the fish are potentially there, not when they aren’t!


He's trying to catch an elusive carp and spends hours studying the water 'n' stuff I don't have a clue about🤓🐟🐡🐠


----------



## Cully

@ewelsh, isn't @Charity still waiting for a bed man, something about USB's? Maybe she's heard about something _you're_ expecting!! .


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well done @huckybuck  Great work on the dentist (I too am terrified, I have to go to one in the village so I can walk there as there is NO way I could drive to a dental appointment). I'm also horrified by conger eels...are you me?


----------



## ewelsh

huckybuck said:


> Omg
> 
> 
> 
> A conger eel 😱😳😲 that would be my worst nightmare! No wonder I don’t swim in the sea!



Oh I have met an Egypt common Conger eel once, we were diving in a group, it just popped out, frightened me half to death and I grabbed the nearest man and clung on to him literally, screaming in my mask, 😂 
Well done at dentist @huckybuck I hate that pink bubblegum stuff too, makes me panic a bit, 2 minutes feels like an hour.


@Cully don’t say that 😂 @Charity have you put my address down for your bed USB 😂


----------



## huckybuck

Are you mad @ewelsh DIVING!!!!


----------



## huckybuck

Mrs Funkin said:


> Well done @huckybuck  Great work on the dentist (I too am terrified, I have to go to one in the village so I can walk there as there is NO way I could drive to a dental appointment). I'm also horrified by conger eels...are you me?


I think we may be one and the same!!! 

I didn’t go for over 10 years after I left BA I’d worked myself up into such a state. But then found this practice in the village and told them how bad I was. They’ve been very good so far and lured me in gently. Admittedly I’ve only had check ups and my Invisalign and the hygienist - I’m not sure what I’d do if he said I had to have a filling or injection or anything. 

It definitely stems from childhood and having the gas mask held onto my face, a dentist who’d drunk at lunchtime and wetting myself having teeth out. Mum couldn’t tell me I was going as I’d cry so she’d surprise me with it which I think made it into a massive thing.


----------



## ewelsh

I can’t go that deep because of ears, only level 2 with PADI my husband and step daughter go deep though. It is lovely actually apart from that eel. 😂 oh and I don’t like baby reef sharks, I am almost running on the water when they appear 😂


----------



## huckybuck

ewelsh said:


> I can’t go that deep because of ears, only level 2 with paid, my husband and step daughter go deep though. It is lovely actually apart from that eel. 😂 oh and I don’t like baby reef sharks, I am almost running on the water when they appear 😂


Nope not in a million. I can’t even paddle!


----------



## ewelsh

I am not surprised you are frightened of the dentist @huckybuck that's awful for a child


----------



## Cully

I have a real phobia of the dentist too. Mine stems back from when my mum took me and my older sister and sent her in first to show me it was nothing to be frightened of. Bad mistake as she screamed the place down for a full hour while they held her down. I can still hear her now.








It doesn't help that my last dentist was a pig. No bedside manner.


----------



## lymorelynn

I'm glad that dentistry has changed so much. I too have the childhood memories of the horrible mask and didn't go to the dentist if I could avoid it in my twenties.
I think I overcame my fears after my son was born nearly 36years ago. I thought if I could get through that (48 hours of labour, almost a c.section, forceps delivery) I could cope with the dentist - which is a good job considering the amount of time I've spent there over the past few months 🙄


----------



## Charity

Another dental phobe here. My parents were both scared stiff so I was bound to be the same plus the school dentist was a sadist.

Back in the '70s, my Mum said she would go and get false teeth if I agreed to go as well so we did. However, then I didn't go until about three years ago when I was in agony so had no choice. Had a really nice patient dentist, I ended up having to go four times, had 12 injections and two teeth out, oh, and a dry tooth which needed antibiotics. I thought if I could get through that lot then it couldn't be that bad next time. The dentist said "next time you come, we'll sort out a plan". He's still waiting .


----------



## huckybuck

I think there’s a theme here with those of us who grew up with 1970s dentists!!!


----------



## lullabydream

I was scarred for life in the 1980s! I remember revolting mask...horrible dentist and discovered in my late teens that he was called the butcher by many!

He only retired about 5 years ago.

My story is similar to @lymorelynn it was having a child that made me confront my fears as refused to go to dentist from about age 10 but my son had just been born, come home from being in special care because he was premature and I got toothache. 
My current dentist has been lovely. Though I still stall when the calling card for check up comes. I can put off phoning which is ridiculous because I am in my mid 40s now but I don't think the fear ever leaves you fully.


----------



## Ali71

@Charity I had to read that twice, i thought your Mum made you have false teeth 🙈 😆 Thank goodness I am just tired!
I had a terrible dentist as a child, who was a fan of the old gas mask method, I knew nothing of it but I remember my Dad carrying me down the hill to the car park and blood pouring from my mouth down his back! Evil man. I wouldn't go for years till pain forced me when I was about 12. I've been ok since then but I had a mouthful of putty for a whitening mould and I remember almost hyperventilating as I was trying to breathe through my nose panicking as I wanted to gag. Having to have a tooth removed was how I stopped smoking 11 years ago, he scared me about dry socket.

My mum must have been scarred too as hadn't been for over 30 years, she plucked up courage in the last year or two. Dentistry is indeed much better if you find a sympathetic practice and patient consultant.


----------



## ewelsh

What’s with all this gas mask, I was a 70’s girl and I never had that.. I must be odd as I rather like the dentist and LOVE the hygienist, but yes that pink putty stuff is something else, it expands in your mouth and you can’t breathe, wouldn’t recommend it for someone who has a cold, also the tooth whitening trays were hideous 😂 

I’m trying to think what I don’t like having done…..


----------



## BarneyBobCat

I don't mind the dentist, 44 and never had a filling. I've always been obsessed with cleaning my teeth which I think has helped and I do not have a sweet tooth at all. My wife always complains because my usual annual check-up normally ends with the Dentist commenting on how good my teeth are although the last one said my teeth looked like Diet Coke was making them look a bit like a sponge! 

I do wish some of them were straighter mind you - I have been looking at these smile online things but not sure I could cope with the retainers


----------



## huckybuck

ewelsh said:


> What’s with all this gas mask, I was a 70’s girl and I never had that.. I must be odd as I rather like the dentist and LOVE the hygienist, but yes that pink putty stuff is something else, it expands in your mouth and you can’t breathe, wouldn’t recommend it for someone who has a cold, also the tooth whitening trays were hideous 😂
> 
> I’m trying to think what I don’t like having done…..


Weird plain weird!!! 
Errr injection? Filling? Root canal?


----------



## huckybuck

BarneyBobCat said:


> I don't mind the dentist, 44 and never had a filling. I've always been obsessed with cleaning my teeth which I think has helped and I do not have a sweet tooth at all. My wife always complains because my usual annual check-up normally ends with the Dentist commenting on how good my teeth are although the last one said my teeth looked like Diet Coke was making them look a bit like a sponge!
> 
> I do wish some of them were straighter mind you - I have been looking at these smile online things but not sure I could cope with the retainers


The invisible retainers are fine BBC - for the very first day it feels a bit tight and odd (they can be tricky to get out to eat) but honestly I forgot all about them after that. In fact it felt more odd when I didn’t have them in. You can’t see them at all so no one notices you’ve got them. I feel lost without mine tonight.


----------



## ewelsh

huckybuck said:


> Weird plain weird!!!
> Errr injection? Filling? Root canal?



Don’t mind injections actually, used to inject myself 😂 (IVF nothing bad) never had a root canal so maybe I have just got away with things… 


Oh I just remembered something, I fainted having my ears pierced 😂


----------



## TonyG

You lot need a conger eel dropped in your lap, then you wouldn’t care what the dentist was doing 🤷🏻‍♂️😂😂


----------



## Mrs Funkin

My best dental experience ever was having a root filling - it was amazing, I nearly fell asleep.

I didn’t go to the dentist for 16 years @huckybuck I was so scared. I’ve been going twice a year since the root filling (about five years now) and I can cope. Just!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Good morning, it’s sunny this morning, not sure if it’s chilly though.

Went to bed before 9pm, was asleep by 9.15! Woke up at 4.45, back to sleep just after 6 for another hour.

So today will be parkrun, then hopefully out in the garden for a bit of tidying and plant some bulbs. This afternoon it’s the turn of the male pros at the Ironman World Champs, so we will be watching that until the early hours. Hawaii time and ours is so incompatible!

Have a lovely Saturday everyone


----------



## Cully

ewelsh said:


> Don’t mind injections actually, used to inject myself 😂 (IVF nothing bad) never had a root canal so maybe I have just got away with things…
> 
> 
> Oh I just remembered something, I fainted having my ears pierced 😂


Ah thank goodness. You are normal


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Its Caturday! Not sure what Im going to do - its the first day of a week of for me. I may just take it easy - Im sure we will be out for lunch and will be having a few beers later. Do I dare attempt a BBQ?!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Happy Week Off @BarneyBobCat  I found one pack of burgers left in the freezer this week, so we will have our last BBQ for tea today I think before it’s cleaned and put away for the Winter.


----------



## Charity

Good morning. My day has started off with such a laugh at the last couple of days comments about dentists and conger eels etc. 

Saturday at last, guess what...I'm on my own all day again 😏/. Its the start of the pheasant shooting season at the farm where my OH helps out as a beater. Best I don't talk about it, as don't approve.😢 Purdey was meant to be trained to retrieve but she failed dismally as she won't ever give anything up. 

Yesterday, I was looking forward to my new coffee table arriving but when it came I unpacked one part (self assembly 🙄) and packed it up again to return it. Some people's idea of grey is brown! Such a shame as it looked really nice on the website but hey ho. Back to the drawing board. 

I am switching my summer wardrobe for my winter one today and really must get rid of some things to the charity shop as my cupboards are bursting. 

Read a heartbreaking message from our vets yesterday. A local rescue, which I got one of my cats from once, helped to rescue 96 very traumatised dogs from a puppy farm. They were all living in a house and had never been outside, its was absolutely disgusting. They have taken on several , some are up for rehoming already, and the others have gone to other rescues I suppose. 

Puppy Farm Horror (margaretgreenanimalrescue.org.uk)

Hope everyone has a nice relaxing weekend xx


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Good Morning 

Nice and bright out this morning but on the chilly side - brrrr !

Just food shopping on the cards today - still searching for Lily's Shea  Saw physio yesterday and that was a total waste of time - he hadn't heard of radial nerve entrapment even when he read my notes and read the letter from the consultant reporting on the nerve conduction test I had done last year. Basically left me with "keep on with the exercises you found online and wait for the new appointment with the ortho department"  (at least he was able to confirm that my GP had sent the referral request !). Seems I just have to learn to live with this pain as best I can  But after having suffered so many flare ups over the years and finally getting a diagnosis last year I had hoped that it was finally going to be resolved.

Dentists ? No problems now I'm an adult but absolutely hated them when I was a child ! Age 4 or 5 I had toothache and Mum took me to local hospital (out of hours); they couldn't determine which tooth was the problem so took out all 5 top front teeth  then after they had grown back and a few years later I had need of a filling - the dentist managed to catch up my scarf with his drill and drill it into my tooth  Didn't help that I had started to come round from the gas before he finished  Nowadays I just lay back and keep thinking "this too shall pass" 

@Charity how sad about all those puppies  I'm having trouble watching the latest ad from Cats Protection about abandoned kittens - especially the little tabby that starts to run up to someone passing by who just ignores it and walks on - I just well up each time. How people can be so cruel is totally beyond my comprehension.

Best start to get my act together or I won't get anything done today - hope everyone has a good day


----------



## Tigermoon

Good morning everyone. 

So the GP appointment was just to discuss one of the medications I'm on. Apparently it has become a requirement that every year the GP must discuss the medication and both must sign a form to say they have discussed said medication 🙄 That done I asked him if he'd seen the letter sent by my consultant. He said he had. So I asked if he'd referred mewe to the EMT as per my consultants request. Well clearly he hadn't read it that carefully because he hadn't. Hopefully he'll get onto that now, but how rediculous is that!?

One of my other Persian's eye has kicked off again and I spotted it has an ulcer last night 😥 It is a long story but to cut it short, about 4 years ago she got swiped by one of my Birmans, and ended up with an corneal sequestrum which my vet treated with drops. What we didn't realise until later was this cat is allergic to one if the eye drops so we thought she was getting worse and she was referred. They, on finding out she was insured, insisted on operating which I foolishly agreed to despite being urged not to by several Persian people who had experienced the same issue. Well the op was botched, and not only is the eye very badly scarred but this the fourth time the ulcer/sequestrum has returned. On one previous occasion I was due to go on holiday two days after it kicked off so took her with me so I could ensure it was properly treated!! So here we are again with me stuffing drops in her eye. 

My new joggers came and I am thrilled with them. They look quite smart, not like the ordinary joggers you tend to see people wearing. @Bertie'sMum I got them from The Classic Boutique. 

I never used to be worried by the dentist, I was a 70s child and never had the mask, only injection if anything was done. However as I've got older I've suffered more from anxiety, and even things that never bothered me before tend to throw me now, and I put stuff off too.

I still haven't sorted out the garden!


----------



## Ali71

Good Morning…managed a sunrise bike ride today for the first time in a while. Very nippy with a brisk breeze but well worth it for the views.
I have the morning to myself until food shopping delivery and my best friend ringing for a catch up at 11. No plans today other than relaxing. OH has bought me some boots which are arriving this afternoon. Lunch out tomorrow in lieu of birthday Monday as sadly I will be at my friends funeral 😔.
If you can get outside it really is a beautiful day, wishing you all the perfect Saturday however you spend it xx 😘


----------



## Cully

Morning all. Lovely and crisp outside with promise of a bit of sun later. Might just tempt me to go shopping.
Well my lovely little plumber came and fixed it all. Replaced leaking joints, and gave me two easy to get to stopcocks.
Then stripped all the old sealant off the shower tray and replaced it. Then put new lagging on all the pipes. And he never stopped talking. Apart from when I gave him tea and biscuits.
And....I managed to book my COVID jab fairly locally. Just a short bus ride.
Also had a letter about my muscular skeletal (physio) appointment but I just don't understand the letter.
I thought it would be f2f but it's saying about a phone appt which I don't want because my hearing isn't very reliable over the phone.
Video call is no good. I wouldn't know where to start. And how can you diagnose something that really needs hands on?
I still haven't had the MRI results of my legs.It'sightmare.

@huckybuck , well done at the dentist for overcoming your nerves.
Hope your feeling a bit better now after playing golf.

@Bertie'sMum ,how are you today? So frustrating about your physio. I think they sometimes just palm us off with exercises to shut us up and don't understand it's not always the answer. 

@Tigermoon ,well that was a disappointment with your f2f. It really irks me when they haven't read your notes properly before seeing you. At least you discussed your meds. I haven't even had my yearly med review for 3 years. I'm sure I'm taking too much of some and not enough of others.
Sorry to hear your poor Persian is suffering. 
That's awful about your friend. You hear so much about the unacceptable amount of time for ambulances. They do their best in very difficult circumstances but that's no consolation when you're lying on the ground in agony.
Is she getting any help at home?
Well done Frosty with your new diet😻.

@Mrs Funkin , planting bulbs, watching TV, parkrun and barbequed burgers. Sounds like the start of a lovely weekend.

@Charity ,oh that's awful about the dogs. It makes you wonder what goes on in people's minds.
Poor Purdey. I had a Springer like that who just couldn't bear to give anything up. "I fetched it. Now it's mine !!"
Ooh I hope you give 'em what for re the coffee table. That's so annoying. I think sometimes they send the wrong thing and just hope it's ok. I once received a child's wardrobe with bunk bed when I'd ordered a full size double wardrobe.
Good luck with packing away summer clothes. I do that but still keep lots out 'just in case'. Of what I don't know  .

@BarneyBobCat ,hurray, the weekend at last. Bike, beer and bbq 😄 Enjoy your week off.

Do you know, all that earlier talk about teeth has given me toothache .
Have a lovely weekend whatever you're doing. And enjoy what may be the last of the sun for now.😊


----------



## BarneyBobCat

I should get out on my bike really - need to work up the energy


----------



## Ali71

@BarneyBobCat it really is lovely out there... and afterwards you can have a blow out lunch and booze!! #sold


----------



## huckybuck

Morning all! 
Beautiful morning. 
Mr HB is golfing so it’s even more beautiful. 

Not sure of my plans today - maybe some baking or cooking and a teeny bit of cleaning/tidying but not a lot as still a bit sore.

I ordered a load of bulbs (plant ones) to do my pots but they still haven’t arrived which is a bit annoying. Mind you there’s plenty of other stuff I could be doing in the garden in the meantime.

And I could really do with sorting through my wardrobe and cupboards as they are all starting to overflow so I might run round and do a 27 fling boogie. Much easier with Mr HB out as he’s like Mr Charity and hates getting rid of anything.

Have a good day all!


----------



## SbanR

Morning all. It's beautiful here too but oh So Cold. Brrrrr🥶
Nothing much planned, as usual, but think I'll go for a walk later once it's warmed up a little!! Then home to finish the latest John Grisham book.

On the subject of books, looking forward to reading a book I borrowed from the library yesterday.
"Darwin Comes To Town. How the Urban Jungle Drives Evolution". But it won't be for a little while yet as I've three books to read first.


----------



## ewelsh

Morning all

Bit late joining the party today, I got side tracked in the garden. I managed to plant most of these yesterday 










I hope I have a lovely display next Spring, 

@Tigermoon ridiculous isn’t it when Dr don’t read things properly, hope it all gets sorted out for you fast. Sorry about your girl’s eye ulcer, hope you can get on top of it fo her. I LOVE my joggers, I live in them, I have 2 pairs that are 12yrs old, they have fence stain on them, paint, I have even patched them 😂 my husband wants to burn them and says they are hideous 😂 which I will….when I find a pair similar.

@SbanR I have that book Darwin comes to town, I buy second hand from Amazon, it’s arriving today actually, I find things like that so interesting, just how all animals have evolved is incredible anyway, I hope you enjoy it. As for J Grisham, I read one of his books once and it frightened the life out of me 😂

@Cully no more water problems then, great! Nice to have a happy chappy plumber, makes things more comfortable when they are in your home. Yes I am normal 😂. I remembered another thing I dislike - having my ears hoovered 😂. 

@Charity enjoy another day alone, I will get looking at tables for you too xx so sad about the puppy farm.

@Ali71 thats a gorgeous sunrise, have a well earned day off.

@BarneyBobCat enjoy your BBQ and beers 😉

@Bertie'sMum hope your getting back to normal after the flu x

@huckybuck how is LH now?

Hope everyone has a lovely day. Xx


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Ali71 said:


> @BarneyBobCat it really is lovely out there... and afterwards you can have a blow out lunch and booze!! #sold


Just back - sunshine is lovely but its very windy. Really enjoyed it though. Got a friend picking me up soon to go out for lunch which will be nice


----------



## GingerNinja

Good afternoon

I logged on yesterday and thought that I would wait until on my computer, rather than phone, to post but did not get even 2 minutes to do so! I was actually looking forward to work thinking that I would get so much done, catching up and getting in a better place, but no.... disaster struck and urgent analysis needed. It's getting on my nerves now, I know I have the knowledge and skills to do these things but I only work 4 days a week now and have taken a *massive *drop in salary, so that I am no longer a manager, yet I have a greater workload than some of my full time colleagues and get roped in to additional projects all the time. I do like to help but really just want to be a pleb doing boring tasks and having a life outside of work 

Anyway today is a lovely day with a chilly breeze. I am going to pick the apples as I have a lady from the next village coming to pick them up for her hens on Tuesday, better than they go to waste! Will also need to pop out to get the missing items from my Tesco delivery, just to the co-op I expect. Then housework and tidying cupboards. I also have an lady from Cats Protection coming to pick up cat food but she has not called to arrange a time/date. She's the co-ordinator for Norwich & District but lives locally to me.

I think there have been postal strikes and I am still waiting on a voucher from Curry's for a cancelled order (son again!) and the fabric swatches for the sofa that I hope to order. I really need that so I can move forward with my living room decor 🎨

Oh and I have booked my covid booster this morning for Friday.

@Charity it's so disappointing when something comes and is not what it looked like online, especially when you have been looking forward to getting it. Good luck with hunting for a new one! Did you ever get a quote for your bespoke cupboard unit? and those poor puppies 

@Ali71 that sunrise looks beautiful  and glad you got out on your bike too @BarneyBobCat

@Cully I'm glad that your pipes are sorted. It's such a relief to get jobs like that done and dusted! It should help massively with the mold as I expect it was making the flat damp even if you couldn't detect it. I'm hoping that now my son's bathroom is done that the mold in his flat will also be gone (that's if he has actually done all the things that I have told him to!)

@huckybuck have a peaceful fling/boogie with Mr HB

@ewelsh that's a lot of bulbs! I don't even know how to plant bulbs 

I hope that everyone has a fab Saturday xx


----------



## Charity

GingerNinja said:


> @Charity it's so disappointing when something comes and is not what it looked like online, especially when you have been looking forward to getting it. Good luck with hunting for a new one! Did you ever get a quote for your bespoke cupboard unit? and those poor puppies


Yes we did get a quote and the chap came and measured up. Hoping we'll get it next month.

Glad you got your Covid appt, it seems quite a challenge this time round.


----------



## ewelsh

@GingerNinja there Is no science to planting bulbs, buy whatever you fancy, go shorter stems if your garden is very exposed like mine is, the front of the packets will tell you how tall the plant is.

Dig a good hole, I go deep like 2 trowels deeps ( have mice see ) stick bulb in *pointy part facing up, fat bottom sitting on the ground,* cover and that’s it…. It is time consuming but so easy. If your planting in a pot and want to mix the bulbs up like daffodils, tulips, crocus, do it like you would a lasagna, again *pointy part up, fat bottom sat on the ground *cover with soil, then add another layer and so on, water once and set aside and wait to see spring…. 😃 
easy x


----------



## Cully

EDIT. Double posted.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

So we've done some garden stuff - but not what I originally intended, so that will have to wait until Monday. Husband was doing the weed killer spraying, he ended up doing the drive of the lady who lives over the road too. He's such a kind man. 

@Charity those poor woofers  Oh it makes me so sad. Puppy farms are just hideous aren't they? I hope they are able to prosecute the person/people involved.

@Bertie'sMum for the love of all things equal, don't let me be walking along and see a sad little tabby kitten. We keep seeing TikToks of people accidentally happening upon kittens and taking them home...!

@ewelsh I'm going to do a snowdrop and daffodil bulb lasagne for the pots at the front of the house. Tulips didn't like it at the front last year, so I'm trying something different


----------



## ewelsh

Lovely @Mrs Funkin very pretty, I do like snow drops, they are so pretty. Did you know there are 44 different species of snowdrops in the UK
For future ref if the front of your house is shaded, you can buy packets for shaded areas like this, this little packet £9.99 has Muscari, Chionodoxa, Tulips ( plant tulips deeper than rest ) Anenome, Narcis so its all done for you easy peasy xx


----------



## Bertie'sMum

I do like bulbs but having had cats all these years I'm still wary of them - every cat I've had seems to think that the long strappy leaves are grass (very toxic for cats !). I especially like snowdrops but despite following all the planting instructions and tips have never had any success with them - one year I even resorted to digging up a clump from the local graveyard (where they grow in great profusion)  but no success with them either !



Mrs Funkin said:


> @Bertie'sMum for the love of all things equal, don't let me be walking along and see a sad little tabby kitten. We keep seeing TikToks of people accidentally happening upon kittens and taking them home...!


I know MrsF ! - If I was to happen across one I know I just couldn't live with myself if I walked on by, at the very least I would have to buddle it up and deliver to the nearest rescue.


----------



## BarneyBobCat

THE BBQ IS LIT


----------



## ewelsh

BarneyBobCat said:


> THE BBQ IS LIT



I know I can smell it down here 😂


----------



## ewelsh

@Bertie'sMum 100% if you have a cat who eats green then avoid spring flowering plants. If Libby was an outside cat I would have big problems, she eats anything if its green, nightmare, I’d probably have no lawn either 😂

Lottie has never bothered thankfully, probably because she can’t kill it…. 🙄


----------



## Mrs Funkin

@Bertie'sMum we removed all bulbs when Oscar came to live with us. However he was only really ever interested in eating his salad from the edges of the lawn (he ate black grass once and vommed, he didn't do it again!) and last year we had some daffs and tulips in pots. The snowdrops and daffs will be planted out front.


----------



## huckybuck

I’m another one who learned the hard way about cats and bulbs - Huck and the daffodils! 

I haven’t had bulbs in the garden for years but decided to try to just do a couple of pots as they will be higher off the ground and I can move them out of the way if needs be.

I am tempted to put some in the front garden too but I don’t like the way they have to die down (and look messy) so I might end up doing pots there as well.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

huckybuck said:


> I’m another one who learned the hard way about cats and bulbs - Huck and the daffodils!
> 
> I haven’t had bulbs in the garden for years but decided to try to just do a couple of pots as they will be higher off the ground and I can move them out of the way if needs be.
> 
> I am tempted to put some in the front garden too but I don’t like the way they have to die down (and look messy) so I might end up doing pots there as well.


I "might" do some bulbs in pots in our front garden as Lily never goes there - she's usually happy to stay in the back garden. She's made a couple of forays up the side path but turns round and comes back before she gets to the front !

As it's Saturday I'm treating myself to pizza for tea so better go get chopping and slicing


----------



## SbanR

ewelsh said:


> Morning all
> 
> Bit late joining the party today, I got side tracked in the garden. I managed to plant most of these yesterday
> 
> View attachment 578233
> 
> 
> I hope I have a lovely display next Spring,
> 
> @Tigermoon ridiculous isn’t it when Dr don’t read things properly, hope it all gets sorted out for you fast. Sorry about your girl’s eye ulcer, hope you can get on top of it fo her. I LOVE my joggers, I live in them, I have 2 pairs that are 12yrs old, they have fence stain on them, paint, I have even patched them 😂 my husband wants to burn them and says they are hideous 😂 which I will….when I find a pair similar.
> 
> @SbanR I have that book Darwin comes to town, I buy second hand from Amazon, it’s arriving today actually, I find things like that so interesting, just how all animals have evolved is incredible anyway, I hope you enjoy it. As for J Grisham, I read one of his books once and it frightened the life out of me 😂
> 
> @Cully no more water problems then, great! Nice to have a happy chappy plumber, makes things more comfortable when they are in your home. Yes I am normal 😂. I remembered another thing I dislike - having my ears hoovered 😂.
> 
> @Charity enjoy another day alone, I will get looking at tables for you too xx so sad about the puppy farm.
> 
> @Ali71 thats a gorgeous sunrise, have a well earned day off.
> 
> @BarneyBobCat enjoy your BBQ and beers 😉
> 
> @Bertie'sMum hope your getting back to normal after the flu x
> 
> @huckybuck how is LH now?
> 
> Hope everyone has a lovely day. Xx


Wow! That's rather a lot of planting Emma.
Grisham isn't scary, just a bit of suspense. Not gory either, unlike some American writers.
Hope that Darwin book is well written and lives up to promise.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I’m saying good morning and goodnight. Ironman World Champs was very exciting - off to bed now (though I may have been asleep on the sofa for the first half of the marathon!). See you later


----------



## TonyG

Good morning, just got in from fishing again.

No conger eels tonight but one small shark, about a 4lbs…

It’s a bullhuss or greater spotted dogfish, in case you weren’t sure!


----------



## GingerNinja

TonyG said:


> Good morning, just got in from fishing again.
> 
> No conger eels tonight but one small shark, about a 4lbs…
> 
> It’s a bullhuss or greater spotted dogfish, in case you weren’t sure!
> 
> View attachment 578269


Isn't that what they call rock in the fish and chip shops? That's my favourite, or was years ago. I haven't had fish and chips for years.
Did you put him back?


----------



## GingerNinja

Good morning.
Been awake since 4:30 so got up and showered at 6 and now just trying to amuse the cats before their breakfast. They are winding each other up... I really wish that Luna would play with Ginkgo but it just ends up with chasing and growling from Luna 

Soup making day today! Along with finishing the housework and hopefully get out in the garden if my feet allow me to.

Right of to feed the pusscats before they kill each other!


----------



## Charity

Good morning on a soon to be sunny day I hope. 

Had a good sleep last night, woke up occasionally but not properly until 700. 

My unofficial stepson is arriving from Norway today, OH has just shown me his plane taking off on his tracker 🙄 so I'll be getting a blow by blow report every few minutes until he gets here. 

I should have done some gardening yesterday as it was such a beautiful day but I didn't. Trouble is its piling up. I will try and do some during the week when I've sent the boys off hunting, shooting and fishing. 

Talking of fishing, @TonyG, that's a very handsome chap you caught. Pleeease tell me you threw him back. 
@GingerNinja, hopefully after all that early activity Luna and Ginkgo will have a sleep
Hey @Mrs Funkin, you awake yet?

Hope everyone has a nice restful Sunday....I won't.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Morning gang, sunny here, looks breezy again though.

I’m feeling the exertions of running and gardening yesterday, it’s a sure sign of Old Age  I honestly just don’t have gardening stamina. I have more to do but it won’t be today as we are driving to somewhere near Swindon for a family lunch with the Welsh Contingent (husband’s mum’s family). There are 21 of us, it will all be a logistical nightmare I’m sure. I’m not very good in situations like this and we don’t even have the excuse of needing to get home now, so I’ll probably just sit at an end and eat my lunch quietly. Hehe.

Don’t think the day will bring much else to be fair. Depends what time we get home I guess. I woke up for a while in the night, worrying, but dropped off within about half an hour.

Have a super Sunday everyone. Enjoy your day, try to do something you love.


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Not sure what we are doing today, I should probably have a healthy day after yesterday but we will see! I had amazing bad buns for lunch and then did a small BBQ for tea which was really nice. We had a bit of a party last night with disco lights on which was really good fun


----------



## Cully

Good Morning. Up early and reluctantly as I need to put my slow cooker on for later. Ah well, I'll be glad I did once it's cooked.
A disgusted look from Moo as I've given her beef for breakfast. No amount of Dreamies will.make up for that.

@Mrs Funkin , hope you caught up on your sleep today after staying up all night. Have a lovely drive to Swindon and enjoy your lunch  .

@TonyG ,I was wondering the same as @GingerNinja about the dogfish. _is_ it the same as the chippie rock or is that something else? Nice looking specimen anyway. Look even better once back in the sea

@BarneyBobCat , hope you haven't got too much of a hangover this morning

@Charity , glad you got a decent night's sleep. A few more of those and you'll soon catch up with those you lost.
How will the furry ones cope with your visitor? I guess Purdey will give the usual Lab headlong hello. I hope Bunty doesn't go into hiding.
At least he will keep OH happy for a few days. Chance to put your feet up while they're not _under_ them😄.
Have you still got the bed man coming on Tuesday, or am I getting mixed up?


Lots of bulb planting going on which I can't do any longer as it's a communal garden, and I daren't have them indoors. I've even had to move the fake plants off my window sills as they just get knocked over. Mainly during the early hours.
Have a lovely restful day everyone, if you can.


----------



## Charity

Cully said:


> Good Morning. Up early and reluctantly as I need to put my slow cooker on for later. Ah well, I'll be glad I did once it's cooked.
> A disgusted look from Moo as I've given her beef for breakfast. No amount of Dreamies will.make up for that.
> 
> @Mrs Funkin , hope you caught up on your sleep today after staying up all night. Have a lovely drive to Swindon and enjoy your lunch  .
> 
> @TonyG ,I was wondering the same as @GingerNinja about the dogfish. _is_ it the same as the chippie rock or is that something else? Nice looking specimen anyway. Look even better once back in the sea
> 
> @BarneyBobCat , hope you haven't got too much of a hangover this morning
> 
> @Charity , glad you got a decent night's sleep. A few more of those and you'll soon catch up with those you lost.
> How will the furry ones cope with your visitor? I guess Purdey will give the usual Lab headlong hello. I hope Bunty doesn't go into hiding.
> At least he will keep OH happy for a few days. Chance to put your feet up while they're not _under_ them😄.
> Have you still got the bed man coming on Tuesday, or am I getting mixed up?
> 
> 
> Lots of bulb planting going on which I can't do any longer as it's a communal garden, and I daren't have them indoors. I've even had to move the fake plants off my window sills as they just get knocked over. Mainly during the early hours.
> Have a lovely restful day everyone, if you can.


He doesn't stay with us as he likes his own space and to be near the beach so he stays in a hotel. When he visits though Bunty will go into hiding as usual sadly. Purdey loves it when he comes as he likes dogs so gives her quite a bit of attention. We haven't seen him since Christmas 2019 so it will be really nice for my OH.

Yes, the blessed bed man is coming on Tuesday😏, wish he wasn't. I'd like to go out and let OH deal with it but I have to make sure B&T are somewhere they will be OK.

Poor Moo, come round here dearie and you can have chicken or tuna for breakfast. 🐱


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Good Morning 

Bright, sunny morning here - just right for the 3 loads of washing I have waiting to be done  Apart from that not sure what else I'm doing today - but must try and get some of the tasks on my "to do" list done !

Talking of strange dreams earlier in this topic - you may remember my tales of the old boy with dementia who keeps ringing my doorbell ? Well he's still at it and his reasons for calling on me are getting weirder by the day ! Latest is "did I bring my carpet to you ?" - he flooded his bungalow last week and his daughter had to take up the hall carpet and order a new one. Then he told me "your son is doing the thieving with the gang down the road" - I don't have a son, never had children and the "gang down the road" is a crew from the water board repairing a leak  It's got to the point where I feel as if I have my own personal stalker - I'm even dreaming about him, waking up in the middle of the night because I think I've heard the doorbell - aaarrrgghh ! I am in contact with his daughter and son but although one or the other do visit daily and he does have care assistants visiting daily he still spends a lot of time on his own (his wife died at Christmas last year). Ideally he needs to be in a residential home but, financially,they say that doesn't look possible.He's only 88 so could go on for anther 5 -10 years - if his visits keep escalating I think I might have to move 



Charity said:


> I should have done some gardening yesterday as it was such a beautiful day but I didn't. Trouble is its piling up.


Me too @Charity and my gardener isn't due until a week next Tuesday !

@Mrs Funkin I hope you enjoy your lunch out today despite your misgivings 

Coffee and shower next on my list (in that order !) and then it's on with the motley - have a good day everyone


----------



## Ali71

Good Morning  
Beautiful beautiful start here in Norfolk, still a bit breezy but I think the wind and rain for most of us comes later. I have managed to avoid a trip into city for shopping (thankfully) so we are having a quiet morning at home before going out for a roast at the local today. I'm with @Bertie'sMum, bit of pottering and laundry and then relaxing. 
@GingerNinja you'll need a catnap later! Naughty cats having a bundle so early... 
@Mrs Funkin enjoy your family lunch 
@ewelsh I bet your garden looks amazing in the spring. Thank you for the bulb lasagna tips. Every year we say we need more colour in the garden but we never know what to do. I don't keep plants in the house as Milo is a chomper of anything, will they be safe in the garden in pots? (we don't have flowerbeds so pots would be it) x

Enjoy the sunshine if you have it, have a wonderful restful day x


----------



## GingerNinja

I've burnt my top lip with the steam from a croissant straight out the oven! Serves me right for eating something I shouldn't but I fancied a treat with my posh coffee  

@Ali71 , @Charity - yes the cats are both having a nap now 😼 

@Mrs Funkin gardening is tiring! I need some help with mine but have unfortunately spent my gardening fund on other things 🙀
I've just been in the front garden topping up the bird feeders and where the lawn has died, it is just full of new weeds! Wish I could just get rid of the grass at the front.

I forgot to say have a nice day earlier, sorry x


----------



## ewelsh

Morning all

I am late again, I keep getting side tracked after poop patrol and end up weeding or clipping something back, so now I am all behind….

What a chilly morning up here, brrrrrrrr my knee high sock are doing their job, I must darn my gloves today as I have holes in the tips of the fingers, not idea carrying wet dog balls. 

@TonyG fabulous Bullhuss aren’t they near threat? Lovely to see though.

@GingerNinja of naughty grumpy Luna, thats like my Lottie who can pick a fight with her own reflection…

@Charity hope SIL has a good with your OH, lots of fishing talk for you to listen to 🙄 

@Mrs Funkin enjoy your lunch with Welsh descendants, being welsh they will do all the talking so you can eat your meal quietly, hope you enjoy your day out Xx

@BarneyBobCat BBQ and Disco…. 😂 good for you, thats what holidays are for.

@Bertie'sMum thats very unsettling for you having the old boy popping in all the time…. Can you get a door camera set up… I am thinking you could spot him and avoid answering the door. Dementia is so cruel x

@SbanR yes lots of bulbs, half for me half for the mice 🙄 unless Lottie pulls her socks up to reduce numbers! I am still waiting for my Darwin book which should have arrived yesterday…

@Ali71 As Milo and Suki dont go outside then yes pots are perfect and little work especially as you work such long hours, here’s a few tips for you.
Buy a BIG tall frost resistant pot, will last 50+ years if a good one.
Put in a few big stones at the bottom ( drainage )
Fill with John Innes compost No 3 right to the top ( it will reduce when wet and settled )
Plant all your spring bulbs deep in a lasagna way, water and leave slightly sheltered till spring.

After you have had a lovely display you do have to leave until the leaves turn brown and die, ( bit unsightly ) I tie my daffodils leave with rubber bands. Or just pull them out.
After all has died back you can either (A) pull bulbs out and store in newspaper in a dark shed ready for next autumn or (B) leave the bulbs in as they are deep, remove as much compost from the top as you can and top up with more John Innes No 3 compost then buy a nice summer long lasting flowering plant like a geranium or petunia, or both and water well, you will then have summer long colour, you will only have to water regularly if hot.

So in all 1 hours work in total, cost approx £10 soil, £10 bulbs £10 summer plants… not bad for 8months of the year…



Off out to rake and cut back some more, this gardening lark never ends does it.


Have a good day everyone xx


----------



## Bertie'sMum

ewelsh said:


> @Bertie'sMum thats very unsettling for you having the old boy popping in all the time…. Can you get a door camera set up… I am thinking you could spot him and avoid answering the door. Dementia is so cruel x


2 problems with that - 1) the side path to my front door is uneven and he's not that steady on his feet so I worry he will trip and break something ! 2) I've tried not answering the door but if I don't answer he just keeps ringing/knocking until I do  I want to be a good neighbour but there are limits !


----------



## ewelsh

Thats very difficult for you then @Bertie'sMum I know its upsetting. Its not just their words, it‘s their facial expressions, you can see fear or mental pain… I wish I had an answer to help you. Xx


----------



## huckybuck

Morning all.
Didn’t sleep that well last night - I’ve got into a habit of waking up at 5 ish, staying awake for an hour or so then dropping back off when I should be getting up and feeling wiped for the rest of the day. Might have to take a melatonin tonight.

I made wrap pizzas for tea (ham, onion and mushrooms). I have to sneak the mushrooms in because Mr HB is convinced they cause him a problem. I thought it was shiitake or brown ones that he didn’t like and these were white.

Anyway he had to get up in the night with “indigestion” and he’s put it down to alcohol. I daren’t tell him there were mushrooms in the pizza! I do now know what to feed him if he really annoys me though lol!!

I enjoyed my 27 fling boogie yesterday - did the utility, so going to start another in the kitchen while Mr HB watches telly. And I’ve done a mini clean of my cooking oven already (couldn’t do a full one as I ran out of Mr Muscle) so that will be it for me today!


@Bertie'sMum would getting a ring doorbell (or similar help). One where you could actually stay in bed but still speak to him through it and tell him to go back home? Maybe the family would go halves with you or something.

Other than that they might have to lock the door and hide the keys - it’s what my friend had to do with her Mum in the end. She got a fire alarm that would send her an alert if smoke was detected as she was worried about licking her Mum in but I’m the end it was the safest option.

Have a sunny Sunday everyone.


----------



## ewelsh

Oh @huckybuck you do make me laugh…. 😂 poor Mr H 😂 its probably the raffinose causing him indigestion 🤫


----------



## Bertie'sMum

@ewelsh and @huckybuck 

Luckily I have experience of dementia - I nursed and cared for my Mum who had Alzheimer's for 7 years and had, eventually, to move in with her for the last 3 years of her life until it became too much emotionally for me to handle (the physical aspects of her care were no problem I could handle those).and she went into a residential nursing home. Sadly she died a year later. 

I am also a volunteer moderator on the Carers UK forum (a charity that gives advice and supports those caring for an ill or disabled relative or friend in an unpaid non-professional capacity) and the problems surrounding caring for someone with dementia are regularly discussed there.

Unfortunately dementia is still the "poor relation" in the NHS although the numbers of patients suffering with the condition is growing year on year.According to the NHS there are currently 850,000 dementia patients in the UK, but Alzheimer's UK puts the figure at 900,000 due to delays in diagnosing the condition and expects it to rise to over 1m by 2025.

@huckybuck - he hasn't actually rung my bell in the middle of the night ....... yet ! (About 8pm has been the latest) but I've been dreaming that he has   As much as I would like to ignore his visits I would feel so bad and guilty if anything happened to him because I hadn't answered the door.

(By the way - it is actually illegal under Deprivation of Liberty legislation to lock someone in unless there is a DoL's order in place.)


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Crikey its windy today. Just got back from a bike ride - really enjoyed it. It would be a beautiful day if it were not for the wind. I need to get out in the garden this afternoon and do some tidying


----------



## ewelsh

Those numbers are frightening aren they @Bertie'sMum I know dementia always been around, are we more aware of it nowadays or is it on the increase due to environment issues Or is it just we humans are living longer…. Its a cruel illness for sure.
I can remember as a young girl being at my Grans and Gramps a lady we called Aunty Kitty ( no relation just thats what we had to call her ) she had white long hair and walked around the village in her white nightie, everyone looked after her, she would wander into our homes and be part of the family, everyone treated her with so much respect and care, I never thought much about it as a little girl it was just normal. X


----------



## Bertie'sMum

ewelsh said:


> Those numbers are frightening aren they @Bertie'sMum I know dementia always been around, are we more aware of it nowadays or is it on the increase due to environment issues Or is it just we humans are living longer…. Its a cruel illness for sure.
> I can remember as a young girl being at my Grans and Gramps a lady we called Aunty Kitty ( no relation just thats what we had to call her ) she had white long hair and walked around the village in her white nightie, everyone looked after her, she would wander into our homes and be part of the family, everyone treated her with so much respect and care, I never thought much about it as a little girl it was just normal. X


The increase is due mainly to us all living longer - it is most common in the elderly although younger people can suffer too (when it's termed Early Onset Dementia). There are, in effect, over 200 different types of dementia - the main three that most people are aware of are Alzheimer's, Vascular Dementia and Dementia with Lewy's Bodies. The fourth most common is that associated with Parkinson's Disease. It's also one of the highest causes of death along with cancer and heart disease although rarely stated on a death certificate.

Personally I think one of the reasons that we are more aware of the number of people affected is because nowadays we are willing to talk about such illnesses - back in the "good old days" illnesses such as dementia and cancer were rarely talked about as it was considered "shameful" to admit that a member of your family had either.

The only "blessing" that I can see is that the patient is rarely aware that they have a problem and if, in lucid moments, they do realise something is wrong they soon forget again.

If you know of someone coping with caring for someone with dementia then there is a book called "Contented Dementia" by Oliver James which is a very good read and very helpful - it's basic premise is that *we* need to live in *their* world.

Sorry I don't mean to lecture but this is a subject close to my heart - more especially as it's likely that myself or my sister will fall victim to it at some point in the future.


----------



## TonyG

ewelsh said:


> Morning all
> 
> I am late again, I keep getting side tracked after poop patrol and end up weeding or clipping something back, so now I am all behind….
> 
> What a chilly morning up here, brrrrrrrr my knee high sock are doing their job, I must darn my gloves today as I have holes in the tips of the fingers, not idea carrying wet dog balls.
> 
> @TonyG fabulous Bullhuss aren’t they near threat? Lovely to see though.
> 
> @GingerNinja of naughty grumpy Luna, thats like my Lottie who can pick a fight with her own reflection…
> 
> @Charity hope SIL has a good with your OH, lots of fishing talk for you to listen to 🙄
> 
> @Mrs Funkin enjoy your lunch with Welsh descendants, being welsh they will do all the talking so you can eat your meal quietly, hope you enjoy your day out Xx
> 
> @BarneyBobCat BBQ and Disco…. 😂 good for you, thats what holidays are for.
> 
> @Bertie'sMum thats very unsettling for you having the old boy popping in all the time…. Can you get a door camera set up… I am thinking you could spot him and avoid answering the door. Dementia is so cruel x
> 
> @SbanR yes lots of bulbs, half for me half for the mice 🙄 unless Lottie pulls her socks up to reduce numbers! I am still waiting for my Darwin book which should have arrived yesterday…
> 
> @Ali71 As Milo and Suki dont go outside then yes pots are perfect and little work especially as you work such long hours, here’s a few tips for you.
> Buy a BIG tall frost resistant pot, will last 50+ years if a good one.
> Put in a few big stones at the bottom ( drainage )
> Fill with John Innes compost No 3 right to the top ( it will reduce when wet and settled )
> Plant all your spring bulbs deep in a lasagna way, water and leave slightly sheltered till spring.
> 
> After you have had a lovely display you do have to leave until the leaves turn brown and die, ( bit unsightly ) I tie my daffodils leave with rubber bands. Or just pull them out.
> After all has died back you can either (A) pull bulbs out and store in newspaper in a dark shed ready for next autumn or (B) leave the bulbs in as they are deep, remove as much compost from the top as you can and top up with more John Innes No 3 compost then buy a nice summer long lasting flowering plant like a geranium or petunia, or both and water well, you will then have summer long colour, you will only have to water regularly if hot.
> 
> So in all 1 hours work in total, cost approx £10 soil, £10 bulbs £10 summer plants… not bad for 8months of the year…
> 
> 
> 
> Off out to rake and cut back some more, this gardening lark never ends does it.
> 
> 
> Have a good day everyone xx


I’m not aware they’re under threat. No shortage of them around here.

But yes that’s what they call ‘rock’ in the fish and chip shops and yes he went back, I don’t keep those.
It was actually a by catch as I was trying to catch bass, but you can’t choose what takes your bait.

I don’t really keep that many fish actually apart from the more tempting edibles such as bass, but even then I don’t take the larger ones as they’re good breeding stock (and quite old too). 
And if I do keep one, it’s just the odd one, not every one I catch.
Of course got to actually catch them first 🙄


----------



## ewelsh

@Bertie'sMum you are not lecturing at all, its something we all need to know about xxxx


----------



## urbantigers

Morning. Afternoon or whatever. Sorry I have been AWOL and a bit out of the loop. I feel sooooo tired. But at least I’ve had a nice lie in today.

That does sound unsettling @Bertie'sMum It sounds as though he definitely needs residential care.

I have bought some bulbs but not planted any of them yet. The problem I have is that I just have a round bed about 2m in diameter (it’s communal but I have adopted it and it’s outside my kitchen window) so everything is planted in the same place. That means I have a habit of digging things up when I plant something else. So I like to get my bulbs in in one go - the centre ones at least. I have some daffs to complement the ones from last year (which hopefully will come up again) and intend to just get a few more tulips but they need to wait until November. I will be planting the daffs and the tulips towards the centre of the bed, and then smaller stuff around the outside. I need to get the centre ones in first so plan to get them all done a bit nearer the end of the month. I still need to buy lots of smaller ones. I plan to do a pot too but I am also planting a large container with a hellebore for some winter colour. Not sure what to put in the pot with it though.

My plans for today are simple, and I need to get a move on. First task is to colour my hair. Overdue and a job I hate as I find it difficult to raise my arms sufficiently, but once done that’s it for another 6 weeks. Then I want to get some pics on the wall in the hall. I’ve had them for years and several people have offered to help but then it’s not happened (granted covid has had a lot to do with that), I managed to get the larger one up a few weeks ago (on an existing hook but the pic needed a frame). I now have some of those stick on hooks so plan to get the smaller ones up now.


----------



## ewelsh

@TonyG 

I just went googling to find out if my memory recall was incorrect

There is evidence that bull huss are much less abundant than they once were and they are classified as Near Threatened by the IUCN (International Union for Conservation of Nature) probably the biggest culprits are trawlers and drift nets not anglers.

Its great you have so many in your waters, thats a good sign for sure… lovely to see, thank you


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> Poor Moo, come round here dearie and you can have chicken or tuna for breakfast. 🐱


Tuna would be very welcome as it has to be rationed. Bit of a tuna junkie I'm afraid.
Chicken to be avoided at all costs. She hates it as it once made her sick. She will only eat Tesco chunky chicken slices if I have then in a sarnie.
Salmon now......😺😸😻.....she's on her way.


----------



## TonyG

ewelsh said:


> @TonyG
> 
> I just went googling to find out if my memory recall was incorrect
> 
> There is evidence that bull huss are much less abundant than they once were and they are classified as Near Threatened by the IUCN (International Union for Conservation of Nature) probably the biggest culprits are trawlers and drift nets not anglers.
> 
> Its great you have so many in your waters, thats a good sign for sure… lovely to see, thank you


They like rocky areas or at least close to, as we were last night.
Rarely find them away from those zones though.
Many parts of the UK coastline just don’t have that sort of terrain so they can be quite localised.

Not saying they’re not under threat but there’s a few species that are still protected, such as spurdog, yet they can be in plague proportions here.

Due to the decline of more traditional species, they’ve filled the void and are voracious so it didn’t take them long to recover.

Fish stocks will, if left alone a few years. Personally I think there should be large no take zones around the UK similar to a fallow field system, to let stocks recover, but the commercial industry is too short sighted in its greed.
I don’t object to restrictions on anglers either if they’re applied equally.

Anywsy, OT for good morning, lol…


----------



## Bertie'sMum

urbantigers said:


> I am also planting a large container with a hellebore for some winter colour. Not sure what to put in the pot with it though.


what about some winter cyclamen ? they come in all shades of pink, red and white - I usually put some in the shady border in my garden where they do well (as long as I remember to dead head them when necessary !!). And you've reminded me I need to get a couple more hellebores for the same border.


----------



## Charity

Can I ask a question? Is there anyone who has had Covid who had two negative tests (with symptoms) before they tested positive? 

My stepson has arrived in the UK with cold like symptoms and done two tests before arriving which were negative and is doing another tomorrow. 😏


----------



## TonyG

Charity said:


> Can I ask a question? Is there anyone who has had Covid who had two negative tests (with symptoms) before they tested positive?
> 
> My stepson has arrived in the UK with cold like symptoms and done two tests before arriving which were negative and is doing another tomorrow. 😏


Yes, I tested over a span of four days, while having cold like symptoms, before getting a faint positive


----------



## Charity

TonyG said:


> Yes, I tested over a span of four days, while having cold like symptoms, before getting a faint positive


Thank you @TonyG, was hoping it would be no. Will have to see what happens tomorrow. Would have to be this week whatever lurgy it is 🙄


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> Can I ask a question? Is there anyone who has had Covid who had two negative tests (with symptoms) before they tested positive?
> 
> My stepson has arrived in the UK with cold like symptoms and done two tests before arriving which were negative and is doing another tomorrow. 😏


At the start COVID symptoms can be very flu like, which is what I thought I had until I tested, out of curiosity, and got a positive result. It was only a mild case fortunately, after 2 initial jabs plus a booster.
Might just be a cold brewing with luck.
Hope he's ok.


----------



## BarneyBobCat

My brother and my Dad both tested negative for days before testing positive. The lateral flow tests are not accurate at all - best to get a PCR if you can book in for one locally @Charity


----------



## GingerNinja

Charity said:


> Can I ask a question? Is there anyone who has had Covid who had two negative tests (with symptoms) before they tested positive?
> 
> My stepson has arrived in the UK with cold like symptoms and done two tests before arriving which were negative and is doing another tomorrow. 😏


My mum had symptoms for 4-5 days before getting a faint positive and my son 3-4 days, he tested himself everyday as living with my dad who is 86. Whatever it is I hope he is not too poorly with it!


----------



## Charity

BarneyBobCat said:


> My brother and my Dad both tested negative for days before testing positive. The lateral flow tests are not accurate at all - best to get a PCR if you can book in for one locally @Charity


Thanks, I can't find any local testing places. Can you get them from chemists?


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> Thanks, I can't find any local testing places. Can you get them from chemists?


According to Gov.uk you can get them from shops and chemists but will have to pay.
I would ring round local chemists tomorrow or the big shops like Tesco or Sainsbury's, those with a pharmacy.
Your surgery should tell you where to get one locally.
xx


----------



## Ali71

@Charity I was the same, felt ill for 5 days before a faint positive then strong positive, Steve identical symptoms tested strong positive on day 2.
My parents avoided it throughout the pandemic, have had 5 jabs but Dad brought it back from holiday a couple of weeks ago. Heavy cold symptoms with a residual cough. Mum on the other hand has been with him throughout and still testing negative, even with symptoms. You could still be fine, it could just be a regular cold? (still horrible I know)
I hope you stay well x


----------



## huckybuck

Charity said:


> Can I ask a question? Is there anyone who has had Covid who had two negative tests (with symptoms) before they tested positive?
> 
> My stepson has arrived in the UK with cold like symptoms and done two tests before arriving which were negative and is doing another tomorrow. 😏


Me! I had a sore throat on the Monday tested neg. Sore throat and sniffles Tues tested neg. Sneezing and sniffles and starting to feel rubbish Wed. Thurs full blown head cold and feeling yuck tested positive.


----------



## Charity

Those who have replied and had it, thank you very much. Can you tell me, did you get positive results from a lateral flow test or PCR?


----------



## Ali71

Lateral flow @Charity


----------



## huckybuck

Lateral flow.
Mine were complete negatives everyday until the positive one and it was a strong positive.

I tested strong positive for 7 days and then 3 weak ones.

It seems to be Omicron that’s not showing up straight away even though you have symptoms. I just knew I’d got it.

After the sore throat then the streaming head cold, the headache was awful as well. And I felt knackered for the whole time. No temp though and no real cough for me with it.


----------



## Cully

Lateral flow for me too.


----------



## Charity

I found a link to the PCR test which OH has sent to him. He's gone to bed now as he's feeling knackered after the travelling and all.


----------



## TonyG

Charity said:


> Those who have replied and had it, thank you very much. Can you tell me, did you get positive results from a lateral flow test or PCR?


LF, then booked a PCR (this was when that’s what we were told to do, different now I know)


----------



## huckybuck

I think I’d try to keep my distance for a day or two @Charity. Keep washing hands (door handles, taps and light switches) sanitising and windows open just in case. Mr HB managed to avoid getting it from me but we’ve got air purifiers as well (and I did keep out of his way all the time lol).


----------



## BarneyBobCat

I still haven't had it, at least as far as I know. My wife tested positive for 12 days (I think it was anyway) and was pretty ill but I didn't pick it up. I know someone at work who's had it 3 times. I think I might be immune


----------



## Mrs Funkin

It's not visited our house either...but someone at work has had it five times at the last count. 

Apparently. 

Ahem.


----------



## lullabydream

BarneyBobCat said:


> I still haven't had it, at least as far as I know. My wife tested positive for 12 days (I think it was anyway) and was pretty ill but I didn't pick it up. I know someone at work who's had it 3 times. I think I might be immune


I haven't either...nor my OH but my son got it and was quite bad with it.

Myself and OH have often been in close contact with people who have it though so I sometimes think we are immune or asymptomatic! 

Though COVID is becoming rife where I live so who knows!


----------



## lullabydream

Mrs Funkin said:


> It's not visited our house either...but someone at work has had it five times at the last count.
> 
> Apparently.
> 
> Ahem.


My sister has had it 4 times and been quite poorly each time.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

My tongue is firmly in my cheek when I say what I say about the person at work, as her sick record is rather poor and we don't actually have to prove anything to say we have Covid. I do think the levels might reduce now (in the NHS as a whole I mean) it's logged as "normal" sick so counts towards the sick record, rather than a separate Covid absence.

I do wonder why some folk are not getting it and other get it multiple times. They are speculating a link between never having had 'flu and not having had Covid. That's me (so far), I've not had either.


----------



## Charity

It's odd isn't it but OH and I have never caught a cold off of each other either. We've both had them over the years but never passed them on to each other.


----------



## lullabydream

They have changed the COVID policy at work to be the same as you say @Mrs Funkin it's certainly raising it's ugly head again though. I have been back at working life for 4 months and it's just in the past 3 weeks people at work seem to be getting hit by it


----------



## huckybuck

Mr HB thinks he’s immune too. 

I think it’s something to do with genetics and where your weakness lies health wise.

If he ever gets a cold which is very very rare it will manifest as the odd sniff.

If I get a cold it’s full blown head cold streaming feeling awful.

However he seems to get a lot of digestive issues with stomach cramps dire rear etc etc. I rarely ever get a tummy bug.


----------



## GingerNinja

My mum was on holiday with her friend, so lots of time in a car, but the friend did not get it. And when she returned, and my son also had it at the time, my dad remained symptom free.
They were very careful around him though.


----------



## Tigermoon

Covid will be with us forever now. It has joined the ranks of its brethren Influenza viruses that people can be vaccinated against every year. I am utterly amazed however, by just how many people refuse to acknowledge the likelihood that they have covid, while displaying all the symptoms. They do one LF test, usually on the first or second day of having symptoms which if course will most likely be negative at that point, and insist they 'just have a cold'. The fact that they are still coughing and feel off three weeks later makes no difference to their opinion!

@Charity my friend picked covid up at a cat show. Two days later she had a sore throat but the next day tested negative using a LF at home. She retested three days later and was positive. Another three days still positive. Two days later, a negative. The day after that she had a bad fall and ended up in hospital where she was tested again, this time with a PCR. She was in fact still positive. The nurse told her the home tests are not very sensitive and only really work for a few days mid infection. My friend tested herself today with a PCR and is now negative. However she was lucky and only felt like she had a bad cold, with a snuffly nose, coughing and loss of sense of smell.


----------



## TonyG

huckybuck said:


> I think I’d try to keep my distance for a day or two @Charity. Keep washing hands (door handles, taps and light switches) sanitising and windows open just in case. Mr HB managed to avoid getting it from me but we’ve got air purifiers as well (and I did keep out of his way all the time lol).


What I did when I had it, to try and prevent it spreading to the rest of the house, including my elderly mother, was to keep hand sanitizer err, to hand, and use it every time before I touched anything communal ie bathroom door handle etc.
On the odd occasion I forgot, I went back and sanitised the handle, lol.

I think hand hygiene is one of the biggies for infection control and when you look, it’s amazing how many people are constantly touching their nose, face, etc.
It used to grind my gears no end when people were walking around supermarkets with their masks on but then constantly fiddling with the things.
Then touching goods that others would touch 🙄
And no doubt then insisting to anyone that would listen how ‘safe’ they were. 🙄

Easier said than done but I mostly managed to discipline myself to put the mask on, and LEAVE IT.
Same with hand sanitizer at home while I was infectious.
Once it was on I didn’t scratch my nose or whatever until I was no longer touching things that others might use.


----------



## urbantigers

A very quick good morning! I’m running late for work. 

Hope everyone had a good weekend. I couldn’t do much yesterday as the Manchester marathon meant the roads were closed and they close the main road both ways so I can’t get out of my flat at all. Good job no emergency vehicles were required  I didn’t get to hang my pictures as I discovered they weighed too much for the hooks I’d bought.

I’ve not had covid. Pretty certain of it as I’ve not had symptoms. On the odd occasion when I’ve thought I had a cough and wondered whether it was covid, it’s pretty quickly turned into my familiar acid reflux cough. Could have had it without symptoms of course. I don’t get colds etc very often so maybe I am just immune.

I bought some nice fluffy bootee style slippers on Saturday. They are certainly good at keeping my feet and ankles warm. I’m still trying not to put the heating on although I plan to do laundry today. Forecast is for dry so I’m hoping my neighbour will hang it out for me, but undies will go on the radiator to dry so I’ll put the heating on briefly.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Good morning, grey here and we’ve just had a little band of rain come over. Husband says that will save him watering the lawn (ProjectLawn continues).

I feel zonked. Had nighttime covonia again last night, plus Ovaltine and slept from 9.30 - 6.30 with only a couple of short wake ups. Unheard of for me. Husband did the same. Even more unheard of for him! Weird dreams about my old car, which I sold for £120 to someone, who resprayed it pink and sold it in Japan for £20k.

Lunch with the Welsh rellies was like herding cats but my duty is done. Lunch was nice and I did enjoy not having to cook (though not sure that was worth the having to drive for 4.5 hours).

What’s today got in store? No idea really. Some chores, getting sorted for work tomorrow. Can’t decide whether to swap out my running kit yet for colder weather items…maybe not quite yet. Should go for a run of some sort. Serious case of the CBAs though. Not going yet, it’s still raining. Time for another cuppa first.

Whatever you’re doing, have a good one.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh and Happy Birthday @Ali71  have a brilliant day xx


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Well its my first day off work and hoped for lie in but Barney had other ideas. He was meowing for attention then knocking things over when he didn't get it initially so Ive been awake since 5am.

Had a nice day yesterday, bike ride on the morning then a walk on the afternoon. Did a roast chicken dinner for tea then went out on my bike again. We watched a few films over the course of the day - we like to watch movies on a Sunday. 

Its very sunny today so we are going to the beach to have fish and chips for lunch (hence my double bike ride yesterday!)


----------



## GingerNinja

Good morning.

Happy birthday @Ali71 🎂 🎉

@Charity I hope that your step son is feeling better today.

Another working week begins. I've booked Friday of though so only a short week for me!

It's peeing down here at the mo so very grey. I left a big box of apples in the garden for the lady coming tomorrow which will now be soggy and useless! I'll have to get a few bags for them.

I must get another copy and log on I suppose but I'm really not feeling motivated!

Have a good day everyone x


----------



## GingerNinja

That sounds like a lovely day @BarneyBobCat , have a nice time


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Happy birthday @Ali71 , my fellow Libran!


----------



## Ali71

Ahh thank you all x 
Good Morning... no respite from Lord Milo this morning who gave me a birthday tapdance around 3 😸 
I'm having a few hours in the office then off to see my parents at lunchtime for proper hugs as I've not seen them in person for over 3 weeks...holidays and covid! I had a lovely day with Steve yesterday and the cats got me a card this morning. They are so clever  

We'll have dinner and a movie tonight curled up with the boys x


----------



## Charity

Good morning on a very gloomy and blustery day.

Happy Birthday @Ali71 though I know its marred by your friend's funeral today sadly. Hope you managed a nice birthday weekend instead. 

Late to bed last night as watched Captain Phillips, really exciting film based on a true story, but kept me up until midnight.

Yesterday the washing machine started clanging warning signs and turned out the filter was blocked. Why they have to put the water release cap right at the bottom where its virtually impossible to put anything underneath to catch the water beats me.

Have got to phone the vets shortly as found a large lump on Purdey's neck.😏 

Plans for this week are somewhat awry at the moment so will have to see what occurs. Will be phoning stepson in a while to see how he is.

Have a good day everyone xx


----------



## Ali71

Oh @Charity I want to love your post to say thank you for your kind words but you've got a lot going on today. I hope Purdey is ok.
Fingers crossed your stepson is still in the clear, I trust you and OH still feel ok. Very grey and wet at the moment but it's an improving picture x


----------



## Mrs Funkin

(Sorry @Ali71 if I was insensitive, not my intention xx)


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh Purdey  Hope you can get seen today @Charity sending love xx


----------



## Ali71

@Mrs Funkin you don't have an insensitive bone in your body, you are a beautiful soul...

As my Mum hasn't been well we have decided not to attend the funeral, we will be making a donation instead and my brother and his family will be attending and passing on our love xx


----------



## SbanR

Morning all
Another beautiful day here I think. It rained in the night.
Have my annual check with the optometrist later this morning, nothing else on the cards. Might go for a walk.
Happy birthday @Ali71


----------



## Charity

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh Purdey  Hope you can get seen today @Charity sending love xx


We've got an appt on Wednesday, they are full today and closed tomorrow as having a new computer system put in. I think it must have arisen when she had her annual vaccinations plus she has her allergy one each month. Hate lumps.


----------



## Cully

Good Morning, it's very grey but the sun is trying to get through.
Will be thinking of you @Ali71 and hope you can celebrate your birthday later this week.
@Charity ,poor Purdey. Let's hope the vet can reassure you.
Hope your Stepson doesn't have COVID so you can spend time together, especially your OH.

Nothing planned today, just chores and making my shopping list. Must also make a cat food list. I don't know where it all goes!
Have a good day whatever you're up to. Ttfn xx


----------



## ewelsh

Morning all

What a night last night, went for a shower before bed, half way through the water turned freezing…… I was delighted.. I couldn’t be bothered to go downstairs, wake the Kray twins and cats, then go outside with a head torch on to fix the damn boiler, so I thought sod it 😂 I will deal with it in the morning…. It was a tad chilly last night shall we say, thank goodness for my English Springer who was my big hot water bottle. 
I was out first thing fixing it,, one of the valves have gone and water is pouring out, way beyond my capabilities so I am trying to get through to the plumbers today…. I will light my fire tonight just in case… The rest of the day is pottering, really.


@Ali71 Happy Birthday lovely lady xxx

I couldn’t decided which picture, so you have both 





















I hope you can switch off enough and enjoy your evening with OH and the boys xxx


@Mrs Funkin arent dreams weird, pink cars hey! 😂 funny cause I dreamt my husband was having an affair with Liz Trust, so I threw all her clothes out the window, but it wasn’t my husband but Prince Edward who walked out the bedroom 😂

@Charity 
Lump near injection site…. Lucy had that, do you remember a few years ago? My vet said some dogs do just react. Best get it checked obvs but sounds like a reaction to me xxxxx


@SbanR good luck with eye tests, hope all is ok xx


@urbantigers love your prints, nicely mounted and framed to x


have a good day everyone x


----------



## huckybuck

Morning all. 
Slept a teeny bit better but still out of sync so need a few more days to get myself back on track I think.
I have a serious case of CBA this morning as well. Thankfully I don’t HAVE to do anything today so will just do a bit of admin and tidying if I get round to it. 

Hope you have a nice day today @Ali71


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Good Morning 
Woken to heavy rain and dark grey skies  thank goodness I did the laundry yesterday !

So far I haven't succumbed to Covid 🤞 I'm thinking that it's as much to do with having all my jabs as i'ts to do taking a daily Vit D tablet. I started taking Vit D for my old bones a couple of years ago but it has a very proven beneficial side effect - it supports the immune system as well 

Today's chores include a few phone calls - chasing the garage to see if the part for my car is in yet and then ringing the Ortho unit to see if they have received my GP's referral letter and if they can give me an appointment soon (pretty please !!) to start with. No ironing this week as yesterday's laundry was stuff that doesn't require ironing - like towels 

Looking forward to tomorrow as Wednesday is my younger niece's birthday and we're all meeting up a my sister's tomorrow for dinner. Haven't see my niece and her family for ages so it will be good to catch up 

I can hear tummy rumbles so think breakfast is in order !! Have a good day everyone 

It's now nearly 1020 and I've just come back to find this post still sitting here - I typed it at about 7.30 but got side tracked and forgot to hit "post reply"


----------



## Tigermoon

Good Morning everyone,

I am currently on trying to book yet another blood test and am currently in the queue waiting to speak to the receptionist.

The ulcer on my Persian's eye doesn't look any worse, which is good but I know it'll take weeks to clear. I happened to notice during grooming yesterday that she has what looks suspiciously like FORL and that quite a few of her back teeth are affected. This has happened fairly suddenly as I do check them fairly regularly. It's such a shame and will be the third cat this year I've had affected by it.

I'm loving all the bulbs people are planting at the moment. Our garden is very small so we can't do much here really. I do grow bulbs in a few pots and we are waiting to see if the tulips will come up again next year. I grow a lot of annuals from seed.

@Bertie'sMum How much Vit D do you take? I take a multivit tablet every day but then got given some in the government initiative last year and take those on alternate days in Winter, but I'm not sure what strength they are without looking.

@Ali71 Happy Birthday! I hope you love a lovely day.


----------



## Bethanjane22

Morning all,

Oh @ewelsh a cold shower this time of year is the last thing you need! Hopefully you can get a plumber out ASAP to get it sorted 🤞

I had a rubbish night sleep last night, my OH never sleeps well when he has something on his mind (work stress at the moment), so he was tossing and turning all night, resulting in very broken sleep for us both.

I also have a cold coming. I've been trying to fend it off for weeks now, but it seems to have finally got me 🤧

So, I'm in work, in a big snuggly jumper, sipping on fruit tea and lemsip, wishing I was at home with the cats, on the sofa, having a nap.


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Nice view








I


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Tigermoon said:


> @Bertie'sMum How much Vit D do you take? I take a multivit tablet every day but then got given some in the government initiative last year and take those on alternate days in Winter, but I'm not sure what strength they are without looking.


The recommended daily dose is 10 micrograms per day from Autumn to Spring - although I take 25 micrograms daily throughout the year because I'm pre osteoporotic and because, even in Summer, I don't spend a lot of time in the sun. 

@ewelsh sorry I missed the OMG moment of your unexpected cold shower earlier  Hope you've been able to get hold of a plumber ?



Bethanjane22 said:


> I also have a cold coming. I've been trying to fend it off for weeks now, but it seems to have finally got me 🤧


Have you ever tried Echinacea drops @Bethanane22 ? I rarely get colds these day due to taking Vit D (see above) but if I do then I find the drops 3 times a day help it on it's way PDQ


----------



## Cully

ewelsh said:


> @Mrs Funkin arent dreams weird, pink cars hey! 😂 funny cause I dreamt my husband was having an affair with Liz Trust, so I threw all her clothes out the window, but it wasn’t my husband but Prince Edward who walked out the bedroom 😂


...........I had an ex pinned up against the wall to stop him leaving before I'd had my say. When I looked at his face it was Jon Richardson, the comedian!?!?!?


----------



## Cully

Bertie'sMum said:


> Good Morning
> Woken to heavy rain and dark grey skies  thank goodness I did the laundry yesterday !
> 
> So far I haven't succumbed to Covid 🤞 I'm thinking that it's as much to do with having all my jabs as i'ts to do taking a daily Vit D tablet. I started taking Vit D for my old bones a couple of years ago but it has a very proven beneficial side effect - it supports the immune system as well
> 
> Today's chores include a few phone calls - chasing the garage to see if the part for my car is in yet and then ringing the Ortho unit to see if they have received my GP's referral letter and if they can give me an appointment soon (pretty please !!) to start with. No ironing this week as yesterday's laundry was stuff that doesn't require ironing - like towels
> 
> Looking forward to tomorrow as Wednesday is my younger niece's birthday and we're all meeting up a my sister's tomorrow for dinner. Haven't see my niece and her family for ages so it will be good to catch up
> 
> I can hear tummy rumbles so think breakfast is in order !! Have a good day everyone
> 
> It's now nearly 1020 and I've just come back to find this post still sitting here - I typed it at about 7.30 but got side tracked and forgot to hit "post reply"


Sounds like me. I very often find what I thought I'd sent at 7am, so good morning becomes belated and I've missed loads of posts in between.


----------



## BarneyBobCat

I've just signed up to a cancer research challenge to do 100 press ups a day in November. Anybody fancy donating? It goes straight to them. I can provide photo or video evidence of my pain


----------



## Charity

BarneyBobCat said:


> I've just signed up to a cancer research challenge to do 100 press ups a day in November. Anybody fancy donating? It goes straight to them. I can provide photo or video evidence of my pain


Can you post a link?


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Charity said:


> Can you post a link?


I will do later. I need to sort the donation page first. Looking forward to the challenge, maybe I'll look like The Rock after 30 days


----------



## huckybuck

100 a day?!?! I can’t even do 1!
We definitely need evidence!


----------



## huckybuck

Aww @ewelsh I missed your cold shower as well. Gosh I hope it’s sorted now! I hate hate hate boiler and heating problems.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

huckybuck said:


> I hate hate hate boiler and heating problems.


So do I @huckybuck ! It's why I pay my local water board (SES) for their home services insurances - it's not cheap but has saved me hours of anguish. It not only covers my annual boiler service and most problems associated with the boiler, plumbing and heating but also covers electrical emergencies, replacement keys and locks and even repair/replacement of broken double glazed window panes 

I've called on them when I've had small problems like leaking taps needing new washers to bigger problems like leaking radiators - they can usually send someone out the same day for the big problems and within a few days for the small problems ! And the bonus for me is that I know whoever they send will be experienced and well trained (no cowboys !) and their work will be guaranteed.


----------



## ewelsh

Poor @Bethanjane22 how miserable, this lack of sleep doesn’t help. Lots of hot drinks with lemon and honey, remember feed the cold starve the fever, so eat without feeling guilty.
Did you start your yoga?

I got out the shower pretty sharpish I can tell you 😂 good timing though as I was about to wash my hair…..



@BarneyBobCat oh well done, that is a lot of push up’s. I’ll sponsor you once we get the link.


I gave the plumbing boiler company the sharp end of my tongue, they had their revenge as they are coming out tomorrow early…. As in 6.45-7.30am I don’t do that early, I bet if I get up the man wont appear till gone 8.00 🤨 but I will smile sweetly and greet him with a COLD cuppa 😂



right I have just cleaned the barn “again” the electrician came to put in the cook hood fan and what a mess he made, so I will have a cuppa and light my fires now.


----------



## Bethanjane22

Bertie'sMum said:


> The recommended daily dose is 10 micrograms per day from Autumn to Spring - although I take 25 micrograms daily throughout the year because I'm pre osteoporotic and because, even in Summer, I don't spend a lot of time in the sun.
> 
> @ewelsh sorry I missed the OMG moment of your unexpected cold shower earlier  Hope you've been able to get hold of a plumber ?
> 
> 
> Have you ever tried Echinacea drops @Bethanane22 ? I rarely get colds these day due to taking Vit D (see above) but if I do then I find the drops 3 times a day help it on it's way PDQ


Thanks for the suggestion, I've got some Echinacea tablets in the house that I've been taking, it seemed to have helped fend it off for a while. I'll keep taking then anyway  I tried taking vitamin D when the Covid outbreak started but they really didn't agree with my stomach at all, so I stopped taking them, but I do take a multivitamin daily anyway which contains some vitamin D.


----------



## ewelsh

That’s better 😀











Oh the simple things are the best


----------



## Cully

ewelsh said:


> That’s better 😀
> 
> View attachment 578350
> 
> 
> 
> Oh the simple things are the best


Ooh that's what I miss, how a real fire looks. Just the sight is enough to make me feel less cold.
Radiators just don't have the same appeal somehow.😕


----------



## huckybuck

😭😭😭

I really want a real fire!!! 
Tried to change our gas one in the lounge but the gas engineer can’t block off the gas without digging up the concrete floor and wall 🤬

Can’t get a stove in the kitchen as we have a balcony above and no where for the flue to go. I hate new houses!!!!


----------



## huckybuck

Bertie'sMum said:


> So do I @huckybuck ! It's why I pay my local water board (SES) for their home services insurances - it's not cheap but has saved me hours of anguish. It not only covers my annual boiler service and most problems associated with the boiler, plumbing and heating but also covers electrical emergencies, replacement keys and locks and even repair/replacement of broken double glazed window panes
> 
> I've called on them when I've had small problems like leaking taps needing new washers to bigger problems like leaking radiators - they can usually send someone out the same day for the big problems and within a few days for the small problems ! And the bonus for me is that I know whoever they send will be experienced and well trained (no cowboys !) and their work will be guaranteed.


So would my water company offer a service like that here? They are affinity. Or can you just go to anyone? I would be willing to pay for something like that if my underfloor heating was covered. After we changed the boiler (3500) a year ago we have spent £1500 on call outs for the heating.


----------



## ewelsh

Cully said:


> Ooh that's what I miss, how a real fire looks. Just the sight is enough to make me feel less cold.
> Radiators just don't have the same appeal somehow.😕





huckybuck said:


> 😭😭😭
> 
> I really want a real fire!!!
> Tried to change our gas one in the lounge but the gas engineer can’t block off the gas without digging up the concrete floor and wall 🤬
> 
> Can’t get a stove in the kitchen as we have a balcony above and no where for the flue to go. I hate new houses!!!!



@Cully. @huckybuck 

Yes the fires look lovely, feel lovely, sounds lovely BUT here are a few pointers to make you both feel a little less sad.

1. Cleaning them out is dirty work, I do it daily and the old way, water, newspaper and ash 😂 
2. You buy your logs in summer time, they literally dump tons on your drive and drive off, ask @Charity she has seen me shifting 3 tons of logs by wheel barrow round the house to the log store and then you have to stack them properly, or they fall out or you get rats.
3. You have to collect a basket sometimes two baskets a day full of logs and that means come rain/snow/dark.
4. Kindling 🙄 you have to chop thousands and thousands of sticks and store them.
5. You have to scrounge newspapers all year round which invariably means they give you all the unwanted magazine and rubbish that comes through your letterbox and yes that includes the Sun newspaper sort it all out to make sure you don’t burn shiny paper or plastic…..


feel better now? 😀


----------



## lullabydream

ewelsh said:


> @Cully. @huckybuck
> 
> Yes the fires look lovely, feel lovely, sounds lovely BUT here are a few pointers to make you both feel a little less sad.
> 
> 1. Cleaning them out is dirty work, I do it daily and the old way, water, newspaper and ash 😂
> 2. You buy your logs in summer time, they literally dump tons on your drive and drive off, ask @Charity she has seen me shifting 3 tons of logs by wheel barrow round the house to the log store and then you have to stack them properly, or they fall out or you get rats.
> 3. You have to collect a basket sometimes two baskets a day full of logs and that means come rain/snow/dark.
> 4. Kindling 🙄 you have to chop thousands and thousands of sticks and store them.
> 5. You have to scrounge newspapers all year round which invariably means they give you all the unwanted magazine and rubbish that comes through your letterbox and yes that includes the Sun newspaper sort it all out to make sure you don’t burn shiny paper or plastic…..
> 
> 
> feel better now? 😀


I remember all that when I lived at home...

Can I add you can't turn the fire down or off...some evenings we were sweltering in the midst of winter. There certainly is something with being too hot


----------



## huckybuck

ewelsh said:


> @Cully. @huckybuck
> 
> Yes the fires look lovely, feel lovely, sounds lovely BUT here are a few pointers to make you both feel a little less sad.
> 
> 1. Cleaning them out is dirty work, I do it daily and the old way, water, newspaper and ash 😂
> 2. You buy your logs in summer time, they literally dump tons on your drive and drive off, ask @Charity she has seen me shifting 3 tons of logs by wheel barrow round the house to the log store and then you have to stack them properly, or they fall out or you get rats.
> 3. You have to collect a basket sometimes two baskets a day full of logs and that means come rain/snow/dark.
> 4. Kindling 🙄 you have to chop thousands and thousands of sticks and store them.
> 5. You have to scrounge newspapers all year round which invariably means they give you all the unwanted magazine and rubbish that comes through your letterbox and yes that includes the Sun newspaper sort it all out to make sure you don’t burn shiny paper or plastic…..
> 
> 
> feel better now? 😀


RATS?!?! Maybe not then…


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Is all the bad outweighed by being able to do toast and crumpets on a toasting fork in front of the fire though? Please tell me you've got a toasting fork @ewelsh


----------



## ewelsh

Here you go @huckybuck only took 3hrs 30 mins to shift this lot which I will burn this winter, if I am good.











here I am chopping old wood for kindling, working up a sweat, I even took my bobble hat off 😂 










this is Decembers kindling……. 🤨










It is relentless.


Oh yes @Mrs Funkin we do have a toasting fork 😀


----------



## GingerNinja

huckybuck said:


> 😭😭😭
> 
> I really want a real fire!!!
> Tried to change our gas one in the lounge but the gas engineer can’t block off the gas without digging up the concrete floor and wall 🤬
> 
> Can’t get a stove in the kitchen as we have a balcony above and no where for the flue to go. I hate new houses!!!!


We stayed in a lovely old cottage in the peak District a few years ago and the lady had a gas fired log burner installed, it was remote control and really toasty.

@ewelsh the cleaning and chopping is why I've got an electric stove! I doubt that I'll use the heater that much but it will be nice to have the flame effect.... and mine also crackles like a real fire . Was ridiculously expensive though!


----------



## ewelsh

@GingerNinja oh wow a remote control… lovely. yes its the flame is the best part, especially with all the lights out. X


----------



## GingerNinja

ewelsh said:


> @GingerNinja oh wow a remote control… lovely. yes its the flame is the best part, especially with all the lights out. X


My electric one is actually a TV behind the lit fake logs so it even has the sparks like a burning log! Clever what they can do now 😉

I can't upload a video


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Good morning, it’s still dark here, with a clear sky. Woke up at 2 something, couldn’t sleep, so had tea before 4am. Only plus side was the stars I could see, so pretty  BBC said Oscar was joining the stars now he’s home with us and they were twinkling like mad.

Went back to sleep for about 40 minutes, strange dreams, now feel like a zombie with a full on work day ahead. I predict I’ll be in bed by 9pm tonight!

Whatever you’re doing, have a lovely day. Try to do something you love.


----------



## urbantigers

Good morning!

Happy belated birthday @Ali71 I hope you had a loverly day.

I like the idea of Oscar joining the stars @Mrs Funkin 

I do love the look and sound of a real fire but that’s where it stops. You can keep the mess! 

Yesterday was frustrating so I am hoping for a better day today. It started off crumby. I opened the bedroom window and a biscuit fell in. That’s not auto correct - a biscuit fell into my bedroom. A digestive I think by the looks of it. An upstairs neighbour must have thrown it out but the chances of it landing on my window sill in such as way that it would fall inside when I opened the window - and not fall off the sill outwards - is quite bizarre. I then tried to sort out some wheelchair stuff but that saga is set to run and run. I got lost trying to drive home  And then my work laptop wouldn’t start. I couldn’t get through to IT as they were busy and were telling me to log it on the intranet. Difficult when you can’t actually log on to anything. After work I decided to go to the park to clear my head and get some fresh air. I didn’t check my scooter battery so that conked out and I had to ask a stranger to push me home…. 

lets hope today is better! I was a bit late to bed last night as I fell asleep on the sofa for a bit and woke at 10.10 to 2 hungry boys wondering where supper was. My neighbour had brought around my laundry earlier but I hadn’t put it away. I couldn’t go to bed without sorting that (I’m odd in that I’m a total slob in some ways but I can’t leave stuff like that). I would have liked a lie in this morning but woke at the usual time. However, Mosi just mooched a bit and came for cuddles. Kito was completely silent even when I got up at 5.40. He was in the bedroom but not a peep from him.


----------



## Charity

Good morning. Looks set to be a lovely sunny day so I think I must drag myself out to do some gardening.

Bunty and Toppy's cat food arrived yesterday from the store @Cully recommended. Very impressed as much cheaper than elsewhere and I see they are very much an environmentally friendly company, so no plastic, which is good.

USB men (sounds like someone from a secret agency) are coming today with any luck, then I hope never to see them again.

Don't know what the rest of the day holds. No idea what s'son is doing though he did say he was feeling better yesterday so wasn't doing a PCR test, so we're none the wiser and it doesn't help the situation.

@Mrs Funkin, I'm sure Oscar was one of those beautiful stars looking down on you last night.
@urbantigers, another sky story but you've got biscuits falling from yours. Perhaps a bird dropped it? Very accurately too. Hope you have a better day today.

Well, off to clear the bedroom for the second time, hope they turn up earlier rather than later.

Have a good day everyone xx


----------



## Bertie'sMum

huckybuck said:


> So would my water company offer a service like that here? They are affinity. Or can you just go to anyone? I would be willing to pay for something like that if my underfloor heating was covered. After we changed the boiler (3500) a year ago we have spent £1500 on call outs for the heating.


With SES it's like an insurance policy - I've had a quick look at Affinity's website but couldn't see anything similar although one of their partners is Allianz (insurance company) so may be they do - best to give them a call to find out ? Other than that I know that British Gas's "Homecare" is a similar scheme and I don't think you have t be a BG customer to sign up








HomeCare Boiler & Heating Cover - Boiler insurance - British Gas


Keep your home warm and working with our range of protection services for your boiler, heating, electrics and plumbing. Find out more online.




www.britishgas.co.uk


----------



## Cully

Nice and early today and it's looking promising out. I'm waiting for Moo to report back after her morning inspection.
I'm really pleased with myself. I had a letter about my first physio appointment last week and despite me phoning and leaving my details to call back, nothing happened.
I only have until Oct 18th to contact them, then they presume I don't want an appt.
So, not having much faith, I emailed, explaining why I don't think video call or phone consult will work and asked for f2f, and could it please be local as I can't travel far.
Blow me if I didn't get a reply 2 hours later.
I have an appt 16th November at my local hospital. Job done. I really wasn't expecting it to be so easy 😄 .
Talking of fires, I remember us children all sitting on the floor around my auntie's new Magicoal electric fire all 'warming' our hands on the glowing coals. No electric bars switched on though.

@Mrs Funkin ,that's a lovely thought that Oscar is up there, twinkling at you in your garden.
Have a good day at work. Busy enough, but not too busy.

@urbantigers ,what a hectic day yesterday. Seems like if it could go wrong then it did.
Hope you have a much better one today. At least it started pleasant enough with Mosi cuddles🤗.

@Charity , I'm so pleased you're happy with the cat food delivery. I'll be placing an order later this week. I'd recommend them to anyone.
Yes, USB men sounds like they're from Men in Black films. Maybe they'll arrive in a UFO. Although as long as they _do_ arrive and do the job I don't suppose you care what they arrive in .
Hm, I think I'd be happier if s'son got tested, for his own sake as well as your peace of mind. I imagine you're concerned having him around and the plans for him and OH going off together. Hope he sees sense.🤞
Whatever it brings, I hope your day is a good one.

Nothing much happening today apart from putting my Tesco order in. It seems to take so much longer these days. Probably because so many items are out of stock etc so have to decide on alternatives. Not until I've had a 2nd cuppa though.
Have a good day everyone xx.


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Well naturally Ive got a bad head after too many drinky poos yesterday. Ive attempted my 100 press ups this morning as a practice run - I managed 50 but it was very hard. Im thinking maybe 50 in the morning, 50 at night, might be the way to do it. Ive got 20 days to work it out


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Good Morning 

Sunny but chilly this morning with a bit of ground frost - might have to start thinking about protection for some of my garden plants soon ? CH has just kicked in - think I'll let it run for an hour or so just to take the chill off !

Tuesday again - so food shopping this morning and then off to my sister's for niece's birthday dinner this evening. Maybe a toddle round the garden with secateurs in hand in between - and thinking I should now coil up the garden hose and put in back in the shed for the winter

@Mrs Funkin - yes, Oscar is definitely one of the stars in the night sky now  Hope today is not too bad workwise.
@Ali71 after yesterday's sadness of the funeral hope you can get to enjoy your birthday today.
@Cully I resorted to emailing the Ortho Outpatients department about my GP's re-referral yesterday as I hadn't heard anything and when I tried to ring the number in the letter I had from them last year I kept getting "the number you have called is not recognised" message. I did click on the "request a read receipt" which I did get back so know that they have received my mail - now just have to wait to see if I get an answer !!

Righty ho I'm off to get some coffee - need to wake myself up somehow ! Have a lovely day everyone


----------



## Tigermoon

Good morning everyone!

Bright and sunny here so far. Not got anything on today so I'm thinking about if anything needs doing that I've been putting off. I can't really think of anything (which is nice).

My poor friend who had the terrible fall at the weekend is really struggling. She hasn't been offered any home help, which is rediculous as she lives alone, and she is in a lot of pain. I live too far away to help and she has no nearby family, so she is relying on neighbours. If she had more free cash I'd tell her to hire someone or to go into a respite centre for a couple of weeks, but that's going to be beyond her financially. Personally I don't think she should have been sent home from hospital as her blood pressure is sky high.

All this talk of log burners. We have a fake one which is electric. They are certainly a lot better than they used to be and the flame effect is pretty realistic. Ours doesn't make a noise though (cheaper end of the market). It looks fabulous at night, all lit up; especially at Christmas which all the decorations twinkling in the 'fire light'. Sometimes just having the effect on without the heater is enough to make the room feel warmer.



urbantigers said:


> I didn’t check my scooter battery so that conked out and I had to ask a stranger to push me home…


Tsk, tsk! Don't you charge after every use? Mines either on charge or in use. The little one that's in the car either gets charged after use or, if it isn't used for ages, I charge it once a month. I hope you get your laptop issue sorted. Why do IT ask you to log in when your complaint is that the laptop won't even turn on 🤔


BarneyBobCat said:


> Well naturally Ive got a bad head after too many drinky poos yesterday.


Self inflicted injuries!! No sympathy here 🤣 Good luck with the workouts. I don't see an issue with breaking it up, in fact the NHS recommends doing that if you struggle to manage an exercise routine in one go.


----------



## ewelsh

Afternoon 🤨 well it is for me, I was up crack of dawn ( well not @Ali71 or @Mrs Funkin idea of up early) waiting for the boiler man who if you remember was calling very early… well he didn’t romp up till 8.05am 🙄, so 5 mins later he was leaving,…. I have a big spilt in the block… now I am fighting with the guarantee as its just 3 weeks over, no idea how much it will cost, how long the part will take to come and how much it is all going to cost us……
So another chilly no hot water day for us here, so I will spend the day in the garden again, at least when I come in the house I feel warm.



@Ali71 hope you managed to have a lovely birthday yesterday xx

@Mrs Funkin Oscar in the stars, that’s so lovely xxxx

@urbantigers had to laugh at the biscuit, well that’s a first hey! As for the rest of the day, I would have been crying in my cuppa, poor you xxxx here’s to a bright fresh start today xx

@Charity good luck with the men in black 😂 I hope they get it done once and for all, all been ridiculous hasn’t it. Hope you stay in alone today and enjoy pottering in the garden xx

@BarneyBobCat As with all repetitive exercise, build your self up starting today, 25 morning, 25 lunch, 25 afternoon tea, 25 supper….come the day you should be able to do 50 + 50 with no muscle injuries.. good luck 

@Cully great news re your F2F appointment, that’s a relief hey!

@Bertie'sMum have a lovely evening with your family xx

@Tigermoon, no your friend should not have been sent home, maybe it because the risks of staying in hospital were higher, but still she is on her own. she should be able to get help from Social services the reinablement team, I would tell her to check that out for sure, how old is she?

have a good day everyone x


----------



## huckybuck

Bertie'sMum said:


> With SES it's like an insurance policy - I've had a quick look at Affinity's website but couldn't see anything similar although one of their partners is Allianz (insurance company) so may be they do - best to give them a call to find out ? Other than that I know that British Gas's "Homecare" is a similar scheme and I don't think you have t be a BG customer to sign up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HomeCare Boiler & Heating Cover - Boiler insurance - British Gas
> 
> 
> Keep your home warm and working with our range of protection services for your boiler, heating, electrics and plumbing. Find out more online.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.britishgas.co.uk


Thanks BM will have a look at both of those.


----------



## huckybuck

Beautiful Autumn morning. 

Our gardener has let us down AGAIN. It’s getting so frustrating but until we find another one we have to accommodate him. Today’s excuse is he has a temperature so will come tomorrow - I hope it’s not Covid!!!! 

Off to drop some stuff off to cat rescue at lunchtime so will run round and do another 27 fling boogie this morning. Once I start I can’t stop lol! My utility is a bit tidier and done a few drawers so we’re getting there! 

I hope everyone has a good day today but look out for raining biscuits 😱


----------



## lullabydream

Morning, currently on a go slow or rather I can't be bothered to do anything!
I think I will have a cup of tea. It might wake me up!


----------



## Cully

BarneyBobCat said:


> Well naturally Ive got a bad head after too many drinky poos yesterday. Ive attempted my 100 press ups this morning as a practice run - I managed 50 but it was very hard. Im thinking maybe 50 in the morning, 50 at night, might be the way to do it. Ive got 20 days to work it out


OK do 50, but only with Barney on your back!


----------



## Charity

Oh dear, everyone is having problems today.

@Tigermoon, I think the situation with your friend is appalling. I think they are sending people home now whether there's a care package in being or not, to avoid them getting Covid in hospital and free up beds, as looking on TV last night, around here numbers are increasing rapidly and a lot are getting it in hospital. I wonder if AgeUK could help in any way, would be worth trying.

@huckybuck, you can't sack a gardener who doesn't turn up can you. 

@ewelsh, another something to deal with and worry about. Hope you've got those woolly socks on today.

@BarneyBobCat, serves you right! 

Back to waiting...


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> @Tigermoon, I think the situation with your friend is appalling. I think they are sending people home now whether there's a care package in being or not, to avoid them getting Covid in hospital and free up beds, as looking on TV last night, around here numbers are increasing rapidly and a lot are getting it in hospital. I wonder if AgeUK could help in any way, would be worth trying


Great minds think alike Charity. I was just mulling over who might be able to help, or at least point you/your friend in the right direction Tigermoon. I've always found Age UK very helpful. No harm in asking is there?


----------



## GingerNinja

Good morning.

@Tigermoon your poor friend must be in bits, thank goodness that the neighbours can do a little for her.

@urbantigers I really fancy a Digestive now 

@huckybuck I would save your money rather than take out a plan with BG. Yes it's handy when something big goes wrong but their service is terrible, the annual maintenance is a joke and the engineers don't give a sh*t. When they used to service my boiler, they were in and out in 15 minutes and something always went wrong with it after they had been. I found a self employed lovely engineer who would service and flush the whole system every year, take everything apart and clean it and it took him about 1.5 hours. Never had a problem after that.

@Cully fabulous that you have managed to get a F2F appointment, well done!

Have a good day at work @Mrs Funkin, Oscar's resting place is very special 

Good luck on the warranty front @ewelsh and I hope you get the boiler working soon. Hopefully your special agents will turn up soon @Charity 

What are you up to today @BarneyBobCat any lavish lunches in the plans? Have a nice day.

Enjoy your family dinner @Bertie'sMum 

I must get on with boring work I suppose, nothing exciting going on here...... I did try and murder G & L last night (aka flea treatment!) they are such drama queens! Ginkgo forgave me almost immediately but Luna held a grudge for hours 

Still waiting on my fabric samples, the post is non existent during these strikes.

Have a good day everyone x


----------



## BarneyBobCat

@GingerNinja just a quiet day today to recover. I think I will likely be eating leftover food from the fridge. Heading to York tomorrow though so will be out for lunch - considering a Chinese restaurant


----------



## Tigermoon

ewelsh said:


> no your friend should not have been sent home, maybe it because the risks of staying in hospital were higher, but still she is on her own. she should be able to get help from Social services the reinablement team, I would tell her to check that out for sure, how old is she?


 She's in her 70s so although very spry, she's not a spring chicken. A man did come and make sure she had a walker to hand and arranged some items to make it easier to reach, but that was it.


Charity said:


> I think the situation with your friend is appalling. I think they are sending people home now whether there's a care package in being or not, to avoid them getting Covid in hospital and free up beds, as looking on TV last night, around here numbers are increasing rapidly and a lot are getting it in hospital. I wonder if AgeUK could help in any way, would be worth trying.


She already had Covid at the time so they popped her into a isolation ward. I never thought about AgeUK so will look into it for her. If I can give her the direct information then that is better than suggesting she check herself as she is not very computer literate. She really does need help.


----------



## Ali71

Good Morning
Well done @BarneyBobCat you're going to end up ripped by the end of the month!! I did 100 squats a day for a challenge and just did them in sets of 20. Bit more manageable 
I had a lovely birthday, thank you for all your kind messages x Back to normal this morning with a 3am alarm call, today I didn't go back to sleep though so I shall be tired later. Good gym session and caught up with some friends in there so it was nice and sociable today! It was just getting light when I came in to the office but it looks like a nice bright morning so far!
@ewelsh we had real fires at our last 2 houses, oh my goodness I remember the carting of wood up and down the drive to the woodpile by our back door. I used to buy our kindling, cheating I know!! But the cleaning and having to get the chimney swept  There is, however, just nothing like that feeling of feet up in front of the fire, wood crackling with the cats sprawled out in front as well. Suki came a cropper with singed fur once after the fire spat at him. He still didn't want to move!
@Mrs Funkin that is a lovely thought about Oscar x I hope you have a pleasant day at work
@Bertie'sMum have a wonderful time out for dinner tonight!
@Tigermoon we have a log effect warmer now too, definitely a lot less aggro and I agree, the effect alone does make the room feel warmer

@ewelsh you will be pleased to hear that I got a refund for my coat this morning  And the postage I paid to send it back. Twitter is the way forward, they don't like bad press!! Maybe that's what you need to do with your boiler people... sorry to hear you are having issues there. Was that a puddle of sweat next to your bobble hat  you are certainly a hardworking lady xx

Have a great Tuesday, enjoy the bright weather xx


----------



## ewelsh

@Ali71 100 squats, your bottom must have been like a rock 😂 glad you had a nice day yesterday, today has started well too with your refund, good for you, now you need to go shopping for a replacement. 😀

Yes the carting of logs is a weeks work-out isn’t it, have you seen the price of kindling now 😲 no way out of principal would I pay that. No that wet patch wasn’t sweat 😂 it was from oiling my tools, I have my own blade grinder now too, its great fun 😂 yes real fires are a lot of work I agree. I too have had a singed pet or two over the years 😂 never learn do they. 



@BarneyBobCat you go to York a lot don't you, I agree it is lovely and lively. Have you seen the old boy in the Fireman’s uniform? If you spot him, ask him to sing, what a voice!


@GingerNinja fabric samples are the best, I LOVE fabric samples… will you be doing a mood board?


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Yep we do @ewelsh, its only 30 mins on the train so really easy and of course its lovely. We have been a lot lately so not sure what we will do differently. Will keep my eye out for the old boy - can't say I have spotted him before.

I was thinking of going to Leeds but thats an hour on the train and would mean a long day for Barney on his own


----------



## Ali71

@ewelsh like 2 boiled eggs in a handkerchief  

Yes I was pleased, I was half expecting a fight after their attitude on line! I've not bought kindling for a good few years, it used to be about £3 a sackful. We used coal as well as wood at the time, it cost so much money to heat our old thatched cottage. We were spending about £80 a week 12 years ago!! 4 creaky old night storage heaters and the large open fire. We still had ice on the inside of the bedroom windows one winter 🥶 I hate being cold...


----------



## lullabydream

We'll have done something! Cleaned bathrooms about to hoover right through. 

What I didn't say was am at work! Am a lowly support worker and basically not much to do today. Person am supporting today actually wants me to sit and watch bowls with him. Him comfy in his chair and me perched on his chair arm! It took me an hour to encourage him to have his bath this morning so I think that's why I couldn't get motivated!

I also have prepped his lunch today; shepherd's pie. 

Better get some work done, although my boss did say chill out on these shifts! Mainly because I have some busy days coming up


----------



## ewelsh

Have you done the ghost walk @BarneyBobCat its worth it.

@Ali71 a thatched cottage are the worst 😲 with an open fire too, you were brave…


@lullabydream what a fantastic job you do, I love being with OAP’s but get far too attached and find myself adopting them, then of course the inevitable happens and I find it all too upsetting, that’s the reason I gave up nursing, I couldn’t let go.
have a calm day as sounds like a busy week ahead for you x


My boiler is out of warranty 🤬 by weeks double 🤬🤬 so the company are fighting for me to have a whole new boiler replaced…. This is now beginning to sound expensive, but I have home insurance so they will step in…… honestly boilers hey! Meanwhile I will be joining @BarneyBobCat in his push up’s and @Ali71 squats to stay warm 😂


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Try doing some press-ups @ewelsh - definitely warms you up! I'll be going out on my bike soon for a long ride to rid my body of yesterdays alcohol 

Ive never done the ghost walk - we go during the day so I dont think we can? Will check it out now....


----------



## lullabydream

@ewelsh you are better person than me. I couldn't do elderly care, too upsetting. 

The people we support are people with learning difficulties. I must admit they are aging, all are older than me except one. Sadly the one younger than me, by a week has a multitudes of additional needs; many severe health problems that's very much like nursing care. The rest though, it can be tough mentally, but very enjoyable on the whole. Plus the staff I work with are brilliant. Very supportive and the boss is amazing!

As a passing interest did anyone watch Panorama yesterday. It was absolutely heartbreaking and obviously very close to home


----------



## lullabydream

BarneyBobCat said:


> Try doing some press-ups @ewelsh - definitely warms you up! I'll be going out on my bike soon for a long ride to rid my body of yesterdays alcohol
> 
> Ive never done the ghost walk - we go during the day so I dont think we can? Will check it out now....


There is a ghost bus which is supposed to be good. When I went to York a month ago I had booked a place but was gutted because they cancelled on me and I couldn't go on the dates they suggested as I was only in York 2 days.

Speaking of ghosts have you dare join the queue and gone to the ghost merchants?


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Never seen that before @lullabydream but their website says they are closed on a Wednesday! Typical eh


----------



## lullabydream

BarneyBobCat said:


> Never seen that before @lullabydream but their website says they are closed on a Wednesday! Typical eh


That's a shame! The queue is usually massive! I forced my OH to queue and he said it was such an anticlimax, as you felt you should purchase a ghost at an astronomical price


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Good morning, gosh the mornings are still so dark. I’ve been awake since 4:50, was laid waiting for husband to wake up and make me a cuppa 

I really need to do some chores today. That will keep me warm. I’m thinking I might do a bit of the old sewing too, if I get enough chores done to warrant it. We shall see. I also need to think about sourcing some Christmas pressies for my (very small) family, as when I go at the end of the month apparently that’s when we are swapping to save on postage and stress with the strikes. I’m just doing what I’m told, hehe. First time for everything 

I might go for a run but not sure yet. No rush to decide. Husband is going soon for a run as the man is coming to service the fire. That’s how exciting my life is!

I was just reading back yesterdays messages and I’m so sad to read about situations such as the one your friend is in @Tigermoon  the issue is that unless care is sorted before you leave hospital, it’s nigh impossible to get sorted afterwards. Someone warned me of this before auntie left hospital earlier this year, thank goodness they did or I wouldn’t have known. I hope AgeUK can point you in the right direction. I guess the issue is the lack of carers and a population that is needing more of them? We just don’t value people in caring roles enough and it’s so wrong.

Don't get me started ranting at this time of day…gggrrrrrr.

On a less ranty note, might I just add here that we got an electric blanket a couple of weeks ago. We have got an energy monitoring plug on it to test exactly how much it costs and it’s about 6p per hour. We have our bedroom quite cool but I do like a warm bed (even with the hot flushes, as I get cold afterwards) so we are pleased it Is so cheap to run. It wasn’t even on for an hour last night and it was so lovely to get into. That’s my winter recommendation. Blooming lovely it is.

Have a grand day everybody.


----------



## urbantigers

Morning! It’s dark, it’s cold, it’s Wednesday (half way through the week at least). I refuse to put the heating on. I’m sat here in a t shirt and with the window open! I do have a cardigan beside me. I’m just warm because I’m fresh out of the shower. Plus I have my cosy new slippers on. I still have my 3 tog duvet on the bed but I do have 2 hot water bottles at night 

I woke about 5 and the boys were mooching around but quiet. Kito had a bit of a shout when I wasn’t up by 5.30 but not too much. They were both very playful so I was playing with them at 5.30 - not really my preferred time for cat games but I like to get a bit of a play session in early if I can as I usually hope they will sleep until well into the afternoon and let me work in peace.

no @Tigermoon i don’t always bring my scooter battery in as I can’t always carry it. I have 2 - a large one and a small one. I generally try to leave the used one on the scooter (which stays in the car) and just swap with the newly charged one next time. That way if I decide to nip to Tesco on a whim I won’t get there only to find I have no battery and can’t even get out of the car. Didn’t work with a trip to the park!

Glad you got a refund for your coat @Ali71


----------



## GingerNinja

Good morning. Popping in before I log on today as it's my last working day so will be busy.

It's bright and chilly but the wind has dropped so doesn't feel as cold as yesterday.

The ladies came yesterday for the cat food for cats protection and apples for hens so at least those boxes are out of the way now.

The pay situation is just so unfair @Mrs Funkin carers are so very needed/important and the pay is so poor, it just doesn't make sense. Same with nursing though 

I checked my window this morning but still no digestive so I'm going to have some toast 

Have a good day everyone xx


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Good Morning 

Still not fully light here but I can see a lovely pink sunrise peeking between the houses opposite ! Hoping I can summon up the motivation to do some gardening today as nothing else planned.

Had a lovely dinner at my sister's yesterday - my favourite roast lamb - yummy. Living on my own I never do a full on roast so it's always appreciated when I get one cooked for me 

@Mrs Funkin I like my bedroom AND my bed to be cool these days, but in my younger days I did like a toasty bed ! I found that the faux sheepskin mattress protectors were very good at keeping the bed warm. They reflect back body heat so keep the bed warm all night and cost £0 to use !! Hope you can get some sewing done - I'm looking forward to seeing the end results


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Morning. I had a good day yesterday, a quiet morning followed by a longer bike ride in the afternoon - managed 46miles which was really hard work as it was very windy. So I was shattered last night and went to bed a little earlier. Feel fine today so we will be heading out for the day - forecast seems to have improved too so hopefully we wont get wet.

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## Charity

Good morning. Hopefully the sun will be out shortly.

Yesterday was half pleasant, half frustrating. The USB man arrived in the morning only to find the parts the company sent were the wrong ones, so now he's got to come back again. All this hassle when the bed we ordered wasn't even meant to have a USB attachment in the first place! 

We spent the afternoon with my stepson. It was such a beautiful day yesterday we were able to sit in the garden though had to come in later as a neighbour started up a really stinky bonfire which ruined it. I made everyone wear a mask while indoors....just in case. 

OH is going out with him today to boys' shops so that will keep them both happy. This afternoon we've got the vets with Purdey about her lump. 😏

It's 43 years ago today since my lovely Mum died so I usually go and put flowers on her and my Dad's grave. I wish I had some photos of her, I have lots when she was a young woman and when I was little, but nothing in later life as I remember her most. 

I ordered an orchid yesterday from a local orchid growers. I really love them but don't have high hopes as I usually manage to kill them and I vowed not to get anymore. I dread it when someone gives me one, I always have to apologise to it because living with me is the kiss of death. 

@Mrs Funkin, perhaps your cosy electric blanket will help you sleep better.
@Ali71, well done for getting your money back
@urbantigers, you're a brave soldier sitting by an open window and with no heating on....brrrr!

Hope everyone has a good day


----------



## SbanR

Morning all. It's another of those funny mornings where the thermostat says 15.5 but it doesn't feel that cold. Possibly because there's hardly any wind?
Anyway making do with just the gas fire.

Expecting delivery of some essential oils for my arthritis. They've been brilliant at keeping the inflammation and pain under control.
After that, if it doesn't rain, will take a walk to Aldi as need to pick up a few items.

@Bertie'sMum how about getting an air fryer that several members have been raving about? You'll be able to have your roasts then
@Charity I love looking at all the lovely flowers on the graves when Ollie and I walk round the cemetery. I'm sure your flowers will look bright and cheerful on your parents' grave and mark your mum's anniversary passing. They'll be appreciated by many visitors.


----------



## huckybuck

Morning morning. 

Brr chilly one today! 

Mr HB is golfing hurrah. 
Some of my bulbs have arrived so once it warms up a bit will do a bit of gardening.

Then I need to pop to the PO as I managed to leave my parcel at home yesterday even though it was on my to do list (sorry @SbanR it will be sent today I promise)

Later this afternoon we have physio Fleur coming for Little H. I’m so pleased she contacted me as promised - will be interesting to see what she does with him. He has definitely seen an improvement since the steroid injections.

@Mrs Funkin I’ve been using my heated throw in the evening and it’s lovely - I watched the smart meter and worked out that it was about 7p on high but only 3/4p on a mid setting. I have got an electric blanket too but not put that on yet.

@Charity I do quite well with Orchids though not much else and the kids leave them alone thank goodness - they are brilliant in the bathroom if it’s not too dark.

They seem to like warm and humid conditions but don’t over water. I only give them a quick soak about once a week. If you can keep them alive they like feeding too.

I bought a gardenia yesterday - never that successful with those as the buds often drop off but we’ll see. They are another plant the kids don’t touch - I think because the leaves are waxy.

Have a good day all!


----------



## ewelsh

Morning


Brrrr chilly morning, not funny without heating to at least take the chill off, I must force myself to have a shower and wash my hair today, I do have one electric shower so will get in that, then off for bird seed as I have run out and my birds are throwing tantrums also need petrol so will be mowing lawns later.


I agree with you @Mrs Funkin @lullabydream home careers are not paid enough, nor are they looked after, they do seem to be the lowest paid, yet they do vital work, all of our futures are in their hands as care homes will become a thing of the past unless its dementia homes. I really look after my Mum’s carer/home help she is a god send.


@SbanR how did the opticians go? Sorry to hear your suffering with arthritis, that’s very prominent in my family, very little out there for it too. Hope your oils turn up today x



Hope LH gets on well with physio @huckybuck also glad the steroids are kicking in… what will the other kids think of LH getting so much attention!!!!


@Charity I too can’t grow orchids, not that I would risk them with Libby who would be on them in a nano second. Hope the weather is kind for you to lay flowers on your Mum & dad’s grave xx

Have a good warm day everyone xx


----------



## SbanR

Opticians went ok @ewelsh . Cataract still there and slowly "ripening" 🙄
ETA you must have toughened up to hubby's exacting standards by now @ewelsh , with all those extra star jumps, squats and now a COLD shower and shampooing hair
What an Amazon!!!😹


----------



## BarneyBobCat

I found something to do!


----------



## BarneyBobCat

@ewelsh!!!!


----------



## Charity

BarneyBobCat said:


> I found something to do!
> View attachment 578401


I'm waiting to see a photo of you in the Cat Gallery. Aren't you buying Barney something? 😼


----------



## ewelsh

YES that’s him @BarneyBobCat 😂 don’t get too close, he can be a bit temperamental


----------



## BarneyBobCat

ewelsh said:


> YES that’s him @BarneyBobCat 😂 don’t get too close, he can be a bit temperamental


He looks like he might smell of wee so we are avoiding!


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Charity said:


> I'm waiting to see a photo of you in the Cat Gallery. Aren't you buying Barney something? 😼


Absolutely no point. He does not like most cat toys, prefers to make his own mischief


----------



## ewelsh

SbanR said:


> Opticians went ok @ewelsh . Cataract still there and slowly "ripening" 🙄
> ETA you must have toughened up to hubby's exacting standards by now @ewelsh , with all those extra star jumps, squats and now a COLD shower and shampooing hair
> What an Amazon!!!😹



Don’t you start @SbanR I have already had my husband saying the old “ You don’t know the meaning of the word cold, once your trousers are frozen solid and your laying in a ditch like that for 18hrs, then I will have sympathy for you, so get moving and stop whingeing“

🤨



@BarneyBobCat yes that scent is very possible poor man, but he can sing like a songbird “when and if he wants to“ you might spot him singing in the square with another man who dances 😀


----------



## Charity

I washed a lot of the pet bedding earlier so I've probably clogged up the washing machine filter again. 😋

I went to the Post Office with a parcel this morning which was closed!  That's about 3-4 times that's happened, staff sickness again no doubt. It makes me laugh that you go to the post office for parcels, stamps etc., yet the post box is in the Asda store next door. Never did see the logic. 

Got my flowers, pink roses, and went to the cemetary. Then on the way home, took Purdey for a short walk and play on the green at the bottom of our road. 

When I got home, there was a phone message from OH saying he and son had decided to stay out for lunch. Also, he mentioned MY appointment at the vets. This is the appointment which was HIS appointment up until that point.  He doesn't like going as he always forgets what they tell him. Very crafty move on his part 😏. So, now I'm waiting to go to the vets who rang a while ago to move the appointment back 15 minutes as they had a new computer system installed yesterday and are a bit up the creek.


----------



## Cully

Good luck at the vets @Charity , sending positive thoughts.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

How did Purdey get on @Charity ? Hopefully all okay xx


----------



## GingerNinja

I was wondering too @Charity x


----------



## Charity

Mrs Funkin said:


> How did Purdey get on @Charity ? Hopefully all okay xx



As usual she had a grand old time.  She behaved better than she usually does which was a blessing, not that she's naughty, she just gets over excited. She licked the vet to death and rolled over for tummy tickles as always.

The lump is a reaction to her recent vaccination he thinks so should go away in a week or so. He checked her ears, they are good and he gave her an ear wash, we have to give her the same once a week. He then expressed her anal glands which she didn't like, I think it hurt a bit....utterly disgusting, say no more. Then he gave her treats and the love shone out of her eyes. She got a bit frisky in reception on the way out when she saw a very handsome Staffordshire Bull Terrier.....tart! 

She's now having a snooze on her sofa next to her Dad.


----------



## GingerNinja

Glad that it was nothing serious. She's such a beautiful girl 😍


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh thank goodness @Charity - I'm very pleased to read that. Purdey, you little flirt!


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> As usual she had a grand old time.  She behaved better than she usually does which was a blessing, not that she's naughty, she just gets over excited. She licked the vet to death and rolled over for tummy tickles as always.
> 
> The lump is a reaction to her recent vaccination he thinks so should go away in a week or so. He checked her ears, they are good and he gave her an ear wash, we have to give her the same once a week. He then expressed her anal glands which she didn't like, I think it hurt a bit....utterly disgusting, say no more. Then he gave her treats and the love shone out of her eyes. She got a bit frisky in reception on the way out when she saw a very handsome Staffordshire Bull Terrier.....tart!
> 
> She's now having a snooze on her sofa next to her Dad.
> 
> View attachment 578407


Worn out no doubt. Well it takes a lot out of a girl to be such a dreadful flirt 😘.
So glad she's ok xx


----------



## huckybuck

Oh so glad it was nothing serious @Charity hopefully you can get a reprieve for a while!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Good morning, dark here still. It was absolutely chucking it down in the night but can’t hear rain now.

I slept reasonably but still woke a lot though did at least go back to sleep again. I’m meant to be running with pal at 9am but not sure I will. Supermarket for me this morning, I actually might go soon and then it’s done and out of the way. Don’t need much today so it should be reasonably speedy.

I didn’t do any sewing yesterday. Didn’t do much else either, I just seemed even more whacked out than normal yesterday. I used to be so energetic, not any longer! Haha.

Right, best get up and dressed and on my way to the shop. Have a grand day everybody.


----------



## urbantigers

Morning!

Glad Purdey’s lump is nothing serious @Charity 

What oils do you use for your arthritis @SbanR? Now that the weather is colder, mine is playing up more. Steroid injections no longer work so there’s not much left to try b

its raining again today. I find it even more hard than usual to get going when it’s cold, dark and wet. I need to get started though. The sooner I start the sooner I can finish. Th most exciting thing today is Ocado coming 4-5pm. Not that that’s very exciting - no nice goodies, just regular groceries.


----------



## Cully

Good Morning Lovelies, busy day ahead so getting in early today.
I'm only going shopping but it's quite an effort with my trolley (rollator) which has a mind of its own, especially if there's a slight slope as I find myself veering off in the wrong direction.
Must check online first to see which shops have what I need : Moo food, soft bedsocks, boot type slippers.
That time of year again and I've got a terrible draught which makes the room so cold, but I can't tell where it's coming from.

@Mrs Funkin ,hope you manage to get all your shopping done.
Not surprised you're feeling so whacked after all you've been through lately. It really knocks the oomph out of you.
Treat you and D to something nice while you're out 🤗 .

@Charity ,your wash mash got a hairball needs bringing up? I know the problem. Have you tried putting the hairy stuff in an old pillowcase to wash? I find it cuts down on 'fur clog' 😽.
Bloomin' USB men. Surely they must have known which parts were needed. Definitely aliens imo 
How are things going with your visitor? Must be nice to wave them off to go climb trees or scrumping apples.
Hope Purdey is feeling thoroughly ashamed of her behaviour yesterday.

Right, she who must be obeyed is nagging for food, I think. Can't want to go outside it's too cold yet.
Then I'd better get ready to go out as soon as the egg man has been. 
Enjoy your day peeps. Almost the weekend again.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Good Morning  

Well that was a rubbish night ! My nerve pain was so painful last night that if made me feel nauseous and faint - had to lay on the floor with my legs up the wall until the faint feeling passed and then went to bed with a bucket............just in case But the good news is that I got a letter from the ortho unit yesterday and have got an appointment the 25th (unfortunately not at my local hospital but at one further away - I'm not complaining !) hopefully they can come up with a treatment plan.

Was raining when I went to bed and was still raining when I got up at 5 - hopefully that's it for today. Thursday today so charity shop day - will be nice to see other people as I really haven't done much for the last few days !



urbantigers said:


> What oils do you use for your arthritis @SbanR?


My gardener suffers badly with arthritic hands - his wife bought him some Lush soap that contains CBD oil and he says that it has made a difference.

@Charity glad to hear that Purdey's lump is nothing to worry about. When Lily first came home with me I noticed a lump between her shoulders - turns out it was a vaccine reaction too.



Mrs Funkin said:


> I just seemed even more whacked out than normal yesterday. I used to be so energetic, not any longer! Haha.


I son't think the dark mornings help ! Our body clocks react to light so when it's still dark in the mornings we think it's still sleep time !


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Urgh, Ive been awake since 5am with a bad stomach. Not sure if it was the food we ate yesterday or the alcohol, maybe a combination. So this will be a quiet day for me after a fun day in York. We went to a potions shop where they did an adults session which of course meant making cocktails. They were very strong - consequently I fell asleep when we got in. 

I need to get some jobs done today - a little bit of painting, hanging a picture, go to the tip, and a bit of shopping. I'll try to get out on my bike this morning too.

Have a great day all!


----------



## Charity

Good morning folks on a decidely damp day. It poured with rain in the night. We were going to the dog field mid morning but not now as it will be very muddy. Luckily you can just move appointments to other days if you want. 

The boys had a really good day out spending money at the shops (thought that was a woman thing) and having a lovely lunch.  For moi, it was just a whirlwind of jobs, dog walks and the vet and I was tired by the end of the day so slept pretty well last night.

Stepson is seeing friends the next couple of days so we will see him again Saturday and then Sunday when he goes home.

Hoping for a quiet day today, therefore. I ordered some other tables on Tuesday which were due to arrive today but, expecting to be out, I changed delivery to tomorrow and now we're in and they're not coming. 😏 

@BarneyBobCat, oh dear, hope you feel better as the day goes on.
@Bertie'sMum, sorry you've had such a bad night. I do hope the hospital will have a plan for you that relieves the pain.
@Cully, thanks for the tip about the furry washing. Of course, I know that but I never think to do it. Here's one back re. your draught. Go round with a piece of cotton and see where it blows, that will find it, then you can maybe block it up. Have a good shop.
@Mrs Funkin, to you I say rest and recuperate.
@urbantigers, have a good day

Everyone else the same, do something nice today xx


----------



## SbanR

Good morning though it's not so good here. It's damp, misty and cold
Off to Coventry again to stock up on the Princeling's food as it's on offer. Have to get the chicken into the slow cooker first though. Nothing else planned.

@urbantigers my aromatherapist gave me this list - lavender, chamomile, peppermint, marjoram, ginger. 
She was also kind enough to do me little sample bottles to try out. 
Chamomile and peppermint I found the most effective, though I do also use the others for a bit of variety


----------



## GingerNinja

Good morning.

Was wet here in the night too but nice and bright now.

I've just emptied my kitchen bin and the bag must have a split in it so I've now got to wash it out 

I shall be doing boring jobs today, washing etc. I really need to go to the tip too so will see if I can break up the cupboard to fit it into the car.

Oh and I finally ordered Luna the small cat tree that I have been promising her for months so will have a go at putting that together 😃

@Bertie'sMum I really hope that you can get something sorted for your nerve pain. I feel that when the pain affects your sleep it just gets too much 

I hope that everyone has successful shopping expeditions and look forward to seeing the new tables tomorrow @Charity 

I'm supposed to be out for the day tomorrow so will try not to injure myself today!

Have a good day xx


----------



## urbantigers

Bertie'sMum said:


> My gardener suffers badly with arthritic hands - his wife bought him some Lush soap that contains CBD oil and he says that it has made a difference.


Sounds lovely but unfortunately my hands can’t hold a bar of soap (then when I drop it I can’t bend over to pick it up  )



SbanR said:


> @urbantigers my aromatherapist gave me this list - lavender, chamomile, peppermint, marjoram, ginger.
> She was also kind enough to do me little sample bottles to try out.
> Chamomile and peppermint I found the most effective, though I do also use the others for a bit of variety


Thank you


----------



## ewelsh

Morning everyone


Bright warming day here, already raked tons of leaves, only got 10 billion to fall yet 🤨 

Still arguing over my boiler, seems we need a whole new boiler, so I am not a happy bunny and on the war path I am not paying another £6000 for a new boiler after almost 3 years..… to top it all off my log fire had a leak… so yesterday I drove miles to buy more tape for the glass, dismantled everything, glued it in which took ages, only for it to still leak…. Guess what… we need a new log burner! It is over 15yrs old so it is time but what timing hey!!!! have you seen the price of new log burners…. So I have no heat at all, well not in the rooms I use, no hot water either…. To say I am a little peeved off is an understatement…. BUT on a brighter note today I am off to the beauticians for a well earned pamper, I have text her to say TURN your heating up 😂. So this morning I am measuring up flues and trying to find a new log burner… then off for a warm and pamper. 


@Mrs Funkin your body is saying it needs a rest and calmness, you need a little feel good so go treat yourself xxxx (())

@Cully had to laugh at your trolly, they do have a mind of their own… you get extra points for taking out an OAP 😂 hope you find Moo’s food

@Bertie'sMum ouch that does sound painful, sorry you had a bad night. Glad you finally have your appointment date xx

@BarneyBobCat thats not nice, nice calm food today and lots of water for you. Happy house job day 😀

@GingerNinja hope Luna loves her cat tree

@huckybuck how did LH get on with his physio? Did you get to plant your bulbs?



Have a good day everyone x


----------



## Ali71

Good Morning
I missed roll call yesterday as I met my friend for breakfast at 6.30! We're both busy and it's the only time we can fit things in around work and home life. I was on the go all day after that until after 6. This morning was an early gym day then straight to the office for breakfast at my desk. Milo had a vet visit yesterday afternoon for another Solensia injection. I think he's had 6 now, and continues to do well on them. I'm also giving him and Suki a joint supplement (Seraquin) which they gobble like a treat as it's chicken flavoured  The two combined seem to be helping.

Oh no @GingerNinja, not the dreaded bin juice!! 😩 Hope you stay safe today so you can enjoy your day out tomorrow
@Charity so glad to hear Purdey is ok, she's a beautiful girl indeed. Sounds like you tuckered yourself out with all those chores
@Mrs Funkin I think your body is telling you to have a rest, the emotions of the last few weeks and months have caught up with you xx Be as kind to yourself as you are to others xx
@Cully enjoy your shopping expedition for all things warming 
@urbantigers sorry to hear you're not feeling so good. I hope some of the oils can help bring relief
@Bertie'sMum enjoy your day at the charity shop, hope you meet some nice folks. Glad to hear you have an appointment now, not too much longer to wait
@BarneyBobCat sorry to hear you've got a churning tum... have you got any Alka Seltzer or Andrews? Good old fashioned remedies. Tesco also make a headache and upset stomach relief, it's like a fizzing orange drink. 
@SbanR hope you get what you need in Coventry 
@ewelsh sorry to hear about the boiler woes...can we turn ninja on them together 😒 I hope the beauticians leaves you a little less frazzled and a bit warmer xxxx

Hope everyone has the best day they can x


----------



## huckybuck

Morning all.
Slept a bit better last night but I think it was a cocktail of melatonin and a glass of wine. Not really supposed to mix the two. I’m a bit groggy this morning but nothing a couple of coffees won’t shift.

Got physio today and booked an hour to work on both shoulders. I really need to try to stop the second one freezing if I can (there’s a window of a few weeks).

Then I need to pick up my new retainer for the nighttime. Can’t wait to get them back in as I feel naked without them.

I need to stay out as long as possible because Mr HB is tackling the ceiling again and I can’t handle it lol!

@BarneyBobCat I reckon it was the luke warm Chinese!!! I hope you are ok. Flat coke and an anti nausea tablet (buccastem).

@Bertie'sMum awful when you have pain like that…could you try a pillow under you back or under your knees? I bought special ones and they helped me with my sciatica.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Gosh you are all busy bees, you put me to shame. I've been to the supermarket, been staring at a pattern for something that I cannot figure out (my brain doesn't work that way, it all takes me so flipping long to figure anything out!), made curried parsnip soup for lunch (I've got quite a cough coming, just fancied Heinz tomato soup but haven't got any, so parsnip it is), I've put a beef casserole in the slow cooker for tea after work tomorrow and we will have fajitas for tea tonight. Everything is flying up in the supermarket, so ridiculous. I have no idea how people on a low income are supposed to be able to eat properly. We all cut our cloth - but actually sometimes you don't want to have to eat the cheapest of everything. Sometimes you want the luxury of a branded item without feeling like you should have the own brand.

@Bertie'sMum I'm so sorry that your pain is so bad. Horrendous to have your sleep disturbed like that. Thank goodness you've got an appt through. 

@BarneyBobCat hope your tummy has settled, probably combo of eating and drinking different things than your tummy is used to. 

Oh lorks @ewelsh that's an expensive time with a new boiler and a new log burner. What a kerfuffle.

Hope your physio is helpful @huckybuck  

@Ali71 I could eat a Big Fat Breakfast (as they are called in our house) - mostly I just want fried bread with a fried egg on top...and black pudding! Oh and thick smoked bacon. Mmmmm. I'll have the rest if it's there though  I bet you were a goddess and had something way more healthy than that though. Glad the jabs are helping Milo, keep those little joints going. 

Going to toddle down to the village I think to get the little planter from MIL's stone in the churchyard. I'd put dwarf wallflowers in there in Spring but they are going nuts I think and have outgrown the planter. I might just pop them in a pot here, see if they will do anything over the winter. 

Hope you are all having a pleasant day.


----------



## BarneyBobCat

I dried up mid morning and felt good so Ive been out on my bike. What a lovely day - bit chilly but bright blue skies and barely any wind. Ready for my jobs this afternoon!


----------



## GingerNinja

Well the cat tree is a hopeful success.. Luna has scratched the posts on the lower section and has jumped up to the second level but she has yet to get up to the top bed.
I don't want to put her up there just yet as I don't want to put her off!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Good morning, awake since about 4:30, now having a cuppa before the work day begins. The sea is rather noisy this morning, don’t know why as it’s not high tide or anything.

I was going to go to Asda on the way home tonight (I drive right past), as they’ve some things there on special offer that I’d like to get but I think I’m working with a colleague I drop home after Asda. So I’ll be postponing and then the things won’t be on offer next week  thanks to Trolley.co.uk though for helping with my special offer hunts (on the things I buy anyway).

Made a casserole yesterday for tea tonight, peeled the potatoes, all husband has to do is put them on to boil. What are my chances of him remembering? Hmmmm. I wonder 

ETA: just done an LFT as have had a cough for a few days, feeling a bit snotty this morning and was in a room for quite some time last week with a couple who are Covid positive now. That would be the icing on the cake wouldn’t it? Urgh. 

Not sure what work will bring today (maybe I won’t be going now…twiddles thumbs waiting for result). We shall see. Hope you all have a lovely Fri-YAY!


----------



## urbantigers

Morning! It’s friday 

Oh I hope you don’t have the dreaded covid @Mrs Funkin Keeping everything crossed that test is negative and that your cough comes to nothing.

I didn’t have a great night but once I got to sleep I didn’t wake up. Extra pain meds helped me drop off eventually. Trouble is even without the boys I still wake up no later than 5 (I do that on holiday too). I just can’t sleep later. Then of course they get active.

It turned out to be a nice day here yesterday too. Started off foggy but when that cleared there was some sun. Shame I was stuck in the bedroom working  At least it’s friday and it’s also pay day

Mosi has been full of beans this week - I wonder whether that’s the solensia working or whether I’m just imagining that. I’ve been watching him but it is hard to tell whether it is helping as he didn’t stop jumping up on things. But he seems perkier and this morning the 2 of them have been having a hilarious game of hide and seek with the sofa throw. Kito hasn’t quite got the rules - I keep telling him he’s meant to be quiet but he likes to shout out where he is. It’s funny because I’ve always read that cats vocalise for the purpose of communicating with humans but my boys most definitely vocalise to each other.

There has been no further progress on getting my wheelchair which is frustrating. Both my line manager and her manager are off today so nothing will happen now until next week. I am going to meet with the supplier and rep next Wednesday and had hoped to order it then but that won’t happen now. It goes something like this - we can’t order the chair until payment has been made (they want 50% paid up front but my employer is going to pay the full amount). We can’t pay until we get an invoice. They can’t send an invoice until we provide a purchase order number. We can’t get a PO number until they are added to our purchasing system. They can’t go on our system until they’ve returned a new vendor form.….. They have received that and told me on Monday that they had returned it. By post. God knows why they didn’t email that back. Of course I am the only person chasing this. The vendor isn’t chasing payment for goods supplied so they aren’t bothered, my manager has other things to deal with and probably doesn’t give it a passing thought. So I am chasing procurement team and the supplier to get things moving. After more than 14 months of waiting, my patience has worn thin and I want my chair. Now!! 

sorry, rant over!


----------



## Charity

Good morning all. Doesn't sound like good Friday does it so far.

@Mrs Funkin, I am keeping all fingers and paws crossed for you it isn't Covid. You shouldn't go to work if you feel at all unwell. Re the tatties, tell OH to put a reminder on his phone. 
@urbantigers, you must be absolutely fed up to the gunnels with your wheelchair situation so rant away. Had a laugh about Mosi and Kito's game and Kito not understanding the rules...ha ha!

Slept well last night as absolutely wore myself out digging the garden yesterday afternoon. More to do today.

We're up early as OH is being an early taxi service to son this morning to go somewhere, he's already gone out. That means I'm on dog walking duty. My Sainsburys shop is arriving at 9.45 ish. They have no cat food! That's two now we can't get what with Pets at Home as well. My tables are coming as well sometime. 

I keep forgetting its Friday, my days are all up the creek today.

Have a good day everyone xx


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Its Friday! And Im going out to Newcastle to meet my parents for a delayed birthday get together. We are going to an Indian restaurant and have a tasting menu which sounds amazing. I have got the day off to a good start with a breakfast of champions - leftover donner kebab! Yummy!

Had a quieter day yesterday, I did wake up with a dodgy tummy but thankfully it wore off by mid morning. So then I went out on my bike which was great - the weather was amazing. I did jobs on the afternoon so it felt like a productive day. Said kebab for tea and then I went on my bike again to offset the badness 

Have a great day all!


----------



## Cully

Good Morning, Friday again, where does the time go?
It didn't turn out to be a good choice to go shopping yesterday as I spent more time, in the rain, waiting for a bus than I did shopping.
There were a lot of buses displaying out of service notices. I know there's a strike by some companies but not here.

I was so good though and despite being tempted by tops, slippers, a gilet, PJ's etc I just bought a pair of socks for bed. Just as well as I spent far more than intended on Misty. Ooh I do miss the previous big purple rolling eyes emoji. This one isn't as good, like most of the new ones, sigh!

@Bertie'sMum ,I hope you've had a better night, I really feel for you with neuro pain, it's awful and you don't know what to do with yourself.
I'm really happy for you about your appointment and hope they can do something for you.

@Charity , 'the boys' might have been away doing girlie things but at least you got a few hours peace and quiet. Now that's got to be worth something.
Hope your tables turn up as expected. Any news on USB's?
I'll try draught seeking with cotton, thanks. I tried it with a fluffy feather but Misty thought it was a game, sigh!
Hope your shopping arrives with no subs. I didn't get Felix with Tesco delivery this week, nor at Asda when I went yesterday. It seems there's a national shortage of most pet food. Hope you get it somewhere else easily.

@GingerNinja ,glad you got your cat tree up at last. I'm sure it won't be long before all levels are thoroughly explored and favourite ones claimed 😽 .

@SbanR , did you manage to get all the food for HRH?

@ewelsh ,oh gosh that sounds like an expensive start to winter. I don't envy you. You're right though that everything happens at once.
Yea, one point for an OAP, 2 for a copper🤭. Nothing on my score sheet yet!
Hope the pampering was just what you needed and you feel gee'd up now.

@Ali71 ,wow that was an early start yesterday. Not for the faint hearted.
The Solensia certainly seems to be working doesn't it. Does he have them _every_ month?

@huckybuck ,how did the physio go, do you feel any benefit from it? I used to be sore for a couple of days then found the joints were much looser.
Hope OH had managed to finish the ceiling etc by the time you got home and you didn't have to clear up after him.

@Mrs Funkin, not the dreaded lurgy I hope, that's all you need.
Perhaps you can pursuade your colleague to go into ASDA with you. After all, you're doing her a favour with the lift home. Unless you're like me and prefer shopping alone so I'm not distracted.
Give Mr F a text nudge to remind him about the spuds. 

@urbantigers ,sorry to hear your wheelchair is causing you so much trouble and willing them to get it sorted asap if not sooner😡.

@BarneyBobCat , can't remember the last time I had kebab for breakfast, but do remember it was wonderful ☺.
Hope you have a lovely time at your belated day out and get to taste lots of gorgeous food. 

Not much happening today, just the usual, but I'd better make an effort at least.
Hope your day passes quickly if it's a meh! day, and stretches out if it's super smashing. xx😊


----------



## GingerNinja

Good morning.

I woke just after 6am after a broken night but I feel quite good for a change! I've managed to pull something in my neck/shoulder since getting ready though 

I'm off out with mum and aunt today. I've mentioned before how aunty is suffering with confusion etc but unfortunately it's got a lot worse, and quickly too. Mum's staying with her for a long weekend as my uncle, who normally keeps an eye on her is away with friends.

If I have time I'll pop to NEXT to see if they have the sofa fabric for me to see as the samples have still not turned up in the post!

Oh and I got up and had a look in my office first thing and Luna was in the bed at the top of the tree  it's only as tall as the window sill but she's too big to comfortably lay on top of her post which is why I got the new one. I went to get my phone but she jumped down when she realised I was about to take a photo .

Tesco delivery tonight, my goodness I can't keep within my budget now.... looks like wine will have to be scrapped!!

I must get on as they'll be here shortly, have a lovely day xxx


----------



## huckybuck

Morning all. 
Is it a good one? Hmm…

Me HB has got out of bed the wrong side this morning. We’ve had “there’s something wrong with the smart meter - it went up to 1.50 an hour” to “is someone plugged in to our electricity?” to “What’s wrong with Little H he’s got really vocal this morning and is running round like a lunatic” to moaning constantly through Sky news and it wasn’t even Kay Burley this morning, to “there’s two patches I’ve missed on the ceiling but the light is now going so can’t see where they are” and “I’ve forgotten to dry my roller” and “my pension has dropped again badly this morning”….

today is going to be fun NOT!

My plans are to KEEP OUT OF HIS WAY today lol. I need to get some salad stuff as we’ve got the neighbours coming tomorrow for dinner and all bringing something - any suggestions for salads or sides to go with lasagne?

Then I need to get back out in the garden and try to finish off my pots.

Physio was good yesterday - she worked on both shoulders and then did a deep tissue massage as well. I wonder if that was the reason I slept so well????

@Mrs Funkin I hope you are negative but you need to test for about 3 days unless you feel better. It doesn’t show up

@ewelsh I’d be livid about your boiler! How frustrating. Will you be able to claim on your house insurance? And maybe just maybe I’m going off the idea of a real log burner…well only old ones!

Little H’s physio was good. We’ve got some exercises to do and I have to give him massages! He had a bit of laser treatment too. I think he’s feeling a lot better from the steroids (hence him running round and growling at nothing this morning lol).

Hope everyone can have a good day!


----------



## huckybuck

@GingerNinja I spoke to Next yesterday about my fabric samples. They haven’t turned up either (2 weeks later) and I was told to re order them. They checked my local stores and none have them in stock (only Westfield). I don’t know what’s happened there. I was told they were on a 9 week delivery - ridiculous when the sofa takes 8 weeks!!! But she quickly backtracked from that.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Good Morning  

Although I was up at 5.30 only just got on here as Lily and I went back to bed for morning cuddles and we both dozed off again  Luckily nothing special to do today ! Shopping can wait until tomorrow so I can combine my supermarket visit with having my flu jab (GP is next door to Sainsburys). 

@Cully our Sainsburys has plenty of Felix at the moment but Sheba is almost non-existent and Lily's stock is running very low



huckybuck said:


> @Bertie'sMum awful when you have pain like that…could you try a pillow under you back or under your knees? I bought special ones and they helped me with my sciatica.


It's pain from a trapped nerve that affects my hand and arm - unfortunately I'm left handed and it's my left hand/arm that's in trouble. I do get sciatica occasionally but know how to treat that 



Mrs Funkin said:


> ETA: just done an LFT as have had a cough for a few days, feeling a bit snotty this morning


There is a nasty cold doing the rounds, so "hopefully" it's that rather than Covid MrsF.



Cully said:


> I'll try draught seeking with cotton, thanks. I tried it with a fluffy feather but Misty thought it was a game, sigh!


Have you tried draught seeking with a lit candle ? I find that works quite well !

Lily is now having a manic zoomie to tell me that she's made a "deposit" in her tray and I need to go and clear it away NOW 

I suppose I'd better go and get washed/dressed once I've done that ! Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Ali71

Good Morning 
Gosh I found it hard to get going this morning, even my tired was tired. I am sleeping much better thanks to a tweak to my HRT. I'm sure the 3am starts (with extra sleep or not) will have something to do with it! So no gym this morning, I went back to bed with a second cuppa and got ready slowly. I have therefore brought my kit in to work if I feel energised I will do some resistance training later.
@GingerNinja enjoy your day off with your family x
@Mrs Funkin hope it was negative, there are lots of "normal" coughs and colds going round as well at the moment.
@Cully yes the injections are monthly, Petplan have covered the cost. As Milo is over 7kgs we have to have 2 lots. I think it's about £120 😬 I have to pay 20% because of his age. It does seem to be working, I wouldn't continue with it if I felt it didn't help him due to the stress (me and him!) of a monthly vet journey. He's fine once he gets there because it's just a shot in the scruff and a weigh in. 
@Charity it is a PITA with cat food these days, I am lucky to have most shops within driving distance but its so annoying to get a delivery and they haven't got the main thing you wanted. Hope the tables are nice when they turn up 
@urbantigers fingers crossed you get your wheelchair sorted soon x
@huckybuck hope Mr HB's bad mood is short-lived, enjoy your gardening
@BarneyBobCat you've done tons of cycling this week 🚴‍♀️ enjoy your time in Newcastle

Looking forward to the weekend, have a good day everyone x


----------



## huckybuck

@Bertie'sMum oh I got confused lol!!! Would a pillow help under the arm? Have you tried Panadol night?


----------



## ewelsh

Good late morning

Got side tracked again, yesterday at the beauticians was wonderful, she put a heated bed blanket on for me, I struggled to stay awake, facial with neck and shoulder massage, bliss. Then got home to dress up like a yeti…

I might be winning with the boiler, I had to send a video of the boiler leak and noise which was very difficult as its so deep inside, but looks like they MIGHT replace and class as a factory fault, which is what I have been saying from the start….. but…. we would have to pay for removal and installation,,, I don’t think so! so I have read them MY rights which should put the wind up them. They did say bare with us… I said “ well could you hurry up that decision because I am cold “ 😂 

As for the wood burner, like all things they have a life span, ours is very old now, once they start leaking smoke back into the room that’s not good, so I am back on the case today and learning all about air pollution, eco design and all that bumf…. Why is nothing simple hey. I am also learning how to sweep my flues myself, humming Chim chim Cher-ee as my sweep can’t get to me till late November…. Yesterday I also spoke with a Norwegian wood burner company,,,, well that was fun, he couldn’t tell understand me and vice versa 😂 hey ho I will get there in the end..

@Mrs Funkin I hope you don’t have covid…. See masks are a must and should be brought back…. Xx 

@Bertie'sMum hope your pain is easing bless you ,xxxxx

@Charity hope your tables turn up and are right this time… can they go wrong with that description 🙄Fingers crossed xxx

@BarneyBobCat well done for all your chores yesterday, have fun later with parents… my husband loves Indian, not for me thanks NOR kebab 🤢 Ill stick with crisp sandwiches 😂

@GingerNinja so glad Luna loves her tree, its a lovely feeling when they approve isn’t it 😉

@huckybuck lovely LH is feeling the benefits, I have a funny feeling there is a dog/cat muscle massager but can’t remember the name, have a google. Hope your shoulder is easing up… As for grumpy Mr HB, stay out of his way…. And don’t be tempted to pop mushrooms in his lunch 😂


@Ali71 I have found a new exercise routine via instagram for over 50’s….I will try send you the link, I thought “ oh easy peasy“ but my goodness are my tummy muscles are aching today!!!!!! I will be able to iron on my tummy IF I keep it up 😂


@Cully re your trolley score - 2 for police 😂😂 don’t forget to run over young mum’s feet like they do to us with their pushchairs, you get 5 points for that 😉


Have a good day everyone xxxx


----------



## Bertie'sMum

huckybuck said:


> @Bertie'sMum oh I got confused lol!!! Would a pillow help under the arm? Have you tried Panadol night?


Funnily enough night time is my best time ! Once I get settled and breathe through the pain I soon drop off - but as soon as I get up it comes back. It's my radial nerve which runs from the shoulder, through the elbow and then ends at thumb/first two fingers area of my hand. It's known as Cubital Tunnel Syndrome as opposed to Carpel Tunnel Syndrome which involves the Ulna nerve - it's quite rare which is why it hadn't been picked up before now. I've been getting yearly flare ups for the last 8-10 years; if untreated the flare up can resolve itself within 3 -6 months. this current one started just before the August Bank Holiday.

I've tried every pain killer going - over the counter and prescription but nothing really helps. High strength co-codamol sometimes takes the edge off but the only thing that really helps is my heat pad - I sit watching TV with it wrapped around my hand and arm !!!

Hoping that the consultant has a long term "proper" plan when I see him on 25th.


----------



## Charity

My orchid arrived this morning. It will never look this good again....pray for it. 😏 For watering, they suggest putting an ice cube on the top once a week. Surely even I can't kill it doing that.


----------



## SbanR

It's very pretty @Charity and matches your wallpaper so well.
Live long and prosper beautiful orchid 😸


----------



## ewelsh

Isn’t she pretty, good luck pretty Orchid, your gonna need it 😂


----------



## huckybuck

Will be interesting to see if the ice cube thing works. It’s a lovely looking orchid!


----------



## Cully

Lovely Orchid. My friend who I cat sit for has loads of plants on her windowsill, from Xmas cactus to orchids, and they all thrive, despite neglect. 
Whereas in here they all die, or wish they could !
We think it's down to temperature. In here it's like a greenhouse, in hers an igloo.
Good luck pretty one. We'll be keeping a close eye on your welfare🧐.


----------



## Charity

Cully said:


> Lovely Orchid. My friend who I cat sit for has loads of plants on her windowsill, from Xmas cactus to orchids, and they all thrive, despite neglect.
> Whereas in here they all die, or wish they could !
> We think it's down to temperature. In here it's like a greenhouse, in hers an igloo.
> Good luck pretty one. We'll be keeping a close eye on your welfare🧐.


Yes, that's what I think is wrong here, its too hot. The last ones I had I did all they said but once the flowers drop, I rarely got any more. The only one i had success with was a very mini one a friend gave me which I managed to keep alive for about five years though I didn't get many flowers on it, just now and again it would bloom for me. Perhaps I'll have more luck now the heating won't be on so much this year.  It was good value for money as I got the pot with it as well.


----------



## Cully

@Charity , I had the opposite.
DS and his wife visited for the weekend and sent me a plant tub with flowers as a thank you for a lovely time.
They got it from Amazon who sent it direct to me, so they never actually saw it apart from the Amazon image. 
When I rang to say thanks, they realised I'd only received the planter, no flowers were included. The flowers in the picture were only for show, so I had to go and buy my own.
We _did_ laugh though and thought it so funny. Bless 'em .


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Phew, home! So my test was negative (I've been testing since Tuesday, all negative so far) - though my colleague thinks that LFTs don't pick up the particular variety of Covid that is going around currently. I feel okay, just a cough mainly. No temperature or anything. Thank you everyone for your good wishes. Oh and @ewelsh we are still in masks in the hospital and I always wear one in shops. I've not really seen anyone mask-less, I really am super careful. 

My colleague was only at work until 4pm (I didn't realise) so I managed to get to Asda on the way home to buy husband some beer and also Asda tomato soup (tinned) as apparently it's as nice as Heinz in the reviews. We shall see 

Now watching American Ninja Warrior. Nope. I've no idea why either


----------



## Charity

I've just been learning a breathing technique to help you with sleep and anxiety. You put your tongue on the roof of your mouth and keep it there throughout (don't ask me why), breathe out completely, then breathe in through your nose for 4 counts, hold for 7 then breathe out through your mouth for 8. Repeat three times. It should clear your mind which hopefully helps you relax enough to fall asleep. You can do it anytime of day, I shall be trying it tonight in bed. Watch this space.


----------



## huckybuck

@Charity I’ve heard similar using 4,5,6 (in for 4, hold 5, out for 6). You do it 3 or 4 times. 

I tend to focus on my breathing gently in and out but count each breath, backwards from 200.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Good Morning 
Although it's still dark outside so I can't tell if it's "good" or not yet 

Food shopping and then my flu jab this morning followed by laundry - I really do know how to have fun 



Mrs Funkin said:


> Phew, home! So my test was negative (I've been testing since Tuesday, all negative so far)


Glad to hear your test was negative MrsF - one less thing to have to worry about
Must admit I've been lax about mask wearing lately - except when I've had/have an appointment at the GP or hospital.



huckybuck said:


> @Charity I’ve heard similar using 4,5,6 (in for 4, hold 5, out for 6). You do it 3 or 4 times.
> 
> I tend to focus on my breathing gently in and out but count each breath, backwards from 200.


@Charity I use the count backwards method too - but from 500 ! Usually drop off around 250-300 I use the same method when I have an MRI or dental appointment as a calming measure.!

It must be turning colder as Lily hasn't asked to go out at all for a few days (she doesn't ask much anyway she seems quite content to stay at home)  I found her Da Bird yesterday (I'd forgotten where I'd hid it !) and we had a lovely play session - for a 10 year old overweight cat she can certainly move when she wants to  She's currently had breakfast, done her neighbourhood watch shift at the kitchen window and now gone back to bed - oh it's a hard life being a cat !

Have a brilliant day everyone


----------



## urbantigers

Morning. No idea what the weather is doing as I haven’t looked outside. Kito was a pain this morning although not too early so I just ignored him until I wanted to get up. I am at the GP surgery this morning for both covid and flu vaccinations. I thought the same person would give both but apparently not so I have covid at 9am and flu at 9.17 (very precise). I’ll have to hang around in between them. 

It was supposed to be my Delamere day and the forecast is for dry there, but I forgot to charge my large scooter battery. It’s been sat in the hallway all night, just not charging! So annoyed with myself about that. I have the smaller one fully charged but that’s not enough for Delamere. I’ll have to think of a new plan. I have plugged it in to charge and thought I’d use the other one to go to the surgery and come back for the bigger one, but it won’t charge in that time. Kicking myself. 

I found out yesterday, after a week of chasing the wheelchair supplier that they haven’t actually returned the data verification form they were sent ages ago. Until they do that, we can do nothing about the wheelchair. So annoying that it’s all been approved and then it all just stops and nothing happens for weeks.

I feel I do nothing but moan at the moment 

I hope everyone has a good Saturday whatever you’re doing. I’m going to try not to moan anymore today. Maybe a trip to a garden centre will cheer me up. I need to do my hellebore winter/early spring container.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Good morning, seems calm outside this morning. I woke at 2 something, then 4 something but got back to sleep both times. Woke at 5:55 and then dozed a bit longer. Just about to have a cuppa. Still no taste for coffee, so tea all the way.

As it’s Saturday it’s parkrun but I will cycle down instead of running. If I run today I know I won’t be able to run tomorrow and I need to start trying to get back to normal.

It’s my dressmaking course today, when we will finish our top and start the dress! Eek! Quiet night in tonight, with strictly for company.

Have a grand day everybody, do something fun if you can xx


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Great day out yesterday, sun was shining and we had an amazing lunch. So many dishes as part of a tasting menu - it was incredible value and meant we tried loads of things we hadn't ate before. Lunch was followed by quite a few drinks and we got the train home around 7pm. 

Quiet day today, I will be out on my bike soon to get over my hangover. Then a small lunch out at a local cafe. I have beef short ribs to cook slowly this afternoon for tea. 

Not sure what the weather is doing - its very grey but the sun is sort of shining making the sky look a strange shade of orange. Will it rain? Who knows!

Its CATURDAY! Have fun all!


----------



## Charity

Good morning.

@Bertie's Mum, good luck with your jab today, one thing less to worry about. I've started wearing my mask again now in shops etc as Covid numbers seem to be rising fast and this issue with stepson has given me a jolt I suppose.

@urbantigers, not good news about your wheelchair, couldn't you just go and bop someone on the head. Wonder why you have the flu and Covid jabs separately, seems a bit time wasting? Don't worry about moaning, I shall be doing it in a minute.

@Mrs Funkin, hope you're feeling better today. Have fun at dressmaking, looking forward to seeing your results.

@ewelsh, hope you're managing to keep warm. Just thought, could you not stay in your barn during the daytime and shower, is it warm there? Probably you haven't got the heating on though.

@BarneyBobCat, hope you had a nice day with your parents and your tum has settled down. (you beat me to it)

@huckybuck, has Mr HB got out of bed the right side this morning?

@Ali71, hope your get up and go hasn't gone again this morning and you have an easier day.

Well, I sort of slept like a log though woke a couple of times and went straight off again. I had a dream which went on and on. I rarely dream that I remember. Feel a big groggy this morning. Must have been all that breathing I did when I went to bed. 🤪 I've tried the counting back from 500 but my active mind always strays to something else.

Now the moany part, my tables were naff! One was broken and the quality was very poor so we're sending them back and I'm not buying any more online. I might pop along to some local shops this morning, if I can't find anything, i have a Plan D. The seller is trying to say it was done in transit and get me to accept a replacement for the broken one but it isn't, its just bad workmanship. He was super quick to reply the first time but now I'm insisting on my money back, haven't heard a word. We now have two large boxes sitting in our hallway waiting to be returned. 

OH's fretting this morning as he's supposed to be going out with stepson but they haven't made any arrangements so he doesn't know what he's doing. Ha ha!...now he knows how I feel when he does this to me and tells me at the last minute. 

As for the rest of the day, who knows. I shall be glad when we get back to normal again, whatever normal is. 

Have a nice day everyone, hope the sun shines on you xx


----------



## huckybuck

Morning all. Gorgeous morning here. 

Mr HB seems slightly brighter today though he is still moaning (a lot). Sadly he’s not playing golf today because he wants to do the lawns etc. 

We’ve got the neighbours coming tonight for dinner and but I suggested bringing a dish so it should be a bit easier than normal. I’ve only got to make some filled jacket potatoes (cheese, spring onions and bacon topped with sour cream and chives) and a green salad. 

Then it’s a bit of cleaning and table prep. 

Hopefully a change of scene will change Mr HBs mood later!!!

Have a good day everyone!


----------



## GingerNinja

Good morning.

I got back into bed after seeing to the cats and then dozed off for an hour so I'm running late!

My neck should was really bad yesterday but is much better this morning thank goodness.
We're out to the seaside today. I was going to say I didn't want to go but that would be selfish of me because I think my mum definitely finds it hard with my aunt. She wasn't too bad yesterday apart from wanting to give mum some money for lunch every 10 minutes. It's just very worrying how quickly she seems to have gotten worse. So I'm driving to them and we will go from there.

Hopefully I'll be back mid afternoon and can relax and catch up with your posts 

Have a good day xx


----------



## GingerNinja

@huckybuck NEXT had no samples at all and the new colours I wanted to see are not even in the book thingy that they have out by the sofas.


----------



## urbantigers

What a pain about the tables @Charity. I hate buying stuff like that online but sometimes it’s the only option. I like to see the quality before I buy.

I’m back from having my jabs - one in each arm. I had the covid one in my right arm and would have preferred it in the other given I’m right handed, as that’s the one most likely to come with side effects. Not that I’ve ever had any side effects with previous covid jabs - not even a sore arm (famous last words….). It was a bit chaotic and I’m not sure why I was given those specific appt times since there was just a queue and everyone had been told 9. Most were there for both, but a few for just flu. When it was my turn 3 people came out - 1 for both and 2 for flu only. I think I may have been sent with the wrong person as they did the flu jab and when I asked about the covid they said “oh you want that one as well do you” and sent me next door where I had the covid one. The first lady was a bit short with me - clearly I was taking too long to take my coat and cardigan off  The consulting room was tiny and so she asked whether I wanted to park the scooter in the entrance. She then asked me if I wanted to sit in the scooter or get off it - well with about 6 inches space to the side getting off wasn’t exactly an option!

Not sure what I’m going to do with the rest of the day now. Sort of waiting for scooter battery to charge knowing that it’s unlikely to be fully charged in time to go to Delamere, but unwilling to plan an alternative yet. I probably should cut my losses and go to Delamere tomorrow as the weather forecast is for sun tomorrow, but then I can’t have my Sunday lie in. Decisions decisions


----------



## Tigermoon

Good morning all,

Well yesterday was ... interesting. I was sitting on the bed when suddenly I began to feel pain in my thigh. This rapidly built until it was so bad I was actually screaming the place down. The cats were terrified and all ran away and hid. The GP was completely useless "ring back next week" was the response (remember the days when you could get an appointment within two days, often the same day!). I booked to see an osteopath privately, and was very lucky to get an appointment that evening. He was a lovely chap and said that all my joints where in good shape, but there was some significant tenseness in my muscles just above the knee. I had a rather pleasant massage and was given some exercises to do. I still need to try and see my GP in order to rule out any underlying issues going on there. The thigh is still very sore this morning.

This morning I discovered Frosty, whisker deep in the shortbread my mum had made for me! I expect that will play havoc on his digestion later


----------



## Charity

Tigermoon said:


> Good morning all,
> 
> Well yesterday was ... interesting. I was sitting on the bed when suddenly I began to feel pain in my thigh. This rapidly built until it was so bad I was actually screaming the place down. The cats were terrified and all ran away and hid. The GP was completely useless "ring back next week" was the response (remember the days when you could get an appointment within two days, often the same day!). I booked to see an osteopath privately, and was very lucky to get an appointment that evening. He was a lovely chap and said that all my joints where in good shape, but there was some significant tenseness in my muscles just above the knee. I had a rather pleasant massage and was given some exercises to do. I still need to try and see my GP in order to rule out any underlying issues going on there. The thigh is still very sore this morning.
> 
> This morning I discovered Frosty, whisker deep in the shortbread my mum had made for me! I expect that will play havoc on his digestion later


Poor you, that sounds awful. It's' a shame we keep remembering the good old days, how lucky we were then. Hope the massage helped and you get some sense from your GP ...eventually. 


@urbantigers, fingers crossed you don't get any soreness in either arm. I have both mine in the same arm and it was hellish for 24 hours.

It's pouring with rain here now so going out is delayed. We're trying to do up the tables parcel, why is putting stuff back once you've taken it out so difficult, it never all fits in like it did when you opened it. OH keeps telling me off because I can't put the tape on straight. 🧐


----------



## Cully

Happy Caturday. Got a swollen ankle this morning.after wrenching it trying to hang a curtain. I should know better than to climb anywhere, apart from into bed.

@Charity ,oh drat about your table. Someone's taking the p aren't they? You're well within your rights to ask for a full refund and they know it. I hope you find some nice tables locally.
I tried your getting to thleep method, and jutht got my tongue thtuck to the woof of my mouth.

@Bertie'sMum , hope your COVID jab goes ok.
Aw sounds like Lily loves her Da Bird. Maybe she will shift a pound or two with all that exercise 😊.

@BarneyBobCat ,glad you had a good time yesterday, sounds like it was well worth it.

@ewelsh , how are you managing to keep warm? You know what they say. If you want know the warmest spot, just find the cat.
Although if I followed that tip I'd be curled up on top of the cupboard in front of the window atm😽.
Hope you can get some heating sorted asap.

@Tigermoon ,oh heavens, poor you with your thigh. I must say that sounds very like the agonising pain I get in my thighs, usually when I'm just on my bed doing nothing. So no idea what brings it on. I'm hoping to get some answers when I see the physio, but that's not until mid November.
Hope it was a one off as it's so very painful. xx


I meant to go shopping today at Tesco but not sure if I can walk that far. I'll see how my ankle feels later.
Meanwhile I've got washing on the go and my bed to strip. Oh joy!
Have a fun day catchatters







xx


----------



## ewelsh

Morning all

Sorry Im’ late, I got side tracked raking leaves again, damn leaves, this will be my life now for the next few months, I wish I could leave them but I can’t, the dogs bring them in on their paws, plus I would end up with weeds which would mean weed killer which I wont use,,,, {sigh} hey ho gets me moving and keeps me warm 😂










I will be out there again later, all ready for more tomorrow, I sometimes wish I could just shake the trees and they all fall off in one go 😂


Boiler saga update, looks like Worcester boiler company are paying me a visit next week…. Talk about dragging it out 🙄 On a brighter note, last night I message 8 Chimney sweeps, my begging paid off as one felt sorry for me and he will try repair the snug stove and sweep it next Wednesday, so fingers crossed I can at least light that fire until we get a new stove some time in December, so only a few more days of cold…
@Charity do you know I hadn’t thought of the barn 😂 yes it has heating on and hot water, but no way could I stay there in the day without the girls, good ness knows what they would get up to and NO WAY would I take them all over there…

Shame about your tables…. Just rant about your on line consumer rights that should shift the company… so annoying when that happens xx
As for this counting… if I did that I would be wide awake focusing on the numbers 😂 if I struggle to sleep, I keep my eyes open in the dark and fight not to shut them, then suddenly I am fast asleep, its as if the brain forces me to sleep.

@Mrs Funkin I know you have been really good with the masks, its everyone else, I don’t know why everyone stopped, I haven’t. I hope you feel better soon. Good luck with your dress making today, exciting moving on to dresses. Xx

@urbantigers that’s a shame about your batteries, can you buy a second so one is always charging. Have a good day whatever you end up doing x


@Tigermoon how awful, goodness me you are having a run of it lately, keep moving today as gently as you can. Frosty is making himself at home then 😂 

@BarneyBobCat glad yesterday was fun.


@Cully now why are you climbing up to do curtains? keep your ankle elevated today, remember ICE = ice, compression, elevation xxx


Sorry if I missed anyone out… have a good day everyone xxxx


----------



## Charity

Cully said:


> Happy Caturday. Got a swollen ankle this morning.after wrenching it trying to hang a curtain. I should know better than to climb anywhere, apart from into bed.
> 
> @Charity ,oh drat about your table. Someone's taking the p aren't they? You're well within your rights to ask for a full refund and they know it. I hope you find some nice tables locally.
> I tried your getting to thleep method, and jutht got my tongue thtuck to the woof of my mouth.
> 
> @Bertie'sMum , hope your COVID jab goes ok.
> Aw sounds like Lily loves her Da Bird. Maybe she will shift a pound or two with all that exercise 😊.
> 
> @BarneyBobCat ,glad you had a good time yesterday, sounds like it was well worth it.
> 
> @ewelsh , how are you managing to keep warm? You know what they say. If you want know the warmest spot, just find the cat.
> Although if I followed that tip I'd be curled up on top of the cupboard in front of the window atm😽.
> Hope you can get some heating sorted asap.
> 
> @Tigermoon ,oh heavens, poor you with your thigh. I must say that sounds very like the agonising pain I get in my thighs, usually when I'm just on my bed doing nothing. So no idea what brings it on. I'm hoping to get some answers when I see the physio, but that's not until mid November.
> Hope it was a one off as it's so very painful. xx
> 
> 
> I meant to go shopping today at Tesco but not sure if I can walk that far. I'll see how my ankle feels later.
> Meanwhile I've got washing on the go and my bed to strip. Oh joy!
> Have a fun day catchatters
> View attachment 578513
> xx


@Cully, thought I should rectify why I've put a laughing smiley on your last message, because you make me laugh so with your quick wit, not because you have hurt your ankle. Hope that feels better soon, stop climbing on things, you're not a monkey!


----------



## ewelsh

Agreed @Charity @Cully is so witty I love it 😂


----------



## Mrs Funkin

@Tigermoon exactly where is the thigh pain? Can you pinpoint it? Is it warm/red/swollen? Any pitting oedema? Is it just one leg? Do you have lower radiating back pain? is your breathing okay? Have you got a low grade fever?

If you do have any of these please do get seen in A&E today. I know, you probably think I’m a drama Queen but just checking  Hope you’re okay.


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Just been out on my bike - its very windy today. Not a day for no heating @ewelsh


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Uh oh, Ive got a very sore throat


----------



## Tigermoon

Mrs Funkin said:


> exactly where is the thigh pain? Can you pinpoint it? Is it warm/red/swollen? Any pitting oedema? Is it just one leg? Do you have lower radiating back pain? is your breathing okay? Have you got a low grade fever?


It's from the hip and groin down the front of the thigh and round the knee, the worst pain being directly above the knee. Nothing to indicate DVT at all, and I had no back pain either. No fever, but I'd struggle to know if I was more breathless than normal to be honest.
I've had similar severe pain in my thigh once before, about 6 weeks ago I think. However I can't remember if it is the same leg or not, all I know is it didn't last as long. I've had occasional burning pains in my legs for longer than I care to remember. A friend suggested I saw a doctor as it sounded like peripheral neuropathy which she suffers from herself, but along came covid and I've never done anything about it. Maybe these severe attacks are the kick up the backside I need to get checked.

@ewelsh but brushing leaves off your pet's backsides is all part of the fun of autumn 🤣
I hope your chimney sweep is able to sort ot your stove for you and the boiler people pick up the pace a bit!

@Charity what an absolute bummer about your tables. I hope you get a swift resolution from the company.

@Mrs Funkin I still wear my mask too. I've just heard my sister and brother-in-law have tested positive today. They've been feeling rough for a few days, completely different symptoms from each other. That makes them the third group of people I know who have got covid in the last four weeks, and all from different parts of the country!

@Cully oops!! I've taken to asking some kindly tall person to hang my curtains for me, usually my nephew. I'm just too short for such activities!! I hope your poor ankle goes down and you make a swift recovery!


----------



## Tigermoon

BarneyBobCat said:


> Uh oh, Ive got a very sore throat


What just like that?? 😱 Oh dearie me. Hopefully it'll pass and be nothing 🤞


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Tigermoon said:


> What just like that?? 😱 Oh dearie me. Hopefully it'll pass and be nothing 🤞


Yep, came on late morning. I have started to get quite congested and feeling like I have a head-cold. This might be from me galavanting round Newcastle yesterday


----------



## Tigermoon

BarneyBobCat said:


> Yep, came on late morning. I have started to get quite congested and feeling like I have a head-cold. This might be from me galavanting round Newcastle yesterday


What a bummer. Give it a couple of days before testing yourself, but I hope you are feeling better soon 🤗


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> @Cully, thought I should rectify why I've put a laughing smiley on your last message, because you make me laugh so with your quick wit, not because you have hurt your ankle. Hope that feels better soon, stop climbing on things, you're not a monkey!


Aw bless you, I certainly wouldn't take any offence. Most of the emojis are awful anyway and don't express what you mean to say. Bring back the old ones please.
I'm always choosing an improper one, but do you know you can easily change your choice if you've made a mistake? Just tap on the emoji bar and choose another. Works for me if I've dropped a clanger.
Hope you've had a nice peaceful day. Enjoy it, S'son will be off soon and you'll have OH all to yourself. How lovely ☺ .


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Had my flu jab this morning now I've got a sore right arm (flu ab) to match my painful left arm (nerve damage)  Now where did I put that hot water bottle ?

(I've never had a painful arm from any of my 5 Covid jabs only from the flu ones )


----------



## urbantigers

Bertie'sMum said:


> Had my flu jab this morning now I've got a sore right arm (flu ab) to match my painful left arm (nerve damage)  Now where did I put that hot water bottle ?
> 
> (I've never had a painful arm from any of my 5 Covid jabs only from the flu ones )


----------



## urbantigers

Oh dear @BarneyBobCat hope that passes and isn’t anything sinister.

sorry you have a sore arm @Bertie'sMum. Last thing you need. I am not, so far, suffering any ill effects from being double jabbed. I never have any side effects from the flu jab - I think once I had a slightly sore arm but only once - or anything else really. Meds, infusions, whatever - I tend to sail through without any adverse effects. But there’s a first time for everything, right? 

I settled down with a drink this morning only to then find the people who come and set up an exercise class on the tennis courts had turned up (they shouldn’t be there, no vehicles allowed but due to the state of disrepair and lack of fencing, they are able to drive in with a van). I decided that instead of letting myself get wound up over it, I would just go out. I went to the retail park and enjoyed browsing around the range and a couple of other places. Then got back to my car and found this plonker parked next to me 










I’m the blue car btw 

I couldn’t get to the driver’s door and after hovering around, and fuming, for about 15 minutes a man who worked at one of the shops (had his uniform on) offered to move my car for me to another bay. I agreed and thanked him, although I’m always nervous about that sort of thing as my insurance would not cover him in the event of an accident, not to mention my hesitancy in handing over my car keys to a complete stranger. But I had no idea how long the other car had been though so could have been waiting for ages for it to move. As it happened, a woman and 2 kids came out to the other car and when I pointed out what she had done and that I had been unable to get into my car, she just said oh sorry I didn’t know. she didn’t know that you’re meant to park inside the actual parking bay??  I’m pretty sure that wasn’t her blue badge either (I couldn’t see it clearly but earlier when I was looking I thought I caught a glimpse of the date of birth which didn’t match her).

Please let the rest of the day be calm and peaceful!


----------



## Tigermoon

@urbantigers using her Mum or Dad's probably. I've seen that on more than one occasion (both the p*** poor parking and the misuse of the badge)


----------



## Cully

urbantigers said:


> Oh dear @BarneyBobCat hope that passes and isn’t anything sinister.
> 
> sorry you have a sore arm @Bertie'sMum. Last thing you need. I am not, so far, suffering any ill effects from being double jabbed. I never have any side effects from the flu jab - I think once I had a slightly sore arm but only once - or anything else really. Meds, infusions, whatever - I tend to sail through without any adverse effects. But there’s a first time for everything, right?
> 
> I settled down with a drink this morning only to then find the people who come and set up an exercise class on the tennis courts had turned up (they shouldn’t be there, no vehicles allowed but due to the state of disrepair and lack of fencing, they are able to drive in with a van). I decided that instead of letting myself get wound up over it, I would just go out. I went to the retail park and enjoyed browsing around the range and a couple of other places. Then got back to my car and found this plonker parked next to me
> 
> View attachment 578544
> 
> 
> I’m the blue car btw
> 
> I couldn’t get to the driver’s door and after hovering around, and fuming, for about 15 minutes a man who worked at one of the shops (had his uniform on) offered to move my car for me to another bay. I agreed and thanked him, although I’m always nervous about that sort of thing as my insurance would not cover him in the event of an accident, not to mention my hesitancy in handing over my car keys to a complete stranger. But I had no idea how long the other car had been though so could have been waiting for ages for it to move. As it happened, a woman and 2 kids came out to the other car and when I pointed out what she had done and that I had been unable to get into my car, she just said oh sorry I didn’t know. she didn’t know that you’re meant to park inside the actual parking bay??  I’m pretty sure that wasn’t her blue badge either (I couldn’t see it clearly but earlier when I was looking I thought I caught a glimpse of the date of birth which didn’t match her).
> 
> Please let the rest of the day be calm and peaceful!


You could have asked the guy at the shop to put a message out over the tannoy to ask to owner to move it.
They really should penalise disrespectful drivers like that. Three strikes and they're banned from the car park.


----------



## GingerNinja

@Tigermoon poor you and your painful leg  I hope that it is a bit better this evening.

@urbantigers what a complete numpty that woman is! It really annoys me when people park inconsiderably. I once had a van park next me and they kindly left a whole 2 inches between their van and my car 

@Cully and @Bertie'sMum I hope that you are both feeling better/less achy this evening xx

I've been to Sheringham today, it was very windy but lots of people out and about because of the beautiful sunshine. A bit chilly for my aunt so we went into Holt and had a look round a few shops and a late lunch. I've never been before and would like to go back to have bit more of a mooch around without having to worry about other people walking to far (normally just have to worry about my own feet!) It is a really pretty town


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Report that parking to your local council @urbantigers - that is an absolute disgrace!


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Or if you are worried to do so - let me know which area you live in and I will do it as a person passing through and noticed how bad it was


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I hope your leg is feeling better @Tigermoon - sorry for the questions, I was just worrying for you. 

@urbantigers what a nice helpful person. I've left a note on a car before saying, "Leave me a tin opener to get out next time"  

Hope everyone else is feeling okay, lots of folk under the weather for one reason and another. 

In other news (and yes the capital letters are deliberate) I'VE FINISHED MY TOP! I am stupidly pleased  When I've pressed it tomorrow, I shall post a photo. I'm quite slow though, so didn't move onto the dress yet. That's okay though. We can't all be speedy - and mine was actually finished, hems and everything, whereas some folk said they would hem the bottom and the sleeves at home. I'll never be any good at sewing but I am very happy with how it's turned out. The teacher complimented me on my contrast bias binding too. I so rarely get praise for things I do, that it made me smile


----------



## huckybuck

@BarneyBobCat when I had C it started as a sore throat out of no where then full blown cold. Took 3 days before it showed positve though. I hope its not the case for you and you are feeling better tomorrow!!!

@urbantigers that’s absolutely awful. I would have to report them!!!

@Mrs Funkin can’t wait to see your top!!!

I think I will be slightly late checking in tomorrow - today!!!! And have a sore head…


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Good morning, I've been lying in bed awake for an hour, so I've given up and got up and made myself a cuppa. Funnily enough it's still dark and sounds pretty windy out here. 

What's in store for today? Well hopefully a run this morning, my route will depend upon the wind! I've got a small pile of ironing to do, nothing too onerous - and of course including my top  We have been invited to friends for tea tonight which is nice, I do like it when I don't have to cook. 

Hope you're not feeling poorly this morning @BarneyBobCat nor @huckybuck - for different reasons, obviously. Hehe. I hope that your dinner party was a great success HB, including your giant loaf. 

I'm sitting googling 11 in 1 Instant Pots including air fryer. I'm feeling left out in the air fryer trend. 

Hope you all have a lovely Sunday, human and feline (and woofers!).


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Well my throat is still like razor blades, my nose is blocked and I've been coughing for the last half hour. I'll do a test in a bit.

Lazy day ahead then, will watch some films and hopefully out on my bike later today.


----------



## Charity

Good morning on a lovely sunny but cold day.

@BarneyBobCat, hope its just a nasty cold you've got, hard to know what we've got nowadays. Keep taking the tablets and get well soon

@Mrs Funkin, enjoy your tea tonight, its such a treat not having to cook agreed

@huckybuck, hope you had a good time being the hostess with the mostess 

@urbantigers, people are so inconsiderate today. So much diabolical parking and driving. 

I had a very disturbed night, my sinuses were giving me hell, so I got up at 4.00 and made a cup of tea. Went back to bed and fell asleep until 7.30! Wish I could have stayed there.

Late yesterday afternoon, OH announced stepson would be coming round for dinner. I hadn't had a good day and was hoping for a quiet evening but ended up slaving over a hot stove and washing up for most of it. 😏 

Managed to offload the faulty tables at the Post Office in the morning so now they'll have to give me my money back. Decided I'm going to stick with the ones we've got for the present time, can't be doing with any more aggro.

Today, its brunch with stepson this morning and then he's catching the coach to the airport. I think both he and OH have enjoyed the week and he's met up with old friends. Mind you, who wouldn't want to go back to Norway rather than stay in this country as it is. 🤔

Rest of the day.....resting I hope.

Have a funday Sunday those who can xx


----------



## Ali71

Good Morning
Its a beautiful bright day here, although a bit on the brrrrreezy side. Currently nursing a bit of a headache, possibly due to Milo being a pain at 2.15. I do feel slightly "cold-y" though. I hope your test is negative @BarneyBobCat, there certainly are a lot of bugs going about at the moment.

I'm hoping my headache moves on so I can muster the gumption to go out, I'll do a test too just to make sure.
@Charity sorry to hear about your tables, always frustrating but stick to your guns. I usually pay for anything with Paypal if I can so you have their backing if things go awry. At least you've managed to get them out of the hallway. Enjoy your last gathering with your stepson and then have a well-deserved rest.. OH can make dinner for you tonight  

@Mrs Funkin have a great run, and enjoy your dinner out, will be a nice treat. Congratulations on your sewing win!x
@huckybuck hope the dinner party was a resounding success and you aren't feeling fragile
@GingerNinja Holt is gorgeous isn't it? Apparently the Christmas lights there are really pretty, and you can do a special Christmas train trip on the North Norfolk Railway to take them in and do a visit. Maybe worth a look? 
@urbantigers that is just so out of order, @Cully is right there should be some sort of penalty for parking inappropriately in a disabled bay. 
@Tigermoon hope your leg has settled down ok 
@Bertie'sMum has your arm pain gone? My mum had hers yesterday and had a headache with it.

Enjoy your Sunday everyone x


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Good Morning  

Sunny but chilly this morning and rain forecast for later this afternoon so will try to get laundry out on the line early. Both arms still painful but I did manage to sleep until 4am when I had to get up for tea and a couple of painkillers.

Today I intend to visit the garden centre for a couple of bags of top soil - been meaning to go all week as I must get them before my gardener comes on Tuesday. If I visit the one near my sister I can combine it with a quick visit to her as well 



huckybuck said:


> We’ve got the neighbours coming tonight for dinner


Hope your dinner party goes well - those jacket potatoes sound very tasty.



GingerNinja said:


> just very worrying how quickly she seems to have gotten worse.


Dementia is a crock  Been there, done that etc with my Mum, feel free to pm me if I can offer any advice/support.



Cully said:


> Got a swollen ankle this morning.after wrenching it trying to hang a curtain. I should know better than to climb anywhere, apart from into bed.


How's your ankle this morning ? Has the swelling gone down ?



ewelsh said:


> I will be out there again later, all ready for more tomorrow, I sometimes wish I could just shake the trees and they all fall off in one go


That's just how I feel about my beech hedge and the Acer in my front garden ! I have got a leaf blower which helps but still have to gather them all up !



urbantigers said:


> Then got back to my car and found this plonker parked next to me


When Mum had a blue badge (for my car, she didn't drive) I frequently left rude notes on cars parked inappropriately and always let the parking management know about infringements.



Mrs Funkin said:


> In other news (and yes the capital letters are deliberate) I'VE FINISHED MY TOP! I


Looking forward to seeing the finished article 



BarneyBobCat said:


> Well my throat is still like razor blades, my nose is blocked and I've been coughing for the last half hour. I'll do a test in a bit.


That's how my last cold started - hope your test is negative.

Better get my skates on or nothing is going get done today ! Have a good one everyone


----------



## GingerNinja

Good morning everyone.

My feet/ankles are fine! Blimming amazing considering the slow walking and standing yesterday (it hurts me more to stand than to walk) but they are better than they usually are in the morning so I'm more than happy 😊

I bet that Holt is amazing with Christmas lights @Ali71 and I would love to see it but I expect that it would be heaving with people! It was very busy yesterday but we had such a nice time.

I'm glad that you have got rid of the tables @Charity but how frustrating that they were of such poor quality. Would it be worth speaking to your cabinet maker when he comes to do your cupboard? He may well be able to make you something just right for you 

Thank you @Bertie'sMum . It's very frustrating with the Drs because she is not diagnosed with anything yet. She's not even 70 yet.

I hope you feel better soon @BarneyBobCat 

Can't wait to see your top @Mrs Funkin I tend to stick to mainly square things with my sewing 

I'm planning to have a relaxing day with just a few jobs/soup making but who knows now I having working feet 😂

Have a lovely Sunday x


----------



## GingerNinja

I forgot to tell you about my dream....

Sean Bean was calling my eldest niece to ask her about some DIY that he was doing and she wouldn't talk to him, so I took the call and was being all flirty with him 

Where did that come from?!!


----------



## ewelsh

Morning

Well I had a night last night, I have my bedtime routine which all went a little wrong shall we say. I floss then brush then tongue scrap, well last night I used my new floss, eco ones to avoid using plastic… well it got stuck and broke off between the back teeth…not the easiest place, could I get it out…NO.. 35 mins later after trying everything including tweezers I got it out thanks to my electric tooth brush 😂 wont be using them again! Also don’t need to brush my teeth for a month… then quickly put my PJ bottoms on in a rush because I was so flipping cold, but I put two legs into one leg of the PJ’s and fell over 😂 like a sack of spuds, hurt my hip, then The Kray twins were barking as they heard the bump, so I hobbled down to calm them and hobbled back to bed now really cold, Libby was in the bed on my side and she would not budge, great, well she purred all night around my head trying to suffocate me, I was fidgety anyway because of my hip so not the best sleep.
I’m too achy to rake today and too tired, so I will just potter today and watch my lawns turn yellow! 🙄 


@huckybuck hope your evening was a success and fun
@BarneyBobCat oh dear, I hope you haven’t got the big C, you might have to have another week off work….😉
@Mrs Funkin oh well done on your top, can’t wait to see it x
@urbantigers that capris outrageous and so thoughtless, I would report her too.
@Charity enjoy your brunch today, soon all will be back to normal xx don’t you just hate spur of the moment cooking for guests, totally throws me off, my husband is a nightmare for doing that.
@Ali71 hope your headache clears fast xxxx snuggle down for today and catch up with some sleep and your lovely cross stitch x
@Bertie'sMum that aching arm is horrible, I had it after my flu jab, only lasted 2 days xx
@Tigermoon hows your leg today? 



Have a good Sunday everyone xxx


----------



## ewelsh

@GingerNinja Sean Bean…. Do tell… 😃


----------



## Mrs Funkin

GingerNinja said:


> I forgot to tell you about my dream....
> 
> Sean Bean was calling my eldest niece to ask her about some DIY that he was doing and she wouldn't talk to him, so I took the call and was being all flirty with him
> 
> Where did that come from?!!


Did you watch the latest thing he was in? Marriage it was called. Most odd.


----------



## ewelsh

@Mrs Funkin I watch that drama Marriage, I enjoyed it @Charity you were not so keen were you?


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Well my test is saying negative so looks like I have to go to work tomorrow  In all honesty other than a sore throat and being a bit snotty Im ok.

We didnt bother with Marriage after all the bad reviews


----------



## huckybuck

Morning all. Eughhhhhh
I’m not too fragile but slept so badly I feel like I didn’t sleep at all lol! My eyes are so red I look like I’ve been crying all night!

Dinner was good fun although I’m not as good at hosting as I am socialising lol! The cats were brilliant though - after the initial panic that the house was being invaded they all made an appearance and inspected everyone!!!

I did have to physically move Gwace when we sat down for dinner as she thought it was perfectly ok to take what she fancied off everyone’s plate and then during desert Little H lay on the table with his head on someone’s bowl. Luckily no one seemed too bothered by it or if they did they kept their feelings to themselves.

Huck reminded me to do his inhaler when I forgot (which everyone thought was amazing) but then he told everyone to F*** off at midnight as he wanted to go to bed!

Hols just popped her head in, put on a show to do her tricks looking pretty and everyone thought she was lovely lol!

Today is a FA day. I am soooooo tired. Thankfully I’ve got a few leftovers so it’s PJs all day in front of the telly and I might even have a snooze!

Glad your test is still neg BBC.

Gave a quiet day everyone, keep the noise down!


----------



## ewelsh

Anyone remember the series Sharp?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

ewelsh said:


> @Mrs Funkin I watch that drama Marriage, I enjoyed it @Charity you were not so keen were you?


I generally like a film/telly thing about nothing (and by that I mean something that just ticks along, gently!)…but I kept waiting for something to happen and it didn’t.


----------



## ewelsh

Glad your ok @BarneyBobCat 

@Mrs Funkin thats what @Charity said, but I thought they were a very normal couple ( says a lot doesn‘t it ) I fLund the swearing a bit unnecessary though.


I’ve just watched a good series on Netflix called The watcher…. Worth a watch but not if your nervous about being at home alone.


----------



## GingerNinja

I watched (well it was on and I was in the room) 2 episodes of Marriage but didn't bother with any more.
Im with @Mrs Funkin on this one, I normally like anything that SB and Nicola whatsherface is in but it wasn't my cup of tea. The drama where he was in prison was fantastic though.

@ewelsh I have no idea why I dreamt of him but I woke up after the phone call so no idea if I tempted him to meet up


----------



## Cully

Happy Sunday. A busy morning for me. I was throwing things into my slow cooker at 7 am, hoping it will produce a beef stew later. Smells good 😊.
My ankle is still sore, but bruised rather than swollen. I realised when I tried to get out of bed this morning that I must have used the opposite side to brace myself as knee feels like I twisted it and hip is painful. That'll teach me. No it wont.
I did a load of washing and had to hang all the T shirts up in my window to dry. Don't you just hate it when the dryer just shrinks them?😡

@Mrs Funkin , ooh are you thinking of joining the air frying brigade? I've noticed quite a difference in my leccy usage in the few weeks I've had mine. I haven't used my oven at all.
Well done with your sewing class. I'm sure you're much better than you think. Have you ever watched the TV sewing programs like Sewing Bea?
Hope you have a lovely time having tea with your friends later. 🍰🍷xx.

@huckybuck ,thanks for the hilarious description of your dinner party 'a la feline'. It sounds like something out of a TV farce what with Little H lying in the bowl and Gwacies idea of self service.
I imagine choosing dinner guests must take careful consideration








...................

@BarneyBobCat ,oh dear, I do hope it's just a nasty cold you've got. There's a lot around.
Paracetamol, snuggle in a cosy blanket and plenty of (non alcoholic) drinks. And honey for that sore throat.
Hope you feel better by tomorrow xx.

@Bertie'sMum ,I hope you find something nice at the garden centre and you manage to visit your sister. It's lovely that she's so close you can do that.

@Ali71 ,hope your headache is gone now so you can get out and get some fresh air to blow the cobwebs away and feel better x




@Charity , any chance you could smuggle yourself into S'sons backpack. I'm sure a bit of bracing Norwegian air would be a nice change💨❄ 😉.
Glad you managed to get rid of those tables. Bad enuf manoeuvring around parcels you want, let alone those you want gone asap.
You'll feel better once you've got your money back.

I've just been to the laundry to empty the tumble dryer and fold it all up. Half way through I realised it wasn't mine. Still finished folding it though. Just hope my unintended good deed is passed on.
Make the most of the rest of your day and do at least one thing that makes you happy.


----------



## oliviarussian

GingerNinja said:


> I forgot to tell you about my dream....
> 
> Sean Bean was calling my eldest niece to ask her about some DIY that he was doing and she wouldn't talk to him, so I took the call and was being all flirty with him
> 
> Where did that come from?!!


I’m currently having a little love affair with a gorgeous ginger lad called Sam, ring any bells?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

So here’s my top  It’s not perfect but honestly I’m so pleased. I don’t think anyone would inspect it too close up and realise that the bust dart isn’t exactly sitting right on me (though to be fair it might be me rather than the top!).










The pink bias binding that my teacher liked. Not exactly right but I’ve never done it before. 










Ta daaaaaa! I think it looks quite nice. 










French seams and a double rolled hem


----------



## Charity

Ah so, @GingerNinja, you have a secret desire for Sean Bean . Also, I did think about asking the cabinet maker to make some tables but it would cost the earth so that's out.

@ewelsh, don't talk to me about Sharp, its never off in our house, OH loves it and he's watched every series about 28 times. 😏 Mind you, he was a catch in those days (SB I mean, not OH..I'll rephrase that, SB I mean, as well as OH . As for Marriage, I gave it up after two episodes, it was pretty boring and I didn't like Nicola's constant use of the F word though I realise that's just a normal word today. 

What a night you've had, honestly, I don't think you should be left alone, you're a danger to yourself. 😬 Mind you, I've done the two legs in the PJs. 

@Cully, hope your sore foot gets better soon, have you got the Arnica out for the bruising?

@huckybuck, I wish I'd been at your dinner table 😲

@Mrs Funkin, well done, great job, that looks lovely and what a pretty material 👍

I've had my lovely late breakfast and very nice it was too. Stepson has now gone on his merry way so normal service resumes, R&R this afternoon.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I also wish I’d been at @huckybuck ‘s dinner table _invites self round and sits waiting for cats to put their heads in her plate_


----------



## GingerNinja

oliviarussian said:


> I’m currently having a little love affair with a gorgeous ginger lad called Sam, ring any bells?


Ooh I am so jealous! I just love him 
Beware I sent him a couple of Slarti's stinkies but I think G has banished them to the garden!

Please give Sam a kiss from aunty Hazel 😚


----------



## GingerNinja

I love your top @Mrs Funkin ! Well done, you are so clever


----------



## oliviarussian

GingerNinja said:


> Ooh I am so jealous! I just love him
> Beware I sent him a couple of Slarti's stinkies but I think G has banished them to the garden!
> 
> Please give Sam a kiss from aunty Hazel 😚


Will do… you know I love a ginger at the best of times but he has totally stolen my heart, such an adorable lad!


----------



## huckybuck

Oh Mrs F - the top is fabulous!!! It looks like a Liberty print. I am so impressed as I’d love to make my own clothes. They would all be vintage patterns lol!!! One problem - I HATE sewing 😂


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Definitely NOT clever @GingerNinja I am so (sew?!) challenged in the sewing department. Trying to follow the instructions and make my head understand what and why was quite the challenge. Aways good to do something new though, eh?

Thanks @Charity and @huckybuck I really love the fabric. It's a very cheap cotton (only £6 a metre), I didn't want to spend a load when I had no idea how it would turn out.


----------



## ewelsh

Oh I love your top @Mrs Funkin I too love Liberty prints, so pretty. Clever you! Xx


----------



## Cully

@Mrs Funkin ,it's very pretty and lovely fabric, such pretty colours too.
Bias binding can be awkward to get straight and without wrinkles so you've done a splendid job. Far better than I can.
Well done you. I hope it's given you the confidence to attempt more creations 😊 .


----------



## huckybuck

Thanks @ewelsh 
I am hooked on the Watcher 😂
I spent the first episode reading up on what was true and what wasn’t!!! 
I am bingeing it today. Mind you I needed something after Bad Sisters. I have the last episode to watch in peace tonight (been saving it) but would have been bereft once it finished!


----------



## Jaf

If I ever get rich I'm employing a cleaner. First thing they can do is change the bedding! I'm knackered. Plus Sausage is not happy with me.


----------



## SbanR

Jaf said:


> If I ever get rich I'm employing a cleaner. First thing they can do is change the bedding! I'm knackered. Plus Sausage is not happy with me.


Oh dear. What have you done to poor Sausage?
Best apologise quick with some yummy treats


----------



## Jaf

SbanR said:


> Oh dear. What have you done to poor Sausage?
> Best apologise quick with some yummy treats


Ah she wasn't cross for long. She came back in and is happily asleep on the bed again. Good job it was her rather than Lori as she has to inspect everything and it takes sooo much longer!


----------



## ewelsh

@huckybuck If you like The watcher you will like “YOU“ again its on on Netflix 3 seasons, that’s 30 episodes 😉 

Also have you ever seen Netflix Homeland I was addicted to it back in 2019 this has 8 seasons 81 episode, this is right up your street I think.

That will keep you busy for a while 😂


----------



## huckybuck

I’ve done You!!! I loved it. Is it weird to say I really like Joe 😂 totally get where he’s coming from 🤣. I’m hoping there’s a series 4 round the corner. 

I haven’t tried Homeland so will give that a go when I’ve finished the Watcher. Just googled - John the “inspector” was based on a true story that happened in the same town…I know they aren’t really linked but….

Did you watch Ratched???

Oh and there’s a new series of the Handmaids Tale starting in a week on Ch 4 hurrah!!!

I just love how they are all filmed - the houses, the scenery, the warped perfection lol!!


----------



## ewelsh

Not watched Ratched I will have a look. X

I too loved Joe in YOU and willed him along the way😂 I have read season 4 is a go but when it is out I don’t know. Hope he is ok without his toes😂

Homeland is so addictive, if you don’t fall in love with Brody or Quinn there’s something wrong with you. I know you will love it.

Is it just me but do you ever get so gripped with a series you actually believe they are real, I still find myself wondering what the characters are up to now.. lol


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Good morning, it’s absolutely tipping down! I can here rain pouring out if the gutters, it’s so hard. Jeepers. My poor plants, I’ve got roses starting to want to bloom again and they’ll have been battered  

Too much fizz drinking last night, so I feel a bit fluffy this morning. Still so odd not to be coming home to the boy, we stayed there much longer than we would normally.

I’m off today but am going in for a team meeting this afternoon. We’ve not had a team meeting in the almost four years I’ve worked in the department. I fear it’s all just going to get nasty, which is why I’d rather be there in person than just on Teams. Plus it’s my three long day week this week, so by the end of Friday I’ll be shattered.

Right. Time for another cuppa I think. Hope you all have a good day.


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Morning all, the sore throat appears to have subsided and now I just have a light cough and Im a little bit snotty. Testing negative so Im going back to work today. I felt ok in myself yesterday so I went on two bike rides to get my holiday diet off to a good start. Not sure when I will get out this week as its getting dark so early. 

I managed to keep off my emails for most of last week so today will be catching up. Im also hearing who my new boss is today after a quick shuffle above me in the organisation - hopefully they aren't a knacker! 

Have a great day all!


----------



## Willow_Warren

Apologies, I don’t think I’ve time to catch up on the whole thread! 

it rained yesterday evening (more by luck than planning I got my washing in before it started). but seems dryish today! 

hum… Monday… not sure what more I can say! Wishing everyone a good week!

hannah x


----------



## Charity

Good morning. 

Slept fitfully last night. Wonder what its like to go to sleep at say 11.00 and not wake up at all until 7.00? Wish I new.

I hate the month of October, I always feel at my lowest every year. I think it must be the change of seasons.

Well, stepson missed his flight last night due to a huge traffic jam on the motorway on the way to the airport.😏 Got to wait until tonight now to get a flight and he should be at work today.

I'm at the opticians early this morning for an eye test which I should have had months ago, they've sent me about a dozen reminders.

Then the original tables are being collected...hooray, get our hallway back.

I've got my tulip bulbs to plant sometime but its very wet at the moment. Need a sunny spell for a few hours please.
@Mrs Funkin, my roses are still wanting to bloom again too, its such a shame as they will just rot if they get very wet. I was going to cut everything back but haven't the heart when they are still hanging on. I have to dig up my hypericum bush sometime but need OH's help which he will give grudgingly as he hates any type of gardening. It's got much too big for the border sadly and I don't want it to grow the same size anywhere else unless I put it in a pot.

@BarneyBobCat, hope you're feeling better today and those who have had accidents or incidents too
@ewelsh, good luck with the boiler man...you give him hell...have to smile as reminds me of people who used to come to Mrs Bucket's (it's Bouquet) residence and were scared stiff of her 

Well, the start of another week, hope its a good one for everybody.


----------



## GingerNinja

Good morning all.

I kept waking up last night also and was very warm (I think that's my age!). Tipped it down here and is dry now but still grey (still warm though).

@BarneyBobCat Glad that you're feeling a bit better, I hope the work day goes well and new boss is favourable! I also hope that @Mrs Funkin 's work meeting is okay, it may be about striking? x

@Charity I hope it clears up for you to get planting later. My hypericum in the front garden is brown and looks dead but it is not so I'm keeping my fingers crossed that it bounces back next year, the grass out the front has had it unfortunately and weeds have taken over, I wish I could get rid of it and just make flower beds/gravel.... if anyone fancies digging it up for me I'd be grateful 

Not much on today, I have a day off but need to do a few bits work wise and also go to the post office to collect a parcel.

Have a good day xx


----------



## ewelsh

Morning all


wet wet wet, not great raking wet leaves, my gloves were soaked, rather mild though isn’t it, I was actually hot last night..

@Charity I dislike the month January, what a long boring dark drab month it is, the seasons do affect people, with me it’s daylight hours. October will pass soon enough we are already on the 17th.
😲 to Step son missing his flight.. and double 😲😲 to not being back at work! I have always thought it silly that they shut check in so early…
yippeee to having your hall back later, plenty of time for your tuilps x
I find out today when Worcester are coming out, as for Mrs Bucket 😂😂😂😂 I think I am turning into her, oddly enough I am always correcting people on the pronunciation of my surname, its so annoying ha!

@Mrs Funkin good luck at meeting, hope things stay calm, maybe its about extra cover with covid rising?

@BarneyBobCat glad your feeling better, maybe you blew it all away whilst speeding on your bike. Hope your new boss is kind.

@GingerNinja enjoy your day off, do something for you for a change xx


I need to get a wiggle on, lots of chores to do today.

Hope everyone has a lovely day x


----------



## urbantigers

Sorry I don’t have time to post or read properly this morning (will catch up later). I can’t do anything about the plonker who doesn’t know how to park as it’s a private car park and it’s after the event anyway. It’s possible the number plate recognition will pick up that she’s not parked in a bay and give her a ticket for that.

If anyone who is a bit more social media savvy than me, feel free to spread this version of the photo around (maybe a friend/family will see it)


----------



## Jaf

I've just spent a lovely half hour watching Izzy play. 

My bedroom has a tiny door (or big window depending on your psychological view), this time of year in the morning the sun comes streaming in. It sometimes gets as far as to smack me in the head when I'm sleeping.

Izzy was having a lovely time, biting things and just being fluffy. Winter coat maybe coming. I just lay here laughing. Lori's in the sun now, Alfie and Sausage in bed with me.


----------



## huckybuck

Morning all. 
Bit of a damp start this morning! 
Finding it hard to get motivated though that’s not unusual. 
I’ve vague plans to meet a friend for a walk and coffee later but that’s about it thank goodness. As the week goes on it gets busier. 

Glad BBC is feeling a bit better.
Hope everyone’s meetings go ok. 

I’m about to get a cuppa and watch the chancellor then I’ll get my act into gear. Have a good day.


----------



## huckybuck

So much for not having a lot on today. I have completely forgotten about my MOT! I had to phone them and say is it still ok to being down as I am 3 hours late!!! Luckily they are fitting me in. 

I have blamed it all on brain fog! But I need to take them a tin of chocolates later!


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Good Morning - just  Didn't realise how late it was !!

think it rained most of the night here - well it was raining when I went to bed and was still raining when I first got up at 7; then had a cup of tea and went back to bed for cuddles with Lily - big mistake - I didn't re-surface until 10.45 Never mind not much on my list for today - just laundry and a quick whizz round with the vacuum.

@Cully I only went to the garden centre for a couple of bags of top soil but somehow a new Sedum found it's way into my trolley as well 

@Mrs Funkin - love your top 

Postman's just been and delivered my letter from the DVLA to renew my driving licence (3rd time !). Luckily I can do it online as noway can I hold a pen with my poorly left hand (I'm left handed) to fill in the form !!

Sounds like the washing machine is nearly finished so off to get some lunch/coffee and empty the machine.
Hope everyone is having a good day


----------



## Charity

I'm back from the opticians. My eyes are slightly better than last year, don't see how that can be. The cataract in my right eye has grown a little. Last year they told me I'd need an operation in seven years, now they say two. I was going to have two pairs of glasses, one just for reading but as it came to over £400, I ditched that plan. 😲 So, now its just one pair of varifocals again. I hate choosing glasses when you're on your own as once I take my own glasses off I can't see a thing clearly to know if I look OK or not so had to rely on the chap serving me, who looked about 15, telling me how I looked.  Anyway, came out of the shop £343 lighter.

Then popped into Sainsburys and managed to buy up some cat food before they tell me, when I order, its out of stock. 

It's lovely weather and I should be outside but my arms and legs won't work and my brain is saying ..nah! 😏


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Just tried to renew my driving licence online - but it won't let me - says I need a new photo - aaarrrgghh
Well this is my 3rd renewal (I'm 76 this year) so I suppose that the photo is a bit out of date  Plus over the years the one they've previously used is now very faded !

They recommend you renew online as due to "staff shortages" it's quicker (plus there are the postal strikes to contend with). When I've done it online previously I've received my new one within a week so heaven knows when I'll get my new one back having to do it by post. Will now need to add getting a passport photo to tomorrow's shopping list and queuing at the post office to send off recorded delivery !


----------



## lymorelynn

Good afternoon everyone 🙂
Lovely and sunny here after early morning downpour so my washing is blowing nicely on the line. Really trying hard not to use my tumble dryer.
BLCs are four weeks old and now out of their nest. Currently residing in my bedroom still though.
And it's back again to stud with Sybyl tomorrow 😿 Third time's the charm, I hope but if not I will have her spayed. She comes into call every two weeks and I don't want to risk pyometra or ovarian cysts.
Had my Covid booster on Saturday and still feel a bit rough.
Hope everyone is doing ok and you have a good a week as possible 🙂
Obligatory BLC pictures 😸


----------



## huckybuck

@GingerNinja

@ewelsh gave me the heads up on a sofa company SofaSofa (they are Welsh 😂)

I ordered samples and they came quite quickly. They also have a sale on atm and their sofas are supposed to be delivered in 4-6 weeks.

I’ve now given up on Next (I was looking at the same Laura Ashley sofas I should have got 3 years ago, paid for and then lost when they went into liquidation) and I’ve just placed an order for 2 x 3 seaters and a footstool for the lounge almost identical but from this company instead. 









Morgan | 3 Seater Sofa | Manolo Mist


Morgan specifications Fully sprung back Moulded foam seat cushions wrapped in duck feather casing. Mounted on brown or grey-wash hardwood legs (brown available with or without brass castors). Fully upholstered in Manolo velvet-chenille fabric.




sofasofa.co.uk


----------



## Tigermoon

Afternoon all,

Sorry I haven't really had a catch up of this thread yet, but I did see the superb top you made @Mrs Funkin and @lymorelynn's uber cute kittens  

My leg is still pinging away ... not as bad as on Friday (thank God!) but still nagging. Tried to make an appointment to see the GP as per his request on Friday, only to be told there were none and to ring back tomorrow. I know what will happen ... I'll ring as soon as the lines open, to be told there are no appointments and call back the following day. If it is my GP who contacts me later today with the results of my blood test, I'll tell him that I can't get the appointment he asked me to make and what now? I suppose he'll just shrug and say there's nothing he can do. It makes gong private very appealing, if it wasn't for the fact that I am on five different medications and just wouldn't be able to afford these privately. 😔

@huckybuck ooooh! You are getting new sofa's too. I can't wait for mine to arrive, but still get an agonising two months at least to go!

@Bertie'sMum they won't let you upload a new photo online?? That's madness!!


----------



## ewelsh

@huckybuck @GingerNinja I have no idea if the company are any good, so don’t go blaming me 😂 they look super comfy though.

@lymorelynn how adorable are the babies, I could steal one, you wouldn’t notice I swear! 3rd time lucky for Sybyl then, maybe she’s just enjoying little holidays..


@Charity good news on your eye tests, it is difficult picking glasses, my husband told me my reading glasses make me look like Harry Potter and not the sexy secretary he was hoping for 😂😂😂


@Bertie'sMum I wish I lived closer to do the on line forms for you, will they not except a photo from your phone or I pad blank background and all that. X


@Tigermoon poor you, it’s ridiculous this Dr appointment thing, if it wasn’t urgent you wouldn’t be ringing would you! I hope your GP is more forthcoming today xx


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Tigermoon said:


> @Bertie'sMum they won't let you upload a new photo online?? That's madness!!


There's never been a facility to upload photos online for either driving licence or passport. Most people enter their passport number when renewing their licence and the DVLA check your details with the Passport Office - problem is that I don't have a passport - my last one ran out in 2016 and as I don't take holidays abroad I've never bothered to renew it. The photo that is currently on my driving licence is at least 10 years old now (it was in use long before my 70th) so it's really no wonder they want me to supply a new one.



ewelsh said:


> @Bertie'sMum I wish I lived closer to do the on line forms for you, will they not except a photo from your phone or I pad blank background and all that. X


Doing online forms is no problem for me - I generally find them easy-peasy (I even did my sister's driving licence renewal online a couple of months ago with no problems). It's the filling in the forms by hand that's painful at the moment - but I did finally manage it except my signature is a bit "wonky" (near enough but still a bit wonky) but they won't know that ha ha !! I've never yet managed to take even a half way decent photo of myself on either my phone or my tablet - in all of them I look like an escapee from the monkey enclosure at the zoo  So it's the photo booth tomorrow !!


----------



## Charity

Bertie'sMum said:


> There's never been a facility to upload photos online for either driving licence or passport. Most people enter their passport number when renewing their licence and the DVLA check your details with the Passport Office - problem is that I don't have a passport - my last one ran out in 2016 and as I don't take holidays abroad I've never bothered to renew it. The photo that is currently on my driving licence is at least 10 years old now (it was in use long before my 70th) so it's really no wonder they want me to supply a new one.
> 
> 
> 
> Doing online forms is no problem for me - I generally find them easy-peasy (I even did my sister's driving licence renewal online a couple of months ago with no problems). It's the filling in the forms by hand that's painful at the moment - but I did finally manage it except my signature is a bit "wonky" (near enough but still a bit wonky) but they won't know that ha ha !! I've never yet managed to take even a half way decent photo of myself on either my phone or my tablet - in all of them I look like an escapee from the monkey enclosure at the zoo  So it's the photo booth tomorrow !!


I think I mentioned this before but I didn't have a passport photo when I did my licence last year so had to get a new one and post it. Got my licence about three months later! Make sure you take good ones first time, I messed up my first ones which cost me about £9. Also you need someone to sign to authorise you are who you say you are.


----------



## Jaf

Bertie'sMum said:


> There's never been a facility to upload photos online for either driving licence or passport. Most people enter their passport number when renewing their licence and the DVLA check your details with the Passport Office - problem is that I don't have a passport - my last one ran out in 2016 and as I don't take holidays abroad I've never bothered to renew it. The photo that is currently on my driving licence is at least 10 years old now (it was in use long before my 70th) so it's really no wonder they want me to supply a new one.
> 
> 
> 
> Doing online forms is no problem for me - I generally find them easy-peasy (I even did my sister's driving licence renewal online a couple of months ago with no problems). It's the filling in the forms by hand that's painful at the moment - but I did finally manage it except my signature is a bit "wonky" (near enough but still a bit wonky) but they won't know that ha ha !! I've never yet managed to take even a half way decent photo of myself on either my phone or my tablet - in all of them I look like an escapee from the monkey enclosure at the zoo  So it's the photo booth tomorrow !!


I did my last passport photo online. It took ages as I'd load a photo and it'd be rejected (too bright/ dark/ shadows/ eyes look closed). Bleurghh.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Charity said:


> I think I mentioned this before but I didn't have a passport photo when I did my licence last year so had to get a new one and post it. Got my licence about three months later! Make sure you take good ones first time, I messed up my first ones which cost me about £9. Also you need someone to sign to authorise you are who you say you are.


The over 70's renewal form is very confusing as there is a section to be completed by a counter signatory, but in another part of the form says it doesn't have to be countersigned !!! I've tried to check the rules online but the DVLA website is equally confusing - I even tried ringing to double check but when I eventually got through all the press 1 for this, press 2 for the other etc etc I got " all lines are very busy please try later" (bangs head in frustration). 

I'm thinking I'd better get it counter signed "just in case" so just rung my dentist and she can do it for me tomorrow Looks like I'm going to have a busy morning running around - get photo; drive to dentist; wait for her to sign and then back to High Street for Post Office to send off form by recorded delivery and then finally get my food shopping done before returning home !!

The DVLA website says it takes 3 weeks by post and that I can continue to drive until my new one comes through, but I still have my old paper licence I can carry around with me if I need it for any reason.


----------



## Charity

Bertie'sMum said:


> The over 70's renewal form is very confusing as there is a section to be completed by a counter signatory, but in another part of the form says it doesn't have to be countersigned !!! I've tried to check the rules online but the DVLA website is equally confusing - I even tried ringing to double check but when I eventually got through all the press 1 for this, press 2 for the other etc etc I got " all lines are very busy please try later" (bangs head in frustration).
> 
> I'm thinking I'd better get it counter signed "just in case" so just rung my dentist and she can do it for me tomorrow Looks like I'm going to have a busy morning running around - get photo; drive to dentist; wait for her to sign and then back to High Street for Post Office to send off form by recorded delivery and then finally get my food shopping done before returning home !!
> 
> The DVLA website says it takes 3 weeks by post and that I can continue to drive until my new one comes through, but I still have my old paper licence I can carry around with me if I need it for any reason.


I got mine signed by a friend who happened to be a psychologist. Probably though I was one of his patients. 

You are OK without a licence once you've applied, the police or anyone can check.


----------



## Ali71

Hello (we're past the morning sorry but in my defense I did type this and forgot to send at 7.30am)
Up early as usual and having finished my first book in ages yesterday afternoon, I resurrected my Kindle and started a new one. I still prefer the actual feel and smell of books but I'll give it another go. It tipped down here last night too, but after a dull start has turned into a nice bright day! Gym early, work at 7.15 but feeling a bit Monday-ish...I need another day on the weekend.
Have booked Covid boosters for myself and OH, mine is next week, will ask at the docs tomorrow about flu jab.
@Bertie'sMum good luck with the license, I'm sure I did my passport renewal on line as I found the photos of us at work. We look a right couple of miserable so and so's 😄 I'm sure you'll get it sorted.
@lymorelynn sorry you're feeling rough after your booster. Good luck to Sybyl, lets hope romance is in the air! Adorable babies as always
@Charity hope the new glasses do the trick, although shame they are so expensive. I have 2 sets of varifocals and the costs are eyewatering. Still, without them I can't sew or see in the distance so a necessary evil!

Must do better tomorrow, hope you've all had a good day, did your meeting go well @Mrs Funkin x


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well, the meeting was really a waste of time and effort to go but I think it's important to be there. I collected a colleague on the way (she was also off today) - I think our manager was anticipating it would be awful, she sounded very nervous. It was just our department, lots of disgruntled maternity assistants and clerical staff, we as midwives are so tightly regulated but the Band 2 staff aren't at all. I think our manager is a little bit frightened of tackling them and any issues that arise. Lots of discussion that could have been had elsewhere but it's good for everyone to see each other. We are having a re-jig with a sub department within the area I work and there was much discussion around that. 

Beyond that, nothing much else. I will try to read back properly after my tea. I like to still feel part of what's going on


----------



## GingerNinja

@huckybuck @ewelsh thanks for the recommendation for sofas but I can't buy without sitting on it. It's a lot of money to me and the main sofas in my living room so I have to know that they're comfortable 

The most expensive sofa I've ever owned is currently in my kitchen (an m&s one) but before that it's been cheap and cheerful!


----------



## huckybuck

GingerNinja said:


> @huckybuck @ewelsh thanks for the recommendation for sofas but I can't buy without sitting on it. It's a lot of money to me and the main sofas in my living room so I have to know that they're comfortable
> 
> The most expensive sofa I've ever owned is currently in my kitchen (an m&s one) but before that it's been cheap and cheerful!


They have a showroom in Wales but I think that might be a tad too far!!! I’m terrible, I always buy for looks rather than comfort, luckily I’ve been ok so far although the chesterfield in the kitchen is a bit on the hard side!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Sofas are so tricky so I share your pain @GingerNinja We looked for months for our sofas in our old house (friends now have them, they are still going strong, they were worth the money!) and the ones now we kept looking and looking but kept going back to the ones we bought. I wanted to check that they were good for an afternoon nap  and husband is 6'4" so we needed to check that his sofa was long enough for him to lie down on, too. Do you have an independent retailer near you? We have a crazy very old furniture shop near us, some of the stuff is truly horrific (to the point of being funny) but they stock Ercol, so we spent a long time sitting on sofas there. It is very stressful though. For me it's the thought of making the wrong choice, costing a tonne of money!


----------



## Cully

@Mrs Funkin ,oh good, your meeting wasn't too bad afterall. That's a relief.
Aw you'll always be a part of our little family. It just wouldn't be the same without you ☺.


----------



## Charity

GingerNinja said:


> @huckybuck @ewelsh thanks for the recommendation for sofas but I can't buy without sitting on it. It's a lot of money to me and the main sofas in my living room so I have to know that they're comfortable
> 
> The most expensive sofa I've ever owned is currently in my kitchen (an m&s one) but before that it's been cheap and cheerful!


Have you got a DFS near you @GingerNinja, that's where we got ours and I have to say they are super comfy.


----------



## GingerNinja

I'm exactly the same @Mrs Funkin and I might be persuaded to take a chance on ercol but needing two sofas, they are unfortunately beyond my budget.

I know the fabric I want from NEXT I just need to see the colour IRL. I have done my fur text (for removing the fur) and scratch test (scraping scissors down the samples!) and the sofas are really comfortable... @huckybuck shame on you! I definitely go for comfort over style!

Son is having my old tatty sofa and will invest in a stretchy cover for it as the arms have been scratched and because it was cheap, it has not faired well


----------



## GingerNinja

Charity said:


> Have you got a DFS near you @GingerNinja, that's where we got ours and I have to say they are super comfy.


My cheap sofas were from DFS they were the cheapest in the showroom and are still really comfy. The only problem is the cheap fabric. The two cost less than £600 together but they have been great and I've had them for over 10 years 

In the old house I had a large mid range sofa in the kitchen, from DFS, and it was brilliant. I only got rid of it after 14 years because it wouldn't fit in here.

I've just not seen what I want in there this time x


----------



## Ali71

Looks like I'm first today... Good Morning everyone 
No idea what it's doing out there as its so dark but according to the weather forecast last night its very cold! Next to no wind either so possibly a frost. I did say to Steve that I might venture out for a ride but we'll see. I have got heated gloves but my face gets so cold I can't talk. I need a heated bodysuit .

I am working from home this morning at least, as I have an actual, real life in person GP appointment for the first time in 2.5 years. I have been very lucky in that a) I've not needed anything and b) that my surgery are pretty efficient with their online messaging service, so I can send a query through and arrange a telephone appointment at least within a couple of days. The only thing they don't do is prescription delivery which would be the icing on the cake, but because we are rural they have a dispensary attached to each of their two branches.

I hope you have all had a restful night and wish you all a nice easy day whatever you are doing. Currently being smurgled by Suki and Milo is by my side zzzzz xxx

@GingerNinja we got ours from Sofology...its on the same trading estate in Norwich (Salhouse Road) as DFS and SCS. I found them pretty helpful and there was plenty of choice.


----------



## urbantigers

Good morning! Not sure what’s good about it but time will tell. Pics of baby lambchops make for a good start to the day 🥰

I hope you can get a GP appointment today @Tigermoon. Does seem rather daft that they ask you to make an appointment then you can’t book one.

I’m with you @Charity I would love to know what if feels like to sleep from 11 to 7. I think the last time I did that I was at least 20 years ago. My colleague is always amazed that I go to bed as late as I do (we are both early risers but she goes to bed about 8 - 9 pm) and says she needs her 8 hours. I need 8 hours too but I don’t get them! Going to bed earlier doesn’t get me them and I just then wake up at 4 or 3 or whatever, so may as well go to bed a bit later (by late I mean about 10ish).

I like your top @Mrs Funkin. It might seem simple to you, but I couldn’t do anything like that. I’m familiar with the terminology from sewing bee, but no idea what they actually mean!

I go for cheap and cheerful with sofas. Mine needs replacing and I will probably go with the same again - Ikea ektorp. It’s the right size and shape for me and it’s been comfy. At the moment, I wouldn’t get a new sofa through my front door so no chance of getting a new one until I have a wider doorway.

I am suffering no adverse effects from being double jabbed on Saturday. The arm where I had the covid one is a little tender if I rub it, but it’s fine to lie on that side etc. so not really sore.

The boys were a bit naughty this morning. Kito woke me before 5 by chewing on a carrier bag by the bed  Then Mosi got up and started meowing and wandering around. Then he came back to bed but Kito started up his singing. I ignored him but had to get up when he seemed to be stuck behind the wardrobe. He was making quite a lot of noise scrabbling around there before he got out.


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Morning all. After not feeling so bad yesterday morning I seemed to get worse through the day. Still testing negative. And I started on Beechams every 4hrs yesterday. By evening I was a lot better - even managed a short bike ride last night. I haven't slept well again but I do feel improved again today - hopefully Im on the mend, I feel like my cough is breaking now if you know what I mean - I can hear crackles in it suggesting something is moving (yummy - apologies to anyone eating reading this!)

So the new boss is nice and I actually know them - they were an unexpected appointment but are only in role until end of the year when a permanent replacement will be in place - I find out who they are on Wednesday. 

I have to go out for dinner tonight with the new boss and their boss - I will have to drive so sober small talk in a fancy restaurant. Really CBA but these things have to be done. If my cold gets worse again I may have an excuse!

Have a great day!


----------



## Charity

Good morning. We have fog this morning and its that horrible dampness out. Toppy got me up with his 'hurry up, I need to go out to the toilet' yowling tone so I had to let them out while it was still dark. Don't know why he couldn't use his litter tray.

Didn't sleep well last night, had about three hours of being wide awake so got up and had a cuppa as usual. Felt crock this morning when I got up, the old bio-rythms up the creek again. @urbantigers, I would love to go to bed around 9.00 p.m., that's usually when I fall asleep watching TV so tells me that should be my go to bed time but its impossible when OH doesn't go until gone 11 as he would wake me up, if I was asleep. Plus I can't rely on him to do everything that needs doing last thing like checking doors are locked, turning things off and he definitely wouldn't be any good at putting the cats to bed (my way). 😼

Stepson got home at midnight last night their time, OH was following his flight on his plane tracker so I had a blow by blow account of when they were taxi-ing on the runway, when they took off, when they were over the sea, when they got near home, when they landed, for a couple of hours. The one thing he didn't bother to tell me was that he texted to say he had got home safely. 🙄 

Nothing planned for today so will potter. Bought some new trousers which arrived yesterday so will try those on, they will probably be too big as I'm between sizes now. I measured myself before I bought them and my waist is one size and my hips the other. 😏

@BarneyBobCat, I'm not sure whether to say glad you feel a bit better or not as you might want your cold to be an excuse not to go out tonight. Have a good time if you go though staying totally sober might put a dampener on it. 
@Ali71, lucky you getting a proper GP appointment, they are rarer than hen's teeth! Make the most of it.
@urbantigers, lucky you have no side effects from your jabs.

Have a good day all xx


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Good Morning  
Looks like we had a slight frost last night so it's pretty chilly this morning !



Charity said:


> I got mine signed by a friend who happened to be a psychologist. Probably though I was one of his patients.
> 
> You are OK without a licence once you've applied, the police or anyone can check.


Unfortunately I don't have any "professional" friends nearby (nearest lives in Folkestone and I live in Surrey !). GP would have been useless as they make an exorbitant charge to countersign official documents and that's even if I could get an appointment and I don't think I've ever met my bank manager !! My dentist was the only one I could think of - just hope she has her driving licence on her as she has to include her licence number when she signs.



Mrs Funkin said:


> I will try to read back properly after my tea. I like to still feel part of what's going on





Cully said:


> Aw you'll always be a part of our little family. It just wouldn't be the same without you ☺.


Agree with @Cully don't you dare think of disappearing @Mrs Funkin 



GingerNinja said:


> I have done my fur text (for removing the fur) and scratch test (scraping scissors down the samples!)


When I got my current sofa/armchairs old Harrycat was still alive and he had never scratched the furniture so I didn't even think about the fabric being scratch "resistant" - then along came Bertie and after trying to destroy the carpets he switched to the furniture Lily has just carried on where Bertie left off  I got the current suite from Multiyork a year before they went bust and it cost me an arm and a leg - I'd really like to get it recovered but that will cost as much as (if not more) than when I bought it back in 2016.

Lots to do today - sorting out licence, food shopping, gardener this afternoon plus usual shores so I'd better get a move on  Hope everyone has a lovely day


----------



## Ali71

Well the bike ride didn't happen, I put the sausages in to brown which led me on to tidying out 2 cupboards while the kitchen was warm. I'm so easily distracted... oohh shiny! 
I'm another one who would love to sleep through to a sensible time. I do go to bed between 9 and 9.30 usually but am woken at various times with Suki climbing on and off the bed, or licking his backside and then Milo bawling at 3ish. I did sleep again today till 5.30. No wonder I feel old some mornings!
@BarneyBobCat sorry to hear you had a rubbish day with a cold, lets hope that's all it is. Beechams and the like are the best, anything that dries up your nose. Thanks for the cough info lol. Lets hope you like your new boss announced tomorrow.
@Charity you do make me laugh about your OH 😄 could you lock up before you go to bed and let him follow? Maybe if you are in the land of nod you wouldn't hear him!
@Bertie'sMum good luck with your errands, hope you get license sorted
@urbantigers my two are just as naughty, Milo is a horror if I ignore him and he will chew bags or scratch at carpet/doorframe to get my attention. 
@Tigermoon hope you get in with your GP today 

Its a beautiful bright day here in Norfolk, gorgeous blue skies and barely a breath of wind. It feels cold so I've succumbed and put the heating on for a bit. I'm sitting still working so once I get up and moving about it'll go off. 

Hope you have a successful day and achieve the things you set out to do xx


----------



## Tigermoon

Good morning all, 

It's very misty here, a real autumnal morning. 
I tried my GP surgery this morning calling as soon as they opened ... I was number 18 in the queue. Absolutely no point waiting with that many people ahead of me so I'll just have to try again tomorrow 🙄 I still have pain in my leg. Last night it got more painful again, although thankfully not as bad as last week. Add to that, they still haven't managed to stabilise my blood results so I am feeling increasingly stressed.



Ali71 said:


> I have got heated gloves but my face gets so cold I can't talk. I need a heated bodysuit .


These do exist, I have a heated jacket and heated socks 🤣 You can get a knitted hat on Amazon that has a flap you can button across your face when it's particularly cold. I have two, and they are great!


----------



## ewelsh

Morning all

I will read all your posts in a tick

( please imagine the accent ) Brian the boiler man from Yorkshire has arrived, lovely chap…( yes he looks exactly as you can imagine him to look like 😉 ). I am trying to win my way round him with coffee and hobnob biscuits….

keep your fingers crossed x


----------



## BarneyBobCat

@Ali71 I have a thermal suit for cycling and I'm way too hot in it in the current weather


----------



## Charity

ewelsh said:


> Morning all
> 
> I will read all your posts in a tick
> 
> ( please imagine the accent ) Brian the boiler man from Yorkshire has arrived, lovely chap…( yes he looks exactly as you can imagine him to look like 😉 ). I am trying to win my way round him with coffee and hobnob biscuits….
> 
> keep your fingers crossed x



'Eeh by gum, that theer boiler's reet dun in Mrs, tha needs a new'un'.


----------



## Ali71

Good luck @ewelsh 😄


----------



## ewelsh

Well I am not off to a good start with Brian, I gave him his cup of tea ( of course he wanted tea and not coffee) well I saw his face crumble as he took a sip….I only went and gave him my herbal red Bush tea 😂 it is an acquired taste, I quickly realised and made him a “proper cuppa“ as he calls it 😂 I have given him a plate of biscuits and even offered him a chair to sit on whilst he dismantles my boiler….. so I sit here with bated breath 😬

@Charity I wish it was like you say….. Brian is not falling for my Welsh charm or my bating blue eyes.. damn it… he is rite down ta earth bloke, been in job for on ta 45yrs,, …. Bugger


----------



## huckybuck

Morning all! 
Been up at at em this morning! 
Made a turkey, bacon and white wine stew and put it in the slow cooker. Done a load of washing, some cleaning and tidying.

Also been on the phone to Landrover. My Mot was fine but I’d asked the garage to look at my juddery brakes. They’ve come back to say that the brake discs are showing wear and tear which “could” be causing it. BUT it’s the sort of wear that they would expect to see from a boy racer (not a 50 year old female who does low mileage in a 3 year old car).

My warranty is up tomorrow so booked it in to be looked at but I’ve had a massive row in the process…apparently once the warranty expires that’s it - now I’m not booked in til end of Nov because that’s the first day they could get me in. So I’ve said I need a record of our conversation that I have specifically said there’s an issue with the brakes whilst it’s still under warranty. They promised me they’d send an email confirming this. But no email. Turns out they aren’t allowed to send confirmation emails.

So had another conversation with them today and recorded it. Oh and been told brakes aren’t covered under warranty. Well I didn’t expect to be having to change brake discs on a 3 year old car when I’ve done such low mileage and I haven’t been thrashing it around!!! I give up. 

I need to go to Pets Corner to get Little Hs food and some hen food this morning, then off to meet my friend for a long walk and a cuppa this afternoon. Hoping the sunshine stays as it’s a beautiful day!!

Have a good one!


----------



## SbanR

ewelsh said:


> Well I am not off to a good start with Brian, I gave him his cup of tea ( of course he wanted tea and not coffee) well I saw his face crumble as he took a sip….I only went and gave him my herbal red Bush tea 😂 it is an acquired taste, I quickly realised and made him a “proper cuppa“ as he calls it 😂 I have given him a plate of biscuits and even offered him a chair to sit on whilst he dismantles my boiler….. so I sit here with bated breath 😬
> 
> @Charity I wish it was like you say….. Brian is not falling for my Welsh charm or my bating blue eyes.. damn it… he is rite down ta earth bloke, been in job for on ta 45yrs,, …. Bugger


Get all your girls to love him up

If that doesn't work............





Give them the go ahead to MUG HIM!!!😹


----------



## GingerNinja

Good afternoon folk.

It was misty this morning but is beautiful now. I am working today and trying to catch up from my two day hols.

@ewelsh you deserve to be punished for making that poor man drink your germoline "tea" 🤢 !

Enjoy the rest of your days and behave yourselves


----------



## Charity

huckybuck said:


> Morning all!
> Been up at at em this morning!
> Made a turkey, bacon and white wine stew and put it in the slow cooker. Done a load of washing, some cleaning and tidying.
> 
> Also been on the phone to Landrover. My Mot was fine but I’d asked the garage to look at my juddery brakes. They’ve come back to say that the brake discs are showing wear and tear which “could” be causing it. BUT it’s the sort of wear that they would expect to see from a boy racer (not a 50 year old female who does low mileage in a 3 year old car).
> 
> My warranty is up tomorrow so booked it in to be looked at but I’ve had a massive row in the process…apparently once the warranty expires that’s it - now I’m not booked in til end of Nov because that’s the first day they could get me in. So I’ve said I need a record of our conversation that I have specifically said there’s an issue with the brakes whilst it’s still under warranty. They promised me they’d send an email confirming this. But no email. Turns out they aren’t allowed to send confirmation emails.
> 
> So had another conversation with them today and recorded it. Oh and been told brakes aren’t covered under warranty. Well I didn’t expect to be having to change brake discs on a 3 year old car when I’ve done such low mileage and I haven’t been thrashing it around!!! I give up.
> 
> I need to go to Pets Corner to get Little Hs food and some hen food this morning, then off to meet my friend for a long walk and a cuppa this afternoon. Hoping the sunshine stays as it’s a beautiful day!!
> 
> Have a good one!


Stick to your guns @huckybuck, the fact you've reported it within the warranty should allow you to have it sorted. I hate issues with new cars and warranties. I had the can't send e-mails a while back about the new beds, ridiculuous. Anything nowadays just wants to make you scream.

Enjoy your walk and cuppa and forget about it for a while.


----------



## Ali71

Successful doc visit and came out to find this handsome one in the car park. He came over for a chat, We had fusses then he rolled over to show me his belly but I didn’t fall for that trap


----------



## Jaf

huckybuck said:


> Morning all!
> Been up at at em this morning!
> Made a turkey, bacon and white wine stew and put it in the slow cooker. Done a load of washing, some cleaning and tidying.
> 
> Also been on the phone to Landrover. My Mot was fine but I’d asked the garage to look at my juddery brakes. They’ve come back to say that the brake discs are showing wear and tear which “could” be causing it. BUT it’s the sort of wear that they would expect to see from a boy racer (not a 50 year old female who does low mileage in a 3 year old car).
> 
> My warranty is up tomorrow so booked it in to be looked at but I’ve had a massive row in the process…apparently once the warranty expires that’s it - now I’m not booked in til end of Nov because that’s the first day they could get me in. So I’ve said I need a record of our conversation that I have specifically said there’s an issue with the brakes whilst it’s still under warranty. They promised me they’d send an email confirming this. But no email. Turns out they aren’t allowed to send confirmation emails.
> 
> So had another conversation with them today and recorded it. Oh and been told brakes aren’t covered under warranty. Well I didn’t expect to be having to change brake discs on a 3 year old car when I’ve done such low mileage and I haven’t been thrashing it around!!! I give up.
> 
> I need to go to Pets Corner to get Little Hs food and some hen food this morning, then off to meet my friend for a long walk and a cuppa this afternoon. Hoping the sunshine stays as it’s a beautiful day!!
> 
> Have a good one!


Talk to the manager. I used to work for the industry, from cheap to decent. There was always wriggle room. If not go to the manufacturer, they can authorise work and the franchises are scared of them!


----------



## Jaf

Anyone suggest an alternative to Felix fishy and/or Gourmet savoury cake? Felix is out of stock and the Gourmet tins are so fiddly (I use 4 at a time).


----------



## ewelsh

Brian has gone with a smile on his face, I think I won him over…after 4 cups of tea and extra chocolate biscuits, he is coming back Friday to fix the boiler FREE yipppeeeee but…there is always a but… according to Brian master of boilers, the contractors who installed the boiler have not complied to OFTEC stipulations, some issues are a red flag… so now I am kicking off… I’m getting good at this malarkey. I think I could sort our government out at this rate… or is it too late..


@huckybuck thats outrageous Landrover did similar to us over our tyres even though we had extra insurance for the tyres, but we won our case. I hope you can sort this out and I agree go to the top manufacturers kick off because it does work these days.

Why is everything so difficult these days.


@Ali71 what a lovely cat, you did right not to fall into his paw trap 😂 nice try ginger…

Can’t help with suggestions sorry @Jaf those tins are fiddly


----------



## lymorelynn

Sybyl has been delivered safely to her boyfriend so keeping everything crossed again 🤞.
He's a lovely boy and has made lots of babies with other girls - I met six of them this morning, from one of his owner's girls. 
The little Lambchops decided it was time to come downstairs last night so they are now living in the lounge. Lolita is okay with that but dragged them out of the kitchen 😹
Glad your man Brian is going to fix the boiler for you @ewelsh. And that you managed to win him round with a proper brew 😁
Now, if only a decent cuppa could sort out Land Rover, you'd be well away @huckybuck 😉 
I had a peek at those sofas and there were some tempting ones on the website - good prices too, I thought. But I do need to sit on one first. We had an antique Chesterfield once - it looked beautiful but it was hard as a rock 🤣 so now, comfort wins over looks every time. Not that I'm allowed new things while I have kittens 😹
Enjoy your drink free dinner @BarneyBobCat . Hope it goes well.
Sweet ginger kitty @Ali71 - not all belly exposures are traps you know. Coco loves a belly rub.
@Mrs Funkin don't you ever think of going anywhere! We loves you 🥰
Off to the dentist very shortly 😒 
Enjoy the rest of the day everyone 🙂


----------



## SbanR

@lymorelynn I hope you gave Sybyl a good talking to before you took her over. That tart just wanted another romantic tryst with her European romeo 🙄


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Well sorting out my licence wasn't as bad I though it would be ! Got the photos done in one of those booths and although it said "maybe not compliant" it did let me print them (the only other place to get them done locally the chap that does them is on holiday until 20th). So before taking them to my dentist for counter signature popped into the post office to see what the young lady behind he counter thought - she was very helpful and said it would be OK as the DVLA are not as picky as the Passport Office. She also said that it only needed counter signing if I was changing my name or any other details (which I'm not).So I went ahead and sent it recorded/tracked delivery (will be delivered to DVLA tomorrow). Now to see how long before I either get my new licence or a letter saying it needs doing again !!

Gardeners been and gone and now my garden is looking a lot tidier  Next visit we'll cut back the hedges and probably have leaves to start getting rid of 



ewelsh said:


> I think I could sort our government out at this rate…


I'm sure you could and make a much better job of it than the current lot !



lymorelynn said:


> The little Lambchops decided it was time to come downstairs last night so they are now living in the lounge


The one thing I cannot understand is how you can bare to let them go - if it were me I just know that I'd have to keep them ALL !



SbanR said:


> @lymorelynn I hope you gave Sybyl a good talking to before you took her over. That tart just wanted another romantic tryst with her European romeo 🙄
> 
> The say "practice makes perfect" - she's still practising


@huckybuck don't talk to me about cars and garages  My garage still haven't been able to get hold of the part to fix the engine fan on my car. It has to come from Peugeot - they sent one part and that was fitted but then it was found that my car needed another part to make the first part work properly. So the second part was ordered only Peugeot sent the wrong part ! So ordered again and still waiting - this has been going on since 7th July and still no idea when it will arrive. Luckily I can still drive the car OK but can't use the fan/air con - that was bad enough during the heatwave but now it's colder I'm going to need the fan for the heater !!!!!! Only upside is the not being able to use the fan means I'm saving money as using less petrol 

I now need a sit down with a cup of tea and watch "Doctor Jeff Rocky Mountain Vet"


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oops! I forgot to say good morning this morning. I had the WORST sleep and then I couldn't open my eyes...or should I say I didn't want to open my eyes! I look shocking. I have suitcases under my eyes. Most unattractive - fortunately most of my face is hidden by a mask. 

Work was alright, a colleague I've not seen since Oscar died gave me a lovely gift which was so sweet of her. I'm off tomorrow then working Thursday and Friday. I don't think I will sleep well tonight because of something that's happened at work today. Might have to have a dose of Night Nurse. 

I've made bolognese for tea but don't fancy it. Husband is in the garage on the turbo doing a virtual cycling race...I guess I might see him in a bit. Then will find something to eat. 

I hope that Sybyl returns enciente @lymorelynn  More BLCs to want to steal! 

@ewelsh You are like a one woman Watchdog (or That's Life, if you remember the consumer champion that was Esther Rantzen!). I hope your Yorkshire pal can fix the boiler. 

Oh @huckybuck - pesky brakes. It's just such shocking customer service, isn't it? Hope you can get some kind of commitment to sort them out. 

Hope the razor blades are no longer in your throat @BarneyBobCat - I have to say a posh dinner with boss and bosses boss is not my idea of fun. You're a better man than me.

I do hope that everyone's days went well. I've been having a GP appointment debacle today (urgh!) and my ankle is crocked. Oh and we were told today that the Bank Holiday for the Queen's Funeral is pro-rated when our manager was adding it to our annual leave calculation for the year. I have NO idea how that works. Whatever. I CBA to argue about it...


----------



## ewelsh

Poor @Mrs Funkin I have just wizzed my wand, so you will have a lovely long sleep xx

Big hugs
your pal
Psycho Rantzen 😉


----------



## GingerNinja

I'm glad that work was okayish @Mrs Funkin 

I hadn't thought about the BH being pro-rated, as I'm now only 4 days a week, but I have lots of holiday that I can't fit in anyway 

How lovely that your colleague got you a gift 

I hope that you sleep well tonight x


----------



## huckybuck

Aww @Mrs Funkin it doesn’t sound a great day but hoping a good night sleep tonight will make you feel a bit better. 

I had a really lovely catch up with my golf friend Kate today - we walked for miles around Gerrards Cross lol she always makes me go for miles but I never realise because we are chatting so much.

However this afternoon she told me that she had a biopsy last week - I knew nothing about it until today.

She’s been recalled from her mammogram. No lump or anything. (Her paternal grandmother had breast cancer and died very young so she’s always had that at the back of her mind).

She gets the results on Thursday and I am just willing them to be ok.

She is keeping busy and is very matter of fact about it all. Only her husband and I know - she hasn’t told her children saying hopefully she won’t need to.

Please can we have some PF Cat Chat vibes that all is well with her.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Positive thoughts on their way  fingers and toes crossed here xx


----------



## ewelsh

All my love prayers and positive vibes are on their way for you friend @huckybuck xx


----------



## SbanR

Topping up the positive vibes for your friend @huckybuck


----------



## Charity

Good morning, can't see much outside at the moment but I know its windy.

First of all, @huckybuck, lots of good vibes coming your way for your friend and hoping the results will be good. 
@Mrs Funkin, the workplace seems such a difficult place for everyone today, glad I'm no longer in it. How kind your colleague bought you a gift, I'm sure that brightened your day.
@BarneyBobCat, hope you survived your works dinner
@lymorelynn, hope Sybyl comes home with a smile on her face
@Bertie's Mum, glad you got your licence sorted, another onerous job out of the way
@ewelsh, roll on Friday when there will be ...heating! Just in time for the Master's return.

I took a magnesium tablet yesterday so, of course, last night I fell asleep just as a good programme about the science of lightning started on TV so missed most of it. I did sleep pretty well during the night thank goodness though have woken up with a pain in the back of my head, coming from my neck I think. Need to do a few exercises methinks.

Nothing on today so will catch up with a few neglected jobs. One good thing, I've just had an e-mail to say I've got a refund on the tables..hooray. 

Hope everyone has a good day xx


----------



## BarneyBobCat

I did survive the work dinner - but not without alcohol. I had to have a beer, its a hard life. But actually the food was really good and although I got sandwiched between bosses my small talk must have been ok as they were both laughing a lot. I arrived at 5.30pm but had to take a work call before dinner. I left around 8.30pm so not at all bad. 

Dentists this morning for a check up. Luckily my cold has nearly gone - I would say Im 80% back to normal. Far less coughing, just a teeny weeny bit snotty (and now I sneeze typing this!)

Its hump day!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Good morning, looks reasonable here but windy. My covonia night time worked and even though I woke up, I went back to sleep again pretty quickly.

This morning it’s shopping day and then I’m booked in for two new tyres. Actually I might go shopping after my tyres are done - but the earliest slot I could get was 10:30 so I will shift my day. Very expensive month this month, two tyres, car insurance and my professional registration fees.

We’ve been investigating potentially going on holiday. Most strange even thinking about it. It is difficult because friends said they want to go away with us but it’s always a kerfuffle trying to get dates sorted. We shall see. I will try to pin them down in the next few days, once I hopefully have agreement from my colleagues about the date. It’s a total faff - and my manager says she won’t approve any leave for next year until after Christmas - but of course by then everything will have increased dramatically in price. I wish I’d never bothered mentioning it but I shall do some more investigating today.

Right. Best think about starting the day. Have a lovely Wednesday, everyone. Do something fun if you can


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hurrah for your table refund @Charity I get so stupidly stressed about things like that.


----------



## Charity

Mrs Funkin said:


> Hurrah for your table refund @Charity I get so stupidly stressed about things like that.


Me too. I feel as if I've spent the whole year arguing with someone about something with all the people we've had here doing jobs and getting new stuff and I feel utterly worn out by it, dealing with conflict is not my thing. 😏


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Good Morning 

Dry, chilly and the sun's not yet up here !

Sat here thinking I need to make a trip to Dunelm today for a new runner for the kitchen - stone floor gets very cold underfoot once winter sets in ! I could combine that with a visit to my nearest large M&S as I need some new "over the shoulder boulder holders" and a visit to Currys for a new keyboard as this one is crap - half the letters don't register. Especially the o which is not good when you type the word "count" and the o doesn't register  Every time I type a message I have to proof read it multiple times for missing letters 

@huckybuck - positive vibes on their way for your friend, hopefully it's a case of "something about nothing".

@Mrs Funkin hope you enjoy your day off and get all your jobs done 

@Charity yes, thank you all sorted and posted off to DVLA - now just need to sit tight until either (a) my new licence arrives or (b) I get a letter from DVLA saying I need to do it again !!!

Got an especially painful hand this morning and typing is difficult so going to finish here by wishing everyone a brilliant day


----------



## Cully

I didn't get much chance to catch up yesterday and today looks pretty much the same, so apologies all round.
What with at least 4 cat sitting visits, freezer to defrost and find temporary homes for my frozen food, boiler to sort out, two lots of washing, Tesco order to put in, plus a poor neglected kitty to pacify, I had an overstuffed day. Wish I still enjoyed a drink 🍷 .
This morning I woke with murderous thigh pain again which took ages to go. Felt like screaming but darent wake anyone. It's still sore now and I wish I could get to the bottom of it.
Tesco coming before lunch, B&B (cats) to feed, poop scoop and give a bit of company to. I do love them but roll on Sunday.
Plus now freezer is happy it's been de-clogged (so much ice drawers barely closed) I need to retrieve fostered out frozen food. Then I do believe I can relax. Oh, apart from checking the bus is running on Friday or I'm stuffed for getting my COVID jab.
@huckybuck , so sorry you're having all this worry about your friend. I'm sure she appreciates having you to share it with. Sending loads of positive vibes for the best news xx.

Oh gosh, just had text. Yikes, Tesco on its way. Betta get dressed. C u later xx


----------



## Ali71

Good Morning
No furry ginger personal greeter at the surgery this morning, i was most disappointed.. I would have risked the tummy rub today but ended up just getting flu jabbed. A bit of a disrupted night's sleep, I had just got off and about 11 Suki did his Exorcist vom all over the bed. Fortunately he was standing on the throw at the time so I whipped that off quickly. Little sh*t came to bed without eating but soon as he'd spewed he tucked into his supper, been fine since.

@Mrs Funkin I'm sorry to hear you're having a tough time. Sending a massive hug to you and hope you can enjoy even just a part of your day off.
@Bertie'sMum thank heavens for spellcheck!! 
@huckybuck best wishes to your friend for the biopsy. I know when I had my first mammogram earlier this year I was recalled.. it is apparently very common, and the accompanying letter does also say that they often perform tests unnecessarily too, so hopefully (and with everything crossed), they are just making double sure for your friend. 
@Charity I have heard great things about magnesium, is it the glycinate that you take for sleep? Great news you got refunded for the tables. 

Hope you all have a productive day, it's bright and sunny here, providing my arm doesn't get too sore I'll aim for the gym this afternoon. Take care, hugs all round to those that need them x


----------



## ewelsh

Good morning all


Lovely sunny day isn’t it, @Charity I am glad you have had a refund on your tables, you have had an awful lot on pretty much all this year actually, from the front door on and still on going really, you have battled with most, worked it all out yourself and moved things around, you deserve to snuggled down for the winter and relax a bit xxx

@BarneyBobCat sounds like eating with the bosses went well, that’s your Christmas bonus protected 😂 I think anyone would want a drink in such a situation. Sounds as if your snotty cold is passing, good luck at the dentist.


@Mrs Funkin isn‘t it odd how some months everything happens and costs a fortune. Next month will be a quiet one for you. Glad you had a better sleep, take covonia again to night xx


@Bertie'sMum I had to laugh at your keyboard 😂 my I pad keeps switching to American version its driving me mad, my spelling is bad enough as it is 😂
have a good day xx

@Cully good grief you are a busy bee today, do you think your pain is from doing the curtains the other day!!!! Muscle strain by any chance? Xxxx

@Ali71 Shame about Mr Ginger, its all a ploy you know, he knows very well next time you see him, you will aim straight for him into his trap 😂 hope your arm doesn’t get too sore and avoid gym today is best xx Oh Suki your timing is dreadful but you have a good aim 😂



Have a good day every one xxxx


----------



## GingerNinja

Good morning
I had a rubbish sleep, I think it's because I ate too late but I didn't finish work until 7:30.

@huckybuck fingers crossed here for your friends results 🤞
@Charity glad you got your refund. I too find dealing with all the faff a bit stressful and having people round to do work is the worst! At least you can relax now for a bit until the cabinet making comes.
@Bertie'sMum my work keyboard is a bit like that, I post normally on my phone but then auto-correct puts odd words in for me and I'm bad because I don't read back what I have typed... you lot seem to know what I'm getting at most of the time though 
@Mrs Funkin I hope that you manage to sort a holiday, you deserve it!
@Cully I think you need a relaxing day after yesterday... good luck with substitutions 
@BarneyBobCat glad that you feel better and that your meal was good, it looked lovely.
@Ali71 I'm glad that Puki-Suki is okay now x

Nothing much to report here, the sun is shining but I have lots to do at work. Oh, I rescued a vole from the living room this morning. Luna had brought him in and plonked him on her play paper (the big strips of brown paper that come in amazon orders) where he then hid in the folds. Of course when I lifted it he made a dash and was first trying to get under the carpet (where it's rolled back for the chimney/cupboards) then he was trying to get through a gap above the skirting into the cupboards. Luckily I managed to grab him because I did not want him getting behind them as they are fitted! He was very feisty and dashed off as soon as I set him free, so I'm sure he will be fine  

I've got my rearranged covid jab tomorrow but I'm trying not to think about that.... not worried about the jab, it's just going to the medical centre to get it done.

Have a good day xx


----------



## huckybuck

Morning all!

The last couple of nights I’ve taken a Bach rescue remedy nighttime. I don’t really believe in “flower remedies” but it does have magnesium in it @Charity 
I have slept a little better both nights - when I wake I do get back off

It was so cold in the house last night that when I was watching TV Huck got on my lap - it’s unheard of lol!!! I’m absolutely not putting the heating on now as I have an added incentive of a lap cat!

Off to meet my rescue friend today to treat her to lunch as a belated birthday present. She’s having a hard time with her husband atm so will be grateful for the change of scene. I asked where she fancied and she said Dunelm so she can have a wander after. She’s very easy to please!!!

I hadn’t bought a gift as never know what to get her but will treat her if I see her showing interest in anything. 

Have a good day everyone.

@Ali71 Kate’s already had the biopsy and they’ve also put a marker in for the surgeon just in case which is a bit concerning but I am still willing everything to be clear for her.


----------



## Jaf

Morning! Just (I'm an hour ahead here). This is about the earliest I get up, I'm a night owl so don't normally sleep till 2am.

Gorgeous day. Going with my neighbour to do our fortnightly shopping. We're going for tapas somewhere, not decided yet, and will be eating outside!!!

Ps how do you lot remember everything? I can't see this forum very well and am thinking of using pen and paper to take notes.


----------



## ewelsh

Oh lovely @Jaf enjoy your day out.


I don’t remember everything, I either look back or I have been known to use pen and paper 😂 especially if I want to check up on something that happened a week ago.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Jaf said:


> how do you lot remember everything? I can't see this forum very well and am thinking of using pen and paper to take notes.


When I'm catching up on posts I tend to "highlight" bits I want to reply to and then click on "quote". Then insert all the quotes before replying to each one  On another forum I use we don't have the "quote" facility so I open the topic I'm replying to in 2 tabs on my browser and switch between them - checking in one tab and replying in the other !

Got all the things on my list this morning - new kitchen runner, new bra (need to try that on !!) AND a new keyboard which I'm using right now and which, so far, seems to be typing the right letters in the right places


----------



## SbanR

@Jaf tapas! YUM😋


----------



## Charity

Just taken Purdey for her walk, blimey its windy out there, almost as bad as Emmerdale at the moment, if anyone is watching. I can't believe I've been watching that woman and girl for 50 years! 😲

My camera has packed up this morning so I shall have to resort to my phone in future.  My OH keeps telling me to buy a decent phone but as I'm not one who has it attached to my hip and don't use it a great deal, I don't want to pay out a huge sum for an Apple phone or similar just to take photos.

My laptop is behaving badly. I had an e-mail from a friend and when I went to reply, it writes its own words! I wrote Hi and it wrote wine, then I wrote Vicky and it came out poetry...after swearing at it several times and threatening to take it to the tip, I switched it off for a while as its obviously overworked. 🤪 Seems OK now.

@huckybuck and @Ali71, I'm not keen on flower remedies either. My magnesium and Vit B tablets (good for bones) combined come from Healthspan, used them for years. The tablets are largish though so if you have a problem with swallowing, perhaps not for you.

@Cully, hope you didn't surprise the Tesco man opening the door in your nightie . Sorry you're thigh is hurting you again, these blessed aches and pains. 

Talking of shopping, I did my online order with Waitrose and am really struggling to keep within budget now. 

Did anyone watch Martin Lewis last night? He says that in April next year, the gas/electricity bills will be going up a further 73%!! 😲😲😲 I can't find the words to say how ridiculous this all is. 

@BarneyBobCat, glad you're feeling better today. 

Off for lunch now, I've wittered on enough .


----------



## Jaf

ewelsh said:


> Oh lovely @Jaf enjoy your day out.
> 
> 
> I don’t remember everything, I either look back or I have been known to use pen and paper 😂 especially if I want to check up on something that happened a week ago.


My sandal broke! Became more of a flip-flop. 

I bought a new tap and some nails. We had tapas outside but the sun went in. Tut.



Bertie'sMum said:


> When I'm catching up on posts I tend to "highlight" bits I want to reply to and then click on "quote". Then insert all the quotes before replying to each one  On another forum I use we don't have the "quote" facility so I open the topic I'm replying to in 2 tabs on my browser and switch between them - checking in one tab and replying in the other !
> 
> Got all the things on my list this morning - new kitchen runner, new bra (need to try that on !!) AND a new keyboard which I'm using right now and which, so far, seems to be typing the right letters in the right places


One of the things I always did when visiting UK was to go bra shopping. There was a great Debenhams, its closed down now. I buy online and hope for the best!


SbanR said:


> @Jaf tapas! YUM😋


What was really helpful for me was that the tapas are often on display so I could look at them. Took me years but eventually I started actually ordering some. 



Charity said:


> Just taken Purdey for her walk, blimey its windy out there, almost as bad as Emmerdale at the moment, if anyone is watching. I can't believe I've been watching that woman and girl for 50 years! 😲
> 
> My camera has packed up this morning so I shall have to resort to my phone in future.  My OH keeps telling me to buy a decent phone but as I'm not one who has it attached to my hip and don't use it a great deal, I don't want to pay out a huge sum for an Apple phone or similar just to take photos.
> 
> My laptop is behaving badly. I had an e-mail from a friend and when I went to reply, it writes its own words! I wrote Hi and it wrote wine, then I wrote Vicky and it came out poetry...after swearing at it several times and threatening to take it to the tip, I switched it off for a while as its obviously overworked. 🤪 Seems OK now.
> 
> @huckybuck and @Ali71, I'm not keen on flower remedies either. My magnesium and Vit B tablets (good for bones) combined come from Healthspan, used them for years. The tablets are largish though so if you have a problem with swallowing, perhaps not for you.
> 
> @Cully, hope you didn't surprise the Tesco man opening the door in your nightie . Sorry you're thigh is hurting you again, these blessed aches and pains.
> 
> Talking of shopping, I did my online order with Waitrose and am really struggling to keep within budget now.
> 
> Did anyone watch Martin Lewis last night? He says that in April next year, the gas/electricity bills will be going up a further 73%!! 😲😲😲 I can't find the words to say how ridiculous this all is.
> 
> @BarneyBobCat, glad you're feeling better today.
> 
> Off for lunch now, I've wittered on enough .


I take magnesium, as you say they are big so I take smaller tablets first to open the pipes up!

In Spain we have lots of wind turbines and solar collectors but the electricity companies are now charging for the use of gas to make electric. Its almost doubled the bills, that had gone up a lot already.


----------



## Ali71

I can't even contemplate further increases on costs - where does it end? Things are going up so much, every time you go to the supermarket your regular items have had yet another price hike. I went to get some wood pellet cat litter from Amazon yesterday, the same stuff I was buying in Feb/March was £18, last month it was £28, this month £39. I've had to bite the bullet and go for some from darker wood, it doesn't seem to work as well but if the cats are fine with it then we'll get used to it.

Food wise I have started using Aldi and Lidl more. The quality is excellent and although you can't get home deliveries, it really is worth it. I can see how the bigger supermarkets have really had to up their game. Of course you can't get absolutely everything especially if you have brand favourites.

Feeling quite tired this afternoon, I managed the gym but my arm aches (that dead-arm feeling) so I stuck to mainly lower body stuff. I just want a sleep now.

@Charity thanks for the tips about the Magnesium tablets, I think my mum has used Healthspan in the past. I'm not too bad taking tablets fortunately. I've had enough practice in the last few years with all my headaches!

@Jaf enjoy your tapas, I agree, yum 
@Bertie'sMum glad to hear you had a successful shopping trip, sometimes it just goes that way. At least you won't have to worry about what you're typing as much!
@huckybuck I really hope Kate gets the all-clear tomorrow. It's always a worrying time waiting for results, fingers crossed for good news

Hope you've all had a good day, and wish you a peaceful evening x


----------



## Charity

Ali71 said:


> I can't even contemplate further increases on costs - where does it end? Things are going up so much, every time you go to the supermarket your regular items have had yet another price hike. I went to get some wood pellet cat litter from Amazon yesterday, the same stuff I was buying in Feb/March was £18, last month it was £28, this month £39. I've had to bite the bullet and go for some from darker wood, it doesn't seem to work as well but if the cats are fine with it then we'll get used to it.
> 
> Food wise I have started using Aldi and Lidl more. The quality is excellent and although you can't get home deliveries, it really is worth it. I can see how the bigger supermarkets have really had to up their game. Of course you can't get absolutely everything especially if you have brand favourites.
> 
> Feeling quite tired this afternoon, I managed the gym but my arm aches (that dead-arm feeling) so I stuck to mainly lower body stuff. I just want a sleep now.
> 
> @Charity thanks for the tips about the Magnesium tablets, I think my mum has used Healthspan in the past. I'm not too bad taking tablets fortunately. I've had enough practice in the last few years with all my headaches!
> 
> @Jaf enjoy your tapas, I agree, yum
> @Bertie'sMum glad to hear you had a successful shopping trip, sometimes it just goes that way. At least you won't have to worry about what you're typing as much!
> @huckybuck I really hope Kate gets the all-clear tomorrow. It's always a worrying time waiting for results, fingers crossed for good news
> 
> Hope you've all had a good day, and wish you a peaceful evening x


My OH and I were talking today about going over to Aldi which should make it cheaper.  I believe Aldi do home deliveries, they've got a website, though not Lidl. We might try next week, if it saves some money and service is good, we'll stick with them. I'm totally fed up with Sainsburys and I booked my Christmas shop with Waitrose who are always more expensive. 

Hope you feel better tomorrow Ali, doesn't sound like you need any magnesium.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Prices are nuts. I am lucky in that we have Tesco, M&S, Aldi, Lidl, Sainsbury's all within the same mile long dual carriageway, plus Morrison's and Asda on the way home from work. So I use the store apps and and Trolley andsee what is cheapest - Lidl isn't on the apps but I tend to go there for certain things. It's absolutely ridiculous. There are lots of memes to do with the price of Lurpak at the moment that make me laugh.


----------



## Ali71

@Charity I think it's click and collect, not sure about the home deliveries. Sometimes it's worth a mooch round to see what's "in the middle" as they have lots of home and DIY bits. The pet food is quite good as well, Milo and Suki eat the little tins of luxury cat pate (although they didn't go for the pouches).
Most own brand products are 10-20p cheaper, some household products much more.

You're right, I don't think I need magnesium for sleeping 😄 
@Mrs Funkin I know those memes...I haven't brought branded spreadable butter for ages, I like my butter thick!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Haha @Ali71 I have to have my Lurpak. Hence Trolley being so useful.

Aldi/Lild/supermarket own brands are good for some things - but some I just cannot do. I have recently, however, found an excellent Heinz Tomato Soup substitute - which is Asda own brand and lovely. So that's my own brand win for October


----------



## Charity

Ali71 said:


> @Charity I think it's click and collect, not sure about the home deliveries. Sometimes it's worth a mooch round to see what's "in the middle" as they have lots of home and DIY bits. The pet food is quite good as well, Milo and Suki eat the little tins of luxury cat pate (although they didn't go for the pouches).
> Most own brand products are 10-20p cheaper, some household products much more.
> 
> You're right, I don't think I need magnesium for sleeping 😄
> @Mrs Funkin I know those memes...I haven't brought branded spreadable butter for ages, I like my butter thick!


You're right, it is. I've just checked the nearest Click and Collect store from our postcode, its over 30 miles away , Give that a miss then.


----------



## Willow_Warren

I still can’t get over the price of milk… I pretty much have all the supermarkets near me do I tend to pick the one that is cheapest for what I want that week! (And I’m fortunate that I get all my red meat from the staff stop at work, cheap and sometimes free!, my freezer of currently rammed!). I got a pack of “ghost” shaped crumpets for 10p from asda yesterday but they didn’t have the mini own brand “Cornetto” 🙁


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Milk is bonkers. I love Cravendale filtered milk but it's now generally £2.25 for 2l - you could always get it for £3 for two x 2l. The Aldi and Lidl own brand filtered milk was £1.25 for 2l at the start of the year and is now £1.75 (same as Sainsbugs and Tesco). I was very happy today as on my Nectar app, Cravendale was £1.47 for 2l  Bearing in mind we have 6 x 2l of milk a week, it's a big saving, hehe. I am married to a cereal addict...!

Lucky you to get your meat cheap @Willow_Warren - I spend a lot on meat too. Actually I spend a lot on food, as D is forever hungry.


----------



## Cully

What a day that was. The freezer is now much happier with no iced up overload. It shouldn't need defrosting so often but DS will leave the door open, e.g. gets ice for his drink but leaves the door open until he's finished whatever else he's doing in the kitchen. Not to mention sometimes not shutting it properly at all. Sorry for moaning. I'm tired and in need of a cuddle.
Tesco didn't send stuff I ordered which was on offer, which was the reason I bought it. Not a happy shopper atm.
@ewelsh , I don't think the pain in my thigh is anything to do with my curtain adventure, although that probably hasn't helped. It's the pain I get quite often when I've been asleep and my knees are bent. Sciatica had been suggested on here but I hardly have any sciatica symptoms. I'm waiting for MRI results and hoping my physio assessment next month will help get to the bottom of it.
I know I'm not alone but I do feel badly neglected medically since before COVID.

@Mrs Funkin , Anchor for me. I've not found anything to match it. I think I eat pretty sensibly so Anchor is my naughty but nice  .
@Charity , oh that's bad luck with your camera.
I was looking for a better camera a few years ago but the prices were ridiculous. That's how I came to buy my 1st smart phone. It was much cheaper, plus had all the extras too. Photos were decent too.
Did I dream it or did you say you've now got your new table?

@Bertie'sMum , I hope your hand is feeling better. I get cramps in mine and it's very painful. Hope you can sleep tonight.

@BarneyBobCat , hope your Dental went well. You're much braver than me.😫

Time to check on B&B , make sure they're fed and watered for the night, and a bit of tiring out play with their laser.
I don't think I'll.have much trouble getting to sleep tonight somehow. Yawn😴
Sleep tight and don't let the bed bugs bite xx.


----------



## Charity

@Cully, I wish there was a cuddle button then I'd give you one.  And yes, you dreamt I had a new table, I'm glad you didn't as it might have been faulty and I've have had to return yet another which would have been a nightmare! I've given up for the moment and am making do. You should put a big note on your freezer or tell DS if he leaves it open and it frosts up, it will be his job to defrost it. 

I'm just going to watch Doc Martin, last one ever I think , for a bit of light entertainment before bed. I'll probably fall asleep and miss the end.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Good morning, it’s pitch black and I’d rather stay in bed than go to work…but I obviously cannot!

I get to test my new tyres this morning - I wonder if I’ll notice any difference? Apparently they have a good fuel economy rating too, we shall see.

I bought a few Christmas bits and bobs yesterday - we go to see my family next weekend, so I shall take their Christmas gifts with me. It’s nearly all edible, so I might as well get it all and save the postage - apparently we are being given our presents then.

What else? Nothing really. I’ve made a curry in the slow cooker for tea tonight. Best get up and at ‘em.

Have a super Thursday everyone.


----------



## Willow_Warren

Help me…. I’m jinxed by slugs today!

I ordered zoo plus Tuesday lunchtime and it arrived yesterday (Pretty good next day delivery), we’ll I wasn’t in and was left outside but I forgot until this morning! So I brought it in… put it on the living room floor… unpacked and put the rubbish out for recycling… then to my shock there was a snail on the living room floor… must have been attached to the box!

then I picked up the rather large black bag of rubbish to take from the back garden through the house to put that out as well. (We don’t have Wheelie bins yet), it brushed against my leg and 🤢. There was a slug on my leg 🤢. Straight into the shower with me. Now I’m sad deciding what to wear today as off to see the customer (although I dont need to be especially smart ). 

also I got the free umbrella with my zooplus order, thought I’d try it (outside to avoid bad luck), but now it won’t “click” and stay down .

good morning everyone hope you have good days!


----------



## urbantigers

Good morning! Sorry but you lot are too chatty and I just can’t catch up!

@Cully I’m sorry you’re feeling rubbish. Have a hug (why is there not a hug emoji?). I feel medically neglected too. I think the minute fibromyalgia went on my records I got pretty much ignored and received no support, even though I have other conditions. Been waiting since February for a CT scan and as for pain clinic - I finished my infusions almost a year a go but have had no follow up. No idea whether I’ve been discharged from there or not. As for seeing a GP - well, I’m not sure that will ever happen again!

Workmen - they don’t make them like they used to. I’m glad Brian was open to a bit of bribery @ewelsh but I find mine all roll up with a bottle of water and decline all offers of tea and biccies. On the rare occasion when one does accept an offer of a drink, it’s always coffee. What happened to builders tea?  When I had my kitchen and bathroom put in 4 years ago, I bought tea and coffee, a variety of biccies (I even bought chocolate ones) but would anyone eat a biscuit? Nope. It took almost 3 months to be completed and only one workman could be persuaded to have a biscuit. I even opened the packet one day in case they just didn’t want to be the first to open them. Then I took a couple out to make it look as though they had been started, but still no. Eventually I almost force fed one of them. I ended up throwing them away,

I do an online shop with Ocado and have definitely noticed price increases. I can’t shop at the likes of Aldi and Lidl as they don’t deliver and I just can’t carry more than a few bits. I also can’t cope at the checkout where I feel under so much pressure to pack quickly. I’ve had to stop buying some more expensive things and made some subs. I manage most weeks to keep it to about £60 including meat for the boys and usually some toiletries or household goods (laundry detergent this week). Planning my menus helps so that will feed me 3 meals a day for a week. I do have a veg box delivered too but I’ve changed that from every 2 weeks to once a month. I do spend quite a bit on coffee as I do love my coffee. I have 2 subscriptions for coffee beans and yesterday I spent £30 online on 3 small bags of beans. I’d rather starve than give up my coffe!

Talking of things going up - I went to the wheelchair shop yesterday and after 14 months of palava, and finally getting awarded a grant for the chair, they tell me the price has gone up (by the manufacturer) and they can’t honour the quote they gave me in August. Apparently it went up in September and by quite a lot - over £500 for the base chair and probably more on some of the bits (total retail price previously was over £10,000 but they did a quote for £7,700). He is going to ask whether sunrise medical will honour the original quote but if they say no, I will have to go back to Access to Work as the grant is for this specific quote and can’t be changed. I’ll have to ask them if they will provide a grant for a higher amount and they may want 3 quotes again. That is all likely to take weeks, or even months, to process. Then I have to hope the price doesn’t go up again. I’m amazed anyone ever gets to the end of anything like this without giving up. I really feel like giving up but I need the chair and can’t afford it any other way.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Good Morning 

Still dark here too @Mrs Funkin but the forecast is for heavy rain later. Thursday again ALREADY !! So off to the charity shop this morning - relief manager today (who none of us really get on with) as our regular one is on a well deserved holiday.

I've been advocating (and using) magnesium for sleep problems for a few years now - a friend on another forum first recommended it for night cramps. I get mine from Holland & Barrett. Does anyone use CBD oil ? I keep reading it's good for pain and wonder if it would help with my hand/arm ? My gardener's wife bought him some Lush soap containing it and he says it's made a difference for his arthritic hands.

Talking to my sister last night and she's told me about a new "Outlet" type shop that's opened up in Kingston where M&S previously had a furniture store so thinking I might pay them a visit tomorrow. I need to change the M&S bra I bought yesterday as it's too big so can do that in the big M&S store there at the same time. @Jaf yes, I used to like Debenhams for bras too - such a shame they went under.



Cully said:


> Sorry for moaning. I'm tired and in need of a cuddle.


*💗((((((((HUGS))))))))💗*

Me thinks it's time for a second cuppa and Lily is asking for a second breakfast (no way sunshine !!). Hope you all have a great day whatever you're doing.


----------



## BarneyBobCat

This cold is the gift that keeps on giving. My cough just about went away yesterday and then all of a sudden on the afternoon my nose started running and hasn't stopped. I lost my sense of smell and taste last night to did a test again - still negative.

Slept ok but had to keep blowing my beak and having drinks of water. Hopefully this next phase goes away today....


----------



## Ali71

Good Morning
Just the hint of getting light here now, I have been pottering about tidying and rearranging things (where to put all my ninjas and gadgets ) for the last couple of hours. Finally found a home for what I'm keeping and the rest is in the holding area (aka my boot). I might pop the digital pressure cooker on Marketplace, even if I give it away it works fine so better than going to landfill.

I'm at home again this morning, it's been one of those disjointed weeks, actually all month with Prague then my birthday. We have a man coming to put either Freesat or a TV aerial in for us. I'm doing away with Sky, we barely watch all the channels so other than the initial outlay today we won't have a subscription payment. Just trying to pare down to the essentials in case things continue to increase. Its a depressing thought. I think that will take up most of the morning. I'm working late tonight as I'm doing another live video/podcast with the techs tonight at 8. I always feel so nervous beforehand but it will be good for visibility as the voting closes in a couple of weeks for this year's awards (I really want to win again!)

I bet you will feel the difference with your tyres @Mrs Funkin (they see me rollin..... lol) Have a great day at work x
@Willow_Warren hope your meeting goes well, and you don't find any more "passengers" on you! You might need your brolly this morning anyway..
@urbantigers I know what you mean about builders, I think the older ones tend to prefer tea and coffee. @Charity was on frequent coffee duty with her carpenter, I think that's right? What an absolute pain about your wheelchair, hopefully you can get a new purchase order for the updated amount, it's their own fault for them taking so long.
@BarneyBobCat I hope you feel better soon, you seem to be caught in a loop with this cold! I know my friend had it last week and she WAS positive, definitely said it was the loss of taste and smell that was the difference. Look after yourself
@Bertie'sMum I have heard a lot of people taking CBD for pain relief. Worth a try at least. Have a good shift at the shop 

Right, I'm going to make a start on the day, toodle-oo, enjoy your Thursdays xx


----------



## Charity

Good morning, when I started this message, there was only @Mrs Funkin on here, then I've been waylaid several times and now you've all beaten me to it. 

It was exceedingly horrible out until nearly 8.00, still black as pitch and pouring with rain. Thankfully, I wasn't on dog walking duty this morning. 😊 Bunty and Toppy wanted to go out and were protesting loudly but I told them they couldn't. Toppy would go I know regardless of the weather then come back with his paws/claws full of wet dirt. 😩

Our plan today was to go to the tip, the charity shop and maybe have a coffee in between. We shall see. Then the Waitrose shop is arriving this afternoon, wonder what will be missing today.

@Mrs Funkin, hope you have a comfy ride to work on your new tyres.
@urbantigers, I'm so sorry you've had so much trouble over your wheelchair, that is beyond frustrating.
@BarneyBobCat, oh dear, not worse again. Hope the negatives continue and it will soon start to get better.

Hope everyone has something to smile about today xx


----------



## SbanR

Good morning. Grey and damp here but pretty mild. Would prefer cold, if it comes with sunshine!

His Lordship is going through another fussy phase but this one is currently lasting a bit longer. Sigh!
Will have to give away the AC Kangaroo as he positively, most definitely will not eat it anymore.

@Willow_Warren I had the same fast service from ZP. Ordered on Monday afternoon, delivered Tues at 11am.
@Bertie'sMum I order my supplements from Healthspan. I wait till it's on offer (they come round quite regularly), then get sufficient to last till the next offer comes along.
Will have to have a think of what I want from Sainsbury's. My friend is doing a click and collect and will add my stuff to her order.
Bye for now.


----------



## ewelsh

Morning all but it could still be nighttime its so dark here, I was out walking girls when suddenly lighting and thunder crashed right above me, then we were all soaked in a split second, never seen anything like it, so we were soaked by the time we got back, its still thundering and the electric is flickering, I bet it will go off just as I am about to post this…

Not much on today Hair appointment, then Waitrose later with lots of goodies for my pal Brian who is back tomorrow… I hope he has some kind of gazebo to work under….maybe I will stand with a brolly over him 😂 


@Mrs Funkin new tyres, whoop whoop, good timing with winter round the corner x
@urbantigers this is outrageously stupid over a wheelchair, you wouldn’t be asking if you didn’t need one, red tape is so annoying…. If I win the lottery I promise I will buy you one, no two xxx
@BarneyBobCat oh dear this isn’t sounding good is it, no taste or smell……. I would stay at home for a few days….
@Ali71 you have totally underplayed yourself, you are a brilliant company and you have worked so hard, to do a live podcast is brilliant 😃 how many listeners do you have? Can we all vote for you?
I got rid of sky last year too, never watch anything really and the price was silly, I fear this is how most people feel these days and it will get worse, only necessities matter


Have a good day everyone xx


----------



## Charity

I meant to mention this earlier. Talking of Sky, we are thinking of changing to another company as our bills for broadband and phone only are a rip off, double some of the offers available. Can anyone recommend one which gives good service i.e. they get little trouble with, as well as reasonable rates.


----------



## ewelsh

I am with BT @Charity for my phone and broadband, they are very painful to speak with… price wise they are average… I have heard Virgin are good if you have fibre


----------



## huckybuck

Mum went to Virgin @Charity and got a deal with TV as well. I am with BT - I did haggle and get it down a bit but I agree they are only average.

Morning morning.

Grim this morning but weirdly warm outside. I had 2 glasses of red wine last night and slept like a drain! I woke at 5 and ended up reading for an hour. It’s so annoying because I do really enjoy a glass of wine but it completely disrupts my sleep. I guess I should time it better when I know I haven’t got much on the next day…

Today I am manic lol!!! I am heading up to Brum to stay at Mum’s while she’s away (peace hurrah) and going for dinner with Dad tonight.

Then tomorrow I’m goinv over to meet Aunty P at Nanny’s as she wants me to go round the house and see if there’s anything I’d like. She’s decided to put Nanny’s house on the market - she can’t keep two going indefinitely so had to make a decision which one to sell.

Will be sad and probably funny at the same time - the sort of things I like as reminders are usually old bedding, clothes and kitchen stuff! I already have Nanny’s original wedding ring (even though we don’t think she was married) she gave it to me years ago.

I need to leave Mr HB a long list of what he’s supposed to do with the kids, hens and rabbit. I’d have liked to go for two nights really but no hope - he’s already said he can’t handle taking the helm for more than one night! 

The one good thing is that I am going to whack the heating up at Mum’s tonight - I think it’s cheap payback for looking after the rabbit 😂

Willing Kate gets good news today. 

Have a good day all.

🤗 @Cully


----------



## Tigermoon

Good morning everyone,

Well I've actually managed to secure a face to face GP appointment!! It took me three days of trying, but success at last. The downside is it's not until next week _and_ it's the day after my covid booster, so I'm hoping I'm not throwing up everywhere like I was last time!!

My leg still hurts, the pain is mainly in the thigh area but drifts around from the lower back down to my foot and seems to switch position at whim! 🙄

We've got a dog staying with us for a couple of weeks while his owner is on holiday. We've looked after him before, so are managing the cats the same way (they are all staying upstairs, while he stays downstairs).

@Willow_Warren EEEWWWW!!! Slugs creep me out, I remember finding a huge one in the stud house once. I had to get help to remove it! The though of one actually being on me is horrific 🤮
@urbantigers I think that 🤗 is the hug emoji. What an bummer about the wheelchair. I just don't think people realise how much disabled people have to fight to get the equipment they need to manage day to day, nor just how much the stuff costs in the first place! I'm looking at getting a new scooter, but the only scooters capable enough for my requirements cost £6000+!! Unfortunately second hand isn't much cheaper either 🙁 I hope it all gets sorted out for you in quicker fashion than before!
@BarneyBobCat I hate to say it but your symptoms are exactly the same as my friend who did have Covid. I hope you feel better soon.
@huckybuck I hope you have a relaxing time away and a nice visit to see your Dad.
@SbanR can't you keep the food in case he decides he actually does like it again later?


----------



## Bethanjane22

Morning all,

Finally managed to get a GP appointment in person to discuss the issue I've been having with very itchy skin all over my body. Thankfully I've been documenting all the instances over the last few months so I could give the doctor a clear picture of what's been going on. I had a really bad flare up last night which resulted in a very restless night. 

After going through everything, she prescribed me a strong antihistamine and asked me to book in a blood test on my way out. So, I popped to reception to book it in, only to be told the next available slot for a blood test is on 15th December! That is 2 months away! I asked if there was anything sooner, only to be told 'no, that's it'. So, I now have a nervous, 2-month, itchy wait to find out if there is anything internal going on that could be causing me to itch so much. It didn't help that she mentioned kidney and liver issues so now my brain is running amok, making up the worst-case scenarios.

I knew the NHS was stretched but I've never known a 2 month wait just for bloods. Where I used to live, you'd get given a form, you'd go to the hospital and then wait your turn for a blood test. Has anyone else had issues like this in their area?


----------



## GingerNinja

Good morning.

Just got back from having my COVID booster and I'm soaked. I really should invest in an umbrella ☔
My son has a delivery of a kitchen sink today and they said if get notification of the one hour time slot by 11am. Checked phone before I started driving home about 10:10 and got a call from the driver just before 10:30 asking for the code to the gate. Oops no-one was there... I did get an email at 10:12 advising that delivery would be between 10:28 and 11:28. I felt bad for the very polite young man but that's not much notification if you ask me!

@Charity in with EE who are part of BT. Average price but were quick to resolve the issue when a mole chewed through the cable  have been with Virgin previously but they keep putting the price up, little by little until you realise you are paying much more than originally quoted. I think they all do this but with Virgin it was more each time.

@urbantigers that's pants about your chair! Everything is going up so fast I can't keep up.

@huckybuck have a nice time. I'm keeping everything crossed for Kate x

Oh, and I think that @ewelsh should be our cat chat motivational speaker 

I've lost my train of thought now....

Have a good day all x


----------



## GingerNinja

Bethanjane22 said:


> I knew the NHS was stretched but I've never known a 2 month wait just for bloods. Where I used to live, you'd get given a form, you'd go to the hospital and then wait your turn for a blood test. Has anyone else had issues like this in their area?


Yes this is what used to happen where I used to live (pre COVID)
I hope the antihistamines work x


----------



## Charity

@huckybuck, hope you enjoy being away on your own even if its a short time and enjoy seeing your Dad. You should leave Mr HB for longer though or he'll never learn to cope. 

Thanks to you, @ewelsh and @GingerNinja for the tip about broadband provider, will have a look this week. It's verry confusing, my friend changed from Sky to Virgin but wasn't impressed with them so went back to Sky. 

My Assistant hasn't turned up for work today, he rang in tired ...


----------



## urbantigers

That’s an awfully long wait @Bethanjane22 I hope the antihistamine helps.

The wheelchair situation is truly dire. There was a time when I naively thought that if you needed a wheelchair you got one. Not so! The criteria with our wheelchair services (and with most I think but it’s a bit of a postcode lottery) is that to get an electric wheelchair on the nhs (or a voucher towards one) you have to need to use it indoors and be unable to use a manual one to get around indoors. Some areas stipulate that if you can walk at all (even only a couple of steps) you do not qualify. You also need to live in accommodation they deem suitable to use one. They even told me that they don’t recommend the chairs they supply to be used outdoors. God knows what they are supplying, but it’s sad that going to the shops etc and being independent is not considered necessary. I know they are expensive but so many people are forced to self fund via charities, go fund me pages etc. I am at least fortunate that I work and have Access to Work as an option to help with the cost. Very frustrating that after finally receiving the grant, I may need to go back to them and start over with a new quote. I was really hoping to have this chair by Christmas but that won’t happen now.


----------



## Cully

I woke at 3 and couldn't get back to sleep so sat doing Wordle. It was dark and chucking it down at 7 so snuggled back under the duvet. Just drifting off when I remembered B&B, so jumped up and ran down to feed them (in pj's).
Got an easy day so will make the most of it. I have my covid booster tomorrow at a place I've no idea where it is and not sure if the buses are running on time. Or if at all!

@Charity , I love Doc Martin so really sad it's the last one. Did you manage to stay awake long enough to watch it?
 I think your assistant has a severe case of lazyitis.

@Willow_Warren ,Ew ... slugs. I don't mind snails though. They're kinda more respectable with their little houses on their backs.
Hope the appointment with your customer goes well.

@urbantigers , your tale of the builders made me smile. One we had sat on my, I mean MY chair drinking a huge mug of tea and ate nearly a whole tin of biccies, I began to think he's moved in. I was soooo relieved when his mate came to pick him up.
Sorry you're still having so much trouble with your wheelchair, it's just not right.

@Bertie'sMum , Hope your shift at the shop goes well today.
Poor Lily. Come over here and you can share Misty's 2nd breakfast. She has an extra one every day. I don't mind if it gets food into her, she's so picky.😸

@BarneyBobCat ,oh dear, I think that's a gift I would rather not receive. Hope you feel better soon. It wont do to have it at the weekend will it?

@ewelsh , how is the leccy, have you still got some? Enjoy your hair pampering. Can't remember the last time I went to the hairdresser. I've been cutting.......hacking my own since lockdown. It's ok till my arms get tired then I have to finish it later and hope I don't get any callers.

@Tigermoon , Oh well done for getting a GP f2f, they're like gold dust here. Write down everything you want to ask so you don't forget. Fingers crossed you don't have a bad reaction to your covid jab this time.

Sun is out now, I might even go for a walk over to the Range. I love the chicken pakora in the Iceland section.
Have a good afternoon everyone, whatever you're up to.


----------



## SbanR

Tigermoon said:


> Good morning everyone,
> 
> Well I've actually managed to secure a face to face GP appointment!! It took me three days of trying, but success at last. The downside is it's not until next week _and_ it's the day after my covid booster, so I'm hoping I'm not throwing up everywhere like I was last time!!
> 
> My leg still hurts, the pain is mainly in the thigh area but drifts around from the lower back down to my foot and seems to switch position at whim! 🙄
> 
> We've got a dog staying with us for a couple of weeks while his owner is on holiday. We've looked after him before, so are managing the cats the same way (they are all staying upstairs, while he stays downstairs).
> 
> @Willow_Warren EEEWWWW!!! Slugs creep me out, I remember finding a huge one in the stud house once. I had to get help to remove it! The though of one actually being on me is horrific 🤮
> @urbantigers I think that 🤗 is the hug emoji. What an bummer about the wheelchair. I just don't think people realise how much disabled people have to fight to get the equipment they need to manage day to day, nor just how much the stuff costs in the first place! I'm looking at getting a new scooter, but the only scooters capable enough for my requirements cost £6000+!! Unfortunately second hand isn't much cheaper either 🙁 I hope it all gets sorted out for you in quicker fashion than before!
> @BarneyBobCat I hate to say it but your symptoms are exactly the same as my friend who did have Covid. I hope you feel better soon.
> @huckybuck I hope you have a relaxing time away and a nice visit to see your Dad.
> @SbanR can't you keep the food in case he decides he actually does like it again later?


Unfortunately I have kept it from almost 2 years ago!
I had hoped he would start eating it again, as he did with the AVF and Feringa.
There's a small rescue near me that gets all my fussy one's rejects.

Hope you're well enough after your booster to keep your GP appointment and he has the solution to your pain.


----------



## Charity

The Prime Minister has resigned then. I can't believe what's happened to this country.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Charity said:


> The Prime Minister has resigned then. I can't believe what's happened to this country.


what I have to say on the subject would get me banned from social media forever


----------



## ewelsh

I


Charity said:


> The Prime Minister has resigned then. I can't believe what's happened to this country.



I think the plan all along was for Boris to step down, some poor mug to step in then out and Boris will be back!


----------



## Charity

ewelsh said:


> I
> 
> 
> 
> I think the plan all along was for Boris to step down, some poor mug to step in then out and Boris will be back!


You could be right, apparently he is thinking of putting up again. Could be a case of the better the devil you know 😏


----------



## ewelsh

Charity said:


> You could be right, apparently he is thinking of putting up again. Could be a case of the better the devil you know 😏



If he isn’t back this time to sort the mess out I will be surprised, we need someone to sort the mess out, UK is a laughing stock right now


His final speech outside Downing Street outlined the story of Cincinnatus - an old Roman politician and statesman who was in retirement, living life as a farmer. However, when Rome was threatened with invasion, he took up power of the republic and single-handedly defeated the enemy.

He then relinquished power, returning to his farm. Political commentators at the time speculated this reference could have been a veiled hint at an intent to return to front-bench politics at some point in the future, perhaps even the office of Prime Minister.



say no more!


----------



## lullabydream

I shared this quote in general chat. I know not everyone goes in general chat so thought I would post it here 

next shortest-serving Prime Minister, you'd have to go back to 1827, when George Canning died of tuberculosis after serving 119 days in office.
You can get antibiotics for that now but, sadly for Truss, there are still no antibiotics for being terrible at your job.

It's from a random article here 


https://www.popbuzz.com/internet/viral/liz-truss-memes-prime-minister-lasted-longer/


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Bertie'sMum said:


> Good Morning
> 
> Still dark here too @Mrs Funkin but the forecast is for heavy rain later. Thursday again ALREADY !! So off to the charity shop this morning - relief manager today (who none of us really get on with) as our regular one is on a well deserved holiday.
> 
> I've been advocating (and using) magnesium for sleep problems for a few years now - a friend on another forum first recommended it for night cramps. I get mine from Holland & Barrett. Does anyone use CBD oil ? I keep reading it's good for pain and wonder if it would help with my hand/arm ? My gardener's wife bought him some Lush soap containing it and he says it's made a difference for his arthritic hands.
> 
> Talking to my sister last night and she's told me about a new "Outlet" type shop that's opened up in Kingston where M&S previously had a furniture store so thinking I might pay them a visit tomorrow. I need to change the M&S bra I bought yesterday as it's too big so can do that in the big M&S store there at the same time. @Jaf yes, I used to like Debenhams for bras too - such a shame they went under.
> 
> 
> 
> *💗((((((((HUGS))))))))💗*
> 
> Me thinks it's time for a second cuppa and Lily is asking for a second breakfast (no way sunshine !!). Hope you all have a great day whatever you're doing.


I remember when the big furniture M&S store opened in Kingston, with menswear on the ground floor too. It was such a weird space, I'm surprised it's stayed open as long as it has. Is it an M&S outlet or something else? I miss Kingston for shopping, it's rubbish locally down here.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Charity said:


> I meant to mention this earlier. Talking of Sky, we are thinking of changing to another company as our bills for broadband and phone only are a rip off, double some of the offers available. Can anyone recommend one which gives good service i.e. they get little trouble with, as well as reasonable rates.


Husband went through to the cancellations department in Sky last week and managed to get faster broadband and the same tv package as the new deals that were coming through. They were trying to charge us £80 - and he's got it for £58 (currently £54 but the broadband is better). So worth calling up, if you can be bothered.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Bethanjane22 said:


> Morning all,
> 
> Finally managed to get a GP appointment in person to discuss the issue I've been having with very itchy skin all over my body. Thankfully I've been documenting all the instances over the last few months so I could give the doctor a clear picture of what's been going on. I had a really bad flare up last night which resulted in a very restless night.
> 
> After going through everything, she prescribed me a strong antihistamine and asked me to book in a blood test on my way out. So, I popped to reception to book it in, only to be told the next available slot for a blood test is on 15th December! That is 2 months away! I asked if there was anything sooner, only to be told 'no, that's it'. So, I now have a nervous, 2-month, itchy wait to find out if there is anything internal going on that could be causing me to itch so much. It didn't help that she mentioned kidney and liver issues so now my brain is running amok, making up the worst-case scenarios.
> 
> I knew the NHS was stretched but I've never known a 2 month wait just for bloods. Where I used to live, you'd get given a form, you'd go to the hospital and then wait your turn for a blood test. Has anyone else had issues like this in their area?


Surely your local hospital has a pathology department for bloods? Ours is all "book online" for hospital now, the GP phlebotomy service here is hopeless - long waits and absolutely useless staff (I've never had such shocking phlebotomists than at my GP, I don't allow them to do it now). My first thought is absolutely liver issues if you have itching without a rash that is worse at night, I wouldn't want to be waiting two months either. If I could hop in the teleporter and come to take your bloods for you, I would. 

I'd have a mooch on your local hospital website and see if there is a Path lab that can help you xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh @huckybuck that will be a sad time for you, going to Nanny Ds and looking for things - be sure to see if there's any of your favourite 70s polycotton pillow cases! I hope it's okay (and enjoy putting the heating on at your Mum's). Lots of love xx


----------



## Charity

Mrs Funkin said:


> Husband went through to the cancellations department in Sky last week and managed to get faster broadband and the same tv package as the new deals that were coming through. They were trying to charge us £80 - and he's got it for £58 (currently £54 but the broadband is better). So worth calling up, if you can be bothered.


I looked at EE this afternoon and deals were quite good, half what we are paying now plus as OH has an EE mobile, he could get discount off calls etc. A chap phoned me from EE later though and said if we wanted the phone as well as broadband, we'd have to change our number. I found that a bit strange as we've got a BT line and EE is part of BT. Now looking at BT's own website. Sky are charging us £51 per month, went up a couple of months ago from £31, so if we can find something for half of that, we'll be happy. Sky's current deals are higher than most others.


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> You could be right, apparently he is thinking of putting up again. Could be a case of the better the devil you know 😏


Oh no, I couldn't bear all that blustering and not even being able to string a sentence together. We need someone we can respect and trust. Not a circus clown.


----------



## Charity

Cully said:


> Oh no, I couldn't bear all that blustering and not even being able to string a sentence together. We need someone we can respect and trust. Not a circus clown.


I can't think of anybody we can respect and trust.


----------



## huckybuck

Not such great news for my lovely friend Kate. It’s cancer and they are sending her to see the surgeon on Monday. 

She sounds quite philosophical about it all (she’s very stoic) but I think she’s struggling underneath. I’ve said I am there for her whatever she needs. Hoping it will be a case of get it all out (I hope she doesn’t need chemo or radio) and then it’s gone for good. Keep sending those healthy positive healing thoughts PLEASE xx

ETA the NHS have been amazing so far. From her mammogram recall to the biopsy and surgeon appointment will be 10 days.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh no @huckybuck I'm sorry to read that. On the plus side, it's a very treatable cancer in so many cases. I shall send all the positive thoughts I can muster. (((Kate)))


----------



## huckybuck

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh no @huckybuck I'm sorry to read that. On the plus side, it's a very treatable cancer in so many cases. I shall send all the positive thoughts I can muster. (((Kate)))


This is what I am hopeful for. As long as it hasn’t spread she’ll cope I’m sure.


----------



## SbanR

Sorry to hear your friend's news @huckybuck . Will continue to send her positive vibes.


----------



## lullabydream

Positive vibes for Kate sent from me.

Sending love to you too, as cancer effects everyone when it raises it's ugly head


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Morning, been awake a while but no more sleeping to be had so I am awaiting my cuppa which will arrive shortly. Absolutely pitch black, obviously, fully heading into winter now! We had quite the storm yesterday morning.

Work again today, no doubt with a load of faffle. Our manager is only three days a week and works a shorter day than we all do now. Which means that some of the HCAs try to take the mickey - so last night they started to get ready to leave at 5:40 (we finish at 6:30) and I had to tell them nope. They were not finishing work 50 minutes early. I don’t mind if I know people have worked extra but generally it’s only the midwives that work extra hours/don’t have their lunch/start early. So no doubt I was being talked about. Urgh.

I’ve not made any tea for tonight so it might be a case of pasta/pesto or something super basic like that I think. I think on Wednesday I forgot I had Thursday/Friday at work…blanked it out 

Sent a spreadsheet of flights and accommodation to husband and pals last night. Have the go ahead from several of my colleagues re: date of annual leave next year, so hopefully we can firm something up soon. It’s very odd planning a holiday! I’ve had one night away from home since May 2019 and D has had none. We are away next weekend for two whole nights. Crikey. 

I hope that everyone has a grand day, it’s Fri-YAY! I feel like I need the weekend this weekend. I don’t usually as I’m part time but this weekend, yes please!


----------



## urbantigers

TGIF. I was woken at 4.30 by the boys. Didn’t get up then but no more sleep. It was actually Mosi who woke me and then Kito woke. After scrabbling around in the litter tray, he came back to bed and after a short whinge Kito shut up until about 5. When I woke at 4.30 my first thought was the wheelchair and instant anxiety 

im sorry Kate’s results weren’t good news @huckybuck. Fingers crossed it’s straight forward treatment that gets rid of it for good.

I am locked into a contract with Sky as I got a better deal a year ago when I upgraded to Sky Q - faster broadband and sky Q for less than I was paying previously, so I’ll probably leave well alone there. Keep telling myself I should stop getting Prime but I do watch it quite a lot a d then there’s next day delivery on Amazon, so can’t bring myself to ditch that. At least I know there are things I can get rid of if it becomes really necessary. I have suggested to the boys we ditch their freeze dried treats but that didn’t go down well.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Good Morning  

Still dark here too, but quite mild for the time of year ! BUT we've got heavy rain and thunderstorms forecast today 



Mrs Funkin said:


> I remember when the big furniture M&S store opened in Kingston, with menswear on the ground floor too. It was such a weird space, I'm surprised it's stayed open as long as it has. Is it an M&S outlet or something else? I miss Kingston for shopping, it's rubbish locally down here.


No, it's not an M&S outlet - From what my sister told me it's lot of different retailers under the one roof. Some time back we had an Allders in Croydon and when they closed down the store was re-opened under the name "The Outlet" with lots of different retailers occupying the space. Everything from furniture to home wares to fashion. If I do manage to get there today I'll report back later 

@huckybuck - sorry to learn that your friend has tested positive  Hopefully it has been caught early. More positive vibes on their way.

Not sure what I'll be doing if I don't manage to get into Kingston today (will depend on how much pain I'm in after I've showered and dressed !) - probably get the food shopping done instead this morning and then hunker down with a film on TV and Lily on my lap this afternoon 

Have a good day everyone


----------



## BarneyBobCat

This is why we need to beat cancer @huckybuck , Ive got my 3000 press up challenge coming soon! Hope your friend is one of the lucky ones. 

I was awful all day yesterday, goo streaming out of my head. I feel marginally better today - its been a very strange cold. Still negative, still sanitising constantly etc so hopefully nobody else gets it. But its Friday thankfully!

Have a great day all!


----------



## Charity

Good morning all. 

@huckybuck, I'm sorry about Kate's results but, as we know, many have come through and beaten it so positive is the word, though it's obviously hard. Wishing her the very best.

Today is not going to be a good Friday. Orlando's Mum asked me yesterday if I would take her and Orlando on his last journey to the vets . He stopped eating the last couple of days and has been very sick so she feels the time has come. She has been in bits since being told a few weeks ago he had cancer and has been dreading this day as we all do. The appointment isn't until 1.30 so an agonising wait. Please send good vibes that he has a peaceful journey to Rainbow Bridge. 

OH and I were going out for breakfast this morning but can't say I'm in the mood now though it would be a distraction. 

The weather here today is meant to be rain and thunderstorms...suits the mood of the day I suppose.

On a happier note, I ordered some new cat food to try which came yesterday, Wellness Core Shredded, and Bunty has eaten it all up...hooray! She seems to be getting much more amenable in her older age. 😸

Yesterday, we had this massive beast flying low and slow round and round our house for ages on a training session apparently. I do wish they'd find somewhere else, you know me and planes. 😬










@Mrs Funkin, good luck with the holiday plans.
@Bertie's Mum, enjoy your relaxing afternoon, we all need those
@BarneyBobCat, let's hope you can shake that damn cold this weekend, snotty blighter....not you, the cold 🤧
@urbantigers, I know its no use telling you to try and not think about the wheelchair, these things get under our skin don't they

Have a nice Friday everyone xx


----------



## Bertie'sMum

@Charity although I "liked" your post I'm sorry to hear about Orlando  Please tell his Mum that we'll all be thinking of her and holding her hand when he takes his last journey.


----------



## Ali71

@huckybuck I'm so very sorry it wasn't the news Kate and all of us hoped for. I have several friends who are BC survivors, sending lots of positive wishes that your dear friend has had it caught early and the treatment plan is not too harrowing 

@Charity oh poor Orlando, and how kind of you to help and support your friend on this sad day. I think these posts get to all of us as pet lovers, as we truly empathise; to us they are so much more, they are family members. 

It is very grey and murky this morning here in Norfolk, yesterday we had plenty of rain, no sign of the beautiful brightness from earlier in the week. My arm is still a bit red after my flu jab on Wednesday morning, although the dead arm feeling has eased a lot. We are extra tired today, I had a very long day yesterday, OH was even longer as not only did I have my live show 8-9 last night, we had an emergency case driven up from Kent which got to us at 10pm last night. So poor OH worked most of the night, after being at work since 5am. I wonder what today will bring... 

Sending as much positivity as I can muster today for good health, strength, healing to get everyone through what they need to do xx


----------



## Charity

Ali71 said:


> @huckybuck I'm so very sorry it wasn't the news Kate and all of us hoped for. I have several friends who are BC survivors, sending lots of positive wishes that your dear friend has had it caught early and the treatment plan is not too harrowing
> 
> @Charity oh poor Orlando, and how kind of you to help and support your friend on this sad day. I think these posts get to all of us as pet lovers, as we truly empathise; to us they are so much more, they are family members.
> 
> It is very grey and murky this morning here in Norfolk, yesterday we had plenty of rain, no sign of the beautiful brightness from earlier in the week. My arm is still a bit red after my flu jab on Wednesday morning, although the dead arm feeling has eased a lot. We are extra tired today, I had a very long day yesterday, OH was even longer as not only did I have my live show 8-9 last night, we had an emergency case driven up from Kent which got to us at 10pm last night. So poor OH worked most of the night, after being at work since 5am. I wonder what today will bring...
> 
> Sending as much positivity as I can muster today for good health, strength, healing to get everyone through what they need to do xx


Oh dear Ali, what a long, stressful day you had yesterday both of you. Hope its not all work today as well. Thankfully you can rest up over the weekend.


----------



## Ali71

Charity said:


> Oh dear Ali, what a long, stressful day you had yesterday both of you. Hope its not all work today as well. Thankfully you can rest up over the weekend.


Up with the lark as usual @Charity but hoping for an easier day. Fridays can go either way! Looking forward to the weekend for sure xx


----------



## huckybuck

Morning all. 
At Mum’s and warm as toast 😉

Didn’t sleep a wink last night as I forgot how to set her alarm for bedtime. Normally it wouldn’t bother me - as long as the doors have been checked I’m usually ok - but last night I watched the Watcher before bed 🙄. I had one ear and one eye open all night 🤣

Off to meet Aunty P mid morning for a couple of hours so wil pick up some sandwiches and a cake on the way and we can have a bit of lunch.

Mr HB is coping at home although he said none of the cats would go to bed last night (they were all waiting for me I think). I’m sure they went up at some point as it would have got too cold for them lol! 

@Charity such a sad day today but how lovely your friend feels able to ask you to go. I hope it’s very peaceful and quick when it happens. Thinking of you.

@BarneyBobCat have you got a link to your challenge yet? 

Hope today brightens up for everyone!


----------



## SbanR

Good morning. It's still grey, damp but mild today. Rain forecast for later. Just great for market day.

@Charity thinking of you and Orlando's mum. I hope Orlando will have a smooth journey to Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## GingerNinja

Morning all.

I want to curl up in a ball and go to sleep. I did sleep but was aching all over this morning, and with a banging headache, not sure if that is the covid jab or not. Busy day at work today but finding it difficult to concentrate so will take more paracetemol when I can.

I did have a rare 2 hour cuddle with Ginkgo yesterday afternoon on the sofa 

@huckybuck as everyone else has said, I do hope that Kate's cancer has been caught early and that treatment will be minimal and successful xx

@Charity I hope that Orlando's last journey will be a peaceful one (((hugs)))

I hope everyone else has a quiet day and we all get through it to the weekend!


----------



## ewelsh

Good late morning everyone


Brian and the gang are here, 4 people, 2 vans, for one boiler, what’s all that about hey! Tea’s and coffee’s are flowing, now on the second packet of biscuits!











The kray twins are driving me mad itching to get out to play with the men, Lottie and Libby have disappeared upstairs, Lucy is completely oblivious! 
As soon as I have hot water, the first thing I will do is bath The grey Kray twins, then mop my floors properly, then have a lovely hot shower. Husband is back this afternoon ( typical he missed all the cold 🙄 ) so the next 3 weeks will be manic as they always are when he is home…

@Ali71 how did the podcast go? You looked very professional on screen, loved the lights behind you. Your poor OH working that late, I hope his bill reflected the time and work involved….

@huckybuck biggest hugs to your friend Kate, no one wants to hear that news do they, but I must say it sounds like they are on the case for her very quickly, having said that I bet the last 10 days and this weekend will feel like a life-time for her. I will include Kate in my prayers And hope the programme is fast and quickly resolved. Sending you a hug too @huckybuck as I know you will worry xx

Had to laugh at you turning the heat up at your mum’s 😂 and The watcher keeping one eye open 😂
Today at Nanny D’s will be difficult for you with mixed feelings. I know how I felt when I had to clear my Gran’s bungalow, so many memories and so much stuff. The only thing I wanted was her milk jug which she used everyday for as long as I can remember. Like you will do, I too some of her bedding, it was the smell of her really. I kept mine in a plastic sealed bag so I wouldn’t loose the scent which did go eventually. I hope you can find the fun memories my lovely. Take care driving back and keep focused on driving. Xxx


@Charity, I bet you were happy with that aircraft…. Too big to be that low! 
Poor Orlando, even though the day was coming it doesn’t make it any better Does it. Your such a good friend to go with her again, how many times have you been now? xxxx I hope he has a smooth passing xx You’ll be in my thoughts today xx


Hope everyone with aches and pains, snotty or not snotty and just feeling under the weather has a good a day as you can.


Off to make Brian another cuppa where he will say “ oooh that there is a smashing cuppa lass” 😃


x


----------



## Ali71

@ewelsh it went fine thanks, the time went really quickly, when someone says you're live for an hour but as there was a group of us it wasn't so bad. Those lights are part of my husband's hobby, it was filmed in his studio  

I hope they get everything sorted for you without too much aggravation so you can bathe the Kray Twins and enjoy your shower... it's the simple things we take for granted when stuff goes wrong! Will be lovely for you to have Mr EW home xx


----------



## ewelsh

I have heating and hot water yippppeeeee the house will take ages to heat up but still not complaining.

Glad your podcast went well @Ali71 😃 great lights, lovely studio too x


----------



## Ali71

I'm so happy for you! Nice hot shower, all the products you can muster, hair mask, body scrub, the works  x


----------



## Annealise

It’s a real Autumn blustery heavy rainy day here in Stratford upon Avon today. Just finished my shift at the Food Bank - it has become incredibly busy over the last few weeks. It’s sad to see families struggling for items. Normally I would curl up with a book all cosy with the heating on but still waiting until it becomes colder.
@huckybuck sorry to hear about your friend. I hope it is straight forward for her. My sister in law is going through this too. Her op is 2nd November. She has additional lymph nodes that are affected which is a bit worrying but fingers crossed. My husband has just gone through gruelling 8 months cancer treatment - it has all felt surreal but there is light at the end of the tunnel for now.
On a good note I have just booked tickets at the Everyman cinema to go and see the live streaming of the Coldplay concert from Buenos Aires next Saturday.


----------



## Charity

I'm back from the vets and dropped my friend at home. It's absolutely pouring with rain. Not an afternoon I want to repeat. Orlando has now gone to Rainbow Bridge, It was very peaceful and the little boy was definitely ready to go. Feeling terribly sad for him and his Mum as they didn't have a lot of time together. Just want to go somewhere and have a good weep now.

RIP and sweet dreams Orlando


----------



## ewelsh

So sad they didn’t have long together. Orlando you were loved enough for your mum to let you go, I’m glad you knew some love when it mattered.


Run young and free again sweet boy xxxx


((())) to you @Charity xxx


----------



## Bethanjane22

Mrs Funkin said:


> Surely your local hospital has a pathology department for bloods? Ours is all "book online" for hospital now, the GP phlebotomy service here is hopeless - long waits and absolutely useless staff (I've never had such shocking phlebotomists than at my GP, I don't allow them to do it now). My first thought is absolutely liver issues if you have itching without a rash that is worse at night, I wouldn't want to be waiting two months either. If I could hop in the teleporter and come to take your bloods for you, I would.
> 
> I'd have a mooch on your local hospital website and see if there is a Path lab that can help you xx


I've already been losing sleep over it; I'm scared to have a glass of wine just in case I cause damage to my potentially problematic liver. I'm going to give the antihistamines a week and then will make another appointment and push for a sooner blood test. 

I've also requested the bloods form from the GP by email so I'm hoping they'll allow me to have it because I've found a private mobile phlebotomist in my area who can draw blood for GP requests. There is a charge but to put my mind at ease and to stop the itching I will pay anything.


----------



## Annealise

Charity said:


> I'm back from the vets and dropped my friend at home. It's absolutely pouring with rain. Not an afternoon I want to repeat. Orlando has now gone to Rainbow Bridge, It was very peaceful and the little boy was definitely ready to go. Feeling terribly sad for him and his Mum as they didn't have a lot of time together. Just want to go somewhere and have a good weep now.
> 
> RIP and sweet dreams Orlando
> 
> View attachment 578805
> 
> 
> View attachment 578806



So sorry to hear your friend’s sad news . It’s such a huge and brave decision to make for him. Sleep tight Orlando. Xx


----------



## Annealise

Bethanjane22 said:


> I've already been losing sleep over it; I'm scared to have a glass of wine just in case I cause damage to my potentially problematic liver. I'm going to give the antihistamines a week and then will make another appointment and push for a sooner blood test.
> 
> I've also requested the bloods form from the GP by email so I'm hoping they'll allow me to have it because I've found a private mobile phlebotomist in my area who can draw blood for GP requests. There is a charge but to put my mind at ease and to stop the itching I will pay anything.


But you can get the bloods request form from your GP and have them done at your local NHS hospital. At ours we use to have to take a ticket and wait our turn but I think you can book your appointment online now.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Annealise said:


> But you can get the bloods request form your GP and have them done at your local NHS hospital. No appointment needed.



In our area since Covid all blood tests are only by appointment. I use the Swift Queue online booking system which lists all the clinics in our area and then get to choose where and when I want to go - usually within a day or so at the most.


----------



## Bethanjane22

Annealise said:


> But you can get the bloods request form your GP and have them done at your local NHS hospital. No appointment needed.


From what I've read about our local area, the hospitals won't do them if you just turn up with a form. I've asked the question on the local community group and unless you get referred to the hospital specifically, you have to have them done at the GP. I will do a bit of digging and will call the GP surgery on Monday to see if they can give me the form.


----------



## Annealise

Bertie'sMum said:


> In our area since Covid all blood tests are only by appointment. I use the Swift Queue online booking system which lists all the clinics in our area and then get to choose where and when I want to go - usually within a day or so at the most.


 Just realised ours use to be take a ticket and wait service but it’s been ages since I’ve been. It’s now been switched to book online.


----------



## Annealise

Bethanjane22 said:


> From what I've read about our local area, the hospitals won't do them if you just turn up with a form. I've asked the question on the local community group and unless you get referred to the hospital specifically, you have to have them done at the GP. I will do a bit of digging and will call the GP surgery on Monday to see if they can give me the form.



Oh really, well no wonder a surgery would be busy for months with patients blood tests - how awful when you have something urgent waiting to be investigated .


----------



## BarneyBobCat

huckybuck said:


> @BarneyBobCat have you got a link to your challenge yet?


Yep, still waiting for the full sponsorship kit but here I am prepared for the pain!









Chris's 100 push-ups Giving Page


Thanks for visiting my fundraising page. I’m going to do 100 push ups a day in November to help raise money for Cancer Research UK. Please show your support and help fund life-saving research by donating to my page.



fundraise.cancerresearchuk.org


----------



## ewelsh

Well done @BarneyBobCat I've sponsored you. 😉


----------



## GingerNinja

I will sponsor you @BarneyBobCat but will have to wait until payday x


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh @Charity your poor friend with her lovely boy. Go well, Orlando, I am so happy for you that you knew such love - run free at the Bridge. Love to your friend at this time of grief xx


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Oh man - thanks so much for the donations folks. I'll set up a separate thread for the press-up-a-thon. I will provide updates and evidence of the act - I really worry people think I wont actually do the thing with it all being online, but its a Cancer Research account so no money goes anywhere near me regardless - its all direct to the clever people


----------



## huckybuck

All done @BarneyBobCat 

Looking forward to the new thread. I hope the photographic evidence provided will be shirtless 😂


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Thanks so much HB, Charity and Ewelsh - you are all very kind. Shirtless photos - I need to get a wax and fake tan now!


----------



## Charity

Done
Look forward to a video of you in action @BarneyBobCat. Barney can help you out


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Morning, been awake since 4:40, it’s not even starting to get light yet and the sea sounds a bit cross this morning. Just having my first cuppa  

I’m glad it’s the weekend. We are off out today for the 50th birthday lunch for one of our wedding ushers. We know his family pretty well, as his oldest (now 22!) is our godson. Not that we hear hide nor hair from our godson and haven’t seen him since his 18th when we furnished him with a bank account we’d been saving for him since he was born (not an enormous amount of money but over £2000) and we never even got a thank you. Sigh. Anyway, will be nice to see them all. I’m going to see if my best mate is home later as she lives near where we are going, so may try to drop in on her (and our 21 year old god daughter, who did say thank you for her £2000+ on her 18th, haha!). Blooming heck. I’m a misery!

Usually Saturday means parkrun but my ankle still isn’t right, so I don’t think I’ll risk it. I think it feels a bit better but not sure if it’s wishful thinking 

Will do a few jobs this morning before we head off. The only real downside to living where we live is how awkward it is to get to places. Everywhere feels miles away e.g. going out today is 90 minutes each way.

Right, best go sort the washing. I don’t have much chance this weekend and I’m back to work Mon and Tuesday and I’ve only got two uniforms, so need washing.

Have a Super Saturday everyone, have fun whatever you’re doing


----------



## urbantigers

Good morning! Moaning Minnie is up to his old tricks in the morning. It seems my few months of relative peace are over and we are back on the early mornings. Why can’t he just be quiet? Stupid question. He’s a cat and he does what he wants.

RIP lovely Orlando. Such a gorgeous boy.

That really does seem ridiculous @Bethanjane22 . I think you have to go to the surgery for an appointment at my GP too but I haven’t had any blood tests for a while so I don’t know how long the wait is for an appointment Although I do have a bit of an MOT booked in a couple of weeks.

Yay for hot water @ewelsh Well done Brian. That was money well spent on biccies.

I’ve calmed down a little about the wheelchair after getting very agitated yesterday. I thought at one point I was going to explode with anger! I’ve had an email from the shop manager just saying he was seeing the rep and had spoken to someone else and they were “discussing what they can do for me” and was hoping to have some news by the end of the day. I didn’t hear anything by the end of the day so am going to try to chill over the weekend. In a strange coincidence, I was talking to my manager yesterday and it turns out she knows the shop manager - he’s a friend of her brother in law - and has actually spoken to him about this (outside of work). I told her to tell him to get a move and sort something out.

I have a hair appointment this morning, so no going back to bed after feeding the hungry hordes, although I don’t know where I’m going or where I’m going to park. They relocated a couple of months ago and I was going to try to find a new hairdresser but I’ve ended up booking with my old one. They are only there temporarily so I’ll see where they end up before looking for somewhere new. I will just have to leave extra time and hope I find it ok.


----------



## Charity

Good morning. Hopefully there won't be buckets of rain like yesterday. I can see a pink sky.

I almost slept like a log for a change, I was so tired. I had a chat with my friend last night on the phone just to see how she was. She had a banging headache and was going to bed early.

I'm on my own today with the pets so I can hopefully just potter about though I'm being hounded on the phone by the EE man now since I put some information on their website Thursday to look at changing providers. Bet he rings today but I shall ignore him then he'll hopefully get fed up and go away.

I have to go out to pick up my OH's prescription. I restocked and tidied the cat food cupboard yesterday so it looks good for about five minutes and I need to sort out some bedroom cupboards then I've got about eight charity Christmas catalogues which I can look through later. 🎅

Enjoy your day @Mrs Funkin. Some, and I stress some, young people are so ungrateful nowadays with no manners, we have that in OH's family too. Hope your ankle stops bothering you soon.
@urbantigers, try and de-stress and have a relaxing weekend, Monday will come round all too soon.
@ewelsh, I hope you are having a very long hot shower this morning

Sorry, must dash, Purdey's calling, I'm on dog walking duty this morning. 🐕

Have a good day everyone xx


----------



## Ali71

Good Morning 
Slept like a log last night after the previous very long day...OH has gone in for a few hours this morning so its my chance to potter about in peace. I could have gone in to work too but I know by the time I get back lunchtime it will be make food, eat food and then want to do nothing other than sit, and as we are out tomorrow I need to get on with stuff. Henry has done a lap of honour (I love my Shark for quick whiz round but you can't get in the corners v well) and I'm on second load of washing. It is nice and bright here this morning with a a bit of a breeze going, and very mild. I might even go for a walk later.

@Mrs Funkin what a lovely and generous thing to do for your Godchildren, just a shame that people can be so ungrateful. Long gone are the days of thank you letters which I remember writing out for all my presents. Have a lovely day with your friends and enjoy yourselves 
@Charity I hope you have a really nice potter about and the EE man leaves you alone!
@urbantigers enjoy your pampering at the hairdressers, hopefully it's easy to find and get parked up.

Have a lovely day everyone xx


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Good Morning  

Lovely bright morning, but lashings of rain forecast for tomorrow ! Should really get my laundry done today so that it can dry outdoors but, TBH, I'm suffering from a bad case of the CBAs 

@Mrs Funkin I had similar with my great niece for when I gave her a gift of money for doing well in her exams this year - a quick phone call to say "thank you for the money Aunty" or even a text would have done; It was only £20 but suffice to say I was very disappointed  Enjoy your lunch with friends 

Nothing much on my to do list today so might pop down the high street to change the bra I bought in M&S earlier in the week and pay a visit to their food hall for a ready meal or two to re-stock the freezer.

Have a good one everybody


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Its Caturday! Not much planned today. Cold is a little better but still with me. I should get out on my bike but I'm not feeling like it just yet - maybe in an hour I will. 

Need to pick a lunch location - best get on with doing some research.

Have a great day all!


----------



## GingerNinja

Good morning.

I slept a bit better but still waking with night sweats several times  I went back to bed just before 7 and had another 1.5 hours.

@urbantigers I hope that you can find/park and enjoy your haircut. I really hope that something can be done about your chair so that you don't have to go through the stressful process again x

I agree that young people today seem to be/feel entitled. We too were taught to write thank you letters from a young age and luckily my son and three nieces always call or message to say thank you for gifts.

@Charity and @Bertie'sMum enjoy pottering and relaxing.

@ewelsh so pleased that your boiler is sorted!

I've got a few jobs to do today but I think I'm going to go sofa hunting again. @huckybuck I had a look at sofasofa they do some nice fabric/shapes but I'm wary about reviews. What is good is that you get three + weeks and can return of you're not happy, I think someone on the forum did this (maybe @Lurcherlad ?)

Have a good day everyone xx


----------



## huckybuck

Morning all. 
Thank goodness the sun is shining this morning.

Traffic back from Nanny’s was horrendous in the rain last night so took me hours! I was so tired when I got home I cba to empty the boot. So that’s a job today.

All the lovely vintage finds I thought I’d find at Nanny’s 🙄 what I’d forgotten is Nanny although had traditional values, was hip and trendy and modern in everything else! No stripy sheets, no vintage tea set, no 1950s clothes…I have picked up a rather nice canteen of cutlery, some cut glass and one of her jackets to wear!! 

What I did find was lots of photos and momentos of me that she’d kept for 50 years so that will be lovely to look through. I also nabbed her cookery book. There are a couple of “recipes” she’s hand written but whether I’ll be able to follow them is another matter. Nanny left school at 12 barely able to write/spell so her written words tend to be very brief. I am glad I’ve got it though.

I’ve a loaf of stuff for the cat rescue and going to go up again in a couple of weeks after the rest of the family have been in to take some more for them.

Hopefully the house can go on the market in a week or so once most of the clutter has gone. Nanny had a lot of stuff lol!! 

Today I am doing absolutely nothing lol! 

@Mrs Funkin please can I sign up to be your god niece. I don’t mind sending thank you cards and I promise to remember your birthday. When is it again????

Have a sunshiny Saturday everyone.


----------



## huckybuck

@GingerNinja I didn’t bother with reviews whoops maybe I should have. As long as I put the stuff on my credit card I know I will be covered (Amex are brilliant). 

I just liked the fact they were British made so hopefully ok. And they do have a showroom etc albeit Wales.

I will let you know what I think when they arrive.

Having been stung so badly by Laura Ashley I think I can handle any issues lol.


----------



## lymorelynn

Good morning everyone 😊
The sun is shining at the moment so I hope we have a calmer day than yesterday.
No plans really. I might walk round to the garden centre where they have a butcher's van a few days a week. His meat is really good and he is advertising game for this weekend too.
Fetched Sybyl home yesterday and she proceeded to hiss at everyone, including the babies 🙀 She has calmed down this morning, thank goodness.
I was going up to the Supreme, which is at Stoneleigh in Warwickshire this year but having driven 200 miles already this week, backwards and forwards to stud, I didn't fancy the drive. Had it been at the NEC I would have gone by train. Ah well, next year maybe.
Have a lovely day with your friends @Mrs Funkin . Our grandchildren can be a bit forgetful in saying thank you, which is sad. There are so many of them (13) that we can't spend a lot on them but just a quick text would be appreciated. I would be quite upset to get no thanks for such a generous gift as you gave to your Godson.
Good luck with the push-ups @BarneyBobCat I'll check the sponsorship link 👍
Have a good day everyone


----------



## GingerNinja

@huckybuck I should take pic of an old single sheet I have from the 70s, it's blue and white and I don't know why I've kept it!


----------



## ewelsh

Morning from a lovely warm home….bliss, well it’s on 14 so to me just right. 

I spent all last night following my husband round the house turning off lights…. after a long lecture to him on the electric prices, now he is obsessed and actually moaned about my side lamp being on whilst reading bed and gave me his head torch…. I don’t think so..

Lots of running round today visiting his parents, daughter, Tesco shopping as he is off down Hereford tomorrow to do some kind of 3 day marathon…. ( shame I can’t go 😉 ) Oh and he wanted me to quickly cook a cake… Oh yes I said “I have 4 of them all ready for you to choose from “ 🙄 give me strength…

@Charity I hope your ok after Orlando yesterday, I know it upset you xx check your wasap x
@Mrs Funkin I would love be your niece too 😃 that’s so kind and very generous. Kids today hey! Take take take that’s all they do.
@GingerNinja happy sofa shopping, again I have no idea personally if SofaSofa are any good, my mother has used them and they have been very good according to her.
@BarneyBobCat a little spicy food will blow that cold away.
@huckybuck I bet your shattered, that’s a long drive. Good old nanny D being modern 😂
@lymorelynn oooohhh I hope Sybyl had a nice romantic few days away Xx
@Bertie'sMum happy doing nothing of importance day, they are the best days x
@Ali71 have you tried the challenge I sent you? How many times could you managed, I could only do 5 in one go 😂 have good day pottering x

Hope everyone has a good day xx


----------



## Bertie'sMum

If anyone looking for new sofas has an M&S that does furniture near them they are well worth a look ! I had one of their small sofas and an armchair for 20+ years and only got rid of it when I moved here and had a larger sitting room and got a new, larger sofa, 2 armchairs and an ottoman from Multiyork (who promptly went bust - making me wish I'd gone for M&S again). My niece also got her suite from M&S and it's still going strong 15 years on  Niece No2 got her bed from there too - we can highly recommend their furniture - if something does go wrong they are very good at replacing faulty items - Niece No2's son (strapping 6' 2") threw himself on the bed onetime and broke the base - M&S sent out someone to inspect it and he decided it must have been faulty and they replaced it FOC !!!


----------



## BarneyBobCat

I think you are right @ewelsh , we are going to an afro-caribbean place which we haven't tried. I think they might do a goat curry! (I'm not *kid*-ding.... I'll get me coat)

Been out on my bike - nice day but bloody windy! Ready for lunch now.....


----------



## Charity

I'm not long back from shopping. Went to collect OH's prescription which should have been ready Thursday but wasn't so this is the second trip and, guess what...the doctor's still haven't authorised it and OH has run out of one of his tablets. Had to phone him and ask which it was so they could give him an emergency supply for a few days. By the time I got back to the counter, there was a queue so I was in there over half an hour. 🙄

Then popped into Pets at Home which is a few shops down to see if, by any chance, they had any of their cat food they keep telling me isn't in stock and there on the shelf were four boxes so I took the lot. 🤭 Problem is, how am I going to get it in my nice orderly cat food cupboard? 🤔 Somebody will have to shove up. 










Now sitting at home having a well earned cup of coffee. 

@lymorelynn, oh dear, sounds as if that boy upset your Sybyl if she came back with a grump on. Fingers crossed again.
@ewelsh, my OH's got a head torch in the bedroom. Heavens, why can't they be like normal people 🙄 See, I told you to get cake for the boiler men, then OH could have had the leftovers.


----------



## BarneyBobCat

No curry for me, bloody service was appalling. Didn't get our food order taken in 30mins of being there nor drinks arrived. Just told them we were going somewhere else.

So Italian for lunch at one of our regular places instead and it was lush. My taste is still a bit off but I got enough to know it was nice. Could have done with something a bit spicy though. Maybe have to cook later 🤔


----------



## GingerNinja

That's disappointing @BarneyBobCat , you should've just had some over proof rum... kill or cure stuff! I'm glad that you enjoyed the Italian though x

Development (or lack of) on the sofa front... I think I'm just going to order the one I like. I like the fabric and have "tested" it, it's just the colour that I haven't seen IRL I will just have to wait until they're delivered before deciding on paint colour which of course delays getting the room done but I haven't found anything else I like as much.

I've just had an amazing chicken noodle stir fry which has at least cheered me up


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh booo @BarneyBobCat I love a curry goat. Where we used to live we had an amazing Caribbean restaurant about five miles away in West Ealing. 

@Charity I hope you are okay, I've been thinking of your friend and lovely Orlando. 

So @huckybuck I look forward to seeng what you will put on the cookery thread after consulting Nanny D's recipe book. 

@ewelsh so toastie warm! You won't know what's hit you (as for husband, with the lights...haha! The Husband here is obsessed with the blinking smart meter!). 

We had a lovely time today - and finally the Godson told us what he bought with his money (only took four years and, I suspect, a prompt from his dad!). He's 6' 6" tall now and such a handsome boy  Our friend's long-term girlfriend's daughter (I know) wants to come to live with us. I told her I'm Very Strict Indeed...she changed her mind  Heheh.


----------



## Charity

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh booo @BarneyBobCat I love a curry goat. Where we used to live we had an amazing Caribbean restaurant about five miles away in West Ealing.
> 
> @Charity I hope you are okay, I've been thinking of your friend and lovely Orlando.
> 
> So @huckybuck I look forward to seeng what you will put on the cookery thread after consulting Nanny D's recipe book.
> 
> @ewelsh so toastie warm! You won't know what's hit you (as for husband, with the lights...haha! The Husband here is obsessed with the blinking smart meter!).
> 
> We had a lovely time today - and finally the Godson told us what he bought with his money (only took four years and, I suspect, a prompt from his dad!). He's 6' 6" tall now and such a handsome boy  Our friend's long-term girlfriend's daughter (I know) wants to come to live with us. I told her I'm Very Strict Indeed...she changed her mind  Heheh.


OK thanks @Mrs Funkin. My friend has just phoned and we had a long chat, She's found today hard, as you would know. She sent me a lovely video of Orlando. I wish he'd met her earlier, when he came to her less than two years ago, he'd had years of being shouted at and who knows what else, he was so skinny, full of fleas and quite aggressive, always biting and scratching because he didn't trust anyone but with months of love and perseverence, she turned him into a lovely sociable lad who loved her as much as she loved him. In the not too distant future, when she feels better, we will be looking for another little soul needing a loving home.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I'm glad she feels able to adopt another little one soon @Charity - that's good to read. Thank goodness Orlando had so much love in his last couple of years and someone willing to help him through his previous trauma to get to the point he could accept that love.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Good morning, I’d say it’s still dark but we’ve got a lot of lightning so the sky is occasionally bright…thunder and heavy rain too. I’d like to say that’s what woke me up but it wasn’t and I’ve been awake since 4.15. I must confess these 4:xx wake ups are wearing me out! Just having a cuppa and then I’ll maybe try to go back to sleep again in a bit.

What’s in store for today I wonder? If the weather continues as they say it will, probably not too much. I’m working tomorrow and Tuesday and so I need to do dinners - honestly, I am sick of cooking for days in advance. It’s the thinking about what to make when I don’t know what I’ll actually fancy eating. Like now, Sunday morning, how do I know what I’ll want on Tuesday evening?

I’ve a few chores to do today but nothing too onerous - and I really need to get some overseas things sorted for Christmas. My friend in Australia never gets anything until at least six weeks after we’ve posted it, so need to post her card now. Seems crazy. I’ve a few more holiday things to think of, too. Then we will ring (you have to call about the accommodation) about the apartment availability and hope that there’s one of the kind we want when we want it. If not, I’ve no idea what we will do. I guess we will cross that bridge when we come to it. We did think we might go to the women’s football today but it’s weather dependant. We’ll see. 

Have a Super Sunday everyone. I’m off to try to have a nap…if no luck I’ll have to watch a Christmas film


----------



## Charity

Good morning. Like you @Mrs Funkin, we've got a thunderstorm and lots of rain. Makes for a cheery day.

I jumped out of bed about half an hour ago because I could hear someone being sick. After a thorough search have found nothing 🤔. 

My orchid is still alive you'll be glad to hear. Been giving it the ice cube treatment this last week and the buds are coming out which can't be a bad thing. 

Yesterday I cleared out my wardrobes, I decided to put all my clothes in one and use the other for storage. I've still got too much stuff. I did manage to fill a charity bag. While I was doing that, Purdey decided to chew her bed so she got sent to the sin bin. 🙄

Today, I think will just be a chill day though there's always something to do. I'm not doing dog walking in this weather that's for sure. OH rang me up yesterday from where he was to tell me he wanted new wellies for Christmas as his were leaking. 

I feel like you about eating @Mrs Funkin though not for the same reason. Our meals are controlled by 'use by dates' and I don't always want to eat what I have to eat on the day so to speak. Not that I like cooking in the evening, I'm always trying to persuade my OH to eat at lunchtime as come 6 o'clock, I'm too tired but he won't have it.

I had better go and get the cats' breakfast, they are looking daggers at me. 😠

Have a good Sunday everyone xx


----------



## GingerNinja

Good morning.

The shy is clear at the moment but we are due the rain at some stage.

I'm not planning on doing much today (my ankles hurt a bit more than usual), just some washing and soup making.

With dinners, I tend to stick with quick/simple during the week as although I work from home I often don't finish before 6:30 and by the time the cats are fed etc. I just CBA either! So things like salmon, new potatoes and veg are at least a couple of times a week..... that's reminded me I have mackerel in the freezer that I have not eaten because I like it with warm potato salad that requires a vinaigrette (that I CBA to make last week in the evening) so I shall make that today in preparation... I know it only takes minutes.
That dinner is ready in less than 20 minutes @Mrs Funkin and no prep needed 

Anyway I must go and strip the bed before ginkgo gets comfy!

Have a cosy day xx


----------



## GingerNinja

Duplicate post


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Urgghh. Thats how I feel, loaded with cold still. And now Mrs BNC has it too. Oh dear.

Lazy day ahead - we have a few movies lined up to watch. Dinner will be out of the freezer. I got a McDonalds delivered for breakfast! The new potato waffle things are very nice 

It was a lovely day yesterday, we just mooched around town. Had difficulty getting lunch and ended up eating at 2pm - I was starving after a morning bike ride. But after that, everything was fine. I cooked roast pork with crackling for tea and it was delicious - we have leftovers for later today. Yummy.

Hope I can finally shift this cold today. Will be on my bike at some point too.


----------



## Ali71

Good Morning
@GingerNinja it is the lull before the storm, I think we are due to get rain... it's damp and grey with not much breeze so I expect slow moving.... a bit like me this morning hehe.

We've had breakfast on the Ninja this morning, I am starting to get to grips with it, although the bacon was a bit on the crispy side for OH. @Mrs Funkin I am really with you on the dinners, I do not want to spend an hour cooking when I get in from work hungry, so it has to be fast or already done. I get really fed up choosing what to eat, let alone doing it in advance so I know how you feel. Generally there are some steaks in the fridge, fresh pasta and I've always got salmon fillets in the freezer - 3 mins in the microwave even from frozen. 

I had a nice long walk yesterday afternoon, decided it was such a lovely day that I would walk to the butchers/deli and back to get some supplies. Well it was hot work! That 3 minute drive was a 30 min walk each way and it was warmer than I expected 😄 

Today we're having a quiet morning, just an Asda delivery then we are going to pick my parents up for lunch and meet my brother at the pub-restaurant. Actually not far from you GN, on the 140! We'll probably be back late afternoon and just relax before doing it all over again next week.

Hope you all have a nice restful day and enjoy doing something you love x


----------



## GingerNinja

Ooo lovely @Ali71 which pub? I can only think of the one on the left before Dunston Hall (coming from me). If it is that one it would be good to know it's nice ☺ I hope you have a lovely time x


----------



## SbanR

Not good morning folks! The heavy downpours started before 7, just as Ollie and I were getting ready to go out. Thank goodness we didn't get caught out in it!!!
Ollie was Desperate to go out as he needed to poo and won't use the tray (sitting all forlorn in the bathroom, haven't been used all year) or the catio. So he was shouting and running between front door and catio.
The minute there was a break in the weather we went out and he was able to do his business then have a walk and sniff around.
It's all peaceful now, with the Princeling sound asleep on the sofa. Think I'll spend the day with a book but will have to tear myself away at some point and do a bit of tidying up in the spare (junk) room as my plumber is coming tomorrow to service the boiler and gas fire and he'll need to be able to access the radiator.
Enjoy the rest of the day if you can folks.


----------



## Ali71

Yes that's the one @GingerNinja (The SugarBeat)... we've eaten there lots of times, it IS nice. We even had my Mum's 70th meal there. Thank you, hope you have a cosy day x

Edit: We've just started with the heavy rain 😕 Il pleut indeed!


----------



## Cully

Good Morning. I've actually got a few minutes to myself for a change, I don't know where the time has gone. Well I do really I suppose as I've been cat sitting on top of usual stuff and I'm exhaaaausted.
I had my COVID jab on Friday and feel a bit yuk. Can't pin it down really just under the weather and a bit queasy.
It didn't help that I had to wait over an hour for the bus home. They are usually every 20 minutes.Then when one arrived there were 3 people with pushchairs and kids overload taking up all of the seats reserved for disabled folk. I ended up not having a seat apart from the one on my walker, which is too high and cuts into my legs.
I feel like I've been in a giant tumble dryer for a few hours. Without the heat of course!

Misty's carrier lives on top of a small wardrobe and she goes through phases of sleeping on it for a few weeks, then loses interest for a while. We're having a loss of interest atm.
Last night something caught my eye about it and when I investigated found it had acquired a squatter. Well, it was empty so why not?
Maybe Moo wasn't using it cos she couldn't get in as it was virtually wrapped in a silken, albeit dusty, web. Sidney spider must have been very busy.
I put him in the communal lounge (couldn't bear to put him out in the cold), and thoroughly spring cleaned the carrier. Moo is delighted😺.

@BarneyBobCat ,aw sorry Mrs BBC seems to have caught your lurgy and hope you're both feeling better soon.
Enjoy your leftovers. I love chips for breakfast.

@Ali71 ,I've not attempted air fried bacon yet. I'm sticking to doing it in the microwave atm. Must get braver. I've got some metal tart cases to try air fried fried eggs but not tried them yet. I'm hoping the cases stop them spreading out too much.
Hope your delivery is complete and sub free.
Have a very enjoyable lunch with your folks.

@Charity ,oh well done with the clearing out cupboards. I keep saying I'll do the same and pack away stuff I won't use until next spring at least. Unfortunately I don't get very far. Must do better.
😃, Amazing how the sound of puking spurs us into action. Glad all was well though. Imminent fur ball noises maybe??

@lymorelynn , how is Sybil now, has she settled into her normal life, or still reliving her recent adventure? I hope her suitor acted like a proper gentleman with her. Fingers crossed this time has worked 🤞.

Right I'm going to try and sort out my damned office chair. It did keep sinking which was fine as I prefer it low. Now the bloomin' thing won't go down at all so my feet are left dangling. Don't you dare say anything @ewelsh !!









Have a lovely day everyone, whatever you're doing. Sorry if I've forgotten anyone.
Now, where's that toolbox?


----------



## ewelsh

Morning from a very wet Lincolnshire, the rain is actually coming up from the ground, husband did the dog walk, they were all drowned rats, welcome home husband 😂

@Cully if I had been on your bus I would have physically shifted people from the disabled seats, how rude of them, that’s so wrong, could they not see you struggling…. I am mad on your behalf… as for your office chair I wont say anything apart from weeeeeeeeeeee 😂

@Mrs Funkin so glad you had a nice lunch yesterday and got a thank you at last from your God son. Have a good chill day.

@BarneyBobCat shame about your meal yesterday, well non meal, I hate bad service. Sorry Mrs BBC is feeling poorly.

@lymorelynn how is Sybyl today? 


husband has all his kit needed for this 3 day thing he is doing, he has covered the kitchen floor with kit 🙄 its gonna be a long day….


have a good day everyone xx


----------



## huckybuck

It’s raining cats and dogs!!! 

I woke up this morning thinking it was still dark/night so went back to sleep. Apparently I slept through all the thunder and lightening 😂

It’s absolutely pelting it down. Huck wanted to go in his run, changed his mind, didn’t know what to do with himself and because it’s so dark in the house thought it was bedtime again. He’s just shouted at me to go back upstairs to bed with him

Thank heavens Mr HB cleared one of our storm drains yesterday. He got 2 buckets of rubbish out. 

I wonder if we will get the man holes over flowing again - we have a filled in swimming pool under our lawn (from the previous property) and when it rains heavily the water bubbles up about a foot above the manholes!

I can’t see a lot happening today which is what I like for a Sunday. I’ll probably do some baking and sort out the stuff I got from Nanny’s.

Started watching “The woman in the house across the street from the girl in the window” last night on Netflix - I quite enjoyed it so might binge the rest this afternoon. 

Keep dry!


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Good Morn.... err Afternoon  

Made the mistake of going back to bed to read a couple of chapters of my book after breakfast 
We seem to have missed the worst of the rain - we have a yellow weather warning alert in place for thunderstorms but so far we've only had light rain and now we have blue skies !! I'm not taking any chances though so will leave laundry until tomorrow.

Another "do nothing much" day today as I'm in too much pain. Roll on Tuesday's appointment.

Sorry I just can't type anymore -so will end here by saying I hope everyone is having lovely day


----------



## Charity

@Bertie's Mum, sorry you're in so much pain, as you say Tuesday can't come soon enough.
@huckybuck, hope your manholes don't overflow, the skies seem to be making up for what they didn't pour on us earlier in the year
@BarneyBobCat, do tell that cold to shift itself. Sorry Mrs BBC has now got it. That's taking the 'what's mine is yours' a bit too far.
@Cully, some people aren't at all polite nowadays..its all me, me, me. Sorry you're feeling yuk as well.

Just had a lovely walk with Purdey between storms, the sun has been shining for a while and its nice and warm out. This afternoon though the rain and thunder should be back. 

I've now managed to fill another Oxfam bag so that's two to go to the Yodel Collect shop tomorrow. 

I was going to do scrambled egg in the 'hair dryer' for breakfast but thought it would probably take me longer than doing it as usual so didn't. OH bought a recipe book but its American so lots of stuff we don't eat 🙄.

Off to have lunch now, we rarely have roasts on Sundays but I just fancy one today..oh well. 🥺


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh no @Bertie'sMum that's rotten to be in so much pain again  I so hope that there are some decent answers and suggestions on Tuesday. Rest up xx


----------



## Charity

I don't know where to put this but as I read it this morning, I'll put it here. I think it is really beautiful, if a bit sombre, so thought I'd share.











At birth we board the train and meet our parents , and we believe they will always travel by our side .
As time goes by , other people will board the train , and they will be significant , i.e. our siblings , friends , children , and even the love of your life .
However , at some station our parents will step down from the train, leaving us on this journey alone .
Others will step down over time and leave a permanent vacuum .
Some , however , will go so unnoticed that we don't realise they've vacated their seats .
The train ride will be full of joy , sorrow , fantasy , expectations , hellos , goodbyes and farewells .
Success consists of having a good relationship with all passengers requiring that we give the best of ourselves .
The mystery to everyone is , we do not know at which station we , ourselves will step down .
So we must live in the best way , love. forgive and offer the best of who we are .
It is important to do this because when the time comes for us to step down and leave our seat empty we should leave behind beautiful memories for those who will continue to travel on the train of life .
I wish you all a joyful journey ...

~ Unknown author ~


----------



## Cully

That's very thought provoking @Charity. 
I believe in treating others the way I would like to be treated. And go to sleep at night knowing you've been kind to at least one person today.


----------



## urbantigers

Sorry you are in so much pain today @Bertie'sMum 

shame you didn’t get your curry @BarneyBobCat sorry your cold is the gift that keeps on giving 

Poor Sybil - maybe she just doesn’t like him? @lymorelynn 

I am having a lazy day today. A very lazy day as I didn’t get out of bed until 3pm. After feeding the boys I went back to bed and went to sleep until 10.45. Then back to sleep for a bit longer. then dozing, then Kito came for cuddles…. It was almost 3 by the time I threw the duvet off and got out of bed. Still tired though. I have decided not to shower today so feel yuck and my hair is sticking to my scalp, but at least I am saving electricity! I am seeing no-one and no-one will see me. I think the mental stress re the wheelchair is affecting me physically making me exhausted. I am certainly exhausted with it all. Last night I couldn’t concentrate on anything and kept falling asleep in front of the tv (thank god for live pause and rewind - what did we do before we had those?). I rewound strictly so many times I gave up on it. 

I fed the boys about 10 and Saturday is chicken wing day for Kito. I know he will drag it from his bowl into the living room and I’ve given up trying to stop that, but yesterday he ate it in the doorway so that I had to keep stepping over him  Anyway, he got on with that, Mosi had his and I settled down to watch a bit more tv before bed. Getting up had woken me up a bit. Then I heard the unmistakable sounds of vomiting. Mosi had upchucked in the bedroom under the bed. He always aims for under the bed. Now, there was a time when I could crawl SAS style under the bed for clean ups but that day is long gone. So I was not impressed with his choice of location. I had to pull out the bedside cabinet, remembering to move the clock and lamp first as they are plugged in behind the bed, and then try to get onto the floor (a complicated military manoeuvre in itself). I managed to wrap some kitchen towel around a knife and reach it. This was all at 10.45pm. By the time I’d finished dealing with that, I was awake again so settled down to watch a bit more tv. And fell asleep. I woke at 1.30 with Kito whining and complaining he hadn’t had his bedtime treats. So we hastily did that, I went to bed and both of them came to bed straight away. After listening to my audio book for 15 minutes I fell asleep, exhausted. That’s about as exciting as my day got, although it’s an excitement I could do without.

Found the hairdressers ok, did a few chores yesterday, was going to visit a friend but she wasn’t feeling too good so I just came home and watched a crappy Christmas film.

So, exciting weekend for me (not). I was going to go to a nearby garden centre to buy some bulbs this afternoon but didn’t get up in time. 

Is it time for bed yet?


----------



## GingerNinja

Oh @Bertie'sMum I'm sorry that you are in so much pain 😞 I do hope that your appointment on Tuesday will bring some relief xx

@urbantigers I think I may be even more exciting than you . I've dyed my hair and showered this afternoon and now have my PJs on! I did do a few chores this morning but have not left the house all day. I must put the recycling out!


----------



## lymorelynn

Good evening all
Wonderful storms today that took out the power briefly here and for an hour or so at my stepdaughter's, just up the road. It's settled down thank goodness but I think there are more forecast for later.
Sybyl has settled down and is happy with everyone again. She got on really well with her beau, Erik, so if she still isn't pregnant I will probably have her spayed. She can't keep on calling every couple of weeks 😿
The BLCs are all doing well and entertaining their first potential slaves next week 😻 I have been keeping them updated with photos so the two boys are foregone conclusions, I think. Just little Miss Purple to find a home.
One of my grandsons went off on his own and climbed Snowdon today. His mates all chickened out so he did it by himself 😁 Very proud of him as he has Crohn's and life isn't always easy for him.
I do wish I had gone to the Supreme 😞 Supreme Champion this year went to a beautiful Ragamuffin girl who is owned by a former PF member, who hasn't been around for ages but I would like to send a huge congratulation to Ellen @ellesbelles1981 . Such a wonderful achievement
Love to all who aren't feeling so good 😞 and a lovely evening to everyone else.


----------



## Ali71

@urbantigers what a night for you! Oh Mosi you could have picked an easier spot  Hopefully this is a much less stressful week for you.
@lymorelynn fingers crossed for Sybyl and her tryst this week...so glad to hear the BLCs are doing well. That's an amazing achievement for your Grandson x

We had a nice meal out with the family today... definitely somewhere to try when your Mum and Dad come up @GingerNinja. I cooked a roast yesterday so I had minute steak with the trimmings, OH had fish and chips, it was off both ends of the plate! Luckily the rain had subsided when we came out, home at 4 and straight into my PJs. Huddled up with a movie now and plenty of tea. 

That's lovely @Charity and it does make you think.... live the best life you can, be kind and appreciate the love of those around you while you have them..Not everyone has the same values but make a positive difference x


----------



## Charity

Scary storm this afternoon, very dark indoors and the lightning was frightening. I was just watching one of my favourite films but I turned the TV off. So much rain, lots of flooding around, always glad we live on a hill. 😬 The next lot is due soon. Waiting for the last of the present Dr Who now. 

@lymorelynn, well done to your grandson, that was very brave of him to go it alone.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Good grief! The weather this evening, it's bonkers. My poor plants  I'm sure @lymorelynn and @Charity have had the same weather front.

ETA: we've just had a Force 12 gust come through! F12! 69 knots registered on the sailing club weather station. Flipping heck! That's 79 mph! 

Lynn, well done to your Grandson, what an achievement. I am glad Sybyl is calmer again now. I was showing husband the BLC videos this morning - they are so delicious.


----------



## Charity

Mrs Funkin said:


> Good grief! The weather this evening, it's bonkers. My poor plants  I'm sure @lymorelynn and @Charity have had the same weather front.
> 
> ETA: we've just had a Force 12 gust come through! F12! 69 knots registered on the sailing club weather station. Flipping heck! That's 79 mph!
> 
> Lynn, well done to your Grandson, what an achievement. I am glad Sybyl is calmer again now. I was showing husband the BLC videos this morning - they are so delicious.


Sounds worse than we've had @Mrs Funkin. Hopefully ours has gone, at least until tomorrow. Hope yours doesn't keep you awake tonight.


----------



## ewelsh

Good morning 😃

Well this is a first, me to be the first to post ha!

up at 3.30am in the ewelsh house, seeing husband off on his few days challenge. It’s a well known military test called endurance on the Brecon Beacons. Husband and his mates all ex military ages ranging from 46yrs - 61yrs old all did it 20 up to 30 odd yrs ago but this time they are doing it for fun….. fun…and in the test time…the oldest is ridiculously fit….well I can think of better ways to have fun personally🙄 Shame I couldn’t go but I need to wash my hair..


Here he is checking his kit before I pushed him out the door along with his cake and breakfast basket.

I am off back to bed.

see you all later, have a good safe journey those traveling to work as the weather is awful xx










x


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Good morning, it’s been interesting overnight I think and we currently have a gap in the rain. I’m sure the roads will be awful this morning, I’ve a couple of places on my journey to work that have a tendency to collect water.

Dreading work today. I really wish I was the kind of person who wasn't bothered by things but I’m not. I am with my favourite colleague to work with though, so that’s good. Just got today and tomorrow to get through and then I’m off for 13 days. Yippeee!

Nothing else to report here. I’m dreading the state of the garden, though it’s pitch black so I can’t see it and it will be dark when I get home so won’t see it then, either.

Have a lovely day everyone. We may well have a new PM by the time I finish work!


----------



## urbantigers

Good morning!

good luck to mr @ewelsh . I, too, can think of better way to have fun! 

Well done to your grandson too @lymorelynn - very brave of him to do it by himself 

I’ve had a bit of a restless night but for a change I woke Kito this morning. It was 4.50 and he was asleep on my legs. Mosi was sound asleep at the bottom of the bed (he wasn’t on duty as my hot water bottle last night) but I disturbed Kito by turning ove. However, instead of jumping down, he came for cuddles so I obliged. after about 10 minutes he jumped down and Mosi joined him. A half hearted whine at 5.20 but apart from that they remained quiet so well done to them both. They were rewarded with a game when I got up. Mosi was very lively, running back and forth through their tunnels. I think the solensia is helping him.

another Monday (boo). I am off on Friday so should be happy but I’m just stressed. I hope the shop will get back to me today to let me know the price Of the wheelchair. If they can’t do it at the original price I’ll have to email Access to work. If they can, will still be lots to process before it can be ordered. My costochondritis has flared up which is a pain (literally).

Try to have a good day everyone. I hope your day is better than expected @Mrs Funkin


----------



## BarneyBobCat

I think Im 95% there with my cold, just on the final coughs to get rid of the goo. Mrs BBC is still in the sore throat phase - more to come for her unfortunately. 

It really is pitch black this morning, I hate this time of year. If I don't get out of work for a walk at lunchtime I wont see any daylight. Will see if I can squeeze one in - I have loads to do. 

Have a great day today all


----------



## GingerNinja

Morning all.

Goodness it was wet and windy last night. It's still windy but not raining at the mo.

My right foot/ankle kept me awake last night (along with the rain) so I really struggled to get out of my cosy bed, especially as it has fresh sheets yesterday!

Oh well another busy week, I will try to not do more than an extra hour each day but we shall see.

This is a bit random, but @ewelsh can I ask what colour paint is on your walls in that lovely pic of hubby's bum? . I've been looking for pale old gold paint which may work with the ever changing colour scheme for my living room.

I hope your days are good and that issues are resolved (if you have them), try and smile and be kind xxx


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Good Morning  

Well after me saying that we had blue skies and no thunderstorms yesterday - they finally arrived late afternoon  I was worried about Lily but she couldn't have cared less and slept through the lot  (bodes well for fireworks on the 5th !).

At some point today I need to pop into town to pick up my great niece's birthday present which I ordered on Saturday but, apart from that, another "not much to do" day. Tomorrow will be busy though as I'm meeting a friend for coffee in the morning and then it's my long awaited appointment with my ortho consultant in the afternoon.



lymorelynn said:


> Sybyl has settled down and is happy with everyone again. She got on really well with her beau, Erik, so if she still isn't pregnant I will probably have her spayed. She can't keep on calling every couple of weeks 😿


On visits 1 & 2 I can just imagine Sybil saying to Erik " I don't believe in making lurrve on a first/second date - I'm not that sort of girl !" (or perhaps it's a case of "I enjoyed that - let's do it again" ) Hope this last visit has taken - you don't need the stress !

@Mrs Funkin hope any standing water has drained away and your journey to work is uneventful this morning.

Here's hoping we all have a better week (new PM not withstanding !!!)


----------



## Cully

Good Morning, Monday again.
Just had one of those breakfast bars with loads of nuts n stuff. I noticed a bit dropped off so picked it up to eat and..........yuk, it's not........ it's a Dreamie. Could have been worse🥴.
What's to do today? Get my recycling ready. As we have big communal bins I have to put it all in sacks to carry over to them. I do wish people would put stuff in the right bins, it's so annoying.
I was sitting on my office chair yesterday wondering how to fix it so it stays in the lowest position, when Whoomp, it sank from highest to lowest. I swear it'll do me an injury soon.
I know there's a way of fixing it on the lowest permanently, but can't remember how to do it . I really can't risk spending money on a newer one atm for obvious reasons.
I made a mess of my air fryer chicken fillets last night. I realised after, I'd cooked them using the timing for frozen instead of defrosted, so they were dried up. I was looking forward to them too. Never mind, sigh!

@Bertie'sMum , sorry you're feeling so wretched atm and am willing you get some help at your appointment tomorrow.

@urbantigers ,are you feeling the benefits of having a 'lazy day'?
I love it that you get to cuddle Kito. Misty is not a cuddly cat at all. She enjoys contact but only if she instigates it herself. She loves being brushed though.

@Charity ,did you enjoy your Sunday lunch out? It's a real treat to have someone else do the cooking. AND the washing up.
I found a lot of the air fryer books were American so not really much use. The BBC GoodFood app is quite good, and the recipe section on Tesco. OH might find something like that more useful.

Oh my @lymorelynn , you must be so very proud.of your Grandson, what an achievement. I bet his mates are kicking themselves now😲!!

@ewelsh , good job you've got a big kitchen so didn't get taken over completely. I mean how could anyone cook his lunch, dinner etc?
I can sympathise as my OH used to treat my kitchen as a garage, plonking his stripped down engine in my 'brand new sink' to wash all the oil off. Did I mention he's an Ex OH?
Make the most of your few days to yourself. Don't expect you'll get much time to chill with your lot bless 'em.  

@Mrs Funkin ,at least you're working with someone you like . Just focus on those thirteen days off. It's sad you're not enjoying work as you should. Maybe things will change for the better soon. x(hugs)x.

No cat sitting today as my friend is back, so will try and catch up on some chores. Boring but necessary. Just have another cuppa first though.
Have a good day everyone.☕


----------



## Ali71

@Cully sorry but  thank goodness no chucklit chips!!  Watch out for that pesky chair x Perhaps you and @Charity should join the air fryer groups on Facebook, lots of tips and recipes, you could just screenshot and save the ones you like. I must admit the air fryer does take some getting used to. I nuked the bacon yesterday on my grill thing, whoops.The fried eggs were ok though, very quick on the flat plate bit. I saw someone had made their Christmas cake in the Ninja - th 9-in-1. Maybe something our baker @huckybuck could try. I've saved the post, it looks pretty good!

@Mrs Funkin you are an incredibly strong and dedicated person to do what you do.. I hate that you go to work not looking forward to your day  They are lucky to have you. I hope your favourite colleague makes it bearable and then yippee 13 days off. I too had to dodge some puddles, we are further North than you and got the rain in the early hours, in fact it was raining on and off most of yesterday evening but boy it bucketed it down during the night. Boys unfazed thankfully.

@ewelsh did you enjoy your early start?  How lovely of you to pack him off with all those treats. I think it's brilliant they are up for challenging themselves, even if it's not my idea of fun!
@Bertie'sMum enjoy your quieter day before the big appointment tomorrow
@BarneyBobCat glad you're feeling better, now your turn to look after Mrs BBC!
@urbantigers glad to hear the Solensia is doing the trick for Mosi too. It is lovely to watch them chase about. Fingers crossed on the wheelchair front today.
@GingerNinja it was hideous last night! These are the days I wished I worked from home. Bonus is it's half term here so quieter roads 

Was on it early this morning, prepping chilli for the slow cooker and then slicing up the loaf I made last night into portions for the freezer. An hour in the gym, shower, and breakfast at work. Our first visitor turned up about 7.40 with an urgent job, so we're off and running already this week. 

Have a good day all, autumn is definitely here, still mild though. Enjoy your Monday xx


----------



## Charity

Good morning all. Thankfully the night was peaceful after yesterday's awful storm. There is some more forecast later today though its still and quite pleasant at the moment. Wouldn't have wanted to be a boat at this particular beauty spot yesterday near us.










I was hoovering the kitchen before 7.30 while Purdey was out for her walk. Honestly, the dog hair she sheds, I could sell pillows and its all year round.

Orlando's Mum was coming to see us today but she doesn't feel up to it. We're going to go out for breakfast in a minute then drop off my charity bags and maybe take some things to the tip before this afternoon's weather arrives.

Dr Who regenerated at one of our best local beauty spots last night. She/he could have popped in for a cup of tea on the way. It was lovely to see so many of the old doctors and assistants in it. How time flies.

@ewelsh, you mustn't know whether you are coming or going when Mr E gets home.
@Ali71, I must admit I'm struggling with the hair dryer, I like to have recipes if I don't know what I'm doing, not have to guess and keep opening it to see if its done. I suppose it will come in time.
@BarneyBobCat, glad you're feeling better. You need to be super fit by November.
@Mrs Funkin, have a safe journey to work today
@Bertie's Mum, I know you can't wait for tomorrow, not long now
 @Cully, you're making me laugh again, having a Dreamie for breakfast

Sorry if I've left anyone out, my bacon and eggs are calling.

Have a good day everyone, wonder if we'll have a new PM today?


----------



## lymorelynn

Good morning
Nice and sunny here this morning but it started out that way yesterday too ⛈🌬
Good luck on the Brecon challenge Mr. @ewelsh That's a tough one!
Hope your day passes quickly @Mrs Funkin and you can enjoy your couple of weeks off doing lovely things. The BLCs are always happy to have visitors even if they're not potential slaves if you're at a loose end and fancy a trip down the coast 😽
Hope you get some positive news about your wheelchair @urbantigers . It must be so stressful not knowing.
Love to those still under the weather - short term or long term illness can be emotionally as well as physically draining 😞
Thank you for the congratulations to Joe. Hopefully he's managed to get up for work this morning and isn't too worn out 😁
Have the best day that you can everyone x


----------



## huckybuck

Morning all! Eughh tired this morning. 

Woke at 4 and spent 2 hours getting annoyed that I’d forgotten to ask about Nanny’s teasmade. Where was it??? I don’t remember seeing it when she was poorly but prior to that it was ALWAYS by her bed. It’s gone!!!! It was the one thing even Nanny knew I wanted lol!!

Totally unmotivated this morning but thankfully not a great deal I have to do today other than the PO and a vet visit for Holly.

She is soooooo matted she’s like a lumpy mattress. I have a feeling she will have a lot of bald patches later! The good thing is she’s used to it and tolerant so she’s easy to deal with.

Kate is seeing the surgeon today (not sure what time) so I will be thinking positive healthy thoughts all day til I hear from her. I hope they have a plan, it’s straightforward, quick and as minimally invasive as possible.

Have a good one all.


----------



## huckybuck

One word to Mr E @ewelsh 

Nutter!


----------



## ewelsh

Morning all again, I’m back, got a few extra hours in, all chores done and its pouring still, last night was brilliant, thunder lightening, husband and I sat under the back porch and sat in silence watching and listening, do you know my empty wheelbarrow was full of rain this morning, that’s how much rain we had…

@Mrs Funkin hope today flys by for you, then 13 days off, yippppeeeee x

@urbantigers re your wheelchair, do An Ewelsh on them and drive them absolutely mad, say your on facebook instagram etc with a “ “huge” following especially wheelchair users… that should shift them. I am sorry your in pain xxxx

@BarneyBobCat when I worked I hated the dark mornings and nights, I hope you can get your vit D break lunch time. Poor Mrs BBC

@GingerNinja the kitchen is actually Farrow & Ball Shaded white…. It drives me mad changing colour throughout the day, its green in day light from the glare off the grass, or its yellow from the brass lights over the sink island bit, but I have used a golden straw in my front room. I will PM you pics and give your the name of the paint but I will need to go out to the shed to see the tin as I can’t remember 😂 xx

@Bertie'sMum I bet you can’t wait for tomorrow’s appointment xx

@Cully dreamies 😂 😂 I ate a dog vitamin once instead of my own vitamin that was yuck too 😂. As for your chair, poor you, you are trying, is your son able to try? Not nice air fryer chicken I bet, like those awful pork crackling double yuck. Enjoy your cuppa x

@Ali71 this early rising is not for me thank you, I don’t know how you do it, I am a 7.00-7.30 girl no earlier and no later 😂 hope your day goes quickly so you can get home to your lovely homemade bread xx

@Charity wow that’s some photo. The fur is the only thing I miss about having a lab and it gets worse the older they get… I keep telling you, you really need a Clare robot hoover…. Xx reply to email on its way xx

@lymorelynn Just read about your grandson up Snowdonia, fabulous mountain and good on him, he will remember that all his life….xx. I do hope Sybil is pregnant, I’m keeping toes and fingers crossed, how soon will you know?

@huckybuck maybe Nanny D teasmade has been put to one side… did you check your Mum’s house? 
Poor Holly and her bald bits 😂 she’s beautiful even with bald parts. Bucket loads of vibes, love and best wishes for Kate today xxxx 
as for Mr Ewelsh the stupid part is he was excited about it all…… he even tested out his sleeping bag last night making sure it had no mouse holes!!!


----------



## Cully

@huckybuck , sending positive vibes for your friend Kate, and strength to help her cope with whatever is ahead. She's lucky to have such a good friend.


----------



## ewelsh

Any news off Kate @huckybuck x


----------



## huckybuck

@ewelsh nothing yet. I’ll give it just a bit longer (she’s got her son and daughter, her brother and her Dad to tell too).


----------



## huckybuck

Just back from the vets with Mol. 

The lump is back arghhhh Emma (nurse) found it and it’s bigger than before. So she’s done bloods as well and we’ve booked Hols in to have it removed next week. 

She was such a good girl but she looks like a Chinese crested dog!


----------



## ewelsh

Oh Holly darling, best to get this lump out hey! I love Chinese crested dogs and I am sure you are just as beautiful as always.xxx


----------



## SbanR

Oh Holly darling I hope mummy has ordered you a few warm jumpers and coats!


----------



## GingerNinja

Holly you will always be beautiful darling x

My old vet always said to me "if in doubt, get it out"


----------



## Charity

Oh Holly, all this time you've wanted to be a dog...you should have said. Get that nasty lump out then Mummy will see what she can do.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh my goodness @lymorelynn don't say things like that!! I really could be tempted to come to see you. Socialisation is very important  

I have my fingers crossed for Kate @huckybuck (and also crossed for Nanny D's teas maid) and poor Holly, good job she is such a brave girl. You'll be better off without that pesky lump xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Thank you everyone for your good wishes for today, it was okay. It was much better as I decided to only be responsible for myself and what I do - and I managed a whole day of it @SbanR you will be surprised I managed it, I know you will


----------



## huckybuck

Kate’s op is booked for 10th Nov. She said the surgeon is a lady and lovely. She does have to go back and forth to the hospital for more tests, procedures and assessments before (I will find out more about those when I see her). 

Then it’s 2 weeks complete rest after surgery, 6 before normal activities (inc golf). They haven’t mentioned whether chemo/radio yet but I think the extra tests will help thedecide. 

She sounds really bright about it all and her family are rallying round to make sure they will be there too. The hardest thing will be stopping her from doing too much I think!!! 

Hopefully we’ll get to meet up this week.


----------



## huckybuck

Well done @Mrs Funkin I’m glad it wasn’t too bad today. I sometimes find the more I dread something it actually ends up better than anticipated. What did you have for tea?


----------



## SbanR

Mrs Funkin said:


> Thank you everyone for your good wishes for today, it was okay. It was much better as I decided to only be responsible for myself and what I do - and I managed a whole day of it @SbanR you will be surprised I managed it, I know you will


Just another working day of being responsible for yourself only then you can relax


----------



## Mrs Funkin

huckybuck said:


> Well done @Mrs Funkin I’m glad it wasn’t too bad today. I sometimes find the more I dread something it actually ends up better than anticipated. What did you have for tea?


Yes, I think you’re right about that HB 

Husband chose from the available dinners and picked spaghetti & meatballs. It’s one of my current favourites as it’s so easy.


----------



## Charity

Good morning. I'm up before 5.00 to the sound of wretching and, this time, have found a small furball, thankfully not on the new carpet but on the scratch pad. ..great aim Toppy.  He's still a bit quiet but, hopefully, he's feeling better though there may be more to come.  No point going back to bed and staring at walls so got myself a cuppa and waiting for the world to wake up.

My sinuses are playing me up a lot now the heating has gone on though why we've got it on, albeit not all the time, heaven knows, as the temperature is like summer out most days at the moment. Must remember to keep it off. 

Yesterday I spoke to a lady who is wanting to rehome her cat. She was a lovely Ragdoll. She sent me lots of information about her which I sent to my friend but, after thinking about it, she decided she wasn't the one for her. It's good though that she is happy to look at any which might turn up but its early days. 😸

Had a nice breakfast out yesterday, we had enormous bacon sandwiches you could hardly fit your mouth round with I should think a packet of bacon in each! 😮 I asked OH to also order one round of toast and marmalade between us but he got two so we were overwhelmed with BREAD! The sandwiches were so filling, we brought the toast home and had for lunch. 

i think I'm on my own this morning, can't keep up with my OH's comings ang goings. 🙄

@ewelsh, I bet you're glad you weren't asked to go with OH on his trek looking at that weather. I'm sure he was toasty in his sleeping bag though. 
@huckybuck, I'm glad Kate's treatment is soon, that must be a relief in itself, and that she has a nice lady .surgeon. You feel they understand more. Sending her blessings.
@Bertie's Mum, good luck today with your appointment. Hope you get something positive to help your pain.

Doesn't time drag when you're awake early 😟

Have a good Tuesday if you can xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Good morning, still windy as anything, so no doubt D will be raking leaves off the lawn again today. It doesn’t sound like it’s raining though, which is something at least. Also I actually was not awake until just after 5am, latest I’ve slept in a long time. Oh how I wish I could sleep until even 6am, it would be bliss!

After today is over I’m only working five shifts in the next 34 days - all I know is I won’t want to go back! It will be very nice actually - as it is pretty much all tied up with the specialist clinic I’m responsible for, so less faffing.

We booked our holiday for June last night. Lanzarote, sports holiday so that he who can’t sit still for more than three minutes can be busy all day and I can do some activities but some resting, too. We are going with friends. Couldn’t get the room option we wanted so had some discussion about it all and then booked an alternative. I’ll do the flights tomorrow, before the BA ones all sell out! @huckybuck I will live in sports kit all day…but I shall ensure something catty is with me for the evenings  I am torn about feeling excited as I know I’m only able to go because Oscar isn’t here but wanted to get a holiday in before anyone else comes to live with us. You know. Just in case.

ETA: hope the appointment goes well today @Bertie'sMum fingers crossed for resolution and a reduction in pain very very soon xx

Right then. Best I think about dragging myself out of bed. Have a lovely day everyone


----------



## urbantigers

Morning. Sorry I’m grumpy. Again. Been awake since 4 stressing about the wheelchair. Again. I really can’t decide whether I want to scream, hit someone or just cry. It’s really making me ill. I had a vaguely promising email yesterday but also a bit concerning as he mentioned changes we made which have brought the price down. Except we haven’t made any changes. Plus he still hasn’t returned the form he was sent on 6th October. I only ever get any updates when I ask for them. I’m not being kept informed of anything. I have a couple of days leave booked but think I’m going to have to cancel them if this isn’t resolved. I hate the fact that I am the one having to do all this. I know that my old manager would be on the phone sorting this out, but new manager seems happy to just let things play out in their own time. I feel as though maybe I should go off sick until it’s sorted given this is to get me back in the office instead of hunched over a desk in my bedroom with terrible posture that’s causing pain. But I don’t want to land my colleague in it like that. 

I woke to an ear blocked with wax this morning too 

what a moaner I am. Theres poor Kate facing surgery etc. , poor Holly needing her lump removed (better out than in!), Orlando’s mum and our very own @Mrs Funkin grieving the loss of their precious boys and I’m just moaning  I’m sat here with Mosi on my lap having cuddles and when you have a purry, furry munchkin on your lap everything seems better doesn’t it.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Good Morning  
Still dark out - don't you just hate these dark mornings ? Roll on the weekend when the clocks go back and it starts to get lighter in the mornings !!



Charity said:


> @Bertie's Mum, good luck today with your appointment. Hope you get something positive to help your pain.





Mrs Funkin said:


> ETA: hope the appointment goes well today @Bertie'sMum fingers crossed for resolution and a reduction in pain very very soon xx


Thank you - from your mouths to God's ears. Definitely hoping for some kind of resolution rather than another referral to physio !! My appointment isn't until 3.30pm so I'm meeting a friend for coffee this morning to take my mind of it for a while 



urbantigers said:


> when you have a purry, furry munchkin on your lap everything seems better doesn’t it.


Most definitely 

Hope you all have a great day - I'm off to get a second cuppa


----------



## Charity

urbantigers said:


> Morning. Sorry I’m grumpy. Again. Been awake since 4 stressing about the wheelchair. Again. I really can’t decide whether I want to scream, hit someone or just cry. It’s really making me ill. I had a vaguely promising email yesterday but also a bit concerning as he mentioned changes we made which have brought the price down. Except we haven’t made any changes. Plus he still hasn’t returned the form he was sent on 6th October. I only ever get any updates when I ask for them. I’m not being kept informed of anything. I have a couple of days leave booked but think I’m going to have to cancel them if this isn’t resolved. I hate the fact that I am the one having to do all this. I know that my old manager would be on the phone sorting this out, but new manager seems happy to just let things play out in their own time. I feel as though maybe I should go off sick until it’s sorted given this is to get me back in the office instead of hunched over a desk in my bedroom with terrible posture that’s causing pain. But I don’t want to land my colleague in it like that.
> 
> I woke to an ear blocked with wax this morning too
> 
> what a moaner I am. Theres poor Kate facing surgery etc. , poor Holly needing her lump removed (better out than in!), Orlando’s mum and our very own @Mrs Funkin grieving the loss of their precious boys and I’m just moaning  I’m sat here with Mosi on my lap having cuddles and when you have a purry, furry munchkin on your lap everything seems better doesn’t it.


You're not a moaner and your problem is equally as important to you as the others are to them, just in a different situation. I would be feeling unwell over all the worry you're having too for such a long time, its absolutely ridiculous that no-one at your work is prepared to sort this out for you.


----------



## GingerNinja

Good morning.

I'm very tired as I too woke early (just after 4) but tried and tried to sleep... dozed off about 6 and now feel worse than I did at 4am.

I wish I didn't have to work today and that I could travel in Mrs F's teleporter to come and give all of you a cuddle 🤗 I really could do with one. 

My son had a bit of a meltdown last night and called me. I'm glad that he does this now as he has a rant, a bit of a cry and then feels better.... It doesn't make me feel better though and I just get more anxious and tearful and worry constantly about him. It's positive progress for him though and we should all talk about mental health more 

I'm glad that Kate will get treatment soon @huckybuck xx

Great news about your hols @Mrs Funkin I'm sure that you will have a lovely time! It's a shake it's not sooner x

@urbantigers there's nothing wrong with worrying about your own problems and this is something so important! Your situation causes you more pain than is necessary and that needs to change 🤗

@Bertie'sMum good luck this afternoon xx

@Charity your breakfast sounds great, I could eat a bacon sarnie right now!

Have a decent day everyone xx


----------



## lymorelynn

Good morning 🙂
Rather gloomy here this morning but I managed to get my washing dried on the line yesterday and Mr. L got the lawn cut.
Off to view a few bits at auction this morning
The auction is on Thursday, when I have a kitten interview, so Mr. L will go on his own if there's anything we like.
Then - hooray - I get my new teeth this afternoon 😁 So looking forward to being able to eat something other than mushy food! 
Sending lots of positive thoughts to everyone going through difficult times. No one's problems are more valid than another's no matter how trivial they seem by comparison.
Have the best day you can everyone and I leave you with this little shot of the BLCs at teatime yesterday


----------



## Jojomomo

Good morning everyone! Sorry I haven't been here recently, had a lot on. My mum had a hip replacement last week, she's now home and doing well. My dad has lost his appetite and a lot of weight, he fell whilst on his own so my sister had to dash and rescue him. On top of that work is busy as always and Thorin caught another mouse the other day 🙄 Had my covid jab, felt a little under the weather then a lovely red lump came up, thankfully it's gone now. There's also been birthdays galore amongst my friends and family so presents to organise and gatherings to go to! 

@lymorelynn a belated congratulations to your grandson, a great achievement, especially with his Crohn's. I have UC which is similar but not as bad.

@urbantigers so sorry to hear that the saga of your wheelchair is still ongoing and stressing you out, hope it gets sorted soon.

@Bertie'sMum hope your pain improves soon

@huckybuck sending good wishes to your friend and to Holly 

Have a great day everyone! 😊


----------



## Tigermoon

Good morning everyone, 

Today is covid booster day and my anxiety is ramping up 😣 I've decided if this one makes me as ill as the previous ones, then this will be the last!

Some good news however, the new sofa will be coming a whole month early!!! It is due to be delivered next week. I'm so thrilled, as we've been waiting since early August for it. I just hope it gets through the doorway!!

My Persian's eye is looking better too which is a big relief. Still not out of the woods yet, but moving in the right direction.


----------



## huckybuck

Morning all. Nippy this morning. 
Off to the hairdressers this morning (should have gone last week but cancelled when I went up to Brum). It’s great having a niece in law whose a hairdresser cause she’s always tries to fit me in - Aunty gets priority treatment lol!!! 

Then I need to stock up on some healthier foods - I am eating so much rubbish at the moment I can’t carry on - I used to be able to eat whatever I wanted up to 40 but not any more lol! I am the heaviest I have ever been. The trouble is I reckon that as my tummy has got bigger the more food it needs for me to feel full! 

@urbantigers I’m sorry you are feeling so stressed. I have been reading up on how our thoughts and feelings can actually bring more of the same so maybe try not to worry for a few days think positively about how nice it will be when you get your new chair (even though you don’t know how this will happen). It’s not easy to do I know but I do think constant worry is not good for you and doesn’t always achieve anything.

@lymorelynn I’m so happy you are getting your new teeth today. I hope all goes well and you are pleased with them!

Have a positive day everyone!


----------



## ewelsh

Morning all

I slept beautifully in a warm bed all to myself and woke up at 7.30 bang on. Husband is fine, slept well and loving the wind, rain and pain of it all……🙄 yet if I ask him to sit in the comfort of our own home and watch a chick flick….the world is ending… work that out please…


@lymorelynn oh I say you will be smiling later 😁 at last all will be sorted for you, hope all goes well xxxx
Lovely photos of the BLC aren’t they growing… wont be long till they are up your curtains 😂. Oh I hope you spot something nice in the auction, I love a good auction. Enjoy your day as you have been non stop lately x

@huckybuck happy hair day, as for eating I was the same, I could eat anything then hit 40 and everything went nuts, I can’t eat bread so gluten free and also lactose free now. You also need to go easy on yourself as you have had this frozen shoulder/s xx
Glad Kate have a path, its awful being in the dark at the best of times, step by step day by day the plan will become clearer. X 

@Tigermoon, I do hope you don’t have a reaction to the covid jab again, xx great news for your Persian’s eye improvement which is all down to your hard work. How is frosty now?

@Jojomomo my MIL had a new hip and she was bouncing round in no time, best thing she ever did. As for your poor Dad, gently does it for a while x

@GingerNinja its good your son talks openly to you, but you need to off load it too, so keep talking to us. Distract your mind with your beautiful mood board xx

@Bertie'sMum enjoy your cuppa with your friend and good luck with your appointment, let us know how you get on xxx

@urbantigers dont you say sorry for your feelings again please, your amongst friends here, any worry is a worry. X
Now about this wheelchair, can anyone ring on your behalf? I am happy to do this for you? You really need to be shouting from the roof tops, its making you ill and pulling you down emotionally, stress like this is a knock on affect. PM me if you want me to ring up and I will call you for all the details xxxx 
meanwhile rest your mind today, take a day off even, you can’t not con troll what hasn’t happened yet and you can not change what happened yesterday xxxxx (((())))

@BarneyBobCat hows your snotty cold? Is Mrs BBC still suffering?

@Charity, poor Toppy, he looked a bit sorry for himself last night, sounds like it is moving thoughxx
Have you got your Olbas pastille’s for your sinuses? It’s a horrible feeling blocked sinuses. get steaming today x
Thats sounds very promising that your friend looked at details of another cat… the right one will come along for her. X
As for your bacon sandwich yesterday, it was huge 😂 they gave you a whole loaf there!
Enjoy your calm day off today xxx


@Ali71 get off that wall 😂


Have a good day everyone xxxx


----------



## ewelsh

Good grief I forgot to mention @Mrs Funkin ( its because you were on the previous page )

congratulations booking a holiday, yipppeeeee just what you both need. I went to lanzarote years ago, its very sporty indeed, my husband loved it… I’m sure the sand is black there is I remember correctly. How exciting xx


----------



## Linda Weasel

@Bertie'sMum , you must live somewhere near where I was born (Teddington).

Whenever there’s mention of Kingston it stirs up childhood memories of going to the market with my Nan, and always spending ages looking at the window displays at Bentalls, which also had the scariest of escalators.


----------



## Cully

Bertie'sMum said:


> Good Morning
> Still dark out - don't you just hate these dark mornings ? Roll on the weekend when the clocks go back and it starts to get lighter in the mornings !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you - from your mouths to God's ears. Definitely hoping for some kind of resolution rather than another referral to physio !! My appointment isn't until 3.30pm so I'm meeting a friend for coffee this morning to take my mind of it for a while
> 
> 
> 
> Most definitely
> 
> Hope you all have a great day - I'm off to get a second cuppa


Just adding my two penneth of wishes that your appointment is very positive for you later.


----------



## ewelsh

@Cully how are you feeling today? Also how is your chair? X


----------



## Cully

ewelsh said:


> I slept beautifully in a warm bed all to myself and woke up at 7.30 bang on. Husband is fine, slept well and loving the wind, rain and pain of it all……🙄 yet if I ask him to sit in the comfort of our own home and watch a chick flick….the world is ending… work that out please…


Well you are wed to Bear Grylls so what do you expect?  
Must be lovely though, having a cosy bed all to yourself.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Linda Weasel said:


> @Bertie'sMum , you must live somewhere near where I was born (Teddington).


Carshalton actually  Years ago I used to work for Thames Television and although based at Tottenham Court Road studios spent a lot of time at their Teddington studios so know the area fairly well.

But I'm Battersea born and bred - part of the Lavender Hill Mob


----------



## Cully

ewelsh said:


> @Cully how are you feeling today? Also how is your chair? X


Hmph! I'm much healthier than my chair is. I'm having to put a big bag of cat litter on it when I stand up. And quick, sharp before it rises.


----------



## GingerNinja

How did you get on @Bertie'sMum ? xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Charity said:


> You're not a moaner and your problem is equally as important to you as the others are to them, just in a different situation. I would be feeling unwell over all the worry you're having too for such a long time, its absolutely ridiculous that no-one at your work is prepared to sort this out for you.


Absolutely this. Nobody is less important, your worries and sadnesses are just as valid as everyone's you mention @urbantigers xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Good morning, quite windy still…blimey. I didn’t properly wake up until 6:20 which is lovely. I’m off to find some paracetamol though as I’ve a splitting head, probably from not drinking much yesterday.

Hurrah, 13 days off now for the price of two days annual leave  today will in theory** be busy. I’ve got to sort my tyre valves, go to collect mother’s partner’s Christmas present from JL, get my two free pieces of cake whilst I’m there from the rewards app, a mini super market trip whilst I’m out, send Christmas cards to Australia as post to there is horrifically slow, will test my ankle on a little run, go to the fabric shop, get a couple more festive bits for auntie, mother and granny. ** I say in theory as you know what I’m like…I’ll potentially do none of it 

Told my Nan on the phone last night that we are going to see them this weekend. She’s very much looking forward to seeing D, she’s not seen him since before we got Oscar. She’s 93 now, so I had to give her a telephone warning, didn’t want to just turn up on the doorstep!

Oooh, it’s getting light. Time for another cup of tea I think (I managed to drink a very weak coffee yesterday, can’t say I particularly enjoyed it though), am dreading seeing the state of the garden once it’s properly light after all this wind and rain.

I wish I had anything exciting to report - but I don’t. Have a lovely day everyone do something you love if you can


----------



## Mrs Funkin

P.S. how did you get on @Bertie'sMum ?


----------



## Charity

Good morning. Can't see a thing outside, oh I don't like dark mornings and the cats want to go out.

Toppy wasn't very bright last night, hoping he will feel better today. He eats his breakfast come hell or high water, whether he feels good or not. Bunty won't leave him alone which I think gets on his nerves, epsecially if he's not feeling tip toppy.

Yesterday I found a tabby cat needing a home so am waiting for a rescue to let me know who to contact as its a direct rehoming. My friend also found a tortie she liked but it needed outside access which isn't suitable. We will get there.

Think its going to rain later. We are going to one of the garden centres, we have many around us, to have a coffee and a Christmassy morning, that should be jolly. 🎄 Waitrose shop coming this afternoon, they come round too often.

@Mrs Funkin, sounds like you could have a very busy day ...in theory ha ha!
@Bertie's Mum, yes, how did you get on?
@ewelsh, have you left Mr E in bed having a lie in. Hope he enjoyed his late dinner. Bet you have to listen to details of his adventures all day today
@lymorelynn, hope you are smiling today and happy with the new you

Hope your Wednesday is a good one, be nice to yourselves xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Poor Toppy, hope you’re a bit more chirpy this morning, young man.

@Charity I shall keep my fingers crossed for the tabby for your friend. You know my tabby weak spot


----------



## Ali71

Well good Morning everyone. Massive fail for me as I found yesterday's post that never made it to be posted  That was the sum of my day, stop-start, switch task!!
Today I'm having a day off the gym as I ache from 2 days on it, and I have my covid booster early afternoon. So lets see what the day brings in the office. I do already have a mild headache over one eye so I have taken some paracetamol to try and keep it at bay.

Its my Mum's birthday today bless her, we had lunch out together on Sunday. I would have gone round today but their friends are coming up at lunchtime and they are going out. I love that they are so sociable and still want to have fun in their late 70s. We shall video chat instead this morning.

@Mrs Funkin that sounds like a busy "to-do" list, I hope you enjoy your run and your ankle behaves itself
@Charity oh poor Toppy, is he still brewing part 2 of hairball do you think?
@Bertie'sMum hope your appointment was successful
@urbantigers hope you are feeling a little less stressed

Sending you all positive wishes for Wednesday x


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Good Morning 

Yesterday went well thank you all for asking  Saw the same doctor that I saw last year so, at least, didn't have to tell my whole story again! My radial nerve is trapped in it's "tunnel" - apparently not a very common condition, my sister said "trust you to have something different"  It's often confused with tennis or golf elbow but presents differently. He's put me down for a steroid injection into the tunnel under ultrasound guidance which "should" resolve the problem. If it doesn't then I'll have to have an operation to decompress the nerve. Until then he recommends that I use one of the across the counter anti-inflammatory gels which he's sure will help. As it happens I do have a tube of Voltarol in the cupboard and did use some last night - I think it did help a bit (might talk to my GP about a prescription strength version). I should be seeing him again in 6-8 weeks but not sure if that is for the injection or is for a follow up AFTER the injection. Hopefully I'll get a letter soon telling me more. In the meantime I'm trying to find information/reviews about how painful/successful the injections/operation are - it's bad enough now but I really don't want to lose any more use of my left hand !! I had a steroid injection into my shoulder years ago and remember that it was very painful for a few days afterwards and I recall Mum walking the floor one night crying with the pain after she had one  So will admit to a fair degree of apprehension !

On a brighter note I had a lovely meet up with my friend and, as usual, we put the world to rights over coffee  Not sure what I'm doing today - I should make the effort to get some overdue housework tasks done, but my mojo seems to have gone temporarily AWOL  Perhaps I'll feel more up to it after a shower and breakfast.

@Mrs Funkin enjoy all your lovely days off  You deserve them ! Well done on getting your holiday all booked - something to look forward to through the coming Winter 
@Charity I do wish the garden centres wouldn't "start" Christmas quite so early ! When I went the other week with my sister we couldn't find what we needed as they'd moved everything around to accommodate the Christmas "goodies" !

That's my lot for now - it's taken me ages to type this - and now I need another cuppa !

Have a lovely day everyone


----------



## Jojomomo

Good morning everyone 😊 Had another busy day at work yesterday, later turned on the TV to watch Bake Off and got sound but no picture 🙄 Think I may need to invest in a new one.... Sadly my sister feels her cat Carole may be declining, she has had a good 3 weeks at home on the positive side. 

@Mrs Funkin enjoy your well deserved time off! Funnily enough I am seeing my grandma on Saturday who is also 93! There will be quite a few of us there, some cousins I've not seen since pre covid so will be good to catch up

@Charity I hope Toppy feels better as the day goes on

@Bertie'sMum glad the appointment went well a d that there is a plan of action 🤞

@Ali71 fingers crossed for no side effects from your jab! I'm planning to get my flu one this week - there are daily drop in clinics at work

Hope everyone has a good day ❤


----------



## Tigermoon

Good morning everyone, 

What a rough night  following my covid jab yesterday morning I spent all night with joint pain, shivers, headache and feeling terribly queasy. I still feel a bit queasy but it's not as bad as it was last night. Normally the covid jab makes me feel ill for a week, but so far I don't feel too bad this morning. I'll see how today goes.

I've got a face to face GP appointment today regarding the terrible leg pain I've been suffering from recently. It's a new Dr who I've never seen before, so that should be interesting. 


@Mrs Funkin I hope you have a lovely break and enjoy catching up with family. 

@Charity hugs for Toppy. I hope he feels better soon.

@Bertie'sMum sounds like your appointment went well, although the treatment does sound a bit ghastly!


----------



## lymorelynn

Good morning
Early for me after removing Miss Purple from my bedroom ten minutes ago. They are living downstairs now and have just discovered how to get up. The safety barrier will be put in place later.
Getting used to the new look me @Charity I think getting used to eating may take a few days but I'll get there😁 Back next week to check that all is going well and to decide what to do with my lower jaw. Hope Toppy is feeling brighter soon.
Good luck with the jab @Ali71 We had ours a couple of weeks ago and side effects weren't too bad this time.
@Bertie'sMum it's good to hear that you now have a plan of action and I hope you don't have to wait too long before treatment. Try not to Google too much - far too many horror stories on there.
Enjoy your days off @Mrs Funkin - and the offer still stands if you fancy a visit. There's usually cake as well as kittens 😸
I hope everyone has the best day they can x


----------



## Ali71

@Jojomomo sorry to hear about your sister's cat, that's so sad 
Thank you for your well wishes about the booster, fingers crossed. I had my flu one last week and came away unscathed except for a sore arm for a day or two. It was also hot and red at the injection site for the same time. My mum had a headache, lets hope you get nothing with that too.

@Bertie'sMum hope the steroid injections help (once you get them) but you have some relief from Voltarol/ibuprofen gels etc in the meantime.
@Cully be careful with that ejector seat chair!
@ewelsh hope Mr EW had a good time in Wales. I bet he will be pleased to have a nice hot bath or shower after that. I haven't climbed the walls yet by the way, but I AM looking into doing some pilates classes locally. Watch this space 
@lymorelynn is that invitation open to all  cake and kittens sounds worth the drive! Hope things settle down and you get used to them
@Tigermoon sorry to hear you're feeling a bit rough, am hoping it gets better for you as the day goes on. Fingers crossed I don't get any effects


----------



## GingerNinja

Morning all.

Lovely sunny morning here again.

Nothing to report, apart from a sore knee when I got out of bed. 

@Bertie'sMum I find that the Deep Relief gel (blue tube) helps a little. It is just Ibuprofen gel but with added menthol which is comforting.

@Tigermoon I felt rubbish for just over 24 hours but then the feeling just went and I was fine again! I hope the same happens for you 

Sorry to hear about your sister's cat @Jojomomo xx

@Mrs Funkin have a lovely catch up with your nan, I do so miss mine 🥰 and happy birthday to @Ali71 's mum 🎂

@lymorelynn the BLCs are growing so quickly, cheeky Miss Purple! I hope Mrs F takes you up on the offer and we get even more photos 

@ewelsh I have added mad bird cushions to my mood board, pink/gold/green altogether! 

Have a good day all xx


----------



## huckybuck

Morning morning.
Gwacie and I have had words. I’ve told her she has to stop coming in at 4 in the morning and talking to me and tapping my face. I don’t k ow where it’s come from as she used to be so good about not waking me til 8!!!! Anyway she now knows Mum needs her sleep so we’ll see what tonight holds. 

Aaide from that my hair looks lovely I am so pleased. My niece is such a good hairdresser. 

So it’s dentist today. His and hers appointment. I’ve got a nodule stuck on my tooth from when I had my retainers (to help hold them in place) and now I don’t wear them it’s driving me mad. My tongue keeps checking it lol! 

Mr HB has a sore tooth so he’s in first.

It’s Little H’s physio again tonight. I have noticed that the steroid is starting to wear off which is a bit disappointing. It’s only lasted 3 weeks. 

@Bertie'sMum I’m glad you have a plan. And I hope the steroid does the trick. I still need a steroid in my shoulder but I am too scared so you are a braver person than me lol! Mind you Little H is braver than me too. 

Hope everyone has a good day!


----------



## Bertie'sMum

huckybuck said:


> @Bertie'sMum I’m glad you have a plan. And I hope the steroid does the trick. I still need a steroid in my shoulder but I am too scared so you are a braver person than me lol! Mind you Little H is braver than me too.


years back (40+) when Mum and I both had steroid injections in shoulders we were told that we had to keep the joint moving to disperse the medication into the joint. That did work except for one time when the doctor who did one of Mum's wasn't as experienced and she did have a fair bit of pain for 24 hours after. Luckily further injections she needed were done by one particular doctor at her practice who was well known for being able to do them painlessly. I watched him give her an injection one time and he literally closed his eyes and used his fingertips to feel where he needed to slip the needle in - she didn't even realise he'd done it !

Good luck at the dentist today

I'm due a haircut tomorrow - like you I have hairdressers in the family (my sister and my eldest niece). Sister is "supposed" to be retired but still does the honours for family and a few select friends but when she does retire altogether then I hope niece will take over.In fact hairdressing was the family business - my Dad had a salon where my sister trained and Mum helped out; plus 3 of Dad's brothers were also hairdressers


----------



## Charity

@huckybuck, I bet your words to Gracie have gone in one ear and out of the other. Will look forward to what you say tomorrow. Good luck at the dentist.
@Ali71, happy birthday to your Mum, glad she's going to have a nice day. Snap over your headache, I've had the same one earlier too though it wandered round my head as well. *** sinuses again!
@Bertie's Mum, glad you had a good catch up with your friend. 
@Jojomomo, sorry about your sister's cat. If only they lived as long as us.
@Tigermoon, sorry you felt rough again after your jab. Hope you have a more positive day with the doc today.
@GingerNinja, hope you've got rid of your sore knee with a bit of movement

Funny old morning, I had a rather banging headache on one side after I got up, then as we were just leaving to go it poured buckets of rain and its very blustery. We got to the garden centre with OH grumbling 'I hate all this' at the lovely cheery Christmas stuff (Scrooge!). 

I had a grand old time, they have a fabulous shop area and I think the person running it must be a cat person as there were loads of cat things to look at....and buy of course. That made my headache go away. 😊 Unfortunately, knowing my OH has only come along to please me so can't wait to get home, I usually cut short my time there though I could have stayed all morning. 😒

Had a phone call when we got home which ruined my day. Our plumber was due to come on Monday when I would be out but now he wants to come on Friday when I shall be in, so I shall have to arrange to go out. I'm fed up with workmen so my OH can deal with it as the plumber always talks to him anyway. I might go back to the garden centre on my own where I can have a leisurely look round again. 

Toppy's still not himself. He enjoyed a really good zoom groom this morning though, got lots of loose fur out, and he's sort of played with his toys as long as it doesn't involve much effort. Will see how he is by the end of the week but if he hasn't picked up, it might mean a vet visit. 😟


----------



## Cully

Ali71 said:


> @Cully be careful with that ejector seat chair!


Hmm, that's what I'm afraid of. Do you remember the film Gremlins when the nasty leader sent the old cat lady through the roof on her Stannah stair lift? That'll be me  !!


----------



## Cully

Busy day doing nothing special. We had a residents meeting this morning. I don't normally go to them as there's never anything interesting and we get a copy of the minutes anyway. Wish I hadn't bothered as I learnt nothing new and wasted a few hours I'll never get back. Sigh! 
Usual Tesco delivery with useless subs plus some necessary items not in stock. Not a very happy Wednesday all in. 

@Mrs Funkin , Oh I do hope your visit goes to plan. And no, I have to agree that just turning up unexpectedly on a 93 year olds doorstep might no be the best idea.
How is your ankle now, any better?

@Charity , Oh dear poor Toppy. I hope he doesn't need a vet visit. At least his grooming session made him feel better. Fingers crossed he's chipper later.
Oops, you definitely need to visit the garden centre on Friday, although you might need to think of somewhere a bit more 'urgent'.
Any news on the tabby or tortie? 

@Bertie'sMum ,big mistake Googling, you'll just scare yourself. I always do it then regret it. Hope your letter arrives soon so you know more about what's happening. I can understand your apprehension.

@Tigermoon ,some people have been really poorly after this booster for some reason. It sounds like you're shaking it off though.
How was your f2f today? Have you learnt anything useful that may help? 

@lymorelynn ,have you installed the barrier yet and got a mischievous kitten free zone?

@huckybuck ,I don't know whether it will make any difference to Gwacie as the clocks are due to go back on Sunday don't they? Careful how you break the news 😋 .
How did your dental go. Can they remove the nodule or maybe file it down?
Good luck Little H with your physio.

Must start thinking about food and can't make my mind up between chicken pakora or chicken kievs. It's the last Doc Martin tonight so must watch it, if I don't fall asleep.
Have a good evening everyone. Hope you have something nice to do xx.


----------



## Charity

@Cully, you sound like my friend, she goes to residents meetings then says she wishes she hadn't bothered.  

I've made several enquiries about cats, nothing heard about the tabby, the tortie wasn't suitable as needed to be an outdoor cat. Cats Protection said come back later when she's ready as they can't keep cats on hold and waiting for a reply about a b/w boy from another rescue. Honestly, they keep talking about all the pets who are being given up, you would think there would be a choice out there wouldn't you? I think I might give up until my friend is back from her days away soon as she couldn't take anyone until then.

Thanks for the reminder about Doc Martin, shame its the end.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Reminder about Doc Martin has just reminded me that The Repair Shop on BBC1 this evening is a bit of a special one with King Charles and a couple of items that belonged to Queen Mary. It was filmed last year when he was still Prince Charles - apparently he is a great fan of the show and shares their desire to keep the old crafts alive.


----------



## Ali71

Good Morning
Up and at ‘em today, slept well but had a weird dream again where I am being chased by some kind of Terminator style being. I do seem to have powers of my own where I can run extremely fast but they have a tracker on me so I can never stay still for long. Bizarre eh? Had my covid booster yesterday afternoon, lovely nurse and although I am not scared of needles in the slightest, I generally look the other way when I’m being jabbed. She was so gentle I can honestly say I didn’t even know she had done it!

I had a headache most of yesterday but that started before the injection, and lingered all day, just dumbed down by paracetamol. This morning it is there slightly in the background but I’m not one for giving in unless it gets really bad.

Trying a little experiment today with the slow cooker; I saw this on Instagram. You put a covering/base layer of veg and potatoes on the bottom of the slow cooker, then a whole small chicken, topped with a bit of seasoning/rub. Aaaaaaand go! The chicken was slightly bigger than I wanted so I had to wedge some of the extra veg down the side but we shall see. It’s got about 12 hours to cook. First thing I thought was  no water but there should (apparently) be enough water in the veg and chicken to even add to gravy. Keep you posted later on 










Can’t believe it’s Thursday already, the weeks are whizzing by. Hope you all had a restful night, and that a lovely day follows xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Good morning, another post-6am wake up here (though I went to bed late for me last night, as D was out, so he was regaling me with the gossip when he got home, hehe). I was dreaming when I woke up but can’t remember the details unlike @Ali71 that sounds scary!

This morning the car is going back to KeikFit. Two new tyres last week but still seem to have an issue with one deflating very rapidly (which I thought was due to a slow puncture), so it’s going in for investigation. No idea how long it will need to be there, though, so my day can’t be decided until I know that. I was going to go for a little run again after yesterday’s very short run hadn’t bothered my ankle any more than it was, but if I have to walk home from KwikFit that’s about 2.5 miles, then I’d have to walk back as well as we only have one car. Oh and I’m not running in this rain - it’s suddenly started tipping down.

Speaking of cars, I saw yesterday that the Fiesta isn’t going to be made any longer  My car is nearly eight years old and a Fiesta is the perfect size for me. I don’t want/need a bigger car and I really don’t want an SUV. Boooo. They discontinued my favourite ever car too (Ford Puma, I loved my Puma so much, it was blooming lovely), they’ve also stopped the Focus. Urgh. I hope this Fiesta I have now will see me through until the end of my working days and then I’ll end up having something tiny I’m sure, as we don’t really go very far in a car.

This evening we are having friends round. She is veggie and he isn’t so if he comes here for tea, he enjoys it if we have meat. I’ve got a roast in the bag chicken and we will have it with her favourite cauliflower and broccoli cheese and chips. I’ll probably roast some carrots and parsnips too. I offered a veggie alternative instead of the chicken but she just asked for extra cauli cheese  They are very easily pleased, always happy to eat whatever I make.

I managed to do quite a few things on my list from yesterday - some were deliberately postponed due to needing to take the car in. I’ve added a couple more things to today, too. We bought some white violas yesterday to put on MIL’s cremation stone so we shall go down today and plant those in the little planter that D made. We also booked our flights too, I didn’t want to risk having to go easyJet  I know they are fine, we’ve gone to Lanza with them before, but I prefer BA. I know it’s only a four hour flight, too, so it doesn’t really matter. Anyway, it’s ages away, so I shall mention it no more. I really do need to get back on the weight loss wagon before we go though, I am not buying new summer clothes in a different size!

I was so pleased to read you had a positive appointment yesterday @Bertie'sMum - it makes such a difference if you 1) feel listened to and 2) actually have confidence that your doctor knows what they are talking about.

I hope that Toppy is feeling brighter @Charity and hope if he is you can mooch along to the garden centre again.

How was Little H’s physio @huckybuck ? I’m also wondering if you were left in peace this morning…

Your poor sister and Carole @Jojomomo  Positive thoughts on the way to them xx So hard.

Hope all the Covid arms are feeling better. I need to sort my booster out, it’s been much less organised at the hospital, so I’m probably going to have to go through the other services.

Right. Best think about the list of things to do today. Yesterday ran away from me! Might have another cuppa first whilst I think about it 

Happy Thursday everybody. May your day be stress-less.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Good Morning  

Still dark out so no idea of what the weather is doing ! I shall be glad when the clocks go back this weekend so it will be lighter at getting up time 



Ali71 said:


> Can’t believe it’s Thursday already, the weeks are whizzing by.


I know @ali !! As it is Thursday it's my charity shop morning and then I'm going over to my sister to get a haircut this afternoon. Hope your headache goes away quickly.

Did anyone end up watching The Repair Shop last night ? I was surprised by just how comfortable Jay Blades and the King were in each other's company - It made for a lovely show. And Steve, Will and Kirsten repaired/restored the clock and the Wemyss goblet beautifully - I think the King was quite moved by how well they did. I have a very old carriage clock of my Mum's that I'd love Steve and Kirsten to restore - from research I've done it is one of the very first carriage clocks (early 19th century) and is unusual in that has a repeater. I did apply soon after the programme first started but never heard anything - thinking I should try again?

Better get my skates on as things to do before I go out !

Hope you all have a positive day whatever you're doing


----------



## GingerNinja

Good morning.

I can't tell if the day will be grey or it's just still dark 😂.

@Ali71 I know several people who do whole chicken in a slow cooker, I'm sure it will be lovely and look forward to finding out for sure!
I wonder what dinner @Cully ended up with last night 

I managed to click my knee back last night so can straighten my leg but being very careful while it's tender.

Day off today but I will be working a few hours as I didn't get everything done by 7:30 last night and didn't fancy carrying on. I've also been asked to liaise with auditors on Friday as my boss is off and I've done it before in my managerial role.... 

Oh well better get showered and get the cats breakfast... I'm slacking!!

Be back later xx


----------



## BarneyBobCat

I hate these dark mornings, and the dark nights mean no bike rides. Very frustrating. But its Thursday, nearly the weekend!


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Mrs Funkin said:


> Speaking of cars, I saw yesterday that the Fiesta isn’t going to be made any longer  My car is nearly eight years old and a Fiesta is the perfect size for me.


I prefer small cars too Mrs F - my first car (1985) was a bright yellow mini but then I had a series of Metros until I "discovered" Peugeots  Started off with a Peugeot 206, then the 207 and now have a Peugeot 108 which I love. It's small enough to be economical with fuel (and is exempt from road tax) and easy to park but big enough to get all my shopping in the boot. In fact, after my singing it's praises, my BiL changed his top of the range, fuel guzzling Lexus to a 108  The only difference is I have the manual version and he has the automatic.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Bertie'sMum said:


> I prefer small cars too Mrs F - my first car (1985) was a bright yellow mini but then I had a series of Metros until I "discovered" Peugeots  Started off with a Peugeot 206, then the 207 and now have a Peugeot 108 which I love. It's small enough to be economical with fuel (and is exempt from road tax) and easy to park but big enough to get all my shopping in the boot. In fact, after my singing it's praises, my BiL changed his top of the range, fuel guzzling Lexus to a 108  The only difference is I have the manual version and he has the automatic.


I learnt to drive in a black 205 GTI, I remember it well. My first car (1989) was an ancient mini, which I loved, then I had a fiesta, then my beloved Puma, then my Fiesta now (which is an eco boost, so also exempt). It’s very sad  I know I don’t have to think about it yet but still…


----------



## Ali71

@Mrs Funkin I have a Ford Puma, (the new version) and I love it... It really is very similar to a Fiesta just higher up. Interior wise it's almost the same, and economy wise it's great as it's an Ecoboost Mild Hybrid. I love Fiestas too, I've had several over my driving history. We don't really need a big car either. Maybe worth investigating when the time comes?

@GingerNinja I've done slow cooker chicken a couple of times but it's more poached in stock (literally falls apart) but not tried it without water 😬 I am hoping it is ok or it might be a very quick pasta tea  Bless you, working late and then again on your day off. I hope they appreciate you.

@Bertie'sMum I hope you have a good shift and enjoy your pampering
@Charity how is Lord Toppington today?
@BarneyBobCat have you got any rollers for your bike? I know it's not quite the same but might keep you moving during the week in the dark months. I bought a spin bike for home but hated it, same as I hate spin class!! So it got sold on very quickly.
@Cully did you make it to see Doc Martin? Or did you 😴
@Tigermoon do you feel better now? I hope so
@Jojomomo Covid booster completed, felt fine overnight and this morning, fingers crossed. 
@huckybuck I hope the dentist visit wasn't as traumatic as you feared. Did Gwacie behave today?
Any update on the wheelchair @urbantigers


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I was so excited when the Puma relaunch was announced @Ali71 - alas it was not like the old one - I honestly loved my old Puma. I love being low down in a car (hence the love for my old Puma!). 

Oooh @BarneyBobCat what about a turbo trainer? Actually Zwift have a new turbo trainer now and it’s under £500 which is an excellent price. Husband has a different turbo and the subscription to Zwift is £13 a month. Worth investigating maybe?


----------



## Charity

Good morning, I'm late today. The weather doesn't know what it wants to do. It started wet and gloomy then the sun came out and now its back to gloomy.

Yesterday, I made an appointment for Toppy at the vets for late this afternoon as didn't want to wait until the weekend if he wasn't picking up. It was 6.15 when I rang, they normally stay open until 8.00 on Wednesdays but because of staff shortages at the moment are closing earlier. I said to the receptionist, who is a lovely lady and knows me well, that I thought they would be closed at 6.00 and she replied 'then why are you phoning at 6.15?'  I told her I'd checked their Facebook page which said 6.30 so here I was.

I don't know what to say about Toppy other than he's just not his normal happy responsive self. He's not lying on his back happily like he does and just isn't relaxed. Last night he sat on the sofa, then Bunty turned up and he just turned away as if he didn't want to interact with anyone. She is a bit of a nuisance as she does hassle him a lot to the point of being suffocating. He seems a little brighter this morning and he has had a short spurt of playfulness with da Bird a while ago but I think I'll still take him so they can just check him over. I wonder if he might have picked up an infection. I do wish he could talk.  

@Cully, Doc Martin was a fabulous end last night (except for the blood, touch and go there), I had a bet with my OH on the outcome and I won so he owes me a breakfast. 😊 I love Mrs Tishall, poor woman, she made me laugh. Hope you didn't fall asleep.
@Ali71, hope you feel OK today after your jab. I'm like you, I don't mind having them but I look the other way. Good luck with your experimental dinner.
@Mrs Funkin, hope you get the car sorted. I hate it when you love a particular car and it either stops being made or they alter it so its nothing like yours. I had that with the Nissan Micra which I absolutely loved and I had seven in all, my favourite was bright yellow and yellow Micra drivers all used to wave when you passed them on the road. Nowadays they keep messing about with different engines which I don't like. One of my friends will be upset about the Fiesta as she has always had those.
@Bertie's Mum, you should definitely apply again to have your clock done, you never know. It's quite emotional sometimes.
@GingerNinja, that was very brave of you putting your knee back into place. 
@BarneyBobCat, hang on in there, soon be Saturday

Hope everyone has a good day in some way xx


----------



## SbanR

Good morning. Such a mizzerly day after two lovely sunny days.
All this talk of cars. My very first one was a beetle. And I couldn't reach the pedals! The seller had to fix a thick block of wood to it 😹 
@Mrs Funkin couldn't your friend do like @ewelsh ? Quickly sear the steak then fling it into the oven!😄


----------



## Ali71

I know what you mean @Mrs Funkin my old neighbour had the original Puma, a sporty little coupe number 
@Charity I learnt to drive in a Micra and had 3 or 4 of my own. My favourite one got stolen from outside my house, right under M&D's window  went outside one Saturday morning to take Mum shopping only to find a pile of glass where the thieves had smashed the window. 
I will surely report back later on the dinner, success or fail!! 

Poor Toppy, I'm sorry to hear he's off colour, we just KNOW dont' we when our little fur-kids aren't themselves. Good luck at the vets love, let us know xx


----------



## GingerNinja

Oh poor Toppy @Charity I do hope that it is just a furball. Luna has been a bit off for a couple of days and is spending a lot of time in her cave bed, she's had a cuddle this morning and been in the garden for 15 minutes so I will see how she is later.

My first car was a Vauxhall Nova..... saloon! The Nova was a nippy little hatchback that pre-dated the Corsa but for some reason they decided to make a saloon version which was exactly the same as the hatchback but with an unattractive box stuck on the back  It was 993cc and had tyres that were not much thicker than a motorbike... I could floor it on the motorway and it still would not go any faster - everything would start shaking at 70mph! I had it for just a year and sold it for the same price that I bought it 

I'm think I will get an all electric smallish car in the next 5 years or so, while my car still has some value to sell it on. Have to see what finances are like then... or wait until I can take some money out my pension perhaps.


----------



## huckybuck

Morning all. 

Late to the party today but that’s only because we have the TV people here doing my smart thermostats hurrah. I was still in my PJs having a coffee when they turned up but they are used to that 😂

Gwacie got the memo!!!! Not a peep last night. However, she must have secretly had a word with Little H who jumped up on me at about 4 and proceeded to paddle then perv on my tummy and leg. I had to push him off and say no it was still bedtime 3 times before he got the message!

So words do need to be had again this morning 🙄

Little H’s physio went well last night. She was here for ages. It’s quite slow because once he has had enough you have to give him a rest for a bit - he’s just too big and strong to hold onto like a normal cat. 

I’ve got a few more exercises to do with him this week but sadly I think the steroid is wearing off slowly. 

I don’t think much will get done today - it’s hard to settle with the chaps here. I do have some gardening to do if the weather picks up.

@Charity good luck with Toppy later I hope he’s ok. Will you run bloods?

Hope it’s a good one for all today.

No Fiestas for me but I do remember my Nanny Alice had one and it was the same colour as her caravan which is the same colour as my Aga, which is the same colour as my summer car lol Huckleberry blue!!!!


----------



## Charity

huckybuck said:


> Morning all.
> 
> Late to the party today but that’s only because we have the TV people here doing my smart thermostats hurrah. I was still in my PJs having a coffee when they turned up but they are used to that 😂
> 
> Gwacie got the memo!!!! Not a peep last night. However, she must have secretly had a word with Little H who jumped up on me at about 4 and proceeded to paddle then perv on my tummy and leg. I had to push him off and say no it was still bedtime 3 times before he got the message!
> 
> So words do need to be had again this morning 🙄
> 
> Little H’s physio went well last night. She was here for ages. It’s quite slow because once he has had enough you have to give him a rest for a bit - he’s just too big and strong to hold onto like a normal cat.
> 
> I’ve got a few more exercises to do with him this week but sadly I think the steroid is wearing off slowly.
> 
> I don’t think much will get done today - it’s hard to settle with the chaps here. I do have some gardening to do if the weather picks up.
> 
> @Charity good luck with Toppy later I hope he’s ok. Will you run bloods?
> 
> Hope it’s a good one for all today.
> 
> No Fiestas for me but I do remember my Nanny Alice had one and it was the same colour as her caravan which is the same colour as my Aga, which is the same colour as my summer car lol Huckleberry blue!!!!


Sorry @huckybuck, I meant to ask you how Little H got on, glad it went OK, not all cats would tolerate that. As for Gracie, passing the buck there, cheeky girl. 😋 I might ask the vet to do bloods to see how Toppy's liver levels are, not that we can do anything if they are high as usual, it is in my mind that it could be that getting worse..hope not. 

On the topic of cars again, my second car was a red Fiesta, I liked the car but not Fords garage. My first car was a blue Mini which on my very first day out in it on my own after passing my test, conked out on a busy roundabout due to having water in the petrol tank.  After the Micras, I had a Toyota Yaris, liked that but managed to reverse it into a bollard a month after I had it as it had a blind spot (yes it did) which kind of knocked my confidence in it. The last few years, I've had Suzuki Swifts which I love but then last year I decided on a change so went for the Suzuki Ignis which is a hybrid. It looks lovely and smart but I prefer the Swift to drive so might go back to that next time, although prices have shot through the roof so may not be able to afford another. 

My OH's just phoned in exasperated mood. On Tuesday, after going to Boots for his prescription for the third time in a week, who said once again they hadn't had authorisation from the doctors, we drove to the surgery who told him Boots hadn't sent them a request. Honestly, it drives you insane....somebody is lying! They said they would send it next day, yesterday. He's now at Boots and it still isn't ready even though they admit it arrived yesterday so now he's having to wait half an hour.  I keep trying to persuade him to have a postal delivery like I have, with no problem, but he won't do it and nearly every time he gets trouble like this.


----------



## urbantigers

Ah, don’t know where i am, what I’m doing or what day of the week it is. I do know that I’m going on annual leave in 1 hour and 45 minutes. So it must be thursday. Maybe they’ll wonder where I am when I don’t turn up at work tomorrow and it’s not friday.

wheelchair - don’t really know tbh but think it’s ok. Think we’ve ironed out the details and they are going to do it for the original quote. That’s the short version. I’m not sure whether he’s going to order it before payment or not. Prev correspondence has implied yes. I’ll be annoyed if not as we’ve been asking him to return a form since 6th October. I emailed our procurement people this morning and they said they’ve not received it yet. He told me this morning he’d returned it. I don’t care until next Tuesday. At least I can go on leave knowing we have an order and they will do it for the original quote. Although until it’s ordered, it’s not ordered.

I would love a small car but unfortunately you can’t hoist electric wheelchairs into small cars  So a fuel guzzling monster it is for me. I’m sad to see the Fiesta is no more. I’ve always liked it, although never had one. When ordering my new car I kept telling the salesman that I need a Galaxy for the wheelchair but really wanted a Fiesta. Not that the Galaxy will be produced much longer. God knows what I’ll end up with for my next car. A Ford transit probably

Glad Little H’s physio went well. Reminded me I need to book Mosi in for his next solensia as it will be due soon.

Will try to catch up and should have more time tomorrow as no work.


----------



## Cully

Good Morning/Afternoon Everyone, Soon be Friday so hope you've all got something super planned. Weather is nice here. Well, the sun is out and it's still warm enough to sit outside. 

@Ali71 ,that chicken looks good. I did something similar last week with some beef and it turned out beautiful, although I did add a cup of water just in case. I didn't need it as it was very moist. I'm sure you'll enjoy it.

@Bertie'sMum , Yes I watched it and was delighted to see how easy the King was with the others. Especially the playful relationship with Jay Blades. It's lovely to see how these crafts are still such an important industry, although a smaller niche one. I thought how beautiful the goblet restoration was. Amazing.
Go on. Why don't you submit your carriage clock again? Perhaps after showing the carriage clock last night and the interest it will no doubt bring, they may well be happy to consider your clock. 

@GingerNinja ,I decided on the pakora last night purely because I didn't fancy jacket spuds, and I don't think pakora goes with them. 
I love baked spuds with kievs so I can pour the garlic butter in them over the baked taters. 
I really like these Iceland pakora chicken strips as they are so easy to cook in the air fryer and go very well with a veg green medley.
Wow! How did you know how to put your knee into place? Have you done it before?😲
How is Luna now, has she bucked up at all?

@Charity ,Men! Talk about makings things difficult for yourself. I just order my prescription on the surgery patient access, then they are delivered so I don't need to do anything. It _is_ annoying though when there is a lack of communication. That really is not good service, especially when not everyone is capable of chasing meds up like your OH.
Ah, Doc Martin.........Well knowing I might well nod off I hit the record button so I could watch it later. Unfortunately I managed to record something on the Dave channel, so am just going to have to wait for it to be repeated. This is why I never watch films. Either I keep getting disturbed (phone, Moo, DS, neighbour), or I'm so tired I just fall asleep. I hope you enjoy the breakfast you won
I'm sending positive vibes for your vet visit with Toppers this afternoon. That doesn't sound like his usual upbeat self, so fingers crossed it's a simple bug he's picked up and a few ab's will sort him.






xx


@SbanR ,my first car was a beetle too. When I went to pick it up I didn't realise that it was left hand drive, so drove the first mile or so with the passenger side on the pavement. I soon got used to it and all it's other oddities. Like, having no speedo, so I had to guess how fast I was going. And no petrol gauge. Well there was, but it was stuck on full! Oh and a very timid horn that had such a tiny honk any pedestrian would be on the bonnet before they heard it. 
The first time I put petrol in I had to back into position at the pump and couldn't get the stick into reverse. I had to get one of the hunky (swoon) mechanics to do it for me while trying to explain I'd never used that type of gearstick before. Not sure he believed me😲.

Right, my washing must be done by now so better go and empty the wash mach, there maybe someone waiting for it.
Have a nice evening, and if you hit the record button make sure it's recording the program you want, Doh!!🤭


----------



## Charity

You won't believe this but my naughty little Toppy has been outside for about an hour and come in as bright as a button. He's been playing with his toys and talking to me and had a zoom groom, happily rolling about.  Well, I am not taking him to the vets in that mood so I've cancelled it. I'm sure they do it to make us look stupid! Seriously, I wonder if he's been to the loo and shifted something which was bothering him. 

@Cully, I'm assuming you haven't got ITV Hub then so you can catch up with Doc M? You missed a treat.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

So, I took the car to KwikFit and he had a look and sent me on my way for an hour. When I got back he said it was the TPS valve and he'd mended it and didn't charge me. So I asked him what beer he drank and dropped him some up after I'd been to the supermarket. If it's sorted my issue that has been a PITB for a long time, it's worth the beer


----------



## GingerNinja

Excellent result @Mrs Funkin 

I'm glad that Toppy is much brighter @Charity , yes they do set out to make us look like fools!

@Cully you have made me want chicken kievs now! garlicky butter on baked spuds sounds like heaven 😋 
My knee... don't know how to describe it but my arthritis causes tendonitis because I walk to protect my ankle joints, then sometimes I get what feels like the tendons are caught/tangled up and I cannot stretch/extend my knee (or it could be anywhere on my leg) so I carefully stretch in all directions when I can and sometimes it pops and I can move it more, but it stays sore. Sometime I may have a pain up near my bottom that feels like it's pulling something in my ankle joint! The consultant said to me a few years ago that "you shouldn't be standing Ms GingerNinja, let alone walking"... well what am I supposed to do, just give up?
Just need complete new legs me thinks 
Luna has only just got up so I will do her tea in a bit and then we will have words x

ETA - I'm glad that your chair is hopefully sorted @urbantigers - enjoy your couple of days off without worrying!


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> You won't believe this but my naughty little Toppy has been outside for about an hour and come in as bright as a button. He's been playing with his toys and talking to me and had a zoom groom, happily rolling about.  Well, I am not taking him to the vets in that mood so I've cancelled it. I'm sure they do it to make us look stupid! Seriously, I wonder if he's been to the loo and shifted something which was bothering him.
> 
> @Cully, I'm assuming you haven't got ITV Hub then so you can catch up with Doc M? You missed a treat.


Ooh what a little monkey. Well, better safe than sorry. If you hadn't booked a vet appointment you'd have kicked yourself if he needed one.
You're probably right about him ' shifting something'. We all know that feeling. I don't see why they should be any different 🥺.
And no, I don't have ITV Hub, I haven't got a smart TV. Never mind, I'm sure it'll be repeated.


----------



## Ali71

Well I’m pleased 😀 chicken was falling off the bone and there was more than enough juices for gravy. I did a bit more veg for OH but this was enough for me.

@Charity so pleased Toppy feels better, I reckon you’re right he’s got rid of what was bothering him.

@Mrs Funkin that was a result from Kwik Fit!
Hope you’ve all had a good day xx


----------



## Willow_Warren

I’m trying to catch up with this thread but I’m sorry I’ve missed a few days!

That chicken looks good! I’d be tempted to try but I’ve only a tiny slow cooker! Maybe fit a couple of chicken legs in it!

I popped to John Lewis to use my 2 cake voucher! (I had one last month but when I got here on the Friday they’d sold out of everything). Not much better today, only 2 choices so I got one of each! One of packed away into a box for tomorrow, the one I ate was delicious!

My car (Volvo v40) had also been discontinued, I like it but I wouldn’t buy the same car twice! Did try and buy a new car last year but after 11 months on order I cancelled it as still no idea when going to arrive restore originally being told April!

Anyhow time to leave JL cafe have a bit of a mooch and go home for dinner (pudding before main course today!)

Anyhow wishing everyone a good evening x


----------



## BarneyBobCat

@Ali71 and @Mrs Funkin , I have an exercise bike but have been considering a Woohoo Zwfit thing. Im really not keen on the exercise bike tbh, its not comfortable and definitely not as effective


----------



## huckybuck

I have smart thermostats hurrah!!! 
I’ve switched them all off 😂


----------



## huckybuck

I had a lovely suprise today - my old gardener who went off to Turkey and married a waiter popped in for a cuppa. She’s back for a week’s holiday. It was lovely to see her and catch up. It was a big risk to take as she upped sticks with everything she’d got to make a new life out there but she seems quite happy (although it’s quite a hard life physically and economically). 

@Charity that’s great news about Toppy


----------



## Mrs Funkin

BarneyBobCat said:


> @Ali71 and @Mrs Funkin , I have an exercise bike but have been considering a Woohoo Zwfit thing. Im really not keen on the exercise bike tbh, its not comfortable and definitely not as effective


Husband says he gets a better workout on the turbo than on the road, if he’s only going to go for 30 miles on the road, upwards of that he’d go on the road if he was able to. He has a WahooCore, Zwift subscription, happy as Larry.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oooh @Willow_Warren we got our two pieces of cake yesterday at JL too. Husband had chocolate fudge, I had pear and brown butter. His freebie was soup and bread, so he had that whilst we were there, I took my Tupperware for the cake haha!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Good morning, later night than we are used to last night as our friends were round. He was very excited to have roast chicken  

It’s really blustery again today and it’s just started to rain. Would you believe I actually did everything on my to do lists from Wednesday and Thursday by the end of yesterday? I know. It’s a shock. My ankle is feeling a bit sore this morning, walked a fair bit yesterday though.

The only thing I absolutely have to do today is wrap the Christmas gifts for my mum, Nan and auntie. They are mostly edible, so I will pop them in boxes and wrap the boxes, so it’s not much wrapping to do. Beyond that I’ve no idea where the day will take me 

So happy Fri-YAY everyone. Hope that the under the weather pussy cats are feeling better today.


----------



## GingerNinja

Good morning
Are you all still in bed? Wish I was!

I cannot wait until the weekend. I had a weird dream that I was getting my living room decorated (obviously on my mind!) but that a team of men had turned up to do it Xmas Eve and I had lots of people round and there was nowhere to sit and the decorator had stuck gladiator type plaster pictures on the wall and painted it all black 🤣 although this is all relevant, it was in not my last house, but the one before that.

I must get another drink then log on I suppose, I must not work late tonight as Luna is upset with me.

Hope you all have a good day x

oh Mrs F is up! Happy wrapping x


----------



## Jojomomo

Thank you @Ali71, @GingerNinja, @Charity and @Mrs Funkin. Carole has picked up again, so no difficult decisions to be made just yet. 

@Ali71 glad you're all boosted! I had my flu jab yesterday, stung a bit and my arm ached for a while but better today.

Glad Toppy is brighter @Charity, fingers crossed it continues! 

Going into work a bit earlier today, wasn't expecting it to be so dark! Will obviously change after the weekend with the clocks going back. It has been wet here this morning, though dry right now. Hope everyone has a lovely Friday! 😊


----------



## Charity

Good morning. It is supposed to be quite a nice day according to the weather men but got up to lots of rain which has moved on to @Mrs Funkin's I think. Hoping for some sun later.

Glad to say woke up to the welcome sounds of Toppy telling me to get out of bed and get his breakfast. 🤗 He seems a lot more himself today.










OH's dashing around like a mad thing getting ready for the plumber. 😏 I was going to go out but I thought it might be better if I stayed home to make sure the animals were OK, especially Bunty and Toppy, as I don't want anyone disappearing out of an open door.  Once my OH gets chatting to workmen, he forgets about the rules.

@Jojomomo. glad Carole appears to have improved, hope it lasts
@GingerNinja, what is it with everyone and dreams at the moment? It's amazing what the brain makes from the jumble of information in our heads.
@Mrs Funkin, your friend went home a very happy fella then. Well done for completing your to do list. Trouble is they are never ending, as soon as you finish one, you start another. Hope your ankle stops complaining.
@Ali71, hope your lovely chicken dinner tasted as good as it looks
@huckybuck, well, did you get woken up again this morning...and by whom?

Have a good Friday everyone xx


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Good Morning  
A bit grey and dismal here, but no rain ........yet !

Feeling more like myself after my haircut yesterday  At least it's not my Mum staring back at me in the mirror this morning ! I like to keep it very short as it's much easier to manage with poorly hand/arm. Aren't we ladies strange - if our hair isn't right then no amount of make-up or smart clothes will make us feel good; men don't seem to care at all  Only food shopping to get sorted today - probably need a visit to Asda as well as Sainsburys to find Sheba for Lily ! I've plenty of the fishy flavours but Madam is in one of her "don't want fish again" moods so need to find some poultry/meat flavours.



Ali71 said:


> Well I’m pleased 😀 chicken was falling off the bone and there was more than enough juices for gravy.


That looks really yummy Ali 



Mrs Funkin said:


> Would you believe I actually did everything on my to do lists from Wednesday and Thursday by the end of yesterday?


Oh well done you  wish I could say the same 

Methinks it's time for coffee ? Have a lovely day everyone and, remember, clocks go back this weekend ! (Is it really the end of October already ???)


----------



## Ali71

Morning
@Jojomomo that's good to hear about Carole, long may she rally  My flu jab definitely hurt more than the covid one.

After saying no side effects with the Covid jab on Wednesday, I was fine till early evening yesterday then just felt off colour for a few hours. By the time I went to bed I had the weirdest sensation. and it's still like it now....around my back and side, just from waist level and over the buttock and hip area, my skin is sore..pinpricks... it almost feels like I have sunburn. My skin is not discoloured, red or itchy, just tender to the touch. And it's on the opposite side to the injection. How bizarre is that? It may not even be related of course.

I've been over to see my parents for an early cuppa this morning which was lovely.

@GingerNinja not you too with the weird dreams! Hope you finish nice and early today  x
@Charity that's brilliant (even though you could have had more sleep) but who could resist that dear face wanting food? 
@Bertie'sMum glad you feel better after your pampering! Yes the roast chicken was fab, it was so soft that the carcass had just crumbled.... definitely will do that again.

Grey and gloomy here as well this morning, it got out sunny yesterday, maybe the same today. Keep positive and enjoy Friday everyone xx


----------



## Tigermoon

Good morning everyone 

Im sorry I haven't been able to catch up on this thread since I last posted. I've been really, really ill following my covid booster. Splitting headache and vomiting the last 48 hours. I couldn't eat and couldn't even keep a few sips of water down. My mum was all for calling the ambulance. 
So far today I feel a little brighter. But I can barely stand and am completely exhausted. I've managed a very small amount of chicken soup this morning which I'm hoping will stay down.
Of course all this meant my f2f with the GP had to be cancelled, so goodness knows when I'll be able to book another appointment. 
Thank goodness my mum came to care for the cats (and me) or they'd have starved as literally I have been unable to get out of bed unaided. 
Never again!! After 4 such reactions to the jabs, I'm done. 

I hope everyone and their cats are ok.


----------



## Ali71

Oh @Tigermoon that sounds terrible, poor you! I really hope you continue to feel better - I'm not surprised you wouldn't have any more boosters if they make you feel this rough x


----------



## huckybuck

Morning morning,

So no Gwacie. Little H had one attempt at perving but seems to be getting the message. And then I woke myself up

I had the most awful dream about buying cat meat from the butcher to try 😱 cat mince, cat burger and cat breast. I bought it then the thought of it was making me feel sick so I was wretching (I think this is what woke me up) and I woke up with a sore throat!!! What was that about????

Anyway it’s bank manager day. We could have done with him 2/3 weeks ago but it will be interesting to see what he has to say today. I always have a list of questions to put him on the spot and the cats usually put their four penneth in too. I always giggle when he sits at our kitchen table with a coffee and his folder and one or more lie down on it 😂 he never knows quite what to do 🤣

Meeting Kate this afternoon for a walk in the woods. It will be good to see her. She always walks me ragged but I don’t care. Whatever she wants to do is fine by me atm. 

I hope everyone has a good day today.

I hope both @Ali71 and @Tigermoon feel lots better.


----------



## urbantigers

Morning!

sorry you’ve been so poorly @Tigermoon I hope you continue to improve.

that chicken looks yummy @Ali71 the only problem with slow cooked chicken is you don’t get yummy crispy skin! I think I have the same kitchen tiles only in grey.

I hope your arm isn’t too bad today @Bertie'sMum when are you having the injection?

I’ve been so stressed and anxious about my wheelchair this week that I almost cancelled my day off today. I felt it was a waste of a day off if I was so agitated and work would be a distraction. However, I think we’ve got to a stage I’m happy with and the order is with the rep. I’m not sure whether it’s officially ordered yet as he originally said needed 50% deposit before could order, but his latest emails implied he would order it as soon as we had ironed out the details including the price. I would have been mad if he’d faffed around for weeks and then told me that they couldn’t honour the original price, making me go back to Access to Work. If I needed to do that, I needed to know quickly. The retail price of the chair is now over £11,000 so we are getting a good deal on price. Next week I will have to mither him to send back the form we sent him on 6th October and get the invoice sorted. I think the most frustrating thing about this is feeling helpless and not knowing who was being tardy. Was the sunrise rep being slow? Was the supplier not chasing it up? Ultimately I’m not even the one paying initially so am not the customer. Every day for the past week he was telling me it would be sorted by the end of that day but of course it never was. I was so agitated and anxious I couldn’t think about anything else and was getting so wound up. I was seriously considering setting @ewelsh on them. But we’re in a place I’m ok with now, so plan to relax now with a 4 day weekend.

Today I’m off to Delamere Forest but I’ve slept in longer than intended. Must have needed the sleep but need to get a move on. Mosi is on my lap so I’m having to type this with one finger  Tomorrow I’m meeting friends for breakfast (the garden centre we’re going to is a big one with a large “destination” garden centre and has a very popular Christmas display, so we’re going early otherwise will struggle to find a parking space. Sunday and Monday no plans other than rest and probably meet another friend for coffee. She’s off work on Monday too so we might meet up then.

It’s a lovely autumnal day here and not raining so fingers crossed it stays dry for me at Delamere. I hope you enjoy your walk in the woods with Kate @huckybuck


----------



## LittleEms

Hi everyone, I've been awol for a while but will try and be about more often here! I miss reading about the happenings with all the cats and their humans.
I've had an exciting morning already ringing up an estate agent to book a house viewing. I'm looking for my first ever house of my own, eek! I'm taking Bugsy to the vet later for his yearly checkup and boosters. I can't take Bee at the same time as Bugs get stressed in any sort of carrier so the shorter appointment the better. I'll try and squish in a good walk today too around my garden design college work, hopefully the rain will hold off.

I hope you feel better asap @Tigermoon and I hope the rain holds off for you too @urbantigers !


----------



## Ali71

@urbantigers that does sound like a stressful time. It's always hard when you are an efficient person yourself, to see things handled so slowly! I think people underestimate the impact their lack of action can have on the everyday lives of others waiting. Lets hope it's all sorted soon and you don't have to let @ewelsh loose on them. Enjoy your well-deserved day off in the forest and breakfast with your friends tomorrow. Yes you're right about the crispy skin (although I don't eat it, OH does. we are like the Jack Spratt rhyme but the other way round lol).

@LittleEms good luck with your house viewing, how exciting! Hope you get on ok at the vets too, not my favourite job getting a reluctant passenger in!
Thank you @huckybuck, I have got off very mildly in comparison to TM of course...hope the kids behave with Mr Bank Manager and that you have a lovely walk with Kate later. I'm sure she must really value your time and friendship, now more than ever. 

Take care everyone x


----------



## SbanR

Good luck with the house buying @LittleEms


----------



## Bertie'sMum

urbantigers said:


> I hope your arm isn’t too bad today @Bertie'sMum when are you having the injection?


No idea when ! The last thing the consultant said was "I'll see you again in 6-8 weeks" but I don't know if that is a follow up appointment for after the injection or the appointment for the injection. It wasn't until I got home that I realised should have asked. - duh.


----------



## Cully

Sorry, very late to the party today.
I was wondering why I've been feeling so rough the last few days and wonder if it's to do with the covid jab I had last Friday.
Went to Tesco earlier and felt hot and sweaty. Kept stopping to catch my breath on the walk back. I fell asleep after lunch, hadn't got the energy for anything.
I never had a bad reaction to my other jabs, but someone mentioned myocarditis!
oh well, hope I feel a bit better tomorrow.
Have a good evening and I hope you've made some fun plans for the weekend. Ttfn


----------



## Ali71

@Cully @Tigermoon I was advised by my GP surgery after letting them know of my reaction, to report it via the Yellow Card site. It is a bit long-winded and although I got off mild in comparison I do think it's worth logging it. 
@Cully I didn't have a reaction to any of my other 3 jabs but this one was different.

I hope you're both feeling better soon xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Tigermoon said:


> Good morning everyone
> 
> Im sorry I haven't been able to catch up on this thread since I last posted. I've been really, really ill following my covid booster. Splitting headache and vomiting the last 48 hours. I couldn't eat and couldn't even keep a few sips of water down. My mum was all for calling the ambulance.
> So far today I feel a little brighter. But I can barely stand and am completely exhausted. I've managed a very small amount of chicken soup this morning which I'm hoping will stay down.
> Of course all this meant my f2f with the GP had to be cancelled, so goodness knows when I'll be able to book another appointment.
> Thank goodness my mum came to care for the cats (and me) or they'd have starved as literally I have been unable to get out of bed unaided.
> Never again!! After 4 such reactions to the jabs, I'm done.
> 
> I hope everyone and their cats are ok.


OMG @Tigermoon that is awful. I'm so sorry you've been so poorly. Have you reported your severe reaction via the Yellow card system? I do hope so. 

I really hope you've had a better day today. I don't blame you for never wanting a booster again. You poor woman


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oooh spooky @Ali71 I was just typing the same!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I booked my booster earlier for next week...I might not have it at this rate!


----------



## Ali71

Do you normally react @Mrs Funkin? I have now had all the different vaccines - 2 x AZ, 1 Moderna and the latest one was Pfizer. I _think_ it's only Moderna and Pfizer for the boosters now. I've been fine with all the others..


----------



## Mrs Funkin

We had all Pfizers through work - I wasn't great with the first but okay with the second and first booster (nothing out of the ordinary, quite "seasick" with the first for about five days). I'm wary in case it's a Moderna booster, as I've not had a Moderna before - but it's nigh impossible to get a booster through work, it's a shambles this year, so I'm just doing it the normal way.


----------



## SbanR

Mrs Funkin said:


> I booked my booster earlier for next week...I might not have it at this rate!


I was perfectly ok after my jab. Not even a sore arm, unlike my Pfizer booster last year when my arm Hurt.
ETA it was Moderna this time round


----------



## Ali71

I was fine with the Moderna too, @SbanR


----------



## BarneyBobCat

I felt a bit tired after my first vax which was AZ but nothing that stopped me doing anything. Then had zero symptoms after the following two which were AZ and Moderna. However, Mrs BBC was very ill after her first and third - same manufacturers. In both instances, feverish and generally vial symptoms. She has sworn she will not have a 4th - think we will be due ours next month, will see if she has changed her mind - I doubt it tbh but being a chemist in the pharmaceutical industry I am going to be doing my best to influence her


----------



## Mrs Funkin

BarneyBobCat said:


> I felt a bit tired after my first vax which was AZ but nothing that stopped me doing anything. Then had zero symptoms after the following two which were AZ and Moderna. However, Mrs BBC was very ill after her first and third - same manufacturers. In both instances, feverish and generally vial symptoms. She has sworn she will not have a 4th - think we will be due ours next month, will see if she has changed her mind - I doubt it tbh but being a chemist in the pharmaceutical industry I am going to be doing my best to influence her


Aren't you too young and healthy for another booster @BarneyBobCat?


----------



## GingerNinja

Oh dear, I've had my Tesco delivery. I meant to delete some frozen prawns and chicken thighs and add potatoes but fell asleep last night. I hope my freezer doesn't die now I have more food in there!

I've taken too long to decide about sofas too, and now delivery will not be until next Feb. . That's why I dreamt that there was nowhere to sit at Christmas 😂. Oh well, do you think that's rain to cancel? Haha


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I wish they wouldn't show me Cat's Protection adverts....how on earth do I get Sky to "unlearn" my advert preferences...?


----------



## Charity

My first three were Pfizer, no problem with the first, felt a bit off colour for a day with the second and just a sore arm with the third which I had, together with the flu jab. This latest one was Moderna, again with the flu jab in the same arm, and I had a really achey sore arm for a day. OH was OK with his first two but felt really lousy with the last two, maybe because he had both the Covid and flu together. It's strange how it affects us all differently.


----------



## lymorelynn

Good evening ☺
Yesterday's kitten viewing went really well and Mr. Red will be off to Nottingham after Christmas - he's staying a little longer as his slave is moving just before Christmas and wants to get settled in first. Her current neighbour is interested in Mr. Green and will be calling me soon.
Otherwise everything is quiet. Still getting used to the new teeth 😁
I was sad to see the end of the Fiesta too. My first car was a Fiesta and I had another for about ten years. Really loved them. I now have a gas guzzling convertible BMW which I also love but would like to change it for something more economical at some point.
Hope everyone is okay after their Covid jabs. Mine was Pfizer again this time which wasn't too bad. Worst reaction was to Moderna.
Have a good weekend everyone


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Mrs Funkin said:


> Aren't you too young and healthy for another booster @BarneyBobCat?


Too young? Mid 40s so Im on a list somewhere.... And too healthy? Well I do try but Im pickled most weekends. I could be classed as a fine wine


----------



## Ringypie

Morning everyone happy weekend!


----------



## Cully

Ringypie said:


> Morning everyone happy weekend!
> View attachment 579209


Hello handsome boy. How lovely to see you😺


----------



## Willow_Warren

Well I didn’t sleep too well and as I was nice and comfy the rain woke me (although the heavy rain only lasted moments, although maybe more to come). Now of course the cats are awake!

Trying to plan the best way to organise my day, no horse riding sadly (longish story). 

Watching some telly in bed must also do my likes and dislikes 


Good morning to everyone and happy weekend. 

@Cully I hope you feel better x


----------



## urbantigers

Well good morning Flint! Happy weekend to you too 

I am typing this with Kito whining in the background as I am making him wait for breakfast. I thought it would be good training for the clocks going back - half an hour later today and a further half hour tomorrow. He’s not really on board with it.

It is odd isn’t it how we all react differently to the vaccinations. for covid I had AZ first 2, Pfizer 3rd and now Moderna. No reaction to any of them! I rarely react to flu either - I think I had a bit of a sore arm once a few years ago 

I had a lovely, relaxing time at Delamere yesterday. It was a beautiful autumnal day and just what I needed. 











Have a good weekend everyone.


----------



## Cully

Mrs Funkin said:


> I wish they wouldn't show me Cat's Protection adverts....how on earth do I get Sky to "unlearn" my advert preferences...?


Annoying, and upsetting isn't it?
My gripe is the amount of afternoon TV ads reminding you you're getting on a bit. Stair lifts, recliner chairs and beds, mobility scooters. 
Then there's the endless funeral flyers that come thru the door.
I know I'm old and knackered. I don't need reminding 😡.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Awwww good morning Flint  how nice to see you.

Still dark here…I think the rain woke me up about 5, then I’ve been lying here quietly waiting for husband to wake up. Just been listening to caterwauling - not sure if it’s one of next door’s cats - I find it such a distressing noise.

What’s today going to bring, I wonder? Well, a trot around parkrun hopefully - but if my ankle is sore I will stop as it is laps. Then it’s dressmaking course session four - when we start to make a dress (!!). Then tonight we are off to Butlins as it’s the Halloween fireworks - you get to go in for free if you live locally. We might go beforehand to go on the waltzers too  So a fairly busy day - and will need to pack for the next three days, too. Actually that sounds horribly busy! Probably a bit much for lazy old me.

You’ll laugh now @Cully but D has been saying he’d like a proper reclining chair in the conservatory - so if he has a nap in there it’s really comfy  he’s not even 50 yet, hehe.

Whatever you’re up to today, I hope you have fun. Don’t forget the clocks go back tonight.


----------



## Cully

GingerNinja said:


> Oh dear, I've had my Tesco delivery. I meant to delete some frozen prawns and chicken thighs and add potatoes but fell asleep last night. I hope my freezer doesn't die now I have more food in there!
> 
> I've taken too long to decide about sofas too, and now delivery will not be until next Feb. . That's why I dreamt that there was nowhere to sit at Christmas 😂. Oh well, do you think that's rain to cancel? Haha


That happens to me sometimes with my Tesco delivery. If so I just sort out meals for the next 2 days and put them in the fridge. Also most frozen veg will be ok in the fridge for a while if it defrosts. I just refreeze it once there's room.
Now would definitely not be a good time for your freezer to conk out.
Oh gosh, that's a long time to wait for your new sofa's.. I don't suppose you can get them sooner elsewhere?!?


----------



## urbantigers

Well Kito has punished me for making him wait for brekkie by upchucking it. thanks Kito!


----------



## GingerNinja

Morning peeps. I can hear the rain but it still quite dark.

Reclining chairs are very comfortable @Mrs Funkin ,I always sit on my nan's old chair when I go round to my aunt's 

@Cully nooooooooo! I have been looking at sofas for ages and don't want to start again! I did find somewhere an hour from here who make them but I think they would be double my budget.

I need to do some housework today as I didn't do any Thursday (which is my day off for jobs) but also want to pop out for a bit I might go to the second hand furniture shop to see what they've got or perhaps the garden centre.

I think it'll be too wet to cut the grass today even if it brightens up later.

Happy Saturday xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well, husband went on bike in garage at 7am, so I got up and wrapped the gifts (I couldn’t do them yesterday as boxes had to be retrieved from the loft and I don’t like going in the loft if I’m on my own). It takes so long to wrap and tag and ribbon and bow! Then ripped off in three seconds.

Sounds like it’s blooming raining again…


----------



## BarneyBobCat

I'd quite like to get out on my bike but it looks wet. Off to the mother in laws today, not very happy about it!


----------



## Ali71

Morning 
We had heavy rain about 4am and it's been doing it in bursts since then. Milo did a 3.30 tapdance but they both settled back down once they'd had a bit of food. Woke up properly just after 6, another brew and TV in bed before OH went to work. I have been picking through an extra chore a day this week but I'm fed up with not being able to get the laundry dry! Even on clothes airers because the heating hasn't been on it just won't comply. We're expecting 19/20 degrees here today but DAMP.

Hello Flint! Has Mummy @Ringypie woken you up early for a run 
@BarneyBobCat I'd like to have a ride out too, but it's looking like a walk at best; tomorrow even windier! Hope the MIL day is bearable 
@urbantigers hope Kito hasn't ruined your appetite for your own breakfast out - enjoy  
@GingerNinja it's going to be one of those damp autumnal days. Our grass needs a cut too
@Mrs Funkin that sounds like a full on day, enjoy your sewing. I remember the Waltzers, you can't keep your head up 
Morning @Willow_Warren sorry to hear no horseriding. Hope you find something nice to do

I'm off to do some tidying and sorting of cupboards. I really know how to have fun these days 😆 This rock n roll lifestyle of mine............

Have a wonderful Saturday x


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Good Morning 
Grey start here but as it's forecast to be a mainly dry and warm day so I'm going to play catch-up with my laundry and get it all (fingers crossed) line dried. Suspect it won't be long before line drying won't be happening until next Spring !!

Food shopping yesterday became a long winded affair - got to my local Sainsburys to find that ALL the chilled and frozen cabinets were out of order and empty  Which as I needed meat,.fish and dairy was a right PITA and meant I had to get what I could there and then drive to the next nearest Sainsburys for everything else  Apparently all the fridges/freezers are powered by gas and all interconnected - they'd had a gas leak and so all failed Hope they get it all sorted before I need to go shopping again !



Mrs Funkin said:


> I wish they wouldn't show me Cat's Protection adverts....how on earth do I get Sky to "unlearn" my advert preferences...?


Know just what you mean - especially the CP ad with the abandoned kittens which has my eyes leaking every time. and I'm not much better with the ones from the RSPCA and all the others involving cruelty to wild life. If I'm watching something I've pre-recorded then I can fast forward through the ads.

Good luck with the dressmaking - look forward to seeing the finished article 

Re Covid jabs - either I've been very lucky or have a stronger constitution that I thought but I haven't had a reaction to any of my 5 jabs  but I have had a sore arm for a couple of days after each of my flu jabs.

Good grief it's almost 9o/clock, I'd better get a move on or nothing is going get done today ! Hope everyone has a great day whether running, walking, cycling or just chilling out


----------



## lymorelynn

Good morning. Another dull and damp day here too.
Lolita and Sybyl have just spent half an hour bombing up and down the stairs. I think they find it fun jumping over the baby barricade. It's just a big box and they bash it every time.
Shame you're not looking forward to seeing your MiL @BarneyBobCat . I get on really well with my two sons-in-law.
Lovely to wake up to a Flint photo @Ringypie . Hope you enjoy your run today and you too @Mrs Funkin and have a great weekend 
Sorry to hear you're not riding this morning @Willow_Warren . I do miss going 😞 I rode for many years but stopped when the little stables, where I rode, closed down. I was looking for somewhere new when the pandemic hit and now the cost of an hour's hacking is frightening.
Enjoy your cupboard tidying @Ali71 😁
I'll be doing the weekly shop later and that's about the highlight of my weekend.
Hope everyone has the best day they can 🙂


----------



## BarneyBobCat

@lymorelynn I do get on with my wifes parents, I really like them. But I have to drive 180 miles today and then 180 back tomorrow and its very tiring. I dont feel like I get a rest. Plus we take Barney and he doesnt sleep well at theirs so it will be a bad nights sleep for us too.


----------



## Charity

Good morning friends. 

@Ringypie, that's the best start to the day with a lovely pic of gorgeous Flint.
@urbantigers, lovely picture, good for the soul
@Cully, I absolutely hate all the adverts about being cremated, they make it look such a jolly affair. As you say, as if we need reminding. 
@Mrs Funkin, another busy day for you. I don't know why people think reclining chairs are only for old people, its just a mechanical chair with a stool attached, the height of luxury. You could get Mr F one for Christmas. 😮 I too hate wrapping presents, I'm not half as good at it as I used to be.
@BarneyBobCat, can understand you not enjoying this weekend, just when you need a bit of R&R. 

I slept on the sofa last night (and no, I didn't have a row with the OH). I was woken up at 5 a.m. by the cats messing around and making a noise, then when I next looked at my watch, I thought it was only about half an hour gone and it was nearly 7.30!

Yesterday turned into a grot day. The plumber was supposed to be arriving at 10.30 then about 10.00 I started feeling unwell. My head was swimmy and I felt sick and really lousy. Then the plumber phoned to say he would be late, about 11.30 then didn't turn up until 12.45! By lunchtime I was feeling a bit better though I didn't feel like eating until teatime. 

The good part of the day was that we now have a nice new shiny mixer tap in our kitchen with very hot water but the not so good is he couldn't mend the shower as the thermostat is done for so looks like a new shower is on the cards. 😏 Then, all of a sudden we were talking about having a wet room and the plumber was going on about new tiling, a vanity unit. blah blah. Hang on a minute! How did we get to this from just having a thermostat mended...or not. 

Well, its Caturday, hope most have a good one and do something to make you smile. xx


----------



## huckybuck

It’s the weekend!!!
Mr HB is off to golf for the day 😀

Yesterday was funny. Bank manager came in his dark suit and sat down on a chair with a fluffy sheepskin chair pad aka cat bed 😱

Grace got on the table to say hello and give him a kiss. She then put her head in his mug to check his coffee was only for human consumption and afterwards lay down across his documentsonce she realised that there was still enough money to pay for her weekly tin of treats. 

Poor bank man just sat there pretending this was all perfectly normal behaviour.

When he got up to go he had a very hairy bottom 🤣

I really must try to get out in the garden today. I have bare root roses, delphiniums and hollyhocks piling up along with a load of spare bulbs still to plant. 

But other than that - it’s the weekend 😀 so that means back into PJs and shut the door on the world for 48 hours 😂

Have a relaxing one!


----------



## Tigermoon

Good Morning Everyone!!

I am finally out of bed, but so exhausted I had to get help from my mum to get dressed this morning 🤭 Talk about embarrassing!
I feel very weak, which I think will take a few days to pass, but hopefully I'll soon be back to normal again. My mum and Aunt both had their boosters at the same time as me and haven't had a moments trouble!! Not sure whether that means my immune system is garbage or theirs is!?

@Ali71, @Mrs Funkin, thank you for letting me know about the Yellow Card System. I'd not heard of it before, but just spent ages going through adding the relevant details.

@Bertie'sMum it's such a pain when you are left in the lurch like that. I hope you get told what is going on with your appointments.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

BarneyBobCat said:


> @lymorelynn I do get on with my wifes parents, I really like them. But I have to drive 180 miles today and then 180 back tomorrow and its very tiring. I dont feel like I get a rest. Plus we take Barney and he doesnt sleep well at theirs so it will be a bad nights sleep for us too.


I share your pain, we’ve got 240 miles each way for the visit to my family, when Oscar was here I’d do it there and back in a day which was too much really for me. I know some people do 10+ hours driving in a day no problem but I’m not one of them. Only once in three years from starting his meds did I stay overnight and that was earlier this year I think. Hope it’s all better than expected and Barney sleeps well.


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Yep I'm not one of those drivers too @Mrs Funkin . I don't mind driving but I do find it tiring. We are half way there now - just stopped for lunch. Barney is being very well behaved in his carrier. He likes it at the MIL and settles down but does not like being confined to a bedroom overnight so he's often getting up to mischief and keeping us awake 😴


----------



## lymorelynn

BarneyBobCat said:


> Yep I'm not one of those drivers too @Mrs Funkin . I don't mind driving but I do find it tiring. We are half way there now - just stopped for lunch. Barney is being very well behaved in his carrier. He likes it at the MIL and settles down but does not like being confined to a bedroom overnight so he's often getting up to mischief and keeping us awake 😴


It's about the same distance to my dad's. I hadn't used to mind at all but these days I do find it tiring. Mind you I'm knocking on a bit now 😉
Hope you have a good weekend and Barney behaves considering that the clocks go back tonight


----------



## huckybuck

My new Ninja foodie turned up today. I have just tried the practise pressure cooking task for 2 minutes and jumped out of my skin when I released the valve! Jarred my bad shoulder in the process! 

I’m not sure how much I will use it for pressure cooking lol!!!!


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Sorry for laughing HB but thats funny! You get used to it, honest. Please with the Ninja though? Im still tempted!


----------



## Ali71

@huckybuck I did warn you that you'd probably run! Its bark is worse than it's bite I promise  Once you get used to the hissing bit
@Charity yes it's easily done how these small jobs escalate into a full re-do of a room. Glad you're feeling better
@Tigermoon I'm so pleased you feel stronger... I think I'm done with the jabs now too unless things really get bad again. It was my GP that gave me the link to the Yellow Card thing, it's good you've completed it x

I've had such a lazy afternoon. OH came home from work and suggested getting fish and chips. OMG. The fish was off the plate, big fat chips too. Not sure if it was the full tummy or the after effects of the jab but I slept for almost 2 hours! I feel really wiped out. I'm sure Milo won't get the memo about the clocks tonight.


----------



## huckybuck

@Ali71 I was waiting for it and it still made me jump!!! 

I haven’t actually used it yet @BarneyBobCat. It’s a bit bigger and heavier than I expected but if it does everything it says it will then I can get rid of my air fryer and it doesn’t take up any more room in the utility once I’ve found space for the other lid.

It looks very easy to clean.

The only thing that would be nice would be if you could interchange the lids rather than use the pressure one with the main lid up. But I guess it stops you trying to use it under a work top which would be more tempting. 

I have bought a chicken to roast tomorrow so we’ll see how that goes. So far I’m not thinking of sending it back even though it’s going to take some getting used to!


----------



## Ringypie

Phew that was a long but lovely day out! On the road by 6am all the way to Lands End for Parkrun. I’ve never been there in spite of living in Devon for the last 25 years. It’s just beautiful! I should think it’s awful during holiday season though!!
Is it too early to go to bed?


----------



## Charity

Good morning at 5.00 ish, or 6.00 ish if you forgot to turn your clock back. 🕔. I've got a while to wait until the rest of the house stirs  so having a cuppa and talking to you all, who aren't listening because you're probably asleep ..you lucky people.

Sunday, my favourite day of the week. Yesterday was like a summer's day, it was so warm, not good for the planet that's for sure. I ordered some Christmas presents early as, by the time I would usually do it, I doubt there will be much you want around this year and posting is going to be erratic so, as the very old saying goes 'post early for Christmas'. Excuse me rambling on, there's not much else to do at this time in the morning. 

I can hear heavy rain 🥺, the weather seems very confused. Hope it stops by dog walking time.

I'm reading a really good book at the moment by Celia Imrie, the actress and good novelist as it turns out. Anton du Beke from Strictly has also written a novel, which I've bought for my friend for Christmas as she loves him. Of course it involves dancing,

@Ringypie, well done on your run, it's such a lovely area.
@huckybuck, fancy letting the BM go home with a hairy bottom 
@Mrs Funkin, hope you enjoyed the fireworks and al! went well at dressmaking. We had some fireworks but no really awful ones.
@BarneyBobCat, hope your journey home isn't too tiring? How's Mrs BBC feeling now?

It's now 5.40, ages to go yet plus it's cold as the heating's not on. Think I'll go and wake the cats up and have a game 😼

Have a pleasant and restful Sunday xx


----------



## GingerNinja

Morning

I've been awake since 4 (but I suppose 5, so not as bad). I've fed the cats a small meal an hour ago and thought I'd go back to bed but I've not managed to sleep again. I'm looking again at decent cat food trying to work out of ginkgo will eat it... haha as if! They don't eat food they usually like if it has the wrong batch number.

Oh well, I'll have to eat it in a pie 🥧 😂
Everything is a couple of £s more than when I last ordered and Luna's Turkey in white sauce is over £5 more 😲

I went to the garden centre yesterday and you're right @Charity it was so warm. I sat outside and had a coffee (they do the best coffee) and bought two little cyclamen to go on my plant stand by the back door.

We had some fireworks last night, the first time near me here. I think it was the big gated house down the road but it was a fairly brief display that wasn't too noisy.

Today I need to finish the housework, make soup (not sure what one to do) and sort out my finances 😨

Now, do I go and shower or try to snooze?

Happy Sunday xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Good morning - still grey here, despite the change of time, sounds rainy which will please D as he put the winter lawn fertiliser down yesterday. 

Butlins was fun - we had a drink, went on a fairground ride, watched the awesome fireworks (I know people hate them, I’m sorry I do like them in a ten minute organised display. Oscar was never bothered by them, if he had been I’m sure I’d have hated them too) and came home to catch up on strictly.

Dressmaking was cutting out the pattern and fabric for the dress, which took literally two hours! It wasn’t just me being slow, everyone was the same. It’s such a new skill for me that I’m so slow anyway. I’m rather excited as there were two dress patterns to choose from because I sit in the middle of the sizings, so I picked the one that had an option for pockets (I love a dress with pockets!). 

Woke up at 4 but forced myself to doze, as we’ve a long drove this morning, close to five hours most likely. We were saying last night how odd it will be to be away. D’s not been away at all since May 2019, I’ve had one night. I’ve forgotten how to pack for a weekend away. I was dreaming about Oscar last night, can’t remember the details, probably dreaming of him because one of FB memories yesterday was him asleep on the dining room table.

Right, best get up and at ‘em. Need to have breakfast, make husband a snack for elevenses in the car, load up and then we will be off. We will be up down for the days we are there. Today I’m seeing my auntie, not seen her in probably five years, D hasn’t seen any of my family in three or four years.

Have a lovely Sunday, hope you’ve got better weather than we have. I lost track of the day yesterday, sorry.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

GingerNinja said:


> Morning
> 
> I've been awake since 4 (but I suppose 5, so not as bad). I've fed the cats a small meal an hour ago and thought I'd go back to bed but I've not managed to sleep again. I'm looking again at decent cat food trying to work out of ginkgo will eat it... haha as if! They don't eat food they usually like if it has the wrong batch number.
> 
> Oh well, I'll have to eat it in a pie 🥧 😂
> Everything is a couple of £s more than when I last ordered and Luna's Turkey in white sauce is over £5 more 😲
> 
> I went to the garden centre yesterday and you're right @Charity it was so warm. I sat outside and had a coffee (they do the best coffee) and bought two little cyclamen to go on my plant stand by the back door.
> 
> We had some fireworks last night, the first time near me here. I think it was the big gated house down the road but it was a fairly brief display that wasn't too noisy.
> 
> Today I need to finish the housework, make soup (not sure what one to do) and sort out my finances 😨
> 
> Now, do I go and shower or try to snooze?
> 
> Happy Sunday xx


Oh the batch numbers! How I remember driving around trying to find Whiskas LT35-004. I even caught myself about to check the other day, it was so programmed…! Ginkgo, I didn’t know you did the same thing


----------



## GingerNinja

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh the batch numbers! How I remember driving around trying to find Whiskas LT35-004. I even caught myself about to check the other day, it was so programmed…! Ginkgo, I didn’t know you did the same thing


Yep I've not bought fine flakes from Tesco for a month because last time I did, both cats would not eat two of the flavours. My heart sank the moment I opened the pouch as I knew it was different to normal


----------



## Charity

GingerNinja said:


> Yep I've not bought fine flakes from Tesco for a month because last time I did, both cats would not eat two of the flavours. My heart sank the moment I opened the pouch as I knew it was different to normal


I'm going to try ordering from Tesco this week for a change, haven't had them since pre-pandemic. I might get the fine flakes and see what B&T think of them, well, B anyway, T will eat it even if every other cat thinks its awful. 

Enjoy your time away @Mrs Funkin, I bet everyone is looking forward to seeing you both after such a long time.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Good Morning 

Raining here too and looks like it's set for the day so that's my planned gardening off of today's to do list !

Lily's tummy obviously didn't know that the clocks went back last night so was patting me awake for her breakfast at 5am GMT  Finally decided what I'm getting great-niece No2 for her birthday at the end of November so will probably pop into town to get that instead (one of those fluffy oversized hoodie blanket type things and some matching fluffy slipper socks)  But first thing on today's is list is to go out in the rain to clear up all the refuse the fox has dragged out of my neighbour's bin and strewn across my garden  We only have the small wheelie bins here and I've never known anyone produce as much rubbish as they do - the bin is always so full that the lid can't be shut !!!

@Mrs Funkin hope you have a lovely visit with family - it will be worth the drive 


GingerNinja said:


> I've not bought fine flakes from Tesco for a month


I've only been able to get the fishy Fine Flakes in gravy for weeks now - and Lily's in one of her "don't want fish" moods at the moment - luckily she will sometimes eat Gourmet Pearl and/or Sheba Select Slices so isn't on hunger strike..............yet !

Fireworks ? Someone nearby had a Diwali party last night - loud music and fireworks just as I was going to bed but luckily they stopped around 11. Lily didn't take much notice after the first "whizz bang" but I'm still not looking forward to next weekend as we have a big firework display (Rotary Club) in the park around the corner. So it will be all windows shut, curtains drawn and blinds down to minimise the noise.

Think I need another cuppa and to go back to bed and read a chapter or two of my book (JoJo Moyes "Sheltering Rain") before I start my day properly.


----------



## Willow_Warren

My cats were up extra early and decided by 5.30 to chase each other around the house and over the bed!

Ive half written a shopping list! Cleaned out the fridge incl the salad drawer. Done 2 loads of washing and even hand washing something… and now the forecast says it going to rain… lovely! Also the sane time I’d arrange to go on a hack… I don’t mind a bit of drizzle but slippery grass and hooves worry me! Will play it by ear though, and maybe pick out route well.

I’m planning on a lazy Sunday afternoon though 😀


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Drive down was to MILs was ok - heavy rain for the first hour but then it dried up and was sunny when I got here. Barney has been reasonably well behaved but like others he wanted to be up around 5am, meowing the house down and jumping at door handles to open them - so everyone was up early! 

We had a Chinese takeaway last night - mine was lacking flavour unfortunately, wish I hadn't bothered eating it but I was hungry. Feels like a waste of calories. Oh well.

So we will be driving back later on and then I hope to get a longer bike ride in as its going to be dry.

Wifes cold is fine @Charity thanks, she didnt get it as bad as me somehow. Im still coughing a bit and blowing my nose - dont seem to be able to shift it.


----------



## Ali71

I just knew Milo wouldn't get the memo, little darling was on it at 3am as usual (which was of course 2) so I'm glad I got extra sleeps in yesterday! I did sleep again till 6 so not too bad. We have misted up windows, and all was still and damp outside until about 30 mins ago when it started raining. I think it's going to be slow moving with no wind, and there's a 30% chance of rain till midday. I need to do something active today, so if it doesn't clear enough to bike or even walk then I will go to the gym. The breadmaker is more active than me this morning 🤭
We are really out in the sticks here and I can't remember hearing fireworks ever. I do enjoy seeing them but only in a controlled environment or display.

@Charity you are so lucky having to wake your cats up 😄 did they enjoy their early game?
@Mrs Funkin drive safely, hope you enjoy catching up with your Auntie
@GingerNinja it's throwing it down here now! 
@Bertie'sMum I'm going to get my book out too till this eases off... good plan 
@Willow_Warren hope you manage to get out for a ride
@BarneyBobCat safe travels home for you too, hope the weather is good enough to get a few miles in

Enjoy your Sunday whatever you are up to x


----------



## huckybuck

Gloomy Sunday so far but it’s supposed to clear up soon. 

Poor Huck was in his run at 10pm last night when the fireworks started going off. I’d waited, just in case and thought we’d got away with it. Luckily they were a few streets away but he was cowering when I went to get him. Thankfully once safely indoors he was fine again. 

I did manage to sleep in a bit this morning (although I went to bed quite late so woke at 8/9 which was perfect for me). 

Huck on the other hand has been swearing at Mr HB all morning; it’s b***** SOUP and SWEET time and get my damn BUTTER will you (inhaler) but unfortunately Mr HB is not very good at translating feline profanity.

If the weather picks up a bit I will get out into the garden. I think we’ve lost Mr Unreliable gardener so we’re back to square one again. I need to ask around and see if we can find someone sharpish as all the leaves are a nightmare already.

I’ve still got my bare root roses and some peonies to plant but the thought of digging up wet clay with two frozen shoulders is a bit daunting. 

Then later I am going to christen the Ninja. I’d like to do a whole roast chicken on veg @Ali71 or anyone with a multi cooker….do I HAVE to use the pressure cooker to roast it or can I just do it longer on roast alone? I am scared lol!!!

Hope everyone has a bright Sunday!


----------



## Cully

Well I got up and prepared the meat and veg for the slow cooker so I could turn it on by 9. And of course that was when I remembered the clocks went back. Hey ho! 
Of course Moo has been zooming around as she doesn't approve of the lovely fresh rain we're having atm. I've got the windows open and it's blowing a nice cool breeze. Lovely.
I took a cuppa back to bed for an hour but that was interrupted by a loud crash from the bathroom!
Moo had scaled her Mt. Eiger, which is my bathroom, and was stuck atop of the tall towel rack and knocked down a basket of cleaning stuff (ironically put up there out of her reach ).
It took ages to coax her down with to a height where I could grab her. Silly girl. She knows she's not a goat, but still behaves like one. I have a cat who loves to climb BUT, hates heights. 
Oh, happy Sunday everyone.
@BarneyBobCat , oh dear, that cold of yours seems to be lingering. Do you think you might be doing a bit too much? Maybe rest more if you can and give your body chance to fight it.
Glad Mrs BBC is feeling better.

@Charity , & @GingerNinja , there are two kinds of Sheba Fine Flakes. The pouches, and the trays. Misty isn't keen on the pouches as the flakes are well, flakey. But the trays are a different texture, more like a block of terrine in lovely jelly. 
Just saying, so you know there's a difference.








They're often on offer at both Tesco and Asda. About £3 for 7 trays, although of course, might be a bit more now.


----------



## Ali71

@huckybuck I've never done it but you can just air fry the whole chicken, the pressure cooker uses steam to cook it quickly and the food retains the moisture. You might need to turn it over if you air fry it so it's more evenly done. I found this, once you get past the blurb and advertising the instructions are quite straightforward.









World's Best Air Fryer Whole Chicken - BETTER Than Rotisserie!


Air fryer whole chicken is amazing! Super crispy skin outside and tender meat inside makes the best dinner ever. Give this easy air fryer recipe a try.




temeculablogs.com





Don't be afraid of the pressure cooker, as long as you have it on seal the pressure will build (it can take up to 20 mins depending on the contents and the amount/temperature of the liquid). When I make my risotto for instance, the water is very hot so it takes about 8 mins to come up to pressure. I've cooked gammon and roast beef joints in the pressure cooker and they come out so tender.
Hope you get on ok! xx


----------



## huckybuck

Ali71 said:


> @huckybuck I've never done it but you can just air fry the whole chicken, the pressure cooker uses steam to cook it quickly and the food retains the moisture. You might need to turn it over if you air fry it so it's more evenly done. I found this, once you get past the blurb and advertising the instructions are quite straightforward.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> World's Best Air Fryer Whole Chicken - BETTER Than Rotisserie!
> 
> 
> Air fryer whole chicken is amazing! Super crispy skin outside and tender meat inside makes the best dinner ever. Give this easy air fryer recipe a try.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> temeculablogs.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't be afraid of the pressure cooker, as long as you have it on seal the pressure will build (it can take up to 20 mins depending on the contents and the amount/temperature of the liquid). When I make my risotto for instance, the water is very hot so it takes about 8 mins to come up to pressure. I've cooked gammon and roast beef joints in the pressure cooker and they come out so tender.
> Hope you get on ok! xx


Thanks Ali - when I was reading up it said after you have done the pressure bit you need to drain the liquid off before you crisp it. Is that easy to do?

Also how much liquid would you put in with a whole chicken?


----------



## Ali71

huckybuck said:


> Thanks Ali - when I was reading up it said after you have done the pressure bit you need to drain the liquid off before you crisp it. Is that easy to do?
> 
> Also how much liquid would you put in with a whole chicken?


If you're doing it half pressure/half air fry it suggests 200ml of chicken stock/water for a 2.5kg chicken (just adjust a little bit if your chicken is smaller).
What I would do after the pressure cooking part is use oven gloves to remove the basket and pop it onto something heatproof, then empty any water (you can just lift the pot out and tip the liquid away, just make sure the base is dry), then put the pot back in and start the air fryer part of the process. You may find that there isn't much liquid anyway.

It probably won't hiss so violently anyway because you will have let the pressure release for 5 mins naturally on it's own


----------



## urbantigers

Well that was weird. Spooky even (see what I did there?  ). I was aware of Mosi getting up about 3ish last night and using the tray But he didn’t come back to bed. I went back to sleep until about 6ish. Couldn’t believe Kito hadn’t started up. I dozed a bit more and when it was nearly 7 (that would be nearly 8 if the clocks hadn’t gone back) I got up to investigate. Was actually feeling a bit worried that Kito was unwell. He was fast asleep on the sofa and Mosi was asleep on the cushion beside him. Mosi stirred first and then Kito woke up slowly - he’d clearly been fast asleep. He was sleepy and quiet to begin with so I was actually relieved when he jumped up onto the worktop and demanded breakfast. I did feed him later last night but even so, that was a bit unnerving. We all went back to bed but I couldn’t get back to sleep properly so up a bit earlier than anticipated with the coffee machine warming up whilst I catch up on strictly.

We seem to be having weather the opposite way around to most. Friday was lovely (although not summery - needed lots of layers) but yesterday was dark, wet and miserable. Today looks brighter but windy. At the top of my to do list today is to do my SS likes and dislikes but I’d also like to plant some bulbs if it stays dry and also go to a nearby garden centre that sells bulbs cheap and has a good variety since I still need some for pots.

I had a good day yesterday with my friends. We met at a large garden centre further away. We met at 9am for breakfast. Almost 12 we were still sat there chatting and putting the world to rights. We thought we’d better get up and have a browse around then so looked at all the Christmas stuff. About 1.30 we decided that despite being stuffed from breakfast, it was time for coffee and cake. That took us to 3pm. We realised then that we hadn’t actually looked at any plants, despite being at a garden centre! So I bought a hellebore and some bulbs. It was about 4.15 by the time we left. I can’t believe we were there all day. 

Coffee machine is warmed up so I need to get myself caffeinated then I need to tackle the oven clock and the room thermostat. Think I might leave the the thermostat for now as I want to change the temps too but you need a degree in electrical engineering to change anything on that. Will definitely need the destructions.


----------



## GingerNinja

My two have the fine flakes pouches @Cully , only acceptable for breakfast for some reason, and have done for years. It was one of the only foods that agreed with Ginkgo's tummy back then.

@Charity if you do do a Tesco shop, they've got Nood on special at the moment. Not sure if Bunty would eat it though as it's cubes in jelly.

A lady in the village who I actually know (one of only a handful, unsociable cow that I am!) has posted that her cat returned home last week, having been missing for 7 months! 😳 He went missing for two weeks last year, which is how I met her when she was looking for him - I wonder where on earth he has been 🤔

I've received the fabric samples for my footstool  I like them










I've got washing to do so will have to dry on hangers as it's still wet here.

So far only cleaned the bathroom from my list of chores 😃


----------



## huckybuck

GingerNinja said:


> My two have the fine flakes pouches @Cully , only acceptable for breakfast for some reason, and have done for years. It was one of the only foods that agreed with Ginkgo's tummy back then.
> 
> @Charity if you do do a Tesco shop, they've got Nood on special at the moment. Not sure if Bunty would eat it though as it's cubes in jelly.
> 
> A lady in the village who I actually know (one of only a handful, unsociable cow that I am!) has posted that her cat returned home last week, having been missing for 7 months! 😳 He went missing for two weeks last year, which is how I met her when she was looking for him - I wonder where on earth he has been 🤔
> 
> I've received the fabric samples for my footstool  I like them
> 
> View attachment 579272
> 
> 
> I've got washing to do so will have to dry on hangers as it's still wet here.
> 
> So far only cleaned the bathroom from my list of chores 😃


Ooh those are lovely!!! I like the pink herringbone and the pink check. Which company are they from?


----------



## Charity

@GingerNinja and @Cully, thanks for the advice re the cat food. I decided not to go with Tesco as when I logged on they had wiped out all my favourites, probably as its such a long time since I shopped with them last, and I just couldn't be bothered to go through everything again plus some of their prices were quite a lot more than Sainsburys, though that's probably swings and roundabouts.


----------



## lullabydream

Afternoon!

So today was going well. Dogs and cats up at 5 this morning, though OH sorted them. Then all safely and quietly back to bed.

Got up at 8:30, waited and waited for OH and son to get up. Son needed to be at work for 10.
Woke OH up at 9:15, who then went to get my son up.

9:30 all in the car to drop son off at work, and deliver some bits for charity shop near by son works.

Hardly any traffic, so got son to work at 9:50. Charity shop does not open till 10:00, however between the shop my son works in and charity shop there is a cafe, so cafe for breakfast!

Had breakfast and bought steak for OH and son for tea tonight and a few bits from Asda.

Home small bit of housework. Still full from breakfast, OH was a bit peckish and so had some Angel Cake.

Pop out again for shopping that we forgot!

Come back home and shopping put away.

Dispose of nearly a whole angel cake; Pixie had nibbled some of the cake whilst gone shopping. Clearly she liked the top layer of Angel Cake the best!

OH told off for the zillionth time about leaving food out as we have a cat who will try to eat anything and everything!


----------



## Willow_Warren

Got out for a little hack i the dry… went food shopping after and wow there were some heavy showers!


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> @GingerNinja and @Cully, thanks for the advice re the cat food. I decided not to go with Tesco as when I logged on they had wiped out all my favourites, probably as its such a long time since I shopped with them last, and I just couldn't be bothered to go through everything again plus some of their prices were quite a lot more than Sainsburys, though that's probably swings and roundabouts.


Yes I believe they only keep your favourites for about 13 months. 
In my favourites there's loads they don't stock now, or for whatever reason (price, recipe change etc), I choose not to buy.
I must go thru them one day soon and delete. It'll probably make the list a whole lot shorter.
They do an Aldi price match now on lots of items which can make it cheaper.
I agree about prices though, they aren't the cheapest around.


----------



## Cully

Willow_Warren said:


> Got out for a little hack i the dry… went food shopping after and wow there were some heavy showers!
> 
> View attachment 579279


Aw that's so sweet😊


----------



## GingerNinja

huckybuck said:


> Ooh those are lovely!!! I like the pink herringbone and the pink check. Which company are they from?


They're Abraham Moon fabrics. I found an Etsy seller that does footstools in Moon fabrics but I haven't contacted them yet, I just ordered the swatches directly. Unfortunately I ordered one wrong so don't have the one that is my favourite!
It looks pink on my pc but more red on my phone.


----------



## huckybuck

Oh my two little armchairs are Moon fabrics and I have some curtains and throws in Aunty Ps room in some. They are lovely!!!

I’ve ordered a footstool to match my sofas but could always order another to complement my chairs lol hmmm


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Wow @GingerNinja that cat! 7 months? Where on earth has it been? Yikes.

Love the fabrics, which will you go for?


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Ive made it home and thought I would get a quick bike ride in - Mrs BBC said the forecast looked fine, it bloody wasnt! Gale force winds (this is how it felt) and rain hitting me sideways. It was kind of dangerous tbh, not fun at all! I had to abandon my plan for a long ride and head back home for a hot shower!


----------



## Ali71

BarneyBobCat said:


> Ive made it home and thought I would get a quick bike ride in - Mrs BBC said the forecast looked fine, it bloody wasnt! Gale force winds (this is how it felt) and rain hitting me sideways. It was kind of dangerous tbh, not fun at all! I had to abandon my plan for a long ride and head back home for a hot shower!


Arrrrgh how frustrating! Riding in the rain is bad enough but being buffered by winds is horrible, the rain hits you like needles. At least you are back safe and you will need to gather your strength for Tuesday


----------



## Charity

Willow_Warren said:


> Got out for a little hack i the dry… went food shopping after and wow there were some heavy showers!
> 
> View attachment 579279


Lovely picture


----------



## Mrs Funkin

So we walked up the road from the hotel to my granny’s and past this lovely Halloween display, including a bonus kitty and woofer


----------



## huckybuck

Mrs Funkin said:


> So we walked up the road from the hotel to my granny’s and past this lovely Halloween display, including a bonus kitty and woofer
> 
> View attachment 579287


That’s a lovely house. Amazing wreath too!


----------



## lullabydream

So progress is being made here, instead of screaming the house down for her tea, an hour and half before it was due with today's new timings, Pixie isonly an hour in front currently for her supper,so definite progress!


----------



## GingerNinja

Mrs Funkin said:


> Love the fabrics, which will you go for?


Something pink as I can't have pink sofas! Colour scheme is green/pink/gold more olive than green but having to go with what I can get


----------



## huckybuck

@GingerNinja I’ve got a Brontë by Moon throw in pink check which has got green and yellow in it as well. The colour is lovely but it may be too bright. It’s called St Ives.


----------



## GingerNinja

huckybuck said:


> @GingerNinja I’ve got a Brontë by Moon throw in pink check which has got green and yellow in it as well. The colour is lovely but it may be too bright. It’s called St Ives.
> 
> View attachment 579313


That's lovely. I have three Brontë blankets, one is heather/green which I may be able to use in the room 
I have a blue one that I had on the kitchen sofa but being wool it was absorbing all the cooking smells so it's been put away 😂

I don't think that anything is too bright, I love colour and can't wait to get rid of the grey in this house 🤣


----------



## Willow_Warren

Had a chat with Lola this afternoon, apparently she got confused and thought the clocks went forward not back today (hence the extra early morning wake up)… not sure she was entirely telling the truth there 😉. Will have to see come tomorrow morning …


----------



## Mrs Funkin

GingerNinja said:


> Something pink as I can't have pink sofas! Colour scheme is green/pink/gold more olive than green but having to go with what I can get


My eye is drawn to the pink check - and checks on a footstool is always good  just gorgeous fabrics.


----------



## Willow_Warren

Good morning. It’s 5am I’m tired but I can’t get back to sleep! Was woken at 3.30 by Lola scratching around in the litter tray!

also really wish it wasn’t Monday again!


----------



## GingerNinja

Good morning all.

I too wish it was not Monday again! Busy busy day ahead, it feels like it is month end every two weeks... it comes round so quickly.

I'm glad that you got out for a ride yesterday @Willow_Warren 

@Mrs Funkin I hope that you're having as nice time with your family x

The car food I ordered should be delivered today. Luna is hoping that the nice Amazon people will include a high bit of brown paper as I'm threatening to throw out the last lot that she has shredded. I watch her biting big chunks of of it and spitting them out 

It looks like it will be a bit brighter today but still a bit cloudy.

Oh well I'll better get on with it, have a wonderful Monday everyone xx


----------



## Charity

Good morning. Woke up to daylight, lovely. Not sure what weather we are getting today, rainy clouds with sunshine trying to squeeze in at the moment.

Let B&T out only to find there was a cat on our shed roof. He was off as soon as he heard me.

Off to get my new glasses this morning, hope I'll be able to see a bit better later then. Might do a bit of shopping as I'll be in Sainsburys. Rest of the day will be chores probably. My friend's popping in sometime before she sets off on her holiday tomorrow. 

Can't believe its November tomorrow.

Enjoy the day everyone xx


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Argggghhhh, Ive slept in. 30 mins late! Forgot to turn my alarm on, darn it!


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Good Morning 
Bright and sunny but chilly here this morning and then we're forecast 24 hours of rain from late afternoon !

I was thinking of a trip out shopping for new jeans today but, all things considered, I think I'd better try and get out into the garden for some overdue cutting back this morning - especially as tomorrow is gardener's day and if it's raining he'll probably call off  Apart from that only the ironing to do so will likely end up cuddled up with Lily on the sofa watching Frozen II this afternoon  

@Mrs Funkin hope your visit is going OK - pretty Halloween house 

Have a great day everyone and don't get spooked by ghoulies and ghosties tonight 👻


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Good morning. Grey here in Leek today. There’s been an annoying noise all night in the room, so I’m going to have to ask them to try to sort it out. Urgh. Blooming annoying. It kept me awake in the early hours and consequently I didn’t wake up until about 7:45. 

Saw my mother, had lunch, saw Nan and auntie, came to check in, saw Nan again, went back To mum’s, strictly watched, then to the pub. Up and down! There will be more of the same today except the day will end with us going to see a friend who lives about 20 minutes away - they moved up here a couple of years ago. We took their wedding photos a few years ago. So we are going there for dinner tonight…and hopefully I will get to meet their Bronze Egyptian Mau (though she’s very shy).

Going to go for a tiny run in a bit to test my ankle. Then up to my mothers and the cycle of “up and down” will begin again 

Have a lovely Monday everybody.


----------



## huckybuck

Morning all. Ooh it’s a lovely sunny Autumn morning.

Slept like a drain last night and I can only put it down to 2 glasses of red wine! There must be something in red that isn’t in white that plays havoc with sleep. 

I must get in the garden today (how many days have I been saying that now) I have to stop procrastinating!!! 

Then Little H’s private masseuse is coming again later before she flies off to Nepal for a sponsored hike (In aid of Cats Protection) for two weeks. 

I do think physio is helping him so will need to up my game while she’s away.

Oh and I need to do my pumpkin!!! 

Hope everyone has a good one. Enjoy the sunshine!


----------



## SbanR

Good morning. It's been a Very eventful one so far 🙄
Ollie woke me at 6.10 crying, even jumped up onto the bed and started paddling. Ignored him and a little later heard him in the Brit Pet.
Peace and quiet for a few minutes then he started up again but more intense. Knew it had to be a fox/cat. Tried to ignore that but it continued so got up.
It was Eddie! Red and white teenager from the house but one behind me. Harry, ginger from the house behind, and Eddie are the two main delinquents though there are others as well since Jessie passed in February
So went out and sent Eddie packing.
We went for our morning amble. Coming home, I was about to detach his lead when he moved off; but the lead had wrapped round his tail and it tightened! 
I tried to untangle the lead but he wanted to play with the lead and didn't want me immobilizing him and messing with his tail (the lead was so tightly wrapped around his tail I couldn't see it to untangle it) So he struggled and tried to get away. 
Thought I would have to cut him free! Popped him into his wire carrier while I went to get a pair of scissors. Very carefully snipped his hair and was so relieved to see that it was only his tail feathers that had wrapped round the lead and not the lead wrapped around his tail!
Finally ready to sit down for a well deserved mug of coffee and couldn't find my specs!! I had it on when snipping his lead free but could I find it???
No, I couldn't!!! 
Looked everywhere for it until I had a brainwave
Looked down, and there they were!
Hooked onto my jumper!!🙄

Right. Off now to get a load of washing started. It's supposed to be dry until about 3. But my air dryer is being delivered later so looking forward to putting it into use😸.


----------



## Ali71

Had my grumpy pants on this morning 😒😔 Possibly because Milo woke me at 2.30, and I was really unsettled sleep-wise as it was. I slept again until gone 5, quickly prepped a chilli in the slow cooker and got myself to the gym. I just want to be curled up at home today! It was just starting to hint at getting light when I left home at 6, now brightening up here. I might see I can get out for a walk lunchtime and get some happy vitamin D going on  

@Mrs Funkin sounds like an action packed few days, hope you're enjoying seeing your family
@Charity good luck at the opticians, always nice to get new specs and you can quite literally see the improvement even a small tweak to your prescription can make
@huckybuck maybe it was the tryptophan in your chicken....  
@SbanR I should think you need a lie down after all that drama! Do you mean air Fryer??? Are you joining the club 
@Bertie'sMum I could think of worse afternoons than cuddled up with the cats watching a movie  x
@GingerNinja Happy Month-end day, hope you survive it unscathed..











xx


----------



## Bertie'sMum

huckybuck said:


> There must be something in red that isn’t in white that plays havoc with sleep.


Agreed ! I found that red wine affects me badly - upset tummy, fainting fits - even just one glass with a meal can bring on an episode. When reported to my GP he said that there is something in red wine that could cause such episodes but that it wasn't in white wine - he did tell me what the ingredient was but I can't remember now.He said simply put I was allergic to red wine !! Haven't had red wine since


----------



## Ali71

"Red wines make you more sleepy than whites because they have higher alcohol concentrations, a powerful, tranquilizing sedative, and melatonin, the world’s most famous sleep hormone".

I can't drink any more  I've never tried red wine, probably because I was led to believe the darker the colour alcohol the more likely it would be to give you a hangover. Which when you have a good night out with plenty of drinks as a teenager, you don't want . I rarely drink anything these days, it gives me a real acid stomach.


----------



## SbanR

Haha @Ali71 my brain cells are all jumbled up.
I meant heated airer but I have joined the air fryer brigade. Too confused to use it though after reading the user manual 
The print is so tiny I have a headache just thinking about reading the manual again.
So some questions for our go to expert on air fryers and ninjas
Is it ok to dunk the basket into a bowl of washing up liquid to clean; the manual keeps saying dish soap.

I was expecting the manual to list a guide to cooking times and temperature settings for various food items. But it's neither there or in their app, which I downloaded. I haven't the faintest idea how to roast stuff as my cooking is with the microwave or slow cooker (hob, in times past). I suppose the best move would be to Google recipe for each thing I want to try out?


----------



## Ali71

@SbanR either you were getting a bit cockney on me or it was an air fryer 😄 
I think dish soap is what the Americans call washing up liquid. I'm pretty sure all parts (without electrics of course) are dishwasher safe so they can stand hot water and Fairy...

I got one with my Ninja, which one have you got, Tefal? I know they have an app. Not much help if they don't list timings though! I do have this which was on one of the groups but bear in mind each brand will be slightly different












Apparently YouTube is pretty good for air fryer stuff.. and the beauty of it is that you can just pull the drawer out and use common sense.
Hope it helps


----------



## SbanR

Ooohh thanks @Ali71 . I'll screenshot that.
I have an Instant Vortex Mini.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

@Bertie'sMum I meant to ask when I saw you are reading a Jojo Moyes book, have you read, “Giver of Stars”? It’s the best book I’ve read in a long long time.


----------



## Cully

@SbanR ,My tip would be to start with food you already are confident with, so you know what the end result should be.
As @Ali71 says, any washing up liquid is ok. Just remember not to use abrasive scourers to avoid damaging the non stick coating.
The Love food not cooking air fryer app is pretty good and written by/for UK cooks.


----------



## SbanR

Thanks @Cully . It isn't in Google Play Store?

My air dryer has been delivered @Ali71 😸 
It's big! A 3 tier.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Mrs Funkin said:


> @Bertie'sMum I meant to ask when I saw you are reading a Jojo Moyes book, have you read, “Giver of Stars”? It’s the best book I’ve read in a long long time.


Yes, brilliant book  Love her books, think I've read most of them now. On the look out for The Horse Dancer and Night Music. If you haven't read it yet try and get a copy of The Ship of Brides. It's based on a true story about the Australian girls who married British servicemen serving in Australia during WWII being transported to the UK to be reunited with their husbands.


----------



## Cully

Well I've got my broomstick and pointy hat ready. Just waiting for an invite 

@Mrs Funkin ,goodness, that sounds like a very busy day you're having. I hope your ankle is feeling ok now.
@BarneyBobCat ,hope you're getting plenty of rest after your rain sodden bike ride and it hasn't made your cold any worse.
I bet Barney is happier now he's back in familiar surroundings.

@Charity ,good luck with your glasses. I hope they are a big improvement for you.
I need new ones but no point till I've had my lens fixed. Both probably.
Did you manage to pick up cat food while you were there?

@GingerNinja , hope you food arrived ok. More importantly, did Luna get her much awaited paper? Shame on Amazon if she didnt😊.

Hope you all have a good rest of the day.


----------



## Cully

QUOTE="SbanR, post: 1065963285, member: 1457147"]
Thanks @Cully . It isn't in Google Play Store?

My air dryer has been delivered @Ali71 😸
It's big! A 3 tier.
[/QUOTE]

No I didn't get it from play store. I was just googling air fryer recipes UK.
I use these 3-:
Air Fryer Calculator - has section on air fryer recipes as well as useful temp/time calculator.
www.lovefoodnotcooking.com

Air Fryer Recipes/BBC
www.bbcgoodfood.com

How To Use an Air Fryer - very good for a first timer (me) with lots of useful tips and ideas.
www.simplyrecipes.com

I also Google 'airfryer (insert food) UK'.
It usually brings up a few UK recipe ideas at the top of the page.
Good luck. Don't try anything too ambitious too soon or you might be put off if you don't get the perfect result straight away.


----------



## huckybuck

It’s all very basic this year - my pumpkin was too small to do much with lol!! But at least I’ve made a bit of an effort.

And I managed “some” gardening!


----------



## Charity

Cully said:


> View attachment 579326
> 
> Well I've got my broomstick and pointy hat ready. Just waiting for an invite
> 
> @Mrs Funkin ,goodness, that sounds like a very busy day you're having. I hope your ankle is feeling ok now.
> @BarneyBobCat ,hope you're getting plenty of rest after your rain sodden bike ride and it hasn't made your cold any worse.
> I bet Barney is happier now he's back in familiar surroundings.
> 
> @Charity ,good luck with your glasses. I hope they are a big improvement for you.
> I need new ones but no point till I've had my lens fixed. Both probably.
> Did you manage to pick up cat food while you were there?
> 
> @GingerNinja , hope you food arrived ok. More importantly, did Luna get her much awaited paper? Shame on Amazon if she didnt😊.
> 
> Hope you all have a good rest of the day.


Do you know @Cully, I forgot all about cat food today...duh! I was more focussed on looking at Christmas jimjams, I've put these on my Christmas list.










I got my glasses, she didn't do any tweaking like they usually do, just asked me if I could see OK, then when I got home and looked in the mirror, they weren't straight so I had to go back and have them readjusted. Seem OK now. I really like them and they are reactive which I haven't had before.

I think I've mentioned before that when my OH or I go out on our dog walks, we often meet a woman who also has a black lab. My OH always says hallo to her and she never replies or even looks at you sometimes and its become a bit of a challenge for him to try and get her to speak as we know she sometimes talks to other people. This morning he came home and said gaily 'I got a reaction from Miss **** (our not very polite name for her) today. I said hallo and she told me to f*** off. 😮. I think that response might be because the other day after she'd ignored him for about the 100th time, he said to Purdey, in her hearing, 'what a rude woman'. I've told him not to waste his breathe as its obvious she doesn't want to communicate so leave well alone.🧐 Curtesy costs nothing though.


----------



## urbantigers

What a strange woman @Charity 

Guess it’s a bit late to say good morning. I’m been off work today but normal service was resumed with Kito shouting at 5.10. He was on and off for the next 45 minutes until I got up. I made him wait until 6.20 for breakfast because I’m mean  Then back to bed and I set my alarm for 8am as I wanted to go to the zoo today. I nodded off and was woken at 8 by the alarm. I pressed snooze. Than I pressed snooze again. And again then I must have fallen asleep as the next thing I knew it was 9.40. I wasn’t in a hurry so got up, showered, had coffee and went to the zoo. Had a really nice time and saw animals I’ve not seen properly for a while. The Fossa have had babies🥰. I love fossa and was thrilled when the zoo got 2 a few years ago. Kito looks like a fossa except for the head shape. I call him my little fossa. The only things better than a fossa are fossa babies.


----------



## SbanR

Thanks again @Cully .
Will have a look at the third link. That's my level
Requested a recipe book for beginners from the library too


----------



## Cully

SbanR said:


> Thanks again @Cully .
> Will have a look at the third link. That's my level
> Requested a recipe book for beginners from the library too


I never thought about the library.
I wonder if there's an Air Fryer for Dummy's book among the rest of the for Dummy's series? That would be the one for me.


----------



## SbanR

Warks library catalogue only had a handful of books. All borrowed out of course apart from a beginner's book. But that's my level so pretty happy


----------



## Cully

@Charity , I wouldn't tell T&B how come you forgot their food. You mind find a few pulled threads if you get your Xmas PJ's.🤭

I don't understand why they don't check that new glasses fit properly. I've had it happen to me too and it's so annoying you having to go back. Bad service, and I don't think you should have to pay until you're happy with them.

Does your OH walk in a suspicious manner? Perhaps Miss Frosty Knickers thinks he's got an ulterior motive. Very rude of her, but at least he got a result. Just not one he expected😲!


----------



## huckybuck

I’ve ordered an air fryer book too @SbanR!!! I mainly cook wedges and roast veg in mine so want to expand my horizons!!


----------



## Cully

Mix of Air fryer and microwave from frozen in 20mins.









Chicken garlic Kiev, jacket spud with cheese, and a fresh veg mix.


----------



## GingerNinja

@Cully I want pics of the garlicky butter over spud!!! Yum

What a strange/rude woman @Charity I don't think that I would be so polite next time I saw her!

Good luck to the fryer gang 😋 I expect updates on successes (and failures) so that I can decide if I should get one..... I'm on a fixed leccy rate for another year so have time to decide


----------



## SbanR

@huckybuck I just want the fryer for roast veg, the occasional chicken portion and reheat food like @Cully chicken kiev
Oops! I think I've quite derailed this thread
Will move over to cookery with my query.


----------



## GingerNinja

SbanR said:


> @huckybuck I just want the fryer for roast veg, the occasional chicken portion and reheat food like @Cully chicken kiev
> Oops! I think I've quite derailed this thread
> Will move over to cookery with my query.


I'm interested in your posts whichever thread they are in  just sorry I can't help!


----------



## urbantigers

Good morning! Kito started up at 4.50 this morning so sunday was definitely a fluke. Shame. But at least I know he’s not ill  Back to work this morning . A whole month before any more days off too. At least I’ve had a nice few days off and now need to do battle again with the wheelchair. I’ve actually been able to relax and forget about it but now I need to push to get this payment done as I’m not sure he can order it without a deposit and we can’t pay that until they return the form we sent them some time ago. He keeps saying he’s returned it but when I ask procurement they say they’ve not got it. I keep bothering them which I don’t want to do but I did ask him to email a copy to me too so that I could then forward it to procurement instead of keep asking them have they got it. But no, that is too complicated….. I’m sure they will be very good at tinkering with the chair and sorting out any problems that may arise as they seem quite good at that side of things but I need to get the ruddy thing first

no idea what the weather is doing as I haven’t drawn the curtains yet. Think it’s raining. I’ve actually been lucky with the weather while I’ve been off work. Saturday was the only horrible day and I was mostly indoors then, putting the world to right with my friends.


----------



## Charity

Good morning. We've had almost a hurricane overnight and pouring rain, quite scary. I dread looking out in the garden when its lighter.

Talking of air fryers, I must admit the one thing I dislike is not having a cook book to just look up things when you want. I don't like guesswork, though its a lot easier in some ways with one of these than an oven or microwave. I haven't attempted anything big yet but its a learning process. Last night, I went back to my comfort zone and did a venison stir fry by gas. 










We've got two food deliveries today. I'm experimenting though its a bit more faffy. As I don't like the quality of Sainsburys fruit and veg and I find Waitrose more expensive, I've ordered my fresh food from Waitrose with a few other bits and the rest of my shop from Sainsburys to make it slightly cheaper. Yes, I know, is she mad I hear you cry. Probably but I'm allowed at my age 😋.

My friend called yesterday and bought me two outdoor pots of flowers. Hope they've survived the night. 

@Cully, I don't think my OH has a suspicious walk, no,  and he's an old bloke for goodness sake (don't tell him I said that). Anyway, she's the same with me yet we don't know her from Adam. 

Off to get a cuppa now then staying indoors the rest of the day in this weather. 

Have a good Tuesday everyone xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Good morning, woke at 2:50 but managed to sleep again until 6:20. Thankfully Kevin the Maintenance Man fixed the annoying squeaky whirring noise whilst we were out yesterday, so I didn’t have that awful noise all night. 

Looks grey out and I think it’s raining. As long as it’s not like it was last night driving to our friends that will be good. It was lovely to see them, they live in the middle of nowhere though, which isn’t for me. I caught a glimpse of their cat - who despite being a posh cat doesn’t realise it, so catches all her own food (excellent mouser, not bad for a farm I guess) and spends much of her day patrolling 

Found an excellent little shop yesterday in town, managed to get stretch fabric for my third project on the dressmaking course (I’ve not been able to find any I liked that wasn’t £20 a metre) - and possibly a couple of new additions for the kitchen display. Mice in a carrot bobsleigh, anyone?

Today we will go for a run in a bit, it’s very hilly here so it will be slow and short. Then pack up and off to see mum, then nan, then we will be on our way for our next stop and visit! We are stopping off to see our friends who stay with us every summer, who had their baby about six weeks ago. Have to take advantage and see everyone whilst we are here. I think it’s one of the only downsides of living where we live, it’s trickier to get to places.

I hope you are all well and happy. Happy Tuesday, all. I’m looking forward to being home I think, I’m so much of a home bird now.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh @Charity we saw it’s been so windy overnight, D has been reviewing the cameras for damage. We can’t do anything obviously. Hope everything is okay at yours xx


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Good Morning 

Well that was a wild night  What with the it blowing a gale and raining all night -woke me just before 2am and I couldn't get back to sleep till after 4am and then wide awake again around 6am  Even my garden table and chairs have been blown down the garden along with one of my hanging fence baskets !

Food shopping is the only task on my to do list today - just hoping that my local Sainsburys have got their fridges/freezers working again after last weekend's debacle ! I did get the ironing done yesterday (3 weeks worth!!!) but that set my hand off again which had been calming down  Still waiting for a letter from the hospital with details of my next appointment - but heaven knows when that will arrive as the postmen are on strike 2nd,3rd,4th,8th,9th,10th November ! Ditto my renewed driving licence - checked on the DVLA website yesterday as it hasn't arrived yet and it shows as being valid from 28th October so at least it has been issued.

@Mrs Funkin glad you're getting to catch up with family and friends after such a long time 

Do you all realise that is now only 54 days to Christmas


----------



## Charity

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh @Charity we saw it’s been so windy overnight, D has been reviewing the cameras for damage. We can’t do anything obviously. Hope everything is okay at yours xx


This is what greeted us when we opened the blinds...boo hoo! Unfortunately the fencing, which is very heavy, has fallen on my pots of roses.  Looks like this weather is in for the day. 

Hope its better your way @Mrs Funkin


----------



## Ali71

Morning
Another one with a disrupted night's sleep, first the cats then the wind and rain! Its still breezy here but bright and sunny for now, nice to drive to work in the daylight. I've skipped gym this morning but will hopefully be able to go this afternoon on the way home instead.

Pinch, punch, first of the month. Apparently it's 54 days till THAT day we won't mention yet 😖 
And with that thought, I'll wish you all a Happy Tuesday!! 😄


----------



## huckybuck

Morning all! 

Well the wind missed me (I love my ear plugs) but I did wake up in the middle of the night chilly! Might have to get one of my vintage eiderdowns out soon. 

It’s drear here. I need to pop to the garden centre at some point but will try to see if there’s a break from the rain. 

Eughhhhhh 54 days eughhhhhh

I have done nothing - not even got my Christmas cards. I just can’t get enthusiastic about it. I have so many gifts to get though I will need to make a start otherwise I am going to make things even worse. 

I’ve somehow managed to get Mr HBs family over for Xmas Day as well as mine (hopefully it will mean everyone behaves) but it’s now 12 for lunch. Still IF I can get my act together it was all be pre done and in the freezer so really it doesn’t matter if it’s 4 or 12 lol!!!

On that thought I am sticking my head under the duvet - well I’ll get another coffee at least.

I hope you can sort the fence out @Charity what a pain.


----------



## catz4m8z

Congrats to my bestie who is a cat grandma! Her latest stray just gave birth to 5 babies!  She has taken the little family out of the coal shed and settled them in a bedroom as its cold and mum was apparently really crap (first baby nearly died through neglect).
We figured/hoped 3 max as Katie was tiny but nope....5 kittens!
So annoying though that people treat cats as so disposable and freely dump them or leave them outside in dangerous areas coz 'cats can fend for themselves'.


----------



## GingerNinja

Good morning - what a night! Seems like it has been very windy everywhere.

Oh dear @Charity I'm sorry about your fence and lovely roses, I do hope that you can salvage them x

I hope that your friend's furry visitor can now relax and that her babies thrive @catz4m8z At least now she is inside, she can be spayed when the time comes 

I've got to somehow try and fit in a trip to the co-op as I thought I had a spare fine flakes in the hall cupboard.... but it is bare! Well of fine flakes anyway 

Luna did not get new brown paper as for once the tins/pouches came in a suitable sized box that had no room for additional packaging, she is not impressed!

I finally got round to calling my lovely boiler man but he is quite busy so will get round to me in the next two weeks. There's no rush as it's just for an annual service but best to get it done especially as he is so reasonable.

I need to call Curry's (again) as they apparently issued a refund on a gift card a month ago and I have still not received it.... it was an e-voucher so why they could not just email it to me in the first place! Really need it now as I have to order my son's fridge freezer and I've already missed out on an offer of £100 off, the fitters are at his flat so he wants them to install it - they are his friends but Curry's don't know that and he is still paying them.

Must get on with work work now though, have a lovely day all xx


----------



## Cully

Good Morning. I woke at 5 so got up and took a cuppa back to bed. I wouldn't have been awake but heard, and felt, Moo excavating between my bed and the wall. I could hear twanging hardboard. Not a noise I could ignore  .
There's a space blocked off to her as once she gets in there it would be hard to get to her. Not impossible but awkward.
Now the clocks have gone back I would normally turn the CH on for an hour before getting up. I'm not giving into it yet but it is very chilly this morning.
The wind has calmed a bit now, 9.30, but it has taken it's toll on the garden furniture. I found my garden chair in the middle of the car park.
@Charity , oh dear you must have felt crushed to see your poor roses. Will you be able to rescue them?
I realised when I asked if OH had a suspicous walk it sounded like I meant like John Cleese in that famous 'Ministry of funny walks'. Now that would raise eyebrows on his walks with Purdey 🤭 . Fingers crossed Miss FK has changed her route.
Your venison stir fry looks yummy😋


@GingerNinja , I'd never heard of fossa so looked them up.



















It's really encouraging we now have more babies.
Are they from the lemur family, they look very similar? I agree the babies are super cute  .

Must get on with finishing my Tesco delivery for tomorrow. I've got a few coupons so that should knock the bill down a bit as this week is a big shop. Mother Hubbard has an empty cupboard to fill.


----------



## Cully

Edit, not relevant.


----------



## Ali71

I was going to suggest a CC Air Fryer thread too @Cully


----------



## SbanR

Cully said:


> Just an afterthought. I started a thread a while ago in July 'Air Fryer' in General Chat.
> @SbanR , @huckybuck , do you think it would be an idea to ask a MOD to put our recent posts about air fryers on that thread rather than monopolise this Good Morning thread?
> Or maybe @BarneyBobCat would allow us on his cookery thread, but once again, we don't want to take it over with air frying.
> There are a few others on here who might find it interesting having recently put their air fryer L plates on.
> What do you think?


I don't mind. Honestly, I'm sure I'll still be cooking mainly with slow cooker and micro.
Whichever works for the rest of you.


----------



## Cully

Edit not relevant


----------



## huckybuck

I think it would be ok to use the CC cookery thread - it’s still cooking isn’t it?

If the mods could just move the posts that would be useful.


----------



## Cully

Edited as not relevant.


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Just use the cookery thread! That's what it's for


----------



## Cully

BarneyBobCat said:


> Just use the cookery thread! That's what it's for


Thanks BBC, that will save confusion by having too many cooking threads.
Shall I ask a mod to move your air fryer posts to BBC's cookery thread @huckybuck , and @SbanR ?


----------



## huckybuck

Cully said:


> Thanks BBC, that will save confusion by having too many cooking threads.
> Shall I ask a mod to move your air fryer posts to BBC's cookery thread @huckybuck , and @SbanR ?


Of course - it’s fine by me!


----------



## SbanR

That's fine @Cully


----------



## Cully

It's a work in progress now @SbanR and @huckybuck . I've left it with the mods to move posts over to BBC's thread.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Good morning, thankfully from my own bed  Eventually got home just after 11pm, the conditions got worse the nearer home we got. Six + hours of driving yesterday, that’s a lot of concentrating! Crikey. It feels like we have been away for ever, too. It is quite bright this morning, with little fluffy pink clouds. Garden is a touch untidy, I shall survey the damage in a bit! I’m so sorry about your roses @Charity  hopefully a prune back of the damage and they will be okay next year.

I’ve woken with a pesky sore throat and headache! How annoying. I guess that means I shouldn’t have my Covid booster tomorrow  I’ll see how I am later before I decide.

I’ve got mountains of washing! I had a pile before we went but the weather was rubbish and I’m grimly trying to hold onto hanging out washing! It’s solidly breezy today with no rain until later, so must make a start in a minute.

We saw the squidge that is baby Arthur yesterday  oh he’s a cutie - had to sit on my hands with feeding advice though, it’s not my place. Also met Bernard the whippet (nuts!) and bigger than Flossie the lurcher from the day before. I also thought whippets were small. Nice and all but definitely reinforces for me that cats are where it’s at in this house.

I’m sure I should not be this tired after three days away in England. Ah well, thankfully still off a few more days. Bliss.

Have a great day everyone. Hopefully the weather will be a bit calmer for us south coasters.


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Ive been awake since 5am thinking about work, too much to do, too few people to do it. I need to take some action on it today as its stressing me out a bit. 

Just did my next 50 push ups - I think they are getting harder! 2850 to go - yikes!


----------



## GingerNinja

BarneyBobCat said:


> Ive been awake since 5am thinking about work, too much to do, too few people to do it.


Me too, I even considered getting up and logging on! I hope you get something sorted today x

And well done on the push-ups 💪

@Mrs Funkin I'm glad that you've had a nice time visiting but I can imagine how wonderful it is to be home again . I also thought whippets were smaller... are they sure they haven't got a grey hound? 

The weather was truly awful last night. I know this because ginkgo went out and was back 5 minutes later! That's unheard of for him since we moved here. That resulted in cuddles, brushes and then the inevitable squabble because he was bored so started to annoy Luna.

It's bright this morning and no wind so hopefully a better day weather wise.

Busy busy so must go and get to it!

Have a lovely day xx


----------



## Charity

Good morning all. Woke up with a pain on the top of my head, sinuses again I can tell. It's still very blustery outside but a blue sky at the moment. We had thunder yesterday afternoon and more to come today. We actually had a weather warning of a possible tornado here yesterday! 😳

Thankfully my roses didn't suffer too much so I cut them back just in case we get more. Because its warm still, they think its spring and are sprouting new leaves already which isn't good. Also had to pick up loads of twiggy branches from our tree which had snapped off.

We have some friends coming this morning. Must get some washing out too while we have a dry spell. Then I must get to the Post Office, that's if its open, which is sometimes isn't nowadays. 😏

OH was meant to be out for the day but has changed his mind. 

@Mrs Funkin, glad you had a good time, now you've come home for a rest. ☺. Sorry you've got a sore throat etc, get taking the tablets just in case. Maybe its just that you had a lot of talking to cram into a few days so your throat's worn out plus you are tired.
BarneyBobCat, don't overdo it now or by the end of the month you'll be asleep at your desk.
@GingerNinja, at least a busy day goes quicker.

Have a good one everyone xx


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Good Morning 

Bright morning but decidedly chillier - feels like I need to start getting the thermals out ! Must be colder as the heating has just come on - think I'll give it an hour or so to take the chill off and then turn the thermostat down again.

Got a telephone conference this morning with the admin of a charity forum where I volunteer as a moderator. I'll be the only one on the phone - all the others use Zoom but I still haven't managed to work out how to use Zoom yet  Besides which I don't want to scare off the others - they might think it's still Halloween 

@lymorelynn how's Sybil ? any news from her last romantic tryst yet ?
@Mrs Funkin no matter how comfortable "strange" beds might be, there's still nothing like your own one  Think you need a nice restful day doing nothing today to get over all that driving 

My tummy is saying it's "breakfast time" (Lily had hers an hour ago !) so I'm off to sort that out and then make a start on my day. Hope you all have a positive day


----------



## Cully

Good Morning, it's freezing and I'm still in bed. Maybe I'll warm up after my cuppa.
Can't laze about this morning as Tesco delivery is early. Typical isn't it when I could do with it later today.
I'm going to dig out my fleecy fitted sheet and hope that holds the heat a bit better. I've taken to using my heated wheat bag just to warm the bed up before I get in at night.
I feel really guilty about using electricity now. Is it just me?

@Charity ,have you managed to inspect your garden yet to see how bad the damage is😟?
How did your deliveries go yesterday. Was Waitrose worth the extra?

@GingerNinja , no brown paper for Luna. 🙀 Shocking!! Amazon better buck their ideas up.

@BarneyBobCat ,well done with the push ups. Do you find doing them to some kind of music helps ?
Sorry to hear work is stressing you and hope you can find a way to ease it.

@Mrs Funkin ,that's quite a long journey home in such awful weather. Glad you had a good time though, _and_ met some bouncy dogs .
Oh dear, I hope your headache goes soon and doesn't put the brakes on getting your jab. Fingers crossed you feel better later on.
Good luck with that washing.

Right, I've got an hour before shopping arrives, so must sort myself out. Misty is curled up by the window. No doubt she'll be looking for breakfast as soon as I'm up.
Make the best of what you're doing today, and if you're going out, take a brolly☔.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Cully said:


> I'm going to dig out my fleecy fitted sheet and hope that holds the heat a bit better.


I used to have one of those faux sheepskin fitted mattress protectors (placed under the bottom sheet) - they do a really good job of reflecting back body heat


----------



## Tigermoon

Good morning peeps,

It's bright and sunny here this morning after a night of pretty strong winds and heavy rain.

I've managed to rebook my f-2-f GP appointment for next week and have gone onto the waiting list to see an ENT specialist about my nosebleeds. Unfortunately I've been told the wait is 30 weeks!!!!!!!

My Persian's eye is looking a bit better thankfully, so I'm hoping we are on the right track. I weigh all of the cats on the 1st of the month so yesterday was weigh day. All have gained a little. Mr Frosty seems to be slowing his gains now so I think he is around the weight he should be at 4.2kg which is slightly heavier than my other Male Persian (Mr Xmas Tree!). He has moved onto the raw completely now and had even started trying other meats rather than just the chicken. He did however snaffle a piece of toast with marmite recently!! I had my back turned for just a moment and suddenly became aware of this slobbering (he has few teeth) crunching sound. I turned to see the last of the slice disappearing!!

@Mrs Funkin I hope the headache wears off quickly.

@BarneyBobCat well done on your continued efforts with the pushups. You can do this 💪


----------



## huckybuck

Sunny Morning hurrah.
Best night’s sleep in ages so feel great today - thank goodness because it’s a busy one.

I’m taking a car load of Nanny’s stuff to the rescue (it’s been sat in the car for days lol) and then rushing back to meet Kate who had to cancel last week.

I am so looking forward to seeing her - she’ll probably get a grilling from me about what the hospital have said but she’ll be expecting that.

Mr HB has informed me he is going to attempt to put up a drive light that DPD ran over. He’s not very good with electrics and unfortunately we don’t have life insurance which is a pain.

@Mrs Funkin glad you are home again but I hope it’s not the dreaded virus!!!!! Take it nice and easy just in case.

@ewelsh where are you?


----------



## SbanR

@huckybuck Mr ewelsh is home so @ewelsh is probably off somewhere doing all sorts of exhausting outdoorsy stuff.


----------



## Charity

huckybuck said:


> Sunny Morning hurrah.
> Best night’s sleep in ages so feel great today - thank goodness because it’s a busy one.
> 
> I’m taking a car load of Nanny’s stuff to the rescue (it’s been sat in the car for days lol) and then rushing back to meet Kate who had to cancel last week.
> 
> I am so looking forward to seeing her - she’ll probably get a grilling from me about what the hospital have said but she’ll be expecting that.
> 
> Mr HB has informed me he is going to attempt to put up a drive light that DPD ran over. He’s not very good with electrics and unfortunately we don’t have life insurance which is a pain.
> 
> @Mrs Funkin glad you are home again but I hope it’s not the dreaded virus!!!!! Take it nice and easy just in case.
> 
> @ewelsh where are you?


@huckybuck...life insurance...you are wicked

@ewelsh has gone to her Mum's for a few days, she'll be back with her adventures soon


----------



## Ali71

Good Morning
This booster has really taken it out of me, I think probably combined with the hour change.. I even did a covid test yesterday as well just in case but it was negative thankfully.. I went to bed at 8.45 last night, headache would not shift. I think like @Charity it is something to do with my sinuses. No gym this morning but I'm going to go out for a nice walk round the "block" before the weather turns. Braised beef in the slow cooker today.

The weather really was awful last night @GingerNinja and the winds very strong too. We have a lull at the moment so I've got some washing out on the line while I can, its bright, sunny and windy but we are due a heck of a lot of rain later, most of the evening and through the night in the East. Definitely a bit cooler today but I would rather that to have it brighter. It is November after all...

@Mrs Funkin glad you got back safe and sound, yuk 6 hours in the car doesn't sound like fun. Hope you feel better soon
@Charity, I'm pleased to hear the roses survived - have a nice time with your friends today
@Cully you need a nice fluffy hot water bottle  or persuade M to lie in the bed
@Tigermoon don't give up hope, my OH had a letter to say the hospital wait time to see a consultant was 50 weeks, then the next day he got a letter with a (much earlier) appointment
@Bertie'sMum it is chillier for sure, I'm working at home today and adding on more layers
@BarneyBobCat keep up the good work with the pushups, are you feeling it under your armpits yet? Hope you sort the work stress out, that's no fun.
Morning @SbanR 
Best wishes to Kate @huckybuck and enjoy your catch up

Hope everyone has a good day xx


----------



## lymorelynn

Good afternoon
Surviving the gales and downpours here with minimal damage thank goodness. Lots of leaves and some small twiggy bits off the trees but nothing disastrous. It kept the trick-or-treaters away on Monday anyway.
Not a lot happening here. The BLCs are coming along nicely - just Miss Purple still to find a home. Sybyl is back in call 😿 I've discussed everything with the stud owner and we're going to give it one more go. Not taking her this time but on her next call. She seems to be fine and, for all her howling, isn't losing condition at all. In the meantime Lolita decided that she would join in this morning too 🙀 She is much quieter and far more lady-like than her daughter though 😹 
Keep going with the push-ups @BarneyBobCat - think how fit you'll be by the end of the month.
Hope you're feeling better soon @Mrs Funkin and can get your jab. You must be worn out with all that driving too.
I hope Mr. HB is careful with the electrics @huckybuck . You wouldn't want anything happening until you can persuade him to sort out some life insurance.
Take care everyone and enjoy the rest of your day 🙂


----------



## huckybuck

I could swing for Mr HB - we’ve had a potential new gardener pop in while I was out. He’s agreed to come back later and do a couple of hours work @£35/hour. Now either I’m out of touch or Mr HB is! £35 an HOUR what was he thinking!!!! That gardener potentially is earning 72k a year!


----------



## Cully

Bertie'sMum said:


> I used to have one of those faux sheepskin fitted mattress protectors (placed under the bottom sheet) - they do a really good job of reflecting back body heat


I don't know whether this is a mattress protector so much, but it's great because it's got the faux sheepskin and does actually fit like a fitted sheet should and wraps around the mattress. I hate fitted sheets that work free of the mattress, especially the corners.
I remember ages ago asking about curtain liners and you said you used to have them, or make them, can't remember which. 
When i bought my curtains it said they were thermal, but they aren't, as I 've just realised. 
Can you get 'affordable' thermal liners which just hook onto the curtain header tape? I guess you can, so I suppose I'm looking for recommendations.


----------



## Cully

huckybuck said:


> I could swing for Mr HB - we’ve had a potential new gardener pop in while I was out. He’s agreed to come back later and do a couple of hours work @£35/hour. Now either I’m out of touch or Mr HB is! £35 an HOUR what was he thinking!!!! That gardener potentially is earning 72k a year!


Oops! Can't you cancel?


----------



## Charity

huckybuck said:


> I could swing for Mr HB - we’ve had a potential new gardener pop in while I was out. He’s agreed to come back later and do a couple of hours work @£35/hour. Now either I’m out of touch or Mr HB is! £35 an HOUR what was he thinking!!!! That gardener potentially is earning 72k a year!


If you look on Checkatrade @huckybuck, it says average cost per hour is £30.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Cully said:


> I don't know whether this is a mattress protector so much, but it's great because it's got the faux sheepskin and does actually fit like a fitted sheet should and wraps around the mattress. I hate fitted sheets that work free of the mattress, especially the corners.
> I remember ages ago asking about curtain liners and you said you used to have them, or make them, can't remember which.
> When i bought my curtains it said they were thermal, but they aren't, as I 've just realised.
> Can you get 'affordable' thermal liners which just hook onto the curtain header tape? I guess you can, so I suppose I'm looking for recommendations.


Dunelm do a range of thermal/blackout curtain liners that hook onto the heading tape - but tbh I've found that the best thermal liners are the ones they use when you have curtains made to measure as the fabric is much thicker (all my curtains have to be made to measure as my windows are not standard sizes).


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Charity said:


> If you look on Checkatrade @huckybuck, it says average cost per hour is £30.


I've been paying £22 per hour for the last few years and keep expecting mine to put his price up ! 
You also need to remember that most gardeners can't/don't work from about December to March because of the weather so their price reflects their "off" time as well. I also make sure that I give mine a hefty Xmas box so that, hopefully, he'd feel guilty if he didn't come back the following year


----------



## urbantigers

Bit late for good morning isn’t it? I feel like this today (sorry poor quality)










I didn’t have time to post this morning as I slept in. It was a morphine night and often I wake in the night when that wears off. I woke about 1.30 and got up to the loo but went back to sleep quickly. I was then woken by Kito and was in the process of telling him off for starting up at 5 to 5. It took a while for it to sink in that the clock actually said 5.55 so he’d let me sleep until almost 6 and was actually a very good boy.

We’ve escaped the winds so for but I think we’re getting them now. It’s a bit wild outside.

The wheelchair saga progresses and is so near yet so far. I have no idea whether it’s been ordered but I’ve managed to get them to return the form so that we can put them on our purchasing system. I’ve had that all signed off by senior manager and finally we received the invoice today. I’ve forwarded that to our accounts team so hopefully it will get paid asap and it will just be a waiting game for the chair. We’re almost over the finish line. I have found out that there might be another grant I can apply for to get help paying my portion of the chair but not sure my nerves can cope with applying for anything more. Although nothing would really be dependent on that so it might be worth a try.

As soon as one drama is concluding, something else comes along. I’ve had a bit of a Pregabalin drama today as I took my last tablet this morning. I feel really ill when I miss one, and you aren’t supposed to stop taking them suddenly. I requested the prescription last Thursday but my Boots branch takes ages to sort it and I hadn’t received a text to say it was ready. I went at lunchtime on the off chance and thankfully they had it. It just needed checking by the pharmacist. Crisis averted.


----------



## huckybuck

Gosh I think I am out of touch lol!!!

It just seemed an awful lot to clear leaves 😂

We will see how he goes as he’s better than no one atm!

Mr unreliable charged us 150 a day which is looking quite good now 😂


----------



## Ali71

@urbantigers well done for being persistent with the wheelchair, hopefully it's just a case of getting it paid and ordered now, yippee!
That's good you managed to get the pregabalin sorted in time.

The wind has really picked up here this afternoon, we're expecting 40-50mph average speeds with gusts of much more... it's got colder as well. I did manage a walk and got home before it was too bad. Nice stew warmed me up. 

Have a lovely snuggly evening x


----------



## Charity

The wind has picked up here too in the last hour or so and its raining hard. OH has gone off to a friend's until about 6 (I bet he'll be late) and this is dog walking time....don't look at me, I'm on dinner duty.  

I've had a very tearful Orlando's Mum on the phone a while ago. He was due to be collected from the vets Tuesday week ago by the crematorium and she was expecting him home anytime now. I suggested a couple of days ago she phone the crematorium today. Turns out there was a hiccup of some sort and he is still at the vets. She is really upset. I tried to explain to her delicately that he will be OK as he will be in a freezer as she has no idea about the process and she thought he would be deteriorating. I'm most cross with the vets who could have contacted her to let her know there's a delay then I would have contacted the crematorium I use, who are nearer, and we could have dealt with it ourselves and more quickly. They are supposed to be collecting him tomorrow now so I said she should contact them again tomorrow afternoon to make sure he's arrived.  Why is everything such a problem today.


----------



## huckybuck

Charity said:


> The wind has picked up here too in the last hour or so and its raining hard. OH has gone off to a friend's until about 6 (I bet he'll be late) and this is dog walking time....don't look at me, I'm on dinner duty.
> 
> I've had a very tearful Orlando's Mum on the phone a while ago. He was due to be collected from the vets Tuesday week ago by the crematorium and she was expecting him home anytime now. I suggested a couple of days ago she phone the crematorium today. Turns out there was a hiccup of some sort and he is still at the vets. She is really upset. I tried to explain to her delicately that he will be OK as he will be in a freezer as she has no idea about the process and she thought he would be deteriorating. I'm most cross with the vets who could have contacted her to let her know there's a delay then I would have contacted the crematorium I use, who are nearer, and we could have dealt with it ourselves and more quickly. They are supposed to be collecting him tomorrow now so I said she should contact them again tomorrow afternoon to make sure he's arrived.  Why is everything such a problem today.


Oh that’s absolutely awful. How stressful and upsetting. I don’t think many people would know what actually happens and it would only have taken a phonecall to prevent the upset.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh poor Orlando's mum  I hate things like this. How can the vet not realise - and once they realise, how can they not advise the owner what's happened? Also, why should she have to ring again to make sure they've collected him? Surely to goodness someone can take responsibility to check and actually ring Orlando's mum to let her know he's safely with them? It makes me so sad and so mad too. Thinking of her xx


----------



## GingerNinja

Or Orlando's mum  that's the last thing she needs!

I'm glad today is over, I just hope I sleep tonight. I will have to log on for an hour in the morning to tidy up a few things but month end for me is essentially done 👍

My mad cushions came today 😂 along with the darker wool fabric sample. I think I will go with the lighter rose check as I really want pink rather than heather colour. I also did out my blanket that I think will go with the whole colour scheme 









Doesn't look right with my old brown sofa so ignore that bit!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well I love a pattern, so I'm fully onboard with your "mad cushions" @GingerNinja  I love the lighter pink too - it picks up the pink stripe in your blanket too. As an aside the trunks on the cushions tone perfectly with your sofa.


----------



## huckybuck

Gorgeous @GingerNinja the light rose is lovely and complements the blanket well. Everyone needs a mad cushion or two!


----------



## urbantigers

Poor Orlando’s mum. That must be very distressing for her. They really should have let her know of the delay at least.

Nice cushions @GingerNinja (although I’m not a pink person! Nice design though)

I hope you don’t have to wait 30 weeks for a ENT referral @Tigermoon I was referred earlier in the year and got a cancellation quite quickly. Was referred for a CT scan of my sinuses. I’m still waiting (8 months and counting).

Kito was a good boy again this morning (threatening him with Santa’s naughty list must have worked). He actually came for one of his world famous Kito Cuddles. Normally these are reserved for weekend post breakfast lie ins, or maybe middle of the night when I’ve woken him and even Kito isn’t ready for breakfast, so I was wary about the time. But we had a lovely cuddle then when I could see the clock I saw it was 5.25. I got up at 5.30 and pipped him to the post. No whining (although he did start up when I got out of the shower as I should apparently head straight to the kitchen to feed him but I like to get dressed first  )

Shoulder playing up this morning. I hope it stops as although I have an ambidextrous mouse, so that I can change hands with it when my shoulders are bad, I don’t have enough space on my home work desk to have it on the left so am stuck with using my right hand.


----------



## lymorelynn

Good morning
Not really awake but I have been invaded by small, furry creatures who are exploring my bedroom 🙀😹


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Good Morning 

Blowing a gale and pouring outside this morning 

Finally got my appointment letter for the injection into my radial nerve tunnel - 22nd December  If I'm still in pain by then I shall be climbing the walls  but it's more likely that the nerve will have "repaired" itself (previously the pain has lasted anything from 3 - 6 months) and they'll say that I don't need/can't have the injection when I turn up for the appointment  I think I'm going to ring the outpatients department and ask that they note that I'm happy to take an earlier appointment if they get a cancellation !

My renewed driving licence also arrived yesterday so now only waiting for the fan relay unit for my car (ordered 7th July !) to arrive and I'll be up to date.

As it's Thursday (where has this week gone ?) it's charity shop day so I'd better get a move on or I'll be late AGAIN


----------



## GingerNinja

Good morning from soggy Norfolk ☂

Oh Lynn, you are very lucky 🥰 I bet they will get up to all kinds of mischief!

@urbantigers are there any gentle stretches that you can do to help your shoulders? I know it's not always possible and have done damage myself trying to stretch, so I'm not saying that flippantly. I do hope they ease up a bit xx

That's a ridiculous wait @Bertie'sMum I hope that you can get a cancellation.

Nothing exciting happening here, I've got washing to do that will have to be tumbled! I've got an hour of work to do one I've had another cup of tea first then we'll see what the weather is like.

Don't get washed out blown away! Xx


----------



## Cully

Good Yawning, sorry, Morning. I was woken much too early by a thump on my pillow as Misty jumped down off her carrier. She had an early breakfast but needed sweeties first as it was trout (out of favour atm). Then she woke DS who gave her sweeties too. Cheeky 🐒.
Non of the threatened rain overnight so I might go shopping early. I like to choose and prod the meat and veg (not a euphemism) as I want either beef or pork for Sunday dinner.

@urbantigers , ouch! Hope your shoulder eases up soon.
Well done with the wheelchair. I can't believe all the trouble you've had to go through.

@Tigermoon , great you've got your f2f booked again so soon.
I do understand why hospital appointments are taking so long but it's no consolation when it's you who's waiting. 30 weeks!!

@huckybuck , how did your catchup with your friend go. I imagine you had a lot to talk about. Hope she's managing to keep upbeat (hug).

@Ali71 , sorry your jab has made you feel so wretched. I expect you've just been unlucky and will feel much better soon.
Hm, Misty cuddling in bed with me? Tried it. Still got the scars.

@lymorelynn , oh poor Sybil. I imagine it must be distressing for her calling but no suitor atm. Better luck next time, especially if it will be her last chance.
How old are the babes now? Obviously old enough to go exploring. How delightful for you. And scary now they're capable of mischief.
Have you got someone in mind for Miss P?

@Charity , how sad for your friend not being kept informed about Orlando. You are a real gem for helping her so much. Hopefully she won't have to wait long now.

@Bertie'sMum , glad you've got your appointment letter but oh what a wait. Fingers crossed you get a cancellation come up.
I must call my optician. I'm sure she can't have chased up my hospital appointment. Eyesight is getting worse by the day, especially in the left eye.
Not much longer for you now. Bet you can't wait to be on the road again.
Have a good shift at the shop today.

Well must make a move if I'm going to beat the rain/early shoppers.
Have a good day everyone


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Morning from a soggy seaside, though it’s pretty much stopped raining now. I’ve got razor blades in my throat, had a dose of Covonia nighttime again last night so slept until about 7:40 which is very late for me. I did an LFT yesterday afternoon (negative) - I’ve got no temperature or anything but in the Olden Days I’d just think I had a sore throat, whereas now of course we think Covid. I don’t know.

Got my booster at 10:30, via a local GP (not mine) as at work it’s been a shambles to be able to get one. Then to finally collect my prescription for the missing bit of HRT which means I’ll be able to start it. Crikey. Besides that, not much doing today. I’m thinking I might do a bit of ironing - I might not 

There was a mummy cat on our rescue FB page who had seven tabby kittens and one black one! Seven tabby kittens! Be still my tabby loving heart 

Right, best get ready to run, my pal is coming here to collect me shortly. Have a lovely Thursday everyone.


----------



## Charity

Good morning from the soggy south too. Getting a bit fed up with rain though tomorrow is meant to be wall to wall sunshine.

I was awake at 5 and then when my OH's alarm went off, I got a 'time to get up' dig in the ribs from him which he later denied.  He, of course, turns over for a lie in.

Got up to find Toppy had deposited a messy yellow furball on the lounge carpet. 😏 My fault as, yesterday, when I went to give him his hairball treats, it was nearly empty so he got short supply which I forgot to top up later.

Had a lovely time with my friends yesterday, we don't often see each other nowadays, although we e-mail regularly, so it was nice to have a proper chat and put the world to rights.

Nothing special on today so will try and do some chores if the mood takes me. Yesterday, my rotary washing line was blown over in the wind with my washing on it so have got to wash that again sometime. 🙃

@GingerNinja, love your mad cushions and the fabrics, I love all pinks and tartans.
@urbantigers, sorry you're shoulder is playing up. I have found with all my aches and pains that exercise and keeping parts moving is the only real answer (and physio of course when it gets too bad). I know when I was working, they made such a thing about everyone's desks and chairs being properly positioned for each individual, now so many people are working from home, that's gone out of the window. 😒
@Bertie's Mum, glad you've got your appointment., let's hope someone cancels. I don't think we can expect anything sooner rather than later nowadays. Driving licence as well, must be your lucky week. 😋
@Cully, enjoy your shop, make sure to put a few treats in your basket (for you I mean, not Misty)
@Ali71 and @Mrs Funkin, hope you are both feeling better today

Have a good day all, soon be the weekend again. Life goes too fast.

Edit: @Mrs Funkin, sorry, just seen you're still feeling under the weather. I think there are loads of colds around this autumn, its a shame we can't tell if its just that or Covid without keep testing. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Ali71

Good Morning
The weather is v-i-l-e, tipping it down with rain although thankfully the wind has eased. I do feel a bit better this morning thank you @Cully and @Charity just the usual hormonal stuff to deal with today! Managed a quick workout at the gym but now in work looking out at the miserable day! Lots to do after being away yesterday, I'm not sure how people cope having 2 weeks off!! That is so unlikely to happen for me anyway 😄. I've put a whole chicken and veg in the slow cooker again today, so dinner will be ready at least. Tomorrow I am out out with my best girls for dinner, so need to get something sorted for OH.

@GingerNinja love the cushions, and I think the paler check goes beautifully with the blanket
@Mrs Funkin you do sound poorly, hopefully it's just a cold. I know when my friend had it recently she had all the cold symptoms but the biggest clue for her was her sense of taste and smell was affected. Hope you get on ok with your booster x
@Charity sorry to hear you had clean up duty this morning. At least you know the hairball treats work, although not so good when you run out (what ones do you use please?). Suki did one yesterday morning!
@urbantigers poor you, hope your shoulder eases, have you got a wheat pad or anything that may soothe it?
@lymorelynn that was early for you, little monkeys! I'm sure you will forgive them anything x
@Cully enjoy having a rummage  I might nip to Tesco this afternoon
@BarneyBobCat how are you, has work been less stressful. How are those pecs 😄
@Bertie'sMum glad you have a date, even if it is a way off. Always worth telling them you can go in at short notice if they get a cancellation. Enjoy your charity shop day x

Lets hope we all have a good day x


----------



## huckybuck

Mornings.
Bleugh.
I knew that heat wave in the summer was bad news. Have you ever seen so much rain? 

Had a lovely walk with Kate yesterday - she took me round the village 3 times 🤣

I gave her the Spanish Inquisition - but she knows me well enough now - so found out everything about what’s going on and the plan. It looks like they have caught it really early and it’s normally non invasive at this stage so all being well once she’s had the op (and possibly radiotherapy/hormone therapy) she should be ok.

She’s gutted she’s had to come off her HRT though - from being someone who couldn’t see that much benefit being in it, having come off she’s now decided it had completely changed her life!

I’m hoping to see her again on Monday before she goes in next Thurs.

So today is physio day. I’ve got a long session as she’s been off for two weeks. I definitely need it. Got to keep the other shoulder from freezing!! 

Had a blip on Hols op tomorrow. Uncle Ralph phoned to say he’s not happy with some of her bloods so wants to redo them and take a look at her (he’s not prepared to do surgery at the moment). So we’ve got the appointment tomorrow just to re do everything. 

Let’s hope today brightens up!


----------



## Ali71

@huckybuck keeping everything crossed for Kate, glad you had the chance to catch up  Sorry to hear Holly's op has been postponed but at least UR is being very thorough
So much rain! Today is definitely an indoorsy kind of day x


----------



## Charity

It's pouring again here and so gloomy. 
@huckybuck, that's the best news possible for Kate. Good luck with the physio, no pain, no gain. Sorry about Holly's op though, as Ali says, good he is being thorough.
@Mrs Funkin, I meant to say, are you sure you don't want just the tiniest peak at those kittens?


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> @Mrs Funkin, I meant to say, are you sure you don't want just the tiniest peak at those kittens?


 My thoughts too Charity. Six tabby peeks







xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Haha @Charity and @Cully nope, no tiny peeks at tabby kittens. This is them though, just to pull at everyone's heart strings. The little one on the far right of the photo that looks sad is too delicious for words! If we were ready - and we were thinking a kitten was the way forward - I'd be banging down the door. I'm sure there will be no problem them getting adopted, I mean look at them. 










Thank you for the "Get Well" wishes too, I feel perfectly fine except for the razor blades in my throat. No other cold symptoms currently, just a sore throat.


----------



## huckybuck

Oh Mrs F!!!! That chunky one at the front with a white paws - are you sure???????


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I know, I know. 

I am sure, even though they are truly scrumptious


----------



## lymorelynn

Mrs Funkin said:


> I know, I know.
> 
> I am sure, even though they are truly scrumptious


Strong lady 😹 They are so cute 😻


----------



## Charity

Now that is my idea of heaven..a litter of tabby kittens. I'll take the lot.


----------



## GingerNinja

Pretty kittens @Mrs Funkin 😘

Oh dear. I've just given both cats a tin of Lilly's kitchen Christmas chunks in gravy... Luna just looked at me like I'd lost my mind and walked off 😂. Ginkgo enjoyed it.

I've finally got my refunded gift card from Currys, what a shower of sh!t their customer services are! It's taken over a month and I only got action because I created a Twitter account and posted on their site account... then the website said they don't deliver to my son's postcode  Luckily I spoke to someone helpful in the tech team and he sorted it for me.

If better go and make my peri peri sauce 😋

I hope everyone's having a nice evening.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Charity said:


> Now that is my idea of heaven..a litter of tabby kittens. I'll take the lot.


Hehe, you and me both  They are just gorgeous aren't they? Poor mum with eight though!


----------



## lullabydream

Evening all!

Currently sat in candlelight we have a power cut, back on at 10:30 is the estimate. Well I bloody well hope so...my phone is nearly dead I think it will just die after I post. Am on call tonight. Work phone has a bit of life but not much.

Pixie is having an absolute field day getting into all sorts. I can hear her but not see her, and I really haven't the energy to chase her around! So no doubt get a scare at the carnage she causes when the lights go on, or its morning


----------



## huckybuck

lullabydream said:


> Evening all!
> 
> Currently sat in candlelight we have a power cut, back on at 10:30 is the estimate. Well I bloody well hope so...my phone is nearly dead I think it will just die after I post. Am on call tonight. Work phone has a bit of life but not much.
> 
> Pixie is having an absolute field day getting into all sorts. I can hear her but not see her, and I really haven't the energy to chase her around! So no doubt get a scare at the carnage she causes when the lights go on, or its morning


We had a power cut very late one New Year and I had to go round the house trying to remember what was switched on and turn it off so that when the power came on in the middle of the night it didn’t wake us all up!


----------



## huckybuck

Had to get an emergency dental appointment tomorrow as the wire holding my upper teeth in place feels like it’s broken 😭 it’s really sharp and hanging and feels like a broken tooth. 

The only appointment I could get was 8:15 (I don’t do early mornings 😩) it was that or starve all weekend (or risk swallowing wire and glue 😂


----------



## Charity

huckybuck said:


> Had to get an emergency dental appointment tomorrow as the wire holding my upper teeth in place feels like it’s broken 😭 it’s really sharp and hanging and feels like a broken tooth.
> 
> The only appointment I could get was 8:15 (I don’t do early mornings 😩) it was that or starve all weekend (or risk swallowing wire and glue 😂


That must be really uncomfortable. Not much sleep for you tonight. 😏


----------



## Ali71

Good Morning

Terrible nights sleep, Suki kept prodding me in the face and OH was restless - I ended up putting the kettle on at 2.30! I was sandwiched by both cats in the end, we all managed to sleep until 5.30. At least the rain has stopped, it’s all very calm here and there is a pair of owls hooting at each other…one of my favourite sounds.

It’s going to be a long day, working till 3 then I’ll go round to see my parents before going out for an early dinner with my girlfriends. We are going to a nice Gastropub just outside Norwich, we’re all 50/51 and can’t hack late nights any more . It will be lovely to catch up.

@lullabydream hope the power cut didn’t last long and you have managed to charge everything. Fingers crossed we don’t get the ones regularly they are talking about. I remember the power cuts in the 70s, I was in the bath when it happened once and it all went pitch black! We have a couple of LED lights we are keeping charged up, plus a power bank so we at least have one phone.

Oh no @huckybuck that sounds sore - hopefully he can fix it so you aren’t on soup all weekend! You can always have a snooze in the afternoon if the early start catches up with you.

@BarneyBobCat you are doing brilliantly with the pushups!! 

Hope you all had a restful night and are ready for another day… and its Friday  Have a good one xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Good morning, not too bad of a sleep all things considered. My Covid jab arm is definitely better than it has been previously, I could actually lie on it if I was careful how I positioned it.

It looks to be a nice day, besides a bit breezy. Not raining currently, which is good. I shall go for a little run in a bit and then (LFT result allowing) I’m having a trip out to see the Baby Lambchops! _squeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee_ I am very excited to meet them - and Lynn obviously  Except for that, nothing planned for the day. I mean, who needs more than that?

Hope your power wasn’t out too long @lullabydream, have fun later @Ali71 power through! Good luck at the dentist @huckybuck hope they can sort it out easily.

Happy Fri-YAY everyone.


----------



## urbantigers

Morning! TGIF.

Oh those kittens - how could anyone resist? It makes me kitten broody.

Hope you get power back on soon @lullabydream 

Hope your dental appointment sorts out your teeth @huckybuck That doesn’t sound very comfortable! Hope you managed some sleep.

I managed to to chip a tooth on a pomegranate seed last night  

How is your throat today @Mrs Funkin ?

I have some shoulder exercises given to me by physio and I do do them but unfortunately only surgery will help my shoulder and I’m putting that off. It is a bit better today.

Some idiot was setting off fireworks last night at 11.30am keeping me awake. My nose was also very blocked last night so not a great night’s sleep. 

I bought a new phone last night on a bit of a whim. Well, it wasn’t actually a whim as I’ve been thinking about it for a while. It’s been 4 years since I last had a new phone. It’s one thing I like to be fairly up to date with as I don’t have a landline, but it’s been longer than usual since I upgraded it as I’ve had other things to pay for. I am nervous now as my past couple of phones have just been new handsets but this time I’m changing provider so will need to get a PAC code to keep my number. Then I’ll have to remember how to transfer everything, get used to a very different looking phone and finally sort out work stuff - I log on remotely via an app on my phone and I think i need to get IT to send me a new code to set it all up again on the new phone as that’s one thing that can’t be transferred. The codes are only valid for 24 hours so it could all go pear shaped very easily. However the really important thing is new phone means new phone case! I am trying to decide whether to go for plain and classy (I currently have a nice Otterobox one in plain blue) or for one with cats on it. It needs to be double layered to protect against dropping it as I drop my phone a lot


----------



## Mrs Funkin

@urbantigers still razor blades, reminds me of when I had a quinsy many years ago. Urgh. I shall have a scalding hot cuppa shortly to soothe it.

As for the kittens. I know. They are too gorgeous aren’t they? What with them and the BLCs I am really testing my kitten resolve!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh and pesky pomegranate seed! How annoying is that? Hope it’s not sore and “only” annoying.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Good Morning  
Sunny but chilly morning here - and no rain forecast until tomorrow.




Cully said:


> @Bertie'sMum ,
> Not much longer for you now. Bet you can't wait to be on the road again.
> Have a good shift at the shop today.


I can still drive my car but just not on long journeys where there might be the chance of it overheating ! At this rate though it could be Christmas before it's finally sorted.



huckybuck said:


> So today is physio day. I’ve got a long session as she’s been off for two weeks. I definitely need it. Got to keep the other shoulder from freezing!!


How did your physio go ? Hope it wasn't too painful.?



Ali71 said:


> We have a couple of LED lights we are keeping charged up, plus a power bank so we at least have one phone.


That's a good idea Ali - I need to get a power pack for my mobile. I've already made a list of batteries to buy for my 2 radios (power cuts will equal no TV) and am trying to remember to keep my tablet charged.



Mrs Funkin said:


> I’m having a trip out to see the Baby Lambchops! _squeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee_ I am very excited to meet them - and Lynn obviously


Oh you lucky, lucky girl - I'm so jealous. Give them all a kiss and cuddle from me please 

Nothing exciting for me today - housework and a quick "top up" shopping visit to Sainsburys. Looking forward to Sunday though as it's my Great-niece's birthday next week and we're all gathering for birthday cake on Sunday

Happy Friday everyone


----------



## Charity

Good morning. It's a lovely sunny day for a change though colder.

Orlando arrived yesterday at the crematorium but he will be back next week while his Mum is away so I am going to go and collect him from her vets so he's home when she gets back. Shame this mess has made everything worse for her.

We are off out for breakfast this morning, a treat for me. We're going to a large garden centre out of town which has a very nice restaurant. Hopefully, they will have lots of Christmas goodies to look at, they also have lovely gardens so we will probably have a walk as well.

@Mrs Funkin, you lucky lady. You're putting yourself in the danger zone as there is still one little one without a home I believe. You will need all the resolve you can muster. 
@huckybuck, good luck today at the dentist and with Holly
@lullabydream, hope you're lit up again now
@Ali71, have a good time with your girlfriends, nothing nicer
@urbantigers, good luck with the new phone, hope its easy..ish to understand

Enjoy your day everyone, especially if you've got sunshine xx


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Happy Friday!

I've taken the day off - been doing too many hours at work and yesterday did not feel well in myself for some reason. Think I might be a bit worn out. So a day of R&R ahead, going to go out and enjoy some sunshine. Its a lovely day for a bike ride but think I will give it a miss. 

Done my first set of 40 push ups this morning - 60 to go. Will hit 400 today, 2600 to go! All the donations so far have been amazing and are really spurring me on 

Have a great day all!


----------



## BarneyBobCat

All this talk of kittens has made me look up photos of Barney when we got him:


----------



## Cully

Morning all. What a gloomy looking scene outside and not much promise of any improvements. Worse thing is now it's been raining so much, and colder, I'm getting condensation in the windows, so have to keep wiping it off. As Moo objects to me meddling with her cat TV I have do it when she's not watching or she tries to attack my hands🙄.

@huckybuck ,glad you had a good chat with Kate. I'm sure it helped for her to talk things thru with you. 
Good luck at the dentist. I don't suppose you got much sleep last night.
Poor Holly. When does she have to see her favourite uncle again?

@Mrs Funkin , glad to hear your feeling a bit better now. Suck boiled sweeties to ease those razor blades.
Gosh, I would just lie on the floor and let those furry babies clamber all over me. Heaven.
Have a lovely time with Lynn and the lamb chops. Lucky you. She still has one spare you know!!!☺

@lullabydream , Oh drat, that was a nuisance I bet. I hope you didn't have to wait too long to be switched on again.
I trust there wasn't too much carnage. Both scary _and_ annoying when you can hear it happening but don't know what's what!!

@Ali71 , ooh your day will pass quickly enough knowing you've got such a lovely evening planned. Enjoy😊 x

@urbantigers , flippin fireworks. Nasty smelly dangerous things. Don't get me started!!!
Hope you happy with your new phone. They're such an important part of our lives now, I suppose it makes sense to choose carefully.
You can get such lovely wrap around cases now. I recently got one as I was worried about scratching mine as it gets shoved in my bag with keys etc.

@Charity ,oh your poor friend. This is turning into quite a saga isn't it. At least Orlando will be waiting when she gets back home. You're a real gem.
Have a nice breakfast. Is this the one you won off OH??😂
Have a good rummage in the Christmas stuff and grab a few bargains while you can. And treat yourself, not everybody else.

@BarneyBobCat ,oh good. I'm pleased you've taken the day off. It'll give you time to recharge those batteries.
Well done with those push ups, you're doing so well, especially as you haven't been feeling 100% lately.
Aw, that pic of baby Barney is heart melting. Just think what you're doing to @Mrs Funkin 🤭!
Have a relaxing weekend.


 Aw bless, I've just seen Sooty peering in thru the window, looking for brekkie and a bit of a warm no doubt.
Right, I'll go sort him, then do my recycling. And those wet windows again.
Have a lovely day and plan something special for the weekend. Keeping warm and dry if possible







xx.


----------



## lymorelynn

Good morning ☀
More horrendous rain last night but it's bright and sunny this morning
Hope you get your teeth fixed this morning @huckybuck and your mouth isn't too sore. Why is it that your tongue always finds little sharp bits to poke at 🤔 
Have a lovely breakfast @Charity . Are you going to Haskin's? It would be lovely to meet up there again for a pre-Christmas cuppa and mince pie like we did a few years ago.
It seems I am having a visitor this morning ☺ Really looking forward to seeing you @Mrs Funkin . I hope the drive over goes smoothly and you find me easily. Satnavs have a habit of taking people down a couple of narrow lanes to get to me sometimes.
Have a lovely evening @Ali71 
Have fun with your new phone @urbantigers and I hope you manage to transfer everything across easily.
Don't overdo it @BarneyBobCat . It's nice that you can take time out from work for a bit.
Right, must get on and make the house look presentable 😁 Cat toys everywhere 🙄
Have a good day everyone 😊


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Cully said:


> , I'm getting condensation in the windows, so have to keep wiping it off.



I've got one of those Karcher window vacuums - they're brilliant for getting rid of the condensation quickly and easily
Although these days, since I had new windows fitted after moving in here 10 years ago, I now only get condensation on the OUTSIDE of my windows (but it was a life saver where I lived previously).

It's also perfect for drying off the tiles in the shower !!


----------



## huckybuck

Sunshine Friday!
Back from the dentist and have an hour before the next appointment with Holly. All foxed

I slept ok last night (except for having to get up too early) I put my retainer in which covered up the sharp bit so that was fine. I am so glad it’s sorted though as my tongue kept trying to find it and I’ve got a bit of an ulcer there now lol!

I’m going to have to talk to Uncle Ralph about Huck at Hols appointment as he’s suddenly started drinking lots of water. I don’t think it’s diabetes but slightly worried it could be his steroid inhaler and the start of Cushings (I hope I am just paranoid). 

@Mrs Funkin have a fab time today - Lynn is lovely and good fun even though she’s a mod 😂 see if you can sneak a little chop in your bag on the way out!!!

Hope everyone has a good day today and will catch up later!


----------



## GingerNinja

Good morning my feline loving friends 

Glad you got your teeth/wire issue sorted @huckybuck , it would not have been good to have to wait until after the weekend! Good luck with Holly later x

@urbantigers I am glad that you feel a little better today. I can upgrade my phone too now but not sure I can be bothered.... I need to decide and if not go on a sim only deal as obviously they are still happy taking out the usual payment if I do nothing 

What a lovely day you will have @Mrs Funkin (I'm also jealous) you will be smitten, hopefully @lymorelynn will have made a cake too 🍰 

@Charity have a great time at the garden centre and take pics of anything nice (or weird!) from the xmas section. @Ali71 have a great night/meal with your friends x

@Cully, don't be slacking with clearing that glass for Misty Moo! I've been out to top up the bird feeders in my front garden so Luna has her "TV" all set up 😺 

@BarneyBobCat you are smashing the pushups! I hope that you have a nice day to recharge your batteries.

Have a relaxing day @Bertie'sMum - I meant to ask you if you got your great niece the wearable blanket thingy and if so which one did you get? I was thinking of getting one for my son's GF and have looked at a few but she is so tiny, I'm worried she will just disappear inside it (mmmm come to think of it, might be a great idea )

Just work for me today with a tesco delivery this evening, no subs so I will be cooking a chicken tonight as Ginkgo has run out.

Have a good day xx


----------



## Cully

Bertie'sMum said:


> I've got one of those Karcher window vacuums - they're brilliant for getting rid of the condensation quickly and easily
> Although these days, since I had new windows fitted after moving in here 10 years ago, I now only get condensation on the OUTSIDE of my windows (but it was a life saver where I lived previously).
> 
> It's also perfect for drying off the tiles in the shower !!


At least it's only the living room window(s) I have to wipe thank goodness.


----------



## Cully

GingerNinja said:


> @Cully, don't be slacking with clearing that glass for Misty Moo! I've been out to top up the bird feeders in my front garden so Luna has her "TV" all set up 😺


As she can go outside when the mood takes her she can clean her own bloomin' super size TV screen if she stays in!


----------



## Bertie'sMum

GingerNinja said:


> Have a relaxing day @Bertie'sMum - I meant to ask you if you got your great niece the wearable blanket thingy and if so which one did you get? I was thinking of getting one for my son's GF and have looked at a few but she is so tiny, I'm worried she will just disappear inside it (mmmm come to think of it, might be a great idea )


My great niece is quite tall and a size 6/8 - I didn't go for one online as I wanted her to be able to exchange/refund if she didn't like it. Most of the ones I saw in the shops were quite short, more mid thigh length and I wanted to get her a full length one. I finally found this one in Peacocks ! And they had 20% off so was able to get matching fluffy slipper socks as well  

Womens Grey Oversized Hoody | Peacocks (they also do it in charcoal)


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Just popped into a cafe bar for a drink. I'm not a candle person but this one smells divine:


----------



## lullabydream

Afternoon!

Thank everyone for asking about the power cut. It was definitely a weird one, effected a lot of houses but only certain ones on our street,and others!

Pixie kept us entertained running around. At about 9:30 power came on followed by a knock on the door from the electricity, national grid people explaining that it wasn't quite fixed. Mentioned the power cut was sporadic due to coiling system or something. OH shut the door, walked into the living room and lights went off again so he went to the door to let the bloke know it had gone off again.

About 15 minutes another knock asking to keep our hallway light on, so they know whilst trying to fix the problem if it's fixed. 5 minutes later lights came back on. Although I had already taken myself to bed as I had literally nothing to amuse me with a dead phone and a dying one!



Ali71 said:


> I was in the bath when it happened once and it all went pitch black!


Funny you should say that I was in the shower at the time, now I would have thought my OH would dash to rescue me promptly as he was only in our bedroom but it seemed like an eternity for him to come in the bedroom with his phone torch so I could safely get out the bath and reach for a towel as it was absolutely pitch black!


----------



## Charity

Well, I've had my lovely breakfast after a ride out in the country on a gloriously sunny day, if cold. @Cully, I'd forgotten about the one OH owes me, keep that for another time. @lymorelynn, no it wasn't Haskins, we went to East Holme at Wareham, one of my favourites. I could have stayed there for hours, so many lovely things in the gift shop and I managed to let a few fall off the shelves into my shopping bag. We didn't attempt the walk round the garden as it was pretty wet.

Here's something to make your mouth water

My breakfast









and something for the weekend









and to get you in a Christmassy mood, here's the shop, I just adore gonks, I have a collection of two so far

























@Mrs Funkin, we shall expect photos later.
@BarneyBobCat, I expect you're feeling tired because you're a bit run down after your cold.
@huckybuck, excessive drinking is a known side effect of steroid treatment so I'm sure that's what it is
@lymorelynn, lovely idea about the Christmas catch up, I will PM you.

Off now to walk Purdey. There are two local schools we pass and she always likes to see what the children are doing at playtime


----------



## Ali71

Beautiful Purdey  
That looks like a lovely place to visit @Charity, you could mooch there for ages! Breakfast looks good too.


----------



## GingerNinja

That looks like a lovely shop @Charity 

Bless Purdey! I'm glad it wasn't so wet for your walk.


----------



## lymorelynn

That looks lovely @Charity . There's a big garden centre at Wilton which is wonderful at this time of the year.
Your breakfast looked good too.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh my! The Lambchops (Baby and Fully Grown) are all delicious. They are so teeny compared to Oscar though, it's so strange. They have the coolest little tails - and kitten claws are like tiny razor blades!

I managed to resist the temptation of stashing Miss Purple in my kangaroo pouch on my hoodie 





















Thank you so much @lymorelynn for letting me come to visit and for the cake too. They are so gorgeous. I've never seen so many cats in one basket


----------



## lymorelynn

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh my! The Lambchops (Baby and Fully Grown) are all delicious. They are so teeny compared to Oscar though, it's so strange. They have the coolest little tails - and kitten claws are like tiny razor blades!
> 
> I managed to resist the temptation of stashing Miss Purple in my kangaroo pouch on my hoodie
> 
> View attachment 579480
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 579482
> 
> 
> Thank you so much @lymorelynn for letting me come to visit and for the cake too. They are so gorgeous. I've never seen so many cats in one basket
> View attachment 579479


 It was so lovely to see you and the girls say thank you very much for their Dreamies - not that they're getting any before bedtime 😸


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Mrs Funkin said:


> I managed to resist the temptation of stashing Miss Purple in my kangaroo pouch on my hoodie


All I can say is that you're stronger willed than I am


----------



## Mrs Funkin

lymorelynn said:


> It was so lovely to see you and the girls say thank you very much for their Dreamies - not that they're getting any before bedtime 😸


I'm sure it must be bedtime soon  They are very welcome xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Bertie'sMum said:


> All I can say is that you're stronger willed than I am


I think that they are _very_ difficult to resist  If anyone is thinking of a teeny Meezer to share their life with, you should do it. Honestly, they are so beautiful.


----------



## huckybuck

Oh I am so envious of kitten cuddles and cake too - you were spoiled Mrs F!!!!!


----------



## huckybuck

Hols was a good girl again today. We’ve re done a few of her bloods so waiting to see what the results are. Uncle Ralph wasn’t unduly worried about her lump (it’s gone down a bit again since I last looked). Hopefully he’ll have the results tomorrow.

Huck is booked in on Monday for bloods. Arghh it means drugging him up again. 

Uncle Ralph said Cushings is very rare and unlikely from inhaled steroids. 

Aside from his thirst (which is very noticeable) I think his weight is still the same and he doesn’t seem to be going to the loo any more often.

His coat isn’t great but he is an old boy for a MC and he does seem to be demanding food quite a bit although I don’t necessarily think he’s eating much more.

I am determined to stay positive and assume it’s the inhaler making him thirsty but we’ll run the usual tests just to make sure.


----------



## GingerNinja

Good girl Holly 😘

I know you must be worried about Huck but from what I've read about steroid use (I did some research when Luna was in then long term), I agree that Cushing's is unlikely in Huck's case. I will hope that it's nothing serious xxx

It's really chilly tonight isn't it?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Do they do a Dex Stress Test in cats, like in humans for Cushing’s @huckybuck ? I shall keep everything crossed xxx


----------



## huckybuck

I don’t know Mrs F. His ears aren’t curly which is good I think.

I’ve just managed to catch a urine sample so it’s in the fridge and I did do a dog/cat dipstick test for protein which was neg. I did a human dipstick test too and all looked ok on that. His urine might be a little dilute but that would tie in with his drinking. 

No protein on that one and no glucose as far as I could make out.

@GingerNinja it’s freezing tonight (been sat on my heated throw all evening in my new fleece PJs lol).


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Good morning, I was expecting it to be raining but it’s not as yet. It will probably start as we are on our way to parkrun.

Excellent work catching the wee sample @huckybuck…did you employ the @ewelsh ladle trick, or the Mrs F small Pyrex dish trick, or something else entirely? Still keeping fingers and toes crossed here.

Nothing planned today though I might change the bedding to flannelette, it was chilly last night. We watched the first two episodes of Stranger Things season four - how do children watch it? If I had young ones, there’d be no way they’d be watching it! I had to cover my eyes.

Still have razor blades in my throat, it is red raw, so I’ll carry on with the pain killers and see how it is after the weekend. I’m not sure if our OOH service for a GP at our local minor injuries unit via 111 ever came back after Covid, might have to ring them later to see. I don’t think I’ve got any antibiotics in the cupboard. If I’m still like this Monday morning I think it will be a GP call, if I can get in that is! I don’t feel ill at all, it’s just my throat is so painful.

I meant to say I’m envious of your garden centre trip @Charity - that looks fun. We have a big Haskins on the way to Worthing which is mighty expensive though but also Russell’s the other side of Chichester. They have Christmas rooms, I’ve not been yet but probably will next weekend. I don’t need anything but, you know. Be careful, my Christmas mice collection started with two…

So I guess I shall see where the day takes me? To be honest, it will probably take me to the sofa and the new Richard Osman book I collected from the library on Thursday 

Have a happy Saturday everyone.


----------



## GingerNinja

@Mrs Funkin as someone who suffered from lots of tonsillitis growing up, I can highly recommend gargling with soluble aspirin if you can stand it xx


----------



## Charity

Good morning on a very wet day. I'm on dog walking duty in a minute as OH is out all day today (outdoors). 😒 

Orlando's Mum is coming to visit this morning. After that its another short dog walk when it will still be raining and then I'll get on and do some Christmas organising...time is flying. 

I read there may be a big shortage of turkeys for Christmas due to the bird flu outbreak so decided to get in something else as well just in case. 

I got a great deal yesterday online. I always make a calendar via Snapfish and I did two yesterday plus a gift for Orlando's Mum with a photo of him on it which was quite expensive but I got a 50% discount which made it a very reasonable price. So, if you want that sort of gift for Christmas or yourself, it's worth a look. 

Well, I had better tog up and brave the nasty weather. 😏

@Mrs Funkin, sounds like you've got what my stepson had, just the very sore throat. Hope you get to see someone soon.
@huckybuck, our last dog had Cushings and I would think the symptoms are much the same for cats as dogs so I'd be surprised if Huck had that.

Have a good day one and all xx


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Good Morning  

I think last night was the coldest night so far this Autumn - certainly very chilly this morning and we've rain ahead later. Good - that might put the dampers on the fireworks tonight 

Like you @Mrs Funkin I'm not sure what I'm going to be doing. it'll depend on the weather. Sorry your throat is still so sore - does sound like you might need some antibiotics.

Couldn't get quite a few items when I went food shopping yesterday so might pop over to my Sainsburys superstore for the missing bits. Other than that I might get on with the wardrobe decluttering that I've been promising myself ! (Just a thought but - considering that the wardrobe doors are always kept shut where does all the dust that gathers in the bottom come from ??)

@Charity just love that photo of Purdey watching the children - she seems to be saying "can I come and play too please"

@huckybuck hope Uncle Ralph can get to the bottom of Hol's and Huck's problems 🤞 Nothing worse than having "off colour" fur babies and not knowing what's wrong.

I feel second cuppa calling plus that photo of Charity's "full English" is making me hungry 

You'all have a good day now


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Good thought @GingerNinja though I think I’ve only got non soluable aspirin - I shall check, thanks for the reminder. I’m another childhood tonsillitis sufferer, only stopped once they eventually took them out when I was 19 after the dreaded quinsy.

I might have to have a fried egg on toast after seeing @Charity ‘s breakfast photo, that’s all I have to make a cooked breakfast! Not even a bacon rasher in the fridge  I do have gammon for tea tonight though.


----------



## GingerNinja

Good morning.

It was freezing last night but I think it got a little warmer in the early hours.

I must go and get showered as my mum is coming today but only from my aunt's house so I bet she turns up early! I've got to change the sheets on the spare bed and wash the kitchen floor quickly.

Not sure what we will do but I expect we'll pop out somewhere, even if just to a garden centre for a mooch 😀

@Mrs Funkin I think my tonsillitis stopped in my late teens but then when my son had chickenpox (don't know if that's was relevant) it came back and I just couldn't shift it for months... every time the ABs finished it was back within a couple of days. Urgh!

Someone has just started up with a chainsaw so I'll make sure my bedroom curtains are shut after my shower in case they're cutting down trees behind my garden 🤣

Have a good day everyone xx


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Ali71 said:


> plus a power bank so we at least have one phone.


Thinking about what to do in case of power cuts and remembering the above quote from @Ali17 it dawned on me that we could recharge our mobiles/tablets via the USB port in our cars - plus if really necessary we could sit in the car with the heater on to get warm and listen to the radio at the same time


----------



## Ali71

Morning everyone

It was definitely much colder yesterday and last night. We seem to have escaped an actual frost though, luckily. Lovely meal out with the girls last night, @GingerNinja its called The Kings Head at Bawburgh, just off the A47 so another one to tuck away for future visits!

We all had some sort of fish dish, I had roasted hake with parmentier potatoes and crisped greens (I think spinach/kale) and broccoli. It was absolutely delicious but really filling! I got home for about 9 after a bit of a detour as they had closed part of my route for roadworks. Bath and bed to watch TV as it was getting nippy in the house at that point.

Poached egg on home made toast which is my usual, only at home I can get the eggs just right. Not much on today other than a possible visit into Norwich to the home improvement showroom, as we need to choose handles and doors for our new wardrobes. We had them visit this week to measure up. We'll see how the day pans out. I've got some baking bits coming with my food order this evening so maybe that will be tomorrow's job.

Sorry to hear you are still struggling with your throat @Mrs Funkin that doesn't sound like a regular cold if it goes on longer than a day or two, so I think you are right to get it checked out and have some antibiotics if it isn't clear soon.

@Charity hope the weather isn't too bad and you enjoy your walk with Purdey. She really is a beauty. Hope Orlando's mum is ok x

@huckybuck fingers crossed for Holly's results, and hopefully it's just the inhaler making Huck thirsty. You did well with the urine sample!

@Bertie'sMum enjoy your visit to Narnia 

@GingerNinja have a lovely day with your Mum. My sister in law is a massive Christmas fan and always goes to Notcutts garden centre (its towards the city centre if you've not yet been). I do think most of the garden centres are good for Christmassy bits and I think Highway nurseries and Sprowston garden centres maybe worth a look. Yep, no peeping for chainsaw man!!  

Have a good day, get those batteries recharged in every sense xx Hugs all round x


----------



## BarneyBobCat

I had a really fun day out yesterday, definitely feel like it recharged my batteries a bit and helped me forget about work stresses. We tried a newish Tapas place which was nice but not amazing. Went to a really nice terrace bar that views over Newcastle city centre. Walked round an old indoor market that has lots of pop up restaurants and tried a Korean corndog - it wasn't the best tbh so we binned it! And then there was a winter tipi at the station so finished with a drink there in front of a roaring fire. 

Sun was out but it was baltic! Its really feeling like winter now. 

Very wet today - Ive done my 100 push ups so thats 500 now, 2500 to go. Today it felt tiring physically but my arms aren't wobbly today so maybe I'm getting used to them. 

We have tickets to a fireworks display today in our town centre but its in a park and its peeing it down so I don't think we will bother - its going to be very muddy IF it goes ahead. 

Talking of Christmas - we don't do Turkey as my wife isn't keen. We usually get a rib of beef to make it special. And then I use the leftovers to make a pie for Boxing Day that we take to my MIL and fill with amazing gravy from roasting and then boiling the bones. Its delish!


----------



## huckybuck

Morning all! 
Mr HB is golfing hurrah! 
I’ve already been down to the vets with the sample (two early mornings in a row what is the matter with me 😂). They are doing in house tests and hopefully sending off too if the lab will pick up today. I will take another sample Monday just in case though.

It was sooooo cold last night even my feet were cold in bed! 

My neighbour is borrowing my Ninja today (for the slow cooker bit as she’s got guests later) so I need to figure out what I am going to do without it! 

Other than that it’s a quiet day for me. We have the Chalfont St Giles fireworks tonight which will be noisy so will firework proof the house (curtains closed, lights on, TVs on) for the cats. At least I know exactly what time it is and how long it goes in for then hopefully that will be all. Bring on the rain!!!!!

Have a soothing Saturday everyone!


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Lily has just asked for (and got !) her 2nd breakfast - she's been having and enjoying Gourmet Mon Petite Intense (50gr per pouch) for a few weeks now, seems I've finally found something that she actually likes as when she's had as much as she wants she tries to cover up the remainder - she doesn't do this with any other food so either she's saving it for later or it's to stop any marauders finishing it off


----------



## urbantigers

Morning (just)!

Kito was a good boy again and didn’t wake me until 5.55 this morning. 10 minutes of play and then I fed them. Washed their bowls, a few fusses and then back to bed. Kito whined for a bit but soon settled. Mosi was up and down the bed for ages but eventually he settled and we went to sleep. I was woken by the postman about half an hour ago. As he had a parcel for me, I’ll let him off (plus I really did need to get up by then).

Well done on not falling victim to kitten acquisition syndrome @Mrs Funkin . I am envious of your trip to see the lambchops (and Lynn!). I would sooooo love a baby lambchop.

Your breakfast looked way nicer than mine last week @Charity The garden centre I went to used to be famed in the region for their restaurant but has really gone downhill over the past few years.

My phone arrived yesterday but I’m not going to set it up until next weekend. I’ve got a case on order for it (I settled for plain and practical over something that might have been nice but no idea about the quality of the case or what the print might look like on the case. I settled for my trusty Otterbox cases - I’ve had several and know I like them). I have to go into work to get a new laptop on Wednesday as the one they gave me a couple of months ago is a dud 😕 so I will ask them about how I get a new code to transfer my work VPN onto my new phone. It’s an app on my phone but it’s not transferable so I will have to get a code to set it up on the new phone. The code will only last for 24 hours so it’s going to be a bit of a pain as I don’t have the time or patience to do any of this during the working week, so want to do it at a weekend. I will have to do it friday evening I think so that they can send me the code on friday. I also need a pac code to keep my number on my new sim so a lot to co-ordinate. Hopefully it will all go more smoothly than I fear. This is the kind of thing that puts me off getting a a new phone.

A pigeon flew into my window yesterday. I heard a loud bang and thought someone on the tennis courts had kicked a ball into my window (I was in the bedroom working) so went to look and nothing. Then I noticed the pigeon on the ground convulsing. After a few seconds it stopped, obviously dead. It was quite upsetting seeing that, even though it was “only” a pigeon. Given how far from the window it landed, it must have hit it at considerable speed. it’s still on the ground as I’ve not had the chance to ask anyone to move it.

it’s dark and looking like rain so I’d better get a move on as I need to go to the post office and a few other places. Apart from that, I think it’s a day for lying on the sofa and watching a Christmas film!


----------



## huckybuck

@Mrs Funkin I have found the perfect urine catcher - a vintage small sugar bowl! It worked beautifully! 

Cup of tea? Sugar anyone?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I'm not liking the poor pigeon meeting a sticky end @urbantigers - but I am liking that you'll be watching a Christmas film later (I've watched several already this year, haha!).


----------



## urbantigers

I’ve had success with a plant pot saucer as a urine catching receptacle. I’m still in 2 minds about whether to just let the vet take some urine from Mosi directly whilst he’s under anaesthetic having his dental or whether to try and catch some. It doesn’t need to be sterile for what is being tested, but Mosi is fluffy which does make it a bit harder to catch some. Am I being squeamish about a needle directly into the bladder? Does that not leave a hole? Will he leak urine? Will it be uncomfortable afterwards?


----------



## huckybuck

I think if you can do it yourself and avoid a needle it’s got to be better @urbantigers - we get sore after a vaccination or if you prick your finger so it must still feel uncomfortable afterwards.


----------



## ewelsh

Hello everyone

Sorry I have been away for so long, I have spent all morning catching up on pages and pages of threads, goodness me you have all been busy. I can’t possibly reply to each post but sending my love where needed, hugs for colds and flu, in ore of all the cooking, loving the sound of time spent away and breakfasts out. Xx

My little spell at our friends was cut short as my Mum had a fall, so a mad dash to Wales, ( 6-8 hrs for the ambulance to go and pick her up 🤬) my trip took a 6 hr drive, husband dropped me off half way and my uncle took me the second part of the way, awful weather and traffic.

It was a nightmare from start to finish to be frank. Wales had the storms, the hotel I was staying in flooded so the kitchen was closed, the Fair was in town so all the restaurants and take-a-ways were shut so I spent a week eating cold garage crap and biscuits @BarneyBobCat I even ate a cold bacon white roll 😬 Thats how hungry I was. ( my mum has Wiltshire foods so no food in for me to cook which wasn’t her fault ) I couldn’t get a taxi as it would mean driving an hour around just to get me so I walked back roads and short cuts and got soaked every time, I forgot my wellies. My mum wasn’t good with a urine and chest infection on top of her arthritis with poor mobility, it broke my heart to see her in such a state, plus she seems to have lost her hearing so I spent 15hrs days shouting or being deafened by tv. 
She is a very proud woman and refused to allowed “outside help” because she wouldnt want the neighbours to see 🙄plus she doesn’t like to bother the G.P. ( its her generation isnt it ) So I have been paying for private carers 7 days a week for 2 years ( you have no idea how expensive they are ) they are a God send on a daily basis but she needs much more care now and NO she will not move up to me. To put it bluntly I kicked a few bottoms so got the doctors, Social services, Age Uk Assist and every damn charity or society I could find, within 2 days we all had a meeting to put some things in place, I had to fight them every step of the way to get the help she needed. I have managed short term to get the district nurse out every afternoon, so thats a load off my mind, plus I got a week’s antibiotics into her which has shifted the infections, but all this red tape plus assessment for this and that malarkey is ridiculous, 7 week wait for a full assessment …and get this she is on the list for the incontinence nurse but is number 48 so will be a few months till she Is seen. The care for the elderly in the UK now is just disgusting, I am that mad I feel like campaigning over it, meanwhile we are managing but things should get better for her soon, I will have to keep popping down to ensure we are all singing off the same song sheet and requirements are being met.

So I made it home where I am now sporting a sore throat and terrible cold. I feel I have aged 20yrs in one week. Anyway I got home to one harassed husband who just about managed to keep things going here. The pets really took the mick 😂 especially Libby and Lottie, he said and I quote “ I am sure those cats deliberately tease me over food, what is their problem, at one point I had 5 different sachets and 4 tins open offering each one like a wine waiter, so told them to just get on with it” 😂 so now I have very little cat food left in the cupboards, so must go shopping Monday!
The house also had a leak, he broke my stick hoover, smashed 3 mugs and fired my Tree surgeon who I had been waiting for 4 months!!!!!


I think I need a little holiday with @lymorelynn to eat cake and cuddle kittens. 😄



Love to everyone xx


----------



## huckybuck

Oh my goodness @ewelsh what a torrid time. 

I am glad Mum is getting there now and you felt able to leave her with everything as much as possible in place. Everything crossed they get through their lists quickly and get to her case.

I can’t believe you had a bacon roll 😂

I’m not surprised you have come down with a sore throat and cold - I think your body is telling you enough is enough and you need to recharge for a bit.

It will have done Mr E good to have to do what you do on a daily basis. It always makes me laugh when I’ve been away as Mr HB is much more appreciative of what I actually do day to day (for a short while at least). Though I’d be a tad annoyed at the vacuum and the mugs (I’d make him replace those sharpish with the latest upgraded version obviously) and find a new tree surgeon!

All that said - it’s nice to see you back! We missed you.


----------



## huckybuck

I am so grateful for our veterinary practice.

I dropped the sample off this morning and saw the nurse who was going to test it (explained to her briefly my concerns and just said do everything you can).

She phoned later to say she had found his specific gravity to be low (what I suspected) so called Uncle Ralph (on his day off). They have arranged for a courier to pick up the sample and test it over the weekends so hopefully the results will be back on Monday before my appointment. 

They will all be getting a little Christmas thank you this year!


----------



## BarneyBobCat

That's a lot to cope with @ewelsh . Take it easy and get some well earned rest. Might as well put your feet up and order a kebab now you have turned to the dark side


----------



## ewelsh

@BarneyBobCat when I was forcing the bacon roll down I thought “ I will never live this down on the cat chat now” especially BBC
Bang goes my nearly 50 yrs of being a vegetarian 🙄 


Thank you @huckybuck I have missed you all too. Goodness me you all talk a lot 😂 
Hope Hol‘s bloods come back ok and that pesky lump can be removed. Also hope Huck’s blood show nothing other that good old age. He could be drinking more now you have the heating on, I noticed my girls drink more. X


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Needs must @ewelsh. I respect vegetarians, couldn't do it myself but good for you. I like vegetarian food and try to have none meat days during the week. Today is not one of them! Bbq Korean chicken for tea - yes I am bbqing in this weather!!!!


----------



## Ali71

Oh @ewelsh what a week for you, your poor Mum 
I think HB is right, your body has given you a big hint that you need to rest up. I expect walking in the rain, getting wet and shouting over the TV will not have done you any good xx
Feel better soon, glad you're back safe!


----------



## Bertie'sMum

urbantigers said:


> Am I being squeamish about a needle directly into the bladder? Does that not leave a hole? Will he leak urine? Will it be uncomfortable afterwards?


Despite trying various methods from catching urine a bowl to using those crystals from the vet I've never been successful in collecting a urine sample from any of my cats ! Therefore have always let the vet collect it via the needle method. The needle is so fine that none of the cats have ever seemed to notice, never flinched and never "leaked" afterwards. Far less stress for both the cat (as I'm not chasing them with bowl in hand) and less stress for me too ! Plus the urine collected is totally sterile so always "true" results.


----------



## ewelsh

Actually @Ali71 or anyone who has moved away from their home town will understand this, when you go back home and bump into old school friends you often think “ goodness me they have aged or they look a bit tired” only this time it was my turn on top of everything else. One of the evenings I was walking back to the hotel grateful it was so dark praying I wouldn't see anyone as I was absolutely soaked to the skin, I only bumped into 3 of old my old school friends from the hockey team, one of them was Roberta Orchard- Lyle who I could never stand 🙄 there I am stood dripping wet with mascara running down my face my hair stuck at the oddest angles, I just wanted the ground to open up, isn't that just typical 😂


----------



## lymorelynn

Oh @ewelsh sending you so much love and hugs. What had dreadful time you have had in Wales with your poor mum Getting social care is so difficult these days. I remember all the waiting and assessments for my mum before dad could finally no longer manage even with carers coming in.
If I thought that Mr.E would cope without you again I'd have you down here like a shot for kitten cuddles and cake- I'm even quite good at doing vegan food these days thanks to my son  Hope you're getting new mugs and a new hoover - and a tree surgeon. Take care of yourself xx
@huckybuck I hope all is okay with Huck xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Flipping heck @ewelsh what a time you've had. Social care is an utter nightmare. I remember someone telling me at work that if an elderly relative was in hospital and would need care at home (this is the case in England, at least) that if it's not arranged before they leave hospital then you cannot get the six weeks that they are entitled to. I had such a time getting it sorted for Auntie when she went a cropper in January. Your poor mum, I do wish the older folk weren't so proud and would accept help. I appreciate that they feel like it's being "weak" (maybe??) but flipping heck, just let someone help! We were talking to my 93 year old Nan the other day about having either a mobility scooter or a walking stick, she refuses both. She's only recently accepted handrails on her very steep stairs. 

I'm sort of lucky in that I moved away but then my family moved to a town that wasn't my hometown, so I never see anyone I went to school with! Roberta wotshername PAH! Not worth your energy.

I'm sorry you had to eat a bacon sandwich though  That makes me sad for you after so many years of being a veggie. Thank goodness you are home - breakages aside - and can get things sorted there. The girls have been playing your husband haven't they? The old "refuse to eat everything and have a smorgasbord of options" trick in full effect! 

I hope you can recoup a bit of energy for yourself. Sounds like you're utterly worn out. Feel better soon, lovely woman, you need a rest for a couple of days. And I mean real rest, not Emma rest! xxx


----------



## lullabydream

Evening all!

I currently have a fire engine outside my house, and 2 others behind it.
Someone in the house across the road thought it was a good idea to set their bed on fire. 

My friend who lives next door to the house next door text me to tell me. As they just arrived home from.a fireworks display, and saw all members of the house run out and kept on running but said the bed is on fire. 
My friend's husband dialled 999, another young couple further down did the same. It took hold really quickly though.

My friend and family came to mine as they had to get out the house. My eldest son entertained the youngest kids.

Thank god everyone got out safely. The fire engines were very quick. They got there just after the window blew out.

Been there about an hour or so now.


----------



## huckybuck

Oh no @lullabydream thats just awful. Relieved no one was hurt but what a terrible thing to happen. Hope you and your house is safe. All animals accounted for?


----------



## ewelsh

Oh thats awful @lullabydream fire frightens me. I hope no one or any animals were hurt


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Good morning, shocking sleep, up and at ‘em this morning as off to a ten mile running race. I’ve no idea if I’m doing it or not yet. I’ve got until the start at 9am to decide. It will be my slowest ever ten mile race if I do it - there are a couple of bail out points along the way, too.

It’s windy but sounds like the rain has eased off now. I dunno. Best go and have my rice pudding, just in case!

Hope everyone is okay @lullabydream, how awful


----------



## Willow_Warren

I’ve skipped a few pages so sorry if I’ve missed a few things! @huckybuck hope the dentist went ok (few days ago now) but just reading your post turned my stomach!

@ewelsh hope you are ok and remember to take care of yourself as well!

actually slept quite well… planning on a lazy day today (although might go to the garden centre as there’s petrol on the car I don’t have to pay for… no one told me I had to fill it before returning it). Having shopping delivered for the first time in ages (with buying things from staff shop I don’t normally spend £40 a week but have a stock up and baileys was on offer!!). Just got email saying they have everything on my list woohoo (shame I forgot courgette and broccoli).

Bunnies and chickens to clean out… soup and bread rolls to make… cookies and pasta sauce to make as well!

best get some clothes on..: wouldn’t want to greet the delivery man in my dressing gown!


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Good Morning  

It rained most of last evening - which DID put a damper on the fireworks  Although there were still some hardy souls letting them off at 11pm  Luckily a street or so away so they weren't too intrusive. Still raining now and looks like it's set for the day.

Birthday tea for great-niece no2 this afternoon - but apart from that nothing on my to do list that can't wait until next week.

@lullabydream - gosh that must have been scary. Hope everyone and their pets (if they have them) are safe.
@Mrs Funkin - 10 mile run ? I couldn't run 10 yards, let alone miles 
@Willow_Warren sounds like you've got a busy day ahead !
@ewelsh - (((((((HUGS))))))) - anybody who says caring for a relative is easy work needs their head examined; it's the hardest job going (been there, done that and got more than one t-shirt). As MrsF said try to have a "proper" rest - you've earned it.

Hope everyone has a super Sunday


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Morning all, very damp here today after a wet Saturday. I had to BBQ under a parasol last night - we always do bonfire bangers for Guy Fawkes. They were delish.

Im feeling a bit weary today - my cough seems to be a little worse. Thankfully I have the doctors tomorrow. 

If it dries up I should get out on my bike later.

Have a great day all!


----------



## Ali71

Good Morning
There were a few fireworks last night but not for very long, and they were in the next village. The boys were largely unphased but a couple of larger bangs raised their heads. We had pukey Suki during the night... he kept coming on the bed and prodding me then he disappeared and I heard "that" sound... luckily only froth so not too much drama. It was 1.30am though 😫 I think he had slept more than eaten yesterday so probably just an acid stomach. I put some fresh food down which he tucked into and Milo trotted through all bleary-eyed for his share lol. OH said are you making tea... er no, it's 1.30 am! Cats fed, they then let me sleep through to 5.40 which is unheard of.

We've just had egg and bacon done on the Ninja and now sitting about - it's not stopped raining really since we got up and according to the forecast is meant to be like this all day  I'm going to pop the breadmaker on shortly, then have a go at making some sausage rolls in the air fryer! If they come out ok I will be well impressed. Depending on how I feel later, possibly a visit to the gym or a walk if it dries up a bit.

@ewelsh you are a true beauty (even with a shiner or mascara on your face lol) with a soul to match...I bet the hockey stick girls were envious of YOU...I hope you're having a rest today x
@lullabydream what a shock for everyone, hope all ok now and everyone accounted for
@Mrs Funkin good luck with your 10 miler, that is quite a distance. Hope the weather is kind to you
@Willow_Warren enjoy your cooking-fest, nice to get everything on your order
@Bertie'sMum Have a fab time out for great-niece's tea
@BarneyBobCat I was hoping to get on the bike this morning but it's full on rain so unlikely. Fingers crossed you manage to get out
@lymorelynn are you tucked up with the BLCs this morning?
@Charity hope Purdey was ok with the fireworks
@GingerNinja did you have a nice day with Mum yesterday?

Enjoy your Sunday, find a little bit of brightness somewhere xx


----------



## lymorelynn

Good morning all.
10 mile run @Mrs Funkin 🙀 Hope you make it!
That must have been very scary @lullabydream . Good that everyone got out safely.
@ewelsh I hope you are being looked after now you're home. Mr. E should be doing all the cooking and cleaning 😉 Hope your mum is ok.
Such dedication to BBQ in the rain @BarneyBobCat - my dad used to do that sort of thing. He cooked the turkey on there one Christmas
Tucked up with the big Lambchops @Ali71 😸 BLCs haven't invaded yet. Little ones make great neck warmers though 😹 








Happy birthday @Charity 😽 Hope you're doing something nice x 
Have a lovely Sunday everyone, whatever you have planned


----------



## huckybuck

Morning all. Is it morning? It’s still dark!

It’s an FA day in the HB household today. PJs staying on and hibernating from the outside world.
I will do a little baking/cooking if I can be bothered and might watch a film or something on Netflix if I can find an exciting programme. 

Hope everyone has a lovely relaxed day and recharges their batteries for the week!


----------



## urbantigers

Morning! Just.

Goodness @ewelsh - what a time you’ve had. Good that you were there to sort things out but I agree that social care for the elderly is a nightmare. It takes me back to the battle we had to get my mum into the care home of our (had her) choosing. I hope you can get some rest now.

I hope everyone is ok where you are @lullabydream That sounds awful.

I would love a baby lambchop neckwarmer.

Horrible night with fireworks last night - worst we’ve had for years. The boys are fairly blasé about them, but they do react to really loud ones and we had a lot of those. Kito was unsettled. I tried to ignore them as I dont want them to see me react, but hard not to jump at loud bangs. They went on until nearly 2am as well. So interfered with my sleep too.

Once I did go to sleep I had a very vivid and real dream. I woke at 3am but wasn’t aware of having dropped off to sleep or waking. I dreamt that my car was stolen. I first received an email that my car was used to commit a crime, and that’s when I noticed it wasn’t outside. So I filled out a stolen car form online and the first question was to list all the library books I have on loan  I was doing that and wondering what would happen, and whether they’d believe that I wasn’t driving when the crime was committed, when I suddenly realised that my scooter was in the car and I would not be able to leave the house without that as I can’t walk further than from here to the car. That’s when I got out of bed and went to have another look -my car was there, parked outside where I’d left it. It all felt very weird and I was hardly aware of whether I was still dreaming or awake. 

Thankfully Kito let me sleep until 6am and after feeding (and play since Mosi insisted on playing “tunnels”) I was allowed to go back to bed. Coffee machine is warming up. I should have had coffee before typing this as so many mistakes. I’ve typed nearly every other word wrong. My fingers aren’t good this morning. All my knuckles were hurting last night and i wasn’t sure whether it was my arthritis or fibro. This morning the joints further down are bad and hands are incredibly stiff. Coffee is the answer to everything though so maybe that will help.

Something has moved they dead pigeon away from near my window. I can see it is by a tree further away.


----------



## Charity

Good afternoon, late to the party today.

My day is just whizzing by. First thing when I got up and put my laptop on was an e-mail from Facebook telling me it was my birthday and there, staring out at me, and for the world to see, was my age.....aaaagh!!! 😮 Massive panic to get into my account details and remove it tout suite. If you know it, keep quiet or I shall have to kill you .

OH and I went out early while it wasn't raining, had a walk, a coffee and then a drive along the beach and the harbour through the park. I think someone must have thrown a bar of soap into the park fountain as a jolly jape. 😋 










Our walk









you'd never think this was mid morning, more like midnight









Minutes after we got home a friend arrived then I had phone calls which is why I'm so late. One of my friends gave me a teddy bear blanket hoodie (one size fits all) ..what do you think, don't I look stunning , at least I will be warm this winter.










Have had lots of lovely presents and cards. Going to have a nice lazy afternoon then tuck into a cream tea with coffee cake...bliss. 

Sorry I can't answer everyone's comments today, just too many but I hope you are all having a lovely Sunday. I would just say @lymorelynn, I adore that photo..a little lambchop for warmth...lovely.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well, the rain stopped for our run after we were drenched getting to Race HQ. Somehow I managed it…not fast but done. Crazy underfoot conditions though! About three miles on this path full of puddles. Husband was having fun  











I am now in bed after crumpets and ibuprofen with the electric blanket on


----------



## GingerNinja

Good afternoon people.

@Charity I'm glad that you've had a nice day, happy birthday my lovely x

@Mrs Funkin well done on your race! 🏃‍♀️ I hope that you are not too achy now. How is your throat now?

@ewelsh I'm sorry, for both you and your mum, for all the hassle that you've had trying to get support in place. I hope that you don't feel too poorly now.

@BarneyBobCat good that you have the Dr tomorrow, hopefully get that cough sorted x

I hope that everyone else is having a relaxing afternoon 

It has been a rubbish day, weather wise. Absolutely tipped it down all morning. 
Mum left early afternoon so she could go slow and still get home in the light so this afternoon I've just done some tidying and made some soup for the week.

We went lamp shopping yesterday (my mum knows I hate shopping so makes me go when I need something!) but I didn't see anything I liked. I did pop into next and have seen the colour of the fabric that I've ordered the sofas in... Relieved that is what I expected!

I was planning on making a couple of chicken pot pies again but my ankles are playing up now. Not sure if I want to stand doing it only to be in pain this evening... will decide on the next half hour.

Have a nice evening.


----------



## Willow_Warren

well out of my list I didn’t make it to the garden centre! But I went for a hack with Pandora!

just had a rather yummy irished up hot chocolate and watching some of the gymnastics from earlier with the fire lit so I’m lovely and warm! Lola is laying in front of the fire with her fluffy tummy upwards!

Well done @Mrs Funkin


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well, not even my favourite "poorly tea" (cheese on a tin plate is it's name, it's cheddar cheese, sliced, on a camping tin plate, with milk on the top, cooked on the hob until it's all melted and then made into milky cheesy dippy sandwiches with white bread) has helped me feel better in terms of my throat. I actually felt dreadful when we got home - mostly due to sitting in the back of a car being driven a lot faster and more erratically than I drive! _vom_ A couple of crumpets helped though with the sick feeling, followed by a nap. I don't know what to say about my throat, it's so odd. Six days of it is a bit annoying though. I'm a bit fed up with it. I'm looking forward to my painkillers at 10pm though 

ETA: I'm still very happy about my race though - so that's helping.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Good morning...and I'm back in the land of waking up at silly o'clock. This morning it was about two hours ago. I've laid there trying to get back to sleep and can't so have got up to watch a Christmas film with a cuppa instead. I suspect I am anxious about going back to work tomorrow after all these lovely days off. That combined with my sore throat is not a great mix. The adverts at this time in a morning are hysterical! I've just seen glasses for £6 a pair, a barista quality drinks maker and, my favourite, leggings that contains Vit E and silver (amongst other things!) to improve the condition of your legs. Bonkers!

I've got a lot of routine chores to do today after yesterday's slovenliness. Whether I actually do them or not I don't know, sometimes I just can't be bothered. It might end up just being a quick tidy and wipe round. I do need to make some actual real food for today and tomorrow though, I feel like I've not eaten well the last few days. I remembered to take things out of the freezer last night to construct dinners at least, which is a miracle!

Hopefully you all have more exciting things planned for the day than I do. I might try and have a little nap now as the film I'm watching isn't up too much.


----------



## Willow_Warren

Good morning! Not slept too badly but yep… wake up thinking about work!!
5 days until the next weekend


----------



## urbantigers

Morning!











I’m running a bit late this morning. Kito‘s new leaf has had a few relapses but overall he is definitely better. I was first awake this morning and when Kito stirred it was time to get up anyway. He had a brief whine and then went quiet. Me and Mosi snuggled under the duvet before I persuaded him to move. He is at the vets for his second solensia injection this morning. I’m having to type this with one hand as Mosi is on my lap. I can’t turn him off given what I’m going to do to him in approximately 2 hours! At least he was allowed breakfast. He’s going in for his dental next Wednesday so that will be no brekkie and Kito will be fasting in solidarity. That is not going to be fun


----------



## GingerNinja

Good morning

Another working week (I'm off next week, hurrah!) not feeling motivated. We've got people off this week, on holiday and signed off sick, so will need to cover them when I really want to just get on top of my work before I'm off.

My main job for today is to murder Ginkgo (or so he feels) .... He has a tick on his ear, it's so tiny and when I tried to hold him he got away so it will not be easy now he's wary of me, not to mention trying to hold him and his ear and the tick tool! I envy people that have relatively normal cats 

Have a good day everyone 😊

ETA good luck at the vet Mosi xx


----------



## Charity

Good morning. Blimey, its windy this morning. B&T have been out, Bunty went into a wild panic as usual, rushing about meowing her head off and tried to jump up the tree but she's getting a bit too old for that now so fell off. 😿 She would only come in when she realised she was on her own as Toppy had come back to the sound of his treat bag being rustled. Overnight they had BOTH left me a present of a furball, something rare for Bunty. 😝

I couldn't get to sleep until 1.15 a.m. I toyed with getting up for a cuppa but couldn't be bothered a I was nice and cosy and eventually I mut have nodded off. 

Yesterday was a really nice day, helped by all of you thank you though OH wasn't feeling too well but he made a gallant effort for my sake. I've now got the remains of a large coffee cake to eat myself which will make me feel a bit yuk and won't do my cholestrol any good at all.

This morning, the Waitrose man is coming, what surprises today I wonder. Otherwise, mostly chores to do.

Sorry to those of you who have the dreaded work to go to.

@BarneyBobCat, good luck at the doctors today.
@Mrs Funkin, I think you should go with BBC to the doctors. These throats are a devil by the sound of it. Well done on your run.
@ewelsh, I hope you've been doing some relaxing after your very stressful week.
@Willow_Warren and @urbantigers, thank you for making me smile this morning. Good luck at the vets with Mosi.
@GingerNinja, hope you manage to get that tick off, the smaller they are, the worse it is.

Have a good day all, if you can have a good Monday xx


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Good Morning  
Looks like being another wet/chilly day ahead  But after yesterday's large slice of chocolate birthday cake I should go for a long walk or at least get some gardening done - neither of which I fancy doing in the rain 

So what does the day hold for Bertie'sMum I hear you ask ? Probably the laundry - although it will have to be dried indoors given the weather. Then the vacuum needs an outing; ditto the duster ! Once those chores are out of the way I "might" think about a walk/gardening or I could just settle down with Lily to watch a film on TV - no prizes for guessing which is the preferred option 

Birthday present for great-niece no2 well received - short puffa jacket - which she proceeded to wear for most of the afternoon, along with a pack of some new Nutella sandwich biscuits I found in Sainsburys last week which she proceeded to make short work of 

@Mrs Funkin and @BarneyBobCat I think you both need a GP's opinion and, maybe, some antibiotics for your sore throats.
@Charity glad you enjoyed your birthday, but not impressed by Bunty and Toppy's idea of suitable birthday presents !!!

2nd cuppa time looming so ttfn and hope you all have a great day


----------



## lymorelynn

Good morning
Ah, Monday - the joy of retirement; not having to worry about Mondays 😉
I have something pattering around on my roof at the moment, which is disturbing the girls. At least I hope it's on the roof and not in the loft 🙀 It's usually birds digging up the moss.
Off to the dentist again later this morning to get my bottom teeth sorted. I'm having a partial denture as he thinks the rest of my teeth are ok. Makes me feel old and quite depressed though. 
On a nice note we actually bought something at auction last week. We couldn't get in to the auction as we had other plans but, for the first time, I bid live online. I've told Mr. L to put it away for my birthday next year (one of those that ends in a nought) but he says I can borrow it at Christmas. It's pretty and sparkly 😁
Wishing everyone a good day and hope those feeling under the weather are better soon x


----------



## Ali71

Good Morning

I really could have done with another day at home doing chores I didn't get around to doing but I have a busy week! I managed to get the washing done yesterday and hung up on the airers before bed last night. We're eating leftovers for tea tonight, there's some uncooked chicken and bacon from yesterday (buying bigger packs to make things cheaper! Today is work, then gym for my PT session, I need to change the vet appointment for Milo's jab Wednesday because I've doubled booked myself. Its meant to be mild but I feel cold, I've still got my scarf on at work!

@lymorelynn it's a tiara, I just know it's a tiara  

@Bertie'sMum really glad the presents went down well, and you had a nice day with your family
@Charity Suki's had a couple of hairballs as well this week! I suppose better out than in but not nice to wake up to. Hope OH feels a bit better today and you don't get whatever it is...... could you freeze the cake in portions so you always have something when guests come (if you don't want to eat all at once?) 
@GingerNinja I don't think there is such a thing as a normal cat 😄 they are all a bit special and awkward in their own way lol
@Mrs Funkin I hope you feel better as the day goes on, it's amazing what you watch on the shopping channels 😄
@Willow_Warren weekend definitely over too fast!
@urbantigers good luck at the vets today
Where's @Cully? Are you ok 
@ewelsh hope you got some relaxing in x
@huckybuck good luck at the vets too, hope the results are ok x

Monday...lets be having you!


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Morning, just back from the doctors. As suspected I have a chest infection so Im getting a weeks worth of antibiotics to clear it up. Hopefully this does the trick as Ive been feeling off for a while now. 

Im WFH today for a change so hopefully will get a lot done without all the usual disturbances. I might sneak out on my bike at lunchtime too if its dry


----------



## huckybuck

Morning all!
It’s a little gloomy today so somehow need to get motivated. 

Huck’s appointment is at 4 but I’ve got to drug him up from around 12/1pm and then need to keep an eye on him until it all wears off. 
I hate doing it but needs must. It’s the only way to get him there and do what we need to. 

I have got to start thinking about the C word. Dreading that but the more I stick my head under the duvet the worse it’s getting. So will try to make a start at least. 

Hope everyone gets some enthusiasm for the week ahead.


----------



## Tigermoon

Good Morning everyone,

I'm so relieved I am now retired and everyday is a Saturday. But I remember those days of dragging myself from a nice warm bed and driving through the rain to an overcrowded office. I'd have already been in for 2 hours had I still been working!! The mind boggles!

The car has gone in for a service today so I am having to borrow my Dad's in order to get to my appointment for a blood test this morning. However tomorrow I am taking two china deer figurines to a lady to see how much it would cost to repair them. They belonged to my Great Grandmother originally but have had a hard life. Everything that could be broken, has been, some parts in more than one place!! I'm hoping it doesn't run into many hundreds but I am expecting a fairly hefty quote. I'll then have to decide whether to go ahead.

@BarneyBobCat I hope the antibiotics kick in quickly and you are soon feeling better.
@Mrs Funkin I would definitely get your throat checked as it's been going on for so long.
@huckybuck and @urbantigers I hope all goes well at your respective vets appointments later.


----------



## Charity

@BarneyBobCat, right, that's you sorted and hopefully on the mend. Now we need to nag @Mrs Funkin to do the same.
@Tigermoon. Hope your blood test goes OK.
@huckybuck, good luck this afternoon.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh crikey, lots of things going one with vets and ticks and hairballs...I hope all the felines are okay. Busy day for you all. Bloods and antibiotics for humans too, glad you're sorted @BarneyBobCat 

I promise if my throat is no better after my day at work tomorrow I will get an appointment on Weds/Thurs (or at least try to!). I can't believe for the first time in years I have no penicillin in the cupboard, typical isn't it? At least I don't feel ill with it, just terribly painful. Should be on it's way out soon though, it's been a week now. 

We are low key for Christmas, it's the way forward for me @huckybuck. Just me and husband. I'll go to M&S on Christmas Eve and just get whatever they have for Christmas Day - I'll probably get an emergency chicken for the freezer beforehand just in case my plan goes awry! Or we'll have poached egg on toast, I don't really care. FIL lives part of the week in London, part of the week with Auntie here and part of the week with another woman who used to be D's teacher in primary school down here (don't ask! Honestly it's ridiculous!). Last year he had Christmas with the London woman and had auntie and husband's brother, wife and kids there...they are doing the same again. I have no interest in going, nor does D, so we will do our own thing. 

Right. Time to go and concentrate on the current Christmas film I'm watching (@urbantigers it's a good one, called "Christmas on my Mind", keep an eye out for it)  I fell asleep during the 4am one. 

@ewelsh I hope you are feeling better now and have had a nice relaxing weekend xx


----------



## Cully

Ali71 said:


> Where's @Cully? Are you ok]
> 
> Aw, thanks for thinking of me. I'm around but just 'liking' etc most posts atm. I missed a few days then took one look at the pages I missed and just knew I'd never reply to them all. Sorry folks.
> I can hardly see out of my left eye and the other isn't too good atm
> Plus freezing/burning legs. How can you get both at the same time? I'm really fed up with it all.
> 
> @ewelsh , sorry you've had such a rotten time lately but hope everything is getting under control now. Especially hope your poor Mum is getting a care package sorted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fingers crossed @BarneyBobCat that your cough will soon be yesterdays news now you've got some ab's. (Ab's, not ab's) 🤭 .
> 
> You too @Mrs Funkin , go see your Doc. Just cos there's a lot of bugs around doesn't mean you _have_ to suffer??
> 
> Never mind, all those suffering Monday Blues, it's Twosday tomorrow, so only 3 bedtimes till Fri-yay! Ttfn xx


----------



## Cully

Sorry, you'll have to 'click to expand' last post. Told you my eyes aren't working properly


----------



## Mrs Funkin

So sorry it's all a bit rough for you @Cully with your eyes and your legs  Is there anything that can be done to help? I do hope so xx


----------



## huckybuck

Back from the vets. 
Huck was so out of it that bloods went ok. He did swear a few times but Ralph managed to examine him and do his nails etc. 

His urine test was dilute but didn’t show diabetes (phew). His heart rate sounded ok so unlikely hyperthyroidism although we have tested for it. So now we just wait for the bloods to come back. 

Hollys results were back and showed the same findings so she is going to be referred to a specialist for a scan and further tests. Ralph suspects a liver problem. We’ll get on with that asap whilst she is showing no signs of ill health in herself.

Poor Huck now has to recover (I can see me staying up late tonight until he is steady on his feet again). It must feel like he’s drunk a whole bottle of wine!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Glad that's all done @huckybuck - poor Huck and Holly though, being jabbed. 

I'm here with some liver knowledge, should you need it, I hope you don't xx


----------



## Bertie'sMum

huckybuck said:


> It must feel like he’s drunk a whole bottle of wine!


I shouldn't laugh but oh Huck darling you do look as though you have had a whole bottle of wine (or been at the catnip again)


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Poor Huck, face down in a bowl of soup!


----------



## Cully

@Charity , you know you really shouldn't complain about hairballs. After all, did you not get poor Toppy to pose with a blue ball on his head?
He did warn you of repurcussions







xx


----------



## Charity

Cully said:


> @Charity , you know you really shouldn't complain about hairballs. After all, did you not get poor Toppy to pose with a blue ball on his head?
> He did warn you of repurcussions
> View attachment 579588
> xx


Now @Cully, you know that you can't make a cat do anything if he doesn't want to. 😋 It's a mouse by the way, not a ball. Honestly woman, you need to go to Specsavers. 🤓🤣


----------



## Cully

Goes to check......zoom in.........oh yes it is a mouse. By the look on his face I reckon either would have him plotting revenge.🙀
Next time I go to Specsavers I'll request their special 'is it a ball or is it a mouse' test


----------



## urbantigers

Oh poor Huck, bless him.

sorry your eyes and legs are causing problems for you @Cully 

Hope the ABs kick in quickly @BarneyBobCat . Hoping your throat is better @Mrs Funkin thanks for the Christmas movie tip - I’ve recorded it.

Mosi’s vet trip was uneventful (apart from the hit to my bank balance - £107.50 😕 ). I was taken into a different consulting room to the usual one. The last time I was in there was when I took Jaffa to be pts  The table was in a different position so it looked a bit different.

I had a really bad night and feel awful this morning. Fibro flare up complete with light sensitivity and nausea. I probably shouldn’t be working but it’s sometimes more trouble than it’s worth phoning in sick, especially as my manager doesn’t start until 9.30. Besides, my body is too sore to lie down yet. At least I only have to drag myself into the bedroom and I’ll make it a short day.


----------



## BarneyBobCat

@urbantigers sorry you feel bad, if you do work take it easy.

Day 2 of the ABs so not much difference, I did feel like cough was actually achieving something last night but it early days. 

Back into work today - theres a lot going on / wrong, so Im going to be very busy. Only managed 40 push ups this morning so its 60 tonight when I get in!


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Good Morning 
Woken to another day of wall to wall rain ! Had hoped my gardener would be able to mow my lawn before the lawn maintenance guys come on Thursday to spray the winter treatment, but at this rate that only leaves tomorrow - so unlikely to happen

After going to bed at 10.30 last night was awake again at 12.30 and then couldn't get back to sleep - for some reason my mind was all over the place re-living my 20's and 30's and then reviewing all the jobs I've had over the years, then that started me on people I've worked with  I think I finally managed to drop off about 4.30 and then it was time to get up at 6.30  I expect the sofa to be calling me for a nap this afternoon !!

Tuesday - so it's food shopping day plus I need to drop of my repeat prescription request, luckily pharmacy is next door to Sainsburys. By the time I get back yesterday's laundry should be fully dried - only a couple of items need to be ironed this week but, as it's not my favourite task, I'll probably leave that for another day

(((((((HUGS))))))) to all those feeling under the weather - take things easy, be kind to yourselves and I hope you all notice an improvement in what's ailing you


----------



## Jojomomo

Good morning all 😊 Been a busy few days for me. Work is full on, but had Thursday and Friday off to go to a music festival in Great Yarmouth, indoor thankfully! Was a lot of fun, but tiring with all the travel. Accompanied my dad to a hospital appointment on Saturday, was odd being there on a weekend! Then back to see my mum and help out round the house. Sunday was a lazy day with lots of cat snuggles in honour of Thorin's third birthday! He got himself a present in the form of another mouse 😹

Sorry to hear some of you have been feeling poorly/in pain - get well soon @Mrs Funkin, @Cully, @urbantigers and @ewelsh. 

Have a good Tuesday all 😊


----------



## huckybuck

Morning all.
Well I hit the wine last night (along with Huck) so feeling slightly dodgy this morning. 

Huck is bright and almost back to himself. I did end up going to bed quite late as he was still so wobbly and wouldn’t settle but eventually he flopped at about 1am!

I’ve got to pop to see Kate today - before she goes for her op on Thurs. I’ve bought her a hotel bell (so she can call for tea afterwards) and some dry shampoo in case she can’t get her hair washed. As well as a little healing spell to take in with her.

If anyone can think of anything else that might be helpful or a treat (she doesn’t eat anything sweet) that would be great.

Hope everyone ends up feeling a bit brighter today.


----------



## Cully

Good Morning. Had the weirdest dream last night.
I had Google on my phone. Yes I know everyone can search there but I mean I had the _whole_ of Google stored on my phone. As fast as I deleted pages more popped up. _Millions_ of pages, and I couldn't use anything else as Google had taken over and I was crying as I couldn't contact anyone on here to ask what to do.
First thing I did when I woke up was grab my phone to check.
Analyse that then!

@urbantigers ,wow I bet that's a sting in your purse you could do without. Glad Mosi is ok.though. One less worry.
Sorry your Fibro has flared up again. I hope it doesn't last too long. What a pity you are working today when resting is what you need.

@Bertie'sMum , same here with the rain. It's stopping Misty going out so she's not a happy bunny.
Hope you manage to get your shopping done and stay dry.
Yes, leave the ironing and catch up on your sleep instead.

@BarneyBobCat ,glad your cough seems to be easing, but not happy about you working so hard. Any chance of a power nap?

@Jojomomo , ooh it's been many years since I was at a music fest. Think it was at the Oval and we saw Emerson, Lake and Palmer. Showing my age. Great fun though, as long as it's dry.
Belated happy birthday to Thorin. Lucky boy getting a new mousey.🐭

@Charity , hope there are no furballs this morning.😽


Nothing much on today apart from the usual ordering Tesco delivery for tomorrow and go get some cash to pay the window cleaner and egg man.
Have a trouble free day everyone. Hope you're all managing to keep warm. And dry.








Toodle pip


----------



## Bertie'sMum

huckybuck said:


> If anyone can think of anything else that might be helpful or a treat (she doesn’t eat anything sweet) that would be great.


When I've been in hospital for any length of time I find that the atmosphere dries my already dry skin even more - so perhaps a nice (not too smelly) body lotion or a pot of her favourite facial moisturizer ? A power pack to recharge her mobile phone would also be very useful in case there isn't a power point next to her bed ? And, of course, there's always that good old standby of magazines if she feels up to reading after her op. Good Luck Kate - sending you lots of healing vibes and hope it all goes well on Thursday.


----------



## Charity

Good morning all. Wish I knew what the weather wanted to do, it poured with rain first thing, then the sun came out and the wind is still blowing like mad.

I woke up and found myself asleep with a cushion on top of my pillow, don't remember putting that there. @Cully, no furballs this morning...hooray. 

Hoping for a fairly quiet day, nothing planned. Two deliveries of cat food coming this morning. 

I'm under pressure to try and find a suitable cat for Orlando's Mum this week while she's away but indoor cats in rescue..well, at the moment there aren't any. I've made a few enquiries but they've all come back negative. 

@huckybuck, glad Huck's brighter and more himself today. We'll be thinking of Kate this week too and wishing her well.
@Bertie's Mum, sounds like your brain was on overload last night, good idea to catch up this afternoon
@Cully, your brain was working too hard as well in the night. Talking of Emerson Lake and Palmer, Greg Lake was my cousin He used to come with his Mum to visit when we were kids but we lost touch when we grew up so I followed him from afar. He so had the men's family looks on my Mum's side. He passed away a few years ago. 
@BarneyBobCat, you'll be fit as a flea..oh no, better not say the word flea...fiddle, by the end of the week once you've finished the ABs. Brilliant amount raised overall so far for your charity. 
@urbantigers, sorry you're feeling so rough this morning. Hope things will improve soon. Try not to do too much today workwise.
@Jojomomo, you're having a busy time. Glad you enjoyed your festival.

Hope anyone else who is feeling poorly this week starts to feel better. 

Have a good day folks if you can xx


----------



## urbantigers

well I do at least have one piece of good news - I can officially announce that my wheelchair has been ordered! It will bee 6-8 weeks at least, but at least it’s been paid for and ordered.


----------



## huckybuck

@Bertie'sMum good ideas there thank you x

@Cully you hadn’t been on PF for a few days (we missed you) and said there was too much to catch up on 😂 that morphed into google pages. You also missed us because you got stressed you couldn’t contact us 😉 so pop on even if it’s a one liner!


----------



## Charity

urbantigers said:


> well I do at least have one piece of good news - I can officially announce that my wheelchair has been ordered! It will bee 6-8 weeks at least, but at least it’s been paid for and ordered.


Hooray, that must be the best news of the week.


----------



## GingerNinja

Good morning, sorry flying visit today.

It was really windy last night but so warm! I did not have a good night.

Mission Tick Removal was successful and Ginkgo was a good boy (I got him whilst he was on my bed late afternoon and luckily the tick had fed a bit so had changed colour and I could actually just about see it!).

I'm glad that Huck is back in the land of the living @huckybuck and I'll keep everything crossed for Gracie's results x

@urbantigers great news about your chair! I do hope that your pain diminishes today though, if it's too much you will have to stop working.

@Cully I hope that your legs are not as painful too xx

I will catch up properly after work x


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Charity said:


> I'm under pressure to try and find a suitable cat for Orlando's Mum this week while she's away but indoor cats in rescue..well, at the moment there aren't any. I've made a few enquiries but they've all come back negative.


TBH Charity there isn't really any way that the rescue centres will know if someone adopting one of their cats intends the cat to be indoors or not ! At the CP branch where I used to volunteer the phrase "when he/she has settled in they'd probably like a nice garden to explore/sit in the sun" etc on their profile - just occasionally "like" is changed to "must have" if the cat in question is older and had been used to being outdoors all of it's life. A kitten or a younger cat would adjust quite quickly to being indoor only - my Harrycat was about 3 or 4 when we moved from a flat with a large garden to one with no garden just a large parking area and he adjusted very quickly to the indoor only life.

Even the wording on Lily's profile said "would like" - but on talking to one of the centre's staff (who I know quite well) she told me that Lily had been an indoor cat who very occasionally went out !! In fact most of the time Lily can't be ar*ed to go out and is quite happy to stay indoors summer and winter


----------



## Charity

Bertie'sMum said:


> TBH Charity there isn't really any way that the rescue centres will know if someone adopting one of their cats intends the cat to be indoors or not ! At the CP branch where I used to volunteer the phrase "when he/she has settled in they'd probably like a nice garden to explore/sit in the sun" etc on their profile - just occasionally "like" is changed to "must have" if the cat in question is older and had been used to being outdoors all of it's life. A kitten or a younger cat would adjust quite quickly to being indoor only - my Harrycat was about 3 or 4 when we moved from a flat with a large garden to one with no garden just a large parking area and he adjusted very quickly to the indoor only life.
> 
> Even the wording on Lily's profile said "would like" - but on talking to one of the centre's staff (who I know quite well) she told me that Lily had been an indoor cat who very occasionally went out !! In fact most of the time Lily can't be ar*ed to go out and is quite happy to stay indoors summer and winter


I know information at rescues can be vague or questionable when they don't have much to go on or maybe aren't given accurate details. When I got Toppy, I passed him by initially because it said couldn't live with dogs. The cats I actually went there to see were reserved when I got there so I looked again at Toppy and thought it wouldn't hurt to ask about living with a dog as ours was elderly, so I did and they said yes, that would be OK. He was fine with her and he doesn't give a hoot about dogs judging by how he treats Purdey. 😼

I know when I was volunteering at the local rehoming centre, any cats advertised as needing indoor homes, it was because they had a medical issue like FIV, being blind, deaf etc., or they had come from a home where they had always been indoors.

I've just contacted a CP branch this afternoon which is a neighbouring branch to mine and uses the same rehoming centre, to ask if they would rehome outside their area. There is a lovely cat advertised on 4 November, both on their Facebook page and their own website, needing an indoor home, it states that quite clearly, yet when I enquired on the thread relating to this cat, I get a pop up answer saying they like to rehome near to fosterers, fair enough, and they don't have any indoor cats available! I've asked why he is therefore being advertised as such but I doubt I will get a response. He's come into rescue because there are too many other animals/people in the home which are stressing him out. It seems a shame to me that, with things they are today with rescues supposedly being full up, they don't take every opportunity to give a cat a home, even if it means going outside the box, rather than turn genuine people away.

Having now been in touch with half a dozen rescues, two didn't reply, my own CP rehoming centre where I used to volunteer said for my friend to get in touch when she's available which is fine, another local one out in the country said they didn't get indoor cats, another only has kittens at the moment and there was this one today plus I answered a direct homing ad which wasn't suitable. There were one or two a bit further afield at a Blue Cross rescue but my friend doesn't want to go that far. I know it would be much easier if we were looking for a cat who could go outside. So, we may have to just bide our time and see what turns up.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

@Charity not sure how far you or your friend are willing to travel but these two "indoor" beauties have just become available on my CP branch website (Mitcham).





__





Bonnie - Ready for Adoption


*SUITABLE FOR INDOOR ONLY HOMES* This is Bonnie she is very affectionate and looking for her forever home; could it be with you? She is a little bit older so would like to be the only cat in an adult only house. In her last home, Bonnie was scared to go outside and so we think that she'd be...




www.cats.org.uk








__





Kat - Ready for Adoption


Ready to go home from 9th Nov. <br>Have you got room in your home for cute Kat with her beautiful ginger moustache? This gorgeous girl is not happy in the cattery environment and is looking for a quiet, adult only, home to move into. She has mainly been an indoor cat but we feel that she may...




www.cats.org.uk


----------



## Charity

Thanks @Bertie's Mum, she wouldn't go outside our area far, I was even pushing it this afternoon with the one which is 40 miles away. Aren't they all lovely though. Love Bonnie 💕


----------



## Annealise

huckybuck said:


> Back from the vets.
> Huck was so out of it that bloods went ok. He did swear a few times but Ralph managed to examine him and do his nails etc.
> 
> His urine test was dilute but didn’t show diabetes (phew). His heart rate sounded ok so unlikely hyperthyroidism although we have tested for it. So now we just wait for the bloods to come back.
> 
> Hollys results were back and showed the same findings so she is going to be referred to a specialist for a scan and further tests. Ralph suspects a liver problem. We’ll get on with that asap whilst she is showing no signs of ill health in herself.
> 
> Poor Huck now has to recover (I can see me staying up late tonight until he is steady on his feet again). It must feel like he’s drunk a whole bottle of wine!
> 
> View attachment 579580





huckybuck said:


> Back from the vets.
> Huck was so out of it that bloods went ok. He did swear a few times but Ralph managed to examine him and do his nails etc.
> 
> His urine test was dilute but didn’t show diabetes (phew). His heart rate sounded ok so unlikely hyperthyroidism although we have tested for it. So now we just wait for the bloods to come back.
> 
> Hollys results were back and showed the same findings so she is going to be referred to a specialist for a scan and further tests. Ralph suspects a liver problem. We’ll get on with that asap whilst she is showing no signs of ill health in herself.
> 
> Poor Huck now has to recover (I can see me staying up late tonight until he is steady on his feet again). It must feel like he’s drunk a whole bottle of wine!
> 
> View attachment 579580



Awh look at his posh feeding bowls... You must be relieved their bloods are over with. Were they for regular ones? I’m starting to get a teeny bit anxious with Shinj’s regular 6 monthly checks now. It’s the first time since he was diagnosed with CKD at 1 year old that the bloods have changed recently.

Do you give Huck Gabapentine for the vet visits? It doesn’t work at all for Shinji so they have to knock him out with Ketamine for the bloods. I hope Holly’s liver issue will be resolvable.


----------



## huckybuck

@Charity what sort of indoor cat is she looking for? I could ask at our rescue if you would be willing to travel to Maidenhead?


----------



## Charity

@huckybuck, thanks for the offer but we really need to stick to local rescues.


----------



## huckybuck

Annealise said:


> Awh look at his posh feeding bowls... You must be relieved their bloods are over with. Were they for regular ones? I’m starting to get a teeny bit anxious with Shinj’s regular 6 monthly checks now. It’s the first time since he was diagnosed with CKD at 1 year old that the bloods have changed recently.
> 
> Do you give Huck Gabapentine for the vet visits? It doesn’t work at all for Shinji so they have to knock him out with Ketamine for the bloods. I hope Holly’s liver issue will be resolvable.


The gabapentin is a very high dose that we give - it’s been a case of trial and error with him. We also need to give it around 3/4 hours before hand, the recommended 2 isn’t enough so I do think you have to tailor it to the cat. Maybe it wasn’t enough for Shinji? 

Huck has 125mg around 3/4 hours before the visit. (He’s 6kg) It makes him lethargic so that he hasn’t the energy to fight but he is still awake and can swear etc. 

I also found that the tablets weren’t as effective as the capsules (which I sprinkle into butter).

He was due repeat bloods this year just to check if anything had changed (being possible Stage 1 kidney disease and starting a steroid inhaler). But I was also worried as he’d suddenly started drinking loads.

I’ve always done routine full bloods from the age of 7 along with their annual check as I think it’s essential to catch things early if possible.

Given Huck is 15 1/2 now and changes in his behaviour I will most likely be doing 6 month bloods.

Hols was unexpected as she’d had bloods back in January for a dental which looked mostly ok. She had the bloods taken as pre op but then discovered her platelets low so repeated them.

Maybe you could try again with the gabapentin (speak to the vet about a higher dosage perhaps). It’s definitely taken the anxiety off me a bit knowing I can get him to the vets for things even though it’s horrid for a bit after until it wears off.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Charity said:


> Thanks @Bertie's Mum, she wouldn't go outside our area far, I was even pushing it this afternoon with the one which is 40 miles away. Aren't they all lovely though. Love Bonnie 💕


Yes,I thought she would be the better match especially as she's much younger too. Let's face it - with the older boy he's probably only got another 5 - 6 years left and I expect she's looking for a lifetime companion. 

If truth be told I need to stop checking the website as I get all "I want to take them all home" !!!!


----------



## Charity

On a different topic, for those of you who have chickens and other birds, you probably know this already but just in case. I found this on my vet's website today.

AVIAN FLU
Important information for poultry and bird owners.
Mandatory housing measures for all poultry and captive birds are to be introduced to all areas of England from 00:01 on Monday 7 November, following a decision by the United Kingdom’s Chief Veterinary Officer.
The housing measures legally require all bird keepers to keep their birds indoors and to follow stringent biosecurity measures to help protect their flocks from the disease, regardless of type or size.
The order will extend the mandatory housing measures already in force in the hot spot area of Suffolk, Norfolk and parts of Essex to the whole of England following an increase in the national risk of bird flu in wild birds to very high.
More information can be found on the government website: https://www.gov.uk/.../avian-influenza-housing-order-to...


----------



## Ali71

Sorry I'm so late today, been on the go since silly o'clock and running about all over. Long story!
Have read and caught up but will be back tomorrow, hope you've all had a good day.

@huckybuck fingers crossed the rest of Hucks results come back clear. I hope you had a good visit with Kate and she is feeling positive. 
@Charity just a quick thought but if you can't find anyone local who will help, would it be worth messaging Sally at The Arc? They rehome nationwide, so may have a companion your friend likes the look and sound of. I'm pretty sure she is happy for her adoptees to be indoor.
Brilliant news on the wheelchair @urbantigers
Sweet dreams lovely people... no Googling, @Cully 🤭 X


----------



## huckybuck

Charity said:


> On a different topic, for those of you who have chickens and other birds, you probably know this already but just in case. I found this on my vet's website today.
> 
> AVIAN FLU
> Important information for poultry and bird owners.
> Mandatory housing measures for all poultry and captive birds are to be introduced to all areas of England from 00:01 on Monday 7 November, following a decision by the United Kingdom’s Chief Veterinary Officer.
> The housing measures legally require all bird keepers to keep their birds indoors and to follow stringent biosecurity measures to help protect their flocks from the disease, regardless of type or size.
> The order will extend the mandatory housing measures already in force in the hot spot area of Suffolk, Norfolk and parts of Essex to the whole of England following an increase in the national risk of bird flu in wild birds to very high.
> More information can be found on the government website: https://www.gov.uk/.../avian-influenza-housing-order-to...


This is such a pain now I think it will put people off owning chickens in the future. I will think twice about getting any more myself. It happens every year between Nov and March (at least).

Mine are kept mostly in a run but I do free range them when I am around for an hour in the morning and an hour in the afternoon usually. They love being let out so to have to keep them locked up all the time is very detrimental. Not least I have a f***** rabbit taking up space in their run for 3 more weeks. 

I am still watching the Defra map and website which I tend to do from Sep/Oct which is when the first cases start to appear. It tends to spread from the coast inwards and anywhere there are inland waters. Migrating wetland birds usually.

I’d order turkeys if you haven’t already.


----------



## huckybuck

I am stressed.

The specialist vets have called me this evening and frightened the life out of me. They said we have an appointment for Holly first thing in the morning.

Well I wasn’t thinking of taking her for a week or so, so that she could get over the trauma of two vet visits in quick succession but was looking at a couple of weeks time.

They have said she needs to be seen urgently (which has come as a bit of a shock given that she is fine and we wouldn’t have known anything was wrong it was only doing pre op bloods that flagged it).

I turned down the appointment for the morning which they were really unhappy about and got one for Thurs morning instead. They have told me to starve her etc. 

I am sure they are acting in her best interest (I hope they are) but I do feel somewhat pressured into panic.


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Did they not say why it was urgent HB? They are probably just being cautious


----------



## GingerNinja

That's worrying HB, I agree that they should tell you why.


----------



## huckybuck

No all they said was the specialist had looked at her bloods and said she needed to come in urgently. 

I can’t help but feel I was being pressured into a cancellation or something (maybe I’m wrong). Anyhow she is booked for Thurs am so we’ll see. 

I know there is something wrong and I know we need to find out what it is but they have made me feel like it’s a real emergency.


----------



## huckybuck

And to top that Huck’s bloods are back and he’s anaemic arghhhhh 

Not sure what that’s about. We are going to re do them in a couple of a weeks.

All the stuff I was worried about - Diabetes, Thyroid, Kiidneys, Liver are all looking ok (Kidney still possible stage 1 but that’s ok).

He’s a lot brighter today.


----------



## BarneyBobCat

You might be right about the cancellation. Thats good news for Huck though right? Should be easily treatable?


----------



## huckybuck

BarneyBobCat said:


> You might be right about the cancellation. Thats good news for Huck though right? Should be easily treatable?


I think it’s dependant on what’s causing it BBC. Which we haven’t a clue. 

I am hoping that when we re do his bloods it will have gone back to normal and is just a one off.

It does seem to tie in with his sudden thirst which seems to have got a lot more under control again.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh @huckybuck  Part of me likes that they are acting rapidly for Holly - but part of me is annoyed that they haven't given you any idea of what they are concerned about. 

I've got all fingers and toes crossed. I hope you are okay xxx


----------



## GingerNinja

That's good news about Huck because I'm sure that anemia can be easily treated? If it's the same as in people?

I'm sure that they are being cautious with Grace xx


----------



## Charity

@huckybuck, what a worrying time for you. They could have given you an idea of what they are concerned about. Just one thing, if Holly's problem is related to results which Ralph suspects relates to her liver, don't forget what happened with Toppy's. His ALT results were sky high and my vet said he should be very ill with those levels. That was two years ago now and look at him. 

Let's hope Huck's is easily treatable, could it be related to the steroid treatment?

Big hug for you xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Re: Huck's bloods, are his MCV and MCH normal? Perhaps it's more of a perceived haemodilution? I think a repeat is a good idea, let's hope it's a spurious result (more crossed fingers and positive thoughts).


----------



## huckybuck

Yes @Mrs Funkin both those normal for Huck.

@Charity her Alt levels are high but I think it’s her low platelets that they are really concerned about.


----------



## SbanR

Will be keeping you and your beloved babies in my thoughts @huckybuck .
I hope the specialist vets are going just a little OTT and Holly's condition can be easily treated.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Good morning,

Hoping mostly that @huckybuck got some sleep and wasn’t lying awake all night worrying. Fingers and toes remain crossed for Holly, Huck and of course Kate, too.

Excellent news about your wheelchair @urbantigers - finally! Maybe in time for Christmas? 

I missed Thorin’s birthday @Jojomomo hope he enjoyed his mouse  Awww remember when he was Stormzy ‘cos we didn’t know who he was going to belong to and he was Storm Chaser that became BLC Stormzy?

Hope you’re feeling better @BarneyBobCat; sounds like you’ve all been busy bees…and I hope @ewelsh is on the road to recovery too. 

Sorry I missed yesterday, I didn’t sleep well with the anxiety of going back to work and my throat. It was a bit of a day but okay - and @SbanR I’m sticking to my promise to myself so far, so that’s good. The best thing about work was that one of our doctors gave me a prescription for some ABs, luckily when I saw her I sounded absolutely dreadful, so she took pity on me. To be fair, it’s probably on its way out already but I’m giving it a helpful shove with some Penicillin.

I really need to do some chores today! I’m so thankful I don’t have to work full time, honestly I am. I don’t know how I ever did it. I guess if I needed to then I would somehow find the energy to do it but my trade off is less disposable income for things, which is fine by me. Don’t know what else I’ll do. Need to wrap and parcel up a Christmas parcel for America, I’ll probably do that today as it will cost a bomb I’m sure, even though it’s only small I don’t think I’ll be able to get it into large letter.

Apparently it rained very badly in the night but I was in a Covonia nighttime sleep, I so needed a sleep. Still tired now but will have a nap later, once I’ve had some painkillers. Right now my throat is too sore.

Have a lovely day everyone. Promise I’ll try to keep up today. Sending much love and many positive thoughts out to the Cat Chat world xx


----------



## Cully

Oh dear @huckybuck ,such a worrying time for you. But you know, those worries seldom turn out to be as bad as you are expecting. My philosophy has always been, expect the worst, then anything less is a bonus.
Sending positive thoughts that all will be well and your vet is just being over cautious. 
Good luck at tomorrow's appointment and of course, for Kate too.
You've a lot on your plate atm so be kind to yourself xx.


----------



## Jojomomo

Thank you @Cully and @Charity, really glad I went in the end, despite all the travel! Was my 4th festival this year, making up for none in 2020/21. Thanks @Mrs Funkin for T's birthday wishes! I do remember his Stormzy nickname well, though I can't believe he was ever that tiny 😹 Oh forgot to say a belated happy birthday @Charity, glad you had a good day. 

Glad your wheelchair finally seems to be sorted now @urbantigers. That is rather worrying about Holly @huckybuck, keep us updated,fingers and paws are crossed over here.

Happy hump day everyone, have a good one!


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Good Morning  
Another wet morning but hoping for sunshine and a nice breeze as forecast for later - got a new towelling bath robe from Amazon delivered yesterday and I want to launder it before using it !

Didn't sleep too well last night - my legs were all over the place - back to the magnesium tonight I think ! On the plus side (touch wood) my trapped radial nerve has recovered on it's own. Previous flare ups have recovered within 3 - 6 months which is what makes it difficult to treat.(it's been nearly 3 months this time) The consultant always wants to see me when it's painful but the time it takes to actually get an appointment means that I'm often pain free by the time I get to see him. If I'm still pain free at the end of December (my injection appointment) I expect him to say I'll have to wait until the next flare up and then we'll start the whole rigmarole all over again.

Nothing definite on the to do list for today so will just see what I fancy doing once I'm breakfasted, washed & dressed 

@huckybuck sorry that Huck and Holly are giving you such worries  Hope that tomorrow's vet visit turns out to be more positive than it sounds.
@Mrs Funkin glad you finally got the antibiotics for your throat 

Hope everyone has a great day


----------



## Cully

@ewelsh ,I hope you are feeling a little better now. Sounds like you're really run down and need some TLC after all you've been dealing with recently.
Love and hugs







xx


----------



## Charity

Good morning chums.

@huckybuck, my first thought when I woke this morning was Holly and Huck. Keeping all fingers and paws crossed this morning for you.
@Mrs Funkin, glad you've got something to help that nasty throat. 
@Jojomomo, thank you for your good wishes. 
@Bertie's Mum, I'm really glad your radial nerve has improved, those pains are a nightmare.

We've got lovely sunshine most of today which is just as well as we're off to the doggie field this morning for a romp, though it will be decidely muddy. I've changed the date three times due to the weather.

I might manage to get some gardening done if it stays nice, body willing that is. Also a bit of shopping to do and that will be the day gone no doubt. 

I'm still eating the coffee cake ...

Have a good day if you can and hugs to those with worries and not feeling tip top. xx


----------



## Tigermoon

Good morning everyone, 

I finally got to see a GP yesterday regarding my legs and she couldn't find anything obvious such as a slipped disc etc. however she has put me down for some bloods to be taken to check my sodium levels amongst other things. I'll get those done when I go in next week for my other blood test. 

Yesterday I took a couple of Beswick deer to a restorer to see if anything could be done. They were my great grandmother's and have had a very hard life. What could be broken off has been, and then re-glued multiple times! Unfortunately she couldn't give me a quote as they were so badly damaged they will take a long time to fix. All I know is that she charges £40 an hour, so I'm expecting a bill well in excess of their worth if I just went out and bought modern versions, but their sentimental value is of course priceless.


----------



## Ali71

Morning all
@huckybuck I'm sorry to hear you've had some worrying calls, I hope you managed to get a little rest at least. All fingers and toes crossed for tomorrow 
@Charity hope you hear back from Sally today, enjoy your romp in the mud with Purdey. I'd rather be out in the fresh air this morning I think. 
@Mrs Funkin I'm pleased you have something to treat your throat, that does seem to be hanging about a bit. Glad you made it through the day. I am with you, quality of life is much better than having lots of "stuff". You need to be the happiest you can be. Enjoy your day off x
@Tigermoon they are really lovely deer....I hope they can be saved 

Another run around day here, working from home till late morning then it's prescription at the docs, quick dive into the office, then Argos to pick up the order I didn't have time for yesterday, then into Norwich for a long awaited hair appointment. 

First world problems I know, but I've been really stressed as I have decided to make a break from my current hairdresser after 5 years. (I am such a people pleaser and too sensitive for my own good sometimes, so I have been wrestling with feelings of disloyalty!). I've not been happy with it for a few months now, so I have gone back to my previous salon who has far more experience in modern colouring techniques and is more up to date. The reason I changed before was I had to do a 50 mile round trip every 3 weeks which was getting too much. Now my hair is longer its more like every 10 weeks which is doable and since moving office we are closer again. 

Sending supportive and positive hugs to those who need them and best wishes for a good day xx


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Tigermoon said:


> Yesterday I took a couple of Beswick deer to a restorer to see if anything could be done. They were my great grandmother's and have had a very hard life. What could be broken off has been, and then re-glued multiple times! Unfortunately she couldn't give me a quote as they were so badly damaged they will take a long time to fix. All I know is that she charges £40 an hour, so I'm expecting a bill well in excess of their worth if I just went out and bought modern versions, but their sentimental value is of course priceless.
> View attachment 579608
> 
> View attachment 579607


Have you thought about approaching BBC1's "The Repair Shop" ? That looks like a project they could be interested in - especially with the connection to your Great Grandmother - as they prefer items with sentimental rather than monetary value 

You can apply online to take part 





__





The Repair Shop | Shows and tours


Nestled deep in the British countryside is The Repair Shop, where a team of Britain's most skilled and caring craftspeople rescue and resurrect items their owners thought were beyond saving. Together they transform priceless pieces of family history and bring loved, but broken treasures, and the...




www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## Charity

Bertie'sMum said:


> Have you thought about approaching BBC1's "The Repair Shop" ? That looks like a project they could be interested in - especially with the connection to your Great Grandmother - as they prefer items with sentimental rather than monetary value
> 
> You can apply online to take part
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Repair Shop | Shows and tours
> 
> 
> Nestled deep in the British countryside is The Repair Shop, where a team of Britain's most skilled and caring craftspeople rescue and resurrect items their owners thought were beyond saving. Together they transform priceless pieces of family history and bring loved, but broken treasures, and the...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.bbc.co.uk


That was my thought exactly @Bertie's Mum, they are more up for the challenge


----------



## GingerNinja

Good morning

Damp and grey here this morning but warm again in the night. I think it's supposed to get better later.

I had my gutters cleaned yesterday (don't tell me that I don't know how to live ) which is a relief as the heavy rain on Sunday morning had the water pouring over the hopper at the back, it was completely blocked by moss, dirt and leaves.

Ginkgo had one of the new single protein foods I received last week for late late supper and it has gone down well 👍 He was really hungry this morning though 

I'm glad that you've got ABs @Mrs Funkin that will hopefully get rid of that sore throat for good. 

I love your deer @Tigermoon it would be so lovely if they could be restored to former glory 

Have a good romp in the field @Charity - wear your wellies!

Happy hair day @Ali71 

@Cully and @Bertie'sMum behave yourselves today, I don't want you getting into any mischief 

I hope that you are feeling kay today @urbantigers and that you are feeling better @ewelsh , when does hubby return? so we can have you back! 

Have a good day everyone x


----------



## Cully

GingerNinja said:


> @Cully and @Bertie'sMum behave yourselves today, I don't want you getting into any mischief


Us! Whatever do you mean?


----------



## Tigermoon

Bertie'sMum said:


> Have you thought about approaching BBC1's "The Repair Shop" ?





Charity said:


> That was my thought exactly @Bertie's Mum, they are more up for the challenge


Yes we did think about this but there is no guarantee you'll be picked, or if you are, when it'll actually get done. Not to mention it's filmed a fair distance from us. So after humming and haaing about it for a while we just decided to go somewhere local and pay a small fortune 😖😁😱


----------



## Bertie'sMum

GingerNinja said:


> @Bertie'sMum behave yourselves today, I don't want you getting into any mischief


Moi ? Misbehave ? Heaven forbid   

(I can't speak for @Cully - oh I see she's spoken for herself whilst I've been typing )


----------



## huckybuck

Morning all! 
I’m slightly calmer this morning although a row with Mr HB over the control of the heating hasn’t helped matters.

He sits in shorts and a t shirt and then complains he’s cold and wants the heating on. He still doesn’t understand how much it costs as we can’t see the gas usage on our smart meter (so he thinks there’s no difference as the electricity isn’t changing).

So I am a bit grumpy this morning as I can’t handle an atmosphere in the house. 

I will probably apologise even if I don’t mean it just to keep the peace as I always do and then change the thermostats when he’s not looking.

Not sure what today will hold yet but just might take it easy as I’ve got a bit of a headache. We’ll see. 

Hope everyone has a better one.


----------



## Tigermoon

huckybuck said:


> Not sure what today will hold yet but just might take it easy as I’ve got a bit of a headache.


That's stress, I always get a headache whenever I'm worried about something (often because one of the cats is poorly). Take care of yourself.


----------



## Cully

huckybuck said:


> Morning all!
> I’m slightly calmer this morning although a row with Mr HB over the control of the heating hasn’t helped matters.
> 
> He sits in shorts and a t shirt and then complains he’s cold and wants the heating on. He still doesn’t understand how much it costs as we can’t see the gas usage on our smart meter (so he thinks there’s no difference as the electricity isn’t changing).
> 
> So I am a bit grumpy this morning as I can’t handle an atmosphere in the house.
> 
> I will probably apologise even if I don’t mean it just to keep the peace as I always do and then change the thermostats when he’s not looking.
> 
> Not sure what today will hold yet but just might take it easy as I’ve got a bit of a headache. We’ll see.
> 
> Hope everyone has a better one.


Hmmph! Sounds more like he understands but doesn't want to so feigns ignorance to get his own way. Ostrich and sand come to mind!!!
Hope you headache passes HB. Make sure you keep hydrated. If you've got the heating on that wont be helping.


----------



## SbanR

huckybuck said:


> Morning all!
> I’m slightly calmer this morning although a row with Mr HB over the control of the heating hasn’t helped matters.
> 
> He sits in shorts and a t shirt and then complains he’s cold and wants the heating on. He still doesn’t understand how much it costs as we can’t see the gas usage on our smart meter (so he thinks there’s no difference as the electricity isn’t changing).
> 
> So I am a bit grumpy this morning as I can’t handle an atmosphere in the house.
> 
> I will probably apologise even if I don’t mean it just to keep the peace as I always do and then change the thermostats when he’s not looking.
> 
> Not sure what today will hold yet but just might take it easy as I’ve got a bit of a headache. We’ll see.
> 
> Hope everyone has a better one.


I'm sorry you have that added to your plate HB.
Won't Mr HB use the heated throw?


----------



## Cully

Just asking. Does anyone know why you can't get Advantage flea spot on without a script now? Was suprised I couldn't buy it from Amazon when I tried the other day.🤔


----------



## huckybuck

Cully said:


> Hmmph! Sounds more like he understands but doesn't want to so feigns ignorance to get his own way. Ostrich and sand come to mind!!!
> Hope you headache passes HB. Make sure you keep hydrated. If you've got the heating on that wont be helping.


Got it in one!! He can see the electricity on the smart meter so understands what costs there but because he can’t see the gas he is oblivious. Me telling him goes in one ear out the other. I’ve sent another email to Octopus asking them to sort the meter asap!!!



SbanR said:


> I'm sorry you have that added to your plate HB.
> Won't Mr HB use the heated throw?


I haven’t given him the option but that’s a good shout. He does have other throws in there he could use. If he just put a jumper on and some long joggers it would help. 

This is the man that moans how hot he is in the summer and whacks the AC on all the time 🙄


----------



## GingerNinja

Cully said:


> Just asking. Does anyone know why you can't get Advantage flea spot on without a script now? Was suprised I couldn't buy it from Amazon when I tried the other day.🤔


I've never got it from Amazon but have always had to fill out pet details and tick boxes to agree to something or other when ordering. I got some last week from Viovet and didn't need a prescription.


----------



## GingerNinja

@huckybuck my mum used to come and stay with a blouse on and nothing on her feet, I will not have the heating on above 17/18 (and I have it on longer when she is here)... she now comes with fluffy slippers, fleecy lounge wear and dressing gown for good measure


----------



## Mrs Funkin

huckybuck said:


> Got it in one!! He can see the electricity on the smart meter so understands what costs there but because he can’t see the gas he is oblivious. Me telling him goes in one ear out the other. I’ve sent another email to Octopus asking them to sort the meter asap!!!
> 
> 
> I haven’t given him the option but that’s a good shout. He does have other throws in there he could use. If he just put a jumper on and some long joggers it would help.
> 
> This is the man that moans how hot he is in the summer and whacks the AC on all the time 🙄


We've had the heating on a couple of times recently and the fire. On those days (and only for a short amount of time might I add), the meter has reached almost £9 for the day (gas and elec) when usually it's just under £5. That's a big difference over a month - and we were restrained about how long we had the heating on for. 

The Husband that lives here is excellent at wearing thin thermals indoors - would Mr HB wear a thin thermal top?


----------



## urbantigers

Can’t really get away with Good Morning, can I? 

Good luck with the vet appt tomorrow @huckybuck I hope the vet is just wanting to get on with whatever and that it turns out to be nothing too serious.

Glad your arm pain is better @Bertie'sMum 

I’ve had one of those days when expletives have been delivered in droves. Had to get a new work laptop as the one they gave me in July was a dud. Except I have a lot of font bigger and whenever I get a new laptop it takes me ages to get things the right size and just looking I right. In fact it takes ages to get my 2 monitors working together properly. It’s always a ridiculous amount of experimenting before it comes right. After a lot of swearing I thought I had the main bits looking reasonably ok, but then I tried to make my desktop icons a bit bigger as they were way too small. Couldn’t do it. They were too small when set to medium and ridiculously large when set to large. until I discovered a way to make everything bigger and they were reasonably ok. Then I slid the font size slider a teeny bit and they all went crazy. Huge spaces between them and lots piled on top of each other. I managed to google on my phone and think I may have got them sort of back to vaguely ok (but not how they were before). I shut down in frustration at that point. I have done nothing since 11am except try to set up the stupid laptop. Tomorrow will be a continuation of setting up the laptop  I just don’t have the patience for it and need to just get on with work. Then on friday I will have to get them to send me code for the remote VPN thingy for my new phone. I am fed up to the back teeth with IT!! Had a horrible headache today too. A real clutch your head in agony sort at the base of my head at the back. Tension headache I expect but really intense. My eyes are crap today too as I’m still fibro-ey. Basically I’m just crap today!

Ooh didn’t mean to moan that much!

Hope your ABs sort your throat out @Mrs Funkin


----------



## Ali71

Aww I hate setting up new tech @urbantigers... it can be very frustrating. If I was closer I would have come and tried to help. Try and get some rest from the screen this evening, I agree it's likely to be a tension headache especially if you have been hunched over a (naughty) laptop all day.
Hopefully tomorrow things will get straightened out


----------



## urbantigers

A quick good morning. Got up this morning and then remembered what I’d be faced with when I turned on work laptop 

At least it’s only 2 days until the weekend. Although I may need to switch it on at the weekend when I sort my new phone out. I thought I’d try to put the sim into my new phone last night. Do I have a paper clip to open it? Nope…. This is not going to go well


----------



## Willow_Warren

@huckybuck I hope the appointment for Holly goes well today

Was very very tired yesterday! 2 days of leaving the house at 6.30 and poor sleep nearly did me in (lol). Working from home today so not rushing (but must get rubbish out)

Anyhow does anyone know how to turn a sealed carbon monoxide detector off… apparently throwing it across the room doesn’t work! (It’s flashing fault not CO detection). Also who knew it was so hard to buy a new one! Everywhere local is out of stock! Might just go screwfix and pick it up tomorrow! Or did find on in stock in dunelm. 

I’ve spent a lot of time this week getting cross! Took my car to garage Friday for service and MOT (had to take day off work) by Tuesday 4pm they still had my car yet still not been MOT’d and somehow this was my fault they didn’t have time because all it was booked in for was said service and MOT and they had to “squeeze” in doing the break pads and discs (which they picked up needed doing during tge safety check) . So it took them 3 working days to service and change front pads and discs! No apology nothing…. Seriously thinking of cancelling the new car I have on order with them as I don’t want to go through that stress again!

Also the horse share isn’t really working… long story with lots of little things. So think that will be knocked on the head. I did it to enjoy but instead it’s stressing me which subsequently is upsetting me (too much to go into here). 


Andre is now on the sofa with me so I don’t want to move but I must!


----------



## Bertie'sMum

A very quick Good Morning from me ! I do not intend to be late at the charity shop AGAIN this week  

So for now - hope everyone has a good day and I'll be back later to check in properly


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Its Thursday! I like a Thursday, its nearly the weekend. 40 push ups done first thing, thats 940 - will hit 1k tonight! A third of a way through my challenge and Im feeling good. The ABs are kicking my coughs bum bum, Im starting to feel like my old self again.

Hope @ewelsh is ok! 

Also hope the ABs are working for you @Mrs Funkin


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Morning, sunny -ish and breezy here this morning.

Let joy be unconfined, the razor blades are finally disappearing from my throat. They were probably going anyway but I can actually swallow now without wanting to cry. The ABs are not being kind to my tummy though.

Sending all the love and positive vibes to Holly @huckybuck. I’m thinking of you. Also to Kate, I think today is her op. Be kind to yourself amongst all this worry, please.

Pleased you’re feeling better @BarneyBobCat, great work on the press up challenge. I’m still going on my Run Every Day in November. Legs were not my friend yesterday but it goes like that. Hope you can get your new laptop how you like it @urbantigers, so frustrating.

Watched two more Stranger Things episodes last night. Not sure how children watch it, it’s too violent for me in places, so I just cover my eyes like I used to with the cyber men as a child watching Dr Who. Heh.

I have lost track of what’s going on I think, sorry. Today I will try to get the bedding on the line, go for a run with pal, it’s supermarket day today. I did very few things yesterday - ended up going to the tip, dropping Costco purchases to a pal and then dropping things at charity shop. I bought some baubles for the work tree in the charity shop, 10p per bauble - our work tree was very bauble sparse last year and I can’t stand a sparse tree - so £2 well spent.

Right then. Best up and at ‘em. I find if I get going in a morning, I’ll keep going but if I laze about a bit, then that’s my day done for!

Happy Thursday, all.


----------



## Charity

Good morning all. Glad @BarneyBobCat and @Mrs Funkin are feeling better.

Had some sad news yesterday Our neighbour, who's wife died a few months ago and where the dogs were put into rescue, also passed away unexpectedly during the night in hospital. Preparations were being made for him to go into care. Rather put a blight on what had been quite a nice cheerful day up until then. 

Had a lovely time at the doggie field thanks to lovely weather, we were lucky as you have to book quite a few days in advance so you never know what its going to be like on the day. 

Hoping to go and pick up Orlando's ashes today when I hear from his Mum's vets so they are home when she gets back from her few days away. I went to check her flat was OK yesterday and got the key stuck in the door. I was imagining having to call out the cavalry but I then obviously got it in the right position and it came out...phew!

I might go and do a bit of shopping as OH is out this morning.

@huckybuck, will be thinking of you with Holly, good luck. Also good vibes coming your way for Kate, hope all goes well
@Bertie's Mum, yes, get your skates on and get to the charity shop on time 😋
@Willow_Warren, oh dear, things can only get better can't they. Not good service from the garage that's for sure.
@urbantigers, hope you've got rid of that grinding headache and today will be much better for you

Nearly the weekend..have a good Thursday xx


----------



## Ali71

Morning everyone
Very early start to the day and didn't manage to get back to sleep, so I was in the gym at 5.30 with a few other crazy people. I'm working at home again today as I have to wait for stupid delivery drivers who despite being given instructions cannot be a**ed to follow them! Grr. Anyway I shall follow @Mrs Funkin's lead and get the washing done and out to take advantage of the brisk breeze and warmer temps today while I am at home. I'm glad you're feeling a bit better, but sorry the ABs are taking a toll on the tum. Hopefully it won't be for long.

@BarneyBobCat well done on the challenge you are doing amazing things! Must have been tough to keep motivated whilst feeling like poo so good on you.

@huckybuck sending every possible positive wish for today, we will all be thinking of you and Holly x Best wishes to Kate for her op, I hope it goes smoothly and she doesn't need any further intervention x
@Bertie'sMum have a great shift today
@Willow_Warren sounds like you've had a tricky old week. Sorry to hear the horse share didn't work out but you're right, if it's zapping the fun out of it then probably not for the best
@Charity I'm very sorry to hear about your neighbour, that's so sad. You are a good friend to all, I'm sure Orlando's Mum will really appreciate what you've done for her. 

The weekend is in sight. I feel like I've been running on the spot all week, must do better 😬. Have the best day you can everyone x


----------



## huckybuck

Morning all - I have 4 cats screaming at me this morning. I am currently sitting upstairs with my tea avoiding the kitchen as they are desperate for food. Hols is being starved in case of sedation so that means they all have to wait til she’s in the car.

I text Kate early - she’s at the hospital in her gown all ready and just waiting to go. Still as bright as a button.

Hols hospital is literally next door to my rescue friends workplace so if I need to kill an hour she will have a cuppa ready for me. Mr HB is off to golf so will be happily oblivious to what’s going on at least until later. Thankfully Mrs F is on the end of the phone today if I need a sounding board.

Not long to go thank goodness - will update as and when. Have a good day all.


----------



## SbanR

Morning all. What a dull, blustery morning. But at least it's fairly mild.

@huckybuck sending best wishes. Hope all hope all goes well with Holly and Kate.
Glad to hear the ABs are working for you BNC and Mrs F, but not so good it's causing havoc with your tum.
Hugs to all those having a difficult, stressful time. Weekend on the horizon so hopefully you'll be able to de-stress then.
Have a good day all. Xx


----------



## GingerNinja

Good morning.

Dull and windy here too. I had a rubbish sleep (or non sleep), woke up for a wee then my brain went into overdrive  not sure why, I actually had a good day at work yesterday and got lots done. My son is worrying me (again!) but hopefully he is just stressed as so busy with work. I'm hoping that his kitchen fitter friend has managed to do a bit in the flat this week to cheer him up 🤞

It's my day off today and so far I have been unproductive. I must also get some washing done but not sure that I can be bothered to hang it out, luckily I have a heat pump tumble drier which is quite cheap to run. I've just logged on to my laptop to do my Tesco order for tomorrow.... lurpak is on special @Mrs Funkin ! I was going to buy some beef for a stew but think I will wait until I can go to Morrisons to buy from the butchers counter... we have a Red Poll beef farm shop, somewhere on the farm at the end of my road but I'm worried I would go in and feel obliged to buy something even if it's really expensive! I suppose I could buy some mince if it is  I wish you could buy half a swede like you used to be able to, I know it's not expensive but I hate waste!

@huckybuck I hope you get on well with Holly and I'll keep Kate in my thoughts also x

I'm sorry for your sad news @Charity 

Luna is sitting behind me on her cat tree, she is such a good girl but unfortunately I have to do flea treatment today. I will not be in their good books!

Have a good day x


----------



## Charity

Our bad news day got worse this morning. Our neighbour the other side phoned to tell us that the man the other side of her who went into a dementia home a couple of months ago passed away as well yesterday.  We've been neighbours all of us for about thirty years. I explained about our other neighbour. Then she said 'that's spooky, you all right?' . Er, yes thanks. 🙄

After that I just had to go and shop to cheer myself up. 😏

@GingerNinja, good luck with the you know what...just in case anyone is listening in. 😾


----------



## Cully

GingerNinja said:


> I've never got it from Amazon but have always had to fill out pet details and tick boxes to agree to something or other when ordering. I got some last week from Viovet and didn't need a prescription.


Thanks, I'll try them.


----------



## Cully

@huckybuck , fingers firmly crossed for Holly today. Also for Kate that her op goes well.
I'll be thinking of you both. xx


----------



## huckybuck

Just left the vets. Hols is staying in for scans and biopsies. Mainly to look for myeloma or bone marrow cancer and the liver, lungs and kidneys (but they did say they might not find anything too 🙏🏻).

She’s also going to get her lump off and tested. Luckily they have been able to tie it all in at some point today as it was looking like we’d have to come back to get it all done.

The only issue will be if her platelets are genuinely low but the vets are left to decide what they can and can’t do if that’s the case. 

I was happy with the specialist who was taking care of her. She seemed thorough.

It looks like she won’t be coming home until tomorrow (though keeping my fingers crossed she gets it all done quickly and she can come home tonight).


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> Our bad news day got worse this morning. Our neighbour the other side phoned to tell us that the man the other side of her who went into a dementia home a couple of months ago passed away as well yesterday.  We've been neighbours all of us for about thirty years. I explained about our other neighbour. Then she said 'that's spooky, you all right?' . Er, yes thanks. 🙄
> 
> After that I just had to go and shop to cheer myself up. 😏
> QUOTE]
> 
> Oh goodness, never mind shopping, I'd be spending the day indoors, wrapped in cotton wool!!!
> Did you find something nice (and expensive) to cheer yourself up?


----------



## GingerNinja

@huckybuck I hope that she can come home tonight too. Until they find something I will stay positive - remember that even specialists do not know why they see things/get certain results in all circumstances. I was told my unborn baby probably had Cystic fibrosis because of something they saw on a scan, then we were tested and neither of us carried the gene so was told that they do not always understand what they are looking at! And nobody can explain Toppy's blood results either!

Sending love and hugs xxxx


----------



## GingerNinja

@Charity that's awful to have happened on the same day too. Hope that you've cheered up a bit with your spending x


----------



## Charity

No @Cully, wasn't shopping for me. I did some Christmassy stuff. The only thing I got which was for us was a Christmas heart for the front door. Still, it took my mind off things.










I've not heard about Orlando yet, I suppose I shall have to ring and chase it up in a while. 

@huckybuck, so much to think about. Let's hope Hols comes home later and whatever they find is good news for you.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Thank you for the update @huckybuck Well I am thankful that Holly has a thorough Vet looking after her. That's what you need. And someone who is tenacious, who if they can't figure out straight away what is going on, will continue to try to figure it out and ponder things. I shall hope more than anything that the sedation doesn't make her feel too yucky and that she can come home with you later. Fingers and toes remaining crossed for them to figure out what if anything is going on - and hoping more than anything that if it is something, that it will be easily managed and treated.


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> No @Cully, wasn't shopping for me. I did some Christmassy stuff. The only thing I got which was for us was a Christmas heart for the front door. Still, it took my mind off things.
> 
> View attachment 579643
> 
> 
> I've not heard about Orlando yet, I suppose I shall have to ring and chase it up in a while.


Oh well, glad it cheered you up a bit. Berry Christmassy  .
Yes getting Orlando home will be a relief. Good luck.


----------



## huckybuck

I’m not going to moan. 
They aren’t going to be able to do Holly today as too busy. 
Collecting her now. 
It looks like the vet is going to be off for a week so the next available date to get it all done will be week after next but we’ll see. 

I am slightly peeved that the poor thing has been starved since midnight for nothing but as I am a believer in these things happen for a reason will say so be it. 

She’ll be glad to be home stress free for a week or so.


----------



## Charity

huckybuck said:


> I’m not going to moan.
> They aren’t going to be able to do Holly today as too busy.
> Collecting her now.
> It looks like the vet is going to be off for a week so the next available date to get it all done will be week after next but we’ll see.
> 
> I am slightly peeved that the poor thing has been starved since midnight for nothing but as I am a believer in these things happen for a reason will say so be it.
> 
> She’ll be glad to be home stress free for a week or so.


Sorry you haven't been able to get it done today, how frustrating. 

Frustrating afternoon here too. I hadn't heard from the vets about Orlando by 2.00 so I phoned and spoke to a not very helpful receptionist who could tell me nothing so I phoned the Crematorium. Turns out he isn't coming back until next Tuesday as that's the only day they visit our area. 

I was just trying to write a gentle e-mail to his Mum when she phoned as she hadn't heard from me. So, now we have to wait until Tuesday.

@Ali71, I've sent her some cats at Sally's but the problem is going to be getting one here. Sally said someone would deliver which my friend would like as we have no-one to go all that way to collect but feel bad about them sending someone 186 miles. 😏 Watch this space.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

So sorry they couldn't do everything needed for Holly @huckybuck - hopefully she will be not too fussed about her day away from home. Hopefully they can get you booked in soon so you can start to figure what's happening. You are so good to be able to put a positive spin on everything, I love it. Hope you're enjoying your tea now Holly xx


----------



## Ali71

@huckybuck that is frustrating considering they made such a fuss and stressed you out to make an urgent appointment. Poor Holly, lots of yummy treats and a special tea for you. Something medicinal for you HB. Hope Kate is ok too x


----------



## huckybuck

We’re home and none the worse for a wasted day. Well, aside from poor Hols who had a catheter put in for no reason but we’ll gloss over that. 

She’s had something to eat but I think needs to settle for a bit now.

My gut instinct on the urgency is that they hadn’t any cat consults booked this morning (or yesterday) so that was the mad rush to get me in. I was the only person waiting in the cat area.

The dog bit on the other hand was heaving.

I saw the vet again and I do want to wait for her to be able do all the tests. I like her. She’s confident Holly is stable (though if anything changes they’d have her straight in) and I feel she knows Hollys history and the plan well so I don’t really want to have to pass her to someone else if I don’t have to.

When we go back she said they will re run bloods and hopes that some of the concerns might have rectified themselves. She did say there is a possibility we won’t find anything wrong and it’s just Holly’s make up (it’s mainly the globulin she’s not happy about). I’m grabbing on to that!!!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

FWIW @huckybuck I would do exactly the same thing. Once you feel you have confidence in a vet (I immediately felt that way about Annette the Vet) then it's worth waiting for them unless something is so urgent. 

Have a good sleep Holly, you've had a busy old day! xx


----------



## GingerNinja

huckybuck said:


> She did say there is a possibility we won’t find anything wrong and it’s just Holly’s make up (it’s mainly the globulin she’s not happy about). I’m grabbing on to that!!!!


Grabbed here too with both hands 😽 xx


----------



## Cully

@huckybuck ,I'm glad Holly is home but it's a let down when you've psyched yourself up for it. But as you say, there's a reason for it. Qué Sera! Maybe those concerns will indeed rectify themselves in the meantime.
Have a lovely restful evening with loads of treats and cuddles.
Hope Kate had her op and is recovering now. I daresay she may feel a bit 'out of it' atm. Send her all our best wishes xx.


----------



## huckybuck

My lovely friend Kate text me this afternoon to say”all done” she was recovering with tea and toast and marmite! A couple of hours later she said she was home and had just been for a stroll with her husband - told you she was nuts lol!

She promised to rest up tonight and take the painkillers if she needed (she’s terrible for not taking tablets too)

I haven’t told her about Hols yet as just didn’t want her worrying about anything. She needs to think all positive thoughts only.

But it sounds like the op went really well and she’s feeling much better than she thought she would. Phew.


----------



## Willow_Warren

Good morning!

Slept fairly well (although no Andre on the bed 🙁). Was going some online Christmas shopping lists (my sister sent me over my nieces Christmas list… many items of which aren’t postable and airpods a little out of my budget)

I best get up now though as I just heard someone chuck up (unfortunately I don’t know which one it was… best tread carefully in the landing/stairs though!)

Happy Fri-yay!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Morning, it’s dark, bleurgh, I used to quite like the onset of winter but now, no thanks! Old bones, haha.

Work today but it’s just me, I think I have a vaccination midwife working (if I don’t, nobody will be vaccinated), a receptionist 8.00 until 12.00 and a healthcare assistant until 14.00 but she doesn’t start until 9.00! So this will be a fun day. Of course this all presumes nobody goes off sick, which given the people I’m meant to be with isn’t guaranteed! What isn’t done isn’t done, as far as I’m concerned. I can only do so much because of course on a Friday everyone suddenly realises it’s the weekend and rings in with things that could have been dealt with in the week.

I’ve made dinner for tonight (chicken tikka masala in the slow cooker using a new Sharwoods pouch thing I saw when I was out shopping, worth a go), made butternut squash and sweet potato soup yesterday for lunch today (prepped bag of it in the reduced bit for 40p in sainsbugs!) and despite good intentions of running before work this morning, I couldn’t face it. Glad I didn’t as it’s a force 7! Downside is I need to go after work instead but at least dinner is made.

Right, must drink my cuppa. Glad Kate is doing well @huckybuck (to be honest, auntie had DCIS and was the same, even the radiotherapy she had she was pretty sprightly throughout), Hope Holly had a good sleep after her day of faff.

Have a grand day, all. Don’t forget to do something you love.


----------



## Charity

Good morning. I've been awake since 3.45 and now B&T are running about playing like mad things and its too late for sleep. 😴

Think we might pop out for breakfast this morning as we've not much on today. The place we go is literally ten minutes away and they've got a couple of nice shops and small garden centre attached so that will keep me occupied for a while and something will no doubt find its way into my bag. 😀

I'm going to try and get a better online deal with Sky as ours ran out a while ago and we're now paying a horrenous monthly price. Looks like they've got some Black Friday deals. Wish I understood it all as well as I used to. 🤔

I read yesterday that some of us over 65s were given the wrong flu jab which apparently isn't very effective, that's a comfort...not! 🙄

I weighed myself yesterday and, for the first time in ages, I've put on a pound and a half. 😮 I blame that damn coffee cake. 😉 

@huckbuck, glad to hear all went so well for Kate and she's feeling pretty good.

Mustn't forget its Remembrance Day today, remembering people and animals. 










Hope everyone has a good day, the weekend is knocking on the door. xx


----------



## urbantigers

Oh dear, I tried to post yesterday evening but have found my post unposted this morning  I have noticed that sometimes you need to press post reply twice on here. Anyway, wasn’t much in it other than to sympathise with @huckybuck for a wasted day and advise @Charity on the correct way to do Christmas shopping (one for them, one for me, one for them, one for me…..).

I’m glad Kate is doing well after her op @huckybuck and fingers crossed Holly‘s issues resolve themselves by the time you get a new appointment. Couldn’t be all that urgent if it can wait a week.

Yesterday wasn’t a great day. Work laptop horrible and things don’t look right (data missing when I view things etc). I got really fed up and emailed manager to say I’d logged a job with IT and couldn’t do much until I heard back. I did actually work but just grumbled to colleague whilst I did it. I had a reply from manager saying did I not check everything working when I picked up the laptop and if I needed to book another session. She doesn’t get it - it’s a 10 minute handover and yes you check login working etc. but can’t sit there hooked up to another monitor for an hour or so. Some things only become apparent when I’m in a job doing something. Or I change one thing and it has an effect on something else. Anyway, I have logged a ticked with out IT dept and am muddling through but TGIF. At least I say I’m muddling through but I wasn’t able to get connected remotely this morning so hope I can get on later. IT chap fiddled with my VPN settings as I was having problems with interrupted connection. He said it was a problem with sky broadband and changing to a different VPN address tended to resolve it. That was fine yesterday but today unable to connect.

Oh dear, you’d think now that my wheelchair was ordered I’d stop grumbling wouldn’t you? Think it’s partly because I’ve not been well this week and just can’t cope with all this extra hassle. I have my new phone to set up this weekend and I’m stressed about that, mainly because I have to set up my VPN thingy on my new phone with a new password so will have to keep work open and then do that bit before logging off and I’d have preferred to just do the phone stuff in my own time and without that added pressure. Thank god it’s friday.

I hope you aren’t on your own today @Mrs Funkin and that you have a good day.

Hope everyone else has a good day and can take comfort in the fact that it’s the weekend.


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Its FRIDAY! Those beers are getting close.....!

1040 push ups done and don't I know it - very achy today! 60 to do tonight. 

Busy weekend ahead, out with the family for my fathers 76th birthday which you would think would be a tame affair but both my parents are the same age and are quite the party animal 

@Mrs Funkin let me know how your tikka massala is - its my favourite Indian dish but I never feel the do it yourself ones cut the mustard


----------



## urbantigers

Oh dear, it’s not getting any better. I still can’t connect to work server. After chatting to work colleague we think it may be because I requested a new passcode for VPN before I logged off yesterday. She thinks they may have sent me one and it’s cancelled the existing one on my current phone. As you have 7 days before it expires, I thought that would be fine as I didn’t think it did anything until I scanned the code but maybe it has. However I can’t get into my email to see. I didn’t want to leave the request until today in case it didn’t come through in time. I know I need to be logged on to work using the old code before I scan the new one but I didn’t realise that as soon as I receive an email with the new code I wouldn’t be able to login with the old one. Sigh 😕 Have I mentioned lately that I hate IT?


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Good Morning 
Sorry I didn't get back yesterday, but we had a* very* busy morning in the shop - by the time I got home and had some lunch I was knired (that's not quite knackered, but more than tired !) sat down for a bit and the next thing I knew it was 4pm 

@huckybuck sorry to hear that Holly's vet examination was aborted at the last minute, but glad she's back home with you where she belongs. Good to hear that Kate is feeling positive.
@urbantigers I'm not a great fan of IT either - I'm OK with the software programmes (Word, Excel etc) but when I have to set up new stuff I have to enlist the help of my IT guy.
@Mrs Funkin hope your day goes off without any hitches 
@Charity enjoy your breakfast - the only time I can enjoy a cooked breakfast is if someone else cooks it  Sorry to hear that Orlando's return home has been delayed but it won't be long till Tuesday. I ought to get onto Virgin re the cost of my package - like you with Sky the contract has run out and it's now silly money ! I've been with them for over 20 years and do think that they need to offer long term customers a "loyalty" bonus !!!

Need to collect my repeat prescription this morning and, if the weather holds, will try to find my mojo to do some gardening this afternoon.

Have a good day everyone


----------



## Cully

Hey it's Fri-yay!
Had an early alarm at 4 when I felt my arm being gnawed. So gave Moo brekkie number 1. Too cold to get up yet so had a cuppa in bed.
Must get up soon as I'm off to ASDA today to get more Moo food and see what else jumps into my trolley.
Which reminds me, I was on Amazon last night buying DS his Christmas pressie when a new cat scratch post accidently fell into my basket. Before I knew it I'd pressed 'buy now'.
She needs it as the sisal on her old Fat Boy has more slices than a side of bacon 😅.

@Charity ,oh what a nuisance about Orlando. I hope your friend wasn't too upset he's not coming home just yet.
Is the 'wrong flu jabs' just your area do you know, or widespread?
Hope you find something tempting in the Black Friday sales.
Enjoy your breakfast. Has OH honoured his i.o.u yet?  

@urbantigers , yes I have the same problem with pressing the 'post' button. Not so much on my laptop but I always have to double check on my phone. It's v annoying.

@Mrs Funkin , I like the Sharwoods sauces. Have you tried the Loyd Grossman jars, they're tasty too. Especially the Tomato and Garlic, and the Tikka.
Hope you have a not too hectic day and don't end up doing your run in the rain.

Must get a move on or I'll miss my bus 
Have a good day all, whatever you're doing. Hope you've got something to look forward to this weekend.


----------



## GingerNinja

Good morning gang 

I was running late this morning, not sure why as I was awake at the usual time. I've been bitten to bits on my legs and am now worried that they are flea bites but I have had the window open all night for a couple of nights. I managed to flea treat the drama queen (Ginkgo) yesterday without any drama at all - Luna has evaded it so far as she keeps sleeping in her cave bed and I don't want to drag her out. She holds a grudge so I can't do it just before breakfast or tea or she will not eat. I got the pipette out of my bra last night when she was on the window sill but she read my mind and scarpered!

Must crack on with work as I am off next week (woohoo!) so will catch up later on.

Have a good day xx


----------



## huckybuck

Morning all. 
Hols is none the worse for yesterday and had 2 lots of morning treats! 

Huck has dodgy bots (no idea where that came from) but thankfully he hasn’t got it all down his trousers like he usually does although the house STINkS!!!!! Hope we don’t get any suprise visitors or they will get a suprise 😂

Hoping to clear out the old bark from the hen run today if Mr HB can give me a hand with it. Now the girls are in constantly it needs freshening up. 

Hope your day runs smoothly @Mrs Funkin and hope @urbantigers day gets a whole heap better! 

Let’s all have an easy Friday!


----------



## Willow_Warren

Yeah I got a new cover for the chicken run and put it in this morning before I let them out (my old one was like a leaky sieve so really not up to housing order standards, I’d delayed getting a new cover as wanted to extend the run before winter now there’s 8 of them, but needs must). I also need to put some new bedding in the run so will try either this evening or maybe lunchtime.









The cover doesn’t feel as thick as the old one but it’s not bad and a fraction of the cost of the omlet ones which also don’t last.


----------



## Charity

Cully said:


> Hey it's Fri-yay!
> Had an early alarm at 4 when I felt my arm being gnawed. So gave Moo brekkie number 1. Too cold to get up yet so had a cuppa in bed.
> Must get up soon as I'm off to ASDA today to get more Moo food and see what else jumps into my trolley.
> Which reminds me, I was on Amazon last night buying DS his Christmas pressie when a new cat scratch post accidently fell into my basket. Before I knew it I'd pressed 'buy now'.
> She needs it as the sisal on her old Fat Boy has more slices than a side of bacon 😅.
> 
> @Charity ,oh what a nuisance about Orlando. I hope your friend wasn't too upset he's not coming home just yet.
> Is the 'wrong flu jabs' just your area do you know, or widespread?
> Hope you find something tempting in the Black Friday sales.
> Enjoy your breakfast. Has OH honoured his i.o.u yet?
> 
> @urbantigers , yes I have the same problem with pressing the 'post' button. Not so much on my laptop but I always have to double check on my phone. It's v annoying.
> 
> @Mrs Funkin , I like the Sharwoods sauces. Have you tried the Loyd Grossman jars, they're tasty too. Especially the Tomato and Garlic, and the Tikka.
> Hope you have a not too hectic day and don't end up doing your run in the rain.
> 
> Must get a move on or I'll miss my bus
> Have a good day all, whatever you're doing. Hope you've got something to look forward to this weekend.
> View attachment 579658


Here's a report about the flu jabs. Fingers crossed its not us.

NHS flu jab blunder fears: Over-65s may have been given WRONG vaccine (msn.com)


----------



## Cully

GingerNinja said:


> I got the pipette out of my bra last night when she was on the window sill but she read my mind and scarpered!


It's surprising what we put down there. I used to keep baby guinea pigs down mine.
Hope you have something nice planned for next week


----------



## huckybuck

@Willow_Warren what size is your run and what size is the cover you’ve bought? I could do with a new roof cover too. 

I need to get more side panels to try to stop the rain and surface water pouring in - I just can’t keep it dry in there atm.

It looks lovely now I’ve cleaned it out but that will only last a week or so whilst it’s dry!


----------



## ewelsh

Hello all, I am back, my goodness life is manic when husband is home, we had a couple of days away at a fabulous hotel, socializing with husbands work colleague, we did an afternoon of shooting and now I have bruised shoulders, all worth it as I won out of the women’s league 😄 Great food @BarneyBobCat perfect place near enough for you, Mrs BBC will love the food. Yorkshire Michelin Star Restaurant | Shaun Rankin
We had a taster evening too with Shaun Rankin which was just stunning, but I passed on the venison 😉 I would have posted it to you but might have been a tad tough by the time it reached you.

Back down to earth now, packed husband off back to work, leaving me sort out 3 ton of stone, 2 ton of sand and 5 bags of cement along with delivery of a digger, I can now drive a mini digger after a 5 min lesson 😂 not bad parking hey.





















I will catch up with you all this evening, did skim through a few pages, @Charity ( sent you wasap ) sorry to hear about your other neighbour, all rather depressing for you. I can’t believe that about your vaccination 😳 Thats bad about Orlando. Ypou been shopping again, I hope you treated yourself for a change. Xx
@huckybuck glade Kate is out the other side of her operation, thats one big step done. Sorry to read about Holly, I hope they can fit her in soon. Love to Huck and his botty, also, that was a lot for you to worry about in days xx
Off to check up on BBC push up challenge.


Love to all x


----------



## Ali71

Roll call fail for me today sadly, @Charity can vouch for me being out the door early! I was saying hello to someone at the gym and managed to walk straight into one of the heavy bits of kit, this was before I even got my coat off. I wanted to turn the air blue but it was busy so I had to tough it out and laugh it off...I now have an egg just below my knee on the outer side of my leg. I expect I will be all manner of colours in the next day or two!

Been to the vet with Milo this afternoon for his Solensia jab. He didn't like being on the vet table so he decided to jump down and jump back INTO his carrier... this from a cat who starfishes every time I try and put him in there!

@ewelsh you do love a project !! Great to see you back, sounds like you've had an action-packed couple of weeks.
@Charity hope you had a lovely breakfast treat and bought some nice things
@GingerNinja good luck catching Luna later 🤭 little monkey.. the things you have to do. Hope you've got some nice things planned for your week off
@huckybuck lovely news about Kate, she does sound a very positive person and won't let this get in her way. Sorry to hear that Huck has a bad tummy, hope he is feeling better soon. I'm going to do a cake this weekend!
@Willow_Warren hope you didn't step in anything nasty
@urbantigers fingers crossed things got better in the land of IT today
@Mrs Funkin enjoy your chicken tikka. I had fishfingers  that's how I'm rolling today!
@BarneyBobCat you're doing brilliantly


Have a lovely evening x


----------



## GingerNinja

Cully said:


> It's surprising what we put down there. I used to keep baby guinea pigs down mine.
> Hope you have something nice planned for next week


That made me think of something funny my aunt used to say.... can you remember when you were growing up and was chuffed when you could hold a pencil under a boob because that meant that they were getting bigger? Well the ladies in our family (apart from my sister) could each hold a small branch of WH Smiths under each boob 

Nothing planned, I need to decide what needs doing over the weekend.


----------



## huckybuck

GingerNinja said:


> That made me think of something funny my aunt used to say.... can you remember when you were growing up and was chuffed when you could hold a pencil under a boob because that meant that they were getting bigger? Well the ladies in our family (apart from my sister) could each hold a small branch of WH Smiths under each boob
> 
> Nothing planned, I need to decide what needs doing over the weekend.


I can’t even hold a pencil 🤣


----------



## Ali71

Me neither HB (no pun) 😆


----------



## Willow_Warren

@huckybuck i have the omlet cube with standard 1m run attached then a 3m x 2m “walk in” extension. I got a piece of tarp 3m x 4m then used the omlet bungee hooks to secure it down (got 2 winters out of my last one).


----------



## urbantigers

Oh goodness, what a lot I’ve missed. Good to see you back @ewelsh 

I don’t ever want to look at a screen again. New laptop and new phone in the same week when I have a headache, fibro flare up symptoms (which affect my eyes) and generally feel out of sorts is really not good. However, I did get onto work, I have got my new phone set up and although I still have stuff to resolve on work laptop (glad no-one contacted me about that tbh as I had enough on my plate today) I’m sort of sorted. I am in a bizarre situation of having 2 phones working. I got my PAC code and went to activate my new sim. Gave my code and got a message all up and running but my existing number will not work until 14th November. So I have a temporary number. My old sim still works in my old phone. My new temporary number works in my new phone. I can ring out from my new phone with my temp number (work colleague confirmed it comes through as that number) but if someone rings me on my regular number, I can still answer on my new phone. I’m not even going to try to get my head around that. So basically I’m wandering around clutching 2 phones and using both simultaneously  Bonkers. At some point my old sim will stop working and my number should be transferred to my new sim. I was expecting that to happen straight away but apparently not.

@Ali71 Mosi didn’t even get out of his carrier on Monday. The vet opened the top and just did him whilst he stayed in the carrier. How much do you pay for it? Curious as it’s obviously something that can be compared. I paid £107.50 on Monday (ouch) and curious as to whether that’s similar to what others pay. I’m impressed with petplan though. Vets put through a claim for 2 injections on Monday, petplan confirmed on Tuesday and approved on Wednesday. Money went into my bank yesterday.


----------



## BarneyBobCat

ewelsh said:


> Hello all, I am back, my goodness life is manic when husband is home, we had a couple of days away at a fabulous hotel, socializing with husbands work colleague, we did an afternoon of shooting and now I have bruised shoulders, all worth it as I won out of the women’s league 😄 Great food @BarneyBobCat perfect place near enough for you, Mrs BBC will love the food. Yorkshire Michelin Star Restaurant | Shaun Rankin
> We had a taster evening too with Shaun Rankin which was just stunning, but I passed on the venison 😉 I would have posted it to you but might have been a tad tough by the time it reached you.
> 
> Back down to earth now, packed husband off back to work, leaving me sort out 3 ton of stone, 2 ton of sand and 5 bags of cement along with delivery of a digger, I can now drive a mini digger after a 5 min lesson 😂 not bad parking hey.
> 
> View attachment 579673
> 
> 
> View attachment 579674
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will catch up with you all this evening, did skim through a few pages, @Charity ( sent you wasap ) sorry to hear about your other neighbour, all rather depressing for you. I can’t believe that about your vaccination 😳 Thats bad about Orlando. Ypou been shopping again, I hope you treated yourself for a change. Xx
> @huckybuck glade Kate is out the other side of her operation, thats one big step done. Sorry to read about Holly, I hope they can fit her in soon. Love to Huck and his botty, also, that was a lot for you to worry about in days xx
> Off to check up on BBC push up challenge.
> 
> 
> Love to all x


That's too posh for me @ewelsh - I bet they didnt serve Stella!


----------



## Ali71

@urbantigers we paid £119!! Although I think my vets charge £12 for the actual administering of the injection (by a nurse). He's normally fine being on the table but maybe he was offended by the reading on the scales 😕. Petplan are also swift at paying, the vets just deal with them directly for me, and every couple of appointments I catch up with my 20% 

Hope you get some rest from you IT woes this weekend


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well my day was overall better than expected - though some "challenges" along the way. Honestly, I despair sometimes. 

My tikka masala report is as follows @BarneyBobCat - very tasty but a bit watery, I'd probably only use half a tin of tomatoes in future. I didn't add cream as I haven't got any, spoon of yoghurt is a reasonable substitute IMO. Deffo must be chicken thighs though and I wish I'd had a naan bread. Not thick like a TM in a curry house.


----------



## BarneyBobCat

You didnt say if it was nice or not @Mrs Funkin , but I would advise sieving tinned tomatoes to get rid of the water in future. Yoghurt is no substitute for cream! But needs must!


----------



## BarneyBobCat

.... And now Im salivating at the thought of Indian food


----------



## Jaf

When I go to an Indian restaurant I have a plain nan, which I like. And chicken which they have to wash to get rid of the marinade, with chips. Honestly wasted on me but my friends/ family adore Indian food.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

BarneyBobCat said:


> You didnt say if it was nice or not @Mrs Funkin , but I would advise sieving tinned tomatoes to get rid of the water in future. Yoghurt is no substitute for cream! But needs must!


It was nice, yes, just not thick like a restaurant TM - thanks for the tip re: sieving, I shall employ that in future.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Jaf said:


> When I go to an Indian restaurant I have a plain nan, which I like. And chicken which they have to wash to get rid of the marinade, with chips. Honestly wasted on me but my friends/ family adore Indian food.


I don't really like Indian food Jaf, I'd say it's my least favourite (overall) cuisine. Well. I say that. I like certain things but the thing I don't like is sitting in a restaurant where I am enveloped with the smells. It makes me feel yuck. 

I do LOVE a plain naan though  If I could have a plain naan and a bowl of some kind of creamy coconutty sauce, I'd be happy.


----------



## Jaf

Mrs Funkin said:


> I don't really like Indian food Jaf, I'd say it's my least favourite (overall) cuisine. Well. I say that. I like certain things but the thing I don't like is sitting in a restaurant where I am enveloped with the smells. It makes me feel yuck.
> 
> I do LOVE a plain naan though  If I could have a plain naan and a bowl of some kind of creamy coconutty sauce, I'd be happy.


I sometimes drive past an Indian restaurant, the smell is very strong. I don't notice such a strong smell from the other restaurants. Garlic smell sometimes makes me feel faint. 

I often think I could live off bread-related things. They're my favourite parts of meal.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

If I had my way @Jaf I'd mostly eat beige food with the occasional tomato thrown in


----------



## Jaf

To make you chuckle.....I once described an Indian restaurant as "the man that washes my chicken". 

This particular restaurant, in Stoke Newington, was this first restaurant to really try to find something I could eat. I'm forever grateful. Thinking about it, that was 30 years ago! Eeek!


----------



## Jaf

Mrs Funkin said:


> If I had my way @Jaf I'd mostly eat beige food with the occasional tomato thrown in


Does Ketchup count??


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Jaf said:


> Does Ketchup count??


Not for me, nope. It only has two places in life.

Oops, sorry everyone. I just realised we are on the morning thread not cookery…! I’m heading there.


----------



## SbanR

Your other post makes sense now Mrs F.
It appeared out of nowhere. I was scratching my head, wondering how/where I'd missed it 😸


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Good morning team, looks grey outside, breezy again.

I’ve the next session of my dressmaking course today. Time to start constructing the dress! I shall go to the nice little garden centre on the way I think, as I’ve not been to their Christmas Rooms yet, they do about eight “rooms” each year, each with a different theme. I know @Charity would enjoy it there, they are actually barely really a garden centre any longer, more of a “home” place - we bought our kitchen sideboard there when we moved in, also a huge vase for the landing and a fish shoal wall decoration for the conservatory. I do love the Christmas rooms though.

Nothing else going on here, there was the potential to go out to a band at the sailing club tonight but don’t think we can be bothered. We don’t go out half as much as we used to, I think I got used to not going out during the pandemic and it’s carried on. Plus the costs don’t help, even just an evening at the club for a band now would be minimum £35. Obviously it’s parkrun this morning too. I do have a small pile of ironing to do but that might wait until tomorrow. Or Monday. Or…hehe.

I hope everyone has a nice weekend. It’s been a bit stressful for everyone this week, what with vet visits and neighbourly bereavements and operations and work and IT and health stresses, so I hope You all get chance to decompress this weekend.


----------



## Willow_Warren

I’m writing a shopping list! Wrote down all the fruit i need for 2x Christmas cakes and half a batch of mincemeat! (Plus stuff for brownies tomorrow. I’m a bit hit and miss with brownies but Recipe to try from my new cookbook) + some other Xmas bits whilst I’m out!

really got to get focussed on Christmas cards! At the moment I’ve not a clue what I’m going to make! one of my favour designers has brought out some new stamps, I just can’t quite bring myself to spend the money when I already have so many (rather overerspent last year on Christmas stamps).

otherwise I’m going to have to see what the day brings!


----------



## GingerNinja

Good morning

It's a bit grey here again but still mild. I'm hoping to get some washing out because I have loads including bedding and pet beds to get done!
I managed to get Luna with the flea treatment last night and she didn't sulk for as long as usual.

I'm not sure what else I'll get up to today  I had better start with putting the rest of my food shopping away!

I hope that everyone has a good day x


----------



## Cully

Yay it's Caturday. Tbh one day is very like another to me who no longer goes to work, but I do remember and understand how important the weekend is for many.

Yesterdays shopping was a nightmare as most of the things I really wanted weren't in stock, and those that were I just couldn't make my mind up whether I really needed them. See what the prospect of being skint is doing to us!
I managed to clear ASDA's shelves of Moo's salmon terrine, but none of her favourite Milky Treats or Felix were available.
Tried to buy some thermal leggings but I'm sure the sizes weren't correct with a waistband that looked as if it would be tight on a 12 yo, which I am definitely not! I really want some long John type but haven't seen any.
I did at least get a pair of slipper/bootees. Don't like the pink pom poms but I know someone who will 😽 .

@Charity , thanks for that flu jab link. It's good that they will let us know if it affects us. But looking at the state of things atm it probably won't be until next summer. Never mind, we can have the late flu jab _and_ our next COVID booster at the same time!

@ewelsh, glad to see you're back and getting stuck in straight away with the digger. I wonder what you might unearth once you start.

@BarneyBobCat , well done with the push ups, your doing so well.
Hope you enjoy your date with Stella.

Better let Misty out as she's leaping around now I've wiped the condensation off the window and she can see the birds. 
Not sure what the day holds apart from fixing together a new scratch post when it arrives and recycling the old one.
Dithering about ordering some boots I want but I'm a bit of a disaster shopping for clothes online sizewise.
Have a great weekend everyone and do loads of fun things if you can.


----------



## Charity

Good morning from, dare I say it, the sunny south. I actually slept quite well last night though I had to wait until after midnight for OH to come to bed as he was watching something good on TV. No good going off before then or he'd wake me up then I'd never get back to sleep. First job when I got up was clearing up a furball. 😝

It's early days but I am super excited to say that I have hopefully found Orlando's Mum a lovely cat at Sally's ARC, thanks to Ali71 suggesting it to me. There are just no cats around this way wanting indoor homes, whereas Sally has lots and she rehomes country wide which I wasn't aware of. My friend wants him, Sally's agreed and now arrangements are trying to be made to get him here from Wolverhampton. It all hangs on the transport availability. It means she won't have seen him beforehand but I know she would take on any suitable poor wee soul who needed a good home and he seems just right for her. I told her yesterday when she got back from her break away and she's so pleased. Must admit I feel nervous. Of course, you don't want to see a photo of him do you? 😉

Washing day today for sure, they are very sporadic with the weather we're having. It would help if OH would get the tumble drier mended before hell freezes over though not using it is saving electricity.

@Cully, I'm looking for boots too. I hate buying footwear. Don't you find one of the things they never tell you about getting older is that your feet change so shoes and boots you wore last year don't feel comfortable anymore. 😏
@BarneyBobCat, got me worried there from @Cully's comment, thought you had another woman you were dating but have checked and its only that French bird Stella Artois. 😉 
@GingerNinja, well done getting the flea treatment done
@Willow_Warren, make sure you use all those stamps up by the deadline which is early January I think
@Ali71, hope you had a reasonable night and aren't feeling too sore this morning
@ewelsh, well, what can I say. You'll be too busy digging up half of Lincolnshire to talk to us today. I need to have words with that man of yours.

Hope everyone has a nice day and I quote from a birthday present I got last week - a day without laughter is a day wasted.


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Don't worry @Charity , only Mrs BNC would put up with me!

Its CATURDAY! Heading out for my Dads delayed birthday. 40 push ups done - need to get all 100 done before I go out as I will be very squiffy later on. Im going to get a quick bike ride in too


----------



## urbantigers

Morning! Happy Saturday!

That’s great news for Orlando’s mum 

I love Indian food but I like S-E Asian food the best. Everything tastes better with fish sauce and lime juice 

That’s a comparable price for the solensia @Ali71 I pay an injection fee too. I had thought she said £85 including the fee but maybe she said £85 plus the injection fee. First one I was paying for bloods too so didn’t notice how much the Solensia was. At least petplan will give me a bit back each time.

The boys are having mad half hour here at the moment. We’ve played a fishing rod toy game and then Mosi was batting a ping pong ball around like a kitten and now they are chasing each other around. It’s at these times that Mosi tends to forget he has arthritis and sometimes his back legs slip a bit. Doesn’t slow him down though  

I am supposed to be meeting a friend for coffee this morning but she has no water. We were going to meet at a garden centre near her but they will have no water as it’s her whole area. So we may meet somewhere else if she can get washed etc ok. She does have bottled water. First I am going to go to buy a screen protector for my new phone. I have a case but no screen protector but I need someone to put it on for me anyway so usually go to Curry’s to get a glass one and get them to put it on. I’m not taking 2 phones out with me so if anyone tries to contact me on my old phone I may or may not be reached on my new phone. If not, it will just have to wait until I get home.

Totally random question and unlikely, but has anyone got a Casetify phone case? Just curious as I’ve found a really nice cat one on there but very expensive. If I knew it was going to be really nice, I’d treat myself to it but I have no idea what the quality will be like or what the print will look like in reality. I keep trying to put it out of my mind but it won’t go!!


----------



## Ali71

@Charity of course we all want to see a photo😻 I'm so happy that Orlando's Mum is going to have a new friend, I'm sure Sally will find a way to get him to you. Then it will be a new gotcha day! I did have an unsettled night as I couldn't get my leg comfortable. Bruise is still to really come out but you can see it forming. I'm glad it's opaque tights and leggings weather now!! 

Good Morning grey and murky here in Norfolk. Managed a 10 mile ride first thing, which was nice but started cloudy, turned from that to heavy mist then light drizzle. One word.. Moist. I got a text from Asda part way saying my driver was 4 stops away, which equated to 8.15 so I had to pedal harder than planned 😄. All done now thought and I've been back and had breakfast but he's still not here. Naughty Russell, I will be having words when you arrive with your 2 substitutes!
OH is at work so the morning is my own, I am catching up with a friend for a phone call and between that and doing washing, which I have no faith in getting dry, I will be pottering about. I've bought more pastry and sausages, plus some baking bits, and thanks to @huckybuck sending me a ninja cake tin I could try that today 😍too.
@Cully check out Heatgen in M&S for thermal leggings? Good luck with the new scratching post
@BarneyBobCat have a great time at the party, I'd do extra push ups today in case you're feeling fragile tomorrow 😆
@Willow_Warren enjoy your baking day
@Mrs Funkin have a great time at sewing class! Look forward to progress report later 😍
@GingerNinja fingers crossed on the washing front, I've got loads too
@urbantigers I'm glad it's on a par, I thought I was paying over the odds but then Milo has to have 2 vials as he's a chubster. I'm trying to get him under 7 so we can drop down to one. Hope you get to meet your friend 

Let the weekend commence! X


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Good Morning 

Not sunny here at the moment - hoping we get some later. Only food shopping on my must do list today and, maybe, some time tidying up in the garden ? I may not be around that much over the weekend as I'm "test driving" a new forum format for the charity where I'm a volunteer moderator. If you think the changeover on here was bad you want to see what they've come up with  Appearance is very much "in yer face" and confusing. Links to various actions are so well hidden I haven't been able to find them yet  Plus navigation of the site is a joke. I think I'll have a roaring headache by the time I've finished and typed up my report tomorrow ! On top of that I think I'm starting another cold - woke up with sore throat again this morning 



Charity said:


> make sure you use all those stamps up by the deadline which is early January I think


""_We're adding barcodes to our regular stamps. *After 31 January 2023, regular stamps without a barcode* will no longer be valid*. You can either use up these stamps before this deadline or swap them for the new barcoded ones_""

You need to tell us more about this new addition to PF - name, boy/girl, description and, yes, photos are mandatory 



ewelsh said:


> Back down to earth now, packed husband off back to work, leaving me sort out 3 ton of stone, 2 ton of sand and 5 bags of cement along with delivery of a digger, I can now drive a mini digger after a 5 min lesson 😂 not bad parking hey.


Think I must have missed something earlier - whatever are you going to be building with that lot ?



Ali71 said:


> Bruise is still to really come out but you can see it forming. I'm glad it's opaque tights and leggings weather now!!


Arnica will bring the bruising out - either the cream applied topically or the tablets taken internally !

@Mrs Funkin glad to hear that work was not as bad as you feared it would be - enjoy y our sewing course and have a nice rest this weekend 

and to everyone hope you have a positive weekend with lots of nice treats !!!! I'm off now to find me some breakfast and then get myself sorted for today !


----------



## ewelsh

Morning all

@Mrs Funkin again we agree on something, I am not an Indian food person either and I too dislike the smell Of the restaurant, enjoy your class today, xx

@Cully I am on the case for Long John’s for you 😉 as for what will be in the ground….. we will see, last time I had a digger in the garden I found a whole spring brass bed 😂

@Charity Your friend will just LOVE Max he is just gorgeous. He will be one very spoilt boy and much younger for her too which is lovely as she has only ever had older cats.
Had to laugh at your Stella joke 😂. I am not doing the work, no way, I am the lackey who gets to carry and ferry things, hopefully all in the digger. X


@BarneyBobCat have a fun day with your Dad 

@Ali71 hows your bump today? Are you suffering in silence? Thats so annoying when groceries say they are arriving then dont, sort Russell out big time. Xx

@Bertie'sMum good luck with the other forum, we will miss you, dont be gone for too long will you? Xx hope your cold is a blip. X


Not much planned today except digging, I will update you all later, here are the before pictures x


Have a good day everyone xx


----------



## ewelsh

@Bertie'sMum - Job is just a bigger patio x


----------



## huckybuck

Morning Morning. It’s supposed to be bright and warm today but no sign as yet. 

I am a tad sore today as cleaned the hen run to an inch of its life yesterday! I had to stop clearing the roof as my shoulder was too sore but will just try to do a bit each day. 

The hens have finally started to fluff up after their moults too so they actually look like proper chickens again rather than ready for the oven ones!

I haven’t a lot planned today but will probably meet one of my golfing friends for a coffee later. 

I need to get my Christmas Cards printed but I have no idea how to do it so will probably have to pay someone to do it for me which I could do without lol! I’ve got the picture sorted already so it’s just the layout and text but that’s enough to baffle me! 

Mr HB is golfing today AND tomorrow so it’s looking a GREAT weekend 😂


----------



## huckybuck

@ewelsh it’s good to see you back! I love a digger. But I really like tractors lol! One day I’d like to live somewhere I can have a John Deere! 

@Ali71 witch hazel was always Nanny’s go to for bruises!

@Charity so pleased you’ve found a rescue for your friend at last - looking forward to a photo and hearing how he settles in. 

@Bertie'sMum I had an uncomfortable throat last week and felt sniffly but thankfully it didn’t amount to anything. I always try to cook with garlic, ginger and chilli and turmeric if I feel I’m coming down with something, to try to keep it at bay! Hope yours disappears too.


----------



## lymorelynn

ewelsh said:


> @Bertie'sMum - Job is just a bigger patio x


Any bodies waiting to be buried? Or could there already be one under the old patio🙀
Good morning all
I am still here honestly, just haven't been posting much.
Had my hair cut in the week which I'm very pleased with. Lunch out at Bournemouth college, which was a little disappointing. The food was good but they had sold out of the only dessert that I wanted 😞 There was also a very large group, taking up three tables, who were celebrating the retirement of one of their members and hadn't forewarned the management that they were going to be making presentations and speeches. All very nice but did spoil a quiet lunch somewhat. 
Other than that not much going on. The BLCs are growing and getting cheekier. The big girls are all well too.
Have a relaxing weekend if you need it and enjoy whatever you do ☺


----------



## BarneyBobCat

10 mile blast on the bike and 100 press ups done. Bring on the beer!


----------



## GingerNinja

Oh I've seen him @Charity , I actually sent the post to my mum last week  I'm sure Sally will sort transport soon as she is full and struggling with vet bills at the mo. He's a handsome, gentle looking boy.

I would love a digger @ewelsh when I was little I once put a JCB at the top of my Christmas list (second was a dolphin 🐬).... needless to say, I didn't get either 

I've been looking at colours again, what does anybody think of "cherry truffle" for my cabinets? Not sure that I'm brave enough 

Washing machine full of cat beds/blankets has finished but still grey and not much breeze @Ali71 

I've pulled out my bed and side cabinets and hoovered thoroughly, no signs of fleas but that's the only room I've been in without socks. I will probably still treat it as I have a can of indorex that I bought earlier in the year.

Just having a cuddle with Luna on the sofa so that will have to wait!


----------



## Ali71

@ewelsh you just want to sit out on your rocking chair  Have fun with the digging, you have such a beautiful home.
I took pity on Russell when he arrived, I think he was having a bad morning. While I was unloading my shopping into bags I found a load of stuff was covered in the washing up liquid I'd bought. Poor Steve, soapy fruit pastilles 🤭 Luckily I rescued them, plus the bananas which were in a bag. 

@huckybuck yes my Mum always said witch hazel for bruises. If i go out later I'll pick some up.
Have you seen these for printing cards? They have got a Black Friday deal on as well, I expect it's quite straightforward but happy to help if you need.
Lovely to see you @lymorelynn, sorry it wasn't such a nice lunch at the college, I know you love going normally
Its brightening up @GingerNinja!! I swear I can see a bit of blue sky and the branches are swaying a bit here. ETA we now have sun!! Haha, love it, what are you asking for this year, unicorn droppings  Enjoy your cuddle with Luna, she's forgiven you already see? X


----------



## Ali71

sorry HB a link would help









Personalised Christmas Cards 2021 | Photo Cards | Photobox


Tis the season for all things merry. Show your loved ones what's up with personalised Christmas cards they'll never forget.




www.photobox.co.uk


----------



## ewelsh

Enjoy your quiet weekend @huckybuck 😉 loads of John D around here, not just tractors either, I get mower envy 😂

@lymorelynn if my husband were here, he would be 6ft under by now, I had no idea of the works till yesterday, talk about drop it on me 🙄. 
Glad you like your hair, hows your teeth now? Settled? As for your “no dessert“ well that just spoils any meal doesn’t it. How disappointing for you and I bet it was super noisy with all those ladies who were all trying to talk over each other!
You need to cook yourself a special cake all for yourself today. X
Little imps now I bet, going over to your thread to have a swoon xx

@GingerNinja Cherry truffle sounds fab, give it a go, can you get a sample pot? You’d be surprised how far one tiny tin goes. 

@Ali71 sit down what’s that? Im sure my husband is trying to kill me off with exhaustion. Thank you re compliment, it does look better in photos than for real, if you could only see the blown brick and mortar. Ok we can give Russell a break today as he was obviously stressed, bit of a bu**** that you had to wash your groceries free of washing up liquid… I had that one with honey, took absolutely ages to clean. Xx


----------



## Charity

@huckybuck, I was very pleased with Snapfish doing my calendars and they do design your own cards and there is 50% off everything at the moment. I actually spent over £80 last week on calendars and a framed photo but only paid £45.

Snapfish


----------



## Charity

Here is the hopefully new member of my friend's family. His name is Max and he is between 3-5 years old. As I adore tabbies, he can do no wrong. Described as a gentle lad who enjoys a fuss although he can be shy of strangers. Isn't he gorgeous. Please everyone keep fingers crossed.

The ARC is in need of funds badly at the moment as they have cats coming in daily and quite a large outstanding vet's bill if anyone has a few pennies to spare. One cat has just had an eye removed and dental treatment which has cost over £800.










My OH has just told me the electrician, who we've been trying to get to come for about four weeks, has just been in contact and is turning up shortly. So much for a quiet weekend. 😏


----------



## Cully

BarneyBobCat said:


> 10 mile blast on the bike and 100 press ups done. Bring on the beer!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh hi Max! Aren’t you a handsome boy, I shall keep my fingers crossed that all can be sorted out @Charity xx


----------



## SbanR

Max the Gentle Giant


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Meet Stella!








Isn't she pretty?!


----------



## Charity

BarneyBobCat said:


> Meet Stella!
> View attachment 579708
> 
> Isn't she pretty?!


A nice rounded girl, good hips. Excuse me for saying but isn't she a bit old for you, born in 1366!


----------



## huckybuck

Charity said:


> Here is the hopefully new member of my friend's family. His name is Max and he is between 3-5 years old. As I adore tabbies, he can do no wrong. Described as a gentle lad who enjoys a fuss although he can be shy of strangers. Isn't he gorgeous. Please everyone keep fingers crossed.
> 
> The ARC is in need of funds badly at the moment as they have cats coming in daily and quite a large outstanding vet's bill if anyone has a few pennies to spare. One cat has just had an eye removed and dental treatment which has cost over £800.
> 
> View attachment 579704
> 
> 
> My OH has just told me the electrician, who we've been trying to get to come for about four weeks, has just been in contact and is turning up shortly. So much for a quiet weekend. 😏


Oh what a handsome lad he is!!!


----------



## ewelsh

Charity said:


> A nice rounded girl, good hips. Excuse me for saying but isn't she a bit old for you, born in 1366!




😂 🤣 😂 agreed with @Charity vintage is one thing, but your Stella should be dead


----------



## Bertie'sMum

ewelsh said:


> @Bertie'sMum good luck with the other forum, we will miss you, dont be gone for too long will you? Xx hope your cold is a blip. X


#
Back earlier than expected  I've just finished and emailed off a 3 page critique of the new forum to the IT guys setting it up - that'll teach 'em to ask me to test drive it 😈 As a volunteer moderator on their current forum I found numerous serious omissions that will cause future problems and, if they aren't fixed before it goes live at the end of this month, I may very well resign from that forum


----------



## ewelsh

You go @Bertie'sMum given ‘em hell 😉


----------



## Bertie'sMum

ewelsh said:


> You go @Bertie'sMum given ‘em hell 😉


Don't worry I'm no shrinking violet 

New larger patio ? At least there won't so much grass to mow !!!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

OMG! I am SO rubbish at sewing. I'm so so slow. I overthink everything. I got so frustrated today with most of the rest of the group just inanely talking about RUBBISH when I was trying to concentrate. 

URGH!

(And yes, my capitalisation is entirely deliberate)

Having a glass of fizz or six now. Ppppfffftttttt. 

Going to read back and see how everyone is. But not before I go GGRRRRRRR again.


----------



## ewelsh

Oh @Mrs Funkin I know how you feel, I was always at the back of the class with crochet whilst Christine smarty pants was racing ahead with not even a glow on her forehead, I must have added 15 wrinkles to my forehead in the beginning, then I just thought “sod it” 😂 
You will crack it in your own good time and for the record I think your doing really well, look at your top again xx


----------



## Charity

@Mrs Funkin, I hated sewing when I was at school and have never done any since. It didn't help that a teacher humiliated me in front of everyone else by giving me a telling off because she said the dress I was working on smelled of smoke. My parents were both smokers and she was right but she didn't have to blab it to everybody as if it was my fault.

I wouldn't be wanting to listen to a load of small talk either when I was doing it like you.


----------



## ewelsh

@Charity what an awful teacher you had, how cruel. Xx

My husband had awful teachers too, he always recalls one teacher who summoned my husband to his office, so my husband went as told, knocked the door, the conversation went like this

Husband “ you wanted me Sir”
Teacher “ want you child, want you, I would rather have the Black Death you spastic child”


When I think back to when I was about 12yrs old my Religious Education teacher was Sister Benedict whilst teaching about Christianity which included being kind, she would pull my hair 😂



😳 they wouldn’t get away with that nowadays would they.


----------



## Ali71

I know people who never pursued their chosen career paths because their so-called "teachers" told them they weren't good enough and rather than encourage or assist, said they would never be capable of the grades they needed.The sad thing is that profession really lost someone that would have been amazing. How many more people were treated the same way...all teachers are definitely not equal. @ewelsh you are right, they would not get away with that nowadays.
Some folk will never know the ramifications of their throwaway comments, which can stay with a person for life


----------



## ewelsh

Very true @Ali71 for years my husband longed to bump into his horrible old teacher so badly, he had a speech all ready for him which went like this
” remember me Sir, I am the spastic child you hated, the one you thought I would never come to anything except jail, well look at me now” 😃


----------



## Charity

I had three teachers who were bullies. Those were the days when teachers scared you to death and you didn't answer back. My Mum went and gave one a right mouthful and told her to leave me alone, I was watching one of today's teachers in the playground this week and thought how different they are today. In my day, in a junior school, boys got caned and girls were hit on the back of their legs if they did something wrong.

As for careers, in my final school, they only cared about girls who were going to university, if you weren't good enough for that they didn't care what you did. I went to college then got a job without any help from teachers.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

...


----------



## huckybuck

In our primary and junior school boys and girls got the slipper!!!


----------



## BarneyBobCat

I have a very bad head. Great day out followed by a front room disco party at our house. I should have stopped drinking much earlier in the day, today is going to be tough!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Good morning, breezy again here but unusually it’s an easterly…which then confuses me about which way I should run. Husband has gone for a run already so he will report back to me how bad it is and then I’ll decided where to go and how far. 

This morning my plan is a run, then to the church for the Remembrance Day service. It’s Auntie’s birthday today (which is always tinged with sadness as D’s mum and Auntie were twins), so we are seeing her later for tea. It’s exciting as it means I don’t need to cook tonight, as D’s dad is cooking (auntie doesn’t really cook). Not sure what we will do in the gap between getting home from the church and going for tea. I might look at some sewing, I want to make some festive bits and bobs but I don’t think I’ll get round to it sadly. Maybe I will. I do need to do some ironing though, oh the excitement 

Hmmm, what else? Nothing I think. Happy Sunday everyone. I hope you all have a pleasant day and can do something that makes you smile.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

BarneyBobCat said:


> I have a very bad head. Great day out followed by a front room disco party at our house. I should have stopped drinking much earlier in the day, today is going to be tough!


Now drop and give me 50!


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Mrs Funkin said:


> Now drop and give me 50!


I know! I cant even think about it yet!!


----------



## Ali71

Good Morning everyone 
Its so foggy here, I'm glad I went out for a ride yesterday as I think this could be with us for much of the morning, if not all day. Its a shame for any of the Remembrance events going on, it would be much nicer to be cold and crisp. 

Not much planned today, breakfast done, I did another food order with the right items this time so I can attempt a cake. So this morning I will research some recipes, read a bit more of my book and watch the Remembrance coverage. Roast pork in the Ninja for lunch 😍 
@BarneyBobCat I was then wondering how energetic you would be this morning 😬🤭
@Mrs Funkin have a lovely day, even planning some festive bits and bobs might get you in the mood to make something. 

Have a good day everyone, enjoy your day of rest x


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Ive ordered a McDonalds for breakfast 

I'll be fine though - will be out on my bike this afternoon. Push ups will have to wait until tonight


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Good Morning 
Been up since 6 and still grey outside although we're supposed to have a sunny afternoon - which I could do with as planning on getting some laundry done today as the rest of the week looks like it's going to be wet !

Didn't have a good night as upstairs neighbours decided to hold a party with VERY loud music - I had to resort to ear plugs  but luckily it all stopped around 1130. Earlier in the evening someone had a noisy major firework party in the road behind us 

Just household chores on the old To Do list today - must be more proactive and get stuff done before it becomes a major chore Still finding problems with the new forum I'm testing and have to keep emailing IT with more questions !



Mrs Funkin said:


> OMG! I am SO rubbish at sewing. I'm so so slow. I overthink everything


If it's any consolation Mrs F I'm rubbish too - being left handed I find it difficult to even thread up a sewing machine so tend to do things like shorten hems/repairs by hand. My sister is a real whizz though (My Mum was the same) and I often call on her services. She's dyslexic and has problems with the basics like reading;/writing and is totally computer illiterate, but is very good with her hands (sewing, crafting, decorating, cooking). Whereas on the other hand I'm not so good in those areas but I'm OK in the ones she's not so good at - between us we manage though



BarneyBobCat said:


> Ive ordered a McDonalds for breakfast
> 
> I'll be fine though - will be out on my bike this afternoon. Push ups will have to wait until tonight


Could you give today a miss ? I suppose not as then you'd have to do 200 tomorrow

Well everyone I'm off to sort out breakfast so have a good day whatever you're planning on doing


----------



## huckybuck

Misty morning everyone!

Dreadful night’s sleep with my second shoulder last night - I can definitely feel it getting worse. I need to book another physio sharpish as had to cancel last week’s (Thurs) and not got one booked in now.

Nothing much planned today though - I need to wash the cat run out if it brightens up a bit and do a tiny bit of gardening.

Then I am tackling the grout on the tiled floors (mammoth task as we have a huge hall, loo, kitchen and family area and utility) but I have decided to do a small patch at a time to make it less daunting. I have to use bleach as well so the less I do at a time the better! 

Once I’ve got all that out the way and popped a meal in the Ninja (no idea what to cook today lol) then I might take myself back off to bed for a snooze this afternoon! 

Have a satisfying Sunday.


----------



## ewelsh

Morning all


I have been itching all morning to tell you all about my dream last night, I actually woke up laughing…

There was a race, the cat chatters were in the egg and spoon race whilst doing a 3 man leg race so obviously partnered up.

@Mrs Funkin and her D won of course, they were off like lightening.
@huckybuck was doing the race with her chicken 😂
@Charity and I never left the starting block as we were too busy talking 😂
@Cully did the race in her chair 🤣😂 ( this made me laugh the most )
@BarneyBobCat carried a very curvy red headed woman in a red dress ( that must be Stella )
@lymorelynn carried all her lamb chops over the line.
@Ali71 cycled in the wrong direction 🤣
@Bertie'sMum was disqualified 😂 

but get this @SbanR was trying to cook the eggs 🤣


Dog chatters won though 😃


----------



## ewelsh

@huckybuck do you have an electric toothbrush with an old head, use that on your grout I do it and it saves so much elbow grease x



Its like the Somme here, damn Kray Twins got through the netting last night and had a merry time digging holes in the mud, so today I am washing the floors then back out in the garden to work moving slabs.

I will get in to watch Remembrance service though.


Have a good day everyone x


----------



## huckybuck

ewelsh said:


> @huckybuck do you have an electric toothbrush with an old head, use that on your grout I do it and it saves so much elbow grease x
> 
> 
> 
> Its like the Somme here, damn Kray Twins got through the netting last night and had a merry time digging holes in the mud, so today I am washing the floors then back out in the garden to work moving slabs.
> 
> I will get in to watch Remembrance service though.
> 
> 
> Have a good day everyone x


Genius idea!!! Yep will give it a go.


----------



## huckybuck

ewelsh said:


> Morning all
> 
> 
> I have been itching all morning to tell you all about my dream last night, I actually woke up laughing…
> 
> There was a race, the cat chatters were in the egg and spoon race whilst doing a 3 man leg race so obviously partnered up.
> 
> @Mrs Funkin and her D won of course, they were off like lightening.
> @huckybuck was doing the race with her chicken 😂
> @Charity and I never left the starting block as we were too busy talking 😂
> @Cully did the race in her chair 🤣😂 ( this made me laugh the most )
> @BarneyBobCat carried a very curvy red headed woman in a red dress ( that must be Stella )
> @lymorelynn carried all her lamb chops over the line.
> @Ali71 cycled in the wrong direction 🤣
> @Bertie'sMum was disqualified 😂
> 
> but get this @SbanR was trying to cook the eggs 🤣
> 
> 
> Dog chatters won though 😃


Ooh wonder what a dream interpreter would make of all that! I love weird dreams 😂


----------



## ewelsh

huckybuck said:


> Ooh wonder what a dream interpreter would make of all that! I love weird dreams 😂



I was reading the forum before I went to bed and reading my book which did have a boot race in it, so I think my brain mixed the lot up. 😃 
I wonder if you all look the way I saw you in my dreams, I haven’t personally met any of you, but I have seen some of your faces like @huckybuck @Charity @SbanR @Ali71 @BarneyBobCat @lymorelynn


----------



## SbanR

Good morning, good morning it's very misty here but @ewelsh has started my day off laughing 😹 
@huckybuck you were so good at interpreting Cully's dream, what do you make of Emma's?
Give it your best shot!!!😹😹😹


----------



## BarneyBobCat

ewelsh said:


> I was reading the forum before I went to bed and reading my book which did have a boot race in it, so I think my brain mixed the lot up. 😃
> I wonder if you all look the way I saw you in my dreams, I haven’t personally met any of you, but I have seen some of your faces like @huckybuck @Charity @SbanR @Ali71 @BarneyBobCat @lymorelynn


If I had a beer in my hand you nailed it


----------



## Willow_Warren

Well good morning, I’m running a bit behind schedule. 

so far I’ve done the washing up, put the breadmaker on, cleaned the litter trays and been for a short 3mile ish walk! Popped into coop and got 2 sausage rolls and a kitkat Santa for 33p using my vouchers!

Really need some new walking footwear as my socks were wet through by the time I got home.
I was hoping to get the lawn mown but whilst it’s not raining it’s damp dull and foggy!
Either way I MUST get some garden tidying done before I think about doing any baking or sewing (why as I do lazy in the evenings and the weekends not long enough)

However that said I’m sat on the sofa having by yogurt for breakfast (we’ll ignore the donut I had earlier that was left over from yesterday) and Lola is on my lap so I won’t be moving for a little while!!


----------



## Bertie'sMum

huckybuck said:


> Once I’ve got all that out the way and popped a meal in the Ninja (no idea what to cook today lol)


Yesterday's Daily Mail had a whole section on easy recipes for air fryers. 



ewelsh said:


> @Bertie'sMum was disqualified 😂


Why ?  Did I break the rules ?



ewelsh said:


> @huckybuck do you have an electric toothbrush with an old head, use that on your grout I do it and it saves so much elbow grease x


I do use an old ordinary toothbrush when doing the bathroom tiles, but do like the idea of using my electric one I think it would be much quicker  By the way that Mr Muscle mould cleaner is very good and makes short work of cleaning mould off of the grouting - but don't get it on towels as it contains very strong bleach !



ewelsh said:


> I wonder if you all look the way I saw you in my dreams


Well do I ?











huckybuck said:


> I love weird dreams 😂


I have two recurring dreams/nightmares - the most common one is that I've taken a cat into work (??) without a carrier and it's escaped. I'm then chasing it around whilst trying to find a strong cardboard box to put it in  The second which started when I moved back in with Mum to care for her (Alzheimer's) - involved me parking my car in a multi-storey car park and then not being able to find it again. I did look for an interpretation for that one and it said that if you dream of losing an item it's because of a loss of some kind in your lifestyle - i.e. for me that equated to the loss of my freedom and independence as I was "tied" to Mum 24/7/365


----------



## BarneyBobCat

I frequently dream about not being able to find where I parked my car, and also not being able to unlock my phone. Its very annoying!


----------



## Charity

Good morning all. Thought I'd never get this message finished, would you believe I started it at 7.30 this morning then kept getting waylaid. 

It's quite warm and we have wall to wall sunshine this morning. Hoping to get some more washing done today before more rain comes again tomorrow. I managed a bit of gardening yesterday.

Watched the Festival of Remembrance last night, I love the military bands, probably because when I was growing up we lived next door to two Marine families who were bandsmen and we used to go to lots of events with them.

Now watching the Remembrance Service. Purdey's wearing her poppy in memory of all the animals who have died.










@ewelsh, your imagination knows no bounds. Thanks for keeping me talking so I missed the race. 🙄
@BarneyBobCat, I have never had a McDonalds in my life. It must be the only caf I've never been in. Oh, and it was you keeping Bertie's Mum awake last night then was it with the disco party?
@Bertie's Mum, what's with all the fireworks, we had a lot this weekend too. You do look nice, lovely smile
@Mrs Funkin, hope you enjoy your tea, even though its tinged with sadness 
@Ali71, hope your leg is a bit better this morning...I love the colour purple. Enjoy your day
@huckybuck, don't do too much work and make your shoulder worse
@SbanR, hope you weren't having your breakfast when laughing at Emma's dream - hate you to choke
@Willow_Warren, you have been busy this morning. I'll send you some of our sunshine to dry your socks

I have a recurring dream that my mother lives somewhere on her own yet I've never been to visit her and I always wake up feeling really guilty and ashamed. I want to go and see her but I can never find out where she lives.

Have a good Sunday everyone. Too soon be Monday xx


----------



## Jaf

My dreams are boring shopping ones or weird ones. This was 3 nights ago...

I'm in an airport with an almost brother, 3 men in front of us have no trousers or underwear on. They find this hilarious! Waving their bits around. But my brother takes offence and runs over and wees on one of them. I woke up very confused.


----------



## ewelsh

@Bertie'sMum oh wow look at you, lovely to see your face after all these years. For some reason I had you down as a red head…. you have a lovely smiley face 😃 x

Dreams can be so varied, but not nice when it upsets you. My bad dreams normally involve the sea about to engulf me.




I have had a right workout already, we have been trying to move 5 bags of stone from one end of the garden to the other, we adopted the Egyptian technique ( I think it was their idea ) my back is in bits, I had to move the posts, I got the raw end of the deal, I swiftly moved to the digger on the third bag.

A few pics, ignore the state of me and no zooming in @huckybuck


----------



## GingerNinja

Good morning.

I've been late at doing everything today, feet hurting too much but I must get moving more or it will get worse.

I had to finish off my washing in the tumble yesterday so not sure if I'll bother hanging out today's two loads. Ginkgo actually slept in his newly washed bed for a change, he usually leaves it for about a week 

I don't know what to have for dinner, roast pork sounds lovely @Ali71 . It's either salmon, that I haven't yet portioned and frozen, or I quite fancy a curry... will need to pop out and get a sweet potato or butternut squash if I do a veggie one.

@huckybuck baking soda and vinegar is good for cleaning grout with an old toothbrush if you don't like using bleach 

I must get up and get another load on, another cuppa is needed too. Will be back later when I'm a bit more cheerful!


----------



## Bertie'sMum

ewelsh said:


> @Bertie'sMum oh wow look at you, lovely to see your face after all these years. For some reason I had you down as a red head…. you have a lovely smiley face 😃 x


Thank you  Funnily enough my grandmother and my Mum were both "copper nobs" and I did have chestnuty hues when I was younger - which I then proceeded to colour every shade of red from deep purple to carrot colour  Can't be ar**d these days !!

For heaven's sake woman take it easy moving that lot - or you'll do yourself a serious injury


----------



## SbanR

Be careful of your back @ewelsh !!!!


----------



## huckybuck

@SbanR I reckon @ewelsh’s dream was to do with her still panicking about catching up with what everyone has been doing whilst she was AWOL with Mr E!!!! It was a race to get up to date!! That’ll teach her! 

@Bertie'sMum you don’t look anything like what I expected 😂 I thought you were blonde for some reason with a tan 😂

@Willow_Warren omg I thought you had gone down to the coop (HEN) and found sausage rolls 😂

@Jaf your dream is brilliant 🤣 I’d love that! Did you wake up needing the loo???

@ewelsh that’s exactly what I used to do until I slipped my disc!!! Bend ze knees!

@GingerNinja I have tried baking soda and vinegar and much prefer it but Mr HB moans so much that the house smells like a chippy. I did wonder about lemon juice and soda though. Surely you can’t moan about that!!!!


----------



## ewelsh

huckybuck said:


> @SbanR I reckon @ewelsh’s dream was to do with her still panicking about catching up with what everyone has been doing whilst she was AWOL with Mr E!!!! It was a race to get up to date!! That’ll teach her!
> 
> 
> Very good, that makes sense


----------



## Willow_Warren

@ewelsh please be careful! Who’s taking the photos….
My hens aren’t laying eggs let alone sausage rolls…

beautiful sunshine! I did some clearing in the garden…filled my green bin..: jumped up and down in it and filled it some more! Finally got the lawn mown (looking at it should have gone shorter but too late now I’m not doing it again!). Bunnies and chickens cleaned, me showered and just eaten my lunch of the afore mentioned bread and sausage roll and a bit of cheese! Deffo gonna watch a bit of telly then I’m not sure what!

My reoccurring dream is not being able to leave somewhere (like school (going back a while) home, work, )… not “trapped” but constantly having to do something before I can leave, then something else and so on. In the dream I never get to leave…


----------



## huckybuck

I have loads of different recurring dreams..

…back at school sitting A level history or geography exam and haven’t done any revision for it

….back at work (flying) down route somewhere and trying to pack my suitcase and get dressed but late for pick up

….rows with my Mum

…going back to Ireland and seeing my ex 

….running down a road into the wind and flying

I love dreaming lol!!


----------



## ewelsh

Your dreams are times of flight or fight then @huckybuck 😉


----------



## Ali71

My dreams are usually being chased by something/someone, or being blamed for something I didn't do and nobody believing me! 
@Bertie'sMum that's a really nice photo of you, you look very happy 
I have met a few of you and know a few faces from social media but not @SbanR or @Willow_Warren or @Cully 
And @Charity I have only seen from the neck down when she shared her Christmas (or cat) jumper once. Purdey you look very smart and absolutely gorgeous as always!


----------



## Bertie'sMum

huckybuck said:


> @Bertie'sMum you don’t look anything like what I expected 😂 I thought you were blonde for some reason with a tan 😂


 




Ali71 said:


> @Bertie'sMum that's a really nice photo of you, you look very happy


It was taken 6 years ago at my 70th and I was surrounded by my family - although I don't have a more recent photo I can honestly say that I haven't changed much, just a couple more wrinkles and a few more grey hairs !


----------



## GingerNinja

Good morning.

This not a good start to my week off.., up and showered before 7  

I have lots of jobs on my list for the week but need to do some nice things also. Today I must cut the grass if it dries enough as tomorrow is forecast rain and brown bin collection is Wednesday. It's so long I don't know if the batteries will do the whole lawn.

I may make a cake 🍰 depending on my ankles, then I can take it to my aunt's tomorrow if she's up for a visit.

I need to go to the tip at some stage this week so will get everything sorted for that .

So nothing exciting but I'm not at work 😉

Have a good Monday!


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Good Morning 
Still dark outside so no idea of what the weather is like ! (The forecast is for chilly and cloudy).

Did get quite a few chores done yesterday but there wasn't enough sun to dry my washing - ended up having to bring it back indoors ! So today's list will now include the ironing  Gardener is due to morrow but we're expecting heavy rain so I expect he will be texting to say he won't be coming (he comes every other Tuesday and, more often than not, it rains on that Tuesday - why ? Doesn't the weather fairy like me or my garden ?  )

However only got half of my vacuuming done as the suction regulator bar (carpet>>hard floors) on the front of the machine broke off ! When I checked it out it looks very flimsy, so as I only bought it back in June I'll be contacting Argos for a refund later today. PLUS the battery on my cordless stick vacuum is no longer holding a charge so that only runs for about 10 minutes before giving up - because it's contains lithium batteries the manufacturers won't send me out a new ones so I also need to find somewhere that can supply and fit them for me !!

Sat and watched 2 of the last 3 Star Wars films yesterday afternoon - only "Star Wars The Rise of Skywalker" to go The eejits two doors down were letting off very bright and loud fireworks last night - scared the pants of me when they started (and Lily wasn't too happy either). I had to rush round shutting all the curtains ! Hope that's the last of them for this year - surely there can't be any left in the shops now ?

Off to get my 2nd cuppa now and get Lily's 2nd breakfast  Hope you all have a good Monday (only 4 more days till the weekend !!!)


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Its Monday and its very gloomy here. Im actually not bothered about going into work today for a change for some reason. Guess thats good!

Barney had me awake at 5am for his morning cuddle. Slightly later than he has been the previous week thankfully. 

Just done 40 push ups so Im at 1340 now - will be half way tomorrow night!


----------



## Ali71

Morning 
Its a right old pea souper here this morning, just had a horrible commute into work, I'm glad its only 6 miles rather than the 20 it used to be. The fog is really thick here, not sure how it is in south Norfolk @GingerNinja! Hope you enjoy your first proper day off.

I've left my hair to dry on it's own, there was no point trying to blow dry it smooth only for it to ping into ringlets soon as I step out the door into the damp. That saved me 10 mins 😀 Chilli-Bolognese in the slow cooker so dinner is sorted. Just jacket spud or pasta to do when I get in from work/gym.

We had a couple of urgent enquiries that I responded to over the weekend, so the calls are coming in already. We had our first one at 6.45 so it could be a long day, however, I have millionaires' shortbread in my drawer so not feeling too bad for a Monday 😍

well done @BarneyBobCat - are you noticing any changes, are they getting easier??
Enjoy your brew @Bertie'sMum 

Have a good day everyone xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Morning all, well I think it looks sunny but the curtains are still drawn. There is so much dew again, which isn’t helping for my being able to get out in the garden as the new lawn must be protected  Slept shockingly again, though marginally better than Saturday night. Both husband and I are sat in bed yawning our heads off. Not a good start to the day. All this talk of dreams, I rarely am aware that I’ve been dreaming.

Of course, I ended up being totally lazy yesterday and not really doing anything, so I must rectify that today. Maybe  Actually I need to go to buy stuff for a lasagne on Wednesday night, as pal is coming for tea with his daughter as pal who is his wife is on holiday. I couldn’t get the big pack of minced beef I needed the other day, most annoying. I’ll probably make the sauce today as it’s always nicer when it’s a day or two later. We had tea with auntie and FIL which was a nice evening. He had made a lasagne which wasn’t really a lasagne in my mind but we all cook differently, I was just happy not to have had to cook! I’ve already promised our visitors lasagne, it’s one of their favourites, I don’t mind what I eat really. A couple of interesting conversations were had…but that’s always the way isn’t it though with families. Auntie asked if we were getting another cat (she loves cats) we said not yet. 

I did order some fabric yesterday for a project hopefully in time for Christmas. Hmmm. We shall see, might be next Christmas  oh and a pressing ham, so I can press darts and sleeves and things when sewing.

Right, best get up and do a load of darks, as it will probably dry today. This might be our last drying day for quite a while too. Then it’s time for a run. I’m sure I must have other exciting things to talk about but I suspect my life really is this mundane. Right then. Up and at ‘em. Have a good day everyone - happy week off @GingerNinja


----------



## Charity

Good Monday morning all on a gloomy day, no sun today. Had quite a good night's sleep again last night, it does make such a difference.

Yesterday, I managed to get a lot of gardening done, swept up all the soggy leaves and pulled up a few weeds so my green bin is all ready for emptying tomorrow. OH hates gardening so he doesn't help. 😏 I'm mulling over getting a gardener as I struggle nowadays. 

I had a welcome small tax refund last week which I had to claim for online. Honestly, the questions I had to answer, some the same as I'd already answered two pages ago, they sent codes to my phone and I had to keep running to find bits of official paper with the information on. Then I got to the end and it said it didn't recognise me so I had to go back and do it again. It took me a good half an hour. 

Good start to the day, I had to unblock the toilet. Our water system is naff and we've done this more times than I've had hot dinners. My OH's on the other side of the door saying 'what are you doing? I'm just taking the dog out'. 'Yes, off you go then' thinks I, gritting teeth and ignoring him. 🙄

I'm off to visit Orlando's Mum this morning, I've had a framed photo of Orlando made for her. I was going to give it as a Christmas present but, fingers crossed, she will have Max by then and Orlando is due home tomorrow so it seems better to give it to her now. Talking of Max, she should be having a home visit this week. 👍

Toppy's having a very scratchy period and has lots of scabs under his chin and around his ears. Wish I knew what caused it. I did stop the sulphur and other treatment for a while which, obviously, was a mistake so have gone back on it. It drives me mad trying to stop him scratching all the time.

@GingerNinja, hope your week turns out better than you think
@Bertie'sMum, hope Argos are obliging about your hoover, they don't last like they used to
@BarneyBobCat, you're doing well, not too long to go now then you'll never want to do a press up ever again 
@Ali71, careful going to work, don't get lost. I hate fog more than anything

Have a good day everyone and roll on Saturday xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh Toppy  I share the scratching frustration @Charity its just so hard isn’t it? I wish they could speak to us. Sounds like you’ve had a bit of a morning of it!

I can’t remember who was talking about non barcoded stamps…anyway Royal Mail have apparently extended the deadline for using non barcoded stamps to the summer.


----------



## lymorelynn

Good morning
Just going to put some washing on - how exciting can it get 🙄 
My gardener - Mr. L 🤣 got the lawns cut over the weekend so, hopefully that's the last cut for the winter. He'll just potter about doing bits of tidying up now. Leaves from trees opposite us are the worst job at this time of year; they always seem to be wet and slimy and end up in our drive.
Last dentist visit later - at least I hope so. Final fitting of the bottom denture but he said I can go back if I feel anything needs adjusting. I am pleased with the way they look but eating is still something of a nightmare. I keep telling myself that thousands of people manage and I will get there but the feeling that my teeth are coming out every time I bite something is horrible. I could do with some superglue to stick them in. So far Fixodent only works until I start eating. My new mantra is, it will get better and I must try to stop letting it get me down. Things are a lot worse for a lot of people.
Enough moaning.
Hope all goes well with your neighbour's homecheck @Charity . I saw that Sally was looking for transport down for Max so paws crossed 🤞
Right, this isn't getting the washing done 😁 
Have a good day if you can everyone x


----------



## GingerNinja

@Charity I'm sorry poor Toppy is itchy again , I know that you've tried everything so it must be so frustrating!

I'll have a good week just not being at work and I'm happiest being at home.... just having a relaxing morning is nice. The sun is shining and I've just had a fried egg sandwich while watching the birds on the feeders 🐦 I could watch them for hours.

I had a rook earlier (had to Google) which I've never seen before. They're not the most attractive


----------



## GingerNinja

If it wasn't so far to both places I would offer to do Max's transport!!


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Charity said:


> @Bertie'sMum, hope Argos are obliging about your hoover, they don't last like they used to


Agreed ! But I did expect it to last longer than 6 months  
(I emailed Argos customer services last night so hope to get an answer today - didn't want to lug it all the way to the nearest store only to find out I needed "authority" from CS to get a refund !!!!!


----------



## Charity

lymorelynn said:


> Good morning
> Just going to put some washing on - how exciting can it get 🙄
> My gardener - Mr. L 🤣 got the lawns cut over the weekend so, hopefully that's the last cut for the winter. He'll just potter about doing bits of tidying up now. Leaves from trees opposite us are the worst job at this time of year; they always seem to be wet and slimy and end up in our drive.
> Last dentist visit later - at least I hope so. Final fitting of the bottom denture but he said I can go back if I feel anything needs adjusting. I am pleased with the way they look but eating is still something of a nightmare. I keep telling myself that thousands of people manage and I will get there but the feeling that my teeth are coming out every time I bite something is horrible. I could do with some superglue to stick them in. So far Fixodent only works until I start eating. My new mantra is, it will get better and I must try to stop letting it get me down. Things are a lot worse for a lot of people.
> Enough moaning.
> Hope all goes well with your neighbour's homecheck @Charity . I saw that Sally was looking for transport down for Max so paws crossed 🤞
> Right, this isn't getting the washing done 😁
> Have a good day if you can everyone x


Sally has someone who will bring him down once he's had his home check, hopefully not too long. 
Good luck at the dentist, I thought Fixodent was the best thing since sliced bread.


----------



## Charity

GingerNinja said:


> If it wasn't so far to both places I would offer to do Max's transport!!


Bless you. I wish I was a much more confident driver then I would go but I'm not. The furthest I've driven is Shropshire years ago in my prime and my OH can never believe I actually got there. 🙄 Nor can I for that matter. 😀


----------



## Cully

ewelsh said:


> Morning all
> 
> 
> I have been itching all morning to tell you all about my dream last night, I actually woke up laughing…
> 
> There was a race, the cat chatters were in the egg and spoon race whilst doing a 3 man leg race so obviously partnered up.
> 
> @Mrs Funkin and her D won of course, they were off like lightening.
> @huckybuck was doing the race with her chicken 😂
> @Charity and I never left the starting block as we were too busy talking 😂
> @Cully did the race in her chair 🤣😂 ( this made me laugh the most )
> @BarneyBobCat carried a very curvy red headed woman in a red dress ( that must be Stella )
> @lymorelynn carried all her lamb chops over the line.
> @Ali71 cycled in the wrong direction 🤣
> @Bertie'sMum was disqualified 😂
> 
> but get this @SbanR was trying to cook the eggs 🤣
> 
> 
> Dog chatters won though 😃










hilarious. Everytime I imagine catchatters now will be just how they are in the race.
I wondered why I woke up aching so much. Now I know  .


----------



## ewelsh

Morning all

Like @Ali71 we have a right pea souper too, I can’t see past my fence. Digger goes back today so must get it ready for pick up, also need to order more stone which will have to be done by hand, I am not offering my services for that part.
its all being done over weekends so I guess I just have to live in a swamp for a while. I have Waitrose coming later thank goodness as Its like Mothers Hubbards cupboards here. I am also trying to sell that stupid coffee machine I bought, no takers yet…..
I have started my Christmas shopping and cards, horrible jobs isn’t it, we have too many God children thats for sure, I am so out of touch with childrens toys now Its a mine field, all that plastic…… 😳 

@GingerNinja enjoy your week off 😉
@Ali71 curly hair is in fashion so your a trend setter, enjoy your millionaires they are so yummy.
@Mrs Funkin enjoy your day pottering x
@Charity what you failed to mention is you gave your tax rebate to the Ark cat charity, your so lovely xx. Had to laugh at the blocked loo 😂. How lovely giving a photo of Orlando just in time for his return x I am sure the home visit will go well, all this for Max is all down to you you know xx 
Yes you need a gardener now, just a few hours a week for the heavy stuff will allow you time to enjoy the parts you like. Poor Toppy being itchy again, back on the sulphur then. Have a good day out x Speak later x
@lymorelynn tell Mr L I have managed to keep 2 of my geraniums going, not as good as his are but I still have flowers, I think of you every time I look at them, enjoy your day x
@Bertie'sMum when my battery died on my stick hoover I was able to get a replacement? What make is your stick?
good luck with Argos, somehow I know you will win on this one 😂
@BarneyBobCat Looking forward to work on Monday….maybe your still a bit drunk 😂 well done with push up’s.


have a good day everyone xx


----------



## huckybuck

Morning all. Shoulders a bit better this morning thank goodness so slept a bit better too. 

I’ve got admin to do today so that should keep me out of the way of Mr HB for a while. I wish it would brighten up a little as I’d get in the garden this afternoon - it’s going to be rubbish the rest of the week sadly.

I’m due to be going up to Brum on Thurs/Fri running around quite a bit between family but could be a taxi service back to Buckinghamshire for a little puss cat if needed @Charity would just need someone to drop him off to me and then pick him up somewhere near CSG? Offer is there if needed.

I’ve got flicky eye syndrome this morning - it drives me mad lol - must just be tiredness though. 

Hope Monday isn’t manic.


----------



## ewelsh

Glad your shoulder is easier @huckybuck did you try the electric toothbrush trick? Have you booked yourself in for physio? You will need it loosened before all that work Thursday/Friday.

I keep meaning to ask you, did you get that lint fur thingy after? X


----------



## Charity

Thank you Clare, that's very kind of you. I think we are OK at the moment as long as things go as planned. Sally has a lady who is bringing Max down here. The problem this end is we have no-one to drive anywhere which isn't local. My OH can't do it and Orlando's Mum doesn't have anyone and I wouldn't want ask anyone who isn't cat savvy. Fingers crossed there are no hiccups. xx


----------



## huckybuck

ewelsh said:


> Glad your shoulder is easier @huckybuck did you try the electric toothbrush trick? Have you booked yourself in for physio? You will need it loosened before all that work Thursday/Friday.
> 
> I keep meaning to ask you, did you get that lint fur thingy after? X


The toothbrush is brilliant!!! I’ve ordered an electric grout brush so hoping that works as well!!! 

I did buy the lint thingy too lol haven’t used it yet though. 

I do love a gadget 😂


----------



## Mrs Funkin

@Charity when is it likely to be? I’m off for a few days after tomorrow, I have a work thing Thursday afternoon and then an away day Weds/Thurs next week but if you need me to help, I’m more than happy to. Just shout. Really truly.


----------



## Charity

Mrs Funkin said:


> @Charity when is it likely to be? I’m off for a few days after tomorrow, I have a work thing Thursday afternoon and then an away day Weds/Thurs next week but if you need me to help, I’m more than happy to. Just shout. Really truly.


Thank you so much. It's very much in the ARC's hands at the moment so I don't know. I'm just waiting on the home check then we should be able to make arrangements. If anything changes, I will shout


----------



## lullabydream

What a morning!
Last couple of days of my annual leave and i haven't been doing so good mentally, so I thought draw a line under it and move on today.
So set my alarm to get me up at 8..what a blooming fail. Was woken from 6:30 onwards by Pixie trying her hardest to get the new da bird toy. OH had hung it over the door as Pixie kept running off with it.
At first I thought she had locked herself in our room, so just opened the door to have her repeat the jumping. So removed the Da Bird eventually after several attempts of opening the door for her to shut it. However I think it was now too much of a game or she thought I had put an invisible cloak on the darn thing so kept on jumping and making a racket.
Finally peace..and then my 8 o'clock alarm went off I was truly knackered..finally pulled myself out of bed at 9:30.

Go slow, but managed to do my make up and ready to face the world.

Took 15 minutes looking for a slow cooker lentil Dahl I had seen on Instagram. At least I found it.

Armed with a shopping list of the ingredients I finally trot over to Tesco. Walk round Tesco took ages to find anything, everything has been moved round for Christmas products. Plus I don't really do the majority of the shopping.
Thought I was lucky when I saw a lady open her till, and dived on. As I get to paying I still had my shopping list in my hand and it was glaringly obvious I hadn't picked up everything. So pay and walk back into Tescos. I tried not to cry at the cost of the food I just bought, it was eye watering for such a small bag of shopping!

Spent another 10 minutes looking for everything. 

Then I bumped into a work mate, so we had a quick chat and I had to tell him that I hadn't got everything and was on my next trip round the store. It was nice to see him though.

Paid and finally got home. 

Lentil Dahl is cooking I have had a sandwich, ordered a new cat tree and just have to do a comprehensive shopping list for tonight..so not all bad!


----------



## ewelsh

Oh dear @lullabydream all happens at the same time doesn’t it. Naughty Pixie, Pixie by name hey!

That is annoying when they move things around supermarkets, I had the same in the week, I only shot in to grab my GF bread, nowhere to be seen, you would think they had another area of all the GF together but oh no they spread it all around with like products….


I hope you enjoy your Dahl sounds yummy x ban Pixie tonight xx


----------



## Bertie'sMum

ewelsh said:


> @Bertie'sMum when my battery died on my stick hoover I was able to get a replacement? What make is your stick?


It's a Morphy Richards 2-in-1 Supervac - when I emailed them earlier in the year they said that they can't send lithium batteries through the post. I've tried Amazon but there are so many different types/sizes that I don't which ones I would need ! I particularly like this model as it's cordless, lightweight and does a good job of clearing up after Madam when she tracks cat litter everywhere - but a new one is nearly £100 now  Mine was around the £60 mark when I bought it a couple of years ago. There is a similar corded one in Argos but cordless is so much easier, especially when using it as a handheld for upholstery and the car.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

GingerNinja said:


> @Charity I'm sorry poor Toppy is itchy again , I know that you've tried everything so it must be so frustrating!
> 
> I'll have a good week just not being at work and I'm happiest being at home.... just having a relaxing morning is nice. The sun is shining and I've just had a fried egg sandwich while watching the birds on the feeders 🐦 I could watch them for hours.
> 
> I had a rook earlier (had to Google) which I've never seen before. They're not the most attractive


That's exactly how I feel GN. I don't particularly care if I never go away anywhere again. I know we are going away next year but if I suddenly couldn't, it wouldn't worry me. I hope you're having a nice day so far.


----------



## ewelsh

Bertie'sMum said:


> It's a Morphy Richards 2-in-1 Supervac - when I emailed them earlier in the year they said that they can't send lithium batteries through the post. I've tried Amazon but there are so many different types/sizes that I don't which ones I would need ! I particularly like this model as it's cordless, lightweight and does a good job of clearing up after Madam when she tracks cat litter everywhere - but a new one is nearly £100 now  Mine was around the £60 mark when I bought it a couple of years ago. There is a similar corded one in Argos but cordless is so much easier, especially when using it as a handheld for upholstery and the car.




How silly of the company, Dyson sent me a new battery through the post but it had a special box with battery written all over it, maybe your company doesn’t have those boxes. You could ring them and ask the exact name of the battery and a link would help you enormously, its the least they can do. X


----------



## ewelsh

@Bertie'sMum try these Morphy Richards Vacuum Cleaner Batteries | eSpares


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Charity said:


> Thank you so much. It's very much in the ARC's hands at the moment so I don't know. I'm just waiting on the home check then we should be able to make arrangements. If anything changes, I will shout


Good good. I really mean it, if I can help, I will so do please ask xx


----------



## Charity

@lullabydream, shopping can be a nightmare. I had the same the other day in a store, I was looking for a sympathy card and I saw the sign above the aisles which said greeting cards, stationery etc., so set off for that aisle only to find it was all Christmas children's toys. I couldn't be bothered to ask where to look. 

@GingerNinja and @Mrs Funkin, I must admit I could do with a holiday as haven't had one for over 10 years but I can't say I would relish all the worrying about the cats, travelling and anything else nowadays, so staying home has its merits.

Orlando's Mum loved her picture, I can show it to you now.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

That is beautiful @Charity - I"m not surprised that Orlando's mum loved the photo of her boy. You're so kind xx


----------



## ewelsh

@Charity come up to me anytime, not sure if you’d have a house left to return to though 🤣


----------



## Charity

ewelsh said:


> @Charity come up to me anytime, not sure if you’d have a house left to return to though 🤣


What! With all those blessed planes flying over daily, thanks but no thanks. 😂


----------



## ewelsh

Charity said:


> What! With all those blessed planes flying over daily, thanks but no thanks. 😂



Oh yeah, you can wear my ear defenders 🤣


----------



## Jaf

Busy day today. Well busy for me, I'm shattered. Yesterday I took down the ceiling fan in my bedroom (replaced with a walllamp). It works really well but I kept waking up frightened of it, I had moved it a few feet but I still hated it. This morning I took it to the animal charity shop, then vet for steroids for Geri and Mari, post office to pick up a parcel (and pay import fee), bank to pay a bill, quick lunch and then popped in the supermarket....where I bought what looked like the worst party supplies ever, 6 cola, whisky and 2 bags of crisps. Got home, injected Geri and now drinking a lovely glass of cola (the whisky is for my neighbour).


----------



## Ali71

My goodness what a day......it has gone so quickly! The fog burned off by about 10ish and we had a bright day, client visits, loads of calls. I've done an Argos run this afternoon for some shelves we need for work (no delivery available, so tomorrow I have to go into Norwich to get the other remaining one!) then the doctors to pick up my prescription they missed last week. Didn't make the gym after all, the bolognaise was calling 😆

@Charity that is such a beautiful picture... well done on getting things organised for Max. I wish I had been close enough to help with the transport. Keep us posted on the home check xx

What a lovely bunch of people you all are 🧡x


----------



## urbantigers

Afternoon, evening or whatever it is.

Sorry I am totally lost off with this thread. Sorry you’ve not been to well @lullabydream . I hope your Dahl is tasty.

That is lovely @Charity 

I swear I’m jinxed with tech stuff. My work laptop is not sorted but I don’t care about that - it’s work  My new mobile is causing grief. Sky still haven’t transferred my number over properly. I don’t know what the problem is - I assumed they just flicked a switch and bingo - I’m theirs! On Friday, I did the switch and activated my sim but got given a temporary number. So all weekend I’ve had 2 phones - the new one with the temporary number and my old one still working with the number I’m transferring. When I did it I was told would be transferred on 14th. So I resigned myself to a strange weekend but that it would be sorted today. Then I got an update on the website that it would be completed on the 12th  This morning my giffgaff sim stopped working on my old phone and i can use the new phone to make and receive calls using my own number. However, the sound quality is really bad. My colleague said it sounded as though it was an old analog signal. Instead of sounding like she’s in the same room, It just sounds weird and non digital. However, I hadn’t had a text confirming it was all done like they promised so we both assumed that was due to it not being completed. I’ve just had a text from sky saying it’s taking longer than expected and they’ll text me when it’s done. And that the bill holder may be eligible for a partial refund (I like that bit!). So fingers crossed it will be sorted soon and when it’s done the voice quality will be better. I was with giffgaff previously and they use O2 like Sky mobile so I am not expecting much difference in signal quality.

I managed to meet my friend on Saturday but not until the afternoon as she was still without water and the nurse was late to dress her leg. I went to hers as she had enough water to make me a drink! While I was hanging around waiting I managed to get a screen protector for my new phone and then went to get a nice coffee at a nearby town. I then managed to buy a pair of boots I didn’t need - they were less than half price so I had to didn’t I?  I don’t feel very well rested though as I haven’t had a proper lie in this weekend and i really do need at least one day when i can catch up on sleep.

Note for my SS - Mosi and Kito are both on Santa’s norty list. No second chances, no warmings, just straight onto the norty list. It will take a lot of effort for them to get off it. They led me a merry dance this morning. Not their fault I woke at 4am and not Kito’s fault he had a coughing bout. But it was his fault he insisted on clambering over a sleeping Mosi. And it was Mosi’s fault he took the opportunity to get up and then go on the rampage. It was also Kito’s fault that he decided to do the same just as Mosi was settling down. it was also Kito’s fault he started shouting earlier than he has done for some time


----------



## GingerNinja

Well I've not done many of my jobs! Instead I went to Dunelm to look at curtains  they do have some that I quite like but they are eyelet ones. I would prefer normal tape top and if I get them I would need a new pole but it would save me hundreds compared to getting some made. My pole is 3.5 metres and cheapest online quote has been just under £700 😲

On the way back I went to the farm shop to get a nice pork chop for dinner 😋 to have with salad and new potatoes.

I didn't look for eggs there but didn't notice any either. It seems there's an egg shortage here... none in the co-op, the egg lady in the village doesn't have any and the guy round the corner (who incidentally is still letting his chickens free roam ) doesn't have any either. So no cake until I can get some 

@urbantigers I hope that your phone gets sorted!

@huckybuck is the lint thingy the one that looks like a large speed peeler?


----------



## Cully

..


----------



## Charity

Unblocking the toilet by lifting six buckets of water from the bath has now given me a bad back. It's been aching all day. 

I signed us up with Plusnet for the broadband and phone which should halve what we've paying now. 👍

@Ali71 glad you got to work without getting lost.
@GingerNinja, Dunelm used to annoy me over curtains as I used to have tape ones but they seem so much towards the eyelet ones so there wasn't much choice
@urbantigers, you're like me, I only have to touch something tekkie and it goes wrong and my OH always swears its my fault


----------



## Mrs Funkin

@GingerNinja Next always used to do a good range of reasonably priced pencil pleat curtains, have you had a squizz there?


----------



## lullabydream

Evening!
So just finished the lentil Dahl! It was lovely and so easy to make. OH loved it, my son's both said it was alright! Though the youngest son did say it grew on him and we all agreed it was very filling!

Pixie has been closing the door again, I cannot workout what she actually wants. I think to just climb on top now! She failed and has been using my coat stand in my bedroom as a fun climbing cat tree. I watched her twist and turn around the top thinking she is going to fall any moment but she didn't. I was an hour in my room watching her. After she finished she decided to wait for her Dad, or rather her meal as they both occur at the same time.

Did the full weekly shop. Still some bits to buy which I couldn't get from Lidls. It doesn't matter how I budget for food the price keeps going up a ridiculous amount. So another Tesco trip tomorrow I guess. Although we did get a few treats,which we rarely do as I have no constraint at times,and never do the others in the household so treats never last long.

I never understand the delay on switching phones @urbantigers once or twice we have phoned up as waiting for the switch like you seeming to be taking ages. Usually told turn phone on and off...oh that didn't work well it should definitely switch in the next 24 hours! Though we shouldn't really have to phone up at all. OH loves technology so it's more him wanting to pester about things like that!


----------



## Ali71

@GingerNinja have you tried The Range for curtains? Good for Christmassy stuff as well (if you are in the mood for that yet


----------



## Mrs Funkin

@lullabydream I share your pain about the food prices and there's only two of us here  I don't know how people are going to be able to feed their families at this rate (and yes I know many of them can't, it's so distressing).


----------



## Cully

Very late I know but a chaotic day, not least trying to book my shopping for Thursday, not Wednesday as I have a physio assessment then. I really hope it's useful to me as I've been waiting months for it with no 'treatment' while I wait.
Well Moo's new cat scratcher post came and she absolutely HATES it!!! 
The old one is a fat boy and as soon as she saw it she fell in love and literally wrapped all four legs round it and shinnied up. 
Not this one! I've sprayed catnip on it, tried her laser toy on it, dangled wiggly snakes encouragingly across it. Even took some sisal rope off the old one and wrapped it round the new one. I'm lost for what else to do!?! Give it time I suppose.

@Charity ,that's a beautiful photo of Orlando and I'm so glad his mum is so pleased with it.
I'm hoping the home visit re Max happens asap so he's all settled in before Christmas.
Poor Toppy with another itchy chin. I hope whatever causes it settles v soon.

Oh @lullabydream what a rotten day you've had. I can understand the shops need to make room for all the Christmas stuff but it's so annoying when you can't find any of your normal shopping. Even the shop floor staff scratch their heads if you ask where things are now!!
Hope you've had your lovely yummy dahl and are feeling a wee bit better now.
Sounds like Pixie might soon have to learn about the norty step 🙀.

@BarneyBobCat , well did you go into work? Well done with the push ups. Are you feeling any difference yet.









@huckybuck , how's the shoulder. Did you manage to book your physio?
How is your friend Kate?


Just cooked steak in the air fryer and it's a disaster. 
My fault as I got the timing wrong. It was edible. Just!!
I shouldn't complain as it's my first real calamity.
Time to feed the foxes, although I'm not entirely sure who eats the food I leave. Could be badgers. Just hope it's not the dogs (on leads) that take a shortcut through here to the park.
Have a good evening everyone. PJ's, relax, and a beverage of choice methinks.🍷🍺 Ttfn xx.


----------



## GingerNinja

@Cully I think you're doing great re the air fryer, not sure if I could be bothered to even try!

@Mrs Funkin I think NEXT might take out an injunction against me if I go back yet again ... I've been so many times for the sofa! Seriously though I have looked online 

@Ali71 I've only been to the range once and found it erm.,,. overwhelming


----------



## GingerNinja

@lullabydream could you post the recipe or link for the dhal on the cookery thread please? I love a dhal but have never tried to make it myself.
Thanks x


----------



## Charity

Cully said:


> Very late I know but a chaotic day, not least trying to book my shopping for Thursday, not Wednesday as I have a physio assessment then. I really hope it's useful to me as I've been waiting months for it with no 'treatment' while I wait.
> Well Moo's new cat scratcher post came and she absolutely HATES it!!!
> The old one is a fat boy and as soon as she saw it she fell in love and literally wrapped all four legs round it and shinnied up.
> Not this one! I've sprayed catnip on it, tried her laser toy on it, dangled wiggly snakes encouragingly across it. Even took some sisal rope off the old one and wrapped it round the new one. I'm lost for what else to do!?! Give it time I suppose.
> 
> @Charity ,that's a beautiful photo of Orlando and I'm so glad his mum is so pleased with it.
> I'm hoping the home visit re Max happens asap so he's all settled in before Christmas.
> Poor Toppy with another itchy chin. I hope whatever causes it settles v soon.
> 
> Oh @lullabydream what a rotten day you've had. I can understand the shops need to make room for all the Christmas stuff but it's so annoying when you can't find any of your normal shopping. Even the shop floor staff scratch their heads if you ask where things are now!!
> Hope you've had your lovely yummy dahl and are feeling a wee bit better now.
> Sounds like Pixie might soon have to learn about the norty step 🙀.
> 
> @BarneyBobCat , well did you go into work? Well done with the push ups. Are you feeling any difference yet.
> View attachment 579860
> 
> 
> @huckybuck , how's the shoulder. Did you manage to book your physio?
> How is your friend Kate?
> 
> 
> Just cooked steak in the air fryer and it's a disaster.
> My fault as I got the timing wrong. It was edible. Just!!
> I shouldn't complain as it's my first real calamity.
> Time to feed the foxes, although I'm not entirely sure who eats the food I leave. Could be badgers. Just hope it's not the dogs (on leads) that take a shortcut through here to the park.
> Have a good evening everyone. PJ's, relax, and a beverage of choice methinks.🍷🍺 Ttfn xx.


I did burgers in the air fryer tonight according to one recipe and had to put them back three times as they weren't cooked right through. I shall have to up the temperature and hopefully lessen the time it takes. Tasted OK though...eventually. Wish I could stick to chips


----------



## Cully

@GingerNinja I put off getting an air fryer for years. It was my sister who urged me to get one. Then the cost of living crisis finally pursuade me.
The truth is I really enjoy using it and it's been fun. I don't try anything different to what I normally cook, just my usual but now air fried.
It's quicker, cleaner, and so easy to clear up afterwards.
Combined with my slow cooker and microwave I don't need anything else to cook.

@Charity, post: 1065966604, member: 1368311"]
I did burgers in the air fryer tonight according to one recipe and had to put them back three times as they weren't cooked right through. I shall have to up the temperature and hopefully lessen the time it takes. Tasted OK though...eventually. Wish I could stick to chips 
[/QUOTE]
Trial and error  . I use frozen beef quarter pounders on 180°C for about 16mins. Turn them over half way thru. And don't forget to pre heat first.
I suppose it depends on what fryer you've got.
Have to agree about the chips though.


----------



## Charity

Cully said:


> Good Morning.
> @GingerNinja ,I put off getting an air fryer for years. It was my sister who urged me to get one. Then the cost of living crisis finally pursuade me.
> The truth is I really enjoy using it and it's been fun. I don't try anything different to what I normally cook, just my usual but now air fried.
> It's quicker, cleaner, and so easy to clear up afterwards.
> Combined with my slow cooker and microwave I don't need anything else to cook.
> @
> 
> Trial and error  . I use frozen beef quarter pounders on 180°C for about 16mins. Turn them over half way thru. And don't forget to pre heat first.
> I suppose it depends on what fryer you've got.
> Have to agree about the chips though.


My recipe said 180C for 12-15 minutes, I ended up doing 17 minutes. Mine were fresh not frozen. 

I do like the fryer as you say, just wish it wasn't so hit and miss. Better than the microwave and quicker than the oven for sure.


----------



## huckybuck

@GingerNinja yes it looks like a giant potato peeler 😂

@lullabydream we used to have to lock the da bird away at night as we would end up with it in bed in the middle of the night 🙄

Had quite a long but productive day. I ordered my Christmas cards - it took me forever to find a landscape card and upload the picture, then to get the text right inside etc. I had to settle with slightly smaller than I wanted and standard card stock but it was all a good price so we’ll see

I’m not re doing them that’s for sure 😂

I made a few phonecalls to re arrange some appointments, got a last minute physio for tomorrow hurrah @Cully and then ordered a few bits from US Amazon for my neighbour to bring home. 

Mum is out there too but she moans too much if I ask her - my neighbour always says she’ll bring whatever I want as she has an empty suitcase coming home lol! She’s got a king size duvet set to lug back for me this time 😊

@Charity the picture of Orlando is really lovely - I’m sure she’ll be thrilled with it.


----------



## lullabydream

GingerNinja said:


> @lullabydream could you post the recipe or link for the dhal on the cookery thread please? I love a dhal but have never tried to make it myself.
> Thanks x


Here's the recipe I used, its basic and easy.








Red Lentil Dahl {Slow Cooker Fakeaways}


If you’re looking for an easy vegetarian curry as this week’s fakeaway, try this delicious and simple Slow Cooker Dahl.




www.tamingtwins.com




I used masala curry paste, but it would work with anything. I also used frozen onions( I had mascara on so didn't want panda eyes, frozen butternut squash but am sure potatoes would be just as good.
I stuck to the recipe and there was way too much for 4 adults, plenty left. However I did serve with rice and small naan each.

I discovered the recipe on Instagram and loving the ideas especially for slow cookers!


----------



## urbantigers

Morning! I’d say I’m up bright and early but forget the bright bit. Woke (or rather was woken) at 4.30 by Mosi being a pain but then pain became the operative word. I’ve spent the past hour doubled over in agony and biting the pillow to stop myself from screaming. Intense pain on my left side - just below waist level and more back than front but very much on the side. The only thing that stopped me from calling an ambulance was that I couldn’t talk. Anyway, I’ve taken a small dose of oramorph, been a bit sick (sorry over sharing a bit there!) and now the pain seems to have lessened. Am wondering whether it might be kidney stones. I fed the boys (but Kito is still whining  ) and scooped their trays in case I needed to go to hospital! The pain has lessened slightly. I’m no stranger to pain but pain in a different place and with sudden onset is a bit worrying. Fingers crossed this goes away. Think I’ll call in work sick later as a precaution. Although having said that, we are having a system upgrade this afternoon so myself and colleague are finishing early and having a bit of an afternoon off. 

Yes, I can never understand this delay transferring numbers over - why does it take several days and how come they’ve done part of it (I can use my new sim with my old number) but are admitting they’ve not done it all.

All this talk of air fryers makes me determined to sort out my halogen oven. It just needs the bulb changing but I’m struggling to do it. I’m not buying anything new but the halogen is a useful alternative to the oven.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Flipping heck @urbantigers it certainly sounds like you need to be seen, you poor thing. That sounds horrendous. Please go and be checked out. I know you have pain a lot of the time but as you say, sudden onset of new pain is concerning.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Morning, sounds grim out - windy and tipping down. I was going to run before work but not in this weather in the dark, thank you very much!

Nothing for me today except work. I’ve made the tea already. Did some chores but not enough. After today I’ve nine days off (I love using up annual leave days one a week, it gives me nice blocks of time off) but I know that will go past in the blink of an eye.

Time for a cuppa and then up and at ‘em for a fun journey to work. Have a good day everybody. Sorry I’ve not much to say today.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Good Morning  
It's already raining here - due to be "heavy" for most of the day Of course it is - my gardener's due this afternoon and, as he missed his last visit, just about everything needs cutting back 

Took myself off into Kingston yesterday to visit the new Outlet centre my sister told me about - don't know why I bothered ! It was all a load of tat ! So had a sandwich and coffee in M&S before coming home. M&S egg & cress sandwich = £4  I know prices are going up but that's ridiculous !

Food shopping this morning and, if gardener doesn't make it, will probably have cuddle time with Lily whilst watching the last of the Star Wars films I've saved on my Virgin V box.



ewelsh said:


> @Bertie'sMum try these Morphy Richards Vacuum Cleaner Batteries | eSpares


Still need to find someone to fit them as I can't seem to work out how to open the cleaner to get to the battery compartment 



urbantigers said:


> I’ve spent the past hour doubled over in agony and biting the pillow to stop myself from screaming. Intense pain on my left side - just below waist level and more back than front but very much on the side.


that definitely sounds like kidney stones - my Aunt had them once and said it was the worst ever imaginable pain. I think you should get it checked out ASAP. Ring 111 - they can give you advice and arrange a home visit or an ambulance if the pain is that severe.

Well sitting here "ain't gonna get the baby bathed" so better get my act together ! Hope everyone has a good day


----------



## GingerNinja

Morning all.
I was awake for several hours in the night so not feeling too bright today! Nevermind I can't change how I am, I try not to worry about everything but usually fail.

Tesco Christmas delivery slots become available today and I am 282238 in the queue  I only want one close-ish to the day, happy to do click and collect if necessary, because it will only be small for things like green veg/cream. Everything else can be bought in advance and made/frozen. When I used to go to the shops at Xmas I couldn't understand the people walking round with two trolleys packed high with fizzy drinks/crisps/frozen food etc... why on earth leave it all to the week of Christmas 

I'm m going to see my aunt after lunch then pick up a click and collect order from Tesco on the way home with butternut squash so I can make my curry if I want to .

i don't think we get the bad weather until later so will try and sort out the stuff to get it to the tip this morning (Ooo, the excitement!)

@urbantigers please call 111 at least, I hope that you feel better x

Lilly cuddles sound wonderful @Bertie'sMum I would stick to that plan 

Have a good day.


----------



## Charity

Morning, not good. Same weather here, very grim, wet and very windy. 

@urbantigers, you really must see someone today. Work will have to wait.
@Mrs Funkin, drive safely to work, its awful out
@Bertie's Mum, shame about the shopping trip, I always think it would be nice to find some good new shops for a change. A cuddle up sounds better to me though.
@GingerNinja, you mean *next* Christmas don't you if you're that many in the queue . 

The cabinet man was coming last night but then cancelled until Wednesday. Today, we've got that USB man coming again..ye gods and little fishes. If he doesn't get it right this time, he'll be going home with a bed on his head! 

Orlando's ashes will hopefully be back today at last so a sad day. Hoping to hear something about Max too.

OH's taken Purdey out in this awful weather so he'll be home in the grumps in a minute.

Stay safe today everyone xx


----------



## lymorelynn

Good morning
Horrible out there so I'm not going anywhere. Washing went in the dryer yesterday for the first time in a while. I bought some of those wool dryer balls and I am amazed at the difference they make. They have cut my dryer time to around 1/3 . Definitely something I'd recommend.
Popped in to see my stepdaughter after the dentist yesterday. She had the family had Covid a couple of weeks ago. They live with her husband's mother who has dementia. She usually has careers who help but with Covid they couldn't come so it was down to my stepdaughter to take care of her while I'll herself. My son-in-law tries to help but his mum can be very difficult. She is doubly incontinent and the virus gave her diarrhea too 😞 Thank goodness they are all over it now but I think my stepdaughter is at her wits end 😞
When I got home Mr. L had gone out and managed to leave Coco shut in the understairs cupboard 🙄 She is always sneaking in so I told her it was her own fault 😹
Oh and I picked up a slow cooker while I was in Lidl's too. I'm still a bit uncertain but if I decide not to use it I'll give it to my vegetarian son for Christmas. He makes lots of veggie curries and things with pasta, he'll probably find it more useful.
Woke up this morning, pinned in place by the usual girls and felt something a little lighter in weight too - Mr. Green has decided that he's allowed upstairs at night now. I might as well take my stair gate down.
Hugs to all who need them and hope you all have the best day you can x


----------



## ewelsh

@Bertie'sMum 







Morning all, wet wet wet here, awful day, even my Wellies complained 😂 not much on today bar slow cooking and pottering. Have a good day every one xxx


----------



## GingerNinja

How's your back today @Charity ? I forgot to ask earlier x


----------



## huckybuck

Morning all. Grim.

Got physio shortly hurrah and then I am going to try to do a little Christmas shopping IF I can stay dry. Not holding up much hope lol!

@urbantigers I think you need to see someone too. I don’t like sudden pain unless you know exactly what’s causing it. Hope you feel better soon though. 

Keep dry everyone.


----------



## Charity

GingerNinja said:


> How's your back today @Charity ? I forgot to ask earlier x


It's OK today thanks, a good night's rest cured it.


----------



## Charity

Bunty's having a nervous breakdown. I've had to shut her out of the bedroom as the men are here, yes it takes two apparently. 🙄 She is wandering about hiding here and there, meowing her head off in protest. Toppy's trying to get out but only because he's plain nosey. 🙀


----------



## ewelsh

Poor Bunty, she loves hiding under the bed, I hope the USB chaps get this bed done once and for all, how many visits have they made? 
Trust toppy 😂


----------



## Charity

ewelsh said:


> Poor Bunty, she loves hiding under the bed, I hope the USB chaps get this bed done once and for all, how many visits have they made?
> Trust toppy 😂


It's only been two in relation to the USB but four in total relating to various problems with the bed or mattress. All I can say is










I should add the day is not going well. Toppy's been sick and brought his dinner back and is obviously feeling decidedly out of sorts. He's just sitting uncomfortably in his bed and looking miserable. 😏


----------



## Cully

@urbantigers , pain that bad shouldn't be ignored, especially if it's come on suddenly.
I hope you've been persuaded by others to ring 111 at least. They'll either be able to reassure you, or advise what you should do. Don't suffer in silence.


----------



## Cully

@huckybuck ,glad you got a physio appointment today and you get some relief from it.
I'm due a physio referral assessment tomorrow. I've only been waiting since March  .
Good luck anyway. I hope it does the trick.


----------



## Cully

Ali71 said:


> @GingerNinja have you tried The Range for curtains? Good for Christmassy stuff as well (if you are in the mood for that yet


 Don't mention the Range. Once I get thru the doors I lose all sense of time. My son threatens to send out a search team if I'm gone longer than 3 hours.
I only live 5 minutes away. It should be illegal to put such temptation in my way. It's even worse since they added Iceland


----------



## Cully

@Charity , oh what a time you've had of it. I'm sure you'll be glad to see the back of them. So will T&B by the sound of it. Poor boy, is he ok now?
Hope your back's not sore after all that lifting. Take it easy (as if)! xx.


----------



## Charity

Cully said:


> @Charity , oh what a time you've had of it. I'm sure you'll be glad to see the back of them. So will T&B by the sound of it. Poor boy, is he ok now?
> Hope your back's not sore after all that lifting. Take it easy (as if)! xx.


He's not very happy this afternoon, he's asleep at the moment, so see what he's like when he wakes up. Might be a furball or who knows. 😏


----------



## Charity

Lovely rainbow earlier


----------



## lullabydream

Evening!

Well my day went to pot, woke up at 3am burning up and feeling unwell. Came downstairs to sleep on sofa as cooler downstairs.

Went back to bed when OH got up at 6am. Felt so odd, so slept all morning.

When I finally dragged myself out of bed at lunch time my head is absolutely banging. So carried on laying down on the sofa after taking some painkillers. 

Feel far better than I was but still not great and back at work tomorrow!

One good thing though, for the first time since we bought Pixie home when I got up and just sat on the side of the bed; Pixie jumped on my knee purring. Not sure if she was trying to make me better or what but she was adamant she needed to be fussed. This behaviour is usually only for my OH who is her favourite person in the world. She absolutely adores him for some reason and likes to be close to him unless she's causing chaos!

Hope you feel better @urbantigers 
To everyone else I hope you have an enjoyable evening


----------



## huckybuck

Oh @lullabydream you poor thing. I hope it’s not the dreaded!!!! 

We are currently sitting in the dark with candles. Octopus (energy provider) are doing a reward to give you points if you save electricity during a set time (5pm - 6pm).

I’ve gone a bit mad and switched practically everything off. It’s going to take me hours to go round and switch it all back on again!!! Must remember 2 fridges lol!!!


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> He's not very happy this afternoon, he's asleep at the moment, so see what he's like when he wakes up. Might be a furball or who knows. 😏


Any chance it could be a nervous tummy with all the strange activity and comings and goings lately?
Shame we can't explain things to them.


----------



## Charity

Cully said:


> Any chance it could be a nervous tummy with all the strange activity and comings and goings lately?
> Shame we can't explain things to them.


I do wonder though he isn't generally too worried about people coming. I'm leaning towards him either feeling rubbish because of this itching as he has lots of nasty scabs and I'm losing the battle at the moment or a furball. 

I gave him a small tea in case he was sick again and he's now fast asleep again.


----------



## GingerNinja

Poor Toppy . Wishing him well and sending cuddles xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Just wondering how you are @urbantigers I've been worrying about you. Let us know if you get a minute please.

@Charity I hope that Lord Toppy is feeling a bit brighter after his mini tea xx


----------



## urbantigers

Good morning! I am fine. Sorry I didn’t check in yesterday. It was a bit of a a busy day with a work upgrade which meant I had to log off by 11am and then I took advantage of the free afternoon to do a bit of Christmas shopping. My pain did not come back, although I took a further small dose of Oramorph before going out in the afternoon in case. If it comes back I promise to call 111 or try to speak to my GP about it. Fingers crossed it doesn’t come back.

I hope you are feeling better today @lullabydream 

Poor Toppy.

Please send vibes for Mosi today as it’s his dental. Hard not to worry when they’re older. He’s fasting this morning of course and Kito is fasting too in solidarity. To say he’s unimpressed is an under statement. At least he will get his later. Mosi doesn’t have to be there until 9.45 so Kito won’t get his breakfast for some time yet! I need to comb Mosi this morning so that he doesn’t look like an uncared for cat  

My phone is supposedly sorted now but the reception when speaking to my colleague - after it sky had texted to say all done - was still really bad. However, I did speak to the vets and to another friend later on and both those calls sounded normal. I hope it’s ok with my colleague today because we talk a lot during the working day and I need to be able to hear her properly and vice versa. Then I will be ringing Sky to ask for a partial refund for all the faffing. It shouldn’t take 4 days to switch a number.

Kito is singing the song of his people but the poor boy is going to be disappointed.


----------



## Charity

Good morning, can't see out as its dark but can hear the pounding rain yet again. 😏 

Can't move very well and had a painful night as, yesterday, I was trying to stop Toppy getting out of the living room when the men were here and bent to catch him and twisted myself. I'm bent over like a 90 year old at the moment. I wish we could just order spare parts from NHS Amazon.

Toppy seems more cheery this morning, he's complaining to go out which is a good sign, no way Jose, and he's been patrolling the kitchen. Fingers crossed he'll be brighter today. Think it will have to be a vet visit though for the itching.

The cabinet man is coming tonight hopefully. 

Orlando's Mum picked up his ashes yesterday so that sorry saga is finished thank goodness. Haven't heard about Max so will make enquiries today.

@urbantigers, I'm very glad you're feeling better today. Good luck with Mosi, lots of vibes coming your way. Poor Kito, he'll be gagging for his breakfast.
@lullabydream, hope you feel a lot better today. There are some funny things going around at the moment.

Hope everyone has a good and peaceful day.


----------



## BarneyBobCat

My car is getting a service today, I have a feeling its going to be expensive. But it does mean WFH so I will get a bit of peace and quiet to blast through some work. If its dry I might sneak out on my bike at lunch. Also my Ninja Foodi thing arrives today - need to decide what to cook first. I am wondering how big its going to be and where we will put it - I might need to relegate some of Barneys food in the larder


----------



## Cully

Good Morning.








Busy day today as I've got my physio assessment which I've been waiting ages for.
I'm hoping I'll get some help with pain relief and find out if I can stop the Gabapentin which is causing some unpleasant side effects.
I'd like to ask what they make of the x-ray of my neck which the doctor I saw who referred me (not my GP) said he was amazed I'm still able to get about!?!?
I'm *really* hoping they have my MRI results to see if there is any compression in my legs causing the pain.
I honestly don't know why I haven't been contacted about those results as I had the MRI at the beginning of August.
Misty still doesn't like her new scratching post. I've put it right next to my chair hoping to encourage her to use it. I'm beginning to wish I'd got her another Fat boy.
Must try and book a slot for Christmas delivery before they all disappear.

@Charity ,oh good grief woman. Twisting was something we did in the sixties! 
I can't talk though as I'm always overstretching myself and suffering for it later. I could ask DS but that usually creates more work for me. OR I'm too impatient to wait. 
Hope you've untangled yourself by now and your bones have found where they *should* be. NHS Amazon made me chuckle.
Glad to hear Toppers is feeling better today. I so wish I could suggest something for his poor chin. Most of the stuff I think of probably wouldn't be suitable for cats anyway and I'm sure you've tried everything. What a bind!







xx

@urbantigers ,pleased to hear you didn't have any more pain but it's a puzzle what caused it and it would be worth mentioning to a medic. I'd definitely be looking into it so good luck with that.
Poor Mosi, and Kito too, fasting for the good of his brother. And complaining loudly  
Glad you have your phone sorted at last. Shocking service though to take so long. Hope you get your refund£££££!

@huckybuck , hope you didn't forget to turn your fridges back on and come downstairs to a puddle of water.
Been there. Done that!

Have a nice day everyone whatever you're up to, and don't get too wet







xx


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Good Morning 
Rained all day yesterday, most of last night and is STILL raining now As predicted gardener didn't come yesterday but we had a text conversation and, if possible, he'll try to call in towards the end of the week to mow the lawn (getting to jungle proportions !). At this rate he's going to have an enormous amount to do to get the garden ready for Winter - usually his last visit for the year is 2nd week in December but I can see that getting extended.

Apart from shopping and having a mini wardrobe clear out I didn't do much yesterday, and because of the weather it looks like today is also going to be a do nothing day ! Got an email from British Gas this morning saying that, despite my account being in credit, they are doubling my Direct Debit  At least for the next few months I'll be getting the £66 a month back which will make it just a few £s more than it is now. I really hope that energy prices get back to "normal" levels next year when those payments stop !!!!



urbantigers said:


> My pain did not come back, although I took a further small dose of Oramorph before going out in the afternoon in case. If it comes back I promise to call 111 or try to speak to my GP about it. Fingers crossed it doesn’t come back.


You could have had a kidney stone which has passed through - that would definitely explain the extreme pain you were in.

@ewelsh thank you for the video but that's not my model ! Checking out the price of new batteries online (from what I have been able to find out mine needs multiple batteries of different sizes to work) and allowing for the cost of someone to install them it looks as though a new one would be cheaper  Think I'm just going to find a cordless hand-held only one for upholstery/clearing up after Lily and rely on my "proper" corded vacuum for floors/carpets.

Shower and breakfast are calling (not necessarily in that order) ! Hope all those feeling under the weather are feeling better today - try to stay warm and dry today !


----------



## GingerNinja

Morning.

We didn't have much rain yesterday but it was grey most of the day. This morning is clear and sunny though ☺ not sure if it will last!

The window cleaner is due this morning which means the cats will hide under my duvet 

Nothing planned for today so I will see what jobs I manage to get done. I really need to clean the living window inside.. it's the only one I haven't done for ages and it's not easy for me as I need to climb on the window sill to reach and I cannot kneel.

I hope that the aches and pains get better for everyone that is suffering xx

have a great day!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Morning, well we’ve had torrential downpours all through the night, hammering against the window, it was so bad it woke me up through a Covonia sleep. Couldn’t prise my eyelids open this morning, so not long been awake. The garden is sodden so no gardening for me. Husband woke up a bit upset in the night as he was dreaming about Oscar. 

We watched the Bake Off final last night. The bakers were definitely of a lower technical standard this year but the person won who I wanted to.

This morning/afternoon we have a BT man coming to do something that means we will have fibre. I don’t know. I’m not faffed as I don’t really do anything that needs fibre but husband WFH so it might please him. I shall be building lasagne later, then eating it later still 

Still waiting for my fabric, I hope it comes by the weekend but I bet it doesn’t. I would like to start making my things for Crimble. 

Glad you are okay @urbantigers hope all goes well with the dental for Mosi. Hope you’re feeling better today @lullabydream. Happy WFH @BarneyBobCat.

I will go for a run when the rain has settled a bit, I CBA to be a drowned rat. Happy Wednesday all.


----------



## Ali71

Good Morning
I've been very slack this week, apologies, bit of a sore throat on Monday but thankfully it didn't amount to anything. Work has been really busy so I've been getting in straight from gym and it's eyes down and hands to the pump. I've tried to read back over all the posts but it is hard to keep up!
Nice and bright here this morning, I am out again a bit later grabbing the last Argos shelf 😄 I opted to go to a little market town as it's nearer than Norwich, plus I don't have the faff of walking through the city centre with a box like a plank of wood. Its about 8kg so not overly heavy but these things are often poorly sealed.

Sorry to hear you and Toppy have been a bit off @Charity. Hope you're feeling better now. Good luck with cabinet man today x
@Mrs Funkin that's so sad about Mr F dreaming of Oscar...I've had those awful dreams where you wake up all upset and it brings everything back. Hugs to you both.
@lymorelynn how lovely to be woken up by a BLC as well as the girls! I'm sure your son will love the slow cooker if you decide it's not for you.
@GingerNinja I've already booked my Christmas slot with Asda, they had their slots open weeks ago and I knew I would find it hard to get one with Tesco. We just buy our normal regular foods, ok maybe a few extra treats but I don't want to be going anywhere near a supermarket in the run-up either. Mine is on 23 December, that's close enough for me. We are out for Christmas lunch anyway so no big fancy meals planned here. Hope you can get a slot ok x

@Cully good luck with your assessment today, hope it all goes well
@Bertie'sMum enjoy your nothing day, I need one of those!
@BarneyBobCat have fun with the Ninja! You'll probably think it's bigger than you expected...I'm sure you'll love using it though. First thing I cooked was risotto and it's still a firm favourite
@urbantigers best vibes to boy Mosi for his dental today. glad to hear you're feeling better too

Nearly half way through the week already. And 39 days to the C word, in case you needed to hear that. 🥴


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I’m running the gauntlet for Christmas Day food….I shall go on Christmas Eve to M&S (as it’s a Saturday so I’m not working) and see what is there. If there’s nothing we fancy, we shall have whatever is in the freezer  There’s only the two of us, so it doesn’t actually matter to us what we have. Sounds fun, huh?


----------



## SbanR

Good morning. It's still pretty damp but such an improvement on yesterday! Not raining so I'm wondering whether I CBA to go to the local retail park to look for a small backpack. Not confident about getting one online (though I might be forced to) as I prefer to inspect the article.
Mrs F Oscar was calling on his dad to say hello and tell him he's ok (hope it was a happy dream!)
If you can hold your nerve you should pick up some fantastic bargains on Christmas Eve. At least that's been the case in previous years, but with difficult times now, others might also be doing the same.


----------



## huckybuck

Morning all. Busy one today.
I’m off to Brum later on making the most of Mum’s house while she’s away. So need to leave instructions for Mr HB for the kids, chooks and f***** rabbit. He’s not happy I’m going for two nights but I’ve said I’m not running around like a mad thing like I did last time. I’ve got too many things to fit in!

I’m meeting an old school friend for dinner. Haven’t seen her for a long time so will be lovely to catch up. Her husband left her last year (totally unexpected) which completely knocked her both emotionally and financially and left her alone with two young boys. I am so glad she wants to get together. She warned me she’s fat and haggard and I said so am I lol!!!

So up and at it today to get everything in order before I leave. I’m looking forward to a lovely watm

Hope your physio goes ok @Cully they should be able to give you exercises which will help relieve some of the symptoms if you do then regularly. I find that I get relief for a couple of days but then it starts to feel like I need it again. 

Hope @lullabydream feels a bit better and glad @urbantigers does!

Have a good one everyone!


----------



## lullabydream

Well am up!
Head banging but took some painkillers so fingers crossed as they say.

I cannot say my morning has gone well so far as I thought wtf has happened to my sock when I put it on this morning...it was inside out. Then put my hoodie on and thought what's going on here, to realise it was back to front.

Hopefully work is not too bad today.

Enjoy your day everyone!


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Hmmmm risotto 😍

Christmas wise, I go to a local farm shop the week before for everything. I never have any difficulty buying anything and none of this booking delivery slots


----------



## ewelsh

Morning all


I really must get to the forum earlier, I can’t read fast enough.

@Charity you and your back I dont know… take it easy today please, Glad Toppy is getting back to his usual self. How’s the USB bed?
Exciting to see your cabinet drawings 😄 Hope there’s news of max soon x

@urbantigers glad your feeling brighter today, you definitely need to mention this to your GP x Best to Mosi today he will be starving bless him xx
@Bertie'sMum yes looking atthe price of the batteries you need I would just buy a new hoover too, I can recommend Dyson especially as you can buy all the parts with swift delivery. Hope your gardener comes soon to sort out your garden x
@Mrs Funkin poor D having a bad dream, Oscar Woo is on his mind so natural to dream of him. Hope your fabric turns up. Have a good day pottering x I too wanted the winner to win bake off last night too.
@BarneyBobCat ouch car repair prices, I just had my car MOT and service 😳 what a price! Happy working from home day.
@huckybuck safe journey to Birm, drive safe. Lovely to meet up with old friends so enjoy it. Oh and turn your mums heating up 😂
@SbanR happy backpack shopping, are you going on a hike anytime soon? 😉
@Ali71 be careful carrying that shelf, happy DIY later xx
@GingerNinja careful cleaning that window x


Today thanks to my husband, I have to go and drop off cash for the hired digger, ( which i am now thinking is very dodgy, the man ( Dave) left his address and directions like this -
name of the town, find co op, Piano lesson house, 5 doors down opposite side of street, round the back with a black car on the drive. What on earth, why couldn’t he just give me the house name or house number, postcode or something… looks like I will be driving round for a while, I guess hoping to spot his digger on the drive is too much to hope for 🙄 so stand by for me being arrested for suspicious activity 🤣




Sorry if I missed anyone.


Have a lovely day everyone x


----------



## Charity

ewelsh said:


> Morning all
> 
> 
> I really must get to the forum earlier, I can’t read fast enough.
> 
> @Charity you and your back I dont know… take it easy today please, Glad Toppy is getting back to his usual self. How’s the USB bed?
> Exciting to see your cabinet drawings 😄 Hope there’s news of max soon x
> 
> @urbantigers glad your feeling brighter today, you definitely need to mention this to your GP x Best to Mosi today he will be starving bless him xx
> @Bertie'sMum yes looking atthe price of the batteries you need I would just buy a new hoover too, I can recommend Dyson especially as you can buy all the parts with swift delivery. Hope your gardener comes soon to sort out your garden x
> @Mrs Funkin poor D having a bad dream, Oscar Woo is on his mind so natural to dream of him. Hope your fabric turns up. Have a good day pottering x I too wanted the winner to win bake off last night too.
> @BarneyBobCat ouch car repair prices, I just had my car MOT and service 😳 what a price! Happy working from home day.
> @huckybuck safe journey to Birm, drive safe. Lovely to meet up with old friends so enjoy it. Oh and turn your mums heating up 😂
> @SbanR happy backpack shopping, are you going on a hike anytime soon? 😉
> @Ali71 be careful carrying that shelf, happy DIY later xx
> @GingerNinja careful cleaning that window x
> 
> 
> Today thanks to my husband, I have to go and drop off cash for the hired digger, ( which i am now thinking is very dodgy, the man ( Dave) left his address and directions like this -
> name of the town, find co op, Piano lesson house, 5 doors down opposite side of street, round the back with a black car on the drive. What on earth, why couldn’t he just give me the house name or house number, postcode or something… looks like I will be driving round for a while, I guess hoping to spot his digger on the drive is too much to hope for 🙄 so stand by for me being arrested for suspicious activity 🤣
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry if I missed anyone.
> 
> 
> Have a lovely day everyone x


That sounds very weird, good luck with finding it...if you're not back by tonight we'll send out the cavalry. 

Oh yes, forgot to mention the blessed USB. I looked under the bed yesterday and there's a light on which nearly blinds you. When I put my lamp out last night at bedtime, it was like Blackpool Illuminations! Flippin' lights shining from everywhere, my side and OH's. How are you supposed to sleep with a half lit room and makes it a waste of time having a blackout blind now? Who has these stupid ideas? 🤪 Actually, I'm blaming my OH as he's the one who insisted we have it when we've got about half a dozen others in the house to use. 😣


----------



## huckybuck

Charity said:


> That sounds very weird, good luck with finding it...if you're not back by tonight we'll send out the cavalry.
> 
> Oh yes, forgot to mention the blessed USB. I looked under the bed yesterday and there's a light on which nearly blinds you. When I put my lamp out last night at bedtime, it was like Blackpool Illuminations! Flippin' lights shining from everywhere, my side and OH's. How are you supposed to sleep with a half lit room and makes it a waste of time having a blackout blind now? Who has these stupid ideas? 🤪 Actually, I'm blaming my OH as he's the one who insisted we have it when we've got about half a dozen others in the house to use. 😣


Put some blue tack over the light @Charity or pill putty - it’s what I do with my air purifier lights lol!


----------



## GingerNinja

@BarneyBobCat my local farm shop/food hall do a whole Christmas dinner, literally the whole thing portioned for two people. All prepped and ready to cook.

I have been tempted! It's expensive though.










@Mrs Funkin I think your plan is great... I would like your lasagna for my Xmas dinner 😋


----------



## BarneyBobCat

That looks great @GingerNinja 👍 



I really like cooking at Christmas so tend to do all the prep myself starting a few days before. I got this monster for the main course last year


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Our first Christmas here I bought a supposedly wonderful Copas Turkey. Ordered it from the butcher in the village, collected it, even came in a box with its own thermometer, cooked it…and it was horrendous. I’m not a bad cook (most folk say I produce reasonable dinners) but it was terrible. Cost me £87 as well. Pffttt. So I’ve not done that since.


----------



## Charity

I had a parcel delivery this morning but its not what I ordered. Dilemma is...shall I send
it back?


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Charity said:


> I had a parcel delivery this morning but its not what I ordered. Dilemma is...shall I send
> it back?
> 
> View attachment 579913


If you decide you don't want it please you could send it onto me  Just what I wanted and Lily is sitting next to me mesmerised by the photo on my screen with a look on her face that says "Cor that's handsome" !!!!!


----------



## ewelsh

I am not having a very good day, I had delivery of my slabs for the back patio, its all turning into a drama as it only ever can in Emma’s world.

Ok the conversation went like this.

Knock at door delivery man “ ive got your delivery”
Me “ great I will meet you at the gate”
Man “ Im not delivering in your drive, its meant to be curb side”
Me “ well you can deliver it outside the gate which is classed as my curb side OR you can drive into my drive which is much harder ground”
Man “ I wont be able to get in your drive”
Me “ of course you will, if the oil truck and every other delivery lorry which are bigger than yours can get in why can’t you”
Man “ it wont fit”
Me “ I have lived here 9 yrs and never had a problem, but if your not happy driving in then thats fine”
Man “ NO it has to be curb side”
Me 🙄 “ Let me show you before you make your mind up”

Out we go and I show him the two areas

man “ NO it has to be curb side and you dont have any curbs so I can’t deliver it”
Me “ What? dont be ridiculous“
Man “ I have to deliver it outside your property by a curb”
Me 🙄🙄🙄 “ This area is outside my property, look I have a gate to my drive so therefore you are outside my property, the nearest curb is 7 miles away”
man “ who’s house is this”
Me ” Mine”
man “ who’s barn is this”
Me “ Thats my Barn”
Man “ you have no curb”
Me “ I think your taking that term curb too literally, there are no curbs in the countryside”
Man “ I will have to ring my company”
Me “ ok”

waiting

Man “ ok I will deliver it here outside your gate”
Me “ thank you”

So he struggled to get the manual lifter to even lift the pallet, I was getting a little concerned as wood from the pallets were coming off, so I videoed it all.
He got the pallet onto the ramp but couldn’t get it off the back ramp onto the gravel….

Man “ have you got a forklift”
Me “ 🤨
Man “ its stuck, I can’t get it on or off”
Me “ how do you manage normally delivering these pallets”
Man “ They are normally delivered on road sides, and flat, this is not flat around here”
Me “ what? Its as flat as it comes”

So he struggled and struggled in the end I had enough and rang my farmer to pull in a favour.

Farmer “ How on earth did you get it stuck like that”
man “ Its not a flat ground”
Farmer “ what? Its as flat as it comes”
Me 😁

So My farmer had to get his JCB fork lift and lift the palettes off, whilst he was doing this I said to the man.

Me “ Paperwork, I have 30mins to check these slabs”
Man “ Ummm I have to go”
me “ oh, but I can’t sign saying I have checked them”
Man “ you have to sign”
Me “ Then you will have to wait till I have checked them”
Man “ They will be fine, just sign”
Me “ No I will not sign until I know they are all ok, the way you rammed them with that thing, there must be some breakages”
Man “ there aren’t any, sign”
Me “ No”
man “ Sign”
Me ” this is getting silly, It states I have 30-45mins to check the slabs”

So he drove off, left no paper work and pulled up half the grass, no thank you to my farmer. I have it all on video.
Wine taken to Farmer as a thank you, looks like I have to help him next week with some fallen trees again, flipping heck!


So got inside, I rang the company to explain why I had not checked the slabs and had no paperwork, that sly delivery man said I refused to sign…. SIGH. Now I have to send loads of videos and I have to check each slab for damages…… do you have any idea how heavy they are… I have 72hr, I have made a start.

here you go, so far 10 cracked slabs…..















































I am not even thinking about trying to find the digger man’s address, I might end up punching someone.

😉


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Blooming heck Emma! Do you know the thing I hate the most about the whole interaction? That he has blatantly lied. The rest is all a PITB, absolutely, but lying? Pppfftttt.


----------



## ewelsh

@Mrs Funkin you make me laugh, your miffed and you weren’t even here, imagine how I felt 😃


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I’m incandescent on your behalf! If I could track him down and let his tyres down, I would


----------



## Charity

I'm speechless. Where's a real man when you want him! I bet he never told his boss any of this when he got back. Hope his wife doesn't say to him when he gets home 'have a nice day dear?'. 😂 He was a very very very rude man..not to mention useless!

Will you be recovered enough next week to help with tree felling?


----------



## GingerNinja

What a jobsworth! I'm glad the farmer came to help.

I've just had a different experience at the tip... I pulled in and asked where to put MDF so the man asked what I had, erm MDF . I told him that it was a fitted cupboard so he looked and told me it was a couple of kitchen cabinets. I said, well they were fitted in my living room. He then told me that he could tell they were kitchen cabinets from the doors (they're just generic white doors) and that DIY waste was chargeable. If course I hadn't taken my purse so said that if be back shortly.

I must have looked fed up because he not only let me off paying the £3 but he also unloaded it all for me (which I was really pleased with as it had to go in one of those containers that you have to climb up the metal staircase to lob them in) 

In the end he was really helpful!

Got back to find the chickens have taken up residence under my bay window. I'm not going round to tell the guy to keep them in!


----------



## urbantigers

Have to admit I had a good laugh at that @ewelsh But what a plonker. 

I’ve had a phone call to say that Mosi is out of surgery and in recovery. I have to go at 5pm to pick him up. Been a bit of a stressy day really as it’s a nightmare parking at the vets. No real parking as it’s just an old Victorian semi on the main road. I tried to pull in but someone wanted to come out so I had to reverse back onto the main road and then someone came the other way and nipped in before I could get back in. All a bit of a nightmare but I eventually got in and parked. I tried to ring to ask them to help me carry Mosi but just got recorded message as I always do. Eventually they got me inside but I waited half an hour for the nurse. Not their fault, stuff happens but I needed to get back to work so was getting a bit impatient. Then I got annoyed and had to bite my tongue when the vet gave someone with a puppy daft advice re toilet training. And now I have to do it all again. Still, at least Mosi’s ok although I don’t know how many teeth he’s had out or what I have to pay (that will be a challenge to work out as it’s been pre-approved by petplan but Mosi’s excess is £115 plus 20% of the remainder).

Kito is a bit lost without his partner in crime.


----------



## ewelsh

DIY waste chargeable 😳 Thats outrageous, what do you play council tax for! No wonder there is more fly tipping in the countryside….. so pleased he helped you @GingerNinja x


----------



## Bertie'sMum

@ewelsh oh Emma it could only happen to you  but I'm with @Mrs Funkin on this one -ar**h*le did he think you were going to unload them and carry them through ?

Hope you can get the damaged ones replaced and new ones delivered with no more hassle !


----------



## Charity

Bertie'sMum said:


> @ewelsh oh Emma it could only happen to you  but I'm with @Mrs Funkin on this one -ar**h*le did he think you were going to unload them and carry them through ?
> 
> Hope you can get the damaged ones replaced and new ones delivered with no more hassle !


Hope if there's another delivery, its not the same bloke


----------



## Charity

GingerNinja said:


> What a jobsworth! I'm glad the farmer came to help.
> 
> I've just had a different experience at the tip... I pulled in and asked where to put MDF so the man asked what I had, erm MDF . I told him that it was a fitted cupboard so he looked and told me it was a couple of kitchen cabinets. I said, well they were fitted in my living room. He then told me that he could tell they were kitchen cabinets from the doors (they're just generic white doors) and that DIY waste was chargeable. If course I hadn't taken my purse so said that if be back shortly.
> 
> I must have looked fed up because he not only let me off paying the £3 but he also unloaded it all for me (which I was really pleased with as it had to go in one of those containers that you have to climb up the metal staircase to lob them in)
> 
> In the end he was really helpful!
> 
> Got back to find the chickens have taken up residence under my bay window. I'm not going round to tell the guy to keep them in!
> 
> View attachment 579921


Does he know its a legal requirement at the moment to keep birds confined due to the bird flu?

@urbantigers, glad Mosi is OK and will be home soon. He'll be starving no doubt. Does your vet give them anything to eat afterwards, mine does (for which I get charged of course) but my two are on hunger strike always at the vets.


----------



## Charity

Bertie'sMum said:


> If you decide you don't want it please you could send it onto me  Just what I wanted and Lily is sitting next to me mesmerised by the photo on my screen with a look on her face that says "Cor that's handsome" !!!!!


Lily's a girl with very good taste 🧡


----------



## ewelsh

Charity said:


> Hope if there's another delivery, its not the same bloke




😳 No way, I hadn’t thought of that…


----------



## ewelsh

Well I decided my day couldn’t get worse, so off I went to pay this digger chap…. All I can say is thank goodness for nosey ladies in the post office 🤣 I flew in to the post office after hunting for this house for 30mins and shouted out of pure exasperation “anyone one know Dave who has a digger” 🤣
Well they knew exactly who I meant and even the house number 🤣 see it just take a few women to sort things out.


I hope there aren’t 2 Dave‘s with diggers 🤣


----------



## lullabydream

Evening all!

Well I survived the first day back! My head is still banging, I don't think it helped being in an extremely hot bungalow. So just had some more tablets.

Work was uneventful to say the least especially the afternoon. The couple I was supporting wanted a chill day today so that's exactly what they got. I sat there for two hours while the couple both snoozed. I have no idea how I didn't fall to sleep too! Possibly my head hurting kept me awake!

I can't believe the day @ewelsh had with the delivery driver! Kudos to your farmer friend though.

@GingerNinja I am also another one shocked at charges for taking waste to the tip! 

@urbantigers hope kito and mosi are happily back together again!

@Charity hope you can get a good night's sleep tonight with the tips on her!


----------



## GingerNinja

@Charity yes, he knows. From what I can gather from posts on social media, he is the black sheep of the village and does whatever he wants. I feel sorry for his neighbours as he has a broken down tractor outside and his gardens are packed full of old timber and who knows what! I'm sure he's a nice guy but the situation here is so serious


----------



## GingerNinja

I hope Mosi is back and well @urbantigers 

Sorry that you've still got the headache @lullabydream , a hot stuffy house would definitely not have done any good!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Morning, still dark here, obv. Been lying awake since 4:xx now I’ve got a cuppa but could go back to sleep. I might try for an extra doze in a bit. 

Not much on the cards for me today except my run and a four hour Teams training thing this afternoon. When someone did at the other day at work, two of the presenters didn’t even turn up, so the person running it tried to blag it which was by all accounts dreadful. So I hope everyone turns up to present today.

Really need to do the ironing as well but have no ironing desire at present. I’ll just have to grit my teeth and plough through the small mountain! Then at least the “White Room” (AKA Oscar’s Safe Room) will look tidy again, as the ironing pile is on the bed in there.

We have an absolute quagmire of a garden. I dread to think the state of it this morning after the additional downpours yesterday late evening. Poor lawn  So no gardening again for me. On the plus side if that’s the only issue we have after all this rain, besides a slightly leaky cat flap, that’s not bad. The A27 was flooded and closed yesterday, so I’m glad there’s no sewing course for me this weekend as I have to head up to Chichester for it.

I hope that Mosi had a good sleep @urbantigers after the vet. Hope Toppy is okay today @Charity. I really hope there are no delivery or digger shenanigans for you today @ewelsh. I bet it’s @Bertie'sMum ‘s charity shop shift today, don’t get washed away getting there! Have a restful annual leave day @GingerNinja. Keep safe everyone in this awful weather - don’t be out cycling if it’s bad @BarneyBobCat and @Ali71. Thermostat up at your mother’s @huckybuck! Hopefully @lullabydream is feeling better. Same for @Cully and all that pain you have been in, hope there’s an improvement after physio.

I’m off for a lie down


----------



## Charity

Good morning, hoping for lots of sunshine today so can then do some washing and get outdoors.

The cabinet man came last night to finalise things, not sure when it will be completely finished but, fingers crossed, it will look nice. He's a very pleasant young man, he even commented on the decorating...good memory.

Decided to sleep on the sofa last night as trying to turn over or sit up in bed is a nightmare with my back. Of course, Toppy and Bunty decided to come and join me about 3 a.m. so that was the end of sleeping. 

OH's off out this morning, I've got a dog food delivery which will have to sit in the porch until he gets home probably and Waitrose this afternoon. A few other things to do as well.

@GingerNinja, hope Mosi is OK this morning and Kito is glad to have his pal back.
@ewelsh, can you get out of bed this morning? Please say not more counting slabs today.
Sweet dreams @Mrs Funkin, hope you're asleep at the moment.

Hope everyone else is feeling well today or better than they were and enjoy your day if you can xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh no @Charity what a nightmare for you with your back  I think it’s one of the worst things, the less you move because it’s so sore, the less you can move. Have you had it like this before? Does it eventually right itself? I hope so. Take it gently xx


----------



## urbantigers

Morning! I haven’t drawn the curtains yet s I don’t know what sort of morning it is yet.

Mosi is back safe and sound but sporting that old favourite eau de vet surgery. Kito was very good until bedtime when he hissed a bit and I was woken at 1.30 by hissing. Mosi was in bed with me when I went to sleep, and Kito was in the kitchen. When I woke, Mosi was on his blanket at the bottom of the bed and Kito was in his usual place. It’s possible Mosi has walked passed Kito or Kito had just come into the bedroom. I think poor Kito is wondering where his buddy is and who’s this smelly stranger. The dental went well and Mosi is fine although he is pawing at his mouth and doing that chewing thing that makes me worry stitches have come out, although I remember Kito doing that and everything was ok. He’s had his metacam in breakfast and then his AB in some pill putty. Kito had some pill putty too - they both love it and will eat anything wrapped in it. Mosi has to go back on friday for a check up. I did think that was a bit soon but actually I think it’s a good idea with the weekend looming, just to check everything is ok. We don’t have the best luck with post dental recovery in this household. Mosi had a lot of problems with his first dental 7 years ago and wouldn’t eat. Not eating meant he wasn’t getting his pain meds and it was a bit of a downhill spiral from there. Kito had a few issues after his dental too. Mosi has had another previous dental and was fine so fingers crossed everything goes smoothly. He had 5 teeth out - 1 little one at the back and 4 big ones, 2 up 2 down. I’m surprised he’s got any left tbh. He’s on my lap at the moment having well deserved cuddles.

I must just post this here. I had a zooplus delivery yesterday. 2 boxes. 1 contained litter and the other these items. Nothing else in this box (not even any packaging). But really, could they not have found a smaller box?


----------



## lullabydream

Loving the zooplus delivery @urbantigers am sure Kito and Mosi will be partners in crime very soon!

Am up and at it this morning. It's a long shift for me today; 12.5 hours. It's absolutely pouring with rain too. So not the best start today,and looks like it's going to rain all day!


----------



## Milo’s mum

Good morning all,
I wish I had time to re-catch up with you all.
Unfortunately it is full time back to the office for me.
Cats and children take my spare minutes after work.
Sadly we had to put our elderly dog Ashley to sleep last week. She was two months away from turning 18.
As sad as it was, she was at the end and it was a peaceful last sleep.
Have a great day and Christmas is coming 😘🥰


----------



## Charity

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh no @Charity what a nightmare for you with your back  I think it’s one of the worst things, the less you move because it’s so sore, the less you can move. Have you had it like this before? Does it eventually right itself? I hope so. Take it gently xx


Thanks @Mrs Funkin. I've had back problems since I was in my 30s and had this back in the summer which lasted two months and I ended up going to physio. Probably have to do it again now but I am going to try my exercises first. I was told a few years ago once you have back problems, you should do your exercises daily for the rest of your life. Makes absolute sense of course but I have sadly lacked in that department. 🙄

@urbantigers, honestly, that delivery is a joke isn't it. Poor Mosi, he needs all day cuddles today.

I meant to say that our cabinet maker really endeared himself to me because he likes cats and he and his family have one, or two, not sure. He had a chat with Toppy then we talked about zoom grooming. Bless him. 😂 

@lullabydream, is your headache better now? Sorry its going to be a stressful day for you.

@Milo's Mum, so sorry about your dear dog. What a fantastic age. You must really miss her.


----------



## lullabydream

Touchwood my head feels fine @Charity thanks for asking. Though it took me ages to get to sleep with it banging last night. Am going to work armed with painkillers though! I think I will definitely need them. 

Hopefully my day will not be too stressful! First hour or so maybe, but after that am hoping it's chilled and relaxed!


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Good Morning 
Is it ever going to stop raining ? We've had continuous rain for the last 3 days/nights and no let up in sight So no gardening for me either @Mrs Funkin ! And, yes, today is charity shop day 

Apart from the shop there's nothing on the agenda for today unless I make an effort and get my ironing done this afternoon when I get back.



Charity said:


> Decided to sleep on the sofa last night as trying to turn over or sit up in bed is a nightmare with my back. Of course, Toppy and Bunty decided to come and join me about 3 a.m. so that was the end of sleeping.


I think they thought that mum needed cuddles to make her back better !



urbantigers said:


> Mosi is back safe and sound but sporting that old favourite eau de vet surgery.


Glad he's OK - hopefully eau de vet will have worn off by now.



Milo’s mum said:


> Sadly we had to put our elderly dog Ashley to sleep last week. She was two months away from turning 18.


So sad to hear that - but she had a good innings with you to love and care for her.

I think it's time to get showered/dressed and have some breakfast (Lily says she wants a 2nd breakfast please !) Have a good day everyone


----------



## GingerNinja

Good morning.

It's been raining all night here and has only just stopped. Thankfully the gutters are all sorted so nothing is overflowing now.

@Charity good customer service really is priceless. When I called up about my gutters my call was answered "hello Hazel, Charlie here how can I help" and I explained the problem and he confirmed where it was. Now I know that he had probably called up my records or something smart like that (he likes his tech) and does not actually remember, but it makes you feel like you matter! I hope that your back eases today x

I'm glad that you don't have to go to work if the roads are so bad @Mrs Funkin . I bet the ford is quite high here after last night's rain.

I'm glad that Mosi is ok @urbantigers , give him a cuddle from me xx

I'm sorry about Ashley @Milo’s mum it sounds like she had a long and happy life xx

Have a good day everyone, don't get washed away @Bertie'sMum when you go out and don't be late!


----------



## Ali71

Good Morning everyone
We have had some heavy rain overnight and although it was only softly drizzling when I left, by the time I got here it had turned heavy again. @Mrs Funkin someone shared a video on FB of the A27 flooded, so I'm glad you haven't got to go that way any time soon. I am definitely not on the bike this morning, I haven't even been to the gym but I've got my kit with me if I feel energetic enough later. Sosij and bean stew for tea 😋

@ewelsh so proud of you for standing your ground, I think I would have rang his boss while he stood there and told him that his incompetent driver was unwilling to deliver and is being difficult... What a complete idiot! A nice bit of YouTube footage with his company vehicle would have gone down a treat. You may have ended up in a fails mash-up !! #welshladylosesitwithdriver 🤣
@Bertie'sMum enjoy your shift at the shop, hope the journey isn't too wet
@urbantigers hope Mosi is ok, sounds like a stressful pick up situation
@lullabydream sorry to hear you're still in pain, hope the day goes well and you don't need those painkillers
@Charity I'm glad everything went well with the cabinet maker, it's always nice when visitors make a fuss of your cats. Not so good about your back though  hopefully you can get a little snooze later to make up for the lack of sleep
@huckybuck hope you had a nice catch up with your old friend, and you had a nice cosy night at Mum's house 
@Milo's Mum I'm sorry to hear about Ashley, that's so sad. Sending hugs

Try and have a good day everyone, despite the rubbish weather and challenging times x


----------



## Cully

Good morning everyone.
I was really disappointed with my physio assessment yesterday. After waiting so long for an appointment I was really hoping for more than a list of the exercises I've been doing anyway for the last 3 years.
She hadn't got my MRI results, and said I need a referral re my hips and legs as she can't do anything about them as it would be unethical.
So now I've got to ask my GP for the referral, and we all know how hard it is to speak to a GP atm. Sigh!

@urbantigers ,I had to smile at the box. Well ZP could be blamed for being wasteful, OR praised for thoughtfully knowing what cats think is the best part of any delivery.😻
Ah, that post vet odour! Have you tried using a cloth to scent swap with them? Might reduce the hissing.
I'm glad Mosi has recovered from his op. Not surprised his mouth is a bit uncomfortable though. I wish Moo liked pill putty as it's a real battle to pill her.

@Milo’s mum ,so sorry to hear about Ashley. At least she was a grand old age and knew she was well loved xx.

@Mrs Funkin , I hope you managed to get a bit more sleep after waking so early.

Oh @ewelsh , what a dreadful day with Slab Slob and Digger Dave. Where are super heroes when you need one hey?
Hope Mr Slob gets his comeuppance 🤬

@Charity ,I hope you are going to take it easy today. 
Oh I like your cabinet man, what a gem. Sounds like Toppy has a new pal.

@lullabydream ,how's your head today. I feel for you knowing how wretched it can make you feel. Hope you are feeling better and a bit brighter.

@Bertie'sMum , 'rain rain go away, come again another day'. That's what we kids used to sing when it was too wet to play out.
Hope it clears up a bit for you so you can get out. 

Looks like another rainy day here so don't think I'll be going anywhere. Tesco delivery later this morning. Just hoping I've left enough room in my freezer.
I'm cat sitting for my friend who's going to Eastbourne to see a musical. CR which one.
So I'm taking Moo's old Fat Boy scratcher for B&B. Can't wait to see what they make of it🙀.
Right, time to get up. Hope you all have a good day and that everyone you meet is nice.


----------



## Ali71

@Cully that's so frustrating for you, I'm really sorry to hear you are no further forward after your long awaited assessment  How come she didn't have the MRI results? Can you speak to the Practice Manager at your surgery and see if you can get him/her on side? 
Don't give up xx


----------



## ewelsh

Morning all

Well yesterday was obviously the “ day “ for me, I had a call from Majestic Wines during the day saying they couldn’t find my home ( its a daily issue, no one can find us, its 2 miles off where Sat nav says ) so I gave directions, I didnt think any more about it.. 8.—o’clock I was sat quietly watching tv when I had a call again from the manager of Majestic Wines with 1000 apologies but the girl trying to deliver my order got more lost, turned right not left and is apparently in my field in a ditch…Well I shot off, armed with torch and wellies. Its pitch black round here and not funny if your not used to the country. I found her 2 miles from my lane, poor girl was shaking, wet and so upset and frightened of the dark, she could see eyes glowing, so I got her out and sat her in my car, drove her back to my house, made her a cuppa, the kray twins soon made her smile, I went back to sit with her car till RAC turned up, who were going to be 20-45mins, well 1 hour later still no RAC, so this manager came to pick the girl up I got her to cancel the RAC and yes you guessed it, I had to ring my farmer 🤣 in fairness it was now 10pm ish so out he came, her car was in a real tricky angle, so there I am pouring rain, slipping in a ditch water getting over my wellies trying by torch light to get the line on the bumper, we got it out of course, I wish I had taken a photo of myself Lying flat on my back in a ****, I was that muddy I could not get in my car or even inside his tractor so I had to stand on the back of the tractor all the way back, he dropped me off end of my lane, so I squelched the rest of the way home…🤣
Her car was picked up this morning from the yard, I had to walk this morning to pick my car up and I still haven't had my wine order 🤣
Guess what I have to do today? Help the farmer fill pot holes 😳 and its absolutely pouring it down!

@urbantigers poor Mosi, he needs all those toys and cuddles today, I hope he doesn’t have a after op issues xx

@lullabydream I know how you feel with the heat in others homes, it does give you a headache, I hope your day today is better xx

@Charity your poor back, not again, looks like exercises every day, I will remind you when your back is better to keep them up. As for sleeping on the sofa 😦 at least you had no awful blue lights, I have to have pitch black too when trying to sleep. Take it easy today xx Lovely your cabinet man was lovely, few of those around nowadays! Exciting to see drawings of your cabinet though.

@Bertie'sMum happy shop duties and ironing, is it me or do you seem to iron a lot 🤣

@Ali71 I dont know where you get your energy from, had to laugh at the YouTube idea, very tempting 🤣

@Cully thats so disappointing with your physio, poor you, you need to be shouting from the roof tops now, do you want me to come down and kick a few bottoms. Xx Happy cat sitting, Im sure they will love the fat boy scratcher xx

@huckybuck hope all is going well in birm and you had a lovely time with your friend. X

@Mrs Funkin I firstly read that you were doing a 4 hour tennis training 🤣 so glad your not doing that. Sorry your garden is a bog, the lawn will survive. Happy ironing stick on 80’s music and it will pass much quicker. Xx

Right must dash, need to put paper in my wellies and see to these pot holes


have a good day everyone xx


----------



## huckybuck

Soggy morning AGAIN 

Had a lovely evening with my friend - it was as if we were both back at school again. She made me laugh so much my jaw was aching. The time flew and before we knew it they were kicking us out of the restaurant at 10:30 and we’d met at 6:30 😱🤣

Slept well at Mum’s for a change even though I couldn’t work out how to put the alarm on for bed! I woke a few times but went back to sleep and finally got up at 8. Well I thought it was 8 but I couldn’t really see my Fitbit watch without glasses so when I got up it was actually 9 😂

So today I’m going to try to do a bit of Christmas shopping (if I can find my way round Solihull) meet Aunty P for lunch then Dad no 2 for dinner. 

@ewelsh I would have been so angry at the delivery man I think I would have exploded. What a w****. I hope you get the new slabs delivered asap and exactly where you need them.

@Milo’s mum so sad to hear about Ashley. It’s just awful when you lose a family member even if they were a “good age”

@Cully so disappointed for you over your physio. How disappointing. Did they do any hands on at all? When are you due to see them again? 

@urbantigers hope Mosi recovers ok this time. Hols had 8 teeth out and was fine yet Grace had 1 and had to go back for more pain killers and ABs. Good job you have an app Fri - I’d ask for extra painkillers just in case (they are handy to have). 

Now do I leave the heating on today so it’s warm when I get back later???? Hmmm.


----------



## huckybuck

@ewelsh oh heck I shouldn’t laugh! I had visions of you and the Majestic girl getting smashed together last night and her crashing over in your barn. Enjoy your pot hole filling - do an extra one so you are in credit!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Blooming heck @ewelsh there was me thinking the adventures you had were down to LouLou! Oh no! Plenty of adventuring of your own accord. I bet the Majestic girl was delighted to see you. They should give you a case of wine to say thank you for looking after her!

Hope the pot hole filling goes well. I’d definitely do an extra couple to be in credit


----------



## Mrs Funkin

The main road through our village is somewhat troublesome this morning!


----------



## huckybuck

Mrs Funkin said:


> The main road through our village is somewhat troublesome this morning!
> 
> View attachment 579947
> 
> View attachment 579948


Whoops! You have got a bit of sunshine though 😀


----------



## oliviarussian

Yesterday went to pick up keys and meet a new client with 2 lovely looking cats that I’m to be looking after this weekend, 
ME - What are their names?
CLIENT -They don’t have any names
ME - Really?
CLIENT - They don’t answer to names
ME - Well what shall I refer to them in my notes and Instagram posts?
CLIENT - Just refer to them as black cat and white cat
ME - Ah, RightyOh


----------



## Ali71

You need a canoe or waders @Mrs Funkin - well done for getting out though!!


----------



## Cully

Mrs Funkin said:


> The main road through our village is somewhat troublesome this morning!
> 
> View attachment 579947
> 
> View attachment 579948


Pity you dpn't know where the plughole is.


----------



## Cully

oliviarussian said:


> Yesterday went to pick up keys and meet a new client with 2 lovely looking cats that I’m to be looking after this weekend,
> ME - What are their names?
> CLIENT -They don’t have any names
> ME - Really?
> CLIENT - They don’t answer to names
> ME - Well what shall I refer to them in my notes and Instagram posts?
> CLIENT - Just refer to them as black cat and white cat
> ME - Ah, RightyOh


How strange. Perhaps they just cba to bother naming them.


----------



## ewelsh

Wow @Mrs Funkin thats a lot of rain….. you need flippers..


@oliviarussian no names, thats so sad actually, shall we name them how about;

Black cat Darcey Bussell 
White cat Alice winter wonderland 😄


----------



## GingerNinja

@ewelsh I definitely would've made sure that I rescued my wine along with the girl 

@Cully I'm sorry that the physio appt was not helpful 😢 I hope that you get an appointment with the Dr soon.

Pretty river @Mrs Funkin !!

It's stopped raining here so I must go and top up the bird feeders, they're probably not happy that I'm late today !

What weird people @oliviarussian. They must care because they are employing a pet sitting service but surely the vet would've wanted the names to register them 🤔


----------



## oliviarussian

GingerNinja said:


> What weird people @oliviarussian. They must care because they are employing a pet sitting service but surely the vet would've wanted the names to register them 🤔


Very weird……I can’t get my head around it at all!
It definitely wasn’t a case of not caring about them cos they had all the latest cat paraphernalia and as you said they are paying for an expensive cat sitting service 
When she said they don’t answer to names I wanted to say well how do you know if they don’t have any? Maybe they have silly names and she was just embarrassed to tell me!!!


----------



## Cully

Ali71 said:


> @Cully that's so frustrating for you, I'm really sorry to hear you are no further forward after your long awaited assessment  How come she didn't have the MRI results? Can you speak to the Practice Manager at your surgery and see if you can get him/her on side?
> Don't give up xx


She said she couldn't get access to my records!!!
I've written to one of the GP's at my surgery and explained what the physio said about not be able to do anything about my hio and leg pains without a referal, so could he please refer me. Now I just have to wait and see, but I expect he will just tell me to speak to the physio Doctor who referred me for the MRI and physio assessment.
Unfortunately I've never been able to get anywhere with trying to contact him. Last time I rang his surgery it cost £26 trying to speak to somebody. It was just recorded messages of what to do which just kept taking me back to the phone number I was ringing!!!! So I decided that was a bit pointless. I don't even have an address for him as he doesn't seem to be based any any particular surgery/clinic. That's why I wrote to my doctor.
At least I've got another physio app mid December.
@huckybuck , I didn't get any hands on therapy, just a gentle poke and prod around my neck and spine, and a load of the same exercises I already do.


----------



## Ali71

@Cully have you got any patient liaison groups associated with the surgery? Sometimes if you're having issues they may be able to raise something on your behalf. Long shot possibly, but worth taking if it speeds things up and saves you going round in circles. You certainly shouldn't be paying all that money to get through. Can you play detective and see if he has an email address or even a friendly secretary.
Hope you can get something sorted after waiting so long x


----------



## Cully

Ali71 said:


> @Cully have you got any patient liaison groups associated with the surgery? Sometimes if you're having issues they may be able to raise something on your behalf. Long shot possibly, but worth taking if it speeds things up and saves you going round in circles. You certainly shouldn't be paying all that money to get through. Can you play detective and see if he has an email address or even a friendly secretary.
> Hope you can get something sorted after waiting so long x


Yes I've played detective but can't find an email, just useless automated phone numbers where I can't even leave a message.
The surgery where I saw him initially is right across the other side of town and down the bottom of a very steep hill, so not the easiest place to get to. And the doors are locked so you can't go in unless you have an app. 
I'm really hoping my letter gets read by a sympathetic doctor who is willing to refer me.


----------



## Cully

ewelsh said:


> Morning all
> 
> Well yesterday was obviously the “ day “ for me, I had a call from Majestic Wines during the day saying they couldn’t find my home ( its a daily issue, no one can find us, its 2 miles off where Sat nav says ) so I gave directions, I didnt think any more about it.. 8.—o’clock I was sat quietly watching tv when I had a call again from the manager of Majestic Wines with 1000 apologies but the girl trying to deliver my order got more lost, turned right not left and is apparently in my field in a ditch…Well I shot off, armed with torch and wellies. Its pitch black round here and not funny if your not used to the country. I found her 2 miles from my lane, poor girl was shaking, wet and so upset and frightened of the dark, she could see eyes glowing, so I got her out and sat her in my car, drove her back to my house, made her a cuppa, the kray twins soon made her smile, I went back to sit with her car till RAC turned up, who were going to be 20-45mins, well 1 hour later still no RAC, so this manager came to pick the girl up I got her to cancel the RAC and yes you guessed it, I had to ring my farmer 🤣 in fairness it was now 10pm ish so out he came, her car was in a real tricky angle, so there I am pouring rain, slipping in a ditch water getting over my wellies trying by torch light to get the line on the bumper, we got it out of course, I wish I had taken a photo of myself Lying flat on my back in a ****, I was that muddy I could not get in my car or even inside his tractor so I had to stand on the back of the tractor all the way back, he dropped me off end of my lane, so I squelched the rest of the way home…🤣
> Her car was picked up this morning from the yard, I had to walk this morning to pick my car up and I still haven't had my wine order 🤣
> Guess what I have to do today? Help the farmer fill pot holes 😳 and its absolutely pouring it down!
> 
> @urbantigers poor Mosi, he needs all those toys and cuddles today, I hope he doesn’t have a after op issues xx
> 
> @lullabydream I know how you feel with the heat in others homes, it does give you a headache, I hope your day today is better xx
> 
> @Charity your poor back, not again, looks like exercises every day, I will remind you when your back is better to keep them up. As for sleeping on the sofa 😦 at least you had no awful blue lights, I have to have pitch black too when trying to sleep. Take it easy today xx Lovely your cabinet man was lovely, few of those around nowadays! Exciting to see drawings of your cabinet though.
> 
> @Bertie'sMum happy shop duties and ironing, is it me or do you seem to iron a lot 🤣
> 
> @Ali71 I dont know where you get your energy from, had to laugh at the YouTube idea, very tempting 🤣
> 
> @Cully thats so disappointing with your physio, poor you, you need to be shouting from the roof tops now, do you want me to come down and kick a few bottoms. Xx Happy cat sitting, Im sure they will love the fat boy scratcher xx
> 
> @huckybuck hope all is going well in birm and you had a lovely time with your friend. X
> 
> @Mrs Funkin I firstly read that you were doing a 4 hour tennis training 🤣 so glad your not doing that. Sorry your garden is a bog, the lawn will survive. Happy ironing stick on 80’s music and it will pass much quicker. Xx
> 
> Right must dash, need to put paper in my wellies and see to these pot holes
> 
> 
> have a good day everyone xx


I hope this is all going in your book. You could be the girl who is lost and rescued by a handsome farmer 😋


----------



## Cully

ewelsh said:


> Morning all
> 
> Well yesterday was obviously the “ day “ for me, I had a call from Majestic Wines during the day saying they couldn’t find my home ( its a daily issue, no one can find us, its 2 miles off where Sat nav says ) so I gave directions, I didnt think any more about it.. 8.—o’clock I was sat quietly watching tv when I had a call again from the manager of Majestic Wines with 1000 apologies but the girl trying to deliver my order got more lost, turned right not left and is apparently in my field in a ditch…Well I shot off, armed with torch and wellies. Its pitch black round here and not funny if your not used to the country. I found her 2 miles from my lane, poor girl was shaking, wet and so upset and frightened of the dark, she could see eyes glowing, so I got her out and sat her in my car, drove her back to my house, made her a cuppa, the kray twins soon made her smile, I went back to sit with her car till RAC turned up, who were going to be 20-45mins, well 1 hour later still no RAC, so this manager came to pick the girl up I got her to cancel the RAC and yes you guessed it, I had to ring my farmer 🤣 in fairness it was now 10pm ish so out he came, her car was in a real tricky angle, so there I am pouring rain, slipping in a ditch water getting over my wellies trying by torch light to get the line on the bumper, we got it out of course, I wish I had taken a photo of myself Lying flat on my back in a ****, I was that muddy I could not get in my car or even inside his tractor so I had to stand on the back of the tractor all the way back, he dropped me off end of my lane, so I squelched the rest of the way home…🤣
> Her car was picked up this morning from the yard, I had to walk this morning to pick my car up and I still haven't had my wine order 🤣
> Guess what I have to do today? Help the farmer fill pot holes 😳 and its absolutely pouring it down!
> 
> @urbantigers poor Mosi, he needs all those toys and cuddles today, I hope he doesn’t have a after op issues xx
> 
> @lullabydream I know how you feel with the heat in others homes, it does give you a headache, I hope your day today is better xx
> 
> @Charity your poor back, not again, looks like exercises every day, I will remind you when your back is better to keep them up. As for sleeping on the sofa 😦 at least you had no awful blue lights, I have to have pitch black too when trying to sleep. Take it easy today xx Lovely your cabinet man was lovely, few of those around nowadays! Exciting to see drawings of your cabinet though.
> 
> @Bertie'sMum happy shop duties and ironing, is it me or do you seem to iron a lot 🤣
> 
> @Ali71 I dont know where you get your energy from, had to laugh at the YouTube idea, very tempting 🤣
> 
> @Cully thats so disappointing with your physio, poor you, you need to be shouting from the roof tops now, do you want me to come down and kick a few bottoms. Xx Happy cat sitting, Im sure they will love the fat boy scratcher xx
> 
> @huckybuck hope all is going well in birm and you had a lovely time with your friend. X
> 
> @Mrs Funkin I firstly read that you were doing a 4 hour tennis training 🤣 so glad your not doing that. Sorry your garden is a bog, the lawn will survive. Happy ironing stick on 80’s music and it will pass much quicker. Xx
> 
> Right must dash, need to put paper in my wellies and see to these pot holes
> 
> 
> have a good day everyone xx


You'll have to try what3words what with all these problems with people finding you


----------



## lullabydream

Afternoon!

Am melting in the bungalow am working in at the moment. It's another chill day here. Am pacing myself with cleaning because I just find that if i do everything soon as possible I haven't got anything to do,and that drags more!
Quite happy it's a chill day, it usually is quite taxing.

If people don't know I am a support worker with people with learning disabilities plus various other additional need. So the TV is on all day. Today's choice of TV has been cbeebies then changed to BBC news. You can't get so different channels!


----------



## Bertie'sMum

ewelsh said:


> @Bertie'sMum happy shop duties and ironing, is it me or do you seem to iron a lot 🤣


Although I talk about a lot, actually I HATE ironing> When I have any I keep putting off doing it and then up with 2 -3 weeks which needs doing  

I can't believe the week you're having - if it were made into a film you'd think it all too far fetched  And, yes Majestic should definitely be sending you a free case of wine !!!


----------



## ewelsh

Cully said:


> I hope this is all going in your book. You could be the girl who is lost and rescued by a handsome farmer 😋



Ummm You obviously haven't seen him, nice old boy though. 😄 








Half the lane pot holes are done, it got too wet in the end, took me ages to defrost, rather chilly up here.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Look at what I picked up today in my charity shop - a Lily I can wear  

FRONT & BACK


----------



## Cully

ewelsh said:


> Ummm You obviously haven't seen him, nice old boy though. 😄
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Half the lane pot holes are done, it got too wet in the end, took me ages to defrost, rather chilly up here.
> 
> View attachment 579953


Ah well, that's where artistic licence comes in. Beauty and handsome can be all in the mind  
Hope that's all the pot holes you are going to do. Drives a hard bargain this farmer.

Cosy PJ's, fluffy slippers, cuddles with T&B then an early night.


----------



## Cully

@Ali71 , I just had a text from my surgery re the letter mentioned earlier.








Not sure what "clinician/actioned" means though. But at least I've started a ball rolling. Although no idea if it will end up in a goal net or get lost down a golfball hole.


----------



## ewelsh

Fabulous jumper @Bertie'sMum 😄 


@Cully well you have their attention, no idea what they mean either, I read that as they will discuss with the physio department….. which they dont normally do….

fingers crossed for some action xxxx


----------



## Cully

ewelsh said:


> Fabulous jumper @Bertie'sMum 😄
> 
> 
> @Cully well you have their attention, no idea what they mean either, I read that as they will discuss with the physio department….. which they dont normally do….
> 
> fingers crossed for some action.
> 
> I'm rather hoping it means they can liaise with the elusive Dr(??) Physio who referred me for a neck x-ray, then the assessment. That would save me trying to find him. I daresay they have means which I don't.
> Hoping you will have a nice quiet evening where don't have to don wellies.


----------



## SbanR

Good evening folks. Well, yesterday's trip to the retail park for a small backpack was a total loss. So my friend kindly took me to the shop where she got hers. The canvas type ones were all sold out, and I didn't care for the imitation leather ones.
But I did pick up a nice mug for a Christmas present.
Ended up at a farm shop for lunch. Had their lunch special. Pork stew in a mustard sauce. Delicious and a huge helping too.
I'm still so stuffed, been nibbling on celery sticks for supper!

@ewelsh if you carry on like this you'll be indentured to your farmer for the rest of your life!! 😹


----------



## lullabydream

SbanR said:


> I'm still so stuffed, been nibbling on celery sticks for supper!


I find that comment rather spooky. Today at work we discussed the Christmas Pudding Crisps which Tesco are offering. One work colleagues was pondering if you get some in for Christmas period. I suggested the turkey and stuffing balls/crisp snacks they have but I said they soon go in our house...she said the same would happen in hers which I actually replied no one wants to be nibbling on celery sticks over the Christmas period!
It's not a sentence I say often in fact the first time ever! Just to see it twice in a day!

As for this evening, work went well.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Good morning, I can't sleep, been lying awake for ages, so got up and watching a Christmas film. I wouldn't mind so much except I didn't go to sleep until nearly midnight, so waking before 3:30 is less than ideal. It's no wonder I'm getting through so many teabags with all these early morning cuppas!

What's in the diary for today? Well, a run and a supermarket trip and I think that is about it. Was going to go to Tesco yesterday but all the rain also flooded the carpark there, so the shop was closed. We are also going to try to choose some Oscar photos today to have printed out - one for the rescue and one for home, too. There was an issue as the hard drive all the "real" camera photos are stored on had a problem. Anyway, it's been recovered and sorted out, so now we can try to choose. 

I know that the whole thing is so frustrating @Cully but hopefully you may now have an "in"? I do hope so. What an unhelpfully phrased text message - at least it seems as though someone will review your request. 

Cute jumper @Bertie'sMum  Have you noticed a drop in the quality of things donated? I ask as both charity shops I take things to now are asking very clearly for people to only donate what they would buy themselves, not damaged, not dirty. I can't believe people would donate rubbish but I guess they must do.

Got embroiled in a load of grief at work yesterday because I had to log onto my email to get the link for the study day. Honestly, sometimes it's easier to just be there. Hopefully it can all be sorted today - I hate trying to clear up other people's issues but it's an ongoing thing. I know I am not perfect - but I don't think I leave too many things to be sorted by others, I generally follow my own work up. 

Right. Going to try to nap for a bit on the sofa. See you all a bit later  Happy Fri-YAY!


----------



## Cully

Friday again. That means fish for dinner. We British are sticklers aren't we for things like Sunday lunch. The others we had as kids like Sunday cooked breakfast, fish Friday and soup Monday, not so much these days.
Tesco delivery was a fiasco yesterday. One of the trays was so wet it soaked the packaging of my favourite coffee, munch bars, and a box of Felix. So they were sent back and now I have to go and replace them myself. The path to Tesco will be covered in sopping wet leaves and mud and I don't have any waterproof shoes. Ugh!
I must look at the link from my new physio for some exercises. I think she's sneaked in some for my back and legs too, bless her.

@Mrs Funkin , hope you managed to doze off again. Enjoy your run, that is, if you now have a road not a river.

@ewelsh , please tell us you had a calm and trouble free evening. I dreamt you were trying to get the Krays in from the muddy field but Mr Ewelsh wouldn't allow them back inside until you'd bathed the muddy little rascals.

@Bertie'sMum , oh I really love your Lily jumper. The charity shops round here don't have fun stuff like that .

Well it seems Moo thinks that if I'm awake then surely it's time for breakfast. She's been very good, lying where she can look out of the window. Although goodness knows how she can see as it's all steamed up.
Have a super day everyone. I think we're supposed to be rain free until Sunday.
Catch ya later


----------



## urbantigers

Morning!

I think that sounds positive @Cully I would interpret that as they will action your request on this but don’t do it again!

Love the jumper @Bertie'sMum 

Blimey @ewelsh you do have some adventures. I think you might have to save some for the book sequel. I do hope you got your wine. I hope the girl is ok too but most of all I hope you got your wine.

Mosi is fine but I’m glad he’s got an appointment at 4pm today for a check up before the weekend. Poor boy is still being hissed at by Kito. When they have been asleep separately, on waking they go over to each other for a grooming session. Mosi keeps approaching Kito to groom him and gets hissed at. I’ve told him to stick with me until Kito gets over his hissy fit.

I feel extraordinarily tired this week. It’s been building up over the past couple of week since I had a bit of a fibro flare up early last week. I’m not back to baseline yet and haven’t rested up enough. I intend to sleep and do little else this weekend. I’m off Wednesday, Thursday and Friday next week so no urgency to get things done this weekend. Maybe som SS stalking and online shopping.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Good Morning 
At least we're forecast a couple of dry days before the rain returns next week ! Still doubt that I'll be able to get any gardening done as it's very wet and muddy underfoot. My lovely Acer tree in the front garden has now dropped nearly all it's leaves but they're so wet that clearing them will be a nightmare ! I've also got a beech hedge in the front garden and that's just started to drop - so am very tempted to leave the Acer's leaves until the hedge has dropped it leaves too and clear both in one go !

Food shopping this morning combined with a quick visit to my shop to drop off a donation which I forgot to take in yesterday. I'm donating my 4' artificial Xmas tree and a bag of baubles to dress our Xmas window  I'm keeping my small table top tree and a selection of smaller baubles - just in case I do decide to decorate this year ! But if I do go ahead it's more than likely that Lily will dismantle the lot  She's a cow for knocking over ornaments/lamps and likes all surfaces to be kept clear for her zoomies run 



Mrs Funkin said:


> Cute jumper @Bertie'sMum  Have you noticed a drop in the quality of things donated? I ask as both charity shops I take things to now are asking very clearly for people to only donate what they would buy themselves, not damaged, not dirty. I can't believe people would donate rubbish but I guess they must do


Thankfully we're still getting a lot of the "good" stuff - but often find dirty/damaged stuff when we're sorting out the bags. Anything that is dirty, torn or otherwise unsaleable goes straight in the "rag bag" for the recycling company. We get paid by the bag - only pennies but, at the end of the day, every little helps. (We actually have some customers who know about the "rag bag" and they sort and label their donation bags before they bring them in !).

Yes, the jumper is cute but it's not very good quality so I'll only be wearing it indoors - when I laid it on the bed to photograph Lily came to investigate and seemed intrigued but I wasn't quick enough with the camera to get a picture !



Cully said:


> Friday again. That means fish for dinner


Same here ! I was brought up a Catholic and back then it was mandatory to have fish on Friday - guess the habit has just stuck  Be careful on those slippery leaves !!!



SbanR said:


> Well, yesterday's trip to the retail park for a small backpack was a total loss. So my friend kindly took me to the shop where she got hers. The canvas type ones were all sold out, and I didn't care for the imitation leather ones.


I got a nice one in Primark - they had them from very small (more the size of a handbag) to ones about the size of a shopping bag. They've got an online presence now so might be worth having a look ? (T K Maxx also have quite a wide selection).

Hope all you lovely people have a great day and can stay warm and dry !!


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Long weekend for me again. Didn't use much holiday this year so Im having a few Fridays off on the lead up to Christmas. Im going out for lunch and then shopping with Mrs BNC - will be out on my bike before going out as its actually dry!

Party tomorrow at a friends house for his 60th. Really not looking forward to it tbh but I have to do my duty.

Im about done on my SS stalking and buying - will get 1 or 2 more things today but thats me ready to post miraculously early for a change. But for all those sneaky peeps - I am not posting until I absolutely have to so dont think any early arriving presents are from me!


----------



## huckybuck

Morning all. 
Eugghhh tired this morning.

I was really late to bed last night as after meeting Dad no 2 for a really lovely meal at the hotel (one of the best meals out I’ve had in ages) we stayed til quite late. I love my Dad but gosh he talks and talks…I came in and poured a large glass of wine to try to wind down so it was gone 1am before I even got into bed.

Hmmmm he told me that he had started seeing someone recently which I was initially pleased about but then he said she’s 47 😱🙄
He’s 80 next year 🤔

Now I know I shouldn’t be judgemental but of course I am worrying that she sees him as a meal ticket! He is by nature a very kind and caring bloke - he bought me a huge bouquet of flowers (just because) and treated me to dinner which wasn’t cheap. He has his own house and still works from home.
I can’t help but hear alarm bells. 

Still it’s early days and he wouldn’t revel that much so we’ll see.

I managed to get a bit of Christmas shopping done yesterday which I was pleased about. Still got a mammoth task but at least it’s started.

Today it’s Dad no 1 for brunch (he wanted to play a few holes but I couldn’t put my clubs in the car as got to go to Nanny’s after and fill the car with a load of stuff for the rescue). Aunty P reckons she’s ready to instruct the solicitor to market it next week (she’s also an estate agent) so hopefully it will be pretty clutter free now but I’m sure I will have to nudge a bit to get some of the furniture out which I think limits the size of it.

I’m going to need to dig deep today as feel knackered before I start! 

At least I know Nanny’s stuff will be useful/sellable to our rescue. Gosh some of the rubbish we get - people definitely think we are the tip!! We have a permanent skip that we have to rent - people donate chipped plates, glasses, shoes with holes, ripped clothes, filthy clothes, towels, bedding. Toys that don’t work, puzzles with pieces missing, books that have pages missing and are falling to bits. For every bag of stuff I’d say 2/3 of it is not sellable. 

Right, it’s a beautiful morning here so going to try to pop in to the garden centre on the way to see Dad. Mum’s house is so handy for shops that I have to drive miles to get to from home. 

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## SbanR

Bertie'sMum said:


> Good Morning
> At least we're forecast a couple of dry days before the rain returns next week ! Still doubt that I'll be able to get any gardening done as it's very wet and muddy underfoot. My lovely Acer tree in the front garden has now dropped nearly all it's leaves but they're so wet that clearing them will be a nightmare ! I've also got a beech hedge in the front garden and that's just started to drop - so am very tempted to leave the Acer's leaves until the hedge has dropped it leaves too and clear both in one go !
> 
> Food shopping this morning combined with a quick visit to my shop to drop off a donation which I forgot to take in yesterday. I'm donating my 4' artificial Xmas tree and a bag of baubles to dress our Xmas window  I'm keeping my small table top tree and a selection of smaller baubles - just in case I do decide to decorate this year ! But if I do go ahead it's more than likely that Lily will dismantle the lot  She's a cow for knocking over ornaments/lamps and likes all surfaces to be kept clear for her zoomies run
> 
> 
> 
> Thankfully we're still getting a lot of the "good" stuff - but often find dirty/damaged stuff when we're sorting out the bags. Anything that is dirty, torn or otherwise unsaleable goes straight in the "rag bag" for the recycling company. We get paid by the bag - only pennies but, at the end of the day, every little helps. (We actually have some customers who know about the "rag bag" and they sort and label their donation bags before they bring them in !).
> 
> Yes, the jumper is cute but it's not very good quality so I'll only be wearing it indoors - when I laid it on the bed to photograph Lily came to investigate and seemed intrigued but I wasn't quick enough with the camera to get a picture !
> 
> 
> 
> Same here ! I was brought up a Catholic and back then it was mandatory to have fish on Friday - guess the habit has just stuck  Be careful on those slippery leaves !!!
> 
> 
> 
> I got a nice one in Primark - they had them from very small (more the size of a handbag) to ones about the size of a shopping bag. They've got an online presence now so might be worth having a look ? (T K Maxx also have quite a wide selection).
> 
> Hope all you lovely people have a great day and can stay warm and dry !!


We have a TKMaxx at the retail park. Only a few backpacks, which were imitation leather and expensive rubbish.
I hate shopping and CBA to chase around looking for one. Thanks for those suggestions.


----------



## urbantigers

I’m on the phone to Sky and currently been on hold for 1 hour 20 minutes. What’s the longest you’ve held on for someone? I think I’m aiming for the world record. Certainly not giving up now.


----------



## ewelsh

Morning all from a drama free ewelsh household.. well the day is still young 🙄 


@Cully your dream was almost correct, The kray twins are still getting through to the back lawns and digging for Britain, so yes I am having to bath them most days 🙄 if my husband were home he wouldnt care or notice, he likes them scruffy🙄
How are you feeling today @Cully?


Good luck today @Charity with Toppy at the vets xx hope this morning goes well too xx

@Mrs Funkin gosh that is hardly any sleep, what are we going to do with you! Your mind is not switching off, please try Bach Flower White Chestnut xxxx. Hope your day is better than yesterday, how will you choose a photo of Oscar Woo, he was so handsome and very photogenic xx

@urbantigers your run down and yes you need to rest up soon xxx

@Bertie'sMum had to laugh at Lily liking clean surfaces, maybe she has a touch of OCD 🤣

@BarneyBobCat enjoy your well earned day off, force yourself to go to this party tomorrow, I know you’d rather stay in with a cup of coco 🤣

@huckybuck wow…thats a hard pill to swallow a girlfriend younger than the daughter…… hold your tongue, she might just be a blip or maybe she will be the best thing ever to have happened to your Dad x. Good luck today with even more clearing nanny D home, I bet the house will be snapped up as she was so impeccably clean. X

@urbantigers please tell me your listening to ”good music” whilst on hold, I ring off if I hear modern music but if its jazz or classical I rather enjoy it 🤣 the longest I was on hold for was 45mins with HMRC it was out of pure anger I stayed on so long.


Its not raining today so I will be out in the garden picking up the last lot of leaves, also making a ramp ready for the slabs to be barrowed from the drive to the back lawns, I wonder if my farmer has any boards 😄 Talking of my farmer, he has let me off doing the rest of the pot holes but is still holding me to driving his tractor to remove fallen trees 🤨

Have a good day everyone xx


----------



## Bertie'sMum

urbantigers said:


> I’m on the phone to Sky and currently been on hold for 1 hour 20 minutes. What’s the longest you’ve held on for someone? I think I’m aiming for the world record. Certainly not giving up now.


I can easily beat that ! 2.5 hours to Virgin when my landline went down - luckily my niece who lives up the road from me is also with Virgin so I was able to go to hers and ring Virgin's 150 number from her landline. Only problem was it was the start of the pandemic so I had to sit in splendid isolation in her hall (she did bring me a cup of coffee "")



ewelsh said:


> @Bertie'sMum had to laugh at Lily liking clean surfaces, maybe she has a touch of OCD 🤣


Don't think she's worried about cleanliness - surfaces have to be clear as in no ornaments or lamps must impede Madam's progress across the tops of the furniture 

@SbanR whilst I was shopping this morning I popped into our local Peacocks to check out Xmas jumpers and saw this "kids" backpack Older Girls Pink Ombre Backpack | Peacocks - in store they also had it in black. If you scroll through the ladies accessories section they have a few small backpacks there too


----------



## Charity

Good morning all. Well, its not now, its afternoon. I wrote this a couple of hours ago but my laptop plays up and hasn't sent and some of my final comments are missing so here we go again. 

We have sunshine and showers today and wind. 

I slept quite well last night having taken some paracetomol. I tried taking a cocodomol tablet but its so big I nearly choked myself and it made me gag so that went down the sink. Good for an elephant but not me. 😝

Toppy's off colour again today so we've got a vet's appointment late this afternoon. We're seeing the new vet who started this week, hope he's as nice as the others.

Sadly, a whole week almost has gone by with no news about Max so we were getting concerned. Yesterday a cat came up which needs an indoor home at the rescue round the corner from me so Orlando's Mum and I have been to see her this morning and OM's decided to adopt her and she will be arriving on Sunday. 😊 We're sorry about Max but this saves more delay, a lot of travelling for someone and additional expense for OM. She is the sweetest little cat and I think will be perfect for OM. Here she is, She comes originally from Greece and her name is Keti (Kathy in English). She's 3-4 years old.

















@Mrs Funkin, sorry about your lack of sleep. Glad you survived the floods yesterday, looked awful on the TV News. Look forward to seeing which picture of Oscar you choose.
@Cully, isn't shopping a nightmare. We had a dented pizza yesterday from Waitrose but at least if things are slightly damaged, they reimburse you the cost but they are still edible. Good luck with your exercises.
@urbantigers, good luck at the vets with Mosi. Have a restful weekend, everything can wait. We're in the process of moving from Sky to Plusnet. Wouldn't you think it would be easier to contact a telecommunications company?
@BarneyBobCat, expect you're having your lunch now. Have a good long weekend.
@huckybuck, Dad2...hmmm. Bet that was a bit of a shock. Glad you've got Nanny's place sorted, that's hard work, but take it easy. Enjoy the garden centre.
@ewelsh, those damn leaves. As soon as you pick up one lot, another lot fall. No dramas today please.

Sorry if I've left anyone out. 

Have a good day all. 😊


----------



## ewelsh

@Charity you and your friend definitely made the right decisio, keti is such a pretty girl and a nice age for your friend too. well done for you spotting her x
Good luck with Toppy later xxx 
Take another paracetamol tonight six


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Charity said:


> She is the sweetest little cat and I think will be perfect for OM. Here she is, She comes originally from Greece and her name is Keti (Kathy in English). She's 3-4 years old.


Oh isn't she pretty little thing?  Best wishes to Keti and your friend for a long and happy life together


----------



## urbantigers

oh Keti is lovely. Shame about Max but maybe it just wasn’t meant to be.

well I was on hold to Sky for 1 hour 45 minutes and then got cut off. Will have to try again later. Very frustrating as you have to go through the stupid recorded questions like say what your problem is. There’s no short answer really for my problem so just have to say problem making calls or something. It also immediately says it can’t link my number to an account so please provide another number. Well I don’t have another number but fortunately I do have the temporary number issued to me last week whlist they were in the process of transferring my number and it does recognise that. I think that, in itself, says a lot about my transfer. It really does sound as though something has gone wrong or not been completed. I missed a text from a friend yesterday because it appeared on my old phone (which has no signal) and my ipad but not on my new phone despite the fact that my number has, supposedly, been transferred to my new sim. Getting somewhat annoyed with it all now.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Sending love to Toppy @Charity hope that the appointment goes well. Perhaps a new vet might have a new idea about the itching too? You never know, fresh eyes and all that. I do so hope that he is okay. 

So glad that you've found Keti for your friend, what a pretty little lady she is. 

I don't know what I'm going to do about the sleeping thing @ewelsh - all I know is I am very tired.

@huckybuck around the time I was graduating, so my mum was a fair bit younger than I am now, my mum decided to have a string of younger men in her life. One was not much older than me - and she put him in the graduation notice in the local paper, "Love from mum and Adam". URGH! It still irks me now! So I understand your concerns to some extent (and I know it's a different situation) - all I can say is, it all blew over fairly quickly. With all of them. Ahem. Well done on sorting more of Nanny D's stuff, I'm sure it's hard to do xx

@urbantigers can you not do the Sly LiveChat thing? They are usually quite helpful on there (according to husband, I don't deal with it).


----------



## urbantigers

@Mrs Funkin I can’t find the live chat function. I have the my sky app and have used it before and found it good but it seemed to disappear some time ago (or moved) and I can’t find it now. I have found something online which takes me through lots of help guides and then says do you still want to get in touch but it insists I provide another number which I can’t do. Really annoying. However I have checked for problems in my area and it does seem there is a problem with local mast so I will wait for that to be resolved before getting on to sky again. I don’t think that is the issue as I‘ve had problems for a week now but I’ll see.


----------



## Cully

@Charity , good luck with Toppers and his new vet. If it's a man hope he's kind and efficient. If it's a lady, Toppy, start flirting.
So pleased about Keti, she's so pretty. Sad about Max but things happen for a reason. I'm sure they will form a special bond and have many happy years together. Well done you for all you done for your friend. What a little gem you are.


----------



## GingerNinja

Good afternoon.

Like Charity I also typed a "good morning" post this morning but it didn't post , this forum does play up on my phone. Anyway it was a bit of a moan so not a good post!

Good luck at the vet with Toppy @Charity ..... hopefully he will pull the usual trick of being absolutely fine before you even get there  I think little Keti looks adorable for OM 

I have the most sparkling windows ❇✨ which makes a nice change, although it is dull here today and I bet they are smeary when the sun shines on them (if we ever see the sun again).

Tesco delivery this evening and my email says that I have two *sensible *substitutions.... different eggs for eggs and a larger pack of broccoli for broccoli, I don't know what the world is coming to 

I have had a text to say that my new fridge freezer is now in stock and will be delivered Tuesday but I may try to put it back until the following week to use as much stuff up as I can, luckily it is not full but I have have made a couple of things in the last week that was enough to freeze for another day.

@huckybuck not sure how I would feel about that either! I'm glad that you have had a nice time though.
@Cully well done for getting a reaction at least, from the Dr. I hope that you can get some response now from the specialist/consultant.

I was thinking about raking up leaves out the front but it is now drizzling again, that was not in the forecast!


----------



## lullabydream

Afternoon..ish!

Hope everyone day has gone well.

Work wasn't too bad today, and a shortish shift. Got home and helped my OH put together new cat tree. Pixie wrecked the other; though it was only a cheap one that came with Ivy from her previous home.
Whilst putting up the tree, Ivy watched from afar, Pixie was of course diving all over it, and was of course a pain but she seemed to love it. Let's hope Ivy investigates it properly soon.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Evening everyone, 

Well @Cully all Tesco deliveries are pesky here as the car park is closed due to flooding, they couldn't get out today. The man said today, "You can park in B&Q and walk, the shop is open". I declined to walk a massive trolley of food half a mile up the road! It's annoying as I have a £10 off £70 voucher, which is worthwhile, but not sure it will be open in time to use it. Grrr. Talking of Tesco @GingerNinja sensible substitutions? Blimey! Enjoy your egg-stra-large-portion-of-broccoli  

@Bertie'sMum I hope that your email to the CEO of Hoover gets you somewhere. Fingers crossed it gets through his PA! Interesting about the "rag bags" they don't have them here any longer. 

@urbantigers I do hope that Mosi's check up went okay and @Charity I hope Toppy's vet visit went well too. Sending love to the poor little ones with vet trips.

Oooh @BarneyBobCat hope you're not too tiddly now  Happy Long Weekend. 

@huckybuck hope you had a yummy brunch (and boo to all the donated rubbish, it makes me so annoyed, why would you think people would want that?).

I do hope @ewelsh that your day has remained fully Drama Free! Nice you've been let off the rest of the pothole duty, too  Hope you're not too shattered after the leaf raking. 

I do hope that you are feeling properly better now @lullabydream, at least it wasn't a 12 hour day today. 

I've done a VERY exciting thing today. I can't talk about it but I'm very pleased with how the thing has turned out


----------



## urbantigers

Mrs Funkin said:


> I've done a VERY exciting thing today. I can't talk about it but I'm very pleased with how the thing has turned out


Oh come on - don’t be a tease 

Mosi’s check up went fine (and I got parked although not without a little drama}. His mouth is healing fine although I was caught out in a lie  I promised Mosi he wouldn’t have to get out of the carrier and that the nurse would just open the top. Well she couldn’t get him in the right position so had to take him out. However he just lay on the table looking handsome and flirting with her. She told him he was gorgeous and that he didn’t look his age. He didn’t want to come home after that. We are back next friday, hopefully to get him signed off. And I have a sample bottle so my task for next week is to obtain a urine sample


----------



## ewelsh

@Mrs Funkin what have you done….I am intrigue…sewing homework…?


----------



## Charity

@Mrs Funkin, you can't say things like that! Spill the beans.....new job possibly?
@urbantigers, never make promises you can't keep. Glad all went well for Mosi

The new vet was a really nice chap, very chatty. He checked Toppy over and put the old thermometer up his bot but he doesn't have a temperature. He gave him a steroid injection in the middle of his back, they usually do it in the neck, but he said he's always done it that way as its meant to be intramuscular. Fingers crossed it relieves the awful itching and scabs.

Have a good evening everyone xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh nothing like a new job @Charity - it's on a teeny tiny scale. Sorry everyone to make it sound more exciting than it is. Really, it's just pleasing to me  @ewelsh I do need to do some sewing homework, have you been reading my mind? 

I do hope Toppy isn't too cross, Charity. Let's hope the steroid jab works it's magic quickly.


----------



## Charity

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh nothing like a new job @Charity - it's on a teeny tiny scale. Sorry everyone to make it sound more exciting than it is. Really, it's just pleasing to me  @ewelsh I do need to do some sewing homework, have you been reading my mind?
> 
> I do hope Toppy isn't too cross, Charity. Let's hope the steroid jab works it's magic quickly.


No, he came home, had his tea and went to bed😸


----------



## ewelsh

The little things are the best @Mrs Funkin glad its put a little smile on your face xxx


----------



## huckybuck

Finally home! I seemed to run late for everything today. Late to see Dad 1 at the golf club for brunch (ended up lunch) but he introduced me to a friendly new member. Cubs. 




















He has been adopted as he kept turning up every morning after his owners put him out for the day while they were at work. They have agreed the golf club can keep him as an honorary member!

Was late getting to Nanny’s but got another carful of rescue stuff and also spotted a beautiful late 60s dress and coat in emerald silk that Nanny wore to my Mum and Dad’s wedding. It fits perfectly so snaffled that! 

Late getting away (not til 4:30) and managed to get behind an accident on the M40 which meant sitting for over an hour going no where. I was determined not to get angst about it so turned up the volume and belted out my 80s playlist from uni. I suddenly thought of @ewelsh when I got to the Housemartins Me and the Farmer 😂

Rolled in 3 1/2 hours later to find Mr HB had given up on his chore list. So had to put the Ocado shop away, check on the f**** rabbit and hens, feed next doors cats, do the litter trays and mop the floors.

Safe to say I am on my knees and have a bucket of wine in front of me!!! I’ll see you when I see you tomorrow 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Morning team  

Well, I woke at 2:15 and laid there…and laid there…and nearly got up and at 4:10 was about to give up when I fell asleep. We are going to our old parkrun this morning (Bushy in Teddington) to see a friend as it’s her 40th and to catch up with everyone. I do feel shattered though. Perhaps an afternoon nap when we return.

Not much else in the plans than that - we will be out a long time I'm sure. I hope everyone has a good day, catch up later, gotta get up and at ‘em now!


----------



## Charity

Good morning all. Hopefully we are having wall to wall sunshine shortly.

Toppy is obviously feeling brighter this morning as I could hear him messing about at 5 o'clock, then he was yelling for his breakfast at 6 and then he was super yelling to go out to the loo, which I told him he couldn't as it was still dark so I thought it best to urgently abandon my leisurely morning cuppa to clean out litter trays in a hurry just in case. ..it was a good move. 🤪

OH's out for the day early though he's had to do the dog walk first as I can't. I can sort of please myself what I do today. Some washing would be a good idea if its good weather. I'm not going to plan as that usually doesn't go according to.. so I will see what comes.

I'm a bit miffed with the new pet shop I started using as I joined their subscription service and they sent me a message last week saying they couldn't do my first order as there was some information missing. I looked and couldn't see anything wrong so sent them a message and got back the usual standard reply that they would look into it. All week, kept getting the same messages every day saying they couldn't do the order then today they've cancelled it! Haven't heard a dicky bird back in response to my message. 😖 Only good thing is I won't be getting any more daily messages.

I expect OM will be phoning me today. After deciding to keep her new puss's current name, late last night she messaged me to say she's changed her mind, she doesn't like it so wants to change it....any suggestions welcome. I shall be at her place tomorrow morning when puss arrives. 😊

Oh, I nearly forgot. I see there is a new cat food out which alleges to help those people who have cat allergies, like @Jackie C and her hubby. It's called Purina Proplan Liveclear so may be worth a look but I suppose you wouldn't know if it works until you try and you obviously need to have a cat. It's a bit too scientific to explain so info here -
Pro Plan LIVECLEAR® Cat Allergen-Reducing Food | Purina If anyone wanted to try it, there's a Cats Protection 20% discount offer if you buy through Shop.PURINA.co.uk and the code is CATSPRO2022.

@Mrs Funkin, have a good catch up then a good sleep when you get back
@huckybuck, sounds like you need a quiet day too. As for Mr HB, they just can't hack it can they..a few simple chores and they're a mess? 😫 What a lovely cat, he's landed on his feet.

Hope everyone has a good Caturday xx


----------



## Ali71

Good Morning... I slept my usual Friday sleep which is like a log!! Its funny how your tiredness just mounts up towards the end of the week. We watched a film yesterday evening and then bed by 9.30, I slept through till 3.15 then fed the boys and we all snuggled until 6.30. 6.30!!! I'm at work today until lunchtime-ish, will probably do a quick Aldi shop today as it's round the corner from the office.

We were talking last night about trying to save money so we've agreed to do a couple less meat free evenings in the week (@ewelsh you will be pleased I'm sure!) I could easily stay a pescatarian anyway, so that suits me. So I was looking on the Taming Twins food blog and a few others to get some ideas. What I might do is a few pasta bakes, but pre-cook the pasta and then just slam it in the air fryer to warm up after work. I don't do faffing when I get home, I am usually hangry by that point.

@Charity that is such lovely news about Keti, I'm sorry it didn't work out with Max, I'm sure it won't be long before he has a home more locally anyway. Sally is very proactive. How lovely that OM will have a companion now, I hope it all goes smoothly today. Glad to hear Toppy is feeling better too, good move on the litter tray!! Let us know what she decides to name her :x

@huckybuck sounds like you had a very busy few days, and a late night home. Hope you got a good night's rest, how lovely the golf club have adopted Cubs. He looks chuffed with his membership status 

@Mrs Funkin sorry to hear you are still not sleeping well, I hope you enjoy catching up with friend at the parkrun but try and have a rest later or you will be pooped x
@BarneyBobCat enjoy the party today

Hope you all have a fabulous day and that the weather is brighter than in Norfolk 😄 Good job I've been keeping on top of the washing this week!


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Good Morning 
Another one here who was wise awake at the ungodly hour of 4am after a restless few hours previous to that ! So cup of tea and magazine back to bed with Lily and have only just got up now !

Need to pop to our High Street this morning for a few bits n' bobs and visit the big Sainsburys (my small one didn't have any cat litter yesterday  and as Madam is fussy about clean trays I always like to keep a couple of bags in stock. Guess what ? My gardener came yesterday afternoon and mowed the lawn  so that looks a lot better - still a lot to do before Winter though.



Charity said:


> I expect OM will be phoning me today. After deciding to keep her new puss's current name, late last night she messaged me to say she's changed her mind, she doesn't like it so wants to change it....any suggestions welcome. I shall be at her place tomorrow morning when puss arrives. 😊


She reminds me of a couple of cats I've known - my Mum's cat who was named "Pixie" and my sister had a "Minnie". She looks like a "Pixie" to me 



urbantigers said:


> However he just lay on the table looking handsome and flirting with her. She told him he was gorgeous and that he didn’t look his age. He didn’t want to come home after that.


  

Have to go now as Lily is sat at my feet loudly DEMANDING a 2nd breakfast - she tells me the service in this restaurant is terrible and she just can't get good staff these days  So have a good day everyone and make the most of the sunshine


----------



## lullabydream

Morning all!

I slept loads last night, I fell to sleep early about 9 and of course now am feeling absolutely knackered!

Work in about an hour, 6 hour shift so not too bad.

Ivy and Pixie seemed to be very settled in their cat tree in the evening. Pixie for the first time in months did not follow me to the bathroom whilst I showered. As much as it's nice she didn't, was rather strange!

It's rather dull and looks like rain, which is typical as the plan for today is to go and look round the town. It's a 3 day event thing as the lights got turned on yesterday. It was a bit of an odd one though, no countdown to turning the lights on just they were turned on. Usually it's a big event with fireworks too. I can't say I miss the fireworks living a stone's throw away they were loud. Oh and the Christmas tree in the town centre..it looks like it's made for a cat with baubles only half way up. I think it's because there have been barstools over the year that have messed around with it and destroyed it each Christmas.


----------



## Charity

Bertie'sMum said:


> Good Morning
> Another one here who was wise awake at the ungodly hour of 4am after a restless few hours previous to that ! So cup of tea and magazine back to bed with Lily and have only just got up now !
> 
> Need to pop to our High Street this morning for a few bits n' bobs and visit the big Sainsburys (my small one didn't have any cat litter yesterday  and as Madam is fussy about clean trays I always like to keep a couple of bags in stock. Guess what ? My gardener came yesterday afternoon and mowed the lawn  so that looks a lot better - still a lot to do before Winter though.
> 
> 
> 
> She reminds me of a couple of cats I've known - my Mum's cat who was named "Pixie" and my sister had a "Minnie". She looks like a "Pixie" to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have to go now as Lily is sat at my feet loudly DEMANDING a 2nd breakfast - she tells me the service in this restaurant is terrible and she just can't get good staff these days  So have a good day everyone and make the most of the sunshine


I'm sat here writing her a list of names as we speak. I mentioned Pixie yesterday but I don't think she will have that as I had a Pixie some years ago. I shall tell her to wait until she arrives as then you get more of the right name to fit the character don't you.


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Well its absolutely p***ing is down here. This party is going to be interesting as Im pretty sure they planned for it to be in the garden. Oh well. I really really CBA but I cannot get out of it unfortunately. 

Nice day yesterday. Got out on my bike then went shopping with Mrs BNC. Lunch out and a couple of drinks which was a nice break during the day. Considering it was Black Friday (we hadn't realised) it was quiet luckily. 

So party at 4pm - need to fill the day in until then but as I said its very wet. I was thinking out on my bike. I want to go drop some stuff at a charity shop too. Ive done my 100 push ups already - thats 1900 now! Ive split a t-shirt this morning which Im putting down to my bigger man boobs


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Charity said:


> Good morning all. Hopefully we are having wall to wall sunshine shortly.
> 
> Toppy is obviously feeling brighter this morning as I could hear him messing about at 5 o'clock, then he was yelling for his breakfast at 6 and then he was super yelling to go out to the loo, which I told him he couldn't as it was still dark so I thought it best to urgently abandon my leisurely morning cuppa to clean out litter trays in a hurry just in case. ..it was a good move. 🤪
> 
> OH's out for the day early though he's had to do the dog walk first as I can't. I can sort of please myself what I do today. Some washing would be a good idea if its good weather. I'm not going to plan as that usually doesn't go according to.. so I will see what comes.
> 
> I'm a bit miffed with the new pet shop I started using as I joined their subscription service and they sent me a message last week saying they couldn't do my first order as there was some information missing. I looked and couldn't see anything wrong so sent them a message and got back the usual standard reply that they would look into it. All week, kept getting the same messages every day saying they couldn't do the order then today they've cancelled it! Haven't heard a dicky bird back in response to my message. 😖 Only good thing is I won't be getting any more daily messages.
> 
> I expect OM will be phoning me today. After deciding to keep her new puss's current name, late last night she messaged me to say she's changed her mind, she doesn't like it so wants to change it....any suggestions welcome. I shall be at her place tomorrow morning when puss arrives. 😊
> 
> Oh, I nearly forgot. I see there is a new cat food out which alleges to help those people who have cat allergies, like @Jackie C and her hubby. It's called Purina Proplan Liveclear so may be worth a look but I suppose you wouldn't know if it works until you try and you obviously need to have a cat. It's a bit too scientific to explain so info here -
> Pro Plan LIVECLEAR® Cat Allergen-Reducing Food | Purina If anyone wanted to try it, there's a Cats Protection 20% discount offer if you buy through Shop.PURINA.co.uk and the code is CATSPRO2022.
> 
> @Mrs Funkin, have a good catch up then a good sleep when you get back
> @huckybuck, sounds like you need a quiet day too. As for Mr HB, they just can't hack it can they..a few simple chores and they're a mess? 😫 What a lovely cat, he's landed on his feet.
> 
> Hope everyone has a good Caturday xx


Looks like its all dry food unfortunately Charity


----------



## ewelsh

Good morning


Will you all please share your sunshine cause it’s absolutely batting it down here again today! Also I think there is something in the air as I also woke early but being the fulump I am I stayed there till I nodded back off again 😁 I love my bed.
So not much on in the garden as its raining but if there is a break its the perfect time to weed, they come out so easily. Other than that a good spring clean I think.


@huckybuck you had a very busy day again, love the sound of the silk dress and coat, very me. I love Cubs, how lovely the golf club took him on, what a cute face, did you share your lunch with him? As for Mr H giving up on the chores… well I have one of those 🙄 You have earned a relaxing day off today.

@Mrs Funkin I am glad you nodded off again, definitely have a nap later today. X

@Ali71 sounds like the perfect lay in with the boys, as for no meat, it isn’t that hard, if you like chickpeas they are high protein and very filling, perfect in any casserole or there are good old eggs. Yesterday I was talking to my old lady I ring every week and she was saying about the cost of food nowadays, she reminded me about her days, they had simple suppers like ham egg and chips, or homemade pies etc, they stretched their pennies which we all have a lot to learn from. My Gran made everything from scratch with no treats in between and we were full all the time. Enjoy your day off x

@Charity so glad Toppy is brighter, lets hope this will break the itching cycle, shame he woke you up so early. How’s your back today? Light duties today me thinks. 
As for keti I have been thinking of a few - I think its good she is giving Keti a new name, new starts and all that.
There are modern names - Luna, Nova, Isla, Ava, 
Old fashioned names - Nora, Betty, Hilda, Elsie
posh names -Camila, Penelope, Fenella, Tamara, Felicity but don’t have Roberta 🤨 
or my favorite pretty names like Chloe, Buttercup, Sweetpea, Pansy
Lovely you will be at your friends house when the cat arrives, very exciting. X

@Bertie'sMum yes what is going on with cat litter, I am struggling too, thankfully Libby isn’t fussy. glad your gardener turned up a neat lawn makes all the difference doesn’t it. Have you done that ironing yet 😉


@lullabydream wow pixie does love her cat tree doesn’t she,I wonder if she will move out of it today. hope your working hours fly by and you get to relax later xx


@BarneyBobCat once you have that first beer you will be much happier. have a fun day



Enjoy your day everyone x


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Charity said:


> I'm sat here writing her a list of names as we speak. I mentioned Pixie yesterday but I don't think she will have that as I had a Pixie some years ago. I shall tell her to wait until she arrives as then you get more of the right name to fit the character don't you.


A couple more to consider ?

Tillie ?
Bonnie ?

(I was once told that cats respond better to names that end in a "y" or "ie")

@huckybuck no I haven't done the ironing yet and this late in the week it can wait and meet up with the next lot next week


----------



## urbantigers

Morning! Sorry to those who have had a bad night’s sleep. I did’t do too badly. I was woken at 4.45 by Mosi but nodded off and was allowed to stay in bed until 6am by Kito. A few whinges leading up to then but no out and out shouting. I fed them and did Mosi’s AB. He also has his metacam with breakfast so I have to remember all that when I’m still half asleep in the mornings. Back to bed for me and I’ve just got up. I agree with whoever said about need for sleep building up during the week - it certainly does for me. Then at the weekend I just have to try to get a bit extra. Not the ideal sleep pattern I know, but I’d get more sleep in the week if I could.

All I have planned for today is to have a cup of coffee and to colour my hair. I do need to go out for some chores but even that is only if I get sorted in time. Would actually like to go to the garden centre this afternoon but we’ll see if I have time.

If I had a female cat I’d call her Safi (short for Safina which means beautiful one). I‘m saving it for the unlikely event I ever have a female cat (only ever had boys up to now).


----------



## huckybuck

Morning all. Mr HB had to wake me with tea as he wanted to get ready to go to golf. Was having lovely dreams til then lol!!! 

So he’s out and I am doing nothing! 
Well I nipped next door to feed the cats in my PJs but that was it. 
I have no intention of removing said pyjamas today! 

I forgot to say I dropped my phone down the toilet at Mum’s - was desperate and forgot it was in my jeans pocket! I managed to break my cover rushing to remove it to dry it so do need to order a new one today.

Had to put all my cards into Apple Wallet as my cards were in a little pouch on the back which also got damaged! What a plonker.

I’ve decided I’m going to send back the 9 in one Ninja and but the 11 in one one. I think the lid will be much easier and Amazon are usually really good about me sending stuff back so fingers crossed. 

Got to decide what to cook today. 

@Charity I think she should be Kitty


----------



## ewelsh

Who wants her?


----------



## GingerNinja

Good morning.

I didn't have a bad sleep when I finally got to sleep at gone 1:30, woke at just gone 6:30 but didn't get up for an hour.

I've been to collect some more paint samples that i ordered yesterday so now need to find something I can paint it on (don't want to paint the wall as this one is very dark and it'll be a pain if I don't go for it) they had some lovely house plants in homebase and they weren't that expensive.

It's grey and damp here, I think I may have to put the heating on! I need to dip my oil tank to see how much I've got left but the cane I use is permanently wet! Oil prices have apparently dropped in the last month so it would be good to get a top up now. I keep thinking that I probably haven't used enough but sadly doubt that that's the case.

I'm glad Toppy is brighter this morning @Charity. I too like Kitty for a name, it's pretty and old fashioned (in a good way). I've had a Tilly so like that as well but like you say, best to wait and see what suits her 🐱

I'm sure that you will have a nice time @BarneyBobCat once you get to the party 🎉

@Ali71 I agree with @ewelsh ... We love a chickpea here . I may make a lentil Bolognese this weekend although I'm supposed to be using up freezer good, not adding to it! I actually prefer it to mince and it's great for batch cooking and freezing.

@ewelsh I'll take her.... love her little muddy face 🥰

I can't remember what everyone's up to now ,(taken me ages typing this on my phone!) but I hope that everyone has a good run/catch up with friends/shopping trips/PJ day etc.


----------



## SbanR

How can you give away that Adorabl Girl @ewelsh 😹


----------



## Charity

BarneyBobCat said:


> Looks like its all dry food unfortunately Charity


Yes and you wouldn't be able to feed anything else I don't suppose or it would defeat the object. 😏


----------



## Cully

@Charity , so glad Toppy is back to normal and hope his itchiness is sorted now.
Just been thinking of cat names. 
If OM wants to stick with K names then Katie or Kimchi or Kayley.
If not what about Saffy, Molly Daisy, Dottie or.........Cully 🙀 
Oh dear, I've just read that Bunty means lamb or.....plump!! Best not to tell her.
It used to mean the comic I read when I was a nipper.
Hope you come up with something she likes.


----------



## Charity

ewelsh said:


> Who wants her?
> 
> View attachment 580016


Me, I'll swop you my big dog for your small dog. Now there's a bargain and you'd never see that dirt being black so that would save on washing. Win win. .


----------



## Cully

Oops @ewelsh , what have they been up to now. Digging for Britain's my guess, again!


----------



## BarneyBobCat

When do we find out @Mrs Funkin exciting news?


----------



## lymorelynn

Good afternoon
I think I've caught up with everything 😉
I hope you enjoy the party once you're there @BarneyBobCat
So pleased that you have found a new puss for your friend @Charity . Kitty would be a lovely name if she doesn't feel it's too much like Keti. Glad to hear that your new vet is nice too and hope he can resolve Toppy's itching.
Oh @ewelsh what a life you lead 🤣 Wishing you a quiet weekend - muddy pups excepted 🤣
@huckybuck enjoy your pj day. I really couldn't contemplate having a day in my PJs unless I was unwell but I know many who do, my eldest granddaughter being one of them. The new golf club member is adorable and I'm glad that he has been made welcome 😸
Sorry for those unable to get a decent night's sleep 😞 Mr. L is the same, which is why I sleep with the cats. 
Mr. L has been in the garden, tidying up and cutting back for the winter. It's sunny but cold and nice to watch him from the comfort of the sofa 🤣
Tomorrow is back to stud for Sybyl. Monday the BLCs go for their first vaccinations. Otherwise not much happening here.
Have a good weekend everyone ☺


----------



## Charity

Cully said:


> @Charity , so glad Toppy is back to normal and hope his itchiness is sorted now.
> Just been thinking of cat names.
> If OM wants to stick with K names then Katie or Kimchi or Kayley.
> If not what about Saffy, Molly Daisy, Dottie or.........Cully 🙀
> Oh dear, I've just read that Bunty means lamb or.....plump!! Best not to tell her.
> It used to mean the comic I read when I was a nipper.
> Hope you come up with something she likes.


Actually that's a very accurate description of Bunty nowadays. It was the comic I named her after.

OM already has a favourite name but I won't tell you, I'll see if any of you get it. None so far, it has four letters. Sorry..no prizes. @huckybuck, funnily enough, we are all saying that if she stuck with Keti, people would think she was saying Kitty. I will say her chosen name does not begin with K though there is a k in it. 🤔

I have the honour of going to pick the little furry one up tomorrow as she is just round the corner from me. Can't wait. 🤗


----------



## SbanR

@lymorelynn perhaps Sylbyl doesn't care for a European Romeo (they can be so unreliable) but would rather have a good dependable English gentleman


----------



## lymorelynn

SbanR said:


> @lymorelynn perhaps Sylbyl doesn't care for a European Romeo (they can be so unreliable) but would rather have a good dependable English gentleman


I think the Dutch are a little more dependable 😹 
Finding the right boy isn't easy. So many closed studs, some I wouldn't touch with a bargepole, some too far to travel and some just not the colour I want.


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> Actually that's a very accurate description of Bunty nowadays. It was the comic I named her after.
> 
> OM already has a favourite name but I won't tell you, I'll see if any of you get it. None so far, it has four letters. Sorry..no prizes. @huckybuck, funnily enough, we are all saying that if she stuck with Keti, people would think she was saying Kitty. I will say her chosen name does not begin with K though there is a k in it. 🤔
> 
> I have the honour of going to pick the little furry one up tomorrow as she is just round the corner from me. Can't wait. 🤗


When I was about five I was terrified of dogs, cr why, maybe one barked at me or jumped up. Anyway my Dad decided the best way to get me over it was to get me a dog. A lovely foxy terrier I named........Bunty, after my fav comic.  So started my life long love of dogs. Cats came later once I had my own home.


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Mrs BNC is scared of dogs because when she was a little girl an Alsatian tried to hump her. Had its paws on her shoulders apparently


----------



## Mrs Funkin

@BarneyBobCat it’s not news it’s a thing  and it’s not a cat before anyone thinks it is!

@GingerNinja I know a decorator who says you should never paint tester squares on the wall, you should paint it on plain wallpaper and then you can move it to see the colour in different lights


----------



## Charity

Mrs Funkin said:


> @BarneyBobCat it’s not news it’s a thing  and it’s not a cat before anyone thinks it is!
> 
> @GingerNinja I know a decorator who says you should never paint tester squares on the wall, you should paint it on plain wallpaper and then you can move it to see the colour in different lights


Yes, I read that about testing on paper after I'd done it on the walls of course 🙄


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Hmmm @Mrs Funkin , now you have me thinking! New car?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

BarneyBobCat said:


> Hmmm @Mrs Funkin , now you have me thinking! New car?


Nope. Think much smaller and it's not for me. 

(Really, it's not exciting at all for anyone except me and how pleased I am with aforementioned thing!)


----------



## huckybuck

@Charity I can only think of Skye


----------



## Ali71

@ewelsh in a heartbeat... bless her, she was only trying to help Mumma dig 🤭
I do like chickpeas, I'd love to be able to eat bean stews (and your chickpea bolognaise sounds lovely @GingerNinja) but I have to be careful about having too much (ahem) fibre. I love lentils as well!
@Mrs Funkin sounds exciting, as long as it makes you happy that's the main thing... whatever it may be! (you've got us all guessing....
@BarneyBobCat maybe Mrs F has got a Ninja! Or a skateboard lol.
@Charity Kira...Mika...Niki..

Just cooked a gammon joint (ok I know I said meat free meals but it needed to be used up) with spicy wedges. And a cornetto. The 80's want their dinner menu back!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Haha @Ali71 you're missing the Black Forest gateau (I still want to learn how to make one, maybe one day I will!). 

(And really, please nobody get excited, it's a Very Small Thing!)


----------



## Charity

Ali71 said:


> @ewelsh in a heartbeat... bless her, she was only trying to help Mumma dig 🤭
> I do like chickpeas, I'd love to be able to eat bean stews (and your chickpea bolognaise sounds lovely @GingerNinja) but I have to be careful about having too much (ahem) fibre. I love lentils as well!
> @Mrs Funkin sounds exciting, as long as it makes you happy that's the main thing... whatever it may be! (you've got us all guessing....
> @BarneyBobCat maybe Mrs F has got a Ninja! Or a skateboard lol.
> @Charity Kira...Mika...Niki..
> 
> Just cooked a gammon joint (ok I know I said meat free meals but it needed to be used up) with spicy wedges. And a cornetto. The 80's want their dinner menu back!


Uh, no!  

Another clue, there's a very old song with it in the title and lyrics


----------



## Cully

@Mrs Funkin , anything to do with photography, or jewellery?


----------



## Cully

@Charity , how old? Pre 60s? Loki? Suki?


----------



## Charity

huckybuck said:


> @Charity I can only think of Skye


Well done @huckybuck, you've cracked it 👏


----------



## huckybuck

Charity said:


> Well done @huckybuck, you've cracked it 👏


Hurrah - it’s a lovely name and suits her beautifully.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Cully said:


> @Mrs Funkin , anything to do with photography, or jewellery?


Nope. Neither  

Honestly, nothing exciting! I will reveal all later in the week and you will all see it's not very exciting at all.


----------



## lullabydream

Mrs Funkin said:


> Nope. Neither
> 
> Honestly, nothing exciting! I will reveal all later in the week and you will all see it's not very exciting at all.


Am looking forward to it!

Work wasn't too bad, walk round my town centre at a snails pace, lunch at Wetherspoons, a few more shops and back. Changed a light bulb and watched snooker! Never realised snooker could be fun to watch! So not a bad day at work. Have got a headache and I think it's central heating being high that's triggering my headaches. I say headaches but am a migraine sufferer so hoping they don't get worse and migraine start happening all the time.

Hope everyone has a good evening!


----------



## Ali71

@lullabydream you could be right, if it's drying the inside of your sinuses out? Could that be it? Hope it doesn't turn into a proper migraine x


----------



## lullabydream

Ali71 said:


> @lullabydream you could be right, if it's drying the inside of your sinuses out? Could that be it? Hope it doesn't turn into a proper migraine x


I do think it is!


----------



## GingerNinja

It's been chilly today! I've filled my bin with wet leaves and inevitably stones from my driveway and can hardly move it now! I do wish I could do something with the drive but it would just be to expensive because even compacted gravel needs a dug out hardcore base. Maybe if I win the lottery!
I'm not postponing fridge delivery as it's supposed to be as cold on Tuesday which means that fridge stuff, just butter and veg really, can just go in carrier bags outside and the freezer stuff in coolbags outside. If the fish defrosts I'll just have to cook it and eat it for lunch everyday.

I'm intrigued what has made Mrs F happy 😁 and excited for OM welcoming home Skye (if that name suits) 😀

@Ali71 I'm the same with most beans and too much/raw veg (sweet potato skins destroy me 😂) but I'm okay with lentils and if I don't overdo it butter beans/chickpeas.

Hope you feel better now you're home @lullabydream 

Ginkgo is telling me it's teatime 🐱


----------



## huckybuck

Cat sitting duties!!!


----------



## ewelsh

Oh lovely cats @huckybuck is the white one deaf?



Oh I am trying to work out this cats name @Charity 

The only name I can think of is Nikki but was there a song with Nikki in it?


----------



## Ali71

Beautiful cats @huckybuck... they look very pleased to see you! My next door neighbour's cat who I sometimes look after is white with a tabby back and called Malibu, she rules the roost with a wire haired pointer and a mad cocker spaniel. She's way too fast. 

@GingerNinja omg... yes I think I am better with lentils, maybe chickpeas too. I found a recipe for a slow cooker lentil dahl (I think you did one recently?) which I might try out. Best do it on a weekend 😆 Honestly.. 🙈 to be young and able to eat and drink what you want, those were the days!!


----------



## Charity

ewelsh said:


> Oh lovely cats @huckybuck is the white one deaf?
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I am trying to work out this cats name @Charity
> 
> The only name I can think of is Nikki but was there a song with Nikki in it?


Rewind a bit @ewelsh, @huckybuck got it earlier 

Here's a video of her









Kathy X | By Amanda | Facebook


၀ views, ၁ likes, ၄ loves, ၁ comments, ၀ shares, Facebook Watch Videos from Amanda Turton: Kathy X




www.facebook.com


----------



## SbanR

Charity said:


> Rewind a bit @ewelsh, @huckybuck got it earlier
> 
> Here's a video of her
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kathy X | By Amanda | Facebook
> 
> 
> ၀ views, ၁ likes, ၄ loves, ၁ comments, ၀ shares, Facebook Watch Videos from Amanda Turton: Kathy X
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.facebook.com


Oh my! What a purr machine


----------



## Mrs Funkin

BarneyBobCat said:


> Mrs BNC is scared of dogs because when she was a little girl an Alsatian tried to hump her. Had its paws on her shoulders apparently


I was always scared as I was bitten by a golden retriever when I was eight. I never went near dogs, so I wasn't near it or harassing it, I remember it biting my wrist though  

It's taken a long time for me to be okay with _some_ dogs - but those medium sized, strong dogs like Labs/Retrievers really frighten me, even now.


----------



## SbanR

Mrs Funkin said:


> I was always scared as I was bitten by a golden retriever when I was eight. I never went near dogs, so I wasn't near it or harassing it, I remember it biting my wrist though
> 
> It's taken a long time for me to be okay with _some_ dogs - but those medium sized, strong dogs like Labs/Retrievers really frighten me, even now.


How about paying @Charity Purdey a visit Mrs F. You might get a cake baked for you again 😸


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Good idea @SbanR  I'll just pop along the coast!


----------



## Charity

I must admit, even though I have had dogs, there are some breeds I am rather apprehensive of, German Shepherds is one, Dobermans, bigger dogs, yet some small ones can be just as scary. 

@Mrs Funkin, Purdey would be all over you like a rash and lick you to death.


----------



## huckybuck

ewelsh said:


> Oh lovely cats @huckybuck is the white one deaf?
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I am trying to work out this cats name @Charity
> 
> The only name I can think of is Nikki but was there a song with Nikki in it?


I don’t think she is. I took a toy round that cheaper and I’m pretty certain she could hear it.


----------



## huckybuck

Mrs Funkin said:


> I was always scared as I was bitten by a golden retriever when I was eight. I never went near dogs, so I wasn't near it or harassing it, I remember it biting my wrist though
> 
> It's taken a long time for me to be okay with _some_ dogs - but those medium sized, strong dogs like Labs/Retrievers really frighten me, even now.


That’s sad Mrs F. We used to have a neighbour with the most gentle retriever. My little brother could ride her like a horse and put a biscuit in her mouth then take it out again and she never even tried to take it off him. She would stay at ours when they went away and my cat Cinders wasn’t bothered at all. She was the loveliest dog.


----------



## huckybuck

@Charity my dream dog is a long haired German shepherd!


----------



## Charity

huckybuck said:


> @Charity my dream dog is a long haired German shepherd!


They are gorgeous, very handsome dogs but I suppose the fact they are used as guard dogs, police dogs etc. makes them a little less of a soft pet type.


----------



## ewelsh

That’s a shame &Mrs Funkin most dogs are lovely it’s the owners fault if they are aggressive.

Out of all the dogs I have had, Labrador’s are the gentlest and most loyal, I long for another. Meanwhile I have a nuts sofa surfing Springer Spaniel & The Kray twins who have been bucket washed 8 times each today 😏

GS dogs are lovely, a lot of coat to brush though.x


----------



## TonyG

Good morning and good night!

Another late night fishing session 🙄

Here’s a flat fing to entertain you - don’t worry, he was fine and went back fairly quickly!









And most definitely a he!


----------



## Charity

TonyG said:


> Good morning and good night!
> 
> Another late night fishing session 🙄
> 
> Here’s a flat fing to entertain you - don’t worry, he was fine and went back fairly quickly!
> 
> View attachment 580046
> 
> And most definitely a he!


Looks like a ray, is it?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Good morning,

Well it seems a touch breezy but at least the rain we had through the night has stopped. The sky looks cold though, IYKWIM. I think it’s officially autumn now, it was cold yesterday in SW London hen we went to see our pals. By the time we got home yesterday it was gone 2pm. I was going to do the Tesco trip but the car park was still closed due to flooding. I suspect that it will be today as well. I hope to goodness they’ve done something with all the food that won’t have been sold! They’ve been open, so if you live nearby and don’t need much, you could walk in but most folk do a big shop there.

I’ll go for a run in a bit, we are seeing friends later but no firm plans on that yet. I’d like to go to do my food shop but for a big shop Sainsbury’s is a lot more expensive, as it’s a bit more expensive for most items and that all adds up.

I need to (still!) do the ironing and also tidy my sewing room and look at my dress that I’m trying to make to try and get to a place where I might be able to finish it! Plus all the normal day to day chores. I am such a lazy so and so and have been doing other things, like reading, instead.

I did at least not lie awake for hours in the night, I woke at 2:xx but persuaded myself to go back to sleep, thank goodness.

For now, a cuppa, then running kit on and out the door I think. Have a lovely Sunday, everyone. Try to do something that makes you smile


----------



## Charity

Good morning all from bleary eyed me. @Mrs Funkin your sleep gremlin came to visit me as you didn't want to see him last night. Woke up at 2 o'clock and still staring at the wall at 4 so got up and made a cuppa and went back to bed and fell asleep until Toppy woke me up about 6 messing about in a bag in the hall.  Lack of sleep doesn't half make you feel out of sorts. 

It rained hard all night but now its looking nice and pleasant day for a while. There's a very slim moon just disappearing out of the daylight.

Today is K day or S day depending on which way the wind will blow. Off to pick up Keti/Skye at 11.00, my OH's not too pleased as my back still isn't 100% but hey ho. She has a Greek passport and her vaccination details are all in Greek.

The router arrived yesterday for the broadband changeover, hope its not too complicated, the older you get the more technology becomes something alien. We go live on the 29th.

Toppy was more himself yesterday, I'd rather have him being a naughty pain in the .. than the sad, poorly cat he's been this week.

Have a relaxing Sunday everyone and enjoy doing something nice. xx


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Good Morning  
From a very wet North Surrey - it is tipping it down here  And there was me with plans for a shopping trip to Epsom - maybe not after all !

Did manage to get to my local High Street yesterday and @huckybuck did manage to get 2 bags of litter  but couldn't get the other items I wanted. I need a new calendar and desk diary but I'm very fussy about what I want - especially the calendar ! It has be a certain size and have spaces big enough to write in !! Most of the ones that have big enough spaces turn out to be much too big to hang on the wall in my kitchen - and the ones that are smaller have spaces too small to write more that "xxx's b'day" in  I also like an A5 wire bound desk diary (wire bound stays open on my desk) and have always got one from The Works in previous years only this year my local branch isn't stocking them and they want extra to order "click n' collect" ! I did manage to pick up a pair of warm straight leg joggers in Primark but they're much too big and will be going back - unfortunately they were the last pair in the store and are not available in any colour for click n' collect or in stock at any of their stores within 10 miles of me  

@Mrs Funkin all the labs and retrievers I've ever known have been the gentlest of dogs (one of the reasons why they are so popular as Guide Dogs and so popular with families with young children). One of my Mum's neighbours had a Doberman named Bella and she was one of the soppiest dogs I've ever met - she'd "love" you death and liked nothing more than to sit at your feet with her head in your lap whilst you fondled her ears  On the other hand - I've met small dogs (terriers, chihuahuas, Pomeranians) who'd have your hand off in an instant 



TonyG said:


> Another late night fishing session


 Where do you go fishing ? My Dad was an avid fisherman - mostly river, but whenever he got the chance he loved to go sea fishing. He always said the best holiday he ever had was salmon fishing in Ireland with 2 of his brothers.

I suppose I'd better make an effort and decide what I'm going to do with my day but first need some coffee and breakfast (I can think better with a full stomach )

Hope everyone as a good day !


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh sorry @Charity  didn’t mean to send the Sleep Gremlin your way. I’m sure he’ll be back with me later. Hope you’re not too zonked as a result all day. So pleased Toppy was feeling a bit better yesterday.

Perhaps the GR that bit me was crossed with a T-Rex @Bertie'sMum  I’m wary of all dogs until I know them, to be honest. I was perfectly okay with pals dog (collie x Lab), they now have a cockerpoo (loopy) who I’m more wary of because she’s erratic. I dunno. Running on the Prom can be traumatic sometimes, as there are so many dogs off lead, who are unpredictable with where they are running to, it can be quite stressful in certain areas. It’s why I don’t run in the park near us any longer, after an incident with a chihuahua when I was running there a couple of years back.

I’m still sat in bed. This won’t buy the baby a bonnet, will it?


----------



## Ali71

Good Morning from a soggy and grey Norfolk  it's gone from hard rain, to drizzle, Suki was mewing at the back door so I opened it for him and yes, we did the Okey Cokey as he doesn't like getting wet. So we're back snuggled on the sofa again. We've just had another heavy shower. I think it's meant to get better for a while then another storm system later. I'm sure we're about a month behind with all these lows coming, and of course it's usually a lot colder by now. I've only worn my "duvet" coat once so far!

Its true how these formative memories with animals can set you on a certain path, my nan had bigger dogs and I had friends with big dogs in my primary school years etc, so I prefer German shepherds/doberman/labrador and I am more wary of the smaller dogs. My friend is scared of cats and says she hates them! She says its more about their unpredictability, not that she would ever harm one. 

I'm not sure what to do today; it's raining again now. If it brightens up I may go for a walk later, or possibly the gym. I'll chat with Mum on video soon, maybe do a bit of baking. Oh and I need to re-gel my nails. Its a bit of a meh kind of day!

Good luck with the intro's @Charity - perhaps it was a bit of apprehension that kept you awake. Hopefully you'll have a better night tonight once things are all settled.

@Mrs Funkin hope you manage to get your shop done and the flooding has eased. You are right about doing a "big shop" in a more expensive place. I did one in Aldi yesterday, I spent £47 but it would have been at least a tenner more in Sasbugs. 

@Bertie'sMum sorry to hear your joggers didn't fit. I find Primarni a bit hit and miss on sizing. Hope you can get out today without getting drenched. 

Enjoy your Sunday, however you spend it xx


----------



## Charity

As @ewelsh says, the responsibility for dogs behaviour is with the owners. I know because Purdey wants to be friends with everyone (though they don't know that do they?) and gets over-excited and loopy, neither of us let her get near to people unless they say they want to talk to her or approach her and I've never let strange children touch our dogs. I remember when we had our Jack Russell who was the sweetest girl, she was sat on my lap in the car and our neighbour came over and put his hand in the car to pet her and she nipped him because she was being protective. That's the one and only time she did anything like that and the neighbour did admit it was his fault and he should have known better as he had a JR himself. I'm also very aware not all people like dogs. The people we meet on walks who haven't got a clue about controlling their dogs or thinking about other people they meet.

@Ali71, you're right, I think that's just what kept me awake.


----------



## Ali71

Bless you... and that's just how a responsible and considerate dog owner should be.. and it works the other way too. I always ask if I can pet the dog and if they are ok with it.
I'm sure it will all go well today


----------



## Tigermoon

Good morning all, 

Of all the dogs we've had, I disliked the labrador the most. She was friendly enough, but a stubborn and conniving soul. Prior to her we had a German Shepherd; best dog we've ever had the luck to own. Before him we had Border Collie/GSD mixes from a rescue centre. Now we've got another rescue dog, a terrier mix. I do wish we'd got her as a puppy as we'd have been able to socialise her properly so she doesn't go bats**t crazy whenever she sees another dog, and get her used to the car so she doesn't  all over it whenever we pull out of the drive. But sadly someone else had her and just didn't do any training at all. She wasn't even housetrained when we got her at a year old!!
I do wish people would keep their dogs on a lead, not allow them to approach people or other dogs, keep an eye on where their dog is and what it's doing and personally I think that flexi leads and their ilk should be banned!

It's a hazy sunny day here today. Not sure if that's supposed to last though. Not much going on here today. Next week will be busy though as I try to track down some xmas presents for the family, along with a visit to the dentist and yet another blood test 🙄
All quiet on the cat front at the moment although I've got a vet visit booked for two of them on Monday week. Frosty needs more pills so will need to be seen, and one of the others needs a checkup for an ongoing issue.


----------



## SbanR

TonyG said:


> Good morning and good night!
> 
> Another late night fishing session 🙄
> 
> Here’s a flat fing to entertain you - don’t worry, he was fine and went back fairly quickly!
> 
> View attachment 580046
> 
> And most definitely a he!


Or a skate? That's good eating , if it was.


----------



## Cully

Morning folks. So far have stripped my bed and done a load of washing.
Moo wanted to go out despite the rain and after a long explanation of reasons why she wouldn't like it I gave in.
She's in now, wet and cursing. 😾
I do love big dogs, especially Labs, but am wary of Doberman and GS unless I know them. I too also ask before I approach a strange dog.
My son had a Rottie who was a big softie.
The Jack Russell x upstairs is a total menace, snarling and yapping at everyone. Not the dogs fault though. It doesn't take much to teach basic manners.
I had a Springer who was a joy, but hard work to keep occupied. She would walk behind me in the garden returning the bulbs I had just planted and thought she was so clever.

@Charity I hope everything goes well with the handover today. Fingers crossed the rain lays off for the journey.

@Bertie'sMum , sorry your shopping plan has been scuppered by the weather.
I find Primark mostly spot on with sizes, although the other day I picked up thermal leggings marked my size but a size 12 person would have struggled to get them on. Hope you can exchange your joggers.
@Mrs Funkin , hope you manage to do your run.

Must check the laundry room to see if my dryer has finished yet. Then it's pottering about doing bits and bobs. Goodness knows there's enough to keep me busy.
Have a lovely day everyone, and keep warm. And dry xx.


----------



## GingerNinja

Good morning.

@Ali71 yes it's that fine rain that gets you soaked without you realising! I know because I've been out to feed the birds. Yesterday was freezing here, not nearly as cold today.

@Charity good luck with the collection of your precious cargo 🐱

@Mrs Funkin I hope that the flooding has subsided and that you get out on your run.

You might be able to get a desk diary at the garden centre @Bertie'sMum ?

I'm sitting here in tears because a dog on farming life has just died suddenly . My mum banned me from watching lassie when I was little 😭
Talking of dogs, my best friend at school had a black LH German shepherd. She was so soppy, we used to have wrestling matches!

Luna is sitting next to me having snuggles so I haven't had any breakfast yet and my tummy is rumbling!

Not sure what I will get up to today 😜


----------



## ewelsh

Morning all from a still wet soggy Lincolnshire, goodness when will this rain stop.

This morning I have gone through 2 full wheel barrow of top soil filling holes in the lawn thanks to the Kray twins…. 🙄 that’s the down side of terriers too they dig…. 
I must admit I love all dogs, I have never been afraid of them, probably down to my grandfather teaching me from an early age to watch a dogs body language, its the little signs to watch out for. Now as for geese… that’s a completely different ball game, I can remember my Grandmother taking me into the yard with her geese, they would just attack you, I can still feel the pain of those beaks, so she taught me to find the boss, hold him by his neck and control him gently but firmly, once you have him on side and show your not afraid they all follow you around like puppies, I used to love riding my bike with geese running after me 😂. 


@Charity have fun today with Skye, watch your back today please and try get a nap in later xx

@Mrs Funkin floods are just awful, I hope things settle quickly. Enjoy your day avoiding the ironing 😂 what does IYKWIM mean? I have been trying to work it out 😂

@Bertie'sMum I am so with you on calendars I do like a good space to write clear notes. Shame about your primark purchase. I like M&S joggers.

@Ali71 very impressive you do your own nails, I am thinking of having gels on my toe nails next summer, I just don’t fancy having them soaked off though, It must be cold. Relax today, you work so hard xx loved that photo of Suki chin tickle, he looked like he was smiling 😂


@Cully good grief your a busy bee this morning, hows your chair these days? 😃


@GingerNinja oh no, that’s upsetting xxx I am like you I can’t watch anything with animals in it, I cried at Bambi and then brought the cinema down over King Kong, since then I avoid any animal related films or programs at all costs. Hope you got to fill your tummy.


Not much on today apart from Christmas gift wrapping, I don’t mind the wrapping, its the endless tags 😂


have a lovely day everyone xxx


----------



## Bertie'sMum

GingerNinja said:


> You might be able to get a desk diary at the garden centre @Bertie'sMum ?


I've also seen the kind I want in WH Smith - BUT they want £10 for them whereas in The Works identical ones are only £2.50 and even with the click 'n collect fee they are still half of WHS's price  



ewelsh said:


> I like M&S joggers.


I've looked at those and they're too thin I want the ones with the cosy lining - plus Primark's were only £8, the ones M&S did have were twice that ! I'm not being a scrooge but I only want them for sitting around at home with Lily who makes biscuits on my lap and ruins whatever I'm wearing !


----------



## huckybuck

@GingerNinja my Mum banned me from watching the Magic Roundabout because it was only on for 5 minutes and I’d cry when Dougal went. As for lassie, black beauty, watership down the littlest Hobo…I was old enough to know don’t even bother!!! 

Morning morning it’s a bright and beautiful one.

Slept shocking last night but I blame a small bottle of red wine I had watching celebrity! I dreamt I had gone to Barbados on holiday but hadn’t booked the hotel when I landed.

Today is a FA day. I actually ended up doing mammoth house cleaning yesterday even though I was so tired so I am having a proper rest today.

I’ve just given next doors cats their breakfast and I’m getting the sniff over now!!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Heh @ewelsh IYKWIM is “if you know what I mean”


----------



## Mrs Funkin

If you have Aldi near you @Bertie'sMum they have a nice spiral bound in their Special Buts starting today:

https://www.aldi.co.uk/script-kraft-a5-diary/p/721818683605104


----------



## Charity

Mrs Funkin said:


> Heh @ewelsh IYKWIM is “if you know what I mean”


@ewelsh, fancy not knowing that! But then neither did I, I had to look it up 🤭

That reminds me, the other day talking to the rescue lady, she mentioned in her message to me that if things went Peter Tong with the other rescue, we could look at her cats. Peter Tong? Who the heck is that I thought and was it an automatic mistake? Decided I'd look it up never thinking it was a slang term for something.....it means wrong! Well, of course, most of you probably know that. Honestly, its like speaking in a foreign tongue nowadays.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Mrs Funkin said:


> If you have Aldi near you @Bertie'sMum they have a nice spiral bound in their Special Buts starting today:
> 
> https://www.aldi.co.uk/script-kraft-a5-diary/p/721818683605104


Thank you, yes that's the kind - but I don't have an Aldi near me and I've gone ahead and ordered one from The Works now.  Now just to resource the "right" kind of calendar


----------



## GingerNinja

You'll have to watch the film now @Charity


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Well as most of you predicted, I enjoyed the party! Slightly fuzzy head this morning though - I had a LOT of beers. Im glad I went as not a lot of people turned up - my friend was pleased to us and we had a really good laugh actually. 

Chill out day today - the sun is shining so I might get out on my bike after lunch if my head clears a bit.


----------



## ewelsh

Mrs Funkin said:


> Heh @ewelsh IYKWIM is “if you know what I mean”




Oh IKWUM now 😂


----------



## Ali71

@ewelsh you will love having a pedicure, yes I do my own gel nails as it saves £25/£30 a go, plus I don't like sitting about for an hour or more, at least I can do that in the comfort of home and drink tea  Bit of an initial outlay but I have found some good places to buy the polish and accessories, so I'd say £50 would get you started, that's your money back in 2 manicures max.

You wouldn't get cold having them soaked off, just the nails themselves have the stuff on, so foil on top of that. My biggest hurdle with a pedicure is trying not to kick them in the face as I am very ticklish on my feet. That's why I do my own!! 

@Bertie'sMum have you looked at Matalan or Peacocks for joggers? I agree, if you're going to get claw-marks or plucked the cheaper the better lol

Now going to hit the road 🚴‍♂️🚴‍♂️🌞🌞 @BarneyBobCat sun's out, I'm getting lycra'd up...boom


----------



## ewelsh

@Ali71 I just heard a sonic boom, must be you on your bike 😂


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Im still too hungover to contemplate a bike ride - hopefully lunch will sort me out


----------



## SbanR

Mrs Funkin said:


> Heh @ewelsh IYKWIM is “if you know what I mean”


Ewelsh Didn't know what you meant Mrs F 😸


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oooh I forgot that @Charity is collecting the new pushkin today! Hope all goes well xx


----------



## GingerNinja

Luna did move and let me have breakfast but then I couldn't find her in any of her beds... oops, shall I just hoover it before my mum comes to stay?


----------



## urbantigers

Technically it’s too late for good morning but I’m in my PJs and dressing gown so it feels like morning. Good afternoon then.

The sleep gremlin called Kito woke me at 3.30am. He didn’t want anything, just announcing that he was moving from the kitchen into the bedroom. That kind of thing is usually accompanied by an announcement of sorts  I went back to sleep and didn’t wake until nearly6. Further noise from Kito but this time it was to prompt me that it was breakfast time. Breakfast at the moment also means metacam for Mosi followed by his AB wrapped in pill putty. I’m not really awake enough to do that sort of thing first thing in the morning.

Ah dogs - we had a cocker spaniel growing up. He was my dog (I mithered for a dog and was promised one if I passed my 11+ which I did). My sister has had labs (black) who have all been bonkers. I do like gun dogs and in particular spaniels, but I think poodles are honorary gun dogs and if you take away the silly show hair cut, I think they are fab dogs. When I was at school my best friend’s family had a standard poodle called Crispin who was lovely. I got bitten by a border collie when I was about 8 but it didn’t put me off dogs as I knew, even at that age, that it was my fault for approaching the dog and not asking if it was ok to stroke him. Last time I was at Delamere forest there was a couple there with a large Shepherd (not sure which type) with very long hair - he was spectacular looking dog.

Exciting that Keti/Skye is going to her new home today. I hope all goes well.

I hope your flooding is not too bad @Mrs Funkin And that your Tesco can re-open the car park soon.

Not much on the agenda for me today. The weather is bright and almost sunny. I need to go to the nearest garden centre for some compost and some cyclamen. Yesterday I went to the garden centre near my friend to see whether they still had the plants I wanted and they did, but it took me ages to get there as first I got stuck in roadworks and traffic jams, and then I took the wrong turning off the main road and found myself wandering around country lanes and places where I couldn’t pull over to set the sat nav so was just driving around as it started to get darker (dull day yesterday) totally lost. I did get there in the end but didn’t have time to browse much. I bought 3 small Calluna (heather?) plants in the right colour as well as something else I forget but looks nice and will go behind my hellebore plant in the big pot. Need to get it all planted up while the hellebore looks good (it had loads of buds on it when I bought it but now they are ll in flower).

Brunch beckons so I’d better get showered and dressed.


----------



## Ali71

I’m back from my ride, very fresh and a bit breezy! Saw the wild ponies as I went through Litcham common…and I’m now going to get cleaned up 🤣


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Well done @Ali71 , Im still too delicate to brave a ride!


----------



## huckybuck

Ooh I forgot to wish @Charity well too!!! 

@GingerNinja I’d turn the pillows over 😂

Edit due to wise words from Ewelsh!


----------



## ewelsh

I have earned a chocolate bar today, I finally got round to cutting back my evergreen tree/shrubs on the fence… with a hand shears and step ladder I might add, I will have guns on me soon 😂 

thank gwad that job is done. 



Before back in early October










Tah dah today



























Cadburys here I come


----------



## ewelsh

Deleted


----------



## ewelsh

Well done @Ali71 sounds a lovely ride albeit a little breezy, now sit done and see to your tootsies 😃 



@Chairty are you back yet? X


----------



## Charity

Ah @urbantigers, a word I know and understand..Calluna. 
@Ali71, glad you had a nice, if slightly muddy ride. @BarneyBobCat, get out there! Fresh air will do you good.
@huckybuck, did you find the key in the end or are you still looking?
@ewelsh, I think you deserve a box, not a bar. 

Yes, I'm back. That cat has the loudest voice when in a car I've ever known, twice as loud as Toppy's and worse than Bunty's. Started the minute we left the rescuer's house though she did quieten down when we got inside OM's block of flats...thank goodness. 

She is quite chunky but small and a real sweetie, no hiding with her, she wandered round looking for the way out and then at her reflection in the fireplace..who's that cat? One worry is she hid under OM's reclining chair so will have to try and discourage that. I told OM to get rid of her peace lily plant. 😟 She was very purry (Skye, not OM) after about half an hour and happily sat on our laps and let us stroke her. I think in a few days to a week they will be very happy together, fingers crossed. I suppose my only worry is she is younger than her previous two cats and, therefore, will be more sprightly. 

Does anyone know about registering a *non-registered* microchip which has been put in abroad. Do you just go onto any of the microchip sites and register or, having been implanted, is it already on a company's site somewhere so you need to know which to register? Does that make sense? I'm not sure how it works and I've got to do it. 😏

Is this a relaxed cat or wot?


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Just a quick line to say I wish I hadn't gone out this morning !

Coming out of Wilkos I managed to slip on wet leaves and sat down heavily on my backside jarring my back in the process. Lovely, kind people ( and 2 first aiders) helped me into the store and got me a cup of tea whilst I rang my neighbour to see if she could come and get me - luckily she was able to !

I'm now back home in agony and debating do I ring 111 or got straight to A&E. Whatever I might not be around for a couple of days as sitting here and typing this in extremely painful.


----------



## Charity

Poor you @Bertie's Mum. I would ring 111 if I were you and see what they suggest. Hope the pain subsides for you.


----------



## Ali71

Oh no @Bertie'sMum you poor thing....hope you've not done too much damage, it sounds very painful  Definitely ring 111 at the very least x


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Ouch @Bertie'sMum , you will have jarred yourself. Nasty. Call 111 for advice


----------



## huckybuck

Oh no Bertie’s Mum! Definitely get yourself checked out - you might need something to stop yourself seizing up.

Nope no key as yet!!!!

@ewelsh yes good shout - will delete my original post too! Would you do the same to the quoted one lovely! 

Mind you I challenge anyone to find them even when they aren’t lost 😂


----------



## TonyG

Charity said:


> Looks like a ray, is it?


Yes, a small eyed or painted ray. ‘Painted’ due to the white marking although they weren’t too prominent on this one.

@SbanR yes but it’s not to my taste, although one that size would be a good eating size. I just put them back


----------



## TonyG

Bertie'sMum said:


> Good Morning
> From a very wet North Surrey - it is tipping it down here  And there was me with plans for a shopping trip to Epsom - maybe not after all !
> 
> Did manage to get to my local High Street yesterday and @huckybuck did manage to get 2 bags of litter  but couldn't get the other items I wanted. I need a new calendar and desk diary but I'm very fussy about what I want - especially the calendar ! It has be a certain size and have spaces big enough to write in !! Most of the ones that have big enough spaces turn out to be much too big to hang on the wall in my kitchen - and the ones that are smaller have spaces too small to write more that "xxx's b'day" in  I also like an A5 wire bound desk diary (wire bound stays open on my desk) and have always got one from The Works in previous years only this year my local branch isn't stocking them and they want extra to order "click n' collect" ! I did manage to pick up a pair of warm straight leg joggers in Primark but they're much too big and will be going back - unfortunately they were the last pair in the store and are not available in any colour for click n' collect or in stock at any of their stores within 10 miles of me
> 
> @Mrs Funkin all the labs and retrievers I've ever known have been the gentlest of dogs (one of the reasons why they are so popular as Guide Dogs and so popular with families with young children). One of my Mum's neighbours had a Doberman named Bella and she was one of the soppiest dogs I've ever met - she'd "love" you death and liked nothing more than to sit at your feet with her head in your lap whilst you fondled her ears  On the other hand - I've met small dogs (terriers, chihuahuas, Pomeranians) who'd have your hand off in an instant
> 
> 
> Where do you go fishing ? My Dad was an avid fisherman - mostly river, but whenever he got the chance he loved to go sea fishing. He always said the best holiday he ever had was salmon fishing in Ireland with 2 of his brothers.
> 
> I suppose I'd better make an effort and decide what I'm going to do with my day but first need some coffee and breakfast (I can think better with a full stomach )
> 
> Hope everyone as a good day !


Mostly on my local coast in Devon, as was last night as it’s close to home, but I do also travel to Dorset, Cornwall and further up the Bristol Channel on occasion too!


----------



## ewelsh

@Bertie'sMum no, that’s awful, I would ring an ambulance personally. I wish I could come and help you xxxx



@huckybuck all deleted xx


@Chairty oh I say, Skye has made herself right at home hasn’t she, she has confidence that one…. She is pretty, I am rather taken by her round face. Xx
As for Microchip, when your friend takes Skye to the vets, they might be able to advise what to do… x


----------



## Annealise

@Bertie'sMum I do hope you are ok. Slipping and falling is a bit worring when you hurt yourself. Did you ring 111? You have my sympathy, as I slipped on some ice on my doorstep one time and damaged my coccyx and it took months for the pain to subside.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh no @Bertie'sMum  I'm hoping you've gone to A&E as IME dialling 111 is practically pointless. Lots of love xx


----------



## Cully

@Charity , she looks a real sweetie. 
Yes the reliner may be a problem. I would put something under there that she hates. With Moo it was sellotape. Also a strong smell she dislikes. Again, with Moo it was lemon.
Of course, you don't know yet what will work so just make sure OM knows where Skye is before using the footrest. Relay your tale about Toppy.
I expect the vet will know about the chip. Might be worth asking CP.
Looks like she's settling in and enjoying exploring her new surroundings.
Well done👍.


----------



## Cully

@Bertie'sMum , oh dear, I hope you'll be ok. 
Could you get someone to take you to hospital and avoid a long wait for an ambulance?
I'm really hoping you get yourself seen to asap and you just need few days rest.
Hope your up and about soon.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Sorry, I didn't mean to sound like I don't like woofers. I do know now how to approach a dog (if it's owners are happy for me to do so), so I'd hope I'd not be nibbled again. 

Oh @Tigermoon  More bloods. When I had a DVT years ago, I had my bloods done every two days for six months, as they could never get my warfarin dosage correct. It was so dull by the end! 

@TonyG @SbanR I've only ever had a skate wing once but it was delicious. 

@Cully you sound like you've been a busy bee today! That was very early busying too. I definitely find that if I am up and at 'em and doing stuff early, I'm _much_ more productive.

Blimey @ewelsh two barrows of top soil. The all the evergreen lopping! You are such an energetic woman. I'd be tired just thinking about half the things you do in a day. Sorry to confuzzle you with acronyms. 

Oooh @huckybuck Barbados eh? We went there on honeymoon, we also went there on our first holiday together in 1994, then again on our ten year wedding anniversary - the last time was to the most incredible hotel. They even brought sorbet to you on the beach at 11am  Hope you passed the Sniff Test! 

@Charity that made me chuckle. "It's all gone Pete Tong" has been embedded in our vernacular for so many years - he's an excellent DJ too  So glad that Mission Pushkin was successful. Look at her already settling in, she does look a stocky little one. Well done Skye, no hiding under that recliner though please. No idea about the chip query, sorry. 

I do hope our fuzzy headed @BarneyBobCat has been out on his bike now and that his head is less woolly  

@GingerNinja is that bedding from Next? Copenhagen brand? I keep looking at it for the "white room" as it's duck egg on the reverse...quick hoover and lint roller, your mum will never know. 

Hope you've had a good garden centre tip @urbantigers - I love a cyclamen but they HATE living here, so they never grow, or re-flower. It's sad really. So I've stopped buying them. 

Well done on your bike ride @Ali71  Talking of nails, I wish I did a job where I could have painted nails. I used to like having my nails done in the Olden Days. I especially love OPI nail polishes, my favourite toenail colour is Kinky in Helsinki. Though I've not painted my toenails since I went to Hawaii in 2013. I really should paint them.

I've had a reasonably productive day. I went for a 5.5 mile run (got the best of the day I think). Then I went to Tesco - parked over the road, walked across the dual carriageway and asked the Tesco lady who was traffic directing whether their trolley wheels would lock if I wheeled a trolley over. She said not. So off I went! I got tonnes of bargains, everything going out of date today was 75% off - so I did very well and have stocked the freezer nicely with chicken thighs and breasts and 5% steak mince. There was absolutely loads of stuff - I was talking to one of the Tesco chaps and he said they'd been expecting charities to turn up last night but some didn't arrive to collect. It's such a shame, all that wasted food, I hope that the staff were allowed to take it and then at least it wouldn't just go in the bin. I did very well though and got about £60 worth of meat for £15. Chicken curry in the slow cooker now for tea tomorrow night  After that was removal of the old bedding plants from my pots in the garden, as D was going to the tip, so that was a last minute addition to my job list. Then I made a present for someone and eventually did the ironing! I still have lots of jobs to do but I feel happier now the ironing is done.

Sending "Hope it's not too painful" vibes to @Bertie'sMum - what a cropper you went  

Might start to write my Christmas cards shortly. I'm not doing too many - just a few. My list is quite small now. The money I save from no longer sending 100+ cards I give to a different charity each year. I've done cards for my family already and took them when we went to see them, might as well save the stamp cost! 

Not sure what else to do this afternoon. Might just read a bit of my book and try to NOT to fall asleep! We were meant to be seeing friends this afternoon for drinks and a catch up but unfortunately he's tested positive for the Dreaded Lurgy this morning, so the afternoon/evening is now mine. 

Phew! That was a looooong message. Surely BBC is feeling less hungover now


----------



## TonyG

Mrs Funkin said:


> Sorry, I didn't mean to sound like I don't like woofers. I do know now how to approach a dog (if it's owners are happy for me to do so), so I'd hope I'd not be nibbled again.
> 
> Oh @Tigermoon  More bloods. When I had a DVT years ago, I had my bloods done every two days for six months, as they could never get my warfarin dosage correct. It was so dull by the end!
> 
> @TonyG @SbanR I've only ever had a skate wing once but it was delicious.
> 
> @Cully you sound like you've been a busy bee today! That was very early busying too. I definitely find that if I am up and at 'em and doing stuff early, I'm _much_ more productive.
> 
> Blimey @ewelsh two barrows of top soil. The all the evergreen lopping! You are such an energetic woman. I'd be tired just thinking about half the things you do in a day. Sorry to confuzzle you with acronyms.
> 
> Oooh @huckybuck Barbados eh? We went there on honeymoon, we also went there on our first holiday together in 1994, then again on our ten year wedding anniversary - the last time was to the most incredible hotel. They even brought sorbet to you on the beach at 11am  Hope you passed the Sniff Test!
> 
> @Charity that made me chuckle. "It's all gone Pete Tong" has been embedded in our vernacular for so many years - he's an excellent DJ too  So glad that Mission Pushkin was successful. Look at her already settling in, she does look a stocky little one. Well done Skye, no hiding under that recliner though please. No idea about the chip query, sorry.
> 
> I do hope our fuzzy headed @BarneyBobCat has been out on his bike now and that his head is less woolly
> 
> @GingerNinja is that bedding from Next? Copenhagen brand? I keep looking at it for the "white room" as it's duck egg on the reverse...quick hoover and lint roller, your mum will never know.
> 
> Hope you've had a good garden centre tip @urbantigers - I love a cyclamen but they HATE living here, so they never grow, or re-flower. It's sad really. So I've stopped buying them.
> 
> Well done on your bike ride @Ali71  Talking of nails, I wish I did a job where I could have painted nails. I used to like having my nails done in the Olden Days. I especially love OPI nail polishes, my favourite toenail colour is Kinky in Helsinki. Though I've not painted my toenails since I went to Hawaii in 2013. I really should paint them.
> 
> I've had a reasonably productive day. I went for a 5.5 mile run (got the best of the day I think). Then I went to Tesco - parked over the road, walked across the dual carriageway and asked the Tesco lady who was traffic directing whether their trolley wheels would lock if I wheeled a trolley over. She said not. So off I went! I got tonnes of bargains, everything going out of date today was 75% off - so I did very well and have stocked the freezer nicely with chicken thighs and breasts and 5% steak mince. There was absolutely loads of stuff - I was talking to one of the Tesco chaps and he said they'd been expecting charities to turn up last night but some didn't arrive to collect. It's such a shame, all that wasted food, I hope that the staff were allowed to take it and then at least it wouldn't just go in the bin. I did very well though and got about £60 worth of meat for £15. Chicken curry in the slow cooker now for tea tomorrow night  After that was removal of the old bedding plants from my pots in the garden, as D was going to the tip, so that was a last minute addition to my job list. Then I made a present for someone and eventually did the ironing! I still have lots of jobs to do but I feel happier now the ironing is done.
> 
> Sending "Hope it's not too painful" vibes to @Bertie'sMum - what a cropper you went
> 
> Might start to write my Christmas cards shortly. I'm not doing too many - just a few. My list is quite small now. The money I save from no longer sending 100+ cards I give to a different charity each year. I've done cards for my family already and took them when we went to see them, might as well save the stamp cost!
> 
> Not sure what else to do this afternoon. Might just read a bit of my book and try to NOT to fall asleep! We were meant to be seeing friends this afternoon for drinks and a catch up but unfortunately he's tested positive for the Dreaded Lurgy this morning, so the afternoon/evening is now mine.
> 
> Phew! That was a looooong message. Surely BBC is feeling less hungover now


I’m not really very keen on eating fish 😬

And Miss Molly doesn’t like it much either 🙄😂

I keep a few fish as know a few people that like it and I always get pleasure from giving it away (never ask for anything but if they want to buy me an occasional pint, they’re welcome!)

Last night was a competition, but the club I’m in allows you to photograph the fish and the weight, so most go back anyway.
Unfortunately that particular fish wasn’t large enough to qualify for the minimum weight (despite being nearly 6lbs).


----------



## BarneyBobCat

BBC is not less hungover. Well maybe a little, but not a lot. No bike ride - will be going on the exercise bike later if I get some energy


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Using my spare afternoon not wisely by watching the season four finale of Stranger Things. I fear it won't end well...


----------



## Bertie'sMum

I did ring 111 about 2.30 and I' still waiting for a clinician to ring me back for them to decide whether to send out a first responder paramedic to check me out.

It's still very, very painful and if it's no better tomorrow then I'll get a taxi to the minor injuries unit at my local hospital for an xray. My lovely neighbour said to ring her any time day or night if I'm in trouble and she'll come to help me out (luckily she has a door key).


----------



## Charity

TonyG said:


> I’m not really very keen on eating fish 😬
> 
> And Miss Molly doesn’t like it much either 🙄😂
> 
> I keep a few fish as know a few people that like it and I always get pleasure from giving it away (never ask for anything but if they want to buy me an occasional pint, they’re welcome!)
> 
> Last night was a competition, but the club I’m in allows you to photograph the fish and the weight, so most go back anyway.
> Unfortunately that particular fish wasn’t large enough to qualify for the minimum weight (despite being nearly 6lbs).


You're like my OH, he likes fishing but hates eating fish.


----------



## ewelsh

@Bertie'sMum have you heard from anyone yet? Xxxx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Bertie'sMum said:


> I did ring 111 about 2.30 and I' still waiting for a clinician to ring me back for them to decide whether to send out a first responder paramedic to check me out.
> 
> It's still very, very painful and if it's no better tomorrow then I'll get a taxi to the minor injuries unit at my local hospital for an xray. My lovely neighbour said to ring her any time day or night if I'm in trouble and she'll come to help me out (luckily she has a door key).


See, that's what I don't like about 111. When D's mum was dying, I had an awful wasp sting that I had a major reaction to. I rang 111 on the Saturday morning, do you know when they rang me back? 3am on Sunday morning. My phone was not on silent because I was poised ready in case MIL had died. They rang it once, which woke me, then it rang off. No message, no nothing. Then on the Sunday morning, I rang and went back to the bottom of the queue because they'd "made contact with me"! Ha. 

I hope you've heard now, BM.


----------



## Charity

When my OH had a fall in the garden a few years ago and seriously damaged his leg, we rang 111 because we couldn't stop the bleeding, we waited seven hours for an ambulance to arrive.

@Bertie's Mum, let us know how you are if you can, hope someone has arrived by now.


----------



## huckybuck

I hope BM is ok. It’s a bit worrying.

I have spent all afternoon binge watching Mammals (James Cordon) on Prime. I really enjoyed it right up to the end where I am still trying to understand the ending 😂


----------



## GingerNinja

I hope that you're ok @Bertie'sMum 
I once feel asleep on the train home and had to run over the bridge to catch the last train back, and I slipped and landed on my bum on the metal stairs... It was agony but eased after a few days and painkillers.
Yes I had been drinking but was not that drunk!


----------



## GingerNinja

@Mrs Funkin the duvet set is from Dunelm but it does have teal on the other side so probably made by the same company.


----------



## ewelsh

Oh I was hopeful there would be some news form @Bertie'sMum I don’t want to nag her as she did say we might not hear off her but….. I hope her friend takes her to the hospital xx


----------



## ewelsh

@Mrs Funkin keep the acronyms coming, it keeps me up to date 😂


----------



## Mrs Funkin

ewelsh said:


> @Mrs Funkin keep the acronyms coming, it keeps me up to date 😂


Acronyms FTW @ewelsh


----------



## lullabydream

Evening all!
Been trying to catch up at work all day. Haven't been able to comment till now after finishing work, showering and now settled!

Hope all is well with @Bertie'sMum


----------



## Charity

Something nice to go to bed on. My friend sent me this a while ago. Skye comfy on her lap.


----------



## ewelsh

@MRS Funkn FTW? Nope no idea? X😂


----------



## SbanR

ewelsh said:


> @MRS Funkn FTW? Nope no idea? X😂


For The Welsh???? 😹 😹😹


----------



## Charity

SbanR said:


> For The Welsh???? 😹 😹😹


My thought too


----------



## Jaf

Furry Tabby Wally?? Got a few of those!


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Thank you all for your concern. The paramedic did ring and after going through what I'd done and my symptoms made me an appointment for 8pm at the Urgent Care Cente. My lovely neighbour took me and dropped me off. I got seen by the triage nurse by 8.30 which I thought boded well - my mistake. After I'd been waiting for 2.5 hours to see a doctor they made an announcement that waiting time was 6 hours. By then I was in so much pain that I knew I couldn't sit on those hard waiting room chairs any longer and asked if there was somewhere I could lay down whilst waiting - no, there were no empty cubicles/beds. So I made the decision to call a cab and came home. Got home, took some strong painkillers (all the hospital could offer was paracetamol) and with difficulty got into bed. Haven't slept at all and have just taken more cocodamol painkillers - now half sitting up in bed with my TENS machine strapped to my back. I'd like a hot bath but there's no way I could climb into or out of one!! Just getting to the loo for the usual nocturnal visit is bad enough.

My neighbour did say that I could ring her anytime day or night if I need anything but I'd rather not disturb her sleep. My sister is going to try and get over this afternoon but if I'm still in as much pain I might try ringing for an ambulance. But if the wait for one of those is too long I'll ring my GP to see if I can get an urgent xray at our health centre to check that I haven't done anything serious.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh heck @Bertie'sMum that sounds horrendous. Hopefully your GP can facilitate some kind of investigations for you without having to go and sit and wait for six hours. I think an ambo wait will be long, not to mention not being able to actually be taken off the ambo once you get to a hospital. I’m sure you’ve had no sleep at all, I wish I was closer, I’d come to help you. I hope your sister can get over to you. Sending love and healing back thoughts xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Morning, quite windy already here so we need to get out for our run sooner rather than later. Didn’t sleep great but I only had a brief visit from the Sleep Gremlin.

Not sure what today will bring. I’ll try to look at my dress I’m attempting to sew, today or tomorrow. I’ve done well not having afternoon naps the last few days but might have to give in later at this rate. It’s a sad state of affairs when I’m already planning a nap, isn’t it?

Oh @ewelsh it’s “For The Win” to me (it has a couple of other meanings, one is not very friendly!). I used it as a sort of “hurrah” 

Hope you all have as good a day as possible. I’m hopeful that @Bertie'sMum can get sorted out with her poor back


----------



## Charity

Good morning all.

@Bertie's Mum, I have to start with you. I don't know what to say about the service, or lack of it. I know you must be feeling absolutely wretched with pain and I don't know what to suggest. Perhaps trying to speak to your surgery, even if phoning is useless and your neighbour would go there in person and explain for you might help. Be careful taking those pills too. Keep us informed on how you are doing during the day and please take care.

I slept more or less like a log last night on the sofa. It's so much better being on my own where I don't get disturbed, except now by the cats. I could hear Bunty playing around, or so I thought, with some toy or other, only to look down and find she was beating the four bells out of Toppy.  No wonder he's depressed. Bad girl.

Nothing on today thank goodness so I can get down to a few of my own jobs. I had a parcel from Amazon yesterday which is for a friend for Christmas but it had obviously been opened and used before so back it goes today. 

I hope everyone has a good day, even though its Monday xx


----------



## urbantigers

Just flying through to say good morning . Will read later.


----------



## GingerNinja

Good morning

@Bertie'sMum poor thing, I do hope that you can get seen to put your mind at rest but I fear that the only treatment you will be given is stronger pain killers.

Apparently we have a "feels like" temp of -1 this morning, it's quite misty but I'm not going outside to see!

Back at work this week, I'm not looking forward to it.

Hope you have a good day xx


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Thats terrible @bertiesmum but not unexpected unfortunately with our NHS. When Mrs BNC had appendicitis earlier this year we were in A&E for around 6 or 7 hours. It was awful. Hope you feel better today!

Super foggy here today. And back to work, oh well! Im actually chilled about it despite knowing I have too much work and not enough people or time to do it - Ive decided to not let it bother me. 

2030 push-ups done now - hard work this morning doing 30, I seem to have pins and needles down my left arm which must be a nerve thing. 70 to do tonight!


----------



## Ali71

Good Morning
@Bertie'sMum so sorry you're feeling in such pain, what a shame the urgent care centre were unable to treat you in a reasonable time. It's a good job you had some emergency painkillers in supply but not good that they didn't really touch the pain enough to let you sleep. I'm sure you must feel very battered and bruised  Try and catch up on some rest if you can get comfortable and don't hesitate to call your friend (or message any of us) if you need some urgent help.

@GingerNinja Its Baltic out there!! 1 degree on the way to the gym at 6 🥶 But my heart was warmed as I thought "why is OH still out there, he left a few mins ago" to find him scraping the ice off my side windows. Awww. I have a heated front screen so it doesn't take long to get moving, just my driving glasses kept steaming up 😄

@Mrs Funkin you'll need those base layers today! x


Usual work stuff today, I never know from one day to the next who we'll be dealing with so it's all part of the fun. Then a continuation of HDD work. (Ooh an acronym for @ewelsh, my other ones are generally less polite when I am being roused from my bed at 3am by a tapdancing cat 🤐 🤣 IYKYK)

@BarneyBobCat well done on the pushups, drive safely in the fog and hope your "return to work" inbox isn't too drastic.

Get another layer on folks and leave that heating dial alone, it's a bit of a chilly one x


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Just got to work, could barely see 20m in front of the car. Its freezing fog too at -2C. Brrrrrr


----------



## Cully

Good Morning folks. Dark and murky outside so hope it brightens later, although I'm sure the forecast is rain and lots of it along SE coast. Never mind, it could be worse.

@Mrs Funkin , I'm afraid the only reason I was so busy yesterday morning was necessity. With my Fibromyalgia I have to do what needs doing in the morning as by lunchtime I'm whacked.
I have limited energy so have to choose how I use it carefully.
Hope you manage to do a bit more to your dress. You'll be so proud when you finish it I'm sure.

@Charity , oh bad girl Bunty. On the norty step you go young lady.
Reminds me of Flo and Andy Capp. What had he done to deserve a slapping?
Why do companies do that? Makes me so cross to think I'm stupid enough to pay for something 2nd hand. Especially when it's clothing. Ew!!
So inconvenient having to return too!

@Bertie'sMum , if you do decide to ring an ambulance then make sure you've got suitable clothing to keep you warm and as comfortable as possible while you wait in the ambulance then hospital trolley until you are seen by a doctor. Just in case it's a long wait.
One blessing is that you're at home and not lying somewhere outside in the cold and damp.
Could you get a home visit from your GP? At least he'd be able to assess you.
I hope your sister can get to you asap. Sounds like you have a lovely neighbour too.

@BarneyBobCat ,nice laid back attitude about your work. Good on you especially after the hours you've put in recently.
Hm, hope you haven't got a pinched nerve bugging that arm. That's all you need.
Have a good day. Be cool .

Nothing much to do today apart from deciding what Tesco shopping I need this week. Note I said need and not want! I'm doing more of that these days. Making a list of wants, then looking at the cost and trimming it back to what I really need.
Oh you won't believe this. We keep a box in the communal lounge for people to put stuff in for the local food bank. Some rotten git only pinched it even though it clearly says in large print what it's for. No cameras so can't see who did it either.  #&**/!!!
Time to do my early morning wiping condensation off the windows so Moo can have her cat TV. 
The fox is visiting more often atm so will take some food out for him once Moo tells me he's around🦊.
Hope you all have a good day whatever you're doing. Don't forget to pass a smile around. You'll hopefully get one back 😄.


----------



## ewelsh

Morning all

We have Jack Frost here and it rather chilly,, I walked The Kray twins rather briskly today, no hanging around. @Charity I used that buff you gave us 😉 so my nose was lovely and warm.



@Bertie'sMum oh how awful, 6 hrs… what is going on with the NHS nowadays, how could they let you leave when you were obviously in so much pain…
I hope your GP can do a home visit today, you do need an x ray to check for slipped disc’s or trapped spinal nerves… I wish I lived closer, I would help you xxxx. Please keep in touch with us all today if you can xxxx


@Mrs Funkin FTW 😂 I really believed it was For The Welsh 😂 keep them coming, I will impress my step daughter With a whole text of them.
I must tell you this as it still makes me chuckle. Many many years ago a friend of my husband was texting me and kept ending with LOL at the end of his texts. After many texts I said to my husband with a frown on my face “ I am a bit worried, Will keeps sending me lots of love at the end of his texts, rather too familiar isn’t it “ my husband looked at the texts and said “ you daft thing, it means laugh out loud“ 😂
I am sorry your still not sleeping well, how about a little glass of wine in the evening to break the cycle?


@Charity so glad you had a good sleep but what a naughty girl Bunty is bullying our Toppy, you said she was acting different… what will you do now? Separate them at night? Good luck with amazon, they are pretty good for returns. Xx
Love that photo of skye, she is so pretty x

@GingerNinja its awful your dreading going back to work xxxxxx try enjoy the last few days off xx


@BarneyBobCat keep an eye on those pins and needles please…. Give your push ups a break I think. Go easy today.


@Ali71 what on earth is IYKYK 😂 how sweet of your husband to de ice your window 😃 have a good day xx


@Cully someone stole the food, that’s awful, I hope they needed it more! Xx



have a good warm day everyone x


----------



## huckybuck

Morning! 
Oh it’s dreary. I hate it when it’s dark when you get up. It makes you feel like you just want to stay in bed. Mind you bed is my favourite place lol!

@Bertie'sMum I think you need to bite the bullet and do something even if it means a long wait. What about a walk in centre? Emergency GP app? You just shouldn’t be in so much pain. 

@Charity have you got a spare room? I spend more time in our spare than I do in our bedroom - I much prefer to get a decent night sleep with little disturbance these days and actually I think Mr HB does too lol!

So todays plan was to pop out and try to do a bit of Christmas shopping/prep but it’s so dingy that I’m not entirely sure that’s going to happen!

I hope it brightens up for everyone somehow.


----------



## Charity

I thought the English language was bad enough but now with all this IYKYK etc., we might as well all talk in morse code. 😏

@huckybuck, yes, we have a spare bedroom, sore point in our house. It once was a lovely spare bedroom when I lived here on my own and I would really love it to be again for both me and the cats but when my OH came here, I let him have it as a hobby room, (big mistake!) as it is full to the gunnels with his stuff. Despite constant nagging (his term) he won't clear it and refuses to throw anything away. I've told him if he ever gets left alone, he's going to end up like one of those old men who's found one day underneath a huge pile of newspapers! 😟 He resents having to share it with the cats as their food and litter trays are in there but their space is very limited. One of these days my top will blow and I'll probably throw it all out in the street, better be soon before I get too old to do it. 

I haven't mentioned the weather today here, its diabolical. We have a flood warning out. So, not going out today.

Thinking of you @Bertie's Mum and hoping you are making some progress.


----------



## BarneyBobCat

If you know, you know!


----------



## Bethanjane22

Good Morning,

It's been a while since I've posted on this thread.

The rain in South Wales today is torrential, driving to work was absolutely horrendous, but I'm glad to be inside and in a (somewhat) warm office.

I let the girls out into the garden during a gap in the rain this morning but they both quickly came back in; can't say I blame them!

Last time I posted I was having terrible trouble with my skin being incredibly itchy. I finally managed to get blood tests done a couple of weeks ago and they were all clear. Which is a relief, but at the same time, I'm none the wiser as to what is wrong. The full body itching I was experiencing has gone away thanks to some strong antihistamines, but I still get flare ups on my face, so I'm now waiting for a telephone follow up appointment with the doctor on 22nd December.

I'm desperately trying to get into the festive spirit, but I just can't seem to find any, is anyone else feeling a bit 'Bah Humbug' this year? I'm not sure if it's the cost of living crisis, the doom and gloom in the news or just a general feeling of 'meh-ness' this year.

I hope you all have a good Monday


----------



## Charity

I've just had a Pets At Home delivery and the box is practically falling to bits. 😏 

@Bethanjane, have you had or thought of having an allergy test? Yes, I feel somewhat Bah Humbug too at the moment, I think its everything else around which is pretty negative nowadays which makes it hard to get highly motivated at the moment. Hopefully, the nearer we get to Christmas, the cheerier we will might get, though the thought of that just conjurs up a lot of work for so many....oh dear. 🙄

Last night I was watching re-runs of One Foot in the Grave which really made me laugh...we need more of that sort of thing. 🤗


----------



## Bethanjane22

Charity said:


> I've just had a Pets At Home delivery and the box is practically falling to bits. 😏
> 
> @Bethanjane, have you had or thought of having an allergy test? Yes, I feel somewhat Bah Humbug too at the moment, I think its everything else around which is pretty negative nowadays which makes it hard to get highly motivated at the moment. Hopefully, the nearer we get to Christmas, the cheerier we will might get, though the thought of that just conjurs up a lot of work for so many....oh dear. 🙄
> 
> Last night I was watching re-runs of One Foot in the Grave which really made me laugh...we need more of that sort of thing. 🤗


Oh dear! My Zooplus boxes usually end up breaking apart  

I'm going to look into an allergy test in the new year, even if I need to do it all privately. I'm getting a list as long as my arm of things I need to 'get checked'. New year will be a good and thorough dentist checkup and an allergy test. 

I do love One Foot in the Grave! I used to watch it with my Grampa all the time as a child. The episode with the sausage dog will never fail to make me laugh!


----------



## Cully

Oh no @Charity , I've never had any problems with their boxes. Hopefully it's a one off but I would still let them know. They're generally very good. Maybe it's a different courier.
I agree,we definitely need more laughter atm. I love a good comedy and also the Dave channel for the panel/game shows. Some of them have me in stitches.


----------



## ewelsh

I start laughing the minute I think of Victor Meldrew but I would hate to live next door to him 😂 

I just love that sort of comedy, no sex, violence, bad language, awful affairs, just good old fashioned comedy and I love it. 
To the Manor born is one of my favorites. Penelope Keith reminds me of my mum in more ways than one 😂 


@Bethanjane22 you are not alone, I hate Christmas at the best of times, more so now the way people see Christmas, I don’t know why it has to be all so expensive and stressful now, plus why does everything have to be OTT ( see that acronym @Mrs Funkin 😉) but hey I am old fashioned and very bar humbug about it all.

You do need to get an allergy test done, you Dr could arrange this so quickly, I would mention it next time but 22nd December is a long way away. Do you have ask my GP service? It’s basically like a quick way to chat with Nurses or your Dr.
You have been down for a while with your Jon stresses etc, it could be just stress? Xx
Have you tried your yoga yet? Xxxx


----------



## ewelsh

@BarneyBobCat If you know, you know what? 😂


----------



## huckybuck

Over the weekend I watched Peter Kay comedy shuffle and even though I’ve seen it so many times just howled all the way through. That man is just so funny because he’s in all of us!!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

My absolute favourite is The Good Life. I just love it. I also am partial to the Vicar of Dibley.

I like Christmas - mostly because I love the decorations (I know! Who’d have guessed?) and also Christmas Day parkrun (which for some folk is the only human interaction they have on Christmas Day, so it’s important for me from that POV). I also like that it’s often just me and D as we don’t want to tromp to goodness knows where (but that’s another story!).

I am hoping more than anything today that @Bertie'sMum is getting sorted. I so so hope you are BM xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

The more I'm thinking about it, the more it makes me cross about BM having to wait for so long. I honestly think our system is barely fit for purpose now. It was created when the population was smaller and generally fitter, that combined with medical advances means the NHS treats people for longer (not a bag thing, just saying!). The pressures on the system now are so vast that there is no way on earth people can be cared for properly with the limited resources available. Obviously treatment is more expensive now and for many more complex conditions, which must eat a lot of budget. For example, a c section is approx £5k in costs, a normal birth not even £2k, we have about 1200 women each year at my hospital alone having a c section (section rate now about 50%, when I first was a midwife it was closer to 10%), most now for maternal request. That's a difference in cost of about £3.5 million. In ONE smallish hospital! So I get it. I see why there's no money but it doesn't mean I'm less cross about people being treated so badly. 

THIS is why nurses and midwives are voting on whether to strike or not. It's about care and safety standards. I know the publicity machine is reporting it is about pay - but for me and many of my colleagues, it's about safe staffing levels and staffing levels that mean people can actually be seen and looked after. Not left on a hard chair after a fall and told it will be a six hour wait to be seen. It's a disgrace. It makes me so very sad.


----------



## lymorelynn

Good afternoon.
Interesting weather we're having here. Torrential rain all morning with strong winds. An almighty crack and down came my neighbour's tree 😳 No one injured and just damage to their back fence and some shrubs thank goodness. The tree is actually on the farmer's land in the field behind us so I assume he's liable for any damages.
It's calmed down a lot now but I have to drive across the forest this evening to take the BLCs for their vaccinations - hope the roads are clear.


----------



## Charity

@Mrs Funkin, all what you say is quite right. Plus there are so many more people requiring these services than there used to be. We are having to cope with not only our only population but thousands of illegal immigrants coming in every day, and an ever growing older population to name but two which all adds to the strain. People forget we are only a small island and we can't continue taking in more and more people and furnish them with health care, schooling, housing etc. when we don't have a structure or enough people manning it to cope. I just wish someone would recognise this but the Government seems hell bent on trying to please all of the people all of the time and it doesn't work.

When I see footballers earning the money they earn, it makes me choke. People doing jobs saving lives, keeping us safe etc. should have a priority on the salary scale, not sports people and celebrities, its utterly immoral.


----------



## huckybuck

I’ve often thought that people should be sent a manual of NHS costs each year. From an average GP appointment to blood tests to MRI scans to an ambulance call out to a visit to AE as well as the cost of routine ops. It might actually make people think a little more. 

For example - Aunty P was once offered immunotherapy treatment for her cancer (she turned it down in the end and chose chemo instead) and the oncologist said it was approx 50k for the course. 50k!!!!! It was wonderful that she was given the chance to apply for it even though she didn’t actually have it in the end.

And then we started to think about all her regular dye scans, CT/MRIs blood tests, biopsies every 3-6 months plus all the chemo courses, BCG therapy and radiation therapy she has undergone over the last 15 years and how much it must all have cost. It has to be in the hundreds of thousands.

I love my Aunty and I am so grateful she is having all this treatment. But when you know her cancer is purely as a result of smoking it does make you think.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Yep. Exactly that @huckybuck - we had the same with D's mum. She had a stem cell transplant that cost £250,000, not to mention everything else she had in the seven years of myeloma treatment. She was having bag after bag of platelets transfused in the last few days of her life - they are about £1000 a bag. D and his brother told the hospital to stop, it wasn't going to change the outcome. It's so hard but I do think we have to accept that sometimes the treatments are going too far, even though we don't want our loved one to die. There is no way that the small amount of tax and NI that she had paid through working went anywhere near the cost of the treatment. I've not had much done in terms of healthcare - but I did have an MRI a couple of years ago and the cost of that alone would have been all of my tax and NI for the year. In one MRI. My mum's partner's dad was given a pacemaker, aged 96, about three weeks before he died - he didn't want it but the family over ruled him. Perhaps I see things differently as I'm in the system, I don't know. 

Anyway. I digress (for a change!). Sorry.

Oh @Bertie'sMum I hope you are coping okay xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Good morning _clanks spoon on saucepan to make sure @huckybuck is awake_

Hope all goes well for Holly today, HB xx

Nothing going on here. Was most unproductive yesterday. Tried some Rescue Night last night thanks to @SbanR - the Sleep Gremlin visited several times but didn’t stay for too long each time, so that’s good (thanks so much for sending them to me xx). Feel decidedly untested after my days off work, mostly as I know I’ve a lot of grief to sort out when I’m back, judging by the messages on my work email! I had to access it for my online course last week and saw loads of things in there some of which I’ve had to try to deal with whilst I’ve been off. I did write the Christmas cards yesterday, will try to be ahead of the game this year due to all the post strikes.

Today will be a run, dinner making, sewing room visiting, nothing too stressful.

I’m hoping that @Bertie'sMum has been sorted out. Fingers crossed. I do hope the pain is reducing and improving BM xx

May you all have a more exciting day than I have planned


----------



## BarneyBobCat

And Ive woken up with quite a sore throat. Still haven't got rid of my cough properly. Pesky bugs. It will be from the party on Saturday. Feel fine otherwise though and have a spin class at lunch - hopefully that will burn it off. 

Grey but a clear day so I will be able to see on my way to work, it feels warmer too thankfully. 

2140 push ups done - 860 to go! I am definitely not continuing these into December!!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well I shall hope that your sore throat comes to nothing @BarneyBobCat after the one I had. That would be unfair to have that after your cough  

Everyone is obviously having a lie in this morning, nice.


----------



## Charity

Good morning. I've been up for quite a while. Bunty was beating Toppy up again this morning, poor lad. There is more to Bunty than meets the eye. She's a totally different cat between the hours of 4.00 - 7.00 a.m., then when the household gets going, off she goes to her hidey hole in the bedroom. 😏 Toppy's now gone out into the garden, since the neighbours' jungle was cut down and loves to go and peer through the trellis to see who's next door and will sit there for ages. No idea what he's looking at.

It's just me and the pets this morning, OH's off out in a minute. I was planning a visit to Dunelm first thing yesterday but it was so wet I ditched that idea. I will try and go tomorrow. Few things to do today and some washing as it looks like sunshine.

@Bertie's Mum, hope you managed to get some help yesterday and are feeling slightly better today though I know it will take its time.
@BarneyBobCat, all this exercise isn't good for your health. 🤧 Hope your sore throat disappears soon.
@Mrs Funkin, enjoy a stress free day for a change which means stop looking at those work e-mails. Well done for getting your Christmas cards finished.
@huckybuck, is Holly at the vets today, good luck.

Have a good day all if you can...and remember, its not you, its all those others. 😉


----------



## GingerNinja

Good morning

I too hope that @Bertie'sMum has been seen by now. And @BarneyBobCat that's not good that you have picked up more bugs , I hope that they don't linger.

No lie in for me Mrs F, my fridge freezer is coming today by 10:30 so cue the anxiety and awake at 4:30  I wish I was normal and could have something as simple as a delivery without getting stressed about it. Good thing is I left it switched on overnight (took a chance that they would not turn up at 7) and emptied it at 6am - cool bags are in the car, keeping cool and dry (it's drizzly here).

Work was pants yesterday, not much of my stuff had been covered, so I ended up working until 7pm. Hopefully it will be better today.

Good luck with Holly @huckybuck, I hope that she is not prodded too much poor lass.

Hope everyone has a stress free day (as much as possible) x


----------



## Jojomomo

Good morning all, I've finally caught up! On my way to work after a 3 day weekend, but tired but I'll survive. 

Agree that the NHS needs a huge overhaul, it's on its knees. I love working for it but it's hard too, especially as care is generally compromised by lack of funding/resources. There's no easy answer and nothing will happen quickly but it needs to change.

On that note, I really hope you're feeling more comfortable today and got some sleep @Bertie'sMum. If you choose to go to A&E or urgent care today could you take a pillow/cushion to make any wait more comfortable? Please do keep us updated.

I hope everyone has a good day and keeps warm


----------



## huckybuck

Eughhh I don’t do early mornings!
I’ve just dropped her off! Seeing rescue friend now to drop all Nanny’s stuff off and then physio. What was I thinking?


----------



## Ali71

Morning
Early to work this morning, well, left the house early but ended up talking to my friend on the phone for half an hour in Tesco's car park 🤣 (as you do). I can't push a trolley round and talk to someone plus think about what I'm picking up and I hate that anyway. We were going to meet for breakfast tomorrow but we are doing it in a couple of weeks instead and going shopping as well. This morning I have prepped another stew (sausages today to use up, yep that meat free extra couple of nights is going well huh) so I will get a good day in the office and maybe gym on the way home. Oh my exciting life!

@huckybuck good luck with Holly today, hope it all goes well
@GingerNinja hope the FF arrives unscathed and you are sorted soon 
@Charity you're seeing a new side to Bunty....she has a crepuscular confidence!! My two can be horrors at that time as you well know. Its the quiet ones you have to watch. Hope you get your washing out and dried. It's still raining here, that horrible thick drizzle that gets you more wet than actual rain itself,
@BarneyBobCat sorry to hear you've got a bad throat, I think there are so many bugs about at the moment.
@Mrs Funkin lol a lie-in would be delicious but sadly not here.. hope you enjoy your crafting session, please try not to worry about the work emails x
Morning @Jojomomo hope your first day back to a short week is a good one 
@Bertie'sMum sending healing wishes, hope you have been seen or are feeling a little less sore at least
Morning @Cully @SbanR @urbantigers 

Did you know that on this day in 1995, Toy Story was released. Holy moly 27 years go! You've got a friend in me...... 😄


----------



## Cully

Good Morning. Well I wouldn't call it a lie in as I got up a few hours ago to feed Moo who was wide awake and bugging me. I wiped the windows and opened the curtains for her, made a cuppa then snuggled back down as I was freezing. I did warm up a bit but my shoulder was throbbing so admitted defeat and got up.

@Bertie'sMum , been thinking about you and hoping you've got the much needed attention you deserve and are feeling more comfortable. xx 

@BarneyBobCat , oh blimey, not another bug. Sounds like your immune system need a vit top up. 

@Mrs Funkin , definitely take a break from those work problems,it can't be doing you any good worrying all the time about work.
I hope you manage to do a few things to take your mind off problems. Good luck with the dressmaking.

@Charity ,isn't Bunty a little b*ggar? Those hours are when cats, if allowed, would be out hunting, stalking and killing breakfast. Sounds like poor Topps is her substitute prey.
I wonder if he's bug watching now the jungle has gone. Moo does the same, peering through a gap in the hedge watching insects and little rodents for hours on end. Not so much atm as it's too cold.
I don't know about housework. Now you've got the place to yourself make the most of it.

@huckybuck , Good luck at the vets Holly.
Any news on how Kate's doing?

Sun has come out and warming up a bit now so time to make a move.
Not that I have much on, just the usual Tesco delivery to sort out for tomorrow. Might make my Xmas card list as I want to get them out early before any postal strikes.
Take care everyone. Hope your day is interesting with a bit of fun thrown in too. Ttfn xx


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Thank you everyone for your ongoing concern. I'll try to keep this update brief as trying to use my tablet propped up in bed as can't manage to sit at my desktop.
My sister took me back to the urgent care centre yesterday - still had to wait a few hours but did get to see a doctor. Then had xrays - nothing appears to be broken. Finally got sent home with low strength diazapam and my usual high strength cocodamol.
I've just booked a telephone appt with my Gp for 1130 this morning - would like to prescribe more diazapam as hospital only sent me home with enough 2 days.
My family are rallying around as is my wonderful neighbour who has taken on feeding lily for me and changing her tray.

I'll try to update you again but to be honest even typing this has been very painful


----------



## lymorelynn

Good morning
Of course we're having our usual lie in 😸 Why is going to bed early seen as virtuous but getting up late is lazy 🤣
The road to the vets had been closed due to a tree down yesterday but fortunately reopened by the time I went. There was a broken down lorry going the opposite way which was causing quite a tailback but that was better by the time I was on my way home too.
BLCs all passed their first check up with flying colours and we're as good as gold for their vaccinations.
Popping into Lymington later to find a 21st birthday gift for grandson number 3. I wanted something that he could keep but it's more difficult finding something like that for boys. We bought his sister a Pandora bracelet and a couple of charms for her 21st but apart from a watch - which his mum and dad are getting for him - I can't think of anything. He does like Paco Rabanne so it may have to be aftershave unless I find some inspiration.
Best wishes to everyone feeling under the weather especially @Bertie'sMum - I do hope you're not still in pain and have been seen by a doctor x 
Finally no more appointments with my dentist but he is leaving the practice at the end of this week and so far they haven't been able to recruit an NHS dentist to replace him. I was offered a choice of going onto their waiting list or booking with one of the private dentists at the practice for my six month check up. NHS dentistry is in as bad a state as the other services 😞
Have the best day that you can everyone and get well soon all of you poorly ones x


----------



## ewelsh

Morning all


@Bertie'sMum sending you big gentle hugs, I am glad you were taken back and had an x ray that’s a relief but you sound as if your in a lot of pain xxxx I hope your GP gives you plenty of Diazapam today. So happy to hear you have support xxx


----------



## Charity

lymorelynn said:


> Good morning
> Of course we're having our usual lie in 😸 Why is going to bed early seen as virtuous but getting up late is lazy 🤣
> The road to the vets had been closed due to a tree down yesterday but fortunately reopened by the time I went. There was a broken down lorry going the opposite way which was causing quite a tailback but that was better by the time I was on my way home too.
> BLCs all passed their first check up with flying colours and we're as good as gold for their vaccinations.
> Popping into Lymington later to find a 21st birthday gift for grandson number 3. I wanted something that he could keep but it's more difficult finding something like that for boys. We bought his sister a Pandora bracelet and a couple of charms for her 21st but apart from a watch - which his mum and dad are getting for him - I can't think of anything. He does like Paco Rabanne so it may have to be aftershave unless I find some inspiration.
> Best wishes to everyone feeling under the weather especially @Bertie'sMum - I do hope you're not still in pain and have been seen by a doctor x
> Finally no more appointments with my dentist but he is leaving the practice at the end of this week and so far they haven't been able to recruit an NHS dentist to replace him. I was offered a choice of going onto their waiting list or booking with one of the private dentists at the practice for my six month check up. NHS dentistry is in as bad a state as the other services 😞
> Have the best day that you can everyone and get well soon all of you poorly ones x


Was that the downed tree that was mentioned in the local papers, I read it and thought of you knowing you were off to the vets?

How about a personalised wallet for your grandson's birthday, or is that too boring for a young man, I've got one for my OH for Christmas or birthday which is in a few days time.

Every medical profession is finding it impossible to recruit, vets included. One near us had to close a couple of weeks ago because they'd been trying since July without success. It's a nightmare.

Well done to the baby Lambchops for being so good at the vets.


----------



## Charity

Bertie'sMum said:


> Thank you everyone for your ongoing concern. I'll try to keep this update brief as trying to use my tablet propped up in bed as can't manage to sit at my desktop.
> My sister took me back to the urgent care centre yesterday - still had to wait a few hours but did get to see a doctor. Then had xrays - nothing appears to be broken. Finally got sent home with low strength diazapam and my usual high strength cocodamol.
> I've just booked a telephone appt with my Gp for 1130 this morning - would like to prescribe more diazapam as hospital only sent me home with enough 2 days.
> My family are rallying around as is my wonderful neighbour who has taken on feeding lily for me and changing her tray.
> 
> I'll try to update you again but to be honest even typing this has been very painful


@Bertie's Mum, very glad nothing is broken though probably very bruised. Very good that your family and neighbour are helping so much. Good neighbours are a precious commodity. Hope you manage to get more medication at the doctors. Take care xx


----------



## ewelsh

Morning again, I got disturbed by the recycling man.

@Mrs Funkin keep taking that rescue remedy xxxxxxx I think you needed that after Oscar Woo too, kind of @SbanR xxx

@huckybuck wishing Holly loads of luck and love today xxx

@GingerNinja good luck with delivery today, I am sure all will go fine xx

@Charity Bunty stop that right now, poor Toppy! What will you do now @Charity? Separate them at night to give Toppy a break? How’s your back? Enjoy your quite day alone xxxx 
Any news of Skye? Has she taken over the world yet?

@BarneyBobCat not another cold…. I can’t chase my cough off either, damn bugs… you need Berocca to pick you up.
happy spin class 

@Cully oh that Christmas card list 🤨 I go through my address book to save writing out names twice 😂 

@Jojomomo I hope your day back at work fly by xxx

@lymorelynn More trees down, wow you were hit hard by the storms, glad to see Mr L beautiful manicured garden was untouched by that tree! 
Of course BLC passed their check up, I am amazed no one stole one! I would have. .
Boys are difficult to buy for with any birthday, aftershave is very important for teenagers nowadays,, also trainers, sunglasses and Hoodies All designer obviously 🙄 As for dentist, what is going on with our NHS, very worrying. Private dentist check up charges are approx £50 so I think that’s worth it. X


I have delivery of more slabs this afternoon so wish we luck 🙄 I have to get into the village today to get a few bits, so must a wiggle on.


Have a good day everyone x


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Glad you’ve been seen and X-rays taken @Bertie'sMum - if you are able to take NSAIDs can you ask the GP about some PR voltarol? If it’s lower back, that combined with codeine and diazepam should give you some decent relief. The problem is the pain gets worse because you hold yourself so tensely because the pain is so bad. Never ending cycle - diazepam will help to break that.

I’m so glad you have some assistance. Sending a virtual very gentle hug xx


----------



## Charity

@ewelsh, I think Bunty probably does this every morning but I'm not usually there with them to see it. It used to be the other way round when they were younger so she's obviously getting her own back. Thinking how to resolve it. 

Skye is OK though she isn't eating other than a bit of dry food. Still too apprehensive I suppose. Also OM is trying to get her to use the litter tray as there was an accident on the bed the first night. Other than that she's been playing with her toys and sitting happily on OM's lap so small steps. 

I had a list of things to do this morning before OH gets back but not progressing very well so must crack on. 

Good luck this afternoon getting the slabs, hope its not that GHASTLY man again. 😠


----------



## ewelsh

Afternoon,

I popped into town this morning as I was entering the supermarket, damn me an old boy slipped on leaves outside the super market, @Bertie'sMum came to mind, this old boy was more shaken up than injured thank goodness, so I took him and his groceries home, made him a cuppa and sat with him for a while, he seemed ok when I left but not satisfied I went to our local GP’s and asked, no demanded the nurse, I explained what had happened and insisted a district nurse goes round today, which they say they will so I will ring and ring and ring to check they have. I might pop and see him tomorrow to put my mind at rest. 
I also went back to the supermarket, asked for the manager and again explained what had happened, he said “ oh we can’t be responsible for leaves falling” to which I said “ well considering 90% of your customers in this village are retired I suggest you include it into your trolly mans job” he grumbled a bit so I went to the DIY shop purchased a sweeping brush and went back to sweep the leaves up, the manager came out then and said “ what are you doing” I said “isn’t it obvious and received a round of applause from other customers 😂 so I left the brush with the manager literally and said “I will come back every day to check ( I won’t ) and IF I see more leaves I will contact head quarters and shout from the roof tops about it AND put all over facebook. Well that got his attention 😂

Whilst I was sweeping my husband FaceTimed me and said “ what the hell are you doing with a sweeping brush outside the supermarket” so I explained and he just laughed 🙄 

To top my day off, I had a call from the delivery man for my slabs, ( not the same one thank goodness) lets just say communication was very limited as I don’t speak whatever language he is, so I will hold my breath for the delivery later.

Hope your all having a better day than me?




@huckybuck any news of Holly? X


----------



## Mrs Funkin

@ewelsh I love you, you are wonderful and a force of nature xx


----------



## huckybuck

No news yet but given they are fitting her in again today at some point I sort of didn’t expect it. 

The vet was full of cold and could barely speak - much as I like her I did wonder if she really should be working today which didn’t I still confidence. 

At least everything should be in her notes from last week. It was too early for me to remember what I wanted to remind her.

I have to say I’m not all that impressed with the handling of Holly at this referral - hoping it’s just the admin side of things but they seem very disorganised.

They closed my claim last week with pet plan so that was paid and finished with which it shouldn’t have been. Not sure where we go from here - I suspect it’s a new claim arghhhh. Asked their finance dept to call me ad no one else seems to be able to deal with it but not heard from them either. Given they are supposed to be dealing with Pet Plan directly so far it’s only causing me grief.

I pray Hols investigation is all straightforward and she recovers easily and well. And that everything is deemed fine at the end. 

As for the lump well that’s gone down a bit too. I suspect they won’t have time to deal with that but she did say they would test it if not.


----------



## huckybuck

@Bertie'sMum so glad nothing broken. Try to keep moving if you can (I know it’s painful). And put a pillow under your knees in bed.


----------



## Cully

@ewelsh , oh goodness that really tickled me imagining you threatening the Tesco manager. I'd be going back hiding behind a trolley, just to check up on him. Good for you. 👏👏👏


----------



## ewelsh

@huckybuck I can imagine your confidence has been a little unsettled. I do hope the investigations go well today, you would think they would have time to remove the lump especially if she is there that long, poor Hol’s its going to be a long day for her and she will be very hangry later.
I bet your cleaning like mad trying to occupy your mind xx


----------



## ewelsh

@Mrs Funkin @Cully It’s sad that in this day and age you have to fight for things just to be exceptable ( it wasn’t tesco’s this time) 

I am so passionate about OAP’s who are normally too polite and just except things all too easily, well not on my watch. This old boy - John was so sweet and so polite.

I expect I will be banned from supermarkets soon or at least there will be “Warning“ posters of me up 😉


----------



## Charity

huckybuck said:


> No news yet but given they are fitting her in again today at some point I sort of didn’t expect it.
> 
> The vet was full of cold and could barely speak - much as I like her I did wonder if she really should be working today which didn’t I still confidence.
> 
> At least everything should be in her notes from last week. It was too early for me to remember what I wanted to remind her.
> 
> I have to say I’m not all that impressed with the handling of Holly at this referral - hoping it’s just the admin side of things but they seem very disorganised.
> 
> They closed my claim last week with pet plan so that was paid and finished with which it shouldn’t have been. Not sure where we go from here - I suspect it’s a new claim arghhhh. Asked their finance dept to call me ad no one else seems to be able to deal with it but not heard from them either. Given they are supposed to be dealing with Pet Plan directly so far it’s only causing me grief.
> 
> I pray Hols investigation is all straightforward and she recovers easily and well. And that everything is deemed fine at the end.
> 
> As for the lump well that’s gone down a bit too. I suspect they won’t have time to deal with that but she did say they would test it if not.


Oh dear, why are all these things so stressful. I don't leave my insurance between vets and the company with my own vets, I prefer to pay up front so I'm in control of what's happening though I must admit I couldn't when Toppy went to the specialists as it was too much but they didn't even let me know when it was paid which was a pain as you have to do all the work yourself in the end. I find going to specialists all so impersonal, its like your the next one on the conveyor belt. 😏

I agree with you, the vet shouldn't have been at work but then that might have meant delaying Holly's investigation today which you wouldn't want as they don't seem to have back up nowadays, things just get put off. 

Keeping all fingers and paws crossed all goes well and you will have some answers later.


----------



## Jackie C

Charity said:


> Oh, I nearly forgot. I see there is a new cat food out which alleges to help those people who have cat allergies, like @Jackie C and her hubby. It's called Purina Proplan Liveclear so may be worth a look but I suppose you wouldn't know if it works until you try and you obviously need to have a cat. It's a bit too scientific to explain so info here -
> Pro Plan LIVECLEAR® Cat Allergen-Reducing Food | Purina If anyone wanted to try it, there's a Cats Protection 20% discount offer if you buy through Shop.PURINA.co.uk and the code is CATSPRO2022.


Sounds good, but what if a cat doesn't like it? I'm very sceptical. I guess you'd give to feed the cat exclusively that all the time. Thanks for thinking of me, though. xx


----------



## Cully

ewelsh said:


> @Mrs Funkin @Cully It’s sad that in this day and age you have to fight for things just to be exceptable ( it wasn’t tesco’s this time)
> 
> I am so passionate about OAP’s who are normally too polite and just except things all too easily, well not on my watch. This old boy - John was so sweet and so polite.
> 
> I expect I will be banned from supermarkets soon or at least there will be “Warning“ posters of me up 😉


Well if there are I'm sure there will be loads of little old men up in arms about them.


----------



## huckybuck

Arghhhhhhhh

Hadn’t heard anything so just phoned the hospital. Apparently she only went down at 2:45pm. So she’s still in theatre.

To say I am annoyed is an understatement. Considering I had to drop her off at 8 this morning. 

Now I am worried she won’t be well enough to come home tonight which was the whole point of taking her so early! Arghhhhhhgg.


----------



## ewelsh

Oh @huckybuck thats not on is it. Poor Holly and poor you what a worry. Xx


----------



## Charity

@huckybuck, not surprised you're upset, so would I be. Honestly, you feel so helpless don't you? Are they open 24 hours or would you have to pick her up soon if she was ready?


----------



## huckybuck

They are 24 hours for emergencies but not sure for routine. 

I am trying hard not to stress but of course I have googled reviews and there are quite a few not good. I feel a bit sick.


----------



## lullabydream

Evening all!

Have had a very tiring manic couple of days at work, so haven't had chance to say hello on this thread for what seems ages albeit a day and a bit!

Glad to hear updates on everyone and things seem to be on an even keel now for all, with a few hiccups for some.

@huckybuck hope you hear some positive news soon


----------



## Cully

huckybuck said:


> They are 24 hours for emergencies but not sure for routine.
> 
> I am trying hard not to stress but of course I have googled reviews and there are quite a few not good. I feel a bit sick.


Try and stay away from Google even though it's tempting. Don't rely on their medical posts.
I hope you hearv Hols can come home soon xx


----------



## huckybuck

Got an update by email because the vet has lost her voice.

Hols is recovering well and has had everything done (inc the lump). They are sending off bloods and biopsies. 

They want to keep her in tonight as she’s only just coming round but I have asked if we could pick her in a few hours time if she seems to be doing ok. 

I worry she won’t eat and be stressed there. I did say I didn’t need to see the vet (if that was part of the reason) and we could catch ip by email/phone when the results come in. But ultimately will let her make the judgement.


----------



## ewelsh

Well I am glad Hols has been seen to including her lump that’s brilliant. I should imagine the only reason they are keeping her in is because of how late she went down Which isn’t yours or hollys fault.
I would have responded exactly the same Clare x


If you don’t hear back in an hour, ring as someone will be there. Xxxx


----------



## Charity

Glad you've got news at last and everything's been attended to. I know my vet likes to keep them for about four hours as then they are bright and back to normal. Keep trying xx


----------



## Ali71

Ahh poor Holly, I'm really glad she's been treated today, even if it was later than planned. What a stressful day for you @huckybuck, I hope you can get to pick her up tonight x


----------



## Cully

So pleased she's fine and they did all that was necessary.
I expect they are keeping her just to check she doesn't react to the anaesthetic and is fully alert.
Your poor vet. How good of her to see Hols if she was feeling so poorly.
Hope you have her home tonight then you can relax.


----------



## huckybuck

I text the vet and she’s just called me back. Well whispered. 

Holly is staying in. She’s still in an incubator because she’s a bit cold and the vet said although she’s recovering well she has been through a lot today so if she needs painkillers etc they can keep an eye on her tonight. I am happy with that. Well not happy but YKWIM @ewelsh lol.

I’ll phone later tonight to see how is. Then the vet will call me tomorrow morning.


----------



## Charity

Well, its best that she stays in the right place until she's fully recovered. Roll on the morning. Big hug, its been quite a day for you. xx


----------



## huckybuck

To top it all my Mum has just phone me from the US to ask how the f***** rabbit is 🙄. I am now opening a large bottle of wine 😂


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Seasoned drinker advice HB - have two glasses then stop or you will wake in the middle of the night fretting


----------



## ewelsh

Enjoy your bottle of wine @huckybuck Holly is in the right place, she will sleep all night. Try relax now xxxx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh Holly, I hope you're having a nice rest, in a snuggly warm incubator and have some good analgesia. I'm so glad your ordeal today is done. Hugs to you and to your mum too xx


----------



## Jaf

Oh Holly is in the right place. Lots of furry kisses from my lot @huckybuck . Xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Good morning. Guess what? It’s raining. Again. I think it’s fairly fast moving looking at the rain radar though. I feel a touch “bog eyed” I must admit. Slept a bit strangely, was definitely dreaming but no idea what about.

So I’ve woken hoping that @Bertie'sMum actually got some rest and the pain is easing. Also hoping @huckybuck has slept okay and so has Holly. I am, of course, wondering if @ewelsh is going to go to check on the leaves situation once she’s visited John. I’m thinking that maybe Bunty won’t have decided to beat Toppy up this morning @Charity, poor boy. Oh and no new appliance report yet @GingerNinja?

Plan for today is a run once the rain has passed (I just can’t face running in the rain unless I have absolutely no choice about it) and that’s about it. I’ve even made tea already, as I did double the veg when I did tea last night and popped a casserole in the slow cooker for tonight.

I definitely don’t want to get out of bed this morning. It’s too cold - it’s only 15.3 degrees in the bedroom! Husband has got these little thermometers all around the house now, which link to his iPad. Once the conservatory reaches a certain temp, we open the doors into the lounge to benefit from that…and then shut them when the temp drops again. That’s how exciting my life is now, temperature watching 

Well, it’s chucking down. So I’m going nowhere for a bit. Hope you’ve all got better weather than we have! Have a good day, gang.


----------



## Charity

Good morning all. Went back to my own bed and had an awful night, didn't get to sleep until 3 a.m. 😌 Need to prop my eyelids open with pegs this morning. I got up for a cuppa at 1.30 thinking I could while away some time looking at my laptop😋 then realised I didn't have my glasses so couldn't see a thing. 

It's still very dark and I can hear the wind moaning angrily and the rain answering back. 😏 Our weather is definitely getting weirder.

Don't know what Toppy and Bunty have been up to in the early hours, didn't hear anything, but Toppy's been yelling since he got up so he's survived. Not letting them out in this wind or Bunty will go doo lally, the wind turns her brain.

Didn't achieve all my goals yesterday, its useless me writing a list, I rarely finish it. So, carry on today.

@huckybuck, hope you'll find Holly bright and desperate to get home this morning and you get some positive news.
@ewelsh, thinking of you today. Glad you've got rid of slabman and it wasn't the same chap..sounds like you'll need to call on Farmer John again.
@Mrs Funkin, these boys and their toys. My OH got a new light yesterday, LED which plugs into the new USB port on the bed. Why he can't have a good old fashioned bedside lamp like me I'll never know. It is quite a nice calm light though. Enjoy your day evening if you're half asleep like me. 😋
@Bertie's Mum, hope you managed to get some sleep last night and got some more tablets for the pain.
@BarneyBobCat, hope your throat is better this morning.

Hope everyone else is doing OK and has a good day. Stay safe


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Very dark and gloomy here. Throat is slightly better, still no other symptoms apart from my lingering cough - but I do think that its slowly improving. I coughed a bit through the night but they all felt like they were moving something off my chest so I think thats ok. 

Spin class was fun - I did manage to cut my leg getting off the bike though! Just a bad graze really. Im going back Thursday.

Its mid week so half way to the weekend!

Hope everyone is well!


----------



## huckybuck

Morning all. Night all? What time is this?

I called the hospital just before bed but wished I hadn’t bothered. I got a she’s still recovering from the anaesthetic, sleepy, hasn’t eaten yet. Well I could have predicted that.

So now I am waiting for the vet to call me between 8:30 and 9 (or text or email) then hopefully will be able to go and collect her. There won’t be any news until the bloods and biopsies come back. They did find enlarged lymph’s and nodules on the spleen so taken samples of those too. She’s had bone marrow biopsies. 

Hope everyone has a good day today once the blasted rain moves along.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hopefully they will ring you sooner rather than later @huckybuck fingers crossed.

Oh Bunty, Oscar hated the wind up his tail! So I get where you’re coming from. Stay home, little lady.


----------



## Cully

What a blustery chilly morning here. Most places too judging by the weather forecast.
Woke early but snuggled back, nose just peeking out, watching old comedy repeats.
Tesco not coming until 11 so no need to get up too early. I fed Moo who was disappointed not to go out, but I explained the wind dragon would chase her tail, so she curled up on her favourite 
pad and is watching the birds now.
@huckybuck , hope you don't have to wait too long now before you can go to go fetch Holly.

@BarneyBobCat , ouch! Hope you put something on that scratch.

@Charity , that's my trick. Getting all comfy then realising you've forgotten something essential. Usually glasses or the remote/phone.
As for lists. I don't think I'd get through the day without leaving notes for myself.

@Mrs Funkin , that sounds really cool, having a gadget that tells you your conservatory is warm enough now. I love it 😄 .

@Bertie's Mum , I hope you're feeling more comfortable today and managed to get those pain killers you need.
it's reassuring to know you've got family and friends on call if you need them. Sending a gentle hug xx.


Better make a move I suppose. Put some warm clothes on and get busy. Once I sit down it'll be with a fleece wrapped round my legs. How I miss the comfort of an open fire at times like these.
Whatever you're up to today please keep warm and take extra care if you're out in wind or rain. xx


----------



## huckybuck

Had an email from the vet. 
She’s been fine overnight and apparently had breakfast. I’m surprised at that.

We can collect her after 11 when the vet has finished consulting. So said we’ll be there at 11:10.


----------



## GingerNinja

Good morning folk.

Well we have sun here in Norfolk, it's a little bit breezy but nice after the dull dreary days 

@huckybuck glad that Holly has at least eaten some breakfast, bless her, and that the procedure went well (I'm glad I didn't catch up last night or I would've been worrying along with you, about her staying in)

Poor Toppy being beaten up  I'm sure that he could hold is own, but he is such a gentleman that he lets Bunty get away with it! Please give him an extra kiss from me @Charity  I was awake from 4am yesterday and felt horrendous all day so you should have a little nap me thinks 

@Cully I really hate thinking of you cold in your flat, have you looked into heaters anymore? An oil filled radiator or blow heater with a thermostat can be very effective, and you don't have to have the temp up high. Also I saw on telly someone saying that if you put paper cups half full of cheap salt on your window sill, the windows do not get condensation.... not sure if that would be a good idea or a complete mess with Moo 

@BarneyBobCat I hope that you continue to feel better. The spin class probably got your chest moving the ick 

@Bertie'sMum I hope that you are as ok as possible, I agree with whoever said to keep moving, even just a little bit every hour or so. Please get better soon x

@urbantigers I don't think I've seen anything from you for a day or two (I may have missed it). I hope that you are okay x

@Mrs Funkin what casserole do you have for tonight? I like the idea of temperature watching! Appliance update is that it's here, it works and it is lovely to not have the constant low hum (and occasional very loud hum/banging). All food was fine - the delivery man told me to put it all in the fridge freezer straight away, even though it wasn't on, because it would be way more effective than the cool bags. So I did, then I doubted him as it was all tightly packed in the bags but not in the freezer. Anyway 4 hours later it was still solidly frozen so all good.

I have taken so long to type this that it is no longer lovely and sunny!

Have a good day everyone


----------



## lullabydream

Morning all!

It's absolutely torrential rain here. 

Just started work and the person am supporting is fast asleep having his morning snooze and all housework has been done so I have literally nothing to do currently. It will be a lot of work soon enough so am making the most of a sit down.

Hope everyone has a nice day today.


----------



## Cully

Aw @GingerNinja , please don't worry about me being cold. I promise I will be putting my CH on when I feel the need. I've got plenty of warm clothes to wear, although I do end up looking like the Michelin Man. I know the heating will have to go on if it gets too cold, it's 21C in here atm.
My kitchen gets quite warm when I cook. It's only a tiny flat so not much space to warm really. The worst bit is that the windows get the full brunt of any wind so it gets jolly cold then (like atm 🥶). It's easy enough to wipe any condensation off each morning. I don't think pots of salt would be a good idea as Moo loves curling up on her bed next to the window so they would definitely get knocked over.
I've also got my little heating pad which I put over my legs and also in the bed for an hour when I get in. So I'm fine really I am. Just being stubborn. Thanks for caring though. I do appreciate it xx.


----------



## urbantigers

Sorry I am so behind with everything. Work has been mad busy. I’m off now for the rest of the week but sometimes it hardly feels worth having time off because there’s so much to get sorted before I go on leave. At least this morning I was able to go back to bed after breakfast duties and get a bit more sleep. I woke shortly after 4 (I think Mosi may have had a hand - or paw - in that) so desperately needed more sleep. I took a while to settle but eventually I went back to sleep and slept until 11.30am. Bliss! The sun is shining now too - it was raining heavily when I got up this morning. I’ve put the heating on (feels like such a treat!) and am having a nice cup of coffee.

I‘m glad Hols is doing well and has eaten something @huckybuck I was surprised when they told me Mosi had eaten a whole pouch of food after his dental as I couldn’t imagine him being relaxed enough to do that (Kito maybe because he’s a greedy guts). Probably just very hungry. I hope you have her home soon.

I hope you aren’t in too much pain @Bertie'sMum and that you at least have adequate pain killers.

I am contemplating getting a thicker duvet but not sure how thick to go. My regular duvet is 3 tog and I normally have that on all year round. I don’t like to be hot at night and I have 2 cats and the menopause to keep me warm, however I have woken up feeling really cold lately. Maybe I just need long sleeved PJs as I tend to wear short sleeved PJ tops. I start off ok but then Kito steals the duvet  

Sorry I’m a bit lost off with everyone’s news. I have skim read but already forgotten most of what I‘ve read.


----------



## huckybuck

Got her home. I am a bit surprised she still seems a little out of it - eyes like saucers, as I would have expected that to have worn off by this morning. 

She’s a mess poor love. Lots of shaving, Needle marks from, bloods, biopsies and cannula and stitches and a pad where the lump was. 

But she’s had a small bit of food and been to the loo. Just need her to sleep it all off for a bit.

The discharge letter is fairly positive so far depending on the results of the biopsies and bloods. So fingers crossed there. Should know some by Friday and the rest next week. Stitches need to come out in 10 days which is a shame as hoped they’d be dissolving.


----------



## ewelsh

Excellent news Hol’s is home, all sounds promising with the results doesn’t it. I’m surprised they didn’t use the other stitches too, but they are much stronger these old ones.

Hope Holly has a quiet afternoon xx


----------



## Ali71

Just scraped in pre-noon! (well it was when I started typing).. Holly I hope Mumma has picked you up now and you are being spoiled at home with plenty of fuss and treats. Cross-posted, that's good news, lots of hugs and strokes to Hols x
@GingerNinja I read your post earlier and thought eh? it's tipping it down in West Norfolk! Glad you got freezer stuff sorted, that's one less thing to worry about.
@lullabydream enjoy your rest while you can

Had the most awful night, I feel like I barely slept a wink and saw every hour. I'm sure I probably did sleep a bit but felt rotten. I got into bed last night and felt really queasy and off colour. Watched about 3 programmes back to back, I was still awake at 11.30. The cats were up at 3. I think the best part of sleep I got was from then till 5.30 but now I am full of cold! No sore throat warning, just snuffly nose and painful sinuses. Covid test says no, thankfully. I tried the gym but only managed a good half hour before I started to wane so I left at that point. We've got so much on at work otherwise I would have just gone home. My mum always used to pack us off to school and tell us we'd feel better when we got there. Inevitably we did, so unless I'm really bad I do generally give my day a try before giving in. I have perked up a bit  Fuelled by Tetley today.

@urbantigers what about a brushed cotton duvet or putting an extra throw over? I don't like being too hot (same situation, cats and meno) but I do sleep better when I am warm "enough". I think we've got a 7.5 on at the mo. OH would sleep in a 20, no thanks! I think 10.5 is our winter weight.

@ewelsh have you done your leaf inspection yet? I bet he's scared 🤣

Roll on hometime, I want to get my jammies on already xx


----------



## urbantigers

Glad Hols is home @huckybuck Sounds like she needs a good sleep. I always think sleep is the answer to a lot of questions both human and feline.

Sorry you are feeling rough @Ali71 

I forgot to ask the crucial questions for this time of year (@Mrs Funkin - I think your judgement here is needed  ) - is it too early for Christmas bedding? What about Christmas tea towels? christmas music? I don’t put my tree up until just before Christmas as it’s a real one and the same with what few indoor decorations i put up, but stuff like bedding? Bring it on! I think I’m feeling a bit festive as I received my first Christmas card yesterday and I watched festive baking challenge on food network last night.


----------



## huckybuck

The patch has come off 🙄


----------



## Ali71

Beautiful Holly... feel better soon x


----------



## ewelsh

Ouch poor Holly, these stitches always look awful then they heal lovely. Can you patch it your self @huckybuck


----------



## ewelsh

Oh poor @Ali71 all these damn bugs going round, keep drinking and eating, I follow my Grans advice which was always feed a cold, starve a fever x


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh Holly. I know you probably feel funny still but I’m glad they’ve used interrupted sutures @huckybuck - I used to much prefer them when I sutured a woman. They’re absolutely out of fashion for perineums now which is a shame as if one was a bit tight/sore you could get them out individually. I wonder if that’s why they do them on a cat. All the movement of a cat is better with interrupted sutures too, I bet.

@GingerNinja just shin of beef, onion, carrots, Schwartz mix, water. Nothing fancy. Glad the new appliance is pleasing so far 

@urbantigers I’m a December 1st girl for Christmas decorations. I’m at work December 1st though so had planned to do them the weekend of 3/4 December but we are probably having friends to stay now, so it might be a 30th November job! Not sure. Might do them after that weekend. Definitely festive duvet cover though, I’ll do that on November 30th I think. Talking of duvets, we have 10.5 tog all year. My issue with hot flushes is that once it’s gone I’m absolutely frozen. I’m going to have to go for the blanket on the bed soon too I think, as well as electric blanket underneath. 

Poor @Ali71 feeling bleurgh  I hope you’re not feeling too awful, GWS.

@Cully I know you’re not 105 years old but do be careful in this weather. Don’t want you being freezing cold.


----------



## lullabydream

urbantigers said:


> is it too early for Christmas bedding? What about Christmas tea towels? christmas music? I don’t put my tree up until just before Christmas as it’s a real one and the same with what few indoor decorations i put up, but stuff like bedding? Bring it on! I think I’m feeling a bit festive as I received my first Christmas card yesterday and I watched festive baking challenge on food network last night.


Is it wrong to be sat in a bungalow full of Christmas decorations and the Grinch on TV!

Although I am usually like @Mrs Funkin and aim for December the first. We are putting up the decorations this weekend though as will be working the next two weekends after. I have annual leave on the 12th of December I think that's too late to put up the decorations.

Usually a lot of houses round here start putting the decorations up straight after Halloween, which is far to early. It was happening before COVID. I have noted that not as many houses look decorated this year. I don't know if this is the sign of the times with the energy bills or not, though I do think it is sadly.

Ok I confess at home I do have a new reindeer stood on my hearth which I got last week. Seemed silly putting it away for a week...and yesterday at Aldi a huge mouse jumped in my trolley. It was the only one and I felt sorry for her so we picked her up and she's keeping reindeer company currently!


----------



## Charity

@huckybuck, that look says 'look what they've done to me Mummy' . Poor girl, she has been through the mill. Must say from my experiences with Toppy and specialist vets, they took an awful long time with Holly. I remember James Herriot saying that sleep is the best thing for animals' recovery so that's what she needs for the rest of the day.

@Ali71, if I'd known you were awake half the night like me, we could have had a good old gossip. Sorry you're feeling grot, colds this year seem to just come on out of the blue. Get well soon and have a good rest this evening after work.

@GingerNinja, kiss planted as instructed. He says...meow (thank you). 😸

@urbantigers, I can't wait for colder weather when I can get my teddy bear bedding on, that's lovely and warm and helps sleep. I just hate getting into bed on cold sheets. At the moment I'm finding it cold so I sometimes wear my cardi over my jammies...then I get hot and throw everything off again.


----------



## Bethanjane22

I'm glad Holly is home @huckybuck ❤ She looks bright and happy to be home. I hope her siblings are giving her the space she needs to rest and recuperate. Sending her lots of fuss and hugs x


----------



## huckybuck

I’ve found another dressing so popped that on though how long this will last is beyond me lol!!

She is so much brighter this afternoon and very purry. Keeps nibbling at food and snoozing for about 2 minutes. I do think she’s a bit uncomfortable but not enough for me to give her anything yet. 

Thankfully the others are giving her a wide berth and looking at her as if she is a devil cat!!!


----------



## Annealise

Mrs Funkin said:


> The more I'm thinking about it, the more it makes me cross about BM having to wait for so long. I honestly think our system is barely fit for purpose now. It was created when the population was smaller and generally fitter, that combined with medical advances means the NHS treats people for longer (not a bag thing, just saying!). The pressures on the system now are so vast that there is no way on earth people can be cared for properly with the limited resources available. Obviously treatment is more expensive now and for many more complex conditions, which must eat a lot of budget. For example, a c section is approx £5k in costs, a normal birth not even £2k, we have about 1200 women each year at my hospital alone having a c section (section rate now about 50%, when I first was a midwife it was closer to 10%), most now for maternal request. That's a difference in cost of about £3.5 million. In ONE smallish hospital! So I get it. I see why there's no money but it doesn't mean I'm less cross about people being treated so badly.
> 
> THIS is why nurses and midwives are voting on whether to strike or not. It's about care and safety standards. I know the publicity machine is reporting it is about pay - but for me and many of my colleagues, it's about safe staffing levels and staffing levels that mean people can actually be seen and looked after. Not left on a hard chair after a fall and told it will be a six hour wait to be seen. It's a disgrace. It makes me so very sad.


Well you are not going believe what a friend told me last week..... Her neighbour had to take her 80 year old mother who has cancer to A&E, because of a fractured shoulder after a fall. The poor lady waited hours to be seen and needed the loo desperately. Two nurses who were agency nurses,( not local, but from London) told her to urinate in the trolley bed. They later tried to turn the lady over causing her excruciating pain in her injured shoulder. The lady's daughter was too afraid to report them in case they didn't treat her mother well when she had to leave her in the hospital. 

I was in shock when I heard this . It's just so awful the NHS don't have enough resources and manpower that they so desperately need and also the decent salaries.


----------



## Annealise

huckybuck said:


> I’ve found another dressing so popped that on though how long this will last is beyond me lol!!
> 
> She is so much brighter this afternoon and very purry. Keeps nibbling at food and snoozing for about 2 minutes. I do think she’s a bit uncomfortable but not enough for me to give her anything yet.
> 
> Thankfully the others are giving her a wide berth and looking at her as if she is a devil cat!!!


I have your missed your update on Holly somehow. What was the outcome with her liver in the follow up appointment etc...? I hope she is going to be OK.
Xx


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Sorry I can't keep up with posting at the moment but to be honest I've never been in this much pain with my back before !! Even the slightest movement is agonising - I've finished the few diazapam that the hospital gave me so will be ringing my doctor's as soon as they open.

I am trying to keep moving but not being very successful - thankfully between them my family & my neighbour are keeping me and lily supplied with meals and drinks, and my sister is loaning me a small TV later today as I'm starting to go stir crazy,

I promise that as soon as I'm able to sit at my computer I will read ALL your since Sunday properly,

XXX


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Good morning from a seaside where it’s actually not raining! We have little fluffy pink clouds  

I’m pleased you’ve got so much help @Bertie'sMum but goodness me. What a total nightmare, you must be in so much pain. I hope the doctor can sort you out some more meds. Do they still have any home visits? Request one if you can. I bet you are going stir crazy, it’s been ages since you hurt yourself - and each day in agony must feel like a week.

My planned afternoon of sewing ended up being about an hour as we went to the pub instead. I don’t see how I’m ever going to finish the frock! I’m so slow and my brain is not wired to understand what things mean. We are meant to be finishing the dress this Saturday and then doing the final thing in one session on the last week of the course. I’ll not be doing that…which is annoying as I’ve bought the fabric for it. Oh well.

So today I shall shortly go for my run (my legs will be pleased to have a day off, once Run Every Day this month has ended!), only a minimum run today though. Then I’m off on my travels northwards to go on a visit…I’m off to see the poorly patient Holly and her mum and the rest of the gang. I’m very much looking forward to seeing them all 

That’s me for the day. Best be up and at ‘em. Do something that makes you smile if you can.


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Its Thursday, I always like it on a Thursday as its so close to the weekend. Plus its spinning again for me!

Hope you feel better soon @Bertie'sMum - sore backs are the worst


----------



## Charity

Good morning. Pretty pink sky here too though that's not a good omen...shepherd's warning and all that, not that I know any shepherds.

Don't know where the day went yesterday, it was so busy with this and that and at least I slept better last night. More of the same today and the Sainsbury's shopping is coming. Even though I book the four hour slot, they always come right on lunchtime.

Might attempt my trip to Dunelm this morning if I can get myself going and get out early enough. 

@Bertie's Mum, I do hope you can get some more painkillers today, I do feel for you so.
@Mrs Funkin, have a lovely day with the HBs and give Holly a big kiss from me.
@BarneyBobCat, enjoy Thursday, before you know it, it will be Friday

Hope everyone has a good day xx


----------



## Ali71

Morning from a bright and chilly Norfolk. It is so nice not to have to contend with rain and wind for once, especially since I am laden with bags this morning. I had to pack 2 lots of clothes with me, one for work after gym and one for theatre after work.. I am off to see the Nutcracker tonight with my friend so will visit parents and go from there. We booked it months ago and it's come round at last. Fortunately my snuffles have not progressed and I did sleep better last night, although I didn't have sleep no 2! I've been awake since 3.30 as my book was too close to the end, I couldn't put it down. Loooooooooooonnnnnnnng day as I shan't be home much before 11 tonight but I am working from home tomorrow which means I can not rush about in the morning. 

@Mrs Funkin enjoy your run, and have a lovely visit, hope the journey is a smooth one
@Bertie'sMum hope you can get through to the docs early today so they oblige with some more pain relief. I'm sorry to hear you are still so sore x

Have a bright day everyone x


----------



## Jojomomo

Morning everyone from my part of the south coast where it's grey but dry currently. Glad the weekend us in sight!y working week has been ok so far, thank you for the well wishes. Busy day today with clinic and 2 meetings but will hopefully go quickly.

Hope you get more meds @Bertie'sMum and glad you're being looked after ❤

@Mrs Funkin enjoy your trip to see @huckybuck, I hope Holly is recovering well

Hope your busy day goes quickly @Ali71 and that you have a quieter day @Charity 

Have a great day all, hopefully a dry one too!


----------



## huckybuck

Morning all, it’s bright and cheerful this morning! I’m up and at em as I have a lovely friend coming to visit 😉 

I am so looking forward to seeing her and hope the kids behave themselves! Hols is bright this morning. The dressing was off again by this morning so I’ve given up. She seems to have a bit of a limp (from the shoulder she had the biopsy) so I might give her a bit of metacam later but we’ll see. 

I have been dreaming all night about meeting Mrs F. For some reason we met at a shopping centre and then ended up in a woodland spa and also went to the bank where they gave us free champagne 😂. The only thing was we were running out of time to do everything we wanted to!

Thankfully we are meeting here and only going out for lunch later and if we are late it doesn’t matter 🤣

Anyway must crack on or the vac won’t get done! 

@Bertie'sMum ask your GP for some Valium if you can as it’s a muscle relaxant and might help.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

@huckybuck the hospital did give me a few Valium tablets (diazapam) but they haven't had any effect . got gp ringing soon and thinking of asking for oramorph instead.


----------



## Cully

Good Morning. I'm late as I woke at 3 and didn't think I'd get back to sleep but must have. I'm now late for the egg man. Never mind, my PJ's will have to do.
@Bertie'sMum , I really hope you get your meds today, enough to last until next week. I would ask for a home visit too, you need to be seen regularly if you a in so much pain. Would you be able to get temporary home care, just until you're on your feet again?
I'm glad you're getting the loan of a TV. You need something to occupy your mind and TV is better than nothing.
I hope you start to improve soon, you must be so fed up. xx.

@Mrs Funkin ,ooh lucky you off to visit HB. Say hello to Brum for me, it's been nearly 20 years since I was home. Have a safe journey x.
@Ali71 ,that's a long day. Lovely you get to visit your parents again. It's been so long since I last saw the Nutcracker, I'm sure you'll thoroughly enjoy it. Lucky you ☺.

@huckybuck , glad to hear Holly has recovered. Fingers crossed all her results are good too.
Nice to hear you're expecting a special visitor today. Enjoy yourselves 😊.

@Charity , those red clouds are definitely a warning of rain later today, and lots of it.
My Tesco 10 -2 slot never came until 1 which is a bit late for me. The day's nearly gone.
So I changed it to 9 -1, but they _still_ don't come until nearly 1. 😖
Just wondering if you did complain about the pet food packing?
Good luck with your grocery delivery and the trip to Denholm.
Hope Toppy is still his chipper self, and Bunty is behaving!!
@BarneyBobCat , countdown till Stella time.😄
You're well on your way to finishing those press ups. Are you planning to celebrate?

Right, got to deliver our lovely fresh eggs. Then decide what to defrost for dinner.
Have a lovely day, soon be the weekend so get planning something fun to do.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty

I keep thinking I should contribute to this thread. Trouble is, it would rarely be 'good morning' as I wouldn't usually be posting until the evening. 😂


----------



## Ceiling Kitty

Good morning, by the way.


----------



## Willow_Warren

I’ve caught up on a couple of pages in this thread!

my fingers are crossed for Holly

my car was booked on for an MOT today but they called late yesterday to say they couldn’t do it as the guy had gone off sick. Given this was already the second MOT I’d booked i dont have much time left and had today booked off!Managed to find somewhere to drop it off today but I really don’t know what the place is like. Went for a walk along the canal then looped back to ikea for a 95pbreakfast roll and hot drink (amazing value really). So currently nervously sat waiting for a call to see if it’s passed of not.

hoping I will be able to enjoy my afternoon off a bit more!

Rained a fair bit here yesterday, went to the riding school for a lesson with a friend yesterday… we were lucky to find a dry part of the day!

H x


----------



## ewelsh

Morning

Bit manic here for me this morning, had to shift 17 flipping slabs as the stupid delivery man left then in front of my gate in the dark and I can’t get out, then shot to check on John who is perky what a lovely man he is, so glad the fall didn’t damage anything, he got me a box of chocolates as a thank you, how sweet was that, so I took them to the nurses as they went round to check on him personally. I did check up on the supermarket, not a leaf in sight 😁
Meanwhile my mum has been taken into hospital, she is medically fine but they are keeping her there until social services pull their fingers out and get the care plan in place, so I have been on phone calls non stop chasing everyone’s tails. I am also looking into care homes which is a mine filed, so life is a bit busy for me.

@huckybuck how is holly? Enjoy the royal visit 😁
@Mrs Funkin have fun I know you will 😁
@Ali71 Nutcracker is wonderful, I will be humming the music to myself all day.
@Bertie'sMum poor you, shout from the roof tops your in pain. I am glad you have so much support xx
@Ceiling Kitty well good morning or good evening which ever you prefer 😂
@lullabydream how the tree looking?
@BarneyBobCat Stella is waiting 😂
@Cully Are you still warm? Hope you catch your egg man? People will be talking about you meeting him in your PJ’s 😂
@Willow_Warren hope your car passses.


have a lovely day every one xxx


----------



## Ceiling Kitty

Hope it passes! 🤞


----------



## Willow_Warren

Well they said 2-3 Hours, but I’m currently 5.5 hours and still waiting! I know they squeezed me in but i wish I’d have known as I would have gone home rather than shopping! Currently sat in costa with just 5% battery left! What a way to spend a days holiday 😢


----------



## GingerNinja

Good afternoon all.

I've been to see my aunt this morning so had to be up and out early. I had messaged her Tuesday evening to say that I was coming but for some reason she was adamant that I was going yesterday but instead of calling me yesterday, she kept calling my uncle (who lives round the corner to her) so he was messaging and eventually calling me  Anyway she would be messaging me all morning about what time I was going so I thought it best to get there by 9  It is so worrying how much she has deteriorated in the last few month and such hard work trying to follow her conversation but I thought that today was a good day, she did keep forgetting words but not what she was talking about. My mum drives me mad trying to fill in her words so I do it to her, if I can get a word in, just to annoy her 

I had to get back for 2pm to do an online Zoom training session.... what a waste of time, I signed off after 20 minutes as it was just distracting and I could do the questionnaire quicker without all the talking.

@huckybuck sending kisses for Holly. She won't need any dressing on the wound (unless she is really bothering it), my Gispy didn't when she had the big incision from armpit to groin. She healed really quickly too xx

@Cully I'm glad that you are warmish! My Tesco deliveries are the same.... turns up about 4:30pm whether I book 4-5pm, 5-6pm or even 6-7pm  I forgot to book one for this week so having one on saturday for a change, it might even come in the alloted time slot!

@ewelsh I'm sorry that it's been so stressful trying to sort things for your mum but I am glad that she is being looked after properly in the meantime. I could really do with you in *my *life 

I wish I lived closer so I could go to Dunelm with you @Charity I want to go for a few bits, maybe I should go early Saturday... I don't like all the people!!

Hope you are all having a decent afternoon xx


----------



## Willow_Warren

My car passed and I’m home listening to the awful rain!


----------



## huckybuck

Had an absolutely lovely day with Mrs F. She’s just set off in the rain home 😩 so dread to think what her journey will be like heading back. M25 rush hour, rain 😭

She didn’t get lost getting here (very good at reading instructions lol) so was here just after 11. We had a cup of tea and she met everyone and was given the once over. 

I was given a beautiful early Christmas present - THAT’S what she’d been up to last week 😂. Two gorgeous vintage Christmas cat cushions that she’d hand made for us. They are just stunning!!!!

She’s even made sure the back is blue and it matches the lounge perfectly - they will look lovely on my new sofas!!! Aren’t they gorgeous???


















We then popped out for lunch and Mrs F managed to see a bit more of Buckinghamshire than perhaps she expected because I went on automatic to Beaconsfield and we were having lunch in Amersham 🙄🤣 still got there in the end. Had a lovely lunch and basically chatted all day. 

It was so lovely to catch up and the time simply flew by. Next time she’s staying over as the only thing that was missing was PJs and an alcoholic beverage 😜

I’m so glad she got to meet all the HBs at last! The only ones she didn’t meet were the hens as it was getting dark by the time we got home and had started to torrential rain so we gave that a miss!!! Still that’s a good excuse for another visit!


----------



## Willow_Warren

@Mrs Funkin @huckybuck sounds like you had a great day! Hazlemere born and bred so I knew those places well (although I’ve said it before hazlrmere is the poor relation to both 🤣).

boy we had some heavy rain about 3pm ish… lit the fire now and watching Star Wars of all things.


----------



## lymorelynn

I rarely manage a good morning either @Ceiling Kitty 😹 so it's usually a good afternoon from me
@huckybuck How lovely to have a visit from @Mrs Funkin ☺ Glad you had such a good time. Hope the journey home isn't too awful Mrs. F.
Sybyl is home from stud so it's paws crossed again.
Good luck with finding somewhere for your mum @ewelsh . I think we were very lucky with my mum's care home. The staff were all so lovely and kind.
Wishing everyone a lovely evening and a good night's sleep to those who struggle with that x


----------



## Charity

GingerNinja said:


> Good afternoon all.
> 
> I've been to see my aunt this morning so had to be up and out early. I had messaged her Tuesday evening to say that I was coming but for some reason she was adamant that I was going yesterday but instead of calling me yesterday, she kept calling my uncle (who lives round the corner to her) so he was messaging and eventually calling me  Anyway she would be messaging me all morning about what time I was going so I thought it best to get there by 9  It is so worrying how much she has deteriorated in the last few month and such hard work trying to follow her conversation but I thought that today was a good day, she did keep forgetting words but not what she was talking about. My mum drives me mad trying to fill in her words so I do it to her, if I can get a word in, just to annoy her
> 
> I had to get back for 2pm to do an online Zoom training session.... what a waste of time, I signed off after 20 minutes as it was just distracting and I could do the questionnaire quicker without all the talking.
> 
> @huckybuck sending kisses for Holly. She won't need any dressing on the wound (unless she is really bothering it), my Gispy didn't when she had the big incision from armpit to groin. She healed really quickly too xx
> 
> @Cully I'm glad that you are warmish! My Tesco deliveries are the same.... turns up about 4:30pm whether I book 4-5pm, 5-6pm or even 6-7pm  I forgot to book one for this week so having one on saturday for a change, it might even come in the alloted time slot!
> 
> @ewelsh I'm sorry that it's been so stressful trying to sort things for your mum but I am glad that she is being looked after properly in the meantime. I could really do with you in *my *life
> 
> I wish I lived closer so I could go to Dunelm with you @Charity I want to go for a few bits, maybe I should go early Saturday... I don't like all the people!!
> 
> Hope you are all having a decent afternoon xx


No good you going to Dunelm with me, I would have driven you mad today. I had already decided yesterday to go at 9.00 ish this morning then I hadn't written my list so I knew what I wanted and my back had started playing up again (in sympathy with @Bertie's Mum I think) so I told OH I wouldn't go until Monday, then I changed my mind and decided to just get on and go so I went. Have you seen the trollies in Dunelm? They are like wheelbarrows! So, I decided I'd just carry things and ended up looking like I was on Crackerjack! I got a really nice candle holder which was part glass for my friend's birthday after Christmas. 

On the way to the checkout, I brushed passed something on a shelf with my bag and it fell on the floor. A couple were looking at me as if to say 'well, pick it up then' but as I didn't the lady picked it up and so I felt I had to explain I couldn't bend down as I had a bad back. She sort of smiled so I thanked her and moved to the checkout.

When I got it home and was showing the candle holder to my OH he noticed there was a mark all the way down one side of the glass, which I hadn't of course because I was trying not to drop all the other items I was holding in one arm 😏. This was the only one there so I couldn't get another so I went online to the Dunelm website to see if I could order one but, no, they didn't have it 😠. It was made by Dorma so I decided to look at their website and they obviously don't make it anymore.  OH suggested we keep the defective one and use it at Christmas as, although I didn't want to give it as a gift now, if you don't look too closely, you probably won't see it. 

Then this afternoon a parcel arrived for my OH which turned out to be a birthday present from his son, his birthday is at the weekend. It was a book and, would you believe, the same one I had got him which I thought was sitting in the bottom of my wardrobe waiting to be wrapped . I went to check but ...strange...there was no book in my wardrobe. 😟 He said he'd read it and I'd given it to him last year. I said rubbish. Now, one of us is going doo lally for sure (its bound to be me). I asked him to check and see if they were the same but he said he didn't know where it was....thanks🤪. Do you ever wish you'd never got out of bed in the morning? 🤪


----------



## huckybuck

Charity said:


> No good you going to Dunelm with me, I would have driven you mad today. I had already decided yesterday to go at 9.00 ish this morning then I hadn't written my list so I knew what I wanted and my back had started playing up again (in sympathy with @Bertie's Mum I think) so I told OH I wouldn't go until Monday, then I changed my mind and decided to just get on and go so I went. Have you seen the trollies in Dunelm? They are like wheelbarrows! So, I decided I'd just carry things and ended up looking like I was on Crackerjack! I got a really nice candle holder which was part glass for my friend's birthday after Christmas.
> 
> On the way to the checkout, I brushed passed something on a shelf with my bag and it fell on the floor. A couple were looking at me as if to say 'well, pick it up then' but as I didn't the lady picked it up and so I felt I had to explain I couldn't bend down as I had a bad back. She sort of smiled so I thanked her and moved to the checkout.
> 
> When I got it home and was showing the candle holder to my OH he noticed there was a mark all the way down one side of the glass, which I hadn't of course because I was trying not to drop all the other items I was holding in one arm 😏. This was the only one there so I couldn't get another so I went online to the Dunelm website to see if I could order one but, no, they didn't have it 😠. It was made by Dorma so I decided to look at their website and they obviously don't make it anymore.  OH suggested we keep the defective one and use it at Christmas as, although I didn't want to give it as a gift now, if you don't look too closely, you probably won't see it.
> 
> Then this afternoon a parcel arrived for my OH which turned out to be a birthday present from his son, his birthday is at the weekend. It was a book and, would you believe, the same one I had got him which I thought was sitting in the bottom of my wardrobe waiting to be wrapped . I went to check but ...strange...there was no book in my wardrobe. 😟 He said he'd read it and I'd given it to him last year. I said rubbish. Now, one of us is going doo lally for sure (its bound to be me). I asked him to check and see if they were the same but he said he didn't know where it was....thanks🤪. Do you ever wish you'd never got out of bed in the morning? 🤪


This sounds like the sort of conversation I have with Mr HB every day 😂 and I know who’s right 🤣


----------



## ewelsh

@Charity 😂 😂 just to add to this story, maybe the son took the book from your wardrobe, read it, wrapped it up and posted it to OH as a gift 🤔😂 

That’s got you thinking hasn’t it 


I hope with your bad back OH managed to cook for you tonight, without moaning xxx


p.s in future just shop on line 😁


----------



## ewelsh

@huckybuck sounds a fabulous day, love your cushions and yes they will sit perfectly on your new sofas when they arrive.

How is Holly x


----------



## ewelsh

@GingerNinja hope you had a nice time at your Aunts

@Willow_Warren glad your car lives another day, that’s such a relief when the MOT is done isn‘t it.

Fingers crossed for SybLynn @lymorelynn x


----------



## Charity

ewelsh said:


> @Charity 😂 😂 just to add to this story, maybe the son took the book from your wardrobe, read it, wrapped it up and posted it to OH as a gift 🤔😂
> 
> That’s got you thinking hasn’t it
> 
> 
> I hope with your bad back OH managed to cook for you tonight, without moaning xxx
> 
> 
> p.s in future just shop on line 😁


I did think of that actually. 

I'm absolutely gobsmacked. I left OH planning to do something with sausages for dinner. He hates cooking and the most I get out of him usually is a pizza. He has made the most tasty toad in the hole though it was enough for about six 😮. I asked him how he knew to do it and he said he looked it up on You Tube. 😂🤗

I too got a beautiful cushion from @Mrs Funkin yesterday, not cats, but I love it. She's a clever girl. Love yours @huckybuck.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh I had such a lovely day  I was given the once over immediately by Grace (including licking my ankles!), Huck did talk to me and allowed a little behind the ear scratch, Little H eventually decided that I was friendly and came to check me out and Holly was obviously wary given her recent procedures but seemed pretty perky. They are AWESOME! Plotting who to steal on my next visit...!  (as if I would do that!) 

Glad you liked your cushions @huckybuck and @Charity  I'm really not clever, it's just straight lines. I know HB loves vintage cats and when I saw you liked Gonks, Charity, I had to go that way for a festive cushion. So many fabulous fabrics to choose from. I could sew cushions all day long. 

Such a nice day. I could do with Little H lying on my feet now, TBH...they are a bit chilly!


----------



## ewelsh

Fabulous cushions @Charity, you love Gonks. Xx
As for your toad in the hole, you do realize he will dine off that for months now 🙄 😁 that’s supper for tomorrow sorted. 


Glad your back home safe @Mrs Funkin sounds like you all had a fabulous day x


----------



## Charity

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh I had such a lovely day  I was given the once over immediately by Grace (including licking my ankles!), Huck did talk to me and allowed a little behind the ear scratch, Little H eventually decided that I was friendly and came to check me out and Holly was obviously wary given her recent procedures but seemed pretty perky. They are AWESOME! Plotting who to steal on my next visit...!  (as if I would do that!)
> 
> Glad you liked your cushions @huckybuck and @Charity  I'm really not clever, it's just straight lines. I know HB loves vintage cats and when I saw you liked Gonks, Charity, I had to go that way for a festive cushion. So many fabulous fabrics to choose from. I could sew cushions all day long.
> 
> Such a nice day. I could do with Little H lying on my feet now, TBH...they are a bit chilly!


Dont tell me you didn't take any photos 😮


----------



## GingerNinja

See @Charity I could have pushed the wheelbarrow  if I was carrying all the stuff I would've taken out a whole display!

Auntie J was not too bad @ewelsh forgetting words but making sense with general conversation . It's just so scary to see her deteriorate when she's not even had any proper diagnosis. I think she was slightly better than last week x

I'm glad that you had a lovely time @Mrs Funkin and @huckybuck 😘 lovely cushions x


----------



## Jaf

Ahhh. It's not often I wish I still lived in UK. Would love to meet all you lovely people (and cats, obviously)


----------



## Ceiling Kitty

Hope everyone's day was grand.

I've been on jury service this week, but have just been discharged having not set foot in the court building at all. What a waste of time - I was just on standby all week! 😂

At least it means I can work next week.


----------



## Tigermoon

Ceiling Kitty said:


> Hope everyone's day was grand.
> 
> I've been on jury service this week, but have just been discharged having not set foot in the court building at all. What a waste of time - I was just on standby all week! 😂
> 
> At least it means I can work next week.


Nice to see more of you on the forum again CK.

I always thought it very odd that they called people for jury duty when they didn't actually require anyone.


----------



## Willow_Warren

Well back to work after 2 days off..: why didn’t I book today off as well?? (Well it’s because I was running out of days to take… but!). About to log on to make sure I don’t need to be in the office today! 

but good morning to everyone…. The forecast at least looks better than it has!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Tigermoon said:


> Nice to see more of you on the forum again CK.
> 
> I always thought it very odd that they called people for jury duty when they didn't actually require anyone.


I had the same thing as this earlier this year. It was my third time doing Jury Service, Covid obviously changed how it was organised so a couple of times we went in but the rest of the time had to wait at home and go if needed. Very odd. We asked the clerk about it and he said that they schedule the cases and then can’t get the judges to sit, so they just get postponed. The clerk discharged us so I could go to work, too.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Morning all. I’m actually going to work today. My random days off throughout November are over, booo. I’ve done some things I wanted to but not all, never mind. Slept okay considering, I normally have an anxious sleep the night before I go

Woke up too late to run before work, so will do that later. Goodness knows what mess I’ll find when I get to work in the clinics I look after (I already know, really, it will take me hours to sort out!). 

Don’t forget, if you’re Black Friday shopping, it’s only a bargain if you were going to buy it anyway and it’s cheaper than normal! Happy Fri-YAY!


----------



## Charity

Good morning, its dark at the moment though I think we are due a nice day when the sun gets out of bed.

Slept pretty well last night...hooray! First job of the day clearing up a mucky furball in the hall. 😜 Thank you Toppy.

OH is out this morning so I can get a few jobs done, like wrapping his birthday presents. I am getting so slovenly in my old age, years back I'd have had that done days ago. He will be the same age as me tomorrow, there are 20 days between us, we were born in the same month of the same year. So, every year, he has 20 days of boasting he's younger than me. 🥰

@huckybuck, hope dear Holly is feeling less tender today.
@Mrs Funkin, you say sewing cushions is just straight lines, believe me, if I was doing it, it would be like a train veering off the tracks. 
@lymorelynn, now come on Sybyl, we know you must like this guy to keep wanting to go back but enough's enough.
@BarneyBobCat, its....Friday! 
@Ali71, hope your cold is better and you had a lovely time at the ballet...great photo.
@Bertie's Mum, hope you've had some sleep and managed to get some tablets
@Willow Warren, garages eh, what a waste of your day but at least the job's done.
@ewelsh, well done getting the slabs moved. Good luck with the phone calls today
@Cully, hope you're keeping warm and toasty and still under the duvet (best place) 🤗

Have a good day everyone, its nearly the weekend


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Its FRIDAY! AKA the day Stella comes round.

Spin was torture yesterday but I enjoyed it. Its very good exercise and as a consequence Im the lowest weight Ive been all year today - so plenty spare calories for some festivities this weekend!

Its my work Chrimbo doo tonight - going out straight from work. Its going to be a quiet affair I think as we eat early and lots of people live out of town. But we shall see... I really dont want a bad head in the morning!


----------



## Ali71

Good Morning from Norfolk... there is a breeze going and it's now fully light with the promise of some sunshine. Bonus is I am working from home so I might even get some washing out for a bit!! Having some stuff delivered that I need to be home for which I planned for today after a late night. Trying not to get sucked into any more purchases lol.

Yesterday I left out at 6.20 and got home at 10.30pm, but it was a really good day. Spoke to OH at teatime and Milo scoffed his food as usual but Suki was being really picky. Not only that but there was a regurged meal for him to sort out when he got home. Its always when I'm out!! I said to just pop some different food down and a bit of dry for Sukes which did the trick. Even though they had full bowls when I got home they weren't fussed, but scoffed the fresh that I put down for them before bed!! They are so strange.

Thanks so much @Charity the ballet was beautiful, absolutely magical. When I was watching I kept thinking to myself that all of those dancers had been training and practising to be there since they were tiny... @ewelsh I was humming the songs all the way home! We're going to go back next year and catch another show, they are doing several more.

I hope everyone is ok, @Bertie'sMum is more comfortable, @Mrs Funkin has a good day at work, @ewelsh enjoys a day in the garden without event and @BarneyBobCat has a good time at the party. @lymorelynn good luck to Sybyl, and @huckybuck more healing wishes to Holly.

One more day and relax xx


----------



## GingerNinja

Good morning, sunny here now 🌞

Another day at work and I'm hoping that I don't cock anything up today (I did Wednesday evening ) so I hope that you get everything sorted at work too @Mrs Funkin
Nothing else going on today apart from finalising my Tesco order for tomorrow, exciting huh?

I'm glad that you had such a nice day and enjoyed the ballet @Ali71 

Stay warm @Cully 

I hope that you're feeling a bit better @Bertie'sMum and that you have managed to get some more painkillers. I also hope that Holly is doing well @huckybuck 

Have a great day everyone... everything in moderation @BarneyBobCat


----------



## huckybuck

Morning. It’s not a good one I’m afraid. 

I didn’t want to post in here last night as we’d had such a lovely day yesterday I didn’t want to spoil it. 

The specialist vet called me last night with Hollys bloods and some biopsy results from the lymph glands and it’s looking “Highly suspicious” for lymphoma. It would tie in with why all of her bloods are low which sadly they still are (I’d been hoping they might have improved). It would also explain the high globulin. So I think it is highly likely sadly. 

They are going to run some more tests on the samples they have and we are still waiting for the bone marrow biopsies which I think we’ll get next week.

In herself she still seems sore today so I’ll give her more metacam. She ate ok yesterday but not this morning. Of course I am now worrying it’s more than just the investigations causing it. 

I’m trying to remain positive as up until all this she was absolutely fine. Even the vet said she’d hoped all was going to be ok as she seemed so well. 

Got a stress headache and feel nauseous which I’ve had since last night. I just feel like it’s been a bit of a shock though I suppose with the bloods I shouldn’t have been surprised. 

Anyhow off to take my car to the garage to get them to look at the brakes in a minute. 

Then it’s a phone call to my vets to get some ABs and painkillers.


----------



## lymorelynn

Good morning all
I would be up but it's not easy with Coco on my chest and Sybyl on my feet 😹 She makes a wonderful bed warmer, having spent most of the night under the duvet by my feet.
@Mrs Funkin thank you for the wallet suggestion for my grandson. I discussed it with my daughter in case he's like so many who just use their phones to pay for things these days but she thinks it's a great idea. I can tuck some money in there for him too.
Enjoy your work do @BarneyBobCat - hope you don't over indulge 😉
For those who have to go into work today, I hope it passes quickly for you and you can have a relaxing weekend.
Happy birthday for tomorrow Mr. @Charity Hope you're doing something nice.
So glad you enjoyed the ballet @Ali71 I had lessons as a girl but would never be good enough to pursue it.
Hope Holly is doing well this morning @huckybuck - lots of positive thoughts for her xx
The sun is shining so I may venture out today, even if it's only to walk round to the garden centre.
Have the best day you can everyone x 
Edit as I cross posted with @huckybuck 
Sending you love and support for dear Holly. Keeping all crossed for her.


----------



## SbanR

I'm so sorry to read your news about Holly @huckybuck . Keeping my fingers crossed for her and sending lots of love and support. Xx


----------



## ewelsh

Morning all

@huckybuck I know its not easy but hang tight, remember my spaniel, she had cancer and they gave her no hope… yet 4 years on she is still with us. As long as Holly is happy in herself that’s all that matters right now. Big hugs my lovely xxxx



@BarneyBobCat Mrs BBC is a good woman to have Stella visit every weekend 😂 

@Ali71 I am so jealout of your ballet, I love the nutcracker and yes I am still humming the music especially the sugar plum fairy. So glad you had a lovely time. How’s your cold?

@Charity happy gift wrapping for your toy boy 😂 I went one better and got one 5 yrs younger than me 😉 sometimes it was not my brightest move but the future holds a toy boy pushing me around in my wheelchair 😁

@GingerNinja enjoy your exciting day 😂

@Mrs Funkin hope your first day back flys by and your back home where you can relax again.


Lots on today, delivery of furniture for the barn, thankfully this delivery man is switched on so have shared my locations services and what 3 words. I need to rush off to the co op to get essentials, petrol, cash, wash the dogs all ready for tomorrow.. Tomorrow my life will change to even more manic than it already is… As my mum is in hospital I am having her little dogs to live with me, I am meeting my niece half way atBirmingham services. Lottie is a Yorkshire terrier 14yrs old and not in good health, Posy who was my sisters dog is 5 yrs old a white curly little something. So I am bracing myself for chaos. I haven’t told the Kray twins yet…( more for the book @SbanR ) as for Libby and Lottie they are currently sharpening their claws, Lottie is looking forward to it….. My Mum is upset but its the right thing to do. I am also still chasing the care homes.
IF I get chance I might pop in and see my new friend John as I will be too busy next week.


have a good day everyone x


@huckybuck I am only a wasap away xxx


----------



## Charity

@huckybuck, what a shame your lovely day yesterday was spoilt with the vet call. I've been down this road but nothing is certain as yet. I know you can't relax at all now until there's confirmation one way or another so, yes, stay positive. We'll be keeping fingers and paws crossed.


----------



## Ali71

Thinking of you @huckybuck, I'm so sorry your lovely day was marred with the vet update. Sending a big hug as I know how worried you must be. I agree with Charity, at the moment it's suspicious but not definite so please try and keep that positive outlook xx


----------



## Cully

Good Morning --just! Lovely sunshine again atm but boy did it lash down last night, and the bushes were at right angles the wind was so fierce. Much calmer today thank goodness, although Moo was in a huff as the grass made her belly wet first thing.









@Ceiling Kitty , I was called for jury service once. It was supposed to be a really long trial but just after we were sworn in the main witness had a heart attack in 'the box' so we were dismissed.
I was really disappointed as I was looking forward to weeks off work from a job I hated. The poor man recovered thankfully but I never heard any more about the trial.

@huckybuck , that's an awful knock back for you and Holly, especially after such a nice day. I really hope you get some good positive news after the tests are done. 
Sending lots of love and healing thoughts to you and your girl, hoping for the best.

@Charity , Happy Birthday to Mr Charity.🥳🎈🎈 I'm sure you'll get more into the spirit once he opens his pressies. What have Purdey, T&B got him?

@ewelsh ,Oh gosh you're going to be bursting at the seams. Fingers crossed they all behave, but somehow I sense chaos. Good luck introducing Lottie dog and Posy to everyone. 
I hope you manage to get something sorted for your Mum that you're both happy with. I'm sure your friend John will understand why you can't visit atm. He sounds a lovely man. Sending love and hugs xx.

@BarneyBobCat , have fun at your Christmas bash to night. I was just thinking 'that's early', but of course it isn't. Just 30 days (I think).

Hope everyone at work has a good day. At least it's the weekend tomorrow so time to recharge those batteries if you're off.
I'm writing xmas cards today. Must get the few I actually post off early to avoid problems with the strike. I bought a box of cards from Dog's Trust, forgetting that they will have a doggy picture. So most friends will be getting one this year and wondering why, when they've got cats







.
Toodle pip


----------



## lullabydream

Just scraping in to say Morning everyone.

It's been a disaster of a few weeks at work and I have been struggling so much with my mental health at work. Things came to a head yesterday, and I thought I would have to leave to heal myself. However after talking with my manager, I have opted to go part time. It's going to be a huge hit with wages, I was on 37.5 hours plus and going down to 16. She did suggest more but am happy with 16 hours. It pays for the pets at the end of the day. So I feel so much happier and have lots more me time. I need to spend time doing things which I like to do, coming here is one of them. I can keep up with the comings and goings and not reading on the run!

So that's my update.

@huckybuck be kind to yourself


----------



## Charity

Cully said:


> Good Morning --just! Lovely sunshine again atm but boy did it lash down last night, and the bushes were at right angles the wind was so fierce. Much calmer today thank goodness, although Moo was in a huff as the grass made her belly wet first thing.
> View attachment 580186
> 
> 
> @Ceiling Kitty , I was called for jury service once. It was supposed to be a really long trial but just after we were sworn in the main witness had a heart attack in 'the box' so we were dismissed.
> I was really disappointed as I was looking forward to weeks off work from a job I hated. The poor man recovered thankfully but I never heard any more about the trial.
> 
> @huckybuck , that's an awful knock back for you and Holly, especially after such a nice day. I really hope you get some good positive news after the tests are done.
> Sending lots of love and healing thoughts to you and your girl, hoping for the best.
> 
> @Charity , Happy Birthday to Mr Charity.🥳🎈🎈 I'm sure you'll get more into the spirit once he opens his pressies. What have Purdey, T&B got him?
> 
> @ewelsh ,Oh gosh you're going to be bursting at the seams. Fingers crossed they all behave, but somehow I sense chaos. Good luck introducing Lottie dog and Posy to everyone.
> I hope you manage to get something sorted for your Mum that you're both happy with. I'm sure your friend John will understand why you can't visit atm. He sounds a lovely man. Sending love and hugs xx.
> 
> @BarneyBobCat , have fun at your Christmas bash to night. I was just thinking 'that's early', but of course it isn't. Just 30 days (I think).
> 
> Hope everyone at work has a good day. At least it's the weekend tomorrow so time to recharge those batteries if you're off.
> I'm writing xmas cards today. Must get the few I actually post off early to avoid problems with the strike. I bought a box of cards from Dog's Trust, forgetting that they will have a doggy picture. So most friends will be getting one this year and wondering why, when they've got cats
> View attachment 580184
> .
> Toodle pip
> View attachment 580185


The pets have got him a card, they can't afford a present with prices rising so much and their only income is their petsion.


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> The pets have got him a card, they can't afford a present with prices rising so much and their only income is their petsion.


Very funny 
Do they have to stand in the post office queue then?


----------



## Ceiling Kitty

Well it was a bit of a let down @Cully! Luckily I had no work scheduled this week but I'm glad it's over so I can work next week.

@lullabydream That's the right thing to do and I hope you can make it work financially. Working fewer hours was the biggest thing to help with my mental health. All the best to you.


----------



## Charity

Cully said:


> Very funny
> Do they have to stand in the post office queue then?


What! No, they do it all online


----------



## lullabydream

Ceiling Kitty said:


> Well it was a bit of a let down @Cully! Luckily I had no work scheduled this week but I'm glad it's over so I can work next week.
> 
> @lullabydream That's the right thing to do and I hope you can make it work financially. Working fewer hours was the biggest thing to help with my mental health. All the best to you.


Thank you for your comment very insightful.
I was struggling working extra hours though I couldn't help, helping out with shifts. Am glad they are fine with working part time!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Absolutely the right thing to do @lullabydream - it's the only way I can still do the job I do, by only doing 90 hours in a four week rota (so nine x ten hour shifts in four weeks). We don't have the spare pennies we used to - but I'm still a functioning human being, which I wouldn't be if I was doing full time. 

I'm sending love to @huckybuck and Holly (and all the HBs). As much positive energy as I can muster is on it's way up to you.

I've missed the day, sorry. It took me about five hours to sort out the mess of the clinics I look after - but it's sorted now, thank goodness. In the grand scheme of life though, it's nothing. There are so many more important things to use my energy on. Like sending cuddles to Holly xx


----------



## huckybuck

Thank you @Mrs Funkin and everyone for the positive good wishes. 
I have been pretty worried about her today. She just wasn’t interested in food at all and she couldn’t seem to get comfortable. 

However, thankfully Ralph has given us some metacam (and ABs just in case we end up needing them over the weekend) so I managed to get some painkiller down her this afternoon and slowly she has perked up. Hurrah. Her wound is actually looking better now.

She’s had some fresh chicken. Plenty of water. Had a paddle. Then a very quick play with one of her kickers. Shouted at Dad for some more chicken and has just asked to go out to her run for a bit of fresh air (that’s the first time since she’s been back).

She usually comes back in ravenous so I’ve everything crossed and the magic Virbac biscuits ready. 

I’ve felt a bit like I’ve been run over by a bus today but I’ve been really busy too so I’m exhausted tonight. Little H has just had physio and she was very pleased with how he’s getting on.

I am now Sat with a glass of wine to try to drown the blinking headache away. Well if I’ve got a headache already, a hangover one won’t make any more difference will it?


----------



## Bertie'sMum

I have been trying to read all your posts but finding it difficult to retain information through the pain and not helped by the Tramadol gp has now prescribed. I've to contact her again on Monday to discuss further treatment and how she can get to see me face to face.

Because the pain isn't lessening at all my sister thinks I might have factured or cracked my pelvis. So one way or another I think I'm going to need more xrays or a MRI scan.

Sending lots of bestest wishes and PF vibes to all those that need them and hope that I can start to contribute properly and regularly again soon.


----------



## Willow_Warren

@huckybuck I’m sorry that the news you received wasn’t what you (and all of us) were hoping for., I’m glad to hear holly perked up a little bit in herself yesterday

@Bertie'sMum. Goodness… I do hope you can sort out some kind of relief for your back! Sound awful!

hard to keep up with this thread so I hope I’ve not missed anything!

having told myself I’d finished my Christmas shopping I just saw something online and has to buy it 😳, oh I’m so doomed!

Today I’m off horse riding (at the school as I’ve given up the share… it wasn’t working mostly as she wouldn’t confirm what days so I couldn’t make plans, and I always had to ride when she was there which made it very restrictive). Then down to sew my dad… think we’re off to JL as he’s a free cake voucher for him and a “friend”. I’ll cook him some dinner whilst I’m there!

beat get up and on!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Morning all, strange sleep and dreams here for me. Didn’t like it at all. 

Oh @Bertie'sMum  so awful for you. At least you now have GP contact so hope they can sort you a referral for further investigations as you’ve had no improvement. Fingers crossed.

Hope you got some rest last night @huckybuck - and Holly too. I really hope she is feeling better today, hopefully the pain from all her tests is improving and fingers crossed she will be keen for food again today.

Just parkrun and sewing course for me today. I wanted to attach the bias binding to the neck but haven’t, so might try to do that what I get back from running and before sewing. I’m just so blooming slow! Meant to be finishing the dress today, ha! As if!

Right. Going to go and stick some washing on, I’ve loads to do and it’s not meant to rain until this evening, so they might dry a bit outside, even if it’s chilly. I don’t know, I googled it and apparently clothes will dry outside even in winter, unless it’s a damp day. I shall try it, even though there doesn’t seem much breeze.

Happy Saturday all. Many positive vibes on the way to everyone that needs them xx


----------



## Willow_Warren

I’m a fan of drying clothes outside if I can! I find they do dry (at least a bit) as long as the air is dry and there’s a slight breeze! (Thick jersey sweatshirts struggle a bit, cotton does better). Even so I often have to finish in the tumble dryer, but 10 mins of heat in the dryer is better than an hour… right…


----------



## Mrs Funkin

My thoughts exactly @Willow_Warren and we do have some breeze, so fingers crossed. Have fun horse riding today. I could do with you sitting with me on my sewing course to help me


----------



## ewelsh

Morning all

@huckybuck I do hope you had a good sleep last night, helped by wine but why not. I hope beautiful Holly is much happier today, ready for her meds and breakfast.

@Bertie'sMum oh no, bless you, yes it sounds like you need more investigations. Sending you gentle hugs.

Lot on for me today, leave here in 30mins, off to pick up the dogs Lottie and Posey, I have absolutely no idea how I will introduce 2 dogs to my 5 girls but I am sure I will come up with a plan 😂 if all fails I will put my firm hat on.


Hope everyone has a lovely day, 


happy birthday to Mr @Charity xxx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Good luck @ewelsh ! Make sure to tell woofer Lottie that the panther Lottie is in charge


----------



## Ali71

Good Morning
Both OH and I had strange dreams last night, both involving motorbikes (although I think his was enjoyable and mine was more sinister!) I was in the middle of Norwich in a not very nice area, and I was being circled and chased by people on motorbikes. I had to get home, so I asked a late night shop if I could go in and wait for a cab to come and get me.So weird!
I'm in the office until lunchtime-ish, we have people coming to pick things up they need urgently. Yesterday I could have come in the office as my delivery turned up at, yes you guessed it 4.45-5.45 slot. By the time I got the email it wasn't worth the journey. Still, it arrived, which was better than the EVri delivery which got binned off. They really are useless!!

@ewelsh good luck for today, I hope everything goes smoothly, safe travels x
@huckybuck hope the wine helped relax you and you managed to get some rest. Pesky headache be gone! Sending love to Holly and "keep munching" vibes x
@Mrs Funkin enjoy your sewing class, hope you manage to get a bit further forward with the bias binding etc. I do love drying outside if possible, I think the clothes always smell lovely!! x
@Charity hope Mr S has a lovely birthday, at least he can't say he's' younger than you any more  
@Bertie'sMum sending healing wishes your way, hopefully you have not cracked or broken anything but at least if they know they can treat you quickly and get you out of pain. x
@Willow_Warren have fun horseriding, it's a lovely day out there. Hope you have a nice catch up with your Dad too.

Well, first visitor of the day at work has been and gone, best get on so I can do the gym and get home for the weekend xx Have a fabulous Saturday, @BarneyBobCat did you have a nice time at the party?


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Why did I drink shots?

And I forgot to finish my push ups yesterday so need to do 170 today. Arrrggghhhh


----------



## Charity

Good morning one and all. Not sure what the weather holds, a bit of this and a bit of that I think. Definitely need to slip in some washing this morning before the rain comes
Not sure what we're doing today, if anything. A friend is popping by this morning with a present for OHso that will be the morning gone. 

@Ali71 and @Mrs Funkin, you're so busy your minds are being over-active with your dreams. I hardly ever dream. @Mrs Funkin, enjoy your run and sewing class, you'll cope
@huckybuck, glad Holly's perked up, I think the trauma of the other day probably needs a few days to get over. Hope you haven't got a big headache today
@ewelsh, good luck with the doggies, hope the travelling goes OK. I think you're going to have trouble with calling two Lotties, you'll have to have Lottie C and Lottie D
@Bertie's Mum, these falls do take a long time to heal and be pain free but I hope you get some respite from it today 
@Willow_Warren, have a nice day with your Dad and riding
@BarneyBobCat, you up yet? Hope you didn't enjoy your party *too *much ....oh oh, amend that as just seen your comments, you obviously did 

Have a good day all


----------



## huckybuck

Morning all - it’s a brighter one here.
A good night’s sleep and the headache has gone hurray!

Hols has finally had a bit to eat. She wouldn’t eat the magic Virbac biscuits last night or this morning so I thought I’d try her on Huck’s kidney ones. Success!!!!!! I wonder if she associates the others with the vet now as I’d sent her there with some.

She’s had her meds in chicken soup - it’s a bit early but I wanted to give her some after food. Hopefully she’ll feel loads better later. 

I am going to have an extremely lazy Saturday - Mr HB is golfing so I have a nice quiet house. Will do a bit of cleaning which has gone by the wayside and then chill for the rest of the day. 

@Bertie'sMum so sorry you are still suffering so much. I do think these things can take ages to get better but I hope you can get your mind out at rest that there’s no further damage that might have been missed.

@ewelsh I hope intros go ok today - gosh you are going to have a busy household as if you didn’t already. I do admire your resolve. 

Hope everyone has a happier Saturday and can relax a little at some point.


----------



## GingerNinja

Good morning (well it was when I started, easily distracted!)

@huckybuck I am sorry that the news was not what you was expecting/hoping for. Sending you and Holly the biggest truck load of positive vibes that the initial thoughts are wrong or at least not as sinister as you are thinking . I am glad that Holly has eaten and had some pain relief so that she can be more comfortable and she can hopefully have a snuggle with you while you are relaxing x

@Bertie'sMum you definitely need to check that there's no fractures, you poor thing. I hope that you manage to get a F2F appointment soon - sending gentle hugs xx

@Ali71 it's sods law when staying in for deliveries! I actually choose Evri if it's a smallish parcel because our local courier, who comes in his car, is so lovely and helpful.

@ewelsh good luck on your travels and intros, if anyone can do it successfully it's you!

Happy sewing @Mrs Funkin , I think that you're very clever as I don't think I could do clothes even though I'm pretty handy with a sewing machine doing straight lines haha!

Happy visits/visitors @Willow_Warren and @Charity and I hope that your headache is easing @BarneyBobCat ..... I'm sure we are due more photos on the press-up thread 

Hopefully you tucked up under a warm duvet watching a good film @Cully 

I finished work late again yesterday, fell asleep on the sofa and woke up at 11:48pm.... 3 minutes too late to change my Tesco order. Thank goodness I had put most things in my basket on Thursday but I will need to pop out for more veg f I'm going to make soup. I can't even think what to have for dinner tonight at the moment though!

I have been finishing off some work work this morning but apart from that I've nothing on today just the usual housework, washing etc.

Have a good afternoon x


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Don’t worry @GingerNinja I can’t sew clothes either!


----------



## Charity

Good morning, where is everyone? You must be having your Sunday lie-ins.

Gloomy here, been up since 5.30. The day yesterday passed quickly as we had some visitors so not much time for anything else. 

We were going out today but putting it off until tomorrow. Going to have a leisurely cooked breakfast then relax for the day. Yes, boring I know.

Hope everyone has a nice relaxing day. @Bertie's Mum, thinking of you, hope you are coping OK.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Morning. Guess what? It’s raining. Sigh. Woke at just after three, was lying there fighting for well over an hour to go back to sleep and eventually did, thank goodness.

Sunday is meant to be the day I do a longer run but not in the rain, thank you very much. I’m not at work tomorrow and apparently not raining then, so I’ll aim for more tomorrow. My main “task” for the day is to take my Summer kit out of the drawer and put the autumn/winter kit in there instead.

Sewing yesterday was slow, obviously. Though I did manage yesterday morning to put the bias binding on the neckline, which saved me ages there. Teacher Lady said it was so neat - that’s half my problem, I take so long because I don’t want it to be messy. Most of the class yesterday was making and inserting my cuffed three quarter sleeves. I’m the only person making them, there’s only two of us making the dress I’m making (we both have bigger boobs in proportion to the rest of us, it has a waist tie so you have a shape,rather than it being a sack) and the other person has done cap sleeves and has been sewing from patterns for years. So the top half is done, I’m going to see if I can figure out the skirt myself (what could go wrong? Haha!) then I’ll only have the zip to insert. I am pleased I’ve done the whole of the top half though, as others moved on yesterday without having done the neckline/sleeve facings (they are making a sleeveless dress). Blimey that was a ramble! I think I'm offloading the pain of the sessions here! Sorry. I should just stick to straight lines I think. Who would like cushions? Placemats? Hehe 

I am hoping more than anything that @Bertie'sMum is experiencing some improvement. You poor woman, pain that is so severe is just exhausting. Hope you’ve got a telly now and can at least while the time away a bit more easily.

@huckybuck I hope you’ve had a good rest - and Holly too. Really hoping she wakes up fancying some brekkie. Let’s hope that the soreness from the procedures is subsiding too.

How are the new additions doing @ewelsh? Hope you’ve had a peaceful night.

Back later but for now I need to have another cuppa. Happy Sunday, everyone. Try to do something that makes you smile.


----------



## Willow_Warren

I’m a quilter so I only sew straight lines and the only dresses I’ve made are for toy bunnies! I was supposed to go out for a walk this morning but got distracted by sewing!

I’m planning on a lazy day but I’ve also a fair few presents to finish making wrap up and get posted… which means I’ll also try and handmade tags… so the whole thing will take linger than it should. Decided to put my nieces birthday present in with the Christmas ones to save on postage!

ok… I’m moving from the sofa NOW


----------



## Jojomomo

Good morning all. Planning a quiet day in mostly relaxing and catching up on housework, it's currently rather wet here. Yesterday was quiet too but much needed.

So sorry to hear the news from the vet @huckybuck. Sending lots of positive vibes, hope Holly is feeling ok today and that you got to relax yesterday.

@Bertie'sMum sorry to hear you are still in pain, I hope it improves soon. Definitely get in touch with the GP if it doesn't

Hope everyone has a good day 😊


----------



## ewelsh

No idea what time it is, but I am still alive 😂
Collected Little Lottie dog and Posey yesterday, well Posey screamed most of the way back in her cage, so my ears were ringing. Introductions were difficult on my own, so took Kray twins for a long walk and one by one introduced the new dogs.
It’s not easy trying to smile and show your relaxed when really your not 😂 little dogs are so fast.

Libby took it all in her stride, she just walked in the room, sat right in the middle of the room sat and stared intently bordering on intimidating which freaked the newcomers out 😂 so Libby is fine, however they are most interested in Lottie cat… it could be because she’s black or maybe they used to have a black cat visitor in their old garden, so that’s where my work is, meanwhile Lottie cat is plotting an attack and making notes…

I am very tired today I admit, I can’t relax properly as one false or negative move takes me right back to the start.
The Krays twins are being lovey by the way, they really want to play.
I am working off the old 3-3-3, 3 days to de stress, 3 weeks for new dogs to get routine, 3 months for all to be perfectly normal including me.


I will try and keep up with this thread as best I can.

@Bertie'sMum thinking of you and hope the GP has given you something stronger plus made arrangements for more investigations.
@Charity have a fab breakfast xxxx
@Mrs Funkin you can do this dress much better than the others, go girl and show them your silent but deadly 😁
@huckybuck I do hope Holly is brighter today xx
@Williow-Qarren you are so craftily, I’m sure it will all look lovely.



have a good day everyone
X


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Lazy day for me. I got over yesterdays hangover by getting very drunk again! I never learn. McDonalds for brekkie, now watching movies. Im hoping to get out on my bike this afternoon if I make a recovery. Think I will do roast chicken for tea in the Ninja after seeing a lot of recipes. 2630 push ups done - I will be glad to see the end of November!


----------



## huckybuck

Morning all.
It’s still sleepy.

Hols didn’t have a good day food wise yesterday so I took the decision to give her a 1/4 of an old appetite suppressant I found in the cupboard last night.

Blow me within 20 mins she had her head in her dishes and was eating normally. It carried on all night!!!

I’d only actually given her a little micro dose so I’m hoping it’s really that she was feeling better in herself. 

This morning she’s bright and l and has had her breakfast as normal. I’m not going to give her any pain killers today in case it was those that were making her a bit queasy. And we’ll see how we go. 

I had quite a lazy day yesterday, once I’d defrosted one of my freezers (only 2 more to go).

My lovely neighbour popped in for a cuppa and when I told her about Holly she started to cry. It took me back a bit and of course set me off as well but I think it was the shock. I know she really loves the HBs too so in a funny way it was a comfort.

Well today is going to be another lazy one!!! I need to do my Christmas list for Mr HB. And wrap some gifts for posting. That will do.

Well done for the intros @ewelsh I hope it gets much easier very quickly! You are so brave. 

Have a snoozy Sunday!


----------



## Ali71

Good Morning 
Well it's grey and miserable in Norfolk so I'm glad I did my "going out" stuff and the gym yesterday...the furthest I've been so far today is the outside bin! Light rain but I think we are due to have it with us most of the day then according to the forecast it's going to be gloomy this week with fog. No chance of a ride out then. 
We had a nice cooked breakfast and whilst the Ninja was out I whipped up some sausage rolls again. This time @Mrs Funkin I used your method, I actually went to a proper butcher and bought proper sausage meat rather than fanny about taking skins off 😆 So much easier! Suffice to say my first attempt a couple of weeks ago was not a fluke, they really are so easy to do.
We're going to have proper bangers and mash (since I was in the butchers I bought a load of stuff). Just a bit of cleaning here, I'm up to date with ironing from being at home Friday. Suki is currently snuggled into my side and I'm going to video Mum.

Hope you all enjoy your Sunday, @BarneyBobCat lol you never learn!! Hope it's not too brutal a hangover. @ewelsh you are an amazing woman, I don't know how you do all you do. 
@huckybuck I hope Holly continues to enjoy her food and you have a quiet peaceful day
@Charity hope you had a nice cooked breakfast and enjoy putting your feet up today
@Bertie'sMum continued healing wishes coming your way
@Willow_Warren happy crafting

Going to potter round doing the cleaning now so the afternoon is my own. Enjoy your days of rest x


----------



## GingerNinja

Good morning, it's raining here too 🌧

I didn't have a good night and dreamt really weird dreams, I can't remember all of it but someone I used to work with about 15 years ago, was building a ski lift in a team building course 🤣 My son's dad is often in my dreams which I find weird as I haven't seen him for many years now.

I'm glad that Holly has eaten @huckybuck and hope also that it means she is more comfortable xx

Well done with the sewing Mrs F, I knew that you'd smash it 😀

And well done on the start of introductions @ewelsh wink 😉

Have a lovely relaxing day everyone, I hope that you're feeling better @Bertie'sMum x


----------



## GingerNinja

@BarneyBobCat what chicken recipe are you thinking of doing? I have a chicken and don't know what to do with it!


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Not sure yet @GingerNinja , but here's two recipes Ive looked at:









NINJA FOODI ROAST CHICKEN


This Ninja Foodi Roast Chicken recipe is SO easy, moistl and SUPER delicious! It's roasted in one pot- even the gravy! Directions for Instant Pot included!




thesaltypot.com













Herb-Roasted Chicken Recipe | Ninja® | Ninja® Foodi® 6.5-qt. | The Pressure Cooker that Crisps™ | Air Fryer OP302


Herb-Roasted Chicken is easy to make using your favorite Ninja® appliances. Discover delicious and inspiring recipes from Ninja® for every meal.




www.ninjakitchen.com


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Ive been through the whole "Im never drinking again" phase this morning. Urgghhh. Lunch has made me feel quite a bit better but still not 100%. Think I am having a zero exercise day - one of those FA days @huckybuck refers to.

Honestly dont know why I get carried away so easily. We were drinking Fireball shots - its a cinnamon whisky. Bloody lovely, tasted just like Christmas!


----------



## lymorelynn

Good afternoon ☺
Dull and damp here ☁
I have some ironing to do, which can wait and mince pies to make, which will be done this afternoon. This morning was spent taking photos of the girls and the BLCs 
































So glad to hear that Holly has eaten well @huckybuck . Keep it up sweetheart.
It sounds as if the introductions got off to a good start @ewelsh . It does sound as if you've let yourself in for a lot of hard work 🤣
The end is in sight @BarneyBobCat - well done 👏
@Bertie'sMum l hope you haven't done more damage than severe bruising and you are much better soon. 
Good luck with the dress @Mrs Funkin . I used to make all of my dresses and for my daughter too. My sewing machine now just sits in a spare bedroom doing nothing. Not sure if it even works anymore.
Enjoy the rest of your day everyone, be kind to yourselves and find time to smile x


----------



## Mrs Funkin

@ewelsh you are incredible, honestly, I've no idea how you do it all! 

Methinks the BLCs are trying to learn to loaf @lymorelynn - I mean! A BLC loaf! Please do not take your eyes off them for a second, just in case  

Oh BNC! Another hangover...you wait 'til you're as old as me, they are even worse then! 

Excellent work on the sossig rolls @Ali71 - this time of year there will be sausage meat in the supermarkets too, in a roll (like those Austrian smoked cheese tubes but obviously bigger).

I'm under my blanket, having half done my task but Meet Me in St Louis is on the telly. It's one of my favourites, I love an old film (I'd prefer it if it was a Doris Day film but it'll do).


----------



## Cully

Oh heavens, I really did try to post before midday but anyway, Good afternoon.
Grey and miserable but thankfully not too cold atm.
Have you ever written out your Christmas cards only to discover they don't fit the envelopes?
My office chair is annoying me again. It now not only goes down suddenly with a Whoomp, but if I get up to fetch something, I have to race to get back and sit down before it leaps up again like an ejector seat. If poor Moo is lying on it she gets a nasty surprise 
🙀

@BarneyBobCat , hope you've got over your headache. This won't get those press ups done will it? November Ends on Wednesday you know.

@Mrs Funkin , you've done really well with your dress. I'm sure it will look much nicer than the others, especially as you've paid so much attention to the stitching.
I can't sew for toffee. My one serious attempt of a dress became a skirt, then a wide belt  .
Ooh I love Doris Day too.

@ewelsh , sounds like you're managing to organise your new additions and supervise introductions successfully. What *is* Lottie plotting do you think? No doubt you'll learn in good time.
Well done Libby. Such a sensible role model

@lymorelynn , lovely pics. They've grown so much.
How is Sybil?
Nice to know you'll be able to relax a little now instead of being stressed out. Good for you.

@huckybuck ,glad to hear Holly seems to be feeling better.
Hope you're managing to relax a bit and not worry so much. Sending more positive thoughts your way.

@Ali71 ,hope you enjoyed your bangers n mash. I haven't had them for ages but now you've got me thinking!!

@Bertie'sMum , thinking of you and hoping those new painkillers are helping. If it's Tramadol I found them really good but felt a bit 'out of it' for a few days till I got used to them
Hope you're getting all the help you need. Sending gentle hugs xx

@Charity ,that was nice you had visitors yesterday. It's good to have a catchup .
Hope you enjoyed your cooked breakfast. Yummy!

I've got a beef stew on the go so I must put the dumplings in. Wish you could all smell it.
Enjoy the rest of your weekend.
Toodle pip for now


----------



## Charity

Oh for heavens sake @BarneyBobCat, think about your liver. It's no good waiting until you're my age to change habits, its too late then. You'll look back and say that old bag on CC told me not to over indulge and I didn't listen.🤪 
@GingerNinja, I read your piece as 'I'm glad that Holly has eaten @huckybuck'. What! Oh no! 😮
@huckybuck, seriously, glad Holly is feeling brighter today, hope you are too
@lymorelynn, love those pics. Nicely tucked up, then getting up for a conference and lastly wondering why you're listening in. 😂
@Cully, I've got loads of stray envelopes that don't have cards to fit. I wrote myself a note last year which I put in the card box 'don't buy anymore cards next year'. Too late, done it already. 😟 Beef stew, delicious. Making me feel really hungry as we don't have a big dinner on Sundays.
@Ali71, love sausage rolls though don't have them very often. Beef stew and sausage rolls,..mmm. 🤗 
@ewelsh has probably disappeared under a pile of dogs 🐶


----------



## Jaf

I was supposed to meet family friends for lunch but on the way he had a fall and she phoned an ambulance. I went to the hospital but obviously couldn't get in or help in any way. Poor man has broken wrist and hip! He's in his 80s so not a safe age for hip breaks. Also they were supposed to go back home, UK, next week but that can't happen.


----------



## Charity

Jaf said:


> I was supposed to meet family friends for lunch but on the way he had a fall and she phoned an ambulance. I went to the hospital but obviously couldn't get in or help in any way. Poor man has broken wrist and hip! He's in his 80s so not a safe age for hip breaks. Also they were supposed to go back home, UK, next week but that can't happen.


Oh dear, that's terribly unlucky when they are meant to be coming home.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Sad to report that I'm still in lots pain - haven't really noticed that the tramadol has made much difference. I can just about cope whilst in bed but as soon as I stand up it's a lot worse.

However everyone is rallying around to help - my neighbour pops in every morning to get me tea and toast and to feed lily and clean her tray; she then sorts out any shopping I need. My niece then calls in the evening to bring me dinner. My sister has been here most of today and changed and laundered my bedding and will be cooking a meal for is us later.

I'd really like a shower but that's out of the question at the moment as shower is over bath and no way can I climb in or out of the bath.

Lily, however, is very content -sleeping on my feet and snoring !!

Roll on tomorrow - hope I can get to talk to gp and that she has a plan for getting me to the surgery.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh @Bertie'sMum  I'm so sad to read that you are still in so much pain. However, my heart is glad that everyone is helping you out and that Lily isn't too bothered by it all.


----------



## ewelsh

Look at those BLC aren’t they growing and so gorgeous


----------



## Charity

@Bertie's Mum, the problem when you stand is all the weight above the pain area is pushing on it which makes it worse, same as I get, there's more relief when you're lying and pressure's off. Hope the GP can do something to help you more tomorrow, make sure they understand how incapacitating it is for you. Thank goodness you've got help and support. Take care.


----------



## Willow_Warren

Good morning!

Actually I can’t believe it’s morning already… let alone Monday morning 😫

well best get on and attach the dsy!


----------



## urbantigers

Morning! I’m still alive  I just have no time in the mornings. Back to work today after a few days off. I do not feel rested.

sorry you’re in so much pain @Bertie'sMum I hope your GP can offer some help. I’m glad you at least have some help.

glad Holly has eaten @huckybuck 

hope intros are going well @ewelsh you certainly have your hands full 

Mosi was back at the vet on friday for his post dental check up and has been signed off there. Vet was all for giving him his next solensia to save A trip - erm no, it’s only 2 weeks since his last one! He’s booked in for the next week after next. Of is it next week. Sometime soon.

That’s all I have time for I’m afraid as work beckons. The sooner I start the sooner I can finish.


----------



## Charity

Good morning. Apparently my OH tells me I slept very well last night, he didn't. Must admit I didn't hear a sound from him so he must be right. Thanks to my friend paracetomol.

Yesterday was a nice lazy day though I did attempt to take Purdey for a walk for the first time in about a week which did make my back ache. I really must concentrate more on doing my exercises. I started writing Christmas cards.

Today we're off to a large garden centre we haven't visited since before the pandemic. It's been refurbished and has several other shops attached. My OH will be in his element as two are outdoor shops which are the only ones he likes shopping in. You won't see me there though, I'll be in Cotton Traders and the craft shop. 😏 

I've got to remember to make an appointment at the doctor's surgery for my MOT with a nurse, last day to be able to do it. 😬

Toppy's steroid has worn off so he's started scratching again. 😒 Suppose that means another injection.

Skye is settling in really well with OM, its been a week now. She was a bit slow eating and there were a couple of toilet accidents but it all seems to be coming together now. It's evenings on OM's lap watching the TV and snoozing then off to bed where she sleeps on the bottom of OM's bed. I'm really pleased she is such an easy going cat as Orlando was a nightmare to begin with, not his fault poor boy after being badly treated. Heard yesterday that Max has got a home now as well which is great news.










@urbantigers, glad Mosi's check up was OK. Have a good day at work
@lullabydream, enjoy your day with the dogs
Talking of dogs, @ewelsh, are you still sane this morning?
@Bertie's Mum, hope you get to see the doctor today and more help with your pain

Have a good Monday everyone


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well, morning again  I was asleep by 9:30 last night after watching two episodes of The Crown. Slept until 4:30, woke for an hour, back to sleep until about 7! That’s a lot of sleep for me. 

Managed to sort my running kit yesterday, wrapped pressies for husband and best mate, did a mini supermarket trip and tidied up the dress I’m sewing. Enough for one day for me. Heh.

Today will shortly be a run, then we are possibly going to Petworth House as we have a free National Trust entry that runs out on Wednesday. We will probably go via JL in Chichester as we have free coffee and cake for two. That’s our anniversary treat, haha! Husband has requested roast chicken for our anniversary dinner too. 24 years today we were married, almost seven years to the day we started going out (Nov 30th). Here’s a cheesy pre digital photo for you to smile at 










Hopefuly Holly has had a good night @huckybuck and you too @Bertie'sMum - good luck with the doctor today.

Have a good day everyone. Try to do something that makes you smile if you can.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I meant to say @Charity that I saw Max was being rehomed on FB last night. That’s good. Skye is really settling in isn’t she  

Excellent dental check up news Mosi, well done. @urbantigers sometimes life just runs away doesn’t it?

I wonder how our very own force of nature @ewelsh is? Hidden under a pile of woofers and felines I bet. Made your plans yet, Lottie…?

Oooh, it’s suddenly sunny! Blimey. It’s actually not raining.


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Its thick fog here again this morning and rather chilly.

After reviving from my hangover yesterday I went on my exercise bike so not a total waste of the day. 

Can't believe it's nearly December. Time to post secret santa gifts too!


----------



## huckybuck

Morning all.

Ok so dreading this week and heart sinks at the thought of what it may bring but we’ll not dwell on that today.

Was intending on having a lovely lazy day yesterday and in the end put two b****y Christmas trees up. HE wanted to get the stuff down from the loft which includes the two massive trees. I put them in place then thought stuff it I’ll have to decorate them now.

I did listen to Ewelsh and have swopped the decor over so that the hall one is now the cat tree and the lounge one the strictly tree. No idea why I’ve never done it before - it looks so much better lol! 

Hols had another decent day yesterday and had breakfast this morning. She’s been chatting and is bright so everything is still very much crossed. 

I need to go to the pet shop as run out of f***** rabbit food and hay. Mum is back on Thursday but hadn’t left enough.

Mission this afternoon is wrap pressies that need posting. I should have done it yesterday but trees took over.

Have a good one!


----------



## GingerNinja

Morning all.

At work feeling awful, I wonder if I should try sleeping tablets  I think I will order more CBD oil as I was definitely sleeping better when I had some.

Busy time at work because guess what.... it's month end AGAIN! I have managed to correct the thing that I cocked up last week thank goodness.

@huckybuck I'm glad to hear that Holly is eating and is her usual bright and beautiful self 

Happy anniversary @Mrs Funkin (I love that picture!), hope you have a nice day.... enjoy your cake 😋

Excellent news that Skye is settling so well and Max has a new home @Charity - be careful with your back today x

Must crack on as I expect that it will be a late one, take care and have a good day x


----------



## ewelsh

Morning all

Well I am alive still, I decided last night, I must ”get a grip“ and so I have, order has been restored, I am taking no nonsense, so back to my routine no pampering and all is fine. Posey the white one IS a cat chaser, so, when Libby or Lottie appear she is on a lead attached to me, she will learn end of, I have managed this many times before so I can do it again. Lottie dog who has gone from a hippy chick to US Marine corps is now sporting a shaved body, so I have to get her little jumpers to wear. Poop patrol is a whole new ball game in the mornings 🙄 Lottie cat even joined us this morning playing on the lawn, only because she wanted to torment the dog who was on a tight lead 🙄 all will be fine From now on, I have a life too.


@Charity, lovely photo of Skye, I knew she would settle quickly which is lovely for your friend. Glad max has a home too as I know that troubled you. Enjoy your day out xxxx. Get that MOT sorted I will check up on your later young lady 😂


@Mrs Funkin that has to be the most adorable wedding photo I have ever seen, they say a photo speaks a thousand words and that photo does xxxxx. Happy anniversary

@huckybuck so pleased Holly is eating bless her, now all cat chat vibes, love and thoughts are with you this week, stay strong and keep busy. Well done putting up the tress, that was a good distraction xxxxx

@GingerNinja your not sleeping because you have too much on your mind, your non stop, so find a good hour before bed to down tools and relax xxxx

@urbantigers same applys to you, all work and no play makes Jack a dull tired boy!!!!! Hope your day flys by. Xx

@Bertie'sMum constant pain is just awful, I hope you can be sorted out today and tests this week xxxxxx


Must get a wiggle on, lots to do, have a lovely day everyone xxx



I managed to get a photo of them all in one shot 😁


----------



## huckybuck

I ADORE that photo @Mrs Funkin - that is a couple in love ♥

Happy Anniversary xx


----------



## ewelsh

@huckybuck well, do we get photos of your trees? 😁


----------



## Charity

Right, I've got time for a proper chat now.

@Mrs Funkin, happy anniversary, I hope you're at Petworth having a lovely time. I haven't been there for donkeys years. That's a lovely photo, you look just the same today and OH is looking very suave, as he does today of course. 
@ewelsh, I see Lucy is riveted to your every word ...not. Great shot though. You'll soon have everyone whipped into shape.
@huckybuck, you could start the Christmas tree thread, we must see your lovely trees. I hope you talk nicely to that poor rabbit. Hope your week will go better than you think.

Had a lovely few hours at the garden centre, not long home. OH asked me to drive as he hadn't had a good night and was tired😏which wasn't a good start as I'm not keen on driving in unknown territory but, even though I took a too early turn which ended up making the journey a bit longer, I found it much to my OH's surprise as he was telling me to go another way which I ignored. 😂

I have to say I bought loads of things and you could have knocked me over with a feather when I got to the checkout and the girl told me how much it was....eeek! 😮 Lovely coffee shop so we had coffee and teacakes. I met a nice friendly dog in the shop, a King Charles spaniel and we had a chat and a not so nice lady who just moaned at me about the fact she had to pass every other shop there to get to the one she wanted. It would have helped if she had parked in the right place and gone in the right entrance.  The weather is really lovely today which made it all the nicer.


----------



## Bethanjane22

I completely missed the morning, and by the looks of things I've missed quite a bit this weekend. I've just been catching up...

@huckybuck I'm so sorry that the news from the vets about Holly wasn't the news we were all hoping for. Look after yourself and lovely little Holly, and we'll keep the positive vibes going here for you 🧡

@ewelsh I'm in awe of you, as always, you are a wonder woman for sure! I hope the two new little additions will continue to settle in and some sort of routine will resume. I really don't know how you do it all. Make sure you're making time to put your feet up with a cuppa too!

@Mrs Funkin Happy Anniversary! That photo is incredibly sweet 🥰 Hope you've both had a lovely day.


Didn't have much of a busy weekend, aside from doing a bit of Christmas shopping.
I've managed to catch a cold which I'm not best pleased about, I've been so careful, avoiding all the germy people in work, and using hand sanitizer and all that jazz, but it's finally got me! So I've got a very stuffy nose and a bit of a tickly cough. I'm hoping it'll stay at this level and bugger off in a few days.

I've had 2 nights of disturbed sleep, the first on Saturday night when we got woken up at 2am by our doorbell being rung. Initially I thought I was dreaming, until it rang again. Having watched enough horror movies, I know not to answer the door in the middle of the night, so we checked our handy doorbell camera, only to see a man staggering away. So we watched back the playback and saw a VERY drunken man had been ringing our doorbell. We just assumed he'd gone to the wrong house, and eventually went back to sleep. In the morning I asked on our neighborhood facebook group is anyone else had been woken up by the mystery man. It turns out a few of our neighbors CCTV & doorbell cameras had picked up the man standing outside their houses and trying to open their car doors! It transpired that he had found an open car, and had decided to spend the night in it, much to the owner's horror when they realised the next day. Looks like he got into the car at just after 2am and then left at 6am. Safe to say, we're all now making sure to double and triple check our house and car doors at night!

Last night was another disturbed night. I woke up at 4am to the noise of my nightmares. The sound of two cats fighting. Instantly I thought it was my two, but then I realised it was coming from outside. Thankfully my two were snoozing away in rooms at the back of the house, so were none the wiser, but I ended up on edge then for the rest of the night, until my alarm woke me up at 6am.

Here's hoping tonight I can sleep through! 🤞


----------



## huckybuck

BT. 
Enough said 🤬


----------



## huckybuck

@Charity But of course I talk really nicely to the F***** rabbit 🙄😉 it’s not the poor thing’s fault 🤣


----------



## BarneyBobCat

I heard a cat squealing in the middle of the night last night. Barney got up to check it out of our bedroom window - it gave me a moments welcome relief from him lying on my legs all night which is his current thing - didn't last long though!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Good morning, brrrrrrrrr, it’s chilly out there! Awake at 4, husband said we will go for our run at 5…and then fell asleep. So at just after 5 I asked if he was awake  Well, he’d put the “run before work” idea in my head already, so I’d have been annoyed if I’d not gone and then had to go tonight. Hehe.

So my run is done, came home and got into bed with the electric blanket on and a cuppa and will get up in a few. Work today, haven’t seen my boss in a couple of weeks and by all accounts she was in a right strop last week. So we shall see what mood today…unless she’s on annual leave or something. Beyond that nothing else for me today.

Hopefully @Bertie'sMum you got somewhere with your GP yesterday, hope you can sort your phone out today @huckybuck and hope everyone else has a good day. I’d like to go back to sleep now…alas I must away to get up and ready.


----------



## urbantigers

Morning!

have a good day everyone, or as good as possible. I have booked an extra flexi day off work week after next and I have 23rd booked flexi too. So I have to work the hours to get the flexi leave which means I need to do almost an extra hour a day . I do have a couple of days annual leave left but I want to save them for miserable January (have a week booked off in feb and another end of march). So I need to get a move on but will try to catch up a bit later. Kito was a good boy again this morning but he’s making me late for work these days. I thought I could rely on him being a pain and getting me up early  Of course I was awake and my legs were sandwiched between 2 snoozing cats so I hardly dared breathe for fear of disturbing them, but at least they were quiet


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Morning. Cold here again but thankfully no fog. I had a short day yesterday, Id logged a request in my NHS app for a doctors appointment as my cough still hasn't gone away - this is week 8. So they called me and sent me to hospital for an X-Ray, and I've got a sputum jar which Im saving for a "good one" 🤮 !

So I got out of work at 2.30pm which made a nice change 

Got another audit starting today for the rest of the week - should be relatively low key and hopefully not too stressful. I might actually catch up on some stuff in the background too, well I hope so anyway. 

Have a great day all. Oh, and its my penultimate day of push-ups! Yay! Im at 2840 this morning!! I might do 200 tomorrow as one final hurrah!


----------



## Cully

Good Morning. Woke at 4 which seems to be my norm these days. Made a cuppa, fed Moo then back to a warm bed.
I'll check Tesco later and if they have the cat food I need I'll nip up there. If not I'll be staying home. It looks cold out there.
@Mrs Funkin , Happy belated Anniversary wishes. If anyone wants to know what real love looks like then that photo is *.*
I hope work goes well for you today.

@Bethanjane22 ,poor you, you're really going thru it atm the moment. I hope your lurgy or whatever it might be is gone in a couple of days and doesn't leave you feeling too wrecked.
Oh how scary for you and your neighbours having that awful drunken prowler. I'm not surprised you couldn't sleep.

@Charity , I'm glad you had such I nice day out, it was just what you needed. Maybe OH will think twice before criticising women drivers next time 😄 .
Never mind the shock at the checkout. It's only money!!
Did you get anything for yourself?
Lovely to hear both Max and Skye are settling into their new homes.

@ewelsh ,loved the photo of them all. How did you manage that? I can't even get 2 cats together.
Good for you standing no nonsense and putting your foot down. You'd be run ragged if you didn't and gave into them.
Have you discovered what Lottie is planning or has she had second thoughts now?

@Bertie'sMum , how are you . now. Have you been given anything stronger for the pain?
I keep thinking of you and hoping you get some relief soon.

@huckybuck , well done with the trees. I get in trouble with just one to deal with.
Good to hear Holly is recovering well from her procedure and eating properly again.
I won't say try not to worry. But really, try not to too much xx.

Well I must get on with finishing my Tesco order. I spent hours filling my basket on Morrisons yesterday as they at least had the cat food I want. Only trouble was when I went to checkout it said they didn't deliver to my area. Huh? I've had stuff delivered from them before so what's going on? Oh well, another 3 hours of my life I won't get back, sigh!!a
Give a big smile to stranger today. You never know, it might make their day. Or they might just think you're a nutcase. 😄


----------



## Cully

BarneyBobCat said:


> Morning. Cold here again but thankfully no fog. I had a short day yesterday, Id logged a request in my NHS app for a doctors appointment as my cough still hasn't gone away - this is week 8. So they called me and sent me to hospital for an X-Ray, and I've got a sputum jar which Im saving for a "good one" 🤮 !
> 
> So I got out of work at 2.30pm which made a nice change
> 
> Got another audit starting today for the rest of the week - should be relatively low key and hopefully not too stressful. I might actually catch up on some stuff in the background too, well I hope so anyway.
> 
> Have a great day all. Oh, and its my penultimate day of push-ups! Yay! Im at 2840 this morning!! I might do 200 tomorrow as one final hurrah!


Well I'm pleased you got sent for an x-ray. The other info put me off the yogurt I was about to eat🤢.
Almost there, you've done so well. I can't believe it'll all be over tomorrow.
Aw I'd love it if Moo shared my bed but she won't 'cos she thinks I fidget to much!! 
Have a good day


----------



## Ali71

Good Morning
Nippy and murky here today, been a bit flat the last couple of days, probably the dark and the weather. I just want to huddle at home with cats and my kindle but of course there is always work to be done. Finding it a struggle to get in the Christmas mood!! I'm seeing my friends on Friday night for our festive gathering (sausage rolls at the ready lol) so hopefully that will help, and this weekend we shall put our tree up. I invested in a nice Balsam Hill one last year and now we have moved offices and have a nice reception area I can put one up here too! 

@BarneyBobCat that's a delicious thought, a sputum jar! 🥴 Hope your cough goes soon and the audit is not too painful or stressful
@huckybuck hope Holly is doing and eating well. Be vewy nice to da (f****) wabbit  
@Cully that's so frustrating, hopefully it's just their website having a brainfart but their loss and Tesco gain today, right?
@Mrs Funkin well done on your early run, presumably you have head/chest lights? I do miss my early rides, but only a couple more months and the mornings will start to lighten again. Hurrah! Hope the boss is not in a tizz and you have a good day.
@Bertie'sMum hope you're doing ok and you have managed to see someone for more help/pain relief
@ewelsh I expect the "kids" are all toe-ing the line by now  Hope you haven't had to have too much in the way of medicinal chocolate to calm you down!x
@urbantigers will be nice to look forward to some days off, even though you have to work a bit longer. I suppose at least it's in the rubbish dark weather.
@lullabydream hope you're ok too, and @SbanR 
@Bethanjane22 that is enough to shake anyone up!! At least your car was locked. I hope you had a peaceful night!

Right, time to get weaving on the work front. This time next month we'll all be sick of turkey and chocolate and Mariah Carey 🤣 Have a terrific Tuesday x


----------



## huckybuck

Morning morning!

I am waiting for a phonecall from BT (on my mobile because they have cut me off my landline through absolutely no fault of my own).

I can feel my blood pressure rising already 🤬🤯

Anyway got a nice day planned as going to take Kate out to lunch. She’s going stir crazy at home not being allowed to do anything.

She’s had a follow up and all is looking really really good. There is still a chance she might have to have radiotherapy but it’s very small and she’s ok with it if it comes to that.

Hols is doing great. I was a bit worried about her wound last night as it was looking very pink around and two of the stitches were weeping. So I started the ABs but this morning it already looks much better.

It’s still a bit dark and dreary but need to try to take my tree pics lol. 

Hope everyone has a good one!


----------



## lymorelynn

Good morning
Not sure where yesterday went. Friends came over in the morning so it was tea, mince pies and lots of catching up as we hadn't seen them for ages.
Then I had a couple of things to post. I'd crocheted a blanket as a raffle prize and sent a little something to my little Welsh Lambs for advent.
Lolita was having an off day yesterday 😿 Something had given her an upset tummy and she wasn't happy having the kittens bothering her. She ate her supper last night and does seem brighter this morning but I'll be keeping an eye on her.
Hope everyone's day goes well.


----------



## Bethanjane22

Morning all,

Just wanted to pop on quickly. I had a lovely full night's sleep last night  However that is where my good fortune for the day ends. I did a covid test this morning to 'rule it out' and it was only bloody positive...🤧 So I am working from home until I test negative, which means I get lots of cuddles with my two 🧡 Unfortunately I will have to cancel seeing my parents this weekend which I'm gutted about. Mum and I were going to decorate Christmas wreaths together, but we'll just have to re-arrange for another day. Unless by some miracle I'm negative by Saturday...which is probably unlikely. I was still positive 14 days after when I had it the first time. 

Hope you get your BT troubles sorted quickly today @huckybuck

@BarneyBobCat Hope the audit goes well and that pesky cough doesn't give you too much grief. I've seen a few people recently with lingering coughs that seem to go on for weeks. Fingers crossed the X-ray is clear.

@Ali71 I totally get that feeling, the dark mornings and nights, paired with the miserable weather just make you want to hibernate with a book and ignore the world. I think being in work all day doesn't help either. Hopefully the festive gathering and sausage rolls will help you to get into a more festive mood. We put our tree up yesterday evening and I feel a little more festive now 🎄

Hope you all have a good one x


----------



## Ali71

@Bethanjane22 oh No!! Rotten luck  I know its lovely to stay home and snuggle, you don't want the Rona... I hope it's short-lived and as pain-free as possible, and you are able to go and see your folks, but if you can't they will absolutely understand and you can just postpone for a few days. I was like you and tested for 11 days although I think you are able to be out and about after 5 or 7 x


----------



## ewelsh

Morning all, nice foggy cold morning hey!

Firstly @Charity is off line as Sky have switched her off till she changes providers, she will probably go mad buy the end of the day with no internet, she has withdrawal symptoms already 🤣 she said no need to tell you all, that you wont miss her, but I know you all will 😃

I had the vets this morning with my Lucy who has another lump, so test sent off. 
Lottie dog was given a good check, her mammary cancer is back along with enlarged kidneys and other lumps, poor little thing although she is bright as a button. Blood tests done, I need to get a urine sample off for her too. The future is a lot for her, 3 operations, first to do a full left side mammary removal, a scan to check her organs, then recover and skin heal, then second op for 2 other nipple removal, then hysterectomy I think and removal of other lumps, but I will let my vet guide me as to the best way forward if any as that is a lot for a little dog.☹ meanwhile she has a new little coat 










@Bethanjane22 wow what a night you had with a drunk visitor, not funny in the night, makes me think of my 20’s when someone knocked no banged my front door, I looked out the bedroom window and this poor man was crumpled on the floor along with his bike, I went to have a look, my ex husband was hiding under the duvet 🙄 this young man was drunk and riding his bike but he forgot to turn so hit my front door, poor man ripped his ear off on my letter box 😦 every time I brasso’d that letter box I thought of him after that 😂 so I cleaned him up and took him to A&E where they stitched him up when he was sober. His bike was not repairable.
Sorry you have covid again, what a pain especially as you had plans with your mum, stay warm and snuggle with your two xx

@huckybuck BT they are painful. Hope b**** rabbit is ok 😁 Have a lovely time with Kate, you both need to relax and enjoy your lunch. Any news on Holly yet?

@BarneyBobCat How nice…😂.. its good you had an x ray, more often than not these things are a virus or need certain antibiotics, I’m sure all will be well. Good luck with last push of your challenge, soon you can relax.

@Mrs Funkin oh no I hope your boss is in a better mood, also hope your day flys by. Xx

@urbantigers good move re flexi, get the extra work done then reap the rewards xx

@Cully I do hope you can get your 3 hours a of life back 🤣 

@Ali71 it is gloomy right now, this weather doesn’t help, focus on those sausage rolls and many laughs to come with your friends xx

@lymorelynn sounds a fun afternoon with your friends, well done you with crochet blanket, I bet it was lovely, I haven’t touched my crochet stick in ages…. Ooops. Sorry Lolita was off, good she is brighter today. 


Have a good day everyone, I’m off to inspect my lot and if they haven’t made their beds stand by… 🤣


----------



## lullabydream

Good morning all!

Sorry I haven't posted for a few days. I have just slept and relaxed as I really need to get my energy levels back up.

Thank you to everyone who sent me messages about working part time, reducing my hours. It's been approved by HR. I doubt it would have been rejected but there is always that inkling that it might. Well in my head it is. Just have to get through this week, which are long shifts coming up but I will be so relieved when I get my next rota and my hours have dropped. I cannot thank you all enough as it made me realise that my work was totally encapsulating me and that's just not good/healthy.

Today I just need to do a bit of shopping and some washing. My youngest son is off work so I might get him to come shopping so he can lug the heavy bags home!


----------



## ewelsh

That’s brilliant new @lullabydream this will be a good Christmas for you 😁 yes drag your son kicking and screaming, he will thank you when he is older 😂


----------



## GingerNinja

Good morning

(just getting that i while it is still morning!)


----------



## GingerNinja

I have been on a 3 hours "Behaviours" training course (oh what joy I hear you say) which was blimmin awful - 4 lots of breakout meeting rooms with different folk to discuss videos we had watched.... just the sort of thing that I love... NOT 

And to top it off my fridge freezer, that I have had for one whole week, has started to make a loud noise. It's the freezer section and is not a vibration as it doesn't stop when I hold onto it 

HB and the ****** rabbit reminds me of the Aussie toddler and the ****** goat in the garden, have you seen it?

Poor little Lottie Dog @ewelsh  that's a lot for her to deal with, my Gipsy had the same surgery for her mammary cancer on two occasions but unfortunately it did come back eventually. I think it's more successful in dogs. She looks very fetching in her new coat 

@Cully Morrisons say that they do not deliver to my address yet I see their vans going past my house to addresses that they do deliver to round the corner!

Good news about Kate @huckybuck enjoy your day x

Have a great afternoon everyone xx


----------



## ewelsh

@GingerNinja noooooooooooo not your new fridge freezer! Get on the phone to the company now before they use Christmas as an excuse, how annoying after all the hassle you went through. Work sounds painful too, well its all gone now so try switch off xx

I have seen that child with the goat, I laughed at first but….imagine your child is famous for saying that 😳 here you go @huckybuck


----------



## Cully

ewelsh said:


> @GingerNinja noooooooooooo not your new fridge freezer! Get on the phone to the company now before they use Christmas as an excuse, how annoying after all the hassle you went through. Work sounds painful too, well its all gone now so try switch off xx
> 
> I have seen that child with the goat, I laughed at first but….imagine your child is famous for saying that 😳 here you go @huckybuck


Out of the mouths of babes hey!!


----------



## ewelsh

Cully said:


> Out of the mouths of babes hey!!



That was definitely out of someone else’s mouth and that little girl has picked it up.

Makes me think of my step daughter who was about 4 or 5yrs at the time. I had to take my dog Pippa to the vets, my step daughter was with me with eye like saucers watching and listening to everything the vet said, she didn’t utter a word. We came out to the waiting room which was full I might add, the vet looked at my step daughter and said 
” there, see how easy that was, Pippa will need another injection but it wont hurt so don’t worry”. 
My step daughter said ( she has a loud voice by the way ) “ oh its ok, my Mummy had new boobs and she had injections”

😳 

The whole room stood still, the receptionist, vet, everyone in the waiting room just stopped and stared at my chest..

I wanted to die so said in a very exaggerated theatrical voice

” Oh ha ha ha ha I don’t think the whole world wants to know YOUR Mummy had that done ha ha ha, she will be mortified”


She hung me so many times I can’t tell you, I was even accused of being racist ( which I am not ) 



So very true @Cully out of mouths


----------



## Cully

Like the little girl who told her teacher, "my mummy hides wine behind the walls".
It was a wine cabinet.


----------



## huckybuck

@ewelsh that video is hilarious!! 

My little brother (about two at the time) was in the car with Mum when she braked sharply. He said “Oh bloody h*** Mummy!!!) very innocently 😂


----------



## huckybuck

So sad to hear about your Lucy @ewelsh I hope this lump is going to be ok. 

And poor Lottie dog too. That’s a heck of a lot for a little one to contend with. How old is she?

When we were at the specialist vets a cat was going in for exactly that surgery and I remember thinking I would hate to have to think about that for one of mine. I am very sorry you are in that position and sad too for Lottie dog.

Sending positive thoughts your way 😘


----------



## huckybuck

@GingerNinja I hope your behaviour has improved after today 😂


----------



## huckybuck

🤬 BT
🤬 Underfloor heating 

What next?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh @ewelsh  Poor Lucy and poor Lottie - what a lot is going on for you. I know you will handle everything as you always do but all the positive thoughts I can muster are on the way xx


----------



## Cully

Good Morning it's still very dark ATM but I'm wide awake so no point in trying to sleep.
@BarneyBobCat , we'll be cheering you on to finish your challenge today. Good luck .

@huckybuck , glad you had a good catch-up with Kate and she is doing so well. Great news.
Oh heck I hope you don't have another household problem lurking. Have you heard anything about getting them fixed yet?
How's our Holly doing?

@GingerNinja ,have you got to the bottom of your noisy freezer? Have you put unfrozen stuff in there and it's just the fast freeze kicking in? How annoying. And _alarming_ being brand new.
No I don't understand Morrisons saying they don't deliver here. Unless it's due to driver shortages. Although I haven't heard of that here.

@ewelsh ,oh poor Lucy, I hope her lump proves to be harmless. Lottie too of course, it must be difficult knowing what to do for the best with so many problems going on. 
Are you having any luck with sorting care for your Mum?

@Charity , missing you already.😭. C'mon Sky, get your finger out!!!

Just had a text to say Tesco are delivering at 9. I'd better get up and sort myself out. Don't want to be caught in my PJ's.
Have a good day everyone whatever you're doing.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Good morning, grey here, husband was shattered and only just woke up so I’ve been lying here since about 6am waiting for him to wake so I could move. He sleeps so lightly that I daren’t move if he’s asleep or he wakes up. I was zonked out last night by about 9:45! A day of my boss in a tizzy wore me out. I’m doing well with the new rules still though you’ll be pleased to know @SbanR  

So. Today. Who knows? Need to do husband’s advent calendar at the least! Running at 9am. Friends coming for the weekend on Friday evening so can’t decide whether to try to make the house fully festive or not today, may do some festivisation but not the tree. I might save that until Monday when I have more time to actually enjoy doing it. I’d quite like to get the Christmas bedding on today, too, so I’ll have to give it a quick wash and then an iron once I’ve opened the box I collected last night containing vintage Christmas kittens bedding. I’d have done festive bedding for them but it’s all clean and ready in their room, so can’t be faffed. I’ll put some tinsel on the windowsill. Heh.

There’s a lot going on for folk at the moment isn’t there? I really wish I could be of use, I wish we weren’t all scattered about so we could help each other, as I know we would if we could. I can’t stand feeling so useless. It’s the same way I feel about my family, my Nan had a fall on Sunday night (she is 93 after all) and my mum isn’t very well either (she’s only 72 but has cardiac issues) but I’m five hours away which makes it tricky. That’s a poor excuse really, isn’t it?

Right. Best think about starting to get going. I send love and positive thoughts to those of you that need it and them. @BarneyBobCat enjoy your last day of the challenge. Running every day in November is way easier than press ups I reckon!


----------



## Charity

Good morning. Oh I did miss you all yesterday. I got up at 5 o'clock yesterday morning by which time Sky had already disconnected us so we had no internet and no phone. We thought, therefore, within an hour or so our new provider, who said it would be a seemless transitiion and they would keep in touch at all points,  would have us back up and running. Wrong! I kept on looking for messages on my mobile or on my laptop to see if there were any signs but no. I'm not good at waiting so at lunchtime I rang them, have to say their customer service was good and I didn't have to wait ages for someone to answer the phone. They assured me it would be happening but couldn't say when and, lo and behold, another four and a half hours later, we were back online and our phone connected. I have to say it wouldn't have been much good if we were people working from home. It was a very frustrating day though as you don't realise how much you depend on the internet nowadays until you haven't got it.

To while the day away, therefore, I wrapped Christmas presents and finished my cards. A friend popped in, who had just been to the funeral of one of our neighbours. 😏

Today, we are hoping to go and finish Christmas shopping and I must update my Waitrose Christmas order. and order this week's shopping. I also need to get the winter bedding down from the loft as it's turned decidely cold suddenly.

I'm sorry I can't answer all your comments, I did read them late last night.

@BarneyBobCat, last day...hooray! Well done for getting through it.
@Bertie's Mum, thinking of you and hoping you have been able to make some progress for your comfort.

Hope everyone has a good day, keep smiling.


----------



## SbanR

Good morning all. Another foggy morning. Have to rush off in a minute as have to get ready and catch a bus.
Very good @Mrs Funkin . It's getting easier I hope and will soon be automatic rather than you having to work at it  
Sending supportive vibes to those with health (human and animals) and household problems.
See you later today. Bye for now


----------



## huckybuck

Morning all. 
I am still in my PJs and the heating engineer is here 😂 

I suspect he’ll be here all day as he’s got a whole list of issues to deal with AGAIN.

Still heard nothing from BT. No idea where we go from here. We are still cut off. They are refusing to put me back where I was. Only option is accepting a new phone line and internet and package which I haven’t asked for.

I did look at Virgin but they don’t cover our house. 

I think I’m going to have to like it or lump it unless so I can get a package from Sky instead but it’s still going to mean doing what BT want me to do. Urghhh!!!

Hols is still good - haven’t heard any more yet though so might have to chase them up soon.

Right I’d better get cracking and get dressed lol!


----------



## ewelsh

Morning all, I am not keen on this foggy gloomy weather.

To all those who asked about my Lucy, we will wait and see what the lab says, not as if I haven’t been here before, she is happy and perky which is all that matters, I will face whatever the outcome and take action where needed.

We had the blood tests result back for Lottie dog, would you believe all is fine, what a little fighter she is, so the vet and I decided to go for an operation in the new year, an x ray to see if its spread to her organs, if so then stop everything if clear then a mammary slip, this will prevent discomfort or infection and give her hopefully many more years, that’s all we will do for a while, I’m working off quality of life rather than quantity.
My Mum is still in hospital, she is having Physio and eating the hospital out of house and home, she is enjoying the company and fuss I think the nurses are lovely to her. I am hounding the council and social worker over a care home, the problem is Mum has no mental issues, she is sharper thanI am I, its purely arthritis so very poor mobility, she is unable to dress herself or stand so needs personal help no medical help, she doesn’t even take an aspirin, so finding her a care home where they don’t shut her away in a room or in with people suffering with Alzheimer’s or dementia is proving difficult. Either way the hospital can’t discharge her until something is in place, so I can rest easy for a while.

@BarneyBobCat last day hip hip hoora, I bet you can’t wait. Any news of your x ray appointment yet?

@Bertie'sMum how are you getting on? I hope your getting the care you need xx

@Charity happy shopping, go destres, you need it after yesterday, xx e mail sent x

@Mrs Funkin it is difficult when you have a relative so far away, its not as if you can just pop over is it. Hope you enjoy your day after a tizzy day yesterday xx

@huckybuck not your underfloor heating again!!!!! It’s not worth it is it…I would never recommend having it to anyone, mine keeps playing up too. 
Any news on beautiful Holly?


@Ali71 how you feeling today? Brighter? 

@Bethanjane22 How are you feeling too? 

@lullabydream hows your fridge freezer?

@lymorelynn is Lolita still ok today? 


Right must get a wiggle on, waitrose at 12 thank goodness or i would be chewing grass, 5 dogs to brush and ship shape, washing to do, the ironing is piling up 🙄 Cats are so much easier than dogs that’s for sure. 


Sorry if I have missed anyone out, have a lovely day everyone. X


----------



## ewelsh

@huckybuck what are BT doing, did you ask to be cut off? If not then they have broken their side of the agreement, read your small print as I am sure they state such things. kick off my love, you should not have to have a new phone line etc, say you will put it all over facebook ( if its their fault ) 😉 We can’t have fiber optic either, too rural, no matter which providers I have tried they all go back to BT who own the line anyway, we are still going through the over head telephone lines,,,, yes in 2022 still over head..

Glad your heating will be sorted x


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Thanks for your continued concern and best wishes. After much faffing about on Monday/Tuesday I did finally get to speak to one of the GPs at my surgery (not my usual one as she's on holiday). Not spoken to this one before but she seems on the ball and is rerring me to the Acute Care home team -if I don't fall within their remit then she will put me down for a home visit from one of the other GPs. Hopefully one or the other within 48 hours.

Without actually seeing/examining me she thinks that the muscles/ligaments surrounding my pelvis are badly inflamed from the fall and will take 6-8 weeks to heal.she said that anti-inlammatories would help.But unfortunately because of other health issues I can't take those.

Family and neighbours are still taking good care of me and Lily - and as an added bonus I've lost half a stone !! However I wouldn't recommend having a fall as a dietary aid.


----------



## GingerNinja

Good afternoon chaps. Will have to be brief again as just having a quick break.

I'm sorry I missed the bit about Lucy's lump @ewelsh and only commented about Lottie Dog  I do hope that it is not sinister and I'm glad your mum is in the best place for now x

@huckybuck no, my behaviour has not improved. Apparently it's not acceptable to call colleagues muppets or idiots, let alone f***ing morons. Who knew? 

Glad that you are back in the land of PF @Charity  and super relieved that you have been "seen" and will be properly seen soon @Bertie'sMum x

@Cully I have no idea what was wrong with the freezer, from googling I suspect an issue with the evaporator fan as it stopped when opening the freezer and there was light frost on the items/shelves. It was noisy for about 4 hours, the just as I had filled out a form asking for a return/replacement, it stopped and has not made the same noise again! Waiting to hear from Curry's.

The guy that owns the meadow next to me has been digging a hole for ages..... either he is retrieving treasure or burying something!

Must go as I'm really busy demonstrating self-awareness, fostering collaboration and promoting diverse perspectives 🤭


----------



## Charity

huckybuck said:


> Morning all.
> I am still in my PJs and the heating engineer is here 😂
> 
> I suspect he’ll be here all day as he’s got a whole list of issues to deal with AGAIN.
> 
> Still heard nothing from BT. No idea where we go from here. We are still cut off. They are refusing to put me back where I was. Only option is accepting a new phone line and internet and package which I haven’t asked for.
> 
> I did look at Virgin but they don’t cover our house.
> 
> I think I’m going to have to like it or lump it unless so I can get a package from Sky instead but it’s still going to mean doing what BT want me to do. Urghhh!!!
> 
> Hols is still good - haven’t heard any more yet though so might have to chase them up soon.
> 
> Right I’d better get cracking and get dressed lol!


Oh dear, BT are a pain. We had a call from them very early this morning saying they had noticed from our router that our speed wasn't very good. I just thought 'pull the other one' so I said we were fine thank you and she put the phone down!  I do wish they would stop hounding people. I should have told her to stop wasting my time and ring you @huckbuck obviously.

If you're looking for a new package, even when we were looking elsewhere, we found Sky more expensive than anyone else for new customers.

Glad Holly's OK again today.

@GingerNinja, you make me laugh. Wonder what that guy is up to..was it a big enough hole for a body?

@Bertie's Mum, really glad something positive is happening at last, hope they hurry up.

Had a nice morning's shopping though still haven't got everything we want. While we were having a coffee, the staff in the restaurant were trying to catch a little robin which was on the floor next to someone's chair. I think he might have been injured as he kept scuttling along the floor, not flying up to the roof area like you would expect. Not sure if they caught him or not.

Every time I shop, I can't get over how prices have soared, most are nearly twice as much as they were a year ago. I did buy some kitty chocolates for someone for Christmas.....probably me. 😂


----------



## huckybuck

Given up on BT. 

They have removed the landline payment part of my account and left me with really expensive broadband and the cheap BT sports. We’ve decided to just leave it like that with no landline at all until the New Year when I can do a bit of shopping around and see if I can get anything cheaper. I just can’t deal with getting a new modem and changing internet passwords for the whole house right now. If I feel up to it I might make a call threatening to leave altogether and see if they can reduce the broadband but honestly I am exhausted over it all.

The heating people came this morning and said the boiler was dangerous. So they couldn’t look at the underfloor heating/hot water until it is fixed. They got a price for the part they “think” is broken (over £500) then said hang on the boiler should still be in warranty so very kindly spoke to Worcester Bosch for me and arranged for them to come out (Sat).

They will still have to come back again after the boiler is fixed. And in the meantime we are now without heating. It’s blooming freezing already!!!!! 

I am so glad I bought electric blankets and throws and thankfully my fake stove in the kitchen has a fan heater so that’s going to have to go on tonight!!! 

Still no news from the vets about Holly which is starting to bother me - not sure how long this second lot of tests should take but I might bE having to chase them tomorrow.


----------



## urbantigers

Good evening! I think it qualifies as evening. Not sure I know what day it is let alone what time. It’s getting to that time of year when I feel as though I’m chasing my tail even though I don’t really have much I absolutely must do. I think it’s that desire for perfection that rears it’s ugly head at Christmas. Then I’m working extra time this week. Don’t get me started on couriers - the are my nemeses right now. I am waiting on 9 or 10 deliveries from various places and via various couriers. Royal Mail posted an empty envelope through my door yesterday (ripped and placed in one of their plastic apology bags), DPD have emailed to tell me they have a backlog and are clearing that first before they attempt to deliver more recent stuff. Evri have a parcel for me that’s been out for delivery since 18th November……  I think I need to get my Christmas case of wine ordered just in case 

your GP sounds on the ball @Bertie'sMum I hope you heal quickly and that they can offer a bit more help.

sounds like you’re having a bit of a time of it @huckybuck I hope you stay warm tonight. I’m surprised Holly’s test results aren’t back yet.

I’m still having problems with sky mobile. It’s still appalling reception when talking to my work colleague. Seems better with other people but then I don’t natter all day long to other people! It’s almost impossible to have a conversation, the quality of the call is so poor. I will have to try to get through to Sky although tbh I’m not sure how. As far as I can tell, there is still a mast problem but no idea whether that’s the reason or not.


----------



## lymorelynn

Good evening all.
This morning it was right, if Lolita has brought up what she ate last night, it's off to the vets but if she's okay it's Southampton for Christmas shopping. She was fine and has started calling so I'm blaming her hormones 😹 So Christmas shopping it was.
Found some gorgeous PJ's in John Lewis for our youngest little Lamb but none in her size so I 'll have to order some online. Do you know how hard it is to find a child's watch so they can learn to tell the time? I did manage that in the end though and a hoodie snuggle thingy for our eldest granddaughter. I wanted some cosy doggy print PJ's for my stepdaughter but none anywhere I tried - some nice cat ones in M&S though 😹 Ah well, I've made a start.
Hope everyone's telecommunication problems are solved soon - last time I switched they managed to lose the old landline number which was a pain.
Have a good night folks 😽


----------



## Ceiling Kitty

Morning everyone. Sounds like a lot of palavars on various fronts; I hope things perk up for everyone.

I got a flat tyre on the way to work this morning. Fortunately I hadn't gone far, so just limped back and switched into my old car. Bit annoyed though as the dead tyre isn't that old. 🙄

Weird how BT is being rubbish. I'm not at home currently but OH says our internet and phone have been playing up, so BT are sending an engineer tomorrow. He/she will have to get behind the sofa so I told OH to 'hoover behind there for god's sake'.

December tomorrow. Huzzah!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Morning, not a very good sleep after about 2:30 this morning, so woke properly at 4:40. I think it’s chilly this morning, the air in the bedroom is certainly cooler.

Work today, don’t even know what we’ve got going on today. Sometimes it’s best not to I think. Apparently manager is coming in today for a few hours (she’s normally only Mon-Weds) as we have a new appointment system being implemented over the weekend.

Got a fair bit of our Christmas decorations done yesterday, obviously more to do but the tree will not be done until Monday as I’ve not got time over the weekend to do it nicely. I like to take a day to do it.

Legs are getting a rest today after my Run Every Day in November has now finished. It was definitely tougher this year, I only managed 96 miles in the month. Interestingly, all that running only burns off enough calories to lose not even four pounds in weight, not that I’ve lost any weight as it also makes you hungry and I’m not making good food choices currently. I must sort that out.

I wish I had something exciting to tell you all. I don’t though. On my friend got her rehomed (Home to Home, the owner is moving to Australia) Siamese called Dennis yesterday. He’s chocolate point and already has been exploring the whole house!

Have a good Thursday everyone. Fingers crossed that the GP/home assessments service have come up trumps for @Bertie'sMum. Positive thoughts to all that need them.


----------



## urbantigers

Morning! I hope this morning’s antics aren’t an omen for the day. up a bit earlier this morning and went to make coffee. Water reservoir was a bit low so got out the water to top it up and heard the sound of trickling water. I’d forgotten to take the lid off so water was pouring down the back of the coffee machine  Water flowing under it and flooding the bench. I hastily turned it off and did a temporary mop up before turning it back on and finally getting a  I will need to pull it out properly and wipe everything a bit more thoroughly when it’s all cooled down. Not a good start to the day.

hope you have a good day @Mrs Funkin 

what a pain aboup the car @Ceiling Kitty good job you hadn’t got far.

It’s December today. Not sure how I feel about that tbh. Turned on work laptop this morning to connect up and we have the Christmas “snow” on the home intranet page. Tbh I find it annoying so clearly not in the Christmas spirit yet.

The boys were good again this morning. It really does feel as though Kito has turned over a new leaf. They were both running around playing at bedtime last night. It’s nice to see Mosi running around and being so playful. He never stopped having mad half hours and jumping on to things, but I think the combination of Solensia and having his teeth sorted has returned him to kittenhood. 

I’d best think about work  On my own today as colleague is off. Manager is also off so hopefully I can just plod through the day without anything uneventful. Ocado breaking the day up by coming at lunchtime. It would be nice to get some deliveries today but anything coming via Royal Mail won’t come due to the strike. I’ve got 2 lots of coffee beans on the way - really need those. That’s if the coffee machine still works after this morning’s fiasco.


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Its December! Officially time to get excited about Christmas!! Get your advent calendars started!!

So the 3000 push ups are done. Guess what I did when I got up? 30 push ups! Think I am going to keep doing 30 in the morning and 30 at night - Ive quite got into it. I need to do more sit-ups too as they have been neglected this last month and they help me not get a stiff / sore back.

I always feel good on a Thursday as the weekend is nearly upon us - although this weekend Im going to the MILs again


----------



## GingerNinja

Just popping in to say good morning. I'm working my day off and will take a day in lieu next week. 

Work will be busy again so all very boring here!

I hope that everyone has a goodish day x


----------



## Charity

Good morning. December at last, I said Rabbits in the middle of the night. 

It's 2 degrees here! I don't like the cold. Thank goodness I'm not on early dog walking duty.

Yesterday I bought a sensor light for our bathroom as we still have no lights while we wait for the electrician and usually, at night, if I get up, I just wander about in the dark. Do you know you can see much better without glasses in the dark than you can in daylight. Anyway, this light comes on then stays on about a minute or so after you've left. I got up last night and walked straight into the bathroom door as OH had been there before me and decided it was a good idea to close it so the light wasn't shining into the bedroom before it went off. Lucky for him, no harm done. 😮 

After saying I hardly have dreams, last night I dreamt I was trying to rescue three cats and a dog from a flooded pet shop. Sometimes I was in the pet shop and other times it was all taking place in somebody's flat. The dog, a collie, was standing in about 8" of water and growled every time I went near it. I managed to find some food in a cupboard for the cats. There were a couple of other people with me but nobody I know. 

Today, as its December, I shall put up my first Christmas decoration which will be the wreath on the door. 

We have a new pet shop in town so I'm going to go and have a look and see what they've got then I'm going to help OH find some Christmas presents for his mates. You know what men are like, see it...buy it, none of this faffing about and dithering like us girls. 😂

@lymorelynn, glad you had a good shopping day. Makes it more enjoyable when you find what you want.
@Ceiling Kitty, not you and BT as well. They are bottom of our favourites list this week. Hope you and your car are back on the road again today.
@urbantigers, oh dear to the coffee machine, mop up time. Glad Mosi and Kito are full of beans. Enjoy your day on your own at work.
@BarneyBobCat, well done, finished at last. How much money have you raised?
@GingerNinja, have a good day.

And to everyone else, enjoy your first day of December if you can. Time to get Christmassy if you haven't already.


----------



## SbanR

Good morning all. It's another foggy, misty morning here. Can forget about doing any laundry; not a hope of getting even partially dry outside.
On a positive note, my lovely handymen Albert and Scott came yesterday and cleaned my gutters and windows, trimmed back the wisteria.
Off to Coventry today to stock up on Ollie's food while it's still on offer.
So that's my exciting day  
Hope everyone has as good a day as possible.

As for Christmas.
Bah!


----------



## lullabydream

Morning all!

Hoping today brings everyone some happiness in the world's ups and downs.

Today started off quite annoying. I was just off to use the bathroom and my youngest son went in to use the shower. Now I needed the loo but thought I can hold after all I own dogs that need to sit on me and I have that I can't disturb them so I usually sit a lot longer than I should when needing to use the bathroom. I don't know what happened today, oh the pain of holding on was extremely uncomfortable, I was sitting down, standing up, doing what I could only describe as a jig. I have never needed to use the toilet so urgently! The relief when my son finally emerged from the bathroom was immense! So sorry for too much info!

Anyway today's a long day at work, am so looking forward to Monday when my shift patterns change! Hopefully everything goes ok. In theory it shouldn't be too stressful.


----------



## Bethanjane22

Morning all,

Still working from home with my good friend Covid-19 🤧 Thankfully the majority of my symptoms seem to be lessening today, I've only had to blow my nose a couple of times this morning and my cough has subsided for the most part. I will do a test tomorrow morning to see if I'm still positive. Thankfully my OH seems to have avoided it for now, he's got a funeral on Friday that he doesn't want to miss, so he's been keeping his distance and testing. 

Lots of work to do today, I have a good chunk of time off at the end of December, so need to get as far ahead of myself as possible to mitigate this, because if I'm not there, nothing gets done. Oh, the joys of being a one-woman department!

@urbantigers I have done that exact same thing with my coffee machine once before 🤦‍♀️ glad you made your coffee before tackling the proper clean up. 
@BarneyBobCat Well done on completing the push ups! I don't think I could even manage one full push up, let alone 3000!
@lullabydream there is nothing more uncomfortable than really needing a wee! Next time you'll have to make sure you dash in there before him!

Hope everyone has a good day today, it's almost the weekend!


----------



## huckybuck

Morning. 
It’s not necessarily a good one as Mum is on her way back from the US today. 

Got to get my Ocado order done otherwise will forget later. Then physio.

I think I might set up camp at the retirement village where I have it as it’s lovely and warm in there!!!

The kids are wondering what’s going on as it’s so cold at home - I even left the heated throw on downstairs last night in case they wanted to use it! 

Hope everyone has a good day!!!


----------



## Cully

🐰🐰🐰
Good Morning. A bit murky but should brighten up later. At least I'm not going anywhere. Not like yesterday when I had to go to Tesco after my delivery was minus the main items I need for next 3 dinners. Out of stock my a**. I checked online after delivery man left to see they were in fact in stock. Then went in store and blow me, they were indeed in stock and on the shelves. Soooooo annoyed they can't get their act together, especially as I was in a lot of pain which the unnecessary trip didn't help. Rant over!
1st of December now, so I suppose that means I've got to get into the Xmas spirit and shrug off my Scrooge impression.
I shall make my grocery shopping list for Christmas week and stick to it (oh yeah!?!).
Must get the tree out but goodness knows where I'm going to put it. Every year there seems less room in here. 

@Ceiling Kitty ,oops, not a good start to your day with a flat. Does it just need inflating or is it kaput?

@BarneyBobCat ,well done with those push ups, we knew you'd do it despite not always feeling 100%.









@lymorelynn , glad you had such a good day shopping. Sounds like you found some perfect pressies.

@Charity ,ouch, you could have broken your nose😲.
I have to leave a light on in the hall overnight or I end up tripping over Moo. It's only a low wattage, one of those low energy bulbs.
No doubt youl find a way to get your own back😊.
How's Toppys itchy chin now. Wil he need a top up do you think?
That wasn't a dream. It's a book!!!
I bet you were thinking of going to the new pet shop before you went to sleep.
Have a lovely time shopping there and let us know if anything falls into your basket.

Oh @urbantigers ,what a nuisance with your coffee mach. I know it's a bind but could have been worse. Burst water pipes, or freezer😦!
Hope the postie gets a wriggle on and you get your fav coffee asap.

@Bertie'sMum ,hope your feeling a bit better today and 'they' can arrange sort some sort of care package for you asap.

@SbanR ,fingers crossed your trip to Coventry is successful. It's seems to be getting harder to find food for our fusspots.

@huckybuck , love to you and Holly, I'm thinking of you xx.

Right, must crack on. I've got shopping to do but my keyboard will do the walking😉 .
Sorry if I've missed anyone and for those having trouble, that BT gets it's finger out. 
Hope you've all got a weekend treat to look forward to.
Ttfn xx


----------



## Cully

huckybuck said:


> Morning.
> It’s not necessarily a good one as Mum is on her way back from the US today.
> 
> Got to get my Ocado order done otherwise will forget later. Then physio.
> 
> I think I might set up camp at the retirement village where I have it as it’s lovely and warm in there!!!
> 
> The kids are wondering what’s going on as it’s so cold at home - I even left the heated throw on downstairs last night in case they wanted to use it!
> 
> Hope everyone has a good day!!!


At least you can hand the F***** rabbit back😉. Good luck with your physio and fingers crot you get the heating sorted.


----------



## Ali71

Good Morning
Made it this side of noon today.... Nothing much to report this end, life is so rock and roll in the sticks! Skipped gym this morning but will go later. Its actually quite bright here at the moment. Next week is going to be decidedly colder so enjoy the "mild weather" while its' here.
Its the IT awards ceremony tonight and I'm having a moment of impostor syndrome/paranoia 😕 So full of trepidation! Fingers crossed, we can't change it now anyway 🤞

I'm going to do as much food shopping on line as I can in the run up to Christmas, I "nipped" in yesterday to get a couple of decorations we needed for the office and the car park was rammed, people were wandering around with trolleys piled high.. didn't look much like a cost of living crisis going on!

@Mrs Funkin well done on completing the Run every day in November, I think you definitely deserve a rest today. Hope work goes well and your boss is in good spirits with the new changes coming on board.
@huckybuck hope your physio goes well and you enjoy the warmth! Sending more lovely vibes to Holly
@Cully it's so annoying when the main things you want aren't delivered - even more frustrating when you can see them on the shelf! I'm not entirely sure some of the pickers are suited to the job. They certainly don't shop like they would for themselves. I had to cook my chicken today that I got delivered last night as it needed using up.
@lymorelynn sounds like a very productive shopping day! 
@lullabydream fingers (not legs lol) crossed your long day goes without a hitch.Roll on shorter shifts and happier you
@SbanR Bah indeed!
@Charity enjoy your little trip to the new pet shop, I hope it has some different things to try rather than the standard offerings. wouldn't it be just amazing if we had a Zooplus store, with everything actually in stock, that you could buy single packs. I had a weird dream too, involved my stepchildren, they had me doing some sort of armchair pilates. What the heck is that about.
@GingerNinja enjoy the sun, even if it's through the windows while you work. Will be worth it to have a day off next week 
@BarneyBobCat congrats in making it to the end of your challenge - you did amazingly well considering hangovers and chest infections etc! You'll be ripped come January with crunches and sit ups 
@Bethanjane22 I hope you continue to improve with your virus symptoms and get the all clear soon 

Just thinking about those having connectivity issues, we have really poor broadband at home from BT (about 2mbps) because we are so rural. Not a hope of fibre speeds. We use EE 5G instead, we have our own little aerial. It's really reasonable and we get unlimited service and decent speeds - certainly enough for streaming movies etc (and man enough for forum use  ) xx


----------



## ewelsh

Afternoon

yes I am very late, I had the hairdressers at 9.00am so you can imagine the rush I had. Have pre booked all my hair appointments right up until May 2023 all are at 1pm a much better time for me now.

Too many posts to reply to today sorry. 

@Charity sorry had to laugh at the “ you can see in the dark better without glasses on‘ made me laugh”


@Ali71 we are the same, rural broadband 2mphs but do we rural homes get a discount….no, yet we pay the same as everyone else. I will look into the EE 5G and Ariel, my husband definitely needs that when he works from home. X


have a lovely afternoon everyone, love to all those with problems and stress.x





p.s I am flipping sick of Christmas already, Classic FM play Christmas music and choir singing pretty much non stop from now till Christmas, At 8.52am I was listening to O’Come O’Come Emmanuel, I have a whole month of this 🤨


----------



## Charity

I've got a peaceful hour or two as OH has gone out for a drink with his mate. 

@ewelsh, its true, you can see better in the dark if you haven't got your glasses on, I suppose its something to do with the amount of light coming into your eye or not. You're looking glam now then, not that you don't always.
@Cully, believe me, if I'd broken my nose, I would have broken his as well. Toppy's getting itchy again sadly now the steroid is wearing off so will have to go back for another soon methinks.  I've got my Sainsburys shopping coming later, have told me they don't have any 2 pint bottles of milk (I ordered five) so they are now sending 10 x 1 pint bottles. Where the heck am I going to put 10 bottles in a full up fridge and freezer! 🧐
@Ali71, good luck tonight, hope you win. I'll be keeping fingers crossed.
@Bethanjane22 , hope you are on the mend now, better have it now than Christmas.
@huckybuck, hope your physio has done you good. When do we say goodbye to the rabbit? Keep warm if you can.

The new pet shop was rather nice. It looks really small from the outside but its a bit like the Tardis. I bought a few nice things and will go back for more at some time.


----------



## Ali71

@ewelsh we don't even have a landline - we use VOIP phones (internet) at home and at work. It was just so pointless to pay for BT when they were offering such poor speeds. If you have a local IT provider then they can usually sort the broadband for you...x
@Charity thank you  that's really kind. Glad you had a nice time at the pet store x


----------



## SbanR

Annnnnnnnddd......
A follow up.
My Elf driver to Coventry  
















Stagecoach collecting for Alzheimer's today and tomorrow.


----------



## huckybuck

Bad news from the vet. 
Probable high grade lymphoma mainly in the spleen but likely to have affected other organs already. 

We are seeing an oncologist on Tuesday. 

I don’t think we will be doing anything other than supportive treatment if/when she needs it. If there’s anything we can do now that isn’t invasive that might help her we will.


----------



## ewelsh

Oh @huckybuck I am so sorry my love, not what we hoped for at all. Gutted for you all xxxxxx

She is happy right now, so I will pray you have a lot of time together xxxx


----------



## Bethanjane22

@huckybuck I'm so, so sorry that the news from the vets isn't good news. Sending you all lots of love xx


----------



## Ali71

Oh no.... I'm so very sorry @huckybuck, Sending all the love and support from our house xx


----------



## Charity

I'm so sorry @huckybuck, I know that was the last thing you wanted to hear. Sending you a hug and love to Holly xx


----------



## Cully

@huckybuck , sorry it's not the news you were hoping for. Sending my love and hope that you still have lots of precious time together. xx


----------



## SbanR

I'm so sorry @huckybuck . I hope Holly stays well for a long time. Sending lots of love and support.


----------



## Jojomomo

I'm so sorry to hear that @huckybuck, sending love and lots of good vibes to you all xxx


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Oh, thats sad news @huckybuck


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh @huckybuck I'm so sad to read that. Poor Holly. I am going to send love and positive thoughts and will hope more than anything that you all have lots more quality time together xx


----------



## GingerNinja

I'm gutted to hear your news @huckybuck 

Did they do ultrasounds? 

I hope that you have plenty of time with darling Holly. I was so lucky to have an additional 5 years with gipsy .

Sending lots of love xx


----------



## TonyG

huckybuck said:


> Bad news from the vet.
> Probable high grade lymphoma mainly in the spleen but likely to have affected other organs already.
> 
> We are seeing an oncologist on Tuesday.
> 
> I don’t think we will be doing anything other than supportive treatment if/when she needs it. If there’s anything we can do now that isn’t invasive that might help her we will.


Oh, so sorry to hear this. Thinking of you and hoping you can get as much time with her as possible


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Morning, 

Not much to say except work today but a shorter day as I did a four hour training session on my week off. Need to pop to shops on way home to get stuff for the weekend, as we’ve got people staying. Not in the mood for it really.

All positive thoughts to Holly and her mum and dad. Oh baby girl, it’s so rubbish but you keep eating and playing and then there will be a plan sorted out for you on Tuesday I hope. Lots of love to you all in the HB house xx

Hope that @Bertie'sMum is on the way to getting sorted too.

Happy Fri-YAY to those of us with the work trauma today  Hope it’s a quickly passing day.


----------



## urbantigers

Good morning!

so sorry it’s not better news @huckybuck I hope the oncologist can offer some positive news and that Holly remains well for a long time.

I managed to make coffee this morning without mishap and the coffee machine appears to be still working, thankfully. I was worried that water may have got into places where it should not be. There are vents at the back below the water reservoir lid. @Cully I’ll give you a burst water pipe, but a broken coffee machine trumps just about everything else 

I think I now have 12 deliveries I’m waiting for, although it could be 13. I’ve sort of lost count. I did add to them yesterday by ordering a case of wine and some cocktails. Ocado bucked the trend - my 12.30 -1.30 order turned up at 11.30. Good job I work from home.


----------



## Charity

Good morning. It's very chilly this morning, would love to put the heating up but mustn't give in. Outside its foggy again.

I'm getting woken up now by OH's phone being charged by the beside. It pings with messages and the light comes on in the early hours which is beginning to drive me mad. 😖

I'm getting rather worried about parcel deliveries. DPD have suspended their deliveries for the time being and I can't find one who people speak well of so feel confident to send and that things will arrive. Any suggestions? I've got a parcel coming today which has twice been held up by strikes and I should have had nearly a week ago.

Had our Sainsburys delivery last night once the man found the house. Must be awful for them in the dark. I managed to find a home in the fridge for 10 bottles of milk! Other than that all was OK.

Nothing planned for today so will do jobs as I find. 

Thoughts are with you today @huckybuck.
@urbantigers, glad your coffee machine is working OK, you won't do that again any time soon
@Bertie's Mum, any good news at your end..hope so?

Have a good day everyone, soon be the weekend. Seems to have been a long week this week.😏


----------



## lullabydream

Morning all!

Firstly I have to say @huckybuck I am so sorry to hear your bad news..I know you must be heartbroken to hear the results. I truly hope Holly stays bright and alert for a long time. Love to you all 

Am up but knackered! I started with another headache at work and had not got any painkillers with me. I usually have some but I obviously forgot to replace the empty packet. OH picked me up from work with some thank god! Head still slightly aches

Today I am hoping to get my nails done ready for Christmas. Then chill!



Am waiting to have the energy/ wake up a bit more and jump in the shower!


----------



## ewelsh

Morning all, another foggy gloomy day, I will force myself to get out in the garden today,mainly to fill ruddy holes The Kray twins dug up…… 🤨 


@huckybuck I hope you got back safely from picking your mum up, I also hope she leaves today with the B***** rabbit, less worry and stress for you. Have a chill day, your body had a shock yesterday X
@GingerNinja yes holly had all the scans not biopsies and her other organs were ok, which like you I hope this gives Holly many more years to come. X


@Charity get OH to turn his phone on silent for nighttime, it should be a little button on the side that flips to red, that will stop all the notifications OR get a horn and blow it every time he gets a notification so he hears it too 😂
I am having the same delivery problems with DPD they were meant to arrive last night with dog food, well it if doesn’t turn up today they will all be eating rubbish.
I’m trying to think of other couriers, Yodel, Evri, UPS ummmmm that’s all I can think of.


@lullabydream happy nail day, enjoy the pamper.

@Bertie'sMum how are you today?

@urbantigers glad your coffee machine seems unharmed x

@Mrs Funkin I hope your day fly’s by too, you need to get back to check on your mice family x



have a good chilly day everyone x


----------



## huckybuck

Morning all. 
Picked Mum up last night (she’s still here) had dinner and a couple of glasses of wine then sent her up to bed. 

It was really cold in the house so had to have the heated blanket on low all night. First time we’ve ever been cold here. 

Hols is feeling the cold too so just put a fan heater on for her. She hasn’t eaten much this morning but did eat well late last night so not too worried.

It’s stitches day today which I am a bit sad about as she’s just starting to trust that I’m not going to whip her off to the vets again. So all that trust is going to have to start again urghh. 
Hopefully once today is out of the way she’ll have a respite for a while.

I still can’t get my head around the diagnosis. It makes me a bit sick to think about it. But I suppose I will. For now I am trying not to think about it too much asI am already helicoptering around her watching how much she’s eating etc and becoming paranoid. It’s funny once you have a diagnosis how you start to see things that weren’t noticeable before.

Anyway, Mum is up. Hopefully she’ll set off around lunchtime. And take the f***** rabbit with her 😂


----------



## Ali71

Good Morning
Not quite as bright this morning here, and it's definitely a bit cooler too. Not quite ice scraping weather although it will be next week!
My thoughts are with you and the @huckybuck crew Clare, I hope you're doing ok and Holly is still bright and eating xx

@Charity oh no, can OH not put it on mute till he gets up? That would annoy me as well!
I get what you are saying about the courier companies but do bear in mind that not many people post reviews when it all goes right. We are still getting deliveries consistently at the office, via courier and even some stalwart postal workers who are not striking (Royal Mail special Delivery parcels, which is how most people send things to us). I hope you can get your parcels out and sorted x
@Bertie'sMum sending healing wishes to you and hope things are getting easier
@lullabydream hope your headaches goes so you can relax and enjoy your nail session!
@Mrs Funkin hope your work day is as stress free as can be
Good Morning @Cully, @lymorelynn, @SbanR and @Bethanjane22

I do have some good news to report...we bagged ourselves the award for Best Outsource Company last night! It was a bit too late to post but I managed a big YESSSSSSSSS and a fist pump to celebrate  I'm so grateful to those who voted for us 🏆
Today I have a short day in the office, I'll be leaving early afternoon to go home for sussidge roll action and then get ready to see the girls

Hope you all have a good Friday xx


----------



## ewelsh

@huckybuck Well hopefully a cold house will shift your mum off quicker 😂 

Yes you do over analyse after a diagnosis, I did the same with my Lab when they said she had Kidney disease, it took a while for my brain to calm but it did, excceptance is a powerful healing thing. It is a shame you have to take Holly back for her stitches but she will soon realise its not like last time when she is on her way home. Lots of treats and strokes and she will come round. xx




@Ali71 congratulations that is a huge achievement, celebrate tonight over sausage rolls xxx😄


----------



## Charity

Ali71 said:


> Good Morning
> Not quite as bright this morning here, and it's definitely a bit cooler too. Not quite ice scraping weather although it will be next week!
> My thoughts are with you and the @huckybuck crew Clare, I hope you're doing ok and Holly is still bright and eating xx
> 
> @Charity oh no, can OH not put it on mute till he gets up? That would annoy me as well!
> I get what you are saying about the courier companies but do bear in mind that not many people post reviews when it all goes right. We are still getting deliveries consistently at the office, via courier and even some stalwart postal workers who are not striking (Royal Mail special Delivery parcels, which is how most people send things to us). I hope you can get your parcels out and sorted x
> @Bertie'sMum sending healing wishes to you and hope things are getting easier
> @lullabydream hope your headaches goes so you can relax and enjoy your nail session!
> @Mrs Funkin hope your work day is as stress free as can be
> Good Morning @Cully, @lymorelynn, @SbanR and @Bethanjane22
> 
> I do have some good news to report...we bagged ourselves the award for Best Outsource Company last night! It was a bit too late to post but I managed a big YESSSSSSSSS and a fist pump to celebrate  I'm so grateful to those who voted for us 🏆
> Today I have a short day in the office, I'll be leaving early afternoon to go home for sussidge roll action and then get ready to see the girls
> 
> Hope you all have a good Friday xx


Well done Ali that's brilliant. 
Sorry, I forgot you already told me about the Royal Mail Special Delivery

@huckybuck, good luck at the vets, I'm sure Holly will soon forgive you.
Bye bye rabbit.


----------



## lymorelynn

Good morning 
So sorry to see your news about Holly @huckybuck 😿 I know she will get the best care and hope she has lots of time left to be loved x
A grey day here at the moment but hopefully it will brighten up like it did yesterday.
Quick walk round to the butcher's this morning to pick up some beef for Sunday lunch - we're having my stepdaughter's family over to celebrate our grandson's 21st.
Going to an auction this evening - Christmas gifts so they usually go for silly prices but the auction house usually serve drinks, canapes and mince pies at their Christmas sale 😋
There's a pretty little cat brooch that I like but won't pay over the odds for it.
@Charity can your husband's phone be put on 'do not disturb' at night? Mine is set so that it only has alerts from certain contacts.
I've posted a few parcels over the last couple of days and my cheerful husband informed me that they won't arrive. I'm just keeping my fingers crossed.
Hugs to all who need them and have the best day that you can.
Oops - just seen I wrote this at about 8 this morning and then didn't post it 🤣 
Adding huge congratulations @Ali71 🥂🎉


----------



## TonyG

Charity said:


> Good morning. It's very chilly this morning, would love to put the heating up but mustn't give in. Outside its foggy again.
> 
> I'm getting woken up now by OH's phone being charged by the beside. It pings with messages and the light comes on in the early hours which is beginning to drive me mad. 😖
> 
> I'm getting rather worried about parcel deliveries. DPD have suspended their deliveries for the time being and I can't find one who people speak well of so feel confident to send and that things will arrive. Any suggestions? I've got a parcel coming today which has twice been held up by strikes and I should have had nearly a week ago.
> 
> Had our Sainsburys delivery last night once the man found the house. Must be awful for them in the dark. I managed to find a home in the fridge for 10 bottles of milk! Other than that all was OK.
> 
> Nothing planned for today so will do jobs as I find.
> 
> Thoughts are with you today @huckybuck.
> @urbantigers, glad your coffee machine is working OK, you won't do that again any time soon
> @Bertie's Mum, any good news at your end..hope so?
> 
> Have a good day everyone, soon be the weekend. Seems to have been a long week this week.😏


He should be able to set it so he gets neither sound nor on screen notifications, if he wishes.
I can only advise with iPhones but presumably Android has similar settings, if it’s one of those.


----------



## huckybuck

Congratulations @Ali71 thats brilliant news!

And good news here too - Hols has had a bowl of kitten biscuits and the f**** rabbit has gone 💃🤣

Mum left early cause it’s too cold in the house @ewelsh 😂


----------



## Ali71

Good girl Holly... keep nibbling those lovely biscuits 😋 
Nicely played with the heating 😉


----------



## ewelsh

So there is a positive about a cold house @huckybuck, tempting for Christmas Day hey 😂 

now wait for the phone call from your mum saying “ I don’t understand why my heating bill was so high” 😉 


Good girl Holly, there you go, forgotten about those stitches already xxxx


----------



## Charity

OH has taken the hint and done something with his phone. If it pings tonight, I shall get up and put it down the toilet. 😖

My Royal Mail parcel hasn't arrived. Too late now I would think, they aren't known round here for delivering passed about 3 o'clock. Before I say that, I had better check the porch......_patters off. _Nope, nothing. 😏


----------



## urbantigers

I’m glad that Holly has eaten @huckybuck Remember the mantra treat the cat in front of you and not the disease. I’m keeping everything crossed that she continues to eat and remains well for a long time. Bet you’d pleased to see that back of that rabbit! I’m having a similar situation with Mosi and the carrier as he’s been to the vet loads lately due to his dental. Every time I start gathering things together to go out he does a disappearing act. I got the carrier out the other day and he fled. He’s due back on Thursday for his next Solensia injection so I hope he’s forgotten about it by then.

Well today I have had 4 parcels delivered. 2 Amazon Prime ones that were scheduled for tomorrow (not going to complain about that), my Evri parcel that’s been with them for 2 weeks (phew!) and one of my coffee bean deliveries. What I haven’t got is any of the stuff I’ve been waiting for for ages and desperately need. So I’m part happy. It’s also friday so that’s made me a bit happy. I’ve put Jingle Bells as my ringtone on my phone and I’ve listened to some Christmas music. The Grinch has left the building  

Well done @Ali71 👏


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Awesome @Ali71 - what lovely news  Many congratulations.


----------



## lullabydream

Evening all!

Congratulations to @Ali71 

So today has been a bit of a weird one.

After finally dragging myself into the shower when I was putting on my face moisturisers I heard Ivy cry. I thought she sounded close, I was just sat on my bed but she never came to me. I thought it was odd but carried on getting ready. 
After I got ready though I went to see where she was, couldn't see her in the bedroom, checked my eldest son room, not there and then I asked my youngest if he had seen her. So he helped me look...my house is a small terraced house. Kept calling but heard nothing. Went down stairs to my eldest son. He hadn't seen Ivy and he shot upstairs to look for her. As I was panicking I thought would phone OH. Luckily he works just down the road about a minute walk if that!
Went upstairs to aid in the boys searching. When I thought to myself, I thought she was close when I was on the bed. Anyway, as I have an ottoman bed I couldn't see how she could get in but thinking well there is only the bed left to search...lift up the bed frame and out springs an Ivy as my OH walks in the door! What a relief. I can only think she tried to climb in that small space as Pixie may have scared her when she knocked a lot of my make up flying about 8am this morning.

So after that fiasco, everything seemed to go right..I got my nails done and I am in love


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oooh, pretty @lullabydream I miss being able to have nice nails, high heels and business dress. Royal blue polyester is just dreary...


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oooh, pretty @lullabydream I miss being able to have nice nails, high heels and business dress. Royal blue polyester is just dreary...


Depends how short it is @Mrs Funkin


----------



## Mrs Funkin

It's deffo NOT Carry On style, BNC


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Mrs Funkin said:


> It's deffo NOT Carry On style, BNC


It is in my head


----------



## ewelsh

Pretty nails @lullabydream I wouldn't be able to do anything with long nails like that.. how do you mange 😂


----------



## SbanR

ewelsh said:


> Pretty nails @lullabydream I wouldn't be able to do anything with long nails like that.. how do you mange 😂


That's what I thought 😹


----------



## lullabydream

ewelsh said:


> Pretty nails @lullabydream I wouldn't be able to do anything with long nails like that.. how do you mange 😂


Would you believe the younger girls at work have a lot longer nails!

I used to have really long natural nails but during and after being chronically ill they got ridiculously weak and would break. I really struggled to cope without them.


----------



## GingerNinja

Congratulations @Ali71 that's a wonderful achieve for both of you 

With regards to Holly @huckybuck I was the same with Luna, I noticed how pale her nose was or how her fur was thinning on her back legs..., turns out it hadn't changed at all with hindsight. Her nose is always pale and her back legs look the same 8 years on! Her demeanor though is something that I could read at the time and you will be able to with Holly. I agree that you treat the cat rather than the disease, she is well at the moment (once she's recovered from the vet visits) and so enjoy every moment. I sound very flippant but I'm not, my heart breaks thinking about how you must feel because I've been there. Sending much love x

I've not had a great work day but it's over now. I may do a bit over the weekend to get in top but then I'll be picking up colleagues work on Monday, so I'll see how I feel 

Night night x


----------



## Charity

Good Caturday morning. Up early as its OH's day out so I'm on dog walking duty but not until at least the sun comes up. My OH said cheerily it will be warmer than yesterday. What's that I asked. 3 degrees he said. Ha flippin' ha. Still I suppose it gets the blood flowing. 

Last night, I fell asleep during two episodes of Doc Martin...oh dear. I ought to go to bed at 9.00 as that's when my body tells me it wants to sleep but as its rarely before 11.00, then it gets in a strop and doesn't co-operate hence I spend half the night awake. However, last night I didn't and had a good night and a quiet one with no pinging phone.  

As predicted, my parcel didn't turn up for the third time yesterday so hoping it will today. 

Hope everyone has a nice day and stay warm.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Good morning, looks grey and cold. Veeeerrrry late night for me, not in bed until midnight! Awake just after six but couldn’t be bothered to open my eyes properly, so did some active dozing.

Today’s plans are parkrun, make lunch for guests, they will sleep for about three hours (that’s what they do on Saturday afternoon when they come to stay), then out for dinner. Don’t know what I’ll do in the gaps to be honest. Maybe some washing, as we’ve got visitors the heating is on, so I’ll be able to pop washing on the airer and it will dry  Cor, I’m exciting, aren’t I?

Have a happy Saturday. I’m worried we’ve not heard from @Bertie'sMum - or maybe we have and I’ve just missed it? Hope you’re improving BM. I keep falling behind with what’s going on. Hope the woofers are settling in @ewelsh and kisses to Holly @huckybuck xx


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Its Caturday! But Im off to the MILs. Booo. Oh well, never mind. Will be setting off mid morning. Hopefully the traffic is kind


----------



## Ali71

Good Morning
Thank you for your lovely wishes x
Late night (for me) too, I didn't get home till 11 after chatting with the girls all night, so many topics covered, some funny and some sad. By the time I sorted the cats out with some food and got settled it was gone 11.30. I hoped they would let me sleep late but nope, their breakfast time is their breakfast time, regardless of when they ate last! So they were playing chase at 3 and finally I gave up at 3.45. I did sleep again till 6.20 when OH surfaced for work.

I've got washing on and hoovered, bathed and breakfast while I still have some energy, in case I run out of steam at some point (likely). We have 2 large solid oak chests for sale on Marketplace and someone wants to come over on Monday evening to pick them up, so next job is they need emptying and the clothing redistributed... this is all in preparation for our new bedroom which is being fitted in February. We may be in a bit of a pickle till then but we can't leave it till the last minute to have an empty room. Next is the bedroom suite to go but we'll do that in the New Year.
@Mrs Funkin hope you enjoy your parkrun and having some visitors in the house. Definitely take advantage of the warmth!
@Charity fingers crossed the parcel turns up today. I'm still waiting for things too, deliveries are a nightmare. Maybe you could have a little snooze to make up for not sleeping well.
@BarneyBobCat safe travels, hope the roads are ok and the company good later

I hope everyone else is ok and enjoying a leisurely Saturday morning xx


----------



## SbanR

Morning all. It's another beautiful sunny morning so going to get a load of washing on in a minute as it's going to be rain, rain, rain and yet more rain next week.
Might get round to a bit more tidying up outside. Mainly trying to dig up lemon balm which is fast becoming an invasive nuisance. If my knee permits, that is. My right knee has become very stiff this past week.
Wishing everyone a happy restful weekend.


----------



## lymorelynn

Good morning from the dull and damp south coast.
I can't get up yet. Being sat on by the BLCs 😹
Mr. Green is such a cuddler 🥰 Miss Purple wants to help write this 😹 Mr. Red wants to kiss my nose 😽
Nothing at the auction last night but we did get champagne and nibbles and then stopped for fish and chips on the way home.
I'm out shopping later and hoping to finish crocheting a snowflake blanket this evening. It's pretty and I've made one before but it is quite complicated and not the clearest of patterns to follow. Just two more rounds to do though.
Hope everyone has a good weekend whatever you have planned 🙂


----------



## GingerNinja

Good morning from soggy Norfolk. Thank goodness the rain has stopped and the sun is trying to come out.

I've got a Tesco order coming today hopefully with a few Xmas bits. Got fresh pastry so I can make sausage rolls to pop in the freezer which I did last year and they cooked perfectly from frozen. Chestnuts for the stuffing but I need a lot more to make that, it's such a faff but I don't think my son will talk to me if I don't make it!

Sorry to those that are having delivery issues... I've ordered son's GF a blanket hoodie thing so fingers crossed that it arrives by Xmas as I think they use royal mail. I will have to get the remaining presents, luckily very few, next week. I don't think I'm doing presents with my parents this year unless they find something they want. 

I must get some late breakfast and get on with my jobs!

Have a lovely day everyone x


----------



## ewelsh

Morning all



wet and cold here too, my lawns resemble a big bog….

I also am waiting on a delivery, I was so cross yesterday I ended up phoning the company, conversation went like this.

Me “ My order was not delivered yet again”
Them “ there are courier delays all over the country I am afraid”
Me “ Yes I am aware of that, however, this has happened the last two months, last month being two weeks late, I have now used up all my extra supply of dog food, there wasn’t a courier issue the last two months, so obviously there is a problem here”
Them “ Oh”
Me “ exactly, meanwhile I am the one who pays for a plan, a plan that was set up by you, a plan that delivers my dog food monthly, a plan that your happy to take my money off me before delivery is made, a plan that leaves my dogs without food, a plan that is clearly not working, a plan that I will cancel unless you get me my delivery by tomorrow”
Them “ ummmm”
Me “ No umm at all, either you do or dont”
Them “ we will give you a 50% off your next delivery“
me “ I dont want discounts, I just want my delivery on time like you promise”
Them : I will reorder and get another delivery out for you tomorrow”
Me ” Tomorrow will be lovely thank you”
Them “ will you let us know if yesterday’s delivery arrives so we can cancel tomorrows”
Me “ To be honest, if yesterdays delivery arrives, I will keep that so I have extra stock again, which I am happy to pay for”
Them “ oh you cant do that, its not in your plan”
Me “ seriously“ 
Them “ Yes your plan is so many pouches per month, we pride ourselves on supplying the correct amount of food so your dog stays healthy and does not become over weight”
Me “ Right…. So your happy for dogs to be hungry and loose weight by not delivering food”
Them ” ummmm”
Me “ exactly, I rest my case, please get me my order“


I am still waiting……….. I am still not happy….

What is wrong with this country, does nothing work anymore?


Off to kick a delivery man… oh no wait, there aren’t any 😉


----------



## huckybuck

Brrrrrrrrrr 
I thought my Tourette’s had been cured yesterday after Mum left with F**** rabbit in tow. But no…
It’s a f**** freezing morning in the HB house this morning. 

Boiler man is supposed to be coming between 7am and 6:30pm.
I am so scared he’s not going to be able to fix it today (mainly because if it’s the part we think it is, is he really going to be carrying a £500+ part on his van?). I have visions of “we need to order it in and come back so I ordered two small oil heaters last night. 

We can’t carry on like it any more as the house is just getting colder and colder. I think big rooms and big windows and tiled floors is
just a recipe for a fridge. 

Hols had her stitches out last night and was good as gold but she is absolutely petrified of me now. Each time I go near her she cowers as if I’m going to whisk her up and pop her in the carrier. It’s quite heartbreaking but hopefully won’t last.

She hasn’t eaten much since we got back last night but hopefully that will pick up later. 

I can’t think about doing anything today apart from make soup to try to keep warm. 

Hope everyone has a good day!!!


----------



## Ali71

Keeping everything crossed you get your heating sorted HB - it gives me the ump being cold, and my whole body complains as I am in permanent "shrug" position.. tense muscles everywhere. In the worst case if they can't fix it on the spot then grab your new heaters and camp out in one room that you keep warm. We did this at our old office, the landlord put in a heatsource pump when the old oil boiler failed and our electricity went up double - it was almost as much as the rent so we told him to switch it off! Good old Screwfix with their oil fired heaters saved the day.
Suki hates the cat carrier and runs under the bed when I leave the house for a day or two. Once he realises he isn't coming with me every time he soon comes round.

@ewelsh sounds like you got a bit of a jobsworth..they hadn't banked on dealing with an angry Welsh lady today  Hope your delivery turns up x


----------



## ewelsh

@huckybuck I feel your pain, its horrible being cold. Those oil heaters do work quickly and will take the chill off quickly, when are they arriving? 

As for the boiler man carrying parts 😬 i will keep everything crossed. Holly will come round bless her xxxx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I dread to think what these days will cos whilst we’ve got people! It was £16 yesterday (gas and leccy) will be more today as we are here all day. We are going out later though.

I feel weary. Guests have gone for a nap, so I’m being lazy and am in my bed with electric blanket on. I just CBA to do anything.


----------



## Ali71

Can you turn the heating down a bit while people are having a nap and you're in bed to @Mrs Funkin? Just have a rest while you can. I CBA either, I've got a blanket over me on the sofa while I type, going to grab a break before OH gets home and all hell breaks loose with moving clothes etc.


----------



## urbantigers

Morning!

Oh I hope you keep warm @huckybuck and that the boiler if fixed. It is getting colder now and not the time to be without heat. The cold makes my body hurt in places I’d forgotten about when it’s cold. Just a little bit of warmth is such relief, especially after trying to keep it turned off for a bit longer than usual this year. I hope Holly comes around and eats something. At least she’s got those stitches out.

I just want to scream about deliveries but I know it won’t help so am trying to be pragmatic. Stuff will come. Eventually. I hope. I hope your dog food arrives @ewelsh

It’s a lovely sunny day here (from the inside, probably a bit nippy outside but better than rain) so I will likely go out to do a bit of shopping and get some bits. I may accidentally on purpose stumble across my favourite coffee shop and get myself a nice coffee. I go shopping at this town (where I work) these days instead of my slightly nearer and more local town shops because of the coffee shop.

I sympathise @Ali71 , no I empathise. It doesn’t work like that here either. I often hope that feeding them later at night will result in a later morning alarm call but it never works. This still want breakfast at their usual time regardless of when they had supper the night before (and of course it’s necessary to start asking way before usual time just in case  ). Mosi and Kito were both a bit of a pain this morning. Mosi woke me at 4.45 demanding attention and then Kito woke and although he wasn’t mega early, he was more shouty than he’s been for a while. Good job I was able to go back to bed. Kito came for some extra special Kito cuddles but MosI remains unrepentant.

ETA I thought about @Charity early this morning when a text came through on my phone at 4.30. I have my phone by my bed only because I listen to an audio book when I go to bed. I don’t have many notifications that make a noise or light up the screen so it’s not usually a problem. People don’t normally text me in the middle of the night. It was the flippin electricity people telling me they’d added £66 to my meter credit. Well thanks for that but did they really have to notify me at 4.30am?

ETE again - postie has just been and brought me 4 parcels


----------



## lymorelynn

Some norty kittens to brighten your day


----------



## urbantigers

Adorable @lymorelynn I so want Mr Red!


----------



## Charity

I think we're all in need of those pics of naughty kittens @lymorelynn, how can you not smile. 

Oh @huckybuck, when it rains it pours doesn't it. I know how you feel about the engineer and spare part, engineers, don't seem to carry anything nowadays and are always trotting off to the DIY store (so they say) but lets be hopeful. Has he turned up yet? Hope you've got lots of layers on.

Toppy is like Holly, every time I get my coat on now to go out, he hides under the bed. I assume he thinks I'm taking him to the vets. He never used to do that. Hopefully Holly will realise in a day or two things are Ok. That's probably why she's not eating at the moment, she is on alert.

@Mrs Funkin, grit your teeth and carry on, it can't last forever.

ewelsh, is that the frozen food? Hope that's not been sat in a warehouse somewhere. You'e ruined that person's day now you know...poor thing.😋

My parcel arrived at last. Now waiting for a couple of Amazon ones this afternoon, they don't usually turn up until early evening just because I want them NOW. Been on the phone for nearly an hour with OM, they are always long calls. We were both commiserating that neither of us is going to have the quiet Christmas we want. 😏

I am going to order an electric clothes airer this afternoon which I've been toying with for weeks since the tumble drier is still out of action. No doubt, when I've got it, OH will then decide to find a man to mend the tumble drier.  Yes, I know I could find a tumble drier man but I refuse to do everything in the house, this is maintenance which is not my job!

I am sick to death of our bathroom.  How I wish I'd taken up with a DIY enthusiast or a builder/tradesman years ago. We have no proper lights, a shower which only produces warm water so you can't have a HOT shower or bath. The electrician has kept us waiting about four weeks so he had better be coming next week or else. 

Yes, I'm in a bah humbug mood today!


----------



## huckybuck

Boiler man is here. He didn’t take his shoes off and then went upstairs to look at the airing cupboard without even asking grrrrrrr

He’s got my goat already 🙄


----------



## Ali71

#rude!
No biscuits for him (unless he can fix it today) 🤞🙏🙏


----------



## ewelsh

😂 😂😂. I am sorry but is it me or are we all having a pffft day, let’s all go to @lymorelynn house, kittens, cats, tea in t pots, cakes, heating…. Bliss.


----------



## ewelsh

I’d kill him @huckybuck after he fixed the boiler of course.


----------



## urbantigers

ewelsh said:


> 😂 😂😂. I am sorry but is it me or are we all having a pffft day, let’s all go to @lymorelynn house, kittens, cats, tea in t pots, cakes, heating…. Bliss.


Oh yes please. Count me in!


----------



## lullabydream

Afternoon!

I don't know how I made it to work this morning. I was so bleary eyed, needing matchsticks to hold my eyes open. Am here and it's been fine. Better than expected! 

I have been spacing my day out as I have a 10 hour shift! Only job left though is to mop floors! The floors needing mopping are tiny too! 

The person who am supporting has gone for his afternoon nap! So other than being here now not a lot to do!


----------



## GingerNinja

ewelsh said:


> 😂 😂😂. I am sorry but is it me or are we all having a pffft day, let’s all go to @lymorelynn house, kittens, cats, tea in t pots, cakes, heating…. Bliss.





urbantigers said:


> Oh yes please. Count me in!


Me too!

I would be fuming too @huckybuck , if he can fix the boiler maybe forgive him just a little bit!

I've just dipped my oil tank (it's old and the view pipe is green so I can't see the level) and it's still about 2 thirds full. This is good because I don't need to have anxiety attacks every time it fires up, but it's bad because I can't order a top up which means I will have to order when it's colder and prices will have risen even more 😔. I am glad that reprogramming the timings etc has worked at reducing usage but it has been very mild so far.

I've just had a RM tracked package delivered which was posted Thursday, so that was good.

@lullabydream I wish you could come and support me 😜 I'm happy to do the housework but I need motivation to get on with it!


----------



## huckybuck

ewelsh said:


> 😂 😂😂. I am sorry but is it me or are we all having a pffft day, let’s all go to @lymorelynn house, kittens, cats, tea in t pots, cakes, heating…. Bliss.


I’m in - have you seen her emergency booze stash!!


----------



## huckybuck

Supposedly it’s fixed. He’s changed different parts to what the heating engineer thought it was so we’ll see. 

Now got a few hours wait while we try to get the underfloor heating and hot water up to temperature.

@Mrs Funkin this might make you feel better…bearing in mind it’s electric only yesterday and we are cold


----------



## BarneyBobCat

huckybuck said:


> Boiler man is here. He didn’t take his shoes off and then went upstairs to look at the airing cupboard without even asking grrrrrrr
> 
> He’s got my goat already 🙄


Lets hope he doesn't go for a large poo too


----------



## lullabydream

@GingerNinja am the same as you though, for my own housework I need motivation to do it!


----------



## BarneyBobCat

My wife stroked barney's bottom


----------



## Ali71

Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ewelsh

😲😲😲😲😲😲😲😲😲💩


----------



## Bertie'sMum

@Mrs Funkin and everyone else checking up on me - apologies for not posting for a few days. At times I think that I'm a wee bit better and then at other times the pain seems just as bad. It will be 2 weeks tomorrow that I had my fall and really didn't think that I'd be laid up for this long. Praying that I'm fit enough to host the family lunch I have planned for the 11th.

Can't remember if I reported that the paramedic from the home care did visit on Wednesday - a couple of hours after she left I had a call from my nominated GP ! She wanted to go through what happened and what the hospital had told me . Apparently the report from the hospital mentioned a "wedge" fracture at one of my thorasic vertebrae - however this tallied exactly with an old injury on file so is nothing new and not related. She issued another prescription for more Tramadol and said to speak to her again next week if pain is still bad. I think she did mention physio but tbh there's no way I'd let one near me at the moment.

I'll try to report and participate more often but I'm finding it uncomfortable to sit at my PC and not very good at using this old tablet of mine.

Hope everyone (both 4 legs and 2 legs) are all OK.


----------



## Charity

BarneyBobCat said:


> My wife stroked barney's bottom
> View attachment 580470


I'm suddenly right off my dinner tonight 😝


----------



## Cully

@Bertie'sMum ,thank you for updating us. We've all been thinking of you.
Please don't worry about posting if you're finding it too much. I do understand how uncomfortable it can get trying to type. It's surprising just how many muscles typing uses, especially in your back. So just a word or two when you're up to it will be lovely.
I'd enquire what the physio is going to involve. I doubt they would physically manipulate you while you're in so much pain. But they might suggest something like heat therapy which I found wonderful on my back. Also they could just suggest simple tailored exercises, maybe ones you haven't tried before.
Well I do hope you're fit enough for your family lunch on the 11th but I'm sure guests will understand if you're not. Maybe you can delay it for a while.
Take care my lovely, I hope you can manage a few gently Lily cuddles xx.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

@Cully I've been using my heat pad regularly - it's the only thing that gives me some relief - and Lily only leaves my side when my neighbour comes in to feed her !


----------



## Charity

Good morning. Woke up this morning thinking I was dreaming that Bunty and Toppy were in the room. Not possible as they are in the living room and can't get to the bedroom. We have a heavy wooden screen we put up every night across the hallway which stops them getting to the bedroom and kitchen. Not dreaming...somehow last night they had managed to move it literally itches and squeeze through the gap. I put the light on and there was Toppy sat leaning against my OH, don't know where Bunty was at that point. Decided might as well get up then...while OH sleeps on. 
I put the teddy bear bedding on last night, bliss, it's so much warmer than nasty cotton sheets. Recommend it to anyone who feels the cold.

Had quite a productive day yesterday getting a few things done..hooray. All but one expected parcels arrived...hooray. 

I ordered a clothes airer from Lakeland, decided not to get an electric one as too expensive. I had just placed the order, literally about ten minutes before the post lady arrived and one letter was from Lakeland full of vouchers. 😟One was for 20% off items over £50 which my airer was. I don't believe it !!! (Victor Meldrew voice). I tried phoning them to see if I could change or cancel the order, I was on the phone waiting about 20 minutes then a voice said I was 9th in the queue so I gave up. *****!!! 

Today, I think I'll start the Christmas decorations if I can persuade OH up into the loft to get them. Not sure I can put the tree up as, if the cabinet man delivers before Christmas, the tree will likely be in the way and I don't want to have to move it, so that may have to wait a while.

@Bertie's Mum, how about asking a physio if ultrasound would help, you can't feel that at all, unless the machine being rubbed across your skin would cause pain? I am sure there must be some method which they could use. 
@huckybuck, hope you are waking up to a warm house this morning.
@lullabydream, hope you're having a relaxing day today. Next week can only be better can't it.

I had better go and rattle the teacups so OH will get himself out of bed. He'd stay there until lunchtime I reckon otherwise. He did get very cold outside all day yesterday which I keep telling him isn't good for people our age. 😏

Have a good day everyone and enjoy yourselves if you can.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Good morning, it’s a bit grey here but thankfully not raining. Cor! It was cold on our way back from Bognor last night. It’s about 1.5 mile walk each way I was glad of my big coat. Pleased to report that the new Indian we went to had excellent food and service, basic decor but I’d rather good food. Pretty expensive for a little seaside town though!

Today is a run this morning, then breakfast cooking (mmmmm, bacon!), I’m presuming our guests will leave before lunch (if not, I’ve an emergency quiche in the fridge!) then it’ll be bed stripping and sorting. And the heating will be back off again!

Thank you for the update @Bertie'sMum I'm pleased you have had some contact and have some more painkillers prescribed.

Do you think the boiler is mended @huckybuck ? Fingers crossed. How’s your little lady now? I do hope she ate yesterday and has stopped giving you the old stink eye!

@BarneyBobCat a case of Poo Finger! Never good. Barney, what are you doing to your mum? I bet you were laughing BNC 

I hope you all have a nice smooooooth day, without dramas. Seemed a bit of a “down” day yesterday, didn’t it? Maybe the moon was doing something weird…! If you believe that sort of thing, retrograde planets and all that malarkey.

Happy Sunday


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Morning! Still at the MILs, looks like a grim day here - grey and wet for the drive home, boooo!

So yes of course I was laughing uncontrollably at Mrs BNC - Barney is such a clean cat so this was obviously some sort of pooping error, but funny!

Had a nice evening yesterday, Chinese takeout for tea then watched the football and finally the 1% quiz thing which I hadn't seen before but I was quite good at it.

I was hoping it would be dry today so I could go out on my bike but looks like that isn't going to happen. I just bought a Zwift Hub as they are finally back in UK stock so that will be coming this week - bit of an early Christmas present to myself


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hurrah for the Zwift Hub thing - you’ll be addicted in no time @BarneyBobCat - husband loves racing on there.


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Mrs Funkin said:


> Hurrah for the Zwift Hub thing - you’ll be addicted in no time @BarneyBobCat - husband loves racing on there.


Ive been doing spin classes two times a week too - already addicted! Plus this means I can use my bike more during the winter


----------



## lullabydream

Morning all!

I am shattered but have a long day at work...I don't start till 11 but it's Sunday dinner day so 2 roast dinners to cook. It's not too bad in the sense it's not a whole joint but it always makes me starving as I gulp my sandwiches down and all I can smell is gorgeous roast dinner! 

I wanted a lie in this morning but the dogs disturbed me at 6. Usually it's my husband they disturb but for some reason it was me. So I fed the dogs and cats. Came back to bed thought well I still can have 3 hours planning to get up at 9. Struggled to get back to sleep so probably fell asleep at 7 and was woken with cramp in my leg. So had to hop out of bed to stop it. That was at 8 and there was definitely no chance of going back to sleep.

Roll on 8:30 tonight when I finish work then I have Monday and Tuesday off and working shorter hours!


----------



## huckybuck

Morning all. 
We have heat!!!! 
It took a long time but it finally got there. Now I just need to readjust the timers again to keep the house warm enough whilst not costing us a fortune. I actually left one of the new oil heaters I’d bought on all night for Hols.

I woke up in the night (too hot as had left my electric blanket on) and got up to check ok her downstairs and she decided she fancied being hand fed biscuits!! Then Grace had a coughing fit and puked hair all over the bed.

I am shattered this morning lol!!

It’s a bit gloomy and grim but it’s lovely and warm inside so it might just be an FA Sunday. 

Have a good one everyone!!


----------



## Cully

Bertie'sMum said:


> @Cully I've been using my heat pad regularly - it's the only thing that gives me some relief - and Lily only leaves my side when my neighbour comes in to feed her !


They are brilliant aren't they and I have @BarneyBobCat to thank for recommending them.
I use mine for pain relief and also for an hour to warm my bed up. I'm glad you're finding yours useful.
Good girl Lily, keeping your Mum company☺.
Fingers crossed you have a 'good' day xx.


----------



## SbanR

Morning all. It's back to grey and damp; getting us ready for next week's rain I guess.
Had a surprisingly (for me) productive day yesterday. Did so much more in the garden than I anticipated.
My washing on the line had almost dried in the breeze and I finished it off on my heated airer. You should have got a heated one @Charity, it gets the washing dry in no time at all. Had to laugh when your dream turned out to be true. Aren't they clever, and determined 😸 
My 'to do' today is get my finger out and order Ollie a new scratcher while the ZP discount is on.
But first have to get the belly pork on. It's currently marinating in Zhoug paste - a discovery from Tesco.


----------



## GingerNinja

Good morning. It's grey here too, but not too chilly but that may be because I had to have a hot shower to ease my legs/ankles.

@Bertie'sMum I'm glad that you've got ongoing support/pain relief and really hoping that they can sort you out something to ease it further xx

@lullabydream your job is some form of torture! I hope that you get your own nice dinner once you finish.

I've never heard of Zhoug @SbanR , I will check it out!

I've got to clean the kitchen properly today but will do so after I've made the sausage rolls. First got to get sausage meat and thyme from the farm shop, I will keep my fingers crossed it's not too salty.... they love a salty sausage here!

Have a lovely warm cosy day xx


----------



## ewelsh

Morning campers, I am ignoring the weather today, plus I have turned my heating up a fraction, 16 downstairs now, upstairs still chilly.

I finally had my dog food delivery, which goes to show they can deliver next day after all…. Yes it was pitch black when the delivery arrived but the girls had there regular food this morning so happy campers here.

I made a start on my Christmas tree, I have a theme this year rather than the normal chuck it on, my tree is bird themed, however I had to pick it up 3 times last night, each time I found Libby underneath 🙄 

@Bertie'sMum oh I do wish I could help you, so pleased to hear your heat pad is giving some relief, either way I hope the problem gets sorted for you properly. Xx

@Charity had to laugh at Toppy on your bed, almost like a Tah dah look what I have done, they can be so sneaky cant they. Very annoying re Lakeland, hope you can spend your vouchers.

@Mrs Funkin yes 100% the moon affects me, normally in a good way. Nice you had a good meal out. X

@huckybuck hoorah heating, oh the simple things are the best aren’t they. How is Holly this morning after her midnight feast? Xx

@lullabydream 😲 all that cooking, poor you, they are still long hours you are doing, roll on 8.30 😲

@BarneyBobCat safe journey home, poor Mrs BNC I-bet she wont look at that finger in the same light again. 

@GingerNinja happy kitchen scrubbing and salty sausage day.

@SbanR you have motivated me to get myself in gear.



Lots of sorting to do today after the mess of the Christmas decorations.

Have a lovely day everyone x


----------



## Ceiling Kitty

Christmas decs today. The attic beckons. I have to stack a stepladder on top of two chairs to get up there. This is safer than it sounds*.





*but still wouldn't fit anyone's definition of 'safe'.


----------



## GingerNinja

Which heated airer do you have @SbanR ? I think my son may have to invest in one for his flat.


----------



## Cully

Good Morning everyone.
I woke early and wiped all the condensation off the windows. Then left a couple ajar, as you do. 
I fed Moo then as it was still cold I went back to bed and although not intending to, I dozed off.
I woke to a crashing noise and went to investigate, only to find not only Moo and Sooty, but _two_ other cats in the kitchen. One I've never seen before😮!
Did they scarper once rumbled? Not on your life. Sat there with big eyes. Obviously well briefed by Sooty.
So I did the only thing possible, loaded 3 plates with breakfast and told them sternly it was a one off. Ha!!

@ewelsh ,good luck sorting your Christmas decs out. Poor Libby must be disappointed her 'new scratcher' keeps collapsing on top of her😉.
Glad you got your delivery last night. Poor driver was probably quaking in his boots lol.

@SbanR ,I was thinking of getting one of those dryers but worried it would just make condensation worse.
Mm, another who will be looking at Zhoug. Never heard of it🤔.

@huckybuck ,hurray with the heat at last. Hope you get your timers sorted. I bet Holly loved the surprise warmth overnight.
Poor Gracie. Hope she feels better after getting rid of what was bugging her🤢. 
Oops with your electric blanket. Is there a setting to automatically switch it off after so long?

@Charity ,ooooh, so annoying about the vouchers!! If I buy something then someone tells me they bought the same for only £££ I do that loud La la la thing so I can't hear them.
Aw bless Toppy and Buster. I know it can be annoying, but I love their patience and determination. I believe they can turn to liquid and ooze thru small gaps😂.
I love my teddy bear bedding too. Unfortunately madam has claimed it and slaps me when I try and go to bed and disturb her sleeping on it, sigh!


Oh well, tIme to do something useful.
I caved in last night and put the CH on for a couple of hours. Tbh it wasn't so much me feeling cold, but worried about allowing the flat to get too cold. I got rid of the mould problem once and want to stop it coming back. Not sure if I'm doing the right thing but there is so much conflicting advice.
I need to make a list of grocery shopping for Xmas but keep worrying there's not enough room in the freezer. There always is. I'm just a born worrier.
Have a lovely day everyone. Sorry to those I've forgotten to mention.
Toodle pip and tiddly pomp







😚


----------



## SbanR

GingerNinja said:


> Which heated airer do you have @SbanR ? I think my son may have to invest in one for his flat.


It's a Black & Decker 3 tier which I got at sale price thanks to Mr &Mrs F. It does warm up very quickly and gets very hot too - you can place your hand on a heated rung but can't comfortably keep it there for too long!

ETA @Cully if you read about heated airers, they all say you need good ventilation. So a door needs to be left open, which it is in this house for the Princeling to move about.


----------



## Charity

SbanR said:


> Morning all. It's back to grey and damp; getting us ready for next week's rain I guess.
> Had a surprisingly (for me) productive day yesterday. Did so much more in the garden than I anticipated.
> My washing on the line had almost dried in the breeze and I finished it off on my heated airer. You should have got a heated one @Charity, it gets the washing dry in no time at all. Had to laugh when your dream turned out to be true. Aren't they clever, and determined 😸
> My 'to do' today is get my finger out and order Ollie a new scratcher while the ZP discount is on.
> But first have to get the belly pork on. It's currently marinating in Zhoug paste - a discovery from Tesco.


I would have got a heated one probably if it was another time but too much expense at the moment. Mine is coming today (have to say although Evri get a lot of bad press) I have had two parcels delivered within one day of ordering so no complaints here).


Cully said:


> Good Morning everyone.
> I woke early and wiped all the condensation off the windows. Then left a couple ajar, as you do.
> I fed Moo then as it was still cold I went back to bed and although not intending to, I dozed off.
> I woke to a crashing noise and went to investigate, only to find not only Moo and Sooty, but _two_ other cats in the kitchen. One I've never seen before😮!
> Did they scarper once rumbled? Not on your life. Sat there with big eyes. Obviously well briefed by Sooty.
> So I did the only thing possible, loaded 3 plates with breakfast and told them sternly it was a one off. Ha!!
> 
> @ewelsh ,good luck sorting your Christmas decs out. Poor Libby must be disappointed her 'new scratcher' keeps collapsing on top of her😉.
> Glad you got your delivery last night. Poor driver was probably quaking in his boots lol.
> 
> @SbanR ,I was thinking of getting one of those dryers but worried it would just make condensation worse.
> Mm, another who will be looking at Zhoug. Never heard of it🤔.
> 
> @huckybuck ,hurray with the heat at last. Hope you get your timers sorted. I bet Holly loved the surprise warmth overnight.
> Poor Gracie. Hope she feels better after getting rid of what was bugging her🤢.
> Oops with your electric blanket. Is there a setting to automatically switch it off after so long?
> 
> @Charity ,ooooh, so annoying about the vouchers!! If I buy something then someone tells me they bought the same for only £££ I do that loud La la la thing so I can't hear them.
> Aw bless Toppy and Buster. I know it can be annoying, but I love their patience and determination. I believe they can turn to liquid and ooze thru small gaps😂.
> I love my teddy bear bedding too. Unfortunately madam has claimed it and slaps me when I try and go to bed and disturb her sleeping on it, sigh!
> 
> 
> Oh well, tIme to do something useful.
> I caved in last night and put the CH on for a couple of hours. Tbh it wasn't so much me feeling cold, but worried about allowing the flat to get too cold. I got rid of the mould problem once and want to stop it coming back. Not sure if I'm doing the right thing but there is so much conflicting advice.
> I need to make a list of grocery shopping for Xmas but keep worrying there's not enough room in the freezer. There always is. I'm just a born worrier.
> Have a lovely day everyone. Sorry to those I've forgotten to mention.
> Toodle pip and tiddly pomp
> View attachment 580476
> 😚



@Cully, if I had somebody called Buster on my bed this morning then I definitely was dreaming. 😂 Do try to stay warm please, its more important than other things.


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> I would have got a heated one probably if it was another time but too much expense at the moment. Mine is coming today (have to say although Evri get a lot of bad press) I have had two parcels delivered within one day of ordering so no complaints here).
> 
> 
> 
> @Cully, if I had somebody called Buster on my bed this morning then I definitely was dreaming. 😂 Do try to stay warm please, its more important than other things.


Sorry Bunty, oops!😮
I'm cat sitting Bertie and Buster today so got confused. He's a lovely snowy white boy with a really nice nature so hope Bunty wouldn't be too annoyed😊.


----------



## urbantigers

Afternoon! I’m too late for good morning as I didn’t emerge from my cocoon until gone 12. Well, I did obviously get up to be on breakfast duty earlier but I do that in a bit of a trance at the weekends and head straight back to bed. Kito wasn’t too impressed with that but as it was 6.30 I just ignored him and he soon shut up. He slept in the living room last night on the sofa, Mosi was on the bed and he didn’t wake until 5.45 and went into the living room when I assume he woke up Kito. But impressed with them both this morning. Kito has just leapt out of bed and chucked up a furball but I guess he couldn’t help that  

Hurrah for heat @huckybuck I hope you are nice and warm now.

Glad you are getting some relief from the heat pad @Bertie'sMum but sorry you are still in so much pain.

Hope your day goes by quickly @lullabydream It must be really difficult to cook a roast dinner then have to eat sandwiches yourself!

Yesterday was bitterly cold. The temperature when I went out was 9 in the car and dropped to 6. But it felt way colder than that. The sort that chills you to the bone. I was glad to get home and back in the warmth. 

Despite yesterday’s deliveries, I am still waiting on lots of stuff and 2 that I need urgently and ordered ages ago . Wonder whether there will be a delivery today.

lol at Toppy and Bunty @Charity They obviously outwitted you last night


----------



## huckybuck

@Cully I have visions of that advert where the cats all pile round to the house for a party!!!

It’s like having teenagers and when you stagger downstairs in the morning and find them all sprawled over the living room and kitchen eagerly waiting for the offer of breakfast 🤣


----------



## urbantigers

A quick good morning, very tired after a not very good night. Not the best way to start a 5 day week 😕 at least the boys were good. Kito woke and came for a bit of a cuddle, the first part at least which involves kneading my chest but he decided not to stop around for the bit where he flops down across my mouth and throat and nearly cuts off my ability to breathe  However he then just lay down beside me in Mosi’s place. Mosi was at the bottom of the bed. They both just lay there quietly until 5.30. I got up 5 minutes later but there was no noise, at least not until I initiated a game of ping pong. They are both clearly trying desperately to stay on Santa’s nice list.

I am sporting a lovely bruise on my arm where I fell into the door handle yesterday  

Anyway, must get on. I’ve pretty much worked my hours for my extra flexi day but am trying to build up a bit more as I have 23rd booked as flexi too but have no intention of doing long days that week! I have the 22nd booked as annual leave and plan to work as short a day as possible on the 21st. I will be in holiday mood that week!

Have a good Monday everyone, or as good a monday as is feasible.


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Monday again! Oh well, short week for me as I have Thursday and Friday off for some Christmas fun - meeting my parents Thursday then Christmas markets Friday. 

Good football game last night - England were a bit nervy for the first 35mins and looked the likely losing side but then a couple of moments of magic put that thought to bed. Roll on Saturday - France will be a really tough game.

Its possibly going to snow this week so Im expecting it to be cold - winter coat is out for work today!


----------



## Charity

Good morning all. Can't see the weather outside at the moment but no doubt will be gloomy.

Had a lovely night in my teddy bear bedding. However, OH who has been moaning for about a week he's too cold, said he was too hot. 😖

Don't mention couriers to me today. Yesterday, I arranged collection of a parcel online and I was trying to print the label. Unfortunately, my printer had run out of ink so that put paid to that until today. when I get more cartridges. The courier I chose sent me a confirmation e-mail then about ten minutes later another telling me they had tried to collect from my home but failed so would make two more attempts then I would have to re-order. 😮 Firstly, I had booked to take my parcel to the nearest drop off shop and, secondly, nobody had come to the door and certainly wouldn't have within ten minutes of me ordering. Honestly, all this drives me mad and gives me even less faith in couriers than I had before . Now I've got to get new print cartridges and try again. 

On Saturday I phoned the garden centre we went to last week to book a Christmas lunch for Friday as it looked really nice when we were there. I pressed the button on the phone for restaurant and a man answered who said they never answer the phone in the restaurant and he was in the plant section.😏 I wasn't planning on a vegan Christmas lunch . He very kindly walked all the way to the restaurant while chatting to me on the phone but no one was available so took my name and said someone would phone me back. Yesterday afternoon about 4.30 I got a call and managed to book us a table. Wasn't expecting anyone to call on a Sunday afternoon. Full marks to that company.

Nothing planned for today, I need to get some washing done now I have my new airer. That arrived by courier within 24 hours of ordering! Seems OK and will do the job until OH gets the tumble dryer mended.

@urbantigers, well done managing to get lots of time off Christmas week. Well done Mosi and Kito for letting Mum have some quiet time.
@BarneyBobCat, good week for you, hopefully, glad you enjoyed the footie and two nice days to come at the end of the week.

Hope everyone has a good day and a good week.


----------



## Cully

huckybuck said:


> @Cully I have visions of that advert where the cats all pile round to the house for a party!!!
> 
> It’s like having teenagers and when you stagger downstairs in the morning and find them all sprawled over the living room and kitchen eagerly waiting for the offer of breakfast 🤣


I have watched as Moo checks the coast is clear, then Sooty walks up the hallway into the bathroom. Moo follows whilst looking behind to check they've not been spotted.
It's exactly like the teenager who is sneaking a boyfriend upstairs. 
It always makes me chuckle.😄


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Morning, chilly here too. Looks a grey sky out there. I’ve decided not to run today, have a busy day of chores ahead. Did some of the post visitor chores yesterday but then we went to the Sailing Club AGM, so that ate up afternoon chores time. Watched a gentle Christmas film on Amazon Prime yesterday (an English one, called Your Christmas Or Mine, only released the other day - you might like it @urbantigers ) and went to bed early as I’d had two midnight bedtimes Friday and Saturday.

Today is also potentially Christmas Tree day. I feel a bit odd as it’s normally done on 1st December, so I almost now feel like I can’t be bothered…but I will be I guess. Must do the last few Christmas cards too and post them. Might just about get there if I send them now.

Right. Up and at ‘em. If I lie here lollaxing, nothing will get done!

Happy Monday everybody, keep warm and do something that makes you happy.


----------



## lullabydream

Morning all!

I really thought I would have a lovely lie in today However, I completely forgot OH has a hospital appointment with othodontist. It's quite a weird one, he's got crowding in his mouth and his a slight over bite. He's religiously gone to the dentist all his life. His dentist retired so a new one has come on board who is worried about his teeth and gums. It looks like his bottom teeth at the front are going in to his gum and he's worried it will get worse. So has referred him to hospital to see if they are willing to do anything. He's always wondered why he never got braces when he was younger. 

Sunday dinners were cooked and appreciated!

Hope everyone has a good day!


----------



## SbanR

Morning. The predicted showers have started.
Sigh........


----------



## GingerNinja

Morning all, another working week.....

I have Thursday ad Friday off this week (as my usual plus day in lieu) and so mum is coming late afternoon on Wednesday and going home Friday lunchtime as she has a social life and has xmas meals to go to  So I will have to go shopping with her to get presents for my nieces and my aunt.

It's bright but cloudy here and just starting to drizzle, it doesn't feel as cold as yesterday.

Nothing else to report, Ginkgo is walking around crying because he doesn't like the clean sheets on my bed  he will give in eventually because it's his favourite daytime nap place.

Have a good day everyone x


----------



## lymorelynn

Good morning
A lovely day yesterday with my stepdaughter and family for our grandson's 21st, marred slightly by our granddaughter's boyfriend dumping her a couple of days before 💔 They'd been together for about 18 months so she was very upset. Lots of grandma hugs needed.
I'm just waiting for the vet to answer the phone to get Sybyl booked in to be spayed 😿
Back in call again yesterday so that's it. 
Have a good day everyone whatever you have planned


----------



## huckybuck

Morning all. Although it’s dreary outside it’s fairly perky inside. After two days of sleeping Hols perked up last night. She’s already had a good breakfast and a swim! 

Today I need to get cracking on Christmas stuff. I am SO behind as SO un motivated this year. I need to get to the post office and then Tesco to start the cooking and freezing process.

We ate absolute rubbish all weekend as I was trying to empty the freezer and kept finding fish fingers, hash browns and sweet potato fries so ended up eating all that! Now it’s time to use up the fridge so there will be some very sorry looking veg to disguise in a curry later.

Right ho hope everyone has a productive day today.


----------



## GingerNinja

Sorry it hasn't worked out with Sybyl @lymorelynn


----------



## ewelsh

Morning all, 


Its surprisingly calm and mild here, I am almost too afraid to say that…. 

Had an awful nights sleep, all Lottie cats fault, she went out for a wee last night around 9.30pm, 10pm I called her but she wouldnt come in, I left it till 10.30pm still nothing, so out with my torch, wellies etc, it was poring down so I knew she was hiding, I must admit I was cursing her then, but I couldn’t find her, I was out looking till 11.30 so back in, dogs put to bed, left kitchen window left open and off we went to bed. To make matters worse one of my favorite characters was killed off in my book, it was such a shock I didnt see it coming, so I was restless between that and Lottie, so I was back out at midnight, 1.00, 2.00, 3.00am I found her fast asleep and warm in her bed in her potting shed, I was too relieved to be cross, so I am feeling a little tired today, but lots on today so I will probably crumble later.




@lymorelynn Oh I just read about your granddaughter Lynn, oh poor little thing, its a horrible feeling, one I am sure we all have experienced, Martin Brown broke my heart at 15yrs old, he dumped me at the fair 😂 I thought I would never get over him, well I saw him a few years actually all I can say if thank goodness he dumped me 😂 
I hope your Grandson enjoy his 21sr birthday xxx
Shame about Sybyl Lynn, I bet your disappointed, she is a beauty, will you keep her or find a forever home? There’s us all thinking her boyfriend wasn’t wooing her, poor little Sybyl xxx


@huckybuck have I missed something? How is Holly swimming? So pleased she is brighter today, all back to normal and she has forgiven you for the vets. Xx



I must go got a lot to do today



Love to all have a lovely day xxx


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Some good news for a change................... I managed my first shower and hair wash in two weeks yesterday !! Such a good feeling. Small problem, I was knackered afterwards


----------



## huckybuck

@Bertie'sMum that’s great news. You always feel so much better after a good brush up.

@ewelsh she likes to paddle in water bowls, the hen water bucket, the coffee jug when I fill it. It’s an MC thing where they test for ice. In Hols case she goes a bit mad and tries to swim in it!


----------



## ewelsh

Holly sweetheart, giving your paws a swim, what a clever girl you are. Lovely to see you happy again xxx


----------



## lymorelynn

Sybyl is booked in for her spay next Monday, when I take the BLCs for their second jabs. 
I haven't decided on her future yet but I think she would be very happy as a spoilt, only cat. She hisses and growls if the babies come nearer, though she can go up to them without any issues, and is jealous of any attention given elsewhere. She will push Lolita or Coco off my lap to secure her place there.


----------



## ewelsh

Sybyl is just beautiful look at her eyes, obviously not meant to be a Mummy which doesn't suit everyone. X

You will have a long list of people wanting her, and yes I agree a single home where she will get the attention she thinks she needs 😉 


Good luck next Monday Sybyl xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Fabulous that you've managed to have a shower and hair wash @Bertie'sMum - I hope that this means you are feeling a bit better too xx

@lymorelynn I'm so sorry about Sybyl not managing to conceive. I hope that you find the puuuurfect place for her, where she can be fully spoilt with attention on nobody else  

I've had such a busy day! Not stopped since about 8:30 except to eat my lunch. House is now back to normal after guests (here's a random query for you. If you were staying in a house and had an en suite bathroom, why would you go downstairs and use the "shared" downstairs loo to go for a poop? The man does it every time they stay). I've washed and ironed bedding in ours and guest room (I did have to use the dryer, I couldn't face not getting everything done today!), cleaned everywhere, done the rest of my ironing, dinner in the slow cooker and lots of tree decorating. I feel whacked out! Still got to do the veg for dinner tonight yet. Going to work for a rest tomorrow


----------



## Jaf

Mrs Funkin said:


> Fabulous that you've managed to have a shower and hair wash @Bertie'sMum - I hope that this means you are feeling a bit better too xx
> 
> @lymorelynn I'm so sorry about Sybyl not managing to conceive. I hope that you find the puuuurfect place for her, where she can be fully spoilt with attention on nobody else
> 
> I've had such a busy day! Not stopped since about 8:30 except to eat my lunch. House is now back to normal after guests (here's a random query for you. If you were staying in a house and had an en suite bathroom, why would you go downstairs and use the "shared" downstairs loo to go for a poop? The man does it every time they stay). I've washed and ironed bedding in ours and guest room (I did have to use the dryer, I couldn't face not getting everything done today!), cleaned everywhere, done the rest of my ironing, dinner in the slow cooker and lots of tree decorating. I feel whacked out! Still got to do the veg for dinner tonight yet. Going to work for a rest tomorrow


Ewww! I am baffled on your behalf. When I have guests and I check the loos I'm always amazed (disgusted) that loos are dirty. Don't they clean after themselves?!? Brush and loo cleaner right there! Not that I ever comment.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

There's never a "mess" so to speak, I just think it's weird. They only have one bathroom at home, no downstairs loo. It's just a funny thing to do I think. I guess I should be thankful that he doesn't use our "main" bathroom - which we only use to actually have a bath in when we have guests, we use our own en suite the rest of the time people are here. 

Maybe it's me that's weird


----------



## Jaf

Well now that I think about it I never use the downstairs bathrooms, I always go upstairs! 

Maybe your friend doesn't like to stink up the bedroom.


----------



## ewelsh

How strange @Mrs Funkin maybe your guest doesn’t like to do a poop near his own wife’s nose but your nose is fine 😂 😂 

We have had loads of guests over the years, I am not shocked anymore at humans funny ways. I think the funniest was one guest asked for a larger bedside water glass, so I said there are pint glasses in the cupboard, he took a flower vase 😂, that still makes me laugh now. One odd one was a lady had kissed the dressing table mirror, it took ages to get her lipstick off. Another person removed the ceiling spot light bulbs 😂 oh I could go on and on 😃


----------



## ewelsh

Just remembered visitors who kept moving the bed because they hated sleeping with their feet facing the door, i had such a shock when i went into the bedroom when they had left 😂


----------



## Jaf

My friend had a guest who urinated in the wardrobe (fairly common apparently) but also urinated on the telephone and the television!! Blew them up. Drunk, I hope.

I had a guest who had a bottom problem whilst staying here, proceeded to flush roll after roll of paper...blocking the pipe which I had to dig up!! He knew not to flush paper as I have a septic tank.

@ewelsh I admit to moving beds at airbnb, but only cos they were single beds and I worried I'd fall out. Of course I moved them back. Excellent way to see how clean a place really is!


----------



## ewelsh

@Jaf urinated in the wardrobe 😲 and the telephone and television double 😲😲

as for the septic tank 😱 I cant bare to be anywhere near my garden when the septic tank cleaner is around so I cant begin to imagine how bad yours was 😶


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh it's awful how people think they can treat your house when they are a guest! I've had the carpet melted with someone putting their hair straighteners on the floor, that's the worst thing that's physically happened. I can't justify a new carpet for it, even though it annoys me every time I go in that room. 

It's awful isn't it? Anyway, sorry, don't want to take over the thread with, "Terrible Tales of Things Your Guests Have Done"


----------



## ewelsh

Thank goodness I have never had my carpet burnt 😶 


@Mrs Funkin this thread is for chatting, I always find it fun when we all share our experiences. In future if you guest revisit, I suggest a sign on your downstairs loo, - loo for number 1st 😂


----------



## huckybuck

My Mum has broken a blind, and pulled a door handle off the door, (locking herself in in the process 🙄😂) dropped dark eyeshadow onto cream carpets and left dirty tissues in the bed!

My Dad no 1 has spilt aftershave on TWO painted chest of drawers which I had to get re painted as it stripped the paint, spilt coffee and tea down the walls and onto the cream carpets and kicked every single stair with his freshly polished brown shoes getting shoe polish on each step. 

Aunty P has broken a blind and tried to blame the cats 🙄 and burnt a bedside table with her curling tongs. 

Nanny was an Angel 😇


----------



## ewelsh

I’m surprised you let your mum out the bedroom @huckybuck 😂


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Good morning, still dark here and off to work for a rest after yesterday!

I’m pleased I had a productive day for a change though, so often I just lose focus and end up doing nothing. Sad to report that our Christmas film last night was rubbish @urbantigers (Three Wise Men and a Baby).

Just work for me and then a quick pop into the supermarket on the way home for milk, couldn’t be bothered to go yesterday as it would have interrupted the flow of chores. Have a good day everyone.


----------



## urbantigers

Morning!

I am so glad I live in a one bed flat and can’t have visitors  

That sounds positive @Bertie'sMum Is the pain any better?

Sorry that it hasn’t worked out with Sybil @lymorelynn She’ll make someone the perfect buddy. It does sound as though she’d like to be Queen of the Castle and no competition.

Mosi is like Holly and loves water. He had a paddling pool when he was younger and he sits by the sink sticking his paw in any water. It was getting Mosi that made me change from having a glass of water by my bed to a water bottle - he kept sticking his paw into the glass  I have to keep an eye on my coffee….

The boys were not so good this morning. Sometimes Mosi sleeps through until time to get up but if he wakes earlier he tends to get up to use the tray and then he’s a pain meowing and pawing at me and generally annoying me when I’m groggy and desperately wanting more sleep. Kito was a good boy again, with just a bit of quiet whining 5 minutes before I got up.

Thanks for the heads up about the film @Mrs Funkin I saw that one in the schedules and wondered whether it was a Christmas take on 3 men and a baby but I think I’ll pass on it. 

I’m really not feeling great today. Despite having 2 lie ins at the weekend I’m enduring one long fibro flare up which has been going on for about 4 weeks now. Fed up of it now 

im thinking of buying a heating pad for my neck and shoulders - has anyone tried these? I can’t copy links easily from Amazon app but I’d probably just get short one rather than one that goes all the way down my back as I think the latter will be too long for a shorty like me as well as possibly too heavy. It’s for pain relief but if it keeps me warm too that’s an added bonus.


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Restless night for me, dont know why but Ive been watching the clock all night. So Im tired today - and its spin class today, which will be brutal. My Zwift thing comes today too so I will be playing with that tonight - double exercise should get me off to sleep tonight hopefully!


----------



## Charity

Good morning. Having a laugh about all your visitors and their antics. @Mrs Funkin, next time yours come you should put an 'Out of Order' sign on the downstairs loo. 😂

Looks like we're in for very cold weather in a few days....brrrr.

OH was going out today but now he's not so I shall comandeer him for getting the Christmas decorations down from the loft and then making a start. I have mislaid the recently bought hook to the front door for the wreath already so that's a good start. 😏 Think the rest of the day will be wrapping parcels etc. if I can turn my mind to it. 

@urbantigers, I'm sorry you're not feeling good today. I've got one of those shoulder heat wraps. Mine is pretty heavy but its really comforting when you've got it on. Probably better for you to find a lighter one. I'm hoping my OH is giving me a back pad for Christmas, it was on my list. 

@BarneyBobCat, not like you to be in the insomniac club. Hope you get a better night tonight.

Hope everyone has a good day and keep warm.


----------



## lymorelynn

Good morning
Mr. L has a cold - man flu at the very least 🙄 so he had to have the heating on yesterday. He'd better not complain about the cost. He did manage to help me get a large box and the Christmas tree out of the loft so he's not totally useless 🤣
Library day for me today and a bit of shopping in Lymington. 
I tried putting up my Playmobil advent calendar yesterday - I know, a bit late - but some small creatures have wrecked it already. It's over 20 years old and the little boxes are falling apart. I need to selotape them back together so I can't blame the kittens for all of damage. 
The door wreath is up so I have made a start.
Hope everyone's day goes to plan and is as good as it can be x


----------



## GingerNinja

Good morning. It's bright and sunny here now but was very cold last night... everything is covered in a thick frost. Bird feeders were empty so have been refilled but I worry about their little feet on the frozen metal perches 

I'm sorry you are not feeling great @urbantigers. Constant pain is so draining, no wonder you are so fed up wit it. I hope that you can find a heat pad suitable for you x

Just work for me also, but hopefully a less full on day today.

Happy Christmas decorating to those that are in the spirit. I'm not getting a tree this year because my living room is in a state and I have a large oak TV unit in the middle of the room! My son's flat is nearly finished but he'd rather spend the weekend in bed or go to a gig than finish the last bit of painting and cleaning up (he has to rent a van and come up pick up said unit plus a bed frame from me).

Have a good day xx


----------



## ewelsh

Morning all

@huckybuck will be thinking of you today, I hope the oncologist can answer all your questions.

Shame your Christmas film wasn’t up to scratch @Mrs Funkin but the title did give a clue, 3 Wise men and a baby is a recipe for disaster, hope your working day passes quickly so you can get home again xx

@urbantigers sorry your Fibro is flaring up, thats must be pulling you down, definitely try a heat pad, I know many who swear but them xx

@BarneyBobCat agreed with @Charity its not like you to be in the insomniac club, too much wind hey! 😉 enjoy spin class.

@Charity happy decoration day, glad your not going up in that attic again, watch your back today xx
“Saint Antony, Saint Antony, bring back Charity’s wreath front door hook where it belongs” thats a bit long isn’t it 😂

@lymorelynn oh now I do feel for you, a man with ”flu“ has to be the most annoying thing, funny how they change their minds so quickly over heating and such 🙄 so sorry about your Playmobile advent calendar, little monkeys, I still havent forgiven Libby for damaging a family Christmas decoration that had been in the family for years…
Hope you enjoy your shopping xx


@GingerNinja do you have a plant in your living room? A little tinsel maybe? Anyway Christmas is what you make it and who you make it with. X



Well I am bracing myself for the biggest tantrums from Libby, her Canagan food delivery is delayed “surprise surprise”
I have contacted the company direct and said there will be ructions but nothing they can do…I have tried Amazon but they dont have her flavour.. she is a little like her Mummy, a sweetheart if all goes as it should, but the minute it goes wrong she kicks off 😂


Lots to do today, library, recycling centre,, gardening and ironing whilst watching dreadful tv as nothing is on.



have a lovely day everyone xxxx


----------



## Bethanjane22

Morning all,

Very chilly one here today, my car was reading 2 degrees when I got in to head to work.

I'm officially Covid negative today, so back to the office I go (sadly) I was very much enjoying being at home with the girls.

These stories of 'things guests have done' has made me remember why I never ask anyone to stay over at ours  I don't mind entertaining, as long as they all bugger off at an appropriate time. Having to wake up the next day and play hostess again is far too much for my social battery, which is rarely more than half full.

I'm having a pretty crappy body image time at the moment. I've gained a bit of weight recently (eating too much and moving too little) and this morning I REALLY saw it when I looked in the mirror. So, I'm going to try and get out for a walk a few nights this week to try and feel a bit better. It's so easy to be lazy in the winter, I need a kick up the butt to get some of these extra pounds off.

In the new year I need to really focus on getting fitter. I was doing really well in the summer of this year, I was out walking a lot, eating better and just being less lazy.

Anyway, hope you all have a good Tuesday


----------



## ewelsh

Glad your nasty covid has gone @Bethanjane22 shame you had to go back to work today xx yes having guest is a pain in the butt, I have no patience anymore but my husband is a social butterfly and keeps inviting people to stay, plus as we live so far away they stays for days, I used to do all the trimmings, roses by side of the bed, best towels, best food, full on entertaining, but now its more take-a-ways, mismatch towels 😂 


As for putting on weight, snap, I put on, no sorry - struggled on a pair of jeans yesterday whilst doing a little disco Dad dance…. Way too tight, I must get out more For longer walks, I think we all add more weight on over the winter months, its all the high calorie foods around. On a brighter note, it will soon be the longest day and then the nights will start to draw out and spring will be here. Xx


----------



## lullabydream

Morning all!

I have had a good lie in for once! I don't know if I feel better for it or not. Still in my pyjamas at the moment so thought I would just come here and have a look around.

Yesterday the orthodontist said to me husband that he needs braces at a very expensive price. OH is freaking out as we don't have the money. The orthodontist did say there is possibly a payment plan. OH isn't currently in pain, but he's uncomfortable. I have told him he needs it doing but then he worries about the cost. Even my youngest son said you need it doing Dad. Just see what the orthodontist says after it all goes back to your current dentist then referred to another local orthodontist.

We did manage to do some Christmas shopping at Lincoln if picking up some socks at Primark is shopping! Oh my the queue was ridiculous. Then because I was in the queue I saw some Christmas tea towels, I originally picked up elf ones but OH told me elf's are freaky get the snowman ones!

Last night we chilled and watched Your Christmas or mine on Amazon Prime. I really enjoyed it. OH said it's not as good as Love, Actually which is one of his favourite films. It was nice to see something different than those generic Christmas Films made in the US.


----------



## lullabydream

Afternoon all!

I have been on the hunt for of all things; Toffifee for the boys Christmas. My youngest son has to have some for Christmas and birthday which is April. So I thought will be easy to find! How wrong was I!!!

So firstly hit B &M..no where to be found, Poundland no, The Range no Wilko's no. Finally found them in Tesco although only a few left! I was getting quite hot going into each shop trailing around looking! Then of course it was absolutely freezing when walking shop to shop!

I also wasn't see chocolate oranges all over like I normally do, plenty of matchsticks but hardly any after eights either!

I also found two little mice in the card shop for the tree. I thought you would be so pleased for me @Mrs Funkin


----------



## Ali71

@lullabydream if the Toffifee don't make it through till Christmas they also have them in Asda (I just checked their website)

Sorry I haven't posted this week, I have been reading but sadly seriously lacking in Christmas cheer! I nosedived at the weekend and have had my head under my wing. My tree is still in the box in the loft so I need to get myself in gear😬.

@Bethanjane22 I'm really pleased to hear you are covid free. I find these winter months a challenge as its not always easy (or safe) to get out and exercise outside. Plus I don't know about you but I do tend to cook more comfort food (and eat more of it lol) @ewelsh is right, only another month and we'll be on the other side and looking towards lengthening days and we all like being outside more when the weather is nicer! I am totally with you on the social battery, that's such a good way of explaining it x

@huckybuck hope everything went ok today, sending love to you all x
@urbantigers sorry to hear you're having a flare-up, I hope you can get some relief from the heat pad
@Mrs Funkin hope your day at work was not too stressful. You did make me laugh about your guest having a poo in the downstairs loo! You need to put a fake snake in there next time he comes and wait for the shriek 
@Charity hope you've managed to get Christmassy and haven't done yourself a mischief in the process
@lymorelynn sorry to hear about Sybyl, bless her heart. I'm sure she will make someone a perfect companion. Hopefully Mr LC will be feeling better soon, and that you don't get said cold either x
🤣@Jaf that toilet story reminds me of the film Along Came Polly, where Ben Stiller goes on a date and tries to flush a monster poop down the loo with her brand new Egyptian Loofah 🤣 (he still gets the girl in the end haha)
@BarneyBobCat good luck with spin, hope you get a second wind from it that helps you sleep tonight
@GingerNinja if I don't get on with the decorating by this weekend then I probably never will... we had one year when we were in a state decorating and just thought to heck with it! Have you got any fairy lights you could hang up anywhere? Christmassy enough!!
@Bertie'sMum hope you're feeling ok...

Sorry if I've missed anyone xx


----------



## huckybuck

Awful day. 

I wish I hadn’t taken Mr HB with me to the oncologist as we are polar opposites on what we now want to do for Hols. 

The prognosis was worse than I expected without chemo and with chemo only about 6-8 months (most of that would be spent having it).

It’s all pretty crap.


----------



## Charity

huckybuck said:


> Awful day.
> 
> I wish I hadn’t taken Mr HB with me to the oncologist as we are polar opposites on what we now want to do for Hols.
> 
> The prognosis was worse than I expected without chemo and with chemo only about 6-8 months (most of that would be spent having it).
> 
> It’s all pretty crap.


I am sorry Clare, I know how disheartening it is hearing this news. It doesn't help if you and Mr HB aren't in agreement on the best course of action as you need support at this time. I know, for me, as all the cats are mine, not ours, the choice was mine alone. Perhaps have another talk with your vet which might help clarify things for you one way or the other. It is crap, you're right. Big hug for you today xx


----------



## oliviarussian

huckybuck said:


> Awful day.
> 
> I wish I hadn’t taken Mr HB with me to the oncologist as we are polar opposites on what we now want to do for Hols.
> 
> The prognosis was worse than I expected without chemo and with chemo only about 6-8 months (most of that would be spent having it).
> 
> It’s all pretty crap.


So incredibly sorry to hear this Clare, I hope you can come to an agreement  sending love x


----------



## SbanR

huckybuck said:


> Awful day.
> 
> I wish I hadn’t taken Mr HB with me to the oncologist as we are polar opposites on what we now want to do for Hols.
> 
> The prognosis was worse than I expected without chemo and with chemo only about 6-8 months (most of that would be spent having it).
> 
> It’s all pretty crap.


I'm so sorry to hear this. My heart breaks for you. Sending love. Xx


----------



## Willsee

@huckybuck I’m sorry to hear about Holly, I’ve been following her story over the last few weeks and I can’t believe this is happening 😿.
Please take care of yourself xxxx


----------



## Ali71

I'm so very sorry Clare, thinking of you and sending our love x


----------



## Mrs Funkin

BarneyBobCat said:


> Restless night for me, dont know why but Ive been watching the clock all night. So Im tired today - and its spin class today, which will be brutal. My Zwift thing comes today too so I will be playing with that tonight - double exercise should get me off to sleep tonight hopefully!


Ooooh @BarneyBobCat we just need to figure out what Cat of rider you are and then you can join one of the racing teams. Husband is in the garage now doing a Team Time Trial


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh @huckybuck I'm so so sad to read this, especially as you and Mr HB are thinking different things about treatment, that makes it even harder I'm sure. 

I send you all a tonne of love, extra big loves to Holly too. My heart aches for you  xxx


----------



## GingerNinja

So sorry to hear this @huckybuck 

You obviously need to come to a decision together, taking into account how Holly copes with vet visits/treatment because the biggest factor in this is quality not quantity.

I must admit that I can't get my head around the put prognosis given her health at the moment, but I know that these things change so quickly. It must be so much harder for you 🥺

Sending so much love and hugs xx


----------



## Charity

Good morning. Awake since 4.00 so up and having a cuppa.

Not looking forward to much colder, possibly snowy weather and hoping as we're way down south it might miss us.

OH's out having a Christmas Lunch today. I've got hairdressers mid morning and then I'll try and get the decorations finished. I'm toying with the idea of may be not having our big tree this year (that won't make me very popular) as we have so little free space and the new cabinet will, hopefully, be coming before Christmas though I'm beginning to have my doubts. 😏 I might pop out and get a small one I can put on a table or something.

@lullabydream, sorry about your OH's dental troubles, the cost is a nightmare.
@huckybuck, hope you managed to get some sleep. Love to dear Holly
@ewelsh, Happy Birthday once again, see the other thread. 🎂 Shame there's no one to bring you breakfast in bed.
@lymorelynn, hope Mr L is feeling better this morning
@Ali71, hope you are feeling more get up and go this morning, know what you mean though
@Bertie's Mum and @Cully, hope you are doing OK today and keeping warm and as pain free as possible

Have a good day everyone and keep warm.


----------



## urbantigers

A quick good morning.

So sorry you didn’t get better news @huckybuck That really is crap. I hope you and Mr HB can agree on how to proceed.

Really cold this morning. I’m alright when I go to bed and during the night - but when I wake with my 3 tog duvet and my short sleeved PJs, I’m freezing! Ok once the heating is on. I really must go back to taking the thermostat to bed with me so that I can switch it on in the morning before I get out of bed. Either that or set the timer like I used to but the problem there is that the time I get up varies depending on the boys, although now that Kito is behaving himself it’s a bit more of a regular time.

Work beckons. I’m determined to start before 7am today.


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Morning, very dark here and chilly. 

Sorry about the bad news @huckybuck , not really sure what I can say. Sad times 

Last day at work for the week - had to work until 8.30pm last night though to get ahead, hopefully not the same tonight.

I did spin class - it about killed me. Consequently lost 1lb so that was good. Zwift thing didnt turn up - no idea where it is, Ive had no notification and the DPD App says they are still waiting to see it. Oh well. 

Best get my skates on


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Good morning, looks super chilly outside. Apparently we south coast gang will not be snowed on @Charity @lymorelynn but we shall see.

Many Happy Returns of the day @ewelsh  Hope you’ve something fun planned xx

I am hoping that @huckybuck has managed to catch some sleep. I am sending all the vibes I can muster to help you through the next few days whilst you try to figure out what to do. Big kisses to Holly xx

Hopefully everyone who has lots of pain for one reason and another are managing to keep warm @urbantigers @Cully @Bertie'sMum snuggle up if you can.

@Ali71 are you able to get out on your bike still? Or is it all about the gym now? I guess it’s too dangerous early in the morning to go cycling now? You could join the turbo gang with @BarneyBobCat 

@lullabydream are you feeling better now? Have your reduced hours started already? I hope so.

@GingerNinja tell your son to get his bum down to take his things or you’re turning them into firewood! Of course, I don’t mean that really…!

I’m going for a run with pal at 9am, then I don’t know what really for the rest of the day. I’ve a whole bunch of stuff to drop to a charity (instead of SS last year at work I suggested we donated to a charity that works with women and families, they collect things for Christmas gifts and then people go to choose something for a gift for them/their children - we’ve done the same again this year) and need to book my car for MOT and service. Also need to finish looking at the decorations on the tree. All seems most unimportant.

Right. Time for up and at ‘em. Big loves HB xxx


----------



## Cully

@huckybuck ,so sad to hear your news about Holly.
You have a difficult decision to make and my heart aches for you.
Just remember that animals don't have expectations like we do. They have no idea of what the future may hold. Neither do they anticipate pain.
Amazingly she seems quite well atm and may continue to enjoy life for sometime.
Whatever you decide, I know it will be with great consideration for what is best for her.
Sending lots of love and support your way. xx


----------



## lullabydream

Morning all!

@huckybuck definitely wise words spoken about Holly on here. I hope you have managed to sleep and my thoughts are with you at this time 

@Mrs Funkin this is my first week of shorter hours. So it's just a wee 6 hours today. I was hoping to lie in till about 8:30, however I woke at just before 7:30 and couldn't get back to sleep so I am up, and had breakfast and twiddling my thumb's a bit. Although I will be dashing round at the last minute before I leave!


----------



## Cully

Good Morning this cold and chilly day. Brrr!
Just had a text to say Tesco will be here between 9 and 10. Yikes, better get a move on or not only will I be caught in my PJ's, but in bed too😱.
Hope the day is kind to you all.
Oh and @Mrs Funkin , I really love your comment that @urbantigers , @Bertie'sMum and I should all snuggle up together and keep warm 😄 xx.


----------



## Charity

Oh, I forgot to mention, our vets do an online Advent Calendar every year and, yesterday, Bunty was the pop up of the day. Hope Toppy and Purdey will be on too but we'll wait and see.


----------



## Jojomomo

Good morning all. Glad it's Wednesday already, the weekend is in sight! Got my warm coat on today, not looking forward to it getting even colder! 

@huckybuck so sorry to hear the news from the oncologist, sending lots of love ❤

Happy birthday @ewelsh, have a lovely day 🎉

Hope everyone has a good day 😊


----------



## Ali71

Good Morning
Echoing everyone's sentiment on here this morning and sending my thoughts to Clare and the HB house...I hope you managed to get a bit of rest at least and that Holly stays happy for as long as possible. We all know your complete and total devotion to your fur-family and that whatever decisions to come will be in dear Holly's best interests xx 

It's chilly and hopefully will brighten up a bit today. I do feel a bit more with it @Charity (thank you x) although not feeling quite 100%, even done a couple of LFTs in case it's my other dreaded C-word! Quick Tesco flit and petrol before work and my first call came in at 8. Plenty to be getting on with today, I haven't got time to be ill. Only today and tomorrow in the office as Friday is a WFH day - I have an electrician coming over to price up for a few jobs we need doing at home, and then Milo is at the vets for his jab in the afternoon. 
@Charity enjoy your pampering at the hairdressers, its lovely to get spruced up. I don't have to go so often now mine is longer. Congratulations to our wee pin-up Bunty, hope Toppy and Purdey get a spot later in the month x
@Cully hope you get up and at em before the Tesco driver arrives  keep warm love!
@lullabydream enjoy your shorter shift, don't be late 
@Mrs Funkin enjoy your run, I don't envy you today it's too bl**dy cold lol. I would love to get out on the bike but the timing is all wrong for mornings and by the time I get back from work it's almost dark. Part of the enjoyment for me is seeing the wildlife and the changing sky, so not much fun at 6am in the winter because you can see FA, even with my mahoosive floodlights!! Its not so bad at the weekends because I can go out a bit later, but then there's more traffic about so 🤷‍♀️ Gym it is until I can at least be rewarded with a sunrise  I did look into turbo but really didn't enjoy spin when I tried it. Maybe I need to do it again and make sure. @BarneyBobCat hope your day isn't too long (or that you don't need your skates, could be wintry in the NE?)
@urbantigers I've got the Nest app on my phone, it really is a godsend at times. Although you could set your watch by Milo normally, so I know what you mean about your boys!
Morning @SbanR and @Jojomomo 
@ewelsh are you having a champagne breakfast today?  Where's the birthday girl at? x


----------



## SbanR

Good morning. There's a hard frost this morning, as predicted. But the sun's shining Apparently we're going to have this cold snap into Monday.
Think I might go for a walk later, when it's a bit warmer. Get used to my heavy, clumpy winter boots again.


----------



## Bethanjane22

Morning,

So incredibly sorry to hear the sad news from the vets about Holly @huckybuck my heart aches for you. Sending you all so much love, we are all here for you. I hope you were able to get some rest last night xx


It's a very cold one here this morning, reading -2c when I left the house. Brr!

I have a half day today because I'm off to get my hair done this afternoon. Cannot wait to have a little pamper session and make a bit of a change to my hair. 

Happy Birthday @ewelsh hope you have a lovely day whatever you decide to do!


----------



## ewelsh

Morning all


Thank you for my birthday wishes, not much happening for me today apart from eating chocolates 😃 When my husband is home he will take me out and we will celebrate then.

Morning to our lovely @huckybuck I do hope you were able to sleep last night, as I said, let everything calm down and then sit and chat with Mr H, emotions are running so high right now xxx also listen to @Cully very wise words. X


@Ali71 its not like you to hide under your wing? I wonder if you suffer from SAD its from lack of day light and how it affects the brain and light behind the eyes, its very common this time of the year as we draw closer to the longest day. easy fix, buy a day light bulb, have it on your work desk and bingo in time you will have all the energy you normally have. So plump up those beautiful feathers. good luck at vets later and know a certain little someone doesnt like it.xx

@Charity my lovely friend and second Mum, thank you for your birthday wishes xx. What on earth are you doing getting up at 4am? Were you trying to figure out that puzzle, i still cant work it out. No leave that big tree alone woman, you know it wont fit, you’ve just got ants in your pants 😂 I hope you find a small tree today, more for the attic hey 😉 Bunty the pin up model, no surprises there. Have a good day at hairdressers and keep warm x


@urbantigers I am the same, my bedroom is Baltic but I am snug as a bug, run is what I do 😂 I would set your timer and have it on low just to remove the chill. Hope work passes smoothly and quickly xx

Last day at work @BarneyBobCat very nice, but looks like you have worked up the hours. How’s your cough now?

@Mrs Funkin thank you for my lovely card sneaky little mouse lady 😉bet your run was fast, its rather nippy today. Lovely idea for the charity, happy tree decorating xx

@Cully enjoy your time with the Tesco man, in or out your PJ’s 😂

@Jojomomo when the weather gets colder, wear a scarf inside your coat as well as outside, it makes a huge difference And stops you holding your body rigid xx hope works passes quickly xx


@lymorelynn well, how is Mr Lambchop, still got flu? Are you holding up? Xx


have a lovely day everyone xxxx


----------



## huckybuck

Morning all.
I will start a thread about Hols later so it doesn’t affect the sentiment of this thread which is supposed to be “good” morning!!!

So good morning.

I had two glasses of wine last night having eaten very little yesterday so woke at 4 with racing thoughts!! I put my electric blanket on as gosh it was chilly and read my book until I dropped off 

I don’t actually feel too bad this morning thank goodness.

Today is a chore day as little was done yesterday. I need to go to the tailor and try to do some advanced Christmas food shopping then a bit of wrapping. It’s always a mammoth task so I try to do a few each day.

It’s bright and sunny here which makes a nice change.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## GingerNinja

Good morning.

Was very chilly last night but is not frosty this morning, we did have a bit of sun first thing but its raining a little now. I saw a very small amount of snow yesterday... in the sunshine! I do worry about the cats getting cold at night, Ginkgo in particular. Luna goes in her pod bed so her body heat warms it but the silly ginger one insists on sleeping in the kitchen (colder because of French doors) on the floor in his donut bed 🤨 He has numerous options, including another pod bed 

The old guy is back weeding the meadow (no dead bodies have emerged from his hole) so no doubt he will be blaming me for the weeds that have replaced the grass near the fence and in my garden. He only gets rid of aggressive ones so I'll see what he takes and do the same at some stage!

Happy birthday @ewelsh I hope that you have a lovely day.

@Charity it's a good idea to get a small tree for the table, I had thought about getting one to put in the bay window sill. I do have my favourite pop-up tree that will go in the kitchen as usual.

I hope you got some sleep @huckybuck xx


Now, I need your advice.........

I've heard from Currys and got the "uplift" number from the manufacturer to return my fridge-freezer but I'm in two minds whether to as a) I have much more food in the freezer now and b) I hate upheaval/people in my house.

The freezer was making a loud noise for about 4 hours a week ago, it stopped when I opened the freezer only and there was a very light frost on the shelves (like when you leave the door open) so I deduced that it was the evaporator fan. However it has rectified itself the same day and got rid of the "frost" and has not made a noise since. 

So, would you get it replaced? It's got a 2 year warranty.


----------



## Ali71

Good Morning @GingerNinja (sorry I forgot to say hello earlier)
You're right, it is chilly but definitely not frosty today. Only got 4 layers on at work  I'm pretty sure the cats would not allow themselves to get cold, Suki is a heat-seeking missile and if he's not with us on the bed he curls himself up on the fluffy throws, but Milo is quite happy on the sofa in the (chilly) conservatory overnight. 

I don't like upheaval either, so I'd probably keep it. I guess it depends on whether you are prepared to gamble having to replace said item if it fails outside of warranty, or whether you trust it not to fail with all your food. My neighbours would probably house some of it for me if that were to happen (and of course I would do that for you if you asked!) xx


----------



## huckybuck

@GingerNinja how old is the freezer have you got a bit of leeway left on the warranty? If you have more than about 3 months I would keep it but if it did it again then definitely replace. 

Is it integrated or freestanding? If free standing it’s probably not that much grief to replace esp at this time of year - just take the stuff out and pop into cool bags and stick them outside - they would stay cool for a good few hours. 

If integrated it’s a bit more of a pain.


----------



## GingerNinja

@Ali71 (thank you for the offer lovely) and @huckybuck - it's brand new. It happened 7 days after it was delivered! So I can get it replaced without question now as it's under 30 days old.

If it happens again then it would be an engineer visit and possible repair rather than replace. 

In my head I'm swaying from "it's brand new so I am not taking a chance that it's faulty" to "it may have been a one-off with the fan getting caught and it will be fine" 

It is freestanding but they had to bring it round the back and take two gates off the hinges.


----------



## ewelsh

@GingerNinja this freezer is new, If it were me I would swap now, I know its an upheaval but imagine if it fails over Christmas or new year 😲 plus they will be busy with new year sales…..maybe you can prebook mid week so you can get sorted. X


----------



## oliviarussian

ewelsh said:


> Thank you for my birthday wishes, not much happening for me today apart from eating chocolates 😃 When my husband is home he will take me out and we will celebrate then.


Happy Birthday lovely, Hope you have a peaceful, indulgent chocolate eating day! xx


----------



## GingerNinja

I know that's the sensible thing to do @ewelsh !

I'll give them a call later


----------



## Ali71

@GingerNinja is it an uplift/replace at the same time? Or just an uplift and you'll need to sort something out? 
I do see @ewelsh point, if they are simply taking the old one away so you get refunded, personally I would order a new one from AO or JL and have it in place already by uplift day so you haven't got to rehome all the food. if it's uplift/replace at the same time then as HB says you should be ok with stuff in boxes/freezer bags outside with a blankie or tarp over them for a few hours.


----------



## ewelsh

Brilliant idea @Ali71


----------



## Ali71

💡💡 @ewelsh 🤣🤣


----------



## ewelsh

Ali71 said:


> 💡💡 @ewelsh 🤣🤣



💡 💡 = 🌞 = 🔋 👍


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Took all of this to the charity this morning  Not bad for our little department at work is it? Hopefully it will help some people have a more merry Christmas.


----------



## lymorelynn

Afternoon all 
Just sitting waiting to give blood at the moment.
Mr. L was well enough to be dropped off at the junk auction earlier so I think he's feeling better 🙄 Amazing when it's something they want to do.
Happy birthday again dear @ewelsh - enjoy your chocolates. 
Love to you @huckybuck and to Holly 😽
Good luck with the freezer @GingerNinja .
Right been called
Have a good day everyone


----------



## Ali71

@lymorelynn enjoy your tea and biscuits  Bless your heart 
Glad to hear Mr LC is feeling better x


----------



## ewelsh

Well done giving blood @lymorelynn enjoy your tea and biscuits xx

Yes that was a fast recovery from man flu 😂 glad he is better anyway, remember to keep the heating card up your sleeve when the bill arrives 😉


----------



## ewelsh

Ok I know this is an odd place to ask this but I am a little baffle, today through Royal Mail in a plain white Jiffy bag, someone sent me an obviously much loved New Testament Bible, along with cut out stamps and cards. No name no note, nothing, however there was a little white cat, which is why I am asking here.


----------



## SbanR

ewelsh said:


> Ok I know this is an odd place to ask this but I am a little baffle, today through Royal Mail in a plain white Jiffy bag, someone sent me an obviously much loved New Testament Bible, along with cut out stamps and cards. No name no note, nothing, however there was a little white cat, which is why I am asking here.
> 
> 
> View attachment 580627
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 580630
> 
> 
> View attachment 580631
> 
> 
> View attachment 580633
> 
> 
> View attachment 580632


One of the old folk that you look after wants to pass their Bible onto you and doing it this way, you can't refuse?


----------



## ewelsh

SbanR said:


> One of the old folk that you look after wants to pass their Bible onto you and doing it this way, you can't refuse?



Well Ann passed well over a year ago, the other lady is very well, I also know her handwriting, plus I think she would add a note, I can check though


----------



## SbanR

ewelsh said:


> Well Ann passed well over a year ago, the other lady is very well, I also know her handwriting, plus I think she would add a note, I can check though


Then one of your ladies who passed and whoever is seeing to her effects came across her final wishes and is carrying them out


----------



## huckybuck

Oh gosh it was me @ewelsh 🤣 

I forgot I hadn’t put anything in the package. Just assumed you’d realise by the cat 😂

We found the little bible in Nanny’s bedside drawer and didn’t know what to do with it. Then I thought of you 😘 I can’t imagine you’ll read it - have you seen the writing - but I just thought you might keep it safe.


----------



## ewelsh

huckybuck said:


> Oh gosh it was me @ewelsh 🤣
> 
> I forgot I hadn’t put anything in the package. Just assumed you’d realise by the cat 😂
> 
> We found the little bible in Nanny’s bedside drawer and didn’t know what to do with it. Then I thought of you 😘 I can’t imagine you’ll read it - have you seen the writing - but I just thought you might keep it safe.




Oh @huckybuck I feel very emotional now, what an amazing thing to share, especially from your Nanny D, I promise I will treasure it always. The little cards and stamps are just beautiful. Whoever read this little Bible they loved St John chapters, which is one of my favorites too.
I said to @Charity it definitely belonged to a lady as I can smell Chanel No5 😄 

Thank you xx


----------



## ewelsh

P.S love the cat, as you can see she is already up front of tree 😄


----------



## urbantigers

Good morning. What a cold one - -3 at 5am when I got up. Heating is definitely on. Although having said that, I’m now having a hot flush and sitting in a short sleeved t shirt 

Mosi is at the vets for his next Solensia injection this morning. He doesn’t know it yet but he did give me the evil eye when I moved the carrier from the corner of the bedroom into the middle of the room in preparation. Just hope I can move the door for it without him getting ideas and whisk him in there at the last minute.

I need to start work a bit earlier today since I’ll be taking some time out. I’ve managed to get myself nicely in credit with my hours but I want to keep the momentum up for the rest of the week so that I go into next week with a healthy credit. Mind you, the extra hour is killing me! I only work a 7 hr 15 minutes day, with no commute, but turning that into 8 hour days is horrible.

im going to have to turf Mosi off my lap which won’t go down too well, so might not be too popular today with him.

Saw this yesterday which made me laugh


----------



## Ali71

Good Morning 🙏 🌄 
Well I don't know whether it was the full moon fever but the cats were so naughty during the night.. I think I saw every hour. Suki shoved his paw in my mouth about 1, then Milo started his song about 2.30.. I tried ignoring but his answer to that was chewing on a carrier bag in the next room so that was me out of bed with a few choice words 🤬. We had a big cuddle on the sofa the 3 of us but I only managed another hour so it's going to be a trying day!!
Now in the gym while I've enough energy to do it 😄

Hope you all have a good day and stay warm, definitely a chilly one out there (but pretty) xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Morning, it’s chilly! I’ve made plans to go running at 9am but I won’t be going for a long one, that’s for sure. Actually, I’m not that sure I’ll go at all.

Went out for a couple of drinks last night with husband’s windsurfing gang - most of whom came along with their wives, so we all had a nice chinwag. Saw our other closest pals (we have this couple and our running pals couple), not seen them for a month as they have had the Dreaded Lurgy. All in all a thoroughly pleasant evening.

Need to try today to look at the skirt bit of my dress. See if I can actually work out how to construct it, so I can “just” need to put a zip in it on Saturday. We were going to take our photo of Oscar over to the rescue on Saturday (as it’s in the same village as my sewing course) but it’s their open day so it will be very busy and we would like Oscar to have the attention he deserves  so we shall do it another day - we’ve not forgotten about it. 

@Ali71 sounds like a shocker of a sleep. You need a Stern Word with your two! It is so exhausting waking so much during the night. I hope your day is okay and you can drag yourself to the other end of it. Hopefully the slow cooker will be cooking your tea today.

@urbantigers well done on storing up extra time. At least you can relax and know you’re “in the black” as it were. Good luck with Mosi later. 

@ewelsh @huckybuck that is just lovely. What a gorgeous treasure of Nanny D’s  Things like that, which were so well loved, always are so special aren’t they?

I hope everyone is managing to keep warm in this cold snap. I send love and positive thoughts to all who need them. I’ve lots going spare at the moment, so you are all most welcome to some. Happy Thursday. Do something that makes you smile if you can xx


----------



## lullabydream

Morning all!

Been up since 6:30...my alarm was set for 7:30!

It's very frosty outside so I am not looking forward to my walk to work, and today's shift will include more walking into town and trip for breakfast, then straight after that a trip to McDonald's for lunch. It's always the same routine on this shift. I should finish at 1 pm then another day off!

Hope everyone has a good day, and keeps warm!


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Ahhhhh, day off today. Finished work late-ish last night but thats me done until Monday. I am not going to look at emails or messages for a few days. 

Got my exercise thing yesterday but havent used it yet, I set it up which took me a while but it was 9.30 by then. Going to have a go today before going out for a wintery walk then meeting parents for a nice pre-Christmas lunch.

Hope everyone has a good day!


----------



## Charity

Good morning. It's very cold -2 and very frosty. 😰 I've got the window open for the cats to go out, hope they come in soon. The moon looked lovely earlier but he's gone to bed now. From our lounge window we can see the sun shining on lots of trees which look beautiful at this time in the morning, yesterday they were yellow, today they are red. It's good to stop a minute and look as it has a calming effect.

Off out again this morning looking for the elusive Christmas tree and one or two parcels to post. Then I must get some presents wrapped as, if I don't, I won't remember where I've put them, like I don't remember where I've put the door hanger for the wreath . 

@huckybuck, that's such a lovely gift that was your Nan's.
@Ali71, Milo and Suki's antics make me laugh though annoying for you.
@urbantigers, good luck at the vets today with Mosi, will he be grumpy and not speak to you when you get back?
@Mrs Funkin, good luck working out your dress and have a good day
@BarneyBobCat, you sound busy, have a good day
@lullabydream, wrap up doubly warm today, its brrrrrr

Have a good day everyone and be careful


----------



## GingerNinja

Good morning. Lovely and sunny and very pretty (sitting in my warm house!)

Mum arrived yesterday evening but I had to work a bit late as I'm also of until Monday. Unsociable Luna actually likes my mum being here as she knows that I sit in the living room more so she can have more attention from me, and she knows that mum leaves her be 🐱

I've booked my fridge to exchange for next Tuesday, at least it will be cold to keep everything ok!

I had an awful night's sleep so I sympathise @Ali71 but I don't feed too bad at the moment and I need to get presents for my aunt and nieces today.... I hate shopping with a passion!

@urbantigers Good luck at the vet with Mosi.

Have a lovely meal with your folks @BarneyBobCat 

Happy sewing @Mrs Funkin 👗

I hope that you get a little tree today @Charity wrap up warm! You too @lullabydream ❄

What a lovely gift @huckybuck and I cannot think of anyone better than @ewelsh to be custodian of something so precious 😊

Have a good day everyone x


----------



## SbanR

Morning folks. Boy, was it cold last night!
Very heavy frost when Ollie and I went out earlier but with the sun out now, it's so pretty.
Another walk on the cards this afternoon, but after my parcel delivery. 
It's Ollie's free Aatu food and of course I'll have to try him on the chicken and quail first @GingerNinja  
Hope it doesn't stink as much as you say!

Hope everyone manages to enjoy this beautiful day while staying safe


----------



## huckybuck

Morning all!!!
What a lovely crisp sunny day! 

@ewelsh I am so glad you will look after the little bible - we don’t really know how or where she got it from but assume she must have cut the little pictures out from somewhere. 

She didn’t go to church but she definitely believed in God and said her prayers every single night. Not that sure she actually read the bible but it was next to her bed for safe keeping so we felt it was important to her.

I think the old lady perfume smell has permeated from her bedroom (you might want to pop it in a bag with some rice 😂) it might have been Fendi but I don’t think she could afford Chanel 🤣

I have physio this morning to keep the shoulder at bay then need to carry on with the Christmas food and gift shop and attempt to go to the post office. 

I keep looking at the Christmas cat but can’t make up my mind. I would really like one to sit with the reindeer but I don’t think it’s going to look right hmmm. Will carry on pondering.

Wrap up warm all!


----------



## lymorelynn

Good morning
Cold and frosty here and rather nippy when I put the bins out earlier 🥶
Had an early night last night as I had the most awful indigestion/trapped wind. I'm blaming the Burger King we had for lunch before I went for my blood donation. Really felt poorly and Mr. L even had to give the girls their supper. Better this morning though thank goodness.
I really must sort out the Christmas decorations. I just haven't felt very Christmassy yet. Dad was coming to stay but is now coming for new year instead. It sounds as if my sister and brother-in-law are getting back together after splitting up a couple of years ago and they've asked if they can spend Christmas with dad. It was a difficult split as they still work together but I hope they can sort things out.
@huckybuck what a thoughtful gift to send to @ewelsh ☺
Have a good day everyone and keep warm


----------



## ewelsh

Morning all


It sure is nippy today, Jack Frost has been super busy, but it s breeze doing poop patrol 😂

@Ali71 sorry I shouldn’t laugh but did at Milo popping his paw in your mouth in your sleep, what a way to get your attention 😄 hope your feeling brighter today, 💡 😄 x

@urbantigers I am so with you on the flush front, there is a fine line between being tepid warm to stripping off your clothes 😂 well done building up your hours, hope today flys by xx

@Mrs Funkin had to laugh at your “ I'm going for a run, to, it will be a short run, to, I might do a run“ in one line 😂 Glad you had a chatty night out, do you good. Good luck working your skirt out and yes I agree Oscar woo should have his own special day xx

@lullabydream I hope you can speed walk that lot in today and get finished quickly and on time, enjoy your afternoon off X

@BarneyBobCat enjoy your pre Christmas lunch with parents, enjoy your days off too, well earned. Any news on your x ray?

@Charity Hope you find your new little tree, I expect you will find your wreath hanger January 😂 email on way x

@GingerNinja well done booking your freezer in for return, I know it will be a pain but best getting it over with. enjoy your time with your mum x

@Bertie'sMum how are you?

@huckybuck I have the Bible by my bedside and will remain safe always, I like the perfume, reminds me of my Gran xx Hope things are calmer in the HB household, How is Holly today?
Good luck at physio, you need to keep going as you will get more stressed the closer to Christmas you get, think Ill be joining you as my shoulder is playing up too, I know its because I am holding the right shoulder up, damn tension.
happy Christmas shopping x

Got waitrose at 12 and need to sort my pantry out, gremlins have been in and messed it all about.


Have a warm day everyone x


----------



## GingerNinja

There's sometimes the odd whole chickpea in the food @SbanR that I just discard. It does smell very strong but probably not quite as bad as meowing heads turkey 

Hope that Ollie likes at least one of the flavours!


----------



## ewelsh

@lymorelynn oh no trapped wind/indigestion is horrible, glad your over it now, for future reference I have learnt a yoga trick to shift it, very easy and works every time.
Lie on your back on the bed and bring knees up to chest and hold for 5 counts then release legs flat, repeat 5 times,
then
roll onto left side legs straight and bring knees up to chest and hold for 5 counts then release legs flat, repeat 5 times, then
do same on right side, repeat 5 times, then
all way back to middle and relax.


I guarantee that will shift blocked wind just make sure your in a room alone. 😂 



Or you could try this for a long term problem







Sounds positive for your sister and brother-in-law I will keep my fingers crossed they can work it out, lovely for your dad too x

Have a calm day today and avoid Burgers 😄


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Did I not already say my x-ray was clear @ewelsh ? I still need to do the sample but I have to get it to the doctors within 24hrs so need to time it right. I do feel better but I cannot shift my cough and sometimes can't quite catch my breath. But nothing worth worrying about - I'm still able to do everything, it's not affecting my sleep and I'm exercising at normal which is good. Thanks for asking 🙂


----------



## urbantigers

Sorry you had such a bad night @Ali71 think you need to remind your 2 that there’s still time to be put on Santa’s naughty list  

Poor Mosi - I do feel very mean. He was asleep on the bed beside the radiator when I whisked him up, popped him in the box and took him out into -4 temperature. He’s fine, back on the bed and I’m forgiven. He won’t hold a grudge @Charity - he likes his cuddles way too much to hold out there. I’m £230 poorer though. Paid for the solensia and then the urinalysis appeared on the computer so that was another £119 to pay. I’ve asked them to put in an insurance claim for the blood tests and the solensia and then she said she’d add the urinalysis to it. Don’t know whether they’ll pay for the bloods but I hope they do. They were vet recommended ages ago before treating him for arthritis, but I guess that was when he was probably going on to metacam for pain relief. Maybe not essential for solensia. But they were also recommended prior to his dental. I’d have had them done anyway, but it’s trying to link them to a condition and stress that the were vet recommended. They can only say no.

I am very impressed at my pee catching ability though. I got a sample last night and it was a doddle. Didn’t even get my hand wet! It did look quite dilute so that’s a bit of a worry as I know from Jaffa that that can be down to kidney disease. However, the important thing is he’s not lost weight (has actually gained a bit), is eating well, his bp is fine and his kidney values were described as mildly elevated. So given his age, that doesn’t sound too bad and it won’t be a shock if he’s officially diagnosed with early kidney disease.


----------



## lullabydream

Afternoon!

Well I survived the cold today. It wasn't too bad to be honest. I could have done with a pair of gloves but couldn't see them for looking this morning.

I was looking forward to a day off tomorrow but a shift needs covering so of course I said I would do it! It's only 4.5 hours starting in the evening so at least I can have a lie in tomorrow. Plus from Monday I am on annual leave so I am having the whole week off, and not thinking about work!


----------



## Ali71

@urbantigers I really don't mind the early wake up call normally I sleep well to that point, but there were naughty!! I feel your pain with the vet visits, Milo is due for Solensia tomorrow afternoon, and I have to go by the element of surprise where he is literally whisked up in my arms and popped in the box without much time to grumble.  (obviously he does, all he way to the vets!)


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I so proud of myself! I’ve managed to insert pockets, create the skirt, gather and attach it to the bodice  All that’s needed on Saturday is zip insertion (I’m deffo not brave enough to even try to do that!) and then hem it. Honestly, I’m so delighted with myself. I wouldn’t have even dared to try to do it on my own a few weeks ago.

ETA: It looks like a sack on the photo! It's really not. It's got cuffed three-quarter sleeves and a waist tie, too. 










Oh and @ewelsh I was so wheezy yesterday running in the cold that I thought I shouldn’t go when it was even colder. I tested it walking to the post box and it was no good on inspiration so I didn’t go.


----------



## urbantigers

Ali71 said:


> @urbantigers I really don't mind the early wake up call normally I sleep well to that point, but there were naughty!! I feel your pain with the vet visits, Milo is due for Solensia tomorrow afternoon, and I have to go by the element of surprise where he is literally whisked up in my arms and popped in the box without much time to grumble.  (obviously he does, all he way to the vets!)


I don’t know about you but I feel more guilty when I surprise them. I think I feel better when they get a chance to put up a fight! This morning Mosi was curled up asleep when I picked him up. He was all warm and snuggly and realised too late what was happening. I didn’t even get scratched! It didn’t feel like a fair fight


----------



## SbanR

Well. Looks like it's not only ZP that pack goods in ridiculous oversized box.









He loves the kibble.
Ate 29g of the chicken and quail cautiously but without objection. @GingerNinja where do you buy your Aatu from? Amazon?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I got some Aatu from waitrose IIRC @SbanR - not much choice though in our smallish branch.


----------



## GingerNinja

I have used Amazon @SbanR but last time was Viovet, I think they're still on offer.

It's great that he at least tried it!

My two also love mjamjam kangaroo (now I can't get catz or Leonardo kangaroo). It's very expensive but the pouches are big and the food dense (I add a bit of water) so they have a third of a pouch for a small overnight meal. If you want me to send you a pouch to try, I'll be more than happy to xx


----------



## GingerNinja

I love your dress @Mrs Funkin you are so clever! No wonder that you are chuffed with your efforts 😉


----------



## SbanR

GingerNinja said:


> I have used Amazon @SbanR but last time was Viovet, I think they're still on offer.
> 
> It's great that he at least tried it!
> 
> My two also love mjamjam kangaroo (now I can't get catz or Leonardo kangaroo). It's very expensive but the pouches are big and the food dense (I add a bit of water) so they have a third of a pouch for a small overnight meal. If you want me to send you a pouch to try, I'll be more than happy to xx


Thank you. I've tried him on mjamjam (tins). Rejected!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

GingerNinja said:


> I love your dress @Mrs Funkin you are so clever! No wonder that you are chuffed with your efforts 😉


Thanks so much but I'm really not clever, GN, not at all. I'm very slow, I overthink it all but I'm sort of feeling a bit better now I'm able to do a bit on my own. When I finished the pockets today, I was stupidly chuffed with myself, hehe.


----------



## GingerNinja

SbanR said:


> Thank you. I've tried him on mjamjam (tins). Rejected!


Mine only quite like the duck but love the kangaroo as it's a mono protein.... they would probably reject the tins too though 🤣

Ginkgo likes vernandi mono protein horse in 200g tin. They do other single protein flavours that I may try.


----------



## ewelsh

BarneyBobCat said:


> Did I not already say my x-ray was clear @ewelsh ? I still need to do the sample but I have to get it to the doctors within 24hrs so need to time it right. I do feel better but I cannot shift my cough and sometimes can't quite catch my breath. But nothing worth worrying about - I'm still able to do everything, it's not affecting my sleep and I'm exercising at normal which is good. Thanks for asking 🙂



Oh sorry if I missed your x ray results, so glad your all clear. When you say you cant catch your breath, is it breathing in or out? I am thinking with a little cough too you could have a touch of asthma, cold weather or stress related…. 



@Mrs Funkin fab dress, I would wear that too, love the print and colour, well done you 😃 I can see you now with leggings underneath, trendy boots, thick scarf and a jacket, perfect.😃 I’ll have one in every colour 😂


----------



## BarneyBobCat

ewelsh said:


> Oh sorry if I missed your x ray results, so glad your all clear. When you say you cant catch your breath, is it breathing in or out? I am thinking with a little cough too you could have a touch of asthma, cold weather or stress related….


Its like I cant take a full breath because I need to clear my chest but when I cough I cant and it means I cant breathe properly. Eventually I do a successful cough and something shifts and all is well


----------



## ewelsh

BarneyBobCat said:


> Its like I cant take a full breath because I need to clear my chest but when I cough I cant and it means I cant breathe properly. Eventually I do a successful cough and something shifts and all is well



So its breathing in, unlikely to be asthma then. Could be an allergy, might be booze 😂 or meat 😂😂 keep a diary from now on, you might spot a trigger


----------



## huckybuck

@Mrs Funkin your dress is simply fabulous!! If I didn’t know otherwise I’d think it was Phase Eight or Hobbs or Cath Kidston. I am SO impressed!

Will you wear it for Christmas? We’ll need a photo😀


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Good morning everyone, the moon is as bright as bright can be and the car is covered in frost. I’ve been awake since 2:50, finally gave up and made a cuppa at 4am. I feel very sad about Oscar today, I was crying at 4am, hence the cuppa.

Work today, who knows what it will bring. We had a new appointment system installed last weekend, which essentially broke three other systems we use. So it’s a total fuffle. I’m wondering if I’ll actually be able to log in to the new system today, I couldn’t on Tuesday. Don’t you love the NHS? Chucking money away on a new system when the old one was fine just because another hospital we are now joined to uses this one. Must have cost many thousands of pounds.

Thanks for the kind frock comments  I was hoping to wear it tomorrow night but I think it will be too cold as we are cycling to the restaurant a couple of miles away…might get away with it though. I’m chuckling at the word trendy @ewelsh many things I am, trendy is not one of them! Lover of a crazy pattern though, oh yes, that’s me. Wait until I’m let loose on the fabric in my drawer that has cats wearing hula skirts! I’m thinking I might make it into a skirt.

I hope you all have a nice Fri-YAY. I know it’s expensive but please do keep warm, we don’t want anyone getting poorly during this terrible weather. Love and positive thoughts to all that need them. Hopefully @Bertie'sMum is more mobile and in less pain now. Fingers crossed for today @huckybuck kisses to Holly xxx


----------



## urbantigers

Good morning! TGIF! I am on my own today at work as my colleague is off. However, I am off on Monday so I just need to get through today then I have a long weekend and no more 5 day weeks until mid January 

You are indeed very skilled @Mrs Funkin to be able to make a dress at all! I really like that. Love the pattern.

Good luck at the vets @Ali71 Fingers crossed you manage the element of surprise. 

Best get cracking with work - sooner I start the sooner I can finish.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Hello everyone - I'm still here and still bed bound for much of the day. I am more mobile but standing for more than a few minutes is still an issue (will be 3 weeks on Sunday). Pain is now mostly low down on the left back and front. If it's no better after the weekend I think I need to have a face to face with my GP. My neighbour has said she will take me and bring me home after. I'm also hoping that I'll feel fit enough to go food shopping next week with her to support me. I did manage to have a bath yesterday when my sister called round for a visit but,as with the shower at the weekend, I was exhausted afterwards.

@Mrs Funkin I've been awake since about 2am -waiting until it was time to take more pain killers. I haven't had more than 2-3 hours sleep at night since my fall -luckily (?) I've been able to catch up during the day.

I just love your dress - really you are very clever. I know that I could never make anything like it. The best I can manage is hand stitched cushion covers !!!

Love to everyone and sorry for not replying to individual posts - I am trying to read your messages to keep up with all your news but it takes forever to type even a short message on this ancient tablet of mine.


----------



## BarneyBobCat

ewelsh said:


> So its breathing in, unlikely to be asthma then. Could be an allergy, might be booze 😂 or meat 😂😂 keep a diary from now on, you might spot a trigger


I'll stick to not breathing properly!!!!

Its just a lingering infection - I need to do my sputum sample, that will sort it Im sure


----------



## Jojomomo

Good morning from a chilly south coast! Also glad it's Friday, yesterday was rather hectic with lots of calls and complicated patients to deal with. I'm with you @Mrs Funkin on NHS IT, I hate all the systems I have to use and how outdated some of them are 🙄 Sorry you didn't sleep well and got upset about dear Oscar, I hope you have a good day 😊

Good to hear from you @Bertie'sMum mum and that you are slowly improving, hope the pain improves further in the coming days 🤗

Hope your indigestion pain is all gone now @lymorelynn, horrible isn't it? 

@urbantigers hope your day at work goes smoothly, keep thinking of your long weekend! 

Have a good Fri-yay all 😊


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Good morning! Its sunny but very chilly here. Had a good day yesterday, couple of Zwift races, a walk in the wintery countryside, and lunch out with my parents. I had the festive fare and it was beautiful!

Off to York today (yes I know @ewelsh , again!). We are going for lunch and then round the Christmas market to sample lots of food and drink! 

We cant be out too late or get too drunk as we are out again tomorrow - Mrs BBC has booked a bottomless brunch at a new restaurant in town  Its a good job I exercise a lot or I'd be rather large! 

Have a great day all!


----------



## lullabydream

Morning all!

I have been awake since 8! I so wanted a lie in. So have decided I am going to spend till about 10:30 laying in bed watching YouTube! I was so tired last night but couldn't fall asleep for what seems an eternity. 

I felt like I am coming down with a cold yesterday but today I feel not too bad. So I am definitely being gentle this morning.


----------



## SbanR

Morning all. Another clear sunny morning. Hard frost on the ground but doesn't feel all that cold out.
Fussy boy is still eating small portions of the Aatu. Hurrah!
Have a trim booked early afternoon so will walk there and back.
BNC you'll have to omit dinner tonight to prepare for your brunch tomorrow

Hope it's a good Friday for all, with as few stresses as possible.


----------



## ewelsh

Morning all, nothing like a brisk chilly morning to wake you up, brrrrrr

firstly @urbantigers what does TGIF mean? Hope today flys by and bring on a long weekend

@Mrs Funkin Awww I am sorry you had a sad moment over Oscar, big hug and kiss from me ((()))xxxxxx

@Bertie'sMum oh you poor thing, waiting for the clock to take pain killers 😲 I do hope you can see your GP face to face sooner than later, all this needs to be sorted as 3 weeks is a long time xxxx

@BarneyBobCat walk in the countryside then lunch is my idea of heaven, I love that, York will be very festive I am sure, lookout for Fireman Sam 😂 Bottomless brunch hey I am sure you will enjoy.

@lullabydream your over tired mentally which is why your not sleeping, horrible feeling as even after sleep your still tired. Try putting head phones on, shut your eyes and listen to calm music. glad your not feeling like a cold is coming on. Xx

@SbanR I spy with my little eye something beginning with C. Oh yes I spotted them 😂 happy hair trim.


@huckybuck How is Holly today? Steroids going well? Xx

@Charity, where are you? Check wasap 

@Ali71 I hope the boys let you sleep last night and I mean properly sleep? How did vets go? Feeling 💡 today 😃 x

Lots of today, have a warm day everyone xx


----------



## GingerNinja

Good morning.

Just seen mum off, she's got an afternoon tea to go to.

Yesterday we went to a different garden centre to have a mooch at their Christmas section. Was quite nice and they had some amazing fake trees, I think the most realistic I've ever seen... pricey though! Bought a pinny for my aunt but ended up ordering vouchers for my nieces on advice from my sister.

Also went to Waitrose and managed to get bits for the stuffing so I can make it this weekend plus gnocchi and mozzarella for our Xmas Eve dinner, and smoked salmon, all in date until after the big day 😊

Very icy this morning but not as cold as yesterday. I've topped up the bird feeders and just sitting watching them with a cuppa.

Sending gentle hugs @Bertie'sMum , keep getting better please x

And sending a big bear squeeze to @Mrs Funkin I'm sorry that you was so sad this morning x

Hugs to anyone else that needs them too 🙂 have a nice day xxx


----------



## Charity

Good morning chums.

Sorry I can't comment individually, am in a real rush this morning but I have read everybody's.

Well, no luck finding a tree yesterday again. The only one I saw I liked was a Gisela Graham one (she makes everything) and it was £100 so forget it. Last try today then ditching the idea and will have to give in and decorate our big one. Took me ages last year even getting all the branches sorted was a mammoth task. 🥴

I did find my wreath hook this morning hiding in my wardrobe so now the wreath is up. Saves me buying another today.










In a minute, we're off out shopping and then having our Christmas Lunch, I've dressed festive in sparkly robins.

My poor friend who works in admin at Royal Mail is having to work in the sorting office on strike days. She hates it.

Must dash, hope everyone has a good or goodish day and stay warm and toasty if you can xx


----------



## Tigermoon

Bright and sunny here in the south west this morning. We had less of a frost today than we did yesterday. Not much going on here today but the good news is I don't need another blood test until after Christmas Hooray!!

@ewelsh TGIF means thank God it's Friday. Surprised you haven't come across that one before. You definitely need a textspeak dictionary 😁

@Bertie'sMum there is nothing worse than desperately waiting to take pain killers and having ages to go. I'm sure time immediately slows down! My fingers are crossed you can get a face to face GP appointment asap.

@Mrs Funkin the grieving process will take a while, but it does get easier.

@BarneyBobCat I visited York in 2019 and as a country girl at heart I can honestly say it is the one city I would actually like to live in. Enjoy your walk and lunch, try not to over indulge, or just think how many push ups you'd have to do to work it all off 🤣

@huckybuck I was so sorry to read about Holly's diagnosis. I hope she continues to remain well for some time. Big hugs to you xxx

@Charity that wreath is gorgeous. Hope you enjoy your Christmas Lunch 😋

Stay warm everyone!


----------



## huckybuck

Morning all. 
We were up and at em this morning.

We took Holly to the vets at the bottom of our road where potentially she could start chemo instead of at the referral hospital.

I wanted to meet the vet who would be doing it and have a chat about it all. I also wanted Mr HB to come with me to listen to the protocol and side effects etc so that he is completely aware of what it would entail.

The vet was very nice. He was under my scrutiny - I deliberately didn’t help him examine her etc as I wanted to see how he handled her etc. He passed the test.

I came away feeling a lot calmer about it all and although we still haven’t decided 100% whether she’s going to have it I do feel it is a possible option now. Wheras if you’d asked last night I was adamant I really didn’t want to do it.

We are going to have the weekend to think about it and she’s booked for bloods Monday to see if they have come up enough for her to be able to have it. So we’ll see. 

She’s home none the worse for wear today thank goodness. 

The rest of today is wrapping and a bit of food prep. I need to really get on top of stuff now. 

@Mrs Funkin I am so sorry it was a bad night. If it is any consolation I was awake last night stressing too. 
I hope today you are kept busy enough that the day flies and then you can enjoy your evening. 

Hope everyone has a good day!


----------



## Cully

Good Morning. Very cold with frost covered cars earlier.
I've been busy the last two days moving furniture around to see whether it made it warmer in here. Hm....it didn't so moved it all back and threw another fleece on!!
We're off to the vet this afternoon to get Misty's nails trimmed. Since she's had her new scratching post which she doesn't like, and therefore wont use, her nails have got noticeably, and painfully (for me) longer. She caught one of my chesticles the other night and boy, did it bleed!!
I'm in her very bad books atm as her flea spot on was due last night so she's not happy. Definitely not allowed out until we get back from the vet in case she hides somewhere.

Well done @Mrs Funkin , I love the dress and agree with @ewelsh that it looks really trendy and great with black leggings.
@Bertie'sMum , how are you feeling now? Hopefully improving a little. Have you heard anything yet about some sort of care plan?
@urbantigers , I'm willing the day to pass quickly so you can have a well earned rest xx.
@BarneyBobCat , do you think it's worth trying an expectorant from the chemist such as Benalyn or covonia? I find them very good at shifting yuk from lungs.
@SbanR , I see Ollie has new box for Christmas, although a little early. Very considerate of ZP  .
@ewelsh , that indigestion relief method is almost exactly the same as the new physio exercises I have to do. Can't say I've noticed much wind recently so maybe you've discovered a preventative too😂. Genius!! Everyone will be doing it after Christmas dinner







.
@Charity , oh dear what a pity you haven't found a tree yet, but I do love the wreath, it looks really warm and welcoming. Have a lovely Christmas lunch.

Right, I've got washing up to do and give Moo's carrier a brush down. I don't want any hidden spiders to crawl out while we're at the vets.
Hope you all have a good rest of the day and there's plenty of that Christmas cheer about so you enjoy your weekend too.







TTFN xx


----------



## Ali71

Good Morning
@ewelsh I did sleep well, thank you..in fact I fell asleep during episode 5 of Wednesday on NF so I'll have to watch it again. If you haven't seen the series already then give it a go, I'm really enjoying it. Milo woke me up at 3.20, but I was soon off again until OH woke me up at 5.50 leaving for work. No gym today, I was supposed to be WFH but the electrician never rang (how weird, an unreliable tradesperson, who knew?) so I came in for a few hours. The roads were a bit dicey in places, so it wasn't the morning to be rushing about. We had more sleet than anything, what's it doing your side of the county @GingerNinja? Was certainly hammering it down this morning. It's beautifully bright now, sunshine and blue skies. 

@Charity that is really pretty, mistletoe too eh  Have a gorgeous lunch my sparkly robin friend x
@huckybuck I'm pleased you have found somewhere local to take Holly, if you do decide to go down the chemo route x thinking of you all x
@Tigermoon that is good news about your bloods  have a lovely day in the relative warm!
@ewelsh feeling quite 💡 and 🤞 about this afternoon (I take Milo today) I hope you're not out digging and that the house is harmonious! x
@SbanR enjoy your pampering, hope fusspot carries on with the Aatu, always a bl**dy gamble getting new food 
@BarneyBobCat have fun at the Christmas market..mulled wine and hot Christmas food, yum.
@lullabydream sounds like a nice cosy morning watching YT. We love it too.
@Bertie'sMum lovely to hear from you, sorry you are still in so much pain
@Jojomomo hope Friday goes smoothly, lots of nice easy cases please
@Mrs Funkin you are so talented, I would probably manage to mess up sewing 2 squares together. I'm so sorry you were upset, sending you a massive hug. I hope you do get to wear your frock to the restaurant although I would certainly be layering up a bit if you're cycling! x
@urbantigers 5 more hours then relax..........I'm dreading the vets this afternoon, I did think about putting it off for a week but the forecast is even worse for snow and ice. Fingers crossed he'll behave himself. 
@lymorelynn hope you've got over your little bout of indigestion. I find some sort of effervescent drink can often help. Hopefully you dont' suffer very often though xx


Enjoy the rest of your day everyone xx
TFIF 🤣


----------



## lullabydream

Afternoon!

Well I have dozed the morning away..I think I have had an hour's sleep. I blame Ivy as she did what she always does, come for some fuss, rolled on her back for tummy rubs and she snuggled right up to me. She was so warm and cosy, that I woke in the same position holding on to her with one hand. 

I am now feeling rather cold, so have flicked the heating on to warm up so when I have a shower shortly it's not like ice upstairs. 

Just looked at my work phone, and people are now going off sick which means shifts to cover. If I do not have to do an extra shift tomorrow then I might have to do Sunday evening. Am on call then so I have to cover unless someone wants to pick up the hours. Which I kind of doubt with being near Christmas people are busy! Oh well Monday and a week off!


----------



## ewelsh

@huckybuck I am glad you went local with Holly, less stressful for you and her, I am also glad this new vet was lovely and clear with expectations. Now you both have full knowledge so can sit and decide together xxxx You so needed reassurance and calmness in your questions. Xx


----------



## Ali71

He was a total star 🌟 on the way here... couple of cries here and there. Roads still tricky in the bits which have stayed in the shade so take it easy if your commute was slippy this morning!!


----------



## ewelsh

@Charity well done finding your wreath hanger, looks gorgeous, very festive and very welcoming. Hope you both have full tummies x

@Tigermoon yeay to no blood tests till the new year, now you can relax a bit. I am hopeless with textspeak, I should start writing them down.
I am pleased to see no one here has said Xmas, I do dislike that, it always makes me think of a skin rash 😂

@Cully why are you moving furniture with your condition, sit still you naughty woman 😂 I do hope your warm though.

as for that Yoga move, here’s another Downward facing dog

Start like this








down to this back to this





















Again if your windy do this alone 😂




@Ali71 poor Suki ( this is Suki? ) what a big brave boy you were, lots of treats from Mum soon as your home xxx


----------



## Ali71

@ewelsh no it's Milo  He was super brave, although he's now being fussy and refusing his food so I am leaving him to it for a while in case he's feeling a bit stressed after the journey. 
ETA now tucking in after Suki has had a good lick of it xx


----------



## ewelsh

I know this should be about cats but I had to share this with you.

I definitely have spoilt dogs

Some toys needed a wash ( note some ) this is only half of them










All drying in the sun 😄


----------



## ewelsh

Ali71 said:


> @ewelsh no it's Milo  He was super brave, although he's now being fussy and refusing his food so I am leaving him to it for a while in case he's feeling a bit stressed after the journey.
> ETA now tucking in after Suki has had a good lick of it xx



Oh I am sorry Milo, what a brave boy you were xx 

had to laugh at him tucking in after Suki had a lick x


----------



## Ali71

@ewelsh that is so cute! It would make my day if there was a picture to follow with all the dogs in a line looking up at the toys waiting for them to dry! x


----------



## ewelsh

Ali71 said:


> @ewelsh that is so cute! It would make my day if there was a picture to follow with all the dogs in a line looking up at the toys waiting for them to dry! x




@Ali71 The spaniel sits by the washing machine throughout the whole wash 😂 but best shot I could get when the toys were moved to the drier was this


----------



## Ali71

@ewelsh oh my goodness 🐶🐶 the Krays too x


----------



## SbanR

@Cully I had to help Jessie on her way to Rainbow Bridge in February.
I posted last December that Jessie had been diagnosed as having a brain tumour/vestibular disorder. She also had an ear infection. 
I prayed that it was just the latter but it became clear that that was not so.
Jessie was treated with steroids but gradually lost ground despite putting up a brave fight. She had another severe episode in February and I had to help her on her way.
I miss my sweet, gentle girl especially in the early mornings as she would join me in bed then; snuggle up against my side and start her engine when I stroked her.
I was too upset to inform members and I apologise for this omission.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh @SbanR thank you for feeling able to finally share what happened with Jessie. I know you miss her so dreadfully and I’m still so sad for you. Sending love xx


----------



## lullabydream

Oh I am so sorry to hear of Jessie's passing. It's so difficult when a pet goes to Rainbow bridge. I miss many of my dogs that have passed even now
Love to you @SbanR xxxx


----------



## Charity

Good morning, Bunty, Toppy and I are waiting for the other two members of the household to wake up. 💤

Well, nothing yesterday went according to plan and sadly the Christmas lunch was a disappointment. Won't dwell on that. 😏

No luck with getting a tree so giving up unless I can find one on Amazon but I think we will likely stick with what we've got. I can't believe the price of artificial trees this year, they are astronomical!

This morning we are going to the Christmas tree festival at the church near our vets as they have donated a tree with photos of their clients' pets on, so we should be there somewhere. After Christmas they are giving clients baubles with their pets on.  They are a grand bunch.

@SbanR, 🧡🧡💔
@Ali71, Milo's face says it all, hope he is smiling this morning. Glad he was such a good boy.
@Tigermoon, no blood test is good news, hooray indeed
@huckybuck, glad you feel better after seeing the vet. I understand cats tolerate chemo better than other animals if that's the road you choose to take.
@Cully, well done Misty for having her nails cut. Moving furniture is OUT today, naughty girl.
@lullabydream, roll on Monday for you.
@ewelsh, I'd like to think you were having a lie in in your cotton sheets after yesterday though bet you're not.

Another freezing cold day, so stay warm everyone and take care


----------



## urbantigers

Poor Milo - a picture paints a thousand words! Mosi kicks up a fuss getting into the carrier but he’s ok once he’s in and at the vets.

I was just thinking it doesn’t look quite as cold out today as the car isn’t covered in frost like it has been the past couple of days, but it’s just started snowing. I have to leave shortly to drive to the hairdressers. Last thing I feel like doing.

Need to get a move on and have some breakfast


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Good morning, boy oh boy it looks cold and the heating came on automatically this morning as the temp in the hallway dropped too low (below 14 degrees, bbrrrrrrrr!).

Supposed to be running this morning but I’m wondering if it’s potentially going to be too slippery to run on the paths. We shall see. Then it’s off to my final sewing session, it’s a shame that I finally feel sort of okay about it on my final week! Lots of the people in the group are doing the next course but I’m going to try to get to grips with what I’ve already learnt this time. Then we are out tonight, ten of us in a group. I’m not great in big groups…we shall see.

Crikey! Just watching the weather forecast, looks a bit grim. It’s tempting to just stay in bed!

@Charity shame about the tree. Maybe you should check in the sales after Crimbo, in case the Gisela Graham tree you like is half price in the garden centre.

Have a nice day everybody. Please keep warm if you’re in, keep safe if you’re out and about driving or walking.


----------



## lullabydream

Morning all!

It's absolutely glistening here with frost. OH has been saying it's too cold for snow. To be fair we hardly ever get snow, the beast from the east totally missed us! It took ages yesterday to defrost the car so am guessing it will be the same this morning.

Second to last day at work, I am so looking forward to that week off!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Haha! People always make me laugh when they say it’s too cold for snow @lullabydream - how does it snow in, for example, Siberia then? Blooming freezing there!


----------



## lymorelynn

Good morning
I'm much better, thank you to those who asked and thank you @ewelsh for the yoga exercise. Thankfully it doesn't happen often but I'll save the advice just in case.
I managed to get all of my Christmas cards posted yesterday, fingers crossed they might actually arrive. 
Nearly all of my Christmas present shopping done but I expect I'll think of something else at the last minute. I do envy those who can be super organised and have them all bought and wrapped by now.
@Charity I've had two artificial trees over the past 30 years and bought both in the sales after Christmas. Hopefully the one you like might be reduced.
@huckybuck I am pleased that you have found a vet you have confidence in and send you all my support for whatever route you decide to take with dear Holly. 
Good luck to those venturing out today. I might just pop into Lymington as market day.
Stay warm and safe every one and have the best day you can ☺


----------



## huckybuck

Morning all - just a brief one as I’m off to make a wreath for the door. I already have one but my neighbour asked me to go with her and we hardly do anything like this together so said yes. Hopefully I’ll treat her to luck after as she’s already paid for it. 

All good here - one happy Mol with a full tum, had her steroid and purring away on her barrel. She’ll probably freak when I put my coat on but as soon as I leave she’ll be ok. 

@SbanR I am do sorry to hear about beautiful Jessie. That’s incredibly sad and I’m really sorry we were not able to support you at such an awful time. I hope your lovely boy eases some of the pain of her loss and don’t forget he wouldn’t be around if you hadn’t got her first. She helped show you just how amazing cats are. 

Right I need to wrap up warm as going to be in a poly tunnel soon eek!!!


----------



## Ali71

Good Morning
It's bl**dy taters here!! 🥶 Suki has parked himself on my lap while I type at the table. So one bit is warm at least 
Milo had a good night, I did worry about him fussing on his food when we first turned in but it was all gone this morning and he was asking for more. I think the trick is to just ignore him. Sometimes I use the fussy cat sprinkles to get him going and that does help.

@urbantigers we get the usual "starfish" position when I'm trying to get him in the box but he was really good yesterday I have to admit. He's fine at the vets and lets them prod and weigh him. Last time he jumped back in the box himself which was funny! Hope Mosi is ok today after his jab. Enjoy your pamper at the hairdressers and drive safely.

OH went to work at 6.30 and messaged to say the roads were treacherous in places. We haven't had any snow yet but it was slippery enough when I drove home at 3 yesterday, let alone another harsh frost on top of wet leaves. I was going to get a sunrise walk in but its still quite foggy here, eerily pretty though. Maybe I'll stick my wellies on later and have a stomp to the next village. 

Today's job is putting the tree up and getting on top of the housework. Tomorrow we are supposed to be having lunch at the pub with our neighbours, we barely see them this time of year as you just don't spend time outside.
@Mrs Funkin enjoy your sewing class, I think you are wise not to run, last thing you need is to hurt yourself. I think we need a pic of you in your new frock tonight ready for the restaurant! You'll be fine xx

@Charity enjoy your trip out to the tree festival, I hope you get to see the kid's names and photos up in lights so to speak. Sorry to hear your lunch out wasn't up to much  You'll have to get Mr Charity to whip something nice up in the air fryer today to make up for it x

@ewelsh are the toys dry yet?  
@SbanR I'm so sorry to hear about Jessie's passing. Sending hugs
@huckybuck glad to hear Holly is doing ok, have fun making your door wreath. Hope they have something warm to eat and drink! x

Will post on the Oh Christmas Tree thread later so I best get busy x


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Morning all! Although I went over my cocktail target yesterday I stopped drinking early and had a nice sandwich and coffee on the way home from York. Had a great day out though despite it being very cold. The market was nice and not too busy. 

Going to do a Zwift race soon and then out for lunch again - bottomless brunch at a new Indian restaurant. Dont know whether to have a naanwich or a curry bowl. But 90 mins of drink as much as you like Prosecco and beer! I'll be asleep by mid afternoon 

So sorry to read about Jessie @SbanR 🧡


----------



## ewelsh

Morning all from a -3 Woodhall Spa, last night was -5 🥶 I did however put the underfloor heating on in the bootroom for the dogs, meanwhile I was a tad chilly in my cotton sheets unlike @Charity in her teddy sheets 😁

Yesterday was a testing day for me shall we say, I went over the barn to check on things, no heating the boiler had broken down and I couldn’t get it to light, what is it with me and boilers! So after failing to fix it myself I rang Bosch as that boiler has an 8 year guarantee, they couldn’t get anyone out till next Wednesday so talked me through how to fix it… I ended up having a hairdryer off an extension lead to defrost the gas bottle pipes, then had to wrench the tap off, shift a 47k bottle into my boot, then get a replacement 30min drive away, back home then re fix the bottle, then reset the boiler and finally after 3 hours I got it going, to say I was a little cheesed off is an understatement, meanwhile Mr E was barking orders via text from a 40 degree country so I told him politely - to do one 😂 then I had to go and buy lagging to protect the pipes. 

Today I hope will be a better day, I havent been over the barn yet to check…. 😏 I will after I have defrosted as I have been out at crack of dawn with my binoculars checking up on the hen harriers which I monitor, there are only 16 pairs in the UK, we have 2 pairs here and with Bird Flu I am very concerned, so after I cracked a few water holes free of ice and got chased by swans, I came back to see to my garden birds, special food for my Jenny wrens who suffer the most in freezing conditions, again fresh water cracked more ice and put loads of food out, poor things are starving.

If you all can put food out today and fresh water you might save a few birds. They are in for a harsh Winter with bird flu anyway. X


@SbanR sending you hugs xx

@Ali71 I hope Milo is happier today, be careful on the roads xx I agree cats do pick up on fussing “ why is she fussing, do I need to be wary? “ they aren’t daft are they. Hope you watched your film last night x

@Mrs Funkin have a lovely time tonight, wear your lovely dress, be careful if you are out running xx

@lullabydream soon be your well earned week off 😃 stay warm out and about x

@lymorelynn glad your better x be careful out and about today. 

@Charity what a shame yesterday lunch was not up to your expectations, maybe today will put a smile back on your face, great Vets you have, what’s lovely idea. Photos later? X

@huckybuck lovely to hear Hol’s has a full happy tummy 😃 getting out today will do you good, enjoy your wreath class. X

@Cully are you warm?

@Bertie'sMum hope your easing up slowly x

@BarneyBobCat I know you will enjoy your day today 😂 we will hear from you tomorrow then 😂 


Right quick coffee then check on barn fingers crossed all is warm.


Have a warm safe day everyone xxx


----------



## GingerNinja

Morning all.

Very frosty and get here but quite pretty still.

I'm sorry to hear about Jessie @SbanR 😞 I did wonder from a post you made on another thread, but didn't want to upset you further by mentioning it. It took me months to let people know about gipsy too. Hugs xx

My ankles are really bad so I don't think I will get much done today, just tidying after packing my mum's car full of all the bits I'd bought for my son's flat so I have room in cupboards now.
I had to eat something to take painkillers so accidentally cooked one of my Christmas sausage rolls 🤭

Birds have been served their breakfast, I counted 18 blackbirds eating fallen apples out the back. In the front garden three pretty ladies have joined the buffet this morning.










Have a lovely Saturday and keep warm and safe xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

We have two bird baths, husband defrosts them each morning but I was chuckling a few minutes ago as I watched Mr Seagull jump up (I think it’s “our” seagull, he’s big, very clean and white, knows there’s always water in the summer too) and literally slid across where it had refrozen since 8am! Sparrows have been scoffing the newly filled seed too. Thanks for the reminder @ewelsh  I know I always say it but you are amazing. Now a boiler repair woman too. 

I ran. It was chilly. I coughed a LOT! I think it must be asthma related.

Keep warm and safe all xx


----------



## ewelsh

Oh well done feeding and watering your birds, happy hearts today xx

@Mrs Funkin its not good to breathe in such cold air, it definitely affect the pipes and yes could well be asthma related. You will have to run with a muff 😂 






I am pleased to say my Barn boiler is working a treat, who needs men hey!


----------



## Cully

@SbanR , I'm absolutely certain no apologies needed and we all understand why you didn't want to broadcast it. We all have our own survival mechanism when it comes to grieving. It's 6 years since I lost my Chelsea and I still find it hard to talk about, so I do understand.
Sorry for putting my big foot in it and mentioning Jessie. Someone pointed out my blunder so I edited my post straight away, but obviously not quick enough to avoid you seeing it. So sorry for the distress that must have
caused you. xx


----------



## SbanR

Good afternoon! Gosh, it must have got really cold early morning as my boiler kicked in at 14 degrees. But I was snug as a bug in bed  

Thank you all for your kind words. 
No apology needed @Cully, you weren't to know. I read your post while waiting at the hairdresser's.
Ollie will be getting another delivery later today. Finally, a replacement scratcher for his knackered one in the kitchen. Hope he uses it, unlike Moo with her's Cully! Got a very good deal from ZP after all the discounts😄
The box will be binned though as there's no room for another box let alone a big one like this will be.
The Aatu box is the one below


----------



## Cully

It's Caturday again and after a very cold and icy start it's warmer and quite sunny now. I still wouldn't advise hanging around on street corners though!!
Misty's vet trip went quite well yesterday. She doesn't like having her nails clipped (that's why I don't do it) but was ok for three and a half paws. Then slapped poor Helen. She tried again but got another slap, so wondered if it was either that Moo had just had enough, or maybe has a sore foot. So I'll keep an eye on that knowing what a tear ass she is zooming in and out thru the window.
I had 3 parcels this morning. Whoohoo!! I managed to get some thermal Long John's which I've been after for ages. I would post a photo but I'm wearing them atm, and I know how fragile your natures are😱!!
Also got some snow boots as my feet are feeling this extra cold weather. Lovely and warm indoors. Might test them outside later.
And I had to get a new pair of headphones as the ones I bought just a few months ago now only work on one side. Pfft! Let's hope these last longer.
@GingerNinja ,well I often need a little something to help medicine go down, but a _whole_ sos roll😋!?!
Sorry your ankles are being such a pain today. Hopefully a day of rest will help xx.

@ewelsh , is there nothing you can't do 😉😂?? Needs must I suppose but I'm sure your latest adventure must be near top of your list of triumphs. Yea, I'd have said worse than 'do one' 🤬.
All our feathered visitors are well catered for here all year round. At least 3 of us put food out daily and crack the ice on their water troughs.
Not forgetting foxes, hedgehogs and badgers too. All welcome and we get well rewarded with their singing and antics😍.

@Charity ,that's a real bind not being able to find a suitable tree. I agree though about the ridiculous prices these days. Well if you can't get one it means you weren't meant to. I'm sure any tree you use will look smashing when it's dressed.
Sorry about your lunch. Another day perhaps.
What a lovely vet you have. Enjoy yourself😊.

@Bertie'sMum , I hope you're feeling ok and still getting help where you need it. Take care xx

Right it's nearly lunchtime and I haven't done any of my little jobs yet so better get started.
And yes, I'm keeping warm for those who asked. I've been putting the CH on each evening for 2-3 hours. Fortunately if I can manage to hold out in the mornings, the sun is usually warm enough by about 10 am so no need for CH. Thanks lovelies for asking xx.
Have a lovely weekend everyone, hope you've all got something interesting planned.


----------



## BarneyBobCat

My drink graveyard so far. Its hard work maintaining a 15min cadence but someone has to do it!


----------



## GingerNinja

Go easy @BarneyBobCat or you'll be squiffy in no time 🤪

I'm glad that you got your thermals @Cully 😊 keep warm and toasty! My sossig roll was only 2.5 inches long so not too naughty, apart from the fact that they are for Christmas 🙂

I've also had parcels today, hoorah! Son's GF hoodie blanket thing has finally arrived and is lovely. It was difficult to find one that looked a little less over-sized, with proper cuffed sleeves, as she is tiny.
Also got cat food to see us through to the new year 🐱

Unfortunately still no brown paper for Luna. I'll have to buy her a roll at this rate 😂


----------



## Charity

@BarneyBobCat, just realised, you're sinning on the sauce again this morning while I'm in church 🥴😇. 

Our vets had a lovely tree and all the family were on it.  Sorry pics aren't better but there was too much reflection from other trees and lights. On the way out, you could vote for your favourite tree so, of course, I voted for this one, unlike my OH who voted for a different one (traitor!). 😾










It's a lovely day out beside the cold and I'm torn between going out to tidy up the garden or staying in the warm and wrapping Christmas presents. Hmmm...no contest methinks. 

OH disappeared into his man cave this morning and came in carrying a portable heater (hope it hasn't got any spiders hibernating in it or they are in for a shock...or rather a cooking.  I usually have my shower while he's out walking Purdey, then he has his when he comes back before or after breakfast. As we haven't got any real hot water at the moment for a nice hot shower which I am so missing, he said, and I quote "I thought we could put this in the bathroom first thing in the morning, turn it on to heat up the room, then turn it off while you have your shower, then turn it on again, then turn it off so I can have mine,".Huh! I think there's some sense in there somewhere. 

Hope you're all keeping warm and do something nice today xx


----------



## ewelsh

Thats so lovely @Charity, I think that is so lovely of your vets, when will you get your baubles?

good job my vets dont do that especially with my gang there would be no room for anyone else 😂 

I am trying to work out your OH logic with the heater…… I will let you know when I have worked it out 😂


----------



## Ali71

Ahh @Charity I'm so pleased the gang had a bauble each  thats so lovely.
We have done the tree at last, and just a decorations around the windows. Will post on the proper thread!


----------



## huckybuck

Love your vets tree @Charity what a super idea!


----------



## huckybuck

My Mum is at it again. 

She sent a text earlier asking what the plans were for Christmas. I said the usual and that John’s family were coming for lunch Christmas Day.


















FFS


----------



## ewelsh

@huckybuck OMGoodness, what a position to put you in….x

Well you have a few options,

1, say you have already invited Aunty P so cant exactly uninvite her… Mum wont come and its not your fault.

2. Tell Aunty P your Mum wont come if she is there, then Aunty P wont come and your Mum wont come = Happy Christmas, they wont exactly check up with each other will they.

3. Have Mum for Christmas then Aunty P for New Year = compromise


----------



## huckybuck

@ewelsh I love option 2 😂

I have replied with option 1 and 3










Now waiting for the s*** to hit the fan as I’m sure this won’t be the end of it…


----------



## ewelsh

Actually @huckybuck your Mum has pretty much given you the go ahead to have Aunty P for Christmas…. OR is that a trap


----------



## GingerNinja

Oh dear, whatever you do won't be right.

My mum said that she won't come for Christmas if I'm going to make myself ill by cleaning etc. So I said "okay then". That was not the right answer apparently 🤣


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh heck. I’ve not had Christmas with my mother since 1991, so I’m probably not best placed to advise. I think you’ve presented her with a perfectly lovely solution. If she chooses not to come to you for NY, that’s up to her.

Bleeding hell, HB, it never rains…


----------



## Charity

I love @ewelsh's suggestion so neither come.  

Be positive @huckybuck and tell them both 'this is what's going to happen', don't give them the choice. Say 'right Mum, I've already asked Aunty P for Christmas so can't change that. You come for New Year.' End of! Parents think they can wind adult children round their little finger and they make you feel bad. 

@GingerNinja, that's the spirit


----------



## huckybuck

ewelsh said:


> Actually @huckybuck your Mum has pretty much given you the go ahead to have Aunty P for Christmas…. OR is that a trap


I’d actually already said yes to having Aunty P when she asked if she could come. She said she knew it would be awkward with Mum but was willing to buy a gift, bite her tongue and be civil etc. 

It is most definitely a trap. She ideally wants me to refuse Aunty P and beg her to come but she has done this in the classic narcissist way. 

TBH things will be a lot less tense without her here so IF she means it she will have done me a favour. IF.

I am not breathing a sigh of relief just yet 🙄


----------



## SbanR

GingerNinja said:


> Unfortunately still no brown paper for Luna. I'll have to buy her a roll at this rate 😂


I have LOADS of brown paper!
This is just Some of it, so if you'll pm your address I'll post it off next week


----------



## Charity

Good morning, I've looked out of the window and didn't like what I saw....brrrrr! There was quite a lot of snow in Dorset yesterday but not here thank goodness. See what today brings. I'm having a short lie in much to the pets' disgust who think its outrageous for me to be in bed at 7.30. 

I went up into the loft yesterday afternoon while my OH was out walking Purdey, having been banned from doing so, and found a Christmas tree. Not sure it's the same one we had last year.  Anyway, I've put it up, nothing on it but its up.🎄
So, that's the main job for today.

I had better get up and do furry breakfasts or there will be war.

Have a good day all, stay warm and safe.


----------



## Ali71

It's oh so quiet... shhhh
It really is! Not a breath of wind, its beautiful. I may go for a quick walk and get some snaps later. Not much else planned other than a pub lunch with our neighbours which will be nice, 

@Charity enjoy trimming the tree, I'm glad you found one x
@Mrs Funkin hope you had a lovely meal with your friends

Wishing you all a cosy Sunday xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Good morning from a frozen seaside, bbbrrrr. I think I shall not be heading out running as the cold did no favours for my chest at all yesterday.

Husband is heading out to defrost the bird baths and refill the seed, the birdies ate a lot yesterday. I might get some fat balls today as I need to go out for petrol but they’ve never really gone for them very much when we’ve had them here. I’ll have a look and see what I can see.

We had a lovely dinner last night, there were 12 of us. I ate way too much delicious food though! Once again I’m thankful I don’t like wine. I was talking to one of the women (newest arrival in the group, though I’m the most peripheral person, if that makes sense?) and she is a wine judge! So I think she was a bit sad about my not liking wine as we couldn’t talk about it.

I’m glad you’ve found a tree in the loft @Charity - that’s a nice job for today then  once you’ve placated the furries with their breakfasts, obviously!

I’m imagining @huckybuck will be visiting her door wreath several times today, fiddling with it. I hope Holly is taking her meds well and eating well too xx

Wishing you all a happy Sunday try to do something you love, even if it’s just a hot chocolate and a Christmas film later, eh @urbantigers  I’ll be watching at least one today. Hehe.


----------



## Bethanjane22

Good morning from snowy Wales 🏴󠁧󠁢󠁷󠁬󠁳󠁿 

As much as I love snow, I have things to do today so will have to venture out in it, but I’ll wait for it to melt a bit first. I hope you all have a lovely Sunday 😊


----------



## BarneyBobCat

I am never doing a bottomless brunch again, could barely see when I left. Stupid idea to drink so much in 90mins. It was fun but Im paying for it now. 

So..... quiet day today, just going to chill out and watch movies. Will get on my bike later on hopefully


----------



## huckybuck

BarneyBobCat said:


> I am never doing a bottomless brunch again, could barely see when I left. Stupid idea to drink so much in 90mins. It was fun but Im paying for it now.


We’ll remind you of that next time you mention the words bottomless brunch 🤣


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh BNC! Barely able to see! On the plus side, it was excellent VFM, I’ve heard of many bottomless brunches where you hardly can get a drink


----------



## lymorelynn

Good morning

I haven't ventured out of my bed yet. It's very cosy in here with the most cuddly of the BLCs, Mr. Green 💚
Got some shopping done at Lymington market yesterday and bought more mincemeat to make more mince pies 😋
I hope you have solved your Christmas dilemma with your mum @huckybuck Families can be a pain! 
Love your vet's Christmas tree @Charity and I'm glad you found your tree in the loft. Have fun decorating it. I'll be putting my main tree up today, then maybe the BLCs will play with that rather than rearranging my Playmobil 😹
@ewelsh you are a bloomin marvel! I hope Mr. E appreciates all of your maintenance work! 
Love your snowy photos @Bethanjane22 
Hope everyone has a good day and you all keep warm x


----------



## huckybuck

Morning all. It hasn’t snowed here but might as well have - it’s all frosted and frozen. 

I seem to keep waking in the night at the same time (4ish) because I’m cold. I even went to bed in my thermals last night!!!! I put my blanket on the lowest setting for an hour and then managed to get back off again. It seems to be becoming a pattern. 

Today is a quiet one. Apart from fiddling with my wreath and getting motivated to wrap presents which I still haven’t done yet I plan to have a quiet and (please God) stress free day!!!

Question of the day - will BBC have a hair of the dog?????


----------



## BarneyBobCat

I couldn't face it @huckybuck ! No alcohol will pass my lips until next weekend - got a Christmas get together with some friends so no doubt it will be a bit of a wild one


----------



## GingerNinja

Good morning.

Very cold and frosty here too. My tree looks like a fluffy cloud tree! Beautiful and sunny though.



















@Charity you are naughty going up into the loft! Happy decorating x

Be careful if you go out @Ali71 ❄

I'm glad that we haven't had snow @Bethanjane22 , not that I'm planning on going anywhere!

@SbanR that's very kind of you but I have actually ordered a roll! I haven't bought wrapping paper yet so will use it for presents as I've bought tags and string that match 😉

I'm going to colour my hair in a mo, a job that I hate but I feel that I'm too young to embrace the grey 😜 even though I feel very old!
Then if my ankles are ok, I will make the stuffing for Christmas day. A bit of a faff, but I will have forgotten that by the time I eat it 😂

I hope that everyone has a relaxing stress free day xx


----------



## ewelsh

Morning sorry I am late, wifi issues

It was -4 here last night and -2 all today, no snow though which I would prefer, not that i like snow I had enough of it in wales its just safer to drive in, I have to venture out today but will wait for ice and fog to clear a bit. Hen harriers checked, no chasing swans today, garden birds watered and fed, I am so happy as I have long tailed tits back, they are so dainty and pretty, they dont normally come this far up North.

@Ali71 You do know I am singing that song now “ It’s oh so quiet, shhhh shhh “ 😂 There is something so calm about it though and so pretty, the tiny details on leaves and cobwebs is lovely, enjoy your walk x


@Charity what were you doing up that attic again 🙄 enjoy pimping your tree, look forward to pics later x

@Mrs Funkin Lovely you had a nice evening, you needed @BarneyBobCat to sit next to the wine lady. I can never understand how you can get a wine judge as everyone’s tastes are different and I think there is a lot of snobbery over wine ( ask my husband 😉) Enjoy your Christmas film and hot chocolate later xx

@Bethanjane22 again I love your wreath, be careful out and about later, you know more snow will come 🙄

@BarneyBobCat never regret anything when you have fun 😂 have a quiet day with tea and toast.

@huckybuck happy wreath fiddling, you need a hot water bottle at the bottom of the bed or a Spaniel like me 😂 love to Hol’s x Hope you dont have any texts today x

@GingerNinja love your fluffy tree, happy hair and stuffing faffing 😂


I have logs to collect and fires to light, have a warm day everyone x


----------



## huckybuck

BarneyBobCat said:


> I couldn't face it @huckybuck ! No alcohol will pass my lips until next weekend - got a Christmas get together with some friends so no doubt it will be a bit of a wild one


Hmm we’ll see 😂


----------



## BarneyBobCat

My hangover is easing now so yes @ewelsh you are right, you shouldn't regret having fun and we did. I had a lovely brunch - it was a naan bread with chicken tikka, smashed onion bhajis, peppers, onions, fries and hariali sauce. It was absolutely beautiful. Mrs BBC had a chicken tikka wrap which was lovely too. I thought it was good value too - £29.95 per person. You got a glass of Prosecco on arrival with a sparkler , a brunch dish, and then a drink every 15mins for 90mins. I was working my way through the drink choices - Prosecco, beer and aperol spritz! Hence why I went semi-blind 

Here I am before....


----------



## SbanR

And where is the AFTER photo @BarneyBobCat .
You know we need before and after photos for comparison purposes!


----------



## BarneyBobCat

SbanR said:


> And where is the AFTER photo @BarneyBobCat .
> You know we need before and after photos for comparison purposes!


Thankfully none were taken!


----------



## huckybuck

Evri have pinched a pair of earrings I’ve bought for Aunty P for Christmas. The package had clearly been opened then put back to look as if they’d accidentally dropped out. 

The delivery man didn’t ring and come in like normal - he left all the packages outside the gate which they never do. He saw me looking at him from the house and still didn’t attempt to come in.

Now I need to report him and the earrings stolen and get some new ones sent. Nightmare.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Good Morning - just !

Pleased to say that for the first time in 3 weeks I'm actually sat at my PC typing this  My sister came over this morning to give me a much needed haircut so I needed to be up early but am now paying the price and will be going back to bed shortly to rest my back which is complaining.

Generally I'm not in as much pain but still can't stand / sit for very long; if my recovery continues for the next week I hope that by next weekend I'll be a lot better and able to go to my sister's for a combined early family Christmas dinner/my birthday lunch (she's going away with BiL for Christmas). I also hope that I'll be up to getting my own shopping by then too as I feel I've imposed on my lovely neighbour for long enough !!

I have been reading all your posts but not hit the "like" button as my tablet gets temperamental when I try to (!) so please take it then I have "liked" or otherwise (where appropriate) all your messages.

Off to sort out some lunch and my next does of pain killers now and hope that everyone is enjoying their Sunday


----------



## lullabydream

Morning! Probably technically afternoon when I post this!

What a palaver I have had this morning. I was just putting on my make up and I was absolutely gutted that I was missing my nose ring. Frantic search to find it, and I couldn't! So thought I would try to put another one in, however Pixie and her night time shenanigans meant that all my piercing jewellery had ended up all over my desk and the floor. I could not find a ring at all. However found a nose stud. I thought great! That was until I came to put the stud in. I have finally found something I cannot do with my nails! So after stabbing my nose to no avail. I nipped across the road to my friend who put the stud in for me! Thank god, she lives so close! Am just hoping the stud stays in my nose and doesn't go missing!

It's nearly time for work, another 7.5 hours at work as I mentioned earlier I am on call and with a few people off sick I have to cover shifts. Roll on Monday and a nice lay in!

It's cold here but not frosty as it is in pictures that are being shared....it was like that the past few days but it actually feels colder today which I find odd! 

Hope everyone has a good Sunday of staying warm and chilling.

Am so sorry to hear about the earrings @huckybuck if it was a wayward parcel I might have been able to help, if you are struggling for contact details let me know.


----------



## huckybuck

@lullabydream contact details would be really useful thank you, to report this driver. I have his round and drop and the number plate. He’s also on our CCTV turning up. 

He was dreadful before this incident - never picks up Amazon parcels when he’s supposed to (I have one supposedly being picked up tomorrow but I already know he won’t turn up). The last time I tried three times and each time he never came. In the end they had to arrange a courier to collect it.

He also hoards parcels and drops when he almost has too many to carry. This morning was 7 in total. They all should have been delivered from the 5th Dec onwards including live plants which have arrived in sorry state today and cat food for Holly which should have been here on 6th.

Wherever possible I avoid using Evri for deliveries but sometimes you don’t have a choice as it’s the only option the company give.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oooh @BarneyBobCat you need a Bloody Mary, that would sort you right out


----------



## urbantigers

Good morning, erm afternoon! I’m having a lazy Sunday and haven been up long. I’m enjoying a Sunday coffee (a particularly yummy offering from Hasbean with tasting notes described as”sweet and creamy toffee meets sweet and stick plum jam with a sprinkling of sultanas”) whilst watching Christmas cookie challenge on tv. And cuddling Mosi. Who says I can’t multi task  I will definitely be watching a Christmas film later @Mrs Funkin

I’m sorry you’ve been put in that situation over Christmas @huckybuck but I would just take your mum at her word - she doesn’t want to come if Aunty P is coming? Ok fair enough, you’ll see her another time then. Or say you’ve tested positive for covid and nobody should come 

I’m glad you are feeling a bit better @Bertie'sMum I hope it continues and you can get up and about a bit more.

Blimey @BarneyBobCat - drink every 15 minutes?! No wonder you were somewhat squiffy 

Now we all know who to turn to when our boilers break down @ewelsh You are certainly a woman of many talents!

I’m sorry to hear about Jessie @SbanR Totally understand why you didn’t say anything at the time ( imagine hug emoji here!)

That’s a lovely idea from your vets @Charity Love those baubles.

I’m with you on the hair dye/grey hair @GingerNinja I hate dying my hair but am not ready for the grey. I do sometimes wish I knew exactly how much I have and what my hair would look like without colour, but can’t find out without leaving it for a long time and I’m not prepared to do that. I will be doing my hair next weekend. It’s a hated job but always glad when it’s done.

I was at the hairdressers yesterday - if you recall my hairdresser relocated a few months ago and is now in a temporary y location. I am travelling there for now, but can’t do it long term as it’s not very convenient. Got up yesterday and needed to leave about 8.15. First thing I noticed was that the car wasn’t covered in frost (there absolutely is a such a thing as too cold for snow! Def too cold for snow here last week). Then it started snowing. Then my IBS, which has been a bit bad last week had me going back and forth to the bathroom  (sorry /TMI!) so I really wondered whether I should just stay home, especially as I’ve only been once before and have to rely on my sat nav to get me there. I went in the end, driving through falling snow on the motorway, and got there a little late but glad now that I got a hair cut before Christmas. I was then meant to meet a friend but she was waiting for a builder who didn’t turn up and wasn’t answering his phone (an unreliable tradesman - who knew? ) so that didn’t happen. Instead I popped into a Costa near the hairdressers for a coffee and managed to leave my favourite scarf there. I rang the hairdressers when I got home and they didn’t have it, so found the number for Costa and they have it. So I am going to have to drive there tomorrow to get that. Fortunately I’m off work tomorrow but it’s still a bit of a pain.

I then came home and watched a couple of Christmas films @Mrs Funkin. Last night I watched Love Actually for the first time as I’ve never watched it before. It was on tv the night before but then sky VIP offered me a free film to keep - either Love Actually or the Grinch who stole Christmas. I decoded to go for Love Actally. I have signed up to a free 7 day Hallmark trial subscription @Mrs Funkin! Will obviously cancel but will use those 7 days to watch any movies I fancy that aren’t available for free. 

I suppose I should get a move on, shower and actually get dressed. I’ve put the heating on but I was so cold when I woke this morning. I’m keeping a note of how much I’m spending on heating each day and so far it’s about £3.50 per day for heating to be on for about 3 hours in the morning then an hour and a half early evening. I’m going to try leaving it on all day to compare the cost as I’m aware that at the moment when it goes off the temperature falls very quickly so when it next goes on it has to get up to temperature which must use more energy than maintaining a constant temperature. 

I can’t remember whether I said I managed to speak to Sky on Thursday - the voice quality on my mobile is still awful. But I also asked about the delay in transferring my number - they have given me a refund of…. Wait for it….. drumroll…… £1.20!


----------



## BarneyBobCat

I watched Klaus on Netflix today - good Christmas film!


----------



## Charity

We've had snow today 😮, we hardly ever get snow in our little pocket of England. My black catproof netting has been white all day with frost and I can see holes where the squirrels have gnawed through it to get out. One large part has collapsed which means, thankfully, Bunty and Toppy can't get out but other cats will be able to get in.  Have to nag OH to get out and try and mend it asap.

I've spent half the day decorating the Christmas tree and clearing up in readiness for the electrician to come at last tomorrow morning, he's turning up at 8 o'clock (or so he said) so will have to be up very early.

Bunty hasn't wanted to venture out at all today, Toppy has but as soon as he got out, he wanted to come back again. Very wise. 

@huckybuck, how really annoying about your earrings and the parcel deliveries. I get fed up with being told they're coming one day and then they don't turn up until another. I've got one supposed to be coming today but now on tracking it now says tomorrow. I hope the company takes note of your complaint. I expect the girlfriend will be getting those for Christmas. 
@urbantigers, shame about your hairdresser having gone so far and the scarf. You should have asked if anyone would happen to be coming your way. As for your Sky refund ......that'll pay for a sip of coffee.
@BarneyBobCat, I was so looking forward to an AFTER photo...spoilsport 
@lullabydream, hope you haven't lost that stud yet...or rather not at all
@Bertie'sMum, glad your pain has eased a little bit, that's something. You'll get there.


----------



## BarneyBobCat

huckybuck said:


> @lullabydream contact details would be really useful thank you, to report this driver. I have his round and drop and the number plate. He’s also on our CCTV turning up.
> 
> He was dreadful before this incident - never picks up Amazon parcels when he’s supposed to (I have one supposedly being picked up tomorrow but I already know he won’t turn up). The last time I tried three times and each time he never came. In the end they had to arrange a courier to collect it.
> 
> He also hoards parcels and drops when he almost has too many to carry. This morning was 7 in total. They all should have been delivered from the 5th Dec onwards including live plants which have arrived in sorry state today and cat food for Holly which should have been here on 6th.
> 
> Wherever possible I avoid using Evri for deliveries but sometimes you don’t have a choice as it’s the only option the company give.


Saw this and thought of you @huckybuck !


----------



## Linda Weasel

Fed up with parcel people. Recently….

Package that had obviously been launched over my fence (despite standing instructions to leave in greenhouse) in the rain, all soggy and disintegrated.

Parcel for next door in my recycling box. It could have been there for a week for all I know.

Dog food left outside. I was in and nobody rang the bell. I found it eventually.

They only have one job…..


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Good morning from a freezing cold seaside. We had some snow flurries yesterday which turned to rain, so that means it will be icy…so I shall need to be super careful on my journey to work. Yes, I’m working on a Monday! Most odd indeed. I don’t like Mondays for work (isn’t there a song about that?  ) as I really can’t be faffed with the Consultant who has a Monday clinic. The beauty of working today and tomorrow is that I then get six days off in a clump.

I ended up doing very little yesterday except a quick trip out for a few bits and some bird feeder stuff, then I made dinner for last night, tonight and tomorrow. Once I’d wrapped and parcelled something to be sent today, it was too late for a Christmas film as Strictly was on.

So besides work, nothing going on for me today. I hope you all have a more exciting day planned than I do. Try to do something you love, even though it’s chilly. Be careful if you’re heading out and keep warm if you’re staying in!


----------



## Charity

Good morning from another freezing cold seaside. Not looking forward to today. The electrician is coming at 8 so I need to get my skates on. We will have light in the bathroom at last.....hooray. Also, he's putting up new lights in our kitchen and living room, I bought a lovely shade weeks ago and its been waiting to be put up.

I'm meant to be taking my friend out for coffee at 10.00 but I'm going to see what the road is like both for driving and walking. I had a serious accident many years ago which left me with permanent leg damage falling over on ice and I have no wish to repeat the incident at my age. It's made me neurotically cautious I suppose. 

Bunty and Toppy are yelling at me like mad, they didn't go out at all yesterday and are desperate this morning but its too early, too dark and too cold. 😾

Yesterday my OH was messing about with the boiler as, apparently, older people should be living in a temperature of 18 degrees minimum, and ours was below that, so he was trying to change the flow rate (too scientific for me) or something which our plumber turned down on his last visit. It has made the radiators hotter but then I was too hot in bed last night. Give him A for effort though.  

@Mrs Funkin, hope you get to work safely and have a good day.

Off I go then, stay safe and warm everyone.


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Morning all, back to work after a few days off. It's been really good - lots of Christmassy things so Im really in the mood now. 

Went on my bike last night and did a group ride which was very enjoyable but not too arduous as a race. But I think I will give another race a go tonight 

Pitch black at the minute but thankfully no more snow. Hopefully the roads to work are ok. 

Two weeks to Christmas - it comes round quick!


----------



## Willow_Warren

Well I’m about 2 weeks behind on this thread!

we have snow… I was not expecting to wake up such a covering (ok it’s not deep but it is snow!!). i kind to want to go out for a walk in the fresh snow….but I also don’t feel too well. (Just a cold…. Ok if I keep going… worse if I stop… but It I got up too late anyhow!)









photo of the garden taken half an hour or so ago… I can see some paw prints…. (Nor sure if fox or cat ). There are lots more paw prints now as Andre‘s been running about (Lola has stayed inside)


----------



## Ali71

Good Morning from a cold, foggy slippery Norfolk! If you are going out in your cars this morning (or even on foot) please please take care as the untreated roads are treacherous. I had to come in to work this morning as there's a fair bit to do. I knew what to expect after driving in it yesterday but it was cold cold cold last night so anything that's fallen has frozen. It was -3 at 7.30 this morning brrrr. 

@Charity I have had 2 accidents in the ice in the car so I am super-cautious too, if you are worried at all then best be safe. Not everybody drives appropriately for the conditions. I was supposed to be going for a breakfast with some networking friends tomorrow but I'm not doing that either now 
@Willow_Warren that looks so pretty but I'm glad we haven't got any snow at the moment! Hope your cold stays at bay 
@Mrs Funkin the commute has got Monday written all over it! Hope the consultant behaves him/herself, just think, tea is cooked, so home, relax and ONLY ONE MORE DAY before you can relax again. I do so feel for you. x
@BarneyBobCat happy first day back day! Hope it's not too arduous. 

Hope everyone stays warm and safe, those who work at home you lucky devils too x Have a good Monday everyone, hope it's filled with positivity. 
My positive thought is that 2 weeks today we'll be at home in our pyjamas 🤣 🤣 Boxing day, picky, pick day of snacks and treats


----------



## huckybuck

Morning all.
It started to snow late last night so we have a covering too this morning! 

I had to go next door to have a shower as suprise suprise we have no hot water. Honestly I could scream. 

Mr HB then spent 5 hours last night fiddling to try to fix it - I have no idea what he’s switched on, turned off, changed - he is NOT a plumber or heating engineer and can’t remember what happened 30 mins ago let alone what he’s touched.

But we do have some hot this morning although whether it will last or we end up with leaks has yet to be seen. 

Got to get cracking as poor Hols is off for bloods. My heart aches for her but as yet she’s oblivious. 

Wrap up everyone.


----------



## GingerNinja

Morning all.

Lovely and sunny again now and the fog has almost disappeared but everything is frozen solid when I went out to feed the birds. I was going to bring the water bowl in to wash and top up but it is frozen to the tree stump I put it on! Will have to check it in an hour or so.

I've got another three day week then six days off but not for anything exciting, just trying to prep for Christmas without being in to much agony.

I had a lovely chat with my friend/old neighbour last night (for nearly two hours!) and hopefully she will be moving up to Suffolk in the first half of next year. It will be so nice to be able to pop and see her (and the cats, Apollo and Loki) regularly 

I hope the vet visit goes well @huckybuck , give Holly a kiss for me xx

Be safe and warm today everyone, wrap up if you go out 🥊🧣


----------



## Ceiling Kitty

I'm so glad I'm not working this week - weekend has been exhausting.

A Christmas do (on the other side of the country) on Saturday night, so didn't get back from that until 2.45am.

Slept in late on Sunday. Slept in TOO late, so was a rush to get ready and go out to the choir's Christmas concert (yes, I'm in a choir, wasn't my decision, don't ask 😂). 

Got back from that at 10.15pm ish.

So basically NOTHING has been done around the house in between these tribulations, and when I unloaded the car of all my work stuff yesterday I just dumped it in the hallway.

Now I have to sort it. 💪

Not long woken up. It is snowing here...


----------



## Ceiling Kitty

@BarneyBobCat Is that a firework on the table???


----------



## lymorelynn

Good afternoon.
Still very cold down here. No snow though and the roads round us seem to be well gritted.
The BLCs were all very brave for their jabs and microchips this morning 😻 And I have just heard back from the vet that Sybyl is fine after her spay and I can pick her up later this afternoon.
Nice to know us oldies should have the temperature at around 18 @Charity . Do you think someone else will pay my bill? That's about the temperature we used to have it on before the price increase. 
Youngest son just sent me a video of snow where he lives in London. It looked very pretty, late at night but I wouldn't want to be out in it. He said it was cleared from the roads before he went into work.
Hope you don't have any more problems with the hot water @huckybuck . Lots of love to Holly xxx 
Stay warm and safe everyone.


----------



## lullabydream

Afternoon all!

I have slept all morning! Simply because I didn't sleep well at all last night. I was on call last night, till 9 am this morning. I already had to do extra shifts yesterday to cover sickness. Then I was expecting that my work colleague.was going to phone in sick and I would have to call around or even go in to work from 8am till at least 9am. 9 am is when my on call duties end. I expected my colleague to be calling in sick due to the power of Facebook he's plastered all over Facebook how poorly he was for the past few days including yesterday evening! So I wasn't putting up much hope on him being in work today! However he's made it but it doesn't stop the worry!

Cold her not frosty but very cold!


----------



## Jaf

Not freezing cold here but still very windy, got weather warnings until Thurs. Hate the wind, it always rattles something loose. 

Electric was off for "planned maintenance" this morning, supposed to be 8 - 10 but they didn't finish until 13.50. I know the exact time as my radio came on and made me jump!


----------



## ewelsh

Hello all


BT and Wi-Fi been down, predicted to be off again later,

@huckybuck my thoughts and love are with you and Hol’s today, hope her bloods have improved xxxx

Love to everyone, stay warm and if out and about be careful, drive slow and low x


----------



## huckybuck

The vets have called and Hols bloods have improved quite a bit. It is the steroids doing their job but whatever it’s all looking a bit better. 

So we have decided to start chemo on Friday. I will be giving her some gabapentin before the visit as although she would be good as gold I want her to feel as chilled as possible. Hopefully she won’t be in too long as the first session is a 15 min IV then flush. 

Incidentally when the vet did her bloods this morning he was the quickest I have ever seen a vet do it. I was actually quite impressed!!!!


----------



## Ali71

@huckybuck that is good news about Holly's bloods. Will they let you wait on the day do you think? 
What a brave little girl...hope she's still eating and feeling good. Same for you too! (and there is hot water!) x


----------



## Charity

@huckybuck, glad to hear Holly's bloods have improved quite a bit, that's a good start. It's a good job they have no idea about it all, unlike us, so they only get stressed sometimes about the here and now at the vets. Hope you and Mr HB are in agreement about her treatment now and it all goes well.


----------



## BarneyBobCat

-4 when I came out of work. Brrrr. Car was frozen solid. I hate the cold


----------



## Mrs Funkin

So glad that all was good with Holly today @huckybuck - and that her bloods have improved and that she is doing well. I send you all love (and a bath full of hot water if I could!) xx

@lymorelynn glad all went smoothly with Sybyl's spay. I hope she is home with you and not feeling too sorry for herself. 

Hopefully everyone else is okay. It was a smooth commute both ways for me today, no issues at all. The consultant was a pain as predicted (she's like a baby!) and @Ali71 don't feel too worried for me  I'm more than okay and I work really very few hours, so it's all good xx


----------



## Ali71

@lymorelynn hope Sybyl is having a settled evening, bless her heart. 
The roads were still a bit tricky this afternoon, main ones fine but the teeny lanes to get to my house were icy still. When I got home i went to open the boot and started to slide down our sloped driveway in slow motion 

Glad you're home safe and sound @Mrs Funkin...I worry about everyone and everything. Ha, it's what I do... complete empath and overthinker!!


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Ceiling Kitty said:


> @BarneyBobCat Is that a firework on the table???


Yep, totally not needed!


----------



## ewelsh

@lymorelynn how is Syby? Xxxx


----------



## Willow_Warren

Good morning! I have to get up as I need to leave at 7! Wish I didn’t as I expect the roads to be icy and not that well used by them. Can’t be late though as customer meeting so I guess I best get out from under the covers!

all I did yesterday evening after work as clear my car of snow so it didn’t freeze on overnight.

is it the weekend yet???

hugs to Holly xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Good morning, not sure what the weather is like morning, it’s still dark! Heading to the shortest day but you know what that means? In ten days we are on our way to Spring  

Work for me again today. I had dreams sort of about work last night, mind you I also dreamt I lived in a flat with a load of cats and kittens and my oven was on fire and I was trying to get them all out. Most odd.

All I did last night was watch Strictly. Definitely a Christmas film tonight when I get home from work. Talking of work, I finally got into our new appointments system last night…I kind of wish I hadn’t. It’ll be okay eventually but the faff of how it’s now affected our other systems is annoying. Ah well. Sadly my favourite colleague has emailed boss lady letting her know of her intention to leave at the end of March  that’s made me sad. She told me a few days ago but I was hoping she didn’t really mean it.

As always, keep warm, don’t go out unless you have to and try to do something you love.


----------



## Ali71

Good Morning 
-7 here  dainty little tiptoe walk across the gym car park 🤣 I really don't want to fall over. Take care out there folks... untreated roads bad! Will be back in a bit x


----------



## urbantigers

Morning! 

Glad Holly’s bloods are looking better @huckybuck 

i hope Sybil is doing ok after her spay @lymorelynn 

i had a bad night last night, waking at 4 and unable to get back to sleep. I hate starting the week tired. At least it’s my last proper week in. I will not be busting a gut next week, rather counting the hours until I’m finished.

I collected my scarf yesterday morning and popped into Asda to see if they had any gf lebkuchen. They did so I bought them, came home and ate said lebkuchen accompanied by a Christmas film and an episode of Christmas cookie challenge. I did then make an effort to do some chores around the house before flopping onto the sofa for a lie down 

wish I didn’t have work today. I’m so unmotivated


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Morning, pitch black here and Ive had a rotten nights sleep. Just couldn't switch off until well after 1am. Then Barney the magician somehow broke into my wardrobe at 5am so I had to get him out and have been awake since. And.... Ive got bloody cold again. How on earth?!

Despite the cold, I still feel ok and managed another bike race last night which was fun. Im determined not to get fat for the first time ever this Christmas  

Like others dreading the going out to drive to work - roads have barely changed since it snowed here at the weekend. -4 last night, wonder what it is now. 

Oh well - 8.5 working days to go  (we break up at lunch on 23rd)


----------



## GingerNinja

Morning folk

The sky is brighter here and I can see a hint of sunrise... everything is white from the thick frost (we haven't had snow here) and I am really grateful that I work from home. Please be careful on the roads 🚗 🚙

I'm glad that Holly's bloods were better @huckybuck and that the vet continues to impress you. That is one of the most important things, confidence in your vet 😺

I have also been awake since just after 4am. Tried to get back to sleep but failed. 

Not long now @urbantigers, you can smash today and then that will be another day down, getting closer to your time off! xx

We break up at lunch on the 23rd too but I can't see that I will be up to date as I have days off this weekend. I really should just leave it as it's not my responsibility anymore.

I must go and feed the birdies and get another cuppa to keep warm..... oh and fridge swap day today but not until this afternoon!

Stay safe and warm xx


----------



## Ali71

@GingerNinja Ooh I forgot about fridge swap day! Lol you'll have no worries keeping your stuff cold outside will you 🤣 Hope it all goes ok.
@lymorelynn hope Sybyl is doing well
@BarneyBobCat sorry to hear you've got another cold, that's rotten luck - must have been one of the partygoers sharing a bit too much!
@urbantigers just do what you can today, hopefully you'll get a second wind and make it through the day. This week will fly past and you can relax a bit
@Mrs Funkin be safe yourself today, sorry to hear about your favourite colleague and friend  hopefully they will sort the teething problems out with the new system x
@huckybuck how is Holly today?
@Bertie'sMum hope you are continuing to improve
@Charity how did it go yesterday with the new lights? x

Take care everyone, like Mrs F says, don't go out unless you must, and if you do, be really careful x


----------



## lymorelynn

Good morning
Sybyl is doing very well thank you for asking. She is pretty much leaving the wound alone without the need for a cone or a body suit. She's brilliant to give medicine to - she just licked up her metacam before I could get it into a syringe. 
I have Mr. L's man flu 🤧 which started off as a cold on Sunday but has developed into bronchitis - not unusual for me sadly but rather unfair as I have never even smoked 🤣
The BLCs and big girls are keeping me cosy.
I"m hibernating for the next few days.
Stay warm everyone and hope you all have as good a day as possible.


----------



## Ali71

I'm so sorry Lynn.. I hope it doesn't need antibiotics but if needs must then you should be better in time for the festivities xx
Bless Sybyl, she's so good. Milo thinks everything is a treat so hoovers up meds as well. 
Take care X


----------



## lullabydream

Morning all!

Have been awake for an hour. I had my alarm set for about now so I could have a lie in but woke and an hour ago and couldn't sleep anymore.

Today I am meeting work colleagues for a drink, food and chat. It was only supposed to be just two of us, but now it's 4 so have doubled the numbers. It's not something that can easily happen as we are like ships that pass in the night with our shifts. So I am hoping it's good to have a quick catch up!

Hope everyone stays warm today, and those with ailments start to feel better soon.


----------



## huckybuck

Morning!

Poor Lynn and BBC - I hope you both feel a bit better - what rotten luck.

All is ok this morning. I had a bit of a game with Hols tablet for the first time but managed in the end. She didn’t seem quite as enthusiastic about her food as she has been but she’d eaten loads yesterday so maybe I was just a bit early.

It’s sofa day. Heard nothing. I was told they could come anytime between 7am and 10pm but was expecting an update of some sort to narrow that down. Looks like I will have to chase it.

IF they come early enough we will go and get Mr HB’s tree which frees up my day tomorrow so fingers crossed.

Otherwise I’ll finish wrapping I think.

I told Aunty P what had happened with Mum last night and she really upset about it. I did say to her it’s not her problem it’s Mum’s but I think she is sad that it’s got to this.

Much as I love Aunty P she is part of the issue as she can give as good as she gets when she’s had a drink and contribute to awful atmosphere.

Right time to crack on otherwise I’ll still be in PJs when the sofa guys turn up!!!!


----------



## ewelsh

Morning all, goodness me its cold

birds seen too, even went down to the cover and fed the deers, they do love berries, carrots and peanut butter nice and fattening 😃 

I have got my mum in a nursing home yipppeeee, they are moving her this Thursday, so a full on weekend and early next week for us. Husband home Thursday night, off down to Wales Friday morning, sort mums room out, back and forth with things from her bungalow with all her bits, then try and sort out her bungalow We are back Tuesday night. Meanwhile I have all the financials to sort out for the nursing home, what a mine field it all it. Anyways the home is fabulous, they have the local theatre in doing productions, loads of classes especially poetry classes ( very my mum ) they have a Sunday service 👍 library, cinema and even a bar not that my mum drinks but what a place hey, I fought to get her a ground floor room en-suite with patio doors overlooking the gardens, so she is super happy. Today I need to go and buy her a whole new wardrobe of clothes as she wants to look smart 🙄 I am relieved but apprehensive as I am so far away.


@lymorelynn so glad Sybyl is doing well, what a good girl she is. Sorry your unwell, get going on a natural antibiotic, mix honey, ginger,turmeric and vanilla take 1 tsp daily and Bob’s your uncle ( well not really your Uncle 😂) Stay warm lots of hot drinks to keep your chest clear. Xxxxx

@Ali71 are youmad going to the gym today, hope your safe on your rural roads xxx hows Milo now?
@GingerNinja good luck with fridge swap, I hope all goes smoothly xx
@BarneyBobCat another cold hey! Use the above mixture and start taking echinacea to boost your immunity, your over worked and tired that’s the problem here.
@urbantigers chant “ this too will pass” next week will soon be here x
@Bertie'sMum how you doing? X
@huckybuck yes your too early for Holly, a lady takes her time in the morning 😃 how exciting your sofas come today, don’t blame me if they aren’t comfy 😂 lets have a photo later I bet the pink will be gorgeous with your curtains xx
@Charity stop dusting your new lights 😂 very smart indeed. Xx


Must dash, lots on including a pedicure, I will look a right plonker walking around with flip flops on 😃 I will also pop in to see my new friend John then the supermarket to check they have a path clear of ice… well I can’t let the manager relax can I 😂


Have a warm day everyone xx


----------



## Charity

Good morning. It has warmed up today here to 0 degrees.🥵. Yesterday was hellish as two people fell over walking in our road

Didn't sleep we!l last night, got too hot in bed and woke about 1 o'clock so an hour later got up and made a cuppa. Went back to bed and fell asleep just before 4. 😒. OH was going out, now he's not. Not sure if that's a good or bad thing

Purdey stood on my laptop this morning which now won't work as the pointer has disappeared and I've spent about an hour trying to follow some online instructions to put it right to no avail. I'm having to use my old tablet which takes me ages to type on. I've got my weekly shop to order and my Christmas one to update which will now take forever. . I've also got to get to grips with wrapping parcels.

I've booked Toppy into the vets on Friday to have another steroid injection as his chin is a scabby mess again. 

The electrician turned up on the dot of 8.00 yesterday morning, one time I would have liked a tradesman to be late. We now have lots of nice bright lights and I can see in the bathroom...hooray. ☺

Hope sofas and fridges turn up early with no problems, poorly people feel better soon, people at work have a good day and all's well for everyone else. Most of all, stay warm.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Good Morning  

I seem to be slowly improving ! I can now manage to get dressed and stay up for most of a morning (or afternoon) but not a whole day. I do need to book a face to face with my GP but with the amount of snow still lying around here I'm too nervous to chance going out yet.

Gardener due this afternoon but will just pint him in the direction of what needs doing and leave him to it ! At some point this week I'll try and persuade my neighbour to take me food shopping - cupboards are beginning to look a bit Mother Hubbardish


----------



## Charity

@Bertie'sMum, glad things are getting a bit easier at last and you can get dressed. 
@BarneyBobCat, you are overdoing it so you need to rest and repair (makes you sound like an old bike) 

Still can't get my laptop working, OH thought he knew better and was issuing me commands on what to do only to end up at exactly the same place as I had so we're no further forward. 😏 I have managed to get my old laptop working though, after about half an hour's updating, which is easier than the tablet. I told OH he could help by doing the online shop with Sainsburys and the update Christmas shop with Waitrose on his Apple which was something new for him but he's done OK with a lot of shouting questions from the kitchen for guidance.  So, that's the whole flippin' morning gone on practically two things, one of which shouldn't have happened in the first place...grrrr! Now I'm all behind. Hey ho..such is life. 😜


----------



## ewelsh

@Charity try this *Go to Settings > Accessibility > Pointer Control, then adjust any of the following:* *Increase Contrast*. *Automatically Hide Pointer Or find Pointer

or

Try Fn + F3, Fn + F5, Fn + F9, or Fn + F11 and see if any of those work. This basically re-enables your mouse if it got disabled for some reason.*


----------



## Bethanjane22

Afternoon all (sorry I missed the morning)

It's another very cold one in Wales again today. -1 but feels like -6 with wind chill. One nice thing about it being so dry and cold is that my car wasn't frozen over this morning.

One major downside to the very cold weather is that I am having a flare up of what I believe to be eczema around my eyes which is very dry and uncomfortable. I have a phone call with the GP next week so I've been documenting all the issues I'm still having to address with them. I've picked up some eczema eye cream today which I'm hoping will help things.
I'm getting really fed up with my skin on my face at the moment. I just can't win with it. I've stripped down my skincare to the bare minimum, only fragrance free, super sensitive skin stuff, and still getting flare ups. It's really starting to get me down now.

I'm going to see if I can get a referral to a dermatologist (though I anticipate it'll be a very long wait).

Anyway, just an annoying gripe from me.

Only 2.5 days left in work after today then I'm off until January, I cannot wait. Finishing a little bit early today to go and get my nails done, I'm thinking something green and festive to try and bring out the Christmas spirit in me 

I'm glad you're starting to feel a bit better @Bertie'sMum , sending you lots of virtual love.

Good news about the home for your mum @ewelsh Hopefully the move and transition goes as smoothly as it can and that she'll settle in well. The home sounds wonderful, and I'm sure having a lovely room overlooking the gardens will make her feel right at home. How long is the trip from you to where she'll be?


----------



## ewelsh

@Bethanjane22 

I am sorry your flare up has happened again, I know the area you live so find a local Demalogica therapist who will give you a free face mapping and free samples, I had skin issues 25+ years ago and went through every skin care going and found Demalogica and I have never looked back 25yrs on, they will be able to help you I know xxxxxx 

As for Mum she is going to Pentra Bach so you’ll know the area and home I mean. I am up in Lincolnshire 4-5hours away. ( she wont move out of Wales ) 😉 

xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hahahaahahaaaaaa _insert more demented laughter here_ hahahahaaaaaa!

So I get to work. Boss lady says, "Oh, B has cancelled her bank shift for immunisations (we do pertussis and flu jabs currently) but it'll be fine, there's you and G"...

Twenty minutes later, still no sign of G (MOST unusual)...Boss lady looks at online rota, she's put her on the wrong day. 

So there was me, instead of three of us. Really rather bonkers. 

Pleased to read @Bertie'sMum that your back is improving. Boo to @lymorelynn and @BarneyBobCat feeling rubbish  Hope the new fridge is all installed now @GingerNinja 

It's seemed very cold everywhere today - it was positively tropical here by comparison, we hit the dizzy heights of one degree! 

Now watching a Christmas film, with a coconut macaroon! Hope everyone is okay and we had no untoward incidents today xx


----------



## Bethanjane22

ewelsh said:


> @Bethanjane22
> 
> I am sorry your flare up has happened again, I know the area you live so find a local Demalogica therapist who will give you a free face mapping and free samples, I had skin issues 25+ years ago and went through every skin care going and found Demalogica and I have never looked back 25yrs on, they will be able to help you I know xxxxxx
> 
> As for Mum she is going to Pentra Bach so you’ll know the area and home I mean. I am up in Lincolnshire 4-5hours away. ( she wont move out of Wales ) 😉
> 
> xx


I’ve heard of Dermalogica, I will look into it and see about getting some advice from them. At this point I’ll try anything! Feels like I’m at war with my own skin.

Ahh not far from my neck of the woods at all. Can’t say I blame her, I don’t think I could live anywhere other than Wales, but it’s a stress for you for you bring so far away ❤

Do you have relatives still in Wales who would visit with her?


----------



## ewelsh

Bethanjane22 said:


> I’ve heard of Dermalogica, I will look into it and see about getting some advice from them. At this point I’ll try anything! Feels like I’m at war with my own skin.
> 
> Ahh not far from my neck of the woods at all. Can’t say I blame her, I don’t think I could live anywhere other than Wales, but it’s a stress for you for you bring so far away ❤
> 
> Do you have relatives still in Wales who would visit with her?



Honestly Beth I say it myself, I have damn good skin at 51yrs and its all down to Demalogica, worth a visit for sure. I good therapist will give you free sample to try to go gently on your skin ( face Mapping is free as well ) xxx


Yes still got family in wales, some only down the road, others in Cardiff and Barry so not too far xx


----------



## BarneyBobCat

First on the morning thread? Where is everyone!

Pitch black here and it looks very cold - I can see my car is totally frozen again. Im very achy but assuming its my bike ride last night and not my cold, but I am very snotty again which is mega annoying. 

It's made week so nearly the weekend - 10 days to Christmas Eve! 

Hope everyone is surviving the cold snap


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Morning gang, no idea what it’s like out there yet. I’ve only got the curtain open a tiny smidge  I suspect it’s cold, it’ll be nice next week when it’s not so freezing I think.

Today is the start of my mini holiday (I.e. six days off, not back at work until Tuesday). Not sure what we’ll be doing, if anything. Seeing an old friend and her husband tonight for a drink, hopefully with her sister too. I’m starting the day with the dentist and hygienist (well, not until 10:30), trying to decide whether to go for a little run or not.

I’ve a couple of bits to wrap today, then the wrapping paper can go away again for another year. I use so little now compared to the olden days. I’m still using paper up that I bought in the sale a few years ago. Beyond that, might tidy out a couple of cupboards in the kitchen - I know how to live don’t I? 

Have a good day everyone. Remember to do something that makes you smile, keep warm and don’t go anywhere unless you have to!


----------



## Charity

Good morning. Looks like we might have a bit of sunshine here today and most of the ice has gone though its windy today which isn't pleasant. I've had to do dog walking this morning as OH isn't feeling good so he stayed in bed a while. I've got a nice new Children in Need bobble hat but I can't wear it out with Purdey or when I bend down she whips it off, she whips any bobble hat off so I've cut them off most of my other hats. 

I opened the window and asked Bunty and Toppy if they wanted to go out and they looked at me as if to say 'are you mad woman' and didn't move an inch from their cosy beds. 

Yesterday was a totally wasted day trying to get my laptop to work (thank you Purdey ), I spent nine hours trying this and that and following videos online etc. but nothing. By 5 o'clock, I was pig sick of it and thinking I would take it to a computer shop, then I just thought to hell with it and pressed a key which said reset something or other and voila! It was working. 😮 Honestly, all this supposed expert opinion which did not include pressing said particular key. 

So, today, I have to catch up with all the things I was planning to do yesterday which is lots of urgent present wrapping as will be seeing people as from tomorrow.

I was meant to meet Lynn for a Christmas coffee today but as she is poorly we've had to postpone. Hope you are feeling better than yesterday Lynn though bronchitis takes a while to go I know. Doctor Charity suggests antibiotics probably.

@BarneyBobCat, Doctor Charity also says might be a good idea to rest for a few days rather than keep exercising and pushing yourself when you're under par. Hope you're feeling better soon.

@Mrs Funkin, enjoy your mini break and have a good time with your friends.

@ewelsh, the Sergeant Major will soon be home so no time to play those games then. 

Off to have my breakfast now and then get on with all those jobs.

Have a good day if you can and stay warm xx


----------



## Ali71

Good Morning
Well it doesn't feel quite so cold out there today, our cul de sac is still like an ice rink though but no freezing fog which made for a slightly easier commute... I didn't rush about this morning as no gym or supermarket trip needed. I may go after work if I feel energetic and depending on how the work day goes.

@lymorelynn I hope you're feeling a little better with plenty of nursing from your girls and the BLCs x
@Charity naughty Purdey! I would laugh if she whipped off my bobble hat, the little madam 😄but then i would forgive her anything, she is so lovely. Glad you've got your laptop sorted, those kind of jobs suck your day away and can be so frustrating! Hope OH is better soon.
@ewelsh, I hope everything goes smoothly for your Mum's move tomorrow, will be thinking of you x
@BarneyBobCat hope you feel better soon, snotty is no fun
@Mrs Funkin enjoy your first day off, stay warm yourself too x

Its chilly in the office today, so I am in 4 layers. Chilli in the slow cooker to look forward to later on  

Have a good day, I hope everyone else is ok as we are a bit thin on the ground for roll call this morning!! X


----------



## Cully

Good Morning. It looks very cold out with icy windscreens so take care out there.
I let Moo out but she came straight back in, so I put some hot water in her breakfast as it was fridge cold. Now I've jumped back into bed. I'll wait until it's warmed up before I get up properly.
I went into town yesterday on the hunt for cat food. I managed to get 36 tins of salmon terrine so that will do until next year.
Also bought some thermal leggings from Asda so will try those out later.
My new boots are brilliant. I haven't worn any as comfortable for a long time so really chuffed 😊
Got a bit of office work to do this morning, then off for my physio appointment. I'm hoping if I show her my referral letter for an assessment of my leg/hip pain she might be able to find someone more senior to access my MRI results from August. Where _are_ they? I keep being positive but it's not working, sigh!

@ewelsh , I'm so pleased your Mum has somewhere to move into. It sounds perfect for her.
Good luck with the move and all it entails. It'll be a weight off your mind.

@Charity ,sorry poor Toppy's itchy chin is troubling him again. Hopefully he'll be feeling better after his steroids on Friday.
Glad you sorted your pc. That's nine hours you won't get back! It's bad enuf when Moo sits on my keyboard and puts aaaaaaasssssssssyyyyyqrrrr into Google, let alone a hefty Lab having a go at typing. Doesn't she understand Santa is watching??

@BarneyBobCat ,not another snotty nose? Hope it goes quickly so you're not poorly over Christmas.🤧

@Bertie'sMum , good to hear you've been able to get up and move around. Slowly but surely🤗.

Talking of getting up, I really must now it's a bit warmer.
Sorry if I've missed anyone out, I have been reading and catching up.
Hope everyone who's feeling under the weather is getting a bit of TLC. 
Have a good day, and keep warm and safe whatever you're doing.
Ttfn xx


----------



## GingerNinja

Good morning. Lovely and sunny here again and it's very pretty and sparkling white. I don't think I've ever know a frost to last for so long without melting!

I have to disagree with @Ali71 it's blimmin freezing still (just got dustbin in).... forecast for Monday is 12, we'll all be getting our bikinis out  P.S. I'll be round for chilli later 😋

All these poorly souls at the moment. I hope that you all get better very soon, @lymorelynn @BarneyBobCat and @Charity 's OH. It's great to hear that things are finally improving for you @Bertie'sMum and I hope that it continues to get better x

@Charity it did make me smile about Purdey and your bobble hats, I can just imagine her doing it 

Great news about the home for your mum @ewelsh I hope that everything goes smoothly this weekend/next week.

Be careful when you go out @Cully we don't want anyone else slipping over x

I'm off for six days from tomorrow @Mrs Funkin and one thing on my list is going through my larder cupboard and chucking away the stuff that I never use. I know for a fact that I have half full gravy granules that are several years out of date!

Must crack on with work now. I will leave you with the wintery scene from my office window


----------



## ewelsh

Morning all


we are a little thin on the ground this morning 😉 

Very cold up here -5 last night -3 today, at first I thought we had snow but nope just good old Jack frost, look how pretty my silver birch are though.




























@lymorelynn How are you feeling today? Xx
@Mrs Funkin Work yesterday must have been hard going, all the more reason to enjoy your lovely long break, yippppeeee you can watch as many Christmas films as you like now 😂
@huckybuck please tell me your sofas turned up? How’s darling Holly today?
@BarneyBobCat listen to Doc Charity… rest is what you need, hope you feel better today.
@Ali71 snap I am a layer girl too, hope your chilli office warms up and hope your chilli supper is hot 😃
@GingerNinja well hows the new fridge?
@urbantigers hello, are you ok?
@Bertie'sMum wonderful news you are getting some sort of life again, slowly does it though xxx
@Cully are you ok? Warm? Waiting for Tesco man in your P.J’s again? 😂
@Charity its your fault I am playing these games so I can tell the Sergeant Major its your fault 😂 talking of him, he just landed in Dubai, dropping clothes off at dry cleaners then off to sit by the pool 🤐 




Have a lovely day everyone, stay warm and most importantly stay happy xx


----------



## SbanR

Morning all. Still freezing cold, but with a light breeze so that's got me wondering if I'd like to do a load of laundry (I do like to hang my washing on the line for a bit  )
Ollie is whinging to go out again but I'm being mean and not obliging as he only settles down in one spot, leaving me to slowly freeze as I stand beside him.
Charity, did your reset wipe out all your stored info?
That's what always worries me about doing a reset.

Try and keep safe everyone, and stay warm if possible.


----------



## Ali71

@SbanR I know you get the most amazing "outside" smell... not sure if they will be frozen stiff? 
@GingerNinja you'd be welcome for chilli  I'm not denying it's freezing still! Just not AS cold...definitely not -7 like yesterday. Hope the new fridge is running smoothly and no odd noises this time! x
@ewelsh your garden and the silver birch looks beautiful.... another cup of tea will hopefully get me moving, my smart watch keeps telling me I need to do some steps
@Cully good luck at the physio 
@huckybuck hope all ok 


xx


----------



## SbanR

Ali71 said:


> @SbanR I know you get the most amazing "outside" smell... not sure if they will be frozen stiff?


Oh they'll freeze solid Ali but should dry a little. They defrost quickly enough once brought indoors.
However, checking the 10 day forecast, it looks like it's less cold Friday, Saturday so think I'll hang on till then


----------



## Charity

@ewelsh, the Sergeant Major is in for a shock when he gets home, from 28 degrees to 0....brrrr! That silver birch looks stunning, isn't nature wonderful in a funny sort of way. See Posey had to get in the picture. 
@Sban, no, nothing got deleted but, by then, I was passed caring. I was in the 'Mouse' section so anything I did hopefully wouldn't have affected anything else. It's all double dutch to me. Putting washing out in this weather...are you nuts? 🥶
@huckybuck, hope you were sitting on your nice new sofa last night. Photos please
@GingerNinja, that's a nice view from your window.
@Ali71, chilly/chilli is your word for today. Stay warm in your layers.
@Cully, good luck with your physio, hope you find out about the MRI

The cats both decided to go out eventually. Toppy doesn't like the ice, I saw him slip on it yesterday and he comically shakes his back legs when they're wet. Sometimes though he can be very thick. There is ice on the side of our steps. Bunty has the sense to walk down the middle where its clear but Toppy doesn't, he actually walked on it with great trepidation.  Then he looked over the wall and instead of jumping down like he usually would as he could see ice on the patio, he walked along the top of the wall to the trellis then down onto the raised bed, walked behind my rose bushes and then jumped down outside the bedroom window. Talk about making a meal of things. 😼


----------



## Ali71

@SbanR you could always do an Uncle Buck 😄 
@Charity they are funny creatures aren't they. Poor Toppy, cover those ears up, Mummy didn't mean it 🤭


----------



## lullabydream

Morning all!

Well what a day I had yesterday!

The meeting for a coffee and a bit of lunch became a day of drinking a concoction of cocktails and other alcohol drinks. Came home at about 6. My head was already banging. I was definitely dehydrated and went straight to bed to lay down and drink lots of water! It was a nice day so I cannot really complain much!


----------



## huckybuck

Morning all. 

Sofas.

Delivery between 7pm and 10pm last night. They turned up at 9:55pm 🙄

Bloke walked straight in with muddy boots into the hall and asked to refill his bottle of water. Asked Mr HB if he was ok to help with the sofas going in the lounge so he didn’t have to take his boots off 🙄

Proceeded to bring everything in, still managed to step on just cleaned yesterday cream carpets and dumped sofas in the lounge with packaging on. 

So at 10:30pm I was mopping the hall floor, using vanish on my carpets while Mr HB had to assemble sofas. Found two dirty marks where they’d obviously been leant against something but thankfully they have come off easily (I paid extra for protection).

I then sat down and had a massive glass of wine and went to bed after midnight as needed to wind myself down lol!!! 

At 7 this morning I heard Huck shouting up the stairs MUM, DAD, THERE’S TWO MASSIVE F*** O** SOFAS IN THE LOUNGE!!!!!!! MUUUMMM, DAAAD DID YOU HEAR ME????????? THERE’S F**** SOFAS IN THE LOUNGE!!!!!!!!


All that to one side I have to say I’m really pleased with them - they are really well made and the colour is perfect. I think I will have a game with the velvet pile showing finger marks and paw prints but thankfully it’s a room we hardly ever use! Will take photos later!!

I have managed to reclaim a day today as we got Mr HBs tree yesterday instead of today so it’s supermarket trawling for me to see if I can get the rest of the Christmas food (bar fresh). 

All good otherwise here - Hols had her tablet easily this morning and is currently snoozing on the tree skirt!

Have a good one all.


----------



## GingerNinja

If your sofas are pink @huckybuck I don't want to see them and will sulk until Christmas as I have had to order sludgy green when I wanted PINK!!!!! 

I forgot about the fridge! Yes, it's here and is working and no strange noises yet. I think it is quieter than the other one (when it was not making strange noises) so hopefully this one is going to be okay. All the food was fine apart from the yorkshires (shop bought because I don't want son and girlfriend making stuff in my kitchen whilst I'm trying to cook dinner, like last year) they were a little soft but I don't eat them, so all good 

My delivery men were awesome and came round the back through the french doors, although my carpets are grim so it wouldn't have mattered!

Good girl Holly sweetheart xx


----------



## Charity

huckybuck said:


> Morning all.
> 
> Sofas.
> 
> Delivery between 7pm and 10pm last night. They turned up at 9:55pm 🙄
> 
> Bloke walked straight in with muddy boots into the hall and asked to refill his bottle of water. Asked Mr HB if he was ok to help with the sofas going in the lounge so he didn’t have to take his boots off 🙄
> 
> Proceeded to bring everything in, still managed to step on just cleaned yesterday cream carpets and dumped sofas in the lounge with packaging on.
> 
> So at 10:30pm I was mopping the hall floor, using vanish on my carpets while Mr HB had to assemble sofas. Found two dirty marks where they’d obviously been leant against something but thankfully they have come off easily (I paid extra for protection).
> 
> I then sat down and had a massive glass of wine and went to bed after midnight as needed to wind myself down lol!!!
> 
> At 7 this morning I heard Huck shouting up the stairs MUM, DAD, THERE’S TWO MASSIVE F*** O** SOFAS IN THE LOUNGE!!!!!!! MUUUMMM, DAAAD DID YOU HEAR ME????????? THERE’S F**** SOFAS IN THE LOUNGE!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> All that to one side I have to say I’m really pleased with them - they are really well made and the colour is perfect. I think I will have a game with the velvet pile showing finger marks and paw prints but thankfully it’s a room we hardly ever use! Will take photos later!!
> 
> I have managed to reclaim a day today as we got Mr HBs tree yesterday instead of today so it’s supermarket trawling for me to see if I can get the rest of the Christmas food (bar fresh).
> 
> All good otherwise here - Hols had her tablet easily this morning and is currently snoozing on the tree skirt!
> 
> Have a good one all.


@huckybuck, my sofas are velvet as well. Do I dare tell you that they pick up every bit of floating cat and dog hair, fluff etc. I won't say dust, I know you haven't got any. I am constantly going over mine with the roller.


----------



## urbantigers

Good, erm afternoon! I’ve had to phone in sick today as I had another bad night and was in no fit state to do work, let alone any decision making, without some more sleep. I woke at 3 and Mosi joined me in my wakefulness and was in and out of the bedroom, up and down the bed until I thought he was going to settle. Then he got up and was sick. I had to get up to clean that (by which I mean place a piece of paper towel over it so that I didn’t stand in it when I got up properly!). Eventually Kito decided we had both disturbed him so he would get up. After a brief whine he settled for an hour but I couldn’t get back to sleep. Fibro was flaring up and I could feel my hands stinging, my feet throbbing and the prickly feeling i get in my face when everything is starting to flare up. I got up to feed the boys at the usual time and knew I would be no use to anyone today. I also couldn’t face coffee - that’s my test - if I I can’t face coffee I must be ill  My manager doesn’t work Wednesdays so I had to log on to get the number for my senior manager. I went back to bed and set my alarm for 8.30 but pressed snooze and fell asleep again! Eventually rang about 9.45. One of the things about working from home is that, apart from my colleague, nobody would know if I was working or not. I‘m up now feeling a bit better and have managed a coffee. Shower next and will get dressed then hopefully I will feel a bit more human. It’s still well below zero and I’ve had to have the heating on almost constantly since 4am.

I hope you are feeling better @lymorelynn 

Glad you are slowly improving @Bertie'sMum 

The new fridge sounds like an improvement on the old one @GingerNinja 

Oh Toppy - you are funny! Glad you got your laptop back @Charity When I used a laptop, the boys were always walking across it and doing stuff like that. I used to press every Fn key until it came back and usually it did. I use a bluetooth keyboard with ipad most of the time now and if I leave it switched on Mosi tends to stand on it and do all sorts of things. One time he caused the brightness to reduce to such a level you could barely read the screen. I knew how to put it back, but I couldn’t read the screen well enough to actually do it 

Suppose I’d better shower now and get the curtains open. It’s lovely and sunny outside and I’m sure if I could walk, it would be a lovely day for a wander around the park. However, I know I’d be absolutely freezing on my scooter and the wheels are quite worn so the risk of skidding would be fairly high so I’ll stick to lolling on the sofa with a Christmas film!


----------



## Cully

urbantigers said:


> Good, erm afternoon! I’ve had to phone in sick today as I had another bad night and was in no fit state to do work, let alone any decision making, without some more sleep. I woke at 3 and Mosi joined me in my wakefulness and was in and out of the bedroom, up and down the bed until I thought he was going to settle. Then he got up and was sick. I had to get up to clean that (by which I mean place a piece of paper towel over it so that I didn’t stand in it when I got up properly!). Eventually Kito decided we had both disturbed him so he would get up. After a brief whine he settled for an hour but I couldn’t get back to sleep. Fibro was flaring up and I could feel my hands stinging, my feet throbbing and the prickly feeling i get in my face when everything is starting to flare up. I got up to feed the boys at the usual time and knew I would be no use to anyone today. I also couldn’t face coffee - that’s my test - if I I can’t face coffee I must be ill  My manager doesn’t work Wednesdays so I had to log on to get the number for my senior manager. I went back to bed and set my alarm for 8.30 but pressed snooze and fell asleep again! Eventually rang about 9.45. One of the things about working from home is that, apart from my colleague, nobody would know if I was working or not. I‘m up now feeling a bit better and have managed a coffee. Shower next and will get dressed then hopefully I will feel a bit more human. It’s still well below zero and I’ve had to have the heating on almost constantly since 4am.
> 
> I hope you are feeling better @lymorelynn
> 
> Glad you are slowly improving @Bertie'sMum
> 
> The new fridge sounds like an improvement on the old one @GingerNinja
> 
> Oh Toppy - you are funny! Glad you got your laptop back @Charity When I used a laptop, the boys were always walking across it and doing stuff like that. I used to press every Fn key until it came back and usually it did. I use a bluetooth keyboard with ipad most of the time now and if I leave it switched on Mosi tends to stand on it and do all sorts of things. One time he caused the brightness to reduce to such a level you could barely read the screen. I knew how to put it back, but I couldn’t read the screen well enough to actually do it
> 
> Suppose I’d better shower now and get the curtains open. It’s lovely and sunny outside and I’m sure if I could walk, it would be a lovely day for a wander around the park. However, I know I’d be absolutely freezing on my scooter and the wheels are quite worn so the risk of skidding would be fairly high so I’ll stick to lolling on the sofa with a Christmas film!


Bl***y Fibro ☹. I get certain signs too before a flare up and can end up in tears because I know what's coming. Hope it doesn't last too long this time. Hugs xx


----------



## huckybuck

Here they are!!! 

Hide your eyes @GingerNinja

















I’ve got some more cushions in the blue hollyhocks (curtains) in order but wanted to wait to see how many the sofas needed. It’s hard to see what the room looks like properly without the Christmas stuff but I think they will work well.


----------



## ewelsh

They are gorgeous @huckybuck worth the wait and research, they belong in that room x


----------



## lymorelynn

huckybuck said:


> Here they are!!!
> 
> Hide your eyes @GingerNinja
> 
> View attachment 581009
> 
> View attachment 581010
> 
> I’ve got some more cushions in the blue hollyhocks (curtains) in order but wanted to wait to see how many the sofas needed. It’s hard to see what the room looks like properly without the Christmas stuff but I think they will work well.


Beautiful ❤
Is the colour in the photos a faithful reproduction? because they really are gorgeous and go so well in the room.
For those who have asked, I'm not a great deal better 🙁 I think I have pulled a muscle with a coughing, choking fit this afternoon which hasn't helped but it will get better 🙂
I had to cancel Sybyl's post op check up for tomorrow but it isn't a problem - she's doing very well and I have been through this often enough to know if there was a problem. The vet nurse was happy with that too.
I'm sorry I didn't get to have coffee with @Charity today though 🙁
I have been reading all of the posts in the thread and generally keeping an eye on things still. Hopefully will be feeling more human soon.
Love and a very good evening to everyone


----------



## huckybuck

So sorry to hear you are still poorly Lynn, what a shame. I hope it eases off tomorrow.

The colour is slightly more pinky and a teeny bit darker than they are coming out in the photo but I’m really pleased with the match. They go well with the little chairs and I think it warms the room up a bit rather than having blue which I did toy with.


----------



## ewelsh

Awww poor lynn ((())) I am sure you know if you have green yuck its a doctor job xxx meanwhile get Mr L’s on kettle duty with lots of hot tea with honey oh and a hot water bottle for your pulled muscle xxxxx


----------



## GingerNinja

Sofas, what sofas? 

Seriously though, they look lovely @huckybuck

sorry to that you're so poorly @urbantigers and you @lymorelynn . Wishing you both better very soon xx

I've been a complete disaster tonight... finished work just after 6:30, got up with mug and glass and phone in hand. I turned to take a step and my foot caught on the plastic floor protector and I fell, hard, slamming my arm on the cat tree going down on my knee. Not good for my arthritis and thank god the tree was there, as I may have hit my head on the way down otherwise.

I'm okay but my chest hurts a bit. Luna just say on the window sill looking at me as I screamed, only worried that she had not yet had her dinner!

Wish me luck for the aches in the morning!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Goodness me @GingerNinja that’s not good to go such a cropper  Hope you’re not too sore in the morning xx

Lounge is looking beautiful @huckybuck you must be so pleased


----------



## Charity

@huckybuck, love the sofas and the chairs too, I love tartan. It makes the room look very calming. 
Oh dear @GingerNinja, I expect you'll feel stiff in the morning but hope it doesn't last too long.
@lymorelynn, you are in the wars. Stay warm and hope you will soon feel more like yourself.
@urbantigers, hope you feel better soon and get a good night's sleep


----------



## Ali71

Good Morning 
Only -4 today so positively balmy although it feels much colder... stars were beautiful as I left, it was such a clear sky. Busy day at work plus OH is having his van serviced, otherwise I might have stayed home. Gym instead and my reward is a v hot power shower after. I can get ready so much faster 😄

@GingerNinja oh no... poor you, sounds awful. Hope you aren't too sore today xx
@lymorelynn sorry to hear you aren't any better, please take care x

@huckybuck your home is beautiful 😍 hope Holly is doing well ❤ 

Please be careful if you venture out, paths and roads bad xxx have a lovely day and stay warm 😊


----------



## urbantigers

A quick good morning 

ouch @GingerNinja that sounds painful. I hope you’re not too sore today.

I hope you improve soon @lymorelynn 

lovely sofas @huckybuck they go perfectly in that room.

I had another awful night. Tossed and turned for hours before falling asleep and then woke at 4am. I am working today but really I could do with another day off as I am in loads of pain and very tired. However I’m going to the Christmas lights thing at Dunham Massey tonight so felt I couldn’t really go to that if I was off work sick. Tbh I will struggle going but I don’t want to let my friend down plus I do want to go, I just wish it wasn’t tonight. 

On a more positive note, I’ve started my Christmas coffee blend today. I would have started it sooner but the beans took longer to arrive due to general post/courier stuff so I had to start another bag of beans. But I feel festive now that I’m onto my Christmas coffee 

Try to have a good day everyone and I hope all poorly people feel a bit better today.


----------



## Ali71

Sorry you are so rough @urbantigers 😔 I hope the Christmas coffee perks 😉 you up... and you battle through today to enjoy your festive night out x


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Morning! Urgh, Ive been feeling very yucky. I took the Cat Chat Aunties advice last night and wrapped up in a dressing gown and blanket all night. Ive got the aches and pains all over. I had sat in work most of the day in my coat as I was feeling freezing cold. 

Two days until the weekend. I think I feel marginally better than last night - still achy and snotty. I have to go into work unfortunately as Im running meetings for the next couple of days. 

Not sure of the temperature here - Im hoping its warming up.

Seems like a lot of people in the wars on here! Hope everyone recovers soon


----------



## Willow_Warren

Good morning and it’s a cold one to say the least! That was at 6.15 it’s actually gone down to minus11.8 now (although I do think it exaggerates!) I put the heating on so the temp inside had gone up, Lola has stayed inside Andre went out for about 20-30 minutes!!









So the last couple of days I’ve had to leave the house before 7 but I’m working from home today! I’m so behind on everything after doing absolutely nothing in the evenings but feed myself and sleep/watch telly! 

Andre has curled up on my lap but I’m going to have to disturb his as I start work in 30 minutes and I need to put the rubbish out first.








keep warm and safe everyone.


----------



## Cully

Good morning. Brrr! Say no more!
I waited an hour for a flamin' bus yesterday in the freezing cold. Two went passed with a 'sorry, out of service' sign. I was chilled to the bone by the time I got to my physio appointment.
My referral has been accepted so now she can treat me for my leg problems.And good news, she had my MRI results, at last!!
It seems I have a lumber disc problem in my spine which is pressing on a nerve and probably what's causing all my lower body pain.
She's going to speak to her senior about how we go from here. So fingers crossed at my next appointment in Jan. Perhaps we can do something about my Gabapentin which I'm not sure is really helping and causing unpleasant symptoms.
I got a taxi home. I couldn't bear another wait for a bus which isn't reliable.
I didn't book Tesco for yesterday as I couldn't cope with that _and_ my physio, so it's coming today.
I've bought a few extras for Christmas and just hope I have enough room in the freezer. Mind you, it's that cold now I could leave it outside!!

@GingerNinja ,oh goodness, your description of your fall made me cringe. Sounds like you may have bruised ribs so take painkillers if they help. Hope you don't suffer too badly.
At least your freezer saga is over. One less thing to worry about so near the holiday. At least you're off work for a few days.

@huckybuck , what a to do with your delivery. I'm glad your happy with your new sofa's, they look gorgeous. The thought of Huck's reaction to them made me chuckle😄.
I hope you managed to get all of your Christmas shopping done in one day.
I'm so pleased to hear Holly is taking her meds with no problems. She's such a good girl.

@ewelsh ,lovely photos of your silver birch.
Dubai........it's hot there isn't it? I can dream!!










@lullabydream ,how are you feeling today. Back to normal I hope.

@Charity ,poor Toppy. Typical male logic 🙄.

@lymorelynn ,poor you, sounds like you need some ab's. Hope you're up to hosting visitors very soon.
Right I've waffled on long enough. The heating has been on for an hour so I feel brave enough to face getting up. 
Have a good day and keep warm. Mind those slippy roads and pavements. 
For those feeling yuk, have hot lemon and honey drinks and slip back under the covers if you can, or at least wrap up warm.







C U later folks xx.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Ali71 said:


> Sorry you are so rough @urbantigers 😔 I hope the Christmas coffee perks 😉 you up... and you battle through today to enjoy your festive night out x


Boom boom _tish_ Hehehe.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Good morning, not too bad here only -2 with a “feels like” -5.

I’m sorry so many folk are feeling yucky. Poor @Cully yesterday in the cold for a bus! I hate getting that cold, it feels like you’ll never warm up again. I’m very pleased you may be able to get sorted out now though. @BarneyBobCat do you have to go in full of the snots? I know you do really, I get it, maybe wear a mask though, stop the pesky germs whizzing around everyone? That was the best thing about mask wearing I think, definite reduction in all the normal winter coughs/colds/tummy bugs. If you feel rotten with a temp though, you really should be at home. I hope @GingerNinja isn’t in too much discomfort this morning after the tumble. Hopefully @lymorelynn is feeling perkier this morning…though as Emma says if your cough is productive and the phlegm is coloured, GP please for ABs. I’m glad that @Bertie'sMum was on the mend the other day, it’s a slow process I know but at least things are improving. @urbantigers be careful! Don’t set yourself back by working when you shouldn’t  Blimey, what a lot of poorly folk  Sorry if I’ve missed anyone.

Hoping that our resident Wonder Woman @ewelsh is in fine fettle, that @SbanR is out walking Ollie whilst wearing trousers that can stand up on their own after being on the line, that Huck has stopped swearing about the new items @huckybuck, that @Charity is enjoying having bathroom lights and that the laptop is sorted, @lullabydream is actually having some time off on her week off, that @Willow_Warren has wiggled out from under Andre (to be fair, I’d just stay there, Sid work, haha!), hope the snow has gone in Wales @Bethanjane22 and that @Ali71 is whizzing around since her usual 3am, in preparation no doubt for another full on day!

Cor! There’s a lot of us aren’t there? Don’t know what I’m going to do today. The heating has been on since 5am, as the emergency “protect the pipes” boiler feature kicked in. I was zonked out though, so didn’t hear it. Husband even slept in until 7:20! Tea tonight will be the tea I was going to make last night. We went to the pub for 6:30, so tea was half made…but we didn’t get home until 10:15, so a slice of toast with cheese and marmite and two Jammy dodgers, with a mug of Ovaltine in bed was my tea. I’d only had two drinks, thankfully. They’ve taken my favourite cider off the draught, so I was drinking one that’s okay but not my favourite.

For goodness sakes go nowhere unless you have to. It’s dangerous out there. Next week we are due to be warmer but back to howling gales and pouring rain…!

Have a good day everyone. No coming a cropper please!


----------



## Annealise

What lovely coloured sofas @huckybuck - they look great alongside your chairs.

What an awful 'todo' with the delivery man though. I've been thinking about getting some of those slip over protective shoe coverings for tradesmen etc... as I have new light coloured carpets. I'll probably get filthy looks but Hey Ho!


----------



## GingerNinja

Morning all.

I'm still alive and have managed to shower so feel a bit better than I did at first. My legs are not as achy as I thought that they'd be thank goodness. I didn't realise until I got undressed that I somehow hit the tree platform so hard that it made my arm bleed in a line where I hit it. It hurts a lot but I'm still glad it was there and slowed my descent to the ground! I'm just so annoyed with myself for being so clumsy, 😂 and that I have six days off because I have so much to do before everyone comes and I have to pace myself so as not to make my arthritis worse than normal. Hopefully be able to crack on today just with lighter jobs and a bit of care 

@Cully I'm so pleased that you have some results and a sort of plan going forward. It's just awful when nothing is being done. Stay in the warm today please xx

Everyone stay warm and be careful out, or in my case in or out! xxx


----------



## Annealise

Good Morning everyone. After two weeks I am finally on the mend from a terrible fall on the garden patio. I didn't want to speak about it before as have felt so poorly.

Besides us all being careful walking in the snow and icey pavements, I Just want to warn people about the dangers of muddy leaves. I was sweeping up leaves that had stuck to the patio by the back door in case somebody slipped on them. I slipped backwards on them and banged my head on the concrete. I couldnt get up as there was nothing to grab onto ( now I know how an upturned Ladybird feels Lol). So I managed to hook my foot around the leg of the garden table and pull myself up but then fell forward and hit my forehead on the ground as was a bit stunned from the first fall.

Was just a bit achy at first and typical me tried carrying on with daily things. 48hrs later I woke up to bruising all over my forehead and around my eyes, double vision, dizziness and sore ribs. GP told me to go straight away to A&E. I packed a flask and took a thick book as was informed someone had been waiting 18hrs. I was fast tracked and had numerous tests including a CT head to rule out a skull fracture/ bleed on the brain. I was so relieved to get positive results that everything was ok and that I just had severe concussion and bruised ribs.

So today is my first day out in 10 days. Bruising has nearly gone and I am finally no longer staggering around the house like someone who's drunk. Ribs are going to take time though. I've got so much to catch up on with Christmas preparation now but going to take it easy.

So grateful to our wonderful NHS. The A&E staff were smiling troupers and were so thorough. The young Doctor looked so embarrassed when I was appreciative and told him the staff do a grand job in A&E. He kept apologing for the waits in-between the tests but I told him no apologies necessary, we know there's a wait and are prepared for it. He laughed and said he could tell by the weight of my bag that I must have thought I would be there for days! I think I got off lightly with a 6 hour wait.

Please be aware of the hazards of muddy leaves on pavements, patios etc as I wouldn't want anyone else to experience this.

I hope everyone who has been feeling yucky feels better soon.


----------



## ewelsh

Morning all

slight nip in the air hey 😂 

I think @Mrs Funkin summed us all perfectly 😂 


@Cully at last you have your results, ( taken long enough ) isn’t it nice just to have a name for the pain and issue, I do hope moving forward they can sort this out for you once and for all. Is your physio the right physio for you now? 
I would milk it for all I was worth if I were you @Cully get your son doing as many jobs as you can 😃

@GingerNinja I am glad you are up and able bless you, what a fall you had, who knew cat trees have a use for slaves too 😃. Go easy today, you have plenty of time xxxxxx p.s arnica xx

@Annealise wow you too have had an awful time, sounds just awful and terribly frightening. Take your time for a while, hope Ren is well X


Got lots on today, Mr E is back tonight so I better get a shifty on, I am away tomorrow but back Tuesday, so if everyone can stay safe and all who are ill get better soon


love me x


----------



## huckybuck

Morning all.

Gosh we have a lot of poorly car chatters in one way or another - I hope everyone starts to feel a lot better quickly!!!

@GingerNinja my grandma had those carpet protectors and tripped so we pulled them all up!!! 

@Cully all the issues you were mentioning sounded so much like disc trouble. I hope now it’s confirmed you have a plan to ease it. Gabapentin was ok for me but alongside a load of other stuff. The best thing I found was to try to stretch my back as much as possible and work with the physio to encourage the disc to go back in. Sadly it happens slowly but it does go eventually. I have been left with 3 numb toes and a numb half foot which people keep saying will come back. I’m not so sure..it’s been a year and a half now. But I can live with that. Just making sure I don’t let the disc go again!!!

So today is Christmas hair day. It takes forever as my niece does it and fits me in and around everyone but I get stocked with tea etc so I just do admin to pass the time. 

Mr HB has decided that the lights on his tree aren’t bright enough 🙄 has ordered more which are coming today. So that means I have to dismantle and re do his tree later. It will only be the fourth tree I’ve decorated this Christmas - anyone wonder why I don’t like the festive season lol?????

Keep warm everyone and be careful out there!!!!


----------



## Charity

Good morning. Well, it is here as we've got a lovely sunny but very cold day. 

I don't know where to start with the sympathy for those who feel unwell and those who have had accidents, its not been a good week for so many, so I will just wish you all well and hope you will soon be feeling better or free from pain and bruises. Falls can be very scary as I know from experience. 

@Cully, glad you got your results at last and can move on 

@Mrs Funkin, I had to laugh at the thought of @SbanR in her stand up by themselves trousers 

I had my recurring dream last night where I am searching for my mother but as with my other dreams I don't find her, last night I did. She was in our family home, which in other dreams, I had looked several times but she wasn't there. A woman in the dream told me she was dangerous. She was sat in a chair like a person in a old people's home does sometimes doing nothing and she had no teeth. I told her it was me and she knew me but didn't talk to me like a daughter. I can't remember what we said but when I woke up, I was quite upset. Where on earth do these thoughts come from. It's 44 years since my Mum was alive and I have a theory about why I keep dreaming like this but I won't bore you with it.

We were meant to be going to the dog field this morning but OH still isn't feeling brilliant. I did think of going on my own but I don't need much persuasion not to go in this cold.

Got a friend coming this afternoon, it's her birthday today so she said she'd pop in to collect her presents. I was going to give her her Christmas ones as well but I haven't even got round to wrapping them properly yet. Might see if I can do it shortly.

I'm hoping we might hear about our new cabinet this week as they promised faithfully it would be coming before Christmas. Probably arrive Christmas Eve or something.

Take care everyone and hope most of you can have a good day xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh @Charity  Dreams like that are so horrible, I find things like that disturbing. Hope you’re okay xx

@Annealise what a horrid time for you, glad you’re on the mend but go carefully today. No more coming a cropper please xx


----------



## SbanR

Good morning. Tralalalala. Sun's out and all's well with the world🌞
I didn't have Wallace's trousers on; I've postponed that happy event for a few days as it's hopefully becoming less cold. I did have several layers on for our walk. It was lovely and bracing but my fingers were about ready drop off by the time we got back in (we weren't out for that long either).
Hoping poorly aunties and uncle make a quick recovery.


----------



## ewelsh

@Charity (((((())))) after your dream, we were talking last night about my mum in the care home, so that is probably on your mind xxxxx


----------



## lullabydream

Afternoon!

I am absolutely spitting feathers! I know it sounds pathetic to what I am about to say but here goes...

I text my friend this morning to see if she was in..she was at the gym so far enough and I am gutting my bedroom.

Anyway she text back and asked if I wanted to go in to town as she was going to the feeding initiative in our town to pick up free food! Now it does say it's for everyone in my town who is struggling with the cost of living. However my friends little girl turned 10 yesterday and she spent £250 on a party for her plus lots of gifts. It just boils my blood that she's off to be first in queue to get free food, where there are people who are living on the breadline who really need this service I just think she's taking the pi$$!


----------



## Willow_Warren

£250 for a party vs putting food on the table


----------



## lullabydream

Willow_Warren said:


> £250 for a party vs putting food on the table


Oh and after getting free food, they have gone to Wetherspoons for their lunch! I honestly dispair!
They definitely have money for food! They live on takeaways very rarely eat home cooked meals either!


----------



## GingerNinja

That's disgusting @lullabydream I would have had to have said something 

I shall be getting rid of the protector @huckybuck but need to get a rug or something to replace it first or my office chair wheels will ruin the carpet (as I'm at my desk for at least 8-10 hours a day, 4 days a week)


----------



## ewelsh

Willow_Warren said:


> £250 for a party vs putting food on the table



This is sadly some peoples thought process. How times change hey, when I was growing up, quality home cooked food, education, respect of our elders, being clean with shiny hair, polished shoes, a good winter coats were the only priorities.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I think it's so so sad @lullabydream  I'm saddened that your friend thinks it's okay to do this and I'm saddened that she will be by far and away not the only one doing it. I too would be spitting feathers - I suspect I wouldn't have been able to bite my tongue. I'm trying not to go all "Daily Fail" when I think of it...but failing miserably. I just want to rant about it. My mother refuses to donate anything to a food bank, as she sees half the families who go there down the pub drinking when her and her partner go for a drink. She thinks you shouldn't be going to the pub spending money on beer when you're getting free food. I can't say I disagree with her (even though that probably makes me sound not very nice at all). 

Pre-Covid in our "Young Parents" antenatal classes, there was a six week basic cookery course included alongside all the other usual antenatal class topics. I found it so sad that they had absolutely no idea how to cook the most basic things, they'd not been taught. Maybe your friend doesn't know how to cook, either.


----------



## huckybuck

@Charity that’s such a sad dream. 

I have recurring ones from 40ish years ago too. You’d think time would stop them. 

It’s funny how little things can just set them off.


----------



## Cully

GingerNinja said:


> I shall be getting rid of the protector but need to get a rug or something to replace it first or my office chair wheels will ruin the carpet (as I'm at my desk for at least 8-10 hours a day, 4 days a week)


Have a look at something like this



https://aax-eu.amazon.co.uk/x/c/RL8Lz173csRC572o0fKaFcoAAAGFFlvhbQMAAAGVAQBOL0EgICAgICAgICAgICBOL0EgICAgICAgICAgICB167T-/http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B08Q86V1H6/ref=syn_sd_onsite_mobileweb_149?ie=UTF8&psc=1&pd_rd_plhdr=t



Hope the link works. If you scroll further down there are some nicer but more expensive mats.


----------



## huckybuck

I’d have been livid @lullabydream but sadly I think this is actually reflective of peoples mentality atm. 

People’s expectations of a normal standard of living has changed in the last few years. If you can’t have a holiday, get your nails done, have satellite TV, order a takeaway then you expect the government or charities to help you out. It makes me so angry.


----------



## Cully

lullabydream said:


> Oh and after getting free food, they have gone to Wetherspoons for their lunch! I honestly dispair!
> They definitely have money for food! They live on takeaways very rarely eat home cooked meals either!


When I was asked to take part in a market research survey I was asked how often I had takeaways per week.
I burst out laughing and replied I hadn't had one for more than 5 years. I could tell she didn't believe me but I was amazed that people could actually afford to have them that often. To me it's a real luxury. 
Hm, might splash out and have one for Christmas dinner🤔.


----------



## SbanR

GingerNinja said:


> That's disgusting @lullabydream I would have had to have said something
> 
> I shall be getting rid of the protector @huckybuck but need to get a rug or something to replace it first or my office chair wheels will ruin the carpet (as I'm at my desk for at least 8-10 hours a day, 4 days a week)


But do also be careful. Rugs are another trip hazard!


----------



## lullabydream

Oh @Mrs Funkin if only they couldnt cook...her husband is a trained chef! 

Thank you everyone! I too think it's a sad state of affairs where many families feel so entitled to everything! There seems to be no moral compass!


----------



## GingerNinja

huckybuck said:


> I’d have been livid @lullabydream but sadly I think this is actually reflective of peoples mentality atm.
> 
> People’s expectations of a normal standard of living has changed in the last few years. If you can’t have a holiday, get your nails done, have satellite TV, order a takeaway then you expect the government or charities to help you out. It makes me so angry.


I agree, I'm in no way hard up but I cannot afford takeaways, even coffee out is a treat. I have been very hard up though so being tight is ingrained in me 😂


----------



## Mrs Funkin

GingerNinja said:


> I agree, I'm in no way hard up but I cannot afford takeaways, even coffee out is a treat. I have been very hard up though so being tight is ingrained in me 😂


That's me, too, GN  We had nothing when I was growing up so I always really think before spending on things like meals out etc. I owe nothing, except mortgage. If I haven't got the money, I just don't buy something. 

@huckybuck you are so right about the whole nails/hair/eyelashes thing, as well as holidays and going out on the lash every weekend! I know people who have all of those beauty things done on a regular basis who then frequently are talking about how they have no money. Errrm...not rocket science is it?


----------



## Annealise

@lullabydream I volunteer at a food bank and it saddens me greatly to hear of this lady exploiting a system when she’s clearly not in need.


----------



## Willow_Warren

Good morning 

I’m lucky, I can afford to have a full stomach, be warm and have enough left for luxuries (yes costa coffee is a luxury in my book - although trust me I have far more luxuries than that!). I’m not saying you shouldn’t spend something to make a child’s birthday special.

Given the rises in costs I honestly don’t know how some families are coping.

I’m hoping not so cold today but I’m in the office and my car os going to need scraping!

My boss handed her notice in today and o have a meeting with her current boss to discuss possible new role for me… without going into details it’s going to be a hard meeting for me… I’m not very good at this kind of thing 

time to get off of the warm bed into the cold of the house !


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Morning, freezing again here, heating kicked in again on “pipe save” mode.

oh @Willow_Warren I hope that your meeting goes well. Good luck - are they likely to try to get you to apply for your current bosses job? Say no to nothing in the meeting, think about everything first.

Hope everyone is feeling on better form today. Hope @ewelsh is enjoying having hubster back 

Mostly today I am thinking of our beautiful Holly, hope the vet goes well today @huckybuck sending all the love and positive thoughts I can muster xxx


----------



## Willow_Warren

I got a bit behind on my washing this week… I put a huge load in the machine yesterday…. But I have just had to dry a bra with my hairdryer so I have one to wear to work today 😂😂


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Willow_Warren said:


> I got a bit behind on my washing this week… I put a huge load in the machine yesterday…. But I have just had to dry a bra with my hairdryer so I have one to wear to work today 😂😂


That’s a very Uncle Buck thing to do @Willow_Warren


----------



## urbantigers

Morning!

so many poorly peeps. I hope you are on the mend @lymorelynn 

@GingerNinja and @Annealise i hope you are both a bit less sore today 

Glad you have some answers @Cully and hope physio can help

Good luck at the vets @huckybuck I hope everything goes well with Holly

Thats awful @lullabydream and so selfish to exploit something provided for those genuinely in need. Takeaways? Up until lockdown I had never had a takeaway  I have had a few in recent years - like about twice a year! Last one was in April for my birthday and I plan to indulge on New Year’s Eve as I’m not going out. Last of the big spenders! My indulgence is takeaway coffee from my favourite coffee shop but that’s only usually once a week. Fortunately my coffee snobbery prevents me from going in for a coffee most places, unless I’m meeting a friend. I suppose I do spend a fair bit on coffee beans and coffee making bits and blbs.

I enjoyed the Christmas lights last night but I must be mad - it was -7. And there was me sat on my scooter with more layers than I thought possible to get on, wrapped in the biggest, bulkiest, heaviest coat ever made and with a wheelchair cosy around my legs. I was still cold but it was worth it. I got melted marshmallow on my new gloves though and mulled wine on my scarf  I do feel a bit festive now though. 

I was late back and didn’t get to bed until nearly midnight but fell asleep during my audio book and didn’t wake until gone 5 - the best night’s sleep I’ve had all week. Maybe it was the morphine. Or the combination of mulled wine and morphine! Yesterday was a morphine assisted day (plus coffee!) but today I will have to make do with bog standard pain relief and just long for 3.30pm. Frustrating day yesterday with lots of techy problems.



Willow_Warren said:


> I got a bit behind on my washing this week… I put a huge load in the machine yesterday…. But I have just had to dry a bra with my hairdryer so I have one to wear to work today 😂😂


😂


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Morning all!

I felt a good bit better yesterday but oddly completely lost my taste and smell. So I made a healthy tea and that did help - more of the same tonight. Taste is iffy at best this morning but I feel well enough so it's odd. I went on the bike last night just for a short stint but it was a fast group I was riding in so it was quite hard.

Christmas office party today at lunch - everyone has to bring something in for a buffet and wear Christmas jumpers. It might be fun, maybe not!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

“Completely lost my taste and smell”.

Er, Covid @BarneyBobCat ?


----------



## GingerNinja

Morning all.

Mrs. F got there before I could type that I don't think you should attend your work do @BarneyBobCat 

Ribs/chest still very sore and I was a bit optimistic about getting jobs done yesterday! But I really need to try today once I've had a hot shower to see if it eases it.

Last night was sooo cold again that I left the heating on and just turned the thermostat down to 12.

Good luck at the vet Holly darling.

Right, must get moving!!

Have a good day x


----------



## Charity

Morning, another cold one. Bit late getting up this morning.

Had a nice afternoon with my friend yesterday, we talk mostly cats as she's an addict as well.

Today, it's off to the vets with Toppy this morning to sort out his itching problem, at least for a couple of weeks. We're seeing the nice new vet again we saw last time. I think he might suggest looking at food allergy, he mentioned it last time.

Then its back to wrapping Christmas presents with some urgency.

@urbantigers, glad you enjoyed your light display though I wouldn't like to be out in that temperature either. At least it wound you down from your frustrating work day.
@Willow_Warren, hope your work day goes better than you think
@BarneyBobCat, hope you've done a Covid test and you're going to your Christmas Party! 😮
@lymorelynn, hope you're feeling better today
@ewelsh, safe journey and don't work too hard, you've only got one pair of hands
@huckybuck, hope you've put a ban of redecorating any more trees in your house. Hope Holly's OK today, good luck.
@Ali71, what's the temperature this morning? Are you working from home today?
@lullabydream, I'm with you on your friend, obviously got no conscience. In my day they were called scroungers.
@GingerNinja, hope your pains ease today. 

Sorry if I've missed anyone, I can't keep up. Have a good day and stay warm, hopefully, it will be a bit better in a day or two.


----------



## lullabydream

Morning all!

Hope those that have vet visits today ,I hope that they go well.

Good luck @Willow_Warren on your meeting. Hope the hairdryer trick worked, I wouldn't want to wear a soggy bra!

@BarneyBobCat as others say definitely take a COVID test. It seems to be rife where I am at the minute.

Oh @urbantigers you did make me smile that you got food/drink on your gloves and scarf. That sounds like something that would happen to me!

Hope you feel better soon @GingerNinja 

Scroungers oh definitely @Charity, although my OH calls them a variety of words that cannot be typed here!

Today I am off for breakfast, with the same group of people who I went out with on Tuesday. Have already been told that it's just breakfast and not a pub crawl!


----------



## Cully

Morning folks. It's looking promising out there with sun later. Still very cold though. Roll on the weekend and hopefully, a bit warmer.
After my Tesco delivery yesterday I ended up walking up there to get the items that, according to my delivery receipt, were out of stock. The paths are horrendous and in great need of repair.😡
I managed to get all but 2 of the missing items, plus a few extra bits for Christmas. Then called into the Range on my way back to raid their Iceland section.
I'm glad I made the effort though as if I'd left it I don't think I'd have been able to go today as I'm aching all over.
Now I have to think about my next order due on Monday as it's the nearest date to Christmas I could get.☹

@BarneyBobCat ,please do a test before you go anywhere. Even if it's just to shut us all up.
Hope it's negative and you can go enjoy yourself.

@Willow_Warren ,good luck with your meeting. As Mrs F says, don't rush any decision.

@ewelsh ,safe journey. I hope everything goes smoothly. We'll all be thinking of you.

@huckybuck , good luck with Holly today xx.

@GingerNinja ,I hope your not so sore today and you've managed to find a more suitable mat for under your office chair.

@Charity ,I thought your other vet had ruled out a dietary allergy!! Maybe the new one will have fresh ideas. Fingers crossed for Toppy he'll get some much needed longer lasting relief 🐱.

@lullabydream ,enjoy your outing. Good job it's not a pub crawl type breakfast, there's only so much bacon and egg one person can eat😄.

Ok, enough lazing in bed. It's a bit warmer now and I'm sure there's loads I can find to do. Chores, not fun sadly😊.
Have a good Fry-yay. Try to stay warm, and no going out unless you have to. Dog walkers excused🐕‍🦺
Toodle pip xx


----------



## lymorelynn

Good morning
I felt a bit better yesterday so decided to ice my Christmas cake and then thought I'd make a few mince pies. Four dozen mince pies later I was whacked 🤣 Still, definitely improving.
Lovely video chat with my little Welsh Lambs last night - they both have chicken pox 🙁 they should be over it in time to visit next weekend though.
Two BLCs off to their new homes tomorrow 😞 I shall miss the very cuddly Mr. Green 😿 I won't miss of their naughty antics 😹
Hope everyone who is poorly starts to feel better soon and hugs to all with vet visits today too xx


----------



## huckybuck

Dreading today.

She’s had her gabapentin although spat out the tablets so ended up sprinkling half a capsule in some tuna water. 

App is at 11:40. Please send positive thoughts that she feels fine afterwards. I feel very sad about it as she’s been doing so well just on the steroids.


----------



## lymorelynn

huckybuck said:


> Dreading today.
> 
> She’s had her gabapentin although spat out the tablets so ended up sprinkling half a capsule in some tuna water.
> 
> App is at 11:40. Please send positive thoughts that she feels fine afterwards. I feel very sad about it as she’s been doing so well just on the steroids.


Thinking of you xxx


----------



## GingerNinja

I'm thinking of you too @huckybuck 😘


----------



## SbanR

Thinking of you and Holly @huckybuck xx


----------



## GingerNinja

I forgot to tell you a lovely story about my mum's hospital visit yesterday.

She had an appointment and was referred for MRI ahead of potential surgery, so she took the letter down to the dept to get an appointment and they said they could do it then! Mum is terrified and has to have my dad in with her but they said they couldn't wait for him to get there, understandably as they was fitting her in.
Anyway she's practically in tears and days that she's sorry but couldn't do it on her own and a young lady, who was waiting with her husband, offered to go in with her. She did and was fantastic talking to mum, reassuring her.

How lovely is that 😍


----------



## Charity

GingerNinja said:


> I forgot to tell you a lovely story about my mum's hospital visit yesterday.
> 
> She had an appointment and was referred for MRI ahead of potential surgery, so she took the letter down to the dept to get an appointment and they said they could do it then! Mum is terrified and has to have my dad in with her but they said they couldn't wait for him to get there, understandably as they was fitting her in.
> Anyway she's practically in tears and days that she's sorry but couldn't do it on her own and a young lady, who was waiting with her husband, offered to go in with her. She did and was fantastic talking to mum, reassuring her.
> 
> How lovely is that 😍


That was very kind of the lady and must have made it so much easier for your Mum


----------



## huckybuck

GingerNinja said:


> I forgot to tell you a lovely story about my mum's hospital visit yesterday.
> 
> She had an appointment and was referred for MRI ahead of potential surgery, so she took the letter down to the dept to get an appointment and they said they could do it then! Mum is terrified and has to have my dad in with her but they said they couldn't wait for him to get there, understandably as they was fitting her in.
> Anyway she's practically in tears and days that she's sorry but couldn't do it on her own and a young lady, who was waiting with her husband, offered to go in with her. She did and was fantastic talking to mum, reassuring her.
> 
> How lovely is that 😍


That’s so lovely GN


----------



## Ali71

Hello hello
Sorry I'm so late today, I was rushing about and getting in to work early so OH could go for a haircut, then I went to see my parents.. lovely as I had not been for a fortnight. I'm hoping to spend some time at home this weekend, it is OH birthday on Sunday so typical OH is low-key. I pushed him way out of his comfort zone last year for a joint 50/60 birthday 🤣 We may or may get some snow, who knows!! Sosij roll action as well, I am making ahead for next weekend so it's not a big rush. 

@lullabydream those kind of antics really get my goat, I know there are people who are genuinely struggling but we are all having to pay higher prices for food and fuel. Most people are just more sensible and put their money where they really need to. I think it's disgusting to abuse the work and the kindness of folks who provide the food and their time to run the foodbank, just so they've got more money to go out on the beer or get their stupid eyebrows done (that is another subject lol). Maybe the foodbanks should be means-tested and/or vouchers provided. It shouldn't have to be policed but then people shouldn't take the wee wee.
@huckybuck hope Holly got on ok at the vets, sending gentle strokes for her x
@GingerNinja sorry to hear you are still feeling a bit battered. What a lovely thing for that lady to do for your Mum, MRI scans can be quite claustrophobic I hear, bless Mum. 
@Willow_Warren hope your meeting went/goes well today
@lymorelynn I saw your gorgeous cake on line, you did amazingly for someone so poorly. glad you're a bit more with it and fingers crossed all the family are well for next weekend. Good luck BLC's, may you be spoiled and loved x
@Cully hope you have a good day. I managed to get a slot on 23 Dec, the latest I've been able to for years!
@Charity it doesn't feel quite so cold today, and the roads (main ones) were fine. Side roads still a bit iffy but manageable with care. Good luck with Topster, hope they have a new take on his itching and a cure would be nice please! BTW I splurged on his and hers heated throws  fingers crossed it will mean we can turn the thermostat down a degree or two in the evenings and not freeze.
@urbantigers glad you managed to see the festive lights and enjoy some Christmas treats. Even if you did save a bit for later lol 
@Mrs Funkin you did make me laugh with your chucklit yesterday  

Enjoy the rest of your day everyone, only a couple more hours for the workers... can't wait to get home today and see the boys x


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I really think that is lovely of that lady to go in with your Mum @GingerNinja - people can make such a difference.

Hope your meeting went well @Willow_Warren, hope that Toppy didn't mind his vet visit @Charity and sending all the love and a big fat squishy cuddle to Holly and @huckybuck xxx


----------



## lullabydream

I wholeheartedly agree @Ali71 I think that our foodbank here you jump through hoops a bit to get help, this initiative is for all as especially those who work probably haven't the inclination to do the jumping as such..although I don't understand why the food is available during working times for those that are really struggling. I think to walk into somewhere to get food and then straight to your local Wetherspoons afterwards is just really shameful. I bet many of people getting the food are totally embarrassed whereas my friend just is brazen about it!

Anyway evening all! Breakfast was lovely. I ended up having wander around town with my work colleague/friend then as we spent ages wandering around we ended up going for a cup of tea together. So I finally got home at 13:40! I had purchased some black cotton and needles simply because i cannot get to my sewing stuff due to furniture moving for Christmas. I keep catching my brand new coat lining and have yanked it and ripped the inside so that was sorted. Got on to sewing my coat up as soon as i got home. However I was cursing trying to thread the needle and my son said haven't you got a threader to do that...would i be cursing if I had? He disappears and 2 minutes later comes down with a little sewing kit with all sorts of stuff including threaders, needles and black cotton. If I had known he had the sewing kit I could have saved myself £4 today and also sewn my coat sooner!


----------



## Charity

@huckybuck, hope your day went better than you expected for Holly and she is OK tonight 💕
@Ali71, good idea getting his and hers throws, you'll be lovely and cosy 
@lullabydream, your son is going to be a handy man to have around for some lucky lady...other than you that is 

Toppy was his usual calm self at the vets. He does grumble a bit on the way there but realises he's wasting his time and gives up by the time we get there. Halfway through the session, the vet said 'I've got this nasty sore throat I can't get rid of, picked it up from the kids at nursery'. Great, thanks! Better not have given it to me. 😕 

He thought it best to give Toppy another short acting steroid. I was thinking yesterday about trying a food elimination diet so I told him I was going to do it and he thought it was worth a try. On the way home, I saw a cheery sight. As I pulled out onto the main road, in front of me was a lady riding a horse. He had a Santa blanket on with matching leg bands and gold tinsel in his tail and, when she turned off the road, he was wearing a Santa hat with white antlers. Couldn't help but smile. 

I planned to wrap my parcels this afternoon then OH wanted some wrapped urgently for people he is meeting tomorrow and his grandson's birthday today. I said 'you can do it', reply 'but you're much better at it than I am' . Honestly, he's always saying to me 'I don't know how you managed before I came along'. I thought men in the services were taught to look after themselves...wrong! 😝


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Thanks for the concerns but I have to do covid tests regularly for work and I know it's not covid. It's just a bad cold but strangely when I lost my taste I was already on the mend. Wednesday was my worst day but I was already at work when I felt bad so just got on with it. Loads of people at work seem to have had the same. I think the worst thing for me is that I've had a cough or cold since early October but I honestly feel today is the best I have felt since then thankfully. Despite my taste loss yesterday I felt physically good so I did a bike ride last night and after that my taste magically reappeared so I had seconds on the curry I had made for tea  

I didn't get to the buffet today - was stuck on a call until 12.40 and when I got to the food it had been picked over and was a right state so I didn't bother. Oh well! It was all @Mrs Funkin fave beige food which honestly makes me feel dreadful away.

Kicking off the Christmas food and drinks tonight with a spiked eggnog! I make a 70:30 mix of avocaat bourbon in a kilner jar a little while before Christmas and cracked it open tonight. Absolutely delish but very dangerous!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hehe, well there's talk amongst the medical profession @BarneyBobCat that the LFTs don't detect the latest Covid strains  I'm glad that you feel better though, it's rotten feeling so yuck for ages. 

As for beige food? Me? Never! I'm a health goddess who would never let such a thing pass her lips...oh, hang on  PASS ME THE SOSSIG ROLLS!


----------



## Ali71

Lol just what came floating past me on FB! @Mrs Funkin 









Collections


Recreate bar quality cocktails, with our real fruit cocktail ingredients. Discover the best quality cocktail mixers, purees & syrups from Funkin Cocktails




funkincocktails.co.uk


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Two cat encounters today for me...one was a Tortie who literally ran across a very busy road in front of my car! Eeek! 

Then I was doing something by our estate tennis court today and the woman who lives over the road from there drove off leaving her unspayed, female Bengal just wandering around where we were! I know she's unspayed as she wants to breed from her. Well, she will be, won't she if she lets her roam freely? Gggrrrrrr. Makes my blood boil. She's such a pretty little thing too


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Ali71 said:


> Lol just what came floating past me on FB! @Mrs Funkin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Collections
> 
> 
> Recreate bar quality cocktails, with our real fruit cocktail ingredients. Discover the best quality cocktail mixers, purees & syrups from Funkin Cocktails
> 
> 
> 
> 
> funkincocktails.co.uk


Ah yes, they've asked husband many many times to buy his domain. He's declined.


----------



## huckybuck

I bought some Funkin peach purée today ready for my Christmas Bellinis 😂


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Might be drunk


----------



## GingerNinja

Morning all.

Another very cold night, I think it was minus 6 but today we are supposed to get above freezing by late morning!! To the tropical temperature of 4 degrees 😜 unfortunately the "feels like temperature" will not get above 0. Roll on Monday!

I shall be carrying on with my jobs but slowly to try and be in less pain today. Lots of cat cuddles in between 😉

I've just remembered that my Amazon delivery of Luna's paper was left on my doorstep and I forgot to bring it in... I hope it was in plastic 🥴

If it's ok then I shall also wrap some presents as I bought brown paper Christmas tags and twine.

I might pop to Lidl but don't know if I can face it... I think I would have to go early to avoid lots of people and my feet aren't working properly yet.

Have a good Saturday whatever you do 🤠 (I don't know why my phone keeps suggesting cowboy emoji but using it because it was there!)


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Morning, cold again, I had no idea what day it was when I woke up this morning. So confused! Can’t decide whether to do parkrun or not, I just can’t breathe in this weather and I feel so “floopy” the last few days. We walked about three miles last night and it wore me out! I’m not normally like that from walking only three miles (and slowly!). I’m blaming the HRT. Hehe.

Not much going on here. Might sew a couple of festive cushions later, I’ve got some nice material with vintage cats on that I’ve bought the backing fabric for, now, so I should do it really. No plans for later except the strictly final. Poor husband!

I hope everyone is okay. Sending a big kiss to Holly and hoping she’s had a good sleep @huckybuck (you too!).

Have a good day, try to do something you love if you can.


----------



## Charity

Good morning. Was awake between 3.00 and 5.00 then went to sleep but woken up at 6.00 by OH who is off out shortly for the day. Not feeling chirpy this morning, anything but. Off out in a minute when its not so dark on the dog walk. 

Toppy is obviously feeling better this morning as he's been yelling at the top of his voice since 6.00, first for me to get up and get his breakfast, now he wants to go out but its too dark at the moment. He doesn't want the loo, he just likes to go and snoop through the trellis in the empty house next door to see who's about...usually another cat. .

Hopefully, this will be the last very cold day, I hope so, I hate it. Sounds like we will be throwing off the teddy bedding next week, then I can put the Christmas ones on. 🥵 

I am determined to catch up with jobs today, I was going to the pet shop but don't think I will, that can wait. I'm going to try Toppy on a hypo-allergenic food of some sort so need to look into that. Anyone has any advice or recommendations it would be welcome. 🐱

@GingerNinja, hope you manage to be in less pain today
@Mrs Funkin, sorry you're feeling 'floopy' (lovely word). I'm sure this cold weather isn't doing any of us any good. Look forward to seeing your festive cushions. 
@huckybuck, hope Holly is OK today 

Have a good Saturday everyone, only one week to go. 🎅 Stay safe and warm.


----------



## Cully

GingerNinja said:


> Have a good Saturday whatever you do 🤠 (I don't know why my phone keeps suggesting cowboy emoji but using it because it was there!)


Mine keeps suggesting 💩 and 🫠. I have no idea what the 2nd one means!?! 😂


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Morning! Im still on the mend thankfully but I stupidly barely ate yesterday and then drank Christmas spirits last night so Im a little hungover today but nothing a morning bike race will not resolve.

It's warming up at last! Whooopppeeee!

Pre-Christmas drinks with friends this afternoon and lunch out are my plans.

Hope everyone has a brilliant Cat-ur-day! X


----------



## Cully

It's Caturday!
It's quite sunny and definitely not so cold this morning. I'm hoping for warmer weather next week as I have a few last minute things to go out to buy.
Moo has been meowing to go out and won't believe me it's cold. Why do they just _have_ to check for themselves? 
😱 I've got a few really tingly itchy patches, mainly on my upper arm, wrist and hand. Only on my left side, and I've noticed a vein under those areas running just under the skin. I'm wondering if it could be the neuropathy or maybe a side effect of Gabapentin. 
Anyone taken Gabapentin and had something similar??

@BarneyBobCat , you work hard and certainly play hard too. Have a brilliant lunch and drinks date. Enjoy.









@Mrs Funkin , 'floopy'? Isn't that a Phoebe word ( from Friends)??
Take it easy today, then feet up and watch Strictly with a big glass of wine and some treats.💃🕺

@GingerNinja ,oh gosh, I hope your brown paper isn't soggy. Or should I say Luna's 🐱.
Take it gently today. You don't want to be in any extra pain. 

@Charity ,glad to hear Toppy is back in full voice. Thank goodness his itchy chin is calmer now.
Can't recommend any hypo-allergenic food but I reckon it's definitely worth trying. Especially if your vet is agreeable. Good luck.
Sorry you're not feeling too chipper today. Maybe that walk with Purdey will blow the cobwebs away.
And no getting that Christmas bedding out if it means climbing anywhere!!!!

@huckybuck ,hope Holly continues to be responding well and enjoying her food.
@Bertie'sMum ,hope you are still improving, albeit slowly.

Have a great weekend everyone, although I expect most of you will be busy doing pre Christmassy things.
Take care, keep warm, and enjoy whatever you're up to.


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Cully said:


> It's Caturday!
> It's quite sunny and definitely not so cold this morning. I'm hoping for warmer weather next week as I have a few last minute things to go out to buy.
> Moo has been meowing to go out and won't believe me it's cold. Why do they just _have_ to check for themselves?
> 😱 I've got a few really tingly itchy patches, mainly on my upper arm, wrist and hand. Only on my left side, and I've noticed a vein under those areas running just under the skin. I'm wondering if it could be the neuropathy or maybe a side effect of Gabapentin.
> Anyone taken Gabapentin and had something similar??
> 
> @BarneyBobCat , you work hard and certainly play hard too. Have a brilliant lunch and drinks date. Enjoy.
> View attachment 581080
> 
> 
> @Mrs Funkin , 'floopy'? Isn't that a Phoebe word ( from Friends)??
> Take it easy today, then feet up and watch Strictly with a big glass of wine and some treats.💃🕺
> 
> @GingerNinja ,oh gosh, I hope your brown paper isn't soggy. Or should I say Luna's 🐱.
> Take it gently today. You don't want to be in any extra pain.
> 
> @Charity ,glad to hear Toppy is back in full voice. Thank goodness his itchy chin is calmer now.
> Can't recommend any hypo-allergenic food but I reckon it's definitely worth trying. Especially if your vet is agreeable. Good luck.
> Sorry you're not feeling too chipper today. Maybe that walk with Purdey will blow the cobwebs away.
> And no getting that Christmas bedding out if it means climbing anywhere!!!!
> 
> @huckybuck ,hope Holly continues to be responding well and enjoying her food.
> @Bertie'sMum ,hope you are still improving, albeit slowly.
> 
> Have a great weekend everyone, although I expect most of you will be busy doing pre Christmassy things.
> Take care, keep warm, and enjoy whatever you're up to.
> View attachment 581081


It's nice doing all the things on the lead up to Christmas, meeting people and having drinks etc, but I am really looking forward to next weekend and staying in the house cooking nice food and just relaxing! Im ready for a break - I know it will be fun today but I kind of CBA TBH (lets see if @ewelsh can understand that?!)


----------



## lullabydream

Morning all!

Was wide awake at about 6:30. Came here and had a quick read, put YouTube on and fell asleep. So just woken up now!

Today I need to wrap presents for my sister and her family. Then go visit! 

Was also planning to go to Tesco for lunch to try a Yorkshire pudding wrap. OH friend had one and raved about it.
I actually feel rather weird as apart from work where I do eat out a few times I never eat out except on family birthdays!


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Good Morning (just !!!)

Just tried to catch up on everyone's news yesterday evening but far too many posts to read and I got confused so gave up and went to bed  

I'm pleased to report that I think I'm much closer to getting back to normal. Yesterday was the first day that I spent more time out of bed than in it, and I'm hoping to be well enough to get my own shopping next week (supported by my lovely neighbour). Because of my fall and then the snow/ice I haven't been out of the house for 4 weeks and I'm now very bored and going stir crazy. Providing I can sit at my PC for more than 15 minutes at a time I'm hoping to be regularly contributing again next week 

I'm not one for Xmas films but watched one called "The nine lives of Christmas" last night which I'm sure @Mrs Funkin would love - it features a fireman who is adopted by a lovely ginger cat and a pretty girl who is evicted from her apartment because she had a lovely fluffy cat - long story short they all get together and live happily ever-after


----------



## SbanR

Good afternoon! It snowed last night!
I've wiped it off the rotary airer in preparation for a load of laundry (currently twirling round the machine). Determined to air the washing for a few hours, even if my fingers fall off while pegging out the washing.
But I'm going to try out a hack I read. Wear disposable gloves under ordinary ones; hope it doesn't make me even more clumsy.

Yesterday was filled with misadventure
Started off when I went to pick up my meds from the chemist.
They had sent off a request to the surgery but said surgery hadn't sent on a script. So no meds waiting for pickup.
I had to walk to the surgery to get it sorted out. A round trip of a mile. It's so annoying as the very same thing happened this time last year. Will have to put a reminder on the calendar to ring chemist first to check.

Then I bought an expensive box of lychees, but left it on the bus home!!! Realised what I'd done just as the bus was pulling away. Sigh!
Headed home as I needed the loo.
Then headed up to the village bus stop. While waiting for a bus, tried filling in a lost property form (Stagecoach no longer have humans manning phones on customer enquiries) but kept getting red notices. Obviously what I was putting in didn't meet their criteria.
Luckily, the next bus along had grumpy driver who I recognised. Explained, and asked his advice.
Said my best bet was to go to town and stop the buses (3 on my route) and ask. Property left on the bus would only be handed into the depot at the end of the day.

So that's what I did.
Heavy traffic, lots of vehicles but no buses coming by.
Stood there shivering.🥶🥶🥶
Luckily, the first bus along had my fruit!!! Hurrah!!

And I discovered a bonus this morning
Stepping on the scales, found I'd lost a few gms
All that walking and shivering paid off. Hahahahaha.
Will get a box of mince pies next week with a clear conscience

To add. Washing on the line, fingers still attached to hand. It's thawing, water dripping from the down pipe but there's hardly any breeze.


----------



## Ali71

Morning  (well it was when I started typing!)
Jolly cold here, was -4 when I left at 7ish. Came into work for a couple of hours this morning, Needed a few bits in Tesco and to get some petrol before work and it was already heaving at 7.30. Car park rammed and also icy. Unless I can go in at 6 in the morning you can forget it for next week. Absolute hell 🤣

ETA switched computer off at work and forgot to post, so now we are home and have just had fish and chips from the chippy in the next village, a treat for OH as we aren't sure if we can get out tomorrow for his birthday. The grass is still covered in frost but I think we are due a thaw over the next few days.
@GingerNinja hope you manage to get to Lidl in peace, if not enjoy a cosy day at home
@Mrs Funkin fingers crossed you will get a run tomorrow if it's milder. One of my friends queued up half the night to get tickets to see the Strictly final live! Crazy..
@Cully hope your tingly bits get better soon and you're raring to go next week when it warms up
@BarneyBobCat hope you have fun today, plenty of milk thistle 
@lullabydream enjoy your Yorkshire pudding wrap, I hear they are delicious
@Bertie'sMum so glad to hear you have turned a corner and even feeling strong enough to possibly shop next week! That is lovely news x
@SbanR What a day for you, I hope the lychees were worth it!
@Charity I hope your day is improving and you enjoy having the house to yourself for a while x


----------



## huckybuck

Afternoon all.

Had a really crap morning (nothing to do with Hols, she’s ok) but I’m feeling a bit brighter now. 

I am about to order a pizza for tea and wash it down with a few glasses of wine I think and wait for today to be over and done with.

My Mum has sent me some absolutely beautiful flowers (I just hope the kids leave them alone) from the F*****rabbit to say thank you for looking after him. 

She is either grovelling or trying to butter me up for her next trip to the US as she never does anything like this!!!! They are rather nice though lol!!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Awwww the Bunny Banguit is very clever to choose such lovely flowers  

Enjoy your pizza and gallon of wine @huckybuck xx


----------



## lullabydream

Evening all!

Well what a busy day! 

The Yorkshire pudding wrap was rather filling! We then went to my sister's. My 4 year old nephew was there so I had to look at his new bed. My sister has got bunk beds and a new sofa bed. My nephew showed me the lights he has round the bed, which is a strip light colour changing thing. He then showed me how to turn the sofa in to a bed 'his trick'. Considering he's been really poorly for over a week and still on antibiotics he was full of beans today! It was nice to see him. He told me he wants presents from Father Christmas! He also had my OH make him a paper aeroplane too. He really enjoyed flying the plane. So that was quite a nice afternoon.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh @Bertie'sMum we have the sequel ready to watch but D now has got The Nine Lives of Christmas to watch first  

I'm running out of time though, I just don't enjoy Christmas films after Christmas and I'm at work three days next week. Darn it.


----------



## GingerNinja

@Ali71 no Lidl car park was packed and I needed petrol so I went to Waitrose, which was still busy car park but strangely not in store. Bought wine, steak and truffle mash. Treated myself to a new water filter jug at half price (been looking at them for ages as mine is well over 5 years old).

I think the thaw for us is not coming until late tomorrow night/Monday morning. Feels like tennis if minus 5 tomorrow morning!


----------



## GingerNinja

Hope you're feeling better now @huckybuck 

Well done retrieving your fruit @SbanR you are bonkers hanging out your washing though!


----------



## SbanR

It was starting to thaw by the time I hung my washing out @GingerNinja
Truffle mash! Yum!


----------



## TonyG

Morning, just got in from fishing 🙄

Ooh, I ache. Long story I won’t bore you with but I have a low calcium condition and exercise makes it worse, especially at this time of year when I’m not getting any sunlight.

Codeine time and I shall apply a feline poultice - unfortunately the feline won’t stretch enough to cover every ache, but she tells me I’m not allowed any more 😥


----------



## BarneyBobCat

I have a very bad head. Really fun afternoon but as you probably all expected it involved a lot of silly drinks. We were home by 8 thankfully but I remember nothing after the last pub. Thats it for Christmas celebrations though, will not be going out out again until New Years eve. I hate waking up with a bad head so staying in for a couple of weeks suits me perfectly. 

So its a chill out day with films - Im going to watch The Nine Lives of Christmas after recommendations on here. I will probably make something nice for tea, not sure what yet.

Have a great day all!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Morning, beautiful sunrise here, we have pink fluffy clouds over the sea. 

@TonyG I presume you take Vitamin D in the winter months? Hopped the feline poultice is of use.

@BarneyBobCat another poorly head? Oh no! Did you have a case of Spinny-bed-itis as well? Enjoy your lazy day.

So I was watching the Strictly final last night on delay and then when I went to vote, the vote was closed, haha! What a doofus. I wish they’d said at the start of the show that the vote closes at whatever time it closed. Ah well. It doesn’t matter in the grand scheme of life does it?

Didn’t do very much yesterday except tidying out a few cupboards. I’ve a fair few things for the cat rescue shop, so will pop them over there today/tomorrow as they put out an appeal for stock.

Not sure about today. Going to try to go for a run but not convinced I want to really. I think it’s still chilly despite the wind direction change.

Hope that everyone has a pleasant day. Just to make you all smile, husband showed me this video on TikTok which made me think of @SbanR ‘s washing


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh @Bertie'sMum we have the sequel ready to watch but D now has got The Nine Lives of Christmas to watch first
> 
> I'm running out of time though, I just don't enjoy Christmas films after Christmas and I'm at work three days next week. Darn it.


Wish I had seen this last night as it was/is on again this morning !!! (started at 8am on GREAT! Movies Christmas channel). But I expect they will show it again sometime in the next week or so - I'll keep checking the TV listings and will let you know if I see it's on again  

Although it's supposed to be warmer today it's still very cold ! My car is still hidden under a blanket of snow and frost but will have to wait for it to thaw out "naturally" as, although I'm lots better now, I don't think I'm up to de-icing it myself just yet.

I'm going out to lunch today  First outing since my fall - my sister and Bil are going away for Christmas and as sister usually hosts Christmas day lunch for the whole family she's doing an early version today and combining it with a birthday tea for me  Niece No1 is collecting me at 1pm and niece No2 will bring me home when I've had enough !! So once I've showered I'll be having a quiet morning until it's time to get ready to go out.


----------



## Charity

Good morning. @Mrs Funkin you've got a pink sky! Us along the coast have got lots of rain, all day by the looks of it. Still, it beats ice.

Had an off day yesterday, didn't feel too bright, probably due to lack of sleep, so, as I was on my own all day, didn't do much other than dog walking and popping to Pets At Home and getting some hypoallergenic food for Toppy. I knew whatever I got he would eat it. I wanted wet food as he isn't used to or keen on dry much so I discounted the ones like Hills, Royal Canin etc. I went for James Wellbeloved turkey as none of his usual foods contain turkey, and got a couple of boxes of wet and a small bag of dry. He seemed to really enjoy it as he ate every morsel, not unusual though for Toppy who lives to eat. Hope he won't get bored with it as he won't be having anything else.🐱

Last night I watched a lovely Christmas Cliff Richard concert. He's one of those constants in my life like the Queen was. I fell in love with him when I was 8 and my Mum and Dad took me to the London Palladium to see him and the Shadows two years later and I saw him many times over the years. Must say I'd love to be able to move around like him when I'm 82. 🥰

Heard yesterday that our new cabinet will be coming on 23rd or 24th! Great timing. 

Today I'm going to finish those presents I haven't wrapped yet. Got the dog tp walk in the rain and then might try and find a nice Christmassy film to watch later.

@TonyG, fishing in this weather!! You must be more hardy than you think. Hope you feel better as the day goes on and get wrapped up in that feline fur. 😸
@BarneyBobCat, you're a lost cause you are. 🥴
@Mrs Funkin, I think Sundays should be a stay in bed very late day. I don't watch Strictly but I did see a video this morning on Facebook of two of the dancers and I thought the female was the professional and it turned out to be Helen Skelton...wow! She was good.
@Bertie's Mum, so glad you are feeling well enough to go out and have a day with your family, enjoy yourself.

Have a good Sunday everyone, busy week ahead. Santa will soon be here. 🎅


----------



## SbanR

Good morning. It's a bit milder out and that got Ollie frisky so we had a bit of a wander around.
Back in now, and he's keeping an eye on the neighborhood from the living room window.
My washing wasn't frozen yesterday @Mrs Funkin  but it did need a few hours on the airer to dry. Ollie as usual was far too interested in the airer and tried to climb on again.
I think all heated airers should come with a warning to cat households!

ETA I watched some of last night's final and Helen Skelton's final dance was amazing. Really enjoyed it.
Would you believe it. Autocorrect changed Skelton to skeleton!! Just as well I noticed it


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh @Bertie'sMum I am so pleased you’re feeling up to going out for lunch. Hurrah! What a grim month you’ve had in al that pain.

@Charity the rain is just starting here. I went for my run and have just beat it back. Good boy Toppy eating your food. I hope your itchy chin is feeling less itchy now, poor boy. 

Talking of running, I saw Annette the Vet running today for the first time since Oscar died. I said to David I think she’s avoiding me, as I usually saw her every week. It was nice to see her.

So I’m back from my chilly run and I _may_ be back in bed, as the electric blanket may have accidentally been turned on before I went running as I knew my legs would be cold when I got back. Hehe.

I’ll have my drink, then must up and at ‘em as I need to make my plan for the week ahead. I’ve only got tomorrow to do anything as I’m working Tuesday, Wednesday and Friday and my car is in for MOT and service on Thursday, so that writes off the whole day. To be fair we could live off what’s in the freezer for Christmas, so I might just go to the supermarket on the way home after work one evening. I literally go past Asda, Sainsburys, Aldi, Tesco and Morrisons on my drive home.

Urgh, looks horrible out there now! Yuck! Hope you’ve all got better weather than we have now.


----------



## SbanR

You should be able to pick up some good bargains Mrs F. You usually do on an evening shop.


----------



## huckybuck

Morning all. Brighter one this morning although it still looks bleak outside.

Huck and Gwace decided they wanted to try a wander in the snow so I let them out and shut the door behind them. I watched them walk tentatively half way down the garden then Huck decided his feet were cold. Two seconds later two little faces were at the back door 😂

It’s too cold for Maine Coons 🤣

So today is a bit more wrapping and the last day of relaxing before a busy week. I need to go up to drop presents off to my Dad no 1 and Mum (separately lol) and can’t decide whether to do it all in one day or stay over at Mum’s.

If I stay it means Mr HB having to give Hols her 2 steroids hidden in chicken and it worries me that he won’t be able to do it. He has never pilled a cat and she must have her steroids otherwise it could cause problems stopping them. Not sure what to do. 

Still that’s all I’ve really got to worry about today so will try to decide later. 

Have a good one all!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh poor Huck and Grace! Where are their welly bobs @huckybuck ? Save their little paws from getting snowy and cold.

Ah yes, the going nowhere because of medications thing. Yep. 11 hours driving in a day is what I always did to see my family, whilst D stayed here with Oscar. Up early, five tablets, I’d head off, get home around midnight, D managed to do the evening steroid a couple of times on his own. In fact the one night I stayed away earlier this year, he managed to pill Oscar with his five morning tablets. He said it took longer than with two of us and he’d rather not have to do it on his own but at least we knew it could be done in an emergency! I think directly pilling is easier though, we got rather good at it. Heh. Ahhhh, the small boy and his little morning routine.

So my response would be “there and back in a day”  save the stress of worrying about Holly not having her second Pred of the day.


----------



## Annealise

Morning All
Woke up yesterday to water seeping through the wooden flooring in my study downstairs. Spent all day yesterday panicking as couldn't find a plumber that wasn't busy. First thing that sprang to mind was a burst pipe. However I put the heating on in there all day and overnight and so far this morning there has been no more water. Can anyone hazard a guess what would caused the issue. I haven't had the heating on in there for a month as not using the room much. Being a new build house (and also trying to save money on energy bills) I didn't think any problems could arise .Do you think it could be just condensation?

I checked out my buildings insurance just now. Absurdly ridiculous that they don't cover the work to find leaks ( and I have a concrete floor under the wooden flooring that would need drilling into, plus would need new flooring) Plus they don't pay to fix leaks - only pay for damage caused by water. I honestly think Insurance companies are having a laugh these days!

@huckybuck What lovely flowers, hope they cheered you up along with your pizza & wine.

@SbanR Wont your washing turn to iced sheets out there Lol?


----------



## Annealise

Morning All
Woke up yesterday to water seeping through the wooden flooring in my study downstairs. Spent all day yesterday panicking as couldn't find a plumber that wasn't busy. First thing that sprang to mind was a burst pipe. However I put the heating on in there all day and overnight and so far this morning there has been no more water. Can anyone hazard a guess what it is? I haven't had the heating on in there for a month as not using the room much. Being a new build house (and also trying to save money on energy bills) I didn't of any problems arising. Do you think it could be just condensation?

I checked out my buildings insurance just now. Absurdly ridiculous that they don't cover investigive work to find leaks ( and I have a concrete floor under the wooden flooring that would need drilling into, plus would need new flooring) Plus they don't pay to fix leaks - only pay for damage caused by water. I honestly think Insurance companies are having a laugh these days!

@huckybuck What lovely flowers, hope they cheered you up along with your pizza & wine.
@SbanR Wont your washing turn to iced sheets out there?


----------



## huckybuck

@Annealise Have you got underfloor heating anywhere? Our leaks tend to be small ones from pipes from the manifests or from where the hot water cylinder is.


----------



## SbanR

@Annealise it didn't this time as it had started to thaw.
In previous winters when my washing did freeze, it defrosted quickly enough once brought indoors.


----------



## Ali71

I don't know where the day has gone, considering I was up at ridiculous o'clock with the boys as usual! I did sleep again till 6 which wasn't so bad. Its my OH birthday today, there has been a flurry of calls and video chats with family, I've made 2 lots of sausage rolls for next weekend and chicken is currently roasting in the oven. @GingerNinja you are right, I don't think we are due to thaw out till late tonight so at the moment it's still hovering around freezing here. I've only been to take the bin out  leggings, thick socks and OH gardening clogs, what a sight.

Which channel/service is the Nine Lives of Christmas on please? Can anyone send me a link so we can see it too? I looked for it yesterday afternoon but couldn't find it  I'm still sad we have finished Wednesday on Netflix.

One more week in the office, well, till Thursday for me. It can go either way this time of year! We usually get a few last minute panics but that comes with the territory when you work in a crisis driven sector. We've had calls on Christmas day before! Now't strange as folk.

@Charity I hope you're feeling brighter today, enjoy a rest up with a movie too
@Annealise fingers crossed no more leaks!
@Bertie'sMum Have a wonderful Christmas/Birthday lunch! That will be so nice for you to get out x
@huckybuck at least you won't have poor weather to contend with when you are travelling. Enjoy your rest day
@TonyG hope the feline poultice did the trick and you are nice and warm now. You must be mad going out in this (but I understand you love it so it's worth it)
@Mrs Funkin you have a busy week ahead, I hope you get some down time today too

Time to put the roasties in  xx


----------



## TonyG

Mrs Funkin said:


> Morning, beautiful sunrise here, we have pink fluffy clouds over the sea.
> 
> @TonyG I presume you take Vitamin D in the winter months? Hopped the feline poultice is of use.
> 
> @BarneyBobCat another poorly head? Oh no! Did you have a case of Spinny-bed-itis as well? Enjoy your lazy day.
> 
> So I was watching the Strictly final last night on delay and then when I went to vote, the vote was closed, haha! What a doofus. I wish they’d said at the start of the show that the vote closes at whatever time it closed. Ah well. It doesn’t matter in the grand scheme of life does it?
> 
> Didn’t do very much yesterday except tidying out a few cupboards. I’ve a fair few things for the cat rescue shop, so will pop them over there today/tomorrow as they put out an appeal for stock.
> 
> Not sure about today. Going to try to go for a run but not convinced I want to really. I think it’s still chilly despite the wind direction change.
> 
> Hope that everyone has a pleasant day. Just to make you all smile, husband showed me this video on TikTok which made me think of @SbanR ‘s washing
> 
> View attachment 581107


Hi Mrs F, yes I do, as well as active D3 on prescription and calcium supplements, but it only manages the symptoms to a point and stops me from going to hospital for infusions 🙄

I won’t bore people with a long health description, but I have a rare genetic form of hypoparathyroidism which basically means I have little or no parathyroid hormone and my body can’t absorb calcium very well without help.
Unfortunately you need calcium for almost everything - most peoples bodies regulate it without any interference, it’s a delicate balance between the PTH, D3 and calcium (and magnesium and a couple of others 🙄) but mine isn’t able to do that.

Okay, not TOO long a description 😬😬😬


----------



## TonyG

Ali71 said:


> I don't know where the day has gone, considering I was up at ridiculous o'clock with the boys as usual! I did sleep again till 6 which wasn't so bad. Its my OH birthday today, there has been a flurry of calls and video chats with family, I've made 2 lots of sausage rolls for next weekend and chicken is currently roasting in the oven. @GingerNinja you are right, I don't think we are due to thaw out till late tonight so at the moment it's still hovering around freezing here. I've only been to take the bin out  leggings, thick socks and OH gardening clogs, what a sight.
> 
> Which channel/service is the Nine Lives of Christmas on please? Can anyone send me a link so we can see it too? I looked for it yesterday afternoon but couldn't find it  I'm still sad we have finished Wednesday on Netflix.
> 
> One more week in the office, well, till Thursday for me. It can go either way this time of year! We usually get a few last minute panics but that comes with the territory when you work in a crisis driven sector. We've had calls on Christmas day before! Now't strange as folk.
> 
> @Charity I hope you're feeling brighter today, enjoy a rest up with a movie too
> @Annealise fingers crossed no more leaks!
> @Bertie'sMum Have a wonderful Christmas/Birthday lunch! That will be so nice for you to get out x
> @huckybuck at least you won't have poor weather to contend with when you are travelling. Enjoy your rest day
> @TonyG hope the feline poultice did the trick and you are nice and warm now. You must be mad going out in this (but I understand you love it so it's worth it)
> @Mrs Funkin you have a busy week ahead, I hope you get some down time today too
> 
> Time to put the roasties in  xx


Ah, it wasn’t too bad, a balmy four degrees and I have a thick floatation suit and plenty of layers, so I didn’t really feel cold.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Aaaaaaand the festive kitten cushions have been made  I think they’re so cute! Wish I could’ve got more of the vintage kitten fabrics but they were both bolt ends.


























Might make a little pot stand with the cast offs. Or some coasters


----------



## Ali71

Wow, they're lovely @Mrs Funkin!


----------



## Charity

Gorgeous @Mrs Funkin


----------



## urbantigers

Good morning!

Sorry I have missed loads. 

Glad you are finally getting out and about a bit @Bertie'sMum 

Nice cushions @Mrs Funkin I should have got you to make me some! I’ve had a right palapa buying some on Amazon - all the wrong colour to go with my grey sofa throw. They look white on screen, and one even described as white, but are beige/cream when they arrive. I’ve sent 2 lots back and the 3rd lot are still that colour and I don’t like them as well. Still, they were only £5.99 so they’ll do for this year and next year I’ll try to find some better ones. 

I’m still sat in my dressing gown and was going to dye my hair today but have decided to postpone that as I need to get dressed and sorted. I want to bring in the christmas tree today and get it decorated.

It’s been a bit of a busy few days. Friday I ended up working until 5.15pm (started at 6.50am) as my colleague was on leave and we have so much to do before christmas leave. I had to go out at lunchtime so tried to fit in a coffee at my favourite coffee place and dropped my lovely glass re-usable cup on the ground. It smashed into lots of bits. I was devastated . But they gave me a free coffee as consolation (they didn’t have to do that - wasn’t their fault). I was trying to take the lid off with gloves on and it slipped through my fingers. I just stared at the ground and the man behind me in the queue picked up the band that goes around it and I have the lid, so have been able to order a new glass beaker for it. But my day went downhill from then!

Yesterday I had a busy, but actually quite enjoyable, day shopping. I don’t go to shopping centres much these days but I needed stuff so decided to go to the Trafford Centre. I intended to go early but ended up sleeping in so didn’t get there until 11am. Not as busy as I thought it would be and I actually enjoyed a bit of hustle and bustle! Got lots of little things and feel a bit more organised now.

Part of the reason for being delayed yesterday was that I had an email from petplan about my claims for Mosi’s blood tests and solensia claims. Both paid but they’ve paid the vet instead of me - I have already paid so they need to pay me. Turns out the vets have ticked the box to pay them. I have done direct claims in the past so probably an innocent ticking of the wrong box but annoying as I will have to now ring the vets and get them to pay me - not sure how that will work. I also need to get them to add the urine testing to a claim as I thought they’d done that but it seems not.

The vet has left a voicemail to call them about the results of Mosi’s urine testing and “the way forward” which sounds a bit ominous. It did look very dilute so I suspect it will be a diagnosis of kidneys disease. I just hope that the fact his bloods showed only slightly raised values, his bp is fine and that he’s eating and has not lost weight are all good signs that it’s not too far adanced.

I’d best get a move on. Gone 2pm and I’m still sat here in my PJs. I needed a lie in though after last weeks poor sleeping.


----------



## TonyG

urbantigers said:


> Good morning!
> 
> Sorry I have missed loads.
> 
> Glad you are finally getting out and about a bit @Bertie'sMum
> 
> Nice cushions @Mrs Funkin I should have got you to make me some! I’ve had a right palapa buying some on Amazon - all the wrong colour to go with my grey sofa throw. They look white on screen, and one even described as white, but are beige/cream when they arrive. I’ve sent 2 lots back and the 3rd lot are still that colour and I don’t like them as well. Still, they were only £5.99 so they’ll do for this year and next year I’ll try to find some better ones.
> 
> I’m still sat in my dressing gown and was going to dye my hair today but have decided to postpone that as I need to get dressed and sorted. I want to bring in the christmas tree today and get it decorated.
> 
> It’s been a bit of a busy few days. Friday I ended up working until 5.15pm (started at 6.50am) as my colleague was on leave and we have so much to do before christmas leave. I had to go out at lunchtime so tried to fit in a coffee at my favourite coffee place and dropped my lovely glass re-usable cup on the ground. It smashed into lots of bits. I was devastated . But they gave me a free coffee as consolation (they didn’t have to do that - wasn’t their fault). I was trying to take the lid off with gloves on and it slipped through my fingers. I just stared at the ground and the man behind me in the queue picked up the band that goes around it and I have the lid, so have been able to order a new glass beaker for it. But my day went downhill from then!
> 
> Yesterday I had a busy, but actually quite enjoyable, day shopping. I don’t go to shopping centres much these days but I needed stuff so decided to go to the Trafford Centre. I intended to go early but ended up sleeping in so didn’t get there until 11am. Not as busy as I thought it would be and I actually enjoyed a bit of hustle and bustle! Got lots of little things and feel a bit more organised now.
> 
> Part of the reason for being delayed yesterday was that I had an email from petplan about my claims for Mosi’s blood tests and solensia claims. Both paid but they’ve paid the vet instead of me - I have already paid so they need to pay me. Turns out the vets have ticked the box to pay them. I have done direct claims in the past so probably an innocent ticking of the wrong box but annoying as I will have to now ring the vets and get them to pay me - not sure how that will work. I also need to get them to add the urine testing to a claim as I thought they’d done that but it seems not.
> 
> The vet has left a voicemail to call them about the results of Mosi’s urine testing and “the way forward” which sounds a bit ominous. It did look very dilute so I suspect it will be a diagnosis of kidneys disease. I just hope that the fact his bloods showed only slightly raised values, his bp is fine and that he’s eating and has not lost weight are all good signs that it’s not too far adanced.
> 
> I’d best get a move on. Gone 2pm and I’m still sat here in my PJs. I needed a lie in though after last weeks poor sleeping.


I hope Mosi’s bloods aren’t too bad ☹


----------



## BarneyBobCat

@Ali71 we got the nine lives film on a sky channel - don't know if you have sky but I just used the voice activation button to ask for it - it seems to be on quite a bit on a Christmas film channel. 

Its bloody snowing here!


----------



## Jaf

TonyG said:


> Hi Mrs F, yes I do, as well as active D3 on prescription and calcium supplements, but it only manages the symptoms to a point and stops me from going to hospital for infusions 🙄
> 
> I won’t bore people with a long health description, but I have a rare genetic form of hypoparathyroidism which basically means I have little or no parathyroid hormone and my body can’t absorb calcium very well without help.
> Unfortunately you need calcium for almost everything - most peoples bodies regulate it without any interference, it’s a delicate balance between the PTH, D3 and calcium (and magnesium and a couple of others 🙄) but mine isn’t able to do that.
> 
> Okay, not TOO long a description 😬😬😬


You are rare @TonyG ! Mines surgical HPTH, 11 years now. I don't know how but I've luckily never needed hospitalisation, I know so many people do (apart from kidney stones as they cocked up my urinary calcium). 

I can't remember if we've talked about it before, have you been told about Natpara? A daily injection, not generally available outside USA yet, your Endocrinologist might be able to special order it. Life changing med. I'm on the list for when it's available but it will be ages as even in USA its hard to get and was recalled for a time due to problems with the bottles.


----------



## Ali71

Thanks @BarneyBobCat - we got rid of Sky a couple of months ago and went to Freesat, found it on Great Films so it's recording on Saturday. We'll watch it on Boxing Day


----------



## huckybuck

Ooh @Mrs Funkin those cushions are amazing!!!! I love the vintage kitten fabric (and mine of course) did you find it in a shop?????


----------



## lullabydream

Afternoon all!

Had a lazy morning, well sort of! As I have got 3 new coats..one I bought, 2 were gifted our hallway was getting over run with coats. It also needed a jolly good clean up as we have got a new shoe rack too plus Pixie seems to enjoy destroying anything she can in the hall way!. So this morning was sorting what to keep and what not to! Quite simple really. Then OH put the shoe rack together, he had to do some drilling as there was two right hand sides, and should have been a left and right; an easy fix though. 

Then it was shopping for the week! We did pick up some extras but honestly the cost of food is ridiculous at the moment and as we were shopping in Lidl there wasn't everything we needed. Though it was mainly meat where the fridges were empty which we needed! Am hoping to do a Christmas shop in the week, so hopefully get those bits missing and it won't effect my menu plan!



Ali71 said:


> Thanks @BarneyBobCat - we got rid of Sky a couple of months ago and went to Freesat, found it on Great Films so it's recording on Saturday. We'll watch it on Boxing Day


We have just changed to Freesat too! Sky kept going up and up and to be honest we hardly watched it. So OH said it was a complete waste of money!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

huckybuck said:


> Ooh @Mrs Funkin those cushions are amazing!!!! I love the vintage kitten fabric (and mine of course) did you find it in a shop?????


Thanks everyone for your kind cushion compliments  I am aware I still "owe" a picture of me in the finally finished frock too...! I will do. Honestly. 

I _think_ I bought it online a couple of years ago. I might have to hunt for more, this one and yours are by the same people.


----------



## Charity

I have finished my wrapping, my OH's wrapping and the pets' wrapping. Don't anyone else ask me to do any more **** wrapping!  I did manage to watch a very old Miss Marple film while I was doing it. 

@urbantigers, sorry you didn't have a good Friday or Saturday. Hope you soon get your more back from the vets.
@Ali71, happy birthday to S, hope you've both had a good day.


----------



## TonyG

Jaf said:


> You are rare @TonyG ! Mines surgical HPTH, 11 years now. I don't know how but I've luckily never needed hospitalisation, I know so many people do (apart from kidney stones as they cocked up my urinary calcium).
> 
> I can't remember if we've talked about it before, have you been told about Natpara? A daily injection, not generally available outside USA yet, your Endocrinologist might be able to special order it. Life changing med. I'm on the list for when it's available but it will be ages as even in USA its hard to get and was recalled for a time due to problems with the bottles.


Ah, a fellow sufferer! Yes most cases are surgical it seems.
No, I hadn’t heard of that drug? Tbh though mine is a bit different, easier I’d say, than surgical cases because my body seems to have adapted after a fashion and I don’t ‘crash’ like you guys can, I just get ongoing low level symptoms.
Even when my calcium was 1.6, I didn’t feel especially unwell, just achy etc.
The hospital staff were flapping and I was like, I feel okay, just top me up and send me home (they didn’t, had to stay in 🙄)

I’m fortunate really as I’m on a Facebook help group and some on there have terrible troubles with it, in and out of hospital every week, levels plunging constantly, not nice.
I just have to manage what I do and accept I’ll have aches and pains the next day.


----------



## Annealise

huckybuck said:


> @Annealise Have you got underfloor heating anywhere? Our leaks tend to be small ones from pipes from the manifests or from where the hot water cylinder is.


Not I havent- all radiators. It's a bit baffling. As the room is on the ground floor I presume it's the central heating pipes that run underneath.


----------



## urbantigers

A very quick good morning! Although I’m taking it a bit easy this week, I don’t want to lose time today or tomorrow, so I’d best get a move on. At least colleague is back in today so it’s not just me.

Try to have a good day everyone

I finally put up my christmas tree yesterday so am feeling a bit more festive. Very impressed that I’ve used the same pot grown tree 3 years running. Granted it’s got a fair few bare branches but that just makes it a bit more authentic in my eyes! A real real christmas tree!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Good morning from a very wet and windy seaside. It sounds utterly revolting outside!

I’ve no idea really what I’m going to do today. I will possibly tidy my sewing room, actually that would be a good use of time. There are a _lot_ of drawers in there to tidy. I might tidy the toiletries cupboard too (we’ve an original floor to ceiling 1930s cupboard on the landing that I use to store that kind of thing), clear out all the out of date things. I love decluttering and tidying out things. I just have to rein myself in a bit sometimes, to save chucking everything away…

We watched three Christmas films yesterday, including a premiere with possibly my favourite Christmas film actress (Lacey Chabert) @urbantigers it was called Haul out the Holly. We also watched a time travelling one (was okay, called Journey back to Christmas) and one called the Christmas Contract which I rather enjoyed. Maybe next year we should have a Christmas film thread…not for classic Christmas films, just for the slushy hallmark style films 

I’m being a right lazy so and so at the moment! Today I need to be a bit organised though as I’ve two long days Tuesday and Wednesday, so need to get prepped today food-wise. D just doesn’t cook, so it’s me or no tea. If I leave him very specific instructions he can warm things but it needs to be very specific. He’s just not a cook - but does so much other useful house stuff that I cannot, so it’s all good.

Ooh I must find my Christmas socks and PJs too, as it’s now Christmas week I shall break the “black socks” rule for my festive socks. I might even pin my Rudolph brooch on my uniform just to doubly break the rules  Such a rebel. Not.

Right. It is not looking tempting out there, so unless it improves miraculously I’m not leaving the house today except to top up the bird food.

I hope everyone has a good week. I so feel for everyone slaving away full time, I’m thankful every single week that I don’t have to. When I was full time I always found the run up to Christmas so very stressful, never felt like I had a minute to myself. So please everybody, take time to be kind to yourself. Remember, the world will not stop turning if you don’t have the 406 things you think you need for Christmas Day. Do something you love, or that makes you smile. Do something for you.


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Morning all! Well yesterday morning was very difficult - I was so hungover. Thankfully after lunch a lot better. Despite the slippy ice we made it out for a short walk - thats all gone today as we are balmy 10C. 

I did a bike race last night, it about killed me - 77th out of 99 too. Bahhh. 

Think I will just do a paced ride tonight - need to get ready for the Chrimbo lard!

Happy Monday!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Haha! You need to get into a racing team @BarneyBobCat  The team time trials are fun apparently. Lots of the teams are mixed Cat. I’m pleased you’re enjoying it.


----------



## Charity

Good morning.

Weather is diabolical, its wild, wet and windy, heard some crashing in the garden earlier this morning so OH's gone out to investigate. Thankfully, not going out today.

It's going to be a very busy week. First of our Christmas visitors is popping in this morning, then we've got a Sainsburys shop arriving at lunchtime.

Watched a lovely concert from the Albert Hall last night on TV with our very own Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra playing music from the films and with one of my favourite musicians, Hauser. Loved it. 🎼

Have a good day all and stay safe if you've got weather like us.


----------



## lullabydream

Morning all!

It's very dull.outside, no rain but wind that feels almost tropical!

I wanted a lie in today but wide awake at 8, so have been up ever since. 

Work later this evening. I don't mind the shift apart from not easy to wind down for the night when I finish at 8:30. Although today I will finish at about 8 because the person I am supporting for a meds call at 8-8:30 currently has COVID. So we do essential care so medication, clean touch points make sure the person is ok and leave. Usually it's medication, a nice chat with a hot drink!


----------



## SbanR

Morning. Another here with strong winds but no rain.
It's quite balmy out. Enjoyable
So much so I've gone round opening all the trickle vents!
I have quite a lot of junk mail etc to throw out but can't as my recycling bin is full. So might settle down and continue reading the Darwin book. I can only manage a few pages at a time as the print is so small.

Have a good day and if you're going out be careful of slippery leaves.


----------



## huckybuck

Morning!!!

Got up at 5 to get a drink and Holly was sat up waiting for food!! Nothing left in the dishes!!! So fed her, went to the loo, got a drink then read for 2 hours - I feel absolutely knackered now as I just don’t do earlys!!!

Made tea this morning and the pressure on my water filter tap had gone. This usually means the filter has run out so I ordered new ones and paid for installation. Then I went to make a coffee only to find the pressure was back up and everything normal. So I have paid for replacements when I don’t actually need them. It’s one of those days!!! You can guarantee if I cancel the replacements they will properly run out over Christmas!!! 

I’ve got to do a fair bit of running around today and just don’t feel like it. Hopefully once I get out I’ll feel more awake lol!! 

Hope everyone has a better start to their day!!!


----------



## GingerNinja

Morning.

I'm just editing my post from yesterday as it didn't post from my phone... Again!

I had an awful night on Saturday so it wasn't very cheerful but I slept much better last night and feel human again 🙂 

I couldn't do much yesterday so hope that I have a better day today. Got Tesco delivery tonight, my last before the big day but mum has a slot on Thursday so will get cream and veg for me. I will need to get bread and eggs but will get those from co-op. I do have a click and collect booked for Friday but will most likely cancel that.

I've had all the windows open for an hour to air the house which is nice. Done some washing but I'm not hanging it out like crazy @SbanR 🤣

Ginkgo was sick on the kitchen rug this morning straight after breakfast. He may have got too hungry but it coincided with not having any roast chicken late last night... so when shopping comes, it will be roast chicken for dinner!

Have a good day xx


----------



## SbanR

@GingerNinja I can't help but think that today would be a very good day to hang out washing, well pegged down. The strong winds would dry it in no time at all!
Will do a load tomorrow, if the forecast remains correct. I have a load of bed linen that needs washing.

It's so encouraging to hear that Holly remains chirpy and eating well @huckybuck . 
You seem to be having one household problem after another. Hope that's it for this year.


----------



## Cully

Good M..afternoon. I've just had my last Tesco delivery before Christmas. Phew, cramming all those goodies into the freezer, I hope I don't squash my macarons! I still need to go out for fresh stuff like trifle and fruit. Probably do that on Thursday as it will be rammed any later and running out of stuff. It does feel weird having my delivery on a Monday though instead of Wednesday. It's going to feel strange as I'll be losing two days..........or gaining. Can't work out which!
It's just started to brighten up a bit after a very rainy and windy start to the day, but it does feel a tad warmer at last.
I had my boiler serviced a few weeks ago by the council maintenance man. Then last week had a letter telling me that an audit was going to be carried out on the work done. So today a different man turned up, did exactly what the first man had done. then when I asked him why my boiler didn't kick in properly when I turn the thermostat up on the wall. His response was, "Pass". Nice to know the council are giving my rent money to such a highly qualified and knowledgeable company!!!!! I might just as well have asked Moo.

@GingerNinja ,sorry you had such a rotten night on Saturday. it really does leave you feeing flat when you're so very tired. glad you had a better night yesterday though.
Lucky you being able to add a few things to your Mum's shopping. My next one is 28th Dec. Hope nothing of mine goes off in the meantime🤢.
Hope Ginko enjoys his chicken🍗

Oooff! Gotta lie down for a bit ny back i s suddenly really hurting.
catcha later xx


----------



## Ali71

3am in my house today! Being smurgled in stereo by the boys. Milo was in full song but I was already awake bl**dy scratching. My skin is so itchy! Another meno thing 😫. I did manage another hour and a bit sleep after finishing my current book.

Today has been quite busy at work, plus OH has an appt this pm which means I'm here last locking up. On the very day I am tired and want an early finish! It was still dark here at 8.15 this morning and we have had drizzle on a brisk wind. There is talk of it being cold again oop North before Christmas 😬. Not sure about the rest yet.

I hope those who braved the shops or had deliveries got what they needed and I'm a tad envious if you got to stay home and do jobs indoors!
Hugs and enjoy the rest of your day xxx


----------



## lullabydream

Afternoon all!

Well I gutted and cleaned the bathroom today. 
Am a bit cross with myself that I said yes to another shift at work, where I was not supposed to be working ever again. Our manager is off on annual leave. So it's been left to staff to sort out. Am already now doing over 30 hours rota on, now 37. Sacrificing my day off. Am about the only person who had 2 days off this week, others have got 3. So now I am down to one!
I know I should have said no, to be fair the person who phoned knew my struggles so I am a bit annoyed they even phoned to ask. Although only so many people work this shift. 

On a different note my son ordered some cards online from Very...his parcel turned up with boxer shorts and socks. The invoice said cards...how can they get it so wrong! He's returned them at the post office, which he said was practically empty. Am guessing with final posting days for some that it's not as busy as it has been!


----------



## Jojomomo

Good afternoon all! Sorry I've not been on for a while, work has been full on, I've been tired and now have a cold too. LFTs have been negative so far 🤞 and it doesn't feel like covid. 

I mentioned my sister's cat Carole a few weeks ago, she and her bf sadly said goodbye to her on Thursday. On a happier note, they finally moved house on Friday and her pregnancy is going well. 

I had a kids party to attend on Saturday then saw family yesterday for my mum's birthday. Off work today and a whole day to myself! Just 4 days of work to get through, then I'm off until the New Year. Was wet here earlier but managed to pop to the shops and spend some time on the garden and not get wet.

I hope everyone has had a good day and has a lovely evening and rest of the week ❤


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Morning, it’s dark, I am off to work today, so a very fleeting visit to wish you all a lovely day.

Don’t forget, time for yourselves please. Super important.


----------



## urbantigers

Good morning! I’m gearing up for one last push at work (not counting tomorrow as I intend to do as short a day as possible and will spend most of it tying up loose ends).

Kito is still being a very good boy in the mornings but he’s found another outlet for his naughtiness. Last night after I’d gone to bed I heard the unmistakeable sound of paw on bauble. He’s never been much interested in the christmas tree but he’s making an exception this year. Mosi is also being a bit of a pain. Still, I got up at 5.30 this morning and he was lying on a cardboard scratcher looking innocent. And more importantly, being quiet.

Much warmer yesterday. Thank goodness I didn’t need the heating on all day. Friday I just threw caution to the wind and decided the heating was staying on all day regardless of cost as I was freezing and everything was hurting.

i had one of those weird dreams last night which was part real. I dreamt i was in work and my right leg was hurting and I was unable to weight bear so was limping slowly and painfully from my desk to the printer. The office wasn’t my office but a fictitious area that I didn’t recognise from anywhere. That was it. Then I woke and my right leg was indeed hurting 

I found out yesterday that my neighbour had to have her dog put to sleep a couple of weeks ago. She was 13 and had early dementia but was found to have a tumour in her throat so they let her go. She was a lovely little thing who was a bit obsessed with chasing balls and sticks (always brought them back to be thrown again). They took her on 4 years ago after another resident who owned her died. I’ll miss her running around outside and having a little play with her.

try to have a good day everyone!


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Morning. WFH today so I can go to the farm shop at lunch for Christmas food - hopefully its not to busy as I need to be quick. Yesterday was ok but it was dead in work as most people have broken up now - got lots done though as a consequence. 

I finished early too as it was so quiet. Bike ride last night - I think my cold last week has affected my lungs as I seem to have gone backwards on my fitness. I did one sprint and it about killed me off. Only managed 45mins and had to stop, was jiggered. 

Ive finally done my sputum sample this morning so thats going to the doctors today too. But I think Im over the worst of my illness now, saying that I have thought that before. 

One week today and Christmas will be over! Booo! So start eating your mince pies, scoffing the cheese, and drinking your sherry as it comes quick and disappears even sooner!


----------



## Cully

Good Morning. Sorry about my abrupt departure yesterday, i was suddenly in so much pain i could barely type and my back was really burning and throbbing. I went to bed and took some painkiilers which thankfully helped.
I don't have anything important to do today although there are jobs i really should do, but nothing that can't wait.
I'm so annoyed as there was a program i really wanted to record last night but dozed off. It's part of a series so I'm cross with myself😡.
It feels a lot warmer this morning although too dark to see much atm.
@Bertie'sMum ,how are you feeling now? Continuing to make progress i hope. Have you managed to go out yet?
@Mrs Funkin ,have a good day back at work, and be extra careful driving.
@urbantigers ,i get dreams like that too sometimes where i dream I'm in pain then wake to find i actually am hurting. Sometime i dream I'm desperate for the loo then wake and realise i really am😯!
Sorry to here about your neighbours dog, they must be really upset. Do you think they'll get another? 
Funny how we miss those little things like seeing them going for a walk. There was a lovely tortie cat who used to sit on the fence post watching the world go by. She did it for years but i haven't seen her in ages. I often wonder what happened to her 🤔. I hope she's ok.
@lullabydream ,weird your son getting such a super stupid substitution for cards. I was looking for men's body lotion and it said, 'sorry, this item is out of stock. Why don't you buy ........instead?' 
The ....... was, wait for it........sliced roast pork!!!!!!😵‍💫
I can picture my son's face if he'd opened his present to find that🤨.

Hope you managed to get everything done yesterday @huckybuck and that Holly is doing well.
@Charity ,how's Toppy doing, is he leaving his chin alone?
Have you made all the preps for your delivery yet. Fingers crossed it arrives in plenty of time and not last minute.
@BarneyBobCat ,glad you sent you pot off so you can forget about it now.
Not sure how you'd cope here with all the Christmas food around. I've put a huge label on one freezer drawer warning my son to 'keep out' 😉.
Good luck @ewelsh ,hoping your mission is going well. Do be careful not to burn yourself out xx.

Have a lovely day everyone whether work or not. Hoping those who are a bit yuk are starting to feel better.
Five days and counting🥳.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Good Morning  
Wet and windy here ! I've been trying to get through to my Doctor's to make a face to face appointment since just before 8 - first I got a message saying "sorry there is a fault please try later" and now getting engaged tone; decided to try to book online only to get a message saying "Your GP has no online appointment"  They've changed the system at our practice and you can now only book an appointment on the day you want it - no advance appointments ! So it's either ring at 8am or at 2pm !

@Cully thanks for asking - I am lots better but still not 100%. I did get out on Sunday to my sister's and am planning on going shopping with my neighbour on Thursday. Then Christmas Day I'm spending the day with Niece No2 and her family 

Hope everyone has a great day - I'm off to try re-dialling the GP again !!


----------



## GingerNinja

Morning all. 

It's quite windy here but grey and warm too 😸 (I've decided to use suggested emojis in this post) 🏣 ?

I will put my pop up tree in the kitchen today, now the floor is washed, so it's at least a little Christmassey where we will have our dinner.

I'm glad that you're feeling a bit better @Bertie'sMum 😉 good luck with getting an appointment.

The suggested shopping substitutions are ridiculous sometimes. I only opt for subs on certain items and as a result did not get any bacon 🥓 with my delivery, so something else to get later in the week. I want to make sure I have whatever anyone may want for breakfasts. Next year I may suggest that I go to them for dinner and drive home afterwards!

I hope that everyone has a good day and that aches diminish and work goes smoothly xx


----------



## huckybuck

Morning all. Went to bed early last night as I was so tired so up a bit earlier today. 

I felt rough last night. Aside from tiredness a headache and weird throat. It’s scratchy and really dry. Also got a bit of a dry cough.

I did a test which is neg but I’m not sure. My friend who’s had it recently said it’s how hers started and she was neg for three days at first.

I actually feel a little better today though for having a good night’s sleep the throat is still odd but the headache gone. Now I need to make a decision about going up to Mum’s today, staying over and seeing my Dad tomorrow.

If I don’t go my Dad is going to feel upset and I would somehow still need to get his gifts to him. I’m all he haand it’s bad enough he doesn’t see me over Christmas let alone not get a card or gift. 

I might explore a courier and then decide. 

Hope everyone has a good day. It’s looking a lot brighter than yesterday.


----------



## Tigermoon

Good morning everyone, I haven't been about on the forum much over the last week sp I've missed out what's been going on!

It's been fairly busy here as we hear up for Christmas. Doing the present runs to various far flung family who will not be visiting on the day itself. Unfortunately the visit to my sister had to be called off as the who family have gone down with a virus (not sure which one of the many currently doing the rounds). Hopefully they will be back to normal by Christmas day though.

Frosty has unfortunately had a flair up of his Pemphigus and is back on steroids. It is so disappointing as he'd been clear for over two years, we can only hope the steroids do the trick again. 

I hope everyone is doing well, 
@Bertie'sMum I hope you are able to get an appointment soon.


----------



## Ali71

Good Morning from bright and sunny Norfolk  🌞 We have had drizzle this morning but it's brightened up now. The town I work in (Dereham) runs the Polar Express train every Christmas so I'm avoiding the town centre as the traffic is heavy! Fortunately we are on an industrial estate on the outskirts #result.

Not so great a night's sleep again so I ummed and ahhed about gym but I went and I'm glad, just in case I peter out this afternoon. We were hoping for a (q-word) wind-down week but work still arriving and someone rang last night with an emergency which will be with us tomorrow. Every time!
@Mrs Funkin I hope you have a good day at work, I know it's a long day for you... Mr slow cooker (or prepped food in action) when you get home
@urbantigers I'm sorry to hear you are having a painful time at the moment. Hopefully you'll get the majority of the work knocked out so you can slow down for the last few days. RIP to your doggie pal x
@BarneyBobCat even though it wasn't/isn't Covid, could still be post-viral fatigue so it's normal to be a bit under par fitness wise for a while. Hope you hacked a good specimen!! 😄 (and that you feel better soon).
@Cully can you catch it on reply somewhere maybe? Hope you're feeling a bit bright
@Bertie'sMum good luck getting through to the GP this afternoon - hope you get your F2F appointment before Christmas
@GingerNinja have a good day, try not to get too stressed with catering for everyone (you need to enjoy Christmas too). I was going to say have you tried Iceland for a last minute slot at all? They are good for basics, may be worth a try if you don't want to go to Wymondham x
@huckybuck sorry to hear you're a bit under the weather as well... I have had a throat "ache", not a raw sore but it hurts right at the bottom. Headache this morning too. There are so many bugs around at the moment! Look after yourself, it has been a stressful time. I think the last DPD order they are guaranteeing before Christmas would leave tomorrow, if that helps timewise. Hope you get to see your Dad if you are up to it x
@Tigermoon sorry to hear Frosty has not been so good, I hope the tablets do the trick for him.

Back to the grind.. stay safe, out of trouble and keep away from germs!! xx


----------



## Charity

Good afternoon, I'm very late today. I've just been out with Purdey and it's a beautiful day here, not too cold, sun's shining, wish it would stay like this all winter. I had lots of roses hanging on the bushes until yesterday when it was so windy so all the petals are strewn along the border today like a carpet.

Got up at 6.00 a.m. as the charity we gave our suite to was coming to collect our TV stand and my precious window seat which I love but we just have no room for so it's had to go.  I got the decorator to paint it while he was here when I thought we would keep it and the cover washes up like new which I did last week so it looks good to sell. They said they come between 8.00 - 2.00 and you could guarantee if you stayed in bed it would be early hence my getting up at 6 but they came about 10.00.

Had a nice morning with our friend yesterday. She was nearly ready to go and you could see it was going to rain heavily any minute so my OH said 'time you got going' and she looked at him and said 'are you trying to get rid of me'. He explained he didn't want her to get very wet as it was going to rain any minute but it did come out in a bit of a 'right, that's enough, time you went' voice. 

@Bertie'sMum, what a nightmare trying to get through to your GP, they don't make it at all easy do they? I don't imagine their new system is going to work very well with the number of patients they have to see nowadays. Our doctors gave that up several years ago.
@huckybuck, sorry you're not feeling too good at the moment. Hope you manage to sort something for your Dad, you need to split yourself in three for Dad, Mum and Aunty P.
@Tigermoon, sorry about Frosty
@Ali71, hope you don't get any emergencies towards the weekend.
@urbantigers, sorry about your neighbour's dog, not what they want just before Christmas
@BarneyBobCat, you make me laugh with everyone breaking up, just like schooldays. Hope you're picking up now and don't get any more lurgies.
@lullabydream, you must say no when they keep asking you to work naughty girl
@Cully, Toppy's OK at the moment, the steroid is doing its job so he's not itching, should last another 7-10 days. 
@Mrs Funkin, hope works going OK today. 

Enjoy the rest of your day folks


----------



## Cully

huckybuck said:


> Morning all. Went to bed early last night as I was so tired so up a bit earlier today.
> 
> I felt rough last night. Aside from tiredness a headache and weird throat. It’s scratchy and really dry. Also got a bit of a dry cough.
> 
> I did a test which is neg but I’m not sure. My friend who’s had it recently said it’s how hers started and she was neg for three days at first.
> 
> I actually feel a little better today though for having a good night’s sleep the throat is still odd but the headache gone. Now I need to make a decision about going up to Mum’s today, staying over and seeing my Dad tomorrow.
> 
> If I don’t go my Dad is going to feel upset and I would somehow still need to get his gifts to him. I’m all he haand it’s bad enough he doesn’t see me over Christmas let alone not get a card or gift.
> 
> I might explore a courier and then decide.
> 
> Hope everyone has a good day. It’s looking a lot brighter than yesterday.


Any chance your scratchy dry throat could be due to having your heating on now and the drier air?


----------



## huckybuck

Cully said:


> Any chance your scratchy dry throat could be due to having your heating on now and the drier air?


I wish I could say it was but I think it’s a bug 🙄


----------



## huckybuck

Managed to book a delivery with fed ex and had to drop it off in Slough. I didn’t want to risk waiting for a pick up that didn’t happen. I think I ended up at one of their depot/offices 😂 as went into a reception and handed my parcel over. 

I didn’t get any receipt or paperwork - the chap just said take a photo of handing over the parcel. So I did and he smiled 🤣

I told him it was important and he’s promised faithfully it will get there so everything crossed. It all felt a bit surreal. 










Dad seemed ok when I told him and Mum was relieved I wasn’t going as she hadn’t cleaned the house as she was far too busy 🙄

So hoping I can relax a little bit tonight and get an early night. I am making curry to hopefully sweat out any bugs!!!


----------



## lullabydream

Evening all!

I survived the extra shift. Sadly COVID is going round the people we support, 3 so far and a staff member. Am just worried about being on call Christmas Eve as I am guessing that's the day they will be phoning in sick! Apparently there are 3 usual suspects who do it every year! 

Roll on Thursday when I have a day off work!


----------



## BarneyBobCat

It's exactly like school @Charity ! Everyone is breaking up!

I had a nice day WFH, went to the farmshop at lunch and got a gammon joint for Christmas Eve and a rib of beef for Christmas Day. Plus other bits and bobs. And we stopped for lunch which was lush. Good day at work, got loads done with no distractions. Back on site the next two days. 

Had a picky Christmas tea of ham, cheese, pate, chutney and biscuits. Off on the bike now to burn it off!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Phew! That was a CRAZY day! Thank you all for thinking of me in the madness...!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Urgh. Pitch black and not enough sleep. Husband feels poorly so he’s been awake on and off all night and my last wake up was just after 4am. I’m at work today and on my manual handling study day from 9-12. So I go to work, do some, then walk to a different venue in town, then do the course and walk back toward and carry on. What a faff! The only potential bonus is that I might call in at Waitrose on the way back from the course to get my cheese for Friday night (I’m going to a “bring your favourite cheese” party) as I walk right past it. I never have a lunch break, I eat my lunch whilst working, so I may well do that.

I’m hoping husband hasn’t got his bi-annual gastric flu, as he’s already had it this year (it’s usually every other February he gets poorly for a couple of days). He’s a terrible patient too, though not as bad as me! We are not people that like being ill.

He went to a funeral mass for a lovely lady we knew yesterday, then last night I was able to watch her husband’s eulogy which they’d live streamed. It was a whole day of mourning, the mass, then a family lunch, followed by a crematorium service and finally the wake. All of which I missed due to work, which makes me sad. I shall miss my chats with Mary on the prom about her days travelling the world as an air hostess 

Yesterday was an absolute ‘mare. I spent (or should I say wasted!) a good couple of hours unpicking the mess a colleague had made. Never mind. Done now.

Wishing you all a fabulous day. Hope that you get time for you. Make time, even if it’s just 15 minutes. And yes, I shall try to take my own advice. I’ll fail but I’ll try


----------



## Ali71

Good Morning
Productive day so far, gammon in slow cooker, a load of washing done and up on the airer, all my cat food boxes sorted for the shelters and I'm an hour ahead at the gym so it's nice and quiet 🤫 I even beat OH out the door lol.

Silly season starts today at work 🤪 glad you survived yesterday Mrs F, but sorry it was a sad day for you both. Hopewhatever it is thats troubling Mr F passes quickly so he is better soon.

Will catch up a bit later, have a good morning everyone x


----------



## GingerNinja

Morning all.

Been awake since 4:30 thinking about work. I'm really not going to get everything done in the three days that I am working between now and month end (we are supposed to be working half days this Friday and next). The problem is I have a full-time job but only work four days a week 🥴

I'm off to shower now the water has come on!

Nothing exciting today apart from work and washing guest bedding!

I may go to the co-op to get eggs and bread 🍞 if I have time as I don't want to leave it until the last minute.

I hope Mr F is feeling better soon @Mrs Funkin 

Have a good day everyone xx


----------



## urbantigers

Good morning. Sorry so many people are poorly. There’s a lot of it going around. I know so many people who have coughs and colds and many have had them for a long time - think it’s going then it comes back. 

I hope you’ve managed to get a GP appointment @Bertie'sMum 

Sorry about Frosty @Tigermoon 

Fingers crossed for your parcel @huckybuck 

Sorry you had a rubbish day @Mrs Funkin I also hope Mr Funkin is on the mend soon.

It’s my last day in work today and I’ll start when I feel like it. I’m quite happy to lose a couple of hours today if need be (I’ve certainly worked it) but I am determined to sit here drinking my coffee for as long as I feel like this morning! I have forewarned colleague to not have high expectations of me today I am on leave tomorrow and friday (colleague is in) then my workplace shuts down over christmas. I’m not going to even think about going back in in January, but I should be getting close to wheelchair delivery then so that will be something to look forward to. Unfortunately I didn’t have a great nights sleep last night. Just when I could have got up a bit later I’ve been awake since about 4. 

I was due to have a delivery of Purrform raw cat food yesterday. It comes overnight in a polystyrene box and with ice packs and it’s always arrived nicely frozen. However, this delivery has been delayed (due to an accident on the M6 delaying it reaching the depot apparently) so they couldn’t deliver yesterday. I’m now obviously worried that it will be thawed out by the time I get it. They say in their email it will be fine to put in freezer as long as it’s still cold to the touch, but can’t say I’d be happy doing that if it wasn’t still frozen. I have a bad feeling about this and that I may need to do battle with them to obtain a refund.

Meant to say yesterday @Mrs Funkin we definitely need a Christmas movie thread next year! Thanks for the heads up about there being a sequel to the nine lives of Christmas - I managed to track it down and watched it last night (so many cute kittens!). My typing has gone a bit rubbish now courtesy of Mosi on my lap. He’s not doing the typing but is making it difficult for me.


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Morning, I already updated last night so just a quick message. I did go on the bike last night, it was really hard again and Im convinced its my lungs not being 100%. I was exhausted but consequently slept really well. 

Back into work today, going for a drink afterwards with two of my team which will be nice. 

It's the shortest day at last! Bring on spring...


----------



## Charity

Good morning, don't know what the weather is doing outside, can't see.

Toppy's driving me mad yelling at the top of his voice to go out which he isn't doing in the dark. He's wandering round the kitchen which puts Purdey on edge as she is secretly afraid of him but don't tell anyone.

A busy day today, some friends visiting this morning, OH's then going out for a Christmas drink with another friend and then my stepson is arriving this afternoon for a week so not a lot of peace and quiet today. 

@Mrs Funkin, hope D is feeling better soon and sorry it was such a sad day yesterday and an annoying work day.
@jhuckybuck, hopefully your parcel is whizzing its way to your Dad as we speak
@lulllabydream, stay safe and well while you are doing your good work
@Ali71, how you can be so busy and full of energy first thing in the morning beats me 
@GingerNina, lucky you having a hot shower, wish I could. Have a good day
@urbantigers, sorry about your pet food problem, we have the same with dog food. They say it will stay frozen but it doesn't if its not delivered on the day, it starts to thaw and I noticed last time they have reduced the packing around it which doesn't help.. Can be a pain in the neck. 
@BarneyBobCat, have a good day
@Bertie'sMum, I too hope you managed to get an appt with your GP 

Have a good day everyone, stay safe and well


----------



## GingerNinja

Is your boiler on the blink @Charity ? I cannot function without a hot shower, for me it is a necessity. Yesterday I could not walk the 8 feet to my bathroom without using my crutch, but a hot shower and some stretches eases my muscles and joints so I can get going


----------



## lymorelynn

Good morning
Sorry I haven't posted anything for a while but I have still been trying to keep up with reading everything.
Feeling much better in myself but the annoying cough is still lingering. I think I have everything ready for Christmas, just a bit of last minute food to get and bedding to wash today. I wish I had done that yesterday as it was quite a nice day here but looks to be damp again today.
Mr. L was in his usual Scrooge mood when I asked him about a gift for someone 🙄 so I'll just make the decision on my own as usual. His excuse used to be that he was far too busy at this time of year to think about Christmas shopping but come Christmas Day he gets in a state, checking if I have gifts for everyone 🙄
Love to everyone still unwell x And to those still working x Have the best day you can everyone


----------



## Tigermoon

urbantigers said:


> I was due to have a delivery of Purrform raw cat food yesterday. It comes overnight in a polystyrene box and with ice packs and it’s always arrived nicely frozen. However, this delivery has been delayed (due to an accident on the M6 delaying it reaching the depot apparently) so they couldn’t deliver yesterday. I’m now obviously worried that it will be thawed out by the time I get it. They say in their email it will be fine to put in freezer as long as it’s still cold to the touch, but can’t say I’d be happy doing that if it wasn’t still frozen. I have a bad feeling about this and that I may need to do battle with them to obtain a refund.


This has happened to me in the past. It's thawedness will depend on how much you've bought. A jam packed box lasts much longer before thawing than one that they've they've filled up with those freezer pouches. I fed any that had thawed to softness immediately, seeing as you have to defrost it before feeding anyway. If any have got to that stage they'll be the ones on the very top, and to a lesser extent the very bottom. If the whole lot is thawed (highly unlikely if the box is full) then yes complain bitterly and seek recompense. I actually wish they'd use a different courier, as I've had a number of cockups from the one they use. The most memorable was the time the delivery man turned up, opened his van to find the food hadn't even been put on it!! It took them two days to find it.


----------



## huckybuck

Morning all. 

Tired this morning as my throat kept me awake last night but it doesn’t seem any worse this morning so that’s a bonus.

I’ve been using First defence and zicam (which I get from the US) both supposed to stop or shorten a cold so we’ll see. 

Still neg but might pick up some fresh tests today as the ones I’ve got are really old. 

Today I am going to try to finish up jobs and get the fresh stuff for Christmas if I can.

I need to think of something easy for Christmas Eve as I usually can’t be bothered to cook a big meal knowing I’ve got to do a mammoth one the next day!!!

Any ideas welcome.

Notification that my parcel is out for delivery today - good old fed ex!!!! 

Have a good day everyone and use sanitiser if you are out and about!!! I think I slacked!!!


----------



## Ali71

Good Morning, back again  
For those shopping I did a quick fling for some extras round Aldi this morning; boy those shelves are groaning with pigs in blankets in several varieties, all the different types of cheeses (@Mrs Funkin you'll love it). Just in case you're feeling sprightly in the mornings or can't face the crowds, Aldi are open at 7am instead of 8 this week, it was quiet at 7.30 but plenty of shelf fillers in the aisles to navigate round. I think our Tesco is open an hour early as well. I've still got my slot tomorrow fortunately with the main shop. Glad I did it this morning as it's sideways rain now  

@Charity I was up at my normal time but I just never sat down, usually I read and maybe sleep an extra hour or two. I've got a whole week and more to rest! I hope you have a little bit of you-time today before your stepson arrives, it will be lovely for you to have him with you.
@lymorelynn I'm glad you're (mostly) feeling better, hope you manage to get your last minute bits, you might have to wait for your dry day though
@ewelsh hope you are ok x
@urbantigers I'm sorry about your raw delivery; couriers have been tricky to say the least this season. Every year there are problems but the strike action hasn't helped them at all either. I hope it arrives in a good state or you are able to get a refund. I pay for everything on line via Paypal these days, any squit you just raise a dispute and it's usually sorted quickly.
@GingerNinja hope you're out of pain x
@huckybuck fingers crossed you stay negative and good luck for parcel delivery - well he DID promise it would be there today! 

Hope those who brave the shops get what's needed, enjoy your last days of work and general winding-down x


----------



## Charity

lymorelynn said:


> Good morning
> Sorry I haven't posted anything for a while but I have still been trying to keep up with reading everything.
> Feeling much better in myself but the annoying cough is still lingering. I think I have everything ready for Christmas, just a bit of last minute food to get and bedding to wash today. I wish I had done that yesterday as it was quite a nice day here but looks to be damp again today.
> Mr. L was in his usual Scrooge mood when I asked him about a gift for someone 🙄 so I'll just make the decision on my own as usual. His excuse used to be that he was far too busy at this time of year to think about Christmas shopping but come Christmas Day he gets in a state, checking if I have gifts for everyone 🙄
> Love to everyone still unwell x And to those still working x Have the best day you can everyone


Oh Lynn, tell me about it. My OH wants all the good things about Christmas as long as he doesn't have to help prepare for it. I wish I could send him on a Christmas cruise or something sometimes while I have a peaceful one....good idea for next year's Christmas present . Glad you're feeling better xx



GingerNinja said:


> Is your boiler on the blink @Charity ? I cannot function without a hot shower, for me it is a necessity. Yesterday I could not walk the 8 feet to my bathroom without using my crutch, but a hot shower and some stretches eases my muscles and joints so I can get going


No, the boiler's fine but the thermostat on the shower hasn't worked properly for a while, though we could get hot water. Then we got the plumber in about three weeks ago who couldn't mend it and was bashing it about and completely knackered it so now we have no hot water, just luke warm. Like you, a hot shower helps my back so I really miss it. OH is meant to be arranging for the plumber to come and fit another shower unit...probably be in 2024! Urgent isn't in his dictionary. 🤨


----------



## urbantigers

Tigermoon said:


> This has happened to me in the past. It's thawedness will depend on how much you've bought. A jam packed box lasts much longer before thawing than one that they've they've filled up with those freezer pouches. I fed any that had thawed to softness immediately, seeing as you have to defrost it before feeding anyway. If any have got to that stage they'll be the ones on the very top, and to a lesser extent the very bottom. If the whole lot is thawed (highly unlikely if the box is full) then yes complain bitterly and seek recompense. I actually wish they'd use a different courier, as I've had a number of cockups from the one they use. The most memorable was the time the delivery man turned up, opened his van to find the food hadn't even been put on it!! It took them two days to find it.


Unfortunately not very much. Just 5 boxes of pouches plus one bag chicken hearts and one bag chicken niblets. Lack of freezer space at the moment! I don’t hold out much hope that it will remain frozen. I would have a better chance if I’d ordered tubs as they would at least be solid blocks which would take longer to defrost. I’m not putting defrosted chicken back in the freezer, even though I know cats’ guts cope better with bacteria than ours. I don’t want to poison them over christmas! Well, I don’t want to poison them at anytime obviously…


----------



## GingerNinja

Glad that you are feeling better @lymorelynn 

@Charity probably safer/quicker to get a plumber yourself then 

@huckybuck what about something that you can make in advance? Like a lasagna. Last year I did gammon with salad and new potatoes and boiled the gammon earlier, just roasted with honey and mustard for 20 minutes in the evening.
I'm making a lentil bolognese during the day before they get here, will cool it and then use to make a gnocchi bake thing in the evening to have with salad and garlic bread. Not sure if I should cook the gnocchi first though, probably not? I thought it would be quite light and good to be meat free in preparation for turkey and sausage fest on Christmas day 

BTW can you tell I'm not really getting into work mode


----------



## Tigermoon

urbantigers said:


> Unfortunately not very much. Just 5 boxes of pouches plus one bag chicken hearts and one bag chicken niblets.


Hmm, yes that is difficult. I'll keep my fingers crossed for you 🤞


----------



## huckybuck

@Charity your OH sounds very similar to mine. He is quite happy for all his family and mine to come for Christmas and wants the biggest Turkey to cook but has no concept of cooking the vegetables and trimmings and making deserts and buffets, shopping for food and gifts, wrapping, clearing up, keeping the house tidy as well as staying on top of the cats and hens throughout the whole time. He is already moaning that I am not in the Christmas spirit because I don’t feel well and I am a grinch about it all. 

Where is he today? He’s gone to play golf with his mates. 

I hate Christmas!!!!


----------



## lullabydream

Afternoon!

So as my husband has FOMO about me going out to breakfast he suggested we go out for breakfast this morning as I am working late shift tonight. Tomorrow I have a day off so Christmas shop day! 

So I got up this morning and my work phone is constantly beeping. Shifts need covering 2 people are sick; one with COVID no idea what's the matter with the other. I hate to say it but I know he's not keen on the shift he's working. We have 2 people like that. 

Anyway, OH point blank states you are not going in. Luckily the shifts are covered now but I nearly said as always..I will do one.

Anyway go for breakfast at Wetherspoons and there is a person I support in there having a breakfast. She told my husband how wonderful I was, which just made my OH smile. 

Anyway got our breakfasts...practically ate them all when we over hear a staff member explaining they have no eggs due to the shortage! We hadn't even clocked we were missing the egg. Though OH said that we never got charged less! However they charge extra for an egg and other things if wanted!


----------



## Ali71

I'm glad the shifts are covered @lullabydream...you are such a lovely person and so loyal but you don't want to stretch yourself thin after negotiating less hours. Some people do take the p, and it becomes blatant when they are no shows on a regular shift. We all have to do things we aren't keen on as part of a team.
Sorry you didn't get your egg lol... you must have been hungry not to notice! Hope your late shift goes well and no drama tonight so you can enjoy your day off in peace. Switch the phone off  

More and more work coming in here and the hours are running out! 😫


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Well I finally managed to book a f2f with my GP for 11 this morning by going online at 7 this morning !! She told me to self refer for physio - got through to them to find the earliest appointment is for 1st. February - by which date I do hope I'm back to normal and won't need it. Although by the time I got back home I was glad to lie down !

At least it's a couple more milestones - my first time out on my own and first time driving. Next one is food shopping tomorrow - intending to go early to, hopefully, beat the rush ! Luckily I won't have a lot of shopping over and above my normal weekly shop as I'm visiting my nieces over Christmas.


----------



## Charity

Bertie'sMum said:


> Well I finally managed to book a f2f with my GP for 11 this morning by going online at 7 this morning !! She told me to self refer for physio - got through to them to find the earliest appointment is for 1st. February - by which date I do hope I'm back to normal and won't need it. Although by the time I got back home I was glad to lie down !
> 
> At least it's a couple more milestones - my first time out on my own and first time driving. Next one is food shopping tomorrow - intending to go early to, hopefully, beat the rush ! Luckily I won't have a lot of shopping over and above my normal weekly shop as I'm visiting my nieces over Christmas.


Glad things are getting better and you got your appointment though ridiculous about the wait for physio.

My friend who came this morning has been referred to an ENT specialist and she was told there is a 45 week wait! 😮That's nearly next year. She was told to phone a number to make an appointment and tried two hospitals but when she got through, there aren't any appointments available to be made even after 45 weeks. Everything is an absolute nightmare.


----------



## BarneyBobCat

@huckybuck like others I think cook something in advance. I'm going to pressure cook a gammon joint in orange juice on the ninja then air fry with a glaze. You can do it days ahead of it being needed


----------



## Annealise

@ huckybuck I usually do something light and cold on Christmas eve like fresh King prawns with salad ; Spinach, baby tomatoes etc with Ciabatta with olives bread rolls. I'm thinking of doing a prawn & asparagus risotto though this year. Is Holly still wakening you at 5.00am? - that must be sheer torture.


----------



## Cully

@huckybuck ,what about salmon with new potatoes, tenderstem broccoli and fine green beans. All with seasoning and herbs of your choice. Could you make or pick up a Tiramisu for afters?
Nothing there too taxing or takes too long.
Hope your sore throat gets better before Sunday.


----------



## huckybuck

I love the sound of the gammon but a bit scared to try it as a first attempt Xmas Eve. I might see how everyone’s turns out and do it next year though lol!!!

I am going to do a fish platter for Boxing Day with salmon and prawns etc. 

So I picked up some ready made potato skins with cheese and bacon today and as long as I can get a bag of salad tomorrow or Friday we are sorted. Very lazy I know but they will do!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Urgh. December. The lovely mum of a friend of ours has died (She was 91, I've known her for years, I've even been her personal nurse when she needed dressings changing and I made her go to the doctors once, literally drove there, made her an appointment and then drove to get her and took her there), RIP lovely Sonia.

Then another friend has just told us she has breast cancer, has had a major surgery and will start more treatment in the new year. Urgh. She's younger than me - and her cat walked out on Monday and hasn't come home yet  So it's all rubbish. 

Oh and I may have seen a beautiful little girl on the cat rescue website - she's gone already though. D has already said no cat until the Autumn, I get it...but she was so beautiful. I hope she's found a happy home. 

Sigh.


----------



## Tigermoon

Charity said:


> My friend who came this morning has been referred to an ENT specialist and she was told there is a 45 week wait! 😮That's nearly next year. She was told to phone a number to make an appointment and tried two hospitals but when she got through, there aren't any appointments available to be made even after 45 weeks. Everything is an absolute nightmare.


I was recently told the same but they put my on the holding list; this should have happened to your friend too. However I was given an appointment within 4 weeks!


----------



## huckybuck

Oh @Mrs Funkin 😥


----------



## lullabydream

Evening!

Looks like my planned day off work is now half a day! OH isn't too impressed. 

We are up early to do our Christmas shopping tomorrow anyway, but I did think I might just have a nap when I get home!


----------



## Ceiling Kitty

huckybuck said:


> I need to think of something easy for Christmas Eve as I usually can’t be bothered to cook a big meal knowing I’ve got to do a mammoth one the next day!!!
> 
> Any ideas welcome.


Christmas platters are the way forward for Christmas Eve. Baked camembert with nice bread; some antipasti; sausage roll garland; smoked salmon etc. And a Christmassy pudding of some kind.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty

So sorry @Mrs Funkin. 😥 These things are never not crap, but worse at this time of year. Best wishes for your friend xxx


----------



## lymorelynn

Sending you an enormous hug @Mrs Funkin


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Good morning, dark still but on the plus side we are heading back to spring, seven seconds more daylight tomorrow  Went to bed so early last night! I reckon I was asleep by 9:30! Had some covonia, D was zonked out. He says he feels better this morning.

Had to address a couple of issues with the person causing me loads of extra work. No doubt I’ll be accused of being mean and dragged into boss lady. The problem is, boss lady won’t address the issues even if I ask her to, so what do you do?

Pain in the bum today as have to take car for service and MOT. So I take car, then run home (a couple of miles). Then later, whenever they CBA to ring me (even though it probably will have been ready for ages) I’ll run back to collect it. At that point I’ll have to go shopping for the big things, as I can’t face all that on Christmas Eve. There aren’t many times I miss us having more than one car but days like today I do.

I’m sure I should be feeling more motivated to be doing stuff, I just don’t. I couldn’t get Morbier cheese in Waitrose last night, so will try a couple of places today. I might just go to Aldi based on @Ali71 ‘s info, there will be bound to be something good there.

I’m passing all the hugs virtually on to pals, thank you. I wish I was geographically closer, I’d be round doing chores!

ETA: I forgot we are going to the local Panto tonight, Beauty and the Beast  we booked the tickets in July, I forgotten we were going. Oh no we aren’t…haha. 

Love to our brave girl Holly today. Especially important for some downtime for you today @huckybuck - even just 15 minutes when you get home from the Vet.

Please everybody, take care of yourselves. It’s so stressful this time of year. Forced merriment, being with people you wouldn’t normally be for prolonged periods of time, spending money you perhaps haven’t really got, alongside work and cooking and chores and normal life. Just a few minutes to yourself to go and breathe. Or read. Or knit. Or whatever else helps your brain. I might start a jigsaw I’ve not done one in years.

Have a good day


----------



## GingerNinja

Morning campers.

Work was busy as anticipated, I was at my desk for 12 hours and still didn't make a dent in the volume of stuff I need to get done. But I must remember it's not my problem and I can only do so much.
I'm not going to work today as I have chores to do, even though I really CBA to get on with them! I will probably end up working the whole day tomorrow though even though we are supposed to finish early afternoon.

My son is poorly with a heavy cold (he can keep that to himself!) and my mum has yet another water infection so no idea if she'll even be up to coming on Saturday. I may get a chicken whilst out in case I'm on my own Sunday! Wouldn't that be bliss 🤭

I'm going to try and get eggs at the co-op this morning, wish me luck 🤞 if not I'll go to the farm shop. 

I hope that everyone's day is good, not to stressful and productive if it needs to be 😊

Also sending love and hugs to whoever might need them x 😘


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Morning all. A bit bleary eyed today after a few drinks with friends last night which was fun as I was wishing them happy Christmas on their break up day but I haven't slept well and woke up at the crack of dawn.

Sorry to hear your bad news @Mrs Funkin but hope you are both feeling better today after a good nights sleep.

Got my Christmas hair cut last night too so Im ready for the big day now! Just a little bit of food shopping to do tonight.

Im going into work today but Im going to WFH tomorrow morning and then finish at lunch.

Have a great day!


----------



## urbantigers

Good morning! No work . I do have to colour my hair this morning which is a bit of a hated task but I’m always glad when it’s done.

Sorry you had a bad news day yesterday @Mrs Funkin 

I’ve had a frustrating week at work so glad I’m broken up for christmas and not back until January. I’ve been dealing with a lot of really annoying (and often stupid) people. I wasn’t in a good mood yesterday because the raw cat food didn’t turn up, I’m still having to chase the vets for the money they owe me and I’m having a problem with the recycling site I sent my old phone to. Due to mail delays, their offer expired before they received the phone. I think they have finally received the phone yesterday and are assessing it now. Fingers crossed I’ll get the money from that soon. By the time it got to late morning I was hoping the food delivery wouldn’t turn up so that I wouldn’t be at that point where they tell me it’s ok to go into the freezer but I was not happy doing that. At least now it’s really late. Should it turn up today, it will obviously have to be thrown away. 

I’m trying to relax today as I’m off to the Lanterns at chester zoo later today which should be good. I’ve not checked the weather forecast. If it’s raining, it’s raining. At least it’s not -7 like it was at Dunham last week.

Sorry you have to wait so long for physio @Bertie'sMum 



Charity said:


> My friend who came this morning has been referred to an ENT specialist and she was told there is a 45 week wait! 😮That's nearly next year. She was told to phone a number to make an appointment and tried two hospitals but when she got through, there aren't any appointments available to be made even after 45 weeks. Everything is an absolute nightmare.


I was referred to ENT early last year and got a cancellation really quickly. However the ENT surgeon referred me for a scan. That was in February and I’m still waiting  I have finally got a follow up appointment at the pain clinic for February - over a year after I finished my infusions.

I hope everyone manages a good day today and feels a bit festive. I don’t know what it is that makes us want everything to be perfect on the day. I get a bit obsessed about the house being tidy, bedding being washed etc even though nobody is coming!


----------



## huckybuck

@BarneyBobCat what happened to the no drinks til Christmas 😂

Well I have woken up feeling rubbish. The sore throat kept me awake all night and the headache is back along with streaming eyes and feeling a bit sniffy. I do feel as if I am battling holding whatever it is at bay just hope I can shake it off.

It’s not Covid (tested again) so that means I can’t call anything off sadly.

And Mr HB is the most unsympathetic when it comes to colds - his view is just get on with it - which is all very well when he doesn’t suffer from them at all. 

Got the vets at lunchtime and then need to try to get the fresh bits if I feel up to it. 

Hope everyone else feels ok.


----------



## Ali71

Good Morning
Slept really well last night, but OH was so unsettled as he had something on his mind. You know when you can just HEAR they aren't asleep.. cue full blown conversation about it all at 2am 😫 We were sat drinking tea before 3 🤣. So I was even earlier than normal today, I did fall back to sleep though which made me later than planned, quickly browned some mince and threw it all in the slow cooker with the chilli stuff. A rushed gym workout and into the office. Yesterday was manic, we now have to get as much as possible out the door today as otherwise no deliveries this side of Christmas. 

@Mrs Funkin I'm sorry it wasn't the best day for you...firstly with work issues and your bereavement/bad news too. If only we were all in a short distance of each other it would be so amazing, there would always be someone there for a hug. Glad to hear OH is feeling better. Good luck in Aldi, hopefully they will have something suitable for you. Wishing you a better day x
oh no @huckybuck I'm sorry you feel so rough.. I know it's not ideal when really you should rest and let it take it's course but have you got any Beechams or Lemsip all in ones you can take. Some of them have a bit of caffeine in which sometimes is enough to get you where you need to be. Hope it all goes ok for Hols today and you get your fresh bits from the shops.x
@GingerNinja yes you can only do so much. Having said that I'm the worlds worst and will take the worry with me! I hope you do get to see your family, although a lady with such culinary prowess will be able to rustle up a good Plan B dinner if it all goes sideways on the day. Hope Mum and Son are feeling better by Sunday..
@urbantigers Ooh a bit of pampering, half an hour of pain is worth the end result I'm sure. sorry to hear you've had a frustrating few days with couriers/payments. I've got money out in the ether with suppliers that haven't delivered, and it annoys me that they take it off you quick enough but it takes them a long time to pay it back! Enjoy the lanterns 
@BarneyBobCat power through the bleary eyed-ness for your last day in the office! Maybe there'll be some sweets and nibbles on the go 
@lymorelynn are you feeling better? 
@Charity hope all is well with your visitor and you are getting in the festive spirit

Right, time for another tea and best foot forward. Take care everyone, extra hugs all round, we've got this x


----------



## lymorelynn

Time for a proper good morning now.
I did the bins first thing and then took a cuppa back to bed to be warmed by kitties 😻
Last Christmas present should be arriving today so I'll get that wrapped and that's all done.
Popped into Waitrose yesterday, late afternoon, and it was so busy! I was beginning to wonder if it was Christmas today! I have a couple of Lidl vouchers that expire before Christmas so I'll go there this morning and pick up a few fresh bits that should keep until I need them on Monday.
Wishing Holly all the best today @huckybuck 😽
Hope the next couple of days go well for those who are still at work and hugs for anyone working over Christmas.
The last remaining BLC, Avalon, would like to wish everyone a good morning too 😸


----------



## SbanR

Good morning. I overslept and only woke up as Ollie was scratching furiously on the closed cat flap. Might as well have stayed in bed as it's a right mizzerly day. Such a contrast to yesterday's sunshine.
A bit of excitement. A large, and unexpected, packet was shoved through into my porch. I was a tad suspicious but, as it was addressed to me, opened it.
It was the title deeds to my house which I had lodged with Coventry Building Society eons ago.
They had written to me a while back to say they were going paperless and would be shredding the documents at the end of the year. But I could ask for them if I wanted. So I did. And they've arrived. So I'll be having a read through later today

Sending hugs to all those who've had bad news, feeling unwell, overworked, stressed and anyone who needs them (to paraphrase Michael Ball)


----------



## urbantigers

Ooh - the lovely Avalon has put a smile on my face 

Sorry you’ve woken up feeling rubbish @huckybuck Is it Holly going to the vet? Good luck with that.

Despite Avalon’s lovely little face, I’m still p’d off. I’ve now had notification that my cat food delivery will be made later today. I will be out so won’t be able to unpack it until about 10pm. It’s also quite mild here - about 8/9 today - so it will be left outside in temps that aren’t refrigeration. I have no hope whatsoever that the ice packs will still be frozen after all this time. Purrform have said it should still be ok - well, we’ll see. If anything still has ice crystals and is obviously partially frozen, will be ok with that but anything that is fully defrosted will be binned. I doubt the chicken niblets (chicken wing tips) and the chicken hearts will be anything other than defrosted. So I will have to hope that Purrform will accept that. I am not prepared to risk the boys’ health, even if that risk is small. I know it’s not going to have been kept in a heated warehouse, but if it’s defrosted I have no way of knowing how long it’s been like that or how it’s been stored. So I will not risk refreezing that.

Then I’m annoyed about my phone. I sent my old phone. (iPhone 8) to a company who promised me £95 for it. I didn’t see anything on their site about battery health and a search of several companies confirmed that the general rule seemed to be it needed to be over 80% to be considered good condition. It was 87%. So I sent it to them and they’ve now said as the battery health is below 90% they will amend their offer to £60. Well I’ve told them to **** off and declined their offer and they will send the phone back. I’ve already started the process with another company who promise £80 for it and say battery health needs to be over 80%. I know they may find something else wrong but the phone is in pristine condition, having always had a case and screen protector on it. So that’s a faff but I am just annoyed that the first company didn’t say that battery health needed to be over 90% for that price as I knew it was 87%. I would have sent it elsewhere to begin with if the original offer had been £60.

Then there’s the vets. Oh yes they can see the money from petplan has been received. But head office have to make the payment. They will contact me re how I want to be paid. No idea when and when I asked if there was a number for head office they said no. Of course there will be a number. I’ve found something (it’s Medivet). Everything is going wrong and I need this money - it’s nearly £300. I understand that mistakes are made but they have made the error and it’s the week before christmas - give me my **** money!!!!

Deep breath. Can you tell I’m in a bad mood? 😕  I need to calm down. I’m going to try to ring medivet head office now…….

well now I’m REALLY p’d off. I’ve just rang medivet head office and they have looked up my account - they can see that 2 payments have come in - those are the ones from petplan - but get this, they say my account shows as being over £200 in debit!! That’s ridiculous as I’ve paid for everything. We did a direct claim for Mosi’s dental but I paid the balance - I wonder whether the claim for his dental hasn’t been paid as I’ve now paid for his blood tests and solensia twice but they say the balance is not in Credit. I really don’t need this today as I need to go out now but am so stressed I won’t enjoy today.


----------



## urbantigers

urbantigers said:


> Ooh - the lovely Avalon has put a smile on my face
> 
> Sorry you’ve woken up feeling rubbish @huckybuck Is it Holly going to the vet? Good luck with that.
> 
> Despite Avalon’s lovely little face, I’m still p’d off. I’ve now had notification that my cat food delivery will be made later today. I will be out so won’t be able to unpack it until about 10pm. It’s also quite mild here - about 8/9 today - so it will be left outside in temps that aren’t refrigeration. I have no hope whatsoever that the ice packs will still be frozen after all this time. Purrform have said it should still be ok - well, we’ll see. If anything still has ice crystals and is obviously partially frozen, will be ok with that but anything that is fully defrosted will be binned. I doubt the chicken niblets (chicken wing tips) and the chicken hearts will be anything other than defrosted. So I will have to hope that Purrform will accept that. I am not prepared to risk the boys’ health, even if that risk is small. I know it’s not going to have been kept in a heated warehouse, but if it’s defrosted I have no way of knowing how long it’s been like that or how it’s been stored. So I will not risk refreezing that.
> 
> Then I’m annoyed about my phone. I sent my old phone. (iPhone 8) to a company who promised me £95 for it. I didn’t see anything on their site about battery health and a search of several companies confirmed that the general rule seemed to be it needed to be over 80% to be considered good condition. It was 87%. So I sent it to them and they’ve now said as the battery health is below 90% they will amend their offer to £60. Well I’ve told them to **** off and declined their offer and they will send the phone back. I’ve already started the process with another company who promise £80 for it and say battery health needs to be over 80%. I know they may find something else wrong but the phone is in pristine condition, having always had a case and screen protector on it. So that’s a faff but I am just annoyed that the first company didn’t say that battery health needed to be over 90% for that price as I knew it was 87%. I would have sent it elsewhere to begin with if the original offer had been £60.
> 
> Then there’s the vets. Oh yes they can see the money from petplan has been received. But head office have to make the payment. They will contact me re how I want to be paid. No idea when and when I asked if there was a number for head office they said no. Of course there will be a number. I’ve found something (it’s Medivet). Everything is going wrong and I need this money - it’s nearly £300. I understand that mistakes are made but they have made the error and it’s the week before christmas - give me my **** money!!!!
> 
> Deep breath. Can you tell I’m in a bad mood? 😕  I need to calm down. I’m going to try to ring medivet head office now…….


----------



## Charity

Good morning. Blimey, I don't know who to commiserate with first, so many unhappy people, including me. Yesterday after OH went for a drink at lunchtime with his friend, he then went to collect stepson from his hotel to come back here for dinner. When they arrived, I was busy in the middle of cooking, Purdey was so excited to see her human brother that she wee'd herself which she's never done before but she hadn't been out at her normal time in the afternoon so not her fault. OH and stepson went off to sit and chat in the living room while I was left in the middle of getting dinner, clearing up dog wee.  Not a good start. Cats are both hiding in the bedroom for the rest of the day.

Today, Waitrose were coming between 9.00 - 10.00 which OH was meant to be dealing with as I was going to our friends at 10.00 to drop off presents but OH and stepson decided to go out for the morning so OH was gone by 9.15 leaving me to it. I got to my friends at nearly 10.30.  One positive, my Christmas turkey included stuffing balls which I had forgotten to order so that was a bonus. Plus the Waitrose driver was a young, very jolly, chatty man which was pleasant. 

I'm now waiting for the boys to come back so we can have lunch then I can go shopping. I think tonight I'll get out a frozen pizza...not sure whether I'll cook it or bash them on the head with it.  But wait, as he was leaving this morning, OH did actually say sorry for messing up the day.

We were meant to hear from the company delivering our cabinet yesterday to tell us whether it would be tomorrow or Saturday but nothing. Suppose I'll end up phoning them yet again. 

I really mustn't moan so much as when I look at how things are in Ukraine and places, it puts things in perspective. 😥

@huckybuck, sorry you're feeling yuk, lots of people have lurgies at the moment. Hope this afternoon goes OK for Holly. I think your OH and mine are twins. 😠
@Mrs Funkin, glad D is feeling better, sorry you've got the blues..me too.  Hopefully, the Panto will cheer you for an hour or so.

@GingerNinja, sorry you're surrounded by family who aren't too well. Hope all will be better by Sunday.

Sorry, I have to sign off now as the children are back.  Thinking of you all whatever you're doing. xx


----------



## GingerNinja

My shopping expedition was successful  I now have granary bread, sourdough bread, two french sticks, 20 eggs and a large pack of bacon! Also picked up mini choc panettoni in case the kids (haha they're late 20s) want something with custard (🤢) as they don't like Christmas pud or mince pies.... neither do I as it's too sweet for me, but I will have a spoonful of pud.

The poorlies in my family will not be coming until Saturday afternoon, so hopefully they will be better by then. My parents will be leaving Boxing Day afternoon to go to my uncle. I was invited but declined as there will be 11 adults and 5 kids which is a bit much for me. And my son + GF will stay 3 nights and go home Tuesday as we are both working on Wednesday, plus I find his GF very irritating 😏

I hope all goes well at the vet @huckybuck and I hope that you are calm now @urbantigers .

I hope that you get hold of cabinet company @Charity it's poor service that they have not contacted you  Good stuff with the turkey (see what I did there ), I have 16 stuffing balls in my freezer so could've sent you some!

Right must vacuum and upset the cats 😾


----------



## TonyG

Can anyone advise where to watch that nine million lives of Christmas film please?
It looks like I can’t get it on demand, only record on Saturday at 3am 🙄

Also the sequel? 😻


----------



## SbanR

TonyG said:


> nine million lives of Christmas


I don't think even Christmas can survive that long Tony


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Thank you everyone for all your kind words. I'm okay, I know it must seem like there is always some sadness or drama in my life - but really I'm fundamentally a happy person and am content with my lot in life. I just happen to have lots of things happening to me/around me. 

Mind you, I'm trying to feel festive and failing miserably. Must try harder! 

@Charity we are having frozen pizza for tea, too


----------



## lullabydream

Afternoon ISH!

Well what a day I have had. OH and myself dragged ourselves round Tesco to do our Christmas shopping. It was just after 6am and quite busy. It's something we have done for a good while but this year is definitely the busiest it's been. All bread and coleslaw had bb date tomorrow so we didn't pick them up. It's always the same I find with Tesco, very short dates on a lot of things. I know bread is really a use by date but I would like it to be fresher!

Then work was ok..shocked my work colleague as I only said yesterday that I was having my day off. They are short tomorrow too but I cannot help. Shifts clash with taking Maisie my lurcher to the vet for a dental and picking her up after. Which I will be doing my shift in between this. Hence why I was happy with the date for Maisie.

Had a nap this afternoon, was nice warm cosy and sleeping when I received a phone call trying to get me to have a new phone contract! I knew it would be a junk call when I saw the random number! So that cut short my nap!


----------



## Ali71

I just now had a sales call this afternoon as well... I mean, who in their right mind makes sales calls on the last but one day of work? 😒


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Morning world, here we are again. Another day, another £2.53  

The Panto last night was really good. It’s only a low key production, D reckons it’s the best one we’ve seen. Little boy next to us was so excited it was very cute.

So work today, my last shift until 2023 as I’m off next week. There’s too many of us for the available working days with the BHs so I’m off. Hurrah. I’m sure it feels like I’m always off - I get the equivalent of eight weeks leave (inc BHs) but of course only work nine long days eac( four weeks, so I’m off much more than I’m there. Not sure what today will bring. We shall see.

Tonight we will hopefully (if the current rain doesn’t continue) have our Carol service on the little green where we live, it starts at 6:30, so if I can get finished a bit early I should make it for some of it, depends on how the day goes though. Then to friends for cheese and drinks.

Have a grand day everybody. Hope your working days are smooth if you’re at work today. Do something that makes you smile


----------



## urbantigers

Good morning all! I promise not to moan today (much). My problems are definitely 3rd world problems and will get resolved one way or another - no point stressing. 

Did you whack OH around the head with the frozen pizza then @Charity ? I have to say it sounds typical man behaviour (sorry @TonyG and @BarneyBobCat !).

@TonyG - I couldn’t find the nine lives of Christmas anywhere but the showing at 3am on Saturday that you’ve found. I found the sequel - nine kittens of christmas - on Paramount+. Not sure whether you can only access that via Prime but I signed up for a week’s free trial in order to watch it.

I had a lovely time at Chester zoo Lanterns in the end. I actually didn’t think it was quite as good as previous years but still enjoyable and makes me feel festive. I listened to carols from Kings college on the way home so that was quite relaxing.

My cat food delivery came and I unpacked it 10pm. As expected, it was defrosted. Not sure what to do with it. I’ve thrown some stuff out as it was chicken and I’m not refreezing totally defrosted chicken. The pouches were cold and the ice packs were mostly still frozen. There was the odd pouch that was a little solid in the middle - just a tiny amount - so I’m confident that nothing had been hanging around defrosted for long, but most pouches were fully defrosted. I’ve put them in the freezer but still not sure whether I will feed them. They will probably be ok, but is probably good enough? Poor Mosi was looking forward to his minced goat on Christmas Day.

I have decided to leave the petplan stuff until next week. I’ll chase them if they don’t get in touch first day or 2 after bank holidays. I might set @ewelsh on them  

All of that stuff pales into insignificance after my latest calamity. I had an email from Abel and Cole saying they are unable to include sprouts in with my veg box this week as they are poor quality due to cold weather and rain. No sprouts?!!!  Disaster. I can’t have no sprouts with my christmas dinner so today may be the great sprout hunt.

I am going to a garden centre this morning for brekkie and a look around (am hoping some christmas decorations will be reduced). I was supposed to be going with a friend and we were going to invite another ex colleague we catch up with now and again. But the day before yesterday friend texted to say she couldn’t go and hadn’t said anything to ex colleague yet. So I texted ex colleague yesterday to see whether she could go and she can’t. So I am flying solo. At least I won’t linger for ages chatting and can leave as soon as I’m ready to which is probably better.

I hope everyone has a good day and is managing to feel a bit festive and not too stressed trying to get last minute things.


----------



## lullabydream

Hmmm sprouts usually need a good frost before picked as far as I am aware. So that's confusing me @urbantigers 

Anyway I am up, the dogs are going loopy because they haven't been fed with Maisie having a dental today!

Better get a move on, vets then sort myself out for work!

Have a good day everyone!


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Morning, Yawwwwwwnnnnnnn! Barney has been up for around 3hrs wanting endless cuddles. And when I dropped off he was meowing his head off to wake me up again. 

So last morning in work and I am WFH. Got only a few things to do so Im going to sneak on my bike part way through the morning (shhhhhhh!)

I had a good day yesterday, finished work at a sensible time and did some final food shopping. Our fridge is ridiculous - it's sooooo full! I went on my bike last night, well the smart trainer, and attempted King of The Mountain up a volcano - by heck it was hard. I really dont know how some people go so quick - Im convinced they are cheating!

This afternoon we are heading into town for a few quiet drinks. Will eat out somewhere but not sure what yet. 

Have a great Christmas Eve Eve!


----------



## Charity

Good morning all. It's pouring with rain outside and has been most of the night so OH tells me. ⛈ I changed my teddy bear bearing yesterday to my Christmas cats as can't bear being so hot but OH didn't want to so we've got separate bedding at the moment. 

I got in touch with the cabinet people yesterday and it's coming tomorrow between 3.00-5.00 p.m. (assuming he's not late). Just what I need at the 11th hour. 

I'm meant to be going to Pets at Home asap as they open at 8.00 but I'm not going to make that. Also a bit of shopping then I've got to visit two friends of mine at 4.00 this afternoon. Wish it was earlier as then I'll have to rush back to get dinner for 'the children', no chance of them doing it themselves. 

@BarneyBobCat, note the word '*few*' quiet drinks meaning not many 😉
@lullabydream, hope the vets goes OK for Maisie and your work day
@urbantigers, stepson didn't stay for dinner last night so I couldn't bash him with the pizza. He's going out today with a friend and will be here for his dinner tonight. Enjoy your time at the garden centre, shame about your friends but at least you can go at your own pace. Pain about the cat food, worth telling the company though.
@Mrs Funkin, glad you enjoyed the Panto, bit of light relief. Have a good time at the carol service and with your friends later.
@huckybuck, hope you're feeling better and Holly is bright again this morning bless her
@ewelsh, hope you feel better too. All these nasty lurgies going round.

Everyone have a good day if you can and, if you can't, tomorrow's another day.


----------



## GingerNinja

Good morning all.

I've already had 2 zoom calls (everyone blurry eyed!) and talk of what time we will finish. I don't see how I can finish that early but even if it's 4pm, that will be early for me 

I have a click & collect Tesco slot which I didn't cancel in the end so have ordered cat food, a chicken for Ginkgo & some other bits which means I can cancel my order for next week as I will only need to get some fresh veg from the co-op. Hopefully the car park will not be too manic to negotiate!

Catch up later peeps x


----------



## lymorelynn

Good morning
The rain has stopped for now. It was tipping it down first thing.
Shopping yesterday was very easy. Plenty of room on the car park and not too many people. If I haven't got everything now it's too bad.
My step-son is coming tomorrow but doesn't know what time so I don't know if I'm doing dinner for him or not.
Presents are all wrapped 🎁 
Making cranberry sauce and cooking ham today. I have just realised that my oven has a slow cooker setting so I'm going to pop the ham in and give it a go. I've wrapped up the slow cooker I'd bought and will give to my youngest son with a recipe book for slow cooked vegan meals.
Hope everyone has the best day they can x


----------



## Cully

Good Morning. At last a day to myself and I'm going to make the most of it.
The last few days seem to have been non stop, mainly cleaning and shopping (you'd think royalty was popping in for nibbles).
So I'm going to catch up on, hopefully, the last of my laundry. It's mainly getting it dry so i don't have tops on hangers decorating the walls. They might shrink if tumble dried!
Must get the spare cat food which Moo won't eat ready for a trip to local rescue/food bank.
Just had a phone call to rearrange my next physio appointment. Thankfully it's just for a different time, not day. I've been dreading them cancelling it.
@ewelsh ,hope you are back from your mission having settled your Mum into her new living quarters. I'm sure she'll love it if it's as you described.
Hope the 'kids' behaved while you were away.

@huckybuck ,hoping you're feeling better today and that sore throat has shifted.

@Charity ,hope you managed to get your [email protected] shopping in time to meet your friends.
I don't think you'd really want your trio getting their own meals. I dread to think of the result, not to mention the clearing up😱.

@BarneyBobCat ,enjoy your 'quiet drinks' this evening😉.

@lullabydream , good luck at the vets today xx.

@urbantigers ,hope you are successful foraging for your sprouts today.

Hoping that today goes without a hitch for everyone, whether at work or home.
Only two more sleeps ☺ xx.


----------



## huckybuck

Morning all. Still feeling rubbish. My throat is like razor blades and it kept me awake through the night. I’ve also got a headache and earache eugghhhh. I am so tired. 

Thankfully not much to do today but I did make a cock up on my Ocado order…didn’t realise the cut off time was earlier for my regular delivery tonight so I have only what I randomly put in my basket back in October!!!! 

I have every box of cat food under the Sun and some wine and champagne but nothing else 🙄

It means I need to go and get milk and bread etc for the next few days.

Hols is on high alert this morning both for the tablet and in case she’s going to the vets so I’ve had to give up for an hour. I’ve even tried pilling but that hasn’t worked and she’s getting stressed. 

Mr HB has offered to drive me to the shops - I did say it would be nice if he offered to actually go in the shops instead of me but apparently that’s not on the table. 

Apparently a sore throat, headache, earache and cold is no excuse for not carrying on as normal.

Is it really bad to wish ill of someone over Christmas?


----------



## TonyG

urbantigers said:


> Good morning all! I promise not to moan today (much). My problems are definitely 3rd world problems and will get resolved one way or another - no point stressing.
> 
> Did you whack OH around the head with the frozen pizza then @Charity ? I have to say it sounds typical man behaviour (sorry @TonyG and @BarneyBobCat !).
> 
> @TonyG - I couldn’t find the nine lives of Christmas anywhere but the showing at 3am on Saturday that you’ve found. I found the sequel - nine kittens of christmas - on Paramount+. Not sure whether you can only access that via Prime but I signed up for a week’s free trial in order to watch it.
> 
> I had a lovely time at Chester zoo Lanterns in the end. I actually didn’t think it was quite as good as previous years but still enjoyable and makes me feel festive. I listened to carols from Kings college on the way home so that was quite relaxing.
> 
> My cat food delivery came and I unpacked it 10pm. As expected, it was defrosted. Not sure what to do with it. I’ve thrown some stuff out as it was chicken and I’m not refreezing totally defrosted chicken. The pouches were cold and the ice packs were mostly still frozen. There was the odd pouch that was a little solid in the middle - just a tiny amount - so I’m confident that nothing had been hanging around defrosted for long, but most pouches were fully defrosted. I’ve put them in the freezer but still not sure whether I will feed them. They will probably be ok, but is probably good enough? Poor Mosi was looking forward to his minced goat on Christmas Day.
> 
> I have decided to leave the petplan stuff until next week. I’ll chase them if they don’t get in touch first day or 2 after bank holidays. I might set @ewelsh on them
> 
> All of that stuff pales into insignificance after my latest calamity. I had an email from Abel and Cole saying they are unable to include sprouts in with my veg box this week as they are poor quality due to cold weather and rain. No sprouts?!!!  Disaster. I can’t have no sprouts with my christmas dinner so today may be the great sprout hunt.
> 
> I am going to a garden centre this morning for brekkie and a look around (am hoping some christmas decorations will be reduced). I was supposed to be going with a friend and we were going to invite another ex colleague we catch up with now and again. But the day before yesterday friend texted to say she couldn’t go and hadn’t said anything to ex colleague yet. So I texted ex colleague yesterday to see whether she could go and she can’t. So I am flying solo. At least I won’t linger for ages chatting and can leave as soon as I’m ready to which is probably better.
> 
> I hope everyone has a good day and is managing to feel a bit festive and not too stressed trying to get last minute things.


Many thanks, I’ve got Prime and think I can watch Paramount so will try that once I’ve seen the first one!


----------



## huckybuck

Second attempt at pilling successful phew!!!


----------



## Charity

huckybuck said:


> Morning all. Still feeling rubbish. My throat is like razor blades and it kept me awake through the night. I’ve also got a headache and earache eugghhhh. I am so tired.
> 
> Thankfully not much to do today but I did make a cock up on my Ocado order…didn’t realise the cut off time was earlier for my regular delivery tonight so I have only what I randomly put in my basket back in October!!!!
> 
> I have every box of cat food under the Sun and some wine and champagne but nothing else 🙄
> 
> It means I need to go and get milk and bread etc for the next few days.
> 
> Hols is on high alert this morning both for the tablet and in case she’s going to the vets so I’ve had to give up for an hour. I’ve even tried pilling but that hasn’t worked and she’s getting stressed.
> 
> Mr HB has offered to drive me to the shops - I did say it would be nice if he offered to actually go in the shops instead of me but apparently that’s not on the table.
> 
> Apparently a sore throat, headache, earache and cold is no excuse for not carrying on as normal.
> 
> Is it really bad to wish ill of someone over Christmas?


Oh @huckybuck, I got half way through yours and was going to suggest as you feel so lousy Mr HB could do the shopping, silly me. I have to say mine would if I was feeling lousy. Could you not order through Deliveroo if its not too much? they cater for most of the supermarkets. 

@Cully, when I said the children, I wasn't talking about the pets, I meant the males in the household. 

I've had quite a productive morning. Went to the other pet shop as I knew PAH would be very busy and got Toppy's food, then got some petrol and shopped at the Co-op so that's me done now. No more shopping.


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> Oh @huckybuck, I got half way through yours and was going to suggest as you feel so lousy Mr HB could do the shopping, silly me. I have to say mine would if I was feeling lousy. Could you not order through Deliveroo if its not too much? they cater for most of the supermarkets.
> 
> @Cully, when I said the children, I wasn't talking about the pets, I meant the males in the household.
> 
> I've had quite a productive morning. Went to the other pet shop as I knew PAH would be very busy and got Toppy's food, then got some petrol and shopped at the Co-op so that's me done now. No more shopping.


Of course you meant them, I should have realised 🤭 . I still think the same though about letting them loose in your kitchen, unless they are the rare sort who clear up afterwards.
Glad you got your shopping done with now. Same here. If it's not got, it stays un got.


----------



## Cully

huckybuck said:


> have every box of cat food under the Sun and some wine and champagne but nothing else


So sorry you've still got that dratted sore throat. Sounds like you have all you actually need for the next few days, so hunker down with the furry ones who understand you, and leave MrHB to his own devices including his own catering.
Sorry, but he needs a kick up the a***!!😡


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Might be drunk ish er a little .... no you are!


----------



## Ali71

Hello lovely Catchatters
No time to post this morning, Zooplus (or rather Evri) let me down with cat food delivery this week so I needed to go to a supermarket and grab some Felix for the boys to tide us over. As Sainsburys was open at 6 I combined it with meeting my friend for breakfast, which was a nice catch up.

I am still suffering with my headache, I've had it since Wednesday now and it's so painful around my eyes and the front of my face. It does feel sinus-like in nature and ibuprofen/paracetamol alternated seem to only be taking the edge off it. I'm hoping it will be gone in time for Sunday as we have a big family day with 10 of us going to my brothers. I have had a relatively stress-free run up compared to many as we are doing a family secret santa - it takes so much heat off having to only buy one gift. We've cut back at home this year too and bought a tent instead of gifts for each other. It means we can have some weekends away in style now rather than crawling into a 2-man like we did in September, not graceful at all! We have been lucky going to Prague this year too.

@huckybuck what a nightmare with your order but so easily done. You shove anything in the basket to reserve the slot! I'm sorry to hear you aren't feeling any better or getting much support at home  I hope another good night of sleep will see the back of this awful virus for you. Hope dear Holly is ok x

@Cully I hope you've enjoyed pottering about doing laundry, I'm going to have a day like that tomorrow! Glad you've got your physio sorted too.

@lymorelynn I bet your house smells amazing with all the cooking going on! Glad you're all finished shopping-wise and can now relax a bit

@GingerNinja hopefully you've finished work now and can relax too. How is Mum and Son doing?
@lullabydream hope the vet visit was ok and that you didn't get any more shifts pushed on to you!
@urbantigers sorry to hear about your shopping/refund woes.. it is so frustrating. I've been reporting things missing left right and centre, mainly down to Evri. Hope you enjoyed your visit this morning and find something nice at the garden centre.

@Mrs Funkin hopefully you're in the last hour of work and will soon be coming home so you can do some singing and eat cheese! 

Happy Christmas Eve, Eve xx


----------



## lullabydream

Evening all!

Maisie has apparently been as good as gold at the vets. She was her same lively self when I got home but she's snoozing soundly now!

What a day, top to bottom cleaning of a bungalow. It needed it! 
Then another person to support afterwards. I am working with the same person tomorrow and I am mortified we are having to go shopping tomorrow. It really should have been sorted by now. I am hoping there are things available on the list.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Boooooooooo  There is horrid rain and the carol singing is cancelled  The fire on the green was lit too. 

So we are waiting for the rain to stop and we will toddle up the road with our fizz and cheese. 

We had pizza at work lunch today, ordered in from Dominos. Yum. It wasn't too bad at work today, it was very busy and we had lots of things to sort out but we had an awesome team on today so it was pretty smooth. 

Right. I'm off to join @BarneyBobCat on the Drunken Step  xx


----------



## Cully

Mrs Funkin said:


> Right. I'm off to join @BarneyBobCat on the Drunken Step  xx


Is that like the norty step but you don't give a ****?? Hic!


----------



## Jaf

Evening lovelies. Why is there nothing on the telly???

Weather was gorgeous today so I did some car maintenance. Found a suspension leak so tried to find where exactly its coming from, had some cat supervision of course from Mari and Lottie. They were not happy with the water hose when I tried to clean the area! Didn't find the offending bit, need to try again, will need to remove the spare wheel. At least being French the fluid is LHM so not nasty bitey, stingy stuff.


----------



## urbantigers

Good morning!

I hope you feel a bit better this morning @huckybuck Oh I’ve done that with my Ocado shop many a time. Christmas one especially likely given how far in advance we have to book the slots - I’m like you, just shove any old rubbish in there and plan to edit nearer the time. At least you have alcohol! I hope you managed to get what you needed from the shops. Shame mr HB didn’t take the hint.

Glad the vet trip went ok @lullabydream That’s what I thought about sprouts but it’s what they said - maybe it’s the rain after the cold that is the problem. Anyway, fear not - I have sprouts!

Shout out to Mosi, bless him - it’s his birthday today - he’s 17 - can’t believe that. Where have the years gone? I remember picking him up so well like it was yesterday. He’s still a nutter but he’s a 17 year old nutter. I do love that boy even though he’s very high maintenance. Happy birthday, Mosi darling!

I had a productive day yesterday but then madness took hold. I can’t account for my actions and really don’t know what I was thinking. I decided to go to my local M&S food store about 5 minutes down the road. It’s in a smalllish retail park but it’s a very busy retail park as it has M&S, Aldi, Quality Save and Iceland warehouse all in the same section. I won’t go on a Saturday because it gets gridlocked. I had planned on going to M&S at some point but probably early or late. But I decided to get at 2pm yesterday afternoon. I knew it would be busy but OMG it was hell on earth. It took me an hour and a half to move 100m and that’s not an exaggeration. The disabled parking bays are outside M&S and you have to travel around a sort of one way system to get there so I got caught up in traffic trying to get out when I was just trying to get parked. I was just not moving for so long. Then M&S was busy and I didn’t get much so it was a bit of a waste of time.

Today I am going to a few places for last minute bits but nothing that would be awful if I didn’t get it and I’m fitting in a quick coffee with a friend at one stop. I will be home by lunchtime for my Christmas Eve tradition. - will make the cranberry sauce for tomorrow (Gordon Ramsey’s caramelised cranberry and apple sauce - strongly recommend it) and some christmas coleslaw and then settle down to watch The Nutcracker on TV. 

I hope everyone has everything they need and manages to have an enjoyable Christmas Eve.


----------



## lullabydream

Morning all!

Well I hope my shift goes quickly today! I know it's going to be utter madness! 

After work the plan is out for drinks with a few people I work with. Am hoping that I get away early and it's more to show my face than anything! Then it's Chinese for tea tonight, which is our tradition on Christmas Eve!

This week has really flown by, I cannot believe how quickly it has gone. Its probably because I haven't stopped all week!

Hope everyone has a good day today!


----------



## Ali71

Oh no, that sounds typical of a retail park at Christmas - we have one here called Riverside and you can spend as much time queuing to get off than it takes you to go round the shops. Needless to say I haven't been there for a while! Hope you have an enjoyable Christmas Eve @urbantigers

@lullabydream you have really packed a lot in this week! Hope your shift goes well and you enjoy a glass of fizz after work x

Feeling worse this morning so I am staying put today, I don't want to spread my Christmas cheer  at the very most possibly a walk in the fresh air if I have the energy, I am in the middle of nowhere so unlikely to meet anyone head-on. Oh, and I need to wrap my secret santa present up on the basis I'm well enough to go tomorrow. I shall do a covid test just in case, so far taste unaffected and no cough. I found a box of Lemsip all in one tablets containing decongestant so I'm hoping a few doses of those will do the trick.
I think we could do with a cold snap to kill all these bloomin' bugs off... not like the poor folk in the US though, -45!!  

@Mrs Funkin hope you enjoyed your get together last night
@huckybuck are you feeling any better today?
@BarneyBobCat hope you're not feeling delicate this morning
@lymorelynn how did the ham turn out using the slow cooker?

I hope everyone enjoys their final preparations for Christmas as you welcome family or carry out your own personal traditions for this time of year. Sending love to you all x


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Good morning, I think I’ve got a cheese hangover  So delicious though…

Just having a cuppa, I’d quite like to go back to sleep.

Haha! I started this message at 6:10, when I was going to go to M&S - but decided more sleep was the best idea. So I did that. So now having my second cuppa and will head off to parkrun in a little bit.

We are going out for drinks at the sailing club later, probably about 4pm, so my only thing to do for the whole day is somehow get something for lunch tomorrow. I reckon I’ll go a lot later now, as by the time I’ve got home from running, everyone will be there! I don’t care if I have nothing except all the dinner accompaniments (which I’ve already got). Or I’ll just go to Morrison’s on the bike after running, the meat is always good there. I dunno  I bet I end up with a chicken, haha! 

Happy Birthday Mosi, hope you have some extra treats today 

Hope you’re feeling better today @huckybuck though after my awful throat a few weeks back, I suspect it will be lingering for a while yet 

Hoping that @lullabydream ‘s shift goes quickly today.

Have a good day everybody. Remember some time for yourself today too.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh @Ali71 boo to feeling yuck as well  GWS and stay tucked up in the warm (except for a germ killing walk if you’ve got the energy).


----------



## Charity

Good morning. I do hope all you folks feeling poorly will make a miraculous recovery for tomorrow, especially if you are going places, otherwise it makes for a very long day. Get well soon. 🧡

@urbantigers, nothing worse than being stuck in a queue you can't get out of. I'm done with shopping, if we ain't got it, they ain't gonna get it. Big birthday hug for Mosi from us all xx

@lullabydream, you deserve a bit of peace and quiet after all you've done for everyone else this week.

I was hoping for a day to do all that's necessary before tomorrow and we've got the cabinet coming later which will take up to an hour I suppose as it has to be fitted together but OH is fetching stepson at 11.00 so time will fly and I won't have got a lot done. I might have to open my SS today as well as poor Bunty and Toppy are keeping out of the way in the bedroom all the time we have a visitor unlike Purdey who can't wait for his arrival and licks him to death.

Yesterday, I had a sharp pain in my face by my cheekbone and after dinner last night it decided to spread all down, or rather up, the side of my face and was really painful, so I took myself off to the living room for the evening and downed paracetomol and left 'the children' to chatting in the kitchen. Unsociable but who cares. At least the paracetomol made me sleep...like log (love that advert). 

Only two days to go...can we all make it? 

Hope everyone's day goes without too many mishaps, hope some will have an enjoyable one.


----------



## GingerNinja

Morning all.

It's rotten that so many have got yucky bugs. I hope that you feel better very soon @huckybuck and @Ali71 😷 lots of hot drinks with honey and lemon, along with the paracetamol xxx

happy birthday darling Mosi xx. It took me longer to get from the road to the collection point at Tesco than it did to get from my house to Tesco yesterday @urbantigers ! Luckily not so bad getting out.

I'm excited for you and your cabinet @Charity 🙂 I hope that you're happy with it. My first thought this morning was "only three nights, only three nights" 🤣

Glad that you enjoyed your cheese night @Mrs Funkin 😋

We always used to go out as a family for a Chinese on Christmas Eve @lullabydream when I was at school, with grandparents/aunts and uncles. I guess it got too big with partners/children arriving after that. Enjoy!

Right I've got towels to wash and bathroom sinks/loos to clean. Then presents to wrap and lentil Bolognese to make. At least all the more strenuous cleaning is done.
I seem to have created more mess yesterday (boxes from cat food etc) so have to clear out the recycling first 🤪

Keep warm and cosy and relax of you can xx


----------



## BarneyBobCat

I hope @Mrs Funkin head is better than mine. My Bourbon Eggnog is like rocket fuel! Crikey! Definitely need a bike ride to recover. 

Ive started the festive cooking though, prepped my gammon joint to cook this afternoon and Mrs BBC is making trifle. I love Christmas Eve!


----------



## lymorelynn

Good morning and a very happy Christmas Eve to everyone.
Woken this morning by a small creature nibbling my toes! You can get out of that habit quickly young man. Your new mum won't appreciate it 😹
I have to try and rearrange my dining room today - 14 for lunch on Monday and even though I'm only doing a buffet I've got to squeeze everyone in. 
The ham turned out really well @Ali71 . Mr. L had to have some for dinner last night while it was still warm. 
Hope your cabinet is everything you hoped @Charity and it's fitted without any fuss.
Sorry to hear that this horrible cold bug is doing the rounds 😔 and hope everyone feels well enough to enjoy the Christmas celebrations. 
Have the best day you can x


----------



## SbanR

Good morning. Hope everyone else is having some of this gorgeous sunshine. Definitely out for a walk day. Might head to Aldi this afternoon to pick up some goodies to munch on tomorrow.
Hope all those feeling poorly improve sufficiently to enjoy tomorrow's planned festivities. 
Is @ewelsh among the poorly? She did say she would be back on Tuesday but haven't seen her at all.


----------



## Cully

urbantigers said:


> Shout out to Mosi, bless him - it’s his birthday today - he’s 17 - can’t believe that. Where have the years gone? I remember picking him up so well like it was yesterday. He’s still a nutter but he’s a 17 year old nutter. I do love that boy even though he’s very high maintenance. Happy birthday, Mosi darling!











Nice one Mosi Happy Birthday sweetheart. Have a lovely day of being spoilt.😻


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Just showered after a really hard bike ride - I tried going up a category which was a mistake! Had to pack in after 30mins, my lungs were aching! 

Is it too early for a beer? I think not! Hiccup!


----------



## Charity

@Sban, yes, ewelsh is poorly, something she caught in Wales I think. I have e-mailed her but haven't had a reply yet.

For those of you excited about my cabinet coming, well, its not.  I was trying to be polite when the chap phoned and told me but I was actually suffocating with frustration and annoyance. He was apparently painting it late last night and the paint hasn't dried this morning. It has totally ruined my day as now it won't be arriving until Wednesday, assuming the paint has dried by then.  So, now we'll be spending Christmas watching the TV on the floor.

I know, worst things are happening at sea I keep telling myself.


----------



## GingerNinja

Oh that's pants @Charity 😞 I would be very unhappy too.

Do you have any boxes from pet food orders that you could use temporarily?

I have the opposite issue of surplus unit in the middle of the room 🤪


----------



## SbanR

Poor Emma. Get well soon @ewelsh


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Ask him if Santa can deliver it tomorrow @Charity !


----------



## GingerNinja

I'm debating whether to go out and get cranberry sauce for my dad. He's the only one that likes it and not sure I CBA 🤣


----------



## Ali71

Oh NO @Charity.. I'm really sorry to hear that. They have really diddled you about haven't they? I don't think I could have stifled my feelings, Christmas Eve or not. I wish people wouldn't over-promise things, they don't seem to realise how upsetting it is for the end user. Like GN says, can you cobble something together, maybe a table or a sturdy box with a cloth over it?


----------



## huckybuck

Just a quick pop in. 

Still feeling yuck. The throat seems to be getting worse and it’s gone to my chest so breathing is an effort and coughing a nightmare. I hardly slept so feel exhausted today.

I have cleaned the house from top to bottom including the front path that Mr HB promised to do but didn’t. And now getting all the crockery and food prep done ready for tomorrow. Eughhh all I want to do is get back into bed and cry. 

But got to have a shower (which I’m hoping will make me feel a bit brighter) and then Aunty P will be here.

Oh and I’ll give you one guess where Mr HB is….yep he’s golfing!

I’m not sure whether I’ll have much chance to pop on very much til Boxing Day and anyway I’m a grinch so probably best not lol but have a Happy Christmas to those of you who love it and have a peaceful, calm and quick one to those of us who don’t. 

Wishing healing vibes to everyone feeling grotty whether self inflicted or otherwise!!!


----------



## BarneyBobCat

huckybuck said:


> Just a quick pop in.
> 
> Still feeling yuck. The throat seems to be getting worse and it’s gone to my chest so breathing is an effort and coughing a nightmare. I hardly slept so feel exhausted today.
> 
> I have cleaned the house from top to bottom including the front path that Mr HB promised to do but didn’t. And now getting all the crockery and food prep done ready for tomorrow. Eughhh all I want to do is get back into bed and cry.
> 
> But got to have a shower (which I’m hoping will make me feel a bit brighter) and then Aunty P will be here.
> 
> Oh and I’ll give you one guess where Mr HB is….yep he’s golfing!
> 
> I’m not sure whether I’ll have much chance to pop on very much til Boxing Day and anyway I’m a grinch so probably best not lol but have a Happy Christmas to those of you who love it and have a peaceful, calm and quick one to those of us who don’t.
> 
> Wishing healing vibes to everyone feeling grotty whether self inflicted or otherwise!!!


Hope you feel better soon. Merry Christmas!


----------



## SbanR

Arrrgggghh. Sorry to see you're still feeling rotten and no help at all from OH @huckybuck . Hope you'll be able to get some rest over the next few days and recover. Leave Mr HB and guests to their own devices!


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Good Afternoon  

My good intentions of being back posting regularly seem to have gone by the board ! Promise I will try to do better after Christmas. Problem seems to be that I wake feeling OK with lots of good intentions then do a couple of odd chores and my back starts to hurt again so have to go and have another lie down until it settles  I have managed to do some laundry this morning and was able to have a quick vacuum - but that's it for today.

Christmas day I will be spending with niece No2 and her family as my sister is now away until Tuesday. Same niece has invited me to a pantomime at our local theatre on Boxing Day but I've declined (although I would liked to have gone) as I don't think I'll be up to sitting for that long. I'll probably spend the day catching up on some of the programmes I've recorded over the past 6 weeks (yes, it's six weeks tomorrow that I had my fall )

I'm sorry to read that so many are suffering with various bugs and lurgies and hope that they don't spoil your Christmas. So sending you all big (((((hugs))))) and warmest wishes for quick recoveries.


----------



## ewelsh

Hi all


I will catch up at some point with you all, I am also in the poorly club, I got this flu thing which has given me sinus, ear, throat, chest infection and now my asthma is joining the party. I am on steroids and antibiotics which I hate taking but very little choice. I have coughed that much my whole abdomen hurts, if I do cough I literally drop to the floor its that painful, so happy flipping Christmas. Looks like I wont be going out for the Christmas luncheon tomorrow which I arranged 😟 my husband is in a foul mood, he hates it when I am ill so he is having to do all the running around. 
I will get round to filling you all in to my manic week away, yes no surprises there were dramas! Oh and whilst away Libby knocked Joseph’s head off again but the Spaniel ate it so I was then on poo patrol, not ideal when your feeling rough.

Roll on 2023


love to you all x


----------



## Jojomomo

Good afternoon everyone. So sorry to hear people are poorly, hope you get well soon @ewelsh, @huckybuck and anyone else who is suffering. I still have a lingering mild cold but feeling better after a good night's sleep. 

I'm lucky to now have 10 days off work, haven't had a whole week off since October! Heading to my parents' tonight, will be good to spend Christmas day with them after 2 years off due to covid! 

Merry Christmas all and get well soon to those who need it ❤


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Im just thinking @ewelsh , you have the making a joke there. Joseph being a carpenter and you sifting through dog logs!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh @ewelsh  How rotten for you. GWS to you, too. Poor Jospeh, I bet he's got a headache now.

@BarneyBobCat don't you know trying to go up a Cat with a hangover is not a good idea  You'd be best to stick to the Cat they've assigned you if you're feeling worse for wear. I felt fine this morning, I only had a bottle of fizz. My tummy didn't thank me for the amount of cheese I ate though!

I went to Morrison's, got some lovely looking lamb and a chicken (so I'll cook them both tomorrow I think, then we will have nice leftovers for Boxing Day), also managed to get a small piece of chicken liver parfait. I wanted some pate but they are always so big, this was just a little slice. Husband doesn't like it. I wanted a turkey leg or two to roast for Boxing Day sammiches but despite all the turkey crowns, they had no legs? How can that be?

Anyway. Time for a Christmas film with my favourite festive movie actress...then it's down to the sailing club for a couple of hours and a drink or two. I really just would like to stay tucked up at home but I've not been very sociable this Christmas, so I'd better try to do something.

GWS to all the poorly gang.


----------



## SbanR

Oh @ewelsh even while you're poorly you still manage to insert a chuckle for us in your post (whether intentional or not!)


----------



## Charity

GingerNinja said:


> Oh that's pants @Charity 😞 I would be very unhappy too.
> 
> Do you have any boxes from pet food orders that you could use temporarily?
> 
> I have the opposite issue of surplus unit in the middle of the room 🤪


OH has used the cat tower (sorry Bunty and Toppy) with a plank of wood on to take the TV so its at a good eye level. 

@huckybuck, sorry you're still feeling grot too. If I were you, I'd stay in bed tomorrow and let them all get on with it. Naughty Mr HB, going off out again when you're so poorly.😠

I've got OH making dinner tonight rather than leaving it to me. It will only be pizza but at least I get a break. Stepson arrived with a beautiful bouquet of flowers for me this morning so can't slag him off at all.  It does have a lily in it though so that will be dumped after he's gone later.


----------



## urbantigers

Oh what a pain about the cabinet @Charity I am quite amused by the idea of the TV on a cat tower though!

sorry your are still feeling yuck @huckybuck and @ewelsh 

I’m glad you are able to get up and do some things @Bertie'sMum I always have grand plans to do stuff but my back screams at me to stop long before I do it all So I sympathise 

I’ve just had a call from Sky trying to sell me stuff. 3pm on Christmas Eve! I told them to get lost, politely. Well, not all that polite actually.

Mosi doesn’t seem too well on his birthday. He’s left some of his breakfast and some of his tea. That usually means a furball or he’s constipated. Either way he needs to pass something. He’s bright enough in himself and enjoying cuddles.

I’m later back from my bits and bobs than planned as the weather was so nice I decided to go to Dunham Massey for an hour to blow away the cobwebs. I thought that would do me good given I’ll not get a lot of fresh air over the next few days, although that might be weather dependent. Need to go and make my cranberry sauce now. 

Much as I usually love Christmas, I really just want 2023 to come. I want spring, my wheelchair, my new car. I want to book a holiday.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

This is the state of me and how tired I was this afternoon. Had to have a nap prior to going out for a couple of drinks. How sad is this as a scene? 










We need to put the rug back but we were testing if I am allergic to it.


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Mrs Funkin said:


> This is the state of me and how tired I was this afternoon. Had to have a nap prior to going out for a couple of drinks. How sad is this as a scene?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ￼
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We need to put the rug back but we were testing if I am allergicto it.


Tactical nap!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Good morning everyone,

I hope that our contingent of poorly folk have awoken feeling a little bit better today. I hope that everyone’s roast potatoes are delicious and I hope Santa has visited you all.

We are off to parkrun shortly, then we might see friends for a quick glass of fizz, or we might not.

Time for another cuppa I think, then see if Santa has dropped anything off. Hehe.

Merry Christmas, have a super day. Thank you for being there for me this year throughout our ups and downs with the small boy, it means such a lot xx


----------



## Cully

Happy Christmas lovely catchatters, especially those who are still feeling yuk or in pain! Sending lots of TLC.

Hope all your plans come together and you have a wonderful day.
I'm not doing anything much today. Just watching TV then a buffet later (if you can have a buffet for two) so we can pick and graze all day. Might try a walk later if it's not too cold/wet.

May your turkeys be moist, roast spuds golden and crisp, and custard free from lumps😄.


----------



## Ali71

Good Morning 
Merry Christmas everyone ❤ 🌲
Wishing you all a wonderful day, however you are spending it.
Headache still present and was awake half the night but I need to power through and see family. I cant taste much, though Covid tests clear thankfully. Hope everyone else is feeling chipper and the poorly ones improving.

Just wanted to say thank you for being such a lovely bunch 💕 it has been so nice getting to know you all a bit better this year thanks to this thread. Even when you can sometimes feel alone with things or situations there's always advice, support, kindness and humour here xx


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Happy Christmas everyone! Eat drink and be merry! Im just enjoying a coffee before we do some present opening. Barney is loving his presents - we got him a cardboard house that he is camping out in currently - will get a photo in a bit


----------



## Charity

Good morning to everyone. I hope all the poorly people are feeling better today and can enjoy some of the festivities. If you're on your own, we'll all be here as usual throughout the day I'm sure for a Christmas moan or chat. 

I didn't get to bed until after midnight and then didn't get to sleep until 3.00 so I may be rather zomby-ish today. I shall probably forget something for lunch. 

OH and I have opened our presents to each other and will try to do the others later. In all the hurry, I forgot to put labels on mine to him....ooops! 

Onward and upward then into battle, I'm sure we will have some hilarious stories to tell tomorrow. 

Thank you all for a mostly jolly time this year, though some sad moments too, and listening to my grumps and groans. At least you all understand me. 

HAPPY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE


----------



## blackislegirl

Merry Christmas to all human and feline participants in this forum!

And wishing a Happy New Year to all, most especially to the many humans with difficulties integrating new family members. May all newly introduced felines settle down and behave and may resident cats get over themselves and make friends with the newcomers!


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Barney's den:


----------



## lymorelynn

Good morning and happy Christmas to you all
The girls and I opened their SS presents in bed after they'd had their breakfast.
No rush to get up as we're off to Mr. L's daughter's for lunch. My step-son is arriving later this morning so I'm hoping he'll volunteer to drive too 😁
Have a lovely day everyone and I hope all of the nasty bugs are under control enough for you to enjoy yourselves 🥰


----------



## SbanR

Good morning and Merry Christmas everyone.
Hope the poorly folk are feeling a little better.
Off to my friend's later for a late lunch. Apart from that, it's another lazy day.


----------



## ewelsh

Good morning and Happy Christmas wishes to all my lovely lovely friends.

Enjoy your day best you can, for anyone who is alone today, remember your not alone because we are all here for you 😃 its only 1 day after all x


No celebrations for me today, I am staying at home with all my girls…. thats a perfect day ( couldn’t have planned it better ) 😁


----------



## SbanR

ewelsh said:


> Good morning and Happy Christmas wishes to all my lovely lovely friends.
> 
> Enjoy your day best you can, for anyone who is alone today, remember your not alone because we are all here for you 😃 its only 1 day after all x
> 
> 
> No celebrations for me today, I am staying at home with all my girls…. thats a perfect day ( couldn’t have planned it better ) 😁


Hope hubby is bringing you back the lunch you're missing Emma


----------



## lullabydream

Merry Christmas all!

I didn't get chance to post yesterday. Work than out for far too many drinks! Ate some Chinese and then to bed! I feel a bit rough this morning but hoping it will pass!

We have opened presents, all greatful and happy for the gifts we received.

OH prepped all the veg yesterday so everything is all set to go in the oven when it's time. 

Work later at 4, then finally a few days off!


----------



## GingerNinja

Good morning and merry Christmas 🎄

I hope that all the poorly folk feel better very soon, stay snuggled up today. My poor dad has got it and got progressively worse yesterday, mum was going to take him home this morning but he feels better after a shower. They're going home in the morning though and not going to my uncle as planned.

So I feel sorry for him but not too much as he's broken my toilet seat 😂 how he managed to pull it off in normal usage is beyond me!

Wishing you all a lovely day, whatever your plans. 

Lots of love to all you lovely people 💖


----------



## urbantigers

Happy Christmas to all! I hope poorly peeps are well enough to enjoy the day. 

I have slept in but so what, it doesn’t matter. I only have myself to please. I got a special Kito cuddle this morning and now Mosi is on my lap. Mosi has done a poo and scoffed his breakfast which is a relief after his constipation yesterday (sorry if anyone is eating).

im a bit meh about Christmas this year, but mainly because I’m looking forward to next year. I have a nice lunch to look forward to, lights, sparkle, fizzy wine…… 2 purring furries who will open SS pressie later…. I’m sat here with a nice coffee so it’s all good.


----------



## SbanR

GingerNinja said:


> I feel sorry for him but not too much as he's broken my toilet seat 😂 how he managed to pull it off in normal usage is beyond me!


Easily done GN Ollie broke my toilet seat by repeatedly jumping onto and off it. And he's only a tad over 5k.


----------



## Tigermoon

Rather late for a morning thread, but I wanted to come on and wish everyone a very Merry Christmas and I hope that you'll all have a fabulous day.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Wishing all my Pet Forum friends a Merry Christmas and a Happy Hew Year    

May 2023 be a wonderful year for all of us !


----------



## Jaf

Merry Christmas you lovely lot. Xx

The cats are all out playing. I'm just sitting in front of the tv to watch Shaun the sheep, with crumpets and cola. Bliss.


----------



## BarneyBobCat

How am I the first one up?!

I did go to bed at 9pm mind you, was super tired after feasting. But it was a lovely relaxing day. 

Off to the MILs this morning after a bike ride. We will be spending a couple of days there and then back on Wednesday. We will be meeting some friends each day so it should be fun. 

Happy Boxing Day!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Morning lovely folk, looks quite nice here this morning.

I was awake for a while at 5am, then woke at 7am, then again just before 8…having totally missed my first cuppa which was cold. Never mind.

Spent the whole day just with D yesterday. Our half planned drinks with friends didn’t happen, so we will see them over the next couple of days. You’ll be amazed but I only had one drink yesterday, a Malibu and Coke when opening pressies.

I spent a lot of time after lunch feeling very sad. I’d already been crying about Oscar, then we watched The boy, the mole, the fox and the horse…and the floodgates really opened. After that I couldn’t stop crying, on and off all evening! Despite festive Bake Off and festive Sewing Bee! So my aim for today is to cry less 

Not sure what we have planned today. Nothing really. I do need to get out into the garden and do some stuff, it’s been sorely neglected with the weather - first the freezing weather so I wasn’t allowed on the grass (bad for it apparently!) and now it’s a quagmire (so also bad). I have to walk over the grass to access any of the bedding areas, so that puts paid to that.

Right then. Have a pleasant day. Remember it’s Oscar’s favourite day


----------



## BarneyBobCat

One drink @Mrs Funkin but you didnt say how big! Straw in a bottle of Malibu me thinks!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

No no @BarneyBobCat one measured double, that is all  Honest! The tears were entirely unfuelled by alcohol!


----------



## SbanR

Good morning. Beautiful in the Midlands too so determined to go for a long walk. I've gotten too lazy and out of condition these past few months.
Spent yesterday afternoon with some friends. Bored out of my mind as she had webcam footage on. How anyone can spend hours watching that I don't know.

Have a relaxing, stress free day if you can.


----------



## Tigermoon

Good morning everyone.

I always feel that Boxing Day is rather flat after Christmas. Although it's bright here with the sun shining we've not got anything planned for today, other than washing the bedding and maybe doing a bit in the garden. 

There's been a bit of a bug going through the gang here, so far two cats and the dog have had it. It starts off with vomiting and sometimes they don't want to eat. They remain fairly perky throughout however. Then within 24 hours they are back to normal. We are just waiting to see if any of the others go down with it or if it's finished it's run. Where it came from I've no idea

I hope everyone has a good day today.


----------



## GingerNinja

Good morning all.

The sun is shining and the birds are singing ☀ and I slept so much better last night that I feel almost human 🤣

My parents are leaving shortly, dad's still really not well, but we managed to enjoy dinner and it was delicious 😋

Today I'm doing nothing but relax and let my ankles/feet have a break. Dinner tonight will be cold meat and salad 🥗 or a picky tea of meat/French bread/cheese, will see what I fancy.

My son is taking the presents round to my uncle's, and they may stay there for something to eat. His GF was pretty drunk last night when she came to ask if she could open another bottle of wine at 10pm ! Then in the night it was really weird, I thought I heard her being sick about midnight but then I heard the same thing about 3am.... not just similar, the exact same sequence of noises, so I wonder if it was a recording or something 🤔
Will see if she says anything this morning when they emerge.

I'm sorry that you was so upset yesterday @Mrs Funkin but it's understandable xxx

I can't wait to have the house back to just me and the cats 🤣

Have a lovely day xx


----------



## Ali71

Good Morning!
Aaaaand done, woooo  made it through 👌
@Mrs Funkin I'm so sorry you had a sad day yesterday, I completely understand. I always feel like there's a lot of pressure on the day, not necessarily from presents or food but from being happy that its Christmas, and it isn't that way for everyone. I had a serious attack of the blues on Christmas Eve, lots of tears and sadness. I really didn't feel like being sociable yesterday after only 3 hours sleep but it ended up being a lovely day. We met my nephew's new partner who got to meet her in laws all in one hit poor girl, in full-on alcohol and party mode, and my niece brought her cat with her!

I hope those who don't enjoy it, made it through unscathed, and those feeling poorly are perking up a bit. It's a beautiful bright sunny day here, almost spring-like, I'm seriously tempted to get the bike out and some fresh air in me, either that or a nice walk. It's so good for the soul.

@Tigermoon sorry to hear your fur-kids aren't well, hope that's the end of it
@GingerNinja your poor Dad bless him, at least he was well enough to enjoy lunch with you all. Perhaps GF brought on the tactical puke if she felt rough? Not nice for you though.

A day to ourselves today, out visiting tomorrow then the rest of the week is our own.
Hope everyone is ok... Happy Boxing Day x


----------



## Cully

Good Morning all, happy Boxing Day. 
It was very pleasant yesterday although a bit chilly. Much warmer this morning so a short walk beckons.
We had loads to eat, mostly of the norty but nice sort. There's plenty left over so that will do for today too.
The wildlife had a huge bowl of leftover sos rolls and pork pie, and blueberries for afters😋. 🦡🦊🐾🐦

Yes @Mrs Funkin that film made my eyes leak too. Very thought provoking. I watched it on Saturday after the documentary with Charles Mackesy (author) about how it came to be written. Really interesting.

Nothing planned for today apart from checking on some of the residents who don't have relatives to visit. Just a chat and cuppa.

Hope you've all got some nice plans for today, whether it's off out somewhere or just chilling in your PJ's.
Have fun and have a good day.
Yesterday i learnt why it's called Boxing Day.
Today I've forgotten!!!🙄 Doh!
Ttfn


----------



## Charity

Good morning and happy Boxing Day everyone.

Yesterday turned out to be a really enjoyable day, well, as long as everyone else enjoyed it, I enjoyed it.  We had no panics in the kitchen thankfully and my stepson said he hadn't had such a good lunch in years so that was nice.

Purdey is madly in love with my stepson, she can't wait for him to arrive and won't leave him alone. Don't know what she'll do when he's gone tomorrow. 😩

I must admit by about 5 o'clock i was tired only having had three hours sleep the night before so I sat in the kitchen with Purdey for a while and nodded off a bit. Unfortunately for Bunty and Toppy, they don't like visitors so have spent nearly all of Christmas in the bedroom. 😏 Toppy only ventures out latish in the day to see if the visitor has gone. 😄 He did get to see Bunty a couple of times which is something very few people have done who've come here.

We haven't watched any TV other than the King and we watched the very last Doc Martin at 10.00 which I found a bit disappointing. We've only got round to opening most of our presents this morning and had lots of lovely gifts, we are very lucky. I've had a really gonky Christmas and have several new members to add to my gonk family and a lovely one to live in my garden (he can keep neighbouring cats out). 










We're on our own this morning then stepson will be coming later for his dinner. It's his last day today as he goes home tomorrow. 

@Mrs Funkin, Christmas is always a sad time remembering lost ones as we want to share the joy of it all with them. That's such a lovely picture of dear Oscar in his box.
@Ali71, sorry you had a bit of a teary blip but glad yesterday was a good day. Hope you're feeling better today.
@Cully, glad you had a good day yesterday.
@GingerNinja, glad you had a good day and hopefully your Dad will start to feel better once he gets home.
@BarneyBobCat, enjoying your days away and the rest of the week with friends
@Tigermoon, sorry the furries have been unwell, let's hope its run its course.
@SbanR, shame you have a bit of a boring day yesterday. Hope you have a good walk today. 

Hope everyone who's poorly is feeling better today. I'm just going to phone two friends who weren't well yesterday.

Enjoy your day all xx


----------



## urbantigers

Good morning (just). I am just out of bed and drinking coffee. It is a nice sunny day outside but I doubt I‘ll do anything other than sit in front of the tv as its such a faff getting my scooter out of the car. In many ways I like Boxing Day better than Christmas Day - more chilled out, less pressure to have a good day and I like Boxing Day food. I had planned to open the boys’ SS this morning as we didn’t get time yesterday (ie their mum was too knackered after cooking lunch) but they are both currently asleep in the bedroom.

I’m sorry so many have been poorly but I hope everyone managed a nice day one way or another. @Mrs Funkin tears for Oscar are inevitable. You are bound to miss him so much. Occasions like christmas always make us think of those no longer with us.


----------



## lullabydream

Morning all!

Well I have nipped to Asda and Tesco for some more cheese and biscuits! After work last night we watched Love Actually while eating cheese and biscuits. It was really nice and usually am not a cheese person but it was just what we needed.
Chocolate may have jumped into my basket at Asda, so I think now our house looks like a sweet shop!

Nothing planned as such today, picky tea as others seem to be having with salad. So difficult accomodating my eldest as he's vegetarian and isn't really a vegetable person but got him a few bits at an eye watering price.

Hope everyone can relax today, and do something they enjoy!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well, husband was okay when we woke up and by 9am was feeling horrendous again, like last Wednesday. 

My stupid tympanic thermometer is going in the bin. I could clearly feel he had a temperature but it was registering nothing. Shoved one paracetamol down his gob and then began "Mission Find a Bog Standard Thermometer" on Boxing Day when half the shops aren't open. 

Easiest option was to go to Sainsbury's as there's a Lloyd's pharmacy in there. Nope. No normal thermometers. So I went into the metropolis that is Bognor as Boots would have one. Empty shelves! Hunting around, in a desperate fashion, found one! Hurrah! Whilst I was there Boots had their No7 gift sets half price. I've been wanting to try the No7 range as it's meant to be good but reasonably priced and I am rubbish with skincare. I've spent fortunes over the years on Elemis and Clinique and it gets opened and used for a bit...the Elemis moisturiser is over £100 now! It's nuts. So I bought a couple of different sets for only £19, a lovely young assistant helped me too. 

Came home, husband has a temp even after paracetamol. It's only 37.9 but that post paracetamol isn't ideal. So now he's had ibuprofen too...we shall see a bit later. I'm so sad for him that he's poorly  He hates being poorly.


----------



## GingerNinja

Oh I hope Mr F feels better soon. Mum and dad are home and my dad's gone back to bed. Mum said he's been really hot in the night too.

My son got up in a foul mood... I did hear correctly and GF was sick several times in the night, including all over the bed and in a wicker bin.... That was effective NOT. It's apparently a tummy bug 🫢 😬

I don't think she'll be drinking my wine tonight!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Talking of poorly, I hope all our poorly folk are feeling better @ewelsh @huckybuck @Ali71 - did I miss anyone?


----------



## BarneyBobCat

He needs plenty fluids @Mrs Funkin and rest.I hate being ill too. I'm a bad patient. You would think I would be good with all the hangovers I have!


----------



## Ali71

Feeling better today @Mrs Funkin... thank you x
Managed a quick spin round the country lanes but it was a lot breezier than it looked 😬. I needed to get outside, I had been sat indoors since Friday lunchtime, bad cabin fever! @BarneyBobCat I'm a hopeless patient too, I hate being ill and don't like relying on others to do things for me. 
So sorry D is not well, he is lucky to have you looking after him.. hope its short lived and he's feeling better soon (and you stay bug-free)
@GingerNinja stomach bug you say  hopefully it isn't, and you haven't had too much horrid clear up. Lock the drinks away!!


----------



## Charity

Guess what the two men in my household who love war and action films have been watching this afternoon......MARY POPPINS!! 🤣


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Gotta love a bit of Mary Poppins  She is Practically Perfect in Every Way after all...


----------



## BarneyBobCat

At the MILs. Barney has decided what the focus of our boxing day dinner should be


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Quite right too! Eh Barney?


----------



## Charity

Looking very chilled there Barney


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Good morning, grey here and looks mizzly.

We have the reason for husband feeling poorly, he has the Dreaded Lurgy! Tested this morning and _bing_ double red lines straight away. So Covid is finally visiting us. The only place he’s been was the funeral last week. We’ve not been separate so I fully expect a positive test at some point soon. Mine was negative just now. Rats and double rats to pesky Covid. So our only Christmas plans for tomorrow and Thursday are now scuppered.

What else? Errrm, nothing really. I’ll pop out in a bit for some more supplies of paracetamol and ibuprofen, as if we are both ill what I’ve got will run out rapidly. Oh heck if we are both poorly at the same time that will be a total disaster!

I hope everyone has had a good couple of days. Larry the Cat did a post about Boxing Day yesterday and I tweeted the photo of Oscar in his box. He’s had 331 likes  he’s practically viral haha!

Have a peaceful day everyone. Do something that makes you smile.


----------



## Ali71

Oh no... I'm so sorry, poor D... what a shame it had to be this week of all weeks, never a good time I know. Has his cold broken at all? Hopefully he won't be too bad with it, speedy recovery.
BTW my Dad tested positive when we were in Prague, he and Mum had spent all weekend in our house together and Mum never got it, same with my brother when his wife had it. You may be lucky x


----------



## Charity

Good morning all. Hope most of you all had a good day yesterday. @Mrs Funkin, I'm sorry the dreaded Covid has spoilt your Christmas, hope D will only have it mildly and you don't get it. 😷

A couple of my friends who I phoned yesterday were poorly, so many bugs about.  I hope those here who haven't been well and are noticeably missing are feeling better, good vibes coming your way.

We're having an early start as having breakfast out with stepson, then he's off back home. I must say despite all the hard work and having virtually no time to myself, it has mostly been a lovely Christmas. He gave me a hug and a very nice compliment last night as he was leaving which meant a lot as things haven't always been easy. 

Hopefully, we can relax more today before I get stressed tomorrow with the cabinet man...if he comes. 

Must dash then, have a good day if you're still at home. If you're working, hope the day whizzes by. If you're poorly, get well soon xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

That’s so sweet about your stepson @Charity  it’s made me smile.


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Another day, another hangover! Much Boxing Day merriment was had, quieter day today thankfully.

Not covid @Mrs Funkin ! I stayed at home when my wife was testing positive for a whopping 12 days but I was constantly negative and had zero symptoms so you might be ok. Fingers crossed 🤞

We are going out for lunch with the parents in law, then meeting a friend this afternoon. Will just be watching TV tonight and having an early night before heading home tomorrow.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Good Morning 
Very chilly here last night and this morning - had to sleep with my dressing gown on last night (not that I got much sleep anyway !!).

@Mrs Funkin so sorry to hear that D has the dreaded lurgy and fingers crossed that you don't go down with it too. I'm also sorry that memories of Oscar over Christmas made you so sad - as had been said so many times before "grief is the price we pay for love". I hope that from now on you can only remember the happy memories that make you smile.

I'll admit that this hasn't been my best ever Christmas - in fact it's been one of the worst I can remember. I did spend part of the "day" with one of my nieces and her kids but otherwise have been on my own with just the odd txt from the rest of the family to check that I was still in the land of the living (note I say "txt" and not phone call and other than that one outing I haven't been anywhere and and haven't seen anyone - even all the neighbours are away.

I had the great sum total of 2 presents - a M&S toiletry gift set and a bird bath for the garden. The bird bath is lovely and I just need to find somewhere in the garden for it, but the gift set joins the others in the cupboard waiting to be re-gifted !! 

My back (although a lot better) has been playing up on and off - especially if I try to get on with any chores (even washing up is a trial).To top it all yesterday I started having problems with the Freeview TV my sister lent me for my bedroom and with my printer/scanner. The TV kept telling me that for certain channels the "service is not running" and the scanner part of the printer keeps telling me it's not connected to a computer (despite it obviously is as it prints OK).

I've re-tuned the TV numerous times and finally the channels are showing in the menu channel list (but still couldn't view them). I did try unplugging the set and the aerial last night and that didn't work either - just tried again and now I can get the particular channels I was not able to get last night but have now lost BBC1 (and heaven only knows how many others) !!

Ditto unplugging power and connection cables for printer/scanner (it does print but won't scan) I've checked my PC settings and all look the same as they were before - so any further suggestions on this score are welcome. Otherwise it'll mean a call to my IT guy to come and sort it out or buy a new one - probably cheaper than getting him out.

The rest of this week doesn't look any better although I do have a 21st birthday get together (my great-nephew's) to go to on Thursday. Roll on 2023 surely it can't be any worse ?

Sorry for the moany post but after 6 weeks of continuous pain I'm totally fed up with myself and thoroughly depressed - Christmas just seemed to concentrate everything and make my problems worse. Thank heavens for Lily - she's kept me sane although driving me mad with wanting to be sat on me ALL the time and following me from room to room continuously. There are times when I wish I wasn't teetotal !


----------



## GingerNinja

Morning everyone.

Not good that it's COVID @Mrs Funkin but like others have said, I know of whole households who have gone down with it apart from one person. I hope this is the case for you x

We had continued sickness in this house yesterday but it was quite nice as I got to spend time with my son on our own 🤭 GF is up and showered today though and is boiling an egg to see if she can keep it down.

Nothing planned for today, I need to clear out the fridge and freeze some of the turkey that's still on the crown. Then pack up all the bits that were not eaten that I don't like/like too much, to send back with son 🤣

My chest still really hurts when I cough, bend over, take deep breaths so is starting to annoy me now!

I hope that everyone has a good time whatever you get up to 😉


----------



## GingerNinja

@Bertie'sMum I'm sorry that you're still in so much pain 😔. I wish I could do something for you xxx


----------



## Ali71

@Bertie'sMum I wish I could shed some light on the TV/printer issues.. does the TV need a firmware/software update or anything like that? You would think it would flag it up as you have re-tuned it but worth exploring. I hate it when things don't work properly, it's never at the right time and always frustrating.

Sorry to hear you've not had the best Christmas, you aren't moaning at all. I do think people get caught up in whatever they are doing and sometimes when its busy they can let things slip they wouldn't normally. People should never underestimate the impact of a short call just to let you know they care. Lol I don't drink either but imagine feeling fed up WITH a hangover. Nope! I don't want to sound like a grinch but I'll be glad when next week comes too and normal life resumes. At least you have us here, the folks have been here more for me than some of my own "friends". Enjoy yourself at the 21st party xx

My Mum is poorly now, her friend (who she was with earlier in the week) was messaging on Christmas Day to say she had a horrid chest infection, now Mum is streaming with cold...and all of us were together on the big day 😣 no wonder everyone is coming down with things, taking from house to house. @GingerNinja I'm sorry to hear son's GF had a bad day (vom-phobic here, ooooffff) I hope you're feeling alright and you and Son do not get ill.


----------



## lullabydream

Oh @Mrs Funkin sorry to hear D has the dreaded lurgy. It's definitely doing the rounds here especially at work, plus a terrible cold too. 

Have been awake since about 8 but was so tired and sneezing and coughing last night that I thought I would wake up feeling terrible _Touchwood_ I am ok at the moment.

Hope everyone has a relaxing day; those with illnesses and living with pain I hope there is some light at the end of the tunnel soon


----------



## SbanR

Gud murning. Can you tell I've been watching a documentary on 'ello 'ello  , also the Vicar of Dibley.
I hope everyone feeling poorly gets better soon.
We'll soon be in 2023. Hurrah!


----------



## Bertie'sMum

GingerNinja said:


> @Bertie'sMum I'm sorry that you're still in so much pain 😔. I wish I could do something for you xxx


Thank you  The pain is nowhere near as bad as 6 weeks ago - but it's depressing when I start doing a chore feeling OK and then my back starts to ache badly and I have to sit down and don't get the chore finished ! I really do need to change my bedding (being in it for a greater part of the day it needs doing !!) but can't even think about starting to do it as I know I won't get it finished ! Will have to call on my sister to come over and help me out as she's been doing since I had the fall.



Ali71 said:


> @Bertie'sMum I wish I could shed some light on the TV/printer issues.. does the TV need a firmware/software update or anything like that? You would think it would flag it up as you have re-tuned it but worth exploring. I hate it when things don't work properly, it's never at the right time and always frustrating.


I'm not really concerned about the TV as (a) it's actually my sister's "spare" and (b) I've got it sorted for now - hopefully won't be needing it for much longer but it has come in handy when I haven't been able to sleep. The printer is more important for me as I'm gradually scanning old photos into my PC and still have lots to do. It was working fine until yesterday so don't know why the scanner part has suddenly stopped working. (Although thinking about it there was a Windows update about a week ago so maybe there was something in that upgrade that's affected it ?)


----------



## BarneyBobCat

We bought a new TV earlier this year for our bedroom and it keeps disconnecting from the WIFI for some unknown reason. Also we cannot get all the TV channels we had with the last one despite using the same aerial. Very annoying


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh @Bertie'sMum  What a horrid few weeks you've had after going a cropper  I'm so sad for you.

Are our only two on the poorly step still @ewelsh and @huckybuck ? I do hope you are both on the mend. It's so rotten feeling so vile, no matter what time of year, but Christmas seems worse with all the extra jobs you have to do too. 

I see that @Ali71 is perkier now, out on the bike again. I can't believe I've barely drunk anything over Christmas - I think @BarneyBobCat has had enough bad heads for the pair of us though! @lullabydream I hope you are going to decline extra shifts for a bit now, you dropped your hours for a reason, remember. I shall keep all fingers and toes crossed for your cabinet to arrive tomorrow @Charity have faith! @GingerNinja I can't believe the GF spuking from alcohol at your house. I'd die of shame! Oh @SbanR I love 'allo 'allo - always guaranteed to make me laugh. My favourite Dibley bits were often the joke at the end. Here's one of my favourites:

This nun is having a bath and there’s a knock at the door. She says "Who is it?", and the reply comes, "It’s the blind man – can I come in?" So she says "alright then come in". So this chap walks in and says: "Nice t**s. Where do you want me to hang the blind?" Hahahahaaaaa. Alice's reaction to that one made me laugh even more. 

Thank you for being kind about my wailing over Oscar this Crimbo. I watched a TikTok this morning of a girl who was given a present to do with her cat that had died in the summer and she was sobbing...then her Mum brought in a box with a new cat in it. Made my eyes leak, so it did. 

Hope everyone is doing okay @urbantigers @Tigermoon @Cully I hope you're all alright - and the furries too.


----------



## GingerNinja

That joke made me laugh/cough @Mrs Funkin which is painful! Very funny 😂

We're off to sofology to sit on sofas that Oli cannot afford 😆


----------



## urbantigers

quick good morning - erm, afternoon! Sorry Mr Funkin has gone down with the lurgy - I hope you escape it @Mrs Funkin . Also sorry that you are still feeling rough @Bertie'sMum as well as having technical issues! I hope @huckybuck and @ewelsh are on the mend.

I have to admit it’s been a bit of a flat christmas for me. Not a really bad one in any way, but usually I am really excited about christmas even though I spend the actual day on my own. I think it’s just that my mental state is very much looking forward and hoping things happen next year. It feels as though everything has been standing still for the past few years, what with covid, my wheelchair saga (been going on since before covid) and related stuff. Not that I haven’t had a good time and a couple of short holidays over the past couple of years, but now I feel I’m just waiting before life can re-start. Despite feeling the pinch due to cost of living stuff, I’d love to book a short break away. However, I don’t want to go on holiday until I get my wheelchair and new car. I just wouldn’t enjoy it. I think that’s carried over into my lack of enthusiasm for christmas. Still, I’ve eaten my body weight in crap food and watched lots of christmas films. I am ready to move forwards into January though. Usually I find that depressing but this year I am more than ready to move into 2023.


----------



## Cully

Flippin Eck, back to normal now. Just been putting finishing touches to Tesco delivery for tomorrow and sorting another load of washing.
@Mrs Funkin , sorry D has come down with dreaded lurgy, i hope it has just a mild dose. Aw, and you've avoided it for so long, i really hope you don't get it.
Mine just felt like mild cold symptoms with just two days of feeling a bit under the weather. Thank goodness for those jabs we had.
Hope you're both ok







xx

@Bertie'sMum , sorry to hear your still in so much pain and leaving a rotten time with technology. Willing you to be back to normal very soon.
Good little Lily☺.
You too @urbantigers ,what a nuisance the dampeners have been put on your Christmas.
Soon be 2023 and you'll have those long awaited things you need so much at last.
Get those holiday brochures out and start planning.
@Charity ,how sweet. I'm glad he's leaving on such a good note. It's those little things that make you warm inside.
Fingers, toes and paws all crossed here for your anticipated delivery👍.
@Ali71 ,really good to see you've been out and about on your bike, blowing away those cobwebs.
Hope it continues.
@ewelsh , and @huckybuck hope you are both feeling better now and your Christmas hasn't been too awful. Hugs to you both xx.


Hope you've all had a good day whether work or play. 
Fingers crossed TV isn't too rubbish tonight!!
Right, I'm off to feed the birds n foxes....


----------



## Jaf

Afternoon! Hope everyone that's feeling poorly feels better soon.

I've had a lovely day, went out for lunch as its my birthday. Such a gorgeous day so my friend and I went to the seaside for lunch and then went for a drive to find a ducky laguna. Can't remember such a beautiful day on my b'day ever.


----------



## lullabydream

Happy Birthday @Jaf


----------



## Annealise

Jaf said:


> Afternoon! Hope everyone that's feeling poorly feels better soon.
> 
> I've had a lovely day, went out for lunch as its my birthday. Such a gorgeous day so my friend and I went to the seaside for lunch and then went for a drive to find a ducky laguna. Can't remember such a beautiful day on my b'day ever.
> 
> View attachment 581872
> 
> View attachment 581871


Happy Birthday @Jaf - what part of Spain do you live? That seems a lovely way to spend your Birthday.


----------



## SbanR

Happy birthday @Jaf


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh what a lovely birthday you've had @Jaf  Have a happy rest of birthday xx


----------



## Charity

Happy Birthday @Jaf, glad you've had such a lovely day and in beautiful weather


----------



## Charity

@Cully and everyone. I don't think @ewelsh will mind me telling you that she has been in A&E today as she had an asthma attack this morning. She has been very unwell these last few days so I know we all hope she will get well very soon and be back with us.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh my goodness @Charity I was about to PM you to see if you'd heard from Emma. That's so scary to have such a serious asthma attack, I hope the nebs have helped her and that she's stayed in if she needs to. Sending all the love and positive thoughts I can muster xxx


----------



## lullabydream

Positive vibes for @ewelsh hope you are settled and ok now xxxx


----------



## Cully

Oh good heavens, poor Emma.
Sending all my love and best wishes for a speedy recovery and back to your usual energetic self @ewelsh .
We really have missed and been worried about you🤕.







. xxxx


----------



## Charity

I wish @huckybuck would let us know how she is too, haven't heard from her for a day or so.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I'm pleased to report that @huckybuck is tucked up for the night in the warm with a bottle of cough mixture, still not feeling great though  The HBs are all doing well and Holly is being a very good girl.


----------



## Cully

Thanks @Mrs Funkin , that's put our worried minds at rest I'm sure.🤗xx


----------



## oliviarussian

Really sorry to hear about Emma, sounds scary …. sending best wishes and hope to hear from her soon x


----------



## SbanR

Thinking of @ewelsh and @huckybuck . Get well soon.


----------



## Annealise

A rainy dark day here today, had the lights on at 3.00pm and lit the Christmas candles. The massive Turkey left overs are still going strong. Snuggled up on the sofa watching episodes of ‘Big Cats Country. I’ve had the best present I could wish for. After struggling for weeks with bruised ribs after my fall, I can actually sneeze without severe pain in my chest today and my concussion has nearly gone. ‘Health is indeed Wealth’. I hope others who have injuries/ not been well are much better now.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Good morning, it looks grim out there, blimey! Windy and rainy.

Slept in separate bed from husband last night, very odd indeed. He’s woken up sounding like he’s got a cough and cold, says his throat is sore, his legs are killing him but his temperature is normal this morning, so that’s good.

Today was meant to be the thing I was most looking forward to over the festive break, our trip to see my bestie and her daughter (our goddaughter)..oh and bestie’s husband. Of course we aren’t going now, which is sad  I feel miffed about it to be entirely honest. I know it’s nobody’s fault, I’m just disgruntled.

Not sure what I’ll do today. See where the day takes me. If anyone needs me, I’m the grumpy one in the corner 

Have a lovely day everyone. GWS to the poorly/in pain folk, hoping for improvements today for you all. Sending all the positive vibes I can to poor @ewelsh - hope that you’re feeling much better if you’ve had nebs and hopefully you’re home Emma xx


----------



## Cully

Good Morning.
Oh dear, i do believe you can add me to the poorly list🤒.
I felt unwell on Boxing Day evening but put it down to too much sugary stuff Christmas day.
But then yesterday i felt the same. Hot sweats and tummy 'episodes'.
I'll do a test later. Daren't do one just now as fear it will make me puke!!
Got Tesco coming late morning so hope I'm up to it.
Apart from that I'm staying indoors and keeping warm.
Fingers crossed it's just a short lived bug.
Have a good day everyone. Hope @ewelsh and @huckybuck are on the mend.
And best wishes to anyone else not feeling very well. xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh no @Cully  Keep on top of the temperature if you can, paracetamol and ibuprofen if you’re allowed them with your other meds. If you can keep your temp down, you’ll feel the best you can feel.

What a pain. Stay tucked up nice and warm and feel better soon.


----------



## lymorelynn

Oh dear, so sad to hear so many going down with horrible bugs, including the dreaded C, over the Christmas period 😔
Wishing you all well very soon xxx 
Christmas here was very good. We had a lovely day with my stepdaughter and family and then the manic Boxing Day with 14 for lunch at ours. I have to say the Lambchop girls are happier now that everyone has gone home. My dad will be coming later today to stay for the new year but the girls quite like him so that's okay.
Do look after yourselves every one and have the best day you can xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

How lovely @lymorelynn  how did the smallest one fare with all the people? Certainly a well socialised kitten!


----------



## lymorelynn

Mrs Funkin said:


> How lovely @lymorelynn  how did the smallest one fare with all the people? Certainly a well socialised kitten!


He quietly watched the adults but wasn't too keen on my little Lambs, who were really good and just wanted to stroke him. 
I have been commissioned to make an angel by the five year old - she went through my yarn box yesterday and chose the colours and went online with me to choose a pattern. 😁 Hopefully I can finish it before they go back to Wales. They're staying with the other grandparents but will be coming over to see their great grandad before going home.


----------



## Willow_Warren

Goodness me so many poorly people! I hope you all the care of yourselves and start to feel better soon. 

I’d planned on a nice walk today…but not prepared to walk in the rain! So not too sure what to do with my day… I really need to get some exercise in. possibly need some food shopping and maybe some thread to sew the new felt “animal” I got for Christmas.

I really must stop grabbing a Pringle or chocolate or fudge every time I pass something tempting 🤣

I went to see Ralphie (new horse share) yesterday and took him out for a little hack around the village. I went for a 5ish mile walk afterwards and it was good to get into some new (to me) footpaths. Met this friendly sheep.









right..: must move and must do something with my day!!

Hannah x


----------



## Mrs Funkin

(As an aside @Willow_Warren i tagged you on the crafters thread about something, if you’ve a minute to check it out  x)


----------



## Mrs Funkin

That’s a fine mixed herd of sheep! I love sheep faces, they look like they’re smiling  looks like a Suffolk, a Romney and a Cheviot?


----------



## Willow_Warren

Mrs Funkin said:


> (As an aside @Willow_Warren i tagged you on the crafters thread about something, if you’ve a minute to check it out  x)


sorry I did mean to reply to it… mostly I have such a large list of sewing and part projects to finish I dint think I’ve time to add to it! (Basically I need to give up work 🤣).


----------



## Charity

Good morning on a wet and very windy day.

First of all, love and best wishes to the poorly folk, lets hope they will soon be on the mend and not start the New Year feeling unwell. @Cully, hope whatever you've got will be short lived and not too bad. @huckybuck, hope you will be feeling much more yourself soon. @annalise, I'm really pleased to hear you aren't in so much pain and your concussion is going, its been a long time. @ewelsh, hope you are back home and feeling much better than you have been the last few days. @Mrs Funkin, hope D will be feeling better soon and keeping fingers crossed it passes you by. 

Boy, have I eaten some rubbish over the last few days...yuk! It won't bode well for my annual MOT at the doctors in a couple of weeks.

I have to say the whole Christmas turned out much better than I thought it would which is a bonus. Stepson was on his plane which was packed last night amid loads of people coughing and sneezing. He's asthmatic so does his best to keep away from such folk but not much you can do in a plane other than wear a mask. Soon he'll be back to work in a school with loads of kids which probably doesn't bode well either.

Today is the day we hopefully put the flags out with the arrival of the cabinet. OH said 'shall we phone and tell them they can deliver another day as its absolutely pouring with rain', NO!!!! I told him this cabinet is arriving come hell or high water TODAY!

If you are back to work, at least its a short week. Otherwise, hope most can have a more relaxing day everyone now its all over xx


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Morning all! Im still at the MILs. We went out for lunch yesterday but the service was appalling - they had three people including the chef for a very full restaurant. It was so annoying as I could hear everyone had booked so they knew what it was going to be like. There was two waitresses when we arrived but one then had to jump in the kitchen to cook with the chef whilst the other one ended up running the bar and serving. It was so slow - we were in 2 hours and only just finished our mains when my parking ticket was running out so we had to go. The food did actually taste nice but it was slapdash in its presentation, I kept thinking I could do better!

Anyways, back home today via a stop at a restaurant. It will be nice to be in my own bed tonight. Barney has been on his best behaviour though which is good.

So it seems a lot of people are ill - terrible at this time of year, it really does spoil it. Plenty rest, fluids and the right medication will help. I still have my cough unfortunately so Im going to go back to the doctors in the new year but its a lot better than it has been.

Have a great day all - actually, what day is it?!


----------



## Charity

BarneyBobCat said:


> Morning all! Im still at the MILs. We went out for lunch yesterday but the service was appalling - they had three people including the chef for a very full restaurant. It was so annoying as I could hear everyone had booked so they knew what it was going to be like. There was two waitresses when we arrived but one then had to jump in the kitchen to cook with the chef whilst the other one ended up running the bar and serving. It was so slow - we were in 2 hours and only just finished our mains when my parking ticket was running out so we had to go. The food did actually taste nice but it was slapdash in its presentation, I kept thinking I could do better!
> 
> Anyways, back home today via a stop at a restaurant. It will be nice to be in my own bed tonight. Barney has been on his best behaviour though which is good.
> 
> So it seems a lot of people are ill - terrible at this time of year, it really does spoil it. Plenty rest, fluids and the right medication will help. I still have my cough unfortunately so Im going to go back to the doctors in the new year but its a lot better than it has been.
> 
> Have a great day all - actually, what day is it?!


Sorry yesterday was spoiled @BarneyBobCat, that's just what it was like when OH and I went for our Christmas lunch before Christmas. Not enough staff, long waiting time therefore, bad presentation. Ruins it. Makes you want to turn to drink!


----------



## lullabydream

Morning all!

Last day off before work tomorrow!

I have no plans today, which is pretty much as it's been since I haven't worked for 3 days.

Am definitely tired though! I think after the busy week it's definitely caught up with me. 

Hope everyone can still relax today!


----------



## GingerNinja

morning all.

Back at work today and everyone has gone home, so me and the cats can get back to normal.

Unfortunately I seem to have acquired a cold too  (thanks dad) so was in bed by 8pm last night, not that I slept much. I don't feel too bad just streaming nose and cough, which is agony with my ribs.... which incidentally I can feel clicking which is worrying.

I will have to don a mask and pop to the co-op to get paracetamol because I only have two more doses and may not be able to go if I get worse.

Get well soon @Cully , @huckybuck and @ewelsh 

Excited for the cabinet's arrival @Charity 😁

Must get on, sooner I can finish!

Have a good day x


----------



## SbanR

Good morning. Except it's not, it's been drizzling all morning.
Gosh so many poorly folk. Sending get better soon wishes.


----------



## Charity

@GingerNinja, sorry you've joined the UC (unwell club), hope its short lived.

The cabinet man is working as we speak, it will be a while as it all has to be fitted together. I thought the poor man who helped him bring it in was going to have a heart attack, it is very heavy and he was puffing and blowing. Can't wait even if its just to get boxes of books etc. unpacked at long last. 

Purdey's been given some awesome presents and she's been in her element this morning playing. She's pouting now as playtime is over. Toppy and Bunty are keeping well out of the way. Normal service will be resumed tomorrow. 🐱


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh dear @GingerNinja I was doing that yesterday, the paracetamol and ibuprofen run. I hate that you can only buy one pack of each at a time, I ended up sneakily buying two lots in Tesco, then one each in Aldi, Lidl and Sainsbugs (thankfully all on the same road!). I had a dread of my getting Covid and D still being ill, so I wanted to stock up. I hope you feel better soon. The Poorly Step is getting very full indeed. 

Oh and @Charity your cabinet has arrived! Hurrah! I look forward to seeing the pictures once it's all set up. You must be so pleased.


----------



## urbantigers

Oh dear, so many in the unwell club. I do hope that @ewelsh is feeling better. Also @huckybuck . Sorry you are now feeling poorly @Cully and that you have a cold @GingerNinja . I think you definitely need to go to see the dr @BarneyBobCat if your cough is still not gone. Big hugs to everyone in the UC. And to you @Mrs Funkin Must be so frustrating when you know it’s nobody’s fault but you have to cancel stuff. I hope you don’t spend the whole day being grumpy in the corner  And manage to find something enjoyable to do/watch on tv. This is one of the advantages of spending Christmas on my own - no-one to catch anything from!

Another lie in for me. I can’t stop up late unless I can go back to bed. The boys are being so good - not waking me until gone 6am and not being very loud either. I had Kito cuddles again this morning - I get these on lie in days when Kito comes back to bed and isn’t wanting breakfast when i wake him by moving (although I’m sure he’d eat another one if it was offered). So he climbs over me, taps my shoulder to get me to turn over (I have to lie on my right side for these, he won’t have them on the other side) then he starts with the kneading before flopping down over me.. They are a very good way to start the day. 

I have to go to Tesco after I’m dressed. I didn’t buy enough cat food before Christmas although I have risked one of the re-frozen pouches yesterday and so far no ill effects. I’m out of raw mince though and have decided to cancel tomorrow’s Ocado delivery as I really don’t need much. Apart from cat food and a pork joint for New Year’s Day, I really need very little. I have enough for meals well into the new year. I don’t normally have a delivery between christmas and new year but I grabbed a slot thinking it would save a trip to Tesco….. which it would, but I don’t want to spend £40 as I really don’t need that much stuff. It’s raining but at least it will get me out of the house.

Not much else to report as I haven’t done anything  I do quite like the days between christmas and new year though. Eating leftovers and watching tv. Tomorrow I will emerge from my cocoon. I am meeting a friend either tomorrow or friday, and I want to go back to the garden centre I went to before Christmas. They had no sale items then but they will have now and I’m hoping to buy some christmas stuff for next year.


----------



## Charity

UPDATE ON EWELSH

Have been in touch with Emma this morning. She's back home but still a very poor wee lassie. The doctors think she either has a blood clot on her lung or a bad infection induced asthma. She has more antibiotics and steroids from the doctor and, hopefully those and some greatly needed rest will do the trick. She isn't up to coming on here at present but says hallo to everyone.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh goodness  I hope she also has some anti-coagulants and is booked in for a VQ scan/CTPA and has had d-dimers (bloods) taken. Oh Emma, I so wish I could get in the teleporter and come and make sure everything is being done that needs to be. I hope it's "just" the infection and the ABs and steroids will help you quickly. 

Sending you love and a gentle Mrs F squeeze xx


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Good Afternoon - still very wet and windy here  
Just back from my first outing on my own ! Appointment with one of the practice nurses to check the sore spot on my backside - which thankfully has not turned into a pressure sore (too much sitting/laying for the last 6.5 weeks !) and then a visit to Sainsburys to stock up on essentials (for "essentials" read Lily's favourite gourmet Mon Petit pouches !). Now time to have a sit down and rest my back - which continues to improve.

OMG so many of you down with one or other of the lurking lurgies  Sending you all ((((hugs))))) and warm wishes for a quick recovery. Like someone else said earlier, living on my own I can usually manage to avoid the bugs flying around this time of year plus the Vitamin D I take to help my old bones also helps to boost my immune system.


----------



## huckybuck

Hello again. 
Thank you for all the kind thoughts and wishes. 
I’d like to say I feel loads better but I don’t really. 
I’m not sure how I got through Christmas but I’m out the other side and at least mentally feeling brighter.

I felt absolutely horrid the last few days - the throat/chest/head eventually went to ears/nose/eyes as well. And I was so tired I could have cried. I haven’t been sleeping as coughing too much and bunged up.

I had to ask Aunty P to leave yesterday which I felt bad about but I just couldn’t do it any more. After she went it was bed and I do actually feel better for some rest at last. 

Christmas was ok and no dramas thank goodness probably because Mum wasn’t in the mix. Aunty P was hard work because she’s drinking a lot atm and gets quite sensitive with it but thankfully no fall outs or anything. 

The kids have all been good and Holly lived up to her name this year. Despite 11 people for Christmas dinner she decided she wanted to be centre of attention. We’ve never seen her so sociable, it was lovely. She’s eaten plenty of Turkey and been taking her tablets good as good. 

It’s a lazy day today as tomorrow I have to dig deep and take Hols for chemo (hopefully). Then Fri supermarket shop ready for Mum’s arrival New Year’s Eve. I just hope I can feel a lot better by then as that’s another hurdle to get over. Roll on Jan 3rd lol!!!!

So sorry to hear there are a lot of poorly PFers. @ewelsh I hope you are starting to feel better now and that you are being looked after. Have a good rest and allow yourself to recover.

I hope D feels better soon and you manage to avoid it @Mrs Funkin. Mr HB didn’t catch it when I had it either so everything crossed but definitely keep your distance. 

I do think the bugs are nasty this year - my Dr neighbour thinks that potentially some are still Covid despite not showing in LF tests so dose up well and try to rest and let your body recover if you are able to.


----------



## huckybuck

Oh forgot the most imp thing! The photo lol!


----------



## Annealise

Charity said:


> UPDATE ON EWELSH
> 
> Have been in touch with Emma this morning. She's back home but still a very poor wee lassie. The doctors think she either has a blood clot on her lung or a bad infection induced asthma. She has more antibiotics and steroids from the doctor and, hopefully those and some greatly needed rest will do the trick. She isn't up to coming on here at present but says hallo to everyone.


Give Emma my well wishes. I really hope it isn't a clot on her lung, that's quite serious and would need blood thinners/anticoagulants. Do you know if she had an X-ray ? Hopefully it is the latter she has and the meds start to help very soon. Xx


----------



## Willow_Warren

Good morning!

Can’t believe it’s time to get up and get ready for work! I mean I have to shower do my hair and wear proper clothes!! Life’s hard 

I had plans for my days off… many of them involving having a tidy up! But…erm… I was lazy instead!

hope those that are poorly are starting to turn a corner to recovery

Hannah


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Morning gang, how are we all on this grey and gloomy morning? To be honest the weather matches my mood!

I’m very much hoping that are poorly/in pain folk are improving. However, I know it will take quite some time with @ewelsh  oh Emma, I’m so sad that you are so poorly. I am really hoping that they are planning on ruling out a clot for you. I also hope you have someone with you looking after you.

Husband is doing his usual remarkable recovery thing. He is left with essentially a cold now, though he is coughing which he doesn’t often do. I will do an LFT shortly and I’m very glad we slept separately again last night as he said he wriggled all night long, whereas I just slept 

I need to get out the door for some fresh air today. I feel like I’ve got bed sores after doing nothing since Christmas morning. It’s not really like me at all, I usually do something in a day besides watch telly.

Okay then. Will drink my (very weak!) coffee and it’s up and at ‘em. It’s actually not raining (hurrah!) so I can at least get the bins out.

Have a good day everyone. If you’re back at work, I hope it’s not too dreadful. If you’re poorly, I hope you feel better soon. Extra special love and kisses to Holly and @huckybuck for today too xxx


----------



## lymorelynn

Good morning and gentle hugs for all of our poorly ones 😔 Get well soon all of you. 
My dad arrived yesterday and I think I'm already regretting it 🙄 His usual visits are for two or three days and I was prepared for him just staying over new year but he informed me last night that he would be here for about 10 days. Not sure if I can cope with him for that long. It would have been Mum's birthday on January 4th and he has already asked me not to mention it on the day. I do understand how upsetting it may be for him but I miss her too and would have at least raised a glass to her 😞 
Hope everyone has as good a day as they can and no one else goes down with the lurgy.
Take care of yourselves x


----------



## Ali71

Good Morning
We had a quiet day yesterday after being out on Tuesday, including a roast dinner on our own and a few movies in the afternoon/evening.(@Mrs Funkin The Christmas Chronicle with Kurt Russell was lovely). During the day several work-related calls and emails came through which I answered, we both were starting to get a bit stir crazy with all the sitting round so came into work today to get on top of a few things for next week. We'll probably just work a short day, I'll do a supermarket shop as we need milk and a few essentials. Its always a strange time, this no man's land between Christmas and New Year - personally I'll be glad to get back into a regular rhythm again.
Its incredibly blustery here, rain has stopped for now, so mind if you are out in it. Its a shame it wasn't cold and bright, at least that's more the kind of weather you want to walk in!

@Charity I hope you are pleased with your cabinet after waiting for it so long! That is a brilliant pic of darling Purdey. There was a black lab at our last office (we were on an old farm) and he would never be satisfied with just one throw of the ball, will never forget his sad face he gave me when I had to go inside!
@Mrs Funkin I'm so pleased that D appears to be on the mend, I really hope you don't come down with it and your precautionary keeping apart does the trick.
@lymorelynn I hope you enjoy the time with your Dad, even if it is longer than expected. Is there anything he likes to go out and do that you can plan together?
@ewelsh Thinking of you, our little trooper, and sending love and healing... x
@huckybuck hope you too are improving by the day, all the best with Holly at the vets
@Willow_Warren wishing you a great day at work
@GingerNinja, @Cully - how are you feeling?

Have the best day you can folks xx


----------



## Charity

Good morning all. At least it isn't raining today which is one positive.

For those asking about Emma, she has had x-rays and blood tests which is how they came to their diagnosis but more than that I can't tell you at the moment. Her husband is still at home. We will all keep sending her good vibes and our best wishes for a full recovery.

I'm glad @huckybuck and @Mrs Funkin's D are feeling better and hope all others who are poorly are too including @GingerNinja and @Cully. This is such a horrible time of year health wise.
@huckybuck, hope all goes OK at the vets today.
@lymorelynn, sorry things haven't started well for you. 10 days...oh dear. Could you and Mr L not pop out for a drink to remember your Mum, its not fair you can't do what you want in your own house. 😒
@Willow_Warren, hope your back to work day goes OK
@Ali71, you should be taking advantage of some rest time, not going to work naughty girl. It's strange how we all find it hard to relax and do virtually nothing.

All I have to think about today really is my Waitrose delivery though there are quite a few substitutes. I only ordered yesterday and slots were all booked up until Saturday other than very early or very late ones. I think I got a cancellation thankfully.

The cabinet is in....yay! It kind of didn't go as I thought it would but we are pleased with the result. There are one or two minor problems which he has to come back and do next week. I didn't realise that he would bring the shell of it and then make the shelves, fancy surround etc. while he was here.....that took five hours! It was very noisy at times. There are no handles to the cupboards, we have to now buy those which he will fit which I found odd. I will post a pic once all is ship shape.

At least Toppy and Bunty can come out of hiding today, not sure Bunty will. 🐱

Hope everyone has a tolerable day whatever you are doing.


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Morning! Ive had one of those crap nights sleeps - waking up every hour. I think its because the first time I haven't drank on an evening for a week  

After getting back from the MILs yesterday I went on the bike to burn off some calories - did a race then cycled up a volcano so I was absolutely shattered last night.

This morning is chill out, Im going to go on the bike for a couple of hours - flat route but longer milage. Then we go out at 2pm, early Indian tea at 4pm before the panto at 6pm (oh yes we are!)

Hope people are feeling better, have a great day!


----------



## huckybuck

Morning all. 
Thankfully I’m feeling vaguely human again although I slept really badly (I still wake up coughing every hour) so not sure how I’ll function today.

Mr HB has gone to a golf match so I’ve the morning to try to knock the house into shape and then it’s chemo (hopefully) at lunchtime. I do need to go to the shops today or tomorrow as Mum is still planning on coming for New Year eughhhhhhh. 

My lovely neighbour said she’d send me a photo of a positive LF if I am desperate but I just don’t know if I can do that much as I am tempted lol!!! 

I really hope @ewelsh is turning a corner too - it’s worrying we haven’t heard from her yet. 

And I hope everyone else who feels rubbish can rest up for a few days to allow themselves to recover.

We’ve just had a huge down pour but now the sun is shining so hopefully the day can only improve.


----------



## SbanR

Good morning. It's a beautiful sunny day here, before the rain returns tomorrow.
Will be going out this afternoon to hopefully order a new armchair (vacillating between ordering the 'normal' size, which is a little too big, and the 'small' but there isn't one in the showroom for me to try out.)

Sending get well soon wishes to all the poorly folk especially @ewelsh . You sound so unwell. Hope hubby is doing a good job of looking after you.
@huckybuck do listen to your own advice and get some rest! You don't sound well enough to do all the things you're doing atm. Sending kisses and good luck vibes to darling Holly.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Good Morning peeps  

I managed to sleep through from 1030 last night till 5 this morning, best sleep I've had in nearly 7 weeks AND the sun is out this morning ! So definitely feeling more cheerful than of late  Off to my no2 niece later for her son's 21st birthday lunchtime party (he's the after Christmas baby and I'm the before Christmas baby ) Then tomorrow my sister is coming over in the afternoon to help me sort out housework chores - vacuum, change my bedding etc. The Doctors did say that it would take me 6-8 weeks to recover from my fall and next week will be the start of week 8 - so fingers crossed that I'll be back to "normal" then.

@huckybuck I can wholeheartedly recommend Bronchostop for a persistent cough - either the linctus or the pastilles. It works with any kind of cough - chesty, dry, tickly etc. I've found it to be really effective and try to keep some on hand for emergencies.

@ewelsh I'm so sorry that you are so poorly and hope that the antibiotics and steroids are doing the trick. Sending you lots of the good PF vibes (well they work with our furries so why shouldn't they work with us slaves ?). Looking forward to "seeing" you here when you are well enough to post again 💕

@Mrs Funkin glad to hear that D seems to be on the mend and hoping that you don't go down with whatever he's suffering from !

@Charity I'm happy that you're pleased with your cabinet - any photos yet ? Or have I missed those ?

Right I suppose I'd better sort myself out - make my bed and tidy round before showering and deciding what to wear ! Have a good day everyone


----------



## Tigermoon

Good morning everyone.

I'm so sorry to read that so many of you have been/are feeling under the weather, I hope you all have a swift recovery. I was shocked by the news regarding @ewelsh and I do hope it is nothing more than a chest infection and the antibiotics soon have that kicked into touch.

I also didn't feel too great over Christmas as I am having some issues with a part erupted wisdom tooth (something I really didn't expect to start appearing in my middle age!!). However vigorous salt water washes seem to have resolved the issue, for now anyway.

In better news Frosty had a follow-up appointment with the vet yesterday regarding his Pemphigus and thankfully it looks like the latest flair up has receded. He will remain on the steroids for at least a couple of months to complete the treatment. 

I am trying to drum up the enthusiasm to wash one of the cats. I'll be taking a couple to a groomer, but of the other's one is rather feisty so I'd rather do her myself and I don't know how Frosty is when being washed as I've not had to do it until now. If he is fine then in future I'll take him to the groomer too.


----------



## Willow_Warren

I made it to work… I was doing so well until I found 2 pieces of fudge (cherry and ginger) in the drawer from before Christmas… well they are no more… (does seem a shame to waste good home made food!).

might take a little wonder at lunchtime… but without spending any money!


----------



## BarneyBobCat

I'll give Bronchostop a go @Bertie'sMum - good tip! Ive had a cough since early October, sick of the bloody thing


----------



## lullabydream

Morning all!

Currently at work. It's like I have never been away! Quite an eventful morning though. Short walk to the shop for daily groceries, however the person I am supporting today, his trousers were loose and kept showing his bum, we had to stop every minute to pull his trousers up. We both laughed about it!
Strangely on the walk back, no trousers problems at all! I have never looked at someone's backside so much!

Currently waiting for floors to dry! Then more cleaning and lunch!


----------



## Charity

@Bertie's Mum, glad you are becoming more mobile and were able to get out on your own. Enjoy your lunch party. Photo of the cabinet at the end
@Tigermoon, glad Frosty has improved a lot and you've beaten your tooth problem. Good luck with cat washing...I wouldn't dare
SbanR, hope you find a nice comfy chair, look forward to seeing it
@Willow_Warren, I'm not quite sure whether you ate the fudge or disposed of it...ate it no doubt 
@BarneyBobCat, do tell that cough to cough off 😏
@lullabydream, thank goodness it was a short walk! 😮
@huckybuck, don't do too much or you'll feel yuk later

OK, here's the cabinet. Just needs a hole for leads, door handles which we are going out to get in the morning, the faulty bit replaced and it will be finished. Hoo..flippin..ray  I shall be playing about with what goes where for a day or two.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Charity said:


> OK, here's the cabinet. Just needs a hole for leads, door handles which we are going out to get in the morning, the faulty bit replaced and it will be finished. Hoo..flippin..ray  I shall be playing about with what goes where for a day or two.
> 
> View attachment 581960


Love it ! Just what I would have chosen if my room was big enough to take it  Will you get plain white handles to match the "Shaker" style or fancy ones ??


----------



## Charity

Bertie'sMum said:


> Love it ! Just what I would have chosen if my room was big enough to take it  Will you get plain white handles to match the "Shaker" style or fancy ones ??


OH wants plain white, I'd like fancy, and as I'm being tasked to go out and get them because he can't be bothered, I shall possibly choose what I like.


----------



## urbantigers

Morning!

So sorry that @ewelsh is so poorly. Wishing her all the best and a speedy recovery.
I’m glad you are feeling a bit better now @huckybuck but please take it easy - you’ve been pretty poorly. Love the photos 😄

I love the cabinet @Charity I bet you’re glad it’s finally in place.

I had a bad night last night - first bad night in a while. I’ve been going to bed later this past week and waking later (well done Kito) and then going back to bed for a bit more sleep. But last night was just not good and even when I went back to bed it took ages to go back to sleep. I have also woken with a cough and croaky but I know it’s just my acid reflux cough. My ear is blocked with wax so this morning I’m deaf, croaky and tired! And stiff as a board but hopefully that will ease once I get into the shower.

It looks to be a nice day outside and I really should try to get some fresh air. However, I know I must get as much sleep as possible over the break from work otherwise I will got back next week exhausted. So I am writing off today but tomorrow normal service resumes and I am thinking of going to Ikea (must be mad). I will need to set off earlyish otherwise it will be awful.

I had one of those clearing out the fridge days yesterday. Got the last of the chicken off the carcass and put the latter in the slow cooker to make broth. Last of the ham into the freezer, throw away a few leftovers and discover stuff in the fridge unopened because I’d forgotten I’d bought them and they were lurking at the back. I love the picking at leftovers in the couple of days after Christmas, but I’m also really glad when I can get back to normal meals at normal meal times! I realised yesterday that I’ve had alcohol every day since christmas eve so will have a couple of days off now before opening a bottle of wine on New Year’s Eve. It was actually nice to to to Tesco yesterday, just getting up and moving around and then clearing stuff out of the fridge. Made a change from sitting on the sofa all day watching tv.


----------



## huckybuck

Ooh @Charity I love the cabinet it’s beautiful!!! I’d go antique brass knobs I think! There’s a fab company on Etsy called YesterhomeUK that do some lovely handles and knobs.


----------



## Charity

huckybuck said:


> Ooh @Charity I love the cabinet it’s beautiful!!! I’d go antique brass knobs I think! There’s a fab company on Etsy called YesterhomeUK that do some lovely handles and knobs.


@huckybuck, thank you. I've spent two hours looking through all the knobs on Etsy  I've picked out a few, well quite a lot actually, which I've given to OH to look at (probably a waste of time but hey ho). He'll either say he still wants white (I did include some) or he'll say ' pick what you like' in a defeated voice. 😏


----------



## Annealise

Ooh that looks fab. I have been looking for something to replace my existing TV unit for ages. Would love that but have very high ceilings. Where was it from please?


----------



## Charity

Annealise said:


> Ooh that looks fab. I have been looking for something to replace my existing TV unit for ages. Would love that but have very high ceilings. Where was it from please?


We couldn't find a ready made one just what we wanted and would fit our alcove space so we had it made by a local craftsman.


----------



## Bethanjane22

Afternoon all,

Been a bit MIA over the Christmas break, I tried to be on my phone less and do a bit more “offline” stuff.

Hope everyone had a good Christmas and are enjoying the limbo week between Christmas and new year.

Just been catching up and I’m so sorry the see that @ewelsh has been so poorly. Sending lots of positive vibes her way ❤❤ Lots of love to you Emma


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Good morning from a wind and rain battered seaside. It sounds absolutely gruesome out there! If I was planning on doing anything today, I won’t be now. I’ve not run at all this week, I don’t love it enough at the moment to make myself go when it’s awful weather.

I’ve really done nothing all week. It’s a terrible waste. I feel like I’m just waiting for two lines to appear on my Covid test. It’s weighing very heavily on my mind. It shouldn’t be, after the first two days of feeling terrible, D has been okay, like an ordinary cough/cold/sore throat. I’ll test again in a bit.

Anyway that’s all minor compared to what our lovely @ewelsh has been going through  oh I do hope you’ve still got someone looking after you, Emma. I also hope that you are starting to feel better. Once again I wish there was a teleporter, I could at least come and do something useful. Could someone just invent one already? Please?

Hopefully the rest of the poorly step folk are improving too. @huckybuck @GingerNinja @Cully @Bertie'sMum is that everyone?

ETA: Oh my @lymorelynn ten days? TEN! You are a better woman than I am. It’d drive me to drink having anyone in my house for that long (utter respect for folk who’ve shared their houses with Ukrainian families for months and months). Also @Charity your cupboard is beautiful, choosing handles is a nightmare though, there are so many. We had the same when D’s office furniture was built by a local company. There was a standard choice of 30 but hundreds more…we picked from the 30. 

Right then. Time to drink my tea and then think about doing something useful. Or sit and watch even more telly once I’ve made tea. One of the two 

Happy Fri-YAY (how has that week gone by so quickly?), try to do something that makes you smile.


----------



## Charity

Good morning. Same weather here as with you @Mrs Funkin. We forgot to put our bin out last night and they usually come very early so I got up, donned outdoor clothing and went out. Mother Nature is very angry today I think. 😒 

Emma is improving slowing but has a terrible cough like a lot of people which is causing her pain. Mr E is looking after her admirably she says. Well done Mr E. Hopefully, she will be with us again soon. 

I hope all the other folks who are feeling poorly are doing OK and on the mend or will be soon. 

The cats have managed to find a way passed the screen in the hall so they can come into our bedroom the last two mornings. They were playing football together in the hall yesterday with one of their Secret Santa gifts. They just love the little green spring @Willow_Warren, it is giving them hours of enjoyment. 😸

Last night seemed to just go on and on for me, I woke up loads of times and in between was dreaming about two men stealing things from our garden and my OH phoning the police while I kept watch. 

@huckybuck, I ordered my door knobs yesterday from Etsy, thank you. So many to choose from. I went for some which my OH actually approved of 😲. 

Shan't be going out today in this weather. Plenty to do indoors. 

Have a good day everyone and stay dry .


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Yep it's horrible here today too - very wet and windy. So a quiet day it will be. Panto was fun last night but of course I had a lot to drink so feeling a little worse for wear today - need to get on the bike this morning to burn it off. 

Think we will head out to the shops today to get some food in but that will be about it. I want to feel well for going out tomorrow so its a sober day.

Have a great day all - where has this week gone?!


----------



## urbantigers

Just flying through as I’m about to leave for Ikea (yes, I have taken leave of my senses). It’s very windy here but not wet (yet); however the ikea I go to has a very exposed car park and it always seems windy there so I hope I don’t blow away today. I need to actually buy something I’ve been looking at for ages if it’s in stock (nothing exciting) so I’ve decided to make use of the day as I’m not meeting my friend until Monday now. I might even assemble it myself this afternoon if my hands aren’t too bad!

Love to all the pooflies (oh autocorrect - will not allow p o o r l i e s !!) - I hope all are making some progress and feeling a little better.


----------



## SbanR

It's mizzerly and windy here too but luckily, the wet only started after Ollie's morning walk.
Might make a quick dash into town for some stuff but apart from that nothing else planned.
Sending get well wishes to our poorly members, and thanks @Charity for keeping us updated on Emma.


----------



## Cully

urbantigers said:


> Just flying through as I’m about to leave for Ikea (yes, I have taken leave of my senses). It’s very windy here but not wet (yet); however the ikea I go to has a very exposed car park and it always seems windy there so I hope I don’t blow away today. I need to actually buy something I’ve been looking at for ages if it’s in stock (nothing exciting) so I’ve decided to make use of the day as I’m not meeting my friend until Monday now. I might even assemble it myself this afternoon if my hands aren’t too bad!
> 
> Love to all the pooflies (oh autocorrect - will not allow p o o r l i e s !!) - I hope all are making some progress and feeling a little better.


Pooflies 😄 love it!


----------



## Willow_Warren

Windy here too and I was almost late for work even though working from home… I just didn’t want to get out of my nice warm bed!’

@Charity I’m glad they like the spring…I’d not seen them before Andre’s foster mum gave me one when I adopted him… I then had to bulk buy some as they easily get lost/damaged (not helped my Andre taking some outside!).


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Cully said:


> Pooflies 😄 love it!


Heh, pooflies is brilliant  I love how things evolve from autocorrect errors. In one group of friends I have, we "cross gingers" instead of fingers and in the same group we "Goofle" instead of Google things.


----------



## Cully

Good morning. Just popping in quickly. Tests for COVID are negative but still feeling drained, no energy although thankfully d & v have stopped.
I think it's probably a huge Fibro flare up which i tend to get after too much stress. Just have to bide my time till it fixes itself.
I've been reading all your posts. Thanks to those who have been checking up on me.
Hope all pooflies (@urbantigers )are feeling better. Special healing thoughts to @ewelsh . Glad to hear MrE is taking care of you.
I'm actually quite pleased it's raining as i don't feel so guilty about not being able to go out. Lots to do but it will wait.
Fingers crossed everyone's New Year plans all work out and you have a great time celebrating. The rest of us will be sensible and stay at home where it's warm and there are furry creatures to cuddle up to.😉
Hope D continues to improve and your tests remain negative @Mrs Funkin .
@Charity ,beautiful cabinet. Looks slightly bigger than my flat!! Glad OH approves of the knobs.
@huckybuck ,continue to rest as much as possible. Chin tickles to Holly etc.
@Bertie'sMum ,glad you're up and about. Don't run before you can walk!!

Oh gosh i hope I've covered everyone. 
Have a good day whatever you're doing. Ttfn xx.


----------



## GingerNinja

Morning all.

Windy and a little wet here but I think we have more rain on it's way. I'm working today but hope to finish not too late. I spent yesterday in bed and couldn't focus on reading because my eyes were streaming along with my nose 🤥 A good thing is my constant coughing has actually helped my ribs (after the initial agony) 😆 I'm hopefully on the mend now as I don't feel like I've had a temperature since yesterday late afternoon and was actually hungry this morning. Cats have not been impressed with this slack hooman not staying up to play and cuddle them!

I hope that everyone else is on the mend, especially poor @ewelsh . sending lots of love and special PF vibes xx

I love the cabinet @Charity it's perfect for that spot  I have not yet chosen knobs for mine but no rush..... I may get it painted by Easter 

Must crack on, will catch up later if I can.


----------



## huckybuck

Morning from a feeling slightly better poofly here. 

Still sleeping really badly as I wake up coughing even though I’m not coughing in the day time anymore. But apart from feeling really tired I do feel loads better at last. I can’t believe how long this has lasted for “just a cold” it has to be 11 days now. I never get colds lasting that long lol!!!

Nothing at all planned today and I’m glad. It’s grim outside and I managed to stock up yesterday. So I think it’s going to be a PJ day I’m the warm. I might even go back to bed for an hour later and see if I can catch up a bit.

Hols is fine this morning although she is wary of me today. Hopefully once we get to this afternoon she’ll realise we aren’t going anywhere. 

Hope all the other pooflies are starting to feel a little better today.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Good Afternoon  
Wet and still very windy here so not going anywhere today !! My sister called in at lunchtime to change my bedding for me and to run the vacuum round - BiL came with her and popped into the village to visit our local independent bakers (yummy bread and lovely cakes !!) whilst she "worked". Didn't take long and they've just left - so now the place is clean and tidy until Lily decides it looks better with a sprinkling of fur and cat litter  Can someone please tell me why as soon as I empty, wash and refill madam's litter tray she has to visit it to re-christen it ?????



Mrs Funkin said:


> Heh, pooflies is brilliant  I love how things evolve from autocorrect errors. In one group of friends I have, we "cross gingers" instead of fingers and in the same group we "Goofle" instead of Google things.


We have "knired" on one of the forums I visit - it's a combination of knackered and tired and means "not quite knackered but more than just tired" 

Only another 34 hours to go and 2022 will be done with - I suspect a lot of us will be pleased to see the back of this year !


----------



## Charity

Bertie'sMum said:


> Good Afternoon
> Wet and still very windy here so not going anywhere today !! My sister called in at lunchtime to change my bedding for me and to run the vacuum round - BiL came with her and popped into the village to visit our local independent bakers (yummy bread and lovely cakes !!) whilst she "worked". Didn't take long and they've just left - so now the place is clean and tidy until Lily decides it looks better with a sprinkling of fur and cat litter  Can someone please tell me why as soon as I empty, wash and refill madam's litter tray she has to visit it to re-christen it ?????
> 
> 
> 
> We have "knired" on one of the forums I visit - it's a combination of knackered and tired and means "not quite knackered but more than just tired"
> 
> Only another 34 hours to go and 2022 will be done with - I suspect a lot of us will be pleased to see the back of this year !


I think Lily has been talking to Bunty. I always clear the litter trays and refill them just before bed and then when I'm ready to go beddibyes myself, I look....and it needs doing again. Grrrrr! Is it revenge do you think?


----------



## huckybuck

Grace and Huck sit and watch me whilst I clean and almost before the trays are put back they are in! Mind you Huck will come and shout at me to tell me to go and f**** clean the litter tray Mum, if he thinks it’s been used already!


----------



## Ali71

Milo has even sh*t in the empty tray while I'm emptying the dirty litter into the bin! Sorry love, can't wait 🥴


----------



## Cully

Misty is the same. She will watch to check I'm doing it properly then christen it as soon as it's all nice and clean. Maybe she needs to put her scent on it. 
Mind you she's quick to tell me to get rid of a poo asap, even at 3am🥱. Thanks Moo!


----------



## TonyG

Bertie'sMum said:


> Good Afternoon
> Wet and still very windy here so not going anywhere today !! My sister called in at lunchtime to change my bedding for me and to run the vacuum round - BiL came with her and popped into the village to visit our local independent bakers (yummy bread and lovely cakes !!) whilst she "worked". Didn't take long and they've just left - so now the place is clean and tidy until Lily decides it looks better with a sprinkling of fur and cat litter  Can someone please tell me why as soon as I empty, wash and refill madam's litter tray she has to visit it to re-christen it ?????
> 
> 
> 
> We have "knired" on one of the forums I visit - it's a combination of knackered and tired and means "not quite knackered but more than just tired"
> 
> Only another 34 hours to go and 2022 will be done with - I suspect a lot of us will be pleased to see the back of this year !


Re 2023… 😬😬😬


----------



## BarneyBobCat

BarneyBobCat said:


> I'll give Bronchostop a go @Bertie'sMum - good tip! Ive had a cough since early October, sick of the bloody thing


Ive started Bronchostop today - its absolutely foul! I'll keep going but it tastes awful


----------



## Bethanjane22

Looks like we’re the next ones on the poorly household list, just in time for the new year!

I’ve got a sore throat and a tickly cough, and spent most of last night shivering and sweating on and off. My temperature was 38 this morning but seems to have levelled out again now. My OH has the start of the same too. So we’ll likely be seeing in the new year with lemsips instead of a glass of fizz.

On top of that Luna has an upset stomach, which I think has come from a few too many under the table scraps she received during the Christmas week. Poor girl seems very upset about this change to her bowel movements. She’s fine in herself, just a little off her food and has done a couple of soft number 2’s today. So a bland diet is on the cards for her for the next few days.


----------



## Bethanjane22

BarneyBobCat said:


> Ive started Bronchostop today - its absolutely foul! I'll keep going but it tastes awful


It tastes awful but it works a treat. My dad swears by the stuff.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I didn’t like to say before you started it @BarneyBobCat but Bronchostop is honestly one of the most disgusting things I’ve ever had in my mouth. I think it’s the thyme. I hate thyme.

It does work a treat though.


----------



## Bethanjane22

Mrs Funkin said:


> I didn’t like to say before you started it @BarneyBobCat but Bronchostop is honestly one of the most disgusting things I’ve ever had in my mouth. I think it’s the thyme. I hate thyme.
> 
> It does work a treat though.


Yeah it’s definitely the thyme that makes it taste so vile. Medicine shouldn’t be herby 😂😂


----------



## BarneyBobCat

I don't mind thyme but this is soooooo strong - well let's hope it works. I am coughing a little more tonight which I wonder whether it means it's doing the business. Mind you I did a 30 odd mile bike ride earlier this evening too


----------



## SbanR

BarneyBobCat said:


> Ive started Bronchostop today - its absolutely foul! I'll keep going but it tastes awful


The pastilles taste ten time worse than the liquid, in case you're thinking of changing to them for convenience


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Morning team, well it’s raining and windy again. I currently cannot sleep, woke myself up making a snort/snore about 4am and have a sore throat, don’t feel pyrexial though…so maybe the Dreaded Lurgy has finally got me. I’ll test again in a bit once the man in the spare room has woken up. 

I’m supposed to be doing parkrun today but that will depend on the LFT result. If it’s negative it will be very slow, that’s for sure. My legs yesterday felt like they’d run 10 miles when in fact they’ve not run at all since Sunday.

Watched the first episode of Treason last night based on BBCs recommendation - rationed ourselves though, it’s too easy to binge a Netflix/Prime thing isn’t it? Plus there’s only five episodes, so it could easily be gone in two evenings.

Don’t know what the day will bring. We luckily had no NYE plans anyway, it’s really not our thing. When we were young and lived in London, we’d go up to town for the celebrations but I’d rather stick pins in my eyes than go out on NYE now. The best NYE ever was a surprise from husband to go to a Kylie gig - I’ve just googled it and that was 2006! The last time we did anything we went to a “party” at a friends and it was so dreadful we vowed never to do anything again.

I hope everyone has a pleasant final day of 2022 and hopefully the Pooflies are on the mend a little more today.


----------



## lullabydream

Morning all!

Very bleary eyed here! I was so busy yesterday having a day with my OH, just for a bite to eat, a bit of retail therapy and having my nails done! OH even sat waiting through that experience! He was shocked how busy it was! I thought busy day would mean tired me come night time. However I did do a half hours meds run at 8:30-9:00 which woke me up as later shifts always do. So I was tossing and turning for what seemed eternity to get to sleep! 

It's raining quite bad, and I am supposed to be going food shopping this morning at work. I think we might both look like drowned rats walking in this weather. I finish at 1pm today so hoping that I can have a steady day today and chill in the evening. Although I don't think I will have a drink to celebrate the new year as work bright and early on New Year's Day! To be fair, after my drinking session on Christmas Eve, I haven't touched a drop of alcohol since.


----------



## Ali71

Good Morning, Happy New Year's Eve!

Well it's been piddling down here as well, although doesn't "sound" quite so windy in the surrounding trees. I'm annoyed with myself as I wanted to go and do gym before breakfast and my Asda delivery between 8 and 10. Turned the alarm off and fell back to sleep. Oh well. I must move today even if it's a wet walk in the rain. 

Sorry to hear we still have some unwell folk, I hope it isn't Covid @Mrs Funkin but if it is, that it doesn't hit too hard.... take care of yourself. I had a sore throat yesterday morning but after a couple of hot drinks it went off. I am wondering for me whether it's being stuck inside with the central heating, it's drying out my nose and throat.. So, fresh air a must for me today and a change of scene. 10 days of sitting about sounds attractive when you're busy at work but in reality I have a sore back from too much sofa! I've not really eaten any more than I would normally but I feel sluggish, I'm just not anywhere near as active.

We were struggling to find anything decent to watch having seen most of the Prime and NF movies, so we did a free trial of Paramount plus and have seen Top Gun Maverick and Lost City, which we both enjoyed. 

Hope the medicine works for the cough-ers... remember, the worse it tastes, the better it's meant to be for you!
Sorry to hear you've joined the list of pooflies @Bethanjane22... hope you, OH and Luna all feel better soon

Have fun seeing in the New Year, in whatever style that may be... I expect many will be staying at home like us


----------



## lullabydream

@Ali71 I totally get central heating drying out the nasal passages. I keep having a weird sore throat, and I think oh no is it COVID as it's been doing the rounds at work, as well as an occasional cough. Test and negative but then am right as rain later.

Just an additional note, we loved Top Gun Maverick. We thought it worked really well!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well I’m still testing negative, husband has instant red line in the T department. I’m clearly aching and feeling yuck because I’ve not been doing anything! Looks like it’s time for a very slow parkrun then. From a science POV it’s interesting though. Not only watching the line appear so quickly (all that 15 minute business really isn’t necessary!) but why someone who is in the same house doesn’t catch it too, if it’s meant to be so jolly contagious. Maybe tomorrow will seal my d fate, haha!


----------



## Charity

Good morning. Another horrible weather day. I've actually madly offered to do the dog walk this morning as my OH has got extremely wet the last few days and I don't want him getting any lurgies. Flu seems to be the worst thing at the moment.

I always hate this day looking back at the highs and lows of the year gone and then wondering what's to come next year. The way the world and planet are going doesn't actually contribute towards a feeling of optimism. 😏 

OH was meant to be going out for the day in the wilds of Dorset but as there is a weather warning out he's changed his mind.

I'm another one who often wakes up with a sore throat, my OH says I snore and my sinuses play up at night so I try and contribute it to that.

Sorry more people are coming down with nasty viruses, @Bethanjane, hope yours and your OH's will be short live and Luna gets over her nasty tummy too, that's all you need.
@BarneyBobCat, have a teaspoon of something equally strong after the Bronchostop, Marmite springs to mind ...is that you being sick I hear 

Did anyone watch RipTide the last few nights, pretty good watching?

Well, I must go and brave the elements....mustn't forget to dress first, can you get arrested walking your dog in cat PJs? 

Happy New Year everyone, enjoy yourselves whatever you are doing. I'll be raising a glass to all cat chatters everywhere.


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Morning all! Like most people it's wet here too and we are going out all day to see the family for New Year. Will need to wrap up. Im not much of a New Year person these days - I think it's always a disappointment but Mrs BBC likes going out. I am going to try not to get too drunk as I really do not want to be hangover tomorrow.

Does Bronchostop make anyone else feel hot? I felt really hot in bed last night.

I was very tired last night though - I did a long bike ride with a few decent climbs in it. Burnt 1200 calories ready for feasting today!

Hope all the fellow patients are feeling better today - I recommend whisky/brandy added to tea/coffee if you are not up to a glass of fizz for the New Year - it's delish! 

Starting the day with a McDs to line our stomachs! Have a great day all!


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Very wet and windy again here too  No plans to go out today, and as my sister took care of outstanding household tasks yesterday I'll be hunkering down on the sofa with Lily and a DVD or two 

I'm another one who doesn't "do" New Year's eve - although maybe I'll stay up until midnight to see the New Year in (But more likely I'll be in bed by 11). I can remember one New Year when I was about 19 going to a New Year's bash about 4 miles or so from home.When we left the venue we found it had been snowing for most of the evening and the buses were not running so had to walk home - arrived home looking like a snowman ! Took ages and a hot bath to thaw out 



BarneyBobCat said:


> Ive started Bronchostop today - its absolutely foul! I'll keep going but it tastes awful


I never said it was pleasant tasting only that it is very effective   When I take it I mix it with a little hot water - seems to go down easier that way and not so much after taste.

Yes, to those complaining of waking with sore throats - central heating does have that effect ! I find once I've had a large mug of hot tea and can get out into the fresh air it clears.

@Mrs Funkin still got fingers crossed that D gets better soon and doesn't pass C onto you. Looks like we'll all be dodging bugs this winter as they've announced a twin pandemic of Covid AND flu ! Time to up the vitamin D and get some Echinacea drops in to boost immune systems.

If you are going out tonight p[lease wrap up warm and make sure you've got your waterproofs on !!!!

With all best wishes for a happy, healthy and prosperous 2023 from me and Lily


----------



## Tigermoon

Good morning everyone, 

It's not raining at the moment but I believe we are due to have a pretty dire day weather wise.

We discovered an interloper in the garden this morning, a little ginger cat. He'd jumped right over the cat proofing to the ground which is a fair drop. When shoo'd, he shinned up a small cherry tree and jumped out. Now this is not good news, we've not had an interloper since we put the cat proofing up and there are a lot of cats round us. I'm hoping we never see him again, but my guess is someone has either got a kitten fairly recently or someone has moved in with a young kitten/cat. It could even be our new neighbour although they are renting so im not sure if a pet is allowed. 

I'm sorry to hear that people are still unwell. My sisters have both had something unpleasant this past week. One of them managed to fall of a chair and crack a rib, which is bad enough in itself, but the virus she has causes a cough so you can imagine!!!

Regarding waking up with sore throats that fade away after a short time, I suffer from terrible nosebleeds and was referred to an EMT recently. He did say that central heating dries out your throat and nose, which causes sore throats and increases the likelihood of a nosebleed.


----------



## Willow_Warren

Good morning!

im waiting for the rain to arrive here! According to the forecast it was supposed to be raining by 9am but 10am and it’s still waiting in the wings. I’ve put the rubbish out and gone for a walk (so already done 10k steps).

I’m horse riding later hoping I find a break in the weather.

trying to be good… but I really want some chocolate 😫

Sorry people are still feeling poorly!
M


----------



## Jaf

Hope those feeling ruff get better soon.

Beautiful day here so I must get on. Tomorrow is the last nice day on the forecast, then winter hits. At the moment I'm back in bed watching cats squeak at birds.

Yesterday I did a bit of work on my car, I need to finish it off today. The suspension oil gave me a horrible shower, even after washing my hair 4 times I still smell. Oil got everywhere, ears, eyes, even my belly button. I might have eaten some oil. Luckily it's not bad stuff, some of the crazy car folk reckon it's moisturising!!


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> Well, I must go and brave the elements....mustn't forget to dress first, can you get arrested walking your dog in cat PJs?


You wouldn't do that to dear Purdey would you, she'd be so embarrassed


----------



## huckybuck

Morning all. Happy NYE!!!

Feeling a lot better today!!! I couldn’t get any broncho stop in Tesco the other day - I’m fact I couldn’t get any cough mixture at all bar the glycerol stuff which is just sugar syrup so gave up.

Neighbour (Dr) gave me some Benylin original dry cough that she had in a cupboard from 2014 (she said it would be fine) and it’s got everything in it inc stuff to make you sleep!! I am going to try to find some if they still make it as she swears by it. 

It’s a bit grim here today - I haven’t even been down to the hens yet as it’s pouring with rain.

I don’t mind NYE usually as we just stay in and have a glass of champagne at midnight and comfort the cats when the stupid fireworks go off. Hopefully it will rain so much no one will bother this year! 

However because of Mum’s disruption to Christmas it now means I have her coming this afternoon for a few days eughhhhhh. I have told her I’ve been poorly so not to expect too much but I suspect she’d thinking of a mini Christmas all over again. I could well do without it and did try to postpone her but she wasn’t having any of it!!!

There is one glimmer of light - she’s leaving the f***** rabbit at home!!!!

Hope all the pooflies are feeling a little better today although I feel sorry for the newly emerging ones. @Mrs Funkin I’m not sure you will be out of the woods until Mon if today is day 1 of a sore throat. It took 4 days from onset of symptoms before I showed positive last time. Everything crossed you shake whatever it is off but not sure you should be running if you are coming down with something hmmm.

I watched the first Treason yesterday and really enjoyed it too!!! Looking forward to the rest once Mum gone. 

I also watched my Old School which was fascinating. It was a film/documentary true story of a bloke who went back to school in his 30s pretending to be a 16 year old again. Very odd concept but I did enjoy it.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I’ve no idea when D even picked the Dreaded Lurgy up @huckybuck and by the time he tested we definitely missed the early days of it. It’s all so vague about length of infectivity time so I’m just testing still. I’ve had a sore throat for a couple of days now, I’m only testing because of work and the rules around it. Hope it’s not too bad with your mum, the best thing about having Covid in the house (to be fair, the only good thing) is that we don’t need to make an excuse to see nobody. Although I’m feeling a bit lonely now, it will be nice to see some people socially at some point. I know the rules say D can go out and about without any concern from tomorrow (five days from first positive test) but I don’t think he will as his Test line isn't fading at all yet. It’s all minor in the grand scheme of some of the pooflies though. As for old Benylin, oh yes I used to love the expectorant - made you so sleepy it was lovely. Then they changed it all into non drowsy formulations. I think you can still get the sleepy version behind the counter though. Hope the eight year old bottle helps  excellent cough medicine vintage, who needs champagne


----------



## GingerNinja

Good afternoon fellow pooflies and all.

I've definitely got over the worst of my cold (no temp now) and even cooked myself some dinner last night, with a glass of wine. It's my favourite wine that I hid away over Christmas to have this weekend on my own 😁

Wet here too but not as windy as it has been. It's also very mild but I have just put the heating on because my nose was running again.

I am going to brave the co-op to get more drugs and some bread, just worried about not being able to breathe (I am very wheezy) which may cause coughing.... which may cause a more serious incident (bladder is not what it used to be!). If I'm in and out quickly I should be okay.

I remember we used to add hot water to Galloways cough medicine when I was little and I actually loved the taste of it. The pharmacist where I used to live made up his own cough syrup which was very similar and very good for relieving coughs.

I hope that everyone has a nice end of year, however you choose to spend it. I will most likely be in bed before midnight!

Stay warm peeps xx


----------



## SbanR

huckybuck said:


> There is one glimmer of light - she’s leaving


Who's looking after the poor f**** rabbit?
Home alone


----------



## urbantigers

Sorry we have some more pooflies. Hoping you aren’t too bad @Bethanjane22 and fingers crossed yours doesn’t turn into the dreaded lurgy @Mrs Funkin. Love to all the other pooflies and hope you are improving.

I didn’t have the best night - indigestion I think but I went to bed late and felt quite nauseous lying down so got up which disturbed the boys. So Mosi started playing with his new tunnel. Kito was a bit drowsy to begin with but he perked up and so they were both chasing each other around and through the tunnel at 2.30am. Eventually I went back to bed and Mosi calmed down, but Kito was just getting started and we had a lot of shouting. It was about 3.30 before we all settled down and went to sleep. Of course Kito woke me demanding breakfast 3 hours later, but I went straight back to bed and have only just got up.

It’s dull and wet here too but I need to go out briefly. I don’t do anything on new years eve either except have a glass of wine and watch tv. We always celebrated New Year’s Day more and had people over - it was almost like a second Christmas Day. 

Comment about going out in PJs to walk Purdey @Charity made me remember that when I went to Tesco the other day there was a car parked behind me with 2 young women returning to it with a trolley full of shopping. One was fully dressed but the other was wearing a dressing gown and slippers  I really don’t get that at all. Why would you not put some clothes on? It wasn’t even a case of putting a coat on over PJs or leisure wear that you might wear around the house - it was a towelling dressing gown. Weird.

I still haven’t had my money back from petplan that was paid to them by mistake (£265). I’ve had a text from petplan today re a claim. I haven’t made a new claim but I think the vets have not put in the claim for his dental that he had in November. It was pre-approved and I paid my bit but I think that’s the problem. Head office won’t refund my £265, despite my vets asking them to and saying it was paid to them in error, because when they look at my account it looks as though I still owe them money and they only care about the bottom line. I think the reason for that is they hadn’t put in the claim for his dental so that was still showing as outstanding. To say I’m annoyed is an understatement. I understand that mistakes happen and I’m not mad at the person who submitted the claim and simply ticked the wrong box re who to pay, but I am mad that it’s taking so long for them to give me the money that they owe me. We are back next week for his next Solensia and I am unsure what to do about that now. I was going to pay for it and claim it back from petplan after 2 or 3. But I don’t feel like I want to pay when they owe me money. But if I refuse to pay it gets awkward when they do eventually refund me what they owe as I will then owe them. Or they may not pay it all back if I owe them some. So maybe I’ll just ask them to do a direct claim for the one injection and pay the 20%.

My ikea purchase is still in the car - I can’t be bothered trying to do anything with that today. Maybe tomorrow or Monday. Or maybe I’ll just ask my neighbour if he will do it for me. I bought a few other bits and bobs (like you do) including an artificial fern for the kitchen window. I can’t have houseplants because Kito eats everything. Well you’ve guessed it, he’s munching on the plastic plant too. He vomited a bit of green plastic up this morning .


----------



## Charity

Dear old Benylin, it was great for getting you off to sleep, even before bedtime! 

Sorry your Mum has no understanding of how you feel @huckybuck. You just do your thing and she will have to fit in. New Year's Resolution - don't always do what everyone else wants which stresses you out.
@Mrs Funkin, I'm sorry your NY isn't going to start off well, you and many others I suspect. Fingers crossed you stay negative.
@GingerNinja, glad you're feeling better. Be careful going out as its a horribly damp day so wrap up well.
@urbantigers, sorry you had a noisy night. Listen up Kito and Mosi, your mother needs her sleep! 
Funny you should mention a woman at the shops in her dressing gown, and yes that is weird, but I saw something similar a few weeks ago. Hope you sort out your insurance soon. Must admit I wouldn't want to be paying for anything else if they've got that much. Try some tactful negotiation. 

Had news from Emma earlier, she had a good night with no asthma attack, her first for a while, so that's a positive and hopefully means she's on the mend.  She just needs to build up her strength as I think she's feeling quite feak and weeble. 

My cabinet door knobs have just arrived, that was super quick. OH likes them and I like them so that's good. 










I'd better go and feed the furry natives, they are getting restless.


----------



## huckybuck

SbanR said:


> Who's looking after the poor f**** rabbit?
> Home alone


She’s got a neighbour going in to feed it but it does mean he is only in his hutch and very small run for a couple of days. Mind you it might mean she wants to go home early you never know!!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oooh pretty handles @Charity - bonus being that you both like them.

@urbantigers what a faff with the vet, I'd be very ggggrrrrrr about it. Trying to get money back is a total nightmare sometimes  It's all just hassle you could do without.

If I go to Tesco early in the morning, there are often women there in PJs and dressing gowns. I've seen them with their children in the same attire, so I guess they just think it's normal? It's most odd. I think they tried to ban it at one point in shops near us.

I am wondering if all the pooflies with colds/coughs/temperatures have in fact got the Dreaded Lurgy. It's everywhere! It was funny at parkrun this morning, there is an annoying (sorry!) man who runs alongside people then moves to the next person. I hate it if he tries to run with me! Anyway, he tried twice this morning, with no response from me...but the second time he asked where D was and I said he's got Covid and he ran off and left me alone. Haha!  Must try that more often...


----------



## huckybuck

Dr next door is convinced I’ve had it. She reckons most aren’t showing anymore on LF’s unless still the Omicron variant. She said there are other variants now. I have to say it’s played out exactly as it did in March bar showing up positive on a test.


----------



## oliviarussian

Just popping in wish everyone a Happy New Year, Sorry I’ve not been posting much but do catch up when I can, had a mad busy Christmas cat sitting and cuddling all my kitties who were alone during the festivities…. Today got stuck in a council block lift for over an hour , No phone signal or WiFi and the emergency phone wasn’t working so was shouting and calling for help, finally got rescued by the Fire Brigade and Lord was I happy to see them!!!!!


----------



## Charity

oliviarussian said:


> Just popping in wish everyone a Happy New Year, Sorry I’ve not been posting much but do catch up when I can, had a mad busy Christmas cat sitting and cuddling all my kitties who were alone during the festivities…. Today got stuck in a council block lift for over an hour , No phone signal or WiFi and the emergency phone wasn’t working so was shouting and calling for help, finally got rescued by the Fire Brigade and Lord was I happy to see them!!!!!


You poor thing, not sure I would like that. I've got a friend who hates lifts and she would have an apoplexy if she got stuck in one. Not good though to have no means of calling for help.


----------



## lymorelynn

oliviarussian said:


> Just popping in wish everyone a Happy New Year, Sorry I’ve not been posting much but do catch up when I can, had a mad busy Christmas cat sitting and cuddling all my kitties who were alone during the festivities…. Today got stuck in a council block lift for over an hour , No phone signal or WiFi and the emergency phone wasn’t working so was shouting and calling for help, finally got rescued by the Fire Brigade and Lord was I happy to see them!!!!!


Oh my goodness! My absolute worst nightmare! I'm glad you were rescued safely


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Good Morning and Happy New Year  

I've no idea what the weather is like as it's still pitch-black outside  I've been awake on and off since 1.30, very noisy fireworks at midnight which Lily did not like at all (normally she ignores them) and some were still going off at 2.30  TBH I can't imagine how folks can afford them - they might as well throw their money away and not stress our animals.

Absolutely nothing to do today - especially not any laundry ! My grandmother used to say "wash on New Year's day, wash your luck away" !! I might try to go for a short walk later as no rain is forecast - I really do need to get out in the fresh air  And, as I'm not yet up to doing any gardening, might try texting my gardener to see if he can give me an hour or two to empty my pots (all gone soggy from the snow)

How are all our pooflies today ? Hope everyone has a brilliant start to the New Year and hope there aren't too many hangovers !!


----------



## lullabydream

Morning all!

Happy New Year!

Well I couldn't settle to sleep last night at all. I don't think it helped had a massive catch up with my sister on the phone yesterday. I do tend to phone her religiously on New Years Eve. We talked for far too long so was later to bed than I wanted to be! So just couldn't settle.

Well it's windy and raining here currently no idea if it is going to stick around or not.

@Bertie'sMum I have never heard that saying before, I think I might stick to it today though, so that is one less job!


----------



## Charity

Happy New Year everybody. I have put my nose outside the back door and its very windy but not wet yet. The seagulls are in fine voice this morning.

We had fireworks at midnight for about an hour or more last night, loud ones, selfish people. 😖

My first New Years Resolution was to have a bit of a lie in on Sundays which I never do but the cats put paid to that.
I could hear them scrambling about to get passed the screen in the hall, which they managed successfully again then they came bouncing up on the bed. Toppy sat right on top of me until Bunty muscled in then he started calling to his people (they must have been in Australia by the volume) 😖. I let this go on for about 10 minutes then decided as there was no peaceful lie in today, I'd get up and get their breakfast. OH just ignores it all and puts his head back under the covers.

I hope no-one else has a lurgy starting today - how are you @Mrs Funkin? Also those with one are feeling better each day.

I'm keen to get my Christmas decs down now and get back to normal so might do that today. Otherwise I shall just chill out. 

Have a good day all.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Morning all, I was awake a while in the night so have only recently woken. I’m feeling snotty and sore throaty, with a headache and a background cough. In the old days it’s just a cough and cold but now of course we all think of Covid. I’ll test in a bit. Meant to be parkrunning today but I know from experience if I run when I have the beginnings of a cough it isn’t good. So I’m not going to.

I’ve not heard of that either @Bertie'sMum but I like it! No washing for me today then. I might start on taking down the decorations too @Charity though may leave the tree a bit longer as it’s pretty. I dunno. I’ll probably run out of energy.

I hoping that the pooflie step is becoming emptier - and I really hope that @ewelsh has had another good night and that the tablets are working. What a rotten time you’ve had, Emma. 

Hopefully not too many hangovers here today, I didn’t have a drink even and we were in our separate rooms by 11pm and not even woken by fireworks, which was surprising.

May 2023 bring you joy and many days filled with things you love doing


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Well as you will all expect, awful hangover here. Already been sick. I was doing so well - even had two coffees instead of alcohol during the afternoon. Came home early and I was the sober one - but then I opened a bottle of Prosecco and it all went full on party mood. We were still up at 2am blasting music out. When will I learn? 

Ive cooked breakfast somehow so hopefully it will settle and cure me. 

Happy New Year everyone!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

On the plus side, I get to have husband back in bed with me 










Rats!


----------



## Charity

Oh bad luck @ Mrs Funkin, the only good thing is it gives you more antibodies to fight it if you get it again. Hope it's short lived and you are both better soon. 😏
@BarneyBobCat, New Years Resolution for you m'lad 🤪 
@lullabydream, may be you can catch up with a quick snooze during the day


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Charity said:


> Oh bad luck @ Mrs Funkin, the only good thing is it gives you more antibodies to fight it if you get it again. Hope it's short lived and you are both better soon. 😏
> 
> @BarneyBobCat, New Years Resolution for you m'lad 🤪
> 
> @lullabydream, may be you can catch up with a quick snooze during the day ￼


Yes I've been saying this. I'm too old for partying


----------



## lymorelynn

Good morning all and a Happy New Year to everyone
Oh @Mrs Funkin 😞 what a rotten new year's gift. Hope it treats you gently. Hugs to all of our pooflies and get well wishes to you all.
I learned the no washing on new year's day from my grandmother too and have always avoided doing any.
We've had a busy few days. With dad being here my stepdaughter and husband came over. Then my son and family came and stayed on Thursday night before going back home to Wales. So at least I haven't had to put him with him on my own. He has drunk too much as usual and talked a lot of nonsense 🙄 but on the plus side my nephew messaged him yesterday to say he would be working near him next week and could he stay for few days 😁 So he's going home tomorrow 😁 
No use trying to do much while he's still here so it will be a quiet day and a nice meal this evening. Hopefully he'll be sensible drinking knowing that he will be driving home the next day. 
May the new year bring you good health and happiness. Be kind to yourselves xxx


----------



## Tigermoon

Happy New Year all you all!!

It's a hazy sunny day so far but I noticed some murky looking skies to the south. Not sure we are are too get more rain today. 

The cats are all good. I've been doing marathon grooming sessions over the last few days as they are all shedding like nobodies business. At least the egg yolk lecithin sends to be doing its job regarding hairballs. 

My mum is unwell, and has been for a few days. Definitely not covid or flu, as it's not that type of illness. Not sure what's going on there, but she seems to be getting worse. I'm wondering whether a doctor needs to be called and if they'll do house visits 

@Bertie'sMum to be honest I don't think the financial crisis is as bad as is portrayed in the media. Sure some are struggling, probably those who struggle anyway, but the housing market is incredibly buoyant (houses are sold within days round here), people are still walking out of the supermarkets with rammed full trolleys and holidays are already being booked for summer!
@Mrs Funkin I'm so sorry you've been caught by the dreaded covid. I hope you and your husband are feeling better soon. 
@BarneyBobCat self inflicted injures, so I have no sympathy 

I hope everyone who is still poorly makes a swift recovery.


----------



## SbanR

Morning all and a Happy New Year.
Sending get well wishes to all the pooflies, hungover ones included 😅 
Poor Mrs F, you've joined their number
I've had it then. Ollie's bedding is merrily tumbling round the machine; I wanted to take advantage of the beautiful day to get his stuff on the line.
My washing scheduled for tomorrow as it's another lovely day before we get yet more rain.
Going to take a walk later and drop off Ollie's rejected food to my local rescue.

May 2023 be a happier one for all of us.


----------



## Willow_Warren

Oh no @Mrs Funkin i hope it’s not too bad for you. 

I’m sure someone on here mentioned panettone… well whilst in Tesco this morning (on a search for eggs as I fancy one last treat for the holidays of a pavlova… 3rd shop lucky!). I picked up a panettone… jusa small one reduced to 55p. 

anyhow… dinner to put in the slow cooker, rabbits to clean out and a horse to ride 😀


----------



## Bethanjane22

Morning all,

Happy 2023 to you all 🥳

We spent the night at home last night, I had a stinker of a headache all day yesterday which just didn’t shift. So I had a sober NYE. First one in a good few years.

This morning I’ve woken up with the return of my facial rash which I’ve had on and off all through 2022. From what I can see it looks to be linked to a viral infection, which makes sense as it only seems to rear it’s ugly head when I’m ill.

Sorry to see that you’ve got the dreaded Covid @Mrs Funkin, Hope you both make a quick recovery.


----------



## lullabydream

@Charity I wish I could snooze during today, no such luck as I have done my first hour at work; which was meal prep for today's new year day dinner. Though had a lovely cuppa and chat so not too bad, then I am back again to cook the meal I prepped at 1pm. 
I have to have a moan though! Usually meal prep is put meat in slow cooker. However the person who did the meds this morning put the meat in for today; a small chicken breast. Is it just me, that when I put meat in the slow cooker I put the tiniest bit of water in too. Well I was completely shocked that the whole slow cooker was filled to the brim with water...so I was scooping it out with a jug! It's the same person who doesn't get how a steamer works; most people we support have a steamer for the hob so I don't understand how this person has never seen them in action! She just plops all veg in the base of the steamer! 

Apologises for the rant. It just gets tiring on every shift when veg has been prepped you are there scooping it out!

Sorry @Mrs Funkin to hear the dreaded lurgy has got you. At least the bright side is sharing a bed again as you said!


----------



## Ali71

Happy New Year everyone 

Just as the holiday is coming to a close, I manage to have a lie-in till gone 7! (of course it was my "second sleep", Milo was still on it at 3.30). I am still in nightwear and contemplating the day. We didn't stay up or drink so no hangovers, (sorry @BarneyBobCat) but I'm sure your celebrations were worth it!
It is beautifully bright here and still really windy, too much for a bike ride after last week's efforts so I may walk again instead.
I think you did very well to get this far without catching it @Mrs Funkin but what rotten luck - I bet your running "companion" is glad he shuffled off now! I hope it's short-lived and you're both on the mend soon. Take it easy and do what you would tell us all to do, be kind to yourself.
@Tigermoon sorry to hear your Mum is unwell, I hope you can get her some help if needed.
@lymorelynn I'm glad to hear things worked out well with your Dad, sounds like you have had a lovely family Christmas
@GingerNinja how are you doing? x
@Willow_Warren enjoy your ride today
@Bethanjane22 hope your headache shifts at last (they're the worst)
@lullabydream someone needs educating about slow cooking eh? Have a good day


Lets hope 2023 is kind to us all 🤗🤗


----------



## huckybuck

Happy New Year Everyone!!!! 
Well I sincerely hope it is.

Mum arrived and despite having copious amount of drink we managed to stay off the subject of Aunty P and Nanny and Christmas so successfully got through NYE without an issue.

I did drink way more than I am used to and we didn’t go to bed until after Jools Holland so feeling delicate with little sleep is going to make a long day today.

We have to pretend to do Christmas all over again. When she finally gets out of bed it will be a cooked breakfast then opening gifts and then Christmas dinner. I forgot to take the Turkey crown out of the freezer yesterday but I’m pretty sure it can be cooked from frozen so we’ll see. We might not be eating until late tonight though lol! 

Poor @Mrs Funkin tbh it didn’t surprise me but I really hope you have it mildly. My advice is listen to your body and rest. You might think in a few days you are ok again but it seems to keep coming back to bite you in the bum so try not to overdo things. 

I hope @ewelsh is feeling a lot better today too and we’ll see her soon.

And wishing all the other pooflies well. I definitely feel more like myself now just very very tired.


----------



## BarneyBobCat

huckybuck said:


> Happy New Year Everyone!!!!
> Well I sincerely hope it is.
> 
> Mum arrived and despite having copious amount of drink we managed to stay off the subject of Aunty P and Nanny and Christmas so successfully got through NYE without an issue.
> 
> I did drink way more than I am used to and we didn’t go to bed until after Jools Holland so feeling delicate with little sleep is going to make a long day today.
> 
> We have to pretend to do Christmas all over again. When she finally gets out of bed it will be a cooked breakfast then opening gifts and then Christmas dinner. I forgot to take the Turkey crown out of the freezer yesterday but I’m pretty sure it can be cooked from frozen so we’ll see. We might not be eating until late tonight though lol!
> 
> Poor @Mrs Funkin tbh it didn’t surprise me but I really hope you have it mildly. My advice is listen to your body and rest. You might think in a few days you are ok again but it seems to keep coming back to bite you in the bum so try not to overdo things.
> 
> I hope @ewelsh is feeling a lot better today too and we’ll see her soon.
> 
> And wishing all the other pooflies well. I definitely feel more like myself now just very very tired.


Stick it in the Ninja! 








How To Cook A Frozen Turkey Breast In The Ninja Foodi


Yes, you should have gotten that turkey breast out of the freezer in time to thaw before Thanksgiving. But life happens, right? No need to stress! I’ll show you how to cook a frozen turkey breast in the Ninja Foodi (and give it a gorgeous, golden-brown skin) in time for dinner. While many...




www.ohsweetmercy.com


----------



## SbanR

@huckybuck I suspect you hoped/knew BNC would come to the rescue with an answer to your frozen turkey crown!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

BarneyBobCat said:


> Yes I've been saying this. I'm too old for partying


I've got ten years on you BNC and I've not stopped yet 

Well, currently I have, obviously...but not as a rule of thumb. Hope your fry up did the trick!


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Mrs Funkin said:


> I've got ten years on you BNC and I've not stopped yet
> 
> Well, currently I have, obviously...but not as a rule of thumb. Hope your fry up did the trick!


Im a lot better now thanks. I just need to calm myself down - Im always terrible when we do shots


----------



## Mrs Funkin

BarneyBobCat said:


> Im a lot better now thanks. I just need to calm myself down - Im always terrible when we do shots


We do a great shot called an After Eight. Split shot glasses, creme de menthe in the one side (poured first) and then Baileys. Lovely they are  Make you fall over though!


----------



## urbantigers

Good morning everyone, sorry afternoon. I’ve not been up long. Stopped up late last night, not partying or anything but I knew there was no point in going to bed before fireworks as they’d just wake me up. There are a couple of houses near me that never miss an opportunity to set off a lot of fireworks so I knew they’d be loud and they were. Woken at usual breakfast time by Kito so fed them then back to bed. Then Mosi was sick under the bed - cue pulling out bedroom furniture so that I could clean that up. Not what i wanted at 7am. However back to sleep and didn’t wake until nearly 1pm. Kito came for Kito cuddles so I could hardly turn him away. I had planned on roast dinner middle of the day but that’s not happening now - it will be ready when it’s ready. I’m still on coffee. I turned the tv off at the mains last night forgetting I had set the New Year’s Day concert from Vienna to record so have had to find it on catch up and have had a few problems accessing catch up lately. Finally got it so can prep lunch with that on in the background. It makes me think of my dad as it’s one thing we always watched together on New Year’s Day..

Sorry you have succumbed @Mrs Funkin Not how you would wish to start off the new year. I hope it isn’t too bad and goes quickly. Hone the rest of our pooflies are feeling a little better. My cough is worse but I still think it’s my acid reflux cough and not the lurgy (and def not THE lurgy). However I will test for THE lurgy tomorrow morning as I’m meeting a friend for coffee.

As for those self inflicted pooflies - yes I’m talking about you @BarneyBobCat  - I hope you feel a bit less fragile as the day goes on. I only had 2 glasses of wine last night, but today is a good excuse to drink at lunchtime so I’m about to pour myself a glass.

That sounds like my worst nightmare @oliviarussian I use a lot of lifts being a wheelie, but have fortunately never been stuck in one yet.

I like that saying @Bertie'sMum I have been intending to put some washing on every day for the past few days but not got around to it. I want to do bedding, well bottom sheet at least not sure I can face changing all the bedding, but the boys are always on the bed  I did wonder whether I should try to get it on today, but clearly I can be excused from doing anything today!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Right. I've done no washing to avoid washing the luck away and we are having pork loin for tea, which is apparently good luck! So that's me sorted for 2023 

As it's a Bank Holiday tomorrow and I work in an outpatient department, after I rang into work this morning to find out the current policy for being Covid positive, I texted my manager. I apologised for texting on a Sunday but said I wanted to let her know so she could put a message on the clinic WhatsApp (I'm not on it) in case anyone could work on Tuesday. I've not heard anything from her. I'm sure she's pissed off and thinks I've been gallivanting about, which I clearly haven't as D has been positive - I've been in the outside for a run (once!) and to the supermarket. She can look at my TV viewing pressure sores if she would like  

@lymorelynn I am really glad that it went better with your dad than you thought, thank goodness. 

@Tigermoon there's a GP home visit service with most GPs now but not on a BH I suspect. Your poor mum, I hope you can speak with a GP at least on Tuesday. It's not like anyone would even want to go to an urgent care centre currently, I can't imagine what the waiting times are like even for that, compared to A&E. 

We've taken down a lot of decorations today, I wanted to do it in case I felt grim over the next few days. I can't bring myself to take down the tree yet though. I just love it too much. 

Right. Off to watch some more telly, haha.


----------



## GingerNinja

Happy New year everyone!

Goodness knows where today has gone already and I've not really done anything (was going to wash bedding but couldn't face it and didn't want to upset Ginkgo - so hopefully avoided losing any luck 🤞)

I was in bed before midnight but awake a lot. Not one firework here thank goodness.

I am feeling better again in myself just fed up with waking every 20-30 mins coughing/needing to blow my nose 👃 so just very tired and a bit fuzzy.

The co-op had sold out of paracetamol yesterday which either goes to show how many bugs are about, or shows that people were anticipating partying hard with BNC 🤣 

What bad luck getting the dreaded lurgy after all this time. I hope that your symptoms are mild @Mrs Funkin 

@Tigermoon I'm sorry your mum is unwell. Why don't you call 111 if you're worried? I've heard that they are usually very helpful x

I was going to take my tree down but have enjoyed the lights in the evening whilst doing dinner (or at least snacks 😂) so will do it tomorrow. Nothing planned for the rest of the day, including dinner so may just cook some sausage rolls to get rid of them. I need to sort out my Tesco delivery for tomorrow but it's difficult to know what to get when you've lost your cooking mojo 😔

It's due to be wet here from about 7pm so I'm going to see if I can get Ginkgo up and out soon out he will be a nightmare this evening!


----------



## lullabydream

Evening all..well I think it's the evening!

Work went fine. Did lots of little jobs for the person I support but nothing too taxing. OH took the decorations down today. It was the best day for us to do it, due to work schedules. We usually leave it to just before the twelfth night..unless work gets in the way like this year! OH text me when we he had finished to tell me the room looked bare and empty now! I will miss the lights in the evening too @GingerNinja 

Looking forward to tonight's tea. Roast beef with a few trimmings! Then chill, I might even treat myself to a Bailey's tonight!


----------



## Cully

Is it still NY Day? Blimey, i can't remember being such a busy one before, so I'll crack on while half watching Emmerdale's 50 years.
@Mrs Funkin , sorry COVID has finally visited you. But you're on top of your jabs so shouldn't be too unwell. Fingers crossed.
@lullabydream , hope your roast beef was as lovely as it sounds.
I didnt have a Christmas dinner but tonight's Somerset pork with roast pots and sprouts made up for it😋.
@GingerNinja ,glad you're feeling a bit better now. At last!
I had to sit with my friend today while she called 111 as she was coughing and couldn't get her breath. It took over an hour before she actually got to speak to someone. So, although they are helpful, you have to be prepared for quite a wait.
If I hadn't sat with her she'd have put the phone down in frustration😟.
Hope your mum is feeling better now @Tigermoon what a worry.
@BarneyBobCat ,when will you learn you ask. Hopefully before you've pickled something!!
@huckybuck ,glad to hear you're feeling a little better and you're up and running very soon.
@ewelsh, so pleased you seem to be improving and continue to do so. 
@Charity ,sounds like Toppy and Bunty are on top form with their preferred way of getting you out of bed😄.
I was watching Mary Poppins Returns earlier and thinking what a shame 'the children' couldn't enjoy watching together as they did the other day☺.

Hope all the pooflies are improving and will soon be fully recovered, and sorry if I've missed anyone. Brain's still foggy😵‍💫!?!
Early night for me I think.
Enjoy what little is left of the evening. Goodnight 🥱.


----------



## huckybuck

Still evening here just. 

Managed to get through the day ok. Bacon sandwiches. Opened presents. Drank more champagne. Watched a good film (The Circle). Cooked Christmas dinner. Drank wine. Watched Gogglebox. Finally just sent her off to bed.

I would have liked to take my decs down today but thought it a bit rude. Hopefully I’ll do some if not all tomorrow. Avoided doing any washing but wish I’d got a joint of pork instead of Turkey for dinner now. We need all the luck we can get for 2023 I think.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Urgh! It’s a very early good morning from me. Sleep is not my friend, I feel sick and dizzy and a bit “coldy”. Nothing too dramatic, it’s just stopping me sleeping. Pesky beeping mains wired smoke alarm started beeping which woke me in the first place. I’ve now gone into the sickroom to give husband some peace. 

Manager replied to me and was perfectly pleasant, so that’s good. I’ll have to wait until Tuesday though to figure out the guidance as it’s BH so won’t be able to speak to anyone. Thing is, if it wasn’t Covid, I’d go to work feeling like I do as I don’t currently feel horrendous. I don’t think I’m allowed to go though as I’ve tested positive, even though now we don’t have a Covid code for absence. So I’m not allowed to go to work with covid, even though I could work but they count it as normal sick time, even though they are telling me I can’t work. Goodness knows. It really would be easier if it wasn’t a BH today…

Plans for the day? Who knows! Let’s see where it takes me…maybe take the tree down? Maybe watch telly and get more pressure sores to add to the collection  Hope all the pooflies are doing okay. Glad you survived your second Christmas @huckybuck - happy Fake Boxing Day for today!

Have a good day everyone. Hope you all get chance to do something fun and if you’re on the Pooflies Step that you feel better.


----------



## Bethanjane22

I’m joining the very early morning club too.

Been awake since about 3am. Chest is tight and my face is on fire. Feels like I have ants crawling over it, this rash is so itchy and hot. So I’ve come down to the sofa with an ice pack for my face. 

I’m starting to think that I don’t just have “the lurgy”.
I’m meant to be back in work on Tuesday but at this rate I won’t be going anywhere other than to see the GP.

Your 2nd Christmas Day sounds like it went well @huckybuck , hopefully you can get the decs down tomorrow and then find a bit of time for yourself to put your feet up.

Today I plan to do everything I can to calm down my face, I was planning to make a Mac & cheese to try and use up some of the leftover Christmas cheese, but I’ve not had much of an appetite this last 4 days, so I’ll see how I feel when it get light out.

Hope everyone else who is feeling poorly feels a bit better today ❤


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh @Bethanjane22  that sounds rotten. Can you at least take some piriton to calm the itch, if you’re allowed to? That sounds a total nightmare, you poor woman. Hope you can ge5 an urgent GP appt.


----------



## Charity

Good morning from another early riser. Oh you two early girlies, @Mrs Funkin and @Bethanjane, I'm so sorry you're having such a rotten time. Everything is worse at night isn't it. Off to the GP sounds a good idea @Bethanjane as that must be horrible for you. Glad your manager was understanding @Mrs Funkin, you rest up in bed today.

I just couldn't sleep most of the night thanks to my OH staying up past midnight watching James Bond. I went to bed at about 10.30 but my brain tells me its no good going to sleep as he will wake me up when he comes to bed so I don't, then that makes for a very restless night.  

I could have got up at 3 or 4 but hung on until 5 then decided to get up to stop Bunty and Toppy doing their newly learned trick of escaping the living room so that's where I am with a cuppa. There are lots of stars in the sky so that bodes well for a nice day when it gets light. I can hear a fox calling outside too.

Yesterday, I had a rummage through the loft and got down quite a few cat items I really no longer need like beds etc. and contacted the cat rescue lady near me who said she would like them all so OH and I will be off to hers later with it all plus two bags of food not wanted. 

I am definitely going to take the decorations down, I put it off yesterday but must get on with it so as to get back to normal. 

I got waylaid yesterday as I spent a couple of hours clearing out old e-mails, I won't embarrass myself telling you how many I've got, suffice it to say they go back to 2012! I found three lovely photos of a friend of mine, who passed away in the summer, with my Siamese cat, I remember I took him to visit her all those years ago when I first had him. She loved cats but didn't have one of her own due to having Parkinsons. 

@huckybuck, I'm glad you're surviving, shame you've had to have Christmas Day 2, one is quite enough. Not much longer now....hark, I think I hear a desperate rabbit calling. 😋

I hope everyone who is feeling poorly is getting better day by day. To everyone else, have a good day if you can, we need to make the most of the good days.


----------



## Willow_Warren

Good morning I didn’t sleep too week either… awake at 4am! Weird dream, blocked nose (just a lasting remnant of my cold from a couple of weeks back and I’d run out if decongestan) and worrying about something quite trivial + back to work today & looks like I’ll be in the office 4 days this week which I,m it looking forward to as it’s just such a long day!

the decorations are still up! Going for a short walk before work (working from home) but hoping if I start early I can finish early as off to ride Alphie after work.

@Bethanjane22 sorry to hear you are still poorly

@Mrs Funkin hope the worst of Covid is staying at bay

@ewelsh thinking of you.

Hannah x


----------



## Bethanjane22

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh @Bethanjane22  that sounds rotten. Can you at least take some piriton to calm the itch, if you’re allowed to? That sounds a total nightmare, you poor woman. Hope you can ge5 an urgent GP appt.


I could deal with the normal virus symptoms but this rash is something else. It makes it impossible to sleep unless none of my face is touching the pillow.
I’m already on pretty strong antihistamines from the GP for another skin issue so I’d hoped they’d be helping, but it doesn’t look like it 😩

Sorry to hear you’re struggling to sleep too, nothing worse than being unable to rest when you need it. Hope today will allow you some time for a nap or two 🤞🏻


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Morning. Ahhh waking up without a hangover is so nice! I managed to get over my major New Years eve ill feelings around midday but wasnt 100% all day. After I'd cooked roast pork for tea (it was amazing) I went on the bike last night and was sweating profusely which Im pretty sure was mostly vodka! 

So a quiet day today - we have some Christmas food to eat up so its going to be very snacky. Im going to get the decs down and I want to do a tip run to get rid of some crap in the garage. I'll be squeezing in a nice long bike ride too to get my diet back on track. 

Then back to work tomorrow - its come round so quick but it always seems to at Christmas as we are just so busy seeing people, I never feel properly rested. 

Hope all the ill folk feel better soon - have a great day all!


----------



## SbanR

Good morning. It's a beautiful day as forecast, so another load of laundry in the machine soon.
Thinking of all the pooflies and sending get well soon wishes.
Gosh @Bethanjane22 that rash sounds like sheer torture  Poor you.
@Mrs Funkin looks like it's just as well you have covid then! Otherwise you'd be off to work feeling dizzy and sick. You're too conscientious for your own good.
Thinking of you @ewelsh hope you're continuing your recovery.


----------



## lullabydream

Well I am up! Slept really well last night. I went up to bed about 9:30 and I think I wasn't too long before I was fast asleep. I don't know if it's a good thing or bad. I am on late shifts tonight and tomorrow so will be wide awake after work and not being able to sleep.

@Bethanjane22 that sounds terrible to deal with. I hope you get the help you need. 

@Mrs Funkin our policy on COVID is roughly the same as the NHS. So COVID is now another sick day which can obviously flag up an issue if you have had some sick days, but you cannot go to work and need negative tests before returning. Not sure if it's one or two negative tests I think they are asking for 2. I must say the people at work who tested positive for COVID did not feel too bad and we're desperate to get back to work although I don't think being dizzy is great for you! Definitely get your rest!


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Good Morning  
A sunny but cold morning here - first lot of laundry is on (but don't think it will dry outdoors today  )

Need to sort out my week - shopping and order my repeat meds tomorrow and bone density scan on Wednesday - which, hopefully, will be OK. If it shows that I do have osteoporosis I would have thought that I would have definitely broken something when I had my fall? Then Thursday hope to be back volunteering in my charity shop - I have missed the companionship of the other volunteers and seeing our regular customers ! 

@Mrs Funkin so sorry to hear that it is the dreaded C - hope you only get a mild dose and are back on form soon.
@Bethanjane22 my sister suffers with rosacea and finds that bathing her face with milk sometimes helps - might be worth a try ?
@ewelsh how are you doing now Emma ? Hope you are on the way to recovery 

I think I had better go now as
(a) I do need to get washed and dressed and
(b) Lily is determined to get my attention - she's been walking in front of my computer screen whilst I'm trying to type this and is now sitting on the dining table checking out the hyacinth bowl my niece bought me for my birthday 

Have a good day everyone


----------



## GingerNinja

Good morning. It's lovely and sunny here at the mo.

I've changed my bedding so Ginkgo is sulking at the end of the garden, why does he not like clean bedding? Weirdo! Luna loves clean sheets/blankets/towels and was in the linen cupboard quick as a flash 😂










I shall be taking the tree down today and will do a bit of cleaning. Not to much as just changing the sheets left me breathless.

I also want to clean a couple of large picture frames. I have nice prints in them but I've had them for 20+ years and want a change now. I'm planning on painting the frames at some point.

I'm sorry that your rash is bad again @Bethanjane22 🙁 and hope that you will be able to get something for it this week.

I'm glad that you don't feel too ill @Mrs Funkin but you should still take it easy so that you recover as quickly as possible. I hope that you manage to get a nap in this afternoon x

I sleep much better last night, I left the heating on low because it's changes in temperature that make my nose run a lot and it seemed to work a bit.

I hope that any other pooflies are recovering well too with a special hug for @ewelsh xx

Have a good day!


----------



## huckybuck

Morning all. 
She’s still in bed reading her iPad - been doing it since 9 this morning??? I am really hoping it’s going home day today! 

I need to get back to some normality. Slept terribly last night as couldn’t get off until about 2. Somehow I need to get back into a normal body clock.

I’m going to try not to have any alcohol until my birthday and start eating much healthier although I still have a lot of treats to eat up. I might send them next door to my neighbours to finish. We’ll see.

Hoping to try to get some if not all my decs down today - I love it once everything is put away as it feels like a weight lifted. And a less cluttered house feels so much calmer.

I’m on the home straight now. 

I hope everyone still feeling yuck is feeling a bit better today.


----------



## Cully

Bethanjane22 said:


> I could deal with the normal virus symptoms but this rash is something else. It makes it impossible to sleep unless none of my face is touching the pillow.
> I’m already on pretty strong antihistamines from the GP for another skin issue so I’d hoped they’d be helping, but it doesn’t look like it 😩
> 
> Sorry to hear you’re struggling to sleep too, nothing worse than being unable to rest when you need it. Hope today will allow you some time for a nap or two 🤞🏻


Have you tried E45 anti itch cream? 
I get unbearable itching on my arms and hands due to nerve damage and find the cream works very well as I don't want to start taking _more_ tablets. Might be worth a try. I think I got it from Tesco.
I hope you can find some relief, it sounds awful.


----------



## urbantigers

Good morning. That sounds pretty awful @Bethanjane22 I hope you manage to get no worse @Mrs Funkin and can sort out the work situation. Love to all the other pooflies. I hope today goes quickly for you @huckybuck and going home day is sooner rather than later.

I’m sort of in the poofly club as my cough is nasty and I was very short of breath and wheezy last night, but multiple doses of my inhaler did help (sometimes that’s the only way I realise it’s asthma as I tend not to wheeze in classic asthma fashion but cough instead and feel short of breath). Although I feel rough, I am going to try to meet my friend later as the wether is bright and sunny so I think it would do me good to get out. I’m just doing a covid test now, although I’m sure it’s not that. If I’m going to be sat in public coughing, at least I will know it’s not covid although other people wont. I’ve also got generalised chest/rib pain but pretty sure that’s my costocondritis raising it’s ugly head.

Last day of the long break. Funny how you look forward to these things (time off work more than christmas tbh) but they go by so quickly and now we face those long months until spring when there seems to be nothing to look forward to  Hopefully my wheelchair will arrive soon to give me something to get excited about. I have a week booked off work early February so I’ll just be wishing January to be on it’s way, Wishing my life away I know.

Time to make coffee and go look at my covid test result.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh goodness @urbantigers I hope your LFT was negative. We've not got much more room on the Pooflie Step have we? Blimey. 

@GingerNinja I am loving Luna in the airing cupboard, how adorable  

I am weary now. The decorations are all down and in the loft, two loads of washing done and mostly line dried, bedding changed from festive kittens to normal boring non kittens. Not much I know but it's whacked me out after not much sleep last night. Being awake for six hours was jolly tedious.

Might have a little rest now. I must be poorly as I can't even be bothered to think about making dinner. I really would like some soup but I haven't got any  might have to write husband a list and send him to the shop tomorrow! That should be interesting, hehe.


----------



## Willow_Warren

Oh @Mrs Funkin I know wheat it’s like what you are poorly and fancy one thing and just one thing but you haven’t got it! Once I just wants cream crackers!

now is wouldn’t be a problem as we have those little robots that deliver in 30 minutes or and you just have to make it to the end of your drive! (Actually where I like you can get almost anything delivers…when I had covid I treated myself to a costa delivery….Not something I would normally spend money on but I felt I could i those circumstances)


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Mmmm, cream crackers with Lurpak, I could just eat that. However I haven't even got any cream crackers, I've only got fake Lidl Ryvita  

We probably could get most things delivered but I don't really know what I want. Hopefully next week I will know what I fancy and we can do something nice after the miserable-ness of Double Covid and having to cancel our festive plans. Yep. I'm still the grumpy one in the corner, hehe.


----------



## Bethanjane22

Thanks all for your well wishes, my rash seems to have improved, I managed to find some hydrocortisone cream from when I had a similar rash before. I’ll put a tiny bit on before bed and see how I go. 

However, I now have 2 cats with upset stomachs 😩😩😩
Nova just dashed to the litter tray to do a stinky soft number 2. I’d been feeding Luna a mixture of thrive chicken and some boiled chicken but had been continuing to feed Nova her normal food. Wish I’d switched her too.

I cannot think for the life of me if what could be making them both poorly. Happy new year to us 😩


----------



## huckybuck

I do think cats can just pick up bugs even if they are indoors (cause we bring stuff in).

Try a synbiotic or pro biotic in their food for a day or two. Make sure they have plenty of water. And keep bottoms and litter tray clean to prevent re infection if you can.

Glad you are feeling a tad better though!


----------



## huckybuck

Mum has gone back to rabbit land 🐰🐇🥕🤸🏼‍♂️🎉

I have got the decs down and almost put them away (stuck in the spare room and shut the door lol). I’ve done a bit of cleaning and had a lovely hot bath and put fresh PJs on.

The dark festive cloud has blown away and I feel so much calmer. 

I am trying to clear up the last of the chocolates and dregs of wine (can’t abide to waste it) so NY new me starts tomorrow lol!!


----------



## Bethanjane22

huckybuck said:


> I do think cats can just pick up bugs even if they are indoors (cause we bring stuff in).
> 
> Try a synbiotic or pro biotic in their food for a day or two. Make sure they have plenty of water. And keep bottoms and litter tray clean to prevent re infection if you can.
> 
> Glad you are feeling a tad better though!


Thanks @huckybuck ,We had a couple of visitors over Christmas too who have pets so may have brought something in with them.

I’ll try and pop to pets at home to get some probiotic tomorrow. I need to go out and get more chicken and fish for the poorly patients.


----------



## GingerNinja

I know that feeling of relief @huckybuck 😉 I hope that you've enjoyed the rest of your evening.

After coughing and spluttering for the last two hours I've turned the heating on again and it's helped so much I can actually catch my breath.

Anyone poorly (poofly) please keep warm, it does make such a difference x


----------



## Willow_Warren

A quick good morning from me as I need to get up and off to work!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Morning everyone,

A better sleep here, slept until 5am with the aid of Covonia nighttime. The bottle does warn against addiction so I can’t have it too often, so I might send husband for some Night Nurse tonight for a change of addictive substance  it’s funny how mine and husbands symptoms are different, from presumably the same strain. Hope the other Pooflies are feeling better but most especially @ewelsh who has been the most pooflie of all 

So today I have a couple of work bits to resolve this morning. I’m sorely tempted to go in to work tonight when everyone has gone, to sort out the clinic I look after. It’s a nightmare if I’m not there. I’m off on annual leave again next week which at the time I was given it, I was annoyed about (giving two weeks off in three weeks because it was convenient for boss lady) but now I’m pleased as long as I’m feeling better. If I’m not, then that’s a different story! I’ll see who is on today when I ring in - and if boss lady has managed to get anyone to cover for my being off today - and that will help me make my decision about going in or not. I wish I wasn’t so blooming conscientious sometimes. Thing is, both of the things I’m having to sort, I’d already sorted before my leave last week but people haven’t read my computer entries and have now confused the women, even though I spoke to them both. So irritating. Oh for retirement.

I am missing the sparkle of the Christmas decorations - I am not one for clutter/things generally but at Christmas I don’t mind it. Everywhere feels kind of empty. I’d like to do some sewing but the sense of nausea and dizziness isn’t conducive to concentrating and I have to concentrate really hard! Perhaps I’ll make some bunting triangles for new bunting for the spring, get a head start. My bunting from the summerhouse needs to go in the bin as it’s done two years and is faded to nothing and had its day. Actually maybe I will try to do that…might be nice to do something more normal.

Oh I hate being off sick! I’m such a terrible patient (can you tell?). I’ve not been off sick since the shingles nearly two years ago. I hate being trapped in the house too. I am very much a fresh air kind of girl, I even enjoyed hanging out the washing yesterday. I’ll have to go for a walk today, it should be quieter on the Prom if some folk have gone back to work. I suspect I won’t get far though, maybe I can walk to post office with hubby and send him in to post a little parcel for me. That’s a mile round trip which will tide me out.

Right. I promise to try to be more cheery later. Husband keeps showing me TikToks of cats and kittens. There was one hysterical one where the owner waved zucchini on a fork (it was her dinner) under the nose of her cat. The cat sniffed it and then heaved like it was going to vom the worlds biggest hairball. I mean, I know courgettes aren’t the greatest but it was quite the over reaction.

I hope everyone has a good day. Give your beloved felines a kiss from me please  Try to do something you love if you can. If you’re back at work today, have a good one - at least it’s a short week. If you’ve been at work all through Christmas, I hope you get some downtime this week now if things are a bit calmer.


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Back to work! Im actually not bothered, I think Ive sat around a bit too much this last week and a bit and I have definitely eaten and drank too much. Had a nice day yesterday, tidying up the house post the decks coming down. Went to the tip which I always enjoy - I really like getting rid of stuff! You should have seen the queue though - everyone had the same idea!

Bike ride yesterday afternoon was great - 32 miles, 1300 feet, I was pretty tired after that!

Then I chilled last night watching TV to get ready to return to work today. So off I go....

Have a great day all! Hope the ill people feel a bit better, especially @ewelsh


----------



## GingerNinja

Morning all .

Just a quick hello before logging on to work. Busy month end again and not looking forward to it but at least I'm at home as it looks like it will be very wet today here 🌧

Stay warm/well/dry today xx


----------



## Charity

Good morning all. Guess what..,it's raining. 

Don't know what was wrong with me yesterday, I know I had a bad night the night before but everytime I sat down yesterday I fell asleep and then slept like a log last night. I put it down to too much sugar this last week. The cats woke me this morning jumping on the bed.

Put all the decorations away yesterday and OH put them in the loft, only to find afterwards I'd left three out which were still hanging. I do this every year. I do miss the tree more than anything, its so cheery.

Took loads of food and cat beds etc to the cat rescue lady. One good job out of the way.

Nothing planned today so will do some chores. Must try not to eat chocolate for the rest of the week or my cholestrol level will look bad when I have my blood test Friday which I don't want after 15 months of making a huge effort. 

I hope all those who are poorly feel better soon. I somehow feel its impossible to get through this winter without catching something 😏 .

Have a good day and take care people xx


----------



## Ali71

Good Morning 

Back in the groove for sure today - spag bol in the slow cooker, cats fed and then off to gym early (which was busy as expected) and straight to work. Have got plenty of stuff to get on with as we had some jobs on the go between Christmas and New Year, and people are now back so I can send things. 

I did gym yesterday early, then went and visited Mum and Dad and we had a lovely walk round the cemetery - it sounds creepy but it's a beautiful area, we even saw a couple of deer darting from bush to bush, a mum and her baby. There were a few people walking and lots of lovely flowers and wreaths left for loved ones at Christmas. I hadn't seen Mum since Christmas Day as she's been so rough, still full of catarrh but at least sleeping now. We were both pretty reflective as our good friend and Mum's neighbour has been in and out of hospital and they told Mum she's on end of life care. I had only been home an hour or two when the call came to say she'd passed which was really sad. Free from pain now 😔I've also known her more than 20 years and used to take her shopping. 

@Mrs Funkin this virus can really take it out of you so please take it easy - I'm really not one for giving in to things either and am also a terrible patient. Could you get Deliveroo/Co Op for some emergency rations? I know it's an expensive way to shop but needs must and if soup is what you fancy.....if you were nearer I'd whizz some round for you!

I hope everyone else is faring well and glad to have their houses back to themselves or get back into a bit more of a regular rhythm. I couldn't wait for a week off when I was in the thick of it the last week of work but I'm glad to get out each day with a purpose again.
@Charity there's always a rogue decoration that gets left! I've got a felt reindeer on my desk at work! x
@ewelsh hope you are continuing to improve 
@GingerNinja good luck with month end!!

Get well wishes to all the poofly folk and kitties too - have the best day you can, get some fresh air even if it's walking up the garden and back.


----------



## Charity

@Ali71, sorry the year's started with bad news about a friend. Glad your Mum is on the mend.


----------



## SbanR

Good morning. It's mizzerly again and forecast to be like that for days more
But I have a reflexology session to look forward to later this morning
Hope all the pooflies continue to get better, especially @ewelsh who has been the most poorly poofly.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Good Morning  
Grey and damp here too - roll on Spring !

Currently sat here trying to get through to the orthopaedic outpatients department - so far I'm no 2 in the queue - started out at No 6 !! I missed an appointment with them back in December because of my back but I did phone them and explain why I couldn't do a f2f and asked for it to be changed to a telephone appointment - don't think the message got through 'cos I didn't get a call from the consultant !!!

When I've sorted that out I'm off to hand in my repeat medication prescription and pay a visit to Sainsburys (luckily the pharmacy and the supermarket are next door to each other  Once back home I have ironing that needs attention - not my favourite job even when I don't have back pain so will probably only do the essentials !

@Mrs Funkin I know it's tempting but don't you dare go into work today ! You need to rest and look after yourself if you want to get rid of the lurgy !

OK I'm now No1 in the queue so will end here and say hope everyone has a good day and that all the pooflies (especially @ewelsh are on the road to recovery.


----------



## huckybuck

Morning all. 
It’s a shame it’s grim as I am so happy to be back to reality this week.

Slept rubbish again - I seem to be waking up at 4 and then just can’t get back to sleep til about 7 when I should be getting up. I think it’s a combination of a glass of red wine last night (that’s now stopping) and my shoulder waking me up. 

I’ve physio today which should help and I am going to take something tonight to see if it will help keep me asleep. Tempted by Covonia night, Benylin night, Night nurse, Valerian or melatonin or a combo of all of it lol!!!

I second Ali Mrs F - the lurgy comes back to bite you in the bottom of you don’t take it easy!!! You think you are ok one minute then wham you are floored again!

@ewelsh I really hope you are feeling lots better now. 

Right cracking on. I need to do some cleaning and then soup making and dinner making before physio. Little H has his later too as well.


----------



## Bethanjane22

Morning all,

My face seems to be responding well to the steroid cream, so the doctor has suggested I keep using it for a few more days, but if it gets worse to make another appointment.

My poorly cats are still poorly. Nova seems to be a couple of days behind Luna so I think Luna is over the worst, so will keep her on the chicken for a few more days, Nova is feeling very sorry for herself, poor little love.

I'm working from home today which means Luna is glued to my side like a needy little gremlin.

I'm also helping my OH look for a new job as he was laid off just before Christmas. The worst timing. He took a punt 18 months ago and went to work for a start up company, but the company hit a number of roadblocks and supply issues and ultimately couldn't keep him on, so he's on the market for a new job now. I can tell he's worried, he tries to hide it but I can see he's stressed and worried. So in between emails, I'm scouring the job sites for him.

Hope all the other pooflies feel better today, sending lots of healing vibes, especially to you @ewelsh 🧡 

Don't go into work @Mrs Funkin you need to rest up and look after yourself. I know how tempting it is, but you'll regret it if you end up feeling more poorly. 

Hope Physio goes well for you and Little H today @huckybuck 

@Ali71 sorry to hear about you and your mum's friend, sending love xx


----------



## Tigermoon

Good Morning all,

It's absolutely bucketing down here, so I don't think I'll be going anywhere today!

I've just sent a complaint email to a company requesting a refund for a machine that has never properly worked almost from the start (early 2021), but I think they will throw it back and I'll have wasted almost £3000!!! Lesson learned I suppose, but it irks me that these companies just shrug their shoulders and there is bugger all you can do.

The cats are good at the moment, thank goodness. Tomorrow the first one goes to the groomer for a much needed bath and degreasing. I'm hoping that he behaves himself!

@ewelsh I hope you are continuing to improve.
@Bethanjane22 I'm glad to hear your face is slightly better, but sorry to hear the cats are still poorly. My lot also had a tummy bug over xmas, all indoor cats so goodness knows where it came from!
@huckybuck positive vibes for Holly, Little H and you today.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh @Ali71 I'm sorry to read your sad news. Glad your mum is better. 

@SbanR how lovely to have a reflexology treatment. Husband bought me a massage voucher for Christmas, so I look forward to being able to use that soon. 

I have sorted out my work problems that should never have been problems. In the process I've made a colleague disgruntled but such is life. If people followed plans I'd already made, it would be much much easier. I've also had a response from Infection Control, I need two clear LFTs to go back to work - the first of which isn't until Friday - so I won't be back officially until after my annual leave. If I feel a bit better tomorrow or Thursday I will go in after work I think. Might get husband to drive me though. 

It's so good that you are feeling more able @Bertie'sMum - thank goodness for that, you must be pleased to even be able to think about ironing 

@Bethanjane22 I'm glad that your face is feeling better but I'm very sad to read about your husband's job  It's so difficult isn't it, when the person you love is so stressed but won't tell you what they are really thinking as they don't want to worry you. I hope he can find something suitable very soon. Hope Luna and Nova are on the mend quickly, too. Last thing you need to have to worry about them as well. 

Hope all the fizz goes well for humans and felines today @huckybuck and that you don't set yourself back too far being so busy! Take it easy, too, you've been poorly for a long time too.

I'm now sat further developing my sofa instigated pressure sores. Heh. With the heating on! How frivolous


----------



## lullabydream

Afternoon!

Well what a morning! I was up at about 8 had a mooch around here and a quick drink then straight back to bed. I felt shattered this morning and I certainly was as I fell asleep again! Had the foresight to set my alarm as I just would have slept and slept. Woke with a headache, too much sleep, too little I don't know but have taken some tablets for it.

Another late shift at work. Finishing at 9 tonight! Which will mean I struggle to sleep like last night! Oh well 2 more days, then 3 days off including the weekend.

I am definitely all out of sorts with what day it is this week. Yesterday felt like a Sunday, today I was thinking it's Wednesday! Roll on normality setting in!

Hope everyone manages to stay warm and dry today, it's not that nice out there!


----------



## urbantigers

Poofly checking in. I thought last night that I would be well enough to work today - not the ideal way to start a week back after week and a half off, but not poofly enough to be off sick. However, I got very little sleep so knew there was no chance of working today. I did at one point wonder whether I should drag myself to the computer, in PJs and dressing gown and without even brushing my hair, and shower at lunchtime. But then I realised that was a mad idea. I feel a bit of a fraud because I’m not proper ill and I don’t think my symptoms are related. I’m certain my cough is acid reflux cough but my throat is sore from coughing (not sore throat just as a consequence of coughing) and I am hacking away - hence no sleep last night. I am asthmatic but responding to multiple does of my inhaler (New Years resolution - remember to take preventative inhaler when you’re feeling ok). My costochondritis means my upper body hurts when I breathe, move etc. and my nose is bunged up, but nothing new there. Then of course no sleep invariably means a bit of a fibro flare up. I’ve not been able to get back to sleep - and Mosi and Kito are the most unsympathetic cats when I’m ill - so I’m also getting bum pressure sores on the sofa watching tv. I’m sure a good night’s sleep will sort me out if only I can get one tonight.

Sorry to hear about your sad news @Ali71 

Yay to your mum going back to rabbit land @huckybuck I hope you can relax now/

Don’t even think of going into work @Mrs Funkin! You need R&R not work.

Hope other pooflies are getting better and that @ewelsh is on the mend.

I got all ready to meet my friend yesterday but just as I was leaving she texted to say her uncle had been taken into hospital and she was next of kin so had to try to find out what had happened and support her mum. Her uncle is ok - had a fall and has dislocated his shoulder but no breaks and he’s back home. I did go out to the garden centre for a browse but didn’t buy anything. I needed to get out. Miserable and wet again today so I will struggle to even get out of my dressing gown today I think.


----------



## lullabydream

Afternoon!

My rant is technology! I have been trying to sort out my annual leave entitlement before Christmas. Of course with the Christmas holidays, I have had to wait!

My problem is that my holiday entitlement has obviously changed due to my hours. Our holidays are done by hours. It is quite a simple system however, I had pre-booked holidays including the week off I had in December and used my 37.5 hours a week as a base point. Now going down to 16 hours, my hours I am owed for holidays has gone down unfortunately the pre-booked ones remain at 37.5 hours per week, leaving me owing 33.5 hours! Whatever I do, it wouldn't let me edit the hours to 16 for the week. So I am back and forth with HR to rectify the error.
I was even sent a step to step pdf how to edit, but I just kept getting an error! 

No idea what they will suggest next!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

lullabydream said:


> Afternoon!
> 
> My rant is technology! I have been trying to sort out my annual leave entitlement before Christmas. Of course with the Christmas holidays, I have had to wait!
> 
> My problem is that my holiday entitlement has obviously changed due to my hours. Our holidays are done by hours. It is quite a simple system however, I had pre-booked holidays including the week off I had in December and used my 37.5 hours a week as a base point. Now going down to 16 hours, my hours I am owed for holidays has gone down unfortunately the pre-booked ones remain at 37.5 hours per week, leaving me owing 33.5 hours! Whatever I do, it wouldn't let me edit the hours to 16 for the week. So I am back and forth with HR to rectify the error.
> I was even sent a step to step pdf how to edit, but I just kept getting an error!
> 
> No idea what they will suggest next!


It is a total nightmare when you change your hours in terms of annual leave. The pro-rata hours for annual leave are all well and good if you start off the annual leave year on those hours but it's not good if you change hours and have taken more hours than you would accrue in the whole year. We've had so many problems with this with people when their contracts change. Gingers crossed you can sort it out.


----------



## Tigermoon

lullabydream said:


> Now going down to 16 hours, my hours I am owed for holidays has gone down unfortunately the pre-booked ones remain at 37.5 hours per week, leaving me owing 33.5 hours!


Oh God I feel your pain! Before I retired I had to reduce my hours several times over the years and my health became worse. It was fine until I went from 25 to 16 hours and it changed the number of days leave I was entitled to including the bank holidays. Originally it wasn't difficult as it was all done on paper, but then they brought in the online system and that made things very difficult. I hope you are able to get it sorted.


----------



## Bethanjane22

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh @Ali71 I'm sorry to read your sad news. Glad your mum is better.
> 
> @SbanR how lovely to have a reflexology treatment. Husband bought me a massage voucher for Christmas, so I look forward to being able to use that soon.
> 
> I have sorted out my work problems that should never have been problems. In the process I've made a colleague disgruntled but such is life. If people followed plans I'd already made, it would be much much easier. I've also had a response from Infection Control, I need two clear LFTs to go back to work - the first of which isn't until Friday - so I won't be back officially until after my annual leave. If I feel a bit better tomorrow or Thursday I will go in after work I think. Might get husband to drive me though.
> 
> It's so good that you are feeling more able @Bertie'sMum - thank goodness for that, you must be pleased to even be able to think about ironing
> 
> @Bethanjane22 I'm glad that your face is feeling better but I'm very sad to read about your husband's job  It's so difficult isn't it, when the person you love is so stressed but won't tell you what they are really thinking as they don't want to worry you. I hope he can find something suitable very soon. Hope Luna and Nova are on the mend quickly, too. Last thing you need to have to worry about them as well.
> 
> Hope all the fizz goes well for humans and felines today @huckybuck and that you don't set yourself back too far being so busy! Take it easy, too, you've been poorly for a long time too.
> 
> I'm now sat further developing my sofa instigated pressure sores. Heh. With the heating on! How frivolous



Thanks @Mrs Funkin it really is such a worry, but thankfully OH is smart with money and had some savings aside for this eventuality. He is a very chilled, laid back sort of guy who isn't phased by much, but I always know when he is worried because he doesn't sleep well. I'm helping him as much as I can now to find something, and thankfully he's been in the industry he's in for over 20 years so has a lot of contacts and is well regarded, so hopefully opportunities will arise soon.

I'm quite the catastrophiser, so I'm trying my best not to let my mind spiral downward this week. Being ill, worrying about the cats and then worrying about OH feels like a lot, I just need to remember to keep my chin up. Things will work out, and everything is temporary.

Remember to shift your weight every hour or so to keep those TV pressure sores at bay. Try throwing the remote to the other end of the sofa so you can get a good stretch! 😂😂


----------



## ewelsh

Afternoon all 😃 

I have received so many PM’s, texts, e mails, cards and flowers from you all, its been very emotional. Thank you to each and everyone of you who took the time to think of me x


I now see light at the end of a very long tunnel, I am pleased to say I have been asthma attack free for the 3rd day today, although I still can not breathe properly but I am not complaining, I am on my 3rd lot of steroids and antibiotics so feeling a bit jittery. I am also having more tests done ( privately ) as I just do not want to go through this again. Husband is home for another week so I am sure I will be almost back to normal by then. 
I have promised my second Mum @Charity and personal nurse @Mrs Funkin that I will take things very easy for a while xx

Update

Meanwhile Joseph”s head arrived in tact from my Spaniel 🙄 Libby is still smirking.
Lottie is on a diet as she has taken Christmas eating to a whole new level.
Smokey attacks my husband every morning when he tries to feed him.
The Kray twins have literally taken the Michael on every possible occasion.


I will try and catch up with you all as soon as I can x



Wishing you all a wonderful 2023 which is full of happiness, good health and happy cats 😃


----------



## Bethanjane22

ewelsh said:


> Afternoon all 😃
> 
> I have received so many PM’s, texts, e mails, cards and flowers from you all, its been very emotional. Thank you to each and everyone of you who took the time to think of me x
> 
> 
> I now see light at the end of a very long tunnel, I am pleased to say I have been asthma attack free for the 3rd day today, although I still can not breathe properly but I am not complaining, I am on my 3rd lot of steroids and antibiotics so feeling a bit jittery. I am also having more tests done ( privately ) as I just do not want to go through this again. Husband is home for another week so I am sure I will be almost back to normal by then.
> I have promised my second Mum @Charity and personal nurse @Mrs Funkin that I will take things very easy for a while xx
> 
> Update
> 
> Meanwhile Joseph”s head arrived in tact from my Spaniel 🙄 Libby is still smirking.
> Lottie is on a diet as she has taken Christmas eating to a whole new level.
> Smokey attacks my husband every morning when he tries to feed him.
> The Kray twins have literally taken the Michael on every possible occasion.
> 
> 
> I will try and catch up with you all as soon as I can x
> 
> 
> 
> Wishing you all a wonderful 2023 which is full of happiness, good health and happy cats 😃



I'm so glad you're feeling a bit better @ewelsh we've all been worried about you 🧡 Take it day by day and build your strength back up slowly. Make the most of having your husband home for the next week too, time for you to rest. 

We're all here for you and wish you a speedy recovery 🧡


----------



## lullabydream

Thank you @Mrs Funkin and @Tigermoon for talking about your experiences! It kind of helps knowing it's not my use of the system, but more the system itself has terrible bugs meaning it doesn't work. I thought I was on a good streak when one holiday was edited and submitted, but no alas the numbers have not changed at all and unable to edit the others!


----------



## Bertie'sMum

@ewelsh Hooray Emma's back   

So pleased you are feeling much better and hoping you'll be 100% again very soon !! Just don't go trying to do too much too soon !


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hurrah! It's The Lesser Spotted @ewelsh  So glad you've felt well enough to type a little message, that's probably wiped you out though for the day. I'm pleased you've had three days without an asthma attack too, I'm sure it's absolutely terrifying, you poor woman. 

As for putting Lottie on a diet....rather you than me  and thank goodness Joseph's head appeared


----------



## huckybuck

Really pleased to see you back @ewelsh and hoping that your asthma is back under control. I did suspect you might have overdone it whilst not feeling well. Don’t you dare do that again!


----------



## SbanR

Welcome back! 
Will you have anyone to help with your menagerie once OH goes back to work next week @ewelsh Thinking walking the Kray twins and a zillion other things.


----------



## ewelsh

Thank you all, I have missed you but didn't want to drag the Christmas spirit down.

It seems this virus is hitting many rather hard, unfortunately for me it hit my chest, the antibiotics weren’t the right ones and so my asthma joined the party very frightening. My asthma nurse is setting up new top up medication and a new plan so moving forward things should get better, will take up to 6 weeks 😧

get those masks on folks, this virus flu thing will be around for a while, my asthma nurse said asthmatic have been hit hard with this strain, so if you know anyone who suffers, protect them the flu jab is not enough.



Yes I have my house pet sitter coming everyday until I am back on track, she rules my lot well and knows the house, so is happy to do house work too, she needs extra money being January so suits us both.





@huckybuck I have finally got round to watching your series - Bad Sisters. 👍


----------



## Bethanjane22

ewelsh said:


> Thank you all, I have missed you but didn't want to drag the Christmas spirit down.
> 
> It seems this virus is hitting many rather hard, unfortunately for me it hit my chest, the antibiotics weren’t the right ones and so my asthma joined the party very frightening. My asthma nurse is setting up new top up medication and a new plan so moving forward things should get better, will take up to 6 weeks 😧
> 
> get those masks on folks, this virus flu thing will be around for a while, my asthma nurse said asthmatic have been hit hard with this strain, so if you know anyone who suffers, protect them the flu jab is not enough.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I have my house pet sitter coming everyday until I am back on track, she rules my lot well and knows the house, so is happy to do house work too, she needs extra money being January so suits us both.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @huckybuck I have finally got round to watching your series - Bad Sisters. 👍


Very glad to hear you’ve got some help with all your girls and the house work.

There are very few people I know of who have not had or currently have some sort of virus at the moment. My parents both have it and it’s given my dad a chest infection (he also has COPD) so it’s very worrying. He seems to be coming out the other side now and improving daily, but it is such a worry.

Bad Sisters is such a brilliant TV show, we watched it in December. Loved it! Brilliant cast too 👌🏻

Look after yourself and keep getting better ❤


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh Emma  Bless your little heart. I wish that mask wearing was normal in our lives, like it is in the Far East, even to prevent "normal" colds spreading but folk seemed desperate to be rid of them. For most people it is not difficult to wear a mask for a short time whilst in public spaces. 

I am glad your asthma nurse is being helpful and that you have got new meds sorted and I'm super glad that you've got some extra help. Was it the fear of my descending upon you to "help" that did it  

Take it slowly, though. You are going to be whacked out for a while yet I think.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hmmm, am I really saying “good morning” already? Does it count if you’ve not actually gone to sleep yet? Can’t sleep at all. Gave up and came into the plague room AKA Oscar’s safe room and have read a Dawn French book in 2.5 hours, great it was.

Really need to get a handle on sleeping better. Partly it’s the covid, partly it’s just what I do and partly it’s work worry. Can’t rely on potions. 

Had a conversation with D about having another cat. He’d said he’d like one for his birthday (February). I asked him properly earlier and he said the autumn. So autumn it is. It’s too soon for me yet. I still get the throat constricting inability to speak without crying thing when I try to talk about Oscar. I do look at the rescue site though and think of rescuing a little one. In the meantime I shall make do with pictures of all of yours 

I’d quite like a cuppa but don’t want to wake husband and I have to walk past our room to go downstairs…so no cuppa for me. Maybe I need a teasmaid. I wonder if they still make them…!


----------



## Willow_Warren

@ewelsh lovely to see you back.

good morning everyone else. Got to dash as should have already got out of bed by now.

H x


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Morning, pitch black and very windy here - Im hoping no damage done as it's howling all night. Much like Barney actually who has been after cuddles since 3am and knocking things over/scratching at walls if he wasn't getting them.

Work was ok yesterday, Ive got a personnel issue with one of my team that started before Christmas which is annoying me - I can resolve it quickly with a discussion but said person won't come into work and keeps declining meetings for mental health reasons - Im completely sympathetic to mental health issues but in this case it feels like its being used as an excuse which is quite disgusting really.

Anyway, overall it was fine. Didn't stay too late and did a good bike ride last night on my smart trainer - went up a brutal hill, I was mega tired last night. Went on the scales this morning, despite my cycling Ive put on 4 pounds over Christmas    Oh well, just need to keep the exercise going I guess and eat less cheese! 

Have a great day all!


----------



## lullabydream

Morning all!

Hope everyone whose poorly get better soon.

I am pleased everything is coming together for you now @ewelsh what a terrible time you have had. Terrible cold/ flu like thing has been going round at work since before Christmas. As well as COVID. _Touchwood_ I am ok. 

@BarneyBobCat it's never good when people use mental health as an excuse. Like you I have all the sympathy in the world especially as I suffer myself, however there are a couple of people at work who do use mental health for not coming into work. Then see posts on Facebook having a good time! Am not saying you can't enjoy yourself when you are low, you can buy these two seem to use it as a card to technically go off sick to go out gallivanting! 

That's my rant over! Apologises for being really ranty over the past couple of days!

Anyway, am up but feeling rather bleary eyed this morning. It shall pass hopefully!


----------



## Cully

Just a quick hello and good morning as I've got grocery delivery at 9 o'clock so must get up, now😱!
Sorry for peeps having holiday hours problems. Must be a nightmare.
Just watching the news about hospitals having to perform intimate examinations in cupboards or on floors while a nurse holds up a sheet for privacy. And the huge number that are dying before an ambulance arrives. Heartbreaking😞😥 .
Hope everyone has a good day whatever your doing. Ttfn


----------



## GingerNinja

Good morning. It's very windy here too!

I didn't get a chance to catch up last night and probably won't again tonight as will be working late again and I just cannot face anymore screen time after such a long day.

@ewelsh it's lovely to "see" you and hear that you are finally on the mend. Take it easy x

On the issue of mask wearing, I was shocked to hear on the news that our region was asking the public to wear masks in shops if they are poorly...... surely that is common sense after all we have been through? I had to go and get tablets last week and the first thing I did was pop a mask on because I have a cold 

I hope that pooflies are continuing to get better (I know mine is hanging on a bit!) and that everyone stays safe and warm today.

xx


----------



## Ali71

Good Morning
I'm another one in the rubbish sleep club, was awake on and off from about 2, Milo must just sense people breathing differently as he was beside the bed giving a croaky mew, then tap dancing and i was properly awake and drinking tea at 2.45. I did try and sleep again but the wind was howling and Milo was off again running from room to room at 4, I think it must have spooked him. Suki didn't budge as usual.

Work was fine yesterday and spag bol most welcome when I got home. Nothing prepped for today though so will be a quick salmon or air fryer job when I get in. Upped my deadlifts in the gym this morning which I was pleased about but there's still some tiger in the tank yet 

So many poorly people still about, almost everyone I saw today in the gym was getting over something they had at Christmas. I wonder how much of it was Covid and not "just a cold/flu". Not everyone is testing these days if they have to pay for them. The hospital reports are really quite frightening, it was bad enough during the pandemic but now even "regular" emergencies are queueing. On our local news last night, 37 ambulances waiting to get into Kings Lynn hospital. Its not even a massive hospital compared to somewhere like Papworth or Addenbrookes. Patients being moved from ambulance to inside the hospital for tests and scans then back out again to the waiting ambulance. Just awful. If there was ever a time not to be ill it's now.

@Mrs Funkin you can still get Teasmade appliances. Sorry you had a bad night as well, hope you aren't feeling too awful with your virus
@ewelsh I'm so pleased you are turning the corner with your illness and that you have help at home

I hope everyone is settling into the new year back at work as well as possible. The first week back is always a bit strange! Sorry to hear you have had some HR issues @BarneyBobCat and hope they resolve soon.

Have the best day you can, hold on to your hats if you are out and about, and best wishes for all the pooflies. Hope the kitties are on the mend too x


----------



## Bethanjane22

Morning all,

I ended up sleeping on the sofa last night, 2nd time in the last week now. My latest virus symptom is a very tickly cough that only seems to come on when I want to sleep. Very annoying for me and for OH. We also don’t have a spare room with a bed in it, as our spare room is my crafting room so there is only a very uncomfortable futon in there that kills my back, so the sofa was a better option.

The girls seemed happy to have me downstairs, I had one by my feet and one by my head for most of the night.

I hope you managed to get some sleep @Mrs Funkin nothing worse than a busy mind keeping you awake. My OH is the same so has to take a Nytol to help him drift off some nights.

Anyway, I'm back in the office today, hating it already. I've left OH on poop watch at home. He has strict instructions to clean litter trays as soon as he hears someone go, and to be ready with a wet wipe in case of any mishaps. He was less than thrilled at that prospect!

Hope all the pooflies feel a bit better today 🧡


----------



## lymorelynn

Good morning
It seems pretty calm here at the moment after another rainy day yesterday.
@ewelsh it's good to see you back and I hope your recovery progresses well.
Hope all of our other pooflies are feeling better soon too.
I feel a bit guilty for starting it all earlier in December 😬 It wasn't Covid and wasn't flu but I've never had a cold like it before. It took a long while to go.
Dad went home early on Monday so I popped into Southampton for a bit. Went looking for a new kettle but came back with a matching toaster too. Not sure that Mr. L was too happy as there's nothing wrong with the toaster 🤣
BLC Avalon leaves tomorrow - bittersweet. He's a lovely little boy but is so cheeky.
Took half of the Christmas decorations down yesterday but leaving the tree and outside lights until Friday.
I'll be having a glass of fizz tonight for my mum 🥂 who would have been 89 today 😔
Have the best day you can everyone and big hugs to all who need them xxx


----------



## huckybuck

Morning all!
Slept better for the first time in weeks!!! (Melatonin was my drug of choice Mrs F). I did wake up twice but went straight back to sleep both times. I feel so much better for it this morning!

My next door neighbour who is an anaesthetist is convinced that the LF tests aren’t showing up the latest CV strain.

I honestly don’t see what the problem with mask wearing is either. First of all if you are unwell don’t go to the shops/socialise etc - it’s not fair on anyone else. We really need to change the mentality of ploughing on when you are poorly - think of others and the consequences to them!

If you do have to go to work or anywhere else wear a mask!

I was feeling rough taking Hols to the vets and just asked them for sanitiser and a mask when I went in so that I wouldn’t pass it to them. They were happy I did! How awful would it have been if I gave it to the vet who then couldn’t do her chemo the next week because I’d made him ill. 

Anyway rant over.

Today I’m off to meet my rescue friend for a quick cuppa and to take some donations. Then I want to try to go to the gymn even if it’s just 15 mins on the treadmill. 

So I am going to run round and do a quick 27 fling boogie to add to the donations this morning - I seem to have shoved a lot of stuff in the cupboards in the utility - there’s bound to be enough in there alone.

@ewelsh glad you caught up with Bad Sisters. If you enjoyed it you would probably like Dead to me. And don’t forget SAS Rogue heroes once Mr E has left - it was probably my favourite series of 2022!

I started Stonehouse last night and loved it!!! 

Have a good day everyone!


----------



## ewelsh

Morning all, night bright crisp day up here.

I do feel for those having to get back into work mode especially if your not sleeping well. Lots of bugs around aren’t there and I dont have a problem wearing masks at all, actually this December was the first time I went without a mask and we met up with loads of people and did so much here and there and look what happened……makes you think doesnt it…. Is this the way we have to live from now on? 

Roll on spring which always picks everyone up. I am already watching the clock and delighted to say its already getting lighter at 4pm yippppeeeeee

Oh a new kettle and toaster @lymorelynn cant beat a new kitchen appliance to cheer you up 😃 I have itchy feet here and want a bureau for my hall way, I fancy a change.

@Bethanjane22 poop watch and men dont mix well do they, my husband hates doing poop patrol too. I hope your girls are poop free today x


Not much on today, just sitting still with the occasional chore and cat cuddle. 

@huckybuck thanks, added suggestions to my list…. 😃 loved your Christmas silver spoons too, wish I had a neighbour like that..


Have a good day everyone x


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Good Morning  
Another one with a sleepless night - up at 1.30 and I think I finally dropped off again about 4 ! Anyway finally up and about and getting ready for visit to hospital for my bone density scan - thanks for the reminders re masks I've just gone and sorted one out, no way am I taking the chance on catching something now that I'm finally mobile (sort of ) again !

Nothing much else to report - I'm still sitting/laying around too much with the result that my leg muscles have gotten weaker and, as a consequence, I'm not too steady on my feet  I really do need to get some proper outdoors exercise!

Hope you all have a great day whatever you've planned


----------



## ewelsh

Good luck today at your appointment @Bertie'sMum definitely wear a mask. You have plenty of time to build up your muscles, you’ve had a rough ride so day by day hey!

xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Morning again...might be afternoon by the time I post this though.

I eventually got back to sleep for about four hours. Then had to ring Boss Lady to tell her I won't be back at work on Friday due to the Covid/LFT rules. I also told her I will go in tomorrow evening to sort a bunch of stuff out because if I don't I won't settle next week. She is happy with that as it means that nobody else has to spend hours doing it.

That's pants @BarneyBobCat. I have no issue if someone really has MH issues, of course I don't. I do hope you can get a meeting sorted out and work it all out.

Have a good bone scan @Bertie'sMum - I was meant to be referred for one but I've heard nothing so I guess it was never done. I shall ask when I get my HRT repeat prescription. Thanks for the reminder.

@lymorelynn raising a glass is nice. Happy new small appliance day, too. I could do with a new toaster, I keep looking at a Dualit. I know they are dear but I think they are probably worth it. There are often good deals at Costco for them.

Take it steady @huckybuck you were poorly for a while too. Enjoy your catch up with your pal.

@ewelsh I thought the same last night about Spring - and tomorrow there will be one minute 24 seconds more daylight  Take it easy, too, please.

Hope you had no shopping subs @Cully and that Moo is all good. 

Hope all the work gang have had good days today - and hope that the Pooflies are improving, human and feline. Let's hope for a better sleep tonight too, there were a LOT of us awake weren't there? I just walked to the post box and home down the Prom - boy it was nice to get some air for ten minutes.

Enjoy the rest of your days, everyone.


----------



## Charity

Good morning, I'm late. I slept for about an hour last night then OH woke me up at 1.30 and I had that 'I'm not going to get back to sleep' feeling so I got up and had a cuppa until 3.00. Then went back to bed and slept until nearly 7.

Just had a Waitrose delivery, lots of substitutes. Things are getting scarcer every week.

I had a text from my friend who was at her doctors this morning. She said only one person in the waiting room was wearing a mask other than her. I shall definitely be wearing one when I go on Friday. I wish the Government would wake up and make it compulsory for the rest of the winter, its not much to ask and its no use expecting the majority of the population to act responsibly.

I ordered loads of cat food this week from various online shops, which have all arrived since yesterday, much to OH's disgust. I'm trying to stock up a bit as some are getting scarce and not always available.

Yesterday, I formed a new plan for Toppy's itching. The thought keeps bugging me that it's Bunty's bullying which might be at fault, she will keep muscling in on everything he does and pushing herself into his bed whenever he wants to sleep and I can definitely tell he doesn't like it, he likes his own space. Occasionally, there is a spat but mostly she is so persistent he just puts up with it and several times recently I've found her attacking him and pinning him to the ground when she thinks I'm not looking.. Funny, when they were younger, it was the other way round. I'm wondering if this is stressing him out. So, this morning I gave him the Zylkene supplement in his food and will see if that makes any difference. It may not work but I can only try.

@ewelsh, lovely to have you back after such a horrible couple of weeks. Glad you will have some help when you're on your own again but at least you can issue orders to Mr E for a while longer...that must be satisfying. 
@Bertie's Mum, hope all goes well at the hospital. There are some good exercises, sitting and standing online which might help you. If you have Facebook there are BetterMe sitting ones which are good.
@lymorelynn, I'm glad you managed to toast your Mum's birthday after all...see, miracles do happen. 
@Cully, hope your shopping delivery was better than mine.
@BarneyBobCat, I was in a similar situation during my last year at work with bosses and, if the mental health issue is genuine, the thought of going into the office which may be the cause of the problem, was an absolute nightmare and made it all worse. I had to do it every month and I loathed it. I also didn't like it when my boss turned up out of the blue on my doorstep to 'chat'. Could you not suggest to this person meeting on neutral ground, say a pub or coffee shop, so they don't feel so threatened?
@Mrs Funkin, I think a new furry pal for D's birthday would be a lovely idea..you wouldn't regret it.
@Bethanjane22, I'm glad you've found something to give you some relief. Hope you feel better very soon.

Sorry if I've missed anyone. Hope all who can are having a good day.


----------



## urbantigers

Afternoon!

Great to see you back @ewelsh I hope you continue to improve and feel stronger.

Sorry you had a bad night @Mrs Funkin and didn’t get much sleep. 

Good luck with the bone scan @Bertie'sMum 

I got a decent nights sleep last night but have still phoned in sick again today. I can breathe today which is good! Still a bit breathless but not as bad as yesterday. Good job I have a spare inhaler in the cupboard given how many puffs I’ve been taking  (A previous GP told me it was ok to do this when bad). Still coughing but it didn’t keep me awake last night. I’ve even managed a bit more sleep this morning. I will have to be up and about tomorrow as Mosi has an appointment at 9.30 for his next Solensia. 

I’ve still not had my refund from the vets for they peptplan payout so they still owe me £265 so not sure what I’m going to do tomorrow about payment.

The sun is actually out at the moment but unfortunately I’m In PJs and by the time I’m showered and dressed it will probably have gone in.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Well I'm back from my scan - wasn't very comfortable as I had to lay flat on my back and now I'm thinking that a sit down would be a good idea. She also measured my height - 4' 11"  As a young woman I was 5' 3" and latterly had shrunk to 5' 1" - but 4' 11" I suspect the report will say that I do have osteoporosis. Although I've noticed since the fall that I have developed a distinct curve in my upper back - probably due to still not being able to straighten up fully.

@Charity that sounds like a good idea for Toppy - it it is stress related then the Zylkene should definitely help. It worked very well when Lily had stress related cystitis. I'll check out those exercises but I do have a physio appointment booked for 1st February (which I should ring about and see if they've had any earlier cancellations !).



Mrs Funkin said:


> Let's hope for a better sleep tonight too, there were a LOT of us awake weren't there?


@Mrs Funkin perhaps we ought to start a "Sleepless in Seattle" type thread to keep each other company during our sleepless nights ??


----------



## Cully

Good Afternoon.
Well I was pleasantly surprised with my Tesco delivery as no subs!! I'm not complaining. I wonder if it had anything to the Happy NY greeting I put in the 'instructions to picker' box with my bananas.
Really great to see our @ewelsh is on the mend . You don't do things by half Em do you.🙄

@Charity has the Zylkene worked yet? Maybe it's Bunty who needs it if she's getting a bit bossy with Toppy poor boy. Hopefully now things are less stressful at home what with all the upheaval this last few months, she will feel calmer and more settled. Hope so xx.

It's good to hear most of our pooflies are starting to feel better slowly but surely. It was saying on the news about how important it is to not only use masks atm but keep on with hand sanitising. And carry a little bottle with you as a lot of places have stopped putting it out for us to use.
Bit late aren't they, the horse has already bolted judging by the rising number of cases. Tut tut!

Glad everything went well with the bone scan @Bertie'sMum , I'm so pleased you're up and about now. Just take it easy.
Yes a Sleepless in Seattle might be good for our insomniacs😊.

@Mrs Funkin I think around D's birthday would be a wonderful time for the sound of kitty paws🐾.

Right, must pop into my friend who's been waiting for a GP call since yesterday. The surgery is "full to capacity" all the time now, even for phone calls. 
Have a nice evening everyone. There's loads I'd like to catch-up with on TV. Just wish I actually had catch-up.😵‍💫
Take care peeps xx.


----------



## Cully

Sorry @Bertie'sMum I didn't read your post correctly about your bone scan.
I think we all shrink with age don't we, but as you say, 4'11"?!?!?
Yes you may be unable to stand up better if you're still suffering discomfort from your fall. Do you know, sometimes I think it would be lovely to hang from the wall bars we had in the school gym and let our weight straighten our spines. Maybe we'd be a few inches taller after. Like when you hold a cat up under her armpits and see how long she is🙀!
Hope you get a good sleep tonight and cuddles from Lily too xx.


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Charity said:


> @BarneyBobCat, I was in a similar situation during my last year at work with bosses and, if the mental health issue is genuine, the thought of going into the office which may be the cause of the problem, was an absolute nightmare and made it all worse. I had to do it every month and I loathed it. I also didn't like it when my boss turned up out of the blue on my doorstep to 'chat'. Could you not suggest to this person meeting on neutral ground, say a pub or coffee shop, so they don't feel so threatened?


Yes I have tried these things but they are just being difficult - they asked for a meeting early in the new year but are now being incredibly difficult. I have people in my team with mental health issues and I do everything I can to help them. I just don't believe this person. But I know this is a sensitive topic so I won't discuss it any further so that nobody gets upset.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oooh @Bertie'sMum you'll fit in my pocket at 4'11"


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Morning all,

Well I can’t tell you if it’s dark or not still as husband put up a new blackout curtain (our bedroom window has only one curtain, so we had one in the loft still) and it’s ridiculous how much the old one had stopped working over eight years of being on a south facing window! It was definitely lighter yesterday evening too, still fairly light at 4:30.

I am definitely less snotty this morning - had a covonia assisted sleep from 11pm - 5.15am (saw a news story on the BBC about a National shortage of cold medicines) - but feel a bit groggy still. I might drink my tea then have a little rest whilst husband goes on the bike in the garage (on that note @BarneyBobCat he says if you want an hour long pleasant, social ride, join the 7am Wednesday and Friday SZR group ride. He does more intense sessions on other days, so these are the calmer rides in between!). I might treat myself to a Covid test too, see if it’s on its way out or not yet.

Today I am going into work later, won’t even get there until 18:30 when everyone should be finished. Not sure how long I’ll be there for but when I’m done I’ll feel better about being off next week. I’m such a control freak. I wish I wasn’t but I accept it. I have responsibility for the clinics for women with complex medical conditions, so things have to be right as if they’re not there is more potential for things to go awry.

I will go for a stroll again today. I managed two separate strolls yesterday (one morning, one after tea). I might see if I can get as far as Bognor (though that’s about 2.5 miles round trip) to walk to Boots to get more supplies. I dunno. Might be a bridge too far! There is a Boots in the village but that’s only half a mile or so each way…

Was watching Mrs Maisel last night and oh my, would I love to live in her apartment. The decor is glorious. The outfits are incredible too but the decor! Just my taste (I love mid century and crazy prints). Google it and you’ll see what I mean.

Sending love to Holly for today @huckybuck gingers well and truly crossed here xx

Have a good day all. Try to do something that makes you smile. Mine is currently being able to breathe through “both noses”!


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Good Morning  
No idea what it's like out as it's still dark ! But no rain forecast 

Up and at 'em is my motto for today ! Need an early start to get my back working before going into the charity shop - hopefully I'll be able to stay for my full 4 hour shift.



Mrs Funkin said:


> Oooh @Bertie'sMum you'll fit in my pocket at 4'11"


I think I'd fit into most people's pockets now  I'm now officially the shortest person in my family - sometimes I feel as if I'm surrounded by giants even my 12 year old great-niece is taller than me, she's already 5' 5" the rest of them are between 5' 8" and 6' 4"  I'm now only 1" taller than my Mum was when she died back in 2012. I hope you when go into work later that you find everything is OK and can then look forward to your week off with a clear conscious  Enjoy your walk !



Cully said:


> Do you know, sometimes I think it would be lovely to hang from the wall bars we had in the school gym and let our weight straighten our spines.


 In the past when I've had a treatment for my back from an osteopath I used to swear that I came out taller than went I went in ! 

The NHS does work  I had my scan at 12noon and at 5pm I got a txt from my GP saying the results are in and to make an appointment  As she's not in until Friday morning now I'll get online at 7am tomorrow to make a telephone consultation appointment.

Lily's had her breakfast so now I think it's time for mine - have a good day everyone


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Mrs Funkin said:


> @BarneyBobCat he says if you want an hour long pleasant, social ride, join the 7am Wednesday and Friday SZR group ride. He does more intense sessions on other days, so these are the calmer rides in between!).


7am! Er..... I will have to politely decline, I am NOT a morning person. But I have been doing group rides - most often the other end of the day, typically 7pm ish - they are good 

Can't see a thing outside - weather could be doing anything. Im a bit bleary eyed as Barney has been playing up through the night again, don't know what is up with him at the moment. 

Work was ok yesterday - didn't finish too late and did a shorter bike ride last night but it had a couple of brutal hills in it that I wasn't expecting - but Ive lost a pound so its all good!

So off to work again, hoping for another good day. Sounds like the ill folks are all on the mend  Have a great day all!


----------



## Ali71

Good Morning!!
Well in Norfolk it is mild with pink-ish skies currently - the moon was bright first thing then it clouded over a bit. I think it has the promise of a nice day - yep, just checked, not overly sunny but no gale force winds and not much chance of rain. Braised beef in the Ninja on slow, gym at 6.30 and now getting stuck into work. We have a big job coming in before 9 which is time sensitive, plus others on the way, it usually takes a day or two for stuff to filter through after the Christmas break, and many people held of posting things because of the strikes.

@BarneyBobCat we are the exact opposite, I couldn't think about doing exercise in the evenings 😄 but as you can tell I'm a morning person - you just have to work it in when it suits!! Glad you're enjoying the indoor cycling, it won't be long before it's possible to get out on the road again, yippee!

@Bertie'sMum enjoy your charity shop shift, hope you can do the full 4 hours but don't overdo it. Great news that the GP's are on the case with the scan 
@Mrs Funkin I would not say you were a control freak just incredibly conscientious - after all, health is the most important thing we all have so if your knowledge and organisation gets things done for people that may otherwise not get the right treatment then I can understand why you can't just leave things to others (who clearly don't do them!).Enjoy your stroll, however far you get today.

@huckybuck good luck at the vets today, I hope darling Holly can have her treatment
@Bethanjane22 hope you are feeling a bit better now, and you too @urbantigers

@lymorelynn hope Avalon goes off ok, I know I say it every time but I don't know how you do it xx Hope you enjoyed the glass of fizz in Mum's memory.
@ewelsh how are you getting on? x

Sending well-wishes, hugs and cheery waves, take as appropriate and have a fabulous Thursday


----------



## GingerNinja

Morning all.

My blimmin cold seems to have got worse again  I felt rubbish last night but that may be because I didn't sleep at all well Tuesday night. A little better last night with less coughing but still fuzzy headed this morning. I can't work out if I have a cough or am just coughing because of the congestion.

I had a dream last night that @Mrs Funkin was recommending these baggy bras to me, telling me that they were supportive but my boobs just kept falling out of it  I can't remember what setting we were in and have no idea where that came from!

I've swapped my days so working today to get finished for month end (must get on with it!) so will hopefully be off tomorrow.

Good luck at the vet with Holly @huckybuck 

Have a good day if you can xx


----------



## huckybuck

Morning all. 
Chemo day (hopefully) but not til lunchtime. 
Slept well again last night - we have to have black out curtains here Mrs F as I can’t sleep without them. And ear plugs! I think it’s a hangover from flying and having to sleep at funny hours in hotels which always had black outs. You might find it helps a bit.

Plan today is a chilled morning, vets at lunchtime and then a walk on the treadmill at the gymn this afternoon. I am getting back into it gently lol! 

I had some new ear bud things for Christmas so downloaded some playlists off Spotify last night to try. That should keep me going for a while. 

Keep everything crossed for us today lovelies!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh my @GingerNinja how odd! I mean, I have made friends with a few women who run after discussing running bras with them when they’ve clearly not been supporting their Coopers Ligaments but to visit your dream and recommend something inappropriate doesn’t sound like me haha  

Oh BLC Avalon! Safe travels, little one. Once a BLC always a BLC. Hope you’re not too sad @lymorelynn.

We are exercise in the morning folk here, too. If I’ve not run in the morning, I really don’t like evening runs and only do it if I have no choice (like when I’m doing Run Every Day and am at work and failed to get up at 5am).

Oh and I’m trying not to mention cats but there won’t be a new one here until autumn. There really won’t. Only about nine months to go…that will fly by. By then we might be ready. Sorry if I was confusing @Charity @Cully (unless there happened to be a random kitten by the side of the road that needed rescuing, that would be different!).

I’ve had some more sleep, so it’s time for breakfast and then a little walk. See how far I get!


----------



## ewelsh

Morning all


Good luck today beautiful Holly xxx


I had another good night, slept for 5 hours without coughing so I am definitely on the mend, plus I am getting bossy (apparently) I can also spot millions of jobs needing doing so things are looking normal again.

I am the same as @Mrs Funkin and @huckybuck have to have a pitch black room, no lights from gadgets, no noise, just still.

Im laughing at your dream @GingerNinja 😂. @Mrs Funkin sorts us all out in our dreams too 😂 glad your getting slightly better @Mrs Funkin and you get to enjoy your time off properly xx

@Charity I hope things help Toppy, Bunty is such a bossy complex little girl x

Bye bye BLC have a wonderful fun much loved life, so glad we got to enjoy you all x

@Ali71 good luck with your big job in, have you taken down your fabulous Wall-y computer tree yet? Xx

@Bertie'sMum wow that was a fast result, let us know what the GP says. 4’11 is a little pocket rocket 😃 I think I will shrink to that height too, I didnt get the tall gene from my family either, my father was 6’3 Mother 5’8 sister 5’8 and I am 5’2 and a bit 🙄


need to get a wiggle on, lots to do, have a good day everyone x


----------



## Charity

Good morning from sunny Dorset...not. It's grey and gloomy ☁☁. 

I had some Camomile and honey herbal tea last night which I'd forgotten I had. It makes me sleep pretty well but I had a horrible dream. We were in a holiday cottage and the stairs up to the bedroom were very narrow and at the top was a spooky black hole. I said I wasn't going up there as it made me claustrophic. There was more to the dream than I remember but I woke up feeling in a panic. 😬

The cabinet man is here finishing off whatever it is, hope he won't be long.

I thought Toppy was making some improvement yesterday, he hardly scratched all day but then he started last night and this morning I got up to a large furball in his bed. He hasn't done that for quite a while. 😟 Mustn't give up, just keep on with things for a few weeks.

It's my friend's birthday on Saturday but she has family coming then so I'm seeing her tomorrow and one of her presents hasn't arrived. Hope it will today. The other is being delivered to hers tomorrow fingers crossed.

@GingerNinja, sorry you're feeling worse today.
@huckybuck, good luck with Holly, hope you make some progress.
@BarneyBobCat, nearly the weekend..oh for a shorter week all the time
@Bertie'sMum, I've lost an inch in height over the last few years, or so my OH tells me. You're right about when you have some treatment, it relaxes muscles etc. so does make you taller. ore exercise needed. I say that every year but it doesn't last.
@Mrs Funkin, glad you can breathe better today. Hope your Covid test is negative soon.

Hope everybody has a good Fursday and stay safe xx


----------



## Ali71

Lol I had to google Cooper's Ligaments and find out whether I've been supportive enough... I'll be ok as a) I hate running and b) I have Mini-Coopers! 🤣 
Sorry you are still feeling a bit pants @GingerNinja, hopefully you make it through today (of course you will) and can have a nice long weekend to recover.
@Charity I've shrunk as well, I'm sure of it. Going to try @Cully suggestion and dangle from the chin up bar next time. Lets see if it works! Hope Toppy is alright, better out than in with the fur-ball. Did you try Zylkene on Bunty yet or does she hate it? 
@ewelsh Yes the Wall-E tree is definitely down... took about 20 mins to disassemble after hours of stringing up the little bits! I have kept them for next year though so that should make life easier. Make a list of the little jobs but don't you dare not yet lol... you're not bossy you just get things done! Speedy healing x


----------



## Charity

Sorry @ewelsh, meant to say glad you had a better night, five hours is pretty good. You obviously must be getting better if you're starting to be bossy . I agree [email protected], don't you dare start doing too much or you'll get a slap 😋.


----------



## Bethanjane22

Afternoon all (sorry missed morning by a few hours!)

Managed to sleep in my own bed last night without coughing and waking myself and OH up, hooray for small victories.

Feeling a bit better today, my throat is still a bit painful from the coughing, but I have some throat spray and cough sweets to help keep it at bay.

Puss cats are still part of the pooflies club. Luna didn't eat much last night, but managed a portion of chicken this morning, so I'm hoping it's a sign she is on the mend. Nova is eating her chicken fine and is her usual self, so just need to wait to see if the plain chicken has done it's job. Fingers crossed!

OH went public with his job search yesterday and posted on LinkedIn about being made redundant. He was apprehensive about sharing it publicly, but the outpouring of support he's had from former colleagues and people he knows in the industry has been amazing. He's already got a few potentials lined up, his phone was ringing most of yesterday and he has a number of calls lined up today too. Such a relief 

@BarneyBobCat I always think my two get a bit loopier and active at night when it's close to a full moon (the first of 2023 is tomorrow) so this could be contributing to Barney's night time adventures. I think it must do something to them, or it's just a lot lighter outside because of the moonlight, so it makes them more alert and aware of things moving outside. Hopefully he'll calm down soon and lets you sleep.

@Ali71 I had the same idea as you, I've got a beef chili in the slow cooker for tonight, so much easier than having to think about something when I get home. Hope work wasn't too busy for you 

@huckybuck Sending lots of good vibes for you and Holly today 🧡 Glad you managed a good nights sleep.

@Mrs Funkin Hope you had a nice walk, nothing better than a walk by the seaside.

@ewelsh Glad you managed a good bit of sleep last night. If you're getting bossy, you must be getting better! 😋

@Charity sorry to hear Toppy is an itchy boy again, hopefully something will work for him soon. 🤞

@GingerNinja Sorry you're still feeling rubbish, make sure you have a nice chilled out evening tonight and look after yourself x


----------



## TonyG

Ooh, I don’t know if I qualify as a poofly or not but I’ve had a headache almost constantly for five days that I can’t shift.

Wondered if I’ve got a mild lurgy but no other real symptoms although my throat is a little scratchy.

The pain is mostly left centred but not exclusively.
Debating whether to call the GP but I suspect all I’ll get is ‘take painkillers and drink more water’.
Did see the optician just before Christmas and nothing relevant to report.

Just used up my last covid test and it’s clear, which I thought it would be. 
Really need to get on with work but just wandering around feeling at about 40% at the moment 😩


----------



## lullabydream

Afternoon/Evening all!

Well I woke up this morning blurry eyed at 7. I came on here read a few things but did not post because I was getting distracted by my work phone bleeping. It started as soon as I opened my eyes; and since I was on call I thought I better check. Even though if there was a problem I should have received a call, although I guess you could do a text so not to disturb first. Beep beep my phone went, with a lot of insignificant things from my manager. I think I was shocked my manager was up and at it that early in the morning, she's usually more of an evening person, getting random messages and emails late on!

So last day at work today, 4 days off and no real plans. Work was fine; cafe for breakfast then McDonald's for lunch whilst at work.

Got home, was really excited that my Sephora parcel showed up! Although the free gift of some serum really was just a tiny sachet about as big as a salt sachet you get at restaurants so once use and that's it I guess!

Went shopping at Tesco, and then emailed my manager about holiday...it says it is sorted, however it states I still have about 4 weeks of holiday left which is definitely an error! It did say that my manager has to approve holidays...only been waiting since October! So hopefully now I have left it in her court it might get sorted.

Anyway...on other news Ivy went to the vets for her vaccination..impeccable behaviour as I would expect. Pixie is there next week, I don't think she will behave impeccably at all.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well. We walked three miles today - I wasn't as tired as I thought I might be - but was a wasted journey as there were no cold medicines to be found anywhere. I nipped into Asda on the way into work this evening and they had some Night Nurse, so I've got that  Hurrah! I love NN but it is terribly addictive. 

Spent 90 minutes just over at work. 90 minutes well spent, quite frankly, as I am now back on track and can settle hopefully for my week off next week, if I'm feeling alright to actually do anything. 

I tested this morning and still very strong red lines. D's T line is finally starting to fade but gosh, it's slow. 

@ewelsh I do so hope you've not overdone things today. Rest, woman! Don't make me pop into your dreams to tell you off  

@TonyG hope you feel better soon. I bought some Sinutab too, today, I will take that in the day tomorrow as my sinuses feel horrid with the Covid. So painful, with that sort of "pressure" headache. Keep an eye and GP if you don't feel better with regular analgesia and fluids. 

@Bethanjane22 what a positive response for your OH. Gingers crossed for him...and for the Pooflie Felines too. 

Oh Toppy  I hope the Zylkene helps him @Charity that itching is so distressing to witness, I know. 

Hope everyone has a better sleep tonight. Mini Coopers and all @Ali71 

xx


----------



## TonyG

Mrs Funkin said:


> Well. We walked three miles today - I wasn't as tired as I thought I might be - but was a wasted journey as there were no cold medicines to be found anywhere. I nipped into Asda on the way into work this evening and they had some Night Nurse, so I've got that  Hurrah! I love NN but it is terribly addictive.
> 
> Spent 90 minutes just over at work. 90 minutes well spent, quite frankly, as I am now back on track and can settle hopefully for my week off next week, if I'm feeling alright to actually do anything.
> 
> I tested this morning and still very strong red lines. D's T line is finally starting to fade but gosh, it's slow.
> 
> @ewelsh I do so hope you've not overdone things today. Rest, woman! Don't make me pop into your dreams to tell you off
> 
> @TonyG hope you feel better soon. I bought some Sinutab too, today, I will take that in the day tomorrow as my sinuses feel horrid with the Covid. So painful, with that sort of "pressure" headache. Keep an eye and GP if you don't feel better with regular analgesia and fluids.
> 
> @Bethanjane22 what a positive response for your OH. Gingers crossed for him...and for the Pooflie Felines too.
> 
> Oh Toppy  I hope the Zylkene helps him @Charity that itching is so distressing to witness, I know.
> 
> Hope everyone has a better sleep tonight. Mini Coopers and all @Ali71
> 
> xx


Thanks Mrs F. I did try the GP this afternoon and got the ‘call at 8.30am before the appointments get booked up’ 🙄

Why they can’t just book you in for a phone triage the day before I just don’t know?
Surely it’s more efficient than everyone and their dog calling at exactly the same time? 🙄

Still wondering if I’ve got some sort of mild bug as feeling a bit fatigued/rundown as well. No other real symptoms though and usually if you’ve got a fever bug you know about it?
I do keep feeling a little warm and flushed but don’t have a thermometer unfortunately.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I think the GP system is such a pain. I asked one of the receptionist team how many pre booked appts a GP has in a day at my surgery. It’s four. Four x five minute appts. The rest are all “call on the day” emergency appts. Which of course wouldn’t need to be deemed emergency if you could just book a blinking appt for a few days time. Urgh.

Hope you feel better. Oh and get a thermometer! They are very useful to have in the house. Not an in-ear or forehead zappy one, they’re rubbish. A classic under tongue one is best (and cheapest).


----------



## TonyG

Mrs Funkin said:


> I think the GP system is such a pain. I asked one of the receptionist team how many pre booked appts a GP has in a day at my surgery. It’s four. Four x five minute appts. The rest are all “call on the day” emergency appts. Which of course wouldn’t need to be deemed emergency if you could just book a blinking appt for a few days time. Urgh.
> 
> Hope you feel better. Oh and get a thermometer! They are very useful to have in the house. Not an in-ear or forehead zappy one, they’re rubbish. A classic under tongue one is best (and cheapest).


That’s crazy and completely agree. It would to me make far more sense for non immediate appointments to be booked for a few days hence.
And how many are REALLY emergencies? A raging infection or mental health crisis maybe but ongoing issues, aches and pains, none of those people has to be seen on the day.

I’ve ordered one from Amazon today funnily enough.
It’s digital but oral, armpit and err, the other place, so should be okay?
I think I’ll stick to putting it in me mouth and nowhere else!


----------



## GingerNinja

Morning peeps.

Day off today so of course I've been up since 5:30 🫤. Nevermind, I have a nice young man coming today to prune the apple tree. He's training so is very cheap as he's doing it for experience. He did say he'd do it for nothing but that feels wrong!

I've lost my voice now 🤪 really hoping this cold dries up a bit because it's my sinuses running that make me cough 😷. I actually felt sick at my desk yesterday trying to stay awake (was quite literally nodding off) so hoping to get some Luna cuddles and a nap today. Nothing else planned apart from chores and sorting out my Tesco order for tomorrow.... I think I will make soup 🍲 though as I've only had tinned this week which is not the same.

I'm hoping that all the pooflies, including new to the ranks @TonyG , are feeling a bit better today.

Also hoping that Toppy is less itchy @Charity and that beautiful Holly is bright and well this morning @huckybuck xx

Right I need more tea! Have a good day, I'll be checking up on you in a bit 😗


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Its FRIDAY! Yay!

I had an ok day yesterday, ended up staying late to get things done - need to ensure I dont get into this habit again. I was really tired last night so I just did a short bike ride then watched TV.

Im hopefully meeting my problem member of staff today to sort that out which will be good to resolve. Then quite night tonight I would think. 

Not much planned for the weekend - we may just wander out for a small lunch if the weather is ok. Im having a day off cycling today as my legs are shot, but will be back on it over the weekend. Contemplating a 50miler on Sunday.

Happy Friday everyone!


----------



## Charity

Good morning all. Can't see what the weather is like at the moment.

I woke up so hot last night because I put the fluffy bedding on yesterday..big mistake. Otherwise slept very well for me.

Off to the doctors this morning for an MOT, not looking forward to that. We usually get confirmation of an appointment but haven't heard a dickey bird so hope when we get there they don't say we haven't got one. 

We haven't been able to get through to our doctors on the phone since the pandemic. You have to fill in an online form if you have a problem and they will ring you back, it says within 24 hours, but in my own experiences the last couple of years its been about four days. 😟 They keep sending us text messages now telling us not to contact them unless its absolutely necessary and not for things like prescriptions etc. and the only way to speak to someone is to physically go to the surgery. It leaves you speechless really that we've come to this.

This afternoon I'm seeing my friend, thankfully, her birthday gift arrived yesterday and I'm hoping the one arriving in the post will too.

Had a bit of a nasty incident last night for which I feel very guilty.  I was trying to get something out of the cupboard above my bed (why these were ever invented I'll never know as they are a nightmare) and Bunty was lying in her bed underneath. I went to get it down and, unbeknown to me as I couldn't see it, there was a quite heavy photo album on top which slipped and fell on.......Bunty!! 😮 Oh heavens! She was up and gone like a shot poor girl. She disappeared under the bed and then by the time I had finished, she had gone off to sit with Toppy in his bed for comfort. She was not impressed and gave me one of her 'I'l get you one of these days' looks. She seemed unharmed thank goodness and was back to herself later.

@TonyG, sorry you've joined the club, I hope you feel better soon and it doesn't get any worse.
@GingerNinja, sorry you've lot your voice. My OH would be thrilled if I did. 
@BarneyBobCat, good luck today with your staff member, hope it goes OK

At least its Friday which is one good thing, so have a good day all and be sure to have some me time.


----------



## lullabydream

Morning all!

So I am up! Now I wanted to lie in today till about 8:30...but I was desperate for a wee so I thought am awake now. Am looking on the bright side, that at least I am not up late and rushing around.

Meeting one of my colleagues for breakfast today at 10, but I feel hungry I do not want to eat something and ruin my appetite. Maybe grab a banana I think! 

I learnt something new yesterday. All single journeys on buses are now capped at £2. Its national, there are some areas that it's not running. So I might get out and about on the buses a bit more.


----------



## lullabydream

Our doctors work like yours @Charity It was quite ironic that I received 2 text messages for me to ring the doctors about making appointments. It took about 2-3 days to get through to them. Just line busy continuously. Even my OH tried phoning but no joy. They used to phone you directly for things like that I presume people have missed the call and they probably thought you phoning them was the easiest way.


----------



## Ali71

Good Morning

Didn't want to get up this morning as feeling tired but busy day and feel better for the gym. I won't be going all weekend I don't think so I will rest unless it's nice enough for a bike ride. Was a bit cheesed off yesterday as I got home and all the lights were off on the Ninja  so no stew for me as it wasn't cooked but I did it for OH so it wasn't wasted. It worked on the pressure cook function so not sure what happened. User error possibly! Getting more active again this week after mostly slouching about has left me famished. All I wanted last night for dessert was something with custard, which of course we didn't have any of. I am definitely ordering some today, and some individual sponge puddings

I am taking boy wonder for his Solensia injection this afternoon so I'll be leaving work early, otherwise it's more of the same today.

@GingerNinja sorry to hear you've lost your voice, but glad you have a nice day off so you can take things a bit easier and rest it. Hope your tree turns out well, I'm sure he'll be really good - if he won't accept any more money a nice little testimonial or review will be worth just as much in terms of future clients. Plus plenty of tea and biscuits  Enjoy curling up with Luna x

@BarneyBobCat I'm glad your staff member has agreed to meet up, hopefully you can get things resolved so that will be one more thing off the list. Have a good Friday and well deserved rest day.

@Charity good luck with the MOT, I'm sure you have been extra, extra good and will pass with flying colours. Everyone is saying the same thing about their surgeries, I don't think we will ever get back to the same way that they worked pre-pandemic. I do understand that efficiency-wise they can get through more people via phone calls but some things you really do need an appointment for. I've only seen a GP in person once in the last 3 years, all of my issues have been dealt with via phone call. Thankfully nothing major but it does make you wonder how many things are being missed because people can't get to see a GP with a simple problem that later escalates. I'm keeping up with all my regular checks etc, passing the 50 mark means I became eligible for all sorts of delightful things! Sorry to hear about your mishap with Bunty, I'm sure it was more the element of surprise that made her dart off, you know how jumpy she is. Poor love, if she seems herself then forgive yourself too, accidents happen x

@lullabydream enjoy your breakfast out, that is more like brunch time for me as well lol... hope it's a lovely catch up and nice food.
@Bertie'sMum how did your first shift back at the shop go?
@huckybuck hope Holly is ok and that you had a more settled night
@Mrs Funkin how are you feeling today? 
@ewelsh are you gaining strength? 

Have a great Friday everyone x


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Good morning, seems a bit brighter today at least and it looks like we have some blue sky.

Oh poor Bunty @Charity - she will be fine and forgive you soon. Houses are dangerous places! Have a lovely afternoon with your friend. I am looking forward to being able to see people again.

Good luck sorting out your member of staff issues @BarneyBobCat hopefully a resolution favourable to all concerned will be reached.

Oh no @GingerNinja ! You’ve gone beyond a Marge Simpson impression and into no voice now? That’s not good. I’m in the painful sinus gang and just taken Sinutab (pesky Covid! I’m still amazed how different mine and husbands versions of it are), not had them before. I hope you can come off the Pooflie Step very soon. Have a nice day off if you can.

Yes, exactly that sort of thermometer @TonyG I hope you’re not feeling too rotten this morning.

I tend to be the same @lullabydream with waking up. Although I’m getting quite good at sleeping in now…partly because I’ve either been awake half the night, or had assistance to sleep so my eyes won’t open when I want them to. Have a good day and enjoy your brekkie out 

I hope that @ewelsh is feeling a little better again today - don’t do too much, please Emma. Hope that @Ali71 has been at the gym already like the keen bean she is (ETA, you’ve not let me down, I just saw that you have!). Hope that Holly is non-plussed by her trip yesterday @huckybuck. Waving hello to @Cully @Tigermoon @urbantigers @lymorelynn and @Bertie'sMum  Is that all of the Usual Suspects? I apologise if I’ve forgotten anyone. This is why in speeches people just thank “everyone who has supported them” and don’t name individuals 

Time for another cuppa I think. Husband is going for a run. I’m not ready yet. I don’t think in all good conscience I can do parkrun tomorrow as yes it is outside but it’s also quite busy, so I don’t want to be sending germs out into a group of people around me. I was going to volunteer but the only people they need are barcode scanners at the end of the run and it would involve my being close to people - not for long but still, I feel funny about it. I forgot to say I’m feeling a bit better again today, might be moving off the Pooflie Step soon. 

Happy Fri-YAY!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Heh @Ali71 theres no custard for me except Bird’s custard powder, sugar and a pint of milk. I don’t like ready made and I don’t like the posh crème anglaise you get in restaurants, mostly because you get about two spoonfuls…a pint of Bird’s is the way forward  Its known as “magic custard” in our house, as it was always what my Nan made for me when I was poorly and it often made me better. Mmmm. I could eat banana and custard right now!


----------



## Ali71

@Mrs Funkin I've just this minute put Birds in my Asda basket! I must admit I do love Ambrosia custard, I'll even eat it cold out of the tin/tub (classy) but I have to be careful with dairy as I'm on the lactose intolerant scale so one spoonful too many is not good! (I drink my tea with minimal milk so I can get away with regular cows milk but lattes or hot chocolate would have to be soya or oat milk). Alpro custard is ok but better cold which defeats the objective a bit. So Birds means I can mix it with any milk  Bring on the puds!! An apple strudel may have made it's way in to my basket as well  Banana custard is amazing and one of your five a day 🤣 

@TonyG hope you've manage to shake off that headache at last, if not that you get through to your GP for some advice at the very least.

It seems that cold remedies are going out of stock, it was like that with paracetamol at the beginning of the pandemic when someone mentioned that ibuprofen would not be any use. Prime energy drink, anyone?? 

@SbanR, @Bethanjane22 and @Willow_Warren hope you're all ok too x


----------



## Mrs Funkin

SEE! I knew I’d forget people…thanks @Ali71 (sorry @SbanR @Willow_Warren @Bethanjane22 I’m totally hopeless!)


----------



## Bethanjane22

Morning all!

Slept until about 6 this morning, but woke up with a cough, so decided to get up so as not to disturb OH who hasn't been sleeping all that well on account of a very busy mind.

All quiet on the poop front from the pooflie kitties, but I'm taking that as a good sign that the plain chicken its doing the trick. They both had a great appetite this morning and wolfed their chicken down, fingers crossed this weekend brings them back to some normality. 

I think my cough is breaking now so that is a good sign, just in time for the weekend and my throat isn't sore anymore. Spoke to my parents last night and they are both on the mend too, so I'm relieved for them 

Today I have a mountain of work to do. Being off for almost 3 weeks over Christmas did me no favours in work. The workload is tremendous and it's only little ol' me to work through it. So today will be spent invoicing until my eyes go square!

I'm off to see my Mum & Dad tomorrow, it's my mum's birthday today and my dad has taken her on a surprise day out to a falconry centre and botanical garden in Carmarthen. He's booked her a half day falconry experience which she is going to absolutely adore. So I will go and see her tomorrow to give her my gifts and a little at home afternoon tea 🧡

@Charity Oh no! These things happen, I'm sure Bunty will forgive you in no time at all. She sounds very much like my Luna, who gets very sulky when something 'bad' happens. My OH accidentally trod on the end of her tail the other night and she went off upstairs sulking about it for a good while. Good luck with the MOT & hope you have a lovely time seeing your friend today 

@BarneyBobCat Hope things go well in the meeting with the member of your team today and things get resolved.

@GingerNinja sorry to hear you've lost your voice, take full advantage of your day off today and rest up. Lots of warm drinks and honey & lemon for your throat. Homemade soup is always a winner for when you feel unwell, like a warm hug in a bowl.

@Ali71 That is annoying about the Ninja not working properly yesterday, but glad it got sorted in the end. All this talk of custard has reminded me that I have a couple of tins of Ambrosia in the cupboard, so I may have one of the mini gluten free Christmas puddings I have left from Christmas tonight. I could drink custard by the gallon 😋 Hope the vet appointment goes without a hitch this afternoon. 

@Mrs Funkin My cough was caused by the sinus leakage sitting on my chest, not fun at all. Glad to hear you're feeling a bit better today, we're slowly moving off the pooflie step. My Nan used to make me stewed apple with Birds custard when I was poorly and it always made me feel better, it really is magic stuff! 

@TonyG Sorry you're still feeling rough. I had a headache for a good 3 days when I was feeling most unwell last week. No amount of paracetamol or ibuprofen would shift it, but it eventually subsided after a few days. Like you, I thought a nap would help, but I'd end up waking up with more of a headache. Keep an eye on it and try and speak to the GP if it persists.

Hope you're feeling stronger today @ewelsh and you're not overdoing it.

I've probably missed some of you, but anyone who needs it, sending you get well wishes and positive vibes! 

Happy Friday! Woo!


----------



## TonyG

Thanks all. Sorry, my brain is mush this morning so can’t tag everyone.
Woken up feeling worse if anything 

The headache was okay when I woke up, but making a comeback now.
Also still feel very tired and woozy too.
None of these synonyms are unknown to me due to other ongoing conditions, but whether they’re directly related to the headache or just joining forces, I don’t know.

Perhaps I should have called the GP first thing. Probably too late now and I really need to work if I can.

USUALLY such feelings can be shaken off as the day goes on so I’m hoping they go, otherwise it’s back to bed.


----------



## ewelsh

Good late morning everyone

I had to drop Lottie Dog off to the vets today for her operation, left side mammary slip to remove the lumps etc, she will be very sore for a while but we want to give her the best chance for a longer life, thats gonna cost us Happy New Year hey, lets start as we mean to go on!

@Ali71 @Mrs Funkin @Bethanjane22 @Charity I am behaving and not doing too much so no need to send any slaps my way 😂 thank you xx

I had to pop to our surgery this morning just to pick up a script, one person in the waiting room, 9 receptionist, 6 doctors on, 2 nurses and I stood there for 15mins waiting to be seen….. I dont know if there is a an answer to the way doctors have gone but I do know thats its not working this way is it, I trained as a nurse, also worked in a Doctors surgery and in a Pharmacy dispensary for years and I am 100% sure things ran much smoother then.
When I was in A&E I almost had to sit on my husband, he was climbing the walls, the ex military came out in him, he said the army would sort this lot out in a nano second, that the fault is with the management, the nurses and doctors time could be spent dealing with actual care rather than red tape and procedures, the NHS is in big trouble I fear.

Sending love to all those unwell

Sending healing vibes to @Ali71 ninja 😂 hope your custard hits the spot my lovely xx

Send cuddles to Bunty’s head And good luck with MOT @Charity 

@Mrs Funkin damn lurgy and covid, hope your week off isn’t spoilt too much. How’s the sewing classes going?

@huckybuck whats the news on Holly?


Happy Friday everyone 😃


----------



## Jaf

Hey @TonyG how's your Chvostek sign?


----------



## Ali71

@ewelsh I'm glad no slaps required!! Lots of love to Lottie, hope the operation goes well and at least she has the best Mum to look after her during recovery.
My Ninja probably just failed on that one function, I will test it over the weekend to make sure it's usable! Take care of yourself xx


----------



## Charity

Talking of doctors, I'm back and it wasn't too bad. My OH came with me as I thought I had booked us one appointment after the other but his was an hour later than mine so, rather than sitting in the car twiddling his thumbs and getting stressed, he decided to come home with me and go back which he has.

Had a lovely natter with the nurse who was really nice. For the first time ever, I decided to look when she was doing my blood test, I've never fancied that before. I thought my blood looked a bit thin and more like raspberry lemonade but hey ho. I do wish they wouldn't take four phials though, seems a lot. There were four other people in the waiting room, some with masks, some not. I didn't hear the phone ring once, I think they've switched them off. 

@Bethanjane22, your Mum will love her experience at the falconry centre, we've done that and it was fabulous. Her day sounds like my perfect day out. I've got a photo somewhere of me with a huge eagle on my arm. Sorry you've disappearing under a mountain of paperwork. Glad the girls seem to be getting better.
@ewelsh, hope all goes OK for Lottie Dog today and she doesn't feel too bad when she gets home. 🤞
@Ali71, ooh, custard. Absolutely adore it with everything, ice cream and custard, fruit and custard, pies and custard, just custard. I'll be putting it on my chips soon. 😋

Off to walk Purdey now before lunch.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Good Morning  
Bright buy cold here !

Got up early and booked a telephone appointment with my GP for my scan results - seems I have Osteopenia rather than Osteoporosis so that's all good but she's referring me for a Metabolic Bone Assessment (which comes under rheumatology (?) )

Lily is costing me a fortune !!! Whilst making the bed this morning I find she has been clawing at my bottom sheet which now has a number of small tears in it and will need replacing before they get worse or before I catch my toe in one of the tears - she's already shredded two duvet covers  I do wish she'd let me trim her claws - but it needs at least two people to even get near her paws. It's going to mean another trip to see the vet nurses when I'm fit enough to get her there ! I usually get them to trim her claws when she has her annual check up/boosters in the Summer and then again 6 months or so later but missed the last one as I was flat on my back !!

Now sitting here deciding whether to go shopping today or tomorrow and when I can get to M&S for a replacement sheet (their sheets are really lovely and hardly need ironing  plus they make them in deep and extra deep sizes !).

Hope you all enjoy the rest of your day and the all the pooflies continue to get bettter.


----------



## TonyG

Jaf said:


> Hey @TonyG how's your Chvostek sign?


It doesn’t seem to be doing it. I wouldn’t THINK it’s calcium as my numbers usually stay pretty stable as long as I’m on the meds and I don’t crash like some do.
Although there’s a first time for everything 🙄


----------



## GingerNinja

My tree man is not coming now as he's got flu/cold too. So much about it's no wonder that all the shops are out of paracetamol!

My mum's messaged to say she's not coming this weekend which is good because I want expecting her 😂. Been on the phone to my son for an hour whilst he explained how he's going to make sound proofing panels for his spare room.... fascinating 🥱 I think sorting out contents insurance is more important, but I've only been telling him to do that since the end of August, so no rush I suppose. This is a young man who paid to take the MENSA test, for fun, and passed 🤨🙄

Glad that you passed your mot @Charity and I hope that Bunty has forgiven you now. 

@Mrs Funkin my voice is not completely gone but I can only whisper. Nothing much comes out if louder although I think it's a bit better than it was first thing.

I still haven't bought new bedding for my room but I do have newish fitted sheets from m&s and they are nice @Bertie'sMum 👍

What's for dinner tonight @Ali71 ?


----------



## huckybuck

Whoops missed morning so afternoon. 
Somehow got distracted with chores and chickens and cats this morning!

Mr HB has found a new hobby (oh joy of joys) which means when he doesn’t want to play golf or the weather is bad he can still get out and see his mates. 

He’s signed up for a snooker comp at the golf club with his friend so needs to practice as he hasn’t played for about 30 years and even then was rubbish!! I am so pleased as at least it gets him out a bit more and he’s usually in a decent mood when he gets back. 

So I have had a lovely peaceful morning pottering.

Hols is fine today - vet effect worn off and she seems happy.

Not much to report - I still feel really tired and can’t shake it off. I did eat rubbish yesterday so putting it down to that. I will pop out in a mo and get some nice fresh fruit and veg for the weekend and try to do much better!!!

Have a good one!


----------



## Ali71

@GingerNinja what a shame your young man isn't coming now, hopefully it won't be too long before he's back in action. I suppose a quiet weekend with no house guests means you can rest your voice!
On tonight's menu we have Bangers and mash  😄


----------



## Bethanjane22

On a side note, just went to get my passport photos done for my new passport and I couldn't believe it's now £10 for a set of 4 photos! 😱 I'm sure the last time had it done it was about £4  I made sure to use all 9 attempts to ensure I got a semi-respectable one to be stuck with for 10 years. I'm not thrilled with it, but it'll have to do.


----------



## ewelsh

Oh passport photos are the worst, no matter how many photos I take I look ready for Crime watch but £10 for a set 😧 

Excellent new hobby for Mr H @huckybuck that will keep him busy for months, if he slacks suggest darts 😂

Shame about your young gardener @GingerNinja maybe its a blessing in disguise.

Happy Bangers and mash night @Ali71 my husband loves that meal but with onion gravy all over 😃


----------



## Jaf

There's no such thing as a photo machine here, have to go to a photography shop. Oddly the authorities like a smile. Try as I might it's so hard to smile and not look like I've got wind!


----------



## lullabydream

Evening all!

So I went out for breakfast at just before 10, and came home about 20 minutes ago! So had breakfast, walked round shops, bought some more skin care which apparently is Botox in a bottle. Went to work colleagues house. Tried to sort out some work stuff..failed miserably. Well that's not quite right as I was successful with what I could do. Had McDonald's, drunk prosecco and talked loads then home! I think my work colleagues are a really bad influence as breakfast always leads to coming home in the evening!

@ewelsh I hope little Lottie copes well with the surgery.


----------



## Charity

Good morning folks. Had a pretty good night. The weather is diabolical this morning, very windy and very wet and its my turn for dog walking when it gets light as OH is off out shortly for the day. 

Not going out in this weather unless I have to so will potter and do a few jobs which need catching up with then have a relaxing afternoon I think. 

OH said when he went to the doctors after me, they were giving people masks to wear...sensible.

@TonyG, hope you are feeling better today
@ewelsh, hope Lottie D isn't feeling too sore today
@huckybuck, hope Holly is her bright self today
@Bertie's Mum, I'm glad you've put a name to your condition. Are you taking supplements?

Hope those who are poorly will feel better and everyone will have a good Saturday doing something nice and which makes you smile.


----------



## ewelsh

Morning all from a wet dark windy Woodhall Spa

Lottie dog has done really well after her operation which turned out to be a bigger operation than expected, so a nice quiet day for her too today.
Libby had the devil in her last night, we heard a lot of crashing about last night, so this morning I came down to a broken flower vase with water all over my wooden dresser which had run through to the drawers and cupboard below so now everything is wet 🙄 for some reason she decided to knock all the lemons and limes out of a bowl, one lemon escaped me, sadly Dolly thought it was a ball, ran grabbed it and Chewed…….Well lets say Dolly doesnt like lemons, Libby meanwhile was watching all this from the worktop looking very smug with her plan… eyes back of head today…


I also have the chap back to continue working on the back porch patio, well I am NOT helping today thats for sure.



Hope all who feel poorly feel brighter today and everyone enjoys their Saturday


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Good morning from a blustery seaside, with a rather pretty pink sunrise on the way but it’s just started tipping it down. I had such an awful sleep, thought I’d better have a non-sleeping-draught-assisted night. Pah! Sleep was not my friend. I could have cried at about 2am.

Not sure what is in store for today. I feel like I would like to start doing something nice now I can breathe a bit better. I do feel lots better today, thank goodness, the background nausea is still there though which is putting me off trying to do any sewing. I meant to say @ewelsh that my sewing course finished - I did manage to completely finish my dress though, so I will at some point post a photo of me in it, once I’m ever able to leave the plague ridden house I will wear it 

I hope Lottie the Woofer is doing well after her op, poor little love  You’d better still be resting too @ewelsh - oh just read your update! Gentle day, Lottie. Libby! How could you, your mum hasn’t been well so you thought you’d take full advantage eh? Poor Dolly (though I am chuckling at the thought of a lemon sucking face!). The most you should lift today Emma is a cuppa for the man doing the patio, deffo no slabs!

Hoping everyone else in the Pooflies Gang is doing okay too (human and furry, though in my case I’m both, I’ve not had the energy to defuzz my leg hairs haha!) - I’m not mentioning everyone today as I’m hopeless and forget people.

@Charity is your cabinet done and dusted? Are you pleased? I do hope so 

Come on team, regale us with the fun and frolics you’re having today. I’m living vicariously through you all. Happy Saturday and hope that @lullabydream hasn’t got a poorly head after her 12 hour long breakfast yesterday


----------



## Ali71

Morning
Exceptionally windy here too and I am planning on a day of pottering at the moment. I am showered, dressed and breakfasted and my washing is in the machine as we speak.

Yesterday I had some deliveries left in my porch from Evri, one item went back to 22 November! The other two were from Virbac and Cherryz (household stuff), both of whom had refunded me as the parcels were deemed lost. I have of course contacted both of them to let them know they have turned up. It must have cost companies so much money, false economy to use the cheapest courier company possible then have them mess up so badly. I know it was exacerbated by the postal strikes too but even so their customer service is non existent.

@ewelsh I'm glad to hear Lottie is ok after her op and is doing well with her recovery. Naughty Libby, she's obviously had enough of being good while Mr EW was home and you were under the weather!

@Charity sorry you got the short straw with dog walking this morning, it's pretty wild here but no rain yet so not the nicest morning to be out in it. I hope you enjoy your day at home in the peace and quiet.

@Mrs Funkin sorry you had a rubbish night sleep but glad you feel a bit better now you can breathe easier. No fun and frolics to regale you with I'm afraid! How is Mr F, has he fully recovered??

Hope you all have a good day, even if it's just relaxing and recharging at home  x


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Morning, wet and windy in Gods country today too. I had a good day yesterday, finally got to sort out my staff member who is now very happy and remarkably recovered from whatever she was claiming to have had  Never mind... 

We just stayed in last night and watched TV, just started The Rig on Amazon.

Today will be a short bike ride - I try to do a workout program on a Saturday. Then out for lunch. Im going to cook something for tea but not sure what yet - either chicken tikka masala or crispy chilli beef. 

@Mrs Funkin , insomnia is a side effect of covid so it could be that. I seem to have had a change in my sense of smell - I keep feeling like I can smell something fusty. I can still smell but theres just a background smell all the time that is not very pleasant. Mrs BBC keeps saying its my breath! Cheeky!!!

Happy Caturday!


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Good Morning  

Wet & windy here too !



Charity said:


> @Bertie's Mum, I'm glad you've put a name to your condition. Are you taking supplements?


I've been taking Vitamin D3 for a few years now and my GP thinks that's why I haven't got full blown Osteoporosis yet (Osteopenia is the forerunner to Osteoporosis). Plus I make sure I have some dairy everyday.



ewelsh said:


> Libby had the devil in her last night, we heard a lot of crashing about last night, so this morning I came down to a broken flower vase with water all over my wooden dresser which had run through to the drawers and cupboard below so now everything is wet 🙄 for some reason she decided to knock all the lemons and limes out of a bowl, one lemon escaped me, sadly Dolly thought it was a ball, ran grabbed it and Chewed…….Well lets say Dolly doesnt like lemons,


Lily had one of those moods just before bed last night and managed to knock over a lamp (luckily a brass one so no breakage) and the small basket I keep by my armchair with the remote controls, my glasses and other odds 'n ends. So had to spend time putting everything to rights before I could get to my bed ! Had to laugh at Dolly and the lemon - she'll be warier next time she grabs something that looks like a ball 

Sorry @Mrs Funkin but nothing exciting to report here - food shopping this morning and then I to sort my laundry. which means tomorrow I really should try and get some of my laundry done as there's already 2 weeks worth sitting in the basket  Then Monday my plan is to get to the nearest big M&S to replace the sheet Lily has shredded and visit their food hall for some of their ready meals for the freezer.

Hope you all have a lovely weekend - despite the weather !!!


----------



## ewelsh

@BarneyBobCat is right about side affects of covid actually, right at the beginning of the covid thing long before they claimed your sense of smell and taste could be affected, both my husband and I had scent issues, my husband kept running round the house convinced something was burning, I however had wafts of the cesspit it was disgusting.


----------



## Willow_Warren

Good morning! I’m very behind on the thread as I’ve had 4 days in a row in the office.

I was going to go for a walk this morning but took a look at the weather and changed my mind! But instead I unpacked my new microwave (Christmas present) and had a bit if a tidy of the kitchen.

I’ve got a few bits to go and do today! First into town to pick up some bits I treated myself to from Lakeland, then off to Cotswold outdoor to try some much needed new walking boots… then food shooping then I need to buy some chicken food! Hooping I can gat this all done by 1pm as that’s when I need to leave for my riding lesson!

Well I best get on or I won’t fit everything into my day!

Hannah x


----------



## Arny

I’m not usually up this ‘early’ so don’t tend to participate here but this caught my eye.


BarneyBobCat said:


> I seem to have had a change in my sense of smell - I keep feeling like I can smell something fusty. I can still smell but theres just a background smell all the time that is not very pleasant. Mrs BBC keeps saying its my breath! Cheeky!!!


My mums sense of smell (and taste) wasn’t right after a year but we happened to catch something on tv about retraining your smell (the one show also did something on it last night).
It did help her. Basically you smell 3-4 essential oils in order morning and night. Last night they suggested changing which ones after a time, she just did the same three we happened to have in the house.


----------



## SbanR

Good morning campers. It's wet and windy here too.
I'm another who's been AWOL and now trying to catch up the various threads.
In my case, had my cataract operated on. Was quite nauseous that night and into the next day but that's gone now.
Good to see that many of the pooflies (human and furry) are getting better. Kisses to brave beautiful Holly. Well done Libby. Now that mummy is getting better, you can go back to being norty. Being good is so boring  
@Arny any strong smelling substance can be used, not just essential oils. So bleach will work.


----------



## huckybuck

Morning all. Is it? It’s still dark!!!!
Mr HB has gone off to play snooker hurrah - I am so happy with his new hobby! 

I am having a FA day. I should be going to the gymn but unless it brightens up out there I can’t see me getting out of my PJs. 

@ewelsh I am so glad Lottie’s op went ok. Sorry it was a bigger one than expected though. I hope she bounces back ok. 

@Mrs Funkin have you tried @Charity’s recommendation of the Bach sleep capsules? I think they do help me a bit. I can also send you some melatonin to try if you’d like (my neighbour gets it from the US for me). I actually swear by it to get me off to sleep and it usually sends me back to sleep quickly if I wake up in the night. 

Talking of sleep - the last 4 mornings I have woken up, looked at the clock and it’s 8:18 despite going to bed at different times. Very odd.

Have a happy Saturday everyone!


----------



## huckybuck

@ewelsh you need quake putty for Libby!!!! Everything in the HB house gets stuck down lol!!


----------



## GingerNinja

Good morning.

I didn't do anything much yesterday as I felt so unwell but today I feel better! I did finally sleep only waking a few times to cough so I feel so much more human this morning 😉

I've no plans so will potter this morning until Tesco delivery comes at lunchtime. I may then go to the 2nd hand furniture shop to see what they have that may be suitable for my lounge. I need a side table/unit. They may have dining chairs as well, they usually have lots of dining tables.

I'm glad that Lottie dog's 🐶 surgery went well @ewelsh and I'm going that she will heal as quickly as my Gipsy did xx

Dinner will be roast chicken with something as I've run out of Ginkgo's breast meat that he has as late supper 🙀

I hope that you all have a good day 🙂


----------



## ewelsh

@SbanR ouch cataract operation, the thought of any work on my eyes goes through me. I know they are very successful though. Glad your over the nausea bit, how soon will you notice a difference? Sending you a belated hug ((()))


Interesting about the essential oil or similar…

That is odd @huckybuck 8.18 very precise, enjoy your lovely day alone…. Yes I will have to buy more putty for Libby, she is obviously going to start playing silly beggars for a while.


----------



## lullabydream

Morning all! 

I actually slept well last night and woke just after 9! OH is working this morning, he hasn't worked a Saturday morning for what feels like forever. I think he will feel it later in the week with an extra day at work, well half a day.

My plans today are to visit my sister. Apparently it's french bread pizza for lunch! 

I have never heard of quake putty @huckybuck I must be living under a rock! If I had known it would have saved a lot of ornaments from being thrown to the ground and completely destroyed by Pixie. Her favourite thing is to throw things of shelves and watch the scatter into pieces!

@SbanR glad you feel better after your surgery and over the worst. 

Enjoy your day!


----------



## Tigermoon

Good morning from a blustery and wet South West!

A routine vet appointment yesterday went well, my two eldest girls are in good fettle. However I was super annoyed to discover that we cannot order the generic from of medication for my dog because there is a dog version available. Guess which one is 35 times the price of the other!!

The professional grooming session went well. It's so nice when they are freshly washed and their coats are like silk. My eldest girl is booked in for next week. I'm still pondering whether to take Frosty and his mother or not. The groomer said she would do them but I do have some reservations, although it would make my life a lot easier!

I hope all the pooflies are feeling a bit better now. 

It's great to see your return to the forum @ewelsh and that Lottie is doing well post op.
@BarneyBobCat I wish I had half your energy and motivation when it comes to exercise.


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Tigermoon said:


> @BarneyBobCat I wish I had half your energy and motivation when it comes to exercise.


You just need to find something you enjoy doing and once you get into the habit of doing it regularly then it becomes really easy. I've just done a "ramp test" where the resistance keeps increasing until you cant pedal anymore then a 10mile ride to cool off. Ready for beer now!


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Look what has just been delivered for me  Courtesy of naughty @Mrs Funkin and naughty @huckybuck !!
Thank you ladies - all my favourites - just as well I've lost a few pounds in the last 7 weeks !











Wonder if I can freeze some of them for later ???????????????????????


----------



## urbantigers

Morning, afternoon or whatever.

I have been skim reading but this poofly is still pretty poofly. I went back to work on Thursday - bad idea but it’s so easy when you work from home (would never have gone back if I’d had to actually dress properly and leave the house). My aim for today is to get dressed and go to Tesco in pursuit of lemsip. I’ve also got a bit of a craving for custard thanks to you lot  It looks like a nice, sunny day here so it’s a shame I’m not up to going out.

Glad Lottie is doing well after her op @ewelsh 

I’m glad most people seem to be slowly getting better.

Mosi had his solensia on Thursday. One advantage of him going to the vet monthly is that we can weigh him also and his weight is good. I didn’t get to speak to the vet about his urinalysis as it was the nurse who gave the injection. The vet has left voicemails for me to ring but usually at inconvenient times and I’ve not rung back. Talking face to face is challenging enough as I have little voice, talking on the phone is a step too far! It will have to wait.


----------



## Charity

You lucky girl @Bertie's Mum, that looks lovely. Don't eat it all at once. 😋 

I was just planning on taking Purdey for her lunchtime short walk, but its suddenly pouring with rain so will wait a while.

My friend has been on the phone for about the last hour which has held me up. Yes, I know, it takes two to talk.

I've got a parcel arriving at 1.00 ish. No idea what it is as don't recognise the name of the people sending it, I do wish when they have parent or other names they would give you more information so you know who it is.

I hope my OH will come home early today as the weather is so diabolical, he didn't want to go in the first place but didn't like letting people down as he didn't go last week when the weather was equally bad. Bet you're not wishing the same @huckybuck 

I'm quite pleased today as first thing this morning I did a cholesterol test which I bought months ago but didn't use. I know I had a blood test yesterday at the doctors which will tell me what it is but I thought if its not good, then I'd rather know now than be disappointed if they call me back because its still high. 15 months ago it was over 7, which was the reason I decided to take myself in hand, lose weight and improve my diet. Today, assuming I've done it properly, it was 5.2 which is normal....yay! 🤗 I'm amazed after all the rubbish I ate at Christmas but well pleased. Let's hope the blood test shows the same. 

My OH came back from the doctors yesterday complaining their scales were wrong.  I said they couldn't be as when I was there, they registered the same as ours when I checked my weight before I went. He wouldn't have it of course.

Wondering what to have for lunch as I'm on my own...a Big Soup I think would be nice with some toast. Last night I had the last of my Christmas puddings ....with loads of CUSTARD, yummy. 😋

Are you all having a good day?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

You are most welcome @Bertie'sMum we thought you could do with a little cheer up after the weeks and weeks of miserable back pain. Enjoy 

@urbantigers good luck with the lemsip hunt, there's nothing anywhere down here. I got one bottle of Night Nurse in the Asda pharmacy the other evening, she said they'd been waiting since November for it! @huckybuck yes I've had some of the Bach's night time melts, lovely @SbanR sent them to me. I think they are meant to help my mind to switch off but not sure anything can do that for me. Once the lurgy is kicked into touch properly I shall try them regularly again. The progesterone I'm having in the evenings is meant to help me sleep too. It's just tedious.

I am looking forward to hearing how @SbanR gets on once her eye has settled. I would love to have my cataracts done - if I lived in East Sussex they'd be bad enough to be done on the NHS but they aren't bad enough in West Sussex by all accounts. In the meantime, they are being added to the list of, "Things to Do if I Come Into Money".

We have just randomly met the woman that husband's dad is sort of seeing (we think, but he lies so much we don't really know what the heck he does with his life, nor do we really care!)...D was taught by her in primary school. I will have seen her at D's mum's funeral but I can't remember - and he didn't even introduce me to her! When I asked him why, he said he wasn't sure it was her. I have no idea what was going through his mind  Honestly. Boys. 

Just walked around the block (hence the meeting above) and it's blowing a hoolie, well it's force 8 gusting a 9. Husband says he will go windsurfing after lunch. Talking of lunch...


----------



## GingerNinja

I'm sorry that you're still so poofly @urbantigers 😞 good luck with sourcing cold remedies though, they seem in short supply here.

I'm glad that your eye surgery went well @SbanR hopefully it will make a big difference once it's settled xx

It's ridiculously windy here so goodness knows how you managed to walk in it @Mrs Funkin where you are! I can't decide whether to go out, it looks horrible.


----------



## TonyG

Charity said:


> Good morning folks. Had a pretty good night. The weather is diabolical this morning, very windy and very wet and its my turn for dog walking when it gets light as OH is off out shortly for the day.
> 
> Not going out in this weather unless I have to so will potter and do a few jobs which need catching up with then have a relaxing afternoon I think.
> 
> OH said when he went to the doctors after me, they were giving people masks to wear...sensible.
> 
> @TonyG, hope you are feeling better today
> @ewelsh, hope Lottie D isn't feeling too sore today
> @huckybuck, hope Holly is her bright self today
> @Bertie's Mum, I'm glad you've put a name to your condition. Are you taking supplements?
> 
> Hope those who are poorly will feel better and everyone will have a good Saturday doing something nice and which makes you smile.


Unfortunately no 

Headache just refuses to go. Stayed in bed longer but it hasn’t made any real difference.
Also got some wooziness again although I don’t seem to have the fatigue today.

GP surgery is getting a very strong phone call first thing Monday morning


----------



## Just.a.pet.lover

Good morning everyone! i hope that your day goes as planned, or better then you thought at least!!


----------



## SbanR

Thank you @ewelsh @lullabydream @GingerNinja 
The cataract op is well worth doing. I was pretty nervous but there's no pain or discomfort at all apart from the nausea on the night of the op and the day after 
I noticed an improvement the very next day! Now two days post op I can easily read a till receipt without specs where before I couldn't.
Vision is still slightly blurry but will clear within a few days. It will take a few months to fully bed in.

For those of you needing cold remedies, come to the West Midlands! No shortages here


----------



## lymorelynn

Good afternoon
Sunshine and showers here. Mr. L was just in the garden and got soaked but now it's lovely and sunny. He plays snooker most days @huckybuck - great hobby for getting them out of the house 🤣
A bit of a sad day here. Our Naughty Girl, aka Sybyl, has gone off to a new home. It's not far away and she will be living with one of Coco's sons from her first litter. My phone number had changed since the lady had Coco's kitten and she had lost touch but we use the same vet and she asked them if I could get in touch with her. She had recently lost her older cat and thought Tallis needed a companion but she didn't want to take on a kitten. I think Sybyl will be happier without Lolita or the chance of kittens to annoy her. Of course she'll be back if it doesn't work out. So hard to let her go but I am glad that it is to someone I already know.
Feel better soon all of you pooflies. These lurgies do seem to linger 😞
Mr L had his cataracts done last year @SbanR and was very pleased with the improvement. He no longer needs glasses.
Enjoy the rest of the day everyone 😊


----------



## BarneyBobCat

SbanR said:


> Thank you @ewelsh @lullabydream @GingerNinja
> The cataract op is well worth doing. I was pretty nervous but there's no pain or discomfort at all apart from the nausea on the night of the op and the day after
> I noticed an improvement the very next day! Now two days post op I can easily read a till receipt without specs where before I couldn't.
> Vision is still slightly blurry but will clear within a few days. It will take a few months to fully bed in.
> 
> For those of you needing cold remedies, come to the West Midlands! No shortages here


My mother needs both eyes done for cataracts. She gets the first done next month and is very nervous naturally, I think I would be too. Everyone says it's not that bad but the thought of it is terrifying!


----------



## urbantigers

I hope that Sybil’s new home works out @lymorelynn - it sounds perfect for her on paper.

No lemsip to be found but I did get some Sudafed Max strength. I already have lemons and honey, as well as separate paracetamol, so I have made myself some lemon and honey drink and taken 2 Sudafed. Plus I have a plentiful supply of inhalers and steroid nasal sprays . I also have custard


----------



## TonyG

urbantigers said:


> I hope that Sybil’s new home works out @lymorelynn - it sounds perfect for her on paper.
> 
> No lemsip to be found but I did get some Sudafed Max strength. I already have lemons and honey, as well as separate paracetamol, so I have made myself some lemon and honey drink and taken 2 Sudafed. Plus I have a plentiful supply of inhalers and steroid nasal sprays . I also have custard


Custard will cure anything! 😍😍😍


----------



## TonyG

Hmmm. Have been speaking to the 800 plus members on my closed Facebook hypoparathyroidism group and it seems many people suffer headaches when their calcium levels go too high (for them, we don’t really operate on the same numbers as ‘normal’ folks).
So that seems the most obvious first port of call.
Unfortunately without a blood test there’s no baseline so I can’t really adjust the meds/supplements myself until I know if it’s low or high, or not 🤷🏻‍♂️


----------



## Ali71

@TonyG I hope you can get through to the GP on Monday and get checked out.

Sorry you're still feeling rough. And you too @urbantigers .. hope the Sudafed does the trick.

I'm watching Singin in the Rain


----------



## SbanR

BarneyBobCat said:


> My mother needs both eyes done for cataracts. She gets the first done next month and is very nervous naturally, I think I would be too. Everyone says it's not that bad but the thought of it is terrifying!


I understand and fully sympathise.
I kept telling myself the charity doctors go out to India and operate from mobile clinics. Get through dozens in a day.
I was told the operation would take 15-20 minutes. 
I was taken down to theatre at 1410, waited while they cleared theatre and got it ready for me (I was second on the list), back in my room at 1430

The most difficult thing now is to refrain from touching my eye as it often feels like there's some moisture that needs wiping away (and I've automatically done it a couple of times!!)
Also have to put eyedrops in for a month. Four times a day for a week, then dropping one dose each week.
Also Not to get water in the eye!! I kept getting told that by the nurse and consultant.


----------



## Jaf

TonyG said:


> Hmmm. Have been speaking to the 800 plus members on my closed Facebook hypoparathyroidism group and it seems many people suffer headaches when their calcium levels go too high (for them, we don’t really operate on the same numbers as ‘normal’ folks).
> So that seems the most obvious first port of call.
> Unfortunately without a blood test there’s no baseline so I can’t really adjust the meds/supplements myself until I know if it’s low or high, or not 🤷🏻‍♂️


Hope you feel better.

The last time I went high it was because I had a kidney infection. Meds pushed too much cal into kidneys, causing stones. Great. Not like I had begged for 24 hour urine tests! Grr.

I'm really lucky that my town has a pharmacy that also does blood tests. Honestly apart from 6 monthly bloods I've lost hope with drs. UK and Spanish, all useless. Thank goodness for the patient groups!


----------



## TonyG

Jaf said:


> Hope you feel better.
> 
> The last time I went high it was because I had a kidney infection. Meds pushed too much cal into kidneys, causing stones. Great. Not like I had begged for 24 hour urine tests! Grr.
> 
> I'm really lucky that my town has a pharmacy that also does blood tests. Honestly apart from 6 monthly bloods I've lost hope with drs. UK and Spanish, all useless. Thank goodness for the patient groups!


It would be so nice if there was a home test but doesn’t sound like it’s anywhere near


----------



## Jaf

TonyG said:


> It would be so nice if there was a home test but doesn’t sound like it’s anywhere near


Like a finger prick for diabetes?

I've just this week read about a parathyroid pump, someone in Ireland has one. And another company is trialling injections. And they are working on a finger prick tester, but not ready yet.


----------



## TonyG

Jaf said:


> Like a finger prick for diabetes?
> 
> I've just this week read about a parathyroid pump, someone in Ireland has one. And another company is trialling injections. And they are working on a finger prick tester, but not ready yet.


Yes, I keep reading that it’s on the horizon but all seems a bit never never.

Thankfully I don’t need a pump but I know some are really bad with it.


----------



## ewelsh

lymorelynn said:


> Good afternoon
> Sunshine and showers here. Mr. L was just in the garden and got soaked but now it's lovely and sunny. He plays snooker most days @huckybuck - great hobby for getting them out of the house 🤣
> A bit of a sad day here. Our Naughty Girl, aka Sybyl, has gone off to a new home. It's not far away and she will be living with one of Coco's sons from her first litter. My phone number had changed since the lady had Coco's kitten and she had lost touch but we use the same vet and she asked them if I could get in touch with her. She had recently lost her older cat and thought Tallis needed a companion but she didn't want to take on a kitten. I think Sybyl will be happier without Lolita or the chance of kittens to annoy her. Of course she'll be back if it doesn't work out. So hard to let her go but I am glad that it is to someone I already know.
> Feel better soon all of you pooflies. These lurgies do seem to linger 😞
> Mr L had his cataracts done last year @SbanR and was very pleased with the improvement. He no longer needs glasses.
> Enjoy the rest of the day everyone 😊




Oh I am sorry @lymorelynn you really tried with Sybyl, she’s just not meant to be a mummy or around little imps, I am sure she will be really happy being just a friend for another beauty Siamese, plus she will be spoilt rotten. It must give you comfort knowing she is so close and with someone who obviously loves the breed.

I wish pretty Sybyl a lovely long happy quiet life, I am sure all will work out well xxxx hugs for you though xx


----------



## ewelsh

@Ali71 I love Singing in the rain, I watched Sleepless in Seattle today 😃


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Awwww. I don't know if people remember NFC Slave? Anyway, she had a terrible time as you may remember and the other day I was thinking of her so I thought I'd drop her a note. I've just had an email from her  I'm so pleased she is well and the cats (Freyja & Loki) are well too and settled into their new home. I am very glad she had a mail redirection on, as I obviously only had an old address. 

That little email has made me so very happy. I was very worried about her after all the horrific things she has been through.


----------



## Bethanjane22

Evening all,

Had a lovely busy day today.

Went to see my parents (they live about 45 minutes away from me) to celebrate my mum’s birthday.

She told me all about her falconry day yesterday and she was absolutely delighted with it. She got to handle a White faced Owl called Frodo, who she was absolutely smitten with. She also handled a Red Kite, A Long-eared Eagle Owl & a Peregrine Falcon. My dad kept it as a surprise for her so she said when the lady brought the first bird out to her she started welling up 🥹 she adores birds. They then got to watch a private falconry show including a number of other birds like White Tipped Sea Eagles and an incredible Golden Eagle. 

So today I took her down some scones, jam and clotted cream, a bunch of flowers and a little birthday cake 🎂

All in all a wonderful day ❤


----------



## Charity

Good morning and happy Sunday. We've just had a hailstorm. I do wish the weather at least would cheer up.

I can't get my OH out of bed this morning. He should be out on the dog walk by now though probably good he isn't in the weather we're having. Even Purdey can't be bothered to get up.

I stayed up late to watch a film with Paul Newman last night, that man was the best thing since sliced bread in his day..gorgeous. So, I decided to stay and sleep on the sofa but had two large furry lumps sleeping on my stomach all night and woke up with a headache. Of course Bunty and Toppy were up and raring to go about 5.30.

Not doing a lot today so will have a relaxing one.

@Bethanjane, glad your Mum had such a lovely day and it was completed by your lovely gifts.
@SbanR, glad your op went well, something I've got to look forward to in a couple of years I'm told. Must be so hard trying not to touch or rub them.
@lymorelynn, sorry you've had to say goodbye to Sybyl but if it means she will be happier in her own way then its probably for the best though sad for you.
@TonyG, are you still suffering today? Hoping you feel a bit better.

Have a good day everyone xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Morning all, wet and windy again here. I know it’s winter but yuck. Come on spring time, not that I’m wishing my life away but still…

I feel a lot better this morning. Still had a broken sleep until about 2am but then slept pretty well after that. I wonder if Night Nurse kicks in much later? I feel a bit groggy so might need another nap whilst husband goes windsurfing. He couldn’t go yesterday afternoon as the wind dropped off. The lack of energy I just don’t like. 

I’m sure you will be very sad without Sybyl @lymorelynn but she’s close by and gone to someone you know and trust, so that’s excellent. Be happy, little lady. Sending you a hug, Lynn.

What a lovely day your mum had @Bethanjane22 and then a little afternoon tea too, what fun.

@Charity we watched the Great Escape the other weekend, I’d never seen anything with Paul Newman in before. Have a nice relaxing day.

Hope all the Pooflie Club are feeling a lot better this morning and I hope @ewelsh didn’t do too much slab lifting or cement laying yesterday!

I’ve no idea what I’ll do today, not a clue. Let’s see where the day takes me - to be fair, probably just to the sofa watching Schitt’s Creek. It’s my new “easy” binge watch, after a colleague told me about it.

Happy Sunday, do something that makes you smile if you can


----------



## Willow_Warren

Well at the moment it’s sunny with just a light breeze here (but I have seen the forecast so I know random possibly heavy showers are about!).

So the airing cupboard has been tidied, the Christmas decorations put away (I know days late!), breadmaker on and washing in the machine loaded and well through the program.

had some breakfast and taking 30 minutes with Andre curled up on my lap (although it’s going to be difficult to move as I’ll need to disturb him).

Rabbits & chickens to clean out before going to restock on pet supplies (as i ran out of time yesterday), then off to look after Ralphie and have my first lesson on him.

Really must move or time will run out on me again!

hope everyone has a good day

Hannah


----------



## ewelsh

Morning all

January weather is dull but this morning I cheered myself up and spotted so many bulbs sprouting, so many buds on trees and little shots, the evenings are definitely lighter, so exciting… I love spring.

@Charity I could stay up for Paul Newman too, those eyes and such a gentleman. I can remember when I was very young someone saying to my mother ” do you ever leave the house without your make-up on”
my mum replied with “ No, you never know you might bump into Paul Newman” so I grew up with the man 😃 I expect your OH is still drying out after the shoot yesterday, you both need a warm quiet day today. X

@Bethanjane22 your Mum’s birthday is my kind of day, love it, spo pleased she had such a a memorable time, love the idea of cream tea too 😃

@Mrs Funkin Glad your feeling brighter today, definately get a little nap in later, have some naughty food and watch a film today and just relax a bit.



Today I have a lot of ironing ( husband forgot that part of looking after the house ) most of it is bedding 😔 I hate ironing sheets and duvets, so I shall just have to stick on an old classic film and get cracking.


What ever your doing today try have a good one 😃


----------



## SbanR

Morning campers. Beautiful morning here, with a light breeze so going to brake a chance and do my towels as tomorrow's forecast has taken a turn for the worse.
Pupil now back to normal and I can read fine print!!

Sending more get well vibes to all the pooflies. Was BNC partying with Stella last night? Has he a hangover this morning I wonder?  

ETA @ewelsh why don't you get one of those presses; you'll get through sheets and covers in no time at all


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh yes I have bedding to iron too @ewelsh the festive bedding…I should also strip off the “plague bed” as well and do that. Maybe in the week, I shouldn’t have all the fun in one day  thanks for the reminder.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

@Willow_Warren you are always so energetic and motivated! I am very envious. Have a good day with the new horsie


----------



## ewelsh

@SbanR so pleased to hear your pupil is normal again, how brilliant is that. Happy reading small print today. 
I would love a press, but can’t justify one really. 
Sorry @Mrs Funkin to remind you 😂 yesterday I had to put all my bedding on a 60 wash 😧 to rid the plaque germs, so much electric used just for the flu…. Now today the iron….. does it ever end..


----------



## BarneyBobCat

No hangover here! After NYE I couldn't go wild yesterday, it's not worth the pain. 

I had a nice lunch out yesterday - beef brisket hash, it was delish. Then a cooked crispy chilli beef for tea which was also very nice. It was a quite day really - just watching TV and then listening to music last night.

Today is going to be movies and chilling. Im going on the bike this afternoon - I think Im going to attempt a 50mile ride as I want to get my highest number of miles in a week done.

Happy Sunday folks!


----------



## huckybuck

Morning all. 
Lovely sleep last night - still woke at 8:18 though - seriously what’s that about???

No plans today which is just as well as it’s currently pouring again. Apparently there’s no let up in this for a couple of weeks according to Mr Weatherman HB. Tomorrow is meant to be the brightest then it’s downhill for days. 

I could do with clearing the hen run which is a pile of mud but there’s no point if it’s going to continue like this. 

Poor Huck had a nosebleed yesterday. I took him for a walk outside and took a photo of him and when I was looking at it spotted he had a red nose. I don’t know if he has got grass up there or cut it or something more sinister. He has been sneezing/coughing since but seems ok and the bleeding stopped fairly quickly. However I do need to take him to the vets this week for repeat bloods as he was anaemic in November and I don’t like the idea he’s now had a nosebleed.

I am trying to eat a bit more healthy atm so might make some soup for lunch. Not sure what to make for dinner although I am thinking about food constantly!!! 

Hope everyone has a chilled Sunday and if you can do FA even better!!


----------



## GingerNinja

Good morning. It's beautiful and sunny here at the mo.

I can croak/speak again rather than only whisper but any high notes/calling the cats still doesn't work. Luna has been croaking back at me this morning 😂

I don't know what to get out for dinner tonight 🤔

Poor Huck, I wonder what he's done to his nose @huckybuck definitely get it checked if at the vet anyway.

I got some water colour pencils for Christmas which I might play with today as I've never used pencils before.

First I'm having scrambled egg and smoked salmon for brunch yum 😋


----------



## SbanR

GingerNinja said:


> First I'm having scrambled egg and smoked salmon for brunch yum 😋


I'm thinking of having that for supper GN


----------



## lullabydream

Morning all!

Woke at 8, got out of bed. Still felt really tired so I went back to bed and got up about 20 minutes ago! I cannot believe I slept till after 11. 

Food shopping today, though OH says let's keep chilling this morning.


----------



## urbantigers

Morning! Just.

Dull and damp here after yesterday’s sunny day. I have just got up. Didn’t have the best night as I woke at 2 (having not gone to bed until 12) although I did go back to sleep. Woken by the boys about 5ish. Back to bed and managed to get a bit more sleep.

Poor Huck - wonder what the cause of his nosebleed is.

I know what you mean @GingerNinja - I tried to tell Kito off this morning but no sound came out. I could almost hear him laughing at me. They think it’s great that meowmy can’t tell them off  

I hope fellow pooflies are improving. The Sudafed is working for me. Although it’s hard knowing what to do with myself. Even watching tv is a bit of a pain as I can’t concentrate on much when struggling to breathe so need easy to watch stuff. I think I will have to take myself off to pets at home this afternoon as I’ve just realised we are very low on cat litter. It is next door to a Boots so might check there for lemsip. Otherwise it will just be dossing around on the sofa for me today as I can’t be bothered doing anything. I still have custard……


----------



## Ali71

Hello!
I missed morning roll call as we have been busy bees this morning. Neither OH or I fancied yet another day in front of the sofa so we decided we would undertake a task which we have been "manana" on since last year 😄 Up early as usual, we had a cooked breakfast and then headed out about 10 to sort out our storage container. Lots of heavy crates humped about and some metal shelving dismantled. We have just about nailed most of it, came into work to drop things off and have a cuppa and then we will head home and cook something for lunch. It's still lovely and bright here, although the wind is a bit keen. I look rather fetching today in jumper/hoodie/beanie combo with a red nose from blowing it (no cold thankfully but just being outside). 

@Charity enjoy your relaxing day, sounds like you all need a day off
@Mrs Funkin hope you achieve a little nap so you feel refreshed. Would be nice if you could actually enjoy your week off now you've put everything in place for your colleagues
@ewelsh you can just see the days getting longer, it always makes you feel good. Hope you're still taking it easy Mrs!
@Willow_Warren enjoy your day with Ralphie
@SbanR glad to hear eyes improving, hope you get your washing dry. I'm too late now 
@BarneyBobCat good luck with your longer ride today
@huckybuck sorry to hear poor Huck had a nosebleed, glad he's ok now though. 
@GingerNinja enjoy trying your watercolours out. Sounds like you are tempting us with your nice brunch!
@lullabydream have a rest while you can, if you can sleep don't knock it!
@urbantigers hope you feel better soon, and that you can get some more supplies at Boots

Singin' in the Rain was lovely, AND we watched Sleepless in Seattle afterwards @ewelsh. I wonder what's on this afternoon, that's all I'll be doing now.
Enjoy your Sunday whatever you are up to x


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Good Mo.......sorry Afternoon  

Sun was shining for a little while but it's started to rain again now - so laundry will have to be dried indoors AGAIN. First load of laundry is on and nearly finished only one more load to go - I must say that being stuck at home as much as I have these past weeks means I don't have as much laundry as usual 

! Had a lazy morning sat up in bed watching old episodes of "Stairway to Heaven" - over the years I must have seen them multiple times but now and then one pops up that I don't remember ! Same with "Murder She Wrote" and "Sue Thomas FBI"  Have managed to push the vacuum round this morning and cleaned out Lily's trays properly - but thinking my place needs a very thorough clean and that, maybe, I need to invest in a cleaner - maybe one that also does ironing ? Still haven't made my bed as Lily has plonked herself right in the middle for yet another snooze ! I'd also like to get out into my garden and clear all my pots and beds of all the snow/frost damaged plants - it's looking very sad and tired out there at the moment but I fear that's going to have to wait until the weather improves.. Plans for this afternoon include catching up on the first 3 episodes of the latest series of "His Dark Materials" - loved the first two series so hope this one is just as good. (After series 1 I had to go out and buy all 3 of Phillip Pullman's books !).

Hope you are all enjoying today whether you are just lazing or keeping busy


----------



## Jaf

Bluergggghhh. Had 5 cats last night, Mari, Jackie, Lori, Sausage and Alfie. Did not make for a good sleep and my knees are screaming from the lack of movement.

Woke up at 8.17 !! But spanish time so not catching huckybuck's weirdness. Took photo of sky, then went back to bed. Zzzzz.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I've done the ironing. Phew. Didn't have the energy for stripping the plague bed though, will save that for another day. My washing machine has this little dashes on the screen that tell you how eco the wash is. Sadly, the eco wash takes nearly four hours (I'm still not sure how it's better on economy if it takes four hours). I also managed to go for a teeny run (only two miles but good to get out). Husband has hoovered everywhere and raked the carpets (don't ask). I've put a chicken chasseur in the slow cooker for tomorrow night, tonight will be scampi and chips I think at husband's request. Now watching a documentary about Soul II Soul which is very interesting. We loved them back in the day. 

Glad your eye is performing well @SbanR - that's brilliant


----------



## Bethanjane22

Afternoon all (I really need to get better at good mornings!)

Slept until 9:30 this morning, haven’t done that in ages. It felt lovely to get a good sleep, after being poorly I think my body needed it.

Lazed about in bed playing on my Nintendo Switch for an hour with a cup of coffee, and a purring Luna next to me.

The girls seem to be feeling back to their normal selves, eating well, no runs since thursday, actually no poops at all since then, so the chicken diet must have helped. I’ve started introducing a single protein food back into their diet now. Fingers crossed everything has cleared up 🤞🏻

Plan for today is a roast chicken dinner and then a movie this afternoon. I have a few books on my kindle I want to read so may start one this evening. Also need to help OH do some interview prep for his 1st interview tomorrow.

@Bertie'sMum I’ve been meaning to watch His Dark Materials, my closest friend is an Art Director on it so I feel very guilty that I’ve not watched it yet 😅 I’d also love to get a cleaner in to give my house a good deep clean.

@Mrs Funkin I love Schitts Creek, watched it through twice over. It’s such an easy, happy show to watch. Hope you enjoy a bit of a chilled out day. The ironing can wait for another day!

@huckybuck Sorry to hear about Huck’s nose bleed, hopefully he’s just scratched it or got something up there that’s irritated it 🤞🏻

@ewelsh I couldn’t think of anything worse than ironing bedding…so I don’t 😂 might be very lazy of me but I despise ironing. I will iron something for when I need it and that’s about it.

hope you all have a lovely Sunday!


----------



## lullabydream

Mrs Funkin said:


> the eco wash takes nearly four hours (I'm still not sure how it's better on economy if it takes four hours


The washing machines at work drive me crazy. All the people I support have the same washing machine. I am guessing they were good deals at the time. The wash cycles all take hours, except one that takes 1hour 30minutes but is a low spin but when there is so much washing to do on a daily basis, it's so much time consuming. I really avoid eco washes as they do take ages. I read somewhere that they loose less energy; water and heat for the water so it's more of a soak in the bath rather than a shower, to clean the clothes.


----------



## TonyG

Charity said:


> Good morning and happy Sunday. We've just had a hailstorm. I do wish the weather at least would cheer up.
> 
> I can't get my OH out of bed this morning. He should be out on the dog walk by now though probably good he isn't in the weather we're having. Even Purdey can't be bothered to get up.
> 
> I stayed up late to watch a film with Paul Newman last night, that man was the best thing since sliced bread in his day..gorgeous. So, I decided to stay and sleep on the sofa but had two large furry lumps sleeping on my stomach all night and woke up with a headache. Of course Bunty and Toppy were up and raring to go about 5.30.
> 
> Not doing a lot today so will have a relaxing one.
> 
> @Bethanjane, glad your Mum had such a lovely day and it was completed by your lovely gifts.
> @SbanR, glad your op went well, something I've got to look forward to in a couple of years I'm told. Must be so hard trying not to touch or rub them.
> @lymorelynn, sorry you've had to say goodbye to Sybyl but if it means she will be happier in her own way then its probably for the best though sad for you.
> @TonyG, are you still suffering today? Hoping you feel a bit better.
> 
> Have a good day everyone xx


Erm, as I haven’t been up long yet 😬 hard to say!

It was better but not gone yesterday evening and seems about the same today, I still know it’s there.

If it’s a calcium levels shift it won’t correct itself, though they do fluctuate a bit.


----------



## Charity

Would you believe the sun's out this afternoon, trouble is I then have to pull the blinds to see the TV properly. Having a fun afternoon watching Red Notice on Netflix. Dwayne Johnson is no Paul Newman but he's a favourite and his films are always good. 

Other than that having a very lazy day looking at paint charts and doing very little. 

@huckybuck, sorry about poor Holly having a nosebleed
@Bethanjane22, I don't iron bedding either, who's going to see it?
@GingerNinja, I got water colour pencils for Christmas too and was going to try them today but watched the film instead

Must pay attention to the film now before it ends and I haven't clue what's gone on


----------



## TonyG

huckybuck said:


> Morning all.
> Lovely sleep last night - still woke at 8:18 though - seriously what’s that about???
> 
> No plans today which is just as well as it’s currently pouring again. Apparently there’s no let up in this for a couple of weeks according to Mr Weatherman HB. Tomorrow is meant to be the brightest then it’s downhill for days.
> 
> I could do with clearing the hen run which is a pile of mud but there’s no point if it’s going to continue like this.
> 
> Poor Huck had a nosebleed yesterday. I took him for a walk outside and took a photo of him and when I was looking at it spotted he had a red nose. I don’t know if he has got grass up there or cut it or something more sinister. He has been sneezing/coughing since but seems ok and the bleeding stopped fairly quickly. However I do need to take him to the vets this week for repeat bloods as he was anaemic in November and I don’t like the idea he’s now had a nosebleed.
> 
> I am trying to eat a bit more healthy atm so might make some soup for lunch. Not sure what to make for dinner although I am thinking about food constantly!!!
> 
> Hope everyone has a chilled Sunday and if you can do FA even better!!


Oh no, hope Huck’s nosebleed isn’t anything serious


----------



## GingerNinja

I drew a beetroot! Happy with the bottom but not the leaves.

@Charity I don't think I used them correctly/added enough water but it kept me occupied for a while 😂 I also tried to do moody landscape on a small scale but they didn't work out at all 🫤 will try to harder next time!


----------



## huckybuck

GingerNinja said:


> I drew a beetroot! Happy with the bottom but not the leaves.
> 
> @Charity I don't think I used them correctly/added enough water but it kept me occupied for a while 😂 I also tried to do moody landscape on a small scale but they didn't work out at all 🫤 will try to harder next time!
> 
> View attachment 582299


Wow I am seriously impressed!!! Did you use a real beetroot as subject matter?


----------



## Willow_Warren

Well I really don’t feel I do much at all (esp in the housework department!), but pleased to report clean sheets on the bed and enough clean pairs of pants for the next week 🤣. Also my legs no longer look like the belong to a baboon!

Really enjoyed my lesson on Ralphie… here’s photo of the end of the lesson 









does anyone else just feel there aren’t enough hours in the week (esp when you spend 50 of them working!). I’m totally rubbish at doing anything after about 7pm! Currently watching telly with the fire lit and some lamb and potatoes roasting in the oven 😀

@huckybuck i hope Huck’s nosebleed is ok x


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I don't know how I ever managed to do anything when I worked full-time @Willow_Warren - so I was glad to drop my hours when we could afford it. Glad you enjoyed your time with Ralphie - and pleased you've got clean pants for the week  

As for the hairy legs...I've kept mine, it's meant to be cold this week


----------



## GingerNinja

huckybuck said:


> Wow I am seriously impressed!!! Did you use a real beetroot as subject matter?


No, just from a photo on the internet.

Ralphie is gorgeous @Willow_Warren 😍 housework will always be there and is boring, so I say leave it!

@Mrs Funkin extra insulation is always a good idea 😂


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Good morning gang, still dark out but at least it’s not as windy as yesterday and I can’t hear any rain, which also good.

I’m on a week of annual leave now - I’m very pleased as I don’t feel ready to go back to work (head still pounding, sinuses sore again this morning, no way I could concentrate properly like this) but would have to be signed off by a doctor to still be off. So I’m sat in bed with a cuppa, had to have some paracetamol again, will see if my head feels okay to do a few bits and bobs today. Why are headaches so debilitating? I’ll be happy if the nausea stays away today. It’s a fortnight since D’s positive so we’ve barely left the house, not seen anyone except in passing, it feels a lot longer. I know we had months on end like this in lockdown but I’m fed up with it now  Once again, I’ll be the grumpy one in the corner. Heh.

Hopefully all the Pooflies have woken feeling better - hope @TonyG can get an appointment today to see the doctor. Hopefully everyone else is feeling on the mend. If you’re back to work today, take it easy, it’s the first full week in a while for most folk.

Try to do something that brings a smile to your face today if you can. Have a good day.


----------



## Willow_Warren

Good morning!

Doesn’t look too wet or windy_ at the moment, _working from home today so no need to be up and out quite so early!

Spring and longer days must be on the way… one of my chickens laid an egg yesterday, think it was the little pekin Rose as she was the one fussing about the nest box yesterda!

Sorry you’re still nit feeling right @Mrs Funkin at least you don’t have to worry about work. (Although not a great way to use precious holiday!)

Hope everyone else I’d feeling well… must get on or time will quickly slip away from me!


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Morning. No idea what its doing outside, its absolutely pitch black still. Nice quiet day yesterday and I did my 50mile bike ride last night - legs are still a little sore! Hopefully be better by tonight so I can do something else, not sure what yet. 

Im going to be WFH for the next few days as we are finally getting our ensuite ripped out and a new one put in. We've been waiting around 6months so we are pleased its finally happening but its going to be a bit of an upheaval this week. It's a big job so Im kind of dreading it but will be happy when its done. 

Have a great day all!


----------



## Charity

Good Monday morning. Why do I hate Mondays? Must be a throw back to working days when everybody hated Mondays.

Slept badly, I was awake at 2.00 then up for a cuppa just before 3, then back to bed at 4 and still couldn't sleep. 😴. 

I hope the poorly folk are feeling better today and there are no new poorly peeps. @Mrs Funkin, sorry yours is lingering now you've got your week off. 
@TonyG, hope you manage to see your doctor soon.
@Willow_Warren, nice pic of you on the handsome Ralphie. A new laid egg too, how lovely
@BarneyBobCat, looking forward to photos of your new en-suite, what colour is it (that's a woman's question)
@huckybuck, hope Holly is OK today

Our decorator will be back on 24th to decorate our kitchen, that's going to be the worst upheaval of the lot but, at least it will be the last room done. Hence me looking at paint colors yesterday. OH's being his usual unco-operative self and showing as much interest as watching paint dry (ha ha, pun). 🙄 

I ordered B&T a new cat tower yesterday, only a smallish one as they haven't had one for a while. 😸

Hope everyone's day goes OK with no hitches and have some fun.


----------



## GingerNinja

Good morning

It's a lovely sunny morning here 

Work today, and I've just had a stern reminder telling me that I haven't completed some compulsory training so I will need to get that done today to avoid further slapped wrists 

How lovely to get an early egg @Willow_Warren 🐣 clever girl Rose.

I'm also interested in colour schemes @BarneyBobCat and @Charity 

I hope that all the pooflies are still on the mend and that @Mrs Funkin can enjoy her time off - don't do too much and set yourself back though!

Have a good day everyone x


----------



## SbanR

Another beautiful morning here campers.
Going to make a quick dash out to [email protected] to get the Princeling some Mon Petit. It's the only place in town atm that carries his preferred flavours. And as it's still at the old price, do a mini stock up.
Sorry to see you're still rather poorly @Mrs Funkin ; I hope the other pooflies are getting better.

Breaking news for Mon!


----------



## TonyG

Thanks @Charity amd @Mrs Funkin waiting on a call back, so got that far 🙄


----------



## Bethanjane22

Morning all,

This bloody virus/cold/lurgy of mine is lingering far longer than I would like. I keep getting an awfully sore throat in the evenings and a dry cough before going to bed. As a result I had a pretty rubbish sleep last night. Must have woken up about 3 or 4 times. Might have to try and inhaling some steam tonight and have a couple hot lemon and honeys before bed. If it doesn't clear up this week I will have to get in to see a GP in case it's a bacterial thing and I need some anti-biotics (which I'd rather avoid).

Busy day in work today, I've been given an extension on the invoicing, so need to get as much done as possible today to try and get back on top of things. 😩

On a happier note, after 4 days of nothing, Nova finally did a number 2 this morning, and it was completely normal 🙌🙌 Just need Luna to follow suit now!

OH has an interview today, so I'm crossing lots of fingers and toes for him that it goes well. I know he'll do great, and this company have been very keen to get him in for an interview for while now. 🤞

@BarneyBobCat hope the en-suite reno isn't too disruptive for you and Barney today. Excited to see how it turns out. 

@huckybuck Hope Holly & Huck are both doing well today xx

@Mrs Funkin Sorry you're still feeling rubbish, hopefully you feel better in the next couple of days so you can enjoy your time off work. Headaches really are the worst. My poor mum has suffered with chronic headaches for over a decade now, I'm always in awe of her strength to deal with them daily.

Hope all the pooflies are getting better and everyone has a lovely day x


----------



## BarneyBobCat

We are getting the ensuite gutted. New shower which will run off the combi boiler we got fitted last year. New shower enclosure, toilet and sink. Three walls will be retiled and we went for a darkish grey colour. New spot lights put in and then I need to paint what little wall is left and the ceiling


----------



## huckybuck

Morning all. 
Make the most of today as I don’t think this sunshine is going to last!!!
My rescues started laying on Christmas Day @Willow_Warren so I’ve been lucky and had 1 or 2 each day. The Orps won’t start til 21st March though. 

Slept dreadfully last night but it was my own fault for having 2 glasses of wine watching Harry’s interview. I’d been good all week but just fancied one last night. Of course this morning being tired and having a slight headache I now regret it. Remind me if I start thinking of having one this week lol!!

Today I’m meeting my neighbour for a coffee - we should have done this before Christmas but we were both feeling rubbish so cancelled. It will be nice to catch up.

Then I need to drag myself to the gymn. I only managed two short visits last week so intend to do better!!!

I hope Mrs F shifts the headache and feels a bit better today and Tony G as well. Stupid Covid did seem to come and go and come again for a few weeks!


----------



## Tigermoon

Good Morning all,

It's sunny here at the moment but there is a lot of cloud knocking about and it's still quite breezy and cold.

I don't have any plans for today (story of my life these passed three years), but I need to think about going and getting some more wild bird food, particularly as I've noticed they are already starting to pair off.

I'd like to find another photographic background for the cats, the one I currently have is grey and rather poor quality. It doesn't show up the whiter cats well, they just sort of blend in.

@huckybuck my eldest girl had a similar sort of nosebleed to Huck a couple of years ago. She sneezed and blasted blood all over me and the bed!! She then kept sneezing and snorting afterwards. I immediately took her to the vets but it had stopped by the time we got there. The vet thought it was possibly a nasal polyp but there isn't really any way of knowing. So far it's not happened again.

@BarneyBobCat we had the exact same thing done to our en-suite last year. I have to say that while it was three weeks of disruption, they were incredibly tidy and did a super job despite it being 40C at the time and there were four of them packed into that small room!!! The right fitters do make the difference to renovations, and I hope yours goes as smoothly as ours.

Sending more healing vibes to all our pooflies.


----------



## Ali71

Morning all
I was in a lovely dream but someone was droning on and on and I was thinking "FFS will you shut up" but as I came to I realised it was only Milo mraaaaaaaaoowing over and over 😄 What little sleep I did get was nice but I started writing some web copy last night and it was going over in my head again when I got up, which meant I didn't get my second sleep. 3am clubbers united!! Owls were hooting and next doors interrogation outdoor light was beaming in on me so no chance!

I popped a whole chook and some veg in the slowie and was in the gym for 6.15. It was packed! 
I'm getting stuck into admin this morning and maybe a bit more writing later so I don't take it home with me. 

@Mrs Funkin I hate headaches, you know a bit of my history with them (that's another story). If you are congested you could try inhalation/sinus salt spray which does sometimes help me. I also find soluble aspirin very effective if paracetamol doesn't knock it out first time round. That's my reserve remedy! I hope you can shift it and maybe get out for some fresh air. Its hard to believe that it's 3 years since all the Covid news started hitting our screens. I remember being so scared about it all but now people don't seem too bothered. 

@TonyG good luck with the GP, hope they can get you in for a F2F appointment and some tests so you can get right 
@BarneyBobCat well done on the 50-miler, give those leggies a rest today. Hope the en-suite rip out goes ok, like the sound of the colour scheme.
@Charity ooh you are busy bees at home. I hate upheaval so I don't envy you - your little sanctuary room too! I would just choose something you like colour-wise 
@GingerNinja hope you're feeling better this week and tackled your training with gusto 
@Bethanjane22 hope OH has a positive interview, would be a lovely start to the New Year for you. Good to hear that Nova has (ahem) "been" lol 
@huckybuck enjoy your coffee catch up. Hope Huck has been incident free since his nosebleed and that Holly is still eating and doing well. 

Shortbread is calling me, and it would be rude to ignore it.. have a good day everyone


----------



## ewelsh

Good late afternoon from a bright Woodhall Spa, the day has run away with me yet I have been up since 6.45, its my Spaniels turn for an operation today, another lump which is fine but is getting bigger so out it needs to come, so I was at the vets at 8.15, honestly this house is beginning to feel like a recuperation ward 😂 
On route home I decided to get my car washed, very lazy I know but I didnt half feel smug sat inside whilst it was being washed, not that you can tell its been washed after driving up my track 🙄 

So I get home to a parcel………. @Mrs Funkin and @huckybuck have been naughty yet again! You two did not need to spoil me like this, you’ve both been good as gold checking up on me when I was unwell. I dont need to tell you both how much I will enjoy the chocolates, seems a shame to open such pretty packages and every good quality chocolate too, thank you both very much, its incredibly kind and generous of you both, I will think of you both with every mouthful and again every time I step on the weighing scales 😂😂

Only M&S know how to package gifts so well.


















































@Charity the last job is the kitchen painted, send me some colours and I will help you choose 😃 shame you had a bad nights sleep. Did you enjoy your film after? How is Toppy getting on with his itch?

@Mrs Funkin sorry your still not right, damn covid, do I have to post you some of my immunity booster cubes ( might be a little messy ) , why dont you try Sambucol its a medicine tonic full of Vit C, Zinc and boosts the immunity, you need a little help to shift this virus away xx shame your not right on your annual leave too. Sending hugs ((()))


@TonyG hope you get to speak with your doctors today, it has dragged on long enough for you 

Great beetroot @GingerNinja you could frame that picture the colours are perfect for your new room x

@BarneyBobCat good luck with new en suit, it will be a lot of upheaval and messy but so worth it when its done, I hope Barney will still be able to climb your new shower!

@Bethanjane22 whooopwhoop for a poop, I bet she feels better that is out, come on Luna, your turn. Wishing your OH every luck with his interview xx


@huckybuck how is Huck’s nose today? Sounds like he cut his nose to me and is now wary to go outside. Enjoy your coffee with your friend today. Xx. What did you think of the Netflix Harry & Megan programme 🙄



Must get a wiggle on, lots of pottering to do and need to get my asthma nurse on the phone, my mouth is so sore with all the steroids, inhalers etc, salty water is not working so I need MORE medication 🙄 It will take me months to detox all this out of my system! 




wishing you all a lovely day x


----------



## TonyG

Well, I had a call with a doctor who wasn’t my GP (but beggars can’t be choosers I guess) and got bloods and an ECG booked Wednesday morning and a F2F with him at 4.30 Friday.
Not exactly speedy Gonzales but steps in the right direction I guess.

Pretty sure the ECG won’t find anything, they never do, but as soon as you mention palpitations they’re want to do one. Can’t hurt I suppose.

Half expecting a call Wednesday teatime saying calcium is too low/high and they want me to go to A&E, but unless I’m at death’s door, that won’t be happening.
It’s part of their playbook but I know my condition well enough by now that I can function for weeks on abnormal levels and also that no matter how much they IV into me, it will only stay a few days at best because my body can’t absorb it without help, that’s what the meds are for.

So if a medication adjustment is needed, fair enough, but that’s the only thing that will stabilise it.


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Aarrggghhh! What a mess


----------



## Ali71

Glad you've at least been in touch with surgery @TonyG. Hope you get what you need from them this week so you're feeling better soon


----------



## Ali71

BarneyBobCat said:


> Aarrggghhh! What a mess
> View attachment 582321


No sleepwalking tonight BBC!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Aww you're welcome @ewelsh I know that you like a little smidge of chocklit after your dinner - and are otherwise a total health goddess, so I wouldn't worry about gaining an ounce of weight. Sorry that your mouth is so sore though, how horrid. I hope that the asthmas nurse has an idea or two to help.

We need to paint our kitchen too @Charity. It's been on the "To Do" list for eight years. We just have no idea what colour to paint it as it's north facing and it's currently a very cold colour called "blueberry". I know why the previous owner picked it (tiles contain opposite colour wheel colour) but I don't like it - but the thought of having to do it has made me put up with it for years. Yep. Lazy! We've got cream cupboards, oak worktops (which I also don't particularly like as they are a PITA to have to keep oiled but there you go) and the tiles are cream with hints of terracotta. I think we might have to go this week and get some colour charts...but if anyone would like to choose for me, you'd be most welcome!

Hurrah for Nova's poop @Bethanjane22 

@GingerNinja you are so clever! Your beetroot is fab.

Oh the en suite trauma @BarneyBobCat when we moved in here, both en suites we so utterly disgusting I couldn't even go in them. I tried to clean them and URGH they wouldn't clean. So we had them smashed out and they sat bare for a few months. Gives me the heebeejeebees even thinking about it.

How have you got on with the GP @TonyG ? Hopefully you have a resolution. Oh, just read your update, that's good that you are getting some tests and a F2F appointment. Fingers crossed.

Hope the boy child's nose is okay today @huckybuck and he's not too freaked out by the garden. I wonder if something happened and he bashed his handsome little face. 

Right, lunch time and an episode of Schitt's Creek awaits.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Good Afternoon  

Late again but with a good excuse ! When I got up I decided I really did need to get out and visit the High Street So had a quick breakfast and an even quicker shower and took myself out. Managed to get a dew jobs sorted - got a refund on a M&S jumper that I bought back at the beginning of November and stocked up on with a few of their ready meals; visited Holland & Barrett and stocked up with my Vitamin B and Vitamin D supplements; visited the bank; then trekked up to Wilkinsons where I had my fall to see the Manager and praise the young man who helped me at the time and looked after me until my friend could come and collect me. I suggested he should get an "employee of the month" award if they had such a scheme. The Manager said that he had a stock of gift cards for outstanding employees and would make sure that the young man got one

Now back home and in need of a long sit down  Tomorrow (if the weather holds) I intend to make a visit to my nearest retail park and the large M&S there to buy a new sheet for the one that madam has shredded. Wednesday is diabetes blood test day and Sainsburys; Thursday will be charity shop shift and then it will be Friday and the 2nd week of January week will be nearly over over 

@Mrs Funkin I do so hope that you can kick Covid into touch before the end of your holiday week !!



ewelsh said:


> Only M&S know how to package gifts so well.


not too sure about that - when the delivery man handed me my Mrs Funkin/Huckybuck package he warned me that the box had come open at one end - luckily all the contents were intact but how they can call that a "letterbox" package I don't know. No way would it have fitted through my letterbox (I tried when i'd emptied it ).

Off to sofa surf with Lily now - I'm in her bad books because she's missed her morning cuddle !


----------



## ewelsh

@Mrs Funkin @huckybuck I had to do a test run of chocolate with my afternoon cuppa, just to help heal my mouth you see…. OMGoodness, that is seriously yummy chocolate, you will have both refined my chocolate palette, yummmy. Xxxx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

That makes me sad @Bertie'sMum  Sorry  I wonder what happened to it. I hope the contents are nice anyway and weren't damaged. 

That makes me happy @ewelsh  It's important to help your poor sore mouth  Glad it's delicious.


----------



## lullabydream

Think I am just scraping by with a good afternoon!

So today started of slow. Got up at 9, lazed around reading this forum with nothing particular to add. 

After I got dressed and put may make up, I really wasn't happy with the eyeshadow. Thought oh well it will do.

Cooked OH and myself lunch..if you can call heating up spaghetti hoops in a pan and putting bread in the toaster. Had not had spaghetti hoops for years. Not something I buy because neither of the boys liked the pasta in sauces whilst growing up so never bought them. However whilst wandering in Aldi saw some, and even OH said he fancied them. 

Then my son said when are we going out? I completely forgot we discussed going for a wander round the shops. So off with the make up, new make up applied and off we went. Nice wander round the shops, where my son picked up my birthday present. He also treated me to a hot chocolate at Costa which I can only describe as a bowl of hot chocolate it was massive and cake! I think I am still on a sugar rush.

Back home and then back out for my asthma review. Which is all good. 

Hope those with ailments still, have had some relief today.


----------



## Jaf

TonyG said:


> Well, I had a call with a doctor who wasn’t my GP (but beggars can’t be choosers I guess) and got bloods and an ECG booked Wednesday morning and a F2F with him at 4.30 Friday.
> Not exactly speedy Gonzales but steps in the right direction I guess.
> 
> Pretty sure the ECG won’t find anything, they never do, but as soon as you mention palpitations they’re want to do one. Can’t hurt I suppose.
> 
> Half expecting a call Wednesday teatime saying calcium is too low/high and they want me to go to A&E, but unless I’m at death’s door, that won’t be happening.
> It’s part of their playbook but I know my condition well enough by now that I can function for weeks on abnormal levels and also that no matter how much they IV into me, it will only stay a few days at best because my body can’t absorb it without help, that’s what the meds are for.
> 
> So if a medication adjustment is needed, fair enough, but that’s the only thing that will stabilise it.


Can your endo help? Mine got involved a couple of times, even found me a bed. A few years ago though (I know the NHS is in worse state now).


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Mrs Funkin said:


> That makes me sad @Bertie'sMum  Sorry  I wonder what happened to it. I hope the contents are nice anyway and weren't damaged.


It wasn't a problem Mrs F - nothing was damaged, just the end of the box had come un-taped  So far I've had one slice of Victoria Sponge and one slice of Carrot Cake - both delicious. But no more now until after my diabetes blood tests on Wednesday !!!!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Good choice @Bertie'sMum  Glad it was all okay despite the rubbish packaging xx


----------



## TonyG

Jaf said:


> Can your endo help? Mine got involved a couple of times, even found me a bed. A few years ago though (I know the NHS is in worse state now).


If it was threatening to drag into next week before an appointment I would have emailed them, but I know they prefer the GP to do the day to day stuff.

If hospitalisation was threatened I’d have consulted her or got them to consult her because I don’t think it would be warranted.

Been in three times and each time the calcium top up just dwindled in less than a week, until they got the right meds going in.

The emergency people seemed to think just topping it up was all I needed 🙄


----------



## Willow_Warren

Good morning, time to get up! Had some weird dreams last night… including one where I was told i couldn’t work from home anymore as I’d been watching too much Miss Marple instead of working (very specific regarding the program 😂).

rhats all from me this morning…wishing everyone well x


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Morning…and it’s raining. Blooming heck it’s tedious! I had a reasonable sleep with the assistance of Benylin night time formula (I know, I know…), which was all I could get yesterday. I did have some quite vivid dreams this morning though, involving births (one with someone I worked with at my old hospital) and a glider being stuck in a tree. Goodness knows. It was not my glider! @Willow_Warren I like the specificity of the tv show too, I hope it was the Joan Hickson version  nobody else would be worth getting in trouble over, haha. 

Can’t say I’ll be doing anything today given the delightful weather. It’s such a shame it’s seemingly always raining at the moment. No doubt I will sit watching Schitt’s Creek all day whilst eating chocolate digestives. Heh.

Not even had a cuppa yet as husband has gone on his bike in the garage before I properly woke up. Even now I’m not really awake…might just snuggle back under the duvet again. I don’t know how I’ll possibly go back to work next week! I guess I’ll just do it.

Hope the Pooflies are improving still. I definitely feel better this morning - no nausea as yet and no headache currently, hurrah. 

Have a lovely day everyone - try to do something nice if you can.


----------



## lullabydream

Morning all!

It's miserable here; dark and raining. So I will look like a drowned rat I bet when I get to work.

Must be the day for weird dreams; I woke with a startle at 6 due to my dream. Now I cannot remember it. 

Hope everyone has a good day!


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Morning! So our bathroom renovation started yesterday, what a racket. They have pretty much gutted the room - a little bit more to do today then hopefully onto the tidying up and exciting part where the new bits start to go in. Im still WFH on Barney watch for at least a few days.

I didn't do anything exciting yesterday at all. I went on my bike and was going to take it easy but I had signed up to a tour and it was stage 1 yesterday - I thought it was going to be a casual ride but everyone sprinted from the start line! I came 180th out of around 1100 so not bad. I was shattered afterwards! 

I'll post more bathroom photos as it progresses


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Good Morning - or is it?

It's raining here AGAIN and although the weatherman keeps insisting it's "mild" I don't believe him  However, despite the weather I do need to go out today (if only to put the bins out for tomorrow and clear up the mess foxy has made emptying my neighbour's bins all over MY garden ). If I decide not to go out then I MUST clear my ironing pile !

Had an online conversation with my IT guy re the problem with my printer/scanner and after trying lots of different things he's come to the conclusion that it's past it's "sell by" date and is no longer supported by HP (it's only 4 years old - built in obsolescence !) so I'd be better off buying a new one - well a new one costs about the same as his callout charge so will order one from Argos and collect it when I next go to Sainsburys.

@BarneyBobCat I've been saying I want a new bathroom since I moved here 10 years ago but, to be honest, can't stand the thought of the mess and upheaval. There's nothing really wrong with mine as it is - it's still serviceable just looking tired and shabby round the edges !! And it does need some effective form of heating - it's the coldest room in the house 

@Mrs Funkin glad to hear you are feeling a bit better this morning 

Well IF I do decide to go out I suppose I'd better get showered and dressed !

Hope everyone manages to stay dry and warm today !


----------



## Willow_Warren

@Mrs Funkin always the Joan Hickson version!

Got up to a poorly Lola! Sickness an led diarrhoea.. at the same time bless her! Got some chicken defrosting (but she’s not keen chicken anyhow) but also will pop out to get some “posh” food for her as I’m almost out (sadly natures menu isn’t the same anymore as that was always good for her!)


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh no poor Lola  Hope her poorly tummy settles quickly.


----------



## GingerNinja

Good morning.

I was up late today, woke a few times in the night then at just before 6:30 looked at the clock and thought that I may as well get up..... next thing I know, it's 7:50! Luckily no zoom call at 8:30 this morning.

I had a dream about sofas, my mum had ordered the second one for me which was the wrong style and wrong colour. Probably because I was looking at sofas on ebay for my son or maybe mine will turn up wrong when they finally arrive in March 

Boring work again, I don't feel like I had a productive day yesterday and got really frustrated at the new(ish) set-up. How can top management not see that it's such an inefficient way of working 🤦‍♀️

I hope poor Lola is okay @Willow_Warren bless her.

Hugs to all the Pooflies - I think that I am finally getting better although was sick after dinner last night, just from coughing.

Have a good day x


----------



## Bethanjane22

Morning,

I won't say good morning as I'm currently a bundle of road rage wrapped up in human form!

It is dark, gloomy and torrentially raining this morning, pair that with back to school traffic (in Wales the schools only started back this week) meant that every single road heading towards Cardiff was hell. It took me 1 hour 15 minutes to drive the route that took me 25 minutes last week. I wish my company were more flexible with hybrid working. I ended up 30 minutes late for work and I'm all wound up and stressy.

Time to make myself a cup of fruit tea, pop some music on in my headphones and try and crack on with the day.

In other news, OH's interview went very well yesterday and they've offered him the job. He has to let them know by the end of the week, he's got a couple more calls lined up this week so he's going to assess his options and then decide. Very happy for him  


Still waiting on Luna to...'go'. Starting to worry a bit now as she hasn't been since Thursday. She's eating fine, peeing fine and seems her usual self. Just need a deposit from her now. 

Glad you're feeling a bit better today @Mrs Funkin enjoy a lazy day in front of the TV.

@Willow_Warren sorry Lola is poorly, I know the feeling well. Must be something around this time of year giving all the kitties upset stomachs. Hope it sorts itself out quickly and she isn't too stressed by it x

Have a good Tuesday everyone x


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I’m LOVING that your husband has been offered a new job after only his first interview @Bethanjane22 - that’s brilliant. What a relief  Gingers crossed the others go well and he can enjoy choosing what his new role will be.


----------



## Tigermoon

Good morning all,

It's a miserable day here. Almost 10am and still really dark and gloomy. Bucketing down too!!

I'm anxiously waiting on a parcel to arrive, it should have come yesterday, but I've seen on the news that Evri had a major break-in and over £20k of parcels were stolen last Friday, the very day my awaited package was sent! 

I'm also anxiously waiting for the return on my oxygen concentrator, which has been an ongoing pain in the backside since I bought it a couple of years ago. The company I bought it from say they have fixed it and it's now working properly, and I really hope they have and I get no more issues with it for many, many years!!

The cats are all good at the moment, shedding like nobodies business though!! The amount of hair coming out I'm amazed they are not bald!


----------



## Bethanjane22

Mrs Funkin said:


> I’m LOVING that your husband has been offered a new job after only his first interview @Bethanjane22 - that’s brilliant. What a relief  Gingers crossed the others go well and he can enjoy choosing what his new role will be.


I'm so pleased for him, he just needs to weigh up the pros and cons of it (it's a remote role but the main office is about 1.5 hours away) so he needs to figure out how much travelling he will realistically have to do.

When he's made a decision and is back in work, hopefully we can carry on saving so that he can become my husband (one day!)😋 He's not quite there yet, but we did get engaged last year in Rome, so we're half way there. I always use OH because saying fiancé feels a bit weird and show off-y  Partner makes me feel like I'm a cowboy saying 'howdy partner!'.

Weddings are so expensive


----------



## Willow_Warren

@Bethanjane22 big congratulations to your OH in securing a job offer… fingers crossed for the other options he has lined up snd has dome thing positive to choose from come the end of the week


----------



## ewelsh

Morning all from a very wet soggy Woodhall Spa

I joined the insomnia club last night, think I woke every hour on the hour, maybe I was worried about my Lucy ( Spaniel ) after her operation, anyway we were all up early and everyone is tip top today even after we all got soaked on our walk.

I have the croc pot on, cooker scrubbed, got loads of my husbands stuff I want to sell on EBay so that takes ages. I am also trying to get an appointment lined up with a very good Naturopath next week so that will be good, I dislike medication for the asthma especially steriods and would prefer a more natural route so hopefully this chap will be good.


@lullabydream how sweet your son treated you to a hot chocolate 😃

@BarneyBobCat today should be a much cleaner day with renovations, I bet your wife is finding dust all over the house.

@Bertie'sMum get that ironing done 😂. I have one tiny pile left and I am at last up to date…

@Willow_Warren oh poor Lola, hope the posh food helps her get over this bug xx

@Bethanjane22 Oh I can believe the traffic into Cardiff school times, it’s ridiculous, old roads for modern traffic doesnt work…. So pleased for your OH clever man, happy future saving for your wedding and yes they are ridiculously expensive.
We got married on a shoe string ( both second marriages ) and it was a fabulous day, our whole village got involved accidentally but it was so memorable. I bet your exciting planning it all though, do you have a scrap book or mood board yet?

@Tigermoon Oh no re your parcel, is there anyway you can find out if your parcel is still on route? Hope you get your oxygen concentrator back quickly. Happy fur hoovering 😂 


@lymorelynn any news of Sybyl? Is she settling in ok? Are you ok without her? Xxxxx



Have a good dry warm day everyone xx


----------



## SbanR

Morning. Cold, wet, grey and blustery.
[email protected] yesterday only had two trays of Mon Petit! Luckily, one of them was the Fussy One's preferred flavour so snaffled the lot. This should keep him going for a few weeks - providing he doesn't go off it!
It's already become something of a struggle to get him to eat the expensive Aatu he showed a liking for. Sigh....
The shelves seem to have less of a variety too but there was [email protected] own brand pate and mousse, so picked up a tin of each. He's eaten half a tin of the pate this morning.
@Bethanjane22 congrats to your OH for securing that job offer and good luck for the other interviews.
Are you sure Luna hasn't gone and done a poo somewhere out of sight?
Another here who had weird dreams. I was very angry and it woke me up; luckily I was able to nod off again.
Haha. Another who likes chocolate digestives. But it Has to be dark chocolate! Milk chocolate is simply bleurgh.
Is Lucy ok @ewelsh ? Poor Lola. Hope she gets over her diarrhoea and vomiting pdq.
Hope all the pooflies are getting better and there's fewer of you in the club.


----------



## Charity

Good morning. I am in a really 'can't be bothered' mood today, don't know why. Think the weather has something to do with it, perhaps I'm suffering from SAD, as its nothing but lots of wind and rain nearly every day. 😟

I had a message from my doctors yesterday to say a clinical pharmacist is ringing me Thursday to discuss my blood test and medication. Hope it's just to reduce my BP medication which was mentioned last time I saw my GP.

Purdey made her ear bleed overnight. It's our fault I suppose as we have neglected somewhat to put drops in them every week during Christmas as instructed by the vets so it's become itchy again. I did do it on Sunday but she puts her big foot in it to scratch and has made it bleed. OH says we should take her to the vets so in my 'can't be bothered mood' I said " leave that up to you then" otherwise it will just be left to me. 😠

OH was going out today and tomorrow but both have been cancelled due to the weather. That's put paid to me doing my own thing for the next couple of days. 😒

Toppy's been scratching a bit but not too much as each time I see him doing it, I jump on him and rub gel on him where it itches. 😼 @Mrs Funkin, funnily enough, he seems to like that. He has no scabs and his fur is lovely and soft so something must be working.

Well, I must shift myself and do something useful.

@Bethanjane22, so glad your OH got on well yesterday, sounds good for the future.
@BarneyBobCat, how's Barney coping with all the noise? Think ahead a few days and it will all be over and, hopefully, you'll be so pleased with the result.
@Willow_Warren, poor Lola and you having to clear it up. 😝 Hope she's feeling better soon.
@Tigermoon, hope your oxygen concentrator arrives soon and not via Evri 😮
@ewelsh, sorry you had a bad night. Hope Lucy is OK. Hmmm...sounds like you are getting back into very busy mode again.

Have a good day everyone whatever you're doing.


----------



## Tigermoon

ewelsh said:


> @Tigermoon Oh no re your parcel, is there anyway you can find out if your parcel is still on route? Hope you get your oxygen concentrator back quickly. Happy fur hoovering 😂


According to the app, the parcel is still at the senders local depot. Trouble is I don't know if that is the one that got robbed or not. The sender is in Rugby and the depot that got robbed is in Stockport. Also Evri aren't always the best at updating their tracking information  The Oxygen Concentrator is thankfully coming back via DPD who give a blow by blow account of your parcels whereabouts.


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Charity said:


> @BarneyBobCat, how's Barney coping with all the noise? Think ahead a few days and it will all be over and, hopefully, you'll be so pleased with the result.


Barney is fine with the noise - he actually wants to be out of lockdown with me and with the workers supervising. Hes sooooo nosey! Hes currently let loose whilst the workers are at lunch, staring at the open loft and wailing whilst trying to work out if he can jump up there.....


----------



## Bethanjane22

SbanR said:


> Morning. Cold, wet, grey and blustery.
> [email protected] yesterday only had two trays of Mon Petit! Luckily, one of them was the Fussy One's preferred flavour so snaffled the lot. This should keep him going for a few weeks - providing he doesn't go off it!
> It's already become something of a struggle to get him to eat the expensive Aatu he showed a liking for. Sigh....
> The shelves seem to have less of a variety too but there was [email protected] own brand pate and mousse, so picked up a tin of each. He's eaten half a tin of the pate this morning.
> @Bethanjane22 congrats to your OH for securing that job offer and good luck for the other interviews.
> Are you sure Luna hasn't gone and done a poo somewhere out of sight?
> Another here who had weird dreams. I was very angry and it woke me up; luckily I was able to nod off again.
> Haha. Another who likes chocolate digestives. But it Has to be dark chocolate! Milk chocolate is simply bleurgh.
> Is Lucy ok @ewelsh ? Poor Lola. Hope she gets over her diarrhoea and vomiting pdq.
> Hope all the pooflies are getting better and there's fewer of you in the club.


We’ve had a good check and can’t see any stray poops, she’s very good and only ever goes in the trays. Hoping she goes today. Today will be the 5th day 😳


----------



## lullabydream

What a lot to catch up on!

Congratulations @Bethanjane22 to your OH job offer. Sounds very promising!

Am another dark chocolate digestive fan. Try not to buy them too often though.

Work has finished for the day, but it's vets visit with Pixie later. Am dreading it with her being such a live wire! Am sure I will update later. Who knows she may surprise me and be a perfect angel..I can but hope.


----------



## Bethanjane22

ewelsh said:


> @Bethanjane22 Oh I can believe the traffic into Cardiff school times, it’s ridiculous, old roads for modern traffic doesnt work…. So pleased for your OH clever man, happy future saving for your wedding and yes they are ridiculously expensive.
> We got married on a shoe string ( both second marriages ) and it was a fabulous day, our whole village got involved accidentally but it was so memorable. I bet your exciting planning it all though, do you have a scrap book or mood board yet?



The Cardiff traffic just seems to get worse every year. My next job move will be one that offers guaranteed hybrid or remote working so I can spend less of my life staring at bumper to bumper traffic.

I have a Pinterest Board of wedding ideas, but I told myself I wouldn't start getting invested or hopeful of anything until we have a good pot of money saved up. We don't want a big wedding, and have categorically said we'll not be getting into debt for 1 day. The things we want to spend money on are good music & delicious food 😋 One of my closest friends got married last year and my other is getting married this year, so I've learned a lot from them about what to and what not to spend money on.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

So I've read a book and done no chores at all and have made lunch and now watching telly. Heh. Such a slovenly trollop. 

@BarneyBobCat sounds like your boy is having fun with the builders in then. Oh and Zwift rides are never casual unless it's a predetermined casual ride  

Happy New Printer @Bertie'sMum - I'd be staying in today with this horrible weather though!

So many weird dreams today @GingerNinja @lullabydream @Willow_Warren @SbanR I wonder why? GN, you know upper management don't actually know what really happens in work. Many times we do things knowing full well it won't work and then it changes again back to the way we were doing things before under yet another guise of a new bright idea from a manager...

Sorry for calling OH your husband @Bethanjane22 I hope I didn't offend you. Weddings don't need to be squillions of pounds though, honestly  We did lots of ours ourselves, that was in 1998 though so I'm not sure if people do that anymore. I enjoyed planning it all and trying to save pennies. I shall perform a poop dance if you think it will help! 

@Tigermoon another hoping it's not Evri delivering your oxygen concentrator! 

@ewelsh I'm chuckling at selling your husband's stuff on eBay. Picture it, "E, have you seen my portrait of Bert & Ernie from Sesame Street"?..."Oh no dear, you must have hidden it away in the loft/donated it to the charity shop/set fire to it as it's so awful". I'm pleased Lucy seems well after her op - sounds like you are doing a lot though. Gently please.

Glad you managed to get some of the preferred flavour for The Princeling @SbanR I'm partial to a dark chocolate digestive myself. 

Oh @Charity I'm so pleased Toppy is enjoying the soothing gel! That's brilliant  Poor Purdey and her ear though (you know it's most likely going to be you going to the vet, don't you?). Hope you can get some time to yourself soon.

Hoping @Ali71 is okay and just super busy. Waving hello to @urbantigers @TonyG and @huckybuck - hope you're not all washed away by this dreadful weather. 

Right. Who'd I miss?


----------



## Bethanjane22

Mrs Funkin said:


> So I've read a book and done no chores at all and have made lunch and now watching telly. Heh. Such a slovenly trollop.
> 
> @BarneyBobCat sounds like your boy is having fun with the builders in then. Oh and Zwift rides are never casual unless it's a predetermined casual ride
> 
> Happy New Printer @Bertie'sMum - I'd be staying in today with this horrible weather though!
> 
> So many weird dreams today @GingerNinja @lullabydream @Willow_Warren @SbanR I wonder why? GN, you know upper management don't actually know what really happens in work. Many times we do things knowing full well it won't work and then it changes again back to the way we were doing things before under yet another guise of a new bright idea from a manager...
> 
> Sorry for calling OH your husband @Bethanjane22 I hope I didn't offend you. Weddings don't need to be squillions of pounds though, honestly  We did lots of ours ourselves, that was in 1998 though so I'm not sure if people do that anymore. I enjoyed planning it all and trying to save pennies. I shall perform a poop dance if you think it will help!
> 
> @Tigermoon another hoping it's not Evri delivering your oxygen concentrator!
> 
> @ewelsh I'm chuckling at selling your husband's stuff on eBay. Picture it, "E, have you seen my portrait of Bert & Ernie from Sesame Street"?..."Oh no dear, you must have hidden it away in the loft/donated it to the charity shop/set fire to it as it's so awful". I'm pleased Lucy seems well after her op - sounds like you are doing a lot though. Gently please.
> 
> Glad you managed to get some of the preferred flavour for The Princeling @SbanR I'm partial to a dark chocolate digestive myself.
> 
> Oh @Charity I'm so pleased Toppy is enjoying the soothing gel! That's brilliant  Poor Purdey and her ear though (you know it's most likely going to be you going to the vet, don't you?). Hope you can get some time to yourself soon.
> 
> Hoping @Ali71 is okay and just super busy. Waving hello to @urbantigers @TonyG and @huckybuck - hope you're not all washed away by this dreadful weather.
> 
> Right. Who'd I miss?


@Mrs Funkin no offense taken at all! Sorry if it came across that way. It'll be easier when I can call him my husband  Our aim is to do as much as we (or should I say 'I') can ourselves. I'm crafty, so will try my hand at anything. I made some wedding signs for my friends wedding last year and will be doing the same for my other friend this year. I see it all as practice for our wedding 

Your day at home sounds like my idea of a perfect day off. A nice bit of reading, biscuits, lunch & TV. Chores can be done another day


----------

